# AMD NAVI Laberthread



## 0ldN3rd (8. Juli 2019)

*Hier gehts um allgemeine Diskussion & Info's zu AMD's NAVI Karten.*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Hier die Tabelle aus dem Bericht vom 7.7.2019(Karten im Referenzdesign):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





***** ACHTUNG WICHTIG!! ********
Aus aktuellem Anlass mal der Hinweis für alle interessierten:
Es kann zu Problemen(ständige Reboots, Rebootschleife) kommen, wenn ihr ein AM4 Board, mit aktuellem BIOS(Zen2 Kompatibilität) nutzt und eine Navi bzw.  PCIe4 fähige GPU nutzt!
Je nach Board(X370,B350,X470,B450) MUSS im BIOS die PCIe Schnittstelle der GPU fest auf PCIe3 gestellt werden!
***************************************



*Reviews der Karten findet ihr u.a. hier:*
@Stock:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...lease-Benchmark-Preis-Kaufen-Vega-64-1293229/
Die Radeon RX 5700 XT und RX 5700 vorgestellt - ComputerBase
AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT im Test: Architektur-Vergleich, Preis-Leistung, Custom Designs (Update) - ComputerBase


@OC/UV/WaKü:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...75/News/hohes-Uebertaktungspotenzial-1293915/
AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT im Test – Der Raytracing-freie Sargnagel von Vega und bis zu 2.1 GHz Takt unter Wasser – igor sLAB
AMD wird geflutet: Radeon RX 5700 XT mit einem EKWB RX 5700 unter Wasser problemlos auf 2,1 GHz uebertaktet | igorsLAB Review – igor sLAB
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK3isGg9nDw
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...0-und-radeon-rx-5700-xt-im-test.html?start=25

*
Custom Designs:

*Powercolor:
5700: https://www.computerbase.de/2019-08/powercolor-radeon-rx-5700-test/
5700XT:  https://www.computerbase.de/2019-08/powercolor-radeon-rx-5700-xt-red-devil-test/
5700XT:  https://www.igorslab.media/powercolor-rx-5700-xt-red-devil-im-test-kraft-ist-masse-mal-beschleunigung/
5700XT:  https://www.computerbase.de/2019-08/sapphire-radeon-rx-5700-xt-pulse-test/

MSI:
5700XT:  https://www.igorslab.media/msi-rade...tion-im-test-butter-oder-margarine-aufs-brot/

XFX:
5700XT: https://www.computerbase.de/2019-08/xfx-radeon-rx-5700-xt-thicc2-test/

ASUS:
5700XT:  https://www.computerbase.de/2019-08/asus-radeon-rx-5700-xt-strix-test/


*GPU-Blöcke Wasserkühlung (für Referenz Design-Karten; Customs folgen ggf. später):*

EKWB : EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT RGB - Nickel + Acetal  – EK Webshop
Watercool:  Ist lt. Watercool geplant! 
Aquacomputer: ??
Alphacool: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...a-amd-radeon-rx-5700/5700xt-reference?c=22442
Bykski:  https://ezmodding.com/RX5700XT



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Luftkühler als Alternative zum Stocklüfter:*
Arctic: https://www.arctic.ac/de_de/products/cooling/vga.html?ModPagespeed=noscript



*User Settinngs für OC und UV:
*Als Orientierungshilfe für interessierte Leser, um einen leichteren Einstieg in das Thema zu bekommen. Vielleicht wird es auch noch einen extra Thread zum Thema geben....



Spoiler





User|Karte|Kühlung|max.Takt|max. mV|mid.Takt|mid.mV|Powertarget %|Resultat
Stockwerte|Ref. 5700XT|Referenz|2084|1201|1442|820| 100|Stockwert
Stockwerte|Ref. 5700|Referenz|???|???|???|???|100|Stockwert
0ldn3rd|Ref. 5700XT|H²O|2050|1100|1442|820|100| <Watt





*BIOS & TOOLS: *** ACHTUNG - Verwendung & Bastelei auf eigene Gefahr! ***

*AtiFlash-Tool mit Navi Unterstützung:
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ati-atiflash/

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/212120/amd-rx5700xt-8192-190616
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/212169/sapphire-rx5700xt-8192-190616

*Hier der Link zu Igor'sLab... Für das "MorePowerTool": *
*
*** ACHTUNG: Hinweise lesen & verstehen!! ****
https://www.igorslab.media/morepowe...x-5700-xt-tweaking-und-uebertaktungssoftware/
(Dank an Igor(FormatC), hellm und die RTG!!)

Stand: 17/08/2019  -- Der Startpost hier wird bis auf Weiteres nicht mehr aktualisiert!


----------



## bath92 (8. Juli 2019)

Hier noch ein paar Links:

AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT im Test – Der Raytracing-freie Sargnagel von Vega und bis zu 2.1 GHz Takt unter Wasser
AMD wird geflutet: Radeon RX 5700 XT mit einem EKWB RX 5700 unter Wasser problemlos auf 2,1 GHz übertaktet | igorsLAB Review
Exklusive Navi-Wasserspiele - AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT auf über 2,1 GHz übertaktet mit dem EKWB Vector

Hoffe es gibt bald Infos bezüglich eines Umbaus auf einen Raijintek Morpheus. 
Interessiert mich persönlich mehr als der Umbau auf eine Wasserkühlung, ist mir schlicht zu teuer.


----------



## openSUSE (8. Juli 2019)

Habe den Morpheus II (nicht die Vega Version!) hier und Navi xt ist bestellt. Auch wenn ich sowieso auf Wasser gehe werde ich den Morpheus mal montieren, wenn er denn passt.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Habe den Morpheus II (nicht die Vega Version!) hier und Navi xt ist bestellt. Auch wenn ich sowieso auf Wasser gehe werde ich den Morpheus mal montieren, wenn er denn passt.



Das hört sich gut an, daswürdemich auch interessieren.


----------



## openSUSE (8. Juli 2019)

Habe nun pre order für 147€ ohne  Backplate:

EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT RGB - Nickel + Acetal  – EK Webshop

Es wird nichts billiger :/
Glaube den Vega kühler hatte ich noch für 120€ bekommen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Juli 2019)

Ja, ich hab 130,- dür den Heatkiller IV bezahlt für Vega.... Ich denke ich werde mir auch ne 5700XT mal hinlegen, sobald die GPU Block Auswahl größer ist... ich spekuliere wieder auf einen Heatkiller....


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juli 2019)

Wenn die alle nun so saftige Preise für nen ollen Waterblock verlangen, werde ich wohl wieder auf Bykski warten müssen...
Wenn der dann das gleiche Design wie der von der VII bekommt...


----------



## SnaxeX (8. Juli 2019)

Hat schon jemand das Video von Igor gesehen, der seine Navi schon unter Wasser gesetzt hat und auf 2.1GHz überzahltet hat? Mich würden ja die Benchmarks damit interessieren, normaler boost unter Luft ist ja 1.7GHz wenn ich mich nicht täusche...?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Juli 2019)

Nein, mache ich später, aber Lisa Su hatte bei der Vorstellung auf der E3 ja gesagt, das die Karten OC Potential haben werden....  Im Moment denke ich aber, dass die Treiber und Wattman ohnehin noch nicht 100% für Navi optimiert sind, denke da geht die nächsten Wochen noch bisschen was...


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

Das Problem bei neuer Amd Karten und Overclocking kennen wir ja mittlerweile zu genüge. Das wird sich schon einpendeln denke ich. Bestimmt geht auch wieder was an der PPT-File oder am Bios.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Juli 2019)

Was mich momentan eher umtreibt, ist wie dicht Navi's @Stock am Sweetspot sind... Oder ob man hier auch nochmal Potential abschöpfen kann wie bei Vega/VII....


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

Potential gibt es immer, nur die Frage wieviel.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juli 2019)

Ach, da wird schon gut was gehen 
Vega hat man ja schon auf ~1700 mit der Brechstange gebracht, und 400W bekommt man mit Wakü schon weg, vorausgesetzt die VRMs halten das aus


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

400 Watt bei dem kleinen Chip wäre schon brachial. Aber mal ehrlich, was sind 250 Watt für ne WaKü oder nen Morpheus? Da rennt der bei mir ja schon fast passiv.
Das kriegt man easy gekühlt und 2,1Ghz + hört sich gut an. Nur der Gddr schwankt immer stark beim Oc, da brauch man Glück


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Juli 2019)

Ach was! Da bestellt und retourniert man solange bis es passt! 

NICHT!


----------



## openSUSE (8. Juli 2019)

Habe ich was verpasst oder gab es wirklich keine HDR Tests?
*Skandal*


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Juli 2019)

Keine Ahnung, aber mir fehlen auch ein paar Details in den Tests.. (UV, OC,etc.) Ich denke, dass ist der "Doppel-Release"-Situation geschuldet. Also neue CPU's und GPU's... erschwerend auch noch neue Chipsätz/Boards.
Ich hoffe, dass auf den bekannten Anlaufstellen fleißig getestet und gebencht wird... CPU's waren ja auch "nur" 2-3 in den Tests bisher...


----------



## LDNV (8. Juli 2019)

HDR kostet ohnehin kaum was. 

Letzter Stand war das es auf AMD quasi nichts kostet aber auf nV ~5 FPS. 
(Computerbase)


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

LDNV schrieb:


> HDR kostet ohnehin kaum was.
> 
> Letzter Stand war das es auf AMD quasi nichts kostet aber auf nV ~5 FPS.
> (Computerbase)



Der Luxx hat wieder HDR mitgebencht bei einigen Titel. Einfach mal kramen, sieht immer noch düster aus das Thema für NV.
Zweimal RDNA als Navi: Die Radeon RX 5700 und Radeon RX 5700 XT im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Elistaer (8. Juli 2019)

Also die RX 5700XT ist schon gesetzt im Custom design bin gespannt was da Sapphire und ASRock abliefern, vor allem auf die asrock phantom und Taichi bin ich gespannt.

Das Sapphire wieder eine brachiale Leistung liefert ist ja fast gesetzt hoffentlich wiederholt sich das rx 480 Debakel nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Juli 2019)

meine kommt dann wohl Morgen




0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Was mich momentan eher umtreibt, ist wie dicht Navi's @Stock am Sweetspot sind... Oder ob man hier auch nochmal Potential abschöpfen kann wie bei Vega/VII....



so hier?

Zweimal RDNA als Navi: Die Radeon RX 5700 und Radeon RX 5700 XT im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

Also mit 1600 Umdrehungen dürfte die Karte kaum mehr hörtbar sein. Am TimeSpy Ergebnis sieht man sehr gut warum das OC sonst nicht greift, die Bandbreite limitiert.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also mit 1600 Umdrehungen dürfte die Karte kaum mehr hörtbar sein. Am TimeSpy Ergebnis sieht man sehr gut warum das OC sonst nicht greift, die Bandbreite limitiert.



dann hoff ich mal auf Samsung Speicher  (obwohl ... mein letzter Micron hat auch über 16 Gbps mit gemacht)


----------



## Elistaer (8. Juli 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> dann hoff ich mal auf Samsung Speicher  (obwohl ... mein letzter Micron hat auch über 16 Gbps mit gemacht)


Ich vermute mal Navi wird nur Hynix haben und keine Samsung, dazu sollen die Hynix sogar sehr gut sein. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. Juli 2019)

Hab mir jetzt auch eine XT Bestellt 
Mal sehen, wann die ankommt


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Juli 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal Navi wird nur Hynix haben und keine Samsung, dazu sollen die Hynix sogar sehr gut sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



vor kurzem war ein 5700XT Bios geleakt und da gabs nur Samsung und Micron


Edit: und die aktuellen sagen auch Samsung und Micron

VGA Bios Collection: AMD RX 5700 XT 8 GB | TechPowerUp

VGA Bios Collection: Sapphire RX 5700 XT 8 GB | TechPowerUp


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Juli 2019)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, was meine Anniversary für nen Speicher bekommt.
Ich hab jedenfalls vorhin eine Versandbestätigung von AMD bekommen .


Und mal wider die alten Verdächtigen hier 

3900X ist auch geordert, damit mal ein 100% AMD Rechner da ist.
Außerdem hab ich genau morgen vor 4 Jahren (09.07.15) meinen guten alten 5820k zusammen mit einer 390X gekauft.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

Der 3900X ist bei mir auch gesetzt, ich warte aber noch was.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Juli 2019)

YouTube - AMD RX 5700 XT Tear-Down: Inside the Vapor Chamber

der Kühlkörper is doch recht fest mit der Baseplate verbunden xD


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der 3900X ist bei mir auch gesetzt, ich warte aber noch was.



hmmm ich bin da etwas am Zweifeln, ob der 3800X nicht fürs Daddeln eher in Frage kommt.... Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass einige Spiele nicht mit der 2x6 Kerne Tatsache klar kommen...

Aber ne 5700XT werd ich mir wohl auch gönnen... sobald sich die WaKü-Block Situation verbessert...


----------



## Gurdi (8. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> hmmm ich bin da etwas am Zweifeln, ob der 3800X nicht fürs Daddeln eher in Frage kommt.... Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, dass einige Spiele nicht mit der 2x6 Kerne Tatsache klar kommen...
> 
> Aber ne 5700XT werd ich mir wohl auch gönnen... sobald sich die WaKü-Block Situation verbessert...



Beide sind mehr als ausreichend, ich will das System aber länger drin lassen und ähnlich wie bei der GraKa hätte ich da gerne etwas Überschuss.
Mein Skylake krankt ja auch im Grunde nur an seinen 4Kernen, hätte dieser 6+ müsste ich nicht wechseln und HT ist im Grunde für den Arsch.


----------



## Ipser (8. Juli 2019)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie sich Navi mit OC macht, der Block von EK ist auf jeden Fall schon mal vorbestellt. Aber die UV Ergebnisse aus dem Luxx sehen schon mal nicht verkehrt aus.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. Juli 2019)

Ich hab gestern mal angefangen meinen Rechner auseinander zu nehmen...
Mein AGB war im Weg für die lange Karte... Im Enthoo Primo


----------



## sunyego (9. Juli 2019)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das Navi in den kommenden Spielen nicht das selbe schicksal erleidet wie Vega ! 

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/485138-amd-rx-vega-laberthread-995.html#post9699773

Dank mir bleibt ihr aber auf dem laufenden. Nach den ersten Tests zu  urteilen zeigt Navi leichte Verbesserungen, man wird sehen wie sich das mit dem Overhead so verhält in Zukunft.

Edit ; Sorry, falschen link gepostet, korrigiert !


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal angefangen meinen Rechner auseinander zu nehmen...
> Mein AGB war im Weg für die lange Karte... Im Enthoo Primo



 Ich hoffe, dass es dei Woche noch paar Infos zu GPU Blöcken gibt.... *nach Watercool rüberschiel*


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es dei Woche noch paar Infos zu GPU Blöcken gibt.... *nach Watercool rüberschiel*



Generell scheint es so als würde es ein gutes Angebot an Customs wie auch an Blöcken geben. Klasse ist natürlich das wieder die Morpheus passen. Die Gpu lässt sich sehr gut modifizieren.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Juli 2019)

Von Watercool hab ich in deren Forum die Info bekommen, dass ein GPU Block geplant ist...!!


----------



## Elistaer (9. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Generell scheint es so als würde es ein gutes Angebot an Customs wie auch an Blöcken geben. Klasse ist natürlich das wieder die Morpheus passen. Die Gpu lässt sich sehr gut modifizieren.


Also von WaterCool wäre doch ein GPU Block für AMD gut die hätten länger keine mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (9. Juli 2019)

Mal rein hypothetisch eine XT mit 2.1 GHz und Speicher auf 8k sollte doch bei besserer Ipc als Turing  schneller dein als eine 2070 Super.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Juli 2019)

Schwer zu beurteilen... Es fehlen halt erste Erfahrungen mit der XT hier aus dem Forum! Ebenso muss man dann auch schauen, ob mit OC auch bei der 2070S noch was geht? Ich denke, dass gerade die 2070S aber schon recht hoch getriggert wurde durch nV. Aber wie gesagt alles Kaffeesatzleserei im Moment. Navi hat mit der 5700XT so wie ich vom Bauchgefühl her die Sache sehe noch etwas mehr Luft nach oben.... (siehe 5700AE)....


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Juli 2019)

Die Shader-icp Test und Vergleiche aus dem aktualisiertem Computerbase Artikel sind auch beeindruckend.
AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT im Test: Architektur-Vergleich, Preis-Leistung, Custom Designs - ComputerBase




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hatte ich so extrem wirklich nicht auf dem Schirm.
Job well done, AMD 


Dann brauchen wir jetzt nurnoch größere Chips mit mehr CUs,
die dann hoffentlich auch über 4096 Shader skalieren .

Edit:
@OldN3rd das könntest du ja mit in den Startpost aufnehmen.

Edit 2: Meine hat jetzt Eindhoven in Holland verlassen.
Bis die da ist werde ich noch kein neues gescheites System für Benches haben :/.


----------



## Elistaer (9. Juli 2019)

Genial ist doch von Hardware Unboxed der Vergleich FPS/Kosten von RTX zu Navi da ist Navi deutlich überlegen und weit günstiger fast 1$ zwischen RX 5700XT und RTX 2070S der Unterschied ist dafür verdammt gering. Die Custom Designs könnten stark an der 2.0 GHz Marke Kratzen. Ich hoffe das ASRock oder Sapphire ein Triple fan design Planen damit wäre es echt geil den turbo nach oben zu sehen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mal rein hypothetisch eine XT mit 2.1 GHz und Speicher auf 8k sollte doch bei besserer Ipc als Turing  schneller dein als eine 2070 Super.



Hat das Igor nicht in seinem OC YT Video bestätigt, also in manchen Titel zumindest? Muss ich nochmal anschauen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin...


----------



## Elistaer (10. Juli 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hat das Igor nicht in seinem OC YT Video bestätigt, also in manchen Titel zumindest? Muss ich nochmal anschauen, da ich mir nicht sicher bin...


Gamers Nexus hat sogar die normale FE Version auf 2.000 MHz gebracht mit afterburner. Eine custom ala Sapphire oder PowerColor bzw ASRock könnte da echt was Ryzen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

Kinners, meine XT kommt heute an! 
Das Problem: 
Mein Rechner liegt noch in Einzelteilen rum, wegen der Wakü 
Ich versuche, heute alles zum laufen zu bringen, kann aber nichts versprechen....
Je  nachdem, ob mein Schlauch heute kommt, oder erst Morgen könnte es da Verzögerungen bis nächste Woche geben.
Oder ich hau einfach den Boxed drauf um die GPU zu testen 

EDIT:
Mir ist grade aufgefallen, dass meine Vega nur etwas über ein Jahr alt ist...
So schnell wollte ich mir eigentlich keine neue Karte kaufen


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2019)

Die schöne kleine WaKü Karte, das war echt nen Unicat.

Anscheined kommt doch wieder via PPT an alle relevanten Funktionen. Also dürfte die 5700 doch noch ne OC Empfehlung geben, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die auch geschmeidig die 2,1 Ghz schafft. Mit Speicher OC bretzelt die dann alles weg in dem Preisbereich.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Mir ist grade aufgefallen, dass meine Vega nur etwas über ein Jahr alt ist...
> So schnell wollte ich mir eigentlich keine neue Karte kaufen



Ups... Sachen gibts...


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die schöne kleine WaKü Karte, das war echt nen Unicat.


Ja, ist schon ein bisschen schade... da werd ich gleich sentimental 

Ich hab sie auch nur zu nem Überzogenem Preis zum Verkauf, eigentlich will ich die nicht hergeben, aber bei mir würde sie nur rumliegen...

Von meinen Kollegen hat keiner Bedarf an ner V56, und erst recht nicht mit Wakü.
Vielleicht behalte ich sie auch.

Ach keine Ahnung  



Gurdi schrieb:


> Anscheined kommt doch wieder via PPT an alle relevanten Funktionen. Also dürfte die 5700 doch noch ne OC Empfehlung geben, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die auch geschmeidig die 2,1 Ghz schafft. Mit Speicher OC bretzelt die dann alles weg in dem Preisbereich.



Das wäre natürlich wieder super 
Dann kann man da wieder hochprügeln was geht


----------



## openSUSE (10. Juli 2019)

Mein Päckchen sollte heute auch kommen: In Auslieferung durch Kurier

EDIT:
Grafikkartenkuehler fuer Grafikkarten von NVIDIA und AMD | ARCTIC


zB:
*Accelero Xtreme IV Rev.2*
Kühlkapazität
300W
Geräuschpegel:
0,4 Sone @ 2.000 U/min
NVIDIA:  RTX 2080(Ti), Titan Xp, GTX 1660(Ti), 1080(Ti), 1070 (Ti), 1060, Titan X, …
AMD:     * RX 5700 (XT)*, 580, 570, 480, 470, R9 390(X), 380(X), 370X, 290(X), 285, 280(X)* , 270(X) ,R7 370, 265,...


----------



## Ipser (10. Juli 2019)

Da ist das Ding!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist echt ein schönes Kärtchen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob sie wirklich so heiß ist?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nach 30 Minuten BF V mit 2063 MHz bei 1100 mV im Wattman



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU-Z



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde den Kühler jetzt nicht so schlimm wie von vielen Testern bemängelt, ist halt ein DHE-Kühler.
Heute Abend wird dann ausgiebig getestet, der Arbeitspulli sitzt ein bisschen zu Eng.

Edit:
Hier noch ein Superposition 4K Score mit erstem UV (-100mV)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze Stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Juli 2019)

Ipser schrieb:


> Da ist das Ding!



 **** FIRST STRIKE ****

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

@Ipser 
Könntest du nen Firestrike/Extreme/Ultra/Run machen?


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Juli 2019)

Ipser schrieb:


> Da ist das Ding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aalglatte frametimes 

Könntest du mit dem mic  die Geräuschkulisse auf Last aufnehmen, so ca. 30-50 cm entfernt? Überlege nämlich vllt. die Ref zu kaufen, je anchdem wieviel Kompromiss ich eingehen muss...


----------



## openSUSE (10. Juli 2019)

Meine ist auch da.  
AMD macht wohl auch auf "Dark Mode".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Hier hat schon jemand anders umgebaut:
RX 5700 XT Morpheus II Mod - Album on Imgur


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Juli 2019)

@ipser

wieso steht auf der verpackung drauf "Minimum 600W or greater system power supply" ?
Ich bin dabei n neuen PC zusammenzustellen auf Ryzen Basis mit dem 3700x und vermutlich der 5700XT. Habe bereits ein Pure Power 11 500W gekauft. Ist das jetzt zu klein für 3700x + 5700XT ?


----------



## janni851 (10. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @ipser
> 
> wieso steht auf der verpackung drauf "Minimum 600W or greater system power supply" ?
> Ich bin dabei n neuen PC zusammenzustellen auf Ryzen Basis mit dem 3700x und vermutlich der 5700XT. Habe bereits ein Pure Power 11 500W gekauft. Ist das jetzt zu klein für 3700x + 5700XT ?



Nein, das wird reichen. Die Hersteller müssen aber in die 600W auch Chinaböller einkalkulieren, damit es auch damit wirklich läuft.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (10. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Habe nun pre order für 147€ ohne  Backplate:
> 
> EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT RGB - Nickel + Acetal  – EK Webshop
> 
> ...



Aber nicht als rgb Variante!


----------



## openSUSE (10. Juli 2019)

Ja Gott sei dank nicht!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ja Gott sei dank nicht!



Kein Bling-Bling ist aber auch keine Lösung !!


----------



## Holytobi (10. Juli 2019)

Irgendwas bekannt bisher mit BIOS Flash von ner 5700 zu XT variante ?


----------



## Turo1984 (10. Juli 2019)

Glückwunsch zur neuen Karte!
Könnt ihr mal Timespy laufen lassen?

Die Temperaturen sehen ja überragend aus. Was macht die Lautstärke? Ähnlich einem Fön oder absolut erträglich? Oder kaum wahrnehmbar neben Gehäuselüftern etc. ?


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

Der Sendestatus hat sich bei meiner seit heute Nacht nicht geändert 
Vll wirds heute doch nichts mit der Karte.
Wäre typisch DHL, in dem Verteilzentrum, wo die Karte grade liegt ist schonmal eine Lieferung 3 Wochen festgehangen, mehrere andere einige Tage

EDIT:
FALLS die Karte heute kommt, und FALLS ich meinen Rechner fertig bekomme (sehr unwahrscheinlich) kann ich auf jeden Fall mal Stock 3DMark werte liefern


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2019)

Holytobi schrieb:


> Irgendwas bekannt bisher mit BIOS Flash von ner 5700 zu XT variante ?



Halte ich diesmal für unwahrscheinlich, aber die PPT sollte wohl gehen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wäre typisch DHL, in dem Verteilzentrum, wo die Karte grade liegt ist schonmal eine Lieferung 3 Wochen festgehangen, mehrere andere einige Tage



Auf DHL ist Verlass!!!!!

Die letzten 3-4 Lieferungen per DHL auf die ich mich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut habe......
...waren ALLE nicht zustellbar! WTF!? Ich wohne hier seit 10 Jahren!!!!
Aber damit nicht genug!
Nein....!!
Denn DHL hat dann direkt "Empfänger unbekannt" daraus gemacht, d.h. es wird seitens DHL eine Adressprüfung veranlasst! d.h. das Paket geht zurück ins Verteilzentrum und wartet da, bis man geschaut hat ob die Adresse stimmen kann... und wird dann wieder auf den Weg geschickt!
Rekord 2018: 3 Wochen!

Und das nur, weil die Auslieferungsfahrer so dekadent bezahlt werden, dass die nur 6 Monate arbeiten und dann nie wieder arbeiten müssen! Denn etwa in dem Rhytmus wechseln die Fahrer hier... und jedesmal nach einem Wechsel..... "Adressprüfung"... Wenn die Pakete bei Nachbarn landen ... das will ich euch ersparen...


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Auf DHL ist Verlass!!!!!
> 
> Die letzten 3-4 Lieferungen per DHL auf die ich mich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut habe......
> ...waren ALLE nicht zustellbar! WTF!? Ich wohne hier seit 10 Jahren!!!!
> ...



Ttut mir echt leid für dich, ich z.B. kann aber nur gutes über DHL berichten. Liegt wohl am Verteilzentrum/Region bzw. Fahrer. 
Auf jedenfall besser als die anderen Paketzusteller... 
Drück dir die Daumen, dass dein Paket bald da ist...


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

Jo, alles ist besser als Hermes


----------



## Elistaer (10. Juli 2019)

Bei uns gibt es da zum Glück keine Probleme und das bei einem ehemaligen 4 Seiten Hof mit 3 Familien was zu 1ner Hausnummer führt und die dann ohne Zusatz (bei mir) Nachbarn a und b. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Juli 2019)

Naja mittlerweile bestelle ich meistens die Sachen in die Postfiliale und hole es dann da ab.... Zumindest die Dinge wo ich es nicht abwarten kann


----------



## Elistaer (10. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Naja mittlerweile bestelle ich meistens die Sachen in die Postfiliale und hole es dann da ab.... Zumindest die Dinge wo ich es nicht abwarten kann


Ich werde mir die Navi auf Arbeit schicken lassen, dann weiß ich auch gewiss die kommt an.

Ich wünsche allen schon mal viel Spaß beim Testen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Juli 2019)

Alternativ könnte ich auch Tellereisen in der Nachbarschaft verlegen... das fängt den Boten dann auch


----------



## openSUSE (10. Juli 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal Timespy laufen lassen?


*default settings*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*default settings -100mv* (WattMan)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also das Teil macht schon "radau", bin aber auch Wasserkühlung gewöhnt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

Result
Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen meiner Vega 56 Max OC und dem Besten Timespy mit R5 1600 und 5700XT

Die XT ist im Graphics-Score bei + 16,8%
ABER
Takt XT: 1988 
Takt Vega: 1727
1988/116,8=17,02
17,02*100=1702

Also keine IPC Verbesserung??
Holt Navi die Mehrleistung ausschließlich aus dem Takt?
Oder denke ich da grade falsch?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Juli 2019)

@ openSUSE :Nicht schlecht... !!


----------



## Elistaer (10. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Result
> Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen meiner Vega 56 Max OC und dem Besten Timespy mit R5 1600 und 5700XT
> 
> Die XT ist im Graphics-Score bei + 16,8%
> ...


Nagel doch beide auf einen takt fest wenn dann die XT immer noch mehr Punkte erreicht weißt du es. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> *default settings*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie siehts mit Speicher OC aus?


----------



## openSUSE (10. Juli 2019)

@Gurdi
-100mv / 950MHz VRam (Wattman)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauche eine Wasserkühlung  man beachte die VRamTemp :/


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> -100mv / 950MHz VRam (Wattman)
> 
> 
> ...



GPU Power 195 W, ist das die gesamte Boardpower?


----------



## na:L (10. Juli 2019)

So 5700XT bestellt, da freut sich mein Morpheus von der V56 drauf . Ich hoffe Gurdi legt beim Testen vor, dann hat man schonnmal gute Anhaltspunkte zum Orientieren.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Nagel doch beide auf einen takt fest wenn dann die XT immer noch mehr Punkte erreicht weißt du es.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Sobald die Karte da ist xD
Hängt immer noch im verteilungszentrum fest...


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Sobald die Karte da ist xD
> Hängt immer noch im verteilungszentrum fest...



Wenn es greven ist, die sind aktuell ziemlich überlastet...


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Juli 2019)

So, meine ist jetzt auch angekommen 
mich freu wie ein Schnitzel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taktraten werde ich nachher mal testen,
aber benches bringe ich erst mit dem neuen System.

Mit dem jetzigen sind alle Scores immer niedriger als sie sein sollten 
und ich will AMD Hatern keine Ergebnisse liefern, die sie missbrauchen könnten.


----------



## Elistaer (10. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> So, meine ist jetzt auch angekommen
> mich freu wie ein Schnitzel
> 
> 
> ...


Die Karte sieht schon heiß aus aber da ich kein Umbau plane nix für mich. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (10. Juli 2019)

Kannst du das BIOS hochladen?

Die sieht wirklich richtig geil aus. Ist ja quasi HardwarePorn.


----------



## wuchzael (10. Juli 2019)

Igor hat gerade nen Bild hochgeladen... Sämtliche Limits umgangen und mit Chiller zeigt sein SotTR bench über 2200MHz an 

Grüße!


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> So, meine ist jetzt auch angekommen
> mich freu wie ein Schnitzel
> 
> 
> ...



Gratuliere


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Juli 2019)

Ok, ist in der Zip hochgeladen.
Ich hab jetzt nur sehr kurz getestet, aber der gameclock scheint bei mir in Witcher3 1440p etwa bei 1890mhz zu sein.


----------



## WhoRainZone (10. Juli 2019)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Wenn es greven ist, die sind aktuell ziemlich überlastet...



Günzburg...
Da hängen meine Pakete immer


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Günzburg...
> Da hängen meine Pakete immer



Seltsam, ist auch meine Zustellbasis (Ravensburg). Bekomme die immer pünktlich.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Juli 2019)

Naja die PPT´s von Hellm funzen, gibt mal wieder keine Limits Männer 
Mit offener PPT krieg ich dann auch wieder Lust auf ein Kärtchen, wobei ich glatt mehr Freude an der 5700 hätte denke ich.



na:L schrieb:


> So 5700XT bestellt, da freut sich mein Morpheus von der V56 drauf . Ich hoffe Gurdi legt beim Testen vor, dann hat man schonnmal gute Anhaltspunkte zum Orientieren.



Diesmal gibts andere Vorreiter, ich warte noch etwas wahrscheinlich. Bevor die Treiber kein Speicher OC unterstützen machts eh erst mal keinen Sinn und da ich eh nen Blower brauche greif ich dann evtl. günstig ne 5700 ab. Das hängt aber auch schwer daran wie gut das Upsclaing funktioniert bei Navi, kann das mal wer unter die Lupe nehmen?

Das wäre Optimal für meinen 4K Laptop, der hätte dann via Thunderbolt ne Schlagkräftige Karte. Die Gear Box ist aber auch sündhaft teuer.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja die PPT´s von Hellm funzen, gibt mal wieder keine Limits Männer
> Mit offener PPT krieg ich dann auch wieder Lust auf ein Kärtchen, wobei ich glatt mehr Freude an der 5700 hätte denke ich.



**** yea ^^ funktionierende PPT´s         -> Hellm


Übrigens bekommt man die Karte auch leiser und sparsamer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Juli 2019)

Hmmmmm....

Sagt mal.... Wenn der Morpheus II passt.... Und das Ding von Arctic.... Sollte dann nicht auch der eine oder andere Waterblock passen???


----------



## EyRaptor (10. Juli 2019)

Universelle, die auch schon auf Hawaii gepasst haben schon. 

Übrigens, nettes Video von Gamers Nexus,
wenn man die Temps verbessern und gleichzeitig den Kühler draufbehalten will.
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Universelle, die auch schon auf Hawaii gepasst haben schon.
> 
> Übrigens, nettes Video von Gamers Nexus,
> wenn man die Temps verbessern und gleichzeitig den Kühler draufbehalten will.
> YouTube



Das war ja mal Easy, da ich den Blower drauf lassen muss wäre das was für mich.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow... jetzt steht nicht mal mehr n Zustelldatum dran 

EDIT:

Do, 11.07.2019 07:58 --Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.


Jetzt muss es nur noch ankommen, dann kann ich morgen evtl mal ran.
Vorausgesetzt der Käsekönig liefert meinen Schlauch, und Amazon meine Lüfter.

Bin jetzt doch auf 45mm 480er im Push Pull, 30mm 360er Pull und 30mm 280er Push. Der 240er ist rausgeflogen.
Insgesamt sind in meinem System dann trotzdem 15 Lüfter verbaut


----------



## Elistaer (11. Juli 2019)

Was würdet ihr den denken wie groß bzw lang die Custom zur 5700XT werden wenn alleine das Referenz model schon 27cm lang ist. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Schwer zu sagen. Kommt auf die Customplatinen an würde ich sagen. Länger wird aber nicht immer denke ich.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich mir das PCB so anschaue, ist da auch genug frei für Mini-Versionen.
Wie groß der Kühler wird, schwer zu sagen, ich denke denke maximal um die 32cm, zumindest würde ich das AsRock Triple-Fan-Design etwa auf die Länge schätzen.


----------



## Elistaer (11. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das PCB so anschaue, ist da auch genug frei für Mini-Versionen.
> Wie groß der Kühler wird, schwer zu sagen, ich denke denke maximal um die 32cm, zumindest würde ich das AsRock Triple-Fan-Design etwa auf die Länge schätzen.


Ja das denke ich auch so in dem Dreh bei 3 90cm Lüftern gut möglich, nicht nur ASRock wird ja 3 Lüfter bringen ich könnte mir vorstellen auch die Red Devil wird in wieder Triple fan und die Sapphire Nitro eventuell auch.

Gespannt bin ich auf die Liquid Version von Sapphire ob die als hybrid oder reine wakü gebaut wird. 

Bei 32cm würde mein oberer Gehäuse Lüfter genau drüber pusten hoffentlich bringt das keine Probleme. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (11. Juli 2019)

UPS, nun gehts aber ab 

Ungefesselt: Radeon RX 5700 XT auf ueber 2,2 GHz uebertaktet. Break the limits mit den neuen SoftPowerPlayTables fuer die RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT – igor sLAB


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> UPS, nun gehts aber ab
> 
> Ungefesselt: Radeon RX 5700 XT auf ueber 2,2 GHz uebertaktet. Break the limits mit den neuen SoftPowerPlayTables fuer die RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT – igor sLAB



Hmm, da bin ich schon etwas überrascht! Navi ist @Stock schon leicht über dem, womit ich persönlich gerechnet habe, aber wenn man das so anschaut, welches Potential da noch hineininterpretiert werden kann... Hut ab AMD!
Natürlich nicht in der aktuellen 5700XT.. sagt Igor ja auch... schleichender Tod und so.
Aber das man ans Limit getrieben schon an der 2080 kratzt.... lässt auf einen nächsten Step im Bereich Navi hoffen..... mit dem dürfte dann selbst eine 2080S in Reichweite sein....


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

AufAMD ist im Bereich OC verlass.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Juli 2019)

Sie ist da <3


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Sie ist da <3



Ich konnte es auch mal wiedernicht lassen,die guten Berichte von ImageSharp haben mich dann doch mal wider früher weich werden lassen.
Hab mich aber für die kleinere entschieden da die nochmal ne Ecke interessanter sein dürfte beim Overclocken von der Stockleistung ausgehend.

Mal sehn wie sich das alles einrichten lässt via Thunderbolt dann. Mit etwas Glück krieg ich so über Umwege sogar den AMD Treiber meiner Vega M GL aufgezwungen ^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Juli 2019)

Wie meinst du das mit dem Treiber?


----------



## hugo-03 (11. Juli 2019)

ein video zu hellms werk 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LjHV9LPxzTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit dem Treiber?



Vega M GL funzt auf meine Laptopnur mit dem Intel Treiber, auf den NUC´s gehen aber auch die AMD Treiber.In diesem Fallhier muss er ja den AMD Treiber korrekt installieren und auch mit den APU´s umgehen. Der Laptop hätte dann 3 GPU´s zur Verfügung


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MLr1nijHIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Geniale Sache. Ich lach mich tot, besser als DLSS und läuft ohne Implementierung.


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Juli 2019)

Was hat denn das AMD Programm mit DLSS zu tun, einfach lächerlich das Video.
Wenn der Typ wenigsten den Gegenpart Nvidia-Freestyle dagegen gesetzt hätte.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Die schönsten Game-Images/Der Selfmade-Thread #18 (ohne OT-Diskussionen)
NVIDIA Freestyle: Optik von Spielen in Echtzeit anpassen


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Weil es kein reiner Sharpener ist sondern mit einem Scaler verbunden ist. Hinzu kommt ja das es sich via Fidelity FX implementieren lässt.
Das hat alles wenig mit Freestyle zu tun. Ein reiner Sharpener wäre auch tot langweilig gewesen.


----------



## DaHell63 (11. Juli 2019)

Bei dem Video geht es doch nur rein um den Sharpener. Den mit DLSS zu vergleichen finde ich lächerlich.
Gerade mit Nvidia-Freestyle ist SWEETFX obsolet geworden. Das gezeigte nachschärfen bei 75% Auflösung geht doch genauso.

Ich kritisiere nicht die Software von AMD, sondern den Vergleich mit DSSL (wo dem normalen Bild noch Schärfe genommen wird).


----------



## openSUSE (11. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Weil es kein reiner Sharpener ist sondern mit einem Scaler verbunden ist. Hinzu kommt ja das es sich via Fidelity FX implementieren lässt.
> Das hat alles wenig mit Freestyle zu tun. Ein reiner Sharpener wäre auch tot langweilig gewesen.



Kannst du noch tausend mal schreiben, es wird einfach nicht "ankommen".  Wie FreeSync hat bei 60FPS auch den InputLag von einem 60Hz Monitor sowie Chill senkt nicht den InputLag oder AntiLag ist Pre-rendered Frames = 1. Wenn nvidia das sagt, dann ist das so. 

Was ist Navi? 
Bildqualität nahe 4k bei WQHD FPS und das mit InputLag *nur *wie 720P


----------



## Gurdi (11. Juli 2019)

Ich würde mich hier übrigens bei den Umbauern um eine Backplate bewerben wenn einer die nicht brauch. Die scheiß 5700 hat ja keine, ganz vergessen. Ich hasse sowas.


----------



## TheNewNow (11. Juli 2019)

Glaubt ihr ein Arctic Accelero IV kann Navi mit den erweiterten Powertarget und den höheren Taktraten gut kühlen? Will endlich mal nen komplett roten PC haben und will eigentlich nicht mehr auf lange warten . 
Ich mach mir bei den Kühler nur ein bisschen Sorgen um die VRM, sind ja keine kleinen passiv Kühler drauf.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich würde mich hier übrigens bei den Umbauern um eine Backplate bewerben wenn einer die nicht brauch. Die scheiß 5700 hat ja keine, ganz vergessen. Ich hasse sowas.



Vllt. ist das ja gangbar für dich
Radeon RX Navi series backplates - FC Backplates for AMD(R) Radeon(R) - GPU Blocks - Water Blocks  – EK Webshop


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Ich geb doch nicht soviel Geld für ne BP aus, da hätte ich auch direkt die XT nehmen können. Vielleicht krieg ich auch noch die V56 Plate drauf, hab noch eine hier.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Wer hat die Karte von euch schon und wie ist die Erfahrung mit der Lautstärke? Würde mich über ein paar Insider infos freuen  was ist denn nun vernünftiger die 2070s oder die 5700xt, ich mags gern leiser wenn gleich schnell oder bissl langsamer ist mir wurscht  wenn die 5700xt erträglich ist im Gehöuse wäre diese mein Favo.


----------



## drstoecker (12. Juli 2019)

Haben die Karten eigtl. Dual bios?  Würde mich mal interessieren on das xt bios auf der normalen läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Kein Dual Bios leider,ein Flash würde mich auch interessieren. Es scheint als hätte die Biosvarianten die selbe Sub ID.Ein Flash sollte also eigentlich möglich sein,sogar ohne Force Flash.

@HKS: Wartemal noch ein paar Tage, nach den ersten Erfahrungen sollte klar sein wohin die reise geht.
Eine 5700XT mit Customkühler und OC sollte ne 2070S @Max OC eigentlich kassieren.

Hinzu kommt das die neuen Features wirklich überzeugend sind,vor allem für 4K Panels und HTPC´s.


----------



## Shooot3r (12. Juli 2019)

Hier war nichts [emoji2]


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Danke Gurdi  Ich bin leider ein ungeduldiger Mensch und bis die ersten Customs kommen dauert mir zu lange  Der Laden um die Ecke hat beides lagernd, würde gern heut einkaufen doch ich weiß nicht wegen dem Lüfter wie laut dies wirklich ist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. Juli 2019)

Ich hoffe, ich komme heute dazu, meine Wakü fertig zu machen und dann läufts 

Weiß nur nicht, ob das klappt, habe heute noch etwas länger weil wir ne USV austauschen müssen, und danach noch meine Freundin abholen 
Wird schwer


----------



## openSUSE (12. Juli 2019)

Wenn es dir wirklich nur um Lautstärke geht und du nicht auf Customs warten willst, dann nimm die 2070S. Gib mir aber nicht die Schuld wenn die AMD Customs kommen und du weiter mit der 2070S haudern musst.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Ich sags malso,ich mach mir wenig Gedanken dass ich die 5700 nicht leise bekomme. Anpressdruck rauf, ordentliche WLP drauf und ab dafür.


----------



## openSUSE (12. Juli 2019)

Ja aber die Blower sind nunmal lauter als die Customs. Da ich eigentlich Wasserkühler nutze war ich schon etwas erschrocken. Glaube aber die Vega als Blower war noch etwas lauter.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ja aber die Blower sind nunmal lauter als die Customs. Da ich eigentlich Wasserkühler nutze war ich schon etwas erschrocken. Glaube aber die Vega als Blower war noch etwas lauter.



Das ist der selbe Kühler im grunde, bei 2400Umdrehungen wird dermindestens genau so nervig sein. Ich denke aber man kriegt die XT Problemlos so auf 1900 und die kleine auf 1600 Umdrehungen. Bei 1600wird die kaum mehr zu hören sein.

Wir haben ja an heute Wochenende,die ersten Besitzer sollen mal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte raus hauen,los los.

Samsung Speicher scheint wieder besser zu laufen,sollte also präferiert werden. Hoffe meine hat Samsung


----------



## Edelhamster (12. Juli 2019)

Sapphire 5700XT für 398€ -> Xitra – Ihr IT-Onlineshop


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Ahh mehr geht immer. PCI Ex4.0 im Vergleich bei der XT.Sieht nicht übel aus,nochmal ein paar Prozent mehr bei dem ein oder anderen Game.
Hoffe die Seven wird auch noch dafür freigeschaltet 
PCI-Express 4.0 Performance Scaling with Radeon RX 5700 XT | TechPowerUp


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Juli 2019)

So... ich geselle mich in die Runde der Navi Anwärter... Bestellung ist raus, wird die XT bei mir... und hoffe Watercool gibt Gas!


----------



## fipS09 (12. Juli 2019)

Ich hoffe schnell auf Custom Karten, solange werkelt eine 560ti im Rechner


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schnell auf Custom Karten, solange werkelt eine 560ti im Rechner



Ich denke, dass du in 2-3 Wochen schon was bekommen kannst... MSI scheint recht früh mit dabei zu sein... ASUS zwar nicht, aber ich denke auch Sapphire als Haus und Hof-Partner von AMD wird früh dran sein....


----------



## openSUSE (12. Juli 2019)

Asus kann sich ruhig Zeit lassen, die würden eh besser das AMD GPU Geschäft sein lassen.


----------



## fipS09 (12. Juli 2019)

Denke ich warte auf Sapphire, hab mit Asus zwar gute Erfahrungen mit meiner 1080 gemacht, aber für AMD sollen die ja nicht so der bringer sein.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Juli 2019)

Die rx 580 Strix z.B. ist wirklich ne sehr gute Karte (nach allem was ich darüber gelesen hab).


----------



## Elistaer (12. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Denke ich warte auf Sapphire, hab mit Asus zwar gute Erfahrungen mit meiner 1080 gemacht, aber für AMD sollen die ja nicht so der bringer sein.


Bei mir wird es ASRock oder Sapphire, kommt auf Lautstärke und Design an.

Sapphire hatte die Nitro zu letzt immer sehr schlicht gehalten, aber eine Karte wie die Trix würde ich auch feiern. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Ich hole mir die Karte jetzt ab vom Shop 5700xt und am Montag kommt der Arctic Extreme IV draufgeschnallt


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Also Karte ist eingebaut und habe mal nur den Treiber installiert und dann mal SuperPosition 4K laufen lassen. Komme auf 7077 Punkte! Nicht schlecht. Lüfter sind natürlich wahrnehmbar aber nicht so arg wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe^^ Aber trotzdem wird der Lüfter getauscht. Die Temps sind auch oki doki


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Sieht doch super aus,ich sag doch die übertreiben immer bei der Lautstärke der Blower.
Kannst du 3DMark mal @Stock durchbenchen wenn du hast,könnte Referenzwerte gebrauchen fürs OC meiner 5700.

Bin ich eigentlich der einzigste hier mit der kleinen Navi oder hat noch wer die non XT.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Wird gemacht lade mir das mal runter! Es geht um Firestrike richtig?


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Ja und TimeSpy, die sind ja beide frei. Danke.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Oki kommt  ich werde mal mein 56k Modem anwerfen


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Oki kommt  ich werde mal mein 56k Modem anwerfen



Du hast doch jetzt ein 57kXT Modem oder


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Sodala, wie gewünscht 1x Firestrike und 1x Timespy und 1x GPU-Z nach den Tests mit den Max.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Du hast aber PL schon erhöht dabei oder?


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Nöö noch immer alles auf Stock! Angegriffen beabsichtigt hätte ich da nichts. Mach ich erst wenn der neue Kühler da ist. Ist da was nicht IO?

EDIT: Nein, Leistungsgrenze steht bei 0%


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Ok sehr gut,danke. Dann passt das so. Bis zur 5700XT muss ich schon 15% aufholen,malsehn ob das klappt.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

na ich werde mir dann am Montag nach dem Umbau und dem UV und OC ansehen was da machbar ist  Ich finde die Karte jetzt schon Geil und freue mich, dass ich mir diese gekauft habe  Happy, Happy, Happy


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Kannst du schon was zum RIS sagen(Sharpener)?


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Nein noch nichts gespielt mit der neuen Karte  Aber ich werde es mal begutachten aber ich denke mal so wie ich mich kenne, sehe ich da keinen Unterschied da ja schon ohne Brille die Kantenglättung bei mir überflüssig ist


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Was verwendest du für ein Panel?


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Ich habe ein IPS Panel


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Auflösung?


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

2560x1440


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Ok dann funzt das Upscaling bei dir sowieso nicht. Dafür brauch man ein 4K Panel.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ok dann funzt das Upscaling bei dir sowieso nicht. Dafür brauch man ein 4K Panel.



Hätte ich auch noch im Angebot wird derzeit als Konsolenmonitor genutzt  Ich freu mich schon auf Montag wenn ich den Kühler bekomme und die Karte mal so richtig antreiben kann


----------



## drstoecker (12. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe schnell auf Custom Karten, solange werkelt eine 560ti im Rechner


Die ASUS Modelle verspäten sich noch etwas, aber was lange wehrt wird gut-meistens zumindest. Bei mir wird es definitiv ein strix Modell, ob xt oder normal mal sehen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Juli 2019)

AMD Navi 14 RX "5600" Series GPU Leaked - 24 CUs, 1536 SPs @ 1900MHz


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die ASUS Modelle verspäten sich noch etwas, aber was lange wehrt wird gut-meistens zumindest. Bei mir wird es definitiv ein strix Modell, ob xt oder normal mal sehen.



Sauber dann bist ja auch wieder an Board


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Juli 2019)

Nach den paar User Erfahrungen hier frag ich mich langsam, wenn ich die Karte sowieso nicht übertakten will und auch nicht so dermaßen kritisch mit der Lautstärke bin, ob es auch einfach möglich ist das Ref Design dauerhaft zu nutzen... Hab in der letzten Juli Woche Urlaub und würde da gerne meinen neuen PC bauen und ungerne bis Ende August auf Customs warten... Denkt ihr ich kann das Ref Design bedenkenlos dauerhaft nutzen ohne mir mit den Temepraturen den Chip irgendwann frühzeitig zu schrotten?


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Also ich habe das Referenzdesign und ich bin kritisch mit der Lautstärke! Aber es ist leiser als gedacht und man kann es auch damit nutzen. Habe gerade mal angespielt und die Lüfter drehten nicht auf 2100rpm hoch und war angenehm zu spielen. Die Karte ist aus meinem Gehäuse wie ein Gaming Notebook wahrnehmbar aber nicht wie viele meinen ein Fön usw. Schrotten kannst damit mal gar nix, denn 1. gibt es Garantie und 2. haben die Karten Schutzmechanismen


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Joh, Kapuut geht da gar nichts, ein Blower kühlt sogar sehr gut die gesamte Platine. Deswegen werden die Teile ja auch in der Industrie eingesetzt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Juli 2019)

Das ist schon mal gut! Aber wieso wollen dann alle so zwanghaft auf die Customs warten? Ausschließlich wegen der Lautstärke?  
Wenn sowieso nichts kaputt geht, wieso ist es dann so toll die Karte auf bspw. 60° statt 75° zu halten?


----------



## Turo1984 (12. Juli 2019)

Lautstärke. Starte ich mein Rechner hört man nichts (also, ich höre nichts ��). 

Beim surfen oder Videos schauen möchte ich einfach nichts hören, außer den gestreamten  Inhalt über die Lautsprecher. Und das auch mal nachts um 1, bei geringer Wiedergabelautstärke.

Falls ich mal nur ne kurze Runde zock, dann auch ohne Kopfhörer. Mein Rechner steht direkt neben mir. Ob dann eine Blower / Custom Mini ihren Job verrichtetet, oder ein gutes Custom Modell, welches man kaum hört, da liegt für mich ein großer Unterschied. 

Ob die Karte 50 oder 70 Grad macht, ist mir im Prinzip egal (außer dass es im Dachgeschoss bei 30grad + nicht unbedingt noch wärmer werden muss ��).

Und natürlich neben der Lautstärke: wird der Chip weniger warm,  taktet die Karte  nicht so schnell runter. Ergo mehr bzw stabilere Leistung möglich.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Juli 2019)

Hmm ich glaub ich muss den PC neu aufsetzen. Seit der Navi hab ich beim eingeschaltenen Vsync nur noch 30fps auf die Games. Wenn ich es ausschalte klappt alles wunderbar nur hab ich dann hässliches Tearing.  Kennt das jemand bei AMD Karten mit den 30Fps ist das vllt nur eine Einstellung die ich übersehe?


----------



## Gurdi (12. Juli 2019)

Mach Enhanced Sync an. Scheint was am Trippelbuffer nicht zu passen.  Kannst auch Vsync mal forcieren über den Treiber.


----------



## TheNewNow (13. Juli 2019)

Ich habe die Karte jetzt auch "endlich" mal bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, was die so leistet und wie die Lautstärke ist. Wenns zu laut ist, kommt ein Accelero drauf. Aber vorher werde ich versuchen die Karte etwas zu optimieren.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal gut! Aber wieso wollen dann alle so zwanghaft auf die Customs warten? Ausschließlich wegen der Lautstärke?
> Wenn sowieso nichts kaputt geht, wieso ist es dann so toll die Karte auf bspw. 60° statt 75° zu halten?



Das hat mehrere Gründe. Die Lautstärke spielt z.B. bei mir eine große Rolle. Der Kühler der Navi ist aber aushaltbar hat mich selbst überrascht. Er ist nicht mehr wahrnehmbar wie ein Lüfter der aktiv auf einem Gaming Notebook ist oder auch mit der PS4 Pro zu vergleichen. Ich baue aber trotzdem um, denn es gibt ja weit mehrere Vorteile wie eben auch die Temperaturen gesamt damit zu senken und damit neuen Spielraum für OC zu bekommen, da man mehr Spielraum bekommt bei den Temps. Daher Ja es ist egal ob 60c oder 75c doch wenn man die Karte etwas antreiben will, sollte man immer genug Spielraum dafür haben. 

Wenn du aber die Karte im Stock betreiben willst, kein empfindlicher Mensch bist mit der Lautstärke wirst du deine Freude auch mit der unveränderten Karte haben.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juli 2019)

Also ich habe noch immer das Problem nach dem ich Win neu aufgesetzt habe, dass ich nur 30FPS mit aktiven Vsync habe! Kann das am Treiber der Karte liegen das da noch ein Bug ist? Anno 30FPS wenn aktiv Vsync. Vampire 30FPS wenn Vsync aktiv ist (Xbox Game Pass). Kann das bitte mal jemand von euch auch mal testen unter Win 10 (aktuellste Version), ob dies bei euch auch so ist. Habe keine Eingriffe im Radeon Menü gemacht. Leider kann man bei den Xbox Game Pass die Spiele nicht mit "enhanced Sync" einstellen, weil der die Spiele aus dem Store nicht erkennt. Ich hoffe es kennt jemand die Lösung, denn 30FPS nerven und ohne Vsync habe ich Tearing ohne Ende.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2019)

Evtl. mal den OpenGL Trippel Buffer aktivieren und Vsync via Treiber forcieren.

Hat mal wer geschaut ob man an die Speichertimings auch bei Navi kommt mit dem Tool?


----------



## openSUSE (13. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch immer das Problem nach dem ich Win neu aufgesetzt habe, dass ich nur 30FPS mit aktiven Vsync habe! Kann das am Treiber der Karte liegen das da noch ein Bug ist? Anno 30FPS wenn aktiv Vsync. Vampire 30FPS wenn Vsync aktiv ist (Xbox Game Pass). Kann das bitte mal jemand von euch auch mal testen unter Win 10 (aktuellste Version), ob dies bei euch auch so ist. Habe keine Eingriffe im Radeon Menü gemacht. Leider kann man bei den Xbox Game Pass die Spiele nicht mit "enhanced Sync" einstellen, weil der die Spiele aus dem Store nicht erkennt. Ich hoffe es kennt jemand die Lösung, denn 30FPS nerven und ohne Vsync habe ich Tearing ohne Ende.



Lade gerade mal Vampire runter, teste gleich mal.
Wegen enhanced Sync einfach mal Global einstellen.
EDIT:
Rennt voll in das 62-Fps-Framelock und GPU+CPU langweilen sich.
Navi 5700XT, win 10 aktuell und ebenfalls XBoxGamePass

Monitor auf 30Hz gestellt? *duck*


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (13. Juli 2019)

Was ist schneller, ne 56 Pulse mit 1100 Mhz Speicher und 1600 Mhz eff. Takt oder ne 5700 mit 2100 Mhz eff. Takt? 

Sind ja nun 120 Euro Unterschied, zudem Top-Modell gegen Referenzkarte. Würde mich sehr interessieren, was man derzeit empfehlen sollte. Sowohl preisleistungstechnisch, als auch leistungstechnisch.


----------



## fipS09 (13. Juli 2019)

Ich halte es mit meiner 560ti 448Cores nicht mehr aus als Übergangskarte, das Teil hört sich an wie ein Staubsauger  Fahre mir gleich noch eine gebrauchte Sapphire 380X für 40 Euro holen.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Lade gerade mal Vampire runter, teste gleich mal.
> Wegen enhanced Sync einfach mal Global einstellen.
> EDIT:
> Rennt voll in das 62-Fps-Framelock und GPU+CPU langweilen sich.
> ...



Danke fürs testen! Nein der Moni läuft auf seine 60Hz find das echt kurios ^^ kann mal das Kabel tauschen aber mehr fällt mir mal nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Was ist schneller, ne 56 Pulse mit 1100 Mhz Speicher und 1600 Mhz eff. Takt oder ne 5700 mit 2100 Mhz eff. Takt?
> 
> Sind ja nun 120 Euro Unterschied, zudem Top-Modell gegen Referenzkarte. Würde mich sehr interessieren, was man derzeit empfehlen sollte. Sowohl preisleistungstechnisch, als auch leistungstechnisch.



Übertaktet dürfte die 5700 schneller sein.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juli 2019)

Da muss gewaltig was nicht stimmen! Schalte ich Global Enhaced Sync ein, läuft es mit 60FPS habe dann aber Links oben einen 3x3cm großen Kasten im Game der Flackert mal Lila mal weiß. Wie als wäre da ein Overlay oder so, doch das wäre ja rechts. Schalte ich Enhanced Sync aus alles bestens nur 30Fps


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Da muss gewaltig was nicht stimmen! Schalte ich Global Enhaced Sync ein, läuft es mit 60FPS habe dann aber Links oben einen 3x3cm großen Kasten im Game der Flackert mal Lila mal weiß. Wie als wäre da ein Overlay oder so, doch das wäre ja rechts. Schalte ich Enhanced Sync aus alles bestens nur 30Fps



Hast du vielleicht irgendwo einen zweiten Monitor zur Verfügung um es mal damit auszuprobieren?


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (13. Juli 2019)

asus radeon 5700xt
hier undervolting 
2070mhz
1060mv
in game mhz 2000mhz
max power draw 196w

noch fragen gern


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht irgendwo einen zweiten Monitor zur Verfügung um es mal damit auszuprobieren?



Haha ich halte es nicht aus  es dürfte noch ein Bug in dem Overlay von AMD im neuen Treiber sein. Wenn ich es mit AB im OSD anzeigen lasse ist alles in Ordnung und auch 60FPS bei eingeschaltenen Vsync . Nur AMD Overlay zeigt 30FPS an^^ Das dürfte ja sowieso noch ein paar Bugs haben den auch manchesmal fehlen die FPS angaben, dann muss man wieder neu starten das Game dann wird es wieder angezeigt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Juli 2019)

kann man eig schon rausfinden was für Speicher man hat, ohne die Kiste auseinander zu nehmen?


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juli 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kann man eig schon rausfinden was für Speicher man hat, ohne die Kiste auseinander zu nehmen?



Hätte auch noch nichts gefunden mit dem ich dies auslesen kann. Am Montag weiß ich zumindest was unter meiner Asus darunter steckt


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> asus radeon 5700xt
> hier undervolting
> 2070mhz
> 1060mv
> ...



Was hast du denn damit gezockt? Habe die gleiche Karte wie du und mit den Settings kann ich zwar benchen aber bei Anno 1800 ist dann Schluss mit lustig und es bleibt stecken. Werde mal nachher 1,100 testen

Ram läuft schon mal mit 900 stable


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (13. Juli 2019)

Anno habe leider nicht aber aller spiele lauft bei mir stabil.  silicon lottery


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> Anno habe leider nicht aber aller spiele lauft bei mir stabil.  silicon lottery



Mach mal bitte Super Position Bench in 4K da wären deine Werte sehr interessant.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (13. Juli 2019)

hier  4k


----------



## Ipser (13. Juli 2019)

Ich habe leider Probleme mit der 5700 XT. Am Anfang lief alles normal leider kann ich im Moment nichts mehr machen, alles ruckelt und keine Anwendung startet. Ich habe schon mehrfach mit DDU den Treiber deinstalliert und den 19.7.1 und auch den 19.6.3 neu installiert aber immer mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Die Vega 64 läuft im gleichen System problemlos.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (13. Juli 2019)

setze Windows zuruck und dann Treiber neu install. wird funktionieren.)


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> hier  4k



Super Werte!! Allerdings 4600rpm Lüfter würden mir den letzten Nerv rauben ^^ was ich nicht ganz verstehe, verbrauche ich nur 185w @Stock beim Benchen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Juli 2019)

So mal ein kurzes Feedback von mir...

habe die 5700XT eben, nebst dem R7 3700X eingebaut,

Auf dem ollen X370 Board, erscheint dann in den PCIe EInstellungen "Gen4", da ich eine Riserkarte im Gehäuse habe, musste ich manuell auf PCIe Gen3 stellen. Sonst hat der PC ständig neu gebootet!

Also RiserCard mit Navi geht prinzipiell...!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lautstärke ist bisher deutlich leiser als die Vega64 im Referenz Design! im Desktop, ohne Last muss man schon die Ohren spitzen... (gut, ok, bin ü40.. da ist das mit dem hören eh schon nicht mehr so...)

Bisher (ca. 30 Minuten am laufen) bich Top zufrieden!!!

Jetzt gehen alle Blicke gen Watercool!!!


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2019)

Kann mal wer checken ob ATI Flash generell mit den Karten funzt?


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (13. Juli 2019)

Lüfter wegen nur test. bei mir immer Wasserbock drauf


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (13. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Übertaktet dürfte die 5700 schneller sein.



Hmm, das Wörtchen "dürfte" weist dann wohl daraufhin, dass die Pulse nach wie vor die Preis-/Leistungskrone auf dem Haupte trägt 

Wie geil ne 5700 mit nem kurzem PCB und fettem Kühler wär *träum*, würde sofort zugreifen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Hmm, das Wörtchen "dürfte" weist dann wohl daraufhin, dass die Pulse nach wie vor die Preis-/Leistungskrone auf dem Haupte trägt
> 
> Wie geil ne 5700 mit nem kurzem PCB und fettem Kühler wär *träum*, würde sofort zugreifen.



Nächste Woche kann ich es dir genau sagen, ich hab ja quasi eine direkt vergleichbare Karte dann zu der 5700.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-morpheus-2-inkl-backplate-5.html#post9618137

Selber Kühler, selbe Umgebungsbedingungen dann. Die V56 hat sowohl ein LowPower Profil mit 56er Bios wie auch einen Balancedbuild mit V64 Bios und HBM auf 1,1 Ghz.

Die 5700 darf mit evtl Flash und/oder PPT Tweak antreten. Bin mal gespannt wer gewinnt, die 56er ist schon sehr flott.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. Juli 2019)

Bei EZ modding kann man den Bykski GPU Block für die 5700/XT vorbestellen....


----------



## Ipser (13. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So mal ein kurzes Feedback von mir...
> 
> habe die 5700XT eben, nebst dem R7 3700X eingebaut,
> 
> ...


Danke, das hat auch mein Problem gelöst.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Juli 2019)

So, mein Bruder hat jetzt auch eine 5700XT in einem ITX Gehäuse mit 3700X und B350 Board 


Wenn ich mir damals, als Zen1 rauskam einen i5 7600k gekauft hätte weil er in Spielen schneller war,
dann würde ich mir heute richtig derbe in den Hintern beißen deswegen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Juli 2019)

Wie sieht es denn mit deiner Karte aus, hau mal was raus.


----------



## drstoecker (13. Juli 2019)

Mal ein Update zum aktuellen Treiber, läuft zwar mit ner 480 strix aber der macht darstellungsprobleme wie zb ein grünes Bild, Bildfehler etc. Auch funktioniert ASUS Aura damit nicht, Karte wird im Menü nicht angezeigt. Daher habe ich den 19.6.1 wieder installiert und damit läuft es problemlos!


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit deiner Karte aus, hau mal was raus.



Mich kribbelt es auch schon in den Fingern, es gibt einfach  *SO VIEL* was ich testen will.

Aber ohne neues System fange ich damit nicht an. Mit dem bestehenden bekomme ich bei jeder Karte schlechtere Scores trotz höherem Clockspeed als andere.
Und neu aufsetzten will ich es eigentlich auch nicht. Ich will einfach keine verfälschten Werte liefern.

Was aber schon geplant ist:
Benchmakrs @stock @uv @oc mit dem Ref. Kühler
Temperaturtuning, also einmal die Methode mit den 4 Unterlegscheiben von Gamers Nexus für höheren Anpressdruck.
Dann Temp tests mit Wärmeleitpaste und dem Ref. Kühler + Unterlegscheiben und evtl. undervolt. 
Je nachdem wie eben die Grundfläche der Vaporchamber ist auch Flüssigmetall, um gegen die Hotspots durch die hohe Energiedichte pro mm² durch 7nm zu arbeiten.
Dann hab ich hier einen Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo liegen, mit dem ich leichtes oc testen würde.
Dann will den Morpheus 2 montieren und OC mit Hellm´s PPTs testen.
Und zum Schluss will ich versuchen, dass ich meinen universellen Wasserblock auf der GPU montiert bekomme. Aber da hab ich eher wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Juli 2019)

Einzig was mich stört ist das neue Wattman Design! Das alte war viel angenehmer als diese Kurve zu bedienen. Aber ich denke es wird eh bald wieder einen neuen Treiber geben.

Ps: geht eigentlich der 19.6.1 auch mit den 5700xt Karten?


----------



## fipS09 (13. Juli 2019)

Passt zwar nicht wirklich zum Thema, da ich ja noch keine Navi Karte habe, aber ich muss das hier Mal sagen: mit meiner ersten AMD Karte bin ich wirklich erstaunt wie aufgeräumt und modern eine Treiberoberfläche sein kann.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (14. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kann ich es dir genau sagen, ich hab ja quasi eine direkt vergleichbare Karte dann zu der 5700.
> (...)
> Die 5700 darf mit evtl Flash und/oder PPT Tweak antreten. Bin mal gespannt wer gewinnt, die 56er ist schon sehr flott.



Sehr geil. Würde mich freuen. Hab ja immer noch Jibbel mir sone 56 Pulse anzuschaffen. Nicht, dass ich sie brauchen würde, aber einfach mal einbauen, ein bisschen tweaken ... *hach*

... die Nitro macht mir das alles viel zu einfach


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mal ein Update zum aktuellen Treiber, läuft zwar mit ner 480 strix aber der macht darstellungsprobleme wie zb ein grünes Bild, Bildfehler etc. Auch funktioniert ASUS Aura damit nicht, Karte wird im Menü nicht angezeigt. Daher habe ich den 19.6.1 wieder installiert und damit läuft es problemlos!



Der neue Treiber scheint allgemein recht zickig, teilweise aber auch schon der 19.6er. Das kennen wir aber auch vom 19er Adrenalin Treiber etc, bei so gravierenden Veränderungen sind immer irgendwo ein paar Bugs. Bei mir flackert VSR immer noch.

@EyRaptor: Ok hatte ich ganz vergessen, aber das Programm klingt gut


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

So nun habe ich die Karte mal mit UV und OC etwas betrieben. Die GPU habe ich belassen nur bin ich von den utopischen 1,2V auf 1,1V mal runter und den Speicher habe ich von 875MHZ auf 915MHZ angehoben. Das PT habe ich auf 5% erhöht. Im ersten Betrieb unter Super Position also Stock Karte hatte ich ja 7077 Punkte. Nun nach den Optimierungen habe ich 7317 Puntke und das ganze bei maximalen 200W. Ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen  Natürlich habe ich die Lüftersteuerung so belassen wie diese @Stock ist, also maximal 2100 RPM. 

Die GPU Temp ist total in Ordnung nur das Junction will mal 106c (war aber nur ein kurzer Ausflug danach AVG waren es so um 90-93c)^^ Aber ich denke am Montag wenn ich den Arctic montiere wird es hier ein  wenig mehr Spielraum geben. Das interessante war, dass trotz anheben des Speichers von zwar nur 40MHZ keine Temperatur dazu kam noch das mehr Saft aus der Dose gezogen wurde. Ohne Speicher OC hatte ich 7289 Punkte. Hoffe das der Wattman bzw. der Treiber etwas besser werden mit dem nächsten Update, damit man hier mehr rausholen kann. Ich bin zufrieden mit diesen Werten und freu mich schon auf den neuen Kühler morgen. Bin ich froh das ich morgen Frei habe 

Beim Compare der Werte finde ich mich auf Platz 1100 wieder wenn ich das vergleiche und befinde mich hier im Herzen der 2080/2070/1080TI  von Nvidia (700€ Karte) wieder. Also nicht schlecht für eine Karte für 419€ ^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. Juli 2019)

Sehr schön, vor allem wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass gerade im OC/UV Bereich mit den nächsten Treibern das ganze noch etwas runder werden wird!


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

Edit kleiner Fehler unterlaufen oben da habe ich die Werte irrtümlich mit den 1080p EXTREME Test verglichen gehabt. Daher habe ich diesen nun nachgeholt und komme auf 5296 Points in 1080p EXTREME. Reihe mich aber trotzdem noch immer unter den 1.000 ein und da sind Kaliber wie 1080TI und auf den nächsten Seiten dann kommen mal die 2070er Karten. Also ist es ein guter Hinweis auf eine sehr gute Navi und mit den Treibern in Zukunft wird da noch mehr machbar sein.


----------



## gangville (14. Juli 2019)

Warum ist die 5700 (xt) auf amd.de so viel günstiger als auf geizhals?


----------



## blautemple (14. Juli 2019)

Weil die Preise ohne MwSt angegeben werden 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gangville (14. Juli 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Weil die Preise ohne MwSt angegeben werden
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ja stimmt, erst in der Kasse habe ich es gemerkt.
richtig mies von amd.


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit deiner Karte aus, hau mal was raus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also so zumindest habe ich die Karte die letzten Tage betrieben.
Leistung ist für mich ausreichend und die Lüfterdrehzahl von 1000-1100rpm ist für mich auch in Ordnung.
Die Karte macht mir so echt spaß^^.


Alles über 1600rpm würde ich allerdings echt nicht daily benutzen


----------



## gangville (14. Juli 2019)

Gibt es qualitätsunterschiede zwischen Asus und sapphire. Im optischen sehen sie ja identisch aus. Sind ja Referenzkarten


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

Echt witzig wie die Wahrnehmungen der Lautstärke unterschiedlich sind  ich könnte damit leben und das soll was heißen, wenn die Temps vor allem junction nicht so hoch wäre. Aber mit dem Umbau bin ich dann komplett zufrieden und werde viel Spaß und Freude haben  werde euch natürlich morgen nach dem Umbau berichten


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

gangville schrieb:


> Gibt es qualitätsunterschiede zwischen Asus und sapphire. Im optischen sehen sie ja identisch aus.




Nee nur die Schachtel


----------



## gangville (14. Juli 2019)

Also die backplate hat eher wenig Kühlfunktion.
YouTube

was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum die zweite 5700XT im Video ein paar kleine Bauteile fehlten. Ab 3:00
ist es das Finale Produkt?


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juli 2019)

gangville schrieb:


> Also die backplate hat eher wenig Kühlfunktion.
> YouTube
> 
> was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum die zweite 5700XT im Video ein paar kleine Bauteile fehlten. Ab 3:00
> ist es das Finale Produkt?


Die zerlegte Karte ist ein test Muster aus der Fertigung die andere das sample zum testen. Bei den Techmuster sind oft noch Bauteile zum auslesen verbaut die so bei fertigen Produkten nicht zu finden sind, usb usw. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

Die Backplate hat gar keine Kühlfunktion und dient nur der Optik, hat auch Igor schon bestätigt. Aber ja besser als ohne Backplate! Mir gefällt die Karte sehr gut, endlich mal keine Discolichter mir Herzschlageffekt usw sondern einfach ein Stück Hardware


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

Was ich leider noch immer habe sind diese 30FPS bei eingeschaltenen Vsync und ich weiß nicht warum. Jetzt ne Runde Forza4 gezockt. Wenn Vsync an und auf 60FPS dann zeigt mir der interne FPS Zähler 30 an und Afterburner aber 60FPS allerdings fühlt sich das an wie 30FPS. Habe jetzt im Adrenalin auf Global Enhanced Sync gestellt und im Game Vsync off aber 60 FPS und es klappt, aber es ist halt nervig wenn man jetzt jedes Game anpassen muss und nicht mehr dem Vsync aus dem Game nutzen kann. 

Ich hoffe das liegt am Treiber und mit der neuen Version wird es besser, denn mehr fällt mir leider nicht ein, was ich noch einstellen könnte bzw. an was es noch liegen kann.

Das doofe ist halt, dass mein Wqhd kein Freesync hat nur mein 4K Moni aber der ist dann zu overpowered für die 5700xt und da sieht dann wqhd Auflösung bescheiden aus.


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2019)

Gibts schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich des Umbaus auf den Raijintek Morpheus.
Der Kühler selbst sollte nach meinem aktuellen Kenntnisstand ja passen, aber wie siehts mit dem VRM-Kühlkörper aus?


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juli 2019)

Ich habe gerade umgebaut (besser umgebastelt), grundsätzlich passt der Morpheus II.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das anbringen der VRamKühlerchen ist einfach nur fummelig, von dem VRM Kühler will ich garnicht reden. :/
Ich habe die Ref von AMD und da sind Samsung drauf.

Der Kühlertausch brachte nicht so viel wie bei der Vega, während die Vega mit default Settings nach dem tausch locker 100-150MHz höher taktet, bleibt die Navi "nur" kühler.
Default Settings / Stock Kühler (VRM1 Temp und VRAM Temp leider nur die min Werte :O )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Default Settings / Morpheus II



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade umgebaut (besser umgebastelt), grundsätzlich passt der Morpheus II.
> 
> Das anbringen der VRamKühlerchen ist einfach nur fummelig, von dem VRM Kühler will ich garnicht reden. :/
> Ich habe die Ref von AMD und da sind Samsung drauf.
> ...


Danke für die Bilder. 

Ich weiß, war beim Umbau meiner R9 290 damals auch alles etwas fummelig mit den Kühlkörpern.
Dafür heben die Kühlerkörper mit dem selbstklebenden Wärmeleitpad aber auch ordentlich, solange man vorher die VRAM-Oberfläche mit etwas Isopropanol reinigt. 

Beim VRM-Kühlkörper passen die vorhandenen Bohrungen im PCB leider nicht exakt um die Standardbefestigung zu nutzen.
Aber stellt trotzdem kein großes Problem dar, da ja die Bohrungen nur etwas seitlich versetzt sind.
Da sollte man mit einem 3D-Drucker oder alternativ auch mit Fräs- und Bohrmaschine auf alle Fälle etwas basteln können. 

Edit: Dass die Leistung nach dem Kühlerwechsel mit unveränderten Einstellungen bei Navi im Vergleich zu Vega nicht so stark ansteigt dürfte wohl dran liegen, dass Navi vom PT (Chippower) wesentlich rigoroser eingebremst wird als das bei Vega der Fall ist.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (14. Juli 2019)

ich habe mein umgebaut und werde mit Wärmeleitpaste testen . und bei mir Samsung RAM gebaut ( asus rtx 5700xt ). melde gleich wenn fertig ist . MFG


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (14. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade umgebaut (besser umgebastelt), grundsätzlich passt der Morpheus II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welche ram ist der bei dir gebaut ?????


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (14. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade umgebaut (besser umgebastelt), grundsätzlich passt der Morpheus II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast Morpheus II drauf jetzt oder nicht???


----------



## janni851 (14. Juli 2019)

Also drei Posts hintereinander müssen auch in einem Laberthread nicht sein.

1.) Er hat Samsung Ram, steht in dem Beitrag und 
2.) Ja, er hat umgebaut. Das macht die Karte jedoch nur kühler und verhilft nicht zu mehr Boost wie bei Vega, da die Karte eher vom Powerlimit gebremst wird.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2019)

janni851 schrieb:


> Also drei Posts hintereinander müssen auch in einem Laberthread nicht sein.



Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. 

@ x-vahelsing-x: Du kannst deine Beiträge auch nachträglich über die Bearbeitung-Funktion ergänzen, dass vermeidet die nicht gern gesehen Mehrfachposts eines einzigen Users.


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

janni851 schrieb:


> Also drei Posts hintereinander müssen auch in einem Laberthread nicht sein.
> 
> 1.) Er hat Samsung Ram, steht in dem Beitrag und
> 2.) Ja, er hat umgebaut. Das macht die Karte jedoch nur kühler und verhilft nicht zu mehr Boost wie bei Vega, da die Karte eher vom Powerlimit gebremst wird.
> ...



Punkt 2 kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Er sollte mal jetzt wo die Temps unten sind, den Takt erhöhen. Da muss mehr gehen. Aber die Temps sind schon mal perfekt! Wenn ich morgen nur ansatzweise dies erreiche mit dem Arctic bin ich zufrieden und warte dann auf saubere AMD Treiber, denn die jetztigen sind irgendwie Buggy. Super Position crasht auch in Stock wenn man bei Global "Enchaced Sync" angeschalten hat. Da muss AMD noch ein paar Überstunden einlegen. Das ist für mich wirklich ein Kritikpunkt, dass sie es nicht geschafft haben einen sauberen Treiber auszuliefern.



bath92 schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.
> 
> @ x-vahelsing-x: Du kannst deine Beiträge auch nachträglich über die Bearbeitung-Funktion ergänzen, dass vermeidet die nicht gern gesehen Mehrfachposts eines einzigen Users.




Mir persönlich sind 3 Posts lieber von einem User als elends lange Texte wo man schon gar nicht mehr weiß was eigentlich oben gestanden ist oder ob es noch dazu gehört. Tja so sind die Ansichten unterschiedlich


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich sind 3 Posts lieber von einem User als elends lange Texte wo man schon gar nicht mehr weiß was eigentlich oben gestanden ist oder ob es noch dazu gehört. Tja so sind die Ansichten unterschiedlich



Mir eigentlich auch, steht aber halt so in Forumregeln. 


> *2.6 Sonstiges*
> - Doppel-Posts, dass heißt zwei aufeinanderfolgende Beiträge des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen Abstand, sind zu vermeiden. Für Ergänzungen gibt es die „Bearbeiten“-Funktion.


----------



## Gerrod (14. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht sind die Bilder ja für den ein oder anderen Interessant   :


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

Sieht klasse aus bis auf das RGB geblinke  aber unter Wasser setzen würde ich erst wenn es keine Alternative gebe. Morpheus und Arctic haben da schon tolle Produkte und die Flexibilität ist mir hier mehr gegeben bei Luftkühlung mal abgesehen von den Kosten.


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus bis auf das RGB geblinke  aber unter Wasser setzen würde ich erst wenn es keine Alternative gebe. Morpheus und Arctic haben da schon tolle Produkte und die Flexibilität ist mir hier mehr gegeben bei Luftkühlung mal abgesehen von den Kosten.


Ach die Farbe auf rot oder blau und schon würde es in meinen Plan passen nur das da der Preis wieder entsprechend hoch ist und es noch am Rest fehlt. (CPU, radiator, AGB usw. Als Schlauch aka Wasser Führung kommt nix unter Borosilikatglas)

Genug ot von mir ich erwarte ein Triple fan design von Sapphire oder asrock. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## na:L (14. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade umgebaut (besser umgebastelt), grundsätzlich passt der Morpheus II.
> 
> 
> Das anbringen der VRamKühlerchen ist einfach nur fummelig, von dem VRM Kühler will ich garnicht reden. :/
> ...



Was mir nicht so ganz gefällt ist der Kühler auf den DC/DCs. Die sind zwar gekühlt, aber die Spulen dahinter nicht. Wäre interessant wie warm die werden.

Hach, meine 5700XT kommt erst in 2 Tagen... =(


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

Spulen brauch man nicht kühlen. Leichter Lufrzug reicht dicke.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (14. Juli 2019)

soooo
umgebaut und mit Wärmeleitpaste getestet alles mit stock
und noch mit undervolt


----------



## bath92 (14. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Was mir nicht so ganz gefällt ist der Kühler auf den DC/DCs. Die sind zwar gekühlt, aber die Spulen dahinter nicht. Wäre interessant wie warm die werden.
> 
> Hach, meine 5700XT kommt erst in 2 Tagen... =(





Gurdi schrieb:


> Spulen brauch man nicht kühlen. Leichter Lufrzug reicht dicke.



Wie Gurdi schon geschrieben hat brauchen die Spulen nicht aktiv gekühlt werden.
Auf dem Bild sieht man auch sehr gut, dass dies beim originalen Kühler auch nicht gegeben ist.

Zwei Dinge sind mir bei der Betrachtung er Bilder von Igor noch aufgefallen.

1. Die Backplate wird nicht aktiv zur Kühlung genutzt.
Hier könnte beim Umbau auf dem Morpheus noch Wärmeleitpads im Bereich der VRMs (zwischen den beiden Aussparungen in der BP) anbringen, um so etwas Wäre aus dem PCB zu ziehen.

2. Außerdem kommt bei Navi wieder ein Cooling-Frame  zum Einsatz. 
Evtl. lässt sich dieser ja auch mit dem Morpheus weiternutzen, dann könnte man sich die Kühlkörper sparen bzw. diese bei ausreichend Platz auf dem Frame anbringen.


----------



## na:L (14. Juli 2019)

Naja so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.. die Spulen auf der 5700XT haben 150mOhm Innenwiderstand. Ich hab echt gekonnt ignoriert, dass ein Kühler direkt draufbläst, sofern ein Axiallüfter verbaut ist... alles gut ich nehme mein Anliegen zurück


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> soooo
> umgebaut und mit Wärmeleitpaste getestet alles mit stock
> und noch mit undervolt



Was hast du denn als Umbau verwendet? Wasser, Morpheus? Das fehlt leider noch bei deiner Angabe.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn als Umbau verwendet? Wasser, Morpheus? Das fehlt leider noch bei deiner Angabe.



Das sieht für mich nach dem ganz normalen Blower aus, nur mit WLPaste und höherem Anpressdruck.

*@OpenSuse:*
Was genau hast du hier für eine Lüfterdrehzahl verwendet bzw. welche Lüfter?


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Punkt 2 kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Er sollte mal jetzt wo die Temps unten sind, den Takt erhöhen. Da muss mehr gehen. Aber die Temps sind schon mal perfekt! Wenn ich morgen nur ansatzweise dies erreiche mit dem Arctic bin ich zufrieden und warte dann auf saubere AMD Treiber, denn die jetztigen sind irgendwie Buggy. Super Position crasht auch in Stock wenn man bei Global "Enchaced Sync" angeschalten hat. Da muss AMD noch ein paar Überstunden einlegen. Das ist für mich wirklich ein Kritikpunkt, dass sie es nicht geschafft haben einen sauberen Treiber auszuliefern.


Ja, mit der Brechstange sehe ich auch 2100MHz, aber so richtig "fein" ist das dann noch nicht. Die Karte braucht H2O 
Mit dem Treiber habe ich eigentlich weniger Probleme, klar wenn man im Wattman oft/viel ändert sollte man hier und da mal neustarten so war das aber bei der Vega auch.



bath92 schrieb:


> Wie Gurdi schon geschrieben hat brauchen die Spulen nicht aktiv gekühlt werden.
> 
> 1. Die Backplate wird nicht aktiv zur Kühlung genutzt.
> Hier könnte beim Umbau auf dem Morpheus noch Wärmeleitpads im Bereich der VRMs (zwischen den beiden Aussparungen in der BP) anbringen, um so etwas Wäre aus dem PCB zu ziehen.
> ...


Den Spulen geht es gut, die sind sehr anspruchslos. 

Um die Backplate weiter nutzen zu können müsste man etwas zur Befestigung basteln oder eben den Cooling-Frame passend flexen, müsste prinzipiell wie bei der Vega gehen.

Die VRamKühlerchen von dem Morpheus sind imho kontraproduktiv, ich glaube ganz ohne wäre kühler.
Wenn man den Morpheus länger nutzen will, würde ich zu "KupferkühlerPlättchen" raten, passend geschnitten so dass man möglichst 1 kühler für 2VRams braucht. (ich such mal sowas auf amazon  )



Gurdi schrieb:


> *@OpenSuse:*
> Was genau hast du hier für eine Lüfterdrehzahl verwendet bzw. welche Lüfter?


Wirklich gute frage 
ARCTIC P12 PWM PST, die hängen an einer Lüftersteuerung von an und dazumal auf niedrigster Stufe, nicht lachen aber das Gehäuse usw ist sicher älter als macher ForumUser hier. 
Also die Temps im schnitt können noch etwas besser sein, aber der HotSpot ist da schwieriger.

Nein, die sind nicht an den 12V, sondern an Fan1 u. 2 dürfte _bei der Einstellung_ ~6V sein. Die stehen so, damit man nix hört. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (14. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn als Umbau verwendet? Wasser, Morpheus? Das fehlt leider noch bei deiner Angabe.



habe org kühler abmontiert und Wärmeleitpaste drauf gemacht. jetzt warten bis waterblock kommt


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ja, mit der Brechstange sehe ich auch 2100MHz, aber so richtig "fein" ist das dann noch nicht. Die Karte braucht H2O
> Mit dem Treiber habe ich eigentlich weniger Probleme, klar wenn man im Wattman oft/viel ändert sollte man hier und da mal neustarten so war das aber bei der Vega auch.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Temps auf dem Vram sehen wirklich nicht sonderlich gut aus, deswegen auch meine Frage zu den verwendeten Lüftern.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juli 2019)

@Gurdi habe editiert


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> @Gurdi habe editiert



Den Vram würd ich aber so im Auge berhalten, der wird zu warm für einen kurzen TimeSpy run. Das würde ich nicht auf Dauer so lassen, der geht sicher bei ner Session auf 95+


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (14. Juli 2019)

Krasssssssssss karte lauft mit uv  1920mhz  980mv zeit 1 stunde max 160 wat looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Den Vram würd ich aber so im Auge berhalten, der wird zu warm für einen kurzen TimeSpy run. Das würde ich nicht auf Dauer so lassen, der geht sicher bei ner Session auf 95+



Häää was ist gegen 64c Ram auszusetzen? Oder was genau meinst du? Den Hotspot?



x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> Krasssssssssss karte lauft mit uv  1920mhz  980mv zeit 1 stunde max 160 wat looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Zock mal was! Wie gesagt beim SuperPosition konnte ich auch vieles durchmachen! Beim Gamen sieht es dann anders aus, leider.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (14. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Häää was ist gegen 64c Ram auszusetzen? Oder was genau meinst du? Den Hotspot?
> 
> 
> 
> Zock mal was! Wie gesagt beim SuperPosition konnte ich auch vieles durchmachen! Beim Gamen sieht es dann anders aus, leider.



habe batfield v und pubg und witcher 3 getestet leuft
vielleicht kann jemand selber setting testing und bescheid sagen bitte  ?  .mfg


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> vielleicht kann jemand selber setting testing und bescheid sagen bitte  ?  .mfg


Bitte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

Ich sehe da bei OpenSuse 85 auf dem Vram und TimeSpy ist Kindergeburtstag.

Was man bisher so liest laufen die Karten bei rund 1,9 eingestellt so zwischen 920-1000mv sauber durch.Der Chip ist aber deutlich Temepratursensibler als Veganwenn ich das richtig sehe.

@Vahelsing: Bei den Temps solltest du doch eigentlich max 1800Umdrehungen fahren können. Ceck mal ob das dann so auch noch stabil ist.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Den Vram würd ich aber so im Auge berhalten, der wird zu warm für einen kurzen TimeSpy run. Das würde ich nicht auf Dauer so lassen, der geht sicher bei ner Session auf 95+


Die VRam waren bei mir auch mit StockKühler schon auf 80c, klar gefallen tut mir das nicht. :/


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (14. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bitte:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lauft doch gut


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Die VRam waren bei mir auch mit StockKühler schon auf 80c, klar gefallen tut mir das nicht. :/



80/85 sind kein Thema, aber deutlich über 90 würd ich nicht riskieren bei GDDR 6 der ist da schon negativ aufgefallen.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (14. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> lauft doch gut



finde bei der navi hotspot sehr gut 10 grad unterschied bei der radeon vii wahr  sehr höhe trotz unter Wasser


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade umgebaut (besser umgebastelt), grundsätzlich passt der Morpheus II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir läuft's immer kalt den Rücken runter, wenn ich sehe, wie Leute ihre Karten mit Klebekühlern verschandeln. Dann lieber direkt ne custom, nen accelero oder ne wakü.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (14. Juli 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Mir läuft's immer kalt den Rücken runter, wenn ich sehe, wie Leute ihre Karten mit Klebekühlern verschandeln. Dann lieber direkt ne custom, nen accelero oder ne wakü.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



Warum genau? Was spricht denn da dagegen?


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (14. Juli 2019)

Radeon Image Sharpening vs. Nvidia DLSS vs. Nvidia Sharpening | Wie gut ist RIS in der Praxis?


YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (14. Juli 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Mir läuft's immer kalt den Rücken runter, wenn ich sehe, wie Leute ihre Karten mit Klebekühlern verschandeln. Dann lieber direkt ne custom, nen accelero oder ne wakü.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



Ich würde tatsächlich wieder den Frame passend schneiden und damit alles kühlen bei der Karte, fällt aber diesmal flach bei mir da die Karte keinen Morpheus verpasst bekommt. Der Blower reicht eh dicke für das bisjen TBP.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juli 2019)

Glaube bei Navi werden wir noch öfter über die VRams fluchen. Wir sind Vega verwöhnt. Ach ich vermisse den HBM und HBCC schon jetzt. 
Hoffe es kommt mal noch eine fette Navi mit HBM und HBCC. Würde ich sogar jetzt schon vorbestellen. 
Der Chamber ist nun auch stärker mit dem Frame verbunden imho auch wegen der VRams. Trotzdem geht der VRam mit StockKühler auch über 80c.

Will mir die Arbeit mit dem Frame nicht machen, kommt doch eh H2O.


----------



## Shooot3r (14. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Warum genau? Was spricht denn da dagegen?


Naja habe immer das Gefühl, das die Teile Abfällen [emoji16]. Mmn hat das nichts in nem PC zu suchen. Es müsste sich doch ne Universal Grundplatte dabei legen lassen, die die Raumbausteine abdeckt und einen Universal vrm kühler.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Glaube bei Navi werden wir noch öfter über die VRams fluchen. Wir sind Vega verwöhnt. Ach ich vermisse den HBM und HBCC schon jetzt.
> Hoffe es kommt mal noch eine fette Navi mit HBM und HBCC. Würde ich sogar jetzt schon vorbestellen.
> Der Chamber ist nun auch stärker mit dem Frame verbunden imho auch wegen der VRams. Trotzdem geht der VRam mit StockKühler auch über 80c.
> 
> Will mir die Arbeit mit dem Frame nicht machen, kommt doch eh H2O.



Ja das stimmt, so sehr er auch manchmal nervt wegen dem HotSpot, so praktisch ist es auch den Speicher direkt am Kühlblock zu haben.

@Shooter: Geht ja auch, indem man die Baseplate bereitet und weiter verwendet. OpenSuse hat das ja aber nur als Überbrückung.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Juli 2019)

Wasser ist zwar schön und gut, aber es muss auch ohne Probleme mit Luftkühlung gehen! Sieht man ja wunderbar an den Custom Karten wie Sapphire bei Nitro oder Pulse. Ich bin überzeugt auch mit Luftkühlung sehr gute Ergebnisse bei der Navi zu erreichen. Wakü sieht man ja schon alleine am Prozessor, da ist ein Noctua Kühler einer Wasserkühlung mal überhaupt nicht unterlegen. Es kommt auf die richtige Belüftung wie auch die Kühler selbst an.


----------



## BigYundol (15. Juli 2019)

Ich glaub's nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Ich glaub's nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist schon hart grenzwertig. Wenn du das an Amd weiterleitet kriegt da sicher jemand auf den Sack.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Juli 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kann man eig schon rausfinden was für Speicher man hat, ohne die Kiste auseinander zu nehmen?


Bei mir hats mit GPU-Z funktioniert... 
Hab aber noch ne alte Version drauf, ob das richtig ist, weiß ich nicht.
Hab leider Micron erwischt 

Heute hab ich aber nach der Arbeit mal Zeit, das Ding ordentlich zu testen


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

Aktuell ist Speicher OC eh fürn Arsch, da passt was im Treiber nicht so wie es aussieht.
Hat mal jemand Release GUI Version Beta3 (x64 / x86) . Eliovp/amdmemorytweak . GitHub auf den Karten probiert, kommt man an die Timings?


----------



## BigYundol (15. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist schon hart grenzwertig. Wenn du das an Amd weiterleitet kriegt da sicher jemand auf den Sack.



Mal schauen, ob und was passiert. Mailing ist so 'ne Sache bei so grossen Konzernen


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Juli 2019)

Warum gibt's so Probleme bezüglich bestellen in die Schweiz?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigYundol (15. Juli 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Warum gibt's so Probleme bezüglich bestellen in die Schweiz?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



Du kannst aus dem AMD-Store nicht direkt in die Schweiz ordern.
Das bedeutet, ich kann das an eine deutsche Paketadresse schicken, bezahle die deutsche MwSt., darf es dann abholen und am Zoll noch verzollen da Paketwert > CHF 300.-. Da ich nicht in Grenznähe wohne, ist das Rüberreisen auch nicht gerade günstig, um das Paket abzuholen.
Oder ich schmuggle es rüber.
Oder ich kann alternativ einen Paketshop auswählen, der das Paket in die Schweiz weiterschickt und entsprechend einen Zuschlag will.

Da die Schweiz nicht mindestens beim EWR oder gar der EU dabei ist,  führt das halt in verschiedenen Situationen zu gewissen Mehraufwänden für Schweizer Bürger.

In meinem Falle käme mich die 5700 XT AE auf diesem Weg ungefähr auf CHF 550 bis 600.- zu stehen.
Die MwSt. zurückfordern, ginge nur, wenn der Händler dazu einverstanden wäre. Dazu müsste ich mit den entsprechenden Belegen am Zoll antraben. Das ist also auch ein Mehraufwand und zudem nicht garantiert.


----------



## Bullelet (15. Juli 2019)

Hi erstmal ich hier neu im Forum bin der Bullelet.
Ich bin sehr interressiert an den Navikarten , ich weiß nicht ob ich warten soll oder möchte.
Wann sollen die Customs denn eintrudeln?


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Juli 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Hi erstmal ich hier neu im Forum bin der Bullelet.
> Ich bin sehr interressiert an den Navikarten , ich weiß nicht ob ich warten soll oder möchte.
> Wann sollen die Customs denn eintrudeln?



Customs sollen Mitte August erscheinen die ersten, Asus sogar erst September. Aber wie die Verfügbarkeit Mitte August oder die Preise aussehen, kann dir niemand sagen


----------



## Bullelet (15. Juli 2019)

Ok, danke


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

Willkommen im Forum, hier findest du alle Infos die du brauchst. Welche hast du denn angepeilt, mit oder ohne XT.


----------



## Bullelet (15. Juli 2019)

Mit XT


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Juli 2019)

Ich hab mir gerade hier nochmal ein paar Bilder angeschaut von GPU-Z, wieso gibt es hier teils krasse Unterschiede zwischen Memory Temperaturen? Teilweise über 90° andere auf 60°


----------



## hks1981 (15. Juli 2019)

So der Umbau auf den AE IV ist durchgeführt. Hier mal ein Screen von Superposition 

Zuerst die Temps nach dem Umbau und dann vor dem Umbau!

Das hat sich extrem ausgezahlt ich bin sowas von glücklich und kein Lüfterrauschen mehr zu hören


----------



## Bullelet (15. Juli 2019)

Die Temps sehen sehr gut aus.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Juli 2019)

Danke dir! Der Umbau war eine Katastrophe  Nicht weil er schwer war sondern weil sich ein Schrauben sich ausgleiert hat und ich diesen dann mit dem Dremel runter weil nix mehr geholfen hat an den Tipps und Tricks (Superkleber, Gummiband)

Der ist beim öffnen schon gebrochen (das Kreuz) also 2 Stunden das teil Chirurgisch entfernt. Dann endlich unten und was hat gefehlt? Die Schutzfolie beim AE IV die man zuschneiden soll damit man keinen Kurzen verursacht  

War so frustig das ich es ohne gemacht habe und es hat reibungslos geklappt! Dachte ja schon nach dem Dremel, was im übrigen meine Freundin gemacht hat (großen Dank an mein Schatz  ), denn ich hätte sicher die Karte in der Mitte durchgesägt, dass sie nicht mehr läuft aber das gute Stück läuft und ist im guten Zustand  

Auch wenn ich die Klebepads halt dort geklebt habe wo ich vermute wo es warm werden kann sind die Temps völlig in Ordnung 

@Gurdi ich habe den anderen Thread von dem User gesehen der auch den gleichen verbaut hat. Da hast du eingeringelt, was gekühlt werden muss. ich habe hier im Bild 2 gelbe Punkte gemacht die ich nicht beklebt habe, ist das schlimm? Was genau sind diese 2 Dinger? Im übrigen ich habe Samsung Speicher ^^ DIe Wärmeleitpaste vom Stockkühler ist eine Frechheit und gar nicht am Chip drauf, sondern nur so ein schwarzer dreckiger Film der schwer zu entfernen war.

Edit 2: hier noch ein Bild nach dem Einbau! Habe jetzt einen Lüfter oben aufgelegt wie es auch PCGH macht, guggen was das bringt^^


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade hier nochmal ein paar Bilder angeschaut von GPU-Z, wieso gibt es hier teils krasse Unterschiede zwischen Memory Temperaturen? Teilweise über 90° andere auf 60°



Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt....

Die kleine 5700er ist übrigens recht flott unterwegs. Die 5700XT kriegt man locker mit Overclocking.


----------



## Bullelet (15. Juli 2019)

Die Temps sehen sehr gut aus.Könnte man ja zur Not mit Gapfiller ausfüllen.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Juli 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Die Temps sehen sehr gut aus.Könnte man ja zur Not mit Gapfiller ausfüllen.



Ja das ist eine Idee!! Ja die Temps sind wirklich tolle aber das ganze auch gepaart mit nicht hörbaren Lüftern! Die 50€ haben sich wirklich ausgezahlt und die Montage wenn man halt nicht so viel Pech hat ^^ auch einfach. Auch wenn ich es Frech finde, dass man die Anleitung Online runterladen muss und nicht dabei ist und die Folie gefehlt hat.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Juli 2019)

Hänge immer noch an der Entscheidung ob ich die 5700XT kaufen soll oder nicht 
Will ungerne irgendwas nachrüsten, ungerne warten und auch nichts übertakten alles @stock.
Manche Temps sehen selbst @Stock hier gut aus, andere widerrum nicht. 
Und es gibt gerade die MSI 2070 Gaming für 410€... Klar wird die XT stärker sein, aber die MSi sicher auch kühler und leiser oder? Wozu würdet ihr greifen?


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hänge immer noch an der Entscheidung ob ich die 5700XT kaufen soll oder nicht
> Will ungerne irgendwas nachrüsten, ungerne warten und auch nichts übertakten alles @stock.
> Manche Temps sehen selbst @Stock hier gut aus, andere widerrum nicht.
> Und es gibt gerade die MSI 2070 Gaming für 410€... Klar wird die XT stärker sein, aber die MSi sicher auch kühler und leiser oder? Wozu würdet ihr greifen?



Kommt frauf an welche MSI genau, schick mal nen Link.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Juli 2019)

MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming 8G ab €'*'508,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Diese hier. für 410€ bei Mindfactory. Sollte ich da eher zugreifen als bei der XT? Rein von der Leistung her schätz ich das die XT trotzdem stärker ist.


----------



## Minera (15. Juli 2019)

Auch hier nochmal im Laberthread. Hab heute mal den Accelero Xtreme IV auf meine
RX 5700 XT montiert und konnte damit knapp 25-30 Grad Temperatur Unterschied erreichen.
Das ganze ist auch flüsterleise. Ich hab die Karte ja schon vorher geliebt aber jetzt fange ich das sabbern an nach dem Umbau


----------



## hks1981 (15. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hänge immer noch an der Entscheidung ob ich die 5700XT kaufen soll oder nicht
> Will ungerne irgendwas nachrüsten, ungerne warten und auch nichts übertakten alles @stock.
> Manche Temps sehen selbst @Stock hier gut aus, andere widerrum nicht.
> Und es gibt gerade die MSI 2070 Gaming für 410€... Klar wird die XT stärker sein, aber die MSi sicher auch kühler und leiser oder? Wozu würdet ihr greifen?



Das kommt darauf an, was du möchtest. Diese Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen. WIe gesagt, ich bin wirklich empfindlich was Lautstärke betrifft aber ich war überrascht das die 2100RPM Stockkühler wirklich nicht schlimm waren. Ja man hört Sie aber ein Fön wie manche gerne schreiben war er keiner. Auch die Temps waren alle in Ordnung und wenn was ist mit der Karte, dann kannst du Sie ja "Garantie" einschicken. Mir gefällt bei AMD der Treiber und weil es was neues ist  MSI hat echt starke Kühler und meine damalige 1080 von MSI war auch Bombe und nicht wahrnehmbar. Aber da hat ja jeder andere Prioritäten.


----------



## Bullelet (15. Juli 2019)

Ich bin gespannt auf die Asrock Taichi, die Sapphire sollen ja nicht sehr Kundenfreundlich sein auch wenn das Kühlkonzept meist wirklich erste Klasse ist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Juli 2019)

Also bei mir ist erstmal nichts mit Hard OC,
Die Radeon Einstellungen hängen sich immer komplett auf, wenn ich die Lüfterkurve regeln will. Trotz DDU Clean und sauberer Neuinstallation 

GPU-Z hab ich auch neu installiert, nun zeigts mir nicht mehr an, dass ich Micron Speicher hab...


Hier mal erster Versuch mit 900MHz VRAM und 0%PT


----------



## TheNewNow (15. Juli 2019)

Meine Karte wird (hoffentlich) morgen eintreffen. Dann kann ich auch mal meine Eindrücke schildern und mal ein bisschen was ausprobieren. 
Ich werde auch ein paar Benches (und vergleiche mit meiner aktuellen gtx 980ti)  bei älteren Spielen machen. Die ganzen großen "Tester", nutzen meist nur die neusten Games, aber die Älteren werden kaum getestet. Da sich die oft sehr unterschiedlich Verhalten, ist das ein bisschen Schade.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Juli 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Meine Karte wird (hoffentlich) morgen eintreffen. Dann kann ich auch mal meine Eindrücke schildern und mal ein bisschen was ausprobieren.
> Ich werde auch ein paar Benches (und vergleiche mit meiner aktuellen gtx 980ti)  bei älteren Spielen machen. Die ganzen großen "Tester", nutzen meist nur die neusten Games, aber die Älteren werden kaum getestet. Da sich die oft sehr unterschiedlich Verhalten, ist das ein bisschen Schade.



Wirst du die Karte umbauen oder nicht? Fände es nochmal interessant Werte zu haben mit dem Referenz Design ohne jegliche Taktänderungen, so wie sie halt ankam.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wirst du die Karte umbauen oder nicht? Fände es nochmal interessant Werte zu haben mit dem Referenz Design ohne jegliche Taktänderungen, so wie sie halt ankam.



Habe ich doch eh schon hier im Thread gepostet  findest du glaub ich auf Seite 16 oder 17


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Juli 2019)

Konnte die Finger nicht davon lassen 
Nach ein paar versuchen hab ich den Lüfter hoch bekommen 
Hier mal ein Ergebnis bei 1080mv. Mit der Spannung scheint der Chip nicht höher als 1959MHz zu wollen...


----------



## TheNewNow (15. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wirst du die Karte umbauen oder nicht? Fände es nochmal interessant Werte zu haben mit dem Referenz Design ohne jegliche Taktänderungen, so wie sie halt ankam.



Wahrscheinlich schon, aber erst was später. Will erstmal sicher gehen, dass alles wie gewünscht funktioniert, dann wird ein bisschen ungebaut und übertaktet. Daten bei Stock liefere ich natürlich auch.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Juli 2019)

Trotz Mem@925 anstatt 900, 42 Punkte weniger?? 

Ich denke ich lass es mal bei 1080mv,1960MHz und RAM@900MHz, scheint ganz gut zu laufen


----------



## hks1981 (15. Juli 2019)

Hier 2 Versuche mit OC. Ich denke der Speicher ist nun an der Grenze mit 90c aber die Werte sind IO denke ich mal Lüfter mal eine Spur aufgedreht aber noch immer angenehm leise.


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. Juli 2019)

@Gurdi
Wolltest du das sehen?


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming 8G ab €'*'508,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Diese hier. für 410€ bei Mindfactory. Sollte ich da eher zugreifen als bei der XT? Rein von der Leistung her schätz ich das die XT trotzdem stärker ist.



Das ist ein guter Deal, wenn dir das Ökosystem von NV zusagt schlag zu.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> Wolltest du das sehen?



Ja danke, sieht bei mir genau so aus. Es lässt sich nichts ändern im MemTool, er akzeptiert die Werte nicht.
ATIFlash erkennt die Karte nicht, flashen fällt erstmal flach außer man hätte einen Eprom.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (15. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Innenleben



Obwohl oder gerade weil selbstgemacht: Sieht echt schick aus da drin. Schön aufgeräumt.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Juli 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Obwohl oder gerade weil selbstgemacht: Sieht echt schick aus da drin. Schön aufgeräumt.



Dankeschön!


----------



## Elistaer (15. Juli 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf die Asrock Taichi, die Sapphire sollen ja nicht sehr Kundenfreundlich sein auch wenn das Kühlkonzept meist wirklich erste Klasse ist.


Sapphire hat den Vorteil das da selbst mit Kühler Tausch noch Garantie bzw Gewährleistung besteht.

Vom Support hört man immer negative und positive Meinungen wobei viele das auch sehr aufbauschen.

Ich kenne das persönlich am besten da machen viele aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (15. Juli 2019)

Die heutigen TagesTemperaturen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die Wiederholung von gestern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wurde nichts geändert(!)


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

Ihr müsst euch langsam ein wenig strecken mit der XT Jungs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Juli 2019)

Wie schnell im Vergleich zur Vega II unter 4K
Die Seven ist vor Allem unter 4K WEITAUS SCHNELLER


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

in 4k Hat die Karte keine Chance gegen meine Seven, an eine  Stock kommt die aber schon langsam ran.


----------



## BigYundol (15. Juli 2019)

So, ich hab' die Schnauze voll betreffend der AE-Edition.
Normale 5700 XT geordert, da ich ein recht passables Angebot für CHF 419.- erspähte, macht ja in der Praxis keinen Unterschied und kommt so oder so zuletzt unter Wasser. Noch zusätzliche 16GB RAM und den Ryzen 3700X dazugepackt, was zwar Overkill ist, aber 15% mehr Performance bei bis zu ca. 40% weniger Leistungsaufnahme sind auch nicht so schlecht 
Bin ja gespannt, ob die Lieferzeit von 3-4 Tagen eingehalten wird und ich kommendes Weekend bereits an der ersten Umbauphase basteln kann xD (Zuerst vorübergehend nur luftgekühlter Betrieb, um ein Sichtfenster aus Acrylglas im Wassertank des Gehäuses nachzubauen)


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Juli 2019)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Du kannst aus dem AMD-Store nicht direkt in die Schweiz ordern.
> Das bedeutet, ich kann das an eine deutsche Paketadresse schicken, bezahle die deutsche MwSt., darf es dann abholen und am Zoll noch verzollen da Paketwert > CHF 300.-. Da ich nicht in Grenznähe wohne, ist das Rüberreisen auch nicht gerade günstig, um das Paket abzuholen.
> Oder ich schmuggle es rüber.
> Oder ich kann alternativ einen Paketshop auswählen, der das Paket in die Schweiz weiterschickt und entsprechend einen Zuschlag will.
> ...


Oha, was ein Aufwand....

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juli 2019)

Ich muss sagen die non XT ist echt ein Geheimtip. Ich bin ohne Hardwaremods schon bei +17% auf der Karte, Durch das weniger an Shader lässt die sich auch recht entspannt kühlen mit nem moderateren Setting. 9k im Timespy und 12,8k im Extrem sind schon ne Ansage für Quick and Dirty. Da geht locker noch mehr wenn ich die mal ein bisjen zurechtbastel. Man merkt aber im höheren OC Bereich das eine Phase fehlt.

Mein Speicher geht übrigens bis auf 950(1900)


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Juli 2019)

Und vom Lüfter her...
So ähnlich wie RX Vega 64 Referenz oder doch angenehmer wie jener der Radeon VII
Mehr ein Rauschen als ein Brummen ?


----------



## Elistaer (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen die non XT ist echt ein Geheimtip. Ich bin ohne Hardwaremods schon bei +17% auf der Karte, Durch das weniger an Shader lässt die sich auch recht entspannt kühlen mit nem moderateren Setting. 9k im Timespy und 12,8k im Extrem sind schon ne Ansage für Quick and Dirty. Da geht locker noch mehr wenn ich die mal ein bisjen zurechtbastel. Man merkt aber im höheren OC Bereich das eine Phase fehlt.
> 
> Mein Speicher geht übrigens bis auf 950(1900)


Dann wird die 5700 wieder ein Geheimtipp wie es auch die Vega 56 war, sollten dann noch die Custom Karten gute performance abliefern erst recht. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen die non XT ist echt ein Geheimtip. Ich bin ohne Hardwaremods schon bei +17% auf der Karte, Durch das weniger an Shader lässt die sich auch recht entspannt kühlen mit nem moderateren Setting. 9k im Timespy und 12,8k im Extrem sind schon ne Ansage für Quick and Dirty. Da geht locker noch mehr wenn ich die mal ein bisjen zurechtbastel. Man merkt aber im höheren OC Bereich das eine Phase fehlt.
> 
> Mein Speicher geht übrigens bis auf 950(1900)



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir Recht aber um wirklich eine 2te Vega 56 zu werden muss die mon XT mit dem Preis deutlich runter.

Eine h2o Vega 56 kommt mit alltagstauglichen settings auch an die 5700XT dran. Zb bei the division 2 sind die fhd gleich schnell.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ihr müsst euch langsam ein wenig strecken mit der XT Jungs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie viel Watt hat die im FS Extreme gezogen?
Hat mal locker 1000 Punkte mehr als meine V56 mit 1727 Core und 1015 HBM, die war über den Powerplay-Mod aber auch bei knapp 400W


Gurdi schrieb:


> Mein Speicher geht übrigens bis auf 950(1900)



Meine kackt bei 950 voll ab


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen die non XT ist echt ein Geheimtip. Ich bin ohne Hardwaremods schon bei +17% auf der Karte, Durch das weniger an Shader lässt die sich auch recht entspannt kühlen mit nem moderateren Setting. 9k im Timespy und 12,8k im Extrem sind schon ne Ansage für Quick and Dirty. Da geht locker noch mehr wenn ich die mal ein bisjen zurechtbastel. Man merkt aber im höheren OC Bereich das eine Phase fehlt.
> 
> Mein Speicher geht übrigens bis auf 950(1900)



Da wären mal Temp und Spannungen wichtig zu sehen. Alles auf Stock bei der Lüfterdrehzahl?

950 am Speicher geht bei mir auch aber nur bei Timespy! Im Game gibt es nettes geflackere bei 940 ist das flackern dann aber weg.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> 950 am Speicher geht bei mir auch aber nur bei Timespy! Im Game gibt es nettes geflackere bei 940 ist das flackern dann aber weg.


Bei 950 Flackert mein Desktop schon


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

Was ich mich noch frage bei GPU Z wird ja die Memory Temp angezeigt. Die würde ich gerne noch etwas optimieren. Doch meinen die damit die 8 Chips der Karte oder ist das ein anderer Chip den ich eventuell vergessen habe abzudecken? Habe zwar unbedenkliche 82c-85c aber da geht sicher noch was


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Und vom Lüfter her...
> So ähnlich wie RX Vega 64 Referenz oder doch angenehmer wie jener der Radeon VII
> Mehr ein Rauschen als ein Brummen ?



Lüfter ist angehnemer als der von der Seven.



Elistaer schrieb:


> Dann wird die 5700 wieder ein Geheimtipp wie es auch die Vega 56 war, sollten dann noch die Custom Karten gute performance abliefern erst recht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Mit Overclocking ganz sicher, mal sehn ob AMD die Bordpartner eingrenzt. Noch ist das Thema flash auch nicht vom Tisch.



openSUSE schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gebe ich dir Recht aber um wirklich eine 2te Vega 56 zu werden muss die mon XT mit dem Preis deutlich runter.
> 
> Eine h2o Vega 56 kommt mit alltagstauglichen settings auch an die 5700XT dran. Zb bei the division 2 sind die fhd gleich schnell.



Da liegen jetzt keine Welten zwischen, meine V64 mit Boostbuild ist aber durchweg langsamer als die 5700 mit Blower.



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wie viel Watt hat die im FS Extreme gezogen?
> Hat mal locker 1000 Punkte mehr als meine V56 mit 1727 Core und 1015 HBM, die war über den Powerplay-Mod aber auch bei knapp 400W
> 
> 
> Meine kackt bei 950 voll ab



Ich mess das mal noch alles ordentlich durch, lag bei rund 220 glaube ich.
Das der Speicher sich bisher so schlecht übertakten lässt ist ziemlich seltsam und scheint an zu scharfen timings zu liegen die sich nicht ändern. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann soll laut dem Bios ab 1850 die Timings entschärft werden, das passiert aber offenbar nicht.



hks1981 schrieb:


> Da wären mal Temp und Spannungen wichtig zu sehen. Alles auf Stock bei der Lüfterdrehzahl?
> 
> 950 am Speicher geht bei mir auch aber nur bei Timespy! Im Game gibt es nettes geflackere bei 940 ist das flackern dann aber weg.



Lüfter zu testzwecken auf 3k, Spannung 1,75mv. Der Speicher läuft so definitiv. Bei 970 hab ich Artefakte, bei 960 verliert er Leistung und bei 950 surrt er durch.
Spannungen in der Nähe von 1,2V machen aber Probleme, hier fehlt wohl einfach die 7te Phase.


hks1981 schrieb:


> Was ich mich noch frage bei GPU Z wird ja die Memory Temp angezeigt. Die würde ich gerne noch etwas optimieren. Doch meinen die damit die 8 Chips der Karte oder ist das ein anderer Chip den ich eventuell vergessen habe abzudecken? Habe zwar unbedenkliche 82c-85c aber da geht sicher noch was



Wahrscheinlich der heißeste.


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

Danke Gurdi was meinst du mit wahrscheinlich der heißeste? Einer dieser 8 Chips oder ist es was anderes auf der Platine? Wo kannst du dem Speicher die Spannung einstellen? Ich kann da nur den Takt ändern :/


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

So ich hab mal Superposition 4K Optimized durchlaufen lassen und nebenbei GPU-Z laufen lassen.

Das sind meine Temps. (Hab alles auf default gelassen also ohne übertaktung)

leider spinnt die RPM anzeige noch  warum auch immer. Die Lüfter lassen sich aber einwandfrei über MSI Afterburner steuern


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

YouTube
Von GN wie man den Blower-Kühler Optimieren kann


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> So ich hab mal Superposition 4K Optimized durchlaufen lassen und nebenbei GPU-Z laufen lassen.
> 
> Das sind meine Temps. (Hab alles auf default gelassen also ohne übertaktung)
> 
> leider spinnt die RPM anzeige noch  warum auch immer. Düe Lüfter lassen sich aber einwandfrei über MSI Afterburner steuern



Und was für eine Punktezahl hast du bekommen bei SP? Sehr gute Temps!! Du kannst die Lüftersteuerung auch über den Wattman steuern! Ich habe da eigentlich noch gar nichts gemacht sondern einfach die von der Karte selbst eingestellten Steuerungen gelassen.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2019)

Huhu liebe Navi Gemeinde  

Gibt es schon erste Erfahrungdwerte zum Untervolten der 5700 bzw. 5700XT?  

Ich hoffe doch das Gurdi zugeschlagen hat ^^


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Und was für eine Punktezahl hast du bekommen bei SP?



Irgendwas mit 7100 Punkte ungefähr. Hab jetzt nur den Screenshot von den Temps gemacht....


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Navi Gemeinde
> 
> Gibt es schon erste Erfahrungdwerte zum Untervolten der 5700 bzw. 5700XT?
> 
> Ich hoffe doch das Gurdi zugeschlagen hat ^^



Da geht ein wenig derzeit. Also ich konnte bisher die Karte mit 1950MHZ bei 1.064v (Stock 1,2v) betreiben. Taste mich aber noch weiter runter. Wichtig ist aber anscheinend dass man das Power Limit auf +25 dreht sonst macht er den Bench nicht mehr mit bei der Spannung. komme somit auf auf 180w statt den 215-220w.

Soweit ich jetzt erlesen konnte hat Gurdi die RX 5700 non XT


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Danke Gurdi was meinst du mit wahrscheinlich der heißeste? Einer dieser 8 Chips oder ist es was anderes auf der Platine? Wo kannst du dem Speicher die Spannung einstellen? Ich kann da nur den Takt ändern :/



Dem Speicher kann man die Spannung nicht verändern, hab ich das irgendwo geschrieben?

Ja hab die non XT, an UV bin ich gerade dran.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Navi Gemeinde
> 
> Gibt es schon erste Erfahrungdwerte zum Untervolten der 5700 bzw. 5700XT?
> 
> Ich hoffe doch das Gurdi zugeschlagen hat ^^


Naja... hoffe, da tut sich noch was


WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Konnte die Finger nicht davon lassen
> Nach ein paar versuchen hab ich den Lüfter hoch bekommen
> Hier mal ein Ergebnis bei 1080mv. Mit der Spannung scheint der Chip nicht höher als 1959MHz zu wollen...


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

So ich hab mal ein bisschen rumgespielt mit der Grafikkarte und einmal 4k Optimized und 1080p extreme durchlaufen lassen.
Speicher lief mit 900MHz


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> So ich hab mal ein bisschen rumgespielt mit der Grafikkarte und einmal 4k Optimized und 1080p extreme durchlaufen lassen.
> Speicher lief mit 900MHz



Da ist meine kleine dann raus aus der Nummer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> So ich hab mal ein bisschen rumgespielt mit der Grafikkarte und einmal 4k Optimized und 1080p extreme durchlaufen lassen.
> Speicher lief mit 900MHz


Hmm... Mit 1,2V auf 2038MHz
Wakü muss da ja schon fast, wenn man höher will


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hmm... Mit 1,2V auf 2038MHz
> Wakü muss da ja schon fast, wenn man höher will



1,2v ist bei mir die Standart Spannung und der Luftkühler (Accelero Xtreme IV) kriegt das auch easy bewältigt wenn man die temps bei GPU-z anschaut 

Da bin ich gerade mal bei knapp 60 Grad.


----------



## openSUSE (16. Juli 2019)

Wenn man nicht gerade oc Meister werden will, dann reicht ein Morpheus von den GPU Werten schon aus, nur ist dann der VRam das Problem. Beim Morpheus kommt zumindest an 3 VRams so gut wie kein Luftzug an, da sind die Heatpipes im Weg. Werde da mal was basteln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kupferplatte natürlich 
Und natürlich so geschnitten damit der Morpheus noch passt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> 1,2v ist bei mir die Standart Spannung und der Luftkühler (Accelero Xtreme IV) kriegt das auch easy bewältigt wenn man die temps bei GPU-z anschaut
> 
> Da bin ich gerade mal bei knapp 60 Grad.


Natürlich, aber niedrigere Temperaturen=höherer max Takt möglich, und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist der Verbrauch bei niedrigeren Temps auch niedriger.


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber niedrigere Temperaturen=höherer max Takt möglich, und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist der Verbrauch bei niedrigeren Temps auch niedriger.



Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht das übertakten. Ich hab einen Peak von 250W für wieviel Mehrleistung? Ist nur für den Benchmark gewesen.

Hauptgrund für den Umbau waren für mich niedrige Temperaturen und Lautstärke. Alles andere ist pure Spielerei. Ob ich nun 10 FPS mehr habe oder nicht ist mir relativ egal


----------



## na:L (16. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade oc Meister werden will, dann reicht ein Morpheus von den GPU Werten schon aus, nur ist dann der VRam das Problem. Beim Morpheus kommt zumindest an 3 VRams so gut wie kein Luftzug an, da sind die Heatpipes im Weg. Werde da mal was basteln.
> 
> Kupferplatte natürlich
> Und natürlich so geschnitten damit der Morpheus noch passt.



Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen unhörbaren 40mm Lüfter von unten reinblasend? Also quasi auf dem Mainboard liegend.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach sowieso nicht das übertakten. Ich hab einen Peak von 250W für wieviel Mehrleistung? Ist nur für den *Benchmark* gewesen.


Wofür sollte man denn sonst 400W durch ne Karte blasen? 

für das bisschen Apex und LoL was ich zur Zeit zocke, würde sogar ne RX580 reichen


----------



## Downsampler (16. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wofür sollte man denn sonst 400W durch ne Karte blasen?
> 
> für das bisschen Apex und LoL was ich zur Zeit zocke, würde sogar ne RX580 reichen



Du bist echt bekloppt.


----------



## Elistaer (16. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wofür sollte man denn sonst 400W durch ne Karte blasen?
> 
> für das bisschen Apex und LoL was ich zur Zeit zocke, würde sogar ne RX580 reichen [emoji38]


Also apex könnten wir auch mal zusammen spielen auch wenn ich da nicht der Pro bin

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Du bist echt bekloppt.


Für irgendwas muss die Wakü ja gut sein, oder nicht? 




Elistaer schrieb:


> Also apex könnten wir auch mal zusammen spielen auch wenn ich da nicht der Pro bin


Ich bin auch nicht besonders gut 
Die ersten 3 Wochen zwar knapp 150Std runtergerissen (durch 1,5 Wochen Krankschreibung und eine Woche Berufssschule möglich) aber dann irgendwie schleifen lassen...


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (16. Juli 2019)

oc test mit power play table  asus 5700 xt 2200mhz . 
ich glaube unter wasser 2100mhz swet spot


----------



## BigYundol (16. Juli 2019)

Noch zum Abschluss betreffend AMDs-Online-Store. Offenbar schreib ich kauderwelsches Englisch und bin sehr stark mit dem Kundendienst vom AMD-Partner zu verwechseln 
Na denn, mir ist's jetzt ja wurscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

So Pad ab, WLPaste drauf, Karte schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. Den XT Build(etwa selbe Leistung wie XT) kann ich nun gechillt mit 1850 Umdrehungen kühlen, hab auch noch etwas Platz für Feintuning.

Stresstest mit Resident Evil 4k, danach aufheizen im Burn In Flur. Speicher dabei Randvoll belegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was würde euch mehr interssieren, Benchmarks @High OC oder lieber den Balanced Build auf XT Niveau?


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

Sagt mal, habt ihr alle Home-Office oder wie könnt ihr den ganzen Tag benchen??


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> oc test mit power play table  asus 5700 xt 2200mhz .
> ich glaube unter wasser 2100mhz swet spot



Mit 1.2v ? Da schmiert meine karte ab.. mehr als 7.730- 7750 ist bei mir nicht drin außer ich Knall noch mehr Spannung drauf


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So Pad ab, WLPaste drauf, Karte schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. Den XT Build(etwa selbe Leistung wie XT) kann ich nun gechillt mit 1850 Umdrehungen kühlen, hab auch noch etwas Platz für Feintuning.
> 
> Stresstest mit Resident Evil 4k, danach aufheizen im Burn In Flur. Speicher dabei Randvoll belegt.
> 
> ...



gurdi. wie hoch  (mhz ) kannst mit power play table . mach mall bitte super potition 4k. 950mhz bei der memory???


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (16. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Mit 1.2v ? Da schmiert meine karte ab.. mehr als 7.730- 7750 ist bei mir nicht drin außer ich Knall noch mehr Spannung drauf



ich glaube habe gute karte erwischt


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Sagt mal, habt ihr alle Home-Office oder wie könnt ihr den ganzen Tag benchen??



Ja, hab ich... Nebenbei durmeln Firmware updates auf unseren Sarotti.... und nebenher kann ich hier trollen


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> oc test mit power play table  asus 5700 xt 2200mhz .
> ich glaube unter wasser 2100mhz swet spot


Schieb mal den Speicher noch auf 900MHz, damit sollten die 8000 drin sein


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (16. Juli 2019)

hier ist 8000 pt


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Na die XT geht auch gut beim OC wie man sieht.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Na die XT geht auch gut beim OC wie man sieht.



warte ab wenn Wasserkühlung da ist
Gurdi mach mall bitte mit power table max oc und bench mit superposition 4k


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> gurdi. wie hoch  (mhz ) kannst mit power play table . mach mall bitte super potition 4k. 950mhz bei der memory???



Das ist mit Powerplay Table aber es ist "nur" die non XT. Ich teste mal noch was so maximal geht.

Mein geht ja an den Laptop, die wird eh auf leise getrimmt statt auf max oc.

Hast mal wer noch den ein oder anderen Ingamebench für mich mit der XT @Stock.
ACO, Forza, Division2,SOTR oder Strange Brigade wäre gut.


----------



## TheNewNow (16. Juli 2019)

Die XT ist endlich da. Die Lautstärke ist Stock okay. Nicht zu laut, aber auch nicht extrem leise. Während des Spielens mit Kopfhörern nicht raushörbar. Wenn man die Lüftersteuerung was bearbeitet, wird es schon recht laut. 
Performance ist auch vielversprechend. OC habe ich bislang aber nur mal angetestet. 

@Gurdi
Stockbenches von AC:OD und SOTR kommen gleich.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Die XT ist endlich da. Die Lautstärke ist Stock okay. Nicht zu laut, aber auch nicht extrem leise. Während des Spielens mit Kopfhörern nicht raushörbar. Wenn man die Lüftersteuerung was bearbeitet, wird es schon recht laut.
> Performance ist auch vielversprechend. OC habe ich bislang aber nur mal angetestet.
> 
> @Gurdi
> Stockbenches von AC:OD und SOTR kommen gleich.



Perfekt danke.


----------



## TheNewNow (16. Juli 2019)

Assassins Creed Odyssey hat bei 4K und den extrem Preset durschnittlich 33FPSgeschafft. Hatte während des Runs aber auch einen merkbaren Hänger... muss den mal auf den Grund gehen.

Bei Shadow of the Tomb Raider bekome ich 40FPS im Durschnitt. Wieder 4K und diesmal das ultrahoch preset.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Ok danke, daran kann ich mich orientieren.


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> hier ist 8000 pt



Lass mal das Logfile während dem Bench mitlaufen und stell es dann hier rein. Denn 2,7GHZ kann ich beim besten willen nicht glauben, dass muss ein Auslesefehler oder ein ausreißer gewesen sein^^

Welche Karte hast du eigentlich von welchen Hersteller? Tun dir die Ohren von 4.500 rpm noch gar nicht weh?


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ihr müsst euch langsam ein wenig strecken mit der XT Jungs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31)
AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31)
Beide male gleiche Settings, im FSE bist du schneller, im TS ich...
Das werden jetzt erstmal so meine Daily Settings sein, ansonsten ist der Lüfter ja nicht zu ertragen


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> hier ist 8000 pt



WAHNSINN! 8k nicht schlecht 


/edit: Könnte mir jemand erklären wieso mein bild alle 3 sekunden flackert sobal ich MSI AFterburner und Riva Tuner laufen habe? Sobald ich beides schließe hört es auf


Sobald ich meinen Minitor auf 60Hz stelle während msi afterburner läuft hört es ebenfalls auf.. stelle ich wieder auf 144Hz gehts wieder los was hat das zu bedeuten?
Bild flackert nur bei 144Hz sonst garnicht... Treiber Problem?

Starte ich ein game gehts wieder los.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31)
> AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 1600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31)
> Beide male gleiche Settings, im FSE bist du schneller, im TS ich...
> Das werden jetzt erstmal so meine Daily Settings sein, ansonsten ist der Lüfter ja nicht zu ertragen



Das OC Setting ist im Grunde auch nicht zu betreiben mit dem Blower. War ja nur zum ausloten. Im FSExtrem zieht halb das Speicher OC stark.

Hab jetzt mein Finalsetting für die Gearbox, zumindest vorläufig bis sich was tut bei den Treibern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Minera schrieb:


> WAHNSINN! 8k nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> /edit: Könnte mir jemand erklären wieso mein bild alle 3 sekunden flackert sobal ich MSI AFterburner und Riva Tuner laufen habe? Sobald ich beides schließe hört es auf
> ...




Ja Treiber Problem, flackern ist seit dem 19.6.3 so ne Sache. Einfach warten.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (16. Juli 2019)

Hier ist ja richtig was los. 8k sind superfett. Auch sonst: echt toll Werte, Leute.

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch Gurdis Vergleich Vega 56 Max OC vs RX5700 Max OC 

Edit: Obwohl, 7200, nicht schlecht Gurdi. Da kommt keine normale Vega mehr mit, will ich meinen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Hier ist ja richtig was los. 8k sind superfett. Auch sonst: echt toll Werte, Leute.
> 
> Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch Gurdis Vergleich Vega 56 Max OC vs RX5700 Max OC
> 
> Edit: Obwohl, 7200, nicht schlecht Gurdi. Da kommt keine normale Vega mehr mit, will ich meinen.



Ja die V56 ist da auf jeden Fall raus. Ne gut übertaktete V64 ist grad so auf Augenhöhe.


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja Treiber Problem, flackern ist seit dem 19.6.3 so ne Sache. Einfach warten.



Okay jetzt wirds richtig komisch. Ich hab bei MSI Afterburner eine eigene Lüfterkurve eingestellt. Wenn ich diese wieder auf Default stelle hört das flackern auf. Kann mir das mal jemand bitte erklären?

Hab jetzt irgendwas rumgestellt bei der Lüftersteuerung und weg ist es keine ahnung was das war,,,


wie sehr lohnt es sich eigentlich einen zusätzlichen Lüfter auf die Backplate zu legen?


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Da geht ein wenig derzeit. Also ich konnte bisher die Karte mit 1950MHZ bei 1.064v (Stock 1,2v) betreiben. Taste mich aber noch weiter runter. Wichtig ist aber anscheinend dass man das Power Limit auf +25 dreht sonst macht er den Bench nicht mehr mit bei der Spannung. komme somit auf auf 180w statt den 215-220w.
> 
> Soweit ich jetzt erlesen konnte hat Gurdi die RX 5700 non XT



Das ist doch schon ein tolles Ergebniss  Mit etwas RAM OC sofern das irgendwann richtig funktioniert sollte so eine optimiere 5700XT bei unter 200 Watt ordentlich performen und wohl meine alte 1080ti schlagen  Bin gespannt wie die non XT beim UV abschneidet


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

Also ich habe jetzt für mich die optimalen Settings gefunden. 1950MHZ Chip, 1800MHZ Ram, 1,081v bei 65c Temp (Hotspot 78c, Ram 82c) bei 7371 Scores in Super Position in 4K und nur 180 Watt. Wenn ich mir ansehe, dass bei 8000 Punkte 100 Watt mehr wie bei Vahelsing  bedeutet und nur 4FPS bei Averrage ist mir das zu wenig. Bin jetzt glücklich und mit dem Accelero IV habe ich einen tollen Kühler den man aus dem Gehäuse nicht raushört. Am Samstag bekomme ich noch Kupferkühler zugesandt, die werden noch drauf geklebt dann bin ich fertig. Also damit ist die Karte nun frei fürs Gamen. 2 Tage Benchen, Einstellen waren eh zu viel 



Blackout27 schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon ein tolles Ergebniss  Mit etwas RAM OC sofern das irgendwann richtig funktioniert sollte so eine optimiere 5700XT bei unter 200 Watt ordentlich performen und wohl meine alte 1080ti schlagen  Bin gespannt wie die non XT beim UV abschneidet



Bei nur 50€ Unterschied zwischen Non XT zu XT kann ich (Persönlich) nicht nachvollziehen, warum man sich diese Karte holen sollte. Das wäre natürlich anders, wenn die Karte 299€ oder 320€ gekostet hätte vllt. aber da spart man dann finde ich an der falschen Stelle.


----------



## Blackout27 (16. Juli 2019)

Tolle Karte hks1981  Ich bin ja auch so ein UV Liebhaber 
Momentan empfinde ich die non XT auch noch als sehr uninteressant aber in 2 Monaten wird der PC eines guten Freundes aufgerüstet und da möchte ich dann sofern die Preise etwas der non XT gesunken sind, zugreifen und optimieren.  Sollte es aber bei weiterhin so einen kleinen Preisunterschied bleiben muss er sich die XT gönnen


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Juli 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon ein tolles Ergebniss  *Mit etwas RAM OC sofern das irgendwann richtig funktioniert sollte so eine optimiere 5700XT bei unter 200 Watt ordentlich performen und wohl meine alte 1080ti schlage*n  Bin gespannt wie die non XT beim UV abschneidet



??? Das glaubst Du doch selber nicht. An dem Tag an dem eine 5700XT im Schnitt schneller ist als meine GTX 1080Ti kaufe ich sofort eine. Ich seh hier nur Ergebnisse die zwischen 5%-8% schneller als meine GTX 1080 sind. Eine kleine Luftgekühlte mit einem 8 Pin Stecker.

Edit
In Superposition 1080p und Time Spy extreme versohlt sie meiner GTX 1080 dann doch schon gehörig der A...h.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (16. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt für mich die optimalen Settings gefunden. 1950MHZ Chip, 1800MHZ Ram, 1,081v bei 65c Temp (Hotspot 78c, Ram 82c) bei 7371 Scores in Super Position in 4K und nur 180 Watt. Wenn ich mir ansehe, dass bei 8000 Punkte 100 Watt mehr wie bei Vahelsing  bedeutet und nur 4FPS bei Averrage ist mir das zu wenig. Bin jetzt glücklich und mit dem Accelero IV habe ich einen tollen Kühler den man aus dem Gehäuse nicht raushört. Am Samstag bekomme ich noch Kupferkühler zugesandt, die werden noch drauf geklebt dann bin ich fertig. Also damit ist die Karte nun frei fürs Gamen. 2 Tage Benchen, Einstellen waren eh zu viel
> 
> 
> 
> Bei nur 50€ Unterschied zwischen Non XT zu XT kann ich (Persönlich) nicht nachvollziehen, warum man sich diese Karte holen sollte. Das wäre natürlich anders, wenn die Karte 299€ oder 320€ gekostet hätte vllt. aber da spart man dann finde ich an der falschen Stelle.



mein sweet spot unter lüft ist 1920mhz. 970mv. max 160w


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Die non XT lohnt aktuell nicht. Ich hab die nur geholt weil ich die kleinere Karte spannender finde wegen dem % OC.

Was genau interessiert dich denn für ein Setting Blackout? XT  Build mit gedrosselten Lüfter hab ich fertig. Ein LowPower werd ich mal noch probieren ob das lohnt.


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> ??? Das glaubst Du doch selber nicht. An dem Tag an dem eine 5700XT im Schnitt schneller ist als meine GTX 1080Ti kaufe ich sofort eine. Ich seh hier nur Ergebnisse die zwischen 5%-8% schneller als meine GTX 1080 sind. Eine kleine Luftgekühlte mit einem 8 Pin Stecker.



Also ich reihe mich in Superposition bei einigen 1080ti‘s ein. Für eine Karte um 419€ ist das Phänomenal und die Karte zieht auch weniger als was die Anschlüsse zeigen. Meine Vega56 hatte 2x 8Pin und war nie über 220 Watt bei den Games also ist dies kein Indiz auf den Safthunger einer Karte sondern nur Sie kann wenn diese es möchte.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

Hauptproblem ist aktuell das bescheidene  Ram OC dann geht da sicher noch  ne gute Ecke mehr.


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

Falls hier irgendjemand ist der mir sagen kann warum zum Teufel bei einer selbst eingestellten Lüfterkurve in Msi Afterbuner mein Bildschirm alle 3 Sekunden anfängt zu flackern aber mit Standart Lüfterkurve nicht ? Ich begreife und verstehe den Zusammenhang einfach nicht


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Falls hier irgendjemand ist der mir sagen kann warum zum Teufel bei einer selbst eingestellten Lüfterkurve in Msi Afterbuner mein Bildschirm alle 3 Sekunden anfängt zu flackern aber mit Standart Lüfterkurve nicht ? Ich begreife und verstehe den Zusammenhang einfach nicht



Deinstalliere doch den AB und mach alles gemütlich im Wattman! Da kannst du auch die Lüfterkurve nutzen und dir auch die Temps und FPS mittels Strg+Shift+O anzeigen lassen. Du brauchst doch den AB gar nicht. Kannst auch die Stock Lüfterkurve nehmen! Die hört man  auch nicht und die Temps sind Klasse


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Deinstalliere doch den AB und mach alles gemütlich im Wattman! Da kannst du auch die Lüfterkurve nutzen und dir auch die Temps und FPS mittels Strg+Shift+O anzeigen lassen.




Ja stimmt auch wieder. Bin halt einer der gerne wissen würde wieso und weshalb weil gestern gabs das flackern nicht.


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Ja stimmt auch wieder. Bin halt einer der gerne wissen würde wieso und weshalb weil gestern gabs das flackern nicht.



Kann auch der Treiber von AMD sein, der hat noch ein paar Krankheiten. Bei mir schmiert zb. der Treiber bei Vampyr ab. Nur wenn ich wieder alles auf Stock habe läuft der Titel. Wenn ich nur 0,05v runter gehe wirds in diesem Spiel dunkel. Ich hoffe AMD bekommt das bald hin einen Treiber der auch Stable ist für die Navi. Bei der Vega war alles toll und auch der Wattman viel komfortabler mit den States


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also ich reihe mich in Superposition bei einigen 1080ti‘s ein. Für eine Karte um 419€ ist das Phänomenal und die Karte zieht auch weniger als was die Anschlüsse zeigen. Meine Vega56 hatte 2x 8Pin und war nie über 220 Watt bei den Games also ist dies kein Indiz auf den Safthunger einer Karte sondern nur Sie kann wenn diese es möchte.



Ich hab mir das Leaderboard schon angeschaut. Da sind wirklich am Ende der Liste  ein paar klägliche Ergebnisse dabei.
Meine ist bloß Luftgekühlt (orginal Lüfter), aber da fehlt schon noch ein wenig um da aufzuschließen. Ich will deine Karte sicher nicht schlecht reden und sie ist für das Geld eine klasse Karte. Aber nicht in der Leistungsklasse einer GTX 1080Ti.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Leaderboard schon angeschaut. Da sind wirklich am Ende der Liste  ein paar klägliche Ergebnisse dabei.
> Meine ist bloß Luftgekühlt (orginal Lüfter), aber da fehlt schon noch ein wenig um da aufzuschließen. Ich will deine Karte sicher nicht schlecht reden und sie ist für das Geld eine klasse Karte. Aber nicht in der Leistungsklasse einer GTX 1080Ti.
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe auch keinen Angriff von dir, ist doch alles sachlich . Es ist alles gut in der Mitte sagen wir es mal so. Für WQHD auch ideal. Eigentlich hätte ich von der Vega auch nicht wechseln müssen, denn es war ja schon mir der Karte alles Spielbar, aber mein Budget waren 400€ und da hat halt die Navi gut reingepasst und ist ein nettes Spielzeug. 

Ich hoffe das noch das eine oder andere Prozent mittels Treiberpflege folgen wird.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Juli 2019)

Mit Navi ist AMD schon auf dem richtigen Weg .


----------



## hks1981 (16. Juli 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mit Navi ist AMD schon auf dem richtigen Weg .



Sag das mal den Treibern bitte auch


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Mit Navi ist AMD schon auf dem richtigen Weg .



Das stimmt. Ich hatte schon einige Grafikkarten aber Navi ist echt TOP!


----------



## TheNewNow (16. Juli 2019)

Die Treiber sind leider echt noch etwas verbuggt. Doof vorallen, wenn man schon ewig keine AMD Karte mehr gehabt hatte und den neuen Treiber erstmal kennen lernen muss. Aber bin jetzt eigentlich zufrieden, aber OC mit den Stock Ding ist laut... Morgen oder Übermorgen setze ich etwas Kryonaut auf den DIE. Vielleicht läuft es dann ruhiger. Der Accelero kommt aufjedenfall drauf, will aber erstmal noch was den Blower kennen lernen.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Juli 2019)

Hat Resident Evil Remake einen integrierten Benchmark ?


----------



## Minera (16. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kann man überall auf die von dir markierten Stellen diese heatsinks drauf machen oder andere ?

https://www.amazon.de/Alphacool-GPU...=1563313468&s=gateway&sprefix=heatsink&sr=8-5

Würde das viel bringen?


Dazu dann noch das Klebeband richtig?

https://www.amazon.de/cococity-Ther...leitklebeband&qid=1563313359&s=gateway&sr=8-2


----------



## Gurdi (16. Juli 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Die Treiber sind leider echt noch etwas verbuggt. Doof vorallen, wenn man schon ewig keine AMD Karte mehr gehabt hatte und den neuen Treiber erstmal kennen lernen muss. Aber bin jetzt eigentlich zufrieden, aber OC mit den Stock Ding ist laut... Morgen oder Übermorgen setze ich etwas Kryonaut auf den DIE. Vielleicht läuft es dann ruhiger. Der Accelero kommt aufjedenfall drauf, will aber erstmal noch was den Blower kennen lernen.



Es hat bei mir nicht viel gebracht da Paste drauf zu machen, altes Problem wie bei den Vega Refs.
Der Kühler brauch dann ne ganze Ecke länger um sich auf zu heizen wegen der besseren Durchleitung, aber am Ende des Tages erreicht der Kühlblock seine Sättigung und es steht und fällt mit der Drehzahl.Das einzige was etwas bringen würde, wäre via Backplate etwas mehr Hitze aus der Platine und vor allem aus den Speicherbausteinen zu ziehen, da diese im Grunde direkt via Baseplate zum Kühler laufen und den mit aufheizen.

@ATIR: Nein hat keinen integrierten Benchmark.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (17. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sag das mal den Treibern bitte auch





TheNewNow schrieb:


> Die Treiber sind leider echt noch etwas verbuggt. Doof vorallen, wenn man schon ewig keine AMD Karte mehr gehabt hatte und den neuen Treiber erstmal kennen lernen muss. Aber bin jetzt eigentlich zufrieden, aber OC mit den Stock Ding ist laut... Morgen oder Übermorgen setze ich etwas Kryonaut auf den DIE. Vielleicht läuft es dann ruhiger. Der Accelero kommt aufjedenfall drauf, will aber erstmal noch was den Blower kennen lernen.



Weiss nicht, ob es schon durchgesickert ist - es gibt nen neuen. 19.7.2.

https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap...d-radeon-rx-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Juli 2019)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-7-2


----------



## TheNewNow (17. Juli 2019)

Treiber wird direkt mal installiert und morgen wird getestet. Hatte nämlich teilweise auch random Abstürze, obwohl die Karte bis auf die Lüfterkurve stock war. Vielleicht lags auch an der parallelen Aufnahme mit den integrierten Tool.

@Gurdi 
Danke für die Info. Dann bleibt das alte Zeug drauf, bis ich mir den Accelero gekauft habe.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Kann man überall auf die von dir markierten Stellen diese heatsinks drauf machen oder andere ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Alphacool-GPU...=1563313468&s=gateway&sprefix=heatsink&sr=8-5
> 
> ...



Meistens sind schon Klebestreifen direkt auf den Steinchen drauf! Achtung: die werden zu hoch sein um auf die Ramsteine geklebt werden zu können, weil der AE IV im weg ist. Von der Höhe sollten 5mm gehen. Ich bevorzuge aber Kupfersteine ggü Aluminium, leitet besser die Wärme.


----------



## openSUSE (17. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Kann man überall auf die von dir markierten Stellen diese heatsinks drauf machen oder andere ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Alphacool-GPU...=1563313468&s=gateway&sprefix=heatsink&sr=8-5
> 
> ...



Die sind zu groß, vor allem zu hoch. Beim Morpheus sind ja auch welche dabei die grundsätzlich passen schau einfach einige Beiträge vorher.
Das Problem ist aber, die bekommen so gut wie keinen Luftzug ab.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juli 2019)

Beim AE IV schon, da ja 3 Lüfter verbaut sind und alle 3 Bereiche der Karte angeblasen werden.


----------



## openSUSE (17. Juli 2019)

Ich rede natürlich nur vom Morpheus. Bei dem AE IV sollte dies doch nicht nötig sein, ist doch imho der einzigste Vorteil von dem AE IV. Oder nicht?

Bei dem Morpheus sind die Heatpipes, die sich genau da auch nochmal verengen, im Weg. Da gibt es echt nahezu 0 Luftzug.


----------



## Minera (17. Juli 2019)

Okay ich hab die auch noch nicht bestellt. Ich hab noch welche gefunden die 7mm hoch sind. Ich hab's mal grob nachgemessen wie viel Platz dazwischen ist und hoher als 10mm  sollte es nicht sein. Die sollten somit also passen.


Der Speicher wird halt 85 Grad warm auch wenn's unbedenklich ist.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Okay ich hab die auch noch nicht bestellt. Ich hab noch welche gefunden die 7mm hoch sind. Ich hab's mal grob nachgemessen wie viel Platz dazwischen ist und hoher als 10mm  sollte es nicht sein. Die sollten somit also passen.
> 
> 
> Der Speicher wird halt 85 Grad warm auch wenn's unbedenklich ist.



Also laut Micron Datenblatt darf der alte GDDR5 Speicher maximal 100c haben. Denke das ist beim 6er nicht anders. 90c habe ich noch nie gesehen bei mir also alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Minera (17. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Denke das ist beim 6er nicht anders. 90c habe ich noch nie gesehen bei mir also alles im grünen Bereich



Ist aber relativ fix erledigt die heatsinks zu verkleben und auch allgemein würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren wieviel das wirklich bringt  da ich eh gerne bastel teste ich das mal diese Woche.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Ist aber relativ fix erledigt die heatsinks zu verkleben und auch allgemein würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren wieviel das wirklich bringt  da ich eh gerne bastel teste ich das mal diese Woche.



Ich auch, meine kommen am Samstag dann wird geklebt bis die Karte wackelt


----------



## Minera (17. Juli 2019)

Ich hab nun genau zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder ich lege einen Gehäuse Lüfter auf die Backplate vom Accelero Xtreme IV oder ich baue wie auf den Foto zu sehen an der Seitenwand einen Gehäuse Lüfter rein der  Frischluft auf die Grafikkarte "pustet"


Was meint ihr was mehr Sinn machen würde? Ich tendiere ja eher an der Seitenwand einen Gehäuselüfter zu befestigen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Seitenwand reicht, dann musst du da nix hin frimeln und der bläst ja im Grunde direkt auf die Backplate. 

GDDR6 sollte nicht über 95 sein.Darunter ist wurscht. Ich vermute ehrlich gesagt auch das AMD da einen Offset in der Temperaturanzeige hat, da die gemessenen Werte von Igor deutlich niedriger sind.

Ich hatte gestern auch einen Absturz in der Unrealengine, kann das sein das die Karte da noch Buggy ist? Vampyr ist doch auch UE oder?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Juli 2019)

geht mit dem neuen Treiber jetzt Mem OC?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> geht mit dem neuen Treiber jetzt Mem OC?



Ich hab gestern mal schnell getestet ob es nun höher geht, ging aber nicht. Wobei ich sowieso schon deutlich höher komme als die anderen aktuell mit 1900.


----------



## Minera (17. Juli 2019)

Bei mir wird der Bildschirm einfach schwarz sobald ich 925MHz einstelle


----------



## DaHell63 (17. Juli 2019)

Hat sich in Sachen VR bei Navi was getan? Schneller als Vega?
Superposition hat ja auch einen VR Benchmark. Der fordernste ist VR Future.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Kann ich gleich mal durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## na:L (17. Juli 2019)

Bei AMD direkt gibts die XT gerade für 364,13 inkl Versand 

EDIT: Sorry, das hab ich auf dem Telefon nicht wahrgenommen mit der MWST.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Bei AMD direkt gibts die XT gerade für 364,13 inkl Versand



Aber ohne Märchensteuer.


----------



## gaussmath (17. Juli 2019)

Was erreicht ihr denn so für Taktraten mit euren Navis?  

Viel Spaß übrigens mit den neuen Karten. Würde ich gerne selbst ein wenig testen, macht aber kein Sinn für mich. Die Workstation Power der R7 ist durch nichts zu ersetzen...


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was erreicht ihr denn so für Taktraten mit euren Navis?


Mit 1,2V ~2110 MHz, jedoch noch mit dem "alten" Treiber gestern, keine Ahnung ob der neue was besser macht


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Hat sich in Sachen VR bei Navi was getan? Schneller als Vega?
> Superposition hat ja auch einen VR Benchmark. Der fordernste ist VR Future.
> 
> 
> ...



5700 *non XT*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Juli 2019)

Braucht man da 2x 2080Ti NvLink, dass der Rechner VR"Ready" ist? 

Ich zocke Beatsaber auf meinem Laptop (siehe Sig) und der erreicht da wahrscheinlich nicht mal 100 Punkte


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Der VR Future ist halb generell recht anspruchsvoll ausgelegt.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Seitenwand reicht, dann musst du da nix hin frimeln und der bläst ja im Grunde direkt auf die Backplate.
> 
> GDDR6 sollte nicht über 95 sein.Darunter ist wurscht. Ich vermute ehrlich gesagt auch das AMD da einen Offset in der Temperaturanzeige hat, da die gemessenen Werte von Igor deutlich niedriger sind.
> 
> Ich hatte gestern auch einen Absturz in der Unrealengine, kann das sein das die Karte da noch Buggy ist? Vampyr ist doch auch UE oder?



Jap, Vampyr ist auch UE. Das kann ich auch nur mit Stock zocken wie gesagt schon 0,05v runter Zack wird es dunkel.

Hat schon wer den neuen Treiber getestet? In der Beschreibung ist ja nun nicht wirklich viel darin, wo sie angesetzt hätten.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Also ich kann eigentlich keine Veränderungen feststellen durch den Treiber, lediglich die Lüftersteuerung der 5700 wurde mal vernünftig eingestellt anscheinend.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also ich kann eigentlich keine Veränderungen feststellen durch den Treiber, lediglich die Lüftersteuerung der 5700 wurde mal vernünftig eingestellt anscheinend.



Okay, schade! Dachte da kommt jetzt ein besseres Setting für den Wattman und auch mehr Stabilität für die Karten. Denn ich will ja nicht nur Benchen mit den Werten sondern auch damit zocken


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Ich könnte mal schauen ob ich mit dem Takt höher komme als vorher, aber ich sehe keinerlei Änderungen die das Begünstigen würden.


----------



## Bullelet (17. Juli 2019)

Welcher Hersteller ist denn in Sachen AMD und Kühlerumbau der empfehlenswerteste?


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Juli 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller ist denn in Sachen AMD und Kühlerumbau der empfehlenswerteste?


Meinst du in Bezug auf Garantie?

Falls ja, dann Powercolor. 
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuehlerwechsel - ComputerBase


----------



## Bullelet (17. Juli 2019)

Danke dir, ich will irgendwie einfach nicht mehr warten, die 6GB SPeicher limitieren teileweise schon auf 1920x1080 ohne Ultra Settings.


----------



## Bullelet (17. Juli 2019)

Wird das bei AMd mit dem Speichertakt anders berechnet oder wieso wird bei meiner Nvidia 1750 mhz angezeigt?


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. Juli 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Wird das bei AMd mit dem Speichertakt anders berechnet oder wieso wird bei meiner Nvidia 1750 mhz angezeigt?


Mach das bei Nvidia /2 oder AMD *2


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Wird das bei AMd mit dem Speichertakt anders berechnet oder wieso wird bei meiner Nvidia 1750 mhz angezeigt?



Ja, die 875x2 nehmen einfach.


----------



## Bullelet (17. Juli 2019)

Aso danke, man lern immer was dazu, meine letzte AMD Karte war ne 6850m deswegen hab ich kaum plan in den eigenheiten, bin aber gewillt mich reinzuarbeiten.Und RTX brauch ich nicht wirklich entweder ich bin blind oder seher den Unterschied bei BF5 oder Metro nicht


----------



## na:L (17. Juli 2019)

Der eigentliche Takt ist wie Gurdi schreibt bei 875. Der Ram kann aber pro Takt 2x Daten übermitteln(steigende und fallende Flanke jeweils), dehalb auch *Double*DataRate.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Also der Treiber ändert nichts bei mir bzgl. Taktraten oder OC.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also der Treiber ändert nichts bei mir bzgl. Taktraten oder OC.



Danke fürs testen! Wie verhält sich der Treiber bei UE Titeln jetzt? Hast du da noch einen Absturz?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Danke fürs testen! Wie verhält sich der Treiber bei UE Titeln jetzt? Hast du da noch einen Absturz?



Ich zock gleich mal ne runde Tropico wenn ich die Kinder verjagt habe


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Juli 2019)

Vorhin CPU + Board bekommen.
Also schnell Wakü zerrupft und alles provisorisch neu aufgebaut .
Der geplante benchtable kommt erst ende Juli.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Nice 
Gib Ihm^^
Kannst du mal checken wie hoch du deinen Speicher übertakten kannst? Irgendwie bin ich aktuell der einzigste auf dem Planeten der seinen Speicher über 900 kriegt 

GPU Z zeigt bei mir auch die Shader(2048) falsch an, was steht bei euch?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juli 2019)

Also ich bekomme auch den Speicher auf stable 940 bei 950 ist es dann flimmer vom feinsten


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also ich bekomme auch den Speicher auf stable 940 bei 950 ist es dann flimmer vom feinsten



Na immerhin. Mit den Speichertaktraten haben wir wohl gute Samples erwischt


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juli 2019)

Ja nur macht mein Windows ständig probleme. Setze es nun wieder neu auf. Irgendwie kann ich immer nur 3,4 Programme installieren dann startet kein weiteres mehr nach der Installation. Geht nur kurz auf dann wieder zu. Habe meinen Stick in verdacht wo das win Image drauf ist. Mach es mal auf einem anderen und dann nochmals alles in ruhe. Vor dem 1903er hatte icj diese Probs nie und wenn ich nicht den Xbox App Beta nutzen würde wäre wieder die 18er Version drauf.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (17. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die V56 ist da auf jeden Fall raus. Ne gut übertaktete V64 ist grad so auf Augenhöhe.



In Sup4K auf jeden Fall. Man könnte jetzt aber auch argumentieren, dass Navi in Sup4K einfach besser performt als Vega. Wenn man ne normale 1080 als Beispiel ranzieht, die performt in Sup4K auch wie ne 1 (7700, 7800, 7900, 8000 Punkte), ABER: Stinkt ne Vega extrem gegen ne 1080 ab? 

Heutzutage nehmen die sich nichts mehr. Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage, dass ne 56 mit 1700 Mhz und 1100 Mhz ne übertaktete 1080 in vielen Titeln Platt macht.

Spannend, spannend. Leute, immer her mit euren Benchmarks!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. Juli 2019)

@hks1981: Komisch.. habe das aktuell nur bei AIDA wenn ich da Systemstabi Test machen will...   nutze auch 1903.. Win10 Pro... :-/


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Da liegen jetzt keine Welten dazwischen, aber die Sache ist recht eindeutig. Navi hat die Stärken mitgenommen und baut diese aus und zieht bei den Schwächen dann deutlich vorbei.

*V64 Boostbuild mit Morpheus 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
5700 Overclocking für eine Custom*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @hks1981: Komisch.. habe das aktuell nur bei AIDA wenn ich da Systemstabi Test machen will...   nutze auch 1903.. Win10 Pro... :-/



Ja keine Ahnung was es da auf sich hat bei mir  jetzt wird mal komplett neu gemacht. Der Stick ist gute 9 Jahre alt eventuell hat der schon eine Macke. Antiviren Programm hatte ich auch in Verdacht aber der ist es nicht denn selbst nach der Deinstallation bleiben die Probs

@Gurdi Top Werte!!!


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

> @Gurdi Top Werte!!!



Das sind Top Werte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sind Top Werte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein DAS sind Top Werte 
AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 3600,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vram OC muss ich aber noch testen


----------



## Gurdi (17. Juli 2019)

Nicht übel, hast Platz zwei unter den Navis damit bisher, Nur einer ist mit 9,8k schneller aktuell. Im TimeSpy geht meiner auch die Puste jetzt aus. Da fehlen einfach die Shader.
Sieht so aus als wären die Chips gebinnt.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Juli 2019)

Also an 9,8k komme ich mit dem Referenzblower und ohne Hellms PPTs nicht ran.
Aber etwas verbessert hab ich den Score noch .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 3600,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER


----------



## Richtschütze (17. Juli 2019)

Ist schon irgendwas an Infos durchgesickert ob von der XT custom Varianten kommen in Dual Slot ?


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juli 2019)

Der aktuelle Treiber Unterstützt immer noch kein Aura mit ner strix! Bin wieder beim Juni Treiber!


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Juli 2019)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Ist schon irgendwas an Infos durchgesickert ob von der XT custom Varianten kommen in Dual Slot ?



Die MSI Mech ist glaube ich eine Dual-Slot Karte.
Allerdings wird es bestimmt auch eine Pulse von Sapphire oder so in der Breite geben.

Edit:


Gurdi schrieb:


> Nicht übel, hast Platz zwei unter den Navis damit bisher, Nur einer ist mit 9,8k schneller aktuell. Im TimeSpy geht meiner auch die Puste jetzt aus. Da fehlen einfach die Shader.
> Sieht so aus als wären die Chips gebinnt.



Vllt. knacke ich das auch noch irgendwann .
Wenn der Morpheus montiert ist oder die Karte unter Wasser läuft.
Dann gibt es außerdem auch noch bestimmt ein paar extra Punkte, wenn ich meinen richtigen Ram bekomme 
und im September (?) gegen den 3950X getauscht wird. 
2666 (statt 2400) mhz sind für Ryzen jetzt doch nicht so geil.


----------



## Elistaer (17. Juli 2019)

Richtschütze schrieb:


> Ist schon irgendwas an Infos durchgesickert ob von der XT custom Varianten kommen in Dual Slot ?


Die ASRock Phantom und Taichi werden dual fan werden, dann würde ich behaupten die Nitro von Sapphire wird auch wieder dual fan wie bei Vega, PowerColor will die Red Dragon auch als Navi auflegen das war ja auch Dual Fan.

Ich würde mir ganz erlich ein Triple Fan design wünschen wie damals die Strix von Sapphire. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheNewNow (18. Juli 2019)

Den Speicher von meiner Karte kriege ich bis auf 905MHz, mehr ist nicht drin. 
Ist eigentlich die Spannung und Temperaturangabe genau? Laut GPU-Z ist 0,85V das Maximum bei der Speicherspannung. Aber so warm sollten die Chips ja eigentlich bei der Spannung nicht werden (Sie werden ja direkt von großen Kühler mit gekühlt). Zudem kommt mir die Spannung was niedrig vor. Ich habe zwar keine Angaben von Samsung gefunden, aber Micron gibt für 14Gbit/s 1,35V an. 
Samsung fertigt anscheinend in einer "10nm Klasse", Micron hat anscheinend in 16nm. Aber ob das soviel besser ist und den hohen Spannungsunterschied erklärt weiß ich nicht. Aber selbst wenn, dürfte mit etwas mehr Spannung mehr drinnen sein (1000MHz wären schon 16Gbit/s Chips und 512GB Bandbreite). Ich habe leider auch nicht die Expertiese um die real anliegende Spannung zu messen, vielleicht belügt uns GPU-Z auch. Immerhin sagt es auch ich würde PCIe 4 nutzen...


----------



## na:L (18. Juli 2019)

So.. 5700XT heute eingebaut und seit dem nur Stress. Vega56 raus und 5700XT rein, so dachte ich mir das. Treiber sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da AMD zu AMD.
Mein Rechner startet sich permanent neu, allerdings nicht reproduzierbar. Manchmal kann ich zwei 3DMark Durchläufe machen, manchmal habe ich 5 Reboots bereits zur Windows Anmeldung. Auch einfach so, das letzte Mal beim öffnen von GPUZ. Bin etwas ratlos. Vllt fällt euch ja bis morgen früh etwas ein. Achja, manchmal setzt sich der Treiber auch nur zurück. Ich glaube langsam die Karte ist bereits defekt.


Bereits gemacht:
- DDU und Treiber neu installiert
- BIOS Reset um andere Komponente auszuschliessen, habe aber wirklich NUR die Graka getauscht
- Karte rein und raus (um den Einbau zu verifizieren)
- Temperaturen, Tak, Powerdraw wie erwartet, sofern die Karte läuft

:'(


----------



## TheNewNow (18. Juli 2019)

Meine Karte ist ebenfalls ziemlich buggy, aber ich habe den Treiber im Verdacht. Die Grafikkarte läuft eigentlich gut, aber wehe ich verändere eine Einstellung im Spiel, tabbe raus oder hab das falsche Fenster von Treiber im Hintergrund offen. Dann ist die Karte raus. Ich mache morgen mal ne Windows Neuinstallation und werde berichten.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> So.. 5700XT heute eingebaut und seit dem nur Stress. Vega56 raus und 5700XT rein, so dachte ich mir das. Treiber sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da AMD zu AMD.
> Mein Rechner startet sich permanent neu, allerdings nicht reproduzierbar. Manchmal kann ich zwei 3DMark Durchläufe machen, manchmal habe ich 5 Reboots bereits zur Windows Anmeldung. Auch einfach so, das letzte Mal beim öffnen von GPUZ. Bin etwas ratlos. Vllt fällt euch ja bis morgen früh etwas ein. Achja, manchmal setzt sich der Treiber auch nur zurück. Ich glaube langsam die Karte ist bereits defekt.
> 
> 
> ...


Treiber deinstallieren und einen älteren mal versuchen.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

Ich hoffe sie schaffen es mal im Treiber auch die Windows Games zu integrieren, damit man hier auch seine Einstellungen treffen kann.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nice
> Gib Ihm^^
> Kannst du mal checken wie hoch du deinen Speicher übertakten kannst? Irgendwie bin ich aktuell der einzigste auf dem Planeten der seinen Speicher über 900 kriegt


920 läuft bei mir in den Benches zwar durch, aber bringt minimal weniger Punkte


----------



## Dudelll (18. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> So.. 5700XT heute eingebaut und seit dem nur Stress. Vega56 raus und 5700XT rein, so dachte ich mir das. Treiber sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da AMD zu AMD.
> Mein Rechner startet sich permanent neu, allerdings nicht reproduzierbar. Manchmal kann ich zwei 3DMark Durchläufe machen, manchmal habe ich 5 Reboots bereits zur Windows Anmeldung. Auch einfach so, das letzte Mal beim öffnen von GPUZ. Bin etwas ratlos. Vllt fällt euch ja bis morgen früh etwas ein. Achja, manchmal setzt sich der Treiber auch nur zurück. Ich glaube langsam die Karte ist bereits defekt.
> 
> 
> ...



Würde zuerst beide Treiber Versionen testen die für die 5700er Reihe draußen sind, also der Releases Treiber und den momentan aktuellen. Wenn die Probleme mit beiden Treibern auftreten würd ich die Karte direkt retour geben wenn mit der v56 vorher alles lief. Man kann ja immer mal Pech haben und ne defekte Karte erwischen.


----------



## weisserteufel (18. Juli 2019)

Frage an euch:

Kumpel hat sich dich RX5700XT gekauft. Nun hat er Probleme, dass sein 2. Monitor nicht immer erkannt wird.
Ich hatte solche Probleme auch mit meiner RX480. Da zeigte der 2. Monitor hin und wieder ein grünes oder blaues Bild an.

Hat einer von euch auch solche Probleme?


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

weisserteufel schrieb:


> Frage an euch:
> 
> Kumpel hat sich dich RX5700XT gekauft. Nun hat er Probleme, dass sein 2. Monitor nicht immer erkannt wird.
> Ich hatte solche Probleme auch mit meiner RX480. Da zeigte der 2. Monitor hin und wieder ein grünes oder blaues Bild an.
> ...



Gibt es hier Szenarien wann dies auftritt? Du schreibst ja "nicht immer" das bedeutet mal geht es mal nicht. Wo und wann tritt dies auf?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

Habt Ihr Windows auch alle aktuell? Was heißt Reboot? Fährt er von selbst runter, Blackscreen oder Freeze.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> So.. 5700XT heute eingebaut und seit dem nur Stress. Vega56 raus und 5700XT rein, so dachte ich mir das. Treiber sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da AMD zu AMD.
> Mein Rechner startet sich permanent neu, allerdings nicht reproduzierbar. Manchmal kann ich zwei 3DMark Durchläufe machen, manchmal habe ich 5 Reboots bereits zur Windows Anmeldung. Auch einfach so, das letzte Mal beim öffnen von GPUZ. Bin etwas ratlos. Vllt fällt euch ja bis morgen früh etwas ein. Achja, manchmal setzt sich der Treiber auch nur zurück. Ich glaube langsam die Karte ist bereits defekt.
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte exakt das gleiche Problem!!

Lösung (bei mir):

Im BIOS den PCIe-Steckplatz fest auf PCIe3 stellen.  Irgendwie versucht entweder die CPU oder die GPU eine PCIe4 Verbindung zu nutzen!
Versuche mal PCIe3 fest einzustellen... also kein AUTO... und berichte uns...


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hatte exakt das gleiche Problem!!
> 
> Lösung (bei mir):
> 
> ...



Dein AX370 Board hat Gen4?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Dein AX370 Board hat Gen4?



Laut BIOS Möglichkeit ja...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber, das kommt halt von der CPU... ob es dann wirklich fehlerfrei läuft, liegt ja nicht nur an GPU und CPU... sondern auch an der Leitbahnführung vom Board... uvm.  Das ist ja der Grund warum AMD das nicht will.... Weil dann genau solche Probleme auftreten, wie unser Kollege hier und ich sie hatten. Wenn man dann nicht dabei guckt... sondern das ganze Internet voll-spamt mit "AMD ist Schxxx... hier geht nix!" Ist das sicherlich nicht im Interesse von AMD.

Bei mir kam noch erschwerend das RiserCable dazu, das ist auch nur bis PCIe3 spezifiziert....

Werde heute Abend doch mal das aktualisierte BIOS flashen.. Wenn die Option noch da ist, werde ich auch mal schauen, ob die Karte ohne Riser dann läuft auf PCIe4...


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hatte exakt das gleiche Problem!!
> 
> Lösung (bei mir):
> 
> Im BIOS den PCIe-Steckplatz fest auf PCIe3 stellen.  Irgendwie versucht entweder die CPU oder die GPU eine PCIe4 Verbindung zu nutzen!



Jep, das problem hatte mein Bruder mit seiner Navi auf itx B350 auch.




WhoRainZone schrieb:


> 920 läuft bei mir in den Benches zwar durch, aber bringt minimal weniger Punkte


Bezüglich Speicher OC bekomme ich den auf 915 bevor die Scores wieder schlechter werden :/.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juli 2019)

weisserteufel schrieb:


> Frage an euch:
> 
> Kumpel hat sich dich RX5700XT gekauft. Nun hat er Probleme, dass sein 2. Monitor nicht immer erkannt wird.
> Ich hatte solche Probleme auch mit meiner RX480. Da zeigte der 2. Monitor hin und wieder ein grünes oder blaues Bild an.
> ...


Versuch mal den Juni Treiber!


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Bezüglich Speicher OC bekomme ich den auf 915 bevor die Scores wieder schlechter werden :/.


Gibts irgend nen plausiblen Grund, warum bei höherem Speichertakt der Score niedriger ist?


----------



## na:L (18. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Jep, das problem hatte mein Bruder mit seiner Navi auf itx B350 auch.
> 
> 
> 
> Bezüglich Speicher OC bekomme ich den auf 915 bevor die Scores wieder schlechter werden :/.





ahhh, jetzt bin ich shcon auf Arbeit. So ein Mist. Klingt aber nach einen Lösungsansatz.

Allerdings habe ich mich nochmal erinnert. Direkt nach dem Einbau und dem ersten Windows Boot hatte ich ein pinkes Bild, auch später einmal grüne Artefakte. Das würde eher für ein Speicher Problem sprechen, aber warum ist dann der 3DMark zweimal durchgelaufen.... hach...

Die Theorie mit dem PCIe-Gen-Problem würde mMn aber nicht während der Laufzeit für Probleme sorgen.

WIndows ist aktuell, mehrfach den Treiber im abgesicherten Modus deinstalliert und danach verschiedene Versionen versucht zu installieren. Meist bricht die Installation sogar ab, so bei 40% bzw 48%. Dabei geht der Bildschirm aus und nach ein paar Sekunden kommts zum Reboot.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Gibts irgend nen plausiblen Grund, warum bei höherem Speichertakt der Score niedriger ist?



Fehler die der Speicher durch zu hohen Takt produziert.
Läuft instabil aber läuft noch und dann greift die Fehlerkorrektur (wenn ich mich nicht irre).
Das war besonders extrem mit Vram OC bei meiner 390X damals.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Juli 2019)

Ah okay  macht Sinn


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

Ja Jungs, wir haben wieder GDDR Speicher.... ich hab ihn nicht vermisst. Frisst Strom, hängt nicht am Block und wird langsamer bei zu viel OC.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> ahhh, jetzt bin ich shcon auf Arbeit. So ein Mist. Klingt aber nach einen Lösungsansatz.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich mich nochmal erinnert. Direkt nach dem Einbau und dem ersten Windows Boot hatte ich ein pinkes Bild, auch später einmal grüne Artefakte. Das würde eher für ein Speicher Problem sprechen, aber warum ist dann der 3DMark zweimal durchgelaufen.... hach...
> 
> ...



Pink und Grün erinnert mich auch an den Treiber bei AMD... 

Aber wie gesagt, das PCIe Thema ist leider so, dass es standardmäßig auf "AUTO" steht... wenn Windows dann soweit ist und es nutzen will kackt es ab...  Probiers einfach nachher mal aus...


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja Jungs, wir haben wieder GDDR Speicher.... ich hab ihn nicht vermisst. Frisst Strom, hängt nicht am Block und wird langsamer bei zu viel OC.



Wobei man eben auch sagen muss, dass der HBM auch seine Probleme mitgebracht hat...


----------



## na:L (18. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Pink und Grün erinnert mich auch an den Treiber bei AMD...
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, das PCIe Thema ist leider so, dass es standardmäßig auf "AUTO" steht... wenn Windows dann soweit ist und es nutzen will kackt es ab...  Probiers einfach nachher mal aus...



Guter Punkt. Windows schaltet die PCIe Geräte doch in den minimalsten Modus (zB Gen2) um Strom zu sparen. Unter Last könnte dann dieser Fehltritt passieren. Ich teste heute Abend auf jedenfall nochmal.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wobei man eben auch sagen muss, dass der HBM auch seine Probleme mitgebracht hat...



Ja das stimmt. Aber zum übertakten war der schon geil.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

Hey Leute ich brauche euren Rat  Also irgendwas stimmt mit dem Watmann nicht bei einer 5700xt. Sobald man diesen aktiviert fallen die FPS im Game von 60FPS auf 30FPS(egal ob halb Vsync oder Voll Vsync) bei eingeschaltenen Vsync. Da hat es was gewaltig. Ich habe Windows komplett neu aufgesetzt sonst keine Programme oder Tools nur Win, Treiber, Metro installiert. Bei Metro kannst du Vsync auf Halb (30FPS) Voll (60FPS) und aus (130FPS) setzen. Bei Off habe ich fürchterliches Tearing aber 130FPS und die Karte taktet wie sie auch sollte.  

Nun habe ich im Treiber mal Frame Target Control aktiviert und es auf 60FPS gesetzt. Siehe da wenn ich jetzt im Game auf Vsync Voll gehe habe ich auch wieder 60FPS auch wenn es auschalte habe ich 60FPS so weit so gut. Nun aber meine Frage im Game habe ich dann natürlich 60FPS bei Grafikeinstellungen Ultra jedoch eine Auslastung von der Graka bei maximal 71% und der 1000MHZ Takt. Ist das normal? Muss ich mir sorgen machen oder nimmt sich die Karte jetzt einfach nur den Takt den die Karte wirklich benötigt für 60FPS??

Sorry falls es eine dumme Frage ist.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

Die Karte nimmt den Takt der nötig ist. Warum du aber so Probleme mit dem Sync hast verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. 
Was macht denn die Karte wenn die mit 30Fps läuft?


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Karte nimmt den Takt der nötig ist. Warum du aber so Probleme mit dem Sync hast verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz.
> Was macht denn die Karte wenn die mit 30Fps läuft?



Danke für deine Antwort. Was meinst du damit was die Karte macht wenn es auf 30FPS läuft? meinst du Takt usw.? Da ist es so ähnlich wie beim Target Control. Die Karte nimmt sich extrem wenig an MHZ so um die 860-900 (teilweise auch 300Mhz) und tümpelt bei 25-30% Leistung wie einer Wattanzahl von extremen 56W 

EDIT: Ein Bild von meinen Einstellungen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

Als was erkennt denn der Treiber deinen Monitor, sind dort alle Werte korrekt gelistet?


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Als was erkennt denn der Treiber deinen Monitor, sind dort alle Werte korrekt gelistet?



Denke da passt alles:


----------



## DARPA (18. Juli 2019)

Teste mal ohne Enhanced Sync, ob das nen Unterschied macht.

Das die Karte niedriger taktet je geringer die Auslastung, ist natürlich normal


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Teste mal ohne Enhanced Sync, ob das nen Unterschied macht.
> 
> Das die Karte niedriger taktet je geringer die Auslastung, ist natürlich normal



Habe ich auch schon! Alles aus, Vsync an wenn Treiber nicht an, Vsync aus wenn Treiber an.. alles immer das gleiche leider. Nur wenn ich die Frame Target Control einschalte greift anscheinend das Vsync. Bei Metro macht er dann bei halb 30 bei Voll 60 bei aus 144


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

Ist das in anderen Spielen auch so?


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist das in anderen Spielen auch so?



Also ich habe derweil nur Vampyr und Metro installiert (beides von Xbox Beta). Installiere nun Forza Horizon 4 (da war es auch so bevor ich neu aufgesetzt habe, wenn ich Vsync On hatte waren es 30FPS). Heute werde ich noch Anno 1800 auch installen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

Das heißt du spielst in der UWP Box oder. Dann ist die Sache klar.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das heißt du spielst in der UWP Box oder. Dann ist die Sache klar.



Okay kannst du mir das erklären bitte wieso das für dich klar ist, ich verstehe es leider nicht ^^


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

UWP Spiele wie z.B. Forza verwerfen selbstständig Frames, wenn ich dort Vsync aktiviere stackt der auch auf 30 Fps.  Auch Enhanced Sync klappt dort nur bedingt. Ich hab nur Forza in der UWP Box, aber wenn ich das Spiele lasse ich es komplett ohne Vsync laufen. Es reicht dort den integrierten Limiter zu verwenden im Spiel, du solltest dann auch kein Tearing haben eigentlich.

Problem an UWP ist das Vsync und die Box auf die Bildausgabe zugreifen.


----------



## openSUSE (18. Juli 2019)

Also Forza Horizon 4 macht das sicher nicht. Spiele ich dort mit vsync habe ich trotzdem mehr als 30 FPS. 
Oder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## DARPA (18. Juli 2019)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was mit UWP-Box gemeint ist. Aber in FH4 hab ich auch ingame VSync aktiv und das läuft ganz normal.

Das was hks beschreibt kenne ich eigentlich nur von früher, als es noch kein tripple buffering gab.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> UWP Spiele wie z.B. Forza verwerfen selbstständig Frames, wenn ich dort Vsync aktiviere stackt der auch auf 30 Fps.  Auch Enhanced Sync klappt dort nur bedingt. Ich hab nur Forza in der UWP Box, aber wenn ich das Spiele lasse ich es komplett ohne Vsync laufen. Es reicht dort den integrierten Limiter zu verwenden im Spiel, du solltest dann auch kein Tearing haben eigentlich.
> 
> Problem an UWP ist das Vsync und die Box auf die Bildausgabe zugreifen.



Okay dann ist ja alles bestens und ich habe mir umsonst Sorgen gemacht, dass da was nicht stimmt! Danke dir für die Erklärung.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juli 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was mit UWP-Box gemeint ist. Aber in FH4 hab ich auch ingame VSync aktiv und das läuft ganz normal.
> 
> Das was hks beschreibt kenne ich eigentlich nur von früher, als es noch kein tripple buffering gab.


Genau daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht!


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Genau daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht!



Wartest du eigentlich noch auf die Customs?


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was mit UWP-Box gemeint ist. Aber in FH4 hab ich auch ingame VSync aktiv und das läuft ganz normal.
> 
> Das was hks beschreibt kenne ich eigentlich nur von früher, als es noch kein tripple buffering gab.



Also was nun  muss ich "tripple buffering an haben? Das ist nämlich aus bei mir^^ Bin total verunsichert wegen den 30FPS Lock^^ Ich glaub ich muss mir mal ein Steam Spiel installieren um dies heraus zu finden.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wartest du eigentlich noch auf die Customs?


Ja auf die strix, soll wohl im September kommen denke ich. Bin eh bis Ende September im Urlaub werde dann eine holen, wahrscheinlich die xt!


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also was nun  muss ich "tripple buffering an haben? Das ist nämlich aus bei mir^^



Das im Treiber gilt eh nur für OpenGL. TrippelBuffer ist standardmäßig aktiviert.
Es liegt an deiner Konstellation, stell den Limiter entsprechend deiner Hz Zahl ein im Spiel, dann läuft das.Vsync anwendunggesteuert im Treiber.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Juli 2019)

Huhu... es gibt ein Update von MSI zu den Customs.....

Radeon RX 5700 (XT): Acht Custom-Karten von MSI geplant - ComputerBase

und bei Powercolor eine "Fear the Devil" Ankündigung...

PowerColor


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Huhu... es gibt ein Update von MSI zu den Customs.....
> 
> Radeon RX 5700 (XT): Acht Custom-Karten von MSI geplant - ComputerBase


Grade auch gesehen...
Schade, dass das Rot anscheinend nicht mehr verwendet wird....
Ich fand, das war so ein typisch msi Ding.
Mainboard: Schwarz-Rot
Graka: Schwarz-Rot
Kühler: Schwarz-Rot

Anstatt da die Farben zu ändern könnten sie lieber mal ein gescheites Update für das X370 Titanium, oder ein neues Titanium raushauen!!
Oder irgendwas mit weiß...


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (18. Juli 2019)

Universal Windows Platform

Soll es Entwicklern wohl einfacher mit der Kompatibilität machen.
Hilft dabei ein Spiel oder eine App  so zu schreiben, das diese auch auf Windows 10, Xbox One und weiteren laufen, ohne den halben Code umzuschreiben.

Das die ein Problem mit V-Sync haben wusste ich allerdings nicht, ich verlasse mich immer auf FreeSync.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

ResurrectTheSun schrieb:


> Universal Windows Platform
> 
> Soll es Entwicklern wohl einfacher mit der Kompatibilität machen.
> Hilft dabei ein Spiel oder eine App  so zu schreiben, das diese auch auf Windows 10, Xbox One und weiteren laufen, ohne den halben Code umzuschreiben.
> ...



Mit Freesync läuft auch alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## TheNewNow (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja Jungs, wir haben wieder GDDR Speicher.... ich hab ihn nicht vermisst. Frisst Strom, hängt nicht am Block und wird langsamer bei zu viel OC.



Ich muss ehrlich sagen, der Speicher meiner GTX 970 war das beste was ich OC mäßig erlebt habe. Hab den locker auf 4200MHz anheben können, ohne das ich an Leistung verliere (bzw. gewinne weiter, aber CORE war irgendwann zu langsam). Stock war der nur 3500MHz. Und das war auch GDDR Speicher. Der braucht zwar mehr Strom, ist aber trotzdem nicht schlecht und ließ sich gut OCen.


----------



## Bullelet (18. Juli 2019)

meine 970 hatte ich damals auf 1520mhz und speicher auf 4140 dann war ende


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Juli 2019)

Auch von ASrock gibt's jetzt erste Infos zu den customs....

RX 5700 (XT) Challenger: ASRock stellt die ersten Custom-Karten mit Navi vor - ComputerBase


----------



## Bullelet (18. Juli 2019)

Auch als Hellcat oder Demon?(sorry der musste einfach sein)?


----------



## na:L (18. Juli 2019)

Also, die manuelle Einstellung der PCIe Geschwindigkeit scheint zu funktionieren!!! *Danke euch. Dieser Fix sollte irgendwo festgehalten werden.*

Aber mein ASRock lässt mich nur zwischen 1.0/2.0 und Auto entscheiden... danke dafür ASRock.


----------



## Bullelet (18. Juli 2019)

Sollte man vielleicht ein kleines Wiki als Thread eröffnen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Also, die manuelle Einstellung der PCIe Geschwindigkeit scheint zu funktionieren!!! *Danke euch. Dieser Fix sollte irgendwo festgehalten werden.*
> 
> Aber mein ASRock lässt mich nur zwischen 1.0/2.0 und Auto entscheiden... danke dafür ASRock.



Ich habs mal in den Startpost geschrieben, vielleicht liest es ja tatsächlich jemand...


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

Tja mein Project Gear Box ist leider kläglich gescheitert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus mir nicht erfindlichen Gründen ist die Performance mit der GearBox unteriridisch, sowohl mit einer Vega 64 als auch mit der Navi.
Entweder ist die Box defekt oder aber irgendwas funzt an einer Stelle nicht. Die Box geht dann wohl leider zurück, mal sehn ob ich es mit einer anderen probiere.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Tja mein Project Gear Box ist leider kläglich gescheitert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doof


----------



## Minera (18. Juli 2019)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch ruckler oder Performance Probleme bei Battlefield 5 mit Navi oder ist das ein allgemeines Problem?


----------



## hks1981 (18. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Tja mein Project Gear Box ist leider kläglich gescheitert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du es über den internen Display oder über das externe Display versucht? War beim meinem Macbook auch so, wenn ich extern als Monitor genommen habe, war die Performance besser.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hast du es über den internen Display oder über das externe Display versucht? War beim meinem Macbook auch so, wenn ich extern als Monitor genommen habe, war die Performance besser.



Hmmm, wäre ein Ansatz. Danke für den Tip, versuch ich mal noch ehe ich es ad acta lege.

Edit: Bringt auch nix, ich lass es. Schade. Nur was mach ich jetzt mit der Navi?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. Juli 2019)

wär's ne xt gewesen, hättest du sie mir schicken können. xD


----------



## TheNewNow (19. Juli 2019)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass NAVI nicht mehr als 2 Stunden am Stück stabil durchhält? Denn irgendwann chrasht meine Karte aufjedenfall und reißt das ganze System mit. Windows und störende Treiber können es nicht sein, dass System wurde gestern komplett neu aufgesetzt. Mit der Leistung bin ich zwar zufrieden, aber wenn die während des Spielens regelmäßig abstürtzt, ist die Karte eigentlich unbrauchbar für mich.


----------



## Elistaer (19. Juli 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> wär's ne xt gewesen, hättest du sie mir schicken können. xD


Ich hatte sie als custom genommen bzw für eine reine office over kill build Aktion aber da fehlt für CPU und RAM das Geld? 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (19. Juli 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich hatte sie als custom genommen bzw für eine reine office over kill build Aktion aber da fehlt für CPU und RAM das Geld?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Es ist doch eine Custom von Gurdi! Die Gurdi Custom,da bekommst du auch gleich alle Profile mit und für nur 5€ auch eine Originale Unterschrift auf die Karte


----------



## Ion (19. Juli 2019)

Morning Folks

Ich habe mir nun auch eine 5700 XT gegönnt. Die Karte hat mich vollends überzeugt. Viel Leistung, ein leises Ref-Design, effizient. Sie beerbt meine 1070. Ist schon ein fühlbares Upgrade.
Das hatte ich im Discord schon mal gepostet, möchte es euch aber auch gerne zeigen. In *BF5* habe ich den PCGH-Bench mit der alten sowie der neuen Karte nachgestellt, mit folgendem Ergebnis:


Ultra WQHD 1070 @ 2050MHz:

                     Average framerate  :   64.2 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   59.8 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   68.5 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   46.3 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   29.4 FPS

Ultra WQHD 5700XT @ Stock:

                     Average framerate  :   94.7 FPS
                     Minimum framerate  :   89.7 FPS
                     Maximum framerate  :   98.9 FPS
                     1% low framerate   :   80.9 FPS
                     0.1% low framerate :   49.3 FPS

Also mal eben ~48% Leistung drauf gepackt. Mit OC werden daraus sicher >60%.


----------



## hks1981 (19. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmmm, wäre ein Ansatz. Danke für den Tip, versuch ich mal noch ehe ich es ad acta lege.
> 
> Edit: Bringt auch nix, ich lass es. Schade. Nur was mach ich jetzt mit der Navi?




Hey Gurdi noch was. Deaktiviere die Onboard Vega unter Eigenschaften, und fahr das System nur mit der Box hoch. Dann installiere den Treiber nur für die 5700er. Eventuell werden Ressourcen geparkt die du für die externe nicht frei bekommst. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur das es die Intel als zweite Karte gibt nicht aber 2x Vega. Kontrolliere auch mal ob die Karte tatsächlich als die Karte angesprochen wird und nicht beim Gamen z.B. doch die andere die Dienste macht.

Ps: bist du dir 100% sicher das es ein Thunderbold 3 Kabel ist? Denn eigentlich sollte die Leistung nur marginal langsamer sein als wenn du die Karte direkt eingebaut hast?


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ps: bist du dir 100% sicher das es ein Thunderbold 3 Kabel ist? Denn eigentlich sollte die Leistung nur marginal langsamer sein als wenn du die Karte direkt eingebaut hast?


Könnte auch sein, dass der "Thunderbolt 3" Intern nur mit 2 anstatt 4 Lanes angebunden ist.
Ob das relevant ist, weiß ich nicht.
Aber wenn Navi PCIe 4 x16 erwartet, und im Endeffekt PCIe 3 x2 bekommt, könnte das schon was ausmachen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Juli 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass NAVI nicht mehr als 2 Stunden am Stück stabil durchhält? Denn irgendwann chrasht meine Karte aufjedenfall und reißt das ganze System mit. Windows und störende Treiber können es nicht sein, dass System wurde gestern komplett neu aufgesetzt. Mit der Leistung bin ich zwar zufrieden, aber wenn die während des Spielens regelmäßig abstürtzt, ist die Karte eigentlich unbrauchbar für mich.



Nö, bei mir läuft alles wie es soll....
Vielleicht liegt es auch in diesem Fall an der BIOS Einstellung für den PCIe Slot!? Stell den mal Fest auf PCIe3 in der Regel steht der standardmäßig auf AUTO


----------



## hks1981 (19. Juli 2019)

Bei mir läuft auch alles wie es soll! Metro Exodus gestern mal lange gezockt und ich bin begeistert von der Navi  alles auf Ultra Hairworks off und die Karte brauch keine 120w im Game! Habe eine Temp von 61c und der Hotspot langweilt sich bei 69c


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Es ist doch eine Custom von Gurdi! Die Gurdi Custom,da bekommst du auch gleich alle Profile mit und für nur 5€ auch eine Originale Unterschrift auf die Karte



Ich übe gerade an ner alten V56 Blende den gekonnten Handkantenschlag, die Lüfterblende hab ich schon golden angemalt. Nur mein Name ist ziemlich lang und für die Rillen ist mir noch nichts eingefallen 



hks1981 schrieb:


> Hey Gurdi noch was. Deaktiviere die Onboard Vega unter Eigenschaften, und fahr das System nur mit der Box hoch. Dann installiere den Treiber nur für die 5700er. Eventuell werden Ressourcen geparkt die du für die externe nicht frei bekommst. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur das es die Intel als zweite Karte gibt nicht aber 2x Vega. Kontrolliere auch mal ob die Karte tatsächlich als die Karte angesprochen wird und nicht beim Gamen z.B. doch die andere die Dienste macht.
> 
> Ps: bist du dir 100% sicher das es ein Thunderbold 3 Kabel ist? Denn eigentlich sollte die Leistung nur marginal langsamer sein als wenn du die Karte direkt eingebaut hast?



Hab alles durch, ist ein TB 3 Kabel, steht auch drauf. Karte wird korrekt erkannt, Vega M hab ich auch testweise mal komplett raus geschmissen und Karte wird laut GPUZ mit PCI Ex. 4x angesprochen. Eine V64 hatte das selbe Problem, kaum Mehrleistung(Strike 11k Navi, 12k V64). Entweder blockt die Vega M Ressourcen oder die Box ist defekt. Ich vermute eher letzteres, das Netzteil hat auch surren aus der Hölle von der Gear Box, das geht gar nicht.



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass NAVI nicht mehr als 2 Stunden am Stück stabil durchhält? Denn irgendwann chrasht meine Karte aufjedenfall und reißt das ganze System mit. Windows und störende Treiber können es nicht sein, dass System wurde gestern komplett neu aufgesetzt. Mit der Leistung bin ich zwar zufrieden, aber wenn die während des Spielens regelmäßig abstürtzt, ist die Karte eigentlich unbrauchbar für mich.



Wie genau stürzt die Karte denn ab, ich hab Treiber reset gesehen, Blackscreen und total Crash mit surren.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand Lust hier die File mal zu testen von Hellm ob dort die Spannungslimits aufgehoben werde, ich hab meine Karte schon ausgebaut und die nächsten tage keine Zeit.
Anmelden
   | igor sLAB Community


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Juli 2019)

Ich hab Lust  musst aber noch etwas warten.
Ich will erst die Temperaturtests machen bevor der Morpheus drauf kommt.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Du musst die File ja nur adaptieren und schauen ob es generell einstellbar ist.


----------



## DerLachs (19. Juli 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen einer optimierten Vega 56 und optimierten 5700/5700 XT ist? 30-40 Prozent?


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du musst die File ja nur adaptieren und schauen ob es generell einstellbar ist.



Hast eigentlich recht , dann mach ich das heute Abend mal.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (19. Juli 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß der Unterschied zwischen einer optimierten Vega 56 und optimierten 5700/5700 XT ist? 30-40 Prozent?



Kommt darauf an, wie stark jeweils optimiert. 

Meine Nitro 64 ist laut ersten Erkenntnissen mit eff. 1680 Mhz GPU und 1080 Mhz Mem wohl etwas über ner optimierten 5700 (non XT). In Assassins Creed Odyssey stinkt meine Vega aber gnadenlos ab, ebenso in Sup4K. Eine Vega 56 mit ähnlichen Werten (also auf 64-Bios geflasht) wird ein paar Prozentpunkte unter einer optimierten 5700 (non XT) liegen. Je nach Anwendungsfall.

Gegen ne (optimierte) 5700 XT sieht keine Vega Land. Die ist ja schon Stock fast auf 1080ti-Niveau. Zudem ist unklar, ob sich durch neue Treiber der Speicher der Navis besser übertakten lässt. Da wäre theoretisch nochmal großes Potential.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie stark jeweils optimiert.
> 
> Meine Nitro 64 ist laut ersten Erkenntnissen mit eff. 1680 Mhz GPU und 1080 Mhz Mem wohl etwas über ner optimierten 5700 (non XT). In Assassins Creed Odyssey stinkt meine Vega aber gnadenlos ab, ebenso in Sup4K. Eine Vega 56 mit ähnlichen Werten (also auf 64-Bios geflasht) wird ein paar Prozentpunkte unter einer optimierten 5700 (non XT) liegen. Je nach Anwendungsfall.
> 
> Gegen ne (optimierte) 5700 XT sieht keine Vega Land. Die ist ja schon Stock fast auf 1080ti-Niveau. Zudem ist unklar, ob sich durch neue Treiber der Speicher der Navis besser übertakten lässt. Da wäre theoretisch nochmal großes Potential.



Zutreffende Einschätzung. Also ne optimierte 5700XT catcht die VII @Stock in den meisten Szenarien, vor allem unterhalb von UHD.


----------



## TheNewNow (19. Juli 2019)

Im normalfall wenn die abstürtzt direkt ein kompletter Blackscreen. Kurzes Surren, dann ist der Ton weg und nichts geht mehr. Treiberreset hatte ich bei zuviel OC (bzw. zu geringe Spannung dafür) auch mal gehabt. Die Abstürze habe ich allerdings auch ohne Overclocking.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Im normalfall wenn die abstürtzt direkt ein kompletter Blackscreen. Kurzes Surren, dann ist der Ton weg und nichts geht mehr. Treiberreset hatte ich bei zuviel OC (bzw. zu geringe Spannung dafür) auch mal gehabt. Die Abstürze habe ich allerdings auch ohne Overclocking.



Heb mal die Spannungskurve ein wenig an am Mittelpunkt und teste das mal. Kannst ja sonst alles @Stock lassen.


----------



## DerLachs (19. Juli 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wie stark jeweils optimiert.
> 
> Meine Nitro 64 ist laut ersten Erkenntnissen mit eff. 1680 Mhz GPU und  1080 Mhz Mem wohl etwas über ner optimierten 5700 (non XT). In Assassins  Creed Odyssey stinkt meine Vega aber gnadenlos ab, ebenso in Sup4K.  Eine Vega 56 mit ähnlichen Werten (also auf 64-Bios geflasht) wird ein  paar Prozentpunkte unter einer optimierten 5700 (non XT) liegen. Je nach  Anwendungsfall.
> 
> Gegen ne (optimierte) 5700 XT sieht keine Vega Land. Die ist ja schon  Stock fast auf 1080ti-Niveau. Zudem ist unklar, ob sich durch neue  Treiber der Speicher der Navis besser übertakten lässt. Da wäre  theoretisch nochmal großes Potential.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Zutreffende Einschätzung. Also ne optimierte 5700XT catcht die VII @Stock in den meisten Szenarien, vor allem unterhalb von UHD.



Meine Vega läuft mit ca. 1510-1550 MHz Chiptakt und 940 MHz Speichertakt. Klingt so, als würde ich mit einer optimierten 5700XT auch einen spürbaren Leistungsschub kriegen. Vielleicht warte ich aber auch auf Big Navi.


----------



## Bullelet (19. Juli 2019)

DIe andere Frage ist ob  und wann Big Navi kommt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Juli 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> DIe andere Frage ist ob  und wann Big Navi kommt.



Glaube nicht, dass man am "ob" zweifeln muss.....  Bestes Indiz bisher: Sapphire sichert sich die Bezeichnungen 5800...5900... denke nicht, dass Sapphire ne 5700XT mit Werks-OC als 5900 verkaufen will....


----------



## Bullelet (19. Juli 2019)

Wäre echt nice wenn die Anfang nächsten Jahres rauskommen.
Dann würde ich sogar noch warten statt mir ne Custom zu holen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Meine Vega läuft mit ca. 1510-1550 MHz Chiptakt und 940 MHz Speichertakt. Klingt so, als würde ich mit einer optimierten 5700XT auch einen spürbaren Leistungsschub kriegen. Vielleicht warte ich aber auch auf Big Navi.



Ja das wirst du schon merken wenn du die XT trimmst wird die schon gut rennen. Ich war überrascht wie gering der Unterschied der gepimpten 5700er war zu meiner und meine Seven ist schon mit 2Ghz gut dabei.

Wenn Ihr schon über Big Navi spekulieren wollt, schaut euch einfach mal die Referenzplatine an. Da ist Platz für Phasen in Hülle und fülle. Entweder hat man den gelassen damit die Bordpartner auf der Ref.Platine die Phasen doubeln können, oder das Board dient direkt nem größeren Chip als Basis. Es macht eigentlich keinen Sinn soviel Platz zu lassen und vorzubereiten wenn man das nicht konkret nutzen will. Ich denke man hat noch was im Petto.


----------



## Bullelet (19. Juli 2019)

Die muss ich mir mal angucken, bei uns inder Firma haben wir auch viele Platinen wo noch massig Platz für andere FPGAs und etc. ist.
Ja. dawürde deutlich mehr draufgehen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Perfekt zum doubeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (19. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Perfekt zum doubeln.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mach das weg, das ist Porno.


----------



## Sesselsitzer-2 (19. Juli 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Vielleicht warte ich aber auch auf Big Navi.



Ich hatte mir das ja auch vorgenommen (schon Mitte 2018 mit meiner 570 8GB) aber ich verkünde jetzt schon, dass ich es nicht durchhalten werde. Inzwischen habe ich mir schon einige denkbare Alibi-Szenarien zurechtgelegt:

1.) Der Klassiker ist natürlich der Zweit-PC, der dringend mit meiner völlig veralteten Nitro 64 ausgestattet werden muss.

2.) Zudem muss ich dringendst Vega vs. Navi - Benchmarks im OC ausloten. Nur um halt die Details ans Licht zu bringen. Für einen Freund.

3.) Es wird mit Sicherheit ein Angebot geben, bei dem ich dumm wäre, es nicht sofort zu kaufen.

4.) Ich hab so Bock auf Basteln.

5.) ääääh ... will haben ...

Sobald da ne richtig fette Custom-Navi für 450 Tacken da ist, wird die sowas von gekauft. 1080ti-Leistung reicht mir dicke (wie bescheiden^^), es gab in den letzten Jahren einfach zuviele Singleplayerspiele, die in 1080p bei ner "normalen" GPU in bestimmten Szenarien zu sehr verkacken. 1080ti-Leistung "feit" mich im Großteil davor.

PS. Wo ist RX480? Ich vermisse ihn in diesem Thread.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Juli 2019)

Du hast 6) vergessen:

Ein paar Aliens haben mir befohlen eine Navi GPU zu kaufen, sonst werden sie unseren Planeten zerstören.


----------



## DerLachs (19. Juli 2019)

Sesselsitzer-2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das ja auch vorgenommen (schon Mitte 2018 mit meiner 570 8GB) aber ich verkünde jetzt schon, dass ich es nicht durchhalten werde. Inzwischen habe ich mir schon einige denkbare Alibi-Szenarien zurechtgelegt:
> 
> 1.) Der Klassiker ist natürlich der Zweit-PC, der dringend mit meiner völlig veralteten Nitro 64 ausgestattet werden muss.
> 
> ...


Ich könnte deine Liste um 37 weitere Gründe ergänzen, aber lassen wir das lieber.


----------



## hks1981 (19. Juli 2019)

Darf ich vorstellen meine Werte nach 4 Stunden Metro in 2560x1440p. Das ganz oben bitte vergessen, es waren im Schnitt 1890-1950MHZ bei ständigen 60FPS in Ultra! Freesync+Vsync ON. Ich liebe diese Karte und den AE IV Kühler


----------



## vinacis_vivids (19. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen meine Werte nach 4 Stunden Metro in 2560x1440p. Das ganz oben bitte vergessen, es waren im Schnitt 1890-1950MHZ bei ständigen 60FPS in Ultra! Freesync+Vsync ON. Ich liebe diese Karte und den AE IV Kühler



Das ist ne Klasse Leistung und wohl auf dem Level einer RTX2080.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

vinacis_vivids schrieb:


> Das ist ne Klasse Leistung und wohl auf dem Level einer RTX2080.



Naja dafür brauch es schon ne ecke mehr oc.


----------



## hks1981 (19. Juli 2019)

Gar nicht vor damit an eine 2080 zu kratzen. Mein Ziel  ist es Wqhd 60Fps bei wenig Stromverbrauch. Karte ist auch von 1.2v auf 1,064v gestellt und die Lüfterkurve angepasst auf maximal 70% was ich auch noch immer nicht aus dem Gehäuse höre aber der Speicher dankt es mit knapp 6c  Für mich reicht die Leistung mal dicke!


----------



## Gurdi (19. Juli 2019)

Auf jeden Fall ein feines Setting. Ich würde den Speicher noch etwas hoch ziehen an deiner Stelle, gibts ja fast für Umme.


----------



## hks1981 (19. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein feines Setting. Ich würde den Speicher noch etwas hoch ziehen an deiner Stelle, gibts ja fast für Umme.



Das mache ich morgen! Morgen sollten die Speicherkühler aus Kupfer kommen. Dann werde ich diese auch vorne noch bestücken. Damit sollte ich dann was den Speicher angeht alle Vorkehrungen getroffen haben, damit dieser brav bleibt 

Hatte heute mal 95c auf dem Speicher bei Metro ohne Vsnyc aber da hatte ich die Lüfterkurve auch vergessen gehabt die hat sich bei gemütlichen 23-30% eingestellt gehabt  Morgen werde ich nach dem Umbau erneut ohne Vsync testen mal sehen welche Verbesserung.


----------



## TheNewNow (20. Juli 2019)

Ich habe nochmal einiges getestet, aber nach einiger Zeit stürtzt die Karte aufjedenfall ab. Habe jetzt 2h geschafft und dann kam der Crash. Bei den anderen malen kam auch nach ca. 2h der Crash. Weiß echt nicht, was ich mit der Karte machen soll. Denn wenn die so instabil ist, kommt kein Nachrüstkühler drauf... Aber ich habe ja Garantie und kann sie auch noch innerhalb der 2 Wochen zurückschicken (wäre bei mir dann in einer Woche Dienstag). Bis dahin gucke ich ob es doch noch irgendwie fixen kann.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2019)

Bei random Crashes wird bei Navi der Einsatz von DDU empfohlen.
Mach mal alles runter und dann Treiber neu drauf.


----------



## hks1981 (20. Juli 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal einiges getestet, aber nach einiger Zeit stürtzt die Karte aufjedenfall ab. Habe jetzt 2h geschafft und dann kam der Crash. Bei den anderen malen kam auch nach ca. 2h der Crash. Weiß echt nicht, was ich mit der Karte machen soll. Denn wenn die so instabil ist, kommt kein Nachrüstkühler drauf... Aber ich habe ja Garantie und kann sie auch noch innerhalb der 2 Wochen zurückschicken (wäre bei mir dann in einer Woche Dienstag). Bis dahin gucke ich ob es doch noch irgendwie fixen kann.



Was genau sagt denn die Windows Ereignis Anzeige nach so einem Crash? Hier sollte Protokoliert sein, was sich verabschiedet hat.


----------



## openSUSE (20. Juli 2019)

Hardware Unboxed

Radeon Anti-Lag Tested, Can AMD Deliver Another Must-Have GPU Feature?
YouTube


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Juli 2019)

RX 5800
2100 Mhz
56 CU

Ca. 2080 TI Leistung ?

YouTube


----------



## TheNewNow (20. Juli 2019)

Die Ereignisanzeige sagt nicht viel:
Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.

Ist ein kritischer Kernelpowerfehler. Aber was da abstürzt sagt es nicht. 

DDU habe ich jetzt schon so oft benutzt, ich habe sogar Windows neu installiert (habe jetzt wenigstens ne frische Installation), falls DDU nicht alles findet...
Ich habe jetzt mal den AMD Chipsatz Treiber installiert und die Grafikkarte neu eingesetzt. Vielleicht hilft ja davon irgendwas.


----------



## Nosferatu (20. Juli 2019)

Bekommt man Navi 5700XT leise mit UV? Oder soll ich auf Customs warten? (Hasse warten......) Die Meinungen gehen ja sehr weit auseinander da Lautstärke subjektiv ist.


----------



## Minera (20. Juli 2019)

Eure Einschätzung Jungs.

Glaubt ihr das Navi mit HBM2 Speicher noch mehr Leistung gebracht hätte oder findet ihr das es der richtige Weg war GDDR6 zu nutzen ?



Nosferatu schrieb:


> Bekommt man Navi 5700XT leise mit UV? Oder soll ich auf Customs warten? (Hasse warten......) Die Meinungen gehen ja sehr weit auseinander da Lautstärke subjektiv ist.




Wenn du warten kannst dann warte bis August oder Pack den arctic accelero xtreme iv drauf wenn du es dir zutraust  

Ich muss ehrlich sagen das die 2100RPM die maximal Anliegen doch vergleichsweise gegenüber Vega (Referenz) angenehm sind weil's nur ein Lüfterrauschen ist. Wer aber ein silent system haben will muss umbauen oder bis August warten


----------



## Nosferatu (20. Juli 2019)

HBM 2 zu teuer also ja. Für High end aber bitte wieder.

Hmmm also in Geduld üben du dich musst.


----------



## Minera (20. Juli 2019)

Ich kann dir versichern das so ein Umbau auf arctic accelero xtreme iv nicht schwer ist wenn man sich Zeit nimmt. Ich habe es auch zum ersten mal gemacht. Es lohnt sich definitiv. Du hast teilweise Temperatur Unterschiede von bis zu *30 Grad *


----------



## Nosferatu (20. Juli 2019)

Gibts nen guide? Wäre interessiert daran macht ja auch fun habe nur bedenken das ich die Karte schrotte.


----------



## Minera (20. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Gibts nen guide? Wäre interessiert daran macht ja auch fun habe nur bedenken das ich die Karte schrotte.



Grundsätzlich reicht die Anleitung von Arctic selbst. Ich kann dir dabei aber auch behilflich sein per PN, im Navi Laberthread oder @Gurdi für allgemeine Fragen oder @hks1981 (der den gleichen kühler verbaut hat) sicherlich auch  

Wenn du also Fragen dazu hast immer her damit.


----------



## blautemple (20. Juli 2019)

Im Grunde kann man da echt nicht viel falsch machen wenn man sich brav an die Anleitung hält. Die Montage ist am Ende auf jeder GPU gleich 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2019)

Also die 5700er hab ich leise bekommen ohne große Probleme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XT Passed entspricht etwas einer Xt Stock von der Wattage und der Leistung.


----------



## Nosferatu (20. Juli 2019)

Naja die XT sauft halt schon ein bisschen mehr.


----------



## Ion (20. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Bekommt man Navi 5700XT leise mit UV? Oder soll ich auf Customs warten? (Hasse warten......) Die Meinungen gehen ja sehr weit auseinander da Lautstärke subjektiv ist.


Fürn Ref. Design ist die wirklich leise. Im geschlossenen Gehäuse und mit Sound zockend nicht wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Minera (20. Juli 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Fürn Ref. Design ist die wirklich leise. Im geschlossenen Gehäuse und mit Sound zockend nicht wahrnehmbar.



Ich hatte mal eine Vega 56 Referenz. Die war so dermaßen laut @Default das ich sogar dachte das meine Nachbarn die Grafikkarte hören (unsere Wände sind gefühlt aus pappe).
Dann bekam ich die RX 5700 XT und war überrascht das die Grafikkarte für einen Referenz Kühler doch im Vergleich zu Vega leiser war.
Ich hab den arctic accelero xtreme iv nur draufgeschnallt weil ich einfach basteln wollte, mich weiter entwickeln wollte was meine Erfahrung betrifft und natürlich um ein silent System zu haben.
Auf CB wurde Navi immer als Laut betitelt und ich weiß das jeder von uns einen Grenzwert hat was Lautstärke betrifft. Man brauch schon eine ganze Menge Mut um eine 419€ teure Grafikkarte mal eben auseinander zu bauen und einen anderen Kühler drauf zu bauen. Ich bin letzendlich froh diesen schritt gewagt zu haben. Ich hab soviele PCs zusammengebaut aber eine Grafikkarte auseinander zu bauen habe ich noch nie gemacht aber es lohnt sich


----------



## Nosferatu (20. Juli 2019)

Hört sich gut an. Msi hat ja die Customs auf ende Aug verschoben statt mitte in deren Stream. Grrrrr


----------



## Gurdi (20. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Naja die XT sauft halt schon ein bisschen mehr.



Wie gesagt, der XT Build entspricht der Wattage einer XT!


----------



## Nosferatu (20. Juli 2019)

Hmmm na dann warte ich auf das nächste Mydealz angebot  Uv macht e fun.


----------



## hks1981 (20. Juli 2019)

Leider sind meine Kühlkörper für den Speicher nicht gekommen. Muss also bis mindestens Montag warten. Dann kann ich euch genauer melden, ob die Temps beim Speicher sinken beim AE IV.


----------



## Minera (20. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Leider sind meine Kühlkörper für den Speicher nicht gekommen. Muss also bis mindestens Montag warten. Dann kann ich euch genauer melden, ob die Temps beim Speicher sinken beim AE IV.



Das gleiche bei mir auch. Sollten heute kommen aber kamen nicht.


----------



## hks1981 (20. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Das gleiche bei mir auch. Sollten heute kommen aber kamen nicht.



Dürften gerade ausverkauft sein wegen GDDR6


----------



## Minera (20. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Dürften gerade ausverkauft sein wegen GDDR6



Wobei mich die temps jetzt zwischen 85-90 Grad nicht stören. Mit dem Referenz kühler ist es ja nicht anders. Dafür gammelt meine GPU temp bei 60-65 Grad Rum mit Standart lüfterkurve. Die VRMs 70/60/55 ungefähr.


----------



## Nosferatu (20. Juli 2019)

Was verbraucht Gddr mehr zu hbm ?


----------



## RabBatZ (20. Juli 2019)

Tach zusammen,

ich werde mir eine XT anzuschaffen und würde diese gerne auf einen Accelero IV umrüsten. Zusätlich sollen gleich auf der Front zusätzliche Kühler für die Mosfets und den GDDR verbaut werden.

Hat evetuell einer von euch die Größe des GDDR6 Chips zufällig ausgemessen oder die Maße zur Hand? Möchte möglichst passende Kühlkörper nachrüsten und die gleich mit bestellen.

Könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Infos zur Spannungsversorgung des Boards geben? Ich habe mich gefragt ob die Platinen der Custom Modelle diesbezüglich wirklich Vorteile im vergleich zur Referenzplatine bringen werden. Das OC-Potenzial kann, so weit ich das sehe, jetzt schon recht stabil ausgereitzt werden.


----------



## Minera (21. Juli 2019)

RabBatZ schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich werde mir eine XT anzuschaffen und würde diese gerne auf einen Accelero IV umrüsten. Zusätlich sollen gleich auf der Front zusätzliche Kühler für die Mosfets und den GDDR verbaut werden.
> 
> Hat evetuell einer von euch die Größe des GDDR6 Chips zufällig ausgemessen oder die Maße zur Hand? Möchte möglichst passende Kühlkörper nachrüsten und die gleich mit bestellen.



https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01DLQIMPE?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image

Das sind die, die ich bestellt habe. Die kleinen sind für VRMs bei den VRAM dann die großen. Du musst aber mindest ein paar Millimeter Abstand halten beim VRAM sonst kommst du mit den Heatpipes in Berührung.. Von der Höhe her passen die aber . Hab bis jetzt nur vier Stück davon verbaut. Die VRM sind alle mit den kleinen heatsinks bereits bestückt

Du brauchst mindestens 8 Stück von den großen. Über 10mm sollten die aber nicht sein sonst wird's ziemlich eng wenn du heatsinks beim VRAM drauf kleben willst.


----------



## Minera (21. Juli 2019)

Eine Frage an @Gurdi

Vom Datenblatt her müsste die seven ja weitaus überlegen sein. Alleine die Bandbreite ist doppelt so hoch. Die shader Einheit sind deutlich höher und der 16GB VRAM


Aber AMD alleine hat durch Veränderung der Architektur enorme Leistung hervorbringen können und das ist erstaunlich trotz der geringeren shader Einheiten.

Nun kam die RX 5700XT mit deutlich weniger shader und ist FAST gleichauf mit der seven je nach Spiel ist Mal die seven vorne oder die RX 5700 XT.

Nun lass und Mal ein bisschen Gedankenspiel betreiben. Stellt euch vor Navi kommt mit 7nm+ und mit 3840 shader wie die seven. Das wäre ein enormer Leistungssprung. Glaubt ihr das Navi noch ausbaufähig ist ? 

Navi bietet eine solide Grundbasis. Ich bin der Meinung das HBM2 die bessere Lösung gewesen wäre.  Warum?

AMD hat mit HBM2 einen speicher hervorgebracht der Extrem taktfreudig ist und eine hohe Bandbreite hat. Ich halte nicht viel von den GDDR6 speicher. Nun stellt euch Mal vor... Navi mit 1TB Speicher Bandbreite... Ein absolutes Monster. Dafür nehme ich auch gerne 50-80W mehr Leistungsaufnahme in kauf.

Ihr merkt schon... Ich hätte mir Navi lieber mir HBM2 gewünscht.


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

Dann wäre der Preis nicht mehr Konkurrenzfähig. vlt hats ja high end navi.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Eine Frage an @Gurdi
> 
> Vom Datenblatt her müsste die seven ja weitaus überlegen sein. Alleine die Bandbreite ist doppelt so hoch. Die shader Einheit sind deutlich höher und der 16GB VRAM
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht das wir den HBM auf Navi wiedersehen werde, wahrscheinlicher ist eine Bestückung mit 12GB GDDR6 auf den großen Modellen um die Bandbreite anzuheben, Shader dann irgendwo  ~2800. Um die 2080ti zu kriegen dann wohl selbes Interface mit ~3200Shadern.

Hier mal meine zusammengefasste HighOC von der 5700er.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a-223.html#post9945858


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Juli 2019)

56 CU
Ca. 2100 Mhz
384 bIT Speicherinterface
12 GB GDDR6  ?
5800 XT

580 Dollar/Euro


Denke dass es so wie im Video kommen wird.
YouTube


----------



## na:L (21. Juli 2019)

Ich bin echt gespannt auf eure Ergebnisse mit den Kupferkühlern auf den RAMs. Ich denke es wird nicht viel bringen (ohne euch die Vorfreude zu nehmen ). Die kleinen Kühlerchen gehen vorher schon in die Sättigung, dass das Material(ALU oder Kupfer) eigentlich keine Rolle spielen sollte bezüglich Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Meistens spielt man ja länger als ein paar Minuten. Eine Vergrößerung der der Kühlfläche wäre bestimmt besser.
ABER warten wir ab auf eure Ergebnisse.

Bei mir liegt auch schon seit der Woche der Morpheus rum und wartet auf seinen Einsatz. Ich werde versuchen die Backplate mit Wärmeleitpads an die RAMs anzubinden und erhoffe mir davon etwas.


----------



## RabBatZ (21. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01DLQIMPE?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
> 
> Das sind die, die ich bestellt habe. Die kleinen sind für VRMs bei den VRAM dann die großen. Du musst aber mindest ein paar Millimeter Abstand halten beim VRAM sonst kommst du mit den Heatpipes in Berührung.. Von der Höhe her passen die aber . Hab bis jetzt nur vier Stück davon verbaut. Die VRM sind alle mit den kleinen heatsinks bereits bestückt
> 
> Du brauchst mindestens 8 Stück von den großen. Über 10mm sollten die aber nicht sein sonst wird's ziemlich eng wenn du heatsinks beim VRAM drauf kleben willst.



Danke für die Infos, hier noch ein paar Fragen (Sorry bin neu im elektronik Modding)

1) Mit Abstand halten meinst du den Abstand nach oben hin zu Heatpipe oder die Grundfläche der Kühlkörper und dmit den Abstand zwischen den Speicherchips? 
2) Hast du die kleinen auf Spulen oder die Mosfets geklebt? Wenn ich das richtig deute besteht ein Mosfet hier immer nur aus zwei kleinen Bausteinen auf der Front der Platine, direkt neben der Spule. Kann man da ordentlichen Kontakt herstellen mit den dünnen, schon auf den Kühlern vorhandenen Klebestreifen?

Mein Plan ist es besten falls einen alten Graka Kühler (sehr AAALT ^^) so zu fräsen das ich diesen wir beim Morpheus auf den Mosfets mit Pushpins befestigen kann.


----------



## hks1981 (21. Juli 2019)

Er meint den Abstand zum Kühlkörper. Das mir dem modifizieren mit einer alten Kartenkühlung die du fräst, ist ein guter Plan! Du kannst aber auch die Abdeckung des Originalen Kühler hernehmen, der nur den Rambereich abdeckt nehmen und zurecht fräsen. Leider fehlt mir das Werkzeug dafür sonst hätte ich das mal probiert.


----------



## RabBatZ (21. Juli 2019)

Das wäre ne Idee, ich möchte aber ungern das Original zerstören um die Garantie zu erhalten. Mein Ziel ist es die Bauteile möglichst rund herum zu kühlen so das die Wärme nicht nur übers pcb abgeführt wird und ggf hotspots vermieden werden. Evtl gibts dann auch etwas mehr Stabi beim ddr


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

Ich würd es wie bei der Vega machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



David gegen Goliath, nur das Goliath nicht verliert....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust hier die File mal zu testen von Hellm ob dort die Spannungslimits aufgehoben werde, ich hab meine Karte schon ausgebaut und die nächsten tage keine Zeit.
> Anmelden
> | igor sLAB Community



:/ Das Forum geht wieder aber  der Anhang nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

Ticker mal Hellm an der kann dir das direkt schicken.


----------



## hks1981 (21. Juli 2019)

Da der Stockkühler trotz Metallumrandung schon mit 90c gekämpft hat, glaub ich nicht das es dann noch viel zu Optimieren gibt. Ich mach auch nicht mehr viel nur noch die Rippen drauf und gut ist es. Das Maximum geht dann nur noch mit Fullcover Wakü, denke ich mal


----------



## RabBatZ (21. Juli 2019)

Die Vega Variante mit ref Abdeckung ist echt interessannt. Der aktuelle Heatsink ist jedoch mit der Platte verklebt, wie ich bei gamersnexus gesehen habe. YouTube Zudem liegt der Speicher auch unter der Platte und kann nicht wie bei Vega direkt vom großen Hauptkühler profitieren.


----------



## TheNewNow (21. Juli 2019)

Das Problem am Stockkühler ist die Temperatur. Wenn der Kühler selber schon 70°C hat, wird es schwer auch den Speicher besser zu kühlen. Bei höherer Umdrehungzahl ist auch der Speicher mit den Stock Kühler kühler. 

Und ich vermute ebenfalls, dass "Big Navi" nur GDDR6 haben wird. Der Chip ist vom Aufbau für GDDR6 gebaut und es müssten größere Anpassungen gemacht werden, um Navi zu beiden kompatibel zu machen. Zusätzlich ist es für AMD günstiger. So langsam ist der Speicher ja auch nicht, er geht in eine andere Richtung als HBM. Während HBM mit möglichst vielen Datenleitungen Bandbreite scheffelt, profitiert GDDR vorallen von seinen 16fach prefetching. Der relle Speichertakt ist ähnlich und wäre mit 512Bit Interface wohl auch annähernd 1TB/s. Allerdings wären 384bit und ca. 768GB/s mit 12GB und mehr CUs wohl genug um die Seven deutlich zu schlagen und NVIDIA bei der Highendware nahe zu kommen. Einziger großer Vorteil von HBM ist der geringe Stromverbrauch.

Meine Navi läuft jetzt anscheinend auch wieder stabil. Hatte gestern keinen Crash mehr nach mehr als 3,5 Stunden am Stück spielen. Was das Problem war kann ich aber nicht beantworten.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Juli 2019)

AMD hatte doch mal gesagt Navi kann gddr und HBM.
Klar könnte gddr6 mehr, aber schau dir die temps doch mal an. Nee, lieber HBM.

Der vram bei der Navi hindert schon jetzt, ich komme mit Morpheus schon auf 2160 MHz nur um davon zu profitieren muss ich den vram auch hochziehen was dann in fast 100c endet. Ich finde es unverantwortlich diese Ergebnisse zu posten. 
Vorerst würde ich auch keinem raten auf den Morpheus um zu bauen, zumindest sollte er die original Teile nicht zersägen. Selbst mit Kühlerchen auf dem vram, der vram wird beim Morpheus nicht wirklich gekühlt. Da hilft es auch nicht 2 25€ Lüfter zu kaufen, es wird nicht wirklich was.
Ich probiere es noch mit einer Kupferplatte die seitlich der Karte von den Lüftern mitgekühlt wird, aber eigentlich warte ich auf die Wasserkühler.

Der Witz an der Sache ist, die AMD GPU selbst geht viel besser als gedacht. Der vram, von dem es eigentlich keiner dachte, macht Probleme.


----------



## Minera (21. Juli 2019)

Also ich klebe die heatsinks wie gesagt alle auf den VRAM. Die VRMs sind bereits bestückt. Anschließend kommt noch ein Lüfter beim Gehäuse am Seitenteil hin der direkt auf die Grafikkarte Frischluft bläst da erhoffe ich mir schon 5-7 Grad.


----------



## hks1981 (21. Juli 2019)

Leider finde ich zum GDDR 6 kein Datenblatt. Aber bis zu 100c sollte mal nix kaputt gehen, wenn man den Datenblatt von GDDR 5 folgen darf. Noch vermute ich noch immer ein Offset auf dem Ram. Das könnte bestimmt Igor mit seinem starken Equipment messen, was da wirklich an Temp ist. Es wird auch bestimmt mit dem Treiber in einer neueren Version möglich sein, die Spannung zu senken! Da hat AMD bestimmt auch wieder übertrieben bei den werten. 

Da mein Moni eh nicht mehr als 60HZ hat spielt es auch keine Rolle denn mit Freesync und Vsync kommt der Speicher noch unoptimiert bei mir auf 72c, was ja Kindergeburtstag ist und der Speicher sich Pudelwohl fühlt


----------



## TheNewNow (21. Juli 2019)

Das Problem beim GDDR6 ist ja, dass es nicht so direkt von einer großen Kühlplatte gekühlt werden kann. Und diese kleinen Kühlkörperchen sind zu klein um wirklich Vorteile zu bringen. Die müssten direkt mit den Kühler verbunden sein. Und mit den Stockkühler bekommt man die locker auf 80°C gedrückt, bei ca. 3000RPM. Wenn man die Kühlkörper direkt mit den Hauptkühler verbinden könnte, wäre sowas wie ein Accelero oder Morpheus absolut geeignet um auch den Speicher richtig zu kühlen.

Von Samsung habe ich auch kein Datenblatt gefunden. Micron spricht von maximal 105 Grad.


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

Wie wären dann 16gb oder gar mehr gddr56 zu kühlen=?


----------



## RabBatZ (21. Juli 2019)

Ich denke limiterend für den Maximalen Speicher is eher der platz auf der Platine. Ne gescheite Speicherkühlung sollte sicher nicht das Problem bei ner gescheiten Custom sein


----------



## openSUSE (21. Juli 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Das Problem beim GDDR6 ist ja, dass es nicht so direkt von einer großen Kühlplatte gekühlt werden kann. Und diese kleinen Kühlkörperchen sind zu klein um wirklich Vorteile zu bringen. Die müssten direkt mit den Kühler verbunden sein. Und mit den Stockkühler bekommt man die locker auf 80°C gedrückt, bei ca. 3000RPM. Wenn man die Kühlkörper direkt mit den Hauptkühler verbinden könnte, wäre sowas wie ein Accelero oder Morpheus absolut geeignet um auch den Speicher richtig zu kühlen.
> 
> Von Samsung habe ich auch kein Datenblatt gefunden. Micron spricht von maximal 105 Grad.


Meiner Meinung nach macht der gddr6 viel mehr Probleme als der immer wieder gescholtene HBM auf der Vega, trotz ähnlicher Bandbreite.
Die Entscheidung gddr6 statt HBM zu nutzen war sicherlich eine rein wirtschaftliche Entscheidung, technisch wäre die Entscheidung sicher HBM gewesen. Aber klar, AMD braucht auch die höhere Marge.

Stock und mit default settings sieht der vram auch die 90c. :O


----------



## hks1981 (21. Juli 2019)

Also ich konnte bei HBM keinen Vorteil feststellen im Gesamten. Daher der Wechsel von HBM auf GDDR für mich auch von Seiten AMD nachvollziehbar gewesen. Ich mach mich mal wegen dem Speicher nicht so verrückt. 2-3 Järchen wird er schon halten, dann kommt eh wieder neues Spielzeug


----------



## TheNewNow (21. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach macht der gddr6 viel mehr Probleme als der immer wieder gescholtene HBM auf der Vega, trotz ähnlicher Bandbreite.
> Die Entscheidung gddr6 statt HBM zu nutzen war sicherlich eine rein wirtschaftliche Entscheidung, technisch wäre die Entscheidung sicher HBM gewesen. Aber klar, AMD braucht auch die höhere Marge.
> 
> Stock und mit default settings sieht der vram auch die 90c. :O



Wir müssen eben oft mit den wirtschaftlicheren Entscheidungen leben. Mit HBM2 wäre die Karte auch nochmal teurer gewesen. 
Und was sind eigentlich diese großen Probleme, die der GDDR6 angeblich macht? Wird wärmer? Ja... aber eine ordentliche Custom könnte den auch besser kühlen (direct VRAM und geringere Kühlertemperatur). Der Core wird ja auch recht warm, das können Customs dann auch besser. Der Stromverbrauch wäre auch geringer. Aber was sonst noch? OC ist immer ein Glückspiel und ist wahrscheinlich Spannungs limitiert. Wenn die 0,85V stimmen, dann wäre mit höherer Spannung auch eine höhere Frequenz drin. Ist bei HBM2 ja auch nicht groß anders.

Und die Bandbreite hinkt HBM auch nicht wirklich hinterher. Also wäre es nochnichtmal groß schneller gewesen.



Nosferatu schrieb:


> Wie wären dann 16gb oder gar mehr gddr56 zu kühlen=?



Das wäre kein Problem. Die hätten dann eine deutlich größere Fläche und wären so einfach zu kühlen. Das Problem ist ja nicht deren Hitze, sondern die zu kleine Oberfläche,


----------



## Minera (21. Juli 2019)

Also selbst wenns nur 5 Grad sind beim VRAM die dadurch besser werden dann ist es ja dennoch immerhin etwas. Ich bin gespannt wie es sein wird wenn alle Kühlkörper drauf geklebt sind mit den gehäuselüfter der direkt drauf "pustet". Muss aber wie gesagt noch drauf warten bis das bei mir ankommt. Werde dann aber die Werte hier Posten selbstverständlich dann mit Standart lüfterkurve vom accelero xtreme iv


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

Ich bin da auch nicht so ganz schlau draus geworden. Also wenn man die Baseplate zuschneidet bei Navi kriegt der Morpheus den Vram sicher locker gekühlt, da die wärme auf der Baseplate verteilt wird und vom Morpheus direkt gekühlt wird. Das zuschneiden ist nur noch schwieriger weil man den Kühlkörper abtrennen muss. Keine Ahnung wie gut das klappt.

Das mit dem Speicher auf den Karten ist so ne Sache. Beim übertakten sind mir da mehrere Aspekte aufgefallen. Es scheint mir als wär es nötig bei höherem Speichertakt die SOC Clock zu erhöhen, das tut die Karte aber nicht. Es kann auch sein das die Spannung und/oder die Timings sehr straff eingestellt sind.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also ich konnte bei HBM keinen Vorteil feststellen im Gesamten. Daher der Wechsel von HBM auf GDDR für mich auch von Seiten AMD nachvollziehbar gewesen. Ich mach mich mal wegen dem Speicher nicht so verrückt. 2-3 Järchen wird er schon halten, dann kommt eh wieder neues Spielzeug


Die Vega 64 hat schon leicht mehr Bandbreite als die 5700(XT).
Gerade die Vegas haben doch geizeigt, dass mit VRam OC deutlich mehr geht als stur den GPU Takt zu erhöhen. IMHO Werden wir das auf den 5700(XT) nicht so sehen, da es der GDDR6 schlicht nicht ermöglicht. 

Können die Kollegen aus dem grünem Forum die GDDR6 Temp auslesen? Was haben die so für Temps?

EDIT
@Baseplate zuschneidet
Du kannst den chamber nicht "verlustfrei" von der "Baseplate" trennen, zumidest nicht mit Hausmitteln. Will sagen, der chamber ist danach bestenfalls "nur" verzogen und verbeult -also sinnlos.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Die Vega 64 hat schon leicht mehr Bandbreite als dir 5700(XT).
> Gerade die Vegas haben doch geizeigt, dass mit VRam OC deutlich mehr geht als stur den GPU Takt zu erhöhen. IMHO Werden wir das auf den 5700(XT) nicht so sehen, da es der GDDR6 schlicht nicht ermöglicht.
> 
> Können die Kollegen aus dem grünem Forum die GDDR6 Temp auslesen? Was haben die so für Temps?
> ...



Navi profitiert aber nicht so von Bandbreite wie Vega. Nvidia Karten haben keine Sensoren.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Navi profitiert aber nicht so von Bandbreite wie Vega. Nvidia Karten haben keine Sensoren.



Bei über 2100Mhz GPU Takt schon, nur dann geht der Vram mit Stocktakt schon deultich über 90c,  2160Mhz und +50MHz mehr Vram Takt -> Vram Kernschmelze.

Nvidia ist spitze, einfach weglassen was nicht gefällt!


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei über 2100Mhz GPU Takt schon, nur dann geht der Vram mit Stocktakt schon deultich über 90c,  2160Mhz und +50MHz mehr Vram Takt -> Vram Kernschmelze.
> 
> Nvidia ist spitze, einfach weglassen was nicht gefällt!



Ja das ist richtig, der Chip ist aber relativ gut auf die Bandbreite des Speichers abgestimmt. Zieht man den Coretakt rauf macht Speicher OC zunehmend mehr Sinn.
Ein großer Nachteil vom GDDR ist leider auch die Schreibgeschwindigkeit die deutlich langsamer ist als bei HBM.


----------



## TheNewNow (21. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> IMHO Werden wir das auf den 5700(XT) nicht so sehen, da es der GDDR6 schlicht nicht ermöglicht.



DAS bezweifle ich stark. Denn bei NVIDIA scheint da bei gleich schnellen Speicherchips deutlich mehr möglich. Ich vermute entweder die Spannung oder was anderes limitiert da das OC deutlich. Vielleicht nicht so gut wie bei meiner alten GDDR5 Karte (20% OC auf den Speicher ist schon was) aber ein bisschen mehr sollte da möglich sein.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Juli 2019)

Ich mag den Typ nicht, aber für mich absolut plausibel.

My 5700 XT Anniversary died after 3 hours of gaming...
YouTube



TheNewNow schrieb:


> DAS bezweifle ich stark. Denn bei NVIDIA scheint da bei gleich schnellen Speicherchips deutlich mehr möglich. Ich vermute entweder die Spannung oder was anderes limitiert da das OC deutlich.


Natürlich limitiert da etwas  DIE TEMP!
Zudem schau dir mal die Infrarot-Temperaturmessungen bei den Turing dinger an. Da bekommt man ja angst. Klar, nvidia lässt den Temp sensor einfach sperren und gut ist. 

Zudem, wenn ich von Speicher OC spreche, dann ist Vega da der Maßstab und dagegen ist der ganze GDDR6 oc Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich mag den Typ nicht, aber für mich absolut plausibel.
> 
> My 5700 XT Anniversary died after 3 hours of gaming...
> YouTube



Ja hab ich auch schon gesehen. War halb ******* gebinnt die Karte. Dennoch denke ich das AMD bewusst einen Offset einrechnet wegen den abgefackelten Turings.


----------



## TheNewNow (21. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Natürlich limitiert da etwas  DIE TEMP!
> Zudem schau dir mal die Infrarot-Temperaturmessungen bei den Turing dinger an. Da bekommt man ja angst. Klar, nvidia lässt den Temp sensor einfach sperren und gut ist.
> 
> Zudem, wenn ich von Speicher OC spreche, dann ist Vega da der Maßstab und dagegen ist der ganze GDDR6 oc Kindergeburtstag.



Also wenn 60°C zu viel sind.... Selbst wenn ich meine Lüfter voll aufdrehe und der Speicher deutlich kühler läuft erreiche ich keine 910MHz. Da limitiert noch was anderes, glaub mir.

Wieviel % kann man mit Vega ungefähr rausholen? Oder von welcher Grundtaktrate auf welche OC Taktrate? HBM Takt natürlich


----------



## gaussmath (21. Juli 2019)

Der HBM2 der Seven verträgt ungefähr 15-20% OC. Beim GDDR6 der Turing Karten ist es vergleichbar.


----------



## TheNewNow (21. Juli 2019)

Wenn man also ca. 1000Mhz auf den GDDR6 bei Navi bekommt, wäre es ähnlich viel OC wie bei HBM. Da es auch schon 16Gbits Speicher (also 1000Mhz) gibt, ist es gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich das zu erreichen. Turing zeigt ja auch, dass es theoretisch möglich ist. Welcher Speicher wird eigentlich auf Turing verwendet? Samsung ? Micron oder Hynix ? Oder was gerade da ist?


----------



## openSUSE (21. Juli 2019)

Meine Navi geht die 950MHz die der Wattman einstellen lässt mit bei ~102c. Bei einem 240Hz Monitor taktet der Vram grundsätzlich auf vollem takt(!), da habe ich schon auf dem Desktop ~52c.

Toll, es ist ja super toll wie hoch der VRam bei den Turings geht, aber ohne Temp ist das schlicht sinnlos.
Es gibt Infrarot-Temperaturmessungen da kommt Turing ja schon mit leichtem oc auf die 102c und das noch durch die Platine! Sorry, aber das ist schlicht nicht ernst zu nehmen.

(Sorry für mein Deutsch, ich lerne immer noch  )



gaussmath schrieb:


> Der HBM2 der Seven verträgt ungefähr 15-20% OC. Beim GDDR6 der Turing Karten ist es vergleichbar.


Aber bei welcher Temp differenz? Wenn wir die Temps hätten, dann gehe ich davon aus, das die Vega eher unbedenklich ist, bei der Turing (und nun Navi!) wohl eher nicht.


----------



## TheNewNow (21. Juli 2019)

Der hohe Takt im IDLE ist natürlich schon ein Problem. Da müsste AMD im Treiber nochmal nachbessern. Ist der Speicher ohne OC denn deutlich kühler?


----------



## Nosferatu (21. Juli 2019)

Man will auch ne navi....schielt auf die neidische vega im Pc ^^


----------



## Ion (21. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei einem 240Hz Monitor taktet der Vram grundsätzlich auf vollem takt(!), da habe ich schon auf dem Desktop ~52c.


Das hat damit nichts zutun. Ich nutze einen mit 144Hz und der Speicher meiner 5700 XT bleibt ebenfalls bei 875MHz stehen. Da taktet nichts herunter. Ich glaube, dass ist normal so. Idle Temp bei mir: 60°C (MEM) 
(Ist aber auch krass warm hier derzeit, jetzt immer noch 27°C Raumtemp hier, ich bekomme die Bude einfach nicht heruntergekühlt -.-)


----------



## RabBatZ (21. Juli 2019)

Hab bei meiner 64 lc den takt von stock 945MHz lediglich auf 1020 heben können bevor er instabil wurde. Also etwa 10%. Andere hatten mehr glück und bekamen ihn auf 1100 stabil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Bench lief mit etwa 1740MHz im Undervolt Betrieb


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juli 2019)

Mein Speicher ging ganz normal auf 375 runter wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Juli 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Das hat damit nichts zutun. Ich nutze einen mit 144Hz und der Speicher meiner 5700 XT bleibt ebenfalls bei 875MHz stehen. Da taktet nichts herunter. Ich glaube, dass ist normal so. Idle Temp bei mir: 60°C (MEM)
> (Ist aber auch krass warm hier derzeit, jetzt immer noch 27°C Raumtemp hier, ich bekomme die Bude einfach nicht heruntergekühlt -.-)


Nein, bei 144Hz geht der VRam Takt runter temp bei ~34c



TheNewNow schrieb:


> Der hohe Takt im IDLE ist natürlich schon ein Problem. Da müsste AMD im Treiber nochmal nachbessern. Ist der Speicher ohne OC denn deutlich kühler?


Nein, ohne oc und mit default Kühler @defaultSettings(!) hatte ich auch schon die 90c gesehen.
Es spielt auch keine große rolle wie ich den VRam kühle, die Temps sind hoch. Mit Kühlerchen, ohne Kühlerchen, direkt Lüfterchen drauf halten usw usw. die Temps sind sch... 
Imho ein GDDR6 grundproblem.

EDIT: Hier, geht schön runter @Monitor bei 144Hz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minera (21. Juli 2019)

Bei mir bleibt der Takt bei 875MHz und 60 Grad im Idle


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Juli 2019)

Ich hab zwei Monitore angeschlossen.
1mal 1440p @144hz 
1mal 1080p @60hz

Normal läuft mein Speicher immer mit 875mhz, aber sobald ich den 1440p Monitor auf 60hz stelle geht er auf 200 mhz runter.


----------



## Minera (21. Juli 2019)

Bei mir geht der Speicher auch auf 200MHz runter wenn ich meinen Monitor von 144Hz auf 60Hz Stelle


----------



## Ion (21. Juli 2019)

Na seht ihr, das soll so sein.
Mich soll es nicht stören. Dafür geht die GPU auf 6MHz runter. Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen 

Solange das Bild nicht flackert, und alles so läuft wie es soll, habe ich nichts zu meckern.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Juli 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Das hat damit nichts zutun. Ich nutze einen mit 144Hz und der Speicher meiner 5700 XT bleibt ebenfalls bei 875MHz stehen. Da taktet nichts herunter. Ich glaube, dass ist normal so. Idle Temp bei mir: 60°C (MEM)
> (Ist aber auch krass warm hier derzeit, jetzt immer noch 27°C Raumtemp hier, ich bekomme die Bude einfach nicht heruntergekühlt -.-)


Stell auf 120hz dann geht der ram runter!


Minera schrieb:


> Bei mir bleibt der Takt bei 875MHz und 60 Grad im Idle


144hz eingestellt? Ich glaube das liegt am gddr ram, der hbm dürfte bei 144hz runtertakten im idle wenn ich das noch recht in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## TheNewNow (21. Juli 2019)

Mein Speicher geht bei 4K und 60hz auf 100Mhz runter (200Mhz in GPUz). Das höhere Refreshrates etwas mehr Bandbreite benötigen ist ja ok, aber warum muss ab 144hz dann direkt auf die vollen gegangen werden? Sowas werde ich wohl nie verstehen...

Aber der stark reduzierte GPU Takt im IDLE ist tatsächlich beeindruckend. Ab den Punkt, dürfte die GPU selbst kaum mehr was verbrauchen.


----------



## Minera (21. Juli 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> 144hz eingestellt?



144Hz = 875MHz
60Hz = 200MHz

Stört mich aber alles nicht wollte es nur mal erwähnt haben


----------



## openSUSE (21. Juli 2019)

Also man kann nur hoffen AMD hat ein Offset

Der Vram ist der: Samsung K4Z80325BC-HC14
Also der selbe wie bei RTX 2080Ti Kingpin und dort steht eben:
xDevs.com | EVGA RTX 2080 Ti KINGPIN Edition Technical Guide
Since GDDR6 memory is now provided by multiple manufacturers, with RTX 2080 Ti KINGPIN EVGA is going back to traditional Samsung *K4Z80325BC-HC14* memory chips, in standard 11 GByte configuration. These chips are rated for 14.0 Gb/s data rate and designed for *0-85 °C* temperature range running at nominal 1.35 VDDQ ±3%. Maximum stable memory frequency can scale a bit with memory voltage, especially when well cooled

Nvidia ist am geilsten, einfach die Sensoren sperren und gut ist. 
Wäre jetzt gut wenn man AMDs VDDQ Spannung kennen würde, die liegt sicher NICHT bei 1,35.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Juli 2019)

Finally the dent made sense �� : Amd







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich wusste doch die Delle im Kühler hat einen Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Also man kann nur hoffen AMD hat ein Offset
> 
> Der Vram ist der: Samsung K4Z80325BC-HC14
> Also der selbe wie bei RTX 2080Ti Kingpin und dort steht eben:
> ...



Es ist nicht ganz klar auch bei den offiziellen Angaben der Hersteller was wie wo gemeint ist.
85Grad werden die Chips auf der Navi nicht haben an der Oberfläche,Nvidia Karten werden aber nur da gemessen da keine Sensoren integriert. Auf der Navi sind die Oberflächentenperaturen auch deutlich niedriger. Die Frage ist, wie heiß ist der Vram innen drin. Da AMD keine Sensoren aufliegen hat auf dem Vram, werden das integrierte Sensoren sein. Kumulierte Werte können es nicht sein.

@Innu: Das reinfriemeln hat bestimmt spaß gemacht


----------



## HardwareHighlander (22. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch schon gesehen. War halb ******* gebinnt die Karte. Dennoch denke ich das AMD bewusst einen Offset einrechnet wegen den abgefackelten Turings.



Der Unterschied ist nur, dass die Turings nicht abgefackelt sind und auch keine Temperaturen von satten 90 Grad und mehr erreicht haben.
Die Sonderedition ist mit dem Billig-Kühler auf Kante genäht. AMD lernt es nie.


----------



## openSUSE (22. Juli 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nur,


Hammer bist du lustig.


----------



## TheNewNow (22. Juli 2019)

Was für ein Wert ist VDDQ? Ist das die normale VRAM Spannung? Denn die wird von den üblichen Programmen mit 0,85V ausgelesen, was ich für extrem niedrig für den Takt halte. Die Temperaturangabe ist aufjedenfall interessant. Aber man weiß trotzdem nicht, ob vielleicht ein kleiner Offset drin ist.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (22. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Hammer bist du lustig.



Kannst es dir gerne schönreden, 93 Grad sind auf Dauer recht ungesund.


----------



## Minera (22. Juli 2019)

Kurze Frage:

Hat hier noch jemand das Problem das jedesmal beim Neustart die Meldung kommt das der Treiber abgestürzt ist? Ich hatte das bereits auch mit dern RX 580 vorher.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Hat hier noch jemand das Problem das jedesmal beim Neustart die Meldung kommt das der Treiber abgestürzt ist? Ich hatte das bereits auch mit dern RX 580 vorher.



Ja hin und wieder. Das lustige, dies kommt sogar vor wenn der Wattman sogar nur auf Stock läuft  ich denke da ist noch iwo ein Bug.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist nur, dass die Turings nicht abgefackelt sind und auch keine Temperaturen von satten 90 Grad und mehr erreicht haben.
> Die Sonderedition ist mit dem Billig-Kühler auf Kante genäht. AMD lernt es nie.



Selbst wenn meine Abfackelt und die Garantie durch meinen Umbau nicht mehr greift und ich mir eine neue holen muss, habe ich noch immer weniger ausgegeben als bei NV für die gleiche Leistung! Du kannst uns aber bestimmt bei NV die richtige Temp der Speicher sagen denn du hast ja bestimmt einen Sensor in deiner Karte ^^


----------



## RabBatZ (22. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn meine Abfackelt und die Garantie durch meinen Umbau nicht mehr greift und ich mir eine neue holen muss, habe ich noch immer weniger ausgegeben als bei NV für die gleiche Leistung! Du kannst uns aber bestimmt bei NV die richtige Temp der Speicher sagen denn du hast ja bestimmt einen Sensor in deiner Karte ^^



Hier ein kleiner Artikel zum Thema Garantie von CB den der ein oder andere sicher interessannt finden wird 
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuehlerwechsel - ComputerBase


----------



## Ion (22. Juli 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Stell auf 120hz dann geht der ram runter!


Kurz mal getestet. Bewirkt keine Änderung bei mir.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Kurz mal getestet. Bewirkt keine Änderung bei mir.



Auch neu gestartet?



RabBatZ schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner Artikel zum Thema Garantie von CB den der ein oder andere sicher interessannt finden wird
> Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuehlerwechsel - ComputerBase



Da bei mir weil ein Kreuz bei einem schrauben gebrochen ist und ich diesen mit dem Dremel runter musste, wird die Garantie bei mir nicht mehr greifen  aber egal ich mach mir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## Ion (22. Juli 2019)

Nein, natürlich nicht 
Der Treiber hat es jedenfalls direkt gemerkt. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm. Ich kaufe mir ja keinen 144Hz Monitor um ihn dann mit 120Hz zu betreiben.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht
> Der Treiber hat es jedenfalls direkt gemerkt. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm. Ich kaufe mir ja keinen 144Hz Monitor um ihn dann mit 120Hz zu betreiben.



Ja ist eh schnuppe. Ob nun 60c oder 40c ist dem Speicher sowas von egal.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juli 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Kurz mal getestet. Bewirkt keine Änderung bei mir.


Hast du einen oder 2 Monitore? HDMI oder per DisplayPort angeschlossen?


----------



## Minera (22. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja hin und wieder. Das lustige, dies kommt sogar vor wenn der Wattman sogar nur auf Stock läuft  ich denke da ist noch iwo ein Bug.



Ich meine irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt zu haben das man Fastboot im BIOS deaktivieren soll um das zu beheben. Hab's auch mit Stock settings im Wattman


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt zu haben das man Fastboot im BIOS deaktivieren soll um das zu beheben. Hab's auch mit Stock settings im Wattman



Ist bei mir gar nicht an, schon seit der Vega


----------



## Downsampler (22. Juli 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Finally the dent made sense �� : Amd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Delle hat der Huang da reingehauen. Er hat sich unter falschem Namen bei AMD eingeschlichen und allen XT´s eine mit nem Hammer verpasst.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das mache ich morgen! Morgen sollten die Speicherkühler aus Kupfer kommen. Dann werde ich diese auch vorne noch bestücken. Damit sollte ich dann was den Speicher angeht alle Vorkehrungen getroffen haben, damit dieser brav bleibt
> 
> Hatte heute mal 95c auf dem Speicher bei Metro ohne Vsnyc aber da hatte ich die Lüfterkurve auch vergessen gehabt die hat sich bei gemütlichen 23-30% eingestellt gehabt  Morgen werde ich nach dem Umbau erneut ohne Vsync testen mal sehen welche Verbesserung.



Sodale meine Kühlrippen sind gekommen. Gleich mal montiert dann wieder runtergefallen, geklebt und wieder montiert  

Metro Exodus die Zugszene hatte ich bei ausgschaltenen Vsync und ohne Speicher 95c

Metro  Exodus die Zugszene nach dem dazu bau sind es nun nur noch angenehme 82c (Hab es sogar mal extraaaa lange laufen lassen)

Daher es zahlt sich aus diese zu bekleben ^^


----------



## drstoecker (22. Juli 2019)

Zu der Delle hätte ich mal gerne eine Erklärung anhand einer Darstellung der Belüftung/airflow. Hat jemand irgendwo was gefunden?


----------



## na:L (22. Juli 2019)

Ach, du hattest vorher gar nichts auf den RAMs als Kühlung? Ich dachte die ganze Zeit es ging um den Wechsel von Alu zu Kupfer.


----------



## TheNewNow (22. Juli 2019)

Ich habe bei mir den seltsamen Bug, dass eine angepasste Lüftersteuerung in Kombination mit erhöten Power Target dazu führt, dass der Speichertakt unter hoher Auslastung hoch und runter geht. Erhöhtes Power Target ohne manuelle Lüftersteuerung geht allerdings problemlos, auch wenn dann die Hardware gegrillt wird. 

Habt ihr auch sowas ähnliches oder ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## gaussmath (22. Juli 2019)

Kann jemand mal Crysis 3 testen? Einfach Welcome to the jungle laden und stehend die FPS messen.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Ach, du hattest vorher gar nichts auf den RAMs als Kühlung? Ich dachte die ganze Zeit es ging um den Wechsel von Alu zu Kupfer.



Bei Arctic Accelero IV gibt es keine Kühlrippen sondern wird über die Backplate gekühlt. Habe diese nun extrig montiert.



drstoecker schrieb:


> Zu der Delle hätte ich mal gerne eine Erklärung anhand einer Darstellung der Belüftung/airflow. Hat jemand irgendwo was gefunden?



Ich sag euch, dem Werkmeister ist der Gussrohling wo alle Kühler dann gemacht werden, runtergefallen und bei der Endkontrolle ist es keinem aufgefallen^^


----------



## McKing (22. Juli 2019)

Weiß Jemand welche Unterlegscheiben bei Verwendung des Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV auf 5700XT benötigt werden?


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

Die dünneren weißen! Wenn du die bei der Gpu meinst


----------



## Minera (22. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sodale meine Kühlrippen sind gekommen. Gleich mal montiert dann wieder runtergefallen, geklebt und wieder montiert
> 
> Metro Exodus die Zugszene hatte ich bei ausgschaltenen Vsync und ohne Speicher 95c
> 
> ...




Super meine heatsinks kommen morgen an für den VRAM  wie erwartet kann man wohl mit 4-5 Grad weniger rechnen oder eben auch mehr je nach airflow im Gehäuse  hab zwar andere als du bestellt aber das sollte keine Rolle spielen


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Super meine heatsinks kommen morgen an für den VRAM  wie erwartet kann man wohl mit 4-5 Grad weniger rechnen oder eben auch mehr je nach airflow im Gehäuse  hab zwar andere als du bestellt aber das sollte keine Rolle spielen



Ja bringt was und es ist auch gut so  jetzt kann ich wieder zocken ohne Angst haben zu müssen gleich kommt ne Rauchwolke aus dem PC  

Jetzt hab ich noch meine Lüfterkurve eingestellt und nun wird gezockt und ne Woche mittels GPU-Z noch nachkontrolliert. Dann fliegt das Teil runter und dann wird nix mehr optimiert oder kontrolliert sondern nur noch gezockt.


----------



## McKing (22. Juli 2019)

Sind die im Set dabei? Oder muss man welche besorgen?


----------



## Minera (22. Juli 2019)

McKing schrieb:


> Sind die im Set dabei? Oder muss man welche besorgen?



Die muss du extra besorgen


@hks1981

Ja ich fühle mit dir schaue auch immer auf GPU-Z und schaue auf die temps ganz nervös wegen VRAM  will da endlich die heatsinks drauf klatschen und dann Ruhe haben hehe

Die VRMs habe ich ja bereits bestückt mit heatsinks


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

So nach weiteren 30 min zocken, habe ich jetzt wenn Vsync und Freesync on sind gemütliche 66c am Speicher. Freue mich schon wenn man im Treiber die Spannung am Speicher noch senken kann.


----------



## RabBatZ (22. Juli 2019)

Größe, Oberfläche und Form der Kühlkörper haben genauso wie Winkel, Geschwindigkeit und Temperatur der anströmenden Luft massiven Einfluss auf die maximal abgeführte Wärme. Wenn ihr kühler mit vielen dünnen Finnen bekommt sind die auf geund der Oberfläche am Effizientesten.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

So GTA V in 4K und Freesync, Einstellungen Sehr hoch bis hoch (Schatten) Gpu Temp lächerliche 62c, vrm,61c memory im schnitt 72c mit 2-3 ausreißer auf 78c! Dauerhafte 60 FPS bei 163 Watt^^(Sorry hab nur einen 60HZ Moni).

Edit: noch ein wenig runter mit der Spannung nun bei 1.021v jetzt nur noch 59c gpu, 59c vrm, im schnitt 66c memory max 2x 72c bei 115w AVG

OverdriveN erkennt die 5700XT aber Spannungen kann man leider damit nicht ändern vom Ram. Gibt es denn überhaupt schon ein Tool wo man Spannungen ändern kann beim Ram? Finde es enttäuschend das es AMD trotz dritten Treiber noch immer nicht implementiert hat.


----------



## Minera (22. Juli 2019)

So hab gerade ein Bild gefunden wo jemand seine Navi karte mit heatsinks bestückt. Bei den VRAM kann ich das ja noch ansatzweise verstehen aber die heatsinks bei den VRMs muss ich nicht verstehen oder ? Da passt doch am Ende kein Luftkühler mehr rauf. Also was ist deine Mission?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

So... mal was anderes wie Kühlkörper:

Ich habe mal die Risercard ausgebaut und meine Navi mal mit PCIe4 auf dem X370 Board getestet......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und....

....es bringt ....

NIX!

Also entweder stimmt da viel mehr in den aktuellen BIOSsen nicht oder irgendwas anderes limitiert.. oder oder oder ....

Hier erstmal PCIe3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier PCIe4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> So hab gerade ein Bild gefunden wo jemand seine Navi karte mit heatsinks bestückt. Bei den VRAM kann ich das ja noch ansatzweise verstehen aber die heatsinks bei den VRMs muss ich nicht verstehen oder ? Da passt doch am Ende kein Luftkühler mehr rauf. Also was ist deine Mission?



Doch Morpheus passt da drauf. Beim Morpheus geht der hintere Kühlblöck nach oben und passt da drüber.


----------



## TheNewNow (22. Juli 2019)

Mach doch mal den Bandbreiten Test von 3D Mark. Außerdem zeigt GPUz nicht unbedingt die Wahrheit an. PCIe 3 x8 wird bei mir ebenfalls als PCIe4 x16 angezeigt.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So... mal was anderes wie Kühlkörper:
> 
> Ich habe mal die Risercard ausgebaut und meine Navi mal mit PCIe4 auf dem X370 Board getestet......
> 
> ...



Ich halte von Pcie 4.0 nichts! Habe dem Hype damals von 2 auf 3 auch nicht verstanden. Am Papier sieht immer alles super aus aber am Ende kommt die Leistung nicht auf die Straße.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Juli 2019)

Ich hab euch mal eine kleine sneak preview zu meinen aktuellen Navi-Temp-Tunign-Tests .

Zum einen Unterlegscheiben aus plastic, die ich von 1,2 mm Dicke auf 0,9 mm dicke heruntergeschliffen hab.
Dann ein test mit denen und dem Wärmeleitpad, welches eh auf der Karte ist und dann ein Test mit Flüssigmetall.
Die Coldplate der Vaporchamber ist bei Navi zum Glück (anders als bei Vega) glatt gefräst, deswegen geht das hier^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Juli 2019)

In etwa 10 min. kommen hier erste Ergebnisse rein.
Bis dahin ist es ein Doppelpost.

Die Temps sehen bisher aber schon SEHR vielversprechend aus


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Mach doch mal den Bandbreiten Test von 3D Mark. Außerdem zeigt GPUz nicht unbedingt die Wahrheit an. PCIe 3 x8 wird bei mir ebenfalls als PCIe4 x16 angezeigt.



Du bist wie'n Fuchs! Nicht so stinkig... aber so schlau!!

So.. mal den Benchmark noch geladen und voila....:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steht PCIe3 und 24GB/s....

HWinfo, AIDA und GPU-Z zeigen alle PCIe4 an....


----------



## openSUSE (22. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> In etwa 10 min.


Sind schon 20 min :O


----------



## TheNewNow (22. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube die Tools wissen noch nicht so recht was mit diesem PCIe 4 anzufangen und raten einfach drauf los . 
24GB ist recht ordentlich und aufjedenfall und spricht für PCIe4. Die Verluste sind zwar hoch, aber leider normal. Der Test zeigt aber leider auch, dass PCie 4 abseits von synthetischen Bandbreitenbenchmarks kaum was bringt.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Juli 2019)

Ok, jetzt sind die Ergebnisse da.
Musste se erstnoch in die Tabelle eintragen.

Alle Tests liefen 15-20 min und der Temperaturfühler befindet sich 20 cm vor dem Intake der Karte (auf meinem alten Bench-Alexander-Atlas )
Die AVG und MAX Werte sind nach dieser Zeit in GPU-Z ausgelesen, während das Spiel noch läuft, damit das avg. beim raustabben nicht verfälscht wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt sind die Ergebnisse da.
> Musste se erstnoch in die Tabelle eintragen.
> 
> 
> ...



Na bringt ja doch was  jedoch der Vram Temp ist im argen. Hier sollte AMD nun bald mal stellung nehmen ob A die Werte mit einem Offset sind, B falsch ausgelesen werden oder C ein Tool bringen wo man die Spannung einstellen kann! Alles andere hat ja auch normale Temp.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

Welchen Treiber nutzt ihr? hab gerade den 19.7.2 installiert und im PCIe Test von 3DMark nun nur noch 13Gb/s und musste im BIOS PCIe3 wieder fest einstellen... da sonst die Reboots wieder da waren...


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber nutzt ihr? hab gerade den 19.7.2 installiert und im PCIe Test von 3DMark nun nur noch 13Gb/s und musste im BIOS PCIe3 wieder fest einstellen... da sonst die Reboots wieder da waren...



Genau den gleichen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2019)

TheNewNow schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir den seltsamen Bug, dass eine angepasste Lüftersteuerung in Kombination mit erhöten Power Target dazu führt, dass der Speichertakt unter hoher Auslastung hoch und runter geht. Erhöhtes Power Target ohne manuelle Lüftersteuerung geht allerdings problemlos, auch wenn dann die Hardware gegrillt wird.
> 
> Habt ihr auch sowas ähnliches oder ist das nur bei mir so?



Ja da stimmt aktuell etwas nicht, es liegt an der manuellen Lüftersteuerung.Ich hab da auch Probleme mit der Seven aktuell. Keine Ahnung wie das zusammenhängt. VSR flackert bei mir wie Hölle wenn ich manuelle Lüfterkurve verwende.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja da stimmt aktuell etwas nicht, es liegt an der manuellen Lüftersteuerung.Ich hab da auch Probleme mit der Seven aktuell. Keine Ahnung wie das zusammenhängt. VSR flackert bei mir wie Hölle wenn ich manuelle Lüfterkurve verwende.



Habe auch einiges schon beobachtet. 

1. Lüftersteuerung manuell greift nicht immer bzw geht dann nach dem Game nicht runter

2. Kombi mit GPU-Z bewirkt manchesmal das nach dem Spiel der Wattman zerissen ist und nichts mehr anklickbar.

3. Kombi mit GPU-Z bei Auflösung ändern im Game führt zu schwarzen Bildschirm. Erst wenn man ALT+Enter macht ist das Bild wieder da und nochmals die Kombi und es läuft wieder. 

4. Sporadisch nach dem man den PC einschaltet bekommt man die Meldung Wattman hat sich zurückgesetzt obwohl alles Stock war.

5. FPS werden über ALT+Shift+O nicht immer angezeigt erst bei Neustart

6. FPS Anzeige ist teilweise nicht korrekt manchmal Würfelframes wie 14FPS obwohl 60 Anliegen und 2 Sekunden Später dann wieder 7FPS obwohl nichts ruckelt und definitiv 60 FPS laufen. (Bandicam zeigt konstant 60FPS an)


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2019)

Die aktuellen Treiber sind in einem bescheidenen Zustand muss ich sagen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Treiber sind in einem bescheidenen Zustand muss ich sagen.



Dem kann man wohl nur beipflichten!!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. Juli 2019)

immerhin stimmt die leistung wenigstens schon mal, die bugs werden sie schon noch fixen. gut ding brauch weile. 
die XT kassiert ja teilweise selbst die 2070S. Kein Wunder, dass nvidia plötzlich mit den dingern um die ecke kam.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. Juli 2019)

Ja ich denke die nächsten Wochen werden sehr spannend, was AMD aus dem ganzen neuen Zeug macht , also Navi und Zen2.....
Dafür daß es aktuell überall noch klemmt ist die Performance schon nicht schlecht!!


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2019)

Naja das wird sich geben mit den nächsten 1-3 Treibern. Der Treiber ist auch mittlerweile ne Allzweckwaffe muss man sagen.
Es nervt trotzdem, vor allem besteht aber null Kausalität zu der Lüftersteuerung eigentlich. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen....


----------



## TheNewNow (22. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja da stimmt aktuell etwas nicht, es liegt an der manuellen Lüftersteuerung.Ich hab da auch Probleme mit der Seven aktuell. Keine Ahnung wie das zusammenhängt. VSR flackert bei mir wie Hölle wenn ich manuelle Lüfterkurve verwende.



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das ganze bald gefixt wird. Immerhin ist meine Hardware ok und es ist "nur" Treiberbug. Einer von vielen.

Aktuell läuft die Karte undervoltet und daher kühler. Mit dem Nachrüstkühler warte ich noch ein bisschen.


----------



## vindze (22. Juli 2019)

Guten Abend Gemeinde,

ich werde mir die RX 5700 im Referenzdesign kaufen, dazu einen Adapter Displayport zu DVI. Ich hoffe, da gibt es keine Probleme, das habe ich so noch nie gemacht. Jetzt die Frage ich habe einen Ryzen 5 2600 und ein MSI B450M PRO-VDH 2, brauche ich da jetzt noch einen neuen Mainboard Treiber zur Unterstützung der neuen Radeons?


----------



## Gurdi (22. Juli 2019)

Nein brauchst du nicht.


----------



## hellm (22. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja das wird sich geben mit den nächsten 1-3  Treibern. Der Treiber ist auch mittlerweile ne Allzweckwaffe muss man  sagen.
> Es nervt trotzdem, vor allem besteht aber null Kausalität zu der  Lüftersteuerung eigentlich. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen....


 ..ich leide mit euch, warte aber diesmal auf die Customs.. hab die Fan Table mal entschlüsselt und bei Igor gepostet:
igor's LAB Community
..bei eurem Problem hilft das aber wohl nicht.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Treiber sind in einem bescheidenen Zustand muss ich sagen.



Nun, bei Navi oder im Generellen.
Also auch bei der Radeon VII ?


----------



## vindze (22. Juli 2019)

Habe etwas gesucht aber nicht so richtig Videos gefunden zum undervolten bzw. (wenn möglich) memory oc von der RX 5700. Hat jemand Quellen?


----------



## Minera (23. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Doch Morpheus passt da drauf. Beim Morpheus geht der hintere Kühlblöck nach oben und passt da drüber.



Hat mich nur gewundert weil das auf den Bild doch Recht hoch aussieht  verdammt hoch


----------



## Minera (23. Juli 2019)

vindze schrieb:


> Habe etwas gesucht aber nicht so richtig Videos gefunden zum undervolten bzw. (wenn möglich) memory oc von der RX 5700. Hat jemand Quellen?



Memory OC würde ich erstmal sein lassen.

1. Die temps sind schon @stock ziemlich warm.

2. Mit Glück kriegst du den Speicher maximal 50MHz höher was dann MEM Temps von bis zu 90 Grad sein werden.

Versuch wenn überhaupt den GPU Takt zu erhöhen. Von memory overclock würde ich erstmal die Finger lassen.

Ich pack da jetzt schon heatsinks auf den Speicher weil mir die temps @stock schon nicht gefallen


Meine Karte schmiert schon bei 915MHz ab...


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> ..ich leide mit euch, warte aber diesmal auf die Customs.. hab die Fan Table mal entschlüsselt und bei Igor gepostet:
> igor's LAB Community
> ..bei eurem Problem hilft das aber wohl nicht.



Doch das könnte helfen.Weil es reicht dass die Lüfter in der Einstellung auf Auto stehen,, die Drehzahl ist wurscht.


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Doch das könnte helfen.Weil es reicht dass die Lüfter in der Einstellung auf Auto stehen,, die Drehzahl ist wurscht.



Verstehe das gerade nicht, bitte um kurze Erklärung


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Verstehe das gerade nicht, bitte um kurze Erklärung



Wenn dich das nicht betrifft eh uninteressant


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn dich das nicht betrifft eh uninteressant



Um was geht es denn genau? Weiß ja nicht ob es mich nicht auch betrifft^^


----------



## Minera (23. Juli 2019)

So hab jetzt auch heatsinks auf den VRAM geklebt und dann mal 4k Optimized laufen lassen. Mit standart Lüfterkurve


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Juli 2019)

Sagt mal, spielt jemand von euch auch War Thunder?
Bei mir startet der Schrott nämlich nicht mehr und crasht im Launcher....

Habs aber mit R3700X und Navi schon gespielt... ich vermute den 19.7.2 Treiber... und hab auf 19.7.1. gedowngraded... ohne Erfolg.... DDU wollte ich vermeiden....


----------



## gaussmath (23. Juli 2019)

@all: Limitiert die Bandbreite beim Ocen des GPU Taktes?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Sagt mal, spielt jemand von euch auch War Thunder?
> Bei mir startet der Schrott nämlich nicht mehr und crasht im Launcher....
> 
> Habs aber mit R3700X und Navi schon gespielt... ich vermute den 19.7.2 Treiber... und hab auf 19.7.1. gedowngraded... ohne Erfolg.... DDU wollte ich vermeiden....



So.. liegt am 19.7.2. 

Leute lasst bloß die Finger von der Version!!! Seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr so einen Ärger mit nem Treiber gehabt!!! Green-Screen.... Spiele laufen nicht... und und und.... 

Hab jetzt 19.7.1. wieder am laufen nach 3 Runden DDU!!


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So.. liegt am 19.7.2.
> 
> Leute lasst bloß die Finger von der Version!!! Seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr so einen Ärger mit nem Treiber gehabt!!! Green-Screen.... Spiele laufen nicht... und und und....
> 
> Hab jetzt 19.7.1. wieder am laufen nach 3 Runden DDU!!



Die 3 Games die ich derzeit spiele, laufen mit dem Treiber, aber Ja ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass es derweil von Version zu Version immer schlimmer statt besser wird. Dank dir für deinen Hinweis!


----------



## gaussmath (23. Juli 2019)

Wieso werde ich hier eigentlich so ignoriert?  Immerhin habe ich eine Radeon VII, Jungs (und Mädels?!).


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wieso werde ich hier eigentlich so ignoriert?  Immerhin habe ich eine Radeon VII, Jungs (und Mädels?!).



Was genau soll ich da machen? Was meinst du mit Bandbreite nach OC? Wo sieht man dies? Und was hat die Seven mit unserer Navi zutun


----------



## 0ldN3rd (23. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wieso werde ich hier eigentlich so ignoriert?  Immerhin habe ich eine Radeon VII, Jungs (und Mädels?!).



Deine Fragen sind halt zu kompliziert


----------



## TheNewNow (23. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wieso werde ich hier eigentlich so ignoriert?  Immerhin habe ich eine Radeon VII, Jungs (und Mädels?!).



Hmm... habe ich da gerade was gehört? Ne glaube da ist nichts 

Auch den Ram zu übertakten bringt schon was. Aber erst bei höheren Taktraten so ab ca. 1950Mhz. Aber ich bin leider nicht der optimale Ansprechpartner, weder mein VRAM, noch mein Core lassen sich besonders gerne übertakten. Habe auch keinen Nachrüstkühler und kann daher nur bis knapp 2Ghz gehen... Da bringt es schon was. Besonders in höheren Auflösungen.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @all: Limitiert die Bandbreite beim Ocen des GPU Taktes?



Erstmal vermeintlich nicht,bei der Stabilitätsprüfung dann aber sehr wohl.Interessanterweise pendelt sich das auf ein und dem selben Nvieau nachher ein. 
Ob ich also beispielsweise Leistung XXdurch Speicher OC und Core OC erreiche oder nur durch Core OC läuft fast auf das selbe raus. Spricht für eine recht exakte skalierung zur Bandbreite. Dem Chip einfach mehr Bandbreite zuführen bringt wie bei Turing recht wenig.


----------



## gaussmath (23. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was genau soll ich da machen? Was meinst du mit Bandbreite nach OC? Wo sieht man dies? Und was hat die Seven mit unserer Navi zutun



Bin halt nicht willkommen im elitären Navi Club. 

Die Frage ist halt, ob die Bandbreite des Speichers auf den Navi-Karten die GPU ausbremst. Wie könnte man das testen? Man könnte die GPU übertakten und schauen, ob die Leistung 1:1 greift. Man könnte aber auch den Speicher runtertakten und schauen, ob es einen 1:1 Leistungsverlust gibt. Insgesamt wären das dann 3 Durchläufe mit einem Benchmark eurer Wahl.


----------



## hks1981 (23. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bin halt nicht willkommen im elitären Navi Club.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, ob die Bandbreite des Speichers auf den Navi-Karten die GPU ausbremst. Wie könnte man das testen? Man könnte die GPU übertakten und schauen, ob die Leistung 1:1 greift. Man könnte aber auch den Speicher runtertakten und schauen, ob es einen 1:1 Leistungsverlust gibt. Insgesamt wären das dann 3 Durchläufe mit einem Benchmark eurer Wahl.



Kann ich dir gerne morgen liefern. Setze mich am Vormittag ran.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bin halt nicht willkommen im elitären Navi Club.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, ob die Bandbreite des Speichers auf den Navi-Karten die GPU ausbremst. Wie könnte man das testen? Man könnte die GPU übertakten und schauen, ob die Leistung 1:1 greift. Man könnte aber auch den Speicher runtertakten und schauen, ob es einen 1:1 Leistungsverlust gibt. Insgesamt wären das dann 3 Durchläufe mit einem Benchmark eurer Wahl.



Wie erwähnt, nur Bandbreite allein bringt recht wenig. Der GDDR 6 ist auch spürbar langsamer beim schreiben als der HBM.Während der HBM beim reinladen in den Vram mehr oder minder nur kurz zuckt in den Frametimes, macht der 6er direkt mal ne  lange Welle.

Generell skaliert der Core linear auch ohne zusätzliche Bandbreite, gibt man ihm mehr wird der Core schneller instabil.


----------



## gaussmath (23. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ob ich also beispielsweise Leistung XXdurch Speicher OC und Core OC erreiche oder nur durch Core OC läuft fast auf das selbe raus. Spricht für eine recht exakte skalierung zur Bandbreite. Dem Chip einfach mehr Bandbreite zuführen bringt wie bei Turing recht wenig.



Aber das verwirrt mich ja gerade. Die 5700 und die 5700XT haben die gleiche Bandbreite, dennoch skaliert da was. Ist es der Takt oder die zusätzlichen Shader. Natürlich beides, aber in Summe dann doch wieder zu wenig. Also was limitiert? Oder skalieren die Shader nicht richtig?


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Aber das verwirrt mich ja gerade. Die 5700 und die 5700XT haben die gleiche Bandbreite, dennoch skaliert da was. Ist es der Takt oder die zusätzlichen Shader. Natürlich beides, aber in Summe dann doch wieder zu wenig. Also was limitiert? Oder skalieren die Shader nicht richtig?



Ja blöd zu beschreiben. Machen wir es mal anders.
1.Nur Speicher OC,bringt wenig.
2.Nur Core OC, skaliert gut AUCH ohne Ram OC.
3.Beides OC, stackt aufeinander, beide behindern sich aber gegenseitig beim Übertakten. 

Ich vermute das die 5700er sich durchweg besser auf dem Speicher übertakten lassen weil diese generell weniger Shader haben.
Um also deine Frage nochma lkonkret zu beantworten, nein die Bandbreite limitiert nicht!


----------



## Ion (23. Juli 2019)

Der aktuelle Treiber ist wirklich für die Katz.
Ich hab ständig DirectX Fehler, z. B. in Spellforce 3. So ein schönes Spiel, und ich kann es nicht spielen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (23. Juli 2019)

Ich habe mich mit Begeisterung durch den Thread hier gelesen 

Bei mir hat in den letzten Wochen und Monaten ebenfalls das Große Auf- & Umrüsten begonnen 
und dieses erfasst erstmals seit Ende 2013 den kompletten PC (außer SSD/HDD).

Inzwischen fehlen nur noch die neue Grafikkarte und ein neues Netzteil.
*Punkto Grafikkarte ist meine Entscheidung ist auf die RX 5700 gefallen und als Custom-Kühler werde ich auf den kleineren Accelero Twin Turbo setzen.*
(Bestellung ist raus)

Bei diesem handelt es sich um die Version II mit Kühlkörpern zum Aufkleben. 
Version III mit der Backplate würde den oberen PCIex Slot für die Soundblaster blockieren und unterhalb der Grafikkarte steht der Kühler über (µ-ATX Mainboard).

Der Kühler kommt am Donnerstag, die Grafikkarte Anfang August und wenn es soweit ist, werde ich hier gerne meine Erfahrungen kundtun:


°C Werte mit Original-Kühler 
°C Werte mit Custom-Kühler
Fotos vom Umbau

MfG


----------



## Tukuman (23. Juli 2019)

So meine RX 5700 XT kommt morgen, bin schon mal gespannt auf die Probleme^^, rationalen Grund gabs nicht zum umrüsten, wollte einfach nix Grünes mehr im Rechner


----------



## Gurdi (23. Juli 2019)

Tukuman schrieb:


> So meine RX 5700 XT kommt morgen, bin schon mal gespannt auf die Probleme^^, rationalen Grund gabs nicht zum umrüsten, wollte einfach nix Grünes mehr im Rechner



Es sind meist nur nervige Kleinigkeiten.  Aber je nach Nutzung nervt es eben.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Juli 2019)

@Gaussmath hier mal meine Erkenntnis. 

Ich takte meine Karte auf 1905MHZ bei 1,021V 

Im ersten Bild siehst du den Bench im SuperPosition 4k im Stock also 1905MHZ zu 1750MHZ (Punkte 7116)

Im zweiten Bild dann der gleiche Test mit 1905 zu 1840MHZ also auf 920 MHZ aufgebohrt. (Punkte 7167)

Das ganze kostet überall ca. 2c an Temperatur und ich finde das hat wenig bis überhaupt keinen Sinn den Speicher anzuheben. Die 50 Pünktchen haben nichts gebracht und die FPS sind wirklich nicht der Rede wert.  Also Speicher Takten halte ich mal für unsinnig. Leider kann man den Speicher nicht senken und ist Fix auf den doofen 875MHZ festgetackert.


----------



## gaussmath (24. Juli 2019)

@hks: Und wie viel Punkte hast du stock?


----------



## hks1981 (24. Juli 2019)

Du meinst alles retour gesetzt ab Werkzustand? Dies waren siehe Seite 21 Post 202 "7077 Punkte"


----------



## gaussmath (24. Juli 2019)

Das sieht aber ziemlich nach Bandbreitenlimitierung aus. Eine großere Änderung beim Takt bewirkt 0.6%, aber eine kleiner Änderung beim RAM-Takt bewirkt 0.7% Leistungssteigerung.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Juli 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das sieht aber ziemlich nach Bandbreitenlimitierung aus. Eine großere Änderung beim Takt bewirkt 0.6%, aber eine kleiner Änderung beim RAM-Takt bewirkt 0.7% Leistungssteigerung.



Wie auch immer, solange kein Vorteil da raus kommt für mich uninteressant  Freue mich schon wenn man den Speicher irgendwann mal die Spannung senken kann und auch diese 875MHZ brauch ich nicht, wenn da bei 850 inkl. weniger Spannung in Zukunft was geht und dies bedeuetet bessere Temps bei minimalen Verlust an Scores, FPS soll es mir recht sein


----------



## openSUSE (24. Juli 2019)

Technisch ist der gddr6 schon gegenüber dem HBM der Vega 56/64 ein deutlicher Rückschritt.
Schon ab ca 900 Mhz wird der oft schon Überfahren und es wird stellenweise langsamer. Kommen dann noch höhere Ströme wegen GPU oc oder auch nur GPU Dauerlast dazu, dann heizt der vram um so mehr auf. Ich hoffe big Navi bekommt wieder HBM.


----------



## Minera (24. Juli 2019)

Ich bin eh der Meinung das sich Speicher overclock absolut null lohnt bei Navi


----------



## Tukuman (24. Juli 2019)

5700 XT ist eingebaut, ein bischen undervolted und soweit läuft alles, Geräusch geht für mich auch in Ordnung, Desktop hört man nix und wenn ich spiele habe ich eh mein Headset auf.
Das rot beleuchtete Radeonzeichen passt mir auch ganz gut, habe meine Beleuchtung sowieso meist auf statisch Rot eingestellt, Geflacker und Farbwechsel mag ich nicht so.

@hks1981 - haben ja beim Bench fast ein Zwillingsergebnis








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Juli 2019)

Hehe super dann hast du den Zwilling von meiner Karte erwischt


----------



## Minera (24. Juli 2019)

Also die RX 5700 XT treibt mich echt in den wahnsinn mit den Speicher temps... Trotz heatsinks und Lüfter der direkt drauf pustet bis zwischen 85-90  Grad in Battlefield 5...

Hab die Anzeige jetzt ausgestellt bei MSI Afterburner weil mich das aufregt. Die GPU Temps gammeln bei 60-65 Grad. Naja...


Mehr als das was ich jetzt getan habe kann ich auch nicht mehr machen. Vielleicht noch einen oder am besten zwei Ventilator  auf den VRAM drauf halten oder so..


----------



## Ion (24. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht wurde der Speicher schon immer so heiß - auch bei anderen Karten. Nur konnte man es vorher nicht ablesen.
Ich meine, warum unnötig verrückt machen? Wenn sie so heiß werden, dann ist das scheinbar normal. Und eine Karte mit 20°C unter Last, leistet nichts 
Laufen die Spiele? Ruckelt nichts? Bist du mit der Leistung zufrieden? Dann freu dich über das Teil, und fertig


----------



## Minera (24. Juli 2019)

Die Leistung ist top und die spiele laufen auch wunderbar. Hotspot und GPU Temp ist auch top aber vermutlich ist das einfach normal mit den Speicher temps.

Krieg nur bisschen kribbeln wenn ich solche hohen temps sehe aber gut 

Ich sollte einfach etwas entspannter werden und das zocken genießen 

Dennoch hat sich der Umbau definitiv gelohnt allgemein


----------



## Tukuman (25. Juli 2019)

An die Temps der 5700 XT muss ich mich auch erst gewöhnen, sah beim Vorgänger Asus ROG Strix 1070 TI schon ein bischen netter aus


----------



## Gurdi (25. Juli 2019)

Macht euch net bekloppt. Da ist ziemlich sicher ein Offset drauf


----------



## hks1981 (25. Juli 2019)

Ja Minera entspanne dich! Alles mal unter 100c ist in Ordnung! Wirst sehen in den weiteren Updates von den Treibern wirst du dann die Spannung regulieren können und alles ist in Ordnung!

Lege einen Lüfter auf die Backplate und dann gehen auch noch ein paar C runter denn dann kann die Hitze schneller abtransportiert werden. battlefield habe ich leider nicht aber ich komme nicht mehr über 78c bei mir.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Juli 2019)

YouTube

5700 XT mit 2,1 Ghz und bereits in 1440 kommt man nicht an die Seven VII heran, ok teilweise um wenige Prozent schneller und oft auch so gut wie gleichauf.
Aber bei Rechenintensiven Games ist die VII doch flotter  (Shader Games)
In 4K wäre dies noch interessant.


----------



## hks1981 (25. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> YouTube
> 
> 5700 XT mit 2,1 Ghz und bereits in 1440 kommt man nicht an die Seven VII heran, ok teilweise um wenige Prozent schneller und oft auch so gut wie gleichauf.
> Aber bei Rechenintensiven Games ist die VII doch flotter  (Shader Games)
> In 4K wäre dies noch interessant.



Und um was genau geht es dir hier jetzt? Möchtest du den Kauf deiner VII damit rechtfertigen, damit du nicht ins grübeln kommst? Wäre dieser Post nicht im VII Thread besser aufgehoben gewesen? 

Also die 5700XT kommt verdammt nahe ran, so das ich mir wenn ich keine der beiden Karten hätte und ich mich entscheiden müsste nur die 5700XT in Frage. Für 400€ nur ein paar Prozent langsamer als die VII und 4K interessiert hier keinen der sich diese Karte geholt hat, denn AMD hat ja selbst geschrieben, dass es die perfekte Karte für WQHD ist.

Das sich 16GB in 4K besser anstellen als 8GB ist auch kein Geheimnis. Jedoch nochmals gegen P/L kommt die VII nicht mal ansatzweise ran an die 5700XT und auch nicht zu vergessen wäre mal der Energieverbrauch pro FPS da spielt Navi ihre Stärke komplett aus.

Edit: sehe gerade du hast im VII Laberthread eh auch schon gepostet aber noch viel reißerischer das die VII noch mehr profitieren wird wenn dann Big Navi da ist


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Juli 2019)

Die Seven ist EOL und wird es nimmer lange geben
Vom Treiber her denke ich profitiert die VII mehr wenn Big Navi kommt und jener auf HBM setzen sollte... 
Dies wollte ich nur sagen.


----------



## hks1981 (25. Juli 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Die Seven ist EOL und wird es nimmer lange geben
> Vom Treiber her denke ich profitiert die VII mehr wenn Big Navi kommt und jener auf HBM setzen sollte...
> Dies wollte ich nur sagen.



Die Seven ist auch keine schlechte Karte und man sieht ja was einige User rausgeholt haben, aber man kann nicht hinwegsehen, dass die Seven zur Navi nicht viel besser dasteht wenn überhaupt. Navi klein wird auch profitieren von den weiteren Treibern, da steckt gerade alles noch in den Kinderschuhen. 

Wie gesagt wenn eine Karte nicht mindestens 30% Mehrleistung hat als Karte X, macht ein Vergleich keinen Sinn denn 650€ vs 400€ und hier dann 2-10% Mehrleistung bei aber erhöhten Verbrauch macht das ganze obsolet.


----------



## Minera (25. Juli 2019)

Werde das definitiv mit den Lüfter auf der Backplate testen denn gefühlt bringt das absolut gar nichts wenn da ein Lüfter von der Seite drauf pustet

Sollte ich den eher mittig hinlegen dort wo die 4 schrauben zur Befestigung sind ?


----------



## WhoRainZone (25. Juli 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Treiber ist wirklich für die Katz.
> Ich hab ständig DirectX Fehler, z. B. in Spellforce 3. So ein schönes Spiel, und ich kann es nicht spielen.


Hatte ich auch, jetzt habe ich nach 6 Jahren mal ne Neuinstallation von Windows gemacht 

Aber auch wieder den aktuellen drauf, da lief dann auch alles


----------



## hks1981 (25. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Werde das definitiv mit den Lüfter auf der Backplate testen denn gefühlt bringt das absolut gar nichts wenn da ein Lüfter von der Seite drauf pustet
> 
> Sollte ich den eher mittig hinlegen dort wo die 4 schrauben zur Befestigung sind ?



Jap genau! In der nähe der Gpu und den Speichern.


----------



## openSUSE (25. Juli 2019)

Neuer Treiber Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.3 

Release No​tes​


Spoiler



Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.3 Highlights
Support For

    Wolfenstein™: Youngblood
        Up to 13% better performance with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.3 in Wolfenstein: Youngblood than with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.2RS-304
    Radeon GPU Profiler on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products
    Microsoft PIX on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products

Added Vulkan® Support

    VK_EXT_display_surface_counter
        This extension defines a vertical blanking period counter associated with display surfaces. It provides a mechanism to query support for such a counter from a VkSurfaceKHR object
    VK_AMD_pipeline_compiler_control
        This extension provides a way to set per-pipeline compiler options, for instance, to relax rounding rules when working with mixed-precision floating point values.
    VK_AMD_shader_core_properties2
        This extension exposes additional, AMD specific shader core properties for a physical device
    VK_EXT_subgroup_size_control
        This extension provides additional control over subgroup size, allowing applications for instance to opt-in to different subgroup sizes on devices supporting more than just one.
    VK_KHR_imageless_framebuffer
        This extension allows framebuffers to be created without the need for creating images first, allowing more flexibility in how they are used, and avoiding the need for many of the compatibility rules.
    VK_KHR_variable_pointers
        This extension allows implementations to indicate their level of support for the SPV_KHR_variable_pointers SPIR-V extension. The SPIR-V extension allows shader modules to use invocation-private pointers into uniform and/or storage buffers, where the pointer values can be dynamic and non-uniform. This release adds the optional VariablePointers support.

Fixed Issues

    League of Legends™ may fail to launch on Radeon RX 5700 Series Graphics with Windows®7 system configurations.  
    Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may experience DirectX®9 application crashes or hangs after an express upgrade of Radeon Software.
    Windows Mixed Reality may fail to launch when Radeon Image Sharpening is enabled on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
    Audio may be out of sync with videos when using Radeon ReLive VR.
    Incorrect values may be shown in the power gauge for Radeon WattMan while applications are running on AMD Radeon VII.
    AMD Log Utility Driver may intermittently fail to install on Windows®7 system configurations.
    Radeon Anti-Lag may experience slight performance drops on some gaming applications when enabled.
    Minor stuttering may occur when playing Fortnite™ during the first few minutes of gameplay on AMD Radeon RX 5700 Series Graphics.
    Radeon Overlay may experience flickering in Vulkan® API games when Radeon Image Sharpening is enabled.
    Corruption may be observed in some tests when running Adobe™ Premier Pro 2019 benchmarks.

Known Issues

    Some system configurations may experience green color corruption after install of Radeon Software when running Windows® 10 May 2019 update.
    Stutter may be experienced when Radeon FreeSync is enabled on 240hz refresh displays with Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
    Radeon Performance Metrics may report incorrect VRAM utilization.
    AMD Radeon VII may experience elevated memory clocks at idle or on desktop.
    Radeon Overlay may intermittently fail to appear when toggled in game.
    Audio for clips captured by Radeon ReLive may be corrupted or garbled when desktop recording is enabled.
    Radeon RX 5700 Series Graphics may experience a black screen during uninstall on Windows®7 system configurations. A work around is to perform uninstall in safe mode.
    Recording clips with Radeon ReLive may result in blank clips on Radeon RX 5700 Series Graphics with Windows®7 system configurations.
    Enabling Enhanced Sync may cause game, application or system crashes on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.


----------



## hks1981 (25. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Neuer Treiber Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.3
> 
> Release No​tes​
> 
> ...



Gaaanz wichtig die Windows 7 Bugfixes...


----------



## openSUSE (26. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also wenn man die Baseplate zuschneidet bei Navi kriegt der Morpheus den Vram sicher locker gekühlt, da die wärme auf der Baseplate verteilt wird und vom Morpheus direkt gekühlt wird. Das zuschneiden ist nur noch schwieriger weil man den Kühlkörper abtrennen muss. Keine Ahnung wie gut das klappt.


Habe nun die Baseplate drauf, der chamber ist natürlich nun nicht mehr brauchbar.
Man muss auch den Ausschnitt der GPU noch einige Millimeter zurechtfeilen sonst passt der Morpheus nicht.
Temperaturen der VRam sind nahezu unverändert. :/
Also spart euch die Zeit und zurück bauen geht dann natürlich nicht mehr.

Jetzt warte ich auf den Wasserkühler, vielleicht montiere ich nun noch die Backplatte mit reichlich Wärmeleitpads, mal gucken wie viel lust ich habe.


----------



## na:L (26. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Habe nun die Baseplate drauf, der chamber ist natürlich nun nicht mehr brauchbar.
> Man muss auch den Ausschnitt der GPU noch einige Millimeter zurechtfeilen sonst passt der Morpheus nicht.
> Temperaturen der VRam sind nahezu unverändert. :/
> Also spart euch die Zeit und zurück bauen geht dann natürlich nicht mehr.
> ...



Das mit dem Wärmeleitpads habe ich probiert... hat leider nichts gebracht , aber wenn du doch probieren willst: 1,5mm passen gut.
Komme mit dem Morpheus unter Last auch auf knapp über 90°C beim Speicher. Leider kann man nur die flachen Kühlkörper installieren, da sonst alles kollidiert.


----------



## hks1981 (26. Juli 2019)

Ich bin noch immer davon überzeugt, dass die Werte nicht korrekt sind und da mindestens 15-20c Offset drauf hängen!

130-180€ für einen Waterblock?? Da wackelt es ein wenig bei denen oder?? Das steht ja mal null zur Relation des Kartenpreises. Kommt da ein Mitarbeitet mit, der das dann auch gleich montiert und testet??

Da darf die Karte ruhig wärmer bleiben so 2 Jährchen und dann kommt eh schon das nächste und das wird diese schon aushalten.


----------



## openSUSE (26. Juli 2019)

Ich messe am Samstag mal mit dem  infrarot thermometer nach, sofern ich mit dem Emissionsgrad klar kommen bei dem Teil.

Die haben im Leben keine 20c Offset drauf dafür werden die "gefühlt" zu warm.


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. Juli 2019)

Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT Reference | Eisblock GPX | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Na, wer traut sich? 
Vll gibts da wieder so ne tolle Überraschung wie bei der Seven


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Juli 2019)

Meine Karte hab ich gestern verbaut  bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden! Ich zocke allerdings auch eher CPU lastige Spiele. Ein paar Simulatoren gezockt gestern Nacht und der Speicher ging auf maximal 52°C. Das hier einige 60° Im Idle haben versteh ich auch nicht. Bei mir, alles @stock, kein einziger Wert irgendwie verändert.

Bin positiv überrascht von der Lautstärke. Hab keinen blassen Schimmer wie sich die Leute heutzutage so dermaßen anstellen, dass sie die Karte als unerträglich laut bezeichnen lol. Lüfter lief auf ca.  1300RPM und war für mich kaum zu hören, bzw zu hören schon aber echt nur leicht und keineswegs störend. Mein 7 Jahre alter anderer PC noch mit einer GTX560Ti !! ist locker 3 mal so laut 

Allerdings gibt es mittlerweile eine Lösung für das "Speicher taktet bei 144 Hz im Idle nicht runter" Problem? 
Aufm Desktop: Monitor 60 Hz, Speicher 200 MHz. 144 Hz -> Speicher auf 1750 MHz, Temperaturen dementsprechend auch höher


----------



## bath92 (26. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich messe am Samstag mal mit dem  infrarot thermometer nach, sofern ich mit dem Emissionsgrad klar kommen bei dem Teil.
> 
> Die haben im Leben keine 20c Offset drauf dafür werden die "gefühlt" zu warm.



Das mit dem Offset würde auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen. 

Allerdings sehe ich das Thema etwas entspannter als mach Anderer hier im Thread.

Grund: GDDR6-Speicher ist auf 95°C spezifiziert.
Alle Temperaturen kleiner als 95°C sind also vom Hersteller auch über längeren Zeitraum als unbedenklich eingestuft worden.
Außerdem sollte der Speichercontroller eine Temperaturüberwachung implementiert haben. 
Steigt die Temperatur auf Werte über 95°C sollte der Controller den Speicher automatisch runtertakten und so vor thermischer Zerstörung schützen.


Edit:


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es mittlerweile eine Lösung für das "Speicher taktet bei 144 Hz im Idle nicht runter" Problem?
> Aufm Desktop: Monitor 60 Hz, Speicher 200 MHz. 144 Hz -> Speicher auf 1750 MHz, Temperaturen dementsprechend auch höher



Das ist grundsätzlich kein Problem im Sinn von, etwas läuft aus technischer Sicht nicht richtig.
Der Speicher muss ab einer bestimmten Auslastung einfach höher takten um den angeforderten Durchsatz zu schaffen.
Außerdem ist es dem Speicher auf deutsch gesagt "scheiß egal" mit welcher Geschwindigkeit er operriert.
Und die paar Watt die da im Idle mehr verbraucht werden sind nun wirklich nicht der Rede wert.

Sollte es dich aber stören, es gibt wie du schon festgestellt hast die Möglichkeit die Refreshrate des Displays zu verändern.
Bei allen meinen bisherigen AMD-Karten taktet der Speicher erst ab Werten größer 120Hz hoch.
Und zwischen 120Hz und 144Hz wird jeder Normalsterbliche keinen Unterschied warnehmen.


----------



## Minera (26. Juli 2019)

@davidwigald11 

Stell den Monitor halt auf 144 Hz und du hast ebenfalls dementsprechend hohe Speicher Temperaturen im Idle  das wurde hier aber bereits auch erwähnt

Ist deine graka beim spielen durchgehend auf 100% ausgelastet? Bei so Simulatoren Games wird's wohl nicht der Fall sein. Dann wundert mich die niedrige RPM vom Lüfter nicht und genauso wenig die doch Recht geringe Temperaturen


Wenn du mal Battlefield zockst ohne Fps Begrenzung wird der Lüfter auch auf 2100 RPM gehen 80-85 Grad und Speicher auch auf gute 80 Grad oder höher 

Ich fand den Lüfter aber selbst bei 2100RPM noch angenehm da nur Lüfterrauschen wahrnehmbar war


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Juli 2019)

Die Preise für Navi bewegen sich ja schon nach unten..... 399,-€ für die PowerColor 5700XT bei MF...

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## hks1981 (26. Juli 2019)

Ja wenn wer messen kann wäre es toll, aber 90c sind das keine realen, denn du kannst mit den fingern drauf langen! Bei 90c hätte ich jetzt ne Blase die sich gewaschen hätte ^^


----------



## hks1981 (26. Juli 2019)

bath92 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Offset würde auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen.



Geh kannst du uns kurz erklären, warum es keinen Sinn machen würde? Das haben sie doch schon bei den CPU s gemacht und dann haben die Hersteller das mittels Updates auf MB und in den Tools abgezogen. Offsets sind bei Teilen die sehr empfindlich sind sehr wichtig und da der Speicher sehr empfindlich ist, wäre es da vermutbar.

Warum ich das glaube? Weil die VRMs keine 56c erreichen, weil die GPU 60c erreicht, weil der Hotspot keine 70c erreicht aber der Speicher soll bei 90c sein?? Hmm nicht wirklich. 

Cool wäre es gewesen, wenn es Igor mal durchleuchtet hätte der hat das passende Werkzeug und der Mann vom Fach!

Wenn du das hier schon etwas verfolgt hast, dann wüsstest du das der Speicher egal ob hochgetaktet den runter geht er ja nicht als das was derzeit im Treiber möglich ist, kaum an Temp zunimmt bei ordentlicher Kühlung! Einzige mit dem du den runter bekommen könntest wären die V Einstellungen aber AMD hat es leider noch nicht geschafft diese zu integrieren.

95c ist Limit, jetzt erreicht man dies aber schon im PC‘s bei Usern die eine ordentliche Kühlung haben im Gehäuse! Wie sieht es denn nun bei 90% der Standarduser aus? Also 5c Spielraum ist ein bissl schwach findest nicht? Daher meine Vermutung Offset und wenn es nur 10c sind wären das 15c weg von den Spezifikationen.


----------



## Minera (26. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja wenn wer messen kann wäre es toll, aber 90c sind das keine realen, denn du kannst mit den fingern drauf langen! Bei 90c hätte ich jetzt ne Blase die sich gewaschen hätte ^^



Also die Backplate vom Accelero Xtreme IV wurde bei mir auch extrem heiß das ich die an einigen Stellen kaum noch anfassen konnte was ja eigentlich Sinn und Zweck ist das die Wärme schön auf die Backplate übertragen wird


----------



## hks1981 (26. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Also die Backplate vom Accelero Xtreme IV wurde bei mir auch extrem heiß das ich die an einigen Stellen kaum noch anfassen konnte was ja eigentlich Sinn und Zweck ist das die Wärme schön auf die Backplate übertragen wird



Kaum noch anfassen sind aber keine 90c. Geh greif mal ins Nudelwasser bevor es kocht  dann weißt was 90c sind  oder Dusch dich mal mit 50c Wasser ^^


----------



## na:L (26. Juli 2019)

Wenn es eine Abschaltung geben würde, hätte die bei mir schon gegriffen, habe mit Mem-OC(900MHz) bei Superposition schon 95,X°C Mem-Temp, trotz Kühlkörpern drauf.
Wäre nur gut zu wissen, ob es einen Offset gibt, dann müssen wir uns nicht mehr über hohe Temperaturen wundern.
Seit dem Wechsel von Ryzen 1700/V56 zu 3700X/5700XT glüht mein System förmlich und darüber bin ich nicht glücklich, es wird dadurch nämlich lauter .


----------



## Tukuman (26. Juli 2019)

Also ich habe bis jetzt 0 Probleme mit meiner 5700XT, bloss das Adrenalin Tool friert mir öfters ein


----------



## hks1981 (26. Juli 2019)

Tukuman schrieb:


> Also ich habe bis jetzt 0 Probleme mit meiner 5700XT, bloss das Adrenalin Tool friert mir öfters ein



Dann hast du ein Problem  wie sieht es denn aus wenn du dann neu startest!? Bekommst du dann die Meldung der Treiber wurde zurück gesetzt? Passiert dir dies auch beim neuen Treiber?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Juli 2019)

den neuen (19.7.3?) habt ihr aber schon, ja?


----------



## hks1981 (26. Juli 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> den neuen (19.7.3?) habt ihr aber schon, ja?



Heute installiert, aber die Changelog zeigt mir eigentlich nicht wirklich viel relevantes was an Bugs behoben worden ist. Nur eigentlich Windows 7 Sachen und kaum was, wo ich sage Cool. Schade das der Wattman noch immer nicht komplett einstellbar ist.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (26. Juli 2019)

naja, gebt ihnen halt etwas zeit. auch wenn es [sicherlich] schöner gewesen wäre, es hätte alles direkt und fehlerfrei funktioniert - gut Ding braucht Weile.


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Juli 2019)

Wie sehen heute GPU und GPU Hotspot Temps bei @stock und @ +50% Powerlimit in z.B. Witcher 3 1440p aus?
Also an die Leute mit Accelero oder anderen Nachrüst-kühlern.

Ich hab gestern Abend zwei mal den Morpheus 2 montiert, aber wirklich geil waren die Temps (insbesondere Hotspot) weder mit Flüssigmetall oder WLP.


----------



## Tukuman (26. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein Problem   wie sieht es denn aus wenn du dann neu startest!? Bekommst du dann die  Meldung der Treiber wurde zurück gesetzt? Passiert dir dies auch beim  neuen Treiber?



Da starte ich nicht neu, beende ich mit den Taskmanager und das wars, die Meldung Treiber zurück gesetzt hatte ich bisher noch nicht.
Glaub mit dem neuen Treiber hatte ich es noch nicht


----------



## bath92 (26. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Geh kannst du uns kurz erklären, warum es keinen Sinn machen würde? Das haben sie doch schon bei den CPU s gemacht und dann haben die Hersteller das mittels Updates auf MB und in den Tools abgezogen. Offsets sind bei Teilen die sehr empfindlich sind sehr wichtig und da der Speicher sehr empfindlich ist, wäre es da vermutbar.
> 
> Warum ich das glaube? Weil die VRMs keine 56c erreichen, weil die GPU 60c erreicht, weil der Hotspot keine 70c erreicht aber der Speicher soll bei 90c sein?? Hmm nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...



Der Grund meiner Annahme ist Recht simpel.

Die Memory-Temperatur wird nicht als Regelgröße für die Lüfterdrehzahl herangezogen. Wieso sollte AMD hier also einen Offset draufgeben? Nur um den meist nicht sachkundigen Käufer mit hohen Zahlenwerten zu verunsichern? Wohl kaum. Wenn dann müsste der Offset auf die Regelgröße (GPU-Temperatur) der Lüftersteuerung gegeben werden. Was ja aber offensichtlich bei Navi nicht der Fall ist.

Bei den von dir angesprochen Ryzen-CPUs wurde der Offset genau aus diesem Grund auf die Core-Temperatur gegeben. Der Lüftersteuerung des Mainboards wurde so eine höhere Core-Temperatur vorgegaukelt, um die Lüfterdrehzahl künstlich zu erhöhen. Gab hierzu nach dem Launch auch eine entsprechende Erklärung von AMD.

Das was du hier als Offset bezeichnest ist eigentlich ein Sicherheitsfaktor. Die spezifizierte Temperatur von 95°C entspricht der kritischen Temperatur abzüglich des Sicherheitsaufschlages. Angenommen die kritische Temperatur des Speichers liegt bei 115°C, dann wurde eine Sicherheitsfaktor von ca. 1,2 angewendet.



na:L schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Abschaltung geben würde, hätte die bei mir schon gegriffen, habe mit Mem-OC(900MHz) bei Superposition schon 95,X°C Mem-Temp, trotz Kühlkörpern drauf.
> Wäre nur gut zu wissen, ob es einen Offset gibt, dann müssen wir uns nicht mehr über hohe Temperaturen wundern.
> Seit dem Wechsel von Ryzen 1700/V56 zu 3700X/5700XT glüht mein System förmlich und darüber bin ich nicht glücklich, es wird dadurch nämlich lauter .



Die immer kleineren Fertigungsstrukturen, egal ob bei CPUs, GPUs oder beim Speicher haben leider den unschönen Nebeneffekt das auf Grund der höheren Packungsdichte auch immer mehr thermische Verlustleistung auf einer kleineren Fläche abgeführt werden muss.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2019)

Wird sich sicherlich noch über die Zeit klären ob da ein Offset besteht. Ich kanns mir gut vorstellen


----------



## hks1981 (26. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wird sich sicherlich noch über die Zeit klären ob da ein Offset besteht. Ich kanns mir gut vorstellen



OpenSuse wird es wenn es seine Zeit erlaubt mal ausmessen, bin wirklich gespannt darauf.


----------



## na:L (26. Juli 2019)

bath92 schrieb:


> Der Grund meiner Annahme ist Recht simpel.
> 
> Die Memory-Temperatur wird nicht als Regelgröße für die Lüfterdrehzahl herangezogen. Wieso sollte AMD hier also einen Offset draufgeben? Nur um den meist nicht sachkundigen Käufer mit hohen Zahlenwerten zu verunsichern? Wohl kaum. Wenn dann müsste der Offset auf die Regelgröße (GPU-Temperatur) der Lüftersteuerung gegeben werden. Was ja aber offensichtlich bei Navi nicht der Fall ist.
> 
> ...



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir natürlich recht, aber 45°C - 60°C im Idle für den Ryzen 3000 ist schon ne Hausnummer.  Hier machen die 7nm schon Probleme.
Mit Navi selber kommt der Morpheus auch gut klar, bei ca 60°C Edge/85°C Hotspot, hier ist auch nur der RAM problematisch mit 90°C und mehr. Kann hier also nix auf die Packungsdichte schieben, leider.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2019)

Es passt halb vorne und hinten nicht zu den Infarotaufnahmen von Igor.Über 30Grad Delta zur Rückseite kann ich mirnicht vorstellen.


----------



## Minera (26. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Dusch dich mal mit 50c Wasser ^^



Bei der aktuellen hitze draußen mit über 30 Grad mit Sicherheit nicht  bin doch nicht wahnsinnig


----------



## 0ldN3rd (26. Juli 2019)

Also ich habe mit dem 3700X bei 26°C Raumtemp. unter Last aktuell: 50°C (Gut, OK, der hängt im CustomLoop mit 280er und 360er Radiator - Wassertemp aktuell: 30°C)
Die 5700XT hat lt. GPU-Z Hotspot max: 99°C  GPU max : 85°  MEM max 84°C (Unter Stock Lüfter und Stock Einstellungen!)

Also ich denke die Temps sind OK! Monitor ist auf 120Hz eingestellt... 

Kann nachher auch mal im Idle schauen.

Aber im konkreten Fall von na:L denke ich dass es ggf. an der Durchlüftung des Gehäuses liegen kann?


----------



## Minera (26. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gebe ich dir natürlich recht, aber 45°C - 60°C im Idle für den Ryzen 3000 ist schon ne Hausnummer.  Hier machen die 7nm schon Probleme.



Das Problem ist was ich festgestellt habe die Spannungsschwankungen die rauf und runter springen wie ein Flummi von 1,3v auf beispielsweise 1,47v und das gefühlt im Sekundentakt. Dadurch springen die Temps bei mir auch von 40 auf 60. Die meisten Luftkühler drehen dann auch vollkommen durch und drehen rauf und runter im hörbaren nervigen Bereich. Da hilft dann nur Lüfterkurve anpassen.


Was die RAM Temperaturen betrifft von Navi was ja hier nun sehr oft angesprochen wurde:

Ich für meinen Teil habe nun meinen inneren frieden gefunden mit den Speicher Temps  es ist nunmal so wie es ist und das Teil läuft wunderbar  einfach die Anzeige der Temps ausschalten vom Afterburner/Riva Tuner und entspannt zocken 


Spätestens ab den Zeitpunkt als die heatsinks bei mir drauf waren und es selbst dann nicht besser  bzw minimal besser wurde dachte ich mir so "okay jetzt hab ich alles versucht und finde mich damit ab"

Die GPU / Hotspot Temps sind dafür deutlich gesunken


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2019)

Viel spannender ist ja auch die Frage warum der sich nicht höher takten lässt.Zwar skaliert die Karte gut mit dem Takt, aber bei hohen Taktraten limitiert dann wiederum der Speicher.
Ergo, wer viel Takt gibt brauch auch ordentliches Ram OC.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Juli 2019)

@Minera 
Du hast Recht, die Simulatoren sind tatsächlich nicht sehr GPU lastig. Aber mein Monitor steht jetzt auf 144 Hz und der Speicher taktet im Idle auf 1750 MHz die Temperatur geht im Idle dennoch nicht mal über 50°C 

@All
Mich wundert allerdings gerade die Auslastung allgemein. Gespielt wurde gerade SimAirport und selbst nach extrem viel bauen, ist die CPU und die GPU nicht mal ansatzweise ausgelastet. Msi afterburner zeigt 27% CPU Auslastung und gerade mal 8% GPU Auslastung, bei einem GPU Takt von ~130 MHz  (ja 130)
Dennoch bekomm ich nur nur zwischen 25 und 35 FPS bei dieser Auslastung  wieso taktet das ganze System nicht viel höher und ich bekomm mehr FPS?

Wollte als nächstes mal probieren sowohl einen CPU als auch GPU Benchmark laufen zu lassen, um zu gucken ob da irgendwo was limitiert ist oder so. Welche sollte ich danehmen? 
N anderes Spiel bin ich gerad dabei raus zu suchen


----------



## Minera (26. Juli 2019)

GPU Benchmark kannst du Superposition (4K Optimized) nehmen. Und wenn dich die temps interessieren lässt du einfach GPU-Z nebenbei laufen und stellst das ganze so ein das am Ende der maximale wert ausgelesen wird bei GPU-Z. Kannst ja dann von beides ein Screenshot machen und hier hochladen wenn du magst


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Juli 2019)

Ich hab jetzt endlich die Hotspot Temps meiner Karte unter Kontrolle gebracht 
Gestern hatte ich zweimal den Morpheus 2 montiert, einmal mit Flüssigmetall und einmal mit WLP
und beide male ist die Hotspot Temp bei etwas höherem Powerlimit über 100 C° geklettert.
Heute hab ich den Mopheus 1 mit Flüssigmetall und schrauben einer gtx 770 montiert
und die Werte sehen @stock und mit 32C° Raumtemperatur schonmal SEHR gut aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch der Durchschnittliche Takt ohne OC gefällt mir


----------



## openSUSE (26. Juli 2019)

Naja, AVG gegen MAX ist ja auch etwas unfair :O
edit:
Habe es verstanden, *selber run* nur einmal AVG und einmal MAX.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Superposition Ergebnis. Dafür das alles @Stock ist sieht das doch eigentlich ganz vernünftig aus oder? Scheint auf jeden Fall auch hoch zu takten. Warum das ganze nicht im Spiel funktioniert bleibt ein Mysterium. Wahrscheinlich ist SimAircarft einfach ******* optimiert


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Naja, AVG gegen MAX ist ja auch etwas unfair :O



huh?
Der GPU-Z Screenshot zeigt den gleichen Run mit neuem Kühler/mount.
Nur werden einmal überall die Max Werte und einmal überall die Avg. Werte angezeigt.


----------



## openSUSE (26. Juli 2019)

ups, sorry. aber ein direkter vergleich wäre schon sahne gewesen.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2019)

Wow dein HotSpot Delta ist ja Imba.


----------



## hks1981 (26. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow dein HotSpot Delta ist ja Imba.



Kannst du das jetzt noch übersetzen, damit ich dies auch verstehe


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Kannst du das jetzt noch übersetzen, damit ich dies auch verstehe



Differenz von der TJunction zur GPU Temp


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juli 2019)

Also das ist jetzt mein maximaler OC für meine Karte und ! noch ohne ! Power Play Tables in Superposition.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ick freu mir und jetzt gute Nacht


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

Hau mal ne runde Strike und TimeSpy durch.


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also das ist jetzt mein maximaler OC für meine Karte und ! noch ohne ! Power Play Tables in Superposition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was war hier dann bei GPU-Z die Temps und welchen Takt bzw PT hast du für dies eingestellt?

Bis jetzt in Games habe ich festgestellt das der Unterschied zwischen Kotzgrenze beim OC und 1905MHZ bei 1.064v 2-3FPS liegen. Da ist auch von 236 auf 147Watt ein großer Faktor. 

Daher ist für mich das UV viel interessanter an der Karte da eben die FPS kaum darunter leiden aber eine kühlere und wenig verbrauchende Karte habe. Freue mich schon sehr wenn es jemals möglich gemacht wird, den Speicher nach unten im Voltbereich zu senken.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juli 2019)

Schön das die Preise purzeln, lässt Spielraum für die customs!


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

So mal was zu den Speicher Temps. Im Vergleich eine 2080 Super, beide mit selben Equipment getestet. Ich würde sagen man kann die Speichertemps der Karte entspannt betrachten.
Zumal auf der Founders auch noch 2x Radiallüfter werkeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So mal was zu den Speicher Temps. Im Vergleich eine 2080 Super, beide mit selben Equipment getestet. Ich würde sagen man kann die Speichertemps der Karte entspannt betrachten.
> Zumal auf der Founders auch noch 2x Radiallüfter werkeln.
> 
> 
> ...



eben und genau das meine ich! Wenn der VRAM hinten 61c hat, kann der vorne niemals 30c unterschied haben. Toll wäre es wenn Igor das mal ranzieht.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> eben und genau das meine ich! Wenn der VRAM hinten 61c hat, kann der vorne niemals 30c unterschied haben. Toll wäre es wenn Igor das mal ranzieht.



Das kann schon sein wenn ein Sensor im Speicher direkt verbaut ist, siehe Delta GPU -TJ.
Bis heute rätseln alle über die Temps im Speicher der Turings, da gabs ja auch diverse Versuche von Igor und Nexus nachdem die ganzen Dinger abgenippelt sind bei Turing.


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das kann schon sein wenn ein Sensor im Speicher direkt verbaut ist, siehe Delta GPU -TJ.
> Bis heute rätseln alle über die Temps im Speicher der Turings, da gabs ja auch diverse Versuche von Igor und Nexus nachdem die ganzen Dinger abgenippelt sind bei Turing.



Na ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob die Temps so richtig sind oder nicht. Aber auch wenn richtig, AMD wird sich da schon was gedacht haben, glaube nicht das die Speicher schnell dem Tode nah sind. Wenn meine Karte 2 Jahre durchmacht ist alles bestens


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Na ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob die Temps so richtig sind oder nicht. Aber auch wenn richtig, AMD wird sich da schon was gedacht haben, glaube nicht das die Speicher schnell dem Tode nah sind. Wenn meine Karte 2 Jahre durchmacht ist alles bestens



Werden wir mit der Zeit zuerst an den Turings sehen denke ich.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hau mal ne runde Strike und TimeSpy durch.



AY AY  Chef  

AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 3600,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 3600,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das waren die Settings dafür.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Speicherclockspeed verstehe ich aber nicht so ganz.
Gestern Abend als ich Superposition gebencht habe, hab ich den Speicher Plötzlich auf 935mhz bekommen und 
alle 5 mhz haben einen besseren Score gebracht. Heute sitzte ich wieder bei 910-912 mhz fest und alles darüber bringt schlechtere Leistung.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

Gratulation, deine Karte ist damit auf dem Niveau einer 1080ti/2070Super im TimeSpy.
Im Firestrike brauch es dann schon ne übertaktete 1080Ti um deinen Score einzufangen, eine 2070Super hat da keine Chance. Eine 2080 muss sich dafür schon sehr weit strecken und brauch Wasser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal noch zum einordnen die non XT von mir mit Blower wohl gemerkt.
AMD Radeon RX 5700 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gratulation, deine Karte ist damit auf dem Niveau einer 1080ti/2070Super im TimeSpy.
> Im Firestrike brauch es dann schon ne übertaktete 1080Ti um deinen Score einzufangen, eine 2070Super hat da keine Chance. Eine 2080 muss sich dafür schon sehr weit strecken und brauch Wasser.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte gerne deinen Speichertakt , damit wären bestimmt noch mehr Punkte drin.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne deinen Speichertakt , damit wären bestimmt noch mehr Punkte drin.



Ja bei höheren Taktraten ist die Karte klar Bandbreitenlimitiert. Die 950 sind auch Rockstable bei mir.

Ich hab mittlerweile den Eindruck es liegt am Speichercontroller der im Verhältnis zu den bedienenden Shadern mehr oder weniger Takt zulässt.
Du kannst ja mal was testen, reduzier mal den Takt auf 5700er Niveau und schau mal wie hoch du dann mit dem Speicher kommst.

*Hat keiner Lust seinen Ref. Kühler los zu werden zufällig *
Würde die non XT gerne Pimpen.


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> *Hat keiner Lust seinen Ref. Kühler los zu werden zufällig *
> Würde die non XT gerne Pimpen.



Mit meinen würdest du vermutlich nichts anfangen können, es sei denn du kannst einen schrauben der bei mir gebrochen ist rausbohren und kannst auf das rote LED verzichten denn das möchte ich mir bei meinem AE IV noch einarbeiten ^^


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Mit meinen würdest du vermutlich nichts anfangen können, es sei denn du kannst einen schrauben der bei mir gebrochen ist rausbohren und kannst auf das rote LED verzichten denn das möchte ich mir bei meinem AE IV noch einarbeiten ^^



BP hätte priorität, zudem könnte ich die Shroud gebrauchen die du aber wahrscheinlich zerschneiden willst dann. Aber BP wäre schon mal super.


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> BP hätte priorität, zudem könnte ich die Shroud gebrauchen die du aber wahrscheinlich zerschneiden willst dann. Aber BP wäre schon mal super.



hää bitte nochmals übersetzen für mich^^ ich will gar nix zerschneiden  ich habe mir nur die LED ausgebaut und der eine Schrauen ist gebrochen siehe Bild


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> hää bitte nochmals übersetzen für mich^^ ich will gar nix zerschneiden  ich habe mir nur die LED ausgebaut und der eine Schrauen ist gebrochen siehe Bild



Ich benötige primär eine Backplate, sowie die Hülle mit Lisas Handkantenschlag. Die Baseplate wie in deinem Bild ist ja identisch bei meiner, die benötige ich NICHT.


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich benötige primär eine Backplate, sowie die Hülle mit Lisas Handkantenschlag. Die Baseplate wie in deinem Bild ist ja identisch bei meiner, die benötige ich NICHT.



ahhhh jetzt verstehe ich alles  Also einmal Backplate plus dem Teil mit der Delle  das kannst gerne haben!


----------



## Minera (27. Juli 2019)

Brauch das jemand


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Brauch das jemand



Ja ich 
Was wollt Ihr dafür haben?


----------



## Minera (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ich
> Was wollt Ihr dafür haben?



Was brauchst denn davon ? Sind keine schrauben oder sonstiges mit bei

Und geputzt werden muss es auch


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Ich will gar nix dafür haben ^^ sind ja alle Amd Brüder


----------



## Minera (27. Juli 2019)

Ebenso das bekommst du umsonst


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich will gar nix dafür haben ^^ sind ja alle Amd Brüder



Sauber, feiner Zug von dir. Würde dir dann den Versand erstatten sowie ne kleine Aufwandsentschädigung drauf packen.
*@Mods: Bei so Kleinteilen ist es nicht sinnig den Verkaufsteil im Forum zu verwenden, ich bitte um Nachsicht.*

@Minera: Brauche keine Schrauben, aber wenn ich die von HKS bekomme dann passt das ja erst mal für mich. Trotzdem Danke auch an dich.


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Nein brauchst wirklich nix entschädigen (hast mir schon so oft geholfen mit Einstellungen und Tipps)! Ich komme aus AT daher musst du mit 2-3 Werktagen rechnen bis es bei dir ist. Versende es am Montag Vormittag wenn es recht ist. Musst mir nur die Adresse per Pn senden wo ich das Paket hinschicken soll


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Nein brauchst wirklich nix entschädigen (hast mir schon so oft geholfen mit Einstellungen und Tipps)! Ich komme aus AT daher musst du mit 2-3 Werktagen rechnen bis es bei dir ist. Versende es am Montag Vormittag wenn es recht ist. Musst mir nur die Adresse per Pn senden wo ich das Paket hinschicken soll



Prima vielen Dank dann.
Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen wo ich das Teil einbaue 
Muss der Schlumpf wohl aus dem HTPC weichen, fällt mir echt schwer den zu verkaufen aber auf den scheiß mit dem Thunderbolt hab ich keine Lust mehr und die Grafikkartengehäuse sind dermaßen unverschämt teuer....


----------



## Ace (27. Juli 2019)

Wenn ich meine Vega 64 mit dem Eiswolf noch gut los bekomme ,dann kommt die 5700XT mit einem Wasserblock drauf in mein Gehäuse


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Prima vielen Dank dann.
> Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch überlegen wo ich das Teil einbaue
> Muss der Schlumpf wohl aus dem HTPC weichen, fällt mir echt schwer den zu verkaufen aber auf den scheiß mit dem Thunderbolt hab ich keine Lust mehr und die Grafikkartengehäuse sind dermaßen unverschämt teuer....



Der Schlumpf hat doch ausgedient! Den hast du eh schon voll optimiert und mit deiner 5700er hast doch jetzt ein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Der Schlumpf hat doch ausgedient! Den hast du eh schon voll optimiert und mit deiner 5700er hast doch jetzt ein neues Spielzeug



Aber das Teil ist von der Optik einfach ne Wucht, zudem ist das ein Golden Sample. Ich häng da irgendwie dran


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aber das Teil ist von der Optik einfach ne Wucht, zudem ist das ein Golden Sample. Ich häng da irgendwie dran



Dann aufheben, wenn du dran hängst. Machst halt ein neues Projekt HTPC Schlumpf Teil II 

Hier gleich mal meine Verpackungserfahrung  Montag geht es raus!!

ganz oben die Backplate, rechts davon diese Kreuzteil plus alle Schrauben unten das Handschlagteil samt gesamten Kühler. 926Gramm nur der Kühler wo sind die Zeiten hin wie die karten noch passiv mit nen billigen Aluminium gekühlt wurden ^^


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

Wow, das nenn ich mal Express Versand


----------



## Minera (27. Juli 2019)

Versand ist aber Recht teuer von Österreich nach Deutschland  zumindest wenn man versichertes 5KG Paket versichert versendet.

Meine Frau kommt aus Österreich


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Versand ist aber Recht teuer von Österreich nach Deutschland  zumindest wenn man versichertes 5KG Paket versichert versendet.
> 
> Meine Frau kommt aus Österreich



Na bin ich froh das es nicht 5Kg sind  und es sind AMD Teile und keine NV Teile daher günstiger  weißt eh, farbe Grün ist teuerer bei der Herstellung als Rot


----------



## Shooot3r (27. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gratulation, deine Karte ist damit auf dem Niveau einer 1080ti/2070Super im TimeSpy.
> Im Firestrike brauch es dann schon ne übertaktete 1080Ti um deinen Score einzufangen, eine 2070Super hat da keine Chance. Eine 2080 muss sich dafür schon sehr weit strecken und brauch Wasser.
> 
> 
> ...


Ne eigentlich kommt die bis an die kotzgrenze getaktete xt nicht an eine 2080 mit 2075 MHz Ran. Somit auch nicht an eine 1080ti und ne 2070 super auch nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im timespy Grafikscore sind's schon knapp 3000 Punkte Unterschied.
Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ne eigentlich kommt die bis an die kotzgrenze getaktete xt nicht an eine 2080 mit 2075 MHz Ran. Somit auch nicht an eine 1080ti und ne 2070 super auch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2,1Ghz Core und 2050 Speicher sind auch Kotzgrenze, von daher passt meine Aussage doch. TimeSpy hab ich doch auch entsprechend verortet da sind die Nvidia Karten im TS2 einfach deutlich schneller und die AMD Karten Lümmeln bei gefühlt dem halben PowerTarget rum über 75% der Strecke.

Ne 400 Euro Karte muss sich ja nicht direkt mit ner 700 Euro Karte messen. Stock Vergleich sieht doch schon mal gut aus wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Minera (27. Juli 2019)

So ich bin raus Jungs rufe jetzt den Krankenwagen und gehe in die geschlossene. Danke für die netten Gespräche und die Ablenkung. Macht's gut.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2019)

?????


----------



## 0ldN3rd (27. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> So ich bin raus Jungs rufe jetzt den Krankenwagen und gehe in die geschlossene. Danke für die netten Gespräche und die Ablenkung. Macht's gut.



Ich will hoffen, dass das ein schlechter Scherz ist! Dann: Sowas gehört sich nicht!

Wenn es jedoch ernst gemeint ist? : Wünsche ich dir gute Besserung!! ...Dass du bald wieder auf die Beine kommst!!!! 

Dann noch: ES WERDEN KEINE DUMMHEITEN GEMACHT!


----------



## hks1981 (27. Juli 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> So ich bin raus Jungs rufe jetzt den Krankenwagen und gehe in die geschlossene. Danke für die netten Gespräche und die Ablenkung. Macht's gut.



Alles gut mit dir? Drück dir fest die Daumen, dass bald wieder alles in Ordnung kommt und du uns bald wieder schreibst das es dir gut geht!


----------



## openSUSE (27. Juli 2019)

Bei igorslab wurde ein weiterer Wasserkühler für die Navi getestet.

Lohnt sich zu lesen!
Zurueck auf Start: Alphacool Aurora GPX-A RX 5700 im Test | Neuer Wasserkuehler fuer AMDs Radeon RX 5700XT – igor sLAB


----------



## hks1981 (28. Juli 2019)

Cooler Test! Jetzt weiß ich mal zumindest welcher der Ramteile heißer wird. Da werde ich mir etwas basteln damit die 3 chips direkt mit dem Kühler des AE IV verbunden werden, dass sollte dann auch Abhilfe schaffen ein wenig.


----------



## Ion (28. Juli 2019)

Gibt es irgendwo eine anständige Anleitung, wie ich mit dem Wattman umzugehen habe? Würde die Karte gerne mal undervolten etc.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 2,1Ghz Core und 2050 Speicher sind auch Kotzgrenze, von daher passt meine Aussage doch. TimeSpy hab ich doch auch entsprechend verortet da sind die Nvidia Karten im TS2 einfach deutlich schneller und die AMD Karten Lümmeln bei gefühlt dem halben PowerTarget rum über 75% der Strecke.
> 
> Ne 400 Euro Karte muss sich ja nicht direkt mit ner 700 Euro Karte messen. Stock Vergleich sieht doch schon mal gut aus wie oben beschrieben.


Nein, du sagst einfach, das die Navi an die 2080 rankommt. Und das tut sie definitiv nicht. Auch nicht im timespy wo es 3000 Grafikpunkte mehr sind. Die 2080 hat beim Bench auf 2050 ca gedrosselt weil's hier so warm war. Aber normal läuft die mit ca 2130 MHz. Aber auch Stock gegen Stock hat die xt keine Chance. Aber bei 420 vs 650 sollte das ja auch so sein. In spielen sieht die xt kein lange mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (28. Juli 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine anständige Anleitung, wie ich mit dem Wattman umzugehen habe? Würde die Karte gerne mal undervolten etc.





Also ich kenne da keine Anleitung außer Youtube Videos. Aber es ist nicht kompliziert  

1. Du stellst mal beim Wattmann von Auto auf Manuell (bei Frequenz/Spannung) um

2. jetzt kannst du im Diagramm den Balken von rechts nach links verschieben (MHZ Bereich) und von oben nach unten (Voltbereich)

3. wenn du das Gewünschte eingestellt hast klickst du oben auf Profil speichern und legst es mit gewünschten Namen an. Wenn du das hast klickst du noch auf übernehmen.

Jetzt testest du deine Einstellungen in einem Game oder Benchtest. Klappt alles kannst du weiter die MHZ anheben und wieder testen nach dem übernehmen. Solange bis es es zu einem Absturz kommt, dann hast du quasi den Wert erreicht den deine Karte nicht mehr packt und nun tastest du dich langsam wieder runter bis er stabil ist.

Wenn stabil kannst du dann auch beginnen den Voltbereich zu senken bis er wieder instabil bei der MHZ ist. Danach wieder erhöhen in 10er Schritte bis du völlig stabil bist. Dann solltest du eigentlich schon das perfekte Setting haben. Nun das Profil wieder erneut speichern. Danach wird es jedesmal nach einem Neustart auto geladen.

Der Speicher unten hat derzeit finde ich keinen Sinn, denn von 875 auf 920 z.B. brachte bei mir keinen nennenswerten Effekt außer dass der Speicher wärmer wurde. Das wird dann interessant wenn man im Wattman auch den Speicher im Voltbereich einstellen kann. Mein Perfektes Setting was absolut stable ist wäre z.B. 1905MHZ bei 1.025v. Hast also dann knappe 100 Punkte mehr bei Super Position aber die Karte ist viel Kühler und leiser aber auch schneller als @ Stock, weil der Takt permanent gehalten werden kann. Somit kannst du dann z.B. die Lüfterkurve so einstellen dass statt 2.200 RPM nur noch 1700-1500RPM (je nach Belüftung deines Gehäuse) notwendig sind.

Du kannst natürlich auch das Powerlimit anheben, bin aber kein Freund davon, da ich eher der UV Fan bin, wo mehr Leistung herauskommt als Stock aber ohne die Karte hochprügeln zu müssen. Wenn du also das PT erhöhst, kann er mehr Saft sich genehmigen und daher auch höhere Werte im MHZ erreichen, was aber wieder bedeutet, dass die Temps steigen wie auch der Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Nein, du sagst einfach, das die Navi an die 2080 rankommt. Und das tut sie definitiv nicht. Auch nicht im timespy wo es 3000 Grafikpunkte mehr sind. Die 2080 hat beim Bench auf 2050 ca gedrosselt weil's hier so warm war. Aber normal läuft die mit ca 2130 MHz. Aber auch Stock gegen Stock hat die xt keine Chance. Aber bei 420 vs 650 sollte das ja auch so sein. In spielen sieht die xt kein lange mehr.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



Übertaktet wird die XT die 2080 auch in einigen Titel überholen wenn die Stock läuft. Das die OC vs. OC kein Land sieht ist logisch.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2019)

Wie sieht's denn mit dem RAM oc aus, klappt das mittlerweile ? Auf der 2080 super soll das ja sehr gut klappen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit dem RAM oc aus, klappt das mittlerweile ? Auf der 2080 super soll das ja sehr gut klappen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



Nein ist immer noch broken. Ich denke es liegt primär am Speichercontroller. Ob sich da noch was ändert ist fraglich.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2019)

Könnte mir vorstellen, das einfach zu wenig Spannung gefahren wird. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, das einfach zu wenig Spannung gefahren wird.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



Auch denkbar. Evtl. haben da die Bordpartner mehr Handhabe.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. Juli 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, das einfach zu wenig Spannung gefahren wird.



Ich hab das gerade nachgemessen und auf dem PCB Bild von Igor aufgemalt.
Der Vram bekommt die spezifizierten 1,35V + die Supportspannung mit 1,8V.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung was GPU-Z genau ausliest, wenn die Speicherspannung mit 0,85V @875mhz angezeigt wird.
Mmn. ist es die VDDCR SOC Spannung, die falsch ausgelesen wird. Was dann wohl auch die Spannung für den GPU Speicherkontroller wäre.
AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT im Test – Der Raytracing-freie Sargnagel von Vega und bis zu 2.1 GHz Takt unter Wasser – Seite 2 – igor sLAB
YouTube (ich hab jetzt nichts zur endgültigen Karte gefunden).


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2019)

SOC Clock sollte eigentlich auch reichen. Bleibt eigentlich nur noch der Treiber.


----------



## Shooot3r (28. Juli 2019)

Ist das denn der selbe RAM wie auf der 2080super ? Ober eventuell andere "Modelle"? Wenn's am Treiber liegt würde mich das doch sehr wundern, da die Spannung ja ankommt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (28. Juli 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Ist das denn der selbe RAM wie auf der 2080super ? Ober eventuell andere "Modelle"? Wenn's am Treiber liegt würde mich das doch sehr wundern, da die Spannung ja ankommt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



Hynix und Samsung werden verbaut. Jeweils 14Gbps.


----------



## hks1981 (28. Juli 2019)

Hi, hat wer von euch GTA V und den aktuellen Treiber 19.7.3 installiert? Das Game lässt sich nicht starten und crasht. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder klappt es bei euch? Habe Win komplett frisch und nur den neuesten AMD Treiber und nach dem Launcher kommt kurz ein schwarzer Screen dann die Sirenen und dann bist du wieder draußen.


----------



## openSUSE (28. Juli 2019)

Habe gestern noch eine zerschossene 5700XT günstig bekommen, der "Hersteller" hatte wohl ein Garantie abgelehnt. Letztlich funktioniert "nur" der HDMI Ausgang nicht mehr.
Ungeachtet dessen habe ich nun eine zum rumbasteln, geht die kaputt dann ist das nicht wirklich schlimm. 
Habe die Karte direkt mal genutzt und schön mit Wärmeleitpads (Knetartige Konsistenz) komplett das PCB um die VRams voll gestopft, dann noch "normale" Wärmeleitpads drüber. 
Die GPU-Z VRam Temp Angabe ging mal direkt um 25"c" runter. :O


----------



## hks1981 (28. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Habe gestern noch eine zerschossene 5700XT günstig bekommen, der "Hersteller" hatte wohl ein Garantie abgelehnt. Letztlich funktioniert "nur" der HDMI Ausgang nicht mehr.
> Ungeachtet dessen habe ich nun eine zum rumbasteln, geht die kaputt dann ist das nicht wirklich schlimm.
> Habe die Karte direkt mal genutzt und schön mit Wärmeleitpads (Knetartige Konsistenz) komplett das PCB um die VRams voll gestopft, dann noch "normale" Wärmeleitpads drüber.
> Die GPU-Z VRam Temp Angabe ging mal direkt um 25"c" runter. :O



Kannst du mal ein Foto davon machen? Das wäre toll!


----------



## openSUSE (28. Juli 2019)

War nur ein erster Versuch, daher habe ich das nicht wirklich gut "dokumentiert"  
Werde das aber nochmal und dann auch anständig machen, dann auch sicher mit mehr/besseren Bildern usw



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe deutlich mehr um die VRams gemacht, leider kein passendes Bild gemacht. 
Auch ist die "knetartige" Wärmeleitpaste nun deutlich homogener verteilt als auf den Bildern.


----------



## hks1981 (28. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> War nur ein erster Versuch, daher habe ich das nicht wirklich gut "dokumentiert"
> Werde das aber nochmal und dann auch anständig machen, dann auch sicher mit mehr/besseren Bildern usw
> 
> 
> ...



Nach meinem Verständnis können eigentlich nur die Ramteile so heiß werden die wenn man die Karte vor sich liegen hat auf der rechten Seite sein. Der Sensor geht ja auch immer vom heißesten aus. Daher müsste man dort nur ordentlich fixen! 

Ich versuche das ganze morgen mal mit Cents Stücke direkt so hoch zu bauen, dass dieser mit den Finnen des AE IV in Berührung stehen.


----------



## openSUSE (28. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Verständnis können eigentlich nur die Ramteile so heiß werden die wenn man die Karte vor sich liegen hat auf der rechten Seite sein. Der Sensor geht ja auch immer vom heißesten aus. Daher müsste man dort nur ordentlich fixen!


Nach meinem probieren gehe ich auch davon aus, allerdings hat der Morpheus auf der anderen seite bei den VRams auch noch die heatpipes "im Weg".
Aber nochmal: Das was GPU-Z da als VRAM-Temp ausgibt sind keine Grad Celsius zudem korreliert diese "GPU-Z Vram-Temp" eindeutig mit der PCB Temperatur die um so heißer ist, je mehr die GPU belastet ist. Hoffe AMD kann dies fixen oder zumindest klarstellen wie dieser Wert mit der VRam temp zusammenhängt.
Aber ich sage es wieder, besser so ein Wert als keiner so wie bei Nvidia. Auch wenn das andere, von mir sehr geschätzte Hardwareseiten anders sehen.



> Ich versuche das ganze morgen mal mit Cents Stücke direkt so hoch zu bauen, dass dieser mit den Finnen des AE IV in Berührung stehen.


Hört sich sehr wackelig an, mach nichts kaputt denn dafür ist die Karte zu schade.


----------



## hks1981 (28. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nach meinem probieren gehe ich auch davon aus, allerdings hat der Morpheus auf der anderen seite bei den VRams auch noch die heatpipes "im Weg".
> Aber nochmal: Das was GPU-Z da als VRAM-Temp ausgibt sind keine Grad Celsius zudem korreliert diese "GPU-Z Vram-Temp" eindeutig mit der PCB Temperatur die um so heißer ist, je mehr die GPU belastet ist. Hoffe AMD kann dies fixen oder zumindest klarstellen wie dieser Wert mit der VRam temp zusammenhängt.
> Aber ich sage es wieder, besser so ein Wert als keiner so wie bei Nvidia. Auch wenn das andere, von mir sehr geschätzte Hardwareseiten anders sehen.
> 
> ...



Nein keine Sorge nix wackelig^^ Diese werden mit einem Wärmekleber zusammengehalten und dann auf meinen Kupferippchen aufgelegt und mit den Finnen von AE IV eingespannt. Also ich werfe diese nicht nur da rein und warte was passiert


----------



## DaHell63 (28. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Aber nochmal: Das was GPU-Z da als VRAM-Temp ausgibt sind keine Grad Celsius zudem korreliert diese "GPU-Z Vram-Temp" eindeutig mit der PCB Temperatur die um so heißer ist, je mehr die GPU belastet ist. Hoffe AMD kann dies fixen oder zumindest klarstellen wie dieser Wert mit der VRam temp zusammenhängt.
> *Aber ich sage es wieder, besser so ein Wert als keiner so wie bei Nvidia*. Auch wenn das andere, von mir sehr geschätzte Hardwareseiten anders sehen.



Wenn der Hersteller mitspielt, gibts das sogar bei Nvidia.


----------



## openSUSE (28. Juli 2019)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wenn der Hersteller mitspielt, gibts das sogar bei Nvidia.



Wo zb?


----------



## DaHell63 (28. Juli 2019)

Evga mit ihren ICX Modellen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## openSUSE (28. Juli 2019)

Ok Pascal da gab es ja imho noch einige andere die das hatten. Gibt es ein Turing Modell die das auch hat?Sowas wäre für mich ein eindeutiger Pluspunkt.


----------



## openSUSE (28. Juli 2019)

AMD vs. Nvidia vs. Reshade, Who Has the Best Game Sharpening Feature?
YouTube

Lustig wie Nvidias Freestyle in performance und Bildqualität versemmelt. Dachte echt nicht das es so schlimm ist.


----------



## BigYundol (28. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hi, hat wer von euch GTA V und den aktuellen Treiber 19.7.3 installiert? Das Game lässt sich nicht starten und crasht. Kann das jemand bestätigen oder klappt es bei euch? Habe Win komplett frisch und nur den neuesten AMD Treiber und nach dem Launcher kommt kurz ein schwarzer Screen dann die Sirenen und dann bist du wieder draußen.



Läuft bei mir auch nicht.
Ausserdem funktioniert HDR nicht zusammen mit meinem Samsung C32HG70.
Und die Frame Buffer Effekte in KotOR 1 & 2 funktionieren auch immer noch nicht.

Das sind bislang die drei Probleme, auf die ich gestossen bin. Ansonsten aber ist es eine geile Karte 
Für die ersten beiden Probleme bin ich auch zuversichtlich, dass die bald behoben sein dürften. Das Dritte besteht ja leider schon seit Jahren...


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2019)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir auch nicht.
> Ausserdem funktioniert HDR nicht zusammen mit meinem Samsung C32HG70.
> Und die Frame Buffer Effekte in KotOR 1 & 2 funktionieren auch immer noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Oh HDR hätte ich auch mal testen können eigentlich, hab ja das selbe Panel.


----------



## hks1981 (29. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nach meinem probieren gehe ich auch davon aus, allerdings hat der Morpheus auf der anderen seite bei den VRams auch noch die heatpipes "im Weg".
> Aber nochmal: Das was GPU-Z da als VRAM-Temp ausgibt sind keine Grad Celsius zudem korreliert diese "GPU-Z Vram-Temp" eindeutig mit der PCB Temperatur die um so heißer ist, je mehr die GPU belastet ist. Hoffe AMD kann dies fixen oder zumindest klarstellen wie dieser Wert mit der VRam temp zusammenhängt.
> Aber ich sage es wieder, besser so ein Wert als keiner so wie bei Nvidia. Auch wenn das andere, von mir sehr geschätzte Hardwareseiten anders sehen.
> 
> ...



Interessant wäre noch wo du die minus 25c erreicht hast und was deine Endwerte waren.

Ich habe heute noch die restlichen Wärmepads verteilt wie OpenSuse und noch 2 weitere Kupferkühler bei dem RAM den ich vermute der so heiß wird, geklebt. Naja wirklich viel gebracht hat es leider nicht aber ich kann damit vollkommen leben und bin jetzt mal fertig mit dem Projekt Kühler und 5700XT. Bekomme bei 1 Stunde Metro ohne Vsync also volle Wucht der Karte auf die GPU lächerliche 63c HotSpot sind angenehme 74c und der Speicher wandert halt auf 86c, obwohl dies laut LOG nur 2x kurz war ansonsten durch die Bank 84c. Damit bin ich knapp 11 bzw. 9c unter dem Limit und damit kann ich auch leben. Raumtemperatur sind 26c.

Bin jetzt bis Nachmittag unterwegs und werfe jetzt Gurdis Packerl in die Post


----------



## openSUSE (29. Juli 2019)

Ich habe den Morpheus II kühle die Platine also nicht von hinten, habe momentan auch keine Backplate drauf. Ich muss also alles von "vorne" kühlen.
Da aufgeklebte Külerchen auf dem vram nicht ausreichten, die heatpipe des Morpheus sind auch noch im weg, habe ich die Baseplate passend geschnitten und den GPU Ausschnitt Größe gefeilt. Deswegen kann ich mit knetartiger wärmeleitpaste/Pad weiteren Kontakt zwischen dem PCB und der Baseplate herstellen, das habe ich auch rund um die vrams gemacht. Bilder vom ersten Versuch gibt es ja hier schon.
Dies bewirkt, dass der vram wert den GPU-Z angibt, von ca 102 auf ca 77 gefallen ist. Wohlgemerkt  habe ich keine Backplate die zur Kühlung beiträgt.
Wichtig ist für mich, dass das auch alles so mit Wasserkühlung funktionieren kann, nur deswegen probier ich das ja.
Für mich steht fest, dass ich eben nicht nur Kontakt zwischen den Bauteilen vrams, Spannungsversorgung, usw mit dem Wasserkühler herstellen werde sondern auch noch ordentlich Kontakt zum PCB, denn das bringt ja jetzt schon ordentlich was.

Ich verstehe nicht wie du mit Wärmeleitpaste/Pad arbeiten kannst, wenn du die Kühlrechen aufgleben musst?

Zudem, ist der GPU-Z vram wert deutlich über 90 wurde meine Karte (habe jetzt 2 und es ist bei beiden so) sehr instabil. Daher ist es für mich letztlich egal was genau der Wert nun ist, der muss nur runter.


----------



## hks1981 (29. Juli 2019)

Die Vrams sind auch aufgeklebt ohne Wärmeleitpads. Ich spreche alleine von der Rückseite! Da ich ja eine Backplate habe!

Na gut 102c ist ja auch ne Hausnummer^^ wo erreichst du denn die 77c im Game oder bei Superposition? Da habe ich 72c


----------



## openSUSE (29. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Die Vrams sind auch aufgeklebt ohne Wärmeleitpads. Ich spreche alleine von der Rückseite! Da ich ja eine Backplate habe!


Eben, deswegen kannst du das ja nicht so gemacht haben wie ich. Wir reden aneinander vorbei, ich beziehe mich nur auf den Morpheus + die passend gezimmerte  Baseplate, ohne die es eben nicht so geht wie ich es gemacht habe. 



> Na gut 102c ist ja auch ne Hausnummer^^ wo erreichst du denn die 77c im Game oder bei Superposition? Da habe ich 72c


Ich hatte die Karte wirklich gut belastet, mehrere Stunden Games und Inc sp 4k, maximal sind es jetzt nur noch 77. Und nochmal, das was GPU-Z da angibt sind ganz bestimmt keine c und erst Recht nicht nur von den vrams.


----------



## EyRaptor (29. Juli 2019)

Ich lasse einen Lüfter von hinten auf das PCB Pusten.
Das bringt auch ein bisschen was (aus dem Kopf meine ich etwa 5C° auf 82C°).


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juli 2019)

Ich werde der Backplate mal WlPads verpassen. Im Htpc bläst dann noch ein Lüfter auf die Karte.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Juli 2019)

Apropos Wärmeleitpads....

Welche nehmt ihr denn so? Will mir mal einen kleines Sortiment anschaffen, für diverse Bastelsessions.... 

Muss ich was beachten? Sind die generell elektrisch nicht-leitend?


----------



## na:L (29. Juli 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich werde der Backplate mal WlPads verpassen. Im Htpc bläst dann noch ein Lüfter auf die Karte.



Ich sage es nochmal, bei mir hat es 0K gebracht, trotz WLPs zwischen Karte und Backplate an jedem Speicherbaustein. Meine WLPs hatten 7W/mK, hier gibt es bestimmt besseres, dürfte bei kurzen Benchmarks was bringen, nicht aber bei ner Spielesession. Im Torture haben meine 92°C.


----------



## hks1981 (29. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Eben, deswegen kannst du das ja nicht so gemacht haben wie ich. Wir reden aneinander vorbei, ich beziehe mich nur auf den Morpheus + die passend gezimmerte  Baseplate, ohne die es eben nicht so geht wie ich es gemacht habe.
> 
> 
> Ich hatte die Karte wirklich gut belastet, mehrere Stunden Games und Inc sp 4k, maximal sind es jetzt nur noch 77. Und nochmal, das was GPU-Z da angibt sind ganz bestimmt keine c und erst Recht nicht nur von den vrams.



Das liegt ja schon mal daran das ich den AE IV habe und du den Morpheus! Da es bei meiner Kühlervariante alles über die Backplate geht. Sorry aber 102c hatte ich noch nie, da hätte ich die Karte dann mit 5L Wasser übergossen  habe aber neben der Backplate wo alles gekühlt wird vorne auch alles bestückt, gebracht hat es knappe 3-4c.

Warum soll GPU-Z nicht in C Messen? Den Satz von dir verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## hks1981 (29. Juli 2019)

Ich kann euch alle mal beruhigen  ich hab heute mal irrtümlich einProfil von mir geladen wo die Lüfterkurve unter 18% war und das egal wie hoch die Temp ist^^ mein AE IV konnte zwar die Gpu auf 77c halten aber Hotspot war mal gleich bei 99c und der Mem auf auf 96c durch die Bank. 

Mir ist es nur aufgefallen, weil ich Gpu-Z mitlaufen habe lassen und nach guten 2-3 Stunden Metro hat es die Karte trotzdem überlebt ohne Murren! Das einzige was passiert ist, die Karte hat auf 1830MHZ gedrosselt den Speicher aber nicht gesenkt  

Also wird da schon noch Reserve sein bei der Karte mal meine Vermutung.

Spiele ich es normal mit meinem guten Profil kommt die Karte bei Gpu nicht mal auf 55c der Hotspot ist bei 59c und der Memory Spaß auch bei 70c


----------



## BigYundol (29. Juli 2019)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir auch nicht.
> Ausserdem funktioniert HDR nicht zusammen mit meinem Samsung C32HG70.
> Und die Frame Buffer Effekte in KotOR 1 & 2 funktionieren auch immer noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Treiber 19.7.4:

Fixed Issues
Grand Theft Auto™ V may experience an application crash or hang on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.

Erstes Problem damit wohl gelöst.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (29. Juli 2019)

Das ist ja wie im online RPG .... Die machen Grad wohl Treiber-Dailys


----------



## hks1981 (29. Juli 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das ist ja wie im online RPG .... Die machen Grad wohl Treiber-Dailys



Ja mit jedem Treiber gibt es wieder ein spannendes und vor allem schockierendes Ende und man kann gar nicht schnell genug den nächsten Treiber abwarten


----------



## openSUSE (30. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Warum soll GPU-Z nicht in C Messen? Den Satz von dir verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.



Weil der VRam alleine sicher keine 102c hat und ich dies auch nicht mit einem infrarot thermometer nachmessen konnte, igorslab hat ein ein Wärmebild. Man findet schlicht keine Stelle die das sein könnte.
Der Witz an der Sache ist, je mehr Last die Karte auf der GPU zieht, desto mehr stimmt die GPU-Z Angabe nicht mit den Messungen überein. Imho kommt da etwas durcheinander sobald sich das PCB erwärmt.


----------



## hks1981 (30. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Weil der VRam alleine sicher keine 102c hat und ich dies auch nicht mit einem infrarot thermometer nachmessen konnte, igorslab hat ein ein Wärmebild. Man findet schlicht keine Stelle die das sein könnte.
> Der Witz an der Sache ist, je mehr Last die Karte auf der GPU zieht, desto mehr stimmt die GPU-Z Angabe nicht mit den Messungen überein. Imho kommt da etwas durcheinander sobald sich das PCB erwärmt.



Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass dies irgend einer Auflösen kann. PCGH enttäuscht da leider ein wenig, dass Sie hier nicht genauer darauf eingehen. Die Mittel zur Messung hätten Sie ja. Auch Igor könnte das Phänomen bestimmt schnell aufklären.

Edit um 9:00 Uhr: Ich habe jetzt mal 10 Minuten Furmark laufen lassen und muss sagen es ist alles mehr als in Ordnung! Die Mem geht Max auf 90c und läuft immer zwischen 88 und 90c. Wenn man bedenkt dass PCGH schon beim Testen nach 1 Minute 94c hatte muss ich mal echt hinterfragen warum man sich hier nicht mehr mühe gibt bei den Tests. Ich mein mein Gehäuse ist geschlossen, habe auch den AE IV und es klappt wunderbar. 

Edit 2: nach 15 Minuten hat sich nichts mehr geändert. Furmark ist aber auch das EXTREME was man machen kann und ich habe solche Temps noch nie in Games gesehen. Also alles supi dupi


----------



## na:L (30. Juli 2019)

Hattest du die Backplate von AEIV drauf? Das ist denke der Auslöser, dass deine RAM-Temps besser sind als meine.
Meine Feststellung ist, dass sboald ich das PL erhöhe auch die RAM-Temp steigt. --> PCB um die GPU heizt sich auf und damit auch der RAM.
Die original AMD Backplate sieht halt gut aus, aber wirkungsvoll ist was anderes.
Man könnte natürlich nochmal die WLPs dazwischen machen und außerdem die Backplate erweitern mit kleinen Kühlern. Ich denke ich Bastel da mal was die Tage und berichte.


----------



## hks1981 (30. Juli 2019)

Ja verwende diese Backplate möchte es gar nicht ohne probieren  bin schon auf dein Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## Elistaer (30. Juli 2019)

Das nenne ich geil für die 50th Edition.

https://twitter.com/LTXexpo/status/1155584860767117312?s=20 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (30. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand den neuen Treiber schon drauf? Komme hier bei allen von mir gespielten Games auf mindestens +2% hier und da auch Mal +4%.


----------



## BigYundol (30. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Hat jemand den neuen Treiber schon drauf? Komme hier bei allen von mir gespielten Games auf mindestens +2% hier und da auch Mal +4%.



Das hab' ich nicht getestet, aber GTAV läuft definitiv auch in der Praxis 
Und das sehr performant


----------



## hks1981 (30. Juli 2019)

Ja GTA geht mal wieder. Andere Games konnte ich noch nicht testen. GTA ist aber ein nettes Werkzeug die Memtemp zu testen! Komme da auch auf 78c


----------



## Elistaer (30. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja GTA geht mal wieder. Andere Games konnte ich noch nicht testen. GTA ist aber ein nettes Werkzeug die Memtemp zu testen! Komme da auch auf 78c


Dann teste ich Mitte August mal Tarcov, RAM 10 GB Dauer Nutzung und vom VRam auch immer 90%, egal ob es eine 8 GB oder 12 GB (VRam) gpu ist. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1666645802 (31. Juli 2019)

ich habe anderorts auch schon geschrieben: Die Gutgläubigkeit in Tools ich echt erschreckend.

Ich habe teilweise ein Delta von 30 Grad gemessen, was technisch  unmöglich ist (also zwischen Unter- und Oberseite der Platine). Denn auch GDDR6  ist Flip-Chip, wo das Silizium quasi auf denn Balls aufliegt. also nach  unten zeigt. Zumal eine Menge Dinge sogar durchkontaktiert sind.

Ich habe mit Michael gechattet, der GPU-Z programmiert und die wissen  ganz offenbar selbst nicht genau, was AMD da wirklich liefert.  Man  traut wohl auch dort diesen "Sensor"werten eher weniger und auch deren  offizielle Anfrage an AMD ist bisher unbeantwortet geblieben. Ich halte  die aktuelle Panikmache daher für vollends übertrieben. Ein solches  Modul setzt ganze 2 Watt in Wärme um, maximal. Ich habe das auf einer  2060 mal ohne Kühler getestet - da muss schon die Platine ringsum von  den VRM extrem aufgeheizt werden, um da mal groß über 90 °C zu kommen.


----------



## openSUSE (31. Juli 2019)

@FormatC
Das der Wert nicht die normal VRam Temperatur sein kann ist jetzt wohl jedem klar, allerdings bekomme ich hier mir 2 Karten Probleme (erst slow downs, dann Karten reset order absturz) wenn eben dieser Wert deutlich über 90 steigt. Insofern ist mir dieser falscher Wert lieber als kein Wert. 
Den ominösen Wert bekomme ich nur runter wenn ich das PCB _imho_ um die vrams mit kühle.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, ich meld mich mal zurück nach 1 Woche zocken mit der XT.
Bin irgendwie nicht wirklich zufrieden. Die 2 Spiele die ich zocke laufen dermaßen schlecht. SimAircraft und Cities Skylines kommen nie über 40 fps. Die Details sind zwar alle auf Anschlag bei WQHD@144Hz , aber das sind doch keine Spiele mit hohen Anforderungen  
Was mich am meisten wundert, msi afterburner overlay zeigt durchgehend eine CPU Auslastung von ~20-30% maximal und GPU auch höchstens ~20% mit Taktraten der GPU von 300MHz nur oder sogar noch weniger. Wenn die Hardware so überhaupt nicht ausgelastet ist, wieso hab ich dann nur so wenig Fps? Superposition Benchmark läuft ganz normal durch, 100% GPU Auslastung. Temperaturen sind auch okay für @Stock, neuester Treiber ist drauf, Bios ist geupdatet.

Rest des Systems:
Ryzen 3700X @Stock gekühlt mit Brocken 3
5700XT @Stock
32GB 3200CL16 Ram
MSI Gaming Edge Wifi X570 
Pure Power 11 500W


----------



## hks1981 (31. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich meld mich mal zurück nach 1 Woche zocken mit der XT.
> Bin irgendwie nicht wirklich zufrieden. Die 2 Spiele die ich zocke laufen dermaßen schlecht. SimAircraft und Cities Skylines kommen nie über 40 fps. Die Details sind zwar alle auf Anschlag bei WQHD@144Hz , aber das sind doch keine Spiele mit hohen Anforderungen
> Was mich am meisten wundert, msi afterburner overlay zeigt durchgehend eine CPU Auslastung von ~20-30% maximal und GPU auch höchstens ~20% mit Taktraten der GPU von 300MHz nur oder sogar noch weniger. Wenn die Hardware so überhaupt nicht ausgelastet ist, wieso hab ich dann nur so wenig Fps? Superposition Benchmark läuft ganz normal durch, 100% GPU Auslastung. Temperaturen sind auch okay für @Stock, neuester Treiber ist drauf, Bios ist geupdatet.
> 
> ...



Hast du eventuell bei den 2 Spielen irrtümlich einen Framelimiter laufen? Wie sieht es ohne vsnyc aus?


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Juli 2019)

Nein gar kein Framelimiter vorhanden  Nur FreeSync ist natürlich an. Frames schwanken zwischen 30 und 50, Im Schnitt also so 40.


----------



## hks1981 (31. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> @FormatC
> Das der Wert nicht die normal VRam Temperatur sein kann ist jetzt wohl jedem klar, allerdings bekomme ich hier mir 2 Karten Probleme (erst slow downs, dann Karten reset order absturz) wenn eben dieser Wert deutlich über 90 steigt. Insofern ist mir dieser falscher Wert lieber als kein Wert.
> Den ominösen Wert bekomme ich nur runter wenn ich das PCB _imho_ um die vrams mit kühle.




Habe jetzt alles mal in ruhe getestet! Also mit 2 Lüftern auf der Backplate+ 2x auf der Bp und hinten einen der die Luft rausaugt (ausserhalb des Gehäuses). Habe das ganze Spiel auch ohne Lüfter gemacht und siehe da die gleichen Werte, Gta V maximal 80c. Furmark auch ohne den Lüftern maximal 90c das gleiche mit den Lüftern, also ist hier meiner Meinung nach ein Auslesefehler denn das kann nicht sein das mit viel Luft nix passiert und mit gar keiner Luft das gleiche. 

Da Igor eh schon dran ist und auch alle anderen Informiert sind wird dieses Mysterium bald aufgelöst werden.


----------



## na:L (31. Juli 2019)

Das ändert nix daran, dass das PCB glüht, während die GPU keine 70°C (82°C im Hotspot) hat. Ich bin leider noch nicht weitergekommen mit WLPs und Kühlern auf der Backplate. Seit gestern habe ich jetzt regelmäßige Abstürze zB bei PUBG. Erst nach ein paar Minuten Bildflackern und dann Rechnerneustart. Mem-Temp jetzt nach ein paar Minuten spielen 100°C laut GPUZ, vorher nur bei 92°C. Heute vllt mal ohne Backplate probieren... hach ich hab so wenig zeit intensiv zu testen, das ärgert mich.


----------



## hks1981 (31. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Das ändert nix daran, dass das PCB glüht, während die GPU keine 70°C (82°C im Hotspot) hat. Ich bin leider noch nicht weitergekommen mit WLPs und Kühlern auf der Backplate. Seit gestern habe ich jetzt regelmäßige Abstürze zB bei PUBG. Erst nach ein paar Minuten Bildflackern und dann Rechnerneustart. Mem-Temp jetzt nach ein paar Minuten spielen 100°C laut GPUZ, vorher nur bei 92°C. Heute vllt mal ohne Backplate probieren... hach ich hab so wenig zeit intensiv zu testen, das ärgert mich.



Was soll denn da glühen? Gpu 60c, vram, 56c, HotSpot 63c das ist alles was rund um den Speicher liegt und ist, was soll denn da jetzt noch 30c mit her bringen?


----------



## hks1981 (31. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nein gar kein Framelimiter vorhanden  Nur FreeSync ist natürlich an. Frames schwanken zwischen 30 und 50, Im Schnitt also so 40.



Das ist wirklich komisch! Den Cities Skyline konnte ich schon mit einer 750Ti in stabilen 60 FPS spielen geschweige denn mit der Vega56. Ich werde mir mal am Abend Cities installieren und dann mal guggen.


----------



## na:L (31. Juli 2019)

Das war nur eine Hyperbel... sorry. Ich meine nur, dass es so wirkt, als ob die Hitze nicht nur über den Kühler rausgeht und sich viel im PCB sammelt. An der Stelle scheint der AE-IV mit seiner guten Backplate im Vorteil zu sein, weil sie großflächig die Wärme aus dem PCB saugt. Genau das wollte ich ja mit meiner Modifikation der originalen Backplate testen.


----------



## hks1981 (31. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Das war nur eine Hyperbel... sorry. Ich meine nur, dass es so wirkt, als ob die Hitze nicht nur über den Kühler rausgeht und sich viel im PCB sammelt. An der Stelle scheint der AE-IV mit seiner guten Backplate im Vorteil zu sein, weil sie großflächig die Wärme aus dem PCB saugt. Genau das wollte ich ja mit meiner Modifikation der originalen Backplate testen.



Ich vermute oder hoffe, dass einfach der Sensor schwachsinnig ist. Er wird bis 50-60c gut funktionieren und dann geht der ab wie Nachbars Katze ^^ So wie es OpenSuse bschreibt, hört sich das auch danach an, dass der dann quasi in den Notmodus geht runtertaktet oder den Treiber bzw. das System killt. Was ja auch mehr als kurios ist, dass wenn ich die 90c im Furmark erreiche und meine GPU aufgezheizt wurde und ich den Test beendet, dauert es gute 2 Minuten dass die GPU wieder unten auf seine 35-40c ist. ABER der Speicher fällt mal gleich von 90 auf 55c einfach so nach dem Abdrehen  und dann dauert es auch wieder 1-2 Min das ich bei 40c bin.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich komisch! Den Cities Skyline konnte ich schon mit einer 750Ti in stabilen 60 FPS spielen geschweige denn mit der Vega56. Ich werde mir mal am Abend Cities installieren und dann mal guggen.



Das wär super wenn du das mal machen könntest und dich dann zurück meldest! Ich werde mal auch noch ein paar Sachen probieren. FreeSync aus, Mods aus, an den Einstellungen drehen, anderen Displayport Anschluss nutzen


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich meld mich mal zurück nach 1 Woche zocken mit der XT.
> Bin irgendwie nicht wirklich zufrieden. Die 2 Spiele die ich zocke laufen dermaßen schlecht. SimAircraft und Cities Skylines kommen nie über 40 fps. Die Details sind zwar alle auf Anschlag bei WQHD@144Hz , aber das sind doch keine Spiele mit hohen Anforderungen
> Was mich am meisten wundert, msi afterburner overlay zeigt durchgehend eine CPU Auslastung von ~20-30% maximal und GPU auch höchstens ~20% mit Taktraten der GPU von 300MHz nur oder sogar noch weniger. Wenn die Hardware so überhaupt nicht ausgelastet ist, wieso hab ich dann nur so wenig Fps? Superposition Benchmark läuft ganz normal durch, 100% GPU Auslastung. Temperaturen sind auch okay für @Stock, neuester Treiber ist drauf, Bios ist geupdatet.
> 
> ...


https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Citi...56/Specials/CPU-Benchmark-Core-Ryzen-1255238/
Ist ganz normal 
Das Game ist so dermaßen CPU-Lastig, dass da nicht wirklich was rumkommt.
Du könntest wahrscheinlich in 4K zocken, und hättest keinen Leistungsverlust in Form von FPS.
Am besten das ganze noch gemoddet und mehr als 30FPS sind im späteren Spielverlauf unmöglich.

Versuche vll mal, SMT bei deinem Ryzen zu deaktivieren, wenn ich mir den Bench so anschaue, dann bringen mehr Threads eher FPS-Verlust als -Gewinn.

Mit dem Problem gehst du aber besser in den Ryzen-Thread, denn mit der Navi hat das absolut nichts zu tun


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Juli 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Citi...56/Specials/CPU-Benchmark-Core-Ryzen-1255238/
> Ist ganz normal
> Das Game ist so dermaßen CPU-Lastig, dass da nicht wirklich was rumkommt.
> Du könntest wahrscheinlich in 4K zocken, und hättest keinen Leistungsverlust in Form von FPS.
> ...



Ja den Artikel hab ich auch schon gesehen. Allerdings zocken die da ja mit schlechterer Hardware  
Was ich halt nicht verstehe, wenn das Spiel so krass CPU lastig ist, wieso häng ich dann nicht im CPU Limit? die Auslastung ist wie gesagt nur 20-30%.


----------



## Dudelll (31. Juli 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja den Artikel hab ich auch schon gesehen. Allerdings zocken die da ja mit schlechterer Hardware
> Was ich halt nicht verstehe, wenn das Spiel so krass CPU lastig ist, wieso häng ich dann nicht im CPU Limit? die Auslastung ist wie gesagt nur 20-30%.



Reine % Angaben zu der CPU Auslastung machen mittlerweile nicht mehr soviel Sinn wie früher zu P4/Athlon Zeiten. Kann gut sein das z.B. ein Core auf fast 100% festhängt, dann kann die Gesamtauslastung durchaus nur bei wenigen % sein, trotzdem ist man in der Situation CPU Bound wenn die Software/ das Spiel halt keine wirkliche MultiCore Unterstützung bietet. Zudem kommen noch weitere Sachen hinzu durch die die CPU limitieren kann auch ohne "Frequenzseitig/Taktseitig" wirklich im Limit zu hängen. Wenn die CPU zum Beispiel viele Ram-Zugriffe hat, dann können auch diese Zugriffe limitieren während die CPU quasi im Idle rumdümpelt (Sehr grob und sehr übertrieben formuliert alles^^).


----------



## openSUSE (31. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt alles mal in ruhe getestet! Also mit 2 Lüftern auf der Backplate+ 2x auf der Bp und hinten einen der die Luft rausaugt (ausserhalb des Gehäuses). Habe das ganze Spiel auch ohne Lüfter gemacht und siehe da die gleichen Werte, Gta V maximal 80c. Furmark auch ohne den Lüftern maximal 90c das gleiche mit den Lüftern, also ist hier meiner Meinung nach ein Auslesefehler denn das kann nicht sein das mit viel Luft nix passiert und mit gar keiner Luft das gleiche.
> 
> Da Igor eh schon dran ist und auch alle anderen Informiert sind wird dieses Mysterium bald aufgelöst werden.


Also nochmal:
Es besteitet doch niemand das der Wert so als vram Temperatur NICHT stimmt. Hoffe AMD fixt das.
Was aber sehr wohl geht ist diesen Wert mit extrem Aufwand zu senken, ich bekomme dann nur maximal 77 angezeigt. Desweiteren habe ich bei 2 Karten Probleme sobald der Wert deutlich über die 90 geht. Insofern ist es für mich (mit  Morpheus II) slicht nicht möglich diesen Wert zu ignorieren. Die restlichen Temperaturen (die ja in etwas zu stimmen scheinen) sind mit dem Morpheus wirklich traumhaft. Würde GPU-Z diesen ominösen vram Wert nicht anzeigen, hätte ich die ganze Zeit slow downs, abstürzte und wüsste nicht warum.


----------



## Ace (31. Juli 2019)

Hab mir gerade die Sapphire RX 5700 XT bestellt muss mal schauen wann die WaKüler verfügbar sind.


----------



## Dudelll (31. Juli 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade die Sapphire RX 5700 XT bestellt muss mal schauen wann die WaKüler verfügbar sind.



EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT RGB - Nickel + Plexi   – EK Webshop

Wenn das stimmt sehr bald


----------



## hks1981 (31. Juli 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Also nochmal:
> Es besteitet doch niemand das der Wert so als vram Temperatur NICHT stimmt. Hoffe AMD fixt das.
> Was aber sehr wohl geht ist diesen Wert mit extrem Aufwand zu senken, ich bekomme dann nur maximal 77 angezeigt. Desweiteren habe ich bei 2 Karten Probleme sobald der Wert deutlich über die 90 geht. Insofern ist es für mich (mit  Morpheus II) slicht nicht möglich diesen Wert zu ignorieren. Die restlichen Temperaturen (die ja in etwas zu stimmen scheinen) sind mit dem Morpheus wirklich traumhaft. Würde GPU-Z diesen ominösen vram Wert nicht anzeigen, hätte ich die ganze Zeit slow downs, abstürzte und wüsste nicht warum.



Das muss aber nicht bedeuten, dass dies durch die Hardware gebremst wird. Will also damit sagen obwohl die temp vllt nur 60 hat bekommt der Sensor eine falsche Meldung (90c)und fängt daher an zu drosseln, was wiederum bedeutet dass die Karten keine Leistung mehr auf die Straße bringen wegen Falschmeldung! So meinte ich dies.

Ich kann meine gesamte Backplate und überall wo hin komme angreifen. Es ist heiß aber keine 90c bzw 77c heiß denn sonst bräucht ich wohl ne menge Brandsalbe jetzt zu Hause.

Möchte auch gar nicht deinen Aufwand den du betreibst schmälern, sondern wollte dies nur mal an den Tisch bringen. Wenn ich damit nerve dann sagt es mir. Wollte nur meine Erfahrung\Vermutung bringen mehr nicht!


----------



## na:L (31. Juli 2019)

Ihr beide meint glaube genau das Gleiche .


----------



## hks1981 (31. Juli 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Ihr beide meint glaube genau das Gleiche .



Im Grunde ja nur das ich nicht ans optimieren glaube (nicht mehr) sondern es ein einfacher Auslesefehler ist und dieser dazu führt das die dämliche Karte anfängt zu drosseln. 

Habe jetzt mal alles entfernt was nicht beim AE IV dabei war (zusätzliche Lüfter, Vram Kühler Vorderseite) und habe die gleichen Temps wie wenn alles drauf ist. Es wird jetzt schneller die 90c erreicht am Memory jedoch kann ich diese noch immer anfassen. Also können das noch immer keine 90c sein.


----------



## openSUSE (31. Juli 2019)

Ja vielleicht sollten wir es mal lassen von 90 Grad zu sprechen, denn alles was gemessen wurde ist weit davon entfernt. 
Ungeachtet dessen kann man wohl festhalten, man kann vor allem mit PCB Kühlung bei den vrams diesen Wert senken und wenn dieser Wert zu hoch wird, wird es instabil.
Den Aufwand den ich dafür betreibe wird quasi durch den Erkenntnisgewinn, was leistet sie bei opencl/compute, voll durch Kunden bezahlt. 
Eins kann man wohl sagen, eine minig Karte wird die Navi nicht.


----------



## hks1981 (31. Juli 2019)

Bin auch total crazy gerade unterwegs Furmark läuft und ich stecke überall meine Finger rein um zu schauen wo es extrem wird  finde derweil nix bei angeblichen 90c dank gpu-z

Sollte ich mich nicht mehr melden in nächster Zeit dann hat es mich wohl erwischt


----------



## openSUSE (31. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Bin auch total crazy gerade unterwegs Furmark läuft und ich stecke überall meine Finger rein um zu schauen wo es extrem wird  finde derweil nix bei angeblichen 90c dank gpu-z



Wie schon x Millionen mal vorher gesagt, da gibt es auch nichts.
Der Wert stimmt nicht.
Schreibe ich einen shader der auf die Bandbreite geht, dann geht dieser Wert sogar runter. 
Aber bitte, steck du nur überall deine Finger rein.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2019)

Naja das man die Vram Temps durch drosseln der Leistungsaufnahme senken kann macht ja Sinn, die Stromzufuhr durch die Wandler läuft ja direkt unter dem einen Ram Baustein,dieser wird auch mit sicherheit der heißeste sein.


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

XFX Navi Custom


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2019)

Mal sehn ob XFX diesmla hier auf dem Markt wieder ankommt.


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

Werden bestimmt die Günstigeren sein wie die Powercolor(Red Devil ausgenommen). Im alternate Outlet waren navis für 310 drin die XT Version und ryzen 3700x für 220, Ryzen 3600 109 euro


----------



## Downsampler (31. Juli 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das muss aber nicht bedeuten, dass dies durch die Hardware gebremst wird. Will also damit sagen obwohl die temp vllt nur 60 hat bekommt der Sensor eine falsche Meldung (90c)und fängt daher an zu drosseln, was wiederum bedeutet dass die Karten keine Leistung mehr auf die Straße bringen wegen Falschmeldung! So meinte ich dies.
> 
> Ich kann meine gesamte Backplate und überall wo hin komme angreifen. Es ist heiß aber keine 90c bzw 77c heiß denn sonst bräucht ich wohl ne menge Brandsalbe jetzt zu Hause.
> 
> Möchte auch gar nicht deinen Aufwand den du betreibst schmälern, sondern wollte dies nur mal an den Tisch bringen. Wenn ich damit nerve dann sagt es mir. Wollte nur meine Erfahrung\Vermutung bringen mehr nicht!



Wie damals bei meiner Vega 56. Karte eingebaut, Benchmark laufen lassen mit GPU-Z. GPU-Z zeigt an max. 2000 Grad. Es hat aber nix gebrannt.


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

Och hatte heute 16k fps für ne Sekunde in Odyssey  das würde auch für 16k Resolute locker reichen ^^


----------



## drstoecker (31. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Werden bestimmt die Günstigeren sein wie die Powercolor(Red Devil ausgenommen). Im alternate Outlet waren navis für 310 drin die XT Version und ryzen 3700x für 220, Ryzen 3600 109 euro


Hast du einen Beweis dafür? Die normalen Outlet-Preise sprechen eine andere Sprache.


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

Ja geh ins 3D center forum. Oder auf mydealz.
 warum soll ich shit erzählen.

mehr bilder habe ich nicht die teile waren in sekunden weg


----------



## Dudelll (31. Juli 2019)

Auf jedenfalls Lucky für denjenigen der die Teile zu dem Preis bekommen hat


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

Ich habs verpasst &#55357;&#56834; bis auf nen ryzen 3700x.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Ja geh ins 3D center forum. Oder auf mydealz.
> warum soll ich shit erzählen.
> 
> mehr bilder habe ich nicht die teile waren in sekunden weg


Ok hab ryzen als Schlagwort in mydealz drin aber so ein Angebot gabs da bislang noch nicht deshalb war ich etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Elistaer (31. Juli 2019)

Bei mir wird es ASRock wenn Sapphire nicht bis Mitte August ausliefert. Ich hoffe von vega konnte die Firma lernen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (31. Juli 2019)

Ich habe noch Zeit genug auf die strix zu warten, bin eh erst Ende September aus dem Urlaub zurück. Und wenn es dann noch nicht soweit ist heißt es weiter warten.


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

Strix überteuerter müll imho ! Für was zahlst den aufpreis für den namen den die kühler sind hit or miss gerade bei AMD. Sapphire rules.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Juli 2019)

Musst halb den Outlet Rabatt noch dazu klarmachen der via Newsletter.


----------



## SuLux (31. Juli 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT RGB - Nickel + Plexi   – EK Webshop
> 
> Wenn das stimmt sehr bald


Meiner ist schon verbaut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (31. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Strix überteuerter müll imho ! Für was zahlst den aufpreis für den namen den die kühler sind hit or miss gerade bei AMD. Sapphire rules.


Nö, mir gefallen die optisch am besten aber der kühler mit 3 Fans. Rgb auch top und die temps sind auch mit die besten. Natürlich ist Saphhire hier führend, aber optisch gefällt mir dieser nicht wirklich. Aktuell gibts bei mir nur ROG/strix Design!


----------



## Nosferatu (31. Juli 2019)

Warum optik ich seh die Karte einmal : beim einbauen. Von rgb wird mir schlecht kein witz. Aber jedem das seine. Strix vega ist grauenhaft.


----------



## drstoecker (31. Juli 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Warum optik ich seh die Karte einmal : beim einbauen. Von rgb wird mir schlecht kein witz. Aber jedem das seine. Strix vega ist grauenhaft.


Hab aktuell eine RX 480 Strix die top ist, eine Vega 64 strix hatte ich vorher und die war auch top!


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Juli 2019)

Kann mir jemand bei ner Einstellungssache mal helfen?
Also nach Cities Skylines hab ich jetzt mal GTA5 getestet. Bei Cities ist es anscheinend normal mit den fps, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde. Hab im afterburner overlay dann auch gesehen das exakt 4 Kerne nur genutzt werden und einer davon immer auf 100% hängt. Schade eigentlich, dass man spielbedingt mit noch so toller Hardware das nicht flüssig zocken kann 

Jedenfalls GTA5 lief zunächst super. Einstellungen alles auf hoch und alles auf "An". die 5700XT taktet brav hoch und läuft am Limit. Alles bei WQHD@144Hz mit Vsync an und ich kam konstant auf gute 110-120 Fps. Aber wie ist das jetzt mit dem Vsync? Muss ich das zusätzlich an lassen obwohl ich ja eigentlich Freesync hab? Ich hab das mal testweise aus gemacht und es gibt teilweise Szenen, Stellen, da komm ich dann mal tatsächlich über 144 fps und in dem Bereich hab ich dann wieder Tearing weil Freesync nur bis 144 Hz geht... Hab ich also keinen Nachteil mit aktiviertem Vsync? 

Die Karte wurde auch echt heiß. Konstant mit 100% gelaufen, Hotspot dauerhaft über 100°C und Speicher irgendwo bei 92, 93°C
Im Grunde, wenn Vsync keinen Nachteil bietet, könnte ich doch die Frequenz ingame auf z.b. 85Hz stellen, Vsync an und hätte dann safe konstant 85 fps und die Karte würde niedriger takten, weil sie nur 85 fps liefern muss statt 144 und die temperaturen müssten dann besser sein richtig?

Edit: Wieso hab ich mit Vsync an und Freesync an trotzdem keine EXAKT konstanten fps werte wie z.b. mit einem 60Hz Monitor 60 fps mit Vsync? Die fps liegen immer irgendwo zwischen 100 und 120. ich dachte das geht gar nicht mit vsync an oder ist das bei freesync monitoren heutzutage anders?


----------



## Nosferatu (1. August 2019)

Strix 480 hatte ich auch heiss und laut für eine custom@stock. Imo. Meine Vega von Powecolor kann silent sein oder wahrnehmbar wenn absolute stille ist. 63grad


----------



## drstoecker (1. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Strix 480 hatte ich auch heiss und laut für eine custom@stock. Imo. Meine Vega von Powecolor kann silent sein oder wahrnehmbar wenn absolute stille ist. 63grad



also heiss und laut ist meine rx 580 red dragon v2 aber nicht die strix. die sitzt aktuell direkt neben mir auf dem schreibtisch und bei bfv ist die keineswegs störend, ohne kopfhörer!


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bei ner Einstellungssache mal helfen?
> Also nach Cities Skylines hab ich jetzt mal GTA5 getestet. Bei Cities ist es anscheinend normal mit den fps, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde. Hab im afterburner overlay dann auch gesehen das exakt 4 Kerne nur genutzt werden und einer davon immer auf 100% hängt. Schade eigentlich, dass man spielbedingt mit noch so toller Hardware das nicht flüssig zocken kann
> 
> Jedenfalls GTA5 lief zunächst super. Einstellungen alles auf hoch und alles auf "An". die 5700XT taktet brav hoch und läuft am Limit. Alles bei WQHD@144Hz mit Vsync an und ich kam konstant auf gute 110-120 Fps. Aber wie ist das jetzt mit dem Vsync? Muss ich das zusätzlich an lassen obwohl ich ja eigentlich Freesync hab? Ich hab das mal testweise aus gemacht und es gibt teilweise Szenen, Stellen, da komm ich dann mal tatsächlich über 144 fps und in dem Bereich hab ich dann wieder Tearing weil Freesync nur bis 144 Hz geht... Hab ich also keinen Nachteil mit aktiviertem Vsync?
> ...



Du musst Enhanced Sync im Treiber einstellen, dann hast du auch oberhalb von 144Hz kein Tearing.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. August 2019)

*Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.7.5

*Fixed Issues:
Wolfenstein™: Youngblood may experience an application crash or hang on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-7-5


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du musst Enhanced Sync im Treiber einstellen, dann hast du auch oberhalb von 144Hz kein Tearing.



Hab gesehen, dass man im Treiber die fps auch limitieren kann. Wie wäre es denn, wenn ich die z.b. global einfach auf 100 limitiere? Damit wäre ich ja im freesync bereich und hätte konstant 100 fps und die karte muss nicht ganz so viel power liefern, da eben nur 100 fps geliefert werden müssen. und seien wir mal ehrlich, keiner braucht wirklich mehr als 100


----------



## Dudelll (1. August 2019)

AMD's Lisa Su: high-end NAVI is coming - VideoCardz.com

Big Navi confirmed ^^, leider ohne Datum :p


----------



## 0ldN3rd (1. August 2019)

Klar, das da kein Datum zu genannt wird... 3 Wochen nach Release der 5700/XT Varianten... und des noch austehenden Releases der Customs dazu... wär AMD da ja schön bescxxxx die nächsten Karten schon rauszuhauen...  Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, da ja nicht die Manpower vorhanden ist, wie bei grün und blau... dass das PCB, etc. Design der Großen Navi einfach noch nicht so weit abgeschlossen ist/war... und es daher später kommt... 

Dass noch was kommt, war ja schon in der Gerüchteküche zu vernehmen.....

Mich freuts jedenfalls....


----------



## TJW65 (1. August 2019)

Man darf gespannt sein auf die "großen" Navis,
Hoffentlich braucht AMD nicht allzu viel Zeit, diese auf den Markt zu werfen. Ein Produkt gegen die 2080 zu haben wäre sicherlich interessant.

Wobei ich OldN3rd da schon zustimmen muss


----------



## Ace (1. August 2019)

So meine Sapphire Karte eingebaut und läuft so weit alles,jetzt warte ich mal auf den Wasserkühler und schaue mal was ich in der Zeit 
noch ändern kann mit den Temps,hab ja noch jede Menge Wärmeleitpads hier um mal was unter die Backplatte zu machen
und ein wenig Testen.


----------



## Dudelll (1. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Klar, das da kein Datum zu genannt wird... 3 Wochen nach Release der 5700/XT Varianten... und des noch austehenden Releases der Customs dazu... wär AMD da ja schön bescxxxx die nächsten Karten schon rauszuhauen...  Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, da ja nicht die Manpower vorhanden ist, wie bei grün und blau... dass das PCB, etc. Design der Großen Navi einfach noch nicht so weit abgeschlossen ist/war... und es daher später kommt...
> 
> Dass noch was kommt, war ja schon in der Gerüchteküche zu vernehmen.....
> 
> Mich freuts jedenfalls....



Ja da haste vermutlich recht.

Hm naja vllt. kann man ja grade das Verschweigen des Datums als Indiz dafür nehmen das der Releases vllt noch Ende 2019 kommt :p ^^ 

Egal immerhin sind die Gerüchte jetzt bestätigt, mal abwarten wann es genaueres dazu gibt. Mir persönlich würd's vermutlich reichen wenn bis Ende 2020 ordentliche Karten für sinnvolle Preise auf dem Markt sind , also > 2080ti Leistung für ~400€ .. bleibt vermutlich wunsch denken ^^


----------



## 0ldN3rd (1. August 2019)

Dudelll schrieb:


> Hm naja vllt. kann man ja grade das Verschweigen des Datums als Indiz dafür nehmen das der Releases vllt noch Ende 2019 kommt :p ^^



Glaube irgendwo im "Gerüchte-Wust" irgendwas von CES aufgeschnappt zu haben... das wäre dann wohl so Januar 2020?!?... Dann noch X-Wochen zum Release...  

Also Weihnachten 2019 wäre zwar der Burner... aber ich glaub nicht dran...


----------



## na:L (1. August 2019)

Vllt kann man jemand gegentesten, aber ich kann meine Karte reproduzierbar zum Absturz bringen in dem ich die Lüfter auf 100% Speed stelle.
Der Zeitpunkt des Absturz variiert zwar, aber er kommt gewiss. Als erstes dachte ich, dass vllt eine Strombegrenzung im Lüfteranschluss existiert, aber der originale Radiallüfter ist mit bis zu 2,4A gelabelt.
Meine beiden Noctuas brauchen aber in Summe keine 600mA.

Die nächte Vermutung wäre das er die Drehzahl nicht der PWM-vergleichen kann, also --> orig. Radiallüfter 100% PWM ~7000rpm und bei mir sind 100% PWM ~1300rpm.
Als Workaround habe ich jetzt 90% PWM maximal drin, das funktioniert zuverlässig.

Also bitte mal jemand mit Alternativkühler gegentesten, kann auch mal 10 Minuten dauern. Manchmal aber direkt zum Start von 3d-Last.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> XFX Navi Custom


Mehr davon 
Custom XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT pictured up close - VideoCardz.com

Die sieht echt nice aus


----------



## Nosferatu (1. August 2019)

gefällt mir warte aber auf navi 5800 und 5900


----------



## Ralle@ (1. August 2019)

Ich warte auf die Sapphire 5950, die wird dann der Seven zeigen wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## Nosferatu (1. August 2019)

Das wird ne 5800 auch schon  die 5700xt ist nur wirklich in 4k langsamer.


----------



## openSUSE (1. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du musst Enhanced Sync im Treiber einstellen, dann hast du auch oberhalb von 144Hz kein Tearing.


Enhanced Sync macht noch Probleme bei der Navi, sollte man nicht nutzen.



			
				Treiber Release Notes schrieb:
			
		

> Enabling Enhanced Sync may cause game, application or system crashes on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Enhanced Sync macht noch Probleme bei der Navi, sollte man nicht nutzen.



Wrede jetzt einfach Vsync an lassen. Habe gelesen, dass Vsync sowieso nur greift, wenn die fps außerhalb des Freesync Bereich liegen. Wenn ich also größtenteils sowieso bei 110-120 fps liege, dann fungiert Vsync ja im Grunde nur als Limiter, sodass ich nicht über 144 komme, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Nosferatu (1. August 2019)

für was brauchst freesync bei 144hz? wer braucht das überhaupt  mit enhanced sync habe ich NIE tearing.


----------



## Dudelll (1. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> für was brauchst freesync bei 144hz? wer braucht das überhaupt  mit enhanced sync habe ich NIE tearing.



Gibt Leute denen tearing auch auffällt wenn die fps unter die Hz Zahl rutschen. Muss aber sagen ich bemerk das selbst auch nicht bei 140hz und benutz Freesync deswegen überhaupt nicht :p


----------



## Nosferatu (1. August 2019)

Wie gesagt habe ich selbst mit nur enhanced synx niemals tearing  und das bei nem 60hz moni.


----------



## Nosferatu (1. August 2019)

Navi als Custom Design: PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT kommt „sehr bald“ - ComputerBase

powercolor custom mit dem Preis der Referenzkarte  sauber 2070s obsolet.

Das pinke ungetüm soll china exklusiv sein aber funny


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. August 2019)

Sorry falls das hier jetzt schon mal beantwortet wurde aber wie genau funktioniert UV? Was muss ich im Afterburner ändern?
Ich hätte gerne die Temperaturen @Stock wenigstens so um die 5-7 Grad niedriger, damit ich wenigstens den Speicher im GPU Limit auf unter 90°C halten kann.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. August 2019)

Nix Afterburner.
benutze den Wattman 
bin grade aber am Handy, dewegen ungünstig zum erklären


----------



## Ace (1. August 2019)

Also der Ek Wasserkühler Plexi gefällt mir gar nicht so weil das Kabel der RGB so da rum hängt 
Werde wohl den von Alphacool nehmen da sieht das etwas besser aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2KZedw6aNlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2019)

ASRock, XFX und Yeston: Erste Custom Designs der AMD Radeon RX 5700 aufgetaucht – igor sLAB


----------



## Ace (1. August 2019)

gefällt mir alles nicht


----------



## Ace (1. August 2019)

Hab meine Karte jetzt im Wattman mal zum Testen auf 1900mhz gestellt bei 0,980mV läuft gut und die Temps sind ok
muss nur noch den Lüfter anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackout27 (1. August 2019)

Mal eine kurze Frage an Gurdi und co, ein Freund würde die RTX5700 für 280€ bekommen (neu und mit Garantie). Sind die Treiber momentan wirklich noch so fehlerhaft wie man immer liest? 
Zusätzlich bräuchte er noch einen guten GPU Kühler. Habt ihr dazu schon einen Favoriten?

LG


----------



## Nosferatu (1. August 2019)

Damn guter Preis wenn juckt das mit den Treibern kauf! (Das ergibt sich mit der zeit kommt ja gefühlt täglich ein neuer treiber)


----------



## Ace (1. August 2019)

Battlefield V läuft auch mit den Settings gut.


----------



## hks1981 (2. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Sorry falls das hier jetzt schon mal beantwortet wurde aber wie genau funktioniert UV? Was muss ich im Afterburner ändern?
> Ich hätte gerne die Temperaturen @Stock wenigstens so um die 5-7 Grad niedriger, damit ich wenigstens den Speicher im GPU Limit auf unter 90°C halten kann.



Also ich kann dir mal empfehlen, wenn du den Takt nicht senken willst, stelle die Spannung mal runter auf 1.1v statt den 1.2v. Das bringt dir schon mal ein paar C gut. Du kannst auch mal 1950MHZ bei 1.030V nehmen. Da bleibt es schön kühl und der Takt wird permanent gehalten. Damit habe ich mehr Scores bei SP 4K als mit den Stock Einstellungen. Danach kannst du alles in 5er oder 10er Schritten noch senken (Spannung) oder steigern (Takt) bis es instabil wird, dann hast du eine gut ausgemittelte Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage an Gurdi und co, ein Freund würde die RTX5700 für 280€ bekommen (neu und mit Garantie). Sind die Treiber momentan wirklich noch so fehlerhaft wie man immer liest?
> Zusätzlich bräuchte er noch einen guten GPU Kühler. Habt ihr dazu schon einen Favoriten?
> 
> LG



Ich kann die 5700 uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Die Treiber waren bei mir eigentlich kein Problem. Was die 5700er jedoch manchmal haben sind Nebengeräusche beim Lüfter weil dieser Schleift, teilweise sind die nicht fest genug angezogen.


----------



## Nosferatu (2. August 2019)

Über 1v klingt so viel (vega versaut ) ab 1V fängt vega zum saufen an wie ein loch. Navi nicht? Im Verhältnis zur Leistung versteht sich.


----------



## Ion (2. August 2019)

Habe jetzt angefangen die 5700 XT zu optimieren. Lüfter rauf auf ~40%, und zwar per Profil, und ich taste mich ans UV heran. Bisher bleibt die Karte erstens kühler, braucht zweitens länger bis sie überhaupt heiß wird und ist drittens sogar noch sparsamer unterwegs.
In Youngblood, max. Details und WQHD, limitiert sie sich selbst auf ~1200-1300MHz bei rockstabilen 96-144Fps. Gefällt mir, mit aktuellsten Treiber versteht sich


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir mal empfehlen, wenn du den Takt nicht senken willst, stelle die Spannung mal runter auf 1.1v statt den 1.2v. Das bringt dir schon mal ein paar C gut. Du kannst auch mal 1950MHZ bei 1.030V nehmen. Da bleibt es schön kühl und der Takt wird permanent gehalten. Damit habe ich mehr Scores bei SP 4K als mit den Stock Einstellungen. Danach kannst du alles in 5er oder 10er Schritten noch senken (Spannung) oder steigern (Takt) bis es instabil wird, dann hast du eine gut ausgemittelte Karte.



Danke werd ich beides heut abend mal probieren! Will nicht unbedingt bis ganz ans limit gehen, brauche auch nicht mehr leistung, will einfach nur ein paar C° runter kommen um den Speicher fürs gute Gefühl unter 90 zu halten 
Wenn ich 1,030V nehme, muss ich dann den Takt auf 1950 erhöhen, oder ist das egal? Weil mehr Leistung brauch ich wirklich nicht, das Ding hat so viel Power, dass bisher alle GPU intensiven Spiele konstant über 100 fps haben. Bin sowas gar nicht gewohnt, das letzte System was ich hier stehe hab besteht aus einem i5 2400 und einer GTX560Ti


----------



## hks1981 (2. August 2019)

Du erhöhst nicht den Takt sondern senkst ihm  also von den 2044MHZ auf 1950 runter. Kannst natürlich mit dem V dich dann runtertasten. Bei mir läuft er mit 1,030v stabil bei 1950. wenn du auf 1900 runter gehst sollten auch 0,9v möglich sein aber bitte selbst testen, da jede Karte ja was besonderes ist


----------



## Ace (2. August 2019)

Habe mal mein  XBox  Premium Pass aktiviert mal schauen was es da so gibt


----------



## Nosferatu (2. August 2019)

asiaten sind schon ein derbes völkchen 

Navi12:AMD Sends Out Linux Kernel Driver Support For Navi 12 GPUs - Phoronix


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Habe mal mein  XBox  Premium Pass aktiviert mal schauen was es da so gibt



Müsste meinen endlich mal beantragen 



hks1981 schrieb:


> Du erhöhst nicht den Takt sondern senkst ihm  also von den 2044MHZ auf 1950 runter. Kannst natürlich mit dem V dich dann runtertasten. Bei mir läuft er mit 1,030v stabil bei 1950. wenn du auf 1900 runter gehst sollten auch 0,9v möglich sein aber bitte selbst testen, da jede Karte ja was besonderes ist



Da wäre ich nicht all zu optimistisch. 0,9V sind recht wenig, der Chip skaliert relativ linear mit der Spannung.
Dein Päckchen ist übrigens passend zu meiner Rückkehr heute eingetroffen 
Mal sehn ob ich es heute noch in Angriff nehme, da der HTPC in dem Zuge direkt noch ein paar mehr Optimierungen erhält.


----------



## Bullelet (2. August 2019)

Wohin mit den Füßen und dem Gras?


----------



## Blackout27 (2. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich kann die 5700 uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Die Treiber waren bei mir eigentlich kein Problem. Was die 5700er jedoch manchmal haben sind Nebengeräusche beim Lüfter weil dieser Schleift, teilweise sind die nicht fest genug angezogen.




Okay super dann wird sie gekauft 
Wie hoch ist denn das UV Potential der non XT Variante mit dem Lüfter? Ist es möglich die Karte bei ~1700Mhz und unter 2000rpm zu betreiben ohne das die Karte über 80 Grad steigt


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Okay super dann wird sie gekauft
> Wie hoch ist denn das UV Potential der non XT Variante mit dem Lüfter? Ist es möglich die Karte bei ~1700Mhz und unter 2000rpm zu betreiben ohne das die Karte über 80 Grad steigt



Ja absolut, ohne Probleme sogar. Das schafft selbst die Auto UV Funktion. Lüfter hier mit Autokurve auf 1550 im FS Extrem Loop.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (2. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> asiaten sind schon ein derbes völkchen
> 
> Navi12:AMD Sends Out Linux Kernel Driver Support For Navi 12 GPUs - Phoronix



Wie hast du denn ein Bild von meinem Pc Zimmer gemacht?


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja absolut, ohne Probleme sogar. Das schafft selbst die Auto UV Funktion. Lüfter hier mit Autokurve auf 1550 im FS Extrem Loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was genau macht dieses Auto UV? Ist das eine Art "anderes Profil" für die Karte, indem AMD eine garantiert stabile Spannung/Takt festgelegt hat oder wie kann ich das verstehen? Hab ich dadurch Leistungseinbuße?


----------



## Nosferatu (2. August 2019)

Weniger verbrauch sonst nix, aber manuell ist es viel effektiver und einmal hatte es mir das gesamte windows ruiniert!! Neuinstallation man war das ärgerlich seit dem habe ich schiss vorm auto irgendwas im amd treiber.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. August 2019)

Alles klar  dann werde ich nachher erstmal auf 1,1V runter gehen ohne andere Anpassung, gucken wie es läuft und ggf wenn noch nicht zufriedenstellend dann auf 1,030V@1950MHz wie hks schon schrieb


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Weniger verbrauch sonst nix, aber manuell ist es viel effektiver und einmal hatte es mir das gesamte windows ruiniert!! Neuinstallation man war das ärgerlich seit dem habe ich schiss vorm auto irgendwas im amd treiber.



Das ist nicht mehr aktuell, das passiert nicht mehr. Mittlerweile funktioniert das ganz gut, auf den Navis sogar überraschend gut und auch effektiv.


----------



## Nosferatu (2. August 2019)

Bin trotzdem fan des manuellen das probieren ist doch der halbe spass  und im endefffekt doch noch effektiver zumindest bei Vega.


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Bin trotzdem fan des manuellen das probieren ist doch der halbe spass  und im endefffekt doch noch effektiver zumindest bei Vega.



Das ist ja nicht das Thema, nur manche mögen es simpel.


----------



## Nosferatu (2. August 2019)

Ist klar.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (3. August 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage an Gurdi und co, ein Freund würde die RTX5700 für 280€ bekommen (neu und mit Garantie). Sind die Treiber momentan wirklich noch so fehlerhaft wie man immer liest?
> Zusätzlich bräuchte er noch einen guten GPU Kühler. Habt ihr dazu schon einen Favoriten?
> 
> LG



Auf meine 5700 kommt ein Accelero Twin Turbo II. Der schafft bis 250 Watt. Kostet ca. 33€.
Alternativ kann man auch zum Twin Turbo III greifen, wenn zwischen CPU und GPU genug Platz ist. Dieser hat statt den Klebe-Kühlkörpern eine Backplate.

Am nächsten Dienstag ist es bei mir dann auch so weit


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

Yeyy kann bald ne navi testen von asrock mal kucken was das Teil kann uv mässig und Leistungs* gegenüber meiner vega in UHD. Aber nur nen tag kumpel will die schnell zurück


----------



## Blackout27 (3. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja absolut, ohne Probleme sogar. Das schafft selbst die Auto UV Funktion. Lüfter hier mit Autokurve auf 1550 im FS Extrem Loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gurdi du machst mich wieder heiß mit deinen Tests ^^ Karte wird morgen abgeholt und verbaut. Wenn das UV ähnlich gut klappt wie bei dir soll er den Kühler drauf lassen. Großer Vorteil wie bei meiner Ti, die warme Luft geht direkt wieder raus. 1500-1600rpm sind ja wirklich nichts. Meine ti läuft die meiste Zeit mit ~1900rpm und das ist bei normaler Gaming Lautstärke nicht mehr hörbar. 

Alternativ kann er auch eine XT für glaube 340€ bekommen. Meinst du das lohnt sich wenn diese ähnlich gute UV Werte schafft?

Mhmmmm jetzt bekomme ich selbst Lust auf Navi.... Toll gemacht Gurdi


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

Wo bekommt man die so billig her?


----------



## Blackout27 (3. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die so billig her?



Er bekommt einen dicken Rabatt bei seinem Arbeitgeber/Verwandschaft. Leider nur einmalig für sich selbst ansonsten hätte ich mir direkt eine RTX2080ti gegönnt ^^


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

Noice sammelbestellung anyone


----------



## hks1981 (3. August 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Er bekommt einen dicken Rabatt bei seinem Arbeitgeber/Verwandschaft. Leider nur einmalig für sich selbst ansonsten hätte ich mir direkt eine RTX2080ti gegönnt ^^



Na dann braucht er halt die Navi und die RTX wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Gurdi du machst mich wieder heiß mit deinen Tests ^^ Karte wird morgen abgeholt und verbaut. Wenn das UV ähnlich gut klappt wie bei dir soll er den Kühler drauf lassen. Großer Vorteil wie bei meiner Ti, die warme Luft geht direkt wieder raus. 1500-1600rpm sind ja wirklich nichts. Meine ti läuft die meiste Zeit mit ~1900rpm und das ist bei normaler Gaming Lautstärke nicht mehr hörbar.
> 
> Alternativ kann er auch eine XT für glaube 340€ bekommen. Meinst du das lohnt sich wenn diese ähnlich gute UV Werte schafft?
> 
> Mhmmmm jetzt bekomme ich selbst Lust auf Navi.... Toll gemacht Gurdi



Die XT lässt sich deutlich schwerer kühlen. Spannungen um die 1-1,1V die man bei der XT durchaus benötigt werden benötigen so circa 1900-2000 Umdrehungen. Man muss auch den Speicher im Auge behalten bei den Karten.

Das hier entspricht etwa der TBP der XT mit übertaktetem Vram.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

Was geht mit 950mv? PT muss man ja nicht max wie bei Vega oder?


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Was geht mit 950mv? PT muss man ja nicht max wie bei Vega oder?



Bei der Xt oder non XT?


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

XT.(5 Zeichen grrr)


----------



## Ace (3. August 2019)

PT brauchst du gar nicht anfassen und wenn du einen guten Chip hast geht mit 950mV so 1900-1950 ich habe selber noch gar
nicht viel getestet,aber mit 980mV laufen bei mir 1950Mhz mit 900Mhz  Ram ohne Probleme.

Ich habe mir den Wasserkühler mal von Alphacool bestellt für die Karte,dauert aber noch 7-8 Tage  Lieferzeit.


----------



## hks1981 (3. August 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> PT brauchst du gar nicht anfassen und wenn du einen guten Chip hast geht mit 950mV so 1900-1950 ich habe selber noch gar
> nicht viel getestet,aber mit 980mV laufen bei mir 1950Mhz mit 900Mhz  Ram ohne Probleme.
> 
> Ich habe mir den Wasserkühler mal von Alphacool bestellt für die Karte,dauert aber noch 7-8 Tage  Lieferzeit.



Diese Einstellungen kann ich auch machen, jedoch bei Anno, Metro, GTA, R ist dann Schluss mit Lustig!  Benchen ist kein Problem da läuft alles durch!


----------



## Ace (3. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Diese Einstellungen kann ich auch machen, jedoch bei Anno, Metro, GTA, R ist dann Schluss mit Lustig!  Benchen ist kein Problem da läuft alles durch!



Ja dann musst du mit der Vcore hoch bis es passt


----------



## Downsampler (3. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Wohin mit den Füßen und dem Gras?



 Füße unter den Tisch, Gras in die Tüte!


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

Gut ich gehe normal an Stocktackt mit UV oder sogar ein bisschen underclocking wenn 5% viel bringt wie bei der R7 1700mhz schwupps 100 Watt weniger bicht durchgehend je nach game halt.


----------



## Ace (3. August 2019)

So da ich noch genug an Wärmeleitpads  da habe, dachte ich mir mal,ich mache welche unter die Backplate an den
Speicher ,Spannungswandlern und Teste mal ob es was bringt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze mal mit Battlefield 5 ca.halbe Stunde auf Rotterdam.
vorher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachher




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat es was gebracht?????? Nö! 1K Differenz


----------



## Nosferatu (3. August 2019)

Das bringt fast nie was.


----------



## Ace (3. August 2019)

Probieren kann man trotzdem mal.


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2019)

Problem auch hier. Einen gewissen Zeitraum wirst du so eine Reduzierung der Temperatur erreichen können, bis die Backplate eben übersättigt. Man brauch eine Wärmeabfuhr an der Backplate, dann machen auch Pads sinn.


----------



## Ace (3. August 2019)

Der Basteldrang eben 
muss ja noch paar Tage auf den Wasserkühler warten


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (3. August 2019)

Hatte eigentlich jemand von euch Probleme damit das "Graphit" Pad von der GPU zu entfernen?

Bei der Entfernung von WLP Resten nutze ich schon seit 16 Jahren Zippo-Benzin und Wattestäbchen,
aber mit einem Pad hatte ich es bisher noch nicht zu tun. Gibt es irgendetwas spezielles zu beachten?


----------



## Gurdi (3. August 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich jemand von euch Probleme damit das "Graphit" Pad von der GPU zu entfernen?
> 
> Bei der Entfernung von WLP Resten nutze ich schon seit 16 Jahren Zippo-Benzin und Wattestäbchen,
> aber mit einem Pad hatte ich es bisher noch nicht zu tun. Gibt es irgendetwas spezielles zu beachten?



Mit etwas Kunststoff abschaben (Kreditkarte, Kunststoffschaber etc.), und dann ganz normal wie von dir beschrieben vorgehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (3. August 2019)

SlaveToTheRave schrieb:


> Hatte eigentlich jemand von euch Probleme damit das "Graphit" Pad von der GPU zu entfernen?
> 
> Bei der Entfernung von WLP Resten nutze ich schon seit 16 Jahren Zippo-Benzin und Wattestäbchen,
> aber mit einem Pad hatte ich es bisher noch nicht zu tun. Gibt es irgendetwas spezielles zu beachten?



Nö, das geht ganz easy. Man muss nur etwas vorsichtig sein, damit das Pad nicht zerbröselt und teile davon auf das PCB fallen.
Ist aber nicht so wild, da das Pad etwas "sticky" ist. Video von Igor ab Minute 10:30.
YouTube


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (3. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit etwas Kunststoff abschaben (Kreditkarte, Kunststoffschaber etc.), und dann ganz normal wie von dir beschrieben vorgehen.





EyRaptor schrieb:


> Nö, das geht ganz easy. Man muss nur etwas vorsichtig sein, damit das Pad nicht zerbröselt und teile davon auf das PCB fallen.
> Ist aber nicht so wild, da das Pad etwas "sticky" ist. Video von Igor ab Minute 10:30.
> YouTube



Danke!


----------



## Benji21 (4. August 2019)

Moin Mädels, bin bei Navi mit dem neuen Zweitrechner jetzt auch am Start! Ist aber "nur" die 5700, muss mir wohl unterbewusst die VII noch ein paar Monate rechtfertigen...


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2019)

Benji21 schrieb:


> Moin Mädels, bin bei Navi mit dem neuen Zweitrechner jetzt auch am Start! Ist aber "nur" die 5700, muss mir wohl unterbewusst die VII noch ein paar Monate rechtfertigen...



Die 5700er ist eigentlich ein feines Kärtchen, PPT drauf und ab dafür. Wie hoch geht der Speicher bei dir?


----------



## Nosferatu (4. August 2019)

Red Devil 5700XT


----------



## EyRaptor (4. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Red Devil 5700XT



Das sieht nach einem ordentlichen Kühler aus ^^


----------



## Nosferatu (4. August 2019)

Hoffentlich nicht so sau teuer wie bei vega....

MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download – igor sLAB

Edit: Mittlerweile kann man von vielen customs Bilder errhaschen. Bald ist es soweit.


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht so sau teuer wie bei vega....
> 
> MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download – igor sLAB
> 
> Edit: Mittlerweile kannman von vielen custrom Bilder errhaschen. Bald ist es soweit.



Das ist Overlocking ohne Limits in super komfortabel, da hat Hellm was schönes gezaubert.
Interessant ist der Soc für den Vram evtl.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. August 2019)

... jetzt auch mit Video. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gU4T2_WSaZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. August 2019)

Boah, da hat Hellm wirklich allerbeste Arbeit geleistet


----------



## Ace (4. August 2019)

TOP Arbeit!


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2019)

Spielt mal ein bisjen mit rum, ich bin gespannt ob man den Vram damit rauf bekommt.Evtl.helfen auch die Timings?


----------



## Ace (4. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spielt mal ein bisjen mit rum, ich bin gespannt ob man den Vram damit rauf bekommt.Evtl.helfen auch die Timings?



Wenn ich meinen WaKüler drauf habe dann ja .


----------



## EyRaptor (4. August 2019)

Mem clock hab ich jetzt nicht höher bekommen und Timing Kontrolle fehlt bei mir (oder hat das irgendjemand?).


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. August 2019)

hat es m.E. nicht. Heisst aber ja auch "More*Power*Tool".


----------



## Gurdi (4. August 2019)

Wird doch im Toolmit aufgeführt,MemTimings. An die SOCsollte man ja auch so ran kommen.Bin leider erst am We zuhause,kann also nicht selbst testen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (4. August 2019)

also ich seh da nichts von Mem-Timings:
MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download – Seite 2 – igor sLAB

edit:
ach, ich glaube, ich habs.


EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mem clock hab ich jetzt nicht höher bekommen und  Timing Kontrolle fehlt bei mir (oder hat das irgendjemand?).



schau mal, was passiert wenn Du den Haken dort setzt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Igor meinte im Video ja auch, dass man an die Funktionen erst nach dem aktivieren der entsprechenden Optionen ran kommt.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. August 2019)

...und vor allem auch mal neu bootet danach


----------



## RX480 (5. August 2019)

@Igor, schöne Artikel zur RTG
Viel Erfolg mit der neuen Fa. !

btw.
Sollte das Tool net auf S1. verlinkt werden und ein kleiner Guide, welche Einstellungen (morePower) unkritisch sind.
Damit die Customs auch von nem Laien gleich ein wenig OCed werden können. (das Tool kommt genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt)


----------



## panthex (5. August 2019)

Super, mega Tool - großen Dank an @hellm!

Habe direkt mal die automatische Lüftersteuerung angepasst und Zero RPM aktiviert.
Habe übrigens meine Vega Frontier Edition durch die 5700XT ersetzt.

Meine Gedanken bisher dazu:
- starkes Teil mit stabiler Leistung
- viel Potential, mit etwas Undervolting und Lüfter auf 100% boostet die Karte bereits auf 2 GHz ohne etwas am Power Limit oder Takt getan zu haben
- Multi-Monitor ist wieder eine Qual - Speichertakt klebt mal wieder durchgehend an der Decke
- Vom Speicher bin ich schon enttäuscht, da war ja sogar HBM taktfreudiger
- Software wird sicherlich wieder ein paar Monate dauern, bis alle Features zur Verfügung stehen
- verbrauche aktuell für ca 10% mehr Leistung (wassergekühlte FE vs. Navi Blower!!!) über 100 Watt weniger - RDNA ist schon cool - aber ohne Augenwischerei noch ein kleines Stück hinter Turing

Ich freu mich schon auf den Wasserblock, da wird wieder reichlich gespielt werden können, Igor hat es ja schon gezeigt.
Wie lasst Ihr Eure Referenzkarten aktuell laufen? Hatte im Fred schon was von 1950 MHz bei 980mv gelesen - das finde ich absolut utopisch!
Für 1950 MHz stabil braucht es mit meiner Karte und in meinen Augen um die 1,1V.


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Guter Chip halt. Bei der R7 gibt welche die machen Stocktakt bei 900mv. Manche brauchen 1.1v die Streuung ist enorm.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Igor, schöne Artikel zur RTG
> Viel Erfolg mit der neuen Fa. !
> 
> btw.
> ...


Danke, so neu ist die Firma ja nicht. Nur hat das Kind jetzt den richtigen Namen und das passendere Outfit  
Und es ist wirklich bezeichnend, dass nicht eine Seite überhaupt über den Wechsel berichtet hat. Beim Totschreiben waren sie ja (fast) alle ganz schnell. 

Zum Tool:
Es ist doch auf Seite 1 verlinkt, sogar mehrsprachig und als Video. Außerdem gibt es die RTG-Unterseite und dort auch eine Download-Liste. Mehr geht nicht


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. August 2019)

Hehehe.. ich glaube er meinte hier im Start-Post... 
Ich habs mal dazu genommen 

Vielen Dank dir! und der RTG.. insbesondere hellm!!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. August 2019)

Hättest besser Seite Eins verlinkt, denn ich habe die Warnhinweise nicht umsonst so ausführlich vorangestellt 
Du weißt ja, Kinder...


----------



## Elistaer (5. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Red Devil 5700XT


Die is mal wieder sexy bin auf Werte gespannt 3 Lüfter dürften da gut auf 2 GHz gehen und die VRam sowie VRMs immer noch kalt halten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. August 2019)

@FormatC:

...ist ja nix, was man nicht fix ändern kann


----------



## Gast1666645802 (5. August 2019)

Danke


----------



## Gurdi (5. August 2019)

FormatC schrieb:


> Danke, so neu ist die Firma ja nicht. Nur hat das Kind jetzt den richtigen Namen und das passendere Outfit
> Und es ist wirklich bezeichnend, dass nicht eine Seite überhaupt über den Wechsel berichtet hat. Beim Totschreiben waren sie ja (fast) alle ganz schnell.
> 
> Zum Tool:
> Es ist doch auf Seite 1 verlinkt, sogar mehrsprachig und als Video. Außerdem gibt es die RTG-Unterseite und dort auch eine Download-Liste. Mehr geht nicht



Dafür hat dann dein Navi Overclocking  in so ziemlich jedem Medium Platz gefunde. Wasman nicht selber macht und so^^


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (5. August 2019)

Ich habe demnächst vor ein Upgrade auf WQHD zu machen, hat die RX 5700 XT genug Leistung oder sollte ich auf "Big Navi" warten?
Bzw. lohnt sich ein Upgrade von der Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ auf die XT? 
Hier schreiben ja manche, dass es sich erst ab einer bestimmten Mehrleistung lohnt, die Grafikkarte zu upgraden.


----------



## Ace (5. August 2019)

Na das kannste doch selber nachschauen,im Vergleich zu einer AMD Radeon RX Vega 56 ist die AMD RX 5700 XT etwa 25 bis 30 Prozent schneller.
da kannste noch einige Prozent im Vergleich zu deiner Karte drauf Rechnen und schon lohnt es sich 
Big Navi......das fließt noch viel Wasser den Rhein herunter..... bei AMD hat bis jetzt immer alles lange gedauert 
so schnell wird das nix


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. August 2019)

@RessurectTheSun:

Ich bin vor 2(??) Jahren von der RX480 auf die Vega64 umgestiegen, aus dem gleichen Grund. Habe vorher FHD gezockt und durch den neuen Monitor dann WQHD.  Es ging auch noch mit der Rx480, aber mit höheren Abstrichen hier und da als mit der Vega. 
Auch mit Vega64 gabs Titel wo man nicht alle Regler nach rechts drehen konnte.
Mittlerweile habe ich die 5700XT und WQHD. 
Es kommt natürlich darauf an, was du spielst! Aber für WQHD sind die Navi's meiner Meinung nach Absolut aussreichend!!!
Habe zwar kaum AAA Titel... Aber bei den meisten Titeln greift der FPS Limiter, den ich auf 120FPS gestellt habe! Regler gehen bei mir tendenziell nach rechts!
Gibt mit Sicherheit Titel, die deine RX580 auf WQHD mit allen Details, etc. gestemmt bekommt. Ob du letztendlich das Geld investierst, kann dir hier niemand abnehmen.
Aus meiner Sicht lohnt es sich auf jedenfall! Warte aber auf die Customs... die kommen in den nächsten Tagen auf den Markt... (16.8. hab ich irgendwo aufgeschnappt)

Was spielst du denn so? Das macht dann eine Aussage vielleicht auch einfacher...

Gruß 
0ld


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Die is mal wieder sexy bin auf Werte gespannt 3 Lüfter dürften da gut auf 2 GHz gehen und die VRam sowie VRMs immer noch kalt halten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



2ghz schafft die Referenz konstant mit lüfter auf vollgas(boeing start) erwarte nich weniger von guten customs. 2.1 werden dann noch manuell drin sein je nach chip denke ich.


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (5. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @RessurectTheSun:
> 
> Ich bin vor 2(??) Jahren von der RX480 auf die Vega64 umgestiegen, aus dem gleichen Grund. Habe vorher FHD gezockt und durch den neuen Monitor dann WQHD.  Es ging auch noch mit der Rx480, aber mit höheren Abstrichen hier und da als mit der Vega.
> Auch mit Vega64 gabs Titel wo man nicht alle Regler nach rechts drehen konnte.
> ...



Aktuell eher Hunt Showdown, Hitman, Kingdom Come Deliverance, Battlefield V.
Demnächst aber noch Metro, Rage 2, Cyberpunk 2077.

Und natürlich noch Heroes of Might and Magic III


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Das sind gut 50% wenn nicht mehr eher 60. Ob es sich rentiert musst du wissen der Leistungsboost wäre auf jeden fall extrem spürbar überhaupt in WQHD In Hunt showdown dürftest auf high 60 fps übertreffen zocke das in 4k mit ner vega 56 xD, bf v über 100fps auf ultra in wqhd, eigentlich alles was gut optimiert ist weit über 60 fps momentan.!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. August 2019)

Deine "Demnächst"-Auswahl könnte die Karte schon fordern.... aber beim Rest sehe ich kein Problem, dass WQHD damit läuft.... (Deine Demnächstauswahl auch! Aber ggf.(!!) nicht auf max. -  Das muss man dann mal abwarten.)
Ich zocke aktuell (selten) War Thunder, Division2, X4, Anno1800.. das läuft alles ohne Probleme auf WQHD.
Teso spiele ich auch, aber das ist so grottig von der Hardwarenutzung.... 

Also auf Big Navi warten kann man natürlich auch machen, aber es weiss halt grad niemand, wann die Karten kommen.
Ich denke hier im Thread werden die Customs der 5700er, sobald verfügbar entsprechend begutachtet und kommentiert da kann man dann eine Auswahl treffen...


----------



## Benji21 (5. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 5700er ist eigentlich ein feines Kärtchen, PPT drauf und ab dafür. Wie hoch geht der Speicher bei dir?



Keine Ahnung, hab ich noch nicht getestet...  Werde mich da evtl. morgen mal ran setzen, grundsätzlich soll das Teil aber mit den Werkskühlern laufen also werde ich da nicht so viel machen können.


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

YouTube

Hier mit OC kommst an ne 2070S Stock ran. Das für nen Hunderter weniger 110 um genau zu sein wenn wir die billigste 2070s nehmen ^^


----------



## EyRaptor (5. August 2019)

Aber mit Wasserblock würde ich da nicht P/L vergleichen.
Eher mit den Custom Karten dann.

Edit:
Oha, Post 1000.
Then here you go.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Richtig die bei 399 anfangen zumindest Powercolor.

Jz mal OT ist das normal das ich mein eigenes avatar nicht sehe hier ? Wenn ich auf benutzerkontrollzentrum gehe sehe ich es aber nur dort?!?


----------



## hks1981 (5. August 2019)

Bin ja schon auf die Mem Temp der Custom Karten gespannt! Ich kann mir hier eigentlich keine Besserung vorstellen, es sei denn sie machen ihr eigenes PCB und nicht das von der Ref.


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

60-70? grad?  meine vega macht 63 max.


----------



## hks1981 (5. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> 60-70? grad?  meine vega macht 63 max.



Nicht VRM sondern die Memory Temp (Gddr6)Der geht ja bei der Navi an die Decke! 90c aufwärts, siehe vorherige Seiten.

HBM bei Navi ist wieder ein anderes Kapitel.


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Stimmt ja war kurzsichtig, vega hat ja hbm.  srry


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. August 2019)

Hat hier eigentlich wer nen WaKü-Block für die Navi bestellt? ...und evtl. schon bekommen?? Bzw. hat wer Erfahrung mit Bestellung direkt bei EKWB? Lieferzeit etc...??


----------



## EyRaptor (5. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich wer nen WaKü-Block für die Navi bestellt? ...und evtl. schon bekommen?? Bzw. hat wer Erfahrung mit Bestellung direkt bei EKWB? Lieferzeit etc...??



Wenn die Ware bei Ek lieferbar ist, dann wird das idr. schon ziemlich flott verschickt.
Braucht eben 1-2 Tage länger da die Ware erst nach DE muss.


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Navi im mindstar. 329€


----------



## Ericius161 (5. August 2019)

ResurrectTheSun schrieb:


> Ich habe demnächst vor ein Upgrade auf WQHD zu machen, hat die RX 5700 XT genug Leistung oder sollte ich auf "Big Navi" warten?
> Bzw. lohnt sich ein Upgrade von der Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ auf die XT?
> Hier schreiben ja manche, dass es sich erst ab einer bestimmten Mehrleistung lohnt, die Grafikkarte zu upgraden.



Ich spiele ebenfalls mit WQHD, habe von einer Rx480 Nitro mit 580er Bios geupdatet und bin super zufrieden. Younblood, Doom, Quake Champions und Rage2 werden von der Framrate Target Control bei 142 FPS gedeckelt, wShadow of the Tomb Raider und Assassins Creed Odyssey  laufen super geschmeidig, wobei beide ins CPU Limit zu laufen scheinen. 



hks1981 schrieb:


> Nicht VRM sondern die Memory Temp (Gddr6)Der geht ja bei der Navi an die Decke! 90c aufwärts, siehe vorherige Seiten.
> 
> HBM bei Navi ist wieder ein anderes Kapitel.




Hmm ja, selbst mit dem accelero xtreme iv geht der ram teilweise auf 94 grad und ist damit deutlich wärmer als der ganze Rest.


----------



## Ion (5. August 2019)

Habe derzeit leider wenig erfreuliches zu meiner 5700 XT zu berichten. An dem einen Tag läuft alles wie geschmiert, an anderen stürzt mir jedes Spiel ab und ich bekomme seltsame Bildfehler. Ist zu 99% ein Treiberproblem. Wann bekommen die das in den Griff? Sehr schade!


----------



## Nosferatu (5. August 2019)

Das weis nur AMD war bei Vega nicht anders wobei abstürze hatte ich nie eher andere Kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## Ace (6. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich wer nen WaKü-Block für die Navi bestellt? ...und evtl. schon bekommen?? Bzw. hat wer Erfahrung mit Bestellung direkt bei EKWB? Lieferzeit etc...??



Ich habe mir den von Alphacool bestellt.
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT Reference | Eisblock GPX | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Nosferatu (6. August 2019)

Heute in einer Woche launchen Navi Customs von Powercolor!


----------



## Octobit (6. August 2019)

Sehr gut, hoffe es geht bald los mit allen anderen customs,. Hätte gerne vor dem Kauf ein wenig Auswahl.
Hab etwas Sorgen, dass Sapphire spät kommt.

Ich brauch zwar nicht wirklich ne Navi, aber es juckt.


----------



## Nosferatu (6. August 2019)

Juckt gewaltig


----------



## Ericius161 (6. August 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Habe derzeit leider wenig erfreuliches zu meiner 5700 XT zu berichten. An dem einen Tag läuft alles wie geschmiert, an anderen stürzt mir jedes Spiel ab und ich bekomme seltsame Bildfehler. Ist zu 99% ein Treiberproblem. Wann bekommen die das in den Griff? Sehr schade!



19.7.5 mit Cleaninstall mittels DDU installiert? Seit dem läuft meine stabil. 19.7.1 hat auch funktioniert, die dazwischen irgendwie nicht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (6. August 2019)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> 19.7.5 mit Cleaninstall mittels DDU installiert? Seit dem läuft meine stabil. 19.7.1 hat auch funktioniert, die dazwischen irgendwie nicht.



Kann ich so in etwa auch bestätigen!


----------



## Elistaer (6. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Heute in einer Woche launchen Navi Customs von Powercolor!


Da Sapphire noch keinen Finger gerührt hat bin ich mal gespannt wann die devil käuflich zu erwerben ist vom Design ist sie geil nur die Länge muß passen. Alles über 35cm ist zu viel. 

Auch wenn laut Corsair bis 37cm gehen da sind aber dann bestimmt die Lüfter vorn raus gerechnet. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nosferatu (6. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Alles über 35cm ist zu viel.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



thats what she said (sorry musste einfach)^^


----------



## Elistaer (6. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> thats what she said (sorry musste einfach)^^


Ohne Witz das durfte ich mir sogar schon mal anhören.

Der 13. Klingt aber wirklich sehr gut sollte es ein hardlunch werden. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nosferatu (6. August 2019)

Ja ich auch aber nicht 35 cm ^^ so jz schluss damit ist schon kindisch ^^

ich bin auf die xfx thicc gespannt gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. August 2019)

da hat Helm ja was Feines gezaubert




Ion schrieb:


> Habe derzeit leider wenig erfreuliches zu meiner 5700 XT zu berichten. An dem einen Tag läuft alles wie geschmiert, an anderen stürzt mir jedes Spiel ab und ich bekomme seltsame Bildfehler. Ist zu 99% ein Treiberproblem. Wann bekommen die das in den Griff? Sehr schade!



sowas hier?

YouTube


----------



## Ion (6. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> sowas hier?
> 
> YouTube


Nein, das sind ja richtig krasse Artefakte.
Ich habe "nur" Bildfehler, also z. B. stürzt Spiel XY ab und das Bild wird lila. Oder die rechte Seite wird dunkler als die linke, was dann wieder von selbst verschwindet.
Relativ oft funktioniert auch das Treiber-Overlay im Spiel nicht mehr, die Eingaben werden dann aber trotzdem blockiert, bis ich raus tabbe und wieder rein.

Ich weiß nicht, das ist alles gefühlt so Kinderkram. Warum kann das Treiberteam sowas nicht schnell reparieren? Die Karte läuft nämlich, wenn sie denn mal läuft, wirklich sehr gut. Aber dieses komische Treiber-Gedöns wirkt so, als müssten sie einem Erwachsenen das Laufen beibringen: Das kann der schon, nur fällt er ständig um.


----------



## Ace (6. August 2019)

Ich habe keine Treiber Probleme, läuft alles einwandfrei


----------



## Nosferatu (6. August 2019)

▷ Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse 8GB GDDR6 PC… | OcUK


----------



## Elistaer (6. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> ▷ Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse 8GB GDDR6 PC… | OcUK


Das sind 465€ wobei da die englische Steuer enthalten ist und deren einfuhr Zölle. Also wird es in Deutschland um 430€ liegen da ich nicht glaube eine puls für solche Preise zu sehen ist ja das untere Ende bei Sapphire. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (6. August 2019)

Naja, wenn es mit dem Pfund Sterling so weiter geht, dann wird das ein Schnäppchen. *duck*


----------



## EyRaptor (6. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das sind 465€ wobei da die englische Steuer enthalten ist und deren einfuhr Zölle. Also wird es in Deutschland um 430€ liegen da ich nicht glaube eine puls für solche Preise zu sehen ist ja das untere Ende bei Sapphire.



Da bin ich mal wirklich auf den Preis gespannt, denn das sieht mir wirklich SEHR nach dem Kühler der 580 Nitro aus.
Hab die Karte ja da, aber bis auf einen anderen (mmn. schlechteren) Anstrich sehe ich keinen Unterschied. 
Und die Kühlfinnen sind wieder längs zur Karte ausgerichtet :/.

Nja, für als Pulse und für Navi ohne heftigen OC wird es easy reichen.


----------



## Nosferatu (6. August 2019)

Pulse sind normal schon sehr gut.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. August 2019)

Ok, in Richtung PCB ist unten über dem Chip noch eine weitere Heatpipe hinzugekommen.
Der Heatsink wird dadurch allerdings auch nicht größer.


----------



## Octobit (7. August 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ok, in Richtung PCB ist unten über dem Chip noch eine weitere Heatpipe hinzugekommen.
> Der Heatsink wird dadurch allerdings auch nicht größer.



Auf den Lüftern steht aber (noch?) Nitro drauf.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (7. August 2019)

*RX 5700 (Sapphire Referenz) & Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II*

Wie vor einigen Tagen hier angekündigt, habe ich nun meine (endlich) eingetroffene RX 5700
mit dem kleineren Accelero Model ausgestattet.

Der Umbau war in 90 Minuten (inklusive Trockenzeit des Wärmeleitklebers) erledigt.

Da die Befestigungsschiene des Kühlkörpers einige VRAM-Chips teilweise verdeckt, müssen zwei Chips mit schmalen Kühlkörpern
ausgestattet werden und auf den anderen VRAM-Chips müssen die Kühlkörper leicht versetzt angebracht werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die VRM-Kühlkörper und die Einzelkühlkörper für die anderen Hotspots, ließen sich hingegen problemlos anbringen.

Von den drei verschiedenen, beiliegenden Abstandshaltern, habe ich die mittleren genutzt. 
Laut Anleitung sind diese 2.3mm hoch.

Die Schrauben habe ich sachte, über Kreuz angezogen und beim ersten, größeren Widerstand damit aufgehört.
Die Lüfter wurden direkt an die Karte angeschlossen. (Es liegt als Alternative auch ein Adapter (auf 4 Pin Molex) mit zwei Spannungsstufen bei.)

Die beiliegenden Folien-Streifen zur Isolierung habe ich nicht verwendet, sondern einfach nur darauf geachtet, dass die aufgeklebten Kühlkörper nicht an andere Bauteile stoßen.

Scheint alles soweit funktioniert zu haben. So sieht das Ganze fertig aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und im PC Neubau selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lautstärke und Temperaturen...*

...sind mit diesem Kühler in erster Linie davon abhängig, 
ob und wie man die Lüfter-/Temperaturkurve im Wattman (oder Afterburner) einstellt.

Auf *"Automatisch" (Wattman)* drehen die Lüfter kaum hoch, dafür steigt die GPU Temperatur auf ~60 °C, 
der Hotspot pendelt zwischen 75°C und 80 °C und auch der VRAM kratzt zumindest kurzzeitig an der 80 °C Marke.
Die VRMs bleiben im grünen Bereich mit 60-70 °C. Hörbar ist die Karte dabei nicht. Zumindest nicht aus dem ohnehin leisen System heraus.

Mit *angepasster Lüfterkurve (Wattman)*(80 % ab 50 °C / 100% ab 60 °C) sieht die Sache erheblich besser aus:
Die GPU pendelt bei 55 - 60 °C, der Hotspot liegt meist unter 70 °C, kurzeitig steigt er aber ab und zu drüber. Der VRAM pendelt bei  ~65 °C - ebenso die VRMs.

_(Die Werte wurden mit dem FC5 Benchmark (in Dauerschleife) ermittelt. Für mehr hatte ich noch keine Zeit)_

*Arctic selbst empfiehlt in der Anleitung des Kühlers übrigens ebenfalls eine derartige Einstellung!*

Bei 2000 Umdrehungen kann ich die Lüfter wahrnehmen. Ein leises, aber nicht störendes Rauschen.
Mein Gehäuse (Glasfenster, keine Dämmung) steht allerdings auch längs, schräg vor mir, auf dem Tisch.
Sobald ich meine geschlossenen Hi-Fi Kopfhörer auf habe, ist davon aber nichts mehr zu hören.

Lüfterkurve:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktuell nutze ich im Wattman diese Lüfterkurve.

@ falsche Lüfterdrehzahl:
PCGH Redakteur Vötter zeigte in seinem Video RX 5700 XT mit Accelero Xtreme IV
das die Drehzahl im Wattman falsch angezeigt wird, wenn die Lüfter unterhalb einer bestimmten Drehzahl arbeiten.
Das ist auch bei mir der Fall.

Fazit: Die 370€ Karte wurde nicht geschrottet und es ist nichts explodiert. Der Custom-Kühler erfüllt ebenfalls seinen Zweck.
Damit bin ich erst einmal zufrieden. 

So. Und jetz is es Zeit sich des Mittagessen in die Goschn zu schieben. An Guadn!


----------



## Ace (7. August 2019)

@ SlaveToTheRave

Hauptsache es ist kühler und  leiser wie der Fön .



Der Link geht.Hässliches Teil! 

Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse Pictured, Listed | TechPowerUp


----------



## Elistaer (7. August 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ok, in Richtung PCB ist unten über dem Chip noch eine weitere Heatpipe hinzugekommen.
> Der Heatsink wird dadurch allerdings auch nicht größer.


Vielleicht wurde der Nitro Kühler überarbeitet und nun als puls verkauft und die Nitro komplett neu aufgebaut. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nosferatu (7. August 2019)

So hab jz auch ne navi hier mal sehen wie die LS ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. August 2019)

zeigt das jetzt den Speicherhersteller an?

Download TechPowerUp GPU-Z | TechPowerUp


----------



## Ipser (7. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> zeigt das jetzt den Speicherhersteller an?
> 
> Download TechPowerUp GPU-Z | TechPowerUp



Nope



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (7. August 2019)

Jetzt heißt es noch länger warten bis heute Morgen waren es noch 3-4 Tage  

Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT Reference


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. August 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es noch länger warten bis heute Morgen waren es noch 3-4 Tage
> 
> Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT Reference



Das meinte ich mit ..... "und wer hat schon einen .." :-/

Glaube den einzigen den man kurzfristig bekommen kann, ist der ganz leicht überteuerte von EKWB.... und der von Bysksi... letzterer gefällt mir aber nicht....


EDIT:

geht grad weiter with die customs:

Exklusiver Teaser: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT EVOKE OC – igor sLAB


----------



## Ipser (7. August 2019)

Mein Block von EKWB dürfte auch bald kommen, kann ihn allerdings erst in 2 Wochen verbauen. Das More Power Tool ist auf jeden Fall schon mal installiert und getestet, dann bekommt die XT mal Druck im Kessel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. August 2019)

Ipser schrieb:


> Mein Block von EKWB dürfte auch bald kommen, kann ihn allerdings erst in 2 Wochen verbauen. Das More Power Tool ist auf jeden Fall schon mal installiert und getestet, dann bekommt die XT mal Druck im Kessel.



Wann hast du bestellt? ...und was nehmen die dir ab, wenn du da direkt bestellst? Hab keine Lust mir da ein Konto anzulegen nur um den Euro-Preis zu sehen... :-/


----------



## Ipser (7. August 2019)

Bestellt am 8.7.
Das sind die aktuellen Preise in €



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (7. August 2019)

Gerade eine Mail von Aquatuning erhalten "Artikel nicht lieferbar bis 23.08 2019"


----------



## Nosferatu (7. August 2019)

hab mit der navi komische roten felcken obwohl vram nicht übertaktet?!?!?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> hab mit der navi komische roten felcken obwohl vram nicht übertaktet?!?!?



Das hört sich nicht gut an! 
Das übliche Prozedere schon gemacht? (DDU...Treiber neu....etc)
Wie sehen denn die Temps aus?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. August 2019)

125,- ist ja fast noch human... 

Bei Watercool rechne ich auch so mit 100-115,- für den ohne Plexi... aber still ruht der See ...


----------



## Nosferatu (7. August 2019)

Mit UV bei 78Grad taucht aber nur in einem Spiel auf Hunt Showdown. Treiber waren sowieso neu mit der Vega schon. 20% Leistung für doppelten preis najah (karte nur geliehen von freund).  aber Laut ist das Teil nun wirklich nicht für ne referenz Vega war 2 mal solaut. Wie funktioniert Ris? Habs aktiviert bin aber auf UHD Nativ.


----------



## RX480 (7. August 2019)

RX5700 / RX5700XT, 119,90 €

Vllt. geht Bykski schneller?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> RX5700 / RX5700XT, 119,90 €
> 
> Vllt. geht Bykski schneller?



Den Fehler hab ich auch gemacht!! Vega raus -> Navi rein.... Das kannste leider knicken! Ob mit 19.7.5 immer noch weiss ich nicht, aber mit 19.7.1 gings zwar, aber dann mal ein Abstürzchen hier.... mal eins da... alles irgendwie hakelig und komisch... musste dann erstmal die "Vega-Reste" mit DDU entfernen... 
Dann lass mal das UV außen vor... alles auf Stock und ausgiebig testen... wenn dann alles läuft ists gut wenn dann immer noch Probleme da sind... Retour ...


@RX480:  Der Bykski gefällt mir nicht so...  ... Da es auch keine RiserCable für PCIe4 gibt... und ich nächstes Jahr, denke ich ein neues Board anschaffen werde... würde mir ein schnörkelloser Block reichen...


----------



## Nosferatu (7. August 2019)

Spinnt schon ein bisschen rum ja ^^ farbige bildchen nachm neustart geht es. UV crashes ohne ende bin bei 1v 1900mhz jetzt das ist stabil.


----------



## CoLuxe (7. August 2019)

@0ldN3rd
PCIe ist doch abwärtskompatibel. 
Kannst ja dann später, wenns entsprechende Kabel gibt, bzw. die bestehenden für 4.0 spezifiert sind, ggf. noch umrüsten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. August 2019)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> @0ldN3rd
> PCIe ist doch abwärtskompatibel.
> Kannst ja dann später, wenns entsprechende Kabel gibt, bzw. die bestehenden für 4.0 spezifiert sind, ggf. noch umrüsten.



Ja, da hast du natürlich recht... aber so wie ich mich kenne... gibts bis dahin wieder ne neue Graka... 

Ausserdem bin ich immer kurz vorm Herzklabaster beim Hardtube verbauen... das muss nicht regelmäßig sein...   Sonst geht der Aktienkurs von dem einen oder anderen Pillen-Konzern durch die Decke!


----------



## drstoecker (7. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Den Fehler hab ich auch gemacht!! Vega raus -> Navi rein.... Das kannste leider knicken! Ob mit 19.7.5 immer noch weiss ich nicht, aber mit 19.7.1 gings zwar, aber dann mal ein Abstürzchen hier.... mal eins da... alles irgendwie hakelig und komisch... musste dann erstmal die "Vega-Reste" mit DDU entfernen...
> Dann lass mal das UV außen vor... alles auf Stock und ausgiebig testen... wenn dann alles läuft ists gut wenn dann immer noch Probleme da sind... Retour ...
> 
> 
> @RX480:  Der Bykski gefällt mir nicht so...  ... Da es auch keine RiserCable für PCIe4 gibt... und ich nächstes Jahr, denke ich ein neues Board anschaffen werde... würde mir ein schnörkelloser Block reichen...


Kann mir aber eigtl nicht vorstellen das es andere Kabel sind für 4.0.


----------



## Ipser (7. August 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Kann mir aber eigtl nicht vorstellen das es andere Kabel sind für 4.0.



Ich hatte auch Probleme mit der Risercard vom Node 202 und dem B450 I-Gaming im PCI-E 4 Modus und musste zurück auf PCI-E 3 schalten. Also so pauschal würde ich nicht sagen "ist ja nur ein Kabel".


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. August 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Kann mir aber eigtl nicht vorstellen das es andere Kabel sind für 4.0.



Ja, kann Ipser da leider nur zustimmen, hab das FractalDesgin RiserCabel... geht bis PCIe3... und mit Navi gabs Reboot Schleife...    Manuell auf PCIe3 und alles lief....


----------



## Nosferatu (7. August 2019)

Mein Fazit: 

Von ner vega 56 auf ne 5700xt lohnt in 4k gar nicht .....also absolut nicht. Darunter schon aber nicht um das doppelte.

Die Lauststärke hat mich persönlich überrascht die leiseste Referenz die ich je gehört habe selbst stock, mit uv dann kaum mehr wahrnehmbar und mein gehäuse hat ein seitenfenster^^. Vega war viel lauter und mit viel meine ich auch viel. Treiberprobleme gibt es auch noch keine frage und enhanced sync spinnt. Afterburner liest nicht aus in der Frostbite engine bei mir. Noch sehr viele kinderkrankheiten. Vielleichr bringt AMD deswegen die 5800 usw erst später im Jahr da High End Produkte wirklich nicht an solchen sachen leiden sollte.! 

Na dann mal gespannt auf die grossen navis  aber wer von ner 570-580 riege kommt ein enormes update in 1440p.


----------



## Elistaer (7. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Na dann mal gespannt auf die grossen navis  aber wer von ner 570-580 riege kommt ein enormes update in 1440p.



Dann kann ich ja mit fast 100% rechnen von der 960 4GB das wird ein Fest die zu verbauen heute noch mal mit Zollstock nach gemessen bis zum Lüfter ca. 36cm die Red Devil Vega war 31,6cm lang da kann ich nur hoffen da alleine die Referenz schon 28cm hat. 


Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nosferatu (7. August 2019)

Kommt hin ja.


----------



## JanJake (7. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja mit fast 100% rechnen von der 960 4GB das wird ein Fest die zu verbauen heute noch mal mit Zollstock nach gemessen bis zum Lüfter ca. 36cm die Red Devil Vega war 31,6cm lang da kann ich nur hoffen da alleine die Referenz schon 28cm hat.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



100%? 250-300% liegen da zwischen. Bei einer 970 sind es schon 120% und die 960 ist fast die Hälfte davon... 

Spiele aber auch mit dem Gedanken auf 5700 zu gehen. Dazu iwann nich ein wqhd Monitor und ein 3700X. Vielleicht dann wieder 4 Jahre Ruhe! So alt ist meine 390 schon fast.


----------



## panthex (7. August 2019)

PCIe 4.0 kann mit Riser-Kabeln nicht funktionieren. Diese überschreiten die maximale Spezifikationslänge von PCIe 4.0 - hierzu werden Repeater benötigt, die das Signal erneut verstärken.
Die sind bei X570 normalerweise auf dem Board verbaut, Kabel mit Repeater für PCI-Express 4.0 gibt es meines Wissens nach noch nicht. Aktuell also Riser-Kabel = nix PCIe 4.0


----------



## RX480 (7. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ausserdem bin ich immer kurz vorm Herzklabaster beim Hardtube verbauen... das muss nicht regelmäßig sein...   Sonst geht der Aktienkurs von dem einen oder anderen Pillen-Konzern durch die Decke!



Dann lass mal die blauen Pillen weg, dann sind die Hardtubes auch net so sperrig.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (7. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann lass mal die blauen Pillen weg, dann sind die Hardtubes auch net so sperrig.



 ach so... guter Hinweis


----------



## Komolze (7. August 2019)

Beim Stockkühler, lohnt es sich da, die WLP zu tauschen, also kommt man da evtl ein paar Grad runter oder ist das weniger sinnvoll? Das PCGH Video dazu habe ich zwar gesehen, aber irgendwie ist das nichtssagend.


----------



## Nosferatu (7. August 2019)

Der aufwand für ein paar grad ist ein Witz imo. Eher Uv bringt 10 grad mit stock fan curve bei mir.


----------



## RabBatZ (7. August 2019)

Sehe ich das falsch oder bringt PCIe4 bei den aktuell übetragenen Datenraten eh keinen Mehrwert? Bei meiner Vega64 konnte ich schon beim Wechsel von PCIe3 16x auf 8x keinen Leistungseinbruch verzeichnen.

Hier mal zum Vergleich der Schnittszellen und angebundenen Lanes:

Performance von PCI Express 1.1, 2.0 & 3.0 sowie x4, x8 & x16 untersucht | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Ion (7. August 2019)

RabBatZ schrieb:


> Sehe ich das falsch oder bringt PCIe4 bei den aktuell übetragenen Datenraten eh keinen Mehrwert? Bei meiner Vega64 konnte ich schon beim Wechsel von PCIe3 16x auf 8x keinen Leistungseinbruch verzeichnen.



https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...683/Specials/PCI-E-40-Spiele-Express-1297498/


----------



## EyRaptor (7. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Beim Stockkühler, lohnt es sich da, die WLP zu tauschen, also kommt man da evtl ein paar Grad runter oder ist das weniger sinnvoll? Das PCGH Video dazu habe ich zwar gesehen, aber irgendwie ist das nichtssagend.



Hab da auch mal nen Test gemacht.
AMD NAVI Laberthread


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (7. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> aber wer von ner 570-580 riege kommt ein enormes update in 1440p.



Das stimmt. Gegenüber meiner RX-480 hat sich die Leistung in 2560x1440 glatt verdoppelt.

In FarCry 5 z.B. kann ich nun endlich die Kantenglättung aktivieren, ohne das Spiel in eine Ruckelorgie zu verwandeln. Eine Offenbarung 
Das Upgrade hat sich definitiv gelohnt.


----------



## Nosferatu (7. August 2019)

Taa kostet doch kaum perf?


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (7. August 2019)

Hallo
Heute habe mein 5700xt mit Byske waterblock umgebaut . 
Hier ist ein klein test


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (7. August 2019)

KANST KAUFEN HABE SELBER EIN GEKAUFT. 2 TAGEN HAST BEI DIR  
Mein 24/7 setting bei 1.05v
miit Byske waterblock


----------



## Komolze (7. August 2019)

weiss man eigentlich mittlerweile schon, wo genau der Hotspot gemessen wird?

habe mal hier im thread gelesen, dass gemutmaßt wurde, es handelt sich nicht um einen wert der am DIE gemessen wird.

ich habe jetzt nämlich folgendes problem,  ich habe jetzt den stockkühler abgebaut und neue wlp angewendet. Ausserdem habe ich auf der Rückseite ein paar Pads angebracht und auch auf der Vorderseite an Bauteilen, die standardmässig nicht gekühlt werden. Jetzt hab eich zwar gute GPU Temps >80° und auch dieMemorytemperatur ist um ca 10 grad auf max 80° gesunken, aber die Hotspottemp spackt jetzt rum und geht auf 110° nach ein paar Minuten. Die Vermutung liegt natürlich nahe, dass irgendwas jetzt nicht plan aufliegt, aber wo genau, die gpu hotspot temp gemessen wird, wäre hier wichtig zu wissen.
Übrigens habe ich auch zwischen den Ram Bausteinen Pads angebracht. Offensichtlich wird auch die RAM Temp nicht an den Bausteinen gemessen...

ps: es zeigt mir, dass der Stockkühler durchaus optimierungsfähig ist und wenn ich ihn so optimieren könnte, dass er mit >35 Prozent läuft bei passablen Temperaturen, wäre er mir lieber als der Accelero den ich auch schon hier hätte....
Leistung darf man bei mir ruhig auch hören, deshalb fahre ich beruflich auch Dieselloks und keine ELoks


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (8. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> weiss man eigentlich mittlerweile schon, wo genau der Hotspot gemessen wird?
> 
> habe mal hier im thread gelesen, dass gemutmaßt wurde, es handelt sich nicht um einen wert der am DIE gemessen wird.
> 
> ...



Schaue hier YouTube


----------



## Komolze (8. August 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> Schaue hier YouTube



Danke für den Link, aber leider verstehe ich nur ca 25% von dem was er redet. Ich hab schon verstanden, dass es ein Anpressdruck Problem des Kühlers gibt bzw geben kann, aber was genau die Hotspot Temperatur wo misst höre ich nicht raus, auch wenn ers vermutlich wohl erwähnt


----------



## Nosferatu (8. August 2019)

Hotspot hat früher auch niemanden gejuckt warum zeigens das an?


----------



## TheNewNow (8. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Hotspot hat früher auch niemanden gejuckt warum zeigens das an?



Das liegt wahrscheinlich an der immer kleineren Fertigung. Die Energiedichte wird immer höher, besonders in bestimmten Gegenden des Chips. Und dadurch entstehen auch immer größere Hotspots innerhalb des Chips, da die Wärmeableitung von Silizium ja begrenzt ist. Und da meines wissens auch ab gewissen Hotspot temperaturen runter getaktet wird, macht es auch sinn das anzuzeigen.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (8. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Taa kostet doch kaum perf?



Keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls war es auf meiner RX480 mit aktiver Kantenglättung bei ~45 FPS völlig unspielbar.
Ich musste darauf verzichten, um die angenehmen ~60 FPS halten zu können.



Komolze schrieb:


> weiss man eigentlich mittlerweile schon, wo genau der Hotspot gemessen wird?





Nosferatu schrieb:


> Hotspot hat früher auch niemanden gejuckt warum zeigens das an?



In modernen CPUs / GPUs gibt es zumindest dutzende interne "Messpunkte" (oder besser Schaltungsgruppen), die Verbrauch und Temperatur in Echtzeit abgreifen.
Schwierig zu sagen ob der Hotspot sich immer am selben Ort des Chips befindet, oder mit der Shaderauslastung, die ja nicht immer & überall im Chip gleich ist "wandert".

Jedenfalls hast du bei Navi 10.3 Milliarden Transistoren auf nur 251mm² und eine Packdichte von 41 Millionen Transistoren auf einem mm². (Aktueller Rekord)
Und über diese kleine, vollgestopfte Fläche muss auch die ganze Abwärme abgeführt werden.

Dieses Hotspot-Problem wird uns jedenfalls auch in Zukunft bei CPUs/GPUs begleiten und sich dabei womöglich noch verschärfen, 
denn die aktuelle Packdichte bei 7 Nanometern ist ja noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange.
----

Mit dem Accelero Twin Turbo 2 auf meiner RX 5700 und den Lüftern auf 80%,
bleibt die GPU Temperatur bei ~55°C, und der Hotspot unterhalb der 70°C.

Dennoch heftig, dass dieser immer um 10-15 °C darüber liegt - außer im Leerlauf / 2D.


----------



## Nosferatu (8. August 2019)

Komisch.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. August 2019)

ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon RX 5700 XT review kit leaks out - VideoCardz.com


----------



## JanJake (8. August 2019)

Wie es eigentlich mit OC der 5700 vs 5700XT @ Stock aus? Schafft die Karte es die 12% heraus zu holen zur großen Schwester?

Und wann kommen endlich Custom Karten mit vernünftigem 2 Slot Designe oder ist die Referenz Karte brauchbar bei begrenztem Platz im Case?


----------



## Gurdi (8. August 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Wie es eigentlich mit OC der 5700 vs 5700XT @ Stock aus? Schafft die Karte es die 12% heraus zu holen zur großen Schwester?
> 
> Und wann kommen endlich Custom Karten mit vernünftigem 2 Slot Designe oder ist die Referenz Karte brauchbar bei begrenztem Platz im Case?



Ja sogar recht locker.

Zum Hotspot. Dein Kühler/Paste ist nicht korrekt montiert.110 ist zu viel.


----------



## RX480 (8. August 2019)

Man muss mal schauen wie es mit dem Vram-OCen weiter geht. Sollten die Custom-PCB´s da helfen?
Wenns weiterhin hakt wäre die Kleine eigentlich sinnvoller, weil net speicherlimitiert.

Unter Wasser scheint bei Vahelsing aber die Mem-Temp. schon ein mue besser zu sein.
(wobei 74°C noch net ideal sind)


----------



## drstoecker (8. August 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon RX 5700 XT review kit leaks out - VideoCardz.com



Das ist ja meine Karte, top!


----------



## EyRaptor (8. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man muss mal schauen wie es mit dem Vram-OCen weiter geht. Sollten die Custom-PCB´s da helfen?
> Wenns weiterhin hakt wäre die Kleine eigentlich sinnvoller, weil net speicherlimitiert.
> 
> Unter Wasser scheint bei Vahelsing aber die Mem-Temp. schon ein mue besser zu sein.
> (wobei 74°C noch net ideal sind)



Ja, für Wasser sind diese Vram Temperaturen schon sehr hoch.
Mit einem Wasserblock ist das PCB ja normalerweise eher auch auf der Rückseite bei 40-50 °C.
YouTube
Und GDDR6 verbraucht ja nur ca. 2 Watt pro Chip, also eigentlich sollte die Kühlung ziemlich einfach sein.


----------



## hks1981 (8. August 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das ist ja meine Karte, top!



Was findest du an der Karte eigentlich top? Die Lautstärke in 3d Mark 11 ^^ oder die 4% schneller? 

Also das haut mich alles nicht vom Hocker. Was das UV und OC Tool von Igor und Helm angeht, bin ich blind oder kann man die Spannung des Speichers auch nicht einstellen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. August 2019)

So, ich hab's nicht mehr ausgehalten..  

Hab mir den EKWB Block bestellt....  Der war lagernd und hab schon die Schiffchen-Meldung bekommen! 
Hoffe nur dass das schneller geht, wie die Ersatzteile für meine Kaffeemaschine.... die sind seit ner Woche mit DHL auf "Welt-Tournee"...    mal gespannt was eher ankommt!

So ein Panik-Shopping kommt nur von zu wenig Kaffee!


----------



## Nosferatu (8. August 2019)

ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700 XT OC Detailed Some More | TechPowerUp

Boost up to 2035mhz


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700 XT OC Detailed Some More | TechPowerUp
> 
> Boost up to 2035mhz



Jau... 4,7% schneller als die Ref... geben se an...   Wie weit hinter einer 1050Ti liegt die dann gleich nochmal??


----------



## Nosferatu (8. August 2019)

wie meinst das? was sie angeben müssen sie halten unter normalen bedingungen oder nicht^^


----------



## drstoecker (8. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was findest du an der Karte eigentlich top? Die Lautstärke in 3d Mark 11 ^^ oder die 4% schneller?
> 
> Also das haut mich alles nicht vom Hocker. Was das UV und OC Tool von Igor und Helm angeht, bin ich blind oder kann man die Spannung des Speichers auch nicht einstellen?


Hab ein paar Seiten vorher schon erwähnt warum es dieses Modell sein muss. Übrigens hatte ich noch keine strix die schlecht war, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> wie meinst das? was sie angeben müssen sie halten unter normalen bedingungen oder nicht^^



Ne... meinte das in Bezug auf die 2070(S)... Aber wollte ein wenig... *äh*... naja du weisst schon...


----------



## Nosferatu (8. August 2019)

tore auf und zu


----------



## RX480 (8. August 2019)

Also ich würde auf die Reviews von Igor warten. Nur wenn das PCB+Kühlung beim Vram +VRM passt wirds interessant.
Mehr GPU-Takt kann jeder Dummie = ist ja nur Chiplotterie.(bei Vega waren die Strixx net so dolle)

Doc warum eigentlich net mehr h2o?


----------



## Ace (8. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So, ich hab's nicht mehr ausgehalten..
> 
> Hab mir den EKWB Block bestellt....  Der war lagernd und hab schon die Schiffchen-Meldung bekommen!
> Hoffe nur dass das schneller geht, wie die Ersatzteile für meine Kaffeemaschine.... die sind seit ner Woche mit DHL auf "Welt-Tournee"...    mal gespannt was eher ankommt!
> ...



Welches von den drei Modellen haste genommen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (8. August 2019)

Das günstige... also ohne Plexiglas... die Plexi Dinger gehen imho wenn nur von Watercool oder Aquatuning.... Aber da herrscht ja das Schweigen der Lämmer oder so...


----------



## Elistaer (8. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also ich würde auf die Reviews von Igor warten. Nur wenn das PCB+Kühlung beim Vram +VRM passt wirds interessant.
> Mehr GPU-Takt kann jeder Dummie = ist ja nur Chiplotterie.(bei Vega waren die Strixx net so dolle)
> 
> Doc warum eigentlich net mehr h2o?


Dauert ja nicht mehr lange am Montag kommt die Red Devil in die Regale am Mittwoch soll MSI kommen.

Ich muss mal nach meinen Dienst schauen und dann gleich bestellen das bis Donnerstag die Karte da ist. 

Tante Edit: wird gleich auf Arbeit geliefert dann kann ich sie bis zum Ende anschmachten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (9. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also ich würde auf die Reviews von Igor warten. Nur wenn das PCB+Kühlung beim Vram +VRM passt wirds interessant.
> Mehr GPU-Takt kann jeder Dummie = ist ja nur Chiplotterie.(bei Vega waren die Strixx net so dolle)
> 
> Doc warum eigentlich net mehr h2o?



Weil mir das so nach ner Weile zu langweilig war. Baue mein System alle paar Wochen komplett um/neu mit anderer Hardware. Bin jetzt momentan wieder auf Luft unterwegs, dann irgendwann wieder auf Wasser. Hab da auch schon was im Kopf mit byski.
hab halt Spaß am bauen und testen.


----------



## Ace (9. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das günstige... also ohne Plexiglas... die Plexi Dinger gehen imho wenn nur von Watercool oder Aquatuning.... Aber da herrscht ja das Schweigen der Lämmer oder so...



Ich warte jetzt noch mal ab die Woche was sich bei Alphacool  noch tut ,ansonsten nehme ich das Ding hier wenn es schneller verfügbar ist.

EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT D-RGB - Special Edition  – EK Webshop


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

@drstoecker
Schade um das schöne Sys mit Vega. Hätte man so in der Familie weitergeben sollen und für Navi mit Ryzen 3600 komplett neu starten.
Ich denke manchmal man müßte mehr alte Stücke sammeln.

Mit nur Air ist klar, Du nimmst sicher wieder das Riser und brauchst deswegen die hübsche Strix zum Anschauen.


----------



## panthex (9. August 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt noch mal ab die Woche was sich bei Alphacool  noch tut ,ansonsten nehme ich das Ding hier wenn es schneller verfügbar ist.
> 
> EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT D-RGB - Special Edition  – EK Webshop



Hab mir gestern den Plexi-Block bestellt, für mich kommt nur Plexi in Frage und auch nur EK - dann kommt auch endlich wieder die UV-Kühlflüssigkeit voll zur Geltung


----------



## Komolze (9. August 2019)

Ich habe jetzt doch den Accelero IV installiert da ich ihn einfach testen wollte. Die GPU und Hotspottemps sind jetzt wirklich sehr gut. Die VRM Temps gehen ebenfalls kaum in Richtung 80 Grad aber der Speicher, der ist schlechter als mit der Referenzkühlung. Teilweise zw. 95 und 100 Grad meist aber irgendwas im niedrigen 90er Bereich, was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt. Die Backplate vom Accelero wird auch gut warm und die Pads habe ich alle richtig positioniert. Hat jemand noch Tips wie ich die Kühler bringen könnte? So kleine Kühlerchen hätte ich noch und das WÄrmeleit- Klebeband ist bestellt. Ich denke aber das wird nicht so viel bringen, oder doch?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. August 2019)

@Komolze:

Hmm.. kannst du vielleicht mal paar Bildchen dazu zur Verfügung stellen?

Kenne das Thema nicht sooooo gut, aber habe in Erinnerung, das da diese kleinen "Kühlerchen" auf die RAM's geklebt werden... Da steckt imho viel Potential drin um zu optimieren....
z.B.:
- Welche Kühlerchen? Alu? Kupfer? da gibts verschiedene höhen und Finnenstärken.
- Wärmeleitpads? oder Wärmeleitkleber? würde eher zu Kleber tendieren, kenn mich aber da wie gesagt nicht wirklich aus. jedenfalls etwas suchen, was zur Not wieder lösbar ist. Kleber hätte ggf. den Vorteil dass man ihn sehr dünne auftragen kann?(kann man das??)
- Ausrichtung der Finnen/Kühlerchen zum bestehenden Airflow a) vom Kühlerkörperlüfter und b) zum Airflow vom Gehäuse...

Das wären mal so meine adhoc Ideen dazu...


----------



## Coolviper (9. August 2019)

Ich bekomme meine 5700-er morgen oder Montag. Ich möchte den Twin Turbo 2 drauf bauen. Ich befürchte aber, dass die kleinen RAM Kühler nicht die ganze Fläche der RAM´s  abdecken,weil der "Vapor Chamber" des Kühlers zu groß ist bzw. die RAM Bausteine zu nah an der GPU sitzen.
Ich werde aber keine Wärmeleitkleber verwenden, der Rückbau konnte die RAM´s beschädigen. Ich habe mir die Akasa AK-TT12-80 und die 3M™ 9448A bestellt (beidseitig selbstklebende Wärmeleitfolie), mal schauen welche besser sind bzw. besser halten.
 Ich werde das ausprobieren und dann hier posten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elistaer (9. August 2019)

So da gibt es schon mal Bilder zur PowerColor Red Devil in UK aber leider ohne Angabe von Takt.

▷ Powercolor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil 8GB GD… | OcUK

@drstoecker hier für dich noch die Strix mit allen Details. 

Wenn der Takt stimmt dann gute Nacht. 

▷ Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT ROG Strix OC 8GB GDDR6… | OcUK 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (9. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> So da gibt es schon mal Bilder zur PowerColor Red Devil in UK aber leider ohne Angabe von Takt.
> 
> ▷ Powercolor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil 8GB GD… | OcUK



Du gönnst dir die Powercolor oder?


----------



## Elistaer (9. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Du gönnst dir die Powercolor oder?


Klar und hier hat jemand sogar schon Post von Sapphire bekommen ( sieht man auf einem Bild)

Hatte mir bei der PowerColor mehr Infos erhofft aber was solls 400 - 450 € round about. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (9. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> So da gibt es schon mal Bilder zur PowerColor Red Devil in UK aber leider ohne Angabe von Takt.
> 
> ▷ Powercolor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil 8GB GD… | OcUK
> 
> ...



Der Takt sollte stimmen allerdings mit dem gpu tweak im oc Modus.


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

Die Kleine@h2o mit ca. 2150-2200 OCed ist sicher für die Meisten ausreichend.(hängt eh Alles am Vram-OC)
▷ OcUK Tech Labs AMD Radeon RX 5700 RGB Water C… | OcUK

Ne Ausnahme wäre ne XT mit schnellerem Vram.(bisher leider net im Angebot)


----------



## openSUSE (9. August 2019)

Ich will HBM für Navi!!!


----------



## gaussmath (9. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich will HBM für Navi!!!



Ehrlich, ich hoffe, dass die dicken Navis wieder HBM bekommen!


----------



## hks1981 (9. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt doch den Accelero IV installiert da ich ihn einfach testen wollte. Die GPU und Hotspottemps sind jetzt wirklich sehr gut. Die VRM Temps gehen ebenfalls kaum in Richtung 80 Grad aber der Speicher, der ist schlechter als mit der Referenzkühlung. Teilweise zw. 95 und 100 Grad meist aber irgendwas im niedrigen 90er Bereich, was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt. Die Backplate vom Accelero wird auch gut warm und die Pads habe ich alle richtig positioniert. Hat jemand noch Tips wie ich die Kühler bringen könnte? So kleine Kühlerchen hätte ich noch und das WÄrmeleit- Klebeband ist bestellt. Ich denke aber das wird nicht so viel bringen, oder doch?



An das musst du dich leider gewöhnen. Ich habe auch den AE IV und die Memory Temp ist und bleibt das Sorgenkind. Habe die Backplate vorne Kupferkühlerchen und trotzdem geht es auf 85c hoch beim Spielen ohne Vsync usw.

Selbst mit Wasser gabs ja paar Seiten vorne wird noch 72,73c erreicht. Schade das es kein Tool gibt, wo man die Speicherspannung senken kann, denn das würde effektiv was bringen.


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

Allein aufgrund der mehr Shader hätte die XT den 16Gb/s-Speicher haben müssen.
Bei OC-Customs wirds dann witzlos mit mehr Boost.

Verstehe da die Premiumhersteller net. Man könnte easy ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal haben.
(und nebenbei die supi ärgern)


----------



## hks1981 (9. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Allein aufgrund der mehr Shader hätte die XT den 16Gb/s-Speicher haben müssen.
> Bei OC-Customs wirds dann witzlos mit mehr Boost.
> 
> Verstehe da die Premiumhersteller net. Man könnte easy ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal haben.
> (und nebenbei die supi ärgern)



Dann hätten sie aber wieder Preise heben müssen die keiner oder wenig zahlen möchten. Daher dieser Kompromiss.


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

Deswegen ja Premium. Ein echtes Highendmodell mit Fullcover ab Werk.
Air ist für extr. OC nur Spielerei. Und nachträglich umrüsten doppelt gemoppelt.
Da wird nur sinnlos Geld für aufwendige Airkühler zum Fenster rausgeschmissen.

Hatte damals bei der Seven auch schon gesagt, das teure Metallgehäuse ist brotlose Kunst 
verglichen mit Plastik iChill incl. AiO.(und Das kommt garantiert auch wieder bei der 2070s = umgelabelte 2080)

Käufer gäbe Es bestimmt. Man schaue nur mal die Auswahl bei den NV-Customs an.
Da werden auch 100€ mehr für selektierte Chips, bessere PCB´s  o.ä. gerne gezahlt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Dann hätten sie aber wieder Preise heben müssen die keiner oder wenig zahlen möchten. Daher dieser Kompromiss.



Vielleicht hat aber auch AMD selbst da die Finger im Spiel... das man den Boardpartnern es nicht gestattet an der Stelle allzuviel aufzudrehen... Man käme dann u.U. einer ggf. kommenden 5800 non XT schon zu nahe....

Ist aber reiner Spekulatius....


----------



## sunyego (9. August 2019)

Die karten sind OK geworden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.  5700/XT (RDNA) bietet wenigstens deutlich mehr konstanz  in unzähigen Games als die katastrophalen Vega´s (GCN) und endlich stimmt auch der Verbrauch !  Ich kenne wirklich jeden Benchmark, egal ob Chinesisch oder Vietnamesisch, lol.

Das problem ist einfach das sich ein upgrade für alle die eine GTX1070  besitzen (oder besser) kein bisschen lohnt.

AMD Radeon RX 5700 review | PC Gamer

Die karte feiert zusammen mit GTX1080 und co.  bald vier jähriges Jubiläum, unglaublich !

Die stärksten von NV ala 1080/1080Ti oder 2080/2080Ti bleiben einfach viel zu lange auf dem Thron und die konkurrenz braucht bekanntlich jahre für einen "schlechten" konter, siehe zb. Vega ! Das einzig positive an der sache ist, dass man nicht aufrüsten muss weil die Entwickler die anforderungen nicht anheben werden  !  Das die neuen GPU´S ala RTX2070 oder 5700XT  die nicht erwähnenswert schneller arbeiten als der OLDIE BUT GOLDIE (GTX1080)  nie so lange durchhalten werde wie PASCAL sollte jedem hier klar sein !

Der preis geht allerdings in Ordnung und der Aufpreis zu einer RX56 ist mehr als nur fair bzw. gerechtfertigt !
Die karte macht alles deutlich besser und jeder der auf der suche nach einer neuen ist,  sollte 100-120.- drauflegen !

Edit :
Schon nächstes jahr wenn neue Konsolen da sind könnte es allerdnings für die RTX2070 und 5700XT eng werden mit den magischen 60FPS. Die fordernsten Next-Gen Games werden vermutlich viel schlucken. Von den miesen Ports die auf uns wieder zukommen werden, mal lieber ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2019)

Die Devil sieht schon schick aus, wenn ich ne Karte aktuell nach Design kaufen würde, dann wäre es diese denke ich.
HBM auf Navi wäre ne sehr interessante Kombo. Interessant wäre es auch mal herauszufinden warum sich der Speicher so schlecht übertakten lässt.


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat aber auch AMD selbst da die Finger im Spiel... das man den Boardpartnern es nicht gestattet an der Stelle allzuviel aufzudrehen... Man käme dann u.U. einer ggf. kommenden 5800 non XT schon zu nahe....
> Ist aber reiner Spekulatius....



Jo,
ist sicher für AMD immer erschreckend wenn Modder gleich mal auf 2,2GHz aufdrehen.(sowohl Navi als auch Seven)
Trotzdem wäre ne XTX als 50Edition mit AiO und schnellem Vram net schlecht gewesen.(ala Vega-LC)


----------



## na:L (9. August 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Das problem ist einfach das sich ein upgrade für alle die eine GTX1070  besitzen (oder besser) kein bisschen lohnt.



Naja ich habe das Upgrade von meiner V56 (ja die ist schneller als ne 1070 ) nicht bereut.
Ich kann jetzt konstant bei 100fps (UWQHD) PUBG spielen und die 5700XT ist nichtmal am Anschlag. Das hat es vorher nicht gegeben!
Die Frage ist eher: will man es sich leisten? - Not besteht ja meistens nie, vorallem nicht, wenn man schon eine 1070 zuhause hat


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2019)

Die wenigstens aktiven Nutzer hier dürften aus Not aufrüsten.


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

Man sollte Es net machen, aber noch ein letztes Mal der Hinweis:

In nem AMD-Thread sollte nur über HDR-taugliche Grakas gesprochen werden. Und mit Freesync per HDMi. 
Wen interessiert uralter Schrott? NIEMAND

Am teuren Moni/TV will ich vor allem die beste Bildqualität.
Insofern gefällt mir Fidelity FX+Sharpen auch sehr gut.

Und an der ultraschnellen Gaming-Mouse kann AntiLag net schaden.


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2019)

Meine Navi darf sich bald auf nem HDR1000, 4K Panel mit Freesync 2 austoben. So geht HTPC heute 
Das schöne dabei, mit dem Upscaling kann man WQHD 144HZ fahren gesynct und trotzdem auf 4k ausgeben mit sehr guten Fps.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Navi darf sich bald auf nem HDR1000, 4K Panel mit Freesync 2 austoben. So geht HTPC heute



Angeber! 

Bei mir hats nur für nen Athlon 200GE auf B450 ITX gereicht....  aber UHD@60Hz und HDR geht auch 


***BÄÄÄM*** 
Mein GPU-Block ist schon DE im Verteilzentrum von DPD angekommen.....  Das wird ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen mit den Ersatzteilen für die Kaffeemaschine, die immer noch bei DHL verschollen sind...


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

Deswegen heißt Es ja auch Espresso.(bei DHL)


----------



## sunyego (9. August 2019)

na:L@

Das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden, manche rüsten für  5-10% auf und sind happy ! Ich finde das einfach nur SICK aber jedem das seine.
Für mich müssen es mindestens 80% sein.

...da die 5700XT allerdings deutlich weniger Strom zieht und wahrscheinlich sowas wie hier nicht fabrizieren wird (siehe Bild 1 und 2 , neueste Titel), lohnt das Upgrade durchaus !
Ich bin gespannt wie es sich mit der konstanz so entwicklet bei RDNA !

Im moment ist das alles noch ziemlich schwankend und man sollte sich noch kein Urteil bilden wie ich finde.

In AC Unity zeigt Navi zb. massive verbesserungen und das zeigt mir eigentlich das die Architektur nicht ganz so ein  F.A.I.L ist, dann schaut man aber auf Spiele wie Metal Gear Solid - Phantom Pain  oder Watch Dogs 1 und ist wieder enttäuscht.
Die konstanz ist zwar um welten besser als bei Vega aber starke ausreisser habe ich bei NAVI leider auch schon häufig gesehen, werde bei gelegenheit paar Benchmarks posten.

GameGPU sollte die karten so langsam ins programm aufnehmen, dann wird man sehen wie stark die karten wirklich sind !  GAMEGPU testet ja bekanntlich extrem viele titel.

PS:
...da wir gerade bei AC waren.
YouTube

Es ist traurig was aus AC geworden ist, viel zu bunt und unbelebt und dann noch der RPG müll, schade ! 
Grafisch zersägt Unity alles, sogar BF5 was grafisch massiv überbewertet wird.

 Gruß an Wolfenstein Youngblood an dieser stelle, noch weitaus schlimmer.Ich habe mich so auf diesen titel gefreut und wollte es mir direkt kaufen. Ich war mir relativ sicher das es so ein ADD_ON ala The NEW BLOOD wird. Das geht aber in eine komplett andere Richtung 

Co-OP halte ich zwar für Müll aber in Spielen wie RE5 funktionierte es doch auch ?!
Das am schlechtesten bewerteste Spiel der vergangenen jahre, zusammen mit Far Cry New Dawn und das völlig zurecht wie ich finde.

User-Score = 2,2 
Wolfenstein: Youngblood for PC Reviews - Metacritic

Das ist neuer tiefstrekord, wird man nicht mehr unterbieten können.

RPG-Elemente in Wolfenstein und dann noch das leveldesign und diese trefferanzeigen etc. etc. etc., schlechter gehts wirklich nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2019)

> Grafisch zersägt Unity alles, sogar BF5 was grafisch massiv überbewertet wird.



Ich finde Unity zwar gut, aber Grafisch ist die Engine Lichtjahre von den Top Engines entfernt.


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

Der Unity-Fan sollte nen Thread für Kinderspiele aufmachen.

Ich freue mich schon auf Zombie Army:
YouTube

(Haben übrigens mit Abstand die beste Engine = Rebellion)


----------



## sunyego (9. August 2019)

Sorry, aber das ist blödsinn was du da schreibst und das weißt du sicherlich auch. Kein anderes neues Spiel lässt die Kinnlade so weit runterklappen wie AC Unity und ich bin mit der Meinung nicht alleine, schau dir mal ein paar COMPARISONS-Videos auf Youtube an. Die mehrheit ist meiner meinung  ! Willst du mir erzählen das neue Spiele wie zb. World War Z oder Strange Brigade da mithalten können, wohl kaum oder ? lol
Ich bitte dich, da liegen welten zwischen !

Die neuen Tomb Raider teile können noch mithalten und Metro Exodus selbstverständlich auch, aber sonst ?

Ein Witcher 3 ist zb. komplett chancenlos ! Ok, ist jetzt auch nicht gerade neu aber wird von vielen als REFERENZ angesehen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Ace (9. August 2019)

Die Referenz Karten sind wohl schon eingestellt worden.

Google Translate


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist blödsinn was du da schreibst ...
> Die mehrheit ist meiner meinung  !



1. Bitte nicht persönlich werden.
2. Die kleine grüne  "mehrheit" ist mir buggy.(gähn)

 Alle Anderen bitte das verlinkte Video#1127 zu Zombie Army anschauen.(nix mit WorldWarZ eher demnächst BESSER)
(Das wird mit der sauschnellen Engine auch wieder fluffig auf allen ordentlichen Grakas laufen.)


----------



## Nosferatu (9. August 2019)

Warum beste engine? Ich finde die grafik nicht sehr ansprechend für 2019. Sniper elite 4 läuft gut aber ein Bf läuft viel besser meiner erfahtrung nach und sieht auch viel besser aus. Eine beste engine gibt es nicht.


----------



## Elistaer (9. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Warum beste engine? Ich finde die grafik nicht sehr ansprechend für 2019. Sniper elite 4 läuft gut aber ein Bf läuft viel besser meiner erfahtrung nach und sieht auch viel besser aus. Eine beste engine gibt es nicht.


Stimmt die engine von BF5 ist einfach genial aber auch die Unreal Engine ist verdammt genial und wenn ich an die Crytek engine denke dann ist diese auch mal das non Plus ultra gewesen.

Ich habe derzeit bei einem EA Titel mit der C4 engine zu tun Von der Grafik vielleicht nicht das beste aber die Physik darin ist genial. Das Team dahinter hat die engine aber auch stark verändert.



Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (9. August 2019)

SE4 ist auch einen mue älter. Deswegen bin ich auf das neue Game gespannt.Kann man net mit nem neuen BF 5 vgl.
(und gerade Strange Brigade läuft wie Henne)

Rein von den Gesichtern wäre COD auch zu nennen.
Am Ende muss für mich Optik+Performance zusammenpassen.
Was nützt Hammeroptik, wenns nur auf ner Ti ordentlich läuft.


----------



## Nosferatu (9. August 2019)

Zmbsp Unreal Engine 4 in den Händen guter Devs läuft es sehr gut unabhängig welche Karten (Gears of War die neuen teile fallen mir ein, Gear 5 auch der Test lief auf Ultra 80% Render Scale immer bei 60 fps in UHD das ist gut) Muss ich auf 70% runter und selbst dann noch Settings anfassen bei naja durchwachsener Optik dann ist es für mich schlecht programmiert) oder halt extrem fordernd weil auch nice grafik siehe Metro Exodus. aber gut ot^^ Cryengine lief nie wirklich gut imo^^ aber sieht extrem gut aus siehe kingdom come deliverance.


----------



## drstoecker (9. August 2019)

Auf ner 2080ti läuft auch nicht immer alles am bestens nur mal so angemerkt. Und zu dem Preis schonnmal garnicht.
das einzige was ich regelmäßig spiele ist Battlefield und da ist generell die Performance der amd Fraktion sehr sehr gut, auch gerade was den Preis betrifft.


----------



## Nosferatu (9. August 2019)

Aber besser da mit viel power viel kompensiert werden kann, sollte aber nicht so sein ist aber am PC gang und gäbe.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die wenigstens aktiven Nutzer hier dürften aus Not aufrüsten.




stimmt absolut.

Und noch VIEL weniger haben es dann nötig z.B. in den Turing laberthread zu gehen und dort mit irgendwelchen Russischen Benchmarks über die "Schlechtheit" von Turing herzuziehen.
Aber ich meine damit natürlich absolut niemand bestimmtes


----------



## Elistaer (9. August 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> stimmt absolut.
> 
> Und noch VIEL weniger haben es dann nötig z.B. in den Turing laberthread zu gehen und dort mit irgendwelchen Russischen Benchmarks über die "Schlechtheit" von Turing herzuziehen.
> Aber ich meine damit natürlich absolut niemand bestimmtes


Eines musst du aber zugeben sunyego hat etwas dazu gelernt.

Aber das kann nix ändern an meiner Entscheidung. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (9. August 2019)

Ich konnte in den letzten Tagen weiter testen, habe auch mehrere Stunden problemlos mit der umgebauten Karte gespielt 
und daher bei meinem Post, vom Umbau der RX 5700, einige Temperaturwerte aktualisiert und meine Lüfterkurve hinzugefügt.

siehe hier

Was mir übrigens noch auffiel: Wattman (aktueller Radeon Beta Treiber) und MSI Afterburner (aktuelle Beta) scheinen sich nicht zu vertragen
und sorgen schon nach kurzer Zeit dafür, dass Wattman / Afterburner keine Sensorwerte mehr anzeigen. Zudem ruckelt der PC, solange man Afterburner/Rivatuner SS nach dem Ausfall nicht beendet.

Das passierte übrigens auch bereits vor dem Kühler-Umbau. 
Dürfte ein Software Problem sein. Deswegen nutze ich zur Zeit nur Wattman und GPU-Z.

(Und ja, ich habe den alten Grafikkartentreiber der RX480 vor dem Einbau der RX5700 zur Sicherheit mit einem Tool restlos entfernt - nur für den Fall)



hks1981 schrieb:


> An das musst du dich leider gewöhnen. Ich habe auch den AE IV und die Memory Temp ist und bleibt das Sorgenkind.



Die VRAM Temps sind bei mir unter Last auch nicht gerade niedrig - von 65°C bis knapp 80 °C war alles schon dabei. Trotz aufgeklebter Kühlkörper.



Coolviper schrieb:


> Ich bekomme meine 5700-er morgen oder Montag. Ich möchte den Twin Turbo 2 drauf bauen. Ich befürchte aber, dass die kleinen RAM Kühler nicht die ganze Fläche der RAM´s  abdecken,weil der "Vapor Chamber" des Kühlers zu groß ist bzw. die RAM Bausteine zu nah an der GPU sitzen.
> Ich werde aber keine Wärmeleitkleber verwenden, der Rückbau konnte die RAM´s beschädigen. Ich habe mir die Akasa AK-TT12-80 und die 3M™ 9448A bestellt (beidseitig selbstklebende Wärmeleitfolie), mal schauen welche besser sind bzw. besser halten.
> Ich werde das ausprobieren und dann hier posten.
> 
> ...



bei mir sieht das so aus...


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (9. August 2019)

Loooollll unter Wasser max oc 2.2Ghz stabil


----------



## Nosferatu (9. August 2019)

Wow 1000punkte mehr wie ref undervolted.


----------



## Ace (9. August 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> Loooollll unter Wasser max oc 2.2Ghz stabil



Bei 271 Watt haste aber 50% PT an gehabt.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (9. August 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Bei 271 Watt haste aber 50% PT an gehabt.



powerplay table mit 90% pt


----------



## Nosferatu (9. August 2019)

Hui die frisst schon mehr wie ne Stock 7 da dass nur Asic ist. Die 7 ist Extrem Effizient wenn Undervolted plus leichtes underclocking. Meine 56 frisst mehr.


----------



## Ace (9. August 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> powerplay table mit 90% pt



übertrieben und bringt im Enddefekt nur mehr Verbrauch,Abwärme und kaum Zugewinn an Leistung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2019)

Speicher OC in der Verbindung wäre interessant, macht die Karten aber schnell instabil.


----------



## DR390 (9. August 2019)

Mal ne doofe Frage am Rande. Wenn die Customs rauskommen. Weiß man schon wo die erhältlich sein werden ? Hab nen Warenkorb bei Mindfactory voll und warte auf die Customs. Werden die direkt bei Mindfactory erhältlich sein ? Sonst bestell ich den Rest schon mal


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. August 2019)

Ich denke bei den üblichen Verdächtigen.... Mindfactory und alternate sind ja Partner für Deutschland von AMD aber auch von dem einen oder anderen Partner.... Wie allerdings die generelle Verfügbarkeit aussieht..... Keine Ahnung


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

15-17.8 denke ich.


----------



## DR390 (10. August 2019)

Alles klar dann warte ich lieber  Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W95D5V3/?tag=comput0b2-20

Wird schon.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W95D5V3/?tag=comput0b2-20
> 
> Wird schon.



Das wären so um die 440-450€, wenn ich mich nicht vertue....

Aber bei Amazon vorbestellen kann in die Hose gehen bei sowas.... Frag mal im ryzen Thread Hirt im Forum... Wer da den 3900x vorbestellt hatte und wie es weiterging....


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

Auch eventueller Preishalter. 450€ für ne olle GB ne ne


----------



## Elistaer (10. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Devil sieht schon schick aus, wenn ich ne Karte aktuell nach Design kaufen würde, dann wäre es diese denke ich.
> HBM auf Navi wäre ne sehr interessante Kombo. Interessant wäre es auch mal herauszufinden warum sich der Speicher so schlecht übertakten lässt.



dann kannst ja mit mir schmachten nächste woche wobei ich die karte dann in den händen halten werde.


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2019)

Die Devil ist vom Design net schlecht. Ähnlich wie bei der Vega-Dragon/Pulse hat man nen längeren Kühler wo Luft gleich durch kann nach oben. Bleibt die Frage, ob das PCB besser ist als bei der Ref.

Bzgl. OCing-Bench ist sup4k net optimal. (nur ROP-Auslastung)
Interessanter wäre der FS, da sieht man besser die Abhängigkeit GPU-Takt zu Vram-Takt.
Lohnt sich 2150..2200 mit der 5700XT oder doch nur mit der 5700?
btw.
Wg. der W mit PT+90 würde ich mir keine grauen Haare machen. So ein Setting nutzt man eh nur kurz
in Bossleveln. Aber schön zu sehen, Was der Chip ab kann.


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

Wenn man ne 5700 auf 5700xt stock bekommt dann wäre das doch immer ne bessere karte ausser ma oc die XT auch bis zum abwinken?


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2019)

Bei Gurdi wars kein Problem. Und ne 5700 Custom OCed sollte bei gleichem Preis auch leiser sein als ne XT-Ref.,
bzw. ne 5700fullcover ist auch net sehr viel teurer. (siehe UK)
(falls man ne Range von 399-450€ als sinnvoll ansieht)

Ansonsten wünsche ich auch den XT-Customs nen guten Start und mehr Vram-OC.


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

Wie hat er das gemacht hast link?  oder ist es e hier nur weiter hinten?


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2019)

Seine Settings beim Bench schafft hoffentlich ne gute Custom mit annehmbarer Lautstärke.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a-223.html#post9945858
und
Putzigerweise ist sein FS net korrekt in der Rangliste, der link fehlt, so das Keiner nach dem Grafikscore und seinem Takt schauen kann. Da verpufft das gute Ergebnis im Nirwana. Sonst hätten bestimmt schon Leute danach gefragt.

btw.
Das Launchreview von Raff hat net viel zu sagen. Da lief die 5700 nur mit ca. eff.1650. Da sind 10% mehr kein Hexenwerk.
(das ist noch arger bei CB-Reviews mit den 56ref@1296, vom HBM in 4k ganz zu schweigen)


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2019)

Man kriegt die 14% Differenz zur XT relativ leicht ausgelichen, darüber hinaus wird es dann recht teuer. Interessanterweise brauch die non XT dann etwa die selbe Wattage wie die XT.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunyego (10. August 2019)

Die kleine ist wie ich finde komplett uninteressent.
Die leistung gibt es seit vier jahren (GTX1080), braucht man solche karten wirklich ?  

11 Game Average

AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT review | PC Gamer

1440p (11 Game Average)

GTX1080 : 72,4 (Average)
55,4 (min)

RX5700 : 73,3 (Average)
48,8 (min)

RX Vega 64 : 67,3 (Avergae)
51,1 (minimum)

AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT review | PC Gamer


Ok, für Vega besitzer lohnt sich das upgrade noch vielleicht, da die karten deutlich effizienter sind und konstantere Ergebnisse liefern, zumindest in ein paar Spielen ! 
 NV user die karten ala GTX1080  besitzen lachen sich dagegen ins Fäustchen. Das ist einfach viel zu wenig was von AMD in den letzten jahren so gekommen ist! Wir sprechen hier von ein neuer Arch + 7nm.

5700XT geht noch in "ORDNUNG" aber revolutionär ist das auch nicht gerade um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. 

Das ist der Grund warum NV noch bei 14nm ist und in den schlafmodus schaltet bzw. nur das nötigste macht, traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Ion (10. August 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Die kleine ist wie ich finde sehr uninteressent.
> Die leistung gibt es seit vier jahren (GTX1080), braucht man solche karten wirklich ?


Geh bitte in den Pascal Sammelthread und erzähl den Leuten dort, wie toll die 1080 ist und lass uns hier in Ruhe weiter über Navi reden, danke 

@T
Ich habe jetzt unter dem abgesicherten Modus mittels DDU nochmals alle Treiber sauber gelöscht, danach alles neu installiert und seitdem läuft die Karte wie sie soll. Aktuell undervolted auf 1.150mv, damit boostet sie selbstständig auf ~2GHz


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2019)

Der Troll S. geht mir mit seiner uralten Schrottware nur noch auf den Keks.
Ne moderne Graka braucht: siehe Post#1121

Mit Freesync@HDMi+AntiLag+ VSR+Sharpen kann man die 5700 überall verwenden. HTPC-tauglich !!!
(DLSS net und Turing kann kein FS per HDMi; Pascal+HDR ist auch nur ein Witz--> siehe Anhang)



Gurdi schrieb:


> Man kriegt die 14% Differenz zur XT relativ leicht ausgelichen, darüber hinaus wird es dann recht teuer. Interessanterweise brauch die non XT dann etwa die selbe Wattage wie die XT.



Der Verbrauch bei Gurdi geht ja noch. Ne Custom sollte auch 250W ASIC gut kühlen können.
Damit sollte 2000+ auch 24/7 drin sein. Wichtig war auch seine Erkenntnis, das die Kleine gut 1:1 scaled,
weil net speicherlimitiert.
Milchmädchenrechnung: 2062/1650=25% mehr ggü. dem Launchreview von Raff.
(bei CB wurde der eff. Takt etwas höher angegeben, aber auch Da sollten 20% mehr drin sein)

Nach m.E. hat die Kleine echt Potential der P/L-Sieger zu werden. Net nur Balkenlänge zählt, auch Inputlag.
Wenn man am 4k-TV dann VSR+Sharpen nutzt sollte die Leistung net viel schlechter als in 1440p sein = genial!
Gurdi viel Spass am HTPC!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. August 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Geh bitte in den Pascal Sammelthread und erzähl den Leuten dort, wie toll die 1080 ist und lass uns hier in Ruhe weiter über Navi reden, danke



Ja, da sind anscheinend wieder viele aus ihrem Trollhort entflohen... sind wieder alle aktiv...  Hoffe nur, dass die nächste Sperre nicht allzulange auf sich warten lässt!


----------



## sunyego (10. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Troll geht mir mit seiner uralten Schrottware nur noch auf den Keks.



Anti-Lag gibt es bei NV seit mehr als 10 jahren, nennt sich "MAXIMUM-PRE RENDERED FRAMES"
 Sharpen ist nichts weiter als "LOD-BIAS", gibt es auch schon seit jahrzehnten aber ich kläre dich gerne auf. Das ist kein problem, mache ich gerne.

Der Inspector der zum Treiber praktisch dazugehört bietet 1000000x mehr features & funktionen  , gar nicht erst mit AMD vergleichbar  ! Bitte informiere bzw. recherchiere in Zukunft ein wenig bevor du dich wieder blamierst :

NVIDIA: We've Had Sharpening in NVIDIA FreeStyle for Quite Some Time; Anti-Lag Sounds Like Maximum Pre-Rendered Frames Setting

NV bietet features von denen AMD nur träumen kann.Das ist nunmal fakt !  

HBAO+ Compatibility Flags Thread | guru3D Forums
NVidia Anti-Aliasing Guide (updated) | guru3D Forums

Akzeptiere es doch einfach und werde bitte nicht beleidigend.  Danke

...und sachen wie GPU-Physx oder Raytracing erwähne ich erst lieber gar nicht, also komme mir bitte hier nicht mit Features ! AMD hat im vergleich zu NV keine bzw. fast keine.


----------



## Ace (10. August 2019)

@ *sunyego*

Ja wir haben es alle verstanden und unsere 5700er setzen wir jetzt alle in Ebay und kaufen uns 
dafür jetzt die GTX 1080.
Vielen Dank für diesen Zukunft weisenden Post,hat uns allen geholfen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. August 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> @ *sunyego*
> 
> Ja wir haben es alle verstanden und unsere 5700er setzen wir jetzt alle in Ebay und kaufen uns
> dafür jetzt die GTX 1080.
> Vielen Dank für diesen Zukunft weisenden Post,hat uns allen geholfen.



Wozu?
ne 750Ti reicht lässig....


----------



## sunyego (10. August 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> @ *sunyego*
> 
> Ja wir haben es alle verstanden und unsere 5700er setzen wir jetzt alle in Ebay und kaufen uns
> dafür jetzt die GTX 1080.
> Vielen Dank für diesen Zukunft weisenden Post,hat uns allen geholfen.



Es geht doch nicht darum. Die 5700/XT (RDNA) sind recht gute karte die sich deutlich von Vega bzw. GCN abheben können. Die GPU´s bieten oftmals eine duetliche bessere Spieleperformance und sind viel konstanter und endlich stimmt auch die effizienz !

Das problem ist einfach das RX480 mal wieder Märchen verbreitet und das finde ich einfach nicht in ordnung.   Er hat leider sehr wenig ahnung, deswegen korrigiere ich seine Posts. Er kennt nicht einmal den NV Inspector und seine Cherry-Picks sagen doch mal wieder alles (siehe oben)

Das funktioniert bei NV im übrigen auch, sogar deutlich besser.


----------



## Ion (10. August 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> AMD hat im vergleich zu NV keine bzw. fast keine.


Tja, wir zocken halt noch in guten altem Schwarz-Weiß, auf der Röhre versteht sich. 
Schade, dass ich kein Mod mehr bin, sonst hätte ich direkt hier aufgeräumt. Aber ich habe deine Beiträge mal gemeldet. Diese können dann, inkl. diesem hier, gerne verschwinden


----------



## sunyego (10. August 2019)

Jetzt darf man nicht einmal seine Meinung äussern, unglaublich.


----------



## Ion (10. August 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Jetzt darf man nicht einmal seine Meinung äussern, unglaublich.


Tut mir Leid, wenn du die Regeln nicht lesen kannst 



> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge*
> Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> 
> in keinem Bezug zum Thema des Threads stehen, in dem sie gepostet werden. *Dies umfasst auch Konkurrenz-Produkte/-Marken/… in spezifischen (Sammel-)Threads*, z. B. AMD-Thema in Intel-Sammelthread, Call-of-Duty-Thema in Battlefield-Sammelthread, Kaufberatung statt Problemlösung ("Offtopic-Spam").


----------



## sunyego (10. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Warum beste engine? Ich finde die grafik nicht sehr ansprechend für 2019. Sniper elite 4 läuft gut aber ein Bf läuft viel besser meiner erfahtrung nach und sieht auch viel besser aus. Eine beste engine gibt es nicht.





RX480 schrieb:


> SE4 ist auch einen mue älter. Deswegen bin ich auf das neue Game gespannt.Kann man net mit nem neuen BF 5 vgl.
> (und gerade Strange Brigade läuft wie Henne)
> Rein von den Gesichtern wäre COD auch zu nennen.
> Am Ende muss für mich Optik+Performance zusammenpassen.
> Was nützt Hammeroptik, wenns nur auf ner Ti ordentlich läuft.





Nosferatu schrieb:


> Zmbsp Unreal Engine 4 in den Händen guter Devs läuft es sehr gut unabhängig welche Karten (Gears of War die neuen teile fallen mir ein, Gear 5 auch der Test lief auf Ultra 80% Render Scale immer bei 60 fps in UHD das ist gut) Muss ich auf 70% runter und selbst dann noch Settings anfassen bei naja durchwachsener Optik dann ist es für mich schlecht programmiert) oder halt extrem fordernd weil auch nice grafik siehe Metro Exodus. aber gut ot^^ Cryengine lief nie wirklich gut imo^^ aber sieht extrem gut aus siehe kingdom come deliverance.





Elistaer schrieb:


> Stimmt die engine von BF5 ist einfach genial aber auch die Unreal Engine ist verdammt genial und wenn ich an die Crytek engine denke dann ist diese auch mal das non Plus ultra gewesen.
> 
> Ich habe derzeit bei einem EA Titel mit der C4 engine zu tun Von der Grafik vielleicht nicht das beste aber die Physik darin ist genial. Das Team dahinter hat die engine aber auch stark verändert.
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk





EyRaptor schrieb:


> stimmt absolut.
> 
> Und noch VIEL weniger haben es dann nötig z.B. in den Turing laberthread zu gehen und dort mit irgendwelchen Russischen Benchmarks über die "Schlechtheit" von Turing herzuziehen.
> Aber ich meine damit natürlich absolut niemand bestimmtes


AMD NAVI Laberthread
Warum meldest du diese user nicht ? Oder ist das kein Spam für dich weil es von AMDlern kommt ?!  

Sorry, aber die seite ist so verlogen ! Ich habe mich hier immer zu NAVI geäussert, ganz im gegensatz zu den kollegen da oben. 
Es ist eine bodenlose frechheit wie NV-fans hier behandelt werden.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. August 2019)

@Sunny: Das Tragische ist, dass du den Kontext der Forenregeln nicht verstehst... Du ganze Threads vollspamst mit deinen Posts... und nur selten was qualifiziertes oder differenziertes zu den Themen beiträgst. Daher bist du auf meiner Igno... damit ich wenigsten halbwegs den Threads hier folgen kann!
Dein letzter Post manifestiert das sehr deutlich!

Ich trolle ja trotz meines beinahe biblischen Alters selber gerne... Aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut!

Es gibt hier genug Forenteilnehmer... die NV Fans sind... sich aber dennoch vernünftig zu den Themen äussern können!


----------



## Komolze (10. August 2019)

Oh mann ist das ein Kindergarten hier. unglaublich! 

heute kommt mein Wärmeleitklebeband und ich werde zusätzlich zum ACIV noch speicherkühler montieren. Womit bekommt man die Speicherchips am besten bearbeitet damit das Band gut klebt. Ware ein wenig "anrauen" eventuell von Vorteil?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Oh mann ist das ein Kindergarten hier. unglaublich!
> 
> heute kommt mein Wärmeleitklebeband und ich werde zusätzlich zum ACIV noch speicherkühler montieren. Womit bekommt man die Speicherchips am besten bearbeitet damit das Band gut klebt. Ware ein wenig "anrauen" eventuell von Vorteil?



Nutzt ihr eigentlich alle die Alu-Kühler, oder gibts da alternativen aus Kupfer???


----------



## Komolze (10. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr eigentlich alle die Alu-Kühler, oder gibts da alternativen aus Kupfer???



ich habe welche aus Alu, aber auch welche aus Kupfer. Die Kuper würde ich aber eher nicht nehmen, da sie mir zu schwer vorkommen für die Überkopfmontage. Vermutlich würden sie auch grössenmässig nicht unter den Accelero passen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> ich habe welche aus Alu, aber auch welche aus Kupfer. Die Kuper würde ich aber eher nicht nehmen, da sie mir zu schwer vorkommen für die Überkopfmontage. Vermutlich würden sie auch grössenmässig nicht unter den Accelero passen



Es gibt aber nichts, was man nicht mit Dremel & Kabelbindern nicht hinbekommt! 

Was mich an der Bastelvariante aber interessieren würde, ist, ob es nicht möglich ist, statt auf jeden RAM einzelne Kühler zu montieren... einen längeren "über die ganze Reihe" und so mehr Kühlfläche zu erreichen... Hab mir das PCB allerdings noch nicht so genau angeschaut... Mein Block kommt wohl Montag... dann kann ich noch mehr "tolle" Ideen dazu generieren...


----------



## Komolze (10. August 2019)

genau das Gleiche habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. ich habe sogar welche gefunden, die man dafür hernehmen könnte. Aber ich probiere es erstmal so, weil ich die schon habe.

ich hätte an diese gedacht. 
Akuoly 4 Stück Aluminium Kühlkörper Kühlrippen Kühler-Set Heatsink mit Thermoklebeband Kühler Fin für Verstärker Transistor Halbleiter,70mmx22mmx6mm,Silber https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07JQD232W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_3zQtDbA9WQEP8


----------



## drstoecker (10. August 2019)

Navi 20 Series is Known Internally As 'The Nvidia Killer' | EXCLUSIVE RedGamingTech

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f14/amd-konkrete-hinweise-auf-nvidia-killer-1241453.html


----------



## hks1981 (10. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> ich habe welche aus Alu, aber auch welche aus Kupfer. Die Kuper würde ich aber eher nicht nehmen, da sie mir zu schwer vorkommen für die Überkopfmontage. Vermutlich würden sie auch grössenmässig nicht unter den Accelero passen



Ich habe welche aus Kupfer verbaut. Halten gut. Du musst diese nur nach dem aufkleben beschweren und eine gute Stunde ruhen lassen. 

Bis jetzt hat sich keiner gelöst, trotz 2x ausbauen und wieder einbauen. Jedoch nochmalig erwähnt, erwarte dir bitte nicht allzu viel. Da wird kaum bis nichts gewonnen dadurch.


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Man kriegt die 14% Differenz zur XT relativ leicht ausgelichen, darüber hinaus wird es dann recht teuer. Interessanterweise brauch die non XT dann etwa die selbe Wattage wie die XT.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist halt die selbe Karte nur eingebremst? Wie 2060 ne gebremste 2070 war? Nehme ich an kommen ha auf fast dasselbe raus.


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> Jetzt darf man nicht einmal seine Meinung äussern, unglaublich.



Das ist bashen! Ich geh auch nicht in den Turing thread und zieh irgendwie drüber her oder? Lass es einfach. Es bringt dir gar nichts.


sieht das Teil nicht geil aus Schade das es keine 5800 ist


----------



## Ace (10. August 2019)

^^ mit dem Design von XFX müsste AMD von Haus aus starten und Blower abschaffen,das wäre was.


----------



## Octobit (10. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Ist halt die selbe Karte nur eingebremst? Wie 2060 ne gebremste 2070 war? Nehme ich an kommen ha auf fast dasselbe raus.



Naja, es fehlen so 10% Shader im Vergleich zur XT, also so klar ist es dann für mich nicht.


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

saftig ^^


----------



## hks1981 (10. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> saftig ^^



War nicht anders zu erwarten. Wer dachte denn wirklich das Customs für 390€ um die Ecke kommen? Also 450-500€ ist genau das mit dem ich gerechnet habe.

Auch das Asus wie immer die Preise ins lächerliche zieht mit dem Kühler der vor 5 Jahren schon entworfen wurde und nix geändert wurde bis auf die passenden Abständen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. August 2019)

Ja, wenn die Preise so auch in DE kommen...  könnten aber imho aktuell auch noch Platzhalter sein.... 

warten wird es am für ne gute Custom XT sehe ich so 450,- bis 480€ +/- ... Mehr könnte Early-Adopter-Aufschlag sein...

Edit: Zwei ... ein Gedanke!


----------



## Komolze (10. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe welche aus Kupfer verbaut. Halten gut. Du musst diese nur nach dem aufkleben beschweren und eine gute Stunde ruhen lassen.
> 
> Bis jetzt hat sich keiner gelöst, trotz 2x ausbauen und wieder einbauen. Jedoch nochmalig erwähnt, erwarte dir bitte nicht allzu viel. Da wird kaum bis nichts gewonnen dadurch.



So, ich hab jetzt versucht welche aufzukleben. Hat einen scheissdreck gehalten. Eventuell lags am Klebepad, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann. Hab vorher alles fettfrei gemacht im Vorfeld. Habe dann aus lauter ärger darüber jetzt den Refkühler wieder montiert. Habe dann die Accelero Backplate trotzdem montiert. Habe jetzt das was ich wollte. Ram Temp >85 grad Hotspot max 95 grad und gpu temp 81 grad max. Lüfter dreht mit maximal 36% was ich erträglich finde. Es ist hald ein ghetto ghetto mod aber mir jetzt erstmal egal.


----------



## Nosferatu (10. August 2019)

Asus ist immer schwrine teuer manchmal 100€ fürs top model lächerlich kochen auch nur mit Silizium.


----------



## hks1981 (10. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt versucht welche aufzukleben. Hat einen scheissdreck gehalten. Eventuell lags am Klebepad, was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann. Hab vorher alles fettfrei gemacht im Vorfeld. Habe dann aus lauter ärger darüber jetzt den Refkühler wieder montiert. Habe dann die Accelero Backplate trotzdem montiert. Habe jetzt das was ich wollte. Ram Temp >85 grad Hotspot max 95 grad und gpu temp 81 grad max. Lüfter dreht mit maximal 36% was ich erträglich finde. Es ist hald ein ghetto ghetto mod aber mir jetzt erstmal egal.



Schade, dass du so einen Ärger hattest damit. Bei mir haben die sehr gut gehalten. Hättest auch einen Wärmeleitkleber nehmen können oder auch sekundenkleber auf die Pads so 1 kleiner tropfen. Lässt sich auch wieder lösen, wenn man nicht brachial dran geht. 1 Stunde die Karte befeuern oder 15min Furmark und dann kannst du die Steinchen wieder lösen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. August 2019)

Nosferatu schrieb:


> Asus ist immer schwrine teuer manchmal 100€ fürs top model lächerlich kochen auch nur mit Silizium.



ASUS bekleckert sich seit Jahren schon nicht mehr mit Ruhm! Bin nach der einen oder anderen Entäuschung auch komplett weg von denen.... Das die aber immer noch so nen Ruf haben und solche Preise aufrufen, verstehe ich nicht... ist  mir aber auch Wurst!

Bin eigentlich bei den letzten Pre-Vega/Navi Karten immer bestens mit Powercolor und Sapphire gefahren... die RX480 Red Devil läuft heut noch in meinem 1700X System...

@Komolze:
Ja, schließe mich hks an! Schade, dass es nicht so geklappt hat! Aber erstmal entspannt bleiben... vielleicht findet sich ja irgendwo ein Kleberchen... .


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2019)

Ich fand ja die einfache  XFX erstaunlich mit AutoOC. Das war/ist ja bei Vega nie stabil gewesen.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf.../News/Erster-Test-Navi-Custom-Design-1307475/
(Ist die Graka breiter wg. der 10er Lüfter ? Wäre ja net schlecht mit Ghettomod 2x12)

Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Die o.g. Black Wolf ca. 402€ !!! (in China)
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...=cx_2&cx_artPos=0&cx_type=contextual#cxrecs_s
Man sollte wirklich warten bis Igor mal die Temps gemessen hat. 
Und bei dem schönen Wetter im Garten ein Bierchen zischen+grillen.

Bei Asus gibts immer 2 Mögkichkeiten:
Entweder verkacken Die immer aus Dummheit bei den Spawas oder geben sich vorsätzlich keine Mühe.
(das 2. würde mich net wundern schließlich kommt der Umsatz mit NV)

Dito bei Alphacool:
Bin mal gespannt obs diesmal in Anlauf 1 mit ner AiO klappt.


----------



## Elistaer (10. August 2019)

Ich bin mal gespannt was nun folgt nach dem PowerColor schon sein releas verschoben hat wegen einem Taifun. Da ja alle Fertiger in Asien sitzen zum größten Teil dürfte das nicht optimal werden. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (10. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Nutzt ihr eigentlich alle die Alu-Kühler, oder gibts da alternativen aus Kupfer???



Es gibt sicher welche aus Kupfer, aber bei den Arctic Kühlern, beim "Peter" & beim "Morpheus" sind nur Alu Kühlkörper dabei.

Wobei deren Leistung (für die VRMs / VRAM / Hotspots) ohnehin ausreicht. 
Kupfer(kern) und Heatpipes (+ Alu-Lamellen) sind aufgrund ihrer höheren Wärmeleistung für die eigentlichen Prozessoren gedacht.


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2019)

Ich denke Ihr sucht den falschen Ansatz, die Temperatur der Ram Bausteine korreliert quasi linear zu der Leistungsaufnahme. Ähnlich wie bei den Turingkarten werden wahrscheinlich die SpaWas dezent unter den Ram die Leitungen anheizen die dann den Vram entsprechend erwärmen.


----------



## Ericius161 (10. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> die Temperatur der Ram Bausteine korreliert quasi linear zu der Leistungsaufnahme. /QUOTE]
> Kann ich so bestätigen. Je höher das Powerlimit, desto wärmer der ram.


----------



## Ace (10. August 2019)

Asus kaufe ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr,und bei den Preisen ist ja meine Karte+ Wasserblock noch günstiger 
dazu Kühler,leiser und schneller wahrscheinlich auch noch,wenn das Ding mal endlich kommen würde


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. August 2019)

@ace: Mein Block kommt wohl am Montag....


----------



## Ace (10. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @ace: Mein Block kommt wohl am Montag....



Ich warte noch mal ab bei Alphacool,bezahlt ist das Ding ja schon seit 10 Tagen


----------



## Komolze (10. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich denke Ihr sucht den falschen Ansatz, die Temperatur der Ram Bausteine korreliert quasi linear zu der Leistungsaufnahme. Ähnlich wie bei den Turingkarten werden wahrscheinlich die SpaWas dezent unter den Ram die Leitungen anheizen die dann den Vram entsprechend erwärmen.



Das könnte man ja gegentesten, wenn man den Backplatekühler vom Accelero mal zum Testen weg lässt, dann sollte es ja zumindest kühler sein als mit, wenn die Theorie stimmt. Bei mir ist es nämlich folgendermaßen : ich habe das Powertarget auf 0 gelassen und die GPU läuft mit 1900 und 1.010 Volt. Mit dem Stock Kühler habe ich gute Memtemps (80-85)und mit dem Accelero sind alle anderen Temps ein Traum aber die Memtemp schiesst bei identischen Einstellungen auf die 100 grad immerzu.


----------



## Gurdi (10. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Das könnte man ja gegentesten, wenn man den Backplatekühler vom Accelero mal zum Testen weg lässt, dann sollte es ja zumindest kühler sein als mit, wenn die Theorie stimmt. Bei mir ist es nämlich folgendermaßen : ich habe das Powertarget auf 0 gelassen und die GPU läuft mit 1900 und 1.010 Volt. Mit dem Stock Kühler habe ich gute Memtemps (80-85)und mit dem Accelero sind alle anderen Temps ein Traum aber die Memtemp schiesst bei identischen Einstellungen auf die 100 grad immerzu.



Kriegst auch ohne Baseplate wenig Kühlleistung auf die Platine drauf denke ich.  Fokus sollte auf dem Bereich zwischen SpaWas und dem einen Vram Chip liegen. Ich denke da liegt der Knackpunkt.


----------



## drstoecker (10. August 2019)

Bei guter Verfügbarkeit werden die Customs schon im Preis etwas runter gehen. Sieht man ja schön an den Ref Karten wie das geht. Und das die eol gehen sollte das vördern.


----------



## RX480 (10. August 2019)

Wie mans macht isses verkehrt.

Wenn die Customs hoch bleiben hat Ace Alles richtig gemacht.
Dann gibts nähmlich keine preiswerten Refs mehr.

Und so schlecht sind die Temps bei Vahelsing auch net. (x)
Sowas reicht für ne Kleine aus.

(x) Gurdi hat gut getippt mit dem Einfluss von VRM auf  Vram-Temp.
Bei Vahelsing ist die VRM1 parallel zu Mem-Temp angestiegen.


----------



## Komolze (11. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kriegst auch ohne Baseplate wenig Kühlleistung auf die Platine drauf denke ich.  Fokus sollte auf dem Bereich zwischen SpaWas und dem einen Vram Chip liegen. Ich denke da liegt der Knackpunkt.



welchen VRAM genau meinst du?


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> welchen VRAM genau meinst du?



Schau mal hier, der Bereich zwischen VRM und dem Speicherbaustein. Mem 1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ericius161 (11. August 2019)

Wo ich gerade "schön das es Wärmeleitpads gibt" lese. Ich habe das Problem mit dem Accelero extreme iv gar nicht alle Pads mit komplett mit der Backplate abdecken zu können. Ein Pad bleibt immer nur teilweise bedeckt, wobei das in Raffs Video aber auch so ist. Dementsprechend hatte ich mir nichts weiter dabei gedacht und das Ganze schon wieder verdrängt. Wenn ich die Backplate verschiebe wird das Pad auf der linken Seite mit frei gelegt.


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2019)

Mem-Temp ist in GPU-Z sicher nur der Spitzenwert von den Dreien.
Die genaue Lage von Mem 1 VRM wäre interessant.
Dort evtl. ein besonders hochwertiges Pad zur Backplate einbauen,
damit der VRM net so warm wird. ( beim GPU-VRM soundso)

btw.
Bei Lüftermodds ist oft die Drehzahl/Druck zu niedrig für die Kühlung Spawas.
War bei Vega+Morpheus ganz ungünstig.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mem-Temp ist in GPU-Z sicher nur der Spitzenwert von den Dreien.
> Die genaue Lage von Mem 1 VRM wäre interessant.
> Dort evtl. ein besonders hochwertiges Pad zur Backplate einbauen,
> damit der VRM net so warm wird.
> ...



Mem Vrm1 ist hier: Edit ... genau andersrum .... graahhhh, bei Mem Vrm 2 im Bild ist eigentlich Mem Vrm 1 :kaffee::kaffee::kaffee::kaffee:
Edit 2: Bild ist korrigiert. Mem Vrm 1 befindet sich hier.

Warum das so ist sieht man auch auf dem Wärmebild von Igor, welches Gurdi gepostet hatte.
Mem Vrm 1 (laut GPU-Z ) liegt genau zwischen dem Speicher und GPU Vcore und wird von allen Seiten erwärmt.
Mem Vrm 2 hingegen ligt oben links im PCB und hat eigentlich nur den Speicher als wirkliche andere Wärmequelle in der Nähe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bei meinem Morpheus Mod + Extralüfter der von hinten auf das PCB pustet sind die Vrm Temps ganz entspannt .


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2019)

Jo,
ein Extralüfter, der die Backplate anpustet wäre gut.
Wie ist das eigentlich? Macht Ihr auch Pads auf der Rückseite des GDDR zur Backplate hin?
Das wäre ganz schlecht, weil dann die Wärme von der Backplate zurück in den GDDR geht.
Evtl. ist auch diese Knetmasse bei User XYZ zw. VRM und GDDR net so gut aus dem selben Grund.
Der GDDR selbst hat kaum Energieverlust nur die VRM´s.

Im Idealfall kühlt die Backplate ausschließlich die VRM´s.


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2019)

Noch entscheidender dürften die Leiterbahnen sein die unter/um die Vram Chips laufen, ausgehend von der VRM Versorgung.
Die Platine dürfte hier sicher sehr heiß werden.

Lösung dürfte also sein, diese Leiterbahnen zu kühlen.


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2019)

Mit etwas Glück ist ein Custom PCB etwas besser als die Anderen.
(hoffentlich bekommt Igor seine Samples per Luftfracht)

Trotzdem würde ich vorrangig den GPU-VRM und den Mem 1 VRM kühlen.
Die Leiterbahn wird nur so warm wie der VRM.


----------



## drstoecker (11. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Noch entscheidender dürften die Leiterbahnen sein die unter/um die Vram Chips laufen, ausgehend von der VRM Versorgung.
> Die Platine dürfte hier sicher sehr heiß werden.
> 
> Lösung dürfte also sein, diese Leiterbahnen zu kühlen.


Was ja mal ganz nice wäre wenn es einen  wasserblock zusätzlich für die Rückseite geben würde. ich glaube das würde nochmal einiges an Temperaturverbesserungen bringen.


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Was ja mal ganz nice wäre wenn es einen  wasserblock zusätzlich für die Rückseite geben würde. ich glaube das würde nochmal einiges an Temperaturverbesserungen bringen.



Wäre aber auch ein sehr teure Vergnügen. Wenn der Wasserblock via Pads noch Kontakt zur Platine in dem Bereich hätte würde das sicherlich auch einiges ausmachen.
Anderereseits sollte man sich von den Temperaturen auch nicht zu stark verunsichern lassen.


----------



## RX480 (11. August 2019)

Eben NICHT.

Igor macht immer nur Pads auf die VRM´s.
Die Quelle muss gekühlt werden und net der Weg.

Bei nem Gehäuse mit 2x Seitenlüfter würde ich den Oberen einfach reinblasen lassen.


----------



## drstoecker (11. August 2019)

Referenz Modelle gibts doch noch weiter und werden parallel zu den Customs Angeboten. Das die eol sein sollten war ne Falschmeldung.


----------



## Komolze (11. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eben NICHT.
> 
> Igor macht immer nur Pads auf die VRM´s.
> Die Quelle muss gekühlt werden und net der Weg.
> ...



du meinst, man sollte gar keine Pads auf die Rückseite der RAMs anbringen? Klingt plausibel. Oh mann muss ich wieder rumbasteln


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eben NICHT.
> 
> Igor macht immer nur Pads auf die VRM´s.
> Die Quelle muss gekühlt werden und net der Weg.
> ...



Was aber tut das zur Sache? Die Speichertemp auf den Navis wird offensichtlich primär durch die Leistungsaufnahme definiert. Ergo macht es Sinn den Bereich zu kühlen.



Komolze schrieb:


> du meinst, man sollte gar keine Pads auf die Rückseite der RAMs anbringen? Klingt plausibel. Oh mann muss ich wieder rumbasteln



Klar warum sollte man das nicht machen? Wenn man da Hitze raus kriegt, passt das doch.


----------



## Komolze (11. August 2019)

das hat sich aber gerade anders gelesen was RX480 geschrieben hat.


----------



## Gurdi (11. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> das hat sich aber gerade anders gelesen was RX480 geschrieben hat.



Dem stimme ich auch nicht zu. Der Weg ist eben doch ein Faktor beim GDDR6, diese HotSpot Thematik hat auch die ein oder andere Turing dahin gerafft.


----------



## hks1981 (11. August 2019)

Sorry ich kann dem ganzen einfach von vorne bis hinten nicht glauben. Mehr Leistungsaufnahme bedeutet immer höhere Temp und ist gar nicht anders möglich. Daher mehr als alle Teile die Wärme erzeugen zu kühlen ist nicht möglich. Ich habe am VRM keine 65c jedoch der Mem geht auf 80c da ist ja was anderes dran schuld. 

Spawas waren bei der 290x das Problem und der 5er Speicher war trotzdem Eiskalt.


----------



## Komolze (11. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry ich kann dem ganzen einfach von vorne bis hinten nicht glauben. Mehr Leistungsaufnahme bedeutet immer höhere Temp und ist gar nicht anders möglich. Daher mehr als alle Teile die Wärme erzeugen zu kühlen ist nicht möglich. Ich habe am VRM keine 65c jedoch der Mem geht auf 80c da ist ja was anderes dran schuld.
> 
> Spawas waren bei der 290x das Problem und der 5er Speicher war trotzdem Eiskalt.



ja, das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erkenntnissen

Vorstellbar wäre noch ein Offset, aber wozu und wieviel?


----------



## hks1981 (11. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> ja, das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erkenntnissen
> 
> Vorstellbar wäre noch ein Offset, aber wozu und wieviel?



Wir müssen leider warten, bis es entweder ein Tool gibt oder im Wattman die Möglichkeit die Spannung zu senken auf Mem. Auch wäre es mal toll wenn man den Takt des Mems senken könnte, dann kann man den Übeltäter besser eingrenzen. Leider lässt Amd mit dem Treiber sehr lange warten.


----------



## Dragon AMD (11. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wir müssen leider warten, bis es entweder ein Tool gibt oder im Wattman die Möglichkeit die Spannung zu senken auf Mem. Auch wäre es mal toll wenn man den Takt des Mems senken könnte, dann kann man den Übeltäter besser eingrenzen. Leider lässt Amd mit dem Treiber sehr lange warten.


Dann schau mal bei Igor's Lab bei YouTube der hat Treiber zum ändern von Vega 7 und Navi.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (11. August 2019)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Dann schau mal bei Igor's Lab bei YouTube der hat Treiber zum ändern von Vega 7 und Navi.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


Jap schon gesehen, aber soweit ich da sehen kann, ist es nicht möglich die Spannung des Mems einzustellen, daher hilft dieser hier noch nicht weiter.


----------



## Lowry (11. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal Crysis 3 testen? Einfach Welcome to the jungle laden und stehend die FPS messen.



Ich greife das nochmal auf, weil es mich auch interessiert. 
Können Navi-Besitzer, welche auch Crysis 3 haben, bitte mal prüfen, ob die Performance im CPU-Worst-Case-Level Welcome to the Jungle besser geworden ist?
Bitte nicht die PCGH-Szene nehmen, sondern das Autosave am Turm, wo man in dem großen Grasareal die Alienwaffe suchen muss.
Mit Vega komme ich da auf keinen grünen Zweig, das Upgrade auf den 3700X hat es lustigerweise noch etwas langsamer gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellm (11. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Jap schon gesehen, aber soweit ich da sehen kann,  ist es nicht möglich die Spannung des Mems einzustellen, daher hilft  dieser hier noch nicht weiter.


Richtig, MVDD und VDDCI habe ich rausgelassen. Weil die meisten, ich ebenso, nicht wissen wie damit umzugehen ist. Ändert man eine der beiden Spannungen muss die andere ebenfalls geändert werden, da man sonst dem Speichercontroller auf der GPU wenig Gutes tut. Also sprich, damit kann man seine GPU auch ganz schnell umbringen. Da wollte ich einfach nicht das Werkzeug für liefern. Selbe Geschichte wie mit der maximalen Spannung, die ist bei mir auf 1350mV gedeckelt. Haupsächlich aus dem Grund weil man mit dem Tool auf nem USB-Stick dann auch schnell mal die Karte eines ungeliebten Freundes umbringen könnte, auch da wollte ich kein Werkzeug liefern. Und die meiste Zeit bin ich ja erreichbar, für LN2 brauchts noch mehr, deaktivierung des Zero-Bug z.B..

Das Problem mit der VDDCI bleibt bestehen, auch wenn man die MVDD senken will. Zwar hätte man vier States im BIOS, und nur bei den letzten 3 steht dasselbe drin, State 0 bietet also Einstellungen für geringe Spannungen. Ich glaubte nicht das jemand dieses Ziel verfolgen möchte.. das Ergebnis wäre jetzt glaube ich auch von rein wissenschaftlichem Nutzen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (11. August 2019)

Von welcher CPU bist du denn auf den 3700x umgestiegen?
Hast du beim 3700x irgendwas in Richtung OC versucht? Oder warum die 4.2GHz in deiner sig?

Hab zwar das Spiel nicht, aber von 2700x auf den 3700x ist bei mir alles schneller geworden... Und nichts langsamer.

Ich glaube da stimmt vielleicht generell was nicht?!


----------



## openSUSE (11. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Eben NICHT.
> 
> Igor macht immer nur Pads auf die VRM´s.
> Die Quelle muss gekühlt werden und net der Weg.



Prinzipiell hast du ja recht, aber die Wärmeleitfähigkeit zwichen den ganzen Bauteilen ist duch die Kupferverbindungen IM PCB deutlich besser als die Wärmeleitpads es zulassen würden. Da bringen auch 100-150€ WLP nichts.
Daher sieht man ja auch, bei egal welcher Kühlung, das die Wärmeverteilung bei GPU VRAM und VRM auf dem (WEGEN DEM) PCB eigentlich immer nahezu gleich verteilt ist. Daher wäre eine Backplate die komplett mit WLPads "bestückt" ist IMMER besser, nur muss diese die aufgenommene Wärme auch abführen können (zB Lüfter pustend auf Backplate)
Aber wie man an den IRBilder sieht, sollte das ja alles sowieso kein Ploblem sein. Nur scheint  GDDR6 auf "Fremdwärme" deutlich heftiger zu reagieren als es zb GDDR5 noch gemacht hat.
Auch sollte zu bedenken geben warum nvidia nun besseren VRAM verbaut als die Karte nutzt, eigentlich macht nvidia ja es eher anders rum. *duck*

PS: Hat jemand der die 5700(XT) demontiert hat etwas anderes als Samsung VRAM gefunden?


----------



## openSUSE (11. August 2019)

Lowry schrieb:


> Ich greife das nochmal auf, weil es mich auch interessiert.
> Können Navi-Besitzer, welche auch Crysis 3 haben, bitte mal prüfen, ob die Performance im CPU-Worst-Case-Level Welcome to the Jungle besser geworden ist?
> Bitte nicht die PCGH-Szene nehmen, sondern das Autosave am Turm, wo man in dem großen Grasareal die Alienwaffe suchen muss.
> Mit Vega komme ich da auf keinen grünen Zweig, das Upgrade auf den 3700X hat es lustigerweise noch etwas langsamer gemacht.


Das Spiel brauch einen Patch, auch mit der Navi kommst du da nicht auf einen "grünen" zweig. 
Man hat die Selben Auslastungsprobleme wie bei allen AMD Karten bei  XYZ Windows Build.


----------



## hks1981 (12. August 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Richtig, MVDD und VDDCI habe ich rausgelassen. Weil die meisten, ich ebenso, nicht wissen wie damit umzugehen ist. Ändert man eine der beiden Spannungen muss die andere ebenfalls geändert werden, da man sonst dem Speichercontroller auf der GPU wenig Gutes tut. Also sprich, damit kann man seine GPU auch ganz schnell umbringen. Da wollte ich einfach nicht das Werkzeug für liefern. Selbe Geschichte wie mit der maximalen Spannung, die ist bei mir auf 1350mV gedeckelt. Haupsächlich aus dem Grund weil man mit dem Tool auf nem USB-Stick dann auch schnell mal die Karte eines ungeliebten Freundes umbringen könnte, auch da wollte ich kein Werkzeug liefern. Und die meiste Zeit bin ich ja erreichbar, für LN2 brauchts noch mehr, deaktivierung des Zero-Bug z.B..
> 
> Das Problem mit der VDDCI bleibt bestehen, auch wenn man die MVDD senken will. Zwar hätte man vier States im BIOS, und nur bei den letzten 3 steht dasselbe drin, State 0 bietet also Einstellungen für geringe Spannungen. Ich glaubte nicht das jemand dieses Ziel verfolgen möchte.. das Ergebnis wäre jetzt glaube ich auch von rein wissenschaftlichem Nutzen.



Danke für deine Erklärung bezüglich der Memory. Was aber wirklich interessant wäre wie sich die Karte verhalten würde wenn man den Takt senken könnte beim Speicher z.b auf 800 runter.


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> du meinst, man sollte gar keine Pads auf die Rückseite der RAMs anbringen? Klingt plausibel. Oh mann muss ich wieder rumbasteln





Gurdi schrieb:


> Was aber tut das zur Sache? Die Speichertemp auf den Navis wird offensichtlich primär durch die Leistungsaufnahme definiert. Ergo macht es Sinn den Bereich zu kühlen.
> 
> Klar warum sollte man das nicht machen? Wenn man da Hitze raus kriegt, passt das doch.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich auch nicht zu. Der Weg ist eben doch ein Faktor beim GDDR6, diese HotSpot Thematik hat auch die ein oder andere Turing dahin gerafft.



Nach m.E. sollte einfach ein guter Fullcover auch die Backplate unter 50..60°C halten können müssen!
Dann wären die Spawas auch net so warm.
Zur Not eben einen Zusatzlüfter auf die Backplate pusten lassen. Und vor allem beim MEM 1 VRM ein gutes Minuspad verwenden.
Bei GPU-VRM soundso.

Igor hatte ich z.Vgl. herangezogen, weil Er bei der Ti auch nur die Spawas gekühlt hat!
Wenn die Backplate 70..80°C hat kühlt Die net den Vram, wie auch! (ganz im Gegenteil geht vllt. Wärme wieder rein)
YouTube

Ansonsten würde ich mich auch net über Auslesefehler  und/oder Offset wundern.
Vllt. will AMD ja das OCen eindämmen.(um net die R7 zu kannibalisieren)
Ne explicite Messung von der Memtemp könnte Klarheit bringen.(würde ich mir als Laie wünschen)

Wenns ein Designproblem ist, werden wir ja bei den Customs hoffentlich ein anderes PCB z.Vgl. haben.

btw.
Weil das Video von Willi schon ganz lustig war, aber sinnlos ohne Kühlkörper für Ram+Spawas,
mal eine billige Alternative mit nur einem 120er Frostflow:
RX 5700 AIO water-cooling with the ID-Cooling Frostflow 120VGA : Amd
(wenn man die ASIC von der RX64LC z.Vgl. nimmt sollte ein 120er@P+P für die kleine 5700 reichen)
und der Preis ist heiss:
ID KUEHLUNG FROSTFLOW 120VGA 120mm AIO Wasser Kuehler Fuer Gaming VGA Karte, LED Beleuchtung, nvidia & ATI-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Gruppe
zzgl. 2 gute preiswerte Lüfter:
Arctic P12 PWM PST 120x120x25mm 200-1800 U/min schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de
Falls mal Jemand aus Spass testen möchte.
(schade, Daß man die Mem-Temp mit dem Frostflow net angegeben hat; hat Einer sogar auf ner 1080Ti)

edit:
Asus Strix ist wieder mal ein Satz mit NIX. ( für den Preis ?!)
Da war ja die Black Wolf schon mind. genauso gut:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf.../News/Erster-Test-Navi-Custom-Design-1307475/
(81°C AutoOCed@2150/950 ohne Erhöhung der Lüfterdrehzahl ggü. Stock; manuell sicher besser)


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. August 2019)

Auf CB gibts nen Test zur ASUS Strix OC 5700XT...

Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT Strix OC im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## openSUSE (12. August 2019)

Nochmal: Der Wert den GPU-Z als vram Temperatur angibt wird mit Sicherheit nicht die tatsächliche vram Temperatur sein. Da stimmt schlicht was nicht bzw wir wissen ja nicht wie es zu dem Wert kommt. Fakt ist aber, geht dieser Wert zu hoch, wird die Karte instabil.
Ich kann den vram auch auf die 950mhz takten, geht super, habe dann auch die zu erwartenden Bandbreite. Aber sobald ich auch die GPU selbst  belaste, geht dieser GPU-Z Wert hoch und die Karte startet neu oder hängt sich auf.
Auch braucht man im idle nur mal zb im Browser Fenster zu scrollen, schon geht dieser Wert 2-4 Einheiten runter. Da stimmt schlicht etwas nicht.

Zu der PCB Erwärmung, du kannst igorslab mit Chiller auch nicht mit 0 8 15 Luftkühler vergleichen. Aber auch bei ihm sinken ja alle Temperaturen Inc PCB. Bei extremer Kühlleistung, im - Bereich, braucht man prinzipiell ja auch fast nur die GPU zu kühlen, der Rest wird dann über das PCB mitgekühlt. Dies geht ja eben nur weil ja gerade die Kupferleitungen im PCB sehr gute Wärmeleiter sind.


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2019)

Also wenn GPU+VRM gut gekühlt werden, sollte Das auch dem Mem helfen.
Ergo sollte man die GPU-Temp. noch stärker absenken und bei der h2o etwas mehr Kühlung abfordern/einstellen.

Leider hat Vahelsing net geschrieben, Was für Radis Er hat. 240+240/280? (ohne P+P?), beide OUT statt IN?
CPU bei Ihm ein  i9-9900K. Übrigens hatte sein GPU-Hotspot ungefähr die Temp. vom Mem.

Bin mal auf stärkere Loops/Lüfter gespannt, ob sich dann die Temps signifikant ändern.
Gerade beim R7-OCen war ja 280@P+P-IN ausreichend für open PT>400W.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. August 2019)

Lust auf ein Bilderrätsel?

Was sagt uns dieses Bild?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



DHL  : DPD
      0   :   1



Werde gleich mal mit dem Umbau loslegen.... erstnoch zur Post... Temps gibts dann später...


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
bin in letzter Zeit doch nicht mehr dazu gekommen zum undervolten.
Jetzt hab ich gerade im Wattman von 2049MHz@1,2V auf 2049MHz@1,1V gestellt und superposition laufen lassen, Crash. Ist das normal, kann es sein das mein Chip nicht mal die 1,1V packt?


----------



## Elistaer (12. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Auf CB gibts nen Test zur ASUS Strix OC 5700XT...
> 
> Asus Radeon RX 5700 XT Strix OC im Test - ComputerBase


War irgendwie klar das Asus ihren Nvidia Kühler nur verwurstet ohne Anpassung zur neuen GPU (@drstoecker deswegen mag ich keine Asus Karten)

@Davidwigald11 du musst deinen takt auch anpassen zb auf 2.000 MHz und tiefer. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. August 2019)

Oh got zu wissen.

Ich probiere dann jetzt mal 1,070V @ 1970 MHz


----------



## Komolze (12. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Lust auf ein Bilderrätsel?
> 
> Was sagt uns dieses Bild?
> 
> ...



kein Kaffee, arme Sau

hat sich eigentlich Igor schonmal zu der Memtemp Problematik geäußert? Man sieht bei der Strix auch, dass die Temps nicht grad toll sind. Oder der Kühler ist schrott...


----------



## Coolviper (12. August 2019)

Servus zusammen,
ich habe meine 5700-er bekommen und gleich den Twin Turbo 2 montiert. Ich habe die kleine Montageplatte von dem TT2 ein wenig bearbeitet,damit die beiden RAM´s mehr Kühlfläche bieten. 
Da der TT2 keine Backplate hat, waren meine RAM Temperaturen bei fast 100°C. Es kommt mir vor,als würden die kleine Ram Kühlern gar nichts bringen.
Ich habe dann einfach ein Lüfter auf die Rückseite der Grafikkarte gelegt und das hat schon viel gebracht. Ich überlege mir noch,ob ich mir den TT3 mit der Backplate holen soll, damit die Hotspots auf der Rückseite besser gekühlt werden. 
Wenn ich GPU Spannung erhöhe, steigt die Temperatur der RAM´s auch. Meine Ergebnisse könnt ihr auf den Screen´s sehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. August 2019)

Hab die Tests von eben wiederholt, hier meine UV Ergebnisse:

Stock, 2049MHz @ 1,2V, 7036 Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UV 2049MHz @ 1,1V 7257 Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UV 1970MHz @ 1,070V 7225 Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UV 1950MHz @ 1,030V -> Bild wird schwarz, PC reagiert nicht
Hätte noch bspw 1950MHz @ 1,050V probieren können, aber offensichtlich bringt das für die Temperaturen ja gar nichts.

Schade ich hatte gehofft die Temperaturen etwas senken zu können  Hat leider nicht ganz geklappt. Immerhin 200 Punkte mehr rausgeholt als @Stock. 
Jemand ne Ahnung wieso sich an den Temperaturen so wirklich gar nichts geändert hat? Trotz konstant niedrigerem Power Draw? Oder ob ich noch ne andere Einstellung testen sollte?


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2019)

@Coolviper
Very Nice und easy!

Reicht denn der Platz für ne Backplate und den Zusatzlüfter? (die Backplate müsste ja auch gekühlt werden)

btw.
Wenn man Beide so sieht scheint die Wärme für den Mem eher von der GPU zu kommen. (übers PCB)
Insofern gleich nochmal die Bestätigung zum Tipp von openSuse, das man die GPU stärker kühlen sollte.


----------



## Coolviper (12. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Coolviper
> Very Nice und easy!
> 
> Reicht denn der Platz für ne Backplate und den Zusatzlüfter? (die Backplate müsste ja auch gekühlt werden)
> ...



Du hast recht, Backplate wird noch dazwischen passen,aber kein Lüfter mehr. Entweder bastle ich mir eine extra Halterung für den Lüfter,oder ich nehme den unteren PCI-e Steckplatz.
Der Sensor für Mem sitzt wahrscheinlich nah an der GPU.
Hier noch paar Benches:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Der Sensor für Mem sitzt wahrscheinlich nah an der GPU.



Gleich neben dem Hotspot !? = dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Elistaer (12. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> kein Kaffee, arme Sau
> 
> hat sich eigentlich Igor schonmal zu der Memtemp Problematik geäußert? Man sieht bei der Strix auch, dass die Temps nicht grad toll sind. Oder der Kühler ist schrott...


Der Kühler ist für die RTX 2080TI konzipiert da Wunder ich mich nicht über zu hohe Temperaturen.

Das Problem gab es schon bei Polaris mit der RX 480. Der Kühler ist sehr gut aber unterschiedliche Aufbauten eines anderen Herstellers brauchen auch eine Anpassung der Kühler.

Ich bin diese Woche noch auf die Tests gespannt was noch folgen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (12. August 2019)

Wann kann man die Customs bestellen?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (12. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> hat sich eigentlich Igor schonmal zu der Memtemp Problematik geäußert? Man sieht bei der Strix auch, dass die Temps nicht grad toll sind. Oder der Kühler ist schrott...


Ja, mehrmals. Die angezeigten Temperaturen sind nicht plausibel. Sieht der Programmierer von GPU-Z genauso. Keiner weiß, was AMD da wirklich ausgibt. Ich habe mehrmals nachgemessen und Unterschiede von bis zu 30 Grad (!) zwischen Sensoren/IR und dem komischen Software-Mist verzeichnen können.


----------



## Komolze (12. August 2019)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ja, mehrmals. Die angezeigten Temperaturen sind nicht plausibel. Sieht der Programmierer von GPU-Z genauso. Keiner weiß, was AMD da wirklich ausgibt. Ich habe mehrmals nachgemessen und Unterschiede von bis zu 30 Grad (!) zwischen Sensoren/IR und dem komischen Software-Mist verzeichnen können.



vielen Dank. Hoffentlich kann man das irgendwie irgendwann noch eruieren was es damit aufsich hat. vor allem die Instabilität die bei zu hohen Temps dieses werts auftritt ist schon seltsam


----------



## openSUSE (12. August 2019)

FormatC schrieb:


> Ja, mehrmals. Die angezeigten Temperaturen sind nicht plausibel. Sieht der Programmierer von GPU-Z genauso. Keiner weiß, was AMD da wirklich ausgibt. Ich habe mehrmals nachgemessen und Unterschiede von bis zu 30 Grad (!) zwischen Sensoren/IR und dem komischen Software-Mist verzeichnen können.



Das da was nicht stimmt und das dies nicht die vram Temperatur sein kann wurde auch hier schon zichmal gesagt.
Man braucht ja nur mal GPU-Z aufmachen und daneben im Browserfenster schnell hoch und runter scrollen, da geht dieser GPU-Z Wert um 2-4 Einheiten runter. 
Ungeachtet dessen bleibt es kurios, ist der Wert deutlich über 90 wird die Karte instabil. Eigentlich wurmt mich nur das.
Ohne Last auf der GPU an sich bekomme ich den vram locker auf 950MHz und die Breitbande stimmt, läuft über eine Stunde stabil. Mit etwas GPU Last gibt es quasi Instant einen absturz.


----------



## gaussmath (12. August 2019)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ist das mangelnde Speicher-OC ein klarer Grund für mich, Navi nicht zu kaufen. Der GDDR6 auf Turing Karten lässt sich spielend im zweistelligen Prozentbereich übertakten. Warum kriegt AMD das nicht hin?


----------



## DR390 (12. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wann kann man die Customs bestellen?



Soweit ich weiß ASUS ab 16.08 und der Rest wird denke ich auch in dem Zeitraum erscheinen.


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2019)

@gaussmath
Der Kleine ist net im Speicherlimit und selbst 950 würden immer reichen.
Die Große ist halt net ne echte 4k-Graka, wo man mehr Speicherbandbreite braucht, 
sondern nur 4k@VSR+Sharpen. oder TRiXX

edit:
Die kleine 5700 Pulse ist ausreichend und hat auch Kühlung vom Vram:
Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 (XT) Pulse im Test - ComputerBase
(Da landet man preislich ähnlich wie Coolviper mit Ref+Twinturbo bei ca. 389,-€)

Lässt sich quasi ohne Wattman im TRiXX bedienen: = sehr einfach für Laien (ohne allzu großes OC)
"So gibt es den Reiter „Trixx Boost“, über den sich Performance auf Kosten von Bildqualität gewinnen lässt. So können für 1.920 × 1.080, 2.560 × 1.440 und 3.840 × 2.160 separat Auflösungen eingestellt werden, in denen die Grafikkarte dann alternativ rendert und auf eine der drei Auflösungen hochskaliert – also Upsampling betreibt. Im Bereich 70 bis 100 Prozent lässt sich die Auflösung in 1-Prozent-Schritten regeln. Quasi dieselbe Funktion gibt es in einigen neuen Spielen, die Sapphire-Lösung funktioniert aber durchweg und deutlich feiner als das, was im Grafikkarten-Treiber angeboten wird."

Trixx hier mal noch von TH:
Software: Sapphire's Trixx Utility - Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5700 XT Review: Cooler and Quieter Than AMD’s Reference Card
Das Tool für Upsampling ist sehr gut verwendbar--> Benchmark siehe Anhang

Ähnliche Temps wie Coolviper@Artic-Original-Post#1240. Damit kann man sich evtl. den Umbau sparen.
Übrigens durch den gemeinsamen Kühler Memtemp = Hotspottemp.=80°C@1500 U/min.
(beim OCen halt etwas mehr Lüfter einstellen um mit der Memtemp<90°C zu bleiben)


----------



## sunyego (12. August 2019)

AMD ist auf einem guten Weg.

Im Vergleich mir der "beliebten" RX64 Sapphire :

Test ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700 XT - Navi w dobrym wydaniu (strona 8) | PurePC.pl
Test ASUS ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700 XT - Navi w dobrym wydaniu (strona 10) | PurePC.pl

...kann sich je nach Spiel schon ordentlich absetzen von der miesen Vega die praktisch alles falsch machte ! Die komplett überflüssige VII (EOL) sieht meistens auch kein land.
5700/XT (RDNA) sind zwar alles andere als Revolutionär in meinen Augen aber es ist schon ein ziemlicher fortschritt gegenüber Vega, viel konstantere Spieleperformance und die effizienz passt endlich auch.


....WEITER SO AMD !


----------



## hks1981 (12. August 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> AMD ist auf einem guten Weg.
> 
> Im Vergleich mir der "beliebten" RX64 Sapphire :
> 
> ...



Sorry hast du nicht gestern noch groß geschrieben wenn du nicht gesperrt wirst du selbst dich hier abmeldest, weil das Forum nur noch lächerlich ist und dann auf Polnisch deine Liebeserklärung abgegeben?? 

Also stehst du mal nicht zu deinem Wort, wer hätte es anders auch erwartet..


----------



## sunyego (12. August 2019)

Lowry schrieb:


> Ich greife das nochmal auf, weil es mich auch interessiert.
> Können Navi-Besitzer, welche auch Crysis 3 haben, bitte mal prüfen, ob die Performance im CPU-Worst-Case-Level Welcome to the Jungle besser geworden ist?
> Bitte nicht die PCGH-Szene nehmen, sondern das Autosave am Turm, wo man in dem großen Grasareal die Alienwaffe suchen muss.
> Mit Vega komme ich da auf keinen grünen Zweig, das Upgrade auf den 3700X hat es lustigerweise noch etwas langsamer gemacht.
> ...



"Welcome to the Jungle" ist noch weit entfernt vom Worst-Case.
"The Root of All Evil" ist noch weitaus forderner bzw. hardwarelastiger.

ROG Strix RX Vega 56 08G Gaming - podkr?canie: Crysis 3

Zu deiner frage, leider hängt Navi im Overhead und es gibt keine nennenswerten performancesteigerungen gegenüber Vega (Crysis 3)
Ich hoffe der Link hilft dir ein bisschen weiter :

Radeon RX 5700/ RX 5700 XT: performance analysis • Eurogamer.net

Wie du siehst liefern alle AMD karten ähnliche frameraten bzw. sind praktisch on par !
Ich denke daher das es sich in Worst-Case szenarien ähnlich verhalten wird, schwankungen gibt es bei Navi leider auch. Im Vergleich mit Vega hält sich das aber wirklich in grenzen und in AC Unity zb. trumpft NAVI auf !  

Extremer performancesprung !  30FPS

Radeon RX 5700/ RX 5700 XT: performance analysis • Eurogamer.net

hks81@  Ich hab es mir anders überlegt, was dagegen ? Spam bitte nicht rum. Danke.


----------



## Da_Obst (12. August 2019)

Grüß euch. 

So rein aus Interesse, wie "sieht" es bei euren Karten mit dem Spulenfiepen aus? 
Ich finde leider kaum was zu dem Thema. Das ganze ist zwar auch eine recht subjektive Sache, eure Einschätzung dazu wär aber trotzdem toll.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. August 2019)

Wasser marsch!!

... was soviel heißt wie: Ich habe meine Navi auf den EKWB Block umgebaut!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön ist der Block irgendwie nicht gewesen. Man sieht Vorschubmarken vom Bearbeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schrauben vom Stockkühler haben die Affen im Werk so angeballert, dass beim Kühlerabnehmen reichlich Späne aufs PCB gefallen sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




....Die Hardtubes grad notdürftig hingefummelt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... . und während der 45 Minuten Aufräum-/Putzsession den Heaven Bench nebenbei laufen lassen... 

Das kam dabei raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also kann soweit nicht meckern... außer, über den GPU-Block... ich denke beim nächsten mal werde ich auf Watercool warten, auch wenn es noch so schwer fällt!

Die Anleitung(Die nichtmal dabei war!)  hat Wärmeleitpads auf Bauteile kleben wollen, die bei meinem PCB gar nicht vorhanden sind!


----------



## Coolviper (12. August 2019)

Ich habe paar Änderungen vorgenommen und wie es aussieht,es hat sich gelohnt 
Man kann den Ghetto Mod noch erweitern, Twin Turbo 2 ist jetzt Twin Turbo 6  
Die Temperaturen sehen schon besser aus. Die Drehzahl wird bei GPU-Z falsch angezeigt, manchmal kommen kleine Ausschläge,die Lüfter laufen mit ca.1100 RPM. Der auf der Rückseite mit ca. 1000 RPM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. August 2019)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Grüß euch.
> 
> So rein aus Interesse, wie "sieht" es bei euren Karten mit dem Spulenfiepen aus?
> Ich finde leider kaum was zu dem Thema. Das ganze ist zwar auch eine recht subjektive Sache, eure Einschätzung dazu wär aber trotzdem toll.



Ist zumindest bei meiner Karte mit Morpheus und 2 Noctua NF-A12x25 voll in Ordnung und ich bin da normal schon ziemlich anspruchsvoll.
Kann natürlich sein dass es bei diesen Karte diesbezüglich auch wieder eine Serienstreuung gibt, aber da ich nur eine Karte habe kann ich es leider nicht besser einschätzen.
Da hatte ich jedenfalls schon deutlich schlimmere Karte (die r9 Nano, 2 Strix 1080ti´s, erste Vega 64 ...).



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Wasser marsch!!
> 
> 
> Also kann soweit nicht meckern... außer, über den GPU-Block... ich denke beim nächsten mal werde ich auf Watercool warten, auch wenn es noch so schwer fällt!
> ...



sieht verdammt nice aus 
Aber es scheint leider so, als ob EKWB (zumindest mal jetzt bei AMD) nichtmehr die gleiche Sorgfalt an den Tag legt.
Bei meiner MSI r9 390x damals war der Wasserblock schön glatt und man hat kaum die Spuren vom Fräskopf gesehen.
Außerdem war eine Anleitung dabei, in der auch das PCB der Karte selbst mit allen Positionen für Wärmeleitpads angegeben war.

... vllt. machen die aber auch grad generell einen auf Kostenersparnis.
Bei dem AM4 Wasserblock den ich letztens bei denen gekauft hab, war das Kabel für die RGB Beläuchtung so schlecht verlegt,
dass es quasi in der Mitte zwischen dem Kupfer und Acryl-teil beim Mounting durchgetrennt wurde. 
Ich hab mich zwar nicht bei denen gemeldet (hab dem RGB jetzt keine Träne nachgeweint ), aber es kann schon mehr als ein Zufall sein.

Edit:
Oh, meine Karte hat es auf die Mainpage geschafft 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...0/Specials/Grafikkarten-der-Community-676181/


----------



## EyRaptor (12. August 2019)

Sapphire RX 5700 XT Pulse Review: Thermals, Noise, & Overclocking
GamersNexus hat mit Navi irgendwie seltsame Probleme in die ich mit der Karte noch nie gesehen habe.
Die Probleme mit dem übertakten z.B. oder auch dass ein Neustart nach einem crash bei unstabilem OC nötig ist.
Ich hab schieße in dem Fall einfach RadeoHostApplication (oder so) im Taskmanager ab und kann dann sofort wieder den Wattman starten.


Aber die Karte selbst scheint ja wirklich solide zu sein (besonders für den Preis) WP Sapphire 

Edit:
Buildzoid - Asus Strix 5700XT PCB

Edit2: 
Ich bin schon richtig auf die Tests von Igor mit IR Messungen gespannt .
Mal sehen wie der low-fanspeed Modus von ihm bewertet wird ^^.


----------



## hks1981 (12. August 2019)

sunyego schrieb:


> "Welcome to the Jungle" ist noch weit entfernt vom Worst-Case.
> "The Root of All Evil" ist noch weitaus forderner bzw. hardwarelastiger.
> 
> ROG Strix RX Vega 56 08G Gaming - podkr?canie: Crysis 3
> ...



Peinlich einfach nur peinlich!!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Peinlich einfach nur peinlich!!



Zumal es ja heute auch wieder genug in den News über AMD gab wo er sich verausgaben könnte... Aber muss ja anscheinden den Leuten im Thread hier auf den xxxx gehen....


----------



## RX480 (12. August 2019)

Antworten für S. bitte einfach ohne Zitat.

Wenn seine Beiträge alle auf Ignor sind ist der Thread schöner.


----------



## hks1981 (12. August 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Ich habe paar Änderungen vorgenommen und wie es aussieht,es hat sich gelohnt
> Man kann den Ghetto Mod noch erweitern, Twin Turbo 2 ist jetzt Twin Turbo 6
> Die Temperaturen sehen schon besser aus. Die Drehzahl wird bei GPU-Z falsch angezeigt, manchmal kommen kleine Ausschläge,die Lüfter laufen mit ca.1100 RPM. Der auf der Rückseite mit ca. 1000 RPM.
> 
> ...



Interessant wäre furmark nach 10 min bzw Gta V oder Metro Exodus ohne Vsync wie sich dann die Memtemp entwickelt. Auch wäre dies bei allen Wasserkühlungsfreunden super hilfreich


----------



## Ace (12. August 2019)

Mich Interessieren nur Benchmark von Battlefield V alles andere ist für mich unwichtig 
und da ist die XT Bombe und besser wie einige neue grünen Modelle


----------



## drstoecker (12. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist für die RTX 2080TI konzipiert da Wunder ich mich nicht über zu hohe Temperaturen.
> 
> Das Problem gab es schon bei Polaris mit der RX 480. Der Kühler ist sehr gut aber unterschiedliche Aufbauten eines anderen Herstellers brauchen auch eine Anpassung der Kühler.
> 
> ...


Hab die 480 strix hier und die hat definitiv keine temp Probleme!


----------



## Nosferatu (12. August 2019)

Meldet sich ab wo den? XD mit diesen Komplexen


----------



## Coolviper (12. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre furmark nach 10 min bzw Gta V oder Metro Exodus ohne Vsync wie sich dann die Memtemp entwickelt. Auch wäre dies bei allen Wasserkühlungsfreunden super hilfreich



Ich kann dir ACO anbieten. 
P.S. neue Beta Treiber ist da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. August 2019)

Bringt der Treiber was Leistungsmäßig? oder reines Bugfixing?


----------



## Coolviper (12. August 2019)

Getestet habe ich noch nicht.



> Fixed Issues
> 
> Some system configurations may experience color corruption after install of Radeon Software when running Windows® 10 May 2019 update. Issue is resolved in the latest Windows® Update 18362.267 (KB4505903)
> Radeon Chill settings may not sync with game profile settings when changed in-game through Radeon Overlay
> ...


----------



## Da_Obst (12. August 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ist zumindest bei meiner Karte mit Morpheus und 2 Noctua NF-A12x25 voll in Ordnung und ich bin da normal schon ziemlich anspruchsvoll.
> Kann natürlich sein dass es bei diesen Karte diesbezüglich auch wieder eine Serienstreuung gibt, aber da ich nur eine Karte habe kann ich es leider nicht besser einschätzen.
> Da hatte ich jedenfalls schon deutlich schlimmere Karte (die r9 Nano, 2 Strix 1080ti´s, erste Vega 64 ...).



Danke für deine Rückmeldung. 
Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an. 

Eine Frage noch: Ist es bei den Navi's auch so, dass die nur bei DirectX-Titeln fiepen?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (12. August 2019)

Ja, über die Release Notes bin ich auch schon gestolpert... aber die kann man mittlerweile überall vergessen denke ich... oder wollen die mir erzählen, das die wegen der 6 Fixes nen neuen Treiber raushauen? Ich glaube eher nicht... Da wird noch das eine oder andere im Hintergrund gemauschelt worden sein...


----------



## Lowry (12. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Von welcher CPU bist du denn auf den 3700x umgestiegen?
> Hast du beim 3700x irgendwas in Richtung OC versucht? Oder warum die 4.2GHz in deiner sig?
> 
> Hab zwar das Spiel nicht, aber von 2700x auf den 3700x ist bei mir alles schneller geworden... Und nichts langsamer.
> ...



Vom Ryzen 5 1600. Ist auch der einzige Fall, wo es nichts gebracht hat. Ich habe einige Spielebenches gemacht und sonst ist das Leistungsplus bis 50%, etwa bei Assassin's Creed: Origins.
Die Benchmarks in der aktuellen PCGH (Seite 69) haben mich hoffen lassen, dass sich da was getan hat: 5700XT: 103, Radeon VII: 87, Vega 64 LCE: 80. 
Und die Szene Fields stellt deutlich geringere Ansprüche an die CPU als das große Grasfeld am Turm.

Ist zwar ein Thema fürs CPU-Forum: Ich lasse den Ryzen nach etlichen Stunden mit Tests vieler Konstellationen nun mit 42-er Multi auf allen Kernen laufen. Spannung manuell auf 1,275 Volt.
Mit Vdroop unter Last geht es bis 1,236 Volt runter. Gibt einen Verbrauch um die 96 Watt bei Cinebench R20 oder Prime ohne AVX. In Spielen max 80 Watt. Im idle geht es bis auf 18 Watt runter.
XFR, bei Asus "Core Performance Boost" genannt und hochgesetzte Limits für PPT etc. resultieren in 4,1 GHz mit 1,35 Volt bei Multi- und 4,33GHz mit bis zu 1,48 Volt bei Singlethread.
Stelle ich die Spannung von Auto auf Offset -0,1 Volt, sagen die Tools zwar auch knapp 4,2 Ghz und ~ 1,25 Volt bei Nutzung mehrere Threads,
aber im Cinebench R20 habe ich 4300, statt knapp 5000 Punkte.
Da verzichte ich gerne auf die ~100 MHz plus im Singlethread und habe lieber 10 Grad weniger und unter 100 Watt.


----------



## Komolze (12. August 2019)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Grüß euch.
> 
> So rein aus Interesse, wie "sieht" es bei euren Karten mit dem Spulenfiepen aus?
> Ich finde leider kaum was zu dem Thema. Das ganze ist zwar auch eine recht subjektive Sache, eure Einschätzung dazu wär aber trotzdem toll.



ich habe eine Sapphire und ich hatte noch nie oder sagen wir mal, schon lange nicht mehr eine Karte die so wenig bis gar keines hatte.

nochwas, welche wlpads nehmt ihr so her bzw welche kann man gut und gerne verwenden?


----------



## Coolviper (12. August 2019)

Ich habe diese genommen,die sind günstig und gut: AAB Cooling Thermopad 20x130x2 6 W/mK - Waermeleitpad Kuehlkoerper CPU GPU  | eBay
Die gibt´s auch mit 3mm Dicke.


----------



## Elistaer (12. August 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab die 480 strix hier und die hat definitiv keine temp Probleme!


Ich weiß auch nicht mehr genau welche es war könnte auch bei Vega gewesen sein durch den HBM.

Aber das was CB schreibt gab es nicht nur 1x bei Asus vor allem als AMD die Chips noch um 45° gedreht hatte. 

Tante Edit: ich brauche bei der Navi ja nun ein dpi zu HDMi oder DVI Kabel für DPI 1.4 finde ich aber so keines nur für 1.1, bei den Adapter bin ich mir unsicher aufgrund der Kabel länge. Hättet ihr da einen Tipp weil neuer Monitor und Gpu definitiv zu teuer wird. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigYundol (13. August 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Getestet habe ich noch nicht.



HDR funktioniert bei mir auf dem Samsung C32HG70 auch mit dem neuen Windows-Update immer noch nicht...
Dafür gibt es immerhin scheinbar tatsächlich keine Übersteuerung mehr, die manchmal auftrat, wenn ich in Win 10 HDR aktiviere.
Weiter akzeptiert der Treiber nur noch 8Bit... (Klar das Panel ist offiziell 8bit deferred, bei der Fury X wurde im HDR-Modus im Treiber unter Anzeige allerdings auf 10bit eingestellt)
Das Ganze sieht dann im HDR-Modus so aus, dass HDR-Inhalte einfach kontrastarm, matt und farbschwach sind.

Gnah :/ Aktuell sieht das Bild auf meinem 10-jährigen TV ohne HDR-Fähigkeiten, aber dafür FALD, wieder wesentlich besser aus als auf dem Monitor, was nicht sein sollte, abgesehen von dunklen Flächen...

Erneuerte Fehlermeldung hab ich mal geschickt. Vielleicht hilft es irgendwann 

Die aufgelisteten Fixed Issues störten mich vorher jedenfalls nicht, resp. bin gar nicht über die gestolpert. Kann also dazu nichts sagen.


----------



## Komolze (13. August 2019)

kann ich bestätigen, habe auch den C32HG70 von Samsung und HDR funktioniert nicht. Kann man sowas irgendwie melden bei AMD? Ich hätte es schon gerne wieder in Verwendung.


----------



## BigYundol (13. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen, habe auch den C32HG70 von Samsung und HDR funktioniert nicht. Kann man sowas irgendwie melden bei AMD? Ich hätte es schon gerne wieder in Verwendung.



AMD Issue Reporting Form


----------



## hks1981 (13. August 2019)

96c bei der Asus Strix auf den Memory??? Na die haben dies mal im Griff  Na da bin ich ja gespannt auf die anderen. Ich sag euch das bekommt kein Hersteller in Griff..

CB schreibt da auch noch es ist im nicht gefährlichen Bereich doch wenn man mal den Speicher getestet hat weiß man, dass die Karte anfängt hier den Speicher permanent zu drosseln und das bedeutet FPS Einbrüche.

Ab 92c geht es damit los unter Furmark. Da kannst du dir ansehen wie der Takt fröhlich hüpft. Spezifikation zumindest bei Micron liegt bei 95c daher verstehe ich nicht ganz wieso denn 96c NOCH nicht im gefährlichen Bereich liegen sollte?


----------



## na:L (13. August 2019)

Kann es sein, das PCGH keine Samples mehr bekommt von AMD (aus Gründen)? Noch kein eigener Test online.

ot: Habe meine Noctuas NF12 redux 1300rpm durch die 1700rpm auf dem Morpheus ersetzt. Jetzt bleiben die "MEM-Temps" auch unter 90°C und damit alles stabil, auch mit OC.
EDIT: Getestet mit Fire Strike Extreme Stabilitätstest à 20 Durchgänge. Vorher 102°C, jetzt 88°C.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. August 2019)

@na:L:



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt: "Echte" Tests von Herstellerdesigns mit allen Daten gibt es bei uns online nur in Ausnahmefällen. Dafür aber umso mehr Videos.  Die volle Packung an Navi-Custom-Messwerten gibt's im kommenden Heft (das man dann auch online kaufen können wird, ebenso den Artikel allein).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Vielleicht hast du es ja in dem entsprechenden "News" gestern auf der Hauptseite gelesen...

Momentan ist die Seite leider im Sturzflug!
Clickbait-Artikel ohne Sinn und Verstand! Ich denke das der Verlag der dahinter steht aktuell Druck macht, weil die noch im letzten Jahrhundert feststecken! Es liest heute kaum noch wer eine Zeitung/Zeitschrift auf Papier... oder als PDF.. Wenn man entsprechende Infos auch so im Netz bekommt.
Dieses "so im Netz" bekommen ist zweifellos streitbar, aber wenn die Antwort von PCGH die ist, die Raff im Zitat aufführt, geht hier bald sowieso das Licht aus!

Gegen Trolle(aus welchen Lager auch immer) und 2./3. .... 12. Accounts wird ebenfalls nichts unternommen.
Die letzten Tage scheinen auch die Mods alle frei zu haben.... oder es gab eine Anweisung von "oben"

Meinen Thread im Notebook bereich haben sie wohl still und heimlich gelöscht. Ja der war OT und das stand auch von mir ganz klar im Thread.. aber ich brauche da halt eine Info... und im Wertschätzungsbereich ist tote Hose!

Naja, langes getippe ... kurzer Sinn:

Es ist was faul im Staate PCGH!!

Werde meine Aktivitäten hier auf der Seite auch in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen zurück fahren.... und mir ein entspannteres Forum suchen...

Mein Abo hab ich letzte oder vorletzte Woche bereits gekündigt.... gestern die Meldung bestätigt mich darin... 3 Wochen nachdem jede Kack-Seite über GPUs berichtet brauche ich hier auch keinen Test mehr...  Dann die Tatsache, dass hier und da persönliche Präferenzen der Tester drin stecken... ständig neue Praktikanten gesucht werden um billig und schnell und noch billiger Content zu prodzieren....
Videos für ADHS gestörte machen kostet auch "teure Redakteurszeit".... 2 -3 Bilder bisschen Text würden es oftmals auch tun...
 Aber egal.. ist hir eh OT....


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen, habe auch den C32HG70 von Samsung und HDR funktioniert nicht. Kann man sowas irgendwie melden bei AMD? Ich hätte es schon gerne wieder in Verwendung.



Habe noch ne alte Firmware von Herbst 2017, W10-1903, Treiber 19.5.2 = funzt mit Vega. Evtl. spezifisch mit Navi?
Allerdings nutze ich z.Zt. Freesync net sondern den LowINputLag-Mode und 100Hz.
Für 1800p@50Hz = CustomResolution nehme ich auch nur 8 bit + Dithering. (1800p nativ wird u.U. net bei Jedem funzen)

Evtl. ist das Problem auch nur in einzelnen Games ? (verbuggt; meist wo man inGame HDR on/off hat = NV-spezifisch))
Insgesamt habe ich eher das Gefühl das auch mehr ältere Sachen automatisch auf HDR laufen .
(z.Bsp. Valley+Heaven)



hks1981 schrieb:


> 96c bei der Asus Strix auf den Memory??? Na die haben dies mal im Griff  Na da bin ich ja gespannt auf die anderen. Ich sag euch das bekommt kein Hersteller in Griff..



Für die Kleine ist die Pulse doch richtig mit der direkten Mem-Kühlung. Das wird sicher mit der Nitro noch besser.

Ansonsten ist doch inzwischen klar:
Nur Hotspot<95°C macht auch den Mem safe.

Die Gemoddeten mit etwas mehr Druck oder h2o sehen gut aus.
Oder man machts halt wie Coolviper, der auf der Rückseite nochmal ne gute Kühlung hat. (Kühlkörper+Lüfter)
Dadurch braucht Er die GPU-Kühlung net ganz so dolle aufdrehen, wodurch für den 12x25-Ghettomod 1100 U/min reicht.

Die großen Customs wird man etwas aufdrehen müssen um Hotspot+Mem <90°C zu halten beim OCen.
Da wird die Pulse XT zu laut, deswegen eher auf Nitro+Devil warten. XFX wird auch interessant.
Vllt. passt auf die Pulse XT ja auch ein Ghettomod? (nur zwei 12x25 Lüfter draufpappen; Artic a 5,55€ geht ja)
Wenn alle Preise Da sind , kann man mal schauen, Was sich lohnt.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2019)

Schade das die kleine Puls einen abgespeckten Kühler hat. Das wäre sonst ne super Karte.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (13. August 2019)

Ja, die Woche kann durchaus noch spannend werden, was Customs angeht...  

EDIT:

Caseking listet die Pulse 5700XT bereits für 470€.... und die 5700 für 410€


----------



## na:L (13. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Gemoddeten mit etwas mehr Druck oder h2o sehen gut aus.



Das ist wie mit Hubraum und RAM. Mehr ist immer besser, DRUUUCK!


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schade das die kleine Puls einen abgespeckten Kühler hat. Das wäre sonst ne super Karte.



Jo,
mit  den 5 Heatpipes von der XT wäre das ne Waffe für 2,2Gig-24/7. 
Weiss net ob man das bei der XL mit nur 3 Heatpipes mit Ghettomod  allein hinkriegt.
(soviel Takt braucht aber auch net Jeder; 1950/930 gehen sicher nur mit Software-Tuning <40dB)

Bei den Preisen braucht man sicher ein mue Geduld. Jetzt kommen erstmal die Abzocker.
Bei CB klangen die Preise für die Pulse vernünftig.(389 bzw. 449)


----------



## EyRaptor (13. August 2019)

Computerbase hat jetzt die xfx THICC ... getestet.
Scheint mir ein ziemlich solides Modell zu sein. Wenn ich keine OC ambitionen und nicht schon eine 5700XT hätte, dann würde ich mir wohl die Thicc kaufen.
XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC2 im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase


----------



## BigYundol (13. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Habe noch ne alte Firmware von Herbst 2017, W10-1903, Treiber 19.5.2 = funzt mit Vega. Evtl. spezifisch mit Navi?
> Allerdings nutze ich z.Zt. Freesync net sondern den LowINputLag-Mode und 100Hz.
> Für 1800p@50Hz = CustomResolution nehme ich auch nur 8 bit + Dithering. (1800p nativ wird u.U. net bei Jedem funzen)
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Navi-spezifisches Problem. Mit der Fury X funktionierte HDR einwandfrei 
Nach dem Wechsel zur Radeon 5700 XT und einer Treiberneuinstallation mit DDU funktionierte HDR nicht mehr.

Ich stellte auch fest, dass der Wechsel der GPU diesmal in meinem Falle überhaupt eine Treiberneuinstallation erforderte, damit der 3D-Modus von Navi erst funktionieren konnte. Das war beim Wechsel von der R7 270X auf die Fury X nicht notwendig. Ich werte das als Zeichen, dass Navi schon in mancher Hinsicht ziemlich anders funktioniert als die GCN-Gens bisher.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. August 2019)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Grüß euch.
> 
> So rein aus Interesse, wie "sieht" es bei euren Karten mit dem Spulenfiepen aus?
> Ich finde leider kaum was zu dem Thema. Das ganze ist zwar auch eine recht subjektive Sache, eure Einschätzung dazu wär aber trotzdem toll.



Also, kleiner eher unschöner nachtrag.
Hab grad kurz BF1 getestet und dabei hat die Karte schon etwas Spulenfiepen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. August 2019)

Radeon RX 5700 (XT): Adrenalin 19.7.3 ff. hat Einfluss auf die Lueftersteuerung - ComputerBase


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. August 2019)

YouTube - GPU PCB Breakdown: ASUS RX 5700 XT Strix


----------



## Ace (13. August 2019)

Hier noch was zu den hohen Temperaturen.
AMD erlaeutert das Takt- und Temperaturverhalten der Radeon RX 5700 (XT) - Hardwareluxx


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

CB hat ja komische Werte bei der THICC2 gemessen:
GPU 75°C+ Hotspot 88°C,  aber Mem 98°C, gemeinsam hätte ich net erwartet! (Mem wird eigentlich mit gekühlt) 
Wie soll denn Mem auf 98°C kommen, wenn die Umgebung kühler ist?
XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC2 im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase

Ich würde mir wünschen, das die Reviewer mal nen GPU-Z zeigen, damit net nur ein kleiner Spike die Messwerte versaut.
Die Grakas wurden auch immer auseinandergenommen, wäre mal interessant, was CB für Pads dann neu genommen hat.
Sieht für mich nach nem Fehler beim Zusammenbau aus oder (x)
Da lässt sich evtl. auch noch ein mue rausholen mit den Pads von Coolviper.(AAB siehe Post#1275  )
(wenns entspr. plan ist reichen evtl. auch dünnere Pads auf der Vorderseite)

Höhenunterschiede wären natürlich net so günstig weil 3mm-Pads auch net mehr ganz so gut sind.

Die Bleche beim Mem sehen bei der THICC2 auch net so gut aus. 

(x) Blech zu kurz? Kann man leider net richtig sehen. 
(gerade in dem Bereich sieht die Pulse besser aus und kühlt zusätzlich auch ein kleines Bauteil mehr!?)

@gaussmath
Weil Du Dir so Sorgen ums Vram-OCen machst, mal ein Bsp. wie einfach TRiXX-Boost das Problem löst:
HW Luxx hat D2 mal mit 80% getestet.--> siehe Anhang
(der große Gewinn, weil vermutlich tatsächlich ein Bottleneck vorlag)


----------



## Octobit (13. August 2019)

Falls es wen interessiert: ich hab Mal bei EKWB nachgefragt, ob für die 5700 (XT) auch Sets aus deren Alu-Serie kommen (EK Fluid Gaming). Die wären für mich ganz praktisch, so ohne WaKü momentan und bei den immer noch hohen Temps der ersten Customs.

Die Antwort:



> Hello,
> Thank you for contacting us today ��*
> I know we are going to be expanding the fluid gaming sections soon I just do not know with what. we generally wait a few months to see how the copper version of the block performs before we decide if we will make an aluminum version. Unfortunately, I do not have any kind of concrete timeline or a definitive yes on what blocks will be coming out, but please keep an eye on our news page for new releases and news ekwb.com/news
> If you have any other questions or need any additional help please feel free to ask



Das ich ohne offizielle Ankündigung auch keine feste Zusage bekomme, ist ja klar.
Fraglich ist, mit was das LineUp erweitert werden soll. Entweder neue Teile für die bestehenden Systeme Intel/AM4/GTX 2000er/ Vega bzw Zubehör, neue Designs für die Super Karten (haben die ein anderes Layout als die non super? Weiß das einer aus dem Kopf?) oder das war der versteckte Hinweis auf 5700 Sachen. (Oder er hat wirklich keine Ahnung )
Am wahrscheinlichsten für mich wäre entweder mehr generelles Zubehör oder Super/5700 Kühler.
Letzterer wäre aber sehr früh. Die Vegas kamen auch im Sommer und die Kühler erst im Dezember.


----------



## RX480 (13. August 2019)

Die Super sind eigentlich nur umgelabelte größere Modelle.(mit Hardcut bei ein paar Shadern)
2080-->2070s und 2070-->2060s. 
In der Richtung müsste dann der Waterblock passen.
(sollte mich wundern, falls sich wirklich Jemand die Mühe mit nem anderen PCB gemacht hätte)


----------



## panthex (14. August 2019)

Mein Wasserblock kommt heute, endlich NAVI Unleashed 
Freu mich schon wie Bolle!

Tests folgen!


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Mein Wasserblock kommt heute, endlich NAVI Unleashed
> Freu mich schon wie Bolle!
> 
> Tests folgen!



Welchen Block hast du gekauft? Kannst du mal Bilder einstellen, von der Kontaktfläche zum DIE ??


----------



## panthex (14. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Welchen Block hast du gekauft? Kannst du mal Bilder einstellen, von der Kontaktfläche zum DIE ??



Den EK-Vector Nickel + Plexi - bin seit Menschengedenken bei EK Kunde und brauche den Plexi-Block für UV-reaktive Kühlflüssigkeit. Demnach also alternativlos 
Kann ich machen, mal sehen wie zeitig der weiße Laster mit rotem Paket auf der Arbeit eintrifft.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. August 2019)

Ich habe beim EKWB Vector abartige Vorschubmarken von der Bearbeitung im Bereich wo auf dem DIE aufliegt.. .daher mein Interesse....


EDIT:

Bei Alternate scheint die 5700XT Pulse für 469,-€ lagernd zu sein....


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. August 2019)

8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) für 319€ im Mindstar


----------



## gaussmath (14. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @gaussmath
> Weil Du Dir so Sorgen ums Vram-OCen machst, mal ein Bsp. wie einfach TRiXX-Boost das Problem löst:
> HW Luxx hat D2 mal mit 80% getestet.--> siehe Anhang
> (der große Gewinn, weil vermutlich tatsächlich ein Bottleneck vorlag)



Welches Bottleneck? VRAM, GPU? Wer kann denn hier mal ein VRAM-OC Test machen? Dafür muss man den RAM aber auch signifikant höher takten können.


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Welches Bottleneck? VRAM, GPU? Wer kann denn hier mal ein VRAM-OC Test machen? Dafür muss man den RAM aber auch signifikant höher takten können.



D2 in 4k sollte doch beim Vram eher limitieren als beim GPU-Takt. (Streamen)
Deswegen das Bsp. , das man quasi übers Scaling mit TrixxBoost aus so einem Bottleneck rauskommen kann.
also
Wenns im Game ruckelt(Streamen) einfach mit TrixxBoost die virtuelle Auflösung ändern, im Game-Auflösung übernehmen und testen. (mal ganz davon abgesehen das Navi net big Navi für 4k ist sondern nur 1440p-designed bzw. 2160p@1800p)

Bei 2160@1800p wird nur noch 70% der Bandbreite benötigt ggü. 4k. Ob bei Navi der Vram sich nun 8,5% auf 950 OCen lässt oder 10+%  wie bei NV ist dann net mehr so wichtig, weils für die Fps kaum noch ne Rolle spielt.

btw.
Außerdem würden mich höchstens mal die Speicher-Timings von Navi und Turing interessieren.
AMD nutzt ja manchmal schärfere Latenzen als NV.(was dann beim OCen den möglichen Takt reduziert)
Liest das Tool von Hellm auch die Timings und gibt Es ne Möglichkeit bei Turing zu schauen?
oder
Man misst einfach mal Navi vs. Turing bei gleichem Speichertakt:  (um mal indirekt zu schauen bei den 256-bit Modellen)
GitHub - kruzer/poclmembench: calculates your gpu memory speed

AIDA64 memory copy könnte man auch nehmen: spricht gut auf scharfe Timings an
(der GPGPU findet sich in AIDA unter Werkzeuge, net unter Benchmarks)
GPGPU Benchmark | AIDA64
( rot ist mein Wert incl. scharfer Timings@Tweaker; Vega56cf mit GPU 1 @ 960 + GPU 2 @ 900)


----------



## gaussmath (14. August 2019)

Aber ich will lieber den VRAM ocen können statt virtuelle Auflösungen zu verwenden.  Power statt Pixel Klauer. Takt an an die Macht.


----------



## Chemenu (14. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Schön ist der Block irgendwie nicht gewesen. Man sieht Vorschubmarken vom Bearbeiten...



Hier mal mein Block zum Vergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds eigentlich okay, Hauptsache die Oberfläche ist glatt genug. Nur das angeschmorte RGB Kabel finde ich nicht so toll.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Aber ich will lieber den VRAM ocen können statt virtuelle Auflösungen zu verwenden.  Power statt Pixel Klauer. Takt an an die Macht.



Da bist Du eher die Ausnahme, die mit RTX das schöne DLSS net nutzen will. (sollte bei Navi auch besser aussehen)
Was machst Du eigentlich, wenn am 4k-TV die Ti net die 60 fps hält? (und unter Vsync plumpst)
(lieber cooles Upsampling der Umwelt zuliebe und das Ganze mit Freesync@HDMi)


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. August 2019)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Block zum Vergleich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, die Vorschubmarken hast du auch auf der Fläche für den DIE, das geht eigentlich deutlich besser!

...und der RGB Kram ... den hab ich grad mal bei mir angeschlossen... total ungleichmäßig....  nicht schön gemachtr  "RA" voll dunkel... "DE" so lala... "ON" ist ok... 

Ich bleibe dabei... war der letzte EKWB Block bei mir...


----------



## panthex (14. August 2019)

Hier mein Block - für mich völlig in Ordnung, sieht mit der CNC-Fräse halb so aus.
Könnte man noch polieren, aber ehrlich gesagt: Nö. Zu viel Aufwand.

Kannst ja gerne mal andere Blöcke ausprobieren, aber ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der nicht so aussah und die meisten sind in der Kühlperformance dann doch 2-3K schlechter als EK.
Das RGB-Gedöns kann man von mir aus auch weglassen - man bekommt ja leider mittlerweile mehr keinen Block ohne...


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

Mal noch ein Review zur kleinen Pulse:
Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5700 review: A stunning value supercharged by clever software tricks | PCWorld

Hier wurde ein mildes OCen ala Coolviper verwendet zusätzlich zu TrixxBoost.(x) Das OCen vermutlich noch mit PT=0.
(x)TB soll ab September verfügbar sein und auch auf älteren Grakas funzen.(hoffentlich net Sapphire only)


----------



## panthex (14. August 2019)

Das ist doch nur Upsampling - was ist daran so toll? Ich kann auf einem 4K Monitor auch FHD oder WQHD laufen lassen - dann hab ich auch mehr Frames. Entsprechender Qualitätsverlust eingebaut.
Wo ist da das Feature?


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

Das Tolle ist mind. genauso gute Qualität wie DLSS. 
(das Scalen übernimmt die GPU und übergibt ein natives Bild an den 4k-Moni/TV = schneller+besser als der Scaler im TV)

btw.
Im Wohnzimmer bei etwas größerem Abstand  ist TB 2160p@85%..80% sicher absolut ausreichend.
Wozu mehr Saft reinstecken als unbedingt notwendig? Und auch 24/7 leiser.
oder
Bei Shootern mit TB 1440p@85% kommts net drauf an ob die Bildquali 100%  oder 95% ist. Da will man doch Fps.


----------



## Octobit (14. August 2019)

Geizhals listet jetzt auch die ASUS TUF Karten. Der Kühler sieht etwas abgespeckt aus im Vergleich zur Strix. Also wahrscheinlich noch heißer.

Im Übrigen gibt es die Ref 5700 XT jetzt ab 389€


----------



## Da_Obst (14. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> ich habe eine Sapphire und ich hatte noch nie oder sagen wir mal, schon lange nicht mehr eine Karte die so wenig bis gar keines hatte.



Ah, sehr lässig. 
Danke für die Rückmeldung.  



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also, kleiner eher unschöner nachtrag.
> Hab grad kurz BF1 getestet und dabei hat die Karte schon etwas Spulenfiepen.



Hm, zumindest hört sich das bis jetzt so an, als ob es verschmerzbar wäre.  
Ist das Spiel mit DX11 oder DX12 gelaufen? 



Octobit schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibt es die Ref 5700 XT jetzt ab 389€



Ich hoffe, dass der Preis für die Referenz Karte noch ein bisschen fällt bis Watercool den Block bringt. Bis das Teil auf ~350€ gefallen ist wirds sicher noch etwas länger dauern, aber ich kanns kaum noch erwarten...


----------



## Bullelet (14. August 2019)

Schon mal die Evoke
YouTube
Sehr schönes Video mal wieder von Igor.


----------



## BigYundol (14. August 2019)

Mein Block von EKWB ist auch endlich eingetroffen... Vorbestellen ist so was von überbewertet 

Fröhliches Basteln miteinander


----------



## na:L (14. August 2019)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ah, sehr lässig.
> Danke für die Rückmeldung.
> 
> 
> ...




Auf meiner Sapphire ist es defintiv hörbar ab ca. 3 stelligen fps, aber ich bin auch empfindlich.


----------



## hellm (14. August 2019)

So.. MPT 1.0.5 is live. Jetzt ist es möglich die PowerPlay direkt aus einer BIOS-Datei zu laden, somit brauch ich auch keine Updates raushaun, keine Datenbank pflegen, und das Tool funzt mit jeder Navi Karte. Ihr könnt auch so schon mal vorher die Settings der verschiedenen Karten ansehn, und auch jenseits des OC ist MPT mit den Fan Settings nun eine brauchbare Software geworden. Wobei auch nix gegen UV spricht, übrigens ist alles was bei den PowerTables der verschiedenen Karten verändert ist, auch im MPT änderbar. Damit könnt ihr also eure Karten in allen Belangen anpassen und nachbessern, je nachdem wonach euch der Sinn steht.

Und ich hab nun wirklich erstmal fertig. 

Nachtrag: Das ansehn der Settings wäre nur möglich wenn ihr schon ne Navi im System habt, oder zumindest einen Fake-Key in der Registry angelegt hättet. Geht auch, muss nur der String DriverDesc mit 5700 enthalten sein.


----------



## hks1981 (14. August 2019)

Höre meine auch fiepen ab 300FPS darunter ist alles ruhig.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Schon mal die Evoke
> YouTube
> Sehr schönes Video mal wieder von Igor.



die ausgelesen Speichertemp is also BS

auch nicht schlecht xD


----------



## Turo1984 (14. August 2019)

Was hält man hier allgemein von den Custom Karten bisher?

Meine Favouriten sind aktuell die Sapphire Pulse und die MSI Evoke. Scheinen beide so ziemlich identisch von den Temperaturen, Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke zu sein. Weg vom kritischen Hotspot, scheinen ihre Sache gut zu machen oder? Die XFX thicc ist wohl ähnlich, aber der Ram ist zu heiß, kann das sein? 

Gibt es irgendwo schon eine genaue Überstellung der Customs?   Oder muss man von youtube video zu computerbase zu pcgh rüber zu igorslab um sich ein Bild von den einzelnen Karten machen zu können? ^^


----------



## Ace (14. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Naja, die Vorschubmarken hast du auch auf der Fläche für den DIE, das geht eigentlich deutlich besser!
> 
> ...und der RGB Kram ... den hab ich grad mal bei mir angeschlossen... total ungleichmäßig....  nicht schön gemachtr  "RA" voll dunkel... "DE" so lala... "ON" ist ok...
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei... war der letzte EKWB Block bei mir...



Mal schauen wie mein Alphacool Kühler aus sieht wenn er da ist. 
Der soll Top sein von der Verarbeitung laut Igor.


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo schon eine genaue Überstellung der Customs?



MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Evoke Review | TechPowerUp

Leider sind die Zahlen net vergleichbar!

Die jeweiligen Modelle sind sehr unterschiedlich beim Werkstakt und TDP.
Von daher muss ich auch mal der Strix etwas Abbitte tun.
Mit 1950/950 wäre sicher auch Alles easy.

Prinzipiell kommen mir die Mem-Temps in den Reviews bei TPU zu kurz. (und Hotspot), daher:
YouTube
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Evoke OC Edition im Test – Butter oder Margarine aufs Brot? – Seite 7 – igor sLAB
Aber erstmal gut, daß die kleine5700 Pulse und evtl. die größere5700XT Evoc akzeptabel sind.
(bei der Evoc sind auch net alle Vram-Chips 100%ig abgedeckt!?; evtl. größere Pads ausreichend)
Bei der 5700XT Pulse ist evtl. der Lüfter nervig und sollte mit nem Ghettomod gepuscht werden.

Die richtig großen XT-Kühler kommen ja noch. (Devil, Nitro, Gaming etc.)

Strixx ist wohl ne Preissache und man müsste bei Mem-Temp-Problemen das Teil mal auseinandernehmen.
Bilder zur Strix gibts bei TPU: Mem Cooling über nen zusätzlichen Rahmen
ASUS Radeon RX 5700 XT STRIX OC Review | TechPowerUp

XFX kommt mir bei CB komisch vor. Mal auf die größere Black Wolf warten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. August 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Was hält man hier allgemein von den Custom Karten bisher?



Schwer zu sagen... Ich bin eher auf die RedDevil... und die Nitro+ gespannt... Die werden zwar nochmal ein Stückchen teurer sein.. aber ich gehe davon aus, dass diese beiden auch den Aufpreis rechtfertigen!
ASUS hat in meinem Augen total versagt bei den Navi's: Preise aus der Hölle für ein Kühlkonzept was ein bisschen in die Tonne gehört!
XFX und MSI hatte ich bisher nicht so auf dem Schirm, aber so wie ich es sehe, sind bei den beiden auch die Flagschiffe noch im zulauf... oder?


----------



## na:L (14. August 2019)

Buildzoid sagt zur Asus, dass es die beste Spannungsversorgung ist, die er je gesehen hat auf einer Graka


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

Jo,
bei den Beiden kommt noch mehr.(XFX+MSi)

Prinzipiell können ja auch die Chips noch streuen zw. Review A+B.
Memtemp darf aber net versaut sein!


----------



## Coolviper (14. August 2019)

Habe noch bisschen getestet,kann sich sehen lassen. 15 Min. Dauerbelastung. Schön leise 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> bei den Beiden kommt noch mehr.(XFX+MSi)
> 
> Prinzipiell können ja auch die Chips noch streuen zw. Review A+B.
> Memtemp darf aber net versaut sein!



Fixiert euchnet so stark auf die Memtemp, es verdichtet sich immer mehr das da ein Offset verwendet wird.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (14. August 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Buildzoid sagt zur Asus, dass es die beste Spannungsversorgung ist, die er je gesehen hat auf einer Graka



....und was sagt er zur Kühlung?


----------



## openSUSE (14. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Fixiert euchnet so stark auf die Memtemp, es verdichtet sich immer mehr das da ein Offset verwendet wird.



Ob Offset oder nicht, die VRams gehen auf den Navi Karten nur unterdurchnitt.
Zudem glaube ich nicht an einen "normalen" Offset, dafür "spinnt" der Wert zu sehr rum.



RX480 schrieb:


> ...


Ich frage mich ob die bei MSI einen an der Waffel haben. Da bauen die einen Kühler extra nur für die Navi und dann müssen die da solche "Backsteine" als WLPads nutzen. 
Hammer!


----------



## Gurdi (14. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ob Offset oder nicht, die VRams gehen auf den Navi Karten nur unterdurchnitt.
> Zudem glaube ich nicht an einen "normalen" Offset, dafür "spinnt" der Wert zu sehr rum.



Ich konnte nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen bei den MemTemps. Ich hab auch eher den Speichercontroller im Verdacht wegen dem Mem Oc.

Wow Kampfpreis.
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 5700 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## EyRaptor (14. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich konnte nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen bei den MemTemps. Ich hab auch eher den Speichercontroller im Verdacht wegen dem Mem Oc.
> 
> Wow Kampfpreis.
> 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 5700 | Mindfactory.de



Der Preis ist nice.
Die Performance der XT @stock erreicht man (du) ja scheints recht easy.
Eine Pulse 5700 mit einem so geringen Preisaufschlag wie in den USA würde hier Empfehlungen in dem Preisbereich SEHR einfach machen.


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ob Offset oder nicht, die VRams gehen auf den Navi Karten nur unterdurchnitt.
> Zudem glaube ich nicht an einen "normalen" Offset, dafür "spinnt" der Wert zu sehr rum.



Jo,
Es ist ja auch Wurst wie der Wert zustande kommt Mem oder Kontroller, wenn 90°C  die magische Grenze ist
würde ich keine Custom empfehlen, die zu nahe dran ist bzw. net noch deutliche Reserven in der Lüfterdrehzahl/Lautstärke hat.
Oft waren die Memtemps gleichzeitig mit Hotspot daneben. Daher war XFX bei CB fragwürdig.(Messfehler)
Ein guter Reviewer würde schreiben, das die Graka dann throttelt.
(oder die Jungs bei CB haben schlecht wieder zusammengebaut)



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Eine Pulse 5700 mit einem so geringen Preisaufschlag wie in den USA würde hier Empfehlungen in dem Preisbereich SEHR einfach machen.



Yes,
Nur Ref+9$ ala USA für die Pulse wäre für Dtl. echt der Hammer. (349+9,x=359)
(oder...die Mindstar Ref für 319 lädt natürlich für Waterblocks ein)


----------



## Nconstract (14. August 2019)

Hi, ich hab mir nicht denn ganzen Thread durchgelesen aber kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch man die Leistungsaufnahme der RX 5700 (nonXT) maximal einstellen kann.


----------



## panthex (14. August 2019)

Nabend zusammen,

so, das Teil ist eingebaut und ich hab einen ersten Testdurchlauf gemacht.
Hab noch kein GPU-OC betrieben, einfach erstmal nur das Powerlimit hochgezogen und den Speicher auf 920MHz gebracht.
Kann sich sehen lassen - Temperaturen bei minimaler Lüfter- und Pumpendrehzahl am 360er Radiator. Getestet mit dem neuem 19.8.1.
Werde in den nächsten Tagen sicherlich noch ein bisschen mehr benchen und testen können.


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

Nconstract schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mir nicht denn ganzen Thread durchgelesen aber kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch man die Leistungsaufnahme der RX 5700 (nonXT) maximal einstellen kann.



Schau in Post#1 nach dem MorePowerTool = fast open PT.  
+90% sollte man nur mit fettem h2o-Loop testen.(300W)

Da brauchts sicher schon mehr Kühlung als bei Panthex@min. (very nice für 2Gig @ 224W GPU only)

Z.Vgl. sollte aber eigentlich ne kleine nonXT net mehr W brauchen als Vahelsing  mit XT.
2,2GHz@260..270W. Das schafft der 360er Radi oder ein 240er mit P+P auch.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-114.html#post9972461


----------



## Coolviper (14. August 2019)

Ohne MP Tool 180 Watt (150 + 20%)


----------



## Blackout27 (14. August 2019)

Hat jemand seine Navi auf ~1.500Mhz mal untertaktet und geschaut wie viel/wenig Strom die Karte dann benötigt?

@Gurdi

Hat der Kühlerwechsel eigentlich geklappt? (XT Kühler auf deine RX5700)?


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. August 2019)

Wow 319€ für die 5700!
Ich finde in dem Preisbereich lohnt sich das schon ziemlich. 
Für Leute die noch in FHD zocken, wäre das sogar ne richtige High End Karte für 319€. 
Bisher hat man da nämlich nichts wirklich bekommen. Nur die Vega56/1070 und der nächst größere Sprung ist dann bei 400€+ mit der 2060s und 2070. Jetzt hätte man schon mit 320€ n großen Sprung.


----------



## RX480 (14. August 2019)

In FHD reicht auch die Ref.  mit UVen ohne PT aufdrehen. Der Kühler ist gar net so schlecht.
Für  eff.1500 sollte Es eigentlich deutlich unter 900mV gehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. August 2019)

Von der rede ich ja auch 
Die Customs sind ja nochmal gute 50€ teurer. Die Ref 5700 non XT füllt damit irgendwie die Lücke zwischen ~250€ und ~400€+ aus. Vorher war da ja gar nichts.


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Die 64nitro ist nach wie vor ne schöne Graka in dieser Lücke, hat aber net Sharpen und Co. .
Navi scheint in einigen Gameworksspielen etwas besser zu funzen.

Also etwas bessere Zukunft bei der 5700ref aber leiserer Lüfter bei der 64nitro.

Für 349 incl. DMC5:
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 64 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail) - Radeon RX VEGA


----------



## Elistaer (15. August 2019)

Die Red Devil von Powercolor scheint etwas spezieller zu sein wenn ich mir das anschaue.

Ich vermute mal die 1700 sind stock @idle und 2010 ist boost klingt nicht viel wäre von der kühlung aber besser.

▷ Powercolor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil Limite… | OcUK



Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## weed93 (15. August 2019)

Ist red devil nich teuer? Die vega kostet jetzt noch 600 warum auch immer....


----------



## Gurdi (15. August 2019)

Blackout27 schrieb:


> Hat jemand seine Navi auf ~1.500Mhz mal untertaktet und geschaut wie viel/wenig Strom die Karte dann benötigt?
> 
> @Gurdi
> 
> Hat der Kühlerwechsel eigentlich geklappt? (XT Kühler auf deine RX5700)?



Bin noch nicht zu gekommen leider. Ich versuche es dieses We mal hinzubekommen endlich. Die Arbeit macht mich aktuell fertig....


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Die Red Devil von Powercolor scheint etwas spezieller zu sein wenn ich mir das anschaue.
> Ich vermute mal die 1700 sind stock @idle und 2010 ist boost klingt nicht viel wäre von der kühlung aber besser.



Wir hatten ja Gestern schon die Tabelle von TPU. Wenn die Devil die 2Gig mit ner niedrigen Temp und weniger Lüfter als die Strixx schafft wäre man zufrieden. Das OCing-Potential ist dann sicher ausreichend.

btw.
Vega Devil sind Sammlerstücke, deswegen rel. teuer. Für die Navi Devil darf der Preis ähnlich Ref+Fullcover sein.
Ist ja schließlich mit Abstand der größte verfügbare Airkühler.(für Leutchen die kein h2o wollen)


----------



## Elistaer (15. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja Gestern schon die Tabelle von TPU. Wenn die Devil die 2Gig mit ner niedrigen Temp und weniger Lüfter als die Strixx schafft wäre man zufrieden. Das OCing-Potential ist dann sicher ausreichend.
> 
> btw.
> Vega Devil sind Sammlerstücke, deswegen rel. teuer. Für die Navi Devil darf der Preis ähnlich Ref+Fullcover sein.
> Ist ja schließlich mit Abstand der größte verfügbare Airkühler.(für Leutchen die kein h2o wollen)


Hast du dir überhaupt auch nur 1x die Bilder der Red Devil angeschaut?

Die Navi Red Devil hat genauso wie die Strix 3 Lüfter. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (15. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Hast du dir überhaupt auch nur 1x die Bilder der Red Devil angeschaut?
> 
> Die Navi Red Devil hat genauso wie die Strix 3 Lüfter.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Er meint mit Lüfter denke ich die Drehzahl,nicht die Anzahl.


----------



## gaussmath (15. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Hast du dir überhaupt auch nur 1x die Bilder der Red Devil angeschaut?
> 
> Die Navi Red Devil hat genauso wie die Strix 3 Lüfter.



Wann bestellst du deine? ^^ Gibt's die überhaupt schon?


----------



## Elistaer (15. August 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wann bestellst du deine? ^^ Gibt's die überhaupt schon?


Wenn auch nur 1 shop sie anbietet habe sie bisher nur bei den Briten gesehen sollte heute bzw Dienstag veröffentlicht werden nada. 

Muss ja auch noch ein dvi > dp Kabel dazu kaufen für den 2. Monitor. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Sogar PCGH als Erster mit Infos zur Devil:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...-erste-Custom-Navi-Karte-im-Hands-On-1321042/

Mal reinschauen wie der Lüfter  bei der Devil so eingestellt ist.
(Jo, meinte oben die Drehzahl, bei Strixx mit 2100 = too much)

Vllt. kann mal Einer mit ner XT was zur Spannung sagen. 1,15V für eff.1900 erscheint mir hoch ab Werk.
Das geht sicher noch effektiver einzustellen.(x)
Mit Youngblood wäre natürlich optimal, um die selbe Szene wie Raff anzuschauen.

1750 U/min für 89°C Hotspot lässt erstmal hoffen. Ist ja net so einfach mit der Kühlung, 
weil z.Vgl. ne 2070s 545mm² Die hat und die 5700xt nur 251mm².

(x) mit den 220W schafft Panthex@h2o ja nen eff. Takt von 2000. Oder ist Youngblood schlimmer als sup4k?
(war bei P nur mal ein Schnelltest nach Inbetriebnahme der h2o, noch net optimal)


----------



## panthex (15. August 2019)

Unter Luft brauchte ich für effektive 1900 MHz stable etwa 1050-1060 mV.
Youngblood könnte ich mir nach Feierabend mal anschauen. Eventuell dann auch mal mit UV - mal sehen wie es mit der Zeit aussieht.

Mit 220 Watt sollten denke ich auch 2,1 GHz möglich sein - ich lote bei mir mal die Grenze für 1,2V aus.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (15. August 2019)

Powercolor RX 5700 XT Red Devil im Test – Kraft ist Masse mal Beschleunigung – igor sLAB


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 1750 U/min für 89°C Hotspot lässt erstmal hoffen. Ist ja net so einfach mit der Kühlung,



Ja, ich denke die Devil liefert das, was wir alle von ihr erwarten!
Ich habe den EKWB Block ja drauf und gestern mit GPU-Z 2.24 im Hintergrund mal 2 Stunden Division gezockt... leider keinen Screen vom GPU-Z gemacht 
Hatte aber auch 85°C Hotspot als max. Wert.
und 2380Mhz(Max) mit Stockeinstellung... wobei ich da aber von einem Auslesefehler ausgehe....

EDIT: Das nenne ich mal "Top-Test" bei Igor!! Nicht wegen dem Resultat... sondern auch dem Aufbau, Darstellung etc.!!


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Das Allerbeste ist der Preis, falls UVP 439€ irgendwann mal beim Kunden ankommt.
Leider wohl erstmal nur Abzocke in den Stores.

btw.
Bei so nem fetten Teil wäre ne zusätzliche Halterung net verkehrt um den Slot+PCB zu entlasten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das Allerbeste ist der Preis, falls UVP 439€ irgendwann mal beim Kunden ankommt.
> Leider wohl erstmal nur Abzocke in den Stores.



Upps... hatte ich gar nicht gesehen... 449,- € bei CB... aber selbst das in mal eine Ansage...  Wer da zur Strix greift.... ist mir ein Rätsel...


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Man sieht auch die Effizienz ggü. der Strixx ist anscheinend tempabhängig. Die Devil ist kühler.
Selbst mit jeweils 220W trennen Beide glatt mal 4%. Mit Silent ist Es noch krasser.
(vermutlich throttelt die Strixx gerne mal)


----------



## drstoecker (15. August 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Was hält man hier allgemein von den Custom Karten bisher?
> 
> Meine Favouriten sind aktuell die Sapphire Pulse und die MSI Evoke. Scheinen beide so ziemlich identisch von den Temperaturen, Leistungsaufnahme und Lautstärke zu sein. Weg vom kritischen Hotspot, scheinen ihre Sache gut zu machen oder? Die XFX thicc ist wohl ähnlich, aber der Ram ist zu heiß, kann das sein?
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo schon eine genaue Überstellung der Customs?   Oder muss man von youtube video zu computerbase zu pcgh rüber zu igorslab um sich ein Bild von den einzelnen Karten machen zu können? ^^



im nächsten heft von pcgh kommt der grosse vergeichstest, @raff ist schon fleissig am testen!!!


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Übrigens sieht die kleine 5700 devil auch so aus. (mit nem sicherlich kaum veränderten Kühler)
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was Die kostet. (als OC-Monster)

edit : Die "größere" 5700 XT dragon hat nur nen Duallüfter und soll 409$ kosten.
(das wäre auch ein guter Preis für die Evoc)


----------



## Bullelet (15. August 2019)

Roter Teufel le ist bestellt wenn ich sie habe gibt's nen Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## Elistaer (15. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Roter Teufel le ist bestellt wenn ich sie habe gibt's nen Erfahrungsbericht


Wo hast du bestellt? Bei Mindfactory ab kommen sie ab 23.08 in die Regale, bei Altnernate ist sie noch nicht gelistet. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (15. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das Allerbeste ist der Preis, falls UVP 439€ irgendwann mal beim Kunden ankommt.
> Leider wohl erstmal nur Abzocke in den Stores.
> 
> btw.
> Bei so nem fetten Teil wäre ne zusätzliche Halterung net verkehrt um den Slot+PCB zu entlasten.


Oder direkt vertikal einbauen, macht optisch mehr her und muss nicht gestützt werden.


----------



## panthex (15. August 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Oder direkt vertikal einbauen, macht optisch mehr her und muss nicht gestützt werden.



Und demnach ohne PCI-Express 4.0 - sollte man bedenken. Nicht, dass man dadurch einen Nachteil hätte, aber manche hätten das Feature ja trotzdem gerne.


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Hat denn mal jemand den HBCC@11Gb mit PCiE 3.0 vs. 4.0 gestresst?

Evtl. könnte ja D2 soviel streamen.


----------



## openSUSE (15. August 2019)

Hardware Unboxed

PowerColor RX 5700 XT Red Devil, Super Cool But Not Super Expensive
YouTube

Finde die Überschrift schon richtig *Super*


----------



## Elistaer (15. August 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Oder direkt vertikal einbauen, macht optisch mehr her und muss nicht gestützt werden.


Dann steht die Karte bei mir Kopf, hab noch kein ricer Kabel für ein inverted Gehäuse gefunden.

@RX480 dann hab ich es falsch verstanden so wie du es geschrieben hattest klang es nach nur 2 Lüftern. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (15. August 2019)

Die Red Devil schneidet in den Tests richtig gut ab!


----------



## Bullelet (15. August 2019)

@Elistear ja bei Mindfactory hab ich bestellt sobald ich gelesen hab das sie bestellbar ist.
Wollte auch mal ne Duper Edition kaufen habe immer Pech wenn ich irgendwo ne Collectors Edition vorbestellen will, dann kriege ich die halt.


----------



## drstoecker (15. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Und demnach ohne PCI-Express 4.0 - sollte man bedenken. Nicht, dass man dadurch einen Nachteil hätte, aber manche hätten das Feature ja trotzdem gerne.



einfach auf 3.0 stellen und gut is. denke da gibts keine leistungseinbußen!


----------



## panthex (15. August 2019)

Seh ich das richtig, dass der Karte ein beleuchtetes Mauspad beigelegt ist ?


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @RX480 dann hab ich es falsch verstanden so wie du es geschrieben hattest klang es nach nur 2 Lüftern.



Habe in Post#1358 auch mal die Dragon 5700 XT mit 2 Lüftern ergänzt.
Devil ist anscheinend analog Vega bei 64XT und 56nonXT  immer mit 3 Lüftern.


----------



## drstoecker (15. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass der Karte ein beleuchtetes Mauspad beigelegt ist ?



ja aber nur bei der limited edition.

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...-erste-Custom-Navi-Karte-im-Hands-On-1321042/


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Wie erwartet bleibt die  5700 nonXT devil schön kühl+leise.
PowerColor 5700 RED DEVIL review - Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR)

Das OC würde ich net ernstnehmen. (der Hilbert kann seit Jahren nur seinen Jensen-AB bedienen)
Coolviper schafft die eff.1800 mit viel weniger V+W--> Post#1258:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-126.html#post9975720

Die 389$ auch in Dtl. als 389€ wären ne echte Alternative zur Pulse.
Für den Preis könnte man natürlich auch mal ne XT-Ref auf 900..980mV setzen und den stabilen Takt suchen.
(sollte auch leise genug sein)


----------



## weed93 (15. August 2019)

red devil ......ist gut.


----------



## Bullelet (15. August 2019)

Die Red Devil ist im Mindfactory Shop im moment mittlerweile nicht mehr verfügbar, zum Glück früh genug bestellt, und das Mauspad lege ich schön an die Seite bin meinem Corsair eigentlich seh gut zufrieden.


----------



## openSUSE (15. August 2019)

Bei Navi unbedingt auf sehr dünne Verteilung der wlpaste achten, auch der ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV hat die default viel zu dick drauf. 
Da Navi für uns zum Mining definitiv nicht in Frage kommt bin ich gerade dabei 11 Karten auf den Arctic um zu bauen, daher kann ich das momentan gut vergleichen. Bringt 5-7C Hotspot.
Hatte noch nie eine GPU bei der es auch wirklich soviel ausmachte.


----------



## hks1981 (15. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei Navi unbedingt auf sehr dünne Verteilung der wlpaste achten, auch der ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV hat die default viel zu dick drauf.
> Da Navi für uns zum Mining definitiv nicht in Frage kommt bin ich gerade dabei 11 Karten auf den Arctic um zu bauen, daher kann ich das momentan gut vergleichen. Bringt 5-7C Hotspot.
> Hatte noch nie eine GPU bei der es auch wirklich soviel ausmachte.



Naja der Hotspot selbst mit der von AE IV von Haus aus hat schon einen Hotspot der nicht mal ansatzweise Angst macht.  

Ich mach zwar auch immer alles neu, doch wenn man sich die Temps ansieht bei anderen Usern die alles Original gelassen haben ist das nichts schlimmes. 

Warte noch immer auf ein Tool wo man den Mem unter 800mhz betreiben kann


----------



## openSUSE (15. August 2019)

Ja klar, ich baue einen neuen kühler drauf und verschenke 5-7C. Nee, im Leben nicht! 
Zudem ist das noch mit der wlpaste die schon drauf ist, die ist einfach zu dick.


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Das erklärt evtl. auch die komischen Hotspots bei einigen Reviews.
War halt bei der Seven mit den Pads einfacher.

Übrigens hat Pirate im Luxx mal die Carbonaut-Pads mit ner Vega getestet, kaum schlechter als Kryonaut.
Wäre jetzt die Frage, ob ein 0,2mm-Pad bei Navi reicht ? (mit einem mue WLP an den Ecken anheften)
Thermal Grizzly online kaufen

Bei den Spawas und Ram würde ich auch net geizen, da waren die Pads, die Coolviper genommen hatte net schlecht.
AAB Cooling Thermopad 20x130x2 6 W/mK - Waermeleitpad Kuehlkoerper CPU GPU  | eBay

erf. Dicken am eigenen Modell ausmessen!
(jeder mm zuviel ist ungünstig und jeder zuwenig tödlich, falls man ne Custom auseinander nimmt)


----------



## panthex (15. August 2019)

Anbei meine aktuellen Benches, weiter gehe ich nicht - ich bin bei 1,3V und 2,3 GHz Takt.
Effektiv komm ich damit bei 2230 MHz raus, Speicher auf 920 MHz.
Peak GPU Draw von 320 Watt. Superposition 1080p Extreme 5775 Punkte, damit ca. 1000 Punkte über meiner alten Vega!

Jetzt schau ich mal in die andere Richtung und guck wie viel Volt ich für 2GHz effektiv benötige.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (15. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Anbei meine aktuellen Benches, weiter gehe ich nicht - ich bin bei 1,3V und 2,3 GHz Takt.
> Effektiv komm ich damit bei 2230 MHz raus, Speicher auf 920 MHz.
> Peak GPU Draw von 320 Watt. Superposition 1080p Extreme 5775 Punkte, damit ca. 1000 Punkte über meiner alten Vega!
> 
> Jetzt schau ich mal in die andere Richtung und guck wie viel Volt ich für 2GHz effektiv benötige.



heyy. meine läuft stabil mit 2070mhz 1.05v in game 2.0ghz versuch mal .Bitte


----------



## openSUSE (15. August 2019)

@pantex:
320W 
Geht auch ein 4K SP Bench?


@Zu dicke WLPaste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist einfach viel zu viel.


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Anbei meine aktuellen Benches, weiter gehe ich nicht - ich bin bei 1,3V und 2,3 GHz Takt.
> Effektiv komm ich damit bei 2230 MHz raus, Speicher auf 920 MHz.
> Peak GPU Draw von 320 Watt. Superposition 1080p Extreme 5775 Punkte, damit ca. 1000 Punkte über meiner alten Vega!
> Jetzt schau ich mal in die andere Richtung und guck wie viel Volt ich für 2GHz effektiv benötige.



NICE

Bei der Seven war manchmal ein höherer Mittelwert stabiler.
Sowas könnte beim UVen helfen.


----------



## Ericius161 (15. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei Navi unbedingt auf sehr dünne Verteilung der wlpaste achten, auch der ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme IV hat die default viel zu dick drauf.
> Bringt 5-7C. Hatte noch nie eine GPU bei der es auch wirklich soviel ausmachte.


Ja, die Wärmeleitpaste, die von Haus aus drauf ist, schmiert alles zu. Bei mir ist der Hotspot 15C kühler, seitdem ich Paste neu aufgetragen und mich beim Festschrauben an Igors Anleitung gehalten habe.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. August 2019)

äh? 

Ich hab eben mal den 19.8.1 Treiber installiert.... Folge:  Nachdem Booten direkt Bluescreen "atikmdag.sys" verursacht das wohl....
Also mit DDU alles runter...  und neu installiert..... immer noch das Gleiche...

Irgendwelche Ideen?
Mit dem 19.7.5. der zuletzt drauf war hatte ich immer wieder mal abstürze, wobei ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann warum...


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Ging denn 19.7.3 ?   Und mal den PC vom Netz nehmen. (Rauchpause)
Evtl. noch auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen. (in Wattman-->Einstellungen)


----------



## Ericius161 (15. August 2019)

Den Fehler habe ich mit dem 19.8.1 auch. Im AMD-Forum wurde das auch schon angesprochen, aber noch keine Lösung. 
19.7.5 läuft bei mir problemlos, im Gegensatz zu den dreien davor. Erst 19.7.1 funktioniert wieder stabil.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. August 2019)

Ja, 19.7.5 hatte ich zuletzt auch drauf... der ließ sich aber eben trotz DDU nicht mehr installieren.... hab jetzt wieder 19.7.1 und genieße die Blackscreens die ab und an beim zocken kommen....


----------



## panthex (15. August 2019)

So, noch 2 Benches:

Einmal Superposition 4K auf volle Pulle - musste 20 MHz rausnehmen sonst lief Superposition nicht durch.

Und einmal 2GHz bei 180 Watt - ich glaub es waren jetzt 1062mV bei 2060 MHz.

19.8.1 konnte ich auch erst nach kompletten DDU zum fliegen bekommen, sonst gab es immer Freezes im Windows.


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Die PCGH-Redaktion ist schon merkwürdig.

Die Devil ist auf  der Startseite net mehr TOP sondern nur noch bei 09:00.

Wers noch net kennt von Heute Früh:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...-erste-Custom-Navi-Karte-im-Hands-On-1321042/


----------



## Komolze (15. August 2019)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ja, die Wärmeleitpaste, die von Haus aus drauf ist, schmiert alles zu. Bei mir ist der Hotspot 15C kühler, seitdem ich Paste neu aufgetragen und mich beim Festschrauben an Igors Anleitung gehalten habe.



wo kann ich igors Anleitung dazu finden? Danke im voraus


----------



## drstoecker (15. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Die Red Devil ist im Mindfactory Shop im moment mittlerweile nicht mehr verfügbar, zum Glück früh genug bestellt, und das Mauspad lege ich schön an die Seite bin meinem Corsair eigentlich seh gut zufrieden.


War das die Limited Edition?


----------



## Ericius161 (15. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> wo kann ich igors Anleitung dazu finden? Danke im voraus



Hier. Ab 15:58. Kein Plan wie man Videos einbindet.
YouTube


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. August 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> War das die Limited Edition?



Ja...


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ging denn 19.7.3 ?   Und mal den PC vom Netz nehmen. (Rauchpause)
> Evtl. noch auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen. (in Wattman-->Einstellungen)



Sorry hatte deinen Beitrag zwischen meinem 4 und 7 Herzinfarkt wohl übersehen....
19.7.2 und .3 habe ich gar nicht mehr probiert... Hatte damit von vorneherein Probleme...

Scheint ja Treibermäig grad gut zu laufen bei AMD....


----------



## RX480 (15. August 2019)

Mit den Treibern net so ungeduldig sein. Der Weg mit Vega war viel länger.
Die Seven wurde eigentlich schon recht schnell gut eingestellt. Denke mal Navi ist ähnlich.

btw.
Finde das UV-Setting von Panthex #1388 gut, weil durch das Anheben vom Anfangswert etwas mehr Sicherheit rein kommt. Man könnte analog Seven auch mal probieren den Mittelwert etwas anzuheben, was ein Absenken vom Endwert(Spannung ) leichter macht.


----------



## Elistaer (16. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Die Red Devil ist im Mindfactory Shop im moment mittlerweile nicht mehr verfügbar, zum Glück früh genug bestellt, und das Mauspad lege ich schön an die Seite bin meinem Corsair eigentlich seh gut zufrieden.


Ich war leider zu spät aber auf das Mauspad kann ich auch verzichten und nehme eine ohne sobald verfügbar. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chemenu (16. August 2019)

Gibt es im Treiber gar nicht mehr die Möglichkeit das Chill global ein- und auszuschalten? Ich finde nur die Hotkey Belegung, aber wenn ich die Taste (F11) drücke passiert rein gar nichts. 
Das für jedes Spiel einstellen zu müssen ist ja eigentlich völlig unnötiger Aufwand.

Hab gestern zum ersten mal meine 5700 XT getestet vor dem Umbau auf Wasser und im Menü von Dirt Rally geht das Ding ruck zuck auf 82°C. Die Backplate ist da wirklich schon zum braten geeignet.


----------



## panthex (16. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Finde das UV-Setting von Panthex #1388 gut, weil durch das Anheben vom Anfangswert etwas mehr Sicherheit rein kommt. Man könnte analog Seven auch mal probieren den Mittelwert etwas anzuheben, was ein Absenken vom Endwert(Spannung ) leichter macht.



Ich schau nach Feierabend noch einmal, ob sich was mit angehobenem Mittelwert verändert. 
Ziel soll es sein um die 200 Watt anzupeilen und dann mal schauen wo ich mit dem Takt rauskomme. 
2,1GHz ist da eigentlich schon mein heimlich erklärtes Ziel.


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2019)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Hab gestern zum ersten mal meine 5700 XT getestet vor dem Umbau auf Wasser und im Menü von Dirt Rally geht das Ding ruck zuck auf 82°C.



Deswegen ja prinzipiell ein Fps-Limit. Chill F11 geht net mit jeder Treiberversion. Müsste man mal recherchieren.
Oder Jemand hier im Thread weiss Es.

btw.
Wenn die Backplate warm wird, hat man zumindestens Gewissheit, das die Pads unter den Spawas eingebaut wurden.
Prinzipiell finde ich eine Belüftung der Backplate sinnvoll. (analog Coolviper, falls man keinen Seitenlüfter hat)



panthex schrieb:


> Ich schau nach Feierabend noch einmal, ob sich was mit angehobenem Mittelwert verändert.
> Ziel soll es sein um die 200 Watt anzupeilen und dann mal schauen wo ich mit dem Takt rauskomme.
> 2,1GHz ist da eigentlich schon mein heimlich erklärtes Ziel.



3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread

btw.
Der momentane IDLE-Bug wurde anscheinend mit der Moni-Frequenz verknüpft.(in Bios XYZ)
Mit >60Hz? springt der Memtakt auf 800 und zieht V+W hoch.
(man könnte auf dem Desktop zum Surfen ne 60Hz - Einstellung nutzen = kühler, bis der Bug behoben ist)


----------



## na:L (16. August 2019)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Hier. Ab 15:58. Kein Plan wie man Videos einbindet.
> YouTube



Dann muss ich wohl nochmal nachziehen.... von wegen nicht diagonal , man lernt immer wieder was dazu.


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (16. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> So, noch 2 Benches:
> 
> Einmal Superposition 4K auf volle Pulle - musste 20 MHz rausnehmen sonst lief Superposition nicht durch.
> 
> ...



meine leuft mit 2070mhz 1.05v stabil


----------



## panthex (16. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> (man könnte auf dem Desktop zum Surfen ne 60Hz - Einstellung nutzen = kühler, bis der Bug behoben ist)



Auf keinen Fall, Surfen ist bei 60Hz eine Qual wenn man 144Hz gewohnt ist! Geht mir auf der Arbeit schon immer auf den Sack...



x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> meine leuft mit 2070mhz 1.05v stabil



Keks? 
Ich glaube, wenn ich die Steigung meiner Kurve anpasse wird das auch gehen, entscheidend ist meist weniger der letzte State als der Weg dorthin.
Aber wie gesagt, ich teste später mehr dazu


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (16. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall, Surfen ist bei 60Hz eine Qual wenn man 144Hz gewohnt ist! Geht mir auf der Arbeit schon immer auf den Sack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hier ist mein


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2019)

"Die GPU auf der PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 Red Devil kann man aktuell nicht übertakten, denn eine höhere Frequenz lässt sich durch eine Treiberlimitierung schlicht und ergreifend nicht einstellen, auch wenn der Rechenkern durchaus mehr Takt vertragen würde. Dadurch will AMD mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit verhindern, dass die Radeon RX 5700 zu nahe an eine Radeon RX 5700 XT herankommt. Ob die Beschränkung zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aufgehoben wird, ist ungewiss."
PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 Red Devil im Test - ComputerBase

???

Kann das MorePowerTool diese "Restriktion" aufheben? 
Wäre ja die erste  RX5700 mit Sowas.(evtl. doch ein vollkommen verbuggtes Bios)


----------



## Komolze (16. August 2019)

Man sieht auf euren Kurven überhaupt nichts genaues. Schreibt bitte dazu welche Spannungen ihr eingestellt habt, würde gerne mal nachtesten. Welchen Kühler verwendet ihr?


----------



## Ace (16. August 2019)

Hab mein Kühler jetzt bei Alphacool storniert, Lieferzeit ist jetzt auf 30-60 Tage gestiegen ,
hab kein Bock mehr so lange zu warten,werde wohl auch einen EK nehmen.


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2019)

Was spricht denn gegen Bykski ?
BYKSKI Full Cover GPU waterblock for AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT/5700. P/N: A RX5700XT X - AliExpress

Das ging bei der Seven rel. zügig mit der Lieferung.


----------



## panthex (16. August 2019)

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen nix, performt nur eben schlechter als EK


----------



## RX480 (16. August 2019)

Da kaum Einer auf 1,3V geht, sollte doch P/L passen.
(weiss jetzt net ob Vahelsing nen Golden Chip hat)


----------



## Elistaer (16. August 2019)

Ich habe heute mal Mindfactory eine Email geschickt wegen der Red Devil und ob schon bekannt ist wann die non Limited bzw limited wieder erhältlich sein werden.

Aussage von Mindfactory "es gibt seitens PowerColor noch keine Angaben bzw Informationen wann sie verschickt werden können".

Scheiß Wetter Kabriolen in den USA und Pazifik. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullelet (16. August 2019)

Ich bin echt gepannt wenn meine kommt, und ja ist die Limited Edition hab sie für die 469 ergattert.


----------



## weed93 (16. August 2019)

8GB ASRock RX 5700 XT Challenger 8G DDR6 HDMI/3xDP retail - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

auf lager 400 euro


----------



## Elistaer (16. August 2019)

weed93 schrieb:


> 8GB ASRock RX 5700 XT Challenger 8G DDR6 HDMI/3xDP retail - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> 
> auf lager 400 euro


Die wird nicht besser oder schlechter sein wie eine Pulse auch wenn der Preis hammer ist. 

@bullelet ja leider nicht mehr verfügbar, aber ich denke die Woche drauf sollte sie dann verschickt werden. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## weed93 (16. August 2019)

haut rein  hätte ich gekauft wenn amd schwächen endlich weg wären.


----------



## Bullelet (16. August 2019)

@Elistaer meinste dann den 26ten?


----------



## weed93 (16. August 2019)

schon wieder ausverkauft


----------



## Bullelet (16. August 2019)

Wo war sie wieder Ausverkauft?


----------



## Ace (16. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen Bykski ?
> BYKSKI Full Cover GPU waterblock for AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT/5700. P/N: A RX5700XT X - AliExpress
> 
> Das ging bei der Seven rel. zügig mit der Lieferung.



gefällt mir einfach nicht so gut,bestelle jetzt erst mal den EK und wenn der von Alphacool lieferbar ist,bestell ich den
eventuell auch mal zum Testen.


----------



## Elistaer (16. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> @Elistaer meinste dann den 26ten?


23.08 im Shop heißt zwischen 25.08 und 27.08 im Versand. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullelet (16. August 2019)

Danke für die Antwort, dann habe ich sie ja zum Urlaub.


----------



## openSUSE (17. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> So, noch 2 Benches:
> 
> Einmal Superposition 4K auf volle Pulle - musste 20 MHz rausnehmen sonst lief Superposition nicht durch.


Bei deinem 4k Bench stimmt etwas nicht. Die min FPS verhauen dir extrem das Ergebniss.

Hier die Werte mit Morpheus und lediglich auf 2GHz getrimmt (möglichst durchgehend 2GHz) mit leichtem VRam OC. Und damit locker 120W weniger  
8040| openSUSE | Ryzen 2600 @4000MHz | 32 GB DDR4-3066 CL16-16-16-30-1T | AMD RX 5700 XT @ 2000/1840 Mhz |Link

Du solltest deutlich mehr als die 9 Punkte (8040 vs 8049) erreichen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

Junge, die Customs gehen ja mal weg wie warme Semmeln. Kaum verfügbar, schon sind alle weg.


----------



## hks1981 (17. August 2019)

Ist ja auch eine gute Karte und für viele genau das Budget welche Sie nehmen fürs Aufrüsten.


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

Die Preise sind auch ne Kampfansage, vor allem die Devil für das Gebotene.


----------



## panthex (17. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei deinem 4k Bench stimmt etwas nicht. Die min FPS verhauen dir extrem das Ergebniss.
> 
> Hier die Werte mit Morpheus und lediglich auf 2GHz getrimmt (möglichst durchgehend 2GHz) mit leichtem VRam OC. Und damit locker 120W weniger
> 8040| openSUSE | Ryzen 2600 @4000MHz | 32 GB DDR4-3066 CL16-16-16-30-1T | AMD RX 5700 XT @ 2000/1840 Mhz |Link
> ...



Ja. das ist normal. Das ist das dämliche Streaming in der einen Szene, das geht erst im zweiten Run meist weg.
Mach mich heute mal wie gesagt ans Undervolting ran, gestern war leider keine Zeit mehr.
Wolfenstein Youngblood ist auch in der Pipeline.


----------



## Komolze (17. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Bei deinem 4k Bench stimmt etwas nicht. Die min FPS verhauen dir extrem das Ergebniss.
> 
> Hier die Werte mit Morpheus und lediglich auf 2GHz getrimmt (möglichst durchgehend 2GHz) mit leichtem VRam OC. Und damit locker 120W weniger
> 8040| openSUSE | Ryzen 2600 @4000MHz | 32 GB DDR4-3066 CL16-16-16-30-1T | AMD RX 5700 XT @ 2000/1840 Mhz |Link
> ...



Hi, könntest du mir deine Einstellungen im Wattman bzw. Multitool mitteilen? Würde es gerne nachtesten. Dankeschön


----------



## Octobit (17. August 2019)

Die Gigabyte sieht auch gut aus, auch wenn ich noch keinen Test zu der gefunden habe. Aber Preislich schonmal attraktiv.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. August 2019)

So Freunde, 

ich hab mal den Startpost etwas aufgehübscht und ein das was ich an Tests zu den Customs finden konnte verlinkt...

Mal ne Frage an euch:

Soll ich(sollten wir) eine Tabelle einfügen, in der wir die wichtigsten UV/OC Setting eintragen? Also z.B. User, welche Karte, Welches Setting, welcher Effekt(mehr Leistung, weniger Verbrauch) das Ganze dann rudimentär... ohne Benchpunkte .. oder Wattangaben.... Oder denkt ihr das sprengt den Rahmen?
Es gab glaube ich auch eine Möglichkeit eine "online-Tabelle" zu generieren.. . wo sich jeder nach belieben eintragen kann... (weiss nicht obs Google-Tabellen war... oder wie es geht)


----------



## hks1981 (17. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Hi, könntest du mir deine Einstellungen im Wattman bzw. Multitool mitteilen? Würde es gerne nachtesten. Dankeschön



Ich kann bis auf max 2FPS (bie 2000MHZ) zu 1900MHZ auf 1.050V nichts weltbewegendes feststellen. Daher ist bei mir die Karte mit 1900MHZ fertig gepimpt. Habe mit 2000MHZ in Anno 2FPS mehr, Bei Tomb Raider 1FPS, bei Metro 1FPS. Da ist mir der Wattverbrauch nicht wert. Bei 1900MHZ konstant und auch kein Memory OC habe ich keine Nachteile feststellen können bin immer über den FPS die ich brauche und die Karte ist im Temp wie auch im Verbrauch perfekt. Die Memtemp solange dies nicht erklärbar ist warum diese da so einen Ausreißer hat, ist bei mir deaktiviert und habe auch im Gamen keinen Einbruch zu verzeichnen.


----------



## panthex (17. August 2019)

Da ich gerade am Auskundschaften der Voltings im unteren Bereich bin und einige ja nach Vergleichswerten dort gefragt haben:

Hier ist Navi@1400MHz.


----------



## Ericius161 (17. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Soll ich(sollten wir) eine Tabelle einfügen, in der wir die wichtigsten UV/OC Setting eintragen? Also z.B. User, welche Karte, Welches Setting, welcher Effekt(mehr Leistung, weniger Verbrauch) das Ganze dann rudimentär... ohne Benchpunkte .. oder Wattangaben.... Oder denkt ihr das sprengt den Rahmen?


Ich fänds gut.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. August 2019)

Ich hab's mittlerweile einfach mal eingefügt...  mal schauen, wie die Resonanz ist.
Ist natürlich klar, dass das nur ein Einstieg ins Thema sein kann... 
Aber wenn ich noch mehr Parameter in die Tabelle aufnehme.. wirds wieder zu unübersichtlich...


----------



## Ericius161 (17. August 2019)

Reicht ja auch erstmal. Im Wattmann kann ja eh nicht mehr eingestellt werden. 
Da hat mir die alte Variante mit den einzelnen States besser gefallen als diese Kurve.


----------



## Coolviper (17. August 2019)

Eine neue Version AMD/ATI ATIFlash 2.93 ist inzwischen verfügbar: Download AMD/ATI ATIFlash | TechPowerUp


> Adds support for flashing Navi Radeon RX 5700 Series BIOS


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Eine neue Version AMD/ATI ATIFlash 2.93 ist inzwischen verfügbar: Download AMD/ATI ATIFlash | TechPowerUp



Endlich!!!
Na dann kann ich ja mal schauen ob sich die nonXT zur XT überreden lässt^^


----------



## x-vahelsing-x (17. August 2019)

Hallo
5700xt 360€ beim amd zuschlagen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. August 2019)

x-vahelsing-x schrieb:


> Hallo
> 5700xt 360€ beim amd zuschlagen



Leider ohne Steuern! mit Steuer: 437€.... 


Bei MF gibts jetzt die ASRock Challenger 5700 für 379,-  als Custom... sogar verfügbar....


----------



## openSUSE (17. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Endlich!!!
> Na dann kann ich ja mal schauen ob sich die nonXT zur XT überreden lässt^^



OK, dann kann das große flashen ja losgehen.
Gilt hier auch Frauen und Kinder zuerst? 

Einen wirklichen Grund gibt es aber imho nicht wirklich, zumindest jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> OK, dann kann das große flashen ja losgehen.
> Gilt hier auch Frauen und Kinder zuerst?
> 
> Einen wirklichen Grund gibt es aber imho nicht wirklich, zumindest jetzt noch nicht.



Hoffnung liegt auf den Shadern, so wie es aussieht komme ich aber heute nicht mehr dazu. Mal sehn was Zeitbudget sagt.


----------



## Coolviper (17. August 2019)

Ich habe schon gestern meine Asrock mit XT Bios geflasht (beide Referenz Bios´e) . Es ging ohne Probleme,es wurden aber nur der Takt usw. geändert. Shadern blieben unverändert.
Habe aber meine karte doch zurück geschickt und mir eine XT bestellt (auch Referenz Design)


----------



## hellm (17. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hoffnung liegt auf den Shadern, so wie es aussieht komme ich aber heute nicht mehr dazu. Mal sehn was Zeitbudget sagt.



TV1OutputControl ist der Table mit dem die Softwer-Lock Geschichten bei Radeons realisiert werden. Der ist schonmal vorhanden, im Referenz BIOS der 5700. Allerdings schließt das, wie in der Vergangenheit auch, keinen Hardware-Lock aus. Der seit Vega eingeführte 256Byte Code für den BIOS-Lock ist ebenso vorhanden. Ich würde mal vermuten das der auch Crossflashing ausschließt, also das flashen der 5700XT BIOS Versionen auf eine Karte mit 5700 GPU.

Die Chancen für einen Erfolg würde ich als sehr gering einschätzen, es wird überall dasselbe Ergebnis geben. Nicht mehr Shader, aber BIOS läuft. Sollte man nur sicher gehen, das wenigstens die Karte identisch mit der 5700XT Version ist.
Interessant wäre dann natürlich wieder das 5700XT 50th. BIOS für die Referenz Karten, da dort angeblich die Spannung um bis zu 100mV angehoben werden könnte. Ein BIOS-Flash ist aber grundsätzlich nicht nötig, einfach mit dem MPT die SPPT aus dem BIOS der großen Schwester ziehen, fertig. Und mehr Spannung geht da ja auch, falls das jemand braucht.


----------



## panthex (17. August 2019)

Ich glaube, dass es bei mir als Daily Driver in diese Richtung gehen wird - Feintuning steht noch aus, der Verbrauch gefällt mir aber sehr gut.

Low: 800MHz, 751mV
Mid: 1450MHz, 901mV
High: 2100MHz, 1100mV

PT: +50%
MEM: 920MHz

Das ist komplett ohne SPPT angefasst, kann also jeder über den Wattman einstellen.
Kühlung unter Wasser mit einer maximalen Temperatur von 49 Grad und am Hotspot 65 Grad.
Maximaler Verbrauch in FHD von 188 Watt.

Im Vergleich zur Referenz mit nur PT aufgedreht spare ich gut 40 Watt ein und hole ca. 35MHz mehr Takt raus.
Was im Superposition 1080p Extreme in gut 20 Punkten mehr resultiert


----------



## RX480 (17. August 2019)

188W nice, mit fast gerader Kurve

btw.
Kann es sein, das Navi besonders gut auf Temps reagiert?
Die rel. guten Ergebnisse Takt/V sind meist mit h2o.

Könnte Jemand mit Air die Einstellung von Panthex schaffen? ( mit 10..15°C mehr)

Auch scheinen die kleinen 5700 mehr V für den gleichen Takt zu brauchen.
(gebinned bei AMD oder ähnlich wie bei Vega 56 zu 64, wo es an der Shaderauslastung lag)


----------



## panthex (17. August 2019)

Glaube schon, dass das möglich ist, allerdings mit angepasster Lüfterkurve.
Ich finde das Ziel von AMD mit 2400 Umdrehungen deutlich zu niedrig gegriffen.
2600-2700 finde ich noch absolut vertretbar und sollte das Ziel eigentlich möglich machen.


----------



## RX480 (17. August 2019)

Die Devil sollte ja evtl. die Möglichkeit haben die Temp. einigermaßen zu halten.
(falls man niedriger als in den Reviews dann Vorteile hat)


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

Was mich wundert ist dass die XT Karten alle an der bescheuerten 920 hängen bleiben und ich keinen Grund darin erkennen kann.


----------



## Shooot3r (17. August 2019)

Eventuell extra gedrosselt, damit sie wirklih nicht einer eventuellen 5800 oder 5800xt in die Quere kommt. 

Edit : oder der vii

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ericius161 (17. August 2019)

Die Streuung der Chipqualität ist wohl leider sehr hoch. Meine ist z.B. schon beim Übernehmen der Werte von pantex abgeschmiert.


----------



## Gurdi (17. August 2019)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Eventuell extra gedrosselt, damit sie wirklih nicht einer eventuellen 5800 oder 5800xt in die Quere kommt.
> 
> Edit : oder der vii
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk



Einige Customs wiederum kommen nun aber höher, ich hab den SOC im Verdacht. Außerdem kann die non XT höher takten auf dem Speicher, was dann überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr hätte unter dem Aspekt.


----------



## Sukram79 (18. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist dass die XT Karten alle an der bescheuerten 920 hängen bleiben und ich keinen Grund darin erkennen kann.



Bei mir laufen Nichtmal die 920 wirklich stabil liegts vielleicht am Speicher? Bei mir sind Samsung Chips verbaut

Hier mal mein vorläufiges Ergebnis 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PowerColor 5700XT Bykski Wasserkühler Powertarget +90


----------



## RX480 (18. August 2019)

Wie schauts denn mit weniger GPU-Takt aus ?

Z.Bsp. eff. 1900/930..950. Umso mehr der Speicher/Kontroller zu tun hat, umso instabiler ?
(Panthex hatte 920+2060@1062 = eff.2000. Von daher 950+1940@1022=eff.1900 = nice to have evtl. auch mit Devil,
bei strammer Lüftereinstellung ca. 10°C unter Stock; der restl. PC wirds danken. Oft kommen Leute in den Laberthreads mit Crash nach 1-2h aufheizen)

btw.
Insgesamt ging der Speicher besser bei den Customs. Die Refs wohl generell mit mehr Streuung.
Kaum Probleme = TPU:
PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil Review | TechPowerUp


----------



## Sukram79 (18. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn mit weniger GPU-Takt aus ?
> 
> Z.Bsp. eff. 1900/930..950. Umso mehr der Speicher/Kontroller zu tun hat, umso instabiler ?
> (Panthex hatte 920+2060@1062 = eff.2000. Von daher 950+1940@1022=eff.1900 = nice to have evtl. auch mit Devil,
> ...



Hier mal ein 1900 Setting 
einmal mit 920 Speichertakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier mit 910 Speichertakt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




920 laufen zwar Fehlerfrei durch aber der Score spricht Bände 
hab jeweils 5 Durchläufe gemacht immer ähnliche Ergebnisse
alles über 920 Systemcrash


----------



## Coolviper (18. August 2019)

Auf den Screen´s sind auf beiden 920Mhz RAM eingestellt. Bei dem ersten hast du 10 Watt weniger Leistung. Hast du was geändert und vergessen auf übernehmen zu klicken?


----------



## Sukram79 (19. August 2019)

Keine Ahnung was ich da verbastelt hab hier noch mal 2 neue Durchläufe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die 10 Watt Differenz sind immer noch da


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Kann sein das die Fehlerkorrektur bei Dir schon mit 920 eingreifen muss = langsamer.
Du hast aber irgendwie auch Unterschiede bei den W.

Wie die einzelnen Grakas auf mehr Vram-Takt reagieren muss Jeder selbst schauen.
Wenn Es kein Scaling bei den min. Fps in Spielen gibt braucht man Es auch net machen. (Sup ist eh mehr ROP-limitiert)
Wenn Benchmark, dann der einfache FS.(könnte vtl. besser auf Vram-Takt ansprechen)
Bei Sup hatte Einer im Thread gschrieben, das man zwei Runs braucht wegen dem Streamen. Kann man probieren.
Man sollte auch net aus dem Startbildschirm vom Sup raustabben/klicken  und den Vram-Takt ändern.
Besser ist neu den Sup starten und 2 Runs hintereinander mit dem neuen Takt.
(Zw.drin mal 30Sekunden warten zum Abkühlen)


btw.
Igor hat mal mit reduzierter SOC-Spannung rumgespielt. (1,05V steht im Txt)
Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT mit dem MorePowerTool sparsamer, effizienter und deutlich leiser machen | Tutorial – Seite 2 – igor sLAB
Das könnte bei den Temps zusätzlich helfen. 

Außerdem
Hat Er mal fiktiv ein SILENT-Bios mit weniger W+A imitiert. Leider nicht in die Pics eingetragen sondern immer nur im Txt.
Konnte den Lüfter dadurch ganz schön runternehmen.
Die GPU-Spannung hat Er erstaunlicherweise auf Stock gelassen., weil Er meint W= V x A und deswegen
lieber weniger A haben möchte = kühler. ???
Das halte ich net für sinnvoll. Immerhin ging bei guten Chips auch mehr GPU-Takt mit weniger V = sparsam.


----------



## Sukram79 (19. August 2019)

Hab jetzt mal mit 1v und 1.05v soc gespielt, 920 Laufen jetzt normal die 10w Differenz sind auch verschwunden.
 930 lief ein mal bei 1.05 soc  bei den nächsten versuchen Blackscreen


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Bei den Refs ist ja anscheinend die Streuung beim Vram größer. Wenn 920 jetzt genauso schnell wie 910 sind = OK.
Beim Benchen den Wattman offen bremst evtl. (würde alle Tools AUS machen). Evtl. geht HWinfo rel. neutral.

Welche SOC-Spannung jeder Chip mag muss man sicher noch herausfinden. Die 1,20V braucht man sicher net.
Hauptsache die Temps werden besser. (Hotspot ?) Kann man evtl. nur mit fester Lüfterdrehzahl vergleichen.

Für die meisten Air-Customs wird sicher GPU+SOC mit ca. 1,05..1,075V dicke reichen.(1940@1,05V=eff.1900 bei den XT)
Gute Chips können evtl. auch mit GPU=1,025..1,05V nen eff. Takt von 1900 schaffen.(bei niedriger Temp)

Hauptsache durch o.g. Einsparmaßnahmen wirds 24/7 leiser. 
Bei der Lüfter-Temp.-Kurve würde ich net zu sparsam sein. (Mem <89°C wäre schon sinnvoll)


----------



## openSUSE (19. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für die meisten Air-Customs wird sicher GPU+SOC mit ca. 1,05..1,075V dicke reichen.(1940@1,05V=eff.1900 bei den XT)
> Gute Chips können evtl. auch mit GPU=1,025..1,05V nen eff. Takt von 1900 schaffen.(bei niedriger Temp)


Das wird im Leben nicht stabil laufen, mag für das ein oder andere Game vielleicht gerade so gehen aber stabil ist Karte mit diesen Spannungen im Leben nicht. Nie und nimmer.


----------



## Bullelet (19. August 2019)

Karte ist im Versand mal gucken wann sie kommt


----------



## kiruaner (19. August 2019)

Mal ne andere Frage.
Die Custom Modelle der 5700 xt werden ja hier und dort verkauft, hier und dort andere angekündigt.
Wird es denn eine Art Auflistung geben ? ich komm da kaum mit ... einfach um zu sehen welche kühlt am besten, welche ist am leistesten ... sowas.
Mir wären 3-5 % Leistung egal, hätte halt n hohes Interesse an der Kühlung, da ich momentan mit meiner Grafikkarte dahingehend Probleme habe.
Es gibt schon so viele Modelle zwischen 380 und 450 € und ich finde keinen Vergleichstest


----------



## Octobit (19. August 2019)

Wenn du noch 3 Wochen warten kannst, müsste der in der im Heft drin sein.
Ansonsten ist die beste momentan afaik die red devil von powercolor.


----------



## Coolviper (19. August 2019)

Auf der ersten Seite sind mehrere Test´s der Custom Karten verlinkt. Bis jetzt ist wohl die PC Red Devil die leiseste. Man kann mit bisschen geduld selbst Hand anlegen und am Einstellungen rum probieren bis man zufrieden ist 
Hier ein neuer Artikel mit diesem Thema: RX 5700 XT Custom mit 185 Watt im Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Das wird im Leben nicht stabil laufen, mag für das ein oder andere Game vielleicht gerade so gehen aber stabil ist Karte mit diesen Spannungen im Leben nicht. Nie und nimmer.



Denkst Du, das ne gute Air-XT soviel schlechter als h2o läuft? (bei starkem Lüfter und moderaten Temps)
Hätte ja schon mit 120MHz weniger für Air ggü. h2o und ca. 15..20mV mehr extra gerechnet. 
(ausgehend von Panthex, der schon ein mue mehr als Vahelsing nimmt)

Falls tatsächlich Air soviel schlechter ist, dann wäre natürlich Ref+Bykski ne P/L-Alternative.
Passt eigentlich beim Bykski noch die Originalbackplate?

btw.
Bei den kleinen 5700 scheints eh noch mehr Spannung zu brauchen, warum auch immer.
(Binning, Shaderauslastung)


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

kiruaner schrieb:


> Es gibt schon so viele Modelle zwischen 380 und 450 € und ich finde keinen Vergleichstest



Meistens laufen die Modelle mit unterschiedlich viel W oder mehr/weniger Lüfterdrehzahl. 
Deswegen sind Reviews kaum vergleichbar.(x)
Falls Du genug Platz im Gehäuse hast, kannst Du mit der Devil nix falsch machen und auch das S-Bios nehmen.
Auto-UVen im Wattman sollte auch noch problemlos funzen. 

(x)Am Besten mal bei CB-schauen: Die Strixx ist zu laut+warm eingestellt= ineffezient(throtteln?)
PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. August 2019)

Ist während der Gamescon eigentlich mit einer Ankündigung seitens AMD zu rechnen?? GPU??? CPU???


----------



## kiruaner (19. August 2019)

Sehr hilfreich, danke 
Is aber auch mit ca 540 € n ganz schönes Monster ..


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. August 2019)

kiruaner schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich, danke
> Is aber auch mit ca 540 € n ganz schönes Monster ..



Ja, das ist leider der aktuelle Marktpreis... UVP sind glaub 460€.... Heisst abwarten, bis die Verfügbarkeit besser ist...


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

kiruaner schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich, danke
> Is aber auch mit ca 540 € n ganz schönes Monster ..



Wer nur Out of the Box mit einmal AutoUVen zum Ziel kommen möchte ist Damit safe. (RX5700XT-Devil)
Die Preise sind derzeit Abzocker. Besser 2 Wochen warten, Grillen+Bierchen.

Falls man etwas mehr Hand anlegt geht halt sowas wie bei Igor mit der rel. lauten Evoke:
Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT mit dem MorePowerTool sparsamer, effizienter und deutlich leiser machen | Tutorial – igor sLAB
(ist aber auch noch net optimal, dann besser im Thread fragen)

Die PulseXT sollte man noch net nehmen, da ja noch die Nitro kommt.
(die kleinere 5700Pulse ist dagegen ein Leichtgewicht mit erstaunlich guten Eigenschaften)


----------



## kiruaner (19. August 2019)

Danke für die Tipps. ich erinnere noch an den Release der AMD internen Karten, bei denen es hieß, dass die XT Version vom preis Leistungsverhältnis her besser wären.
Wieviel Utnerschied macht denn jetzt pulse xt zu non xt ? und red devil ?
Weil 3 % fps machen den Braten nicht  fett, finde ich.man findet aber fast nur tests zu XT Karten


----------



## Elistaer (19. August 2019)

kiruaner schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich, danke
> Is aber auch mit ca 540 € n ganz schönes Monster ..


Die Red Devil war nur wenige Stunden auf Mindfactory zu bekommen und mit 469€ ein guter Deal für die Limited Edition welche eine UVP von 459€ hat.

Bei Overclockersuk wird die Limited immer noch geführt als pre order, Freitag sollte mindfactory ihre Lieferung bekommen. Vielleicht dann bei besserer Verfügbarkeit, die Asus Strix ist einfach im Vergleich zu teuer um als Konkurrenz angesehen zu werden. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. August 2019)

kiruaner schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. ich erinnere noch an den Release der AMD internen Karten, bei denen es hieß, dass die XT Version vom preis Leistungsverhältnis her besser wären.
> Wieviel Utnerschied macht denn jetzt pulse xt zu non xt ? und red devil ?
> Weil 3 % fps machen den Braten nicht  fett, finde ich.man findet aber fast nur tests zu XT Karten



Achtung, die Red Devil gibts als XT und non-XT....

Hier der Test zur 5700:
PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 Red Devil im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## kiruaner (19. August 2019)

Danke, den Test habe ich gerade gesehen. Sieht ja schonmal gut aus, aber wie viele sagen, 2-3 Wochen warten bis die Preise purzeln, wa.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. August 2019)

Ja, sobald die Verfügbarkeit gegeben ist... Ich denke, da wo aktuell für 550€ bestellt werden kann, kommt dann dennoch die Karte nicht unbedingt schneller...


----------



## Sukram79 (19. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich beim Bykski noch die Originalbackplate?/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Ja passt, sind passende Schrauben im Lieferumfang.


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Klingt gut, Danke für die Info!

EK ist irgendwie vollkommen preislich abgehoben. Dann lieber 3°C mehr mit Bykski.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. August 2019)

??? 

Ich hab für den Vector 127€ gezahlt bei EKWB...   und der Bykski liegt bei ?120€ ??


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Und die Backplate kostet bei EK extra.

Muss eigentlich jeder den Aliexpress noch verzollen?
BYKSKI Full Cover GPU waterblock for AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT/5700. P/N: A RX5700XT X - AliExpress


----------



## openSUSE (19. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Ich hab für den Vector 127€ gezahlt bei EKWB...   und der Bykski liegt bei ?120€ ??



Lässt man den ohne zu kaufen im Wahrenkorb, dann gibt EK immer nochmal 5€ Rabatt.  Ja ich bin so 

Edit:
Man kann die Backplatte verwenden die beim ref dabei ist.


----------



## panthex (19. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Und die Backplate kostet bei EK extra.


Benutzt man doch eh die Stock. Ich jedenfalls


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Benutzt man doch eh die Stock. Ich jedenfalls



Ja, zumal die Stock-Backplate der Ref auch optisch gelungen ist.. wie ich finde.... 

Die von EKWB kann aber "besser" zur Kühlung rangezogen werden, denke ich, da die Wärmeleitpads dann passen.. bei der Stock Variante waren ja keine dabei... und die Pads die ich vom Block über hatte, scheinen zu dünn....


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Die Pads die Coolviper bestellt hatte sollten eigentlich reichen und  sind net zu teuer: Gibts in jeder Dicke.
AAB Cooling Thermopad 20x130x2 6 W/mK - Waermeleitpad Kuehlkoerper CPU GPU  | eBay

Kann man den Vorteil einer EK-Backplate verifizieren in °C?

btw.
Gut zu wissen, das Panthex mit der Originalbackplate schon so gut zurecht kommt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. August 2019)

Ne,  keine Ahnung.... hab mir nur mal die Montageanleitung von EK runter geladen und gesehen, dass die hier und da auch die Pads dran bappen...

Bei meiner Stock-Backplate hab ich die EK-Pads dann auch dahin gebappt.... aber glaube, dass die nicht anliegen..... Hab mich aber nicht weiter damit beschäftigt, da ich mit den Temps bei mir zufrieden bin....


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Caseking hat wohl ein Modell, wo die Backplate net passt: Hinweis 2
EK Water Blocks EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT RGB - Nic…


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. August 2019)

Lol... das ist der Vector, den ich verbaut habe... mit der Stockplate... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, auf dem Bild kann man es nur erahnen...


----------



## panthex (19. August 2019)

Den "Effekt" den eine Backplate mit sich bringt ist eigentlich nicht messbar. Es geht eher um Stabilität und Ästhetik.
Irgendjemand hat dazu auch mal einen Test gemacht, kann mich nicht mehr entsinnen wer (hab es wiedergefunden, LMG war's: YouTube), Fazit war aber:
Ein leichter Luftstrom über den Rücken der Karte und der Kühlungseffekt ist definitiv besser als eine Backplate - das Material ist einfach nicht ausreichend um groß Abwärme aufzunehmen und an die Luft abzugeben.
Wie auch, wir haben ja quasi keinerlei Oberflächenvergrößerung durch die Backplate. 
Was die Bausteine sonst thermisch ans PCB abgeben, geben sie nun an die Backplate ab und die ist genauso groß wie das PCB, ergo kein Effekt.

Ich muss jedenfalls immer sehr lächeln, wenn positiv in Reviews hervorgehoben wird, dass zwischen Backplate und PCB Pads verbaut wurden.
Oder Leute sich die Mühe machen teure Wärmeleitpads unter ihre Backplate zu legen, für mich ist das ganz klar rausgeschmissenes Geld.



RX480 schrieb:


> Caseking hat wohl ein Modell, wo die Backplate net passt: Hinweis 2
> EK Water Blocks EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT RGB - Nic…



Warum sollte die Backplate auch nicht passen, wenn der Kühler Gewinde an den Stellen hat, an dem die Backplate verschraubt wird, kann man natürlich die Backplate auch wiederverwenden.
Und da die Schraubpunkte, die über die Backplate abgedeckt werden, die sensiblen Punkte außen am PCB sind, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, warum das bei irgendeinem Kühler nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Ace (19. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Ich hab für den Vector 127€ gezahlt bei EKWB...   und der Bykski liegt bei ?120€ ??



Ich habe jetzt 138.50€  bezahlt für die EK Plexi Version,bei dem Alphacool Kühler habe ich "nur 107,09 " aber ist ja nicht Lieferbar
und länger warten will ich einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Erst mal danke für die guten Auskünfte!

Finde es schon besser wenn die Spawas die Wärme z.T. an die Backplate abgeben und net alles ans PCB+Kühler.
Die Oberfläche der Backplate ist halt größer als die der Spawas. Luftstrom auf die Backplate kann man organisieren.


----------



## panthex (19. August 2019)

Jeder wie er mag, allerdings gilt es zu bedenken, dass Wärmeleitpads nicht 1:1 Wärme transferieren können (wie eigentlich nix). Auch hier habe ich wieder Verluste.
Insofern lässt man alleine schon durch das Wärmeleitpad wieder Effektivität der Wärmeübertragung durch den Transfer zur Backplate liegen.
Noch schlimmer sogar: Ist das Wärmeleitpad zu dick, wirkt es sogar isolierend, ich staue mir im Zweifel also sogar noch die Hitze zwischen Backplate und PCB.


----------



## RX480 (19. August 2019)

Reichen die o.g. 2mm Pads ?


----------



## Bullelet (19. August 2019)

@OldN3rd Sieht richtig Klasse aus.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> @OldN3rd Sieht richtig Klasse aus.



Danke!!! 

Wenn ihr alle ganz lieb seid, und eure Teller leer esst... und noch mit dem Hund raus geht....  mach ich vielleicht auch mal Bilder mit ner Kamera, die ich eher unter Kontrolle habe... und man dann auch bisschen mehr erkennen kann


----------



## bagebooM (19. August 2019)

gute karten diese xt
cb haben getestet jede modell das ist erhältlich´beste ist von saphire
XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC2 im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 (XT) Pulse im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 Red Devil im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase


----------



## Ace (19. August 2019)

bagebooM schrieb:


> gute karten diese xt
> cb haben getestet jede modell das ist erhältlich´beste ist von saphire
> XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC2 im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 (XT) Pulse im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 Red Devil im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase



Naja die beste.....,es sind 3 FPS unterschied zwischen einer Standard 5700XT und der teuren Asus in WQHD da kann man nicht von einer besten Karte Reden.
Klar die Kühlung ist besser wie bei einer Referenz aber sonst auch nix.


----------



## Bullelet (19. August 2019)

für den Preisbereich ist momentan rein lautstärke und leistungsmäßig die Red Devil out of the Box die beste.


----------



## Ericius161 (19. August 2019)

Also bei mir haben sich für die XT bisher zwei Settings als sinnig bzw. "sweetspottig" heraus kristallisiert: 
1. 2070mhz @ 1140 Volt. Hat zur Folge das die Karte stabil über 1900mhz Taktet @180watt und deutlich kühler ist. Wenn ich mehr Spannung wegnehme, stürzt sie, bzw. der Treiber ab. Veränderung des Mittelwertes bringt nichts ersichtliches. 
2. 2070mhz @ 1140 Volt, Powerlimit + 50%. Dann taktet sie Stabil um 2000mhz, verbraucht aber auch 200Watt und mehr. Temperaturen sind auch ok, wobei ich mit dem accelero extrem iv kühle. Wird wohl dann wirklich zum Einsatz kommen, wenns Leistungstechnisch eng wird, was ja erstmal ne Weile dauern dürfte.


----------



## RX480 (20. August 2019)

Zu MorePowerTool:
Es gibt anscheinend noch nen Wert den man testen kann. Wir hatten ja schon bei Igor die SOC-Spannung. (so ca. 1,075..1,05V)

Im 3dC hat Gedi@XT-h2o die TDC auf ca. 180W gesenkt für ein hohes Setting mit 1,3V. (PT=0 ???)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread

Klingt erstmal unlogisch, weil man sonst immer mehr haben möchte, aber anscheinend wird Navi dadurch zahmer/effektiver.
Unter dem Gesichtspunkt müsste man im Einzelfall auch nochmal über so hohe Spannungen nachdenken/testen.
(für h2o sollte am Ende ja nur die TDC ne Rolle spielen und die wäre auch für 24/7 noch OK)

Muss man sicher erstmal ausprobieren wie ne andere TDC sich mit PT= 0 oder PT=50..90 auswirkt.
Der Chip wird sicher die V+A je nach Situation anpassen, so das es auch net zuviel ist.

btw.
Wer ne Evoke eh nur auf silent trimmen würde kann evtl. auch die Mech nehmen. 
Sollte derselbe Kühler sein:
MSI Unveils Radeon RX 5700 MECH Series Graphics Cards | TechPowerUp


----------



## Coolviper (20. August 2019)

Der Kühler der Mech ist etwas kleiner,glaube ich. Bei beiden Karten sind die Kühler so lang wie das PCB. Die Mech hat 232x126x46mm und die Evoke 254x129x51mm.
Auf dem Screen sieht das aus,als ob der Evoke Kühler auch bisschen breiter wäre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komolze (20. August 2019)

Die Lüftersteuerung über die Karte meines Acceleros funktioniert überhaupt nicht zufriedenstellend. Entweder man stellt sie auf 100% was auch hi und da krasse auslesefehler erzeugt oder sie kommt einfach nicht aus der IDLE Drehzahl heraus wenn ichs auf auto stelle. manuelle Lüfterkurve funktioniert überhaupt nicht und mit dem MorePowerTool bekomm ichs auch nicht richtig hin. Hat jemand tips bzw einen workaround? habe eine Ref XT von Sapphire. Gruss


----------



## Coolviper (20. August 2019)

Hier ist eine Anleitung wie man die Lüfter einstellen kann (MorePowerTool) ab 17 Minute auf dem Video
Ich habe meine Lüfter mit Afterburner eingestellt gehabt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4C8j1hqMRcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Komolze (20. August 2019)

Danke für das Video. Hab mir alles angesehen und auch mal so versucht. Das mit dem Lüfter klappt trotzdem nicht so gut aber das ist mir jetzt erstmal egal ich regel das übers Mainboard jetzt.
Allerdings habe ich das mit dem Absenken der Ampere versucht und ich finde es nicht so effektiv wie wenn ich über den Wattman die Spannung festlege und den Takt. Ich bin mittlerweile bei 145 Ampere angekommen und es läuft immer noch alles ohne Probleme aber eigentlich bekomme ich keine Zugewinne an Performance im Vergleich zu dem Anfänglichen 170Ampere. Neustart jedesmal durchgeführt. Hat das schonmal jemand erfolgreich getestet bzw mit Performance Zugewinn?


----------



## Coolviper (20. August 2019)

Es geht ja nicht um bessere Performance,sondern um die Karte kühler und sparsamer zu betreiben. Man kann z.b. Spannung auf 1250 mV einstellen,dafür aber mit dem Strom etwas runter gehen. Wenn man aber zu weit runter geht,wird die Karte unstabil oder taktet nicht mehr so hoch wie vorher. Dazu kommt noch die Max. SoC Spannung,die man auf 1,05 Volt einstellen kann/soll.


----------



## Komolze (20. August 2019)

ja ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich habe einen höheren Wattverbrauch wenn ich es nach igors variante mache bei schlechterer Performance, als wenn ich bsp. 1.050V bei 1950 MHZ einstelle im WM (was ohne Probleme lief bei mir)


----------



## Bullelet (20. August 2019)

So meine Karte ist angekommen aber keine Limited , die Frage wegen Garantie etc. wenn ich damal was mit habe.
Auf der Rechnung steht ja nun Limited Edition.


----------



## Shooot3r (20. August 2019)

Also du hast die Limited bestellt und eine normale erhalten?

Gesendet von meinem SM-N960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullelet (20. August 2019)

Ja leider
Welchen Treiber sollte man laden Karte habe ich jetzt drinne.


----------



## Bullelet (20. August 2019)

^Dazu ist ne RX 5700 keine XT fällt mir grade auf


----------



## Gast1666645802 (20. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> ja ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich habe einen höheren Wattverbrauch wenn ich es nach igors variante mache bei schlechterer Performance, als wenn ich bsp. 1.050V bei 1950 MHZ einstelle im WM (was ohne Probleme lief bei mir)


Video gucken und bei der Stelle mit der TDC aufmerken. Voltage Limit hoch und TDC runter. Funktioniert perfekt, hängt aber sehr von der Chipgüte ab. Ich komme bei 1,9 GHz mit der Evoke auf ca. 190 Watt TBP.  Klappt aber nicht mit jeder Karte so gut, leider


----------



## Elistaer (20. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> ^Dazu ist ne RX 5700 keine XT fällt mir grade auf


Mindfactory kontaktieren mit Rechnung der Limited als XT und auf deren Kosten Retouren. 

Tante Edit: im schob bei den XT ist jetzt die ThiCc und die msi sind nun im schob die XFX ist die teuerste. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Komolze (20. August 2019)

@FormatC
Aber was mir nicht einleuchtet, worin der Unterschied oder vielmehr der Vorteil liegt, wenn man manuell im Wattman die Spannung runtersetzt und die MHz nach oben. Gemessen bleibt die Karte dadurch kühler und mehr MHZ im Endeffekt.


----------



## Bullelet (20. August 2019)

@EListaer stimmt die wollen für ihre Fehler noch Geld


----------



## Elistaer (20. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> @EListaer stimmt die wollen für ihre Fehler noch Geld


Du hast das falsche Produkt erhalten ergo deren Fehler. Du hast Rechnung und Zahlungs Beleg, 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1666645802 (20. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> @FormatC
> Aber was mir nicht einleuchtet, worin der Unterschied oder vielmehr der Vorteil liegt, wenn man manuell im Wattman die Spannung runtersetzt und die MHz nach oben. Gemessen bleibt die Karte dadurch kühler und mehr MHZ im Endeffekt.


Schau doch bitte das Video. Der Wattman ist ein Spielzeug. Der setzt auch keine Spannungen runter, sondern verschiebt am Ende nur Offsets. Ich habe das mit dem Strom und der Spannung bei mir im Forum noch einmal ellenlang erklärt, ich kann nicht überall alles haarklein repetieren, sorry. Ich habe eh schon keine Zeit für nichts


----------



## Komolze (20. August 2019)

FormatC schrieb:


> Schau doch bitte das Video. Der Wattman ist ein Spielzeug. Der setzt auch keine Spannungen runter, sondern verschiebt am Ende nur Offsets. Ich habe das mit dem Strom und der Spannung bei mir im Forum noch einmal ellenlang erklärt, ich kann nicht überall alles haarklein repetieren, sorry. Ich habe eh schon keine Zeit für nichts



Tut mir leid, ich hab mir das video jetzt 2x angesehen und jetzt hab ichs geschnallt. Ich habe mal eine Ausbildung zum Systemelektroniker gemacht, habe aber schon lange nix mehr zu tun damit aber jetzt funktionierts. Danke. Wie hast du so die Werte eingestellt? ich bin jetzt bei 123 und 10 Ampere und 1.27 V


----------



## Gast1666645802 (20. August 2019)

123 Amps für die 5700 XT? Und das läuft noch einigermaßen? Erstaunlich....
Sicher, dass Du den richtigen Adapter gewählt, die SPPT mit Write geschrieben und neu gebootet hast?


----------



## Komolze (20. August 2019)

jep es läuft und das sehr gut. Ich han definitiv den richtigen reiter bzw adapter und neu gebootet hab ich zwischenzeitlich schon mehrmals. write hab ich auch gemacht. es funktioniert alles andere wie Lüfter etc auch und die höhere Spannung wurde auch genommen


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. August 2019)

Also ich spiele jetzt auch schon paar Stunden mit dem MPT und bekomme keine Änderung an Leistungsaufnahme oder Leistung zu Stande..... 
Kindersicherung
Stecke bei ca. 5150 Pkt im Superposition und laut Wattman 188 W.

Wenn ich GPU-Z nutze schwankt der max Power Wert zwischen 188 und 220 W OHNE das ich an den Einstellungen was drehe


----------



## Komolze (20. August 2019)

superposition werde ich morgen probieren. ich habs jetzt immer mit timespy gemacht. gut nacht


----------



## 0ldN3rd (20. August 2019)

Der Sup.Pos. ist schneller durch.... 

So, ich mach jetzt auch Feierabend.... das Tool funktioniert scheinbar fürs erste nicht bei mir!
Habe der Karte mal den Arxxx zugeschnürt... TDC runter auf 150A ... Spannung 1200... immer das Gleiche ... 5150 Pkt...   188W.... lt Wattman. Nach dem Neustart schaue ich auch jedesmal im MPT ob da die Werte drinne stehen.. und die stehen da!
Also irgendwas läuft da nicht so wie es soll... Gefühlt ignoriert meine Kiste jedwede Änderung im MPT.... im Wattman ist das Ding mit einem Handgriff verbastelt... kein Thema.. 

Ich fürchte, wenn ich heut Nacht schlecht schlafe... werde ich wohl morgen doch Windows mal neu installieren...


----------



## EyRaptor (21. August 2019)

Also 150A x 1,2V wären schon die 180W ...
dann vllt. noch bisschen kleinzeug mit dazu.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (21. August 2019)

Wie viele Adapter hast Du denn oben in deiner Klappbox drin stehen? Wenn es mehrere sind, dann teste mal den anderen.
Und vor allem: stelle den Wattman bitte zuvor wieder auf automatisch. Getestet auf zig Systemen und Tausende kommen klar damit


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. August 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also 150A x 1,2V wären schon die 180W ...
> dann vllt. noch bisschen kleinzeug mit dazu.



Ja, stimmt schon...  Mich macht halt stuzig, dass egal was ich einstelle.. 188W und 5150Pkt...  würde ja wenigstens mal +/- 50 Pkt erwarten... die Wattmessungen liegen bei gleichen Einstellungen eh mal auf 188... dann mal auf 225W....



FormatC schrieb:


> Wie viele Adapter hast Du denn oben in deiner  Klappbox drin stehen? Wenn es mehrere sind, dann teste mal den anderen.
> Und vor allem: stelle den Wattman bitte zuvor wieder auf automatisch. Getestet auf zig Systemen und Tausende kommen klar damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab in der Auswahl nur die eine Karte.
Wattman hatte ich auch zurückgestellt...
Daher vermute ich ja, oder besser befürchte ich, dass es vielleicht mal an der Zeit ist Windows neu aufzusetzen... Denn das sich da gar nichts regt... kann nicht sein.. wie du schon schreibst... beim Rest der Welt gehts ja...


----------



## RX480 (21. August 2019)

Für mich am interessantesten ist die Aussage, das mehr V weniger Temp. erzeugen als mehr A.
Finde im Forum den Post von Vorgartenzwerg ganz vernünftig: Geltungsbereich niedriger Takt 1800 vs hoher 1900?
Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT mit dem MorePowerTool sparsamer, effizienter und deutlich leiser machen | Tutorial | igor sLAB Community

Also wäre ein Vergleich mit voll ausgenutzter TDC 180W mit beiden Settings bei gleichem eff.Takt und AutoLüfter mal erforderlich. 150A x 1,2V  vs. 165A x 1,091V und den SOC auf ca.1,05..1,075V.

btw.
Das bei Igor nur 3,5% Leistung zw. eff.1800 und 1900 liegen deutet darauf hin, das bei der Evoke@Stock schon etwas limitiert(Vram?). Würde daher für nen Test schonmal den Vram auf 920 nehmen.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem SOC-Takt bei Navi? Springt der auch so stark wie bei Vega(1107+1199) oder gehts kontinuierlich?
Das würde evtl. erklären wieso bei mehr Vram-Takt die Probleme zunehmen.(instabil)
Bei Vega56 hat z.Bsp. Rumpelson mit Reghack den SOC bei sich auf 1025 eingebremst.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. August 2019)

Bei Mindfactory scheinen jetzt die Customs einzutrudeln..... Aber vorsicht!!! Einige Preise scheinen noch Platzhalter zu sein... Da z.B. Alternate deutlich drunter liegt, aber die Karten da aktuell nur bestellbar sind...


----------



## Ace (21. August 2019)

Mein Kühler ist auch heute angekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komolze (21. August 2019)

Muss man eigentlich nach einem Treiberupdate die Werte im MBT neu eintragen?


----------



## kiruaner (21. August 2019)

Mal ne Frage grad.
Beim Rumstöbern das hier gesehen:
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

389 €, sollte die nicht bei 449€liegen ?
Geizhals. de kistet die non XT nichtmal ... auf der Website aber zu sehen.
Was mich verwirrt ist, dass die Abbildungen immer die der AMD Version ist.
Ist das jetzt immer die Referenzkarte mit ner anderen Verpackung ?!


----------



## na:L (21. August 2019)

Das da ist auch ne Referenzkarte und kein Custom-Design.


----------



## kiruaner (21. August 2019)

Danke, woran erkenn ich das ?  Also ich habs jetzt an der Vorschau erkannt, aber warum verkaufen die Referenzkarten und nennen die dann Red Devil  dies das ?!


----------



## Coolviper (21. August 2019)

Wo steht da Red Devil?


----------



## kiruaner (21. August 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Wo steht da Red Devil?



Ja gut, das hätte mir auffallen können. Danke !


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. August 2019)

So, auch hier kurze Rückmeldung von mir.....

System neu installiert(Win10) und jetzt reagiert die Kiste auch aufs MPT....

Jetzt muss ich nur noch Settings finden....


----------



## Komolze (21. August 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> So, auch hier kurze Rückmeldung von mir.....
> 
> System neu installiert(Win10) und jetzt reagiert die Kiste auch aufs MPT....
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur noch Settings finden....



wie verhält sich die Karte, also wie verändert sich die Werte/Punkte so wenn du mal paar A runtergehst?
hattest du mal DDU probiert vor der Neuinstallation?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. August 2019)

Wenn ich nur wenige A runtergeh so.. 5-10A dafür die Spannung leicht anhebe.. bleibt die Leistung gleich... aber der Verbrauch geht leicht zurück...
Ich hab jetzt mal Spannung GPU +50mv; SOC -100mV; Ges.PWR +10W; TDC -5A

liege damit bei 200W lt. GPU-Schätzeisen-Z und hab 5250 Pkt. im SP-bench... also 100 mehr...  im Wattman hab ich dazu noch den MEM-Takt auf 890 gehoben.... bei 900 wurde die Karte Instabil VOR der Neuinstallation.

DDU hatte ich auch schon mehrfach vorher durch... 

Mich würden mal die Stock Settings der Custom Karten interessieren... muss ich mich da mal reinfummeln....

So.. mal geguckt.. die RedDevil XT gibt 220W Gesamt an bei 1,2V SOC 1,1 und GFX 196A...

Inwiefern die Kiste jetzt aber Stabil läuft kann ich nicht sagen....


----------



## Komolze (21. August 2019)

komisch dass es jetzt geht... woran das liegen mag....


----------



## Coolviper (21. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> komisch dass es jetzt geht... woran das liegen mag....




Saubere Registry


----------



## RX480 (21. August 2019)

Test - OC avec le waterblock EK VECTOR RADEON RX 5700 XT RGB


----------



## 0ldN3rd (21. August 2019)

So meine lieben Bastelfreunde....

...aus aktuellem Anlass, setze ich nunmal meine Ankündigung um, mich aus diesem Forum zurück zu ziehen!

Den Account lasse ich bestehen.

Der Startpost allerdings, wird nicht mehr durch mich gepflegt.

Ich bin ja "erst" seit 2017 hier mehr oder weniger im Forum aktiv gewesen, aber als "Passiv-Leser" schon ewig dabei gewesen. Leider hat in den letzten Jahren, gerade in den letzten Monaten vieles hier nachgelassen. Qualität der Berichte auf der HP...  Trolle im Forum... uvm.
Da ich nicht überall Gleichzeitig sein kann und will, werde ich hier wohl, wenn überhaupt nur noch selten anzutreffen sein. Den einen oder anderen hab ich ja schon anderweitig schreibseln sehen... sodaß auch da weiterhin ein Austausch stattfinden kann.

In diesem Sinne, möchte ich mich bei euch für eure rege Teilnahme hier danken! Es hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht! Und auch dem einen oder anderen Forenteilnehmer, der mir schon bei vielen Problemen und Brettern vor meinem Kopf geholfen hat.... nochmals vielen vielen Dank!!

Also.... machts gut !! und bleibt artig!!

Gruß 0ld.....

Achja, ist Off-Topic.. da kommt bestimmt bald ein "Angry-Mod" und wird's richten...  #PrioSetzen


----------



## Coolviper (21. August 2019)

Finde ich echt schade,aber wenn es nicht mehr passt,muss man weiter ziehen. Alles Gute und vielleicht sieht man sich noch irgendwo...


----------



## RabBatZ (21. August 2019)

Hi,

auch wenn ich jetzt mir meiner Frage dumm da stehen sollte, muss ich sie einfach stellen. Den guide für die Optimierung der Karte übers MPT kann ich umsetzten (Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal an Format C für den Guide und hellm fürs Tool) jedoch sind mir noch ein paar Sachverhalte unklar. Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mich erleuchten.

Zu meiner Frage: Wenn ich das richtig sehe steht die angabe der Ampere im Tool unter TDC Limit für den Maximalen pro Zeiteinheit zulässigen Stromfluss innerhalb der Komponenten. Dieser Fluss unterliegt den Einflussfktoren Wiederstand und Spannung sowie Länge und Intervall der Angelegten Spannung (Takt). 
Erniedrige ich jetzt meinen Stromfluss muss ich nach meinem Verstäniss, bei gleicher anliegender Spannung, mit einer Taktreduzierung rechnen. Aus welchem Grund sollte ich daher meine Spannung parallel hierzu anheben bzw. welchen vorteil hätte es für die Karte öfter höhere Spannungen abrufen zu können, wenn der Strom zuvor begrenzt/reduziert wurde?  Läuft es darauf hinaus Gewisse angesprochene bereiche des Chips, wenn gefordert, schnell weiter mit max Leistung zu versorgen?

Evtl bin ich auch gedanklich einfach Vega geschädigt. Hier hat sich eingebrannt: 
-Weniger Spannung = Weniger Stomfluss =  Weniger Verbrauch = Weniger Hitze 
-Spannung für Takt zu niedrig = Für Chip benötigter Stromfluss nicht realisierbar = Instabilität

VG


----------



## Gurdi (21. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Muss man eigentlich nach einem Treiberupdate die Werte im MBT neu eintragen?



ja die PPT wirdnach jedem Treiberupdate neu geschrieben.


----------



## Coolviper (21. August 2019)

Die Max. Voltage SoC soll niedriger gestellt werden (1050mV).  Du kannst die Max. Voltage GFX etwas erhöhen (1250mV) und gleichzeitig TDC Limit GFX (A) niedriger stellen.. Das sind alles maximal und nicht die tatsächliche Werte.
Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Elistaer (22. August 2019)

Ich bin ja niemand der ot forsiert aber das muss ich mir echt in den Favoriten speichern.


Nvidia geht für 7nm zu Samsung und nutzt deren LPP, wir alle wissen noch was bei dem LPP von Samsung in Verbindung mit Ryzen und Polaris/Vega als Produkt gekommen ist. 


Mit Zinn zum Ziel - EUV-Halbleiterfertigung: Wie Chips aus Plasma-Fladen entstehen - Golem.de 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (22. August 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Die Max. Voltage SoC soll niedriger gestellt werden (1050mV).  Du kannst die Max. Voltage GFX etwas erhöhen (1250mV) und gleichzeitig TDC Limit GFX (A) niedriger stellen.. Das sind alles maximal und nicht die tatsächliche Werte. Probieren geht über studieren



Bin mal gespannt, wie Sowas bei der Devil XT von Bullelet funzt.

btw.
Die kleine 5700 Mech gibts jetzt zum normalen Preis von 361,85€. (MF hat den Schreibfehler vom Azubi korrigiert)
8GB MSI RX 5700 MECH OC DDR6 HDMI/3xDP (Retail) - RX 5700 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## na:L (22. August 2019)

Falls jemand Probleme mit BF-V haben sollte, stellt euren Monitor auf 60Hz. Mehr mag das Spiel nicht und stürzt bei mir in unregelmäßigen Abständen immer ab. Hoffe das fixt AMD bald. Hab ewig  rumprobiert.


----------



## Elistaer (22. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie Sowas bei der Devil XT von Bullelet funzt.
> 
> btw.
> Die kleine 5700 Mech gibts jetzt zum normalen Preis von 361,85€. (MF hat den Schreibfehler vom Azubi korrigiert)
> 8GB MSI RX 5700 MECH OC DDR6 HDMI/3xDP (Retail) - RX 5700 | Mindfactory.de


Erst einmal muss er die richtige bekommen noch ist es eine 5700 ohne XT.

Ich hoffe für mindfactory das die einlenken und ohne murren tauschen, noch stellen die sich ja quer.

Wie die Custom Modelle mit dem MPT laufen wird sicher interessant. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Komolze (22. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Erst einmal muss er die richtige bekommen noch ist es eine 5700 ohne XT.
> 
> Ich hoffe für mindfactory das die einlenken und ohne murren tauschen, noch stellen die sich ja quer.
> 
> ...



ich habe eine 5700xt mit Accelero IV also quasi eine Custom und das MPT läuft gut


----------



## EyRaptor (22. August 2019)

Die 5700XT Thicc von XFX ist ja garnicht wirklich teurer gerade.
Da passt der Preis finde ich, auch im Vergleich zur Ref und den bisher anderen Partnerkarten, die noch überteuert sind.

@OldN3rd 
machs gut, ist schade aber ich kann es auch verstehen.


----------



## Bullelet (22. August 2019)

@OldN3rd alles gute

ich kann zumindest über die non Xt sagen sauleise und kühl 57 grad bei gta 150 fps mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen Speicher 67 grad


----------



## Elistaer (22. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> @OldN3rd alles gute
> 
> ich kann zumindest über die non Xt sagen sauleise und kühl 57 grad bei gta 150 fps mittlere bis hohe Einstellungen Speicher 67 grad


Hast du die non XT devil nun behalten? 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (22. August 2019)

Dei Devil XT (LE) kann man wieder bestellen, allerdings inzwischen auf 479 geklettert.
8GB Powercolor RX 5700XT Red Devil GDDR6 (Limited Edition) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. August 2019)

Was meint ihr, sollte man bei 479€ jetzt zuschlagen oder nicht? 
Laut nem Zitat oben soll ja die Verfügbarkeit gegen Ende nächster Woche besser sein und Ende des Monats voll gegeben sein, bis dahin sollte ja wohl wenigstens die UVP von 449€ erreicht werden oder?


----------



## RX480 (22. August 2019)

Glaube net, das man die 449/459 wieder sieht. Die Preise für die Dual haben sich schon zw. 439..444 eingependelt.
Nächste Woche kommt auch nur das Schiff mit der LE an.(UVP 459)

Zw. 439 und 479 bleibt dann gerade mal Platz für die Tripleslot-Dual.

edit: Die Raw 2 soll schon ca. Tripleslot sein. 444 sind dann schon gut.


----------



## Bullelet (22. August 2019)

@Elistaer
Ne die ist schon wieder bei Mindfactory brauchte nix bezahlen die sind davon ausgegeangen wenn ich was nach Preußisch Oldendorf bestelle dass das Österreich ist .
Sie soll anstandslos ersetzt werden.
Aber so zur non XT Red Devil, ich kann sie nur vollumfänglich empfehlen aber zu dem Preis kann ichts sagen der ist mir nicht bekannt.
Zusammengefasst: Sauleise, Haptik genial, und wenn ich mal kurze schwarzer Aussetzer habt mit non XT hat bei mir geholfen Msi Afterburner mit Riva komplett runterzuschmeißen.
War wie ein Herzschlag alle 2 Sekunden für hmm ich denke mal ne 20tel Sekunde.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. August 2019)

Wofür ist die UVP denn da wenn die einfach um 30€ angehoben wird? 
479 find ich schon viel im Vergleich zu den anderen Karten. Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob ich da zuschlagen sollte.


----------



## Coolviper (22. August 2019)

Deshalb heißt es "unverbindlich" 
So lange die Verfügbarkeit so schlecht ist, werden die Preise über den Durchschnitt bleiben. Wenn ich eine Grafikkarte brauche, dann hole ich mir sie auch wenn die 30€ mehr kostet


----------



## Elistaer (22. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wofür ist die UVP denn da wenn die einfach um 30€ angehoben wird?
> 479 find ich schon viel im Vergleich zu den anderen Karten. Jetzt bin ich mir unsicher ob ich da zuschlagen sollte.


479 für die LT welche bei 459 startet also 20€ was jetzt nicht übertrieben ist.

Die ThiCc war vor dem Lager auch bei 489

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (22. August 2019)

Wenn die LE 479 kostet, wird die nonLE evtl. mit 469 angemessen sein.

Der besonders gute+leise Kühler ist Das allemal wert. Bis jetzt das einzige XT-Modell mit gescheiten Memtemps.
(oder die Anderen ausser der kleinen Pulse sind alle schlecht zusammengebaut)


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. August 2019)

Und die non LE ist natürlich nicht bestellbar... Das Mauspad brauch ich echt nicht 
Naja. Das Risiko ist mir zu hoch, dass wenn die am 28. verfügbar sind wieder alles in 5 min weg ist. Oder noch besser, bis zum 28. gehen so viele Bestellungen ein, dass wenn sie dann verfügbar ist, die Bestände sofort weg sind weil alle schon reserviert sind.
Von daher... bestellt für 479 
Ich hab schließlich auch 50€ mehr als nötig für Ram bezahlt nur damit er leuchtet.


----------



## RX480 (22. August 2019)

Das schöne beleuchtete Mousepad kannste bestimmt hier im Thread gut weiterreichen.
(z.Bsp. an Leute mit der kleinen 5700 nonXT Devil)


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. August 2019)

Okay gut. UVP 100€


----------



## RX480 (22. August 2019)

Dich sollen die Geier holen!


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

uuuuuund weg. Bei MF nicht mehr verfügbar. Wow. Nicht mal n halber Tag


----------



## RX480 (23. August 2019)

Bzgl. Vram mal ein schöner Versuch von gedi@h2o. Er hat den Takt mal übermäßig erhöht.
Motto = Tausche Takt gegen Timings (die Timings sind mit hohem Takt automatisch zahmer)
Insofern auch net mit den Turings vgl., wer weiss was Da eingestellt ist.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread

Fazit: Kleiner Takt + scharfe Timings sind genauso gut. (920..950)
Takt/tCL ist übrigens immer gleich 875/14=1000/16=62,5, d.h. 900/14=1028,5/16
und 920/14=1054,4/16 sowie 950/14=1085,7/16
extrem wäre dann der nächste Sprung auf 875/14=1250/20.....920/14=1314/20....950/14=1357/20
(interessant wäre ob AIDA64-GPGPU beim memory-copy nen Unterschied misst)

btw.
Hat die kleine 5700 eigentlich ne andere Spannung beim Vram+SOC als die XT (ala Vega) ?
(anscheinend konnten net Alle so gut OCen)
Im Prinzip wahrscheinlich net so wichtig, da 890..910 schon reichen.

Wie sind die Erfahrungen Samsung vs. Micron ?


----------



## Chemenu (23. August 2019)

Hatte von euch jemand auch schon Probleme mit Navi und der Soundausgabe über HDMI? 
Ich habe meinen neuen PC zusammen gebaut (5700XT und X570) und nun hat der Ton über HDMI Aussetzer. Dazu kommen noch gelegentliche Bluescreens, die wohl vom Grafik-Treiber (neueste Version 19.8.1 ) ausgelöst werden.
Im AMD Forum gibt es auch schon einen Thread dazu: RX5700 and HDMI sound problem

Auf dem alten Board ist mir das Problem nicht aufgefallen, da hatte ich die Grafikkarte kurz getestet vor dem Umbau auf Wasserkühlung. Ich denke nicht dass ich beim Umbau etwas beschädigt habe, war da sehr sorgfältig und es gibt auch sonst keine Bildfehler oder sowas.

Achja, und "Enhanced Sync" führt dazu dass der Steam Big Picture Modus abstürzt (Direct 3D Device Fehler) und teilweise das OS auch noch mit in den Abgrund zieht. 
Sehr ärgerlich diese ganzen Fehler.

Edit:
Es gibt noch mehr Einträge zu dem Thema, z.B. https://community.amd.com/thread/241969 und Tonaussetzer 5700xt | ComputerBase Forum , Access Denied ...


----------



## panthex (23. August 2019)

Ja, ich habe Probleme mit Dolby Atmos über HDMI. In Metro Exodus habe ich dann extremes Audio-Stuttering.
Hier stelle ich dann in den Windows-Einstellungen dann immer das Standardformat "runter" auf 24 Bit und 192000 Hz Abtastrate.
Sound läuft dann einwandfrei, aber leider "nur" noch Dolby Digital.


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2019)

Na so langsam kommen die Customs ja in den Markt. Sehr schön.


----------



## Elistaer (23. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Na so langsam kommen die Customs ja in den Markt. Sehr schön.


Was mich stark wundert ist hier die Red Devil da scheint massiv Probleme bei der Lieferung zu geben immer um die 30 Stück vorhanden und kaum online wieder weg. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bagebooM (23. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Na so langsam kommen die Customs ja in den Markt. Sehr schön.



das ist gute nachricht.Ich bin gespannt wieviel gute modelle werden kosten??? Warum machen msi nicht mehr msi lighning´ waren beste modell von allen.
spulen vergosen und keine spulenfiepen haben asus auch so gemacht früher´habt ihr information ob asus das heuteauch noch macht???
das waren bestimmt kostenspielig und heut enhemen bauqualität und allgemeine qualität stark ab egal ob fernseheroder andere hardware
am schlimmsten ist aber bei waschmaschinnen, he he. sehr schnell gehen kaputt früher ghalten 30 jahre.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (23. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Und die non LE ist natürlich nicht bestellbar... Das Mauspad brauch ich echt nicht



also nen abnhemer dafür fändeste sicher.


----------



## Bullelet (23. August 2019)

Ich hab denen jetzt gesagt wenn sie keine LE auftreiben,möchte ich bevorzugt eine normale zugestellt kriegen und kriege eine 10 euro Gutschrift.
So gehts auch.


----------



## Komolze (23. August 2019)

Ok, also, ich habe vor ca. 1 Woche den Accelero montiert. Heute bin ich arbeitsbedingt, das erste mal länger als 30 minuten zum zocken gekommen. Ich habe jetzt vorhin seltsame slowdown im game erhalten. Ich habe die "memory" temperatur ja schon länger im Blick. Diese war nach kurzen Zockerminuten immer im hohen 80er bereich. vorhin bei den slowdowns war sie bei 108° und ich vermute das es damit zusammenhängt. Ich weiß mittlerweile, dass es sich hier höchstwahrscheinlich nicht um die tatsächliche Speichertemperatur handelt, aber irgendwas muss es hier ja sein, was der Refkühler besser kühlen kann. Konnte man mittlerweile schon feststellen, wo hier die Temperatur gemessen wird? Also wo genau die "memory" temperatur ausgelesen wird. Irgendwie kotzt mich das grad schon wieder ziemlich an und so gern ich die 5700xt eigentlich mag oder mögen möchte, ich werd nicht so recht warm mit ihr. (sie dafür schon  )
Wenn man nur wüsste wo genau dieser ominöse wert herkommt, könnte man die stelle explizit kühlen


----------



## Gurdi (23. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ok, also, ich habe vor ca. 1 Woche den Accelero montiert. Heute bin ich arbeitsbedingt, das erste mal länger als 30 minuten zum zocken gekommen. Ich habe jetzt vorhin seltsame slowdown im game erhalten. Ich habe die "memory" temperatur ja schon länger im Blick. Diese war nach kurzen Zockerminuten immer im hohen 80er bereich. vorhin bei den slowdowns war sie bei 108° und ich vermute das es damit zusammenhängt. Ich weiß mittlerweile, dass es sich hier höchstwahrscheinlich nicht um die tatsächliche Speichertemperatur handelt, aber irgendwas muss es hier ja sein, was der Refkühler besser kühlen kann. Konnte man mittlerweile schon feststellen, wo hier die Temperatur gemessen wird? Also wo genau die "memory" temperatur ausgelesen wird. Irgendwie kotzt mich das grad schon wieder ziemlich an und so gern ich die 5700xt eigentlich mag oder mögen möchte, ich werd nicht so recht warm mit ihr. (sie dafür schon  )
> Wenn man nur wüsste wo genau dieser ominöse wert herkommt, könnte man die stelle explizit kühlen



Ich erwähnte es ja bereits, schau dir die Leiterbahnen von den Wandlern an die um den Speicher herum laufen, wenn du diesen Bereich effektiv kühlst solltest du die Temp drosseln können.


----------



## RX480 (23. August 2019)

Prinzipiell sollte der Lüfter höher laufen, weil das Delta GPU zu Hotspot sonst zu groß ist, und ne indirekte Erwärmung des Mem verursachen kann.
Oder/Und man packt mal nen zusätzlichen Lüfter auf die Backplate oder nackte Rückseite ala Coolviper.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. August 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> also nen abnhemer dafür fändeste sicher.



Ich werd drüber nachdenken  Erstmal muss die Karte ankommen. Von MF fehlt bis jetzt jede Info. Auf der Homepage ist sie nicht mal mehr gelistet.


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell sollte der Lüfter höher laufen, weil das Delta GPU zu Hotspot sonst zu groß ist, und ne indirekte Erwärmung des Mem verursachen kann.
> Oder/Und man packt mal nen zusätzlichen Lüfter auf die Backplate oder nackte Rückseite ala Coolviper.



Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, möchte auch keinen zu nahe treten, aber entwender hat CoolViper die non XT oder er spielt Games wo die Temp nicht so hoch kommen oder hat dauerhaft Vsync an.

Ich habe auch den AE IV also nochmals ne Ecke besser als der Kühler von Ihm. Ne fette Backplate, alles mit Wärmeleitpads ausgestattet, 2x Lüfter hinten aufgeschnallt und die Lüfterkurve extremst aggressiv eingestellt. 


Dann noch alles mit Kupfersteinchen belegt und fahre mit 1.05v bei 1900MHZ. Doch trotzdem kommt die Temp in mittlere 90c Bereiche und fängt dann an ab 95c auch den Takt zu drosseln.

Das Netz ist voll mit den Berichten, also bin ich nun mal kein Einzelfall. Auch die Stocklüfter schafft es ja nicht wirklich (lasst es mal 25min in Furmark laufen). Leiterbahnen kontrolle wie von Gurdi beschrieben auch gemacht und hier auch sämtliches mit gekühlt das bringt einfach 0 wirklich null. Daher finde es eigentlich total arg, dass bisher keiner selbst AMD nicht zeigen kann wo hier das Thema ist, vor allem sind es 30c zwischen Unterseite und Oberseite bei den Messungen von Format C.

Es wurde schon viel getestet, ohne Backplate, mit Backplate, Lüfter oben und auf der Seite einblasend, Ghetto Modus also die 3er von AE ab und mit 2x 120er Lüfter aufgeschnallt. Zusätzliche Pads, andere Pads, offenes Gehäuse, ja sogar einen Ventilator auf Stufe 3 voll auf die Karte blasend, nichts hat einen Effekt gehabt wo man sagen kann ahh jetzt geht es besser oder die Temps sind weiter unten. Nur den Zeitraum der Erwärmung konnte man verlängern aber auch nur maximal 10 Minuten.

Bin auch nicht glücklich mit der Karte und überlege wirklich schon ob ich nicht auf Grün wechseln sollte.
Denn selbst der Treiber ist mehr als verbuggt und macht einfach so keinen Spaß.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. August 2019)

> wirklich schon ob ich nicht auf Grün wechseln sollte.


Bevor du das machst, wechsel doch lieber auf eine vernünftige Custom Lösung wie die Red Devil, bei der du von Anfang an dir am besten GPU-Z gar nicht erst runter lädst


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit GB Windforce-Kühlern/Lüftern ? Der Preis ist zumindestens ne Ansage. 
(net teuerer als Duallüfter)
GIGABYTE Radeon RX 5700 XT GAMING OC 8 GB OC  High End Grafikkarte - Grafikkarten PCI Express - computeruniverse

edit:
Na hoffentlich net so laut wie bei der 2080. (2350 U/min war dort echt viel, allerdings 250W auch)
11 GeForce RTX 2080 im Benchmark-Vergleich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Bei der 2070 mit weniger W gings anscheinend.
Kleiner Turing-Ausbau: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 WindForce 8G im Test - Hardwareluxx


@hks
Wie liefs denn vorher mit dem Refkühler? Kann ja sein, Du hattest Pech in der Chiplotterie.
In so nem Fall wäre ein Umtausch echt besser als ewige Modderei.


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

Wenn man Qualität erwartet, sollte man von den Windforce-Karten die Finger lassen.
Extremer Plastikbomber, Kühllösung so lala.
Für Pfennigfuchser auf jeden Fall was, wer es gerne leise und hochwertig hat, sollte sich woanders umschauen.
Ich hatte zu seiner Zeit 2xGTX1070 Windforce, die ich dann aber nach kurzer Luftkühlphase wassergekühlt habe. Die Luftkühler habe ich nicht einmal aufbewahrt, sondern direkt entsorgt.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Danke für die Info!
Mich haben ja die 2350U/min auf fatale Weise an den ASUS-Fail erinnert.(gemessen an 1900 bei der Devil)

Also doch auf Mo warten, dann kommt evtl. bei CB der Test von der Raw 2.(schon in der Redaktion)
Was ist eigentlich mit PCGH los? Verweigern die Jungs etwa komplett den Custom-Launch.


----------



## Ericius161 (24. August 2019)

Wenn ihr den Accelero benutzt unbedingt die Wärmeleitpaste sehr dünn selbst auftragen! Und die Schrauben dann nicht über Kreuz festschrauben, sondern von oben nach unten, wie hier erklärt: YouTube . Von Haus aus ist da viel zu viel drauf und schmoddert alles zu. Und auch drauf achten wie ihr die Backplate zentriert, da sonst ein Wärmeleitpad quasi gar nicht abgedeckt wird. 
Alleine das Neuauftragen der Paste hat bei mir  20 Grad Verbesserung gebracht und auch der RAM geht nun nicht mehr über 90.


----------



## Komolze (24. August 2019)

@hks1981
Danke dir für diesen Text. Das bestärkt mich darin dass ich jetzt wieder zum Stockkühler umbaue und ne zeitlang damit leben werde und sie dann zeitnah gegen eine Custom tauschen werde oder eben auch wieder auf. Grün wechsle.

@Ericius161
Die VRM und Chiptemp sowie die Hotspot Temps sind nicht das Problem. Die bekommt. man mit dem Accelero wirklich super hin. Die ominöse Memtemp, die macht massiv Probleme. Von mir aus steht dort 250 Grad das ist mir wurst wenn der Wert laut diversen Portalen ja nicht den tatsächlichen Wert darstellt aber fakt ist, dass ab einer gewissen Temperatur das. ding beginnt langsamer zu werden. Das nervt ungrmein


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

Kann Komolze nur zustimmen! Alle Temps bis auf Memtemp sind unter 70c und stellen gar kein Problem dar! Nur die Mem macht was sie will und dann gibt es halt Einbrüche. Hab eventuell schon einen Käufer der sich damit herumärgern möchte, ich werde mir mal ne Grüne Karte holen, denn der Treiber derzeit ist ja auch echt das letzte derzeit!

Bereue den wechsel von meiner Pulse Vega auf diesen Sch...


----------



## Elistaer (24. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Mich haben ja die 2350U/min auf fatale Weise an den ASUS-Fail erinnert.(gemessen an 1900 bei der Devil)
> 
> Also doch auf Mo warten, dann kommt evtl. bei CB der Test von der Raw 2.(schon in der Redaktion)
> Was ist eigentlich mit PCGH los? Verweigern die Jungs etwa komplett den Custom-Launch.


Nein der wird nur in der print oder als Abo erschienen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Nein der wird nur in der print oder als Abo erschienen.



Momentan sehe ich nur 2070.(net mal Super)
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...ls/Vergleichstest-9-Geforce-RTX-2070-1278731/

Da brauchen sich die Leute in den Foren auch net wundern, wenn Keiner mehr PCGH heranzieht für Infos.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. August 2019)

MF kann mir keinen Liefertermin mehr nennen für die Red Devil. Lieferdatum unbekannt. Ich hoffe ich hab da nicht bestellt und kann jetzt Wochen warten 
Also alle die irgendwie vorhaben die Red Devil zu kaufen, sollten vermutlich besser erst bestellen, wenn die wirklich als lagernd gelistet ist.


----------



## Komolze (24. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Kann Komolze nur zustimmen! Alle Temps bis auf Memtemp sind unter 70c und stellen gar kein Problem dar! Nur die Mem macht was sie will und dann gibt es halt Einbrüche. Hab eventuell schon einen Käufer der sich damit herumärgern möchte, ich werde mir mal ne Grüne Karte holen, denn der Treiber derzeit ist ja auch echt das letzte derzeit!
> 
> Bereue den wechsel von meiner Pulse Vega auf diesen Sch...



Grad umgebaut auf den Stock Kühler und schon bleiben die Memtemps unter 90° grad nach 20 minuten furmark. Ich begreifs nicht


----------



## Elistaer (24. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> MF kann mir keinen Liefertermin mehr nennen für die Red Devil. Lieferdatum unbekannt. Ich hoffe ich hab da nicht bestellt und kann jetzt Wochen warten
> Also alle die irgendwie vorhaben die Red Devil zu kaufen, sollten vermutlich besser erst bestellen, wenn die wirklich als lagernd gelistet ist.


Das hatten sie mir auch geschrieben komisch das aber die 5700 im Lager ist nur nicht gelistet als lagernd. Da ging eine ja schon raus. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Wer ab Werk schlechte Temps hat, dem kanns So gegangen sein: nur 1/2 Pads auf dem Memory (gespart 99ct)
YouTube


----------



## EyRaptor (24. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wer ab Werk schlechte Temps hat, dem kanns So gegangen sein: nur 1/2 Pads auf dem Memory (gespart 99ct)
> YouTube



Das ist halt echt panne. Hauptsache ein paar cent sparen.

Dann doch lieber die Sapphire Pulse, wenn die dan mal nen normalen Preis erreicht.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Mich hat bei einigen Designs auch gestört, das die Bleche die Memchips net ordentlich abdecken.(x)
War bei der kleinen Pulse sicher mit ausschlagebend für die guten Memtemps.(bei nur 3 Heatpipes)

(x) merkwürdig fand ich ja die Temps bei der Thicc2 und das Bild vom Kühler war auch net eindeutig,
weil die Pads über übers Blech hinausgingen.#1294 (Thicc vs Pulse)
AMD NAVI Laberthread


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

Das ist doch gar kein Problem! Memory selbst kann auch eigentlich ohne dem gut leben. Ja man kann sich darüber aufregen aber gekühlt wird er trotzdem. Noch dazu sind die 2 Chips weg von den wirklich heißen stellen.

Was soll denn bei 2 Watt Chips denn heiß werden? Es weiß ja bis heute keiner, was diese ominösen 90c bei GPU Z (der Entwickler selbst von Gpu Z selbst nicht) ist. Der Speicher kann es mal ja nicht sein, wenn man sich FormatC seine Thermobilder ansieht.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Da das Mem selbst net viel W verbraucht ist halt die total separate Kühlung ala Coolviper ideal gewesen.(Stachelschweinchen v+h)

Interessant wäre, was beim Ref.kühler anders aufliegt als beim A4. Da muss doch irgendwas net passen oder bei der Montage schief gegangen sein. Hier im Thread war doch Einer mit sehr dünner WLP wo Es ging. Mit oder ohne Backplate.
Die B könnte man ja wirklich mal weglassen und auf die Spawas kleine Kühlkörper machen.(um den Hitzestau auszuschliessen)


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da das Mem selbst net viel W verbraucht ist halt die total separate Kühlung ala Coolviper ideal gewesen.(Stachelschweinchen v+h)
> 
> Interessant wäre, was beim Ref.kühler anders aufliegt als beim A4. Da muss doch irgendwas net passen oder bei der Montage schief gegangen sein. Hier im Thread war doch Einer mit sehr dünner WLP wo Es ging. Mit oder ohne Backplate.
> Die B könnte man ja wirklich mal weglassen und auf die Spawas kleine Kühlkörper machen.(um den Hitzestau auszuschliessen)



Alles probiert nützt alles nichts. Das muss irgendwas ganz kleines sein, was auf der Karte einfach nicht relevant aussieht und nicht mitgekühlt wird. Hab aber keinen Plan was.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Die Pulse hatte noch nen kleinen Schniepel extra mehr als die Anderen. #1294
AMD NAVI Laberthread

btw.
Original sollen wohl bei Custom XYZ auf dem Mem 0,5mm und auf den Spawas 1,0mm Pads sein.
Net das zu dicke Pads isolieren.(mal nachmessen den Höhenunterschied bei Beiden)
Könnte bei jeder Custom ein mue anders sein, je nachdem wie die Bleche aussehen.
(z.Bsp. Asus mit dem komischen Rahmen)


----------



## Coolviper (24. August 2019)

Ich habe mir die letzten Seiten mal durchgelesen. Ich nutze Sync gar nicht. Die Temperaturen wurden nach ca. 15 Min. Heaven Benchmark 4.0 mit max. Einstellungen abgelesen. Bei AC Odyssey waren die Temps. sehr ähnlich. Ich habe die Karte nicht mehr und es war eine 5700-er ohne XT.
Da ich mit der Karte Probleme mit meinem 144 Mhz Monitor habe und der Treiber alles andere als ausgereift ist,werde ich mir erstmal eine 2060 Super oder 2070-er holen.
Ich poste nochmal die Screen´s wie ich meine Kühlung verbaut habe. Vielleicht komme ich irgendwann auf die Navi zurück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

Bitte ignorieren.


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

Kenn mich mit dem Accelero jetzt nicht so aus, aber werden dort auch die Controller gekühlt?
Ich hab unten im Bild die betreffenden Stellen mal rot markiert.

Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, der Referenzkühler deckt aber mindestens 2 von den Controllern ebenfalls ab!
Der auf der Vorderseite ist der Controller (oben Mitte) für die Speicherspannungen, der auf der Rückseite für die GPU-Spannung.
Die beiden Phasen für den Speicher sind die roten Blöcke rechts und links vom Controller.

Falls noch nicht geschehen, würde ich diese Elemente unbedingt kühlen.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich der gemessene Speichertemperaturwert auf eines dieser Bauteile bezieht.

Beim EK-Block sind diese Elemente übrigens auch mit abgedeckt.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Immer schön, das die Leute im Thread so gut zusammenarbeiten.

Coolviper Good Luck!


----------



## Coolviper (24. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Coolviper Good Luck!



Danke,viel Spaß noch mit Navi


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die letzten Seiten mal durchgelesen. Ich nutze Sync gar nicht. Die Temperaturen wurden nach ca. 15 Min. Heaven Benchmark 4.0 mit max. Einstellungen abgelesen. Bei AC Odyssey waren die Temps. sehr ähnlich. Ich habe die Karte nicht mehr und es war eine 5700-er ohne XT.
> Da ich mit der Karte Probleme mit meinem 144 Mhz Monitor habe und der Treiber alles andere als ausgereift ist,werde ich mir erstmal eine 2060 Super oder 2070-er holen.
> Ich poste nochmal die Screen´s wie ich meine Kühlung verbaut habe. Vielleicht komme ich irgendwann auf die Navi zurück
> 
> ...



Danke dir für deine nochmalige Aufnahme zur Info. Bei der Non XT ist das Temperaturverhalten viel besser ausgelegt. Da hat man schon wirklich gute Werte mit dem Blower und hier wie auch Gurdi hat gezeigt das die Karte genug Spielraum hat. Bei der XT Version ist es leider so als wäre diese Karte bis an die Kotzgrenze hochgepusht worden. Finde es auch wirklich frech, dass man die Memory nicht nach unten ziehen kann von dem Takt wie auch die Spannung. 

Aber wir wissen ja das es eh nicht an dem liegt sondern da irgendwas ausgelesen wird, was anscheinend gar nichts mit der Memory zu tun hat. 

Einen Versuch habe ich jetzt noch gestartet und die Backplate mal etwas nach vorne versetzt, damit mehr wo das heiße ist auf der BP aufliegt. Werde es am Abend testen, wenn das auch nichts gebracht hat, wird es eine grüne Karte und ich schau mal bei der nächsten Gen bei Rot vorbei. Aber erst dann wenn es wieder Karten gibt die keine Probleme machen. Das ist etwas was sich AMD aber ankreiden lassen muss, denn sie schaffen es nicht Ihre Karten so zu kühlen von Lautstärke bis Leistung das man nicht selbst anlegen muss und genau bei diesem Thema hätten sie sich viele Freunde machen können, denn Navi selbst ist eine tolle Karte, gar keine Frage.


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

Hab hier auch mal eine GPU-Z Analyse meines Setups im Superposition 4K.
Bin jetzt bei 200 Watt bei 2GHz geblieben. Speicher auf 900MHz - das Ganze ist jetzt felsenstabil.

Den Bug des dauerhaften maximalen Speichertaktes im Multi-Monitor-Setup hat AMD immer noch nicht behoben.
Den gibt es aber auch heute noch bei 590 - da gebe ich die Hoffnung eigentlich auf.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich mit dem 19.8.1 sonst keinerlei Probleme habe.


----------



## Ace (24. August 2019)

Ich habe mein EK kühler auch montiert,läuft alles so weit.
In Benchmark's komme ich auf max. 90° Hot Spot.

Ich habe jetzt erst mal getestet was bei Standard Vcore 1,2V so geht und bin damit bei 2230Mhz gelandet.
Eine Erhörung des PT mit 50% bringt nix mehr bei 1,2V.
Muss mal weiter Testen womit ich am besten fahre.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Hab hier auch mal eine GPU-Z Analyse meines Setups im Superposition 4K.
> Bin jetzt bei 200 Watt bei 2GHz geblieben. Speicher auf 900MHz - das Ganze ist jetzt felsenstabil.
> 
> Den Bug des dauerhaften maximalen Speichertaktes im Multi-Monitor-Setup hat AMD immer noch nicht behoben.
> ...



Diese Werte ungefähr erhalte ich auch bei Superposition mit dem AE und die 72c auf Mem habe ich auch. Das ist aber immer bei mir das Indiz das es dann 90-95c nach 60 min GTA V werden. Hast du das Game? Würde mal gern die Temps unter Wasser nach einer Stunde sehen.


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich habe mein EK kühler auch montiert,läuft alles so weit.
> In Benchmark's komme ich auf max. 90° Hot Spot.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt erst mal getestet was bei Standard Vcore 1,2V so geht und bin damit bei 2230Mhz gelandet.
> ...



Der Hotspot sieht aber nicht gut aus bei Dir :/
Fast 40 Grad Differenz ist definitiv zu viel!

Bei mir sind es nur 16.
Das würde ich nochmal nachziehen oder neu verschrauben.



hks1981 schrieb:


> Diese Werte ungefähr erhalte ich auch bei Superposition mit dem AE und die 72c auf Mem habe ich auch. Das ist aber immer bei mir das Indiz das es dann 90-95c nach 60 min GTA V werden. Hast du das Game? Würde mal gern die Temps unter Wasser nach einer Stunde sehen.



GTA V hab ich leider nicht nicht. Meine Spieleauswahl ist oben im Dock 
Vielleicht Witcher 3, PUBG, Forza oder Destiny 2?


----------



## Ace (24. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Der Hotspot sieht aber nicht gut aus bei Dir :/
> Fast 40 Grad Differenz ist definitiv zu viel!
> 
> Bei mir sind es nur 16.
> Das würde ich nochmal nachziehen oder neu verschrauben.



Dann mach mal bei dir 1,2V drauf wie es da aus sieht und lass mal 4k laufen,da hab ich weniger.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Einen Versuch habe ich jetzt noch gestartet und die Backplate mal etwas nach vorne versetzt, ...



Raff hatte keine Backplate sondern nur die großen Kühlkörper auf der Rückseite.(8:50) Nur kurzer Test!?
YouTube

Könnte man dann noch mit Lüfter versehen.
Sieht der eine Post bei YT auch so:
"hyperdriverr vor 3 Tagen (bearbeitet)
Arctic Accelero iv owner here. That back plate will let heat from the vrm heat the ram a bit and also needs an air cpu cooler blowing over the back plate a bit.
If you don't have an air cpu cooler the back plate can get to 90c, I installed a scythe fuma2 and the back plate's max temps are about 70c. I made one modification to mine, I made a clamp for the back plate so it can compress the thermal pads more. I never tested with just the original clamps though so I cant verify how much of a difference it makes."
YouTube


----------



## Ace (24. August 2019)

Ich glaube auch mit dem Hot Spt ist einfach Karten abhängig,manche haben mehr,manche weniger die Streuung ist groß
bei den Karten, drauf geschissen


----------



## openSUSE (24. August 2019)

Wenn ihr die Temps vergleicht, dann bitte mit default settings?
Vielleicht Vram auf 900 oder so, aber wenn jeder was anderes bei Volt usw einstellt dann kann man nix vergleichen :O


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

Ich rede ja auch nicht vom direkten Vergleich, sondern vom Delta zwischen Core und Hotspot.
Eine Hotspot-Temperatur von 86 habe ich bei 1,3 Volt und 320 Watt Verbrauch: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1055769
Und auch da sind es maximal 27 Grad Delta.


----------



## Ace (24. August 2019)

laut EK wird so montiert und meine ist eigentlich perfekt verschraubt,ich baue nochmal auseinander wie die abdrücke sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## openSUSE (24. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Ich rede ja auch nicht vom direkten Vergleich, sondern vom Delta zwischen Core und Hotspot.
> Eine Hotspot-Temperatur von 86 habe ich bei 1,3 Volt und 320 Watt Verbrauch: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1055769
> Und auch da sind es maximal 27 Grad Delta.


Aber genau das Zeigt doch wir sehr der Hotspot (und auch die Diff Temp) von der Spannung abhängt. Erhöhe ich die Spannung steigt auch der Hotspot und umgekehrt.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Da wird wohl die Igor-Methode net für alle Air so glücklich sein.(zumindestens mit 1,2V und mehr)


----------



## openSUSE (24. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da wird wohl die Igor-Methode net für alle Air so glücklich sein.



Doch Natürlich, du darfst nicht vergessen, dass Igor an die Ströme geht.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Kann man net Beides nutzen? 1,15V und -5..-10..-15A bei TDC 180W ohne Anheben des PT
SOC natürlich auf 1,05..1,075V.


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2019)

So hab die nonXT jetzt mal geflasht, leider sind die Shader trotzdem lockt.
Dennoch, ganz praktisch für den ein oder anderen evtl., es funzt auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme.


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So hab die nonXT jetzt mal geflasht, leider sind die Shader trotzdem lockt.
> Dennoch, ganz praktisch für den ein oder anderen evtl., es funzt auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme.



Ja aber was hat dann das Bios für einen Sinn wenn es die Shader unberührt gelassen hat? Merkst du iwo eine Verbesserung? Wenn ja wo und was genau?


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Aber genau das Zeigt doch wir sehr der Hotspot (und auch die Diff Temp) von der Spannung abhängt. Erhöhe ich die Spannung steigt auch der Hotspot und umgekehrt.



Diese Abhängigkeit ist ja wohl logisch.
aber bitteschön:
Stock, nur Powerlimit hochgezogen:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1055681
53 Grad Core, 73 Grad Hotspot
Du möchtest mir doch jetzt nicht erzählen, dass das bei gleicher Spannung mit 47 Grad Core und 84 Grad Hotspot vergleichbar ist? 
Das Temperatur-Delta ist bei Ace fast doppelt so hoch! Bei seiner Core-Temperatur sollte der Hotspot meiner Meinung nach mindestens 10 Grad niedriger liegen. 
Da gehen bei mir die Alarmglocken an und ich würde sagen, dass der Spread auf der GPU nicht optimal ist. Das gab es bei Vega auch schon. Einfaches neu aufsetzen des Kühlers hat da auch schon viel verändert.

Ob es ihn stört oder nicht, ist natürlich seine Sache


----------



## openSUSE (24. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kann man net Beides nutzen? 1,15V und -5..-10..-15A bei TDC 180W ohne Anheben des PT
> SOC natürlich auf 1,05..1,075V.



Prinzipiell schon, nur würde ich atm WattMan und MPT nicht gemeinsam nutzen. Wenn du zb 1,1V einstellst und nach zb -X A der  GPU Takt zu weit runter geht dann könnte man mal probieren die Spannung LEICHT zu erhöhen (mit MPT!)
Sorry, kann atm keine Bilder/"Messungen" liefern   nutze einen "speziellen" Treiber.


----------



## openSUSE (24. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Diese Abhängigkeit ist ja wohl logisch.
> aber bitteschön:
> Stock, nur Powerlimit hochgezogen:
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=1055681
> ...



Habe nie gesagt das mir sein Hotspot gefällt, oder das damit alles ok ist. Nur wenn man vergleicht, dann doch bitte vergleichbares.


----------



## Ace (24. August 2019)

Also Karte war gut zusammen gebaut,jetzt gerade wieder alles zusammen und Hot Spot jetzt 111°
ist doch wohl ein Witz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

Autsch! Da stimmt doch irgendwas mit GPU oder Kühler nicht. 
Nach welcher Methode schraubst Du zusammen?
Ich habe nach der Methode von Igor, nicht überkreuzt, sondern von der Slotblende Richtung Ende der Karte geschraubt.


----------



## Ace (24. August 2019)

Hab ich auch so ,mach morgen nochmal auseinander,alle guten Dinge sind 3.


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

Hast eventuell mal geschaut, ob Kühler oder GPU nicht plan sind?
Einfach mal mit Lineal, Kreditkarte oder Ähnlichem schauen, ob irgendwo Spalte sind, wenn auf GPU oder Kühler aufgelegt.


----------



## Ace (24. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Hast eventuell mal geschaut, ob Kühler oder GPU nicht plan sind?
> Einfach mal mit Lineal, Kreditkarte oder Ähnlichem schauen, ob irgendwo Spalte sind, wenn auf GPU oder Kühler aufgelegt.



Abdrücke sind gut,was mich noch ärgert sind diese dünnen RGB Kabel da sind 2 schon von kaputt vom 2x mal bewegen,ist echt ein Witz!
ich kauf mir eh den Alphaccool Kühler noch.
Ich Frage mich auch,warum EK da so viele verschiedene Schrauben mit liefert in verschiedenen größen ,obwohl nur 1 Größe gebraucht wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja aber was hat dann das Bios für einen Sinn wenn es die Shader unberührt gelassen hat? Merkst du iwo eine Verbesserung? Wenn ja wo und was genau?



Im Grunde keinen dank dem Tool von Hellm, wollte lediglich mal berichten.

@Ace:Mal die Paste etwas dicker aufgetragen?Irgendwo hast du ja keinen Kontakt.


----------



## Ace (24. August 2019)

Paste sitzt auf der GPU absolut TOP!Die GPU Temp ist ja nicht das Problem.Ich sehe Morgen nochmal nach,hab jetzt keine Lust mehr.


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

Der Hotspot ist der heißeste Punkt der GPU. 
GPU Temperatur ist also im Grunde genommen schon das Problem, nur eben nicht die Edge-Temperatur, sondern die Hotspot-Temperatur.
Leider ist die Hotspot-Temperatur aber genau die, in derer Abhängigkeit die Karte taktet.

Bin aufs Ergebnis gespannt, aber irgendwas ist da schon ungewöhnlich.


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

Ich denke ich habe das Temp Problem nun doch noch in den Griff bekommen. Also bei GTA V habe ich ja 95c Memtemp nach 60 Min gehabt. Nun habe ich maximalst nach den erneuten 60Min dämlichen herumfahren ^^ 76c gehabt. Habe auch Vsync komplett OFF gehabt damit die Karte auch wirklich voll ausgelastet ist und war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies dürfte der wichtigste Bereich für diese komische MEMTEMP schwachsinn sein (das dicke Rote). Habe jetzt die BP so weit es geht nach links  (richtung Anschlüsse) geschoben und die Pads neu verteilt. vorne habe ich nun noch ein paar Kupferkühler drauf geklebt (dicke Rote Strich). 

Das Tool von Helm habe ich wieder runter, denn hier wird anscheinend auch nicht dynamisch getaktet da man z.B. auch nur eingeben kann maximal 180w z.B. Daher war die Karte um den dreh immer so bei 163-180W unterwegs bei GTA. Nur mit dem Tool von AMD also der Wattman bewegt sich die Karte im Schnitt bei mir auf 143W mit kleinen Ausreißern auf 169W bei 60FPS (Mehr bekomme ich bei meinen Einstellungen in GTA auch nicht hin. Der Takt liegt bei 1886 AVG je nach Wuselfaktor Stadt, Land, usw. 

Superposition nach einem Test vor dem erneuten Ausrichten war 74c nach dem ersten Durchgang jetzt komme ich nach dem ersten Durchgang auf lächerliche 63c.


----------



## panthex (24. August 2019)

Stark! Dann scheint es wirklich daran zu liegen, dass die Mosfets über das PCB ihre Hitze an die Speicherbausteine abgeben.
Kühlt man den Bereich dazwischen natürlich noch aktiv runter, wirkt man der Wärmeübertragung entgegen.

Freut mich, dass Du eine Lösung gefunden hast! 
Dann muss Navi ja vielleicht doch nicht weg


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Prinzipiell schon, nur würde ich atm WattMan und MPT nicht gemeinsam nutzen. Wenn du zb 1,1V einstellst und nach zb -X A der  GPU Takt zu weit runter geht dann könnte man mal probieren die Spannung LEICHT zu erhöhen (mit MPT!)
> Sorry, kann atm keine Bilder/"Messungen" liefern   nutze einen "speziellen" Treiber.



Ich meinte ja auch die max. Spannung im MPT auf 1,15V festzulegen. Das würde ja rechnerisch für 155A und 180W reichen. Alles nur im MPT und den Wattman nur für den Takt. (ob dann 1,20 im Wattman oder eher 1,15V sinnvoll sind, weiß ich net)

btw.
hks hat jetzt auch deutlich weniger W (macht wieviel °C)
Wenn die Wärme von den diesen Spawas(rot) kommt war die aktive Kühlung der Spawas auf der Rückseite 
mit Kühlkörper +Lüfter bei Coolviper genauso wirksam. Denn dann geben die Spawas gar net soviel Temp. in Richtung Mem ab. Und ohne Backplate auch besser zu trennen. Der große Kühlkörper für die Rückseite funzt auch bloss net richtig wg. der Kopplung VRM-Mem.(siehe YT#1606) Bei Raff war der Test einfach zu kurz und hat das Problem net gezeigt. Der open Benchtable ist außerdem Murks für 24/7- Temps.


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch die max. Spannung im MPT auf 1,15V festzulegen. Das würde ja rechnerisch für 155A und 180W reichen. Alles nur im MPT und den Wattman nur für den Takt. (ob dann 1,20 im Wattman oder eher 1,15V sinnvoll sind, weiß ich net)
> 
> btw.
> hks hat jetzt auch deutlich weniger W (macht wieviel °C)



Nein, denn ich hatte schon vor dem Tool diese Temps bei GTA. Ich wollte dies mit dem Tool von Hellm nur noch einwerfen, dass für meinen Zweck der Wattman das bessere Tool ist. Also vor dem BP nach links und Kühlersteinchen dazwischen hatte ich mit meinem Setting im Wattmann auch die 90c im GTA gehabt. Dann dachte ich mir ich schau mir das Tool von Helm an was nichts änderte außer das die Temps höher waren. Jetzt wieder Wattman und nun habe ich bessere Temps.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Verbesserung! Da macht Deine Sig wieder gute Laune.

Das mit dem MPT war jetzt net speziell an Dich gerichtet. Eher an große Customs, wo 180W funzen.
Bei Dir ist anscheinend Weniger Mehr.

Dann noch viel Spass in GTA.


----------



## Majorian (24. August 2019)

Ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit und danke erstmal für die Anregungen.  Ich habe einen Accelero III (kein Platz für die dicke Backplate des IV) und eine RX 5700 ohne XT.  Ein Unterschied zwischen dem Original-Kühler und dem Accelero ist ja, dass die zu kühlenden Teile nicht direkt mit dem fetten Kühlkörper verbunden sind. Auf dem Bild von hks1981 sieht man schön alle Teile, die im Original verbunden sind und somit zu kühlen sind. (Der links unten, direkt auf dem PCB, winzig klein, wird von manchen gerne mal vergessen oder ignoriert?). Ich hatte noch links und rechts vom GPU Kühlerblock, direkt an den Heatpipes, Wärmeleitpads angebracht, damit einige RAM-Kühler irgendwie Kontakt zum Heatsink bekommen. Bei 2 RAM-Kühlern habe ich einfach noch die originalen Pads raufgepackt um eine Verbindung herzustellen. Der Effekt sind ca. 4-5 Grad kühlere RAM Temps. Wenn man jetzt alles noch mal von vorne machen würde, dann würde ich schon von Beginn an darauf achten, dass die kleinen Kühlerchen soweit möglich in Kontakt mit dem Heatsink kommen. Und ich würde oben den Hinweis von hks1981 beherzigen.

Im More Power Tool sollte man übrigens noch die Lüfterwerte vom Accelero eintragen, damit der Wattman den Lüfter richtig steuern kann. Tut man das nicht, denkt die Karte halt, es wäre immer noch der Stock-Lüfter drauf und jede Lüfterkurve spinnt nur rum, denn 40% von den originalen 4950 RPM sind dann mit dem Accelero schon die max. RPM.

Ich habe die Karte im MPT auch noch auf max. 1950 Mhz gestellt und im Wattman entsprechend eingestellt und undervoltet. Bios-Flash kann man sich ja mit dem Tool sparen.

Ich denke der Accelero ist nicht sooo optimal für die Karte, aber gut, die ist halt auch neu, der Accelero ist alt.


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Kannst Du mal bitte auf dem Bild das Teil links unten markieren, Welches Du meinst.


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zur Verbesserung! Da macht Deine Sig wieder gute Laune.
> 
> Das mit dem MPT war jetzt net speziell an Dich gerichtet. Eher an große Customs, wo 180W funzen.
> Bei Dir ist anscheindend Weniger Mehr.
> ...



Nein habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst  wollte nur sagen, dass es vorher ohne dem Tool von Hellm auch immer an die 145-165w gezogen hatte aber trotzdem extreme Temps.

Ohne BP beim AE war es bei mir doch so 5-6c schlechtere Temp. Die BP von AE ergibt da schon Sinn, da es auch genau dafür ausgelegt wurde ohne Kühlerchen vorne zu kühlen.

GTA spiel ich eigentlich gar nicht mehr sondern nehme es immer nur her als WorstCase  glaub mir die Stunde herumfahren, tankstellen anzünden usw langweilen mich schon


----------



## Gurdi (24. August 2019)

Ich will ja nicht Klugscheißen, aber ich mach es trotzdem. Ich versuche euch das seit gefühlten 100Posts zu vermitteln das die Leiterbahnen zwischen dem Mem und den SpaWas die Memtemp dirigieren.

@Majorian: Kannst du mal deine Setting teilen pls. Hab auch die non XT gerade verbaut.


----------



## Majorian (24. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal bitte auf dem Bild das Teil links unten markieren, Welches Du meinst.



Das ist doch keine 5700 Referenz so wie ich das sehe. Meine sieht anders aus. Hier in diesem Beitrag ist ein Bild: AMD NAVI Laberthread

Der Pfeil ganz links unten zeigt das Teil. Das ist aber halt direkt auf dem PCB. Ich habe daher dort nur ein Wärmeleitpad raufgemacht und darauf einen Heatsink verklebt. Drum herum zum Isolieren dann noch diesen Klebefilm.


----------



## Komolze (24. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe das Temp Problem nun doch noch in den Griff bekommen. Also bei GTA V habe ich ja 95c Memtemp nach 60 Min gehabt. Nun habe ich maximalst nach den erneuten 60Min dämlichen herumfahren ^^ 76c gehabt. Habe auch Vsync komplett OFF gehabt damit die Karte auch wirklich voll ausgelastet ist und war.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




vielen herzlichen dank für diese Rückmeldung. 
jetzt muss ich morgen nochmal umbauen 
ich werde rückmeldung geben ob es bei mir auch funtzt


----------



## RX480 (24. August 2019)

Oh,
wusste gar net das beim A4 vorne gar nix ist.  Vollkommen verkehrte Welt.

Da müsste die Graka in Slot 2 damit das rückwärtige Kühlrippenmonster noch nen aktiven Lüfter bekommen kann.
Bei dem einem YT-Video#1606 hatte Jemand bei den Antworten auch noch geschrieben, das Er stärkere Klammern genommen hat. (um den Anpressdruck des hinteren Kühlkörpers zu verbessern)


----------



## Majorian (24. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Majorian: Kannst du mal deine Setting teilen pls. Hab auch die non XT gerade verbaut.



Ja klar:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem UV Setting weiß ich noch nicht ob das dauerhaft stabil ist. Aber sieht erst mal sehr gut aus. 1090 mV war nicht stabil. Eigentlich sollte man das alles im MPT machen können ohne UV über den Wattman, aber dort werden meine Ampere Werte anscheinend ignoriert. Der Rest funzt mit dem MPT.

Die Minimum-Werte in der Lüfterkurve bis 60 Grad sind 20%. Da habe ich mich an die Empfehlung von Arctic gehalten.


----------



## Komolze (24. August 2019)

@hks1981 vielleicht gibst du die Tage bitte nochmal bescheid ob das Problem nun gelöst ist. So richtig traue ich dem Braten nicht und ich habe auch keine Lust alles wieder umsonst umzubauen. Danke


----------



## hks1981 (24. August 2019)

Selbstverständlich mach ich das  hab auch mal Metro exodus ohne Vsync betrieben. Hier war es bisher früher so das ohne Vsync die Mem 95c und mehr erreichte und dann fröhlich rauf und runter drosselte. Jetzt sind es 90c aber stabil! Avg waren es aber 84c. Ich glaub das ist mein absoluter Mem aufheizer den ich besitze . Spiele das Game über den GamingPass von MS und hier wird nie runter getaktet ka warum egal und wenn ich mir nur eine Wand anschaue  also für mich der Ultimativ Test.

Wenn ich Vsync aber an habe bei durchgängig 60FPS sind die Memwerte bei 70/72c

Wenn das jetzt mal so bleibt bin ich glücklich. Morgen install ich mir wieder Anno 1800 da war es auch immer kritisch. Danach wenn das alles passt wird dieses ganze Überwachungsdingens deinstalliert und nur noch gezockt, denn das war ja mal das Ziel mit der Karte und nicht nur Basteln und Messen^^


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2019)

Passt mit den aktuellen Treibern auch auf mit der Lüftersteuerung vom Wattman. Die ist aktuell völlig verbuggt, sobald man die auf manuell stellt machen die Karten teils den größten Unsinn.
Mir fehlt die Zeit den genauen Grund dingfest zu machen, wenn Ihr könnt lasst die Steuerung auf Auto oder aber ändert die Werte mit dem Tool von Hellm.


----------



## Komolze (25. August 2019)

Eigentlich kann der Refkühler ja nur die Mosfets besser kühlen als es der Accelero tut, den den Bereich kühlt der Refkühler ja auch nicht direkt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann der Refkühler ja nur die Mosfets besser kühlen als es der Accelero tut, den den Bereich kühlt der Refkühler ja auch nicht direkt.



Die Baseplate nimmt aber mehr Hitze aus der Platine.


----------



## RX480 (25. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann der Refkühler ja nur die Mosfets besser kühlen als es der Accelero tut, den den Bereich kühlt der Refkühler ja auch nicht direkt.



Ist ja auch besser die Wärmequelle direkt zu kühlen. Deswegen war bei Rückbau das Problem vom Tisch.
Das passive Kühlung beim A4 nach ner Stunde net mehr reicht ist klar, weil die Luft im Gehäuse sich aufwärmt.
Der Tempanstieg wird sicher 1:1 wirksam. (Halt mal die Seitenwand auf. Falls man extreme Sessions mit max. Fps vorhat.)

Prinzipiell sind für Air die Showcases net so toll. Ein Billgcase für 50€ mit Seitenlüfter IN ist viel effektiver.
Bei Problemen mit der Backplate-Kühlung.
Oder man verlegt per Riser die Graka sinnvoll, z.Bsp. vertikal vor die Frontlüfter.


----------



## Komolze (25. August 2019)

ich habe ein. corsair carbide air 540 welches einen guten Luftstrom hat


----------



## RX480 (25. August 2019)

Die Rippen vom Kühlkörper bei dem A4 stehen ungünstig zum Luftstrom, deswegen wäre ja auch ein Versuch mit Riser interessant.
Oder man gibt halt mal 5€ für nen zusätzlichen aktiven Lüfter aus. (auf den Kühlkörper/Backplate)
Arctic P12 PWM PST 120x120x25mm 200-1800 U/min schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de
Zeit/Geld//Nutzen läuft sonst vollkommen aus dem Ruder. Die Geduld hätte ich net.

Vermutlich wird die billige China AiO bereits besser funzen als der A4.  Meine die 120er Frostflow mit P+P.(für ne 5700)
(gute Lüfter bräuchte man zusätzlich)
RX 5700 AIO water-cooling with the ID-Cooling Frostflow 120VGA : Amd
(erinnert mich ein wenig an die ersten R7-Modds)


----------



## hks1981 (25. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> @hks1981 vielleicht gibst du die Tage bitte nochmal bescheid ob das Problem nun gelöst ist. So richtig traue ich dem Braten nicht und ich habe auch keine Lust alles wieder umsonst umzubauen. Danke



Also ich habe heute nochmals die Karte komplett zerlegt . Habe mich an diese Punkte alle gehalten wie auf diesem Bild: (orangenen und roten dicken Strich, wichtig alle Orangenen auch wenn du auf deiner Karte da nichts so genauo siehst.  Auch habe ich diesen schwarzen Kunstoff den du unter die BP bei der GPU legst gegen die Wärmeleitpads getauscht. Dann ist es wichtig nach dem du die 4 Schrauben hinten zugezogen hast, die kleinen 6 Stück die man auf den Seiten anschraubt so positionierst, dass die Karte überall auf den blauen Pads aufliegen und gleichmäßig Druck ausüben. Auf das habe ich früher nicht so geschaut eher so auf "ja wird schon passen montiert " Zusätzlich bläst noch ein 120er Lüfter auf die BP. Habe diesen einfach nur draufgelegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe heute nochmals SuperPosition laufen lassen und hatte wie gestern angenehme 63-66c auf den Mem alles andere war unter 60 oder leicht drüber.

Dann weil mir wirklich die Zeit fehlt GTA immer eine Stunde zu Zocken habe ich mal wieder meinen Furmark angeworfen und habe nach 15min 82c und ab hier ist es dann auch geblieben und nichts hat sich mehr getan. Ich denke daher ich habe nun für mich die Kühlung gefunden die notwendig ist um die Karte unter dem Kritischen zu halten. Lüfter sind angenehm leise und ich kann beim Wattman keine Probleme mit der Steuerung feststellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke das kann sich sehen lassen, wenn man sich das Video von PCGH ansieht wo er nach 1 Min schon den Furmark abbricht weil er auf 95c gekommen ist.

@Komolze, wenn du magst schick ich dir mal mein Profil von Watmann eventuell ist das auch was für dich.


----------



## openSUSE (25. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> ...


Verstehe mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, wenn es für dich so passt ist ja alles ok.
Aber wenn wir hier die Kühlleistung vergleichen wollen, dann geht das doch nur mit gleichen Werten. Meiner Meinung nach wäre der ref kühler mit dem Undervolting auch nicht wirklich viel schlechter.

Edit:
Auch verstehe ich nicht wie du den kühler, nur mit den wärmeleitpads die dabei waren, anständig montieren konntest. ( Ich meine natürlich die Backplatte!) Sind doch deutlich zu wenig. Hast du andere benutzt?


----------



## hks1981 (25. August 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Verstehe mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch, wenn es für dich so passt ist ja alles ok.
> Aber wenn wir hier die Kühlleistung vergleichen wollen, dann geht das doch nur mit gleichen Werten. Meiner Meinung nach wäre der ref kühler mit dem Undervolting auch nicht wirklich viel schlechter.
> 
> Edit:
> Auch verstehe ich nicht wie du den kühler, nur mit den wärmeleitpads die dabei waren, anständig montieren konntest. ( Ich meine natürlich die Backplatte!) Sind doch deutlich zu wenig. Hast du andere benutzt?



Wieso zu wenig? Da sind mehr als ausreichend dabei. Habe sogar stellen damit gekühlt die gar nicht wichtig sind weil ich schon gar nicht mehr wusste wohin damit, siehe GPU Teil. 

Es ging mir auch nie um schlechter oder besser als mit der Referenz, was absoluter blödsinn von dir ist, denn GPU Temp bei 47c die möchte ich gerne mit Referenz sehen  

Mir ging es zu 85% um die Lautstärke und ja die ist um 100% besser als mit Referenzkühlung und die Temps sind mir nur 15% wichtig. Möchte innerhalb der sicheren Zone sein, was mir nun definitiv gelungen ist. 66c bei GTA V ist mehr als in Ordnung bei der Memtemp.

Hatte das gleiche Profil auch bei der Referenz, keine Sorge und da sind Welten dazwischen.

Wünsch dir noch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2019)

Hier mal Vergleichstemps von der Ref, jetzt endlich übrigens mit Umbau mit freundlicher Unterstützung von HKS 
Man beachte auch die sehr gleichmäßigen Frametimes mit dem Setting. Leistungsmäßig liegt das leicht unterhalb der XT mit leicht gedrosseltem Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (25. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hier mal Vergleichstemps von der Ref, jetzt endlich übrigens mit Umbau mit freundlicher Unterstützung von HKS
> Man beachte auch die sehr gleichmäßigen Frametimes mit dem Setting. Leistungsmäßig liegt das leicht unterhalb der XT mit leicht gedrosseltem Lüfter.
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du die gebrochene Schraube rausbekommen?


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hast du die gebrochene Schraube rausbekommen?



Ich hab nicht mal eine gefunden um ehrlich zu sein. Wo war die denn? Mir fehlten jedoch die Schrauben um die Shroud mit der Baseplate zu verbinden, das war gar nicht so einfach im Keller passende zu finden. Schrauben aus dem 2. Weltkrieg haben es dann gerichtet


----------



## hks1981 (25. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht mal eine gefunden um ehrlich zu sein. Wo war die denn? Mir fehlten jedoch die Schrauben um die Shroud mit der Baseplate zu verbinden, das war gar nicht so einfach im Keller passende zu finden. Schrauben aus dem 2. Weltkrieg haben es dann gerichtet



Oh sorry, ich dachte ich hab dir alles geschickt anscheinend nicht^^ ich werf immer alle schrauben in ein säckchen daher hab ich wohl dann diese vergessen^^

Direkt am Kühler eine Schraube die mit dem PCB verschraubt wird^^ Ich meine das Teil mit dem Handkanten schlag


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Oh sorry, ich dachte ich hab dir alles geschickt anscheinend nicht^^ ich werf immer alle schrauben in ein säckchen daher hab ich wohl dann diese vergessen^^
> 
> Direkt am Kühler eine Schraube die mit dem PCB verschraubt wird^^ Ich meine das Teil mit dem Handkanten schlag



Keine gesehen, scheint auf jeden Fall nicht zu stören 
Bei der Shroud habe ich auch eine Schraube weggelassen in der Mitte, kann sein das die da war.


----------



## openSUSE (25. August 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wieso zu wenig? Da sind mehr als ausreichend dabei. Habe sogar stellen damit gekühlt die gar nicht wichtig sind weil ich schon gar nicht mehr wusste wohin damit, siehe GPU Teil.


Also mir waren das zuwenig, liegt aber daran, dass ich erst als ich zb die VRMs mit "3 Streifen" Pads versogt habe auf anständige Temps gekommen bin. Was ja auch kein Problem ist da eh das PCB gekühlt wird und man so eben nicht nur die Fläche der VRMs selbs zu kühlung hat.



> Es ging mir auch nie um schlechter oder besser als mit der Referenz, was absoluter blödsinn von dir ist, denn GPU Temp bei 47c die möchte ich gerne mit Referenz sehen
> 
> Mir ging es zu 85% um die Lautstärke und ja die ist um 100% besser als mit Referenzkühlung und die Temps sind mir nur 15% wichtig. Möchte innerhalb der sicheren Zone sein, was mir nun definitiv gelungen ist. 66c bei GTA V ist mehr als in Ordnung bei der Memtemp.
> 
> Hatte das gleiche Profil auch bei der Referenz, keine Sorge und da sind Welten dazwischen.


Klar die GPU und Hotspot Temsp sind super, nicht ganz so gut wie mit einem Morpheus aber deutlich besser als ref. Auch ist es eindeutig leiser, aber die "GPU-Z VRam Temp" ist eben nicht wirklich besser.



> Wünsch dir noch einen schönen Sonntag!


Danke dir 
 dir auch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Komolze (25. August 2019)

@hks1981 ja ich würde mich über dein Wattmanprofil freuen.
Ich kanns ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr erwarten bis ich heute Abend wieder umbauen kann 
Hast du auf der Vorderseite die RAM Bausteine auch noch Kühlerchen montiert oder kann man sich das sparen wenn man den markierten bereich gescheit kühlt?


----------



## Ace (25. August 2019)

Wie gesagt alle guten Dinge sind 3 jetzt passen die Temps.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2019)

Navi 5700 @ XT Build Custom & Referenz


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2019)

Werden bei euch eigentlich die Shader ALUs richtig ausgelesen von GPUZ?
Bei mir steht 2048 statt den 2300 die ich eigentlich haben müsste.


----------



## drstoecker (25. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Werden bei euch eigentlich die Shader ALUs richtig ausgelesen von GPUZ?
> Bei mir steht 2048 statt den 2300 die ich eigentlich haben müsste.


Vll liegt es am xt bios, war/ist es denn mit dem Orginal richtig?


----------



## hks1981 (25. August 2019)

Also wirklich mein letztes Optimierungsdingens. Habe heute nochmals versucht mal ohne BP und nur 2 Lüfter hinten. Vorne habe ich ja Kühlkörper montiert. Ja was soll ich sagen ein Schuß in den Ofen 106c waren es, dann habe ich abgebrochen. Das gute war, jetzt konnte ich hinten greifen wo es am heißesten ist und es wird nur wirklich Heiß dort wo die VRM sind und die 3 RAM Steinchen. Alles andere ist lächerlich aufgewärmt und nicht der Rede wert. Also alles nochmals hinten neu positioniert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja sehen nicht mehr so taufrisch aus, weil X mal rauf und runter und hier und da positioniert  das helle ist ein 1mm Pad welches nur die erhabenen Chips dort ausgleicht denn sonst wäre es wieder nicht plan mit der BP gewesen wenn ich dort die gleichen wieder genommen hätte. Also nach dem ich das alles nun so positioniert habe, musste Furmark für 36 Min herhalten und ja ich bin definitiv nun fertig  mit 84c habe ich nun mehr als in Ordnung die Temps im Griff. Denn wir kennen ja Furmark, sowas kommt nur hier vor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTA V kommt nach 50 Min wiedermal herumfahren auf 62-66c und alles bleibt wie es soll. Jetzt greif ich das Teil echt nicht mehr an und belasse es so wie es ist. GPU -Z wandert nun runter wie auch MSI Afterburner und nun muss bei mir der Fokus definitiv Gamen sein 

@Gurdi bevor GPU-Z runter kommt, habe die vollen Shader angezeigt. 2560 Shader


----------



## Majorian (25. August 2019)

Für meine 5700 werden in GPU-Z auch 2048 Shader angezeigt.

Bei meinem Acc. III war übrigens eine weitere Kühlung zur Verminderung der Memory-Temps, wie von hks1981 gezeigt, nicht erfolgreich. Aber da ist ja auch das Kühlkonzept etwas anders als beim IV. Schade, daß der IVer so groß ist bzw. dass der Graka-Anschluss zu nah am CPU Sockel sitzt. Finde das ja viel besser gelöst mit der Backplate und den dicken Wärmeleitpads.


----------



## RX480 (25. August 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Navi 5700 @ XT Build Custom & Referenz



Du hast bisher GPU+SOC nur UVtet. 

Macht zusätzlich bei Dir ein senken der A einen Unterschied ? (bei knapper TDC)


----------



## Minera (25. August 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> So ich bin raus Jungs rufe jetzt den Krankenwagen und gehe in die geschlossene. Danke für die netten Gespräche und die Ablenkung. Macht's gut.



Sorry für diesen Post. Sowas gehört hier einfach nicht ins Forum. Es tut mir leid. Bin leider auch kein Navi Besitzer mehr aus finanziellen Gründen wünsche euch aber viel Spaß damit .


----------



## EyRaptor (25. August 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Sorry für diesen Post. Sowas gehört hier einfach nicht ins Forum. Es tut mir leid. Bin leider auch kein Navi Besitzer mehr aus finanziellen Gründen wünsche euch aber viel Spaß damit .



Solange es dir jetzt wieder gut geht


----------



## Minera (25. August 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Solange es dir jetzt wieder gut geht



Ja passt schon.


----------



## hks1981 (25. August 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Sorry für diesen Post. Sowas gehört hier einfach nicht ins Forum. Es tut mir leid. Bin leider auch kein Navi Besitzer mehr aus finanziellen Gründen wünsche euch aber viel Spaß damit .



Hauptsache du bist wieder Gesund oder am Weg dorthin! Drücke dir ganz fest die Daumen!


----------



## drstoecker (25. August 2019)

Minera schrieb:


> Sorry für diesen Post. Sowas gehört hier einfach nicht ins Forum. Es tut mir leid. Bin leider auch kein Navi Besitzer mehr aus finanziellen Gründen wünsche euch aber viel Spaß damit .


Das stimmt mit dem POST aber manchmal gibt es Situationen da passiert es schonmal so. 
Schön das es die jetzt wieder besser geht.
übrigens habe ich auch keine navi aber ich plane das strix Modell demnächst zu kaufen mal sehen.


----------



## Komolze (25. August 2019)

@hks1981 würdest du mir mal dein Wattmanprofil irgendwo hochladen bitte?


----------



## Gurdi (25. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du hast bisher GPU+SOC nur UVtet.
> 
> Macht zusätzlich bei Dir ein senken der A einen Unterschied ? (bei knapper TDC)



Hat bei meinem sowieso schon sehr strammen Setting zu Bildflackern geführt die A auf 165 zu senken. Habs dann gelassen.


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

Kann momentan auch ne Treibersache sein. (analog Memtakt im Idle bei 144Hz-Monis)
Navi ist ja noch jung. 

Erstmal sehr schön, das bei Dir und hks die Kühlung der Leiterbahn zw. Mem+VRM  soviel hilft. 
Man lernt Hier immer Was dazu.
Hoffentlich kühlen die Customs von Haus aus die Spawas so gut, das man net jede Graka aufmachen muss.
Sonst hätte der doc gleich seinen ersten Patienten(Strixx).

btw.
Für 999 gibts die ersten Fertig-PC´s mit der THICC II.
Gamer PC Ryzen 5 3600 mit RX5700XT
(dazu nen W10-Key für 2,50€ und evtl. ne 1TB-SSD statt 500GB)


----------



## hks1981 (26. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> @hks1981 würdest du mir mal dein Wattmanprofil irgendwo hochladen bitte?



Ja stimmt, sorry!! Werde dir heute am Abend das Profil zukommen lassen.


----------



## Komolze (26. August 2019)

Also ich habe mich gestern nochmal dran versucht. Ich habe es 1:1 so wie HKS gemacht. Bei mir funktioniert das nicht. Ich habe nach wie vir beschissene MEM Temps. Ich vermute, dass meine Pads schon zu schlecht sind und/oder nicht plan aufliegen. Extra Lüfter ebenfalls draufgelegt. Ich hab mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so viel Mühe gegeben das zu kontrollieren weil ich gehofft habe, man würde vielleicht testweise wenigstens ein wenig einen Unterschied merken. Parallel habe ich mir aber noch neue Pads bestellt in unterschiedlichen Dicken. Das ist aber mein allerletzter Versuch. Ich habe jetzt wieder den Refkühler drauf mit modifizierten Pads und der Accelero Backplate. Das könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich das so lasse. mit den MBT habe ich die maximale Drehzahl auf 35%  featgelegt. Die Temps: max 84 GPU Max 98 Hotspot und max 88 Mem. VRM im niedrigen 80er Bereich max.


----------



## hks1981 (26. August 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich gestern nochmal dran versucht. Ich habe es 1:1 so wie HKS gemacht. Bei mir funktioniert das nicht. Ich habe nach wie vir beschissene MEM Temps. Ich vermute, dass meine Pads schon zu schlecht sind und/oder nicht plan aufliegen. Extra Lüfter ebenfalls draufgelegt. Ich hab mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so viel Mühe gegeben das zu kontrollieren weil ich gehofft habe, man würde vielleicht testweise wenigstens ein wenig einen Unterschied merken. Parallel habe ich mir aber noch neue Pads bestellt in unterschiedlichen Dicken. Das ist aber mein allerletzter Versuch. Ich habe jetzt wieder den Refkühler drauf mit modifizierten Pads und der Accelero Backplate. Das könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ich das so lasse. mit den MBT habe ich die maximale Drehzahl auf 35%  featgelegt. Die Temps: max 84 GPU Max 98 Hotspot und max 88 Mem. VRM im niedrigen 80er Bereich max.



Mit was hast du es getestet mit welchen Programm oder Game? Nimm mal dein Seitenteil vom Gehäuse runter, ich weiß dein Gehäuse ist Top aber probiere es bitte mal.


----------



## Turo1984 (26. August 2019)

Falls es wen interessiert, die Red Devil gibts grad auf Computeruniverse für 469,-€ inklusive Versand. Angegebene Lieferzeit 3-4 Wochen


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

NonLE für 463 aber wohl länger als 4Wo (unbestimmt)

Es werden bestimmt erstmal nur die LE´s eher verfügbar sein.

Hauptsache PC drückt den Preis der Konkurrenz.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich gucke gerade, ob ich meine 1070 gegen eine 5700XT austauschen soll (FreeSync-Monitor ist vorhanden, der wird zwar von NVidia als kompatible geführt, trotzdem hakt es an manchen Stellen) und da ich mich mit 2,5 oder 3-Slot-GraKas schwer tue (ich weiß garnicht, warum), bin ich auf der Suche nach einem 2-Slot Modell über die Powercolor 5700XT Red Dragon gestolpert.
PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Dragon ab €' '465,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ich muss zugeben, dass mir gerade auch ihr sehr einfaches Design sehr zusagt: Einfach schwarz und rechteckig.
Kein RGB und keine komisch designte, verschnörkelte, verwinkelte Kühlerabdeckung wie zB bei der großen Schwester der Red Devil, die paradoxerweise zur Zeit auch noch etwas günstiger ist.

Leider habe ich noch keine Testberichte zur Red Dragon gesehen, weder als Video, noch als Artikel zum lesen.
Mich würde halt interessieren, wie hier die Kühlung abschneidet, sprich wie warm wird die Karte bzw wie gut ist die Kühlung noch im Sommer (hab ne Dachgeschosswohnung, hier wird es wie jetzt gerade, wo ich diese Zeilen schreibe, schon mal an die 30°C drin warm) und wie laut sind die Lüfter.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der Karte und kann mir was dazu schreiben?


----------



## blautemple (26. August 2019)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> (FreeSync-Monitor ist vorhanden, der wird zwar von NVidia als kompatible geführt, trotzdem hakt es an manchen Stellen)



Wenn es mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte Probleme gibt wirst du genau dieselben Probleme auch mit einer AMD Karte haben


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn es mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte Probleme gibt wirst du genau dieselben Probleme auch mit einer AMD Karte haben



Woher kommt die Erkenntnis, das Freesync net ordentlich funzt ?
Geht bei geeigneten TV´s übrigens auch über HDMi, bei Deiner NV net.

btw.
2..2,5-Slot wird wohl nur mit der kleinen 5700 reichen. Da ist die Pulse sehr gut.
Beeindruckende Temps für so ein Leichtgewicht!

Für 2,7 Slot bin ich mal auf die Raw 2 gespannt. CB sollte ja demnächst ein Review bringen. (ist schon in der Redaktion)
8GB XFX RX 5700XT RAW II 8GB 3xDP/HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. August 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wenn es mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte Probleme gibt wirst du genau dieselben Probleme auch mit einer AMD Karte haben


Magst Du das bitte näher erläutern?


----------



## blautemple (26. August 2019)

Viel gibt es da nicht zu erläutern, Freesync und Gsync Compatible sind genau dasselbe, das heißt es wird immer genau gleich gut oder eben gleich schlecht funktionieren.


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Viel gibt es da nicht zu erläutern, Freesync und Gsync Compatible sind genau dasselbe, das heißt es wird immer genau gleich gut oder eben gleich schlecht funktionieren.



Eher net, siehe fehlende Samsung -Monis bei NV.
Gerade bei den UWQHD-Modellen gibts mit NV Probleme.
NV kann wohl auch net 8bit+FRC. (nutzen die Konsolen)
Bei 4k-HDR10 muss man mit NV@HDMi auch runter auf YUV.

Wie ist eigentlich der Stand mit HDR und AdaptiveSync gleichzeitig?


----------



## blautemple (26. August 2019)

Wie "eher net"? Gsync Compatible und Freesync sind einfach nur andere Bezeichnungen für Adaptive Sync. Keine Ahnung was Samsung damit jetzt zu tun haben soll


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (26. August 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie "eher net"? Gsync Compatible und Freesync sind einfach nur andere Bezeichnungen für Adaptive Sync. Keine Ahnung was Samsung damit jetzt zu tun haben soll


"Eher net" soll heißen, dass Du leider etwas daneben liegst.
FreeSync und GSync sollen auf dem Monitor das gleiche optische Ergebnis erzielen, in sofern hättest Du Recht.
Die beiden "Features" funktionieren technisch aber sehr unterschiedlich.
Warum wohl sind nicht alle Freesync-Monitore automatisch auch von NVidia als GSync-kompatible gelistet?
Ergo: Ein Monitor, der über Freesync verfügt, muss nicht automatisch auch gleich GSync-kompatible sein.
Warum wohl gibt es dieses Thema hier im Forum? [Sammelthread] User melden Gsync Kompatibel - Monitorliste

Egal, das lenkt ab, meine Frage war eine ganz andere.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. August 2019)

Red Dragon? 
Das ist gerad das erste mal, dass ich den Name überhaupt höre. Die ist ja mal von allen Customs komplett an mir vorbei gegangen.
Wieso konnte man denn dazu noch rein gar nichts lesen oder anschauen? Das würd mich jetzt auch mal interessieren.

So langsam bin ich nämlich kurz davor einfach eine andere als die Red Devil zu bestellen, diese Verfügbarkeit ist doch echt ein Witz, fast alle sind verfügbar, nur die nicht.
Edit: Non LE bei MF auch wieder drin für 469€! Schön das sie da den 30.8. angeben, aber meine bestellte immer noch nen unbekannten Termin hat


----------



## Bullelet (26. August 2019)

die sind zu doof bei MF kriegen es nicht mir ne vernüftige Red Devil zu schicken ne schicken ne FE ,Affen echt ey , solangsam erledigt sich das Thema Navi für mich


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

Die Devil geht sicher erstmal auf den US-Markt.

Ansonsten ist anscheinend Navi so interessant, das eine ähnliche Modellviefalt wie bei 2060+70 droht.
Ganz klar, das man net zu allen Modellen sofort Reviews findet.
Erstmal wurde nur die gute Mittelklasse vorgestellt (Ausnahme Devil = für mich obere Mittelkasse).
Die Dragon und die Mech sind preiswertere Modelle.

Evoke+THICC mehr optisch hübsch.(net so stark gekühlt wie die Devil)
Die kleine Pulse ist sehr gut. Die XT evtl. zu laut.


----------



## Bullelet (26. August 2019)

Ja 5700 war auch geil aber wennn die mir dauernd das falsche schicken ......


----------



## Bullelet (26. August 2019)

So Karte storniert , ich kaufe nie wieder bei MF.


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

Die hätten Dir nen Sonderpreis machen sollen. 369
Dann hätte man die Kleine behalten können.


----------



## Frontline25 (26. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> So Karte storniert , ich kaufe nie wieder bei MF.


Hatte damals bei MF versucht ne R9 390 zu kaufen, brauchte auch 4 Anläufe eine Funktionierende zu erhalten ...
Mein Fall war damals dann sogar so, dass deren Manager mein Packet prüften...
1. Versuch: Originalverpackt, 1 Lüfter Defekt
2. Versuch: Zuvor geöffnet, Totaldefekt, kleinere Dinge in der Verpackung fehlt
3. Versuch mit Sapphire statt Powercolor: Zuvor geöffnet, Totaldefekt, Packungsbeilage eines anderen Kunden samt allen Informationen 
4. Versuch: Originalverpackt und funktioniert (Aber merkte erst n Jahr später, dass die Karte Instabil im Single Monitor betrieb war wegen Energiesparmechanismen...)

Deswegen für GPUs nie wieder MF, Alternate oder Caseking.

Uuuund auch gerade eine 5700 XT Pulse bei Caseking bestellt. Endlich Lagernd! 
(Die wird aber erst für ein Kollegen, warte aufs nächste Gehalt für meine )


----------



## Bullelet (26. August 2019)

Ich überlege wenn ich mein Geld wieder habe ne XFX zu holen.
Caseking,Alternat nie Probleme gehabt , hab jeweils aber auch erst 5 mal bestellt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. August 2019)

Ich hab meine LE ebenfalls storniert. Kann nicht sein, dass ich bestelle und da steht "ab 28.8. verfügbar" und dann paar Tage später ist die nicht mal mehr im Sortiment und sie können mir nicht mal mehr sagen ob die überhaupt nochmal verfügbar ist geschweige denn einen groben Termin. 

Die non LE ist ja jetzt für 469€ drin, Liefertermin 30.8. Heute um 0 Uhr nächster Versuch, vielleicht klappts ja diesmal.


----------



## Elistaer (26. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine LE ebenfalls storniert. Kann nicht sein, dass ich bestelle und da steht "ab 28.8. verfügbar" und dann paar Tage später ist die nicht mal mehr im Sortiment und sie können mir nicht mal mehr sagen ob die überhaupt nochmal verfügbar ist geschweige denn einen groben Termin.
> 
> Die non LE ist ja jetzt für 469€ drin, Liefertermin 30.8. Heute um 0 Uhr nächster Versuch, vielleicht klappts ja diesmal.


Wo gibt es die non le red devil 5700XT? Ich war gerade im Shop und habe keine gesehen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. August 2019)

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil, GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## hellm (26. August 2019)

So, kurze Werbung für mein kostenfreie Software, Version 1.1 ist online. Ich hab denke ich ein wenig mehr Alltagstauglichkeit einprogrammieren können. Es gibt nun einen Save-Button, der speichert die gesamte PowerPlay in einer Datei; also ist damit ein schnelles umschalten von verschiedenen Profilen möglich. Oder das tauschen der .mpt-Dateien, die Karte bzw. das BIOS von der die Table gezogen ist, sollte aber passen; also selbe Karte.. 

Außerdem habe ich den Frequenzen mit einem neuen Reiter bedacht. Bei Navi sind die DPM-Level fein granuliert, wie es in den Treiberdaten so schön heist. Also gibts ein Max und ein Min für SoC und GFX, sollte gut funzen, evtl besser als diese Baustelle Wattman. Bei der VII, die hat eigentlich noch ne komplette Frequenztabelle, aber die ist auch eher vom Boost abgeschafft glaube ich, sollte aber auch funzen. 
Der Speicher hat noch diskrete DPM Level, das sind bei Navi und VII je 4.


----------



## openSUSE (26. August 2019)

*Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.8.2 Release Notes*

*Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.8.2 Highlights*
*Support For*

    Control™
        Up to 10% performance improvement in Control running DirectX® 11 on Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition version 19.8.2 vs. 19.8.1.RS-309
    Man of Medan™
    Radeon RX 5700 series graphics support for HDCP®2.3.

*Fixed Issues*

    Rocket League™ may experience an application hang on performing a task switch.
    League of Legends™ may experience slower than expected performance when performing a task switch.
    System instability may be experienced on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products when performing memory overclocking while a 3D application is running.
    Minor stutter may be experienced during the first few minutes of Fortnite™ gameplay.

*Known Issues*

    Launching RGB Fusion 2.0 may cause a system hang on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products system configurations.
    Stutter may be experienced when Radeon FreeSync is enabled on 240hz refresh displays with Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
    Radeon Performance Metrics may report incorrect VRAM utilization.
    AMD Radeon VII may experience elevated memory clocks at idle or on desktop.
    Radeon Overlay may intermittently fail to appear when toggled in game.
    Audio for clips captured by Radeon ReLive may be corrupted or garbled when desktop recording is enabled.
    Enabling Enhanced Sync may cause game, application or system crashes on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.


----------



## na:L (27. August 2019)

Der Treiber läuft wesentlich stabiler bei mir. Noch nicht einen Absturz! Ich hoffe es bleibt so


----------



## Komolze (27. August 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für Gewindeschrauben sind, die beim Refkühler verwendet werden um die Backplate festzuschrauben? Ich bin bis Abend nicht zuhause und kann nicht selbst messen. Würde gerne welche im. Markt besorgen


----------



## kiruaner (27. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die kleine Pulse ist sehr gut.



Hast du da irgendwo n Test ? Ich tendiere nämlich zu keiner non-xt aber dazu finde ich wenig.
Da die powercolor bisher nicht lieferbar ist, wollte ich mich nach ner Alternative umsehen.
Weiß aber net ob Pulse, Gigabyte, msi ..
Wichtig wäre niedriger Preis und gut gekühlt, idealerweise leise.


----------



## Turo1984 (27. August 2019)

kiruaner schrieb:


> Hast du da irgendwo n Test ? Ich tendiere nämlich zu keiner non-xt aber dazu finde ich wenig.
> Da die powercolor bisher nicht lieferbar ist, wollte ich mich nach ner Alternative umsehen.
> Weiß aber net ob Pulse, Gigabyte, msi ..
> Wichtig wäre niedriger Preis und gut gekühlt, idealerweise leise.



 Das was Du suchst, ist und bleibt die Powercolor  Computerbase hat viele Tests gemacht, Igorslab ebenfalls.
Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 (XT) Pulse im Test - ComputerBase
XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC2 im Test - ComputerBase
PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil im Test - ComputerBase
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Evoke OC Edition im Test – Butter oder Margarine aufs Brot? – igor sLAB


oh sorry - die non XT. Habs überlesen


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2019)

Die non XT ist mit in dem Test. 

Der wesentliche Punkt ist die Temp vom Speicher. (bei akzeptabler Drehzahl/Lautstärke)
"Die Radeon RX 5700 Pulse arbeitet beim Spielen mit einer GPU-Temperatur von 72 °C, die Junction-Temperatur beträgt 81 °C, der GDDR6-Speicher erwärmt sich auf 80 °C. "

Für dieses Leichtgewicht eine erstaunlich gute Kühlleistung.
Manchmal ist gutes Design mehr Wert als Masse.

btw.
Bei den XT hat die RAW II oder THICC II ein rel. gutes P/L.
Sollte mit etwas weniger TDC+A  ausreichend leise und kühl laufen.(analog Igor mit der EVOKE)


----------



## kiruaner (27. August 2019)

Okay aber wer weiß wann die PowerCOlor non-xt lieferbar sein wird ?
ich warte schon seit Mai auf n neuen PC, erst sollten die ryzen 3000 kommen, dann die 5700er ... man spart immer je länger man wartet, aber irgendwann muss man mal zuschlagen wa.


----------



## Coolviper (27. August 2019)

Bei Mindstars gibts jetzt die MSI RX 5700XT EVOKE OC Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de  für 420€ plus Versand,ab Mitternacht versandkostenfrei (wenn sie noch verfügbar ist)


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. August 2019)

Wer will denn ernsthaft diese Champagner-güldene Karte in seinem Geäuse haben?


----------



## Coolviper (27. August 2019)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden,es wird schon genug Leute geben,die so ein Design toll finden (Frauen z.b.)


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. August 2019)

Vor allem ist die Evoke irgendwie die Karte die mir am wenigsten gefällt von allen Modellen und offenbar sieht das MF genauso, wenn die jetzt schon im Mindstar ist.
Die Red Devil ist noch nicht mal lieferbar und ist schon öfter verkauft als die Evoke die sogar im Angebot ist. 

Das Design ist nicht so meins und leise und kühl ist die auch nicht. Das mit den falschen Wäremleitpads auf dem Speicher kommt noch dazu, siehe Video von igorslab. Der Speicher wird auf der ja deutlich wärmer als bei der Pulse, ich sehe keinen Grund die Evoke der Pulse oder sonst irgendeinem anderen Modell vorzuziehen, es sei denn man will unbedingt die Optik haben. Rein Performance technisch, gibts keinen sinnvollen Grund für die Evoke.

Ich denke auf kurz oder lang, bleibt die in den Regalen liegen.
Die Red Devil wird alles abräumen. 
Mich würden brennend mal ordentliche Tests zur Thicc II und zur Mech interessieren von Igor.


----------



## kiruaner (27. August 2019)

War die Evoke nicht eher mäßg weggekommen, wegen Volume und Temperatur ?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. August 2019)

kiruaner schrieb:


> War die Evoke nicht eher mäßg weggekommen, wegen Volume und Temperatur ?


Ja, das soll die Karte sein, wenn man eine 5700XT in einem Mini-ITX-Gehäuse haben möchte.

Die Pulse hatte insgesamt, über alle Testberichte hinweg auch ganz gut abgeschnitten, liegt gleich auf oder nur ganz knapp hinter der Red Devil.


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2019)

Aber die Pulse XT ist zu laut bzw. soll bei knapp 2000U/min unangenehm sein.
Man braucht halt mal nen Userbericht, kann sein das 2050 schon wieder akzeptabel sind von der Klangfarbe.

Die Strixx würde ich mal anzweifeln bei 2300U/min.(klingt bei CB anders als bei TPU)
Außerdem zu hohe Memtemp.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. August 2019)

Wie gesagt, mir fehlt ein Bericht, irgendwas, zur Red Dragon


----------



## kiruaner (27. August 2019)

Wenn du nicht mal die nonxt red devil bekommst, dann wird die red dragon wohl noch paar Wochen dauern


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2019)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, mir fehlt ein Bericht, irgendwas, zur Red Dragon



Warum erwartest Du von AMD ein Wunder beim Custom-Launch.
Bei NV gibt es gefühlt 100 Modelle und nur 20 Reviews.

Also bitte etwas Geduld.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. August 2019)

Wie man in der Tabelle schön sehen kann ist die Evoke.... einfach Mist 
Die macht echt nur Sinn wenn man unbedingt die Optik braucht, oder die kleinste Karte. Für alles andere nicht.


----------



## Turo1984 (27. August 2019)

Was ist denn an der Evoke mist? Über die Optik brauchen wir nicht streiten, die ist sehr speziell 
Aber ansonsten war sie von den Temperaturen (Wärmeleitbild Igorslab) nirgendwo über 75°.  Was gibts denn da zu meckern?

44db ist jetzt nicht der Knaller, aber gegenüber der Pulse mit 41-43db (Hotspot bis 100°C, ausgelesene Werte laut Computerbase) und der Thicc mit 41-42db (Ram über 98°, ausgelesene Werte laut Computerbase) ist das auch nicht derart übertrieben. Zusätzlich gibts ja noch das Silent Bios direkt von der MSI Seite, womit der Geräuschpegel ebenfalls bei 41-42db liegt.

Also - die Karte wäre für mich wegen der Optik allein schonmal nichts. Aber von den Eckdaten sehe ich nicht, wieso die Karte so zerissen wird.


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2019)

Mein Rat:
Nehmt die Reviews net alle für 100%.

Die Grakas können streuen. TPU und CB liegen schon auseinander und der Rest sicher auch.
Wer net  OCen möchte kann auch mit der EVOKE leben.(siehe Igor)

Wartet  mal ab bis User Ihre Customs auseinander nehmen und die WLP tauschen.
Wer weiss wie die Montagequalität so ist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Warum erwartest Du von AMD ein Wunder beim Custom-Launch.
> Bei NV gibt es gefühlt 100 Modelle und nur 20 Reviews.
> 
> Also bitte etwas Geduld.


Hä?
Wieso Wunder? Wieso AMD?

Was hat AMD damit zu tun?
Es ist ein Custom-Design eines Boardpartners, das es bereits käuflich zu erwerben gibt. Ja, zugegeben, nur 3 Shops haben die Red Dragon gelistet, das ist nicht viel.
Aber es ist dann doch Sache des Boardpartners, diese Karte für Tests zur Verfügung zu stellen, oder etwa nicht? Da hat AMD nichts mit am Hut.

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass die Red Dragon so besch...eiden ist, das die besser nicht getestet werden soll...
...oder das man lieber die Red Devil forciert, weil....besser?

Keine Ahnung.
Ja, sicher, irgendwann wird es ein Review der Red Dragon geben.
Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich das Ding verkaufen möchte, dann muss ich dafür auch irgendwie Werbung machen. Und auch Reviews sind Werbung.
Und das fehlt bei der Red Dragon zur Zeit komplett.


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2019)

Komm mal bitte wieder etwas runter.

Sollte ich alle Fertiger aufzählen. Wusste doch Jeder was mit dem Sammelbegriff AMD+NV gemeint war.
Logischerweise werden erstmal die fertigen Midrangemodelle gezeigt.
Die Kleineren bringen net soviel Marge und werden z.T. gar net reviewed.

Zu Nitro und Co. wirds dann noch Was geben.

btw.
Aufgrund der Modellvielfalt werden die Chips garantiert auch noch stärker gebinned.
Zumindestens die nonXT dürften net so gut sein.


----------



## Ace (27. August 2019)

Sagt mal ich habe das MPT Tool herunter geladen,es fehlt der Reiter Load SPPT um die Daten der Karte einzulesen 
wo ist das hin?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Komm mal bitte wieder etwas runter.


War ich "oben"?
Ich frage mich, wie Du dazu kommst, sowas zu schreiben?



> Sollte ich alle Fertiger aufzählen. Wusste doch Jeder was mit dem Sammelbegriff AMD+NV gemeint war.


Offensichtlich nicht.
Wenn _ich_ von AMD rede, meine ich auch AMD und nicht Sapphire, PowerColor oder sonst wen. Aber hey, man kann halt versuchen, sich unmissverständlich auszudrücken...oder man hat es halt eilig beim Kommentieren.



> Logischerweise werden erstmal die fertigen Midrangemodelle gezeigt.
> Die Kleineren bringen net soviel Marge und werden z.T. gar net reviewed.


Sag mal, liest Du eigentlich, was Du schreibst? Oder denkst beim Schreiben auch mal nach?
Die Red Dragen ist zum einen auch "fertig", da bereits kaufbar, und ebenfalls ein "Midrangemodell", eher noch als die Red Devil, die immer schon die etwas gehobenere Variante war.


----------



## hks1981 (27. August 2019)

Entspannt euch alle und klärt doch das Missverständnis per Pn.


----------



## Ace (27. August 2019)

Kann das mal jemand Testen mit dem MPT bitte,da sie ein Update gemacht haben.

Meine Karte läuft gerade mit 1,130V und 2150Mhz, Ram auf 910 mehr geht leider nicht da er bei 920  schon anfängt 
mit Bilder Flackern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2019)

Die Evoke ist im MS für 419,90€.


----------



## drstoecker (27. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Evoke ist im MS für 419,90€.


Die ist schon seit heute morgen drin.
bei alternate im Outlet gibts die Pulse non xt Für 314€.


----------



## Bullelet (27. August 2019)

Ich warte erstmal auf meine Erstattung un dann gucke ich mal was für es XT wird, vllt. wird aber nie wieder bei Mindfactory.


----------



## hellm (27. August 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Sagt mal ich habe das MPT Tool herunter geladen,es fehlt der Reiter Load SPPT um die Daten der Karte einzulesen
> wo ist das hin?


MorePowerTool - igorsLAB Community


> [..]Der Load Button hat ein paar Veränderungen erlebt, steht aber im Changelog. Wegen der Customs und damit verschiedenster PowerPlay Tables ist es besser als BIOS direkt auszulesen, und keine Datenbank zu pflegen. Muss man vorher halt das BIOS der eigenen Karte mit GPUZ oder Atiflash in ner .rom Datei speichern.
> Auf die Art kann MPT mit jeder kompatiblen Karte umgehen, auch zukünftigen Karten, ohne ein Update nötig zu haben. Außerdem werden inziwschen noch .mpt Dateien gelesen, ebenfalls über den Load Button. Diese Dateien können vorher mit dem Save-Button erstellt werden und enthalten alle relevanten Daten aus dem BIOS, sprich die gesamte PowerPlay.
> 
> Kurz, den Load Button gibts noch, der teilt sich nun aber den Platz mit dem Save Button. Eine SPPT ist es auch streng genommen erst geworden, als die Daten in die Registry geschrieben wurden. Also von daher ist es auch noch eine Korrektur, dass der Load Button das SPPT verloren hat..


----------



## Ace (27. August 2019)

Danke dir ,gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. August 2019)

> Was ist denn an der Evoke mist? Über die Optik brauchen wir nicht streiten, die ist sehr speziell
> Aber ansonsten war sie von den Temperaturen (Wärmeleitbild Igorslab) nirgendwo über 75°.  Was gibts denn da zu meckern?


Alleine schon die Sache mit den Wärmeleitpads auf dem Speicher wäre für mich ein ausschlaggebender Grund die Karte nicht zu nehmen. 
Davon ab ist sie weder das leiseste Modell, noch das kühlste Modell, noch das schnellste Modell. 
Daher sehe ich keinen Grund warum ich die Evoke nehmen sollte wenn ich zum gleichen Preis auch die anderen bekomme.
Das sie "Mist" ist war natürlich etwas übertrieben, sorry. Aber sie kann eben auch nichts besser als die anderen Modelle. Einzig und allein Design oder Größe könnten ne Rolle beim Kaufgrund spielen, Performance eher nicht.

Update: MF hat meine Bestellung versendet, ich hatte 3 Teile + die Red Devil bestellt, alles war lagernd bis auf die Red Devil logischerweise. Die 3 Teile wurden jetzt verschickt und immerhin hat sich an dem 30.8. als Liefertermin der Red Devil bisher nichts geändert, so wie es bei der letzten Bestellung war! Die Hoffnung steigt


----------



## RX480 (27. August 2019)

Hoffentlich kommt bald das Review zur RAW II. Nochmal z.Vgl. der Leak zur Black Wolf:
Radeon RX 5700 XT: Erstes Review eines Custom-Modells ueberzeugt

Es sind ein paar schöne Fehler im Artikel.
Im Idle erreicht die Karte rund 40 Grad, dabei stehen die Lüfter still. Volle Last liegt unter 3DMark Fire Strike an, die Black Wolf kommt dabei aber auf höchstens 70 Grad, was ein gutes Ergebnis ist.
In Sachen Lautstärke erreicht die RX 5700 XT Black Wolf 35,8 Dezibel im Idle, unter Last werden am Gehäuse 40,5 Dezibel (2.100 U/min) gemessen.

Die Kollegen bei Gamestar haben Idle und Idle !? (stehende Lüfter mit 35,8dB = Must Have)


----------



## DR390 (27. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Die non LE ist ja jetzt für 469€ drin, Liefertermin 30.8. Heute um 0 Uhr nächster Versuch, vielleicht klappts ja diesmal.



Jaaa ! Ich hab’s auch direkt getan  Mega Vorfreude auf das schicke Teil ! Ich hatte übrigens nie Probleme bei MF in den letzten 4 Jahren. Hab 4 komplettSysteme dort gekauft ohne fehlerhafte ware


----------



## Komolze (27. August 2019)

So, kurze Rückmeldung meinerseits. Ich habe jetzt alles nochmal neu gemacht mit dem Accelero und mir geschworen, wenn es jetzt nicht klappt, geb ich sie her. Ich hab neue Pads überall drauf. Ich hab alle Lüfter also den Luftstrom in meinem Carbide komplett geändert, statt vorne rein, hinten/oben raus jetzt hinten/oben rein, vorne raus. Was soll ich sagen? Die Memorytemp ist jetzt gut und auf dem Level einer guten Custom. Glück gehabt, die Karte darf bleiben  Endlich zufriedenstellend. Rückwirkend kann ich behaupten, dass diese scheiss Memorytemp durch meinen Luftstrom im Gehäuse so schlecht war. Ich habe einen sehr guten Luftstrom aber die Backplate des Accelero ist beschissen zum Luftstrom gebaut, wären die Lamellen um 90 grad gedreht, würde ich sagen, es wäre nie aufgefallen bzw. ich hätte es nicht gemerkt


----------



## hks1981 (28. August 2019)

Sauber!!! Freut mich wirklich für dich, hast ja echt genug mitgemacht mit hin und her bau usw.

Was hast du denn jetzt für Temps?


----------



## Komolze (28. August 2019)

Ich wollte jetzt mal die Strixx simulieren und habe das Powertarget auf 220W gesetzt und 1.25V. Nach einer Stunde Anno 1800 und 1 Stunde. Dead by Daylight (lastet die Gpu voll aus) GPU Max 86 Grad Hotspot Max 96 Grad die VRMs alle drei absolute lächerliche Werte im 70er Bereich und der Scheissdrecks Memwert kam nicht über 89 Grad. Lüfter des Acceleros auf Max 80% gestellt mit MPT.
Da dies aber keine 24/7 Werte für mich sein werden liegen die Temps bestimmt deutlich drunter.

positiver Nebeneffekt : ich habe mein Case örtlich auch umgestellt (was ich schon lange wollte) jetzt sehe ich ins case rein wegen dea Sichtfensters


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. August 2019)

MF hat jetzt tatsächlich die Limited Edition für 600€! lagernd. Das  soll wohl ein schlechter Scherz sein oder? Ich hatte die bestellt letzte  Woche für 479€! Und vorrausichtliches Datum war der 28.8. welcher ja  genau heute ist! Aber mir schicken sie ne Email, dass das Datum doch  unbekannt sei und sie mir nicht mehr sagen können ob die auch kommt UND sie haben sie aus dem Sortiment genommen, also hab ich storniert. Und jetzt ist sie doch da !? Sag  mal können die sich auch mal entscheiden? Hätte ich nicht storniert,  hätt ich jetzt ne Limited Edition für 479€ hier.
Stattdessen hab ich jetzt 469€ gezahlt für die non LE die jetzt schon wieder auf den 2.9. verschoben wurde 

Ich glaub ich krieg die Karte nie.


----------



## RX480 (28. August 2019)

Am 2.9. kommen doch die nonLE.
Edit: steht auch schon bei Dir

Erstaunlich wieviel Leute schon die LE damals für 4xx gekauft haben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. August 2019)

> Am 2.9. kommen doch die nonLE.


Naja gestern stand da noch 30.8. Ich glaub da gar nichts mehr bevor da lagernd steht. Bei anderen Shops steht immer noch 3-4 Wochen. So lange halte ich es echt nicht mehr aus, alles ist schon hier nur die blöde GPU fehlt


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2019)

Ich kaufe so Artikel nie wenn die nicht lagernd sind, auf so nen Spökes hab ich kein bock.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. August 2019)

Bei Mindfactory ist die MSi 5700XT Evoke grad für 419€ im Mindstar.
Sonderangebote im MindStar | Mindfactory.de

Mag nicht die beste Karte sein, aber für den Preis  why not


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2019)

Finde die Evoke eigentlich recht gut, vielesist oft auch Meckern auf hohem Niveau.wer selbst etwas tweakt kriegt so ne Karte eh locker in den Griff.


----------



## Ion (28. August 2019)

Evoke ist leider zu laut. Da bin ich besseres von MSI gewohnt.


----------



## Gurdi (28. August 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Evoke ist leider zu laut. Da bin ich besseres von MSI gewohnt.



Bei den Amd Designs hatten die die letzte Zeit auch keine Sternstunden. Nvidia hat ja auch Dezent und subtil Modelltrennung erzwungen wie es aussieht.


----------



## hks1981 (29. August 2019)

Igor hat ja im Video gezeigt wie man mit der Evoke und ein bissl Optimierung eine kühle und leise Karte bekommt. 

Finde auch die Größe von der Karte richtig nice, es muss ja nicht immer der 30-35cm Prügel sein.


----------



## na:L (29. August 2019)

Man kann den Platz aber auch nutzen, wenn man ihn denn hat. In einem Big Tower sieht so eine kleine Evoke ja auch ziemlich verloren aus . Aber die Karte hat auf jedenfall ihre Berechtigung, solche Leistung in dieser Kompaktheit, schon toll.


----------



## RX480 (29. August 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Man kann den Platz aber auch nutzen, wenn man ihn denn hat.



Jo,
extra für die Devil mal ein umfangreiches Review: Bang for Buck passt
GeForce RTX 2070 Super vs. Radeon RX 5700 XT: 37 Game Benchmark - TechSpot


----------



## drstoecker (29. August 2019)

Mich interessiert ja nur die Leistung in Battlefield 5, und dort liefert die xt voll ab. 
Sehr schöner Vergleich!


----------



## DR390 (29. August 2019)

Red Devil lagernd und reserviert *sabber*
wirklich cooler vergleich! Endlich mal PUBG dabei  104FPS ~ bei ULTRA settings in dem spiel? Das schon krank! Freu mich mega drauf  

OT: Muss nur der blöde Ryzen endlich lieferbar werden...


----------



## RX480 (29. August 2019)

Man kann inzwischen auch Custom-PC´s mit der Devil bestellen. Gar net mal großer Aufpreis ggü. der Ref.! (Bsp. Dubaro)

Bringt eigentlich PCiE 4.0 was? (oder ist das mehr ne Investition in die Zukunft)
Und wie ist der onBoardsound bei 570ern?


----------



## dinoboy (29. August 2019)

Heute die *Radeon RX 5700 XT Challenge* bei Mindfactory bestellt.

Sollte hoffentlich in das DAN Case V1 passen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. August 2019)

DR390 schrieb:


> Red Devil lagernd und reserviert *sabber*
> wirklich cooler vergleich! Endlich mal PUBG dabei  104FPS ~ bei ULTRA settings in dem spiel? Das schon krank! Freu mich mega drauf
> 
> OT: Muss nur der blöde Ryzen endlich lieferbar werden...



ENDLICH! Ich hab halt Anfang der Woche schon bestellt, ich hoffe ich zähl jetzt unter die Leute, die dann direkt eine bekommen. 
Da ham sie ja sogar den 2.9. um ein paar Tage unterboten.

Edit: Ist versendet worden  Jetzt heißt es F5 drücken bei der Sendungsverfolgung im 5 minuten Takt


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2019)

dinoboy schrieb:


> Heute die *Radeon RX 5700 XT Challenge* bei Mindfactory bestellt.
> 
> Sollte hoffentlich in das DAN Case V1 passen.



Berichte mal ob die was taugt.


----------



## Ace (29. August 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Mich interessiert ja nur die Leistung in Battlefield 5, und dort liefert die xt voll ab.
> Sehr schöner Vergleich!



Deswegen hab ich mir ja meine auch gekauft,hätte auch eine Super nehmen können.
Und jetzt mit Wakü noch besser das Teil


----------



## RX480 (29. August 2019)

Ihr könnt ja zwischendurch auch ne Runde HuntShowdown spielen.
Der Kommentar von Wolfgang bzgl. Vega ist zwar etwas übertrieben, eher Messungenauigkeit in WQHD.
(aber immerhin gibts bei CB net nur UE4 wie bei den Russen.)
Für 4k warte ich mal auf September. Normal sollte das TrixxTool bei allen Navi  funzen.(4k@85..80% sollte reichen)

edit: Interessanterweise sind die Preise für ne gute 2070 auch deutlich höher als für die Devil.
Armor-OC 489 vs Devil 459
Ergo:  netmal mit Cryengine lohnt sich NV.


----------



## Elistaer (30. August 2019)

So meine RX 5700XT Red Devil non Limited ist bestellt vermutete Lieferung ca zwischen Dienstag und Donnerstag. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DR390 (30. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Edit: Ist versendet worden  Jetzt heißt es F5 drücken bei der Sendungsverfolgung im 5 minuten Takt



Oh ja ! 90% des PC's kommen auch heute bei mir an inkl. Red Devil 
Nur der doofe Ryzen wartet...hoffe das der auch vor 06.09. versandt wird  Dann dir schonmal viel Spaß mit dem Gerät! Hoffe wir bekommen keinen Schrott geliefert.


----------



## Cpt_Erdnuss (30. August 2019)

Habe gestern das Referenzdesign von Powercolor (389€) bekommen, kurz Voltages runter und schon 2GHz durchgehend stabil im Superposition und in aktuellen Spielen.
Dabei noch deutlich leiser als meine Vega 64 Air Boost (ebenfalls Referenzdesign).


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. August 2019)

Erster!?   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da is dat Dingen! Wurde auch Zeit. Jetzt heißt es testen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Wenn irgendjemand Fragen oder Wünsche hat was ich testen soll, her damit 
Werde zwar erstmal alles aufbauen müssen, aber dann gehts los


----------



## drstoecker (30. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Erster!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Bullelet (30. August 2019)

Gibts doch Garnicht, ich glaube die Stell ich mir so ins REgal ohne sie zu öffnen.


----------



## gaussmath (30. August 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wenn irgendjemand Fragen oder Wünsche hat was ich testen soll, her damit
> Werde zwar erstmal alles aufbauen müssen, aber dann gehts los



Mich würde RAM OC interessieren und wie die Performance damit skaliert.


----------



## Elistaer (30. August 2019)

Ich werde die 5700XT in World War Z und wolfenstein testen, mal sehen wie da die Performance ist.

Dann noch Escape from Tarcov. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hanswildo (30. August 2019)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob AMD sich mit der Karte eine Freude gemacht hat. 
Warum, weil im AMD forum sollen Kunden der neuen Karte alle möglichen Kunsstückchen vorführen, das bedeutet Einstellungen ändern Freesync abschalten usw was der Karte sämtliche Möglichkeiten raubt aber AMD verdient Milliarden und bringt kein guten support zustande was updates betrifft.


----------



## RX480 (30. August 2019)

Opensuse und mich würde interessieren wie weit man die Devil untervolten kann. (bei 1940 = ca. eff. 1900)[x]
MPT wäre wg. der SOC-Spannung sinnvoll.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-146.html#post9984661

Das müsste dann echt quiet sein. (prinzipiell scheint das Performance Bios vernünftiger zu sein, wg. der Lüfterkurve)
Man kann dann ja bei PT=0 bleiben.

[x] Das ist auch ungefähr das Setting von Gurdi mit der kleinen 5700. Mit Vram-Takt = 950.
Da hätte man nen guten Vergleich bei Eff.+ Verbrauch. (auch wenn die Kleine dann noch net so schnell ist)
Hat Gurdi durch einen rel. höheren Vram-Takt/Shaderanzahl  etwas weniger Abstand zur Großen? (beim Score)
Navi 5700 @ XT Build Custom & Referenz

edit:
Zusätzlich hätte man nen Vgl. zu Igor. (weiss jetzt net wie Er F1 bencht)
Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT mit dem MorePowerTool sparsamer, effizienter und deutlich leiser machen | Tutorial – Seite 4 – igor sLAB
(ein eff. Takt von 1900 wäre die EVOKE@Stock)


----------



## Bullelet (30. August 2019)

Ich tobe mich ab morgen auch mal aus und berichte


----------



## RX480 (30. August 2019)

Viel Spass und nen guten Chip!


----------



## Elistaer (30. August 2019)

Bei mir könnt es etwas dauern wegen dem dp zu dvi Kabel außer mindfactory verschickt alles solo. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (30. August 2019)

Wie bist Du eigentlich mit dem Wraight Spire zufrieden ?


----------



## Ion (30. August 2019)

Woran erkenne ich einen "guten" Chip?


----------



## RX480 (30. August 2019)

Hängt davon ab , ob Du mit Air oder h2o unterwegs bist.

Mit Air wäre ne hohe Asic-Qualität sparsamer. Unter Wasser lässt sich eine mittelprächtige Asic u.U. höher OCen.
Asic konnte man früher bei Polaris im GPU-Z auslesen.

Die kleinen nonXT sind sicher gebinned und haben ne schlechte Asic = brauchen mehr Spannung.

Wenn mehr Customs im Thread unterwegs sind, kannst Du dann 1:1 versuchen die Settings zu übernehmen.
Mit Air wirds wohl net so gut gehen wie mit h2o.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.(siehe Shadow mit R7#1)


----------



## Ion (30. August 2019)

Habe Ref. Air ^^
Und Asic gibt's nicht mehr dachte ich? 
So far komme ich mit Undervolting auf gute 1900 MHz. Speicher bis jetzt auf 900 getestet.


----------



## Gurdi (30. August 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich einen "guten" Chip?



An seiner stabilen Spannungsskalierung nach oben zum Takt. Navi ist da recht klassisch.
Wichtig ist aber vor allem der Ram ab 1,9Ghz +


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Guten Morgen, so der Teufel hat den PC befallen und keine Bildaussetzer im gegensatz zu der Red Devil non XT (vielleicht diesmal weil ich auch direkt DDU gemacht habe anstatt Nvidia so zu deinstallieren).
Ich spiele dann mal ein bisschen rum und melde mich.
MSI Afterburner führt bei mir zu Bild Flackern.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Einmal Timespy ohne optimierung im OC-Bios, Karte wird bist 33 Dezibel "laut". Max Temp auf der GPU 64 Grad nocrmal während des Tests 60 Grad.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Ohne MSI Afterburner dann kein Bildflackern ?

Im 3dC meint Einer bei seiner Devil der Verbrauch W wäre sehr unruhig. (wohl ähnlich wie bei Igor)
Dagegen mit Auto-UVen viel gleichmäßiger. (zwar erstmal nur 1,15V aber ein guter Anfang)

Weiss jetzt net ob das Auslesefehler sein können.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Ohne MSI habe ich kein BIldflackern


----------



## panthex (31. August 2019)

Der Wattman macht bei mir auch mal wieder komische Sachen.
Tauchte mit 19.8.2 das erste Mal auf nach dem Update von 19.8.1. 
Anschließend DDU und Neuinstallation des 19.8.2 -> Bluescreen.
DDU und Rollback auf 19.8.1 -> Wattman kaputt.

Und die Karte läuft ziemlich genau nur noch mit halber Performance.
Oh man ey ...


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Naja sieht eher tot aus laut Wattman,
Was mit pauschal einfallen würde treiber runter cmos reset und treiber wieder drauf.
Hatten wir inner FIrma schonmal das hat geholfen.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Der 19.8.1beta oder der spätere WHQL ?
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-8-1

Betas machen oft mehr Ärger. (u.A. gerne mal hängen bleiben beim Install)
Deswegen war 19.8.2beta als Neuinstall sicher keine optimal Sache.
Drüberbügeln wäre evtl. machbar.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Mit auto uv junction in firestrike extreme 81 Grad bei 28 Grad raum.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

was könnt ihr für speicher oc empfehlen zum messen obs abstürzt?


----------



## panthex (31. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Betas machen oft mehr Ärger. (u.A. gerne mal hängen bleiben beim Install)
> Deswegen war 19.8.2beta als Neuinstall sicher keine optimal Sache.
> Drüberbügeln wäre evtl. machbar.



WHQL - sowohl 19.8.1, als auch 19.8.2
Bei Treibern bin ich wahrlich kein Beta-Freund.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

bei 920Mhz auf dem speicher 87 grad max junction, stürzt in Metro mit PC leider auch ab.


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> was könnt ihr für speicher oc empfehlen zum messen obs abstürzt?



TimeSpy funzt ganz gut, man sieht aber auch schnell wenn man Punkte verliert vorher.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Glaube nicht, das der 19.8.2 WHQL ist. (steht deswegen auch nur auf optional)


----------



## panthex (31. August 2019)

Jo, scheinbar ist der Treiber noch nicht signiert worden.
Ich glaube ich weiß nun auch, was das Problem ist.
Hab meine CPU ausgetauscht gegen den Ryzen 3600 und mit meinem Board und BIOS scheint sich PCI-Express 4.0 dazwischenschieben zu wollen.
Genutzt wird aber PCI-Express 1.1 - scheinbar eine Art Fallback-Modus.

Mal gucken, ob ich das irgendwie im BIOS deaktiviert bekomme... Ansonsten muss die Karte erstmal in den zweiten PCI-Express-Slot.


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Jo, scheinbar ist der Treiber noch nicht signiert worden.
> Ich glaube ich weiß nun auch, was das Problem ist.
> Hab meine CPU ausgetauscht gegen den Ryzen 3600 und mit meinem Board und BIOS scheint sich PCI-Express 4.0 dazwischenschieben zu wollen.
> Genutzt wird aber PCI-Express 1.1 - scheinbar eine Art Fallback-Modus.
> ...



Das Problem gabs schon öfter jetzt, auf PCI Ex 3.0 fixieren im Bios.


----------



## panthex (31. August 2019)

Genau das geht bei meinem Board leider nicht...
Hab sie jetzt aber mal in den unteren Slot gesteckt und alles ist wieder schick.
Überleg gerade, ob ich mein Board wechsel.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Das muss Alles noch nix heissen. Manche Grakas gehen im Idle evtl. auf 1.1 runter.

Würde mal im Wattman/Einstellungen auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und dann im GPU-Z mit
dem Fragezeichen den Test machen.


----------



## Ace (31. August 2019)

Der kack Speicher ist zu empfindlich mit OC wenn ihr Blue Screens bekommen solltet mit 
 irql_not_less_or_equal
liegt das auch am Speicher der Grafikkarte und von Original Takt 875 zu 920 bringt es so gut wie nix,es lohnt sich nicht den Ram zu Übertakten.


----------



## panthex (31. August 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das muss Alles noch nix heissen. Manche Grakas gehen im Idle evtl. auf 1.1 runter.
> 
> Würde mal im Wattman/Einstellungen auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und dann im GPU-Z mit
> dem Fragezeichen den Test machen.



Ich hab doch den Slot gewechselt und da läuft es - es liegt definitiv an PCI-Express 4.0!
Hab mittlerweile auch die Einstellung für PCI-Express Speed bei Biostar gefunden - nennt sich PPSP Policy, funktioniert nur leider nicht.

Ich warte nochmal den Markt ab, ob noch gute X570 mATX-Boards kommen, ansonsten wird es wohl das ASRock X570M-Pro4 oder das Biostar Racing X570GT (wobei der Lüfter wirklich kacke aussieht...)


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

bei 900 ist schluss bei mir


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Ace hat Recht. Mehr Vramtakt hilft wahrscheinlich net groß. 900 reicht doch.
Bei TPU zw. 1840 und 1900 kein Unterschied.

Zu PCiE im Idle , hier NV:
Frage zu PCI-E 3.0 im Idle


----------



## Hanswildo (31. August 2019)

panthex schrieb:


> Der Wattman macht bei mir auch mal wieder komische Sachen.
> Tauchte mit 19.8.2 das erste Mal auf nach dem Update von 19.8.1.
> Anschließend DDU und Neuinstallation des 19.8.2 -> Bluescreen.
> DDU und Rollback auf 19.8.1 -> Wattman kaputt.
> ...



Genau das war auch mein Problem gibt es dafür eine Lösung oder soll der Kunde wieder ein halbes Jahr auf updats warten?


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

ALso No mans Sky stürzt mir immer beim Start ab .


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Hanswildo schrieb:


> Genau das war auch mein Problem gibt es dafür eine Lösung oder soll der Kunde wieder ein halbes Jahr auf updats warten?



#1779



Bullelet schrieb:


> ALso No mans Sky stürzt mir immer beim Start ab .



Setz mal ein Fps-Limit.

Gerade die 3dMark Startprogramme sind ab und zu komisch beim Systemcheck.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

hab ich schon auf 60 drin.
Aber jetzt läufts nach dem ich freesync ausgemacht habe


----------



## ATIR290 (31. August 2019)

Lüfter der Radeon Seven ziehen die Luft eher nach Innen zur Karte selbst hin als nach Außen Abzugeben.
Sorge mal für Frischluft von der Heckseite da vorher der 80mm Lüfter  nur minimal vormontiert war.
Sollte einige Grad Bringen an der Hotspot Temp.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

ATIR : Du bist im falschen Thread. Wolltest sicher bei der Seven posten.

@Bullelet
Net schlecht das Es jetzt geht. Sollte net FS immer bei 3dM aus sein wg. regulär?


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Aber immer wieder Bluescreens habe ich mit dem neuen treiber.
Mal nen Cmos reset gemacht hoffe es hilft.
irql-not-less-or-equal


----------



## Ace (31. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Aber immer wieder Bluescreens habe ich mit dem neuen treiber.
> Mal nen Cmos reset gemacht hoffe es hilft.
> irql-not-less-or-equal



Ist dein Ram Übertaktet von der Grafikkarte?wenn ja auf Standard wieder setzen ansonsten nach  C: gehen  und schaue mal bei Windows,minidump und lade mal da die letzten 3 Bluescreen als RAR Datei hoch ich checke mal was es bei 
dir sein könnte.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

ich krieg sie nicht umgewandelt. 
Habe alles an übertaktung raus.


----------



## Ace (31. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> ich krieg sie nicht umgewandelt.
> Habe alles an übertaktung raus.



 zieh die in einen anderen Ordner,dann rechts klick ins Rar Archiv dann sind die fertig, aber jedes einzeln.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Krieg ich nicht hin wegen Admin rechten , das Problem bin ADmin aber iwie auch wieder nicht.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Zieh die Datei einfach auf den Desktop (quasi als Kopie). Dabei geht ein Fenster auf wo Du als Admin weiter FORTSETZEN kannst.
Erst hinterher in ein zip.file packen und hochladen.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

So jetzt hab ichs sry, arbeite nie damit.
Hab per DDU deinstalliert und dneu runtergeladen sowie installierrt und nen bios update.


----------



## Ace (31. August 2019)

ich gebe dir Bescheid


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Danke dir


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Für 24/7 würde ich eh mit dem Vram-Takt net das max. Benchstable nehmen sondern noch 10MHz runtergehen.
Beim Ram sollte man auch vorsichtig sein. Wenn vorher nur ne Vega drin war ist jetzt die Belastung mit ner XT höher.
Es wird mehr schneller gestreamed.

Wäre noch interessant ob mit Vram@Stock die GPU sich besser OCen/UVen lässt.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Ram übertaktung hatte ich vorher schon raus lief also auf stock


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Während Ace den Fehlercode anschaut kannst Du ja mal auf den 19.8.1 WHQL zurückgehen.

3dMark deinstallieren und neu installieren.
(durch DDU werden manchmal frameworks-Dateien net ordentlich gelöscht)

Den ShaderCache könnte man auch mal löschen.(bei Games läufts dann erst im 2. Anlauf)


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2019)

Es gab auch ein Frameworks Update die Tage von Windows. Evtl. besteht da ein Zusammenhang.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Gleich mal installiert und ausprobiert. Funzt(mit Vega)

btw.
Solange man ein rel. frisches  W10 hat würde ich eh net mit DDU rummehren.
(cleanuputility reicht doch)
Sehe da immer das Gute beim Crash. Nach 2 Jahren kanns gern mal ein frisches W10 sein.
(da tappt man bei der Fehlersuche net so im Dunkeln)
War bei mir im Januar aber nur Dummheit. Die Fehlerreparatur wollte net.
Ursache: das Mobo hat die SSD net richtig erkannt bzw. gar net. Hätte ein trennen vom Netz auch gereicht.
Passiert auch manchmal mit meinem externen LW nach Aufwecken. (dann reicht ein Neustart)


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

hatte das Problem aber nicht mit 3dmark sonder Nomans Sky , Armored Wardare
dann wenns einmal passierte 2 mal bluescrenn relativ schnell hintereinander und dann gigngs erst wieder ne stunde


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

wo kann ich denn alte Treiber runterladen?


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-8-1,

Der müsste auch im Wattman als recommended sein.
(optional ist meist nur beta-Kram)


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Vielen dank


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Da es jetzt eh egal ist kannst Du evtl. bei beiden Games den Spielstand sichern und Diese neu installieren.

Bei Online-Games sollte auch der Wlan-Treiber +Sound etc. passen.(bin wirklich mal gespannt was Ace findet)
Hier mal ein ähnlicher Fall:
IRQL not less or equal when running Armored Warfare - Windows 10 Forums

MS empfiehlt wie immer nur fremden Virenschutz+Firewall AUS.

Ansonsten bei der Cryengine mal Kantenglättung ganz aus oder nur FXAA.


----------



## Ace (31. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Danke dir



Das sind immer wieder die gleichen Fehler.
Ein Fehler betrifft die Grafikkarte und die anderen Beiden den Pool (Speicher). 

Was die Grafikkarte betrifft,
Den Treiber direct x neu installieren und auch den eigentlichen Grafikkartentreiber neu installieren.
Auch mal alle Ordner löschen von AMD vor der Neu Installation , in C,Benutzer,Benutzer Name,APPData,Local usw
Diverse Einstellungen der Grafikkarte testen.
Auch andere, ältere Treiber probieren. 
Wenn das nicht hilft andere Grafikkarte einbauen 
Wenn dein System schon älter ist also das Windows usw würde ich eventuell mal eine Neu Installation vorschlagen
und den ganzen nötigen Rotz von Software weg lassen,genauso einfach den Defender benutzen als Anti Virus und nicht was anderes runter Laden
und unnötige Programme vermeiden.

Bei Fehler mit dem Pool, 
Die SMART Werte der Festplatten auslesen.
CrystalDiskInfo - Download - ComputerBase
Den Arbeitsspeicher mit Memtest 86 testen.
MemTest86 - Download now!


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

memtest hatte mir nix heute mittag angezeigt.
Bis jetzt läufts aber bis jetzt.


----------



## Ace (31. August 2019)

Haste den drauf?Ist Afterburner installiert?wenn ja mal weg hauen den Schrott.
https://www.ccleaner.com/de-de/ccleaner/download


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

ne habe ich nicht laut
Crystaldisk sind alle Platten gut


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Bis jetzt läufts aber bis jetzt.



Dann wars wohl nur der Treiber ?

Beim Pool:
Auslagerungsdatei 16GB ?
Und mal den ISCL probieren. Braucht man nix einstellen nur aktivieren.
Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP
(dann sollten buggy Games mit Speicherleaks ein mue länger laufen)


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

ich hoffe!?!
Und neuer Ram kommt wenn die RTX weg ist.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Mal zu Weihnachten über 2 Speicherriegel nachdenken ?
4x ist sicher net so gut.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Ja sollen 2 werden CL15 wahrscheinlich mit je 16gb aber ob ich Gskill , corsair oder Kingston oder hyper oder crucial nehme weiß ich nicht,


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Single - DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000U) | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Kingston HyperX Fury RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17 (HX430C15FB3AK2/32) ab €'*'167,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
hatte an die gedacht, soll kein rgb bomber werden aber ein bisschen schon.


----------



## Ace (31. August 2019)

16GB langen vollkommen meine Meinung.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

wird bei mir manchmal etwas eng wenn meine Schwägerin Videos schneidet.


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Profitiert denn Intel von Dualrank überhaupt? Und für Videoschnitt wäre CL15 sicher net erf. lieber mehr Takt.

btw.
Lass mal den Vram der Graka auf Stock.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Ich habe die Graka komplett auf Stock und bin Leistungmäßig sehr zufrieden und ja profitiert.
Kann 3-5 bilder ausmachen.
Hab ja auch nen AW2518hf.


----------



## hks1981 (31. August 2019)

Mich würde die Speichertemp interessieren ohne Vsync am besten nach 20 min Metro oder GTA.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

probier ich nachher aus.
Nach 2 Stunden Armored Warfare 88 Grad Maximum.
Junction 89 Grad.
Gpu 73 Grad
GTA 5 160 fps bei meinen Einstellungen ist der Speicher bei 85 Grad und Junction 86


----------



## Ace (31. August 2019)

@Bullelet

Noch ein Nachtrag zu deinen Bluescreens:

Wenn die SMART-Werte kontrolliert sind und der Memtest86 gelaufen ist, sollte eine Reparatur des Systems erfolgen.
Ich schlage das vor, weil der Pool-Manager immer wieder beschädigten Pool festgestellt hat. 
In einer Dumpfile war der laufende Prozess und der letzte Thread  MsMpEng.exe. Das ist ungewöhnlich, weil Systemkomponenten sehr selten  einen Bluescreen verursachen. In den meisten Fällen sind es Treiber, die  dafür verantwortlich sind.
Und noch ein Argument für eine Überprüfung der Systemdateien:
Das ist der Prozess zum letzten Thread


Spoiler



*Code:
     !process ffffcd094fe750c0
PROCESS ffffcd094fe750c0
    SessionId: 0  Cid: 1028    Peb: c97c001000  ParentCid: 0350
    DirBase: 28517b002  ObjectTable: ffffb78f3461ce00  HandleCount: <Data Not Accessible>
    Image: MsMpEng.exe
    VadRoot ffffcd0957b45430 Vads 481 Clone 0 Private 45507. Modified 72851. Locked 2.
    DeviceMap ffffb78f2e014060
    Token                             ffffb78f34f6b730
    ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
    ElapsedTime                       00:00:00.000
    UserTime                          00:00:00.000
    KernelTime                        00:00:00.000
    QuotaPoolUsage[PagedPool]         536472
    QuotaPoolUsage[NonPagedPool]      70304
Working Set Sizes (now,min,max)  (53992, 50, 345) (215968KB, 200KB, 1380KB)
    PeakWorkingSetSize                96252
    VirtualSize                       2101728 Mb
    PeakVirtualSize                   2101773 Mb
PageFaultCount                    520376
    MemoryPriority                    BACKGROUND
    BasePriority                      8
    CommitCharge                      48842 *



Das Working Set sollte eine min-Größe von 200 kB und eine max-Größe von  1380 kB haben. Aktuell benötigt das Working-Set von MsMpEng.exe aber  rund 215 MB. Das ist entschieden zu viel.

1. ein Eingabeaufforderung (Administrator) öffnen und die folgenden Codezeilen nacheinander, gefolgt von ENTER, eingeben
      Code:
     Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth 
 2. in die Eingabeaufforderung (Administrator) eingeben *sfc /scannow*
3. in die gleiche Eingabeaufforderung eingeben, am besten mit Copy und Paste
      Code:
     findstr /C:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.Log >%userprofile%\Desktop\SfcDetails.txt 
 Die Datei SfcDetails.txt bitte als Anhang hochladen.

Nachtrag:
Beim nochmaligen Betrachten meines Spoilers ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen, was ich erst übersehen hatte.
*PageFaultCount   520376* -> der Prozess MsMpEng.exe verursacht rund 520000 Seitenfehler.


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

findstr /C:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.Log >%userprofile%\Desktop\SfcDetails.txt 
kann nicht geöffnet werden


----------



## RX480 (31. August 2019)

Good Job Ace!..Bist Adi im Beruf?

Interessant, die exe gehört zum Defender:
Was ist MsMpEng.exe? Wie deaktivieren?

Die exe nutzt bei mir auch gerade 193MB. Nach ner h Surfen. Beschreibung im TaskManager = Antimalware Service Executable
Von daher sind die 215MB bei Bullet  evtl. net ungewöhnlich oder bei mir siehts ähnlich bescheiden aus.(mit Google Chrome)


----------



## Bullelet (31. August 2019)

Erstmal vielen Dank Ace
Laut Sfc/scannow soll jetzt alles in ordnung sein


----------



## Ace (1. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Good Job Ace!..Bist Adi im Beruf?



Nö Rettungssanitäter


----------



## RX480 (1. September 2019)

Habs bei mir auch mal durchlaufen lassen. Hat auch irgendwas  repariert.
findstr /C:"[SR]" %windir%\Logs\CBS\CBS.Log >%userprofile%\Desktop\SfcDetails.txt ... ging bei mir auch nicht.
Habs dann einzeln eingegeben:
cd..
cd logs
cd CBS
findstr CBS.Log >SfcDetails.txt

In der SfCDetails.txt steht nichts = 0Byte.

Gerade Chrome gestartet und Antimalware Service Executable belegt schon wieder ca. 250MB.



Ace schrieb:


> Nö Rettungssanitäter



Das passt doch genauso gut!
PC-Service ist manchmal auch wie ne OP am offenen Herzen. (zumindestens genau so aufregend)


edit:
Im Luxx hat Einer ne RAW II. Scheint echt Platz zu brauchen (Tripleslot).
Hoffentlich auch entspr. kühl. Wäre dann für  kleinere Gehäuse optimal, wo die Devil net reinpasst.

btw.
Antimalware Service Executable belegt momentan 104MB, scheint sich also zu normalisieren.
Kann auch am heutigen kumulativen Update gelegen haben, falls Gestern das W10/Defender noch nen Bug hatte.


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2019)

Der 19.8.2 ist echt mal Käse der Treiber. Aktiviert mir HDR nicht mehr mit der Navi 
Beim surfen hatte ich eben auch nen sporadischen Blackscreen, wobei das auch an meinem Undervolt liegen kann.


----------



## hks1981 (1. September 2019)

Sorry aber die letzten Treiber seit Navi am Markt ist, sind alle für den Müll! Ich hätte mir wirklich eine grüne holen sollen. Derzeit macht am PC Gamen keinen Spaß.

Ständig ist was, Abstürze, Profil vergessen, Ruckler usw usw.


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry aber die letzten Treiber seit Navi am Markt ist, sind alle für den Müll! Ich hätte mir wirklich eine grüne holen sollen. Derzeit macht am PC Gamen keinen Spaß.
> 
> Ständig ist was, Abstürze, Profil vergessen, Ruckler usw usw.



Blackscreen hängt an Freesync habe ich gerade festgestellt. Alles recht seltsam derzeit bei den Treiber.


----------



## Bullelet (1. September 2019)

Meine läuft derzeit komplett auf stock, will da erst beigehen wenn die Treiber gut sind.
Edit: Ace Combat Skies Unknown 64 Grad Gpu
                                                                        64 Grad Junction ohne Bildlimiter


----------



## RX480 (1. September 2019)

Übrigens Polarcat (Luxx) ist mit seiner RAW II auch zufrieden. Lüfter geht wie bei der THICC II nur auf 1900.(auto)
Die Klangfarbe soll erträglich sein. Alles @Stock.

 z.Vgl.
Die Klangfarbe wäre bei der Pulse XT das Manko. (meint CB)


----------



## Ace (1. September 2019)

Ich lasse meine gerade mal mit Automatisch UV laufen,macht max. 1.156V bei max. 2041Mhz Takt.


----------



## RX480 (1. September 2019)

Da momentan bei Einigen das auto UV besser geht als manuell: 
BeetleAtWar im 3dC kombiniert MPT+Wattman autoUV.
Die Overdrive Limits sind dann quasi der Ausgangswert bevor Er auf den UV-Button klickt.
(nur >2134 scheint vom Wattman net genommen zu werden bei Seiner Pulse)

btw.
Nach dem kum.Update heute früh, gabs jetzt schon wieder ein Intelligence U.,
scheint also permanent am Defender gearbeitet zu werden.
--> AntimalwareServiceEx. nur noch 60 MB nach kurzem Surfen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2019)

Auto Uv klappt mittlerweile sehr gut bei Navi.


----------



## drstoecker (1. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry aber die letzten Treiber seit Navi am Markt ist, sind alle für den Müll! Ich hätte mir wirklich eine grüne holen sollen. Derzeit macht am PC Gamen keinen Spaß.
> 
> Ständig ist was, Abstürze, Profil vergessen, Ruckler usw usw.


 Naja Stock wird es ja laufen. Im Team grün läuft es auch nicht besser.


----------



## Bullelet (1. September 2019)

Ist mir jetzt nicht so aufgefallen


----------



## hks1981 (2. September 2019)

Also mir auch nicht! Im Grünen Team ist es derzeit was Treiber und stabilität angeht sehr ruhig geworden.


----------



## drstoecker (2. September 2019)

Könnte vllt daran liegen weil die ja die Karten schon ein jahr auf dem Markt haben. Kenne aber genug die Probleme haben und lese auch ab und an von welchen.


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

Die Pulse XT kommt übrigens ab Werk mit SOC = 1,05V. Da sollte bei Anderen 1,075V wie bei Gurdi reichen.

Treiberprobleme sind oft nur beim Betakram.
Ist doch schonmal gut, das Bullelet einfach nur den 19.8.1 WHQL als Neuinstallation nehmen konnte.
Klingt derzeit bei der R7 komplizierter. Vega reicht auch eine einfache Neuinstallation.(oder bei mir auf 19.5.2 drauf)


----------



## Elistaer (2. September 2019)

Also ist der 19.8.1 Treiber dem 19.8.2er vorzuziehen was Stabilität angeht,wenn ich mir hier alles so durch lese. 

Ich warte jetzt auf die Nachricht das Karte und Displayport zu dvi Kabel versendet wurden. 

Tante Edit: heute morgen Stand im System bei Bestellung bezahlt, jetzt fast 8h später kommt die E-Mail, ich glaube bei mindfactory arbeiten nur schlafmützen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullelet (2. September 2019)

ich bin jetzt auch auf den 19.8.1 gegeangen wieder.
Aber wie kann sein das ich mit meinerRTX 2060 keinerlei abstürze habe?


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

Die XT sollte einen mue mehr den Ram auslasten. Deswegen die Pool-Fehler ?
(bei mehr Fps wird auch mehr gestreamed)

Außerdem warst Du evtl. mit 19.8.2@autoUV net ganz stabil.
Kann entweder Treiber oder UV oder die speziellen Games gewesen sein.

Wenn die Games mit 19.8.1@Stock funzen gibts ja nix zum monieren.
Trotzdem ist 4x4 potentiell der Schwachpunkt.


----------



## Bullelet (2. September 2019)

Sowohl als auch selbe Fehler


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

Kannste Dir net mal 2 Riegel bei nem Bekannten borgen ?


----------



## Bullelet (2. September 2019)

leider nicht noch alles ddr3 systeme


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

Was sagen eigentlich die User bei den 2 Games ?


----------



## drstoecker (2. September 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> leider nicht noch alles ddr3 systeme


Schau mal hier

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## Bullelet (2. September 2019)

Ich habe jetzt seit 8 stunden die rtx 2060 wieder drin und keine Absturz bei all den spielen


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

Mir persönlich gefällt die Wechselei von NV auf AMD mit DDU net.
Wg. Frameworks müsste eigentlich ein frisches W10 drauf um sicher zu sein.


----------



## blautemple (2. September 2019)

Finger weg von DDU. Die Treiber können auch problemlos parallel auf dem Rechner bleiben. Was denkt ihr wie PCGH und co das machen? Denkt ihr die sind wie blöde am Treiber hin- und herinstallieren?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullelet (2. September 2019)

Die Karte kommt weg ich hab die Schnauze voll.


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Finger weg von DDU. Die Treiber können auch problemlos parallel auf dem Rechner bleiben. Was denkt ihr wie PCGH und co das machen? Denkt ihr die sind wie blöde am Treiber hin- und herinstallieren?



Jo,
Gaussmath hatte auch schon die 1080Ti und die R7 gleichzeitig drin.


----------



## hks1981 (2. September 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Die Karte kommt weg ich hab die Schnauze voll.



Kann dich verstehen, mich nervt auch dieser Treiber gewaltig! Amd weiß es auch siehe „issues“ aber es ist wichtiger für AMD Blackscreens im Windows 7 zu beseitigen und nur an Gameperfomance zu schrauben als am elementaren.

Der supergau wenn du ein Xbox Gamingpass Game zocken willst wie Metro zb musst du Afterburner ausschalten, damit es nicht abstürzt, HDR geht ned, Enhanced Sync bring abstürze, profil wird nicht geladen, jeder 2-3 Neustart bekommt man die Meldung der Treiber musste resetet werden.... Ich Idiot hätte es einfach lassen sollen und mir ne Grüne Karte geholt.

Die Zeit die ich schon verschwendet habe mit Treibern, Einstellungen und Basteleien ist es einfach nicht wert.


----------



## Ace (2. September 2019)

@ *hks1981
*
Warum benutzt ihr diesen Afterburner Schrott überhaupt?


ASRock RX 5700 XT Taichi OC

ASROCK Radeon RX 5700 XT TAICHI OC pictured - VideoCardz.com


----------



## hks1981 (2. September 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> @ *hks1981
> *
> Warum benutzt ihr diesen Afterburner Schrott überhaupt?
> 
> ...



OMG ist die hässlich^^ sorry will echt keinen zu nahe treten, aber das ist wirklich „würg“

@Ace AB brauch ich für Takt und vor allem Temp im Game! Da es wie immer AMD mit ihren Overlay nicht schafft. Es werden nicht mal die FPS angezeigt, Armutszeugnis!


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

Da nehm halt HWinfo+RTSS.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. September 2019)

Leute entspannt euch doch mal!
Ja der Treiber ist aktuell nicht der dollste. Die Karte ist frisch auf dem Markt. Die Treiber erscheinen zurzeit gefühlt im 3 Tage Rythmus.
Gebt dem ganzen doch mal ein wenig Zeit und früher oder später sind die ganzen elementaren Sachen gefixt, kann mir keiner erzählen, dass es auf Dauer so bleibt mit irgendwelchen Abstürzen. Immer noch besser als über 100€ mehr zu bezahlen für ne 2070s die ein paar % schneller ist. 

Und ansonsten, wie wärs mal mit Stock Einstellungen? Solange der Treiber Mist ist, nehmt doch mal jedes OC/UV oder sonstige Anpassungen vorerst raus. Ich hab die Devil jetzt hier und seit 3 Tagen verbaut und hatte bisher nicht mal ein einziges Problem mit Treiber, Abstürzen, Blue oder Blackscreens oder was auch sonst. Nichts. Alles @Stock wohlgemerkt. Kollege von mir hat die Ref XT und auch kein einziges Problem seit Release Day übrigens. Auch alles @Stock. 

Das beschweren hier bringt sowieso keinen weiter. Anstatt man sich einfach gegenseitig hilft, ggf. Erfahrungen austauscht, was wo mit welchem Treiber besser klappt usw. anstatt sich einfach nur zu beschweren und sagen hätt ich mal grün geholt. Die meisten hier können die Karte sowieso nicht mehr zurückgeben einfach so, weil sie entweder außerhalb der 14 Tage sind oder wie fast alle hier eh schon alles geöffnet haben.


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

War doch gar net so schlimm mit Bullelet. Ich fands sogar interessant wie der Sanitäter den PC gecheckt hat.
Ansonsten war ja nur der A4 very special, = ne kleine Warnung für andere Modder.

btw.
Bullelet viel Glück mit der anderen Graka!


----------



## Bullelet (2. September 2019)

Naja für mich ist es auch ziemlich ungewohnt da ich vorher noch Probleme mit ner amd hatte.


----------



## Ace (2. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da nehm halt HWinfo+RTSS.



Genau das nehme ich schon sehr lange,gibt nix besseres.


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2019)

Abstürze hatte ich mit der kleinen navibisher noch nicht, was passiert denn bei Abstürzen bei euch?


----------



## Bullelet (2. September 2019)

Alle möglichen Bluescreens die auf Arbeitsspeicher und Treiber hinweisen, aber wie gesagt mit der RTX keine abstürze.


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

Und bitte alle Thirdparty-Tools und den Werdegang der Treiber(DDU) mit auflisten.

btw.
Von Enhanced Sync sollte man derzeit die Finger lassen. Funzt auch mit dem WHQL net stabil.
Der letzte Treiber ohne known Issues war der 19.7.3. Vermutlich 19.7.1 als Neuinstall. und den 19.7.3 drüber, falls ES erf. .


----------



## Ace (2. September 2019)

Ich hatte mal das BF V sich einfach auf den Desktop verabschiedet hatte,ist aber schon paar Tage her.
Bei eingestellten 2220Mhz bei 1.2V und 30%PT hält die Karte dauerhaft über 2100Mhz aber auf kosten
von höherer Hot Spot und mehr wie 250Watt verbrauch

2220Mhz bei Standard Vcore 1.2V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2220Mhz eingestellt,1.2V,PT 10%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2220Mhz eingestellt ,1.2V,PT 20%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2220Mhz eingestellt,1.2V,PT30%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elistaer (2. September 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Genau das nehme ich schon sehr lange,gibt nix besseres.


Ich nehme nur HWinfo und rtss und hatte noch nie Probleme außer bei einem Spiel. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das BF V sich einfach auf den Desktop verabschiedet hatte,ist aber schon paar Tage her.
> Bei eingestellten 2220Mhz bei 1.2V und 30%PT hält die Karte dauerhaft über 2100Mhz aber auf kosten
> von höherer Hot Spot und mehr wie 250Watt verbrauch



Mit PT+30 ist das Scaling auch schon schlechter.

Richtig schön, wie gleichmäßig die Temp steigt. (nach dem nochmaligen Zusammenbau)


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> Alle möglichen Bluescreens die auf Arbeitsspeicher und Treiber hinweisen, aber wie gesagt mit der RTX keine abstürze.



Bluescreen hatte ich noch mit keiner AMD Karte die letzten Jahre. Denkbar das PCI ex 4 irgendwo noch Probleme  macht.


----------



## RX480 (2. September 2019)

Der Ram wird halt bei 75fps mehr gestresst als bei 60fps. Da muss mehr gestreamed werden.
edit: ES sollte derzeit bei Navi ausbleiben und mit FS muss man halt testen.
Da kann ein Klick zuviel beim Einstellungsberater schon INSTABIL auslösen.


Bei ACE und BF V ist evtl. auch nur die Speicherverwaltung von W10 mal daneben gewesen.
Gerade die NVer schwören ja auf den ISCL.


----------



## Bullelet (3. September 2019)

Stehe jetzt schon vor Mindfactory und bringe um 10 die Karte weg


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. September 2019)

Da ich es bisher nirgends hier gesehen habe und falls es jemanden interessiert, hier sind mal die Performance Werte der Red Devil @Stock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also das ist schon ein ordentliches Ergebnis in meinen Augen, vor allem die Temperaturen.
Die Karte war dabei übrigens aus meinem Dark Base 700 kein Stück zu hören. Komplett silent.

Bevor hier kein neuer Treiber raus kommt, werd ich aber nichts undervolten oder übertakten. Frage mich eh ob ich es überhaupt machen sollte, die Performance passt auch so


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bevor hier kein neuer Treiber raus kommt, werd ich aber nichts undervolten oder übertakten. Frage mich eh ob ich es überhaupt machen sollte, die Performance passt auch so



Sehr guter Punkt. Bisher waren die größeren AMD-Grakas OoB net sehr angenehm. Jetzt endlich mal ein Volltreffer.

btw.
Zu früh gefreut! Antimalware nach nur Aufwecken ggü. gestern Abend und Heute 5h auf nem neuen Höhepunkt.
Irgendwie sammelt MS wohl  Daten. 
Mal gucken: Noch ein neues IntelligenceUpdate installiert und Neustart. --> runter auf normal 122MB.


----------



## hks1981 (3. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Leute entspannt euch doch mal!
> Ja der Treiber ist aktuell nicht der dollste. Die Karte ist frisch auf dem Markt. Die Treiber erscheinen zurzeit gefühlt im 3 Tage Rythmus.
> Gebt dem ganzen doch mal ein wenig Zeit und früher oder später sind die ganzen elementaren Sachen gefixt, kann mir keiner erzählen, dass es auf Dauer so bleibt mit irgendwelchen Abstürzen. Immer noch besser als über 100€ mehr zu bezahlen für ne 2070s die ein paar % schneller ist.
> 
> ...



Schön für dich das bei dir alles klappt, aber es gibt auch User wo das nicht der Fall ist. Also darf ich jetzt nicht meine Meinung äußern, weil bei dir alles klappt!? 

Vllt spielen wir nicht das gleiche schon mal daran gedacht? Auch habe ich diese Abstürze, Bugs usw. im Stockverhalten auch, also bitte spare dir Klugscheißerei! 

Wenn man sich 100€ erspart wie du meinst aber dafür zig Stunden herumeiern muss, ist das für mich nicht zu akzeptieren! Meine Zeit ist mir kostbar und ich zahle lieber ein wenig mehr, dafür ist alles perfekt. 

Auch deine Argumentation der Treiber wird noch und wir sollen uns gefälligst gedulden, kann ich nicht hinnehmen, denn ich erwarte einfach stabilität und die habe ich bezahlt und Funktionen wie HDR sollten auch eigentlich sofort klappen und nicht erst nach Monaten und eventuell auch wenn es für dich in Ordnung ist eine Lüftersteuerung die auch das macht was man einstellt! 

Unfassbar diese Aussage echt und das im Navi Laberthread wo ich dachte man kann hier alles was mit der Navi zutun hat besprechen aber anscheinend doch nicht, habs verstanden und zur Kenntnis genommen!


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. September 2019)

> Also darf ich jetzt nicht meine Meinung äußern, weil bei dir alles klappt!?


Sorry das sollte kein Angriff sein  
Klar darfst du deine Meinung sagen, nur immer wieder zu betonen "hätt ich mal grün gekauft", das hast du bereits hier mehrere male getan, bringt dich ja auch nicht weiter. Hätte hätte Fahrradkette, du hast aber nun mal nicht grün gekauft sondern rot. Ich verstehe, dass du die Schnauze voll hast, aber es bringt dich einfach nicht weiter das die ganze zeit zu sagen. Dir hilft eigentlich nur weiter an einer Lösung zu arbeiten, oder einfach abzuwarten. Was willst du denn sonst tun? 



> Mal gucken: Noch ein neues IntelligenceUpdate installiert und Neustart. --> runter auf normal 122MB.


Wie hoch sollte das denn normalerweise sein? Bei mir ist es bei 80MB...


----------



## openSUSE (3. September 2019)

Bin vor 3 Tagen extra vom Vanguard Treiber auf den 19.8.2 Treiber gewechselt. 
Alles Stock und freesync sowie EnhancementSync aus.
Bf5, bf1, GTA V, the division 2, Forza Horizon 4, wwz laufen ohne Probleme.
Muss man ja auch Mal sagen dürfen.
Welche Spiele machen bei dir Probleme?


----------



## Ace (3. September 2019)

@ *davidwigald11*

Mach den Run doch bitte nochmal,mit HWInfo damit ich mal sehen kann wie viel Vcore da anliegt und den Wattman dazu.


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wie hoch sollte das denn normalerweise sein? Bei mir ist es bei 80MB...



Leider k.A. , gerade bei mir auch auf 94MB zurück.
Beobachte den Wert eigentlich nur seit dem Pool-Fehler bei Bullelet.
Wenn man keinen Absturz mit dem Fehlercode hat ist es sicher uninteressant.


----------



## Ace (3. September 2019)

doppel Post


----------



## Bullelet (3. September 2019)

So die Herren und Damen ich will mich dann mal aus diesem Thread verabschieden da es dann ne MSI RTX 2080 Trio geworden ist nach dem Umtausch, alles gute wünsche ich euch Bullelet.


----------



## DR390 (3. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Erster!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir kam Sie auch schon am 30.08 an  Aber außer paar Kollegen und meiner Dame damit aufn Sack gehen kann ich noch nicht viel machen >.< Am 06.09. geht erst mein Prozessor raus...


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

Bullelet schrieb:


> So die Herren und Damen ich will mich dann mal aus diesem Thread verabschieden da es dann ne MSI RTX 2080 Trio geworden ist nach dem Umtausch, alles gute wünsche ich euch Bullelet.



Dir auch viel Spass mit dem neuen Spielzeug!


----------



## DR390 (3. September 2019)

Jetzt mal ganz blöd gefragt, da ich gerade die letzten 3-4 Seiten gelesen hab.
Welche Treiber sollte ich installieren? 
Ich würd gerne FreeSync nutzen, da das auch einer der Kaufgründe war. Noch läuft nix, da System noch unvollständig. Aber hoffe zum WE kann ich starten.


----------



## Ace (3. September 2019)

@DR390

nimm den aktuellen Treiber,bei mir läuft alles damit.



RX480 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Punkt. Bisher waren die größeren AMD-Grakas OoB net sehr angenehm. Jetzt endlich mal ein Volltreffer.
> 
> btw.
> Zu früh gefreut! Antimalware nach nur Aufwecken ggü. gestern Abend und Heute 5h auf nem neuen Höhepunkt.
> ...



Wenn du was anderes nimmst wie den Defender wird es nicht weniger sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. September 2019)

@ Ace


> Mach den Run doch bitte nochmal,mit HWInfo damit ich mal sehen kann wie viel Vcore da anliegt und den Wattman dazu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (3. September 2019)

Vielen Dank,hab mich schon gewundert,da kann was zwischen deinem ersten und jetzigem Run nicht stimmen,
über 2400Mhz was GPU-Z anzeigt mit 1.2V ist nicht machbar.Das passt auch vom Ergebnis Superposition  nicht.
Der jetzige Takt den Wattman und HWInfo anzeigt kommt schon eher hin auch was das Ergebnis von Superposition ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. September 2019)

Ja das hat mich auch gewundert wie das zustande kam 
2,4 GHz wäre eigentlich unmöglich, vor allem @Stock


----------



## RX480 (3. September 2019)

Sogesehen,
Die Devil@Stock nimmt ca. 250W ASIC.  Ace hatte nur ca. 220W mit PT=0 bei etwas mehr Takt.
Da würde sich mit besserem Treiber evtl. noch ne Optimierung lohnen.

Gerade mit MPT sollte man sich mal TDC/ A = 1,2xV ausrechnen und die V anheben.
BeetleAtWar im 3dC mit ner RX5700 XT -Pulse (noch net klar, ob stabil)


----------



## Gurdi (3. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Schön für dich das bei dir alles klappt, aber es gibt auch User wo das nicht der Fall ist. Also darf ich jetzt nicht meine Meinung äußern, weil bei dir alles klappt!?
> 
> Vllt spielen wir nicht das gleiche schon mal daran gedacht? Auch habe ich diese Abstürze, Bugs usw. im Stockverhalten auch, also bitte spare dir Klugscheißerei!
> 
> ...



Beruhigt euch mal wieder,kein Grund zu streiten bei sowas. Ich vermute das sich das gröbste mit demnächsten Treiber erledigen wird,irgendwo hat man sich da nen Wurm rein geholt. Die aktuelle Treiberlage ist aber wirklich unbefriedigend, sowas muss besser laufen.


----------



## Ace (3. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Punkt. Bisher waren die größeren AMD-Grakas OoB net sehr angenehm. Jetzt endlich mal ein Volltreffer.
> 
> btw.
> Zu früh gefreut! Antimalware nach nur Aufwecken ggü. gestern Abend und Heute 5h auf nem neuen Höhepunkt.
> ...



Normal belegt der Defender so um die 80MB, vielleicht hat der bei dir gerade was gescannt und den Ram noch nicht frei gegeben.


----------



## RX480 (4. September 2019)

Review zur GB RX5700 XT Gaming OC:
YouTube

Keine guten Temps beim Mem. Der heisse Hotspot könnte an schlechter Montage liegen.
Im Prinzip dasselbe Trauerspiel wie mit GB 56.(sehr durchwachsene Qualität)
Weiss net ob einige  Firmen, die mit NV Ihre Brötchen verdienen bei AMD bewusst rumschlampen.(siehe Asus)
(bei MSi werden wir hoffentlich noch ein gutes  großes Modell sehen, so wie die Trio)


----------



## hks1981 (4. September 2019)

Naja hier stellt sich die Frage wie es bei der Devil aussieht mit der Memtemp! Hier hat ein User nach einem Lauf Superposition auch schon 76c gehabt. Wenn ich beim ersten Lauf 72-74c hatte waren es bei GTA V 85-90c und bei Metro sogar 95-102c (alles nach einer Stunde) mit dem AE IV ohne Vsync versteht sich. Ich glaube diese sch.. Memtemp ist bei jedem Hersteller das Hauptproblem.


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja hier stellt sich die Frage wie es bei der Devil aussieht mit der Memtemp! Hier hat ein User nach einem Lauf Superposition auch schon 76c gehabt. Wenn ich beim ersten Lauf 72-74c hatte waren es bei GTA V 85-90c und bei Metro sogar 95-102c (alles nach einer Stunde) mit dem AE IV ohne Vsync versteht sich. Ich glaube diese sch.. Memtemp ist bei jedem Hersteller das Hauptproblem.



Mich wundert das du so Probleme mit den Memtemps hast. Selbst mit hoher Übertaktung stört meine Karte auch 90Grad nicht die Bohne, ich sehe das auch als absolut unkritisch an.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. September 2019)

> Hier hat ein User nach einem Lauf Superposition auch schon 76c gehabt


Ja das war ich 
Ich hab mit der Red Devil nach 1 Stunde GTA 82° auf dem Speicher.
Ich denke, da kann man nicht meckern.

Kann gerne noch weitere Spiele testen, aber mein Steam Account ist nicht allzu voll 
Mit Metro kann ich leider nicht dienen.

Edit: Es war allerdings mit Vsync, wobei das nicht wirklich relevant ist, da  ich mit 144Hz zocke und ich die Einstellungen entsprechend hoch habe,  sodass ich ungefähr bei ~110 FPS liege
Und ich werd das ganze gleich nochmal testen, mal sehen wie konstant die den Takt hält, da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## hks1981 (4. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mich wundert das du so Probleme mit den Memtemps hast. Selbst mit hoher Übertaktung stört meine Karte auch 90Grad nicht die Bohne, ich sehe das auch als absolut unkritisch an.



Probleme mit Temp habe ich auch keine aber schön ist es nicht wenn 95c also die spezifikation erreicht wird. Beim Stockkühler ist ja 90c Standard aber schau dir mal den Takt nach einer Stunde genau an (Cpu z aufzeichnung in ein TXT) da geht es rauf und runter.

Ich hab ja nach den Tagelangen optimieren auch keine Probleme mehr, komme auf 80-82c bei GTA V aber der Aufwand war einfach der Horror und habe auch einen Casewechsel hinter mir weil beim alten Case der Airflow Kacke war (10Grad weniger ohne Seitenteil)


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. September 2019)

Für richtige Testergebnisse, was ist denn hier bei euch mittlerweile beliebter, HWInfo, GPU-Z, Wattman oder alles davon?


----------



## hks1981 (4. September 2019)

Ich denke das ist Geschmacksache! Alle 3 Tools sind ganz gut! Beim Wattman, bekommst du halt nicht alle Werte wie bei HWInfo bzw. Gpu-Z


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Probleme mit Temp habe ich auch keine aber schön ist es nicht wenn 95c also die spezifikation erreicht wird. Beim Stockkühler ist ja 90c Standard aber schau dir mal den Takt nach einer Stunde genau an (Cpu z aufzeichnung in ein TXT) da geht es rauf und runter.
> 
> Ich hab ja nach den Tagelangen optimieren auch keine Probleme mehr, komme auf 80-82c bei GTA V aber der Aufwand war einfach der Horror und habe auch einen Casewechsel hinter mir weil beim alten Case der Airflow Kacke war (10Grad weniger ohne Seitenteil)



Die Temp sollte man nicht überbewerten eigentlich, das Thema hatten wir ja schon ein paar mal. Ich würde das nicht so dramatisch sehen, vor allem weil die Messungen von Igor ja deutlich niedriger sind. Sensorwerte sollte man nicht überwerten.


----------



## hks1981 (4. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Temp sollte man nicht überbewerten eigentlich, das Thema hatten wir ja schon ein paar mal. Ich würde das nicht so dramatisch sehen, vor allem weil die Messungen von Igor ja deutlich niedriger sind. Sensorwerte sollte man nicht überwerten.



Gebe dir da auch komplett recht! Aber warum schafft es AMD nicht, hier eine Stellungnahme abzugeben, was zum Teufel diese Werte dann sind! Irgendeinen Sinn haben diese ja, sonst würde dies bei 90c nicht anfangen zu drosseln und wenn diese Werte eh quatsch sind, dann sollten sie entweder dies mittels Update ausschalten oder die Temps um 20c runterstellen wenn die eh wissen das dies nicht passt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über 1 Stunde GTA5 auf Ultra mit 144Hz
Bin äußerst zufrieden! Das ist alles Red Devil @Stock

Wie man sieht, Superposition ist schon relativ Aussagekräftig. 
Der Hotspot ist bei GTA5 2° weniger, GPU an sich 2° Grad mehr und der Speicher 4° mehr. Also nichts was groß abweicht vom Superposition Run. 
Wenn man sich die Average Werte anschaut, alles unter 70°, nicht übel. 

Allerdings weiß ich beim besten Willen nicht was da bitte mit dem Boost Clock los ist. Fast 3GHz. Das kann doch nur ein Auslesefehler sein oder?


----------



## RX480 (4. September 2019)

Oder man gibt sich mit ner 185W-TDC-Graka zufrieden ohne großes OCen.(1-2fps weniger)

Die THICC II für 409€:
8GB XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc II Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Komolze (5. September 2019)

Also ich habe so ziemlich den gleichen Dreck durchgemacht wie hks1981 und habe nach ewigen hin und her bauen extrem viel Zeit verschissen. Jetzt läuft sie aber mit dem 19.8.1 sehr zufriedenstellend bei einer Memtemp von maximal 90 Grad nach mehreren Spielstunden. Ich kann es nur nochmal sagen: es mag sein, dass die Sensorwerte des Mems bullshit auslesen. Von mir aus steht dort 156Grad Celsius aber fakt ist, dass es der Karte/dem Treiber nicht egal ist, was dieser Sensor misst, da die Karte dann runtertaktet ab ca 100 Grad (war bei mir so)
Hat denn jemand schon den 19.9.1 probiert?


----------



## Turo1984 (5. September 2019)

Gibt grad die 5700 XT RAW II auf Cyperport mit Gutscheincode für 400,-€ + Versand.

Code PSCOUP19361-99KY8N


----------



## dinoboy (5. September 2019)

Mal ein paar Worte zur *8GB ASRock RX 5700 XT Challenger*.

Hatte nach dem Einbau und dem Wechsel ziemliche Probleme mit Abstürzen / Soundtreibern. Hab dann Windows neu installiert. Dann sah es erstmal gut aus.
Karte lief nach der Neuinstallation soweit einwandfrei.

Gestern konnte ich Apex Legends nicht mehr starten (Fehlermeldungen, Bluescreens) . Control (Remedy) lief aber technisch einwandfrei.
In Control ist die Karte sehr laut, lauter als meine bisherige Asus Strix 970. Aber beim DAN-Case nehme ich vieles hin... In Apex Legends ist die Lautstärke der Karte komischerweise sehr angenehm.  

Aktuell können die Fehler auch mit meinem Netzteil zusammenhängen, da ich bisher die Karte mit einem grenzwertigen 450 Watt Netzteil betreibe. Bekomme heute ein 600 Watt Netzteil.
Vermute aber eher ein Problem mit der Karte / Treibern. Bei Mindfactory gibt es eine Review mit ähnlichen Problemen:



> [FONT=opensans_regular]Ich wollte von meiner alten GTX 780 Ti amp abschied nehmen und dachte mir mit dieser Karte habe ich ein Top Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Ich habe zwischen einer 2070 Super und dieser hier geschwankt, jedoch durch den Günstigeren Preis hier zugeschlagen.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=opensans_regular]Leider muss ich jedoch enttäuschend sagen, dass auch ich mehrfach Bluescreeens unter Windows 10 erhalten habe. Mehrfache Bluescreens beim anschauen von Videos, der verwies auch auf den Treiber.[/FONT]
> [FONT=opensans_regular]Teilweise habe ich auch Grafikfehler in Spielen gehabt. Scheinbar gibt es hier noch ein großes Treiber Problem.
> ...



Bin gespannt wie sich die Lage mit dem neuen Netzteil entwickelt. Leider bin ich nicht optimistisch. Bin zum ersten mal in meinem Leben zu Team rot gewechselt wegen Freesync und P/L.

Hat sonst jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Karte? Kann es am Treiber liegen?

*Pro
*- läuft irgendwie 
- passt gut in das DAN-Case V1

*Kontra
- *ziemlicher Plastikbomber
- (laut)
- (Farbgebung)


----------



## RX480 (5. September 2019)

Normalerweise dürfte nur der Treiber 19.8.1 WHQL in den Radeon Einstellungen als "empfohlen" sein. (als Neuinstallation)

Mit dem sollte man unbedingt Enhanced Sync AUS lassen.
Mit Freesync ON/OFF  probieren falls die Bildqualität net passt.

Bei neueren Betatreibern erstmal abwarten was die anderen User so für Erfahrungen posten.
Die würde man nur drüberbügeln über den 19.8.1.

btw.
Die THICC II leider wieder im Preis hoch. Interessanter Neuzugang ist die PC Dual für 409€.
8GB Powercolor RX 5700XT Dual DDR6 (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
undzwar
Weil nur die Pulse+Evoke/Mech und die Dual horizontale Rippen haben. Das kann bei schlechterer Gehäuslüftung helfen,
weil mehr warme Luft direkt am Slot hintenraus geht. 
Leider noch kein Review verfügbar. Hoffentlich die selben guten Lüfter wie bei der Devil. Sollte für 185W TDC reichen.

Bei der Pulse wird gerade über den Lärm gestritten. Das die Drehzahl oszilliert bei Igor ist schon komisch.
(Befestigung net i.O. ?)
Er sollte evtl. mal die Austauschfunktion nutzen und mal 2 Ersatzlüfter draufpacken.Kann man bei Sapphire reklamieren.

Bei XFX THICC II und RAW II finde ich die Backplate interessant. = geschlitzt = kein Hitzestau!


----------



## Ace (5. September 2019)

Die XFX RX 5700 XT THICC II finde ich am schönsten von allen Karten die es gibt.


----------



## WhoRainZone (5. September 2019)

dinoboy schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Worte zur *8GB ASRock RX 5700 XT Challenger*.
> *Pro
> *- läuft irgendwie
> - passt gut in das DAN-Case V1
> ...


Dass das Ding extrem laut ist, hätte man bei den Produktbildern auch erwarten können, da hat AsRock mal wieder zu viel gespart.
Ich hoffe, bei der Taichi haben sies besser gemacht


----------



## Komolze (5. September 2019)

Wie viel Unterschied zwischen der Chiptemp und dem Hotspot ist "normal" bei mir sind es schon gut 22 Grad unterschied. Chip 70 Hotspot 92


----------



## RX480 (5. September 2019)

Du bist ungefähr auf dem Niveau der Evoke: (die Strixx sieht bei TPU ganz anders aus als bei CB - Vorsicht!)
Nehme mal an meistens ist Hotspot ähnlich Mem bzw. ein mue höher.


----------



## Elistaer (5. September 2019)

So meine Karte ist auch angekommen habe aber noch 4,5 Stunden Arbeit vor mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bullelet (5. September 2019)

Viel Glück mit der Karte.
Hoffe du hast keine Probleme.


----------



## Komolze (5. September 2019)

Ich möchte gerne auf den Wattmann verzichten und tue das auch schon, allerdings fehlt mir im MPT die Option, den Boosttakt (2044 bei mir) zu erhöhen also den wert, den ich über die Kurve einstellen könnte im Wattman, gibts da übers MPT die Möglichkeit oder geht das nicht? Bin ich blind?


----------



## AbuMegatron (5. September 2019)

Hrrrrr melde mich auch mal wieder mit ner Frage... könnte man im groben und ganzen sagen das die Red Devil aktuell die beste/leiseste Custom 5700 XT ist? 
Gonts schon Infos bzw. Kommende Custom' auf die man warten sollte?

Danke!


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. September 2019)

> könnte man im groben und ganzen sagen das die Red Devil aktuell die beste/leiseste Custom 5700 XT ist?


Aus meiner Sicht, ja.
Ich hör die Karte überhaupt nicht selbst auf 100% Last. Sogar der Brocken 3 mit 700RPM ist lauter als die Karte.


----------



## Coolviper (5. September 2019)

Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro wird noch kommen. Die konnte noch zu Red Devil eine Konkurrenz werden.


----------



## RX480 (5. September 2019)

SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 5700 XT NITRO+ OC pictured - VideoCardz.com


----------



## EyRaptor (5. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 5700 XT NITRO+ OC pictured - VideoCardz.com



Sieht schonmal nice aus.
Und jetzt bitte noch eine Toxic ^^ 


Edit:
Und Amd soll doch bitte endlich die kleinen low power Navis bringen ...
Aus lauter Verzweiflung weil da so lang nicht kommt, hab ich mir eben ne gebrauchte 1050ti gekauft um mal wieder ne andere gpu zu testen. 
Mal sehen wie die sich gegen eine rx 470 @stock und @oc schlägt


----------



## RX480 (5. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne auf den Wattmann verzichten und tue das auch schon, allerdings fehlt mir im MPT die Option, den Boosttakt (2044 bei mir) zu erhöhen also den wert, den ich über die Kurve einstellen könnte im Wattman, gibts da übers MPT die Möglichkeit oder geht das nicht?



MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update 1.1.0) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB

Bei Gedi@h2o ging zwar mehr im MPT aber der Wattman hat dann nur 2134 beim AutoUV genommen.
Im MPT bei Overdrive und Frequency jeweils GFX maximum Clock auf 2134 müsste also funzen.
Maximum Voltage GFX mal vorsichthalber auf 1250mV  im Reiter Power and Voltage.
Hinterher Write SPPT und  neu Booten.
(gehe mal davon aus, Du hast nur noch einen Grafikadapter in der Reg, ging ja letztens bei Dir)

Ob Du dann im Wattman mit AutoUV auf 1,20V kommst wäre zu testen.
Für 2134-stabil mit Air gibts keine Garantie.(ist net der eff. Takt)


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2019)

Der Teufel steht Kopf über hoffentlich wird ihm nicht schlecht. [emoji23][emoji28]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

Die Kabel passen farblich gut-Nice!

Oben Rechts bei den 3 Slots wäre evtl. ein zusätzlicher 80er-Lüfter als OUT net schlecht. (ala Gurdi)


----------



## ATIR290 (6. September 2019)

Ja, bei der Devil XT Out beim Lüfter
Bei der Radeon VII jedoch IN als Frischluft Zufuhr.

Die Lüfter arbeiten komplett unterschiedlich bei den zwei erwähnten Karten.


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Kabel passen farblich gut-Nice!
> 
> Oben Rechts bei den 3 Slots wäre evtl. ein zusätzlicher 80er-Lüfter als OUT net schlecht. (ala Gurdi)


Ich wollte mir noch mal so einen Propeller kaufen der über der gpu sitz da oben.

Die Farbe von Mainboard und gpu wird noch auf blau angepasst weil ich eigentlich mal custum wakü rot sleavs blau vor hatte.

Gastronom halt ohne wasser können wir nicht leben (trinken) und rot ( Blut) beides die wichtigsten Flüssigkeiten des menschen dazu ist der Himmel auch blau (Sauerstoff noch wichtiger wie Wasser. 

In Tarcov eines meiner Spiele welches gpu richtig auslastet hot spot 70 - 80 grad mem 74

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

ATIR dreh einfach Deinen PC um 180°. Dann sieht das so aus wie bei Elistaer.
Dann bleibt der kleine 80er bei Dir auch OUT. (Das wurde Dir schon 100.000mal im R7-Thread erklärt)

Die Wärmeglocke in der Ecke muss raus, sonst saugt die Graka wieder die warme Luft an.
Die Frischluft kommt von LINKS wo sich jetzt die Frontlüfter befinden. 
Oder von Oben, falls man Bodenlüfter hatte.

btw.
Es gibt jetzt auch den 240er Eiswolf: Wer net gleich auf CustomLoop gehen möchte.
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT M01 - Black | AMD Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
(die 240er ist bei Shadow gut ausreichend für die R7)


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> ATIR dreh einfach Deinen PC um 180°. Dann sieht das so aus wie bei Elistaer.
> Dann bleibt der kleine 80er bei Dir auch OUT. (Das wurde Dir schon 100.000mal im R7-Thread erklärt)
> 
> Die Wärmeglocke in der Ecke muss raus, sonst saugt die Graka wieder die warme Luft an.
> ...


Bei mir sind 2 front und einer hinten. Oben nimmt das Netzteil alles raus.

Von der Temperatur ist es bis jetzt sehr gut andere Spiele folgen dann da werde ich mit Gaussmath wolfenstein weiter spielen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

Wenn das Luftabsaugen durchs NT irgendwann net mehr reicht--> siehe Post#1935


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. September 2019)

> Ich wollte mir noch mal so einen Propeller kaufen der über der gpu sitz da oben.


Das ist ein invertierter Aufbau oder? Der zusätzliche Lüfter oben bringt so wie gut nichts. Die Karte bleibt selbst im Silent Bios eh schon kühl genug. 
Der würde ja nur etwas Abwärme, die so oder so nach oben raus geht, etwas schneller raus befördern. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht welche Temps das signifikant verbessern sollte. 



> Die Farbe von Mainboard und gpu wird noch auf blau angepasst weil ich eigentlich mal custum wakü rot sleavs blau vor hatte.


Ich hab das gleiche am laufen. Bei mir siehts so aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da haste dein Blau


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

Der rechte Axiallüfter drückt die warme Luft auch hinten Richtung Mobo raus.(also net nur Vorn) 
Je nachdem wie die Rippen vom Kühler sind geht auch noch Luft zum Slot raus.
(bei der Devil kaum, nur die PC-Dual+Pulse+Evoke+Mech hat Kühler-Rippen Richtung Slot)
Der mittl.  und linke Axiallüfter drücken nach Hinten und Vorn Luft raus.
Wenn das PCB kürzer ist geht beim linken Axiallüfter auch gleich noch Luft nach unten.
(das war ja der große Vorteil der 56 Pulse)

Kann sein das bei Euch wenig Wärmestau oben Rechts ist. (x)
Bei Gurdi wars halt viel enger. (und 180" gedreht, sprich normaler Aufbau)

(x) Der Kühler der Devil ist am Slot etwas kürzer, so das der rechte Lüfter evtl. auch schon warme Luft
zum Slot rausdrücken kann. Ihr könnt ja mal die Hand ranhalten wieviel Da rauskommt.

Bei Davidwigald sieht man leider net wie Es obendrüber Rechts ausschaut. Wenn dort noch ein Lüfter OUT 
kommt reichts ja dicke.


----------



## hks1981 (6. September 2019)

Ich habs nun auch endlich geschafft mit dem AE IV die Memtemp so richtig in den Griff zu bekommen! SP 66c und 90 min GTA V 68-70c (springt hin und her) bei einer GPU Temp von 50c und einem Hotspot von 66c

Hab mir neue Pads besorgt die von Arctic komplett entfernt (zu dick meiner Meinung) die Backplate mal ein wenig anders positioniert und Tadadaaa die Temps sind alle nicht mehr der Rede wert!


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2019)

Meine Temperaturen gestern waren bei 60°C gpu / Hotspot war auf Max 85°C / und mem knapp über 80°C.

Heute noch mal wolfenstein und World War Z testen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Komolze (6. September 2019)

Hallo, welche Pads hast du denn gekauft? ich habe auch nicht mehr dir von Arctic drauf sondern die ABB Cooling 2mm Pads


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 5700 XT NITRO+ OC pictured - VideoCardz.com


Jede Wette wird wieder beste Karte! Obwohl man auch auf die toxic gesonnt sein sollte.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. September 2019)

> Bei Davidwigald sieht man leider net wie Es obendrüber Rechts ausschaut. Wenn dort noch ein Lüfter OUT
> kommt reichts ja dicke.


Oben drüber? Da ist gar nichts, bis auf LED Streifen 
Das was du auf meinem Bild siehst, ist alles an Lüftern was verbaut ist. Vorne sind 2 Frontlüfter und hinten ist 1 Lüfter, der hinter dem CPU Kühler.

Mehr braucht es meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht. Ich könnte jetzt natürlich noch einen Lüfter oben in den Deckel setzen, aber ich glaub kaum, dass es irgendwelche Temps wirklich verbessern würde, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## gaussmath (6. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Von der Temperatur ist es bis jetzt sehr gut andere Spiele folgen dann da werde ich mit Gaussmath wolfenstein weiter spielen.



Ja, ich warte...


----------



## hks1981 (6. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Hallo, welche Pads hast du denn gekauft? ich habe auch nicht mehr dir von Arctic drauf sondern die ABB Cooling 2mm Pads



Genau die habe ich auch! 3mm und 2mm im Einsatz! Überall wo kein Chip oder Wandler ist hab ich die 3mm und wo was ist die 2mm drauf, damit es keine unterschiedlichen Höhen mehr habe und der Pressdruck überall gleich ist.


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Meine Temperaturen gestern waren bei 60°C gpu / Hotspot war auf Max 85°C / und mem knapp über 80°C.





drstoecker schrieb:


> Jede Wette wird wieder beste Karte! Obwohl man auch auf die toxic gesonnt sein sollte.



Wird schwer die Devil bei P/L zu toppen. siehe Elistaer



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Oben drüber? Da ist gar nichts...
> Vorne sind 2 Frontlüfter und hinten ist 1 Lüfter, der hinter dem CPU Kühler.
> 
> Mehr braucht es meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht. Ich könnte jetzt natürlich noch einen Lüfter oben in den Deckel setzen, aber ich glaub kaum, dass es irgendwelche Temps wirklich verbessern würde



Wenn Oben im Deckel schon Mesh  o.Ä. ist reichts. Leg halt mal die Hand auf den Deckel, wie warm es ist,
nach 3..5 Runden sup4k oder 2h spielen unter Vollast.(x)
Sollte es 60..70°C sein kannst ja oben rechts im Deckel einen alten 120er OUT mit 500U/min laufen lassen.

Im Prinzip ist Navi ja auch schon deutlich genügsamer als ne aufgedrehte Vega64 und Seven. Weniger W = weniger warme Luft .

(x) Oft kommen Leute und erzählen das nach 2h ein Game abstürzt. Liegt oft an der Temp und net am Treiber.
(oder buggy Speicherleak vom Game, was meist schon eher stört)
Wenn das Fps-Limit ca. 3fps unter Durchschnitt gelegt wird spart Das sehr viel W und verbessert die Temps.
Die Spielbarkeit/min Fps werden ja dadurch net schlechter.

Inwiefern Furmark für die Temps zu gebrauchen ist weiss ich net. Eher net zu empfehlen.
Scheint absoluter Quatsch zu sein! 8x MSSAA brät nur den Vram. Hat nix mit 24/7 zu tun.


----------



## Coolviper (6. September 2019)

Ich konnte nicht anders, brauche was zum basteln. Hab mir wieder eine 5700 bestellt...
Der Preis hat natürlich auch eine Rolle gespielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

Im Luxx hat gestern Abend  jemand auch die einzige XT-Ref bei Saturn für 350 geschossen.


----------



## Coolviper (6. September 2019)

Ich habe auch bei Saturn bestellt,die XT waren schon leider alle weg gestern Abend.


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

Mich ärgert vor Allem , das ähnlich wie im A-Outlet nur massig NV angeboten wird.
Und da meist Asus und GB sowie KFA und Gainward billig Kram.

Kein Wunder das so die Verkaufszahlen nur sehr grün sein können.


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

@bigburritoboy#1954
Der A4 war net einfach zu händeln. Such mal die Post von hks.

Will denn Keiner mal den Eiswolf testen? 350+189 ginge ja gerade noch so auszuhalten. Und bis Jetzt ist h2o deutlich besser.
 Navi mags kalt.
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT M01 - Black | AMD Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Ist auch net schlecht, das man Den mit nem Eisbär für die CPU koppeln kann.
Alphacool Eisbaer 240 CPU - Black | Eisbaer | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Alphacool Eisbaer 360 CPU - Black | Eisbaer | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
(alle Radis als IN)

Wer Platz hat für Push+Pull ist natürlich fein raus.(Bsp. mit ner R7)


----------



## bigburritoboy (6. September 2019)

ich hab bei ebay ne 3 Monate alte xt f. 350, - erstanden... ich konnte nicht widerstehen.
Nun bin ich echt gespannt: in meinem PC werkelt ne Radeon VII und die xt wird ihren Weg in den PC meiner Frau finden.

Umbau auf Morpheus/Accellero werd ich wahrscheinlich  in Angriff nehmen. Allerdings bin ich noch unsicher, da das Gehäuse recht klein ist und die Blower ev. im Vorteil ist, da die Wärme direkt abtransportiert wird. Keine Ahnung


----------



## DR390 (6. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das ist ein invertierter Aufbau oder? Der zusätzliche Lüfter oben bringt so wie gut nichts. Die Karte bleibt selbst im Silent Bios eh schon kühl genug.
> Der würde ja nur etwas Abwärme, die so oder so nach oben raus geht, etwas schneller raus befördern. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht welche Temps das signifikant verbessern sollte.
> 
> 
> ...




Hä wie geil! Hast nen Gehäuse mit Fenster Rechts? Ist ja mal sau sexy! 
Invertierter Einbau, hab ich auch noch nie gesehen  Geil. Nur schade dass das Red Devil jetzt falschrum ist. 
Macht das invertieren irgendeinen Sinn, bis auf, dass man die GraKa jetzt von oben sieht ?


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> Umbau auf Morpheus...



Weiss net ob Das passt, aber im Web gibts ja Alles:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cb3oq3/fitting_a_morpheus_ii_to_your_rx_5700_xt_a_visual/

edit:
Wg. der Kontaktfläche ist der Morpheus 1 besser geeignet. Bei EyeRaptor im Einsatz.#1961+#748
AMD NAVI Laberthread


----------



## hks1981 (6. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wird schwer die Devil bei P/L zu toppen. siehe Elistaer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von wem ist denn dieser Furmarktest? Das sind ja keine guten Werte schon nach 3 min! Welche Karte ist dies?


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread

ne Pulse


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. September 2019)

DR390 schrieb:


> Hä wie geil! Hast nen Gehäuse mit Fenster Rechts? Ist ja mal sau sexy!
> Invertierter Einbau, hab ich auch noch nie gesehen  Geil. Nur schade dass das Red Devil jetzt falschrum ist.
> Macht das invertieren irgendeinen Sinn, bis auf, dass man die GraKa jetzt von oben sieht ?



Jap, bei den Gehäusen von bequiet geht das. Dark Base 700 und 900 und Silent Base 801.
Die kann man umbauen. Einen tieferen Sinn hat das ganze nicht wirklich. Aber mein PC steht halt links von mir und deshalb kann ich da nie reingucken weil das Fenster immer sonst links ist  Daher die Invertierung.
Sieht auch ganz schick aus, weil da kommt die Grafikkarte richtig zur Geltung



> Wenn Oben im Deckel schon Mesh  o.Ä. ist reichts. Leg halt mal die Hand auf den Deckel, wie warm es ist,
> nach 3..5 Runden sup4k oder 2h spielen unter Vollast.(x)
> Sollte es 60..70°C sein kannst ja oben rechts im Deckel einen alten 120er OUT mit 500U/min laufen lassen.


Mesh ist da nicht, es ist wie gesagt ein Dark Base 700. Da sind nur so kleine Lufteinlässe. 
Das ist aber auch nicht wirklich warm oben, ich werd das später mal testen nach ner Stunde GTA


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

Kleine Luftauslässe reichen ja schon, damits keinen Stau gibt. Die Schlitze sollten auch genau über der Graka sein.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Weiss net ob Das passt, aber im Web gibts ja Alles:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cb3oq3/fitting_a_morpheus_ii_to_your_rx_5700_xt_a_visual/



Mopheus 1 passt auf jedenfall
Damit betreibe ich meine Karte jezt bald 1 1/2 Monate 

Der Morpheus 2 hat zwar auch gepasst, allerdings hab ich mit dem nicht die Temperaturen des 1er geschafft.
Die etwas anders geformte Coldplate macht da schon einen Unterschied.


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> ich hab bei ebay ne 3 Monate alte xt f. 350, - erstanden... ich konnte nicht widerstehen.
> Nun bin ich echt gespannt: in meinem PC werkelt ne Radeon VII und die xt wird ihren Weg in den PC meiner Frau finden.
> 
> Umbau auf Morpheus/Accellero werd ich wahrscheinlich  in Angriff nehmen. Allerdings bin ich noch unsicher, da das Gehäuse recht klein ist und die Blower ev. im Vorteil ist, da die Wärme direkt abtransportiert wird. Keine Ahnung


Wie gut das die Karte noch keine 2 Monate erhältlich ist, der Preis ist ok wenn die Rechnung dabei war.


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, ich warte...


Gerade läuft ghost recon beta download. Heute Abend ist aber Zeit. 

@DR390 ich habe das Corsair Carbide 600C und da ist der Aufbau gewollt. Ich finde es nur schade das man keine Gehäuse bei der GPU bekommt die dafür geeignet sind, so als Tausch.

Das gibt's ja auch schon von anderen Herstellern aber als Ersatz. 

Sapphire Nitro Gear Cooler Shroud+Backplate Lite rot - Zubehör für Grafikkarten | Mindfactory.de 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (6. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Gerade läuft ghost recon beta download.



Was willst du mir damit sagen? Wieder keine Zeit? ^^

Ich muss auch mal überlegen, ob ich als elitärer Turing Besitzer überhaupt noch mit Navi Leuten zocke...


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2019)

Hier stand nix


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. September 2019)

Ich hab jetzt 2 Stunden GTA gezockt, mit Afterburner Overlay.
Was ich gemerkt habe, ich hab gestern offensichtlich die ganze Zeit mit DX10 gezockt 
Demnach hatte ich überhaupt kein MSAA an, weil es das unter DX10 noch gar nicht gibt. Hatte jetzt auf DX11 gestellt, MSAA auf x4 und alles andere auf Sehr Hoch, nicht Ultra. 
Das merkt man deutlich. Erstmal sieht das Spiel deutlich besser aus, aber die GPU hat wirklich merklich mehr zu tun. 
Speicher ist teilweise bis auf 86-88° gegangen, aber das ist ja immer noch völlig okay, gestern war er halt so bei 80°

Ich suche allerdings immer noch diese eine Einstellung die mir teilweise Performance Verlust gibt. Ich hab die ganze Zeit über mit alles auf sehr hoch und MSAA auf x4 90-100 FPS, aber sobald eine Stelle kommt wo gewisse Schatten kommen oder Lichteffekte, wie einfallendes Licht durch eine Tür, hab ich plötzlich 1GB VRAM mehr und FPS drops auf ca. ~60 FPS
Welche Einstellung ist für diese Lichteffekte verantwortlich?
Oder wenn viele Explosionen auf einmal passieren, auch Drops auf ~60 FPS, ist dafür auch eine bestimmte Einstellung verantwortlich?


----------



## RX480 (6. September 2019)

Mit AMD würde ich prinzipiell die Beleuchtung 1 Stufe runter stellen und die Schatten auf niedrig.
Schatten kosten u.U. auch CPU-Leistung.
Explosionen und Feuer sind Partikeleffekte ähnlich wie globale Beleuchtung.
(neuerdings sind Deswegen die PCGH-Benches an diesen Stellen = Advantage NV, wg. PhysX über NVapi?)

Könnte also je nach Game die vol. Beleuchtung und Postprocessing sein, wenn Partikel net extra aufgeführt.
Bei RE2 war Das ganz eindeutig zu merken.

Habe leider momentan GTA V net mehr drauf.


----------



## Komolze (6. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Wie viel Unterschied zwischen der Chiptemp und dem Hotspot ist "normal" bei mir sind es schon gut 22 Grad unterschied. Chip 70 Hotspot 92



Ich habe jetzt heute nochmal den Accelero demontiert weil ich das so komisch finde wenn man die Werte z. B. mit hks1981 vergleicht, der ja fast die gleiche Konstellation hat wie ich. Habe neue WLP aufgetragen und den Accelero neu aufgesetzt und jetzt hab ich zwisvhen GPU und Hotspot nurmehr max. 3 Grad unterschied, allerdings ist die GPU Temp gestiegen, die Hotspot aber gesunken. Im Mittel habe ich jetzt 80-84grad bei beiden. Dafür ist auch die ominöse Memtemp gesunken auf maximal 84 grad. Irgend einen Zusammenhang zwischen Memtemp und Hotspot muss es geben?!?!?

Das einzige was ich bei Navi noch nicht probiert habe, ist Flüssigmetall... soll ich mal....?


----------



## AbuMegatron (6. September 2019)

Danke für die Antwort !
RGB ist eventuell Systemoffen? Oder hat wirklich jede Graka Hersteller sein eigenes?

Würde mit nen Mobo von Asus anschaffen und frag mich ob die Devil da mitmacht...


----------



## Bullelet (6. September 2019)

@Elistaer die Beta ist der Hammer.


----------



## bigburritoboy (6. September 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wie gut das die Karte noch keine 2 Monate erhältlich ist, der Preis ist ok wenn die Rechnung dabei war.



naja... ich geh von ner Vorbestellung aus. Juli, August und angebrochener September macht rund 3 Monate. 
Außerdem scheint es bei 380 Verkäufen mit 98.5% positiven Bewertungen ein seriöser Verkäufer zu sein.
Ansonsten: Paypal


----------



## DR390 (6. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @DR390 ich habe das Corsair Carbide 600C und da ist der Aufbau gewollt. Ich finde es nur schade das man keine Gehäuse bei der GPU bekommt die dafür geeignet sind, so als Tausch.



Ja ich stand eben aufm Schlauch... das es Cases gibt bei denen man das Sichtfenster wechseln kann war mir bewusst, aber das man dann logischerweise auch das MoBo invertieren muss, hab ich ausgeblendet  Ist Freitag.
Ich mach Feierabend! Aber echt geiles setup


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2019)

DR390 schrieb:


> Ja ich stand eben aufm Schlauch... das es Cases gibt bei denen man das Sichtfenster wechseln kann war mir bewusst, aber das man dann logischerweise auch das MoBo invertieren muss, hab ich ausgeblendet  Ist Freitag.
> Ich mach Feierabend! Aber echt geiles setup


Das trifft auf die bequit zu aber nicht auf meines.

Ich habe bewusst ein IATX Gehäuse gekauft wo man keine andere Möglichkeit hat wie die ganze Hardware verkehrt herum einzubauen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (6. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt heute nochmal den Accelero demontiert weil ich das so komisch finde wenn man die Werte z. B. mit hks1981 vergleicht, der ja fast die gleiche Konstellation hat wie ich. Habe neue WLP aufgetragen und den Accelero neu aufgesetzt und jetzt hab ich zwisvhen GPU und Hotspot nurmehr max. 3 Grad unterschied, allerdings ist die GPU Temp gestiegen, die Hotspot aber gesunken. Im Mittel habe ich jetzt 80-84grad bei beiden. Dafür ist auch die ominöse Memtemp gesunken auf maximal 84 grad. Irgend einen Zusammenhang zwischen Memtemp und Hotspot muss es geben?!?!?
> 
> Das einzige was ich bei Navi noch nicht probiert habe, ist Flüssigmetall... soll ich mal....?



Versetze mal nur die BP nach rechts (wenn du von oben drauf schaust). Das glaube ich bis jetzt das es am besten bewirkt hat. Die Schrauben sind dann schon fast komplett links zum anschrauben und die 3 Memory Speicher kann man dann ein wenig sehen bzw. die Wärmeleitpads. Dachte zuerst mist, das war zu weit rechts aber ich wollte es nicht mehr umbauen und ZACK war es genau das richtige. Ich komme nicht mehr über 75c. Werde jetzt dann mal Anno 1800 wieder zocken aber SP und GTA kommen nicht drüber GTA sogar max 72-68 (springt immer zwischen diesen Werten. Leg mal auch einen Lüfter (saugend) eher hinten drauf das bewirkt dann sicher auch nochmal eine Ecke. 

Halte dich einfach auf meinem Bild auf der rechten Seite wo die BP endet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 40 Min läuft jetzt Anno 1800 (ohne Vsync) und komme auf Mem derzeit auf 68c. Wichtig ist natürlich auch die Lüftersteuerung den bei maximal 52c GPU dreht der AE bei der Stockeinstellung vom Wattman ja nicht auf aber die habe ich dir ja eh per PN gesendet!

Edit2: Anno mit Vsync (60FPS mehr kann mein Moni nicht) ist ja dann mal der Witz schlecht hin  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (6. September 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> naja... ich geh von ner Vorbestellung aus. Juli, August und angebrochener September macht rund 3 Monate.
> Außerdem scheint es bei 380 Verkäufen mit 98.5% positiven Bewertungen ein seriöser Verkäufer zu sein.
> Ansonsten: Paypal



Release war der 7.7. , vorbestellen könnte man nichts soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe. Heute ist der 6.9. macht weniger als 8wochen=2 Monate. Und die Karte wird er nicht zum Release da gehabt haben also verstehe solche Angaben nicht, Mathematik aus der Grundschule.
hab das Angebot gefunden, sollte alles ok sein bis auf das Alter.


----------



## hks1981 (6. September 2019)

Vielleicht hat sich der Verkäufer einfach vertan. Passiert mir auch mal wieder das ich Ware verkaufe wo ich mich um ein zwei Monate irre ^^


----------



## Elistaer (6. September 2019)

So hab der Karte mal 50%PT bei 1071 MV gegeben, VRam testweise auf 900 MHz Lüfter dürfen auch etwas höher drehen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt heute nochmal den Accelero demontiert weil ich das so komisch finde wenn man die Werte z. B. mit hks1981 vergleicht, der ja fast die gleiche Konstellation hat wie ich. Habe neue WLP aufgetragen und den Accelero neu aufgesetzt und jetzt hab ich zwisvhen GPU und Hotspot nurmehr max. 3 Grad unterschied, allerdings ist die GPU Temp gestiegen, die Hotspot aber gesunken. Im Mittel habe ich jetzt 80-84grad bei beiden. Dafür ist auch die ominöse Memtemp gesunken auf maximal 84 grad. Irgend einen Zusammenhang zwischen Memtemp und Hotspot muss es geben?!?!?
> 
> Das einzige was ich bei Navi noch nicht probiert habe, ist Flüssigmetall... soll ich mal....?



Bei Navi ist LM eigentlich unproblematisch, man sollte natürlich sauber arbeiten und gegebenenfalls die Caps isolieren.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Sieht schonmal nice aus.
> Und jetzt bitte noch eine Toxic ^^
> 
> 
> ...




Kannst ja mal ein paar Werte zum Vergleich einstellen, würde meine übertaktete APU ins rennen werfen


----------



## Komolze (6. September 2019)

Also, ich habe mit Nagellack isoliert und LM aufgetragen... was soll ich sagen.... 1 Std Dead by Daylight (mein Hauptgame) lastet die Karte voll aus. ich habe jetzt max. 65 grad GPU Temp, Hotspot maximal 83 Grad und die Memtemp. bleibt bei 80 Grad. es muss einen Zusammenhang zwischen Hotspot und ominöser Memtemp geben. Das kann ich mir jetzt nicht mehr anders erklären. Ich bin jetzt aber vollends zufrieden und bin froh, dass jetzt alles so läuft, auch wenn es mich übel viel nerven gekostet hat.


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Also, ich habe mit Nagellack isoliert und LM aufgetragen... was soll ich sagen.... 1 Std Dead by Daylight (mein Hauptgame) lastet die Karte voll aus. ich habe jetzt max. 65 grad GPU Temp, Hotspot maximal 83 Grad und die Memtemp. bleibt bei 80 Grad. es muss einen Zusammenhang zwischen Hotspot und ominöser Memtemp geben. Das kann ich mir jetzt nicht mehr anders erklären. Ich bin jetzt aber vollends zufrieden und bin froh, dass jetzt alles so läuft, auch wenn es mich übel viel nerven gekostet hat.



Klingt gut, bei welcher TBP?


----------



## Komolze (6. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klingt gut, bei welcher TBP?



Ich habe mit dem MPT 190W eingestellt. Also wohl 190W Asic Power. TBP vermutlich 220W oder wie viel kann man zur ASIC draufrechnen?


----------



## EyRaptor (6. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei Navi ist LM eigentlich unproblematisch, man sollte natürlich sauber arbeiten und gegebenenfalls die Caps isolieren.



Jep 
Navi freut sich bei gutem mounting sehr über Flüssigmetall und insbesondere die Hotspot Temps profitieren stark.




Gurdi schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal ein paar Werte zum Vergleich einstellen, würde meine übertaktete APU ins rennen werfen



Meinst du deinen Kabylake G den du hast(hattest?) oder Raven-Ridge?
Den 2400G hab ich mir mal von meinem bruder geborgt und hab für den schon Werte .


----------



## bigburritoboy (6. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Also, ich habe mit Nagellack isoliert und LM aufgetragen... was soll ich sagen.... 1 Std Dead by Daylight (mein Hauptgame) lastet die Karte voll aus. ich habe jetzt max. 65 grad GPU Temp, Hotspot maximal 83 Grad und die Memtemp. bleibt bei 80 Grad. es muss einen Zusammenhang zwischen Hotspot und ominöser Memtemp geben. Das kann ich mir jetzt nicht mehr anders erklären. Ich bin jetzt aber vollends zufrieden und bin froh, dass jetzt alles so läuft, auch wenn es mich übel viel nerven gekostet hat.



aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: des Bastelns wegen kauft man sich solche Karten^^


----------



## hks1981 (6. September 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich: des Bastelns wegen kauft man sich solche Karten^^



Neee glaub mir/uns! Das hat wirklich viel Nerven und Zeit und auch weiteres Geld gekostet bis es wirklich so ist das es nun endlich passt! Basteln ist toll und macht spaß aber es muss auch befriedigend sein und das war es wirklich sehr lange nicht!

Jetzt läuft es und ja bin froh darüber aber nochmals würde ich es nicht mehr machen


----------



## Coolviper (6. September 2019)

Hier ein sehr gutes Review zur der Red Devil XT: YouTube (Autor: KreativEcke)


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Jep
> Navi freut sich bei gutem mounting sehr über Flüssigmetall und insbesondere die Hotspot Temps profitieren stark.
> 
> 
> ...



Kabylake G, das dürfte etwa das selbe Leistungsnvieau sein.


----------



## Tukuman (7. September 2019)

Keine Ahnung was ihr euch für Probleme macht, meine Ref Karte läuft mit Undervolting auch nicht viel anders von den Temps her


----------



## hks1981 (7. September 2019)

Hab mal den aktuellen Treiber installiert zwecks Test! Also HDR klappt immer noch nicht und Enhanced Sync stürzt bei Anno ab. Ansonsten kann ich nichts neues erkennen.



Tukuman schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was ihr euch für Probleme macht, meine Ref Karte läuft mit Undervolting auch nicht viel anders von den Temps her



Das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht! Mit Refkühlung hast du bestimmt keine 50c auf die GPU und einen Hotspot von 62c ganz zu schweigen von der Lautstärke.


----------



## MadPolygon (7. September 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Abdrücke sind gut,was mich noch ärgert sind diese dünnen RGB Kabel da sind 2 schon von kaputt vom 2x mal bewegen,ist echt ein Witz!
> ich kauf mir eh den Alphaccool Kühler noch.
> Ich Frage mich auch,warum EK da so viele verschiedene Schrauben mit liefert in verschiedenen größen ,obwohl nur 1 Größe gebraucht wird
> 
> ...



Das gleiche Problem mit dem RGB Kabel hatte ich auch vorgestern. Hast du EK angeschrieben? Oder kann man den LED Streifen einfach rausziehen und wieder einstecken? Dann würd ich das Ding schnell selbst wieder anlöten.


----------



## Ace (7. September 2019)

MadPolygon schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem mit dem RGB Kabel hatte ich auch vorgestern. Hast du EK angeschrieben? Oder kann man den LED Streifen einfach rausziehen und wieder einstecken? Dann würd ich das Ding schnell selbst wieder anlöten.



Du kannst den LED Streifen raus machen,der ist geklebt, ich habe EK angeschrieben und ein neues teil bekommen.
Mach es genauso,warum selber reparieren?Hab es aber noch nicht verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. September 2019)

Hat hier jemand schon mal die Red Devil oder auch ne andere Custom Karte undervolted und kann berichten ob es viel gebracht hat, oder welche Werte?

Es läuft zwar alles bei mir und ich bin zufrieden, aber irgendwie.... Will ich an irgendwelchen Schräubchen drehen


----------



## hks1981 (7. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon mal die Red Devil oder auch ne andere Custom Karte undervolted und kann berichten ob es viel gebracht hat, oder welche Werte?
> 
> Es läuft zwar alles bei mir und ich bin zufrieden, aber irgendwie.... Will ich an irgendwelchen Schräubchen drehen



Na dann sei der Vorreiter und mach mal was an den Schräubchen


----------



## Elistaer (7. September 2019)

Gestern Abend auto UV ging 1h gut dann hatte ich Artefakte. Und der Versuch UV + 50%pt brachte einen Black Screen

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (7. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Gestern Abend auto UV ging 1h gut dann hatte ich Artefakte. Und der Versuch UV + 50%pt brachte einen Black Screen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Und welche Werte waren bei Auto UV?


----------



## RX480 (7. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon mal die Red Devil oder auch ne andere Custom Karte undervolted und kann berichten ob es viel gebracht hat, oder welche Werte?
> Es läuft zwar alles bei mir und ich bin zufrieden, aber irgendwie.... Will ich an irgendwelchen Schräubchen drehen



Andere sagen nicht viel für Dich aus. Bullelet hatte auch ne Devil und am Anfang gings ganz gut.

Fang mal an mit AutoUV im Wattman. (bleib bei PT=0)
Falls stabil, kannst Du mal bitte das MPT öffnen und die Tabelle mit den Spannungen, Watt und A posten.
MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update 1.1.0) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB
Da kann man dann ala Igor mal die Grenzen von GFX TDC(A) genauer ausrechnen und
1-2 Varianten mit abgesenkter TDC vorschlagen.

Höhere Werte für den Takt im Overdrive und bei Frequenzen würde ich erst zum Schluss mit
besseren Treibern in Angriff nehmen.

Roughneck(Ralle) hat übrigens seiner Frau ne RAW II gekauft. Läuft sehr gut. Treiber ?
(einziger Vorfall = weckt nicht auf aus Standby, stand aber in known Issues)
Aber er hat beobachtet, das der eff.Takt mit steigender Temp. fällt.
Insofern würde ich erst mal die Air mit PT= 0 optimieren.

edit1:
Mögliches Problem mit Chill/Freesync in der Registry:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/d0h74t/issues_with_freesync_on_rx_5700_check_your/

edit2:
Mal ein Video zu Challenger vs. Mech: Wer weiss wie die Montagequalität streut, also Vorsicht!
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Andere sagen nicht viel für Dich aus. Bullelet hatte auch ne Devil und am Anfang gings ganz gut.
> 
> Fang mal an mit AutoUV im Wattman. (bleib bei PT=0)
> Falls stabil, kannst Du mal bitte das MPT öffnen und die Tabelle mit den Spannungen, Watt und A posten.
> ...



Ahh endlich. Das ist das ******* Problem was ich mit der Seven in Verbindung mit VAE habe.


----------



## RX480 (8. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Gestern Abend auto UV ging 1h gut dann hatte ich Artefakte. Und der Versuch UV + 50%pt brachte einen Black Screen



Der BlackScreen muss net unbedingt daran Allein liegen. Im 3dC sagten Einige das man bei Blackscreen 2x ALT+Enter machen soll. = Wechsel Fenster--> Vollbild ?
https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/81823/alt-enter-switches-between-window-and-full-screen

Bei älteren Games gabs mal Probleme mit 59Hz statt 60Hz beim Beenden.
Falls häufig Blackscreens könnte man auf dem Desktop mal 60Hz einstellen.
In nem neuen Game sollte man ja dann auch im Menü auf 144Hz umstellen können.
Nach beenden des Games sollte auf dem Desktop dann wieder 60Hz sein.
Könnte bei Videos ähnlich sein.(mal abgesehen von Firefox und Hardwarebeschleinigung)


Bei Artefakten würde ich den Vram soundso auf 875 lassen. Bringt eh fast nix.(nur 0,5fps)


----------



## Elistaer (8. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der BlackScreen muss net unbedingt daran Allein liegen. Im 3dC sagten Einige das man bei Blackscreen 2x ALT+Enter machen soll. = Wechsel Fenster--> Vollbild ?
> https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/help/81823/alt-enter-switches-between-window-and-full-screen
> 
> Bei älteren Games gabs mal Probleme mit 59Hz statt 60Hz beim Beenden.
> ...


Ich habe nur FHD und 60 Hz. 

Aber Fenster zu borderles ist ein guter Tipp da ich immer so spiele. 

GHOST RECON ist schon was die Grafik angeht geil muss da mal ein paar Stellen suchen welche ich runter schrauben kann um die CPU zu entlassten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (8. September 2019)

Schatten erfordern auch etwas CPU. Könnte man stufenweise runterstellen.
Gesichtsfeld kleiner?

Habe leider die alte WildlandsDemo net mehr auf der Paltte und kann net schauen, Was es so Alles gibt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. September 2019)

Red Devil:
1 Stunde GTA mit Auto UV hat schon mal funktioniert ohne jegliche Probleme, Abstürze, Bluescreens oder sonstiges.

Hier einmal direkter Vergleich mit Superposition:
Auto UV:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und @Stock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auto UV hat also schon mal fast 200 Pkt gebracht, die Leistungsaufnahme um ~30W gesenkt und alle Temperaturen um 2° gesenkt.
Das ganze bei offensichtlich 1,15V. Am Takt wurde anscheinend nichts verändert. Es ist also echt nur ein ganz leichtes UV.
Später guck ich mal ob ich per Hand noch etwas weiter runter komme, wenn ich den Takt auch ein wenig absenke.

Edit: Mir fällt gerade auf, mit Auto UV drehen die Lüfter auch im Idle mit ~900RPM 
Die GPU Temperatur beträgt deshalb nur knapp über 30°
Vorher @Stock blieben die Lüfter komplett stehen im Idle und die Karte hatte knapp über 40°
Kann mir einer sagen warum das so ist und wieso ich an der Lüfterkurve auch nichts verändern kann? 

Edit 2: Zu früh gefreut. Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde GTA5 Absturz. PC ging weder aus noch gab es einen Bluescreen, der Bildschirm ging einfach aus, Ton lief aber weiter. Nach einem Neustart wurde der Wattman resettet. Also nicht mal Auto UV läuft stabil


----------



## EyRaptor (8. September 2019)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Setup mit der Navi unter dem Morpheus 1.


----------



## Komolze (8. September 2019)

Passt der Morpheus ohne Probleme drauf?


----------



## Ace (8. September 2019)

MadPolygon schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem mit dem RGB Kabel hatte ich auch vorgestern. Hast du EK angeschrieben? Oder kann man den LED Streifen einfach rausziehen und wieder einstecken? Dann würd ich das Ding schnell selbst wieder anlöten.



Meine leuchtet wieder ,hab aber nur den LED Streifen raus gemacht und in das alte teil wieder rein,sonst hätte ich wieder den Kühler 
ab machen müssen usw.darauf hatte ich kein Bock.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (8. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Edit 2: Zu früh gefreut.



Warte halt auf stabile Treiber. Das Ganze AutoUV brachte ja nur 0,5fps in 4k.(ca 1-2fps in 1440p)
Lohnt sich wahrscheinlich erst Hand anzulegen wenn der Wattmann macht, was Er soll.
Wahrscheinlich müsste der Mittelwert(V) dann höher sein. Und der Takt ein mue niedriger.

Derweilen könnte man nur im MPT spassenshalber im Reiter "Power and Voltage" mal die W+A schrittweise senken.
MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update 1.1.0) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB

Power Limit GPU (W) würde ich erstmal so lassen
nur TDC Limit GFX (A) in 5er Schritten senken.

Nach dem Speichern neu booten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. September 2019)

> Warte halt auf stabile Treiber. Das Ganze AutoUV brachte ja nur 0,5fps in 4k.(ca 1-2fps in 1440p)
> Lohnt sich wahrscheinlich erst Hand anzulegen wenn der Wattmann macht, was Er soll.
> Wahrscheinlich müsste der Mittelwert dann höher sein.


Ich lass es einfach vorerst. Die Leistung ohne UV ist ja auch völlig okay, wollte es nur mal testen. Aber wenn noch nicht mal Auto UV stabil läuft, fang ich jetzt nicht an da irgendwas rumzudrehen, hätte echt gedacht das zumindest Auto UV läuft. 

In der Theorie ja, hat es nur 0,5 FPS in 4k gebracht, aber in der Praxis hab ich in GTA5 @1440p im Schnitt so um die ~6% mehr Leistung gehabt tatsächlich. Aber gut, merklich ist das natürlich nicht. Ob ich jetzt 100 oder 106-107 FPS habe, kann man sowieso nicht sehen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Red Devil:
> 1 Stunde GTA mit Auto UV hat schon mal funktioniert ohne jegliche Probleme, Abstürze, Bluescreens oder sonstiges.
> 
> Hier einmal direkter Vergleich mit Superposition:
> ...



Einfach Werte schauen nach dem Auto UV und etwas anheben wenn's damit nicht läuft.


----------



## EyRaptor (8. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Passt der Morpheus ohne Probleme drauf?



Jep, allerdings muss man den Heatsink für die Spannungswandler mit Wärmeleitleber oder Kabelbinder befestigen.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Kann man irgendwo die tatsächliche SOC-Spannung mit auslesen ?
Falls AutoUV auch die SOC-Spannung senkt wäre Das evtl. eher instabil.

Wieviel MSAA wird bei GTA V eigentlich max. genommen ?
Net das Navi ähnlich wie Vega ein 8x MSAA net so toll findet.
(und z.Bsp. 2x MSAA stabil laufen würde auch mit AutoUV)

btw.
BeatleAtWar vom 3dC hat inzwischen sein 24/7-Setting für die Pulse gefunden.(rel. hoher Lüfter)
Scheint ein sehr guter Chip zu sein. Besonderheit=SOC auf 20A bei 1,05V.(evtl. mehr V stabiler?)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. September 2019)

> Kann man irgendwo die tatsächliche SOC-Spannung mit auslesen ?


Jedenfalls nicht bei HWinfo. 


> Wieviel MSAA wird bei GTA V eigentlich max. genommen ?


MAximal geht x8, aber ich habs schon auf x4 stehen. Sehe da kaum einen Unterschied aber x8 frisst enorm viel Leistung.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

An Deiner Stelle würde ich auf AutoUV verzichten, weil der Kühler so Bombe ist.
Stattdessen lieber mal im Wattman den Takt höher setzen und den Mittelwert der Spannung +50mV.
Evtl. sogar mal das Powerlimit im Wattman auf +20 setzen.(x)

InGame dann durch ein Fps-Limit ca. 3-5 Fps unter Durchschnitt etwas W sparen.
Die minFps bleiben ja gut.

(x) Wenn man mal grob überschlägt GFX die V x A reicht evtl. das Powerlimit net, weil ja noch SOC mit V x A dazukommt.
Das löst dann die Regelwut bei Igor aus.(sehr unruhiger Takt.(evtl. eher instabil)


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. September 2019)

Ich lass es jetzt erstmal komplett bleiben, bis vernünftige Treiber da sind.
Mich stört nämlich auch, sobald irgendwas an der Karte geändert wird, sei es Auto UV oder manuelle Einstellung, drehen sich die Lüfter konstant auch im Idle mit ~900RPM.
Es ist zwar nicht hörbar, aber es ist relativ unnötig. @Stock drehen die sich nämlich nie, bis ich ein Spiel starte.


----------



## hks1981 (9. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> An Deiner Stelle würde ich auf AutoUV verzichten, weil der Kühler so Bombe ist.
> Stattdessen lieber mal im Wattman den Takt höher setzen und den Mittelwert der Spannung +50mV.
> Evtl. sogar mal das Powerlimit im Wattman auf +20 setzen.(x)
> 
> ...



Also bisher konnte ich mit OC keinen Vorteil bei der Navi erkennen. Eigentlich nur Nachteile. Zu viel Wattverbrauch für die 2,3,4fps Gewinn beim Max und damit höhere Temps und höhere Lautstärke. Also ein Übertaktungswunder ist die Karte keines. Ich sehe das Potential ganz klar in die andere Richtung.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

@davidwigald
Welchen Treiber nimmst Du gerade?

Das Problem mit dem HBM-Takt im Idle hängt u.U. immer noch mit dem Moni zusammen.
Stell mal 120 oder 100Hz ein.(falls Du einen 144Hz-Moni hast)
Dann sollte der Lüfter auch besser runter gehen.


----------



## Komolze (9. September 2019)

Ich habe jetzt 1 Std. GTA 5 gespielt und habe folgende Werte erhalten, welche ich sehr super finde
PT auf 190W gesetzt mit MPT


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. September 2019)

Nutze den aktuellen, 19.9.1



> Das Problem mit dem HBM-Takt im Idle hängt u.U. immer noch mit dem Moni zusammen.
> Stell mal 120 oder 100Hz ein.(falls Du einen 144Hz-Moni hast)
> Dann sollte der Lüfter auch besser runter gehen.


Echt meinst du das liegt am Speicher Takt das die Lüfter bei UV/OC nicht runterdrehen? 
Ohne OC/UV drehen die sich ja auch nicht. Ich hab eher das Gefühl es liegt asm OC/UV selbst, weil sobald ich was änder wird die Lüfterkurve für mich ausgegraut.

Edit: Es liegt nicht am Speichertakt. Monitor steht auf 144Hz und das sind meine idle werte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Ausgrauen ist natürlich totaler Mist. Das liegt definitiv am Treiber. (beta?)
Hoffentlich wirds beim WHQL wieder freigeschaltet.

Wenn bei Dir der HBM-Takt im Idle runter geht ist wohl das Problem mit den Monis inzwischen gelöst.

edit:
Dann bleibt mit dem 19.9.1  eigentlich nur der Weg übers MPT ala Komolze.
Im Reiter Overdrive und Frequenzen den Takt wie gewünscht anheben.

btw.
Weiss jemand warum bei Overdrive der Takt 50MHz höher als bei Frequenz in dem Bsp. von MPT ist?
MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update 1.1.0) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2019)

Die Idle Drehzahl könnt Ihr mit dem MPT ohne Probleme anpassen, hab ich bei der Ref auch gemacht.

@RX480: Der Overdrivewert stellt ja den maximal einstellbaren Takt dar, nicht den eingestellten.

@Komolze: Das sind doch schöne Werte, 2Ghz+mit den Temps ist doch einwandfrei.

@HKS:Meine non XT zumindest profitiert massiv von Übertakten, die XT scheinen aber recht limitiert zu sein in der Hinsicht. Die non XT ist damit auch klar für Übertakter der Geheimtip,vorallemmit potentem Kühlermachen die locker 1,9-2Ghz.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Das Übertakten scheint doch von der Chip-Qualität+Temp abzuhängen.
Gerade das verlinkte Bsp. von BeatleAtWar mit einer rel. einfachen 5700XT-Pulse ist schon beeindruckend.
(Er hat leider noch net genau erklärt Was seine 2300 U/min und 83% = eff. sind.)

Gerade wenn man mal bedenkt, das ein Ghettomod selbst mit preiswerten Arctic schon reicht,
um die Pulse leise zu bekommen.


----------



## hks1981 (9. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Idle Drehzahl könnt Ihr mit dem MPT ohne Probleme anpassen, hab ich bei der Ref auch gemacht.
> 
> @RX480: Der Overdrivewert stellt ja den maximal einstellbaren Takt dar, nicht den eingestellten.
> 
> ...



@Gurdi: ich meine natürlich nur die XT bei der Non habe ich keine Erfahrung da kann ich nicht mitsprechen. Klar kann man die XT aufdrehen jedoch steht das zu Watt,Temp einfach nicht zur Relation für 2-3FPS mehr.

@RX wo ist das beeindruckend bei 240W!? Auch auf 2300 upm getackert aber er spielt eh mit Kofphörer xD auch sehe ich da keinen Test noch sonst was.


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @Gurdi: ich meine natürlich nur die XT bei der Non habe ich keine Erfahrung da kann ich nicht mitsprechen. Klar kann man die XT aufdrehen jedoch steht das zu Watt,Temp einfach nicht zur Relation für 2-3FPS mehr.



Die XT werden auch schlicht irgendwo ausgebremst ab 2Ghz,  meiner Meinung nach bei der Bandbreite.Die zusätzlichen Shader scheinen auch irgendwie zu verhindern das man den Ram Takt deutlich erhöhen kann, die non XT gehen durchweg besser auf dem Speicher. Scheint ne architektonische Besonderheit zu sein.

Man kann das auch gut an den sehr bescheidenen Ergebnissen in 4k sehen, da bricht Navideutlich ein.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Nachtest mit der Pulse. 
Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 (XT) Pulse im Test - ComputerBase


Und die Thicc II Ultra:
YouTube

Temps bei 8:50 (nice)

Bios gibts auch schon:
VGA Bios Collection: XFX RX 5700 XT 8 GB | TechPowerUp

Nachtrag:
jetzt auch mal die RAW II:
XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT RAW2 im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase
(die kleinen Unterschiede zur THICC können auch Chiplotterie sein)


----------



## gaussmath (9. September 2019)

Hoffentlich wird eine 5900XT HBM haben...


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird eine 5900XT HBM haben...



Ja,will wieder HBM haben auf den Navis, die GDDR Kacke ist Müll.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Macht Euch mal net wg. der aktuellen Speicherbandbreite für die kleinen RDNA verrückt. Spielt keine große Rolle.
(4k ist eh nur Was für TrixxBoost; Sollte noch im Laufe des September kommen.)

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread
Kann sein das es Unterschiede zw. Micron(AMD) und Samsung(NV) bei der Fehlerkorr. gibt.
Bei Navi kann man sich bei TPU die Latenzen im Bios anschauen, bei RTX leider net. (schlecht zu vgl.)

edit: habe in #2020 noch die THICC II Ultra ergänzt.


----------



## Gurdi (9. September 2019)

Ganz nette Benchmarks.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHGHKIb3iG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Jo,
Macht sich richtig gut, das mit der Devil ne praktikable Custom verfügbar ist.
Oder hat der die Devil nur ins Bild gehalten. Ist gar net in der Liste.


----------



## WhoRainZone (9. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> (4k ist eh nur Was für TrixxBoost; Sollte noch im Laufe des September kommen.)


Trixx Boost?


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Software: Sapphire's Trixx Utility - Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5700 XT Review: Cooler and Quieter Than AMD’s Reference Card

Bis jetzt konnte man eigentlich das TrixxTool auch mit den kompatiblen anderen Herstellern verwenden.
Leider momentan noch ohne Boost auf der Homepage:
SAPPHIRE TriXX Software


----------



## openSUSE (9. September 2019)

Kommt eh in den Treiber.


----------



## Elistaer (9. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Red Devil:Edit 2: Zu früh gefreut. Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde GTA5 Absturz. PC ging weder aus noch gab es einen Bluescreen, der Bildschirm ging einfach aus, Ton lief aber weiter. Nach einem Neustart wurde der Wattman resettet. Also nicht mal Auto UV läuft stabil



Ist wie bei mir nur das ich Artefakte hatte mit UV deswegen stock und es läuft ja auch bei max 200 Watt ASIC selten sehe ich die 220 Watt. 


Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Wenn der Ton weiterlief, dann wäre ein Versuch mit ALT+Enter net schlecht gewesen.
Net das sich im Game "von selbst" was umstellt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ist wie bei mir nur das ich Artefakte hatte mit UV deswegen stock und es läuft ja auch bei max 200 Watt ASIC selten sehe ich die 220 Watt.


Jap bei mir auch. Im Benchmark zieht die zwar 250W, aber bei GTA5 bleibts meist so um die ~210W



> Wenn der Ton weiterlief, dann wäre ein Versuch mit ALT+Enter net schlecht gewesen.
> Net das sich im Game "von selbst" was umstellt.


Der Ton lief zwar, aber es klang so als hätte sich das Spiel dennoch aufgehangen, ich hab natürlich versucht mit WASD weiter zu laufen und gucken ob das Spiel im Hintergrund vllt sogar noch lief, das war aber nicht der Fall. Was hätte den Alt+Enter bewirkt?
Und wenn der Wattman resettet wird nach dem Neustart ist das nicht so oder so ein Zeichen dafür, dass das UV instabil war?


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Wenn das Bild von Vollbild auf Fenster von  Thread XYZ gesprungen ist kommst Du mit ALT+Enter ins Vollbild zurück.
Gerne auch 2x hintereinander drücken.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. September 2019)

GDDR6 Timing tuning wäre evtl. eigentlich auch interessant. Hoffentlich kommt da noch was.
Wenn beim Takt nichts geht kann man (zumindest bei normalem Ram und Vega HBM) mit den Timings nochmal bisschen was ryzen


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Habe in #2020 mal die RAW II mit verlinkt.
Erstaunlich informativer Mo. Das hätte man sich für Fr. gewünscht.


----------



## openSUSE (9. September 2019)

Hier mal die "BiosDaten" der Ultra THICC II PrefBios ("VBios" mit MorePowerTool)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (9. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Hier mal die "BiosDaten" der Ultra THICC II PrefBios ("VBios" mit MorePowerTool)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant das die ein Powerlimit von 50% draufhauen oder hast du das so eingestellt?


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

50% ist der Wert der am Regler max verfügbar wäre. Kannst Du hier auf 90% ändern.
Dito der max .Takt.

Overdrive ändert sozusagen die Einstellmöglichkeiten im Wattman.
Frequnzen ist das tatsächlich eingestellte.

btw.
Wattman und Lüfterkurve.
Maniac im Luxx ist net ausgegraut, aber die Radeoneinstellungen crashen gerne beim Setzen der Lüfter.
Muss dann neu die Radeon Einstellungen starten.
Aber ne gerade Linie sollte doch drin sein. Anfang 20% und Ende 60% o.ä.

Er hat ne XT-Ref für 350€ geschossen und die läuft momentan gemütlich bei 1905@1020mV.(1h BF5)
Der eff. Takt ist natürlich niedriger.


----------



## openSUSE (9. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Interessant das die ein Powerlimit von 50% draufhauen oder hast du das so eingestellt?



Nee müsste default (max mögliche) bei Wattmann sein. Ich habe nichts geändert.


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

GTA V und W10 1903 sind anscheinend keine Freunde fürs Leben.(x)
Man sollte net die Hardware und Treiber dafür verantwortlich machen. 

Das Problem gibts auch bei NV:
GTA 5 - Regelmaessige Abstuerze bei Neuem System (3700x, 32 GB DDR4)| Seite 2 | ComputerBase Forum

provisorische Löung dort = Win7/8.1 oder Linux auf ne gesonderte Partition.
Wer das net möchte sollte halt vor ner Session jedes mal die Game-Dateien reparieren lassen und
am WE sich ne Neuinstallation von GTA gönnen.(jedes WE)


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. September 2019)

> GTA V und W10 1903 sind anscheinend keine Freunde fürs Leben.(x)


Interessant. Vielleicht sollte ich dann das Auto UV mal mit nem anderen Spiel testen.

Jedenfalls @Stock hab ich überhaupt keine Probleme in GTA5


----------



## RX480 (9. September 2019)

Jo,
Du kannst ja für GTA immer auf Stock zurückwechseln. Da kommts ja auch net auf jedes Fps drauf an.
Die Dateien von GTA würde ich trotzdem mal reparieren lassen.

Zu AutoUV:
Wie Gurdi gesagt hat die ermittelten Werte noch ein mue safer machen, z.Bsp. den Mittelwert 50mV hochschieben.
Spannung statt 1156 halt 1162 setzen.
Auch mal das PT auf +15 hochnehmen. Da wird der Takt besser gehalten.
PT = Leistungsbereich.

Dann als eigenes Setting speichern.


----------



## hks1981 (10. September 2019)

Also Auto UV ist wirklich sehr marginales UV wie ich festgestellt habe. Was echt kurios ist, ich komme tiefer manuell runter und das auch noch Stable im Gegensatz von Auto UV wo es dann vorkommt das der Treiber abschmiert.  Ich fahre jetzt mit vollen Takt 1905 auf 1,020v und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Komme auf 160W und die Temps sind alle ein Traum. GPU 50, Hotspot 64c, Mem 66-72c je nach Game. Ich habe aber nur einen 60 HZ Moni also mehr als 60 FPS braucht die Karte ja nicht zu machen daher kann ich nichts zu höheren Temps sagen bei mehr FPS. Bin aber schon zu alt für 144HZ für mich sind 60HZ mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also Auto UV ist wirklich sehr marginales UV wie ich festgestellt habe. Was echt kurios ist, ich komme tiefer manuell runter und das auch noch Stable im Gegensatz von Auto UV wo es dann vorkommt das der Treiber abschmiert.  Ich fahre jetzt mit vollen Takt 1905 auf 1,020v und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Komme auf 160W und die Temps sind alle ein Traum. GPU 50, Hotspot 64c, Mem 66-72c je nach Game. Ich habe aber nur einen 60 HZ Moni also mehr als 60 FPS braucht die Karte ja nicht zu machen daher kann ich nichts zu höheren Temps sagen bei mehr FPS. Bin aber schon zu alt für 144HZ für mich sind 60HZ mehr als ausreichend.


Naja zu alt ist man nie, schau dir einfach mal live an wie das an einem 144hz Panel läuft und dann kannst du nochmal dein Fazit treffen.


----------



## hks1981 (10. September 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Naja zu alt ist man nie, schau dir einfach mal live an wie das an einem 144hz Panel läuft und dann kannst du nochmal dein Fazit treffen.



Brauch nur zum Nachbarn rüber gehen  Wie gesagt da bin ich absolut Pflegeleicht, und merk es kaum bis gar nicht. Bin mit 60FPS schon wirklich super zufrieden.


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Der große Vorteil von AMD ist ja der niedrige Inputlag. Da reichen ja 58-59fps tatsächlich meist aus.
An nem 120Hz Moni sieht es natürlich ein mue fluffiger aus. Da braucht man aber gute Augen.
Wäre evtl. für Videoplayback eh günstiger den Moni net mit 144Hz zu betreiben sondern nem Vielfachen von 60Hz.
(bei Vega hatte man noch das Kuriosum, das mit 144Hz ne größere Mindestspannung angelegt wird, also net so gut für deep UV)

zu AutoUV:
Evtl. mehrt AMD auch an der SOC-Spannung rum, was dann instabil wäre.
Gurdi hatte bei sich SOC auf 1075mV hochgenommen.
BeatleAtWar hatte für sein hohes Setting auch die SOC TDC auf 20A hochgenommen.
Evtl. werden  GFX-Spannungen unter der SOC-Spannung gar net so richtig wirksam.(x)
SOC ist in den meisten Bios 1050mV.

(x) Coolviper hatte bei sich keinen großen Unterschied zw. 1050 und 1020 ausmachen können.


btw.
Ultra TFICC II Review:
XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC II Ultra review - Introduction


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Brauch nur zum Nachbarn rüber gehen  Wie gesagt da bin ich absolut Pflegeleicht, und merk es kaum bis gar nicht. Bin mit 60FPS schon wirklich super zufrieden.


Ist eh meist erst richtig sinnvoll bei schnellen spielen wie Shootern/rennspiele oä.


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Jo,
aber auch dort ist der Inputlag das Wichtige. (und net 20Fps mehr)

Klingt verrückt aber ich nehme momentan gar net FS sondern nur den lowInputLagMode vom Moni.
(ist halt noch von 2017 her so und ich bin zu faul für nen Firmwareupgrade auf FS2, eh net in allen Games unterstützt)


----------



## hks1981 (10. September 2019)

Ja genau daher ist bei mir wirklich nicht relevant. Spiele meistens Anno, Fifa, TR. Bin nicht der Shooter Typ eher mit Story kein MP Gamer


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. September 2019)

Update: 
Der 19.9.1 macht bei mir nicht nur Probleme beim Auto UV bei GTA5
Hatte soeben den zweiten Bluescreen im normalen Betrieb, beim Twitch schauen. Gestern Abend beim YT schauen.

Es erscheint die Meldung: "Auf dem PC ist ein Problem aufgetreten..." blabla wie mans kennt Stillstandcode: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
Ich denke das ist der Treiber schuld. 
Welchen nutzt ihr denn momentan? Den aktuellen oder nen alten?


----------



## hks1981 (10. September 2019)

Ich nutze den 19.9.1 und hab derzeit kein Problem. Ich glaube das ist Lotterie und diese Fehler ziehen sich durch alle Treiber durch. Ist halt einfach nur Zufall wann mal der BlueScreen kommt usw.


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Bei Videos ist evtl. wirklich ne Moni-Frequenz von 60 oder 120Hz am sinnvollsten.
(inGame kann man ja wechseln)

Firefox und Hardwareunterstützung war auch mal ein Problem.

btw.
Weiss net ob noch aktuell, aber ES und Chill net benutzen nach Möglichkeit!


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Update:
> Der 19.9.1 macht bei mir nicht nur Probleme beim Auto UV bei GTA5
> Hatte soeben den zweiten Bluescreen im normalen Betrieb, beim Twitch schauen. Gestern Abend beim YT schauen.
> 
> ...


Den Browser auf aktuellem Stand? Was steht in der win Ereignissanzeige drin zur Tatzeit?


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. September 2019)

> Den Browser auf aktuellem Stand?


Jup.


> Was steht in der win Ereignissanzeige drin zur Tatzeit?


Gar nichts. Der PC startet neu und dann ist alles genau wie vorher. 


> Bei Videos ist evtl. wirklich ne Moni-Frequenz von 60 oder 120Hz am sinnvollsten.


Ich weiß nicht mal wie ich überhaupt 120Hz einstellen soll. Im Monitor OSD geht das schon mal nicht und in den Windows Einstellungen gibts nur 60Hz oder 144Hz


> Firefox und Hardwareunterstützung war auch mal ein Problem.


Nutze tatsächlich Firefox, kann man da irgendwas einstellen zu?


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Wechsel halt auf Chrome oder teste mal vorher mit dem Windows Edge.

Auf dem Desktop unter Anzeigeeinstellungen halt auf 60Hz wechseln. Ingame sollte Dir auch weiterhin 144Hz angeboten werden als Alternative.

btw.
Für ExtremOCen scheint die EK-Backplate die VRM´s besser zu kühlen.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2019)

Irgendwas sollte aber in der Ereignisseanzeige drin stehen. Auch gibt es mehr Reiter als nur 60 und 144hz unter Windows.


----------



## Ace (10. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wechsel halt auf Chrome oder teste mal vorher mit dem Windows Edge.
> 
> Auf dem Desktop unter Anzeigeeinstellungen halt auf 60Hz wechseln. Ingame sollte Dir auch weiterhin 144Hz angeboten werden als Alternative.
> 
> ...



hat er Pads drunter unter der EK BP oder ohne?


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Sicher nur nach der Montageanleitung. Hat ja nix extra gesagt. Bilder leider auch net.


----------



## Tukuman (10. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Update:
> Der 19.9.1 macht bei mir nicht nur Probleme beim Auto UV bei GTA5
> Hatte soeben den zweiten Bluescreen im normalen Betrieb, beim Twitch schauen. Gestern Abend beim YT schauen.
> 
> ...



Diese BSOD hatte ich mit jeden Treiber der nach 19.7.2 kam, immer auf Twitch, Facebook oder Youtube, mit dem 19.7.2 läufts, zum kotzen diese Treiber Updates, mag schon gar keinen Neuen mehr intstallieren


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Welcher Browser ?

btw.
Bitte mal immer mit angeben, sonst hilft der Post net groß zum Vergleichen.
Außerdem W10 1809 oder 1903 wäre nice.


----------



## Tukuman (10. September 2019)

1903, Firefox


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

1903 ist leider ne exotische Software. Da kann man net immer nur Alles auf die Graka schieben.
Probier mal bitte mit Edge.

Bei Bullelet gabs auch viel Poolsizefehler.
(da ich heute Nacht nur im Energiesparmodus war, inzwischen Antimalware auf 710,9MB,
evtl. denkt W10 es muss net aufräumen bei 32GB Ram)


----------



## Papzt (10. September 2019)

Habe heute einen Schnapper bei MM gemacht und eine sapphire 5700xt im Reformhaus design geholt. Bin sehr zufrieden, allerdings laggt es dauerhaft im Desktopbetrieb und es wird bei allen Sensoren 0 angezeigt, wenn ich im 75hz Betrieb bin. Sobald ich runter auf 60hz stelle läuft alles. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Treiber und Windows 10 sind so aktuell wie möglich. Vielen dank


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Danke für Deinen Post!

Schön das 60Hz offensichtlich für den Desktopbetrieb optimal ist.
Du hast sicher auch ein DP 1.4-Kabel oder ein HDMi 2,.0b Kabel sonst wäre ja in Games dasselbe Problem.

Bei dem 75Hz-Problem muss man halt Geduld haben. 
Wie immer: beim nächsten Treiber wirds hoffentlich besser.

edit: Wie ist eigentlich der Stand mit HDCP?
Gurdi empfiehlt ja am TV auch manchmal OFF.
HDCP Probleme | ComputerBase Forum

btw.
Mein uralter 4k-HDR-TV hatte z.Bsp. ne komische Werkseinstellung. Da war HDMi 2.0b noch net aktiviert.
In Radeoneinstellungen gibts auch so einen komischen HDMi-Kompatibilitätsmodus.
Ansonsten könnte man unter Radeon Einstlg.-->Anzeige-->techn. Daten sich mal die Link-Geschwindigkeit anschauen.
Bei Chrome habe ich auch keine Probleme mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung.

Ich schaue ja net TV am PC, sondern nur YT. Da macht auch Video@Benutzerdef. keine Probs.(mit Vega)
siehe Anhang


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. September 2019)

Auch bei mir, 1903, Firefox



> Wechsel halt auf Chrome oder teste mal vorher mit dem Windows Edge.


Kam jetzt wie gesagt erst 2 mal vor in ein paar Tagen, beides mal nur im Vollbild Modus von YT und Twitch. Ich werd das jetzt mal versuchen zu reproduzieren, aber das ist gar nicht so leicht, weil das echt sporadisch war.
Anderer Browser auf Dauer kommt nicht infrage. 60Hz Desktop teste ich später mal, aber es ist wie gesagt nicht leicht, da es sehr sporadisch war.



> Irgendwas sollte aber in der Ereignisseanzeige drin stehen.


Welche meinst du genau? Der Infobereich oder was anderes?


> Auch gibt es mehr Reiter als nur 60 und 144hz unter Windows.


In den Anzeigeeinstellungen kann ich nur die beiden auswählen


----------



## EyRaptor (10. September 2019)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand probleme mit Navi und Opera (insbesondere bei Videos)?
Hab deswegen jetzt wieder auf Firefox gewechselt. Mal sehen, scheint ja auch nicht ganz ohne zu sein (siehe über mir  ).


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Windows 10: Ereignisanzeige oeffnen - so geht's - CHIP

btw.
Die meisten 144Hz Monis können auch am Moni auf 120Hz umgestellte werden.
Wenn net, in RadeonEinst. auf Anzeige gehen und eine benutzerdef. Auflösung erstellen.
Dort nur von 144 auf 120 ändern.

Da Edge und Chrome sehr ähnlich sind, sind diese Browser sicher am besten supported.
(Edge ist z.T. inzwischen Chrome)

Bei Chrome lassen sich die Favoriten aus Firefox importieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. September 2019)

Oh das wusste ich nicht mit der Ereignisanzeige. Beim Absturz steht folgendes:

"Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff80208a44086, 0xffffab0fdfc84618, 0xffffe58054f1f930). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: abb84026-ff65-4c6a-b6cf-8b5a0930ad19."

Die ganze Ereignisanzeige ist voll von Fehlern und Warnungen. Alleine heute gab es bestimmt 100 Stück.
Am häufigsten kommen Warnungen/Fehler zu RGB Fusion, irgendwas konnte nicht gestartet werden, ist beschädigt, oder ähnliches. Probleme mit dem Programm hatte ich aber bisher nie  

Am zweithäufigsten ist der Fehler:
"Der Dienst "atidgllk" wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet: 
Der Treiber konnte nicht geladen werden."

Beide von diesen Fehlern kamen unmittelbar auch vor dem Absturz, wenige Sekunden. In einer Zeitspanne von ~10 sek sind dort 10 Fehler.


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Oh das wusste ich nicht mit der Ereignisanzeige. Beim Absturz steht folgendes:
> 
> "Der Computer wurde nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x0000007e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffff80208a44086, 0xffffab0fdfc84618, 0xffffe58054f1f930). Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Berichts-ID: abb84026-ff65-4c6a-b6cf-8b5a0930ad19."
> 
> ...



Ah steht also doch was drin, da kannste schonmal ansetzen. Vllt mal den ganzen amd Müll deinstallieren und nach nem Neustart den aktuellen Treiber wieder drauf ziehen. Deinstallieren kannste ruhig unter Software über amd.
achso und schau mal was sonst noch so Probleme macht wie das mit dem rgb, das auch mal deinstallieren. Vllt auch mainboard Tools vom Hersteller. Hatte vor längerem auch Probleme mit dem amd Treiber und ASUS rgb Software nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Gurdi (10. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Habe heute einen Schnapper bei MM gemacht und eine sapphire 5700xt im Reformhaus design geholt. Bin sehr zufrieden, allerdings laggt es dauerhaft im Desktopbetrieb und es wird bei allen Sensoren 0 angezeigt, wenn ich im 75hz Betrieb bin. Sobald ich runter auf 60hz stelle läuft alles. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Treiber und Windows 10 sind so aktuell wie möglich. Vielen dank



Das Problem mit 75Hz ist bekannt,sollte sich bald erledigen.


----------



## openSUSE (10. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Für ExtremOCen scheint die EK-Backplate die VRM´s besser zu kühlen.
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread


Sorry, aber das da ist einfach stuss.
Im Kontext geht es um einen Link in dem die Wassertemperatur mit 24C angegeben wird. Die hast du idR aber nur mit Chiller, auch mit 24C RaumTemperatur hast du ruck zuck wärmeres Wasser weil wohl kaum einer es schafft die Wassertemperatur unter Last auf ZimmerTemperatur zu halten. Und wer hat eine ZimmerTemperatur von "nur" 24C?

Auch kühlt die "EK-Backplate" sicher nicht 20C besser als die Ref-Backplate, sorry aber das ist wirklich stuss.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. September 2019)

Das was die Fehler verursacht hat offensichtlich gar nix mit AMD zu tun. 
Der Treiber der da nicht geladen werden kann ist auch im Gigabyte Ordner. Also vom Board. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schmeiß jetzt den gesamten Gigabyte Quatsch komplett runter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal sehen ob es danach noch Fehler gibt. 

Leider brauche ich diese Programme, das ist die Software für die RGB Synchronisation und "SIV" die Regelung ALLER Lüfter.
Und dennoch frage ich mich, ob der Absturz überhaupt damit zu tun hat. Denn wenn ich den Fehlercode vom Bluescreen google, kommt sofort das es was mit dem Display Driver zu tun hat.



> Vllt mal den ganzen amd Müll deinstallieren und nach nem Neustart den  aktuellen Treiber wieder drauf ziehen. Deinstallieren kannste ruhig  unter Software über amd.


Welchen AMD Müll meinst du genau? Den Grafiktreiber oder was anderes?


----------



## Coolviper (10. September 2019)

Neue GPU-Z Version ist verfügbar. Ein paar Sachen was Navi angeht wurden korrigiert (u.a.)
Download TechPowerUp GPU-Z | TechPowerUp



First tab now shows support status for Vulkan, DirectX Raytracing, OpenGL & DirectML
Fixed bluescreen in QEMU/KVM virtual machine caused by MSR register access
Improved clock speed reporting for AMD Navi
Advanced tab now shows Base, Game and Boost clock on Navi
Added workaround for stuck fan speeds when fan-stop is active on AMD
Added workaround for 65535 RPM fan speed reported on Navi
When BIOS upload is finished show "Finished"
Added support for NVIDIA Quadro P2200, Quadro RTX 4000 Mobile, Quadro T1000 Mobile
Added support for AMD Radeon Pro WX 3200, Barco MXRT 7600, 780E Graphics, HD 8330E
Added support for Intel Ice Lake


----------



## EyRaptor (10. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das da ist einfach stuss.
> Im Kontext geht es um einen Link in dem die Wassertemperatur mit 24C angegeben wird. Die hast du idR aber nur mit Chiller, auch mit 24C RaumTemperatur hast du ruck zuck wärmeres Wasser weil wohl kaum einer es schafft die Wassertemperatur unter Last auf ZimmerTemperatur zu halten. Und wer hat eine ZimmerTemperatur von "nur" 24C?
> 
> Auch kühlt die "EK-Backplate" sicher nicht 20C besser als die Ref-Backplate, sorry aber das ist wirklich stuss.



Wer hat bitte ne Zimmertemperatur von 24°C (in dieser Jahreszeit)?  
Bei mir sinds grad knapp 19 C° und finde das ganz gut so.

Und 5C° Temperaturdelta zwischen Luft und wasser ist durchaus erreichbar.


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Ob bei 1,35V GFX die Originalbackplate oder EK die VRM´s besser kühlt hat Hier  bestimmt noch Keiner getestet.
Wer weiß wieviel W dabei im Spiel waren!!! (x)

Da dürften die Temps net geradlinig ansteigen ggü. 1,25V und Pillepalle.

Soll heissen, bei 1,25V ist der Unterschied zw. beiden Backplates sicher keine 20°C.
Bei unbegrenztem Powerlimit@1,35V kanns schon ein mue mehr sein.(TDC auch entspr. angehoben)

(x)gedi hatte ja auf das Bsp. von UK geantwortet. Dort:
2370/910 mhz 1350mv 325w 2315mhz 60%
325W Powerlimit im MPT und im Wattman zusätzlich PT+60. (eff. Takt 2315Mhz)
(mit Chiller)


----------



## drstoecker (10. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das was die Fehler verursacht hat offensichtlich gar nix mit AMD zu tun.
> Der Treiber der da nicht geladen werden kann ist auch im Gigabyte Ordner. Also vom Board.
> 
> 
> ...


Genau den Grafiktreiber. Die Gigabyte Software kannste aber ebenfalls mal deinstallieren und das so testen ob es noch Probleme gibt.


----------



## Frontline25 (10. September 2019)

So.. 5700 XT Pulse für 439€ ist unterwegs 
Denke mal sie wird die Leistung gegenüber der R9 390 verdoppeln, hoffe nur das sie net lauter wird. 
(Konnte nicht mehr auf die Nitro warten + sieht der Preis net so rosig aus) 

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte Software kannste aber ebenfalls mal deinstallieren und das so testen ob es noch Probleme gibt.



Wie ist das eigentlich? Wenn man die Treiber vom Board rausschmeißt müßte doch W10 beim nächsten Start selber die neuesten installieren.
Oder ist es net besser direkt vom Hersteller sich die Treiber zu holen und dann im Gerätemanager zu aktualisieren.


----------



## hks1981 (10. September 2019)

Ich install nie die Treiber oder Utilitys vom Board, sondern nur das Win selbst braucht und holt. Meist ist es eh nur alt oder unnötig! Zu RGB wenn das jemand nutzt, braucht er das Tool nur einmal um die Farben einzustellen, danach kann er das Teil wieder deinstallen!


----------



## RX480 (10. September 2019)

Ok,
also nur bei sehr alten Boards mal nach dem Bios schauen. Den Rest kann W10 allein.

btw.
Deine Sig macht bei mir immer gute Laune!

Huhu


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. September 2019)

> Wie ist das eigentlich? Wenn man die Treiber vom Board rausschmeißt  müßte doch W10 beim nächsten Start selber die neuesten installieren.


Die ganze Gigabyte Software aus dem Screenshot sind keine Treiber. Das sind alles nur Utilitys für die Lüftersteuerung und die RGB Steuerung.


> Zu RGB wenn das jemand nutzt, braucht er das Tool nur einmal um die  Farben einzustellen, danach kann er das Teil wieder deinstallen!


Leider nicht. Der Ram synchronisiert sich nur, wenn man nach dem PC Start die Software einmal öffnet. Daher ist sie bei mir auch im Autostart drin. 

Weiß jemand ob man den ganzen RGB Kram evtl auch über eine andere Software steuern kann als RGB Fusion von Gigabyte? Das mit der Lüftersteuerung geht ja notfalls auch im Bios


----------



## Elistaer (11. September 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand probleme mit Navi und Opera (insbesondere bei Videos)?
> Hab deswegen jetzt wieder auf Firefox gewechselt. Mal sehen, scheint ja auch nicht ganz ohne zu sein (siehe über mir  ).


Ich habe mit Opera keine Probleme egal was ich mache (YT, twitch usw). 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/d29poq/sapphire_trixx_70_released/

edit : download funzt auch bei
https://www.sapphiretech.com/de-de/consumer/pulse-radeon-rx-5700-xt-8g-gddr6
https://www.sapphiretech.com/de-de/consumer/nitro-rx-vega64-8g-hbm2
https://www.sapphiretech.com/de-de/consumer/pulse-rx-580-4g-g5
(bei Vega+Polaris gibts auch ne Version 6.8.0)


----------



## hks1981 (11. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Die ganze Gigabyte Software aus dem Screenshot sind keine Treiber. Das sind alles nur Utilitys für die Lüftersteuerung und die RGB Steuerung.
> 
> Leider nicht. Der Ram synchronisiert sich nur, wenn man nach dem PC Start die Software einmal öffnet. Daher ist sie bei mir auch im Autostart drin.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob man den ganzen RGB Kram evtl auch über eine andere Software steuern kann als RGB Fusion von Gigabyte? Das mit der Lüftersteuerung geht ja notfalls auch im Bios



Hast du eine Farbe eingestellt oder wechselt bei dir die Farben?


----------



## Elistaer (11. September 2019)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist bei der Red Devil die Lüfter starten einzeln. Erst der Richtung Front dann Mitte und hinten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (11. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist bei der Red Devil die Lüfter starten einzeln. Erst der Richtung Front dann Mitte und hinten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Was ihr alles begutachtet  Bei mir wird die Karte eingesteckt und das Gehäuse geschlossen und das wars dann


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. September 2019)

> Hast du eine Farbe eingestellt oder wechselt bei dir die Farben?


Eine Farbe. Der Ram (s. Signatur) läuft aber standardmäßig auf Regenbogen wie auf den Produktbildern eben 
Ich muss nach jedem Start die Software einmal öffnen, sonst bleibt die blinkende Regenbogen Geschichte.


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist bei der Red Devil die Lüfter starten einzeln. Erst der Richtung Front dann Mitte und hinten.


Bei mir nicht :o


----------



## hks1981 (11. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Eine Farbe. Der Ram (s. Signatur) läuft aber standardmäßig auf Regenbogen wie auf den Produktbildern eben
> Ich muss nach jedem Start die Software einmal öffnen, sonst bleibt die blinkende Regenbogen Geschichte.
> 
> Bei mir nicht :o



Echt komisch. Meine damaligen von Corsair konnte ich einstellen mit Corsair Link und dann den Quatsch nach der Einstellung wieder deinstallieren und dies blieb dann auch so.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. September 2019)

YouTube - Navi RDNA vs GCN 1.0: Last-Gen vs Next-Gen GPU Tech Head-To-Head!


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Ist denn keiner mit seiner XT an nem 4k-Moni?
Trixx7.0.0 siehe lnk oben. Auf 85% lassen und nur die native Auflösung aktivieren.

Da ist TrixxBoost ein MustHave!


----------



## drstoecker (11. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist denn keiner mit seiner XT an nem 4k-Moni?
> Trixx7.0.0 siehe lnk oben. Auf 85% lassen und nur die native Auflösung aktivieren.
> 
> Da ist TrixxBoost ein MustHave!



Das ist krank!


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das ist krank!



Genau richtig für den Doc 

 Müsste auch mit der RX480 funzen.
Nur in der nativen Auflösung vom Moni. Den Slider auf 85% lassen.

btw.
Deaktivieren ist bei mir tricky gewesen.(wg. Cf ?)
Kann unbedenklich an bleiben, weils ja nur eine zusätzliche Auflösung kreiert,
die man im Game anwählen kann.


----------



## hks1981 (11. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist denn keiner mit seiner XT an nem 4k-Moni?
> Trixx7.0.0 siehe lnk oben. Auf 85% lassen und nur die native Auflösung aktivieren.
> 
> Da ist TrixxBoost ein MustHave!



Versteh das nicht! Was soll ich da machen? Native Auflösung ist ja bei mir 4K und was soll ich dann auf 85% laufen lassen? Kannst du das ein wenig erklären für mich bitte 

Edit: Hab schon die Anleitung hierfür gefunden  Kenn mich jetzt aus


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Du wirst ein ganzes Stück sparsamer/kühler/leiser oder schneller.
Die Bildqualität ist nahe 99%.


----------



## Ace (11. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist denn keiner mit seiner XT an nem 4k-Moni?
> Trixx7.0.0 siehe lnk oben. Auf 85% lassen und nur die native Auflösung aktivieren.
> 
> Da ist TrixxBoost ein MustHave!



WQHD langt vollkommen zum Zocken.


----------



## hks1981 (11. September 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> WQHD langt vollkommen zum Zocken.



naja nicht so ganz, wenn man einen UHD Moni hat! dann ist bei 1440p teilweise verschwommen oder nicht so hübsch anzusehen.


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> WQHD langt vollkommen zum Zocken.



Probiers halt mal mit 1440p-->1224p. TB ist net schlecht.
Heute nach Kaltstart sogar noch sparsamer als Gestern Nacht.
(ich hab noch das 50fps-Limit drin, was ich immer mit 1800p benutze)

edit:
MSi Gaming X ist kühl und leise genug bei einem UVP von 480€ (die Nitro noch darüber ?)
(besonders gute Backplate)
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X Review | TechPowerUp
MSI RX 5700 Gaming X im Test – Radeon-Kraftpaket mit guten Genen und ordentlich Durst – igor sLAB

erstaunlich:
570er Board viel besser als 450. Glatt mal 5-10fps bei Will im Video.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. September 2019)

Nitro+ unboxing

YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (11. September 2019)

Super dass das Trixx nun geupdatet wurde


----------



## Elistaer (11. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was ihr alles begutachtet  Bei mir wird die Karte eingesteckt und das Gehäuse geschlossen und das wars dann


Ich sehe ja die Lüfter und solange die map bei Escape from Tarcov lädt schau ich auch mal ins Gehäuse.


Da fällt mir ein ich brauche ein 3D Drucker um mir die Lüfter Gehäuse selbst zu machen, ich glaube nicht das powercolor wegen mir das Logo ändert. [emoji28][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. September 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Nitro+ unboxing
> 
> YouTube



Nicht schlecht sieht schick aus!Ob die wohl besser sein wird als die Red Devil? Darauf bin echt gespannt.


----------



## Frontline25 (11. September 2019)

So.. endlich "läuft" alles. Erst zickt das BIOS rum (Bootreihenfolge geändert)
Dann kackt Windoof bei nem Update up und muss es zurückrollen  

Mein Case kann die Karte nicht ganz "fixieren" da die Klips anscheinend mit der Blende von der Pulse nicht einrasten können (Neues Case steht aber bereits hinter mir im Karton)

Nunden.. Nachdem alles Installiert ist (Und die Audio Probleme behoben waren) spiele getestet... 
WoT -> 110-180 fps... Statt 50-80 

Aber extrem Smooth... irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, ich hatte wohl Frametime probleme mit der R9 390?

Ein zwei Spiele später hör ich komische Geräusche -> Geh in Wattmann um die Lüfter zu verändern = Das geräusch war es schonmal nicht...
Case auf => Geräusch weg.. war vermutlich ein Kabel.

Spiele weiter... lauter... lauter ... FÖHN.... Eeehhh?
Ein blick auf GPU-Z verrät:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





107C° ... 1950 mhz (max 2109 mhz)

Blick zurück zu Wattmann -> 20% Powertarget... zurück auf 0% -> 86C° ~1850 mhz 

Warum auch immer Wattmann das automatisch gesetzt hat... das war schon Huii....
Schade das der Pulse Kühler das nicht verkraften kann, da war ich von der R9 390 Nitro definitiv anderes gewöhnt


----------



## hks1981 (11. September 2019)

Ja die Karten sind irgendwie alle am Limit zumindest die XT Karten! Aber bis auf Hotspot wären das tolle Temps gewesen


----------



## Frontline25 (11. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja die Karten sind irgendwie alle am Limit zumindest die XT Karten! Aber bis auf Hotspot wären das tolle Temps gewesen


Die Lüfter drehten ja auch mit ca 95% xD


----------



## Elistaer (11. September 2019)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> So.. endlich "läuft" alles. Erst zickt das BIOS rum (Bootreihenfolge geändert)
> Dann kackt Windoof bei nem Update up und muss es zurückrollen
> 
> Mein Case kann die Karte nicht ganz "fixieren" da die Klips anscheinend mit der Blende von der Pulse nicht einrasten können (Neues Case steht aber bereits hinter mir im Karton)
> ...


Ich hatte auch definitiv immer ein GPU Bottleneck, gerade Tarkov 5 - 6 GB VRam und 10 GB RAM 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frontline25 (11. September 2019)

Soo.. Das Silent Bios ist schonmal angenehmer, Hot spot bleibt knapp bei 80C°, GPU bei 68C. Taktraten bei ~1780 

Wie bei anderen, Automatisches UV hat irgendwie keine (sichtbaren) Werte verändert, aber ein Absturz verursacht 

(PS: ARK mit Silentbios bei ~1870)


----------



## RX480 (11. September 2019)

@Frontline bzw. Pulse XT prinzipiell
Das wäre doch ideal für nen Ghettomodd bei Dir.
Arctic P12 PWM 120x120x25mm 200-1800 U/min schwarz/transparent - Gehäuselüfter 120mm
Gerade wg. der guten Temps beim VRM+Mem. schade die Graka net ausfahren zu können.

Reicht vollkommen für 416€:
8GB XFX RX 5700XT RAW II 8GB 3xDP/HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

!!!!!_Den Rest macht TrixxBoost._!!!!!
Leute, ran an den Speck und net über GPU-Limit fachsimpeln.
Vega64 StrangeBrigade 123-->157fps(1440p)
Radeon VII Wolcen 51-->70fps(4k)
Ihr seid die Einzigen, die noch net getestet haben.
(da entgeht Euch ... siehe Anhang)


----------



## Frontline25 (11. September 2019)

Eventuell war es doch etwas voreilig sich die Pulse zu holen 
... Nur wenns unter 470€ (& unter 300mm länge) bleibt, kann ich nicht wiederstehen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KEvafTEjFVo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. September 2019)

Btw, es kam ein neues Update für Win10 1903 bei mir heute drauf.
Seitdem hatte ich keinen Absturz mehr in YT und Twitch Vollbild Modus und das obwohl ich die Gigabyte Programme wieder drauf hab. Der Treiber ist immer noch der gleiche ohne Neuinstallation 19.9.1
Also an alle mit dem gleichen Problem, checkt mal die Windows Updates.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. September 2019)

@RX 480

Was kann ich mit der Radeon Seven und dem Neuen Trixx Boost Tool bitte machen, da so viel Performance dabei losgelassen werden kann.


----------



## na:L (12. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Btw, es kam ein neues Update für Win10 1903 bei mir heute drauf.
> Seitdem hatte ich keinen Absturz mehr in YT und Twitch Vollbild Modus und das obwohl ich die Gigabyte Programme wieder drauf hab. Der Treiber ist immer noch der gleiche ohne Neuinstallation 19.9.1
> Also an alle mit dem gleichen Problem, checkt mal die Windows Updates.




Das einzige, was da bei mir rumzickt ist das RGB-Tool von Gigabyte, ohne das ist alles wunderbar. ABER das war mit meinen ASRock genauso, RGB gefällt dem Treiber einfach nicht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. September 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Das einzige, was da bei mir rumzickt ist das RGB-Tool von Gigabyte, ohne das ist alles wunderbar. ABER das war mit meinen ASRock genauso, RGB gefällt dem Treiber einfach nicht.



Bevor ich mir jetzt wild alle Programme ziehe, weißt du ob die RGB Synchronisation evtl auch mit Software von anderen Board Herstellern funktioniert? Bspw. Aura oder so, oder kann ich mit dem Gigabyte Board wirklich nur RGB Fusion benutzen?


----------



## drstoecker (12. September 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Das einzige, was da bei mir rumzickt ist das RGB-Tool von Gigabyte, ohne das ist alles wunderbar. ABER das war mit meinen ASRock genauso, RGB gefällt dem Treiber einfach nicht.


Schau mal nach ner neueren Version!


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. September 2019)

Tatsächlich ist eine neue Version das von RGB Fusion. 
Ich hab jetzt alles von Gigabyte mal deinstalliert, werde die Lüfter ausschließlich übers Bios regeln und nur RGB Fusion installieren.

Es kam btw. auch ein Bios Update von Gigabyte. Neue Agesa. Meine Güte so viele Updates, wie soll man das immer mitbekommen 
Edit: Hat zwar jetzt kaum was mit dem Thema zu tun, aber das Agesa Update hat bei meinem 3700x den Boost Takt soeben auf 4391Mhz angehoben von zu vor ~4250MHz


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @RX 480
> Was kann ich mit der Radeon Seven und dem Neuen Trixx Boost Tool bitte machen, da so viel Performance dabei losgelassen werden kann.



Schau im R7-Thread was Edelhamster gemacht hat.#5638
Erstmal VSR+GPU-Skalierung an, 
dann TrixxBoost starten. Im Boost-Reiter bei 4k auf APPLY. Das testet ein paar Sekunden den Moni/TV.

Dann sollte es eine zusätzliche Auflösung geben. Die kann dann auch im Spiel angewählt werden.
Wenn Alles erfolgreich war sollte man hinterher auch VSR +GPU-Skalierung deaktivieren können.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. September 2019)

Update: Das neue RGB Fusion Update funzt überhaupt nicht mehr. Hängt in einer  Endlos Schleife und startet nichtmals und das Mainboard gibt einen Ton von sich (!?) bei jedem Startversuch. Schnauze voll jetzt. Habe jetzt  über eine alte Version alles auf eine statische Farbe synchronisiert und deinstalliert. Das Problem das nur der Ram nicht synchronisiert  bleibt ohne Programm, hab ich jetzt so gelöst, dass ich jetzt die g.skill Software  drauf hab, die btw deutlich besser ist und auch nicht bei jedem Neustart  geöffnet werden muss. Im Grunde könnt ich sie auch wieder deinstallieren und alles ist jetzt auf eine statische Farbe synchronisiert. 
Windows Ereignisanzeige ist fehlerfrei ohne diese ganze Software.


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Die bisherigen Schätzungen zum MPT waren meist rel. ungenau weil der Verbrauch vom SOC fehlte.
Habe mal überschlagen wieviel Gesamt-W das Powerlimit+TDC (GFA+SOC) bei sicheren Spannungen verbrauchen und wieviel
zusätzliches PT im Wattman erforderlich wäre um den Takt zu halten. (unabhängig von der Temp.)


----------



## PCGH_Dave (12. September 2019)

Ich lese jetzt bestimmt keine 212 Seiten 
Wie ihr ja vllt. wisst, habe ich mir auch eine 5700 XT angeschafft, allerdings das Ref. Design.

Welche Aftermarket-Kühler passen auf die Karte und welche Temperaturen sind zu erwarten? Bitte nur Luftkühler, für eine WaKü habe ich (leider) keine Möglichkeiten.
Eine kleine Kaufberatung würde ich sehr begrüßen.


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Morpheus 1 bei EyeRaptor sehr gut mit der 50th-Edition.#748
AMD NAVI Laberthread

Eiswolf sollte man net ausschliessen, (240er mit P+P wäre nice)


----------



## Ace (12. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> naja nicht so ganz, wenn man einen UHD Moni hat! dann ist bei 1440p teilweise verschwommen oder nicht so hübsch anzusehen.



Wenn man eine UHD Auflösung hat spielt man auch nicht mit WQHD oder FHD,dann brauch ich auch kein UHD wenn meine Hardware 
das nicht packt.Und einen Monitor kaufen um dann alles runter zu Spalieren ist wohl nicht so Sinnvoll.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. September 2019)

> Welche Aftermarket-Kühler passen auf die Karte und welche Temperaturen  sind zu erwarten? Bitte nur Luftkühler, für eine WaKü habe ich (leider)  keine Möglichkeiten.
> Eine kleine Kaufberatung würde ich sehr begrüßen.


Accelero Xtreme IV passt auch und kann mit ein bisschen Fummelei offensichtlich auch sehr gut kühlen.
Ist wie gesagt nur etwas Aufwand, hier hatten Leute Probleme mit den Speichertemperaturen, rauszufinden wo genau gekühlt und was geklebt werden muss.


----------



## hks1981 (12. September 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Wenn man eine UHD Auflösung hat spielt man auch nicht mit WQHD oder FHD,dann brauch ich auch kein UHD wenn meine Hardware
> das nicht packt.Und einen Monitor kaufen um dann alles runter zu Spalieren ist wohl nicht so Sinnvoll.



Danke für deine Einschätzung, aber mein UHD Bildschirm kam zustande wegen der Xbox One X und der PS4 Pro. Daher Ja auch wenn du das nicht verstehen möchtest, ich mag nicht 2 Bildschirme im Einsatz auf einem Schreibtisch haben. Deswegen habe ich einen UHD Bildschirm und muss mich halt damit abfinden, dass eine 5700er XT dies halt nicht schafft, aber deswegen mir jetzt einen weiteren Bildschirm anzuschaffen ist für mich keine Lösung. Daher ist dies mit Trixx eine wunderbare Lösung um eine ordentliche Auflösung wählen zu können.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Accelero Xtreme IV passt auch und kann mit ein bisschen Fummelei offensichtlich auch sehr gut kühlen.
> Ist wie gesagt nur etwas Aufwand, hier hatten Leute Probleme mit den Speichertemperaturen, rauszufinden wo genau gekühlt und was geklebt werden muss.



Nein, es bedarf nicht viel Fummelei man muss nur die richtigen Punkte beachten  Wärmeleitpads von 2mm dicke und 3mm dicke  nehmen und die richtigen Stellen damit abdecken und schon hat man es im Griff  Die Wärmeleitpads von Arctic sind einfach viel zu dick und da staut sich dann die Hitze einfach.


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Navi ist mit TB 4k@85% vollkommen OK. (gleich auf 1440p ist natürlich net schön anzusehen)

MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X im Test - ComputerBase


----------



## Papzt (12. September 2019)

Habe heute meine 5700xt auf Morpheus 2 umgerüstet und bin sehr zufrieden. Jetzt quasi geräuschlos, kühler und schneller. Kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum so oft davon abgeraten wird einen anderen luftkühler zu montieren. Es hat alles gepasst und sogar das Original kühlerbracket kann man verwenden. So kann ich, sobald ich die passenden m2.5 Muttern habe, sogar die backplate dran bauen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

8


----------



## hks1981 (12. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Habe heute meine 5700xt auf Morpheus 2 umgerüstet und bin sehr zufrieden. Jetzt quasi geräuschlos, kühler und schneller. Kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum so oft davon abgeraten wird einen anderen luftkühler zu montieren. Es hat alles gepasst und sogar das Original kühlerbracket kann man verwenden. So kann ich, sobald ich die passenden m2.5 Muttern habe, sogar die backplate dran bauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, dann spiel mal damit  eine Runde SP stellt auch kein Problem dar! Mach mal eine Runde Gamen und dann beobachte die Mem Temp! Wenn ich 76c bei SP nach einer Runde habe geht es an die 95c bei Gta V. Habe soweit optimiert das die Temp bei SP nur noch 66c auf Mem hat und somit erreiche ich nur noch 75-78c bei GTA V nach einer langen Session.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (12. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja, dann spiel mal damit  eine Runde SP stellt auch kein Problem dar! Mach mal eine Runde Gamen und dann beobachte die Mem Temp! Wenn ich 76c bei SP nach einer Runde habe geht es an die 95c bei Gta V. Habe soweit optimiert das die Temp bei SP nur noch 66c auf Mem hat und somit erreiche ich nur noch 75-78c bei GTA V nach einer langen Session.



Und wie genau hast du das optimiert? Was hast du gemacht? Und warum zur Hölle wird der Speicher eigentlich so warm?


----------



## Papzt (12. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja, dann spiel mal damit  eine Runde SP stellt auch kein Problem dar! Mach mal eine Runde Gamen und dann beobachte die Mem Temp! Wenn ich 76c bei SP nach einer Runde habe geht es an die 95c bei Gta V. Habe soweit optimiert das die Temp bei SP nur noch 66c auf Mem hat und somit erreiche ich nur noch 75-78c bei GTA V nach einer langen Session.



Hatte auch nicht viel Zeit, allerdings habe ich 4 Durchläufe nacheinander gemacht. Also länger zocken wollte ich noch probieren. Habe durchweg allerdings bessere Temperaturen als vorher. Und sie ist komplett unoptimiert. Von daher wird es, hoffentlich, nicht ganz so schlimm werden. Außerdem sind die angezeigten Temperaturen vom Speicher ja eh irgendwie seltsam 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (12. September 2019)

bitte löschen doppelpost!


----------



## hks1981 (12. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Und wie genau hast du das optimiert? Was hast du gemacht? Und warum zur Hölle wird der Speicher eigentlich so warm?



Beim Arctic Extreme geht ja alles über die Backplate! Da habe ich mir ordentliche Wärmeleitpads gekauft  und nicht die dabei waren. Also 3mm für die Bereiche wo kein Chip oder Bauteil hoch steht und 2mm wo eben dies drübersteht und darauf gelegt. Damit ist der Transport schneller von der Wärme der Karte in die BP und mit ordentlichen Airflow bleibt dir Karte Kühl!

Wichtig ist auch die Lüfterkurve denn die GPU und der Hotspot gehen nie über 62c und damit würden die AE Lüfter bei originalen Lüftersteuerung sich sehr langsam drehen und die Karte bzw. der Speicher wird nicht ordentlich runtergekühlt!

Auch habe ich die Karte UV auf 1905MHZ bei 1,020v, was natürlich auch dazu beiträgt und auf 2FPS kann ich super verzichten bei nur 160w verbrauch 



Papzt schrieb:


> Hatte auch nicht viel Zeit, allerdings habe ich 4 Durchläufe nacheinander gemacht. Also länger zocken wollte ich noch probieren. Habe durchweg allerdings bessere Temperaturen als vorher. Und sie ist komplett unoptimiert. Von daher wird es, hoffentlich, nicht ganz so schlimm werden. Außerdem sind die angezeigten Temperaturen vom Speicher ja eh irgendwie seltsam
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk




Ja klar sind die seltsam jedoch taktet die tolle Karte bergab ab 95c beim Speicher! Auch wenn diese nicht stimmen, irgendwas regelt diese dann! Wie gesagt, SP kannst du da leider nicht nehmen, da sind zuviele Pausen dazwischen so das die Memtemp nicht voll auf dauer belastet wird!

Ich mach zum extremen Furmark! Wenn du da 20min laufen hast und nicht über 85c kommst ist die Karte gut optimiert! Wenn du schon nach 3 min auf 90c kommst ist das Kühlungskonzept fürn Hugo.


----------



## Papzt (12. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja klar....


Joa ich schau mal bei Gelegenheit. Backplate kommt mit pads dann auch wieder drauf. Mal sehen was sich so entwickelt 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (12. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Joa ich schau mal bei Gelegenheit. Backplate kommt mit pads dann auch wieder drauf. Mal sehen was sich so entwickelt
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk



Bitte auch nicht falsch verstehen! Ich begrüße jede Form der Kühlung die besser ist, also wenn du bessere Werte hast damit, als ich mit dem AE IV würde ich mich freuen und dies dann auch eventuell testen, aber ich kenne diese Euphorie von Benches und dann nach einem Game wird einen übel weil die Temps bescheiden sind. Das schlimme sind nämlich nicht die GPU, und der Hotspot denn dieser ist schwer unterfordert  Also da komme ich bei GTA auf keine 58c bei GPU und 65c beim Hotspot, jedoch das Übel ist hier bei der Navi der Speicher, der dann immer wieder zickt. Bis ich endlich diese Temps erreicht habe die ich derzeit habe und auch stable spielen kann, hat mich viele seeeehrrr viele Stunden gekostet und viele Nerven  Da war alles dabei von wegwerfen und eine Grüne holen bis ich spiele nur noch Konsole der PC kann mich mal


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

@Dave
Mit dem Morpheus 1 hast Du die geringsten Probleme und kannst mit ordentlichen Lüftern(Druck) und Kühlkörpern auf den VRM´s und Mem viel erreichen. Mit dem M2 waren die Hotspottemps net ganz so gut.


----------



## Papzt (12. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Bitte auch nicht falsch verstehen! Ich begrüße jede Form der Kühlung die besser ist, also wenn du bessere Werte hast damit, als ich mit dem AE IV würde ich mich freuen und dies dann auch eventuell testen, aber ich kenne diese Euphorie von Benches und dann nach einem Game wird einen übel weil die Temps bescheiden sind.



Ne alles gut ich habe schon verstanden wie du das meinst [emoji111]ich hatte nur schlimmeres erwartet nachdem was ich so gelesen habe. Ich denke nicht, dass der m2 den ae IV schlägt in Sachen Kühlleistung der vrms oder des vram. Ich werde einfach berichten sobald ich ein paar solidere und Finale Ergebnisse habe

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (12. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ne alles gut ich habe schon verstanden wie du das meinst [emoji111]ich hatte nur schlimmeres erwartet nachdem was ich so gelesen habe. Ich denke nicht, dass der m2 den ae IV schlägt in Sachen Kühlleistung der vrms oder des vram. Ich werde einfach berichten sobald ich ein paar solidere und Finale Ergebnisse habe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk



Bitte darum und freue mich drauf


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Habe heute meine 5700xt auf Morpheus 2 umgerüstet und bin sehr zufrieden. Jetzt quasi geräuschlos, kühler und schneller. Kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum so oft davon abgeraten wird einen anderen luftkühler zu montieren. Es hat alles gepasst und sogar das Original kühlerbracket kann man verwenden. So kann ich, sobald ich die passenden m2.5 Muttern habe, sogar die backplate dran bauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30° Delta zwischen GPU und Hotspot ist irgendwie... echt viel. 
Mich würden echt die Temps interessieren wenn du nichts veränderst und mal ne Stunde zockst auf 100% Last.


----------



## Frontline25 (12. September 2019)

Hmmn... ich glaub bei meiner scheint doch was faul zu sein. 
Im Menü von The Witcher 3 und Ark bekomm ich oben Rechts pinke Artefakte ... Im Spiel wiederrum nicht.

Stabil läufts aber... ists nun die Hardware oder Software


----------



## hks1981 (12. September 2019)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Hmmn... ich glaub bei meiner scheint doch was faul zu sein.
> Im Menü von The Witcher 3 und Ark bekomm ich oben Rechts pinke Artefakte ... Im Spiel wiederrum nicht.
> 
> Stabil läufts aber... ists nun die Hardware oder Software



Mach dir keine Sorgen hab ich auch manchesmal! Das ist enhaced Sync! Wenn man das Game dann wieder ohne dem startet ist alles gut! Der Treiber ist Murks!


----------



## Komolze (12. September 2019)

ich hab heut mal drn 19.9.1 probiert und direkt wieder zum 19.8.1 gewechselt. übles Freesync flickering wie ich es vor langer Zeit mal hatte als ich noch die Vega hatte. Hoffentlich kommt endlich mal ein Treiber der alle mir wichtigen Dinge funktionieren lässt. Der 19.8.1 läuft zwar stabil aber HDR geht nicht....


----------



## EyRaptor (12. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich lese jetzt bestimmt keine 212 Seiten
> Wie ihr ja vllt. wisst, habe ich mir auch eine 5700 XT angeschafft, allerdings das Ref. Design.
> 
> Welche Aftermarket-Kühler passen auf die Karte und welche Temperaturen sind zu erwarten? Bitte nur Luftkühler, für eine WaKü habe ich (leider) keine Möglichkeiten.
> Eine kleine Kaufberatung würde ich sehr begrüßen.



Hallöchen Dave,

also den Morpheus 1 kann ich (zumindest in meiner Konfiguration) echt empfehlen.
Ich habe jetzt nochmal einen test gemacht, weil ich bei dem alten Test (den rx480 verlinkt hat ) keine Ahnung mehr habe wie schnell die Lüfter da liefen.

Setup sieht aus wie folgt:
Morpheus 1, mit Flüssigmetall anstatt normaler WLP und zwei Nocta Nf-a 12x25 2000rpm @7V.
Ein weiterer 120mm Lüfter pustet mit ca. 500 rpm auf die Rückseite der Karte.
Raumtemperatur ist zum Testzeitpunkt bei  22 °C. 
Witcher 3 @1440p fast alles max, unbegrenzte Bildrate [Gameworks, Blooming und Bewegungsunschärfe sind aus].

Edit: System steckt allerdings auf einem offenen Benchtable ->AMD NAVI Laberthread /edit

Edit3: Die Schrauben mit denen ich die Karte montiert habe, stammen von einer Asus gtx 770, sieht aber nach ziemlich normalen spring-loaded-schrauben aus.
Warum genau ich das "damals" getan hab ... , vermutlich hatte die 770 einfach das Pech, zum Umbauzeitpunkt mit auf dem Schreibtisch zu liegen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übertaktet (ohne das More Power Tool) sehen die Werte bei ansonsten identischen Bedingen wie folgt aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die angeblichen Mem-Temperaturen kann ich aber noch etwas senken, 
indem ich den Lüfter hinten auf der Platine etwas flotter draufpusten lasse.

Edit2: Von der Speichertemperatur würde ich mich aber echt nicht verrückt machen lassen.
Igor hat bei jeder Navikarte die Rückseite der Platine direkt hinter dem Speicher gemessen
und die war eig. durchweg SO viel kühler als der Wert in GPU-Z, dass diese Werte nur unrealistisch sein können. 

Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## Papzt (12. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> 30° Delta zwischen GPU und Hotspot ist irgendwie... echt viel.
> Mich würden echt die Temps interessieren wenn du nichts veränderst und mal ne Stunde zockst auf 100% Last.


Ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Ich denke ich werde morgen Abend wohl mal dazu kommen eine längere Zeit zu zocken und dann schauen wir mal. Die sache bei solchen Mods ist ja, dass es öfters länger dauert bis man alles so hat wie es einem gefällt. Habe aktuell noch ziemlich niedrigen Anpressdruck, vielleicht nehme ich da mal dünnere Scheiben. Mal sehen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (12. September 2019)

Nitro Test:
YouTube
edit: leider nicht mehr öffentlich
edit2: wieder öffentlich einsehbar

Wenn ichs richtig lese dann spielt der Kollege schon seit 3h und die Temps sind bei >200W sehr gut.

btw.
Am interessantesten wäre ne kleine 5700 mit der Frostflow-AiO.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ciumqe/rx_5700_aio_watercooling_with_the_idcooling/
(reicht sicher auch für ne XT@1,05V-150W Powerlimit)


----------



## Komolze (13. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nitro Test:
> YouTube
> 
> Wenn ichs richtig lese dann spielt der Kollege schon seit 3h und die Temps sind bei >200W sehr gut.



ich kann das Video nicht ansehen, da es privat ist. Bin ich zu blöd?


----------



## RX480 (13. September 2019)

Nein,
wurde anscheinend nachträglich gesperrt.
edit: wieder frei


----------



## openSUSE (13. September 2019)

Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.9.2 
Highlights

Support For Borderlands 3

Up to 16 % FPS improvement on the Radeon™ RX 5700 graphics card running Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition version 19.9.2 vs. 19.9.1 drivers.RS-312

Radeon Image Sharpening

Now available on Radeon RX 590, Radeon RX 580, Radeon RX 570, Radeon RX 480 and Radeon RX 470 series desktop graphics products for DirectX®12 and Vulkan® applications.

Fixed Issues

With v-sync enabled FPS may be locked to 30 on some displays set to 75hz refresh rates.
System instability may be experienced on some Radeon RX 5700 series graphics system configurations when watching video content in a web browser.
Audio for clips captured by Radeon ReLive may be corrupted or garbled when desktop recording is enabled.
Radeon Settings may list core clocks as not available with some Radeon RX 5700 series graphics system configurations.
Enabling Enhanced Sync may cause game, application or system crashes on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.

Known Issues

Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice™ may exhibit texture corruption during later parts of the game.
Toggling HDR may cause system instability during gaming when Radeon ReLive is enabled.
Discord™ may experience an application hang on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products when HW acceleration is enabled.
Display artifacts may be experienced on some 75hz display configurations on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics system configurations.
Call of Duty®: Black Ops 4 may experience stutter on some system configurations.
Open Broadcasting Software™ may experience frame drops or stutter when using AMF encoding on some system configurations.
HDMI® overscan and underscan options may be missing from Radeon Settings on AMD Radeon VII system configurations when the primary display is set to 60hz.
Stutter may be experienced when Radeon FreeSync is enabled on 240hz refresh displays with Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
AMD Radeon VII may experience elevated memory clocks at idle or on desktop.


----------



## Komolze (13. September 2019)

Danke, probiere ich gleich heute noch aus. ESync soll wohl gefixt worden sein. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Dave
> Mit dem Morpheus 1 hast Du die geringsten Probleme und kannst mit ordentlichen Lüftern(Druck) und Kühlkörpern auf den VRM´s und Mem viel erreichen. Mit dem M2 waren die Hotspottemps net ganz so gut.



Und wo bekommt man den noch? Ich finde überall nur den 2.
Und der ist mit 64,90€ + Versand + zwei Lüfter (+ Versand) schon echt (viel zu) teuer.


----------



## gaussmath (13. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Und der ist mit 64,90€ + Versand + zwei Lüfter (+ Versand) schon echt (viel zu) teuer.



Warum kaufst du dir auch das Blower Ref Design... ^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir auch das Blower Ref Design... ^^


Weil ich grundsätzlich davon überzeugt bin. Für ein Ref. Design ist die Karte relativ leise und mit einigen Optimierungen auch in den Griff zu bekommen. Ich bin aber auch Bastler. 
Hatte eh schon überlegt, die Karte wieder zu Geld zu machen und eine Custom zu kaufen. Aber ständig dieses Hin und Her ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding.

Der AC4 ist ja relativ günstig im Vergleich zum Morpheus und zumindest Raff hatte damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. So mancher Youtuber hingegen rät davon ab und einige User hier scheinbar auch.
Mich soll es erstmal nicht jucken, ich bin Effizienz-Fanatiker, betreibe die 5700 XT also wenn überhaupt nur mit Undervolting und optimierten Lüfterdrehzahlen. Aber gerade deswegen reizt mich eine leise Kühllösung.


----------



## gaussmath (13. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Weil ich grundsätzlich davon überzeugt bin. Für ein Ref. Design ist die Karte relativ leise und mit einigen Optimierungen auch in den Griff zu bekommen.



Gut, dann würde ich erstmal damit leben und auf ein gutes Angebot auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt warten. Hast ja keine Eile. Ich finde den Morpheus auch zu teuer. Ich habe den auf meiner Radeon VII verbaut, was aber ein Akt war. Musste den Kühler plan schleifen.


----------



## na:L (13. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Und wo bekommt man den noch? Ich finde überall nur den 2.
> Und der ist mit 64,90€ + Versand + zwei Lüfter (+ Versand) schon echt (viel zu) teuer.



Mit dem Morpheus 2 bleiben die HotSpots auch unter 90°C, keine Sorge.
Außerdem passt er auch problemlos auf die Karte, aber ein hoher statischer Druck ist wichtig, wie RX480 sagt.


----------



## RX480 (13. September 2019)

@Dave
Raijintek Morpheus Core Edition (0R100022) - Galaxus

Weiss jetzt net, ob der Anbieter M1 und M2 verwechselt .
(weil die selbe Nr. bei Anderen der M2 ist)

btw.
Hatte jemand schon die MorpheusVega Edition versucht?
Raijintek Morpheus Vega Heatpipe VGA-Kuehler - silber
(leider net mehr verfügbar)

Mach evtl. mal nen Thread auf und such den Morpheus 1 gebraucht im Forum.



btw.
Am interessantesten wäre ne kleine 5700 mit der Frostflow-AiO. (P+P sollte reichen)
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/ciumqe/rx_5700_aio_watercooling_with_the_idcooling/
ID KUEHLUNG FROSTFLOW 120VGA AIO Wasser Kuehler Fuer Gaming VGA Karte, LED Beleuchtung, Nvidia & ATI-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Gruppe
(reicht sicher auch für ne XT@1,05V-150-165W Powerlimit im MPT)
Dann müsste eigentlich auch die größere 240er passen: (180-200W)
ID kuehlung Frostflow 240G R LED comet licht creme stream integrierte grafiken wasser kuehlung kuehler-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Gruppe
Das Bsp. von Willi fand ich bei den VRM´s net so gut.(Keine Kühlkörper drauf oder übersehe ich Was?)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_-6yZQikhI
Macht natürlich nur Sinn, falls man ne Ref sehr günstig gebraucht erwerben kann.
LM ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. (siehe Willi)


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. September 2019)

> System instability may be experienced on some Radeon RX 5700 series  graphics system configurations when watching video content in a web  browser.


Ich wusste es, es war doch der Grafiktreiber schuld und nicht RGB Fusion!
Schön das es gefixt wurde.


----------



## Tukuman (13. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich wusste es, es war doch der Grafiktreiber schuld und nicht RGB Fusion!
> Schön das es gefixt wurde.



@*davidwigald11* kannst mal bescheid geben obs mit dem Treiber funzt, keine Lust mehr auf das ewige Treiber deinstallieren, bis dahin lass ich noch den 19.7.2 drauf, der funzt bei mir einwandfrei


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Und wo bekommt man den noch? Ich finde überall nur den 2.
> Und der ist mit 64,90€ + Versand + zwei Lüfter (+ Versand) schon echt (viel zu) teuer.



Könnte dir günstig aushelfen, ich hab noch einen Block vom M2, mir fehlen aber die Brackets dafür. Wenn du an was passables dafür ran kommst könntest du den Block problemlos verwenden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. September 2019)

Tukuman schrieb:


> @*davidwigald11* kannst mal bescheid geben obs mit dem Treiber funzt, keine Lust mehr auf das ewige Treiber deinstallieren, bis dahin lass ich noch den 19.7.2 drauf, der funzt bei mir einwandfrei



Schwer zu sagen, da die Bluescreens mit dem alten Treiber seeehr zufällig waren, ich insgesamt auch nur 2-3 hatte über mehrere Tage und ich das erst über ein paar Tage beobachten müsste.
Hab jedenfalls gerad ne Stunde Twitch geguckt und es gab keine Probleme


----------



## Elistaer (13. September 2019)

Ich habe bei mir die hot spot temp nur durch anheben der Lüfter U/min auf 80° gesenkt. Bei UV teste ich gerade noch. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Komolze (13. September 2019)

Ich kann bestätigen, dass Navi sehr von Liquid Metal profitiert. Einen Versuch wäre es wert


----------



## hks1981 (13. September 2019)

Ich kann es nur nochmals schreiben! Wenn man die Lüftersteuerung nicht bei den Customs aggressiver einstellt, hat man doofe Temps! Die Regelung war bei mir so niedrig da die GPU Temp keine 60c erreichte bei Vollast, daher wurden andere Bauteile extrem warm! Erst wie ich die Kurve anpasste ist nun alles in Ordnung! 

Hab gestern 3,5 Stunden verschiedene Games in 4K gezockt weil die Karte dann immer voll ausgelastet war mit dem Takt von GPU und Mem und ich komme bei GPU noch immer nicht über 62c aber Mem und Hotspot sind nun dauerhaft bei lächerlichen 72c!

Meine AE Lüfterkurve ist wie folgt:

40c 50%, 50c > 60%, 60c > 75%, 70c > 100%. Das letzte wird ja eh nie erreicht daher war mir dieser Schritt dann wurscht und ich konnte damit sicherstellen wenn es mal über 70c geht dann würde er volle Pulle aufdrehen und das hört man dann auch beim AE aber dazu kommt es nicht aber zu tollen Temps!


----------



## Komolze (13. September 2019)

19.9.2. getestet (auch cleaninstall) und als Schrott befunden. Freesync Flickering. ESync geht zwar. Aber ich habe schrottige Frametimes und trotz vollauslastung habe ich frameeinbrüche und die aber im GPU Z nicht als GPU Takt Einbruch messbar sind
zurück zum 19.8.1 der lief gut aber ohne HDR

ich krieg mit diesem Stück Hardware noch die Krise


----------



## openSUSE (13. September 2019)

Bei welchem Spiel/Spiele sind die Frametimes schlechter? Schlechter mit Enhanced Sync,FreeSync oder beides?

EDIT:
Hat denn noch jemand eine Verschlechterung der Frametimes feststellen können?
Gerade Navi finde ich im schnitt von den Frametimes DEUTLICH besser und vorallem mit dem neuem Treiber.

Weil aktuell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Borderlands 3 im Technik-Test: GPU-Benchmarks, DX11 vs. DX12, Frametimes und Fazit - ComputerBase


> ...
> In Borderlands 3 gibt es zum Start ab und zu Stellen, die reproduzierbar den ganzen Rechner für einen kurzen Augenblick einfrieren lassen. Diese tauchen unabhängig von der Grafikkarte, dem Treiber, der API und auch den Grafikdetails auf. Offenbar passiert dies beim Streaming, also wenn neue Daten der Spielwelt in den Speicher geladen werden. Die Frametimes sind an diesen Stellen dementsprechend schlecht, das nachfolgende Diagramm zeigt diesen Fall nicht.
> 
> Und dann gibt es noch alle anderen Szenen und deren Frametimes. Sie sind auf der Radeon RX Vega 64 und der Radeon RX 5700 XT unter DirectX 12 gut, denn größere Ausreißer gibt es nicht. Mit einer Nvidia-Grafikkarte sind sie zu einem Großteil über die Testsequenz vergleichbar, doch gegen Ende der Szene gibt es auf der GeForce GTX 1080 und der GeForce RTX 2070 reproduzierbar mittelgroße Ausreißer, die es so auf den Radeon-Produkten nicht gibt – aber auch nur, solange diese mit DirectX 12 laufen. Bei rund 60 FPS machen sie sich nicht negativ bemerkbar, bei geringeren Frameraten kann man die Ausreißer dann durchaus leicht spüren.


----------



## Komolze (13. September 2019)

Also ich teste die Neurungen/Änderungen am Einfachsten immer bei Dead by Daylight. Auf dem spiel habe ich knapp 3000 Std. und ich weiß wie das läuft und laufen muss. Es mag jetzt nicht das non plus ultra sein aber ich sehe eben jede änderung/verbesserung. Wenn es dort nicht so läuft wie ich es gewohnt bin, sehe ich das sofort und das kann ich dann auch auf andere Spiele reproduzieren. HDR hat es nicht, das teste ich mit Assasins Creed und Division 2.

Sie sind schlechter mit Freesync on/off ESync on/off. Also einfach nicht gut, mit keiner Einstellung. Am meisten nervt aber bei dem aktuellen Treiber, das Freesync Flickering. Habe einen C32HG70 von Samsung


----------



## Ion (13. September 2019)

Never play on Patch (aka Release-)-Day. 
Davon ab: Ich habe Freesync inzwischen auf zwei verschiedenen Monitoren, vier verschiedenen Grafikkarten und bestimmt 12 verschiedenen Treiber probier (gar Gsync Compatible) und der Sh*t flimmert *immer*.
Ich habe Freesync offiziell begraben. Bei diesen ganzen Treiberproblemen, Bluescreens, OSDs die einfach nicht mehr funktionieren, seltsamen Rucklern in Spielen wars auch meine letzte AMD GPU.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. September 2019)

Ich werde jetzt mal ne Stunde GTA5 mit 19.9.2 zocken, mit exakt den gleichen Settings wie gestern mit 19.9.1
Melde mich in ner Stunde zurück mit den Ergebnissen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. September 2019)

> 19.9.2. getestet (auch cleaninstall) und als Schrott befunden. Freesync Flickering


Kann ich leider bestätigen. Auch bei mir bei GTA5 Freesync Flickering, was vorher defintiv nicht so deutlich aufgefallen ist.
Die Karte läuft außerdem irgendwie etwas heißer hab ich das Gefühl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


91° Hotspot hatte ich mit der Devil vorher auch noch nicht.

Aber Hey, Max Takt ist immerhin 6000 MHz


----------



## Dudelll (13. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann ich leider bestätigen. Auch bei mir bei GTA5 Freesync Flickering, was vorher defintiv nicht so deutlich aufgefallen ist.
> Die Karte läuft außerdem irgendwie etwas heißer hab ich das Gefühl:
> 
> 
> ...



Für den Takt geht die temp ja eigentlich echt klar


----------



## EyRaptor (13. September 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Never play on Patch (aka Release-)-Day.
> Davon ab: Ich habe Freesync inzwischen auf zwei verschiedenen Monitoren, vier verschiedenen Grafikkarten und bestimmt 12 verschiedenen Treiber probier (gar Gsync Compatible) und der Sh*t flimmert *immer*.
> Ich habe Freesync offiziell begraben. Bei diesen ganzen Treiberproblemen, Bluescreens, OSDs die einfach nicht mehr funktionieren, seltsamen Rucklern in Spielen wars auch meine letzte AMD GPU.



Den Ärger bei so vielen Problemen kann ich absolut verstehen.
Allerdings würde ich die letzte Aussage dennoch anders formulieren. In ein paar Jahren kann die Situation eine komplett andere sein.


Nach dem GPP von Nvidia z.B., hab ich mir (auch hier im Forum) gesagt,  dass ich die nächsten Jahre keine neue GPU von Nvidia mehr kaufe.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. September 2019)

Ich bleibe weiterhin ganz entspannt. In ein paar Tagen kommt sowieso der nächste Treiber raus und dann kann schon wieder alles ganz anders aussehen.
Die Karte ist neu, die ganze Architektur ist neu, da kann man nicht erwarten, dass sofort alles problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## drstoecker (13. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann ich leider bestätigen. Auch bei mir bei GTA5 Freesync Flickering, was vorher defintiv nicht so deutlich aufgefallen ist.
> Die Karte läuft außerdem irgendwie etwas heißer hab ich das Gefühl:
> 
> 
> ...


Amd hat mit dem neuen ABBA Update den navi boost in einem Rutsch auch etwas angehoben!


----------



## Gurdi (14. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich bleibe weiterhin ganz entspannt. In ein paar Tagen kommt sowieso der nächste Treiber raus und dann kann schon wieder alles ganz anders aussehen.
> Die Karte ist neu, die ganze Architektur ist neu, da kann man nicht erwarten, dass sofort alles problemlos funktioniert.



So anfällig wie derzeit waren die Treiber aber schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Langsam sollte man das auch mal in den Griff bekommen. Man hat den Eindruck das AMD sich mit der Funktionsvielfalt des Treiber übernommen hat.


----------



## RX480 (14. September 2019)

1903 trägt sicher net zur Beruhigung bei. Da wird ja pausenlos am frameworks und WDDM 2.6 rumgefuddelt.


----------



## openSUSE (14. September 2019)

Habe heute auf den EKWB EK-Vector umgebaut, bin eigentlich zufrieden.

Nach 2-3 Stunden BF5:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles default, kein OC, kein UV, ...

Zum Treiber 19.9.2  kann ich nur sagen, von den Framtimes das Beste was ich von AMD bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## Ace (14. September 2019)

Also meine Karte läuft auch gut und habe keine Probleme,weder Treiber noch Freesync, alles einwandfrei.
2150Mhz mit 1,120V  eingestellt schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tukuman (14. September 2019)

Der 19.9.2 läuft bei mir astrein, bis jetzt kein BSOD mehr bei Facebook, Twitch und Co


----------



## Elistaer (14. September 2019)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung wie Navi mit der Unity engine performt?

Escape from Tarcov bekommt die 2018er Version. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. September 2019)

Wieso läuft bei allen der 19.9.2 so gut und ich hab im Vergleich zum 19.9.1 totales Freesync flimmern 
Einmal DDU drüber laufen lassen?



> Also meine Karte läuft auch gut und habe keine Probleme,weder Treiber noch Freesync, alles einwandfrei.
> 2150Mhz mit 1,120V  eingestellt schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcher Kühler ist da drauf?


----------



## Rizzlord (14. September 2019)

Hiho leute, ich bräuchte mal hilfe, ich hab ne rx 5700 xt red devil, und mein problem ist das wenn ich vsr anmache, dass mein bild dann trotzdem nur die 1080p anzeigt, also das seitenverhältnis nicht stimmt, es liegt aber definitiv am treiber, da es vorher mit meiner rx 480 8gb problemlos lief. Weis einer weiter?


----------



## Cleriker (15. September 2019)

Was für Auflösungen stehen dir denn zur Verfügung unter Windows?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rizzlord (15. September 2019)

2k und 4k, aber ich habe das gleiche problem im windows.


----------



## drstoecker (15. September 2019)

Rizzlord schrieb:


> 2k und 4k, aber ich habe das gleiche problem im windows.


Hast du vorher schön den alten Treiber deinstalliert und dann erst mit der navi den neuen installiert?


----------



## Rizzlord (15. September 2019)

Logo, immer.... läuft ansonsten ja auch super duper toll. Aber das nervt mich gewaltig^^


----------



## RX480 (15. September 2019)

VSR+GPU-Skalierung an/ aus testen.
Skalierunsgmodus alle 3 Varianten testen.(hilft meist net )
Der Fenstermodus geht manchmal besser als Vollbild in Game XYZ. (Crysis)

Oder ne Custom-Resolution erstellen und hinterher VSR+GPU-Skalierung AUS.Skalierungsmodus auf Vollbild lassen.

btw.
Manchmal startet ein Game auch net mit der Auflösung/Vollbild wie Es soll. 
Falls es ne Datei für die Einstellungen gibt mal reinschauen+ändern und 
W10 Abmelden+Wiederanmelden.

edit:
Wie es der Teufel will, gehts mir gerade ähnlich. Manchmal bringt ein "altes" Game Alles durcheinander.(x)
Sieht dann selbst auf dem Desktop verschoben aus, bzw. passt net mehr.
Habe vorsichtshalber meine Custom-Resolution nochmal neu erstellt. 
(und vorher TrixxBoost, das erkennt aber nur nativ 100Hz; hinterher nochmal z.Bsp. von 100 auf 50 mit customRes. möglich)

(x) die "alten"Games erkennen manchmal die Frequenz net richtig.(Auch manche UWP-Games)
Da ist es evtl. besser, schon auf dem Desktop die CustomRes. einzustellen.


----------



## hks1981 (15. September 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hast du vorher schön den alten Treiber deinstalliert und dann erst mit der navi den neuen installiert?



Hier würde mich mal persönlich interessieren, warum dies mit dem Treiberinstall bei manchen klappt und bei manchen nicht? Ich habe noch nie einen Treiber komplett runterwerfen müssen, damit ich den Treiber nutzen kann, bis auf bekannte Bugs die eh ein jeder leider hat^^ Da muss doch was anderes nocj zusätzlich eingreifen wenn man da tlw den Treiber zuerst manuell deinstallen muss, damit der neue funzt.


----------



## drstoecker (15. September 2019)

Ich mache es meistens , oft geht es auch so aber wenn es Probleme  gibt schmeißte den eh runter und machst den neu drauf.


----------



## Ace (15. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wieso läuft bei allen der 19.9.2 so gut und ich hab im Vergleich zum 19.9.1 totales Freesync flimmern
> Einmal DDU drüber laufen lassen?
> 
> Welcher Kühler ist da drauf?



Ich mache das immer so bei Neuinstallation eines Treibers, erst mit DDU,wenn der  fertig ist lösche ich alles an Ordnern in C:\AMD  und die in  User,AppData,Local und LocalLow
das nichts mehr drauf ist, dann Installiere ich den neuen Treiber,Reboot und mit  CCleaner die Reste der Regesty löschen,fertig.


Der Wasserkühler von EK

EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT RGB - Nickel + Plexi   – EK Webshop


----------



## drstoecker (15. September 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich mache das immer so bei Neuinstallation eines Treibers, erst mit DDU,wenn der  fertig ist lösche ich alles an Ordnern in C:\AMD  und die in  User,AppData,Local und LocalLow
> das nichts mehr drauf ist, dann Installiere ich den neuen Treiber,Reboot und mit  CCleaner die Reste der Regesty löschen,fertig.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube ddu sollte man nur nehmen wenn garnichts mehr anderes hilft, über Software deinstallieren sollte normalerweise reichen.


----------



## Frontline25 (15. September 2019)

Aktiver Displayport zu DVI DL Adapter kam an -> Sporadische Linien Schwarz/weiß Artefakte .. Gnarf wieder warten.

Immerhin weiß ich nun, dass das unruhige Gefühl wirklich von der R9 390 kam... warum auch immer 
(Hatte die Befürchtung wegen mischbetrieb von 144hz + 60hz, dass es daher stammte)


----------



## Elistaer (15. September 2019)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Aktiver Displayport zu DVI DL Adapter kam an -> Sporadische Linien Schwarz/weiß Artefakte .. Gnarf wieder warten.
> 
> Immerhin weiß ich nun, dass das unruhige Gefühl wirklich von der R9 390 kam... warum auch immer
> (Hatte die Befürchtung wegen mischbetrieb von 144hz + 60hz, dass es daher stammte)


Ich habe auch ein aktives Displayport zu DVI-D Kabel und keine Probleme. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frontline25 (15. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ein aktives Displayport zu DVI-D Kabel und keine Probleme.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Deshalb "Wieder warten"  
Reklamiert.

Aber irgendwie gab es generell nur diesen adapter.. und vorallem Überall nicht lagernd oder immerhin beim Zentrallager


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. September 2019)

jemand ne nitro+?

8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Elistaer (16. September 2019)

Da hab ich mit der Red Devil ja ein Schnäppchen gemacht, wenn die ASRock Taichi nun auf die gleiche Preisklasse gehoben wird bereue ich die Entscheidung keines Wegs für 459€ zugeschlagen zu haben. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (16. September 2019)

Ist schon etwas bekannt ob es Navi 10 nun auch in A2 revesion statt A1 gibt?


----------



## EyRaptor (16. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ist schon etwas bekannt ob es Navi 10 nun auch in A2 revesion statt A1 gibt?



Sollte es das geben? Hab ich was verpasst?
Und welche Änderungen, wenn überhaupt, wären etwa zu erwarten.


Btw. der Preis für die Nitro+ ist zu hoch.
Die Devil ist bei dem Preis (vmtl.) einfach besser.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. September 2019)

die Nitro+ is ja an sich noch nicht mal offiziell erschienen .. der Preis geht sicher bald runter


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

Interessant wäre evtl. die Länge für Leute, wo die Devil net reinpasst.
https://www.amazon.fr/SAPPHIRE-Nitro-Radeon-5700-GDDR6/dp/B07XGV3FL3
Bei amazon.fr steht erstmal auch 30cm.

Wie lang ist die Devil eigentlich tatsächlich? Genau 30cm oder ein mue mehr?


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. September 2019)

Ich hab gerade mal nachgemessen und es sind tatsächlich exakt 30 cm.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Interessant wäre evtl. die Länge für Leute, wo die Devil net reinpasst.
> https://www.amazon.fr/SAPPHIRE-Nitro-Radeon-5700-GDDR6/dp/B07XGV3FL3
> Bei amazon.fr steht erstmal auch 30cm.
> 
> Wie lang ist die Devil eigentlich tatsächlich? Genau 30cm oder ein mue mehr?



die Nitro+ is 30,6 cm


----------



## drstoecker (16. September 2019)

Ich warte ja noch das die xt Preise bei rund 400€ landen, erst dann werde ich zuschlagen ( bei der strix Warscheinlich).


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

Ist die Strixx net die Teuerste? (da wirds wohl bis 400 dauern)
Asus AMD Radeon ROG Strix RX 5700 OC Gaming Grafikkarte 8GB GDDR6 HDMI/3xDP ++ Cyberport
immerhin 529-->471

edit: Achtung! ist nur die nonXT


----------



## Corn696 (16. September 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich warte ja noch das die xt Preise bei rund 400€ landen, erst dann werde ich zuschlagen ( bei der strix Warscheinlich).



Gab ja schon ein paar für unter 400€

Habe bei 392€ für die XFX RAW II bei Cyberport zugeschlagen. Leider zu spät gesehen, dass man auch für minimalen Aufschlag DHL Versand hätte wählen können.

Man darf gespannt sein, ob, wann und wie DPD liefert


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. September 2019)

> Man darf gespannt sein, ob, wann und wie DPD liefert


Meinen Erfahrungen nach auch mal ganz gerne überhaupt nicht


----------



## Blackout27 (16. September 2019)

Viel Spaß beim anschauen 

YouTube (Nitro+ Test)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ist die Strixx net die Teuerste? (da wirds wohl bis 400 dauern)
> Asus AMD Radeon ROG Strix RX 5700 OC Gaming Grafikkarte 8GB GDDR6 HDMI/3xDP ++ Cyberport
> immerhin 529-->471



das is aber die non XT


----------



## -Xe0n- (16. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3XwTOSBrxHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Richtig gute review! Solide Karte


----------



## RX480 (16. September 2019)

Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Review | TechPowerUp

Igor schreibt sogar 30,8cm:
Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro Plus im Test – mit weniger Gewicht sprintet es sich besser (bis an die Spitze) – igor sLAB

Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ im Test - ComputerBase



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> das is aber die non XT



Danke für den Hinweis!
Auf die Idee kommt man bei so einem Mondpreis gar net.

Die Nitro für 479€ bei Caseking lagernd:
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G, 8192 MB GDDR6
edit: und schon sind se weg


----------



## Frontline25 (16. September 2019)

Meint ihr, es wird noch ein Wasserkühlblock für die Sapphire RX 5700 XT Pulse geben?

PS: Jetzt im richtigen Thread ...


----------



## drstoecker (17. September 2019)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Meint ihr, es wird noch ein Wasserkühlblock für die Sapphire RX 5700 XT Pulse geben?
> 
> PS: Jetzt im richtigen Thread ...


 
Bestimmt! Vllt mal bei Ali schauen wenn es keiner von den üblichen schafft.


----------



## RX480 (17. September 2019)

Macht aber keinen Sinn, weil die PC-Ref für 392€ auch reicht und dafür gibts Fullcover und AiO.
Und wer schon nen Eisbär an der CPU hat kann nen Eiswolf auch damit koppeln.
(siehe Shadow mit 9900+R7)


----------



## Frontline25 (17. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Macht aber keinen Sinn, weil die PC-Ref für 392€ auch reicht und dafür gibts Fullcover und AiO.
> Und wer schon nen Eisbär an der CPU hat kann nen Eiswolf auch damit koppeln.
> (siehe Shadow mit 9900+R7)



Problem ist halt, persöhnlich empfinde ich die Pulse für zu laut, da sie momentan das Lauteste ist vom Setup (Und ja.. man hörts auch durch die Kopfhörer)
Davor hab ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass mich Wasserkühlen doch so sehr anlacht (Da ich Ende des Jahres doch gern ein 3900X mit der XT kombinieren möcht)
Wieder zurückgeben könnte ich die Pulse noch.. aber dann heists 2-4 Monate warten bis ich die Wasserkühlung zusammenbauen kann. Oder hoffen das die Pulse ein entsprechenden Kühler bekommt


----------



## Dudelll (17. September 2019)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Problem ist halt, persöhnlich empfinde ich die Pulse für zu laut, da sie momentan das Lauteste ist vom Setup (Und ja.. man hörts auch durch die Kopfhörer)
> Davor hab ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass mich Wasserkühlen doch so sehr anlacht (Da ich Ende des Jahres doch gern ein 3900X mit der XT kombinieren möcht)
> Wieder zurückgeben könnte ich die Pulse noch.. aber dann heists 2-4 Monate warten bis ich die Wasserkühlung zusammenbauen kann. Oder hoffen das die Pulse ein entsprechenden Kühler bekommt



Falls dir die alphacool semi full Cover Blöcke reichen kannst du da auch mal Anfragen ob die für die pulse einen Block machen wollen. Falls ja und falls du der erste biste kannst du deine Karte da einschicken  und bekommst den Block umsonst weil die deine Karte als Muster nutzen.

Gabs zumindest früher mal bei denen. (Grad nicht sicher obs bei alphacool direkt oder bei aquatuning war )


----------



## RX480 (17. September 2019)

Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company

Für die Pulse bietet sich eigentlich ein Ghettomodd an:
Arctic P12 PWM PST 120x120x25mm 200-1800 U/min schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de
Evtl. besser übers Mobo steueren.


----------



## openSUSE (17. September 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Sollte es das geben? Hab ich was verpasst?
> Und welche Änderungen, wenn überhaupt, wären etwa zu erwarten.


Bei älteren BIOS Dateien steht nur etwas von A1.
Bei der zb Ultra THICC II steht aber A1/A2.
Imho kommt eine neue revesion, ka was sich änderte oder ob sich überhaupt etwas ändert.

GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x731F
113-R_210_XT_NAVI10_8GBD6_MS_190612_W8
NAVI10 A1/A2 D19901 XT 8GB 300e/875m
(C) 1988-2018, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.

Wenn es wirklich eine neue revesion geben wird und ich tippen müsste was sich geändert hat, dann würde ich auf den Speichercontroller tippen.  *duck*


----------



## hks1981 (17. September 2019)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Problem ist halt, persöhnlich empfinde ich die Pulse für zu laut, da sie momentan das Lauteste ist vom Setup (Und ja.. man hörts auch durch die Kopfhörer)
> Davor hab ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass mich Wasserkühlen doch so sehr anlacht (Da ich Ende des Jahres doch gern ein 3900X mit der XT kombinieren möcht)
> Wieder zurückgeben könnte ich die Pulse noch.. aber dann heists 2-4 Monate warten bis ich die Wasserkühlung zusammenbauen kann. Oder hoffen das die Pulse ein entsprechenden Kühler bekommt



Dann gib diese retour und hole dir eine Referenzkarte. Dann kannst du ja den Block verwenden. Oder vielleicht kannst du die Karte ja mit wem tauschen bei einem Aufpreis seiner Seite?


----------



## Frontline25 (17. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company
> 
> Für die Pulse bietet sich eigentlich ein Ghettomodd an:
> Arctic P12 PWM PST 120x120x25mm 200-1800 U/min schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de
> Evtl. besser übers Mobo steueren.



Okay, das beruhigt mich nun doch sehr  
Hmmn...

Zudem könnte man damit auch herrausfinden, ob Wasserblöcke bereits in arbeit sind


----------



## Ralle@ (17. September 2019)

Nachdem ich länger nicht mehr On war, kommt am WE ein Review mit der 5700 XT Nitro.
Irgendwelche Wünsche? Karte müsste morgen kommen, sofern der Lieferdienst mich nicht im Stich lässt.


----------



## hks1981 (17. September 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Nachdem ich länger nicht mehr On war, kommt am WE ein Review mit der 5700 XT Nitro.
> Irgendwelche Wünsche? Karte müsste morgen kommen, sofern der Lieferdienst mich nicht im Stich lässt.



Die Memory Temp


----------



## RX480 (17. September 2019)

Mal bitte auch die Einstellungen vom MPT mit zeigen.
TDC etc.


----------



## openSUSE (17. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal bitte auch die Einstellungen vom MPT mit zeigen.
> TDC etc.



Gibt es das nicht schon bei igorsLab?

Bitte BIOS hochladen


----------



## RX480 (17. September 2019)

Jo, hast recht. Also nur falls Was beim Tweaken geä. wird.

Nitro+ ist schon bei TPU in der DB. (falls Es net gerade Ralle war)


----------



## Ralle@ (18. September 2019)

Nein war ich nicht, Karte kommt am Donnerstag.


----------



## Papzt (18. September 2019)

Also die VRAM Temperatur kotzt mich an.  Hab mir das IR Thermometer eines Kollegen geliehen und mal verglichen zwischen Sensor, Chiprückseite und Kühlkörper. Zwischen Rückseite und Sensor ist ein Delta von 22C. Bei der aktiv gekühlten Vorderseite sind es sogar 31C bei den Chips zwischen GPU und VRMs. Ist die erste Graka die ich besitze, bei der die VRAM Temperatur höher ist als bei allen anderen auslesbaren Komponenten. VRMs liegen so bei 62C(GPU) und ~54C(MEM VRM), die Hotspot Temeratur habe ich auch näher an die GPU Temp bekommen mit ein bisschen mehr Anpressdruck. Im Maximalfall war da jetzt ein Delta von knapp 20C bei einer Temperatur von 78C. Habe neue Kühlkörper und Wärmeleitpads jetzt geliefert bekommen und werde am Wochenende mal testen was am besten hilft. Entweder Kühlkörper auf der Kartenrückseite verteilen oder ob es reicht die Backplate mit Pads zu versehen.  Ansonsten habe ich schon mal vermessen und darüber nachgedacht mir eine extra "Kühlplatte" für den Ram zu bauen à la Nitro +. habe nämlich noch Airflow "übrig" der neben dem Morpheus vorbei geht, da meine Lüfter ein Stück darüber hinaus stehen.


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Nein war ich nicht, Karte kommt am Donnerstag.



Steht auf jeden Fall auch schon Navi 10 A1/A2 da.
Hoffentlich stehts für ne gute Revision.

Viel Erfolg!


btw.
Ein schöner Vgl. aller Customs bei 185W:
RX 5700 XT Custom mit 185 Watt im Vergleich - ComputerBase
Doc, die Strixx ist leider auch mit weniger W immer noch zu warm.(anscheinend echt schlechtes Design)

edit: Wahrscheinlich ist AutoLüfter bei der Strixx einfach Murks. 
Rein von den dB geht ja noch Was bei 185W.


----------



## ddolor (18. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mit meiner RX5700 Red Devil 2 Probleme evtl. kann jemand bei der Lösung helfen.

- Bei schnellen Bewegungen z.B. in Division2 oder WoW bekomme ich so Regenbogen Konturen angezeigt schaut als als ob die Textur verlängert wird und die ist dann Bunt. Ist die schnelle Bewegung weg ist alles ok.
selbes Problem hab ich auch mit Schrift wenn schnell gescrollt wird.
- Nächstes Problem ist das ich Spiele nur direkt nach einem Rechner reboot starten kann, wenn zuvor ein Youtube Video oder Twitch gelaufen ist kann ich kein Spiel mehr richtig starten. Bekomme dann ständig Blackscreens mit Sound im Hintergrund oder der Monitor meldet keine Graka Signal mehr. Anders rum funktioniert es komischerweise erst Spiel starten und dann Youtube/Twitch.

Am meisten stört mich das mit den Regenbogenkonturen das ist übelst anstrengend für die Augen.

Hab jetzt schon mehrere Treiber durch Problem bleibt, am stabilsten ist aktuell der 19.9.2 da gibt es wenigstens keine BlueScreens mehr ...
Vor jeden Treiberupdate hab ich jeden Treiber erst sauber deinstalliert.
Freesync ist an , wenn ich es deaktiviere macht es auch keinen Unterschied.
Auflösung ist FullHD

Evtl. kann jemand helfen thx schonmal
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Noahbet (18. September 2019)

ddolor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab mit meiner RX5700 Red Devil 2 Probleme evtl. kann jemand bei der Lösung helfen.
> 
> - Bei schnellen Bewegungen z.B. in Division2 oder WoW bekomme ich so Regenbogen Konturen angezeigt schaut als als ob die Textur verlängert wird und die ist dann Bunt. Ist die schnelle Bewegung weg ist alles ok.
> ...




Hey, kann dir zwar nicht helfen, aber vielleicht hilft ein Lösungsvorschlag von hier bei den Blackscreens, hab das selbe/ähnliche Problem mit den Blackscreens.
AMD RX 5700 XT Red Devil [Blackscreen]


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2019)

Beim Sound mit mancher Hardware evtl. mal auf "nur Stereo" schalten.


----------



## Ace (18. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Also die VRAM Temperatur kotzt mich an.  Hab mir das IR Thermometer eines Kollegen geliehen und mal verglichen zwischen Sensor, Chiprückseite und Kühlkörper. Zwischen Rückseite und Sensor ist ein Delta von 22C. Bei der aktiv gekühlten Vorderseite sind es sogar 31C bei den Chips zwischen GPU und VRMs. Ist die erste Graka die ich besitze, bei der die VRAM Temperatur höher ist als bei allen anderen auslesbaren Komponenten. VRMs liegen so bei 62C(GPU) und ~54C(MEM VRM), die Hotspot Temeratur habe ich auch näher an die GPU Temp bekommen mit ein bisschen mehr Anpressdruck. Im Maximalfall war da jetzt ein Delta von knapp 20C bei einer Temperatur von 78C. Habe neue Kühlkörper und Wärmeleitpads jetzt geliefert bekommen und werde am Wochenende mal testen was am besten hilft. Entweder Kühlkörper auf der Kartenrückseite verteilen oder ob es reicht die Backplate mit Pads zu versehen.  Ansonsten habe ich schon mal vermessen und darüber nachgedacht mir eine extra "Kühlplatte" für den Ram zu bauen à la Nitro +. habe nämlich noch Airflow "übrig" der neben dem Morpheus vorbei geht, da meine Lüfter ein Stück darüber hinaus stehen.



Bringt nix,hatte ich bei meiner Referenz Karte mal getestet,eventuell im Gegenteil das die Rams noch wärmer werden.


----------



## Papzt (18. September 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Bringt nix,hatte ich bei meiner Referenz Karte mal getestet,eventuell im Gegenteil das die Rams noch wärmer werden.



Nagut, dann kann ich mir das ja sparen, danke


----------



## Tukuman (18. September 2019)

Wie läufts bei euch mit dem 19.9.2, ist der erste Treiber mit dem ich voll zufrieden bin, kein einziger BSOD oder Blackscreen mehr seitdem ich den Treiber draufhabe, sonst läuft auch alles super


----------



## Coolviper (18. September 2019)

Wie vor ein paar Tagen angesprochen, melde ich mich mit meiner zweiten 5700-er zurück. Ich habe eine MSI (referenz) bei Saturn für 298€ ergattern können (16% Rabatt auf alles Aktion)
Wie bei der ersten Karte habe ich wieder den Kühler des TwinTurbo2 verwendet und die beiden Arctic P12 PWM PST CO Lüfter drauf montiert.
Auf RAM und auf die verschiedenen VRM´s habe ich die kleinen Heatsinks montiert. Auf der Rückseite der Karte habe ich ein Lüfter drauf gelegt,der mit 900 rpm arbeitet. Die Heatsinks auf der Rückseite habe ich diesmal nicht montiert.
Der aufgelegte Lüfter recht vollkommen.
Auf den Bildern sieht man aktuelle Einstellungen, mit denen ich ziemlich zufrieden bin, fein-tuning wird folgen. Die Karte ist jetzt schön leise und die Temps können sich auch sehen lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (18. September 2019)

Ich habe mir im Wattman nun ein sehr stabiles Profil angelegt.
Leider muss ich das immer wieder von Hand neu laden, bei jedem Systemneustart.
Gibts denn da keine Möglichkeit das automatisch laden zu lassen? Weiß da jemand etwas?



Tukuman schrieb:


> Wie läufts bei euch mit dem 19.9.2, ist der erste Treiber mit dem ich voll zufrieden bin, kein einziger BSOD oder Blackscreen mehr seitdem ich den Treiber draufhabe, sonst läuft auch alles super


Genau die Erfahrung mache ich auch gerade. Das scheint der wirklich erste richtig stabile Treiber für Navi zu sein.


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2019)

Die Pulse mit GutscheinCode günstig kaufen.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread

Gibt da Jeder frei Schnauze einfach denselben Gutscheincode ein?

alternativ
die Raw2 für 412€
8GB XFX RX 5700XT RAW II 8GB 3xDP/HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Coolviper (18. September 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Wattman nun ein sehr stabiles Profil angelegt.
> Leider muss ich das immer wieder von Hand neu laden, bei jedem Systemneustart.
> Gibts denn da keine Möglichkeit das automatisch laden zu lassen? Weiß da jemand etwas?



So deaktivieren Sie den Schnellstart Win 10... google mal


----------



## ATIR290 (18. September 2019)

Danke GerryB / RX480


----------



## Komolze (18. September 2019)

Mir reisst jetzt bald endgültig der Geduldsfaden. Die Treiber sind so ********. Der 19.8.1 funktioniert am Besten aber bekomme random Bluescreens mit IRQ blibla
ich hab bald endgültig keine Lust mehr. 
wird wohl ne 2070S werden


----------



## janni851 (18. September 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im Wattman nun ein sehr stabiles Profil angelegt.
> Leider muss ich das immer wieder von Hand neu laden, bei jedem Systemneustart.
> Gibts denn da keine Möglichkeit das automatisch laden zu lassen? Weiß da jemand etwas?



Das Problem gibt es seit Vega schon. Ich hab so ziemlich alles versucht, Schnellstart ist auch deaktiviert, muss trotzdem bei jedem Start laden.

Mach das übers Overlay, dann ist es schnell gemacht.

Grüße



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noahbet (18. September 2019)

Tukuman schrieb:


> Wie läufts bei euch mit dem 19.9.2, ist der erste Treiber mit dem ich voll zufrieden bin, kein einziger BSOD oder Blackscreen mehr seitdem ich den Treiber draufhabe, sonst läuft auch alles super



19.7.5 funktioniert auf meiner 5700 XT Red Devil, 19.9.2 nicht.


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2019)

@Atir 
Du solltest wirklich mit der R7@4k zufrieden sein.(und TrixxBoost probieren)
Ansonsten auch mal für Andere interessant, Navi und Seven in einem Review:
Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Review | TechPowerUp


----------



## Corn696 (18. September 2019)

DPD hat gestern tatsächlich geliefert. Hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert aber wenigstens beim Nachbarn abgegeben. Sollte eigentlich schon Samstag kommen ist dann aber auf der halben Strecke liegen geblieben. Bei Auslieferung war der Zwischenstop auf einmal aus der Sendungsverfolgung verschwunden. Keine Ahnung was es Montag gemacht hat  Von Cyberport habe ich schon 2 Stunden vor der Lieferung eine Mail bekommen , dass es bei meinem Nachbar liegen soll wie auch immer das geht ^^

Bin soweit zufrieden.
Verschiedene Spiele getestet läuft alles ohne Probleme.

Hätte nicht gedacht, das mein alter 2600k noch reicht und die Karte doch so gute Werte liefert.
BF V in 4k mit Ultra Settings DX 12 fast immer konstant 60fps kein Future Frame Rendering aktiv.  Multipayer 64er Conquest. Singleplayer etwas häufiger ein paar kleine Drops aber nichts schlimmes. Ist trotzdem ein sauberes Spielgefühl.

Die 290X hat es mit Mühe mal auf über 40 geschafft und hatte heftige FPS Schwankungen. Quasi unspielbar aber auch verständlich.

Temps nach 1 Stunde BF V

GPU Temperature [°C] ,
Meist unter 80
Spitze 80

GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C] 
Meist um die 90
Spitze 92

Memory Temperature [°C]
Meist um die 94
Spitze 96


----------



## Frontline25 (18. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company



Werde die Karte wahrscheinlich morgen losschicken 
Muss noch auf die 2te Rückmeldung mit allen Daten warten. Sollen ungefähr 20 Arbeitstage warten, bis dahin wandert die R9 390 zurück zum alten Platz

Danke nochmals


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2019)

@Corn696
Lade Dir mal TrixxBoost bei Sapphire runter. Mit 4k@85% sollte ein Fps-Limit von 62 dann ganz ruhig laufen.(und kühl)
SAPPHIRE TriXX Software

Kann sein das beim ersten Mal noch VSR+GPU-Skalierung an sein müssen , dann APPLY.
Dauert ein paar Sekunden, dann wird eine zusätzliche Auflösung erstellt.

Bei nem echten 4k-TV/Moni kann man sicher hinterher VSR+GPU-Skalierung aus machen.


----------



## Corn696 (18. September 2019)

Das mit TrixxBoost + RIS hatte ich auch schon gelesen. Hätte bloß gedacht, dass die Software Sapphire Karten vorbehalten ist.

Aber dann werde ich das morgen mal testen


----------



## RX480 (18. September 2019)

Nein, keine Sorge,
TrixxBoost funzt bei allen Polaris+Vega+R7 und Navi-Marken.(x)
RIS derzeit nur bei Polaris und Navi. (nur DX9+12+Vulkan)

Vega und R7 können aber auch mit Reshade ein CAS nutzen.(Das ist ähnlich wie Sharpen bei Navi.)
CAS geht auch mit DX10+11 zusätzlich.

Es soll wohl einige Games geben, die Reshade unterbinden.(PUBG+ ???)

(x) bei älteren Games+UWP, die net so gut die Auflösung umschalten können, sollte man schon auf dem Desktop
die neue Auflösung einstellen.


----------



## Krabonq (18. September 2019)

Es gab die PowerColor 5700 XT Red Dragon heute kurz für 435€ bei Amazon.at, wohl nur eine handvoll Stück, und da hab ich zugeschlagen.
Der "Bestpreis" ist jetzt wieder auf knapp 450€ hoch geklettert.

Ich werde dann berichten wie die Lautstärke und die Temperaturen in meiner neuen Konfiguration sind (momentan habe ich noch eine Palit 980 Ti Super Jetstream drin), denn es gibt zu der Karte bisher kaum Berichte.

Also, wenn Amazon auch wirklich eine Karte liefert demnächst...


----------



## RX480 (19. September 2019)

Interessant wäre auch mal die Dual, jetzt sogar für 399€.
8GB Powercolor RX 5700XT Dual DDR6 (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

Vorteil: Ein Teil der Wärme geht zum Slot raus.
Aber nur Was zum UVen.


----------



## Tolgoool (19. September 2019)

Hey ihr lieben... lese fleißig mit und gehöre eigentlich der stillen background community an ... hätte da mal ne frage zu TrixxBoost! @RX480 du musst mir dann erklären wie ich TrixxBoost bei mir zum laufen bringe, ich hab gestern die aktuellste Version heruntergeladen und installiert. Leider kommt eine Fehler/infomeldung wenn ich die application starte (Funktioniert nur mit Sapphire-Grafikkarten). Du meintest jedoch dass es across the board (polaris-vega-navi) funktioniert, oder war es exklusiv auf Sapphire Karten bezogen ? Hab übrigens eine Powercolor Red Devil 5700 XT.

MfG Tolga


----------



## Ralle@ (19. September 2019)

Grad mit UPS telefoniert.
Meine Nitro+ kommt leider erst morgen, somit wird das mit dem Test am WE nichts werden. Paar Dinge werde ich sicher posten aber alles erst am Montag spätestens Dienstag.


----------



## RX480 (19. September 2019)

Tolgoool schrieb:


> @RX480 du musst mir dann erklären wie ich TrixxBoost bei mir zum laufen bringe, ich hab gestern die aktuellste Version heruntergeladen und installiert. Leider kommt eine Fehler/infomeldung wenn ich die application starte (Funktioniert nur mit Sapphire-Grafikkarten)



Das wäre neu. Dann hätte Sapphire ja irgendwas  innerhalb der letzten Tage geändert, oder siehe edit!!!
Bei mir ist das Tool vom 09.09. mit Version 7.0.0.
Wird bei Dir direkt der Application-Start abgebrochen mit Fehlermeldung?
Kannst Du die Meldung bitte mal posten.

edit: Kann sein das Ich mit Vega und BladeTNT mit der Seven in sofern Glück hatten, weils Referenzgrakas sind.
Scheint doch auch bei Anderen wie bei Dir zu sein.
Sapphire Trixx version 7.0  (TriXX Boost render scaling + RIS) - Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community

Dann bleibt nur die Hoffnung, das sowas Nützliches irgendwann in den Treiber kommt.


----------



## Edelhamster (19. September 2019)

Also die Version 7.0.0 von TriXXBoost erkennt meine PowerColor Radeon VII als Sapphire Radeon VII und funktioniert.
Die VII hat meines Wissens aber ja ein allgemeingültiges UEFI-Bios, Subvendor in GPU-Z ist da so weit ich weiß immer AMD/ATi, egal ob von XFX, PowerColor, Asus oder MSI eingetütet. Wie es bei Vega10 aussieht weiß ich nicht genau.
Find bei Sapphire jetzt keine neuere Version der Software. Wäre schon crazy wenn Sie per Bios-Abfrage die Nutzung auf non Sapphire-Custom-Karten sperren. Vorstellbar ist es.


----------



## RX480 (19. September 2019)

Jo,
siehe edit in Post #2245.

btw.
Das wäre echt net schön, aber würde die Entscheidung zw. Devil und Nitro leichter machen,
für Leute mit 4k.
Man kann ja 14-Tage zurücktreten vom Kauf ohne Gründe.

Die Ref. müssten aber trotzdem funzen. (mit Fullcover doch die beste Wahl)
Dort würde man im Zweifelsfall auch das Sapphire-Ref-Bios drauf bekommen.


----------



## Tolgoool (19. September 2019)

Bin grad leider nicht daheim deswegen kann ich die Fehlermeldung nicht attachen, werds mal machen wenn ich back at home bin. Da steht aufjedenfall "The Trixx-Software requires a Sapphire Graphicscard in order to function." sowas in der art. Echt mies da es ja bis auf RGB und Kühlung die gleiche Grafikkarte ist . Ich frag mich ob mann die Grafikkarte als Sapphire Grakka tarnen könnte, wird ja glaub ich sogar im overclock.net forum angedeutet.

edit: ja du hast recht, mit dem Vorwissen hätte ich noch bissl mehr gewartet auf die Nitro+, trixx software ist einfach nice to have... Aber ich bin mit der Red Devil mega zufrieden, läuft tadellos mit silent-bios.


----------



## RX480 (19. September 2019)

Schade,
aber die Meldung klingt eindeutig. Brauchst kein Bild mehr posten.

btw.
TrixxBoost hat auch eine Schwäche = geht nur mit 16:9.
Von daher ist bis UWQHD auch ohne TB gut wirtschaften.


----------



## hks1981 (19. September 2019)

Das Tool hat sowieso eine ganz große Schwäche! Du musst es nach jedem Neustart des PCs wieder starten und die 85% erneut aktivieren daher nützt es auch nix im Autostart. Dann kommt noch bei Anno ein Bildfehler dazu, da muss man zuerst eine höhere Auflösung wählen dann kann man wieder die 85% wählen und wenn man Pech hat, bekommt man sogar während dem einen Blackscreen. Also ja es ist nett aber so in dieser Funktion nutzlos!


----------



## RX480 (19. September 2019)

Wenn Du vor dem Start von Anno schon auf dem Desktop in die TB-Resolution gehst?

Manche UWP oder ältere Games haben das auch lieber.


----------



## hks1981 (19. September 2019)

Anno 1800 startet direkt, da kann man nichts vorher machen.


----------



## RX480 (19. September 2019)

Auf dem Desktop kannst Du net die TB-Resi einstellen?


----------



## Edelhamster (19. September 2019)

Du sollst über Rechtsklick auf dem Desktop -> "Anzeigeneinstellungen" die allgemeingültige Auflösung des Systems ändern bevor du das Spiel startest, sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Musste ich bei Gears 5 beispielsweise auch so machen um TriXX darin nutzen zu können, weil sich das Spiel direkt an der Systemauflösung orientiert und sich die Auflösung ingame nicht anpassen lässt.


----------



## hks1981 (19. September 2019)

Sorry dann ist es ja noch größerer Müll! Ich will am Desktop usw meine 4K haben und nur im Game diese gekrümmte Auflösung nutzen! Es klappt ja auch nur wie gesagt man muss das Teil bei jedem Neustart wieder einstellen usw.

Da brauch ich ja das Tool nicht dafür, das kann ich im Treiber selbst anlegen diese Auflösung!


----------



## RX480 (19. September 2019)

Soviel Ungeduld! Kann ich jetzt net verstehen.
Bei schwierigen Patienten nur mal kurz umstellen dauert 5 Sekunden.

Sollte ne Hilfe für Leute sein, wo die Graka mit 4k überfordert ist.
Hinterher stellt man natürlich wieder den Desktop auf die gewünschte normale Auflösung.


----------



## Krabonq (20. September 2019)

Meine XT Red Dragon wurde am Abend noch verschickt und sollte bis Dienstag ankommen.

Ich werde die Last-Lautstärke versuchen mit einem Dezibelmeter auf meinem Handy zu messen. lol



RX480 schrieb:


> Sollte ne Hilfe für Leute sein, wo die Graka mit 4k überfordert ist.
> Hinterher stellt man natürlich wieder den Desktop auf die gewünschte normale Auflösung.



Windows verschiebt gerne Fenster, wenn man die Desktopauflösung ändert, insofern wäre das für mich auch überhaupt keine Lösung.


----------



## hks1981 (20. September 2019)

Ich bin doch nicht ungeduldig, ich stelle nur den Sinn in Frage! Du kannst im Treiber auch diese Auflösung selbst einstellen und dann braucht es dieses Tool doch nicht. Mehr meinte ich nicht, aber freut mich wenn du mit dem Tool gut kannst, jedem halt das seine oder?


----------



## ATIR290 (20. September 2019)

SAPPHIRE - Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT 8 GB GDDR6 Pci-E / 2 x DisplayPort / 2 x HDMI  - ePRICE

Geiler Preis
639 Euro


----------



## RX480 (20. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nicht ungeduldig, ich stelle nur den Sinn in Frage! Du kannst im Treiber auch diese Auflösung selbst einstellen und dann braucht es dieses Tool doch nicht.



Ich weiss jetzt net genau, ob Beides das Selbe ist. Evtl. hat man mit TB ein mue Upsampling mit Navi.
Ansonsten hast Du Recht das ein Erstellen der passenden CustomResolution auch sehr gut funzt.(x)

Das wäre der goldene Mittelweg für nonSapphire-Grakas !!!
Meist wird man dann genau 1800p nehmen und nix ungerades wie TB.
Weiss jetzt net ob jeder 4k-Moni/TV das ohne VSR mitmacht.

(x) Habe bei mir z.Bsp. extra wg. der 50Hz noch eine Custom-Resi selbst erstellt.
Bin jetzt net so der Moni-Spezialist. Hätte wahrscheinlich net gewusst, welche Werte überall einzutragen sind.
Insofern fand ichs gut, das TB schonmal Alles vorher ausgemiezelt hat.


----------



## Corn696 (20. September 2019)

In Battlefield V kann man doch sicher auch einfach ingame den resolution scale verwenden oder?

Habe mal versucht mir eine Custom Resolution anzulegen. Leider bis jetzt keinen Erfolg gehabt. Irgendwelche Tipps?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elistaer (20. September 2019)

Wer spielt alles Metro mit seiner 5700/XT?

Ich wollte über das Adrenalin overlay mir die FPS anzeigen lassen aber sehe nur die gpu Werte selbst CPU auslastung obwohl es an ist zeigt es nicht an.

VSR verursacht auch keine Probleme bei mir ist in allen Spielen die ich testen konnte übernommen.

Spiele Metro, War Thunder, escape from Tarcov und paar andere EA Titel. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (20. September 2019)

Ja du kannst bei Metro dir das damit nicht anzeigen lassen! Kann ich bestätigen. Afterburner kannst du auch nicht nutzen, denn dann stürzt das Game beim starten ab.


----------



## gaussmath (20. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Afterburner kannst du auch nicht nutzen, denn dann stürzt das Game beim starten ab.



Hm, auf meinem System mit der RTX kann ich Afterburner zusammen mit Metro verwenden. Ich würde die neuste Beta installieren.


----------



## Elistaer (20. September 2019)

Den AB könnt ihr vergessen den Nutze ich nicht mehr, wen dann muss ich mir das overlay für HW info installieren und es darüber nutzen.



Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (20. September 2019)

Hat dein Monitor keine FPS Anzeige?


----------



## hks1981 (20. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat dein Monitor keine FPS Anzeige?



Meiner schon aber der zeigt mir nur ungefähr an und nix exaktes. Hab immer 60,40,30,50,60 ^^

Bei HW Info hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden wo man da die FPS abfangen kann geht das überhaupt damit?


----------



## Ralle@ (20. September 2019)

Zum kotzen.
Laut Paketdienst (DPD, die Ausgeburt der Hölle) ist das Paket seit 19.9 in Zustellung. Die Deppen bekommen nichts auf die Reihe.


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hat dein Monitor keine FPS Anzeige?



*Klugscheißermodus an*
Das ist keine FPS Anzeige sondern eine Hz Anzeige
*Klugscheißermodus aus*

Sorry, musste sein


----------



## gaussmath (20. September 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sorry, musste sein



Hast ja Recht. Wenn das System eine adaptive Synchronisation unterstützt und die Framerate innerhalb des adaptiven Bereiches liegt, entspricht die Anzeige der Aktualisierungsrate der Renderpipeline.


----------



## pihsa (20. September 2019)

Kurze Frage, meine RX 5700 XT kommt heute an, welcher Treiber läuft aktuell am Besten oder soll ich den aktuellen 19.9.2 installieren.
Hatte mitbekommen das einige Treiber Version noch etwas buggy sind.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (20. September 2019)

pihsa schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, meine RX 5700 XT kommt heute an, welcher Treiber läuft aktuell am Besten oder soll ich den aktuellen 19.9.2 installieren.



Ich kann ganz klar den 19.9.2 empfehlen. Bisher keinen einzigen Absturz damit.


----------



## Ace (20. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Meiner schon aber der zeigt mir nur ungefähr an und nix exaktes. Hab immer 60,40,30,50,60 ^^
> 
> Bei HW Info hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden wo man da die FPS abfangen kann geht das überhaupt damit?



HwInfo downloaden und Rivatuner herunterladen und starten.
RivaTuner
Hwinfo nur Sensoren Anzeigen lassen,dann unten rechts auf das Zahnrad gehen,dann oben rechts auf OSD(RTSS)
Dann kannst du dir alles raus suchen was du im Spiel angezeigt haben möchtest.
Die Linie ist die Reihenfolge was als erstes  oben steht und du dir anzeigen lassen möchtest,Colum auf 1 lassen
Das ganze sieht dann so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pihsa (20. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich kann ganz klar den 19.9.2 empfehlen. Bisher keinen einzigen Absturz damit.



Danke...dann probiere ich den mal


----------



## RX480 (20. September 2019)

Beim Treiber evtl. erstmal den 19.9.1 WHQl installieren und den 19.9.2 nur drüberbügeln.



Corn696 schrieb:


> In Battlefield V kann man doch sicher auch einfach ingame den resolution scale verwenden oder?
> 
> Habe mal versucht mir eine Custom Resolution anzulegen. Leider bis jetzt keinen Erfolg gehabt. Irgendwelche Tipps?



Wenn ein Game eine interne Auflösungsskalierung hat reicht Das. (braucht net extra noch ne Resi)

Wenn Du eine Resi erstellen möchtest:
1. VSR+GPU-Skalierung an.(im Wattman/Anzeige)
2. Auf dem Desktop Rechtsklick und 3200x1800 auswählen. 
3. im Wattman/Anzeige eine Custom Res. erstellen.(60 oder 50Hz je nach Moni)
(die Werte können bei jedem Moni leicht anders aussehen)

Wenn der Moni die neue Resi verkraftet kann man auch VSR+GPU-Skalierung hinterher deaktivieren.
Zusätzlich kann man noch probieren 8bit statt 10bit zu nutzen.
Das entlastet evtl. den Link. Die Linkgeschwindigkeit kann man sich unter Technische Daten anschauen.
(mein Moni kann eh nur 8bit+FRC, wie die Konsolen, daher mal probiert)


----------



## Elistaer (20. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Meiner schon aber der zeigt mir nur ungefähr an und nix exaktes. Hab immer 60,40,30,50,60 ^^
> 
> Bei HW Info hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden wo man da die FPS abfangen kann geht das überhaupt damit?


Da brauchst du das overlay Tool was der Afterburner schon hat. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (20. September 2019)

Auf dem Bild von ACE. HWinfo--> Sensors-->Rädchen:
Bei "show Value in OSD" das Häkchen setzen. Das OSD ist das zusätzliche Tool RTSS.
Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download 7.2.3 build 20686

Die Position auf dem Bildschirm in Reihen(Columns) und Linie (Line ) festlegen für jeden einzelnen Sensorwert,
den man sehen möchte.(x)
Das Label braucht man net unbedingt. Zusätzlich kann man sich die Einheit(Unit in Superscript) anzeigen lassen.

(x) Bei vielen Werten manchmal sinnvoll, net nur Reihe 1 zu nutzen.(Column 1)
Zeile 1+2 freilassen ist auch manchmal sinnvoll, weil dort verschiedene andere Dinge vom Game 
oder ReLive sein können.
CPU-Auslastung würde ich mir für jeden Core anzeigen lassen. Net das Einer bei 100% festhängt
und man sich wundert, warum das Spiel hakt.


----------



## Elistaer (21. September 2019)

Ich nutze nun den Riva Tuner nur wegen den FPS in metro auf 1440p über VSR 100 - 130 FPS für ein aaa Titel echt genial davon habe ich bei der 960 geträumt. 

Tante Edit: mit aktiven rtss kommt es teilweise zustart Problemen bei metro. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (21. September 2019)

Geh mal auf StealthMode. Könnte von AntiCheat etc. kommen.
Hat man auch mit manchen Blizzard Games. 

Destiny 2 will z.Bsp. bei mir gar nix einblenden. Hat Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Ralle@ (21. September 2019)

Meine Nitro+ ist immer noch in Zustellung


----------



## Elistaer (21. September 2019)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Meine Nitro+ ist immer noch in Zustellung


Ach komm so schlimm ist es doch nicht.

Was meinst du wie bei uns gestern die Gäste geschaut haben nach dem ich gesagt habe einkaufen ist nicht drin haben Feiertag. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (21. September 2019)

Zumindestens gibts schon einen Glücklichen: mit Vgl. Pulse56 vs. Nitro vs. TB 
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread

Nachtrag :
Auch die MSi Gaming X lässt sich sehr gut UVen.
Zusätzlich wurde jedoch ein Problem mit der W10-Speicherverwaltung bei dem User offensichtlich.(Spikes bei ms)
Er hat Es dann mit dem ISCL gelöst.( hat 16GB Ram)
(vor Spielbeginn Purge StandbyList drücken)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread
Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP


----------



## Krabonq (21. September 2019)

Heute plötzlich angekommen... lol
Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag Abend versandt und Samstag angekommen, hab ich wirklich nicht erwartet.

Werd aber erst Montag/Dienstag einbauen und dann berichten, wie die Karte ist.

Sehr, sehr, sehr komisch, dass es keinen einzigen professionellen Review der XT Version gibt.

EDIT:
Das hier ist der einzige (Video-)Review, den ich finden konnte:
YouTube


----------



## Elistaer (21. September 2019)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Heute plötzlich angekommen... lol
> Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag Abend versandt und Samstag angekommen, hab ich wirklich nicht erwartet.
> 
> Werd aber erst Montag/Dienstag einbauen und dann berichten, wie die Karte ist.
> ...


Ist eine beschnittene red devil daher würde ich so um 1900 MHz standard ausgehen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sfc (21. September 2019)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand von euch probiert, die große schwarze Kühlrippe von dem Accelero Xtreme IV, die man auf die Rückseite der Grafikkarte schraubt, mit einem Morpheus zu kombinieren? Mir ist der ACX auf der 5700 XT nämlich zu laut mit seinen 90-mm-Lüftern, aber das Kühlsystem des ACX für Spannungswandler usw. finde ich super. Die wird ja fest mit der Karte verschraubt über die Gewindestanden vom Kühlkörper, die man durch die Karte steckt, aber er wird auch durch so Klammern am Rand festgehalten. Eventuell passen die Gewindestangen ja auch in den Morpheus? Zumindest die Abstände müssten ja gleich sein.


----------



## Krabonq (21. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ist eine beschnittene red devil daher würde ich so um 1900 MHz standard ausgehen.



Kann sein, werd aber ziemlich sicher das Silent-Bios benutzen.
PT werde ich wahrscheinlich auf 200W setzen und die Lüfterkurve so anpassen, dass sie unter Vollast bei 80°C GPU Temperatur ist.


----------



## Elistaer (21. September 2019)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Kann sein, werd aber ziemlich sicher das Silent-Bios benutzen.
> PT werde ich wahrscheinlich auf 200W setzen und die Lüfterkurve so anpassen, dass sie unter Vollast bei 80°C GPU Temperatur ist.


Ich habe bei mir mit Red Devil 70° auf 90% damit halte ich 80° hot spot bei 1440p VSR in metro auf hoch. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2019)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Heute plötzlich angekommen... lol
> Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag Abend versandt und Samstag angekommen, hab ich wirklich nicht erwartet.
> 
> Werd aber erst Montag/Dienstag einbauen und dann berichten, wie die Karte ist.
> ...



Berichte doch mal, meine Referenz schnurrt mit dem 19.2er eigentlich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2019)

Bräuchte mal ein mutiges Versuchskaninchen hier zwecks Speicher OC. Am besten jemand der mit seiner XT nicht über 915 hinaus kommt.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## EyRaptor (22. September 2019)

Kommt drauf an, bei mir geht der Speicher zwar auf 920-925, aber für Tests bin ich normalerweise immer bereit.
Was willste denn genau getestet haben?


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, bei mir geht der Speicher zwar auf 920-925, aber für Tests bin ich normalerweise immer bereit.
> Was willste denn genau getestet haben?



Hab Zugriff auf die Spannung des Speicher sowie auf die des Controllers. Hab heute mal ein wenig experimentiert, mein Speicher geht aber auch so bereits ganz gut daher würden mich Ergebnisse mit ner XT interessieren.
Augenmerk in den Screens auf die MemSpannung. Stock ist 850.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (22. September 2019)

Denkst Du, das weniger reicht ?
Waren die Memtemps dann besser?


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2019)

Meine Ergebnisse sind recht durchwachsen, das scheint ein recht fragiles Gebildezu sein. Aktuell habe ich den Controller Undervoltet, dadurch läuft er sogar besser.
Das ändern der MVDD macht die Karte aber immer Instabil.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. September 2019)

Ja, also DASS will ich sogar sehr gerne ausprobieren.
Aber erst morgen ...   heute hab ich zu starke Kopfschmerzen um noch mit Hardware zu tinkern.


----------



## RX480 (22. September 2019)

Mehr Vram-Takt ist ja gar net so wichtig.
Interessant wäre, wie sich GPU-OCen mit weniger SOC-Spannung macht.(x)
Fürs UVen genauso interessant. Falls man mit GFX<1050mV gehen will,
macht ja SOC 1050mV evtl. net so gut mit, dann wäre SOC=GFX u.U. optimal.
(1025 wäre interessant bei GFX+SOC)

(x)BeatleAtWar hatte mit seiner PulseXT ja sowohl V als auch A beim SOC leicht angehoben, um höher zu kommen.
Das war dann aber auch mit 1,20..1,25V bei GFX.
Kann bei der nonXT mit nur Ref.kühler ganz anders sein.


----------



## Gurdi (22. September 2019)

Schreib mich einfach mal perPN an morgen, dann erklär ich dir was ich so bisher rausfinden konnte.Änderungen am Controller sowie der MemSpannung sind aber mit Vosicht zu genießen, denke das dürfte klar sein.  Daher hier auch nix direkt im Forum, damit kann man sich recht leicht die Karte grillen,vor allem der Controller.

@RX das ist nicht die SOC Spannung,


----------



## hks1981 (23. September 2019)

Will auch mal die Spannung der Mem senken, bitte verrate uns wo das geht


----------



## RX480 (23. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Fürs UVen genauso interessant. Falls man mit GFX<1050mV gehen will,
> macht ja SOC 1050mV evtl. net so gut mit, dann wäre SOC=GFX u.U. optimal.
> (1025 wäre interessant bei GFX+SOC)



Anscheinend geht tatsächlich GFX<SOC. Eine Pulse mit sehr gutem Chip: 1922@977mV
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread

Auch interessant seine Einstellung zum Lüfter.(hat wohl sehr guten Airflow)
Kann man sicher für sein eigenes Setting auch mal probieren, den Wert für AccousticLimit zu ändern.


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2019)

Ich Steuer den Lüfter ausschließlich mit Accpustic Limit und Target Temp. Das ermöglicht eine feine Staffelung.


----------



## hks1981 (23. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich Steuer den Lüfter ausschließlich mit Accpustic Limit und Target Temp. Das ermöglicht eine feine Staffelung.



Hey wo kann man nun die Spannung am Speicher einstellen? Ist das geheim oder darf man es erfahren


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hey wo kann man nun die Spannung am Speicher einstellen? Ist das geheim oder darf man es erfahren



Ich hab keine Freigabe das zu publizieren. Mal sehn wenn Raptor seine Tests positive verlaufen,kann man das ganze denke ich an interessierte hier weitergeben. Aktuell weiß keiner was wie zusammenwirkt, die MVDD und die VDCCI korrelieren nicht nur mit dem Speicher sondern auch mit dem Core. Änderungen erzeugen sehr schnell instabilität. Meine zaghaften Tests gestern waren recht durchwachsen, ne gute Formel hab ich aber noch nicht und die direkten Zusammenhänge schnalle ich auch noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Elistaer (23. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Freigabe das zu publizieren. Mal sehn wenn Raptor seine Tests positive verlaufen,kann man das ganze denke ich an interessierte hier weitergeben. Aktuell weiß keiner was wie zusammenwirkt, die MVDD und die VDCCI korrelieren nicht nur mit dem Speicher sondern auch mit dem Core. Änderungen erzeugen sehr schnell instabilität. Meine zaghaften Tests gestern waren recht durchwachsen, ne gute Formel hab ich aber noch nicht und die direkten Zusammenhänge schnalle ich auch noch nicht wirklich.


Also wie Helm auch geschrieben hat, man kann bei AMD nicht genau sagen welcher Controller mit welchem Baustein zusammen wirkt was den Eingriff dahin sehr schwer macht bis zum total ausfall.

Mal ein Update bei metro, die abstürze kommen nicht durch das RTSS sondern wenn ich das Spiel tape und bei der Windows Version gibt es keine Möglichkeit das Spiel im Fenster auszuführen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (23. September 2019)

Bei guru3d  haben die Leute auch über HBM-Takt und weniger SOC nachgedacht.
Wer jetzt net allzusehr OCed kann evtl. die SOC TDC auf 12...10A senken.(10A @h2o)

Beim Mem lässt sich das Einsetzen der ECC-Korrektur rel. gut mit dem Firestrike messen.
Natürlich macht mehr Mem-Takt erst <90°C Sinn.
Man sollte also 24/7 net bis zum Erscheinen der Artefakte hochgehen sondern könnte mal 
5 ...10 MHz tiefer testen vs. Stock 875, um zu schauen, obs Was bringt.
Der Takt lässt sich dann sogar rel. genau in 1er-Schritten auf die ECC-Korrektur ON/OFF einstellen.

Zusätzlich könnte man testen, ob der Sprung  von CL14 auf CL16 in jedem Fall die ECC-Korr. auslöst.
Vorher ECC getestet und z.Bsp. von 915 auf 913 runtergegangen.
fehlerfreie 913/14 x 16 =1043,  könnten also auch mit ca.1038 fehlerfrei sein.

edit:
Jo, MVDD und die VDCCI sehen im MemTweaker XL erstmal lustig aus = mV².
Vllt. kann Jemand sich einen Teil dazu denken. (ausser Einstein)
(der TweakerXL ist ohne W-Sig, sprich geht nur im Testmodus, wo net alle Games laufen)


----------



## Coolviper (23. September 2019)

Ich habe wie Gurdi die Möglichkeit den MP Tool (LN2 Edition Beta) zu Testen (Danke Hellm). Mit dem Tool kann man zusätzlich zu den bekannten Einstellungen auch die Spannung des Speichers(controller) verändern.
Stock Einstellung sind:
 MVDD: 1350mV (*4=5400mV² DPM2)
VDDCI: 850mV   (*4=3400mV² DPM2)
Damit lief mein RAM mit 900MHz stabil.
Ich habe es mit den Werten: 1450mV MVDD und 1000mV VDDCI probiert. Leider konnte ich den Takt des Speicher´s nicht weiter erhöhen,es kam direkt zum Absturz.
Weitere Test´s mit mehr Spannung sind sehr risikant und solange nicht klar ist welche andere Teile davon betroffen sind, oder mit welcher Spannung sie max. arbeiten können werde ich erstmal nicht weiter testen.
Ich werde meine non XT doch gegen eine XT tauschen....


----------



## na:L (23. September 2019)

Bei mir sind mit den beiden letzten Treibern (aktuell die 19.9.2 drauf) die BSODs durch willkürliche Restarts ersetzt worden, manchmal auch mit kurzem Bildflimmern davor. Ich bekomme die ums verrecken nicht reproduziert, es gibt keine Abhängigkeit von Last, oder Temperatur. UV und co probiere ich erst gar nicht mehr, gab keine Besserung. Mal läuft es, mal nicht, nur der Desktop stürzt nie ab, beim Gamen egal ob leichte Last (<20% Auslastung) oder Volllast. Manchmal habe ich den ganzen Abend nix und dann mal alle paar Minuten. Navi macht echt immer noch Ärger in meinem PC, trotz tollem neuem x570 Board.


----------



## RX480 (23. September 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Damit lief mein RAM mit 900MHz stabil.



also ggü. Stockspannung keine Änderung

Die XT auch als Ref? Bin mal gespannt wie Dein gemoddeter Kühler dann funzt.


----------



## IphoneBenz (23. September 2019)

Hey AMDler, spielt von euch jemand GEARS 5? Ist zufällig bei New Hope?


----------



## Coolviper (23. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> also ggü. Stockspannung keine Änderung



Genau



RX480 schrieb:


> Die XT auch als Ref? Bin mal gespannt wie Dein gemoddeter Kühler dann funzt.



Ich tendiere zur der XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc II oder Red Dragon. Hauptsache der stock Kühler ist potent ,den beiden stock Lüfter werden ab- und meine zwei Arctic  drauf montiert 
Der Kühler der TwinTurbo2 würde glaube ich bei der XT langsam in die Knie gehen...


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2019)

Anheben der Spannungen war bei mir eher kontraproduktiv. Das absenken der VDCCI hat jedoch einen positiven Aspekt, die MVDD zu ändern hat immer zwangsläufig in Instabilität gemündet bisher, ein leichtes absenken war aber positiv, jedoch nicht stabil. 

Ich würde empfehlen MVDD nicht zu verändern und mit dem Controller etwas zu spielen, bis 830mv war dieser stabil, ab 825 wird er instabil. Das anheben hat keinen positiven Ergebnisse gebracht. Man muss jedoch auch schauen wie sich der Core stets dazu verhält, senkt man beispielsweise die MVDD dann sinkt auch die ASIC Power.

Am besten lief bei mir 1340mv 830mv, die MVDD war aber nicht stabil. Genaue Aussagen sind aber schwierig, das ganze Zusammenspiel scheint recht komplex und man muss sich mit trial & error durchkämpfen.


----------



## hks1981 (23. September 2019)

Ich halte die Navi auch nicht wirklich als ein OC Wunder! Das sollte man eigentlich schon an den Temps erkennen die Stock sind, wenn nicht gerade unter Wasser. Mich würde es mehr in die andere Richtung interessieren wie sich das ganze zb bei 800MHZ statt 850MHZ verhält am Speicher denn 1700MHZ wirkt mir sowieso wie das Maximale was AMD selbst ermittelt hat. 

900 hat bei mir auch genau nichts an FPS gewinn gebracht, daher würde ich mal sagen 800 und weniger Spannung drauf = kein Verlust an FPS = aber bessere Temps! Schade das man die Beta nicht selbst testen kann.


----------



## Coolviper (23. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich halte die Navi auch nicht wirklich als ein OC Wunder! Das sollte man eigentlich schon an den Temps erkennen die Stock sind, wenn nicht gerade unter Wasser. Mich würde es mehr in die andere Richtung interessieren wie sich das ganze zb bei 800MHZ statt 850MHZ verhält am Speicher denn 1700MHZ wirkt mir sowieso wie das Maximale was AMD selbst ermittelt hat.
> 
> 900 hat bei mir auch genau nichts an FPS gewinn gebracht, daher würde ich mal sagen 800 und weniger Spannung drauf = kein Verlust an FPS = aber bessere Temps! Schade das man die Beta nicht selbst testen kann.



Du hast ne PN.


----------



## Papzt (23. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> daher würde ich mal sagen 800 und weniger Spannung drauf = kein Verlust an FPS = aber bessere Temps! Schade das man die Beta nicht selbst testen kann.





Coolviper schrieb:


> Du hast ne PN.



Bitte schreib mal hier rein, ob das etwas bringen würde, sobald du das getestet hast. Bin zwar mit meinen Mem Temps jetzt halbwegs zufrieden, allerdings würde mich doch sehr interessieren., ob man ohne große Leistungsverluste ein paar mv runter gehen kann.
Bin mittlerweile bei max 84° Mem angekommen nach gut 2h zocken. Und da 105° TJmax sind geht das ja noch klar


----------



## Gurdi (23. September 2019)

Hmm also das Speicher OC schlägt bei mir schon merkbar durch muss ich sagen. Ich gleiche damit die fehlenden Shader der non XT aus im Grunde.
Aber klar, man kann natürlich versuchen die Spannung abzusenken. Wenn du das gerne testen willst schreib mir ne PN, dann kannst du ja mal versuche in diese Richtung unternehmen. Ich hab wenig Zeit aktuell und meine Ref schnurrt eigentlich perfekt derzeit mit dem Setting.

Edit:Coolviper hats schon übernommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (23. September 2019)

Werde mich morgen am Abend dahinter klemmen und berichten! Danke Coolviper und Gurdi


----------



## Elistaer (24. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm also das Speicher OC schlägt bei mir schon merkbar durch muss ich sagen. Ich gleiche damit die fehlenden Shader der non XT aus im Grunde.
> Aber klar, man kann natürlich versuchen die Spannung abzusenken. Wenn du das gerne testen willst schreib mir ne PN, dann kannst du ja mal versuche in diese Richtung unternehmen. Ich hab wenig Zeit aktuell und meine Ref schnurrt eigentlich perfekt derzeit mit dem Setting.
> 
> Edit:Coolviper hats schon übernommen
> ...


Welches Programm hast du denn da oder ist das der RTSS?

Bzw das gausche Tool zum auslesen.

Was ich festgestellt habe mit 900 MHz auf dem RAM bleibt es was gpu takt angeht stabiler als pt hoch only. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> 900 hat bei mir auch genau nichts an FPS gewinn gebracht, daher würde ich mal sagen 800 und weniger Spannung drauf = kein Verlust an FPS = aber bessere Temps! Schade das man die Beta nicht selbst testen kann.



Kann sein das der DDR6 dann schon mit CL12 läuft! (also stark OCed)
CL12 fängt mit 750 an = CL14 mit 875!
Wenn, dann muss man schon seinen stabilen CL14-Takt umrechnen.
Z.Bsp. 890/14*12=763


----------



## Krabonq (24. September 2019)

Frischer erster großer Test der Asus RX 5700 TUF und Red Dragon (beides non-XT):
Radeon RX 5700 Red Dragon und TUF im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase

Bericht über Lautstärke der XT Version dürfte es bei mir heute Abend geben, wenn ich fertig werde.


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2019)

Die Dragon würde sich gut in meinem HTPC machen, vor allem wegen der geringen Länge und dem 2Slot Design. Sehr schöne Karte ist das geworden, bisher mein Favorit bei den non XT.


----------



## RX480 (24. September 2019)

Warte mal noch auf die Dual XT. Die bringt besser die warme Luft raus.
Und 399€ vs. 379€ ist kein Knackpunkt.


----------



## daniel82a (24. September 2019)

Hi, hab mir eine 5700 Pulse gegönnt. Bin aber gerade bisschen verwundert, ich kann in der AMD Treiber Performance Überwachungen keinerlei GPU Daten wie Mhz, temp usw sehen. Hab nur FPS, CPU Auslastung,  GPU-Ram AUslatung und Ram-Auslastung. Ist das derzeit bei den Navi Karten so ?

Edit: Auch MSI Afterburner kann die Werte nicht auslesen ?


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2019)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Hi, hab mir eine 5700 Pulse gegönnt. Bin aber gerade bisschen verwundert, ich kann in der AMD Treiber Performance Überwachungen keinerlei GPU Daten wie Mhz, temp usw sehen. Hab nur FPS, CPU Auslastung,  GPU-Ram AUslatung und Ram-Auslastung. Ist das derzeit bei den Navi Karten so ?
> 
> Edit: Auch MSI Afterburner kann die Werte nicht auslesen ?



Eigentlich sollte das ohne Probleme funktionieren. Welchen Treiber hast du denn drauf?


----------



## Papzt (24. September 2019)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Hi, hab mir eine 5700 Pulse gegönnt. Bin aber gerade bisschen verwundert, ich kann in der AMD Treiber Performance Überwachungen keinerlei GPU Daten wie Mhz, temp usw sehen. Hab nur FPS, CPU Auslastung,  GPU-Ram AUslatung und Ram-Auslastung. Ist das derzeit bei den Navi Karten so ?
> 
> Edit: Auch MSI Afterburner kann die Werte nicht auslesen ?


Das habe ich auch, wenn ich meine Auflösung @75Hz stelle anstatt 60


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. September 2019)

Hey Mädels [emoji3577]

Ich bin ab heute kein Veganer mehr [emoji3525]
Habe meine Nitro 64er eingeschickt und bekomme den Restwert wieder. War echt eine super Karte von der Leistung und Temperatur her. Nur leider zuviele Abstürze, Signale verlieren, Treiber laden nicht, Neustart des PCs usw. Wenn ich meine Gutschrift erhalte dann hole ich mir die 5700xt Nitro [emoji106] Also bin ich bald ein Navianer [emoji3]

Hab da mal eine Frage..... Wie ist es mit ocen und UV der Navis? Funktioniert das genauso so wie bei den Vegas.? Hab leider nie hier im Navi Thead mit gelesen.....
Bevor ich jetzt alles durch suchen muss, frag ich euch auch gerne [emoji4]

Vg Evgasüchtiger 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ion (24. September 2019)

Hey, wenn überhaupt dann bist du ein Navigator 
Klar, einfach im Wattman alles nach Wunsch anpassen. Ich habe inzwischen "meine" perfekte Einstellung für meine XT gefunden, ich lads einfach mal als Bild hoch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bringt euch natürlich nichts, weil jede Karte einzigartig ist. 
Damit boostet meine Ref. Karte (!) bis 1960 MHz und bleibt im gut belüfteten Gehäuse unter Last bei ~78°C. Den bösen Hotspot hab ich ausgeblendet. 
Lüfter steht da ab 60°C auf 43%, was im Afterburner dann lustigerweise als 48% mit ~2350rpm herauskommt. Gehäuse ist gedämmt, mich stört es also nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. September 2019)

Danke dir [emoji3577]
Hat jemand schon eine 5700xt nitro? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## daniel82a (24. September 2019)

Danke, die 75 hz waren das Problem


----------



## Papzt (24. September 2019)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Danke, die 75 hz waren das Problem


Top. Eigentlich sollte das ja mit dem aktuellen Treiber gefixt worden sein, hat bei mir allerdings auch nicht geholfen


----------



## daniel82a (24. September 2019)

Hab grad in Reddit gelesen, dass man auf 19.7.5 zurück soll. Das werde ich mal testen.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. September 2019)

Radeon VII verkauft und eine 5700 XT Nitro geordert
Sowas mach ich doch gerne für Euch  

476 Euro heute in Italien bei uns.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. September 2019)

Oh ja kaufe bald folgende Komponenten neu..... Damit die 5700xt auch ordentlich befeuert wird [emoji3] Meine jetzige Hardware hat seit 2014 bis jetzt gute Dienste geleistet [emoji106]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## daniel82a (24. September 2019)

daniel82a schrieb:


> Hab grad in Reddit gelesen, dass man auf 19.7.5 zurück soll. Das werde ich mal testen.



Leider trotzdem mit Bug.


----------



## hks1981 (24. September 2019)

Also ich konnte dank Coolviper nun auch das MPT Beta testen und kann nun bestätigen, meine Vermutung wenn man den Speicher runterdreht und UV betreibt, hat man endlich vernünftige Temps!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies habe ich nach knapp 25min bei Metro Exodus ohne Vsync auf 4K bei 99% Auslastung der GPU! Wenn ich mit Stock spiele habe ich nach 15 Min schon 90c ohne Vsync aber mit meinem neuem Profil bekomme ich nun Temps die ich nachvollziehen kann. Man sieht auch ganz gut das der HotSpot und die Mem Temp fast Ident sind und nicht mehr eine Differenz von 25c haben. 

Der Speicher nimmt sich nun nur noch 0,750v und die Gesamte Karte nimmt sich nette 159W  Ich muss leider weiterhin beides verwenden AMD Overdrive und MPT da beim MPT Tool die Lüftersteuerung bei mir überhaupt nicht funktioniert, da man keine % stellen kann sondern nur Max, Min, Accoustik usw. Da ist beim Overdrive mit den % besser geregelt und da greift die Steuerung beim meinem AE IV auch viel besser und exakter.  Habe von 850 auf 800 gestellt und habe bei Metro keinen FPS Verlust und bei GTA V 1FPS. Daher meine Vermutung von gestern dass die 850MHZ eine krumme Zahl ist und AMD dies bis an die Kotzgrenze getrieben hat, bestätigt sich immer mehr für mich. 

Werde noch guggen wie weit ich runter komme mit den Spannungen obwohl da es schon sehr zimperlich ist und ich etwas gebraucht habe mal komplett Stable zu finden


----------



## Papzt (24. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also ich konnte dank Coolviper nun auch das MPT Beta testen und kann nun bestätigen, meine Vermutung wenn man den Speicher runterdreht und UV betreibt, hat man endlich vernünftige Temps!
> 
> 
> Werde noch guggen wie weit ich runter komme mit den Spannungen obwohl da es schon sehr zimperlich ist und ich etwas gebraucht habe mal komplett Stable zu finden


Sehr geil. Ich hoffe sehr, dass bald alle auf diese Funktion Zugriff bekommen. Hast du getestet wie weit man mit der Spannung runter bekommt bei 850MHz?


----------



## hks1981 (24. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Sehr geil. Ich hoffe sehr, dass bald alle auf diese Funktion Zugriff bekommen. Hast du getestet wie weit man mit der Spannung runter bekommt bei 850MHz?



Nein das habe ich nicht getestet! Kann ich aber gerne noch nachreichen. Ich stelle mal um


----------



## Papzt (24. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Nein das habe ich nicht getestet! Kann ich aber gerne noch nachreichen. Ich stelle mal um


Vielen Dank


----------



## hks1981 (24. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank



Bitte gern ich berichte wieder so in ca 20,25min  konnte mal Metro starten ohne Spannungsumstellung aber bei 850mhz


----------



## Gurdi (24. September 2019)

Konntest du die VDCCI bis auf 750mv absenken? Nicht übel.


----------



## Papzt (24. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Bitte gern ich berichte wieder so in ca 20,25min  konnte mal Metro starten ohne Spannungsumstellung aber bei 850mhz



Kein Stress, habe noch länger Dienst


----------



## hks1981 (24. September 2019)

Also leider keine weitere 25 min aber zumindest bis jetzt auch mit 850mhz bleibt es bei 70c bei senkung auf 750mv. Morgen am Abend hab ich wieder mehr Zeit dann wieder ausführlicher  Freundin meint ich soll jetzt schluss machen für heut, weißt eh sonst gibt es wieder Ärger


----------



## Papzt (24. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also leider keine weitere 25 min aber zumindest bis jetzt auch mit 850mhz bleibt es bei 70c bei senkung auf 750mv. Morgen am Abend hab ich wieder mehr Zeit dann wieder ausführlicher



Geil. Dann muss ich mir das erweiterte Tool auch einmal besorgen. Mit solchen Mem Temps wäre ich vollends zufrieden


----------



## Krabonq (24. September 2019)

Der neue PC ist zusammengestellt, die RX 5700 XT Red DRAGON drin.

Irgendetwas macht leider einen richtigen Lärm.
Ich kann nicht sicher sagen, was es ist. Es dürfte aber CPU Kühler UND der Kühler der XT Red Dragon sein.
Unter Last (PUBG) habe ich ein ziemliches Gebläse, WESENTLICH stärker als bei meinem alten PC (GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream und Arctic Cooler 13 auf i5 4690). Meiner Meinung nach unerträglich.
Ob es auch am Gehäuse liegt, weiß ich nicht...

Ich werd die Tage natürlich mehr testen und muss herausfinden, warum ich so einen Lärm habe. Die Lüfter der Red Dragon stehen im Desktop-Betrieb bei mir nicht, zumindest nicht laut Sensorenauswertung. ~45°C bei 800 RPM. Ich bin mir aber auch nicht 100%ig sicher, dass ich den Sensoren trauen kann. V.a. die Mhz Werte erscheinen mir sehr niedrig.

Die Lastwerte im 2. Screenshot sind nach ca. 7 Minuten Furmark. Dort sind die Lüfter zunächst mehrere Minuten auf 1400 RPM Maximum festgenagelt. Das macht dann auch keinen allzu großen Lärm. Aber in PUBG (1800 RPM), bzw. nach längerer Zeit im Furmark (1560 RPM), liefen sie auf hoch, was ich mir nicht erklären kann.
Ich habe das Silent BIOS aktiviert.

Das ganze ist auf einer frischen Windows 10 Installation.


----------



## Papzt (24. September 2019)

Naja da wird nach einer gewissen Zeit eine bestimmte Temperatur erreicht und das wird das ausösen. Und bei 92°Hotspot und Mem Temp kann ich mir das auch gut vorstellen


----------



## ATIR290 (24. September 2019)

Schlecht belüftetes Gehäuse womöglich ?
Seitenwand auf und schauen wies da läuft …


----------



## Krabonq (24. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Schlecht belüftetes Gehäuse womöglich ?
> Seitenwand auf und schauen wies da läuft …



Hab ich geplant für morgen nach der Arbeit.
Ich hab alle 3 mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter drin, die Front öffnen hat keinen Unterschied gemacht.
Für heute ist es aber nun schon zu spät. Windows 10 hat mir nämlich auch schon rumgezickt und wollte meinen Key nicht aktivieren.....


----------



## Ralle@ (25. September 2019)

Kurz bevor ich in die Arbeit gefahren bin ist meine Sapphire Nitro+ OC ist endlich da und ich komm einfach nicht zum testen.
Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die Karte. Ich habe die Karte mal in einen Ersatz Rechner in der Firma reingetan, mit 144 HZ hat die Karte schon mal kein Problem in den Idle Takt zu fahren (Treiber ist der 19.9.2), find ich schon mal gut.
Im Idle finde ich das Lüfter stoppen nach wie vor unnötig, in den Rechner geht die Karte auf 55° hoch (gut ist auch nur 1 In und 1 Out Lüfter drinnen), das werde ich zu Hause dann mit dem MPT abdrehen.

Ansonsten macht die Karte einen soliden Eindruck, schwer, gut verarbeitet, stabil und viel Kühlfläche. Design ist natürlich Geschmacksache, mir gefällt die Karte, gut die RGB Lightshow hätte man sich sparen können aber ohne geht heute ja nicht mehr, wenn sogar SSD leuchten wie ein Weihnachtsbaum.

Ein kurzer Stressteste mit FC5 (lastet die Navi GPU gut aus bei 4K) ergab 67° GPU, 78° Hotspot bei 1545 - 1575 RPM Lüfter. Auch hier muss man beachten, das Case verfügt nur über einen 120mm Lüfter als In und einen 140mm Lüfter als Out.
Die Lüfter drehten mit 1545 - 1575 RPM, das ist schon leise aber da geht es sicher noch besser. War auch mit dem Performance Bios was Taktraten von 2 GHZ und mehr zulässt wenn die TDP ausreicht.
Mein Ziel wird werden mit dem sparsameren Bios in etwa die Taktraten vom Performance Bios zu erreichen in dem ich Karte undervolte und die RGB Lightshow deaktiviere.


----------



## Noahbet (25. September 2019)

Meine 5700 XT Red Devil haut leider schon wieder Blackscreens raus.. Netzteil hab ich mal Sicherheitshalber gewechselt, aber liegt vermutlich am 19.9.2 AMD Treiber.. 
bin am überlegen die Karte zurück zuschicken. (3x 24" 60hz bzw. 1x 144hz ingame)


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> Meine 5700 XT Red Devil haut leider schon wieder Blackscreens raus.. Netzteil hab ich mal Sicherheitshalber gewechselt, aber liegt vermutlich am 19.9.2 AMD Treiber..
> bin am überlegen die Karte zurück zuschicken. (3x 24" 60hz bzw. 1x 144hz ingame)



Lad dir mal das MPT Tool runter und sag mir mal was da bei SOC Spannung steht.


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kann sein das der DDR6 dann schon mit CL12 läuft! (also stark OCed)
> CL12 fängt mit 750 an = CL14 mit 875!
> Wenn, dann muss man schon seinen stabilen CL14-Takt umrechnen.
> Z.Bsp. 890/14*12=763





hks1981 schrieb:


> Habe von 850 auf 800 gestellt und habe bei Metro keinen FPS Verlust und bei GTA V 1FPS. Daher meine Vermutung von gestern dass die 850MHZ eine krumme Zahl ist und AMD dies bis an die Kotzgrenze getrieben hat, bestätigt sich immer mehr für mich.





hks1981 schrieb:


> Bitte gern ich berichte wieder so in ca 20,25min  konnte mal Metro starten ohne Spannungsumstellung aber bei 850mhz



Das kein Performanceverlust auftritt liegt an CL12. Navi scheint AMD-like gut auf Latenzen anzusprechen.
800/12*14= 933 sprich mit CL14(Stock) würde das 933MHz entsprechen.
850/12*14= 991 wäre damit der beste Speicher bisher im Thread.

Interessant wäre ein Firestrike mit beiden Takten 800 vs. 850, um zu schauen ob die ECC-Korrektur dann eingreift.


----------



## Noahbet (25. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Lad dir mal das MPT Tool runter und sag mir mal was da bei SOC Spannung steht.



Werde ich später machen 
Ist MPT Tool der genaue Name?


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update 1.1.0) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB


Taichi:
YouTube

Hotspot-Temp !? Da hilft wohl nur LM.


----------



## na:L (25. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> Meine 5700 XT Red Devil haut leider schon wieder Blackscreens raus.. Netzteil hab ich mal Sicherheitshalber gewechselt, aber liegt vermutlich am 19.9.2 AMD Treiber..
> bin am überlegen die Karte zurück zuschicken. (3x 24" 60hz bzw. 1x 144hz ingame)



Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit ner umgebauten Referenzkarte. Mit den Treiber davor warens Bluescreens und jetzt nicht reproduzierbare Restarts. Windows erkennt nur nen Kernel Power Fehler. Manchmal kündigt es sich vorher durch Bildflackern/Tonaussetzer an. Habe jetzt auch mit dem MPT den RAM runtergeregelt (wuhu, das geht jetzt, danke dafür) und das funktionierte ERSTMAL. Heute Abend gehts weiter.


----------



## Noahbet (25. September 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit ner umgebauten Referenzkarte. Mit den Treiber davor warens Bluescreens und jetzt nicht reproduzierbare Restarts. Windows erkennt nur nen Kernel Power Fehler. Manchmal kündigt es sich vorher durch Bildflackern/Tonaussetzer an. Habe jetzt auch mit dem MPT den RAM runtergeregelt (wuhu, das geht jetzt, danke dafür) und das funktionierte ERSTMAL. Heute Abend gehts weiter.



Hmm okay, hab mein RAM eigentlich bis jetzt auf Standard 2133 Mhz, hab noch nichts hoch/über -taktet.


----------



## Komolze (25. September 2019)

Kann mir bitte jemand das tool senden mit dem ihr grad so rumspielt. Ich würde gerne das Szenario von @HKS1981 nachspielen

danke


----------



## Papzt (25. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand das tool senden mit dem ihr grad so rumspielt. Ich würde gerne das Szenario von @HKS1981 nachspielen
> 
> danke


Der Download Link wurde von rx480 doch schon hier rein gestellt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

Nein,
da braucht man schon die PN von Coolviper.(oder Anderen mit der LN2-Version vom MPT)
Oder ist die Version jetzt schon bei Igor erhältlich?

edit: sieht net so aus


----------



## hks1981 (25. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das kein Performanceverlust auftritt liegt an CL12. Navi scheint AMD-like gut auf Latenzen anzusprechen.
> 800/12*14= 933 sprich mit CL14(Stock) würde das 933MHz entsprechen.
> 850/12*14= 991 wäre damit der beste Speicher bisher im Thread.
> 
> Interessant wäre ein Firestrike mit beiden Takten 800 vs. 850, um zu schauen ob die ECC-Korrektur dann eingreift.



Hier ist der Takt nicht relevant wie ich ja gestern gesehen habe, sondern die Spannung. Da eine Taktänderung von 800 auf 850MHZ keinen Temperaturanstieg hatte. Es sind einfach mit 0,850 zuviel da drauf, was überhaupt nicht notwendig ist. Da sind die 1,2V auf die GPU ja richtig sparsam eingestellt von AMD ggü dem Speicher. Finde es traurig dass es AMD selbst nicht schafft die Spannung freizugeben für die Mem und dank Hellm ist dies endlich möglich.


----------



## Papzt (25. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hier ist der Takt nicht relevant wie ich ja gestern gesehen habe, sondern die Spannung. Da eine Taktänderung von 800 auf 850MHZ keinen Temperaturanstieg hatte. Es sind einfach mit 0,850 zuviel da drauf, was überhaupt nicht notwendig ist. Da sind die 1,2V auf die GPU ja richtig sparsam eingestellt von AMD ggü dem Speicher. Finde es traurig dass es AMD selbst nicht schafft die Spannung freizugeben für die Mem und dank Hellm ist dies endlich möglich.


Ich hab heute bei meiner Karte etwas anderes beobachtet. Habe in 25mv Schritten bis 750mv runter gestellt bei Werkstakt, allerdings hat sich die mem Temperatur 0 verändert. Bin jetzt bei 725mv und 850 MHz und jetzt sehe ich die erste Verbesserung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (25. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich hab heute bei meiner Karte etwas anderes beobachtet. Habe in 25mv Schritten bis 750mv runter gestellt bei Werkstakt, allerdings hat sich die mem Temperatur 0 verändert. Bin jetzt bei 725mv und 850 MHz und jetzt sehe ich die erste Verbesserung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du solltest die Lüftersteuerung bei Arctic Produkten aggressiver Einstellen! Bei der 57c Geschichte macht sich da nicht viel bei der Steuerung. Ich fahre ziemlich aggressiv rein also 60% schon bei 40C dann solltest du auch starke Verbesserung der Temp haben wie auch noch eine Leise Karte. Die Drehzahl der Lüfter wenn man Standard hat ist einfach zu gering. Auch das Powerlimit brauchst du nicht anheben.


----------



## Papzt (25. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Du solltest die Lüftersteuerung bei Arctic Produkten aggressiver Einstellen! Bei der 57c Geschichte macht sich da nicht viel bei der Steuerung. Ich fahre ziemlich aggressiv rein also 60% schon bei 40C dann solltest du auch starke Verbesserung der Temp haben wie auch noch eine Leise Karte. Die Drehzahl der Lüfter wenn man Standard hat ist einfach zu gering. Auch das Powerlimit brauchst du nicht anheben.


Nutze den Morpheus 2. Und Lüfter laufen die ganze Zeit auf 100%, da ich die in dem Gehäuse eh nicht höre. Powerlimit ist aus anderen Gründen höher. Da habe ich nebenbei noch was anderes getestet. Aber das sollte ja sowieso nichts mit der Speichertemperatur zu tun haben

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Finde es traurig dass es AMD selbst nicht schafft die Spannung freizugeben für die Mem und dank Hellm ist dies endlich möglich.



Ist ab welcher Version vom MPT möglich?

Mal abwarten ob diese Version dann nur für extrem OCer kommt. 
(oder auch für die Allgemeinheit)

750mV wären schon net schlecht  für Jeden, falls alle Tests stabil bleiben.


----------



## hks1981 (25. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Nutze den Morpheus 2. Und Lüfter laufen die ganze Zeit auf 100%, da ich die in dem Gehäuse eh nicht höre. Powerlimit ist aus anderen Gründen höher. Da habe ich nebenbei noch was anderes getestet. Aber das sollte ja sowieso nichts mit der Speichertemperatur zu tun haben
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk



Dann haben die keinen ordentlichen Anpressdruck wenn ich mir deine Temps ansehe oder dein Gehäuse keinen guten Airflow. Ich habe alleine mit 0,750v knappe 8c geschafft. Ich habe zwar noch keinen wirklichen Stresstest gemacht aber heute in der Früh noch vorm Arbeit fahren 10 Min Furmark gestartet und bei 75c war dann mal ruhe. Aber das kann ich heute am Abend mal besser testen. Du könntest mal das Seitenteil von deinem Gehäuse (nur zum Testen) weglassen, dann siehst es eh ob es am Airflow liegt.


----------



## Papzt (25. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Dann haben die keinen ordentlichen Anpressdruck wenn ich mir deine Temps ansehe oder dein Gehäuse keinen guten Airflow. Ich habe alleine mit 0,750v knappe 8c geschafft. Ich habe zwar noch keinen wirklichen Stresstest gemacht aber heute in der Früh noch vorm Arbeit fahren 10 Min Furmark gestartet und bei 75c war dann mal ruhe. Aber das kann ich heute am Abend mal besser testen. Du könntest mal das Seitenteil von deinem Gehäuse (nur zum Testen) weglassen, dann siehst es eh ob es am Airflow liegt.


Seitenteil auf oder zu macht keinen Unterschied. Naja wollte die Karte eh noch mal zerlegen und mir die Kühler von den Chips auf der Oberseite ansehen. Vielleicht sind die wirklich nicht gut montiert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

Wie läuft denn eigentlich Navi in SWBF2 ?

Da gibts seit heute die Map Felucia zusätzlich.
Und für SinglePlayer InstantAction und für Multiplayer Koop.


----------



## na:L (25. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> Hmm okay, hab mein RAM eigentlich bis jetzt auf Standard 2133 Mhz, hab noch nichts hoch/über -taktet.



Ich meine den RAM-Takt der 5700XT, weniger als 875 geht nämlich nicht im Wattmann. Jetzt läuft es erstmal mit 850.

Frage an die Anderen: Die Memory Timing Control "1" und "2", welches ist das laschere Timing? Ich will den RAM nur als Fehlerquelle auschliessen.


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

mtraj@guru 3d:
Lvl 2 seems to be the default.

Anyhow with what I was am seeing is the setting the lvl 1 gave me a few more Mhz on my memory clock and lvl 0 gave me just a smidge more. With just a slight performance improvement. Changing this netted me 5 more Mhz on the vram not much but when vram clocks being so important.


Ansonsten würde ich erstmal die Basics untersuchen, sprich wo setzt mit dem Takt die ECC-Korrektur ein.
850 ist net sinnvoller als 800. Beides eigentlich nur mit Micron.
Mit Samsung eher 760 vs. 800.
Prinzipiell immer unter 90°C bleiben.


----------



## na:L (25. September 2019)

Danke! Hach jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher welcher Speicher drauf ist.. .  keine Lust die RAM-Kühlkörper zu entfernen. GPUZ sagt auch nix über den  Hersteller, welches Tool geht atm? Und wirklich direkt auf 800MHz runter?


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

Samsung geht eigentlich meist nur bis 900..920. Micron ohne Probleme bis 930..950.(<90°C)

Falls Du in der Micron-Range von 930-950 bist:
Probier einfach mal 800 vs. 830 im Firestrike.
Falls gleich schnell würde ich mal langsam von 797 bis 814 erhöhen.

950/14*12=814
930/14*12=797

Falls Du in der Samsung-Range von 900..920 bist:
Probier einfach mal 770 vs. 800  im Firestrike.
Falls gleich schnell würde ich mal langsam  von 771 bis 788 erhöhen.

920/14*12=788
900/14*12=771

Eigentlich müsste sich der Takt wo die Fehlerkorrektur einsetzt auf 1-2 MHz genau bestimmen lassen.
Dann halt für 24/7 noch 1 MHz drunter bleiben.
Das sind halt leider nur Optimierungen in ner Größe von 2%. Wenns aber der Temp. und dem Lüfter hilft, 
machts allemal Sinn.


----------



## Papzt (25. September 2019)

Meine Ram temps sind eben immer schlechter geworden. 98°  Hotspot war bei 72. Habe dann mal geschaut. Von 3 ram Modulen auf der Oberseite sind die Kühlkörper abgefallen  immerhin weiß ich jetzt, was ich dann morgen zu tun habe 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Coolviper (25. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Samsung geht eigentlich meist nur bis 900..920. Micron ohne Probleme bis 930..950.(<90°C)



Bei meiner alten MSi non XT lief der Micron RAM max. 910 MHz stabil.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2019)

Ich musste die VDCCI wieder etwas anheben, wurde instabil bei 830mv.
Mein Vram läuft aber auch auf 950.


----------



## Noahbet (25. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Lad dir mal das MPT Tool runter und sag mir mal was da bei SOC Spannung steht.



Hab dir hier mal jeweils die Seiten abge"screent", ich persönlich kann damit nichts anfangen.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> Hab dir hier mal jeweils die Seiten abge"screent", ich persönlich kann damit nichts anfangen.



Heb mal die Maximum SOC Voltage auf 1,1-1,15V an. Das sollte helfen. Berichte mal obs funzt. Die Anhebung ist unkritisch, die Referenz legt 1,2V an.
Ich vermute das die Voltage für Lastwechsel zu niedrig ist, zudem wird der SOC sicher Werte zwischen dieser Range ansteuern. Meine Ref hatte auch Blackscreens beim surfen im Browser bei 1050mv SOC.


----------



## Noahbet (25. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Heb mal die Maximum SOC Voltage auf 1,1-1,15V an. Das sollte helfen. Berichte mal obs funzt. Die Anhebung ist unkritisch, die Referenz legt 1,2V an.
> Ich vermute das die Voltage für Lastwechsel zu niedrig ist, zudem wird der SOC sicher Werte zwischen dieser Range ansteuern. Meine Ref hatte auch Blackscreens beim surfen im Browser bei 1050mv SOC.



Danke, habs mal hochgestellt, mal schaun was passiert.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2019)

8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

430 Euro für die schicke Thicc2. Guter Deal wie ich finde.


----------



## Noahbet (25. September 2019)

Kann ich die aktuelle SOC Voltage jetzt irgendwo auslesen? Wattman? GPU-Z, oder so..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> 
> 430 Euro für die schicke Thicc2. Guter Deal wie ich finde.


Die sieht echt edel aus.... Kühlt diese auch gut? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (25. September 2019)

Also was ich an berichten gesehen habe von der Thicc ist die Kühlleistung trotz Wattsenkung nicht der Burner.

Kostet eh schon wieder 460€ diese Preisgehoppse nervt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> Kann ich die aktuelle SOC Voltage jetzt irgendwo auslesen? Wattman? GPU-Z, oder so..



Nein, nur den Takt.


----------



## Frontline25 (25. September 2019)

So~ 
Sapphire RX 5700 XT Pulse ist auf den Weg nach Alphacool zum vermessen


----------



## Coolviper (25. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> 
> 430 Euro für die schicke Thicc2. Guter Deal wie ich finde.



Die Karte war schon für 420€ bei MM (über Ebay mit Code: PSPARMEHR19) Leider inzwischen ausverkauft.
Ich überlege mir, ob ich auf ein gutes Angebot einer Custom Karte warten soll oder mir die Referenz XFX XT für 382€ holen soll (MM über Ebay mit Code: PREISOPT7)


----------



## hks1981 (25. September 2019)

So ich habe nun meine "stable" Einstellungen gefunden. Furmark nach 18 Minuten steht die Mem Temp bei gemütlichen 74c und bewegt sich keinen Millimeter weiter (Furmark läuft noch im Hintergrund 20:22 und noch immer 74c)

Damit kann ich nun wirklich sorgenfrei leben und die Temp aus dem Kopf nehmen. Wenn man bedenkt dass PCGH beim Test mit dem AE IV nach 2 Min Furmark schon 93C hatte bin ich auch ein wenig stolz auf mich  Danke an Hellm für das weiterentwickeln von MPT!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzt beim Mem auf 0,725v und Verbrauch von max 168W Happy


----------



## Coolviper (25. September 2019)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Ich denke aber dass die XT bei "nur" FHD nicht voll ausgelastet ist. Stelle mal 4xMSAA oder/und WQHD ein.


----------



## Papzt (25. September 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus. Ich denke aber dass die XT bei "nur" FHD nicht voll ausgelastet ist. Stelle mal 4xMSAA oder/und WQHD ein.


Also bei mir macht es im furmark keinen Unterschied ob 1080 oder 1440p. Habe aber auch msaa auf höchster Stufe dauerhaft an, vielleicht liegt es daran

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (25. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Also bei mir macht es im furmark keinen Unterschied ob 1080 oder 1440p. Habe aber auch msaa auf höchster Stufe dauerhaft an, vielleicht liegt es daran
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk



GTA V eine Stunde voller Anschlag in 4K gespielt Memtemp 68c

Edit: habe Furmark immer mit dieser Stufe gemacht und die Temps waren bei 90 ohne Umbau und ohne Senkung der Spannung.


----------



## Noahbet (25. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> Danke, habs mal hochgestellt, mal schaun was passiert.



Bis jetzt funkt alles ohne Blackscreen

@Gurdi


----------



## Krabonq (25. September 2019)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Der neue PC ist zusammengestellt, die RX 5700 XT Red DRAGON drin.
> [..]



Den Arctic 34 DUO habe ich mittlerweile per BIOS angenehmer eingestellt. Im Desktop Betrieb läuft er mit <400 RPM und die lästigen Auf/Abschwung Geräusche um die 800 RPM sind weg. Temperatur bleibt bei ca. 40°C.

Ich habe den Tower nun geöffnet und lasse Furmark laufen. Der erste Eindruck ist, dass die Werte WESENTLICH besser sind.

Mit geschlossenem Seitenteil, nach ca. 7 Minuten Furmark:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...359437-amd-navi-laberthread-furmark_7mins.png

Mit geöffnetem Seitenteil, nach knapp 20 Minuten Furmark siehe Anhang.
Die Temperatur wird recht konstant gehalten und mit 1400 RPM, statt ~1600 RPM.

Weitere Tests werde ich am Wochenende durchführen.


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> So ich habe nun meine "stable" Einstellungen gefunden.



Hat der höhere SOC-Takt geholfen? (oder ist Das nur mal so)



Noahbet schrieb:


> Bis jetzt funkt alles ohne Blackscreen
> @Gurdi



Hast Du nach dem SAVE im MPT auch mal noch den PC neu gestartet.
(sonst werden die Einstellungen net wirksam)



Coolviper schrieb:


> Bei meiner alten MSi non XT lief der Micron RAM max. 910 MHz stabil.



Ausnahmen wirds wohl immer geben. Man könnte ja mal ne Umfrage machen.

Wieviel geht mit Samsung-GDDR und wieviel mit Micron?


----------



## Noahbet (25. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hat der höhere SOC-Takt geholfen? (oder ist Das nur mal so)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja hab ich


----------



## hks1981 (25. September 2019)

@RX480 habe den SOC Takt nicht angehoben. Bin nur mit Konzentration auf den Speicher gegangen. Hab jetzt ne etwas längere Session Metro hinter mir, tja was soll ich sagen 68c Mem ich bin wirklich glücklich und freue mich auf bessere Zeiten nun


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

Erstaunlich,
1326 statt 1267. (vllt. nur ein Auslesefehler)


----------



## Krabonq (25. September 2019)

Die Werte während ca. 1 Stunde PUBG, mit geöffnetem Seitenteil.

Die 5700 XT Red Dragon ist dann wirklich nicht lästig laut. Hörbar, aber es ist definitv kein Geheule bei dem ich mir denke, dass mir der Kasten gleich um die Ohren fliegt.

Ich werde am Wochenende dann noch ein paar zusätzliche Sachen versuchen, wie die vorderen Gehäuselüfter stärker ansaugen lassen und hinten die übrigen Slotblenden entfernen.
Die Dragon kann also durchaus angenehm sein und trotzdem noch ordentlich takten und nicht sonderlich warm werden.

Komischerweise stellt die Grafikkarte nun auch endlich die Lüfter im Desktopbetrieb ab, die GPU Temperaturen liegen dann bei 51~57°C.


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2019)

Man kann zwar die SOC eigentlich höher einstellen, das ändert aber nix am SOC Takt in der Regel. Wenn HKS eine reproduzierbar höheren SOC Takt hätte, dann als Nebeneffekt des Undervoltings. Was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann, das dürfte ganz simpel ein Auslesefehler sein.

Die Ergebnisse in die Richtung nach unten von HKS sind dennoch bemerkenswert, war ja mal sinnig das mal einer die Richtung abklopft.
Ich hab halb alles auf Basis von 950Mhz + getestet, an der Kotzgrenze vom Speicher lässt sich eben auch die VDCCI nicht sonderlich runter schrauben, das kann bei anderen Werten bei den aktuellen Erkenntnissen aber auch ganz anders aussehen. Das ganze erspart ja dann auch etwas ASIC Power, wenn auch nicht viel. Man muss aber natürlich auch die Verlustleistung noch in die Rechnung mit einbeziehen, da kann man durchaus an Wärme, und Energie ein wenig einsparen.

@HKS: Hast du auch mal die MVDD gesenkt? Das ist die eigentliche Speicherspannung, wenn dein Memcontroller so tief geht, sollte bei reduziertem Takt auch noch einiges an Platz nach unten vorhanden sein bei dir. Eine Reduktion um sagen wir mal 50mv sollte sich da schon deutlich bemerkbar machen, evtl. kriegst du den sogar um 100Mv reduziert. Die Idelspannung ist sowieso separat, von daher sollte es beim absenken keine großen Probleme geben sofern man es nicht übertreibt(Achtung, auch die unteren P-States des Speichers hängen an der Spannung, nicht aber der Idletakt)

@Krabonq: Hast du die Spannung auch schon abgesenkt?


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

Der höhere SOC-Takt könnte ja nur am CL12 liegen.
850/12*14=991,67
Wenn der SOC-Takt immer parallel mitgeht, um dann auch mit kürzerer Latenz liefern zu können.

edit:
1267/950=1,33
1326/992=1,33


----------



## Gurdi (25. September 2019)

Aber die CaseLatency sollte ja nicht den SOC Takt beeinflussen, schon gar nicht nach oben. Zumal ja eigentlich ein Höchstwert eingezogen ist im Bios bzw. im Treiber.


----------



## RX480 (25. September 2019)

Siehe oben edit.

hks könnte ja mal seine Bandbreite mit Aida64 mit GPGPU testen.
Der MemCopy sollte den Vram gut wiederspiegeln.

Und Du könntest mal mit 950 testen. Wäre sicher interessant.


----------



## Elistaer (25. September 2019)

Also positiv bei meiner Karte die macht in metro 920 MHz auf dem RAM stabil mit hab die Lüfter Kurve aber auch sehr verschärft sprich bei 50° schon 50% und dann in 10er Schritten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Siehe oben edit.
> 
> hks könnte ja mal seine Bandbreite mit Aida64 mit GPGPU testen.
> Der MemCopy sollte den Vram gut wiederspiegeln.
> ...



Ich verstehe was du meinst, aber technisch macht das jetzt nicht wirklich Sinn.
Naja unterm Strich zählen die Ergebnisse, wirklich relevant wären die Änderungen wenn man erreicht damit das der Speicher mehr Takt frisst. Das ist bei mir nicht der Fall, ich kann zwar die Fehlerkorrektur mindern, aber mehr Takt bzw. bessere Ergebnisse erziele ich damit nicht.


----------



## RX480 (26. September 2019)

Denke mal,
Wer das Feintuning machen möchte braucht den Takt gar net soweit anheben.
Wenn man seinen Takt "ohne" Fehlerkorrektur gefunden hat, reicht das für 24/7.
(ala #2367)

Wenns dann noch mit weniger Spanung funzt wie bei hks = Hauptgewinn.
Eigentlich würde für die Allgemeinheit eine Version vom MPT mit freier Spannung für Mem schon reichen.
(weiss ja net, obs den Wert MVDDC explicit gibt)
VDDCI und MVDD bräuchte hellm net unbedingt freigeben.


----------



## ATIR290 (26. September 2019)

Nun, so gut wie optimiert:
Gehäuse Lüfter mit Standard Profil am Laufen, da Maximal doch kaum was bringt obwohls kein DHE Kühler bei der Radeon Seven
Performance Lüfter Speed der Gehäuselüfter noch recht Leise.

Hier dann die Werte:

http://abload.de/img/final1750_978mv_2250lhjh7.png

Die Gerade Linie ist das Optimum, dann wurde zwar alles gleich gebencht jedoch war das Level nicht Optimal, denn jene ist die Wüste beim Leuchtturm da variert es extrem stark.
Aber denke so kann man es belassen, TJunction so gut wie um die 97 bis 99 Grad, und Lüfter nicht lauter als 2250 U/Min.


----------



## janni851 (26. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, so gut wie optimiert:
> Gehäuse Lüfter mit Standard Profil am Laufen, da Maximal doch kaum was bringt obwohls kein DHE Kühler bei der Radeon Seven
> Performance Lüfter Speed der Gehäuselüfter noch recht Leise.
> 
> ...



Falscher Thread?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (26. September 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, so gut wie optimiert:
> Gehäuse Lüfter mit Standard Profil am Laufen, da Maximal doch kaum was bringt obwohls kein DHE Kühler bei der Radeon Seven
> Performance Lüfter Speed der Gehäuselüfter noch recht Leise.
> 
> ...



Interessant!? Hast du nicht geschrieben, dass du deine VII verkauft hast und nun eine Navi bestellt? Hast ja geschrieben, was du nicht alles tust für uns...

@Gurdi MVDD habe ich auch um 125mv gesenkt ohne Absturz oder Fehler.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wie läuft denn eigentlich Navi in SWBF2 ?
> 
> Da gibts seit heute die Map Felucia zusätzlich.
> Und für SinglePlayer InstantAction und für Multiplayer Koop.



Werd ich für dich morgen mal testen, muss heute leider Windows komplett neu aufsetzen, aber morgen mach ich mal ein paar Tests zu dem Game


----------



## pihsa (26. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit paar Tagen die Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700 XT und hab mir jetzt Anno 1800 geholt. Nur hab ich das Problem, das nach einiger Zeit, die Monitore einfach kein Bild mehr bekommen, der Rechner scheint aber weiter zulaufen.
Es dauert unterschiedlich lange, bis das Problem auftritt und ja ich konnte reproduzieren. Ist dieses Problem bekannt? 

PS: Ich verwende die Treiber Version 19.9.2.


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2019)

pihsa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe seit paar Tagen die Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700 XT und hab mir jetzt Anno 1800 geholt. Nur hab ich das Problem, das nach einiger Zeit, die Monitore einfach kein Bild mehr bekommen, der Rechner scheint aber weiter zulaufen.
> Es dauert unterschiedlich lange, bis das Problem auftritt und ja ich konnte reproduzieren. Ist dieses Problem bekannt?
> ...



Ich vermute du hast ein ähnliches Problem wie der Kamerad Nohabet.
Lade dir mal das Tool hier runter und sag mal was da bei SOC Spannung steht bei dir.
MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update 1.1.0) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB


----------



## pihsa (26. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich vermute du hast ein ähnliches Problem wie der Kamerad Nohabet.
> Lade dir mal das Tool hier runter und sag mal was da bei SOC Spannung steht bei dir.
> MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update 1.1.0) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB



Ich glaub bin zu blöd das MPT zu bedienen, habe es mir runtergeladen installiert, kann oben AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT auswählen, aber alle Felder sind ausgegraut. Wenn ich Load drücke möchte er eine Datei Laden, weiß aber nicht wo die sein soll.

Edit habe es jetzt gefunden.
Bei SoC steht 1050 mV, Reicht das oder soll ich die Bilder posten?


----------



## RX480 (26. September 2019)

Mit GPU-Z das Bios auslesen und speichern auf dem Desktop.
Die Datei dann ins MPT einlesen.
Nach dem Ändern im MPT speichern mit SAVE  und "write sppt" und Rechner neu starten.

@davidwigald
Das Problem von Nohabet und pihsa trifft evtl. auch bei Dir zu!
(deswegen funzte evtl. AutoUV net stabil bei Bullseye und Dir)
Könnte mir gut vorstellen das mit SOC = 1075mV dann auch GFX=1150mV funzt.(x)
GFX ist der Spannungswert der GPU im Wattman.

edit:
Falls net stabil auch mal 1100 oder 1125 testen, wie von Gurdi in Post#2408 empfohlen.


----------



## Komolze (26. September 2019)

Dann hast du die Beschreibung bzw Anleitung nicht gelesen. Lies es und mach es 1:1 nach


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2019)

pihsa schrieb:


> Ich glaub bin zu blöd das MPT zu bedienen, habe es mir runtergeladen installiert, kann oben AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT auswählen, aber alle Felder sind ausgegraut. Wenn ich Load drücke möchte er eine Datei Laden, weiß aber nicht wo die sein soll.
> 
> Edit habe es jetzt gefunden.
> Bei SoC steht 1050 mV, Reicht das oder soll ich die Bilder posten?



Heb diese mal bitte auf 1125 an, schreib die Datei und starte den Rechner neu. Die Spannung ist unkritisch, also keine Angst.
Berichte bitte ob das dein Problem löst, da ich da ein generelles Problem hinter vermute.


----------



## pihsa (26. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Heb diese mal bitte auf 1125 an, schreib die Datei und starte den Rechner neu. Die Spannung ist unkritisch, also keine Angst.
> Berichte bitte ob das dein Problem löst, da ich da ein generelles Problem hinter vermute.



Ok werde ich machen und testen, gebe euch dann heute Abend ein Feedback, muss jetzt noch bissel arbeiten.

Und danke schon mal.


----------



## Noahbet (26. September 2019)

Hab die Spannung gestern mal auf 1150 angehoben und hat bei längeren ca. 2 Stunden durchspielen funktioniert. Temp & alles kaum verändert... (soll sich die überhaupt ändern?)

Kann mir jemand erklären was genau die SOC Spannung ist?


----------



## Noahbet (26. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Dann hast du die Beschreibung bzw Anleitung nicht gelesen. Lies es und mach es 1:1 nach



Das mit GPU-Z das BIOS auslesen und am Desktop speichern,... hab ich aber auch nirgends in der Beschreibung gelesen


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> Hab die Spannung gestern mal auf 1150 angehoben und hat bei längeren ca. 2 Stunden durchspielen funktioniert. Temp & alles kaum verändert... (soll sich die überhaupt ändern?)
> 
> Kann mir jemand erklären was genau die SOC Spannung ist?



Quasi der Uncore der als Pegelübergang zwischen Speicher und Kern dient. Das  anheben der Spannung oder das absenken macht lediglich was im Promillebereich aus, der SOC hat einen völlig zu vernachlässigenden Verbrauch. Es ist aber auch ein recht empfindliches Teil wenn man in Bereiche geht in denen man die Finger davon lassen sollte. *Bis 1,2V ist aber alles Save*, die liegen auf allen Referenzkarten an.

Ich hab den SOC auch im Verdacht bzgl. des etwas limitierten Speicher Overclockings auf den Navis, da man diesen aber bisher nicht wirklich verändern kann, kann ich dies nicht genauer verifizieren leider.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. September 2019)

> @davidwigald
> Das Problem von Nohabet und pihsa trifft evtl. auch bei Dir zu!
> (deswegen funzte evtl. AutoUV net stabil bei Bullseye und Dir)
> Könnte mir gut vorstellen das mit SOC = 1075mV dann auch GFX=1150mV funzt.(x)
> GFX ist der Spannungswert der GPU im Wattman.



Das ist gut möglich. Aber meine Devil läuft seit 19.9.2 @Stock einfach wunderbar. Ich hab keine Lust mehr groß irgendwas an irgendwelchen Werten rumzudrehen und Programme zu installieren und mich mit Problemen rumzuschlagen. Ich hab mittlerweile den Afterburner deinstalliert, lasse mir auch keine Temps mehr anzeigen oder sonst irgendwas sondern bin an dem Punkt wo ich einfach das Spielerlebnis genieße. Seit 19.9.2 hatte ich keine Abstürze, Blue oder Blackscreens oder sonstige Auffälligkeiten. Die Performance ist 1a und solange das so ist, änder ich überhaupt nichts mehr. Man kann sich die Probleme nämlich auch selbst schaffen. Ich bin zufrieden 

Jedenfalls im Moment. 



> Nur hab ich das Problem, das nach einiger Zeit, die Monitore einfach  kein Bild mehr bekommen, der Rechner scheint aber weiter zulaufen.


Denn genau das ist ja das Problem was ich auch hatte bei GTA mit Auto UV. Ich befürchte irgendwann wird mich wieder mein Optimierungs-Ego packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab aber seit 19.9.2 auch noch gar kein Auto UV probiert. Vielleicht mach ichs mal irgendwann, Ergebnisse kommen dann natürlich. 

Jetzt setzt ich erstmal den PC neu auf und morgen teste ich dann die Performance von SWBF2


----------



## RX480 (26. September 2019)

Würde mit den Customs aus o.g. Gründen #2412 erstmal die Finger von AutoUVen lassen. 
Nur manuell ist kontrollierbar.(mit höherer SOC-Spannung)


----------



## Papzt (26. September 2019)

Karte zerlegt, pads und passiv kühler gerichtet und siehe da... bin erstmal zufrieden soweit


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2019)

Nach unten scheint ja wirklich einiges zu gehen bei Standardtakt.
Nicht übel 

Wie siehts mit der ASIC aus? Reduziert die sich nennenswert?


----------



## na:L (26. September 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Seit 19.9.2 hatte ich keine Abstürze, Blue oder Blackscreens oder sonstige Auffälligkeiten. Die Performance ist 1a und solange das so ist, änder ich überhaupt nichts mehr. Man kann sich die Probleme nämlich auch selbst schaffen. Ich bin zufrieden



Das trifft aber leider nicht auf alle zu .

Bei mir hilft seit gestern Morgen die Taktreduzierung des GDDR6, keine Reboots etc. . Fahre jetzt 800MHz, wie von RX480 empfohlen, bei kaum Leistungsverlust. Mal schauen wie es heute abend nach der Spielesession aussieht.

EDIT: 1300mV, jetzt weiss ich was du meinst Gurdi. GDDR6 ist eigentlich mit 1200mV spezifiziert.


----------



## Papzt (26. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nach unten scheint ja wirklich einiges zu gehen bei Standardtakt.
> Nicht übel
> 
> Wie siehts mit der ASIC aus? Reduziert die sich nennenswert?


Naja alles was ich an Leistung frei habe nimmt sich dann die GPU zum größten Teil. Mit meinen Einstellungen steht die meist so bei 1950-2000MHz und dann sind so 175/180W voll. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (26. September 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Das trifft aber leider nicht auf alle zu .
> 
> Bei mir hilft seit gestern Morgen die Taktreduzierung des GDDR6, keine Reboots etc. . Fahre jetzt 800MHz, wie von RX480 empfohlen, bei kaum Leistungsverlust. Mal schauen wie es heute abend nach der Spielesession aussieht.
> 
> EDIT: 1300mV, jetzt weiss ich was du meinst Gurdi. GDDR6 ist eigentlich mit 1200mV spezifiziert.



Auf den Navis wird sogar 1,35 angelegt.


----------



## Coolviper (26. September 2019)

Der MT61K256M32JE-14:A , also Micron DRAM kann max. 1.3905 V Versorgungsspannung verkraften (laut Datenblatt) 
Der Speicher wird auf den 5700(XT) und auch auf der 2070 Super verbaut. Auf der Super Karte Takten die DRAM´s bis 2000 MHz, bekommt aber 1000mV und nicht wie bei der 5700(XT) 850mV (VDDC)


----------



## RX480 (26. September 2019)

edit: mal vorsichtshalber 1 MHz drüber bleiben, damit net die falsche CL anliegt.
2002@CL16 vs.  1750@CL14 vs. 1502@CL12 (2002=1001; 1750=875;1502=751 bei NV bzw. AMD)
Müsste bei Allen laufen. 1000/16*14=875

Kann Jeder selbst testen. (und den Test von AIDA GPGPU posten)
Gedi vom 3dC hatte schon mal 1000 eingestellt, war jedoch noch net besser, weil zu niedrig. 
(eigentlich hätte bei Ihm der Sprung von 900 auf 1025 auch funzen müssen,
falls die Fehlerkorr. net zu sehr zuschlägt)

btw.
Die THICC II Ultra für 429€ (sollte doch ein guter Chip sein):
8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## sgdJacksy (26. September 2019)

Ich bin derzeit überhaupt nicht begeistert von NAVI.
Flickering bei 75Hz UW Monitoren, Fenstermodus mit Framehalbierung und auf Grund dieser Fehler eine teilweise geringere Durchschnittsperformance auf UW Monitoren im vergleich zu einer R9 390X.

Da gibt es noch sehr viel Arbeit für das Treiberteam. So ist die Karte nutzlos.


----------



## Noahbet (26. September 2019)

sgdJacksy schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit überhaupt nicht begeistert von NAVI.
> Flickering bei 75Hz UW Monitoren, Fenstermodus mit Framehalbierung und auf Grund dieser Fehler eine teilweise geringere Durchschnittsperformance auf UW Monitoren im vergleich zu einer R9 390X.
> 
> Da gibt es noch sehr viel Arbeit für das Treiberteam. So ist die Karte nutzlos.



Hätte ich dem Support auch geschrieben, aber der hats nur auf meine Komponenten welche verbaut sind geschoben - der Treiber soll Problemlos laufen. 
außerdem sei NICHTS bekannt das andere Nutzer Probleme mit den Treiber bzw. den Karten haben.


----------



## sgdJacksy (26. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> Hätte ich dem Support auch geschrieben, aber der hats nur auf meine Komponenten welche verbaut sind geschoben - der Treiber soll Problemlos laufen.
> außerdem sei NICHTS bekannt das andere Nutzer Probleme mit den Treiber bzw. den Karten haben.



Forum AMD
Forum AMD

Das Problem ist schon bekannt, wurde aber in 1.9.2 nicht priorisiert behandelt und wie es aussieht im nächsten auch nicht.


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Kannste denn mal ne Custom-Resolution mit 60Hz erstellen. Am Moni umstellen wäre ideal.
(spassenshalber auch mal 72Hz, falls möglich)

Ansonsten falls Probleme mit Artefakten@875MHz (= Memfehler) würde ich auch mal versuchen die SOC-Spannung anzuheben. (siehe letzte Seiten)

Das AMD momentan net Alle glücklich machen kann, liegt wohl am breiten Spektrum der Grakas (Generationen)
vs. begrenztem Personal im Treiberteam. Entweder ein bisschen Geduld oder Return.
Der Chill-Bug in der Registry, falls bei Dir vorhanden kann manuell beseitigt werden.(x)
(sollte aber im nächsten Treiber 19.9.3 oder 19.10 schon beseitigt werden)

(x)The correct fix is to delete and then recreate the dword key. If you edit it will not do anything and if you do not recreate it on the next boot it will be back with the binary instead of the dword. Also note that 0 for this setting is actually enabled and 1 is off. They are switched. A few dword keys are like that.


----------



## Noahbet (27. September 2019)

So.. ich wieder.. 20 min CSGO gespielt mit alle 3 Monitor angeschlossen, 1x 144 hz angeschlossen und dann nach 20 min Blackscreen,....


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> So.. ich wieder.. 20 min CSGO gespielt mit alle 3 Monitor angeschlossen, 1x 144 hz angeschlossen und dann nach 20 min Blackscreen,....



Dann erhöhe mal noch etas die SOC Spannung, mach mal 1200.


----------



## na:L (27. September 2019)

Wann wird es das MPT mit Einstellung für die RAM-Spannungen für die Öffentlichkeit geben?


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Wann wird es das MPT mit Einstellung für die RAM-Spannungen für die Öffentlichkeit geben?



Gar nicht.


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Blackscreen kann ja auch ein Fehler mit Fenster/Vollbild sein.

Wie schauts denn aus, wenn Moni 2+3 aus sind?
Falls Blackscreen kommt mal 2x ALT+Enter.


----------



## na:L (27. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gar nicht.




Kann ich, alternativ,  wem schöne Augen machen, um da ran zu kommen?


----------



## pihsa (27. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Heb diese mal bitte auf 1125 an, schreib die Datei und starte den Rechner neu. Die Spannung ist unkritisch, also keine Angst.
> Berichte bitte ob das dein Problem löst, da ich da ein generelles Problem hinter vermute.



So habe ich gestern Abend ausprobiert, Spannung auf 1125mV angehoben, gespeichert und ausprobiert neugestartet.
Beim ersten Versuch gingen beide Monitore nach 20-30min wieder aus. Beim zweiten Versuch hatte ich ein offenes Gehäuse (zuvor immer zu gewesen), da habe ich einen DirectX Fehler bekommen und Anno 1800 wurde geschlossen.

Ich habe noch einen komischen Fehler:
Wenn ich einen Kaltstart mache, kommt das MB Logo -> Windows Logo -> Windows startet (drehenden Punkte) -> Windows Anmeldung und der Rechner friert ein, die Punkte bewegen sich nicht mehr und es hilft nur noch ein Reset.

Edit: 
Wie kann ich überprüfen ob die Einstellung auch übernommen wurden?


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Kann ich, alternativ,  wem schöne Augen machen, um da ran zu kommen?



Ich trag mal noch ein paar Ergebnisse zusammen was die aktuellen Tester so ermitteln, wenn wir da mal ein paar Anhaltspunkte mehr haben spricht nichts dagegen das Tool Communityintern weiter zu verbreiten. Aufgrund der bestehenden Risiken würde ich aber erst mal noch etwas warten wollen.
*
Bei der Gelegenheit an die Tester, könnt Ihr mir mal per PN eure vorher nachher Ergebnisse senden damit ich da mal ein paar Schlussfolgerungen ziehen kann.*



pihsa schrieb:


> So habe ich gestern Abend ausprobiert, Spannung auf 1125mV angehoben, gespeichert und ausprobiert.
> Beim ersten Versuch gingen beide Monitore nach 20-30min wieder aus. Beim zweiten Versuch hatte ich ein offenes Gehäuse (zuvor immer zu gewesen), da habe ich einen DirectX Fehler bekommen und Anno 1800 wurde geschlossen.
> 
> Ich habe noch einen komischen Fehler:
> ...




Die SOC Spannung kann man nirgends auslesen. Heb du auch mal die SOC auf 1,2V an. Mal sehn ob das was bringt, sonst wird der Fehler woanders zu suchen sein denke ich.
Das Windows nicht richtig bootet erscheint mir etwas komisch, das sollte eigentlich nicht mit der GraKa zusammenhängen. Schau mal im Windowslog was er dazu schreibt, sollte eigentlich ein Protokoll zu angelegt werden.


----------



## pihsa (27. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die SOC Spannung kann man nirgends auslesen. Heb du auch mal die SOC auf 1,2V an. Mal sehn ob das was bringt, sonst wird der Fehler woanders zu suchen sein denke ich.
> Das Windows nicht richtig bootet erscheint mir etwas komisch, das sollte eigentlich nicht mit der GraKa zusammenhängen. Schau mal im Windowslog was er dazu schreibt, sollte eigentlich ein Protokoll zu angelegt werden.



Werde die Spannung später ändern und gebe dann bescheid, ob es was gebracht hat.

Die Probleme beim Windows Start, habe ich erst seit dem ich die neue Graka drin habe, hatte davor keine solchen Probleme. Zuvor war eine HD7850 drin, mit DDU wurden die Treiber entfernt neue Graka eingebaut und die aktuellen AMD Treiber installiert, seit dem kommt dieser Fehler.


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Beim Wechsel AMD zu AMD gibt es keine Notwendigkeit für DDU. 
(macht u.U. frameworks Bibliotheken kaputt)
Cleanuputility von AMD reicht.
Im Zweifelsfall mal ein frisches W10 oder Backup. Hinterher alle  kum. Updates nachholen.
Kaputte Games neu installieren.

Auch beim Wechsel NV zu AMD braucht man eigentlich kein DDU.
Die Treiber können parallel drauf bleiben. (siehe Reviewer)

btw.
PowerColor Teases "Liquid Devil", a Water-Cooled Radeon RX 5700 XT | TechPowerUp


----------



## pihsa (27. September 2019)

Wollte die alten Treiber loswerden, damit ich eine saubere Treiber Installation machen kann, hatte das noch so im Kopf. Wieder was gelernt.
Wonach sollte in den Windowslog genau suchen?


----------



## Papzt (27. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich trag mal noch ein paar Ergebnisse zusammen was die aktuellen Tester so ermitteln, wenn wir da mal ein paar Anhaltspunkte mehr haben spricht nichts dagegen das Tool Communityintern weiter zu verbreiten. Aufgrund der bestehenden Risiken würde ich aber erst mal noch etwas warten wollen.
> *
> Bei der Gelegenheit an die Tester, könnt Ihr mir mal per PN eure vorher nachher Ergebnisse senden damit ich da mal ein paar Schlussfolgerungen ziehen kann.*


Ich weiß ja nicht, wie leicht das zu programmieren ist, aber wenn man die Werte nur senken und nicht erhöhen kann dann sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen. Auf was genau bist du denn aus? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2019)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie leicht das zu programmieren ist, aber wenn man die Werte nur senken und nicht erhöhen kann dann sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen. Auf was genau bist du denn aus?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk



Vorher nachher Ergebnisse. Ich hab  Hellm mal kontaktiert ob er das so aufziehen kann, mal sehn was bei raus kommt. Nach oben hin scheint eh wenig zu gehen.


----------



## hks1981 (27. September 2019)

Ich glaube Gurdi geht es auch um instabilität beim senken der Spannung. Wenn dann die Karte nicht mehr stabil ist muss man a sehr lange fragen anhand der vielen Einstellungen was der User gemacht hat. Da gibt es dann User die senken das gleich mal total und dann geht gar nix mehr.

Ich kann nur sagen das ich begeistert bin von den Temps! Da ich ja nun alles ohne Vsync bei max 74c hatte aber mein Moni dann schlimme schlieren zieht, bin ich nun wieder auf Vsync und da ist nach 2 Stunden GTA V spielen eine Memtemp in 4K bei lustigen 62c  Das WE habe ich leider keine Zeit für weitere Tests aber ich bin glücklich jetzt. Eigentlich sollte Hellm bei AMD eingestellt werden und in Zukunft die Wattman Einstellungen vornehmen dürfen


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2019)

Was mal noch interessant wäre im Zusammenhang mit den gesenkten Temps, wäre wenn mal jemand mit ner Laserpistole nachmessen könnte an der Platinenrückseite/Backplate ob diese wirklich sinken. Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit das die Software sich aus Daten andere Sensoren die Temperaturen kolportiert. Das wäre natürlich recht tückisch, die beiden Spannungen wirken auch auf dem Bus und könnten somit ausgegebenen Daten verfälschen.

Laut Hellm ist ein Abwandlung mit Werten die nur nach unten hin freigegeben werden nicht geplant, zumal sich auch das Undervolting erst mal als unkritisch herausstellen muss. Also auch bitte Vorsicht beim Absenken, es gibt keine Erfahrungswerte *Ihr seit quasi Betatester unter Einsatz eurer Hardware, das muss euch klar sein!*


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. September 2019)

Habe mal etwas mit der VDCCI getestet, die Ergebnisse im Spoiler.
Sehr ernüchternd.



Spoiler



Daten Zusammenfassung

GPU: Gigabyte RX 5700 XT Gaming OC 8G
Lüfter: 34% (Afterburner), 40% (real), fixiert
Benchmark: Witcher 3, Skellige, WQHD, PCGH-High-Config, keine Bewegung, solange abwarten, bis die Werte konstant bleiben


*Profil 1, Standard (875 MHz, 0,850 V)*
GPU: 71 °C (Hotspot: 101 °C)
Mem: 78 °C
VRM: 76 °C
Power Draw: 191 W

*Profil 2, UV 1 (875 MHz, 0,825 V)*
GPU: 69 °C (Hotspot: 99 °C)
Mem: 78 °C
VRM: 75 °C
Power Draw: 190 W

*Profil 3, UV 2 (850 MHz, 0,800 V)*
GPU: 71 °C (Hotspot: 101 °C)
Mem: 80 °C
VRM: 75 °C
Power Draw: 192 W

*Profil 4, UV 3 (850 MHz, 0,787 V)*
GPU: 69 °C (Hotspot: 96 °C)
Mem: 78 °C
VRM: 75 °C
Power Draw: 188 W

*Profil 5, UV 4 (850 MHz, 0,775 V)*
GPU: 70 °C (Hotspot: 99 °C)
Mem: 80 °C
VRM: 77 °C
Power Draw: 191 W

*Profil 6, OC 1 (900 MHz, 0,900 V)*
GPU: 71 °C (Hotspot: 97 °C)
Mem: 80 °C
VRM: 76 °C
Power Draw: 187 W

*Profil 7, OC 2 (950 MHz, 0,937 V)*
GPU: 72 °C (Hotspot: 96 °C)
Mem: 78 °C
VRM: 74 °C
Power Draw: 190 W



0,750 V kann ich zwar einstellen, werden allerdings nicht übernommen. 0,762 V könnte ich noch testen. Doch die Auswirkungen scheinen, zumindest was diesen Test angeht, nicht vorhanden zu sein.
Gibt es vllt. noch etwas zu beachten?


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte Hellm bei AMD eingestellt werden und in Zukunft die Wattman Einstellungen vornehmen dürfen



Eigentlich hat AMD mit 185W (Powerlimit) gut den Sweetspot getroffen und net so überzogen wie bei Vega und Seven.
Von daher sind OoB die Quiet Bios net schlecht. Halt nur die Lüfterkurve etwas zu niedrig bei schwachen Kühlern.


----------



## hks1981 (27. September 2019)

Ich habe leider keine Pistole zum Messen! Aber wenn ich mein Glas angreife am PC war dies nicht mehr warm sondern normal bei meinem letzten Furmark test. Daher muss sich hier ja was getan haben bei den Temps


----------



## hks1981 (27. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Habe mal etwas mit der VDCCI getestet, die Ergebnisse im Spoiler.
> Sehr ernüchternd.
> 
> 
> ...





Da kommt zu wenig Luft an die Bauteile denn das es sogar bei Senkung höhere Temps gab, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Bei deinen Temps wenn das meine Karte wäre, hätt ich diese schon weggeworfen 

Was hast du auf die GPU an Spannung und MHZ eingestellt? Wie ist denn dein Airflow im PC? Leg mal einen Lüfter auf die Rückseite der Karte ob ansaugend oder anblasend musst du selbst testen. Bei mir ist anblasen am besten gewesen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. September 2019)

Ich habe bewusst die Lüfterdrehzahl etwas niedriger angesetzt, um die Auswirkungen auf die Wärmeentwicklung besser beobachten zu können.
Unter normalen Bedingungen wird die ja nicht so heiß.


----------



## hks1981 (27. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich habe bewusst die Lüfterdrehzahl etwas niedriger angesetzt, um die Auswirkungen auf die Wärmeentwicklung besser beobachten zu können.
> Unter normalen Bedingungen wird die ja nicht so heiß.



Naja der Kühler kann nur eine gewisse Abwärme abführen und wenn du die jetzt aber nicht ausreichend kühlst sondern nur senkst erreichst du maximal das du ein wenig länger die Temp unten hälst aber irgend wann ist es dann trotzdem erreicht.


----------



## Noahbet (27. September 2019)

pihsa schrieb:


> So habe ich gestern Abend ausprobiert, Spannung auf 1125mV angehoben, gespeichert und ausprobiert neugestartet.
> Beim ersten Versuch gingen beide Monitore nach 20-30min wieder aus. Beim zweiten Versuch hatte ich ein offenes Gehäuse (zuvor immer zu gewesen), da habe ich einen DirectX Fehler bekommen und Anno 1800 wurde geschlossen.
> 
> Ich habe noch einen komischen Fehler:
> ...



Ab und an hab ich den Fehler auch mit dem einfrieren, aber ich kom bis zum Login Fenster von Windows.. (auch seit der neuen Graka komischweise)


----------



## na:L (27. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider keine Pistole zum Messen! Aber wenn ich mein Glas angreife am PC war dies nicht mehr warm sondern normal bei meinem letzten Furmark test. Daher muss sich hier ja was getan haben bei den Temps


Hast du die Spannung nur am Controller reduziert oder auch an den VRAMs selbst?


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich habe bewusst die Lüfterdrehzahl etwas niedriger angesetzt, um die Auswirkungen auf die Wärmeentwicklung besser beobachten zu können.
> Unter normalen Bedingungen wird die ja nicht so heiß.



Die MVDD sollte größere Auswirkungen haben auf die Temperatur. Hast du die schon abgesenkt bzw. modifiziert?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die MVDD sollte größere Auswirkungen haben auf die Temperatur. Hast du die schon abgesenkt bzw. modifiziert?



Bisher noch gar nicht. Ich taste mich gerade erst an die Werte heran, die minimal und maximal möglich sind. Ich brauche drei Profile, einmal UV, einmal OC und einmal Standard.
Hat der Speichertakt Auswirkungen auf die MVDD? 

Ich teste gerade noch mal mit höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen, poste gleich ein Update.


Edit:

Jetzt mit 64% Lüfterdrehzahl

*Profil 5, UV 4 (850 MHz, 0,775 V)*
GPU: 59 °C (Hotspot: 91 °C)
Mem: 70 °C
VRM: 64 °C
Power Draw: 190 W

*Profil 7, OC 2 (950 MHz, 0,937 V)*
GPU: 59 °C (Hotspot: 90 °C)
Mem: 68 °C
VRM: 62 °C
Power Draw: 191 W


Mehr fällt mir zu den Werten nicht ein.


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Erstaunlich,
schon der Zweite, der 850@CL12 schafft. (entspricht 850/12*14=992@CL14)

Die Hotspottemps sehen schon mal besser aus als im Review.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. September 2019)

Weil ich ja derzeit mit manueller Lüfterdrehzahl teste. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür VDCCI und MVDD stehen?


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Hast Du eigentlich noch vor mit LM nachzubessern?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich noch vor mit LM nachzubessern?



Ist derzeit nicht geplant. Wäre was für unseren Video-Willi. Der ist aber momentan im Urlaub.


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Falls Willi sich bereit erklärt, wäre interessant ob sich der eff. Takt verbessert. (weil kühler)


----------



## hks1981 (27. September 2019)

LM bringt doch nur auf der GPU was aber GPU Temp stellt doch gar kein Problem dar sofern man nicht den Stockkühler verwendet.

@Dave schade das es bei dir nicht klappt. Muss aber auch sagen, ich habe UV auf meiner Karte! Fahre mit 1905 MHZ bei 1,025v rein und dann bei VDCCI -150mv und bei MVDD -125mv


----------



## Gurdi (27. September 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Weil ich ja derzeit mit manueller Lüfterdrehzahl teste.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür VDCCI und MVDD stehen?



MVDD ist der Speicher an sich, VDCCI ist der Mem. Controller.
Das ist die vereinfachte Version.

Je höher der Speichertakt, desto weniger geht beim ansenken der MVDD. Ein anheben sollte eigentlich mehr Takt zulassen, das funzt aber nicht wirklich derzeit.


----------



## hellm (27. September 2019)

Um eine gewissen FormatC zitieren zu dürfen:


> VDDCI dient dem GPU-internen Pegelübergang zwischen dem GPU- und dem  Speichersignal und ist damit am Ende so etwas wie die Spannung zwischen  dem Speicher und dem GPU-Kern auf dem I/O-Bus. Hebt man jetzt eines von  beiden oder gleich beides an, kommt der I/O-Bus ins Trudeln. Basics.
> MVDD bedient eben nicht nur extern den den Speicher, sondern auch die  dazugehörigen Controller in der GPU. VDDCI übrigens auch. Deshalb kann  man auch bei AMD den Speicher mit Übervolten nicht wirklich übertakten.  Da muss man dann schon den Taschenrechner nehmen und VDDCI im richtigen  Verhältnis nachziehen.


Das wird also auch in nächster Zeit nicht anders sein. Bleibt vorsichtig.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. September 2019)

Bedeutet der Leak einer RX 5300XT das war es vorerst mit dem Traum eines in kürze erscheinenden Big-Navi auf RDNA1 Basis?  -> RX5300XT
Navi 14 wird doch bestimmt nicht für eine 5300 und 5600 in Frage kommen, oder?
Befürchte die 5600ér setzt dann auf Navi 12. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## hks1981 (27. September 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Bedeutet der Leak einer RX 5300XT das war es vorerst mit dem Traum eines in kürze erscheinenden Big-Navi auf RDNA1 Basis?  -> RX5300XT
> Navi 14 wird doch bestimmt nicht für eine 5300 und 5600 in Frage kommen, oder?
> Befürchte die 5600ér setzt dann auf Navi 12. Was meint Ihr?



AMD selbst hat doch nach der Veröffentlichung von 5700/XT gesagt, dass frühestens im Jahr 2020 die nächste große Karte kommen wird. Ich weiß auch nicht woher die Gerüchte kommen, dass schon im Oktober so eine Karte hätte kommen sollen.

Damit würden sie sich doch selbst eine Kugel ins Knie schießen und die Zyklen so kurz halten wären die Gens alle keine Verkaufskanonen weil man da lieber warten würde.


----------



## Edelhamster (27. September 2019)

Gab halt so ein paar Grüchte, Komachi der bei Navi 12 von Big-Chip schwafelte, eine Radeon VII die EoL geht.. TräumTräum 
Na dann vllt in Q1 - aber am Ende wird es doch Juni, mit wahrhaftigem Release im Juli.. 
Wang du alter Cheater - Jahresrythmus hattest du gesagt. Auf Februar nagel ich dich fest


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. September 2019)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Bedeutet der Leak einer RX 5300XT das war es vorerst mit dem Traum eines in kürze erscheinenden Big-Navi auf RDNA1 Basis?  -> RX5300XT
> Navi 14 wird doch bestimmt nicht für eine 5300 und 5600 in Frage kommen, oder?
> Befürchte die 5600ér setzt dann auf Navi 12. Was meint Ihr?



Navi 12 hat ein P für Performance und Navi 14 ein M für Mainstream

RX5300 wird sicherlich absolutes lowend ... so ein Chip hätte sicherlich ein V für value


AMDs Navi 14 kommt wohl mit 128-Bit-Interface, Navi 12 hingegen mit 256-Bit-Interface | 3DCenter.org

das hier könnte heißen, dass es 256 Bit oder 512Bit Interface ist

wäre schön wenn das mit 4096 Shader Chip für Q4 Gerücht stimmen würde

könnte dann 16GB hamm und auf Titan RTX Niveau sein ^^

nur der Verbrauch wäre dann sicherlich nich von schlechten Eltern


----------



## RX480 (27. September 2019)

Gabs net Gerüchte über Wartezeiten bei 7nm+?
Da kommt erstmal Birne.

AMD sicher erst im Sommer.


@drstoecker
Die Strixx im Outlet für 479€:
ASUS Radeon RX 5700 XT ROG STRIX GAMING OC, Grafikkarte schwarz, 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI
oder bei NB für 499-25€:
ASUS ROG Radeon RX 5700 XT O8G Gaming Grafikkarte - 8GB GDDR6, 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## drstoecker (28. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Gabs net Gerüchte über Wartezeiten bei 7nm+?
> Da kommt erstmal Birne.
> 
> AMD sicher erst im Sommer.
> ...



danke dir aber bei eBay gibts die dafür neu!
bei geizhals sinkt der Preis auch weiter, denke so bei 400-450€ werde ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2019)

Montag komm meine Navi. Da es ein Referenzmodell ist hab ich auch schon den passenden Lüfter geholt. Hat aber jemand eine Anleitung wie man den AC IV drauf macht? Die PCGH hat ja beim Video die Montage nicht mitgefilmt.


----------



## hks1981 (28. September 2019)

Ich würde dir empfehlen gleich mal andere Wärmeleitpads zu kaufen. Die 6mm Dinger sind viel zu Dick und leiten die Wärme nicht schnell genug an die Backplate weiter. Auch empfehle ich dir Kupferkühlerchen für vorne zusätzlich für die Ramteile wie für die Wandler.

Wärmeleitpads empfehle ich 3mm wo keine Chips sind und 2mm wo eben diese kleinen Bauteile etwas rausragen.

Wenn du dann den Stockkühler abnimmst siehst du eh welche Bauteile mit Wärmeleitpads abgedeckt werden müssen, halte dich daran dann kannst du nichts falsch machen! Die Kühler vorne haltest dich ebenso an den abgeklebten vom Originalen. Die Wärmeleitpaste die am AE IV am Anfang schon drauf ist, ist leider zu viel, daher trage diese neu auf aber dünner!

Wenn du dich daran haltest ersparst du dir viel Ärger und Zeit mich hat es bis zum perfekten Setting fast ein Monat gekostet und war schon extrem frustrierend


----------



## openSUSE (28. September 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Montag komm meine Navi. Da es ein Referenzmodell ist hab ich auch schon den passenden Lüfter geholt. Hat aber jemand eine Anleitung wie man den AC IV drauf macht? Die PCGH hat ja beim Video die Montage nicht mitgefilmt.



Warum nimmt man heute noch ein Referenzmodell wenn man dann eh den Lüfter wechselt? Verstehe ich echt nicht.
Wenn du kannst würde ich alles zurückschicken und ein _dich_ ansprechendes Custom-Modell kaufen. 
Das Referenzmodell macht imho nur noch sinn wenn man genau diese Kühlung braucht/mag oder eh auf Wasser umbaut.


----------



## hks1981 (28. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Warum nimmt man heute noch ein Referenzmodell wenn man dann eh den Lüfter wechselt? Verstehe ich echt nicht.
> Wenn du kannst würde ich alles zurückschicken und ein _dich_ ansprechendes Custom-Modell kaufen.
> Das Referenzmodell macht imho nur noch sinn wenn man genau diese Kühlung braucht/mag oder eh auf Wasser umbaut.



Naja weil man die Referenz sehr günstig bekommen kann ggü der fertigen Karten. Bis auf Nitro habe ich bisher auch keine Karte gesehen die mit der Lautstärke und Temps mit dem AE IV wenn man mal alles korrekt gemacht hat mithalten kann.

Vielleicht hat er auch schon den Kühler auf einer älteren Karte und mag den nun mitnehmen?


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja weil man die Referenz sehr günstig bekommen kann ggü der fertigen Karten. Bis auf Nitro habe ich bisher auch keine Karte gesehen die mit der Lautstärke und Temps mit dem AE IV wenn man mal alles korrekt gemacht hat mithalten kann.
> 
> Vielleicht hat er auch schon den Kühler auf einer älteren Karte und mag den nun mitnehmen?



Vor allem nie non XT Referenzkarten sind sehr günstig zu bekommen. Dafür reicht auch sogar der Blower locker.


----------



## openSUSE (28. September 2019)

Naja, wenn ein Tester, wie überall üblich, nur jeweils ein Modell testet kann, dann kann das auch in die Hose gehen. Vergleicht man mal die Tests von einem gleichen Modell untereinander dann gibt es da ja auch schon große Unterschiede.

Ich habe einige Referenz XT Karten auf einen anderen Kühler umgebaut. Für mich erstaunliche war dabei, dass die Karten mit orginal RefKühler schon Temp unterschiede von über 10°C hatten, nach dem umabu waren es aber nur noch um die 4°C Unterschied zwichen den Karten.
Insofern ist die "Qualität" der Chips "gleicher" als die "Qualität" der _imho meist/zum großteil maschinellen_ "Lüftermontage".

Wenn man "basteln" will, dann würde ich  eher Liquidmetal und WLPads an die Backplate vorschlagen (auch bei Custom-Model). Wird imho mehr bringen als die Ref auf einen anderen Kühler umzubauen.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Vor allem nie non XT Referenzkarten sind sehr günstig zu bekommen. Dafür reicht auch sogar der Blower locker.


Klar, wer die Ref wegen der Ref kauft macht ja nichts verkehrt.
Nur würde ich eher ein Custom-Model kaufen (plus wer mag Liquidmetal + WLPads an die Backplate) als die Ref umzubauen auf einen anderen AIR Kühler.


----------



## Elistaer (28. September 2019)

Ich habe mal aus spaß den raytracing shader für minecraft runtergeladen und getestet.

Eigentlich sollte es ja nicht funktionieren BTW nur auf rtx Karten aber es geht auch bei Navi es frist aber wirklich Leistung FPS mäßig rund 50 - 70 FPS in 1440p mit VSR (ohne shader 150 FPS).

Ich muss noch etwas bauen und das Haus größer machen, dann muss ich noch ein Portal zum neter finden will neben fakeln und Laternen die glowstone testen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Warum nimmt man heute noch ein Referenzmodell wenn man dann eh den Lüfter wechselt? Verstehe ich echt nicht.
> Wenn du kannst würde ich alles zurückschicken und ein _dich_ ansprechendes Custom-Modell kaufen.
> Das Referenzmodell macht imho nur noch sinn wenn man genau diese Kühlung braucht/mag oder eh auf Wasser umbaut.


Weil es die gebracht sehr günstig gibt. Eine vergleichbare Referenz wäre knapp 50 € teurer. Und ja für mich ist das viel Geld.


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal aus spaß den raytracing shader für minecraft runtergeladen und getestet.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte es ja nicht funktionieren BTW nur auf rtx Karten aber es geht auch bei Navi es frist aber wirklich Leistung FPS mäßig rund 50 - 70 FPS in 1440p mit VSR (ohne shader 150 FPS).
> 
> ...



Das Raytracing Update ist doch aktuell noch gar nicht verfügbar


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal aus spaß den raytracing shader für minecraft runtergeladen und getestet.
> 
> Eigentlich sollte es ja nicht funktionieren BTW nur auf rtx Karten aber es geht auch bei Navi es frist aber wirklich Leistung FPS mäßig rund 50 - 70 FPS in 1440p mit VSR (ohne shader 150 FPS).
> 
> ...



warum sollte das auf Navi nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2019)

So hab mein Setting jetzt auch Final gemacht.
Diverse Änderungen wurden alle mehr oder minder instabil, etwas Feintuning war aber drin. Dennoch bewege ich mich eher im Promillebereich.
Die Frametimes sind aber echt nice jetzt. Ich musste aber den Lüfter um 100 Umdrehungen anheben und lande jetzt bei 2050 im Mittel 
Hat mal jemand nen Vergleichswert aus dem Ultra für mich bitte, ob Stock oder tweaked ist egal, hauptsache das Setting steht mit bei wenn tweakt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir empfehlen gleich mal andere Wärmeleitpads zu kaufen. Die 6mm Dinger sind viel zu Dick und leiten die Wärme nicht schnell genug an die Backplate weiter. Auch empfehle ich dir Kupferkühlerchen für vorne zusätzlich für die Ramteile wie für die Wandler.
> 
> Wärmeleitpads empfehle ich 3mm wo keine Chips sind und 2mm wo eben diese kleinen Bauteile etwas rausragen.
> 
> ...


Kannst welche empfehlen? Karte kommt Dienstag bis dahin will ich natürlich alle Teile haben.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Kannst welche empfehlen? Karte kommt Dienstag bis dahin will ich natürlich alle Teile haben.



Hätte ich auch Interesse dran, will heute welche bestellen und unter die BP noch welche setzen, dann bin ich durch mit der Navi Karte und die wandert in den HTPC.
Paar Grad auf dem Vram weniger wären ganz nice, im HTPC wird die BP bei mir aktiv gekühlt.


----------



## hks1981 (28. September 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Kannst welche empfehlen? Karte kommt Dienstag bis dahin will ich natürlich alle Teile haben.



Ich habe diese:

https://www.amazon.de/AAB-Cooling-T...=wärmeleitpad&qid=1569662635&s=gateway&sr=8-5

Gibt es auch als 3mm. Empfehle von beiden jeweils 2 Stück dann hast auch was auf reserve.

Kupferkühlerchen habe ich diese genommen:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B075QBGRWB?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image

Und diese für die Wandler

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B075QCLFMC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image

Die Klebedinger sind nicht die besten habe mir extra noch einen Streifen von dem besorgt und neu beklebt

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B07FPKVML7?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image

Musst aber nicht wenn du geduldig bist halten die Originalen auch musst halt fester pressen.


----------



## Elistaer (28. September 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das Raytracing Update ist doch aktuell noch gar nicht verfügbar


Das ist ein shader für OptiFine aber damit funktioniert der Forge mod nicht mehr und auf die mods will ich nur bedingt verzichten.

@RawMangoJuli naja DXR und so aber kann gut sein das die es im Treiber gelöst haben, in metro kann ich zb kein Raytracing nutzen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (28. September 2019)

Wenn man das alles hier so liest, bin ich froh eine WaKü zu haben,keine Probleme mit irgendwas 
Regler nach rechts  und laufen lassen


----------



## RX480 (28. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nur würde ich eher ein Custom-Model kaufen (plus wer mag Liquidmetal + WLPads an die Backplate) als die Ref umzubauen auf einen anderen AIR Kühler.



Finde Es besonders befremdlich das ausgerechnet die Mischhersteller(NV+AMD) anscheinend sehr schlechte WLP verwenden.
Und in der Folge immer beim Hotspot voll daneben liegen.

Hat denn schonmal Jemand  die LM-Pads getestet mit Navi?
https://www.amazon.de/Coollaboratory-Liquid-Metal-Pad-GPU/dp/B000S8FNDS

LM sollte ja zusätzlich die punktuelle Hitze etwas besser in die Breite verteilen.

Muss man nach dem Burn IN nochmal nachziehen?


----------



## hks1981 (28. September 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Wenn man das alles hier so liest, bin ich froh eine WaKü zu haben,keine Probleme mit irgendwas
> Regler nach rechts  und laufen lassen



Da gebe ich dir teilweise schon recht aber eine Wakü auf einer Mittelklasse Karte finde ich dann auch wieder überzogen persönlich. Alleine Pumpe,AB,Radi usw sind ja nicht kostenlos und daher steht das in keiner Relation zu dieser Karte. Ich kann nach dem Umbau im übrigen auch alles nach rechts ziehen und habe jetzt sehr gute Temps aber es fehlten Erfahrungswerte. Heute bräuchte ich keine 30 min um die Karte kühl, leise und schnell mit Luftkühlung zu bekommen!


----------



## RX480 (28. September 2019)

Eigentlich hat Opensuse mit den XT-Customs recht. Es reichen die Modelle mit 2x 100mm Lüfter. (mit ca. 185+15W))
Das wäre momentan die Dragon für 417,90€  und es gab auch schonmal die RAW2 für 412€. Da kommt man mit Eigenbau net hin.
(die PC Dual für 399€ wäre interessant, hat leider noch Keiner)

Das die großen Customs gleich nochmal 10-15W für BlingBling verpulvern finde ich net so toll.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. September 2019)

Warum Flüssigmetall Pads verwenden, wenn man gleich normales Flüssigmetall nehmen kann.
Ist einfacher und auch nicht schlechter und funktioniert bei mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## Ace (28. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir teilweise schon recht aber eine Wakü auf einer Mittelklasse Karte finde ich dann auch wieder überzogen persönlich. Alleine Pumpe,AB,Radi usw sind ja nicht kostenlos und daher steht das in keiner Relation zu dieser Karte. Ich kann nach dem Umbau im übrigen auch alles nach rechts ziehen und habe jetzt sehr gute Temps aber es fehlten Erfahrungswerte. Heute bräuchte ich keine 30 min um die Karte kühl, leise und schnell mit Luftkühlung zu bekommen!



Es kann sich aber nicht jeder eine 2080ti leisten,geschwiegen den dazu die erforderliche Wasserkühlung.deswegen ist auch in einem Preisbereich einer 5700XT eine WaKü doch schon um einiges besser wie eine Luftkühlung.
Wenn ich eine Karte zb. auf einen Morpheus umbaue,kostet mich das auch zusätzlich Geld.
Wenn ich ein billiges Referenz Design erwische für 350€ dazu mir den WaKüler kaufe,einen gebrauchten 280 Radi oder 360er,1m Schlauch,die Pumpe und 6 Anschlüsse 
lege ich 200€ drauf und komme so auf 550 euro.
Asus oder ASRock zb will ja schon über 500€ für seine "guten Modelle" da kann ich mir auch eine Wakü dazu kaufen für einen geringen Aufpreis,
dazu mehr Leistung,Kühler,leiser,langlebiger usw.

Aber...... jeder sieht das anders und hat auch einen anderen Geschmack.


----------



## hellm (28. September 2019)

Wobei die Stromaufnahme für das Bling-Bling bei Radeons ja eher wurscht  bleibt. Nur Nvidia hat einen extra Stromkreis um die Leistungsaufnahme  der gesamten Karte zu messen, bei AMD werden die Spulen als Shunt  verwendet werden, also der Verbrauch wird über die Verlustleistung an den Spulen  berechnet. Das ist nicht nur ungenauer, es wird auch nur die  GPU-Seite berücksichtigt, alles andere auf der Karte trägt nicht zu  diesem Wert bei. Und wirkt somit auch nicht beschränkend hinsichtlich  eines Powerlimits.

Für die Wasserkühlung auf Mittelklasse, da würd ich auch gern meinen Senf zu geben. Ich  hab tatsächlich ne RX480 (für deutlich unter 300€) mit Wasser gekühlt. Und seither ne 1070Ti mit derselben  Kühlung, natürlich ausgenommen der Kühlblock für die Grafikkarte. Der  Rest bleibt ja erhalten, muss also auch nicht unbedingt zur Anschaffung  der Grafikkarte gerechnet werden, außerdem kann man die CPU gleich mit einbinden. Jedoch muss für den GPU-Kühler natürlich nochmal mit  +120€ oder mit Backplate auch noch etwas mehr bei einer Neuanschaffung gerechnet werden. Das  wird allerdings auch nicht weniger mit teureren Karten, die Dimension  der Wakü kann aber kleiner bleiben, also was Radiatoren betrifft.
Was  noch positiv gegenüber Luft ist, keine schweren Kühleraufbauten mehr  auf den Platinen, das tut weder Mutterbrett noch Grafikkarte gut. Eine  deutlich bessere Kühlung, weniger Verlustleistung bei identischem  Setting und deutlich mehr Luft nach oben was OC betrifft, natürlich.
Mit Luft kann  man allerdings deutlich kleiner bauen, bei einer guten Frischluftversorgung der Grafikkarte ist dann auch Wurst ob die 20°C wärmer arbeitet, also sehr viel Performance geht nicht verloren. Naja, die Frametimes bleiben halt besser wenn nicht soviel herumgetaktet wird. Grundsätzlich kann man aber auch gut mit Heatpipes kühlen. Bei über 200W für die Karte merkt man den Unterschied aber schon deutlich.


----------



## hks1981 (28. September 2019)

Das kann schon alles sein, doch man darf nicht vergessen  dass man einen Morpheus oder AE IV über mehrere Gens mitnehmen kann. Man braucht sich doch nur mal ansehen wie lange es schon morpheus und AE gibt! Das Gewicht spielt für die Lebensdauer überhaupt keine Rolle denn meine 290x mit dem AE und dem Mainboard gibt es heute noch und läuft auch noch weiter. Dafür gibt es auch die Schiene und keiner wandert täglich mit seinem Pc herum.

Wasserkühlung verwende ich dann wenn ich ne Karte in ein bestehendes System integrieren möchte, weil es mein Hobby usw. aber man kann mit Luftkühlung auch sehr gute Temps erzeugen und das bei weit weniger Geld .

@ Ace bei deiner Rechnung fehlt aber nun auch noch der Kühler für die Wakü der Karte also kann ich noch immer bei den 550€ Karten sparen bevor ich diese Karte unter Wasser setz.


----------



## openSUSE (28. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/AAB-Cooling-T...=wärmeleitpad&qid=1569662635&s=gateway&sr=8-5
> 
> Gibt es auch als 3mm. Empfehle von beiden jeweils 2 Stück dann hast auch was auf reserve.


 4,79€ * 4 =19,16€


> Kupferkühlerchen habe ich diese genommen:
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B075QBGRWB?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image


+8,89 €



> Und diese für die Wandler
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B075QCLFMC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image


+8,99 €



> Die Klebedinger sind nicht die besten habe mir extra noch einen Streifen von dem besorgt und neu beklebt
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B07FPKVML7?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image


+11,99 €

Macht zusammen 49,03€ nur für "Kleinkram", macht *meiner Meinung nach* schlicht keinen sinn, dann lieber doch direkt ein Custom-Modell.


----------



## hks1981 (28. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> 4,79€ * 4 =19,16€
> 
> +8,89 €
> 
> ...



Na bin ich froh das man heute noch selbst entscheiden darf. Wenn du eine Custom bevorzugst ist ja alles gut aber ich bevorzuge diese Variante. Auch wenn du es nicht verstehen willst. Ich bin leiser und kühler unterwegs als jede Custom Variante und habe neue Erfahrungswerte gesammelt, somit habe ich mein Hobby umgesetzt


----------



## openSUSE (28. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Na bin ich froh das man heute noch selbst entscheiden darf. Wenn du eine Custom bevorzugst ist ja alles gut aber ich bevorzuge diese Variante. Auch wenn du es nicht verstehen willst. Ich bin leiser und kühler unterwegs als jede Custom Variante und habe neue Erfahrungswerte gesammelt, somit habe ich mein Hobby umgesetzt


Genau, da bin ich 100% bei dir. *SELBST ENTSCHEIDEN!*
Dazu gehört aber auch die Fakten zu kennen. 
REF Karte + Custom Kühler + eventuell "Kleinkram" bedeutet eben nicht IMMER die bessere Wahl, oft wird eine CustomKarte (plus eventuell Liquidmetal usw) einfach die bessere Alternative  sein.
Aber dazu darfst du, wie jeder Andere auch, eine abweichende Meinung haben. Ist doch schön so ein Forum - Meinungsaustausch usw

Bei einer Vega56 habe ich dazu auch wieder eine andere Meinung, Vega56 ref kaufen MorpheusII drauf + Vega64Bios und ab gehts. (*Meiner Meinung nach!*)
Aber bei Navi? Nee, da ist _JETZT_ imho eine CustomKarte die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Ace (28. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @ Ace bei deiner Rechnung fehlt aber nun auch noch der Kühler für die Wakü der Karte also kann ich noch immer bei den 550€ Karten sparen bevor ich diese Karte unter Wasser setz.



Nee wieso ?
350€ die Karte + 109€ Kühler,Pumpe +AGB 40€ neu (gebraucht ca 25€), 6 Anschlüsse 17,50neu  (gebraucht 10€), Schlauch 1m 4€, Radi (gebraucht 30€)
dazu noch 2 Lüfter macht 550€


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2019)

So Preisdebatten sind doch fruchtlos, hat alles seine Daseinsberechtigung wie ich finde. Mein Morpheus ist jetzt schon auf Karte 3 verbaut, das ist schon rentabel für mich.
Andererseits schmeiße ich manchmal allein für WLPaste Unsummen in den Trichter.Man muss eben auch betrachten was man gerne hätte, reicht, reicht nicht jedem und manchen ist beste gerade gut genug oder das selbst erstellte das liebste. Mein Schlumpf hat auch keine daseinsberechtigung im klassischen Sinne, meine non XT trägt einen XT Kühler ohne eigentlichen Vorteil. Dennoch sind beide ein Unikat.

@HKS: Also für die Backplate2-3mm sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2019)

Ich hab jetzt alles in allem 410 € bezahlt. Ja für 430 gäbe es schon eine laute Custom. Aber den Kühler kann ich ja später weiter verwenden. Ist such nicht so fett wie der Morpheus


----------



## openSUSE (28. September 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt alles in allem 410 € bezahlt. Ja für 430 gäbe es schon eine laute Custom. Aber den Kühler kann ich ja später weiter verwenden. Ist such nicht so fett wie der Morpheus



Kannst du das bitte mal etwas aufschlüsseln?


----------



## drstoecker (28. September 2019)

Wichtig ist doch das wir alle am Ende des Tages auf das selbe Ergebnis kommen, fun fun fun am Hobby!!!


----------



## hks1981 (28. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> So Preisdebatten sind doch fruchtlos, hat alles seine Daseinsberechtigung wie ich finde. Mein Morpheus ist jetzt schon auf Karte 3 verbaut, das ist schon rentabel für mich.
> Andererseits schmeiße ich manchmal allein für WLPaste Unsummen in den Trichter.Man muss eben auch betrachten was man gerne hätte, reicht, reicht nicht jedem und manchen ist beste gerade gut genug oder das selbst erstellte das liebste. Mein Schlumpf hat auch keine daseinsberechtigung im klassischen Sinne, meine non XT trägt einen XT Kühler ohne eigentlichen Vorteil. Dennoch sind beide ein Unikat.
> 
> @HKS: Also für die Backplate2-3mm sehe ich das richtig?



Ja genau für die BP Seite. Die 2mm Dinger überall wo was drüber steht und die 3mm überall wo es plan ist.


----------



## RX480 (28. September 2019)

Es gibt Bastler wie hks und Ace, da sollte auch der Spass mit zählen. 
Und es gibt linke Hände, die sich über LM-Pads freuen.(ist ja net mal teurer)

Falls Jemand noch mit dem MPT arbeitet, Es ist eine Unstimmigkeit bei dem kleinen State im Wattman aufgefallen!
Einige Grakas haben anscheinend net die 750mV von Haus aus.
Bei Leuten, wo die minSpannung zu sehr absackt, da könnte man mal im MPT den Mindestwert etwas anheben.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/da92ei/fixed_my_stuttering_issue_5700xt/
Anyhow the min GFX voltage is actually below what it should be. I confirmed this was true on my 5700 XT. I was not as far below as this person but still .025 mv so I set my soft power play table for both the GFX and SoC to 776 mv which then after a reboot is now at the correct min voltage floor of 750 mv.

Weiss jetzt net ob einige Hersteller ein negatives Offset benutzt haben im Bios, oder wo Das herkommt.

btw.
Wo die 10-15W fürs BlingBling herkommen ist eigentlich egal. Es muss aber mit gekühlt werden.  
Eigentlich wollen die Meisten bei 185W Powerlimit +15W Rest die Lüfter möglichst niedrig laufen lassen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. September 2019)

wenn das stimmt dann hätte man hier wohl Navi14 und Navi14 Salvage

Exclusive: AMD Launching 7nm Based Radeon RX 5500M And RX 5300M - Positioned To Take Out NVIDIA's Mid-End Mobility Lineup

würde auch dazu passen, das Nvidia ne 1660 Super und 1650 Super brigen soll

Navi12 dann RX5900(XT)?




Elistaer schrieb:


> @RawMangoJuli naja DXR und so aber kann gut sein das die es im Treiber gelöst haben, in metro kann ich zb kein Raytracing nutzen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk




meinst du die Continuum Shaders RT?


----------



## RX480 (28. September 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wenn das stimmt dann hätte man hier wohl Navi14 und Navi14 Salvage
> Exclusive: AMD Launching 7nm Based Radeon RX 5500M And RX 5300M - Positioned To Take Out NVIDIA's Mid-End Mobility Lineup



Schön, das der Reviewer gleich über CPU+GPU von AMD nachgedacht hat. Nur ein Verbrauchsvgl. vs. Intel+NV fehlt.


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2019)

@RX480: Wie will er denn die SOC Voltage ausgelesen haben?
@RawMango: Netter Link, sieht interessant aus. Wobei ich schon einige wenige Modelle gesehen habe wo eine 1660ti mobile für unter 1000 Euro zu haben war. (letztes Aldi Angebot z.B.)


----------



## RX480 (28. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @RX480: Wie will er denn die SOC Voltage ausgelesen haben?



edit: sieht man im MemTweakerXL
(weiss net ob der nonXL das auch zeigt)

Der XL funzt leider nur im W10-Testmodus. (da gehen net alle Games)
AMD Memory Tweak - Read/Modify Timings on the fly! | Page 11 | guru3D Forums

btw.
Lest Ihr eigentlich auch manchmal beim Mem-Takt 874 statt 875 in GPU-Z aus? (sowas gibts vereinzelt bei Vega)
Falls der Vram tatsächlich auf 874 fällt, wäre das CL12.(= zu scharf und ECC greift ein)
Also in so einem Fall besser Mem-Takt auf 880.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Kannst du das bitte mal etwas aufschlüsseln?


350 Karte. 50 Kühler und 10 € Kleinkram.


----------



## RX480 (28. September 2019)

Net schlecht!
350€ ist ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. September 2019)

Jupp. Und Dienstag wird gebastelt.


----------



## Elistaer (28. September 2019)

PowerColor RedDevil bekommt Konkurrenz.

sieht schon geil aus die Liquid Devil 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (28. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> PowerColor RedDevil bekommt Konkurrenz.
> 
> sieht schon geil aus die Liquid Devil
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Na da können wir mal auf den Preis gespannt sein. Ein Schnäppchen vermute ich mal nicht. Aber Klasse für Leute die sich einen Kühlerwechsel für Wasser nicht zutrauen und volle Garantie!


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2019)

Hat schon ein feches Design. Power Color haut echt mal auf die Kacke bei Navi.


----------



## Elistaer (28. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat schon ein feches Design. Power Color haut echt mal auf die Kacke bei Navi.


Ich bin noch auf Sapphire gespannt die wollten ja auch noch eine liquid bringen.

Wenn hier nicht geschlampt wurde beim zusammen bauen dann ist die mit der rohleistung der devil echt Nummer.

Für alle die ungerne hand anlegen auf jeden Fall interessant und kein Verlust der Garantie. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (28. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich bin noch auf Sapphire gespannt die wollten ja auch noch eine liquid bringen.
> 
> Wenn hier nicht geschlampt wurde beim zusammen bauen dann ist die mit der rohleistung der devil echt Nummer.
> 
> ...



Findet sicher seine Abnehmer, es gibt auch Leute die kaufen rein aufgrund des Designs, da kommts nicht wirklich auf ein paar % hier oder da an, sondern eher auf ein schickes, rundes Gesamtsystem. Die wird dann bei Alternate und Co einfach in den Warenkorb gepackt und fertig.


----------



## Ace (29. September 2019)

Die PowerColor wird so um die 550€ - 580€ kosten,ist ja das Referenz Design drunter.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. September 2019)

So die Sapphire RX 5700xt Nitro + ist bestellt [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2019)

mtrai bei guru3d hat mal sein aktuelles MAX gebencht. (Vram-Takt nur 912 = Grenze ECC-Fehlerkorr.)

Interessanterweise scheint SOC-Clock auch durch den hohen eff.Takt der GPU mit hoch zu gehen:
(hat sicher vorher das Limit etwas angehoben, falls es kein Auslesefehler ist)


----------



## Elistaer (29. September 2019)

Wie hoch bekommt ihr euren VRam ich habe jetzt stabil in metro EfT und minecraft mit shader mod 930 MHz erreicht 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2019)

Nicht übel, meine gepimpte non XT kommt auf 4800 was etwas einer XT entspricht, darauf nochmal 20%+ ist schon einiges. Ist aber immer noch deutlich unter meiner Seven im Beastbuild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann er das mal validieren, die SOC lässt sich doch sauber auslesen mit GPUZ, würde mich mal interessieren ob die wirklich mit dem CoreClock auch syncronisiert.



Elistaer schrieb:


> Wie hoch bekommt ihr euren VRam ich habe jetzt stabil in metro EfT und minecraft mit shader mod 930 MHz erreicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk




950


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2019)

Da ist bei Ihm auch Ende Fahnenstange mit 348W. (ist ja nur Ausloten des Machbaren)
prinzipiell:
Für 24/7 in 4k@TB ist die Seven halt unschlagbar. Da passt die Effizienz sehr gut zu den Frametimes.

btw.
Spielt lieber mal Metro 2033 Redux für lau. 
Steam ging gestern noch net, aber Epic.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann er das mal validieren, die SOC lässt sich doch sauber auslesen mit GPUZ, würde mich mal interessieren ob die wirklich mit dem CoreClock auch syncronisiert.



Bin dort leider net angemeldet und werds auch net machen. Kannste also nur selbst nachfragen:
Navi RDNA Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! | Page 22 | guru3D Forums

Gurdi, Du hast ja früher auch gern unnötige Threads eliminiert bzw. Prioritäten geändert.
Hier bei OnnA#617 mal in die Spoiler schauen:
RX Vega Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! (cont.) | Page 31 | guru3D Forums

btw.
Meine Posts HIER bitte auch net auf die Goldwaage legen, weil ichs net selbst testen kann.(bleibe erstmal bei Vega@Cf)


----------



## Elistaer (29. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Da ist bei Ihm auch Ende Fahnenstange mit 348W. (ist ja nur Ausloten des Machbaren)
> prinzipiell:
> Für 24/7 in 4k@TB ist die Seven halt unschlagbar. Da passt die Effizienz sehr gut zu den Frametimes.
> 
> ...


Metro ist exclusive im epic store kostenlos also ähnlich zu batman letzte Woche. Aber ich werde es mir mal runterladen Exodus hat mich angefixt. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (29. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich bin noch auf Sapphire gespannt die wollten ja auch noch eine liquid bringen.
> 
> Wenn hier nicht geschlampt wurde beim zusammen bauen dann ist die mit der rohleistung der devil echt Nummer.
> 
> ...



die Rede war doch von einer toxic?
Sapphire RX 5700 XT Toxic is Coming In September – Own Snap


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. September 2019)

weiß jemand, ob die 5700 non XT MSI Gaming X die selbe Platine wie die 5700 XT MSI Gaming X hat?

finde nirgendwo n Bild zur non XT


----------



## EyRaptor (29. September 2019)

@Gurdi, also deine Radeon7 ist für die kleine Navi unerreichbar.

Der Score wurde mit realen 2150 - 2190 mhz (~2170mhz) und 930 mhz speicher geschafft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SOC Clock gieng dabei bis 1267 mhz ...


----------



## Komolze (29. September 2019)

Ich habe jetzt mal den 19.2.2 whql installierr. Den Alten vorher deinstalliert. Ich habe relativ reproduzierbar das Problem, daß im Spiel merklich plötzlich die Frametimes schlechter werden, aber es läuft noch alles, auch GPU Z sieht normal aus. Auf dem zweiten Monitor werden geöffnete Fenster schwarz (z. B. Steam Friendslist o. ä) auch im Steam Overlay wird alles schwarz. Wenn ich dann das Spiel schließe geht die ASIC auf IDLE Watt, die Vcore bleibt aber auf max und der GPU Takt schwankt zwischen 1850 und 2450 MHZ hin uns her. Wenn ich dann bisschen was rumtabbe stürzt der Treiber ab. Vorher werden beide Monitore kurz schwarz. Das Problem hatte ich auch beim 19.2.2 non WHQL. hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?
Also bis zu dem Zeitpunkt , dass irgendwas abkackt im Treiber, läuft dieser Performant und Fehlerfrei. Das Problem tritt meist nach ca. 30 Minuten im Game auf. Konnte das bei zwei Spielen feststellen. Mehr spiele ich aktuell nicht


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> SOC Clock gieng dabei bis 1267 mhz ...



Also hat mtrai evtl. doch schon Was verstellt.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also hat mtrai evtl. doch schon Was verstellt.



Dürfte eher ein Auslesefehler sein. 

@Komolze: Derartige Probleme hatte ich noch nicht. Offenbar machen Multimonitor immer noch Probleme.


----------



## hks1981 (29. September 2019)

Was ich noch immer nicht ganz verstehe, wieso testet keiner seine OC Werte in Games? Sorry aber z.B. Superposition wenn ich Stock habe erreiche ich 7.300 Points bei 4K wenn ich UV mache erreiche ich 7.069 was bedeutet dies in Games? 

GTA V -1FPS, Metro -1FPS, Anno 1800 0 FPS, Kingdom Comes 0FPS. Aber das ganze statt 180-200W nur mit 159W. Da dürften die 100-130MHZ weniger kaum ins Gewicht fallen beim Gamen. Im Schnitt habe ich 1887 MHZ wenn ich auf Vsync verzichte.Pünktchen sehen in Benches gut aus ich weiß, aber wenn es in Games keine bzw. wenig Mehrleistung bringt ist es doch für die Katz findet ihr nicht?


----------



## Komolze (29. September 2019)

wo wir wieder beim Thema Hobby wären....


----------



## hks1981 (29. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> wo wir wieder beim Thema Hobby wären....



Natürlich gar keine Frage! Es gibt auch User die ihren kompletten Einstellungen nur durch Benches jagen und dann wieder welche die Zocken. Finde es halt nur kurios dass eigentlich kaum Verlust nach unten in Spielen gibt, aber bei deutlich weniger Verbrauch, aber bei Benches glaubst gleich wenn man da 2-300 Pünktchen mehr siehst das dies beim Gamen sich auch wiederspiegeln muss/sollte.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Natürlich gar keine Frage! Es gibt auch User die ihren kompletten Einstellungen nur durch Benches jagen und dann wieder welche die Zocken. Finde es halt nur kurios dass eigentlich kaum Verlust nach unten in Spielen gibt, aber bei deutlich weniger Verbrauch, aber bei Benches glaubst gleich wenn man da 2-300 Pünktchen mehr siehst das dies beim Gamen sich auch wiederspiegeln muss/sollte.



Naja mein Overclocking der non XT sehe ich schon recht deutlich in den Benches, auch das Festnageln vom Takt macht sich deutlich bemerkbar. Der Rest ist mehr Systempflege, paar Pünktchen mehr oder weniger, ist halb fürs gute Gefühl.


----------



## openSUSE (29. September 2019)

Naja, GPU Benchmarks haben halt oft weniger CPU Einfluss, sind leichter reproduzierbarer, einfacherer um gleiche Settings zu nutzen, usw
Vorallem aber sieht man kleinere Änderungen viel deutlicher, also das was du eigentlich "kritisierst" halt ich für einen deutlichen Vorteil. 
Zumindest wenn man UV/OC VRAM UV/OC usw usw probieren möchte halte ich die GPU Benchmarks für brauchbar.
Um gleiche GPUS/Architektur zu vergleichen finde ich das recht nützlich, nvidia vs AMD sehe ich aber auch lieber in GameFPS.


----------



## Gurdi (29. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Naja, GPU Benchmarks haben halt oft weniger CPU Einfluss, sind leichter reproduzierbarer, einfacherer um gleiche Settings zu nutzen, usw
> Vorallem aber sieht man kleinere Änderungen viel deutlicher, also das was du eigentlich "kritisierst" halt ich für einen deutlichen Vorteil.
> Zumindest wenn man UV/OC VRAM UV/OC usw usw probieren möchte halte ich die GPU Benchmarks für brauchbar.
> Um gleiche GPUS/Architektur zu vergleichen finde ich das recht nützlich, nvidia vs AMD sehe ich aber auch lieber in GameFPS.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (29. September 2019)

Ich hab auch ab und zu Blackscreens aber komischer weise nur bei 2 Bildschirmen mit verwendung von Discord + Game & Browser...

Auch wenn der Treiber von AMD nicht ganz unschuldig ist, denke ich aber auch das es von Windows 10 kommen kann weil die ja ihre tollen Soundprobleme aktuell haben und auf das KB 4517211 verweisen..., denn es tritt ja nur auf wenn Discord angemacht wird... Browser und Game gehen Problemlos...
Bei Game + Discord wird nur das Discord Fenster Schwarz und dann hängt sich das Programm auch ab und zu auf... 

Also ich kann sehen das beim AMD Treiber bei Navi was schief läuft ,aber ich glaube auch das gerade bei den Blackscreens noch irgendwas außer dem AMD Treiber nicht so ganz reibungslos funktioniert... 
Entweder halt Discord oder Windows 10... 

P.S. Mit TS3 funktioniert alles ohne jeglichen Fehler bei mir, abgesehen von der Soundausgabe die dann doch unterschiedliche Lautstärken ab und zu einstellt...


----------



## RX480 (29. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was ich noch immer nicht ganz verstehe, wieso testet keiner seine OC Werte in Games? Sorry aber z.B. Superposition wenn ich Stock habe erreiche ich 7.300 Points bei 4K wenn ich UV mache erreiche ich 7.069 was bedeutet dies in Games?
> GTA V -1FPS, Metro -1FPS, Anno 1800 0 FPS, Kingdom Comes 0FPS. Aber das ganze statt 180-200W nur mit 159W.



Für die MemoryTweaks wäre eh der Firestrike das bessere Maß.( oder AIDA64 GPGPU-MemoryCopy)
Sup hängt zu sehr vom Takt der ROP´s ab.


----------



## openSUSE (30. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Für die MemoryTweaks wäre eh der Firestrike das bessere Maß.( oder AIDA64 GPGPU-MemoryCopy)
> Sup hängt zu sehr vom Takt der ROP´s ab.



Sup zeigt schon in der ersten Sekunde ob der VRam "Überfahren" wird. Ist die max FPS in der ersten Sekunde schon schlechter als zuvor, dann einfach ESC und VRam etwas  nachstellen. Schneller geht es kaum um den VRam zumindest grob einzustellen.


----------



## Elistaer (30. September 2019)

@Gurdi ich würde immer noch gerne dein Programm zum Benchmark wissen wenn das öffentlich ist. Dann würde ich da mal für minecraft ein run mit dem raytracing shader und ohne machen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @Gurdi ich würde immer noch gerne dein Programm zum Benchmark wissen wenn das öffentlich ist. Dann würde ich da mal für minecraft ein run mit dem raytracing shader und ohne machen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht? Welches Programm meinst du? Das zum tweaken? Ansonsten nutze ich Ocat oder CapFrameX von Gauusmath.


----------



## gaussmath (30. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ansonsten nutze ich Ocat oder CapFrameX von Gauusmath.



Gibt's einen bestimmten Grund, weshalb du mal das eine oder andere nutzt? Wenn es Probleme mit CX gibt, bitte an mich reporten. Das Tool wird ja immer weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Gibt's einen bestimmten Grund, weshalb du mal das eine oder andere nutzt? Wenn es Probleme mit CX gibt, bitte an mich reporten. Das Tool wird ja immer weiterentwickelt.



Ocat für schnelle Messungen, zum reinstellen oder Archivieren nehme ich in der Regel dein Tool.


----------



## gaussmath (30. September 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ocat für schnelle Messungen, zum reinstellen oder Archivieren nehme ich in der Regel dein Tool.



Nur mal so aus Interesse, OCAT für schnelle Messungen? Du kannst mit CX auch schnell messen. ^^ Einfach starten und Capture Hotkey drücken... Oder ist es die Ignore-Liste? Hast du die mal angefasst/gepflegt? Sag mal ehrlich, ist das zu umständlich?


----------



## Noahbet (30. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es gibt Bastler wie hks und Ace, da sollte auch der Spass mit zählen.
> Und es gibt linke Hände, die sich über LM-Pads freuen.(ist ja net mal teurer)
> 
> Falls Jemand noch mit dem MPT arbeitet, Es ist eine Unstimmigkeit bei dem kleinen State im Wattman aufgefallen!
> ...



entweder war bei meiner 5700 XT Red Devil die Lösung die min. Freq. "richtig" einzustellen (laut den reddit post) oder die SOC Spannung auf 1.2V . 
Konnte Gestern problemlos ohne Blackscreens,.. spielen


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Um zu klären, was letztendlich geholfen hat, könntest Du ja mal bitte mit der SOC-Spannung auf 1100mV runtergehen.


----------



## na:L (30. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> entweder war bei meiner 5700 XT Red Devil die Lösung die min. Freq. "richtig" einzustellen (laut den reddit post) oder die SOC Spannung auf 1.2V .
> Konnte Gestern problemlos ohne Blackscreens,.. spielen



Meine Blackscreens habe durch den geringeren VRAM-Takt erreicht. Kurz vorher gab es immer Bildstottern mit Tonaussetzern oder schwarze Artefakte.


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Am WE hatte ich mal ein Problem mit RTSS in BF 4. Die Sensordaten haben geflackert als ob die Frequenz net zum Bild passt.(kann auch am Cf gelegen haben, was gaaaanz früher in BF 4 net sauber war)
Da in GRB auch schon ein netter Trick eingebaut ist mit z.Bsp. 60Hz Vordergrund+30Hz Hintergrund dachte ich mir, DoubleVsync o.ä. wäre net schlecht falls man keinen 4k-FS-Moni/TV hat.

Anscheinend kann man Vsync OFF + RTSS "scanline sync" zur Abhilfe nutzen.
(ging bei mir auf jeden Fall schon besser als Ohne)
scanline sync auf 2 (bei mir getestet mit 4k@TB@50Hz)


----------



## DR390 (30. September 2019)

So, ich habe meine Red Devil jetzt auch seit letzten Mittwoch im richtigen System im Einsatz. ( Specs siehe Signatur falls wichtig ).

Habe auch diese tollen "Blackscreens" die völlig Random auftreten. Egal wo. Unter PUBG gefühlt etwas häufiger als unter Minecraft. Auch beim tabben ist es 1-2 Mal passiert aber häufiger einfach so.
Hab von allem das Neueste installiert, evtl ein Downgrade der Radeon Treiber soll helfen habe ich gehört? Habe auch 3 Monitore angeschlossen, aber damit hatte die Red Devil im alten System auch kein Problem.
1x WQHD 144Hz 1xFullHD 144Hz und 1xFullHD 60Hz
Habe auch gelesen das es wohl probleme gibt mit unterschiedlichen Herzzahlen bei MultiMonitoring.
Gezockt wird ja eh nru auf dem WQHD. Selbst die alte 1060 hatte mit 144Hz und 60Hz kein Problem auch wenns nur 2 monitore waren.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aktuell bekannt. Schau mal im Navi Laberthread vorbei und schilder da dein Problem. Da bist du nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.
> Es kann u.U. relativ leicht mit dem MPT Tool behoben werden. Es liegt nicht am Treiber also ein Downgrade ist nicht nötig und auch nicht an den 3 Monitoren. Die unterschiedlichen Frequenzen können evtl zu rucklern führen, wenn du auf 144Hz zockst und auf dem 60Hz Monitor iwas anderes ist, könnte der 60Hz Monitor ruckeln, das sollte dir bewusst sein. Aber das hat nichts mit den Blackscreens zu tun.



Hiermit erledigt. Was ist denn das MPT Tool ?  Was muss ich machen, damit ich in Ruhe zocken kann.


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Nehm zum Spielen halt nur den Hauptmoni. Nur im Desktopbetrieb den 2. an. 
(man muss wohl einfach auf bessere Treiber warten)
MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update 1.1.0) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB

Tabben ist net so gut "momentan".
Bei Blackscreen liegt evtl. ein Fehler Fenster/Vollbild vor. Kannst mal 2x ALT+Enter probieren.


----------



## DR390 (30. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nehm zum Spielen halt nur den Hauptmoni. Nur im Desktopbetrieb den 2. an.
> (man muss wohl einfach auf bessere Treiber warten)
> MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update 1.1.0) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB
> 
> ...



Ich hab die 3 Monitore ja nicht aus nem Designaspekt  wenn ich z.B. Streame ( was ich dank dem neuen System jetzt eigentlich durchgehend mache ) liegen auf den beiden anderen Bildschirme eben die Tools / mein Stream, spotify usw. 
Also kann ich Streamen mit den aktuellen Treibern quasi knicken. Richtig? 

Versuche mich heute Abend mal am MPT und dann falls es auftritt die 2x ALT+Enter. Danke schonmal!


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

DR390 schrieb:


> Ich hab die 3 Monitore ja nicht aus nem Designaspekt  wenn ich z.B. Streame ( was ich dank dem neuen System jetzt eigentlich durchgehend mache ) liegen auf den beiden anderen Bildschirme eben die Tools / mein Stream, spotify usw.
> Also kann ich Streamen mit den aktuellen Treibern quasi knicken. Richtig?



Weiss ich net, evtl. gehts ja wenn Alle auf 60Hz laufen.

Beim MPT brauchst Du noch das Bios zum Einlesen. (per GPU-Z auf den Desktop speichern)
Würde vorsichtshalber wie Noahbet mal nach der minimalen Spannung schauen im Wattman, ggf. im MPT anheben.
min GFX 776...785 und SOC 1100, dann write sppt und neu booten.
Dann erstmal Multimoni austesten. (OCen/UVen erst später)


----------



## DR390 (30. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Weiss ich net, evtl. gehts ja wenn Alle auf 60Hz laufen.
> 
> Beim MPT brauchst Du noch das Bios zum Einlesen. (per GPU-Z auf den Desktop speichern)
> Würde vorsichtshalber wie Noahbet mal nach der minimalen Spannung schauen im Wattman, ggf. im MPT anheben.
> ...



Die variante mit alle auf 60Herz würde ich gerne nicht nutzen. Dann brauch ich ja keine 144Hz Monitore  Als Test natürlich ne Möglichkeit.

Alles klar probiere ich heute Abend mal. 
GFX / SOC ( OCen / UVen) --> Mir versteht Bahnhof  Kannst du mich da kurz aufklären bzw. auf Literatur verweisen, die mir das erklärt ? 

OC = Overclocking
UV = Undervolting verstehe ich, aber in wie weit betrifft mich das bei dem Problem?


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

War nur meine persönliche Meinung = erst mal mit sicheren Werten testen.(gerade mit MultiMoni)
GFX ist die GPU und SOC der Speicherkontroller. Siehst Du im MPT unter "Power and Voltage".

Spielereien später:
OCen = Übertakten. (evtl. sogar mit mehr Leistungsgrenze im Wattman, falls Kühlung und Lautstärke passen)
UVen = Untervolten. (bei Standardtakt versuchen mit weniger Spannung auszukommen, vorsichthalber im Wattman den Mittelwert etwas anheben bevor der rechte Maximalwert reduziert wird, ala Seven)


----------



## Noahbet (30. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Um zu klären, was letztendlich geholfen hat, könntest Du ja mal bitte mit der SOC-Spannung auf 1100mV runtergehen.



Probier ich dann heute Abend nochmal aus


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Kuerung der besten Radeon RX 5700 (XT) - ComputerBase


----------



## hks1981 (30. September 2019)

Was mich interessieren würde zur Red Devil, wie sehen denn da die Memory Temps beim Zocken aus?

Edit: finde das ja wirklich interessant 

GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x731F
113-D1820501-101
NAVI10 A1 D1820501 XT 8GB 300e/875m
(C) 1988-2018, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER017.001.000.042.012566
D1820501.101
Thermal Limits
  Edge: 115°C
  Hotspot: 115°C
  HBM: 115°C

115c auf den Speicher wenn das Safe ist, dann wäre ja alles egal gewesen mit dem Optimieren denn selbst 90-95c sind dann ja schwer in Ordnung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. September 2019)

Da hab ich ja die richtige xt bestellt [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Noahbet (30. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde zur Red Devil, wie sehen denn da die Memory Temps beim Zocken aus?
> 
> Edit: finde das ja wirklich interessant
> 
> ...



80°C bei mir in Battlefield V und Assetto Corsa Competitizione (ACC auf Triple Screen) alles auf Max. Settings, Overwatch, CSGO deutlich drunter mit ca. 60-70°C


----------



## hks1981 (30. September 2019)

Noahbet schrieb:


> 80°C bei mir in Battlefield V und Assetto Corsa Competitizione (ACC auf Triple Screen) alles auf Max. Settings, Overwatch, CSGO deutlich drunter mit ca. 60-70°C



Danke dir! Mit Vsync oder ohne? Framelimiter?


----------



## Noahbet (30. September 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Danke dir! Mit Vsync oder ohne? Framelimiter?



ohne Vsync, Framelimit auf 144 gesetzt


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Was hast Du für Triple Screen ? (3x 144Hz , FHD oder mehr)
Gabs Probleme oder spezielle Lösungen? (bzgl. Moni-Settings und Anschlüssen)


----------



## Noahbet (30. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was hast Du für Triple Screen ? (3x 144Hz , FHD oder mehr)
> Gabs Probleme oder spezielle Lösungen? (bzgl. Moni-Settings)



Hab 3x 24" angeschlossen, der Hauptbildschirm hat 144hz die anderen Standard 60hz. 
Probleme die üblichen mit Blackscreen - Lösungen bis jetzt SOC Spannung auf 1.2V und die min. Freq. im Wattman hochgestellt wie im Reddit Post weiter vorne verlinkt. 

Mit diesen Einstellung hab ich bis jetzt Problemlos spielen können ohne Blackscreen oder ähnlichem. 
Werde Später noch die SOC Spannung auf 1.1V runterstellen und schauen ob es immernoch klappt.


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Alle per DP?

oder immer noch so:
Hauptmonitor: DP auf DP (Monitor -> Graka)
Zweitmonitor: HDMI auf DP
Drittmonitor : HDMI auf HDMI

Hängt der 2.+3. dann am Hauptmoni? (habe gar keine Ahnung von sowas)


----------



## Noahbet (30. September 2019)

Hauptmonitor: DP auf DP (Monitor -> Graka)
 Zweitmonitor: HDMI auf DP
 Drittmonitor : HDMI auf HDMI

ja immer noch so. 

Nein die hängen dann an der Graka. (hat ja 4 Slots - 3x DP und 1x HDMI)


----------



## Coolviper (30. September 2019)

Ich habe mir eine Referenz XFX 5700 XT für 374€ bei MM (über eBay) bestellt. Mein TT2 Eigenbau wird doch noch zum Einsatz kommen. 50€ und mehr für eine Custom ist mir doch zu viel. Bin gespannt ob der TT2 Umbau die Leistung gut genug kühlen kann.


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Wenn net, halt Retour und dann die PC-Dual als Ghettomodd.
(+Verkauf vom TT2)


----------



## Coolviper (30. September 2019)

Ich habe mir die Kühler einzeln von verschiedenen Custom angeschaut (so weit das möglich war). Der Dual Kühler dürfte ungefähr gleiche Kühlleistung haben wie der TT2. Red Dregon und/oder  Thicc II/Pulse Kühler sind glaube ich eine bissl besser. Mein neuer Infrarot Thermometer wartet schon auf sein Einsatz


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Ist klar, die Dual und Dragon sind ja nur 2-Slot. 
Aber da könnte ein Ghettomod schonmal reichen, wenn man net allzuviel OCen will.

Pulse oder Raw2 könnten mit Ghettomod bestimmt schon Einiges ab!
z.Vgl. die MSi Gaming X  macht in der Dual-Lüfter-Liga auch ne gute Figur. Da sollte man schon hinkommen.

btw.
Das die Ultra letzte Woche zum Preis der normalen THICC im MS war klang verführerisch.
Man weiss halt net wie gut das Binning ist und ob Navi A10/20 schon ne Rev. ist.


----------



## openSUSE (30. September 2019)

Wird ja auch Zeit. 

gerade auf Twitter:


> Radeon RX@Radeon
> 
> Later today we'll be releasing Radeon Software 19.9.3, with support for @GhostRecon
> Breakpoint, as well as *Radeon Image Sharpening support for @AMD
> Radeon RX Vega graphics cards including Radeon VII.*  Stay tuned for the download link!



Das "including Radeon VII" finde ich schon etwas lustig :O


----------



## hks1981 (30. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wird ja auch Zeit.
> 
> gerade auf Twitter:
> 
> ...



Wieso lustig? Die VII wurde ja eigentlich nie wirklich als Gamerkarte betitelt sondern es wurde aus der Not gemacht  Daher kann ich dem Satz gut folgen.


----------



## Komolze (30. September 2019)

Ich überlege ob ich vorübergehend so etwas kaufe bis die treiber gut funktionieren mit dual monitor. GANA USB zu VGA Adapter, USB 3.0/2.0 zu VGA Video Adapter, 1080P USB auf VGA Video Adapter Konverter, Externe Grafikkarte für PC, Laptop Windows 10/8.1/8/7/XP - Schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07TKB9W6Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_XVIKDbRNNY2DE

hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen? 

der 60hz FullHD Monitor der dort angeschlossen werden würde dient nur als Steam Anzeige oder fürn Browser


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wird ja auch Zeit.
> 
> gerade auf Twitter:
> 
> ...



Sehr geil. Wenn jetzt noch mein VSR Bug weg ist, dann freut sich meine VII über neue Treiber und RIS.


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ich überlege ob ich vorübergehend so etwas kaufe bis die treiber gut funktionieren mit dual monitor.



Schon Alles analog Noahbet versucht?
Abscheinend waren ja nur die Spannungen  bei minGFX und SOC zu niedrig.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. September 2019)

> Was mich interessieren würde zur Red Devil, wie sehen denn da die Memory Temps beim Zocken aus?


Langzeittest:
Nach über 3 Stunden GTA5 peakt die Mem Temp bei 88° und der Hotspot bei 91°
 Texturen, Shader, Schatten (also die krassen Einstellungen) auf hoch und der Rest auf Ultra, MSAAx4, Mit Vsync als Framelimiter auf 144 FPS
Läuft konstant mit ~100-115 FPS.
Alles @Stock
Karte ist dabei fast unhörbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fragt mich nicht was mit dem GPU Takt schief läuft 



> 80°C bei mir in Battlefield V und Assetto Corsa Competitizione (ACC auf  Triple Screen) alles auf Max. Settings, Overwatch, CSGO deutlich drunter  mit ca. 60-70°C


Ohne UV? Mach ich irgendwas falsch oder ist GTA einfach nur ein GPU Killer?


----------



## Noahbet (30. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Um zu klären, was letztendlich geholfen hat, könntest Du ja mal bitte mit der SOC-Spannung auf 1100mV runtergehen.



Bis jetzt bisschen Overwatch und Assetto Corsa gespielt und funkt. noch alles mit SOC Spannung 1100mV


----------



## openSUSE (30. September 2019)

Fast nur ein Vega Treiber :/



> Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.9.3 Highlights
> Support For
> 
> Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon® Breakpoint
> ...


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

Discord@Navi war schon wichtig



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Mach ich irgendwas falsch oder ist GTA einfach nur ein GPU Killer?



4x MSAA treibt die Temps.
Hab das Game leider net mehr drauf. Gibts da SMAA ? (wohl nur FXAA)
Wenn net, dann per Reshade. Dürfte weniger W kosten.
Home
Dann wäre 2x MSAA+SMAA oder SMAA allone ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. September 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> 4x MSAA treibt die Temps.
> Hab das Game leider net mehr drauf. Gibts da SMAA ?
> Wenn net, dann per Reshade. Dürfte weniger W kosten.
> Home



Das kann natürlich sein. Naja mir ist das sowieso egal, dann ist der Speicher eben auf 88°  
Solange das Ding nicht über 90° geht und der Hotspot nicht über 100, mach ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen. 
Hätte nur eig gedacht das die Red Devil das besser hinbekommt. In Reviews ging der ja auch nicht so hoch. Aber gut, die testen auch nicht 3 Stunden 

Übrigens warst du derjenige der einen Test zu SWBF2 wollte?
*Hier ein kleiner Test zu SWBF2:*
Habe jetzt 3 Stunden gezockt, 1 Stunde Kampagne 2 Stunden Multiplayer das sind die max Temps:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Offensichtlich hat da jedes Game so seine eigenen Belastungen für die GPU. Hotspot ist höher als in GTA5, der Speicher dafür niedriger. 
GPU Takt stimmt hier immer noch nicht, nach eigenen Beobachtungen war der aber relativ stabil @2000MHz +-50MHz und  die Temperaturen eigentlich meist bei Hotspot ~90° und Speicher ~83°
Hab leider vergessen den Wattman noch nebenbei laufen zu lassen. 
Das Game lief wie Butter! Hab alles auf Hoch statt Ultra geschraubt, für mehr FPS und Vsync als Framelimiter genutzt. Hatte immer konstant 144FPS mit 100% GPU Auslastung. 
Wunderschön flüssig, keine Auffälligkeiten, keine Black oder Bluescreens nach 3 Stunden. 
*Ich weiß allerdings nicht die DX Version! DX12 war deaktiviert, hätte ich das lieber aktivieren sollen? Ohne DX12 läuft das auf was? 
*
Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, die Zwischensequenzen in der Kampagne nutzen offenbar nicht die Ressourcen der GPU. 
Sobald eine Sequenz startet, geht die GPU Auslastung auf 0% der Takt fällt bis auf 50MHz, die Temperaturen gehen sofort 30° runter. FPS bleiben offenbar auf 144, allerdings kann man deutlich erkennen, dass der Film nicht mit 144 FPS läuft. Wie als würde ein Video File einfach abgespielt werden.


----------



## RX480 (30. September 2019)

DX11 (nehme ich auch für Cf)
Jo, kann Video sein.

btw.
Die neuen Grakas sind einfach mehr auf Postprocessing-AA ausgelegt. MSAA ist net mehr zeitgemäß. 
Oder 
man hat genug Vram+Rechenpower dann ist natürlich Auflösungsskalierung inGame auch möglich.(MSAA+FXAA off)
(bei  effektiv 4k dann halt nur 60fps als Fps-Limit oder bei 1800p 75fps in GTA)

Zum BLACKSCREEN : 
Ein Tipp vom guru3d-Forum:  
and for the blackscreen issue with Navi10 since it's not a display driver crash a restart of the display stack 
via Winkey, Ctrl, Shift and B should clear it up until it occurs again.

Der Chill-Bug könnte noch auftreten. Finger weg!
(erzeugt einen fehlerhaften Eintrag in der Registry)

btw.
Für Neukäufer gibts das " Raise the Game" - Bundle.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spie...atis-beim-Kauf-von-Radeon-oder-Ryzen-1333657/


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. Oktober 2019)

Na toll, Ghost Recon Breakpoint hätt ich echt gerne gehabt und jetzt werde ich bestraft, weil ich nicht gewartet hab mit dem Kauf und auch noch mehr Geld bezahlt hab?


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

Dafür bist Du einer der Glücklichen, der net länger auf die Devil warten muss.
Kannst ja zurücktreten vom Kauf falls die 14 Tage noch net rum sind.



RX480 schrieb:


> Das die Ultra letzte Woche zum Preis der normalen THICC für 429€ im MS war klang verführerisch.
> Man weiss halt net wie gut das Binning ist und ob Navi A10/20 schon ne Rev. ist.



XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC II Ultra Video Card Review - Page 5 of 15 -
Ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Basis für nen Ghettomod. : Im Review 2130@1,20V.
Geht bestimmt bis 2180...2200@1,25V.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. Oktober 2019)

> Dafür bist Du einer der Glücklichen, der net länger auf die Devil warten muss.
> Kannst ja zurücktreten vom Kauf falls die 14 Tage noch net rum sind.


Die sind schon rum 
Aber selbst wenn nicht, wär ich zu faul dafür die auszubauen, einzupacken, zurück schicken etc. 
Hätten die aber auch mal direkt zu Release starten können die Aktion


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

Dann wäre die Verfügbarkeit ja noch kritischer gewesen. (als P/L-Schnäppchen)
Der Gamepass müsste doch dabei gewesen sein. (für ne Runde G5 etc.)

Jetzt:
Ne RX 5700XT PC Dual für 399€ incl. B3 oder GRB ist schon ne Ansage.
Damit preislich gleichauf wie ne 2060s incl. COD MW.


----------



## na:L (1. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dafür bist Du einer der Glücklichen, der net länger auf die Devil warten muss.
> Kannst ja zurücktreten vom Kauf falls die 14 Tage noch net rum sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Aber das ist doch keine Kunst bei 220W statt 180W. Oder überseh ich was?


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

Die W haben doch nix mit der Qualität des Chips oder der Kühlung zu tun.(x)
Mich hat interessiert wie Navi 10 A10/A20 so geht.(Revision?)

(x)Weiss jetzt net ob jede Air 2130@1,20V schafft. Es geht ums Potential.
Das man sich anschließend Gedanken über Kühlung und Laustärke machen muss ist klar.
Dadurch das im Review der Lüfter auf 100% lief hat man schon ne Idee, was mit Ghettomodd möglich wäre.
Auf jeden Fall würde der Unterbau damit klar kommen, weil die Temp sehr gut gehalten wurde.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. Oktober 2019)

> Dann wäre die Verfügbarkeit ja noch kritischer gewesen. (als P/L-Schnäppchen)
> Der Gamepass müsste doch dabei gewesen sein. (für ne Runde G5 etc.)


Ja der müsste dabei sein. Allerdings bewusst nicht geholt, da der nur für 3 Monate gilt und so wie ich mich kenne find ich diesen Pass dann so toll, dass ich den weiter abonniere  
Ich hab eh schon gefühlt 20 Fixkosten aka Miete, Strom, Handy, Sport, Telekom, Netflix, Spotify, Prime, min. 3 Versicherungen die ich noch nie genutzt habe und noch mehr die mir nicht einfallen, die fast mein ganzes mickriges Gehalt auffressen, da muss nicht noch ein Game Pass dazu


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

Dann lad Dir alternativ mal Metro 2033 Redux für lau bei EPIC runter.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. Oktober 2019)

Dank deinem Tipp irgendwo ein paar Seiten vorher hab ich das gestern schon getan, vielen Dank dafür übrigens 
Damit hab ich jetzt schon den 5. Game Launcher aufm PC (Steam, Origin, Rockstar, Battle.net, Epic)
 Ich wünschte es gäbe irgendeinen Unviersal Launcher


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

Was, noch kein GOG+Uplay?

Ich meinte damit, Du brauchst noch nen Launcher mehr!


----------



## InsertFoolishNameHer (1. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich wünschte es gäbe irgendeinen Unviersal Launcher



verdammt... ich bin letztens über genau so eine Ankündigung gestolpert. Viele Launcher werden wohl unterstützt,, teils sogar mit Achievements. Ich find den Artikel nicht mehr. Weiß ev. jemand, wovon ich spreche?


----------



## bath92 (1. Oktober 2019)

InsertFoolishNameHer schrieb:


> verdammt... ich bin letztens über genau so eine Ankündigung gestolpert. Viele Launcher werden wohl unterstützt,, teils sogar mit Achievements. Ich find den Artikel nicht mehr. Weiß ev. jemand, wovon ich spreche?



Zu viele Game Clients? GOG Galaxy 2.0 schafft Abhilfe - unser Praxisbericht X


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. Oktober 2019)

Ich versteh nicht wirklich wie das funktionieren soll.
Starten die Spiele dann direkt aus diesem Launcher oder öffnet der nur Verknüpfungen? Bei letzterem wäre das Ding nämlich nutzlos, da dann trotzdem Steam, Origin, oder sonstiges gestartet wird. Genauso wie es bspw bei Steamfremden Spielen ist. Ich kann ja an sich alle Spiele in Steam hinzufügen, wenn ich allerdings Battlefront 2 aus Steam starte öffnet sich im Hintergrund natürlich trotzdem Origin. So ein Universal Launcher wäre ja genau dafür da, um eben nur einen Client am laufen haben zu müssen. Wenn sich die anderen sowieso öffnen, kann ich genauso gut Steam als Universal Launcher nutzen. 
Direkt aus dem Launcher wie soll das möglich sein? Selbst wenn ich in C/Programme die .exe des Spiels raus suche und starte öffnet sich der jeweilige Launcher im Hintergrund 

Edit: Hab im dazugehörigen Thread mal etwas gelesen. Es tut genau das was ich befürchtet hat. Somit ist das Teil ja nichts anderes als Steam wenn ich alle Spiele da hinzufüge. Somit nutzlos


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

Leider startet net Alles so geil wie Redux. (ohne Launcher direkt vom Desktop)
Von SSD gehts ab wie Henne!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Oktober 2019)

AMD to announce Radeon RX 5500 on October 7th | VideoCardz.com


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Leider startet net Alles so geil wie Redux. (ohne Launcher direkt vom Desktop)
> Von SSD gehts ab wie Henne!



Gibts noch mehr so nice kostenlose Spiele? 
Aber nach Möglichkeit nur Singleplayer. Ich versuche aufgrund von Erfahrungen mit WoW damals alles was irgendwie in die Richtung von MMO geht zu vermeiden. 
Destiny 2 ist offenbar ab heute kostenlos auf Steam, würds echt gern testen, hab aber rausgefunden, dass es ein MMO ist


----------



## EyRaptor (1. Oktober 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> AMD to announce Radeon RX 5500 on October 7th | VideoCardz.com



Nice wenn das wirklich so kommt. 
Hoffentlich kommen wieder einfallsreichere Modelle z.B. Passivkühler und Single-Slot-Karten.


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Nice wenn das wirklich so kommt.
> Hoffentlich kommen wieder einfallsreichere Modelle z.B. Passivkühler und Single-Slot-Karten.



Bin mal auf die UVP gespannt, das könnte echt ne sehr gute P/L Karte werden. Eigentlich ist es nicht schwer die GTX Karten aufzumischen, das sind eigentlich ziemliche Fehlkonstruktionen aktuell. Wenn der Preis passt, wird es Nvidia schwer haben in dem wichtigen Segment,zumal der Abverkauf der Polaris dann auch nochmal ins Kontorknallt.


----------



## EyRaptor (1. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bin mal auf die UVP gespannt, das könnte echt ne sehr gute P/L Karte werden. Eigentlich ist es nicht schwer die GTX Karten aufzumischen, das sind eigentlich ziemliche Fehlkonstruktionen aktuell. Wenn der Preis passt, wird es Nvidia schwer haben in dem wichtigen Segment,zumal der Abverkauf der Polaris dann auch nochmal ins Kontorknallt.



Gut, stimmt schon dass die Karte je nach UVP der gut oder schlecht wird ...
Ich hoffe mal auf eher niedrigere Preise. Eine rx 470 8GB bekommt man neu seit Monaten für ca. 140€.

Ich rechne mal von meinen Benchergebnissen mit meiner rx 460 hoch.
Etwa 900 Shadereinheiten vs 1400 mit nicht perfektem scaling wohl etwa +50%.
Takt meiner 460@ stock etwa 1250mhz und ich rechne mal pessimistisch mit 1700 mhz = +46%
Shader IPC vs Polaris AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT im Test: Architektur-Vergleich, Preis-Leistung, Custom Designs (Update) - ComputerBase mal mit pessimistischen +30%.

In Witcher 3 - 1080p von 25,8 avg fps mit der 460 auf etwa 73fps ... sagen wir 70 fps.
Damit würde die Karte zwischen einer r9 Nano @stock und @OC (1160mhz) landen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder hab ich da jetzt etwa einen Gedankenfehler drin?


----------



## Gurdi (1. Oktober 2019)

Grob überschlagen sollte dasschon passen, etwas schneller als 590 vermute ich.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Oktober 2019)

als einfacheren Vergleich würd ich mal sagen GTX 1660 oder leicht drüber


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. Oktober 2019)

Wie läuft bei euch denn der 19.9.3?

Hab gerade wieder ein paar Stunden SWBF2 gezockt und mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Karte 25W weniger zieht im direkten Vergleich zum 19.9.2. Zuvor 250W max jetzt 225W max. Der Rest ist komplett gleich, die Temperaturen sind bis auf den Grad genau exakt so wie vorher, der Takt auch.


----------



## Coolviper (1. Oktober 2019)

Bei weniger Verlustleistung sollten eigentlich die Temperaturen auch etwas besser sein (2,3°)


----------



## RX480 (1. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Gibts noch mehr so nice kostenlose Spiele?



Ich werde jetzt regelmäßig bei EPIC schauen.
Aber auch Andere hauen manchmal was Gutes raus.  Shadow Warrior 2 gabs mal kurz kostenlos.
Ansonsten mal im R7-Thread fragen, ob Einer nen Key von einer Beilage abgibt.

btw.
Falls einer ne ältere  Pulse hat, mal nach der Bios-Version schauen:
VGA Bios Collection: Sapphire RX 5700 XT 8 GB | TechPowerUp
VBIOS Version:	017.001.000.049.000000


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Oktober 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Bei weniger Verlustleistung sollten eigentlich die Temperaturen auch etwas besser sein (2,3°)



Deshalb fragte ich ja wie es bei euch so aussieht  Kann mir das nämlich auch nicht erklären. Alles ist exakt gleich geblieben auch die Leistung, aber die Karte zieht konstant 25W weniger als vorher 



> Ich werde jetzt regelmäßig bei EPIC schauen.


Werd ich ab jetzt auch machen  Jede Woche n neues Spiel klingt interessant.


> Ansonsten mal im R7-Thread fragen, ob Einer nen Key von einer Beilage abgibt.


Was meinst du? Ryzen hat doch auch nur das selbe Bundle wie die Navi Karten mit dem 3 Monatigen Pass.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Oktober 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Bei weniger Verlustleistung sollten eigentlich die Temperaturen auch etwas besser sein (2,3°)



Automatische Lüftersteuerung nicht vergessen.


----------



## RX480 (2. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Ryzen hat doch auch nur das selbe Bundle wie die Navi Karten mit dem 3 Monatigen Pass.



Im Frühjahr gabs noch andere Bundles. Da haben evtl. die Vega oder Radeon VII Käufer net alle Games gebraucht.
Gerade DMC5 oder RE2 spielt bestimmt net Jeder. (D2 wird wohl net so oft übrig sein)


----------



## ddolor (2. Oktober 2019)

Jemand eine Idee wie ich Freesync wieder ans laufen bekomme?
Hab aktuell den 19.9.3 Treiber drauf war mit dem 19.9.2 schon so das Freesync nicht mehr funktioniert hat 
Testufo meldet 60FPS, Monitor in den Spielen auch max. 60FPS

Im Treiber steht Freesync auf ein (Aus-Einschalten bringt auch nichts.)
Monitor meldet auch Freesync OM 
Reboot und mehrfach Neuinstallation hat auch nichts gebracht.
Monitor hängt per HDMI an meiner FX5700 (Mit irgendeinem alten Treiber hat Freesync bereits funktioniert)


----------



## Komolze (2. Oktober 2019)

Freesync geht bei mir. Überhaupt ist der 19.9.3 der stabilste. Freesync ESync und alles funktioniert. Endlich fehlerfrei.
Komplett mit DDU haste schon oder nur über Systemsteuerung deinstalliert?
Freesync am moni mal aus und wieder an bringt auch nix?


----------



## ddolor (2. Oktober 2019)

Mit DDU runter hat geholfen, beim 19.9.2 nicht aber beim 19.9.3 schon.
Yeah Freesync geht wieder


----------



## Coolviper (2. Oktober 2019)

Meine neue Karte angekommen,eingebaut und....sie läuft nicht,kein Pieps,nada 
MM hat keine mehr auf lager,also eine neue bestellt und Samstag wieder zu MM und umtauschen,diesmal ist es eine MSi.
P.S.: und ja,ich habe Strom und Monitor Kabeln angeschlossen...


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Oktober 2019)

Navi is da und ich hab eine Anleitung gefunden um den Kühler zu verbauen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Gibts noch mehr so nice kostenlose Spiele?
> Aber nach Möglichkeit nur Singleplayer. Ich versuche aufgrund von Erfahrungen mit WoW damals alles was irgendwie in die Richtung von MMO geht zu vermeiden.
> Destiny 2 ist offenbar ab heute kostenlos auf Steam, würds echt gern testen, hab aber rausgefunden, dass es ein MMO ist


Ich spiele Destiny 2 als Singleplayershooter


----------



## drstoecker (2. Oktober 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Meine neue Karte angekommen,eingebaut und....sie läuft nicht,kein Pieps,nada
> MM hat keine mehr auf lager,also eine neue bestellt und Samstag wieder zu MM und umtauschen,diesmal ist es eine MSi.
> P.S.: und ja,ich habe Strom und Monitor Kabeln angeschlossen...


Was heißt die läuft nicht? Laufen die Lüfter, led leuchtet und kein Bild wird angezeigt?
haste mal ein cmos gemacht? Anderen Slot ausprobiert? In nem anderen pc versucht?


----------



## Coolviper (2. Oktober 2019)

Ist jetzt egal,hab den Fehler Gefunden ein Bauteil hat sich gelöst. Ist wohl bei Demontage des Kühlers passiert...Nach 30 Jahren basteln mein erster "Verletzter" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellm (3. Oktober 2019)

Sieht nach einer 560mH Spule aus, Eingangsfilterung VDDCI. Sollte man wieder ankleben können, also mit heißem Zinn.


----------



## EyRaptor (3. Oktober 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer 560mH Spule aus, Eingangsfilterung VDDCI. Sollte man wieder ankleben können, also mit heißem Zinn.



Jep, das sollte fixbar sein.

Allerdings wundert mich das schon, denn die Lötverbindungen von solchen  Spulen zum PCB sind schon verdammt Fett.
Um die Wegzurupfen braucht es eigentlich ziemlich Gewalt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. Oktober 2019)

Mit Gewalt geht alles


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Ist jetzt egal,hab den Fehler Gefunden ein Bauteil hat sich gelöst. Ist wohl bei Demontage des Kühlers passiert...Nach 30 Jahren basteln mein erster "Verletzter"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojeee damit wird das wohl nichts mit dem Umtausch  Kannst du das selbst wieder fixen?


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2019)

Unschön, wahrscheinlich Fertigungsfehler.

Mein Bruder hat sich die Taichi zugelegt, mal sehn ob ich die Tage mal nen Blick drauf werfen kann auf die Karte.


----------



## RX480 (3. Oktober 2019)

Die Devil ist wieder lagernd bei MF für 465€.
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil, GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
Dank der Versuche von Noahbet spricht nix mehr gegen die Graka.
(bei Problemen die min.Spannungen+SOC im MPT anheben)


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Devil ist wieder lagernd bei MF für 465€.
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil, GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> Dank der Versuche von Noahbet spricht nix mehr gegen die Graka.
> (bei Problemen die min.Spannungen+SOC im MPT anheben)



Find es trotzdem bedenklich, dass man bei der Karte selbst Hand anlegen muss, damit es stabil bleibt. Sowas sollte mal Stock ohne Probleme funktionieren. Vor allem sieht nicht jeder User hier im Forum zu oder weiß darüber bescheid. Die Bewertung ist ja auch mehr als ernüchternd dieser Karte bei Mindfactory


----------



## Coolviper (3. Oktober 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer 560mH Spule aus, Eingangsfilterung VDDCI. Sollte man wieder ankleben können, also mit heißem Zinn.


 Das Problem ist,dass das Beinchen (Verbindung zu PCB) direkt an dem Bauteil abgebrochen ist, drauf löten oder kleben geht also nicht. 
Ich werde wohl ein neues Teil brauchen, nur wo kann ich es bestellen? Muss ja wohl die gleiche Bezeichnung haben R56 1917.

Ich habe den Kühler nicht mit Gewalt abgebaut, Die Navi Kühler ist mit Graphitpad an der GPU verbunden, der ziemlich fest klebt. Bei abbau kann schon mal passieren,dass der Kühler ruckartig abgeht. Die kleine Spule sitzt in einer engen Aussparung im Kühler, bei Abbau hat sie sich wohl dort verkantet und deshalb ist sie abgebrochen.
Ich habe schon ca. 100 Karten umgebaut usw. und irgendwann gibts nun mal "Opfer" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (3. Oktober 2019)

@Coolviper: Kannst du mal bitte eine Nahaufnahme des PCBs und der Spulenunterseite machen?

Edit: Du bist nicht der erste dem das Ungeschick passiert ist. --> Broke my 5700xt



			
				igor'sLAB schrieb:
			
		

> Die Erzeugung von VDDCI ist leistungsmäßig kein großer Posten, aber enorm wichtig. Sie dient dem GPU-internen Pegelübergang zwischen dem GPU- und dem Speichersignal, quasi so etwas wie die Spannung zwischen dem Speicher und dem GPU-Kern auf dem I/O-Bus.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Oktober 2019)

Du brauchst nicht exakt das gleiche Bauteil, nur ein equivalentes. VRMs sind jetzt nicht mein spezialgebiet aber das wird einfach nur eine 560nH Spule mit Ferrit-Kern sein. Vlt. ist jemand tiefer im Thema und weis wie schnell die VRMs schalten ("High"-Frequency oder nicht). 
Da an der Stelle aber keine allzu großen Ströme fließen kannst du vlt. auch mit dem Anlöten von nem ordentlichen Draht/neuen Füßchen erfolg haben.

Edit: nein das sind keine mH , warum sind n und m direkt nebeineinander auf der Tastatur, das ist ein sprung von x1000000


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich versuche mich gleich an der Montage des Customkühlers wünscht mir Glück


----------



## Coolviper (3. Oktober 2019)

bath92 schrieb:


> @Coolviper: Kannst du mal bitte eine Nahaufnahme des PCBs und der Spulenunterseite machen?



Bild 1. PCB / 2.Spule Seite (abgebrochenes Füßchen)/ 3.Spule Unterseite



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Du brauchst nicht exakt das gleiche Bauteil, nur ein equivalentes. VRMs sind jetzt nicht mein spezialgebiet aber das wird einfach nur eine 560mH Spule mit Ferrit-Kern sein. Vlt. ist jemand tiefer im Thema und weis wie schnell die VRMs schalten ("High"-Frequency oder nicht).
> Da an der Stelle aber keine allzu großen Ströme fließen kannst du vlt. auch mit dem Anlöten von nem ordentlichen Draht/neuen Füßchen erfolg haben.



Ich habe schon versucht was drauf zu löten,es hält aber nicht. Die Bruchstelle ist direkt am Bauteil.

Vielleicht mit elektrisch leitendem Kleber probieren?



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich gleich an der Montage des Customkühlers wünscht mir Glück



Viel Spaß und sei vorsichtig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2019)

Tja, in CHina oder Taiwan würdest du jetzt in nen Computerladen watscheln und in ne Kiste greifen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Tja, in CHina oder Taiwan würdest du jetzt in nen Computerladen watscheln und in ne Kiste greifen



Auch in China müsstest du wissen welche Specs das Teil hat  

560nH bzw. 0.56uH(ist leichter zu finden), aber was braucht man sonnst noch? Max Stromstärke? Temperatur? Toleranz? etc.


----------



## Coolviper (3. Oktober 2019)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Auch in China müsstest du wissen welche Specs das Teil hat
> 
> 560nH bzw. 0.56uH(ist leichter zu finden), aber was braucht man sonnst noch? Max Stromstärke? Temperatur? Toleranz? etc.



Das ist nämlich das Problem, will nicht noch mehr Teile Schrotten. Ich habe jetzt ein dünnes Draht an der Seite der Spule mit Silberleitlack geklebt. Lasse es jetzt austrocknen,vielleicht wirds halten und der Kontakt ist elektrisch gut leitend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellm (3. Oktober 2019)

Verzeihung, da hab ich was falsch abgeschrieben, natürlich sind es 560*n*H.

Die Pads auf dem PCB scheinen doch noch drauf zu sein? Das ist eigentlich alles was wichtig ist, Die Beinchen am Bauteil sind wurst, nimmt man einfach einen neue Spule. Die Reparatur wird erst kompliziert wenn das PCB ebenfalls beschädigt wird. Aber deine Karte dürfte ein geübter Mensch sehr schnell reparieren können, danach ist die Karte wie neu.

Von irgendwelchen Bastelarbeiten mit Silberlack und ähnlichen Abenteuern würde ich sofort ganz großen Abstand nehmen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Oktober 2019)

@Coolviper
Schau nur zu dass es nicht bei 20A wegglüht   (Ich mein das ernst, und der Wiederstand bei höheren Temps sollte auch nicht durch die Decke gehen, das auf dem Bild sieht mir doch etwas schwach aus, so rein vom Draht) Edit: (Und um gotteswillen egal was du tust, bau keinen Kurzschluss!) 
Ansonsten währe es mal interessant sowas zu vermessen. Saturation Current, selfresonance frequency etc. (auch wenn ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass so ziemlich alle coils mit letzterem keine probleme haben würden) damit man sowas auch mal wechseln kann wenn es sein muss. 

@hellm
Eine neue Spule wäre super. Wie schaut das denn mit den Daten aus? Man sollte doch eigentlich eine 560nH dieser größe mit möglichst großem Rated Current, maxTemp,  Saturation Current und selfresonance frequency nehmen können ohne dass es instabil wird oder ?


----------



## bath92 (3. Oktober 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Verzeihung, da hab ich was falsch abgeschrieben, natürlich sind es 560*n*H.



Nein, es handelt sich schon um eine 560*m*H (560*10^-3 H) Spule.


			
				igor'sLAB schrieb:
			
		

> Die Eingangsfilterung erfolgt über drei 560-mH-Spulen.






hellm schrieb:


> Die Pads auf dem PCB scheinen doch noch drauf zu sein? Das ist eigentlich alles was wichtig ist, Die Beinchen am Bauteil sind wurst, nimmt man einfach einen neue Spule. Die Reparatur wird erst kompliziert wenn das PCB ebenfalls beschädigt wird. Aber deine Karte dürfte ein geübter Mensch sehr schnell reparieren können, danach ist die Karte wie neu.
> 
> Von irgendwelchen Bastelarbeiten mit Silberlack und ähnlichen Abenteuern würde ich sofort ganz großen Abstand nehmen.



Hier stimme ich hellm zu. Lass die Bastelarbeit (Pfusch, nicht böse gemeint) lieber sein, bevor der Schaden noch größer wird.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. Oktober 2019)

Moment, ich dachte immer man liest R als 0. und dann alles in uH


----------



## drstoecker (3. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Unschön, wahrscheinlich Fertigungsfehler.
> 
> Mein Bruder hat sich die Taichi zugelegt, mal sehn ob ich die Tage mal nen Blick drauf werfen kann auf die Karte.



ich hab mir gestern ne 5700 strix geschossen, eher durch Zufall war eigtl. Nicht geplant.


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Tja, in CHina oder Taiwan würdest du jetzt in nen Computerladen watscheln und in ne Kiste greifen



Bin ganz sicher, dass es hier auch einen lieben User gibt, der das mit links machen könnte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2019)

Jung Junge

Meine 5700xt Nitro ist immer noch nicht da. Wird schon seit Anfang letzter Woche der Liefertermin jedes Mal um 1 bis 2 Tage verschoben [emoji2955]

2 Wochen ohne Grafikkarte ist....... [emoji2957]

Und  ich fahre Samstag mit meiner Frau und meinen 3 Kids für 10 Tage in Urlaub [emoji16]
Das heißt noch länger warten [emoji38]

BIN HEIß drauf die Nitro zu testen [emoji2]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jung Junge
> 
> Meine 5700xt Nitro ist immer noch nicht da. Wird schon seit Anfang letzter Woche der Liefertermin jedes Mal um 1 bis 2 Tage verschoben [emoji2955]
> 
> ...



je länger die Vorfreude desto länger der Spaß


----------



## drstoecker (3. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jung Junge
> 
> Meine 5700xt Nitro ist immer noch nicht da. Wird schon seit Anfang letzter Woche der Liefertermin jedes Mal um 1 bis 2 Tage verschoben [emoji2955]
> 
> ...


Steck die Energie in den Urlaub mit deinen liebsten, die nitro läuft nicht weg!


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich spiele Destiny 2 als Singleplayershooter


Wie? Ist das nicht ein Online Spiel?
Ich möchte gar nichts mehr spielen was ansatzweise in diese MMO Richtung geht. Generell nichts mehr wo es darum geht Dinge wie Ausrüstung oder sowas zu grinden. Ich möchte einfach nicht mehr dieses Gefühl "ich muss heute noch x Dinge in Spiel y erledigen". Und das hat jedes MMO! Ich liebe Spiele wie CoD, GTA usw. wo man einfach drauf los spielen kann. 

Mal ne andere Frage... Die Red Devil wird ja ab und zu beim zocken auch ganz schön heiß, Ich hab schon Hotspots über 90° gesehen. 
Meint ihr es würde was bringen die Lüfter einfach n bisschen schneller drehen zu lassen? Ich mein die drehen ja nie über 50% laut der Kurve. Ich hör die fast null. Wenn ich die jetzt einfach mal ab ~80° auf 60% oder 65% drehen lasse, würde das merklich was bringen bei der Temperatur oder eher fast nichts?
Welche Temperatur ist hier überhaupt die Referenz für die Lüfter? GPU? Mem? Junction? die heißeste?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Die Devil ist wieder lagernd bei MF für 465€.
> 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil, GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> Dank der Versuche von Noahbet spricht nix mehr gegen die Graka.
> (bei Problemen die min.Spannungen+SOC im MPT anheben)


Ich werd das jetzt auch mal probieren. Der 19.9.3 ist der erste Treiber der richtig gut läuft bei mir, darauf hab ich gewartet. Jetzt werd ich mich mal ans UV wagen und falls weiterhin instabil wie AutoUV@19.9.2 dann heb ich die Spannungen mal an.
Finds allerdings auch schade, dass das nicht @Stock läuft. Ist das nur bei der Devil so oder haben das Problem auch die anderen Modelle? Hab jetzt schon 2 mal in der Kaufberatung Leute gesehen, die die Karte nicht zum laufen kriegen weil selbst ohne UV Blackscreens kommen. Wenn die dann hier nicht mitlesen, ist das für die Leute dann schlicht und einfach ne defekte Karte da sie so aus dem Karton heraus nicht läuft.


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

Probiere es einfach mal aus! Wichtig ist der Airflow selbst im Gehäuse, denn auch wenn du schneller drehen lässt, muss die Warme Luft auch aus dem Gehäuse gut und schnell transportiert werden können. Alleine mit meinem Casewechsel konnte ich gute 6c erreichen. Jedoch sind 90c noch völlig im Rahmen wenn man AMD glauben schenken darf/kann.

Wenn du sagst das du die 50% nicht hörst, dann kannst du auch die 50% schon früher auslösen so bei 70c z.B.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> je länger die Vorfreude desto länger der Spaß


Da hast du recht [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Steck die Energie in den Urlaub mit deinen liebsten, die nitro läuft nicht weg!


Natürlich freu mich tierisch auf den Urlaub meiner liebsten [emoji7]

PS..... Aber auch duf die Nitro [emoji3][emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Probiere es einfach mal aus! Wichtig ist der Airflow selbst im Gehäuse, denn auch wenn du schneller drehen lässt, muss die Warme Luft auch aus dem Gehäuse gut und schnell transportiert werden können. Alleine mit meinem Casewechsel konnte ich gute 6c erreichen. Jedoch sind 90c noch völlig im Rahmen wenn man AMD glauben schenken darf/kann.
> 
> Wenn du sagst das du die 50% nicht hörst, dann kannst du auch die 50% schon früher auslösen so bei 70c z.B.



Der Airflow ist wahrscheinlich echt nicht der beste bei mir schätz ich, ich hab das Dark Base 700.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorne befinden sich 2 Lüfter. 
Ob es was bringen würde noch einen 140er in den Deckel zu legen der Frischluft zur Graka pustet? 
Oder anders rum... Luft aus dem Case nach oben raus pustet?


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Der Airflow ist wahrscheinlich echt nicht der beste bei mir schätz ich, ich hab das Dark Base 700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde es anders rum machen! Wärme steigt ja auf, daher nicht wieder die warme Luft runterdrücken, sondern den Kamineffekt nutzen und oben rauslassen. Daher ideal wäre es von unten nach oben oder von Vorne nach oben oder hinten und oben. Ich betreibe es so, dass bei mir 3 Lüfter vorne rein, 2 oben raus und einer hinten raus, das hat der Graka gut getan.

PS: ich kann mich noch immer nicht anfreunden an den verkehrten Aufbau  (Geschmacksache) Vom Verständnis her steigt hier auch die Warme Luft von der CPU mal auf die GPU. Daher hast du bei dieser Bauweise zwar eine kühlere CPU aber eine wärmere GPU.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Oktober 2019)

Danke, vielleicht werd ich mir mal noch nen Arctic P14 bestellen und den oben raus pusten lassen. Vielleicht bringts ja ein paar °C
Dann noch die Lüfterkurve anpassen mit 50% schon bei 70° und ab 80° dann 60%
Dann noch UV stabil bekommen
Und mit den ganzen Anpassungen krieg ich die Karte doch bestimmt insgesamt 10°C kühler 

Weißt du zufällig auch welches die Referenz Temperatur für die Lüfterkurve ist? Ist es der Hotspot oder die GPU Temperatur?


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Danke, vielleicht werd ich mir mal noch nen Arctic P14 bestellen und den oben raus pusten lassen. Vielleicht bringts ja ein paar °C
> Dann noch die Lüfterkurve anpassen mit mit 50% schon bei 70° und ab 80° dann 60%
> Dann noch UV stabil bekommen
> Und mit den ganzen Anpassungen krieg ich die Karte doch bestimmt insgesamt 10°C kühler
> ...



Probiere es am besten in beide Richtungen mal aus. Bei dieser Bauweise bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob oben raus oder reinlassen besser ist da ja alles verkehrt ist . Siehst aber eh dann nach einer Session, was besser getan hat.  Die Lüfterkurve müsste eigentlich auf die GPU Temp gehen, so ist es zumindest bei meinem AE IV denn die Lüfter drehen nie höher als 30% da die GPU unter 45c ist aber der Hotspot bei 70c. Seit ich da manuell Hand angelegt habe, ist der Hotspot niedriger.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Oktober 2019)

Das ist aber merkwürdig denn die GPU Temp wird nie wärmer als ~75°. Demnach müssten die Lüfter ja nie auf 50% drehen, tun sie aber


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das ist aber merkwürdig denn die GPU Temp wird nie wärmer als ~75°. Demnach müssten die Lüfter ja nie auf 50% drehen, tun sie aber



Dann wird es eventuell ein Mix aus allen sein!? Leider blick ich da auch nicht so ganz durch. Eventuell wird auch die Memory dazu gezogen? Oder die Lüftersteuerung über Wattman ist auch nicht das beste ^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Oktober 2019)

Ja das kann durchaus sein das der Wattman da nicht so das beste ist 
Alleine schon die Takt/Frequenz Kurve ist auch merkwürdig. Der letzte Punkt der Kurve ist bei mir bei 1,172V und 2034MHz. Die Karte läuft bei 100% Auslastung aber konstant auf 1,2V...


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja das kann durchaus sein das der Wattman da nicht so das beste ist
> Alleine schon die Takt/Frequenz Kurve ist auch merkwürdig. Der letzte Punkt der Kurve ist bei mir bei 1,172V und 2034MHz. Die Karte läuft bei 100% Auslastung aber konstant auf 1,2V...



Dies könntest du mal sicherlich "stable" auf 1,160v stellen und dann in 25er Schritten ohne das du den Takt angreifst senken, da ist bestimmt gutes möglich. Bringt weniger Watt= weniger Wärme= Kühler


----------



## Coolviper (3. Oktober 2019)

GPU-Z laufen lassen,Last auf die Karte geben und schauen bei welcher Temperatur die Lüfter anlaufen. Mit MP Tool kann man ja die Start und Stop Temps einstellen bzw. auslesen
Die Spannung konnte ich immer ziemlich genau einstellen über Wattman (+,- paar mV )


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Oktober 2019)

Das Problem ist leider das testen. Die Karte war in Superposition auch stabil mit 1,15V ohne den Takt zu ändern. Die Instabilität fällt halt erst auf wenn mal ne halbe oder 1 Stunde zockt.
Oder habt ihr da ne bessere Möglichkeit als Superposition um auf Instabilität zu testen?

Beginnen werde ich jetzt aber erstmal mit Auto UV. Dann zocken, gucken ob stabil bleibt. Falls nicht (wie mit 19.9.2) SOC Spannung anheben. Falls dann stabil, Werte vom Auto UV anschauen und Spannung in 25 mV Schritten senken.


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist leider das testen. Die Karte war in Superposition auch stabil mit 1,15V ohne den Takt zu ändern. Die Instabilität fällt halt erst auf wenn mal ne halbe oder 1 Stunde zockt.
> Oder habt ihr da ne bessere Möglichkeit als Superposition um auf Instabilität zu testen?
> 
> Beginnen werde ich jetzt aber erstmal mit Auto UV. Dann zocken, gucken ob stabil bleibt. Falls nicht (wie mit 19.9.2) SOC Spannung anheben. Falls dann stabil, Werte vom Auto UV anschauen und Spannung in 25 mV Schritten senken.



Kommt drauf an, was du da für eine Fehlermeldung erhalten hast nach einer Stunde. Also bisher war bei mir immer so, wenn ich es übertrieben habe, war dies schon nach Minuten zu sehen und nicht erst nach einer Stunde und mehr. Kann auch instabiler Treiber gewesen sein usw. Ich nehme Metro Exodus her, das ist ziemlich zickig und zeigt einem gleich ob seine Karte falsch ist (sofortiger Absturz nach Sekunden oder Minuten).


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Oktober 2019)

Gar keine Fehlermeldung, Blackscreen halt nach ner Stunde zocken. Ohne Auto UV hatte ich keine Blackscreens.
Aber ist wie gesagt schon was her und war nen anderer Treiber.


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. Oktober 2019)

So Kühler is verbaut. Und jetzt darf ich erstmal den CPU-Kühler wechseln. Die Backplate ist doch etwas zu fett.


----------



## hks1981 (3. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Gar keine Fehlermeldung, Blackscreen halt nach ner Stunde zocken. Ohne Auto UV hatte ich keine Blackscreens.
> Aber ist wie gesagt schon was her und war nen anderer Treiber.



Ich weiß nicht, was ich von dem Auto UV halten soll. Das mach ich lieber manuell, dann hab ich die Spannung im Blickfeld und weiß ab wann es z.B. zu viel war!

@Olli Superklasse das du schon umgebaut hast! Hast du alles Originale genommen oder Wärmeleitpads bestellt?


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. Oktober 2019)

Hatte Wlp bestellst. Aber die sind weg hab sie verlegt keine Ahnung wohin. Leise ist er. Aber Lüfterkurve einstellen läuft mit dem Afterburner  nicht, dann flackert das Bild alle paar Sekunden. Auf Auto oder manuell läuft er aber super und leise. Nur mein D14 passt nicht mehr. Also noch ein neuer Kühler her. Dafür hätte ich auch ne Custom laufen können. Gut hinterher ist man immer schlauer.

Jetzt steckt die Karte im 2. Slot aber der hat ja nur 8x 3.0 und etwas Performanche kostet das ja schon. Also einen neuen Noctua mit 12 cm besorgen.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2019)

Navi verwendet die T-Junction zum kalibrieren der Lüfter, nicht die GPU Temp!


----------



## RX480 (3. Oktober 2019)

Nairune im 3dC hat bei seiner XT Pulse mal subjektiv die Klangfarbe bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen bewertet.
(stark UVtet im Wattman 1926@1,0V)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread

Es würde sich anbieten nur die günstigen Drehzahlen als Steps vorzugeben: 750-1300-1700max.
(je nach Modell evtl. auch bis 1850)
Glaube net. das bei Jedem die Resonanzen haargenau gleich auftreten, da kann schonmal 50+/- Spielraum sein.
Zerofan ist Geschmackssache. Wenn man Pech hat gehts zu oft an/aus. Net gut für die Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Navi verwendet die T-Junction zum kalibrieren der Lüfter, nicht die GPU Temp!


Aha. Das bedeutet?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Aha. Das bedeutet?



Na das der HotSpot als Zieltemperatur für die Lüfter gilt.


----------



## Elistaer (4. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wie? Ist das nicht ein Online Spiel?
> Ich möchte gar nichts mehr spielen was ansatzweise in diese MMO Richtung geht. Generell nichts mehr wo es darum geht Dinge wie Ausrüstung oder sowas zu grinden. Ich möchte einfach nicht mehr dieses Gefühl "ich muss heute noch x Dinge in Spiel y erledigen". Und das hat jedes MMO! Ich liebe Spiele wie CoD, GTA usw. wo man einfach drauf los spielen kann.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage... Die Red Devil wird ja ab und zu beim zocken auch ganz schön heiß, Ich hab schon Hotspots über 90° gesehen.
> ...


Ich kann dir meine Kurve mal schicken ist für mich unter dem Kopfhörer nicht zu hören sonst aber schon hörbar. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigYundol (4. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen, habe auch den C32HG70 von Samsung und HDR funktioniert nicht. Kann man sowas irgendwie melden bei AMD? Ich hätte es schon gerne wieder in Verwendung.



HDR funktioniert bei mir mittlerweile wieder, wenn ich in den Monitoreinstellungen auf Freesync "Standard Engine" oder "Aus" stelle. (Treiber 19.9.3)


----------



## Elistaer (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich stehe gerade echt zwischen den Stühlen und kann mich nicht entscheiden was ich tun soll, entweder ein neun Monitor oder Fernseher (der alte ist noch ne röhre so um die 2000er - 2010)

Als monitor hätte ich den hier in der engeren Wahl da der Samsung im Verhältnis 100€ teurer ist.

AOC AGON AG271QX Gaming Monitor  kaufen | SATURN 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (4. Oktober 2019)

Dein Monitor oder dein Fernseher ist noch eine Röhre?


----------



## Elistaer (4. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Dein Monitor oder dein Fernseher ist noch eine Röhre?


Fernseher ist röhre. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (4. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Fernseher ist röhre.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



oh Gott sowas gibts heutzutage immer noch ?


----------



## Elistaer (4. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> oh Gott sowas gibts heutzutage immer noch ?


Ich habe 9 Jahre nur in Mitarbeiter Wohnungen gelebt voll möbliert und sonst nur streams usw geschaut am PC da war mir jahrelang der Fernseher egal.

Zum Monitor bin ich auch nur auf die Schnaps Idee gekommen durch Navi mit VSR und ich sehe ja was die leistet. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Navi verwendet die T-Junction zum kalibrieren der Lüfter, nicht die GPU Temp!


Vielen Dank, dann ergibt die Kurve ja doch Sinn!


> Es würde sich anbieten nur die günstigen Drehzahlen als Steps vorzugeben: 750-1300-1700max.


Ich werde heute mal mit Superposition und der Lüfterkurve ein bisschen experimentieren. So das ich am Ende vielleicht etwas höher als 50% drehe und etwas früher auf 50%. Vielleicht mal ne Treppenförmige Kurve testen. 


> Zerofan ist Geschmackssache. Wenn man Pech hat gehts zu oft an/aus. Net gut für die Haltbarkeit.


Bei mir sind die Lüfter dauerhaft aus, gehen an wenn ich zocke und hören wieder auf wenn ich das Spiel beende. Gehen nie wirklich oft an und aus. 



> Ich kann dir meine Kurve mal schicken ist für mich unter dem Kopfhörer nicht zu hören sonst aber schon hörbar.


Ja schick mal gerne rein! Geht mir gar nicht so sehr um die Lautstärke, ich bin offensichtlich recht unempfindlich was Lautstärke angeht. 50% Drehzahl sind ca. 1800 rpm, die stören mich schon null. Mir gehts eher darum auf 100% Auslastung ein bisschen die Temperatur zu senken.
Ziel sind ~10 Grad weniger mit Anpassung der Lüfterkurve, stabilem UV und evtl. nem zusätzlichen 140er Lüfter im Deckel.



> Als monitor hätte ich den hier in der engeren Wahl da der Samsung im Verhältnis 100€ teurer ist.
> 
> AOC AGON AG271QX Gaming Monitor  kaufen | SATURN


Access Denied
Gerade für 325€ zu haben. Hab ihn selber hier und kann ihn bis jetzt uneingeschränkt empfehlen. TN Panel muss keine 450€ kosten.
(Keine Ahnung warum im Link Access Denied steht, der Link führt aber zum Dell Shop )


----------



## Elistaer (4. Oktober 2019)

@david hier mal die Kurve für mich passend.

bei 80° ist sie auf 80% bei 70° = 60 und 50° = 40.

ja sie wird laut aber Hotspot unter 85° selbst in Metro


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

Top danke, werd ich mal testen.
Aber was ist die 2. Kurve?
Und welche Karte ist es denn überhaupt bei dir?  Drehzahlen können ja recht unterschiedlich sein wenn die Lüfter größer bzw. kleiner sind.

Was bedeutet eigentlich "Leistungsgrenze %"?


----------



## Elistaer (4. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Top danke, werd ich mal testen.
> Aber was ist die 2. Kurve?
> Und welche Karte ist es denn überhaupt bei dir?  Drehzahlen können ja recht unterschiedlich sein wenn die Lüfter größer bzw. kleiner sind.
> 
> Was bedeutet eigentlich "Leistungsgrenze %"?



RX 5700 XT Red Devil und Leistungsgrenze ist der Verbrauch bzw ASIC welcher 20% mehr schlucken darf bis 50%.

Tante Edit: Hier noch ein Bild mit dem Shader bei Minecraft der Raytraicing nutzt.


----------



## hks1981 (4. Oktober 2019)

Naja wenn du mit deinem Monitor zufrieden bist, würde ich mir eher einen TV kaufen. VSR ja und nein, es geht immer alles besser aber ob es sein muss, eine andere Frage halt


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. Oktober 2019)

Also mit dem Artic bin ich nicht so zufrieden.leiser auf jeden Fall. Aber RAM geht hoch bis 92 Grad. Kann man natürlich regeln aber dann ist er nicht mehr so leise.Und die Größe ist natürlich übel. Überlege mir doch eine Custom nur zu holen und die Karte bei Kleinanzeigen inkl. Kühler reinzustellen


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

So hier mal die ersten Versuche mit dem ersten gut laufenden Treiber 19.9.3

Lüfterkurve habe ich angepasst auf 65°/35%; 80°/55%; 90°/65%
Karte ist mit ~2300RPM schon deutlich hörbar, aber für mich nicht sehr störend. Hat overall 6°C gebracht, also nicht übel. 
Mit Auto UV hat der Wattman offensichtlich seine eigene Kurve mit deaktiviertem Zero Fan und ich kann die Werte nicht ablesen, da Kurve ausgegraut

Bild 1: @Stock
Bild 2: Auto UV@19.9.1
Bild 3: Auto UV@19.9.3@1,121V
Bild 4: 1,150V@Max Takt 2034 MHz
Bild 5: 1,100V@2000 MHz

-> *Auto UV@19.9.1* hat warum auch immer einen großen Performance Boost gebracht den ich *nicht reproduzieren kann*
-> *Auto UV@19.9.3 ist einfach nur schlecht*? Temp Werte schlechter als @Stock, Karte zieht mehr Watt (!?), auch das ist für mich gar nicht zu erklären
-> *1,15V@Max Takt hat gar nichts gebracht*, Schwankungen von 1-2°C sind Messungenauigkeiten
-> *1,1V@2000MHz hat den Hotspot um 4° gesenkt*, das wars. Rest ist gleich geblieben

Hätte irgendwie erwartet, dass da mehr beim rum kommt. Glaube kaum, dass wenn ich die Spannung jetzt nochmal um ~50mV senke, den Takt somit anpassen muss, da mehr bei raus kommt.
Außerdem muss ich jetzt erstmal testen, ob Bild 5 auch beim zocken stabil läuft.


----------



## hks1981 (4. Oktober 2019)

Dann würde ich mal den Fokus auf Airflow verlagern und schauen was du hier optimieren kannst.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hab jetzt auch gerafft wieso die Werte vom Auto UV@19.9.3 so miserabel sind.
Wegen der Lüfterkurve. Das Auto UV überschreibt natürlich meine angepasste Lüfterkurve. Somit ist Auto UV unbrauchbar.



> Dann würde ich mal den Fokus auf Airflow verlagern und schauen was du hier optimieren kannst.


Wie gesagt, ich besorg mir mal noch nen 140er Lüfter und guck wie das läuft.
Würdest du noch versuchen weiter zu undervolten oder meinst du 1,1V@2GHz reicht?


----------



## openSUSE (4. Oktober 2019)

Wieviel VCore hast du denn mit dem 19.9.3 alles auf default und wieviel VCore hattest du mit einem älteren Treiber? Und?


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

> Wieviel VCore hast du denn mit dem 19.9.3 alles auf default und wieviel VCore hattest du mit einem älteren Treiber?


Was meinst du mit Vcore? Ist das nicht zu sehen in GPU-Z?

Der Takt vom letzten Bild war btw. nicht exakt ist mir gerad aufgefallen. 
Ich hab jetzt nochmal einen 2. Run gemacht mit exakt 1100mV und 2002MHz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit bin ich erstmal zufrieden. Im Vergleich zu @Stock mit alter Lüfterkurve hab ich jetzt den Hotspot um 10°C gesenkt ohne Performanceverlust (7350Pkt vs 7305Pkt)
Ich hoffe das läuft jetzt auch stabil mit ner Stunde GTA5


----------



## openSUSE (4. Oktober 2019)

Der neue Treiber hat die Navi slicht 4-9% "VCore" Effizienter gemacht, bei allen refkarten die ich "begutachten" konnte. Dies scheint auch bei den Custom-Modelle so zu sein.
Mein Rechner ist nun  fast 48Stunden an, immer wieder mal ein Spiel gespielt, GTA, WWZ, BF V, usw. Wenn ich  nicht gespielt habe hatte ich eine 3D Demo laufen. Ich schaffe es nicht den Treiber abstürtzen zu lassen


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich schon 
Mit den neuen UV Settings, nach nur 10 min GTA5 Standbild. Kein Blackscreen oder Bluescreen. Alt Enter bewirkt nichts. Einfach Standbild und Ton bleibt auch hängen.
Windows Taste funktioniert. Ich komm aufs Desktop zurück, Fehlermeldung vom Rockstar Launcher "GTA5 wurde unerwartet beendet...blablbla".

Was meint ihr? SOC und min Spannungen im MPT Tool anheben?


----------



## openSUSE (4. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich schon
> Mit den neuen UV Settings ...


Tja, ...


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

Naja aber das war ja jetzt echt kein starkes UV mit 1,1V. Das sollte doch eigentlich laufen, zumal Superposition ja auch läuft.
Das Problem trat ja auch mit den älteren Treiber selbst bei 1,15V auf und manche hier haben ja schon Probleme ohne UV mit der Devil


----------



## openSUSE (4. Oktober 2019)

Habe nun auch mal ein SP 4k bench gemacht, die Settings sind einfach: Treiber 19.9.3(!) Alles default und dann nur auto UV! Also keine 2 minuten "optimiert".
Das System läuft nun schon ca 48Stunden durch.
Etwas Mehr Punkte, bei weniger "Verbauch" und das nur mit Auto UV.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

Und bei mir läuft nicht mal Auto UV 10 min stabil in GTA5. 
Cool. 
Wie kann das sein? Welche Karte hast du denn?

Ich werd mir jetz gleich das MPT ziehen und da die SOC Spannung auf 1,1V anheben. Mal gucken ob es dann stabil läuft.


----------



## openSUSE (4. Oktober 2019)

Es ist eine referenz XT, ohne MPT. Optimiert habe ich ja extra nicht.
Welche hast du denn?

EDIT:
Ist zwar H2O Kühlung aber das verhalten war mit default, Morpheus II oder Accelero Xtreme IV gleich.
Der Treiber 19.9.3 hat verdammt viel gebracht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

Die Red Devil. Wie gesagt die hat ja bei einigen hier Probleme gemacht mit Blackscreens.
Auto UV bringt so ~3°. Wenn ich einfach nur die Lüfterkurve anpasse bringt das ~6°. Die Lautstärke stört mich nicht. Da ich die mit Auto UV nicht anpassen kann, ist Auto UV eh schon sinnlos für mich. 
Würde aber schon gerne wenigstens 1,1V zum Laufen kriegen.


----------



## openSUSE (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich würde ersteinmal MPT aus der Reg löschen, den Treiber komplett zurücksetzen und dann mal schauen was wattman dir für eine default VCore einstellt.

Wenn du aber unbedingt "optimieren" willst, dann könntest du mal probieren mit Wattman eine "geradere Kurve" zu modellieren.
Etwa so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

Noch hab ich gar nichts gemacht mit dem MPT
Und ich weiß immer noch nicht was genau du meinst mit VCore 
Die Kurve gerader machen probiere ich jetzt mal eben.


----------



## openSUSE (4. Oktober 2019)

Mit 19.9.3 steht die VCore nicht mehr bei 1,2V sondern etwa so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

Ach das meinst du. Bei mir sind es 1172mV 2034MHz
Die hab ich undervolted auf 1100mV und den Takt auf 2000MHz. Also echt nix welt bewegendes. 
Ich hab die Kurve jetzt mal als ne Gerade eingestellt wie in deinem Bild. Superposition lief stabil, Ergebnis und Temps sind exakt so wie vorher. Teste jetzt mal GTA5.


----------



## hks1981 (4. Oktober 2019)

1,1v bei 2GHZ sind eh schon gut und viel wird da nach unten nicht mehr gehen. Ich takte bei 1905 und 1,027v darunter wird es instabil bei mir.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

Also ich hab keine Ahnung warum, aber das anheben der Kurve in der Mitte hats gebracht. Vielen Dank @openSUSE!
17:14 Uhr jetzt, also hab ich knapp ne Stunde GTA gezockt ohne jegliche Probleme.
Auf 1,1V und 2000MHz. Die Temps sind auch super. 
Wie kann das sein? Die Werte in der Mitte der Kurve sind doch total uninteressant, die läuft doch sowieso die ganze Zeit auf 100% Auslastung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab sonst nichts verändert. Auch nicht im MPT. Es sei denn es lag irgendwie am Afterburner oder so, denn den hab ich dieses mal nicht laufen gelassen.
Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, @Stock lief der auch immer ohne Probleme im Hintergrund.


----------



## openSUSE (4. Oktober 2019)

Wenn es doch mal wieder instabil wird, dann würde ich die minimumV über die 750mV heben.
Navi stürzt, im gegensatz zu Vega, eigentlich nicht ab wenn sie am höher takten ist, sondern wenn sie wieder mit dem Takt runter muss. 
Wenn die Karte also runtertakten muss (wegen Temp, Leistungsaufnahme, hotspot, ...) dann braucht sie scheinbar ETWAS mehr mV um stabil zu bleiben als wenn sie noch genug spielraum hat und noch höher takten will.


----------



## Komolze (4. Oktober 2019)

@openSuse hast du zufällig zwei Monitore dran oder nur einen? Ich habe, auch mit dem 19.9.3 Probleme (wie mit allen anderen auch) Wenn ich Dual Monitor nutze.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

> Wenn die Karte also runtertakten muss (wegen Temp, Leistungsaufnahme,  hotspot, ...) dann braucht sie scheinbar ETWAS mehr mV um stabil zu  bleiben


Okay, das leuchtet mir ein. 
Auch wenn die Karte im normalen Spielbetrieb eigentlich gar nicht runter takten sollte, zumindest nicht mit den Temperaturen im 80°C Bereich. 
Oder passiert das mit dem runter takten in so hohen Frequenzen, dass das u.U. gar nicht so einfach sichtbar ist? z.B. durch Leistungspeaks im Millisekunden Bereich (Navi erreicht ja teilweise 400W Leistungspeaks, die man ja aber so einfach gar nicht auslesen kann mit Wattman oder GPU-Z)


> Wenn es doch mal wieder instabil wird, dann würde ich die minimumV über die 750mV heben.


Werd ich machen. Ich hoffe es bleibt jetzt alles so wie es ist, dann hab ich mein Ziel nämlich schon erreicht  (-10° auf dem Hotspot)


----------



## skyscraper1450 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hi zusammen,

kann es sein dass meine RX 5700 XT Nitro den Speicher nicht runter taktet?
Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher da der Wert 1750 Mhz ist und meines Wissens nach 6000 sein müsste?
Leider kommt die Karte nämlich schnell im Windows Desktop über 59 Grad, was sich darin äußert dass die Lüfter mit einer relativ störenden Lautstärke anspringen, also mit mindestens 40% Lüfter PWM.
Habe auch schon versucht dieses wieder anspringen mittels einer manuellen Lüfterkurve im Afterburner auf ein moderates Drehzahlsignal zu senken, jedoch habe ich dann ständig Bildaussetzer, die ich mir auch nicht erklären kann

Noch nebenbei erwähnt, ich nutze zwei Monitore.


----------



## hks1981 (4. Oktober 2019)

Monitor mit mehr als 60HZ Multimonitor? Bildaussetzer kommen vom Afterburner. Ich würde dir empfehlen mit Wattman die Kurve einzustellen. AB ist eher was für NV Karten, AMD ist da mit dem Treiber eh gut bedient.


----------



## skyscraper1450 (4. Oktober 2019)

144hz WQHD und ein 60 HZ Full HD als Zweitmonitor

Ah okay das ist schonmal gut zu wissen, im Wattman kann ich leider den Zero Fan Modus nicht aktivieren bei einer manuellen Lüfterkurve, die Option ist dann ausgegraut.

Stimmt den der Speichertakt im Windows Desktop, sodass ich das als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kann?


----------



## hks1981 (4. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaub da gibt es noch ein Problem mit dem Treiber und der Hz Anzahl derzeit. Da Taktet die Mem nicht runter. Probiere mal 120 HZ im Windows Betrieb, aber da können dir andere mit einem 144HZ Bildschirm in diesem Thread helfen! Die Memanzeige ist korrekt! 875x2

PS: mit deiner Karte ist alles in Ordnung  liegt nur an dem das nicht runtergetaktet wird bei 144HZ (kannst ja mal nur einen Mon nehmen am besten den mit 60Hz) dann wirst du sofort sehen das die Karte runter taktet.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

> Ah okay das ist schonmal gut zu wissen, im Wattman kann ich leider den  Zero Fan Modus nicht aktivieren bei einer manuellen Lüfterkurve, die  Option ist dann ausgegraut.


Setz mal den Treiber komplett zurück. Dann machst du die Lüfterkurve und veränderst dabei nur die letzten 3 Punkt der Kurve. Wenn ich danach vorgehe bleibt Zero Fan dabei an.
Meine Kurve sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab nur die letzten 3 Punkt verändert und im idle stehen die Lüfter still. 
Welche Karte hast du denn genau? 60° im idle kommt mir definitiv zu viel vor. Da stimmt was nicht.



> Stimmt den der Speichertakt im Windows Desktop, sodass ich das als Fehlerquelle ausschließen kann?


Das Problem hatte ich mit meinem 144Hz zuerst auch. Hat sich mit irgendeinem Treiber dann erledigt, ich schätze das ist aber Monitor abhängig.
Du kannst mal mit 120Hz probieren. Allerdings würd ich mir an deiner Stelle keinen Kopf machen. Wenn der Speicher nicht runter taktet ist das nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## skyscraper1450 (4. Oktober 2019)

Stimmt tatsächlich, jetzt liegen laut GPU-Z 200 Mhz an, vielen Dank 
Jetzt muss nur noch bald der Treiber angepasst werden dann bin ich zufrieden 

@davidwigald
Achso okay, muss zugeben hab es gar nicht ausprobiert ob die Lüfter stehen bleiben, bin einfach nur davon ausgegangen dass dem nicht so ist da sich die Fankurve nicht auf 0% setzen lässt.
Nachdem ich die Hertz Anzahl beider Monis in den Windows Anzeigeeinstellungen auf 60 Hz gesetzt habe gehen Sie gerade stetig runter, derzeit 44 Grad, also unter diesen Umständen glaube ich alles im Lot

Karte ist die RX 5700 XT Nitro+


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Oktober 2019)

skyscraper1450 schrieb:


> Stimmt tatsächlich, jetzt liegen laut GPU-Z 200 Mhz an, vielen Dank
> Jetzt muss nur noch bald der Treiber angepasst werden dann bin ich zufrieden


Wie sind deine Temps @Game? Gpu und Hotspot.? [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

> Achso okay, muss zugeben hab es gar nicht ausprobiert ob die Lüfter  stehen bleiben, bin einfach nur davon ausgegangen dass dem nicht so ist  da sich die Fankurve nicht auf 0% setzen lässt.


Ich weiß gar nicht wie man überhaupt Zero Fan ausmacht ohne den Afterburner zu benutzen 
Wo hast du denn diese Option gesehen? Die gibt es doch nirgendwo im Wattman. 

Ich hab gerad auch noch ein Problem. PC war jetzt 3 Stunden aus, vorhin lief alles stabil mit meinem UV auch beim zocken. Als ich jetzt hochgefahren habe, war die Kurve resettet. Lüfterkurve aber nicht. Woran kann das liegen? 
Fehler ist nicht reproduzierbar. Wenn ich jetzt einfach neustarte, bleibt alles so wie es soll.


----------



## hks1981 (4. Oktober 2019)

Passiert mir auch manches mal.  Kannst mal im Windows den Schnellstart deaktivieren, dann testen.


----------



## skyscraper1450 (4. Oktober 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## skyscraper1450 (4. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie sind deine Temps @Game? Gpu und Hotspot.? [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro




Nach so 5-10 Minuten GTA V gerade, also kein wirkliches Worst Case sondern und wahrscheinlich nur begrenzt aussagefähig da System auch vorher nicht aufgeheizt hatte ich 64 Grad GPU und 77 Grad Hotspot maximal, wenn ich mal ne längere Runde zock mach ich auch gerne mal nen Screen nur dachte macht so nicht so viel Sinn 
GPU Takt war so bei ca. 1920 - 1950 MHZ, Auslastung durchgehend bei 99% also kein CPU-Limit.
Ach und hab das quiet Bios derzeit aktiv, da ich von meiner betagten HD 5870 kommend sowieso dermaßen von der neuen Karte verwöhnt werde das ich noch nicht mehr brauche


----------



## skyscraper1450 (4. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wie man überhaupt Zero Fan ausmacht ohne den Afterburner zu benutzen
> Wo hast du denn diese Option gesehen? Die gibt es doch nirgendwo im Wattman.



Also bei mir schon, wenn ich jetzt Lüfterkurve auf manuell setze ist der Zero Fan Modus nicht mehr aktivierbar


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Oktober 2019)

skyscraper1450 schrieb:


> Nach so 5-10 Minuten GTA V gerade, also kein wirkliches Worst Case sondern und wahrscheinlich nur begrenzt aussagefähig da System auch vorher nicht aufgeheizt hatte ich 64 Grad GPU und 77 Grad Hotspot maximal, wenn ich mal ne längere Runde zock mach ich auch gerne mal nen Screen nur dachte macht so nicht so viel Sinn
> GPU Takt war so bei ca. 1920 - 1950 MHZ, Auslastung durchgehend bei 99% also kein CPU-Limit.
> Ach und hab das quiet Bios derzeit aktiv, da ich von meiner betagten HD 5870 kommend sowieso dermaßen von der neuen Karte verwöhnt werde das ich noch nicht mehr brauche


Danke Dir [emoji3526]

Meine Nitro kommt morgen zwischen 13 und 16 Uhr. Ich bin aber morgen früh mit meinen Lieben im Urlaub [emoji3] Habe heute unseren DHL Onkel abgefangen und ihn gesagt er möchte das Paket [emoji403] bitte bei meinen Eltern abgeben [emoji16]

Hätte die Nitro gerne vor meinem Urlaub getestet [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (4. Oktober 2019)

Die PC XT Dual ist nochmal 5€ preiswerter geworden. 394,90€:
8GB Powercolor RX 5700XT Dual DDR6 (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

Da lohnt sich ne nonXT Customs kaum noch.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Oktober 2019)

> Also bei mir schon, wenn ich jetzt Lüfterkurve auf manuell setze ist der Zero Fan Modus nicht mehr aktivierbar





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein Treiber hat sich wohl gedacht, nope der Jung braucht die Option nicht 
Ok keine Ahnung, dann muss es wohl an der Red Devil liegen.
Ist aber eh nicht so wichtig, weil ich ja Zero Fan an haben möchte und es eh immer an ist bei mir.



> Passiert mir auch manches mal.  Kannst mal im Windows den Schnellstart deaktivieren, dann testen.


Kanns ja gar nicht erst reproduzieren im Moment 
Werde jetzt erstmal nichts ändern und morgen früh mal schauen ob das wieder passiert wenn der PC länger aus ist.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die PC XT Dual ist nochmal 5€ preiswerter geworden. 394,90€:
> 8GB Powercolor RX 5700XT Dual DDR6 (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Da lohnt sich ne nonXT Customs kaum noch.



Allerdings würde ich dann doch eher den kleinen Aufpreis zur Red Dragon löhnen.
Der Kühler ist einfach ungleich besser / arbeitet effizienter, da die Kühlfinnen nicht längs zum PCB ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## RX480 (4. Oktober 2019)

Wenn man eh nur UVen möchte finde ich gerade die Finnen der Dual günstig für Gehäuse mit schlechtem Airflow, weil ein Teil der warmen Luft zum Slot rausgeht.
Die Kundenbewertungen bei MF sind für sone kleine 2-Slot-Graka auch sehr gut.

btw.
Wer auf h2o umbauen möchte incl. Vorteil Trixxtool: ne Ref- für 364€
ASUS Radeon RX 5700 XT, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich schwanke zwischen der Dual und der Red Dragon. Wobei die Dragon angeblich laut sein soll.


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2019)

Wenn der Airflow im Gehäuse gut ist, sollte die Dragon wunderbar laufen.
The Radeon RX 5700 XT Owners Thread. | Page 62 | Overclockers UK Forums
Die Dual hatte leider noch Keiner im Thread. Kann sein, das Die ein mue wärmer/lauter ist.
(daher bisher nur als Empfehlung für UVen)


----------



## hks1981 (5. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich schwanke zwischen der Dual und der Red Dragon. Wobei die Dragon angeblich laut sein soll.



Hat dein Umbau keinen Erfolg gehabt, weil du mit einer neuen Liebäugelst?


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Oktober 2019)

Dann hole ich wohl die Dragon und verkaufe Borderlands 3. Dann hab ich die Mehrkosten drin.


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2019)

Ideal wäre Beide kommen lassen und die Bessere behalten.
und
Ganz uneigennützig ne Info hier im Thread posten.

Das ist jetzt net bösartig ggü. PC+Händler gemeint, aber selbst dran Schuld, wenns keine XT-Reviews gibt.
Das ne nonXT bei CB im Review gut funzt ist ja keine große Leistung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hat dein Umbau keinen Erfolg gehabt, weil du mit einer neuen Liebäugelst?


Doch hat super gefunzt. Aber mein Noctua passt nicht mehr. Und der Speicher wird ohne Modifikation schon ziemlich warm. Auch wenn 92 Grad noch nicht kritisch ist.


----------



## hks1981 (5. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Doch hat super gefunzt. Aber mein Noctua passt nicht mehr. Und der Speicher wird ohne Modifikation schon ziemlich warm. Auch wenn 92 Grad noch nicht kritisch ist.



Verstehe! Ich komme mit meiner Karte nicht höher als 78c auf den Mem. Hab seit heute einen Freesync 2 Monitor Gott ist das Geil  3 Stunden GTA V gespielt, tolle Farben butterweiche Frames und max Temp 51Gpu 66c Mem.


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Oktober 2019)

Sorry, 4K in FreeSync 2 Monitor
Oder doch nur WQHD und welchen Monitor hast nun ?


----------



## hks1981 (5. Oktober 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Sorry, 4K in FreeSync 2 Monitor
> Oder doch nur WQHD und welchen Monitor hast nun ?



WQHD in Freesync 2! 4K ist viel zu teuer und für die Navi dann doch ein wenig zu viel des guten. Ein Samsung
C27HG70 ist es geworden.


----------



## Oi!Olli (5. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Verstehe! Ich komme mit meiner Karte nicht höher als 78c auf den Mem. Hab seit heute einen Freesync 2 Monitor Gott ist das Geil  3 Stunden GTA V gespielt, tolle Farben butterweiche Frames und max Temp 51cpu 66c Mem.


Welche Karte?


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> WQHD in Freesync 2! 4K ist viel zu teuer und für die Navi dann doch ein wenig zu viel des guten. Ein Samsung
> C27HG70 ist es geworden.



Die HG70 sind erste Sahne.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...freesync-2-gaming.html?highlight=c32hg70+test


----------



## hks1981 (5. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Welche Karte?



Die gleiche wie du! Eine  Referenz umgebaut mit dem AE IV bissl undervolting und andere Pads paar kühlerchen vorne alles TippTop!

@Gurdi ja ein toller Monitor! Habe mich bewusst auf die 27Zoll entschieden A mehr Dichte bei gleicher Auflösung und B sitze ich 60cm davon weg, da tun 32 Zoll dann schon weh 

Edit: sehe es erst jetzt, den hast ja du getestet  sauberer Test!!!


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Oktober 2019)

Wow, das nenn ich mal einen krass hässlichen Standfuß  
Da könnte der Monitor noch so gut sein, der würde ja mehr als die Hälfte von meinem Schreibtisch einnehmen  Den müsste ich an die Wand hängen. 
Und natürlich sind VA Panel auch nicht jedermanns Sache. 

Wenn die beiden Sachen einen aber nicht jucken sieht das nach nem sehr guten P/L Teil aus!


----------



## hks1981 (5. Oktober 2019)

Kann mich über den Standfuß nicht beklagen! Ja er nimmt Platz ein, aber dafür kann ich den Monitor auch komfortabel in alle erdenklichen Richtungen drehen. VA Panel wüsste ich jetzt nicht was da schlimm ist. Hatte mittlerweile alles IPS, TN, und nun dieses. Dieser Monitor hat bisher die schönsten Farben die ich je hatte bei einem Monitor und einen sehr schönen Schwarzwert. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen und endlich auch mal HDR was auch funktioniert. PS: Wandhalterungsadapter liegt sogar dabei, wie ein hochwertiges DP Kabel und ein HDMI Kabel!

Was hast denn du für einen Moni wenn du schon so abgeneigt bist bei dem, dann muss ja deiner ne Wucht sein^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab den Dell S2719DGF
Der Standfuß von dem ist halb so groß und ich kann den auch in jede erdenkliche Richtung drehen 
Das ganze ist aber ne sehr persönliche Meinung. Mein Schreibtisch ist halt echt klein und ich sitze nah davor, also wäre so ein großer Standfuß für mich einfach nicht brauchbar, es sei denn ich hänge ihn an die Wand. Wenn dein Schreibtisch groß genug ist, kann dir sowas ja im Grunde total egal sein. Das klingt verrückt, aber ich hab tatsächlich bei der Monitor Auswahl die Standfuß Tiefe als Filter drin gehabt! 


> VA Panel wüsste ich jetzt nicht was da schlimm ist.


Auch ne sehr persönliche Meinung. VA Panels sind halt lahm in Bezug auf input Lag und Reaktionszeit. Neigen außerdem zu Ghosting. Sehen dafür natürlich aber grandios aus. Für jemanden wie mich der hauptsächlich schnelle Shooter zockt, alles auf FPS getrimmt ist und die Bildqualität teilweise zur Nebensache wird, ist ein TN Panel einfach besser. Für jemanden der wundervolle Szenen in RPG Spielen genießen will, gerne mal Filme in 4k guckt oder sowas für den ist halt ein VA Panel Hammer. 
IPS ist so ziemlich das beste Kompromiss aus beidem, dafür aber teurer.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2019)

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem HG70, ist halb ein Monitor mit nem gewissen Wow Effekt.
Mein Bruder hat sich deswegen auch nen 27er geholt


----------



## RX480 (5. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Auch ne sehr persönliche Meinung. VA Panels sind halt lahm in Bezug auf input Lag und Reaktionszeit. Neigen außerdem zu Ghosting.



oder man beliest sich ohne Vorurteile:
Ghosting und Schlieren ade = Das ist eher ein "gewusst wie".
Spielspass mit oder ohne HDR - Samsung C27HG70 im Test: Der 144-Hz-HDR-Quantum-Dot-Monitor - Golem.de

100Hz reichen 24/7 und der LowInputLagMode ist erste Sahne.(oder FS2)
142-144Hz(fps) ist nur sinnlos "dicke Hose".(x)
Für e-Sports nehmen die Jungs ja eh noch wesentlich schnellere FHD-Monis.
(x) Das menschliche Auge merkt eh nur Frametimeunterschiede in ner Größenordnung von ca. 16ms,
sprich den Unterschied zw. max. und min Fps besonders deutlich.

btw.
Übrigens gibts Tests zum Inputlag:
Das wird kleiner, wenn man net mit 100% GPU-Last spielt sondern nur mit 70-80-90% per Fps-Limit.
Soll heissen, das man mit 100 Fps u.U. genau so wenig Inputlag hat.
AntiLag bringt wohl vor Allem etwas bei sehr hoher GPU-Last. Sollte man in jedem Game separat probieren.


Schnäppchen: MSi Gaming X für 455€
https://www.rakuten.de/produkt/msi-...&ranSiteID=a1LgFw09t88-P9aqS8KJa.yyJtEBGXkqWQ


----------



## hks1981 (5. Oktober 2019)

Wollte da jetzt keine Diskussion auslösen. Finde es gut, dass jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat und dies und das bevorzugt. Jedem das seine und so sollte es auch sein  

Komme gerade von Metro retour also meine Karte überrascht mich immer mehr! Ohne Vsnyc bis jetzt gezockt und die Temps bleiben weiter im Traumbereich! Gpu 55c Memory 67c also mehr als in Ordnung! Der Aufwand mit dem AE IV und den vielen Versuchen hat sich richtig ausgezahlt ^^


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2019)

Das mit dem Inputlag funzt eigentlich nur bei Spielen die einen internen Limiter verwenden.


----------



## openSUSE (5. Oktober 2019)

Habe mal probiert was Liquidmetal bei den Temperaturen mit dem EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 noch verbessern kann.

Treiber 19.9.3(!) dann nur "AutoUV"

Edit (Sinnfreier bench - sorry  )

2. Mit Liquidmetal (keine Backplate!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann habe ich mal probiert was eine Backplate denn so bringt.

1 Mit der Backplate vom Accelero Xtreme IV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich Hammer.
Schaut euch mal den HotSpot und die "VRam"Temp an. 

Edit
Bei Bild 1 waren "nur" Wärmeleitpads auf der Platine(!)

Sieht etwas seltsam aus aber naja 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (5. Oktober 2019)

Krasse Temps, nicht übel 
Wenn ich so welche mal auf meiner Seven hätte


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Oktober 2019)

Die Ergebnisse finde ich wirklich beeindruckend.
Hätte echt im Leben nicht erwartet, dass bei einer Wassergekühlten Karte eine funktionelle Backplate nochmal so viel bewirken kann. 

Ich werde vllt. einen von diesen Blöcken ausprobieren, wenn nicht noch plötzlich einer von Phanteks kommt .
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15636
Oder vllt doch Alphacool???


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Oktober 2019)

Ich wollte mir diesen Monitor holen.... [emoji4]


MSI Optix MPG27CQ, zwei Jahre Garantie ab €' '488,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Habe jetzt auch ein VA Panel und bin zufrieden 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## openSUSE (5. Oktober 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse finde ich wirklich beeindruckend.
> Hätte echt im Leben nicht erwartet, dass bei einer Wassergekühlten Karte eine funktionelle Backplate nochmal so viel bewirken kann.
> 
> Ich werde vllt. einen von diesen Blöcken ausprobieren, wenn nicht noch plötzlich einer von Phanteks kommt .
> ...



Das die Backplate was nutzt war mir klar, hatte mit der RefBackplate schon experimentiert aber was die Backplate von dem Accelero Xtreme IV macht ist echt hammer.
Das sind auch die Orginalen Wärmeleitpads die beim Accelero Xtreme IV dabei sind, die sind wirklich wirklich nicht schlecht, auch wenn oft etwas anderes behauptet wird. 
Beim ersten Bild hatte ich schon angefangen die Pads auf die VRams zu verteilen, hatte vergessen einen bench zu machen und dachte die Pads alleine machen ja nichts. :O Sorry dafür, damit ist der bench sinnfrei


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Oktober 2019)

> btw.
> Übrigens gibts Tests zum Inputlag:
> Das wird kleiner, wenn man net mit 100% GPU-Last spielt sondern nur mit 70-80-90% per Fps-Limit.
> Soll heissen, das man mit 100 Fps u.U. genau so wenig Inputlag hat.
> AntiLag bringt wohl vor Allem etwas bei sehr hoher GPU-Last. Sollte man in jedem Game separat probieren.


Das alles stimmt, ja. Aber diese ganzen Features und Methoden funktionieren auch mit nem TN Panel, welches wiederrum schneller ist dann. Ein VA Panel ist grundsätzlich langsamer als ein TN Panel, das ist einfach Fakt. An der Reaktionszeit wirst du nicht viel ändern können und die ist bei VA Panels gerne 3 mal so hoch wie bei TN. 

Das nicht jedes VA Panel Probleme mit Ghosting hat ist natürlich richtig, ich sagte ja auch nicht alle. Deiner Aussage nach würde ein TN Panel aber für keinen Sinn ergeben, denn es hat ja nun mal bessere Farben und Inputlag/Reaktionszeit/Frequenz/Ghosting wird offenbar unwichtig. Und das stimmt halt nicht so ganz. Ich hab lieber ein TN Panel als ein VA Panel und ja, ich kenne beide. Ich hab sogar beide hier. (MSI MAG271CQR als VA) Und zum zocken bevorzuge ich eindeutig den Dell. 
Klar wenn man sich natürlich 4k Aufnahmen, Filme oder einfach schöne Szenen in RPG Spielen, dann hat man mit dem VA Panel  ein besseres Bild. Aber das sind eben Dinge die ich nicht tue 


> 100Hz reichen 24/7 und der LowInputLagMode ist erste Sahne.(oder FS2)
> 
> 142-144Hz(fps) ist nur sinnlos "dicke Hose".(x)


Das bezweifle ich. Ob 100Hz oder 144Hz ist sicherlich bemerkbar. 


@openSUSE
Heftige Temps! Nur so Interessehalber, wenn du die Karte so kühl bekommst, warum versuchst du dich nicht mal ein bisschen an OC? 
Mir ist bewusst das da bei Navi eh nicht viel geht, aber bei den Temperaturen kann man ja quasi bis ans Limit gehen ohne das die Karte überhaupt dem Punkt nahe kommt wo sie aufgrund der Temperatur runtertakten muss.


----------



## RX480 (6. Oktober 2019)

@openSuse
Du hast eigentlich genug Platz für nen aktiven Lüfter auf der Backplate ala Coolviper.
Kanste mal spassenshalber Einen drauflegen?

@Davidwigald
Man kann net lowCost-Monis mit Midrange in einen Topf werfen.  Frag halt mal LDNV im Vegathread.
Der hatte glaube ich nen AOC und den Samsung. VA ist net bei Allen gleich gut.
Die "gute" Beschichtung gibts meist nur bei Samsung.
Man sollte prinzipiell aufpassen net unter 91Hz zu fallen. (3x 30fps ist eh Müll)
Ideal wäre wohl >=100Hz. (als ES mit 102fps beim HG70@100Hz, weil die 144Hz net sauber HDR können)
VA+HDR<600 ist eh net sinnvoll.


----------



## hks1981 (6. Oktober 2019)

Ja aber HDR ist jetzt für mich nicht das Ding schlecht hin! In manchen Games sieht es super aus, dann gibt es wieder Games wo es dunkel und Kontrastarm wirkt. Da sind für mich die Faktoren, Farbe, Helligkeit, Schwarzwert ohne HDR viel wichtiger! Also wegen HDR 600 habe ich mir den Moni bestimmt nicht geholt denn wenn echtes HDR dann 1000Nits aber da sagte meine Börse leider „Bitte warten“


----------



## RX480 (6. Oktober 2019)

Mir persönlich wäre 1000 im Arbeits/Spielzimmer zuviel. Im Wozi, wo es heller ist und bei ungünstigem Standort OK.
(nehme inzw. auch gerne den Nachtmodus mit 20% +Cleartype net vergessen umzustellen)

Auch bei Games ohne HDR macht sich der hohe Kontrast bezahlt.
Man kann auch in Games(Settings) das HDR off testen. Man ist ja net gezwungen Das beizubehalten.
Wenn dann der Kontrast und Schwarz besser gefallen, why not. Mach ich auch.

Falls Oled noch Fortschritte macht, wäre Das evtl. ne Alternative.
(sind wohl ein paar Wenige als PC-Moni geplant)


----------



## drstoecker (6. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre 1000 im Arbeits/Spielzimmer zuviel. Im Wozi, wo es heller ist und bei ungünstigem Standort OK.
> (nehme inzw. auch gerne den Nachtmodus mit 20%)
> 
> Auch bei Games ohne HDR macht sich der hohe Kontrast bezahlt.
> ...



oled habe ich auch als nächstes auf dem Schirm fürn Wohnzimmer und fürn pc,  dafür muss aber erst mein philips 55“ aus 2011 die Flügel strecken und die Preise müssen erst noch etwas sinken.


----------



## RX480 (6. Oktober 2019)

Im Wozi als TV/Moni ist ja Freesync noch ein Argument. Da könnte man auch auf Qled ausweichen.
The best 4K TV for gaming PCs | PC Gamer
Samsung Q9FN/Q9/Q9F QLED 2018 Review (QN65Q9FN) - RTINGS.com
und
nach Schnäppchen schauen:
*Samsung QLED QE65Q9F 163cm 65" 4K UHD *Kratzer auf Display* ++ Cyberport
Hatte oben im Review auch ne gute Beurteilung beim Sound.
Samsung GQ55Q65RGT 138 cm (55") LCD-TV mit LED-Technik eklipsesilber / A | Euronics
(etwas kleiner)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Oktober 2019)

obs Morgen um die Zeit schon Tests gibt?

bin gespannt ob die Kisten endlich mal HDMI 2.1 haben


jezz sinn mer schon bei ROCm 2.9 und immernoch kein Support für Navi

so langsam frag ich mich ob da überhaupt noch was kommt


----------



## openSUSE (6. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @openSUSE
> Heftige Temps! Nur so Interessehalber, wenn du die Karte so kühl bekommst, warum versuchst du dich nicht mal ein bisschen an OC?
> Mir ist bewusst das da bei Navi eh nicht viel geht, aber bei den Temperaturen kann man ja quasi bis ans Limit gehen ohne das die Karte überhaupt dem Punkt nahe kommt wo sie aufgrund der Temperatur runtertakten muss.


MPT und einfach mal stumpf hochgedreht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RX480 schrieb:


> @openSuse
> Du hast eigentlich genug Platz für nen aktiven Lüfter auf der Backplate ala Coolviper.
> Kanste mal spassenshalber Einen drauflegen?


Ist für mich keine option, kann ich aber mal zu Testzwecken machen wenn ich wieder an der Kiste rumschraube. 
Mehr würde es wohl bringen den Anpressdruck etwas zu verbessern. Es geht zwar mit 4 Halterungen, aber wirklich optimal ist das natürlich nicht.
Ich habe mal in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass sich jemand einen CPU h2o Kühler auf eine Kupferplatte geschraubt hat und dies dann als Backplate nutzt. Glaube ich werde das auch mal probieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Oktober 2019)

> MPT und einfach mal stumpf hochgedreht:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht schlecht! 250W, 2147MHz und das bei den Temps, Wahnsinn was Wasser alles kann. 
Kommt das schon an eine 2080 ran vom Score her?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht! 250W, 2147MHz und das bei den Temps, Wahnsinn was Wasser alles kann.
> Kommt das schon an eine 2080 ran vom Score her?



ne ordentlich übertaktete 2080 is knapp unter 10000


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Oktober 2019)

Und eine 2080 @Stock? 
Die wäre ja immer noch deutlich teurer als eine Ref XT + Wasserblock


----------



## RX480 (6. Oktober 2019)

Der Vgl. ist net sinnvoll, weil die RTX besser mit 32 Lichtquellen@defered umgehen kann.


----------



## openSUSE (6. Oktober 2019)

Naja SP ist schon sehr nvidia freundlich. 
Ich werde die Tage sicher noch einige Punkte drauflegen können, aber schon Gurdi´s Vega VII (Radeon VII @ 2062/1265 und 8929 Punkte) dürfte unerreichbar sein (zumindest mit dauer Settings).
Könnte wohl nilssohn RTX 2070 @ 2145/8250 (8572 Punkte) überbieten, dann aber mit noch mehr "Verbrauch".
Der Benchmark ist wirklich nichts zum Architekturern Quervergleich.

Hier mal die Navi mit Morpheus II (Also Luftkühler!  ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (6. Oktober 2019)

Nilssohn hat ne extrem gute 2070.(erstaunlicherweise ist das ein nonA@h2o geflashed)

Im FS Ultra kommt man mit OCen evtl. an die 2080@Stock ran: es fehlen ja  "nur" 7,35%
AMD Radeon RX 5700 and 5700 XT review - DX11: 3DMark FireStrike (Ultra)

Das Problem ist das rel. schlechte Scaling beim OCen von Navi.

edit:
Evtl. ist der einfache FS noch eher zu schaffen: hier war der Abstand net so groß (CPU+Ram  nur Midrange+PCiE 3.0)
AMD Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT im Test Benchmarks in 3DMark Fire Strike mit 2560x1440 - Ultra/HQ
Ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie stark NV von sehr schnellen Intel-Sys profitiert.(bzw. mit Midrange AMD abbaut)

edit2: mtrai kommt auf 30003 Grafikscore.
Navi RDNA Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! | Page 19 | guru3D Forums

edit3: bei LanOC-Reviews@PCiE 4.0:
Asus RX 5700 Strix - LanOC Reviews


----------



## Gurdi (6. Oktober 2019)

Ab 2Ghz fehlt es Navi an Bandbreite.


----------



## drstoecker (7. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ab 2Ghz fehlt es Navi an Bandbreite.



big navi wird es richten, mal sehen ob hbm wieder an Board ist.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> big navi wird es richten, mal sehen ob hbm wieder an Board ist.



Schön wäre es, ohne wäre eine solche Karte fürmich uninteressant. Wobei ich eh wahrscheinlich noch ne Weile bei der Seven bleiben werden. Erstmal steht neues Hauptsystem an.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Oktober 2019)

Nun, mit  Deinen1950 Mhz ja auf RTX 2080 (+)  Performance und das OC schlägt am Besten durch von Allen erdenklichen Grafikkarten.


----------



## Elistaer (7. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin mal auf den test von Igor gespannt er will Navi 5500/XT mit der 1660 supper vergleichen Speicherbandbreite ist ja fast identisch da wird man gut die beiden Architekturen vergleichen können. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf den test von Igor gespannt er will Navi 5500/XT mit der 1660 supper vergleichen Speicherbandbreite ist ja fast identisch da wird man gut die beiden Architekturen vergleichen können.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Wann sollten die Karten denn kommen? Ich mein 10er war im Gespräch oder?


----------



## Elistaer (7. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wann sollten die Karten denn kommen? Ich mein 10er war im Gespräch oder?


Ja so zwischen 10er Oktober anfang November, aber dann sehen wir deutlich was amd verbessern konnte.

Wobei alleine das die 5700XT im Finale Fantasy Benchmark 34% über der r IV befindet ist aber schon mal ein gutes Indiz.

Ich werde noch mal zuschlagen diesen Monat und mir den ACOG 27 Zöller gönnen mit HDR und Freesync 2 letzte Nacht im Dienst viele Tests gelesen und da hat er verdammt gut abgeschnitten. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ja so zwischen 10er Oktober anfang November, aber dann sehen wir deutlich was amd verbessern konnte.
> 
> Wobei alleine das die 5700XT im Finale Fantasy Benchmark 34% über der r IV befindet ist aber schon mal ein gutes Indiz.
> 
> ...


Haste nen link [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf den test von Igor gespannt er will Navi 5500/XT mit der 1660 supper vergleichen Speicherbandbreite ist ja fast identisch da wird man gut die beiden Architekturen vergleichen können.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



die 1660 Super wird 50% mehr Bandbreite haben als ne 5500(XT)




Gurdi schrieb:


> Wann sollten die Karten denn kommen? Ich mein 10er war im Gespräch oder?



Vorstellung heute ... mal sehen ob auch gleich Tests gibt

die 5500XT hat scheinbar nen Blowerfan Design .... bei 100W-120W oder so könnte da ja sogar mal nich völlig schlecht werden


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2019)

OK, gib heut wohl doch eher kaum Infos

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "RX 5500 slides in a nutshell:
- no info on the GPU variant 
- no mention of the XT variant (seriously)
- no exact release date 
- no pricing
- no pics of a single custom model

Yet somehow they managed to make ~40 slides.… https://t.co/3uzAdLzg8g"


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> die 5500XT hat scheinbar nen Blowerfan Design .... bei 100W-120W oder so könnte da ja sogar mal nich völlig schlecht werden





RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> - no pics of a single custom model



 2) Wäre dann auch net erforderlich. Bei der 5700 war der Blower ja auch schon ausreichend.
(höchstens mal als Nano)



Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich werde noch mal zuschlagen diesen Monat und mir den AOC 27 Zöller gönnen mit HDR und Freesync 2 letzte Nacht im Dienst viele Tests gelesen und da hat er verdammt gut abgeschnitten.



Hat der AOC denn die selbe hochwertige Beschichtung wie der C27HG70?
Oder meinst Du ein nonVA-Modell?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei der 5700 war der Blower ja auch schon ausreichend.



aber nur wenn man halb taub is

Edit: ach, du meinst die non XT ... gut da weiß ich es nicht


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

Frag mal Gurdi, der ist ja auf ca.180W gesamt für 24/7. (<1900 U/min, sollte net lauter sein als 1500@axial)
Da sollten doch 135W oced kein Problem sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2019)

oh, doch kein Blower ... das Ref. Model solls aber wohl eh nich zu kaufen geben

AMD announces Radeon RX 5500 Series with GDDR6 memory | VideoCardz.com


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2019)

wenn AMD die 5500 non XT mit der 1650 vergleicht sollte die 5500 dann wohl auch so bei 150€ liegen?

wäre garnichtmal schlecht für die Leistung


----------



## hks1981 (7. Oktober 2019)

@Elistaer meinst du diesen AOC Agon AG322QC4? Wenn ja, pass bei dem auf! Das HDR dürfte nicht so gut sein, da die Leistung dafür zu gering ist. Siehe hier: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Moni.../AOC-Agon-AG322QC4-Freesync-2-Review-1268995/

Hätte mir diesen auch fast gekauft, weil er mich sehr interessiert hat aber dann durch diesen Bericht wieder verworfen. Ansonsten wenn dir HDR nicht so wichtig ist, dann ist es ein guter Monitor.


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

HDR on/off ist eigentlich je nach Game Geschmackssache, aber bei gleichem oder besserem Preis wäre der HG70 ne Überlegung wert: incl. deutlich besserer Beschichtung
AOC Agon AG273QCX, 27" ab €'*'424,90 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
Samsung C27HG70, 27" (LC27HG70QQUXEN) ab €'*'408,66 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

edit:
Die Firmware sollte man up to Date halten:
Curved Gaming Monitor (CHG70 Series) | Owner Information & Support | Samsung US
(falls im Shop net aktualisiert)
Gurdi hatte Gestern im Seventhread auch mal vorsichtshalber mit CRU die alten Moni-Auflösungen gelöscht,
und mit 19.9.3 ein mue andere Defaults festgestellt.(weiss jetzt net obs sein HG70 war oder ein TV)


----------



## hks1981 (7. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> HDR on/off ist eigentlich je nach Game Geschmackssache, aber bei gleichem oder besserem Preis wäre der HG70 ne Überlegung wert: incl. deutlich besserer Beschichtung
> AOC Agon AG273QCX, 27" ab €'*'424,90 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
> Samsung C27HG70, 27" (LC27HG70QQUXEN) ab €'*'408,66 (2019) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland



Absolut und wie gesagt, auch am Samsung der HDR 600 Support hat, bin ich nicht vollends zufrieden. Auf der Xbox One X Bei Fifa und AC Origin sind die Farben viel zu Matt und Dunkel, bei Forza Horizon, Tomb Raider dafür wieder top. Mein Kaufgrund waren aber eindeutig die Farben und Helligkeit und Schwarzwert, darum ist es der Samsung geworden.

Edit: Bezüglich der Firmware ist es auch lustig, denn ich habe die Version 1020 auf dem Bildschirm. Auf der Samsung Seite gibt es aber bisher nur die 1019.2 Version zur Installation


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

Kannst Du die 1020 bitte mal als Anhang hochladen?
(zur Not in ein zip packen)


----------



## Elistaer (7. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @Elistaer meinst du diesen AOC Agon AG322QC4? Wenn ja, pass bei dem auf! Das HDR dürfte nicht so gut sein, da die Leistung dafür zu gering ist. Siehe hier: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Moni.../AOC-Agon-AG322QC4-Freesync-2-Review-1268995/
> 
> Hätte mir diesen auch fast gekauft, weil er mich sehr interessiert hat aber dann durch diesen Bericht wieder verworfen. Ansonsten wenn dir HDR nicht so wichtig ist, dann ist es ein guter Monitor.


Ich habe an den gedacht ist was die Berichte angeht sehr gut auch mit seinen Werten.

Test AOC AG273QCX - 144 Hz mit schneller VA-Technologie - Prad.de 

Was mich beim Samsung stört ist der große Fuß soviel Platz habe ich nicht auf dem Schreibtisch 30 cm sind da ne Ansage bei einem 60cm tiefen Tisch. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

Der Samsung kommt doch mit ner Wandhalterung für lau.


----------



## hks1981 (7. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du die 1020 bitte mal als Anhang hochladen?
> (zur Not in ein zip packen)



keine Ahnung wie ich die FW aus dem Monitor rausholen kann^^ Ich werde mir das am Abend mal ansehen

@Elistaer habe auch einen 60er Tisch geht sich aus aber ja es ist dann vorne nicht mehr viel Platz. Mich stört es nicht, schreiben kann ich noch mit Tastatur und sonst passt alles ^^. Ich werde ihm auch direkt an der Wand aufhängen. Dürfte aber der gleiche AOC sein den ich verlinkt habe. Da würde ich dir empfehlen HDR zu testen. 400HDR ist nicht so der Bringer aber wie gesagt ist Geschmacksache! ACHTUNG: Der schmale Rahmen vom AOC auf den Produktbildern bei Geizhals ist nicht der vom Originalen! Am besten im Google ein paar Bilder ansehen, da siehst du das der Rahmen doch ziemlich dicke ist.


----------



## bigburritoboy (7. Oktober 2019)

ich für meinen Teil hatte mit dem 32er v. Samsung nur Ärger. Hatte extremes flickering und die 144hz freesync konnte ich nie zum laufen bringen. Der ging bei mir retour.

Seither nutze ich den BenQ EX3203R und bin absolut happy. Aber auch bei dem ist HDR ein gelegentlich netter Nebeneffekt. In manchen Fällen stell ich es einfach aus. 

In Verbindung mit RIS stört mich WQHD auf 32 Zoll noch weniger als vorher. Und vorher wars mir schon Wurscht


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

Das kann zusammen mit Navi+Seven echt an den alten Treibern gelegen haben. Gurdi hat ja auch geschimpft.
(144Hz ist auch net sinnvoll mit HDR; würde 100Hz empfehlen)

Mit dem BenQ hat man allerdings nur DP1.2.
(man weiß ja net wie es mit VRR etc. weitergeht, ob sich DP1.4 mal noch auszahlt)


----------



## panthex (7. Oktober 2019)

Übrigens für alle die Probleme mit Sound über HDMI haben: Installiert Euch den 19.7.5!

AMD schei*t gerade auf die Problematik und macht haufenweise Tickets zu, schlägt als Workaround aber den 19.7.5 vor und der läuft bei mir tatsächlich reibungslos.

Ich hatte die 2080 Super schon im Warenkorb, bin echt stinkig, dass dem keine Beachtung geschenkt wird! 
Mit dem 19.7.5 läuft aber auch Dolby Atmos wieder problemlos. Nochmal Glück gehabt 5700XT, sonst wärst Du gnadenlos ersetzt worden! Die Problemlösung für lau gewinnt dann aber doch.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2019)

RX 5500 ist 110W


----------



## Elistaer (7. Oktober 2019)

RX480 klar und wo soll ich die aufhängen der PC steht am Fenster.

@hks1981 wäre ja alles halb so schlimm wenn nicht vorne 5cm fehlen würden am Tisch da ist so ein Bogen nach innen. 

Tante Edit: der Samsung wäre schon schön aber ist auch über 100€ teurer ne danke wäre mit 550€ ca so auf Niveau der Red Devil limited Edition. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2019)

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-RX-5500-Grafikkarte-275530/Specials/technische-Daten-1333880/

mkay ... pcgh gibt 150W an


----------



## drstoecker (7. Oktober 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Radeon-RX-5500-Grafikkarte-275530/Specials/technische-Daten-1333880/
> 
> mkay ... pcgh gibt 150W an



finde den Verbrauch arg hoch für das gebotene!
wie kann das sein?


----------



## hks1981 (7. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> finde den Verbrauch arg hoch für das gebotene!
> wie kann das sein?



Naja warten wir doch mal ab  noch wissen wir ja nicht, was die Karte auf die Straße bringt für die Watt. Das wird erst interessant wenn wir Zahlen dazu haben.

@Elistaer: Mit der Größe ist dann doof keine Frage! Aber 550€ kostet er nicht, ich habe 407€ bezahlt für den 27er und 431€ hätte der 32 Zöller gekostet.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2019)

Der C27HG70 hat Version 1020, der C32 die Version 1019.2. Mann kann aber auch die 1020er mit etwas Geschick auf den C32 packen, das Panel wurde mir dann aber zu heiß und der ist eh etwas verbaut bei mir, daher hab ich es gelassen. Die Bildqualität wirddadruch aber deutlich besser.

@RX:Meine Seven läuft immer im Main, die passt auch nicht im HTPC. Im HTPC hat Navi  jetzt endlich mal den Schlumpf ersetzt,ich kann mich trotzdem irgendwie nicht von der Karte trennen


----------



## bigburritoboy (7. Oktober 2019)

was man auch immer im Hinterkopf haben sollte : viele kaufen sich für 500 Euro ne Grafikkarte, die sie 3-4 Jahre haben. Beim Monitor, den man meist länger hat, fangen die meisten an geizig zu werden


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2019)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> was man auch immer im Hinterkopf haben sollte : viele kaufen sich für 500 Euro ne Grafikkarte, die sie 3-4 Jahre haben. Beim Monitor, den man meist länger hat, fangen die meisten an geizig zu werden



Geb ich dir recht, es hat sich auch einiges getan die letzten 3 Jahre bei den Panels.


----------



## hks1981 (7. Oktober 2019)

Ja aber in WQHD würde ich jetzt nicht Jahre sehen, 4K@144HZ da würde ich dann von Jahren sprechen. Meinen jetzigen Samsung sehe ich so max 24 Monate dann mal guggen, was es dann so alles gibt.

Grafikkarten wechsel ich meistens auch nach 24 Monaten spätestens. Vega hatte ich überhaupt nur 6Monate und dann kam die Navi


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja aber in WQHD würde ich jetzt nicht Jahre sehen, 4K@144HZ da würde ich dann von Jahren sprechen. Meinen jetzigen Samsung sehe ich so max 24 Monate dann mal guggen, was es dann so alles gibt.
> 
> Grafikkarten wechsel ich meistens auch nach 24 Monaten spätestens. Vega hatte ich überhaupt nur 6Monate und dann kam die Navi



Mit Sync,HDR,VA und QHD 144HZ bist du doch erstmalganz nett ausgestattet oder


----------



## hks1981 (7. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mit Sync,HDR,VA und QHD 144HZ bist du doch erstmalganz nett ausgestattet oder



Natürlich und bin wirklich total Happy darüber. Das ist glaube ich bisher mein bester Moni den ich mir gekauft habe. Hoffe das er noch lange macht aber ich steh so auf neues Spielzeug, ich kenne mich da leider


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> finde den Verbrauch arg hoch für das gebotene!
> wie kann das sein?



technischer total Ausfall? ^^

auf der AMD Seite haben sie es jetzt auch auf 150W geändert

https://www.amd.com/en/products/graphics/amd-radeon-rx-5500#product-specs


----------



## RX480 (7. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Natürlich und bin wirklich total Happy darüber. Das ist glaube ich bisher mein bester Moni den ich mir gekauft habe. Hoffe das er noch lange macht aber ich steh so auf neues Spielzeug, ich kenne mich da leider



Jo,
Durch Downsampling lohnt sich der Moni noch lange. Läuft bei mir mit 4k@85% per TB.
Und falls der Nachfolger von bigNavi@5nm dann 5k stemmen kann, reicht der Moni immer noch.



Gurdi schrieb:


> @RX:Meine Seven läuft immer im Main, die passt auch nicht im HTPC. Im HTPC hat Navi  jetzt endlich mal den Schlumpf ersetzt,ich kann mich trotzdem irgendwie nicht von der Karte trennen



Vega ist von der Alterung wieder mal sehr gut, gerade bei lowLevel. Muss bei mir auch noch länger ran.
Und AMD hat ja gnädigerweise jetzt für Seven+Polaris+Vega auch die Features ala Navi = TOP!
Der Schlumpf gehört eh mal in ne Glasvitrine. (viel zu schade zum abgeben)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2019)

und auch nur 8 PCIe Lanes ... wird ja immer bunter


----------



## hks1981 (7. Oktober 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und auch nur 8 PCIe Lanes ... wird ja immer bunter



Also das mit den 8Lanes halte ich für ein Gerücht mehr nicht. Warum sollten Sie dies machen? Ich sehe die Reihe sehr gut vertreten im Mobil Bereich! Alle anderen Zocken werden eher zur 5700 non XT bewegen. Kann mir auch gut vorstellen das die 5500er als OEM her kommen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2019)

Joh wer bei Alternate heute flott war konnte schnapper machen.
5700 ROG Strix für 320, 5700XT Puls für 370 oder ne 2070 Super für 400 Euro.
Leider schon alles sinnige weg, wollte mir eigentlich nen 570er Mobo abgreifen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2019)

Sehe geradees gibt noch nen C32 HG70 für 360 Euro,man muss aber via Newslettermail rein.


----------



## openSUSE (7. Oktober 2019)

Eine 
SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 5700 XT NITRO+, Grafikkarte
für 369 Euro ist doch auch nicht schlecht.

OK, eben war sie wieder zu habe nun nicht mehr. Hatte sie auch schon im Wahrenkorb aber wieder rausgeschmissen.


----------



## openSUSE (7. Oktober 2019)

*Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.10.1 Highlights*
Support For

    AMD Radeon™ RX 5500 desktop graphics products
    AMD Radeon™ RX 5500M mobile graphics products
    GRID™

*Fixed Issues*

    Borderlands™3 may experience an application crash or hang when running DirectX®12 API.
    Borderlands™3 may experience lighting corruption when running DirectX®12 API.
    Display artifacts may be experienced on some 75hz display configurations on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics system configurations.
    Radeon FreeSync™2 capable displays may fail to enable HDR when HDR is enabled via Windows® OS on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products system configurations.
    Some displays may intermittently flash black when Radeon FreeSync is enabled and the system is at idle or on desktop.

*Known Issues*

    Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may experience display loss when resuming from sleep or hibernate when multiple displays are connected.
    Toggling HDR may cause system instability during gaming when Radeon ReLive is enabled.
    Call of Duty®: Black Ops 4 may experience stutter on some system configurations.
    Open Broadcasting Software™ may experience frame drops or stutter when using AMF encoding on some system configurations.
    HDMI® overscan and underscan options may be missing from Radeon Settings on AMD Radeon VII system configurations when the primary display is set to 60hz.
    Stutter may be experienced when Radeon FreeSync is enabled on 240hz refresh displays with Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
    AMD Radeon VII may experience elevated memory clocks at idle or on desktop.


----------



## drstoecker (7. Oktober 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> technischer total Ausfall? ^^
> 
> auf der AMD Seite haben sie es jetzt auch auf 150W geändert
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/products/graphics/amd-radeon-rx-5500#product-specs


vllt ne ente!



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> und auch nur 8 PCIe Lanes ... wird ja immer bunter


oder nvidia steckt  dahinter!


Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh wer bei Alternate heute flott war konnte schnapper machen.
> 5700 ROG Strix für 320, 5700XT Puls für 370 oder ne 2070 Super für 400 Euro.
> Leider schon alles sinnige weg, wollte mir eigentlich nen 570er Mobo abgreifen.


hatte heute mittag schon geschaut aber für mich war nichts dabei. die nitro war schon gut vom preis her.


openSUSE schrieb:


> *Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.10.1 Highlights*
> Support For
> 
> AMD Radeon™ RX 5500 desktop graphics products
> ...



neuer treiber von heute
https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap.../amd-radeon-rx-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700


----------



## drstoecker (7. Oktober 2019)

doppelt!!!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> vllt ne ente!



hoff mer mal es is n "jebaited"



Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh wer bei Alternate heute flott war konnte schnapper machen.
> 5700 ROG Strix für 320, 5700XT Puls für 370 oder ne 2070 Super für 400 Euro.
> Leider schon alles sinnige weg, wollte mir eigentlich nen 570er Mobo abgreifen.



OK krass .. vorallem die Asus

war das alles über den Newsletter?


----------



## drstoecker (8. Oktober 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hoff mer mal es is n "jebaited"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, man muss die Sachen direkt in den warenkorb legen und direkt bezahlen dann klappt’s meistens. Die top Produkte sind schnell vergriffen. Ab und an gehen die später auch wieder auf verfügbar, am besten immer mal wieder aufrufen. Die 20% musste über den newsletter bzw. Den enthaltenen link öffnen damit der den Rabatt gleich abzieht.


----------



## BigYundol (8. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Absolut und wie gesagt, auch am Samsung der HDR 600 Support hat, bin ich nicht vollends zufrieden. Auf der Xbox One X Bei Fifa und AC Origin sind die Farben viel zu Matt und Dunkel, bei Forza Horizon, Tomb Raider dafür wieder top. Mein Kaufgrund waren aber eindeutig die Farben und Helligkeit und Schwarzwert, darum ist es der Samsung geworden.
> 
> Edit: Bezüglich der Firmware ist es auch lustig, denn ich habe die Version 1020 auf dem Bildschirm. Auf der Samsung Seite gibt es aber bisher nur die 1019.2 Version zur Installation



Die BIOS-Version 1020.1 gibt's nur für die 27"-ner bislang. Für die 32"-ner gibt's nur bis 1019.1.

Btw. mit dem just releasten Radeon-Treiber 19.10.1 funktioniert HDR auf meinem C32HG70 nun endlich auch wieder im Freesync-Modus "Ultimate Engine" 
Der Treiber ist damit für mich nun da, wo er bei Release schon hätte sein sollen.


----------



## Elistaer (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich berichte wie der aoc so ist, in den allen Tests zu ihm liest man nur Gutes den neuen gab es leider nur in 32" das brauch ich nicht mir reichen die 27" aus, habe ja mit ghost recon, und Co auch ein paar Freesync spiele bei denen ich testen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Oktober 2019)

Kann vielleicht noch jemand berichten wie der neue Treiber läuft? 
Ich hab jedes mal Schiss bei nem neuen Treiber, weil der 19.9.3 so gut bei mir läuft und ich das ungerne unterbrechen will


----------



## hks1981 (8. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht noch jemand berichten wie der neue Treiber läuft?
> Ich hab jedes mal Schiss bei nem neuen Treiber, weil der 19.9.3 so gut bei mir läuft und ich das ungerne unterbrechen will



Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten  Also rauf mit dem Treiber


----------



## RX480 (8. Oktober 2019)

Die Nitro ist zwar net lagernd aber der Preis ist net schlecht, mit 462€!
8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Elistaer (8. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Nitro ist zwar net lagernd aber der Preis ist net schlecht, mit 462€!
> 8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


Da stimme ich dir zu echt gut nur 6€ über meiner devil. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (8. Oktober 2019)

Die MSi für 468€ ist auch net schlecht. Hoffentlich bleiben die Preise so.
8GB MSI RADEON RX5700 XT GAMING X 3xDP/HDMI - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
(incl. Game ist der Preis sogar niedriger als beim Devil-Launch)

Da lohnt es sich wirklich net mehr auf die Pulse nen Ghettomodd zu zaubern.


----------



## Komolze (8. Oktober 2019)

@Gurdi kannst du bitte verraten, wie man sie Firmware auf den 32" bekommt? Ich habe nämlich auch den C32GH70.
Der 19.10.1 läuft gut. Hab ihn gerade getestet


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Oktober 2019)

> Der 19.10.1 läuft gut. Hab ihn gerade getestet


Danke, dann hau ich den jetzt auch drauf.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> @Gurdi kannst du bitte verraten, wie man sie Firmware auf den 32" bekommt? Ich habe nämlich auch den C32GH70.
> Der 19.10.1 läuft gut. Hab ihn gerade getestet



Der1020er sollte sich sogar ganz normal flashen lassen da er eine höhere Treiberversion darstellt, dafür reicht es die Firmware entsprechend umzubennen,zurückflashen wird dann jedoch etwas komplizierter.Müsste mir das zuhause mal nochmal in Ruhe ansehen.


----------



## Coolviper (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich möchte mich erstmal von Navi Thread verabschieden. Ich konnte mir eine günstige (230€) und fast neue V64 besorgen (Gigabyte).Mit ghetto Mod wird das schon gut funktionieren.
 Ist zwar ein kleiner Schritt zurück,aber P/L mässig ein gute Deal. Viel Spaß noch mit Navi euch allen


----------



## hks1981 (8. Oktober 2019)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich erstmal von Navi Thread verabschieden. Ich konnte mir eine günstige (230€) und fast neue V64 besorgen (Gigabyte).Mit ghetto Mod wird das schon gut funktionieren.
> Ist zwar ein kleiner Schritt zurück,aber P/L mässig ein gute Deal. Viel Spaß noch mit Navi euch allen



Schade aber ich wünsch dir mit der Vega viel Spaß! Ist ja auch eine tolle Karte und HBM ist HBM  Wir sehen uns bestimmt wieder bei Big Navi


----------



## BigYundol (8. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der C27HG70 hat Version 1020, der C32 die Version 1019.2. Mann kann aber auch die 1020er mit etwas Geschick auf den C32 packen, das Panel wurde mir dann aber zu heiß und der ist eh etwas verbaut bei mir, daher hab ich es gelassen. Die Bildqualität wirddadruch aber deutlich besser.[...]



Klingt so, dass dann wohl mehr Strom durchgedrückt wird (der 27er frisst ja mehr, wohl wegen dem engmaschigeren Pixelnetz, wo man mehr Licht für gleiche Leuchtstärke benötigt) und dass dadurch die LEDs heller leuchten.
Das würde ja bedeuten, dass HDR600 entsprechend mehr übertroffen werden müsste.

Wie sieht's da denn mit den Schwarzwerten aus? Die sind ja (verglichen zu meinem alten FALD-TV daneben) schon mit dem 32er-BIOS wirklich nicht so der Burner...


----------



## drstoecker (8. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann vielleicht noch jemand berichten wie der neue Treiber läuft?
> Ich hab jedes mal Schiss bei nem neuen Treiber, weil der 19.9.3 so gut bei mir läuft und ich das ungerne unterbrechen will


Keine Probleme aktuell, habe eh nie welche großartig gehabt in der Vergangenheit .


----------



## hks1981 (8. Oktober 2019)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Klingt so, dass dann wohl mehr Strom durchgedrückt wird (der 27er frisst ja mehr, wohl wegen dem engmaschigeren Pixelnetz, wo man mehr Licht für gleiche Leuchtstärke benötigt) und dass dadurch die LEDs heller leuchten.
> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass HDR600 entsprechend mehr übertroffen werden müsste.
> 
> Wie sieht's da denn mit den Schwarzwerten aus? Die sind ja (verglichen zu meinem alten FALD-TV daneben) schon mit dem 32er-BIOS wirklich nicht so der Burner...



Ich vermute eher hier das Netzteil! Das ist ja beim 27er eines extra und beim 32er ist das Netzteil im Monitor integriert und damit wird er dann wärmer.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. Oktober 2019)

Die Red Devil is da.heute Abend wird getestet. Die 5700 XT Dual ist knapp 10 € teurer geworden. Ist wohl doch sehr beliebt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Oktober 2019)

bald gibts ne Thicc III

XFX launches Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC III Ultra | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (8. Oktober 2019)

BigYundol schrieb:


> Klingt so, dass dann wohl mehr Strom durchgedrückt wird (der 27er frisst ja mehr, wohl wegen dem engmaschigeren Pixelnetz, wo man mehr Licht für gleiche Leuchtstärke benötigt) und dass dadurch die LEDs heller leuchten.
> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass HDR600 entsprechend mehr übertroffen werden müsste.
> 
> Wie sieht's da denn mit den Schwarzwerten aus? Die sind ja (verglichen zu meinem alten FALD-TV daneben) schon mit dem 32er-BIOS wirklich nicht so der Burner...



Ich habe nur einen Tag getestet, das Panel steht bei mir vollständig umbaut, die Hitzeentwicklung war mir auf Dauer zu gefährlich. Wenn das Panel frei gestanden hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich auf der Firmware geblieben, man sieht es wie gesagt schon recht deutlich. Ich kann aber nix garantieren wenn das einer testen will kann ich am We in meinen Ordner am Main schauen da müsste sogar noch die umgelabelte Firmware sein. Auf eigene Gefahr wohl gemerkt!


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. Oktober 2019)

So die Red Dragon ist da. Und eingebaut. Mit OC-Bios ist sie leicht hörbar unter Timespy Stress Test. Karte boostest bis knapp 1823 Mhz. Verbraucht mit dem Ryzen 3600, 32 GB Ram, einer HDD und 3 SSD knapp 303 Watt.

Kühler ist übrigens ziemlich klein wie man an den Fotos sehen kann.


----------



## Edelhamster (9. Oktober 2019)

Habt Ihr mitbekommen, dass AsRock für einen Teil seiner RDNA-Grafikkarten ein neues vBios anbietet?
Geht wohl um eine Lüfter-Thematik.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (9. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> So die Red Dragon ist da. Und eingebaut. Mit OC-Bios ist sie leicht hörbar unter Timespy Stress Test. Karte boostest bis knapp 1823 Mhz. Verbraucht mit dem Ryzen 3600, 32 GB Ram, einer HDD und 3 SSD knapp 303 Watt.
> 
> Kühler ist übrigens ziemlich klein wie man an den Fotos sehen kann.



Bin schon gespannt wenn du die Temperaturen ausliest.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Oktober 2019)

Och ziemlich gut. Hotspot bis jetzt maximal bei 90, Mem bei 82.

Nur OC mit der Karte hab ich noch nicht raus. Senke die Spannung im Wattman und die Karte Booster niedriger.


----------



## RX480 (9. Oktober 2019)

Beim UVen mal das PT (Leistungsbereich) auf +10..+20 anheben.
Dann müsste z.Bsp. 1162mV auch für den vollen Takt reichen.
(habe mal spassenshalber die W von GPU+SOC addiert, damit man sieht, ob das PT(Leistungsbereich) reicht;
 Powerlimit+TDC per MPT anpassen)


----------



## Komolze (9. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir hat ausnahmslos jeder Treiber seit dem 19.8.1 das Problem, dass nach einer gewissen Zeit während ich Spiele auf dem Zweitmonitor die geöffneten fenster schwarz werden und sich aufhängen. Wenn ich dann das Spiel schließe, geht der Takt nicht mehr in den IDLEZustand und auch die VCore liegt voll an. Grafikauslastung ist auch bei 99% aber man kann nicht herleiten was diese Grafiklast ausmacht. Wenn ich dann den Wattman z. B. öffne, bekomme ich nen Blackscreen. Das hat wirklich jeder seit dem oben genannten. Mit dem 19.8.1 läuft aber Borderlands nicht, sonst würde ich bei dem bleiben. Das regt mich so auf dass ich mir heute noch eine 2070s bestelle. Ich habe als letzte Instanz gestern Windows 10 nochmal neu installiert. Ich dachte erst es läuft jetzt dann, aber auch hier hatte ich heute wieder das Problem.
Im Spiel merkt man das, dass plötzlich die Frametimes total schlecht werden. Es muss ein Treiber Problem sein, da es mit dem 19.8.1 ja geht. Alllerdings hat der auch so seine Macken und wie gesagt Borderlands3 läuft damit gar nicht.


----------



## RX480 (9. Oktober 2019)

Der Treiber ist wahrscheinlich beim Beenden abgestürzt.

Ansonsten mal auf dem Desktop beide Monis mit 60Hz laufen lassen, das sollte den Return in den 2d-Modus erleichtern.


----------



## hks1981 (9. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Bei mir hat ausnahmslos jeder Treiber seit dem 19.8.1 das Problem, dass nach einer gewissen Zeit während ich Spiele auf dem Zweitmonitor die geöffneten fenster schwarz werden und sich aufhängen. Wenn ich dann das Spiel schließe, geht der Takt nicht mehr in den IDLEZustand und auch die VCore liegt voll an. Grafikauslastung ist auch bei 99% aber man kann nicht herleiten was diese Grafiklast ausmacht. Wenn ich dann den Wattman z. B. öffne, bekomme ich nen Blackscreen. Das hat wirklich jeder seit dem oben genannten. Mit dem 19.8.1 läuft aber Borderlands nicht, sonst würde ich bei dem bleiben. Das regt mich so auf dass ich mir heute noch eine 2070s bestelle. Ich habe als letzte Instanz gestern Windows 10 nochmal neu installiert. Ich dachte erst es läuft jetzt dann, aber auch hier hatte ich heute wieder das Problem.
> Im Spiel merkt man das, dass plötzlich die Frametimes total schlecht werden. Es muss ein Treiber Problem sein, da es mit dem 19.8.1 ja geht. Alllerdings hat der auch so seine Macken und wie gesagt Borderlands3 läuft damit gar nicht.



Der Treiber ist wirklich die größte Schwachstelle derzeit bei AMD. Auch kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen, dass mit dem neuen Treiber HDR Reibungslos funktioniert. Also bei mir mal nicht. Ich gebe AMD aber noch ein wenig. Habe keinen 2.Bildschirm daher betrifft mich das was du hast nicht aber kann es nachvollziehen, dass dich das nervt. Was haltest du davon wenn du den 2.Bildschirm wenn du zockst abziehst?


----------



## RX480 (9. Oktober 2019)

Braucht Er net abziehen, nur den PowerButton auf AUS.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Oktober 2019)

Mit Button aus wird trotzdem ein Monitor angezeigt.


----------



## Komolze (9. Oktober 2019)

Da ich meinen Rechner zu 98% nur zum Zocken verwende und ich den zweiten Monitor eben schon verwende, sei es zum Überwachen, für Teamspeak/Discord oder auch während eines matchmakings nur zu browsen/Videos schauen/tutorials lesen... ist ausschalten oder abstecken leider keine Option. Mit der Vega hat dies einwandfrei funktioniert. Auch mit. meiner 980ti die ich vor der vega hatte....
Auf den zweiten Monitor verzichte ich nicht


----------



## openSUSE (9. Oktober 2019)

Passiert das immer oder nur mit speziellen Programmen? Welche Monitore sind das?


----------



## Komolze (9. Oktober 2019)

Es passiert bei Borderlands 3 und bei Dead by Daylight. Mehr spiele ich zur Zeit nicht. Es ist ein Samsung C32HG70 WQHD 144hz und ein LG 24" 60Hz Full HD. Klar, sind unterschiedliche Technologien usw. aber es hat vorher bzw mit anderen Karte  ja auch funktioniert und sogar mit der Navi bis zu besagtem 19.8.1


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Oktober 2019)

Dbd kann ich mal testen Setup ist ähnlich. Läuft bei dir der Speicher auch immer immer mit 8000 MHz?


----------



## openSUSE (9. Oktober 2019)

Ist Windows 10 komplett gepatcht? Spielst du zumindest Borderlands 3 in HDR? Hast du mal HDR in Windows 10 aus gestellt, neu gebotet und komplett ohne HDR gespielt und hattest du da auch die Probleme?
Ist der "LG 24" 60Hz Full HD" HDMI?


----------



## Komolze (9. Oktober 2019)

Der LG ist mit Displayport auf DVI Adapter
Win10 ist full up to date
Der Speicher läuft mit 875MHZ standard. Es ist auch sonst nichts getweakt
HDR ist aus


----------



## openSUSE (9. Oktober 2019)

Schade  aber wenn etwas mit Adapter angeschlossen ist, ist das (zum nachstellen!) immer so eine sache.
Habe zwar einige Monitore zur auswahl, aber DVI ist da nicht mehr dabei. :O

Du könntest mal versuchen im Geräte-Manager das AMD_High_Definition_Audio_Device zu deaktivieren und/oder in den Treibereinstellungen HDCP zu deaktivieren.
Wäre dir dankbar wenn du weiter beschreiben könntest wie/wann es zu dem Fehler kommt. Musst du lange spielen? Spiele im ExclusiveScreenModus? usw

Ich habe mir eben auch mal noch 2FHD 60Hz Monitor angeschlossen (+FHD 240Hz Monitor) und kann das verhalten im schnell "Test" nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich meine taktet der Speicher auch im Idle bei 875 MHz?


----------



## openSUSE (9. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich meine taktet der Speicher auch im Idle bei 875 MHz?


Je nach Monitor/Auflösungs/HZ  konstellation ist das timingbedingt _zumindest_momentan_noch nötig.
Das macht der Karte/dem Vram nichts.


----------



## Komolze (9. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Schade  aber wenn etwas mit Adapter angeschlossen ist, ist das (zum nachstellen!) immer so eine sache.
> Habe zwar einige Monitore zur auswahl, aber DVI ist da nicht mehr dabei. :O
> 
> Du könntest mal versuchen im Geräte-Manager das AMD_High_Definition_Audio_Device zu deaktivieren und/oder in den Treibereinstellungen HDCP zu deaktivieren.
> ...



Danke dir,sehr nett, dass du mir helfen möchtest.
Der Monitor könnte auch noch VGA aber das wird wohl genauso nichts bringen. Ich hätte zwar einen Adapter DP->VGA sogar da.
Spiele laufen im exklusive Fullscreen. Es ist ganz unterschiedlich wie lange ich spiele. Meist kann man das aber ein wenig provozieren, wenn man zwischen den Bildschirmen hinunhertabbt. Auffallend schnell(er) geht es, wenn auf dem LG Bildschirm Steam offen hat und die Steam Freundesliste. Das mit dem deaktivieren probiere ich mal aus. Danke für den Tipp.
Arbeitest du irgendwie für AMD oder so? Hört sich fast so an, als würdest du auf Fehlersuche aus sein. Sehr nett jedenfalls von dir.

@Oi!Olli Ja, wenn beide Monitore angeschlossen sind, taktet der Speicher immer mit 875 aber das ist mir wurst, da der PC eh nur zum Spielen verwendet wird.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Oktober 2019)

Habt ihr auch beim UV schlechtere Frametimes?


----------



## RX480 (10. Oktober 2019)

Heb mal die min.Spannungen bei GFX+SOC etwas an.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch beim UV schlechtere Frametimes?



Nein.


----------



## RX480 (10. Oktober 2019)

Du hast aber auch die min.Spannungen etwas angehoben?

@Davidwigald
The Outer Worlds will be available on Xbox Game Pass for PC this month | OC3D News
Bis dahin kannste ja G5+GRB spielen. (wenn schon der Gamepass bei Deiner Graka für 3 Monate dabei ist)

btw.
Ne Custom von HiS:
HIS Radeon RX 5700 XT IceQX2 Graphics Card Review - Page 7 of 8 - FunkyKit


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Oktober 2019)

> @Davidwigald
> The Outer Worlds will be available on Xbox Game Pass for PC this month | OC3D News
> Bis dahin kannste ja G5+GRB spielen. (wenn schon der Gamepass bei Deiner Graka für 3 Monate dabei ist)


Vielen Dank für die Info!
Ich hab den Pass zwar immer noch nicht beantragt, aber offensichtlich lohnt es sich ja doch 
Ich hol den mal. Die Frage ist nur wo dieser Gutscheincode sein soll, den ich angeblich vom Händler bekommen haben soll


----------



## hks1981 (10. Oktober 2019)

Meist ist dieser auf der Rechnung oder in einer gesonderten Mail!


----------



## openSUSE (10. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Danke dir,sehr nett, dass du mir helfen möchtest.
> Der Monitor könnte auch noch VGA aber das wird wohl genauso nichts bringen. Ich hätte zwar einen Adapter DP->VGA sogar da.
> Spiele laufen im exklusive Fullscreen. Es ist ganz unterschiedlich wie lange ich spiele. Meist kann man das aber ein wenig provozieren, wenn man zwischen den Bildschirmen hinunhertabbt. Auffallend schnell(er) geht es, wenn auf dem LG Bildschirm Steam offen hat und die Steam Freundesliste. Das mit dem deaktivieren probiere ich mal aus. Danke für den Tipp.
> Arbeitest du irgendwie für AMD oder so? Hört sich fast so an, als würdest du auf Fehlersuche aus sein. Sehr nett jedenfalls von dir.


Nein ich arbeite nicht direkt bei AMD habe aber viel mit AMDs Graphics Core Next-Architektur bzw nun auch RDNA zu tun. Eigentlich bin ich momentan mehr der Latenz "reduzierer".  

Und irgendwie glaube ich, dass dein Probleme auch ein Latenz Problem ist, kann es aber leider nicht nachstellen um es dann einkreisen zu können.

Und nur weil es durch einen neuen Treiber getriggert wird, muss es kein Treiberproblem sein.


----------



## hks1981 (10. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nein ich arbeite nicht direkt bei AMD habe aber viel mit AMDs Graphics Core Next-Architektur bzw nun auch RDNA zu tun. Eigentlich bin ich momentan mehr der Latenz "reduzierer".
> 
> Und irgendwie glaube ich, dass dein Probleme auch ein Latenz Problem ist, kann es aber leider nicht nachstellen um es dann einkreisen zu können.
> 
> Und nur weil es durch einen neuen Treiber getriggert wird, muss es kein Treiberproblem sein.



Mal angenommen du kannst es einkreisen oder nachstellen! Wenn du nicht bei AMD arbeitest, was könntest du dann bewirken? Es ist ja definitiv ein Treiberproblem, denn Komolze hat ja geschrieben, dass es mit der Treiber Version XXX klappt aber Boarderlands nicht. Daher ist er angewiesen auf den neuen Treiber, aber kann dann nicht mehr seine 2 Bildschirme bedienen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Oktober 2019)

Mit den Min und Max muss ich mich noch mal reinfuchsen. Gibt es da einen Gude?


----------



## openSUSE (10. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Mal angenommen du kannst es einkreisen oder nachstellen! Wenn du nicht bei AMD arbeitest, was könntest du dann bewirken?


Wenn man es nachstellen kann, dann findet man auch relativ schnell den Übeltäter (Debugger/gpuview) und dann wird sowas auch sehr schnell von zb AMD behoben.



> Es ist ja definitiv ein Treiberproblem, denn Komolze hat ja geschrieben, dass es mit der Treiber Version XXX klappt aber Boarderlands nicht. Daher ist er angewiesen auf den neuen Treiber, aber kann dann nicht mehr seine 2 Bildschirme bedienen.


Nochmal: Nur weil etwas ab Treiber XYZ getriggert wird, bedeutet es nicht dass es auch an dem Treiber liegt.

Nur Mal so: Ich kann es weder mit 2 noch mit 3 Monitore nachstellen. Und das mit Treiber 19.10.1


----------



## drstoecker (10. Oktober 2019)

Meine 5700 strix ist heute morgen angekommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Oktober 2019)

Hier noch was für alle die Battlefield 5 mal kostenlos testen möchten zum benchen etc.
Battlefield V kostenlos spielen (PC / Origin) - mydealz.de


----------



## gaussmath (10. Oktober 2019)

Oohh, der Doc ist jetzt auch navisiert...


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (10. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hier noch was für alle die Battlefield 5 mal kostenlos testen möchten zum benchen etc.
> Battlefield V kostenlos spielen (PC / Origin) - mydealz.de


Da gibts doch nur ein paar DICE Server.


----------



## drstoecker (10. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Oohh, der Doc ist jetzt auch navisiert...


Das schon länger aber jetzt auch auf Hardware Ebene!


Verruckt-Birdman schrieb:


> Da gibts doch nur ein paar DICE Server.


reicht doch zum testen oder nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. Oktober 2019)

Mit dem letzten 9er Treiber ist mir World of Warships regelmäßig abgeschmiert. Ich dachte erst, dass es am OC liegt, aber selbst auf Standard gabs Blackscreens. Mit dem ersten 10er Treiber wurde das Problem zumindest gelöst.
Seit dem vorletzten Treiber sind Takt und Spannung in Wattman anders vorkonfiguriert, ist das jemanden aufgefallen? Vorher 2050 MHz bei 1,2V - jetzt 2004 MHz bei 1,182V (Ref 5700 XT)


----------



## Gurdi (10. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Mit dem letzten 9er Treiber ist mir World of Warships regelmäßig abgeschmiert. Ich dachte erst, dass es am OC liegt, aber selbst auf Standard gabs Blackscreens. Mit dem ersten 10er Treiber wurde das Problem zumindest gelöst.
> Seit dem vorletzten Treiber sind Takt und Spannung in Wattman anders vorkonfiguriert, ist das jemanden aufgefallen? Vorher 2050 MHz bei 1,2V - jetzt 2004 MHz bei 1,182V (Ref 5700 XT)



Oh das ist interessant. Ich betreibe nie etwas Stock daher ist mir nichts aufgefallen.Wie liefen eigentlich eure Tests mit dem Tool? Konntet Ihr was erreichen?


----------



## Elistaer (10. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Mit dem letzten 9er Treiber ist mir World of Warships regelmäßig abgeschmiert. Ich dachte erst, dass es am OC liegt, aber selbst auf Standard gabs Blackscreens. Mit dem ersten 10er Treiber wurde das Problem zumindest gelöst.
> Seit dem vorletzten Treiber sind Takt und Spannung in Wattman anders vorkonfiguriert, ist das jemanden aufgefallen? Vorher 2050 MHz bei 1,2V - jetzt 2004 MHz bei 1,182V (Ref 5700 XT)


Mir so noch nicht aufgefallen ich müsste WoWs auch erst updaten hat einfach keinen Reiz für mich, bin mehr der Realismus Fanatiker in war thunder ground forces. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. Oktober 2019)

Die Tests damit wurden fürs erste auf die übernächste Ausgabe verschoben, da die Ergebnisse nicht eindeutig waren. Wir brauchen mehr Zeit zum testen.


----------



## Elistaer (10. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Die Tests damit wurden fürs erste auf die übernächste Ausgabe verschoben, da die Ergebnisse nicht eindeutig waren. Wir brauchen mehr Zeit zum testen.


Nutzt ihr den auch mal CapFramX?

Ich finde es sehr gut da Ressourcen schonend, bei Gelegenheit werde ich da mal die frames von GR.B hochladen bin viel mit anderen unterwegs vom Laufen zum Fliegen über alle biome.

UV muss ich mit meinem Lüfter Profile mal testen in ghost recon komm ich nicht über 75° junction. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. Oktober 2019)

Bislang ist keine Alternative zu OCAT geplant. Mehr kann ich dazu jetzt auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Elistaer (10. Oktober 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Bislang ist keine Alternative zu OCAT geplant. Mehr kann ich dazu jetzt auch nicht sagen.


Es war ja mal ein Zusatz Tool zu OCAT und mit gaussmath/zerostrat hier im forum ist der Entwickler auch nicht weit.

Ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht und ist auch sehr interessant zusehen was mir die FPS und frames verhagelt, neue Tests mache ich aber erst wenn der wqhd Monitor da ist im schlimmsten fall nächste Woche. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Oktober 2019)

> Seit dem vorletzten Treiber sind Takt und Spannung in Wattman anders  vorkonfiguriert, ist das jemanden aufgefallen? Vorher 2050 MHz bei 1,2V -  jetzt 2004 MHz bei 1,182V (Ref 5700 XT)


Jap ist bei mir auch so, seit dem 19.9.3, ist auch einigen hier schon aufgefallen und wurde von openSUSE drauf hingewiesen als ich beim UV war.
Scheint wohl bei jeder Karte auch anders zu sein, bei mir sind es 2002MHz @ 1172mV


----------



## Komolze (10. Oktober 2019)

Was ich auch ab und zu habe, wenn ich boote, lauft auf dem Hauptmonitor der Bootprozess ab. Sobald Windows 10 startet, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und nur der zweite Monitor zeigt ein Bild. Offenbar ist dieser aber für Windows "verfügbar" da ich Symbole dorthin ziehen kann etc. Nach einem Neustart läuft aber alles wie gehabt...kommt vielleicht in 1 von 20 Fällen vor.


----------



## hks1981 (10. Oktober 2019)

Also hab heute mal Win komplett neu aufgesetzt und alles ganz frisch installiert. HDR ist mit dem aktuellen Treiber nicht  zu gebrauchen, zumindest im Windows Betrieb.

Sobald aktiv alles dunkel und Kontrastarm. Wenn man es dann mit dem Amd Treiber einstellt unter Video Sättigung 120 Helligkeit 110 sieht es ganz okay aus aber es wird unscharf. Nützt auch nichts wenn man die Schärfe am Bildschirm einstellt. Schriften sehen auch fürchterlich aus.


----------



## Boss_demo (10. Oktober 2019)

Guten Tag liebe Community.

Mein Problem ist das ich ein Spielen wie GTA 5 ganz zufällig nach 5 Minuten ein blackscreen bekomme und den PC dann neustarten muss.
Der Pc wurde nicht übertaktet XMP wurde On und Off ausprobiert leider selbiges Ergebnis...
Alle neuesten Treiber sind drauf wie Grafikkarten Treiber, Chipsatz Treiber, Bios Update, Windows Update. Leider alles ohne Erfolg. Grafikkarte wurde auch schon mal eingeschickt...
Temperaturen sind alle normal CPU max 65 Grad und GPU 67grad
Windows wurde schon neu aufgesetzt.
Ram ist Memtest stabil (3 durchläufe)
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen bin echt am verzweifeln...

Specs:
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
Mainboard: Gigabyte Aorus Elite B450
CPU Kühler: Thermaltake Macho Revision B
Ram: Adata XPG D60G Dual RGB 16GB DDR4-3600 CL16
Grafikkarte: RX5700XT red Devil
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 11 600w


----------



## hks1981 (10. Oktober 2019)

Welchen AMD Treiber hast du aktuell aufgespielt? Hast du im Wattman etwas eingestellt manuell?

Was steht denn bei dir in der Windows Ereignisanzeige? Hast du da einen Error sichtbar um die Zeit wo ein Blackscreen passiert?


----------



## Boss_demo (10. Oktober 2019)

Habe den Treiber 19.9.3 (habe wirklich alle Treiber von 19.7.1 bis 19.9.3 ausprobiert)
Wattman ist Standard kein OC
Die Ereignisanzeige sagt nichts nennenswertes. Außer das der Amd Treiber sich aufgehangen hat. Passiert jederzeit. Bei aufwendigen Programmen kommt es in so circa 1 Minute und sonst im idle nach 5-30minuten


----------



## Komolze (10. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe Community.
> 
> Mein Problem ist das ich ein Spielen wie GTA 5 ganz zufällig nach 5 Minuten ein blackscreen bekomme und den PC dann neustarten muss.
> Der Pc wurde nicht übertaktet XMP wurde On und Off ausprobiert leider selbiges Ergebnis...
> ...



Stell mal PCI Version fest auf 3 ein im Bios.


----------



## Boss_demo (10. Oktober 2019)

Hat leider nicht geholfen es auf PCI-E auf 3 zu stellen


----------



## drstoecker (10. Oktober 2019)

so jungs hier noch ein paar werte von meiner strix aus 15min battlefild 5.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zcDrdq_8zCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AMD Radeon RX 5700 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 3600,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Oktober 2019)

Der Boost scheint etwas gering zu sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Hat leider nicht geholfen es auf PCI-E auf 3 zu stellen



Da bist du nicht der einzige der das Problem hat mit der Devil. Bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geh mal in den Wattmann, stell Frequenz/Spannung auf manuell und mach die Kurve zu einer Gerade, indem du den mittleren Punkt einfach etwas senkrecht nach oben anhebst.
Ggf. noch den Punkt links auf 750mV anheben (die beiden roten Pfeile)
Bei mir hat das alle Blackscreens behoben.
Wenn du möchtest kannst du in dem Zuge die Karte auch direkt etwas undervolten. Dabei senkst du den letzten Punkt einfach mal ab auf ~1100mV und den Takt auf ~2000MHz
Vielen Dank nochmal an openSUSE an der Stelle.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Oktober 2019)

Komisch das die Devil Probleme hat und meine Red Dragon super läuft. Sollte das nicht umgekehrt sein?

Hattet ihr eigentlich auch ein Mauspad dabei?


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Oktober 2019)

Ja finde es auch komisch. Das mit den ständigen Blackscreens kam nämlich IMMER nur von Devil Usern. 
Nein Mauspad war nur bei der Limited Edition dabei.


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2019)

Falls die Wattmankurve auch noch net reicht:
Im schlimmsten Fall auch noch bei der SOC-Spannung den min. Wert auf ca. 776mV und den max.Wert auf 1075..1100 erhöhen.
Das hatte bei Noahbet dann sogar Multimoni stabilisiert.


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> so jungs hier noch ein paar werte von meiner strix aus 15min battlefild 5.





Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Der Boost scheint etwas gering zu sein.



Ist ja keine XT. (und an Tag 1 muss der Doc ja noch net Alles ausreizen, wollte halt lieber schnell mal Testen)
und
Wer braucht schon 144fps. Finde die Einstellung mit avg.125W sehr vernünftig.


----------



## Ace (11. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> so jungs hier noch ein paar werte von meiner strix aus 15min battlefild 5.




Bei DX12 macht man FFR aus.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2019)

Ace schrieb:


> Bei DX12 macht man FFR aus.


Oh echt? Gut spiele sonst schon mit DX12 und diese Funktion auf on. Das gezeigte Video ist aber dx11(Siehe afterburner).


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2019)

Die THICC II für 399€:
8GB XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc II Aktiv PCIe 4.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Oktober 2019)

Preiswert ist sie ja. Das Kühlsystem soll aber nicht so gut sein. Ok ist sie bei meiner Dragon ja auch nicht.


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2019)

CB meinte die T wäre ein mue besser als die Raw.
Die User im Luxx sind mit der Raw eigentlich zufrieden.

Halt 40mV weniger einstellen und 100U/min runter.

Prinzipiell sind eigentlich nur Sapphire + XFX +HIS vorbildlich hinsichtlich Lüfter/Junction. (z.T. Gaming X +Devil)
Die meisten Anderen lassen die Junction hochschiessen und "sparen" am Lüfter.
Damit sind die Leisetreter nur Papiertiger.(hat nix mit 24/7 zu tun)
Kann ja Jeder mal sein Lüfterkurve um 5-15°C verschieben.

Wäre mal interessant wie Dave seine GB mit LM dann läuft.


----------



## Elistaer (11. Oktober 2019)

Meine 5700XT Red Devil hatte nach Anpassung der Lüfter ohne UV nur PT +20 in Ghost Recon eine Junction von rund 75° bei 200 Watt verbrauch.

Ich habe auch 2 Bildschirme und keine Probleme beide 24" FHD 60 Hz. RAM Takt geht sauber runter und hoch. 

Ach und Alternate hat sich auch mal gemeldet, die haben keinen Liefertermin für den Monitor welcher am Montag und Dienstag noch auf 3 Tage bis Versand stande. Und eine Adresse können die auch nicht schreiben da frag ich mich wer dort jemand beibringt wie Adressen aus zusehen haben. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Der Boost scheint etwas gering zu sein.


Nö, glaube der ist sogar noch minimal höher. Es ist ja die non xt Version. Habe mich auch extra für diese entschieden da die nur 180w verbraucht und die xt 250w, was 40% mehr sind bei lediglich 10-15% Mehrleistung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Oktober 2019)

Das ist nicht automatisch der Verbrauch. Bin bei Vollast bei 330 Watt. Nach dem Netzteil gemessen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Oktober 2019)

Habt ihr eigentlich Radeon Image Sharpening dauerhaft an? Ich hab das gerade mal durch Zufall entdeckt, dass das bei mir auf aus steht 
Kann ich das einfach immer an lassen und dann kommt das automatisch ins Spiel bei DX9 und DX12 Titeln?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (11. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich Radeon Image Sharpening dauerhaft an? Ich hab das gerade mal durch Zufall entdeckt, dass das bei mir auf aus steht
> Kann ich das einfach immer an lassen und dann kommt das automatisch ins Spiel bei DX9 und DX12 Titeln?



Jup, genau so funktioniert das. Und es kostet auch kaum Leistung, wie ich in meinem letzten Special dazu festgehalten habe.
Warum allerdings gerade DX11 nicht unterstützt wird, bleibt aber ein Rätsel.


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2019)

Mit RIS sollte man im Vollbild spielen. Im Fenster kann es sein, das man zusätzlich GPU-Skalierung braucht.



Elistaer schrieb:


> Meine 5700XT Red Devil hatte nach Anpassung der Lüfter ohne UV nur PT +20 in Ghost Recon eine Junction von rund 75° bei 200 Watt verbrauch.



Kannst Du mal spassenshalber Vordergrund 60fps und Hintergrund 30fps einstellen.
Das ging bei mir in der open Beta sehr gut.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das ist nicht automatisch der Verbrauch. Bin bei Vollast bei 330 Watt. Nach dem Netzteil gemessen.


Hab die Werte aus dem Test und ich messe an der Dose!


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Oktober 2019)

> Warum allerdings gerade DX11 nicht unterstützt wird, bleibt aber ein Rätsel.


Frag ich mich auch. Wird aber sicherlich noch dazu kommen, denn wirklich ein Großteil aller meiner Spiele läuft auf DX11


> Mit RIS sollte man im Vollbild spielen. Im Fenster kann es sein, das man zusätzlich GPU-Skalierung braucht.


Warum spielen Leute überhaupt im Fenstermodus?


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (11. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Warum spielen Leute überhaupt im Fenstermodus?



Ich spiele eigentlich alles im Randlosen Fenstermodus, dort geht das Tab wechseln einfach viel schneller 

Und gibt es hier schon jemanden der seine Erfahrungen vom rumbasteln(OC, UV usw.) an einer Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ berichtet hat?


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
wo bleibt eigentlich Ralle? (seit 25.9. stolzer Besitzer einer Nitro)


----------



## hks1981 (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab jetzt meine umgebaute rx5700xt auf einer Plattform für 250€ eingestellt. Keine Lust mehr diese dauernd bei jedem neuen Update neu zu konfigurieren. Der AE so begeistert ich auch war umso genervter bin ich mittlerweile denn die Külerchen vorne fallen ab mit der Zeit und ich will mich nicht mehr damit befassen..

Also fahr ich jetzt los und hole mir die MSI 5700XT Gaming X und hoffe dann auf Ruhe  bis später!


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Oktober 2019)

Für 250 €?

Hast du Geld.


----------



## hks1981 (11. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Für 250 €?
> 
> Hast du Geld.



Naja schau die Karte ist umgebaut, hat keine Garantie mehr und jemand der die Karte nimmt und unter Wasser setzt muss auch was dazu kaufen. Da du neue schon für 399€ bekommst bin ich mit dem dann zufrieden.

Was mir die Karte Zeit und Nerven kostete hat mehr ausgemacht.


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2019)

Die Devil für 449€ ist nach Klärung der Umstände mit den neuen Treibern eigentlich auch net schlecht.
8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil, GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja schau die Karte ist umgebaut, hat keine Garantie mehr und jemand der die Karte nimmt und unter Wasser setzt muss auch was dazu kaufen. Da du neue schon für 399€ bekommst bin ich mit dem dann zufrieden.
> 
> Was mir die Karte Zeit und Nerven kostete hat mehr ausgemacht.


Kühler kostet alleine schon 50 €. Hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst ich hätte deine gekauft. Mich dann auch geärgert und ohne Verlust weiter verkauft.


----------



## openSUSE (11. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt meine umgebaute rx5700xt auf einer Plattform für 250€ eingestellt. Keine Lust mehr diese dauernd bei jedem neuen Update neu zu konfigurieren. Der AE so begeistert ich auch war umso genervter bin ich mittlerweile denn die Külerchen vorne fallen ab mit der Zeit und ich will mich nicht mehr damit befassen..
> 
> Also fahr ich jetzt los und hole mir die MSI 5700XT Gaming X und hoffe dann auf Ruhe  bis später!



Nur aus Interesse, ist h2o für dich keine Option?
250€ Festpreis? Warum nicht hier im Forum?


----------



## hks1981 (11. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nur aus Interesse, ist h2o für dich keine Option?
> 250€ Festpreis? Warum nicht hier im Forum?



Hi! Nein Wasser ist keine Option für mich. Ich mag nicht mehr basteln verstehst. Ich mag nur einbauen und genießen  Karte hab ich hier nicht eingestellt weil ich aus Österreich komme und das mit dem Versand usw einfach mühsam ist. Da gibt es eine gute Plattform in AT wo du schnell und per Abholung verkaufen kannst. 

So ich mach mich jetzt an den Einbau meines neuen Schatzes


----------



## Oi!Olli (11. Oktober 2019)

Versand wäre knapp 16 € gewesen. Viel Spaß mit der neuen Karte. Ich teste meine Red Dragon auch mal weiter.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> wo bleibt eigentlich Ralle? (seit 25.9. stolzer Besitzer einer Nitro)


Genau [emoji4]
Ich kann ab morgen (eventuell Sonntag) berichten. Wir kommen morgen aus dem Urlaub [emoji3]
Meine Nitro liegt noch original verpackt @Home...... So ganz alleine [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Elistaer (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann alternate mir den monitor liefert, die haben wohl mit dem zwischen Händler Probleme aber im Shop steht immer noch 3 Tage nach Bestellung wird versendet bestellt am 7.10. Und am 8. war das Geld bei denen sollte also eigentlich heute im Versand sein aber "NEIN" da muss ich mich zusätzlich zu den deppen auf Arbeit (Kunden) noch darüber ärgern. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Komolze (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab jetzz hier ne 2070S von KFA2 und die ist auch schon eingebaut. Sie macht 0 Probleme bisher.Ich teste sie das Wochenende über und wenn alles gut läuft, verkaufe ich meine 5700xt ebenfalls


----------



## hks1981 (11. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Versand wäre knapp 16 € gewesen. Viel Spaß mit der neuen Karte. Ich teste meine Red Dragon auch mal weiter.



Hab sie schon verkauft  Das geht bei unserer Plattform in Österreich wirklich sehr gut. Daher muss ich kein Päckchen schnürren, zur Post laufen, Aufgeben und dann beten das es ankommt usw. So kommt einer, sieht sich die Ware an, zahlt und geht wieder 

So ich habe das Baby nun eingebaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles Supi gelaufen. Installiere gerade aber alle meine Spiele neu da ich Windows neu aufsetzen musste weil da einiges nicht mehr passte. Hab mal Anno 1800 laufen gehabt und ich hörte die Karte kein einziges mal aus dem Gehäuse! Das ganze bei 2005MHZ und AVG waren es 1930-1970MHZ was ich am Overlay ablesen konnte bei WQHD und alle Regler auf vollen Anschlag bei 55-61FPS. Lade mir auch gerade Superposition runter bin schon neugierig. GPU-Z, HW INFO kann ich euch nicht mehr dienen, denn ich habe volle Garantie auf die Karte und ob die Memory jetzt 20c oder 120c hat ist mir schnuppe 

Ist ne große,schwere aber hübsche Karte!


----------



## Elistaer (11. Oktober 2019)

Hat hier jemand eine oculus rift s oder equivalent und könnte mal testen?

Neben dem Monitor ist das für mich eine Investition I  die Zukunft wobei ich nur beat saber spielen würde. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hab sie schon verkauft  Das geht bei unserer Plattform in Österreich wirklich sehr gut. Daher muss ich kein Päckchen schnürren, zur Post laufen, Aufgeben und dann beten das es ankommt usw. So kommt einer, sieht sich die Ware an, zahlt und geht wieder
> 
> So ich habe das Baby nun eingebaut
> 
> ...


Aber du kannst uns doch deine Temps verraten.... Hat doch nichts mit Garantie zu tun [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Oktober 2019)

> GPU-Z, HW INFO kann ich euch nicht mehr dienen, denn ich habe volle  Garantie auf die Karte und ob die Memory jetzt 20c oder 120c hat ist mir  schnuppe


Bitte 
Mich würden wirklich mal User Tests interessieren. Also Superposition 4k + GPU-Z einfach auf Stock einmal laufen lassen.
Ich kann dich beruhigen, die Mem Temp wird nicht ansatzweise so hoch sein wie es anfangs mit den Ref Karten war, daher einmal fürs Allgemeinwohl 
Bisher bist du glaub ich der erste mit der Gaming x daher wäre das wirklich interessant.


----------



## hks1981 (11. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Aber du kannst uns doch deine Temps verraten.... Hat doch nichts mit Garantie zu tun [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Klar kann ich die verraten aber dann hab ich wieder das Thema, dass ich mich permanent damit befasse und so wollte ich mir das gleich jetzt von anfang an ersparen. Aber da ich mich eh wieder an UV setzen werde die Tage brauch ich ja eh dann diese Tools wieder ^^


----------



## hks1981 (11. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bitte
> Mich würden wirklich mal User Tests interessieren. Also Superposition 4k + GPU-Z einfach auf Stock einmal laufen lassen.
> Ich kann dich beruhigen, die Mem Temp wird nicht ansatzweise so hoch sein wie es anfangs mit den Ref Karten war, daher einmal fürs Allgemeinwohl
> Bisher bist du glaub ich der erste mit der Gaming x daher wäre das wirklich interessant.



Bekommst du in einer Stunde ca von mir aber nur fürs Allgemeinwohl


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Klar kann ich die verraten aber dann hab ich wieder das Thema, dass ich mich permanent damit befasse und so wollte ich mir das gleich jetzt von anfang an ersparen. Aber da ich mich eh wieder an UV setzen werde die Tage brauch ich ja eh dann diese Tools wieder ^^


Supi wir warten [emoji3][emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## openSUSE (11. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> GPU-Z, HW INFO kann ich euch nicht mehr dienen, denn ich habe volle Garantie auf die Karte und ob die Memory jetzt 20c oder 120c hat ist mir schnuppe


Die meisten hier würden sich eh mehr/nur für den GPU HotSpot und VRam "HotSpot" interessieren, und damit könntest du eh nicht dienen da nvidia dies slicht nicht preisgibt.
Also insofern, alles gut.


----------



## hks1981 (11. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Die meisten hier würden sich eh mehr/nur für den GPU HotSpot und VRam "HotSpot" interessieren, und damit könntest du eh nicht dienen da nvidia dies slicht nicht preisgibt.
> Also insofern, alles gut.



Ich habe keine Nvidia  Es ist eine Navi RX 5700XT Gaming X Karte


----------



## openSUSE (11. Oktober 2019)

Ups :O boah dann würde ich aber schon mal gerne die Temps sehen :O will dich aber auch nicht verleiten


----------



## hks1981 (11. Oktober 2019)

Also hier mal SP4K@ Stock




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Karte ist nicht zu hören! Werde jetzt mal ein UV hinklatschen auf die schnelle 

Hier SP4K@2GHZ@1.075v




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal die GPU-Z Bios Auslese:

113-MSITV381MH.142
(C) 1988-2018, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER017.001.000.049.000000
381142.sb
Adjustment Range
  GPU: 800 MHz to 2150 MHz
  Memory: 1250 MHz to 1900 MHz
  Power: -50% to +30%
Power Limit
  Total: 210 W
  GPU: 191 A
  SOC: 14 A
Thermal Limit
  Edge: 100°C
  Hotspot: 110°C
  Memory: 105°C
  VR Gfx: 115°C
  VR Mem 1: 115°C
  VR Mem 2: 115°C
  VR SOC: 115°C
  Shutdown Temp.: 118°C
Fan Speed
  Target Temperature: 87°C
  Acoustic Target: 1200 RPM
  Acoustic Limit: 2000 RPM
  Speed at 100%: 2970 RPM
  Fan Stop supported: Yes
  Fan Start: 70°C
  Fan Stop: 80°C
Voltage
  GPU Voltage: 750 mV to 1200 mV
  SOC Voltage: 750 mV to 1050 mV

Denke ich bin Save


----------



## Boss_demo (11. Oktober 2019)

Ist die Sapphire Nitro + Rx5700xt davon betroffen von den Red Devil Krankheiten?


----------



## hks1981 (11. Oktober 2019)

Mit dem neuen Treiber und Anno 1800 dürfte es ein Problem geben. Es schmiert mir immer nach 15-20 Minuten einfach ab. Wenn man dann in den Treiber gehen will ist das Fenster nur noch weiß. Hat jemand auch das Game und kann er es mit dem aktuellen Treiber zocken ohne Probleme?

Edit: jetzt läuft es bei mir. Es muss Enhanced Sync aus sein bei Anno 1800!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also hier mal SP4K@ Stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schitt ich kann die gpuz Werte nicht ablesen mit dem Handy... Wenn ich vergrößere dann wird es unscharf.... Kannste mal alle Werte so schreiben [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (11. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schitt ich kann die gpuz Werte nicht ablesen mit dem Handy... Wenn ich vergrößere dann wird es unscharf.... Kannste mal alle Werte so schreiben [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Du musst auf das bild doppelt tippen mit dem finger dann hast du es original groß  also zuerst einmal drauf zur voransicht und dann nochmals drauf!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Du musst auf das bild doppelt tippen mit dem finger dann hast du es original groß  also zuerst einmal drauf zur voransicht und dann nochmals drauf!


Ich weiß [emoji3]

Kann es leider nicht erkennen... Wird unscharf [emoji3525]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2019)

GRID
Bei Sunshine funzt ULTRA aber bei RAIN sollte man auf Preset HIGH mit Navi gehen:
(falls es MSAA gibt, könnte Das traditionell besser als TAA ausschauen)


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Oktober 2019)

@hks1981
Wow nicht schlecht! Die Stock Werte sind defintiv besser als die der Red Devil. Über 100 Pkt mehr, die Temperaturen sind im Schnitt ~3-4°C geringer und die Lüfter drehen ~300RPM langsamer
Da hat MSI nen ordentlich effizienten Kühler drauf gehauen. 
Mit UV krieg ich in etwa die gleichen Temperaturen wie du, ~80Pkt weniger allerdings auch mit ner Drehzahl von ~2100RPM. Da werd ich ja fast schon neidisch und das obwohl es ne DUal Fan Karte ist  Krasser Kühler auf jeden Fall


----------



## RX480 (11. Oktober 2019)

Ist normal. Große Lüfter drehen langsamer. Wäre sonst zu laut.

Die Preise haben sich gut eingepegelt: bei MF
Devil449-Nitro469-GamingX471 = net schlecht (incl. Game)

Wem UVen@PT=0 reicht kann sein Glück mit der Ultra II für 419€ versuchen:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07XFDV7Q6...=geizhals10-21&ascsubtag=Lc6qsOQH9I0bRRe4McXw
(sollte nen guten Chip/Binning haben Navi10 Rev. A10/A20)
Evtl. mal Pads zw. VRM+Backplate = Wärmestau reduzieren = bisheriger Kritikpunkt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch mit Spulenfiepen aus?

Ich hasse Spulenfiepen... Meine 64er Nitro hatte auch extremes Fiepen bei niedrigen fps..... Habe es mit UV (~1530/1000mhz@0,960mv) fast in den Griff bekommen [emoji3] Es war noch ein wenig wahrnehmbar aber nicht mehr störend. Klar ingame mit KH auf ist es egal, aber wenn ich Benchmarks laufen lasse, dann will ich nichts von der Karte hören [emoji16] sonst bringt mir eine sonst lautlose Grafikkarte nichts [emoji6][emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Oi!Olli (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich höre nix


----------



## panthex (12. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich höre nix




Da solltest Du dringend zum Ohrenarzt!
Mit Taubheit ist nicht zu spaßen.

Meine wassergekühlte Referenzkarte gibt kein hörbares Spulenfiepen von sich. Profil ist Standard mit aufgedrehtem PL.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

> Wem UVen@PT=0 reicht kann sein Glück mit der Ultra II für 419€ versuchen:


Die wurde doch von Gamers Nexus im Hinblick auf die Effizienz des Kühlers komplett auseinander genommen wenn ich mich nicht irre. 


> Ist normal. Große Lüfter drehen langsamer. Wäre sonst zu laut.


Klar schon logisch, dennoch nicht übel was der Kühler von der Gaming X leistet bei so einer geringen Drehzahl.


----------



## RX480 (12. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wem UVen@PT=0 reicht kann sein Glück mit der Ultra II für 419€ versuchen:
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07XFDV7Q6...=geizhals10-21&ascsubtag=Lc6qsOQH9I0bRRe4McXw
> (sollte nen guten Chip/Binning haben Navi10 Rev. A10/A20)
> Evtl. mal Pads zw. VRM+Backplate = Wärmestau reduzieren = bisheriger Kritikpunkt.





davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Die wurde doch von Gamers Nexus im Hinblick auf die Effizienz des Kühlers komplett auseinander genommen wenn ich mich nicht irre.



siehe bisheriger Kritikpunkt = lässt sich easy beheben
(oder Zusatzlüfter auf die Backplate legen ala Coolviper)

btw.
Man sollte bei Vgl. am Besten auf 185W GPUonly normieren und dann die Junction anschauen:
(da kann man auch die Lüfterkurve noch 7°C anheben  mit deutlich weniger U/min)

edit: mal z.Vgl. ne Raw2@UV = ein mue schlechter als die Thicc2 (Polarcat im Luxx)


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Naja aber man kauft sich doch nicht die Thicc II die ja eigentlich eine schöne Karte ist und legt dann nen hässlichen Lüfter hinten drauf? Da nehme ich lieber paar Euros mehr in die Hand und schon hab ich was vernünftiges.

Hab mir gestern noch am Abend 1 Stunde Gears 5 reingezogen. Gpu 63c Hotspot 72 Memory 74 und das ganze bei 1236RPM Lüfter und nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören.

@evga konnte bei beiden Karten die ich hatte kein Spulenfiepen fesstellen.

Wollte mal mir eine Lüfterkurve selbst erstellen aber da dürfte MSI was dagegen haben, denn die stellt sich wie von Geisterhand selbst wieder retour in RealTime


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja aber man kauft sich doch nicht die Thicc II die ja eigentlich eine schöne Karte ist und legt dann nen hässlichen Lüfter hinten drauf? Da nehme ich lieber paar Euros mehr in die Hand und schon hab ich was vernünftiges.
> 
> Hab mir gestern noch am Abend 1 Stunde Gears 5 reingezogen. Gpu 63c Hotspot 72 Memory 74 und das ganze bei 1236RPM Lüfter und nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören.
> 
> @evga konnte bei beiden Karten die ich hatte kein Spulenfiepen fesstellen.


Das sind aber doch super Temps.... Ich dachte die Nitro soll die besten Temps haben [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (12. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja aber man kauft sich doch nicht die Thicc II die ja eigentlich eine schöne Karte ist und legt dann nen hässlichen Lüfter hinten drauf? Da nehme ich lieber paar Euros mehr in die Hand und schon hab ich was vernünftiges.



Variante 1 wäre ja Pads ergänzen. Var2 - Zusätzlüfter wäre nur für Leute die net Hand anlegen.
Prinzipiell braucht man es nur wenn man sich an der Backplatetemp stört oder noch optimieren möchte.(x)
Fakt ist Eins, durch die zusätzliche Backplatekühlung gibts Vorteile. Bei Coolviper konnte der Hauptlüfter 
mit weniger U/min laufen oder bei openSuse gibts schöne Temps = mehr OCen@h2o.

btw. 
Der Zusatzlüfter sieht nach m.E.  net unpassend aus bei Coolviper.

(x) Wer weiss wie viele andere Grakas auch ne hohe Backplatetemp. haben.
Das Thema wurde ja nur durch das Video zur Ultra hoch geschaukelt.
(man kanns auch übertreiben)

edit: mal im Vgl. zu Dir
Heute bei MF die Nitro für 481€ ist schonmal ne andere Preisklasse als das Schnäppchen Ultra 419€,
was ich gestern verlinkt hatte. (nen alten Lüfter hat Jeder irgendwo rumliegen = kostet NIX)


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das sind aber doch super Temps.... Ich dachte die Nitro soll die besten Temps haben [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Ich glaube die großen Karten nehmen sich da nicht mehr soviel untereinander. Hätte auch die Nitro bevorzugt aber da nicht Lagernd wurde es die MSI hatte immer bei den Grünen Karten gute Erfahrung damit und wie ich dann den Bericht gelesen habe, dass MSI endlich mal auch einen ordentlichen Kühler für AMD gemacht hat, hab ich mir gedacht warum nicht .

Devil habe ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht 2 Karten hatten Lüftersteuerungsprobleme damals bei der Vega und mir gefällt dieses kantige Design nicht so. Aber ich denke jetzt hat man für Navi endlich ordentliche Karten zur Auswahl und die Qual der Wahl


----------



## openSUSE (12. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal Ref_H2O_Karte mit MSI Gaming X Settings @VBios (MPT settings)
Ist ja fast eine Punktlandung, insofern wird die MSI Gaming X quasi 0 von den Temps gebremst, imho eine super abgestimmte Karte.

TreiberSettings sind alle default!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Hier mal Ref_H2O_Karte mit MSI Gaming X Settings @VBios (MPT settings)
> Ist ja fast eine Punktlandung, insofern wird die MSI Gaming X quasi 0 von den Temps gebremst, imho eine super abgestimmte Karte.
> 
> 
> ...



Nur das ich dich um deine Temps sehr beneide 

Du hast dir das Bios draufgeknallt? Aso okay du hast die Einstellungen aus dem Bios verwendet jetzt verstehe ich ^^

Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Trick die Lüftersteuerung anzupassen. Wie gesagt mach ich eine Einstellung wird noch vor dem Speichern da kann man zusehen die Kurve automatisch wieder umgestellt


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

Kann man bei deiner Gaming X im Wattman den Zero Fan Modus ausstellen, oder ist der bei dir auch immer an?
Bei der Devil kann man den nämlich so einfach im Treiber NICHT ausschalten.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann man bei deiner Gaming X im Wattman den Zero Fan Modus ausstellen, oder ist der bei dir auch immer an?
> Bei der Devil kann man den nämlich so einfach auf den Treiber NICHT ausschalten.



Also ich kann den Schalter umlegen im Treiber. Aber das kann ich in der Gaming App von MSI auch dezidiert einstellen, ob ich Zero will oder nicht.


----------



## Boss_demo (12. Oktober 2019)

Jungs hat die Nitro + Rx5700xt auch die Krankheiten von der Red Devil oder kann man bedenkenlos zugreifen ? (Von Red devil zu Nitro +)


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Jungs hat die Nitro + Rx5700xt auch die Krankheiten von der Red Devil oder kann man bedenkenlos zugreifen ? (Von Red devil zu Nitro +)



Da musst du noch bis morgen warten, evgasuechtiger hat geschrieben das er es eventuell heut oder morgen testen kann. Derzeit hat nur er und Ralle eine. Bin aber auch auf die Nitro sehr gespannt.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Nur das ich dich um deine Temps sehr beneide
> 
> Du hast dir das Bios draufgeknallt? Aso okay du hast die Einstellungen aus dem Bios verwendet jetzt verstehe ich ^^
> 
> Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Trick die Lüftersteuerung anzupassen. Wie gesagt mach ich eine Einstellung wird noch vor dem Speichern da kann man zusehen die Kurve automatisch wieder umgestellt



Konfigurier dir doch deine Kurve mit dem MPT, das funktioniert wunderbar. Du hast auch noch dicke Temperaturreserven.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Konfigurier dir doch deine Kurve mit dem MPT, das funktioniert wunderbar. Du hast auch noch dicke Temperaturreserven.



Ich kenne mich beim MPT und den Lüftersteuerungdinges einfach nicht aus. Da kann man leider keine Kurve einstellen sondern nur angeben max und gewünscht aber hier kann ich nicht stufenweise regulieren, zumindest nichts gefunden. Außerdem höre ich den Lüfter ja gar nicht, wollte mal die Kurve so anpassen das ich die Lüfter höher drehen lassen kann damit ich eventuell noch bessere Temps erhalte. Die Kurve von MSI ist wirklich silent. Also bei Gears wird alles der Karte abverlangt aber ich höre die Karte nicht. Auch bei Anno 1800 kein Geräusch wahrnehmbar.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich beim MPT und den Lüftersteuerungdinges einfach nicht aus. Da kann man leider keine Kurve einstellen sondern nur angeben max und gewünscht aber hier kann ich nicht stufenweise regulieren, zumindest nichts gefunden.



Nimm dir aus der MPT unter Fan einfach den Wert für Acoustic Limit, dort stellt du deine gewünschte Drehzal ein die die Karte in der Regel haben soll. Dazu editierst du deine Fa Target Temperatur, die geht nach der T-Junction. Bei deiner Karte würde ich eine Wert zwischen 85-90 empfehlen. Alles andere lässt du so, fertig.

Deine Karte wird dann versuchen mit dem Accoustiklimit auszukommen um die Temperatur zu erreichen, wenn diese überschritten wird regelt diese fein weiter nach oben Richtung Fan Maximum. Ganz easy, probiers mal aus, das funktioniert sehr granulär.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nimm dir aus der MPT unter Fan einfach den Wert für Acoustic Limit, dort stellt du deine gewünschte Drehzal ein die die Karte in der Regel haben soll. Dazu editierst du deine Fa Target Temperatur, die geht nach der T-Junction. Bei deiner Karte würde ich eine Wert zwischen 85-90 empfehlen. Alles andere lässt du so, fertig.
> 
> Deine Karte wird dann versuchen mit dem Accoustiklimit auszukommen um die Temperatur zu erreichen, wenn diese überschritten wird regelt diese fein weiter nach oben Richtung Fan Maximum. Ganz easy, probiers mal aus, das funktioniert sehr granulär.



Und wenn ich dort nur den Fan einstelle, ändert er mir nichts anderes auf der Karte? Werde es mal die Tage testen.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dort nur den Fan einstelle, ändert er mir nichts anderes auf der Karte? Werde es mal die Tage testen.



Ja wenn du sonst nichts verstellt hast du die ausgelesenen Werte aus dem Bios einfach auf allen anderen Werten.


----------



## Boss_demo (12. Oktober 2019)

Jungs könnte ihr mir helfen? Wenn ich Radeon Settings installiert habe (egal ob rx5700xt oder Vega 56) dann fiept meine "Maus" wenn ich sie bewege. Ich glaub es kommt nicht von der Maus aber es wird dann provoziert und dann fängt die Karte an zu fiepen (ohne radeon Settings fiept es 0 aber mit übelst)


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...sammenbau-7.html?highlight=ger%E4usch+aus+dem
Schau mal hier, ab Seite 7
Da hatte jemand das gleiche "Problem", ich habe das btw. auch wie in dem Thread beschrieben. Ob es das gleiche ist wie bei dir, weiß ich natürlich nicht. 
Eine Lösung gibts offenbar bislang nicht.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Ist es eine Funkmaus oder eine Kabelgebundene? Schon mal Maus gewechselt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

Kabelgebunden und ja, ist mit jeder Maus so.
Mich störts halt nicht, weil ich eh immer Musik oder sonst was am laufen hab, oder Kopfhörer auf habe. Ist ja auch nicht wirklich laut oder so.
Aber andere stört es wohl.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kabelgebunden und ja, ist mit jeder Maus so.
> Mich störts halt nicht, weil ich eh immer Musik oder sonst was am laufen hab, oder Kopfhörer auf habe. Ist ja auch nicht wirklich laut oder so.
> Aber andere stört es wohl.



Mit Wlan oder Lan am PC verbunden? Könnte aber auch am USB liegen! Schon mal den USB Stecker vorne verwendet statt hinten am PC also einen USB Anschluss der über den extrigen USB Anschluss am MB geschliffen ist? Du könntest auch mal testweise eine Bluetooth Maus verwenden oder auch den Onboard Sound deaktivieren und dann nochmals was markieren oder klicken.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2019)

USB Anschlüsse mal durchprobieren, die sind ja teils unterschiedlich angebunden. Wenn du welche hast die separat via Chip bereitgestellt werden, dann verwende mal testweise diese.
Oftmals ist das ein Problem der Schirmung gegenüber dem Soundchip oder aber Interferenzen die via PCI Ex. durchschlagen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

So eingebaut ist sie schon mal [emoji4]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich werde da mit der Maus sowieso nix rumprobieren, weil ich das sowieso nie höre 
Ich hab wie gesagt immer Musik an, oder ein Spiel an, oder Kopfhörer auf und wenn alles nicht zutrifft selbst dann höre ich das nicht immer, weil mein Gehäuse schallgedämmt ist und das echt nur durchkommt wenn man sich drauf konzentriert.
Der, der sich hier gemeldet hat weil es ihn stört, sollte das aber wohl mal alles austesten. 

Btw. mir fällt gerade auf, durch den Zero Fan Modus verstaubt die Karte ja theoretisch mehr. Manchmal läuft mein PC 10 Stunden lang durch ohne das ich zocke, somit sind die Lüfter immer aus. Könnte man Zero Fan ausschalten, hätte ich 10h in denen die Lüfter mehr laufen. Das macht ja schon was aus eigentlich 
Wie krieg ich den Zero Fan Modus aus bei der Red Devil? Der Treiber hat die Schaltfläche nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde aber die Vega64 Nitro bisl hochwertiger...... Kommt eventuell davon das die Navi Nitro leichter ist.... Dafür ist die rgb Beleuchtung hübscher [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich steh da nicht so drauf auf die RGB Beleuchtung. Schalt ich immer aus  Bin schon auf dein Fazit gespannt.


----------



## Elistaer (12. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich finde aber die Vega64 Nitro bisl hochwertiger...... Kommt eventuell davon das die Navi Nitro leichter ist.... Dafür ist die rgb Beleuchtung hübscher [emoji3]Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


Naja leichter kommt meist durch neue Materialien die teilweise gleiches leisten, vergleichbar mit meinem FX 6200 und dem Ryzen oder der GTX 960 mit der Navi beides je welten dazwischen. Oder noch besser WLP vs WL Pad auf Navi, da konnten nur sehr teure WLP eine Chance gegen weil das pad von der Wärme Verteilung einfach stark ist. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigburritoboy (12. Oktober 2019)

Sodele...meine 5700XT Referenz ist heute auch angekommen und für 355,- gebraucht ist das eig. ganz in Ordnung. Nun hab ich ein paar Fragen. Bitte steinigt mich nicht, ich hab im Thread geblättert, aber auf die Schnelle nix passendes gefunden 

Die Karte werkelt im PC meiner Frau und läuft via HDMI auf nem UHD-Fernseher. Da sie aber so weit weg sitzt, hab ich für den Anfang mal bzgl. Auflösung auf WQHD umgestellt, da das eig. völlig ausreicht.

1.Da der nur 60HZ hat: V-Sync an oder was ist da sinnvoll? Ich nutze bei meinem PC 144hz via DP, deswegen recht planlos.
2. hat jemand gängige UV-Settings, die ich ev. probieren könnte? Nur um ne grobe Idee zu bekommen.
3. VRAM läuft standardmäßig mit 875hz...passt das? meine Radeon VII läuft mit 1200, deswegen erschienen mir die 875 recht wenig.

Danke euch im Voraus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

so eingebaut und einfach mal laufen lassen...ich glaube das ist das Performence Bios oder hier die Temps
und JUHU kein Spulenfiepen


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

> 1.Da der nur 60HZ hat: V-Sync an oder was ist da sinnvoll? Ich nutze bei meinem PC 144hz via DP, deswegen recht planlos.


Ich hatte mit meinem immer Vsync an. Ohne Vsync hatte ich immer grauenvolles Tearing. 
Ohne Sync braucht man eigentlich schon 100+ FPS damit Tearing nicht besonders nervt. 



> 2. hat jemand gängige UV-Settings, die ich ev. probieren könnte? Nur um ne grobe Idee zu bekommen.


Als erstes würd ich einfach mal ohne jede Anpassung die Spannung auf 1,1V absenken. Damit läuft eigentlich jede Karte problemlos. 
Dann kannst du langsam in kleinen Schritten die Spannung noch weiter senken, vergiss aber nicht den Takt auch etwas abzusenken.



> 3. VRAM läuft standardmäßig mit 875hz...passt das? meine Radeon VII läuft mit 1200, deswegen erschienen mir die 875 recht wenig.


Ja passt. Musst du ja mal 2 nehmen, 1750MHz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

so nun mal das zweite Bios aus Trixx getestet...Warum 1,20v 

mal schauen wie ich nun bei navi am besten uv kann


----------



## Elistaer (12. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so nun mal das zweite Bios aus Trixx getestet...Warum 1,20v
> 
> mal schauen wie ich nun bei navi am besten uv kann


Das was du hier hast ist das oc BIOS der Nitro die ist im Gegensatz zur Red Devil Standard massig also werkseitig im Silent BIOS.

Ich habe erlich gesagt das silent BIOS nicht getestet und lieber das oc BIOS mit PT 20% und dazu UV plus Lüfter genommen [emoji23][emoji85]

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das was du hier hast ist das oc BIOS der Nitro die ist im Gegensatz zur Red Devil Standard massig also werkseitig im Silent BIOS.
> 
> Ich habe erlich gesagt das silent BIOS nicht getestet und lieber das oc BIOS mit PT 20% und dazu UV plus Lüfter genommen [emoji23][emoji85]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk




beide Biose gehen bis 1,20v

warum kann ich im Afterburner OSD mir keine Spannungen mehr anzeigen lassen? Geht es bei euch?

hier mal im Treiber Spannung auf 1076mv bei gleichen Takt gesetzt.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Super Temps hat die Nitro mal auf den Speicher!! Ganze 9c weniger als bei meinem Test mit der MSI! Wie war die Lüfterlautstärke? Konntest du die Karte hören beim Test? Ich hörte diese gar nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Super Temps hat die Nitro mal auf den Speicher!! Ganze 9c weniger als bei meinem Test mit der MSI! Wie war die Lüfterlautstärke? Konntest du die Karte hören beim Test? Ich hörte diese gar nicht.


Ganz leicht bei 1400umin
Unter 1300umin höre ich nichts 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Boss_demo (12. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so eingebaut und einfach mal laufen lassen...ich glaube das ist das Performence Bios oder hier die Temps
> und JUHU kein Spulenfiepen



Danke für deine Ergebnisse ! Ich beschließe jetzt wenn mindfactory auch mitspielt von der Red Devil auf die Nitro + zu wechseln danke. Vom memory temps bin ich am meisten überzeugt. (Red devil 88-90° VS. Nitro + 66 -68°)


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Danke für deine Ergebnisse ! Ich beschließe jetzt wenn mindfactory auch mitspielt von der Red Devil auf die Nitro + zu wechseln danke. Vom memory temps bin ich am meisten überzeugt. (Red devil 88-90° VS. Nitro + 66 -68°)



bei was 88-90c beim Spielen oder beim Benchen mit SuperPosition 4K ? Denn beim Zocken wird es nochmals eine ecke wärmer als die 10 Min SP4K nach ein paar Stunden.


----------



## Boss_demo (12. Oktober 2019)

Benchen 3D Mark stabilät test ~88° Furmark ~90°


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Benchen 3D Mark stabilät test ~88° Furmark ~90°



Das ist normal. Gerade bei Furmark. Lass doch auch mal Superposition laufen bei setting 4K dann siehst du es was bei deiner rauskommt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> bei was 88-90c beim Spielen oder beim Benchen mit SuperPosition 4K ? Denn beim Zocken wird es nochmals eine ecke wärmer als die 10 Min SP4K nach ein paar Stunden.



Ist bei der Devil tatsächlich so. Seit dem 19.9.3 ist das etwas schlechter geworden, wieso weiß ich nicht. 
Komplett @Stock 91°C Hotspot in SP4k. Memory Temp ist aber gut *(Bild 1)*
Beim zocken, hab ich bis zu 97°C Hotspot sehen können (nach 4h SWBF2 auf Ultra ohne Framelimiter)

Man kann das allerdings sehr leicht in den Griff bekommen:
Lüfterkurve etwas angepasst, 1,1V@2GHz und man hat 10°C weniger aufm Hotspot *(Bild 2)*
Anmerkung: Mein Airflow ist immer noch nicht der beste, 2-3°C weniger gehen locker mit nem sehr guten Airflow.

*Edit:* Oh es geht um die Memory Temp? Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab selbst nach stundenlangem Zocken @Stock nie über 90°C gesehen.
Wie man sieht, 78°C in SP4k
Dennoch: Die Nitro+ und Gaming X sind schon nochmal etwas besser. Kosten aber auch mehr


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist bei der Devil tatsächlich so. Seit dem 19.9.3 ist das etwas schlechter geworden, wieso weiß ich nicht.
> Komplett @Stock 91°C Hotspot in SP4k. Memory Temp ist aber gut *(Bild 1)*
> Beim zocken, hab ich bis zu 97°C Hotspot sehen können (nach 4h SWBF2 auf Ultra ohne Framelimiter)
> 
> ...



kannste nicht weniger Spannung bei ca 1950mhz einstellen?


hier mal genau 1075mv bei ca 1950mhz


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> beide Biose gehen bis 1,20v
> 
> warum kann ich im Afterburner OSD mir keine Spannungen mehr anzeigen lassen? Geht es bei euch?
> 
> hier mal im Treiber Spannung auf 1076mv bei gleichen Takt gesetzt.



Spannung hab ich auch nicht auf den Screen bekommen mit AB.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

> kannste nicht weniger Spannung bei ca 1950mhz einstellen?


Könnte ich, aber wofür? 
Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit 1,1V@2GHz
Die Performance wird nicht nach oben gehen wenn ich die Spannung weiter senke. Die Temperaturen sind Top die brauch ich auch nicht weiter runter bekommen, nach mehreren Stunden GTA5, hab ich ~84°C Hotspot, ~80°C Memory, was soll ich mich da noch beschweren 

Irgendwann muss man auch einfach mal zufrieden sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spannung hab ich auch nicht auf den Screen bekommen mit AB.


Find ich richtig Mist.... Muss doch gehen [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Könnte ich, aber wofür?
> Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit 1,1V@2GHz
> Die Performance wird nicht nach oben gehen wenn ich die Spannung weiter senke. Die Temperaturen sind Top die brauch ich auch nicht weiter runter bekommen, nach mehreren Stunden GTA5, hab ich ~84°C Hotspot, ~80°C Memory, was soll ich mich da noch beschweren
> 
> Irgendwann muss man auch einfach mal zufrieden sein.


Warum unnötig zuviel Spannung geben [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

Ich war doch zu neugierig und habs doch gemacht 


> Warum unnötig zuviel Spannung geben


Weil die Performance schlechter wird. 
Entweder liegts an der Chipqualität, oder die Devil reagiert nicht gut auf noch geringere Spannungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht sind die Temperaturen identisch zu 1,1V, sogar die Leistungsaufnahme ist gleich, aber ich hab ~130 Pkt weniger
Ich bleibe bei meinen 1,1V@2GHz. Damit hab ich fast Stock Performance aber gute 5-6°C weniger.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

Nagut ich habe auch 8c mehr auf den Speicher weil die Lüfter sich erst ab 80c drehen   und bei 70c wieder ausschalten  wie lustig MSI aber auch ist ^^ ich hab meine Karte lieb gewonnen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich war doch zu neugierig und habs doch gemacht
> 
> Weil die Performance schlechter wird.
> Entweder liegts an der Chipqualität, oder die Devil reagiert nicht gut auf noch geringere Spannungen:
> ...


Oh das blöd [emoji15]
Ne dann haste alles richtig gemacht [emoji106]

Sind die 2100umin nicht zu laut? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

Für mich nicht. Ich bin da Recht unempfindlich. Ich höre die Karte @Stock bei 1500RPM gar nicht. 
Ich hab lieber nochmal 6°C weniger insgesamt und dann bei 2100RPM
Ist dann für mich schon hörbar, aber stört nicht.
Sobald ich Musik laufen hab, oder Kopfhörer auf habe, oder der Gamesound läuft hör ich auch die 2100 RPM nicht mehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Für mich nicht. Ich bin da Recht unempfindlich. Ich höre die Karte @Stock bei 1500RPM gar nicht.
> Ich hab lieber nochmal 6°C weniger insgesamt und dann bei 2100RPM
> Ist dann für mich schon hörbar, aber stört nicht.
> Sobald ich Musik laufen hab, oder Kopfhörer auf habe, oder der Gamesound läuft hör ich auch die 2100 RPM nicht mehr.


Okay dann ist ja alles gut [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## skyscraper1450 (12. Oktober 2019)

Laut Anleitung bei IgorsLab soll die Einrichtung vom More Power Tool total simpel sein, indem man einfach den Load SPPT Btton drückt. Würde ich ja gerne, nur bei mir gibt's den nicht? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Oktober 2019)

Da steht doch Load unten links?


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Oktober 2019)

GPU-Z öffnen -> Bios abspeichern -> mit dem MPT mit dem Button "Load" das gespeicherte Bios laden -> Werte ändern -> "write sppt" drücken -> neustarten.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Oktober 2019)

So nachdem ich nun den FanStop richtig eingestellt habe und nicht mehr erst ab 80c starten lasse sondern ab 50c sind meine Temps wieder weiter gesunken. Ich höre die Karte kein einziges mal aus meinem Gehäuse! *FREU*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Oktober 2019)

Hast du auch deine Lüfterkurve angepasst jetzt?


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Jap habe ich angepasst. Dreht trotzdem nicht weiter hoch habe 1600rpm aktiv gesetzt aber es kommen trotzdem nur 1400rpm raus was aber super am MPT Tool klappte war die Start/Stop Einstellung brachte am Mem wie man sieht 6c und die anderen Temps sind ja auch mehr als Top und nur 165Watt was will man mehr


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> So nachdem ich nun den FanStop richtig eingestellt habe und nicht mehr erst ab 80c starten lasse sondern ab 50c sind meine Temps wieder weiter gesunken. Ich höre die Karte kein einziges mal aus meinem Gehäuse! *FREU*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow super Ergebnis


lass mal die Einstellungen im Streßtest Timespy extreme durchlaufen. läuft ja länger und sehr empfindlich


----------



## drstoecker (13. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Jungs könnte ihr mir helfen? Wenn ich Radeon Settings installiert habe (egal ob rx5700xt oder Vega 56) dann fiept meine "Maus" wenn ich sie bewege. Ich glaub es kommt nicht von der Maus aber es wird dann provoziert und dann fängt die Karte an zu fiepen (ohne radeon Settings fiept es 0 aber mit übelst)


Wechsel mal das Netzteil!


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wow super Ergebnis
> 
> 
> lass mal die Einstellungen im Streßtest Timespy extreme durchlaufen. läuft ja länger und sehr empfindlich



Nein jetzt ist es wirklich genug  Verwende SP4K nur zum Benchen, weil es wirklich sehr flott geht. Hab mir die Karte ja geholt, weil ich endlich ruhe haben wollte von dauernden kontrollieren. Ab jetzt wird mit dem feinen Kärtchen gespielt und gespielt.

Hab jetzt eine Karte wo ich mich verlassen kann, dass diese sich nicht von alleine zerlegt und habe eine Karte die meine Vorstellung von leise und kühl mehr als übertroffen hat. 

Die 24 Monate Garantie sichern diese auch noch mit ab und nun warte ich entspannt auf Big Navi und kauf erst dann, wenn es Customs und Tests dazu gibt, dann spart man viel Zeit und Ärger.

Finde es wirklich sensationell, was manche Hersteller aus der Karte holen können. Devil, Nitro, MSI Gaming X sind für mich die besten Karten am Markt die es zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Nein jetzt ist es wirklich genug  Verwende SP4K nur zum Benchen, weil es wirklich sehr flott geht. Hab mir die Karte ja geholt, weil ich endlich ruhe haben wollte von dauernden kontrollieren. Ab jetzt wird mit dem feinen Kärtchen gespielt und gespielt.
> 
> Hab jetzt eine Karte wo ich mich verlassen kann, dass diese sich nicht von alleine zerlegt und habe eine Karte die meine Vorstellung von leise und kühl mehr als übertroffen hat.
> 
> ...


Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob die 1051 mv bei dir stable durch laufen beim Timespy extreme.

Ich habe mit 1075mv durchlaufen lassen und habe mein Büro verlassen nach ca 5min, als ich dann nach einer halben Stunde wieder kam, sah ich nur einen Blackscreen und es half nur den PC zu reseten [emoji3525] wenn deine mit 1051 mv durchlaufen würde dann hättest du echt einen guten Chip erwischt 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Boss_demo (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist bei der Devil tatsächlich so. Seit dem 19.9.3 ist das etwas schlechter geworden, wieso weiß ich nicht.
> Komplett @Stock 91°C Hotspot in SP4k. Memory Temp ist aber gut *(Bild 1)*
> Beim zocken, hab ich bis zu 97°C Hotspot sehen können (nach 4h SWBF2 auf Ultra ohne Framelimiter)
> 
> ...



Ich rede von den Memory temps und nicht vom Hotspot  der Hotspot liegt zwischen 98-109°


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Also mit den Werten konnte ich zumindest gestern Gears 5 noch bis 1 Uhr morgens zocken  

Anno 1800 ist ziemlich zickig was die Spannung angeht. Bei meiner alten Karte wenn zu niedrig dann nach 10-15min BlackScreen. Habe heute eh vor wieder zu zocken, werde berichten wenn es zusammenbricht.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Ich rede von den Memory temps und nicht vom Hotspot  der Hotspot liegt zwischen 98-109°



Da würde ich mal ein wenig Airflow im PC betreiben, denn die Werte von Davidwigald sind bei gleicher Karte besser. Allerding drehen seinenLüfter auch höher auf der Karte.

Du brauchs nur bei GPU Z auf das Bios klicken, dann kannst du auf der HP von denen sehen wie hoch die Temps werden dürfen aber ich bin mir sicher das diese noch save sind.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Jap habe ich angepasst. Dreht trotzdem nicht weiter hoch habe 1600rpm aktiv gesetzt aber es kommen trotzdem nur 1400rpm raus was aber super am MPT Tool klappte war die Start/Stop Einstellung brachte am Mem wie man sieht 6c und die anderen Temps sind ja auch mehr als Top und nur 165Watt was will man mehr



Wenn deine Drehzal unter dem Acoustik Limit bleibt, wird die TargetTemperatur nicht erreicht.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wenn deine Drehzal unter dem Acoustik Limit bleibt, wird die TargetTemperatur nicht erreicht.


 
Das bedeutet ich müsste die 87 runter auf 75c stellen? Damit die 1600RPM anlaufen würden? 

@Evga wie ich gesagt habe Anno ist zickig. Nach 15min hatte ich einen dunklen Schirm. Aber er war mal dunkel dann wieder da usw. daher wusste ich, bin zwar drunter unter Stable aber nicht viel daher neue Einstellung 2010MHZ bei 1.060 und siehe da Anno läuft noch immer wunderbar.

Edit: das ganze bei 160W im Game, ich denke die Karte ist mal für mich fertig optimiert. Bin weit entfernt von gefährlichen Temps: GPU 65c Hotspot 79c, Memory 76c , VRM 57c bei Anno und Gears (Habe GPU-Z einfach die gesamte Zeit mitlaufen lassen)


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

@All kann man mit dem MPT den Zero Fan Modus ausschalten? Weil ich kann das nicht allein mit dem Treiber. 



> Ich habe mit 1075mv durchlaufen lassen und habe mein Büro verlassen nach  ca 5min, als ich dann nach einer halben Stunde wieder kam, sah ich nur  einen Blackscreen und es half nur den PC zu reseten


Genau das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht bei dir mit den 1075mV. SP4k ist eben nicht zocken. Auch bei dir, heb mal den mittleren Punkt der Kurve senkrecht nach oben an, sodass eine Gerade draus wird. Das sollte die Karte etwas stabilisieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich rede von den Memory temps und nicht vom Hotspot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist defintiv sehr viel. So hohe Temps hatte ich nie. 109°C Hotspot beim zocken, da würd ich aber mal an deiner Karte was anpassen. 
Versuch mal bitte genau meine Einstellungen:
Lüfterkurve auf 90°C/65% 80°C/55% 65°C/35% 
Frequenz/Spannung auf 1,1V@2GHz 
Kurve in der Mitte anheben wie auf dem Bild
Und dann schau mal deine Temperaturen. Wenn die immer noch schlechter sind als meine, dann liegts an externen Einflüssen.
Damit sollte die Memory Temp bei SP4k DEUTLICH unter 80°C liegen und der Hotspot irgendwo so bei 82-84°C
Beim Zocken sind es höchstens ein paar °C mehr



> Allerding drehen seinenLüfter auch höher auf der Karte.


Selbst komplett @Stock hab ich nicht so hohe Werte. Das höchste was ich je gesehen habe waren 97°C Hotspot und 90°C Mem komplett @Stock


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2019)

Jah, Target Temp runter regeln dann wenn er aggressiver Drehen soll.

@DAvid: Ja mit MPT kannst du ZeroFan deaktivieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

> @DAvid: Ja mit MPT kannst du ZeroFan deaktivieren.


Top, kannst du auch kurz erklären wie?  Gibts dafür einfach einen Schalter den man umlegen muss oder ist das etwas komplizierter?
Und was meint ihr wie hoch soll ich die Lüfter drehen lassen so bis ~50°C? Wie viel RPM ist da sinnvoll?
Geht mir nur darum, dass die nicht immer stehen. Ab 50°C hab ich sowieso ne eigene Kurve.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Unter dem Reiter Fan hast du dort die Möglichkeit ZeroFan auszuschalten. Ich würde dir aber eher empfehlen den nur runter zu stellen. Ich habe jetzt ab 49c an und darunter aus.

Nach der Einstellung im MPT speichern und dann neu starten! Die Lüfter werden eh im MPT standard mit 20% wenn man Zero deaktiviert laufen!


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

Kann man denn überhaupt wenn man im MPT was verstellt noch eine Custom Kurve im Wattman haben oder klappt das nicht?


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann man denn überhaupt wenn man im MPT was verstellt noch eine Custom Kurve im Wattman haben oder klappt das nicht?




Über das MPT ist es eh vernünftiger zu steuern! Stellst ein deine Wunschtemp wo das Acoustic Level erreicht werden soll. Dann dreht der Lüfter bis dahin auf dem Level alles darüber wird eh gesteuert. Vergiss nur nicht dein Profil zu saven und wegzulegen, denn wenn ein neues Update von AMD kommt, musst du das MPT Tool neu starten und das Profil erneut laden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

Vernünftiger ja, aber ich möchte eine eher agressive Kurve haben mit geringeren Temps, weil mich die Lautstärke sowieso nicht stört. 
Ich sehe jetzt nicht wie ich da mit dem MPT eine Kurve erstellen kann. Meine Kurve sieht halt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Vernünftiger ja, aber ich möchte eine eher agressive Kurve haben mit geringeren Temps, weil mich die Lautstärke sowieso nicht stört.
> Ich sehe jetzt nicht wie ich da mit dem MPT eine Kurve erstellen kann. Meine Kurve sieht halt so aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst mal schauen was bei dir 65% in RPM bedeutet. Das übernimmst du dann in MPT bei Accoustic RPM dann bist du genau auf dem was du hier in der Kurve eingestellt hast. Vergiß nich das Target, also die Max Temp die du möchtest dass der Lüfter dann die 65% aktiv macht. Finde das Tool wirklich toll und verstehe nun DANK GURDI auch wie dies mit dem Fan funzt! Was mir am MPT Tool nicht so ganz gefällt ist die Taktkurve. Wenn ich z.B. 1.060v einstelle wie im Wattmann bei 2010MHZ macht mit MPT Tool 1850MHZ daraus und geht nicht weiter hoch. Daher stelle ich derzeit noch die MHZ Kurve im Wattman ein und alles andere lasse ich das MPT Tool machen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

65% bedeutet ungefähr 2100RPM
Also trage ich bei "Fan Acoustic Limit RPM" 2100 ein. 
Und die Target Temperature ist jetzt die Temperatur bei der er auf 2100RPM dreht richtig?
Das heißt mit den beiden Werten stelle ich quasi den letzten Punkt der Lüfterkurve ein. 

Was passiert unter dieser Temperatur? Welcher Kurve folgt der Lüfter? Ich will ja schließlich auch darunter eine agressivere Kurve, sodass ich überhaupt erst langsamer zu dem "Endpunkt" hinkomme.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> 65% bedeutet ungefähr 2100RPM
> Also trage ich bei "Fan Acoustic Limit RPM" 2100 ein.
> Und die Target Temperature ist jetzt die Temperatur bei der er auf 2100RPM dreht richtig?
> Das heißt mit den beiden Werten stelle ich quasi den letzten Punkt der Lüfterkurve ein.
> ...



Genau! Alles darunter regelt er nach und nach rauf bis zum Accoustic Limit. Aber wenn du die Target so eingestellt hast wie vorher im Wattman und die 2100RPM dann wirst du die gleichen Temps haben wie im Wattman also eh so wie du es möchtest. Was darunter geschieht kann dir im Grunde egal sein, wenn er die Temps nicht höher hat als gewünscht.


----------



## Elistaer (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> 65% bedeutet ungefähr 2100RPM
> Also trage ich bei "Fan Acoustic Limit RPM" 2100 ein.
> Und die Target Temperature ist jetzt die Temperatur bei der er auf 2100RPM dreht richtig?
> Das heißt mit den beiden Werten stelle ich quasi den letzten Punkt der Lüfterkurve ein.
> ...


Schau mal in mein Profil bei PCGH da sollte mein Profil drin sein ich habe für 80 bzw. 70°die auf 80% gestellt und die unteren Werte dem angepasst also höhere Drehzahl 60°=60% ist ein halber Föhn aber geht. Und in Ghost Recon mit UV 75° hot spot. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

> Genau! Alles darunter regelt er nach und nach rauf bis zum Accoustic  Limit. Aber wenn du die Target so eingestellt hast wie vorher im Wattman  und die 2100RPM dann wirst du die gleichen Temps haben wie im Wattman  also eh so wie du es möchtest. Was darunter geschieht kann dir im Grunde  egal sein, wenn er die Temps nicht höher hat als gewünscht.


Das versteh ich nicht. 
Der letzte Punkt im Wattman ist 90°C 2100RPM
Wenn ich im MPT dann Target auf 90°C setze und Acoustic Limit auf 2100RPM dann hab ich zwar den gleichen Endpunkt, ja. 
Aber wenn die Kurve darunter deutlich weniger agressiv ist als die Wattman Kurve, dann erreiche ich doch schneller die 90°C als mit der Wattman Kurve.
Wenn ich jetzt also irgendwas zocke, was die Temperaturen nicht bis 90°C schießen lässt, sondern sagen wir nur bis 80°C, dann hab ich logischerweise höhere Temps als mit der Wattman Kurve, weil die Kurve vom MPT (die man nicht sieht) eben nicht die Target Temperature erreicht und unterhalb der Target Temperature weniger agressiv ist als meine Custom Kurve.

Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denkfehler?


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Schau mal in mein Profil bei PCGH da sollte mein Profil drin sein ich habe für 80 bzw. 70°die auf 80% gestellt und die unteren Werte dem angepasst also höhere Drehzahl 60°=60% ist ein halber Föhn aber geht. Und in Ghost Recon mit UV 75° hot spot.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



In deinem Profil steht, dsass du ne GTX 960 im Einsatz hast 



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht.
> Der letzte Punkt im Wattman ist 90°C 65%
> Wenn ich im MPT dann Target auf 90°C setze und Acoustic Limit auf 2100RPM dann hab ich zwar den gleichen Endpunkt, ja.
> Aber wenn die Kurve darunter deutlich weniger agressiv ist als die Wattman Kurve, dann erreiche ich doch schneller die 90°C als mit der Wattman Kurve.
> ...



Gehe beim MPT Tool nicht von der Endgrenze aus sondern deine Wunschtemp die du haben möchtest plus der erträglichen Lautstärke die für dich in Ordnung ist. z.B. Target 80c bei 2200RPM, sollte es über 80c gehen gehen die Lüfter natürlich höher bis zum Max Drehzahl wenn es sein muss.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

Ja das beantwortet die Frage. Ich lass es einfach. 

Ich kann ein Target setzen, Wunsch wäre z.B. 2000 RPM bei 80°C
Ich kann ein Maximum setzen, z.B. 2100 RPM, sodass selbst über 80°C die Lüfter dann nicht schneller drehen als 2100RPM
Aber egal was ich einstelle, ich kann nicht sehen was unterhalb vom Target passiert. Die Kurve könnte deutlich weniger agressiv sein, sodass ich immer schneller das Target erreiche als mit meiner Custom Kurve.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja das beantwortet die Frage. Ich lass es einfach.
> 
> Ich kann ein Target setzen, Wunsch wäre z.B. 2000 RPM bei 80°C
> Ich kann ein Maximum setzen, z.B. 2100 RPM, sodass selbst über 80°C die Lüfter dann nicht schneller drehen als 2100RPM
> Aber egal was ich einstelle, ich kann nicht sehen was unterhalb vom Target passiert. Die Kurve könnte deutlich weniger agressiv sein, sodass ich immer schneller das Target erreiche als mit meiner Custom Kurve.



Das spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle was darunter passiert  Wichtig ist deine Wunschtemp. Also such dir das Game wo du zb 80c hattest mit Wattman dann stelle im MPT die so ein das du dies auch wieder erreichst. Damit hast du mal das gleiche erreicht wie im Wattman. Ob nur 47c auf 48c in 1sek oder in 1,1sek passiert kann dir egal sein. MPT regelt ja unten nicht wie es will sondern passt sich einfach an.

Wenn du also ein Game zockst was unter 80c war vorher dann bleibt das Game das auch da es nur um die Target geht mehr nicht. Der wartet jetzt nicht darauf das jedes Game 80c bekommt ^^


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2019)

Stell es in MPT wie gewünscht ein, dann gehst du in den Wattman und schaust dir an wie die Kurve aussieht, dann hast du direkt einen Vergleich.
Wenn du willst das er früher aggressive dreht, dann stellst du einfach die TargetTemnp etwas niedriger, auch mit dem GAP zwischen maximal und Acoustic kann man schön spielen. Du kannst beispielsweise bewusst eine niedrige TargetTemp wählen mit einem niedrigen Acoustiklimit und die Karte dann zwischen maximal und Akustik operieren lassen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

> Stell es in MPT wie gewünscht ein, dann gehst du in den Wattman und  schaust dir an wie die Kurve aussieht, dann hast du direkt einen  Vergleich.


Ah das wusst ich gar nicht das sich die Kurve auch ändert dann!


> Du kannst beispielsweise bewusst eine niedrige TargetTemp wählen mit  einem niedrigen Acoustiklimit und die Karte dann zwischen maximal und  Akustik operieren lassen.


Stimmt daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
Ich könnte ja dann einfach einen der mittleren Punkte meiner Kurve wählen, z.B.
70°C 40% RPM
Und als Maximum dann 65% RPM

Dann regelt das MPT also bis 70°C die Karte so, dass sie möglichst nur 70°C erreicht mit 40% RPM richtig?
Da das wohl nie möglich sein wird, dreht sie dann über 70°C schneller aber maximal auf 2100RPM?


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ah das wusst ich gar nicht das sich die Kurve auch ändert dann!
> 
> Stimmt daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
> Ich könnte ja dann einfach einen der mittleren Punkte meiner Kurve wählen, z.B.
> ...



Wenn Sie über 70c kommt dreht Sie höher als das Accoustic Limit also das was du bei Max Limit stehen hast. Aber nicht von 2100 direkt auf 4000rpm sondern auch smooth und nur das was nötig ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

Kann ich keine Drehzahl einstellen, wo die Lüfter nie drüber kommen sollen?
Wofür ist denn dann der Punkt Fan Maximum RPM überhaupt da?


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann ich keine Drehzahl einstellen, wo die Lüfter nie drüber kommen sollen?
> Wofür ist denn dann der Punkt Fan Maximum RPM überhaupt da?



Doch genau das ist der! Aber sei vorsichtig! Wenn zu niedrig dann kann es schon mal heiß werden! Komm schon trau dich mal an den Accoustic und Target ran und teste es dann, wirst sehen es führt genau zu dem was du willst ^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

Naja zu niedrig werd ich den nicht stellen 
Der letzte Punkt der Kurve ist ja im Wattman auch bei 2100, schneller drehen die sowieso nie. 
Und das ist ja schon relativ schnell. @Stock drehen die maximal bis 1600

Ich trau mich da jetzt mal ran  70°C Target, 1400RPM Acoustic, 2100 Maximum
Zero Fan aus. Mal sehen was dann passiert.

Ich war gerad noch dabei zu gucken wie weit ich die Spannung senken kann ohne an Performance zu verlieren.
Ich hab gerad bestimmt 20 SP4k Benches gemacht. Die Schwierigkeit war die Spannung zu senken und den Takt nur so weit zu senken, dass die Performance die gleiche ist. 
Für die Devil User die es interessiert:
Die besten Temps mit der fast gleichen Leistung wie Stock hab ich bei 1078mV und 2002MHz
Wenn ich nur ein Stück weiter runter gehe auf 1070mV schmiert der Treiber ab. Dann muss ich den Takt absenken auf ~1970MHz und darunter leidet wieder etwas die Performance.
Hab also den Sweetspot gefunden


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

Schon etwas überraschend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Acoustic Limit 1450RPM Target 70°C
sieht man auch wunderbar im ersten eingekreisten Bereich, dass hier die Junction Temperatur genommen wird.
Maximum RPM hab ich auf 2200 gesetzt. Diese wird allerdings nie erreicht.
Das heißt die Kurve NACH dem Target ist nicht sonderlich agressiv.
Offenbar ist das aber auch nicht nötig, denn warum auch immer hab ich hier die exakt gleichen Temperaturen wie mit meiner Custom Kurve obwohl die Lüfter 250 RPM langsamer drehen 
Keine Ahnung wie das sein kann 

Allerdings ein Problem noch: Ich hatte PWM Minimum auf 30% stehen, Zero Fan aus. Hat auch funktioniert, Lüfter liefen konstant mit 1000 RPM.
Ich wollte das ein bisschen reduzieren, also hab ich PWM Minimum auf 15% gestellt. Funktioniert nicht. Kann ich die Lüfter nicht unter 1000 RPM drehen lassen?


----------



## skyscraper1450 (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Für die Devil User die es interessiert:
> Die besten Temps mit der fast gleichen Leistung wie Stock hab ich bei 1078mV und 2002MHz
> Wenn ich nur ein Stück weiter runter gehe auf 1070mV schmiert der Treiber ab. Dann muss ich den Takt absenken auf ~1970MHz und darunter leidet wieder etwas die Performance.
> Hab also den Sweetspot gefunden



Hab zwar ne Nitro, aber wie stark unterscheiden sich die Temperaturen denn bei vergleichbarer Lüfterdrehzahl und Performance?

Dann traue ich mich vielleicht auch Mal ran


----------



## bath92 (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Allerdings ein Problem noch: Ich hatte PWM Minimum auf 30% stehen, Zero Fan aus. Hat auch funktioniert, Lüfter liefen konstant mit 1000 RPM.
> Ich wollte das ein bisschen reduzieren, also hab ich PWM Minimum auf 15% gestellt. Funktioniert nicht. Kann ich die Lüfter nicht unter 1000 RPM drehen lassen?



Die Lüfter haben eine bestimmte Mindestdrehzahl, darunter laufen sie nicht an.
Teste dich doch am besten von den 30% nach unten bis die Lüfter nicht mehr laufen. Dann wieder einen Prozentpunkt zurück und du hast die Mindestdrehzahl gefunden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

Ja hab ich gemerkt, der Punkt ist wohl schon bei 980 RPM.

War ganz spannend damit mal ein bisschen rumzuprobieren, hab aber letzendlich die SPPT wieder gelöscht und bin zurück auf meine Custom Kurve.
Das MPT hat zwar funktioniert so wie es soll, aber es gab auch keine "nützliche" Verbesserung im Gegensatz zum Wattman. Das einzige was das MPT kann was der Wattman nicht kann in Bezug auf die Lüfter, ist Zero Fan zu deaktivieren. Allerdings nerven mich 1000RPM dauerhaft im idle doch irgendwie. Daher dann doch lieber Zero Fan an. Und dann nutze ich gleich lieber den Wattman, da hab ich einfach einen besseren Überblick wann genau bei welcher Temperatur die Lüfter wie schnell drehen  Für Leute die aber keine Kurve sich selbst erstellen wollen sondern einfach nur ne Wunsch Drehzahl bei einer Wunschtemperatur einstellen wollen, ist das MPT wohl wirklich gut. 

*Danke trotzdem an alle die mir geholfen haben mit dem MPT @Gurdi @hks981 !!

*


> Hab zwar ne Nitro, aber wie stark unterscheiden sich die Temperaturen denn bei vergleichbarer Lüfterdrehzahl und Performance?


Du meinst Vergleich zwischen @Stock und @UV mit selber Performance und selber Drehzahl?
Bei mir so 6°C overall


----------



## Derrman (13. Oktober 2019)

Zotac AMP rtx2080 gibt es momentan für 491.- in der schweiz, lieferung nach deutschland möglich.
[Schweiz] Zotac Grafikkarten: RTX 2080 Twin Fan 8GB fuer 491€ / RTX 2080 AMP 8GB fuer 511€ / RTX 2080 Ti AMP 11GB fuer 793€ (Interdiscount) - mydealz.de

In Deutschland geht der preis auch runter, angebote von vorgestern
ASUS DUAL RTX2080 dual für 599.- bei notebookbilliger
[ebay.de] ASUS Dual GeForce RTX 2080 Advanced 8GB ueber Notebooksbilliger.de - mydealz.de

EVGA gab es am 08.10 für 536.-, auch nicht schlecht.
EVGA GeForce RTX 2080 XC Gaming 8GB GDDR6 (08G-P4-2182-KR) - mydealz.de

Preis/Leistung stimmt jetzt.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Bei MBT ist der große Vorteil, dass diese Einstellungen fix sind und nicht verloren gehen mal nach einem Neustart oder Reset. Darum ist auch dies der Grund warum ich dieses Tool verwende 

@derrman das ist wohl der falsche Thread ^^ auch alles keine Super Karten also ist der Preis nicht überraschend.


----------



## skyscraper1450 (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Du meinst Vergleich zwischen @Stock und @UV mit selber Performance und selber Drehzahl?
> Bei mir so 6°C overall



Okay das ist echt ein ordentlicher Unterschied, dann muss ich wohl auch Mal ran


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

> Bei MBT ist der große Vorteil, dass diese Einstellungen fix sind und nicht verloren gehen mal nach einem Neustart oder Reset.


Das ist natürlich wahr, allerdings wenn mal ein Reset passiert aus welchem Grund auch immer, muss ich im Wattman mein Profil sowieso neu laden, weil da die UV Settings drin sind 



> Okay das ist echt ein ordentlicher Unterschied, dann muss ich wohl auch Mal ran


Ist ja kein Aufwand. Frequenz/Spannung auf manuell und einfach mal auf 1,1V@2GHz stellen. Sollte eigentlich jeder Chip aushalten und bringt direkt ne Verbesserung bei gleicher Performance und Drehzahl.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

skyscraper1450 schrieb:


> Okay das ist echt ein ordentlicher Unterschied, dann muss ich wohl auch Mal ran



Why die Nitro hat doch schon sensationelle Temps! Siehe Evgasüchtiger. Also deine Karte ist schon Top und müssen tust du da nicht ^^


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich wahr, allerdings wenn mal ein Reset passiert aus welchem Grund auch immer, muss ich im Wattman mein Profil sowieso neu laden, weil da die UV Settings drin sind



Genau und die ersparst du dir mit dem MPT Tool wenn du dort deine Werte der Karte übernimmst  Man kann ja nicht nur den Fan dort einstellen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

Wie weit kann man den Vram so im Durchschnitt ocen? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Derrman (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Bei MBT ist der große Vorteil, dass diese Einstellungen fix sind und nicht verloren gehen mal nach einem Neustart oder Reset. Darum ist auch dies der Grund warum ich dieses Tool verwende
> 
> @derrman das ist wohl der falsche Thread ^^ .



ooops, mit turing verwechselt. Das werde ich gleich korrigieren.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man den Vram so im Durchschnitt ocen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Gibt einige die haben ihm auf 920-930 gebracht aber da ist kein/kaum Gewinn dabei rausgekommen.


----------



## skyscraper1450 (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Why die Nitro hat doch schon sensationelle Temps! Siehe Evgasüchtiger. Also deine Karte ist schon Top und müssen tust du da nicht ^^



Stimmt schon, aber wenn man ohne großen Aufwand noch etwas bessere Temperaturen und geringere Lautstärke haben kann kann man das ja mitnehmen


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2019)

Meine macht 950 mit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

Dann läuft der RAM ja schon fast am Maximum [emoji15]

Gibt es Artefakte oder Abstürze wenn der Ramtakt nicht mehr stable sind? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## openSUSE (13. Oktober 2019)

Meine macht trotz Samsung auch 950 mit, aber damit ist sie langsamer als 919. 
Also die Frage ist eher bis wieviel der VRam mitmacht ohne langsamer zu werden.


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Bei Einigen lies sich die GPU dann net mehr so gut OCen.

Artefakte sind auch net das Hauptproblem. GDDR6 hat ne ECC-Fehlerkorrektur.
Wenn die FK einsetzt wirds langsamer.

mtrai hatte 920 ohne Artefakte und ist auf 912 ohne FK runter zum Benchen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

Achso ok.... Hatte mal zum Spaß 950mhz eingestellt... Dann direkt beim bench grünes Bild und der PC startete neu

Kann man den RAM die Spannung nicht erhöhen? Bei vega ging es ja

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Elistaer (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> In deinem Profil steht, dsass du ne GTX 960 im Einsatz hast



Ich meinte die Galerie im Profil da sind ist auch die Lüfter Kurve von meiner devil. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boss_demo (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal ein wenig Airflow im PC betreiben, denn die Werte von Davidwigald sind bei gleicher Karte besser. Allerding drehen seinenLüfter auch höher auf der Karte.
> 
> Du brauchs nur bei GPU Z auf das Bios klicken, dann kannst du auf der HP von denen sehen wie hoch die Temps werden dürfen aber ich bin mir sicher das diese noch save sind.



Äh habe ein fractal meshify c mit 3 Corsair LL Lüfter vorne und ein hinten ^^


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Übrigens die Taichi hat ne SOC TDC von 18A. 
Gedi konnte seinen Vram auf 970 takten, nimmt wohl 24/7 nur 950.

edit:
Er hat gerade geschrieben, das bei anderen Grakas eher weniger TDC günstiger war, who knows.

edit2:
Er hat mal 965 vs 875 in FH4 gebencht:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread


----------



## openSUSE (13. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Äh habe ein fractal meshify c mit 3 Corsair LL Lüfter vorne und ein hinten ^^



Und wie schnell drehen die?


----------



## Boss_demo (13. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Und wie schnell drehen die?



Wenn ich ehrlich bin weiß ich es gar nicht o.O aufjedenfall sind sie unhörbar daher würde ich tippen das der Luftdurchsatz eher schlecht als gerecht seien


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin weiß ich es gar nicht o.O aufjedenfall sind sie unhörbar daher würde ich tippen das der Luftdurchsatz eher schlecht als gerecht seien



Vor allem 3x rein 1x raus ist keine prickelnde Idee. Da gehört ein wenig Gleichgewicht rein. Kommt zwar Luft rein aber die Warme kann nicht schnell genug raus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Vor allem 3x rein 1x raus ist keine prickelnde Idee. Da gehört ein wenig Gleichgewicht rein. Kommt zwar Luft rein aber die Warme kann nicht schnell genug raus.


Jo ich hab 3x rein und 3x raus.... Aber bei nur 600umin 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Äh habe ein fractal meshify c mit 3 Corsair LL Lüfter vorne und ein hinten ^^


Heißt ja nix. über 100°C Hotspot mit der Devil sind nicht normal. 
Hast du jetzt mal meine Einstellungen probiert und geguckt was du damit für Temps hast?

Ich bab gerade mal SWBF2 mit DX12 und Radeon Image Sharpening ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, WOW!
Das sieht ja mal Weltklasse aus. Natürlich ist die Performance durch DX12 etwas niedriger, von konstant 144 FPS sind es jetzt im Schnitt noch so 120-130 FPS. Aber das sieht um Welten besser aus.
(Grafikeinstellungen alles auf hoch, also eine Stufe vor Ultra)
Temperaturen sind dadurch nicht schlechter geworden, nach etwas über 1 Stunde hatte ich jetzt 83°C Hotspot und 76°C Mem. Kann mich also nicht beklagen. (@Stock sind es 97°C Hotspot!)

*Das Spiel frisst btw bei mir unter DX12 ganze 20GB Ram! *


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Mal mit dem ISLC vor Spiebeginn "Purge StandbyList".
Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP
Kann sein, das W10 noch ältere Daten im Cache hatte.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2019)

FH4 ist nicht wirklich geeignet als Speicherbenchmark. Bei Vega könnte man auch keine Speicherspannung ändern. Bei Navi geht's bedingt.


----------



## Boss_demo (13. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Heißt ja nix. über 100°C Hotspot mit der Devil sind nicht normal.
> Hast du jetzt mal meine Einstellungen probiert und geguckt was du damit für Temps hast?
> 
> Ich bab gerade mal SWBF2 mit DX12 und Radeon Image Sharpening ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, WOW!
> ...



Ich habe jetzt meine Karte auf Tour geschickt für eine Rückerstattung


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Also nach einem gemütlichen Zocker Tag komm ich auf folgende Max Temperaturen mit meiner MSI:

Gpu: 65c Mem: 78c Hotspot: 80c 

Das ganze bei 1,100v da es bei Anno doch darunter zum Stillstand kam. Was sagt ihr zu den Temps ist doch in Ordnung oder? 

Würde gerne von einem anderen User der auch Anno hat mal die Temps wissen wenn mal wer Zeit hat.

@Gurdi was ich nicht verstehe beim MPT habe die Target nun auf 70c gestellt und das Accoustic Limit auf 1600 weil dies auch nicht hörbar ist, komme aber immer nur auf 1350RPM mal ganz kurz auf 1550RPM . Bei Anno habe ich ja 80c Hotspot daher müsste doch die Regelung Target=70=1600RPM greifen, was es leider nicht tut. Vielleicht weißt du da Rat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also nach einem gemütlichen Zocker Tag komm ich auf folgende Max Temperaturen mit meiner MSI:
> 
> Gpu: 65c Mem: 78c Hotspot: 80c
> 
> ...


Super Temps[emoji106]. Wieviel Takt kamen dabei raus?
Welche Auflösung spielst du?

Anno gab ich leider nicht.
Kann mit BF / FC5 / TR usw dienen [emoji3577][emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Super Temps[emoji106]. Wieviel Takt kamen dabei raus?
> Welche Auflösung spielst du?
> 
> Anno gab ich leider nicht.
> ...



Takt habe ich 1950-1974 bei den Games. Bis auf bei Anno (55-66fps) komme ich bei meinen anderen Games auf 90-144 FPS in der WQHD Auflösung.

Wie sieht es bei dir so aus mit deinen Erfahrungen von deiner mächtigen Nitro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Takt habe ich 1950-1974 bei den Games. Bis auf bei Anno (55-66fps) komme ich bei meinen anderen Games auf 90-144 FPS in der WQHD Auflösung.
> 
> Wie sieht es bei dir so aus mit deinen Erfahrungen von deiner mächtigen Nitro


Noch kein game getestet.... Noch keine Zeit gefunden [emoji85]

Gäste dein Powerlimit auf 50% gestellt bei 1,10v? Ich mache es weil dann ergibt es mehr takt 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Komolze (13. Oktober 2019)

An alle die das MPT verwenden.
Wie bekommt ihr das mit dem Takt und den UV Settings hin?
Wenn ich 1100mv einstelle und den Reiter bei Frequency so belasse, kommt irgendwas bei 1840 max raus. Wie kann man die Abhängigkeit der Vcore zum Takt deaktivieren? Ich möchte keinen Wattman, nix dort einstellen, gar nie nicht irgendwas einstellen .


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> An alle die das MPT verwenden.
> Wie bekommt ihr das mit dem Takt und den UV Settings hin?
> Wenn ich 1100mv einstelle und den Reiter bei Frequency so belasse, kommt irgendwas bei 1840 max raus. Wie kann man die Abhängigkeit der Vcore zum Takt deaktivieren? Ich möchte keinen Wattman, nix dort einstellen, gar nie nicht irgendwas einstellen .



Ich habe es leider auch noch nicht über das MPT Tool geschafft. Wenn ich das so wie du mache im MPT Tool bekomme ich auch irgendwelche Takte um die 1840 raus. Das dürfte noch nicht so ganz ausgereift sein.

Wie geht es dir mit deiner 2070er? Du hast ja geschrieben du testet es das Wochenende?

@Evga PL erhöhen bedeutet wieder mehr Saft und ich will der Karte nicht mehr als 180W spenden  Finde es aber lustig das du noch gar nix damit gespielt hast  ist wohl ne Benchkarte geworden was


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Oktober 2019)

> Was sagt ihr zu den Temps ist doch in Ordnung oder?


Die sind bestens, da würd ich gar nicht mehr weiter hin schauen.


> Finde es aber lustig das du noch gar nix damit gespielt hast  ist wohl ne Benchkarte geworden was


Haha bei mir auch 
Ich hab locker schon mehr Zeit den SP4k Benchmark angestarrt als überhaupt gezockt. Bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.
Ich weiß auch nicht wieso ichs nicht einfach lassen kann die Karte anzufassen. Heute auch schon wieder dieses Hin und Her mit der Lüfterkurve und dem MPT. Sie lief auch vorher perfekt, aber irgendwie kann ichs dann doch nicht lassen. Irgendwie macht es fast genauso viel Spaß Temperatur Werte in GPU-Z anzustarren und an irgendwas rumzudrehen und hoffen das mal wieder n °C weniger irgendwo ist, wie das eigentliche zocken selbst. Verrückt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe es leider auch noch nicht über das MPT Tool geschafft. Wenn ich das so wie du mache im MPT Tool bekomme ich auch irgendwelche Takte um die 1840 raus. Das dürfte noch nicht so ganz ausgereift sein.
> 
> Wie geht es dir mit deiner 2070er? Du hast ja geschrieben du testet es das Wochenende?
> 
> @Evga PL erhöhen bedeutet wieder mehr Saft und ich will der Karte nicht mehr als 180W spenden  Finde es aber lustig das du noch gar nix damit gespielt hast  ist wohl ne Benchkarte geworden was


[emoji3] Habe 3 Kinder und Eine Frau [emoji16]da bleibt wenig Zeit [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> FH4 ist nicht wirklich geeignet als Speicherbenchmark. Bei Vega könnte man auch keine Speicherspannung ändern. Bei Navi geht's bedingt.



Deswegen hat Er 8x MSAA an.


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> [emoji3] Habe 3 Kinder und Eine Frau [emoji16]da bleibt wenig Zeit [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Das glaub ich dir! Also das mit den drei Kindern würde ja noch gehen aber eine Frau dazu da gibt es wirklich keine freie Minute mehr  (hoffe meine liest das jetzt nicht). Na dann nutze doch das bissl Zeit und Zocke mal was oder ist SP4K auch dein Lieblingsspiel wie von Davidwigald


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir! Also das mit den drei Kindern würde ja noch gehen aber eine Frau dazu da gibt es wirklich keine freie Minute mehr  (hoffe meine liest das jetzt nicht). Na dann nutze doch das bissl Zeit und Zocke mal was oder ist SP4K auch dein Lieblingsspiel wie von Davidwigald


[emoji23]

Ne das lasse ich zwischen durch laufen [emoji6]

Oder halt Timespy Extreme.... Brauch dann ja nicht dabei sein [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (13. Oktober 2019)

Na dann wird von euch zwei die Karte die beste optimierteste sein die es gibt aber nie ein Spiel mal gerechnet haben  so könnt ihr die Karte dann in 1-2 Jahren gut verkaufen! Karte wenig gebraucht nur gebencht nie gespielt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Na dann wird von euch zwei die Karte die beste optimierteste sein die es gibt aber nie ein Spiel mal gerechnet haben  so könnt ihr die Karte dann in 1-2 Jahren gut verkaufen! Karte wenig gebraucht nur gebencht nie gespielt


Es läuft seit einer halben Stunde Sottr auf WQHD @max.... Davor liefen ca 2 Stunden Timespy und co.... Also gut aufgeheizt..... 1200umin sind unhörbar...... Nur die Temps könnten besser sein[emoji4]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir! Also das mit den drei Kindern würde ja noch gehen aber eine Frau dazu da gibt es wirklich keine freie Minute mehr  (hoffe meine liest das jetzt nicht). Na dann nutze doch das bissl Zeit und Zocke mal was oder ist SP4K auch dein Lieblingsspiel wie von Davidwigald



???
Dann machts halt wie Davidwigald und spielt mal SWBF2. Die neue Map Felucia ist schön bunt und kinderfreundlich.

btw.
SP4k hat den Vorteil in kurzer Zeit die Temps von 1h spielen zu simulieren, why not.(wenn man gerade die Lüfter einstellt)
(sinnvoller als TS)


----------



## Gurdi (13. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Es läuft seit einer halben Stunde Sottr auf WQHD @max.... Davor liefen ca 2 Stunden Timespy und co.... Also gut aufgeheizt..... 1200umin sind unhörbar...... Nur die Temps könnten besser sein[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das doch absolut im grünen Bereich


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Oktober 2019)

So läuft immer noch stable bei 1,10v......gehe nun schlafen [emoji3526] morgen mal schauen ob ich noch ein paar mv runter kann


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Oktober 2019)

> Karte wenig gebraucht nur gebencht nie gespielt





> Das glaub ich dir! Also das mit den drei Kindern würde ja noch gehen  aber eine Frau dazu da gibt es wirklich keine freie Minute mehr   (hoffe meine liest das jetzt nicht). Na dann nutze doch das bissl Zeit  und Zocke mal was oder ist SP4K auch dein Lieblingsspiel wie von  Davidwigald


Ich bin jung, hab keine Frau, keine Kinder, keinen Vollzeitjob und hab trotzdem fast keine Zeit zum zocken. Also irgendwas mach ich glaub ich falsch 

Hab jetzt aber mal den Xbox Game Pass bei MF angefordert. Bin echt gespannt auf Gears 5 mit DX12 und RIS wenn SWBF2 schon so hammer aussieht!


----------



## hks1981 (14. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Es läuft seit einer halben Stunde Sottr auf WQHD @max.... Davor liefen ca 2 Stunden Timespy und co.... Also gut aufgeheizt..... 1200umin sind unhörbar...... Nur die Temps könnten besser sein[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wirklich top! Saubere Temps und deine Karte hat zum ersten mal ein Spiel gesehen


----------



## Komolze (14. Oktober 2019)

ich gebe der xt nochmal eine chance. irgendwie mag ich sie... ich habe nochmal das Wochenende überlegt und ich schicke die 2070s wieder retour. Der Aufpreis steht nicht im Vergleich zum Nutzen.
Ausserdem funktioniert das Freesync compatible nicht vernünftig. Texturen flackern. Unbrauchbar


----------



## openSUSE (14. Oktober 2019)

Zufall?
Ich war am Samstag bei jemandem, der hatte mit der Navi Probleme, nach ca 30 Minuten Spielen immer Ruckler usw. Dann hat er sich eine rtx 2070 gekauft UND nach ca 30 Minuten spielen? Natürlich wieder Ruckler. 
3 Gehäuselüfter und 60€ (er wollte die "guten") später liefen die Spiele auch nach Stunden noch 1a und zwar mit beiden Karten. Nun geht die rtx 2070 zurück und er hat gelernt, dass man mit 50c warmer Luft keine GPU kühlen kann.


----------



## hks1981 (14. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> ich gebe der xt nochmal eine chance. irgendwie mag ich sie... ich habe nochmal das Wochenende überlegt und ich schicke die 2070s wieder retour. Der Aufpreis steht nicht im Vergleich zum Nutzen.
> Ausserdem funktioniert das Freesync compatible nicht vernünftig. Texturen flackern. Unbrauchbar



Du hast ja noch die Karte mit dem AE so weit ich weiß. Wenn du wirklich ruhe haben willst und was einfaches suchst dann bestelle dir doch den Eiswolf. Dann bist du unter Wasser mit der AIO und hast tolle Temps und endlich ruhe 

Oder du vertickst sie und kaufst dir eine Custom wie die Nitro z.B.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Du hast ja noch die Karte mit dem AE so weit ich weiß. Wenn du wirklich ruhe haben willst und was einfaches suchst dann bestelle dir doch den Eiswolf. Dann bist du unter Wasser mit der AIO und hast tolle Temps und endlich ruhe
> 
> Oder du vertickst sie und kaufst dir eine Custom wie die Nitro z.B.


Oder MSI Gaming X[emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Komolze (14. Oktober 2019)

@openSUSE ja, aber meine Probleme liegen nicht an der Temperatur, da bin ich mir 100% sicher
@hks1981 ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Eventuell mache ich das auch. Du hattest deine für 250€ verkauft? Das wäre mir aber zu wenig.


----------



## Scriptor (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

habe seit ner Woche eine Saphire Pulse RX 5700 XT und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.
Nun will ich aber noch bisschen was ausholen. Soll nicht um Bench Rekorde gehen sondern um ein gutes 24/7 Setup für Gaming in WQHD.

Gibt es für dummies die noch nie eine Graka übertaktet haben einen Guide an dem man sich ranhangeln kann?
Habe schon viel gelesen von wegen MPT usw aber blicke nicht wirklich durch.


----------



## hks1981 (14. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> @openSUSE ja, aber meine Probleme liegen nicht an der Temperatur, da bin ich mir 100% sicher
> @hks1981 ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt. Eventuell mache ich das auch. Du hattest deine für 250€ verkauft? Das wäre mir aber zu wenig.



Du kannst diese bestimmt noch besser verkaufen. Ich habe keinen Originalen Lüfter mehr gehabt und auch keine Schachtel sondern nur die Karte und that´s it. Daher bekommst du wenn du noch alles fein säuberlich hast mehr Kohle. Kannst diese ja wieder in Ursprungszustand bauen. 



Scriptor schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> habe seit ner Woche eine Saphire Pulse RX 5700 XT und bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.
> Nun will ich aber noch bisschen was ausholen. Soll nicht um Bench Rekorde gehen sondern um ein gutes 24/7 Setup für Gaming in WQHD.
> ...




Bevor du mit MPT arbeitest, würde ich dir mal empfehlen ein wenig mit Wattman zu spielen. Da bekommst du besser ein Gefühl weil du hier die Kurven siehst nicht wie bei MPT wo du nur Zahlen eingeben kannst.Daher versuche mal mit der gleichen Spannung nur mal den Takt in 15-20er Schritten zu erhöhen und dann benche mal. Behalte die Temps im Auge. Wenn du dann deinen Wunschtakt erreicht hast, senkst du die Spannung auch in 10-15er Schritten langsam nach unten damit du eventuell im bestenfalls  beides auf einmal hast. OC und UV.


----------



## RX480 (14. Oktober 2019)

Zu Black Screens mit älteren Monis oder buggy Firmware haben User in UK einen älteren Fix rausgegraben:
Adjust Voltage Swing 0-->1
Adjust PreEmphasis 0-->2
Access Denied

Die Werte kann man unter Anzeige/techn.Daten/Überschreiben ändern.
Könnte gerade mit "schlechten" DP-Kabeln oder größeren Längen helfen.

btw.
Zusätzlich gabs Diskussionen, ob sowas auch bei älteren Games helfen kann.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Oktober 2019)

> Gibt es für dummies die noch nie eine Graka übertaktet haben einen Guide an dem man sich ranhangeln kann?
> Habe schon viel gelesen von wegen MPT usw aber blicke nicht wirklich durch.


Ich würde erstmal nur mit UV beginnen. Navi wird ja generell ziemlich warm, ich halte OC eigentlich nicht für sinnvoll bei Navi. In WQHD hast du mehr als genug Leistung @Stock.
UV bewirkt aber eine geringere Leistungsaufnahme, daraus folgen geringere Temperaturen, daraus folgt ein stabilerer Takt und daraus wiederrum bessere Performance.

Treiber öffnen -> Spiele -> Globale Einstellungen -> Wattman Global
Frequenz/Spannung auf manuell stellen
Es erscheint eine Kurve
Den letzten Punkt der Kurve senkst du mal ab auf 1100mV für den Anfang
Dann gucken ob es stabil läuft.
Ab da kannst du dich langsam in kleinen Schritten mit der Spannung runter tasten und ggf. den Takt etwas mit absenken. Bei mir ist die niedrigste stabile Spannung irgendwo bei 1070mV mit 1950MHz Takt so um den Dreh. Die beste Performance hab ich aber weiterhin mit 1100mV und 2000MHz


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Oktober 2019)

Aber dann kann es Lags geben. Ich musste die minimale Spannung anheben dann lief alles ruckelfrei.


----------



## RX480 (14. Oktober 2019)

@Olli
Was hast Du anstatt der 750mV eingestellt? (im MPT oder Wo?)
Kannst Du bitte mal Deine Wattman-Kurve posten.


----------



## hks1981 (14. Oktober 2019)

Lags kann es aber nur dann geben, wenn du mit Vsync am Werke warst oder? Denn seit ich dies ausgestellt habe, weil ich ja nun endlich einen Freesync 2 Moni habe, fahrt meine Karte eigentlich nie unter 1900MHZ und den 1.1V spazieren. Mit Vsync damals auf meinem alten Moni hatte ich das auch wenn zu wenig Spannung bei sagen wir 1.2GHZ war das er dann rauf und runter Taktete und somit ein unruhiges Bild entstand.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Oktober 2019)

V was? Ist immer aus


----------



## hks1981 (14. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> V was? Ist immer aus



Wo hast du dann Lags? Ohne Vsync und Lags kann dann nur überhaupt am Endpunkt zu geringe Spannung bedeuten, da brauchst du doch nicht unten ansetzen, würde keinen Sinn ergeben?


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Oktober 2019)

Wenn du die Spannung nach unten denkst geht auch beim unteren Powerlevel die Spannung runter. Danach hab es reproduzierbar Aussetzer.


----------



## hks1981 (14. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wenn du die Spannung nach unten denkst geht auch beim unteren Powerlevel die Spannung runter. Danach hab es reproduzierbar Aussetzer.



Bei welcher Taktrate war das der Fall weißt du das noch?


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Oktober 2019)

Nope.


----------



## na:L (14. Oktober 2019)

Tut mir Leid, wenns schon thematisiert worden ist, aber hier der Changelog von GPUZ:

_
Updated the AMD memory temperature tooltip to clarify that it shows  memory junction temperature, and that the value is the temperature of  the hottest chip (not average)_


----------



## openSUSE (14. Oktober 2019)

Dann dürft sich AMD ja bei dem Programmierer von GPU-Z gemeldet haben. Wurde ja auch Zeit.
Ungeachtet dessen glaube ich eher das die Temperatur Angabe auch was mit dem Speichercontroller auf der GPU zu tun hat und/oder der Temperatur-Fühler Stuss anzeigt wenn "fremd"Wärme über das PCB kommt.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2019)

Mir fällt gerade ein das 144hz idle Takt Problem besteht ja schon länger aber ich meine der HBM2 meiner Vega hatte das nicht, kann das sein?


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir wurde das gefixt, schon seit 19.8.3? glaub ich. 
Taktet alles brav runter im idle, sowohl die GPU als auch Memory. 
Und ich hab nix verändert, Monitor läuft nach wie vor auf 144Hz. Vor dem 19.8.3 hatte ich das auch mit dem Memory Takt.


----------



## Rolly82 (15. Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen,
dann will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden nachdem ich hier lange nur lesend aktiv war.
Habe eine Referenz RX5700XT und diese auf Morpheus II umgebaut. Die großen RAM-Kühler habe ich (damit diese unter den Morpheus gepasst haben) angeschrägt und 2 davon noch mit der Feile niedriger gemacht.
Nachdem ich hier viel über den SP-Bench gelesen habe, habe ich diesen mal Runtergeladen.
Punkte waren bei 4K-Opti 7225 (ca) TEmp waren mac 84 Grad Hotspot und 88GRad RAM (ausgelesen mit GPUz 2.26.0) Treiber sind 19.9.2 WHQL. Bilder habe ich (noch keine gemacht).
MfG
Rolly


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

Rolly82 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> dann will ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden nachdem ich hier lange nur lesend aktiv war.
> Habe eine Referenz RX5700XT und diese auf Morpheus II umgebaut. Die großen RAM-Kühler habe ich (damit diese unter den Morpheus gepasst haben) angeschrägt und 2 davon noch mit der Feile niedriger gemacht.
> Nachdem ich hier viel über den SP-Bench gelesen habe, habe ich diesen mal Runtergeladen.
> ...



Ist alles noch von den Temperaturen unbedenklich!


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde das gefixt, schon seit 19.8.3? glaub ich.
> Taktet alles brav runter im idle, sowohl die GPU als auch Memory.
> Und ich hab nix verändert, Monitor läuft nach wie vor auf 144Hz. Vor dem 19.8.3 hatte ich das auch mit dem Memory Takt.


 check das mal da ich diese probleme mit der 5700/480/470 habe.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> check das mal da ich diese probleme mit der 5700/480/470 habe.



Bei mir taktet auch alles runter bei meinem 144HZ Monitor. Hast du 2 Bildschirme im Einsatz? Wenn Ja liegt es daran.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Bei mir taktet auch alles runter bei meinem 144HZ Monitor. Hast du 2 Bildschirme im Einsatz? Wenn Ja liegt es daran.


Nein nur einen mit 144hz. Kannst du mal ein Screenshot von deiner anzeigeeinstellung in Windows und gpu-z hier posten?


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Nein nur einen mit 144hz. Kannst du mal ein Screenshot von deiner anzeigeeinstellung in Windows und gpu-z hier posten?



Kann ich gerne machen am Abend, bin jetzt leider in der Arbeit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

Moin Mädels [emoji4]

Ich habe gestern meine Nitro ausgelotet ( Ja auch mit Games[emoji16] ala FC5, DV2, Bf5)
FC5 musste ich in 4K zocken da sonst meine Grafikkarte nicht ausgelastet wird [emoji3525] Wird Zeit das ich meinen 3700x bestelle [emoji3]

Habe nun im Wattman von 2024mhz@1,17v auf 2000mhz/900mhz@1,08v mit 50%PL ausgelotet

Möchte gerne die Werte im MPT speichern damit man nicht immer dieses Profil laden muss.

Habe dieses MPT noch nie genutzt.
Ich muss doch einfach nur die 2009 und 1,08v mit 50%PL dort eingeben und saven?

Oder muss ich noch was beachten.?

Die Lüfterkurve kann so bleiben.... Ingame ist sie so bei 1200umin und somit unhörbar


Oh ja bei FC5 auf 4k habe ich nach 10min Spielen starkes Stocken mit fps Einbrüchen von ca 1-2 Sekunden. Hab gesehen das der Vram voll läuft über 7900mb... Wird wohl daran liegen oder? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt mal wieder ein paar UV-Werte vom Golden Chip Nairune (XTpulse im 3dC):
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread

Er kommt mit seinem mittl. Setting schon fast an die Taichi@Stock ran.(beim max. Setting war sein PL noch zu klein)

Beachtlich ist sein ASIC-Verbrauch in TS mit Setting 2000@1062mV: = ca. 200W, anscheinend GFX+SOC zusammen
Hätte nicht gedacht, das Navi mit der kleinen Spannung schon soviel W ziehen kann.(zuwenig PL limitiert = beachten!)
(habe daher mal meine Schätzungen zum sinnvollen Powerlimit+Leistungsbereich-Wattman etwas angehoben)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es gibt mal wieder ein paar UV-Werte vom Golden Chip Nairune (XTpulse im 3dC):
> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread
> 
> Er kommt mit seinem mittl. Setting schon fast an die Taichi@Stock ran.(beim max. Setting war sein PL noch zu klein)
> ...


Darum habe ich mein Pl auf 50 stehen.... In game zwischen 160 und 200w bei 2000@1,08v der reale takt ist im DS bei 1950mhz in game 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Komolze (15. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ist alles noch von den Temperaturen unbedenklich!


@Rolly82

ja, nur wenn du (er) nach einem 4K Opti Run schon 88grad RAM hast, prophezeie ich ihm, dass er bei einer normalen Spielesession an die 100 Grad+ kommen wird und die Karte throttled. alles selbst durchgemacht....


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde seine Junction für nen M2 beachtlich!

Wg. Vram, kann Er evtl. die Lüfter noch ein mue aufdrehen.
In Games gibts ja Fps-Limit und TrixxBoost für seine Ref.

Außerdem würde ich prinzipiell die Globalen+Gameprofile bei Texturen+Tess. anpassen:


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

Eh beachtlich aber da hat Komolze recht. Wenn ich mit dem AE IV 77c hatte nach 2 Runden Bench waren es im Game 90+ bei 66c hatte ich dann max 87c


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Der M2 arbeitet aber im Gegensatz zum A4 aktiv.
Der A4 ist halt nach ner Weile so wärmegesättigt, das nur noch ein Zusatzlüfter ala Coolviper helfen würde.
(oder ein Gehäuse mit Seitenlüfter in Höhe der Backplate)


----------



## openSUSE (15. Oktober 2019)

Wie warm wird es denn in eurem Gehäuse? Wenn ich 2 runden SP4k mache, dann wird da nichts mehr wärmer, auch nach 4 Stunden gamen nicht. Das war auch so als ich noch Luftkühler hatte.
---------------------
Habe gerade meine Kupferplatte für mein "h2o Backplate" Projekt bekommen. Hatte gar nicht auf dem Schirm wie schwer Kupfer ist  fast 0,5 kg.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der M2 arbeitet aber im Gegensatz zum A4 aktiv.
> Der A4 ist halt nach ner Weile so wärmegesättigt, das nur noch ein Zusatzlüfter ala Coolviper helfen würde.
> (oder ein Gehäuse mit Seitenlüfter in Höhe der Backplate)



Hat alles nichts geholfen, habe sogar einen Ventilator davor gestellt gehabt siehe viele Seiten vorher. Was soll am M2 anders aktiv arbeiten als beim Morpheus! Bitte beachte auch dass CoolViper die NON XT hatte und die ist im wesentlichen schon einfacher zu kühlen.

M2 hat60W mehr Leistung zur Abführung als der AE IV das ist natürlich schon ein wenig mehr allerdings wüsste ich jetzt nicht was du mit Aktiv und nicht Aktiv meinst, denn der AE arbeitet auch Aktiv mit 3 Lüftern vorne. Auch beim Morpheus wird der Speicher vom GPU Block verdeckt.


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Er hat die Kühlkörper doch unterhalb vom M2 wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 
Damit werden Diese mit angeblasen.

Mehr Kühlleistung gesamt ist natürlich hilfreich, weil das PCB ja insgesamt zu warm wurde.(beim A4)
Bei Rolly mit 84°C Junction kann halt net mehr  so schnell Mem>90 auftreten.
Wäre noch die Frage wie seine VRM-Temps sind.

Wenn beim A4 selbst offen die Temps zu hoch waren, dann hats evtl. an den Pads gelegen.
Ist halt ein Unterschied zw. Normalgüte und Minuspads.
(für die nonXT reichten die Normalpads halt gerade noch so)


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er hat die Kühlkörper doch unterhalb vom M2 wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> Damit werden Diese mit angeblasen.
> 
> Mehr Kühlleistung gesamt ist natürlich hilfreich, weil das PCB ja insgesamt zu warm wurde.
> Bei 84°C Junction kann halt net mehr  so schnell Mem>90 auftreten.



Nee er hat die Kühlkörpchen die man draufklebt gefeilt und geschrägt damit diese drunter passen. Daher verstehe ich noch immer nicht deine Aussage Aktiv gekühlt, denn das klingt so wie als wäre dies Pauschal schon so. Bei einer 210W Karte macht es da nicht viel Unterschied bei 60W mehr abtrage! das Problem ist ja auch nicht die GPU wie du weißt sondern der Ram und dieser wird gar nicht gekühlt von dem Block daher egal ob 500W 1000W oder 100W wenn es nicht aktiv mit dem Kühlkörper verbunden ist, nützt das 0.

Edit 2: Weil du ergänzt hast wenn er schon 88c hat auf den Speicher nach SP4K dann wird es nach einer Stunde noch wärmer! Denn SP4K macht eines dazwischen was das Game nicht macht, nämlichen einen Szenenwechsel wo die Temps kurz wieder sinken dann im Test wieder steigen. Kann man ganz schön mit dem GPU-Z Log txt einsehen.



RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn beim A4 selbst offen die Temps zu hoch waren, dann hats evtl. an den Pads gelegen.
> Ist halt ein Unterschied zw. Normalgüte und Minuspads.
> (für die nonXT reichten die Normalpads halt gerade noch so)



Auch diese habe ich getauscht auf gutes Material. 8w sind 8w egal ob Minuspad usw. Und auch hier gilt die Regel es leitet schneller vom Ram in den Kühler doch der Kühler hat eine begrenzte Wärmeaufnahme wenn mal die Temp da ist diese da da macht das Wärmeleitpad dann auch keine Wunderkühlung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Moin Mädels [emoji4]
> 
> Ich habe gestern meine Nitro ausgelotet ( Ja auch mit Games[emoji16] ala FC5, DV2, Bf5)
> FC5 musste ich in 4K zocken da sonst meine Grafikkarte nicht ausgelastet wird [emoji3525] Wird Zeit das ich meinen 3700x bestelle [emoji3]
> ...




so habe mal mein Bios geladen.

was muss ich nun genau einstellen, bevor ich was falsch mache


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Starkes Stocken wäre wohl nur, wenn auch der Ram zu voll ist. Auslagerungsdatei auf 16 GB setzen
und
Vor dem Spielen mal "Purge StandbyList".
Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP

@hks
Mein Vorschlag = A4 abhaken, war eh zu aufwändig, da kommen nur Leute auf die Idee nachzuahmen.
Wer basteln möchte soll halt ne Thicc2 für 399 nehmen und nen Ghettomodd starten.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so habe mal mein Bios geladen.
> 
> was muss ich nun genau einstellen, bevor ich was falsch mache



In der Theorie JA allerdings wenn du genau die Werte einstellst wie vom Wattman, erreicht er nie diesen Takt. Habe ich eh auch schon hier geschrieben, vielleicht kann uns Gurdi da mal etwas erklären darüber. Denn ich habe 2000MHZ eingestellt bei 1.1V und erreiche dann nur 1854MHZ bei 1.043 und wenn du dann im Wattman reinschaut steht genau dies dann auch eingetragen.

@RX480 dies ist für mich abgehakt sonst hätte ich mir ja nicht eine neue geholt  Also ich gehe sogar soweit und behaupte mal das bis auf Wasser keine eigene Lösung ordentlich funktioniert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> In der Theorie JA allerdings wenn du genau die Werte einstellst wie vom Wattman, erreicht er nie diesen Takt. Habe ich eh auch schon hier geschrieben, vielleicht kann uns Gurdi da mal etwas erklären darüber. Denn ich habe 2000MHZ eingestellt bei 1.1V und erreiche dann nur 1854MHZ bei 1.043 und wenn du dann im Wattman reinschaut steht genau dies dann auch eingetragen.


Okay [emoji3525]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Starkes Stocken wäre wohl nur, wenn auch der Ram zu voll ist. Auslagerungsdatei auf 16 GB setzen
> und
> Vor dem Spielen mal "Purge StandbyList".
> Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP
> ...


Okay werde ich mal testen... Danke [emoji106][emoji3526]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Wobei FC5 stark CPU-lastig ist. Gerade im Benchmark kanns mal nen kurzen Ruckler geben.

Ob der Shadercache erst im Game erstellt wird weiss ich net.
Spiel mal die selbe Stelle zweimal. (oder lass den Benchmark 2x laufen)


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wobei FC5 stark CPU-lastig ist. Gerade im Benchmark kanns mal nen kurzen Ruckler geben.
> 
> Ob der Shadercache erst im Game erstellt wird weiss ich net.
> Spiel mal die selbe Stelle zweimal. (oder lass den Benchmark 2x laufen)



sehe grad du hast noch ne vega und auch einen 144hz monitor, wie sieht es bei dir aus mim speicher im idle? 
die wenigsten wissen das sich die hz unter windows schonmal verstellt, gerade wenn man viel bastelt. habs grad nochmal mit dp getestet und es bleibt dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wobei FC5 stark CPU-lastig ist. Gerade im Benchmark kanns mal nen kurzen Ruckler geben.
> 
> Ob der Shadercache erst im Game erstellt wird weiss ich net.
> Spiel mal die selbe Stelle zweimal. (oder lass den Benchmark 2x laufen)


Ist dann sogar im Menü wenn ich was umstelle 
Ich hoffe Big Navi hat 16GB Vram mit HBM
Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Habe FC5 leider gerade net auf der Platte. Gibts da neuerdings Partikel, die Menü rumschwirren?
Das scheint so ne neue Mode in den Games zu sein, damit die GPU-Last hoch ist.(zum Vorteil von NV)
Wenn net, dann mal die CPU-Last checken. Könnte ein 100%-Bug sein. 


@Doc
Leider bin ich net der richtige Vgl.  für Dich. Habe am Moni auf 100Hz umgestellt wg. besserer HDR-Qualität.
Das reicht dann auch supi für 1800p@50Hz als Custom-Resi mit 52fps.

Auf dem Desktop nehme ich prinzipiell nur 60Hz, weil manchmal ältere Games sich sonst beim Beenden net zurecht finden. 120-100Hz sollten als Desktop-Resi reichen für den Vram-Bug. (war bei älteren Treibern so)


----------



## drstoecker (15. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @Doc
> Leider bin ich net der richtige Vgl.  für Dich. Habe am Moni auf 100Hz umgestellt wg. besserer HDR-Qualität.
> Das reicht dann auch supi für 1800p@50Hz als Custom-Resi mit 52fps.
> 
> Auf dem Desktop nehme ich prinzipiell nur 60Hz, weil manchmal ältere Games sich sonst beim Beenden net zurecht finden. 120-100Hz sollten als Desktop-Resi reichen für den Vram-Bug. (war bei älteren Treibern so)


Du könntest es doch mal umstellen/testen.


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

no problems mit vega

edit: 
sorry @ 19.8.1 WHQL
Warte noch bis Dez. auf den großen Treiber.
(wechsel wg. Cf net so gern und oft die Treiber)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Starkes Stocken wäre wohl nur, wenn auch der Ram zu voll ist. Auslagerungsdatei auf 16 GB setzen
> und
> Vor dem Spielen mal "Purge StandbyList".
> Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP
> ...


Gerade 20 min FC5 getestet auf 4k und max Details.
Nur die Auslagerungsdatei auf 16gb hatte nichts gebracht... Dann habe ich das Tool Standbylist benutzt und siehe da statt 7999mb in game nur noch 7100mb im game und kein stocken mehr. Siehste Vram  voll [emoji16]

Na super 8gb reichen nicht mehr [emoji1]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

Nee,
die Speicherverwaltung vom W10 ist einfach lahm. Net der Vram, sondern der Ram ist betroffen.
Dort setzt der ISLC an.


----------



## openSUSE (15. Oktober 2019)

Wieviel GB RAM hast du installiert?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wieviel GB RAM hast du installiert?


16gb

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gerade 20 min FC5 getestet auf 4k und max Details.
> Nur die Auslagerungsdatei auf 16gb hatte nichts gebracht... Dann habe ich das Tool Standbylist benutzt und siehe da statt 7999mb in game nur noch 7100mb im game und kein stocken mehr. Siehste Vram  voll [emoji16]
> 
> Na super 8gb reichen nicht mehr [emoji1]
> ...



Du hast doch 16GB Arbeitsspeicher oder? Denn ISLC räumt nicht den Speicher der Graka zusammen sondern deinen Arbeitsspeicher. Daher bei mir bringt dieses Tool überhaupt nichts. Hast du nur 8GB Arbeitsspeicher? denn in deinem Profil stehen ja 16GB


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Du hast doch 16GB Arbeitsspeicher oder? Denn ISLC räumt nicht den Speicher der Graka zusammen sondern deinen Arbeitsspeicher. Daher bei mir bringt dieses Tool überhaupt nichts. Hast du nur 8GB Arbeitsspeicher? denn in deinem Profil stehen ja 16GB


16gb

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 16gb
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Sorry habe die nächste Seite nicht gesehen gehabt, hat eh OpenSuse schon gefragt. Also ISLC wird da nichts bringen, es sei denn dein Win hat X Programme die immer mal wieder über 1GB gehen und das ist bei mir nie der Fall außer im Browser. Bei mir ist der Verbrauch wenn alles da ist und ich das Game starte und dann in den Speicher schaue nie höher als 12,13GB belegt (kannst ja mal STRG+ALT+ENTF) drücken im Game und dann guggen was die Ram Auslastung ist.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Oktober 2019)

Auf welchen Verbrauch bekommt ihr eure 5700XT mit UV ohne nennenswerten Leistungsverlust?


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Auf welchen Verbrauch bekommt ihr eure mit 5700XT mit UV ohne nennenswerten Leistungsverlust?



Hi auf 165W Bei 1954-1973MHZ (Gears 5 und State of Decay 2 derzeit)


----------



## gaussmath (15. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Info. Wie siehts bei den andern aus?


----------



## Rolly82 (15. Oktober 2019)

So, hier noch Bilder von der Karte und den Werten beim  AIDA64 Strresstest der GPU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## na:L (15. Oktober 2019)

Wie schnell drehen die Eloops bei den Temps?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry habe die nächste Seite nicht gesehen gehabt, hat eh OpenSuse schon gefragt. Also ISLC wird da nichts bringen, es sei denn dein Win hat X Programme die immer mal wieder über 1GB gehen und das ist bei mir nie der Fall außer im Browser. Bei mir ist der Verbrauch wenn alles da ist und ich das Game starte und dann in den Speicher schaue nie höher als 12,13GB belegt (kannst ja mal STRG+ALT+ENTF) drücken im Game und dann guggen was die Ram Auslastung ist.


War für mich auch unlogisch.... Aber ich hatte 1gb weniger Vram Verbrauch [emoji2369]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

Rolly82 schrieb:


> So, hier noch Bilder von der Karte und den Werten beim  AIDA64 Strresstest der GPU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön und sauber verarbeitet. Hast du Metro Exodus oder Gears 5? Wenn ja spiele mal bitte ein wenig so 30-60min und dann schau nochmals die GPU Z Werte an. GTA V geht auch. Wichtig wäre das ganze ohne Vsync zu testen.

Wenn nicht lass mal den Furmark laufen. Nach 10 min solltest du da schnell sehen ob deine Karte gut drauf ist. Wenn nach 2-3min die Memory hier schon 90+ hat brich wieder ab, dann hast du leider wie wir auch mit dem unzureichend kühlen zu kämpfen.

@DrStoecker du wolltest ja den Screen haben bitte schön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2019)

> Nein nur einen mit 144hz. Kannst du mal ein Screenshot von deiner anzeigeeinstellung in Windows und gpu-z hier posten?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gut das du nochmal nachgefragt hast. Hab nämlich gerad dadurch bemerkt, dass der Mem Takt im idle bei mir extrem hin und her schwankt wie man an dem Diagramm in GPU-Z sieht. 
Warum, keine Ahnung. 



> n der Theorie JA allerdings wenn du genau die Werte einstellst wie vom  Wattman, erreicht er nie diesen Takt. Habe ich eh auch schon hier  geschrieben, vielleicht kann uns Gurdi da mal etwas erklären darüber.  Denn ich habe 2000MHZ eingestellt bei 1.1V und erreiche dann nur 1854MHZ  bei 1.043 und wenn du dann im Wattman reinschaut steht genau dies dann  auch eingetragen.


Ich schließe mich dem übrigens an. Leider ist es gerade bei mir schon wieder vorgekommen, dass nachdem der PC länger aus war, die Kurve im Wattman resettet war. Nur die Takt/Frequenz Kurve, nicht die Lüfterkurve. Auch hier keine Ahnung warum. Keine Fehlermeldung oder Absturz aber es scheint, dass die Kurve wenn sie mal gerade Lust hat sich ab und zu mal resettet. Nur manchmal halt. 
Da wäre Takt/frequenz per MPT eigentlcih ziemlich hilfreich. 
Ist halt nur die Frage wie man es damit hinbekommt die Spannung in niedrigeren Takt Bereichen anzuheben. Meine Kurve ist ja gar keine Kurve sondern eine Gerade. Mit Kurve (e-Funktion) hab ich mit UV leider auch Blackscreens. Mit Gerade läuft alles perfekt. 



> Auf welchen Verbrauch bekommt ihr eure 5700XT mit UV ohne nennenswerten Leistungsverlust?


Bei mir 200W bei 1,1V@2GHz Wattman Kurve
Wie hier 165W zustande kommen kapier ich nicht 
Vielleicht mitm silent Bios ? Wenn ich die Spannung weiter senke, muss ich den Takt auch zu stark senken und hab Performance Verlust. 
Selbst 1080mV läuft nicht mehr stabil mit 2GHz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hi auf 165W Bei 1954-1973MHZ (Gears 5 und State of Decay 2 derzeit)


So wenig Watt bei 1,10v @ 2000mhz?

Auf was steht dein PT? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe 2000/900mhz@1,08 v im Wattman eingestellt und ist stabil... Aber avg 165 schaffe ich nicht 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So wenig Watt bei 1,10v @ 2000mhz?
> 
> Auf was steht dein PT?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Nene bin auf 1,088v bei 2GHZ eigentlich genau auf 2009MHZ laut Wattman Kurve. Habe jetzt 2 Stunden State of Decay 2 gezockt und hatte 1930mhz bis 1965mhz bei 171W


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2019)

Bei nem Standard SP4k Run hast du da auch so wenig Watt?
Finde das schon beachtlich, du hast quasi die selben Einstellungen wie ich.
Aber 0,12V weniger können doch unmöglich über 30W ausmachen.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bei nem Standard SP4k Run hast du da auch so wenig Watt?
> Finde das schon beachtlich, du hast quasi die selben Einstellungen wie ich.
> Aber 0,12V weniger können doch unmöglich über 30W ausmachen.



Morgen habe ich HomeOffice dann mach ich Screens von meinen Settings^^ Bitte zwingt mich nicht mehr SP runterzuladen habe es schon deinstall  kann gerne mit Games dienen 

Aber bei 1.1 was ich einstellte für Anno waren es auch nur 180W bei 200W würd ich glaub ich auf Anno verzichten


----------



## gaussmath (15. Oktober 2019)

Ist 2000MHz nicht schon OC? Was ist denn der Game Takt normalerweise? Das liegt doch so bei 1850MHz?!


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ist 2000MHz nicht schon OC? Was ist denn der Game Takt normalerweise? Das liegt doch so bei 1850MHz?!



Nein der war bei mir Fix so eingestellt in der Basic. Habe den Originalen Takt gelassen und nur die Spannung gesenkt bis ich Blackscreens bekam und dann wieder angehoben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal eine halbe Stunde bf5 auf max Details und in 4K.... Muss leider auch hier in 4 k Zogge.... Da meine CPU bremst bei WQHD [emoji3525] wird Zeit das ich die CPU Wechsel 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

Ach hier die Temps und taktraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (15. Oktober 2019)

@all auf Seite 291 hab ich ja schon einen SP laufen gehabt mit 170Watt bei 1,075v


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2019)

> Morgen habe ich HomeOffice dann mach ich Screens von meinen Settings^^  Bitte zwingt mich nicht mehr SP runterzuladen habe es schon deinstall  kann gerne mit Games dienen


Ne Quatsch alles gut lass den Mist deinstalliert 
Auf die 30W kommts auch nicht an.

Viel brennender interessiert mich eher die ganze Takt/Frequenz Anpassung mit dem MPT. Wenn du dazu was neues weißt, sag Bescheid


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ne Quatsch alles gut lass den Mist deinstalliert
> Auf die 30W kommts auch nicht an.
> 
> Viel brennender interessiert mich eher die ganze Takt/Frequenz Anpassung mit dem MPT. Wenn du dazu was neues weißt, sag Bescheid



Was genau möchtest du denn wissen


----------



## RX480 (15. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @all auf Seite 291 hab ich ja schon einen SP laufen gehabt mit 170Watt bei 1,075v



Jo,
1075mV passt exakt. Die 1078mV von Davidwigald sind halt schon eff. 1081mV.
D sollte im Zweifelsfall mal 2..5..10MHz runter mit dem Takt und auf 1075mV exakt gehen.
Die Spawas runden anscheinend genauso auf wie bei Vega.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so habe mal mein Bios geladen.
> 
> was muss ich nun genau einstellen, bevor ich was falsch mache


@Gurdi

Kannste mir behilflich sein [emoji8]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2019)

@Gurdi


> Was genau möchtest du denn wissen


Das hier: (von hks)


> In der Theorie JA allerdings wenn du genau die Werte einstellst wie vom  Wattman, erreicht er nie diesen Takt. Habe ich eh auch schon hier  geschrieben, vielleicht kann uns Gurdi da mal etwas erklären darüber.  Denn ich habe 2000MHZ eingestellt bei 1.1V und erreiche dann nur 1854MHZ  bei 1.043 und wenn du dann im Wattman reinschaut steht genau dies dann  auch eingetragen.


Wie man die Spannung und Frequenz mit dem MPT regelt wie mit dem Wattman.
Auch die Spannungen bei niedrigeren Taktraten.
Ich glaube @Evgasüchtiger sucht das gleiche wie wir


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2019)

Einfach die maximale Taktfrequenz und Spannung entsprechend eurem Setting editieren. Dann entspricht Stock euren UV Werten und die Kurve verschiebt sich mit. Jedoch lässt sich der Mittelpunkt der Kurve nicht editieren mit dem MPT.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2019)

> Einfach die maximale Taktfrequenz und Spannung entsprechend eurem Setting editieren


Aber wieso erreicht hks nur 1854MHz bei 1,043V obwohl er 1,1V und 2000MHz im MPT einstellt?


> Jedoch lässt sich der Mittelpunkt der Kurve nicht editieren mit dem MPT.


Mist. Dann kann ich das ganze wahrscheinlich sowieso vergessen. Die Karte lief leider nicht stabil mit UV ohne den Mittelpunkt der Kurve anzuheben.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Oktober 2019)

Die Kurve verschiebt sich nicht mehr danach wenn du diese manuell hochziehst und speicherst! Ihr müsst die Overdrivewerte ändern. Das ist dann quasi wie Stock.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2019)

> Jedoch lässt sich der Mittelpunkt der Kurve nicht editieren mit dem MPT.


Für mich hat sich das leider hiermit sowieso erledigt :/

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wie man bei nem PC Start "merkt" ob die Wattman Kurve resettet ist oder nicht ohne explizit den Treiber zu öffnen? 
Irgendwie tritt der Reset nur auf, wenn der PC wirklich lange aus ist (24h+)


----------



## Elistaer (15. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Für mich hat sich das leider hiermit sowieso erledigt :/
> 
> Hat irgendjemand eine Idee wie man bei nem PC Start "merkt" ob die Wattman Kurve resettet ist oder nicht ohne explizit den Treiber zu öffnen?
> Irgendwie tritt der Reset nur auf, wenn der PC wirklich lange aus ist (24h+)


Bei Windows 10 steht das in der Nachrichten leiste rechts. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Kurve verschiebt sich nicht mehr danach wenn du diese manuell hochziehst und speicherst! Ihr müsst die Overdrivewerte ändern. Das ist dann quasi wie Stock.


Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht.... [emoji848]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Bei Windows 10 steht das in der Nachrichten leiste rechts.


Leider nicht. Das steht da nur wenn der Treiber auch wirklich abgeschmiert ist, aka Blackscreen, Bluescreen, irgendein anderer Fehler oder instabiles OC / UV
Ich habe davon aber nichts dergleichen. Die Karte läuft absolut einwandfrei stabil. Es wird ja auch nicht der Treiber zurückgesetzt, sondern eben nur die Takt Kurve. Sonst nichts. Ich hab auch eine Custom Lüfter Kurve und andere Einstellungen, die bleiben alle bestehen. 
Weiß auch nicht wieso manchmal die Takt Kurve sich resettet.


----------



## Elistaer (15. Oktober 2019)

Das habe ich eben ab und zu mal das mein Profil nicht geladen wird auch ohne blackscreen.

Sonst entweder wird alles geladen oder garnicht.

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

so gerade mal eine gute Stunde Breakpoint auf 1440p @ Ultimate gezockt....hier mal die Temps..mhh warum ist das Spiel eigentlich so fordernd...weil einiges siehr richtig Sche...aus aber einiges auch richtig gut


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Stell mal Vordergrund auf 60fps und Hintergrund auf 30fps. (und Moni auf 60?Hz)
Hatte bei der Beta meinen Moni auf 60Hz gestellt. ScreenSpaceKram und LongrangeShadows würde ich mal red.
Wenn Du in ner Mission sehr viel vol.Fog(Nebel) hast dann speziell für die Mission red.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

> Das habe ich eben ab und zu mal das mein Profil nicht geladen wird auch ohne blackscreen.
> Sonst entweder wird alles geladen oder garnicht.


Ach du hast das auch das ab und zu dein Profil nicht geladen wird?
Warum wird bei mir dann nur die Takt Kurve nicht geladen aber der Rest schon? 



> mhh warum ist das Spiel eigentlich so fordernd...


1 Word: Ubisoft


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Und evtl. mal die Grasqualität auf medium. Kann leicht sein, das die speziell für die Ti übermäßig proportioniert wurde.


----------



## hks1981 (16. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ne Quatsch alles gut lass den Mist deinstalliert
> Auf die 30W kommts auch nicht an.
> 
> Viel brennender interessiert mich eher die ganze Takt/Frequenz Anpassung mit dem MPT. Wenn du dazu was neues weißt, sag Bescheid



Guten Morgen! 

Wie versprochen meine Werte erneut. Habe mir sogar nochmals SP4K installiert  Ich habe 175W im SP4K nach 2x Test:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Games ist es aber weiterhin 160-165W wird aber hier an dem rauf und runtertakten liegen. Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass bei mir die Spitzenlast bei 175W einfach liegt.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Beim GPU-Z kann man genauer hinschauen. Nur kleine Spikes gehen bis 175W. Dito beim Takt.
Wenn Du mal mit der Mouse drüber fährst im GPU-Z-Fenster zeigt er Dir auch einzelne Werte statt Max an.

Jeder Chip ist ein mue anders bei der ASIC-Qualität. Da kann der Verbrauch schon mal ein mue unterschiedlich sein.
Prinzipiell kanns net schaden auch das PT(Leistungsbereich im Wattman) ein mue anzuheben.
Eigentlich wird ja durchs UVen schon ein mue weniger verbraucht.

edit: Interessant wäre mal ein Vgl. von HWinfo und GPU-Z.
Bei Nairune sah HWinfo für mich so aus, als ob GFX+SOC zusammen gezählt wurden.
Falls GPU-Z nur GFX anzeigt wäre das weniger.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Beim GPU-Z kann man genauer hinschauen. Nur kleine Spikes gehen bis 175W. Dito beim Takt.
> Wenn Du mal mit der Mouse drüber fährst im GPU-Z-Fenster zeigt er Dir auch einzelne Werte statt Max an.
> 
> Jeder Chip ist ein mue anders bei der ASIC-Qualität. Da kann der Verbrauch schon mal ein mue unterschiedlich sein.
> ...


Jo der Chip von Hks ist einfach spitze.... Auch seine Temps [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (16. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Beim GPU-Z kann man genauer hinschauen. Nur kleine Spikes gehen bis 175W. Dito beim Takt.
> Wenn Du mal mit der Mouse drüber fährst im GPU-Z-Fenster zeigt er Dir auch einzelne Werte statt Max an.
> 
> Jeder Chip ist ein mue anders bei der ASIC-Qualität. Da kann der Verbrauch schon mal ein mue unterschiedlich sein.
> ...



Zu den damaligen Zeiten wie ich noch HW Info installiert hatte, war es immer ident mit dem Wattverbrauch zu GPU-Z oder meinst du was anderes? 

@Evgasüchtiger: Danke für dein Interesse am Game sollte kein anderer Interesse äußern daran würde ich dir die Keys geben. Weiß aber noch immer keinen Plan wenn es mehrere sind wie ich das dann machen soll


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Würde mal versuchen den stabilen Takt genauer zu bestimmen. 
Nairune hatte nen Unterschied zw. 2002 und 1998.

Ideal wäre 1975@1056 oder 1998@1062 oder 1998@1068.
2002@1078 wie bei Davidwigald wäre bereits eff. 1081mV.

Natürlich den unteren Wert und den Mittelwert der Kurve ala Davidwigald vorher ein mue anheben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Würde mal versuchen den stabilen Takt genauer zu bestimmen.
> Nairune hatte nen Unterschied zw. 2002 und 1998.
> 
> Ideal wäre 1975@1056 oder 1998@1062 oder 1998@1068.
> ...


Ich habe den unteren und den mittleren Wert nicht geändert. Sollte ich es machen? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Nur bei Golden Chips würde ne Spannung <750mV stabil sein und ne durchhängende Kurve.(x)
Normale oder schlechte Chips lassen sich i.d.R. genauer beim Max einstellen, wenn auch die Mitte und Minimum safe sind.
Das merkt man dann besonders in Games, wo der Takt auch mal stark runtergeht, ob die unteren Werte stabil sind.
Beim Benchen ist der Takt meist nur oben und daher muss das Setting net 100%ig Gamestable sein.

(x) Das liegt einfach daran, das Chips mit hoher ASIC-Qualität weniger Spannungsverluste haben.
Niedrige ASIC-Qualität nehmen dagegen gern OCer mit h2o, weil da mehr V+W ohne Probleme weggekühlt werden können.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

> Wie versprochen meine Werte erneut. Habe mir sogar nochmals SP4K installiert  Ich habe 175W im SP4K nach 2x Test:


Echt beeindruckende Werte für eine Custom Karte die nur undervolted wurde!
Das sind overall ganze 4-6°C weniger als die Red Devil, 30W weniger, (bei mir) 800RPM weniger und dabei sogar 100 Punkte mehr! 



> Würde mal versuchen den stabilen Takt genauer zu bestimmen.
> Nairune hatte nen Unterschied zw. 2002 und 1998.
> 
> Ideal wäre 1975@1056 oder 1998@1062 oder 1998@1068.
> 2002@1078 wie bei Davidwigald wäre bereits eff. 1081mV.


Danke für die Tabelle!
Meinst du echt es würde noch was bringen den Max Takt noch genauer zu bestimmen? 
Also ich weiß, dass 2002@1072 nicht mehr stabil liefen. Das hab ich bereits getestet. 
Ob dann 1998@1068 oder gar @1062 stabil laufen? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht 

Aber wie ich mich kenne werd ichs nach Feierabend sowieso ausprobieren, weil ich wieder zu neugierig bin


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Erstmal kann es sein, das bei Deiner Graka das Powerlimit etwas höher ist als bei hks. Dadurch mehr Takt+Score.

Mir persönlich wäre es Wurst ob 2002@1081 oder 1975@1062..1068..1075 eingestellt sind, weil der eff. Takt kaum unterschiedlich sein dürfte. 15..20MHz spielen keine Rolle.
Wäre wichtiger PT(Leistungsbereich) mal spassenshalber auf +10 zu stellen. Wenn der Takt dann konstanter oben bleibt gibts auch mehr Score oder viel wichtiger = bessere min.Fps in Games.


----------



## Rolly82 (16. Oktober 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Wie schnell drehen die Eloops bei den Temps?


Die drehen bei ca 1000 U/min (Ist das Accustic Limit im MPT)


hks1981 schrieb:


> Sehr schön und sauber verarbeitet. Hast du Metro Exodus oder Gears 5? Wenn ja spiele mal bitte ein wenig so 30-60min und dann schau nochmals die GPU Z Werte an. GTA V geht auch. Wichtig wäre das ganze ohne Vsync zu testen.
> 
> Wenn nicht lass mal den Furmark laufen. Nach 10 min solltest du da schnell sehen ob deine Karte gut drauf ist. Wenn nach 2-3min die Memory hier schon 90+ hat brich wieder ab, dann hast du leider wie wir auch mit dem unzureichend kühlen zu kämpfen.


Habe leider keines der Spiele und Furmark habe ich auch nicht, wo bekomme ich das den her? Dann würde ich das mal durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

> Erstmal kann es sein, das bei Deiner Graka das Powerlimit etwas höher ist als bei hks. Dadurch mehr Takt+Score.


Ich hab ja weniger Score. Bei PT +-0 und obwohl die Karte 30W mehr zieht bei mir


> Wäre wichtiger PT(Leistungsbereich) mal spassenshalber auf +10 zu  stellen. Wenn der Takt dann konstanter oben bleibt gibts auch mehr Score  oder viel wichtiger = bessere min.Fps in Games.


Aber dadurch würd die Karte ja noch mehr ziehen als die ohnehin schon 200W, damit auch wieder wärmer werden und evtl durch irgendwelche Temperatur Limits wieder den Takt nicht stabil halten können, oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

PT+10 und Takt +Spannung gleichzeitig ein mue runter. In der Kombi machts dann Sinn.
(würde erstmal net weiter auf die W schauen, sind evtl. eh nur Spikes)

Weniger eff.Takt durch hohe Temp sollte es erst mit Junction>95°C geben.
(siehe openSuse@h2o vs Gaming X)



Rolly82 schrieb:


> Habe leider keines der Spiele und Furmark habe ich auch nicht, wo bekomme ich das den her?


FurMark | heise Download
hks hat den Furmark ohne MSAA laufen lassen.
(MSAA ist net mehr zeitgemäß, daher nur Tierquälerei)


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

> PT+10 und Takt +Spannung ein mue runter. In der Kombi machts dann Sinn.


Danke. Werde heute abend nach Feierabend PT+10 einstellen und dann die letzten Takt+Spannungspunkte wie von dir gepostet.


> Ideal wäre 1975@1056 oder 1998@1062 oder 1998@1068.


Bin jetzt schon zu neugierig. 
Ergebnisse folgen heute Abend 



> Weniger eff.Takt durch hohe Temp sollte es erst mit Junction>95°C geben.


Nur Verständnishalber:
Wenn das erst bei über 95°C der Fall ist, wieso ist dann die Takt Kurve viel konstanter wenn man schon von 1,2V auf 1,1V runtergeht?
Also was bewirkt diese Spannungsreduzierung? Ich dachte eigentlich immer das bewirkt nur was an den Temperaturen wegen geringerer Leistungsaufnahme, wodurch der Takt besser gehalten werden kann. Aber auch mit 1,2V habe ich nie 95°C gesehen im SP4k.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Mit 1,1V bist Du net so stark von der TDP limitiert.
1,2V sind zu hoch für PT=0 und der Treiber(Arbitrator) regelt dann ständig nach = unruhiger Takt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

hier meine Kurve meiner stabilen Werte 2000/900mhz@1080mv eingestellt.

und 2x hintereinander SP4K

also Lufti war im DS bei 1320U/min..am Anfang dreht er bisl höher. Ich teste gleich mal mit PT0 statt 50


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Da hast Du schon nen guten Chip und sparst im mittl. Teil ggü. Davidwigald.
Man sieht auch schön, das die 205W nur Spikes sind.
(und wie erwartet machen die Spawas aus 1080 = eff.1081mV)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

hier das selbe mit PT 0


und danach das selbe mit PT-10


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Wieviel Powerlimit steht eigentlich bei Dir im MPT?
Immer noch die 195W?

edit:
Jo, mit -10 bleibt die Spannung net mehr bei 1081 konstant.
PT=0 scheint zu reichen. (da kann ich mal meine Schätzung anpassen)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

nutze das Silent Bios mit 195w


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Danke!
Die TDC GFX  = 171A ist erstaunlich niedrig.(sparsam ala Igor)
Wäre mal interessant, ob auch andere Hersteller im Quiet-Bios so ähnliche Werte haben:
195W : 171A ?????

edit:
Meine Schätzung kann dann entspr. sparsamer aussehen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

so hier mal die Kurve begradigt und die min Spannung erhöht.

min nun 805mv und Mitte 930mv und max 1080mv


und danach jetzt 1974mhz@1056mv PT 0 laufen lassen


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
Ist klar beim Benchen ist man eh nur nah am Max.Takt.

Die gerade Kurve kostet in dem Fall nix extra.
Könnte aber bei Games mit niedrigem Takt oder großen Taktwechseln stabiler sein.

edit:
Net schlecht, ein halbes fps weniger bringt gleich mal 4°C.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

> Mit 1,1V bist Du net so stark von der TDP limitiert.
> 1,2V sind zu hoch für PT=0 und der Treiber(Arbitrator) regelt dann ständig nach = unruhiger Takt.


Danke für die Erklärung!

@Evgasüchtiger hat ja hier echt einige gute Ergebnisse, mehr Punkte als ich erreiche.
Bin mal gespannt heute Abend auf meine Werte mit erhöhtem PT.

@Rx480 du sagtest ja ich soll mal PT +10 testen. Der Kollege hier über mir hat das ja auf +50 stehen, hat das irgendeinen Vor- oder Nachteil? Weil ich seh gerade, dass selbst mit +50 die Karte nicht mehr zieht als 200W, also gibts doch eigentlich keinen Grund das nicht auf +50 zu stellen, dadurch würde der Takt ja eigentlich nur noch besser gehalten werden oder?


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Es dürfte eigentlich fast egal sein, ob 10 oder 50. Aber man weiss net, was der Arbitrator denkt.(halt Probieren)

@EVGA
Auch wenn die W anders ausschauen = Auslesefehler oder Manipulation vom Hersteller,
ist Dein Ergebnis mit 1056mV passend zu hks:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-297.html#post10053226

Der Unterschied beim Hotspot erklärt sich wohl aus Unterschieden bei der WLP oder Montage.
Wobei hks auch Zerofan sehr niedrig hat und man net weiss, wie kühl sein PC beim Bench war.

Könntest Du mal bitte noch die Timespy freeVersion testen? 
PT=0 vs. PT+10
Download über Steam

So ca. 9150...9200 Grafikscore sollten sehr gut sein für das sparsame Setting@1056mV.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

> Es dürfte eigentlich fast egal sein, ob 10 oder 50. Aber man weiss net, was der Arbitrator denkt.(halt Probieren)


Alles klar ich teste dann später folgende Werte:
2000+@1081 -> (2000+@1072 lief nicht stabil, von daher muss 1081 der erste Wert sein)
1998@1068
1998@1062
1975@1056
Jeweils mal mit +0 und +10 und testweise +50 (ob +50 einen Unterschied zu +10 macht)
Von den bisherigen 2000@1100. Bisher hab ich mit niedrigeren Spannungen immer nur weniger Score gehabt, mal sehen was PT+10 oder +50 bewirkt.
Noch hab ich keinen Score über 7400 sehen können.

Sollte man eigentlich eine gewisse Zeit zwischen SP4k Benches vergehen lassen?  Die Temperaturen sind immer schon nach 1 Minute wieder auf 40°C, kann man dann direkt weiter machen oder verfälscht es das Ergebnis?


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

1998@1075
1975@1068
1975@1062
1975@1056


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es dürfte eigentlich fast egal sein, ob 10 oder 50. Aber man weiss net, was der Arbitrator denkt.(halt Probieren)
> 
> @EVGA
> Auch wenn die W anders ausschauen = Auslesefehler oder Manipulation vom Hersteller,
> ...


.mit welchen takt? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Bleib bei dem sparsamen Setting mit 1056mV.

Es geht nur darum, zu schauen ob TS mit AC im Demovorspann mehr W braucht als Sp4k.

Nairune hatte 1998@1062mV PT+10, wäre vermutlich net zu schaffen.(hat nen GoldenChip)
Kannst ja bei Gelegenheit Dir den stabilen Takt für 1062 suchen, macht aber keinen Sinn.(1985?)
24/7 mit 1056mV sieht von den Temps+Lautstärke einfach besser aus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bleib bei dem sparsamen Setting mit 1056mV.
> 
> Es geht nur darum, zu schauen ob TS mit AC im Demovorspann mehr W braucht als Sp4k.
> 
> ...


2000@1062mv is nicht game stable 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung!
> 
> @Evgasüchtiger hat ja hier echt einige gute Ergebnisse, mehr Punkte als ich erreiche.
> Bin mal gespannt heute Abend auf meine Werte mit erhöhtem PT.
> ...


Wie gesagt.... Habe mein ram auf 900mhz 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 2000@1062mv is nicht game stable



Nairune konnte für1998@1062 auch net die Hand ins Feuer legen, war nur mal für TS und FH4.
1998@1075 hätten evtl. ne Chance nur zum Benchen in TS.(mit Memtakt@895)

Gamestable ist halt immer noch was Anderes. Und für 24/7 ist eh der Memtakt etwas niedriger = safer.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

> Wie gesagt.... Habe mein ram auf 900mhz


Ah okay! Und die 25 MHz bringen was?


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Angenommen sein Vram läuft bis 910 ohne Artefakte, dann sollte 900 auch ohne ECC-Fehlerkorrektur laufen.
Das wären dann echte 900/875=1,03,sprich 3% mehr.

Es gibt aber Beobachtungen, das mit viel Memtakt das OCen der GPU schlechter funzt.
Würde ich erst als Letztes ausloten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Angenommen sein Vram läuft bis 910 ohne Artefakte, dann sollte 900 auch ohne ECC-Fehlerkorrektur laufen.
> Das wären dann echte 900/875=1,03,sprich 3% mehr.
> 
> Es gibt aber Beobachtungen, das mit viel Memtakt das OCen der GPU schlechter funzt.
> Würde ich erst als Letztes ausloten.


Paar Pünktchen hab ich mehr mit RAM auf 900mhz... Kann später noch höher testen 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

> Paar Pünktchen hab ich mehr mit RAM auf 900mhz... Kann später noch höher testen


Mich würden deine Werte interessieren mit Standard 875 MHz 
Und zwar bei 1975MHz@1056mV (wenn das stabil ist)
Oder hast du das schon mal gepostet? Dann tuts mir leid, hab ich wohl nicht gesehen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Mich würden deine Werte interessieren mit Standard 875 MHz interessieren
> Und zwar bei 1975MHz@1056mV (wenn das stabil ist)


Teste ich später [emoji106] bin shoppen mit Frau und Kids [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Komolze (16. Oktober 2019)

Wäre die THICCII Ultra für um die 400€ ein gutes Angebot? Was ist an der Ultra anders als bei der non Ultra?

Edit: der Kühler ist wohl Schrott. Ok dann nicht


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Bis 190-200W ist der Kühler OK. (für mehr würde ich mal Pads zw. VRM+Backplate packen, wg. Hitzestau)
Die Ultra hat evtl. bessere Chips: einmal durch Binning und durch
Revision A10/A20

In einem Review gingen 2150@1200mV.(eff. 2080+)
XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC II Ultra review - Overclocking the graphics card
= natürlich zu laut, zeigt aber die Qualität vom Kühler+Chip
(Wer Lust hat kann ja noch nen Ghettomodd drauf packen)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Mich würden deine Werte interessieren mit Standard 875 MHz
> Und zwar bei 1975MHz@1056mV (wenn das stabil ist)
> Oder hast du das schon mal gepostet? Dann tuts mir leid, hab ich wohl nicht gesehen



Bitteschön

1974/875mhz @ 1056mv PT 0


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bitteschön
> 
> 1974/875mhz @ 1056mv PT 0




das selbe nun mit PT 50  aber wie man sieht ohne Mehrleistung


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

Viel Dank!
Das sieht ja doch recht ähnlich zu meinen Werten aus die ich schon mit 2000@1100 hatte mit PT 0 
Die fast 7500 Punkte kommen also tatsächlich durchs Ram OC...
Liefere dennoch gleich mal meine Werte mit den niedrigen Spannungen.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Net gleich übertreiben!
Er hatte mit 875-->900  dann 7419 für 1974@1056.
Das macht  0,3fps und evtl. bei Games 1fps Unterschied.
Man müsste sich in nem Game ne Stelle mit schlechten min.Fps suchen z.Vgl.

7491 war mit 1998@1081 bei 900.

Der normale Firestrike könnte auch gut auf Vram-Takt ansprechen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> das selbe nun mit PT 50  aber wie man sieht ohne Mehrleistung


Ist aber nicht 24/7 stable nach 10min Stresstest Timespy extrem schwarzer Bildschirm 

Ist ja klar das es nicht stable ist weil 1056mv und er taktet über 1900mhz..... Schade [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

Ok mein Chip muss echt mies sein 
1. Versuch 1998@1081 
Treiber schmiert bei Szene 12/17 ab. 
Wenn das schon nicht läuft, bezweifle ich, dass 1975@1056 stabil läuft.
Bezweifle das ich überhaupt irgendwas mit 1056mV zum laufen kriege ohne das ich den Takt extrem senken muss.


----------



## Rolly82 (16. Oktober 2019)

So, hier mal meine Werte nach ca. 25 min FurMark:

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass die Gehäuselüfter abhänig von der CPU-Temp gesteuert werden und deswegen nicht hoch drehen.

Die "Fan Tartget Temperatur" im MPT Bezieht sich wohl auf den Hotspot daher drehen die Lüfter der GraKa vmtl. auch nicht höher


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ok mein Chip muss echt mies sein
> 1. Versuch 1998@1081
> Treiber schmiert bei Szene 12/17 ab.
> Wenn das schon nicht läuft, bezweifle ich, dass 1975@1056 stabil läuft.
> Bezweifle das ich überhaupt irgendwas mit 1056mV zum laufen kriege ohne das ich den Takt extrem senken muss.


Meiner läuft bei den 1974@1056mv immer stable durch bei SP4k... Timespy extrem Stresstest mag er nicht.... Der Bildschirm wird irgendwann schwarz aber der PC läuft weiter.... Kann dann nichts machen außer den PC neu zustarten ala Powerknopf [emoji3525]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Deswegen ja auch mal 1975@1062 bzw. 1068 vorher.

btw.
Wenn Games beim rumprobieren zu viel crashen, habe ich zum schluss mit dem stabilen Setting vorsichtshalber auch nochmal das Game neu insstalliert. net immer reicht reparieren aus.


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

sorry Doppelpost-Verbindungsfehler.
edit:
Bei der Devil kanns auch sein das SOC im MPT mit 1075mV stabiler ist. 
Und evtl. die Mindestspannung GFX+SOC auf 776mV.

btw. 
24/7 ist kein Extremtest. Ich würde eh 24/7 noch die Texturen und Tess. optimieren.
Zusätzliche Sicherheit kommt durchs Fps-Limit FRTC rein.

edit: die Seven-Leute hatten auch ne zeitlang mit dem Extremtest Probleme, evtl. etwas verbuggt.
Mich würde eher mal der normale TS interessieren.


----------



## openSUSE (16. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ok mein Chip muss echt mies sein
> 1. Versuch 1998@1081
> Treiber schmiert bei Szene 12/17 ab.
> Wenn das schon nicht läuft, bezweifle ich, dass 1975@1056 stabil läuft.
> Bezweifle das ich überhaupt irgendwas mit 1056mV zum laufen kriege ohne das ich den Takt extrem senken muss.


Ist doch sowieso wohl zu 99% eine Sache der Kühlung. Stell doch testweise mal den Lüfter 100%, Gehäuse auf und schau mal was dann geht.

Quick & Dirty UV



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolly82 (16. Oktober 2019)

So, habe jetzt noch was im Wattman geändert:

PT +10
Max-Mem 900MHz
1100mV bei 2064mHz

Allerding bleibt bei mir Wattman immer hängen, wenn ich eine Einstellung übernehme.
Wattman muss per Taskmanager beendet werden, merkt sich aber die Einstellungen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nairune konnte für1998@1062 auch net die Hand ins Feuer legen, war nur mal für TS und FH4.
> 1998@1075 hätten evtl. ne Chance nur zum Benchen in TS.(mit Memtakt@895)
> 
> Gamestable ist halt immer noch was Anderes. Und für 24/7 ist eh der Memtakt etwas niedriger = safer.



so mal mal TS gebencht mit 1998/875mhz @ 1063mv..... sehe gerade mem sollte auf 895mhz...hab nur 875mhz sorry.

ich teste gleich mal dieses Setting in Breakpoint ob es stable ist


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

1063 ist übrigens eff. 1068
Schöner Versuch! (für ne Air schon Spitze)


Bei openSuse macht sich h2o ja echt bezahlt.
Was soll Das noch mit zusätzlichem CPU-Block auf der Kupferplatte werden?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

Rolly82 schrieb:


> So, habe jetzt noch was im Wattman geändert:
> 
> PT +10
> Max-Mem 900MHz
> ...


Siehste habe gerade auch 2064/900mhz@1,10mv versucht leider wieder einen Blackscreen 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

Ich meld mich mal zurück. Das war ne Menge Aufwand, also verzeiht mir das hier keine SP4k Screens sind sondern meine Excel Tabelle 
Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen Devil User hier. 
Mein Chip scheint wohl echt nicht der beste zu sein wie man gleich sieht.

*Erkenntnisse:*
-PT erhöhen bringt bei mir rein gar nichts. Hab bei verschiedenen Settings in verschiedenen Höhen das PT erhöht im direkten Vergleich und der Score war meistens exakt gleich bis auf den Punkt genau.
-Anheben der Minimalspannung auf 750mV bringt ebenfalls nichts. Ein Anheben in der Mitte der Kurve stabilsiert die Karte extrem, besonders beim zocken, aber die Minimalspannung scheint unwichtig zu sein.
-Die Tabelle zu den Spannungen in welchen Schritten die gehen ist extrem hilfreich, danke @RX480 
*Ergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Meine Karte reagiert auf alles ab 1081mV gar nicht gut. Entweder mit Instabilität oder mit einem zu geringen Score. Sieht man ja gut in der Tabelle. 
Auch Temperaturmäßig gibts keine signifikante Verbesserung mehr ab 1100mV, die 2°C Hotspot Unterschied teilweise sind Messungenauigkeiten, ich hatte auch schon 82°C bei 1100mV

->Also komm ich zu dem Schluss, dass 1100mV die Einstellung ist für mich die am meisten Sinn ergibt. Hier hab ich die höchste Leistung und die Temperaturen sind gleich. Den Takt krieg ich sogar etwas höher noch bis 2012 hab ichs jetzt getestet.


> Bei der Devil kanns auch sein das SOC im MPT mit 1075mV stabiler ist.
> Und evtl. die Mindestspannung GFX+SOC auf 776mV.


Dafür müsst ich dann jetzt die Tests wiederholen  Für heute ist genug.
Wenn du noch n Vorschlag hast anhand der Tabelle welcher Wert sinnvoller wäre bei mir, dann immer her damit.
Oder würdest du sogar den geringen Score bevorzugen mit 1075mV?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

so hab mal 2100mhz/900mhz @ 1,20v durchlaufen lassen mit normaler Luftikurve....liefen dann meistens auf 1800Umin..nur als es dann über 105 grad Hotspot ging drehten diese langsam auf bis 2200u/min.


hier das Ergebnis

Oh ja eventuell sollte ich das OC Bios mal testen Zwecks OC 


aber das ein andermal


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so hab mal 2100mhz/900mhz @ 1,20v durchlaufen lassen mit normaler Luftikurve....liefen dann meistens auf 1800Umin..nur als es dann über 105 grad Hotspot ging drehten diese langsam auf bis 2200u/min.
> 
> 
> hier das Ergebnis
> ...



das selbe mit 1,15v (2100/900) und 100% Luffi auch im Silentbios


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> ->Also komm ich zu dem Schluss, dass 1100mV die Einstellung ist für mich die am meisten Sinn ergibt. Hier hab ich die höchste Leistung und die Temperaturen sind gleich. Den Takt krieg ich sogar etwas höher noch bis 2012 hab ichs jetzt getestet.



Dann bleib dabei, wenn  der Lüfter net zu laut ist. 10W mehr oder weniger sind doch egal.
(bei Gelegenheit noch mal mit dem MPT und  SOC auf 1075 schauen ob ein mue mehr Takt geht)

Und net nach den Anderen schauen.

EVGA ist anscheinend wirklich extrem gut für Air.(2100@1,156V crazy)


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

> Dann bleib dabei, wenn  der Lüfter net zu laut ist. 10W mehr oder weniger sind doch egal.
> (bei Gelegenheit noch mal mit dem MPT und  SOC auf 1075 schauen ob ein mue mehr Takt geht)


Ich hab jetzt gerad nochmal mit 2002@1093 getestet. 
Läuft auch stabil. Schätze ist bisschen sinnvoller als 2012@1100
Dabei bleib ich dann jetzt.
Erstaunlich aber das 2002@1093 stabil läuft aber mit 10MHz mehr nicht mehr. Das ist ja nichts. 

Das mit dem MPT werd ich morgen mal austesten!


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

Net vergessen, nach "write SPPT" muss der Rechner neu gestartet werden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

Ist es denn eigentlich wichtig, dass man sich nicht so nah wie möglich an der Instabilitätsgrenze befindet?

Wie gesagt hab mich so rangetastet:
1) 2002@1100 -> stabil
2) 2002@1093 -> immer noch stabil
3) 2012@1093 -> nicht mehr stabil (nur 10MHz mehr)
4) 2012@1100 -> wieder stabil

Also kann ich getrost bei Option 2) bleiben, oder ist das etwas zu knapp?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

Werde mir dieses nächste Woche wohl bestellen. Mal schauen ob das neue Gehäuse besser oder schlechter meine Grafikkarte kühlt ( 3x unten rein 1x hinten raus und 2x oben raus und das Netzteil zieht auch eventuell Wärme Luft raus wenn die luffis vom NT anspringen bei bestimmter Last. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

@Evgasüchtiger
Nimm nicht das MSI X570
Die haben ganz miserable Spannungswandler. Alle MSI Boards bei X570, außer das Ace und das Unify aber die sind ja weitaus teurer.
Die wurden mit nem 3900x getestet und von den 4 MSI Boards sind alle durchgefallen, alle wurden über 100° heiß und 3 von 4 haben sogar die CPU gethrottled wegen Überhitzung (das Gaming Edge wurde 125° heiß!)
Für ein 200€ Board, wäre das Aorus Elite wohl die beste Wahl. Die Spannungswandler wurden da nur halb so warm!


----------



## RX480 (16. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist es denn eigentlich wichtig, dass man sich nicht so nah wie möglich an der Instabilitätsgrenze befindet?



Nein, aber gut zu wissen, welche Werte ungefähr stabil sind.
Da kannst Du bei Treiberwechsel schneller nachjustieren.

Net jeder Treiber wird an derselben Grenze stabil laufen.
Oder Du lässt 24/7  mal 10°C mehr Hotspot zu, um leiser zu bleiben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> Nimm nicht das MSI X570
> Die haben ganz miserable Spannungswandler. Alle MSI Boards bei X570, außer das Ace und das Unify aber die sind ja weitaus teurer.
> Die wurden mit nem 3900x getestet und von den 4 MSI Boards sind alle durchgefallen, alle wurden über 100° heiß und 3 von 4 haben sogar die CPU gethrottled wegen Überhitzung (das Gaming Edge wurde 125° heiß!)
> Für ein 200€ Board, wäre das Aorus Elite wohl die beste Wahl. Die Spannungswandler wurden da nur halb so warm!


Mmmh OK...Danke für die Info.. Ich hatte mir vor einen Monat dieses zusammen gestellt.... Und da war dieses msi Board um die 200 Euro die beste Wahl.

Wie ist es mit den kleinen Chipsatz luffi beim Gigabyte? Auch ein Grund weil ich das msi haben wollte, da im idle lautlos ist usw

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

> Mmmh OK...Danke für die Info.. Ich hatte mir vor einen Monat dieses  zusammen gestellt.... Und da war dieses msi Board um die 200 Euro die  beste Wahl.


Richtig, weil es da noch so gut keine Tests zu den Boards gab und man nur anhand der Daten urteilen konnte 
Schau einfach mal Hardware Unboxed auf YT falls es dich interessiert. Die haben so gut wie alle gängigen X570 getestet.
Gigabyte und Asus haben mit Abstand am besten abgeschnitten in fast jeder Preiskategorie. Asrock und MSI haben etwas versagt und sind erst ab 300€ mit guten Boards vertreten. 
Um die 200€ ist das Aorus Elite die beste Wahl. Die Asus Boards sind zwar gut, aber der Chipsatz Lüfter ist nicht steuerbar. 



> Wie ist es mit den kleinen Chipsatz luffi beim Gigabyte? Auch ein Grund  weil ich das msi haben wollte, da im idle lautlos ist usw


Das Aorus ist auch lautlos. Ich hab ja den großen Bruder hier, das Aorus Ultra. Seit dem vorletzten Bios Update irgendwann vor nem Monat oder so, ist der Chipsatz Lüfter im Bios frei steuerbar. Es gibt 4 Profile, manual, balance, silent, performance
Ich hab meinen auf Balance stehen und bis 65°C Chipsatz Temperatur steht der komplett still. Ich hab selbst nach stundenlangem zocken noch nicht ein einziges mal ne Chipsatz Temperatur von mehr als 65° gesehen. Ergo, der Lüfter läuft nie. Silent wäre nochmal entspannter. Beim Aorus Elite wirds genauso aussehen, weil die fast identisch sind. 
Im Grunde ist dieser Lüfter total sinnlos. Eigentlich hätten sie sich den auch sparen können.



> Nein, aber gut zu wissen, welche Werte ungefähr stabil sind.
> Da kannst Du bei Treiberwechsel schneller nachjustieren.
> 
> Net jeder Treiber wird an derselben Grenze stabil laufen.
> Oder Du lässt 24/7  mal 10°C mehr Hotspot zu, um leiser zu bleiben.


Ja die Werte hab ich ja jetzt 
Danke dann weiß ich Bescheid.
10° Hotspot ist keine Option, mich stört ne höhere Temperatur Zahl mehr als lautere Lüfter


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Richtig, weil es da noch so gut keine Tests zu den Boards gab und man nur anhand der Daten urteilen konnte
> Schau einfach mal Hardware Unboxed auf YT falls es dich interessiert. Die haben so gut wie alle gängigen X570 getestet.
> Gigabyte und Asus haben mit Abstand am besten abgeschnitten in fast jeder Preiskategorie. Asrock und MSI haben etwas versagt und sind erst ab 300€ mit guten Boards vertreten.
> Um die 200€ ist das Aorus Elite die beste Wahl. Die Asus Boards sind zwar gut, aber der Chipsatz Lüfter ist nicht steuerbar.
> ...


Danke dir[emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Oktober 2019)

Habe gerade mal ein gutes Stündchen Breakpoint gezockt mit 1998/900mhz@1063mv und es war super stabil. Auch der Verbrauch ist super bei den Taktraten bei 1250U/Min der Luffis

In Game meisten zwischen 160 und 180 Watt. 190 Watt waren wohl Spikes...

Morgen teste ich mehr Games


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hast Du mal Vordergrund 60fps und Hintergrund 30fps probiert?
Gras ne Stufe runter und LongrangeShadows AUS.

btw.
Für 24/7 könnte Memtakt 875 sparsamer sein!
Nairune hatte bei sich ca.5-10W weniger. (der SOC scheint dann net soviel zu brauchen)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread
Das passt dann auch zu hks, der auch Mem net OCed.
AMD NAVI Laberthread

Zusätzlich fürs Gamen eh Texturen und Tess. optimieren im Globalen und Gameprofil:
(vorh. Gameprofile müssen nachträglich geä. werden)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du mal Vordergrund 60fps und Hintergrund 30fps probiert?
> Gras ne Stufe runter und LongrangeShadows AUS.
> 
> btw.
> ...


Teste ich mal aus... [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## openSUSE (17. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei openSuse macht sich h2o ja echt bezahlt.
> Was soll Das noch mit zusätzlichem CPU-Block auf der Kupferplatte werden?


Glaube zwar nicht das es sehr viel bringt aber ich dachte auch nicht das die A4 Backplate bei eine Wasserkühlung noch soviel bringen würde.
Wenn ich Zeit habe und meine bestellten Kleinteile alle kommen, dann bau ich vielleicht am Wochenende um.


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Why not,
wenn eh der CustomLoop vorh. ist und noch ein alter CPU-Block rumliegt. 
Das ist mal rel. günstiges Tuning.

Solche Temps schafft sonst nur Igor mit Chiller.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Leider ist es schon wieder aufgetreten gerade, dass meine Wattman Kurve nicht geladen wurde. Alle anderen Einstellungen im Treiber schon. Kein Reset also.
Langsam nervt es mich.

Meine Werte sind:
2002@1093 (am Ende)
1401@887 (in der Mitte)
800@687 (am Anfang)
PT+10 (nur Sicherheitshalber für Peaks, bringt eh keine Mehrleistung)

Mir ist bewusst, dass ich die Mitte der Kurve mit dem MPT nicht bearbeiten kann, aber ich benötige das halt, damit die Karte stabil läuft. 
Kann ich nicht die Min Spannung im MPT so weit anheben, dass die Mitte der Kurve auf meinem Wert liegt?
Wie find ich heraus wie hoch ich das anheben müsste? Default Kurve im Wattman laden und dann nur die Min Spannung so hoch schieben bis die Kurve in der Mitte bei 1401@887 ist vielleicht?
Oder folgt die MPT Kurve nicht der Default Wattman Kurve im groben?


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Stell doch mal den Minimalwert im MPT auf GFX 800..825  + SOC auf 787 vorsichtshalber.
Und SOC auf 1075.

Dann geht evtl. mit 1990 auch 1087mV.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Nur zum Verständnis:
min GFX ist die Minimalspannung die man auch im Wattman einstellt richtig?
min SOC kann man so an sich im Wattman gar nicht sehen, das ist der Speichercontroller?
Kann ich nachdem ich die Werte eingetragen hab auch die Kurve im Wattman sehen? Dann würd ich ja sehen, wo die Mitte ungefähr liegt.

Also wenn ich 2002@1093 anstrebe dann so:
Max GFX 1093mV (im Reiter Voltage)
Max GFX 2002MHz (im Reiter Frequency)
Min GFX 800mV
Max SOC 1075mV
Min SOC 787mV

So weit richtig?


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
SOC ist der Speichercontroler. Gurdi hatte ja schonmal empfohlen bei mäßigen Chips höher zu gehen.

Der Minimal+Maximalwert sollte auch automatisch in der Wattmankurve dann anders sein,
wenn Du gleich den Maximalwert im MPT einträgst.(1093 oder 1087)
Das sind dann quasi die neuen Defaults.

Wattman würde ich vor der Aktion mal zurücksetzen.

Weiss jetzt net wie gut das Speichern funzt. Bei Vega sind die Wattman-Settings oft erst nach 2x Ausschalten richtig fest "gemerkt". Neustarten allein ist anscheinend net so safe wie 2x Ausschalten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

So diese Werte hab ich jetzt geändert, die rot unterstrichen sind ich hoffe das war korrekt. Wattman vorher resettet. Werde jetzt mal herunterfahren und mir dann die Kurve angucken im Wattman.
Im Reiter Overdrive muss ich nichts ändern?


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja leider hab ich das gleiche Problem wie hks. 2002@1093 im MPT eingetragen aber das ist der Wert den der Wattman übernimmt. 
Min Spannung auf 800 bewirkt, dass bei 1400MHz die Spannung 801mV ist, also etwas weniger als meine vorherigen 887mV.

Gurdi meinte auch irgendwas mit Overdrive, muss ich da was ändern vielleicht?


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Overdrive ändert ja nur die max.  zulässigen Werte. sprich Takt 2150.
Weiss net ob dort ein gleichsetzen auf 2002 was ändert.

edit: evtl. eher mal im Overdrive die 2150 in 2250 ändern

Die min.Spannung könnte man evtl. auch auf 850 erhöhen, solange im Idle das Runtertakten noch normal funzt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hab jetzt beides durch, auch Overdrive bewirkt nichts.
Man sieht gut, dass im Wattman das Diagramm exakt bei 2002@1093 endet, wenn ich die Overdrive Werte ändere. Nur der letzte Punkt ist eben nicht an dieser Stelle 
Solange ich den Takt nicht hinbekomme, brauch ich auch an der Min Spannung nichts rumdrehen, denn unter 1900 Takt ist ja eindeutig zu wenig.
SP4k lief zwar stabil mit Min Spannung auf 800 aber bringt mir 7100 Punkte weil der Takt eben bei ~1850 zuende ist.


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

siehe edit

Evtl. ist 2150/1200mV x 1062mV gerade die 1890 gewesen.
Falls es so verrückt ist, wäre 2250 ganz gut = ca. 1990.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klappt leider auch nicht. Overdrive auf 2250 ändert dann zwar den Maximalwert auf der x Achse, aber an den 1890 ändert es nichts. 
Ich frag mich wie die zustande kommen. Sollte ich mal im Reiter Frequency GFX Max einfach erhöhen? Das steht ja auf 2002 und es kommen am Ende 1890 raus.
Hab nur irgendwie Schiss irgendwelche Werte random zu erhöhen ohne zu wissen was danach passiert


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Mehr als Crashen wird wohl net passieren.
Dann sollte wohl 2100 ca. passen.

edit:
Wenn Du eh im MPT bist kannst Du ja mal spassenshalber die Quiet-Werte von EVGA nehmen:
Powerlimit 195W und TDC GFX 171A. Dadurch wird vllt. der Chip zahmer.
oder
Bei Deinem hohen Powerlimit 220W + TDC 196A könnte auch TDC SOC 14A etwas niedrig sein.(evtl. 16)


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2019)

Falls sich jemand wundern sollte,HKS wurde gesperrt weil er nen Key verschenken wollte hier im Thread. Kann das zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehen aber naja.


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Das soll Einer verstehen, verschenken ist ja net verkaufen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

> Mehr als Crashen wird wohl net passieren.
> Dann sollte wohl 2100 ca. passen.



Bringt auch nix.
Overdrive auf 2150
GFX Max im Reiter Frequency auf 2100
Ergebnis: Wattman immer noch stur bei 1890@1062

Das einzige was super klappt ist die Lüftersteuerung 



> Falls sich jemand wundern sollte,HKS wurde gesperrt weil er nen Key  verschenken wollte hier im Thread. Kann das zwar nicht ganz  nachvollziehen aber naja.


Damn, tolle Begründung. Hoffe nicht für immer?


----------



## bath92 (17. Oktober 2019)

Laut Forumsregeln ist auch das Verschenken nur im Marktplatz-Unterforum erlaubt.

Dass er dann gleich gesperrt wird halte ich aber auch für übertrieben, eine Verwarnung hätte meiner Meinung nach auch gereicht.


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das einzige was super klappt ist die Lüftersteuerung .



Dann halt nur für den Lüfter = besser als NIX.

Dann mal im Wattman einstellen und das Profil net im Wattman speichern sondern im Overlay.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

> Dann mal im Wattman einstellen und das Profil net im Wattman speichern sondern im Overlay.


Was meinst du mit Profil im Overlay abspeichern?


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

https://www.amd.com/de/support/kb/faq/dh-026

fehlt bei mir merkwürdigerweise
früher gings mal


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Würde das denn was ändern daran, dass das Wattman Profil geladen wird?
Oder meinst du jetzt nur, dass ich damit das Profil schneller laden kann falls das Wattman Profil mal nicht geladen wird?


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Vllt. speichert der Treiber dann rein zufälligerweise besser als im Wattman , wo Dir oft die Einstellg verlorengeht.
Zusätzlich mal dort speichern kann net schaden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Hab ich jetzt mal gemacht. Mal gucken ob es was bewirkt.
Aber selbst wenn nicht, danke für den Hinweis mit dem Overlay  Das ist ja schon ziemlich cool. Selbst wenns mal nicht geladen wird, gehts deutlich schneller darüber das Profil zu laden.


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Du kannst ja auch eine minimalistische Sensoranzeige damit anmachen.
Net Jeder braucht gleich das volle Programm.
(nur mit Cf brauch ich halt 2x den Spass und das geht net)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bringt auch nix.
> Overdrive auf 2150
> GFX Max im Reiter Frequency auf 2100
> Ergebnis: Wattman immer noch stur bei 1890@1062
> ...


Gibt's doch nicht... Direkt gesperrt.... Man gibt doch erst eine Verwarnung [emoji15]

So was muss doch nicht sein 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

> Du kannst ja auch eine minimalistische Sensoranzeige damit anmachen.


Wenn da wenigstens Hotspot und Mem Temp wären, dann wäre das Overlay eigentlich perfekt und ich könnte den unnötigen Afterburner endlich mal deinstallieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

@RX480
Nachdem das mit dem UV übers MPT nicht geklappt hat, hab ich jetzt aber noch wie gestern Abend versprochen geguckt ob mit einem Anheben von den SOC Spannungen vielleicht stärkere UV Settings möglich sind:

Settings von gestern *ohne* MPT:
2002@1093 läuft alles stabil. 
Bei *2012*@1093 gabs ja gestern dann schon den Crash.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1. Versuch:* min. SOC 775mV, max. SOC 1075mV
-> Bei 2012MHz immer noch Crash
*2. Versuch:* min. SOC *787mV*, max SOC *1100mV, *Kurve im Wattman auf min 800mV angehoben (s. Bild unten)
-> Bei 2012MHz immer noch Crash

Naja, was soll ich sagen, egal was ich wo anhebe, mehr Takt ist einfach nicht drin  Weniger Spannung fordert noch geringereren Takt und damit noch weniger Performance.
Gut, mein Chip wird nicht der beste sein. Dann muss ich das jetzt wohl so hinnehmen. Aber wenigstens hab ich jetzt (glaube ich) alles erdenkliche ausprobiert um das beste raus zu holen was geht und damit muss man dann auch mal zufrieden sein 

Edit: Mem auf 900MHz brachte n halbes FPS und damit ~55 Pkt. mehr. Lass ich jetzt auch mal so.


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wenn da wenigstens Hotspot und Mem Temp wären, dann wäre das Overlay eigentlich perfekt und ich könnte den unnötigen Afterburner endlich mal deinstallieren.



Das Delta GPU zu Hotspot kennst Du ja mittlerweile und Memtemp liegt dazwischen.
Fürs Gamen reicht daher GPU. Man braucht ja nur im Fall von Rucklern ne Info über den eff.Takt.
(falls AB immer Dein Abspeichern/Laden durcheinander bringt, wärs nen Versuch wert)

btw.
Mit Deinem Setting könntest Du eigentlich mal auf das Quiet-Bios wechseln.(ala EVGA mit GFX 195W und 171A)
Wenns dumm kommt wird Dein Chip damit handlicher.
Leistungsbereich im Wattman bleibt bei +10.


----------



## Boss_demo (17. Oktober 2019)

Hat die Sapphire Nitro+ Rx 5700 XT Treiber Probleme? Und wie sieht das OC Potenzial aus?


----------



## na:L (17. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal erste UV-Versuche meinerseits, das ganze System funktioniert jetzt stabil (auch beim Gaming) und ich bin sehr zufrieden.

eff. 1940MHz@ 1,068V/164W GPU only




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Oktober 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> Hier mal erste UV-Versuche meinerseits, das ganze System funktioniert jetzt stabil (auch beim Gaming) und ich bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> eff. 1940MHz@ 1,068V/164W GPU only
> 
> ...



Das deckt sich fast mit meinem Setting auf der non XT nur brauch die noch etwas mehr Spannung, wahrscheinlich auch durch den hohen RAM Takt bei mir.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

> Das Delta GPU zu Hotspot kennst Du ja mittlerweile und Memtemp liegt dazwischen.
> Fürs Gamen reicht daher GPU. Man braucht ja nur im Fall von Rucklern ne Info über den eff.Takt.
> (falls AB immer Dein Abspeichern/Laden durcheinander bringt, wärs nen Versuch wert)


Stimmt, Delta ist immer ungefähr gleich. 
Ich hab den Afterburner aber sowieso nie laufen, nur wenn ich wirklich was testen will. Ich hab ja keine Ruckler oder sonstige Probleme, es läuft ja alles 



> btw.
> Mit Deinem Setting könntest Du eigentlich mal auf das Quiet-Bios wechseln.


Gibts irgendwo eigentlich ne Angabe was genau beim Quiet Bios passiert? Also welche Werte geändert werden?
Was kann ich denn da erwarten wenn ich da drauf wechsel? Doch eher weniger Leistung und höhere Temps oder nicht? 



> eff. 1940MHz@ 1,068V/164W GPU only


Was hast du denn für nen Takt eingestellt also der letzte Punkt der Kurve? 
Und wieso läuft dein Ram nur auf 1700 MHz ?


----------



## Boss_demo (17. Oktober 2019)

Leute Hat die Sapphire Nitro+ Rx 5700 XT Treiber Probleme wie die Red Devil? Und wie sieht das OC Potenzial aus?


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Von welchen Treiber Problemen redest du da?
Ich hab keine Treiber Probleme mit der Red Devil. Mir sind auch keine großen Treiberprobleme bekannt. Also was genau meinst du? 
OC Potenzial hängt offensichtlich extrem von deinem Chip ab wie man an meinen Ergebnissen hier sieht. 
Bei manchen läuft 2,1GHz selbst mit UV stabil (@Evgasüchtiger ) und bei mir sind selbst 2GHz mit 1080mV schon zu viel.


----------



## Boss_demo (17. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Von welchen Treiber Problemen redest du da?
> Ich hab keine Treiber Probleme mit der Red Devil. Mir sind auch keine großen Treiberprobleme bekannt. Also was genau meinst du?
> OC Potenzial hängt offensichtlich extrem von deinem Chip ab wie man an meinen Ergebnissen hier sieht.
> Bei manchen läuft 2,1GHz selbst mit UV stabil (@Evgasüchtiger ) und bei mir sind selbst 2GHz mit 1080mV schon zu viel.



Ich war ehemals ein red devil user mit 3 Karten und hatte mit allen 3 Karten Black und bluescreens egal welchen treiber ich installierte. :/ wechsele wahrscheinlich zur Nitro+ wenn dies auch fehlschlägt dann auf ne RTX2060S


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Naja das sind aber keine Treiberprobleme, mit dem Treiber hat das nix zu tun 
Du hättest ja auch mal hier nachfragen können und ggf. Min Spannungen und/oder SOC Spannungen anheben können oder einfach die Wattman Kurve mal begradigen können. 
Damit hätten sich die Blackscreens evtl. erledigt.


----------



## na:L (17. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für nen Takt eingestellt also der letzte Punkt der Kurve?
> Und wieso läuft dein Ram nur auf 1700 MHz ?



GPU glatt 2000MHz im Wattman.
RAM läuft bei mir sonst nicht stabil, müsste man nochmal angehen, vllt waren es ja auch die Minimalspannungen bei GPU + SOC, da steht noch Arbeit an.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

> GPU glatt 2000MHz im Wattman.


Erstaunlich bei glatt 2000MHz kommen eff. 1940 raus? Bei mir sind es nur ~1920
Vielleicht liegt es auch am Benchmark. Würdest du mal ein Superposition 4k Ergebnis posten?


> RAM läuft bei mir sonst nicht stabil


Aber... der Ram läuft doch schon Standardmäßig auf 1750MHz, niedriger gehts doch gar nicht  Wie hast du das überhaupt gemacht?


----------



## Boss_demo (17. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Naja das sind aber keine Treiberprobleme, mit dem Treiber hat das nix zu tun
> Du hättest ja auch mal hier nachfragen können und ggf. Min Spannungen und/oder SOC Spannungen anheben können oder einfach die Wattman Kurve mal begradigen können.
> Damit hätten sich die Blackscreens evtl. erledigt.



Radeon Settings benutze ich nicht da das Programm bei mit fiepen verursacht hatte


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Leute Hat die Sapphire Nitro+ Rx 5700 XT Treiber Probleme wie die Red Devil? Und wie sieht das OC Potenzial aus?


Nein keine Probleme.....

OC kann man nie sagen, da jeder Chip anders ist...   Vom Kühleraufbau ist die Nitro Top sowie auch die msi gaming X und die devil 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Boss_demo (17. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nein keine Probleme.....
> 
> OC kann man nie sagen, da jeder Chip anders ist...   Vom Kühleraufbau ist die Nitro Top sowie auch die msi gaming X und die devil
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Frontline25 (17. Oktober 2019)

Tada~ 
Grafikkarte ist heut auch wieder eingetroffen, Kühler kommt etwas später 

Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon 5700 XT Sapphire Pulse / MSI Mech & Evoke | Grafikkarten Wasserkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## openSUSE (17. Oktober 2019)

>Vorraussichtlich lieferbar in 5 - 6 *Monaten *

^^ also wenn das *"etwas später"* sein soll ...


----------



## na:L (17. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich bei glatt 2000MHz kommen eff. 1940 raus? Bei mir sind es nur ~1920
> Vielleicht liegt es auch am Benchmark. Würdest du mal ein Superposition 4k Ergebnis posten?
> 
> Aber... der Ram läuft doch schon Standardmäßig auf 1750MHz, niedriger gehts doch gar nicht  Wie hast du das überhaupt gemacht?



Habe den RAM-Takt mit dem MPT abgesenkt. Superposition 4K sagt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Takt so zwischen 1910 und 1940.


----------



## openSUSE (17. Oktober 2019)

Wollte unbedingt mal unter 1V kommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

> Wollte unbedingt mal unter 1V kommen


Unter 1V und immer noch mehr Punkte als bei mir 



> Radeon Settings benutze ich nicht da das Programm bei mit fiepen verursacht hatte


Wie das Programm verursacht fiepen? Das Programm hast du doch so oder so drauf. Ob du da jetzt Einstellungen veränderst oder nicht. Das ist ja der Treiber den musst du ja drauf haben 

Hab jetzt übrigens mit meinen neuen Settings das erste mal gezockt 
Also mit 2002MHz@1093mV@900MHz Mem mit PT+10 und angepasster Lüfterkurve 
Ja mit meiner Benchmark Karte kann man auch zocken 
Temperaturen nach 1 Stunde SWBF2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da kann ich mich auf jeden Fall nicht beschweren. Und mal wieder erstaunlich, dass SP4k fast 1 Stunde Gaming simuliert, denn das ist so gut wie exakt gleich.
Edit: Das Game zieht übrigens selbst nach nem cleanen Windows Neustart mehr als 16GB Ram.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Unter 1V und immer noch mehr Punkte als bei mir
> 
> 
> Wie das Programm verursacht fiepen? Das Programm hast du doch so oder so drauf. Ob du da jetzt Einstellungen veränderst oder nicht. Das ist ja der Treiber den musst du ja drauf haben
> ...


[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Ion (17. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wollte unbedingt mal unter 1V kommen
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dann immer noch knapp 1900MHz? Wie machst du das denn? Gib mal ein paar mehr Daten Preis, was genau hast du da im Wattmann eingestellt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frontline25 (17. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> >Vorraussichtlich lieferbar in 5 - 6 *Monaten *
> 
> ^^ also wenn das *"etwas später"* sein soll ...


"2-3 Wochen" 

Der Block an sich passte  bereits und wurde getestet 
Nur das Cover noch nicht.

Ich denke, dass ist schlicht ein erster Platzhalter, bis die Produktion hochfährt und sich die Lager füllen.


----------



## openSUSE (17. Oktober 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Und dann immer noch knapp 1900MHz? Wie machst du das denn? Gib mal ein paar mehr Daten Preis, was genau hast du da im Wattmann eingestellt?


*Wie knapp ???* Also ICH würde ja 1896MHz als 1900MHz durchgehen lassen. 

Die 4MHz haben mich jetzt wirklich genervt, nachdem du das geschrieben hattest. 
Also bitte, diesmal 190*1*MHz!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PT=0; Vram 913
Mit MPT wurde lediglich das MSI Gaming X (oder so!?) Bios "geladen".

EDIT: imho teure 5MHz, 1 Watt mehr :O


----------



## gaussmath (17. Oktober 2019)

@openSUSE: Was verbraucht denn deine Karte so mit den Settings?


----------



## openSUSE (17. Oktober 2019)

Ja kommt natürlich auf das Spiel an, BF V Ultra++(++=RIS ) 90-120Watt bei 120-150FPS(in Games!)
Aber ich bin mehr der OC Type, UV habe ich nur mal gemacht weil hier scheinbar alle so geil darauf sind  

Edit:
Die Karte ist natürlich h2o (12*120 Radifläsche außerhalb vom Gehäuse), Liquidmetal und _noch_ A4 Backplate.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Ich war ehemals ein red devil user mit 3 Karten und hatte mit allen 3 Karten Black und bluescreens egal welchen treiber ich installierte. :/ wechsele wahrscheinlich zur Nitro+ wenn dies auch fehlschlägt dann auf ne RTX2060S


Schonnmal darüber nachgedacht das der Fehler woanders liegen könnte? Zb Netzteil etc!


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

na:L schrieb:


> RAM läuft bei mir sonst nicht stabil, müsste man nochmal angehen, vllt waren es ja auch die Minimalspannungen bei GPU + SOC, da steht noch Arbeit an.



Versuch mal 877 statt 875. Net das Du ausversehen von CL14 auf CL12 verschärfst bei 874MHz und Kleiner.

btw.
Der 19.10.1 ist inzwischen WHQL und müsste als Neuinstallation funzen.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-10-1

Die Devil hatte ja nur bis ca. 19.9.2 Probleme. Ab 19.9.3 liefs doch schon ganz gut.(eher waren Moni-Probs lästig)
AutoUV wird net bei Jedem funzen=Chiplotterie.
Manche brauchen halt ein mue mehr min.+mittl. GFX-Spannung, oder auch ein bisschen mehr SOC.

Wer nen alten Moni oder verbuggte Firmware hat kann ja noch zusätzlich nachhelfen:
Access Denied


----------



## openSUSE (17. Oktober 2019)

Für mein "h2o Backplate Projekt" wollte ich ja erst meinen alten CPU Kühler nehmen, doch dann habe ich das gesehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist eigentlich ein "RAM Kühler" aber finde das passt besser zu dem was ich vorhabe, denn damit habe ich deutlich weniger "Durchsatzverlust" und eine größere Kühlfläche.
Also statt so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mache ich es lieber so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mir nichts besseres einfällt, will ich eigentlich Liquidmetal verwenden und den Kühler und die Kupferplatte miteinander verschrauben. 
Oder hat da jemand eine bessere Idee die Wärmeleitfähiger ist?
Ich denke ich muss mir auch was wegen dem Gewicht einfallen lassen, da fehlt ja noch Wasser und der eigentliche Wasserkühler hängt ja auch noch auf der anderen Seite. :O


----------



## RX480 (17. Oktober 2019)

Früher hatten schwere Grakas mal ne zusätzliche Strebe/Abhängung.
Bei dem Aufwand sollten es dann auch gute 2mm Minuspads zw. Backplate und VRM+GPU-Rückseite sein.
LM als hauchdünnes Liquid für den RAM-Kühler klingt doch perfekt. Darf nur net zu dick sein, weil Du net auf Einbrenntemp kommts. Alternativ gehen bei der glatten Oberfläche auch Graphitpads 0,2mm.( oder Carbonaut)
Gehe mal davon aus, das jetzt der max. Spass und Wirkungsgrad erzielt werden soll.
Edelhamster hat bei seiner Seven:
IC Graphite Thermal Pad – Innovation Cooling
https://www.digitec.ch/de/s1/produc...-2269?rm=bra~15351&so=6&tagIds=76-526&take=75


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2019)

> *Wie knapp ???* Also ICH würde ja 1896MHz als 1900MHz durchgehen lassen.
> 
> Die 4MHz haben mich jetzt wirklich genervt, nachdem du das geschrieben hattest.
> Also bitte, diesmal 190*1*MHz!


Damn dude. 
Abgesehen von der krassen Kühlung muss das aber auch ein krass guter Chip sein.
1974@987mV !? Meine Karte stürzt bei dem Takt schon bei 1068mV ab 



> btw.
> Der 19.10.1 ist inzwischen WHQL und müsste als Neuinstallation funzen.


Sollte man das mal tun? Also Neuinstallation als WHQL oder ist das Wurst?



> Ich denke ich muss mir auch was wegen dem Gewicht einfallen lassen





> Früher hatten schwere Grakas mal ne zusätzliche Strebe/Abhängung.


https://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B076GZH4ZS


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Der 19.10.1 als Beta bei Dir reicht ja schon. (drübergebügelt über 19.9.2/3)
Inhaltlich das Selbe.

Als WHQL ist er nur für ganz frische Sys interessanter.

btw.
openSuse hatte schonmal gesagt das die Temp. enorm wichtig ist für so kleine Spannungen.
Er hat quasi WinWin. Kleinere Spannung = kleinere Temp = kleinere Spannung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ach btw, das Speichern im Radeon Overlay hat leider nichts bewirkt. Hatte vorhin Random nach dem hochfahren wieder eine resettete Kurve. 
Schön ist nur, dass man mit dem Overlay das Profil quasi mit 2 Klicks laden kann. Also trotzdem Danke für den Tipp 

Aufgefallen ist mir jetzt aber, dass ausschließlich die Spannung resettet wird.
Mem OC bleibt, PT bleibt, Lüfterkurve bleibt, sonstige Anzeigeeinstellungen bleiben und selbst der Takt bleibt bei 2002MHz. Nur die Spannung eben nicht. 
Max Spannung wandert hoch auf Stock Wert und die in der Mitte dementsprechend runter auf Stock Wert. 
Schade, ich hoffe dafür gibts mal irgendwann einen Fix. Ist mir unerklärlich wieso zu zufälligen Zeitpunkten das passiert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2019)

Eine Frage wie kann ich Antilag im Treiber aktivieren? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Alt+L

oder in jedem Gameprofil separat
Alt+L zum jeweiligen An/Aus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2019)

Danke dir... Mit Alt und L hatte ich versuch in Gears5 aber da tat sich nichts [emoji12]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Der Effekt von AL ist net in jedem Spiel gleich gut. G5 hab ich leider net.
Falls Du denkst Es geht net an, dann schau mal unter Spiele, ob ein G5-Profil existiert.
Neu "Hinzufügen" ist bei UWP-Games immer komisch. Da weiss ich net wo die exe des Games ist.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2019)

UWP ist eh was ganz eigenes.


----------



## openSUSE (18. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke dir... Mit Alt und L hatte ich versuch in Gears5 aber da tat sich nichts [emoji12]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



AntiLag gibt es nicht für DX 12. Warum auch?


----------



## hks1981 (18. Oktober 2019)

So bin auch wieder nach meiner Sperre retour! Also ich kann euch empfehlen lest euch 1x die Woche die Forenregeln durch, dann wisst ihr alles und könnt nicht gesperrt werden. Finde es ja auch super, dass ich meinen ganzen Sperrgrund nach der Sperre erst per PN lesen konnte/durfte. Also keine Spiele verschenken sondern man muss es am Marktplatz einstellen und durchführen.

Hab ja nun 2 Tage Zeit gehabt weiter zu optimieren. Habe nun meine Stable Settings gefunden und das bleibt jetzt auch so, da die Temps gut sind, ich die Karte nicht aus dem Gehäuse höre. Konnte die Karte zwar bis 1.018v im SP4K super Benchen ohne Absturz aber in Games kam es dann immer wieder zum Absturz. Daher fahre ich jetzt mit 1.088v was aber im GPU Z mit 1.1V angezeigt wird am stabilsten. Gears 5, Anno, State of Decay haben keine Abstürze gehabt daher stable. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2019)

Welcome Back 


> Daher fahre ich jetzt mit 1.088v was aber im GPU Z mit 1.1V angezeigt wird am stabilsten


Das ist aber merkwürdig, 1088mV sollten eigentlich effektiv 1093mV sein. 
Welchen Takt/Spannung hast du denn exakt im Wattman eingegeben?
Temperaturen sind wahnsinnig gut!

Mem läuft auch auf 900 bei dir seh ich gerade... Das scheint wohl gerade hier ziemlich beliebt zu sein 
Konnte durchs Mem OC auch keinerlei Veränderungen feststellen bzgl. Temperatur oder Verbrauch, nur einfach ein paar % mehr Leistung. Von daher schon sinnvoll.

Btw. gefällt dir Gears 5 mit RIS on auch so gut wie mir? 
Find es sieht wahnsinnig toll aus. Und ja ich hab mit meiner Benchmark Karte gezockt!


----------



## hks1981 (18. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Welcome Back
> 
> Das ist aber merkwürdig, 1088mV sollten eigentlich effektiv 1093mV sein.
> Welchen Takt/Spannung hast du denn exakt im Wattman eingegeben?
> ...



Eingestellt wären 2025@1.088v aber gut wegen den 0.012v werde ich nun nicht mehr auf Spurensuche gehen. Bezüglich RIS bei G5 kann ich dir nicht beantworten, da ich nicht sehr empfindlich bin, was kleine Verbesserungen bringen. Das liegt wohl am Alter bei mir da ich kaum noch treppchen sehe ohne AF z.B. Sollte mir vielleicht mal ne Brille zulegen aber nöö will nicht 

Freu mich das du mit der Karte nun endlich auch mal spielst. Habe mir ja die Seiten nun bei euch da durchgelesen da habt ihr ja ganz schön viel probiert. Freut mich aber, wenn ihr alle nun ein Setting gefunden habt mit dem ihr zufrieden seid. Ich bin´s jetzt auch und werde nun nach und nach diese ganzen Auslesetools wieder entfernen denn es wird ja nicht von heute auf morgen die Karte andere Temps mir anzeigen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder nach meiner Sperre retour! Also ich kann euch empfehlen lest euch 1x die Woche die Forenregeln durch, dann wisst ihr alles und könnt nicht gesperrt werden. Finde es ja auch super, dass ich meinen ganzen Sperrgrund nach der Sperre erst per PN lesen konnte/durfte. Also keine Spiele verschenken sondern man muss es am Marktplatz einstellen und durchführen.
> 
> Hab ja nun 2 Tage Zeit gehabt weiter zu optimieren. Habe nun meine Stable Settings gefunden und das bleibt jetzt auch so, da die Temps gut sind, ich die Karte nicht aus dem Gehäuse höre. Konnte die Karte zwar bis 1.018v im SP4K super Benchen ohne Absturz aber in Games kam es dann immer wieder zum Absturz. Daher fahre ich jetzt mit 1.088v was aber im GPU Z mit 1.1V angezeigt wird am stabilsten. Gears 5, Anno, State of Decay haben keine Abstürze gehabt daher stable.
> 
> ...




sind doch super Werte

aber die Temps sind doch nur von einem Lauf SP4K und nicht von langen zocken  stimmts

sonst wäre ich nun neidisch


----------



## hks1981 (18. Oktober 2019)

Das ist korrekt von Heute mal schnelle. Werde mir dann eh Gears5 reinziehen so auf eine bis zwei Stunden, dann poste ich das noch nach. Es waren 2 Runden SP4K mache den immer 2x 

Edit: jetzt weiß ich was du genau meinst wegen der niedrigen Memtemp ^^ das liegt daran das jetzt auf meiner BP ein 120er Lüfter mit 650RPM liegt


----------



## skyscraper1450 (18. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du mal Vordergrund 60fps und Hintergrund 30fps probiert?
> Gras ne Stufe runter und LongrangeShadows AUS.
> 
> btw.
> ...



Sind das pauschale Empfehlungen für die meisten Games, oder nur auf das Spiel aus dem vorangegangenen Post bezogen (In dem Fall ging es um Breakpoint)?
Und was genau ist der Vorteil, mehr Leistung?


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Die Optimiereungen für Texturen und Tesselation sind allgemein sinnvoll.
Die Grafikqualität sinkt nur minimal.(99%)
Dafür dann lieber in DX12+Vulkan RIS an.

Ob Memtakt 875 vs. 900 in nem Game ein paar W spart muss man probieren.
900 macht halt nur Sinn, wenn es auf Bandbreite ankommt.
(vermutlich Games, die viel streamen)


----------



## skyscraper1450 (18. Oktober 2019)

Danke


----------



## Elistaer (18. Oktober 2019)

skyscraper1450 schrieb:


> Danke


In wqhd über VSR merke ich schon einen Unterschied zwischen 875 MHz VRam oder 920 MHz, auf FHD merke ich davon einfach nix.

UV musste ich wieder zurück schreiben auf default 1170 Vcore mit 2000 MHz gab einen Absturz, da muss ich noch etwas testen.

OT: heute morgen wurde nach fast 2 Wochen mein Monitor versendet. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2019)

Der Speicher skaliert bei Navi eigetnlich recht gut, gut zu sehen an meinen FS Ultrabenchmarks mit meiner non XT.


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Falls man Tesselation auf Max lässt ist  das so.(selbst AMD-Opt. ist rel. unnötig hoch)
Dann hilft mehr Speichertakt.
Wäre mal interessant wie sich mit Tess=4x das Gras in GRB macht. 

Eigentlich war ja die Frage ob der Verbrauch mit mehr Memtakt steigt.
dito Temps.
Falls man net gerade jedes Fps braucht, wäre ja kühler/leiser für 24/7 net schlecht.

Wie sich der Mem-Takt aufs OC/UVen der GPU auswirkt muss Jeder selber testen.


----------



## kilou (18. Oktober 2019)

Falls jemand Gurdis 5700@XT Build ausprobieren will, die Red Dragon 5700 gibts grad bei MF für 339. Ganz netter Kurs


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2019)

> Eingestellt wären 2025@1.088v


Nicht schlecht  Das macht meine Karte schon nicht mehr mit. 


> Habe mir ja die Seiten nun bei euch da durchgelesen da habt ihr ja ganz  schön viel probiert. Freut mich aber, wenn ihr alle nun ein Setting  gefunden habt mit dem ihr zufrieden seid.


Jup das war sehr... aufwendig  Erkenntnis ist einfach, dass jede Karte unterschiedlich ist. Ich hab die ganze Zeit versucht die Settings von anderen hinzubekommen und quasi alles durchprobiert was überhaupt geht usw. aber jede Karte ist echt individuell, reagiert auf verschiedene Einstellungen unterschiedlich und für jeden ist wohl ein anderes Setting optimal. Ich habs jedenfalls jetzt gefunden. 
Jetzt heißt es abwarten bis irgendein neuer Treiber wieder alles durcheinander bringt und der Spaß von vorne beginnt 



> Eigentlich war ja die Frage ob der Verbrauch mit mehr Memtakt steigt.
> dito Temps.
> Falls man net gerade jedes Fps braucht, wäre ja kühler/leiser für 24/7 net schlecht.
> 
> Wie sich der Mem-Takt aufs OC/UVen der GPU auswirkt muss Jeder selber testen.


Ich hab heute morgen nochmal mehrere Benchmarks mit und ohne Mem OC gemacht.
Verbrauch und Temps sind bei mir absolut identisch. 900MHz bringt aber etwa ein halbes FPS mehr in SP4k = ~50-60 Punkte
Wie es sich aufs zocken auswirkt, teste ich mal evtl. heute Abend mit SWBF2 und ob ich noch höher kann als 900 MHz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht  Das macht meine Karte schon nicht mehr mit.
> 
> Jup das war sehr... aufwendig  Erkenntnis ist einfach, dass jede Karte unterschiedlich ist. Ich hab die ganze Zeit versucht die Settings von anderen hinzubekommen und quasi alles durchprobiert was überhaupt geht usw. aber jede Karte ist echt individuell, reagiert auf verschiedene Einstellungen unterschiedlich und für jeden ist wohl ein anderes Setting optimal. Ich habs jedenfalls jetzt gefunden.
> Jetzt heißt es abwarten bis irgendein neuer Treiber wieder alles durcheinander bringt und der Spaß von vorne beginnt [emoji38]
> ...


Jo jede Karte ist anders [emoji108]

Die 2025mhz @ Stock sind bei mir zb mit 1,10mv stabil 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Hell321 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

Können mir bitte Leute die Erfahrung haben ein gutes Wattman Profil empfehlen wobei der GPU Takt der RX 5700 XT Red Devil stabil läuft in Spielen. Also am besten das gesamte wattman profil mir aufführen mit lüfterkurve usw was bei euch Stabil und zum bestem Spieleerlebnis führt. Ich wäre euch extrem dankbar!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hell321


----------



## hks1981 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hell321 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Können mir bitte Leute die Erfahrung haben ein gutes Wattman Profil empfehlen wobei der GPU Takt der RX 5700 XT Red Devil stabil läuft in Spielen. Also am besten das gesamte wattman profil mir aufführen mit lüfterkurve usw was bei euch Stabil und zum bestem Spieleerlebnis führt. Ich wäre euch extrem dankbar!
> 
> ...



Da ist DavidWigald dein Kandidat denn er hat ja genau die gleiche  er soll dir mal das Profil schicken, da hat er viel Zeit investiert und ich denke das es dir gut passen könnte.


----------



## Hell321 (18. Oktober 2019)

Das freut mich zu hören. Ich hoffe Ihm macht das keine Umstände.

LG
Hell321


----------



## hks1981 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hell321 schrieb:


> Das freut mich zu hören. Ich hoffe Ihm macht das keine Umstände.
> 
> LG
> Hell321



Bestimmt nicht, der ist bestimmt froh wenn er sich mit jemanden austauschen kann der die gleiche Karte hat!


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Hell321!
Quatsch macht mir nix aus, endlich mal n Devil User hier  Alle mit ihren Nitros und wasser Navis 

Also erstmal wäre es wichtig zu wissen, was dir denn überhaupt wichtig ist? 
Eine möglichst kühle Karte? Eine möglichst leise Karte? Möglichst viel Leistung? Oder so ein Mittelding aus allen? 

Zweitens, wie ich bzw wir hier die Tage herausgefunden haben hängt das OC/UV Potential stark vom Chip ab. Da kannst du Glück haben oder auch Pech. 
Ich hatte leider Pech  Von daher sollten meine Settings sehr wahrscheinlich bei dir auch laufen und wenn du Glück hast, kannste du noch höher gehen.

*Also meine Settings sind: *(Ein Mittelding aus allen 3 wie oben gesagt, aber Fokus eher auf Temperatur als auf Lautstärke)
Takt/Frequenz: 2002MHz @ 1093mV und die Kurve in der Mitte angehoben! Einfach den mittleren Punkt nach oben ziehen. *Siehe Bild 1*
Speicher: 900MHz* (s. Bild 2)*
Leistungsgrenze: +10 *(s. Bild 2)*
Lüfterkurve: 90°C/65% 80°C/55% 65°C/35% (ersten beiden Punkte so gelassen wie Standard Wert) *(s. Bild 2)*

*Wichtig:* Wenn du Takt/Frequenz einstellst, dann stell die Spannung für 1093mV nicht exakt auf 1093mV sondern am besten auf 1092, 1091, so ca. (sieht man auch in Bild 1)
Exakt auf 1093mV bewirkt bei der Devil (bei mir jedenfalls), dass der nächst höhere Schritt genommen wird, in dem Fall direkt 1100mV. 
Die Werte für alle möglichen Spannungen siehst du in *Bild 3 *(Danke an @RX480!)*

Diese Settings laufen bei mir stabil und ohne Probleme* und die Karte ist recht kühl und die Leistung ist sogar noch etwas besser als @Stock. 
Es könnte allerdings u.U. sein, dass die Lüfter dir mit knapp 2200RPM zu laut sind. Da weiß ich halt nicht wie empfindlich du da bist. Das musst du dann mal gucken.

Wie du jetzt weiter optimieren kannst: Nun ja, kommt drauf an. Wenn die Lautstärke deiner Meinung nach passt und die Temperaturen alle im grünen Bereich sind, würd ich einfach versuchen den Takt von 2002MHz langsam in 10er Schritten oder sogar noch kleiner anzuheben und dann mit Superposition gucken obs stabil läuft. 
Je nachdem wie gut dein Chip ist, könntest du natürlich auch versuchen die Spannung weiter zu senken, bspw. auf die nächste Stufe bei 1087mV, usw. 
Das musst du aber alles leider selbst testen, da jede Karte unterschiedlich ist 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## hks1981 (18. Oktober 2019)

@david ähm ich nix Nitro und nix Wasser^^ Nur Wasser in der Leitung und in der Kloschüssel


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @david ähm ich nix Nitro und nix Wasser^^ Nur Wasser in der Leitung und in der Kloschüssel


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> *Wichtig:* Wenn du Takt/Frequenz einstellst, dann stell die Spannung für 1093mV nicht exakt auf 1093mV sondern am besten auf 1092, 1091, so ca. (sieht man auch in Bild 1)
> Exakt auf 1093mV bewirkt bei der Devil (bei mir jedenfalls), dass der nächst höhere Schritt genommen wird, in dem Fall direkt 1100mV.



Jo,
das ist bei Nairune(3dC  Pulse) auch so. Aus seinen 1050 wird gleich 1056.
(evtl. haben einzelne Hersteller im Bios einen Offset von +1mV draufgepackt, sowas gabs früher mal bei Vega im Bios, konnte man mit Watttool oder AB nutzen, oder die Spawas sind ein mue anders)

Von daher ist der Weg von hks net schlecht, 1088 zu nehmen.(=1093)
(die 1100 bei Ihm sind sicher nur Spikes, denn sonst müsste der Offset ja schon +6mV sein)


----------



## hks1981 (18. Oktober 2019)

Also @Evga hier mal 2 Stunden volle Packung Gears5  Das Spiel ist echt toll!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also @Evga hier mal 2 Stunden volle Packung Gears5  Das Spiel ist echt toll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow zwar 1800umin aber super Werte... Bin ein wenig neidisch 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (18. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wow zwar 1800umin aber super Werte... Bin ein wenig neidisch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Halt stopp diese kann ich erklären, ich weiß nicht warum aber im Menü dreht die Karte kurz mal auf (am Anfag wo man die Charakterwahl hat) Ansonsten läuft die Karte im Schnitt bei 1450-1500rpm ( nicht aus dem Gehäuse hörbar nur wenn ich mit dem Kopf ganz nah gehe). Lege doch auch mal einen Lüfter auf die BP das hilft enorm die Karte unten zu halten bei mir zumindest.

Das mit dem Lüftern kurz aufdrehen hab ich bei Pes 2020 auch aber nur so ca 5-7Sekunden dann wird es schnell wieder ruhig ^^ Könnte an dem Acoustic Level vllt liegen im MPT, welches ich ja auf 1450RPM gestellt habe und max auf vollle Pulle also wird er sm Anfang höher drehen und dann zum Acoustic Level


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Halt stopp diese kann ich erklären, ich weiß nicht warum aber im Menü dreht die Karte kurz mal auf (am Anfag wo man die Charakterwahl hat) Ansonsten läuft die Karte im Schnitt bei 1450-1500rpm ( nicht aus dem Gehäuse hörbar nur wenn ich mit dem Kopf ganz nah gehe). Lege doch auch mal einen Lüfter auf die BP das hilft enorm die Karte unten zu halten bei mir zumindest.
> 
> Das mit dem Lüftern kurz aufdrehen hab ich bei Pes 2020 auch aber nur so ca 5-7Sekunden dann wird es schnell wieder ruhig ^^ Könnte an dem Acoustic Level vllt liegen im MPT, welches ich ja auf 1450RPM gestellt habe und max auf vollle Pulle also wird er sm Anfang höher drehen und dann zum Acoustic Level


Jo habe ich auch.... Ingame dann so ca 1250umin

Jo bekomme glaube ich nicht hin mit den Luffi...... Weil zwischen CPU Kühler und graka nicht viel Platz [emoji3525]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte gerad einen ganz komischen Benchmark.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie kann das denn sein?
Die Karte hat gestern mit exakt den gleichen Settings 200W gezogen, jetzt 25W mehr.
Der Takt ist auch sehr unruhig wie man an der Kurve sieht.
Die Punktzahl ist jedoch identisch. 

Ist jetzt gerade nicht reproduzierbar, weil jemand am zocken ist am Rechner


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Das ist sicher nur ein Spike, sonst wäre der rote Bereich der Verbrauchs-Kurve weiter oben.
Fahr mal mit der Mouse über das aktive GPU-Z, das zeigt Dir dann einzelne Werte beim Verbrauch.
Oder lass ein log.file mitlaufen. (Häkchen unten links)

Es ist evtl. auch net gut, den Wattman offen zu lassen. (dito Overlay bei solchen Zwecken auch aus)
Die sauberste Lösung ist = nur HWinfo zu nehmen.
Dort kann man auch nen Verlauf darstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2019)

Die Karte zieht auch mehr wenn diese heiß ist, das sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten.


----------



## skyscraper1450 (18. Oktober 2019)

Habe das gleiche Problem wie @davidwigald, dass sich nach jedem Neustart die Spannungs-Kurve im Wattman zurückgesetzt hat, echt nervig  
Außerdem habe ich ständig mit Abstürzen bei GTA 5 zu kämpfen nach spätestens 30 min zocken ein Blackscreen, aber auch nur in dem Game, nach mehreren Stunden Anno oder Battlefield 5 nichts dergleichen, SP4K auch stabil deswegen wirds denke ich mal nicht an der Graka liegen oder? 
Arbeitsspeicher OC habe ich gemacht aber auch das eigentlich durch memtest86 und andere Games bestätigt das es stabil sein müsste, probiere ich morgen mal ob das mit dem XMP-Profil immer noch abstürzt


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs jetzt mal nur mit HWinfo gemacht und das sieht ja doch deutlich besser aus.
Mit Wattman hat aber gestern ja auch alles geklappt 
Vermutlich lag es echt daran, dass die Karte schon etwas warm war. Das hier war jetzt komplett nach nem PC Neustart.
Erstaunlich das die Karte gute 50MHz höher taktet, wenn sie komplett kalt ist. 



> Wie bei Frauen umso heißer umso mehr ziehen diese an der Geldbörse






> Außerdem habe ich ständig mit Abstürzen bei GTA 5 zu kämpfen nach  spätestens 30 min zocken ein Blackscreen, aber auch nur in dem Game,  nach mehreren Stunden Anno oder Battlefield 5 nichts dergleichen, SP4K  auch stabil deswegen wirds denke ich mal nicht an der Graka liegen oder?


Hast du die Minimalspannungen mal angehoben? Ich hab keine Blackscreens.
Die Kurve vom Wattman ist in der Mitte angehoben?


----------



## skyscraper1450 (18. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hast du die Minimalspannungen mal angehoben? Ich hab keine Blackscreens.
> Die Kurve vom Wattman ist in der Mitte angehoben?



Ja beides


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Zur Not noch beim Moni nachhelfen: Ist eigentlich ne alte Lösung für Mafia 2 und GTA IV.
Access Denied

btw.
Wenns nur ein Vollbild/Fenster-Fehler ist kommt man mit 2x ALT+Enter wieder ins Geschäft.
Net jeder Blackscreen ist gleich ein Treibercrash,

Ist eigentlich die Firmware vom Moni und der Treiber der Graka aktuell?
GTA V machte ja nur mit älteren Treibern  und UVen Ärger. Evtl. mal SOC noch höher nehmen:


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2019)

Was hast du denn für Takt/Frequenz Werte im Wattman eingestellt?
Undervolted oder komplett @Stock?
Evtl mal die SOC Spannung im MPT anheben.


----------



## skyscraper1450 (18. Oktober 2019)

Danke das teste ich morgen mal

@david
Tritt sowohl im Stock Zustand, mit abgehobener niedrig und mittel Spannung auf als auch undervoltet
SOC angeben um wie viel?


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Screen von @RX480)
Die normale Min GFX ist hier ja uninteressant, die hast du ja sowieso schon im Wattman angehoben.
min SOC hatte ich probiert bis 787mV
Bei mir hats zwar nix gebracht, aber bei einigen hier hat das Blackscreens behoben.


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Der Tipp mit SOC 1075..1100 kam von Gurdi.
(weil die Refs original mal sogar 1200mV hatten, Was natürlich net ganz zu GPU=GFX eff.1093mV passt)


----------



## Gurdi (18. Oktober 2019)

SOC min.mal auf 775,max auf 1150 stellen und testen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Halt stopp diese kann ich erklären, ich weiß nicht warum aber im Menü dreht die Karte kurz mal auf (am Anfag wo man die Charakterwahl hat) Ansonsten läuft die Karte im Schnitt bei 1450-1500rpm ( nicht aus dem Gehäuse hörbar nur wenn ich mit dem Kopf ganz nah gehe). Lege doch auch mal einen Lüfter auf die BP das hilft enorm die Karte unten zu halten bei mir zumindest.
> 
> Das mit dem Lüftern kurz aufdrehen hab ich bei Pes 2020 auch aber nur so ca 5-7Sekunden dann wird es schnell wieder ruhig ^^ Könnte an dem Acoustic Level vllt liegen im MPT, welches ich ja auf 1450RPM gestellt habe und max auf vollle Pulle also wird er sm Anfang höher drehen und dann zum Acoustic Level


Könntest du mal ohne den Luffi auf der BP die Temps messen im Game 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Oktober 2019)

So habe nun wohl das wirkliche stabile Setting gefunden

Die 1998/900mhz @ 1063mv waren leider in Gears5 stable... In Breakpoint wohl...Ich habe nun 1998 /900mhz @ 1076mv (1081mv real) Habe nun ettliche Spiele gezockt.... Zb bf1/5, FC5 , FH4, DV2 und gerade 2 Stunden Metro Exodus auf WQHD und max Details (was super smooth läuft) heizt die Karte extrem auf, [emoji106] aber alles stable [emoji122]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

Also ich weiß ja nicht ob ich der einzige bin der das erst jetzt checkt, aber Image sharpening läuft auch unter Vulkan  
(Falls es noch jemand nicht wusste) 

Da ich eh gerade dabei war doom zu spielen hab ichs mal getestet. Standardmäßig läuft doom auf openGL 4.5. Habe dort konstante 90-100 fps Grafik alles auf hoch. 
Auf Vulkan umgestellt und was soll ich sagen. Bin begeistert. Direkter Vergleich unter Vulkan ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, das game sieht so gut aus. Hat mich echt gefesselt, wie man sieht es ist spät  

Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso aber unter Vulkan hab ich mit EXAKT den selben Settings, also wirklich nur von opengl auf Vulkan gestellt, dann konstante 144 fps. Von ursprünglich 90-100. Ist opengl so furchtbar?  Das sind fast 50% (!) Performance Boost, für eine einzige Einstellung!

Edit: mit vsync off komme ich auf 200 fps. Das ist noch mehr als 50%


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Könntest du mal ohne den Luffi auf der BP die Temps messen im Game
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Hey das habe ich natürlich gemacht bevor ich mir dies mit den Lüfter gedacht habe . Da kannst du wenn ich den Lüfter nicht habe überall 5-6c draufrechnen.

Dies ist mir nur gekommen weil ich das Video von Igor gesehen habe und das Thermo Bild ziemlich gelb auf der Rückseite war nach seinen Tests und ich hab die BP auch angegriffen da wusste ich, wenn man diese aktiv kühlt geht da noch was. Ich habe bewusst den Lüfter nur mit 650RPM geschalten denn ich will ja nur etwas optimieren und den Lüfter nicht hören. 

Das es dann trotzdem 5-6c sind, finde ich toll aber ganz ehrlich Evga, ob nun 70c oder 75c am Mem oder ob nun 79c statt 84c am Hotspot ist der Karte doch schnuppe da sitz ja kein Männchen drinne was nun sagt oh die 6c machen die Karte nun 9 Monate älter  Das war wieder nur mein trieb irgendwas zu optimieren


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

> Das war wieder nur mein trieb irgendwas zu optimieren


Der hat mich auch schon wieder mal gepackt gestern abend, 2 Arctic P14 sind auf dem Weg zu mir 
Was ich damit anstelle weiß ich noch gar nicht so genau


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Der hat mich auch schon wieder mal gepackt gestern abend, 2 Arctic P14 sind auf dem Weg zu mir
> Was ich damit anstelle weiß ich noch gar nicht so genau



Hahaha jaja der Basteltrieb ist schon was gemeines. Anstatt wir alle nur noch zocken muss es hier 1% gedreht werden dort 1%, dann geht nix mehr und man fängt wieder von vorne an 

Ich habe gestern auch was komisches erlebt bei Pes 2020 wenn ich das mit DP Kabel spiele habe ich micro Ruckeln trotz konstanter 144FPS wenn ich es mit einem HDMI Kabel spiele sind es 100HZ daher bei Vsync 100FPS kein Ruckeln mehr alles läuft geschmeidig. 

Wenn ich wieder das DP nehme und es auf 100FPS fixiere stottert es trotzdem und die Schrift ist fürchterlich unscharf. Bei HDMI ist die Schrift perfekt und flüssig überall. Ich werde daher die -44HZ in Kauf nehmen aber dafür kein Micro Ruckeln. Kurios und verstehe nicht warum das nur an einem Kabel liegt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

Hast du kein anderes DP Kabel um das mal zu testen?
Frage mich eher wieso HDMI bei dir nur 100Hz liefert. Ich zocke auch über HDMI und hab 144Hz



> Hahaha jaja der Basteltrieb ist schon was gemeines. Anstatt wir alle nur  noch zocken muss es hier 1% gedreht werden dort 1%, dann geht nix mehr  und man fängt wieder von vorne an


Genau so  Selbst wenn alles perfekt läuft wird man immer irgendwo rumdrehen wollen. Vor allem bringt es halt eigentlich echt fast nix  Selbst wenn ich in den letzten Tagen 100 Punkte mehr bei SP4k rausgeholt hab, läuft jedes Spiel damit exakt genauso wie vorher Aber Spaß hatte ich


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hast du kein anderes DP Kabel um das mal zu testen?
> Frage mich eher wieso HDMI bei dir nur 100Hz liefert. Ich zocke auch über HDMI und hab 144Hz
> 
> 
> Genau so  Selbst wenn alles perfekt läuft wird man immer irgendwo rumdrehen wollen. Vor allem bringt es halt eigentlich echt fast nix  Selbst wenn ich in den letzten Tagen 100 Punkte mehr bei SP4k rausgeholt hab, läuft jedes Spiel damit exakt genauso wie vorher Aber Spaß hatte ich




HDMI 2.0 könnte es aber so weit ich weiß unterstützen dies die Navi Karten doch gar nicht oder?


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch schafft 144Hz 
Mit Vsync on, werden die Frames auch auf 144 gelocked und in GTA5 kann ich zwischen 60 oder 144 Hz wechseln. 
Bin mir also ziemlich sicher, dass ich 144 Hz habe 

Vielleicht unterstützt dein Monitor kein HDMI 2.0? 


> HDMI 2.0 könnte es aber so weit ich weiß unterstützen dies die Navi Karten doch gar nicht oder?


Doch Navi kann HDMI 2.0
Braucht man dafür denn ein spezielles Kabel? Das weiß ich gar nicht, ich nutze einfach das was beim Monitor dabei war.


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Muss ich mal guggen oder mein HDMI Kabel ist rotz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hey das habe ich natürlich gemacht bevor ich mir dies mit den Lüfter gedacht habe . Da kannst du wenn ich den Lüfter nicht habe überall 5-6c draufrechnen.
> 
> Dies ist mir nur gekommen weil ich das Video von Igor gesehen habe und das Thermo Bild ziemlich gelb auf der Rückseite war nach seinen Tests und ich hab die BP auch angegriffen da wusste ich, wenn man diese aktiv kühlt geht da noch was. Ich habe bewusst den Lüfter nur mit 650RPM geschalten denn ich will ja nur etwas optimieren und den Lüfter nicht hören.
> 
> Das es dann trotzdem 5-6c sind, finde ich toll aber ganz ehrlich Evga, ob nun 70c oder 75c am Mem oder ob nun 79c statt 84c am Hotspot ist der Karte doch schnuppe da sitz ja kein Männchen drinne was nun sagt oh die 6c machen die Karte nun 9 Monate älter  Das war wieder nur mein trieb irgendwas zu optimieren


Jo das da hast du recht. Zieht der Luffi die Wärme raus oder pustet der auf die BP?
Aber 5-6Grad ist schon krass finde ich[emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

Du hast den hier oder? Samsung C27HG70


> Variable Synchronisierung Adaptive Sync/​AMD FreeSync 2 HDR, 48-144Hz (DisplayPort), 48-100Hz (HDMI), mit LFC-Support, mit HDR


Aus dem Geizhals Datenblatt. Schätze es liegt wohl am Monitor :/


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hast du kein anderes DP Kabel um das mal zu testen?
> Frage mich eher wieso HDMI bei dir nur 100Hz liefert. Ich zocke auch über HDMI und hab 144Hz
> 
> 
> Genau so  Selbst wenn alles perfekt läuft wird man immer irgendwo rumdrehen wollen. Vor allem bringt es halt eigentlich echt fast nix  Selbst wenn ich in den letzten Tagen 100 Punkte mehr bei SP4k rausgeholt hab, läuft jedes Spiel damit exakt genauso wie vorher [emoji38]Aber Spaß hatte ich


Das nennt man auch Sucht [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

> Das nennt man auch Sucht


Ach was ... 
Dann könnte man es auch Sucht nennen, dass wir hier an einem Samstag seit 9 Uhr morgens im Forum rumhängen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ach was ...
> Dann könnte man es auch Sucht nennen, dass wir hier an einem Samstag seit 9 Uhr morgens im Forum rumhängen


Natürlich [emoji6] oder Leidenschaft [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Du hast den hier oder? Samsung C27HG70
> 
> Aus dem Geizhals Datenblatt. Schätze es liegt wohl am Monitor :/



Jep habe ich auch gerade festgestellt. Egal 100 sind mal in Ordnung! Mag nicht für das eine Game immer umstecken müssen. Ich bin alt bekomme eh ned mit ob 100 oder 144HZ  Was für einen Bildschirm hast du?

Edit: habs schon du hast den Dell! Na arg das meiner das nicht kann aber gut wie gesagt ich werde es knapp überleben 

@Evga ich puste drauf absaugen habe ich die Erfahrung bei dem AE IV gemacht das dies schlechter als pusten ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht ne Ahnung wieso RTSS nicht unter Vulkan funktioniert? (in Doom)
Hab folgendes schon probiert:
-Version 7.2.2 und 7.2.3
-Werte einmal aus HWinfo und einmal vom Afterburner
-HWinfo und Afterburner auch mit älteren Versionen
-Bei RTSS Stealth Mode on/off Detection low/high
Nichts hat was gebracht.
Das OSD ist immer nur während den Ladescreens zu sehen. Danach nicht mehr.
Das ist ausschließlich unter Vulkan! Sobald ich auf openGL stelle klappts. Alle DX Titel auch keine Probleme.
Radeon Overlay funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## kingkooltoni (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute. In einem anderen Thread wurde mir empfohlen meine Karte zu Undervolten und ich solle mich doch hier an die Leute wenden die eine RX5700XT Sapphire Nitro + haben. Deswegen bitte ich euch um Hilfe, denn ich hab davon keine Ahnung wie ich da vorgehen soll. 

Braucht ihr von mir irgendwelche Daten oder Werte? 
Hab gerade alles auf Standard im Silent BIOS.


----------



## bath92 (19. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch vielleicht ne Ahnung wieso RTSS nicht unter Vulkan funktioniert? (in Doom)
> Hab folgendes schon probiert:
> -Version 7.2.2 und 7.2.3
> -Werte einmal aus HWinfo und einmal vom Afterburner
> ...



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin funktioniert der RTSS grundsätzlich nur mit DirectDraw-, Direct3D- und OpenGL-Laufzeitbibliotheken.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

Bei @RX480 funktioniert RTSS aber auch unter Vulkan und in Doom 
Aber ich werd mich wohl mit abfinden, hab eh nur das eine Game welches mit Vulkan läuft. 

Btw. an alle Red Devil User (oder die die es interessiert)
YouTube
Ab 9:45 wird deutlich wieso die Red Devil out of the Box doch so heiß wird. Es heißt nämlich nicht, dass der Kühler schlecht ist (er ist sogar einer der besten), sondern das die Karte einfach out of the Box schlecht eingestellt ist. Man sollte auf jeden Fall die Lüfterkurve anpassen.
Da die Lüfter eh kleiner sind als die der Gaming X können die auch ruhig etwas schneller drehen.
Bis 1900 RPM ist man noch ungefähr bei 40dBA und das ist immer noch ziemlich leise. *Das macht die Karte aber mal eben locker 6-7 Grad kühler!*


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Das die Devil eine schlechte Karte ist hat keiner gesagt ^^ ich denke mal das egal ob Nitro, Devil, MSI nimmst diese sich nichts nehmen in Sachen Temp, Lautstärke und Co. Nochmals egal ob jetzt der Hotspot 80 oder 90c hat ist das der Karte schnuppe. 

Wir sind doch nur so kleinlich und drehen an den schräubchen  In Wirklichkeit ist das alles gar nicht nötig, denn 95% der Käufer wissen nicht mal was ein HotSpot ist. Da wird die Karte eingebaut und gezockt bis es raucht. Siehe Notebook Chips wie warm die werden und trotzdem Jahrelang zuverlässig arbeiten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das die Devil eine schlechte Karte ist hat keiner gesagt ^^ ich denke mal das egal ob Nitro, Devil, MSI nimmst diese sich nichts nehmen in Sachen Temp, Lautstärke und Co. Nochmals egal ob jetzt der Hotspot 80 oder 90c hat ist das der Karte schnuppe.
> 
> Wir sind doch nur so kleinlich und drehen an den schräubchen  In Wirklichkeit ist das alles gar nicht nötig, denn 95% der Käufer wissen nicht mal was ein HotSpot ist. Da wird die Karte eingebaut und gezockt bis es raucht. Siehe Notebook Chips wie warm die werden und trotzdem Jahrelang zuverlässig arbeiten


Jo Nvidia liest den Hotspot nicht mal aus..... Das würde mich mal interessieren [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. In einem anderen Thread wurde mir empfohlen meine Karte zu Undervolten und ich solle mich doch hier an die Leute wenden die eine RX5700XT Sapphire Nitro + haben. Deswegen bitte ich euch um Hilfe, denn ich hab davon keine Ahnung wie ich da vorgehen soll.
> 
> Braucht ihr von mir irgendwelche Daten oder Werte?
> Hab gerade alles auf Standard im Silent BIOS.


Hey

Setze einfach mal im Treiber die voltage auf 1,10v und schau was passiert [emoji6]
Du könntest auch die min voltage bisl anheben so auf 800mv..... Dann die Kurve begradigen, das heißt den Mittelpunkt soweit hochziehen bis die Kurve gerade ist [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2019)

NV braucht den Hotspot net anzeigen weil der Treiber bereits unterhalb GPU=85°C anfängt den eff.Takt in 15MHz-Schritten zu reduzieren. (das ist noch viel strikter temp.abhängig geregelt als bei AMD)


----------



## Telenox (19. Oktober 2019)

Guten Tag AMD Freunde , ist das normal das die RX 5700 XT  Nitro + unter Furmark innerhalb von Sekunden von 0 auf 100 nen Hotspot von bis zu 100 Grad bekommt? Powerlimit 50%+ , jedenfalls dreht die Karte dann mal so richtig auf . Danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## RX480 (19. Oktober 2019)

100°C ist OK. Furmark mit MSAA natürlich net sinnvoll. Hat man ja net mehr in Games.

2 Durchläufe Superposition 4k optimized sind näher an 24/7.
UNIGINE Benchmarks


----------



## kingkooltoni (19. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Setze einfach mal im Treiber die voltage auf 1,10v und schau was passiert [emoji6]
> Du könntest auch die min voltage bisl anheben so auf 800mv..... Dann die Kurve begradigen, das heißt den Mittelpunkt soweit hochziehen bis die Kurve gerade ist [emoji106]
> ...



Danke dir.

Das zu wenig ist würde ich dann an was genau merken? Blackscreen? Bluescreen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> 
> Das zu wenig ist würde ich dann an was genau merken? Blackscreen? Bluescreen?


Normalerweise Blackscreen 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Genau! Wenn zu wenig Spannung wird es schwarz und meist läuft der Ton noch weiter.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

> Das die Devil eine schlechte Karte ist hat keiner gesagt ^^ ich denke  mal das egal ob Nitro, Devil, MSI nimmst diese sich nichts nehmen in  Sachen Temp, Lautstärke und Co. Nochmals egal ob jetzt der Hotspot 80  oder 90c hat ist das der Karte schnuppe.


Das meint ich auch nicht 
Ich finds nur sinnlos, dass die Navi Karten @Stock teilweise so blöd eingestellt sind. Manche haben Blackscreens direkt out of the Box, heben die Kurve an und alles passt. Warum nicht direkt so?
Die Devil wird out of the Box über 90° heiß und Leute die sich nicht auskennen könnten die Zahl sehen und denken mein Gott was ne miese Karte. Dabei ist der Kühler einfach ultra effizient und läuft bei 1200RPM oder so, das ist halt viel zu wenig. Sagt ja auch Gamers Nexus.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bei @RX480 funktioniert RTSS aber auch unter Vulkan und in Doom
> Aber ich werd mich wohl mit abfinden, hab eh nur das eine Game welches mit Vulkan läuft.
> 
> Btw. an alle Red Devil User (oder die die es interessiert)
> ...


Powercolor kann keine vernünftige lüftersteuerung! Das ist seit eh und je bekannt. Einzig die gut gewesen sein könnte war die 7950 pcs+, alles andere absolute Katastrophe!


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

OT: Raytracing-Effekte für Spieleklassiker: Nvidia mit Spielenachschub

Bin ja schon auf Polys Antwort gespannt


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das meint ich auch nicht
> Ich finds nur sinnlos, dass die Navi Karten @Stock teilweise so blöd eingestellt sind. Manche haben Blackscreens direkt out of the Box, heben die Kurve an und alles passt. Warum nicht direkt so?
> Die Devil wird out of the Box über 90° heiß und Leute die sich nicht auskennen könnten die Zahl sehen und denken mein Gott was ne miese Karte. Dabei ist der Kühler einfach ultra effizient und läuft bei 1200RPM oder so, das ist halt viel zu wenig. Sagt ja auch Gamers Nexus.



Ich finde die Lüfterkurve der Devil sogar ausgezeichnet, wenn man eine leise Karte bevorzugt.
Zugegeben, die Lautstärke ist für mich ein extrem wichtiger Faktor, aber solange nichts wirklich überhitzt, können die Lüfter von mir aus ruhig leise (hehe ) drehen.
Gamersnexus ist eben extrem auf eine möglichst niedrige Temperatur fokussiert, auch wenn es zu Lasten der Lautstärke geht, obwahl man sich in einem sicheren Temperaturbereich befindet.
Der würde ja auch  bei der Nitro+ die Lüfter schneller drehen lassen, obwohl alles supi ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich finde die Lüfterkurve der Devil sogar ausgezeichnet, wenn man eine leise Karte bevorzugt.
> Zugegeben, die Lautstärke ist für mich ein extrem wichtiger Faktor, aber solange nichts wirklich überhitzt, können die Lüfter von mir aus ruhig leise (hehe ) drehen.
> Gamersnexus ist eben extrem auf eine möglichst niedrige Temperatur fokussiert, auch wenn es zu Lasten der Lautstärke geht, obwahl man sich in einem sicheren Temperaturbereich befindet.
> Der würde ja auch  bei der Nitro+ die Lüfter schneller drehen lassen, obwohl alles supi ist.


Das stimmt. Ich schätze da ist jeder anders. Ich hab auch lieber niedrigere Temperaturen als ne leisere Karte, auch wenn die Temps immer im sicheren Bereich sind. 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso, kann ich gar nicht so erklären  
Meine Lüfter drehen auf 2200RPM, obwohl die Temps mit 1700-1800 auch noch locker unter 90° sind. 

Ich hab jetzt ca. 7 Stunden Doom gezockt (verurteilt mich nicht , bester Samstag) und die höchste Temperatur die ich gesehen hab waren 82° 
Was für tolle Spiele laufen denn eigentlich noch mit Vulkan? Noch nie so eine Performance erlebt, besser als alles andere. 
Selbst wenn ich alles auf ultra drehe muss ich noch vsync anmachen um nicht über 144 FPS konstant zu kommen. 
Und schlecht sieht Doom ja jetzt nicht aus.

Radeon Overlay funktioniert komischerweise jetzt in Doom. RTSS aber immer noch nicht.


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Du kannst statt Vsync auch Chill verwenden. Vorteil ist du hast die FPS konstant ohne Vsync. Kann ich sowieso empfehlen gleich bei Global dies mit Chill auf das zu stellen was der Moni kann, dann braucht die Karte auch keine Menüs mit 600FPS berechnen ^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

Was hat denn Vsync fürn Nachteil?


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Es kann zu Inputlag führen, sprich Eingabeverzögerungen.  Bei aktiven Freesync bevorzuge ich immer ohne Vsync und nur wenn es schliert schalte ich es zu Freesync dazu.

Vsync skaliert auch nicht also Bsp 60Hz sind es 60FPS unter denen würde er auf 30 FPS gehen also immer die Hälfte. FS macht da die HZ und FPS sauber also so nimmt es die HZ die FPS gerade erreicht. Es wirkt daher runder und man bekommt Frameinbrüche nicht so arg mit. Wichtig ist es halt dann ohne Vsync eine max Rate einzustellen sonst fährt er die FPS aus die die Karte gerade schafft also 1000+ in manchen Menüs ^^


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Meine Lüfter drehen auf 2200RPM, obwohl die Temps mit 1700-1800 auch noch locker unter 90° sind.



Wenn ich das schon lese, dann rollen sich bei mir die Zehennägel hoch 
Jedem das seine ^^ Zum benchen toleriere ich aber auch durchaus mal ne deutlich höhere Lautstärke.


Zum Thema Vsync.
Wenn man einen guten Monitor mit Free/adaptive Sync besitzt und/oder 120 hz+ hat, dann lässt man es am besten immer aus.
Seit ich von 1080p 60hz auf 1440p 144hz gewechselt bin, habe ich kein Vsync mehr benutzt. Ohne spielt es sich schon irgendwie etwas angenehmer und Tearing sehe ich auch keins mehr.
Die Max Framerate kann man ja weiterhin mit im Treiber limitieren (oder Chill benutzen^^).


----------



## Mike- (19. Oktober 2019)

Huhu, 

hat jemand einen Ratschlag wie ich meine RX5700 Pulse zum laufen bekomme? Sie ist nicht im Geräte Manager sichtbar, der große 600mb Treiber lässt sich nicht downloaden, mit der Begründung das keine AMD Hardware verbaut ist. Der kleine 5mb Treiber meint "another Istance is running", mehr Treiber gibt es nicht.

Win7 habe ich erst gestern neu installiert und zuvor alle SSD Karten formatiert, die benötigten Updates sind aufgespielt, muss ich vielleicht mein Bios updaten? BIOS Date: 04.22.15 Ver: 04.06.05. Ich besitze das H97 HD3 Mainboard und den i-5 4690k. Die RX5700 wäre die allererste Grafikkarte auf dem System.


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Wie bist du dann hochgefahren über Onboard!? Wenn ja stecke deinen Anschluss in die RX 5700XT

Hast du auch die Pci-E Stromkabeln vom Netzteil in die Karte gesteckt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

Okay gut zu wissen mit Vsync 
Soll ich die Framerate dann im Treiber allgemein auf 144 setzen mit FRTC oder Chill benutzen? Was ist besser? 

Chill muss ich für jedes Game einzeln an oder ausschalten? 

Edit: Chill bewirkt bei mir, dass ich nicht mehr konstant 144 FPS habe. Die GPU wird nicht mehr zu 100% ausgelastet und liefert dann so 90-100 FPS


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Okay gut zu wissen mit Vsync
> Soll ich die Framerate dann im Treiber allgemein auf 144 setzen mit FRTC oder Chill benutzen? Was ist besser?
> 
> Chill muss ich für jedes Game einzeln an oder ausschalten?



Jep und wenn du es ab jetzt immer haben magst stellst du es beim Global ein dann wird es auto bei den nächsten Games die du install aktiv gesetzt.

Sorry stelle das Target Control auf die 144FPS ein nicht den Chill ^^

@Mike: Stelle sicher das deine Pulse mit dem PCI-E Stromkabeln angeschlossen sind. Dann nimm dein HDMI Kabel und gib es in diese Karte. Starte dann den PC und nun müsste deine Pulse die Startkarte sein! Wenn nicht musst du im Bios noch umstellen, das PCI-E bevorzugt wird und nicht igpu!


----------



## Mike- (19. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wie bist du dann hochgefahren über Onboard!? Wenn ja stecke deinen Anschluss in die RX 5700XT
> 
> Hast du auch die Pci-E Stromkabeln vom Netzteil in die Karte gesteckt?




Klar, ich bin ganz normal hochgefahren, Wie meinst stecke deinen Anschluss in die RX5700? Es ist keine XT. 

Ich habe nur die 2 roten PCI 6+2 Pin Stecker in die Grafikkarte gesteckt und die PSU Seite in die zwei roten Netzteil Steckplätze.


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Klar, ich bin ganz normal hochgefahren, Wie meinst stecke deinen Anschluss in die RX5700? Es ist keine XT.
> 
> Ich habe nur die 2 roten PCI 6+2 Pin Stecker in die Grafikkarte gesteckt und die PSU Seite in die zwei roten Netzteil Steckplätze.



Okay dann hast du das HDMI Kabel auch in der neuen Karte stecken oder noch auf Onboard?

Drehen sich die Lüfter der Karte beim Booten?


----------



## Mike- (19. Oktober 2019)

Nächste Problem, vor meiner Eingabe (ich weiß nicht wieso ich das getan habe, Verzweiflung pur) dcdedit /pciexpress forcedisable hatte ich mit eingesteckten PCI Kabeln wenigstens ein Bild, sobald ich aber das HDMI Kabel einstecke bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, klar das wundert mich nicht wenn die Karte vom System nicht erkannt wird.
Nach eingeben^^dessen blieb der Bildschirm schwarz, man hört aber das Windows startet. Ich habe die Karte dann ausgesteckt und den Befehl dcdedit /pciexpress default eingegeben, aber jetzt bleibt der Bildschirm sogar mit eingesteckten PCI Express Kabeln schwarz (ohne den Bildschirm und die Karte mit HDMI zu verbinden), Windows startet das höre ich.... Oh man was habe ich Pfosten nur getan, ich bin schon so weit das ich den PC Montagfrüh zum Gamerladen bringe und die das für 50€+ machen lasse, das nervt mich zu tode!

Soll ich den default pciexpress Befehl nochmals eingeben?


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Wie sieht es denn aus wenn du bootest also einschaltest! Siehst du dann ein Bild noch vor Windows mit der neuen Karte?

Wenn ja drück beim booten F8 damit kannst du den abgesicherten Modus von Win starten und mal deine Befehle wieder rückgängig machen.


----------



## Mike- (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich versuche eben schon zum 3. Windows neu starten um ins Bios zu gelangen aber ich drücke anscheinend immer die falsche Taste, mit F12 und F8 geht es nicht... Da verlierste echt die Nerven, seit Dienstag beschäftigt mich der Mist, jetzt habe ich endlich den PC formatiert, alle Treiber aufgespielt und habe gleich das nächste Problem mit der nicht erkannten Grafikkarte.

Soll ich den Befehl dcdedit /set pciexpress default nochmals bei Ausführen eingeben?


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Nimm mal die Karte raus und fahre dann mit Onboard VGA hoch, dann siehst du wieder was und kannst mal alles Rückgängig machen!


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ich versuche eben schon zum 3. Windows neu starten um ins Bios zu gelangen aber ich drücke anscheinend immer die falsche Taste, mit F12 und F8 geht es nicht... Da verlierste echt die Nerven, seit Dienstag beschäftigt mich der Mist, jetzt habe ich endlich den PC formatiert, alle Treiber aufgespielt und habe gleich das nächste Problem mit der nicht erkannten Grafikkarte.
> 
> Soll ich den Befehl dcdedit /set pciexpress default nochmals bei Ausführen eingeben?



Hast du Del./Entf. getestet?


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ich versuche eben schon zum 3. Windows neu starten um ins Bios zu gelangen *aber ich drücke anscheinend immer die falsche Taste*, mit F12 und F8 geht es nicht... Da verlierste echt die Nerven, seit Dienstag beschäftigt mich der Mist, jetzt habe ich endlich den PC formatiert, alle Treiber aufgespielt und habe gleich das nächste Problem mit der nicht erkannten Grafikkarte.
> 
> Soll ich den Befehl dcdedit /set pciexpress default nochmals bei Ausführen eingeben?



Probier mal die *entf* Taste .

Edit 
zuuuu laaangsaaam


----------



## Mike- (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich probiere es gleich, Danke^^.

Windows startet nicht mehr mit eingesteckten PCI Kabeln im Netzteil und Grafikkarte, wie gesagt das ist seit ich VOllpfosten den forcedisable Befehl bei ausführen eingegeben habe... Man bin ich ein Idiot, das gibts doch nicht.

Ich kann jetzt sowieso höchstens ohne PCI Kabel ins Bios, weil Windows mit nicht startet, aber im Mainboard ist die Karte eingesteckt, das müsste doch reichen?


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Na dann mal Onboard und dann solltest du auch mal wieder was sehen ^^


----------



## Mike- (19. Oktober 2019)

Soll ich im Bios (mit entf komme ich rein ins Gygabit UEFI Dual Bios) bei Intel Processor Graphis auf disable stellen? Wenn die Karte nicht erkannt wird habe ich überhaupt kein Bild mehr, sehe ich das Bios dann trotzdem noch um es wieder umzustellen? Nur falls das eintritt, nach der Idioten Aktion mit dem forcedisable des pciexpress bin ich etwas vorsichtiger geworden. 

Der PCI steht im Bios auf Auto, ich könnte noch x1 und x4 auswählen.


Edit: Achso ich habe das Bios F7 Update, es gibt noch F8 und F9.


----------



## hks1981 (19. Oktober 2019)

Als erstes mach mal das aktuellste Bios drauf und dann schau mal das du wieder ins Windows kommst, damit du den Befehl wieder rückgängig machen kannst.

Außerdem keine Sorge wenn du was im Bios einstellst was zu keinem Bild mehr führen würde, machst einfach ein Bios Reset. Wie das klappt bei deinem Mainboard siehst du im Handbuch.


----------



## Boss_demo (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich weiß es weicht vom Thema ab aber muss man eine Sata SSD festanbringen oder kann man sie auch lose liegen lassen?


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Soll ich im Bios (mit entf komme ich rein ins Gygabit UEFI Dual Bios) bei Intel Processor Graphis auf disable stellen? Wenn die Karte nicht erkannt wird habe ich überhaupt kein Bild mehr, sehe ich das Bios dann trotzdem noch um es wieder umzustellen? Nur falls das eintritt, nach der Idioten Aktion mit dem forcedisable des pciexpress bin ich etwas vorsichtiger geworden.
> 
> Der PCI steht im Bios auf Auto, ich könnte noch x1 und x4 auswählen.
> 
> ...



Nein, nicht die CPU igpu ausstellen, ansonsten musst du das Bios komplett zurücksetzten um überhaupt wieder ein Bild zu bekommen.
Es müsste eine Option geben, die inetwa so "Primary Display/Video output" heißt. Dort den Slot auswählen, in dem die GPU seckt (normalerweise 1). 
Außerdem sollte der Slot mit PCIe 3.0 x16 laufen.



Boss_demo schrieb:


> Ich weiß es weicht vom Thema ab aber muss man eine Sata SSD festanbringen oder kann man sie auch lose liegen lassen?



Sata SSDs kannste einfach im Gehäuse rumfahren lassen .
Sind ja keine beweglichen Mechanischen Teile vorhanden.


----------



## Mike- (19. Oktober 2019)

Das Mainboard Handbuch ist auch das einzige was ich noch habe, lol.

Den Befehl bcdedit /set pciexpress default habe ich gerade ein zweites mal eingegeben, aber wenn ich die PCI Kabel in die Karte stecke passiert nichts, kein Bild und ich höre auch kein Windows hochfahren.


Ok Raptor, ich downloade jetzt das F9c Bios Update und schaue dann ob ich das finde, mache jetzt ein Foto von deinem Post damit ich auch wirklich das richtige umstelle, lol. 

Edit: Ich dachte mir eben das der Befehl bcdedit /set pciexpress default gar nichts bringt, müsste ich auf das forcedisable nicht das hier eingeben? bcdedit / set pciexpress enable? Das habe ich mir jetzt selbst zusammengereimt, ich probiers einfach mal aus. Es scheint funktioniert zu haben, ich checke das mal.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Das Mainboard Handbuch ist auch das einzige was ich noch habe, lol.
> 
> Den Befehl bcdedit /set pciexpress default habe ich gerade ein zweites mal eingegeben, aber wenn ich die PCI Kabel in die Karte stecke passiert nichts, kein Bild und ich höre auch kein Windows hochfahren.
> 
> ...



Hab ich evtl. nicht mitbekommen, aber was soll -> "set pciexpress enable" jetzt genau bewirken?

Übrigens, die Settings sollten im GB Bios folgendermaßen benannt sein:
"Initial Display Output" auf den Slot in dem die GPU Sitzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"PCIe Slot Configuration" auf Gen 3 setzten.
GA-H97-HD3 (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE Germany


----------



## Mike- (19. Oktober 2019)

Die F9c Bios Update kann ich nicht saugen, die ist nicht mit 64X Systemen kompatibel, da bleibt dann nur die F8. Auch die F8 kann ich wegen dem gleichen Fehler nicht aufspielen, omg. Fehler ind er 16 Bit Anwendung heißt es & nicht kompatibel mit x64 Systemen.


@Ey Raptor, weil ich zuvor bcdedit /set pciexpress forcedisable eingegeben habe, das stand irgendwo als Tipp und ich habe es ohne nachzudenken eingegeben.

Oder muss es dann heißen bcdedit /set pciexpress forceenable (um es rückgängig zu machen)? Ich habe keinen Plan, ich habs jetzt einfach so eingegeben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Oktober 2019)

> Jep und wenn du es ab jetzt immer haben magst stellst du es beim Global  ein dann wird es auto bei den nächsten Games die du install aktiv  gesetzt.
> 
> Sorry stelle das Target Control auf die 144FPS ein nicht den Chill ^^


In den globalen Einstellungen kann ich Chill nur einen Hotkey zuweisen. Keine Ahnung irgendwie funzt das alles nicht so mit Chill 
FRTC hingegen klar, das kann ich in den Globalen Einstellungen auf 144 stellen. Aber ob das irgendwie "besser" ist als Vsync? Also ich merke keinen Unterschied 
Vsync agiert ja in meinem Fall wirklich nur als Framelimiter.


----------



## Mike- (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe das Bios auf Deutsch umgestellt aber bis auf "Initalisierung des Monitors" konnte ich nichts finden, dort gibt es Steckplatz 1, 2 und PCI. Es ist auf dem ersten Steckplatz eingestellt.

Das einzige was ich finden konnte ist noch die Standardeinstellungen laden, aber ich habe jetzt nichts gemacht, keine Ahnung was hier abgeht. Achso, die OnBoard habe ich nicht ausgeschaltet, das könnte ich noch versuchen.

Die OnBoard kann ich ja auch über den Gerätemanager deaktivieren?


Edit: Mit eingesteckter Grafikkarte komme ich nicht einmal ins Bios rein, es kommt kein Bild, weder mit VGA Kabel am Mainboard noch mit HDMI über die Grafikkarte...  Morgenfrüh werde ich ohne eingesteckte Grafikkarte die OnBoard deaktivieren (über BIOS) und es ein letztes mal versuchen, klappt das auch nicht wovon ich ausgehe gebe ich den PC am Montag für teuer Geld im Gamerladen ab und lass die das machen (das jetzige Problem besteht erst seit ich bcdedit /set pciexpress forcedisable aktiviert habe).

Ich habs jetzt nochmal versucht mit bcdedit /set pciexpress forceenable rückgängig zu machen, aber ich habe keine Nerven mehr das jetzt zu testen, mir reichts nach 5 Tagen PC formatieren, Windows installieren und versuchen das die Karte läuft.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mal gerade geschaut was noch an Mem Takt so geht.

Habe erst SP4K 2x durchlaufen lassen und dann den Timespy Extreme Stresstest.
Also die 910 und 920mhz waren keine Probleme zusehen und auch den Stresstest easy überstanden.
Bei 930mhz konnte ich nach ca 10min Timespy Extreme Stresstest sehen das der memtakt dann nicht mehr stable war.... Es fing ab und an zu flackern..... Das ging dann noch ein paar Minuten so und dann kam der Blackscreen [emoji2369] ich schätze ab einer bestimmten Mem Temperatur kamen langsam die Fehler und führte dann zum Absturz. Mit einer guten Wasser Kühlung und mehr Spannung würde bestimmt auch noch 950mhz gehen [emoji3]



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Elistaer (19. Oktober 2019)

OT: 27" nach 6 Jahren 24" FHD ist wie tag und Nacht.

Mal sehen was die Navi zu den 1440p a 144hz sagt. Zum testen habe ich ja ein paar games. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> Mal sehen was die Navi zu den 1440p a 144hz sagt. Zum testen habe ich ja ein paar games.


Die sagt endlich kann ich mal was leisten und bin nicht mehr total unterfordert in FHD 
Teste mal ein Game auf dem neuen Monitor mit RIS  Sieht einfach nur hammer aus.


----------



## Elistaer (20. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Die sagt endlich kann ich mal was leisten und bin nicht mehr total unterfordert in FHD
> Teste mal ein Game auf dem neuen Monitor mit RIS  Sieht einfach nur hammer aus.


Habe HDR und FS + RIS etc.pp an.

Ja es sieht alles geil aus nun muss ich mal war thunder testen die Übersicht ist einfach genial. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (20. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Soll ich im Bios (mit entf komme ich rein ins Gygabit UEFI Dual Bios) bei Intel Processor Graphis auf disable stellen? Wenn die Karte nicht erkannt wird habe ich überhaupt kein Bild mehr, sehe ich das Bios dann trotzdem noch um es wieder umzustellen? Nur falls das eintritt, nach der Idioten Aktion mit dem forcedisable des pciexpress bin ich etwas vorsichtiger geworden.
> 
> Der PCI steht im Bios auf Auto, ich könnte noch x1 und x4 auswählen.
> 
> ...


Warum nutzt du win7? Pack die win10 drauf! Falls du dann kein Bild beim hochfahren bekommst dann mach mal ein cmos reset.
Falls du Hilfe vor Ort brauchst schau mal hier
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


Boss_demo schrieb:


> Ich weiß es weicht vom Thema ab aber muss man eine Sata SSD festanbringen oder kann man sie auch lose liegen lassen?


Nimm doppelseitiges Klebeband und pack die irgendwo hin wo Platz ist!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2019)

Hab mal gerade ein Stündchen Exodus gezockt mit Mem auf 915mhz.... Lief ohne Fehler und Abstürze [emoji106]
Hier mal ein Pic (sorry mit Handy [emoji85])

Ich muss sagen das Game macht richtig Laune und es heizt das ganze System gut auf[emoji3526]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Mike- (20. Oktober 2019)

Ja mal schauen ob ich Morgen den Nerv finde das Microsoft Tool zu saugen und Win10 aufzuspielen, puh, das dauert bestimmt wieder Drölf Stunden.   

Edit: Laut Handbuch sitzt die Knopfzelle direkt unter der Grafikkarte, lach. Mit dem Wissen kann ich eine kleine Seite der Batterie erspähen.

@Boss Demo, wegen der SSD Befestigung, es gibt von Corsair einen SSD Halter für 2 SSD Karten, den Einbaurahmen befestigt man in den Einschubfächern vom Computer, die Schrauben sind dabei, Kostenpunkt ~5€: https://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Einbaurahmen-geeignet-schwarz-CSSD-BRKT2/dp/B016498CK0


----------



## Elistaer (20. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ich finde auf meinem Gygabite H97HD3 Mainboard keine Knopfzelle.   Ja mal schauen ob ich Morgen den Nerv finde das Microsoft Tool zu saugen und Win10 aufzuspielen, puh, das dauert bestimmt wieder Drölf Stunden.  [emoji14]
> 
> @Boss Demo, wegen der SSD Befestigung, es gibt von Corsair einen SSD Halter für 2 SSD Karten, den Einbaurahmen befestigt man in den Einschubfächern vom Computer, die Schrauben sind dabei, Kostenpunkt ~5€: https://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Einbaurahmen-geeignet-schwarz-CSSD-BRKT2/dp/B016498CK0


Achte für win 10 64 bit nur darauf das min 10 GB auf C frei sind sonst geht  Microsofts eigenes Tool nicht das Speichert nämlich alles auf C vor dem Erstellen des USB Stick. 

Tante Edit: ich meine das Windows Media Creation tool. 

VSR vs reale 1440p sind Welten auch wenn die FPS geringer sind es macht mit HDR viel aus. Morgen wird world war z getestet. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> Morgen den Nerv finde das Microsoft Tool zu saugen und Win10 aufzuspielen, puh, das dauert bestimmt wieder Drölf Stunden.


Ach was  Meine letzte Windows 10 Installation hat höchstens 15 min gedauert. Das geht doch heutzutage alles total schnell. 
Ich setz mein System sowieso ab und zu neu auf, das ist bei mir nen Aufwand von ner Stunde inkl Programmen und Treiber Installationen.


----------



## Mike- (20. Oktober 2019)

Echt jetzt, mich haben die Bewertungen unter dem Microsoft Tool gestern abgehalten nach erfolgreichem Win7 aufspielen gleich Win10 upzugraden. Die reden da von zig Stunden.... xD Wahrscheinlich sind es noch größere PC Noobs als ich, lol. 

Ich werfe gerade das Media Creation Tool an.


----------



## Mike- (20. Oktober 2019)

Mein Win7 Key geht nicht, es heißt nur das mit dem Key etwas nicht stimmt.... 


Edit: Ich habe eben mein neu installiertes Win7 aktiviert, hier geht der Code. Das heißt Microsoft hat die Funktion mit dem Win7 Key upzugraden ausgeschaltet?

Edit vom Edit: Nachdem ich das Win7 aktiviert habe, neugestartet und das Win10 Upgrade nochmal ausgeführt habe wollte er beim installieren keinen Key sehen. Ich habe eben im Win10 geschaut und es ist tatsächlich aktiviert. Es geht also nur mit einem aktivierten Win7/8.


----------



## hks1981 (20. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hab mal gerade ein Stündchen Exodus gezockt mit Mem auf 915mhz.... Lief ohne Fehler und Abstürze [emoji106]
> Hier mal ein Pic (sorry mit Handy [emoji85])
> 
> Ich muss sagen das Game macht richtig Laune und es heizt das ganze System gut auf[emoji3526]
> ...



Du kannst es nicht lassen gell? Ständig kommt der OC Zwang mit dir durch  Metro Exodus ist ein tolles Game, habe es schon 2x durch! 

Bin derzeit von Gears 5 geflasht, ich habe die anderen Teile nicht so gern gespielt aber der 5er macht derzeit alles richtig! Top Grafik, super Story, schade das ich jetzt ne Woche auf Dienstreise bin.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Mein Win7 Key geht nicht, es heißt nur das mit dem Key etwas nicht stimmt....
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich habe eben mein neu installiertes Win7 aktiviert, hier geht der Code. Das heißt Microsoft hat die Funktion mit dem Win7 Key upzugraden ausgeschaltet?
> ...


Du sollst auch kein Upgrade machen sondern einen clean install! Lade das Media creation Tool vom ms runter und erstelle einen usb Stick mit mind. 8gb! Dann wählst die Version Home oder pro wie bei deiner win7 Version aus, installierst das erst ohne key und dann hinterher kannste das Windows mit deinem key manuell aktivieren.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Du kannst es nicht lassen gell? Ständig kommt der OC Zwang mit dir durch  Metro Exodus ist ein tolles Game, habe es schon 2x durch!
> 
> Bin derzeit von Gears 5 geflasht, ich habe die anderen Teile nicht so gern gespielt aber der 5er macht derzeit alles richtig! Top Grafik, super Story, schade das ich jetzt ne Woche auf Dienstreise bin.



Bin noch bis ende nächsten Jahres jede Woche auf Dienstreise 
Komm zu gar nichts mehr außer mal ne kleine Runde Anno auf dem Spectre.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Du kannst es nicht lassen gell? Ständig kommt der OC Zwang mit dir durch  Metro Exodus ist ein tolles Game, habe es schon 2x durch!
> 
> Bin derzeit von Gears 5 geflasht, ich habe die anderen Teile nicht so gern gespielt aber der 5er macht derzeit alles richtig! Top Grafik, super Story, schade das ich jetzt ne Woche auf Dienstreise bin.


Ja irgendwie kann ich es nicht lassen [emoji85]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich mach euch mal ein wenig neidig mit meinen VII Temps Ihr Naviner 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> Ich mach euch mal ein wenig neidig mit meinen VII Temps Ihr Naviner


Ach Pff das ist doch nichts. Wo ist openSUSE mit seinen 48°C Hotspot ?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ach Pff das ist doch nichts. Wo ist openSUSE mit seinen 48°C Hotspot ?



Die hätte ich gerne auf meiner Radialkarte


----------



## Boss_demo (20. Oktober 2019)

Sapphire Nitro + Rx 5700 XT wurde bestellt für 474,24€ ^^ guter Preis oder zu hoch?


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

Naja Standard Preis halt, weder hoch noch niedrig 
War ja jetzt kein Angebot oder so ne?
Hab für meine Devil auch 470€ bezahlt.

Edit: Du hast für 14€ WLP gekauft!?  Wofür das denn und warum so teuer?


----------



## Boss_demo (20. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Naja Standard Preis halt, weder hoch noch niedrig
> War ja jetzt kein Angebot oder so ne?
> Hab für meine Devil auch 470€ bezahlt.
> 
> Edit: Du hast für 14€ WLP gekauft!?  Wofür?



Oh ja die red devil... zwischen der karte gab es immer eine Hassliebe   habe sie zwar geliebt aber wegen den ganzen Problemen wie temps und treiber (wurde 3 mal getauscht) musst wir uns Scheiden.... ich glaube ich habe schon meine neue Liebe gefunden... und zwar die Sapphire Nitro +

Edit: ich hatte keine mehr und ich brauche sie für CPU's und Grafikkarten. ^^ da ich sie immerwieder bei Freunden erneuern muss und das sind ja 5,55g oder so statt 1g


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Sapphire Nitro + Rx 5700 XT wurde bestellt für 474,24€ ^^ guter Preis oder zu hoch?


Normaler Preis.... Schwankt immer........ 
+ -10€  wird auch erstmal nicht günstiger werden

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Boss_demo (20. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Normaler Preis.... Schwankt immer........
> + -10€  wird auch erstmal nicht günstiger werden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Wenn auch die Nitro mich enttäuschen würde dann müsste ich leider "zwangsweise" auf eine Rtx2060S Downgraden (kann und will nicht mehr als 500€ ausgeben)


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> Edit: ich hatte keine mehr und ich brauche sie für CPU's und  Grafikkarten. ^^ da ich sie immerwieder bei Freunden erneuern muss und  das sind ja 5,55g oder so statt 1g


Arctic MX-4, 2019 Edition, 4g ab €' '4,04 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
4g für 4€ 
Also 14€ für ne WLP würd ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Wenn auch die Nitro mich enttäuschen würde dann müsste ich leider "zwangsweise" auf eine Rtx2060S Downgraden (kann und will nicht mehr als 500€ ausgeben)


Nein du könntest auch die Msi Gaming X nehmen 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Boss_demo (20. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nein du könntest auch die Msi Gaming X nehmen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Ok das ist dann Option C  danach würde die Rtx2060S kommen


----------



## Boss_demo (20. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Arctic MX-4, 2019 Edition, 4g ab €'*'4,04 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 4g für 4€
> Also 14€ für ne WLP würd ich nicht ausgeben.



Der Unterschied ist ja zwischen 8,5 (arctic)Wärmeleitfähigkeit und 12,5 Wärmeleitfähigkeit (grizzly)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2019)

Wird Zeit das Big Navi kommt........ Brauche was zum optimieren [emoji23]



Schitt nun wollte ich mir mein System 
nächste Woche bestellen und nun ist das Gehäuse nicht mehr lieferbar... 45 Tage Lieferzeit [emoji3525]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Boss_demo (20. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das Big Navi kommt........ Brauche was zum optimieren [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laut Gerüchten könnte man den Start der Big Navi Karten im Sommer 2020 erwarten mit Nvidias 30er Serie (GERÜCHT)


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> nächste Woche bestellen und nun ist das Gehäuse nicht mehr lieferbar... 45 Tage Lieferzeit


Muss es denn unbedingt das sein? 
Find das nicht mal schön so ohne Netzteilabdeckung.
Nimm doch ein Meshify C, ein Pure Base 500 oder ein NZXT H510 z.B.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Muss es denn unbedingt das sein?
> Find das nicht mal schön so ohne Netzteilabdeckung.
> Nimm doch ein Meshify C, ein Pure Base 500 oder ein NZXT H510 z.B.


Das Netzteil sitz oben und man sieht es nicht von links.... Möchte kein Gehäuse mehr wo Plastik verbaut ist [emoji6]
Nur Alu und Glas [emoji106]

Habe jetzt noch das fractal disgn arc r2

Ich finde kein schöneres Gehäuse... Ausser das jonsbo umx4... Nur das so teuer und es sind schon luffis verbaut und zu groß... Es soll nun auf dem Tisch stehen unter einer Dachschräge 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## rsr_r (20. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen, bin auch glücklicher Besitzer einer 5700XT Red Devil. Ich hatte so meine anfangs Schwierigkeiten. Windows 2 Mal neu aufgesetzt, Probleme mit WOW (Cursor und Icons extrem Dunkel).
Und das Problem mit den Monitoren in Verbindung mit dem Ram takt. 

Beim Windows führte der aktuelle AMD Chipsatztreiber im Zusammenhang mit dem der Red Devil und Asus ai Suite 3 einen Crash und ließ sich nicht mehr booten. System war instabil. Hat mich ganze zwei Tage gekostet. Jetzt habe ich Asus Ai Suite 3  weggelassen und es läuft sauber. Mit den Monitoren hatte ich 1x FullHD 60hz HDMI plus 1x WQHD 1440p DP angeschlossen und das hat der Red Devil nicht gefallen. Momentan funktioniert nur 1x 120hz WQHD DP und der Ram taktet sauber runter. Bei Nachfrage seitens AMD hieß es 

"Vielen Dank für Ihre Rückmeldung. Da Sie nun verschiedene Versionen des Treibers getestet haben, können wir ein allgemeines Treiberproblem ausschließen da es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist dass alle Treiber der letzten 2-3 Monate dasselbe Problem aufweisen würden.

An dieser Stelle müssen wir davon ausgehen dass das Verhalten normal ist, wie von unserer Fachabteilung angegeben. Aus diesem Grund können wir nicht sagen ob sich daran mit einem zukünftigen Treiber Update etwas ändern wird.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen weiterhin gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Thomas

Ihr AMD-Kundendienst"

Was noch merkwürdig ist, dass bei der Red Devil der Mute Fan Modus nicht funktioniert, wie eig. Auf deren Seite beworben. 

Ich habe mir in der Zwischenzeit eine 2070S von Kfa2 gekauft und verbaut, aber irgendwie bin ich eher bei AMD glücklicher, ich mag die RED Devil einfach. Deswegen wurde Sie nach 2 Tagen wieder verkauft. 
Was mir übrigens aufgefallen ist, dass Nvidia Karten sich extrem schnell verkaufen. Was man von der 5700XT nicht sagen kann. Ich denke ich behalte Sie jetzt trotzdem. 

Wollte euch nur meine Erfahrungen teilen. 

Zu meinem System 
Asus B450F gaming 
3700X 
16gb Corsair Trident Z 3200er 
550Watt Bequiet DARK pro 
X62 
H500i nzxt

4870x2 
Vega56 Pulse 
Und jetzt 5700XT


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> Möchte kein Gehäuse mehr wo Plastik verbaut ist


Warum nicht?
Das Plastik von den aktuellen Gehäusen sieht wirklich hochwertig aus. Ich hab das Dark Base 700 und man könnte fast meinen die Front ist aus Alu so gut sieht das aus.
Irgendwann in 1-2 Wochen bekomme ich das Pure Base 500 für meinen nächsten Zusammenbau, wird ein System für ein Familienmitglied. Dann kan ich dir davon auch Erfahrungen liefern 



> Mit den Monitoren hatte ich 1x FullHD 60hz HDMI plus 1x WQHD 1440p DP angeschlossen


Unterschiedliche Frequenzen UND Auflösungen haben sich noch nie gut vertragen. Das in Kombination mit den Navi Treibern... ja da kannst du vermutlich erstmal nur abwarten. Oder dir einfach nen neuen Monitor kaufen mit WQHD 144Hz noch dazu 


> Was noch merkwürdig ist, dass bei der Red Devil der Mute Fan Modus nicht funktioniert, wie eig. Auf deren Seite beworben.


Was ist denn ein Mute Fan Modus?
Meinst du Zero Fan? Der funktioniert nämlich einwandfrei.


----------



## openSUSE (20. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ...Es soll nun auf dem Tisch stehen unter einer Dachschräge


Was? Eine Dachgeschoss Wohnung? Würde ich direkt eine andere Wohnung suchen, versaut einem im Sommer ja die ganzen Temperaturen!


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> versaut einem im Sommer ja die ganzen Temperaturen!


Pro Tipp: Einfach nen kleinen Kühlschrank kaufen, Tür offen lassen, Ventilator zwischen offener Tür und PC stellen, sodass er die kalte Luft in den PC pustet 
Wird zwar ein bisschen viel Strom kosten aber die Temperaturen passen 




(nur ein Joke, bitte nicht wirklich nachmachen)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Was? Eine Dachgeschoss Wohnung? Würde ich direkt eine andere Wohnung suchen, versaut einem im Sommer ja die ganzen Temperaturen!


Nein habe ein eigenes Haus [emoji537] [emoji6]

Mein Büro ist im OG und da gibt es Dachschrägen [emoji3526]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nein habe ein eigenes Haus [emoji537] [emoji6]
> 
> Mein Büro ist im OG und da gibt es Dachschrägen [emoji3526]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Ich hab mich ins Erdgeschoss verfrachtet


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

Noch ein Pro Tipp von mir für die Dachgeschosswohnung/Zimmer:
Arctic F12 Lüfter sind nicht nur fürn PC gut:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. Oktober 2019)

Wird bei euch auch hin und wieder der Treiber zurück gesetzt? Mich nerven diese Blackscreens schon etwas.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wird bei euch auch hin und wieder der Treiber zurück gesetzt? Mich nerven diese Blackscreens schon etwas.


Nein überhaupt nicht.... Diese Probleme hatte ich extrem bei der Vega64 Nitro und auch der Treiber wurde nicht richtig geladen.... Nun läuft alles smooth 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

Welche Karte hast du denn?
Treiber ist aktuell?
Ist die Karte undervolted oder übertaktet?
Minimalspannung mal auf 750mV angehoben? (nicht im Bild zu sehen!)
Wattmankurve mal in der Mitte angehoben? (s. Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab keine unerklärlichen Blackscreens mehr seit 19.8.3 glaub ich. Nur als ichs mitm UV übertrieben hab


----------



## rsr_r (20. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Das Plastik von den aktuellen Gehäusen sieht wirklich hochwertig aus. Ich hab das Dark Base 700 und man könnte fast meinen dUnterschiedliche Frequenzen UND Auflösungen haben sich noch nie gut vertragen. Das in Kombination mit den Navi Treibern... ja da kannst du vermutlich erstmal nur abwarten. Oder dir einfach nen neuen Monitor kaufen mit WQHD 144Hz noch dazu
> 
> Was ist denn ein Mute Fan Modus?
> Meinst du Zero Fan? Der funktioniert nämlich einwandfrei.



Bei meiner Vega56 hat es sich vertragen mit den Monitoren xD 

Und ja bei PowerColor heisst es Mute Fan und genau, damit ist Zero Fan gemeint. Bei der Vega konnte ich es aktivieren und deaktivieren. Bei der Red Devil nicht. Die Lüfter laufen immer auf ca. 980 rpm, obwohl temp im idle ca. 30 Grad. 
Stelle ich jedoch die Lüftersteuerung auf manuell um zeigt er mir 686 rpm an und die Lüfter gehen aus. Sehr merkwürdig. Habe den aktuellen 19.10.1 Treiber von AMD (WHQL)


----------



## Boss_demo (20. Oktober 2019)

Jungs denkt ihr das der Sprung von meiner Msi Gtx 460 auf eine Rx 5700 XT Nitro + wirklich so gravierend sein wird (also so ca. 300-400% schneller oder doch nur 100-200%)


----------



## openSUSE (20. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Jungs denkt ihr das der Sprung von meiner Msi Gtx 460 auf eine Rx 5700 XT Nitro + wirklich so gravierend sein wird (also so ca. 300-400% schneller oder doch nur 100-200%)



Naja, auf zB einem Intel Cerelon D dürfte es wohl eher nur 5-8,99% sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> Bei der Vega konnte ich es aktivieren und deaktivieren. Bei der Red  Devil nicht. Die Lüfter laufen immer auf ca. 980 rpm, obwohl temp im  idle ca. 30 Grad.
> Stelle ich jedoch die Lüftersteuerung auf manuell um zeigt er mir 686  rpm an und die Lüfter gehen aus. Sehr merkwürdig. Habe den aktuellen  19.10.1 Treiber von AMD (WHQL)


Ja richtig, deaktivieren oder aktivieren gibts bei der Devil nicht. 
Verstehe allerdings nicht wieso die Lüfter bei dir immer laufen wenn du die Lüftersteuerung auf Auto hast. Da sollten die eigentlich auch ausgehen.
Hast du eventuell Auto UV oder Auto OC an? In dem Fall jup, Auto UV/OC deaktiviert Zero Fan bei der Red Devil.


----------



## Elistaer (20. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Jungs denkt ihr das der Sprung von meiner Msi Gtx 460 auf eine Rx 5700 XT Nitro + wirklich so gravierend sein wird (also so ca. 300-400% schneller oder doch nur 100-200%)


Ich bin von der GTX 960 gewechselt und im worst case habe ich wirklich 40 - 50 FPS mehr das sind aber auch early access Titel und noch nicht optimiert von Stellen weiße 30 FPS auf 70 ist ne Ansage. Andere Spiele laufen flüssiger als vorher da sind aber keine 100% mehr FPS wobei ich auch häufig die Grafik höher gestellt habe.

In division 2 muss ich auch mit HDR aufpassen das kann zu farb Fehlern führen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rsr_r (20. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja richtig, deaktivieren oder aktivieren gibts bei der Devil nicht.
> Verstehe allerdings nicht wieso die Lüfter bei dir immer laufen wenn du die Lüftersteuerung auf Auto hast. Da sollten die eigentlich auch ausgehen.
> Hast du eventuell Auto UV oder Auto OC an? In dem Fall jup, Auto UV/OC deaktiviert Zero Fan bei der Red Devil.



Ja habe die Karte UV, danke für die Info xD


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja richtig, deaktivieren oder aktivieren gibts bei der Devil nicht.
> Verstehe allerdings nicht wieso die Lüfter bei dir immer laufen wenn du die Lüftersteuerung auf Auto hast. Da sollten die eigentlich auch ausgehen.
> Hast du eventuell Auto UV oder Auto OC an? In dem Fall jup, Auto UV/OC deaktiviert Zero Fan bei der Red Devil.



Oh, das wusste ich auch noch nicht


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> Ja habe die Karte UV, danke für die Info xD


Würde die sowieso nicht auf Auto UV lassen. Warum auch? Du könntest auch einfach die Werte die das Auto UV einstellt selber eintragen. Dann ist Zero Fan auch wieder an. 
Also würde einfach mal selber undervolten. 


> Oh, das wusste ich auch noch nicht


Verstehe auch nicht warum das so ist, aber ja es ist so


----------



## rsr_r (20. Oktober 2019)

Ne Sekunde. Habe die Karte manuell UV. Nicht über die Auto Funktion... -.- ich beobachte das später mal.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wird bei euch auch hin und wieder der Treiber zurück gesetzt? Mich nerven diese Blackscreens schon etwas.


Liegt nicht immer an den gpu Settings, instabiles oc cpu/ram lässt den gpu Treiber auch schonmal zurücksetzen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. Oktober 2019)

Ist ohne OC und UV


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> Ne Sekunde. Habe die Karte manuell UV. Nicht über die Auto Funktion... -.- ich beobachte das später mal.


Mit manuellem UV sollte Zero Fan definitiv an bleiben. Setz mal den Treiber komplett zurück und stell dann dein UV ein. Die Lüfter drehen dann normalerweise kurz auf und nach 5-10 sekunden stehen die wieder.



> > Wird bei euch auch hin und wieder der Treiber zurück gesetzt? Mich nerven diese Blackscreens schon etwas.
> 
> 
> Liegt nicht immer an den gpu Settings, instabiles oc cpu/ram lässt den gpu Treiber auch schonmal zurücksetzen.


Moment mal. Hast du Blackscreens oder wird der Treiber ohne Blackscreens zurück gesetzt?
Wenn du Blackscreens hast, klar wird dann der Treiber zurückgesetzt.
Wenn der auch ohne Blackscreens zurückgesetzt wird, bzw nicht speichert... joa. Das Problem hab ich ab und zu auch


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. Oktober 2019)

Kurze Blackscreens und dann die Meldung das der Treiber zurückgesetzt wurde. Karte ist ohne OC und UV.


----------



## Mike- (20. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist ja zwischen 8,5 (arctic)Wärmeleitfähigkeit und 12,5 Wärmeleitfähigkeit (grizzly)



Schau dir mal dieses Video hier an, das hat mir auch die Augen geöffnet, weshalb ich die 2019er MX4 gekauft habe anstatt so eine teure: YouTube

Meine RX5700 Pulse hat vor 2 Wochen bei Media Markt Online nur 330€ gekostet, da gab es auch die RX5700XT von Asus, die Red Devil und eine andere, die haben alle ca 410-425€ gekostet, die Aktion ist aber vorbei & lief nur über die Club Mitgliedschaft welche ich direkt vor der Bestellung beantragt habe.


Okay das wusste ich nicht mit dem Clean Install von Windows 10, ich habs halt über das Creation Tool gezogen, soll ich das rückgängig machen und das ganze auf einen Stick ziehen? Ich habe mehrfach gelesen das man den Key beim installieren eingeben soll und nicht hinterher, das bringt anscheinend immer wieder Probleme mit sich und es wird gerne Windows S installiert obwohl Win 10 Pro dabei steht. 

Mein Grafikkarten Problem bleibt bestehen, ich habe Heute Nacht mit DDU alle Treiber gelöscht, aber die Karte bleibt für mein System unsichtbar, Treiber lassen sich deswegen nicht installieren, es sei keine AMD Hardware auf meinem PC...

Was mir noch bleibt ist der BIOS Reset über das kurze entfernen der Batterie auf dem Mainboard. Gibt es hier eine bestimmte Dauer in der die Batterie entfernt werden muss (wie zb bei einem Router Reset), oder spielt die Zeit keine Rolle?

Edit: Das Monitor Problem wird womöglich auch auf mich zukommen, ich zocke ja mit einem FHD Flachbild TV mit 60Herz.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Kurze Blackscreens und dann die Meldung das der Treiber zurückgesetzt wurde. Karte ist ohne OC und UV.




https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-342.html#post10062835
Hier hab ich dir doch schon geschrieben was du mal testen kannst. Hast du das denn mal gemacht?


----------



## Komolze (20. Oktober 2019)

Gestern habe ich meine RefXT + AC IV nochmal auseinander gebaut. Da ich in Metro Exodus dann doch wieder an die 95 Grad Memtemp hatte...Das hat mich innerlich schon wieder sehr aufgeregt. Eine Neverending Story mit dieser Karte....
ich habe dann das druntergebastelt
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07JQD232W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_iKjRDbNNHA1BV
Wie aus dem Nichts habe ich jetzt zu keinem Zeitpunkt mehr eine Memtemp die über 82 Grad steigt und das auch nur bei Metro. Sonst immer an die 75 Grad. Ich hoffe es passt jetzt endlich...


----------



## RX480 (20. Oktober 2019)

Die passen wohl gerade noch unter den AC ?

Kannst Du mal bitte ein Bild posten.


----------



## Komolze (20. Oktober 2019)

Nein nein die musste ich schon bearbeiten. Hätte mir vorgestellt dass sie besser passen. Die Höhe ist nicht das Problem sondern einige Bauteile sind im Weg und auch dir Kühler Befestigung. Ich habe zusätzlich oben noch ein Pad angebracht, die quasi den Kühlkörper mit dem großen verbinden


----------



## Komolze (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe noch einen Tipp für Leute, die den Wattman nicht verwenden wollen (wie ich) oder bei denen das Profil random nicht lädt. Ich habe mir die Wattman"kurve" jetzt über das OverdriveNTool eingestellt, welches ich noch von der Vega64 hatte. Ich habe wirklich nur die Wattmanwerte bei GPU eingetragen, sonst nichts. Der Rest wurde von mir mit dem MPT eingetragen (auch die 900mhz Speicher). Die MPT Einstellungen wie Lüfter und Powertarget bleiben unverändert. Ich finde die Lösung ganz gut. Eventuell könnte @hellm @FormatC auch die drei Wattmanwerte im MPT integrieren? Wäre cool




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

Blöde Frage... Wenn man solche Tools nutzt, auch MPT, dann werden die Werte ja direkt in die Registry geschrieben und somit muss kein "Profil" geladen werden wie beim Wattman.
Aber was passiert eigentlich, wenn man jetzt in diesen Tools Werte einstellt, die absolut nicht stabil laufen, die die Karte überhitzen lassen oder was weiß ich.
In dem Fall hilft ja ein einfacher PC Neustart nicht, denn die Werte können sich ja nicht selbstständig resetten. Was macht man dann? 

Ich verstehe ja noch wenn man Dual Bios hat auf der Karte, aber wenn die Karte nur ein Bios hat, ist das nicht eigentlich etwas riskant für Leute die nicht wissen was sie tun ihr Profil mit Takt/Spannung direkt in die Registry zu schreiben?


----------



## Komolze (20. Oktober 2019)

Naja, man sollte schon werte eintragen, die zumindest im windows desktop stabil laufen 
Dann kann man das ja rückgängig machen
Ein bisschen mit Hirn sollte man grundsätzlich schon an die Sache ran gehen....


----------



## RX480 (20. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
Wenns kein grober Unfug ist, kommmst Du ja bei Neustart wieder auf den Desktop. Dann halt mit ODT wieder die Werte ändern.
Im abgesicherten Modus könntest Du sogar AMD Cleanup oder DDU nutzen.

Die Lüftersteuerung über das Tool anpassen geht wohl net?


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2019)

Einfach via abgesicherten Modus und CleanUp von AMD.Imabgesicherten Modus wird ein standard Displayadapter verwendet, da lädt die PPT erst gar nicht.

@Komolze:Super Tip mit dem Overdrive N!


----------



## Elistaer (20. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ach was  Meine letzte Windows 10 Installation hat höchstens 15 min gedauert. Das geht doch heutzutage alles total schnell.
> Ich setz mein System sowieso ab und zu neu auf, das ist bei mir nen Aufwand von ner Stunde inkl Programmen und Treiber Installationen.


Dann hast du noch nie den EGL gehabt der hat keine Bibliothek das letzte mal 2 Stunden damit verbracht alle Spiele wieder dort rein zu bekommen, bei Uplay das gleiche nur steam und origins können die Spiele suchen. Bzw über Bibliotheken auslesen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Oktober 2019)

> Einfach via abgesicherten Modus und CleanUp von AMD.Imabgesicherten  Modus wird ein standard Displayadapter verwendet, da lädt die PPT erst  gar nicht.


Okay ich wusste es gibt eine Möglichkeit 
Naja dazu wirds eh nie kommen, solche Tools kennen eigentlich sowieso nur Leute die sich halbwegs auskennen.


> Die Lüftersteuerung über das Tool anpassen geht wohl net?


Kann man ja mitm MPT machen dann.
Ist halt nur blöd, dass man dann 2 Programme drauf haben muss.

Allerdings wieso auch immer, seit 2 Tagen jetzt kein mal einen Wattman reset gehabt. Warum, keine Ahnung. 
Vielleicht bleibt es ja jetzt so 



> Dann hast du noch nie den EGL gehabt der hat keine Bibliothek das letzte  mal 2 Stunden damit verbracht alle Spiele wieder dort rein zu bekommen,  bei Uplay das gleiche nur steam und origins können die Spiele suchen.  Bzw über Bibliotheken auslesen.


Richtig, ich weiß nicht mal was EGL ist


----------



## Elistaer (20. Oktober 2019)

Der epic game launcher, die Aktionen sind geil aber für Clean install eine Katastrophe. 

Tante Edit: heute werde ich mal War Thunder testen gestern 2 Runden gespielt und mich hat einfach überrascht was man durch die bessere Pixel dichte sieht. Da kann ich nur verstehen warum ein Youtuber immer sagt spielt auf 4k alleine 1440p ist ein gewaltiger unterschied zu FHD in so einem taktischen spiel wo es darum geht seine Gegner vorher zu sehen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kingkooltoni (21. Oktober 2019)

Was habe ich denn noch für Möglichkeiten die RX5700XT Nitro+ noch leiser zu bekommen? Bin ja jetzt wie empfohlen auf Spannung von 1.10 gegangen. Wahrscheinlich kann ich da Stück für Stück noch etwas runter gehen bis es nicht mehr Stabil läuft? 
Dann kann ich ja bestimmt noch was an der Lüfterkurve machen. Hat da jemand schon mal was da in die Richtung gemacht oder ne Empfehlung? Mir ist aufgefallen wenn ich die Lüfter auf Manuell mache dann ist "Zero RPM" nicht mehr anwählbar und die Lüfter laufen dauerhaft. Kann man das dennoch irgendwie machen das die bei ner bestimmten Temp nicht mehr drehen?


----------



## Elistaer (21. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn noch für Möglichkeiten die RX5700XT Nitro+ noch leiser zu bekommen? Bin ja jetzt wie empfohlen auf Spannung von 1.10 gegangen. Wahrscheinlich kann ich da Stück für Stück noch etwas runter gehen bis es nicht mehr Stabil läuft?
> Dann kann ich ja bestimmt noch was an der Lüfterkurve machen. Hat da jemand schon mal was da in die Richtung gemacht oder ne Empfehlung? Mir ist aufgefallen wenn ich die Lüfter auf Manuell mache dann ist "Zero RPM" nicht mehr anwählbar und die Lüfter laufen dauerhaft. Kann man das dennoch irgendwie machen das die bei ner bestimmten Temp nicht mehr drehen?


Du kannst die Karte in UV nutzen was die Temperatur senkt wenn weniger verbrauch durch geht.

Dann kannst du noch die genutzte Spannung noch setzten in dem diese herunter gesetzt wird, die Nitro ist vom Stock auf silent BIOS was 180 Watt entspricht damit sollte sie eigentlich sehr leise sein. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rsr_r (21. Oktober 2019)

Hey zsm, hab heute ein wenig die Grenzen meiner RED DEVIL ausprobiert über Wattmann und Firestrike Stresstest. 
Was sehr merkwürdig ist, wenn ich Memory auf 920 MHz stelle, bilden sich Artefakte. Bei 950mhz aber nicht mehr ?!

Hab jetzt 2120mhz bei 1.19mv eingestellt, mit 950mhz Memory clock und lief 20x Firestrike sauber durch. 

Firestrike 28 215 Grafikpunkte. 

235W max
Memory temp 82
GPU temp 74

Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

Kannst Du mal bitte mit 912 und 915  benchen? Weisst Du noch den Score mit 920?
912 sollte ja keine Artefakte mehr haben.(und auch keine ECC-Fehlerkorr. erfordern)
915 könnte schon zu nah an den Artefakten sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Du kannst die Karte in UV nutzen was die Temperatur senkt wenn weniger verbrauch durch geht.
> 
> Dann kannst du noch die genutzte Spannung noch setzten in dem diese herunter gesetzt wird, die Nitro ist vom Stock auf silent BIOS was 180 Watt entspricht damit sollte sie eigentlich sehr leise sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Du meinst 195 Watt [emoji6] ja er muss auf das silent BIOS dann ist auch Ruhe im Karton [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## skyscraper1450 (21. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn noch für Möglichkeiten die RX5700XT Nitro+ noch leiser zu bekommen? Bin ja jetzt wie empfohlen auf Spannung von 1.10 gegangen. Wahrscheinlich kann ich da Stück für Stück noch etwas runter gehen bis es nicht mehr Stabil läuft?
> Dann kann ich ja bestimmt noch was an der Lüfterkurve machen. Hat da jemand schon mal was da in die Richtung gemacht oder ne Empfehlung? Mir ist aufgefallen wenn ich die Lüfter auf Manuell mache dann ist "Zero RPM" nicht mehr anwählbar und die Lüfter laufen dauerhaft. Kann man das dennoch irgendwie machen das die bei ner bestimmten Temp nicht mehr drehen?



Kann dir die Lüftersteuerung über das MorePowerTool empfehlen, dort kannst du sowohl eine eigenen Lüfterverlauf als auch Zero RPM einstellen 
Meine Nitro läuft derzeit auch bei knapp unter 1,1 Volt im Silent Bios (müsste 200 Watt Leistungsaufnahme entsprechen) und zwischen 1000-1200 Umdrehungen je nach Auslastung und ist damit sehr leise bei immer noch guten Temps, Hotspot maximal 85 Grad.


----------



## kingkooltoni (21. Oktober 2019)

skyscraper1450 schrieb:


> Kann dir die Lüftersteuerung über das MorePowerTool empfehlen, dort kannst du sowohl eine eigenen Lüfterverlauf als auch Zero RPM einstellen
> Meine Nitro läuft derzeit auch bei knapp unter 1,1 Volt im Silent Bios (müsste 200 Watt Leistungsaufnahme entsprechen) und zwischen 1000-1200 Umdrehungen je nach Auslastung und ist damit sehr leise bei immer noch guten Temps, Hotspot maximal 85 Grad.



Danke dir! Werde das mal testen. Habe die schon im Silent BIOS und dennoch zu laut. Bin was Lautstärke angeht sehr penibel. Von mir aus kann die so warm laufen wie sie ausgelegt ist solange sie Ruhe gibt 

Hast du eventuell einen Screenshot von den Einstellungen/Lüfterkurve an der ich mich orientieren könnte?


----------



## rsr_r (21. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal bitte mit 912 und 915  benchen? Weisst Du noch den Score mit 920?
> 912 sollte ja keine Artefakte mehr haben.(und auch keine ECC-Fehlerkorr. erfordern)
> 915 könnte schon zu nah an den Artefakten sein.



Hey irgendwie laufen jetzt alle Einstellungen, denke es lag an den Takteinstellungen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2019)

@rsr_r Wow wie hast du das denn hinbekommen? 
2120 MHz 1,2V und 950MHz aufm Speicher, die Lüfterkurve ist auf Auto und du hast nur 85°C Hotspot? Bei 920 sogar nur 82°.
Dein Airflow muss der beste sein den es gibt. Deine Karte ist ja ausschließlich übertaktet und sonst nichts verändert. 
Selbst wenn ich meine komplett @Stock betreibe, ist der Hotspot mal locker 90, 91°C und 82, 83°C schaff ich nur mit undervolting und angepasster Lüfterkurve. 
Bei 240W ist da nicht an einen Hotspot unter 90° zu denken

Könntest du mit den Settings mal ein Superposition 4k Run machen?


----------



## skyscraper1450 (21. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Danke dir! Werde das mal testen. Habe die schon im Silent BIOS und dennoch zu laut. Bin was Lautstärke angeht sehr penibel. Von mir aus kann die so warm laufen wie sie ausgelegt ist solange sie Ruhe gibt
> 
> Hast du eventuell einen Screenshot von den Einstellungen/Lüfterkurve an der ich mich orientieren könnte?



Kann ich dir heute Abend nach der Arbeit schicken


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (21. Oktober 2019)

Moin, hab mir jetzt eine 5700 XT Nitro + bestellt, habt ihr Tipps was ich schon vor- und direkt nach dem einbau machen soll z.B. Radeon Settings neu installieren/UV/Spannungen ändern etc.?

OT: 
Da mein WQHD Monitor schon angekommen ist, spiele ich aktuell mit der rx580 nitro+ in 2k und das läuft auch noch richtig gut. 
Das eine oder andere spiel auf "Hoch" statt "Ultra" und dann hab ich 60+ fps. 
Ich verstehe die leute nicht die schon meinen das Sie in FullHD mit der rx580 keine 60 fps haben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2019)

> Ich verstehe die leute nicht die schon meinen das Sie in FullHD mit der rx580 keine 60 fps haben.


Eigentlich sagt das niemand. Die 580 ist ne ganz normale FHD Karte und für 60 FPS in FHD völlig ausreichend. 

Warum die jetzt nicht für WQHD reicht liegt doch auf der Hand, vielen Leuten inkl. mir reichen 60 FPS eben nicht bei mittleren Settings.
Und vor allem welches Spiel?
Ich bezweifle, dass es sowas war wie Metro. Metro Exodus frisst eine 580 zum Frühstück in WQHD
Wenn das jetzt irgendwie Fortnite war oder so, klar schafft das ne 580


----------



## rsr_r (21. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @rsr_r Wow wie hast du das denn hinbekommen?
> 2120 MHz 1,2V und 950MHz aufm Speicher, die Lüfterkurve ist auf Auto und du hast nur 85°C Hotspot? Bei 920 sogar nur 82°.
> Dein Airflow muss der beste sein den es gibt. Deine Karte ist ja ausschließlich übertaktet und sonst nichts verändert.
> Selbst wenn ich meine komplett @Stock betreibe, ist der Hotspot mal locker 90, 91°C und 82, 83°C schaff ich nur mit undervolting und angepasster Lüfterkurve.
> ...



Hey ja mache ich, ich muss dabei sagen, dass es nur ein kurzer Firestrike Run war. Die temps steigen natürlich noch etwas. Hier der 4k Benchmark.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

rsr_r schrieb:


> Hey irgendwie laufen jetzt alle Einstellungen, denke es lag an den Takteinstellungen.



Da haste ja echt guten Vram erwischt, skaliert sauber bis 950.


----------



## Oi!Olli (21. Oktober 2019)

Samsung?


----------



## openSUSE (21. Oktober 2019)

Für ~250W sind die Temperaturen doch voll in Ordnung. Kühlung ist einfach alles bei der Navi.

Wenn man nun die GPU-Z Anzeige auf "Nvidia-Style" einstellt, also GPU Hot-spot, VRam temps  nicht anzeigen lässt, dann sind die temps durchaus vergleichbar mit Nvidia.


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Samsung?



Soll schlechter sein.

btw.
In nem Jahr mal noch LM drauf, wenn die WLP@250W etwas altert.
Finde Gurdi z.Bsp.  sehr erfreulich. Da hätte man sich Einiges bei der R7 sparen können.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2019)

> Hey ja mache ich, ich muss dabei sagen, dass es nur ein kurzer  Firestrike Run war. Die temps steigen natürlich noch etwas. Hier der 4k  Benchmark.


Danke dir! Heftige Leistung auf jeden Fall mit dem Ram.
Aber ich hab mich schon über den Hotspot gewundert, die 95° jetzt im SP4k klingen schon mal realistischer. 
Ist halt die Frage ob man lieber diese maximale Leistung will und dann dauerhaft nen 95° Hotspot ertragen kann  Wahrscheinlich wäre es gar nicht schädlich, aber ich könnt mich dabei einfach nicht wohlfühlen 
Wobei, mit meiner Lüfterkurve wären es wahrscheinlich unter 90°...
Egal was überlege ich hier, mein Chip macht das eh nicht mit


----------



## rsr_r (21. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Samsung?



Ich kann es nicht auslesen im GPUZ.. da steht nur GDDR6...  Und Danke , freue mich auch das der Speicher stabil hält. Könntet ihr noch was empfehlen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2019)

Für noch mehr Leistung? Nicht wirklich 
Dein Speicher ist am Anschlag, dein PT ist am Anschlag, das einzige was du machen kannst ist den Takt so hoch zu drehen bis es nicht mehr stabil läuft. Bezweifle aber das da noch was geht, du bist ja schon bei 2120MHz

Mehr Leistung geht dann nur noch mit mehr Kühlung. Heißt Lüfterkurve agressiver einstellen, oder Karte unter Wasser setzen.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Oktober 2019)

Die 950 auf dem Speicher bringen nichts, 910-925 bringen mehr. Ich bekomme Samsung VRam auch auf die 950, bringt aber nichts.

Edit:
Habe es mal so eingestellt wie er, mit 913 auf dem VRam habe ich leicht höhere Werte. Nur weil der RAM 950 MHz stabil mitmacht ist das noch lange nicht die schnellste Einstellung.


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
nur der Micron geht etwas besser.

btw.
Gaming X @95°C vs. openSuse@h2o zeigte doch keine Leistungsunterschiede.
Ansonsten würde LM natürlich auch sofort helfen.


----------



## rsr_r (21. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Die 950 auf dem Speicher bringen nichts, 910-925 bringen mehr. Ich bekomme Samsung VRam auch auf die 950, bringt aber nichts.
> 
> Edit:
> Habe es mal so eingestellt wie er, mit 913 auf dem VRam habe ich leicht höhere Werte. Nur weil der RAM 950 MHz stabil mitmacht ist das noch lange nicht die schnellste Einstellung.



Laut meinem Firestrike Benchmark aber schon, oder? @RX480 was bedeutet LM und WLP?


----------



## openSUSE (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaube nicht, dass micron wirklich schneller ist. Taktstabiler wird er sein, aber auch micron wird bei 950 nicht schneller sein als mit 900-925 und auch nicht schneller als Samsung mit 900-925.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2019)

> @RX480 was bedeutet LM und WLP?


Liquid Metal
Wärmeleitpaste


----------



## rsr_r (21. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Liquid Metal
> Wärmeleitpaste



Haha Danke, also 2120 war absolutes Maximum. Mit 1.2mv.


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass micron wirklich schneller ist. Taktstabiler wird er sein, aber auch micron wird bei 950 nicht schneller sein als mit 900-925 und auch nicht schneller als Samsung mit 900-925.



Das hängt von der ECC-Fehlerkorrektur ab.
mtrai@guru3d hat mit seinem "bad" Samsung auch nur Deinen Takt von 912..913.
Mit 915 wirds bei Ihm schon schlechter.

Insofern ist hier der vermutliche Micron schon ein Vorteil.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Oktober 2019)

rsr_r schrieb:


> Haha Danke, also 2120 war absolutes Maximum. Mit 1.2mv.


Auch gamestable? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## rsr_r (21. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Auch gamestable?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Bis jetzt nur wie gesagt, Timespy, Firestrike, Superposition und 20X Firestrike Belastungstest.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das hängt von der ECC-Fehlerkorrektur ab.
> mtrai@guru3d hat mit seinem "bad" Samsung auch nur Deinen Takt von 912..913.
> Mit 915 wirds bei Ihm schon schlechter.
> 
> Insofern ist hier der vermutliche Micron schon ein Vorteil.


Also sollte man den RAM auf 910mhz setzen?! 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

Jo, in der Art. (allerdings haben openSuse und mtrai jeweils  h2o = bessere Temps)

Das kann bei Jedem leicht unterschiedlich sein.
Der kostenlose Firestrike ist optimal zum Checken.


----------



## rsr_r (21. Oktober 2019)

Also wenn ich WoW starte, habe ich mit 950mhz Speicher, ab und zu Bildfehler. Bei Tomb Raider freeze.. Weiss auch nicht mehr weiter. Sämtliche  Benchmarks laufen perfekt und beim Zocken packt er es nicht. 920mhz läuft alles stabil.. wo kann man denn sehen, welchen Speicher man hat ?

Also für Tomb Raider sind die Temps definitiv etwas zu hoch, werde mich mal die Tage mit UV beschäftigen, oder eventuell die Lüfter anpassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2019)

Naja der Speicher wird halb warm mit der Zeit. Außerdem spielt die Belegung auch eine Rolle bei der Stabilität.


----------



## rsr_r (21. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja der Speicher wird halb warm mit der Zeit. Außerdem spielt die Belegung auch eine Rolle bei der Stabilität.



Was meinst du mit Belegung ?


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2019)

rsr_r schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Belegung ?



Wieviel Vram belegt ist,meist nutzen Benchmarks nur kleine Mengen des Vram, gehen aber auf dessen Bandbreite. Wenn der Speicher jedoch voll belegt ist und noch bandbreite liefern muss wird es schon mal eng.Will nicht wissen wie viele übertaktet VII Karten bei 15/16GB Belegung aus Ihrem OC purtzeln.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2019)

Du kannst locker 5-6° raus holen wenn du die Lüfterkurve anpasst. Die von der Red Devil ist standardmäßig sehr wenig agressiv. 
Stell mal den Endpunkt so bei 2000RPM ein. Das ist immer noch sehr leise bei den kleinen Lüftern aber bringt dir auf jeden Fall einiges an Temperatur.


----------



## RX480 (21. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja der Speicher wird halb warm mit der Zeit. Außerdem spielt die Belegung auch eine Rolle bei der Stabilität.





Gurdi schrieb:


> Will nicht wissen wie viele übertaktet VII Karten bei 15/16GB Belegung aus Ihrem OC purtzeln.



Das wird sicher beim normalen Hauptspeicher Ram , gerade mit nur 16GB ähnlich sein. Da sind garantiert einige Abstürze nach 2h net immer die Graka, sondern auch mal CPU+Ram@OCed.


----------



## kingkooltoni (22. Oktober 2019)

Hätte da noch ne Frage zu der RX5700XT Nitro+. Ist es normal das die im Idle 50°C  - 55°C warm wird? Hab in Tests gelesen das 40°C normal sind...


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

Das liegt am Zerofan. Weiss net wie tief man mit den Einstellungen im MPT runtergehen kann.
Eigentlich ist 50-55°C gar net so verkehrt. Da geht der Lüfter wenigstens net so oft AN/Aus = hält länger.

Wichtig wäre in dem Zusammenhang mal zu schauen, wie die Gehäuselüfter eingestellt sind.
Ideal wäre Gehäuselüfter rel. hohe Drehzahl bereits bei niedrigen Temps, damit der Grakalüfter AUS bleiben kann
als quasi passiv im IDLE.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2019)

Ist normal. Bei mir ist die Karte im idle immer so zwischen 48 und 52°C
Liegt logischerweise wie RX480 schon sagt am Zero Fan, aber das ist ja nicht schlimm, 50° sind nichts für eine GPU. 
Wenn du Zero Fan ausmachst, dann kommst du auf die 40°C. Brauchst du aber wie gesagt nicht. 



> Das liegt am Zerofan. Weiss net wie tief man mit den Einstellungen im MPT runtergehen kann.


Meinst du Temperatureinstellung für Zero Fan oder Mindestdrehzahl?
Mindestdrehzahl sind bei der Red Devil jedenfalls 29%  (mit MPT getestet) was etwa ~950 RPM entspricht. 
Wenn man Zero Fan deaktiviert, drehen die Lüfter also immer mit mindestens 29%. Stellt man mit dem MPT einen niedrigeren Wert ein, laufen sie gar nicht, Zero Fan ist automatisch wieder an.
Standardmäßig gehen die Lüfter erst ab 60°C an. Den Wert halte ich eigentlich für ziemlich sinnvoll, weil die Lüfter im idle, bei Videos oder sonst was quasi immer aus sind. 
60° sollten im idle nicht erreicht werden, sondern wirklich erst wenn man zockt.


----------



## kingkooltoni (22. Oktober 2019)

Probiere ich mal das ich die anderen Lüfter mal höher mache.

Sehe gerade auch ziemlich am Anfang in diesem Thread das das mit dem Memory Takt zusammenhängt mit dem 144Hz Monitor das der Takt nicht runtergeht sondern konstant oben bleibt. Bin da wohl nicht der einzige.

Was mich dabei eigentlich nervt ist das der Lüfter ab und zu einfach anspringt und dann wieder ausgeht. Eventuell kommt da n Update von AMD?


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

Erstell Dir mal in Radeon Einstellungen/Anzeige  ein Custom Resolution mit 120..100Hz. Diese für den Desktop nutzen.(x)
Rechtsklick auf den Desktop-->Anzeigeeinstllg. -->erweiterte Anzeigeeinstellg.-->Adaptereigenschaften
--> alle Modi--> 100Hz o.ä. auswählen und übernehmen.
In Games bekommst Du dann ne Auswahl 100Hz vs. 144Hz., falls Du mit 144Hz spielen möchtest.

Dann taktet der HBM auch runter=kühler. Und Gehäuselüfter net vergessen.
Gute Gehäuse haben Regler oder Software, wenn net gibts garantiert ne Einstellung im Bios vom Motherboard.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2019)

> Was mich dabei eigentlich nervt ist das der Lüfter ab und zu einfach anspringt und dann wieder ausgeht.


Dann solltest du mit dem MPT ne andere Start Temperatur einstellen für Zero Fan.
Stell da mal 60°C ein. Dann springen die auch nicht ständig an und gehen wieder aus.


----------



## kingkooltoni (22. Oktober 2019)

Muss ich dann Manuell zwischen beiden Modis hin und her springen oder läuft das automatisiert? 

Gehäuselüfter hab ich gerade angepasst. 

Wollte mit dem MPT das einstellen aber bei mir erscheint im Programm alles ausgegraut. Auf der Seite wo das Tool beworben wird steht das man auf Laden klicken soll und dann geht das aber irgendwie passiert bei mir nichts... es öffnet sich nur ein Fenster wo ich eine Datei auswählen soll.


----------



## rsr_r (22. Oktober 2019)

Mal eine Frage nebenbei, was für Netzteile habt ihr ? Benutze eine Bequiet Straight Power mit 550 W und habe gerade bei Lastspitzen leichte ruckler. Und es kommen ab und zu Klick Geräusche aus dem Netzteil. Bestelle morgen mal ein 750W Netzteil. Denke das ist dann doch zu gering für das Netzteil. Obwohl es an der Steckdose maximal 300-400W im Benchmark anzeigt. Vlt liegt auch nur ein defekt vor...


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

Gute Games haben die Auswahl der Moni-Frequenz unter Anzeige oder Video.

Dein Meßgerät ist net genau genug für die Lastspitzen. <10ms
(geht meist über die Kondensatoren, die eigentlich bei Dir gut sind = HoldUp Time >16ms)
Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro Plus im Test – mit weniger Gewicht sprintet es sich besser (bis an die Spitze) – Seite 6 – igor sLAB

btw.
Würde aber denken, das die vorgeheizte Masse des PC´s  bei 60°C ungünstiger ist als mit 50°C.
Die Frischluft wäre dann beim Gamen net so kühl.


----------



## kingkooltoni (22. Oktober 2019)

rsr_r schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage nebenbei, was für Netzteile habt ihr ? Benutze eine Bequiet Straight Power mit 550 W und habe gerade bei Lastspitzen leichte ruckler. Und es kommen ab und zu Klick Geräusche aus dem Netzteil. Bestelle morgen mal ein 750W Netzteil. Denke das ist dann doch zu gering für das Netzteil. Obwohl es an der Steckdose maximal 300-400W im Benchmark anzeigt. Vlt liegt auch nur ein defekt vor...



Das selbe nur in der 500W Version.


Ja die Temps sind mir eigentlich egal ob der im Idle jetzt 50°C hat oder 40°C oder sogar 70°C. Nur geht der Lüfter ab und zu an und das ist nervig ^^ und mit dem MPT ding komme ich nicht weiter da alles ausgegraut ist und ich mit der Erklärung nicht weiter komme auf der Download Seite.

Jo das mit den HZ hab ich schon gesehen. Wusste nur nich ob da auch der Desktop auf 144Hz sein muss oder ob die Einstellung alleine im Spiel reicht.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

Mit GPU-Z erstmal das Bios von Deiner Graka auf dem Desktop speichern. Das kannst Du dann mit dem MPT laden.
Davon wird dann bei Speichern ein Eintrag in der Registry erstellt.
Dieser wird nach dem Neustart wirksam.

btw.
Man muss ja net gleich ein neues NT kaufen. Oft reicht auch 15W weniger und 25..50mV weniger.
(in den Wattman-Settings)


----------



## rsr_r (22. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit GPU-Z erstmal das Bios von Deiner Graka auf dem Desktop speichern. Das kannst Du dann mit dem MPT laden.
> Davon wird dann bei Speichern ein Eintrag in der Registry erstellt.
> Dieser wird nach dem Neustart wirksam.
> 
> ...



Ja ich probiere es aus, danke.  Ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache finde ich, solange noch Garantie drauf ist.

Aber du hast Recht. Bin von 1.199 auf 1.050. Und das klicken ist weg.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2019)

> Muss ich dann Manuell zwischen beiden Modis hin und her springen oder läuft das automatisiert?


Was meinst du?
Einfach mit dem MPT die Starttemperatur vom Zero Fan auf 60° setzen. Mehr nicht. Da musst du nichts wechseln. 


> Ja ich probiere es aus, danke.  Ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache finde ich, solange noch Garantie drauf ist.


Die Lüfter sind halt manchmal nicht für jede Bedürfnisse komplett richtig eingestellt. Wenn es dich nervt, heißt das ja nicht das jeden das nervt.
Deshalb stellst du es mit dem MPT ja um. Was hat das mit der Garantie zu tun? Du verlierst nicht die Garantie durchs MPT 

Zur Anwendung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier speicherst du das Bios.
Öffne das MPT
Klick auf Load
Wähle das Bios aus
Geh in den Reiter "Fan"
Setze die Start Temperatur auf 60° (und Stop Temperatur z.b. auf 50°)
Klick auf Write SPPT
Starte den PC neu
-> Fertig. Die Lüfter drehen jetzt erst ab 60° und sollten damit im idle nicht mehr an und aus gehen.



> Mal eine Frage nebenbei, was für Netzteile habt ihr ? Benutze eine  Bequiet Straight Power mit 550 W und habe gerade bei Lastspitzen leichte  ruckler. Und es kommen ab und zu Klick Geräusche aus dem Netzteil.  Bestelle morgen mal ein 750W Netzteil. Denke das ist dann doch zu gering  für das Netzteil. Obwohl es an der Steckdose maximal 300-400W im  Benchmark anzeigt. Vlt liegt auch nur ein defekt vor...


Das NT hat, wenn es halbwegs vernünftig ist, rein gar nichts mit Rucklern zu tun. Wenn das NT nicht reicht, schaltet es ab. Das wars.
Die Klick Geräusche, sind die zufällig bei Start/Herunterfahren des PCs? Das ist normal.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

Er meinte bei den Modi 100Hz vs. 144Hz.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2019)

Mein Fehler  Ist schon spät


----------



## rsr_r (22. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was meinst du?
> Einfach mit dem MPT die Starttemperatur vom Zero Fan auf 60° setzen. Mehr nicht. Da musst du nichts wechseln.
> 
> Die Lüfter sind halt manchmal nicht für jede Bedürfnisse komplett richtig eingestellt. Wenn es dich nervt, heißt das ja nicht das jeden das nervt.
> ...



Ich meinte die Garantie wegen dem Klicken des NT. Nein das Klicken hört sich so an..  Dropbox - Aufnehmen-003.aac - Simplify your life 


Der Ruckler entsteht immer, wenn so ein klicken kommt.  Am meisten beim Superposition 4k Benchmark. Gehe von einem Defekt aus, weil wenn ich es auf 1,050mv stelle ist es weg.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Hätte da noch ne Frage zu der RX5700XT Nitro+. Ist es normal das die im Idle 50°C  - 55°C warm wird? Hab in Tests gelesen das 40°C normal sind...


Das liegt an den eingestellten 144hz und dem voll anliegendem VRAM Takt.


kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Probiere ich mal das ich die anderen Lüfter mal höher mache.
> 
> Sehe gerade auch ziemlich am Anfang in diesem Thread das das mit dem Memory Takt zusammenhängt mit dem 144Hz Monitor das der Takt nicht runtergeht sondern konstant oben bleibt. Bin da wohl nicht der einzige.
> 
> Was mich dabei eigentlich nervt ist das der Lüfter ab und zu einfach anspringt und dann wieder ausgeht. Eventuell kommt da n Update von AMD?


Ja das nervt mich auch, wenn du den Wert in der Anzeige auf 120hz setzt geht der VRAM Takt richtig in den idle runter . Bin momentan auf Fehlversuche, am Monitor liegt es nicht, auch nicht an der Grafikkarte. Hab das Problem auch bei meiner RX 470 sowie 480. könnte am x570 und pci-e liegen. Hab schon ein neues Board x470 C7H geordert zum testen.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

Tippe eher auf Treiber/Bios-Bug. 

Bau net zuviel um, lohnt sich net. Kannst ja mal im Board-Bios auf PCiE 3.0 umstellen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Oktober 2019)

rsr_r schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage nebenbei, was für Netzteile habt ihr ? Benutze eine Bequiet Straight Power mit 550 W und habe gerade bei Lastspitzen leichte ruckler. Und es kommen ab und zu Klick Geräusche aus dem Netzteil. Bestelle morgen mal ein 750W Netzteil. Denke das ist dann doch zu gering für das Netzteil. Obwohl es an der Steckdose maximal 300-400W im Benchmark anzeigt. Vlt liegt auch nur ein defekt vor...


Fractal design ion 850w[emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Komolze (22. Oktober 2019)

So nun langts mir. Habe mir ne Nitro+ bestellt.
Ich werde einfach kein Freund mit der umgebauten Ref. Baue heute auf Ref um und dann verscherbel ich sie. De Accelero gibts dann gratis dazu. Wenn jemand Interesse hat....Ich stells dann bald ein


----------



## drstoecker (22. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Tippe eher auf Treiber/Bios-Bug.
> 
> Bau net zuviel um, lohnt sich net. Kannst ja mal im Board-Bios auf PCiE 3.0 umstellen.


Geht leider nicht beim x570-f strix, das ist auch mit ein Grund warum es wieder ein C7H geworden ist, dann funktioniert wenigstens wieder meiner riser!
übrigends bin ich eh immer am um/bauen von daher nicht so wild. Das aktuelle x570-f hat’s eh noch nicht weiter als auf mein benchtable geschafft, hatte so gehofft das mein freezer II 360 so langsam kommt. Muss dann doch noch die Eisbär auf 360er Custom umbauen was ich mir eigtl sparen wollte.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2019)

> Geht leider nicht beim x570-f strix, das ist auch mit ein Grund warum es  wieder ein C7H geworden ist, dann funktioniert wenigstens wieder meiner  riser!
> übrigends bin ich eh immer am um/bauen von daher nicht so wild. Das  aktuelle x570-f hat’s eh noch nicht weiter als auf mein benchtable  geschafft, hatte so gehofft das mein freezer II 360 so langsam kommt.  Muss dann doch noch die Eisbär auf 360er Custom umbauen was ich mir  eigtl sparen wollte.


OT: Du hast ja offenbar ein Asus X570. Ist der Chipsatz Lüfter regelbar? Wenn nein, wie schnell dreht der? Hat der ne Lüfterkurve oder dreht der konstant bei ner gewissen Drehzahl?
Ein User in der Kaufberatung hatte ein X570 Asus Tuf. Da war der nicht regelbar und hat konstant bei über 3000RPM gedreht, was natürlich extrem nervig ist und ich für einen großen Nachteil bei Asus Boards halte. 


> Ich meinte die Garantie wegen dem Klicken des NT. Nein das Klicken hört sich so an..  Dropbox - Aufnehmen-003.aac - Simplify your life


Das NT würde ich zurückschicken. Klicken im Laufenden Betrieb sollte nicht sein. Im besten Fall ist das ein Lagerschaden (hatte ich auch mal, hat sich ähnlich angehört) und im schlimmsten Fall ist es irgendeine defekte Schaltung.


----------



## Mike- (22. Oktober 2019)

Hi, mein Rx5700 Problem war ganz einfach zu lösen. Ich habe den PC gestern vor der Spätschicht im Gamerladen abgegeben (gegen 12:30Uhr), um 15Uhr war er schon fertig, CPU Kühler Einbau inklusive.

Ich hatte 2 Viren auf dem PC, dadurch liesen sich die Treiber nicht installieren und deshalb wurde die Grafikkarte nicht im Geräte Manager erkannt. Schon krass, ich habe erst am Samstag Bitdefender gekauft.

Das hat mich jetzt 45€ gekostet, geht.


Allerdings kommt kein Bild wenn ich im Flachbild TV (60Herz, FHD) die Grafikkarte einstecke, Win10 piepst einmal. Beim Anschluss des VGA kabels piepste Win10 mehrfach, keine Ahnung was das bedeutet, ich habe Win10 erst seit 2-3 Tagen.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Oktober 2019)

@david..
den chipsatzlüfter höre ich nicht raus obwohl das Board auf dem benchtable neben mir sitzt. Hatte mich auch noch garnicht damit beschäftigt weil ich das absolut uninteressant finde. Hab derzeit andere Prioritäten als den kleinen Lüfter.

@rsr
das hört sich nach nem elektronischem Geräusch an also nicht der Lüfter. Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist kannste das einschicken. Teste aber erstmal ob es das Netzteil auch ist, ausbauen und neben dem pc legen .


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2019)

> @david..
> den chipsatzlüfter höre ich nicht raus obwohl das Board auf dem  benchtable neben mir sitzt. Hatte mich auch noch garnicht damit  beschäftigt weil ich das absolut uninteressant finde. Hab derzeit andere  Prioritäten als den kleinen Lüfter.


Ok gut zu wissen. Ein User hier hatte das Board deshalb sogar zurückgeschickt weil es so unterträglich war. Wenn mein Lüfter voll aufdreht ist der auch extrem laut. Passiert halt nur nie, weil der eben regelbar ist im Gegensatz zu Asus.


----------



## kingkooltoni (22. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das liegt an den eingestellten 144hz und dem voll anliegendem VRAM Takt.
> 
> Ja das nervt mich auch, wenn du den Wert in der Anzeige auf 120hz setzt geht der VRAM Takt richtig in den idle runter . Bin momentan auf Fehlversuche, am Monitor liegt es nicht, auch nicht an der Grafikkarte. Hab das Problem auch bei meiner RX 470 sowie 480. könnte am x570 und pci-e liegen. Hab schon ein neues Board x470 C7H geordert zum testen.



Falls es hilft, hab ein B450 Board und dieselben Probleme. Ganz vorne in diesem Thread (glaub Seite 56 oder so) findet man ganz viele Leute die dasselbe Problem haben. Scheint am Treiber zu liegen.

Der VRAM geht nicht runter bei 144hz oder bei nem 2ten Monitor.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2019)

Es kann nicht am Treiber liegen. Es muss eine Kombination aus unterschiedlichen Settings/Treibern/Hardware sein.
Denn ich hab auch nen 144Hz Monitor und mein Speicher taktet im idle ganz normal runter.
Naja ganz normal auch nicht, der schwankt immer so zwischen 200 und 600 hin und her. Erreicht aber nie die vollen 1750.


----------



## rsr_r (22. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @david..
> den chipsatzlüfter höre ich nicht raus obwohl das Board auf dem benchtable neben mir sitzt. Hatte mich auch noch garnicht damit beschäftigt weil ich das absolut uninteressant finde. Hab derzeit andere Prioritäten als den kleinen Lüfter.
> 
> @rsr
> das hört sich nach nem elektronischem Geräusch an also nicht der Lüfter. Wenn noch Garantie drauf ist kannste das einschicken. Teste aber erstmal ob es das Netzteil auch ist, ausbauen und neben dem pc legen .



Ja es ist elektronisch habe das Netzteil ausgebaut. Irgend ein Bauteil macht klickgeräusche bei bestimmten Lasten. Habe bei Bequiet den Austauschservice in Anspruch genommen. Und nebenbei, habe die Karte undervolted und Sie läuft 1A 1.05mv mit 2020mhz. Zum Teil über 20 Grad kühler und mehr Leistung als Stock. Und das klicken ist weg.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Oktober 2019)

Kann ich auch bestätigen meine Karte taktet bei 144mhz ganz normal runter. @David das er mal 200,600 usw hat ist normal, wenn du zb  was offen hast, was die Karte beansprucht (Youtube zb.)

@Mike wie konntest du da 2. Viren haben, da du ja komplett neu aufgesetzt hattest auf Windows 10?


----------



## kingkooltoni (22. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Es kann nicht am Treiber liegen. Es muss eine Kombination aus unterschiedlichen Settings/Treibern/Hardware sein.
> Denn ich hab auch nen 144Hz Monitor und mein Speicher taktet im idle ganz normal runter.
> Naja ganz normal auch nicht, der schwankt immer so zwischen 200 und 600 hin und her. Erreicht aber nie die vollen 1750.



Ok. War nur so ne Vermutung. Aber kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus...

Du hast das mit dem MPT so gut erklärt. Hab da noch ne Frage. Das UV muss ich dann auch da machen? Weil mir hats die Spannungen auch überschrieben. Wo muss ich das denn in den vielen Kästchen eintragen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2019)

UV funktioniert noch nicht richtig übers MPT. 
Das mit den Lüftern geht einwandfrei übers MPT, aber für UV musst du wohl erstmal noch den Wattman nutzen.
Warum auch immer werden mit dem MPT die max Takt/spannungswerte nicht richtig übernommen.


----------



## kingkooltoni (22. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> UV funktioniert noch nicht richtig übers MPT.
> Das mit den Lüftern geht einwandfrei übers MPT, aber für UV musst du wohl erstmal noch den Wattman nutzen.
> Warum auch immer werden mit dem MPT die max Takt/spannungswerte nicht richtig übernommen.



Ist mir auch aufgefallen, deswegen hab ich lieber mal nachgefragt. Muss ich dann die häckchen da raus machen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2019)

Wo raus machen? Nein musst du nicht. Du stellst die Lüfter einfach mit dem MPT ein und sonst machst du da dran gar nichts. Die restlichen Werte die da eingetragen sind, sind ja die Stock Werte. 
UV machst du dann über den Wattman.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Falls es hilft, hab ein B450 Board und dieselben Probleme. Ganz vorne in diesem Thread (glaub Seite 56 oder so) findet man ganz viele Leute die dasselbe Problem haben. Scheint am Treiber zu liegen.
> 
> Der VRAM geht nicht runter bei 144hz oder bei nem 2ten Monitor.


Wird nicht am Treiber liegen da es bei einigen hier problemlos läuft mit 144hz. Heute Abend werde ich mal mit dem C7H testen.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Oktober 2019)

Was hast du denn für eine Energieeinstellung aktiv? Performance oder balanced? Kann eventuell auch damit zusammenhängen!?


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (22. Oktober 2019)

Moin Leute,

wollte nur erwähnen das die Sapphire Pulse 5700 für 349,00€ und die Sapphire 5700 XT Nitro+ 453,90€ bei Mindfactory im Mindstar sind.
Ich hab die Nitro+ 4 Tage vor dem Sale bestellt 

LG ResurrectTheSun


----------



## kingkooltoni (22. Oktober 2019)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der trotz 144Hz bei mir jetzt auch runtertaktet aber irgendwie springt der hoch und wieder runter und das die ganze Zeit


----------



## Komolze (22. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der trotz 144Hz bei mir jetzt auch runtertaktet aber irgendwie springt der hoch und wieder runter und das die ganze Zeit



Das ist normal.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Energieeinstellung aktiv? Performance oder balanced? Kann eventuell auch damit zusammenhängen!?


Ryzen balanced


----------



## skyscraper1450 (22. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Wird nicht am Treiber liegen da es bei einigen hier problemlos läuft mit 144hz. Heute Abend werde ich mal mit dem C7H testen.



Nutzt du nur einen Monitor oder 2? Nutze zwei und bei mir taktet der Speicher nicht runter


----------



## kingkooltoni (22. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Das ist normal.




Jo schon, nur das er das die letzten paar Tage nicht gemacht hat und straight oben geblieben ist mit dem Takt.


----------



## openSUSE (22. Oktober 2019)

Sehenswert:
*Navi-Temperatur-Tests im Gehäuse: Wird der Hotspot zum Problem? *
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...ehaeuse-Wird-der-Hotspot-zum-Problem-1335294/


----------



## Komolze (22. Oktober 2019)

Entweder mein Internet spinnt oder deren Server, aber ich kann immer nur 2-3 sekunden ansehen, dann lädt es wieder...
Naja, Videostreaming bei Kabel Deutschland Abends ist immer so ne Sache.....
Messung zeigt 196Mbit aber ich kanns trotzdem nicht ansehen

Edit: Werbungsvideo läuft einwandfrei


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir auch.

edit:
Jetzt läufts rund.


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (22. Oktober 2019)

Hab das gute Stück jetzt erst einmal eingebaut, hat mich nur die oberen einbauschächte gekostet 
Benchmarks muss ich mir noch downloaden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Sehenswert:
> *Navi-Temperatur-Tests im Gehäuse: Wird der Hotspot zum Problem? *
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...ehaeuse-Wird-der-Hotspot-zum-Problem-1335294/



Verstehe das Ergebnis der Red Devil aber überhaupt nicht. Das war mit Sicherheit ein Versprecher mit der Sapphire Pulse. Wenn ich meine Devil @Stock betreibe dann passen die Temperaturen ungefähr mit den 97° Hotspot, allerdings drehen die Lüfter dabei nicht auf 2200RPM sondern bei 1500. Das ist ein Riesen Unterschied. Wenn ich die nämlich manuell auf 2200 regel, wie ichs ja auch hab, dann ist der Hotspot mit Stock Werten locker 6-7°C kühler.



> Hab das gute Stück jetzt erst einmal eingebaut, hat mich nur die oberen einbauschächte gekostet


Gehäuse ohne Netzteilabdeckung, zusätzlich ne HDD drin aber trotzdem hängt kein einziges Kabel irgendwo blöd rum. 
Props an dein Kabelmanagement


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

2x Platz für 2,5" SSD auf der Rückseite vom Mobo = praktisch.

Im Angebot als Datengrab:
Kingston A400 SSD 1.92TB 2.5 Zoll SATA 6Gb/s - interne Solid-State-Drive bei notebooksbilliger.de

btw.
Die Nitro ist für 449€ im Mindstar.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Verstehe das Ergebnis der Red Devil aber überhaupt nicht. Das war mit Sicherheit ein Versprecher mit der Sapphire Pulse. Wenn ich meine Devil @Stock betreibe dann passen die Temperaturen ungefähr mit den 97° Hotspot, allerdings drehen die Lüfter dabei nicht auf 2200RPM sondern bei 1500. Das ist ein Riesen Unterschied. Wenn ich die nämlich manuell auf 2200 regel, wie ichs ja auch hab, dann ist der Hotspot mit Stock Werten locker 6-7°C kühler.
> 
> 
> Gehäuse ohne Netzteilabdeckung, zusätzlich ne HDD drin aber trotzdem hängt kein einziges Kabel irgendwo blöd rum.
> Props an dein Kabelmanagement



Den HotSpot kann man mit einem guten Kühler auch stark durch die verwendete WLPaste beeinflussen, Solange der Kühlkörper nicht übersättigt hängt der HotSpot eigentlich primär an der Wärmeübergabe.


----------



## RX480 (22. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
bin auch kein Fan von sinnlos aufgeheiztem Gehäuse. Das nimmt dem "übersättigten" Grakakühler bestimmt einige Prozent an Effizienz.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Oktober 2019)

Nitro+ für 450€ im Mindstar, das ist endlich mal wirklich nice.
Kann man mal machen .


----------



## Mike- (23. Oktober 2019)

Huhu, gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung wie man sich die Grafikkarte einstellt? Ich habe eben World of Tanks gezockt mit 16fps...  Das ist Office PC Performance.

Edit: Die RX5700 ist auf jeden Fall aktiv, aber es spielt sich richtig grausam und geht aktuell nur mit allerniedrigsten Einstellungen, sonst sacken die fps auf 15-20 runter, aber selbst niedrig mit 65-80fps fühlt es sich sehr seltsam an, genau zielen ist nicht drin. Irgendwas stimmt überhaupt nicht.

Im Adrenalin sind so extrem viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, ich habe von nichts einen Plan.

Edit: Ich habe die Energiesparoptionen von ausbalanciert auf Höchstleistung gestellt, teste es Morgenfrüh. Habt Ihr den Spielemodus aktiv?


----------



## drstoecker (23. Oktober 2019)

skyscraper1450 schrieb:


> Nutzt du nur einen Monitor oder 2? Nutze zwei und bei mir taktet der Speicher nicht runter


Nur den 27“ agon! Das C7H bringt den Takt auch nicht runter im idle, weiter geht die Fehlersuche.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Huhu, gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung wie man sich die Grafikkarte einstellt? Ich habe eben World of Tanks gezockt mit 16fps...  Das ist Office PC Performance.
> 
> Edit: Die RX5700 ist auf jeden Fall aktiv, aber es spielt sich richtig grausam und geht aktuell nur mit allerniedrigsten Einstellungen, sonst sacken die fps auf 15-20 runter, aber selbst niedrig mit 65-80fps fühlt es sich sehr seltsam an, genau zielen ist nicht drin. Irgendwas stimmt überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Im Adrenalin sind so extrem viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, ich habe von nichts einen Plan.



Taktet die Graka denn hoch? Ist es denn in anderen Spielen genauso oder nicht?
So weit ich weiß nutzt World of Tanks irgendwie nur 1 Kern oder so. Ich schätze du bist im CPU und nicht im GPU Limit. 
Lass dir mal per Afterburner, Radeon Overlay oder HWinfo mit RTSS, die Auslastung von GPU CPU und Ram anzeigen. Wenn die Grafikkarte bei maximalen Einstellungen ohne Framelimiter nicht auf 95%+ läuft, dann bist du im CPU Limit.


----------



## Elistaer (23. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> So weit ich weiß nutzt World of Tanks irgendwie nur 1 Kern oder so. Ich schätze du bist im CPU und nicht im GPU Limit.
> Lass dir mal per Afterburner, Radeon Overlay oder HWinfo mit RTSS, die Auslastung von GPU CPU und Ram anzeigen. Wenn die Grafikkarte bei maximalen Einstellungen ohne Framelimiter nicht auf 95%+ läuft, dann bist du im CPU Limit.


Nur teilweise richtig seit der Änderung vor paar Monaten wurde die engine auf multicore optimiert auf bis 8 Kerne sollte es eigentlich gut laufen. Aber es ist definitiv ein Limit die gpu würde ich hier ausschließen da selbst hoch mit der GTX 960 und R5 2600 auf hoch bessere FPS hatte. Das einzige was mir einfällt wäre die CPU als Bottleneck weil zu geringer takt den liebt WoT. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Nur den 27“ agon! Das C7H bringt den Takt auch nicht runter im idle, weiter geht die Fehlersuche.



Evtl. ist der Chill-Bug bei Dir aktiv. Schau mal in den Laberthread. regfile ala openeSuse
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...md-rx-vega-laberthread-1278.html#post10042431

Bei einem User im 3dC scheint FS ON/Off auch ne Rolle zu spielen:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread


----------



## Mike- (23. Oktober 2019)

Puh, okay ich schau mal. Allerdings hatte ich vor 5-6 Jahren mit dem i-5 3570 und einer GTX760 Anfangs über 120fps bei World of Tanks (alles bis zum Anschlag hochgedreht), 2016 waren es mit fast komplett hohen Einstellungen immer noch 80-90fps. Jetzt habe ich einen besseren Prozessor und mords die Grafikkarte + WOT ist nicht mehr so ein CPU Fresser wie früher... 

Ich habe vorher die Energiesparoptionen von ausbalanciert auf Höchstleistung gestellt, ich bin aber jetzt zu kaputt (hatte Spätschicht) um das zu testen. Es spielt sich total unflüssig, ich kann nicht richtig zielen, ganz komisches Spielgefühl (bei allerniedrigsten Einstellungen, sobald ich ein bisschen hoch gehe erhalte ich eine Meldung das die Spieleeinstellungen den Spielfluss negativ beeinflussen).

Stört vielleicht die Intel OnBoard Grafikkarte? die deaktivieren geht nicht dann habe ich kein Bild mehr, das habe ich schon versucht, ich musste die RX5700 ausbauen, PC starten, ausmachen und die RX wieder einbauen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2019)

> Stört vielleicht die Intel OnBoard Grafikkarte? die deaktivieren geht  nicht dann habe ich kein Bild mehr, das habe ich schon versucht, ich  musste die RX5700 ausbauen, PC starten, ausmachen und die RX wieder  einbauen.


Warte was?
Wenn du die deaktivierst hast du kein Bild mehr? Blöde Frage... aber hast du deinen Monitor auch an dem Graka Anschluss angeschlossen oder steckt der vielleicht im Mainboard?


----------



## Mike- (23. Oktober 2019)

Grins, ohje ich sage nix xD. 

Klar das VGA Kabel steckt noch im Mainboard, Problem war aber Heute Abend als ich beim ersten starten über das HDMI Kabel in die Grafikkarte kein Bild hatte, dann habe ich das VGA Kabel eingesteckt damit ich ein Bild habe & ein paar Sachen erledigt. Später wollte ich zocken und habe nicht mehr dran gedacht das ich über VGA Online bin...

Ich muss jetzt erstmal pennen, ich falle hier fast vom Sessel. 

Edit: Das erklärt aber trotzdem nicht das unflüssige Spiel?! Es fühlt sich echt an wie ein 16Bit Spiel auf dem Commodore und selbst Wolfenstein war damals flüssiger.


----------



## Elistaer (23. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Warte was?
> Wenn du die deaktivierst hast du kein Bild mehr? Blöde Frage... aber hast du deinen Monitor auch an dem Graka Anschluss angeschlossen oder steckt der vielleicht im Mainboard?


Das dachte ich mir auch gerade wie ich es gelesen habe weil selbst ein I7 6700K sollte zumindest die Leistung meiner CPU fast über treffen.

Da scheint echt die 99% Regel der Fall zu sein aber er hatte das schon vorher mit der IGPU inaktiv Anschluß an gpu und kein Bild. 

@Mike-  das kannst du Respekt ich brauche egal ob spät früh oder nacht 2h heute war ich erst um 12 zu hause und unterwegs noch ein Unfall wo ich gewartet habe. Aber in der Gastronomie ist halt alles anders. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mike- (23. Oktober 2019)

Okay, habs gecheckt, jetzt bin ich über HDMI Online, das dauert anscheinend 15-30sec bis dann ein Bild kommt, sieht jetzt bisschen anders aus aber Hauptsache über HDMI und die Grafikkarte Online.



Ich werde WOT kurz anmachen und eine Runde fahren... xD


----------



## Mike- (23. Oktober 2019)

jetzt hatte ich immerhin knapp 100fps, aber alles auf niedrig und die Maus ist noch etwas ungenau, für absolut niedrigste Einstellungen ist das Bild okay, aber wieso fühlt sich die Maus noch so ungenau an, hmm....


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

Vsync OFF, Freesync ON, falls vom Moni unterstützt.
Je nach Moni Enhanced Sync ON/OFF, falls die fps > Hz sind.

Ob AntiLag in dem Game was bringt, halt testen.


----------



## Mike- (23. Oktober 2019)

Zielen geht so lala, ich habe mal eine Software für meine G502 gezogen und die DPI eingestellt, jetzt gehts einigermaßen. Ich kann die Grafik in WOT in 6 Grundstufen bis auf Ultra stellen, auf der 2. untersten Stufe hatte ich knapp 100fps, jetzt bin ich auf die nächst höhere (mittel) und hatte gleich einen Drop auf 60fps, das Spiel ist zwar flüssig aber das darf bei der Hardware nicht sein. Ich müsste eigentlich mit max. bis Ultra (Stufe 5-6) mindestens 100fps haben, wenn nicht mehr.

Edit: Schalte ich VSync aus bin ich auch auf Grafi Einstellung 4-5 (hoch-max.) wieder bei 95fps.

Ich habe ein YT Video gespeichert, da wird ein Programm erläutert das ich die Hardware Auslastung beim zocken angezeigt bekomme, das mache ich aber erst nachdem ich endlich mal im Bett war. Ich denke das irgendwas die Grafikleistung ausbremst, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Wenn Ihr Tipps habt, nur her damit, so jetzt sage ich aber gn8.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Oktober 2019)

verdammte NAVI ist mir noch zu schwach und RT zu sinnlos 
dabei möchte ich doch aufrüsten


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Oktober 2019)

wird 2070 super 2080/2080 super oder 2080ti am black friday günstig zu haben sein? 
in % ausgedrückt? xD


----------



## gaussmath (23. Oktober 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> verdammte NAVI ist mir noch zu schwach und RT zu sinnlos
> dabei möchte ich doch aufrüsten



Dann versuch doch ne gebrauchte 1080 Ti zu bekommen. Und sooooo sinnlos ist RT jetzt auch nicht. Das zieht jetzt voraussichtlich in der nächsten Zeit an. Außerdem gibt's immerhin Metro und Control, welche mit RT sehr gut aussehen. Ne 2080 Super würde sich durchaus lohnen. Oder du wartest auf Navi 5800/5900. Dauert ja ca. ein halbes Jahr maximal.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dann versuch doch ne gebrauchte 1080 Ti zu bekommen. Und sooooo sinnlos ist RT jetzt auch nicht. Das zieht jetzt voraussichtlich in der nächsten Zeit an. Außerdem gibt's immerhin Metro und Control, welche mit RT sehr gut aussehen. Ne 2080 Super würde sich durchaus lohnen. Oder du wartest auf Navi 5800/5900. Dauert ja ca. ein halbes Jahr maximal.


2080ti schafft keine 60fps RT auf 4k, was echt traurig ist da man es trotzdem bezahlt.. 2070super scheint die am meisten rationale karte zu sein preis/leistung... 
GPU aufrüstung ist im jahr 2019/20 etwas heikel, da die kommenden konsolen wahrscheinlich reichlich bewegung in den markt bringen, spätestens anfang 2021..


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2019)

> *das Spiel ist zwar flüssig* aber das darf bei der Hardware nicht sein.  Ich müsste eigentlich mit max. bis Ultra (Stufe 5-6) mindestens 100fps  haben, wenn nicht mehr.
> Edit: Schalte ich VSync aus bin ich auch auf Grafi Einstellung 4-5 (hoch-max.) wieder bei 95fps.


Natürlich bremst Vsync aus. Wenn das Spiel jetzt flüssig läuft, dann ist doch alles paletti. 
Vsync synchronisiert ja die FPS mit der Hz Zahl. Wenn dein Monitor nur 60Hz hat dann hast du auch nur 60 FPS mit Vsync On.
Das Spiel fühlt sich aber nicht flüssig an ohne VSync -> Tearing
Wenn du mehr FPS willst, ohne Tearing, brauchst du wohl oder übel einen Monitor mit mehr Hz


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

Bei nem 60Hz-Moni ist Enhanced Sync sinnvoll und evtl. AntiLag.
oder
Man kann zusätzlich probieren das Fps-Limit ca. 3-5fps unter Durchschnitt zu legen = besseres Streamen und Vorteile  beim Inputlag.
Dabei AntiLag ON/OFF testen. Bei dem i5 wäre evtl. ein gebrauchter i7 sinnvoll.

btw.
Ne 2070s hat einen großen Nachteil = kein open PT.
Da wäre ein Schnäppchen 2080 sinnvoller (auf guten Kühler achten und Flashen).

Mit Navi ist 4k@TrixxBoost ne Alternative.(Nitro oder Ref.@h2o)
Übrigens gibts demnächst für die Nitro nen Fullcover:
GPU-Wasserblock abgefischt und bis 2,2 GHz blanchiert: Alphacool Aurora GPX-A RX 5700 XT fuer die Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+| Mr. ProtoTYPE – igor sLAB

Ob sich ne Ti noch rentiert bis Ampere/RDNA2 muss Jeder selbst wissen.(2080s mit 8GB=?)
Mit AMD gibts FS@HDMi-4k-HDR-TVs mit full RGB 4:4:4. Ob NV mal abwärtskompatibel mit HDMi 2.1 wird ist net klar.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ne 2070s hat einen großen Nachteil = kein open PT.
> Da wäre ein Schnäppchen 2080 sinnvoller (auf guten Kühler achten und Flashen).


was bedeutet PT?


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

Powertarget = Powerlimit=TDP. (bei Navi ist PL= GPUonly)

Wer auf h2o und/oder max. Performance@Air gehen möchte, sollte sich beim Kauf einer 2080 mal die Bios genauer anschauen.
Für ne nonA gibts nur ein Bios von ner Gainward mit 3 Lüftern. Modelle mit 2 Lüftern könnten komisch nach dem Flashen reagieren.(x)
Non-A-Non-Super-RTX-2070-2080-User: Wer hat das geheime Power-BIOS?

(x) Würde da evtl. nen 3.Lüfter mit anschliessen und auf die Backplate legen.

Das hat übrigens Gedi(3dC) bei seiner Taichi auch so gemacht = 2x Silentwings120mm + 3.Lüfter auf die Backplate.
Also Ghettomod macht auch bei Navi Spass, und der Backplate-Lüfter bei hks ist ja net schlecht.


----------



## Mike- (23. Oktober 2019)

Hi, ja ich kann jetzt nur hingehen ne Runde fahren etwas ausschalten/einschalten und schauen was InGame passiert, aber so ist das Spiel zockbar. Ich musste die DPI der G502 bis auf 500 runter drehen, Wahnsinn wenn man Jahre nicht gezockt hat, da stellst dich an wie der erste Mensch xD.

Ich kaufe keine gebrauchte Hardware/Elektronik und sowieso keinen Intel Prozessor mehr. Ich warte nächstes Jahr auf den Zen³ und dann überlege ich ob ich einen der besseren Zen2 kaufe oder doch gleich ein Zen³ Prozessor samt passendem Mainboard. Die Intel/NVIDIA Fanboy Zeit ist vorbei. 

Als nächstes kommt ein besserer Fernseh her, damit ich die Karte auch ausnutzen kann.


Was hat es mit den anisotropischen Filter auf sich? Den einen habe ich jetzt auf x4 gestellt, ich habe irgendwo gelesen das man den immer anhaben sollte, die Frage ist wie hoch? Der geht bis x16.


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ich musste die DPI der G502 bis auf 500 runter drehen,



Was es Alles so gibt. Da muss die Mouse ja echt ein Problem mit dem Moni haben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2019)

> Was hat es mit den anisotropischen Filter auf sich? Den einen habe ich  jetzt auf x4 gestellt, ich habe irgendwo gelesen das man den immer  anhaben sollte, die Frage ist wie hoch? Der geht bis x16.


Probier es doch einfach aus 
Guck wie viel FPS du hast mit x4, dreh auf x16 und guck wie viel FPS du dann hast. So mach ichs mit jeder Grafikeinstellung. Wenn es die Performance kaum beeinträchtigt, alles auf Anschlag 



> Ich musste die DPI der G502 bis auf 500 runter drehen,


Das ist allerdings... Wow. Ich spiele mit 8000 DPI


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

Mal ein Test zu Navi@UV:
AMD Navi und Nvidia RTX mit OC, UV und PCIe 4.0 - ComputerBase

edit:
Das Setting2014@1125mV=evtl. eff.1131,25mV ist natürlich extrem ungünstig gewählt!!!
1998@1080..1092 wäre viel eff. gewesen.


----------



## kingkooltoni (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab ne Frage aus Interesse. Ich hab schon öfters was gelesen mit "lüfter auf backplate legen". Liegt der dann einfach nur oben drauf und dazwischen ist nichts? Und bringt das was?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Frage aus Interesse. Ich hab schon öfters was gelesen mit "lüfter auf backplate legen". Liegt der dann einfach nur oben drauf und dazwischen ist nichts? Und bringt das was?



in den meisten fällen ist es eine massive metallplatte mit genau 2mm abstand zum CPU-kühler (luft)
da passt ja nicht einmal ein lüfterkabel zwischen


----------



## hks1981 (23. Oktober 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> in den meisten fällen ist es eine massive metallplatte mit genau 2mm abstand zum CPU-kühler (luft)
> da passt ja nicht einmal ein lüfterkabel zwischen



Hierfür gibt es z.B. bei vielen Boards einen weitern PCI-E Anschluss.


----------



## kingkooltoni (23. Oktober 2019)

Ob da jetzt Platz ist oder nicht ist ja jetzt egal. Eher interessiert mich wie das dann "draufliegt" und ob das überhaupt was bringt.


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

Der Lüfter kommt net zw. PCB+Backplate sondern aussen auf die Backplate drauf. (falls net der Towerkühler von der CPU stört)

Es bringt, Was man einstellt:
1. niedrigere Temps= besseres UVen= niedrigere Temps = WinWin
oder
2. die Lüfter der Graka können leiser eingestellt werden


----------



## kingkooltoni (23. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Lüfter kommt net zw. PCB+Backplate sondern aussen auf die Backplate drauf. (falls net der Towerkühler von der CPU stört)
> 
> Es bringt, Was man einstellt:
> 1. niedrigere Temps= besseres UVen= niedrigere Temps = WinWin
> ...



Ok danke, dass wollte ich wissen. 

Position ist egal wo genau auf der Backplate? Und so das er draufbläst?


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (23. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal ein Test zu Navi@UV:
> AMD Navi und Nvidia RTX mit OC, UV und PCIe 4.0 - ComputerBase
> 
> edit:
> ...



Endlich mal so etwas wie ein Guide, was ich dann ausprobieren kann.
Hab hier schon immer im OC Thread geschaut ob es da was zur 5700XT order direkt zur 5700XT Nitro+ gibt.


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Position ist egal wo genau auf der Backplate? Und so das er draufbläst?



Jo.
kann auch ein Gehäuse mit Seitenlüfter sein. Es geht einfach ums Anblasen,
um ungünstige Effekte wie Wärmestau zw. PCB+Backplate zu kompensieren.
Ist erstmal einfacher als richtig Hand anzulegen mit zusätzlichen Pads.

Das schöne ist halt=kostet NIX, weil nen alten 120mm Lüfter hat Jeder rumliegen.
Der Effekt sollte ähnlich einer offenen Seitenwand sein, falls man mal schauen will ob 
Optimierungsbedarf besteht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab das Ganze grade mal weitergesponnen:
Wäre es sinnvoll im Sinne von Temperaturen Rückseite PCB->WLPads->Backplate->WLPads->Heatsink?
Oder bekommt man über die Rückseite nicht so viel abgeführt, dass sich Heatsinks lohnen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Oktober 2019)

Die Backplate zu kühlen bringt nur was, wenn sie auch mit dem PCB verbunden ist.

Ist sie aber selten.


----------



## openSUSE (23. Oktober 2019)

Naja über die Backplate zu kühlen bringt schon etwas, kommt halt drauf an wie.


AMD NAVI Laberthread


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Oktober 2019)

Die Backplate ist aber verbunden.


----------



## openSUSE (23. Oktober 2019)

Natürlich!


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Oktober 2019)

Hier ging es um eine generelle Frage. Und nicht um den AC IV oder dessen Backplate.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (23. Oktober 2019)

bei backplate bitte nur RGB-kühler verwenden, ganz wichtig. 
YouTube


----------



## HardwareHighlander (23. Oktober 2019)

Navi @ UV ineffizienter als  GCN Radeon VII UV, wer hätte das gedacht.
AMD Navi und Nvidia RTX mit OC, UV und PCIe 4.0 - ComputerBase

Computerbase misst für die Radeon VII UV 207 Watt, für die 5700XT UV 199 Watt.
Die Radeon VII ist in UHD 13% vor der 5700XT. 

Eventuell spielt da auch der HBM eine Rolle, allerdings dürfte das Interface bei 1GB/s nicht mehr weniger Strom ziehen als der GDDR6.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (23. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es etwas neues zum Thema Speicher undervolten?
Möchte das Thema gerne noch mal aufgreifen.


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Navi @ UV ineffizienter als  GCN Radeon VII UV, wer hätte das gedacht.
> AMD Navi und Nvidia RTX mit OC, UV und PCIe 4.0 - ComputerBase



Bevor Du den Test unnötigerweise  zum 2. Mal verlinkst, hättest Du mal lieber meinen Kommentar in Post#3553 lesen sollen. Das Ganze hat NULL mit dem Vram zu tun. Navi ist bis eff. 1950/875 kaum speicherlimitiert.
Wg. 0,5fps in sup4k = 1,5 fps inGame braucht man net unbedingt VramOCen.
Wenn Du selber keine AMD-Graka hast, solltest Du net vorschnell "schlechte" Reviews/Settings als THESE verkaufen. Hier im Thread schauts nähmlich ganz anders aus.

btw.
Lüfter auf Backplate. Man kann ja Was unterlegen, falls die B zu heiss wäre, was man aber eigentlich beseitigt.
Das Problem ist wie gesagt der Hitzestau zw. PCB+Backplate bei manchen Modellen, wo die warme Luft net raus kann, bzw. net schnell genug.
Pads zw. Backplate+PCB würde ich  erstmal mal nur für die VRMs denken. Evtl. noch zw. GPU+B.
Der Vram sollte schon kühler werden weil VRM+GPU net mehr so warm sind und übers PCB heizen.


----------



## gaussmath (23. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Navi @ UV ineffizienter als  GCN Radeon VII UV, wer hätte das gedacht.
> AMD Navi und Nvidia RTX mit OC, UV und PCIe 4.0 - ComputerBase
> 
> Computerbase misst für die Radeon VII UV 207 Watt, für die 5700XT UV 199 Watt.
> Die Radeon VII ist in UHD 13% vor der 5700XT.



Ich habe Zweifel an der Allgemeingültigkeit. Ich denke nicht, dass jede R7 im Mittel runter auf 207 Watt geht. Meine tut es beispielsweise nicht. Auf der anderen Seite gibt's Exemplare der 5700XT, die auf 180 Watt runter gehen. Und ob die 13% in UHD auch noch so gelten nach all den Treiber-Updates ist ebenfalls unklar. 

RDNA muss eigentlich einen Schritt nach vorne bei der Effizienz gemacht haben (Management Registerfiles, Caches). Meiner Meinung nach wird dies durch den hohen Takt "aufgefressen".  Die Arch ist letztlich gar nicht soooo taktfreudig, es wird forciert.


----------



## hks1981 (23. Oktober 2019)

Also ich bin mit meiner Karte auf 175w max. mit UV ich weiß nicht was bei dem Test tatsächlich gemacht wurde.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (23. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bevor Du den Test unnötigerweise  zum 2. Mal verlinkst, hättest Du mal lieber meinen Kommentar in Post#3553 lesen sollen.



Ich habe den Test in einem anderen Kontext verlinkt, deshalb zum zweiten Mal.



RX480 schrieb:


> Das Ganze hat NULL mit dem Vram zu tun. Navi ist bis eff. 1950/875 kaum speicherlimitiert.



Ich habe nichts zu einer Speicherlimitierung gesagt, auf was beziehst du dich?



RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn Du selber keine AMD-Graka hast, solltest Du net vorschnell "schlechte" Reviews/Settings als THESE verkaufen. Hier im Thread schauts nähmlich ganz anders aus.



Ich denke nicht dass Computerbase seine Arbeit schlecht macht, also muss es eigentlich recht vergleichbar sein.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass jede R7 im Mittel runter  auf 207 Watt geht. Meine tut es beispielsweise nicht.



Die Radeon VII ist aber auch der Ausschuss der Profikarte, ich glaube schon, dass man da Rückschlüsse ziehen kann.
Vega  ist ja bei dem enormen UV Potenzial einfach mega-schlecht eingestellt,  bzw AMD brauchte das um möglichst günstig zu produzieren.


gaussmath schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite gibt's Exemplare der 5700XT, die auf 180 Watt runter gehen.



Selbst wenn sie auf 180 Watt runtergehen würde, wäre das gegenüber der Radeon VII keine verbesserte Effizienz.
Hat  denn jemand schon mal getestet, wie die 5700Xt nach unten skaliert?  Also UV+ geringerer Takt? Und oder auch weniger RAM Takt?



gaussmath schrieb:


> Und ob die 13% in UHD auch noch so gelten nach all den Treiber-Updates ist ebenfalls unklar.



In UHD denke ich schon, da sind es in der PCGH meines Wissens ja auch 12%.



gaussmath schrieb:


> RDNA muss eigentlich einen Schritt nach vorne bei der Effizienz gemacht haben



Ich  unerstelle, dass RDNA den Schritt alleine aufgrund der 7nm Fertigung  gemacht hat und im Vergleich zu Vega nicht effizienter ist.
Das sieht man an den UV Erfgebnissen von Radeon VII und 5700XT eigentlich schon recht deutlich imho.


----------



## perupp (23. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich  unerstelle, dass RDNA den Schritt alleine aufgrund der 7nm Fertigung  gemacht hat und im Vergleich zu Vega nicht effizienter ist.
> Das sieht man an den UV Erfgebnissen von Radeon VII und 5700XT eigentlich schon recht deutlich imho.



Schön, das du das unterstellst, das ist nur mal total falsch, da die Rechenkerne von Navi um einiges schneller sind wie die von Vega, da hat AMD extrem aufgeholt, das geht nicht nur durch kleinere Fertigung... Siehe Anzahl rechenkerne Navi vs Vega....

ich Frage trotzdem nochmal nach, wo sind denn jetzt die 17 bis 20 RT Speile die ich ende Dezember kaufen kann, diese Zahl hast du mehrmals gepostet... nachdem du nicht antwortest, war diese Zahl wohl wieder mal erfunden bzw. sogar erlogen, oder?


----------



## gaussmath (23. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich  unerstelle, dass RDNA den Schritt alleine aufgrund der 7nm Fertigung  gemacht hat und im Vergleich zu Vega nicht effizienter ist.
> Das sieht man an den UV Erfgebnissen von Radeon VII und 5700XT eigentlich schon recht deutlich imho.



Ich denke eher, dass Navi sich im sehr steilen Bereich der Effizienzkurve "aufhält". Aber vielleicht können die Navi Besitzer hier mal ne Effizeinzkurve aufstellen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2019)

So Mädels..... Meine neue Hardware ist bestellt..... [emoji106][emoji16] Dann wird meine Nitro bald richtig ausgelastet [emoji23][emoji108]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## gaussmath (23. Oktober 2019)

@Poly: Taxxor hatte drüben bei CB noch ein sehr gutes Argument. Man sollte eigentlich nur RDNA vs. GCN bei gleicher CU Anzahl vergleichen. Der Verbrauch steigt ungefähr linear mit den CUs aber quadratisch mit der Spannung. Der Takt bei Navi ist halt deutlich höher, aber die Anzahl der CUs ist kleiner. Eigentlich kann man eine R7 und eine 5700XT hinsichtlich der Architektur nicht vergleichen.


----------



## murxi (23. Oktober 2019)

Hallo ich hätte eine Frage,

von einer 5700 zu einer 5700 XT, wie sehr sind in Spielen die 10% Leistungsunterschied spürbar. Ist das markant so das man sagt die 55 Euro muss man investieren oder ist das eher so .. naja nur die Enthusiasten brauchen das unbedingt aber der normale Spieler wird das nicht merken.


----------



## Komolze (23. Oktober 2019)

So, die Nitro ist da und wird heute nachdem der Bubi im Bett ist, ausgiebig getestet. Da ich bereits leid geprüft bin was die 5700xt betrifft weiss ich gleich was ich wo testen muss um sofort das für mich relevante zu messen


----------



## Elistaer (23. Oktober 2019)

murxi schrieb:


> Hallo ich hätte eine Frage,
> 
> von einer 5700 zu einer 5700 XT, wie sehr sind in Spielen die 10% Leistungsunterschied spürbar. Ist das markant so das man sagt die 55 Euro muss man investieren oder ist das eher so .. naja nur die Enthusiasten brauchen das unbedingt aber der normale Spieler wird das nicht merken.


Ich sehe das so wenn ich das Geld habe dann nehme ich das teure Paket und damit auch die Leistung welche ich bekomme. Man kann die 5700 auf ref Werte der 5700XT bekommen als custom Variante.

Ich habe mit der Red Devil 5700XT echt meinen Spaß und sie macht was sie soll. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## murxi (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke ich werde mit die Red Dragon holen, soll ja auch eine tolle Karte sein.


----------



## gastello (23. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Radeon VII ist aber auch der Ausschuss der Profikarte, ich glaube schon, dass man da Rückschlüsse ziehen kann.


Wie kommst Du darauf? Die VII  boostet höher als die Mi. Wenn man eine Karte lediglich bei 1725 MHz Engine Clock betreibt - nimmt jede VII weniger. Da gibt es Testszenarien zu genüge. Sie scheint im Gegenteil für den Gamer selektiert zu sein - weil sie in besten Szenarien einen maximalen Boost von 1802 mitbringt. Beide Karten sind mit 300W TDP angegeben.

Wenn man dann guckt was die Instinct Serie kostet ist das fast ein fairer Preis. Das PCB ist eins der besten das man kaufen kann. Die Bauteile sind erste Güte.


----------



## Komolze (23. Oktober 2019)

Also die Nitro ist schon echt TOP. Sie gefällt mir optisch sehr gut und sie hat auch wirklich viel Leistung und der Kühler hat auch sehr gute Werte. Lang ist sie aber sie passt noch ins Corsair Carbide Air rein. Was mich aber irgendwie ein wenig aufregt ist das aufdrehen der Lüfter bei konstanter ASIC Power. Sie pendelt sich irgendwo bei 40% ein, was wirklich für mich sehr sehr leise ist und dann fängt sie wieder an auf 47% zu drehen, 2 minuten später ist sie wieder bei ca 40%. Das Verhalten verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz. Ich habe vor dem Umbau alles Deinstalliert und auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. MPT, ODT und Wattmann, dann deinstalliert und Nitro rein und wieder installiert.

Karte läuft mit 1.130 Volt und Boostet durchweg auf knapp 2000Mhz, bisschen drunter, so 1990-1998 im Schnitt. Hotspot max 92Grad, Memtemp konstant im niedrigen 70er Bereich (endlich!!!!) und GPU Temp ebenfalls im niedrigen 70er Bereich


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Also die Nitro ist schon echt TOP. Sie gefällt mir optisch sehr gut und sie hat auch wirklich viel Leistung und der Kühler hat auch sehr gute Werte. Lang ist sie aber sie passt noch ins Corsair Carbide Air rein. Was mich aber irgendwie ein wenig aufregt ist das aufdrehen der Lüfter bei konstanter ASIC Power. Sie pendelt sich irgendwo bei 40% ein, was wirklich für mich sehr sehr leise ist und dann fängt sie wieder an auf 47% zu drehen, 2 minuten später ist sie wieder bei ca 40%. Das Verhalten verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz. Ich habe vor dem Umbau alles Deinstalliert und auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt. MPT, ODT und Wattmann, dann deinstalliert und Nitro rein und wieder installiert.
> 
> Karte läuft mit 1.130 Volt und Boostet durchweg auf knapp 2000Mhz, bisschen drunter, so 1990-1998 im Schnitt. Hotspot max 92Grad, Memtemp konstant im niedrigen 70er Bereich (endlich!!!!) und GPU Temp ebenfalls im niedrigen 70er Bereich


Also ich hab keine Lüfter Probleme.... Hmmmm beide BIOSe laufen bei mir smooth. 
Welches BIOS haste aktiv?  Kannst mit Sapphire Trixx auslesen und auch ändern.

Deine Karte musst eben undervolten...Du musst am besten das silent BIOS (195 w) nutzen. 
Stelle mal im Wattman PT auf +10
Dann stellste deine Spannung & Taktkurve min auf 800mv und max auf 1076mv und den Takt auf 1998mhz... Dann denn Mittelpunkt der Kurve etwas hochziehen bis du eine gerade Linie hast [emoji106]Und auf übernehmen drücken.... Und teste mal ob es stabil durch SP4K läuft.... Wenn ja mal den Stresstest Timespy extrem durchlaufen lassen und deine Temps und Taktraten mit Gpuz loggen.

Wenn es nicht stabil läuft dann erhöhste bisl deine max Spannung. Ich denke es sollte stable laufen. 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts zu einer Speicherlimitierung gesagt, auf was beziehst du dich?
> 
> Ich  unerstelle, dass RDNA den Schritt alleine aufgrund der 7nm Fertigung  gemacht hat und im Vergleich zu Vega nicht effizienter ist.
> Das sieht man an den UV Erfgebnissen von Radeon VII und 5700XT eigentlich schon recht deutlich imho.





PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Eventuell spielt da auch der HBM eine Rolle, allerdings dürfte das Interface bei 1GB/s nicht mehr weniger Strom ziehen als der GDDR6.



bzgl. Effizienz und UVen solltest Du erstmal eine Weile im Thread mitlesen, bevor Du zum wiederholten Male als selbsternannter Experte auftritts. (und Wolfgang bei CB ist voll daneben)
hks ist für mich ein hervorragendes Bsp. optimaler Einstellg., dito evga und openSuse@h2o ist ne eigene Liga
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-330.html#post10061288
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-326.html#post10060124



murxi schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mit die Red Dragon holen, soll ja auch eine tolle Karte sein.



Hol Dir die Red Dragon XT. Du kannst ne XT dann 1-2 Jahre länger nutzen als ne nonXT und ich finde XT@UVen besser als OCen der Kleinen.(die Kleine müsste ja viel höher takten wg. der fehlenden Shader)
Jo, die 2x 100mm Lüfter sind sehr gut. Sollte sogar besser ausschauen als bei der Thicc/RAW2:


----------



## Komolze (23. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also ich hab keine Lüfter Probleme.... Hmmmm beide BIOSe laufen bei mir smooth.
> Welches BIOS haste aktiv?  Kannst mit Sapphire Trixx auslesen und auch ändern.
> 
> Deine Karte musst eben undervolten...Du musst am besten das silent BIOS (195 w) nutzen.
> ...



Danke dir. TimeSpy hab ich nicht bzw nicht die Advanced Edition, muss ich mir jetzt dann im Sale mal besorgen....

SP lief problemlos durch.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüftergeschichte, hat sich mit dem secondary Bios auch erledigt. Danke dir. Die Karte ist unhörbar für mich!!!!


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

Nur mal so,
Manche haben erst im 2.Durchlauf ein gutes Ergebnis. Sollte soundso zur Kontrolle der Temps gemacht werden.

Die Extrem-3dMarks zicken manchmal unnötig rum. Einige R7 hatten da immer mehr Probleme als beim Gamen.
Würde ich daher net nutzen.
Der free Timespy ist durch die zwangsweise Demo vor den Benchmarks net schlecht.
Nairune hatte dort auch die höhsten Spikes beim Verbrauch.
Der Firestrike ist zum Einstellen/Testen des Vrams net schlecht.(x)

(x) Für 24/7 würde ich trotzdem Texturen und Tesselation optimieren.


----------



## Komolze (23. Oktober 2019)

Ja, aber das Ergebnis ist doch erwartend gut finde ich. Ich spiele gerade Borderlands 3 und die Temps sind sehr gut


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

Keine Frage, Dein Ergebnis passt. (war nur ne Überlegung für die Allgemeinheit)
und
 Viel Spass mit der neuen Graka!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Danke dir. TimeSpy hab ich nicht bzw nicht die Advanced Edition, muss ich mir jetzt dann im Sale mal besorgen....
> 
> SP lief problemlos durch.
> 
> ...


Freut mich zu hören [emoji106][emoji108]
Könntest du mir bitte mal die Taktraten und Temps /Spannungen mal hier rein schreiben. .... Kann es nicht erkennen.... Da ich am Handy bin und schon liege [emoji16]

Welche Games haste da zum testen?


Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Komolze (23. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe eigentlich alles da. Kleiner suchti und so 

GPU 1955 Ram 1800 GPU 73grad Hotti 89 Mem 64

1.081 V


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Oktober 2019)

murxi schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde mit die Red Dragon holen, soll ja auch eine tolle Karte sein.


Ja. Bei den meisten Spielen sogar ziemlich leise. Und mit etwas Tuning auch bei Highendspielen unhörbar.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2019)

Brauche mal kurz ein paar Meinungen 
Da ich nem Familienmitglied noch nen Rechner zusammenbaue, hab ich mir direkt n paar 140er Lüfter mit bestellt. Die kann man halt immer mal gebrauchen.
Jedenfalls würd ich jetzt mal gerne ausprobieren bei mir noch einen in den Deckel zu setzen und gucken ob ich damit noch 1-2°C oder so vielleicht rausholen kann 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht in welche Richtung... Mein Luftstrom sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht 2x140mm ziehen vorne kalte Luft rein, 1x140mm hinten raus.
Der Aufbau ist bei mir invertiert, die Graka zieht also Luft von *oben* an statt sonst wie von unten und diese geht zu den Seiten wieder raus. 
Der markierte Bereich oben auf dem Deckel ist die Stelle wo Lufteinlässe sind, die Stelle ist fast ganz hinten am Gehäuse.
Sollte ich den Lüfter *von außen kalte Luft rein* ziehen lassen, *oder Luft raus aus dem Gehäuse* pusten lassen?
Einerseits wenn der kalte Luft reinzieht kriegt die Graka mehr Luft, andererseits würde dieser Luftstrom die warme Abluft die an den Seiten der Graka raus kommt nur wieder nach unten drücken...


----------



## RX480 (23. Oktober 2019)

Lass erstmal Pusten IN.

Kannst Du den OUT höher drehen lassen als die Anderen?

alternativ 
Oben OUT müsste dann ganz langsam drehen, damit Er net der Graka die Frischluft vom Frontlü. wegnimmt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2019)

> Kannst Du den OUT höher drehen lassen als die Anderen?


Theoretisch, ja. Ich hab ne Lüftersteuerung verbaut an der alle 3 anderen Lüfter hängen. Diese hat 2 separate Channels. Ob da sklappt weiß ich zwar nicht, aber selbst wenn nicht, dann kann ich den einzelnen immer noch an einen eigenen 4Pin aufm Board stecken, sind ja noch genug frei. 
Ich hab halt die Befürchtung, wenn ich den reinpusten lasse, dass die warme Abluft eher noch schwieriger aus dem Case kommt weil sie nach unten gedrückt wird zum CPU Kühler. 

Btw. welche Bauteile sitzen denn auf dem hinteren Teil der Grafikkarte? Also bei den Anschlüssen? Da sitzt eigentlich nichts relevantes oder?


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2019)

Der OUT kann ruhig mal ein bisschen Sog entwickeln, das hilft dann auch der CPU.

Zusätzlich hatten wir ja schonmal über nen kleinen 80er Lüfter OUT bei den Slots oberhalb der Graka gesprochen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich alles da. Kleiner suchti und so
> 
> GPU 1955 Ram 1800 GPU 73grad Hotti 89 Mem 64
> 
> 1.081 V


Dann teste mal diese setting zb in Exodus, breakpoint, DV2, alles querbeet [emoji106] Was das alles stable dann gehste noch eine Stufe tiefer mit der Spannung.... Wenn du dieses ausgelotet hast dann stellst mal den Vram auf 900mhz [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2019)

@David
Sehe ich das richtig das dein 140er Out unten sitzt? Wenn ja dann den über der Graka IN


----------



## drstoecker (24. Oktober 2019)

@rx480
das ne xt 1-2 Jahre länger nutzbar ist halte ich für übertrieben. Meinermeinung mach lohnt der Aufpreis nicht zur Mehrleistung, gerade auch im Vergleich zum Mehrverbrauch. Zb bei meiner strix liegt nur ein Leistungsunterschied von 10/15% vor aber der Verbrauch steigt um satte 40%, 180w vs 250w stock.
wenn der non xt die Puste ausgeht kann die xt auch nicht mehr viel retten.

übrigens s gibts immer noch keine Lösung für das 144hz idle VRAM Problem.


----------



## Boss_demo (24. Oktober 2019)

Hey Leute, ich habe die Nitro + Rx5700xt eingebaut. Leider ist mir immer noch aufgefallen das ich im games wie Minecraft egal ob Stock oder OC (2100mhz 1,2v 920mhz +50% power)
Immerwieder bildflackern habe... genau wie bei meiner Alten Red devil. Aber Furmark und 3D-Mark liefen alle ohne Probleme.


----------



## WhoRainZone (24. Oktober 2019)

Definiere "Bildflackern"
Ich war schon ne Weile nicht mehr im Thread unterwegs, deswegen kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, ob das ein Navi-Problem ist.
Was hast du für nen Bildschirm? Freesync?
Und was sind Games wie Minecraft?
Hast du nen FPS-Limiter drin?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. Oktober 2019)

@Boss_demo:

Kenne das.. kann von Freesync oder VSync kommen. Es gibt 2019 immer noch Spiele die das nicht gebacken bekommen und mehr oder weniger starkes Bildflackern haben.... Check das mal und berichte...


----------



## HardwareHighlander (24. Oktober 2019)

perupp schrieb:


> Schön, das du das unterstellst, das ist nur mal total falsch, da die Rechenkerne von Navi um einiges schneller sind wie die von Vega,



Die Rechenkerne sind weniger, zugleich aber auch deutlich leistungsstärker.
Von effizienter sehe ich jedoch erst einmal nichts. 


perupp schrieb:


> da hat AMD extrem aufgeholt, das geht nicht nur durch kleinere Fertigung... Siehe Anzahl rechenkerne Navi vs Vega....



Was hat den der Fertigungsprozess mit der Architektur am Hut?


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Rechenkerne sind weniger, zugleich aber auch deutlich leistungsstärker.
> Von effizienter sehe ich jedoch erst einmal nichts.



Diese Aussage wiederspricht sich doch schon in sich selbst.




> Was hat den der Fertigungsprozess mit der Architektur am Hut?



Alles, eine Arch richtet sich nach der Fertigung und kann evtl.nachher noch leicht weiter geshrinkt werden, aber der generelle Aufbau orientiert sich natürlich an der Planmäßigen Fertigung,deswegen kann man auch nicht einfach eineArch immer weiter runter shrinken ohne diese neu zu gestalten.


----------



## blautemple (24. Oktober 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> @Boss_demo:
> 
> Kenne das.. kann von Freesync oder VSync kommen. Es gibt 2019 immer noch Spiele die das nicht gebacken bekommen und mehr oder weniger starkes Bildflackern haben.... Check das mal und berichte...



Mit dem Spiel hat das nichts zu tun. Das Problem ist, die häufig sehr schlampige, Implementierung von Freesync.


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (24. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Danke dir. TimeSpy hab ich nicht bzw nicht die Advanced Edition, muss ich mir jetzt dann im Sale mal besorgen....
> 
> SP lief problemlos durch.
> 
> ...



Die Settings werde ich heute abend auch mal ausprobieren.

@Evgasüchtiger 
Warum empfiehlst du das Silent Bios? (Mir ist die Lautstärke egal) Kann ich da auch das "Normale" benutzen für mehr Leistung?
Wenn ich die Karte undervolte, hat sie ja niedrigere Temperaturen und dadurch kann Sie dann den Boost-Takt länger halten oder?


----------



## hks1981 (24. Oktober 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Rechenkerne sind weniger, zugleich aber auch deutlich leistungsstärker.
> Von effizienter sehe ich jedoch erst einmal nichts.
> 
> 
> Was hat den der Fertigungsprozess mit der Architektur am Hut?



Kannst du bitte dieses Thema lassen, es interessiert uns eigentlich nicht deine Vergleiche wir haben nun mal Navi und tauschen uns hier auch aus. Lass einfach dein Klugsch.. einfach bitte, mach das in der News Abteilung aber hier wird aktiv ausgetauscht und wir sind alle zufrieden mit der Leistung wie auch mit der Effizienz!


----------



## Komolze (24. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Dann teste mal diese setting zb in Exodus, breakpoint, DV2, alles querbeet [emoji106] Was das alles stable dann gehste noch eine Stufe tiefer mit der Spannung.... Wenn du dieses ausgelotet hast dann stellst mal den Vram auf 900mhz [emoji3]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Ja, läuft alles Stabil. Habe jetzt ca. 3 Std. gespielt alles querbeet, auch metro denn das ist so ziemlich der Worstcase habe ich festgestellt was die Leistungsaufnahme betrifft. Ich denke nicht dass ich noch tiefer gehe, auch wenns vielleicht ginge, aber ich versuche eher in die andere Richtung. So permanent 2 Ghz wären schon geil 

Edit: VRAM läuft seit beginn auf 900mhz das habe ich gleich von beginn an gemacht


----------



## hks1981 (24. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ja, läuft alles Stabil. Habe jetzt ca. 3 Std. gespielt alles querbeet, auch metro denn das ist so ziemlich der Worstcase habe ich festgestellt was die Leistungsaufnahme betrifft. Ich denke nicht dass ich noch tiefer gehe, auch wenns vielleicht ginge, aber ich versuche eher in die andere Richtung. So permanent 2 Ghz wären schon geil



Habe keinen Einbruch in Games feststellen können zwischen 2GHZ und 1950 sind es max 1FPS


----------



## Komolze (24. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Habe keinen Einbruch in Games feststellen können zwischen 2GHZ und 1950 sind es max 1FPS



Is ne Egosache 
Ne quatsch, du hast ja recht. Wie sagt man in Bayern, "das machts kraut ned fett"


----------



## gaussmath (24. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Diese Aussage wiederspricht sich doch schon in sich selbst.



Es gibt viele Arten, Effizienz zu definieren. Poly geht es um die Energieeffizienz. Man kann diese ausrechnen und auf eine mittlere Leistung in irgendwelchen Parcours beziehen. Es ist erstmal nur eine Zahl, aber bei Rückschlüssen auf die Architektur muss man vorsichtig sein. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Navi signifikant effizienter geworden ist, unabhängig vom Prozess. Man muss halt kritisch hinterfragen, was man vergleicht. Das macht Poly hier leider nicht in einem ausreichenden Maße.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ja, läuft alles Stabil. Habe jetzt ca. 3 Std. gespielt alles querbeet, auch metro denn das ist so ziemlich der Worstcase habe ich festgestellt was die Leistungsaufnahme betrifft. Ich denke nicht dass ich noch tiefer gehe, auch wenns vielleicht ginge, aber ich versuche eher in die andere Richtung. So permanent 2 Ghz wären schon geil
> 
> Edit: VRAM läuft seit beginn auf 900mhz das habe ich gleich von beginn an gemacht


Eventuell ist dein takt auch nicht viel tiefer. Probiere es einfach aus.... Umso Kühler deine karte umso höher dein takt 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @rx480
> das ne xt 1-2 Jahre länger nutzbar ist halte ich für übertrieben. Meinermeinung mach lohnt der Aufpreis nicht zur Mehrleistung, gerade auch im Vergleich zum Mehrverbrauch. Zb bei meiner strix liegt nur ein Leistungsunterschied von 10/15% vor aber der Verbrauch steigt um satte 40%, 180w vs 250w stock.



In dem speziellen Fall sollte die RedDragon XT auch gut mit 210W Powerlimit zu recht kommen.(MPT)
Momentan reichen meist 185W dicke aus. (hängt von der Auflösung ab)

Ich finde 1060-1080mV für Navi am effizentesten. Ne nonXT>>1100mV ist net zielführend.
Würde persönlich so kaufen, das die Graka bis zur 5nm-Gen reicht.(2021/22)
TSMC's 5nm node is on track for Q2 2020 High Volume Manufacturing - To Ramp Faster than 7nm | OC3D News


----------



## Boss_demo (24. Oktober 2019)

Freesync ist deaktiviert und auch mit oder ohne FPS limitiert (60hz) tritt das Problem trotzdem auf


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2019)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Arten, Effizienz zu definieren. Poly geht es um die Energieeffizienz. Man kann diese ausrechnen und auf eine mittlere Leistung in irgendwelchen Parcours beziehen. Es ist erstmal nur eine Zahl, aber bei Rückschlüssen auf die Architektur muss man vorsichtig sein. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Navi signifikant effizienter geworden ist, unabhängig vom Prozess. Man muss halt kritisch hinterfragen, was man vergleicht. Das macht Poly hier leider nicht in einem ausreichenden Maße.



Der Vergleich hinkt halb auch einfach, das Shadermonster VII zu Undervolten und denTakt abzusenken macht die Karte natürlich sehr sparsam, der Takt ist ab einer gewissen Taktzahl nun mal der Hauptenergie Treiber. es ist eine Binsenweisheit das wenn man eine Karte mit mehr Shadern deutlich untertaktet und undervoltet sehr sparsam läuft.

Das hat halb nur wenig erstmal mit der generellen Effizienz zu tun. Der Aspekt kommt ja auch der 2070 Super entgegen,das ist im grunde ne gedrosselte 2080 die einfach noch mal nen gutes Spannungspolster bekommt damit sowohl die gedowngradeten 2080 wie auch die Ausschusschips funktionieren. 

Von all den Details mal abgesehen,ist es am Ende auch einfach irrelevant.


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2019)

Die Takt-Bereiche bei der R7 und der XT sind  sehr verschieden.(Stock)
Da ändert sich auch die erf. Spannung sobald man Hand anlegt.

Setz mal spassenshalber die R7 auf den selben Takt wie die XT von hks und Vgl. dann die fps/W in sup4k.
Die SoTR-Demo wäre auch net schlecht, weil net so ROP-bound.
(hks war ca. bei 1930-1950; dito Gedi mit der Taichi)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-315.html#post10057630

Das wäre ungefähr der Balance-Build von Gurdi: PT+20 (wurde das PT voll ausgenutzt?)
Radeon VII Overclocking & Undervolting

edit:
Das momentan das reale Gaming z.T. wesentlich anders ausschaut ist wohl ne Treibergeschichte.
Wird sich hoffentlich noch für die R7 ändern.

edit2:
Erstaunlich, das die Taichi wesentlich besser als CB ist. (Custom = ?)


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2019)

> Der OUT kann ruhig mal ein bisschen Sog entwickeln, das hilft dann auch der CPU.
> Zusätzlich hatten wir ja schonmal über nen kleinen 80er Lüfter OUT bei den Slots oberhalb der Graka gesprochen.





> @David
> Sehe ich das richtig das dein 140er Out unten sitzt? Wenn ja dann den über der Graka IN


Jetzt sagt wieder jeder was anderes  Zur Not muss ich halt beides austesten. Ich hab da oben im Deckel so eine  herausnehmbare Schiene, ist relativ easy den Lüfter zu montieren.

*@Gurdi*, ja siehst du richtig der 140er Out sitzt unten. Woanders kann er ja auch nicht sitzen, das ist halt der Lüfter der bei einem normalen Aufbau oben ist. Bei mir ist es halt verdreht.
*@RX480* also so wie auf deinem Bild werd ichs nicht einbauen. Ich sehe den Sinn dahinter, aber das sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, die Optik ist mir schon wichtig 



> Poly geht es um die Energieeffizienz


Poly geht es in erster Linie ums Erzeugen von unnötigen Diskussionen, weil er offenbar sonst nichts zu tun hat wie man sehr gut Tag für Tag in den News Bereichen sehen kann. 
In dem Thread hier hat das nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2019)

Die zusätzliche Bandbreite der VII sollte man nicht unterschätzen, beträgt bei mir immerhin 1,2Tbps.
Meine VII verbraucht dann aber auch ne Ecke mehr als HKS seine Navi.

@David: Probieren geht über studieren, du agierst halb gegen den Kamineffekt, es ist schwer das auf Dauer zu prognostizieren.


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2019)

Wenn Du mit der LM-Begutachtung fertig bist, kannst Du dann bitte noch SoTR benchen.
Habe oben mal ne Taichi z.Vgl. ergänzt.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> *@RX480* also so wie auf deinem Bild werd ichs nicht einbauen. Ich sehe den Sinn dahinter, aber das sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt, die Optik ist mir schon wichtig



Das war nur "paint", um bei der Diskussion mit Elistaer die Lage von nem zusätzlichen 80er zu besprechen.
Sinnvoll wäre Oben der 140er IN und so ein kleiner 80er OUT, falls der untere 140er OUT es net schafft.
Nenn es Plan "B".


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2019)

Hab ich schon gebencht, liegt aber auf dem Main. Ich denk am WE mal dran den hochzuladen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich denke mal, bis dahin können alle Diskussionen über die Eff. von Navi vs. R7  warten.
Mir sind Userbenchmarks mit vernünftigen Settings allemal lieber als kurzangebundene Reviewer.

edit: Einen Pferdefuss hat natürlich SoTR. 
Die R7 ist eher 4k und die XT eher 1440p tauglich.
Man bräuchte mal noch hks oder evga zusätzlich mit SoTR in 4k.


----------



## Elistaer (24. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit der LM-Begutachtung fertig bist, kannst Du dann bitte noch SoTR benchen.
> Habe oben mal ne Taichi z.Vgl. ergänzt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe meine 2 front und den unten liegenden heck Lüfter jetzt auf volle Leistung ca. 2000 RPM das hat schon einiges gebracht zumal der obere genau über die gpu bläst und der untere in die Backplate etwas Luft bringt. Ich muß jetzt nur noch die Temps kontrollieren das hab ich noch nicht gemacht. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
Invers ist schon ne interessante Geschichte. Saugt Dein NT innen im Gehäuse Luft an?
(würde dann ja oben die warme Luft z.T. rausnehmen)


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2019)

> Invers ist schon ne interessante Geschichte


Man muss halt irgendwo um denken 
Ich werde jetzt morgen einfach beides testen und mal meine Ergebnisse mitteilen. Sowohl GPU als auch CPU Temperaturen. Den Lüfter lasse ich mal erstmal genauso schnell drehen wie die anderen (idle ca. 550RPM, Last ca. 1000RPM) 



> Saugt Dein NT innen im Gehäuse Luft an?


Hat das NT nicht immer nen komplett eigenen Luftstrom?
Meins saugt von unten an, hinten wieder raus. Da kommt auch durch die Netzteilabdeckung nicht mal Luft aus dem Gehäuse zwischen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt Ausnahmen, z.Bsp. bei Jonsbo:


----------



## Elistaer (24. Oktober 2019)

Meines saugt auch von der gpu weg, Überlegung wäre nun noch 2 oder 3 Lüfter im Boden zu versenken und dort raus zu ziehen, soll laut Corsair auch so gedacht sein da braucht es eben welche die einen hohen Luft Durchsatz haben. 

@RX480 das ist aber ein normales Gehäuse, ich habe oben nicht einmal platz für Lüfter. Bzw keine möglichkeit welche zu verbauen. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (24. Oktober 2019)

Das war doch nur ein Bsp. für ein NT, das Innen ansaugt.(weil Davidwigald danach fragte)

Hat NIX mit Eurer Situation zu tun, bzw. wenig.

Wenn Dein NT schon warme Luft raus nimmt gehts Dir schon gut.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2019)

> Es gibt Ausnahmen, z.Bsp. bei Jonsbo:


Halte ich eigentlich für kein gutes Design. Was soll das für nen Vorteil haben?
Hat eigentlich ja nur Nachteile, das NT kriegt die warme Luft vom CPU Kühler ab.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Es gibt Ausnahmen, z.Bsp. bei Jonsbo:


Bekomme das Jonsbo U5 black.... Mal schauen ob die Temps besser oder schlechter sind oder besser

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (24. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob die Temps besser oder schlechter sind oder besser
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



2x besser sind besser als 1x schlechter also kann es nur besser werden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> 2x besser sind besser als 1x schlechter also kann es nur besser werden


Das U5 ist heute gekommen... Mindfactory hat die anderen Sachen noch nicht los geschickt weil noch die 6 X Ekl Lüfter lieferbar sind[emoji3525] der Rest steht schon bereit [emoji16]
Mal schauen wie sich das U5 ( unten 3x rein / oben 2x raus / hinten 1x raus und das Netzteil oben vorne raus) schlägt gegen mein jetziges Fractal Disgn Arc Midi R2 (unten 1x rein / vorne 2x rein / oben 2x raus und 1x hinten raus)

Das Arc hat 140mm und das U5 kann nur 120mm. Das U5 ist auch ein gutes Stück kleiner.

Ich glaube aber das Prinzip des U5 ist gut( es entsteht Druck von unten nach oben) die Graka bekommt schöne frische Luft von unten [emoji108]

Das die neue Heimat meiner Nitro [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (24. Oktober 2019)

Gefällt mir gut das Case, Schön dezent.


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Oktober 2019)

Wäre dies was für die Radeon 7 im AMD Referenzdesign
Mit Luftzufuhr direkt von unten auf die 3 Lüfter der Seven Treffend.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut das Case, Schön dezent.


Jo finde ich auch.... Habe lange gesucht.....
Ich glaube die graka wird gut gekühlt.... Aber die CPU einwenig schlechter als im Fractal.... Wir werden es sehen [emoji6]

Hoffe bekomme den Dark Rock 4 rein... Wird knapp... Max CPU Kühlerhöhe ist 160mm....der Dark Rock ist 159mm [emoji16]

Wollte eigentlich den Pro haben aber das passt leider nicht 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2019)

Falls es schon gepostet wurde und ichs übersehen habe dann sorry 
Andernfalls hier eins der ersten Reviews der Asus Tuf X3 Gaming:
YouTube
"Worst 5700XT, Period"

Da hat Asus ja echt mal wieder einen rausgehauen... 
War hier nicht auch jemand der sich die bestellen wollte? Ich würds lassen


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Oktober 2019)

NEUER AMD Treiber:
Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.10.2 Highlights

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-10-2


Support For
Call of Duty™: Modern Warfare
With ultra presets on the Radeon™ RX 5700 XT, achieve up to 18% better performance playing Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 
with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 edition 19.10.2 than with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.10.1. RS-322
The Outer Worlds™
With very high presets on the Radeon™ RX 5700 XT, achieve up to 8% better performance playing The Outer Worlds 
with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 edition 19.10.2 than with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition 19.10.1. RS-321
Chernobylite™ Early Access

Fixed Issues
Launching League of Legends™ may cause the display to remain blank for a few seconds.
Radeon Chill may create an incorrect registry entry when enabled or disabled.
Borderlands 3™ may experience an application hang after running the in-game benchmark or changing resolutions.
Flicker may be experienced while playing media in Movies and TV application when using some displays connected via USB Type-C.
Some Radeon RX Vega and Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may intermittently experience a thread stuck crash or TDR when there is a high GPU load active.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Falls es schon gepostet wurde und ichs übersehen habe dann sorry
> Andernfalls hier eins der ersten Reviews der Asus Tuf X3 Gaming:
> YouTube
> "Worst 5700XT, Period"
> ...



Es gab vorher schon mal einen Test der Karte,ich meine es wäre CB gewesen. Die Karte ist der letzte Müll.


----------



## Komolze (25. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Falls es schon gepostet wurde und ichs übersehen habe dann sorry
> Andernfalls hier eins der ersten Reviews der Asus Tuf X3 Gaming:
> YouTube
> "Worst 5700XT, Period"
> ...



Wie kann man einen Kühler nur so verkacken?


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das U5 ist heute gekommen





ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wäre dies was für die Radeon 7 im AMD Referenzdesign
> Mit Luftzufuhr direkt von unten auf die 3 Lüfter der Seven Treffend.



Für die R7 sicher ne interessante Variante.

Hier mal ein User bei CB: im Thread keine Probs mit NT-Temps
News - Jonsbo U5: Schlichtes Gehaeuse  wird groesser und umgebaut| Seite 5 | ComputerBase Forum

Mir persönlich gefallen Towerkühler überhaupt net. Eine preiswerte 240er AiO für 54€ würde sich anbieten:
Cooler Master Seidon 240V | CPU-Wasserkühlung bei notebooksbilliger.de
Die mitgelieferten Lüfter würde ich "nur" zum Kühlen der Backplate von der Nitro nehmen= drauflegen ala hks.
(da reichen 500U/min)

Stattdessen ein 5er Pack Arctic für unten+oben:
Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm Value Pack ab €'*'20,40 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ: als AiO für die CPU mit besseren Lüftern aber geringerer Förderleistung
ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 240 | CPU-Wasserkühlung bei notebooksbilliger.de

Am Wichtigsten wäre mir der hintere 120er IN, da würde ich mal ein mue mehr investieren:
Alphacool Susurro 120 1700rpm Black/Blue Edition ab €'*'14,97 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Davon könnte man auch zusätzlich 2 Stck. als Ghettomodd auf die R7 packen.
Das wäre dann das Maximum an Kühlung, was ohne große Umbauten geht.(3.88mmH₂O)

Wie bereits gepostet, geht natürlich auch bei Navi ein Ghettomodd+Kühler auf die Backplate.
Bietet sich bei Modellen mit 3 Lüftern an. Gedi mit Taichi: die Temps schauen gut aus


----------



## drstoecker (25. Oktober 2019)

Aio würde ich eher diese hier empfehlen, ganz neu/aktuell und dürfte sich von der Konkurrenz stark absetzen

ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 240 - Multi-Kompatible CPU Wasserkühlung, kompatibel mit I... https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07XT8VMJ7/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_xs_2yRSDbPN9Z8QN


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Danke,
Werde das im Post ergänzen. Die Lüfter schauen besser aus.(spart den Austausch)
(die Förderleistung ist allerdings geringer)

Prinzipiell , falls der Platz reicht, ist für so kleine AiO(x) eh der Push+Pull-Betrieb@1000U/min sinnvoll:
Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 im Test - AiO-Kuehlung in Push-Pull-Konfiguration - Hardwareluxx
Wobei die Lautstärke sicher immer nur kurz bei max. CPU-Last auftritt, hat man i.d.R. net AllCore dauerhaft 
in Games.

(x) kleine AiO in dem Sinne, das für nen 9900 eh ne 360er oder 280er angemessen wäre.
Für die sparsamen Ryzen 3700x sollte es mit 240 P+P dicke reichen.

edit:
Wer seine Ref.GPU auf Eiswolf umbaut, sollte einen kompatiblen Eisbär nehmen und Beide zu einem Loop verbinden ala Shadow mit seiner R7. Die Synergieeffekte sind beachtlich, weil CPU+GPU oft net gleichzeitig auf 
Vollast sind.(seine Radi-Lüfter langweilen sich in niedrigen Drehzahlen)
Alphacool Eiswolf 240 GPX Pro AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT M01 - Black | All-in-One GPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Alphacool Eisbaer LT240 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Beim U5 bin ich mir net sicher ob eine 360er ohne Weiteres passt, muss man mal schauen, Was am Case stört.
Alphacool Eisbaer LT360 CPU - Black | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
(wäre dann quasi vertauscht weil ja der 360er-CPU-Radi unten hin muss)
Für nen Eiswolf ist evtl. drehen der Graka per Riser sinnvoll ala Shadow: wg. Luftblasen
(Gehäuse ist kein U5)


----------



## drstoecker (25. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@RX480
solch einem System hatte ich auch mal


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
wenns net auf die Optik ankommt, sondern nur auf leichte Montage für "linke Hände" ist diese trockene Lösung, ohne Befüllen net schlecht.
Passt evtl. sogar zu nem U5 mit 360er unten+240er oben.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Jo,
> wenns net auf die Optik ankommt, sondern nur auf leichte Montage für "linke Hände" ist diese trockene Lösung, ohne Befüllen net schlecht.
> Passt evtl. sogar zu nem U5 mit 306er unten+240er oben.


Brauche kein Radi [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Logisch, die Nitro ist schon cool.

btw.
War doch nur ein Ideenaustausch für Leute mit Ref., die außerdem den Vorteil von kompatibel mit TrixxBoost hat.


----------



## Boss_demo (25. Oktober 2019)

Leute habe jetzt meine Nitro + zum Austausch zurück zu Mindfactory geschickt ... hattet ihr auch ein starkes fiepen bei 3 stelligen frames? Ich kann sowas gar nicht ab haben.


----------



## murxi (25. Oktober 2019)

So heute habe ich miene Powercolor RX 5700 XT Red Dragon bekommen. Mein Netzteil vom Ende 2012 ein Corsair HX 750 ist noch drin im PC, Grafikkarte eingebaut und PC auch gleich innen Gereinigt. Danach Treiber installiert und FurMark laufen lassen um die 30 min und dann noch der voreingestellt full HD test. Lief Problemlos, der voreingestellt Test  brachte das Ergebnis mit dem alten I7 3770K GPU, OpenGL and OpenCL database er ist noch nicht übertaktet kommt aber noch. Damit sollte mir mein NT keine Sorgen machen nehme ich an ?


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Das Corsair HX 750 hat ne HoldUp Time von 17,6ms. Da kannste OCen nach Belieben und auch ne große CPU einbauen.
Corsair HX750 im Test - Das neue Platinum Modell  - Holdup-Time und Timing, Housekeeping (4/9)


----------



## Boss_demo (25. Oktober 2019)

murxi schrieb:


> So heute habe ich miene Powercolor RX 5700 XT Red Dragoin bekommen. Mein Netzteil vom Ende 2012 ein Corsair HX 750 ist noch drin im PC, Grafikkarte eingebaut und PC auch gleich innen Gereinigt. Danach Treiber installiert und FurMark laufen lassen um die 30 min und dann noch der voreingestellt full HD test. Lief Problemlos, der voreingestellt Test  brachte das Ergebnis mit dem alten I7 3770K GPU, OpenGL and OpenCL database er ist noch nicht übertaktet kommt aber noch. Damit sollte mir mein NT keine Sorgen machen nehme ich an ?



Wenn es funktioniert ist doch gut aber ich würde trotzdem mal in Betracht ziehen, bald ein neues Netzteil anzuschaffen da, dass alte Netzteil schon gut ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (25. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Leute habe jetzt meine Nitro + zum Austausch zurück zu Mindfactory geschickt ... hattet ihr auch ein starkes fiepen bei 3 stelligen frames? Ich kann sowas gar nicht ab haben.



Bis jetzt ist mir nichts aufgefallen, aber wenn ich Ingame bin habe ich auch immer Kopfhörer auf.
Falls da was fiept ist es nicht lauter als meine Gehäuselüfter.

Ich teste das heute Abend mal ohne Headset auf den Standardsettings der Nitro+.


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Wäre ja nur blöd, wenns unter 142fps = Fps-Limit FRTC auftritt.(bei nem 144Hz-Moni)
Sollte man wg. Gamemenüs eh anmachen.

Ob man in jedem Game 142fps braucht, ist auch zu hinterfragen.
Würde ne Graka so auf ca. 95% Auslastung einstellen= kühler+leiser.


----------



## murxi (25. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Wenn es funktioniert ist doch gut aber ich würde trotzdem mal in Betracht ziehen, bald ein neues Netzteil anzuschaffen da, dass alte Netzteil schon gut ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat



Hab aber noch Garantie drauf


----------



## kingkooltoni (25. Oktober 2019)

Könnt ihr mir ein kostenloses Programm für die Grafikkarte empfehlen womit ich eine Belastung simulieren kann und die bei jedem Durchlauf die gleiche ist. Ein Game zocken ist da ja immer unterschiedlich. Mir gehts dabei nicht um Leistung von der Karte sondern eher um die Temps. Würde gerne paar Einstellungen der Gehäuselüfter testen.


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (25. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir ein kostenloses Programm für die Grafikkarte empfehlen womit ich eine Belastung simulieren kann und die bei jedem Durchlauf die gleiche ist. Ein Game zocken ist da ja immer unterschiedlich. Mir gehts dabei nicht um Leistung von der Karte sondern eher um die Temps. Würde gerne paar Einstellungen der Gehäuselüfter testen.



3DMark Demo auf Steam, Superposition Benchmark von Unigine oder eher sowas wie Furmark?


----------



## kingkooltoni (25. Oktober 2019)

ResurrectTheSun schrieb:


> 3DMark Demo auf Steam, Superposition Benchmark von Unigine oder eher sowas wie Furmark?



Mir sagen die alle nichts  welches von denen kann man mir empfehlen? Wie gesagt, will nur die Temps tracken bzw. beobachten


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

2x hintereinander 4k optimized Preset
UNIGINE Benchmarks

Reicht für ungefähr analoge Temps wie bei heavy Games nach 2h.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2019)

> Ob man in jedem Game 142fps braucht, ist auch zu hinterfragen.
> Würde ne Graka so auf ca. 95% Auslastung einstellen= kühler+leiser.


Ich weiß nicht ob ich ne Ausnahme bin, aber ich sehe selbst zwischen 100 fps und 144 fps einen Unterschied.
Spiele allerdings aber auch keine Strategie Spiele oder sowas.
Meine letzten Games sind alle relativ schnelle Games (SWBF2, CoD, Doom)



> Mir sagen die alle nichts  welches von denen kann man mir empfehlen? Wie gesagt, will nur die Temps tracken bzw. beobachten


Wie schon gesagt definitiv Superposition 4k optimized.
Bei mir simuliert SP4k innerhalb von 1-2 min ungefähr 1 Stunde Gaming von den Temperaturen her.


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

144 x 0,95=137 und net 100, falls Du tatsächlich 144fps bisher geschafft hast.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Leute habe jetzt meine Nitro + zum Austausch zurück zu Mindfactory geschickt ... hattet ihr auch ein starkes fiepen bei 3 stelligen frames? Ich kann sowas gar nicht ab haben.


Ne erst ab 500 fps 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## kingkooltoni (25. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich ne Ausnahme bin, aber ich sehe selbst zwischen 100 fps und 144 fps einen Unterschied.



Ist bei mir auch so sehe auch direkt einen Unterschied. War damals auch der einzige von meinen Freunden dem direkt aufgefallen ist das "Der Hobbit" mit mehr Frames im Kino läuft als alle anderen Filme bisher ohne zu wissen das es wirklich so ist. Deswegen ist es für mich auch ein Krampf wenn ich Konsolen Spiele zocken muss mit 30 FPS... geht gar nicht


----------



## Elistaer (25. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so sehe auch direkt einen Unterschied. War damals auch der einzige von meinen Freunden dem direkt aufgefallen ist das "Der Hobbit" mit mehr Frames im Kino läuft als alle anderen Filme bisher ohne zu wissen das es wirklich so ist. Deswegen ist es für mich auch ein Krampf wenn ich Konsolen Spiele zocken muss mit 30 FPS... geht gar nicht


Ganz erlich, ich war immer ein Verfechter von wegen alles über 60 FPS / Hz is sinnlos und Geld verbrennen.

Jetzt mit höherer Auflösung und 144 FPS / Hz bin ich anderer Meinung, es gibt definitiv Spiele die davon profitieren in war thunder fällt mir das massiv auf weil ich a Gegner aufgrund der Auflösung schneller sehe und b durch das mehr an FPS schneller reagieren kann. Dazu anti lag was alles noch etwas schneller macht. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Oktober 2019)

Dieses zieht nun in mein jetziges System. Hab alles an meinen Arbeitskollegen verkauft bis auf Netzteil, Grafikkarte und ssds.

Er bekommt auch mein altes Netzteil (Seasonic X650)

Mein System liegt bei Mindfactory bereit... Die fehlende 2x 3er Ekl Lüfter sind heute dort angekommen, aber leider nur 1x 3er Paket... Die anderen sollen nächsten Mittwoch kommen [emoji15]
Und ich dachte ich kann dieses WE schon ein neues Zuhause für meine Nitro basteln [emoji2369]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2019)

> falls Du tatsächlich 144fps bisher geschafft hast.


Mit der 5700XT? Ohne Probleme.
Alles was mit Vulkan läuft hat unglaubliche Performance. 
Doom z.B. läuft mit konstant 144 FPS selbst wenn ich ALLES auf Ultra drehe (außer Auflösungsskalierung mit 4k oder sowas natürlich)


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

ID-Games@Vulkan sind ne Ausnahme. In den meisten DX11-Games@WQHD wird man net so schnell die 144fps schaffen.

Schau Dir in Games halt die avg. Fps an und leg mal das Fps-Limit bei ca. 95%, z.Bsp. 
Avg.144 x0,95 = 137 oder 144*0,9 =130fps. 
An Deinem Moni ändert sich ja durch Freesync kaum etwas.

Für so hohe avg.  Fps(144) wirst Du schon net mehr Maxed spielen können. Mit einigen Reglern ne Stufe runter wirds evtuell gehen.(avg. = durchschnittliche Fps)

Bitte jetzt net erzählen, das Du mit maxed Gamesettings(>Ultra) die 144fps in fast allen Games hast:


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2019)

Nein hab ich nicht 
Hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt, hatte mich tatsächlich auf Vulkan bezogen und mir ist auch bewusst, dass das ne Ausnahme ist.
In DX11 geschweige denn DX12 hab ich natürlich nicht avg 144. 
GTA5 mit DX11, alles auf hoch, paar kleinere Sachen auf Ultra, MSAAx4 hab ich so avg. ~100 FPS
SWBF2 mit DX12, alles auf Hoch Preset, avg ~120 FPS

Und warum war das jetzt so, dass man auf 95% limitieren sollte? Also welchen Vorteil hab ich damit?


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Erstmal ein mue kühler/leiser bei genauso guten min.Fps.
und
Falls man AntiLag net benutzt, wird durch Fps-Limit die "Backpressure" auf die Pipeline geringer und das Inputlag kleiner.
100% Auslastung ist halt net ideal.

Mit AntiLag muss man experimentieren. Soll wohl net in jedem Game gleichgut funzen.


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (25. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Deine Karte musst eben undervolten...Du musst am besten das silent BIOS (195 w) nutzen.
> Stelle mal im Wattman PT auf +10
> Dann stellste deine Spannung & Taktkurve min auf 800mv und max auf 1076mv und den Takt auf 1998mhz... Dann denn Mittelpunkt der Kurve etwas hochziehen bis du eine gerade Linie hast [emoji106]Und auf übernehmen drücken.... Und teste mal ob es stabil durch SP4K läuft.... Wenn ja mal den Stresstest Timespy extrem durchlaufen lassen und deine Temps und Taktraten mit Gpuz loggen.
> 
> ...


Hier ist mein Benchmark mit den Settings die Evgasüchtiger empfohlen hat.
(Das war jetzt mit ca. 5 Benchmarks nacheinander)


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2019)

> Falls man AntiLag net benutzt, wird durch Fps-Limit die "Backpressure" auf die Pipeline geringer und das Inputlag kleiner.
> 100% Auslastung ist halt net ideal.


In Titeln wo ich über 144 komme agiert doch aber Vsync auch schon als Limiter oder nicht? 
Wenn ich in Doom z.b. Vsync aus mache hab ich fast 170 FPS. Die Karte läuft also bei 144 FPS nicht mal am Anschlag. 

In SWBF2 pder GTA5 würde ein Limit auf ~137 auch nichts bringen weil ich sowieso nicht so hoch komme.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Oktober 2019)

ResurrectTheSun schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Benchmark mit den Settings die Evgasüchtiger empfohlen hat.
> (Das war jetzt mit ca. 5 Benchmarks nacheinander)


Sieht Top aus 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> In Titeln wo ich über 144 komme agiert doch aber Vsync auch schon als Limiter oder nicht?
> In SWBF2 pder GTA5 würde ein Limit auf ~137 auch nichts bringen weil ich sowieso nicht so hoch komme.



Vsync ist eigentlich net zu empfehlen. Da ist die Backpressure am größten.
Meist kommt dann noch Double/Triplebuffer hinzu = ganz großes Inputlag.
(macht man nur bei Games, die extrem schlecht streamen und ruckeln ohne Ende)

Am Besten bei so hohen Fps knapp unter Vsync das Limit setzen, z.Bsp. 142 ist ne klare Ansage.
Jahrelang war genau 144 etwas problematisch.

In Games wo Du nur 110fps mit Deinen Gamesettings schaffst nimmst Du dann 0,95x 110=105fps
und wo es nur für 75-80fps reicht halt 75x0,95=71 evtl. 72 fps.
Das wäre gerade gut für den Moni, weil das Bild quasi verdoppelt wird durch das LFC.
Die Darstellung wird bei ca. 70-72 fps immer mit den doppelten 140-144 Hz erfolgen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Oktober 2019)

Langsam überlege ich mir doch wieder eine Geforce einzubauen.

Letzte Meldung bevor das System komplett einfror.

Der Anzeigetreiber "amdkmdap" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.

Ja danke auch. Und nein, ich will keine Ausreden hören, auch kein ja hast Spannungen angehoben oder dies gemacht? Eine Karte hat out of the box zu laufen. Punkt.  Das AMD es seit Jahren nicht hinbekommt bei Multimonitor mit verschiedenen Frequenzen den Speicher runter zu takten, ok.  Das die Treiber immer Macken haben, ok. Bei einem instabilen System hört der Spaß auf.

Und ja, die Fehler sind reproduzierbar. Manchmal bleibt bei Spielen und wenn ich den VLC nutze das Bild stehen Ton läuft weiter. Ratet mal wo das nicht der Fall war? genau bei meiner 1080.  Das mir jetzt in 2 Wochen mehrfach der Treiber abgeschmiert ist, hatte ich wo auch nicht? Genau, bei der 1080.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Oktober 2019)

> Am Besten bei so hohen Fps knapp unter Vsync das Limit setzen, z.Bsp. 142 ist ne klare Ansage.
> Jahrelang war genau 144 etwas problematisch.
> 
> In Games wo Du nur 110fps mit Deinen Gamesettings schaffst nimmst Du dann 0,95x 110=105fps
> ...


Eigentlich blöd, dass ich mir darüber Gedanken mache, weil ich seit ich denken kann Vsync als Limiter nutze und nie was von Input Lag gespürt hab 

Was sollte ich denn als Limiter nehmen? Einfach FRTC im Treiber?
Wäre ja am einfachsten. Da einfach global die FPS limitieren bei Doom z.b. auf 142
Und wenn man was anderes zockt, z.b. GTA wo ich avg ~100 mache dann auf 95.
Mit dem Radeon Overlay sind das ja nur 2 Klicks. 
Alles andere als Limiter wäre mir wohl zu umständlich, weil ich schon manchmal 3 verschiedene Games an einem Tag zocke.


----------



## kingkooltoni (25. Oktober 2019)

In den Games selber kann man doch meistens bei Anzeige die max. FPS einstellen?


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was sollte ich denn als Limiter nehmen? Einfach FRTC im Treiber?
> Wäre ja am einfachsten. Da einfach global die FPS limitieren bei Doom z.b. auf 142
> Und wenn man was anderes zockt, z.b. GTA wo ich avg ~100 mache dann auf 95.
> Mit dem Radeon Overlay sind das ja nur 2 Klicks.



Jo, ist auch bei globale Einstellungen am sichersten, in Gameprofilen net immer so.



kingkooltoni schrieb:


> In den Games selber kann man doch meistens bei Anzeige die max. FPS einstellen?



Wenn vorhanden = net schlecht.
Ein Limiter den das Game selbst anbietet ist natürlich genauer, falls es Den gibt.
(ist net in allen Games  angeboten)

btw.
Es gibt auch Games, wo FRTC net geht, da bleibt wirklich der Limiter vom Game und wenns Den auch net gibt, Vsync.

edit:
RTSS ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit, wird aber bei manchen Games wg. AntiCheat net als Overlay zugelassen.
Damit kann man auch die Sensordaten von HWinfo einblenden.
z.Bsp. bei Destiny 2 gehts net


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2019)

Hier noch der SOTR Bench der VII und der 5700er gepimpt. Die VII hängt aber auch schon im CPU Limit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (25. Oktober 2019)

Da darf die R7 dann auch gern etwas mehr W verbrauchen. In 4k wärs sicher noch deutlicher.
Eigentlich machen Beide Ihre Sache sehr gut = min Fps.


----------



## drstoecker (25. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Langsam überlege ich mir doch wieder eine Geforce einzubauen.
> 
> Letzte Meldung bevor das System komplett einfror.
> 
> ...


Versuch’s nochmal mit nem cleaninstall! Läuft das ganze System stock ?


----------



## Gurdi (25. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hier noch der SOTR Bench der VII und der 5700er gepimpt. Die VII hängt aber auch schon im CPU Limit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In UHD hat die Navi dann wirklich keine Chance mehr.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Oktober 2019)

Tja da freut man sich auf das neue Call of Duty und dann das 
Hat hier vielleicht schon jemand das Game?

Kriege Blackscreens nach ~5 min ingame. 
Temperaturen sind so weit normal und bisher lief ja auch jedes Game einwandfrei was ich gespielt hab (SWBF2, Doom, GTA5, Metro 2033, Gears 5)
Nur eben jetzt CoD nicht


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

CoD:Modern Warfare - COD MW Black Screen | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Oktober 2019)

Also Shader neu installieren?
Ein Anheben der min Spannung auf 775mV hat nichts gebracht. Als nächstes könnte ich noch SOC anheben.
Auffällig ist, die Blackscreens kommen immer nach einem Tod, wenn die Kamera rauszoomt. Vermute, dass es doch irgendwie mit der Spannung zusammenhängt, denn da gibts bestimmt ein paar Millisekunden nach einem Tod wo die Karte runtertaktet.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht kommt das Game nur aus dem Vollbild in einen komischen Fenstermodus.
Raus+Reintabben oder mit ALT+Enter 2x umschalten.

Der Link vorhin kann Alles mögliche sein, z.Bsp. kann das Game nach nem Crash von sich aus einen SafeMode anbieten, 
dann wird mit Default Settings gestartet und der ShaderCache durch das Game neu erstellt.
oder selbst veranlassen: = Config. Dateien löschen
[Sammelthread] Call of Duty Modern Warfare (2019) - Seite 17

Im Launcher mal Rechtsklick auf das Game/Eigenschaften und Reparieren wäre auch net verkehrt.

Und mal bei der Game.exe/Eigenschaften die Vollbildoptimierung ON/OFF.

Neue Games sind halt manchmal buggy und den neuen Adrenalin 19.10.2 haben noch net Viele drauf, 
so das leider kaum Erfahrungen vorliegen. Da kannste wirklich nur im Gameforum nachfragen.
Bei NV scheints ja auch net bei Allen reibungslos zu funzen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Oktober 2019)

Ja ich schätze ich bleib mal ruhig. Da kommen vielleicht noch Updates. 


> Raus+Reintabben oder mit ALT+Enter 2x umschalten.


Hab ich probiert, hat nichts gebracht 


> oder selbst veranlassen: = Config. Dateien löschen


Hab ich jetzt auch mal gemacht. 1 Runde lief stabil, allerdings kam dieser vorankündigende Hänger von 4-5 sekunden zwischendurch einmal, ein Blackscreen aber nicht
Allerdings hab ich nach der Neuinstallation fürchterliches Tearing. So als ob Freesync nicht funktionieren würde...


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Gibts in dem Game RIS, dann OFF.
dito HDR
AntiLag auch erstmal net benutzen  oder falls bisher noch net genutzt auch mal AntiLag probieren,
falls der Spannungsabfall dann kleiner wäre.

Treiber 19.10.2 sollte eigentlich schon das Registry-Problem mit Chill gelöst haben.
Chill OFF

Ansonsten könnten Speicherprobleme stören. Mal den W10-Ram mit dem ISLC vor Spielstart
aufräumen: Purge StandbyList
Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP

Auslagerungsdatei prinzipiell auf 16GB

btw.
Das Tearing nach der Neuinstallation der Shader liegt u.U. an der geringeren Framerate <1/2 x144Hz.
Das Game muss ja erstmal alle Shader neu erstellen , sich quasi einruckeln.
Ist auch bei manchen Benchmarks so, das erst Durchlauf 2 smooth ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Oktober 2019)

> btw.
> Das Tearing nach der Neuinstallation der Shader liegt u.U. an der geringeren Framerate <1/2 x144Hz.
> Das Game muss ja erstmal alle Shader neu erstellen , sich quasi einruckeln.
> Ist auch bei manchen Benchmarks so, das erst Durchlauf 2 smooth ist.


Ich trottel 
Nach der Neuinstallation im abgesicherten Modus stand die Frequenz ingame auf 60 
Mit 100 FPS bei 60Hz zocken das ergibt natürlich logischerweise Tearing 

Naja Blackscreens leider immer noch. Allerdings wieder nicht beim reinen Gameplay, sondern diesmal bei der Rückkehr ins Menü (?)

*Edit: *
Mit folgender Variante hab ich jetzt 2 Runden keine Blackscreens gehabt:
min Spannung 775mV, Anti Lag on, FRTC off, RIS off, Game FPS Begrenzung on und im rahmenlosen Fenstermodus gespielt.
Jetzt ist die Frage, welches von den 6 settings hats gebracht  Mal sehen ob ichs rausfinde.
*Edit 2:* Es ist nicht RIS und nicht Anti Lag. Sowohl on als auch off klappen auch. Anti Lag kann auch gar nicht, funktioniert ja gar nicht in DX12 
Bleibt nur min Spannung, der Fenstermodus oder tatsächlich FRTC.
Das muss aber bis morgen warten 
*Edit 3:
Es liegt an FRTC. *
Warum auch immer. Ich hab jede erdenkliche Kombination aus allen o.g. Settings jetzt durch. Sobald FRTC aus ist und ich den ingame Limiter nutze, läuft es.


----------



## Frontline25 (26. Oktober 2019)

Uff... Endlich geschafft Windoof neu aufzusetzen.

Irgendwas war nicht richtig, wodurch durch windows der Treiber Instabil wurde, abstürzte und Windows beschädigte, wodurch der Treiber eher und schneller/Fataler abstürzt -> Schleife bis nichts mehr ging....

Aber bis ichs erst rausgefunden hab... argh... Windoof wollte nähmlich die ganze Zeit die Festplatte prüfen... 

Naja Positiv: 
Win 10 läuft nun per UEFI -> 3-5 Sekunden boot Zeit 
Download wieder mit voller Datenrate 420k - 450k


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Versuch’s nochmal mit nem cleaninstall! Läuft das ganze System stock ?




Jupp, neuste Treiber sind drauf inkl. vorheriger Deinstallation mit DDU.


----------



## kilou (26. Oktober 2019)

Wer eine XT für unter 400€ haben will der sollte sich mal die CyberWeek Angebote eines großen deutschen Händlers anschauen. 
Ist zwar „nur“ eine ASRock Challenger aber vllt hat der eine oder andere ja Verwendung dafür.
Kostet aktuell 389€


----------



## drstoecker (26. Oktober 2019)

kilou schrieb:


> Wer eine XT für unter 400€ haben will der sollte sich mal die CyberWeek Angebote eines großen deutschen Händlers anschauen.
> Ist zwar „nur“ eine ASRock Challenger aber vllt hat der eine oder andere ja Verwendung dafür.
> Kostet aktuell 389€


Im Marktplatz hier ist auch eine drin mit Arctic Kühler.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur min Spannung, der Fenstermodus oder tatsächlich FRTC.
> Es liegt an FRTC. [/B][/U]
> Warum auch immer. Ich hab jede erdenkliche Kombination aus allen o.g. Settings jetzt durch. Sobald FRTC aus ist und ich den ingame Limiter nutze, läuft es.



Jo, der inGame-Limiter ist immer zu bevorzugen.

btw.
Dann müsste doch jetzt auch Vollbild normal funzen.
Im Vollbild sollte evtl. die Core-Spannung net so stark schwanken wie im Fenstermodus.
edit2: gbm31 im R7-Thread hat auch ein Problem mit Vollbild/Fenster allerdings in GRB:
"Ich kann z.B. GR Breakpoint gerade nur im randlosen Fenster spielen, sonst minimiert es sich ständig."

Generell:
Manche Games sind in den Menüs verbuggt. Da gibts gerne mal nen Crash. Meist ist der Treiber net mal zurückgesetzt. 
Halt nur ein internes Problem vom Game.

Ich würde im Zweifelsfall auch net permanent das Overlay für die Sensoranzeige benutzen.
Reicht doch im Systemtray die Temps zu haben.(per HWinfo) 
Wenn einem der Lüfter zu laut vorkommt, mal aus dem Game raustabben und nachschauen.

Wie arbeitet eigentlich AMD-Link, muss ReLive an sein um den Wattman(Sensordaten) auf dem Smartphone anzuzeigen?
Ein im Hintergrund offener Wattman kann natürlich genauso wie ReLive+Overlay störend sein = mehr Overhead.

edit:
Bei Rucklern auch mal den Ressourcenmonitor mitlaufen lassen, net das einzelne CPU-Cores auf 100% laufen.
Dann hilft meistens den PC neu starten.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

Ingame Limiter sind immer besser und erzeugen eigentlich auch stets den gewünschten Effekt, Reduzierung des InputLags bzw. der Bildausgabe. Ein externe Limiter kann je nach Spiel sogar gegenteilig wirken, das sollte man von Fall zu Fall beurteilen.


----------



## openSUSE (26. Oktober 2019)

Möchte zwar keinem den Mund wässrig machen, aber das ist doch schon ein gutes Angebot.

€ 86,90 *Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700/5700XT Reference, Wasserkühlung*
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700'/'5700XT Reference, Wasserkuehlung transparent


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Passend dazu die Minimalaustattung:
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
Alphacool AGB Universal Halterung, Befestigung'/'Montage
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany

Da kann man sich auch 2 sehr gute Lüfter gönnen = spart Push+Pull (Platz):
Alphacool Susurro 120 1700rpm Black/Blue Edition ab €'*'14,97 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wer Platz hat kann auch die normalen Lüfter als Push+Pull verbauen:
Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm Value Pack ab €'*'20,40 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hks1981 (26. Oktober 2019)

Also bevor ich da 200€ Plus in eine Wakü stecke, kauf ich  mir einfach eines der Spitzenmodelle, hab auch ein ruhiges System und gute Temps. 

Ist nur interessant wenn man schon eine Wakü im System hat. Aber mit der Devil, Nitro oder Gaming X ist sas Niveau schon verdammt hoch und ob ich nun 65c oder 44c habe auf der Karte ist doch der Karte völlig schnuppe.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

So ein Minimalset lässt sich später easy um nen Radi für die CPU erweitern , da die Pumpe das auch noch schafft.
Würde daher eher  nen CustomLoop als einmalige Anschaffung bei Gehäusekosten verbuchen.
und
Es gibt Leute, die ne Ref. haben. = Aufwertung.
Ne Ref hat außerdem den Vorteil, das TrixxBoost funzt.

Refs sollte es auch günstig gebraucht oder als Schnäppchen geben.
(z.Bsp. Deine verkorkste A4 rückgebaute)


----------



## hks1981 (26. Oktober 2019)

Also ich würde auch keinem mehr empfehlen bei soviel Custom was es jetzt schon gibt eine Ref Karte zu kaufen. Am Anfang wo es noch keine gab, klar aber jetzt eine Ref zu holen wäre nur dann Sinnvoll wenn man A schon eine Wakü hat oder B wenn man bewusst die Lautstärke und die Wärme in Kauf nimmt und einem nicht stört, denn auch mit der Refkarte ist ja spielen möglich.

TrixxBoost hatten wir auch schon mal gehabt es ist nett aber auch da man dies ständig einschalten muss und auch in Games wie Anno oder Gears5 zu Problemen mit den Settings kommen kann jetzt für mich keine Aufwertung.

Bitte bleiben wir auch dabei, die RX5700XT ist eine Mittelklasse Karte mehr nicht! Ich habe einfach nur den Fehler gemacht und nicht gewartet bis es Customs gibt. Der Fehler passiert mir kein zweites mal.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Mit h2o@TB kann man sogar die XT am 4k-Freesync-TV nutzen.
Deine Air wird dann schon etwas laut.

Aber sowas ist eh Geschmackssache.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

320 für ne ne 5700er Ref + 85 Block an nem bereits vorhanden WaKü System sind nen guter Deal wie ich finde. XT Build draus machen und ab dafür. Silent Power für low.


----------



## Komolze (26. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Leute habe jetzt meine Nitro + zum Austausch zurück zu Mindfactory geschickt ... hattet ihr auch ein starkes fiepen bei 3 stelligen frames? Ich kann sowas gar nicht ab haben.



meine nitro ist genauso absolut Spulenfiepenfrei wie es die Referenz war die ich hatte


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Die AMD-Link App scheint ja fürs Monitoring supi zu funzen:
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread
zusätzlich
Ändern von Einstellungen "on the Fly" muss man mal testen.


----------



## Komolze (26. Oktober 2019)

@Oi!Olli
Ich hatte einige Seiten vorher von seltsamen Problemen mit meiner Radeon berichtet die einfach mit keinem Treiber weg waren. Auch DDU usw. Eine Windows 10 Neuinstallation hats gebracht und ich habe gar keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Oktober 2019)

> btw.
> Dann müsste doch jetzt auch Vollbild normal funzen.
> Im Vollbild sollte evtl. die Core-Spannung net so stark schwanken wie im Fenstermodus.


Werde ich jetzt gleich testen. Kam leider heute den ganzen Tag nicht dazu, aber werde gleich meine Wunsch Settings mit FRTC off testen.
Heißt: Vollbild + Ingame Limiter + Anti Lag off + Chill off + RIS on
Mal sehen obs funzt. Ich hoffe es. Wenn ja, ziemlich merkwürdig, dass FRTC Blackscreens verursacht 

Zusätzlich werd ich mal schauen in den anderen Games ob es einen Ingame Limiter gibt. Da FRTC jetzt offenbar solche Probleme hervorruft, bin ich ja fast schon wieder eher für Vsync als Limiter FALLS es keinen Ingame Limiter gibt. Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Werde ich jetzt gleich testen. Kam leider heute den ganzen Tag nicht dazu, aber werde gleich meine Wunsch Settings mit FRTC off testen.
> Heißt: Vollbild + Ingame Limiter + Anti Lag off + Chill off + RIS on
> Mal sehen obs funzt. Ich hoffe es. Wenn ja, ziemlich merkwürdig, dass FRTC Blackscreens verursacht
> 
> Zusätzlich werd ich mal schauen in den anderen Games ob es einen Ingame Limiter gibt. Da FRTC jetzt offenbar solche Probleme hervorruft, bin ich ja fast schon wieder eher für Vsync als Limiter FALLS es keinen Ingame Limiter gibt. Damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme.



Der beste Limiter ist eigentlich der aus dem RivaTuner vom Afterburner.


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

Oftmals ist das in-game VSYNC in spielen verbuggt und führt zu microstuttering und sogar zu abstürzen !
Die lösung ist einfach, aktiviere im Treiber VSYNC für alle anwendungen auf deiner 5700xt
.https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/64ha1g/tip_use_nvidia_driver_vsync_over_ingame_vsync_if/


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der beste Limiter ist eigentlich der aus dem RivaTuner vom Afterburner.



Jo, wenn er geht ist RTSS net schlecht, funzt leider net bei allen Games.
Vorteil RTSS= CPU basiert = genauer als das GPU-basierte FRTC.
Guru3D RTSS Rivatuner Statistics Server Download 7.2.3 build 20686
FRTC geht aber auch bei Games, wo RTSS net funzt.
(in den globalen Einstellungen aktivieren)



Derrman schrieb:


> Oftmals ist das in-game VSYNC in spielen verbuggt und führt zu microstuttering und sogar zu abstürzen !
> Die lösung ist einfach, aktiviere im Treiber VSYNC für alle anwendungen auf deiner 5700xt
> .https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/64ha1g/tip_use_nvidia_driver_vsync_over_ingame_vsync_if/



Game Vsync oder Treiber Vsync würde ich erst als Letztes nutzen, wenn alles Andere net geht.(x)
Siehe Unterhaltung zum Inputlag letzte Nacht.
Außerdem machts an nem 144Hz WQHD-Moni eh keinen Sinn, weil man gar net 144fps schafft.
Solange es geht ist Freesync+Fps-Limit ideal.

(x) Für sowas müsst man die Moni-Frequenz runter nehmen und Gamesettings anpassen, um z.Bsp.
60 oder 100 oder 120Hz(Fps) stabil zu schaffen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Oktober 2019)

Ok ich habs jetzt getestet mit jeweils 3 Anläufen.
Es liegt nicht nur an FRTC sondern zusätzlich am Vollbild.

Fenster + FRTC off = läuft
Fenster + FRTC on = läuft nicht -> Vermutung ab hier es liegt an FRTC aber dann...
Vollbild + FRTC off = läuft nicht
Vollbild + FRTC on = läuft nicht
Es liegt also an einer Kombination aus beidem.

Da ich jetzt einfach nur zocken will, werd ich den ganzen Quatsch im Treiber jetzt sein lassen und halt im Fenstermodus zocken. 
Heißt alles global auf Off außer Image Sharpening. CoD hat ja Gott sei Dank den Ingame Limiter.

Und für Games ohne ingame Limiter nehme ich halt Vsync. Ich weiß, dass FRTC vielleicht besser wäre, oder RTSS aber ich hab keine Lust bei jedem Game irgendwas anderes zu verwenden und ich will auch nichts im Hintergrund laufen haben wie RTSS. Vsync funzt in jedem Spiel, ich hab seit Jahren keine Probleme mit Vsync als Limiter und hab nie was vom Input Lag gespürt und kann auch keinen Unterschied feststellen ob ich in Doom jetzt mit FRTC auf 142 limitiere oder mit VSync auf 144.


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

Nvidias V-sync arbeitet perfekt und das wird bei AMD nicht anders aussehen, einmal auf ON (Wichtig !!! - Alle Anwendungen !!!) stellen und fertig.

Die hohen ms-werte fallen rapide dank "forced V-Sync"
Es wird nicht ohne grund häufig empfohlen das In-Game V-Sync komplett zu deaktivieren.
Das sind meine erfahrungen und die erfahrungen vieler anderer :
https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/64ha1g/tip_use_nvidia_driver_vsync_over_ingame_vsync_if/

Das ganze Internet ist eigentlich voll damit !  "VSYNC causes stutters" 
Man sollte es auf jeden fall probieren wenn ein spiel sich ruckelig anfühlt. Sehr oft ist ein verbuggtes in-game V-Sync die ursache.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Bitte hier weiter diskutieren:
[Erklärung] Über Vsync und den Zusammenhang zu input lag und Bildstottern bei 60 Hz und 120/144 Hz

Wenn ein NVer mit nem alten 60Hz-Moni Vsync nimmt ist das OK.
Aber für moderne schnellere Monis sinnlos.

Es gibt net umsonst Freesync.
Doom mit extrem hohen Fps>144Hz ist ne Ausnahme, da kann man Vsync als Limiter verwenden.


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

V.Sync: Driver or Game ?
Disabling in-game v-sync and forcing v-sync in the NVIDIA drivers often seems to fix or greatly improve frame-pacing issues.´

Blur Busters Forums • View topic - V-Sync: Driver or Game?

Wie gesagt, es kann bei kleineren rucklern und anderen problemen ungemein helfen
Ich bin leider in Zeitnot und muss weg, probiert es einfach mal und ihr werdet euch wundern.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

20 Kilometer in 25 Minuten sollten machbar sein, deswegen poste ich nahc was schnell

Sonic Generations - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game

Das ist sehr häufig der fall, forced beseitigt das problem häufig vollständig. In-game nutzt man schon lange nicht mehr.
Nvidias und Amds lösung sind deutlich besser.
 Forced Vsync per Driver ist das ultimative ALL-IN-ONE paket das den Inputlag beseitigt und das leben bequemer macht ! 
Einmal On, immer On. Have a nice Weekend !


----------



## openSUSE (26. Oktober 2019)

VSync treiberseitig zu "forcieren" mag ja für nvidia, mangels Alternativen, mit die erste Wahl sein, bei AMD sollte es aber die letzte Option sein.
Lieber erst Chill, dann Chill dann vielleicht noch einmal Chill versuchen und erst wenn dies wirklich nicht hilft, dann FRTC (und bitte wirklich auch so verstehen und einsetzen wie es gedacht ist ->Frame Rate *Target* Control! Target würde ich hier mit Zielvorgabe übersetzen, also ein Ziel über das man (CPU/GPU/...) sich "einigen" muss.
Zu aller aller letzt sollte man das "harte" VSync=on nutzen.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

@derrman
Das ist schöner uralter Kram, als noch net Jeder nen Freesync-Moni hatte.
Wird auch net durch 3x wiederholen besser.


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe gerade gelesen das forced vsync bei Amd nicht funktioniert, dann wie gesagt was anderes nutzen aber bitte kein In-game
Fastsync und Adaptive kann auch helfen bei nvidia und pre-rendered frames, keine ahnung ob AMD das alles unterstützt ?

20 Kilometer in 7 Minuten, wird schwer!  LOL

Tschüss


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Guen Morgen Hr. Preil!

Adaptive Sync = Gsync = Freesync
Die letzten Jahre offline gewesen?

FastSync= EnhancedSync kommt nur zum Einsatz wenn man mehr minFps als Moni-Hz hat.


----------



## openSUSE (26. Oktober 2019)

Unsinn, "forcieren" geht natürlich. Glaube du hattest einige Jahre kein Internet mehr.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Er braucht halt für 20km etwas länger.


----------



## hks1981 (26. Oktober 2019)

Wer mal seine Navi glühen sehen möchte empfehle ich eine Runde Outer Worlds! Nach 3 Stunden habe ich Hotspot 89c, Mem 78c, und GPU 72c und das obwohl UV und ein Lüfter auf der BP! Da ist ja Metro ein Kindergeburtstag ggü dem Game ^^


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Wundert mich gar net, die Engine ist total auf NV zugeschnitten: 
ne gute Custom 1070 hätte bessere minFps als ne XT , das sagt eigentlich Alles


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er braucht halt für 20km etwas länger.



Aeber generell viel kürzerrr als du.

Schon mal daran gedacht das nicht jeder einen freesync monitoee hat ?
Das haben die wenigsten und ich bezog mic auf herkömlicchee monitore.

wir sind uunterwegs nd ich schreiibe mit handy. No time, bitte rechtschreibfehler entschulddigen.


----------



## hks1981 (26. Oktober 2019)

Derrman schrieb:


> Aeber generell viel kürzerrr als du.
> 
> Schon mal daran gedacht das nicht jeder einen freesync monitoee hat ?
> Das haben die wenigsten und ich bezog mic auf herkömlicchee monitore.
> ...



Oh mein Gott.... jetzt hat der Sunyego scho wieder einen neuen Account..


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht interessant:
YouTube
Test von Hardware Unboxed zum cappen von FPS.
Ab 10:19
"In not one instance did using a frame cap other than the games built in option improve input latency"

Fazit:
-> Wenn man ingame FPS cappen kann, sollte man das tun, es verringert den input Lag. Wenn nicht, macht jedes Tool zum cappen, egal welches, den input Lag nur schlechter
-> Da Doom das einzige Spiel bei mir ist was ÜBER 144 fps selbst auf Ultra hat (und damit außerhalb vom Freesync Bereich), sollte ich also am besten überhaupt keinen Limiter nutzen und hätte damit den geringsten input Lag wenn die GPU so viele Frames liefert wie es eben geht
*Hab ich das richtig verstanden bis hier hin?* 

Ich hoffe ja. Und dann wäre meine letzte Frage: Wenn ich z.b. auf avg. 120 FPS komme und Vsync anschalte, nur um sicher zu gehen, dass ich nicht irgendwann mal einen Spike über 144 fps habe und Tearing auftritt, dann hätte ich doch auch nur bei diesem einen Frame einen höheren input Lag aufgrund von Vsync, richtig?


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

Wenn Du in Doom 160fps hast ist ein inGameLimit  von 146 sinnvoll. (= Enhanced Sync)
oder 142 Fps = Freesync, falls Du net konstant über 144 bleiben kannst.
100% GPU-Last erzeugt nur Backpressure auf die Pipeline = mehr InputLag.

Deswegen ist es net sinnvoll die GPU mit 100% zu quälen.

edit: im Rahmen von AntiLag(AMD) vs. UltraLatencyLow(NV) gibts auch ein Video
Diagramme sagen natürlich nichts über die tatsächliche Spielbarkeit.
Overwatch ist auch zu sehr light.
edit2: Turingleute haben mal UltraLow in ACO ausprobiert= ging garnet.

YouTube


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Oktober 2019)

> 100% GPU-Last erzeugt nur Backpressure auf die Pipeline = mehr InputLag.


Im Video ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

Ingame Vsync is not good, better with nvidias vsync ! Unbeatable

opensX @
Nein, bei meiner alten hd7970 konnte man kein vsync über den treiber erzweingen also erzähle bitte keine storys und mit 290 auch nicht, hatte ein freund von mir.
Wie die laage jetzt ist kann ich nicht sagen

jawohl ,jawohl ich liebe alkohol.  Machts gut und geht mal lieber mit eurer freundin spazieren als samstgas abend vor dem pc zu gammeln und andree zu provozieren. 

Party on handy off ! Shala laAAAAA ! DigamEEEE


----------



## hks1981 (26. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Im Video ist das nicht der Fall.



Aber auch nicht notwendig! Wieso eine Karte auf 99% zwingen obwohl sie dies auch mit 80% schon schaffen kann? Zwar mehr FPS aber bei 144FPS ist alles darüber für die Katz.


----------



## RX480 (26. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Im Video ist das nicht der Fall.



siehe edit: im Post#3722

Vertrau einfach den e-Sports Leuten. Als Normalsterblicher wird man den Inputlag an ner normalen Mouse net so unterscheiden können wie die Profis.


----------



## hks1981 (26. Oktober 2019)

Derrman schrieb:


> Ingame Vsync is not good, better with nvidias vsync !
> Nein, bei meiner alten hd7970 konnte man kein vsync über den treiber erzweingen also erzähle bitte keine storys und mit 290 auch nicht, hatte ein freund von mir.
> Wie die laage jetzt ist kann ich nicht sagen
> openspussX @
> ...



Sunyego bitte lass es endlich gut sein, es will keiner deine sinnbefreiten Texte lesen wirklich nicht!


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

Ok bleiben wir nochmal kurz beim thema solange ich noch schreiben kann. Waenn geht das so weiter wird gtx1080 die seven noch loecker überholen.
in jedem zweiten spiel das selbe bild, schlechteste gpu in geschichte der gpus für mich und so sehen das die meisten, mit abstand. Vega wurde noch unterboten, unglaublich !

und die vier jahre alte gtx1080 dreht kreise um amds high-end produkt,

OUTer Seven


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

Egal was auch passiert, denkt immer dran ::::

750ti sollte nicht unterschätzzt werden ! Die karte kann der seven sogar unter vulkan  ziemlich gefährlich werden

Ja ja that
Das ist so ein typisches bild für gcn. nvidia brauchts nichts zu machen seit 1080ti, nichts !
wie alt ist dieese karte ?

oh man, wacht auf jungs und mädels !

The way its meaned to ba played (oder so ähnlich? Jetzt alle zusaemmen lauter,noch lauter !!!  Danke


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Oktober 2019)

Derrman schrieb:


> Ok bleiben wir nochmal kurz beim thema solange ich noch schreiben kann. Waenn geht das so weiter wird gtx1080 die seven noch loecker überholen.
> in jedem zweiten spiel das selbe bild, schlechteste gpu in geschichte der gpus für mich und so sehen das die meisten, mit abstand. Vega wurde noch unterboten, unglaublich !
> 
> und die vier jahre alte gtx1080 dreht kreise um amds high-end produkt,
> ...


[emoji2958][emoji1781]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (26. Oktober 2019)

Alter Bekannte in neuem Gewand


----------



## Ion (26. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger, mach dir nichts draus. Ich habs schon gemeldet. Vielleicht müssen wir das "AMD" im Titel noch größer schreiben, weil es wohl immer noch von einigen übersehen wird. 

Auch noch was zum Thema:
Gibts Neuigkeiten zum Thema Speicher heruntertakten im Idle? Ich hatte nämlich letztens eine lustige Entdeckung in einem Indie Game gemacht. Dort lief der Speicher nämlich mit 100 MHz. Und zurück auf dem Desktop lagen wieder meine 900 MHz an. Was kann das Spiel, das mein Windows nicht kann?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Oktober 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Evgasüchtiger, mach dir nichts draus. Ich habs schon gemeldet. Vielleicht müssen wir das "AMD" im Titel noch größer schreiben, weil es wohl immer noch von einigen übersehen wird.
> 
> Auch noch was zum Thema:
> Gibts Neuigkeiten zum Thema Speicher heruntertakten im Idle? Ich hatte nämlich letztens eine lustige Entdeckung in einem Indie Game gemacht. Dort lief der Speicher nämlich mit 100 MHz. Und zurück auf dem Desktop lagen wieder meine 900 MHz an. Was kann das Spiel, das mein Windows nicht kann?


Ion

Gute Idee.... [emoji106]Lass es uns größer schreiben [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> [emoji2958][emoji1781]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



was sol mit navi sein ? 4jahre später und um nichteinmal 15% schneller ls vier jahre alte gtx1080, da musste sogar mein bester freund gerade kurz schmunzeln.  Yeahhh !! 
Das soll amds beste karte sein oder ist das immer noch die seven die sich ein kopf n kopf duel mit GTX1080 in letzter zeit staendig liefert ?

16GB vram bei der grottigen spieleperformance ?  Rtx2080  dreht meistens kreise um die karte, seven tut sich schwer mit 60fps in fullhd und die konkurrenz ist wenn wir ehrlich sind im letzten jahrhundert erschienen und trägt die bezeeichnungg GTX1080.


----------



## wuchzael (26. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab das vorhin schon gerochen, dass Sunny mal wieder nen neuen Account erstellt hat. Was soll man dazu noch sagen? 

Grüße!


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu noch sagen?
> 
> Grüße!



Das hier :  "Danke das ich aufgeklärt werde"


----------



## drstoecker (26. Oktober 2019)

Sunny + Radeon = forever!!!
steh endlich zu deiner großen Liebe !!!


----------



## Komolze (26. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wer mal seine Navi glühen sehen möchte empfehle ich eine Runde Outer Worlds! Nach 3 Stunden habe ich Hotspot 89c, Mem 78c, und GPU 72c und das obwohl UV und ein Lüfter auf der BP! Da ist ja Metro ein Kindergeburtstag ggü dem Game ^^




Bei meiner Nitro nach 2 Std. Outer Worlds

GPU71 Hot 89 Mem 74 und VRM 65

Das Spiel macht Spaß, aber die Grafik tut mir schon bisschen weh, also nicht, dass es ne altbackene Grafik ist, das stört mich nicht, aber die überaus übersättigten Farben teilweise gefallen mir gar nicht. Das Spiel aber ist geil echt


----------



## Derrman (26. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Sunny + Radeon = forever!!!
> steh endlich zu deiner großen Liebe !!!



liebe ist nach 5870/7970 komplett erloschen und ein freund der eine 290 hat ist auch fremd gegangen. Das leben ist zu kurz für AMD, schlechter gehts nimmer

Ständige Ruckler, framedrops, keine grafikfeatures, physx hbao+ bits !


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Sunny + Radeon = forever!!!
> steh endlich zu deiner großen Liebe !!!


Wird ja auch Zeit..... Bald  wechselt er auch zur guten Seite der Roten Macht [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## kingkooltoni (26. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Bei meiner Nitro nach 2 Std. Outer Worlds
> 
> GPU71 Hot 89 Mem 74 und VRM 65
> 
> Das Spiel macht Spaß, aber die Grafik tut mir schon bisschen weh, also nicht, dass es ne altbackene Grafik ist, das stört mich nicht, aber die überaus übersättigten Farben teilweise gefallen mir gar nicht. Das Spiel aber ist geil echt



Werds mir auch noch holen sobald mein Hype für CoD vorüber ist


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Oktober 2019)

Derrman schrieb:


> liebe ist nach 5870/7970 komplett erloschen und ein freund der eine 290 hat ist auch fremd gegangen. Das leben ist zu kurz für AMD, schlechter gehts nimmer
> 
> Ständige Ruckler, framedrops, keine grafikfeatures, physx hbao+ bits !


Liegt nicht an der Hardware [emoji6] sondern an der Person der diese bedient [emoji3526]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Elistaer (27. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wird ja auch Zeit..... Bald  wechselt er auch zur guten Seite der Roten Macht [emoji23]Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


Zerstöre mir nicht mein Welt Bild.(rot = gut) 

Es gibt keinen Frieden, nur Leidenschaft.
Durch Leidenschaft erlange ich Stärke.
Durch Stärke erlange ich Macht.
Durch Macht erlange ich den Sieg.
Durch den Sieg zerbersten meine Ketten.
Die Macht wird mich befreien.

(Na mal sehen wer es zu erst raus hat, und auch das Spiel dazu bzw die Spiele bei einem war es ein Easter Egg) 

Tante Edit: der komische welcher ein Navi oder google maps braucht um das richtige forum zu finden sitzt nun mal auf grund von eben jenen nicht passenden Farb Schemata in der bastel Ecke "aka Ersatzbank" 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

kingkooltoni schrieb:


> Werds mir auch noch holen sobald mein Hype für CoD vorüber ist



Ist im Xbox Gaming Pass inkl. Daher würde ich mir das Game nicht zum Vollpreis holen  mir gefällt der Gaming Pass sehr gut! Viele gute Spiele für sehr wenig Geld! Leider kann man die Games nur nicht im Treiber einstellen weil er die Games nicht findet.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Oktober 2019)

> Aber auch nicht notwendig! Wieso eine Karte auf 99% zwingen obwohl sie  dies auch mit 80% schon schaffen kann? Zwar mehr FPS aber bei 144FPS ist  alles darüber für die Katz.


Ist halt schwierig die FPS so zu limitieren, dass die Karte nie auf 99% läuft. Da müsste ich ja schon auf 100 limitieren. Denn selbst wenn ich avg. 120 habe, kann das durchaus davon kommen, dass ich Schwankungen von 140 bis 100 habe. Und wenn ich dann auf 120 limitiere, läuft die Karte trotzdem auf 99% wenn sie mal nur 100 fps schafft.

Notwendig oder nicht ist dabei ja erstmal egal. 
Im Video wird halt eigentlich deutlich, dass der verbesserte Input Lag ausschließlich vom Ingame Limiter kommt und NICHT weil die Karte auf 80% läuft.
Daher dachte ich, am besten Ingame limitieren und wenn das nicht geht am besten überhaupt nicht limitieren, solange man nicht über 144 kommt. So kam es jedenfalls bei mir rüber.

Und daraus eben die Frage die ich für wichtig halte: wenn ich Vsync oder FRTC nehme nur damit ich im Fall der Fälle mal für nen kurzen Moment nicht über 144 komme, hab ich den input Lag durch Vsync/FRTC doch auch nur in diesem Moment oder? Zumindest bei Vsync müsste es eigentlich so sein, weil ich mir sicher bin, dass Vsync nur überhaupt eine Wirkung hat wenn man an 144 kommt. Unter 144 dürfte Vsync gar keine Veränderung hervorrufen. 



> Werds mir auch noch holen sobald mein Hype für CoD vorüber ist


Wie läuft denn bei dir COD? 
Hast du auch Probleme anfänglich gehabt mit Blackscreens? (Habs ja jetzt gefixt nur durch Ingame Settings)
Wie findest du die Performance im Allgemeinen?


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen in die Runde! Ich habe nun mein wirklich rundes Setting für mich geschaffen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier seht ihr die Gegenüberstellung zwischen Stock zu UV. Das ganze natürlich immer mit 3x hintereinander SP4K. Meine GPU darf jetzt maximal 1975MHZ (was in real dann 1915MHZ) bei 1.025v nehmen. 

Gears 5 und Anno 1800 laufen damit Stable (kurztest von 20min je) Bei Anno wenn nicht stabil ist meistens schon zwischen 3-5 Min schluß. Was mich aber jedoch beeindruckt ist der minimale Verlust ggü der Stockrate. Klar sehen mal 120 Punkte viel aus aber am Papier ist es dann nicht mehr so arg.

Max= 2% V	
Min= 2% G
AVG= 1% V

Interessant ist auch das ich bei den minimalen FPS 2% dazu gewann. Bei Max habe ich 2% Verlust und bei AVG das wichtigste für mich ist es vernachlässigbare 1%. Ich denke das kann man so stehen lassen und die Temps sind wirklich toll. Werde heute wieder eine große Session Outer Worlds zocken, dann werde ich den Unterschied am besten sehen, denn die Temps habe ich ja gestern eh hier gepostet.


----------



## Komolze (27. Oktober 2019)

da könntest ja die Lüfter noch deutlich optimieren?!


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Oktober 2019)

Noch ne Frage: (sorry nochmal das ich damit nerve, ich habs bald, versprochen )

Wenn hier wie openSUSE sagt und quasi alle anderen die Limiter alle so ungerne gesehen sind:
Was ist denn wenn ich Radeon Chill auf min 142 und max 142 setze?
Wäre das nicht im Grunde dann auch ein Limiter für alle Games die nichts ingame haben?


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> da könntest ja die Lüfter noch deutlich optimieren?!



Alles was unter 1580RPM ist höre ich nicht, daher lass ich dies auch in ruhe bevor ich mir da was verstelle  Die Steuerung ist nur über MPT einstellbar da bei Wattman er mir die Kurve sofort wieder resetet.

@David Chill ist nett aber ich habe manche Games die gar nicht darauf reagieren. Da macht er FPS wie er will in anderen Games klappt dies ohne Probs.


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was ist denn wenn ich Radeon Chill auf min 142 und max 142 setze?
> Wäre das nicht im Grunde dann auch ein Limiter für alle Games die nichts ingame haben?



Probiers halt. Müsste im Prinzip gehen. Seit Treiber 19.10.2 ist auch der Chill-Registry-Bug net mehr drin.
Bei mir setzt das dann automatisch FRTC auch auf den selben Wert in dem Gameprofil.
(mal kurz in Valley getestet)

btw.
UE4-Engine 
OuterWorlds halt ich für ne absolut unoptimierte Variante. Ist das DX11? 
Evtl. mit DrawCallLimit o.ä. Problemen. 

Eher zu empfehlen ist mit UE4 die DX12 Version, z.Bsp. Gears5:
Wer Sapphire oder ne Ref. hat kann in 4k@TrixxBoost wunderbar spielen. Bringt ca. 38% mehr Fps.
Ansonsten ist das Preset High wesentlich performanter als Ultra. Bringt 33% mehr Fps.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Probiers halt. Müsste im Prinzip gehen. Seit Treiber 19.10.2 ist auch der Chill-Registry-Bug net mehr drin.
> Bei mir setzt das dann automatisch FRTC auch auf den selben Wert in dem Gameprofil.
> (mal kurz in Valley getestet)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also bei mir nicht...
Danke dir, dann werd ich jetzt Chill als Limiter benutzen bei allen Games die nichts ingame haben, fürs gute Gewissen 
Konnte sowieso noch nie einen Unterschied zwischen allen 3 Varianten feststellen (FRTC, Vsync, Chill)


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Bei meiner Nitro nach 2 Std. Outer Worlds
> 
> GPU71 Hot 89 Mem 74 und VRM 65
> 
> Das Spiel macht Spaß, aber die Grafik tut mir schon bisschen weh, also nicht, dass es ne altbackene Grafik ist, das stört mich nicht, aber die überaus übersättigten Farben teilweise gefallen mir gar nicht. Das Spiel aber ist geil echt



Alt + R Ingame, via Overlay die Farben/Kontraste nach Wunsch editieren und wieder schließen. Merkt er sich im Spieleprofil. Weg sind deine überzeichneten Farben.


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also bei mir nicht...
> Danke dir, dann werd ich jetzt Chill als Limiter benutzen bei allen Games die nichts ingame haben, fürs gute Gewissen
> Konnte sowieso noch nie einen Unterschied zwischen allen 3 Varianten feststellen (FRTC, Vsync, Chill)



Jo. funzt auch mit deaktiviertem FRTC in Valley. Werde evtl. auch mal im Laufe des Tages bei anderen Games testen.
Bei Chill weiss ich immer net, ob Das ausser Betrieb geht, wenn man die Mouse bewegt.

edit:
In Overwatch gehts z.Bsp. gar net als Limiter.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Oktober 2019)

> edit:
> In Overwatch gehts z.Bsp. gar net als Limiter.


Ja hab ich auch schon mehrfach gelesen jetzt, dass es nicht überall geht. 
Aber wie gesagt es ist auch sowieso nicht so ultra wichtig, weil das ja nur für die Spiele relevant ist, die auch wirklich oft über 144 FPS kommen.
Und das ist bei mir bis jetzt eigentlich nur Doom.  Und da klappt Chill. 

Für alles andere was irgendwo unter 144 FPS läuft, ist mir sowieso das Limit egal, da will ich so viele Frames haben wie es geht und da mach ich dann einfach nur für den Fall der Fälle Vsync an. 
Es hat unter 144 FPS nämlich gar keinen Effekt. Von daher egal.


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

Da gibts HIER ne Diskussion über Vsync+Freesysnc gleichzeitig: wenns denn unbedingt sein muss
Freesync im zusammenspiel mit Vsync | ComputerBase Forum

Hängt Da anscheinend in einigen Games vom Fenster/Vollbild ab.
Und Rein/Raustabben hilft auch, wenn  man den Eindruck hat, das Freesync net aktiv ist.
Ideal wäre halt ein Moni, der die aktuellen Hz anzeigt, um mal ein bisschen zu testen.

Das ist ja der Witz, das ein moderner Moni net mit 144Hz läuft sondern variabel arbeitet mit LFC.


----------



## Komolze (27. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Alt + R Ingame, via Overlay die Farben/Kontraste nach Wunsch editieren und wieder schließen. Merkt er sich im Spieleprofil. Weg sind deine überzeichneten Farben.



Danke für den Tip, aber mit dem Overlay bei Windows Store Versionen klappt das oft nicht mit dem Overlay, so auch bei Outer Worlds. 19.10.2 is drauf


----------



## openSUSE (27. Oktober 2019)

Wie klappt nicht? ALT+r geht nicht bei OW?
Vollbild ist eingestellt und Treiber 19.10.2 ist drauf?


----------



## Komolze (27. Oktober 2019)

Ja, Alt  R geht nicht. Der aktuellste 19.10.2 is drauf


----------



## openSUSE (27. Oktober 2019)

?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Hast du den Treiber Overlay vielleicht mal komplett ausgeschaltet?


----------



## drstoecker (27. Oktober 2019)

Derrman schrieb:


> liebe ist nach 5870/7970 komplett erloschen und ein freund der eine 290 hat ist auch fremd gegangen. Das leben ist zu kurz für AMD, schlechter gehts nimmer
> 
> Ständige Ruckler, framedrops, keine grafikfeatures, physx hbao+ bits !


Habe in 15jahren ati/amd noch nie Probleme gehabt und hatte wirklich alle Karten bis 600€ mehrfach dagehabt. Übrigens auch sehr viele NVIDIA Karten aber nicht in dem Ausmaß. Amd ist die Zukunft gerade in Hinblick auf preis/Leistung. Die aktuellen navi Karten performen wunderbar. Alles was noch bei Vega bemängelt wurde macht navi richtig.

@all
kann es sein das hier noch die Sommerzeit aktiv ist?


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Oktober 2019)

Dein Post mit 10:42 wird doch korrekt angezeigt.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DaHell63 schrieb:


> Dein Post mit 10:42 wird doch korrekt angezeigt.


Bei deinem steht 11:58! Bin übers Handy drin aber das steht schon richtig.


----------



## openSUSE (27. Oktober 2019)

Ist doch egal, Zeit ist eh relativ.


----------



## Komolze (27. Oktober 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, Zeit ist eh relativ.



Bist du dann auch mit 60 frames pro Minute zufrieden? &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## RX480 (27. Oktober 2019)

Also Zeitlupenmodus inGame ist doch net schlecht.


----------



## Ion (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wer mal seine Navi glühen sehen möchte empfehle ich eine Runde Outer Worlds! Nach 3 Stunden habe ich Hotspot 89c, Mem 78c, und GPU 72c und das obwohl UV und ein Lüfter auf der BP! Da ist ja Metro ein Kindergeburtstag ggü dem Game ^^


War das ironisch gemeint?
Die Technik in diesem Spiel wäre vor 3 Jahren noch altbacken gewesen. Wirkt wie ein Fallout 4 Mod. Und spielt sich leider auch so. Schade, denn das Spiel hat Potenzial. Aber nach insgesamt 600h Skyrim, Fallout und Prey kann ich dieses zähe 2011er-RPG-Gameplay nicht mehr ertragen. Soundtrack leider auch sehr schwach, das hätte zumindest noch Pluspunkte in Sachen Atmosphäre schaffen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maximale Details in WQHD, die Temps siehst du im OSD oben links, und ich nutze gerade mal eine Ref. 5700 XT. Die Karte langweilt sich.


----------



## kingkooltoni (27. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wie läuft denn bei dir COD?
> Hast du auch Probleme anfänglich gehabt mit Blackscreens? (Habs ja jetzt gefixt nur durch Ingame Settings)
> Wie findest du die Performance im Allgemeinen?



Also Anfangs war die Performance echt geil. Hatte alles auf hoch mit WQHD bei locker min. 90 FPS und ohne irgendwelche Drops oder so. Dann kam direkt am Release Tag  etwas später ein Patch. Nach diesem Patch wurde die Performance anfangs mieser. Hab jetzt immer wenn ich das Spiel frisch starte und dann in eine Runde einsteige einen mega todes lag der dann so 10 sekunden geht wo sich absolut nichts bewegt, kann keinen Task Manager benutzen und auch raustabben geht nicht. Dann fängt es sich wieder und ab dem Moment kann ich ohne Probleme mit einer top performance zocken bis ich das Spiel beende und dann wieder starte. Dann das selbe Spiel mit dem Todes Lag. Hoffe mal das wird behoben weil es vor dem Update ja echt lief.

Ich weiß CoD ist kein Grafikwunder und das es mit hohen FPS läuft ist nichts besonderes, aber für mich schon. Bei mir lief ein CoD oder ein BF noch nie wirklich gut. Entweder hatte ich immer mega die spikes wie z.B in BF1 oder krasse framedrops in älteren CoDs. Aber bevor mir einer anfängt mit "bla bla AMD macht nur kack karten". Es waren alles nvidia Karten wo ich die Probleme hatte.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Oktober 2019)

COD wirkt technisch etwas wackelig derzeit. Its man aber mittlerweile schon fast gewohnt bei den ganzen verbuggten Titeln die heute erscheine.


----------



## kingkooltoni (27. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> COD wirkt technisch etwas wackelig derzeit. Its man aber mittlerweile schon fast gewohnt bei den ganzen verbuggten Titeln die heute erscheine.



War es in den letzten Jahren nicht schon immer so? Auf der Konsole halt echt perfekt optimiert, zumindest das meiste. Auf dem PC dann total versaut und absolut nicht optimiert. Vor paar Tagen erst Code Veine zu ende gespielt und im schnitt lief das Spiel echt gut aber dann gabs so paar Gebiete oder Momente wo dann das Spiel ohne Grund auf 20 FPS eingebrochen ist bis ich das Gebiet verlassen habe und dann lief es wieder mit 90 FPS... We Happy Few hab ich deswegen abgebrochen weil auf total low in FullHD auflösung hatte ich hälfte vom Spiel 30-40 FPS. Nur paar Momente gab es wo die FPS nach oben geschossen sind. 

Deswegen finde ich den Xbox Gamepass so geil. Mein zahlt einen 10er und wenn das Spiel echt verbuggt ist oder total schlecht umgesetzt ist aufm PC dann löscht man es halt wieder und hat nur einen 10er gezahlt und keine 60 Euro direkt. Ubisoft Spiele werde ich mir auch nur noch über den ihr Abo holen. Wie oft haben die ein Spiel vergeigt wie jetzt Ghos Recon erst. So zahl ich meine 15 Euro und wenn z.B das Watch Dogs auch total verbuggt ist und man nach paar Stunden merkt das man immer das selbe macht (so wie es in allen Ubisoft Spielen ist) dann lösch ich es und ärgere mich nicht das mal wieder 60 Euro ausm Fenster geschmissen habe.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde! Ich habe nun mein wirklich rundes Setting für mich geschaffen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




welche Settings haste genau im Treiber eingestellt?
Will es auch mal testen 

du kommst aber oft unter 1900mhz oder?


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> War das ironisch gemeint?
> Die Technik in diesem Spiel wäre vor 3 Jahren noch altbacken gewesen. Wirkt wie ein Fallout 4 Mod. Und spielt sich leider auch so. Schade, denn das Spiel hat Potenzial. Aber nach insgesamt 600h Skyrim, Fallout und Prey kann ich dieses zähe 2011er-RPG-Gameplay nicht mehr ertragen. Soundtrack leider auch sehr schwach, das hätte zumindest noch Pluspunkte in Sachen Atmosphäre schaffen können.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja dann keine Ahnung welche Settings du eingestellt hast aber ich komme da A auf mehr MHZ als 1663 und B auf mehr Frames als du. Weiß nicht ob du Vsync aktiv hattest usw. 

Siehe Komolze der hatte ähnliche Temps wie ich. Außerdem hast du ja nur Ingame Temps aber keine Aufzeichnung von maximal Spot das wäre interessant. Ich finde das Game unterhaltsam und leider gibt es immer weniger von der Sorte. Nach Fallout 3 und New Vegas war es vorbei damit. Grafik ist für mich nicht alles, spiele auch Games die Grafisch anspruchslos sind, solange diese mich unterhalten können. Derweil tut es diese Game und für fast lau darf ich nicht meckern über dieses Game.

Edit: erstes Bild alles klar da ist auf 60FPS gelockt. Mach ich das auch dann ist meiner Karte auch langweilig und verbraucht auch unter 90W aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn einer Übung bei einem 144MHZ Monitor.

@Evga was meinst du mit Settings? Hab ja eh alles reingeschrieben^^ ob die Karte nun 1935,1900,1950 oder 1800 erreicht ist mir schnuppe wenn die Karte nicht viel an % einbüßt jedoch weit aus Kühler und sparsamer unterwegs ist. Habe keine Leistungseinbußen beim Gamen bisher festgestellt alles so um 1-2FPS dafür aber deutlichst Kühler und stromsparender. 

Laut GPU Z kommt die Max 1935 bei Outer World! Ist also völlig in Ordnung für mich. Ist noch immer höher als der Game Takt und bei weiten kühler, komme jetzt auf keine 72 Hotspot, Ram 66c und GPU tümpelt mit 60c herum bei 164w max.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja dann keine Ahnung welche Settings du eingestellt hast aber ich komme da A auf mehr MHZ als 1663 und B auf mehr Frames als du. Weiß nicht ob du Vsync aktiv hattest usw.
> 
> Siehe Komolze der hatte ähnliche Temps wie ich. Außerdem hast du ja nur Ingame Temps aber keine Aufzeichnung von maximal Spot das wäre interessant. Ich finde das Game unterhaltsam und leider gibt es immer weniger von der Sorte. Nach Fallout 3 und New Vegas war es vorbei damit. Grafik ist für mich nicht alles, spiele auch Games die Grafisch anspruchslos sind, solange diese mich unterhalten können. Derweil tut es diese Game und für fast lau darf ich nicht meckern über dieses Game.
> 
> ...


ich meine was du genau im Wattman eingestellt hast?​


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ich meine was du genau im Wattman eingestellt hast?​



Also im Wattman habe ich 1950MHZ zu 1.035v eingestellt. 1.025v hat mir einmal einen BS verpasst nach 2 Stunden, daher um 0.010v erhöht. Bisher keinen Absturz mehr usw. 

Im MPT habe ich nur meine Lüfter eingestellt wann Start wann Stop und was Max und Acoustic. Mehr habe ich nicht eingestellt.

Ich habe nicht den besseren Chip erwischt da gibt es welche die kommen auf 1v bis 1.010v runter bei dem Takt aber auch keinen schlechten. Ich bin zufrieden und hoffe das es bei neueren Games auch stable bleibt.

Ich nutze bestimmt das Potential nach oben nicht aus, aber mein Fokus liegt klar auf Laufruhe und Temps. Die 2% zum Stock der Karte kann ich verschmerzen und habe trotzdem das volle Spielvergnügen. Bis es dann mal in 2 Jahren anfängt schwach auf der Brust zu werden hole ich mir dann eh Big Navi aber ich warte definitiv auf die Customs dieses mal, das war mir eine Lehre


----------



## Boss_demo (27. Oktober 2019)

Jungs wie kann man bei Grafikkarten das fiepen beheben bzw. Ist dies normal?


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Jungs wie kann man bei Grafikkarten das fiepen beheben bzw. Ist dies normal?



Wo hast du es denn? Bei wie viele Frames? UV kann da helfen. Wenn du die Karte Stock laufen hast, senke mal die Spannung von 1.2v auf 1,150v


----------



## Boss_demo (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wo hast du es denn? Bei wie viele Frames? UV kann da helfen. Wenn du die Karte Stock laufen hast, senke mal die Spannung von 1.2v auf 1,150v



Ja bei 3 stelligen Frames. Beim OC mit 1,2v und 2,1GHz wird das fiepen immer schlimmer


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Na dann begrenze es doch! Wer braucht denn 500FPS und mehr? Stelle die maximale FPS an deinen Monitor an, dann sollte das fiepen nicht mehr zu hören sein. Also hast du einen 60HZ Moni dann 60fps, bei 144HZ Moni 144FPS usw.

Fiepen ist ned schön aber leider fiept jede Karte eine früher eine erst ab 500FPS. Da hilft UV und begrenzen. Wenn es aber schon bei 100FPS ist, würde ich die Karte tauschen lassen.


----------



## Boss_demo (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Na dann begrenze es doch! Wer braucht denn 500FPS und mehr? Stelle die maximale FPS an deinen Monitor an, dann sollte das fiepen nicht mehr zu hören sein. Also hast du einen 60HZ Moni dann 60fps, bei 144HZ Moni 144FPS usw.
> 
> Fiepen ist ned schön aber leider fiept jede Karte eine früher eine erst ab 500FPS. Da hilft UV und begrenzen. Wenn es aber schon bei 100FPS ist, würde ich die Karte tauschen lassen.



Naja... habe ein Wqhd 144hz Monitor und ab 130hz beginnt es höllisch laut zu werden... (fiepen)was soll man da bitteschön begrenzen? :,D die Grafikkarte damit sie nur 60 ausspuckt ? (Monitor hat kein FreeSync)


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Naja... habe ein Wqhd 144hz Monitor und ab 130hz beginnt es höllisch laut zu werden... was soll man da bitteschön begrenzen? �� die Grafikkarte damit sie nur 60 ausspuckt ? (Monitor hat kein FreeSync)



Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt dass du die Karte auf 60FPS begrenzen sollst. Ich kann nix dafür das deine Karte fiept.

Bist du dir 100% sicher, dass es die Karte ist und nicht das Netzteil was fiept? Höre mal genauer hin. Ich dachte du hast deine Karte schon retour geschickt weil diese fiepte? Du kannst auch mal ein anderes NT probieren oder die Karte bei einem Freund einbauen um sicher zu stellen, dass es die Karte und nicht das NT ist.


----------



## Boss_demo (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt dass du die Karte auf 60FPS begrenzen sollst. Ich kann nix dafür das deine Karte fiept.
> 
> Bist du dir 100% sicher, dass es die Karte ist und nicht das Netzteil was fiept? Höre mal genauer hin. Ich dachte du hast deine Karte schon retour geschickt weil diese fiepte? Du kannst auch mal ein anderes NT probieren oder die Karte bei einem Freund einbauen um sicher zu stellen, dass es die Karte und nicht das NT ist.



Netzteil wurde schon ausgetauscht... ist ein Bq Quiet Pure Power 11 600CM


----------



## Boss_demo (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt dass du die Karte auf 60FPS begrenzen sollst. Ich kann nix dafür das deine Karte fiept.
> 
> Bist du dir 100% sicher, dass es die Karte ist und nicht das Netzteil was fiept? Höre mal genauer hin. Ich dachte du hast deine Karte schon retour geschickt weil diese fiepte? Du kannst auch mal ein anderes NT probieren oder die Karte bei einem Freund einbauen um sicher zu stellen, dass es die Karte und nicht das NT ist.



Habe die Retourte Karte noch nicht erhalten   
Wollte nur mal sichergehen falls sie wie meine alte wie beschrieben reagiert


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Hast du trotzdem schon mal ganz genau gehört ob es tatsächlich die Graka ist oder doch das NT. Bei mir was es mal das NT daher frag ich da nach.


----------



## Boss_demo (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hast du trotzdem schon mal ganz genau gehört ob es tatsächlich die Graka ist oder doch das NT. Bei mir was es mal das NT daher frag ich da nach.



Würde sehr stark auf Graka tippen das des Geräusch zentral kommt und mein Netzteil ganz unten hinten ist. (Pc steht neber mir)


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Na dann musst du leider auf die Austauschkarte warten, wenn schon bei 130FPS dann ist dies natürlich doof.


----------



## Ion (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja dann keine Ahnung welche Settings du eingestellt hast aber ich komme da A auf mehr MHZ als 1663 und B auf mehr Frames als du. Weiß nicht ob du Vsync aktiv hattest usw.
> 
> Siehe Komolze der hatte ähnliche Temps wie ich. Außerdem hast du ja nur Ingame Temps aber keine Aufzeichnung von maximal Spot das wäre interessant. Ich finde das Game unterhaltsam und leider gibt es immer weniger von der Sorte. Nach Fallout 3 und New Vegas war es vorbei damit. Grafik ist für mich nicht alles, spiele auch Games die Grafisch anspruchslos sind, solange diese mich unterhalten können. Derweil tut es diese Game und für fast lau darf ich nicht meckern über dieses Game.
> 
> Edit: erstes Bild alles klar da ist auf 60FPS gelockt. Mach ich das auch dann ist meiner Karte auch langweilig und verbraucht auch unter 90W aber das ist ja nicht der Sinn einer Übung bei einem 144MHZ Monitor.



Die Karte taktet automatisch herunter, weil die Leistung nicht benötigt wird. Im Wattman habe ich sie so konfiguriert, dass unter Last ca. 1960 MHz anliegen. Ich spiele immer mit V-Sync, ich kann Tearing nicht ausstehen. Hotspot habe ich mit Absicht nicht eingeblendet, ich habe keine Lust mich während des Spielens ständig von den (hohen) Temperaturen ablenken zu lassen. Einen 144 Hz Monitor habe ich auch, von dessen Vorteilen profitiere ich auch, wenn ich "nur" 60-72 Fps habe. Alles darüber sorgt nur für eine unruhige Framerate, erhöht den Lärmpegel und frisst unnötig Strom. Ein Spiel fühlt sich mit glatten Frames viel besser an, als mit schwankend hohen Fps.


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Ion schrieb:


> Die Karte taktet automatisch herunter, weil die Leistung nicht benötigt wird. Im Wattman habe ich sie so konfiguriert, dass unter Last ca. 1960 MHz anliegen. Ich spiele immer mit V-Sync, ich kann Tearing nicht ausstehen. Hotspot habe ich mit Absicht nicht eingeblendet, ich habe keine Lust mich während des Spielens ständig von den (hohen) Temperaturen ablenken zu lassen. Einen 144 Hz Monitor habe ich auch, von dessen Vorteilen profitiere ich auch, wenn ich "nur" 60-72 Fps habe. Alles darüber sorgt nur für eine unruhige Framerate, erhöht den Lärmpegel und frisst unnötig Strom. Ein Spiel fühlt sich mit glatten Frames viel besser an, als mit schwankend hohen Fps.



Das ist auch in Ordnung wenn das für dich so reicht und gewünscht ist, aber in deinem Post war es eher so geschrieben, wie als wäre es nicht normal bei mir und das Game würde die Karte gar nicht fordern. 

Wenn man also die Karte nicht mit 120FPS füttert und das ganze mit 60FPS spielt ist es klar, dass die Karte unten ist. Ich habe bei Outer Worlds 120FPS eingestellt, daher höherer Takt und höhere Temp.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2019)

Ja spulenfiepen kann schon nerven. Gott sei Dank hat meine 5700xt nitro kein fiepen ausser ich bin im Menü mit 500+ fps... Aber das auch noch leise.

Meine Vega64 Nitro hatte extremes Fiepen..... Mehr zirpen..... schon sobald  Last anlag fing das zirpen an. Mit UV wurde es bisl besser

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Oktober 2019)

@kingkooltoni


> Hab jetzt immer wenn ich das Spiel frisch starte und dann in eine Runde  einsteige einen mega todes lag der dann so 10 sekunden geht wo sich  absolut nichts bewegt, kann keinen Task Manager benutzen und auch  raustabben geht nicht. Dann fängt es sich wieder und ab dem Moment kann  ich ohne Probleme mit einer top performance zocken bis ich das Spiel  beende und dann wieder starte. Dann das selbe Spiel mit dem Todes Lag.  Hoffe mal das wird behoben weil es vor dem Update ja echt lief.


Kann ich genauso unterschreiben. Habe genau das gleiche. 
Aber da es wie gesagt nur 1x auftritt, mach ich mir da keinen Kopf. Das wird schon gefixt werden. 
Xbox hat heute schon nen neuen Patch bekommen... 
Ansonsten... Hast du ne 5700XT? Avg. 90 FPS kommt mir etwas wenig vor. 
Ich hab alles auf Maximum was geht, Schatten auf hoch statt auf Ultra bei WQHD und schaffe avg. gute 120.

Naja und das mit dem Game Pass... Da hast du zwar Recht, aber wie viele Game Passes willst du denn aktiv haben, wenn die Spiele die du spielst nicht alle vom gleichen Publisher sind? 



> Einen 144 Hz Monitor habe ich auch, von dessen Vorteilen profitiere ich  auch, wenn ich "nur" 60-72 Fps habe. Alles darüber sorgt nur für eine  unruhige Framerate, erhöht den Lärmpegel und frisst unnötig Strom. Ein  Spiel fühlt sich mit glatten Frames viel besser an, als mit schwankend  hohen Fps.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Ich sehe einen sehr großen Unterschied von 60 zu 100 und selbst von 100 zu 144 sehe ich noch einen Unterschied. 
60 kann ich gar nicht mehr ausstehen seit dem neuen Monitor 
Und schwankend hohe FPS, die schwanken ja meist nur so +-10 FPS, davon merkt man doch nix.


----------



## kingkooltoni (27. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @kingkooltoni
> 
> Kann ich genauso unterschreiben. Habe genau das gleiche.
> Aber da es wie gesagt nur 1x auftritt, mach ich mir da keinen Kopf. Das wird schon gefixt werden.
> ...



Deswegen schrieb ich min. 90 FPS  kann auch deutlich mehr sein, achte da nicht so drauf beim zocken. Jo ne 5700XT.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Naja und das mit dem Game Pass... Da hast du zwar Recht, aber wie viele Game Passes willst du denn aktiv haben, wenn die Spiele die du spielst nicht alle vom gleichen Publisher sind?



Du musst den ja auch nicht ewig aktiv halten. Holst dir den Monat und im selben Moment kündigst den direkt. Wenn du deine Games innerhalb eines Monats durchspielst und das ist bei den meisten der Fall dann hast einmal 10 oder 15 Euro gezahlt. Du musst halt den Pass wieder kündigen, dass darf man halt nicht vergessen. Selbst wenn ich 20 Passes in einem Monat aktiv haben sollte dann sind das 200 Euro für 20 Games anstatt 1200 Euro für die Games. Jetzt mal mit Pass = 10 Euro und 1 Games kostet 60 Euro gerechnet. Klar wenn ich jetzt z.B Fifa oder F1 hole was ich das ganze Jahr über spiele dann lohnt es sich nicht. Da kauf ich sie mir auch direkt. Je nachdem was billiger ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen in die Runde! Ich habe nun mein wirklich rundes Setting für mich geschaffen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so habe auch mal ein paar mal SP4K durchlaufen lassen mit deinen Settings

hhhmmm ich brauche viel mehr watt….war das Bild aus SP4k oder aus dem game? 

Irgendwie glaube ich mein Kühler sitzt nicht richtig .-)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so habe auch mal ein paar mal SP4K durchlaufen lassen mit deinen Settings
> 
> hhhmmm ich brauche viel mehr watt….war das Bild aus SP4k oder aus dem game?
> 
> Irgendwie glaube ich mein Kühler sitzt nicht richtig .-)




jetzt mal den Timespy Extreme Stresstest....Gehe nun mal mit der Spannung bisl runter.....Games kann ich morgen nach der Spätschicht wieder testen

die Lüfterdrehzahl stimmt aber nicht. dreht nur am Anfang kurz auf....es sind 1200 U/min



so und nun mal das selbe mit 1019mv im Wattman eingestellt und 2x SP4K


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Welches Bild meinst du genau von mir? Die 2 Bilder von Stock vs UV? Das waren nur SP4K. Aus dem Spiel habe ich keine Screens mehr gepostet sondern nur mit Zahlen geschrieben. 

Hast du vllt PL aufgedreht? Ich bin hier auf 0% also er darf sich nicht mehr Strom nehmen.

Edit: ja sehe es du hast 10% dazu daher auch die 180w statt den 160w. Geh nicht zu weit mit der Spannung runter sondern lieber ein Game an wie Metro zb. wegen stable.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2019)

Ja... Ich habe Pl noch auf +10


Mein BIOS hat im Silent 195w + 10%



Die realen 1025mv sind nicht stabil beim Timespy extreme... Und Karten sin fast gleich [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


Edit 

Jo morgen werden die 1035mv in Games getestet.....


----------



## hks1981 (27. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ja... Ich habe Pl noch auf +10
> 
> 
> Mein BIOS hat im Silent 195w + 10%
> ...



Drücke dir die Daumen!!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Drücke dir die Daumen!!


Danke dir.

Hatte gerade noch PT 0 und - 5 ausprobiert.... Keine Änderungen.

Teste später PT - 10

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


Edit
so mal -10 probiert... ..nun taktet die Karte nicht mehr so hoch. Hier 2x SP4K....


----------



## hks1981 (28. Oktober 2019)

Finde es sehr interessant das es zwar der gleiche Chip ist den wir haben, aber sich total anders verhält bei der Spannung z.B. 

Da sieht man das die Hersteller doch ein wenig Hirnschmalz einsetzen und nicht nur stupide ihren Namen hinter die Karten klatschen. Bin ja schon auf dein Bericht zu Games gespannt, ob du einen Unterschied bei der Leistung merkst. Ich merke keinen und trotzdem macht meine Karte mit 1950@1.035v einen verdammt kühlen Job ohne das ich FPS einbußen musste, die störend wären. Bei Gears 5 sind es 1FPS und bei Outer Worlds sogar gar keiner, bei weniger Verbrauch und der Lüfter genehmigt sich nun auch max 1.300RPM


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Auch bei Navi dürfte die Chip-Qualität ein mue streuen.(x)(xx)
Es gibt halt sparsame Chips mit weniger Leckströmen.(hohe ASIC-Qualität)
Bei Polaris konnte man sich die ASIC-Qualität noch im GPU-Z anschauen.

(x) Könnte jetzt höchstens beim Binning Unterschiede zw. ner Thicc/RAW2 und ner Thicc/RAW Ultra geben.
Und natürlich in dem Sinne, evtl. sind auch Nitros ein mue besser als die Pulse. (hoffentlich)

(xx) edit: vermutlich wird die Hotspottemp auch ne Rolle spielen, ob der Treiber den eff.Takt reduziert
Selbst wenns net gamestable war, aber interessant wie niedrig Hotspot bei hks+oS ist, im Vgl. zu 78°C bei evga!

btw.
Bei nem 144Hz Freesync-Moni sollte doch 70fps=140Hz@LFC ein mue besser ausschauen als 85fps=85Hz, oder? (x)
Falls der Treiber/Moni 85fps x1,5 könnte, wäre das auch nur 127Hz.
Deswegen war ja auch z.T. die Diskussion über ein sinnvolles Fps-Limit.

(x) Theoretisch ist dann die Mouse smoother. Das Ganze mal mit nem 240Hz-Moni: am Ende vom Video
YouTube


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

> Bei nem 144Hz Freesync-Moni sollte doch 70fps=140Hz@LFC ein mue besser ausschauen als 85fps=85Hz, oder?


Kann ich so bestätigen. Wenn ich mal Drops habe auf 80-85 FPS dann merke ich das sofort. 
Wenn ich in Metro alles auf Max drehe und auf 70 begrenze, dann sieht das flüssiger aus als 85. 
Deshalb stell ich die Grafik auch so ein, dass ich nie unter 100 falle 

Btw. Fenstermodus hat in CoD doch nichts gefixt. Ich hab immer noch Blackscreens, sie sind nur mehr zufällig und deshalb sehr schwer zu reproduzieren. Manchmal in der ersten Runde manchmal erst nach 3 Runden. Ich hab jedenfalls gerade mit Stock Kurve gezockt und da hatte ich 4 Runden keine Blackscreens... Weiter testen hab ich jetzt keine Zeit mehr. Kann natürlich auch nur Zufall sein und in der nächsten Runde wäre der Blackscreen gekommen. 

Aber wenn nicht, kann es sein, dass bei einem spezifischen Spiel meine UV Settings nicht funzen? Ich hab jetzt 5 versch. Games mit 2002MHz@1093mV@900MHz Mem mit PT+10 getestet und alle laufen perfekt über Stunden, nur CoD nicht. Das nervt mich jetzt schon wieder, ich will die Karte nicht @Stock betreiben.


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich fand ja das letzte Setting von hks interessant: 1950@1035mV (x)
Das könnte ähnlich bei Dir mit 1042mV oder 1049mV funzen.

Es ist doch fast egal, obs eff. 1940 oder 1910MHz sind.
Bei den Grakas mit Quiet-Bios scheint auch das kleinere dann besser zu Sowas zu passen.
185-195W Powerlimit reichen dann dicke.(MPT)
Wattman kann man ja vorsichtshalber auf +10 stehen lassen, damit net die minFps leiden.

(x) ne Thicc2 Ultra mit dem Setting wäre schon sexy: natürlich nen Lüfter auf die Backplate legen ala hks !!!
XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc II Ultra ab €'*'425,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

Nur wahrscheinlich führt ein weiteres reduzieren der Spannung nicht dazu das die Blackscreens weg gehen 
Ich werde heute Abend mal ein paar Settings durchtesten. Erstmal ob ich auch @Stock Blackscreens reproduzieren kann. Falls ja, wirds wohl eher an zu wenig Spannung liegen....
Ist halt nur blöd, dass es nur in dem Game so ist


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Hattest Du schon mal probiert am Moni/Anzeige umzustellen:


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

Was genau soll ich denn da umstellen und was bewirkt das?
Hab ich noch nicht probiert, kann ich nach Feierabend auch mal machen. 

Es ist echt so schwierig alles auszuprobieren, weil quasi jede veränderte Einstellung in Kombination mit jeder anderen Einstellung wieder getestet werden muss. Und es gibt ja zich Einstellungen.
Und am Ende liegts sowieso am Game, weil alles andere läuft ja rund. Nur weiterhelfen tut das auch nicht, denn ich will ja zocken


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Bei Dir steht bei den beiden Werten wahrscheinlich 0.
Ist ja nur ein Test, ob statt, quasi Automatik, ein höherer Wert hilft.
Access Denied
(war für veraltete Firmware oder ältere Games manchmal hilfreich)

Ansonsten sollst Du ja nix verändern.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

Danke, werd ich später testen.
Zusätzlich dann noch zu meinen alten Settings (2002@1093) mach ich dann mal die Spannung ein Schritt höher, 2002@1100, dann nochmal @Stock (1170mV) und dann nochmal mit hks Settings (1950@1049mV). Mal sehen ob damit irgendwas stabil läuft 

Wird nur ewig dauern, weil ich gut 5 Runden mit jedem Setting spielen muss...


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wird nur ewig dauern, weil ich gut 5 Runden mit jedem Setting spielen muss...



Vorhin hast Du gesagt, das Du gerne spielst, also passt doch das Nützliche mit dem Angenehmen.

Viel Spass!


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

Tue ich auch und wenn ich die Zeit dafür hätte würd ich das auch liebend gerne machen und von mir aus 100 Settings testen! 
Aber ich muss 5x die Woche zur Uni, 4x zur Arbeit, 4x zum Sport, muss meinen eigenen Haushalt alleine führen und habe noch ein Sozialleben 
Eigentlich brauch ich alleine dafür schon 30h am Tag 

Ich komme eigentlich nur am Wochenende zum längeren Testen/zocken leider :/ Und das ist jetzt rum und da das Spiel nicht läuft, regt mich das richtig auf.
Der Lüfter für mein Gehäuse fliegt hier auch immer noch rum, immer noch nicht eingebaut. 
Vor ein paar wochen ging das noch, da hatte die Uni noch nicht begonnen, deshalb war ich hier quasi jeden Tag am rum probieren 
Und wenn ich hier unter der Woche schreibe, ist es meistens ausm Büro 

So genug Frast abgelassen, sorry fürs OT


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

In dem Alter hat natürlich Sozialleben Vorrang. 1++++
Hoffentlich haste ne geile City mit ordentlichen Studentenklubs.
Fasching war immer ganz verrückt. Man musste ja bei allen Fakultäten reinschauen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

Nicht wirklich, ich wohne in einem Dorf mit 20k Einwohnern, das wird wohl kaum hier jemand kennen 
Meine DSL Leitung schafft 20 mbit und ich hab nur gutes Internet Dank Telekom Hybrid Vertrag mit LTE (kriege jetzt 80 mbit ca.)

Allerdings, in NRW ist ja alles ziemlich zentral. Ich arbeite und studiere in Duisburg (wird schon eher jmd. kennen), da bin ich in 20 min mit dem Auto und da ist auch schon mehr los.
Und von da aus kommt man eigentlich überall sehr leicht hin in kurzer Zeit mit Zügen, inkl. Düsseldorf innerhalb von 15 min und da gehts dann schon mehr ab


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

@davidwigald11 Kenne das, aber es kommen bessere Zeiten  vorher hatte ich auch nie Geld und hatte nur Crap Hardware und war mehr in der Uni als Zuhause zwecks guten Pc  Am Ende weiß man ja wofür man es tut.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

Geld hab ich genug, das ist nicht das Problem 
Ich verdiene selbst ein bisschen und bekomme Unterhalt, ich hab knappe 1100€ zur Verfügung und meine Miete kostet ~400€.
Und meine Hardware ist ja auch Top 
Ich hab nur einfach nicht genug Zeit dafür 
Ich freu mich schon wenn ich fertig bin und mit ner 35h Woche mein Leben chille


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2019)

Zeit ist bei mir aktuell auch so ein Faktor.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Naja ich war eher der Trinker/Raucher und Nettobesucher und lernen lag mir nie, entweder ich konnte es oder nicht  Mein Leben damals war naja, sehr durchwachsend xD Bin froh mit meinen 30h (das reicht) und dem Geld  Man darf auch mal Glück haben. So genug OT sonst krieg ich noch nen Report ^^


----------



## Gurdi (28. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Naja ich war eher der Trinker/Raucher und Nettobesucher und lernen lag mir nie, entweder ich konnte es oder nicht  Mein Leben damals war naja, sehr durchwachsend xD Bin froh mit meinen 30h (das reicht) und dem Geld  Man darf auch mal Glück haben. So genug OT sonst krieg ich noch nen Report ^^



Gehört zu nem richtigen Leben dazu


----------



## Komolze (28. Oktober 2019)

Edit: scheint ein Virus zu sein die Firmware. bitte post löschen

edit edit: ich bin mir nicht sicher aber auf der Koreanischen Samsung Page solls eine neue Firmware für den C32HG70 geben den hier ja einige haben. Aber es ist ne EXE daher bin ich mir unsicher (bin gerade am Handy). Könnte auch nur ne Exe zum entpacken sein.... 

QLED QHD 게이밍 모니터 
80 cm | Samsung 대한민국 고객지원


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon wenn ich fertig bin und mit ner 35h Woche mein Leben chille





IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Bin froh mit meinen 30h (das reicht)



Gute Einstellung, 40h-Wo+Überstunden ist keine WLB.
Merkt man erst, wenn man nach etlichen Jahren im Hamsterrad mal kürzer tritt.
30h ist ja optimal, da die gewerkschaftliche Mittagspause dann bereits im Garten mit Bierchen stattfindet.

zu COD MW:
Ambient Occlusion ne Stufe runter sollte viel ausmachen.SSAA nur bei Bedarf zuschalten=kostet VRam.
Bei längeren Pausen mal net den Energiesparmodus vom W10 nutzen, evtl. kein sauberes Aufwachen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Hättest denn mal Lust COD zu benchen? 

OT: 40h wäre der GAU für mich. Bin froh Mittags oder Vorabend Zuhause zu sein, hat aber auch gedauert das zu erreichen und das kam nur durch Leistung. Mache kaum Pausen auf Arbeit da ich jemand bin der Arbeit hasst und jene so schnell wie möglich weghaben will damit ich danach chillen kann xD Meistens ist es eher der Pc da die Freundin eh noch zur Arbeit ist  aber da darf dann auch gern mal was goldenes den Rachen runter fließen.

WLB? Stehe auf den Schlauch xD


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Müsste dann schon Einer mit Navi machen. Mit Vega@Crossfire wird wohl MW net laufen.
Außerdem ist mein i5-6600k nur für olle Singleplayer zu gebrauchen. Weihnachten kommt dann der i7-7700k rein.
Habe damals nur die 2x RX480 gegen RX56 getauscht. Läuft seitdem auf sparsam:


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich warte noch auf WLB ^^ xD
Überhaupt warum net mal probieren? Vielleicht läuft es ja über CrossFire oder mGPU. Gibt es da bezüglich schon Erfahrungen?

PS: Dein OSD ist strange aber jeder mag es anders  No offense.


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Glaube net, wenn SLi gänge oder Cf würde es schon Tipps bei YT oder im Thread geben.
Der SLI und Crossfire Thread (FAQ - Benchmarks - Tests)
Generell sind auch die NVer mit dem Inspektor besser gerüstet.
3DCenter Forum - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread - Seite 178

Bei AMD müsste man auf ein Cf-Profil im Treiber warten. Betas nehm ich auch net, nur WHQL-Treiber.
Sobald indirekte Schatten drin sind gehts net. Und TAA2x wäre auch Gift.

edit:
Bei DX12 muss das mGPU direkt vom Studio im Game eingebaut werden.
Macht leider kaum Einer. Evtl. werde ich mal später G4 statt G5 kaufen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Ok davon habe ich keine Ahnung, mehr als eine Graka war nie eine Option für mich egal von wem. 

Aber bitte sage mir doch endlich was "WLB" heißt Mate


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Work Life Balance

Gesendet aus meinem Homeoffice 24/7, nach zu vielen Jahren Hamsterrad.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Ach komm es gibt immer Wege und Mittel. Wenn ich dir hier meine Geschichte erzähle dann würdest du sicherlich auch das ein oder andere mal kotzen. Das war alles ein sehr steiniger Weg, hatte nur das Glück mein Beruf gleich mein Interessen zu finden. Das Rad habe ich genauso, jeden 2. Tag aufs neue und jeden Monat akzeptiere ich das Schweigegeld


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Kann mich auch net beklagen, habe immer meinen Spass an der Arbeit gehabt.
Aber zuviel Spass ist auch net lustig, wenn überhebliche Auftraggeber und die obere Etage keinen Plan haben.
Termine immer Gestern, ohne ne Ahnung wieviel Aufwand ne gleitende Projektierung/Änderungen macht.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Naja das Thema das die "obere Abteilung " keine Ahnung hat kenne ich. Kann dir aber sagen das da einem auch oft die Hände gebunden sind und Entscheidungen in ganz anderen Ebenen getroffen werden die wir hier wohl nicht innehaben. Bedenke einfach das die einen anderen Blickwinkel haben wie die "unteren" und das kannst du durch alle "Klassen" ziehen.  Das sind keine schlechten/dummen Menschen, oft haben die die selben Probleme wie andere. Ich renne auch meinen Plänen hinterher und könnte kotzen, ich weiß aber auch das mein Operator genauso wenig machen kann wie ich und er nur der Trottel ist der den Dampf weitergibt. Shit happens. Wir haben es schon gut. Auch wenn ich immer wieder mal weg bin fern ab des Internets und mein Hobby bedingt nachgehen kann, also eher arbeitstechnisch. 

Mal wieder OT:

Hab es auch im Turing Thread mehrmals erwähnt, wäre cool paar Benches von AMD Karten mit COD zu sehen. Mich würde einfach nur Interessieren ob es da Unterschiede gibt oder beide gleich skalieren jeweilig ihrer Performance.


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Hab mal ein bisschen Geduld, wie Gaussmath bereits angedeutet hat, wirds wohl bald bei CB die Userbenchmarks mit nem Savegame geben.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Roger, roger. Dachte nur, weil ist ja schon ein sehr gehyptes Game. Verzeih meine hektische Ader. Schönen Abend allen. Hab halt nur oft wenig Zeit sowas zu verfolgen, sry. CU.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

Taxxor hat seine Vega gebencht: Test - COD: Modern Warfare im Test: UEberraschend gute PC-Version mit DX12 und Raytracing| Seite 6 | ComputerBase Forum

Hier ist die Szene: YouTube


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

War in dem Review verlinkt, wie man zu der Testsequenz kommt?


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Super, da liegt einer Vega von 2017 noch auf 2060 Niveau. Und das für 250€. Soll mal jemand meckern. Danke für den Link bin auf CB nicht unterwegs.

WTF, kann mir einer erklären wie da RT läuft auf der VEGA? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> War in dem Review verlinkt, wie man zu der Testsequenz kommt?



Ja, macht Wolfgang eigentlich immer. Sie wollen viel Transparenz in die Tests bringen.


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Muss mich erstmal durch den Thread lesen. 
btw.
Einer hat auf den Patch von Heute geschimpft.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Naja zwischen den üblichen gehate kann ich nicht herrauslesen wieso RT auf AMD läuft. Läuft das einfach inoffiziell via DX12 oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Ggf. ein Bug das es ON ist aber keine Auswirkungen hat?

Der Patch sowieso der Hotfix DayOne hat bei mir keine sichtbaren Auswirkungen. Waren aber 8Gb laut Battle.net Launcher. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das 8Gb für Balancing gebraucht werden.


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Glaube net das Taxxor RT an hatte, wird wohl auch net gehen.
Es gibt zwar ne allgemeine DXR-Schnittstelle oder Extrawege ala WOT Recore, weiss net ob bei MW sowas verwendet wird.
Da wird man wohl mal auf die Pascals warten müssen, obs bei Denen geht.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Naja zwischen den üblichen gehate kann ich nicht herrauslesen wieso RT auf AMD läuft. Läuft das einfach inoffiziell via DX12 oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Ggf. ein Bug das es ON ist aber keine Auswirkungen hat?
> 
> Der Patch sowieso der Hotfix DayOne hat bei mir keine sichtbaren Auswirkungen. Waren aber 8Gb laut Battle.net Launcher. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das 8Gb für Balancing gebraucht werden.



Wie kommst du auf RT bei der Vega? Das läuft natürlich nicht. ^^


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

Sorry, hatte fix überflogen und war der Meinung ein AMD Post mit RT gesehen zu haben, beim zweiten lesen erkenne ich mein Fehler. Sollte mir mehr Zeit lassen zu posten.
Dennoch, naja das typische Verhalten. Man sieht das RT und das kann man ganz einfach darlegen. Wiederum sage ich auch das es kaum Auswirkung auf meine Immersion hat da es zu wenig ist meiner Meinung nach.

Finde dennoch die Leistung der Vega gut für ein 2019 Spiel. Die Vegas wollen einfach nicht verschwinden ;P


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

Weiss jetzt net wie gut die 56 von Taxxor läuft, aber es gibt doch einige Pulse, die echt auf 64er Niveau laufen.
Dank MemoryTweaker einfach nur ne ganz geile Geschichte.

Bandou@24/7 ist noch net mal so gut wie Cordonbleu oder Kirby., daher ein gutes Bsp.:


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Oktober 2019)

> Gute Einstellung, 40h-Wo+Überstunden ist keine WLB.
> Merkt man erst, wenn man nach etlichen Jahren im Hamsterrad mal kürzer tritt.
> 30h ist ja optimal, da die gewerkschaftliche Mittagspause dann bereits im Garten mit Bierchen stattfindet.


Wenn ich sehe, wie viel Bekannte von mir arbeiten um einfach nur irgendwie so davon leben zu können, dann wird mir übel. Die Seite gibts leider auch.
Und dann noch die andere Seite: Die gehen arbeiten, gehen schlafen, stehen wieder auf um wieder zu arbeiten. Es gibt so viele Menschen die leben einfach nur um zu arbeiten.
Das ist traurig und da will ich einfach niemals hin. Selbst wenn ich dann nicht so viel verdienen werde wie meine Kollegen die jetzt schon überlegen zu promovieren und die 60h Woche vorprogrammiert ist, nur um dann später mal den dicken Mercedes zu fahren. Sorry, aber mein VW bringt mich auch ans Ziel und ich hab deutlich mehr Dinge in meinem Leben zu tun als zu arbeiten. 

@COD Benches @IphoneBenz, wenn du mir sagst was genau du sehen willst, liefere ich dir gerne ein paar Zahlen.
Es gab bereits 2 Updates bei mir die jeweils 8GB groß waren. Konnte aber nach beiden keinen einzigen Unterschied mit irgendwas bemerken. 

@COD Blackscreens @RX480
Ich hab jetzt 2012MHz@1100mV@900Mem getestet und es liefen 6 Runden stabil. Sehr merkwürdig. Hab die Spannung also nur um einen Schritt angehoben, 7mV höher und 10MHz mehr.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach 2 SP4k Runs sah das so aus. Immer noch recht zufrieden. Hat zwar 1-2°C mehr aufm Hotspot als mit 1093mV aber ansonsten relativ gleich, Leistungsaufnahme ist auch gleich. Wenn ich damit jetz keine Blackscreens mehr kriege, hab ich echt keinen Nerv noch weiter rum zu testen 



> zu COD MW:
> Ambient Occlusion ne Stufe runter sollte viel ausmachen.SSAA nur bei Bedarf zuschalten=kostet VRam.
> Bei längeren Pausen mal net den Energiesparmodus vom W10 nutzen, evtl. kein sauberes Aufwachen.


Es gibt keine Stufe runter.
Man kann entweder Ambient Occlusion für bewegte Objekte aktivieren, oder für statische, oder für beide.


----------



## RX480 (28. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, wie viel Bekannte von mir arbeiten um einfach nur irgendwie so davon leben zu können, dann wird mir übel. Die Seite gibts leider auch.



Da hast Du leider Recht, ist schon übel mit der Zweiklassengesellschaft. 

Schön, dass es jetzt stabiler läuft. Am Anfang mit den alten Treibern war die Devil auch tricky mit zuwenig V oder AutoUV.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, wie viel Bekannte von mir arbeiten um einfach nur irgendwie so davon leben zu können, dann wird mir übel. Die Seite gibts leider auch.
> Und dann noch die andere Seite: Die gehen arbeiten, gehen schlafen, stehen wieder auf um wieder zu arbeiten. Es gibt so viele Menschen die leben einfach nur um zu arbeiten.
> Das ist traurig und da will ich einfach niemals hin. Selbst wenn ich dann nicht so viel verdienen werde wie meine Kollegen die jetzt schon überlegen zu promovieren und die 60h Woche vorprogrammiert ist, nur um dann später mal den dicken Mercedes zu fahren. Sorry, aber mein VW bringt mich auch ans Ziel und ich hab deutlich mehr Dinge in meinem Leben zu tun als zu arbeiten.



Ich besitze gar kein Auto ^^ dafür nutze ich andere große Dinge die mit A anfangen. Aber ich weiß was du meinst. Aber gleichzeitig muss ich dazu sagen das auch oft jene es nicht anders wollen. Gerade wenn ich "neu" wo hinkomme und mich einbringen möchte merke ich doch einen ernormen Unterschied was Bildung etc angeht. Ich kann nichts mit "Dicker Fetter BMW" anfangen. Sorry.

Gern die erste Mission in 1440p alles max, Render 100%. Würde dann die Settings übernehmen da ich bis dato mit RT gebencht habe. Am besten wäre ein Video mit den Settings und ein Cap via CapFrameX


----------



## kingkooltoni (28. Oktober 2019)

Also hab ich das richtig verstanden das das heutige CoD update die lags nicht behoben hat? 

Heute mal Outer Worlds angezockt. Spiel ist cool aber die Performance ist auch nicht die beste… erinnert mich sehr an We Happy Few.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Gern die erste Mission in 1440p alles max, Render 100%.



Ihr könntet auch die CB-Testsequenz nehmen. Ist in dem Video gut erklärt.
Da es keine Kämpfe gibt, limitiert auch net die CPU+Ram bei kleinen PCs.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Oktober 2019)

Ach ne lass mal, würde das gern via SP testen. MP o.ä. dann gerne später. Mir reicht der SP für ein Eindruck der Leistung.


----------



## Elistaer (29. Oktober 2019)

Zum OT Gespräch gerade was Gehalt und einfach nur leben angeht bin ich ein starker Verfechter des BGE, alle bis Jahres Einkommen X bekommen zusätzlich 1.000 für den Monat wer wirklich keine Lust hat zu arbeiten (Harz IV) der bekommt nur die 1.000 und muß genau damit klar kommen. Die was auch arbeiten annehmen welche schlecht bezahlt werden bekommen die 1.000 on top und können besser leben mit weniger Sorgen. Das würde viele Berufe wieder attraktiv machen und das es funktioniert zeigen Studien in Schweden und Norwegen, dort wird es getestet und was war die Folge die Ausgaben aller stiegen an weil eben jede Familie mehr Geld hatte. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Oktober 2019)

Meinst du nicht das die Diskussion hier den Rahmen sprengt was OT angeht? Ich habe zu viele Menschen kennengelernt um das zu befürworten. Ein Beitrag für die Allgemeinheit sollte schon belohnt werden. Das die Belohnung nicht immer der entsprechenden Arbeit entspricht steht außer Frage. Aber dennoch finde ich diesen Weg nicht gut. Habe/Hatte selbst Freunde die ihr Leben auf Staatskosten amüsant gemacht haben und wenn ich meine Lohnabrechnung ansehe und die darin enthaltenen Steuern möchte ich schon das die Leute ihren Arsch mal anheben!!! Sorry meine Meinung. Spielt auch keine Rolle ob ich über der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze liege, jeder Mensch hat seinen Teil zu leisten. Wie das entlohnt wird ist eine andere Sache und jene finde ich auch nicht gerecht.


----------



## kingkooltoni (29. Oktober 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Zum OT Gespräch gerade was Gehalt und einfach nur leben angeht bin ich ein starker Verfechter des BGE, alle bis Jahres Einkommen X bekommen zusätzlich 1.000 für den Monat wer wirklich keine Lust hat zu arbeiten (Harz IV) der bekommt nur die 1.000 und muß genau damit klar kommen. Die was auch arbeiten annehmen welche schlecht bezahlt werden bekommen die 1.000 on top und können besser leben mit weniger Sorgen. Das würde viele Berufe wieder attraktiv machen und das es funktioniert zeigen Studien in Schweden und Norwegen, dort wird es getestet und was war die Folge die Ausgaben aller stiegen an weil eben jede Familie mehr Geld hatte.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Bin da auch 100% dafür. Man könnte Arbeit machen die einem Spaß macht aber eventuell schlecht bezahlt wird. Und es muss auch kommen da viel Arbeit, vor allem in Fabriken, von Robotern ersetzt wird. Hab auch ewig in der Industrie gearbeitet, Haufen Geld verdient und mir auch teures Auto und so geleistet. War einfach wichtig für mich damals. Hab dann jetzt meine 2 jährige Weiterbildung beendet und halt von Bafög gelebt. In den 2 Jahren hab ich voll gemerkt das Geld nicht alles ist. Jetzt hab ich ein kleines Auto, schmeiß das Geld nicht mehr so zum Fenster raus und hab einfach gelernt das andere Dinge viel wichtiger sind. So 2 Jahre wo man finanziell nur das nötigste hat haben mir verdankt gut getan und mich auch ins positive verändert und auch deutlich gesünder. 

Wollte auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema dazugeben


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Oktober 2019)

Leute, denkt mal über den Tellerrand. BITTE. So einfach ist die Welt nicht ohne das ich verneinen möchte das einiges mies läuft. Eure Chefs sitzen auch nur Zuhause mit der Frau und haben Probleme und kriegen den Arsch voll, meist mehr als ihr überhaupt denkt. So einfach läuft das net!


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2019)

> Gern die erste Mission in 1440p alles max, Render 100%. Würde dann die  Settings übernehmen da ich bis dato mit RT gebencht habe. Am besten wäre  ein Video mit den Settings und ein Cap via CapFrameX


Die erste Mission? Du meinst Singleplayer?
Ich hatte schon fast vergessen, dass COD sowas auch hat


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Oktober 2019)

Ja genau die erste Mission^^ KRIEGSNEBEL xD ach komm so mies ist der SP auch wieder net. MP hat mir zu viele variablen.
Lass deine RedDevil da mal laufen, die Mission dauert keine 10 Minuten also auch gut für ein Video xD


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2019)

Das wäre ne gute Frage, wieviel Fps kostet Video per ReLive?
(falls Du damit abstürzt würde ich mich aber net verrückt machen und das Setting behalten)


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2019)

Was die Settings angeht... Ich weiß mittlerweile gar nichts mehr. Kommt mir vor als wären die immer noch komplett random. 
Ich hab jetzt alle 3 Settings im ähnlichen Bereich durch:
2002@1093
2012@1100
2012@1106
Bei allen 3 hatte ich jetzt jeweils nach 5 runden keine Blackscreens. Heute morgen hatte ich mit 1093mV spätestens nach der 2. Runde einen Blackscreen.
Für heute bin ich damit raus, morgen zocke ich dann mit den ursprünglichen 1093 mal weiter und guck ob ich einen Blackscreen nochmal reproduzieren kann. 

Werde Mittwoch mal SP testen. Wie willst du das haben? Mit Afterburner im Hintergrund? Radeon Overlay? HWinfo? Aufgenommen als Video?
Aufnehmen dürfte auch mit der Xbox App gehen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (29. Oktober 2019)

EInfach die erste SP Mission in max Settings und Skalierung 100%. Das ist alles, die Mission ist sehr kurz. Mehr möchte ich net ^^ In 1440p, egal ob VSR oder net. Und ja wenn möglich mit Hardware Monitoring.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Oktober 2019)

So hab mal paar Stündchen Bf1 MP @4K und Exodus @1440p gezockt auf 1950/900@1035mv.....luef ohne Probleme [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2019)

Nehm mal in BF1 das TrixxTool und geh mit TrixxBoost auf 85% und zusätzlich RIS an. Dir müsste im Game dann ne neue Resolution 3264x1836 angeboten werden.
In DX9+12+Vulkan macht RIS  einen guten Job. (=Sharpen unter Anzeige bei Leuten ohne Trixx)
Das Tool geht nur bei Sapphire und den Refs.

Im Idealfall gibts 38% mehr Fps. =1/(0,85x0,85)



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was die Settings angeht... Ich weiß mittlerweile gar nichts mehr.



Ich würde mich z.Zt. über gar nix wundern, sind ja net nur viele Treiber sondern auch W10-Updates, die evtl. beim Moni ne Rolle spielen, zzgl. Gamepatch XYZ.
Seit W10-1903 mit WDDM 2.6 ist halt vieles in der Entwicklung, sprich net richtig perfekt.

Falls Du tatsächlich nur früh nach dem Kaltstart crashst, wäre das ja fast wie bei Vega. Dort merkt man allerdings auch das auf einmal 20MHz mehr anliegen, klar das dann die Spannung net reicht oder der Takt zu hoch ist.
Meist lädt man das Setting nur neu und weiter gehts, ggf. mal neu starten.
Ansonsten schalte ich generell den PC richtig aus und geh net nur auf Energiesparen, weil ich dem Aufwecken net so richtig vertraue. Nach 2..3x richtig Ausschalten ohne Chrash merkt sich W10 auch die Einstellg. vom Wattman besser.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Oktober 2019)

Im CapFrameX Thread drüben bei ComputerBase hat Wolfgang angekündigt, dass voraussichtlich am Donnerstag ein weiterer Community Benchmark stattfinden wird. Das neue Call of Duty ist dabei das Spiel der Wahl. Erstmals wird auch CapFrameX als Benchmark Tool vollumfämglich eingesetzt. Die relativ neue Capture Funktion soll verwendet werden, um die Performance zu messen. Das ist quasi der Ritterschlag für das Team um CX, wozu ich ja auch gehöre. Für uns ist es eine spannende Sache. Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen mitzumachen. Der Link zu dem Artikel wird auf der Startseite gut sichtbar sein. 

Wer sich die Szene jetzt schon anschauen möchte, siehe hier: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare im Technik-Test: Raytracing mit Screenshots und Benchmarks - ComputerBase

Ob es bei der Szene bleiben wird, kann ich im Augenblick nicht sagen, daher sind die Angaben ohne Gewähr. ^^ Bei Fragen zu dem Tool unten die beiden Threads auf PCGH und CB.

PCGH: CapFrameX (CX) - Frametime Capture und Analyse Tool
ComputerBase: CapFrameX - Capture und Analyse Tool | ComputerBase Forum

Viel Spaß beim Benchen!

gaussmath alias ZeroStrat


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2019)

> Ansonsten schalte ich generell den PC richtig aus und geh net nur auf  Energiesparen, weil ich dem Aufwecken net so richtig vertraue. Nach  2..3x richtig Ausschalten ohne Chrash merkt sich W10 auch die Einstellg.  vom Wattman besser


Ich fahr den PC immer richtig runter, sogar ohne Schnellstart.
Navi hatte mit bestimmten Boards anfangs das Problem, dass der PC ausm Energiesparmodus überhaupt nicht mehr aufwacht. Es half nur der Reset Knopf falls man so einen hat, oder halt Netzteil abschalten. Nach so einem herunterfahren hatte sich dann immer das komplette Bios resettet. Ich weiß nicht ob das mittlerweile gefixt ist, aber ich werds sicher nicht ausprobieren und ein Bios reset in Kauf nehmen  Ich hab nämlich gefühlt 100 Sachen im Bios eingestellt und brauche wieder Tage bevor ich rausfinde was ich alles noch vergessen hab. 



> Falls Du tatsächlich nur früh nach dem Kaltstart crashst, wäre das ja  fast wie bei Vega. Dort merkt man allerdings auch das auf einmal 20MHz  mehr anliegen, klar das dann die Spannung net reicht oder der Takt zu  hoch ist.
> Meist lädt man das Setting nur neu und weiter gehts, ggf. mal neu starten.


Es verhält sich echt merkwürdig. Die 1093 liefen gestern abend echt lange stabil. Vorher hatte ich aber auch schon mit 1106 und 1100 gezockt, ob das irgendwas beeinflusst?
Das Radeon Overlay hat mir z.b. auch die ganze Zeit noch 1100mV angezeigt als ich mit 1093mV gezockt habe laut Wattman. GPU-Z im Hintergrund sagte mir auch 1093mV.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das am Overlay lag, aber eigenartig ist es trotzdem.



> EInfach die erste SP Mission in max Settings und Skalierung 100%. Das  ist alles, die Mission ist sehr kurz. Mehr möchte ich net ^^ In 1440p,  egal ob VSR oder net. Und ja wenn möglich mit Hardware Monitoring.


Mach ich am Mittwoch 
Was du ungefähr erwarten kannst, sind schätz ich avg. über 100 FPS. Ich zocke MP mit alles auf Maximum außer Schatten und sehe da selten Drops unter 100. SP sollte nochmal besser sein.
Wobei ich irgendwie noch nicht hinbekommen hab mir die avg. FPS anzeigen zu lassen... Irgendwie will der Afterburner mir das nicht im OSD anzeigen


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Es verhält sich echt merkwürdig. Die 1093 liefen gestern abend echt lange stabil. Vorher hatte ich aber auch schon mit 1106 und 1100 gezockt, ob das irgendwas beeinflusst?
> Das Radeon Overlay hat mir z.b. auch die ganze Zeit noch 1100mV angezeigt als ich mit 1093mV gezockt habe laut Wattman. GPU-Z im Hintergrund sagte mir auch 1093mV.Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das am Overlay lag, aber eigenartig ist es trotzdem.



Wir hatten doch schon bei hks gemerkt, das man net so genau die Spannung einstellen sollte. (x)dito Nairune im 3dC.
Aus 1093 wird gern 1100mV. Besser mal ca. 1992@1090mV. Das sollte dann genau mit 1093mV laufen.
Ob bei Dir tatsächlich 2002@eff.1093 stabil ist weiss man ja net.

(x) Leider hab ich das Drama net so von Anfang an verfolgt= Urlaub.
Kann ja sein das AMD inzwischen per Treiber nen Offset von +1 draufhaut und damit dann der Sprung auf die nächsthöhere Spannung erfolgt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2019)

> Wir hatten doch schon bei hks gemerkt, das man net so genau die Spannung einstellen sollte. (x)dito Nairune im 3dC.
> Aus 1093 wird gern 1100mV. Besser mal ca. 1992@1090mV. Das sollte dann genau mit 1093mV laufen.
> Ob bei Dir tatsächlich 2002@eff.1093 stabil ist weiss man ja net.


Da achte ich schon drauf. Wenn ich sage ich hab mit 1093mV gezockt, dann ist im Wattman 1090 oder 1091 eingestellt. Ich seh dann ja auch immer bei GPU-Z wie viel wirklich anliegt.
Naja jedenfalls bin ich back to my old setting  2002@1093 (1091 Wattman) und hab immer noch keine Blackscreens bekommen. Muss man nicht verstehen oder? 



> Kann ja sein das AMD inzwischen per Treiber nen Offset von +1 draufhaut  und damit dann der Sprung auf die nächsthöhere Spannung erfolgt.


Ist auf jeden Fall so. Mit 1099mV liegen laut GPU-Z dann direkt 1106mV an und nicht wie man vermuten würde 1100. Man muss, meiner Beobachtung nach, min 2mV drunter liegen unter der Spannung die man wirklich haben will. Bei 1100mV also höchstens 1098mV.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2019)

NICE
Man darf net die kum.Updates von W10 ausser acht lassen und die Game-Patche.
Da kann jetzt der Treiber damit stabiler sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2019)

> Man darf net die kum.Updates von W10 ausser acht lassen und die Game-Patche.


Ja die verändern echt jedes mal was. 
Vor ein paar Tagen lagen z.b. die Temps bei maximal 82°C Hotspot. Wenn ich jetzt GPU-Z im Hintergrund laufen lassen, hab ich nach ner Stunde ein Peak von gut 90°C.
Wenn ich mir aber die Wattman Kurve anschaue, dann sieht man, dass der Hotspot die komplette Zeit zwischen 80 und 82°C pendelt und dann irgendwann ein winzig kleiner Spike kommt auf 90°C der sofort wieder weg ist.
u.U. taktet die Karte dadurch sogar für ne Sekunde herunter und das nennt man dann einen FPS Drop  Warum das so passiert, weiß ich nicht. Tritt wie gesagt in 1 Stunde Gaming vielleicht 1 mal auf.


----------



## RX480 (29. Oktober 2019)

Jo,
Bei manchen Posts mit GPU-Z wäre breiter übersichtlicher, damit man mal sieht bei welchem Spike der Maxwert ist.
Und man ungefähr Average einordnen kann.(schätze zu 99% = Auslesefehler)

Du kannst auch bei aktivem GPU-Z mal mit der Mouse über die roten Flächen fahren, dann bekommst Du links den Wert exakt angezeigt.
Wattman+GPU-Z gleichzeitig würde ich net anmachen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2019)

Die Spikes sind so winzig, dass ich die in GPU-Z nicht mal sehe. Wenn ich mit dem Mauszeiger da drüber gehe dann seh ich nur Werte zwischen 79 und 82°C
Im Wattman ist die Kurve etwas "feiner" da sieht man die Stelle wenn man ganz genau hinguckt wo ein winziger Spike auf 90°C hoch geht, weil an der Stelle sich auch die anderen Kurven etwas verändern (Takt)
Weiß nicht was das soll, ist erst seit dem letzten Update so.
Aber solange das nur selten auftritt, solls mich nicht jucken 

Solange ich jetzt keine Blackscreens bekomme, änder ich nicht mal die kleinste Sache, denn das Spiel bockt echt mega und ich will in der kurzen Zeit die ich zurzeit habe einfach in Ruhe zocken 

Aber morgen hab ich frei, da wird erstmal der zusätzliche Lüfter eingebaut und endlich das Office Ryzen System zusammengebaut was hier noch neu verpackt bei mir rumsteht


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2019)

---doppelt---


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2019)

ich muss mal gerade meine erfahrung hier teilen nachdem ich die letzten tage verschiedene biosversion auf rx 470/480 geflasht habe. aktuell hatte ich gedacht flsh mal ein 570er nitro bios auf eine 470 nitro, hat wunderbar geklappt aber jetzt kommt es, im afterburner lass ich mir einige informationen anzeigen wie zb die asic power. bei der 470 liegt die bei rund 130w im game mit einem verbrauch gesammtsystem (strommessgerät steckdose) von ca. 290w. flashe ich das 570er drauf wird mir eine asic von 100w angezeigt aber der verbraucht liegt dann bei 340w, wie kann das sein? habe ähnliches auch bei einer 470 cdII und 480 strix festgestellt. die biosse laufen zwar aber der verbrauch "explodiert". könnte mir das nur erklären das die refresh chips (500er) sparsamer laufen. so macht das ganze ja überhaupt keinen sinn.


----------



## hks1981 (29. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ich muss mal gerade meine erfahrung hier teilen nachdem ich die letzten tage verschiedene biosversion auf rx 470/480 geflasht habe. aktuell hatte ich gedacht flsh mal ein 570er nitro bios auf eine 470 nitro, hat wunderbar geklappt aber jetzt kommt es, im afterburner lass ich mir einige informationen anzeigen wie zb die asic power. bei der 470 liegt die bei rund 130w im game mit einem verbrauch gesammtsystem (strommessgerät steckdose) von ca. 290w. flashe ich das 570er drauf wird mir eine asic von 100w angezeigt aber der verbraucht liegt dann bei 340w, wie kann das sein? habe ähnliches auch bei einer 470 cdII und 480 strix festgestellt. die biosse laufen zwar aber der verbrauch "explodiert". könnte mir das nur erklären das die refresh chips (500er) sparsamer laufen. so macht das ganze ja überhaupt keinen sinn.



Verstehe nicht was du da meinst? Also angenommen die GPU hat 100w was nicht sein kann, da muss mehr durch aber nehmen wir das mal. Dann hast du noch ne CPU je nach CPU zwischen 50-130w dann gibt es noch das MB was auch je nach 20-40W zieht also sind wir schon mal bei 240W wenn wir jetzt eine CPU mit 100W hernehmen und dann MB und die Anschlüsse. Wenn du dann auch noch ein Messgerät alla Baumarkt hast kann es schon ungenaue Werte auswerfen. Wenn ich meines von meinem Stromanbieter hernehme sollte die Alexa auch angeblich 80W ziehen manchesmal dann sind es aber auf einmal nur noch 5W usw.

Ich weiß auch bis heute nicht was der Sinn eines Flash des Bios bringen sollte, denn die Zeiten wo man noch Shader usw. damit freigeschalten hat sind vorbei.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was du da meinst? Also angenommen die GPU hat 100w was nicht sein kann, da muss mehr durch aber nehmen wir das mal. Dann hast du noch ne CPU je nach CPU zwischen 50-130w dann gibt es noch das MB was auch je nach 20-40W zieht also sind wir schon mal bei 240W wenn wir jetzt eine CPU mit 100W hernehmen und dann MB und die Anschlüsse. Wenn du dann auch noch ein Messgerät alla Baumarkt hast kann es schon ungenaue Werte auswerfen. Wenn ich meines von meinem Stromanbieter hernehme sollte die Alexa auch angeblich 80W ziehen manchesmal dann sind es aber auf einmal nur noch 5W usw.
> 
> Ich weiß auch bis heute nicht was der Sinn eines Flash des Bios bringen sollte, denn die Zeiten wo man noch Shader usw. damit freigeschalten hat sind vorbei.


Der afterburner zeigt nur den asic Verbrauch an, als 470 sind es 130w und der Gesamtverbrauch liegt bei 290w. Als 570 werden 100w (also weniger als bei der 470)asic angezeigt und der Gesamtverbrauch liegt bei 340w(also höher als bei der 470).
wie kann das sein?
da muss ja der Mehrverbrauch durch die pci-e Schnittstelle kommen oder?
Der Sinn eines Flash soll mal dahingestellt sein aber darum geht es nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Oktober 2019)

Da wird wohl eher was von den Sensorwerten durcheinander kommen, wenn man grundsätzliche Variablen verändert liest ein Sensor halb schrott aus.


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. Oktober 2019)

Was sagt denn das Strommessgerät?


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Was sagt denn das Strommessgerät?



hatte ich oben bereits geschrieben. also der asic verbrauch ist bei der *rx470 (130w)höher* als bei der rx570(100w), aber der gesammtverbrauch ist bei der *rx470 niedriger*. und genau das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## hks1981 (29. Oktober 2019)

Ich wünsch euch allen noch eine schöne Zeit! Habe jetzt die Löschung meines Accounts beantragt. Zuerst wurde ich ja gesperrt weil ich einen Key verschenken wollte hier im Forum vor ca 1-2 Wochen und nun wurde ich wegen OT/Spam ermahnt weil ich auf Dauerspammer Account Poly geantwortet habe. 

Das Forum ist dann für mich keine Lösung ohne jedesmal sich fürchten zu müssen, ne Ermahnung zu bekommen nur weil man etwas postet, was vllt jemanden nicht in dem Kram passt. Werde mich beim Igor seinem Forum nun einleben. 

Es hat echt mit euch viel Spaß gemacht bezüglich Navi und Erfahrungen und hoffe ihr habt genauso viel Spaß an der Navi wie ich.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Oktober 2019)

Schaut euch mal an, wo die 5700XT bei den Frametimes rangiert: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare im Technik-Test: GPU- und CPU-Benchmarks sowie Frametimes (Update) - ComputerBase

Not bad! ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch euch allen noch eine schöne Zeit! Habe jetzt die Löschung meines Accounts beantragt. Zuerst wurde ich ja gesperrt weil ich einen Key verschenken wollte hier im Forum vor ca 1-2 Wochen und nun wurde ich wegen OT/Spam ermahnt weil ich auf Dauerspammer Account Poly geantwortet habe.
> 
> Das Forum ist dann für mich keine Lösung ohne jedesmal sich fürchten zu müssen, ne Ermahnung zu bekommen nur weil man etwas postet, was vllt jemanden nicht in dem Kram passt. Werde mich beim Igor seinem Forum nun einleben.
> 
> Es hat echt mit euch viel Spaß gemacht bezüglich Navi und Erfahrungen und hoffe ihr habt genauso viel Spaß an der Navi wie ich.


Oh ne [emoji3525] Das ja echt blöde [emoji15]
Bleib bei uns..... Du bist doch auch ein Echter Navigator [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Mike- (29. Oktober 2019)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu meiner neuen RX5700 Pulse, mittlerweile läuft alles problemlos. Nachdem ich im Adrenalin ein paar Sachen aktiviert habe ist das Bild ausgezeichnet. Die Karte ist sehr leise, das einzige was ab und an etwas lauter wird ist das blöde Sharkoon PWM NT, das kommt demnächst weg.  

Allerdings frage ich mich wieso ich bei World of Tanks nicht mehr als 95fps erhalte (auf Ultra, aber genauso auf niedrigen Einstellungen), egal ob mit oder ohne Raytracing oder andere Sachen es bleibt immer bei 95fps.

Hat das mit meinem FHD Flachbild TV zu tun oder wieso geht das nicht höher? Es ist nicht so das ich es brauche, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Karte weitaus mehr schaffen würde, ich will nur wissen woran es liegt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Oktober 2019)

> Allerdings frage ich mich wieso ich bei World of Tanks nicht mehr als  95fps erhalte (auf Ultra, aber genauso auf niedrigen Einstellungen),  egal ob mit oder ohne Raytracing oder andere Sachen es bleibt immer bei  95fps.
> 
> Hat das mit meinem FHD Flachbild TV zu tun oder wieso geht das nicht  höher? Es ist nicht so das ich es brauche, aber ich bin mir ziemlich  sicher das die Karte weitaus mehr schaffen würde, ich will nur wissen  woran es liegt.


Du bist im CPU Limit 
Wenn du die Auflösung runter drehst und trotzdem nicht mehr als 95 FPS bekommst, dann ist das ein eindeutiges Zeichen für ein CPU Limit 
Deine CPU schafft nicht mehr als 95 FPS, da kannste an den Grafikeinstellungen drehen wie du willst, da wird nichts passieren.



> Das Forum ist dann für mich keine Lösung ohne jedesmal sich fürchten zu  müssen, ne Ermahnung zu bekommen nur weil man etwas postet, was vllt  jemanden nicht in dem Kram passt. Werde mich beim Igor seinem Forum nun  einleben.


Es ist nur ne Ermahnung. Bleib doch 
Kleiner Tipp: Einfach aus dem News Bereich raushalten wo es um Nvidia oder Raytracing geht. Schon bist du Poly los.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Oktober 2019)

@hks
lass dich doch nicht von hier vertreiben, und schon garnicht wegen dem polyboy.
ist ein wenig kingergarten like wie das hier gehändelt wird, hat mich auch schon ein paar verwanrungen gekostet aber shit drauf!
wenn ich sehe wie das im luxx gehändelt wird kann ich hier nur drüber lachen.
richtige navianer gibts nur hier, überleg dir das nochmal.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Oktober 2019)

Hab jetzt übirgens mal direkt nach der Arbeit COD gezockt und hatte direkt in der ersten Runde nen Blackscreen mit 1093 mV die gestern abend selbst nach 10 Runden noch stabil waren.
Der einzige Unterschied war, dass ich gestern bereits vorher mit höheren Spannungen gezockt hatte und jetzt nicht.

Ist das Zufall mit dem Blackscreen jetzt, bzw. das ich gestern keine hatte nach 10 Runden, oder kann das wirklich damit zusammenhängen, dass die Karte unmittelbar vorher mit höherer Spannung betrieben wurde?

Erst ein Anheben auf 1106mV brachte mir jetzt seit mehreren Runden keine Blackscreens mehr.


----------



## hks1981 (30. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @hks
> lass dich doch nicht von hier vertreiben, und schon garnicht wegen dem polyboy.
> ist ein wenig kingergarten like wie das hier gehändelt wird, hat mich auch schon ein paar verwanrungen gekostet aber shit drauf!
> wenn ich sehe wie das im luxx gehändelt wird kann ich hier nur drüber lachen.
> richtige navianer gibts nur hier, überleg dir das nochmal.



Ihr habt ja recht! Nach einer Nacht drüber schlafen und der Ärgern etwas abgeklungen, habe ich meine Löschung zurückgezogen. Ich halte mich nur noch in relevanten Threads auf und werf alles auf die Igno die meinen Puls steigen lässt 

@Mike das liest sich eher nach CPU Limit bei dir! Das kannst du leicht einsehen z.B. mit Afterburner wenn da die CPU ständig auf 100% liegt gibt es auch nicht mehr FPS

@David einmal ein Blackscreen kann auch dem Game geschuldet sein. Sollte es aber öfters sein, musst du die Spannung immer um 0.010v anheben bis du die Stabile findest.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Oktober 2019)

Immer locker bleiben, ich bin auch so ne polarisierende Figur hier,ich ignoriere gewisse Leute mittlerweile einfach weil eh sinnlos.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Oktober 2019)

> @David einmal ein Blackscreen kann auch dem Game geschuldet sein. Sollte  es aber öfters sein, musst du die Spannung immer um 0.010v anheben bis  du die Stabile findest.


Es regt mich nur langsam echt auf, weil COD das einzige Game ist wo 1093mV nicht laufen... Das kann doch nicht sein  Es muss einfach das Game schuld sein oder? 
Und vor allem, wenn es der Treiber schuld wäre, dann würd ich doch wohl regelmäßiger die Blackscreens kriegen und nicht manchmal erst nach 10 Runden...

1106 läuft zwar bis jetzt, allerdings wird da ein wenig mein Zahlen Ego verletzt, weil mich diese 2 Spannungsschritte nach oben locker 2-3°C kosten 
(Auch wenn 85°C Hotspot jetzt immer noch nix dolles sind)

(Aber 82 sehen eben schöner aus)


----------



## hks1981 (30. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Es regt mich nur langsam echt auf, weil COD das einzige Game ist wo 1093mV nicht laufen... Das kann doch nicht sein  Es muss einfach das Game schuld sein oder?
> Und vor allem, wenn es der Treiber schuld wäre, dann würd ich doch wohl regelmäßiger die Blackscreens kriegen und nicht manchmal erst nach 10 Runden...
> 
> 1106 läuft zwar bis jetzt, allerdings wird da ein wenig mein Zahlen Ego verletzt, weil mich diese 2 Spannungsschritte nach oben locker 2-3°C kosten
> ...



Naja das ist nun ein Game  Es können dann noch viele folgen, wo du die höhere Spannung benötigst. Da du ja nicht mit dem Takt runtergehen magst wirst du die Spannung hier erhöhen müssen, damit es auch hier stable bleibt. Aber 82 oder 85c ist schnurz.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Oktober 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> hatte ich oben bereits geschrieben. also der asic verbrauch ist bei der *rx470 (130w)höher* als bei der rx570(100w), aber der gesammtverbrauch ist bei der *rx470 niedriger*. und genau das verstehe ich nicht.


Nutzt du ein richtiges Messgerät? Oder liest das über die Software aus?


----------



## Fawkes (30. Oktober 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Allerdings frage ich mich wieso ich bei World of Tanks nicht mehr als 95fps erhalte (auf Ultra, aber genauso auf niedrigen Einstellungen), egal ob mit oder ohne Raytracing oder andere Sachen es bleibt immer bei 95fps.



Schau mal ob hier die richtige Hz eingestellt ist. Hatte sich bei mir nachträglich mehrmals zurückgestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Oktober 2019)

> Naja das ist nun ein Game   Es können dann noch viele folgen, wo du die höhere Spannung benötigst.  Da du ja nicht mit dem Takt runtergehen magst wirst du die Spannung hier  erhöhen müssen, damit es auch hier stable bleibt. Aber 82 oder 85c ist  schnurz.


Da haste Recht. Anscheinend braucht CoD einfach ein klein wenig mehr Spannung bei gleichem Takt.
Aber... ich hab heute frei, also Zeit für ein bisschen Testen 
Erster Versuch, dein Setting:
Auf 1950MHz runter und so weit die Spannung runter wie es geht. Da ich vermutlich so oder so etwas mehr brauche als du, hab ich erstmal 1050mV probiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. 187W, 1050mV Hotspot bleibt unter 80°C das sind nochmal ganze 5°C (!) weniger als mit 1106mV
Leistung fällt natürlich etwas ab, es sind nur 1,8 FPS bei SP4k was etwa 3% Leistung sein dürfte. Das sollte man wohl nicht mal bemerken. 
Mal sehen ob das Ingame läuft.


----------



## hks1981 (30. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Da haste Recht. Anscheinend braucht CoD einfach ein klein wenig mehr Spannung bei gleichem Takt.
> Aber... ich hab heute frei, also Zeit für ein bisschen Testen
> Erster Versuch, dein Setting:
> Auf 1950MHz runter und so weit die Spannung runter wie es geht. Da ich vermutlich so oder so etwas mehr brauche als du, hab ich erstmal 1050mV probiert:
> ...



Also die 2 FPS merkst du bestimmt nicht^^ Da spielt es doch keine Rolle ob ich jetzt 88 FPS habe oder 86FPS. Ich habe es bisher bei keinem Game gemerkt. Im Übrigen habe ich es auf 1975MHZ@1.036v laufen. Die Min Frames sind dadurch gestiegen und die AVG war 0% Max ist mir schnurz da man dies ja eh nie immer hat.


----------



## Elistaer (30. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben, ich bin auch so ne polarisierende Figur hier,ich ignoriere gewisse Leute mittlerweile einfach weil eh sinnlos.


Da können wir uns die Hand geben, habe auch oft mit den gleichen zu tun und dann kommt oft noch Threshold stärkt mir den Rücken da eskaliert es erst recht.

Er hat auch am Anfang viele genannt die seid paar Monaten auf ignore sind.

@hks1981 bei dir war es ja das gleiche ich kann mich nur nicht an das thema erinnern da hab ich dann die reisleine gezogen, und dann kam die Wende ich glaube bei vega oder Navi. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Oktober 2019)

> Also die 2 FPS merkst du bestimmt nicht^^ Da spielt es doch keine Rolle  ob ich jetzt 88 FPS habe oder 86FPS. Ich habe es bisher bei keinem Game  gemerkt. Im Übrigen habe ich es auf 1975MHZ@1.036v laufen. Die Min  Frames sind dadurch gestiegen und die AVG war 0% Max ist mir schnurz da  man dies ja eh nie immer hat.


Ok so hoch komm ich wahrscheinlich nicht mitm Takt, das ist schon ordentlich 
Ich bleib jetzt mal bei den 1,050V und guck ob ich noch etwas höher kann mitm Takt.
Bis jetzt liefen 1950@1050 stabil! Einen Performance Unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen so rein optisch ohne Werte, aber die Karte läuft gute 5°C kühler und mit 20W weniger 

Mal ne Frage, wie lässt du dir die AVG und 1% low usw. FPS anzeigen?
Mein Afterburner macht das irgendwie nicht obwohl ichs im OSD aktiviert hab...


----------



## Einbecker41 (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo

Bin von meiner Asus V56 Strixx Oc seit Gestern auf die Sapphire RX5700XT Nitro+ umgestiegen. Bin mit der Nitro auch sehr zufrieden.
Aber ein bisschen bin ich verwundert über den Kühler. Habe gedacht das die Nitro leiser ist, aber ist sie eben nicht. Die Lüfter waren bei der Vega nicht lauter. Beide Karten sind so eingestellt in der Lüfterkurve das die Temp ingame nicht über 65Grad geht. Die Asus war mit 2300rpm relativ erträglich, mann konnte Sie zwar hören aber sobald leise Musik oder andere Geräusche im Hintergrund waren, konnte man nichts mehr warnehmen von den Lüftern. Die Sapphire verhält sich genauso nur mit dem Unterschied das die Lüfter mit 2000 rpm rotieren bei Identischer Lüfterkurve. Die Asus ist auch gefühlt ne Ecke schwerer, kommt wohl wegen der massiven Backplate aus Metall. Beider Karten sind Undervoltet, die Asus mit 1045mv die Sapphire mit 1102 mv, eingestellt auf 2030mhz Ram mit 900 so läuft se stabil, noch kein  Absturz, die 2ghz erreicht sie ab und zu im Gaming mit dem Setting. Ansonsten ne sehr schöne Karte das Rgb hat Sapphire wirklich gut hingekriegt, in meinem Case Corsair Carbid Air 540 ist guter Aiflow daher halten sich die Temps wohl ganz gut. GPU bis 65 und Ram bis 64Grad Vollast inGame. Anno 1800 Frostpunk Cities alles in 4K Läuft auch dank Freesynk gut. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit Navi? Bei 950mhz Ramtakt gibt es sofort nen Blackscreen, so ca 900-920 ist es stabil, wenn ich die Gpu Spannung weiter senke geht der max Takt der Gpu weiter runter. Kann es sein, das ich hier so den Sweetspot habe? Wer hat noch die Nitro und wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Karte.
MfG


----------



## hks1981 (30. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ok so hoch komm ich wahrscheinlich nicht mitm Takt, das ist schon ordentlich
> Ich bleib jetzt mal bei den 1,050V und guck ob ich noch etwas höher kann mitm Takt.
> Bis jetzt liefen 1950@1050 stabil! Einen Performance Unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen so rein optisch ohne Werte, aber die Karte läuft gute 5°C kühler und mit 20W weniger
> 
> ...



Da nehme ich SP4K her, hier spuckt er dir die Werte ja aus. Im Game selbst gehe ich nach meinen Notizen wo ich an gleichen Stellen die FPS gelesen habe und dann wieder wenn ich was verändere an der gleichen Stelle nachsehe. Das geht z.B. Bei Outer Worlds, Kingdome Comes oder Anno sehr gut.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab gerad gesehen, dass man mit dem Afterburner einen Benchmark starten kann, also quasi eine Aufnahme von den Hardware Werten.
Wenn das klappt werd ich jetzt damit mal die erste SP Mission zocken mit unterschiedlichen Settings. Bin gespannt.


----------



## RX480 (30. Oktober 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben, ich bin auch so ne polarisierende Figur hier,ich ignoriere gewisse Leute mittlerweile einfach weil eh sinnlos.





Elistaer schrieb:


> Da können wir uns die Hand geben, habe auch oft mit den gleichen zu tun und dann kommt oft noch Threshold stärkt mir den Rücken da eskaliert es erst recht.
> 
> Er hat auch am Anfang viele genannt die seid paar Monaten auf ignore sind.
> 
> @hks1981 bei dir war es ja das gleiche ich kann mich nur nicht an das thema erinnern da hab ich dann die reisleine gezogen, und dann kam die Wende ich glaube bei vega oder Navi.



Zumindestens im Newsbereich greifen die Mods doch ab und zu ein. Heute = mimi gesperrt (beim GTX1660s).
Also bitte net verzagen und hier im Thread die gelegentlichen Noobs auf die Ignorliste setzen und bitte NICHT zitieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Oktober 2019)

*Hier sind die Modern Warfare Benchmarks!*

Setting 1: 1950@1050@900 PT+10
vs. 
Setting 2: 2012@1106@900 PT+10

Beides sind bisher stabile Settings im MP, mein ursprüngliches mit 2002@1093 läuft ja leider nicht. 
Bei dem Setting mit 1050mV könnte es sein, dass ich noch 1 Schritt runter kann mit der Spannung oder mitm Takt höher.
Getestet hab ich das ganze im Multiplayer mit einem Custom Match, jeweils 3 min auf der selben Map, die selbe Route gerannt, ein paar Bots gekillt, ein paar Explosionen erzeugt, etc, alles was zum MP dazu gehört. *Das ganze 3 mal wiederholt und daraus den Durchschnitt gebildet!*
Mehrmals die erste SP Mission durchzurennen, dafür war ich zu faul  Wundert euch nicht über die 4 FPS einmal bei 0,1% low, das war nach nem Tod  
Grafikeinstellungen sind alle auf Maximum, Schatten nur auf hoch, Skalierung 100%, alles in 1440p
Ingame Frame Limiter auf 140 FPS. Klar den hätt ich jetzt auch weglassen können, aber ich finds mal ganz sinnvoll Benchmarks zu haben, die auch der Realität entsprechen, so wie man eben zockt. Keiner lässt seine FPS bis zum Maximum hochdrehen oder hat jedes Setting auf Ultra, also hier mal realistische Ergebnisse, was man an Performance erwarten kann:

Jedenfalls hier die Ergebnisse:
*1950@1050:*
Average framerate  :  132.4 FPS
Minimum framerate  :  100.9 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  143.5 FPS
1% low framerate   :  101.5 FPS
0.1% low framerate :   88.9 FPS

*2012@1106:*
Average framerate  :  134.1 FPS
Minimum framerate  :   94.5 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  143.5 FPS
1% low framerate   :  102.2 FPS
0.1% low framerate :    5.1 FPS

Wie man sieht, sieht man nichts. Es ist quasi gar kein Performance Unterschied. 
Wenn man sich dann aber die Werte mal anguckt sieht man schon einen Unterschied:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3°C weniger Hotspot, 20W weniger Leistung, 200 RPM weniger, bei quasi selber Performance. 
Damit seh ich eigentlich keinen Grund nochmal zu nem höheren Takt zu gehen.


----------



## ATIR290 (31. Oktober 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das U5 ist heute gekommen... Mindfactory hat die anderen Sachen noch nicht los geschickt weil noch die 6 X Ekl Lüfter lieferbar sind[emoji3525] der Rest steht schon bereit [emoji16]
> Mal schauen wie sich das U5 ( unten 3x rein / oben 2x raus / hinten 1x raus und das Netzteil oben vorne raus) schlägt gegen mein jetziges Fractal Disgn Arc Midi R2 (unten 1x rein / vorne 2x rein / oben 2x raus und 1x hinten raus)
> 
> Das Arc hat 140mm und das U5 kann nur 120mm. Das U5 ist auch ein gutes Stück kleiner.
> ...




Frage an Jonsbo U5 Besitzer:

Hast alles schon verbaut
und bekommt der CPU Kühler noch Frischluft wenn darunter die Grafikkarte sitzt
und die darunter Liegenden 120/140mm Einzugs-Lüfter vor Allem die Grafikkarte mit Frischluft besorgen, der CPU Kühler aber keine "Ansaugstelle"  erfährt!


----------



## hks1981 (31. Oktober 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> *Hier sind die Modern Warfare Benchmarks!*
> 
> Setting 1: 1950@1050@900 PT+10
> vs.
> ...



Super Test von dir! Sag ja die ganze Zeit UV ist das neue OC weniger Mhz und weniger Spannung bringt sehr gute Temps, leisere Karte und keinen Verlust der Spürbar ist. Man sieht auch bei dir, dass die Min Frames sogar höher sind.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Super Test von dir! Sag ja die ganze Zeit UV ist das neue OC weniger Mhz und weniger Spannung bringt sehr gute Temps, leisere Karte und keinen Verlust der Spürbar ist. Man sieht auch bei dir, dass die Min Frames sogar höher sind.



Stimmt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die 200 Punkte weniger bei SP4k gar nichts ausmachen 
Mir ist bei dem ganzen Testen auch aufgefallen, dass die Devil gar nicht wie ursprünglich gedacht die niedrigen Spannungen nicht verträgt, sondern es am Takt lag!
Ich hatte zwar schon bei 1081mV Blackscreens, aber das war auch mit 2 GHz 
Ein Anheben des Taktes von 1950 auf 1965 brachte ebenfalls direkt einen Blackscreen (bei 1050mV)

Aber ich konnte sogar noch einen Schritt weiter runter mit der Spannung auf 1043 mV und damit hab ich sogar 60 Punkte MEHR als mit 1050 
Wie das sein kann weiß ich nicht, denn der Takt ist effektiv geringer 
(Game Stability wird noch getestet)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2019)

Nach Taktraten würde ich nicht unbedingt gehen, es ist meist sogar eher umgekehrt. Wenn meine Seven niedriger taktet weiß ich das die Auslastung stimmt.


----------



## na:L (31. Oktober 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Frage an Jonsbo U5 Besitzer:
> 
> Hast alles schon verbaut
> und bekommt der CPU Kühler noch Frischluft wenn darunter die Grafikkarte sitzt
> und die darunter Liegenden 120/140mm Einzugs-Lüfter vor Allem die Grafikkarte mit Frischluft besorgen, der CPU Kühler aber keine "Ansaugstelle"  erfährt!



Ich hatte ein UMX4, also gleicher Aufbau. Die CPU Temperaturen wurden besser, wenn man den hinteren Lüfter als einblasend montiert. Allerdings bekommt das Netzteil so unnötig viel wärme ab.
Die UMX sind echt wunderschön, thermisch fand ich es nicht so gut mit Zen2, deswegen bin ich jetzt beim o11 Dynamic und AiO gelandet.


----------



## Einbecker41 (31. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

So habe gestern mich nochmal ans Uv gemacht. Karte geht jetzt mit 1091Vcore und 2060Gpu Takt eingestellt. Bei Vollast geht der Takt bis 2007mhz, Temps bis 64Grad GPU und 65 Vram hotspot 89, die Lüfter sind nicht all zu laut sobald leise Musik oder Geräusche im Hintergrund sind ist die Karte kaum noch zu hören. Nach mehreren durchläufen Superposition 1080p Extreme und 4K Optimized, Time Spy, Firestrike und Anno 1800 angespielt, bisher stabil, wenn es so bleibt kann ich das wohl so lassen. Der Ram erzeugt bei 920mhz im Wattmann eingestellt Bildfehler, 910 laufen bisher. Wahrscheinlich der Sweetspot jetzt? Gespielt wird auf 4K und läuft sehr gut bin soweit zufrieden. Musste doch noch die Vcore auf1096mv anheben, aber jetzt läufts.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Oktober 2019)

Es geht los: Die Community testet COD: Modern Warfare - ComputerBase


----------



## RX480 (1. November 2019)

Wer eine ältere Thicc2 Ultra hat, kann diese evtl. demnächst gegen eine neuere Revision mit verbessertem Mem-Kühler umtauschen.
XFX Revises RX 5700 XT THICC II Cooler, Offers Replacements to Current Owners | TechPowerUp

Hier im Artikel ist der Link zum Anschreiben von XFX:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...hler-der-XFX-Thicc-2-wird-verbessert-1336058/

Die neue Thicc3 Ultra ist auch interessant:
XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC III Ultra review - Introduction


----------



## drstoecker (1. November 2019)

Hier noch was zum Benchen

F1(R) 2019 Free-Weekend bis zum 04.11.19 (Steam) - mydealz.de


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Guter Tip, schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## drstoecker (1. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Guter Tip, schau ich mir mal an.


Hab hier noch nen Schmankerl für dich, Kapitel 5!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Battlefield V (PS4 & Xbox One & Origin) kostenlos spielen vom 1. bis 3. November. - mydealz.de


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab hier noch nen Schmankerl für dich, Kapitel 5!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich damit auch die Benchszene von PCGH starten?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. November 2019)

MSI Alpha 15 Gaming-Laptop im Test: Ryzen und Navi statt Intel und Nvidia - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> MSI Alpha 15 Gaming-Laptop im Test: Ryzen und Navi statt Intel und Nvidia - Notebookcheck.com Tests



Top, danke für den Link.  Interessanter Bericht.


----------



## drstoecker (1. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann ich damit auch die Benchszene von PCGH starten?



https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Batt.../Videos/Benchmark-Sequence-Video-FAQ-1289019/

sollte funktionieren!


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Batt.../Videos/Benchmark-Sequence-Video-FAQ-1289019/
> 
> sollte funktionieren!



Sehr gut, zieh ich mir mal.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. November 2019)

So das meiste ist fertig.... Nun noch morgen alle Lüfter usw einstellen und games laden [emoji3577]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2019)

Sehr schickes System, gefällt mir gut


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sehr schickes System, gefällt mir gut



Dankeschön 

hier schon mal CPU Temps


----------



## hks1981 (2. November 2019)

Sehr schön! Hast auch wirklich schön alles verlegt. Ich würde nur dem CPU Kühler auf die andere Seite bringen. So könnte er anziehen, wenn du ihn drehst und der andere lüfter zieht gleich die Warme Luft raus! Natürlich den Lüfter auch drehen. 4x Luft rein und nur 2x raus, würde da Gleichgewicht schaffen mit 3x3.


----------



## Komolze (2. November 2019)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bin von meiner Asus V56 Strixx Oc seit Gestern auf die Sapphire RX5700XT Nitro+ umgestiegen. Bin mit der Nitro auch sehr zufrieden.
> Aber ein bisschen bin ich verwundert über den Kühler. Habe gedacht das die Nitro leiser ist, aber ist sie eben nicht. Die Lüfter waren bei der Vega nicht lauter. Beide Karten sind so eingestellt in der Lüfterkurve das die Temp ingame nicht über 65Grad geht. Die Asus war mit 2300rpm relativ erträglich, mann konnte Sie zwar hören aber sobald leise Musik oder andere Geräusche im Hintergrund waren, konnte man nichts mehr warnehmen von den Lüftern. Die Sapphire verhält sich genauso nur mit dem Unterschied das die Lüfter mit 2000 rpm rotieren bei Identischer Lüfterkurve. Die Asus ist auch gefühlt ne Ecke schwerer, kommt wohl wegen der massiven Backplate aus Metall. Beider Karten sind Undervoltet, die Asus mit 1045mv die Sapphire mit 1102 mv, eingestellt auf 2030mhz Ram mit 900 so läuft se stabil, noch kein  Absturz, die 2ghz erreicht sie ab und zu im Gaming mit dem Setting. Ansonsten ne sehr schöne Karte das Rgb hat Sapphire wirklich gut hingekriegt, in meinem Case Corsair Carbid Air 540 ist guter Aiflow daher halten sich die Temps wohl ganz gut. GPU bis 65 und Ram bis 64Grad Vollast inGame. Anno 1800 Frostpunk Cities alles in 4K Läuft auch dank Freesynk gut. Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit Navi? Bei 950mhz Ramtakt gibt es sofort nen Blackscreen, so ca 900-920 ist es stabil, wenn ich die Gpu Spannung weiter senke geht der max Takt der Gpu weiter runter. Kann es sein, das ich hier so den Sweetspot habe? Wer hat noch die Nitro und wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit der Karte.
> MfG



Hallo, ich habe auch die Nitro und sogar das Gleiche Gehäuse wie du. Die Lautstärke aber kann ich nicht bestätigen. Im secondary Bios drehen die Lüfter nie über 41% meist konstant bei 36% und das ist wirklich unhörbar. Immer so zwischen 12 und 1300 rpm
Sobald du irgend was an der Lüfterkurve einstellst funktioniert die nicht mehr so richtig. Ich würde im secondary Bios die Lüfter unangetastet lassen. 
GPU Hotspot max 85 und der Rest ist lächerlich niedrig


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. November 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Hast auch wirklich schön alles verlegt. Ich würde nur dem CPU Kühler auf die andere Seite bringen. So könnte er anziehen, wenn du ihn drehst und der andere lüfter zieht gleich die Warme Luft raus! Natürlich den Lüfter auch drehen. 4x Luft rein und nur 2x raus, würde da Gleichgewicht schaffen mit 3x3.


Hatte ich erst aber dann bekommt die CPU kaum frische Luft weil die Grafikkarte sehr lang ist und das Gehäuse klein. Oben rechts sitzt das Netzteil und dieser zieht auch noch die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hatte ich erst aber dann bekommt die CPU kaum frische Luft weil die Grafikkarte sehr lang ist und das Gehäuse klein. Oben rechts sitzt das Netzteil und dieser zieht auch noch die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Überdruck im Gehäuse ist eh zu bevorzugen wie ich finde.


----------



## hks1981 (2. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Überdruck im Gehäuse ist eh zu bevorzugen wie ich finde.



Entsteht ja automatisch mit dem Kamineffekt. Luft kommt seitlich rein warme Luft steigt langsam oben raus.

Aber wenn er es eh getestet hat und nun den perfekten Airflow hat, ist ja alles bestens!


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Entsteht ja automatisch mit dem Kamineffekt. Luft kommt seitlich rein warme Luft steigt langsam oben raus.
> 
> Aber wenn er es eh getestet hat und nun den perfekten Airflow hat, ist ja alles bestens!



Es geht eher um die Staubbelastung im Case, bei Überdruck zieht der Rechner nicht aus den Ritzen Staub.


----------



## RX480 (2. November 2019)

Interessant wäre höchstens die Temp beim NT.
Das ist halt ne ungewöhnliche Lösung beim Jonsbo, aber wenns ohne erhöhten Lärm vom NT funzt, net schlecht.
(bei den gerade üblichen XT-Settings mit 1035..1040mV wirds ja auch net so warm im Gehäuse)


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Wenn ich noch dazu komme dieses WE werd ich die 5700er auch mal hart undervolten bei Standardtakt und nur den Ram übertakten, für den HTPC langt das eigentlich dicke.


----------



## Einbecker41 (2. November 2019)

Komolze schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe auch die Nitro und sogar das Gleiche Gehäuse wie du. Die Lautstärke aber kann ich nicht bestätigen. Im secondary Bios drehen die Lüfter nie über 41% meist konstant bei 36% und das ist wirklich unhörbar. Immer so zwischen 12 und 1300 rpm
> Sobald du irgend was an der Lüfterkurve einstellst funktioniert die nicht mehr so richtig. Ich würde im secondary Bios die Lüfter unangetastet lassen.
> GPU Hotspot max 85 und der Rest ist lächerlich niedrig






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe die Lüfter so eingestellt damit bei Vollast die Gpu bei ca 65Grad und der Ram auch in diesen Bereich bleibt. Lass Dich vom Hotspot nicht täuschen der geht in der Regel bis 82-85Grad hoch beim Testen war der Pc erst gerade angemacht worden. Im Case ist guter Airflow da zimlich aufgeräumt.Unterseite vom Case kommt noch ein Staubschutz Rahmen. Wollte noch unten den boden mit ner schwarzen Kunstoffplatte verkleiden, damit unten es nicht mehr so zerklüftet ist, die Slotblenden unten werden gegen schwarze getauscht. Ich kann ja noch an der Lüfterkurve optimieren, ansonsten bin ich mit der Lautstärke soweit zufrieden. Musste gestern nur noch die Vcore leicht nach oben anpassen auf 1102mv, da mir Anno 1800 eingefroren ist, habe mich nur gewundert als das passiert ist war die Karte gerade bei ca 1400mhz Takt. Unter vollast geht der Takt bis 2008mhz. Wie es aussieht ist es jetzt endlich stabil. Den Speicher habe ich wieder auf 900mhz zurückgenommen. Um Instabilität dadurch auszuschliessen. Bei 920 hatte ich bildfehler. Mit 910 lief er. Bin mit der Karte sonst sehr zufrieden. Spielen auf 4K für das Geld was will man mehr. Läuft super wenn man nicht alle Regler auf max zieht.


----------



## hks1981 (2. November 2019)

Bin auch mit der RX5700XT sehr zufrieden! Was mir derzeit bei AMD wirklich sehr gut gefällt, ist das es nicht 10000 Serien gibt. 5500xt,5700,5700XT und schon weiß man welche die Karte derzeit bei AMD das Zugpferd ist. Bei NV kennt man sich mit diesen gesamten Portfolio nicht mehr aus. Nehme ich jetzt ne 1070ti oder eine 1660 oder ne 1660TI und was ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen 1660 und der 1660TI 1% oder 10%? Ist jetzt ne 1660ti schneller als eine 2060 oder ist eine 2060Super sogar schneller als eine 2070 non Super?

Ich weiß das ich mit meiner RX5700XT von AMD das schnellste derzeit habe und wenn dann was neues kommt, kennt man sich auch gleich aus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. November 2019)

So Leute, wer erinnert sich noch bei mir an den zusätzlichen Lüfter oben? 
(https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-360.html#post10068163)
Bin jetzt endlich mal dazu gekommen den einzubauen. 
Da mir ja alle geraten haben den zuerst IN pusten zu lassen, wollte ich das auch machen. Verplant wie ich bin bau ich den Lüfter ein und stell nach dem Einbau fest, er steht auf OUT 
Naja egal dachte ich testest du das auch mal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle Temperaturen 2°C weniger  bei ca. ~800RPM
Im Grunde zwar völlig Wurst ob der Hotspot jetzt 77°C oder 79°C ist, aber kleinere Zahlen sehen schöner aus 
Ich hab den testweise auch mal auf ~1200RPM drehen lassen, da waren es sogar 4°C weniger Memory und 3°C weniger Hotspot. 
War mir allerdings zu hörbar und die Temps sind ja recht egal in dem Bereich wo ich schon bin. 
Was für eine Reise  Komplett out of the Box ist man bei mindestens 91°C Hotspot. Nach etlichen Optimierungen bin ich jetzt 14°C niedriger  

*Würdet ihr den Lüfter einmal umdrehen auf IN? Oder so lassen? Der Umbau ist nervig und ich bezweifle, dass wenn er IN pustet sich großartig was ändert oder?

Zu meinem Setting Update:
*Bleibt jetzt erstmal so, ich schätze das ist der Sweetspot bei mir. Ein Anheben des Taktes von 1950 auf 1965 verursacht direkt einen Blackscreen in SP4k. Ein senken der Spannung 1 Schritt weiter runter auf 1043mV ist zwar in SP4k stabil, in Modern Warfare allerdings nicht.



> habe mich nur gewundert als das passiert ist war die Karte gerade bei ca 1400mhz Takt. Unter vollast geht der Takt bis 2008mhz.


Dann solltest du mal probieren die Kurve in der MITTE anzuheben, nicht die Spannung am Ende auf 1102. Versuch doch mal die Spannung am Ende so zu lassen wie sie war und die Kurve nur in der Mitte anzuheben, so dass sie quasi eine Gerade wird und nicht eine Kurve. Ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass es dann funktioniert. Navi bekommt bei vielen im niedrigen Takt Bereich zu wenig Spannung, ist bei mir auch so.


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Wenn er Out die Temps verbessert, würde ich den so lassen da dies bewirkt das du auch in langen Sessions keine Bubbel um die GraKa hast. Als In wird er wahrscheinlich auf den ersten Blick besserer Ergebnisse liefern, aber bei langer Session evtl. sogar kontraproduktiv sein. Fakt ist, er führt warme Luft ab, das ist das was du erreichen wolltest und was allen Komponenten zugute kommt. 

Hab auch neue Lüfter geordert(mal wieder), 3x NF A 14 sind unterwegs und sollen für mehr Frischluft sorgen. Bin mal gespannt ob das irgendwas bringt in meiner HotBox.


----------



## hks1981 (2. November 2019)

Mir ist nun auch langweilig geworden, nach dem ich jetzt alles optimiert habe. Jetzt muss ich tatsächlich mit der Karte Games zocken, anstatt an der Karte zu basteln


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. November 2019)

> Wenn er Out die Temps verbessert, würde ich den so lassen da dies  bewirkt das du auch in langen Sessions keine Bubbel um die GraKa hast.  Als In wird er wahrscheinlich auf den ersten Blick besserer Ergebnisse  liefern, aber bei langer Session evtl. sogar kontraproduktiv sein. Fakt  ist, er führt warme Luft ab, das ist das was du erreichen wolltest und  was allen Komponenten zugute kommt.


Danke dir, macht Sinn! Dann lass ich den jetzt auf Out stehen. 


> Mir ist nun auch langweilig geworden, nach dem ich jetzt alles optimiert  habe. Jetzt muss ich tatsächlich mit der Karte Games zocken, anstatt an  der Karte zu basteln


Schon blöd ne 
Nach dem Lüfter Umbau und dem neuen Setting jetzt, hab ich auch nix mehr zu tun.
Ich glaube ich werde mal an Computerbase ein paar Werte für die Modern Warfare Benchmarks schicken


----------



## hks1981 (2. November 2019)

Nee bin ganz froh. Jetzt tut zocken auch mal richtig gut. Outer Worlds spiele ich mal aktuell fertig, dann wird Gears 5 fertig gespielt und RDR 2 kommt ja auch gleich um die Ecke also ran ans Gamen, die kalte Zeit die jetzt bald kommt ist ideal . 

Nur die Dienstreisen machen mir bissl einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Nächsten Sonntag heißt es ab nach Russland bis Freitag.


----------



## Einbecker41 (2. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> So Leute, wer erinnert sich noch bei mir an den zusätzlichen Lüfter oben?
> (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-360.html#post10068163)
> Bin jetzt endlich mal dazu gekommen den einzubauen.
> Da mir ja alle geraten haben den zuerst IN pusten zu lassen, wollte ich das auch machen. Verplant wie ich bin bau ich den Lüfter ein und stell nach dem Einbau fest, er steht auf OUT
> ...



Alles klar werde ich mal ausprobieren, bisher läuft sie jetzt stabil. Aber wenn ich mir am ende ne höhere Vcore sparen kann macht das sinn.


----------



## Einbecker41 (2. November 2019)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Alles klar werde ich mal ausprobieren, bisher läuft sie jetzt stabil. Aber wenn ich mir am ende ne höhere Vcore sparen kann macht das sinn.



So habe die Spannung im mitleren Bereich angehoben, so das die Kurve fast gerade war. Hat bei Anno nichts gebracht, spiel hat ruckzuk Gefreezt. bin erstmal wieder auf mein Setting zurück womit es läuft. Werde später mich nochmal dransetzen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. November 2019)

Auch wenns OT ist, frag ich mal trotzdem kurz hier nach bevor ich einen neuen Thread dafür aufmachen muss, weil ich langsam am verzweifeln bin:
Ich versuche seit 2 Tagen meinen Office Rechner zum laufen zu kriegen, aber ich kriegs einfach nicht hin, dass die M2 erkannt wird...

Es ist eine Crucial P1 auf einem ASRock B450M Pro4
Die SSD wird nicht mal im Bios erkannt und bei der Windows Installation dementsprechend auch nicht. 
Was ich bereits probiert hab:
-Bios geflashed
-Beide Slots ausprobiert
-M2 Slot im Bios von Auto auf Enabled gestellt
-M2 Switch zwischen Auto/Gen1/Gen2/Gen3 gewechselt
-CSM deaktiviert
-irgendwas beim Boot auf UEFI only gestellt
Ich finde auch keinen Punkt im Bios sowas wie "NVMe Configuration", gibts nicht.
Die SSD funktioniert in meinem Rechner ohne Probleme.

Hat jemand vielleicht noch mehr Ideen?


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2019)

Hmm wenn die nichtmal im Bios erkannt wird ist das schon merkwürdig. Denkbar wäre das die Lanes belegt sind die der M2 eigentlich benötigen würde, da würde ich mal ansetzen. Ist bei einem Officerechner aber eigentlich unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. November 2019)

Ich hab gar kein anderes Laufwerk verbaut und auch keine Grafikkarte. (ASRock B450M Pro4, Ryzen 2200g, 16GB Aegis und die Crucial P1 mehr steckt da nicht drin in dem Innenraum )
Es kann also eigentlich gar nicht sein, dass irgendwelche Lanes fehlen. 
So ein Mist  Was bleibt mir jetzt noch übrig?


----------



## hks1981 (3. November 2019)

Den Hersteller des Boardes anschreiben! Hier dürfte es einfach nicht kompatibel sein, wenn es am anderen klappt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. November 2019)

Spielt wer von euch Minecraft? Mit Shadern geht die Performance in den Keller. Und zwar extrem. Ich hab Mitspieler mit einer 1060, die mehr FPS kriegen, bei den gleichen Shadern.


----------



## drstoecker (3. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich hab gar kein anderes Laufwerk verbaut und auch keine Grafikkarte. (ASRock B450M Pro4, Ryzen 2200g, 16GB Aegis und die Crucial P1 mehr steckt da nicht drin in dem Innenraum )
> Es kann also eigentlich gar nicht sein, dass irgendwelche Lanes fehlen.
> So ein Mist  Was bleibt mir jetzt noch übrig?


Vllt gibts ein Firmware Update für die m.2, Check das mal auf der Hersteller Homepage. 
ein cmos reset köntest du noch versuchen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2019)

Bei Crucial steht es sollte kompatibel sein:
Crucial P1 1TB 3D NAND NVMe PCIe M.2 SSD CT13114729 | B450M Pro4 | Crucial DE
CMOS Reset werd ich morgen noch machen.


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

Die U2 für 409€ im MS: --kann man kaufen und gegen ne neuere Version tauschen--
8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

PCGH hatte auch schon den Kontaktlink für den Umtausch im Artikel:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...hler-der-XFX-Thicc-2-wird-verbessert-1336058/


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die U2 für 409€ im MS: --kann man kaufen und gegen ne neuere Version tauschen--
> 8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> 
> PCGH hatte auch schon den Kontaktlink für den Umtausch im Artikel:
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...hler-der-XFX-Thicc-2-wird-verbessert-1336058/



Da brauch man dann aber auch Zeit und Nerven.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2019)

Wer spielt noch Modern Warfare hier?
Gestern kam der nächste 8GB große Patch. Angeblich mehr "Stability Improvements to fix Crashes".
Naja konnte ich nix von spüren, läuft immer noch genauso gut bzw. auch schlecht (wie mans nimmt) wie vorher 

Allerdings hab ich auf der Map "Hackney Yard" in unregelmäßigen Abständen ein Bildflackern. Und zwar flackert das Bild relativ mittig in ganz schnellen Abständen weiß auf. So ~3 mal und das innerhalb von einer halben Sekunde oder so, es ist kaum richtig zu sehen weil es so schnell geht, aber man merkt es. Es ist nur auf der Map und auch erst seit dem Patch. Alles andere und alle anderen Maps gehen genau wie vorher. 
Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## openSUSE (3. November 2019)

Habe nun mal meine H2O Backplate fertiggestellt und verbaut. 
Die Temps sind, wie erwartet, gegenüber der Arctic Accelero Extreme IV Backplate, nur leicht besser geworden. 
Vorallem aber gibt es nun quasi 0 Erwärmung mehr im Gehäuse (GPU,CPU,Chipsatz,VRMs usw wird Wassergekühlt), dies war mit der AAE IV Backplate noch anders.

LiquidMetal verteilen (ich liebe das Zeug  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das Teil dann zum schluss aus. Finde das sieht nicht so hässlich aus wie ich gedacht hatte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich spiele noch COD MW läuft bei mir super. Ich mache vielleicht bei dem ComputerBase Bench mit, einige 2080Ti werden fallen.


----------



## hks1981 (3. November 2019)

Wer noch Xbox Gamingpass nutzt gibt es auf Amazon gerade 3Monate+3Monate geschenkt für 38€ hab mich gerade für 1  Jahr eingedeckt da es für mich ideal ist, weil ich auch noch ne Xbox One X habe 

@OpenSuse ich würde die Karte auf jedenfall stabilisieren. Die ist jetzt mächtig schwer und der PCI-E bestimmt etwas mehr belastet. Schade das der Aufwand nur ein wenig mehr gebracht hat aber so hat man wieder was gebastelt^^


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wer spielt noch Modern Warfare hier?
> Gestern kam der nächste 8GB große Patch. Angeblich mehr "Stability Improvements to fix Crashes".
> Naja konnte ich nix von spüren, läuft immer noch genauso gut bzw. auch schlecht (wie mans nimmt) wie vorher



Interessant finde ich den Versuch von nem NVer: falls Jemand weiterhin Probs hat
"Den Shader Cache im Grafikkarten Treiber deaktivieren. Also im Nvidia Menü..
Dadurch wirkt das Spiel viel flüssiger..
Ich gehe davon aus da dass Spiel seinen eigenen Shader Cache hat und ständig eigene Shader installiert..
Das sich das mit dem Shadercache des Grafiktreiber beißt und deswegen das Spiel so oft Abstürzt"

Das geht ja genauso im Gameprofil in den RadeonSettings.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2019)

> Vllt gibts ein Firmware Update für die m.2, Check das mal auf der Hersteller Homepage.
> ein cmos reset köntest du noch versuchen.


Firmware ist bereits aktuell, hab ich soeben geprüft.  
Cmos Reset auch durchgeführt.
In meinem Rechner kann ich die Platte ohne Probleme verwenden, nichts auffälliges, hab sie auch mal durchgetestet, nichts.
Trotzdem, auf dem B450M Pro4 wird sie einfach nicht erkannt. 
Das kann doch nicht sein, wie ist das möglich?


----------



## hks1981 (3. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Firmware ist bereits aktuell, hab ich soeben geprüft.
> Cmos Reset auch durchgeführt.
> In meinem Rechner kann ich die Platte ohne Probleme verwenden, nichts auffälliges, hab sie auch mal durchgetestet, nichts.
> Trotzdem, auf dem B450M Pro4 wird sie einfach nicht erkannt.
> Das kann doch nicht sein, wie ist das möglich?



Vllt ist der M2 Anschluss defekt? Schon mal eine andere reingesteckt? Wenn nicht, ist es für mich weiterhin die Kompatibilität die nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## openSUSE (3. November 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @OpenSuse ich würde die Karte auf jedenfall stabilisieren. Die ist jetzt mächtig schwer und der PCI-E bestimmt etwas mehr belastet. Schade das der Aufwand nur ein wenig mehr gebracht hat aber so hat man wieder was gebastelt^^


Naja, die Temp sind schon so ~2C runter, was natürlich nicht viel ist aber von den niedrigen Temps die ich eh schon hatte ist das nicht schlecht. Und vorallem für mich relevant die Gehäuse Temp bleibt max 1-2C über ZimmerTemp.
Da der "normale" H2O Kühler schon mit der Slotblende, die ans Gehäuse geschraubt wird, befestigt ist, ist das alles auch ohne extra Stabilisierung schon ausreichend stabil.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die "H2O Backplate" auch an zukünftigen Karten gebrauchen kann, muss dann ja nur neue Befestigungslöcher bohren. Ich würde die "H2O Backplate" auf jeden Fall nochmals basteln.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2019)

> Vllt ist der M2 Anschluss defekt? Schon mal eine andere reingesteckt?  Wenn nicht, ist es für mich weiterhin die Kompatibilität die nicht  vorhanden ist.


Wie gesagt bei Crucial selbst steht explizit das genau diese Kombination kompatibel ist.
Hab leider keine andere M2 jetzt schnell zur Hand, dafür müsste ich bei meinem Rechner den Kühler ausbauen.
Wenn mir bis heute abend nichts einfällt, bestell ich ne MX500


----------



## RX480 (3. November 2019)

Schönes Projekt von openSuse, wird sicher bei längeren Sessions doch ggü. der A4-Backplate Vorteile haben.
(wenn sich das massive Teil vom A4 erstmal aufgewärmt hat ist ja der Effekt net mehr so gut wie bei aktiver Kühlung)

Falls Jemand auch auf Fullcover umrüsten möchte: noch im Angebot für 86€
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acetal GPX-A


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. November 2019)

YouTube - Sample Benchmark : | RX 5500M | R7 3750H | (Battlefield 1)


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2019)

Echt still hier geworden 
Alle haben jetzt das Traum Setting und sind nur noch am zocken 

Als kleines Update: Hab die Crucial P1 einfach nicht zum laufen bekommen. Hab jetzt ne MX500 hier und jetzt geht alles. Keine Ahnung was da los ist.
Da der Office Rechner jetzt fertig ist und auch gar nicht für mich ist, hab ich jetzt nen Monitor übrig...

Nächstes Projekt: HDMI auf DP Adapter bestellen und 2 Monitor Setup testen  Es ist sogar die gefürchtete Kombi aus FHD 60Hz und WQHD 144Hz.
Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich damit auch solche Probleme kriegen werde. Falls ja, auch nicht schlimm, brauche den ja nicht unbedingt. Wäre aber irgendwie cool


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2019)

Tja ich komme aktuellzu wenig,würde eigentlich gerne den HTPC noch weiter optimieren und die 5700er auf minimale Lautstärke trimmen,mal sehn was da so geht.Wird aber erst was übers lange Wochenende ab dem 20ten.


----------



## Elistaer (5. November 2019)

Mich plagt gerade World of Warships mit Treiber Absturz kein UV nur mem oc und die Lüfter etwas pt eine runde und alles geht aus im blackscreen. 

Hier mal WoT Encore benchnmark

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (5. November 2019)

5700XT in 4K schneller als 2080?

Red Dead Redemption 2: PC graphics performance benchmark review - Graphics card performance 1440p & 2160p

mal sehen was bei den PCGH benches so raus kommt

und auch in Vulkan ...


wunder mich aber bissl, dass die schon soviele Karte/Auflösungen getestet haben wollen

und falls die den eingebauten bench verwendent haben, der is wohl eh noch buggy


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2019)

In 4k kann ich mir das nur schwer vorstellen.Obwohl die Benchmarks durchaus valide scheinen, der Abstand zwischen XT und VII passt und Vulkan scheint ja fastähnlich zu DX12 zu performen.


----------



## Boss_demo (5. November 2019)

Hey Leute, habe das Problem das meine 5700xt nitro + in games wie mc die Grafikkarte auf 10mhz droppt dementsprechend droppen auch die fps stark. Kann man da was machen ?
Aktuellster treiber drauf Adrenalin 19.10.2


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2019)

Was ist MC?


----------



## Boss_demo (5. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was ist MC?



Minecraft


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. November 2019)

> Vulkan scheint ja fastähnlich zu DX12 zu performen.


Bei mir performen Vulkan Titel locker doppelt so gut wie DX12 Titel



> Aktuellster treiber drauf Adrenalin 19.10.2


Das ist nicht der aktuellste Treiber...
Du hast FPS Drops in.... Minecraft!? Das kann doch gar nicht sein, MC packt selbst meine Intel igp von vor 5 Jahren.


----------



## Boss_demo (5. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bei mir performen Vulkan Titel locker doppelt so gut wie DX12 Titel
> 
> 
> Das ist nicht der aktuellste Treiber...
> Du hast FPS Drops in.... Minecraft!? Das kann doch gar nicht sein, MC packt selbst meine Intel igp von vor 5 Jahren.



Dachte ich mir auch  aber die gpu taktet sich runter (wahrscheinlich unterfordert) und dadurch habe ich low fps


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2019)

Zeig mal ein Monitoring dazu das man sich mal ein Bild machen kann.


----------



## Boss_demo (5. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein Monitoring dazu das man sich mal ein Bild machen kann.



Wie meinst du das :c


----------



## Gurdi (5. November 2019)

Afterburner oder Gpuz die Sensorwerte damit man mal sieht was genau da passiert.


----------



## RX480 (5. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bei mir performen Vulkan Titel locker doppelt so gut wie DX12 Titel



RDR2 läuft auf der XBOX halt mit DX12 und Vulkan ist evtl. nur kompiliert = ungünstiger, zumindestens bei NV sollen die Frametimes@Vulkan net passen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> RDR2 läuft auf der XBOX halt mit DX12 und Vulkan ist evtl. nur kompiliert = ungünstiger, zumindestens bei NV sollen die Frametimes@Vulkan net passen.



gibts schon nen seriösen Vergleichtest? ... hab bis jezz nich weiter gesucht


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Es gibt ein Video Vulkan vs DX12 mit ner Ti, wo DX12 etwas gleichmäßiger ist.
YouTube

und auch den Benchmark mit der Ti
YouTube

Es muss wohl Jeder selbst mal testen.( auch hinsichtlich HDR etc.)
Im 2. Video scheint die CPU-Last minimal unterschiedlich zu sein, wobei leider net aussagekräftig
ohne alle Cores einzeln zu zeigen.
Und Vulkan nutzt etwas mehr Vram.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> gibts schon nen seriösen Vergleichtest? ... hab bis jezz nich weiter gesucht



Naja das Spiel ist ja teils recht buggy aktuell. Das wird ein wenig dauern.


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Eigentlich gibts nur mit bestimmten Bios-Versionen (Board) mit Ryzen 3000 (?) kleine Probleme.
Würde das neueste Bios testen:
[Übersicht] Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht (05.11.19)
Ob nun Virenscanner XYZ auf Ausnahme gesetzt werden muss und hier und da ne Soundkarte mit Gigabyte X570 Ärger macht, würde ich net überbewerten.
Falls der Launcher zuviel Ärger macht, kann man die gespeicherten Settings mal "löschen" um auf Default bzw. Safe zurückzukommen. Safe müsste das Game automatisch nach nem Crash anbieten.
edit: von nem User
"Abstürze hatte ich eigentlich nur am Anfang, immer wenn ich die Benchmarks mit veränderten Einstellungen testen wollte, so dass ich dann lieber immer n Neustart gemacht habe, um mit veränderten Einstellungen zu testen."

btw.
MIt AMD scheint Vulkan evtl. sogar besser zu funzen.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## Komolze (6. November 2019)

Also RDR2 läuft auf meiner Nitro mit DX12 besser als Mit Vulkan. Ohne Benchmarktest, es läuft einfach ruhiger.
Spiel ist geil. Darauf hab ich mich gefreut


----------



## RX480 (6. November 2019)

Die Thicc3 Ultra hat jetzt einen guten Preis: 439€ 
8GB XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC III Ultra ,GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI 3Fan retail - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

Die 3 hat inzwischen ne gute Kupferabdeckplatte auf den Vrams.
und
Was mir besser als bei der Nitro gefällt ist die Anordnung der Lüfter. Die 3 hat den großen mittl. 100mm mit mehr Druck
genau an der richtigen Stelle. (die 95er außen bei der Nitro können sicher net so helfen)


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. November 2019)

Gut, dass Du die THICC III gerade erwähnst... wie schlägt die sich denn gegen Die Nitro+ und den roten Teufel, gibt es da schon Vergleiche?


----------



## EyRaptor (7. November 2019)

Nice, das sieht ja sogar deutlich solider aus.
Hoffentlich Testet GamerNexus die Karte auch noch


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. November 2019)

Zumindest "Tech of Tomorrow" und OC3D haben sie schon getestet, mal sehen ob ich heute noch irgendwann dazu komme mir die auch anzusehen. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I3q-wAgs8ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JEYVC9CLmwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RX480 (7. November 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du die THICC III gerade erwähnst... wie schlägt die sich denn gegen Die Nitro+ und den roten Teufel, gibt es da schon Vergleiche?



Die Hotspottemp. hast Du ja bereits im Video bei OC3D, oder hier:
XFX THICC III Ultra Radeon RX 5700 XT Review | Temperatures - Hot Spot | GPU & Displays | OC3D Review
(die Werte für die Gigabyte und die Strixx sind ungewöhnlich niedrig im Vgl. zu anderen Reviews)

Zusätzlich Mem+VRM+dB:
XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC III Ultra Review | TechPowerUp

Die großen Grakas  nehmen sich eigentlich net viel. Interessant ist vor allem das Quiet-Bios bei Allen.
Würde soundso ala evga+hks dann nur UVen. 
Der Zusatzlüfter ala hks (auf die Backplate gelegt) ist auch sehr vernünftig.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (7. November 2019)

Danke für die links, hatte vorhin vor der Arbeit keine Zeit mehr. Wie es scheint, macht die THICC III keinen schlechten Job und die Temps sind teilweise sogar niedriger als bei der Red Devil - hätte ich so mal nicht erwartet.
Alldings habe ich auch spitzgekriegt, dass es gerade auch die ein oder andere Red Devil Special Edition zu kaufen gibt. Ist zwar ein ganz schöner Aufpreis nur für das Mousepad, aber irgendwie will ich das unbedingt haben.


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. November 2019)

Wie stable sind aktuell die Treiber? Bin am überlegen meine 1070 gegen eine 5700XT zu tauschen. Zur Zeiten der RX 480/580 waren die Treiber nämlich nicht so prickelnd und ich hatte einige Probleme mit den Karten.


----------



## Ralle@ (7. November 2019)

Der 19.11.1 läuft top bei meiner Frau.
Aber auch die Treiber davor waren schon gut, ich höre da keine Beschwerden.
Es gibt sicher immer wieder Probleme, da es auch 1000 unterschiedliche Konfigurationen gibt. Das kann man nie alles austesten, zudem bleibt auch der Faktor Mensch. Wer garantiert dass jeder sein OS aktuell hält und oder nicht in Systemkritische Prozesse eingreift?!
Und dann noch, im Netz wirst du immer von Problemen lösen, da die anderen die keine haben nicht posten dass sie keine haben.


----------



## drstoecker (8. November 2019)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Wie stable sind aktuell die Treiber? Bin am überlegen meine 1070 gegen eine 5700XT zu tauschen. Zur Zeiten der RX 480/580 waren die Treiber nämlich nicht so prickelnd und ich hatte einige Probleme mit den Karten.


Ich kann mich an keine nennenswerte Probleme der letzten Jahre erinnern, habe alles bis 600€ durch.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. November 2019)

so, ich habe es getan seit ca. 1h bin ich eigentümer einer Powercolor RX 5700XT Red Devil Limited. nach der 480 und der 580'er dann das dritte teufelchen. 
nach längerem hin und her habe ich mich für die ca. 105,-€ günstigere B-Waren-Option @ebay entschieden. Bin gespannt drauf - das wird ja mit ziemlicher sicherheit ein rückläufer sein, denk ich. Gründe für ne retour gibts ja aber zum glück auch mehr als nur "den einen". maybe hab ich ja glück und derjenige ist nur nicht auf die anfänglichen probleme, die es ja wohl doch gab klar gekommen oder sie hat nicht ins gehäuse gepasst... Leider soll das ding erst montag oder dienstag hier aufschlagen - aber ich denke, ich werde berichten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. November 2019)

> das wird ja mit ziemlicher sicherheit ein rückläufer sein, denk ich.  Gründe für ne retour gibts ja aber zum glück auch mehr als nur "den  einen". maybe hab ich ja glück und derjenige ist nur nicht auf die  anfänglichen probleme, die es ja wohl doch gab


Die gab es und gibt es bei der Devil. Die reagiert (bei mir jedenfalls) sehr empfindlich auf Takt. Teilweise hat eine Senkung des Takts von nur 5 MHz Settings stabilisiert die sonst komplett instabil waren.  Außerdem bekommt sie wie so einige Navis in der Mitte zu wenig Spannung. Man sollte also bei der Devil auf jeden Fall undervolten, in der Mitte mehr Spannung geben und am Ende ggf. den Takt leicht senken (entsprechend dem UV sowieso)
Also wenn dich ein paar UV Settings interessieren, die kann ich dir liefern 
Die Anpassung der Lüfterkurve mit dem MPT z.b. empfiehlt sich auch. Out of the Box wird die Devil teilweise sogar recht warm, weil die Lüfterkurve im Grunde das gegenteil von agressiv ist. Mit ~1800RPM ist die Karte immer noch quasi unhörbar aber man holt fast 5°C damit raus oder so.

Hat man das alles gemacht, ist es echt ne super Karte, bin sehr zufrieden und erfreue mich zurzeit mega an Modern Warfare 
Die Performance ist einfach 1a, besser als bei nem Kollegen mit ner 2070s. 
Schon lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß beim zocken gehabt wie zurzeit


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2019)

zu RDR2@Vulkan: falls AC net standardmäßig ON ist kann man das in der xml per Hand von false auf true ändern.
Das sollte die Frametimes verbessern, siehe ab 2:00:
YouTube


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2019)

Hey Jungs

Ich bin nun endlich mal zum zocken gekommen.
Hab ein großes Problem.... Ich habe ja meine neue Hardware zusammen gebaut.
Nun zogge ich das erste mal und aufeinmal hab ich miese Temperaturen und einwenig Spulenfiepen.
Auch wenn ich das case öffne dann sind es vielleicht 2 Grad weniger. Die CPU hat Traum Temperatuen. Normalerweise sollte es anders rum sein.... CPU tick wärmer und graka kälter.

Ich habe nichts verstellt.... Nur vorm Einbau habe ich ein wenig alle Schrauben bis auf die zwei mit dem Aufkleber versucht nachziehen.... Waren aber fast OK... Minimal nur fest gedreht. Und nun auch schon wieder gelockert. Leider sind es immer noch so hohe Temperaturen.

Wie kann das sein?

Am Airflow kann es ja nicht liegen... Weil mit offenen case kaum Verbesserungen.

Ist da was kaputt gegangen weil diese nun auch ganz ganz leicht zirpt... Was sie sonst gar nicht gemacht hat.

Das spielverhalten ist aber gut.... Der Takt auch wie gehabt.... Sogar die u. Drehungen der luffis [emoji4]

[emoji22]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. November 2019)

Hast du denn einen Vergleich zu vorher? Also hast du überhaupt in dem alten Case mal gezockt genau dieses Spiel was du jetzt zockst?


----------



## Rolk (8. November 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die CPU hat Traum Temperatuen. Normalerweise sollte es anders rum sein.... CPU tick wärmer und graka kälter



Hast du noch deinen Hecklüfter einblasend und den CPU-Lüfter entsprechend in die gleiche Richtung blasend montiert? In dem Fall würde ich das Temperaturverhalten als normal erachten.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. November 2019)

Die Schrauben der Grafikkarte angezogen
Hast nicht das Gehäuse Jonsbo U5 
da könnte der Luftstrom von unten die Lüfter zu stark befördern und wieviel Platz hast den dazwischen, Halbe Hand breit.
Probiere die Lüfter nur mit 40 und dann mit 60% laufen zu lassen, jene GehäuseLüfter unten welche die Garfikkarte mit Frischluft versorgen.

PS:
Ansonsten kannst die Paste verschoben, rausgepresst haben und es ist der Kontakt fehlerhaft.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hast du denn einen Vergleich zu vorher? Also hast du überhaupt in dem alten Case mal gezockt genau dieses Spiel was du jetzt zockst?


Ja klar.... Hatte ich glaub ich auch gepostet 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2019)

Rolk schrieb:


> Hast du noch deinen Hecklüfter einblasend und den CPU-Lüfter entsprechend in die gleiche Richtung blasend montiert? In dem Fall würde ich das Temperaturverhalten als normal erachten.


Ja hab ich.... Mit Gehäuse offen wird es nur bisl besser... Hatte vorher ja Traum Temps 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Die Schrauben der Grafikkarte angezogen
> Hast nicht das Gehäuse Jonsbo U5
> da könnte der Luftstrom von unten die Lüfter zu stark befördern und wieviel Platz hast den dazwischen, Halbe Hand breit.
> Probiere die Lüfter nur mit 40 und dann mit 60% laufen zu lassen, jene GehäuseLüfter unten welche die Garfikkarte mit Frischluft versorgen.
> ...


Das ist egal wie ich die Lüfter laufen lasse.... Ob schnell oder langsam... Kaum ein Unterschied [emoji15]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro
Hier hatte ich mein Gehäuse 20min offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2019)

Unten drei rein pustend.... Hinten reinpustend auf CPU Kühler der die kalte Luft direkt in die den CPU Kühler rein drückt. Die beiden Lüfter oben und das Netzteil oben ziehen die Luft raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (8. November 2019)

Die Mem.Temp. sieht doch mind. noch genauso gut aus wie vor dem Umbau.
Hast Du Schrauben bei der GPU nachgezogen und evtl. dadurch verkantet?
(neue WLP ist wohl noch zu früh; LM wäre ja optimal)

Ansonsten würde ich eh die Graka einen Slot tiefer setzen und einen zusätzlichen Lüfter auf die Backplate legen ala hks.


----------



## Gurdi (8. November 2019)

Hört sich für mich auch danach an als hättest du die WLP ungünstig weggedrückt. Was du da gemacht hast macht auch keinen Sinn, diagonal ohne Beschädigung der Sticker macht nur Sinn mit einem verlegten Pad nach Aufwärmphase. Lockern im Anschluss bringt dann auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich auch danach an als hättest du die WLP ungünstig weggedrückt. Was du da gemacht hast macht auch keinen Sinn, diagonal ohne Beschädigung der Sticker macht nur Sinn mit einem verlegten Pad nach Aufwärmphase. Lockern im Anschluss bringt dann auch nichts mehr.


OK.... Wie gesagt habe nur ganz Vorsichtig angezogen.... Eventuell hat es gereicht... Aber son bißchen.... Wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob die keine Schrauben locker sind.
Aber warum hab ich aufeinmal leichtes spulen zirpen [emoji2369]

Also müsste ich die Wlp erneuern....


Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. November 2019)

Hier mal das Netzteil und der hintere Lüfter.... Normal sollte es gut kühlen.... Wue gesagt die CPU und in games gerade mal 60Grad... Und das bei wenig Umdrehungen..

Wlp erneuern sollte ich hinbekommen... Hatte schon bei meiner Sapphire R9 290 Vaporx die Wlp oft erneuert... 
Bei meiner Sapphire Vega64 Nitro musste ich es nie.... 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## EyRaptor (8. November 2019)

Aber die Nitro sieht in dem Farbzusammenspiel schon verdammt gut aus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Aber die Nitro sieht in dem Farbzusammenspiel schon verdammt gut aus


Jo auf Bildern und Videos kommt es gar nicht zur Geltung... Das U5 mit den Wingboost 3 rgb Luffis im Zusammenspielmit den Neo RAMs und den mobo rgb sieht verdammt sexy aus[emoji851]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also wenn dich ein paar UV Settings interessieren, die kann ich dir liefern



Her damit, sie sollte dann doch schon heute hier eintrudeln! 
Brauch die eigentlich mehr Saft als die Sapphire V64 Nitro+? Glaube nicht, oder? Bin ja nach wie vor nur mit (m)einem 500W-NT unterwegs.


----------



## hks1981 (9. November 2019)

@Evga

Wie warm ist der BQ in einer Spielesession? Warme Luft steigt langsamer auf und der Kühlerlüfter dreht bei BQ nicht gerade schnell daher kann die Warme Luft auch nicht schnell transportiert werden.

Drehe mal den Lüfter um Rückseite das dieser Warme Luft rauszieht und drehe den Kühlkörper auch um.

Wo stand denn vorher der PC unter dem Tisch? Welches Gehäuse war es vorher? Womöglich war dieses Gehäuse dicker und weiter weg, so dass du das fiepen nicht gehört hast. 

Wenn ich lese du hast vorsichtig angezogen und das würde ich mal wirklich nicht viel sehen da die Schrauben sich ja nicht um viel drehen, glaube ich auch nicht an Verkanntung oder WLP weggedrückt. LM nimm auf keinen Fall sonst ist die Garantie futsch, dass wäre richtig schade bei der Karte.

Ich vermute das dein Airflow nicht optimal ist und das Gehäuse ist ja auch sehr kompakt, da musst du schon mal ein wenig Temp hinzu rechnen.


----------



## Boss_demo (9. November 2019)

Welche Preset lässt ihr alle auf Superposition Benchmark laufen? (FULLHD EXTREME? 4K OPTIMIZED?)


----------



## hks1981 (9. November 2019)

Wir nehmen immer 4K


----------



## Boss_demo (9. November 2019)

Wie kann man Bilder hochladen? 

Edit: habe es hinbekommen


----------



## Boss_demo (9. November 2019)

Leute so jetzt kommen meine Ergebnisse meiner Nitro+.

Ich finde die Grafikkarte ein SUPER


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> Wie kann man Bilder hochladen?



Rechts unterhalb des postings auf "erweitert" klicken. Dann nach unten scrollen unter "Anhänge verwalten".


----------



## hks1981 (9. November 2019)

Sehr gute Werte! Hotspot mit 100c ist halt hoch, kannst mal die Spannung ohne Probleme statt 1,2v auf 1,1v stellen. Danach in 10er (0.010v) Schritten senken in Games bis es instabil wird dann wieder 0.010v anheben dann wird es effizienter. Aber auf 1,1v kannst mal sofort stellen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2019)

Naja am besten sieht man es doch kurz nachdem Belastung anliegt, wenn da die Temps unverhältnismäßig steigen dann stimmt was mit der WLP nicht mehr. Ich kann mir bei dem Aufbau im Gehäuse nicht vorstellen das es irgendwie mit dem Case zu tun hat.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. November 2019)

> Her damit, sie sollte dann doch schon heute hier eintrudeln!
> Brauch die eigentlich mehr Saft als die Sapphire V64 Nitro+? Glaube  nicht, oder? Bin ja nach wie vor nur mit (m)einem 500W-NT unterwegs.


Also ich hab sehr viele Settings durch, hier hast du mal einen Überblick aus Excel:
Und ne die braucht definitiv weniger Saft als die Vega64. Meine läuft ingame bei ~170-180W 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kürz das mal etwas ab und komm direkt zum Fazit: Die Karte liefert in JEDEM dieser Settings so gut wie die gleiche Performance. Ob da jetzt ein Score von 7200 oder 7400 steht, ist in der Praxis absolut nicht zu spüren. Ich hab einige Benchmarks gemacht mit Modern Warfare, dabei hatte ich bei 200 Score Punkte Unterschied Average FPS von 132 statt 135. Also wirklich nichts. 
Deshalb sollte man also die Karte so leise und so kühl wie möglich betreiben, weil es in der Performance fast nichts ausmacht.

Die untere Tabelle ist relevanter als die oben, weil dort der Speicher auf 900MHz läuft, was ich auch empfehlen würde, weil es ein paar % Leistung bringt aber sonst nichts beeinflusst. 
In der unteren Tabelle siehst du, dass die Settings rechts wohl am besten sind. 
Wie hoch/tief du da jetzt genau gehen kannst musst du natürlich selbst austesten weil jede Karte unterschiedlich ist. Du könntest z.B. mit 1950@1050 anfangen und dann versuchen mit der Spannung runter zu gehen oder mit dem Takt noch n Stück hoch und immer mit SP4k nachtesten obs stabil läuft. 

Nur durchs undervolten hab ich also im Vergleich zu Stock gute 60W weniger Leistungsaufnahme und alle Temperaturen um gute 7°C gesenkt. Performance hab ich so gut wie gar nicht verloren. Bei Benchmarks ist ebenfallsd zu beobachten, dass die Min FPS sogar höher sind. 

*Wichtig fürs UV:*
Die Spannung lässt sich nur in Schritten von ~6-7mV einstellen. Gibst du z.B. im Wattman 1048mV ein, dann hast du effektiv 1050. Das siehst du aber auch in GPU-Z wenn du mit SP4k den Benchmark machst. Du musst die Spannung im Wattman immer mindestens 2mV unter den Wert einstellen, den du haben willst. Willst du 1050mV haben dann musst du 1048, 1047, oder 1046 einstellen. 1049 wären nämlich schon wieder effektiv 1056mV. Siehst du in folgender Tabelle welche Schritte es gibt bei der Spannung:


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @Evga
> 
> Wie warm ist der BQ in einer Spielesession? Warme Luft steigt langsamer auf und der Kühlerlüfter dreht bei BQ nicht gerade schnell daher kann die Warme Luft auch nicht schnell transportiert werden.
> 
> ...


Die CPU wird 62 grad warm in Games.
Aber wenn ich das case öffne dann sollten die Temperaturen ja gut sein oder?! 
Jo kann den BQ umdrehen dann sind die Arbeitsspeicher aber so eng am CPU Lüfter und der erste slot ist bedeckt.... Noch reichen ja aber die 32gb RAM [emoji4]



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja am besten sieht man es doch kurz nachdem Belastung anliegt, wenn da die Temps unverhältnismäßig steigen dann stimmt was mit der WLP nicht mehr. Ich kann mir bei dem Aufbau im Gehäuse nicht vorstellen das es irgendwie mit dem Case zu tun hat.


Ja die Temperaturen steigen ziemlich schnell an.... Also schneller als vorher 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also ich hab sehr viele Settings durch, hier hast du mal einen Überblick aus Excel:
> Und ne die braucht definitiv weniger Saft als die Vega64. Meine läuft ingame bei ~170-180W



Danke für die Info's.
Meine Nitro+ liegt übrigens ingame auch so um die 180, 190W - oft weniger und in spitzen max. bei 225W rum, bei (eingestellten) 1632MHz aufm Chip und 1050 auf dem Speicher. UV ist schon ne feine Sache, aber bei der Nitro+ hatte ich scheinbar wirklich richtig Glück.

p.s.: die wäre im übrigen in bälde auch zu haben - falls sie wer haben mag.


----------



## bath92 (9. November 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ja die Temperaturen steigen ziemlich schnell an.... Also schneller als vorher
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Solange die max. Temperaturen der GPU nicht gravierend angestiegen sind, würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Dass die Temperaturen etwas vom vorherigen Gehäuse abweichen können sollte klar sein. Ein schneller Anstieg der Temperaturen unter Last spricht übrigens eher für einen verbesserten Wärmeübergang zwischen GPU und Kühlerboden. Durch das Anziehen der Schrauben wurde vermutlich etwas Wärmeleitpaste verdrängt und somit die Schichtdicke verringert. Eine geringere Schichtdicke reduziert natürlich auch den Wärmewiderstand.

Das Verhalten lässt sich z.B. auch bei Liquid-Metall im Vergleich zu herkömmlicher Wärmeleitpaste beobachten. Grund hierfür ist nicht nur die wesentlich höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Liquid-Metall, sondern auch die geringe Schichtdicke, da sich Liquid-Metall wesentlich dünner auftragen lässt und der Wärmewiderstand somit geringer ausfällt.

PS: Würde bei deinem Gehäuse übrigens den hinteren Lüfter und den CPU-Kühler wegen des fehlenden Staubfilters wieder ausblasend montieren. Die leicht höheren CPU-Temperaturen sind zu verschmerzen und dein Netzteil dankt es dir auf lange Sicht auch.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. November 2019)

Ich hab übrigens jetzt meinen 2. Monitor am Laufen und kann alle Probleme bestätigen.
Ich hab zwar keine Crashes oder irgendwelche Grafikbugs, aber am 60Hz Monitor hab ich definitiv Ruckler, wenn ich am 144Hz Monitor irgendwas anderes mache. 
Und vor allem der Speicher taktet im Idle auf volle Pulle, was er bei einem Monitor nicht tut.

Keine Ahnung ob ich das so lasse, wahrscheinlich nicht  Der DP Adapter hat nur n 5er gekostet, also keine schlimme Investition


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2019)

OK werde dann der gpu wohl neue Wlp auftragen... Kann ja nicht schaden [emoji4]
Welchle WLP empfiehlt ihr?

Werde später erstmal nochmal den CPU Kühler drehen und den hinteren Lüfter 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

Hui, Paket ist da! Erste Überraschung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Frage ist, obs das originale ist.

edit: war es nicht - war schonmal offen.

positiv: bisher kein spulenfiepen, installiere gerade den treiber und dann mal kurz in Anno lunzen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2019)

So habe den CPU Kühler umdreht und auch den Lüfter. Dann ist mir eingefallen das ich noch einen BQ Silent wings 3 Lüfter 140mm rumliegen habe ...und gleich noch mit auf den CPU Kühler drauf geschnallt damit die warme Luft noch schneller entweichen kann. Hatte Angst das es von der Höhe vom Gehäuse nicht passt.... Der Kühler ist 159mm und das Gehäuse kann bis 160mm....da der originale CPU Kühler Luffi 120mm ist und der SW 140mm war es schon sehr knapp [emoji15] aber es passt [emoji3]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2019)

Fluppt doch, direkt mal noch das Gesamtkühlungssystem geupdatet.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2019)

Ach Jungs... Tut mir leid.... Ich bin auch Banane und Blind [emoji85] mir ist aufgefallen das nur 875mhz an den Speicher anlag... Bei allen Screenshots hier auch....
Der Treiber lädt nie richtig beim starten des PCs und darum habe ich die Stockwerte am laufen [emoji16][emoji85]
Nun sieht es viel besser aus [emoji3]

Warum lädt er die UV Einstellungen nicht im Treiber beim Start? Im alten System hat er es immer übernommenen beim Starten des PCs 


Hier mal eine halbe Stunde GR Breakpoint.... Das sieht doch wieder gut aus [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

1. Test/Unigine Sup4k ohne was zu machen - also karte im oc-bios, treiber oob, ff & chrome im hintergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme hand anzulegen - müsste ja noch einiges gehen.
soll ich die karte wenn ich sie undervolte etc. eigentlich im silent-bois laufen lassen/wo lägen denn da dann die unterschiede?

edit:
im Treiber gerade die Autotuning-Optionen entdeckt. direkt mal Auto-UV gecheckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. November 2019)

> Warum lädt er die UV Einstellungen nicht im Treiber beim Start? Im alten  System hat er es immer übernommenen beim Starten des PCs


Das Problem hatte ich ja auch. Ich hab das Gefühl, wenn man neue Settings einstellt braucht der Treiber gute 2-3 Neustarts bis der sich die Einstellungen "gemerkt" hat. Das Verhalten macht zwar absolut keinen Sinn, aber so konnte ich es tatsächlich beobachten.



> mal sehen, wann ich dazu komme hand anzulegen - müsste ja noch einiges gehen.
> soll ich die karte wenn ich sie undervolte etc. eigentlich im silent-bois laufen lassen/wo lägen denn da dann die unterschiede?


Hast du sie jetzt im Silent Bios? Der Score kommt mir recht wenig vor für @Stock... 
Schätze das liegt am Hotspot. Auf jeden Fall undervolten wie ich geschrieben hab, wird wahrscheinlich die Performance sogar hochgehen.
Würde an deiner Stelle auch die Lüfterkurve mal anpassen. @Stock ist die echt viel zu leise. 1800 RPM sind kaum hörbar liefen aber sehr viel bessere Temps.


----------



## Gurdi (9. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich ja auch. Ich hab das Gefühl, wenn man neue Settings einstellt braucht der Treiber gute 2-3 Neustarts bis der sich die Einstellungen "gemerkt" hat. Das Verhalten macht zwar absolut keinen Sinn, aber so konnte ich es tatsächlich beobachten.



Das ist tatsächlich so, Gott weiß warum.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. November 2019)

So nun noch direkt nach Breakpoint eine Halbe Stunde prime laufen lassen... Temperaturen voll im grünen Bereich [emoji4]
Nun bin ich zu frieden [emoji16]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hast du sie jetzt im Silent Bios? Der Score kommt mir recht wenig vor für @Stock...
> Schätze das liegt am Hotspot.



Ist schon das normale/oc-bios. wo sollte ich mit den werten denn normalerweise landen? uv kommt noch, hab gerade nur wenig muße.


----------



## drstoecker (9. November 2019)

Hier weis nicht ob das noch jeder auf dem Schirm hat zwecks nicht gespeicherter Takt im wattman.
hatte das gestern gesehen 
YouTube


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

so. ich hab das jetzt mal angetestet - aber so wirklich eine Änderung abgesehen von den Temperaturen kann ich nicht feststellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfterkurve lässt sich auch ziemlich doof einstellen finde ich, man hat ja gar keine Info wie hoch der wann dreht. ^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. November 2019)

> so. ich hab das jetzt mal angetestet - aber so wirklich eine Änderung abgesehen von den Temperaturen kann ich nicht feststellen.


Geh mal auf 1048mV runter. So eingestellt hast du nämlich effektiv schon 1056mV
Mit der Lüfterkurve stimmt, aber ich glaube die Max Drehzahl also 100% liegt irgendwo bei ~3300 ca. (?) dann kannst du es dir grob ausrechnen
Der Score sollte eigentlich so fast 200 Punkte höher sein, auch die 150W kommen mir sehr wenig vor. Sicher, dass das nicht das Silent Bios ist? Vielleicht mal PT auf +10 stellen oder so?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

noch schlechter. hab jetzt nur auf die 1048mV und PT+10%:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nein, das ist definitiv nicht das silent bios. hab das vorhin mal probiert. mit dem lande ich dann bei 68xx punkten.


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2019)

Das Ergebnis ist doch net schlechter!

Kann evtl. am Vram liegen, falls der sehr schlecht ist.(Fehlerkorr. setzt ein)
Geh mal spassenshalber auf 890.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

naja stimmt schon. temps & verbrauch sind wesentlich besser. trotzdem scheint die karte etwas fußlahm. ^^


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2019)

Du könntest auch mal den Sup 2x hintereinander laufen lassen, net das irgendwas mit der GPU-Auslastung net stimmt.
Gehe mal davon aus, das NIX im Hintergrund läuft und Du auch nach dem Start vom Launcher net nochmal irgendwas Anderes anklickst.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

gecheckt. beim 1. Durchlauf 7026, beim zweiten 7010. wird schon nicht umsonst n rückläufer gewesen sein. ^^


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2019)

Vram-Takt auf 890 auch mal getestet?

Ansonsten würde ich auf Benchmarks net soviel geben, weil Du  gut UVen konntest.
Hauptsache COD MW läuft damit kühl+leise.

Fürs Gamen mal noch die Settings für Texturen+Tess. optimieren:


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

ja, hatte den bei den beiden läufen auf 890.
mir geht es ja nicht wirklich um den längsten balken, keine sorge. will nur vergleichswerte.
... COD MW? Nein danke. Ist mir eindeutig zu viel "des guten" und eines der Spiele dem ich das Prädikat "Brauch die Welt einfach nicht" vergebe. ^^

die anderen settings stell ich dann  gleich mal noch ein, danke.


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2019)

Was Hast Du für ne CPU+Ram?

Letztens gabs im R7-Thread beim Aufrüsten von 1700x auf 3000 ne Überraschung, das Sup viel besser lief.

btw.
Die Änderung in den GlobalenSettings wird net automatisch in den Gameprofilen aktiv, muss man in vorh. Profile auch noch einpflegen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. November 2019)

na steht doch bei den screens dabei. 2x16GB Trident-Z mit 14'er Timings @3200 und nen R7 1800X - den hatte ich auch schon im Verdacht. Aber ohne vergleichbare Hardware...

Luft nach oben hats auf jeden Fall:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds auch geil, dass mein Netzteil das alles mitmacht.


----------



## RX480 (9. November 2019)

Sorry, hatte nur auf den Score geschaut.
Vram 930 ist ja gut, da sollte 920 für 24/7 safe funzen.

btw. Rückläufer
Lade Dir mal das MPT 1.1.1 runter und schau mal nach der SOC-Spannung in beiden Bios.
Das Bios bekommst Du per GPU-Z auf den Desktop runtergeladen.
Falls da noch 1200mV drin steht, wäre das rel. hoch, weil die neueren Customs nur noch 1050mV haben.
1075mV ist safe.
MorePowerTool – Navi and Radeon VII Tweaking and Overclocking Software | Download (Update 1.1.1) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB


----------



## EyRaptor (10. November 2019)

Hat eigentlich schon irgendwer irgendwelche News und evtl. Datum zu den kleinen Navis mitbekommen? Hab das jetzt nichtmehr so verfolgt.
So langsam sollte eigentlich mal was kommen ... Polaris wird auch nicht  jünger.
Macht zum übertakten aber immernoch bock 



Jahtari schrieb:


> Ich finds auch geil, dass mein Netzteil das alles mitmacht.



Warum, was haste denn für ein Netzteil?


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon irgendwer irgendwelche News und evtl. Datum zu den kleinen Navis mitbekommen? Hab das jetzt nichtmehr so verfolgt.
> So langsam sollte eigentlich mal was kommen ... Polaris wird auch nicht  jünger.
> Macht zum übertakten aber immernoch bock
> 
> ...



Ja finde das auch ein komisches Schauspiel, laut Gerüchten wohl auf Dezember verschoben.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw. Rückläufer
> Lade Dir mal das MPT 1.1.1 runter und schau mal nach der SOC-Spannung in beiden Bios.
> Das Bios bekommst Du per GPU-Z auf den Desktop runtergeladen.
> Falls da noch 1200mV drin steht, wäre das rel. hoch, weil die neueren Customs nur noch 1050mV haben.
> 1075mV ist safe.



Hab jetzt erstmal nur das vom oc-bios, aber da dort schon die 1050mV drin stehen, gehe ich mal davon aus bei dem anderen sind die auch ok. Checke das aber später auch nochmal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






EyRaptor schrieb:


> Warum, was haste denn für ein Netzteil?


Ein be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM. Hat sogar für die V64 Nitro+ gelangt.


----------



## RX480 (10. November 2019)

Mit den kleinen Navis könnte es analog 3950x sein, das man net in den BlackFriday rein möchte.
Dafür gibts gerade im Mindstar die RX570-8GB für 129€: incl.Bundle
8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Pulse Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - RX 570 | Mindfactory.de

Das ist schon crazy, so ne 8GB-Graka für ca. nen Hunni.

edit:
Die 5700 PC-Dual für 319€ ist auch ne gute Sache für Aufrüster mit schlechtem Airflow: incl.Bundle
Powercolor RX 5700 8GB DDR6 Dual-Lüfter retail - RX 5700 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. November 2019)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal mit allem @Stock getestet und ein paar vergleichbare Ergebnisse rausgesucht. Ich denke, ich schreibe denen bei cyberport mal und beratschlage mich mit denen, was wir da machen. Selbst eine auf 800MHz runtergetaktete 5700 XT ist schneller als meine Möhre. ^^

Result


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. November 2019)

@Jahtari
Wie gesagt 200 Pkt sind nichts im Endeffekt, es hat mich nur gewundert wieso du 200 Punkte weniger hast, schlimm ist das aber nicht. Das macht ingame vielleicht 2-3 FPS aus. 
Ich schätze da wird schon alles stimmen, denn du hast ja @Stock 7364, das passt auch zu meinen Stock Werten.
Noch ne Sache die mir gerad einfällt: hast du PCI 4.0? Ich ja, eventuell kommen ja daher die 200 Punkte sogar.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. November 2019)

200 Punkte... Die Karte erreicht im TimeSpy 525 Punkte weniger als eine XT mit 800(!) Hz, schau dir die Ergebnisse ruhig mal an. Ich versuche jetzt mal noch, Parametertechnisch an die eine oder Karte ran zu kommen und teste dann mit den Werten nochmal durch, aber Hoffnung mache ich mir da keine mehr.

Edit: nein, hab kein PCIe 4. Bin noch mit meinem 1800X und dem AsRock Fatal1ty Gaming X unterwegs.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. November 2019)

Auf die Ergebnisse würd ich nicht allzu viel geben. Bei dem 3. Ergebnis steht auch 1475MHz und in der Info steht dann GPU at 2150MHz....
Verstehe nicht was die 800MHz da sein sollen. 
Du kommst mit 1,2V und 250W Power auf 7364 in SP4k, das ist ein völlig normaler Wert. Für mich sieht das jetzt nocht so aus als ob mit der Karte was nicht stimmt....

Wenn du sagst Rückläufer, was hast du denn für die Karte bezahlt? Also war dir bewusst, dass du einen Rückläufer kaufst oder nicht?
Wenn nicht, würd ich nämlich alleine schon aus Prinzip die Karte nicht verwenden.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. November 2019)

bei den 2150 MHz hat er sich sicher nur vertippt. Die 0,8GHz sind beim 4. Ergebnis.
laut GPU-Z hat mein Karte "nur" ein 220W PL? Ich spiel einfach mal noch ein bissel rum...

Ja und Rückläufer... 100% sicher war ich mir nicht, aber da die Karte als B-Ware gelistet war bin ich mehr oder weniger schon davon ausgegangen. Bezahlt habe ich .... in jedem Fall zu viel - es musste ja zwingend eine LE sein , aber die 680,- für die einzig verfügbare 100% neue wollte ich dann auch nicht löhnen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (10. November 2019)

So, Ich hab mal noch ein bissel rumgespielt und stelle fest: nach oben ist definitv Luft. Ganz so schlecht scheint die Karte doch nicht zu sein. 

TimeSpy bestes/schlechtestes/Vergleichswert

Temps etc. @2012MHz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Dauereinsatz wär's mir so aber nichts, da die Karte dann doch zu laut wird.
Könnten die (m.E.) immer noch recht großen Diskrepanzen von meinem Board kommen?


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2019)

Delta zum HotSpot scheint mir recht hoch.


----------



## openSUSE (10. November 2019)

~25C bei ~250W scheint mir ein guter Wert zu sein, die anderen Temperaturen scheinen im schnitt sehr gut.
Mit der Karte ist alles in Ordnung.


----------



## openSUSE (10. November 2019)

Powercolor RX 5700 XT* Liquid Devil Evil* Unboxing

Bin mal auf die Temps gespannt 
YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2019)

So hab die Navi mal stark undervoltet für den HTPC, bin ziemlich zufrieden, das Ref. Design ziegt sich zur Abwechslung malvon seiner guten Seite.
Spannung 920mv bei 1700er Zieltakt, Ram auf 945. Etwas schneller als Stock so, ASIC im FHD Alltag so um die 115Watt. Temps alle im grünen Bereich bei 1500 Umdrehungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2019)

Erste Benchmarks NFS Heat.
Need for Speed Heat тест GPU/CPU | Racing Simulators / Гонки | Тест GPU


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. November 2019)

Moin!

Hier sind zwar schon die meisten Mitleser eingedeckt, allerdings naht das Fest der Liebe und des besinnlichen Zockens, daher haben wir noch ein paar Extrarunden gedreht und insgesamt 13 Navi-Grafikkarten auf den Teststand geschnallt. Natürlich mit jeweils aktueller Firmware und aufwendiger Testmethodik, damit sich Interessenten das richtige Modell aussuchen. Neugierig? Den XXL-Test gibt's in der neuen PCGH 12/2019 oder einzeln digital:

*[PLUS] Radeon RX 5700 (XT): Marktübersicht & Test von 13 Custom-Designs* 

Spannend ist natürlich auch, wie das eigene Modell im Vergleich abschneidet.  Just erreichte uns ergänzend die XFX RX 5700 XT Thicc III Ultra (nach 3 Wochen Aufenthalt beim Zoll), welche ich schnellstmöglich dem Vergleich hinzufügen werde. Bis es so weit ist, gibt's schon mal einen Video-Ersteindruck.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2019)

Habt Ihr eigentlich mal eure 5700er Ref gefixt(Lüfter der schleift?)
Wenn ja auf wieviel Sone kommt die Karte dann?


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. November 2019)

Btw undervolting ist nicht wirklich "besser" da sich die Navi  Karten immer nach dem Powerlimit richtet. Power = Spannung * Strom.  Ziehst du die Spannung von der gpu runter, dann steigt der Strom der durch die cpu fließt => die gpu wird nicht Kühler eher leicht wärmer


----------



## EyRaptor (11. November 2019)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Btw undervolting ist nicht wirklich "besser" da sich die Navi  Karten immer nach dem Powerlimit richtet. Power = Spannung * Strom.  Ziehst du die Spannung von der gpu runter, dann steigt der Strom der durch die cpu fließt => die gpu wird nicht Kühler eher leicht wärmer



Kommt ganz drauf an wie stark undervoltet wird.
Effizienter wird sie aber dennoch, selbst wenn der Verbrauch nicht sinkt.


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2019)

Naja mein Beispiel zeigt eigentlich ganz gut dass da schon was geht. Mein PL steht auf +50 ich erreiche aber nicht mal Stock(150) eher im Gegenteil, 110-130 lassen sich schon ziemlich easy kühlen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. November 2019)

> Btw undervolting ist nicht wirklich "besser" da sich die Navi  Karten  immer nach dem Powerlimit richtet. Power = Spannung * Strom.  Ziehst du  die Spannung von der gpu runter, dann steigt der Strom der durch die cpu  fließt => die gpu wird nicht Kühler eher leicht wärmer


Also irgendwie kann das nicht stimmen. Wenn ich meine Karte komplett @Stock betreibe, dann zieht sie 250W.
Wenn ich sie auf 1,05V undervolte dann zieht sie so um die 180W selbst wenn ich das Power Limit auf +50 drehe.
Also nein, die Karte richtet sich nicht nur nach dem Power Limit. Da fliest ja nicht unendlich Strom durch je niedriger du die Spannung drehst 
Und die wird dadurch schon mal gar nicht wärmer, durchs undervolten sind die Temps gute 7°C geringer.

Update: Hab den 2. Monitor wieder abgeklemmt. Vielleicht ist das tatsächlich die Ursache, wieso manche Leute Probleme mit den Navis haben, sehen nur gar nicht die Notwendigkeit den 2. Monitor zu erwähnen. Also mit 2 Monitoren hatte ich erstmal das bekannte Problem mit dem nicht runter taktendem Speicher, vieeel höhere Idle Temperaturen bis zu über 60°C und wenn der Rechner dann mal 8 Std im idle rumsteht und man dann zockt geht der Hotspot logischerweise am Anfang erstmal durch die Decke was sich in Takt Schwankungen und Rucklern bemerkbar macht. 2 Monitore? Gar keine gute Idee.


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. November 2019)

ja woran kann es wohl liegen? Wenn du die Spannung immer weiter absenkst, bist du einfach irgendwann im Current Limit -> Leistungsaufnahme sinkt. Dann mag deine GPU evtl kühler werden, allerdings könntest du das gleiche "Ziel" des niedrigeren Leistungsverlustes bei gleichzeitiger höheren Taktraten ausnutzen, wenn die GPU mehr Spannung bekommt und gleichzeitig weniger Stromstärke.

Durch undervolting erzielst du also folgende Eigenschaften
- weniger Leistungsaufnahme => geringere Verlustleistung
- geringere Takt => geringere Leistung

Du könntest allerdings auch folgendes haben
+ gleichbleibender Takt/Leistung
+ geringe Verlustleistung



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also nein, die Karte richtet sich nicht nur nach dem Power Limit. Da fliest ja nicht unendlich Strom durch je niedriger du die Spannung drehst



Nein, genau dafür gibt es ja Limits für die Stromstärke!


Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT mit dem MorePowerTool sparsamer, effizienter und deutlich leiser machen | Tutorial – igor sLAB


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. November 2019)

Also ich bin ganz ehrlich:
Ich hab davon jetzt nicht alles zu 100% verstanden, aber beim undervolten gehts mir nicht explizit um die Leistung die die Karte zieht oder wie viel Strom oder was auch immer.
Der einzige Grund warum ich undervolte, sind die geringeren Temperaturen die eben aus den anderen Effekten die das undervolting hat, erzielt werden. 
Wenn ich 7°C weniger aufm Hotspot habe und dadurch die Lüfter ein paar hundert RPM langsamer drehen lassen kann, nur weil ich 2 Zahlen im Wattman verändere, dann ist das super.
Ich hab dazu Benchmarks gemacht in Modern Warfare wenn du ein paar Seiten zurück gehst, der Leistungsverlust war irgendwo bei ~2% (von ~135 FPS auf ~132 FPS Average) 
Das kann man unmöglich merken.

Warum ich jetzt die Spannung laut dir eher erhöhen sollte um den Takt höher zu halten erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Vielleicht kannst du mich ja aufklären. Wie gesagt, mir gehts um die Temperaturen.


----------



## bath92 (11. November 2019)

Igor bringt etwas Licht ins Dunkel hinsichtlich GDDR6-Temperaturen.

GDDR6 Speichertemperaturen verständlich erklärt und nachgemessen – macht AMD alles richtig? | Grundlagen

Meine Meinung dazu hatte ich ja schonmal hier im Thread (Beitrag #722 & #737) geäußert.


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. November 2019)

@davidwigald11
  dadurch dass du die Spannung niedriger einstellst, gönnst sich deine Grafikkarte weniger Leistung. Wenn die Leistungsaufnahme sinkt, dann sinkt auch die Verlustleistung. Die Verlustleistung wird fast vollständig in Wärmeenergie umgesetzt. Niedrigere Verlustleistung führt also zu niedrigeren Temperaturen (wenn die Lüfter bei der gleichen Drehzahl laufen).

Dadurch, dass allerdings durch das Undervolting die Leistungsaufnahme implizit limitiert wird, sinkt die Taktrate und somit auch die Rechenleistung der Karte. Allerdings wäre es ja auch schön, wenn man die Verlustleistung senken könnte, ohne das die Karte langsamer wird oder nicht?

Dies erzielt man durch das beschränken der maximalen Stromstärke. Denn die Stromstärke ist hauptsächlich für die Verlustleistung verantwortlich. 



YouTube


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. November 2019)

> Dadurch, dass allerdings durch das Undervolting  die Leistungsaufnahme implizit limitiert wird, sinkt die Taktrate und  somit auch die Rechenleistung der Karte. Allerdings wäre es ja auch  schön, wenn man die Verlustleistung senken könnte, ohne das die Karte  langsamer wird oder nicht?
> 
> Dies erzielt man durch das beschränken der maximalen Stromstärke. Denn  die Stromstärke ist hauptsächlich für die Verlustleistung  verantwortlich.


Ah okay danke jetzt hab ichs gecheckt! 
Kann das hier irgendwer so bestätigen? Hat das schon mal jemand bei Navi getestet? Gibts dazu Ergebnisse?
Das YT Video kann ich leider nicht anschauen, da ich im Büro bin  Schau ich mir später mal an. 



> ohne das die Karte langsamer wird oder nicht?


Wie gesagt es handelt sich hier um 2% langsamer... Das ist nichts. Viel interessanter wäre bei deinem "Vorgehen" meiner Meinung nach eher die Stabilität. Wie wirkt sich das Anpassen der Stromstärke auf die Stabilität der Karte aus? Erreiche ich damit ähnlich gute Temps wie mit dem Senken der Spannung?


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es handelt sich hier um 2% langsamer... Das ist nichts. Viel interessanter wäre bei deinem "Vorgehen" meiner Meinung nach eher die Stabilität. Wie wirkt sich das Anpassen der Stromstärke auf die Stabilität der Karte aus? Erreiche ich damit ähnlich gute Temps wie mit dem Senken der Spannung?



Das musst du mal ausprobieren. Mit der Senkung der Spannung machst du eig. nichts anderes als die Powerlimit herunterstellen. Wenn du die Leistungsaufnahme also limitieren möchtest, kannst du es auch ganz einfach darüber machen  dann weiß man auch eher bei welcher Leistungsaufnahme man ca landet.


----------



## Gurdi (11. November 2019)

Das musst du differenzierter Betrachten Xeon.
Ja,wasdu sagst ist generll nicht falsch, es trifft aber bei der hiesigen Gemeinde meist nicht zu.

Denn,was wollen wir hier erreichen? Wir wollen die Spannung senken, Verlustleistung minimieren und Temperatur senken. Das ganze passiert hier ja in der Regel bei offenem Powertarget, da die meisten das gar nicht in der Berechnung drin haben möchten.

Also was machen wir,wir *fixieren* den Takt und loten dann anhand dessen die Spannung aus. Die Ströme spielen dann nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle,dieKarte nimmt sich dann soviel sie benötigt mit der Spannung und mit dem Takt. Das ist nicht zwangsläufig die beste Methode, aber eine effektive und klar zu berechnende.

Was man sagen muss,die Spannung spielt in 7nm eine deutlich niedrigere Rolle als vorher.Das Absenken der Spannung hilft also meist gar nicht mehr soviel wie z.B. bei Vega. Die Karte interessiert in erster Linie der Takt und was dafür an Energie aufgenommen werden muss, eine Karte verliert aber auch keine Leistung weilman beim selben Takt niedrigere Spannungen verwendet. Deine Gedachte Methode ist bei den AMD 7nm sehr schwer umzusetzen, das ein Setting was zusätzlich noch das PL berücksichtigt sehr schwer auszuloten ist sinnvoll,vor allem  weil man die einzelnen P-States nicht vernünftig setzen kann.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. November 2019)

> Das ganze passiert hier ja in der Regel bei offenem Powertarget, da die  meisten das gar nicht in der Berechnung drin haben möchten.





> Die Ströme spielen dann nur noch eine untergeordnete Rolle,dieKarte  nimmt sich dann soviel sie benötigt mit der Spannung und mit dem Takt


Richtig. Was die Karte an Leistung zieht ist mir völlig egal. Wenn bei 300W die Temps noch geringer wären, kann die sich von mir aus auch 300W nehmen.
Daher hab ich ja auch das PT auf +10 +20 stehen oder so, einfach nur FALLS sie mal mehr braucht, damit sie es sich ziehen kann.



> Die Karte interessiert in erster Linie der Takt und was dafür an Energie aufgenommen werden muss,


Ah, ich bin also doch nicht der einzige dem das aufgefallen ist  Hab mit RX480 schon per PN darüber gesprochen, Navi ist bei mir EXTREM Taktempfindlich. Schon 5MHz oder teilweise sogar 3MHz mehr/weniger stellen oftmals die Grenze zwischen stabil/instabil dar. 
Bsp: 1050mV laufen mit 1950MHz nicht stabil, mit 1947MHz schon. Allerdings schon bei 1945MHz kann ich direkt noch einen ganzen Schritt runter auf 1043mV.

Wer also Probleme mit UV Settings hat, probiert mal den Takt nur ein paar MHz nach unten zu stellen.


----------



## Lowry (11. November 2019)

Mehr aus Bastellaune und Lust auf etwas Neues habe ich meine Vega 64 Strix gegen eine Sapphire 5700 XT Nitro + getauscht.
Schon die Vega lies sich nicht gut takten und auch bei der Navi habe ich, wie fast immer in meiner langen GPU Historie wohl einen ziemlich schlechten Chip erwischt.

Die Karte macht mit den maximalen 1,2 Volt keine 2050 MHz Realtakt (nicht der eingestellte Wert im Wattman) in Witcher 3 mit ohne nach wenigen Minuten zu crashen.
Etwas um die 2040 ist zumindest nicht gleich abgeschmiert, allerdings waren mir die Temps zu hoch.

Aktuell lasse ich sie mit den Grenzen 2024->1,129 Volt laufen. Resultiert in einem Takt zwischen 1960 und 1980 Mhz und 1,131 Volt und läuft soweit stabil. Viel mehr bei der Spannung runter kann ich aber nicht und mehr Spannung wird mir auch mit angepasster Lüfterkurve zu laut,
bzw. geht der Hotspot dann in Richtung der 100 Grad.

Beim Speicher scheint auch nicht so viel zu gehen. Um die 900 Mhz = 7200 Mhz läuft bislang. Navi scheint hier wohl andere Timings als Turing zu verwenden, denn dort schaffen ja selbst die Karten, die auch nur Micron Speicher haben an die 8 Ghz.
Laut den PCGH-Testtabellen hat der Speicherchip dieselbe Modellnummer MT61K256M32JE-14.

Allgemein scheint AMD gut Umsatz zu machen mit den CPUs und GPUs. Ich wollte heute den Coupon für das Holiday Bundle einlösen, aber das Kontingent ist schon aufgebraucht.
Ich habe beim Support um Erhöhung gebeten. Wer seines noch nicht eingelöst hat, sollte mal schauen obs bei ihm geht oder nicht (ich vermute ja letzeres).


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

Du kannst aus Spass beim Vram 1000 einstellen = kein Problem.
Du springst dann von 900CL14 auf 1000CL16, was sogar ein mue langsamer ist.
(wenn NV standardmäßig CL16 drin hat gehts stufenlos)

Beim COD MW benchen im CB-Thread hat Gedi das so mit seiner Navi gemacht.(siehe Video)
Bericht - Call of Duty: Community-Benchmarks zu Modern Warfare (2019)| Seite 11 | ComputerBase Forum

btw.
Das Thema Volt vs. Amper beim Tweaken halte ich für "nur in geringem Maße flexibel".
Klar sinkt bei niedrigen Temps auch die Stromstärke= weniger Verluste an den Gates.
und
Bei den normalen Leiterbahnen außerhalb des Chips sind Volt+Ampere direkt voneinander abhängig. I=U/R
Ohmsches Gesetz – Wikipedia
Die TDC zu begrenzen wird wohl irgendwo Grenzen haben, weil für mich der Chip ne Parallelschaltung ist.
Wenn die A sprich W zu klein sind gehen net mehr alle Shader in Betrieb.(x)
Das kann man natürlich nur in nem Benchmark testen, der sehr Shaderlastig ist.

(x) das wird wohl der Treiber über die große Anzahl von Spawas regeln,
gerade mit Cf bei Vega kann ich ein extremes Bsp. zeigen, wo beim Druck(quasi Raustabben) die W
stark absinken und der Takt und die V aber oben bleiben bei 0 fps.(die restl. Shader sind evtl. net aktiv)
Das Monitoring hat natürlich Grenzen durch die großen Ausleseintervalle. 
Der Fps-Counter oben Rechts von Valley hat den Moment gar net mitbekommen.


----------



## openSUSE (11. November 2019)

Fidelity FX: Schärfetechnik für Radeons nun in Gears 5 und Shadow of the Tomb Raider 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...80/News/Schaerfetechnik-fuer-Radeons-1336774/
Gibt es bald mehr Fidelity FX Games als RT Games? 

EDIT
Hier das Video von Igor @VRam Temps.
AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT - Mythos der hohen Speichertemperaturen und Tjunction gelüftet und gemessen
YouTube


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. November 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> ~25C bei ~250W scheint mir ein guter Wert zu sein, die anderen Temperaturen scheinen im schnitt sehr gut.
> Mit der Karte ist alles in Ordnung.



Ja, ich glaube auch. Alles schick.



openSUSE schrieb:


> Fidelity FX: Schärfetechnik für Radeons nun in Gears 5 und Shadow of the Tomb Raider
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...80/News/Schaerfetechnik-fuer-Radeons-1336774/



Das schau ich mir morgen bei SOTTR direkt mal an. Habe jetzt zwei Tage lang versucht das game zum laufen zu bekommen - ist immer direkt nach dem Start abgeschmiert und der Rechner hat sich neu gestartet. Ich hab alles mögliche probiert... Karte wieder zurück auf Stock... nix. Spieldateien mehrmals überprüfen lassen... nix. Deinstalliert und über Nacht neu runtergeladen... nix. BIOS/Ram zurück auf stock... nix.
Vorhin dann noch nen griechischen Post aufm Steam-Forum mit google übersetzen lassen - und daraufhin die VC++ redistributables neu installieren wollen. Nachdem ich die 2015'er deinstalliert hatte, hab ich es auf Verdacht nochmal probiert... und siehe da: es läuft wieder. Hab dann direkt auch mal die PCGH-Benchmarkszene gecheckt und liege mit meinem Teufelchen & allem anderen auf Werkseinstellungen minimal über den "hiesigen" Ergebnissen.


----------



## RX480 (11. November 2019)

Bei SoTR ist das Gamemenü auch sehr empfindlich für Abstürze, also net wundern.
Falls Du mal DDU genutzt hast kann Sowas auch die Folge sein.
Im Zweifelsfall einfach das Game neu installieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. November 2019)

Meine UV 24/7 Profil wird immer noch nicht beim Neustart vom PC geladen [emoji3525] Muss immer manuell mein Profil laden [emoji848]
Beim alten System ging es einwandfrei 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. November 2019)

Wie viele Tage sind denn vergangen? Bei mir dauert es wie gesagt auch immer 2-3 Tage bis der Treiber sich die Einstellungen merkt. Einfach 3 mal neustarten hilft bei mir auch nicht, müssen wirklich 3 Kaltstarts oder so sein.

Btw. es kam schon wieder ein neuer CoD Patch. Alle mal gespannt sein, ob jetzt endlich mehr drin ist in Sachen UV bei dem Game, wieder alles von vorne testen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wie viele Tage sind denn vergangen? Bei mir dauert es wie gesagt auch immer 2-3 Tage bis der Treiber sich die Einstellungen merkt. Einfach 3 mal neustarten hilft bei mir auch nicht, müssen wirklich 3 Kaltstarts oder so sein.
> 
> Btw. es kam schon wieder ein neuer CoD Patch. Alle mal gespannt sein, ob jetzt endlich mehr drin ist in Sachen UV bei dem Game, wieder alles von vorne testen


Ne mache den PC schon seit einer Woche an und aus[emoji15]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Lowry (12. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du kannst aus Spass beim Vram 1000 einstellen = kein Problem.


Ne hatte einmal das MorePowerTool probiert. Nur die Obergrenze für den Ram von 950 auf 1000 gestellt und erstmal mit 975/7800 probiert-> gab direkt Artefakte im Superposition.
Nebeneffekt des MorePowertools war übrigens, dass anschließend der BIOS-Switch auf der Karte keinen Effekt mehr hatte.
Vermutlich schreibt er die Grenze hart in die registry und diese ist maßgebend.
Erst nach einer Neuinstallation des Treibers ging das wieder.

Bzgl. der Keys hat sich direkt was getan, "We have increased your redemption limit. Please try again." Und ging auch, also Lob an den AMD Support


----------



## openSUSE (12. November 2019)

Lowry schrieb:


> ...Nebeneffekt des MorePowertools war übrigens, dass anschließend der BIOS-Switch auf der Karte keinen Effekt mehr hatte.
> Vermutlich schreibt er die Grenze hart in die registry und diese ist maßgebend.
> Erst nach einer Neuinstallation des Treibers ging das wieder. ...


Das Verhalten von MPT ist genau so gewollt. Willst du wieder die default/Bios Werte hättest MIT MPT einfach [Delete SPPT] drücken müssen.


----------



## Lowry (12. November 2019)

Danke, gut zu wissen.


----------



## hellm (12. November 2019)

Lowry schrieb:


> [..]Nebeneffekt des MorePowertools war übrigens, dass anschließend der BIOS-Switch auf der Karte keinen Effekt mehr hatte.
> Vermutlich schreibt er die Grenze hart in die registry und diese ist maßgebend.
> Erst nach einer Neuinstallation des Treibers ging das wieder.[..]



Ich überarbeite mit Igor auch mal den Artikel um das zu verdeutlichen, den dies ist kein Bug, sondern ein Feature. Vielmehr liegt das in der Natur der Sache. Wobei die Info da in den Vids und im Artikel schon drin ist, denke ich. Mit dem MPT überschreiben wir die PowerPlay Table aus dem BIOS, und genau da sind auch die Unterschiede der verschiedenen BIOS Versionen auf der Karte zu suchen bzw. zu finden.

Ich rate dir einfach beide BIOS mit GPU-Z zu sichern und anschließend mit dem MPT zu laden. Du kannst die Unterschiede so nicht nur ansehen, sondern auch bearbeiten. Je nachdem, welche SPPT du in die Registry schreibst, dieses Profil ist dann auch aktiv. Natürlich erst nach dem Reboot.
Also kurz gesagt, mit dem MPT brauchst dich weder bücken noch den PC öffnen und den kleinen Schalter betätigen, und trotzdem funzen beide Profile genauso, als ob du dieses getan hättest. Und rebooten musst ja eh. 

Und wer erst gar kein OC/Silent BIOS auf seiner Karte findet, kann dies mit dem MPT ebenso erreichen.


----------



## hks1981 (12. November 2019)

@Evga schalte einfach dennSchnellstart von Windows ab, dann sollte das Profil wieder klappen.

@xeon sorry aber das halte ich für ein Gerücht! Wenn ich die Karte UV betreibe und daher die Spannung statt 1.2v mit 1.060v betreibe genehmt sich die Karte bei mir statt 200/180W nur noch gemütliche 160w und das bei fast gleichen Takt. Also das die Karte dadurch sogar mehr Strom nimmt keine Ahnung wo du das her hast aber das ist einfach unreal.

Bei den NV Karten früher wo ich noch nen Stromzähler hatte, waren die damals auch gleich mal 50w bei gleicher Leistung einfach nur im AB die Spannung gesenkt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (12. November 2019)

Klar wenn man etwas nicht versteht und auch nicht richtig liest, ist es natürlich einfacher es als "Gerücht" abzustempeln  Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Strom und Leistung ...

Angenommen deine 180 Watt stock stimmen.

180 W / 1.2 V =150 A
1.06 V * 150 A = 159 W

Stimmt doch... sehe also nicht was dein Problem ist? Die Stromstärke hat sich absolut nicht verändert und ist scheinbar durch ein 150 A Limit begrenzt. Deshalb steigt die Stromstärke auch nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (13. November 2019)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Klar wenn man etwas nicht versteht und auch nicht richtig liest, ist es natürlich einfacher es als "Gerücht" abzustempeln  Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Strom und Leistung ...
> 
> Angenommen deine 180 Watt stock stimmen.
> 
> ...



Das tritt in der Praxis aber nur ein wenn man den Takt erhöht oder die Karte durch das absenken automatisch höher boostet.
Wie bereits erwähnt die meisten hier werden das PL und damit die Ströme sowiesoaus der Gleichung nehmen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. November 2019)

CoD läuft seit dem letzten Patch übrigens genauso beschissen wie vorher 
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was der DRITTE (!) Patch mit Stabilitätsverbesserungen gebracht hat.
CoD läuft nach wie vor höchstens bei 1945@1050 während ALLE anderen Spiele die ich drauf habe problemlos mehr Takt vertragen und weniger Spannung. (1950-1955 @ 1043)

Die 5 sekündigen Hänger am Anfang der Runde sind auch immer noch vorhanden, ist das eigentlich Navi exklusiv oder haben das Problem auch andere Karten?


----------



## Schrotty (13. November 2019)

Meine 5700XT Red Devil ist im OC Modus leider viel zu laut. Wattmann oder MorePowerTool kenne ich von Hörensagen, aber Erfahrung damit nie gemacht. Um zumindest mal einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben, welche Werte nutzt ihr bei der Red Devil?


----------



## RX480 (13. November 2019)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Angenommen deine 180 Watt stock stimmen.
> 180 W / 1.2 V =150 A
> 1.06 V * 150 A = 159 W



Das wird so net passieren, weil mit der Spannung U auch die Stromstärke I sinkt, ausser Jemand kann beim Widerstand R zaubern:  I=U/R --> vermutlich sinkt beim UVen auch die erf. TDC(A)
bzw.
150A bei 1,2V ist nur möglich, wenn net alle Shader in Betrieb sind. 
(hatte ja schonmal gesagt, das die Shader ne Art Parallelschaltung sind und man für 100% GPU-Last sicher mehr A braucht als bei kleiner Teillast. Bitte z.Vgl. ein Game verwenden, welches alle Shader auslastet.)
Bisher waren doch bei Vollast und 1,063V so ca. 185...195W erf. bei Davidwigald.
Das ergibt ca. 185/1,063=174A. (150A kommt mir viel zu niedrig für Volllast vor)



Lowry schrieb:


> Ne hatte einmal das MorePowerTool probiert. Nur die Obergrenze für den Ram von 950 auf 1000 gestellt und erstmal mit 975/7800 probiert-> gab direkt Artefakte im Superposition.



Das ist ja auch kein Sprung auf CL16, kann daher nur schief gehen! 975CL14 schafft ja Keiner.
Nur 1001CL16 ist ein sicherer Sprung und theoretisch genauso zahm wie 875CL14.
(also Wer 900CL14 schafft kann auch ca. 900/14 x 16 = ca.1015..1025CL16, würde aber probieren, ob 1001 schneller läuft als 1025, wg. der Fehlerkorr.)


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. November 2019)

> Meine 5700XT Red Devil ist im OC Modus leider viel zu laut. Wattmann  oder MorePowerTool kenne ich von Hörensagen, aber Erfahrung damit nie  gemacht. Um zumindest mal einen Anhaltspunkt zu haben, welche Werte  nutzt ihr bei der Red Devil?


Ich hab dir in deinem Thread bereits ne recht ausführliche Antwort mal da gelassen, schau mal vorbei  
Meine Karte ist zwar nicht auf Silent getrimmt, allerdings hat das mit meinen Werten nichts zu tun, die kannst du dir trotzdem mal anschauen. Also die UV Settings. 
Was die Lautstärke angeht hab ich auch was geschrieben.



> Bisher waren doch bei Vollast und 1,063V so ca. 185...195W erf. bei Davidwigald.
> Das ergibt ca. 185/1,063=174A. (150A kommt mir viel zu niedrig für Volllast vor)


Sogar noch minimal mehr. Die letzten Tests die ich gemacht hatte waren (aufgrund von CoD immer):
 186W bei 1,050V 
188W bei 1,050V 
187W bei 1,050V 
184W bei 1,043V 
Macht im Schnitt ~178A


----------



## -Xe0n- (13. November 2019)

doppel post -.-


----------



## -Xe0n- (13. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Die 5 sekündigen Hänger am Anfang der Runde sind auch immer noch vorhanden, ist das eigentlich Navi exklusiv oder haben das Problem auch andere Karten?



Scheinen soweit vermehrt bei Navi aufzutreten. Allerdings liest man ab und zu auch berichte von Nvidia Karten. Ich kenne das Problem erst seit dem Umstieg auf Navi. Auffällig ist bei den Hängern, dass der Arbeitsspeicher nach dem Hänger höher ausgelastet ist als zuvor.




RX480 schrieb:


> Das wird so net passieren, weil mit der Spannung U auch die Stromstärke I sinkt, ausser Jemand kann beim Widerstand R zaubern:* I=U/R --> vermutlich sinkt beim UVen auch die erf. TDC(A)*
> bzw.


Wenn sich TDC verringern würde beim Undervolten, dann wäre deine Aussage korrekt, dass die Stromstärke sich auch verringert. Allerdings ändert sich meines Wissens nach die TDC nicht mit sinkender GPU Spannung.

Meine Rechnung bezieht sich auf dem Post davor. 



RX480 schrieb:


> Das ergibt ca. 185/1,063=174A



Wenn du nun Spannung wieder auf  1,2V anhebst, würden niedrigere Ströme fließen. Ergo weniger Verlustleistung (sofern die Leistungsaufnahme gleich bleibt). 

Ich werde demnächst mal Undervolting testen und schauen wie es sich mit der Leistungsaufnahme wirklich verhält. Sofern ich nicht ins TDC Limit laufe, sollte die Leistungsaufnahme unverändert bleiben. Sofern meine Annahmen zutreffen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. November 2019)

> Scheinen soweit vermehrt bei Navi aufzutreten. Allerdings liest man ab  und zu auch berichte von Nvidia Karten. Ich kenne das Problem erst seit  dem Umstieg auf Navi. Auffällig ist bei den Hängern, dass der  Arbeitsspeicher nach dem Hänger höher ausgelastet ist als zuvor.


Konntest du das auch in anderen Games beobachten? Ich hab das nur in CoD sonst nirgendwo.
Das mit dem Ram kann ich bestätigen. Während des Spiels hab ich eine Ram Auslastung von 14-16GB. Lasse ich aber GPU-Z laufen und guck mir später die Max Werte an, dann seh ich teilweise Spikes auf bis zu 22-23GB. Ich vermute das ist wenn der Hänger vorkommt.


----------



## -Xe0n- (13. November 2019)

Bisher nur bei COD. Mal sehen ob da demnächst ein Fix kommt.


----------



## drstoecker (13. November 2019)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Bisher nur bei COD. Mal sehen ob da demnächst ein Fix kommt.


Bei den letzten cods ist der VRAM gerne mal vollgelaufen!


----------



## RX480 (13. November 2019)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Wenn sich TDC verringern würde beim Undervolten, dann wäre deine Aussage korrekt, dass die Stromstärke sich auch verringert. Allerdings ändert sich meines Wissens nach die TDC nicht mit sinkender GPU Spannung.
> 
> Wenn du nun Spannung wieder auf  1,2V anhebst, würden niedrigere Ströme fließen. Ergo weniger Verlustleistung (sofern die Leistungsaufnahme gleich bleibt).
> 
> Ich werde demnächst mal Undervolting testen und schauen wie es sich mit der Leistungsaufnahme wirklich verhält. Sofern ich nicht ins TDC Limit laufe, sollte die Leistungsaufnahme unverändert bleiben. Sofern meine Annahmen zutreffen.



Mach doch bitte für den Anfang mit feststehender Spannung 1,063V mehrere Durchgänge vom Timespy Test 1.
Wenn Du die TDC immer weiter reduzierst, wirst Du irgendwann ein schlechteres Ergebnis haben. Das wäre dann der Punkt, wo Du net mehr alle Shader nutzen kannst. 
Damit kannst Du dann auch probieren, ob Dir 1,10V ein anderes Ergebnis bringen.(x)
(jeweils GPU-Z wäre net schlecht)

(x) Das Powerlimit müsste natürlich gleich sein = 185W für alle Durchläufe.
Für 1,063V  besser 1061mV und für 1,10V  dann 1098mV einstellen.
1,063 bzw. 1,10V soll dann die eff.VDDC sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. November 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @Evga schalte einfach dennSchnellstart von Windows ab, dann sollte das Profil wieder klappen.
> 
> @xeon sorry aber das halte ich für ein Gerücht! Wenn ich die Karte UV betreibe und daher die Spannung statt 1.2v mit 1.060v betreibe genehmt sich die Karte bei mir statt 200/180W nur noch gemütliche 160w und das bei fast gleichen Takt. Also das die Karte dadurch sogar mehr Strom nimmt keine Ahnung wo du das her hast aber das ist einfach unreal.
> 
> Bei den NV Karten früher wo ich noch nen Stromzähler hatte, waren die damals auch gleich mal 50w bei gleicher Leistung einfach nur im AB die Spannung gesenkt.


Im uefi hab ich das eigentlich nicht aktiviert 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. November 2019)

> Bei den letzten cods ist der VRAM gerne mal vollgelaufen!


Selbes was ich zum Ram gesagt hab, gilt tatsächlich auch für den VRAM. Wenn ich über GPU-Z logge und dann zocke, sieht man später, dass der VRAM immer so bei ~6GB rumhängt. (Während ingame sogar nur 4GB angezeigt werden) Und dann kommen ab und zu Spikes auf bis 7700, 7800.. was wie ich vermute schon hart an der Grenze zur Auslagerung ist.



> Im uefi hab ich das eigentlich nicht aktiviert


Nicht da, direkt bei Windows. Systemsteuerung - Energieoptionen - Auswählen was beim Drücken des Netzschalters passieren soll - Schnellstart ist ausgegraut - Administrator Rechte vergeben - Schnellstart Haken raus nehmen.
Hab ich auch raus, halte ich eh für sinnlos. Das macht beim Start vielleicht ne Sekunde aus.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Selbes was ich zum Ram gesagt hab, gilt tatsächlich auch für den VRAM. Wenn ich über GPU-Z logge und dann zocke, sieht man später, dass der VRAM immer so bei ~6GB rumhängt. (Während ingame sogar nur 4GB angezeigt werden) Und dann kommen ab und zu Spikes auf bis 7700, 7800.. was wie ich vermute schon hart an der Grenze zur Auslagerung ist.
> 
> 
> Nicht da, direkt bei Windows. Systemsteuerung - Energieoptionen - Auswählen was beim Drücken des Netzschalters passieren soll - Schnellstart ist ausgegraut - Administrator Rechte vergeben - Schnellstart Haken raus nehmen.
> Hab ich auch raus, halte ich eh für sinnlos. Das macht beim Start vielleicht ne Sekunde aus.


Jo hatte ich gestern schon gemacht... Bis jetzt ohne Erfolg [emoji3525] 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

AMD Radeon RX 5300M: Eine RX 5500M mit weniger Takt und Speicher - ComputerBase

Fehlt nur noch Integerscaling, dann kann man mit so nem kleinen Schleppi auf 720p-->1440p spielen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. November 2019)

Ahoichen.
Ich hab die Tage mal noch ein wenig rumgetestet und was soll ich sagen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (14. November 2019)

Sieht doch gut aus,nur die Lüftermit 2400 sind nicht mehr so ganz geschmeidig oder?


----------



## Schrotty (14. November 2019)

2400 Lüfter, das wäre mir viel zu laut. Wie kann man da noch zocken? Mir sind selbst 1500 schon zu laut.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. November 2019)

Lauter werden sie unbestritten - aber irgendwie finde ich die Geräuschkulisse gar nicht mal sooo sehr unangenehm. Meine 580'er Red Devil hat definitiv mehr Krach gemacht.
Und, schlußendlich... bin ich noch gar nicht mit mir überein gekommen, dass ichs auch so lasse. Wollte die Karte bei angemessenem Verbrauch halt auf ü 2000Hz bekommen und schauen ob's rocksable geht. Gar nicht so einfach, zumal die Karte sich auch recht seltsam verhält. Scheint aber Navi-typisch.


----------



## Schrotty (14. November 2019)

Da hab ich persönlich lieber mehr Temp als Lautheit. Wobei 66 Grad bei dem Takt ist schon mega.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. November 2019)

Schrotty jeder ist da anders gestrickt 
Mein Lüfter dreht bei 2200 RPM und ich meine völlig ernsthaft wenn ich zocke höre ich davon absolut gar nichts alleine schon weil ich ein Headset trage. Ich höre null. Die Lautstärke ist mir sowas von egal, von mir aus könnte der Lüfter auch bei 3000 drehen. Selbst ohne Headset, klar kann ich die Karte bei 2200 hören dann, aber es stört mich auch dann irgendwie nicht. 
Und sobald die Karte unter ~1700-1600 dreht höre ich auch ohne Headset nichts. 

Wie ich schon mal gesagt hab, vielleicht bin ich auch einfach halb taub geworden durch alle möglichen Konzerte, Festivals und 2 Jahre straight fast jedes Wochenende feiern gewesen. Die Zeit ist zwar jetzt vorbei, aber mein Gehör befindet sich möglicherweise immer noch in der Zeit  Ich weiß es nicht. Ich kann alles ganz normal hören aber bin bei weitem nicht so empfindlich wie du es bist. Du hast schon echt ein außergewöhnliches Gehör wenn dir 1400 schon zu laut sind denn das ist wirklich eigentlich silent


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

Wer ein bisschen Zeit hat, kann ne U2 für 389€ kaufen und zu AC einschicken.
Der Erste bekommt nen Fullcover oder Eiswolf for free.
8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company

Ein User aus dem Thread hatte das schon mit seiner Pulse(?) gemacht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. November 2019)

Oder U2 laufen und in U3 tauschen. Wobei mir meine Dragon reicht. Aber immer wenn ich was kaufe wird es billiger.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. November 2019)

Große Überraschung, warum auch immer läuft aus heiterem Himmel plötzlich CoD mit den gewünschten 1043mV und das sogar mit 1950MHz! (Vorher ausschließlich 1945@1050 stabil)
Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das jetzt nur Zufall ist, oder ob es irgendein Hintergrund-Stealth-Update gab, aber es läuft schon ziemlich lange jetzt glatt. 

Btw ein bisschen OT:
Seit ich den neuen Rechner hier habe und ordentlich am suchten bin merke ich das tatsächlich an der Stromrechnung  
Erstmal ne 110€ Nachzahlung reingedrückt bekommen für dieses Jahr  Wobei die letzten 3 Monate mit Abstand die Monate waren wo ich am meisten verbraucht habe (mit neuem PC, vorher im Grunde null gezockt). Da macht sich doch bemerkbar wenn PC und Fernseher quasi 12h am Tag beide an sind. 

Mein Abschlag wurde jetzt auf 51€ monatlich angepasst und das finde ich für eine einzelne Person doch schon irgendwie viel oder vertu ich mich da?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. November 2019)

haha, das kenne ich. ich will meine jahresrechnung dieses jahr gar nicht sehen - bei mir isses ja nicht nur der pc; nein, ich musste mir dieses jahr auch noch ein klimagerät zulegen damit ich halbwegs gesund durch den sommer komme. ^^


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Große Überraschung, warum auch immer läuft aus heiterem Himmel plötzlich CoD mit den gewünschten 1043mV und das sogar mit 1950MHz! (Vorher ausschließlich 1945@1050 stabil)
> Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das jetzt nur Zufall ist, oder ob es irgendein Hintergrund-Stealth-Update gab, aber es läuft schon ziemlich lange jetzt glatt.



Bist Du schon auf W10 1909?

Lass Dir zu Weihnachten 1-2 Stromsparglühbirnen schenken.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Oder U2 laufen und in U3 tauschen. Wobei mir meine Dragon reicht. Aber immer wenn ich was kaufe wird es billiger.



So funzt das glaube net. Eher wird wohl nur am Kühler der U2 das Abdeckblech vom Vram ala U3 getauscht.
Das Bsp. oben mit AC-Fullcover war wg. dem "Lärm" gedacht.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. November 2019)

ich jetzt? jep, seit gestern - warum?
bin btw. längst komplett auf led umgestiegen. diese filament-leds machen sogar super angenehmes licht recht nah an der glühbirne, finde ich.

edit:
aah, jetze. schon wieder verdrängt gehabt.


----------



## RX480 (14. November 2019)

Kann ja sein, das 1909 ein Quentchen bei Davidwigald ändert.
Da fehlte ja immer net Viel, um an EVGA bzgl. Setting ranzukommen.

Patch 1.08 wird Er ja wohl vorher drauf gehabt haben, oder hatte damit noch net getestet.

btw.
Im RDR2-Thread sind z.Bsp. NV-User auch gut beraten das DX-Tool in W10 zu aktivieren.
Unter Apps/optionale Features:
Tools fuer die Grafikdiagnose - Windows UWP applications | Microsoft Docs
(vllt. laufen dann UWP-Games stabiler)


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. November 2019)

> haha, das kenne ich. ich will meine jahresrechnung dieses jahr gar nicht  sehen - bei mir isses ja nicht nur der pc; nein, ich musste mir dieses  jahr auch noch ein klimagerät zulegen damit ich halbwegs gesund durch  den sommer komme. ^^





> Lass Dir zu Weihnachten 1-2 Stromsparglühbirnen schenken.


Hab ich schon überall  Ich hab ja nur ne 1 Zimmer Wohnung, im "Wohnzimmer" sind nur LEDs. 
Der hohe Stromverbrauch kommt wirklich daher schätz ich, dass PC und Fernseher immer parallel an sind und das nicht selten von morgens bis abends 6 Tage die Woche. 



> Bist Du schon auf W10 1909?


Jup. Hab mich aber wohl doch zu früh gefreut. Jetzt in der 8. Runde (knapp ne Stunde später) kam der Blackscreen mit 1043mV. Aber immerhin läuft jetzt 1050mV wieder mit 1950MHz wie es vor dem Patch schon war. Der Patch hatte das ja kurzzeitig irgendwie verschlechtert auf 1945MHz. Jetzt kann ich wneigstens ohne schlechtes Gewissen überall das gleiche Profil nutzen.


----------



## drstoecker (14. November 2019)

neuer treiber ist draussen 19.11.2

https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap...d-radeon-rx-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Der hohe Stromverbrauch kommt wirklich daher schätz ich, dass PC und Fernseher immer parallel an sind und das nicht selten von morgens bis abends 6 Tage die Woche.



Dafür gabs bestimmt bei Dir ne Rückzahlung bei der Gasrechnung. 
Würde mich wundern, wenn Du noch heizen müsstest.


----------



## Schrotty (15. November 2019)

Ich will mal denn Afterburner nutzen mit der AMD Karte. Dafür gibt es in denn Settings einen eigenen Bereich unten für AMD. Was sollte man für AMD 5700 XT da einstellen das auch alles richtig erkannt wird bzw genutzt werden kann?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. November 2019)

> Dafür gabs bestimmt bei Dir ne Rückzahlung bei der Gasrechnung.
> Würde mich wundern, wenn Du noch heizen müsstest.



Also die Nebenkosten Abrechnung kam noch nicht für dieses Jahr aber da könntest du wirklich recht haben  Ich hatte dieses Jahr die Heizung noch nicht ein einziges mal an. Liegt aber sicher nicht am PC sondern ich vertrage einfach keine Heizungsluft 
Und natürlich Wasser. Wir sind Nerds, Nerds duschen nicht 



> Ich will mal denn Afterburner nutzen mit der AMD Karte. Dafür gibt es in  denn Settings einen eigenen Bereich unten für AMD. Was sollte man für  AMD 5700 XT da einstellen das auch alles richtig erkannt wird bzw  genutzt werden kann?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nichts. Einfach Afterburner und RTSS installieren, beides starten und fertig. Brauchst da nichts einzustellen. Musst nur beim Afterburner auf das Zahnrad gehen, dann auf Überwachung und die Werte auswählen die angezeigt werden sollen.


----------



## openSUSE (15. November 2019)

Immer noch kein RIS für dx11? Kommt da etwa ein neuer dx11 Treiber und man will sich die Arbeit für die Integration von RIS sparen? Hmmm....


----------



## RX480 (15. November 2019)

Das ist doch jetzt nur ein kleiner Beta für Jedi.
Wenn überhaupt, dann doch erst im großen Dezembertreiber.


----------



## Gurdi (15. November 2019)

Rechne auch nicht vor dem Dezembertreiber mit größeren Anpassungen.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. November 2019)

hmm, neuer Wasserblock für die 5700xt ab heute kaufbar aber noch nicht Lieferbar.
https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15637

Ich glaub das wird nun endlich mein Wasserblock.


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2019)

@davidwigald
Nutzt Du eigentlich schon den Gamepass?
Ultimate für 1€/3mon sollte doch über Weihnachten ganz gut passen.
https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/p/xbox-game-pass-ultimate/cfq7ttc0khs0?activetab=pivot:overviewtab


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2019)

Ja hab den Game Pass schon  War ja bei der Devil dabei. 
Im Moment hab ich nur keinen großen Nutzen davon, weil ich wie gesagt nicht so unmenschlich viel Zeit hab und die Zeit die ich habe, häng ich im COD Multiplayer, weil das Spiel einfach so bockt.

Ich hab auch noch immer nicht die COD Kampagne gezockt, Hab noch Gears 5 drauf, Metro 2033, beide vielleicht 20 min gezockt und Battlefront 2 bin ich auch noch nicht durch. Meine Netflix Watchlist explodiert weil ich seit Wochen nichts gucke. Der Struggle im Jahr 2019. Zu viel gebotene Unterthaltung


----------



## RX480 (16. November 2019)

Mit Ultimate haste dann noch Metro Exodus und vieles mehr.

Wie kann denn Netflix hinterher hängen, wenn bei Dir PC+TV ständig an sind?


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. November 2019)

> Wie kann denn Netflix hinterher hängen, wenn bei Dir PC+TV ständig an sind?


Weil ich meistens am zocken bin und nach 2 Stunden oder so mal kurz ne Pause mache und mir dann einfach nur 1-2 Folgen von irgendeiner Sitcom angucke zum Entspannen 
Und dafür mach ich den Fernseher halt nicht ständig an und aus  Und meine Watchlist arbeite ich so auch nicht ab haha


----------



## drstoecker (17. November 2019)

das könnte für den einen oder anderen noch interessant sein
Black Friday: 3 Monate Xbox Game Pass Ultimate fuer nur 1 Euro - Notebookcheck.com News

edit
wer noch etwas investieren muss sollte hier einen Blick riskieren 
Cyberport Rabattcodes: Grafikkarten, Ryzen CPUs etc, zB: XFX RX 5700XT RAW II = 375€ | MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X = 422€ | Ryzen 2700X = 168€ - mydealz.de


----------



## openSUSE (18. November 2019)

Da es hier ja mal ein Thema war:

*Pad-Man in Aktion: Alphacool Eisschicht Soft-Wärmeleitpad - Kein Druck mehr auf Speicher und VRM*
YouTube

Ist zwar immer noch keine "Knetmasse Artige" Paste/Pad so wie ich es mal gesucht habe, werde es aber mal probieren.
Wenn ich zb eine GPU/CPU rückseitig kühle, dann mach ich erst etwas Wärmeleitpaste drauf und lege darüber ein Wärmeleitpad, die Lösung die Igor da vorstellt wäre natürlich deutlich weniger "sauerei".


----------



## RX480 (19. November 2019)

Jetzt auch als Artikel:
Alphacool Eisschicht – ultra-softe Waermeleitpaste, die in alle Ecken kommt, sich flachmacht und den unnoetigen Druck wegnimmt – igor sLAB

Die Einsetzbarkeit ist entspr. Wärmeleitfähigkeit erstmal begrenzt:
"Alphacool bringt diese Pads als 10 cm x 10 cm große Abschnitte als Eisdecke mit vorerst zwei Dicken (0,5 und 1 mm) und einer Wärmeleitfähigkeit von 3 W/m*K auf den Markt. Höhere Stärken und Wärmeleitfähigkeiten werden sicher folgen, wenn der Kunde das Produkt auch annimmt."

Nur nochmal explizit gesagt, damit Keiner Das auf der GPU/CPU selbst verwendet!
(beim Hotspot hätte man riesige Probleme)


----------



## openSUSE (19. November 2019)

Naja, man muss die Kirche auch im Dorf lassen.
Es wird hoffentlich niemand solche Pads für die GPU oder CPU selbst holen. Dafür sind sie nichts.
Bezüglich der Wärmeleitfähigkeit, selbst die Pads die beim ewkb Navi Wasserkühler dabei sind haben "nur" 3,5 W/mK und die passen sich quasi 0 an. Gerade dies ist ja der Vorteil von den neuen Pads, die Fläche wird quasi größer/dünner und damit die Wärmeleitfähigkeit an sich immer besser.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. November 2019)

würd mich dezent anpissen wenn das stimmt

0x22h auf Twitter: "So Navi12 is equal to Navi10 with HBM2. And only for apple.🤔… "


----------



## hks1981 (19. November 2019)

Wegen? Ich habe noch immer keinen Vorteil von hbm zu Gddr gesehen oder gespürt. Das einzige was anders war sind die Temps aber diese sind ja mit einer ordentlichen Custom Kühlung auch kein Thema mehr.

Ich würde es viel mehr begrüßen wenn bei der nächsten Gen 16GB Speicher da wären


----------



## Chief Pontiac (19. November 2019)

Bei meiner neuen Powercolor Red Devil 5700 XT laufen im Desktopbetrieb ständig die Lüfter an obwohl die GPU nur 45°C hat. Zwar nur sehr gemächlich und für etwa ne halbe Minute, aber das soll ja wohl nicht so sein?! Ist das ein Treiberproblem oder sollte ich die Karte reklamieren?


----------



## openSUSE (19. November 2019)

RX 5700 XT Liquid Devil: Wassergekühlte Navi-GPU mit Höchsttakt für 599 Euro
RX 5700 XT Liquid Devil: Wassergekuehlte Navi-GPU mit Hoechsttakt fuer 599 Euro - ComputerBase

Zudem gibt es Hitman 2 nun mit *Radeon FidelityFX: ON!*


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. November 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wegen? Ich habe noch immer keinen Vorteil von hbm zu Gddr gesehen oder gespürt. Das einzige was anders war sind die Temps aber diese sind ja mit einer ordentlichen Custom Kühlung auch kein Thema mehr.
> 
> Ich würde es viel mehr begrüßen wenn bei der nächsten Gen 16GB Speicher da wären



weil ich gehofft hab, dass das der gemunkelte 4096 Shader Chip ist

allerdings machts auch keinen Sinn, dass es Navi12 im Linux Treiber gibt wenn er Apple exclusive wäre ^^

Hauptvorteil vom HBM is einfach der geringere Verbrauch (und das man wesentlich höhere Übertragungsraten hinbekommen kann ... wird man im Gaming Bereich aber eher nicht zu Gesicht bekommen)


----------



## hks1981 (19. November 2019)

Chief Pontiac schrieb:


> Bei meiner neuen Powercolor Red Devil 5700 XT laufen im Desktopbetrieb ständig die Lüfter an obwohl die GPU nur 45°C hat. Zwar nur sehr gemächlich und für etwa ne halbe Minute, aber das soll ja wohl nicht so sein?! Ist das ein Treiberproblem oder sollte ich die Karte reklamieren?



Was meinst du mit ständig und dann nur 30 Sekunden? Wenn deine Karte nach dem Windows start erst nacj 30 Sekunden die Lüfter abdreht und dann alles aus ist, ist doch alles gut mit der Karte. Wird der Treiber wohl erst nach 30 Sekunden bei dir greifen.


----------



## Chief Pontiac (19. November 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit ständig und dann nur 30 Sekunden? Wenn deine Karte nach dem Windows start erst nacj 30 Sekunden die Lüfter abdreht und dann alles aus ist, ist doch alles gut mit der Karte. Wird der Treiber wohl erst nach 30 Sekunden bei dir greifen.



Nein, das ist mir klar; die Lüfter drehen etwa alle 2-3min für etwa 30sec auf 30%.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (20. November 2019)

hab die karte ja mittlerweile auch. und auch das problem mit den drehenden lüftern bei zero-load - laut gpu-z. grad stehen sie aber wie angedacht und gewünschtauch nach längerem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gemacht habe ich die tage aber nichts mehr, die karte läuft @stock. keine ahnung woran das liegt - hatte mich aber auch geärgert, dass die lüfter nicht stehenbleiben. wer weiss, vielleicht auslesefehler oder inkompatibilitäten mit anderer software. ich würde das an deiner stelle mal beobachten, vielleicht gibt sich das bei dir ja auch wieder quasi "von alleine"...


edit:
ach, und was ich eigentlich los werden wollte...
wird sicher spanndend die tage bei Igor:
YouTube

^^


----------



## Chief Pontiac (20. November 2019)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht ganz... Gestern wie gesagt die ganze Zeit Lüfter an, Lüfter aus, Lüfter an, Lüfter aus. Jetzt läuft's wir es soll. Habe am Abend noch den neuesten Treiber draufgetan und die Kiste eben angeworfen:
Bis 60 Grad ruhig, dann kühlt er auf 50 runter und geht aus. Im Desktopbetrieb erreicht er praktisch nicht 60, bleibt also aus. Ich lass die Kiste mal laufen und beobachte das den Tag über mal per Teamviewer von fern. 

Entweder haben die neusten Treiber das Problem behoben oder die Red Devil hat gemerkt dass ich mir Reviews zur Gigabyte Karte angeschaut habe.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. November 2019)

die RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary gibt ja mittlerweile auch bei MF


----------



## Chief Pontiac (20. November 2019)

Bin jetzt etwas weiter gekommen mit der Lüfteproblematik bei meiner Red Devil:

Es ändert sich offenbar von mal zu mal wenn man den Computer startet. Ursache scheint der Speichertakt zu sein. Einmal läuft er im "Leerlauf" dauerhaft auf 1750Mhz was natürlich die Temp nach oben treibt und den Lüfter regelmäßig laufen lässt, beim nächsten Start taktet er brav runter. Das ändert sich mit einem Neustart und scheint willkürlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (20. November 2019)

2 Bildschirme? Wenn Ja kann es sein, dass dein Speicher einfach nicht runtertaktet bei unterschiedlichen HZ


----------



## Chief Pontiac (20. November 2019)

Nein 1 Bildschirm mit Freesync per Displayport. Die Frage ist warum der Speicher nicht runtertaktet. Wie gesagt wurde der PC beides mal neu gestartet und einfach laufen gelassen ohne etwas zu tun, außer GPU-Z zu starten natürlich...


----------



## hks1981 (20. November 2019)

144HZ Moni?


----------



## Chief Pontiac (20. November 2019)

Nur 75... Ist mir unerklärlich außer dass die Karte tatsächlich einen weg hat.


----------



## hks1981 (20. November 2019)

Chief Pontiac schrieb:


> Nur 75... Ist mir unerklärlich außer dass die Karte tatsächlich einen weg hat.



stell mal auf 60HZ im Windows und beobachte! Wenn es wieder runter geht. Das haben eine User. Das kann alles sein. Frag mal Dr. Stoecker der hat das auch  bei seine XT bei mir klappt das runtertakten super auch bei DavidWiegald klappt es hat es aber am Anfang auch gehabt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2019)

Die Devil lässt @Stock die Lüfter ab 60°C *Hotspot *drehen. Wenn ihr diese im idle Betrieb erreicht, dann läuft was schief. Das sollte nicht passieren. 
Es liegt mit großer Sicherheit wie ihr schon vermutet am Speichertakt. Irgendwas stimmt noch nicht bei dem Zusammenhang Speichertakt - 75Hz - 144Hz - 2 Monitore. 

Also, wer einen 144Hz hat, sollte mal 120 probieren, wer 75 hat sollte mal 60 probieren und wer 2 Monitore hat sollte mal nur einen probieren. Dann sollte eigentlich alles laufen.


----------



## Chief Pontiac (20. November 2019)

In Spielen läuft der Monitor dann aber trotzdem bis 75hz wenn ich ihn in Windows auf 60hz begrenze, oder? Bei den geringen Werten zählt schließlich jedes hz für ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis. 

Betrifft das Problem alle 5700 XT oder nur die Red Devil?


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2019)

Wenn du ihn in Windows auf 60 begrenzt, läuft der auch höchstens auf 60. 
Probier es einfach mal aus. Du wirst sowieso nichts ändern können. Entweder der Speicher taktet nicht runter und die Lüfter gehen an und aus oder du nimmst 60Hz. 
ODER du machst Zero Fan ganz aus mit dem MPT und störst dich einfach nicht daran, dass der Speicher nicht runter taktet. Dann laufen die Lüfter aber konstant mit ~900RPM wenn dich das nicht stört. 



> Betrifft das Problem alle 5700 XT oder nur die Red Devil?


Nach bisherigen Beobachtungen, alle.


----------



## hks1981 (20. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn in Windows auf 60 begrenzt, läuft der auch höchstens auf 60.
> Probier es einfach mal aus. Du wirst sowieso nichts ändern können. Entweder der Speicher taktet nicht runter und die Lüfter gehen an und aus oder du nimmst 60Hz.
> ODER du machst Zero Fan ganz aus mit dem MPT und störst dich einfach nicht daran, dass der Speicher nicht runter taktet. Dann laufen die Lüfter aber konstant mit ~900RPM wenn dich das nicht stört.
> 
> ...



Meine nicht


----------



## Chief Pontiac (20. November 2019)

Böh na toll, was 'n Mist...


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2019)

> Meine nicht


So war das nicht gemeint, meine hat auch keine Probleme 
Ich meinte nur, die Speichertakt Probleme sind nicht Modellbezogen, also nicht ausschließlich bei der Devil.
Ich vermute auch, da einige die Probleme haben und andere nicht, dass es eher an der Kombination mit dem Monitor liegt und nicht explizit an der Karte. 



> Böh na toll, was 'n Mist...


Also ich finde weder 60Hz schlimm, noch die Lüfter konstant drehen zu lassen, ist das wirklcih so schlimm? 
Die drehen ja nicht schnell wenn du Zero Fan ausmachst. Fast nicht hörbar. Und dann kannst du 75Hz lassen.


----------



## hks1981 (20. November 2019)

Ich vermute mal, dass es an gewissen Monitoren liegt. Ich würde es aber auch nicht schlimm finden, wenn meine Karte nicht runtertaktet den Speicher und die Karte Stock 60c hätte. Meine hat im Windows Betrieb 45c und ob die Karte nun 45c oder 60c hat im Idle ist der Karte sowas von egal.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> die RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary gibt ja mittlerweile auch bei MF



im Moment sogar nur 399€


----------



## Chief Pontiac (20. November 2019)

Hab mir gerade ne Sapphire Nitro+ 5700 XT "ausgeliehen"; selbes Ergebnis. Bei 75hz läuft der Speicher mit vollem Takt im Leerlauf. 

Das kann doch echt nicht sein für Grafikkarten (weit) jenseits 400€ dass man mit sowas leben soll. Für den Preis soll das Ding funktionieren und nicht solche Sperenzchen machen. Und nen neuen Monitor mit dem es "vielleicht" nicht auftritt kaufe ich sicher nicht.

Ich finde die 5700 XT ja echt geil, aber da überlege ich schon die Red Devil zurückzugeben und mir für etwas mehr ne 2070 Super zu holen. Die hat wenigstens keine Kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2019)

Du gehst ja gar nicht auf unsere Vorschläge ein oder Frage...
Hast du denn jetzt überhaupt mal 60Hz ausprobiert oder ohne Zero Fan!?
Und wenn nein, warum nicht? Als ob du irgendeinen Unterschied merkst zwischen 60 und 75Hz, ist beides wenig  
Und wenn ohne Zero Fan, die Lüfter hörst du eh nicht.

Wenn du dich schon nur am beschweren bist bevor du das Problem überhaupt lösen willst, dann kauf dir einfach ne 2070. Rumnörgeln hilft dir nämlich auch nix. 


> Die hat wenigstens keine Kinderkrankheiten.


Und das weißt du woher? das du mit der keine Probleme hast kann dir auch niemand garantieren, keine Ahnung wieso das immer angenommen wird. 
Dann zahl halt 100€ mehr für die selbe Leistung anstatt dich ein bisschen mit dem Problem zu beschäftigen, muss ja jeder selber wissen.


----------



## hks1981 (20. November 2019)

Er hat aber nicht so ganz unrecht. Es sollte natürlich automatisch runtertakten die Karte egal bei welcher HZ. Du merkst den Unterschied bei einem 60er und 75er HZ Moni schon, so wie du ja selbst gesagt hast das du nicht mehr unter 100FPS zocken willst. Jedoch liegt es nicht an deiner Karte sondern einfach an deinem Monitor. Irgendwo gibt es da anscheinend besonders bei über 60HZ Monis ein Problem mit dem Speicher. Ich würde da an deiner Stelle im AMD Forum dies posten, da kann man sicherlich was erreichen und dies wird dann bestimmt behandelt. Ich wundere mich auch, dass Sie es bis jetzt nicht in den Griff bekommen haben.

Was ich nicht verstehe bei dir, warum du dich über diese kleine Sache so aufregst. Du hast weder eine Beschneidung der Leistung der Karte, noch musst du dir da sorgen machen und die Lüfter bei 900RPM kannst du niemals hören. Ich halte den Fan Stop eigentlich eh für die Katz und war bei mir noch nie ein Kaufkriterium.


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. November 2019)

Das Problem ist Amd bekommt es seit Jahren nicht hin. Früher war es mehr als 60 Hz=Speicher läuft immer unter Volldampf, jetzt sind Multimonitore die unterschiedlich betrieben werden. Und ja das bekommt Nvidia besser zu.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. November 2019)

> Er hat aber nicht so ganz unrecht.


Natürlich nicht. 
Es sollte eigentlich laufen, ja, aber das tut es nicht und es hilft keinem nur zum meckern und zu sagen wie mies die Karte ist. Es ist ne Kleinigkeit.
Die Lüfter dauerhaft bei 900 rpm drehen zu lassen ist nicht schlimm und 60Hz statt 75Hz zu benutzen ist auch nicht so schlimm. Und du musst nur eins von beiden machen. 
Wenn einen das stört, dann hält ihn nichts davon ab sich ne 2070s zu kaufen und 100€ mehr für die selbe Leistung zu zahlen. 
Ich würde lieber für 100€ weniger nen kleinen Kompromiss in Kauf nehmen. Ich bin froh die Performance einer 2070s für 100€ weniger zu haben. 



> so wie du ja selbst gesagt hast das du nicht mehr unter 100FPS zocken willst.


Der Unterschied 60 zu 75 ist aber doch etwas geringer als 60 zu 144


----------



## hks1981 (20. November 2019)

60 zu 75 ist aber spürbarer als 100 zu 144. Da ist jeder Mensch anders. Mein Nachbar z.B. erkennt kaum einen Unterschied zwischen 30 und 60HZ Ich sehe den sofort^^


----------



## Chief Pontiac (20. November 2019)

Ich hab's mit der Nitro+ und der Red Devil probiert. Bei 75hz (egal ob HDMI oder DP) taktet der Speicher 100%. Bei 60hz geht er runter.
Klar könnte ich die 60hz verwenden, will ich aber nicht. Der kleine Unterschied zu 75hz macht sich klar bemerkbar für mich. 144hz brauchte ich bisher nicht weil in WQHD erreiche ich die entsprechenden FPS eh nicht.
Und klar, die Lüfter sind praktisch unhörbar. Aber es geht um's Prinzip dass ich erwarten kann dass sowas alles plug&play funktioniert. Das Ding ist schließlich das neue Flaggschiff von AMD. Dass der Speicher die ganze Zeit mit Volldampf läuft ist und bleibt ein Fehler.
Ich werds wohl so lösen dass ich bei längerem Desktopbetrieb auf 60hz schalte und zum spielen halt wieder auf 75hz. Denn wie gesagt finde ich die Red Devil eigentlich ziemlich geil...


----------



## drstoecker (20. November 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> stell mal auf 60HZ im Windows und beobachte! Wenn es wieder runter geht. Das haben eine User. Das kann alles sein. Frag mal Dr. Stoecker der hat das auch  bei seine XT bei mir klappt das runtertakten super auch bei DavidWiegald klappt es hat es aber am Anfang auch gehabt.


Ich habe das Problem bei 144hz das der Speicher nicht runtertaktet, mit 120hz läuft es. Habe diese Probleme mit meiner 5700/480/470, bin der Meinung mit meiner Vega 64 strix lief es mit 144hz. Freesync/vsr off etc. brachten keine Veränderung.
Alles auch unter HDMI/dp getestet. Mein Monitor ist von aoc/Agon!


----------



## Chief Pontiac (20. November 2019)

Ich bin soeben zu einer akzeptablen Lösung gekommen: In den Radeon Einstellungen unter Anzeige eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen und lediglich die Hz Zahl um 1 reduziert. Funktioniert und damit kann ich besser leben als mit 60hz. Monitor zeigt jetzt auch maximal 74hz an, Freesync funktioniert, Speicher taktet runter. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boss_demo (20. November 2019)

hey Leute, also ich bin mit meiner Nitro+ sehr zufrieden... aber jedoch fällt mir auf das die karte in Esports Titel ( also weniger aufwendigen titeln) sich stark runtertaktet sogar auf 1%. was zu framedrops führen kann. gäbe es denn eine möglichkeit die grafikkarte an einem festgelegten takt zu setzen? wie bei einer CPU. oder den minimalen takt verändern zu können? statt 10mh auf z.b 580mhz Adrenalin 19.11.2


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. November 2019)

> hey Leute, also ich bin mit meiner Nitro+ sehr zufrieden... aber jedoch  fällt mir auf das die karte in Esports Titel ( also weniger aufwendigen  titeln) sich stark runtertaktet sogar auf 1%. was zu framedrops führen  kann. gäbe es denn eine möglichkeit die grafikkarte an einem  festgelegten takt zu setzen? wie bei einer CPU. oder den minimalen takt  verändern zu können? statt 10mh auf z.b 580mhz Adrenalin 19.11.2


Erstmal ist das falsch, auch eine CPU läuft nicht über einen festgelegten Takt. 

Zweitens auch mit der Graka macht das überhaupt keinen Sinn. Die Graka taktet immer so hoch wie sie eben muss. Die taktet sich ja nicht runter und liefert dir dadurch Frame Drops. 
Wenn sie sich runter taktet dann hat das genau 1 von 3 Gründen. Entweder die Temps sind zu hoch, es limitiert dich eine andere Komponente, oder die Frames sind von dir/spielseitig begrenzt und die Leistung wird nicht benötigt. Ein anderer Grund fällt mir jetzt gerade nicht ein. 

Da du von Esports Titeln ausgehst die wenig aufwendig sind, gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus du meinst sowas wie CSGO? Da ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass deine CPU limitiert und deswegen die Graka runter taktet.


----------



## Boss_demo (21. November 2019)

zum einen ich weiß das cpu's wenn sie nicht benötigt werden  sich auch runtertaktet. habe aber noch nie gesehen das sich eine cpu die übertaktet wurde während des games sich runtergetaktet hat (takt ist festgesetzt). zweitens ich mag es zu bezweifeln das mein ryzen 5 3600 auf 4.2 ghz die Nitro + RX5700XT in spielen wie z.b CSGO oder MC stark ausbremst. (bei csgo komme ich nicht weiter als 300 fps und in mc was nichts ziehen sollte habe ich ein Intervall von 3 fps bis 250 fps.... und ich merke wenn er die fps droppt das sie GPU auf 10 mhz runtertaktet und dann wieder hoch. das kann doch nicht normal sein das die gpu nach lust und laune hoch und runtertaktet

meine frage ist doch nur ob es überhaupt die möglichkeit gibt den takt festzusetzen bzw. den minimalen takt einzustellen
Edit: Temps der CPU ~ 67 grad GPU ~ 65 grad


----------



## RX480 (21. November 2019)

Du kannst Dir doch mal ein zusätzliches Setting erstellen und den Anfangs+Mittelwert im Wattman höher ziehen.

Ich würde vermuten, das dann der minimale Takt höher bleibt.


----------



## Boss_demo (21. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir doch mal ein zusätzliches Setting erstellen und den Anfangs+Mittelwert im Wattman höher ziehen.
> 
> Ich würde vermuten, das dann der minimale Takt höher bleibt.



glaube funktioniert allgemein nicht, da im wattman als minimaler wert 800mhz angegeben sind aber der auch mal auf 10 mhz springt


----------



## openSUSE (21. November 2019)

Was genau ist dein Problem mit csgo? Welche Auflösung spielst du?


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. November 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> zum einen ich weiß das cpu's wenn sie nicht benötigt werden  sich auch runtertaktet. habe aber noch nie gesehen das sich eine cpu die übertaktet wurde während des games sich runtergetaktet hat (takt ist festgesetzt). zweitens ich mag es zu bezweifeln das mein ryzen 5 3600 auf 4.2 ghz die Nitro + RX5700XT in spielen wie z.b CSGO oder MC stark ausbremst. (bei csgo komme ich nicht weiter als 300 fps und in mc was nichts ziehen sollte habe ich ein Intervall von 3 fps bis 250 fps.... und ich merke wenn er die fps droppt das sie GPU auf 10 mhz runtertaktet und dann wieder hoch. das kann doch nicht normal sein das die gpu nach lust und laune hoch und runtertaktet
> 
> meine frage ist doch nur ob es überhaupt die möglichkeit gibt den takt festzusetzen bzw. den minimalen takt einzustellen
> Edit: Temps der CPU ~ 67 grad GPU ~ 65 grad



Nein ist nicht möglich. Die Graka taktet immer nur so hoch wie sie muss. Und wenn sie runter taktet limitiert dich irgendwas anderes. Sei es Temperatur, ein Framelimiter oder eine andere Komponente, alles möglich. Daher bei MC: Mach mal bitte ein Monitoring mit dem Afterburner und zeig wie sich die  einzelnen Komponenten verhalten wenn du auf 3 FPS fällst. Ohne solche Angaben können wir nicht sagen, warum die Graka runter taktet. 

Und was genau ist jetzt das Problem mit CSGO wenn du bis 300 fps kommst? Mehr wird die CPU wohl nicht schaffen. Was erwartest du? 1000 Frames?


----------



## Boss_demo (21. November 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Was genau ist dein Problem mit csgo? Welche Auflösung spielst du?



CSGO und Minecraft, beide in Fullhd auf mittleren bis höchsten einstellungen. mein problem ist in csgo kaum anzutreffen... jedoch in minecraft, da springt die Graka ab und zu mal auf 10 mhz. (wieso auch immer) und dadurch droppen ja die fps. von z.b 250 constant (~250-350] auf 3 fps bis 250. also dieser fps drop.


----------



## Boss_demo (21. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht möglich. Die Graka taktet immer nur so hoch wie sie muss. Und wenn sie runter taktet limitiert dich irgendwas anderes. Sei es Temperatur, ein Framelimiter oder eine andere Komponente, alles möglich. Daher bei MC: Mach mal bitte ein Monitoring mit dem Afterburner und zeig wie sich die  einzelnen Komponenten verhalten wenn du auf 3 FPS fällst. Ohne solche Angaben können wir nicht sagen, warum die Graka runter taktet.
> 
> Und was genau ist jetzt das Problem mit CSGO wenn du bis 300 fps kommst? Mehr wird die CPU wohl nicht schaffen. Was erwartest du? 1000 Frames?



also csgo ist ja das wenigere problem  war ja nur ein beispiel für "esports Titel". soll ich dann einfach die werte vom afterburner txt hier pasten ?


----------



## Hell321 (21. November 2019)

Das ist ein Treiber Problem seitens AMD. Genauso diese Blackscreens die einige immer noch haben in bestimmten Spielen.

Known Issues:

Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may experience stutter in some games at 1080p and low game settings.
Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may intermittently experience loss of display or video signal during gameplay.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Die RX 5700 XT taktet in Spielen die nicht so viel Leistung abverlangen zu weit nach unten. Daher kommen die FPS drops.

Ist aber AMD wie gesagt bekannt.


----------



## hks1981 (22. November 2019)

Boss_demo schrieb:


> also csgo ist ja das wenigere problem  war ja nur ein beispiel für "esports Titel". soll ich dann einfach die werte vom afterburner txt hier pasten ?



Hast du denn überhaupt einen Monitor für 250HZ? Wenn nicht macht das ganze auch überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (22. November 2019)

Hey ihr Schlümpfe... 

im Mindstar gibts grad die 5700XT Red Devil für 419,-€ Dazu läuft noch so eine Game Bundle Aktion.... 

Nur mal so als Tip!....


----------



## RX480 (22. November 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Was genau ist dein Problem mit csgo? Welche Auflösung spielst du?





Boss_demo schrieb:


> CSGO und Minecraft, beide in Fullhd auf mittleren bis höchsten einstellungen. mein problem ist in csgo kaum anzutreffen... jedoch in minecraft, da springt die Graka ab und zu mal auf 10 mhz. (wieso auch immer) und dadurch droppen ja die fps. von z.b 250 constant (~250-350] auf 3 fps bis 250. also dieser fps drop.



Aktivier mal im Gameprofil zusätzlich MSAA, um etwas mehr Auslastung zu haben.

btw.
Die 5500 OCed im Video in RDR2@Medium:
YouTube
(falls nur die TDP limitiert ist mit etwas UVen evtl. ein Takt von 2000@24/7 drin)
Erste Tests: Radeon RX 5500 nahe an RX 580 bei besserer Effizienz - ComputerBase
(mit OCen ist man dann auf dem Niveau der RX580-Custom, je nach Game sicher auch besser)
Könnte mir vorstellen, das die 5500M im Schleppi ne gute Figur macht.

edit: 5500 vs 570 (beide mit 4GB?)
YouTube


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. November 2019)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Hey ihr Schlümpfe...
> 
> im Mindstar gibts grad die 5700XT Red Devil für 419,-€ Dazu läuft noch so eine Game Bundle Aktion....
> 
> Nur mal so als Tip!....


Na klar nach dem ich die Red Dragon gekauft habe.


----------



## Boss_demo (22. November 2019)

Hell321 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Treiber Problem seitens AMD. Genauso diese Blackscreens die einige immer noch haben in bestimmten Spielen.
> 
> Known Issues:
> 
> ...



achso jagut dann danke


----------



## Boss_demo (22. November 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hast du denn überhaupt einen Monitor für 250HZ? Wenn nicht macht das ganze auch überhaupt keinen Sinn.



nicht ganz, 240hz


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. November 2019)

Boostet bei jemanden die Karte mit den neuen Treiber auch höher? Habe den Eindruck das meine Karte etwas wärmer wird und deutlich höher boostet.


----------



## Ericius161 (23. November 2019)

Auzf jeden Fall lässt sich sich schon länger nicht mehr so gut Undervolten. Während meine lange mit 1140mv @ 2070MHZ klar kam, sind es seid den letzten drei Treibern nur noch 1170mv@2070Mhz


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. November 2019)

> Boostet bei jemanden die Karte mit den neuen Treiber auch höher? Habe  den Eindruck das meine Karte etwas wärmer wird und deutlich höher  boostet.


Nö.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein ganz aktueller SP4k Run. Alles wie immer, ~185W, 77°C Hotspot, 63°C GPU, 1860MHz Boost
Setting im Wattman: 1946MHz @ 1050mV @ 900 Speicher PT+10 
Das Setting ist nur wegen CoD so, eigentlich kann ich noch weiter runter mit der Spannung in anderen Spielen. 
Treiber ist 19.11.3



> Auzf jeden Fall lässt sich sich schon länger nicht mehr so gut  Undervolten. Während meine lange mit 1140mv @ 2070MHZ klar kam, sind es  seid den letzten drei Treibern nur noch 1170mv@2070Mhz


Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Bei mir alles wie schon zu den 19.8.x Treibern. Liegt das vielleicht am Game? Zockst du CoD? Da kann ich auch viel schlechter undervolten, das Game macht das nicht mit. 1170 ist nicht mal undervolting  Das ist ja der Stock Wert.

Edit: Kann jemand hier mal was zur aktuellen Performance in Modern Warfare sagen? Hab das Gefühl es wird mit jedem Patch schlechter. Die Hänger am Anfang der Runde sind noch extremer geworden, teilweise mit Grafik Bugs wie stillstehenden Spielern Waffen die sich nicht bewegen usw. Jetzt am Anfang auch mindestens 2 große Hänger und auch mal gerne mitten im Match. Keine Ahnung was die da ständig fixen, aber es verursacht mit Sicherheit keine Stabilitätsverbesserungen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. November 2019)

Gsync Monitor mit AMD Karten :O

NVIDIA Open Up Support for Adaptive-sync/FreeSync for Future Native G-sync Module Screens


----------



## Gurdi (23. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Gsync Monitor mit AMD Karten :O
> 
> NVIDIA Open Up Support for Adaptive-sync/FreeSync for Future Native G-sync Module Screens



Naja wer ist so doof und zahlt mit ner AMD Karten nen Aufpreis für Sync?


----------



## RX480 (23. November 2019)

Kompatibilität wäre auf beiden Seiten wünschenswert, z.Bsp. bei Samsung und LG-TVs.
Man kann net bei Samung die Amperes fertigen und ist weiterhin inkompatibel mit den TVs.
Genauso ist natürlich LG-C9 mit VRR interessant.(auch für BigNavi)

Mit HDMi 2.1 sind wohl eh keine extra Gsync-Module bei LG verbaut.
Mit Turing@HDMi2.0 soll schon 4k@60Hz VRR funzen. Wäre net schlecht für Navi@TrixxBoost.
(für Liebhaber von OLED)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Naja wer ist so doof und zahlt mit ner AMD Karten nen Aufpreis für Sync?



jo, hab erst jezz gemerkt, dass es nur für neue Kisten is ...


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. November 2019)

Kann auch ein zu voller VRAM Blackscreens auslösen? Hatte gerade das erste mal selbst mit meinem 24/7 Rockstable Setting 1946@1050 nen Blackscreen in CoD. 
Die Hänger sind ja auch mehr geworden seit dem letzten Patch und wenn ich die VRAM Auslastung anschaue, dann hängt der *die ganze Zeit* bei mindestens 7960MB
Selbst wenn ich einige Settings runter drehe. Das kann doch nicht normal sein?

Teilweise sogar über 8GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anzeige ist wie folgt von oben nach unten:
GPU Edge
Memory
Hotspot
GPU Takt
GPU Auslastung
ASIC
Ram Auslastung
FPS
VRAM Auslastung

Sieht alles ja Top aus, bis auf die VRAM Auslastung...


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

Probier halt mal den ISLC.
Vor Spielbeginn "Purge StandbyList" , leert den W10 Cache im Ram, braucht evtl. ein bisschen bis Er dann wieder neu erstellt ist.
Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. November 2019)

Das geht doch nur für den normalen Ram oder? Der ist ja nicht das Problem, davon hab ich mehr als genug.


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

17+GB im Ram ist ja auch schon viel.

Dann nehm mal AF von 16x auf 8x und falls das net funzt halt die Texturen eine Stufe runter.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. November 2019)

Die Frage ist ja eher, ob ein zu voller VRAM auch zu Blackscreens führen kann?
Wenn nicht, kann es mir ja total egal sein wenn der voll ist. 
Wenn ja, dann werd ich heut Nacht mal mit den Settings rum spielen.


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

Wenn der Vram OCed ist führt natürlich mehr Füllstand eher zum KO.
dito Ram OCed

Kannst ja mal vor dem Ändern von AF+TexturLvl einfach nur den Vram-Takt um 10 runternehmen.
dito Ram@Stock bzw. mal das Timing etwas verträglicher


----------



## openSUSE (24. November 2019)

COD belegt eigentlich immer die 8GB VRam, ist ja eigentlich auch gut so(!)
Abstürze ode "Blackscreens" habe ich nicht und  momentan spiele ich sehr intensiv COD.

@ MultiMonitor Problem
Habe nun den schlechtesten 60-75Hz FullHD Monitor besorgt den ich bekommen konnte und habe den nun das ganze Wochenende als 2.Monitor in betrieb. Ich kann 0,0 Probleme feststellen. Kann man die Probleme irgendwie "triggern"?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (24. November 2019)

'türlich kann man. Karma is a Bit*h, ya know?


----------



## RX480 (24. November 2019)

Wer weiss wie alt die 2.+3. Monis von Manchen sind. = meist alte Überbleibsel
Dann hat man nur HDMi 1.4 oder schlimmer. (und die Kabel entspr. auch uralt)

Im 3dC hat Aufkrawall mal spassenhalber seinen 75Hz-Moni auf 74Hz  verstellt.(Custom-Resi?)
Hatte wohl irgendein Problem mit HBM-Takt im Idle.
Ob sowas auch bei Videos hilft, k.A. weil das Problem mit aktuellen Treibern eigentlich net mehr sein sollte.
72Hz war z.Bsp. früher mal eine gebräuchliche Frequenz falls der Moni 74 net will.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. November 2019)

> COD belegt eigentlich immer die 8GB VRam, ist ja eigentlich auch gut so(!)
> Abstürze ode "Blackscreens" habe ich nicht und  momentan spiele ich sehr intensiv COD.


Wie sind denn deine Ingame Settings? Die 140 FPS bei 8GB VRAM usw. aus meinem Screenshot, das ist alles auf Max Settings. Nur Schatten sind auf hoch, der Rest wirklich alles auf Anschlag. 
Hast du vielleicht irgendeine spezielle EInstellung runter gedreht?
Ist deine Karte undervolted?



> Wer weiss wie alt die 2.+3. Monis von Manchen sind. = meist alte Überbleibsel
> Dann hat man nur HDMi 1.4 oder schlimmer. (und die Kabel entspr. auch uralt)


Kann gut sein. Mein alter Monitor der Probleme verursacht hat mit dem Speicher, war so alt, der hatte nur DVI  Deshalb musste ich ja auch noch n Adapter kaufen. 
Kann man sich ja kaum vorstellen


----------



## Gurdi (25. November 2019)

Die AMD Karten reagieren gerne mal zickig auf starke Lastwechsel, das anpassen der Kurve hilft meistens dabei.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. November 2019)

Das Anpassen welcher Kurve? 
Meine Takt/Spannung Kurve ist ja schon angepasst.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wer weiss wie alt die 2.+3. Monis von Manchen sind. = meist alte Überbleibsel
> Dann hat man nur HDMi 1.4 oder schlimmer. (und die Kabel entspr. auch uralt)
> 
> Im 3dC hat Aufkrawall mal spassenhalber seinen 75Hz-Moni auf 74Hz  verstellt.(Custom-Resi?)
> ...


Und was willst du uns damit sagen? Das es die Schuld der User ist, dass AMD das runtertakten bei Multimonitor nicht hinbekommt?


----------



## RX480 (25. November 2019)

Wenn Du denkst mit sehr exotischen Kombinationen bei NV besser versorgt zu sein, dann hindert Dich doch Keiner.

AMD hat z.Zt. halt viel neue Dinge zu beackern und W10 1903/9 mit WDDM 2.x machts auch net leichter.
Da muss man schon etwas Geduld haben oder nur mit rel normalen Moni-Kombinationen arbeiten.
Weil der Sachverhalt bereits vor dem Kauf bekannt war, gibts auch keinen Grund hier rumzuningeln.

Ne intelligente Möglichkeit wäre ein Ringtausch in der Family.
Der 2. Moni muss ja net 75Hz haben, da reicht auch 60Hz.(oder man versucht ne CustomResi60Hz)
Und mit Adapter auf DVI ist halt auch net schön. Da kanns  keine Erfolgsgarantie geben.
Das Gefuddel mit HDMi finde ich auch unmöglich, wenns 3xDP gibt.

Bei der Masse funzt ja ne Kombi 120Hz+60Hz@DP ohne Probleme.


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. November 2019)

Ich Rede nicht homoerotischen Kombinationen. AMD hat hier Probleme und bekommt es nicht gebacken das darf man auch ansprechen. NVDIA bekommt es hin. Das sind übrigens ach Gründe wieso Amd gerne mal nicht genommen wird.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. November 2019)

Eine Diskussion was Nvidia kann und was AMD nicht kann hat in einem Navi Laberthread nichts zu suchen. 
Es geht hier um Navi. Nicht um Nvidia.
Über AMD meckern und was Nvidia alles besser kann, kannst du in dem News Unterforum. Da hat das zwar eigentlich auch nix verloren, aber 90% aller Beiträge handeln trotzdem davon.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2019)

Wenn man eine Navi hat und die Navi hier Probleme  macht soll man darüber nicht reden? Jo ergibt Sinn


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. November 2019)

Und was haben die Probleme von Navi mit Nvidia zu tun?


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Und was haben die Probleme von Navi mit Nvidia zu tun?


Du meinst Hersteller a bekommt es seit Jahren hin Hersteller b nicht?


----------



## openSUSE (26. November 2019)

Hersteller a UND b bekommen es mal hin und mal bekommen sie es nicht hin. Die nehmen sich da beide nichts. 
Hersteller a ist da auch ganz gewitzt, da wird der VRam auch entgegen der erforderlichen Timings stur runtergetaktet, sieht man dann an hin und wieder auftretendem Stottern. Sorry, aber eine Lösung ist das auch nicht.


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2019)

@davidwigald
Hast Du eigentlich bei COD MW immer das Monitoring per AB/RTSS an?
Vllt. läufts stabiler ohne irgendwelche Tools im Hintergrund.
AMD-Overlay+ReLive kann auch manchmal zu instabil beitragen.

Ich habe im Zweifelsfall nur HWinfo Graka-Hotspot+CPU-Temp im Systemtray und kann mal aus dem Game raustabben, 
um nachzuschauen wenn mir der Lüfter zu laut vorkommt.
alternativ
Oder halt immer nur "kurz" AMD-Overlay anzeigen lassen.

Bei manchen Games ist es auch hilfreich die Cloudspeicherung im Launcher-Game-Eigenschaften zu deaktivieren.
(ist gefühlsmäßig ruckelfreier)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. November 2019)

ROCm 2.10 released und immer noch kein Navi Support ...


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. November 2019)

> Du meinst Hersteller a bekommt es seit Jahren hin Hersteller b nicht?


Du tust es schon wieder. Lass doch einfach die Diskussion Nvidia vs AMD gut sein. Es geht hier ausschließlich um AMD, Navi und dessen Probleme und nicht um den Vergleich mit anderen Herstellern. Was verstehst du daran nicht? 


> Hast Du eigentlich bei COD MW immer das Monitoring per AB/RTSS an?
> Vllt. läufts stabiler ohne irgendwelche Tools im Hintergrund.
> AMD-Overlay+ReLive kann auch manchmal zu instabil beitragen.


Nein beim regulären Zocken hab ich davon gar nichts an. Mein Rockstable Setting 1946@1050 läuft aber komischerweise seit 3 Tagen jetzt wieder stabil ohne Blackscreens. Den einen random Blackscreen kann ich mir nicht erklären. Evtl lag es am Patch Day, oder an einer hintergründigen Shader Installation o.ä.? 
1950 weiterhin aber instabil, zuverlässig reproduzierbar nach 1-2 Games. Also es hat sich bei mir mit Stabilität seit 5 Patches nichts geändert, keinen Schimmer was die da immer patchen. Auch die Hänger bleiben weiterhin und nerven langsam wirklich. 

Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen ob verschiedene Settings den VRAM entlasten, allerdings frage ich mich ob ich das überhaupt noch durchtesten soll, wenn die 1946 jetzt dauerhaft stabil sind.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2019)

Genau und Navi hat hier Probleme. Mit 2 Monitoren schluckt mein PC mal eben 130 Watt. Ist schon super für eine Karte aus dem Jahr 2019.


Nebenbei als es um den Leistungsvergleich ging warst du gaaannnzzz ruhig. Aber wenn es um Probleme geht keine Diskussionen. Nur wenn was besser ist.


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2019)

Wenns Dich stört ändere halt mal die Hz.

Dauert net so lange wie 3x rumjammern.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenns Dich stört ändere halt mal die Hz.
> 
> Dauert net so lange wie 3x rumjammern.


Klar deswegen habe ich einen 144 Hz. Damit ich den mit 60 Hz betreibe.


----------



## -Xe0n- (26. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Genau und Navi hat hier Probleme. Mit 2 Monitoren schluckt mein PC mal eben 130 Watt. Ist schon super für eine Karte aus dem Jahr 2019.
> 
> 
> Nebenbei als es um den Leistungsvergleich ging warst du gaaannnzzz ruhig. Aber wenn es um Probleme geht keine Diskussionen. Nur wenn was besser ist.



Ist aber schon seit Jahren bekannt, das AMD Karten bei der Verwendung mehrere Monitore nicht den VRAM runtertaktet. Zumindest bei bestimmten Konfigurationen. Tritt dies auch auf, wenn beide Monitore die gleiche Wiederholungsfrequenz + Auflösung haben?  Wobei der Verbrauch jetzt auch nicht dermaßen hoch ist wie einige sagen. Klar ist der immer noch höher als bei der Konkurrenz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (26. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Klar deswegen habe ich einen 144 Hz. Damit ich den mit 60 Hz betreibe.



120 reichen doch schon für den primären WQHD und nur bei nem danebenstehenden FHD wäre 60 passend.
Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das Du net verstehen willst oder die ganzen Erfahrungen geflissentlich überliest.

Die 120Hz sind nur die zusätzliche Desktop-Resi. InGame kannst Du trotzdem die 144Hz nutzen.

Um das Ganze mal abzuschliessen wäre ein neuer Moni-Userthread von Dir separat sinnvoll.
Dort kannst Du Dich mit Gleichgesinnten gerne pausenlos aufregen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. November 2019)

> Genau und Navi hat hier Probleme. Mit 2 Monitoren schluckt mein PC mal  eben 130 Watt. Ist schon super für eine Karte aus dem Jahr 2019.
> Nebenbei als es um den Leistungsvergleich ging warst du gaaannnzzz  ruhig. Aber wenn es um Probleme geht keine Diskussionen. Nur wenn was  besser ist.


Ich glaube du willst dich wirklich einfach nur ein bisschen über AMD aufregen oder? 
Wie oft noch, das hat hier nix verloren. Reg dich mit deinen Freunden in Discord über AMD auf, in irgendwelchen Diskussionsthemen dazu, oder was weiß ich. Hier gehts um Navi, um Problemlösungen etc. und nicht stures sinnloses Aufregen. 
Kauf dir einfach ne grüne Karte, dann tust du allen beteiligten einen Gefallen und alle anderen können in Ruhe weiter mit ihrer Navi glücklich sein.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2019)

Nun es heißt allgemeiner Diskussionsthread nicht Filterblase. 120 Hz bringen auch keine Besserung. Vram taktet immer noch nicht runter.  Aber ich bin sicher so Sprüche wie dann kauf doch Nvidia oder exotische Kombination werden Leute überzeugen Amd zu kaufen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. November 2019)

> Aber ich bin sicher so Sprüche wie dann kauf doch Nvidia oder exotische Kombination werden Leute überzeugen Amd zu kaufen.


Ich brauch hier keine Leute überzeugen AMD zu kaufen, denn die Leute die hier aktiv sind haben bereits eine AMD Karte


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2019)

Leute gucken hier auch rein und haben noch keine Navi.


----------



## Elistaer (26. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nun es heißt allgemeiner Diskussionsthread nicht Filterblase. 120 Hz bringen auch keine Besserung. Vram taktet immer noch nicht runter.  Aber ich bin sicher so Sprüche wie dann kauf doch Nvidia oder exotische Kombination werden Leute überzeugen Amd zu kaufen.


Ich weiß nicht wo bei dir das Problem ist bei mir taktet der Speicher runter egal ob oc oder stock 1x144 Hz mit 1440p und 1x 60 Hz mit FHD.

Ist auch egal ob Videos auf Netflix oder Youtube laufen oder aber Spiele. Sobald das Spiel aus ist geht der Speicher runter. 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (26. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Nun es heißt allgemeiner Diskussionsthread nicht Filterblase. 120 Hz bringen auch keine Besserung. Vram taktet immer noch nicht runter.  Aber ich bin sicher so Sprüche wie dann kauf doch Nvidia oder exotische Kombination werden Leute überzeugen Amd zu kaufen.


Wenn dich das stört dann Kauf doch ein anderes Produkt, wer hindert dich daran? Also mir fehlen die Worte. Geht schon in Richtung gebashe hier.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2019)

Klar. Weil ich ja sonst über die Karte bashe. Deswegen hab ich sie ja auch noch.


----------



## hks1981 (26. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Leute gucken hier auch rein und haben noch keine Navi.



Und was soll das jetzt bedeuten? Eine Warnung das man diese Karte jetzt nicht kaufen soll? Also bei mir klappt es mit dem Takt auch wunderbar. Wenn es bei wenigen Usern auftritt muss es nicht immer gleich die Karte sein oder der Treiber sondern hier können es X Gründe sein, die das verhindern. Streamingprogramme, Tools, fehlerhaftes BS alles möglich aber wenn es bei vielen klappt und bei einigen nicht, was soll dann am Treiber liegen? Dann hätten wir es doch alle.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2019)

Es geht eher um die Reaktionen auf den Fehler. Und das Gemecker man soll das doch bitte sein lassen. Bin übrigens nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem. 144 per DP der 60 Hz per HDMI.


----------



## hks1981 (26. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Es geht eher um die Reaktionen auf den Fehler. Und das Gemecker man soll das doch bitte sein lassen. Bin übrigens nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem. 144 per DP der 60 Hz per HDMI.



Du bist bestimmt nicht der einzige, dass wollte ich damit auch nicht ausdrücken, jedoch gibt es auch sehr viele wo es passt. Daher wenn es 98%  der User funktioniert und bei 2% nicht muss es nicht bedeuten, dass es an dem Treiber liegt. Es kann wie oben schon geschrieben vieles sein.


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. November 2019)

Klar kann es unterschiedliche Gründe haben. Treiber hab ich schon durch. Ist auch meine zweite Navi (erste war Stock). 60 Hz bei Beiden bringt auch nix.


----------



## drstoecker (26. November 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Klar kann es unterschiedliche Gründe haben. Treiber hab ich schon durch. Ist auch meine zweite Navi (erste war Stock). 60 Hz bei Beiden bringt auch nix.


Haste beide Monitore mal einzeln auf 144hz/60hz getestet ob der ram in den idle geht? Meiner geht erst ab 120hz runter, generell bei allen amd Karten. Ich meine aber bei Vega hätte das auch mit 144hz geklappt, müsste vllt mal wieder eine kaufen.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. November 2019)

Willst eine? Hab ne Sapphire Nitro+ hier zu liegen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. November 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Haste beide Monitore mal einzeln auf 144hz/60hz getestet ob der ram in den idle geht? Meiner geht erst ab 120hz runter, generell bei allen amd Karten. Ich meine aber bei Vega hätte das auch mit 144hz geklappt, müsste vllt mal wieder eine kaufen.


Ohne den 2. Monitor läuft der Gamingmonitor mit 144 Hz und der Speichert taktet runter.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> würd mich dezent anpissen wenn das stimmt
> 
> 0x22h auf Twitter: "So Navi12 is equal to Navi10 with HBM2. And only for apple.🤔… "



hier nohcmal ne vernünftige Übersetzung:

"Remember something called Navi12? The specs are the same as Navi 10, at least for the WG count. As for differences, it's not hard to guess, Apple is not short of money, GDDR6 isn't good enough for them."

"No need to doubt 64C TR ("cr" should be typo), it definitely exists."


Workgroups bei Navi sind doch die 4 roten Blöcke oder?

https://www.techpowerup.com/img/iZOwliCDpBAtZ8qk.jpg


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2019)

8GB XFX RX 5700 XL DD Ultra gerade für 299€ bei MF

8GB XFX RX 5700 XL DD Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Gurdi (27. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 8GB XFX RX 5700 XL DD Ultra gerade für 299€ bei MF
> 
> 8GB XFX RX 5700 XL DD Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 | Mindfactory.de



Geiles Angebot, für 300 unschlagbar aktuell.Nach meiner Anleitung auf XT Niveau hieven und happy sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Geiles Angebot, für 300 unschlagbar aktuell.Nach meiner Anleitung auf XT Niveau hieven und happy sein.



ich kuck mal was es Freitag noch so gibt ^^


----------



## RX480 (27. November 2019)

[M] XFX Radeon RX 5700 DD Ultra 8GB GDDR6 Video Card Review
Ein so großer Kühler auf ner nonXT ist auf jeden Fall net schlecht. Im Review steht eff.Takt=1934@207W !?
2,7Slot+2x100mm Lüfter ist schon für 24/7@185W gut brauchbar.(sollte mit etwas UVen leicht zu schafffen sein)

@davidwigald
Falls Du nächste Woche etwas Zeit hast, mal Overwatch for free testen.
Overwatch is available to play for free for the next week | OC3D News


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. November 2019)

> @davidwigald
> Falls Du nächste Woche etwas Zeit hast, mal Overwatch for free testen.
> Overwatch is available to play for free for the next week | OC3D News


Oh nice, nicht schlecht, werd ich mir definitiv mal angucken.
Danke für die Info


----------



## RX480 (28. November 2019)

Das P/L ist zwar net so gut wie bei der o.g. Kleinen, aber die U3 für 398€ ist genauso interessant:
8GB XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC III Ultra ,GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI 3Fan retail - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC III Ultra review - Overclocking the graphics card


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. November 2019)

Ich hätte doch noch nen Monat warten sollen.

Der Red Dragon wird bei neueren Spielen doch hörbar, muss mal die Spannung etwas senken. Neue WLP drauf geht ja nicht, sonst ist die Garantie weg.


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. November 2019)

Ne einfach ins silent BIOS switchen  und mit MPT das fan acoustic Limit anpassen  dann bleibt sie kühl und leise. Habe zusätzlich das Power Limit auf 160 gesenkt, dadurch ist sie unhörbar (rpm < 1200) und einen leistungsverlust konnte ich nicht feststellen. Scheint so ziemlich der sweet Spot zu sein


----------



## EyRaptor (28. November 2019)

Nabend allesamt

Hab meine Navi jetzt doch endlich mal unter Wasser gesetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Heatkiller von Watercool.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temps @stock bisher auch ganz nett.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen was da mit OC jetzt noch so geht. 

Grüße
EyRaptor


----------



## Gast1659561002 (28. November 2019)

da fehlen eindeutig ein paar fische!


----------



## Gurdi (28. November 2019)

Sieht schick aus, Sowohl von der Optik wie auch von den Werten bisher


----------



## EyRaptor (28. November 2019)

Ok, es gibt neue Ergebnisse 

Witcher 3 1440p 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ein schöner Sup 4k Score 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (28. November 2019)

@ey

Mit gefällt der Kühler überhaupt nicht, finde den von ek&co optisch viel ansprechender. Das hier sieht irgendwie deine altbacken aus.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. November 2019)

die 8GB XFX RX 5700 XL DD Ultra jezz 285€ ^^

und Radeon VII 519€


----------



## ATIR290 (29. November 2019)

Wo bitte für 519 Euro die Seven ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. November 2019)

Mindfactory


----------



## ATIR290 (29. November 2019)

schon weg … kann dort eh nicht bestellen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. November 2019)

wie weg? sind noch fast 200 Stück da


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. November 2019)

glaub ich hol mir die 8GB XFX RX 5700 XL DD Ultra und bastel bissl dran rum


----------



## RX480 (29. November 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> glaub ich hol mir die 8GB XFX RX 5700 XL DD Ultra und bastel bissl dran rum



Die kleine DDU ist inzwischen auf 285€ gefallen. Viel Spass beim Basteln+Testen!

ansonsten:
Wäre net die U2@h2o das momentan beste Gimmick? (für 367€)
Es gibt glaube noch keinen ALC dafür, so das man die Graka einschicken könnte für einen Waterblock/Eiswolf for free.
Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company

btw.
Die Angebote sind am Besten momentan unter Cyberweekend zu finden:
Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen


----------



## EyRaptor (29. November 2019)

Puh, die Thicc 3 ist für den Preis schon verdammt lecker.
Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit haben das normale 5700 non xt gekostet 

Edit:


drstoecker schrieb:


> @ey
> 
> Mit gefällt der Kühler überhaupt nicht, finde den von ek&co optisch viel ansprechender. Das hier sieht irgendwie deine altbacken aus.



Bin ja auch bisschen Altbacken, was meine Designpräferenzen betrifft, da passt das schon 


Übrigens konnte ich nochmal einen bei Sup 4k draufsetzten .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xe0n- (29. November 2019)

Der Heatkiller gefällt mir deutlich besser als die von EK. Sieht einfach deutlich wertiger aus! Wünsche ich hätte Platz in meinem Gehäuse für eine WaKü


----------



## EyRaptor (29. November 2019)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Der Heatkiller gefällt mir deutlich besser als die von EK. Sieht einfach deutlich wertiger aus! Wünsche ich hätte Platz in meinem Gehäuse für eine WaKü



Kannst dir ja extern nen Mora hinstellen  kühlt als Bonus auch nochmal viel besser


----------



## -Xe0n- (29. November 2019)

wäre natürlich schon eine geile Geschichte. Wenn mir die Mobilität nicht mehr so wichtig ist, werde ich def. irgendwann Wasserkühlen  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (29. November 2019)

Gut, das ist schon ziemlich kompakt 
Gefällt mir aber sehr gut. Die Box mit passendem Schaum und Gehäuse (welches ist es?).


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2019)

Puh meine Seven kommt auf 8800 im Sup 4K. Nicht übel


----------



## openSUSE (30. November 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Puh meine Seven kommt auf 8800 im Sup 4K. Nicht übel



Nein deine kommt auf 8929, würde deine 7 "nur" auf 8800 kommen dann wäre meine Navi mit 8835 Punkten etwas schneller.
Wenn ich mal wieder mehr Zeit habe werde ich mal meine Benchmarks aktualisieren.

_i *don't* can catch you_


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nein deine kommt auf 8929, würde deine 7 "nur" auf 8800 kommen dann wäre meine Navi mit 8835 Punkten etwas schneller.
> Wenn ich mal wieder mehr Zeit habe werde ich mal meine Benchmarks aktualisieren.
> 
> _i *don't* can catch you_



Naja das sind aber High OC Werte, mein verwendetes Setting ist ja etwas niedriger.


----------



## RX480 (30. November 2019)

Waterblock ist schon genial für die XT, z.Bsp. man nehme die MechXT für 374€+Bykski=BF-Angebot:
8GB MSI RX 5700XT MECH OC DDR6 HDMI/3xDP (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
Bykski Wasser Block verwenden fuer Sapphire RX 5700 XT Puls MSI RX5700XT MECH/EVOKE/PowerColor ROT TEUFEL AMD GPU Karte Volle Abdeckung Coppe-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei AliExpress
(passt auch auf die Pulse+Evoke; nicht geeigent für andere Marken ausser MSi !!!)

Ein kleiner AGB mit Pumpe und Radi ist auch net unerschwinglich: ca. 70€ + Kleinkram
(Lüfter je nach Auslegung ob viel OCed werden soll und Platz für Push+Pull da ist)
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
B-Ware Alphacool Pumpenbefestigung Universal fuer 120-140er Luefter/Radiatoren | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
Arctic P12 PWM PST 120x120x25mm 200-1800 U/min schwarz - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de
https://geizhals.de/noctua-nf-p12-redux-1700-pwm-a1818328.html
oder
B-Ware Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm | Gebrauchte Ware | Aquatuning Germany
https://geizhals.de/arctic-p14-schwarz-acfan00123a-a1920528.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/akasa-ultra-quiet-viper-series-ak-fn063-a681024.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
ideal
wäre 2x Radi und ein gemeinsamer Loop für CPU+GPU wg. der Synergie= nie Beide gleichzeitig Volllast.
(schafft die o.g. Magicool auch)


----------



## Rabber (30. November 2019)

Nabend, hab mit meiner Sapphire 5700xt ein seltsames Phänomen. 
In Division 2 bekomme ich ab einer gewissen Zeit (ca. 45-60 min) Framedrops, als ob der Speicher voll ist. 
Auflösung ist 3440x1440 aber mit 0,75 scal Auflösung ingame. 
VRam belegung liegt dabei bei ca 6,4GB
Die Drops treten dann meistens bei kurzzeitigen Lastwechseln auf, zum Beispiel wenn eine Granate einschlägt oder ich anvisiere... 
Bei COD Black Ops 4 tritt es auch ab und zu auf

Die Karte betreibe ich momentan bei 1,050v bei 1940mhz, macht aber kein Unterschied ob Stock oder undervolted

CPU ist ein 3600 mit 32GB RAM, installiert ist alles auf einer Corsair MP510

Ist jemand von euch auch was in der Richtung aufgefallen?


----------



## EyRaptor (30. November 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner AGB mit Pumpe und Radi ist auch net unerschwinglich: ca. 70€ + Kleinkram
> (Lüfter je nach Auslegung ob viel OCed werden soll und Platz für Push+Pull da ist)
> Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
> wäre 2x Radi und ein gemeinsamer Loop für CPU+GPU wg. der Synergie= nie Beide gleichzeitig Volllast.
> (schafft die o.g. Magicool auch)



Genau die Pumpe verwende ich im Benchtable gerade. Kommt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht schlechter vor als meine Laiing D5 (in ner EK Pump-Res-Kombi).


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2019)

Rabber schrieb:


> Nabend, hab mit meiner Sapphire 5700xt ein seltsames Phänomen.
> In Division 2 bekomme ich ab einer gewissen Zeit (ca. 45-60 min) Framedrops, als ob der Speicher voll ist.
> Auflösung ist 3440x1440 aber mit 0,75 scal Auflösung ingame.
> VRam belegung liegt dabei bei ca 6,4GB
> ...



Hast du ein offenes PL?


----------



## Rabber (30. November 2019)

Ne ist auf 0 also 220w


----------



## Gurdi (30. November 2019)

Setzt das mal aufs maximum und teste das mal.


----------



## RX480 (1. Dezember 2019)

und
Bei Explosionen klingt das nach zu schwacher Partikelleistung.-->Gamesetting anpassen.
(Partikel+Postprocessing+globale Beleuchtung wg. der GPU und Objekte+Schatten+Sichtweite+Sichtfeld wg. der CPU)
Die Ultra-Settings in den Games sind halt eher für ne Ti gemacht.
Vermutlich ist ausserdem der i5 dann überfordert. Lass Dir mal alle Cores einzeln anzeigen,
da könnte schon der Hauptthread immer mal bei 100% dicht machen.
Wenn Du den Prozzis aufrüsten könnstest auf nen gebrauchten  i7 läufts gleich ganz anders.

btw.
z.Bsp. auch mit 32GB Ram sollte man die Auslagerungsdatei auf 16GB hochnehmen.(mit 16GB prinzipiell)
Sonst fühlt sich u.U. die Speicherverwaltung von W10 net wohl.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (1. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> z.Bsp. auch mit 32GB Ram sollte man die Auslagerungsdatei auf 16GB hochnehmen.(mit 16GB prinzipiell)
> Sonst fühlt sich u.U. die Speicherverwaltung von W10 net wohl.



wutt? ich dachte, die(se) zeiten sind lange vorbei? ist das grundsätzlich zu empfehlen?


----------



## RX480 (1. Dezember 2019)

Jo,
läuft net immer rund, sonst könnte man mit 32..64Gig ja auch die gute alte Auslagerungsdatei OFF stellen.(x)
Bei SoTR fiel es mir mit mGPU besonders auf.(liegt evtl. an DX12 ?)
ACO und D2+BF5,  evtl. auch RDR2, sprich Games, die viel Streamen sind sicher besonders empfindlich.

(x) den Tipp gabs sogar von Motkachler@64GB im Luxx.


----------



## Rabber (2. Dezember 2019)

Ne das System in meiner Sig ist alt, habe jetzt ein 3600 mit 32GB Ram
Komisch ist nur das es erst nach ca. 1 Stunde auftritt, Temps sind dabei völlig in Ordnung und der Vram auch nicht voll. 
+ 50% Powertarget macht auch kein Unterschied 
Es fällt halt auf das es immer nur passiert wenn ein plötzlicher Lastwechsel zu verzeichnen ist, halt Explosionen, Anvisieren... 
Mit dem MSI Afterburner und dem RTSS habe ich mir mal die Frametimes anzeigen lassen, die auch schön ausschlagen. 

Hab jetzt nochmal ein paar andere Spiele getestet und es scheint an Division zu liegen da 
Anno, Forza 4 und RDR 2 völlig problemlos laufen und BO4 auch, nachdem ich "Reihenfolge unabh. Transparenz" deaktiviert habe


----------



## RX480 (2. Dezember 2019)

Dann würde ich wirklich mal das Powerlimit erhöhen, wie Gurdi gesagt hat und
die Gamesettings bzgl. vol. Beleuchtung+Partikel+Postprocessing reduzieren.
DX12 nehme ich mal als gesetzt an.(weil DX11 ein DrawCallLimit haben könnte)

btw.
Ob der Vram+Ram voll ist spielt keine Rolle, die Speicherverwaltung von W10 macht eh, was sie will.
Du könnstest nur noch auf Nr. sicher gehen und per ISLC vor Spielbeginn aufräumen,
mit "PurgeStandbyList". (brauchen oft die NVer)
Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Dezember 2019)

ob der neue Super Treiber am Samstag kommt?


----------



## openSUSE (2. Dezember 2019)

Würde eher auf den 12 tippen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2019)

Rabber schrieb:


> Ne das System in meiner Sig ist alt, habe jetzt ein 3600 mit 32GB Ram
> Komisch ist nur das es erst nach ca. 1 Stunde auftritt, Temps sind dabei völlig in Ordnung und der Vram auch nicht voll.
> + 50% Powertarget macht auch kein Unterschied
> Es fällt halt auf das es immer nur passiert wenn ein plötzlicher Lastwechsel zu verzeichnen ist, halt Explosionen, Anvisieren...
> ...



Gelegentliche Microruckler habe ich auch in Division 2 des öfteren gehabt, das dürfte an der Engine liegen die eher schlechter als besser geworden ist seit Relase.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ob der neue Super Treiber am Samstag kommt?


Meistenseher gegen mitte Dez.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Dezember 2019)

Und da wäre auch schon das nächste Problem mit CoD...
Seit ein paar Tagen, ich weiß nicht ob es wieder ein Patch war oder ob es ein Treiber ist, aber es ist jetzt das zweite Mal passiert:
Ingame kriege ich weiterhin diese Hänger, jetzt äußern sie sich wie eine Art Lag, ich kann mich frei bewegen aber alles andere steht still. Es ist aber kein Lag. Das ganze passiert immer häufiger während der selben Runde, solange bis der ganze PC plötzlich abschmiert. Das Bild wird schwarz und ich bekomme einen lauten brummenden Ton in meinem Kopfhörer für ~1-2 Sek. Dann startet der Rechner von selber neu und der Wattman wird resettet. 
Es ist also nicht wie ein klassischer Blackscreen nach zu starkem undervolten. 

Windows Ereignisanzeige zeigt auch gar nichts an. Das einzige was dort steht ist:
"Fehler: System wurde unerwartet heruntergefahren"
"Kritisch: Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde."

Jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte? Hängt das überhaupt mit der Navi zusammen? Zum Graka Treiber ist wie gesagt nichts zu finden in der Ereignisanzeige, sonst bei nem Blackscreen aufgrund zu starkem UV ja schon.


----------



## RX480 (2. Dezember 2019)

@davidwigald
Für 24/7 brauchst Du ja net unbedingt Vram-Takt 900.
Geh mal auf 890 zurück.

@rawmangojuli
Hast Du die 5700 DDU schon im PC?
Kannst ja mal bitte posten, ob etwas UVen geht und wie dann GPUonly-Verbrauch ist.
Ein sup4k vorher+nachher wäre net schlecht, damit man mal sieht wie weit die Kleine
an die GroßenAir@24/7-Settings rankommt.(x)
Falls der Vram sich etwas OCen lässt wäre auch net schlecht.

(x) Die meisten Air hier laufen 24/7 so ca. mit 185-195W. Sollte also gut drin sein.
Im Anhang mal die Ref-Werte vom Launch. Da hing die 5700 immer im Powerlimit.(dito 56)
Das sollte ja mit UVen und PT+20 net mehr der Fall sein.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Und da wäre auch schon das nächste Problem mit CoD...
> Seit ein paar Tagen, ich weiß nicht ob es wieder ein Patch war oder ob es ein Treiber ist, aber es ist jetzt das zweite Mal passiert:
> Ingame kriege ich weiterhin diese Hänger, jetzt äußern sie sich wie eine Art Lag, ich kann mich frei bewegen aber alles andere steht still. Es ist aber kein Lag. Das ganze passiert immer häufiger während der selben Runde, solange bis der ganze PC plötzlich abschmiert. Das Bild wird schwarz und ich bekomme einen lauten brummenden Ton in meinem Kopfhörer für ~1-2 Sek. Dann startet der Rechner von selber neu und der Wattman wird resettet.
> Es ist also nicht wie ein klassischer Blackscreen nach zu starkem undervolten.
> ...


System läuft stock?


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Dezember 2019)

> Für 24/7 brauchst Du ja net unbedingt Vram-Takt 900.
> Geh mal auf 890 zurück.


Hab den jetzt mal komplett zurück auf 875 gesetzt, werde jetzt mal so zocken und gucken ob ich irgendeine Veränderung bemerke.
Fehler ist diesmal nicht so leicht zu reproduzieren, da diese Komplett Abstürze wie gesagt nur 2 mal vor kamen in mehreren Tagen jetzt. 


> System läuft stock?


Nein. Die Karte ist undervolted, der Speicher ist übertaktet. 
Auch hierbei wie gesagt, wenn ich @Stock testen würde, müsste ich u.U. mehrere Tage lang testen. 
Ich kann auch nicht sagen, ob es am Spiel liegt oder nicht. Ich hab leider einfach nicht die Zeit dafür mehrere Tage lang ein anderes Spiel zu testen.

Ich werds jetzt erstmal mit dem Speicher auf 875MHz testen. Es nervt aber doch schon irgendwie stark, dass ich ständig jegliche OC/UV Einstellungen zurückschrauben muss. 
Bevor COD raus kam, lief jedes Game ausnahmslos mit meinen Wunsch Settings. 
Hätte ja sein können, dass nach meiner Fehlerbeschreibung jemand hier sofort gesagt hätte "ah ja das ist ein typisches Fehlerbild für xyz"


----------



## openSUSE (3. Dezember 2019)

AMD Radeon Adrenalin Edition 19.12.1

Fixed Issues
Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products may experience stutter in some games at 1080p and low game settings.
...


----------



## RX480 (3. Dezember 2019)

@davidwigald
Die Frage vom Doc ging eher in Richtung, "Was passiert, wenn CPU+Ram@Stock laufen".
Um mal den Einfluss von anderen Komponenten auszuschliessen.

Bei längeren Sessions wird sicher die M2 und der Ram auch ganz schön gestresst.
Der Vram ist ja erst der Dritte im Bunde.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> @rawmangojuli
> Hast Du die 5700 DDU schon im PC?
> Kannst ja mal bitte posten, ob etwas UVen geht und wie dann GPUonly-Verbrauch ist.
> Ein sup4k vorher+nachher wäre net schlecht, damit man mal sieht wie weit die Kleine
> ...



Stock:

Takt Target: 1960 MHz, Takt real: ~1880 MHz@ 1,110V, VRAM: 875MHz, GPU Power: ~170W

6732 Punkte


OC/UV ohne MPT:

Takt Target: 2000 MHz, Takt real: ~1940 MHz@ 1,025V,  VRAM: 930 MHz, GPU Power: ~150W

6945 Punkte


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Dezember 2019)

> @davidwigald
> Die Frage vom Doc ging eher in Richtung, "Was passiert, wenn CPU+Ram@Stock laufen".
> Um mal den Einfluss von anderen Komponenten auszuschliessen.
> 
> ...


CPU läuft Stock, Ram läuft halt mit den typischen 3200MHz falls ihr das meint mit übertaktet  Also quasi nur mit XMP.


----------



## drstoecker (3. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> CPU läuft Stock, Ram läuft halt mit den typischen 3200MHz falls ihr das meint mit übertaktet  Also quasi nur mit XMP.


Lass alles mal auf Auto, auch den ram also kein xmp. Die Grafikkarte natürlich auch. Wenn es so läuft liegt’s nicht am Game.


----------



## RX480 (3. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> OC/UV ohne MPT:
> Takt Target: 2000 MHz, Takt real: ~1940 MHz@ 1,025V,  VRAM: 930 MHz, GPU Power: ~150W
> 6945 Punkte



NICE
Da bist Du ja schon auf dem Niveau der XT@Stock.
Was will man mehr für 285€ = passt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Dezember 2019)

> Lass alles mal auf Auto, auch den ram also kein xmp. Die Grafikkarte natürlich auch. Wenn es so läuft liegt’s nicht am Game.


Doch natürlich. Wenn der Ram mit XMP und die GPU mit UV in jedem beliebigen Game einwandfrei läuft außer in CoD dann liegt es am Game.


----------



## RX480 (3. Dezember 2019)

Also die Userbenchmarks bei CB haben ganz gut gezeigt, wie wichtig der Ram fürs Streamen war.

Net jedes Game belastet gleich beim Streamen.
Du sollst ja eigentlich nur mal ein mue die Timings oder den Takt entschärfen.

Probieren geht über Studieren.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> NICE
> Da bist Du ja schon auf dem Niveau der XT@Stock.
> Was will man mehr für 285€ = passt.



jo .. Karte is an sich auch nicht schlecht .. großer Kühler, Backplate aus Metall


gibts eig irgend ne Möglichkeit ner Navi einzutrichtern, dass der Takt nich hin und her springen soll?


----------



## Oi!Olli (3. Dezember 2019)

Ne das machen Karten seitdem es Turbo gibt.


----------



## RX480 (3. Dezember 2019)

Jo,
denke auch das ist ne Sparfunktion. Fiel auch bei der R7 schon auf.(flexibler als bei Vega)

Der 19.12.1 begrenzt neuerdings in 1080p@low das übermäßige Sparen und zu große Takteinbrüche, weil das dann bei Einigen schon ruckelig war.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> jo .. Karte is an sich auch nicht schlecht .. großer Kühler, Backplate aus Metall
> 
> 
> gibts eig irgend ne Möglichkeit ner Navi einzutrichtern, dass der Takt nich hin und her springen soll?



Nein. Marginaler Spielraum bleibt immer, so etw30 Mhz


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (3. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine ASUS ROG Strix RX5700 XT gegönnt, halte die Karte aber für recht laut und heiß.

Hab den Sup4k mal laufen lassen mit den Einstellungen laut Screenshot
Taugt Asus GPU Tweak II als Software für den Alltag, oder soll ich mich anderweitig umsehen oder nur den Radeon Treiber nehmen?

Ich weiß nach dem übergroßen Tread nicht so ganz weiter ... Ziel ist den Stromverbrauch etwas zu drosseln, um die Karte außerdem etwas leiser zu bekommen, ohne viel leistung einzubüßen. An sich ist diese ja recht flott.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Dezember 2019)

Meh ... jetzt hab ich doch endlich mal ein Problem mit Navi.

Hab heute angefangen Sniper Ghost Warrior zu spielen
und dabei taktet sich meine Karte leider auch hin und wieder runter -> schwammiges Gameplay.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt da jemand ein mittelche dagegen? 
Vermutl. brauch ich aber nen Treiber update (hab aber auch noch nicht den allerneusten drauf )


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Dezember 2019)

> ich habe mir eine ASUS ROG Strix RX5700 XT gegönnt, halte die Karte aber für recht laut und heiß.


Alter Schwede, was Asus da wieder produziert hat. 
Du liebe Zeit, 250W dabei trotz 3000RPM noch über 90°C Hotspot und das alles mit dem minimalen OC von +20Mhz?! 

Die würd ich erstmal kräftig undervolten, das PT runter stellen und dann mal schauen wie sie sich verhält. Gibts ein zweites VBios? 
Durch UV verlierst du so gut wie keine Leistung, ich hab da mit CoD irgendwo hier mal ein paar Benchmarks gemacht. Der Unterschied zwischen Stock und ~1,050V betrug nur wenige %, unter 5% auf jeden Fall.


----------



## ATIR290 (4. Dezember 2019)

@EyRaptor

Ist bei Sniper Ghost Warrior normal
oder ist es das bereits Neueste Game, Ghost Warrior Constracts

Dort läuft Vega VII - Navi etwas besser 
aber bei Teil 3 hatte ich mit Vega und auch Vega VII auch dieses Taktschwankungen.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Dezember 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @EyRaptor
> 
> Ist bei Sniper Ghost Warrior normal
> oder ist es das bereits Neueste Game, Ghost Warrior Constracts
> ...



Es ist der ganz neue Titel.
Davor hab ich nie etwas aus der Serie gespielt.

Wäre irgendwie doof wenn ich dazu ne NV Karte benutzen müsste


----------



## RX480 (4. Dezember 2019)

Das Problem mit der veralteten Cryengine3 ist das bescheidene Multithreading.
Vermutlich hängst Du öfters im CPU-Limit.(minFps) Deine Ti kann in WQHD evtl. ein mue besser damit umgehen.
Warum AMD vs. Intel so unterschiedlich läuft ist auch net klar.

Hast Du eigentlich zw. 19.11.3 und 19.12.1 nen Unterschied feststellen können?
Soll wohl net mehr so dolle runtertakten.

edit:
Erst in 4k siehts normal mit AMD GPU+CPU aus.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Dezember 2019)

Heyo, danke für den Tipp. Den neuen Treiber werde ich heut Abend mal testen.
Wenn das nichts bringt, teste ich mal im zweit PC.

Hätte nicht geadcht dass das mit der CPU zusammenhängt.
Mal sehen wie das mit dem 3900x ohne HT auch so wird.  Müsste eig. heute oder morgen verschickt werden.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2019)

Zwischenlösung,via VSR die Auflösung erhöhen und ab ins GPU Limit, dann passt das auch wieder.

An den Neuling mit Strixx: Deine Karte ist mit die schnellste Navi, aber ist einfach sinnfrei hochgezüchtet mit der Brechstange.Wie hier schon korrekt empfohlen,manuell anpassen, der Kühler hat eigentlich Leistung und kann auch vernünftig leise arbeiten, aber der läuft halb auch mal geschmeidige 70Watt ASIC über Referenz um einfach die 2Ghz zu stemmen auf allen Chips. Marke=Sinnfrei.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwie sind die 3lüfter Modelle alle nicht so der Kracher, obwohl meine non xt strix absolut leise und kühl läuft. Ok sind rund 70w weniger wegzukühlen.
im Video von pcgh hat die Msi mit 2 Lüftern am besten angeschnitten.
Kühler/höherer Boost/Sparsamer.
ist eigtl mittlerweile die Wattanzeige in gpu-z der tatsächliche verbrauch oder immer noch nur der asic wert?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Dezember 2019)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ne das machen Karten seitdem es Turbo gibt.



Nvidia hat auch Turbo und da geht es trotzdem ^^


----------



## RX480 (4. Dezember 2019)

na ja,
3 Reviews = 3 Meinungen würde ich mal schätzen. 

Bei CB hat man nen worst Case durch das schlechte Gehäuse.
Die Strix ist mit 3x 85 zu schwach für die hohe TDP.
Die MSi mit 2x 100 schon net schlecht. Der Hotspot 99°C  war bei CB trotzdem rel hoch.
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase
Der Kauf in der Cyberweek für 425€ ist OK gewesen.

Für Vgl. sind natürlich die Unterschiede bei der TDP zu beachten. daher bei 185W schauen:
RX 5700 XT Custom mit 185 Watt im Vergleich - ComputerBase
Da sieht dann auch die Strixx etwas besser/leiser aus, aber der Hotspot ist immer noch zu hoch.
Lässt sich wahrscheinlich noch etwas besser einstellen.(ein mue kühler+lauter= sinnvoll)
Weiss jetzt aber net wo die Wohlfühldrehzahl liegt und ab wann es unangenehm klingt.
>2000 ist auf jeden Fall net schön.

Vermutlich sind die Devil+Nitro+U3 doch Ihr Geld wert. Die Taichi wär mir zu teuer.
Bei 2x100 ist die Dragon anscheinend ne gute Wahl, bei jetzt wieder hohen Preisen fürs ganze Sortiment,
falls einem die MSi zu teuer ist.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (4. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was Asus da wieder produziert hat.
> Du liebe Zeit, 250W dabei trotz 3000RPM noch über 90°C Hotspot und das alles mit dem minimalen OC von +20Mhz?!
> 
> Die würd ich erstmal kräftig undervolten, das PT runter stellen und dann mal schauen wie sie sich verhält. Gibts ein zweites VBios?
> Durch UV verlierst du so gut wie keine Leistung, ich hab da mit CoD irgendwo hier mal ein paar Benchmarks gemacht. Der Unterschied zwischen Stock und ~1,050V betrug nur wenige %, unter 5% auf jeden Fall.



Ähm, das war das Profil, was ich als Userprofil eingestellt habe. ich denke, ich sollte 1x Stock mit dem Normalbios den Test machen und mich dann bei Powertarget, Vcore runterarbeiten, oder?
Würdest Du das ggf begleiten?  Ich bin zwar viel unterwegs, aber alle paar Tage kann ich ne Änderung austesten und den Screenshot posten. Ist das so ok?

1. Stock OC vorgabe ASUS mit non Silent Bios und Profil laut Darstellung. Treiber und Software sind immer aktueller Stand.

2. Usermode, non Silent Bios, Profil PT 110%, Vcore auf 1,09 gesenkt, Takt auf OC Vorgabe gelassen, siehe Tweak II Suite

Gesamtverbrauch fast 30W gesunken, Hot Spot ebenfalls 10°C runter, Temps sehen gut aus, glaube ich ... Aber der Chiptakt dafür ... mehr als 2044 will der Takt nicht mit dem Benchmark hoch, oder bremst PT?, lohnt VCore weiter zu senken?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Nvidia hat auch Turbo und da geht es trotzdem ^^



Die Turings sind da tatsächlich ne Ecke filigraner, bei Pascal ist es ziemlich ähnlich.In UHD verlierst du aber auch etwas Clock mit ner Turing. Ich meine die Takten in 15er Schritten wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Dezember 2019)

Der neue Treiber hat die Situation in Sniper Ghost Warrior jetzt zwar etwas verbessert, aber toll ist es leider immernoch nicht.
Mit der Intel CPU teste ich heute aber nichtmehr. Das muss wohl bis zum Wochenende warten.


----------



## RX480 (5. Dezember 2019)

Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Gesanktverbrauch fast 30W gesunken, Hot Spot ebenfalls 10°C runter, Temps sehen gut aus, glaube ich ... Aber der Chiptakt dafür ... mehr als 2044 will der Takt nicht mit dem Benchmark hoch, oder bremst PT?, lohnt VCore weiter zu senken?



Der Chiptakt ist normal für das Setting.(x) Du siehst ja auch, das Du mit UVen noch denselben Score hast.
ASUS Radeon RX 5700 XT STRIX OC Review | TechPowerUp
Die Temps sind net schlecht und sogar mit weniger Lüfter.
(x) nach m.E. sogar ein sehr guter Chip, wenn 2110@1090 stabil läuft.
Glaube net, das mehr Powerlimit noch mehr eff.Takt bringt. Kannst Du auf +10% lassen.
edit:
Die max. Verbrauchswerte können u.U. auch kleine Spikes sein. Würde mich da net verrücktmachen solange die Temps so gut sind. Mit so einer teuren Graka muss man net unbedingt auf 1,05V und weniger Takt runtergehen.
Die soll ruhig ein wenig für den Preis arbeiten.

Wenn Du in Games ein Fps-Limit FRTC benutzt fällt der avg. Vebrauch sicher auf <<215W und der Lüfter wird noch leiser. Das Fps-Limit ca. 3fps unter den Durchschnitt setzen. Kann in jedem Game etwas anders sein.
Bei z.Bsp. nem 144Hz Moni reichen i.d.R. 71..72fps , damit der Moni 142..144Hz darstellt.
Bei 60fps wären es noch 120Hz, was meistens auch sehr flüssig ausschaut.
Ausnahmen sind Doom+Wolfenstein, die extrem auf hohe Fps getrimmt sind. dito e-Sports
Zusätzlich kannst Du in Globale Settings und ggf. in Gameprofilen bei Texturen+Tesselation noch ein mue optimieren.
(sparsamer+schneller) 

Als Letztes kannst Du noch Vram-Takt im Asustool=1780-1900  testen. Würde mal Heaven laufen lassen und wenn die Artefakte kommen mit dem Takt 20-30MHz drunterbleiben (statt 1900 dann halt nur 1880..1870).
UNIGINE Benchmarks
Kann sein das der GPU-Takt mit mehr Vram-Takt schneller instabil wird, dann halt entweder den Vram-Takt oder den GPU-Takt senken.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Dezember 2019)

> Ähm, das war das Profil, was ich als Userprofil eingestellt habe. ich  denke, ich sollte 1x Stock mit dem Normalbios den Test machen und mich  dann bei Powertarget, Vcore runterarbeiten, oder?
> Würdest Du das ggf begleiten?  Ich bin zwar viel unterwegs, aber alle  paar Tage kann ich ne Änderung austesten und den Screenshot posten. Ist  das so ok?


Also als erstes würde ich denk ich mal den Wattman verwenden und nicht die Asus Software. 
Der zweite Screen sieht ja schon mal deutlich besser aus auch von den Temps her. 
Der Verbrauch ist aber immer noch sehr hoch wenn du mal vergleichst wie die meisten Navis hier mit 180-190W laufen. 
Da kommst du mit Sicherheit auch hin. Du brauchst nicht so einen unmenschlich hohen Takt, wofür? Du siehst ja sogar das du auf dem zweiten Screen trotz geringerem Verbrauch sogar bessere Werte hast. Ob der Score jetzt 7700, 7600 oder 7300 ist merkst du in der Praxis nicht.
Also ja ich würde weiter Vcore senken, probier mal 1,048V (eff. 1,05) oder sogar noch weniger, 1,041V (eff. 1,043). Dementsprechend den Takt senken so weit wie es nötig ist damit es stabil bleibt. Wobei dein Chip ziemlich gut zu sein scheint wenn trotz OC noch 1,093V stabil läuft. 
Und lass dich dabei nicht vom Score abschrecken. Alleine rein von der Logik her wäre ein Score von bspw. 7300 ein Leistungsverlust von (7700 / 7300 = 1,05) gerade mal 5%. Und das wie gesagt nur hypotethisch, der Score könnte ja auch höher sein.

@RX480 du könntest Recht gehabt haben, dass COD mit dem Speicher OC nicht klar kommt. Ich hatte am Montag das mal mit Stock Werten probiert und konnte deutlich kleinere Hänger feststellen (nicht ganz weg). Ich würde gerne noch weiter das testen und melde mich dazu nochmal. Im Moment gehts leider null. Ein Bagger hat am Montag Nachmittag in meiner Straße einen großen Kabelstrang vollkommen zerstört, Stromleitungen, DSL Leitungen und Glasfaserkabel wurden alle gekappt. Für den Strom wurde irgendein Notfall Generator vom Netzbetreiber hier aufgestellt, für DSL siehts halt noch schlecht aus. Im Endeffekt sitze ich seit Montag hier ohne Internet. Es nervt echt. Ich surfe seit Montag über einen LTE Hotspot von meinem Handy aus 
Und naja, zocken über einen Smartphone Hotspot.... macht definitiv keinen Spaß


----------



## RX480 (5. Dezember 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber hat die Situation in Sniper Ghost Warrior jetzt zwar etwas verbessert, aber toll ist es leider immernoch nicht.
> Mit der Intel CPU teste ich heute aber nichtmehr. Das muss wohl bis zum Wochenende warten.



Etwas Ähnliches scheint auch bei Halo Reach zu limitieren. 4k ist OK aber in WQHD scheint irgendwas die minFps 
bei Navi zu drücken. Da war aber das Review bereits mit Intel, so das ich stark auf DrawCallLimit tippe.
Halo Reach PC Performance Review with AMD Ryzen APU Testing | 4K Performance | Software | OC3D Review


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Turings sind da tatsächlich ne Ecke filigraner, bei Pascal ist es ziemlich ähnlich.In UHD verlierst du aber auch etwas Clock mit ner Turing. Ich meine die Takten in 15er Schritten wenn ich mich nicht irre.



naja, solange man nicht ins Temp-/Powerlimit rennt kann man ne Takt-/Spannungkombi festlegen und die wird dann auch felsenfest gehalten

das gefällt mir eig ziemlich gut ^^

Edit: also bei Turing mein ich


----------



## RX480 (6. Dezember 2019)

Es wird wohl einige Games geben, wo der Treiber immer mal runtertaktet, um zu sparen, oder TDP-Limit?
Das Video ist leider@Stock. Obs mit UVen gleichmäßiger läuft, k.A.(x)
YouTube

Man könnte evtl. mal noch versuchen in der Registry ULPS zu deaktivieren.

(x) Das RawMangoJuli durchs UVen net mehr im TDP-Limit hängt ist auf jeden Fall hilfreich.
Die 150W sind schon seeeeehr gut für sein Setting.
Eigentlich sehr ärgerlich, das kaum ein Reviewer mal das UVen testet und wenn, dann nur sehr laienhaft.
Meist wird nur fix an der Spannung  gedreht ohne den sinnvollen Takt zu suchen, oder mal PT+10 zu setzen.(xx)
AMD Navi und Nvidia RTX mit OC, UV und PCIe 4.0 - ComputerBase
Manche Chips, wie bei Davidwigald sind halt sensitiver auf Takt und net so sehr auf Spannung.

(xx) Insofern ist das Video oben NICE, weil vermutlich die XT+nonXT beide mit ähnlicher TDP laufen.
Man darf aber net vergessen, das die 5700 Ultra vermutlich gebinnte Chips hat.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Meistenseher gegen mitte Dez.



war auch schon zeitiger ^^

Planet 3DNow! auf Twitter: "#AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin Next Edition 

Should be incoming in the next days. Previous dates were 24.11. to 13.12.  (or 11/24 to 12/13)

Someone remembering Catalyst Omega or even the days when we got custom drivers from Omega or DNA?

https://t.co/uRHtV8Msjg… https://t.co/R9KzkB9QVb"

naja, Morgen wissen wir es


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2019)

was wünscht Ihr euch eig für den neuen Treiber?

die Beiden Sachen dir mir hauptsächlich einkommen sind DXR und ROCm Support


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2019)

Ich lass mich überraschen, das raus nehmen von Fluid Motion bei Navi ist für mich sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Dezember 2019)

Und bei Vega / Vega II integriert noch?


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. Dezember 2019)

Servus,

nutzt jemand von euch Eyefinity bzw. zockt über mehrere Monitore? Sonst mach ich nen eigenen Thread auf, bei mir will das nämlich nicht so wie ich will. Außer meine Monitore haben doch heimlich UHD statt WQHD und der Setup entdeckt das 

Edit: Nach diversen Treiberversionen gabs endlich mal das Advanced Setup und ich konnte von 2x UHD auf 2x WQHD umstellen. Aber schon etwas nervig


----------



## Gurdi (7. Dezember 2019)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Und bei Vega / Vega II integriert noch?



Ja da gehts noch.


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> was wünscht Ihr euch eig für den neuen Treiber?
> die Beiden Sachen dir mir hauptsächlich einkommen sind DXR und ROCm Support



Für DXR dürfte die Leistung zu schwach sein. Ob sich mit dem big Treiber bei WOT und NeonNoire eine Verbesserung einstellt wird man sehen.( bei Beiden wird eigentlich kein DXR benutzt)
DXR wäre momentan eigentlich nur für Schnappschüsse sinnvoll.
Laut Userpolling ist ja erstmal IntegerScaling gesetzt. Dürfte gerade für Mobil helfen. (RX5500M)
Von daher würde ein Launch gemeinsam mit der RX 5500 XT passen.(13.12. ?)
Genauso wäre ein TrixxBoost für Alle net schlecht.(incl. RIS auch für DX11)

Ob Navi auch schon VRS könnte weiss ich net, das würde sicher auch weiter helfen.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...z-in-Next-Gen-Konsolen-und-Navi-GPUs-1276548/
Mir persönlich würde auch schon ein flexibles Rendering ala GRB gefallen, dort mit Vordergrund 60fps
und Hintergrund 30fps. Das spart schon gut W ein. (wohl eher Sache der Engines)


----------



## RX480 (7. Dezember 2019)

Ein User bei CB hat auch ähnlich gute Erfahrungen wie RawMangoJuli mit der 5700 DDU gemacht: 2000@1,02..1,05V
Leserartikel - Usertest RX5700 DD Ultra - Vergleich mit Polaris Generation | ComputerBase Forum

In TS = 1945 eff.Takt


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Dezember 2019)

zumindest nen Teaser gibts ^^

AMD Adrenalin 2020 Edition teased with "Radeon Boost" technology - VideoCardz.com

(wenn auch aus Versehen)


HiAlgo BOOST Technology


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> zumindest nen Teaser gibts ^^
> 
> AMD Adrenalin 2020 Edition teased with "Radeon Boost" technology - VideoCardz.com
> 
> ...



Interessant. Mal gespannt ob die Umsetzung was taugt, ich bin skeptisch.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Dezember 2019)

Nutze immer Wattman, OK Untervolte und um die 1700 Mhz aber nie Probleme damit.
Mit den Treibern übernimmt sich AMD teilweise, man sollte dort anpacken wo man hinterherhinkt nicht alles in die Treiber packen.
Was Zuviel wird ist einfach Zuviel.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Dezember 2019)

Moin Leute,

den Thread verfolge ich ab und zu mal da ich schon länger mit dem Gedanke spiele auf eine 5700 XT zu upgraden. Freesync Monitor besitze ich schon. Das der Unterschied zur meiner Aktuellen 1080 nicht so riesig ist weiß ich. Aber der Basteldrang ist höher 

Aktuell scheint ja die Saphire Nitro so die Karte zu sein mit dem besten Kühler. Wie sieht es aber mit Uv aus bzw wo liegt bei den Karten der Sweetspot zwischen Verbrauch und Leistung. 
Da ich auch den 3900x drin habe, könnte es eventuell eng werden mit dem 500W straight power NT?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Dezember 2019)

wäre wiederum ziemlich lahm wenn Boost nur in ein Paar Spielen funktioniert ^^

RIS for DirectX 11 and Integer Scaling confirmed. - Amd - Reddit


aber RIS für alle APIs wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Dezember 2019)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> den Thread verfolge ich ab und zu mal da ich schon länger mit dem Gedanke spiele auf eine 5700 XT zu upgraden. Freesync Monitor besitze ich schon. Das der Unterschied zur meiner Aktuellen 1080 nicht so riesig ist weiß ich. Aber der Basteldrang ist höher
> 
> ...



Du kannst mit dieser CPU und der Karte (fast) alles machen was du willst, das Netzteil wird dir reichen.
Von der Leistung lohnt es sich, wie du schon sagt, nicht wirklich. Das mit dem Basteldrang kann ich aber nur allzu gut verstehen.

Die Sapphire Nitro+ ist natürlich sehr gut, aber die Red Devil und die MSI GamingX sind auch prima.
180 Watt mit Undervolting ist mmn. ziemlich gut.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Dezember 2019)

Die 1080 wandert in den Pc meiner Freundin. Also ganz sinnlos ist es nicht 

Wie sieht der Unterschied zwischen pcie 3.0 und 4.0. Mal heißt es es bringt viel und dann wieder nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Dezember 2019)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Die 1080 wandert in den Pc meiner Freundin. Also ganz sinnlos ist es nicht
> 
> Wie sieht der Unterschied zwischen pcie 3.0 und 4.0. Mal heißt es es bringt viel und dann wieder nicht.



In FHD mehr als in höheren Auflösungen. Sobald die Kommunikation zwischen Ram/Cpu eine große Rolle spielt macht sich das bemerkbar.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> In FHD mehr als in höheren Auflösungen. Sobald die Kommunikation zwischen Ram/Cpu eine große Rolle spielt macht sich das bemerkbar.



Also könnte ich in 1440p Zocken ohne wirklichen Verlust? Benutze einen FHD Monitor mit 144Hz


----------



## zulu1024 (8. Dezember 2019)

Hallo in die Runde. Aufgrund des basteldrangs+Weihnachtsgeld+gutes Angebot, habe ich mir nun doch (mal wieder) eine 5700xt geholt. Diesmal die MSI gaming x 5700xt. Sie ist Super leise und wird nur von den Gehäuselüftern übertönt. So soll es sein! Selbst bei 1300-1500rpm aus meinem Gehäuse nicht wahrzunehmen.
Nur machen mir die Temperaturen doch ein wenig Sorgen. Speicher z.b. wird bis 90°C warm, aber auch bei gut aufgeheizten Raum. Eine Bewährungsprobe für den Sommer könnte man sagen.

Jedenfalls kann ich weder mit GPU-z noch mit hwinfo64 die Mem Vrm1&2 Temperaturen auslesen. Keinerlei Ausschlag, es bleibt bei 0°C. Hat jemand ebenfalls die besagte Karte und kann mir sagen, ob die Werte dort ebenfalls nicht ausgelesen werden oder doch?

Da Navi mehrere Konstanten nutzt für die abzurufende Leistung (in erster Linie Temperaturen) Frage ich mich, ob diese Fehlenden Werte, sich negativ auswirken können... Sonst würde ich die Karte wahrscheinlich lieber umtauschen wollen...
Die Karte besitzt 2 Lüfter. Einer wird über den vorderen Port auf dem pcb geregelt und einer über den hinteren...


----------



## Gast1659561002 (8. Dezember 2019)

ich habe ne Red Devil und dort werden die auch nicht angezeigt - ich tippe mal das "muss" so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zulu1024 (8. Dezember 2019)

Ok, danke für deine Antwort. Ich hatte zuvor mal ein Referenz Modell, da ging es Anfangs auch nicht, fällt mir gerade ein, erst mit einem Update. Vielleicht kommt da noch was. Aber damit kann ich auch so leben.


----------



## hks1981 (8. Dezember 2019)

zulu1024 schrieb:


> Ok, danke für deine Antwort. Ich hatte zuvor mal ein Referenz Modell, da ging es Anfangs auch nicht, fällt mir gerade ein, erst mit einem Update. Vielleicht kommt da noch was. Aber damit kann ich auch so leben.



Lege einen Lüfter auf die Backplate der MSI wo der Speicher ist und lasse ihm draufpusten schon sind es 5-7c weniger am Speicher! Mit UV bei gleichen Takt also von 1,2 auf 1,1v mal grob wird es nochmals um 3-5c kühler!


----------



## zulu1024 (8. Dezember 2019)

Hah, so wie ich es auch auf der Referenzkarte mit artic iv auch schon hatte  Ich probiere erstmal was am Air flow I'm Gehäuse zu optimieren.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (8. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also als erstes würde ich denk ich mal den Wattman verwenden und nicht die Asus Software.
> Der zweite Screen sieht ja schon mal deutlich besser aus auch von den Temps her.
> Der Verbrauch ist aber immer noch sehr hoch wenn du mal vergleichst wie die meisten Navis hier mit 180-190W laufen.
> Da kommst du mit Sicherheit auch hin.



Hi

Gibt es eine gute Übersicht, was den Wattman betrifft. Ich werde mit Adrenalin irgendwie nicht richtig warm, oder hat es da Alternativen?
Das mit AMD Software oft alles besser geht als mit der Herstellersoftware, durfte ich auch schon bei meiner R9 380 erleben, aber das lag einfach an der teils schlechten Version der Asus Software, die nicht sauber mit der Karte arbeiten wollte. Spätere Versionen funktionierten dann problemlos.


----------



## RX480 (8. Dezember 2019)

Also ich würde bei Deinem Setting bleiben. Das sind weniger V als bei der neuen Devil@h2o und Dein eff. Takt ist auch in der Drehe. Was will man mehr mit ner Air. 
50..100Mhz weniger könnten natürlich sparsamer sein. Der Tipp von hks mit dem zusätzlichen Lüfter, auf die Backplate legen, funzt auch bei Dir.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Dezember 2019)

0x22h auf Twitter: "Wow, AMD's new driver has a completely different interface. It's great."

0x22h auf Twitter: "And significant performance improvements,at least in 3dmark"


----------



## Gurdi (9. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> 0x22h auf Twitter: "Wow, AMD's new driver has a completely different interface. It's great."
> 
> 0x22h auf Twitter: "And significant performance improvements,at least in 3dmark"



Jeah, das hört sich gut an 
Ich liebe die Dezembertreiber bei AMD.


----------



## openSUSE (9. Dezember 2019)

Hmm, also warum nur gibt es RIS nicht für DX11? Also wenn sie eh vorhatten einen "neuen" DX11 Treiber zu schreiben, dann werden die RIS sicher nicht mehr in den alten/obsoleten DX11 Treiber "basteln".
Kommt RIS nun für DX11? *Wink Zaunpfahl usw*


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Dezember 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Hmm, also warum nur gibt es RIS nicht für DX11? Also wenn sie eh vorhatten einen "neuen" DX11 Treiber zu schreiben, dann werden die RIS sicher nicht mehr in den alten/obsoleten DX11 Treiber "basteln".
> Kommt RIS nun für DX11? *Wink Zaunpfahl usw*



wird wohl ziemlich sicher für DX11 kommen

hat sich AMD ja gestern selbst geleakt

siehe



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wäre wiederum ziemlich lahm wenn Boost nur in ein Paar Spielen funktioniert ^^
> 
> RIS for DirectX 11 and Integer Scaling confirmed. - Amd - Reddit
> 
> ...


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (9. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Also ich würde bei Deinem Setting bleiben. Das sind weniger V als bei der neuen Devil@h2o und Dein eff. Takt ist auch in der Drehe. Was will man mehr mit ner Air.
> 50..100Mhz weniger könnten natürlich sparsamer sein. Der Tipp von hks mit dem zusätzlichen Lüfter, auf die Backplate legen, funzt auch bei Dir.



Danke, das macht mir Mut. In der aktuellen Ausgabe hat man sich ja auch mit Navi RAM tuning auseinandergesetzt. fazit. Etwas UV ist sparsamer und besser als OC, weil die Karte ziemlich gut optimiert sind.
Klar, das gibt einerseits Grund zum Meckern, weil man ja immer Potential in Beide richtungen erhofft. Andererseits zeigt es doch, dass AMD ziemlich gute Arbeit gemacht hat und Hardware ans Optimum/Maximum bringt, ohne dass man viel eingreifen muss.

Mit RAM UV werde ich mich noch etwas beschäftigen. Ich habe kein Problem mit der Leistung der Karte, sondern mit der Lautstärke, die Asus da als Serie anbietet. Egal ob OC oder Silent, soviel tut sich da nicht...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2019)

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "🔥 Home
🔥 Gaming
🔥 Streaming
🔥 Performance
🔥 VideoCardz*

are the new nav tabs on Adrenalin 2020 Edition.

* waiting for approval."


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2019)

Scheinen ja was im Köcher zu haben.Sollen den Treiber endlich relasen.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2019)

Am 24ten ist Weihnachten, habt doch etwas Geduld. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (10. Dezember 2019)

Der 12 ist auch ein schöner Tag.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2019)

Ihr liegt wohl beide falsch ^^

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "🔥 Adrenalin 2020 available today 🔥"


----------



## openSUSE (10. Dezember 2019)

Hoffentlich keine ältere Version. :O


----------



## RX480 (10. Dezember 2019)

Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Mit RAM UV werde ich mich noch etwas beschäftigen. Ich habe kein Problem mit der Leistung der Karte, sondern mit der Lautstärke, die Asus da als Serie anbietet. Egal ob OC oder Silent, soviel tut sich da nicht...



Der Vram kann nur mit der inoffizieln Version vom MPT untervoltet werden. Ist net bei Dir erforderlich.
Das bringt auch insgesamt kaum geringere Temps.
Wenn Dich der Lüfter stört gibts 2 Wege: Fps-Limit oder Takt runter.

Du kannst ja mal den GPU-Takt im Asustool um 100MHz runternehmen auf 2010 und dann austesten wie sehr Du mit der Spannung runter kannst in 10mV-Schritten. Mit Fps-Limit inGame merkt man eh kaum einen Unterschied.
Die minFps bleiben ja gleich.
Ansonsten könntest Du mal vorsichtig im Asustool testen ob mehr Vram-Takt 1780-1900 geht. Das bringt dann zum Ausgleich wieder 1-2 mehr Fps. Im Heaven-Benchmark sieht man gut, ob Artefakte kommen, dann  ca. 20MHz drunter einstellen.
UNIGINE Benchmarks


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2019)

AMD announces Radeon Adrenalin 2020 Edition drivers - VideoCardz.com


"Image Sharpening

    Clearer details where they matter, with less than 2% impact on performance
    Adds DX11 games
    Control degree of sharpness
    Toggle on/off while in game
"

jezz anpassbar ... nice


----------



## openSUSE (10. Dezember 2019)

Selbst ich verstehe AMD nicht wirklich immer. Wieso will man heute relasen wenn man a) unbedingt WHQL relasen möchte und b) WHQL _noch_ nicht vorliegt?
Egal, nun scheint es ja in 1-2 Stunden doch noch heute zu klappen.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (10. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Vram kann nur mit der inoffizieln Version vom MPT untervoltet werden. Ist net bei Dir erforderlich.
> Das bringt auch insgesamt kaum geringere Temps.
> Wenn Dich der Lüfter stört gibts 2 Wege: Fps-Limit oder Takt runter.
> 
> ...



Danke, das mit dem Takt weiter runter werde ich mal ausprobieren... Fram Limiter hat erst einmal für nen Shock gesorgt, denn ich hab natürlich den benchmark laufen lassen und fast 10min gesucht, wo 1000punkte geblieben sind.  Hehe 

Aber nach studieren des Artikels zum Navi RAm Tuning werde ich definitiv den RAM Takt nicht höher schrauben.
UV ohne Takteinbußen ist mir erst einmal lieber. Im RAM ist die Karte meiner Meinung nach ausgereizt, mehr als beim GPU Takt. UV nehme ich als Stromsparbonus mit, egal ob es etwas weniger Temp bringt oder nicht. Nicht Vorhandener Stromkonsum muss auch nicht als Wärme rausgeschaufelt werden, das wird schon so sein, wenn evtl auch nicht sofort darstellbar.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2019)

Beim Navispeicher bringt wirklich nur Undervolting was mit dem erweiterten MPT. Die Vorteile durch OV sind marginal


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Beim Navispeicher bringt wirklich nur Undervolting was mit dem erweiterten MPT. Die Vorteile durch OV sind marginal



wieviel Undervolt geht denn bei 875 MHz?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Dezember 2019)

Musst du mal schaun was HKS oder so gemacht haben, habe nicht mehr genau in Erinnerung. Mein Speicher ist übertaktet, ich undervolte nichts außer es lässt sich mit Overclocking kombiniere.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Dezember 2019)

neuer Treiber



IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Gut ist wohl das bis zu 10% angeblich mehr Leistung mit diesem Treiber kommen soll. Da bin ich gespannt, das wäre dann gute Arbeit.


----------



## IphoneBenz (10. Dezember 2019)

Ok  xD

Edit: Es sollen sogar 12% sein in bestimmten Spielen


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (10. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wieviel Undervolt geht denn bei 875 MHz?



laut Artikel  PCGH01/2020 von (dn) also von David Ney
0,8V mit Taktung 875Mhz  
 0,75V mit 800Mhz

6% weniger Stom kann ich gut mit Leben, weil es mich nicht einschränkt.


OC war teilweise kritisch mit 905bis 925Mhz und 0,962V, Kostet viel, brachte aber wenig bis garnichts, selbst bei speicherlastigen Titeln. getestet wurden Total War three Kingdoms, Battlefield5 und Forza horizon 4 in FHD und UHD
Teilweise war runtertakten auf 800MHz mit 0,75V fast genauso effektiv, was die FPS anging, in UHD sogar teils dem OC überlegen!

Aussage im Artikel: "_Die Karte nutzt die geringer Speicherspannung offenbar effizient für höhere GPU Taktraten aus."_
Wie genau das so arbeitet, das bleibt nochmal genauer zu erörtern.

PS: heute den 19.12.1 bekommen,

wo bleibt der 19.12.2 ??????


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. Dezember 2019)

Funktioniert eig AMD Link bei einem von euch? Ich bekomme nur den Fehler "Dienst nicht verfügbar", kann allerdings meinen PC mit dem Port vom Handy aus anpingen o.O


----------



## drstoecker (11. Dezember 2019)

der neue wundertreiber ist ready 

https://www.amd.com/de/support/grap...eon-rx-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt-50th


----------



## drstoecker (11. Dezember 2019)

Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> laut Artikel  PCGH01/2020 von (dn) also von David Ney
> 0,8V mit Taktung 875Mhz
> 0,75V mit 800Mhz
> 
> ...



ist jetzt on, kannste runterladen!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> durch den neuen Treiber is mein VRAM jezz permanent hoch getaktet
> 
> ich hau dann mal wieder den Alten drauf





hat das sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Edelhamster (11. Dezember 2019)

Hatte gestern einmal nen Auslesefehler bzgl. anliegender mV, aber bei der VII. Das hat ein Systemneustart behoben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich meld mich auch mal zurück  Hatte die letzten Tage/Woche viel am Hut. 

Gibts noch mehr Probleme mit dem neuen 19.2.2? Am meisten freu ich mich auf RIS in DX11 Titeln. Ich will aber ungnerne nen Treiber drauf hauen der wieder neue Probleme verursacht.
Ich weiß nämlich nicht warum, aber seit dem 19.2.1 läuft CoD noch instabiler als vorher. Ganz zu Release lief das Game mit 1950@1050. Mit dem nächsten Treiber musste ich runter auf 1946 und es lief lange Zeit stabil. Seit dem letzten Treiber läuft nicht mal mehr das stabil. Schon noch wenigen Runden Blackscreen. Hatte die Schnauze voll das immer wieder auszutesten und bin jetzt auf 1935. 
Mit dem VRAM der Verdacht hat sich nicht bestätigt. Egal ob 875 oder 900, es verändert gar nichts an den Problemen. Ich hab einfach nur ein paar % weniger Leistung. 

Das Austesten ist nämlich echt aufwendig wenn die Blackscreens teils sehr unregelmäßig teilweise in Abständen von mehreren TAGEN sind. Und da CoD auch so oft Patches bekommt, ist es immer schwer zu wissen, obs jetzt letztendlich am Treiber liegt oder am Patch. Aber ist ja auch unwichtig, an irgendwas muss es ja liegen, dass ich seit Release kontinuierlich immer mehr den Takt senken muss, damit das Game stabil läuft. Das kann ja wohl nicht sein. 

Statt Hoffnung zu haben, dass mit dem 19.2.2 vielleicht mal wieder mein ursprüngliches Setting läuft, hab ich eher Schiss das es noch instabiler wird 
Also haut mal nen paar Erfahrungen raus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Dezember 2019)

Ich warte auch erstmal ab.... Läuft gerade alles so stabil [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Dezember 2019)

379€! Gilt das mit dem Umtausch noch? Da war doch mal was?

8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## drstoecker (11. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich meld mich auch mal zurück  Hatte die letzten Tage/Woche viel am Hut.
> 
> Gibts noch mehr Probleme mit dem neuen 19.2.2? Am meisten freu ich mich auf RIS in DX11 Titeln. Ich will aber ungnerne nen Treiber drauf hauen der wieder neue Probleme verursacht.
> ...




schreib mal bitte die richtigen Treiber rein, wir sind aktuell bei 19.12.2, sonst wird es unübersichtlich hier.
übrigends liegst nicht immer am Treiber, ob der neue bei dir läuft musst du schon selbst testen. Dafür würde ich aber bei dir vorher alles auf Stock setzen und dann testen.


----------



## drstoecker (11. Dezember 2019)

Jahtari schrieb:


> 379€! Gilt das mit dem Umtausch noch? Da war doch mal was?
> 
> 8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


Denke es geht noch aber das war doch nur der Tausch eins wlp Pads meine ich.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Dezember 2019)

> XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc 3 Ultra: Verbesserungen werden für Thicc 2 übernommen, Hersteller ermöglicht Austausch


https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...hler-der-XFX-Thicc-2-wird-verbessert-1336058/

XFX Revises RX 5700 XT THICC II Cooler, Offers Replacements to Current Owners | TechPowerUp

edit: da wäre es natürlich wissenswert, ob das im Mindstar nun die alte oder doch schon die neue Version ist. In beiden Fällen aber n super Schnäppchen!


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Dezember 2019)

> schreib mal bitte die richtigen Treiber rein, wir sind aktuell bei 19.12.2, sonst wird es unübersichtlich hier.
> übrigends liegst nicht immer am Treiber, ob der neue bei dir läuft musst  du schon selbst testen. Dafür würde ich aber bei dir vorher alles auf  Stock setzen und dann testen.


Sorry, die 1 ist mir abhanden gekommen 
Gut dann mach ich mal den Vorreiter  Hab den Treiber jetzt mal drauf gehauen. 

*Was ich schon mal sagen kann: *
-Die Oberfläche gefällt mir bisher überhaupt nicht. Kann aber alles Gewöhnungssache sein.
-Man kann im Treiber nicht mehr die Maximalwerte sehen von den Temperaturen sondern ausschließlich die aktuellen. Man sieht auch keinen Graph mehr zur Junction Temperature. Herauszoomen geht auch nicht, generell die ganze Werte-Überwachung ist irgendwie Mist. 
-Immerhin keine Probleme mit nicht runter taktendem VRAM, wie weiter oben erwähnt. 
-Warum auch immer, vielleicht auch nur Einbildung, aber RIS sieht bemerkbar besser aus als vorher. 
-Leistungsverbesserung kann ich nicht feststellen, jedenfalls nicht in SP4k oder in CoD, mehr hab ich noch nicht getestet

Erster SP4k Test:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein großer Unterschied, der Hotspot ist ein paar °C wärmer, könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass der PC schon ne ganze Weile an ist und ich auch schon gezockt hab. 
Was mir allerdings direkt ins Auge springt ist der Speicher. 3600 MHz !? Das kann ja wohl nicht. Ist das ein Auslesefehler? Im Treiber hab ich zwar auf 1800 gestellt ja, aber Default war 1750. Also nicht wie beim alten Treiber die 875.

*Edit:*
Der Treiber verursacht nur Probleme bei mir. 
Ich kriege aktuell gar kein UV Setting mehr zum laufen. Nichts läuft mehr stabil, egal ob 1043mV, 1050, oder 1057. Auch mit Takt Anpassungen von +-10MHz nicht.
Gerade eben hat er meinen ganzen PC zum Absturz gebracht, kein Blackscreen. Dazu kommt noch, wenn der Treiber abschmiert und man den PC neustartet lässt er sich nicht mehr öffnen. Erst nach erneutem vollständigen herunterfahren und nochmal starten gehts wieder. 
Ich denke ich hau den alten wieder drauf. 
Bin mal gespannt ob hier noch jemand sowas berichten kann.


----------



## RX480 (11. Dezember 2019)

Mit AMD-CPU sollte man vorsichtshalber nach dem Chipsatztreiber schauen, net das bei der Neuinstall. vom Adrenalin etwas Anderes noch bereinigt wurde.

Adrenalin:
Der Unterschied zum Vorgänger ist das fehlende FRTC. Es gibt nur noch Chill als max.Wert.
Chill in den einzelnen Gameprofilen festlegen. Global ist wohl net so zuverlässig.(x)
(ohne Obergrenze wirds sicher schneller instabil)

Zusätzlich kann man mal den Shadercache löschen. Muss sich dann neu erstmal einruckeln.
Frostbite scheint da extrem zu sein, dauert minutenlang beim Start.(RX56 in SWBF2)
(aufällig hohe CPU-Last und die ersten Bilder kommen dann mit 3fps)

Ansonsten bin ich mit Vega auch vorsichtshalber ein mue beim Takt runter.

(x) Wer noch Hosenträger zum Gürtel möchte, kann den oberen Fps-Wert auch noch in der Registry aktivieren,
weiss nur net, ob das auch tatsächlich wirksam wird, weils ohne Chill net funzt.
ein User im guru3d-Forum
"FRT is gone, but we can edit it by Registry"
Spoiler: Tweak, i have 70FPS (ist sein 00000046)
"KMD_FRTEnabled"=dword:00000001
"KMD_MaxFrameRateRequested"=dword:00000046


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Dezember 2019)

> Mit AMD-CPU sollte man vorsichtshalber nach dem Chipsatztreiber schauen,  net das bei der Neuinstall. vom Adrenalin etwas Anderes noch bereinigt  wurde.


Danke ich schau mal nach.
Aber ich hab auch gar keine Neuinstallation gemacht, nur ganz normales Update. 


> Zusätzlich kann man mal den Shadercache löschen. Muss sich dann neu erstmal einruckeln.


In CoD muss man sowieso nach jedem Treiber Update alle Shader komplett neu installieren. 


> Der Unterschied zum Vorgänger ist das fehlende FRTC. Es gibt nur noch Chill als max.Wert.


Gibts dafür irgendeinen Grund? Find ich ein bisschen sinnfrei. Es gibt immer noch einige Games in denen Chill nicht geht und da hab ich bisher dann FRTC genutzt.


----------



## RX480 (12. Dezember 2019)

Vermutlich sind die schönen neuen Tools wie AntiLag und RadeonBoost net so kompatibel mit dem alten FRTC,
weil ja dann ganz flexibel mit der Grenze umgegangen wird.

Bei guru3d schaut ein netter Kollege sich immer die Unterschiede zum vorherigen Treiber genauer an:
RADEON Adrenalin 2020 - v19.12.2 | Page 7 | guru3D Forums

Eigentlich ist es schon grenzwertig, wenn man jetzt Chill+AntiLag+RadeonBoost gleichzeitig an hat.
Da würde ich als Treiber/GPU nur noch mit dem Kopf wackeln, und mich fragen, was denn nun gilt.
(Vsync+ESync sollten eh aus  und Freesync an sein)
Insofern Hut ab, das es in B3 so gut funzt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Dezember 2019)

Sollte ich DDU benutzen um noch nen 19.11.x drauf zu hauen? Oder Egal?
Ich hab das Gefühl seit dem ersten 19.12.x hab ich mehr Probleme als vorher und deshalb will ich lieber noch n Stück weiter zurück. 19.12.1 wäre auch okay, aber der 19.12.2 ist die reinste Katastrophe bei mir. Da funktioniert echt nix. Freesync macht auch Probleme mit dem.


----------



## RX480 (12. Dezember 2019)

sorry

Verbindungsfehler


----------



## RX480 (12. Dezember 2019)

Der 19.10.1 ist ein WHQL. Den kannste ja als Neuinstallation draufmachen und 
dann beliebig einen 19.11.x drüberbügeln.

Als Neuinstall müßte der eigentlich auch den 19.12.2 sauber entfernen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab jetzt einfach erstmal 19.12.2 deinstalliert (ohne DDU) und einfach nur 19.11.3 installiert. Ist kein WHQL. Egal, ich schau jetzt mal obs besser läuft.

Edit: Läuft wieder alles wie gewohnt, UV läuft, Freesync läuft. Keine Ahnung was mit dem 19.12.2 bei mir schief läuft.


----------



## Komolze (12. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, bei mir läuft der neue Treiber auch sehr schlecht.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Dezember 2019)

Die kleinen Navis sollten auch schon mit dem More Power Tool funktionieren, oder?


----------



## hellm (12. Dezember 2019)

Yep.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Dezember 2019)

hellm schrieb:


> Yep.



Sau nice, danke für die Info ^^
Das Blöde +20% PL in manchen der Karten ist ja auch irgendwie zu ätzend


----------



## Elistaer (13. Dezember 2019)

Was mich an den 5500XT stört ist eher Apple zu verdanken, die müssen ja sehr tief in die Tasche gegriffen haben das AMD keinen voll Ausbau der 5500 im Freien Markt verkauft. 

Die Tests zeigen ja wie knapp der Unterschied zur 1660 ist das wäre eine wirklich gute Alternative gewesen die in Reichweite einer 1660 super kommt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (13. Dezember 2019)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Was mich an den 5500XT stört ist eher Apple zu verdanken, die müssen ja sehr tief in die Tasche gegriffen haben das AMD keinen voll Ausbau der 5500 im Freien Markt verkauft.



Sicher, dass da nicht noch später ne 5600 (XT) reingeschoben wird? Mal davon ab , dass 5500 wohl nur wenige den Endverbrauchermarkt erreichen ... die Markteinführung von Navi  verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz ... aber mal abwarten. Evtl Sammelt AMD ja defekte Chips der 5700er um die als 5500 und 5600er zu verkaufen und die Ausbaute anteildefekten ist garnicht so hoch wie erwartet?  Big Navi droht ja auch noch ...


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2019)

@davidwigald
Bei Uplay kannst Du kostenlos bis zum 18.Dez. Anno testen.

btw.
Wer sich die Thicc II Ultra zum Schnäppchenpreis geholt hat, kann jetzt auch nen Waterblock für 109€ draufschrauben:
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT XFX Thicc II / III | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Die U2 ist immer noch für 379€ im MS. 
z.Vgl.
Die PC Devil@h2o ist auf den normalen Preis von 599€ gefallen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Dezember 2019)

> @davidwigald
> Bei Uplay kannst Du kostenlos bis zum 18.Dez. Anno testen.


Meine wöchentliche Gratis-Spiele-Erinnerung 
Danke für die Info, allerdings bin ich überhaupt nicht so der Strategie Typ. Spiele eigentlich nur Action, Shooter, RPG (wenns hoch kommt)

Btw, es lag wohl doch nicht am Treiber, dass kein UV Setting lief. Nach längerem Testen laufen alle UV Settings mit dem 19.11.3 genauso instabil. 
Es muss also am Game liegen. Wirklich schade. Bin dann jetzt noch ne Stufe höher mit der Spannung auf 1056mV, weil selbst Takt Anpassungen um -15MHz nicht geholfen haben. Hoffe damit bleibts stabil. 
Ich werd dennoch nicht auf den 19.12.2 gehen weil die Frametimes und Freesync auch miserabel waren, das ist mit dem 19.11.3 nicht so.


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2019)

Man steckt net drin!

Es gab ja inzwischen auch ein kum.W10-Update.
Prinzipiell würde ich in so "wechselhaften" Zeiten mal den Hauptspeicher Ram von CL16 auf CL17..18 zurücknehmen.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2019)

Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass da nicht noch später ne 5600 (XT) reingeschoben wird? Mal davon ab , dass 5500 wohl nur wenige den Endverbrauchermarkt erreichen ... die Markteinführung von Navi  verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz ... aber mal abwarten. Evtl Sammelt AMD ja defekte Chips der 5700er um die als 5500 und 5600er zu verkaufen und die Ausbaute anteildefekten ist garnicht so hoch wie erwartet?  Big Navi droht ja auch noch ...



Ich denke da denkst du in die richtige Richtung,man versucht das wirtschaftlich zu gestalten statt auf Biegen und Brechen und mit geringen Stückzahlen Modelle in den Markt zu drücken,hinzu kommt die noch hohe Zahl alter Modelle auf dem Markt.


----------



## RX480 (13. Dezember 2019)

AMD Radeon RX 5600 Series SKUs Feature 6GB and 8GB Variants | TechPowerUp

btw.
Verwunderlicherweise erzählt Einer im 3dC das die Treiberversion vom 12. bei Ihm besser läuft.
(nur hinsichtlich Vram-Takt=konstanter in nem sinnlosen DX11-UE4-Game)
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019/2020 Edition 19.12.x


----------



## Gurdi (13. Dezember 2019)

Also ne beschnitte Variante mit 6GB und eine ohne Einschnitte mit 8GB. Finde ich gut gelöst aufgrund der Konkurrenzkarten auf dem Markt. Immerhin platziert sich Nvidia immer gerne mit weniger Speicher und die ganzen Balkenfetischisten klammern dann gerne den fehlenden Vram samt Energieverbrauch aus.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Dezember 2019)

So Leute meine 5700 XT ist angekommen und eingebaut.
Ist am ende die Red Devil geworden. 

Gibt es so Durchschnittswerte für UV und OC? 
Die Karte läuft mit 1.2 Volt.


----------



## Einbecker41 (13. Dezember 2019)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So Leute meine 5700 XT ist angekommen und eingebaut.
> Ist am ende die Red Devil geworden.
> 
> Gibt es so Durchschnittswerte für UV und OC?
> Die Karte läuft mit 1.2 Volt.


Am besten guckst Du was andere mit der Karte so schaffen, mein Sweetspot liegt bei 1110Vcore und 2060Core Clock macht Ingame Takt ca bis 2008mhz. Auch hier gilt wie immer austesten weil Chiplotterie.


----------



## Einbecker41 (13. Dezember 2019)

Der 19.12.2 Adrenalin ist von der neuen Oberfläche klasse, gefällt mir sehr gut, nach wie vor gibt es immer noch die altbekannten Baustellen.Gespeichertes Profil wird nach wie vor immer noch nicht übernommen bei mir, Windows Schnellstart ist deaktiviert und ich kann machen was ich will, er machts einfach nicht. Mit selbsterstellter Lüfterkurve funzt Zero Fan immer noch nicht. Daher habe ich alles wieder im AB übernommen, und so funktioniert alles wieder.  Monitor Flickering mit Framelock auf 60Fps in UHD, wird durch I Chill verursacht. Daher habe ich es ausgemacht, weil noch schlimmer sonst als mit dem alten Treiber. So geht es jetzt einigermassen, ist aber immer noch nicht weg, sämtliche Lösungsansätze ausprobiert, nichts hilft. Einzige Lösung ist Freesync deaktivieren, dann aber habe ich zuviel Tearing, was bei Anno 1800 extrem stört. Daher spiele ich mit Freesync an und I Chill aus ohne Framebegrenzung, ist der einzige Kompromiss der funktioniert, wenn auch nicht perfect. Schade ist das FRCT rausgenommen wurde. Wann geht Amd endlich diese Probleme mal an, vor allem das Monitor Flickering. Hat jemand schon im Netz eine brauchbare Lösung gefunden? Ich jedenfalls noch nicht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Dezember 2019)

> So Leute meine 5700 XT ist angekommen und eingebaut.
> Ist am ende die Red Devil geworden.
> 
> Gibt es so Durchschnittswerte für UV und OC?
> Die Karte läuft mit 1.2 Volt.


Probier mal so 1043mV, 1050mV, 1056mV in dem Bereich.
Beachte, immer 2mV unter dem Wert einstellen!! Also 1041, 1048, 1054
Takt so weit runter anpassen das es stabil läuft. Wahrscheinlich so im Bereich von 1945-1960 irgendwo wird das sein.
Damit ist die Karte sehr kühl und sparsam


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Info 

Also Standard steht es auf 2090 aber ingame geht die Karte max. auf ca 1980 hoch. 
Ist das normal? Powerlimit hab ich auf 230 Watt erhöht. Bringt kaum Verbesserung. 
Dann auf 2160 mal erhöht dann hab ich einen Blackscreen erhalten.

Warum eigentlich immer 2 mV weniger einstellen?

Werd erstmal schauen wie weit ich mit der Spannung runter kann. Rest lass ich dann mal so. 
Bringt Mem oc noch was?


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Dezember 2019)

Mem oc bringt was, aber man kommt leider nicht sehr weit.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Dezember 2019)

> Also Standard steht es auf 2090 aber ingame geht die Karte max. auf ca 1980 hoch.


Ist normal. 
Du brauchst keinen so hohen Takt, 1950-1970 reichen völlig, wir reden hier von Performance im 2-3% Bereich. Denk daran. 
Mit über 2k Takt wirst du mit der Spannung nicht weit runter kommen. Bei 1960, 1950 Takt sieht das schon anders aus. Und glaub mnir du verlierst du NICHTS an Performance. Ich hab dazu Benchmarks gemacht. In CoD hat der Takt von über 2k auf 1950 runter meine FPS von ~135 auf ~132 verringert. 


> Warum eigentlich immer 2 mV weniger einstellen?


Weil da ein Offset drauf ist. Stellst du 1050 exakt ein, dann sind es im Endeffekt 1-2mV mehr. Da es sowieso nur Stufen gibt bei den Spannungen werden diese 1050 zu dem Offset also zu 1052 sind aber effektiv sogar 1056. Es wird immer aufgerundet zur nächst höheren Stufe. Das heißt wenn du 1050 haben willst, stellst du 1048, 1047 oder 1046 ein. 
Die Abstufungen findest du hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist normal.
> Du brauchst keinen so hohen Takt, 1950-1970 reichen völlig, wir reden hier von Performance im 2-3% Bereich. Denk daran.
> Mit über 2k Takt wirst du mit der Spannung nicht weit runter kommen. Bei 1960, 1950 Takt sieht das schon anders aus. Und glaub mnir du verlierst du NICHTS an Performance. Ich hab dazu Benchmarks gemacht. In CoD hat der Takt von über 2k auf 1950 runter meine FPS von ~135 auf ~132 verringert.
> 
> ...



Gut zu wissen. 
Danke dir 

Ist das auch normal das der Takt sehr hohe Schwankungen hat? der Springt als rum zwischen 1500 und knapp 2000

Edit: Habe mal VSR ausprobiert und habe bei Aktivierung massive Probleme. In NFS Heat habe ich dann noch knapp 80 FPS aber ist mega ruckelig. 
Auf der AMD Seite steht das die Auflösung nicht die passende ist bei 120Hz, aber ich kann keine andere einstellen außer 2560x1440 oder 3200x1800. 
https://www.amd.com/de/technologies/vsr


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Dezember 2019)

> Ist das auch normal das der Takt sehr hohe Schwankungen hat? der Springt als rum zwischen 1500 und knapp 2000


Kommt drauf an wann. Hauptsächlich gibts 3 Szenarien wenn die Karte runter taktet:
1.) Die GPU taktet immer nur so hoch wie sie muss. Läuft das Spiel also flüssig? Hast du keine FPS Drops? Dann ist das schon richtig, dass der Takt schwankt, wenn die Leistung in dem Moment gar nicht benötigt wird. 
2.) Du könntest, je nach Spiel, auch im CPU Limit sein. Dann ist es auch logisch, dass der Takt schwankt. Überprüf das mal, oder nenn das Spiel um das es geht. 
3.) Wie sehen denn deine Hotspot Temps aus? Die können auch dazu führe, dass die Karte runter taktet.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wann. Hauptsächlich gibts 3 Szenarien wenn die Karte runter taktet:
> 1.) Die GPU taktet immer nur so hoch wie sie muss. Läuft das Spiel also flüssig? Hast du keine FPS Drops? Dann ist das schon richtig, dass der Takt schwankt, wenn die Leistung in dem Moment gar nicht benötigt wird.
> 2.) Du könntest, je nach Spiel, auch im CPU Limit sein. Dann ist es auch logisch, dass der Takt schwankt. Überprüf das mal, oder nenn das Spiel um das es geht.
> 3.) Wie sehen denn deine Hotspot Temps aus? Die können auch dazu führe, dass die Karte runter taktet.



Es lag wohl am Powerlimit  Bzw ich hatte das Powerlimit von 180 auf 220 erhöht gehabt aber beim Undervolten ist mir einmal wohl der Treiber gecrasht. Hab es nicht mal mitbekommen. 
Hotspot lag bei max 92 Grad. Ist noch im Rahmen oder? 
Gpu Taktet jetzt zwischen 1900 und 1950 ca. Das dürfte ja jetzt gut sein oder?


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Dezember 2019)

Welche Settings hast du denn jetzt eingestellt im Treiber? Also max Takt und max Spannung? 
Wie der Takt ingame aussieht sagt mir jetzt wenig, weil das eben stark vom Game abhängt. 

92°C schon recht warm. Nichts was irgendwie kritisch ist, aber schon so, dass es zu minimalem runter takten kommen könnte. Selbst mit den UV Settings bist du bei 92°C? Oder war das @Stock?
Wie sieht denn deine Lüfterkurve aus?


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Welche Settings hast du denn jetzt eingestellt im Treiber? Also max Takt und max Spannung?
> Wie der Takt ingame aussieht sagt mir jetzt wenig, weil das eben stark vom Game abhängt.
> 
> 92°C schon recht warm. Nichts was irgendwie kritisch ist, aber schon so, dass es zu minimalem runter takten kommen könnte. Selbst mit den UV Settings bist du bei 92°C? Oder war das @Stock?
> Wie sieht denn deine Lüfterkurve aus?



Takt ist auf 2050 eingestellt und aktuell auf 1100Vcore. 
Lüfterkurve ist noch die vom Silent Profil. 
Stabilität hab ich mit 3D Mark getestet und dabei auf den Takt geachtet. Lüfterkurve werde ich dann noch bisschen anpassen.


----------



## Rabber (13. Dezember 2019)

Also mit meiner 5700xt nitro komme ich mit UV  1.056V bei ca 1950mhz(Real zwischen 1900-1920) in Division 2 DX12 ohne Framelock auf ca. 52 GPU und Hotspot ca 70 Grad.

Das so als Richtwert


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Dezember 2019)

Stell mal Vcore noch deutlich weiter runter. 1100 ist ja echt nur ein schwaches UV. Du brauchst wirklich keine Angst vor Leistungsverlust haben. 
Du musst dafür natürlich den Takt etwas weiter runter drehen. Die 1950 von denen ich sprach meinte ich mit im Treiber auf 1950 stellen, nicht der Ingame wert. Je nachdem wie gut dein Chip ist könnte da aber auch mehr gehen. Ich würd aber auf jeden Fall gucken, dass du mit der Vcore so in den Bereich von 1050 kommst. 

Lüfter würd ich so einstellen, dass sie dich nicht stören. Mich stören z.B. auch 2000 RPM nicht, deshalb lass ich die auch so schnell drehen. Das macht natürlich extrem viel aus gegenüber den 1300 RPM @Stock.



> Also mit meiner 5700xt nitro komme ich mit UV  1.056V bei ca  1950mhz(Real zwischen 1900-1920) in Division 2 DX12 ohne Framelock auf  ca. 52 GPU und Hotspot ca 70 Grad.
> 
> Das so als Richtwert


Dann ist dein Chip sehr ähnlich zu meinem, auch nicht der beste. Deshalb würd mich wirklich brennend interessieren wie weit LordElite hoch kommt mit dem Takt bei ~1050mV oder 1056mV


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Stell mal Vcore noch deutlich weiter runter. 1100 ist ja echt nur ein schwaches UV. Du brauchst wirklich keine Angst vor Leistungsverlust haben.
> Du musst dafür natürlich den Takt etwas weiter runter drehen. Die 1950 von denen ich sprach meinte ich mit im Treiber auf 1950 stellen, nicht der Ingame wert. Je nachdem wie gut dein Chip ist könnte da aber auch mehr gehen. Ich würd aber auf jeden Fall gucken, dass du mit der Vcore so in den Bereich von 1050 kommst.
> 
> Lüfter würd ich so einstellen, dass sie dich nicht stören. Mich stören z.B. auch 2000 RPM nicht, deshalb lass ich die auch so schnell drehen. Das macht natürlich extrem viel aus gegenüber den 1300 RPM @Stock.
> ...



Ich taste mich noch ran ^^ mein Ziel ist es auch so ähnliche Werte zu haben wie ihr 
Bin echt erstaunt wie leise die Karte ist im vergleich zu meiner alten 1080.

Edit: Kann mir jemand das mit dem VSR erklären? Sobald ich das aktiviere und die Auflösung auf 2560x1440 stelle ruckelt das Spiel enorm trotz 80-90 Fps.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe mir jetzt nach dem intensiven Nutzen des AMD Cleanup Utility (Glück mit meiner Intel i7-6700k Basis) wieder den Adrenalin 2019  19.12.1 installiert.

Grafik vom 19.12.2 war recht schick, aber ich konnte damit nicht arbeiten.  Warum muss man auch optik und Technik gleichzeitig ändern? Hätte nicht neue Technik mit alter Oberfläche gereicht?

Welche Tools nutzt ihr so, um die 5700er einzustellen. MPT bin ich vorsichtig, Herstellersoftware wie Asus Tweak II hat auch Grenzen und Macken ... Adreanalin läßt auch nicht alles schön einstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2019)

Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt nach dem intensiven Nutzen des AMD Cleanup Utility (Glück mit meiner Intel i7-6700k Basis) wieder den Adrenalin 2019  19.12.1 installiert.
> 
> Grafik vom 19.12.2 war recht schick, aber ich konnte damit nicht arbeiten.  Warum muss man auch optik und Technik gleichzeitig ändern? Hätte nicht neue Technik mit alter Oberfläche gereicht?
> 
> Welche Tools nutzt ihr so, um die 5700er einzustellen. MPT bin ich vorsichtig, Herstellersoftware wie Asus Tweak II hat auch Grenzen und Macken ... Adreanalin läßt auch nicht alles schön einstellen.



MPT und Treiber.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Dezember 2019)

> Adreanalin läßt auch nicht alles schön einstellen.


Was geht denn mit dem Treiber nicht? 

Und warum vorsichtig mit dem MPT?  Du hast doch immer die Möglichkeit die SPPT wieder aus der Registry zu löschen mit einem Klick.


----------



## JanJake (14. Dezember 2019)

Bin seit ein paar Minuten auch nutzer einer 5700XT, aber habe gerade keine Lust meinen ganzen Schreibtisch umzuräumen und aufzubauen um zu testen ob Eyefinity geht. 

Frage daher: 

Kann eine 5700XT Eyefinity?


----------



## openSUSE (14. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Kann eine 5700XT Eyefinity?


Ja kann sie.


----------



## JanJake (14. Dezember 2019)

Danke! 

Ich glaube ich brauche eine neue CPU. Gerade im 3Dmark Fire Strike nur 18300 Punkte erreicht. Alles @ Stock bei der Karte. CPU 1700 @ 3,7GHz mit 3200er CL16-18-18-38-1T Rams.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Dezember 2019)

Hab jetzt den Takt auf 1999 gestellt und lade Real bei ca. 1900-1920.
Spannung liegt aktuell bei 1030 mV. Hab da wohl ein ganz gutes Exemplar. 

@JanJake mit dem 3900X @Stock und 3466CL14 erreiche ich 22700 Punkte im FireStrike.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Dezember 2019)

Wenn die GPU "Vergleichen" dann lieber SP4k, ist hier geläufiger und da hat auch die CPU nicht sooo sehr rein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Dezember 2019)

> Hab jetzt den Takt auf 1999 gestellt und lade Real bei ca. 1900-1920.
> Spannung liegt aktuell bei 1030 mV. Hab da wohl ein ganz gutes Exemplar.


Wow das ist nicht schlecht!
Nur mal so aus Interesse, könntest du mal einen Benchmark machen mit Superposition in 4k optimized? 
Mit GPU-Z dir die Temps anzeigen lassen, dass es in etwa am Ende so aussieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wow das ist nicht schlecht!
> Nur mal so aus Interesse, könntest du mal einen Benchmark machen mit Superposition in 4k optimized?
> Mit GPU-Z dir die Temps anzeigen lassen, dass es in etwa am Ende so aussieht:
> 
> ...



Kann ich gerne machen. 
Ich lade das gerade runter.

Edit:
Hier mein Ergebnis. Liegt etwas unter deinem, liegt könnte an den 1000 offenen Anwendungen liegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (14. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also ne beschnitte Variante mit 6GB und eine ohne Einschnitte mit 8GB. Finde ich gut gelöst aufgrund der Konkurrenzkarten auf dem Markt. Immerhin platziert sich Nvidia immer gerne mit weniger Speicher und die ganzen Balkenfetischisten klammern dann gerne den fehlenden Vram samt Energieverbrauch aus.



Normal. Auch wenn AMD ne zeitlang nicht wirklich schnelle Karten abgeliefert hat. Ausreichend VRAM für max Lebenszeit hatten die alle. Aber NV wollte halt Geld verdienen und eine möglichst schnell erreichte Altersgrenze via knappem VRAM zu etablieren hat sicherlich in einigen Fällen zum Neukauf geführt. Ich will da nur an die beliebten 960er und 1060er Karten erinnern. An sich top, aber je nach Variante nach 2 Jahren knapp bemessen und mangels VRAM schnell ausgebremst.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Dezember 2019)

Karten wie die 1060/1070 verhungern auch an der zu geringen Shaderzahl deutlich schneller als Ihre Pendants. Die V56 wird immer besser im Vergleich, die 580 hat die 1060 mittlerweile deutlich abgehänkt.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (14. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was geht denn mit dem Treiber nicht?
> 
> Und warum vorsichtig mit dem MPT?  Du hast doch immer die Möglichkeit die SPPT wieder aus der Registry zu löschen mit einem Klick.



MPT kann mir doch , wenn ich blöd bin die Karte zerschießen, oder? Außerdem muss ich mich da mehr reindenken in das Tool, was wo eingestellt werden kann. Aber der Start ist mir noch nicht so klar.  Kann ich dann mein Bios auslesen und dann via ROM laden und dann Änderungen in die Registry schreiben? Meine Strix hat noch kein Rom von Asus per Download. Ati flash Utility, oder einfach ne Referenzkarte 5700XT nehmen? 

ASUS GPU Tweak läßt z.B. keinen GPU Takt unter 2040 Mhz zu, auch der RAM Takt in Wattmann auch nicht unter 875 zu bekommen , In GPU TwekII wird erangezeigt, läßt sich aber auch nicht verstellen. Änderungen werden nicht übernommen. Deswegen die Frage nach einer sicheren Anleitung zum MPT oder einem Alternativprogramm.

PS: ich bin jetzt mit dem 19.12.1 soweit ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Dezember 2019)

> Hier mein Ergebnis. Liegt etwas unter deinem, liegt könnte an den 1000 offenen Anwendungen liegen


Deine Spannung ist niedriger als meine und deine zieht trotzdem mehr Watt. Wie kann das sein? 
Dadurch und durch die ~400RPM weniger als bei mir kommen natürlich die höheren Temps zustande, aber wieso zieht die Karte mit so wenig Vcore noch 200W?
Am Power Limit kanns nicht liegen, ich hab meins ja auch hochgedreht. Versteh ich gerade irgendwie nicht.
Aber richtig guter Chip den du da hast! Bei mir verursacht alles unter 1050mV sofort n Blackscreen auch wenn ich den Takt stark absenke. 

Achso und der Score ist minimal geringer weil dein Speicher nicht übertaktet ist. Das sind die 2-3% die da fehlen. 



> MPT kann mir doch , wenn ich blöd bin die Karte zerschießen, oder?


Im aller schlimmsten Fall kannst du halt den Bios Switch an der Karte umlegen und alles ist wieder beim alten. 


> Aber der Start ist mir noch nicht so klar.  Kann ich dann mein Bios  auslesen und dann via ROM laden und dann Änderungen in die Registry  schreiben? Meine Strix hat noch kein Rom von Asus per Download. Ati  flash Utility, oder einfach ne Referenzkarte 5700XT nehmen?


Das Bios liest du mit GPU-Z aus. 


> PS: ich bin jetzt mit dem 19.12.1 soweit ...


Ganz ehrlich? Das sieht doch super aus. Temps im absolut grünen Bereich, Verbrauch bei 200W vollkommen okay und solange dir die Karte jetzt nicht zu laut ist würd ich da gar nix mehr dran drehen.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Dezember 2019)

Ja hab das Powerlimit eigentlich auf 180Watt limitiert. Aber das ignoriert er gekonnt. 
Genauso wie der nach dem Neustart mein Profil nicht lädt. 
Ist wohl noch bisschen Buggy das ganze.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Dezember 2019)

> Genauso wie der nach dem Neustart mein Profil nicht lädt.


Ist bei mir auch so. Das legt sich nach 3-4 Neustarts wenn du jedes mal das Profil manuell einstellst, irgendwann hat der Treiber sich das gemerkt.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so. Das legt sich nach 3-4 Neustarts wenn du jedes mal das Profil manuell einstellst, irgendwann hat der Treiber sich das gemerkt.



Gott weiß warum, aber das kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Dezember 2019)

Bei 1.035v 200W ist eine Ansage. Da stimmt was nicht. Also meine Karte bei 1.065v bei 1975mhz nimmt sich max 170w bei SP4K und in Games komme ich nie über 165W. Derzeit zocke ich Gears 5 bei 160-165w. Liegt wohl an euren PL welches ihr aufdreht. Meine Karte darf sich beim PL nichts holen, sonst ist ja das UV obsolet.


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2019)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Hier mein Ergebnis. Liegt etwas unter deinem, liegt könnte an ...



Der Unterschied liegt nur am Vram-Takt.



hks1981 schrieb:


> Bei 1.035v 200W ist eine Ansage. Da stimmt was nicht.



Erst mal können W-Angaben von Spikes kommen.(gerade mit PT+10)
Man müsste schon den avg.Verbrauch messen und mit den fps verrechnen.(W/fps)
und
Dann sind einige Customs durstiger als Andere.

Prinzipiell kostet mehr eff.Takt auch mehr W. (also net nur nach der Spannung schauen)
hks hat auch extrem gute Temps, was sicher beim Sparen hilft.(neben seinem guten Chip)


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Dezember 2019)

> Liegt wohl an euren PL welches ihr aufdreht. Meine Karte darf sich beim PL nichts holen, sonst ist ja das UV obsolet.


Meine Karte zieht bei 1,050V immer so ~180W. Egal ob ich das PL auf 0 oder auf +50 stelle. Generell hatte das PL seit ich die Karte hier habe noch nicht ein einziges mal überhaupt irgendeine Wirkung. Es war immer genauso wie mit PL 0. Ich habs eigentlich auch nur fürs gute Gewissen auf +10 stehen


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2019)

Jo,
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das bei Dir der avg.Verbrauch nur bei 175..180W je nach Game liegt.
Du brauchst ja nur mal mit der Mouse über den roten Bereich drüber fahren, dann zeigt Dir GPU-Z den
einzelnen Wert genau an.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt nur am Vram-Takt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe einen viel niedrigeren AVG als Max. Wenn ich schreibe 170W dann ist das bei mir auch der MAX. Ich habe auch mehr als 1900-1920MHZ und das bei 1975MHZ die ich eingestellt habe. 

Bei SP4K geht es nicht unter 1945mhz mit einigen außreißern zu 1970mhz

Anno 1800 was ich sehr häufig spiele zieht bei mir niemals über 165W


----------



## RX480 (15. Dezember 2019)

Huhu
Ist ja auch kein Wunder, bei Deinem guten Chip. Da würde ich auch den ganzen Tag jubeln.
Die Anderen verbrauchen meist ein mue mehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so. Das legt sich nach 3-4 Neustarts wenn du jedes mal das Profil manuell einstellst, irgendwann hat der Treiber sich das gemerkt.


Nicht unbedingt.... Ging bei mir auch nicht... Egal wieviele Neustarts.
Hab dann den Treiber komplett deinstalliert und auch alle AMD Ordner unter C gelöscht..... Dann den Treiber neu installiert. Nun lädt er mein eingestelltes Profil immer [emoji106][emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (15. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Huhu
> Ist ja auch kein Wunder, bei Deinem guten Chip. Da würde ich auch den ganzen Tag jubeln.
> Die Anderen verbrauchen meist ein mue mehr.



Ich glaub gar nicht das ich einen guten Chip habe, sondern würde gerne den Grund wissen warum es bei manchen anderen die teils gleiche Einstellungen haben oder bessere dann trotzdem wärmer sind oder mehr verbraten. Da muss es anscheinend irgendwas geben was dies nicht zulässt oder ähnliches.

Hab auch mal verschiedene Tools verwendet zum auslesen, weil ich schon dachte das meine Werte eventuell falsch sind im GPU-Z aber auch mit dem anderen Tool wie der von AMD selbst ist es immer ident.


----------



## LordEliteX (15. Dezember 2019)

Also ingame geht die Karte auch nie auf 200W. 
In der Regel so zwischen 140 - 180 Watt. Aber schon seltsam das die Karte sich ab und an die 200 Watt genehmigt hat trotz eingestelltem Powerlimit.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (15. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Deine Spannung ist niedriger als meine und deine zieht trotzdem mehr Watt. Wie kann das sein?
> Dadurch und durch die ~400RPM weniger als bei mir kommen natürlich die höheren Temps zustande, aber wieso zieht die Karte mit so wenig Vcore noch 200W?
> Am Power Limit kanns nicht liegen, ich hab meins ja auch hochgedreht. Versteh ich gerade irgendwie nicht.
> Aber richtig guter Chip den du da hast! Bei mir verursacht alles unter 1050mV sofort n Blackscreen auch wenn ich den Takt stark absenke.
> ...



Danke, das macht mir mut mit diesem Hitzewunder aus der Schachtel. Asus liefert gutes Zeug, bekommt es aber mit dem Silent bios nicht hin, was vernünftiges als Alternative zu OC BIOS aufzustellen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Version von GPU-Z ändert auch nichts an den ausgelesenen knapp 200W für die Graka. Nun ja, ich bin schon 220W bei der R9 380 Strix gewohnt gewesen ... insoweit alles ok.

Wo bekomme ich jetzt ne gute Anleitung für das MPT her, damit ich die ausgetesteten Werte mir sichern kann?

PS: Bios der ASUS ROG habe ich ausgelesen und bei Techpowerup auch hinterlegt.

Was ich noch bemerke: Die 5700XT benötigt immer massiv viel frischluft. Ich habe die Möglichkeit viel frischluft durch meinen Frontlüfter ins gehäuse zu drücken ... 200er Noctua. Das macht enorm etwas mit dem Temps, wie man sieht. ... und ich höre ihn immer noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## LordEliteX (15. Dezember 2019)

Ist das normal das die Radeon Software so oft abstürzt/hängenbleibt? 
Also langsam regt mich das echt auf.

Nutz jemand das VSR? Ich kann das nicht nutzen da jedes Spiel damit ruckelt trotz genügend FPS.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Dezember 2019)

> In der Regel so zwischen 140 - 180 Watt. Aber schon seltsam das die  Karte sich ab und an die 200 Watt genehmigt hat trotz eingestelltem  Powerlimit.


Ok dann ist evtl doch nur ein Leistungspeak? Du könntest ja nochmal den SP4k Benchmark machen und dann am Ende mal über den roten Graphen in GPU-Z mit dem Mauszeiger gehen und dann siehst du ja wo größtenteils der Verbrauch liegt. Ein kurzer Peak kann halt mal passieren. Bspw. bei mir passiert das mit dem Hotspot. Wenn ich zocke und GPU-Z laufen lassen, sagt er mir mein maximaler Hotspot wäre 88 Grad. Wenn ich aber in GPU-Z über die rote Kurve gehe, dann seh ich nicht einen einzigen Wert über 79 Grad. Das scheint wirklich nur für ne Sekunde oder so mal kurz zu peaken, vielleicht auch ein Auslesefehler ich weiß es nicht. Ich kanns in dem Graph wie gesagt noch nicht mal erkennen. Deshalb sage ich auch ich hab nen Hotspot von ~80° und nicht 88°. Weil es nun mal nicht der Fall ist zu 99,99% der Zeit 


> Ist das normal das die Radeon Software so oft abstürzt/hängenbleibt?
> Also langsam regt mich das echt auf.


Was genau meinst du? Blackscreen? Fehlermeldung? Was genau passiert beim Absturz?



> Neue Version von GPU-Z ändert auch nichts an den ausgelesenen knapp 200W  für die Graka. Nun ja, ich bin schon 220W bei der R9 380 Strix gewohnt  gewesen ... insoweit alles ok.


Finde die Werte immer noch völlig ok. Solange die Temps top sind (und das sind sie ja offensichtlich) und die Karte leise genug ist, wäre mir alles andere ehrlich gesagt Wurst, dann könnte die sich von mir aus auch 250W ziehen. UV betreibe ich ja nicht wegen dem Stromverbrauch, sondern um bei angemessener Lautstärke gute Temps zu haben. 


> Was ich noch bemerke: Die 5700XT benötigt immer massiv viel frischluft.  Ich habe die Möglichkeit viel frischluft durch meinen Frontlüfter ins  gehäuse zu drücken ... 200er Noctua. Das macht enorm etwas mit dem  Temps, wie man sieht. ... und ich höre ihn immer noch nicht wirklich.


Kann ich absolut bestätigen, besonders die Karten bei denen die Hitze nicht nach hinten abtransportiert wird sondern zu den Seiten. 


> Wo bekomme ich jetzt ne gute Anleitung für das MPT her, damit ich die ausgetesteten Werte mir sichern kann?


MPT würd ich erstmal nur für die Lüfter verwenden. 
Die UV Werte mit dem MPT funktionieren irgendwie nicht, jedenfalls bei mir und bei hks war es so, dass der Max Takt nie richtig übernommen wurde.


----------



## LordEliteX (15. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ok dann ist evtl doch nur ein Leistungspeak? Du könntest ja nochmal den SP4k Benchmark machen und dann am Ende mal über den roten Graphen in GPU-Z mit dem Mauszeiger gehen und dann siehst du ja wo größtenteils der Verbrauch liegt. Ein kurzer Peak kann halt mal passieren. Bspw. bei mir passiert das mit dem Hotspot. Wenn ich zocke und GPU-Z laufen lassen, sagt er mir mein maximaler Hotspot wäre 88 Grad. Wenn ich aber in GPU-Z über die rote Kurve gehe, dann seh ich nicht einen einzigen Wert über 79 Grad. Das scheint wirklich nur für ne Sekunde oder so mal kurz zu peaken, vielleicht auch ein Auslesefehler ich weiß es nicht. Ich kanns in dem Graph wie gesagt noch nicht mal erkennen. Deshalb sage ich auch ich hab nen Hotspot von ~80° und nicht 88°. Weil es nun mal nicht der Fall ist zu 99,99% der Zeit



Schau ich gleich nochmal nach



> Was genau meinst du? Blackscreen? Fehlermeldung? Was genau passiert beim Absturz?



Ich kann die Software nicht mehr öffnen. Erst wenn ich die im Task Manager beende kann ich die Software wieder öffnen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Dezember 2019)

> Ich kann die Software nicht mehr öffnen. Erst wenn ich die im Task Manager beende kann ich die Software wieder öffnen.


Hast du den 19.12.2 drauf? 
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit dem auch, immer wenn es Blackscreens gab beim Ausloten des UV und anschließendem Neustart ließ sich die Software nicht mehr öffnen. Erst nach einem weiteren Neustart gings. Auch ein Grund wieso ich jetzt wieder zurück auf 19.11.3 gegangen bin.


----------



## LordEliteX (15. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hast du den 19.12.2 drauf?
> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit dem auch, immer wenn es Blackscreens gab beim Ausloten des UV und anschließendem Neustart ließ sich die Software nicht mehr öffnen. Erst nach einem weiteren Neustart gings. Auch ein Grund wieso ich jetzt wieder zurück auf 19.11.3 gegangen bin.



Jap hab den neuesten drauf. 
Aber bei mir gab es weder blackscreens oder sonst was. Ich werde das mal weiter im Auge behalten.

Hab nochmal den SP4k laufen lassen. Diesmal hat er das Powerlimit nicht missachtet und ist schön bei 190 +/- 2-3 Watt geblieben. Nur einmal hab ich gesehen wie er auf 199 gegangen ist.
Takt war im Schnitt bei knapp 1900 Mhz

Edit: 1030 mV laufen nicht stabil. Beim Zocken einen netten Blackscreen erhalten. Teste jetzt mit 1040 mV.


----------



## drstoecker (15. Dezember 2019)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ist das normal das die Radeon Software so oft abstürzt/hängenbleibt?
> Also langsam regt mich das echt auf.
> 
> Nutz jemand das VSR? Ich kann das nicht nutzen da jedes Spiel damit ruckelt trotz genügend FPS.


Haste in der win Anzeige die richtige hz eingestellt?


----------



## openSUSE (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich verstehe es nicht, bei mir läuft der Treiber erste Sahne. Also so langsam will ich auch mal Probleme mit dem Teil haben, fühle mich gemobbt.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Dezember 2019)

Sinnfreies aufhängen des Treibermenüs habe ich am Laptop auch beobachten können, das kann aber ganz unterschiedliche Gründe bei Vega M GL haben. Ich hab noch mal nen Cleaninstall gemacht, mal sehn ob das was ändert.


----------



## LordEliteX (15. Dezember 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Haste in der win Anzeige die richtige hz eingestellt?



Monitor ist unter Win auf 144 Hz gestellt. 
In 1080p läuft alles butterweich. Aber sobald VSR an ist fühlt es sich ruckelig an.
Habe Testweise die Fps auf 80 Limitiert wie wenn ich in 1440p zocke und es läuft einfach flüssiger. 

Muss noch was eingestellt werden? Muss ich im Windows die Auflösung auch hochstellen? Dachte ingame reicht.

Edit: Gerade mal auf 60 Fps eingestellt. Scheint als würde er bei der VSR auf 60 Hz gehen.


----------



## openSUSE (15. Dezember 2019)

Beim VSR Einschalten kann es idR vorkommen, dass der Monitor (der auf 144Hz stand) auf 60Hz gestellt wird. Einfach wieder umstellen. 
Nutze atm sehr viel VSR und habe mit dem neuen Treiber kein Problem damit, im gegenteil.


----------



## LordEliteX (15. Dezember 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Beim VSR Einschalten kann es idR vorkommen, dass der Monitor (der auf 144Hz stand) auf 60Hz gestellt wird. Einfach wieder umstellen.
> Nutze atm sehr viel VSR und habe mit dem neuen Treiber kein Problem damit, im gegenteil.



Monitor steht aber noch auf 144 Hz. 
Ich teste es mal morgen bei anderen Spielen. Habe es bisher nur bei Division 2 und NFS Heat getestet.


----------



## openSUSE (15. Dezember 2019)

The Division 2 geht hier mit VSR, mein Monitor zeigt mir auch die "Hz" Zahl an.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Dezember 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> The Division 2 geht hier mit VSR, mein Monitor zeigt mir auch die "Hz" Zahl an.



Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht ^^ werd ich heute mittag mal nachschauen was meiner dann anzeigt.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Dezember 2019)

Moin Leute,

hat jemand das Performance Logging mit dem Adrenalin 2020 schon probiert? Taxxor und ich haben es auf seinem Sys mit der Vega 56 getestet. Das lief alles andere als zuverlässig. Größtenteils wurde die Logging-Datei nicht erzeugt. Hintergrund ist, dass wir einen Support dieser Logging Dateien in CX integrieren wollen. Wenn das allover buggy ist, wird das erstmal nach hinten geschoben.

Greetz


----------



## openSUSE (16. Dezember 2019)

Habe gerade einige male mitloggen lassen (5700XT) und auch das erhalten was zu erwarten war. 
Gab es da in einem speziellen Spiel Probleme oder grundsätzlich?


----------



## gaussmath (16. Dezember 2019)

Das Problem bestand grundsätzlich.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Dezember 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> The Division 2 geht hier mit VSR, mein Monitor zeigt mir auch die "Hz" Zahl an.



Monitor zeigt 144 Hz an, FPS sind auch weit über 60 (im schnitt zwischen 90 - 100) 
Anfühlen tut es sich wie 60 und wenn ich die Fps auf 60 limitiere, merke ich keinen unterschied. 

Unter 1080p ist alles normal. Sollte ich den Treiber vielleicht mal neu installieren?


----------



## openSUSE (16. Dezember 2019)

Hmm, habe nun extra mal COD mit VSR gespielt, zumindest dies macht keine Probleme.
Ich würde mal alles im Treiber deaktivieren und nur VSR an lassen.

Ich nutze bei meinem 240Hz Monitor kein EnhancedSync, du vielleicht?
Neuer AMD-Treiber: Probleme mit Enhanced Sync sollen behoben werden - Workaround für Gothic Remake 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...t-Enhanced-Sync-sollen-gefixt-werden-1339437/

EDIT:
Wenn jemand DDU nutzt, dann bitte die neue Version v18.0.2.1.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Dezember 2019)

Im Treiber ist alles deaktiviert bis auf FreeSync. 
Hab den Treiber mal neu installiert und werde mal testen.

Edit: Läuft immer noch wie Schei**


----------



## hks1981 (16. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwie hat das MPT Tool mit dem neuen Treiber Schluckauf (Ruckler im Game und Bench).Wenn ich es deaktiviere klappt alles wunderbar. Schade mochte es besonders für die Fan Einstellungen.


----------



## openSUSE (16. Dezember 2019)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Im Treiber ist alles deaktiviert bis auf FreeSync.
> Hab den Treiber mal neu installiert und werde mal testen.
> 
> Edit: Läuft immer noch wie Schei**



Kannst du auch mal FreeSync Komplett (im Treiber!) ausstellen. (game natürlich neu starten)


----------



## JanJake (16. Dezember 2019)

Bin erst seit kurzem 5700 XT nutzer, wollte mal fragen, ob es normal ist, dass ich beim Zocken von NFS Heat (da viel es mir auf) es normal ist, dass die Karte einen Hot Spot von 90°C hat? Kommt mir alles etwas sehr warm vor. Oder sind die 7nm Karte alles solche Hitzköpfe? 

Modell ist eine Asus TUF OC Gaming. 

Meine vorherige R9 390 bekam ich kaum auf 80°C dabei war sogar noch der Verbrauch um 100W höher!


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Bin erst seit kurzem 5700 XT nutzer, wollte mal fragen, ob es normal ist, dass ich beim Zocken von NFS Heat (da viel es mir auf) es normal ist, dass die Karte einen Hot Spot von 90°C hat? Kommt mir alles etwas sehr warm vor. Oder sind die 7nm Karte alles solche Hitzköpfe?
> 
> Modell ist eine Asus TUF OC Gaming.
> 
> Meine vorherige R9 390 bekam ich kaum auf 80°C dabei war sogar noch der Verbrauch um 100W höher!



Da hast du dir mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit eines der schlechtesten Modelle ausgesucht :/
YouTube
nichmal die non XT ist da toll ...
Radeon RX 5700 Red Dragon und TUF im Test - ComputerBase


Aber die 7nm Karten laufen eh sehr warm, wenn man es mit Hawaii vergleicht.
1. Kann man jetzt die Hotspot Temp auslesen
2. Sind die Strukturen durch 7nm sehr klein
3. Durch 7nm ist die Chipgröße auch sehr klein -> also mehr Watt pro mm² -> wärmer.


----------



## JanJake (16. Dezember 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Da hast du dir mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit eines der schlechtesten Modelle ausgesucht :/
> YouTube
> nichmal die non XT ist da toll ...
> Radeon RX 5700 Red Dragon und TUF im Test - ComputerBase



Sie war halt günstig. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Normal ist es mir nämlich egal von wem die Karte ist und was drauf steht, zu 99% benutze ich die Karte eh @ Stock. Daher kaufe ich eben das günstigste. Bei der 390 war es die PCS+ von Powercoler, die trotz dessen das beste Kühlsystem hat. Neben der Sapphire. 

Liegt es an der Karte selbst, wie die gebaut ist, oder nur am Kühler? Weil nen anderen Kühler kann ich da immer noch iwann drauf schnallen. 



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Aber die 7nm Karten laufen eh sehr warm, wenn man es mit Hawaii vergleicht.
> 1. Kann man jetzt die Hotspot Temp auslesen
> 2. Sind die Strukturen durch 7nm sehr klein
> 3. Durch 7nm ist die Chipgröße auch sehr klein -> also mehr Watt pro mm² -> wärmer.



Ja gut, ich bin von 28nm jetzt auf 7nm. Da tat sich schon viel. Aber nach 4 Jahren wurde es mal Zeit für was neues.


----------



## EyRaptor (16. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Sie war halt günstig. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum. Normal ist es mir nämlich egal von wem die Karte ist und was drauf steht, zu 99% benutze ich die Karte eh @ Stock. Daher kaufe ich eben das günstigste. Bei der 390 war es die PCS+ von Powercoler, die trotz dessen das beste Kühlsystem hat. Neben der Sapphire.
> 
> Liegt es an der Karte selbst, wie die gebaut ist, oder nur am Kühler? Weil nen anderen Kühler kann ich da immer noch iwann drauf schnallen.



Joa, liegt am Kühler den Asus auf die karte geklöppelt hat.
Der ist ziemlich leicht und nicht besonders gut konstruiert.

Mmn. kommt die aktuell günstigste 5700xt mit wirklich vernünftigem Kühler wieder von Powercolor.  
8GB Powercolor RX 5700XT Red Dragon DDR6 (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de




JanJake schrieb:


> Ja gut, ich bin von 28nm jetzt auf 7nm. Da tat sich schon viel. Aber nach 4 Jahren wurde es mal Zeit für was neues.



Kann ich sehr gut verstehen .
Hatte auch lange ne 390(allerdings X) benutzt.


----------



## JanJake (16. Dezember 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Joa, liegt am Kühler den Asus auf die karte geklöppelt hat.
> Der ist ziemlich leicht und nicht besonders gut konstruiert.
> 
> Mmn. kommt die aktuell günstigste 5700xt mit wirklich vernünftigem Kühler wieder von Powercolor.
> ...



Das gleiche habe ich auch bezahlt. Nun denn, jetzt ist dem eben so. Wird halt die Lüfterkurve angepasst, ist es halt lauter. Wenn ich mein Headset auf dem Kopf habe, merkt man es eh nicht. 

Sobald ich iwo mal einen Kühler sehe für die Karte, der zu verkaufen ist, werde ich vielleicht mal wechseln. Die Karte an sich scheint nicht das Problem zu sein, nur eben der überaus "gut" und "durchdachte" Kühler von Asus. 

Dabei hatte ich mir darum gar keine Sorgen gemacht, "Trippel" Slot mit 3 Lüftern sehen augenscheinlich nicht schlecht aus. Aber so kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Dezember 2019)

> Dabei hatte ich mir darum gar keine Sorgen gemacht, "Trippel" Slot mit 3  Lüftern sehen augenscheinlich nicht schlecht aus. Aber so kann man sich  täuschen.


Jup genau das. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Karte einfach vom Markt genommen werden, weil es mit Abstand der schlechteste Kühler im ganzen Lineup ist und durch den Markennamen, den Preis und die Optik immer wieder Leute dazu bringen wird sich eine schlechte Karte zu kaufen. Keine Ahnung was sich Asus dabei gedacht hat. Irgendwie ist Asus bei AMD Karten eher so


----------



## drstoecker (17. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Jup genau das. Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Karte einfach vom Markt genommen werden, weil es mit Abstand der schlechteste Kühler im ganzen Lineup ist und durch den Markennamen, den Preis und die Optik immer wieder Leute dazu bringen wird sich eine schlechte Karte zu kaufen. Keine Ahnung was sich Asus dabei gedacht hat. Irgendwie ist Asus bei AMD Karten eher so


Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, rx5700/rx480/vega64 strix waren/sind alle top!


----------



## hks1981 (17. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Das gleiche habe ich auch bezahlt. Nun denn, jetzt ist dem eben so. Wird halt die Lüfterkurve angepasst, ist es halt lauter. Wenn ich mein Headset auf dem Kopf habe, merkt man es eh nicht.
> 
> Sobald ich iwo mal einen Kühler sehe für die Karte, der zu verkaufen ist, werde ich vielleicht mal wechseln. Die Karte an sich scheint nicht das Problem zu sein, nur eben der überaus "gut" und "durchdachte" Kühler von Asus.
> 
> Dabei hatte ich mir darum gar keine Sorgen gemacht, "Trippel" Slot mit 3 Lüftern sehen augenscheinlich nicht schlecht aus. Aber so kann man sich täuschen.



Naja jetzt mach deine Karte mal nicht so schlecht  Dreh ein wenig am UV. Also senke mal die Spannung von 1.2v auf 1.1v und taste dich dann langsam runter solange es Stable bleibt. Alleine von 1.2v auf 1.1v macht das schon einiges an Temps.


----------



## JanJake (17. Dezember 2019)

Das man jetzt schon alles im Treiber machen kann. Sachen gibt es... 

Habe jetzt mal die Taktraten auf die "Standard" Werte für die Karte gesetzt und gesagt er darf sich 1100mV nehmen. 

Mal gucken wie es damit aussieht dann. Heute Abend mal testen, leider gibt es so etwas wie Arbeit was gleich noch ansteht.


----------



## LordEliteX (17. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Das man jetzt schon alles im Treiber machen kann. Sachen gibt es...
> 
> Habe jetzt mal die Taktraten auf die "Standard" Werte für die Karte gesetzt und gesagt er darf sich 1100mV nehmen.
> 
> Mal gucken wie es damit aussieht dann. Heute Abend mal testen, leider gibt es so etwas wie Arbeit was gleich noch ansteht.



Meiner Erfahrung nach kannst du sogar auf 1050 mV gehen. Meine läuft mit 1999 mhz bei 1040 mV aktuell. 1030 mV waren nicht 100% stabil.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2019)

Das schafft leider net jeder Chip. (unabhängig vom Modell)

Bei davidwigald ging nur 1942@1048mV, was rel. worst Case bisher ist.
Ansonsten ist 90°C Hotspot eigentlich net schlecht für ne Auto-Lüfterkurve.
Da hatten die großen Strixx und GB schon deutlich höhere Temps.

zu Doc@RX64:
Mit dem Waterblock sicher damals ne feine Sache, aber die AIRs waren manchmal sehr komisch beim UVen.
Da liessen sich netmal anähernd die gleichen Werte wie mit der Nitro einstellen. User LDNV hatte es besonders übel erwischt, sein Chip reagierte eher wie ne FE.
Außerdem war auch das extrem OCen@h2o mit der Strix irgendwie beim tatsächlichen PT limitiert.
Asus hat da abgeregelt. Das liess sich bei Hyatuke nur mit nem aufgespielten GB-Bios ändern.


----------



## LordEliteX (17. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das schafft leider net jeder Chip. (unabhängig vom Modell)
> 
> Bei davidwigald ging nur 1942@1048mV, was rel. worst Case bisher ist.
> Ansonsten ist 90°C Hotspot eigentlich net schlecht für ne Auto-Lüfterkurve.
> Da hatten die großen Strixx und GB schon deutlich höhere Temps.



Ahh stimmt, habe an den Realen Takt gedacht, weil da liege ich noch unter den 1942.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Dezember 2019)

> Bei davidwigald ging nur 1942@1048mV, was rel. worst Case bisher ist.


1048 gibts nicht mal, wenn dann 1050  
Aber ja hast Recht, alles unter 1050, also 1043 wurde direkt instabil, selbst mit nem Takt von 1920. 
Und selbst die 1942@1050 laufen ja in CoD nicht mehr stabil. Bin mittlerweile wieder auf 1946@1056
Ein paar Threads hier drunter ist doch echt jemand dessen Karte mit 2GHz läuft bei 1043mV! Das nenn ich mal nen Chip, krass einfach was das für Unterschiede sind. 

Trotzdem @JanJake probier so weit runter zu kommen wie es geht. Stell 1046, 1047 ein und du hast effektiv 1050 und dann guckst du mal wie weit du mit dem Takt runter musst, damit es stabil läuft. Wahrscheinlich irgendwo im Bereich zwischen 1950 und 1970. Wenn dein Chip sehr gut ist, kanns auch noch mehr sein


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe extra 1048mV geschrieben, weil das ja die Einstellung sein soll.
Natürlich ist das 1050mV real.

Dito sind die 1942MHz auch nur der eingestellte Wert, der mit den 1048(1050) funzen sollte.
Real dann etwas unter 1900.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Dezember 2019)

Ah ok ja macht Sinn 
Real sinds bei mir so um die ~1860 im SP4k, Ingame teilweise etwas höher (?)
Naja ich hab mich damit abgefunden, dass ich eben nicht den besten Chip habe. Man sollte einfach mal bedenken in den Bereichen von denen wir hier reden, also ob 1043mV oder 1056mV und mit Taktunterschieden von bis zu 50MHz das sind in der realen Performance immer noch Unterschiede im einstelligen Prozentbereich. Daher hab ich jetzt aufgehört mir darüber nen Kopf zu machen


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2019)

Jo,
Prinzipiell bin ich der Meinung, man sollte sich ne Spannung suchen, wo einem die Hotspottemp und die Lüfterlautstärke gefällt und dann den Takt passend machen.
Die Fps spielen bei nem Freesync-Moni eh net ganz so die Rolle. Wers es noch kühler/leiser mag nimmt eh noch ein Fps-Limit bzw. mit dem neuen Treiber dann Chill.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Dezember 2019)

Ja das stimmt. Das wäre bei mir dann ja 1056, weil 1043 läuft überhaupt nicht und 1050 läuft nur im Benchmark und diversen Spielen, in CoD aber nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So siehts aktuell aus. Da kann man immer noch mit zufrieden sein. 
Also hier für alle als Richtlinie, das sind Werte die bei jedem laufen sollten  Die kann man dann nehmen und so lange den Takt erhöhen bis es anfängt instabil zu werden


----------



## LordEliteX (17. Dezember 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Kannst du auch mal FreeSync Komplett (im Treiber!) ausstellen. (game natürlich neu starten)



Es lag wirklich am FreeSync. Wieso funktioniert beides zusammen nicht? Oder ist es nur ein aktuelles Problem mit dem Treiber?


----------



## Rabber (17. Dezember 2019)

Jap bei mir ist auch unter 1,056v schluss, konnte dafür den Takt noch etwas erhöhen und komme jetzt auf ca 1930-1940 mhz effektiv in Games

Habe noch die Wärmeleitpaste meiner Nitro gegen Flüssigmetall ersetzt und die Lüfter angepasst(Max 1900U/min) und komme jetzt auf ca 50 Grad Chip und Max 65 Grad Hotspot
mehr kann ich aus der Nitro nicht mehr heraus holen.


----------



## openSUSE (17. Dezember 2019)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Es lag wirklich am FreeSync. Wieso funktioniert beides zusammen nicht? Oder ist es nur ein aktuelles Problem mit dem Treiber?


Ist definitiv ein Treiberproblem.


----------



## hks1981 (17. Dezember 2019)

Hab mit dem neuen Treiber noch nicht viele Berührungpunkte aber er ist von den Einstellungen sehr fein gemacht. Habe jetzt MPT komplett entfernt, weil ich jetzt nicht wüsste, was ich mit dem Tool besser machen könnte. Komme derzeit bei SP4K auf 7627 Points bei 60c GPU, 78c Hotspot, und 68c Ram bei 2 Durchgängen. Das ganze bei meinen 1.068v bei 177W Max

Die Lüftersteuerung mit den P-States (Max. 1350RPM) gefällt mir besonders und der Zero Fan der anscheinend etwas Buggy ist, wenn man manuell einstellt konnte ich über das MSI Tool erzwingen. Also alles TipTop


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte mit dem neuen Treiber das Problem, dass die Karte nach zurücksetzten auf die defaults nur noch mit 300 mhz getaktet hat 
Erst mit einem eigenen Profil hat die Karte wieder normal funktioniert.

Aber die gesamte Treiberoberfläche gefällt mir schon sehr gut.
Nur die Auflistung der installierten Spiele ist noch immer SEHR unperformant.


----------



## openSUSE (17. Dezember 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> ...Nur die Auflistung der installierten Spiele ist noch immer SEHR unperformant.


Wieviele Spiele hast du denn drinn? Hier geht es mit 57 Profilen eigentlich sehr flott.
Man kann auch unter Einstellungen->Allgemein Werbung und Animation usw abstellen.


----------



## JanJake (17. Dezember 2019)

Halbe stunde NFS Heat... 

ähm... leicht warm der Speicher. O.o


----------



## hks1981 (17. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Halbe stunde NFS Heat...
> 
> ähm... leicht warm der Speicher. O.o



Welche Spannung hast du auf der Karte? Der Lüfter sieht mir auch etwas schaumgebremst aus. Hast du dir ein eigenes Profil eingestellt?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Dezember 2019)

Würde auch sagen, nen Zacken mehr Kühlung wäre nett verkehrt.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2019)

Macht mal bitte beim GPU-Z --> Sensoren die UVD und VCE-Clocks aus, und etwas vergrößern das Fenster kann auch net schaden.
I.d.R. möchte man ja gerne die Watt und die VDDC mit sehen bei den Posts..


----------



## JanJake (17. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Würde auch sagen, nen Zacken mehr Kühlung wäre nett verkehrt.



Gemacht... wird schon recht laut, aber was solls. Iwann mal nach einem neuen Kühler ausschau halten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Dezember 2019)

> Komme derzeit bei SP4K auf 7627 Points bei 60c GPU, 78c Hotspot, und 68c  Ram bei 2 Durchgängen. Das ganze bei meinen 1.068v bei 177W Max


Bei welchem GPU und Mem Takt?  



> ähm... leicht warm der Speicher. O.o


Das wär mir zu heiß. über 95° auf dem Speicher...
Das liegt aber eindeutig an dem Asus Kühler Design.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2019)

Oder an der Lüftersteuerung. 

Wenn Asus nur nach der GPU-Temp schaut, wirds durch das UVen zu kühl und die Lüfter zu langsam.
z.Bsp.
XFX schaut wohl nach der Hotspottemp und hat ab Werk rel. aggressive Lüfter.


----------



## JanJake (17. Dezember 2019)

Lüfterkurve jetzt angepasst. Ist zwar jetzt etwas lauter, aber dafür nur noch ca. 80°C auf dem Speicher und 60°C auf der GPU. 

Ich denke damit kann ich leben bis ich iwann mal einen besseren Kühler ergatter. Wobei mir schon ein besserer Custom Kühler von einer anderen Karte reichen würde.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Lüfterkurve jetzt angepasst. Ist zwar jetzt etwas lauter, aber dafür nur noch ca. 80°C auf dem Speicher und 60°C auf der GPU.
> 
> Ich denke damit kann ich leben bis ich iwann mal einen besseren Kühler ergatter. Wobei mir schon ein besserer Custom Kühler von einer anderen Karte reichen würde.



Nur sind die meistens leider individuell an das jeweilige PCB angepasst.
Und Asus benutzt ja auch nicht das PCB der Referenzkarte.

Edit:


drstoecker schrieb:


> Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, rx5700/rx480/vega64 strix waren/sind alle top!



Meine Erfahrungen mit Asus Karten
rx470 Strix = schlecht
1050ti Strix= gut
1080ti Strix = gut
960 Strix= gut
390 Strix (ganz kurz) = eher schlecht
290X Matrix = Kühler ok | restliche Karte sehr gut
780ti Matrix = Kühler ok | restliche Karte sehr gut
980ti Matrix = Kühler gut | restliche Karte sehr gut
660ti DC2 = gut
gtx 770 = ok
hd 7870 = ok

Edit:
Die rx580 Strix war ja anscheinend auch sehr gut, aber (wie von rx480 angesprochen) hat es bei Vega doch teilweise  gehakt
und bei Navi überzeugt mich noch keine einzige Asus Karte. 
Die 5500XT Strix könnte evtl. sehr gut sein, aber da schaut man vorher besser, ob man irgendwo einen Test findet.
Ach und die 1060 strix war auch eher meh, weil nur zwei direct touch Heatpipes die GPU berührt haben -> lauter und heißer als kleinere Modelle.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (17. Dezember 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, rx5700/rx480/vega64 strix waren/sind alle top!



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## RX480 (17. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Lüfterkurve jetzt angepasst. Ist zwar jetzt etwas lauter, aber dafür nur noch ca. 80°C auf dem Speicher und 60°C auf der GPU.



Du kannst schon auf 88°C beim Mem hochgehen. Dann reicht der Lüfter auch mit etwas weniger Drehzahl.
edit: bei einem Delta von 20°C sollte man die GPU auf ca. 68°C lassen.
Den Rest macht man normalerweise mit Fps-Limit oder seit dem neuen Treiber mit Chill.


btw.
Asus RX64 Strix war häufig im Vega-UV-Thread ne besonders schwere Geburt.
War net so einfach sinnvolle Settings zu finden.
Von daher bin ich zumindestens bei Vega vorsichtig mit ner Empfehlung für Asus. dito GB
Der Zeitaufwand, um zu Potte zu kommen ist einfach zu hoch.
Leider gibts ja nur noch solche Vegas neu zu kaufen.
Im Prinzip sollte man dann lieber gleich auf Navi gehen.


----------



## drstoecker (18. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du kannst schon auf 88°C beim Mem hochgehen. Dann reicht der Lüfter auch mit etwas weniger Drehzahl.
> Den Rest macht man normalerweise mit Fps-Limit oder seit dem neuen Treiber mit Chill.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Differenz ist ja nicht mehr groß zw Vega u navi.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bei welchem GPU und Mem Takt?



Eh wie immer 1975mhz am Chip und 1800 am Speicher. Ich denke ich habe mir bei MPT etwas ausgebremst gehabt, denn dies hab ich erst seit dem ich MPT nicht mehr drauf habe. Musste aber 10Watt hergeben. Früher hatte ich ja bei SP4K 165W jetzt liegen 177W an.

In Gpu-Z steht max Takt bei 1980MHZ aber das war laut log nur der kurze Ausreißer beim start. Ansonsten beim Test selbst 1975MHZ bis 1500MHZ(wenn er die Szene wechselt).


----------



## Gurdi (18. Dezember 2019)

Der neue Treiber ist auch recht performant, zumindest auf meiner VII.


----------



## Professor Theorie (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe gestern mit einiger Fummelei meinen uralten Alpenföhn Peter auf eine 5700 XT geschnallt und habe nun ebenfalls ziemliche Probleme mit der VRam-Temperatur. Auf den Chips selber sitzen 5mm hohe, auf der Rückseite (im Luftstrom des CPU-Kühlers) 11mm hohe Alu-Kühlkörper, gekühlt wird mit 2 Noctua A14 (habe 2 A12 im Zulauf). Für den Umbau habe ich erstmal relativ günstiges thermisches Klebeband genutzt und werde hier auf ein besseres Pad/ WLP + Kleber o.ä. umstellen. Die Kühlkörper sowie das PCB in unmittelbarer Nähe werden zwar warm aber sind nach wie vor anfassbar, die VRMs und GPU bleiben unter 70°, der Hotspot bei ~85°

Lüfter @800 RPM:       VRam klettert innerhalb von 3 Minuten Furmark auf 100°C, 94-98°C in Firestrike
Lüfter @1500 RPM:    VRam stabilisiert sich bei 90-92°C (~15 min Furmark)


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Igor hat seine 5500xt nochmal genauer mit 2,1GHz getestet. 
AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT mit dem MorePowerTool auf bis zu 2.1 GHz getrieben – und ins Bandbreiten-Limit – igor sLAB
(selten kann ein Bandbreitenlimit auftreten, dann aber störend; hilft nur Regler links)

Treiber: known Issues aus reddit
Game and boost clocks may be incorrectly reported for Radeon™ RX 5500 XT graphics products in Radeon Software
(mal schauen, obs mit 19.12.3 besser wird)

edit:
Da wird Igor wohl nochmal mit PCiE 4.0 nachtesten müssen:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Rade...pecials/PCI-Express-3-vs-PCI-E-4-GPU-1339415/


----------



## Frontline25 (18. Dezember 2019)

Gestern kam der Block endlich an 
Kostenlos... Vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Jetzt heißts sparen auf CPU/Mainboard und danach dann die eigentliche Wasserkühlung ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Da klappts ja hoffentlich noch bis Weihnachten, Viel Spass!

btw.
externe Radis sind gerade im Angebot: z.T. mit Lüftern im Bundle
Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Phobya G-Changer 560 V.2 - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
dazu ne kleine Pumpe incl. AGB
Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
und ein CPU-Block Deiner Wahl


----------



## Frontline25 (18. Dezember 2019)

Das wird leider nichts ... Ich hab leider n neues Case gekauft, bevor ich an Wasserkühlung dachte...

Meshify C

... hätt ich doch das Meshify S2 genommen.. argh xD

Also wirds nur n 240er und 280/360er rad


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Die internen Radis sind momentan irgendwie rel. teuer, weils keine B-Ware gibt.

aber bei MF gibts doch einigermaßen erschwingliche:
MagiCool 360 G2 Slim Radiator ab €' '46,76 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
MagiCool Xflow Copper Radiator II ab €' '31,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## LordEliteX (18. Dezember 2019)

Kann es sein das manche Spiele VSR nicht unterstützen? In Wot ist die Schrift mega unscharf wenn ich VSR anmache.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Alle Anwendungen die keine TrueType-Schriftarten verwenden schauen schlecht aus.
Am Desktop sollte man eh noch ClearType passend einstellen für seine Augen.


btw.
Der Hotfix-Treiber 19.12.3 ist verfügbar.
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-19-12-3


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Dezember 2019)

Oh man ob ich mich nochmal dran wage? 
Heute neues CoD Update und neuer Treiber... Das könnte mal wieder alle Einstellungen über den Haufen werfen. 
Am Dienstag flieg ich in Urlaub, mal sehen ob ich mich vorher nochmal aufraffe wieder alles von vorne durch zu benchen  Hab immerhin frei jetzt 



> Some Radeon FreeSync enabled displays may experience LFC intermittently enabling mid game causing poor performance or stutter.


Vielleicht ist das das Problem was ich mit Freesync hatte? Steht unter Fixed Issues.


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hab immerhin frei jetzt



What!?
Watchlist abgearbeitet.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Dezember 2019)

> Watchlist abgearbeitet.


Das du das noch weißt  
Hab ich tatsächlich noch nicht, heute war erst mein letzter Arbeitstag für bis zum 8.1.  
Liege allerdings mit nem Muskelfaserriss platt, also wird die Watchlist die nächsten Tage definitiv viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen 
Und ab Dienstag gehts dann in Urlaub  Mal sehen wie viel ich bis dahin schaffe


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Soziale Kontakte net vergessen, lade Die mal zum Pizza+Koop ein,
wenn Du schon net raus kannst.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Dezember 2019)

Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich froh mal n paar Tage für mich alleine zu haben   Vielleicht besuch ich ja mal meine Eltern, könnte man auch mal wieder machen 
Am Montag ist mein erstes "Abitreffen" nach 5 Jahren, da seh ich dann genug soziale Kontakte 

Edit: Koop in Modern Warfare kann man komplett vergessen


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

SWBF2+StrangeBrigade


----------



## G0ku737 (18. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Navi-Experten,

ich wende mich mal mit einem Problem an euch, welches mich jetzt seit 2 Wochen beschäftigt.
Ich habe für einen Kollegen einen PC zusammengestellt. Hier mal die Komponenten:

AMD RYZEN 3600 mit 240mm AIO
MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX
2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix 3200 CL16
CoolerMaster MasterWatt 550W
XFX RX5700 XT Thicc 3 Ultra
1x Samsung 840Evo 128GB / 1x Crucial MX500 500GB

Das Problem sind Black Screens(2 Monitore haben kein Signal mehr) PC läuft aber weiter muss aber neu gestartet werden damit er wieder ein Bild anzeigt.
Es tritt meistens bei aufwändigen Spielen vor allem BF V auf, mal springt das Spiel auch einfach ohne Fehler auf den Desktop. Mal kann man nur 10Min mal 1 1/2 Stunden spielen.

Was ich bisher gemacht habe:

-Temperaturen gecheckt (Anhang Afterburner Cinebench+Furmark) Temperaturen liegen nach ca. 1 Stunde BF V auf ähnlichem Niveau.
-3 Verschiedene Treiber verwendet dazwischen DDU (Adrenalin 2020 und beide vorherigen Versionen)
-SOC Spannung auf 1,2V angehoben (Hat gefühlt die Häufigkeit reduziert bzw. man konnte länger spielen)
-GPU+SOC minimum Voltage erhöht
-GPU Voltage auf 1,15V gesetzt
-FreeSync deaktiviert.
-nur 1 von 2 Monitoren  angeschlossen


Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Ich hoffe ihr habt eine Idee.

I Anhang mal Bilder der Temps und der MPT Settings.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß

G0ku737


----------



## RX480 (18. Dezember 2019)

Eigentlich kannst Du nur noch SOC TDC von 14A auf 16..18..20A anheben.(18..20 kenn ich nur mit >260W)
Das sind insgesamt natürlich W-Zahlen, wo die Graka richtig schaufeln muss und das Gehäuse auch gut lüften.

Den Ballistix-Ram mal net OCen. 
Auslagerungsdatei auf 16GB.
Sollte hoffentlich zusammen mit dem neuen Treiber 19.12.3 länger stabil sein.(x)

Läufts mit einem Moni alleine stabil?

(x) btw.
Einen Beta als Neuinstall kann immer mal Probs machen. Eigentlich wäre der 19.12.2WHQL als Erstes und der 19.12.3 nur drüberbügeln safer.
Das hat bei Edelhamster@R7 net geklappt. Er musste:
Als letztes dann die CleanUp Utility im empfohlenen Windows-Safe-Mode genutzt und nochmal die Installation als Administrator ausgeführt.
Treiber ist jetzt wie gesagt drauf und macht auch keine Mucken, aber selbst nach dem CleanUp die Fehlermeldung und er läuft dann trotzdem? Kann natürlich ein Einzelfall bei mir sein. DDU ist für mich keine Option - werde das entsprechend mal beobachten


----------



## gastello (19. Dezember 2019)

Die GPU rennt ins Powerlimit. Die Spannungen zurücknehmen.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Wenn die max.Spannung niedriger werden soll, net den Takt vergessen mit runterzusetzen.
Dann sollte auch SOC mit 1100mV reichen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß nicht obs schon gemacht wurde, aber was meine und auch viele andere Navis hier ganz am Anfang zu Release von Blackscreens befreit hat war das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Treiberoberfläche sieht natürlich jetzt anders aus, Prinzip bleibt aber das gleiche. In der Mitte die Kurve anheben, sodass ne Gerade draus wird.
Ich hab seit dem die Kurve immer nur noch so. Und hatte nie wieder unerklärliche Blackscreens (außer natürlich die von instabilem UV, davon hab ich ne Menge )


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Er hatte ja schon 850mV minVoltage und SOC -Spannung angehoben, was sonst eigentlich schon reichte.
Kann dann nur noch an Moni-Frquenzen und evtl. dem knappen Powerlimit, wie Gastello sagte, liegen.
Evtl. mags die Graka net, immer wieder eingebremst zu werden.

Könnte höchstens mit Treiber XYZ noch ein Problem mit EnhancedSync und/oder Freesync sein.
Das sollte aber mit dem Neuen besser funzen.

Wenn der Moni schwarz wird und es nur ein Fenster-Problem ist, hilft ALT+ENTER 2x.
Ansonsten mal den Hauptmoni auf 120Hz und den Anderen auf 60Hz, falls net Beide am DP mit 120Hz laufen.


----------



## G0ku737 (19. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Bei den Blackscreens, zeigen die Monitore kein Signal an, als würde die GPU kein Bild mehr raus senden. Keine Tastenkombination oder ähnliches bis auf einen Neustart hilft.

Ich werde dann folgendes Testen:

1. Clean Install vom 19.12.3 mit AMD Tool nicht DDU
2. Standardwerte aus dem Karten Bios im MPT laden.
4. SOC auf 1100mV und SOC Takt dann auch runter auf ?
5. GPU Spannung auf 1100mV und Takt runter auf ?
6. V zu Mhz Kurve in Wattman gerade ziehen.

Noch etwas vergessen?

Habt ihr ggf. grobe Werte für die Vmin bei GPU und SOC die ich nehmen sollte? Habe ehrlich gesagt einfach immer wenn es trotzdem zu dem Fehler kam etwas mehr eingestellt.. die Frage ist nur, Stelle ich 5 Sachen um weiss ich ggf. Nicht was die Ausschlaggebende Änderung war.

Bezüglich RAM: PC lief bis zum Kauf der 5700XT am BlackFriday mit einer GTX770 einwandfrei. Blackscreens gibt es erst mit der neuen Karte.

Zum Thema Monitor: Auch das macht keinen Unterschied ob 1 oder 2 per HDMI oder DP zu HDMI Kabel mit oder ohne Freesync.

PS: Hauptmonitor ist per HDMI angeschlossen hat 2560x1080 bei 75Hz mit Freesync.
2. Monitor ist per DP zu HDMI angeschlossen hat 1920x1080 bei 60Hz ohne Freesync.

Gruß

G0ku737


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Beim SOC-Takt default lassen.
GPU-Takt mal auf safe nur 1990...2000@1100mV.

75Hz war immer mal mit Treiber XYZ ungünstig.
Schau mal, ob Du auch 60 oder 72Hz einstellen kannst. Evtl. ne Custom Resi erstellen.

Wie Mischbetrieb bei Freesync funzt weiss ich leider net.
Evtl. erstmal nur auf Vsync@60Hz gehen.(zum Testen)


----------



## G0ku737 (19. Dezember 2019)

Default bei der Karte ist 1050mV.
Trotzdem so lassen ?

Dann Stelle ich mal weniger als 75Hz ein. 
FreeSync zum Testen aus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Dezember 2019)

> Default bei der Karte ist 1050mV.
> Trotzdem so lassen ?


Da hast du dich definitiv verguckt. Navi läuft Default mit knapp ~1175mV.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

G0ku737 schrieb:


> 4. SOC auf 1100mV und SOC Takt dann auch runter auf ?





RX480 schrieb:


> Beim SOC-Takt default lassen.





G0ku737 schrieb:


> Default bei der Karte ist 1050mV.
> Trotzdem so lassen ?





davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Da hast du dich definitiv verguckt. Navi läuft Default mit knapp ~1175mV.



Missverständnis:
Siehe mein Post. --> SOC-Takt und net Spannung war gemeint, falls man den überhaupt verstellen kann.
Die 1100mV für SOC sind schon ganz gut/safe gewesen. Würde ich vorsichtshalber beibehalten.
Wenns erstmal stabil läuft , kann man auch auf 1075mV runtergehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Dezember 2019)

> Siehe mein Post. --> SOC-Takt und net Spannung war gemeint, falls man den überhaupt verstellen kann.


My Bad 
Bin noch übermüdet


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich konnts nicht lassen und hab den 19.12.3 jetzt drauf und naja, verbesser hat der jedenfalls nix. 
Schon wieder, auch wie beim 19.12.2 läuft nicht mal 1950@1050 stabil im SP4k. 
Musste sogar für SP4k jetzt auf 1946@1056 gehen, allerdings ist das eh ziemlich egal, weil CoD selbst wahrscheinlich eh mit nichts anderem läuft.
Nur langsam frag ich mich ob das wirklich am Game liegt, oder an meiner Karte denn...
Ich weiß noch genau, dass relativ am Anfang ich sogar mit 1043mV Doom gezockt hab! Hier existieren doch sogar irgendwo Screens von mir mit super tollen Werten mit 1043mV aus SP4k.
Und jetzt? Wie kann es sein, dass mittlerweile nicht mal mehr 1050 den Benchmark durchhält? 1050 war am Anfang mein 24/7 stable Setting!
Ist das alles Treiber Sache!?

Ich zock jetzt mal mit dem 19.12.3 und guck mal ob wenigstens das Freesync flimmern weg ist und die Frametimes besser sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Hier guckts euch an! 1950@1043 sogar Game stable. Jetzt weniger Takt und höhere Spannung und trotzdem nicht mal in SP4k stabil.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Schmeiss mal das Game runter und installier neu.
Hattest Du den Trident + Vram auf safe beim Spielen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Dezember 2019)

Kann ja nicht am Game liegen, wenn mittlerweile nicht mal mehr der Benchmark stabil läuft...
Was meinst du mit "auf safe"?

Edit: I'm out. Seit dem letzten CoD Patch krieg ich jetzt auch noch Dev Errors vom Game. Hab keine Lust mehr auf den Mist, ständig ist irgendwas mit diesem blöden Game. Ich werd mir jetzt sicher nicht vor meinem Urlaub am Dienstag dadurch die Laune verderben lassen. Zocken ist erstmal eingestellt für die letzten paar Tage und dann mal sehen was sich bis nächstes Jahr so alles tut.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Ich dachte Dein Bench lief mit 1043mV?
safe= Takt/Timings ohne großes OCen

Spiel halt mal W10 frisch auf.--> Neues Jahr= Neues Glück


----------



## openSUSE (19. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist meine 2te Karte, Wasserkühlung aber wirklich nur "normal" also ohne Backplate und ohne "extrem" Radiatoren.
Ansonsten sind es die selben Einstellungen wie du sie hast, nur eben mit Treiber 19.12.3

Nimm dein UV ein Stück zurück und gut ist, aber sich "aufzuregen" nur weil ein neuer Treiber die GPU besser Auslasten kann und deswegen eventuell etwas mehr V braucht ist imho lächerlich.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Die Temp scheint ja echt beim eff.Takt zu helfen. Net schlecht!
btw.
Da werden die U2 für 379€@h2o-Upgrade interessant.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Dezember 2019)

> Ich dachte Dein Bench lief mit 1043mV?


Ja vor Wochen, mit dem zu der Zeit aktuellen 19.10.2
Mit 19.11.x lief der nicht mehr, nur noch 1050mV
Und seit 19.12.x läuft nur noch 1056mV
Das wundert mich einfach. 
Aber vielleicht haste Recht, evtl werd ich nächstes Jahr einfach komplett Windows mal neu aufsetzen.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Vllt. hat openSuse ja Recht und der Treiber lastet ne Komponente anders aus.

Man müsste halt mit jedem Treiber und selbem Setting benchen und das Bildchen aufheben.


----------



## openSUSE (19. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Temp scheint ja echt beim eff.Takt zu helfen. Net schlecht! ...


Nein, es ist der neue Treiber. Mit altem Treiber habe ich nicht wesentlich mehr Punkte als er.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2019)

Der neue Treiber läuft auch auf der VII ziemlich rund und performant(ich behalte tatsächlich immer Bild auf meiner Benches über die Zeit und kann daher exakt nachvollziehen wie sich das entwickelt).

Die Navi hab ich noch nicht getestet,wird aber auch nach Weihnachten durch nen dicken Benchparkour getrieben.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Welcher Rechner bekommt eigentlich die CPU-Aufrüstung bei Dir?
(oder quasi Beide im Ringtausch)


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Welcher Rechner bekommt eigentlich die CPU-Aufrüstung bei Dir?
> (oder quasi Beide im Ringtausch)



Beide im Ringtausch, der Skylake wandert in den HTPC.


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Dann gibts ja wirklich ne Menge zu benchen.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann gibts ja wirklich ne Menge zu benchen.



Joh das wird ne Menge arbeit,aber ich denke mit interessanten Ergebnissen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Dezember 2019)

> Vllt. hat openSuse ja Recht und der Treiber lastet ne Komponente anders aus.
> 
> Man müsste halt mit jedem Treiber und selbem Setting benchen und das Bildchen aufheben.





> Nein, es ist der neue Treiber. Mit altem Treiber habe ich nicht wesentlich mehr Punkte als er.


War ich jetzt mit "er" gemeint? 
Hab das jetzt irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen können, was mit dem Test gezeigt werden sollte mit dem effektiven Takt von open suse. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht das bei mir aus mit dem 19.12.3 
1946@1056@900 PT10
Nicht besser als mit irgendeinem anderen Treiber aber instabiler. 
Wenn ich nur 4MHz mit dem Takt hoch gehe auf 1950, krieg ich nen Blackscreen.
Wenn ich nur 6mV runter gehe auf 1050 krieg ich auch nen Blackscreen.
Beides direkt in SP4k, also Game stable schon mal gar nicht. 

Es ist jetz nichts welt bewegendes, weil die Performance immer noch gleich ist. So ist das ja nicht. Die Temps sind ja auch gut. Ich weiß es ist meckern auf höchstem Niveau.
Aber es kränkt das Zahlen Ego wenn ich noch vor 2 Monaten mit 1043mV und gleichzeitig nem höheren Takt zocken konnte. Und jetzt nicht mal mit weniger starken Werten den Benchmark zum laufen bekomme.

Btw. es nervt ein wenig, dass man mit Adrenalin 2020 nicht mehr Junction im Treiber sieht. Ich weiß nie wie exakt GPU-Z ist, weil vor allem die Lüftergeschwindigkeit abweicht und der Speicher in GPU-Z mittlerweile (offensichtlich siehe Screen) auch nicht korrekt getracked wird. Welches Programm ist eurer Meinung nach am genauesten? Im Treiber kann man ja auch nicht mehr die Max Werte sehen.


----------



## G0ku737 (19. Dezember 2019)

Vielen dank nochmal für die Unterstützung bisher!

Habe heute folgendes gemacht:

1. AMD Treiber mit dem AMD Cleaner im Safe Mode entfernt.
2. Aktuellen 19.12.3 Installiert.
3. Mit dem MPT Folgende Werte eingestellt: 

-GPU V max 1100mV
-GPU V min 875mV
-GPU MHz max 2000MHz

-SOC V max 1100mV
-SOC V min 875mV
-SOC Mhz max 1200MHz


FreeSync und 75 Hz am 1 Monitor
60Hz ohne FreeSync am 2. Monitor


Ergebnis bisher:

BF V lief über 2 Stunden fehlerfrei.
Temps sehen soweit auch gut aus.

Anbei mal ein paar Screens.



Gruß

G0ku737


----------



## RX480 (19. Dezember 2019)

Dann hat wohl der neue Treiber das Moni-Problem gelöst. NICE


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2019)

Das mit dem "Zahlen Ego" kenn ich,ich hasse es wenn ein vorher stabiler Wert nicht mehr erreicht wirdoder aber die Leistung des Settings abfällt.Dasist allesmehr oder minder Zahlen jonglieren und effektiv eigentlich irrelevant, kränkt aber den "Sportsgeist"


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Dezember 2019)

Genau das 
Und das Zahlenego haben wir alle, sonst würden wir überhaupt nicht erst anfangen auf 6mv genau auszuloten oder irgendwas um zu stellen um 2°C weniger aufm Hotspot zu haben.
Naja ich muss mich dran gewöhnen  bringt ja alles nix. Solange die Performance, die Temps, der Verbrauch fast gleich ist...  

Kann im Moment sowieso nicht zocken, Dev Error 6065 in jeder zweiten Runde seit dem gestrigen Patch  Mal wieder super 


> *PC*
> 
> 
> Several fixes were implemented to prevent crashes and improve stability


Patch hat Infinity Ward da gebracht! Statt was zu fixen ham sie mir nen Error rein gepatcht!


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Dezember 2019)

Zu dem PCIe x8 vs x16 Test bei der kleinen Navi hab ich auch nen eigenen Test mit ner HD 7870 2GB gemacht.
Auch hier war die Leistung mit PCIe x16 besser. Davor hatte ich ne gtx 960 2GB eingebaut und dort waren sämtliche Ergebnisse unlogisch und unbrauchbar :/.

->PCI-E 3.0 vs. PCI-E 4.0: Was bringt PCI-Express 4.0 mit einer RX 5500 XT wirklich?

Was meint ihr, welche der Karten sonst noch die größten Differenzen aufzeigen könnten?
r9 290 4GB
r9 390x 8GB, 5700xt oder Vega 56 wird wohl kaum viel bringen, oder?
780ti 3GB
rx 470 4GB
gtx 1050ti 4GB
HD 7970 3GB

Edit:


Gurdi schrieb:


> Die 1050ti würde ich schätzen,wegen der geringen Shaderzahl und mageren Bandbreite.


Ist erledigt . Bis auf Tomb Raider reicht hier der Speicher allerdings aus. 
PCI-E 3.0 vs. PCI-E 4.0: Was bringt PCI-Express 4.0 mit einer RX 5500 XT wirklich?
In Darksouls 3 gibt es zwar später eine Stelle die ziemlich Vram braucht, aber auf dem neuen System hab ich meine alten Saves (noch) nicht.
Vllt. kauf ich mir mal das neue Wolfenstein. Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge für Vram fresser offen, wenn se nicht allzu viel kosten (weniger als 30€, spiele ja eh kaum).

Edit 2:
Ach und es sollte sich gut benchen lassen.
Also bestenfalls feste eigene Speichrpunkte ohne Unterschiede durch generierte Maps etc.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Dezember 2019)

Die 1050ti würde ich schätzen,wegen der geringen Shaderzahl und mageren Bandbreite.


----------



## Hell321 (20. Dezember 2019)

davidwigald11 du musst gpu-z aktualisieren auf die version 2.2.8 damit der speichertakt wieder korrekt angezeigt wird. Seit dem AMD 19.12.2 Treiber wird der speichertakt nicht mehr als 875mhz gelistet sondern mit 1750mhz und gpu-z hat vorher den speichertakt von 875mhz x2 genommen was jetzt nicht mehr nötig ist.


Gruß


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

Mal noch was zum Blackscreenproblem. Einer im Treiberthread von guru3d meinte, das Einige evtl. im Energiesparplan
noch den PCiE auf "sparen" haben könnten. Wenn der PCiE-Link dann runterschaltet könnte Das die Ursache sein.
Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 19.12.3  -  Download and discussion | Page 3 | guru3D Forums

Bei mir ist Sparen auf AUS. (nutze net den normalen Höchstleistungssparplan sondern den von Prozesslasso)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Dezember 2019)

wow ... selbst ROCm 3.0 bietet keinen Navi Support

jezz hab ich die Schnautze echt voll


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2019)

Hat jemand von euch hier ne AIO in der Front verbaut? Ich überlege auf eine 280er in der Front zu wechseln, bin mir aber unsicher ob das nicht mein ganzes Kühlkonzept durcheinander bringt.
Leider habe ich für eine AIO max die Möglichkeit diese in anständiger Größe in der Front zu verbauen (hier max 280) oder aber eine 140er an der Rückseite, wobei ich mir da unsicher bin ob ein solcher Radi ausreichend wäre für eine 3900er.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wow ... selbst ROCm 3.0 bietet keinen Navi Support
> 
> jezz hab ich die Schnautze echt voll



Wofür nutzt du das?


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

Bei dem großen Umbau sollte da net ein anderes Gehäuse drin sein?
Soll ja ein paar Jahre reichen.

Ein 280er oben IN wäre sicher für den 3900x ideal.(oder hinten 140er IN und der 280er oben OUT)
Die Front brauchst Du ja weiterhin als kühle Zuluft wg. der R7@M2.
AeroCool LS-5200 Liquid Solution weiß ab €'*'41,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das Coolermaster wäre auch net schlecht, wenn oben ein 280er gänge:
Cooler Master MasterBox NR600, Glasfenster (MCB-NR600-KGNN-S00) ab €' '67,28 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (20. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch hier ne AIO in der Front verbaut? Ich überlege auf eine 280er in der Front zu wechseln, bin mir aber unsicher ob das nicht mein ganzes Kühlkonzept durcheinander bringt.
> Leider habe ich für eine AIO max die Möglichkeit diese in anständiger Größe in der Front zu verbauen (hier max 280) oder aber eine 140er an der Rückseite, wobei ich mir da unsicher bin ob ein solcher Radi ausreichend wäre für eine 3900er.
> 
> 
> ...



Hier habe ne Corsair i115pro in der front verbaut. Jedoch als Push/pull variante. (zusätzlich noch zwei silent wings 3 140mm).
Die Frischluftzufuhr ist meiner Meinung nach ausreichend.

Der i7 8700k bleibt sehr kühl. Die GPU jedoch wird dadurch ein paar grad wärmer. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht das ein seitlicher 120 mm der frontal auf die Grafikkarte bläst echt Wunder bewirkt. Jedoch ist das nun mit einer gläsernen Seitenwand nicht mehr möglich.

Jedoch ist es zumeist genauso wichtig die warme Luft auch wieder rauß zu drücken.
Mein dark base 700 ist da leider wegen dem Deckel supoptimal geeignet.

grüße


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

Es gibt ja Gehäuse mit Seitenlüfter und Platz an der Front+Oben.
LC-Power PRO-904B ab €'*'29,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn man net mehr auf nen großen Towerkühler für die CPU angewiesen ist wirds halt flexibler.
und nebenbei gibts Frischluft für die Backplate der Graka.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2019)

Ich überlege den hinteren 140er dann einblasen zu lassen zusammen mit meinem kleinen Miffquirl an der VII sowie nem weiteren 140er im Boden, die AIO dann ausblasend nach vorne.
Wäre mal was neues, nur ob das praktikabel ist wird sich zeigen müssen.So siehts bei mir in etwa aus mit den Möglichkeiten, lediglich Deckel fällt Flach wegen Dämmung und unten passt kein Radi mehr weil mein NT Überlänge hat. Seitenlüfter fällt auch Flach wegen gedämmter Seitenwand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

Dann evtl. doch lieber Hinten einen 140er P+P out. Gleich kompatibel mit ner evtl. AiO für die GPU.
Alphacool Eisbaer 140 ab €'*'79,70 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
(jo, es gibt Kits für Ryzen3000)

Vermutlich chilled der 7900x doch die meiste Zeit.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Dezember 2019)

> Mal noch was zum Blackscreenproblem. Einer im Treiberthread von guru3d meinte, das Einige evtl. im Energiesparplan
> noch den PCiE auf "sparen" haben könnten. Wenn der PCiE-Link dann runterschaltet könnte Das die Ursache sein.
> Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 19.12.3  -  Download and discussion | Page 3 | guru3D Forums


Steht bei mir auf "Mittlere Energieeinsparungen". Sollte ich das auch mal auf Aus stellen? Wenn schaltet der PCI-Link denn um? Beim zocken doch eigentlich nicht oder?


> (nutze net den normalen Höchstleistungssparplan sondern den von Prozesslasso)


Hab ich nicht mal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das normal?


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

Prozesslasso ist ein extra Tool, was ich wg. meiner kleinen CPU nutze.

Du solltest auf Energiesparplan "Höchstleistung" gehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ok hab ich jetzt mal gemacht, PCI Setting ist jetzt auch Default auf Aus. Teste heute abend mal ob das irgendwas geändert hat.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

Wenn Du keine Blackscreens hast, wirst Du evtl. keinen Unterschied merken.
Falls es dennoch mehr Stabilität bringt wärs natürlich great.
(könnte mir gerade für Games im Fenster und oder häufiges Tabben eine kleine Verbesserung vorstellen, 
weil da die GPU sicher oft in niedrige States geht, dito der PCiE-Link; hoffentlich gilt das gleichermaßen
für den DP-Link mit)

Haste denn inzwischen mal COD neu aufgespielt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Dezember 2019)

> Wenn Du keine Blackscreens hast, wirst Du evtl. keinen Unterschied merken.
> Falls es dennoch mehr Stabilität bringt wärs natürlich great.


Hab ja so keine Blackscreens mit meinem Setting, nur die Stabilität ist halt nicht mehr so dolle. Ist halt ein sehr safes Setting 



> Haste denn inzwischen mal COD neu aufgespielt?


Noch nicht, wird erst nächstes Jahr gemacht mit Windows direkt mit. Hoffe das es wenigstens die Dev Errors behebt.
Ich kanns halt nicht jetzt machen, weil das mehr als 150GB Download sind und ich IMMER NOCH kein DSL habe. Seit dem 2.12. mittlerweile ohne DSL. 
Wenn ich keinen LTE Hybrid Router hätte wär ich vermutlich schon ausgezogen. Das ist doch wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch hier ne AIO in der Front verbaut? Ich überlege auf eine 280er in der Front zu wechseln, bin mir aber unsicher ob das nicht mein ganzes Kühlkonzept durcheinander bringt.
> Leider habe ich für eine AIO max die Möglichkeit diese in anständiger Größe in der Front zu verbauen (hier max 280) oder aber eine 140er an der Rückseite, wobei ich mir da unsicher bin ob ein solcher Radi ausreichend wäre für eine 3900er.
> 
> 
> ...


Weißt du schon welche du kaufen möchtest?


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Dezember 2019)

120 oder 140er AIO sind mmn. komplette Geldverschwendung.
Kühlleistung und Preis ist bei denen echt nicht so toll.

@Gurdi, ich würde ne 280mm AIO in die Front bauen.
Das bringt dir ein paar Grad für die CPU im Vergleich zur AIO oben ausblasend.
Der 3900X verbraucht auch nicht so viel Energie, dass sich das Wasser extrem erwärmen würde, 
also wird die Zuluft für die GPU auch nicht stark erwärmt.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> 120 oder 140er AIO sind mmn. komplette Geldverschwendung.
> Kühlleistung und Preis ist bei denen echt nicht so toll.
> 
> @Gurdi, ich würde ne 280mm AIO in die Front bauen.
> ...



Ja darauf hab ich mich jetzt auch fokussiert auf die Lösung,mir gehen die Tower im Gehäuse einfach auf den Keks, die fressen immer den Platz des halben Gehäuses.Hab nun ne280er Arctic Liquid Freezer II mitbestellt,die sollen was taugen  laut aktuellen PCGH Test.


----------



## Downsampler (20. Dezember 2019)

Da brauchst du aber ein kleines Gehäuse, um eine AIO in der Front unterzubringen. Die meisten haben eine Schlauchlänge von nur 30 cm.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hier habe ne Corsair i115pro in der front verbaut. Jedoch als Push/pull variante.



Jo,
Wenn Gurdi genug Platz hat wäre P+P auf jeden Fall günstig(x) und spart auch nochmal 25mm Schlauchlänge.
Dann sollte es auf jeden Fall als IN verbaut werden.

(x)wg. der Ablufttemp.-->GPU



EyRaptor schrieb:


> 120 oder 140er AIO sind mmn. komplette Geldverschwendung.
> Kühlleistung und Preis ist bei denen echt nicht so toll.



Kommt halt auf das zu kühlende Teil an. Ne 105W CPU ist net so tragisch wie ne 300W Graka.
Der 140er Eisbär hatte: 1x 140mm, 1100rpm, 29.4dB(A), 106m³/​h (mit P+P)
vs. 280er Freezer mit: 2x 140mm, 200-1700rpm, 123.7m³/​h (ohne P+P)

Ich persönlich finds auch net so schlimm, wenn ich an der Lautstärke der AiO höre, ob inGame
was los ist, oder auch mal ein 100%-CPU-Bug vorliegt. Dann tabbe ich mal fix raus und schaue 
im Taskmanager nach oder blende mir mal das Overlay ein.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Dezember 2019)

An Kühlleistung wird es dem Prozzi damit sicher nicht mangeln, zumal ja noch zwei weitere 140er dem Freezer in der Front vorgesetzt sind dann. Problematisch wird es wenn ich auf Out stelle das ich meinen Überdruck verliere dabei. Naja will nicht zu arg Offtopic hier werden, ich schau mir das mal an wenn die Teile da sind und ich bastel, eigentlich bräuchte ich nen BigTower für den ganzen Kram in meinem Gehäuse.


----------



## RX480 (20. Dezember 2019)

Nene, 
der 280er muss schon IN sein. Raptor hat auch Recht, das die Abluft gar net so warm ist.
24°C Zimmer--> max.30°C Abluft würde ich denken.(eher Weniger)
105W sind eigentlich für nen 280er P+P ein Klacks.
(carbonfire hatte damit seine R7 auf >400W beim Benchen hochgejubelt)


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nene,
> der 280er muss schon IN sein. Raptor hat auch Recht, das die Abluft gar net so warm ist.
> 24°C Zimmer--> max.30°C Abluft würde ich denken.(eher Weniger)
> 105W sind eigentlich für nen 280er P+P ein Klacks.
> (carbonfire hatte damit seine R7 auf >400W beim Benchen hochgejubelt)



Jepp
mit nem 240 mm Alphacool und 2 Noctua  nf-a12x25 bei 2000 rpm hatte ich auch schon ne 390x und Vega 56 bei 400W noch gut gekühlt.

Mit weniger rpm und in einem Gehäuse wirds aber zwangsläufig etwas wärmer.  
Deiner Einschätzung von bis zu 30C° Wassertemp schließe ich mich an, der Verbrauch des 3900x ist ja wirklich nicht so wild.

Edit:
Übrigens, vorhin hab ich mich doch mal dem manuellem oc vom 3900X in R15 gewidmet 
Wenn man die CCX einzeln übertaktet (geht mit dem neuen Gigabyte Bios), kommt da auch gut was rum.
Der schnellste CCX war dabei etwa bei 4,61 Ghz und der langsamste bei 4,39.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Dezember 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja darauf hab ich mich jetzt auch fokussiert auf die Lösung,mir gehen die Tower im Gehäuse einfach auf den Keks, die fressen immer den Platz des halben Gehäuses.Hab nun ne280er Arctic Liquid Freezer II mitbestellt,die sollen was taugen  laut aktuellen PCGH Test.


Richtige Wahl, hätte ich dir auch empfohlen. Hab die 360er und der habe ich schon vorm Release das Prädikat „beste aio“ verliehen. Der Vorgänger hat schon überzeugt das konnte nur perfekt werden.
p/l kommt da keine andere ram, auch keine Eisbaer.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> ..der Verbrauch des 3900x ist ja wirklich nicht so wild.
> Edit:
> Übrigens, vorhin hab ich mich doch mal dem manuellem oc vom 3900X in R15 gewidmet ...



Heute hatte Einer nen 3600 manuell auf 4,2 Allcore festgelegt.
und
Das erfreuliche war, das die Temps viiiiiel niedriger waren als beim autoOC vom normalen Boost.
Vermutlich könnte man bei nem moderaten Allcore auch noch die Spannung 24/7 senken.(ala Duvar mit seinem 3600)

Die Spielchen mit den speziellen Energiesparplänen kann man ja fürs Benchen extra noch machen, um die schnellste CCX zu puschen. Sollte im GPU-Limit aber net erforderlich sein.(bei hohen Auflösungen)
Dann doch lieber sparsam+kühl+leise.
Wenn man manuell Beides unter einen Hut bekommt wärs natürlich ideal, da sich vermutlich die CCX auch unterschiedlich gut mit niedriger Spannung takten lassen.


----------



## hks1981 (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe jetzt genug von dem Treiberblödsinn. So schön der auch gemacht ist aber ständig geht was neues nicht. Er merkt sich wieder die UV Einstellungen nicht und habe nun auch Blackscreens zb in RDR2. Das Overlay ist auch wieder zickig in Game usw. 

Ich fahre um 10 Uhr los und hole mir heute eine 2080TI. Hab gestern mal eine 2070 vom Kumpel drinnen gehabt es läuft einfach. 

Ich weiß die RX5700xt ist eine gute Karte aber ich will mich nicht mehr ständig ärgern müssen und bei jedem Update Angst haben müssen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Dezember 2019)

> Ich fahre um 10 Uhr los und hole mir heute eine 2080TI


Na das ist aber mal ne ganz andere Preiskategorie 


> und habe nun auch Blackscreens zb in RDR2.


Na wenigstens wei0 ich jetzt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der mit den neuen Treibern nur weniger scharfe UV Settings verwenden kann.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt genug von dem Treiberblödsinn. So schön der auch gemacht ist aber ständig geht was neues nicht. Er merkt sich wieder die UV Einstellungen nicht und habe nun auch Blackscreens zb in RDR2. Das Overlay ist auch wieder zickig in Game usw.
> 
> Ich fahre um 10 Uhr los und hole mir heute eine 2080TI. Hab gestern mal eine 2070 vom Kumpel drinnen gehabt es läuft einfach.
> 
> Ich weiß die RX5700xt ist eine gute Karte aber ich will mich nicht mehr ständig ärgern müssen und bei jedem Update Angst haben müssen.



Ärgerlich, ich hatte bisher kaum Gelegenheit mit dem neuen Treiber was zu machen auf der Navi. Ich kann mich erst ab Montag richtig austoben wegen Zeitmangel.
Mein OC der VII hat er sich aber seit Install brav gemerkt.


----------



## hks1981 (21. Dezember 2019)

Ja finde ich auch! Die Karte war ja eine gute gar keine Frage aber ich will nicht mehr ein Teil eines Experimentes sein. Bin wieder retour vom Einkaufen und bau bald um. Wenn AMD die Treiber in den Griff bekommen und Big Navi eventuell nächstes Jahr kommt und die 2080TI die Rücklichter zeigt werde ich da wieder ein Auge drauf werfen  Werde euch ab an aber gern noch was schreiben hier, wenn es User gibt die Navi Probleme haben oder Fragen.

Zumindest bin ich ja nicht verblendet und werde nur weil ich jetzt ne 2080ti habe die AMD Seite als alles schlecht darstellen!Die AMD Community ist nämlich TOP!!

PS: Bin ja schon gespannt auf die 5 RT Spiele mir wird das bestimmt gar ned auffallen


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Dezember 2019)

Bin jetzt endlich zum Testen gekommen. Ich geb vorerst auch auf mit Adrenalin 2020.
Der läuft einfach immer noch total mies. 
Freesync flimmern bis zum geht nicht mehr, teilweise sogar Tearing zwischendurch, manchmal Bildaussetzer in Form von merkwürdigem Flimmernden Quadraten mitten im Bild. 
Auch Probleme mit dem Fenstermodus, manchmal seh ich plötzlich die Taskleiste wie als würde ich autmatisch raus tabben. Keine Ahnung bei dem Treiber läuft einfach alles verkehrt was geht, ich verstehs nicht. Die Performance ist auch nicht besser oder irgendwie stabiler.

Das Höchstleistungsprofil hat auch nix verändert.

Edit: Ach fühlt sich das gut an wieder auf "Wattman" zu klicken im 19.11.3


----------



## drstoecker (21. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch! Die Karte war ja eine gute gar keine Frage aber ich will nicht mehr ein Teil eines Experimentes sein. Bin wieder retour vom Einkaufen und bau bald um. Wenn AMD die Treiber in den Griff bekommen und Big Navi eventuell nächstes Jahr kommt und die 2080TI die Rücklichter zeigt werde ich da wieder ein Auge drauf werfen  Werde euch ab an aber gern noch was schreiben hier, wenn es User gibt die Navi Probleme haben oder Fragen.
> 
> Zumindest bin ich ja nicht verblendet und werde nur weil ich jetzt ne 2080ti habe die AMD Seite als alles schlecht darstellen!Die AMD Community ist nämlich TOP!!
> 
> PS: Bin ja schon gespannt auf die 5 RT Spiele mir wird das bestimmt gar ned auffallen


Ich drück dir die Daumen das es mit deiner ti gut läuft, wärste nämlich nicht der erste bei dem es nicht die heilige Kuh ist. Welches Modell haste die gekauft?


----------



## hks1981 (21. Dezember 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen das es mit deiner ti gut läuft, wärste nämlich nicht der erste bei dem es nicht die heilige Kuh ist. Welches Modell haste die gekauft?



Habe mir die MSI Gaming X Trio geholt. Nebenbei gleich nen I9 9900K und 32GB Speicher samt der Auorus 2TB M2. War jetzt den Nachmittag mit zusammen bauen und installieren von Windows samt Spiele beschäftigt. Hab jetzt gute 2 Stunden RDR 2 hinter mir und bin begeistert und Happy derweil.Das mit dem Freesync klappt bei mir auch auf meinem Moni da kann ich nicht meckern!


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Dezember 2019)

Mit der Trio kann man glaub ich nicht viel falsch machen.


Das mit den Problemen von Navi ist immer seltsam. Manche haben sie und andere nicht, aber man findet keinen Grund warum es mal so oder so ist.
Ich hatte se ja auch seit der ersten Stunde, aber die heftigen Probleme gabs bei mir nicht. Nur kleinere Sachen mit denen ich leben kann.
Bei meinem Bruder war das wieder anders, der hatte öfters mit Bluescreeens, nicht funktionierenden Spielen, flackern und anderem zu kämpfen.
Schon irgendwie schade dass die Nutzererfahrung so extrem unterschiedlich sein kann.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwie hat sich AMD mit dem Overlay und Einführung von Overdrive8 mit Navi übernommen.
Seitdem ist regelmäßig Unruhe im Treiber.
Und in der Displayengine hakts wohl nach wie vor bei Manchen mit der Hardwareacceleration.dito Overlay
(da bräuchte es mal ne große Excelliste mit Board+Bios+Sound+NT+Ram+CPU-Moni@DP/HDMi etc. und frischem W10, um die Unterschiede zw. den Usern festzustellen)

Manche erzählen auch das HWinfo net mehr korrekt den Takt ausliest.(Vega)
Bei meiner ollen Version scheints aber noch normal zu sein.

und
Auch von mir Good Luck hks!


----------



## hks1981 (21. Dezember 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mit der Trio kann man glaub ich nicht viel falsch machen.
> 
> 
> Das mit den Problemen von Navi ist immer seltsam. Manche haben sie und andere nicht, aber man findet keinen Grund warum es mal so oder so ist.
> ...



Klar ist man auch teilweise selbst verantwortlich . Wenn man UV betreibt dann besteht immer das Risiko das es mal abschmiert oder was nicht funktioniert usw. was mich halt einfach nur so gestört hat, wenn ein neuer Treiber kam ging wieder irgendwas nicht mehr. 

Mal flackerts, mal Blackscreen, dann Bluescreen, dann vergisst er die Einstellungen, dann geht es wieder 4x dann wieder nicht. Das war für mich einfach das Gesamte und dann willst mal wieder gemütlich RDR 2 zocken und zack ging gar nix mehr. Ich wollte da nicht wieder meine Zeit verbraten und nun wieder das suchen was es ist. Daher der radikale Schnitt! Aber neben der Vega war die RX5700XT die spannendste Karte für mich.

PS: versuche mich grad mit UV an der Grünen Karte


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2019)

RDR2 ist auch gerade mit AMD seit dem letzten Patch net sauber. Da kommen Beta-Games und Treiberwechsel +W10-1909 zusammen.NV scheint bei dem Game aber das Gröbste überstanden zu haben.
(hat wohl sogar mGPU, wo ich nur neidisch zuschaue)

btw.
Gamen im Fenster +Tabben scheint auch besonders tricky zu sein. 
Da habe ich extreme Unterschiede bei Takt+V zum Vollbild.


----------



## openSUSE (21. Dezember 2019)

Naja, ich musste mal wieder feststellen, dass es bei nvidia auch nicht immer so rund läuft wie es hier oft dargestellt wird.
Mit einer 2070 frametimes bei BFV zum weglaufen, HDR läuft noch unrunder als mit AMD (Windows 10 Probleme!) GTA V hängt sich ständig auf. 
Wo Navi bei CoD bei mir nur leicht ruckelt (ist bei CoD an den selben stellen bei der ps4 und Xbox) da bleibt es mit der nvidia auch gerne mal ein paar Sekunden komplett stehen.
Also Probleme gibt es überall.


----------



## RX480 (21. Dezember 2019)

Bei den Games fehlt einfach die Möglichkeit mal einen Patch rückgängig zu machen, wenns net passt.
Das bei Beiden net Alles perfekt ist, weiss man doch, würde auch Keiner sagen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das vor allem Umsteiger sich immer erst mal wundern.
Hinzu kommen z.T. sehr alte Monis mit DVI+HDMi statt DP.
(oder die unglückselige 75Hz-Geschichte)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch! Die Karte war ja eine gute gar keine Frage aber ich will nicht mehr ein Teil eines Experimentes sein. Bin wieder retour vom Einkaufen und bau bald um. Wenn AMD die Treiber in den Griff bekommen und Big Navi eventuell nächstes Jahr kommt und die 2080TI die Rücklichter zeigt werde ich da wieder ein Auge drauf werfen  Werde euch ab an aber gern noch was schreiben hier, wenn es User gibt die Navi Probleme haben oder Fragen.
> 
> Zumindest bin ich ja nicht verblendet und werde nur weil ich jetzt ne 2080ti habe die AMD Seite als alles schlecht darstellen!Die AMD Community ist nämlich TOP!!
> 
> PS: Bin ja schon gespannt auf die 5 RT Spiele mir wird das bestimmt gar ned auffallen


Viel Spaß mit der 2080ti.....[emoji106] Schade das du soviel Pech hast mit den neuen Treibern [emoji3525]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Habe mir die MSI Gaming X Trio geholt. Nebenbei gleich nen I9 9900K und 32GB Speicher samt der Auorus 2TB M2. War jetzt den Nachmittag mit zusammen bauen und installieren von Windows samt Spiele beschäftigt. Hab jetzt gute 2 Stunden RDR 2 hinter mir und bin begeistert und Happy derweil.Das mit dem Freesync klappt bei mir auch auf meinem Moni da kann ich nicht meckern!


Da hast aber zugeschlagen [emoji108][emoji3526]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Dezember 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mit der Trio kann man glaub ich nicht viel falsch machen.
> 
> 
> Das mit den Problemen von Navi ist immer seltsam. Manche haben sie und andere nicht, aber man findet keinen Grund warum es mal so oder so ist.
> ...


Jo ich hatte nur Probleme mit meiner Vega64 Nitro.... Dann habe ich die Navi 5700xt nitro eingebaut und alles läuft rund [emoji847]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Klar ist man auch teilweise selbst verantwortlich . Wenn man UV betreibt dann besteht immer das Risiko das es mal abschmiert oder was nicht funktioniert usw. was mich halt einfach nur so gestört hat, wenn ein neuer Treiber kam ging wieder irgendwas nicht mehr.
> 
> Mal flackerts, mal Blackscreen, dann Bluescreen, dann vergisst er die Einstellungen, dann geht es wieder 4x dann wieder nicht. Das war für mich einfach das Gesamte und dann willst mal wieder gemütlich RDR 2 zocken und zack ging gar nix mehr. Ich wollte da nicht wieder meine Zeit verbraten und nun wieder das suchen was es ist. Daher der radikale Schnitt! Aber neben der Vega war die RX5700XT die spannendste Karte für mich.
> 
> PS: versuche mich grad mit UV an der Grünen Karte


Bei der rtx kann man den Hotspot [emoji91] nicht anzeigen lassen oder? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (22. Dezember 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei der rtx kann man den Hotspot [emoji91] nicht anzeigen lassen oder?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Genau was für ein Segen  kurzes Fazit von mir alles I.O. Aber klar wenn man sich am Ende bedient. Ich konnte ja nur bei der TI zugreifen weil für mich gefühlt alles nur ein down oder Sidegrade gewesen wäre. Temps sind mit 68C für die Leistung wirklich beachtlich (300W). Komme bei SP4K auf 11.300 Points.

Bin derzeit mit dem optimieren auf 280w unten bei 1950MHZ und werde da noch runter drehen.


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei der rtx kann man den Hotspot [emoji91] nicht anzeigen lassen oder?



Jo,
da schläft man ruhiger. Die Trio hat nen klasse Kühler, da ist es net schlimm wenn net ganz so viel Monitoring zur Verfügung steht.
Für mich wärs leider nur ein Sidegrade, kann mich daher net "so fix mal durchringen" wie hks.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...king-undervolting-thread-481.html#post9864293
(habe momentan auch keine Lust mich durch fehlende mGPU-Unterstützung in Game XYZ erpressen zu lassen)


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Habe mir die MSI Gaming X Trio geholt. Nebenbei gleich nen I9 9900K und 32GB Speicher samt der Auorus 2TB M2. War jetzt den Nachmittag mit zusammen bauen und installieren von Windows samt Spiele beschäftigt. Hab jetzt gute 2 Stunden RDR 2 hinter mir und bin begeistert und Happy derweil.Das mit dem Freesync klappt bei mir auch auf meinem Moni da kann ich nicht meckern!



Nett ^^
Kannst  dein System dann ja die Tage gegen meins in Benchruns schicken wenn du willst 
3900X mit 32GB und Seven^^ Ich hoffe mein NT macht nicht schlapp mit seinen 550 Watt. Ich denke 5K Benches kann ich knicken ab dann.


----------



## hks1981 (22. Dezember 2019)

Können wir gern mal machen, musst mir nur sagen welche Benches du brauchst.


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Bin derzeit mit dem optimieren auf 280w unten bei 1950MHZ und werde da noch runter drehen.



Ralle hatte im Turing-Thread immer mal seine Settings gepostet. Achtung, mit RT braucht er 20mV mehr!
dito kann sich die CPU mit AVX auch ein mue anders verhalten.(bei Ihm immer W vom Gesamt-PC)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...vidia-turing-laberthread-192.html#post9640276
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...vidia-turing-laberthread-266.html#post9761254
(Metro E scheint sein worstCase zu sein)

So ein kleiner Blick über den AMD-Tellerrand ist schon ganz interessant.
Vor Allem staune ich über die niedrigen Spannungen.(Ti)
Mal abwarten ob RDNA2 auch mal noch ein mue niedriger kann, wobei man sagen muss, die hier im Thread
für RDNA üblichen 1043..1056mV sind schon ausreichend bzgl. Hotspot-Temps + Lautstärke.

edit: Bei nem Vgl. wären vor Allem die Frametimes interessant.
Sollte mit dem Tool von Gaussmath schön darzustellen sein.
Releases . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub
Damits sinnvoll bleibt evtl. net nur in 4k sondern auch mal 1800p. (für die R7 noch flüssig machbar)
In 1800p könnte dann sogar openSuse mal seine guuut gekühlte XT testen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Dezember 2019)

interessant

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "RX 5600 XT:
�� 6GB 192-bit 12 Gbps
�� new GPU, NOT Navi14
�� Might be: N10LE, N21, Ariel (no idea, just guessing).
�� Was told the GPU will also be used by sth else. Prob not a console as it lacks hw RT. 
�� Was also told ASIC size will tell us a lot."




Gurdi schrieb:


> Wofür nutzt du das?



wollt mich im neuen Jahr mal mit Tenserflow beschäftigen

aber was man zur Zeit so ließt is OpenCL auf Navi wohl broken (also zumindest Navi10)

vllt gibts deswegen ja keinen Support


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> interessant
> �� new GPU, NOT Navi14
> �� Was also told ASIC size will tell us a lot."


 
Ein Shrink auf 7nm+ wäre ja der Hammer.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ein Shrink auf 7nm+ wäre ja der Hammer.



auf jeden Fall

würd mich interessieren wa für ne Packdichte se da schaffen


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

TSMC spricht im Vergleich zu N7 von einer 20 Prozent höheren Packdichte. Die Performance soll bei gleicher Leistungsaufnahme um zehn Prozent steigen oder die Leistungsaufnahme bei gleicher Performance um 15 Prozent sinken.(aus dem Artikel siehe unten)

So richtig dolle wirds mit 5nm. Da hatte Heise mal Zahlen vs. dem jetzigen 7nm nonEUV.
Chip-Fertigungstechnik bei TSMC: 5 Nanometer schon 2020, 3 Nanometer ab 2022 | heise online
(solange muss ich mich noch gedulden...2021 Q4 frühestens, würde ich mal denken, weil erstmal Apple dran ist)



openSUSE schrieb:


> HDR läuft ... mit AMD



Jo,
Gerade mal wieder in ShadowWarrior2 reingeschaut= NICE. (kommt leider auf nem SDR-Pic net so gut rüber)
Bei RT denke ich mal, das in vielen Games auch hübsche Reflektionen ala Grid2 gereicht hätten.
(momentan etwas überbewertet bzw. werden die normalen Refl. mutwillig verschlechtert, um ... zu verkaufen)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Dezember 2019)

Alleged AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT 3DMark benchmark results leak - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (22. Dezember 2019)

Scheint recht genau auf der Leistung einer V56 zu landen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Dezember 2019)

Und wenn sie mit 3.0 x16 angebunden wird mit 8Gb VRam wäre das die Karte für Budget orientierte. Ich mein Vega56 Leistung ist auch heute noch ausreichend für 1080p+.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Und wenn sie mit 3.0 x16 angebunden wird mit 8Gb VRam wäre das die Karte für Budget orientierte. Ich mein Vega56 Leistung ist auch heute noch ausreichend für 1080p+.



es sind 6GB


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Dezember 2019)

Oh ops, nichtsdestotrotz für 1080p ausreichend. Sieht man ja gut an den Nvidia Pedanten. Danke!


----------



## openSUSE (22. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Und wenn sie mit 3.0 x16 angebunden wird mit 8Gb VRam wäre das die Karte für Budget orientierte. Ich mein Vega56 Leistung ist auch heute noch ausreichend für 1080p+.



Wobei es Vega56 8GB für ~200€ gab, sogar mit HBM! Zudem war/ist aus der Vega56 easy peasy deutlich mehr Leistung zu bekommen.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Dezember 2019)

Was ist den eigtl aus unseren Ratten hier geworden, haben die es doch noch kapiert?


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Alleged AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT 3DMark benchmark results leak - VideoCardz.com





Gurdi schrieb:


> Scheint recht genau auf der Leistung einer V56 zu landen.





openSUSE schrieb:


> Wobei es Vega56 8GB für ~200€ gab, sogar mit HBM! Zudem war/ist aus der Vega56 easy peasy deutlich mehr Leistung zu bekommen.



Ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut im Vgl. mit der 1660ti unterwegs. (die Ti und XT lassen sich ja auch noch 10..15% OCen)
Zotac Gaming GeForce GTX 1660 Ti im Test – Seite 3 – Hartware
Zotac Gaming GeForce GTX 1660 Ti ab €'*'277,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Darf dann aber net teuerer werden. (275€ ist natürlich mehr als die 56pulse, die weiterhin Königin der Herzen bleibt)
und
Das macht die XFX 5700 DD Ultra von RawMangoJuli eh zur Graka des Jahres 2019 für 285€ in der Cyberweek.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Dezember 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wobei es Vega56 8GB für ~200€ gab, sogar mit HBM! Zudem war/ist aus der Vega56 easy peasy deutlich mehr Leistung zu bekommen.



Nun ja bis jetzt weiß ja noch keiner groß was mit diesen Karten so gehen könnte. In allem aber attraktiver als die 5500XT und wenn sich der Preis etwas einpendelt auch sehr zu empfehlen. Die Vegas sind/waren ja im Abverkauf, wenn der Preis nach Release wie eh und je noch sinkt dann passt das schon.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das macht die XFX 5700 DD Ultra von RawMangoJuli eh zur Graka des Jahres 2019 für 285€ in der Cyberweek.



Krieg man die denn auch gut auf XT Niveau? Dachte der Kühler soll da net so pralle sein. Aber dennoch super Preis.

EDIT: Sorry Doppel, hab "Bearbeiten" verkackt.


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

siehe Post: Der Kühler der Kleinen ist sogar absolut Spitze und die gebinnten Chips lassen sich gut UVen.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-427.html#post10121154
nur leider inzwischen wieder auf Normalpreis. (Lüfter=2x 100mm in der Preisklasse= not bad)
XFX Radeon RX 5700 DD Ultra, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (RX-57XL8LBD6) ab €'*'309,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

btw.
Am Anfang waren die XFX Thicc mal Murks können aber direkt umgetauscht werden, wo dann vermutlich im Werk nur die Abdeckung vom Mem gegen die neue Kupferplatte getauscht wird. 
(also Null Risiko selbst mit ner älteren 5700XT)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Dezember 2019)

jezz wirds ganz verrückt

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "memo/meme 
2 sources 6GB 192b
1 source   6GB 128b"




IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Krieg man die denn auch gut auf XT Niveau? Dachte der Kühler soll da net so pralle sein. Aber dennoch super Preis.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Doppel, hab "Bearbeiten" verkackt.



find den nich schlecht

hab aber auch gleich erstmal das Airflow blockende Plastikzeug abgeschraubt und zusätzlich für den Speicher ein paar Wärmeleitpads unter die Backplate gepackt


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

Hast Du nur die Rückseite abgenommen oder die komplette Verkleidung?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Hast Du nur die Rückseite abgenommen oder die komplette Verkleidung?



das was Steve hier abschraubt

YouTube

also oben und unten das


----------



## RX480 (22. Dezember 2019)

Kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild vom jetzigen zusammengebauten Zustand posten?


----------



## Gurdi (23. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Krieg man die denn auch gut auf XT Niveau? Dachte der Kühler soll da net so pralle sein. Aber dennoch super Preis.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Doppel, hab "Bearbeiten" verkackt.



Ich hab meine Referenz ja recht easy auf XT Niveau gehievt, das sogar bei quasi gleicher ASIC Power. Das kriegt jede Custom hin.


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Dezember 2019)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das dass eigene Profil bei  der Radeon Software beim Systemstart nicht geladen wird? Also so langsam sollte das Programm doch wissen das ich das Standard Profil nicht will


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Dezember 2019)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem das dass eigene Profil bei  der Radeon Software beim Systemstart nicht geladen wird? Also so langsam sollte das Programm doch wissen das ich das Standard Profil nicht will


Hatte auch das Problem.... Das kommt davon das du deinen Chipsatz Treiber (auch ja AMD bei dir[emoji6]) mal neu installiert hast. Deinstalliere deinen Treiber und fahre deinen PC neu hoch.. Dann unter deinem C Laufwerk alle Ordner komplett löschen die du findest. Dann deinen Navi Treiber installieren..... Dann funktioniert es auch wieder mit deinen Profil laden [emoji4][emoji6][emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild vom jetzigen zusammengebauten Zustand posten?



werd ich die Tage mal machen


----------



## RX480 (24. Dezember 2019)

btw.
Bei den 5500xt@PCiE 4.0 gabs nach m.E. zuwenig Reaktionen bei anderen Reviewern.
Igor hat z.Bsp. nochmal ein Review@3.0 gemacht statt auf ein 4.0-Sys zu wechseln.

In MetroE hätte man nähmlich mal die minFps hinterfragen können!
Im worstCase kann evtl. beim Streamen auch die 8GB net kompensieren. 
daher
Auch die 5500xt@8GB würde ich momentan net mit 3.0 verbauen.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Dezember 2019)

Hi meine Navi Freunde  Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Fest heute und schöne entspannte Feiertage!


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Dezember 2019)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hatte auch das Problem.... Das kommt davon das du deinen Chipsatz Treiber (auch ja AMD bei dir[emoji6]) mal neu installiert hast. Deinstalliere deinen Treiber und fahre deinen PC neu hoch.. Dann unter deinem C Laufwerk alle Ordner komplett löschen die du findest. Dann deinen Navi Treiber installieren..... Dann funktioniert es auch wieder mit deinen Profil laden [emoji4][emoji6][emoji3577]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Danke werd ich gleich mal probieren


----------



## Gast1666645802 (24. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Bei den 5500xt@PCiE 4.0 gabs nach m.E. zuwenig Reaktionen bei anderen Reviewern.
> Igor hat z.Bsp. nochmal ein Review@3.0 gemacht statt auf ein 4.0-Sys zu wechseln.
> 
> ...


Das ist in dieser Form nicht ganz richtig. Ich habs im OC-Artikel danach getestet und alles auch auf einen X570 Godlike und dem 3900X OC laufen lassen. Das war LANGSAMER als auf dem Z390 mit der Intel CPU. 

Und für die ganz Exakten stelle ich mal eine Frage in den Raum, die die beantworten sollten, die den Artikel geschrieben haben:
Warum hat man zurück auf 3.0 im BIOS geswitcht, anstatt mal ein ordentliches X470 Brett zu verwenden? 
Also bei mir ist das Godlike mit zwangs-3.0 langsamer als 3.0 nativ auf den X470. Nicht signifikant, aber reproduzierbar.
Ich habe das Problem seit Wochen auch mit den anderen Kollegen diskutiert unf keiner konnte eine so gravierende Differenz feststellen, nicht mal LTT oder GN.

Ich habe aktuell leider keine Zeit dafür, aber ein Fallback-Test im Vergleich zu echten 3.0er Boards (AMD, Intel) wäre wirklich mal ein Gewinn. Also nicht nur irgendwelche Synthetics, sondern echte Praxistests, wo es um realen Durchsatz, Speed und ggf. Fehler geht.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Dezember 2019)

Wo der Igor überall seine Augen hat


----------



## Gast1666645802 (24. Dezember 2019)

<---- Ich bin überall und habe meine Zuträger...

Scherz beiseite, ich habe gerade mal 10 freie Minuten genutzt um mich überall mal querzuinformieren.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Dezember 2019)

FormatC schrieb:


> <---- Ich bin überall und habe meine Zuträger...
> 
> Scherz beiseite, ich habe gerade mal 10 freie Minuten genutzt um mich überall mal querzuinformieren.



Na dann hoffe ich, dass du heute mal Zeit findest mit deiner Familie Weihnachten zu feiern und zu genießen, bevor es wieder in dein Labor in Keller geht und wir wieder spannende Berichte und Videos von dir bekommen!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Dezember 2019)

FormatC schrieb:


> Das ist in dieser Form nicht ganz richtig. Ich habs im OC-Artikel danach getestet und alles auch auf einen X570 Godlike und dem 3900X OC laufen lassen. Das war LANGSAMER als auf dem Z390 mit der Intel CPU.
> 
> Und für die ganz Exakten stelle ich mal eine Frage in den Raum, die die beantworten sollten, die den Artikel geschrieben haben:
> Warum hat man zurück auf 3.0 im BIOS geswitcht, anstatt mal ein ordentliches X470 Brett zu verwenden?
> ...



Ich könnte das mal querchecken mit meine Z170 versus X570 mit der 5700er.
Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Dezember 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir an alle


----------



## Gast1666645802 (24. Dezember 2019)

Lasst Euch ordentlich beschenken


----------



## openSUSE (24. Dezember 2019)

FormatC schrieb:


> Und für die ganz Exakten stelle ich mal eine Frage in den Raum, die die beantworten sollten, die den Artikel geschrieben haben:
> Warum hat man zurück auf 3.0 im BIOS geswitcht, anstatt mal ein ordentliches X470 Brett zu verwenden?


Weil sie dann wieder auf den Sack bekommen von denen die sagen:"Aber das x570 Brett ist schneller, nutzt die neuen CPU xyz gedöns."
War alles schon da. 


> Also bei mir ist das Godlike mit zwangs-3.0 langsamer als 3.0 nativ auf den X470. Nicht signifikant, aber reproduzierbar.
> Ich habe das Problem seit Wochen auch mit den anderen Kollegen diskutiert unf keiner konnte eine so gravierende Differenz feststellen, nicht mal LTT oder GN.


Habe hier auch hin und her gebencht und alle 570 Bretter waren (auch mit PCI-E Gen3) schneller als x470. Scheint bei dir wohl ein Ausreißer zu sein?

Habe hier auch ein "Asia" X570 Board mit "neuem" PCB Material, quasi das Board selbs als Kühler --sehr nice. Meine Backside kühlung fürs Motherboard wird real. 

---


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hatte auch das Problem.... Das kommt davon das du deinen Chipsatz Treiber (auch ja AMD bei dir[emoji6]) mal neu installiert hast. ...


Ich würde JEDEM empfehlen den Chipsatztreiber zu installieren, je "neuer" das Board und vorallem die CPU, desto mehr empfehle ich den Chipsatztreiber.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Dezember 2019)

FormatC schrieb:


> Lasst Euch ordentlich beschenken



Wir haben uns dieses Jahr alle auf nichts schenken geeinigt.
Nur gekocht wird von verschiedenen Leuten ordentlich. Und ich bin gestern, morgen und übermorgen dran


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Dezember 2019)

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und last euch reichlich beschenken [emoji3526]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Rabber (24. Dezember 2019)

Big Navi mit 5120 ALU, 16GB HBM unter 1000€ wäre das perfekte Geschenk

Euch auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## drstoecker (24. Dezember 2019)

Von mir auch ein frohes Fest und rechlich neue Hardware Jungs!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (25. Dezember 2019)

> Habe hier auch hin und her gebencht und alle 570 Bretter waren (auch mit  PCI-E Gen3) schneller als x470. Scheint bei dir wohl ein Ausreißer zu  sein?


Bei selber CPU und fixiertem Takt, aktuellstem BIOS und dem selben RAM mit identischen Settings ist X470 hier (3 Boards mit einem 3800X getestet) definitiv nicht langsamer als mittleweile 2 getestete X570 mit Fallback auf 3.0 . Allerdings muss man von Board zu Board aufpassen, wo man die NVMEe dranpappt. Klar ist 4.0 schneller, aber der Fallback ist es bei mir nicht. Teste es mal mit einer PCIe 3.0 Hardware, nicht, dass das Board 4.0 erkennt und trotzdem macht, was laut BIOS eigentlich nicht passieren sollte


----------



## RX480 (25. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei den 5500xt@PCiE 4.0 gabs nach m.E. zuwenig Reaktionen bei anderen Reviewern.



Ich sehe gerade, das HBU auch mal getestet hat.



FormatC schrieb:


> Das ist in dieser Form nicht ganz richtig. Ich habs im OC-Artikel danach getestet und alles auch auf einen X570 Godlike und dem 3900X OC laufen lassen. Das war LANGSAMER als auf dem Z390 mit der Intel CPU.



HBU-Test:
YouTube

btw.
Selbst ne R7 muss irgendwann mal Daten in den Vram streamen. Warum sollte das bei ner Kleinen anders sein.
Eigentlich kann nur ein typischer Streamingpoint in nem openWorldGame so richtig Aufschluss geben.
Die Benchmarks/Reviews liegen häufig zw. den Streamingpoints und kaschieren das Problem.
ACO war daher immer auffällig. Auch BF5 scheint den Unterschied zu merken.
(nach m.E. sind alte Engines auch komisch, UE reserviert nur rel. wenig Vram, könnte in Jedi auch stärker ruckeln
als normal an den Streamingpoints)


----------



## Gast1666645802 (25. Dezember 2019)

Das sind noch nicht mal 3%, also noch fast innerhalb der Benchmarktoleranzen. Zumal im Benchmark die 4GB viel zu gut abschneidet, man hätte was anderes testen sollen 
Interesant wäre mal ein Ryzen 2 auf X470 vs. X570. Dann hat man beide wirklich mit PCIe 3.0 Wäre da nicht die liebe Zeit...


----------



## RX480 (25. Dezember 2019)

Erst mal Sorry,
falls ich Dich zu früher Stunde aufgeschreckt habe und auch noch fröhliche Weihnachten!

Aus meiner Sicht könnte AMD alle Diskussionen beenden, wenn man beim B550 für Slot 1 PCiE 4.0 freigibt und 
den B550 zu nem moderaten Preis verkauft.
Und ein Weihnachtsgeschenk wäre auch die Freigabe von 4.0 für die R7.

Mit der jetzigen Situation bei der RX 5000XT ist Keiner so richtig glücklich. 
Für Kids würde dann ja auch die 4GB-Version reichen.
Es muss ja net mit Texturen auf Max gespielt werden.


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Dezember 2019)

@Format C

De Radeon VII hat PCI-Express 3.0 oder 4.0
Habe nun ein X570 MSI Carbon Board mit 4.0 Express


----------



## RX480 (25. Dezember 2019)

Die MI 50 darf 4.0 und bei der "baugleichen" R7 wurde das net gestattet.


----------



## hks1981 (25. Dezember 2019)

Warum sollten sie es freigeben? Das haben sie doch bei keinem PCI-E Wechsel gemacht! Es läuft doch alles egal ob 3 oder 4.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (25. Dezember 2019)

_rogame auf Twitter: "HBM2 for Navi12 is confirmed :
- state 0 => dram_speed_mts: 1069 MT/s
- state 1  => dram_speed_mts: 1324 MT/s
- state 2 => dram_speed_mts: 1670 MT/s
- state 3 => dram_speed_mts: 2000 MT/s
- state 4 => dram_speed_mts: 2000 MT/s
- state 5 => dram_speed_mts: 2000 MT/s"


_rogame auf Twitter: "For some weird reason, Navi10 & Navi14 only go up to 10000MT/s in firmware while they can go up to 16000MT/s in the driver. They're currently getting the data from the driver according to this :… https://t.co/MFwCzYR4X6"


_rogame auf Twitter: "Navi12 is not just Navi10 with HBM2. It has hardware fixes for some of the bugs found in Navi10 & Navi14.… "


----------



## RX480 (25. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie es freigeben? Das haben sie doch bei keinem PCI-E Wechsel gemacht! Es läuft doch alles egal ob 3 oder 4.



Beim Launch der Seven konnten die Consumerboards noch net 4.0.
Angesichts der bezahlten Preise für die R7 wäre das jetzt ein netter Zug von AMD.

Da ich überwiegend im Tuningbereich von Vega unterwegs bin, hab ich vllt. ne andere Sicht auf die Dinge.
Würde halt gern immer alle Tweaks selber ausprobieren.
Wenns dann NIX bringt ist man schlauer. Vorher denkt man immer "ach könnt ich nur".


----------



## IphoneBenz (26. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte auch gern ein +50% PL. Das mag ich an AMD das da extrem viel offen ist gegenüber NVIDIA wo restriktive Dinge gar Standard wird.


----------



## RX480 (26. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gern ein +50% PL. Das mag ich an AMD das da extrem viel offen ist gegenüber NVIDIA wo restriktive Dinge gar Standard wird.



Es lohnt sich immer mal ein Blick in die Bios-Datenbank, da gibts ab und zu was neues EXTRA:
VGA Bios Collection: MSI RTX 2080 Ti 11 GB | TechPowerUp
406W sollten doch für den Anfang reichen. (schon ein bisschen mehr als die 250W+X der FE)
(nur mit Bedacht+Fps-Limit testen; nur sinnvoll, um die minFps besser zu halten)


----------



## hks1981 (26. Dezember 2019)

Das ist aber jenseits von Gut und Böse! Alleine nur 406W in die Karte blasen ist schon harter Tobak. Sind schon meine 300W grenzwertig ^^


----------



## RX480 (26. Dezember 2019)

Deswegen ja mit Bedacht+Fps-Limit. Soll ja nur mal kurz bei ner großen Explosion die minFps halten.
Das Bios heisst in der Beschreibung sicher net umsonst POWER TEST.
(in der DB sind ja einige inoffizielle Varianten enthalten)

edit: 
Bei der Ti ist eh der eff.Takt sehr temp.abhängig. (meist net TDP)
Hier mal ein Versuch mit h2o: snoopy hat mal versucht die Abhängigkeit zu schätzen
Turing RTX 2060/2070/2080(Ti) [Sammelthread] Overclocking/Undervolting| Seite 105 | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## hks1981 (26. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Deswegen ja mit Bedacht+Fps-Limit. Soll ja nur mal kurz bei ner großen Explosion die minFps halten.
> Das Bios heisst in der Beschreibung sicher net umsonst POWER TEST.
> (in der DB sind ja einige inoffizielle Varianten enthalten)



Sorry aber das ist für 08/15 Anwender die kein Geld verdienen mit Reviews oder Testing, macht das doch null Sinn. Ich kaufe mir doch keine 2080TI damit ich für mich den längsten habe sondern damit ich spielen kann auf Anschlag (fast) ohne Kompromisse. Mal OC oder UV klar machen wir alle aber irgendwann muss mal schluss als Laie auch sein^^


----------



## RX480 (26. Dezember 2019)

IphoneBenz möchte sicher nur in bestimmten Situationen 4k60fps@Vsync halten und net 75fps für "sinnlos" schaffen.
So wie ich Ihn kenne spielt Er eigentlich net Benchmarks sondern postet direkt Screenshots+Frametimes aus Games.
bzw.
Wenn der TV auch 50Hz@Vsync mitmacht wirds einfacher.

btw.
Mit Navi natürlich net 4k sondern 4k@TB bzw. 1800p nutzen.
Um mal auf den Thread zurückzukommen.


----------



## Elistaer (26. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist für 08/15 Anwender die kein Geld verdienen mit Reviews oder Testing, macht das doch null Sinn. Ich kaufe mir doch keine 2080TI damit ich für mich den längsten habe sondern damit ich spielen kann auf Anschlag (fast) ohne Kompromisse. Mal OC oder UV klar machen wir alle aber irgendwann muss mal schluss als Laie auch sein^^


So sehe ich es auch.

Di Navi Ist eine sehr geile Karte aber nach Testen und probieren ist sie wieder Stock mit mehr pt und Lüfter anpassen zum Zocken reicht mir das. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (26. Dezember 2019)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Weil sie dann wieder auf den Sack bekommen von denen die sagen:"Aber das x570 Brett ist schneller, nutzt die neuen CPU xyz gedöns."
> War alles schon da.
> 
> Habe hier auch hin und her gebencht und alle 570 Bretter waren (auch mit PCI-E Gen3) schneller als x470. Scheint bei dir wohl ein Ausreißer zu sein?
> ...



Wie heißt denn das Board?


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das ist aber jenseits von Gut und Böse! Alleine nur 406W in die Karte blasen ist schon harter Tobak. Sind schon meine 300W grenzwertig ^^



406 Watt finde ich jetzt nicht so abartig (für Wassergekühltes) OC. Besonders mit einem derart großem Chip wie der 2080ti.
Für normalen Gebrauch  allerdings absolut untauglich, ja.

Aber mal ein paar Beispiele meiner Karten, wie stark die Leistungsaufnahme explodieren kann.
so ne kleine Navi 10 - 360 Watt bei 2,23+ Ghz 
Vega geht auch easy auf 430+ Watt (die genauen Werte hab ich leider nichtmehr im Kopf)
390X  - 450 -Watt 
1080ti - 470 Watt (1,2V und 2,2 Ghz)




Elistaer schrieb:


> So sehe ich es auch.
> 
> Di Navi Ist eine sehr geile Karte aber nach Testen und probieren ist sie wieder Stock mit mehr pt und Lüfter anpassen zum Zocken reicht mir das.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk



Ne, so sehe ich das nicht.
Nach dem Testen wird ein fettes uv Setting mit Platz bis zur Instabilität eingestellt und dann wird die Karte mit 150-160 Watt betrieben.
Aber gut, kann ich auch leicht sagen, da ich die maximale Leistung der Karte eigentlich nie voll benötige.


----------



## Elistaer (26. Dezember 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> 406 Watt finde ich jetzt nicht so abartig (für Wassergekühltes) OC. Besonders mit einem derart großem Chip wie der 2080ti.
> Für normalen Gebrauch  allerdings absolut untauglich, ja.
> 
> Aber mal ein paar Beispiele meiner Karten, wie stark die Leistungsaufnahme explodieren kann.
> ...


Da bei mir UV immer instabil war bin ich auf Stock Werte und es geht alles ohne Probleme. 

Getestet habe ich auch ohne Ende mit Metro und World war Z. Da das aber nicht meiner Alltags Nutzung entsprechend ist muss ich schauen das zb War Thunder und neu MW5 + TF2 laufen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (26. Dezember 2019)

Meine Msi Gaming X rx5700xt habe ich soeben für 400€ verkauft, bissl Wehmut war dabei wie ich diese noch einmal Live beim Testen gerade gesehen habe ^^ Aber der Käufer war happy und die Karte wird nun auch zum Zocken verwendet


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Meine Msi Gaming X rx5700xt habe ich soeben für 400€ verkauft, bissl Wehmut war dabei wie ich diese noch einmal Live beim Testen gerade gesehen habe ^^ Aber der Käufer war happy und die Karte wird nun auch zum Zocken verwendet


[emoji3525]Die schöne 5700xt Gaming X 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (26. Dezember 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> 406 Watt finde ich jetzt nicht so abartig (für Wassergekühltes) OC. Besonders mit einem derart großem Chip wie der 2080ti.



Jo, ob man bei Navi 220W oder bei der Ti 400W mal kurzzeitig(x) zulässt ist für die Kontaktfläche+WLP kein Unterschied.
Und wenn das Fps-Limit ca. 20% drunterliegt sind ja avg. nur 180 bzw 320W.
XT = 251mm² vs. Ti = 754mm², da ist eher Navi problematisch!

(x) bei ner großen Explosion


----------



## Cleriker (27. Dezember 2019)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Meine Msi Gaming X rx5700xt habe ich soeben für 400€ verkauft, bissl Wehmut war dabei wie ich diese noch einmal Live beim Testen gerade gesehen habe ^^ Aber der Käufer war happy und die Karte wird nun auch zum Zocken verwendet


Und was gibt's nun? Sorry falls du es schon geschrieben hast, dann hab ich es überlesen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (27. Dezember 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und was gibt's nun? Sorry falls du es schon geschrieben hast, dann hab ich es überlesen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Ich habe mir eine RTX 2080TI gegönnt^^


----------



## RX480 (27. Dezember 2019)

Vor Allem Dir sei es gegönnt!
(nach der Odyssee mit M2)

Da haben Viele von () gelernt bzgl. PCB-Cooling.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Dezember 2019)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist ja das tolle daran, wenn ein Forum funktioniert. Man kann lernen voneinander.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Dezember 2019)

Edit



hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine RTX 2080TI gegönnt^^



Das ist lustig. Ich hab nämlich zwischen der VII und der Frontier Air eine 2080 (non-X) Trio probiert aber direkt wieder verkauft. Wenn du zufällig das Spiel "the hunter: call of the wild" hast, schmeiß es mal an und stell alles auf Ultra. Dann geh mitten in den Wald (im Spiel) und schau dir das Bild aus der Distanz mal an. Bei mir hatte ich um die Bildmitte herum zum eine deutliche Unschärfe. Also alles im Fokus scharf, der Rest verwaschen und etwas blasser. Das gleiche bei meiner Cousine mit 2080ti FE. Mit der VII und der Frontier habe ich das nicht festgestellt. Erst dachte ich das wäre vom Spiel, aber egal welche Einstellung ich gewählt habe, das war immer zu sehen. Bei mir war ich die ganze Zeit unsicher ob ich mir das eingebildet habe, aber aus der third person Perspektive, als ich meiner Cousine zugesehen habe, war es ganz deutlich.
Also falls du das Spiel hast, bitte teste das mal. 


Edit 2
So, Jetzt passt es. Wollte nicht dass es so ausschaut als wenn der Edit die likes bekommen hätte.


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (27. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Vor Allem Dir sei es gegönnt!
> (nach der Odyssee mit M2)
> 
> Da haben Viele von () gelernt bzgl. PCB-Cooling.



Danke dir! Bin wirklich zufrieden mit meiner Wahl! Es läuft alles wie gewünscht, alles leise, tolle Temps was will man mehr


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. Dezember 2019)

Guten Morgen. 

Bin jetzt auch ein stolzer Besitzer einer Nitro Plus. Hab da aber ein merkwürdiges Problem. 

Monitor 1 ist ein QHD mit 60 Hz über DP.
Monitor 2 ist ein FHD mit 60 Hz über HDMI.

Merkwürdigkeit 1: der Speicher der Graka läuft auf volle Frequenz. 
Merkwürdigkeit 2: korreliert wohl mit dem Punkt 1, VSYNC geht in keinem Spiel. Wenn aktiv dann ballert die gpu alles raus was geht. Ich denke er versucht 144 FPS.
In Windows ist aber alles korrekt eingestellt. 
Was mache ich falsch ?

Windows 10 1909 ist installiert und lief vorher mit einer NVIDIA Graka perfekt. 

Und bevor jemand fragt.... ich habe bevor ich die alte gpu ausgebaut habe den Treiber normal deinstalliert. Dann umgebaut und dann die Nitro rein.  AMD Treiber installiert. Von dem DDU halte ich mal gar nix!

Grüße


----------



## hks1981 (28. Dezember 2019)

Das ist leider ein bekanntes Phänomen! 2 Unterschiedliche Auflösungen oder 2 Unterschiedliche HZ anzeigen kommt es vor, dass bei manchen User der Takt immer auf Vollgas fährt. Es ist zwar nicht schlimm und passiert auch nix aber es nervt manche User. Was genau meinst du mit Vsync geht in keinem Spiel? Kannst du es nicht auf Aktiv setzen oder passiert einfach nichts? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Edit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe dieses Spiel leider nicht und kann ich daher leider nicht für dich testen. Kann es sein dass du hier DLSS aktiv hattest oder wie das Zeug auch wieder heißen mag bei NV?  Bisher ist mir noch nicht bei keinem Game etwas wie in deiner Beschreibung aufgefallen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. Dezember 2019)

Das der mclock Vollgas fährt ist mir schnuppe. Was viel mehr abnervt ist das das VSYNC nicht greift. Zumal es dafür keine Erklärung gibt. Bei Metro Exodus rennt sie bei 90 FPS in ultra Einstellungen. Was echt nicht sein muss da der monitor eh nur 60 Hz anzeigen kann.


----------



## hks1981 (28. Dezember 2019)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Das der mclock Vollgas fährt ist mir schnuppe. Was viel mehr abnervt ist das das VSYNC nicht greift. Zumal es dafür keine Erklärung gibt. Bei Metro Exodus rennt sie bei 90 FPS in ultra Einstellungen. Was echt nicht sein muss da der monitor eh nur 60 Hz anzeigen kann.



Aktiviere mal Vsync direkt im Treiber als Global


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke das wird in den globalen Einstellungen auf "immer aus" stehen, nur sollte das nicht so sein direkt nach der Installation. Da sollte es auf "aus, falls nicht von Anwendung festgelegt" stehen.

Das mit dem hoch taktenden Speicher hatte ich bei meiner Fury-X so gelöst, dass ich den einen Monitor mit einem HDMI auf DVI Adapter angeschlossen hatte und schon war damit Schluss. Wenn du noch so einen Adapter herumliegen hast, könntest du das mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht klappt das ja auch bei mir.

Edit

Funfact: 
Dieses Problem gibt's schon seit der HD6000er Serie. Allerdings war es während der HD7000er Serie immer wieder mal verschwunden und wieder da, je nach Treiberversion. Gekommen ist es mit der geupdateten Eyefinity Version. Die ja zwischendurch mal den Eyefinity-6 support verloren hatte. Bis hierher ist das aber gar nicht lustig denkt ihr euch? Es kommt jetzt.
Schließt ihr tatsächlich mal sechs Monitore im 3x2 Format an, so taktet die Karte plötzlich ganz ordnungsgemäß herunter und schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. 

Es hat auch viel mit den Monitoren zu tun. Um so weniger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ein Monitor mit bringt, desto unproblematischer läufts. Es scheint viel an den scalern und der automatischen Einstellung der Monitore beim Start zu liegen. Sprich, schließe ich zwei alte VGA, oder DVI Monitore ohne modernere Anschlüsse, oder vielseitige Einstellungen an, takten die Karten nicht so hoch.


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. Dezember 2019)

Du hast recht. Der steht auf anwendungsgesteuert. Ich vermute mal das liegt tatsächlich an dem Adapter Kabel was ich nutze. Ich habe einen dp auf hdmi dran. Der zweitmonitor hat leider noch kein dp.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. Dezember 2019)

Habe jetzt mal getestet... sobald ich beim hauptmonitor auf FHD zurückstelle geht der mclock auf 200 MHz zurück.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2019)

Also sobald du beide mit gleicher Auflösung ansteuerst, richtig?
Dann versuch mal die Gegenprobe. Also per VSR die Auflösung des kleineren Monitors auch auf QHD bringen und schauen wie sich die Karte dann verhält.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. Dezember 2019)

"Key Specifications:
Radeon RX 5600 XT Graphics
2nd Gen 7nm GPU
..."

ASRock > Radeon RX 5600 XT Challenger D 6G OC

also N7P

Navi10 is doch N7 oder?


in dem einen Tweet zur 5600 von Videocardz hieß es doch auch

"Was also told ASIC size will tell us a lot"


Edit: achne, Asrock schreibt auch bei Navi10 2nd Gen 7nm


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (29. Dezember 2019)

Mach ich gleich mal.

Hier mein 5700 xt Exemplar.  Ist nicht verkehrt wie ich finde.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (29. Dezember 2019)

So hatte mit VSR auf 1440p gestellt. Aber mclock bleibt weiter störrisch bei 1750 MHz....


----------



## IDome (29. Dezember 2019)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Mach ich gleich mal.
> 
> Hier mein 5700 xt Exemplar.  Ist nicht verkehrt wie ich finde.



Bei mir sind die geläufigen Benchmarks leider kein guter Indikator um die Stabilität des Systems zu testen. Meine Red Dragon läuft beispielsweise mit 1900/1800@1,006V durch den Timespy, stürzt mir in Shadow of the Tomb Raider jedoch nach 10 Minuten ab. Hilft nur die Spannung auf 1,025V hochzusetzen.


----------



## LaMort (29. Dezember 2019)

Hallo allerseits,
bevor ich extra einen Thread aufmache, wollte ich meine Frage zunächst hier in den Raum werfen, vielleicht ist das Szenario ja schon bekannt:

Seit kurzen läuft mein komplett neues System mit einer ebenfalls neuen 5700XT Nitro+ . Mit dem 19.12.1 Treiber läuft bei mir alles wunderbar (zu dem Optimierungspotential von Navi lese ich hier unterschiedlichstes, vielleicht findet sich ja da auch jemand, der mir bei potentiellem UV und co. helfen kann). Allerdings machen die 19.12.2 und 19.12.3 Treiber bei mir erhebliche Probleme. Am besten reproduzieren lässt sich das mit BFV, aber auch andere Spiele produzieren das gleiche Fehlerbild, wenn auch nach unterschiedlich langer Zeit. Mit dem 19.12.2 Treiber komme ich häufig nur bis ins Hauptmenu, dann kommt ein kurzer Freeze und entweder lande ich auf dem Desktop oder der Monitor bekommt kein Signal und ich muss neustarten. Mit dem 19.12.3 Treiber lässt sich rund eine halbe Runde spielen, dann tritt das gleiche Phänomen auf. Auffällig ist, dass mit diesen beiden Treibern die GPU laut gpu-z nicht unter Vollast läuft. Das kann ich anhand der Geräuschentwicklung der Lüfter so auch bestätigen. 

Sind diese Probleme mit diesen Treibern bekannt? Sollte ich also einfach ein bisschen Geduld haben und die nächsten paar Treiber ausprobieren? Oder lieber auf Fehlersuche in meinem System gehen? Hier fehlt mir allerdings ein bisschen die Strategie für das richtige Vorgehen. Ideen?


----------



## JanJake (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich hoffe ihr habt hier eine Anlaufstelle für mich.

Suche für meine 5700XT TUF Gaming einen Wakü Block oder einen anderen Kühler, weiß wer wo man was bekommt? Die üblichen Seiten geben leider nichts her.

Finde ich nichts, überlege ich gerade ernsthaft die Karte zu verkaufen und auf ein bessere kompatibles Modell zu wechseln.


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread

Gedi gibt Einen ab. Den hatte Er sich wohl damals "for free" von AC anfertigen lassen,
bevor Er die Taichi hatte.


----------



## hks1981 (29. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt hier eine Anlaufstelle für mich.
> 
> Suche für meine 5700XT TUF Gaming einen Wakü Block oder einen anderen Kühler, weiß wer wo man was bekommt? Die üblichen Seiten geben leider nichts her.
> 
> Finde ich nichts, überlege ich gerade ernsthaft die Karte zu verkaufen und auf ein bessere kompatibles Modell zu wechseln.



Das wäre die bessere Wahl, als umzubauen. Ich hatte den Accelero Extreme IV und nur Ärger mit dem Speicher. Im Endeffekt habe ich die Karte nach unzähligen Stunden mit Optimieren, neu aufbauen, mehr Zubehör usw. verkauft und habe mir dann eine ordentliche gekauft.

@RX er hat keine STRIXX sondern eine TUF.


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

Sind Die so unterschiedlich vom PCB?


----------



## blautemple (29. Dezember 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Sind Die so unterschiedlich vom PCB?



Guck dir doch mal die Bilder auf Geizhals an. Das PCB der Strix ist deutlich höher...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JanJake (29. Dezember 2019)

Ja, die PCBs sind Grund verschieden. 

Sehr ärgerlich...


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ja, die PCBs sind Grund verschieden.
> Sehr ärgerlich...



Oder ne Chance for free nen AC  zu bekommen, solange es Keinen gibt.
Nur der Erste bekommt die Vermessung+Fertigung kostenlos.
Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool - the cooling company

Mal anschreiben kostet nix.

Letztens hatte einer Glück mit seiner Pulse. Also von daher einfach versuchen.


----------



## hks1981 (29. Dezember 2019)

Das dauert doch dann so lange? Ich bilde mir ein, dass der eine User der dies gemacht hat Wochen gewartet hat und was macht er dann wenn er keine Vega wie der andere als Ersatz hat ^^


----------



## JanJake (29. Dezember 2019)

2 Monate hat er gewartet. Ob ich das warten will ist die Frage...


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

Halt mal im Thread fragen, ob Einer ne Vega verborgt. Reicht auch erstmal für WQHD.
oder
Die TUF retour und dafür die U2 für 379€ + Waterblock selber kaufen.
8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT XFX Thicc II / III | Komplettkuehler | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (29. Dezember 2019)

So kurzer Zwischenbericht:

Die Nitro boostet bis 1950 MHz bei 1030 mV in Metro Exodus in QHD @ Ultra. Ich geh weiter runter...


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ASRock > Radeon RX 5600 XT Challenger D 6G OC
> Edit: achne, Asrock schreibt auch bei Navi10 2nd Gen 7nm



Wird sicher interessant, was mit dem MPT dann geht. Der eingebremste Vram geht hoffentlich freizuschalten.
oder
Mal ein Mutiger, der auf 5700(xt) flashed.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Dezember 2019)

Kann ich irgendwo in der Radeon Software die HZ des Monitors einstellen?


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

Geht wohl net fest am Moni ?
Oder Rechtsklick auf den Desktop--> Anzeigeeinstellungen-->erweiterte A.
--> Modi auswählen.

Falls die gewünschten Hz net vorh. ne CustomResi erstellen.

edit:
Wenns net klappt am 30./31. zu Mediamarkt, da gibts Samsung-TV´s ohne MWSt.
Elektronik, Trends & Technik kaufen im Onlineshop von MediaMarkt
Wenn ich richtig gucke gibts nur wenig Moderne mit Freesync bzw. Gamingmode: (besser noch Googlen)
SAMSUNG QLED TV SAMSUNG GQ55Q90RGTXZG QLED TV (Flat, 55 Zoll/138 cm, UHD 4K, SMART TV)  - MediaMarkt
SAMSUNG UHD TV SAMSUNG UE82RU8009 UHD TV (Flat, 82 Zoll/207 cm, UHD 4K, SMART TV)  - MediaMarkt
Bei den horrenden Preisen ist natürlich ohne MWSt. hilfreich bei der Entscheidungsfindung.

edit2: Die Wahsinnspreise für die neuen Modelle muss man net zahlen.
Als Gaming-TV gehen auch noch 1-2 ältere TVs, mal hier nur Bsp: alle mit Freesync/Gamingmode
Samsung GQ55Q60R Datenblatt & Preisvergleich | ab 699 € auf Dein-Fernseher.de
Samsung UE65NU8079 ab €' '1299,96 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
https://www.technik-profis.de/samsu...hals-at&utm_medium=pcm&utm_term=8801643771065


----------



## drstoecker (29. Dezember 2019)

LaMort schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> bevor ich extra einen Thread aufmache, wollte ich meine Frage zunächst hier in den Raum werfen, vielleicht ist das Szenario ja schon bekannt:
> 
> Seit kurzen läuft mein komplett neues System mit einer ebenfalls neuen 5700XT Nitro+ . Mit dem 19.12.1 Treiber läuft bei mir alles wunderbar (zu dem Optimierungspotential von Navi lese ich hier unterschiedlichstes, vielleicht findet sich ja da auch jemand, der mir bei potentiellem UV und co. helfen kann). Allerdings machen die 19.12.2 und 19.12.3 Treiber bei mir erhebliche Probleme. Am besten reproduzieren lässt sich das mit BFV, aber auch andere Spiele produzieren das gleiche Fehlerbild, wenn auch nach unterschiedlich langer Zeit. Mit dem 19.12.2 Treiber komme ich häufig nur bis ins Hauptmenu, dann kommt ein kurzer Freeze und entweder lande ich auf dem Desktop oder der Monitor bekommt kein Signal und ich muss neustarten. Mit dem 19.12.3 Treiber lässt sich rund eine halbe Runde spielen, dann tritt das gleiche Phänomen auf. Auffällig ist, dass mit diesen beiden Treibern die GPU laut gpu-z nicht unter Vollast läuft. Das kann ich anhand der Geräuschentwicklung der Lüfter so auch bestätigen.
> ...


Hab die Probleme auch, 19.12.1 läuft in Battlefield 5 problemlos, 19.12.2 und 3 führen zum blackscreen oä.
nochdazu kann ich immer noch nicht auf 144hz unter Anzeige stellen ohne das der VRAM auf 1750mhz geht. Mit ner gtx 1060 gehts problemlos!


----------



## RX480 (29. Dezember 2019)

Mit dem alten Treiber siehts so aus:


----------



## LaMort (29. Dezember 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hab die Probleme auch, 19.12.1 läuft in Battlefield 5 problemlos, 19.12.2 und 3 führen zum blackscreen oä.
> nochdazu kann ich immer noch nicht auf 144hz unter Anzeige stellen ohne das der VRAM auf 1750mhz geht. Mit ner gtx 1060 gehts problemlos!



Okay, blöd für uns, aber gut zu wissen, dass ich damit nicht alleine bin.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr für Erfahrungen mit Metro Exodus habt und ob es überhaupt als Gradmesser funktioniert... jedoch geht 1025 mV ohne Probleme bei bis zu 1950 MHz Boost....


----------



## hks1981 (30. Dezember 2019)

Ja funktionierte bei mir auch, aber bei Anno 1800 war dann Schluss damit. Auch bei Tomb Raider war es dann dunkel. SuperPosition 4K konnte ich sogar mit 1,020v durchführen hat aber leider nichts mit der Realität und Spieleumfang zu tun.


----------



## JanJake (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich denke meine TUF (letzte Müll) werde ich verkaufen und mir eine andere holen. 

Welche ist besser? Kommt bei den beiden jetzt nicht auf jeden Euro an!

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil, GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

Erst einmal bleibt alles unter Luft, aber soll iwann auf Wasser gehen. Dauert aber noch etwas.


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2019)

Die Nitro geht hier im Thread am Besten.

Zusätzlich hat man den Vorteil, das Tool mit TrixxBoost nutzen zu können, falls man mal in 4k@85%..80%..75% 
spielen möchte.(bei Games, die keine Skalierung anbieten)


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich denke meine TUF (letzte Müll) werde ich verkaufen und mir eine andere holen.
> 
> Welche ist besser? Kommt bei den beiden jetzt nicht auf jeden Euro an!
> 
> ...



Gegenüber der TUF ist selbst ein Toaster die bessere Wahl. Mal im ernst, beides Super Karten und die Devil aktuell für 420 bei MF zu haben.


----------



## Oi!Olli (30. Dezember 2019)

Da steht 439.


----------



## RX480 (30. Dezember 2019)

siehe Mindstar


----------



## Elistaer (30. Dezember 2019)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich denke meine TUF (letzte Müll) werde ich verkaufen und mir eine andere holen.
> 
> Welche ist besser? Kommt bei den beiden jetzt nicht auf jeden Euro an!
> 
> ...


Nehmen sich im Test fast nix die Taichi wäre auch noch eine Überlegung ich glaube die hatte einen gegenläufigen Lüfter in der Mitte. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (30. Dezember 2019)

So habe jetzt ein paar Benches mehr gemacht.

Superposition und Firestrike geht bis 1000 mV ohne Probleme.
Bei TimeSpy war Schluss. Bei 1010 mV aber stabil.


----------



## mempi (30. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen, benötige bald eine neue Graka um meine altgediente Radeon 380 (ohne X) abzulösen - also mehr als dringend notwendig. Die Radeon 5700 sagt mit sehr zu - die Auswahl der Custommodelle ist aber auch riesig. 

Natürlich habe ich die Sapphire und Powercolor im Auge, da ich mit beiden schon sehr gute Erfahrungen machen durfte. Aber was können die anderen - gibt es da noch Geheimtipps? Die XFX punkten ja beim Preis, aber da habe ich auch eher negativeres gehört - was meint ihr?

Danke für alle Beiträge!


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2019)

Die Dragon ist vor allem bei der non XT ein sehr guter Tio, außerdem kann man die Gaming X  von MSI auch gut gebrauchen. Puls und Gigabyte sind ebenfalls brauchbar.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Dezember 2019)

Die 5700 strix ist ebenfalls top aber der Preis ist etwas hoch da es ein Premium Modell ist.


----------



## mempi (30. Dezember 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die 5700 strix ist ebenfalls top aber der Preis ist etwas hoch da es ein Premium Modell ist.



Danke für den Hinweis - aber ja, der Preis ist entsprechend. Da würde ich eher ne Reference nehmen und den Accelero Xtreme IV darauf packen, wie ich es bei meine 2900 Pro damals gemacht habe  Die Strix ist definitv fein, aber overpriced.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2019)

Joh der Preis der Strixx macht die Karte einfach unattraktiv,obwohl die eigentlich mit der Taichi die schnellste ist.


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

Schnell ist net Alles. 
Die Temps müssen stimmen. Dann wirds auch einfacher mit der Lüfterkurve.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Dezember 2019)

AMD's High-End Radeon RX Navi 21 GPU Twice As Fast As RX 5700 XT


die 505mm² hatte Komachi vor ner ganzen Weile auch schon mal erwähnt


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (31. Dezember 2019)

Kann mir jemand mal erklären, was alles das Boostverhalten beeinflusst? 
- Temperatur
- Power
- Frequenzschwellenwert (editierbar)

Wenn weder das Power- noch das Temp.target erreicht sind müsste die Navi doch soweit wie es geht boosten....
Tut Sie aber nicht. Sie bleibt immer nur im bereich 1900 - 1970 MHz,

Warum?


----------



## Chinaquads (31. Dezember 2019)

Servus Fans, wünsche vorab schonmal einen guten Rutsch.

Seit heute darf ich auch wieder eine AMD mein eigen nennen, eine Powercolor Red Devil 5700 XT.

Und ich bin echt begeistert, das Powercolor da aus dem Chip rausgeholt hat.

Aktuell läuft die Karte bei mir im Silent Bios Mode und ist unter Vollast nicht zu hören, die RPM bewegen sich knapp unter 1000 bei einer Temperatur von 74°C (GPU wie Hotspot )

Da ich aber jahrelang Nvidia Anhänger war/bin/whatever, bin ich ein wenig überfordert mit AMD, was sich aber hoffentlich bald legen wird.

Gibts von eurer Seite aus irgendwelche Tipps,was ich an der Karte einstellen sollte ( More Power Tool ) ?

Oder laufen lassen ?

Mit Freesync habe ich aktuell ein paar Probleme, das läuft mal, mal läufts nicht..

Aktuellster WQHL Treiber ist installiert.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Dezember 2019)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> AMD's High-End Radeon RX Navi 21 GPU Twice As Fast As RX 5700 XT



"With that being said, Navi 21 should offer a significant performance  uplift over existing Navi 10 cards, but it would still just be "on par"  with NVIDIA's current high-end Turing graphics cards if this reporting is accurate."

Hä?? Eine 2080 Ti ist in 4k rund 50-60% schneller als eine 5700XT. Wenn die jetzt doppelt so schnell wäre, ist aber eher nix mit "on par"?!


----------



## RX480 (31. Dezember 2019)

Jo,
könnte ungefähr wie mit nem 2070s-SLi ausschauen:
YouTube

Ist ja net nur Shaderanzahl sondern auch Takt und IPC-Verbesserung.
edit: Interessant wird wohl das Powerlimit und die Kühlung, ... mal wieder.


----------



## JanJake (31. Dezember 2019)

Warten wir mal ab, es wird Zeit für AMD mal wieder eine Karte gegen NVs High- End Modelle zu haben. Das war ja leider die letzten Jahre eher Mau bis gar nicht vorhanden.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Dezember 2019)

2020 wird das Jahr der Highend GPUs von AMD, bzw. ein Comeback derer. Ich glaube, dass die Hardware sehr viel Potential haben wird, aber die Software wird erstmal hinterher hinken. Falls es anders kommt, lass ich mich positiv überraschen. Insbesondere bin ich auf die Raytracing Performance gespannt.


----------



## JanJake (31. Dezember 2019)

Software Probleme kann man immer haben, da ist kein Hersteller von befreit.

Ich erinnere nur gerne an den Release Treiber zur GTX690 der die Karten zerstört hat.

Die letzten 11 Jahre hatte ich nur 1 mal ein Software Problem, welches zwar da war aber lösbar. Sonst gab es nie Probleme mit AMD Karten. 

P.S. jetzt besitzer einer 5700XT Pulse von Sapphire. Deutlich kühler, zwar hörbar, aber um einiges besser als die TUF.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Januar 2020)

Frohes neues Jahr ihr Navianer [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Januar 2020)

Frohes neues !


----------



## Elistaer (1. Januar 2020)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Servus Fans, wünsche vorab schonmal einen guten Rutsch.
> 
> Seit heute darf ich auch wieder eine AMD mein eigen nennen, eine Powercolor Red Devil 5700 XT.
> 
> ...


Ich habe den neuen Treiber nicht drauf aber habe die 70° nicht gesehen außer am Anfang, meine Devil läuft im oc und das mit 70° und darunter, die Lüfter kurfe habe ich hier schon mal gepostet. Kann es dir aber gern noch einmal schicken da war die Devil sogar in Metro sehr Zam in WQHD. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Januar 2020)

Scheinbar habe ich den 75hz Bug, wenn ich meinen Monitor auf 75 hz stelle, dann taktet der Speicher nicht mehr herunter und ich habe einen überflüssigen Stromverbrauch.

Bin gerade dabei, die Karte im Silent Mode einzustellen.

Aktuell komme ich auf ca 2Ghz unter Vollast bei 180 Watt Asic Power.

Die Lüfter laufen dabei maximal mit 1300 rpm, was wirklich sehr leise ist.

Die GPU Temperatur liegt dabei bei maximal 70 °C, die Hotspot Temperatur bei 80 °C, wobei der Hotspot ja mit Vorsicht zu geniessen ist, wie wir von Igor gelernt haben


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Januar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> "With that being said, Navi 21 should offer a significant performance  uplift over existing Navi 10 cards, but it would still just be "on par"  with NVIDIA's current high-end Turing graphics cards if this reporting is accurate."
> 
> Hä?? Eine 2080 Ti ist in 4k rund 50-60% schneller als eine 5700XT. Wenn die jetzt doppelt so schnell wäre, ist aber eher nix mit "on par"?!



kommt ja auch noch auf das Memory Interface an

bei 384 Bit und 16Gbps wäre die 71% schneller als Navi10

512Bit oder HBM2 wäre nice, glaub ich aber noch nicht dran ^^

und zu 100% skalieren tu es ja meistens auch nicht


aber mal sehen was die am 06. so rau stecken

AMD auf Twitter: "At #CES2020, AMD will push the envelope yet again to make 2020 an incredible year for high-performance computing. 

Join us for our press conference on Monday, January 6th at 2PM PT on YouTube!"


Edit: VideoCardz sagt nix mit Big Navi zur CES

VideoCardz.com auf Twitter: "2⃣ things that should be a story, but are tweet:

 Big Navi is real, but not expected at CES
 NVIDIA has a press call this week

Happy New Year"

und High Performance Compute klingt auch eher nach HPC Zeug ... vllt Arcturus


----------



## Elistaer (1. Januar 2020)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Scheinbar habe ich den 75hz Bug, wenn ich meinen Monitor auf 75 hz stelle, dann taktet der Speicher nicht mehr herunter und ich habe einen überflüssigen Stromverbrauch.
> 
> Bin gerade dabei, die Karte im Silent Mode einzustellen.
> 
> ...


In meinem Bilder Bereich im Profil sollte meine Einstellung sein kein UV oder OC per Hand Stock Werte nur die Lüfter so eingestellt das es eine fast gerade Linie ist der letzte Punkt sind 80° bei 90%Lüfter Geschwindigkeit was ca 2000 - 4000 RPm entspricht es ist hörbar wenn man daneben sitzt mit Kopfhörern aber nicht mehr. 

Was ich noch gemacht habe ist mein PT auf +20% zu setzen was der Stabilität zuträglich war. 

@RawMangoJuli ich hoffe da bin ich aufnahmefähig weil am 05.01.20 ist unsere Weihnachtsfeier (auf Firmen kosten trinken und essen bis nix mehr rein passt) geschlafen wird im Hotel hab das Zimmer schon vorsorglich beantragt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Januar 2020)

bis Abends 23:00Uhr biste doch sicherlich wieder ausgenüchtert ^^


----------



## Chinaquads (1. Januar 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> In meinem Bilder Bereich im Profil sollte meine Einstellung sein kein UV oder OC per Hand Stock Werte nur die Lüfter so eingestellt das es eine fast gerade Linie ist der letzte Punkt sind 80° bei 90%Lüfter Geschwindigkeit was ca 2000 - 4000 RPm entspricht es ist hörbar wenn man daneben sitzt mit Kopfhörern aber nicht mehr.
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk



Danke, das ist nett gemeint, jedoch habe ich mir die Karte nicht zugelegt, damit ich die Lüfter auf 3000rpm laufen lasse.

Ich optimiere Karten gerne dahingehend, das sie weniger Verbrauchen und mehr leisten.

Und dabei sehr leise sind.

Was Powercolor da aus dem Kühler rausholt ist schon sehr sehr gut, die 200 Watt müssen auch erstmal abgeführt werden.


----------



## drstoecker (1. Januar 2020)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Scheinbar habe ich den 75hz Bug, wenn ich meinen Monitor auf 75 hz stelle, dann taktet der Speicher nicht mehr herunter und ich habe einen überflüssigen Stromverbrauch.
> 
> Bin gerade dabei, die Karte im Silent Mode einzustellen.
> 
> ...


Die Probleme habe ich bei 144hz, 120hz und schon geht der Takt runter. Ist schon ewig so meine aber bei Vega wäre es nicht der Fall gewesen. Hab noch ne Vega 56 strix geordert zum testen . Mit ner gtx 1060 gehts übrigens problemlos mit 144hz.
hatten schön öfter das Thema, bei manchen geht bei manchen nicht. Ne Lösung hat aber keiner.


----------



## Elistaer (1. Januar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die Probleme habe ich bei 144hz, 120hz und schon geht der Takt runter. Ist schon ewig so meine aber bei Vega wäre es nicht der Fall gewesen. Hab noch ne Vega 56 strix geordert zum testen . Mit ner gtx 1060 gehts übrigens problemlos mit 144hz.
> hatten schön öfter das Thema, bei manchen geht bei manchen nicht. Ne Lösung hat aber keiner.


Das stimmt ich habe es zb nicht bei 2 unterschiedlichen Hz Zahlen dafür tritt seit ca 2 Wochen nicht reproduzierbar ein Fehler beim 60 Hz FHD auf. Ihr kennt bestimmt noch den Schnee aus alten Fernseher Tagen das kommt bei dem nun sporadisch mal auf egal op idle oder beim Gaming. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (1. Januar 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das stimmt ich habe es zb nicht bei 2 unterschiedlichen Hz Zahlen dafür tritt seit ca 2 Wochen nicht reproduzierbar ein Fehler beim 60 Hz FHD auf. Ihr kennt bestimmt noch den Schnee aus alten Fernseher Tagen das kommt bei dem nun sporadisch mal auf egal op idle oder beim Gaming.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


Hast du den 19.12.3 o. 19.12.2 drauf? Die sind eh fail, einzig der 19.12.1 läuft relativ problemlos.


----------



## Elistaer (1. Januar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Hast du den 19.12.3 o. 19.12.2 drauf? Die sind eh fail, einzig der 19.12.1 läuft relativ problemlos.


Ist etwas mi 19.10.x

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Januar 2020)

Navi 12

比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "[CompuBench] Compute Performance of AMD 69B0:71 https://t.co/c6Q6eWsEwI
> GFX1011 = Navi 12.
>CL_DEVICE_MAX_CLOCK_FREQUENCY : 1144.
>CL_DEVICE_MAX_COMPUTE_UNITS : 18 (WGP)."


müsste DuakCUs sein oder?

also 36 CU


----------



## Gurdi (1. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Navi 12
> 
> 比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "[CompuBench] Compute Performance of AMD 69B0:71 [url]https://t.co/c6Q6eWsEwI
> > GFX1011 = Navi 12.
> ...



Anzunehmen.


----------



## RX480 (1. Januar 2020)

Braucht Jemand noch ne RX 5700xt GamingX für 394€ ?
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X , Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI

edit:
Die Aktion bei Mediamarkt bzgl. Samsung-TVs ist ja inzwischen bendet.
Habe mal in Post#4654 neu 3 andere Modelle hinzugefügt.(1x55 und 2x65")


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (1. Januar 2020)

Guter Preis! Die MSI hat einen guten Kühler.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Januar 2020)

vllt 7nm+ Pipecleaner?

allerdings ist der Takt doch sehr niedrig

"It's a new tape-out of the 5700 die, different specs though."

coreteks auf Twitter: "Price being considered for the 5600XT is $279-$299. $299 seems likely  - clocks around ~1300Mhz depending on the AIB model. It's a new tape-out of the 5700 die, different specs though."


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Bei den Antworten:
Petykemano könnte ja Recht haben, das für Mobil ne extra Geschichte gemacht wurde, 
da machen dann niedriger Takt bei sehr niedriger Spannung Sinn.
Ob dafür auch dann die 7nm-Mobil-Fertigungsmethode ala Smartphone zum Einsatz kommt?
oder
Stadia wechselt von Vega auf Navi

Für ne zusätzliche Fertigung brauchts ja nen Großabnehmer.

CB spekuliert auch so wie coreteks. Die 5600xt als extra Chip.(keine Resteverwertung von 5700)
GPU-Geruechte: AMDs Navi 12 bekommt anscheinend nativ 36 CUs - ComputerBase


----------



## Fobi25 (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen und frohes Neues
hätte mal eine Frage: kennt jemand zufällig gute Einstellungen für die RX 5700 XT Pulse von Sapphire?

Hatte mir diese Anfang Dez19 gekauft und erstmal nur Probleme gehabt. Hatte dann zum Glück hier recht schnell Hilfe gefunden und die Probleme gelöst bekommt. Jetzt wäre für mich noch interessant, dass die GPU auch optimal funktioniert. Kann gern paar Screenshots von den Settings hochladen falls benötigt.

Spannung hatte ich von 1,2V auf 1,1V gestellt und Frequenz auf 1976Mhz. Der Rest hab ich noch unberührt gelassen.


----------



## hks1981 (2. Januar 2020)

Du kannst das ganze nun wie folgt einstellen: Takt 1950MHZ bei 1,065v. Keine Sorge, die 25MHZ werden keine Änderung an der Performance für dich bedeuten. Zeitgleich kannst du den Speicher auf 900MHZ anheben. 

Dann gehst du wieder eine Runde spielen oder 2,3 . Der Takt von 1950MHZ wird die Karte dann auch immer zu 95% halten also zwischen 1900-1950 fahren, sofern die Gpu überhaupt so ausgelastet wird.


----------



## Fobi25 (2. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Du kannst das ganze nun wie folgt einstellen: Takt 1950MHZ bei 1,065v. Keine Sorge, die 25MHZ werden keine Änderung an der Performance für dich bedeuten. Zeitgleich kannst du den Speicher auf 900MHZ anheben.
> 
> Dann gehst du wieder eine Runde spielen oder 2,3 . Der Takt von 1950MHZ wird die Karte dann auch immer zu 95% halten also zwischen 1900-1950 fahren, sofern die Gpu überhaupt so ausgelastet wird.



Takt und Spannung habe ich soweit angepasst und auch als separates Profil gespeichert. Was genau ist mit Speicher gemeint? Ist das noch unter GPU-Tuning zu finden?

Muss man den Rechner eigentlich nach den Änderungen mal neu starten oder übernimmt die GPU das direkt?


----------



## hks1981 (2. Januar 2020)

Er übernimmt es direkt! Mit dem Speicher meine ich den Ram von der Karte genau. Diesen kannst du direkt unter der Spannung der Gpu darunter einstellen. Es kann sein dass du da ein Button klicken musst, damit du diesen ändern kannst.

Ein Neustart ist nicht erforderlich. Du kannst sogar während dem Spiel die Spannung und den Takt abändern, dies wird instant übernommen.


----------



## Fobi25 (2. Januar 2020)

Das wäre dann VRAM-Tuning!? Hab ich aktiviert und sehe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erweiterte Steuerung ändert nur (%) auf (Mhz) und der Regler steht dann links auf 1750


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2020)

Erweitere Steuerung aktivieren und dann Regler nach rechts


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

btw.
Ein User im 3dC hatte auch Probs mit dem Runtertakten vom Vram im Idle.

Seine Lösung= bei Anzeige die Timing-Methode ändern:


----------



## Fobi25 (2. Januar 2020)

Ich kann nur ab 1750 erhöhen bis max 1900. Auf 900mhz komme ich nicht runter.



RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Ein User im 3dC hatte auch Probs mit dem Runtertakten vom Vram im Idle.
> 
> Seine Lösung= bei Anzeige die Timing-Methode ändern:



Ah also das einstellen und dann kann ich den VRAM auf 900 Mhz stellen? Muss ich dann für beide Monitore eine Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen und die Timing-Methode ändern?


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

1800 = 900x2 

Das ist nur ne Zahlenspielerei, damits besser ausschaut.
(bei NV reden die Jungs dann gar von 900x8=7200)

btw.
Warum versucht eigentlich Keiner auf 1020...1025@CL16 zu springen?
(entspricht 900@CL14)


----------



## Fobi25 (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> 1800 = 900x2
> 
> Das ist nur ne Zahlenspielerei, damits besser ausschaut.
> (bei NV reden die Jungs dann gar von 900x8=7200)



ok also kann ich die max. Frequenz auf 1800 MHz stellen?


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Genau!

Sollte es Probleme in Games geben, reicht auch 1780 mit Samsung-Speicher.
Falls Du guten Micron-Speicher hast geht auch 1840.

Leider kann man net auslesen, welcher Speicher verbaut ist.


----------



## hks1981 (2. Januar 2020)

Ja genau auf 1800 sorry. Da AMD es ja immer mal 2 nimmt


----------



## Fobi25 (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> Sollte es Probleme in Games geben, reicht auch 1780 mit Samsung-Speicher.
> Falls Du guten Micron-Speicher hast geht auch 1840.
> ...



Sorry, aber Micron-Speicher ist der RAM?


----------



## DARPA (2. Januar 2020)

Micron, Samsung und SK Hynix sind Hersteller von RAM Modulen


----------



## RX480 (2. Januar 2020)

Auf der Graka ist GDDR von Samsung oder Micron verbaut.


----------



## IDome (2. Januar 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit das Bios der Navi-Karten zu modifizieren? Also direkt auf der Karte ohne den Einsatz des MPT? Würde ich gerne machen um mir den Wattman bzw. Afterburner für den Takt zu sparen.


----------



## Fobi25 (2. Januar 2020)

Ahhh ok. Aber daran könnte ich ja auch nichts ändern, ob das jetzt guter oder schlechter ist. Müsste ich dann mit Ändern der Frequenz "raus finden"?


----------



## DeJuBLN (2. Januar 2020)

DeJuBLN schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich muss das Thema hier nochmal aufgreifen weil ich in etwa dieselben Fehlermeldungen bekomme, vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch weiterhelfen oder soll ich lieber einen neuen Thread aufmachen?
> Alles was hier in dem Thread geschrieben wurde habe ich umgesetzt aber speziell die Volt von 1,2 auf 1,1 setzen macht mir Probleme da ich es einfach nicht dauerhaft gespeichert bekomme. Mache ich etwas falsch? Meine Softwareversion ist die 19.12.2 und meine GraKa eine MSI Radeon 5700 XT Evoke OC, der Rest steht in meinem Profil.
> Lg aus Berlin schonmal
> ...


----------



## JanJake (2. Januar 2020)

Ich habe ein Problem und weiß nicht woran es liegt! Ob am Treiber oder am Spiel.

Aktuell verbaut ist die Sapphire Pulse 5700XT (Baugleich zu Nitro bis auf Lüfter) 

Ich bin ein großer Fan von Eyefinity und eben dem extremen Breitbild, gerade in Rennspielen ist das extrem angenehm damit. In Shootern sowieso, wo es fast wie ein Cheat wirkt, weil man wesentlich mehr sieht. Aktuell zocke ich NFS Heat was ich vom Kumpel geschenkt bekommen habe. 

Aber mit Eyefinity geht es nicht und dabei ist es egal ob ich Treiber 19.12.2 oder 19.12.3 benutze. 

Stelle ich Eyefinity ab, also nur erweiterte Monitore, läuft das Spiel. Aber das ist nicht Sinn der Sache, denn selbst Asbach Uralte Spiele haben damit keine Probleme.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Januar 2020)

JanJake schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem und weiß nicht woran es liegt! Ob am Treiber oder am Spiel.
> 
> Aktuell verbaut ist die Sapphire Pulse 5700XT (Baugleich zu Nitro bis auf Lüfter)
> 
> ...



Versuch mal 19.12.1 , mit deinen beiden genannten habe ich und andere auch Probleme.


----------



## JanJake (2. Januar 2020)

Ich werde es mal versuchen.

* Hat nichts geholfen. Egal, dann eben ohne Eyefinity. Das einzige Game bis heute, was ich kenne, dass so reagiert.


----------



## hks1981 (2. Januar 2020)

Vllt hat das Game noch Probleme damit, warte mal auf den nächsten Patch oder AMD repariert es mit dem nächsten Treiber.


----------



## Chinaquads (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> btw.
> Ein User im 3dC hatte auch Probs mit dem Runtertakten vom Vram im Idle.
> 
> Seine Lösung= bei Anzeige die Timing-Methode ändern:



Sehr geil, hat funktioniert. Ich musste bei mir das Timing auf CVT stellen, dann funktioniert es.

Jetzt taktet der Ram schön mit 200 Mhz im Idle.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei den Antworten:
> Petykemano könnte ja Recht haben, das für Mobil ne extra Geschichte gemacht wurde,
> da machen dann niedriger Takt bei sehr niedriger Spannung Sinn.
> Ob dafür auch dann die 7nm-Mobil-Fertigungsmethode ala Smartphone zum Einsatz kommt?
> ...



auch ne Möglichkeit

bin echt gespannt auf die Die Size

Äpple hatte mit dem Prozess doch irgendwas mit 80 MillonenTransen/mm²

wäre ja das Doppelte von Navi10 ^^


----------



## Fobi25 (2. Januar 2020)

Ist es richtig, dass die VRAM-Taktrate jetzt durchgehend bei 1800 MHz ist, sobald ich ein Video/Stream oder Game an habe?


----------



## hks1981 (2. Januar 2020)

Jep, so gehört sich dies! Bei Auslastung soll der Speicher ausfahren.


----------



## Fobi25 (3. Januar 2020)

Ok gut  also eine Änderung habe ich bis jetzt nur bei Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order gemerkt. Kleinere Ruckler beim Sprinten, Springen und schnellem Umschauen sind weniger geworden. Hauptsächlich bei Gebietswechsel und schnellen Bewegungen im Kampf sind diese noch da. Werde morgen mal auf 1810MHz probieren.
Wann merke ich, dass ich den Takt zu hoch eingestellt habe?


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Bei Gebietswechsel spielt dann eher der Takt vom normalen Hauptspeicher RAM ne Rolle, weil die Daten von dort hochgeladen werden müssen. Das liegt aber an dem Game und net an der Graka.


----------



## hks1981 (3. Januar 2020)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Ok gut  also eine Änderung habe ich bis jetzt nur bei Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order gemerkt. Kleinere Ruckler beim Sprinten, Springen und schnellem Umschauen sind weniger geworden. Hauptsächlich bei Gebietswechsel und schnellen Bewegungen im Kampf sind diese noch da. Werde morgen mal auf 1810MHz probieren.
> Wann merke ich, dass ich den Takt zu hoch eingestellt habe?



Die Ruckler kommen eher vom Game als von der Karte. Da wird es noch ein paar Updates benötigen. Da kann ein Freesync Moni eventuell Abhilfe schaffen. 

Du merkst es wenn der Speicher zu hoch ist wenn es Artefakte gibt während dem Spiel. Ich würde den Speicher auch bei 1800 lassen, die 10-20MHZ mehr bringen keine Leistung mehr. 

Wie sehen denn deine Temps auf der Karte mittlerweile aus beim Spielen?


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

RX5600 M soll ungefähr wie die 2060 M? sein.(lt.guru3d Forum)


----------



## hks1981 (3. Januar 2020)

Ich würde mir 2020 keine RX5600, 5500 usw. kaufen, wenn man bedenkt das nun auch die neuen Konsolen auf den Markt kommen. Ich halte dies dann eher für Fahrlässig denn diese Karten kannst du dann nach nicht mal ein Jahr wieder austauschen. Natürlich kommt es drauf an, was man spielt und welche Auflösung usw. aber ich ahne für alte Karten oder schwache Karten böses nächstes Jahr, wenn man die Regler nicht komplett einstellen möchte.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir 2020 keine RX5600, 5500 usw. kaufen, wenn man bedenkt das nun auch die neuen Konsolen auf den Markt kommen. Ich halte dies dann eher für Fahrlässig denn diese Karten kannst du dann nach nicht mal ein Jahr wieder austauschen. Natürlich kommt es drauf an, was man spielt und welche Auflösung usw. aber ich ahne für alte Karten oder schwache Karten böses nächstes Jahr, wenn man die Regler nicht komplett einstellen möchte.



Die M Chips sind ja für den Mobilebereich, da ist man Kompromisse gewohnt, ist bei unserem Spectre doch auch nicht anders.

@Fobi: Der Speicher verliert an Geschwindigkeit bevor er Artefakte schmeißt.


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Und die Mobilchips hängen immer in der Entwicklung ein bisschen hinterher ggü. den Desktop-Grakas.
Wer weiss, ob man 7nm+ 2020 schon bei Mobil sehen wird.

btw.
Das Navi noch net in den APU´s ist finde ich viel eher als zu langsam in der Entwicklung.
Der Raja wird schon bei Blau irgendwas raushauen, was dann konkurrenzfähig ist.
Dann hätte AMD ne große Chance vertan, dort mal mehr Marktanteile zu holen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Januar 2020)

ASRock Radeon RX 5600 XT Phantom Gaming leaked - VideoCardz.com


----------



## RX480 (3. Januar 2020)

Das Design ist net schlecht, dadurch das der Kühler>>PCB gibts keinen Luftstau = passt!


----------



## Fobi25 (3. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Die Ruckler kommen eher vom Game als von der Karte. Da wird es noch ein paar Updates benötigen. Da kann ein Freesync Moni eventuell Abhilfe schaffen.
> 
> Du merkst es wenn der Speicher zu hoch ist wenn es Artefakte gibt während dem Spiel. Ich würde den Speicher auch bei 1800 lassen, die 10-20MHZ mehr bringen keine Leistung mehr.
> 
> Wie sehen denn deine Temps auf der Karte mittlerweile aus beim Spielen?



Ahh ok. Dann belasse ich den bei 1800MHz. Temps weiß ich momentan nicht auswendig. Müsste ich mal GPU-Z nebenbei laufen lassen und sage dann bescheid. Höre aber öfter den Lüfter der GPU bei leistungsintensiven Spielen. Der ist dann mal laut für 2 Sek, dann wieder aus und nach paar Sek wieder an.

Bezüglich FreeSync: das lasse ich lieber. Hatte ja im anderen Post geschrieben, dass meine Blackscreens wohl vom FreeSync kommen..


----------



## hks1981 (3. Januar 2020)

Das mit den Lüftern war genau warum ich von dir die Temps wissen wollte, denn wenn diese gut sind, würde ich dir empfehlen die Lüfterkurve anzupassen, damit es eben ein rundes Geräusch gibt und kein auf und abheulen


----------



## Fobi25 (4. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das mit den Lüftern war genau warum ich von dir die Temps wissen wollte, denn wenn diese gut sind, würde ich dir empfehlen die Lüfterkurve anzupassen, damit es eben ein rundes Geräusch gibt und kein auf und abheulen



So hab mal bisschen CoD und Star Wars gespielt und Temps von GPU-Z genommen.

CoD:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SW:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Januar 2020)

So nachdem ich meine Vernunftseinstellungen mit 1010 mV und 2000 MHz Core Clock gefunden habe, wollte ich mal wissen wie NAVI so skaliert....
Für nur 50 MHz Core Clock mehr benötige ich schon eine Kernspannung von 1060 mV, also 50 mV mehr. Dadurch erkaufe ich mir 5 Kelvin mehr Hotspot Temperatur und 20 Watt mehr Verlustleistung.

Scheint aber Stabil zu sein.

Die NAVIs skalieren ab 2 GHz fürchterlich....


----------



## hks1981 (4. Januar 2020)

@ xlords:Spiel mal mit der Karte, dann wirst du auch sehen ob das tatsächlich stable ist. Benchmarks konnte ich auch durch die Reihe jagen, bei Games war es dann vorbei! Ich wünsch dir wirklich „den goldenen Chip“ aber 1,010v bei 2GHZ bei Games stable habe ich noch nirgend wo gelesen noch gesehen.



Fobi25 schrieb:


> So hab mal bisschen CoD und Star Wars gespielt und Temps von GPU-Z genommen.
> 
> CoD:
> 
> ...



Sieht sehr gut aus, bis auf die Memtemp. Ist zwar im Rahmen also keine Sorge aber an der Lüfterkurve kannst du da nicht viel machen. Ich würde die empfehlen einen 120er Lüfter genau mittig auf die Backplate „pusten“ zu legen dann sollte A die Karte Kühler sein bei den Memorys, B die Lüfter auch nicht auf und ab laufend.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Januar 2020)

Ich spiele doch so wie wie ich eben bei dem eingeschränkten Zeiten eben spielen kann. Aktuell Metro Exodus. Und glaube mir mit den Einstellungen oben ist es stabil. Wenn ich Metro durch habe dann kommt RDR2 drann. Dann berichte ich drüber. SOTTR und Anno 1800 hab ich aktuell leider nicht. The Division 2 ist auch stabil damit. Keine Sorge... aufplustern muss ich mich hier nicht...


----------



## hks1981 (4. Januar 2020)

Nein, dass war auch wirklich nicht mein Ansatz! Also wenn du das falsch verstanden hast sorry! Ich kenne das nur zu gut mit der Euphorie und dann kommt die Ernüchterung beim Zocken  Wenn deine Karte, dein Chip das packt ist doch Weltklasse und kann man dir dazu gratulieren. Hier im Navi Thread ist keiner jemanden etwas neidig, sondern es helfen sich alle und freuen sich alle über Erfolge von anderen!


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Januar 2020)

Ab 2100 MHz Core Clock wird es dann ziemlich warm. Karte benötigt 1100 mV. TimeSpy benötigt dann schon ein erhöhtes PT von 10%. HotSpot geht auf über 94 °C. Wird dann schon lauter.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Nein, dass war auch wirklich nicht mein Ansatz! Also wenn du das falsch verstanden hast sorry! Ich kenne das nur zu gut mit der Euphorie und dann kommt die Ernüchterung beim Zocken  Wenn deine Karte, dein Chip das packt ist doch Weltklasse und kann man dir dazu gratulieren. Hier im Navi Thread ist keiner jemanden etwas neidig, sondern es helfen sich alle und freuen sich alle über Erfolge von anderen!


So sieht es aus [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2020)

Es ist auf jeden Fall schön die Ergebnisse und Einstellungen mit Anderen zu teilen. 2100@1100 hatte auch schon ne U3.
Wurde Bios 1 mit Powerlimit 225W benutzt?

Das rantasten an den max. Takt ganz ohne Vram-OCen ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Weg.
Hinterher kann man ja das gute 2000@1010mV-Setting noch mit mehr Vram-Takt testen.

Interessant finde ich ja die Einstellung im AB: 
Temp.Limit und Lüfter auf MINIMUM. Was genau macht das Temperaturlimit? (regelt das auch den eff.Takt mit ab)
Da braucht man nen guten Airflow im Gehäuse. Vllt kann Er ja mal noch seine Lüfterkurve zeigen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Januar 2020)

Auf das Templimit habe ich im AB keinen Einfluss.
Für den Airflow sorgen 8 Lüfter.

Die Corsair AiO wird mit P&P 4 mal 140 mm betrieben.
Oben im Dach sitzen 2 120mm Silent Wings 2.

Hinten und im Boden  sitzt jeweils ein Silent Wings 135 mm PWM Lüfter. Aber alle mit händisch optimierten Lüfterkurven.

Die Lüfterkurve im AB siehe Bild.

Aktiv ist Bios 1.

Übrigens 2150 MHz Core Clock ist nicht zu empfehlen. Nötig waren dafür 1170 mV. Den Fanspeed musste ich auf 60% stellen, und trotzdem wurde der Hotspot dreistellig.
Für TimeSpy musste ich +50% PT setzen... Die Leistungsaufnahme stieg auf 330 Watt... Abartig...


----------



## openSUSE (4. Januar 2020)

Also 1,010 Vcore bei 2GHZ ist bei guter Kühlung nicht wirklich "GoldChip".


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2020)

Er hat ja netmal auf besonders kühl gestellt.(siehe Hotspot)
Scheint so, das bis ca. 94°C Hotspot kaum ein Unterschied da ist bei guten Chips.

Wobei ich persönlich hks mit dem Zusatzlüfter sehr vernünftig fand.(dito Coolviper)

edit: Das Thema gabs auch letztens im R7-Thread. "Reicht die Lüftung im Dauerbetrieb?"
Dazu wurde mal Valley@4k mit 2xMSAA bzw. 4xMSAA bemüht. Da kann man ja leicht nen Loop
über ne 1/2h Laufen lassen und schauen, ob sich das Gehäuse+Hotspot aufheizt.

Bei schlechtem Airflow ist evtl. ne Temp nahe 100°C, wie bei Strixx ab Werk, keine gute Lüfterkurve.
Für Navi reicht sicher 2xMSAA aus, um schon ne Gameähnliche Situation zu schaffen.
Noch mal Dank an EVGA, der auch getestet hat.


----------



## hks1981 (4. Januar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Also 1,010 Vcore bei 2GHZ ist bei guter Kühlung nicht wirklich "GoldChip".



Was ist es denn bei dir dann? Wir reden hier von Luftkühlung und nicht unter Wasser 1V auf 2GHZ ist phänomenal und habe ich so noch nicht gesehen und das Stable im Spiel. Selbst mit Wakü kommst du grad mal auf 2,1GHZ und die Spannung ist abseits von gut und böse.


----------



## openSUSE (4. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was ist es denn bei dir dann? Wir reden hier von Luftkühlung und nicht unter Wasser 1V auf 2GHZ ist phänomenal und habe ich so noch nicht gesehen und das Stable im Spiel. Selbst mit Wakü kommst du grad mal auf 2,1GHZ und die Spannung ist abseits von gut und böse.



Nein, da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Gute Luftkühlung ist vorallem hohe Temperaturdifferenz, wenn die Karte immer mit fast Zimmertemperatur blasen darf dann kommt eine h2o nicht viel weiter.


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> wenn die Karte immer mit fast Zimmertemperatur blasen darf



Das ist der Knackpunkt. Bekommt die Air ausreichend kühle Luft auch bei ner steigenden Gehäuseinnentemp.
Viele crashen ja erst nach längeren Sessions.
Das Corsair mit den Bodenlüfter ist natürlich ideal, da kommts immer kühl genau an die richtige Stelle.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Januar 2020)

Der Innenraum heizt sich natürlich auch bei 8 Lüftern bei mir auf. Wenn die CPU gefordert ist, dann geht auch mal die Wassertemp. auf 35 Grad. Die Mainboardsensoren melden dann auch schon mal gerne 50 Grad. Jedoch ist es nun mal bei solcher Leistungsaufnahme auch kaum anders möglich.

Wie gesagt ich bin noch am testen. Warten wir mal RDR2 ab.


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2020)

Dein 24/7 wird doch sicher net 2100@1100mV werden, oder?
Welcher Treiber eigentlich?


----------



## openSUSE (4. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Der Innenraum heizt sich natürlich auch bei 8 Lüftern bei mir auf. Wenn die CPU gefordert ist, dann geht auch mal die Wassertemp. auf 35 Grad. Die Mainboardsensoren melden dann auch schon mal gerne 50 Grad. Jedoch ist es nun mal bei solcher Leistungsaufnahme auch kaum anders möglich.
> 
> Wie gesagt ich bin noch am testen. Warten wir mal RDR2 ab.


Wird der "Innenraum" wärmer und damit die Temperaturdifferenz kleiner, dann wird deine Karte auch instabiler. 
Es macht idR wenig sinn, nur weil mal UV betreibt, die Lüfter runter zu regeln. Die Lüfter sollten auf grund geringerer Temp weniger drehen, nicht weil man sie quasi ins nutzlose regelt.


----------



## Gurdi (4. Januar 2020)

1V 2Gz ist wirklich sehr gut, problematisch wird es dann aber häufig wenn mal der Takt schwankt wegen Auslastung, dann ist meist der untere P-State "unterfüttert".
Das ist allgemein ein großes Problem der Karten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er hat ja netmal auf besonders kühl gestellt.(siehe Hotspot)
> Scheint so, das bis ca. 94°C Hotspot kaum ein Unterschied da ist bei guten Chips.
> 
> Wobei ich persönlich hks mit dem Zusatzlüfter sehr vernünftig fand.(dito Coolviper)
> ...


Gerne doch[emoji3577]

In meinem alten Gehäuse hatte ich null Hotspot Probleme.... Jetzt mit neuen board und Gehäuse sind die anderen Temps auch noch top nur der hotspot ist nun ist halt hoter geworden [emoji51] Die Grafikkarte sitze zuweit am CPU Kühler und ich schätze das sich dort hinten an der Platine sich die Hitze staut..... Gibt's eventuell schmale Lüfter..... Müsste ich nachher mal messen wieviel Platz ich zwischen Grafikkarte und CPU Kühler habe 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## openSUSE (4. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 1V 2Gz ist wirklich sehr gut, problematisch wird es dann aber häufig wenn mal der Takt schwankt wegen Auslastung, dann ist meist der untere P-State "unterfüttert".
> Das ist allgemein ein großes Problem der Karten.



1,0*10*Vcore, kleiner aber feiner unterschied 
Ja, Navi Stürtzt ab beim runtertakten. Wobei dies mit dem neuen Treiber deutlich besser geworden ist und es wird beim nächsten sicher noch besser. *wink*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gerne doch[emoji3577]
> In meinem alten Gehäuse hatte ich null Hotspot Probleme.... Jetzt mit neuen board und Gehäuse sind die anderen Temps auch noch top nur der hotspot ist nun ist halt hoter geworden [emoji51] Die Grafikkarte sitze zuweit am CPU Kühler und ich schätze das sich dort hinten an der Platine sich die Hitze staut..... Gibt's eventuell schmale Lüfter..... Müsste ich nachher mal messen wieviel Platz ich zwischen Grafikkarte und CPU Kühler habe


Motherboard backside Kühler: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann leider keine Bilder zeigen da ich ein "spezielles" Motherboard verwende aber selbst das MSI x570 a pro wurde damit zu einem zahmen Kätzchen trotz sch... VRM.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Januar 2020)

Ob die Einstellungen 24/7 ready sind ist mir ehrlich gesagt schnuppe. 

Ich hab Zeit - ich mach den Rechner an - ich zocke - zwei (oder mehr) Stunden später mach ich ihn wieder aus.

Dazwischen hat es stabil zu laufen. Egal welches Spiel. In meinen 25 Jahren die ich dieses Hobby nun schon pflege und aufgrund meines Berufes, hab ich ein relativ gutes Gespür ob Elektronik "gut" läuft oder nicht...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was ist es denn bei dir dann? Wir reden hier von Luftkühlung und nicht unter Wasser 1V auf 2GHZ ist phänomenal und habe ich so noch nicht gesehen und das Stable im Spiel. Selbst mit Wakü kommst du grad mal auf 2,1GHZ und die Spannung ist abseits von gut und böse.


Jo Ich kann es auch kaum glauben..... Wenn das nun kein Golden Chip ist dann weiß ich auch nicht [emoji51] Ich würde mit ihm tauschen [emoji6] Super Nitro gegen Nitro..... Ich bezahle auch den Versand [emoji12]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> 1,0*10*Vcore, kleiner aber feiner unterschied
> Ja, Navi Stürtzt ab beim runtertakten. Wobei dies mit dem neuen Treiber deutlich besser geworden ist und es wird beim nächsten sicher noch besser. *wink*
> 
> 
> ...


Nein ich meine die Navi Platine [emoji6]


Hier mal ein paar Pics 


Und das ist mein Gehäuse 

Jonsbo U5 schwarz | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich




Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## openSUSE (4. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo Ich kann es auch kaum glauben..... Wenn das nun kein Golden Chip ist dann weiß ich auch nicht [emoji51] Ich würde mit ihm tauschen [emoji6] Super Nitro gegen Nitro..... Ich bezahle auch den Versand [emoji12]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Klar, wenn ich UV betreibe und dann meine jetzt kann ich den Lüfter "bremsen" (bleibt ja jtzt kühler :O ) dann mag es einem wie ein GoldChip vorkommen. Ist es aber nicht. Und ob er nun 1,010 oder doch 1,020 , 1,030 braucht mach doch nicht wirklich einen unterschied.
Hier meine 24/7 (atm habe ich bei bf5 mehr weil dort auch mehr Powerlimit sinn macht).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Cracky hat wieder Bastelnacht auf Twitch.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Klar, wenn ich UV betreibe und dann meine jetzt kann ich den Lüfter "bremsen" (bleibt ja jtzt kühler :O ) dann mag es einem wie ein GoldChip vorkommen. Ist es aber nicht. Und ob er nun 1,010 oder doch 1,020 , 1,030 braucht mach doch nicht wirklich einen unterschied.
> Hier meine 24/7 (atm habe ich bei bf5 mehr weil dort auch mehr Powerlimit sinn macht).
> 
> 
> ...


Für 100% stable braucht meine Nitro 1998mhz/900mhz @1,090v.......vieles läuft auch  Stunden mit 1,056v.....aber halt nicht alles. Mit 1,090v istalles 100% stable 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2020)

@EVGA
Evtl. gänge eine 240er AiO als IN für die CPU. Dann sind nur noch Rear+NT als OUT.
Dann wäre auch genug Platz, um auf die Backplate der GPU nen Zusatzlüfter zu legen.

Den CPU-Tower kannst Du bestimmt in der Bekanntschaft weitergeben, falls es funzt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Januar 2020)

Sagt mal, 
bin ich der einzige der das neue optische Erscheinungsbild vom Treiber zum kxtzxn findet?
Was ist aus dem Framelimiter im globalen Wattman geworden? Weg? Berufsschule? Mit dem Hund raus??

Boah... ich könnte den Dreck grad aus dem Fenster kloppen!

Konnte man es nicht so lassen wie es war? 
Muss ich mich jetzt tatsächlich 2 Stunden hinsetzen um den "tollen" neuen Treiber so einstellen wie der alte war?
Hotkeys wurden ohne meine Zustimmung gesetzt! ..und ich wunder mich beim zocken, das im Spiel ganz tolle Fenster vom Treiber aufgehen!

Sorry musste mal raus!


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2020)

Es gibt keinen FRTC mehr. CHILL funzt aber sehr gut als Limiter.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> @EVGA
> Evtl. gänge eine 240er AiO als IN für die CPU. Dann sind nur noch Rear+NT als OUT.
> Dann wäre auch genug Platz, um auf die Backplate der GPU nen Zusatzlüfter zu legen.
> 
> Den CPU-Tower kannst Du bestimmt in der Bekanntschaft weitergeben, falls es funzt.


Hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt [emoji4]

Aber ob 1x Rear und NT reicht weiß ich nicht.

Vielleicht würde auch unten 1x 240er AIO und der 3te Lüfter bleibt und bringt noch Frischluft zur graka.... Ob das alles so passt weiß ich auch nicht, [emoji51]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hellm (4. Januar 2020)

Weiß nicht ob das helfen mag, aber  mit dem neuen MPT v1.2 gibt es nun jede Menge Features zu entdecken.
Ich kann euch aber nur das "Tool" überlassen, herausfinden wie/ob es funzt müsst ihr selbst.

Das neue MorePowerTool 1.2 mit noch mehr Funktionen – die Community testet mit | Sammelthread – igor sLAB


----------



## RX480 (4. Januar 2020)

Eigentlich schade, das immer mal erst Kommentare von nonUsern zum MPT kommen.

@EVGA
Boden-AiO macht nur für die Graka Sinn. Der Gewinn wäre dann aber rel. klein.
2x120 vs. 2x95+1x87 (der Kühler der Nitro ist eigentlich ausreichend)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Januar 2020)

Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex, schwarz - 140mm


Dieser Luffi würde eigentlich gerade drunter passe denke ich.... Wenn ich ihn nun bis ganz links an den Slotblenden legen würde, dann würde er auch noch bisl Luft ziehen können..... Man könnte es testen [emoji3526][emoji4]


----------



## drstoecker (5. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nein ich meine die Navi Platine [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Pics
> ...


Sehr nice!


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

@EVGA
Statt dem Großen evtl. 2x Kleine?
Akasa Slimfan, 80mm ab €'*'9,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Kann man besser an dem CPU-Kühler auseinderschieben.

Den Großen gäbs auch 2mm schmaler:
Thermalright TY-14013R ab €'*'7,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

edit:
Ich weiss jetzt gar net, ob hks zw. dem Zusatzlüfter und der Backplate noch nen 1mm Luftspalt hat.
Der käme noch hinzu, weil der Lüfter die Backplate anbläst.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Sehr nice!


Danke Dir.... Ich finde auf den Fotos sieht es immer ******* aus[emoji848] Real finde ich es auch nice [emoji4]

Ich habe auch lange überlegt welches Gehäuse ich kaufen soll..... Wollte ein kleines Case (weil muss auf dem Tisch, und auch eine Dachschräge dort ist)
Es sollte nur aus Alu und Glas bestehen und Null Plastik besitzen und den Preisrahmen nicht sprengen [emoji51]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> @EVGA
> Statt dem Großen evtl. 2x Kleine?
> Akasa Slimfan, 80mm ab €'*'9,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Noctua NF-A9x14 PWM ab €'*'16,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


Der große Wäre interessant aber warum rot und nicht schwarz.... Das kann ich mein Case nicht an tun [emoji39]

Und die Lieferzeit auch sehr lang [emoji849]

Aber von der Größe perfekt. Den in schwarz wäre geil.

Kleine Luffi lieber nicht....uch mag es leise [emoji2958] [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke Dir.... Ich finde auf den Fotos sieht es immer ******* aus[emoji848] Real finde ich es auch nice [emoji4]
> 
> Ich habe auch lange überlegt welches Gehäuse ich kaufen soll..... Wollte ein kleines Case (weil muss auf dem Tisch, und auch eine Dachschräge dort ist)
> Es sollte nur aus Alu und Glas bestehen und Null Plastik besitzen und den Preisrahmen nicht sprengen [emoji51]
> ...



Junge das sind traumhafte Bedingungen bei dir, wenn du meine HotBox sehen würdest oder den zugeknallten HTPC


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nein ich meine die Navi Platine [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Pics
> ...



Na das sieht ja richtig gut aus ^^
Hier ist die RGB implementierung tatsächlich ganz gut und die Nitro+ zusammen mit dem Dark Rock passt auch irgenwie prima zusammen


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. Januar 2020)

@evgasüchtiger 

Sieht toll aus. Ich selber habe nie Muse zu sowas aber finde es dennoch cool wie schön Systeme wirken können gerade wenn sie auch ein guten Platz haben. Meiner kauert wie jeder Office unterm Tisch 

Nur eine Frage plagt mich seit Stunden und ich muss sie stellen. Wieso keine AiO mit RGB Pumpe? Super Kühler keine Frage aber „MICH“ stört er irgendwie wenn ich die Bilder so betrachte. 

Da kriegt man gleich Lust aber das vergeht sofort sobald ich an Kabelmanagement denken muss 

Lg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Na das sieht ja richtig gut aus ^^
> Hier ist die RGB implementierung tatsächlich ganz gut und die Nitro+ zusammen mit dem Dark Rock passt auch irgenwie prima zusammen


Dankeschön [emoji4]Hab auch lange überlegt was ich genau nehmen soll [emoji6] sollte alles ein gutes Gesamtbild ergeben . Ich wollte erst die Corsair Luffis nehmen aber ich mag nicht wenn die ganzen Luffis beleuchtet werden.... Bin dann auf die Alpenföhn SW gestoßen wo nur die Rahmen leuchten und da hatte ich mich verliebt [emoji7] Jo und die Nitro hat auch echt eine schöne RGB Beleuchtung [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> @evgasüchtiger
> 
> Sieht toll aus. Ich selber habe nie Muse zu sowas aber finde es dennoch cool wie schön Systeme wirken können gerade wenn sie auch ein guten Platz haben. Meiner kauert wie jeder Office unterm Tisch
> 
> ...


Danke... War auch schon am überlegen.... Ich finde aber der BQ DR passt auch sehr gut rein [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Junge das sind traumhafte Bedingungen bei dir, wenn du meine HotBox sehen würdest oder den zugeknallten HTPC


Jo das glaube ich dir [emoji16]
Meine Temps für so ein Gehäuse sind echt top. Nur der Hotspot stört nicht halt... Zwar nicht kritisch aber in 4k dann geht's nach längerer Zeit auf knapp über 90 Grad... Am Luft Stau kann es nicht liegen da wenn ich die Seitenscheibe abnehme es max 1 Grad Kühler wird. Der Stau liegt nur über der Platine der Nitro schätze ich. Weil die Backplate kann ich nicht anfassen. Entweder AIO für die CPU oder einen Luffi auf die BP....
Für einen Kollegen habe ich hatte ich fast ein identisches  System zusammen gebaut. Das Gehäuse ist nur bisl größer aber die Temps bei mir sind ein Tick besser... Warte ich hab glaub ich noch ein paar pics irgendwo aufn Handy... 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. Januar 2020)

90^C HS bei UHD ist ja aber auch nicht kritisch. Will net wissen was meine ti wirklich so für Temps hat aber da bin ich ja etwas beschränkt was das auslesen angeht. 

Glaube kaum das es bei dir am Airflow liegt, wenn ich mir die Lüfter so ansehe müsste da gut Luft durchgehen. Bin auch mit 7 Lüftern am Start und wenn ich den Rauchtest mache zieht das ganz schnell raus. 

Ach allein weil es so toll aussieht hätte ich Lust für die Beste ein 2. System zu bauen. Irgendwie mag ich die Navi und gerade das tweaken fehlt mir etwas.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> 90^C HS bei UHD ist ja aber auch nicht kritisch. Will net wissen was meine ti wirklich so für Temps hat aber da bin ich ja etwas beschränkt was das auslesen angeht.
> 
> Glaube kaum das es bei dir am Airflow liegt, wenn ich mir die Lüfter so ansehe müsste da gut Luft durchgehen. Bin auch mit 7 Lüftern am Start und wenn ich den Rauchtest mache zieht das ganz schnell raus.
> 
> Ach allein weil es so toll aussieht hätte ich Lust für die Beste ein 2. System zu bauen. Irgendwie mag ich die Navi und gerade das tweaken fehlt mir etwas.


Ich weiß.... Aber die 90 grad sehe ich ungern..... Ist so in mir drinn [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. Januar 2020)

Jo wer kennt es nicht  Genauso das ewige OSD beim zocken, zumindest ein Tick von mir. Aber will hier den Thread net mit OT zuspammen. 

Schönen Sonntag allen


----------



## Fobi25 (5. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus, bis auf die Memtemp. Ist zwar im Rahmen also keine Sorge aber an der Lüfterkurve kannst du da nicht viel machen. Ich würde die empfehlen einen 120er Lüfter genau mittig auf die Backplate „pusten“ zu legen dann sollte A die Karte Kühler sein bei den Memorys, B die Lüfter auch nicht auf und ab laufend.



Ein Lüfter direkt auf die Backplate wird schwer. Hab den be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4, welcher ja recht groß ist.

Aktuell habe ich 2x140mm in der Front (da ist noch Platz für 1x140mm), dann 1x120mm hinten-oben und 1x140mm oben. Der 140er der oben sitzt, geht nach draußen. Hab also 2 Lüfter die für kühlere Luft sorgen und 2 Lüfter die warme Luft raus transportieren sollen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Januar 2020)

Dito [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich weiß.... Aber die 90 grad sehe ich ungern..... Ist so in mir drinn [emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Ich bekomm zuviel, wenn meine Red Devil die 80°C Marke im Hotspot erreicht. 

Aktuell habe ich 2050 Mhz bei 1,080 Volt bei 1350 rpm, da bin ich knapp bei 78°C Hotspot. ( Silent Bios 180W )

Immer noch leise und genug Reserve.

Btw: Schickes Gehäuse, perfekter Airflow, leider nirgends lieferbar -.-


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

Weil ich Das gerade sehe, Manche können mehr Takt einstellen mit weniger TDP.
Anscheinend ist die Kurve dann stabiler, weil der eff.Takt net so hoch kommt.


----------



## EyRaptor (5. Januar 2020)

Ich hab euch mal wieder ein schönes Beispiel, warum ich dem Vram Geiz zurzeit so kritisch gegenüber stehe.
-> rx 5500 4 GB, 5600(XT?) 6 GB, 1650(S) 4 GB und so weiter.

Meine alte Sapphire HD 4890 hab ich heut wieder eingebaut und Skyrim Vanilla ungemodded gestartet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Karte hat *2 GB Vram und ist von Juni 2008* (zumindest der Chip, diese Version kam erst etwas später).

Texturen aufdrehen ist einfach der günstigste und beste Weg um auch auf lange Sicht eine möglichst gute Bildqualität zu erhalten.
Damals haben alle geschrieen wie unnütz das doch ist ...

Damit ist mein Plädoyer gegen Vram geiz zum Sonntag beendet.


----------



## hks1981 (5. Januar 2020)

Aber 2GB ist schon hart an der Grenze  jedoch 36FPS ist noch beachtlich. Für Zocker die 30FPS reichen eine tolle Gamer Karte  solltes auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen reißerisch einstellen^^ Top Karte für Fortnite, CSGO und Skyrim flüssig Spielbar für nur 199€


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (5. Januar 2020)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ich bekomm zuviel, wenn meine Red Devil die 80°C Marke im Hotspot erreicht.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich 2050 Mhz bei 1,080 Volt bei 1350 rpm, da bin ich knapp bei 78°C Hotspot. ( Silent Bios 180W )
> 
> ...



Bei den settings wirst du aber in einigen Games schon durch das Powertarget ausgebremst... ich erreiche schon oft knapp 200 Watt bei 2000 MHz und 1010 mV.

BTW: Sobald ich versuche den Memory Clock höher zu setzen, kann ich den Rechner reseten... Ich denke der Memory Controller benötigt mehr Spannung.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Januar 2020)

Ist halt die Frage, ob mir meine 75 ( 74 ) fps reichen, oder ob ich mit "Ende offen" spiele.

Erlich gesagt bin ich aus dem Alter raus, wo ich immer 100fps+ haben muss.

Mein WQHD passt eigentlich bei der Graka ganz gut, mir sind Lautstärke und Verbrauch/Wärmeentwicklung wichtiger als 5% Leistung, was bei 60 fps gerade mal 3 fps sind.


----------



## hks1981 (5. Januar 2020)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Ein Lüfter direkt auf die Backplate wird schwer. Hab den be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4, welcher ja recht groß ist.
> 
> Aktuell habe ich 2x140mm in der Front (da ist noch Platz für 1x140mm), dann 1x120mm hinten-oben und 1x140mm oben. Der 140er der oben sitzt, geht nach draußen. Hab also 2 Lüfter die für kühlere Luft sorgen und 2 Lüfter die warme Luft raus transportieren sollen.



Das ist auch in Ordnung so, das letzte Quentchen hättest du mit einem Lüfter auf der Backplate geschafft. Aber wenn kein Platz dann kein Platz  Die Temps sind eh okay! Was du machen könntest wäre die Lüftersteuerung etwas nach oben zu schrauben. So das diese eventuell früher dreht bei deiner Karte aber natürlich nur im Rahmen der Lautstärke die für dich in Ordnung ist.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (5. Januar 2020)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, ob mir meine 75 ( 74 ) fps reichen, oder ob ich mit "Ende offen" spiele.
> 
> Erlich gesagt bin ich aus dem Alter raus, wo ich immer 100fps+ haben muss.
> 
> Mein WQHD passt eigentlich bei der Graka ganz gut, mir sind Lautstärke und Verbrauch/Wärmeentwicklung wichtiger als 5% Leistung, was bei 60 fps gerade mal 3 fps sind.



Ah dann ergeben deine Settings sinn. Ich probiere jetzt auch was aus... ich geh auf 1000 mV und aktiviere Chill auf 60 fps... hab ehh erstmal nur nen 60 Hz Monitor hier.


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Sobald ich versuche den Memory Clock höher zu setzen, kann ich den Rechner reseten... Ich denke der Memory Controller benötigt mehr Spannung.



Den SOC kannste ja im MPT mal auf 1075mV hochnehmen.(evtl. auch min GFX+SOC auf 850mV)
Das Bios mit GPU-Z auf dem Desktop speichern, um es im MPT zu laden.
Später wird in die Registry gespeichert. Dann den PC neu starten.

Mit rel. schlechtem Samsung-Vram würde ich erstmal net höher als 890 bzw. 1780 gehen.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, ob mir meine 75 ( 74 ) fps reichen, oder ob ich mit "Ende offen" spiele.
> Erlich gesagt bin ich aus dem Alter raus, wo ich immer 100fps+ haben muss.


Wäre net Chill auf 65-72fps günstiger?
Die fps werden doch vom 144Hz-Moni mittels LFC verdoppelt mit 130-144Hz ausgegeben.

Kann der Moni anzeigen, was bei 75fps passiert?


----------



## Fobi25 (5. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das ist auch in Ordnung so, das letzte Quentchen hättest du mit einem Lüfter auf der Backplate geschafft. Aber wenn kein Platz dann kein Platz  Die Temps sind eh okay! Was du machen könntest wäre die Lüftersteuerung etwas nach oben zu schrauben. So das diese eventuell früher dreht bei deiner Karte aber natürlich nur im Rahmen der Lautstärke die für dich in Ordnung ist.



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich die Lüfter so eingestellt, dass die hinteren Lüfter (warme Luft raus) schneller drehen sollen (Turbo?) und die vorderen langsamer drehen soll (silent?). Hatte ich immer nur weil ich dachte die vorderen höre ich eher als die hinten  
Ich werde das die Tage mal überprüfen und ändern. Ab morgen ist der Urlaub zu ende und dann ist weniger Zeit


----------



## RX480 (5. Januar 2020)

In dem ganzen PC gibts nur eine große Lärmquelle und das sind die Lüfter von der Graka.(x)
Die anderen Lü. können ohne weiteres etwas höher drehen ohne aufzufallen. = Grundrauschen

(x) und evtl. ne zu klein bemessene AiO von der CPU


----------



## Gurdi (6. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Den SOC kannste ja im MPT mal auf 1075mV hochnehmen.(evtl. auch min GFX+SOC auf 850mV)
> Das Bios mit GPU-Z auf dem Desktop speichern, um es im MPT zu laden.
> Später wird in die Registry gespeichert. Dann den PC neu starten.
> 
> ...


Maximum Voltage Soc kann auch ruhig auf 1200 rauf bei stabilitätsproblemen.


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2020)

Ich weiss gar net mehr, aber Einer hatte mal die selben Probleme und mehr als 1100..1125mV brachte dann auch net mehr viel. Das war aber noch bei den schlechten Treibern + Blackscreens.

btw.
Wichtig war auch immer den Energiesparplan von W10 auf Höchstleistung zu stellen, damit net der PCiE-Link ausversehen in den Sparmodus wechselt.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. Januar 2020)

Moin,

hat jemand nen Link zu den offiziellen Datasheets zu den Navi chips? Mich interessieren die offiziellen recomendations bzw. die gültigen Spannungensbereiche.


----------



## RX480 (6. Januar 2020)

Wenn Du nur wg. der SOC-Spannung fragst, war der Gedanke von Gurdi = max. die Default-Spannung von den Refs zu nehmen = 1,20V.
Bei den Devils war mal ne zeitlang die default 1,05V etwas knapp, deswegen Tests mit 1,075..1,10..1,125V.
(war u.U. der Grund warum AutoUV überhaupt net stabil war)


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. Januar 2020)

Ja danke. Dennoch würde mich das Datenblatt zum Navi interessieren. Ich such es mal wenn es Die Zeit erlaubt.


----------



## hks1981 (6. Januar 2020)

Lies doch einfach das Bios aus mit GPU-Z dann hast du auch alles was du brauchst.


----------



## Element22 (6. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

  ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Ich habe versucht mich hier einzulesen, bei über 400 Seiten aber keine Chance. Eine Lösung könnte sei n die SoC Spannung auf 1100mV zu stellen? Will aber nichts übertakten, der Mist soll einfach nur ordentlich funktionieren. Aber erstmal zum Problem.


Möglichkeit 1: Der Primärmonitor wird schwarz. Sound läuft weiter. PC läuft weiter. Monitor 2 kann verwendet werden, hilft aber nicht wirklich, kriege ja auch das Einstellungsfenster nicht auf den anderen Monitor um Anzeigen umzustellen.
  Möglichkeit 2: Der Primärmonitor wird schwarz. Sound läuft weiter. Nach ca. 3-5 Sekunden wird dann auch der Sekundärmonitor schwarz, dann hängt der Sound und PC stürzt komplett ab.
  Blackscreens treten auch auf wenn der TV aus ist (und auch keinen Strom hat, mache die TV Steckdose aus wenn ich ihn nicht nutze).
Sehr problematisch, wenn man in wow im Raid am tanken ist :/

  System:
  Mainboard ASUS Prime X370-Pro (90MB0TD0-M0EAY0) - BIOS ist auch aktuell!
  AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (YD180XBCAEWOF)
  G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)
  Graka PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (AXRX 5700XT 8GBD6-3DHE/OC) - Aktueller AMD Treiber
  2 Monitore (60Hz), 1 TV an der Karte, TV ist meistens aus. Alles aktuelle Kabel entsprechend den Spezifikationen.
  Graka Port 1 DP auf DVI Kabel -> Primärmonitor (Normal 60 Hz)
Graka Port 2 HDMI auf HDMI Kabel -> TV
Graka Port 3 DP auf DVI Kabel -> Sekundärmonitor (Normal 60 Hz)


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. Januar 2020)

Element22 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Ich habe versucht mich hier einzulesen, bei über 400 Seiten aber keine Chance. Eine Lösung könnte sei n die SoC Spannung auf 1100mV zu stellen? Will aber nichts übertakten, der Mist soll einfach nur ordentlich funktionieren. Aber erstmal zum Problem.
> 
> ...



Nutzt du die Standardfrequenzen?


----------



## Fobi25 (6. Januar 2020)

Element22 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Ich habe versucht mich hier einzulesen, bei über 400 Seiten aber keine Chance. Eine Lösung könnte sei n die SoC Spannung auf 1100mV zu stellen? Will aber nichts übertakten, der Mist soll einfach nur ordentlich funktionieren. Aber erstmal zum Problem.
> 
> ...



Hört sich ähnlich an, wie die Probleme die ich hatte.. kannst ja mal hier lesen, sind paar Seiten weniger 
Black screen, freeze und GPU Neustarts (Probleme) mit der Radeon RX 5700XT Pulse


----------



## Element22 (6. Januar 2020)

Hallo xlOrDsNaKex,

ich vermute ja, da ich an der Graka nichts übertaktet habe.
Auch in den AMD Einstellungen habe ich nur HDMI Scaling beim der Anzeige TV auf 7% gestellt, das wart es. Rest so wie es vom System erkannt und eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Element22 (6. Januar 2020)

Danke, ich lese mir das mal durch.


----------



## openSUSE (6. Januar 2020)

Einmal alle Displays einschalten und dann reset all von CRU ausführen.
Dann die Treiber mit ATI Pixel Clock Patcher patchen, neue Version benutzen. Sollten dann immer noch blackscreens auftreten müssten wir uns die Timings der Displays vornehmen.

Für CoD einfach mal die cfg löschen, danach den schadercache komplett durchlaufen lassen, wirklich alle.


----------



## Element22 (6. Januar 2020)

Hallo openSUSE,
ging das an mich? Auch wenn ich "aus der IT Welt" komme, das ist nicht mein Fachgebiet . Was ist mit RCU gemeint?
Was macht denn der ATI Pixel Clock Patcher? Ich muss gestehen Tools die im Treiber "rumpatchen" haben mir in meiner Langen PC Zeit mehr Probleme verursacht als geholfen.
Zumal ich hier ein "fertiges" Produkt gekauft habe und wenn ich hier jetzt extrem rumfrickeln muss fliegt es aus dem PC, auch wenn ich seit 2002 auf AMD setze. Den Spaß mit Soundabbrüchen habe ich ja auch und getan hat AMD da bisher nichts: Access Denied
CoD spiele ich nicht.
Hoffe es klingt nicht böse dir gegenüber, bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. Januar 2020)

Element22 schrieb:


> Hallo openSUSE,
> ging das an mich? Auch wenn ich "aus der IT Welt" komme, das ist nicht mein Fachgebiet . Was ist mit RCU gemeint?
> Was macht denn der ATI Pixel Clock Patcher? Ich muss gestehen Tools die im Treiber "rumpatchen" haben mir in meiner Langen PC Zeit mehr Probleme verursacht als geholfen.
> Zumal ich hier ein "fertiges" Produkt gekauft habe und wenn ich hier jetzt extrem rumfrickeln muss fliegt es aus dem PC, auch wenn ich seit 2002 auf AMD setze. Den Spaß mit Soundabbrüchen habe ich ja auch und getan hat AMD da bisher nichts: Access Denied
> ...



Wollte Dich schon fragen warum Du Dir den ganzen Stress zumutest.... 
Wenn Die Karte Neu ist und Sie out of the box nicht geht dann zurück damit...


----------



## Element22 (6. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Wollte Dich schon fragen warum Du Dir den ganzen Stress zumutest....
> Wenn Die Karte Neu ist und Sie out of the box nicht geht dann zurück damit...


Weil ich sie seit September habe und es damals hies die neuen Treiber fixen dass :/. Einfach so zurück ist leider nicht. Um das HDMI Sound Problem kann ich drum herum arbeiten, auch wenn es extrem nervig ist. Aber bei den Blackscreens/Abstürzen nicht. Werde nachher zuhause mal die Monitorauflösungen kontrollieren und schauen was ich dort ändern/Anpassen kann/muss. Sonst bin ich bisher leider noch nicht viel schlauer was anderen geholfen hat. FreeSync müsste standardmäßig aus sein, weil die Monitore das eh nicht können.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (6. Januar 2020)

falls heut Abend wer kucken will

YouTube


----------



## openSUSE (6. Januar 2020)

Element22 schrieb:


> Hallo openSUSE,
> ging das an mich? Auch wenn ich "aus der IT Welt" komme, das ist nicht mein Fachgebiet . Was ist mit RCU gemeint?
> Was macht denn der ATI Pixel Clock Patcher? Ich muss gestehen Tools die im Treiber "rumpatchen" haben mir in meiner Langen PC Zeit mehr Probleme verursacht als geholfen.
> Zumal ich hier ein "fertiges" Produkt gekauft habe und wenn ich hier jetzt extrem rumfrickeln muss fliegt es aus dem PC, auch wenn ich seit 2002 auf AMD setze. Den Spaß mit Soundabbrüchen habe ich ja auch und getan hat AMD da bisher nichts: Access Denied
> ...



CRU ist das Custom Resolution Utility und eben dies enthält eine exe Datei die alle dem System bekannten Displays, die momentan nicht verfügbar sind, löscht.
Für Windows sind Displays weder Fisch noch Fleisch mit bezug auf Hot Plugging, die GPU Treiber arbeiten schon seit Jahren immer um das (Windows) Problem herrum. Mal gibt es bei dem einem Hersteller Probleme und mal bei dem anderen.
Mit dem Treiber patch umgehst du in deinem Fall lediglich Probleme mit den Timings der unterschiedlichen Displays, das Tool ist dafür eigentlich nicht gedacht, aber es kann helfen.
Zudem solltest du, sofern du Probleme hast, die Karte auch mit stock setting Betreiben zumindest so lange wie du eben die Probleme hast.

@CoD: Ist dann halt für jemanden der immer noch Probleme mit CoD hat, das Game läuft hier butterweich mit einer Navi 5700xt.


----------



## Element22 (6. Januar 2020)

Alles klar, danke.
Bei AMD gibt es auch einen 38 Seiten Threat dazu...
Access Denied
Wirkliche Lösung: Keine


----------



## openSUSE (6. Januar 2020)

38 Seiten zum größten Teil übelstem Nonsens mit immer und immer wieder den gleichen Problemen und Bullschit. Schreibt jemand mal ganz zaghaft dass er diese Probleme nicht hat, wird wieder und wieder drauf los gebasht.
Bei nvidia wäre der Thread wohl nur 3 Steiten lang, dann wäre er zu.
Es ist schlimm für User die Probleme haben, aber das was da abgeht ist schlicht unsinn.


----------



## hks1981 (6. Januar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> 38 Seiten zum größten Teil übelstem Nonsens mit immer und immer wieder den gleichen Problemen und Bullschit. Schreibt jemand mal ganz zaghaft dass er diese Probleme nicht hat, wird wieder und wieder drauf los gebasht.
> Bei nvidia wäre der Thread wohl nur 3 Steiten lang, dann wäre er zu.
> Es ist schlimm für User die Probleme haben, aber das was da abgeht ist schlicht unsinn.



Aber nur weil es bei dir gut läuft muss es nicht bedeuten, dass es bei allen läuft! Ich hatte z.B. ein Problem mit GTA V und viele andere hatten es nicht, hab neu aufgesetzt, alles auf Stock ging noch immer nicht. Bei anderen schon also dachte ich mir OK bin ich zu blöd dafür anscheinend, doch auf einmal gab es ein Treiber Update und was stand unter „fixed“? Genau das bei manchen Usern GTA V nicht ging und nun wieder behoben wurde und tadadaa es klappte wieder.

Also ich kann deiner Pauschalierung überhaupt nicht folgen und das es bei NV nur 3 Seiten gewesen wären ist ja genauso nur ein Satz mit X man siehe doch nur hier unter Grafikkarten News das Thema Raytracing an...

Und das COD bei vielen Usern Probleme macht braucht man sich nur die 100 Seiten im Netz ansehen und auch im Navi Thread hatten schon einige damit zu kämpfen.

Bildschirm wird auf einmal dunkel liegt auch an der Spannung der Karten wo auf einmal das Signal verloren geht, siehe im Netz Blackscreen Navi und hier hilft es z.B. den Takt zu senken oder die Spannung weiter unten zu erhöhen. Dies passiert gut und gerne bei der Devil wie bei der Pulse, andere Karten haben das Problem seltener bis gar nicht.


----------



## openSUSE (6. Januar 2020)

Genau! Man sollte nicht pauschalisieren, im wesentlichen habe ich nichts anderes geschrieben.
Das GTA mit nvidia probleme machen konnte durfte ich selbst erfahren aber fängt man dann an Stuss zu schreiben?


----------



## Ralle@ (6. Januar 2020)

Nur was sollen halt die jenen viel schreiben, bei denen alles super läuft?
Ich habe keine Probleme mit meinen Systemen, weder mit dem neuen Threadripper 3960X wo die 2080 TI Dienst tut, die Radeon Seven verrichtet auch Dienst nach Vorschrift im älteren 8700K System und die Sapphire 5700 XT Nitro+ befeuert den neueren 3700X Rechner meiner Frau und da gibt es auch nichts. Gespielt wird alles quer durch die Bank, wenn wir mal Zeit finden. Ich weiß dass es unzählige Konfigurationen gibt aber wer die Brain.exe nutzt, wird auch keine oder selten Probleme haben und die paar Probleme kann man eben mit dieser exe auch lösen.
Leider wird die Brain.exe viel zu selten genutzt, da scheinbar der Aberglaube (nutzen schadet den Hirn) weit verbreitet ist.

Wenn ich mir so manch Probleme in den bekannteren Foren durchlese, weine ich schon um die Menschheit bzw. bin für eine Geburtenkontrolle.


----------



## hks1981 (6. Januar 2020)

Brain.exe hilft leider auch nicht immer. Es braucht doch nur ein Programm sein, was einer auf seinem PC installiert hat was er gar nicht im Hinterkopf hat. Kann auch nur eine Software vom Hersteller sein. 99% der User die sich mit Problemen melden, wissen doch gar nicht, was die Hardware ist oder kann, die haben das gekauft, entweder schon fertig oder von einem Freund oder Bekannten zusammenbauen lassen usw. Also Brain.exe funktioniert in meinen Augen maximal wenn es um Sicherheit im Netz geht, alles andere kann schon die kleinste Software verursachen oder ein Bios oder eine Hardware die irgendwelche Zicken hat usw. Da würde ich die User jetzt nicht so an den Pranger stellen.



openSUSE schrieb:


> Genau! Man sollte nicht pauschalisieren, im wesentlichen habe ich nichts anderes geschrieben.
> Das GTA mit nvidia probleme machen konnte durfte ich selbst erfahren aber fängt man dann an Stuss zu schreiben?



User mit 0 Ahnung schreiben dann leider Stuss weil diese es nicht besser wissen. Ist doch überall so  Siehe z.B. Fifa Wertung da steht das Spiel bei 1,5-2 Sterne nur weil da die Kinder im Online Gaming ständig verlieren und meinen dann, dass Spiel ist gescriptet hat Momentum usw  Mich betrifft es nicht, spiele es nur Offline und mit Freunden und siehe da, kein Momentum.


----------



## Fobi25 (6. Januar 2020)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere habe ich die Lüfter so eingestellt, dass die hinteren Lüfter (warme Luft raus) schneller drehen sollen (Turbo?) und die vorderen langsamer drehen soll (silent?). Hatte ich immer nur weil ich dachte die vorderen höre ich eher als die hinten
> Ich werde das die Tage mal überprüfen und ändern. Ab morgen ist der Urlaub zu ende und dann ist weniger Zeit



So hab mal die Steuerung von Silent auf Perf gestellt. Ist schon recht laut.. sollte das nicht wirklich eine Veränderung der Temp bringen, werde ich das wohl wieder auf Silent ändern.


----------



## hks1981 (6. Januar 2020)

Du sollst ja nicht gleich mit der Extremen Methode kommen . Ich meinte auch nicht die Lüfterkurve vom den Gehäuselüftern sondern von der Grafikkarte. Ich würde da mal probieren diese so zwischen 5-7% anzuheben. Das sollte der Karte gut tun und nicht viel an der Akustik machen.

@OpenSuse was hat eigentlich die Backplate Wakü eim Eigenbau gebracht? Hab zwar das Bild von deinem Prototypen gesehen aber die Temps sind irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Fobi25 (6. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Du sollst ja nicht gleich mit der Extremen Methode kommen . Ich meinte auch nicht die Lüfterkurve vom den Gehäuselüftern sondern von der Grafikkarte. Ich würde da mal probieren diese so zwischen 5-7% anzuheben. Das sollte der Karte gut tun und nicht viel an der Akustik machen.



Achsooo  dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren  die 5-7% in der max. Lüftergeschwindigkeit oder soll ich das in der erweiterten Einstellung in der Kurve an einem bestimmten Punkt anpassen?


----------



## hks1981 (6. Januar 2020)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Achsooo  dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren  die 5-7% in der max. Lüftergeschwindigkeit oder soll ich das in der erweiterten Einstellung in der Kurve an einem bestimmten Punkt anpassen?



Das bleibt dir überlassen. Ich zB. hätte es überall in der Kurve mal angepasst um zu sehen, wie es sich auswirkt  Man kann ja zum Glück mehrere Profile anlegen für den Test.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Januar 2020)

-> AMD CES Stream YouTube

Heyo ... 5600 XT mit 280$ MSRP ist jetzt irgendwie nicht so toll.

Edit:
Schade dass die APU schon das spannendste mit Grafik war. Was zu Big Navi wäre echt nett gewesen.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (7. Januar 2020)

BigNavi kommt frühstens mit präsentation der neuen konsolen. die versprochene GPU leistung würde den preis derer aktuell iwo bei 1500,- ansetzen.. wenn die schon für 5600xt soviel verlangen


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (7. Januar 2020)

*RX 5600 XT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2020)

die 5600 könnte für Übertakter interessant werden, beim Takt ist da sicher noch viel Platz nach oben.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> die 5600 könnte für Übertakter interessant werden, beim Takt ist da sicher noch viel Platz nach oben.



Nur bringt das vermutlich nicht viel bei nem 192 Bit SI.
Die 5700 (XT) ist ja jetzt schon etwas durch den Speicherdurchsatz limitiert. 
Wenn AMD dafür auchnoch den billigen 14 Gbit/s (oder ist 12 der günstige?) nimmt, dann sehe ich da komplett schwarz.


----------



## respektive (7. Januar 2020)

Liebe Community,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, da ich als absoluter Hardware Anfänger nicht wirklich weiter komme und das Problem zu 100% identifizieren kann. 

Mein Problem:

Als ich meinen PC von Mindfactory bekommen habe, leidet er unter folgenden Symptomen:
Ich habe random Blackscreens, dabei leuchtet die RGB-Beleuchtung noch und der PC startet von selber neu, Ton geht aus, Bildschirm ist schwarz.
Das passiert beim surfen, youtube, gaming - ziemlich random, ich kann keinen Zusammenhang herstellen - mal nach 5h Nutzung, wenn der PC einfach nur an ist oder nach 10 Sekunden in Apex.

Meine Specs:

Ryzen 3900x
5700 XT Red Devil
x570 Aorus Master
be quiet! 650 Watt straight power 11
DDR4 16 GB G Skill Trident Z rgb für AMD DDR4-3200

Grafikkarten Treiber: Adrenalin 2020 - 19.12.3
XMP ist aktiviert (war davor auf off - hatte aber die selben Probleme)

Ich hatte gelesen, dass man PCI-E auf 3.0 stellen soll, was passiert dadurch? Wird die Karte dadurch schlechter, wenn sie kein PCI-E 4.0 nutzt?
Und wie nutze ich den Wattman? ist das integriert in dem Grafikkarten Treiber?

Ist vielleicht auch was defekt? Soll ich die Grafikkarte austauschen lassen?

Viele Fragen, hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2020)

Ansatzpunkte für dieses Problem, sind
1.Zu hoher Takt
2.Zu niedrige Spannung für den SOC
3.Probleme bei der PCIEx Anbindung.
4.Zu hohe Temperaturen

Das Tool hier mal runter laden:
MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT), RX 5600 (XT), RX 5500 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Update 1.2.0 – Seite 2 – igor sLAB

und nen Screenshot von dem Abschnitt Power and Voltage machen.

@Raptor: Das macht sich aber auch nur über FHD bemerkbar, für mehr taugt die Karte wohl auch kaum mit 6GB.


----------



## respektive (7. Januar 2020)

Hi Gurdi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Könntest du das weiter ausführen? und betrifft das alles die GPU? würde ein wechsel auf eine 2070 Super das Problem lösen?

1.Zu hoher Takt
2.Zu niedrige Spannung für den SOC
3.Probleme bei der PCIEx Anbindung.
4.Zu hohe Temperaturen

Und ich habe die Datei runtergeladen und checken lassen bei VirusTotal und das sagt mir das es einen Trojaner enthält? Und wenn ich es ausführen will, meldet sich auch Windows und sagt, dass ich es nicht öffnen soll... 

LG


----------



## Fobi25 (7. Januar 2020)

respektive schrieb:


> Hi Gurdi,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort
> 
> ...



Bezüglich der ersten beiden Ansatzpunkte kannst du mal hier schauen: Black screen, freeze und GPU Neustarts (Probleme) mit der Radeon RX 5700XT Pulse

Hatte ähnliches Problem mit ner RX 5700 XT und die läuft jetzt ziemlich gut


----------



## hks1981 (7. Januar 2020)

Ich tippe eher auf den Ryzen selbst! Mach mal im Bios auf default settings und dann, surfe, spiele usw. mal. Das was du beschreibst hatte ich bei meinen früheren Ryzen Systemen wenn die Spannung der CPU nicht ausreichte weil ich UV betrieben habe. Da konnte ich auch manchesmal 7 Stunden am Stück was machen dann wars dunkel. Dann am nächsten Tag reichte es schon wenn ich ein Youtube Video aufmachte, war es auch wieder dunkel. Also setzt mal das Bios vom Mainboard auf default.


----------



## drstoecker (7. Januar 2020)

respektive schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, da ich als absoluter Hardware Anfänger nicht wirklich weiter komme und das Problem zu 100% identifizieren kann.
> 
> ...



hast du irgendwelche Einstellungen an deinem System geändert oder läuft alles auf Auto/stock?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (7. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf den Ryzen selbst! Mach mal im Bios auf default settings und dann, surfe, spiele usw. mal. Das was du beschreibst hatte ich bei meinen früheren Ryzen Systemen wenn die Spannung der CPU nicht ausreichte weil ich UV betrieben habe. Da konnte ich auch manchesmal 7 Stunden am Stück was machen dann wars dunkel. Dann am nächsten Tag reichte es schon wenn ich ein Youtube Video aufmachte, war es auch wieder dunkel. Also setzt mal das Bios vom Mainboard auf default.



Kann ich bestätigen. Habe einen ryzen 1700x. Bei zu starker UV ging das Ding stochastisch einfach aus.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Januar 2020)

Dito, wenn ich meinem R9 zuwenig Spannung gebe und Last dazu machts einfach klick.


----------



## Oldi46 (7. Januar 2020)

Hey Ho ihr Navi Experten. Ich habe heute meine Red Dragon 5700er bekommen und Direkt ein bisschen getestet. Witcher3 in 1800P nach 15-20min 

Gpu-Temp: 76-77
Hotspot:91-92 
Memory:80 
VRM: 71 
Takt 1680-1750mhz
Spannung: laut Gpu-z max 1.006V
Asic Power : etwa um die 166Watt
Fanspeed : 48-49% was 1550-1600 ergibt was mir zuviel ist 


Ich werde erstmal die karte Stock kennenleren und mich dann in den nächsen wochen ans Optimieren wagen. WLP durch LM ist auch angedacht. hab da gute erfahrung mit meiner Red Devil rx 480 und Sapphire Itx Pulse 570 gemacht.

Nachtrag: ich hab doch schon etwas mit der Takt/spannungskurve im Wattman Gespielt. 20Min Timespy Extreme Stresstest mit 99,7% bestanden und interresante Ergebisse bekommen 
Gpu Temp: 77Grad , ist auch die Ziel temp 
Hotspot: im mittel 90 ist auch Zieltemp 
Memory 80 Grad 
Vrm :72
Takt: sehr Stabile 1715-1745Mhz
Spannung : 0.931V 
Asi Power Max 159Watt eher 150-155W
Fanspeed: 36-37% 1160-1250RPM


----------



## RX480 (7. Januar 2020)

Interessant,
Da warst Du mit 1,006V schon im TDP-Limit.

Was war eigentlich als max.Takt und Spannung  ab Werk eingestellt?
Und Du konntest einfach nur die Spannung runternehmen?


----------



## Oldi46 (7. Januar 2020)

sieht so stock aus . selbst mit Erhöhten Powerlimit änders sich darnan nichts


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2020)

Net schlecht, da hat man ab Werk eigentlich schon ne rel. niedrige Spannung.(x)
Wäre die Frage, 
ob alle 5700 Dragon so eingestellt sind, oder obs da Unterschiede je nach Chipgüte gibt. (ala Radeon VII)

(x) Und der Anfangswert mit 800mV sieht auch gut aus = safe.


----------



## respektive (8. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf den Ryzen selbst! Mach mal im Bios auf default settings und dann, surfe, spiele usw. mal. Das was du beschreibst hatte ich bei meinen früheren Ryzen Systemen wenn die Spannung der CPU nicht ausreichte weil ich UV betrieben habe. Da konnte ich auch manchesmal 7 Stunden am Stück was machen dann wars dunkel. Dann am nächsten Tag reichte es schon wenn ich ein Youtube Video aufmachte, war es auch wieder dunkel. Also setzt mal das Bios vom Mainboard auf default.



Hi hks1981,

danke für deinen Tipp, werde ich gleich mal probieren - ich habe das was du Fobi25 gesagt hast auch gemacht und meine red devil auf Frequency 1976 und Voltage 1103 gesetzt, und dann ist in dem Chart der Anfangspunkt von unter der gestrichelten Linie auf die gestrichelte Linie gerutscht. Den mittleren Punkt habe ich auch zu einer geraden gezogen.

Ich hatte noch pcie auf 3.0 gestellt und getestet, hatte auch blackscreens und komischerweise sind meine Frames in Apex von 130-200 auf jetzt konstante 144 gefallen oder gesetzt, ist wie wenn die Framerate auf einmal festwäre und es nur noch manchmal zwischen 130-150 variiert.

Ich setzte das Mainboard mal auf default, habe da nichts geändert einfach von Mindfactory bekommen (diese sollten den PC testen und meinten sie haben einen Stresstest gemacht und nichts ist vorgefallen).

Wie gesagt das einzige was ich im Mainboard verändert hatte war, dass ich XMP angemacht hatte, damit meine Ram den richtige MHz und CL haben.

Ich sende dir mal alle Tests, falls du noch was brauchst melde dich bitte 

LG


----------



## respektive (8. Januar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> hast du irgendwelche Einstellungen an deinem System geändert oder läuft alles auf Auto/stock?



Hi drstoecker, 
Alles auf Stock.

Nur XMP auf aktiv gesetzt, und in Adrenalin paar Sachen ausgemacht - siehe Bild, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass enhanced sync auch zu blackscreens führen kann. In Spielen hab ich Vsync immer ausgemacht und bei meinem AOC C24G1 Freesync an.

LG


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2020)

Mal ne dumme Frage von einem NichtRyzenBesitzer:
Ist net XMP-Profil eigentlich für Intel-Systeme gedacht? ...evtl. instabil mit Ryzen bei unpassendem Ram


----------



## Elistaer (8. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage von einem NichtRyzenBesitzer:
> Ist net XMP-Profil eigentlich für Intel-Systeme gedacht?


Ja das sind sie im eigentlichen xmp wurde von Intel erfunden. Es muss nicht instabil sein weil es die vom RAM aufgezeichneten Timings nutzt sprich im RAM sind für seine MHz die Timing hinterlegt diese übernimmt das xmp Profil. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## respektive (8. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf den Ryzen selbst! Mach mal im Bios auf default settings und dann, surfe, spiele usw. mal. Das was du beschreibst hatte ich bei meinen früheren Ryzen Systemen wenn die Spannung der CPU nicht ausreichte weil ich UV betrieben habe. Da konnte ich auch manchesmal 7 Stunden am Stück was machen dann wars dunkel. Dann am nächsten Tag reichte es schon wenn ich ein Youtube Video aufmachte, war es auch wieder dunkel. Also setzt mal das Bios vom Mainboard auf default.



Ich habe gerade noch mein Bios auf Default gestellt und paar Bilder gemacht, mir ist aufgefallen, dass nach dem setzen auf default der PCH-Fan auf einmal dabei war (davor nicht) kA ob dass der Fan vom Mainboard ist, der sich manchmal auch ausschaltet?


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ja das sind sie im eigentlichen xmp wurde von Intel erfunden. Es muss nicht instabil sein weil es die vom RAM aufgezeichneten Timings nutzt sprich im RAM sind für seine MHz die Timing hinterlegt diese übernimmt das xmp Profil.



Wäre mal interessant, was z.Vgl. der Ryzen Dram-Kalkulator als safe ausspuckt.
Kann mir net vorstellen das der Speicherkontroller von Beiden so kompatibel ist.

Gabs net sogar am Anfang ne Liste für den Ram? (x)
Sollte ja beim Boardhersteller einsehbar sein.
Falls einige Boards besonders zickig sind, wärs auch gut zu wissen.

(x) Manche checken extra mit dem Taiphoon-Tool welche Sorte Dies verbaut ist.


----------



## Elistaer (8. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant, was z.Vgl. der Ryzen Dram-Kalkulator als safe ausspuckt.
> Kann mir net vorstellen das der Speicherkontroller von Beiden so kompatibel ist.
> 
> Gabs net sogar am Anfang ne Liste für den Ram? (x)
> ...


Das X470 Taichi ist sehe genügsam hier machen andere Hersteller mehr Probleme. 

Ich hatte bei meinen Tests keine Probleme habe aber auch nie das Maximum versucht  sondern stabile Werte 24/7

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fobi25 (8. Januar 2020)

respektive schrieb:


> Hi drstoecker,
> Alles auf Stock.
> 
> Nur XMP auf aktiv gesetzt, und in Adrenalin paar Sachen ausgemacht - siehe Bild, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass enhanced sync auch zu blackscreens führen kann. In Spielen hab ich Vsync immer ausgemacht und bei meinem AOC C24G1 Freesync an.
> ...



Hast du auch mal mit ausgeschaltetem FreeSync am Monitor probiert? Die hatte bei mir auch Probleme gemacht.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Januar 2020)

5700 XT Nitro Limited für 459 euro
Oder eine Referenz 5700 für 346 euro....

Schwieriger Fall vor Allem zwecks 4K Monitor aber mittels TrixxBoost sollte es möglich sein.

Und hoffe das nicht !! das BeQuiet  Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt  das Mainboard und dann die Radeon VII zerstört hat.


----------



## respektive (8. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant, was z.Vgl. der Ryzen Dram-Kalkulator als safe ausspuckt.
> Kann mir net vorstellen das der Speicherkontroller von Beiden so kompatibel ist.
> 
> Gabs net sogar am Anfang ne Liste für den Ram? (x)
> ...



Hi RX480,

hier die Kalkulation, musste zuerst auf R - XMP drücken und dann auf calculate SAFE. Anbei noch der Auszug von Mindfactory von den Timings des Rams.

LG


----------



## respektive (8. Januar 2020)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Hast du auch mal mit ausgeschaltetem FreeSync am Monitor probiert? Die hatte bei mir auch Probleme gemacht.



Hi Fobi25,

hatte bei mir keinen Unterschied gemacht. Das einzige was ich noch zusätzlich habe sind so mini Ruckler in Game z.B. bei GTA5 das es irgendwie hängt oder auch in Youtube.

LG


----------



## Oldi46 (8. Januar 2020)

Mhm. VSR oder Ingame Skalierung Bringt RD2 zum Absturz .  Igameskalierung verursacht bei RD2 Bildfehler 1.25-1.75x.  Leider ist das ein Problem da mein 3770K In Full HD oft limitiert . 

Ich hab mir ,  das Silentbios angeschaut und Teste nun ,  mit 1827mhz @ 0.976V . Die Stock lüftersteuerung reagiert kaum. Selbst bei 80 grad laufen die lüfter  nur mit 935RPM. Der Memory wir dann bis zu 86 grad warm . eine Eigene Lüfterstuerung Funzt nicht wirklich bzw nicht so wie eingestellt ,  aber immerhin läuft die karte nun in dem RPM bereich den ich Für angenehm halte.   Es bedarf aber noch einiges an Zeit um zuschauen wie gut und stabil das alles läuft . Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob die 5700er die karte ist mit der ich älter werden will 

1827mhz@0.976V Gta5 
Takt: 1695-1756mhz MAX 1773Mhz
Gpu temp: 73
Hotspot: 82-83
Memory :82
VRM: 69
Fanspeed: 33% @ 1165 RPM
max Asic Power : 165W


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 5700 XT Nitro Limited für 459 euro
> Oder eine Referenz 5700 für 346 euro....
> 
> Schwieriger Fall vor Allem zwecks 4K Monitor aber mittels TrixxBoost sollte es möglich sein.
> ...


So viel langsamer ist die 5700xt Nitro nicht als die seven.... 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Januar 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Mhm. VSR oder Ingame Skalierung Bringt RD2 zum Absturz .  Igameskalierung verursacht bei RD2 Bildfehler 1.25-1.75x.  Leider ist das ein Problem da mein 3770K In Full HD oft limitiert .
> 
> Ich hab mir ,  das Silentbios angeschaut und Teste nun ,  mit 1827mhz @ 0.976V . Die Stock lüftersteuerung reagiert kaum. Selbst bei 80 grad laufen die lüfter  nur mit 935RPM. Der Memory wir dann bis zu 86 grad warm . eine Eigene Lüfterstuerung Funzt nicht wirklich bzw nicht so wie eingestellt ,  aber immerhin läuft die karte nun in dem RPM bereich den ich Für angenehm halte.   Es bedarf aber noch einiges an Zeit um zuschauen wie gut und stabil das alles läuft . Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob die 5700er die karte ist mit der ich älter werden will
> 
> ...


Die
Lüftersteuerung nimmt nicht due GPU Temperatur sondern die von dem Hotspot [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (8. Januar 2020)

respektive schrieb:


> Hi RX480,
> hier die Kalkulation, musste zuerst auf R - XMP drücken und dann auf calculate SAFE. Anbei noch der Auszug von den Timings des Rams.



Jo, ist 2x 15 statt 14, = doch ein wenig langsamer  als vom XMP.
Interessant ist sicher auch die Spannung.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Januar 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Mhm. VSR oder Ingame Skalierung Bringt RD2 zum Absturz .  Igameskalierung verursacht bei RD2 Bildfehler 1.25-1.75x.  Leider ist das ein Problem da mein 3770K In Full HD oft limitiert .
> 
> Ich hab mir ,  das Silentbios angeschaut und Teste nun ,  mit 1827mhz @ 0.976V . Die Stock lüftersteuerung reagiert kaum. Selbst bei 80 grad laufen die lüfter  nur mit 935RPM. Der Memory wir dann bis zu 86 grad warm . eine Eigene Lüfterstuerung Funzt nicht wirklich bzw nicht so wie eingestellt ,  aber immerhin läuft die karte nun in dem RPM bereich den ich Für angenehm halte.   Es bedarf aber noch einiges an Zeit um zuschauen wie gut und stabil das alles läuft . Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob die 5700er die karte ist mit der ich älter werden will
> 
> ...



Verwende das MPT Tool! Damit kannst du dir die Karte fein regeln, manuelle Lüfterkurve ist immer noch verbuggt bei AMD derzeit.


----------



## hks1981 (8. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 5700 XT Nitro Limited für 459 euro
> Oder eine Referenz 5700 für 346 euro....
> 
> Schwieriger Fall vor Allem zwecks 4K Monitor aber mittels TrixxBoost sollte es möglich sein.
> ...



Ganz klar die Nitro und auf keinen Fall die Referenz die 100€ Aufpreis ist die Karte wert mal abgesehen das diese schneller ist als ne 5700 non XT ist die Nitro verdammt leise bei super Temps und mit TriXX kannst du den Boostmode nutzen der dir bei 4K zugute kommt!


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Januar 2020)

Nun, dann wird es wohl die RX 5700 XT Nitro OC+ Special Edition werden müssen.
Schneller als Radeon VII, oder zumindest gleichauf werde ich unter 4K wohl sein,- 
Mit TrixxBoost allemal


----------



## blautemple (8. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, dann wird es wohl die RX 5700 Nitro OC+ Special Edition werden müssen.
> Schneller als Radeon VII, oder zumindest gleichauf werde ich unter 4K wohl sein,-
> Mit TrixxBoost allemal



Wie jetzt? Die XT oder die Non XT? Die Non XT ist schon ein gutes Stück langsamer 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Januar 2020)

XT  -gefixt


----------



## hks1981 (8. Januar 2020)

Sehr gute Wahl und du wirst sehr viel Spaß damit haben! Trixx Boost konnte ich bei meiner ersten Karte testen und hat einen tollen Effekt von mehr FPS bei nicht merkender geringen Auflösungsänderung!


----------



## EyRaptor (8. Januar 2020)

Ich ergänze mal 



blautemple schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Die XT oder die Non XT? Die Non XT ist schon ein gutes Stück langsamer


 ... solange man nicht selbst Hand anlegt.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, dann wird es wohl die RX 5700 XT Nitro OC+ Special Edition werden müssen.
> Schneller als Radeon VII, oder zumindest gleichauf werde ich unter 4K wohl sein,-
> Mit TrixxBoost allemal



So ein dummes Gewäsch!
In 4k ist ne Seven in 90% der Games schneller, solange man die Temps im Griff hat. (nur Du net)
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-radeon-vii-laberthread-676.html#post10154193
Auch die Seven kann TrixxBoost nutzen.

Natürlich ist IMMER Deine aktuelle Graka am schnellsten, und auch je nach Forum-Thread wo Du gerade postest.
Solche Wendehälse sind generell sehr beliebt.

btw.
Mal nur als Bsp. was TrixxBoost eigentlich macht, es wird bei Faktor 0,85 eine zusätzliche CustomResi kreiert,
die man dann im Game auswählen kann. (Ich bezweifle stark, das A schonmal sowas auf dem Schirm hatte)
und
Dein momentanes "Camper"-Lieblingsspiel siehe Anhang:


----------



## Oldi46 (9. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Verwende das MPT Tool! Damit kannst du dir die Karte fein regeln, manuelle Lüfterkurve ist immer noch verbuggt bei AMD derzeit.



Jo habs mir gerade angesehen und ein bisschen was gemacht. Kurzmal 2000mhz@ 1100Mv in Superposition durchlaufen lassen. Real lagen um die 1900 an. bei Max 200Watt. Ich konzentriere mich auf 1700-1750Mhz. Mit momentan 0.981V komme ich auf max 160 Watt. Hilft es der Stabilität die SOC Spannung leicht anzuheben? so allgemein?  ob die Lüfter nun immerso laufen wie gedacht muss ich Am tage malschauen.

EDit: so 1,5 Std RDR2 . alles Liefgut. Fan Target Temputere auf 85 ist ganz gut. Ich war aber sehr Überrascht wie Gut/stabil der Takt der Gpu war , ich hab den SOC auf 1.075V angehoben und Jetzt ist der Takt serh Stabil (vorher immerwieder ausreißer auf 1600mhz-)  Max Asic power 161W


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> So ein dummes Gewäsch!
> In 4k ist ne Seven in 90% der Games schneller, solange man die Temps im Griff hat. (nur Du net)
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-radeon-vii-laberthread-676.html#post10154193
> Auch die Seven kann TrixxBoost nutzen.
> ...




@Lieber RX480

Nun, sagte dies in Anbetracht meiner durch UV runter Getakteten  Radeon VII welche mit ca. 1675 bis 1710 Mhz lief.
Da wird sich eine Stock 5700XT Nitro OC+ fast nichts nehmen, - Ausser bei wenigen Games.
Wollte auch lieber eine Radeon VII - auch zwecks des Wiederverkaufs,- Aber da Amazon nix zu bieten,- Ausser durch NR INFO welche die XFX VII noch auf Lager hat.
Aber da bietet Amazon nur den Versand an, KEINE Garantie seitens Amazon, Nur Spedition !!


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

Lieber Atir,
auch bei der Nitro+ solltest Du erstmal die Temps in den Griff bekommen.
Die läuft bei 110°C auch bloß net optimal.(die Temp. bei der verstorbenen Seven)

Sein Problem bei >>220W war bislang der mangelhafte Airflow.
Um die Special Edition voll aufzudrehen wird man wohl ähnlich viel W in 4k brauchen,
da man aus dem optimalen Arbeitsbereich des Chips herauskommt.
Maxtakt>eff.2050 kostet immer extra.
Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Special Edition Review | TechPowerUp


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Januar 2020)

Nun, wenn 5700 XT Nitro Stock Betriebe sollte ich die 110 Grad niemals sehen.
Problem der VII war extrem hohe Volt von Haus aus.
Und ob es wegen der hohen 107 bis 109 VRM war,- sei mal dahingestellt.
Da hätten im Forum mehrere Abrauchen müssen welche nicht umgebaut wurden.


----------



## hks1981 (9. Januar 2020)

Ach kommt nicht streiten! Der Navi Thread ist bisher so harmonisch. ATIR seine Karte ist abgeraucht also da kann man nicht viel machen! Selbst bei schlechten Airflow sollte eine Karte nicht kaputt gehen, dafür gibt es Schutzschaltungen.

Die Seven ist etwas schneller in 4K klar aber A kostet diese auch mehr und B wenn man die Karte Stock betteibt hat man einen Föhn und Temps die jenseits von gut und böse sind. Die Navi ist da um ein paar Prozentchen langsamer nicht viel und das bei dem viel geringeren Verbrauch.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Januar 2020)

so meine strix hat einen neuen besitzer gefunden und ich bin zurück zur vega 56 strix. und siehe da wie ich die ganze zeit schon im hinterkopf hatte die karte taktet den vram mit 144hz nicht hoch im idle wie die 5700 strix/rx 480/470!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Problem der VII war extrem hohe Volt von Haus aus.





hks1981 schrieb:


> Selbst bei schlechten Airflow sollte eine Karte nicht kaputt gehen, dafür gibt es Schutzschaltungen.



Nach m.E. sollte man ne schlechte Graka net behalten sondern innerhalb der 14 Tage zurückgeben.

btw.
Beim Airflow würde ich persönlich je 100W PC-Gesamt 1x120er Lüfter kalkulieren.(350W@3x120 ist schon knapp)
Gehäuse mit geschlossener Front gehen gar net, weil der Lüfter dann an Wirksamkeit verliert.
Gerade die neumodischen G. mit ner Glasscheibe@Front sind auch bei Wakü schon sehr unangenehm aufgefallen.
dito die silent G. mit lediglich seitlichen Schlitzen an der Front.
Wer mehr als 100W/Lüfter einkalkuliert braucht entspr. höhere Drehzahlen.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Jo habs mir gerade angesehen und ein bisschen was gemacht. Kurzmal 2000mhz@ 1100Mv in Superposition durchlaufen lassen. Real lagen um die 1900 an. bei Max 200Watt. Ich konzentriere mich auf 1700-1750Mhz. Mit momentan 0.981V komme ich auf max 160 Watt. Hilft es der Stabilität die SOC Spannung leicht anzuheben? so allgemein?  ob die Lüfter nun immerso laufen wie gedacht muss ich Am tage malschauen.
> 
> EDit: so 1,5 Std RDR2 . alles Liefgut. Fan Target Temputere auf 85 ist ganz gut. Ich war aber sehr Überrascht wie Gut/stabil der Takt der Gpu war , ich hab den SOC auf 1.075V angehoben und Jetzt ist der Takt serh Stabil (vorher immerwieder ausreißer auf 1600mhz-)  Max Asic power 161W



SOC sollte nicht zu niedrig liegen, das macht stabilitätsprobleme.
Ansonsten gilt immer noch, Finger weg von manueller Lüftersteuerung im Wattman/Tools. In euren Profilen sollte nicht mal die Steuerung aktiviert sein!
Das macht die Karten stark instabil und zerreist euch die Frametimes, keine Ahnung wieso, es ist aber so.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin aus Thailand zurück  Und ach du liebe Zeit ist das Wetter hier deprimierend. 

Was hab ich denn so verpasst in den letzten 3 Wochen, irgendwelche tollen neuen Fixes, Treiber oder sonstiges was relevant ist?


----------



## Gurdi (9. Januar 2020)

In dem neuen MPT gibt es eine zusätzliche Featureliste. Ansonsten hat sich wenig getan.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Nach m.E. sollte man ne schlechte Graka net behalten sondern innerhalb der 14 Tage zurückgeben.
> 
> btw.
> Beim Airflow würde ich persönlich je 100W PC-Gesamt 1x120er Lüfter kalkulieren.(350W@3x120 ist schon knapp)
> ...


Hallo meine Front hat auch keine Lüfter [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hallo meine Front hat auch keine Lüfter


Deine 3x120, die direkt von unten aus nächster Nähe auf die Graka pusten sind ja auch sehr effektiv.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was hab ich denn so verpasst



Die wöchentliche Info,
Man kann bei Uplay mal ne Runde Siedler III History Edition kostenlos spielen vom 9.-12., falls die junge Generation den Wuselfaktor noch net kennt.



Gurdi schrieb:


> In dem neuen MPT gibt es eine zusätzliche Featureliste.



Schön, das wenigstens Du ein paar Infos an hellm zurückgibst.(im Forum)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Januar 2020)

Mysterious AMD Radeon GPU appears in OpenVR benchmark leaderboard - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Fobi25 (9. Januar 2020)

Kennt jemand das Problem, sobald man ein Profil bei der AMD Software lädt oder den Desktop aktualisiert (einfach Rechtsklick -> aktualisieren), das Hintergrundbild sich in schwarz ändert? Manchmal nur ein Monitor, manchmal beide. Kann die Monitore aber normal nutzen. Es ist nur das Hintergrundbild.


----------



## LordEliteX (9. Januar 2020)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das Random der Treiber abstürzt? Ist das ein generelles Problem aktuell oder hab ich nur Pech 
Karte läuft mit dem Oc Profil, lediglich die Lüfter laufen etwas schneller. In dieser Woche hab ich zwei mal einen Blackscreen bekommen.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Januar 2020)

Defekte Radeon VII wurde abgeholt und ins Amazon Zentrum gebracht.
Nun wie der Teufel will ist keine Sapphire 5700XT Nitro Limited auf Lager
Nur die 5700 Pulse Ohne XT und jene hat dazu noch Waagrechte Lamellen zur Besseren Luftabfuhr.

Würde jene für 379 Euro bekommen,- und auf Lager von und über Amazon.it Lieferbar.
Die Nitro Limited 5700XT kommt wohl nicht mehr sooo rasch rein.


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

SAPPHIRE Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G GDDR6 Dual HDMI/ Dual DP OC (Uefi) Special Edition: Amazon.it: Elettronica


----------



## XLII42 (9. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Download (Update 1.1.0) – Seite 2 – igor sLAB
> 
> 
> Taichi:
> ...



ich kann da drin nix machen. drücke immer auf "als administrator ausführen" und habe auch alle berechtigungen zugeteilt für meinen benutzer aber da drinnen is alles ausgegraut. ich kann kein einziges häckchen setzen oder irgendwas eingeben


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

Du musst erstmal mit GPU-Z das Bios der Graka auf dem Desktop abspeichern.
Das kannst Du dann mit dem MPT laden/öffnen.


----------



## XLII42 (9. Januar 2020)

ok läuft, was soll ich da jetzt für werte eingeben?
hab ne red devil rx 5700 xt, nen 144hz monitor, auf dem ich zocke und die beiden monitore (der andere hat 60hz und ist alt) gehen ständig aus


----------



## Cleriker (9. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> SAPPHIRE Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G GDDR6 Dual HDMI/ Dual DP OC (Uefi) Special Edition: Amazon.it: Elettronica


Du kannst ja richtig bissig sein...  

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (9. Januar 2020)

Ich liebe es besonders, wenn Jemand in 3 Foren wochenlang rumopert, bevor Er zu Potte kommt. (war mit der R7 so)
(3Foren = PCGH, Luxx, 3dC)

Da helfe ich doch gern bei der Suche. Net das Es solange dauert, bis die Nachfolger erhältlich sind.
Und der Zirkus von vorne beginnt, weil zu teuer.




XLII42 schrieb:


> ok läuft, was soll ich da jetzt für werte eingeben?
> hab ne red devil rx 5700 xt, nen 144hz monitor, auf dem ich zocke und die beiden monitore (der andere hat 60hz und ist alt) gehen ständig aus



Bei den Monis kannst Du eigentlich nur ne CustomResi für den Hauptmoni mit 120Hz versuchen (in RadeonEinstellungen erstellen, oder am Moni direkt umschalten)
Die CustomResi dann über W10-Anzeigeeinstellungen--> erweiterte Adaptereinstg.-->Modi auswählen.
Zusätzlich mal bei den kleinen Monis Freesync deaktivieren.
Beim Hauptmoni EnhancedSync deaktivieren.
Wichtig ist der Energiesparplan vom W10. Dort mal auf Höchstleistung stellen.
(ob Allen mit Multi-Moniprobs sowas hilft, k.A. ; u.U. brauchts nen besseren Treiber von AMD; wurde ja schon rel.
häufig drüber gesprochen ohne das Jemand die perfekte Lösung hatte; ist sicher bei einer bunten Mischung  von Anschlüssen auch net so einfach)

Das MPT nutzt man vorrangig um das Accoustic Limit der Lüfter runterzusetzen.

nur falls erf.:
Bei Stabilitätsproblemen kann man auch die SOC-Spannung von 1050mV auf 1075..1100 anheben.
Die minGFX-Spannung kann man dann auch gleich auf 850mV ändern.


----------



## XLII42 (10. Januar 2020)

äääääääääh o.o
ich mach mal das erste...
ok ich verstehe nicht genau wie
wo finde ich diese "custom resi"


die GPU ist beim zocken ziemlich maximal ausgelastet. ist das so in ordnung?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder wär es sinnvoll, den silent mode auszuschalten? der drosselt die lautstärke auf kosten von kühlung

ok ich hab jetzt 120hz ausgewählt als anzeigeeinstellung

da steht bei leistung immer "marginal" 
das sieht natürlich gefährlich aus aber ich stell doch bei einer brandneuen GPU nicht die spiel grafik von einem game runter, dass 2 jahre alt ist o.o


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2020)

@RX480

Mal was Nützliches:
NEUER , erster 2020 -er Treiber:

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-1-1


Support For

Monster Hunter World™: Iceborne

Fixed Issues

The audible beeps at game startup from Radeon Chill, Radeon Boost, and Radeon Anti-Lag have been removed. These features now offer audible indicators only when activated or deactivated via hotkey.
The Radeon ReLive on screen timer indicator during recordings has been disabled by default but can be enabled in Radeon Software settings.
Controls for vertical sync may be hidden or disappear when Radeon Enhanced Sync is enabled.
Radeon ReLive may experience freezing or pausing issues during recordings when a high resolution camera is connected and in use.
CPU usage may sometimes remain high once Radeon Game Advisor has been invoked during a game.
Some users may experience an error message “Another instance is running” during download of a software update through the Radeon Software home screen.
The DuplicateDesktop process may sometimes cause high CPU usage while a game is running.
Radeon Software may close or may experience a crash upon resuming from sleep.
The toast message detailing the hotkey to open Radeon Software’s Overlay may still show up in some games after Radeon Software Overlay has been disabled.
Lost Ark™ may experience stuttering intermittently during gameplay.
Using a custom stream key with Radeon ReLive may fail to stream your content.
The ‘Stream’ button may remain active when in the process of choosing a region to stream even when a region has not been selected or chosen.
Some Radeon R9 200, Radeon R9 300 and Radeon R9 Fury series graphics products may experience instability with a limited number of DirectX®9 or DirectX®11 games when using a high refresh rate 120hz+ display. A workaround if you are experiencing this issue is to lower your displays refresh rate.
Some mjpeg clips may experience a green tint on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products when using Windows® Media Player or the Movies & TV application.
MechWarrior 5: Mercenaries™ may experience a game crash and DXGI dialogue error when running the game using HDMI and Radeon FreeSync display configurations.
Live streaming using the DouYu™ application with hardware acceleration enabled may cause video corruption on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
Trials Rising™ may experience excessive fog/smoke in some areas of the game.
Missing text or corruption may be experienced in the right eye when playing the VR game Boneworks™.
Fixed result overflows that can be experienced with Radeon RX 5700 series when using SETI@Home.
The ‘Shop AMD Products’ button may open the AMD.com homepage instead of the proper shopping web link.
The scrolling arrow options may intermittently fail to work during Radeon Software installation.
Up and Down arrow keys don’t work when using the search bar in Radeon Software.
Enabling HDR enabled displays in Windows® may cause colors to become washed out.
Radeon Software sidebar appears behind the Windows® taskbar when the taskbar is set to the same side of your display.
Playing Tom Clancy's: The Division 2™ with HDR enabled and performing a task switch may cause display color corruption that persists even once the game is exited.
Mixed Reality Portal™ may experience color corruption or distortion near the edge of viewing areas on some headsets.
Resident Evil™ 2 may experience screen flashing when launching the game using DirectX®12 API.

Known Issues

The Radeon Software Overlay hotkey notification may sometimes be displayed during video playback in web browsers or launching some video player applications.
Integer Scaling option is not showing up or available on some Windows®7 system configurations.
Factory Reset install may keep previously configured Radeon Software game profiles. This can cause mismatch between global graphics settings and per profile settings.
Text overflow in some UI boxes or toast messages may be experienced in some language localizations.
Radeon Software may open with an inconsistent size or may not keep its previously set size when opened.
Some Vulkan® gaming applications may crash when performing a task switch with Radeon Image Sharpening enabled.
Integer Scaling may cause some video content to show flicker when the display resolution is set to less than native resolution.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

Junge da wurde ja einiges gefixt.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2020)

Ja, aber die R7 wird links liegen lassen,
Vielleicht doch nicht verkehrt das meine übern Jordan ist,- und wurde heute nach Amazon gebracht.
Nun erhoffe, sprich erwarte ich die Kaufsumme Retour.


----------



## XLII42 (10. Januar 2020)

hab den treiber runtergeladen
jetzt ist mir bei monster hunter nur eine fehlermeldung gekommen "graphics device crashed"
immerhin muss ich nicht den pc neu starten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bringt das irgendwas?


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, aber die R7 wird links liegen lassen,


oder
Vega+Seven haben derzeit keine Treiberprobs. Lieber Jugendfreund gewöhn Dir mal bitte ab, Deine Posts mit irgendeinem haltlosem Comment zu versehen.(vor Allem wenns net um Navi geht)

Das mehr an Navi gearbeitet wird ist  net schön aber anscheinend erforderlich.
Aber das kannst Du uns ja dann berichten.... baaaald

aus dem gu3d-Forum zum neuen Treiber:
EDIT: D3D9 downclocking on Navi is still a problem, number of D3D11 titles not starting and others crashing or causing a black screen is also still there.
Hardware acceleration is still problematic if enabled and well there's a confirmation on AMD's Reddit that they are working on further fixes plus the listed known issues.

EDIT: Ah a Discord profile forcing off FreeSync too.
<application Title="Discord" File="Discord.exe">
<use Area="DAL">FreeSyncForceDisableGaming</use>

und
Hmm more states for Wattman so I had to redo the profile a bit.
Might be related to the custom/advanced values being enabled, had a problem with the existing profile not applying properly until I re-saved it after resetting everything and and noticed the additional states in the XML on comparison.



XLII42 schrieb:


> die GPU ist beim zocken ziemlich maximal ausgelastet. ist das so in ordnung?
> oder wär es sinnvoll, den silent mode auszuschalten? der drosselt die lautstärke auf kosten von kühlung
> 
> ok ich hab jetzt 120hz ausgewählt als anzeigeeinstellung
> ...



Funzt denn jetzt die Kombi Hauptmoni 120Hz mit Freesync und 2x kleine Moni mit 60Hz ohne Freesync?

Die 120Hz würden ja nur die Auslastung bei light Games reduzieren mit Vsync ON.
Moderne Games, wo Du eh net 120fps schaffst, können trotzdem die Graka bis zu 100% auslasten.
Das QuietBios reicht im Normalfall von der TDP aus. Jo, nur wenn die Temps zu hoch werden mal das Accoustic Limit auf 1600U/min und in den RadeonEinstlg. die Lüfterkurve ebenso auf 600...1600U/min einstellen. Nur bei schlechtem Airflow braucht die Devil evtl. 1800U/min.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (10. Januar 2020)

Achso hatte es ganz vergessen, der hier vor einer Woche geschriebene Ansatz die Display-Timings anzupassen, wenn der Speicher beim Multi-Monitoring nicht herunter taktet, funktioniert bei mir leider nicht.

Der einzige Workaround bleibt weiterhin bei beiden Displays die identische Auflösung zu verwenden.

Hoffe da kommt diesbezüglich nochmal was von AMDs software department.... Die 30W im IDLE sind lästig...


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

Das einzige Problem was ich aktuell habe bei meiner Navi ist, das die Karte bei starkem Undervolting im Teillastbereich instabil wird. Das nervt.
Ich muss mal schaun ob ich nicht die unteren States weiter anheben kann.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schaun ob ich nicht die unteren States weiter anheben kann.



Hast Du schon den 20.1.1 drauf?



xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Achso hatte es ganz vergessen, der hier vor einer Woche geschriebene Ansatz die Display-Timings anzupassen, wenn der Speicher beim Multi-Monitoring nicht herunter taktet, funktioniert bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> Der einzige Workaround bleibt weiterhin bei beiden Displays die identische Auflösung zu verwenden.



Jo, hatte auch ein User im Luxx versucht = ohne Erfolg. Da war wohl der Kollege im 3dC eine Ausnahme.(mit CVT etc.)


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

Nein noch nicht, mach ich gleich und dann muss ich mein Energiesave mal neu ausloten. In so Bratzen wie Fifa 20 schmiert mir die Karte sonst ab. (925mv)


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

Achtung!
Der eine User schrieb ja, das sein altes Profil net mehr ging, also neu einstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

Mein altes Profil lädt bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (10. Januar 2020)

Bei mir hat er auch nie das profil gespeichert. Daher hab ich das dann alles mit AB gemacht. Davon mal ab find ich das UI des Treibers sehr unübersichtlich....


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er auch nie das profil gespeichert. Daher hab ich das dann alles mit AB gemacht. Davon mal ab find ich das UI des Treibers sehr unübersichtlich....



Ich hab mich dran gewöhnt, geht mittlerweile recht gut von der Hand.


----------



## XLII42 (10. Januar 2020)

also es stürzt bei mir weiterhin ab
kann ich irgendwas anderes machen, außer das game auf "mittel" zu spielen? 
irgendwas anderes an der grafikkarte künstlich cappen?

ich meine, ich konnte das spiel mit ner 1060 auf höchster grafik spielen also...es ist echt einfach nur ein fehler von amd


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

Läufts denn mit Graka-Setting@Stock ohne UVen?
dito Ram+CPU
(ne schnellere Graka beansprucht auch den Rest vom PC mehr)

Abstürze können sowohl von instabiler Hardware  oder Software/Game/Treiber kommen.
und
Was sagen eigentlich die Leute im Gameforum, ist das ein allgemeines AMD/Navi-Problem?


----------



## XLII42 (10. Januar 2020)

ich habe im internet diverse foreneinträge gefunden dazu, dass mit den neuen radeon karten das bild aus geht beim zocken
bei diversen spielen
ich weiß nicht was UVen ist ich mache eigentlich nie irgendwas mit meinem pc


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

Blackscreens können verschiedene Ursachen haben.
Spielst Du im Vollbild nur auf einem Moni? Und W10-Energiesparplan auf Höchstleistung?
Rein+Raus-Tabben ist momentan net zu empfehlen.

Falls nur mal ausversehen der Fenstermodus aktiviert wird und net auf Vollbild zurück geht reicht ALT+Enter 2x.
Wenn der Treiber richtig abstürzt oder gar der PC mit Bluescreen, sitzt das Problem tiefer.
Meist passt dann nur ein älterer Treiber, der in den Foren hoffentlich benannt wird.
Nach Gamepatchen kann es auch mal Probleme geben. Der Spieler ist dann sozusagen der Betatester.

Erst wenn alles Andere scheitert würde ich im MPT die minGFX und SOC-Spannungen erhöhen.

Das Beste wäre, wenn hier im Thread auch Einer das Game hätte, zum Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## XLII42 (10. Januar 2020)

soll ich die energie auf höchstleistung stellen?
es sind keine bluescreens
es geht nur das bildsignal komplett verloren
im discord sagen sie, dass monster hunter einfach sehr anspruchsvoll ist und alle gpus ausreizt


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

Jo, Energie auf Höchstleistung verhindert, das der PCiE runtertaktet bei wenig Last bzw. Lastwechsel.

MHW glaub ich gerne, vllt. hat Jemand dort im Forum ein passendes Gamesetting für Navi.
Muss ja net maxed sein.


----------



## XLII42 (10. Januar 2020)

aber genau dafür hab ich mir diese grafikkarte gekauft 
und wie gesagt, es is auch schon mit ner 1060 ohne probleme gelaufen


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

Frag doch mal bitte dort in dem Game-Forum.
Wenns ein Treiber/Patchproblem ist, wirds schon Jemand wissen.


----------



## XLII42 (10. Januar 2020)

in welchem game forum? das is doch ein allgemeines problem der GPU, nicht des spiels.
das spiel ist fordernd für alle GPUs. und die neuen radeons schalten sich von selber aus wenn sie überforert sind. das is ja kein monster hunter problem.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

Dann müsste sich in mehr  Spielen ohne CPU+fps -Limit die Graka ausschalten, was aber net passiert.
Sollte das NT zu schwach sein könnte natürlich in Game xyz  mit viel W, eher etwas auffällig sein.

Dito können Games, die viel streamen auch den normalen Hauptspeicher Ram mehr stressen.
Und JETZT mehr als noch mit der 1060, weil mehr fps durchlaufen.

Eine Grafikoption, die viel kostet, aber wenig bringt:
Im Internet ist bereits davon die Rede, dass es in Monster Hunter: World eine Grafikoption gibt, die viel Performance kostet, aber wenig Qualität bringt. Und in der Tat, die „Volumen-Render-Qualität“ hat einen sehr großen Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit des Spiels. Die Einbußen der Optik sind hingegen gering, solange man die Option mit „Niedrig“ generell aktiviert lässt.
Monster Hunter: World im Benchmark-Test - ComputerBase
Evtl. noch wg. des NT ein Fps-Limit einstellen bzw.mit dem neuen Treiber CHILL.


----------



## XLII42 (10. Januar 2020)

Access Denied
5700xt crashing : Amd
Radeon RX 5700 xt keeps crashing in games - Graphics Cards - Linus Tech Tips

google ist voll damit
aber ich habe jetzt vllt eine lösung gefunden für monsterhunter mal sehen wie lange...


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

Das Problem an MonsterHunter ist die Engine. Durch die hohe CPU Last spikt deine Karte wahrscheinlich. Mit MPT die Mindestspannungen leicht erhöhen hilft.


----------



## XLII42 (10. Januar 2020)

kannst du mir konkrete zahlen sagen? ich habe nämlich keine ahnung


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

XLII42 schrieb:


> kannst du mir konkrete zahlen sagen? ich habe nämlich keine ahnung



Was hast du denn aktuell, stell mal nen Auszug rein aus dem MPT.
MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT), RX 5600 (XT), RX 5500 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Update 1.2.0 – igor sLAB


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

XLII42 schrieb:


> aber ich habe jetzt vllt eine lösung gefunden für monsterhunter mal sehen wie lange...



Das wäre ja net schlecht.
Kannst Du bitte auch für die Anderen erklären, was genau bei Dir hilft.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2020)

@RX 480

Laut Gurdi und mir, MPT wird eingesetzt zudem durch Sapphire TrixxBoost für 4K Optimierung
Da Amazon.it Nitro OC XT zu 475 Euro nicht liefern kann,- ist es die Sapphire 5700 Pulse (OHNE XT) geworden für 364 Euro.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

Für 4k !?

Es gibt einige Bedenken hinsichtlich des Lü bei der Pulse.
Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse im Test – Navi-Einstieg mit gewissen Schwingungen – igor sLAB
Ne normale Nitro wäre sinnvoller.
Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro Plus im Test – mit weniger Gewicht sprintet es sich besser (bis an die Spitze) – igor sLAB

Liest Du auch mal Reviews oder postest Du nur gern eigene Ideen?
Am Ende ist wieder AMD an dem Elend in 4k Schuld.


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Januar 2020)

Sicher kenn ich die Igor Testberichte.
Dies mit den Lüftern sollte bessser sein,- 
Sprich sie pendeln sich langsam aber sicher ein.
Zudem kostet die Karte 110 Euro weniger und die bleibt für Big Navi reserviert...

Sollte knapp auf 5700 XT kommen mit etwas Feintuning.


----------



## hks1981 (10. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @RX 480
> 
> Laut Gurdi und mir, MPT wird eingesetzt zudem durch Sapphire TrixxBoost für 4K Optimierung
> Da Amazon.it Nitro OC XT zu 475 Euro nicht liefern kann,- ist es die Sapphire 5700 Pulse (OHNE XT) geworden für 364 Euro.



Das ist ein Downgrade was du da gemacht hast, dies ist dir bewusst? 100€ eindeutig am falschen Platz gespart. Und das diese Karte knapp zu einer XT aufschließt steht maximal in Märchenbücher.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Downgrade was du da gemacht hast, dies ist dir bewusst? 100€ eindeutig am falschen Platz gespart. Und das diese Karte knapp zu einer XT aufschließt steht maximal in Märchenbücher.



Jo,
Man darf net unterschätzen, das die XFX von RawMangoJuli nen selektierten Chip hat.

und 
Sollte net vergessen, das auch die XT für 4k schon gepuscht werden muss.
Das war ja der Anlass für EVGA die Special zu empfehlen.

Wo die nonXT liegt, habe ich mal oben im Post#4913 ergänzt.


----------



## Ericius161 (10. Januar 2020)

Ach AMD... mit den aktuellen Treibern geht der Monitor nicht mehr an, nachdem er von der Graka in den Stand-By geschickt wurde, so dass ein Neustart notwendig ist -.-


----------



## XLII42 (10. Januar 2020)

hab das gemacht:
"Here is what i did:
Go to MHW local folder, find "graphic_options.ini" and open it. Change ScreenMode from "Fullscreen" to "Windowed" or "Borderless". Save and exit.
Now, open "graphic_option_preset.ini" and do the same.
That solved for me and game now works without problems. Hope it helps."


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

Das ist ja verblüffend, hätte ich net gedacht, das windowed stabiler ist.
Könnte dann in der Tat auch am Treiber liegen.


----------



## Gurdi (10. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Downgrade was du da gemacht hast, dies ist dir bewusst? 100€ eindeutig am falschen Platz gespart. Und das diese Karte knapp zu einer XT aufschließt steht maximal in Märchenbücher.



Die ich geschrieben hab?
Navi 5700 @ XT Build Custom & Referenz

Wenn ich dir zu den benches noch meine übertaktete Seven dabei tun würde, würdest du staunen wie wenig Unterschied das macht. Meine 5700er(Referenz) im HTPC hängt auch an nem Samsung UHD TV.

Es ist überhaupt kein Problem via MPT die non Xt zu pimpen. Selbst wenn die nachher nen quentchen drunter bleiben sollten, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, sind die non XT für derzeit 315-350 Euro ein noBrainer vor allem mit Tweak.


----------



## RX480 (10. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> würdest du staunen wie wenig Unterschied das macht


Was für ne Auflösung nutzt Du dann effektiv?
1800p könnte ja noch etwas viel sein.

TB@0,75 wäre z.Bsp. 1620p.
Mal nur, um die 1440p-Ergebnisse von Dir in Relation zu setzen.
1620p hat auch noch 26,5% mehr Pixel.

btw.
Der Samsung-TV von Gurdi kann Freesync. 
Nur, falls Jemand denkt es geht an nem alten 4k-TV ohne FS so easy.

Das Interessanteste bei Gurdi ist übrigens sein hoher Vram-Takt von 950, da hat Er echt Glück gehabt.
Bei weniger Glücklichen gibts dann mit nur 875-890 schonmal etwas weniger Fps.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Januar 2020)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal ne rx5500 XT geordert. 
Bis Big-Navi brauchts ja noch und ich hatte mal wieder Lust auf ne neue Karte 

Die 8GB Nitro+ Special Edition von Sapphire, mal sehen wie die so ist und was mit Vram OC + MPT so geht .
Ich hoffe auf eine extrem ruhige Karte.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Januar 2020)

In welches System kommt die denn? Du wirst doch wohl nicht deine 5700XT-AE ersetzen wollen, oder?


----------



## wuchzael (11. Januar 2020)

*Moin!*

Da hier in letzter Zeit viel über Monster Hunter World geschrieben wurde... ich hab's vorhin aus einer Laune heraus nach langer Zeit zufällig mal wieder gestartet und auf Vega läuft es mit dem frisch implementierten DX12 Renderpfad jetzt mit deutlich mehr FPS als vorher .

Spiele in 2560x1440 mit folgenden Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Schnitt habe ich damit laut Radeon Overlay so um die 90 FPS. Müsste mal CapFrameX ne Weile laufen lassen, um es ganz genau zu sagen... aber eigentlich geht's nur in dicht bewachsenen Gebieten mal etwas unter die 70 FPS. Auf jeden Fall gut spielbar so, kannste ja auf deiner Navi mal testen, die ist ja noch ne Ecke schneller!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grüße!*


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Januar 2020)

5700 Pulse bereits verschickt.
Bis BIG Navi sollte jene reichen.
1850  / 900 sollte jene mitmachen und knapp bis an max. Minus. 10%  an die XT rankommen.


----------



## JanJake (11. Januar 2020)

Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem 20.1.1 Treiber? 

Ich habe in letzter  Zeit das Problem, dass ich hin und wieder auch mal Blackscreens bekomme. Danach läuft dann alles wieder wie gehabt. Passiert auch nur auf dem Desktop. 

Ein Kumpel hat mir letztens von dem gleichen Problem berichtet. Er hat auch die Sapphire Nitro + 5700XT nur halt eben in der SE Edition und ich die "normale". 

Irgendwie scheint AMD aktuell einige Probleme zu machen, ich hoffe die bekommen es in den Griff.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 5700 Pulse



Viel Erfolg damit!
Bin mal gespannt, ob dargo Recht hat mit dem erstmal "Einlaufen müssen" der Lüfter.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD/ATI - Radeon RX 5700 & RX 5700 XT Review-Thread
Schreib mal bitte, ob die mit der Zeit ruhiger werden.

@Gurdi
Habe gesehen Du testest gerade Vram mit ECC.
Bei guru3d wird gerne das Tool genommen: als Fehlertester
OCBASE / OCCT



JanJake schrieb:


> Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem 20.1.1 Treiber?
> Ich habe in letzter  Zeit das Problem, dass ich hin und wieder auch mal Blackscreens bekomme. Danach läuft dann alles wieder wie gehabt. Passiert auch nur auf dem Desktop.
> Ein Kumpel hat mir letztens von dem gleichen Problem berichtet. Er hat auch die Sapphire Nitro + 5700XT nur halt eben in der SE Edition und ich die "normale".
> Irgendwie scheint AMD aktuell einige Probleme zu machen, ich hoffe die bekommen es in den Griff.



Was für DP-Kabel nutzt Du eigentlich? (Marke+Länge; link wäre nett)
Bei guru3d meinte Einer, bei Ihm war u.A. das Kabel net gut genug.

Welche DP-Kabel sind eigentlich derzeit zu empfehlen?


----------



## JanJake (11. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was für DP-Kabel nutzt Du eigentlich? (Marke+Länge; link wäre nett)
> Bei guru3d meinte Einer, bei Ihm war u.A. das Kabel net gut genug.
> 
> Welche DP-Kabel sind eigentlich derzeit zu empfehlen?



Das billigste vom billigen. Ist mir bei Kabeln auch egal, schließlich muss ein Digitales Signal durch und so lange das ankommt, ist alles gut. Zumal es jetzt bei mir das erste mal passiert ist. 

Verkabelt habe ich:

1x HDMI 2m
1x DP -> DVI 1,5m
1x DP -> DVI Adapter + DVI Kabel 1m

Nutze schließlich noch 3 gute alte 22" 16:10 im Eyefinity.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2020)

Läuft Eyefinity bei Dir mit 60Hz?

Weiss jetzt net, ob das Kabel von meinem Moni ne schlechte Ausnahme war, habe aber nach Wechsel auf Lindy 1m net mehr so viele Probleme gehabt.(x)
Bei mir RX56 Vega an nem Samsung CHG70. Da waren evtl. die Kabel 2017 noch net so gut.
Das billige for free Samsung-Kabel war damals irgendwie scruut.

(x) beim Lindy gefällt mir der Metallstecker, so das sich das Ding net so aufheizt wie die normalen Plastiks.

btw.
Falls man nur einen Moni dran hat, ist u.U. der rechte DP-Anschluss am günstigsten, weil dicke Stecker besser/tiefer reingehen, falls die Slotblende vom Gehäuse etwas schmal ist.


----------



## JanJake (11. Januar 2020)

Was ich mir gut vorstellen kann, ist das eben irgendwo bei den billigen schneller mal ein Fehler auftreten kann. Knicken etc oder sonst was, ist eben nicht besonders gut für die Kabel. Da passe ich aber immer auf und gehe gut damit um. 

Mein erstes DVI Kabel was ich jemals gekauft habe, lebt heute noch und macht keine Probleme. Zwar gerade nicht in Benutzung, aber ich nutzte es über 10 Jahre und das auf diversen LANs etc.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2020)

War ein DP1.4 als der Standard noch sehr neu war. Kann auch Abschirmung o.ä. gewesen sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild vom jetzigen zusammengebauten Zustand posten?



ganz vergessen ^^"

mittlerweile hab ich die Backplate auch abgemacht


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Januar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> In welches System kommt die denn? Du wirst doch wohl nicht deine 5700XT-AE ersetzen wollen, oder?



Die wird schon erstmal die 5700XT verdrängen bis ich die Karte ausreichend getestet habe.
Wenn sie sehr leise ist und kein Spulenfiepen hat, dann ist sie vermutlich auch in Zukunft recht häufig im Hauptsystem.
Ansonsten kommt die Karte eben zu den anderen in Sammlung.

Aber ich wechsle die Karten generell sehr häufig und oft auch auf viel langsamere Modelle. Da kann ich die Signatur ja nicht ständig aktualisieren. 
Da stehen nur die Karten drin, die ich hauptsächlich für das jeweilige System angedacht habe und die wähle ich dann auch bei der PCGH  Umfrage.

Edit:


RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ganz vergessen ^^"
> 
> mittlerweile hab ich die Backplate auch abgemacht



Was bringt das dann für Verbesserungen?


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> ganz vergessen ^^"
> mittlerweile hab ich die Backplate auch abgemacht



Schön luftig!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Was bringt das dann für Verbesserungen?



bessere Temps

Gamersnexus hamms auch ausführlich getestet: YouTube




RX480 schrieb:


> Schön luftig!



jo und man kommt so an die Strombuchsen ran ohne sich die Finger zu verrenken


----------



## wuchzael (11. Januar 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag noch zu Beitrag #4924 AMD NAVI Laberthread

Habe eben noch mal eine kurze Expedition in den Uralten Wald gemacht und ein Groß-Jagras erlegt. Dabei habe ich CapFrameX mitlaufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spikes am Anfang sind Ladezeiten: "Astera in meinen Raum", "wieder raus nach Astera" und dann das "Starten der Expedition". Der AMD Treiber kommt nach der Session auf einen (overall) Average von 93,1 FPS, also deckt sich das wohl auch ganz gut. Bis auf ein paar kleine Spikes hier und da lässt sich das ganz gut spielen. IMHO hat das DX12 Update nen schönen Performanceschub gebracht, läuft deutlich runder auf meiner Kiste.


*Grüße!*


----------



## JanJake (11. Januar 2020)

Plastik Backplates sind einfach Müll, verstehe nicht wieso man die verbaut.

Die aus Metall hat ja noch ihren Sinn und bringt auch was.


----------



## RX480 (11. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> IMHO hat das DX12 Update nen schönen Performanceschub gebracht, läuft deutlich runder auf meiner Kiste.



Auch ohne ICEBORNE scheint der Treiber 20.1.1@DX12 die beste Wahl zu sein.(siehe Post#11)
Wer weiss, was da bei dem Update Alles geändert wurde.
Monster Hunter World Iceborne ruckelt oder stürzt ab: Erweiterung wird bei Steam abgestraft


----------



## wuchzael (12. Januar 2020)

JanJake schrieb:


> Plastik Backplates sind einfach Müll, verstehe nicht wieso man die verbaut.
> 
> Die aus Metall hat ja noch ihren Sinn und bringt auch was.



Ist echt so! Aber selbst aus Plastik sieht halt optisch einfach besser aus... finde ich zumindest. War damals echt etwas enttäuscht, dass meine sündteure GTX 980 Classified serienmäßig nicht mal eine aus Plastik hatte. Das Auge fi... guckt mit und so 



RX480 schrieb:


> Auch ohne ICEBORNE scheint der Treiber 20.1.1@DX12 die beste Wahl zu sein.(siehe Post#11)
> Wer weiss, was da bei dem Update Alles geändert wurde.
> Monster Hunter World Iceborne ruckelt oder stürzt ab: Erweiterung wird bei Steam abgestraft


Ich hab aus Faulheit noch gar nicht aktualisiert und noch 19.12.2 laufen 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

dito bei mir
Vega ist anscheinend momentan vom Treiber her auch net so empfindlich wie Navi.

Der 19.12.2 soll zwar net so schnell sein wie der 19.12.3 und 20.1.1 aber lässt sich bei mir gutmütig einstellen
bzgl. Takt+Spannung. (Vega)


----------



## wuchzael (12. Januar 2020)

Ich hab echt NULL Probleme mit der Karte und durch die neuen Features und das neue Overlay des letzten großen Updates macht mir die Vega Spaß wie nie. Hätte ich damals die 1080 genommen, hätte ich das wohl nie so wahrgenommen. Ich kann's nicht oft genug sagen: Die Vega war die beste Entscheidung, die ich seit der 8800GTX bzgl. GPUs getroffen habe. Nie hat mir eine Grafikkarte bzgl. Tuning so viel Spaß bereitet und so viele Möglichkeiten geboten.

Aber das gehört eigentlich nicht in den Navi Thread... wollte ja nur meine Settings hier teilen, denn die sollten auch den Navi Usern für minimalen Qualitätsverlust ordentlichen FPS-Zuwachs bringen.


Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

Wäre net schlecht wenn XLII42  mit Navi auch mal in DX12 gegentestet.(Treiber 20.1.1)
Dann geht vllt. sogar wieder Vollbild stabil.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (12. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Der Innenraum heizt sich natürlich auch bei 8 Lüftern bei mir auf. Wenn die CPU gefordert ist, dann geht auch mal die Wassertemp. auf 35 Grad. Die Mainboardsensoren melden dann auch schon mal gerne 50 Grad. Jedoch ist es nun mal bei solcher Leistungsaufnahme auch kaum anders möglich.
> 
> Wie gesagt ich bin noch am testen. Warten wir mal RDR2 ab.



Also nach mehreren Tagen testen mit  the Witcher 3 und mit RDR2 bleibt es bei meiner Aussage.  1010 mV und 2000 MHz sind zu jeder Zeit stabil. 

Grüße


----------



## hks1981 (12. Januar 2020)

Lass mal GPU-Z mitlaufen. Da wären dann die Werte GPU Takt AVG und Temps Max und Watt MAX interessant und Spannung Max.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Also nach mehreren Tagen testen mit  the Witcher 3 und mit RDR2 bleibt es bei meiner Aussage.  1010 mV und 2000 MHz sind zu jeder Zeit stabil.
> 
> Grüße


Wow super Werte [emoji106] wie hoch taktet deine karte in Games bei welcher Auflösung? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## drstoecker (12. Januar 2020)

JanJake schrieb:


> Plastik Backplates sind einfach Müll, verstehe nicht wieso man die verbaut.
> 
> Die aus Metall hat ja noch ihren Sinn und bringt auch was.



aber nur wenn Kontakt zu der spannungsversorgung/ram besteht.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (12. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wow super Werte [emoji106] wie hoch taktet deine karte in Games bei welcher Auflösung?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Ja heute Abend lass ich mal bei RDR2 den Afterburner mitlaufen. Finde ich übersichtlicher als gpu z. Der max Takt bei RDR2 ist ähnlich zu Metro.  Maximal 1950 liegen an. Der schwellenWert von 2000 wird nie erreicht...

Spannung ist real 1012 mV.


----------



## wuchzael (12. Januar 2020)

Die letzten paar MHz bringen aber dann auch keinen riesen Unterschied mehr... meistens ist das doch nur fürs Gewissen, weil man eine psychologisch wichtige Marke überschreiten will  In dem Fall: gucken ob alles stabil läuft und die FPS in Ordnung sind und dann Overlay ausschalten (stört eh nur die Immersion) und zocken . 

Grüße!


----------



## Rabber (12. Januar 2020)

Ist auch so, der Unterschied in Division 2 zwischen 1930 und 2000mhz liegt bei mir mit 120FPS zu 125FPS so niedrig, dass es sich einfach nicht lohnt(Macht bei 60FPS gerade mal einen Unterschied von 2,5FPS).

Für 2000mhz brauche ich ca. 1,164v für 1930 ca. 1.050V, was sich deutlich im Verbrauch und den Temperaturen niederschlägt


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (12. Januar 2020)

Rabber schrieb:


> Ist auch so, der Unterschied in Division 2 zwischen 1930 und 2000mhz liegt bei mir mit 120FPS zu 125FPS so niedrig, dass es sich einfach nicht lohnt(Macht bei 60FPS gerade mal einen Unterschied von 2,5FPS).
> 
> Für 2000mhz brauche ich ca. 1,164v für 1930 ca. 1.050V, was sich deutlich im Verbrauch und den Temperaturen niederschlägt



Für 2050 MHz wo dann real 2000 MHz anliegt braucht meine Karte 1060 mV.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Also nach mehreren Tagen testen mit  the Witcher 3 und mit RDR2 bleibt es bei meiner Aussage.  1010 mV und 2000 MHz sind zu jeder Zeit stabil.
> 
> Grüße



Ist doch super, da hast du nen guten Chip erwischt.

Hier mal mein HTPC mit dem LowPowerBuild 5700nonXT (135~ASIC)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

Ist eigentlich der Strike-Score jetzt schlechter geworden, wie DaHell sagte?

btw.
Mal z.Vgl. die sehr gute 56pulse@900mV von Cordonbleu:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ing-undervolting-thread-610.html#post10147384

Da scheint bei der 5700nonXT und auch der 56 in sup4k guter Vram ne Menge zu helfen.
GPU-Takt ist halt net Alles.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2020)

Die 5700er ist kaum schneller als meine getweakte V56.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Januar 2020)

Wie schnell ist deine 5700 dann in etwa …
So schnell wie eine 5700 XT oder max. 5% langsamer ?


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

Das Schönste bei Gurdi sind die 135W.
Er hat ja net auf Max optimiert sondern 24/7.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (12. Januar 2020)

Hier ist der SH von RDR2.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

Das ist ja mal krass Breitwandkino.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wie schnell ist deine 5700 dann in etwa …
> So schnell wie eine 5700 XT oder max. 5% langsamer ?




Ja klar! Die Karte ist genauso schnell wie eine XT die fehlenden Shader hat er mal so nebenbei draufgelötet hat ja jeder im Kasten liegen. Und dann hat er die Karte auch einfach mit einem XT Bios freigschalten, halt nein ein 2080TI Bios draufgeschnallt und nun ist es die schnellste Karte auf der Welt! 

Sorry wenn du glaubst das man mit einer Non XT auf XT Niveau kommst dann solltest du lieber die Finger von Hardware lassen! Ja man kann die Non XT gut Einstellen aber eine XT kann man auch gut einstellen, daher ist deine Milchmädchenrechnung für die Katz! Also nochmals deine 120€ die du da gespart hast, sind es nicht wert gewesen  vor allem in die Pulse investiert die sowieso schlecht da steht .Wieso siehst du dir nicht mal Benches im Netz oder auf PCGH an, dann siehst du auch das die Non XT eine Midrange Karte ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Ich lehne mich sogar etwas aus dem Fenster und sage eine gute V56 die gut übertaktet ist lässt diese Karte hinten anstehen..



RX480 schrieb:


> Das Schönste bei Gurdi sind die 135W.
> Er hat ja net auf Max optimiert sondern 24/7.



Meine hat auch zwischen 140-160W gezogen und das trotz XT dabei! Also wie gesagt eine optimierte Karte gegen eine optimierte Karte nicht original gegen optimierte das ist Blödsinn!


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

Er hat wohl sogar ein XT-Bios drauf, oder mal drauf gehabt.
Weiss net, ob das beim Vram-Takt hilft.


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Januar 2020)

Vcore anheben bringt eh nicht viel bei Navi.
Da steigt der Verbrauch aber Leistung lässt sich da kaum mehr rausquetschen, deswegen einfach undervolten und sich über etwas mehr Leistung freuen. AMD lässt die 5700 / 5700 XT schon nah am Limit operieren, bin gespannt wie lang in ATIR290 seine hält.


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Januar 2020)

Wie meinst wie lange sein hält … ?


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2020)

Er will dich mehr oder weniger subtil darauf hinweisen das du dir endlich ein vernünftiges Gehäuse anschaffen sollst, weil die Karte bei dir eh früher oder später den Hitzetod stirbt...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (12. Januar 2020)

Gehäuse seit 2 Jahren und die Seven ist NICHT zwecks HITZE GESTORBEN.
Zudem verkaufe ich meine 5700 Pulse wieder um 250 Euro sobald BIG Navi kaufbar ist.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja klar! Die Karte ist genauso schnell wie eine XT die fehlenden Shader hat er mal so nebenbei draufgelötet hat ja jeder im Kasten liegen. Und dann hat er die Karte auch einfach mit einem XT Bios freigschalten, halt nein ein 2080TI Bios draufgeschnallt und nun ist es die schnellste Karte auf der Welt!
> 
> Sorry wenn du glaubst das man mit einer Non XT auf XT Niveau kommst dann solltest du lieber die Finger von Hardware lassen! Ja man kann die Non XT gut Einstellen aber eine XT kann man auch gut einstellen, daher ist deine Milchmädchenrechnung für die Katz! Also nochmals deine 120€ die du da gespart hast, sind es nicht wert gewesen  vor allem in die Pulse investiert die sowieso schlecht da steht .Wieso siehst du dir nicht mal Benches im Netz oder auf PCGH an, dann siehst du auch das die Non XT eine Midrange Karte ist nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Ich lehne mich sogar etwas aus dem Fenster und sage eine gute V56 die gut übertaktet ist lässt diese Karte hinten anstehen..
> 
> ...



Der Springende Punkt ist das die nonXT gegenüber Stock einfach viel mehr Luft hat als die XT. Aktuell hab ich die Karte einfach auf Silent getrimmt weil die Kühlung durch den fehlenden Lüfter nicht anständig ist.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ja klar! Die Karte ist genauso schnell wie eine XT die fehlenden Shader hat er mal so nebenbei draufgelötet hat ja jeder im Kasten liegen. .....Also wie gesagt eine optimierte Karte gegen eine optimierte Karte



Das würde für mich bedeuten:
Die XT bekommt man auf eff. 1900..1980 Nitro vs. Special noch mit normalen Spannungen.(ca. 1,06V)
Die nonXT schafft evtl,. falls es ein sehr guter Chip wie bei RawMangoJuli ist, denselben eff.Takt bei gleicher Spannung.
(das war aber ne selektierte DDU)
Um jetzt echten Gleichstand zu schaffen müsste die nonXT nochmal 10% zulegen.

Mal abwarten, wie gut der Chip von Atir ist. Er darf ja dann gleichviel W (ASIC) verbrauchen wie die XT.
Interessant wird, wie bei einem eff.Takt von 2050+ seine Temps sind und seine Lüfter klingen.

Denke mal so in der Art wäre noch fair. Das Er net ne XT@260W+ mit eff. 2100 schaffen kann ist klar.
Die weniger Heatpipes würden dann wohl limitieren.
Ansonsten braucht Er auch noch Glück bei Vram damit sich das max.OCen auch lohnt.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Januar 2020)

wünsch ihm viel Glück und Erfolg bei seinem Vorhaben!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hier ist der SH von RDR2.


Kann da nix erkennen mit dem Handy [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Januar 2020)

Habt ihr auch in eurem Treiber bei Devision 2 dieses in gelb stehen, das eure 5700xt zu schwach ist? [emoji23]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Januar 2020)

Gibt es schon eine Lösung für das PCI-E 4.0 Problem? Im Netz konnte ich leider keine Lösung finden, aktuell läuft die Karte nur mit PCI-E 3.0


----------



## openSUSE (12. Januar 2020)

Hobbybastler1997 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon eine Lösung für das PCI-E 4.0 Problem? Im Netz konnte ich leider keine Lösung finden, aktuell läuft die Karte nur mit PCI-E 3.0



Sollte eigentlich mit dem neustem Motherboard Bios geschichte sein. Also: Welches Bios hast du drauf?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Januar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich mit dem neustem Motherboard Bios geschichte sein. Also: Welches Bios hast du drauf?


Aktuell installiert habe ich 1405 [emoji4]


----------



## openSUSE (12. Januar 2020)

Aktueller Chipsatztreiber von AMD? Nicht den von Asus(!).
Sollte die XT5700 nicht mit PCI-E Gen4 laufen würde ich mal beim Asus Support nachfragen.


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (12. Januar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Aktueller Chipsatztreiber von AMD? Nicht den von Asus(!).
> Sollte die XT5700 nicht mit PCI-E Gen4 laufen würde ich mal beim Asus Support nachfragen.


den Chipsatz Treiber muss ich gleich nochmal testen, danke für den Tipp [emoji4]


----------



## drstoecker (12. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ist doch super, da hast du nen guten Chip erwischt.
> 
> Hier mal mein HTPC mit dem LowPowerBuild 5700nonXT (135~ASIC)
> 
> ...



muss mal grad doof nachfragen, dein firestrike Ergebnis ist ähnlich wie meins, der asic wert ebenfalls und meine Karte läuft Stock. Real w Verbrauch sollten 180w sein. Die strix 5700 hatte ich auch mal auf die xt Variante geflasht aber das war eher kontraproduktiv. Hatte auch schon einige andere Modelle auf das größere Modell geflasht aber meinermeinung bringt das nichts außer die Limits zu erweitern. Der Stromverbrauch lag auch bei allen Modellen um einiges höher. Wird eigentlich in der Regel auch der reale Stromverbrauch (Strommessgerät) nachgemessen also der ungefähre bzw. im Vergleich zu vorher oder wird sich nur am asic wert orientiert? Weil ich glaube da ist schon der Fehler! Ich meine es wird noch mehr über den pci-e Port gezogen als vorher, kann mich auch vertun aber ich meine dies hatte ich beobachtet.

AMD Radeon RX 5700 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 3500X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING

YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> muss mal grad doof nachfragen, dein firestrike Ergebnis ist ähnlich wie meins, der asic wert ebenfalls und meine Karte läuft Stock. Real w Verbrauch sollten 180w sein. Die strix 5700 hatte ich auch mal auf die xt Variante geflasht aber das war eher kontraproduktiv. Hatte auch schon einige andere Modelle auf das größere Modell geflasht aber meinermeinung bringt das nichts außer die Limits zu erweitern. Der Stromverbrauch lag auch bei allen Modellen um einiges höher. Wird eigentlich in der Regel auch der reale Stromverbrauch (Strommessgerät) nachgemessen also der ungefähre bzw. im Vergleich zu vorher oder wird sich nur am asic wert orientiert? Weil ich glaube da ist schon der Fehler! Ich meine es wird noch mehr über den pci-e Port gezogen als vorher, kann mich auch vertun aber ich meine dies hatte ich beobachtet.
> 
> AMD Radeon RX 5700 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 3500X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG STRIX B450-F GAMING
> 
> YouTube



Du musst ja folgendes bedenken:
1.Ist meine eine Referenz.
2. Der LowPowerbuild hat eine maximale ASIC von ~135Watt, im Firestrike FHD ist diese nochmals deutlich geringer. Die Leistungsaufnahme bezieht sich ergo auf Powerviren/UHD
3.Vergleich mal den Ultrawert mit dem von deiner Stock, das ist der Part der für mich halb relevant ist. Ich Benche halb immer vollständig nach Abschluss aller Maßnahmen. Der Abstand steigt mit steigender Last zu den Stockwerten.
4.Ich hab keinen Wunderchip oder sowas, Navi skaliert schlicht und ergreifen primär über Takt zu Leistungsaufnahme.
5.Das ist ein Savebuild für den HTPC, da sind 20mv Sicherheitspuffer mit drin sowie der Speichertakt kriegt auch nochmal 10Mhz mehr Reserve weil meine Tochter damit schon mal zockt oder ich mit Besuch. Da hab ich keinen Bock auf ein Setting auf Kante genäht.
6.Der XT Build der Karte, also womit ich quasi die selbe Leistung wie eine XT Referenz! erhalte verbraucht auch quasi genau so viel wie die XT (~180). Ein Custommodell wie eine Strixx, Nitro oder Co sind natürlich ein anderes Kaliber aber die kommen auch mit nem ganz anderen Powerbudget daher.Meine Karte schafft auch 2050Mhz stable, nur ist das halb nicht zu kühlen mit dem Blower, schon gar nicht in einem HTPC der sich ja eher unauffällig verhalten soll.
7.Eine adäquate 5700Custom kann das alles viel besser als mein Föhn.
8.Der einzige Grund warum das Teil aktuell im LowPower Modus läuft, ist weil ich noch auf das Teil zum drosseln des Gehäuselüfters warte, Normalerweise läuft der XT Build optimiert mit rund 1800Umdrehungen, alles darüber ist mir zu laut für den HTPC.Nur ohne Zuluft muss ich 2100 Umdrehungen anlegen in dem engen Case.

Zu deiner Frage zur Leistungsaufnahme, ja die habe ich wie immer gemessen mit dem Digifanless an den Rails als die Karte im Main verbaut war. Viel genauer gehts kaum. Aktuell im HTPC hab ich die Möglichkeit leider nicht.
Mit niedrigere Voltage sinkt auch immer die Bordpower, auch gut zu erkennen stets an der Speichertemperatur bzw der VRM Temp.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Januar 2020)

Ergänzend dazu vielleicht noch, ich hab die Karte mal mit nem realistischen Build ausgebencht der einer optimierten Custom entspricht mit adäquater Kühlung und ähnlicher Leistungsaufnahme wie eine XT Custom der Mittelklasse. Das sind realistische Werte die mit einer nonXT Custom optimiert zu erreichen sind. Alles darüber wird hart.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (12. Januar 2020)

Kannst Du mal bitte die W und den eff.Takt bei sup4k mit angeben?

Wow!
Da haste ja nochmal ganz schön Score draufgepackt.
Da hätte man mal den Vgl. was 1000 Points an W kosten.(ggü. den 135W vorher)
und
Du hast anscheinend den Vorteil, net vom Vram limitiert zu sein.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal bitte die W und den eff.Takt bei sup4k mit angeben?



Hab ich nicht exakt ermittelt zu dem Custombuild, das war nur als Orientierung für Andere gedacht. Ich hab denke ich circa 200Watt ASIC genommen mit erhöhter Kühlleistung.
Den vom XT Build hab ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2020)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, was die kleine Pulse von Atir aus 200W machen kann.
und ob das 24/7 tauglich ist.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2020)

Ich auch,seltsamerweise fristet die non Xt ja ein verschmähtes Dasein. Zu Unrecht bei Übertaktern wie ich finde.
Das eine XT optimiert schneller ist liegt auf der Hand,nur stellt sich die Frage sind. Zwischen XT und non_XT liegen Teils satte 80 Euro. Da ist nichts anders außerein paar Shader weniger im Grunde.Selbe Platine(teils ne Phase weniger) selber Kühler,selber Chip,selber Speicher. 20%Sparen für 0-5% weniger Leistung ist kein schlechter Deal.


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2020)

Das Problem ist der Vram. Wäre auf jeder nonXT der Vram=920...950 drin, könnte man ala Vega56 sehr gut damit leben.
Coolviper@nonXT hatte mal Vram, wo nur 890 drin war.

Nur mehr GPU.Takt allein kostet einfach zuviel. Bei Dir 50% mehr W für 16% Score.
Wobei natürlich das 135W-Setting auch optimal war.

btw.
Das man mit dem Vram bei der XT noch mehr beengt ist, macht das Ganze zum Lotto.
Eigentlich müsste man 3 Stck. bestellen und die Beste behalten.


@openSuse
War das eigentlich Zufall, das Du den Vram=913x2=1826 hattest oder hast Du getestet, wann ECC einsetzt. 
(das ist nähmlich zufälligerweise genau der selbe Takt wie bei mtraj (guru3d) mit dem "schlechteren" Samsung)
im Anhang nochmal das Bild von openSuse


----------



## Oldi46 (13. Januar 2020)

So ein paar Tage sind vergangen. Ich hab Momentan Mit Abstürzen In RD2 zukämpfen alle 2-3Std . der Amd Treiber Schmiert ab. EImal war allles eingefroren. hab nun Den neusten Treiber Drauf und werde erstmal wieder Default laufen lassen ausser SOC Spannung auf 1,1V und Min 0.825V . Powerlimt auch erstmal erhöht damit die Karte Den vollen Takt der voreingestellt sogut es geht ausfahren kann


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch in eurem Treiber bei Devision 2 dieses in gelb stehen, das eure 5700xt zu schwach ist? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Huhu? [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## janni851 (13. Januar 2020)

Kurios: Noch unbekannte Grafikkarte ist 26 Prozent schneller als eine RTX 2080 Ti

Viel Spekulation, aber es wäre was!

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> So ein paar Tage sind vergangen. Ich hab Momentan Mit Abstürzen In RD2 zukämpfen alle 2-3Std . der Amd Treiber Schmiert ab. EImal war allles eingefroren. hab nun Den neusten Treiber Drauf und werde erstmal wieder Default laufen lassen ausser SOC Spannung auf 1,1V und Min 0.825V . Powerlimt auch erstmal erhöht damit die Karte Den vollen Takt der voreingestellt sogut es geht ausfahren kann



RDR2 ist durch die Patche komisch, mal stabil mal instabil, sprich net jeder Patch funzt gleich gut, dito Treiber.
Würde bei so unüberschaubaren Geschichten auch mal den Shadercache löschen/resetten unter globale Grafik.
Vermutlich sind in dem Game aber noch genug Bugs, die Nichts mit der Graka zu tun haben. Es sind ja sowohl
AMD als auch NV betroffen.
Man sollte in der Testphase auch net den Hauptspeicher Ram zu scharf einstellen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Huhu? [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Ja hab ich auch. Er empfiehlt ne seven...


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2020)

Der Advisor weiss wohl noch net, das die Seven EOL ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch. Er empfiehlt ne seven...


Meine 5700xt schafft DV2 nicht [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (13. Januar 2020)

Stell mal im Game beim Global Lighting+Nebel etc. ne Stufe zurück und setz ein niedrigeres Fps-Limit per Chill.
Dann denkt der Advisor es gibt net so viel Belastung.

edit: D2 hab ich leider net, weil Cf net geht, aber bei D1 mit 1800p@50Hz Chill 47-50 
rechnet der Advisor bei mir MARGINAL aus. 
Eigentlich wäre dann net ein Ausrufungszeichen, sondern ein Smiley angebracht.


----------



## Oldi46 (13. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> RDR2 ist durch die Patche komisch, mal stabil mal instabil, sprich net jeder Patch funzt gleich gut, dito Treiber.
> Würde bei so unüberschaubaren Geschichten auch mal den Shadercache löschen/resetten unter globale Grafik.
> Vermutlich sind in dem Game aber noch genug Bugs, die Nichts mit der Graka zu tun haben. Es sind ja sowohl
> AMD als auch NV betroffen.
> Man sollte in der Testphase auch net den Hauptspeicher Ram zu scharf einstellen.



Am Ram hab ich nichts geändert. Leider ist RD2 das einzige spiel was ich momentan aktiv spiele wo kein/kaum Cpu Limit vorliegt und die kArte voll ihren Takt ausfährt. ich denke ich muss mit Witcher3 nochmal gegen Testen. Gta5 läuft zwar extrem lange aber die Graka wird nur selten Voll ausgelastet. Kingdom Come und Justcoause 4 selbiges. 

ich arbeite jetzt erstmal mit etwas höheren spannungen die Gpu spannung liegt nun auch leicht über Stock. 

Tatsache hatte ich die Grafiksettings Hochgeschraubt bei RD2 und immerwieder ein Buntes Kästchen Oben links mit Bildfehlern Mal war es dar mal nicht


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Januar 2020)

Meh ... 5500xt ist grad angekommen.
Allerdings hat mir alternate dieses Modell geschickt. (Steht bei Alternate so nicht drin, deswegen link zu MF)
8GB Sapphire RX 5500XT Nitro+ GDDR6, 2XHDMI, 3xDP - RX 5500 XT | Mindfactory.de
Kühlfinnen längs zur Karte.

Gekauft hatte ich die hier.
SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 5500 XT NITRO'+' 8G Special Edition, Grafikkarte 2x DisplayPort, 2x HDMI
Kühlfinnen quer zur Karte

Bei dem Bild von Sapphire sind die Kühlfinnen auch quer zur Karte.
https://www.sapphiretech.com/en/consumer/nitro-radeon-rx-5500-xt-se-8g-gddr6


Gaaaanz toll.
Das war für mich eigentlich ein Kriterium. Ich mag Karten mit Kühlfinnen längs zur Karte nicht sonderlich.
Außerdem kenne ich die Sapphire Version von der rx 580.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Januar 2020)

Oh blöde Sache. Was sagt Alternate dazu? Eigentlich sind die immer sehr kooperativ aber deren Hotline hat schwer nachgelassen bis man da mal jemand erreicht mittlerweile...


----------



## -Xe0n- (13. Januar 2020)

Check mal die Karte genau, ich glaub nur die 4GB Variante hat diesen Kühler mit Kühlfinnen längs zur Karte. Vielleicht wurden auch einfach einige früher produzierten 5500XT 8GB mit dem Kühlkörper der 4GB Variante ausgestattet


----------



## EyRaptor (13. Januar 2020)

Also es ist die 8 GB Version.
Mit Alternate hab ich noch keinen Kontakt aufgenommen, weil ich das ja erst vorhin ausgepackt und bemerkt habe.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Januar 2020)

Finnen längs ist mMn die bessere Variante, da die Wärme vernünftig angeführt und nicht aufs Mainboard und den PCIe slot geblasen wird, wo sie sich staut und alles unnötig aufheizen kann.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Tatsache hatte ich die Grafiksettings Hochgeschraubt bei RD2 und immerwieder ein Buntes Kästchen Oben links mit Bildfehlern Mal war es dar mal nicht



Sieht eigentlich nicht wie ein Artefakt vom Vram-Ocen aus. Evtl. nur ein Bug im Game = vermurkster Shader.
Stell mal an der Stelle das Fps-Limit etwas runter. Falls es an der Graka liegt müsste mit weniger fps der Fehler verschwinden. Und bitte den Vram@Stock.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

So Artefakte können auch durch ein mangelhaftes Kabel auftreten.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2020)

Aber immer an der gleichen Stelle?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Aber immer an der gleichen Stelle?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Gerade dann würde ich eher so Sachen wie Kabel vermuten. Das die GPU sich immer bei den selben Pixel verrechnet oder aber der Speicher falsch ausgibt macht auch nicht so recht Sinn.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gerade dann würde ich eher so Sachen wie Kabel vermuten. Das die GPU sich immer bei den selben Pixel verrechnet oder aber der Speicher falsch ausgibt macht auch nicht so recht Sinn.



Ich muss dir da leider widersprechen. Kabel sind idR. entweder defekt oder sie gehen. Bei höherfrequenten Signalen kann zu sog. crosstalk kommen (bei Kabeln mit schlechter Schirmung). Diese Störungen sind stochastisch. Das heißt nicht immer an der selben Stelle oder die gleichen Fehler. Solche Grafikbugs sehen eher nach einem Bug im Spiel oder in der Software aus, als Kabel oder VRAM....

EDIT: Außer bei Adapter mit ner aktiven Steuerungselektronik....


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich muss dir da leider widersprechen. Kabel sind idR. entweder defekt oder sie gehen. Bei höherfrequenten Signalen kann zu sog. crosstalk kommen (bei Kabeln mit schlechter Schirmung). Diese Störungen sind stochastisch. Das heißt nicht immer an der selben Stelle oder die gleichen Fehler. Solche Grafikbugs sehen eher nach einem Bug im Spiel oder in der Software aus, als Kabel oder VRAM....



Klingt einleuchtend.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Januar 2020)

nice

比屋定さんの戯れ言@Komachi auf Twitter: "[EEC] Radeon RX 5950XT, Radeon RX 5950, Radeon RX 5900,Radeon RX 5800 XT https://t.co/gTHD288q3w"


----------



## RX480 (14. Januar 2020)

Da lehnt sich AMD ja ganz schön weit aus dem Fenster mit der Namensgebung.
(falls Das stimmt)

Sollte man wirklich schon jetzt mit Chiplets ne X2 bringen = 5950?
Und die 5900>2080Ti?
Dann gäbs mit der X2 ja mal richtig nen Performancesprung.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Januar 2020)

Mein Profil wird immer noch nicht nach dem Start geladen. 

Habe alles was mit AMD zu tun hat deinstalliert, dann alles wieder neu drauf.
Schnellstart deaktiviert
Habe unter Leistung -> Advisor Standard gewählt.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Mein Profil wird immer noch nicht nach dem Start geladen.
> 
> Habe alles was mit AMD zu tun hat deinstalliert, dann alles wieder neu drauf.
> Schnellstart deaktiviert
> Habe unter Leistung -> Advisor Standard gewählt.



Zeig mal dein Profil, evtl. gehts über Umwege.



> Radeon RX 5950XT, Radeon RX 5950, Radeon RX 5900,Radeon RX 5800 XT,Radeon RX 5600 XT, Radeon RX 5600,Radeon RX 5300 XT


Interessant was da noch kommt, ne kleine 5300er, ne 5800(müsste dann ja irgendo bei der 2080 liegen) und ne 5900(+-80Ti).
Die 5950 + ne XT Variante ist wirklich spannend, was das wohl sein wird?


Hab für meinen HTPC jetzt auch endlich ne Steuerung für die Lüfter verbaut.
Titan TTC-SC01 Luefter Speed Controller im: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Das ist es geworden, funktioniert super und zwar Stufenlos. Feine Sache, der Lüfter an der Stelle ärgert mich schon lange.
So sieht das ganze aus bei mir, das Schrauben an dem Teil ist super nervig. Ich hoffe das wars jetzt endlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2020)

Was für ein Gehäuse ist das eigentlich?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was für ein Gehäuse ist das eigentlich?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Ein LianLi, sieht aus wie ein HiFi Verstärker und steht normalerweise mit meinem AV Receiver in nem HiFi Rack drin.
LIAN LI PC-C50B bk ATX
Test: Lian Li PC-C50 - Alu-Behausung fuer den HTPC - Hardwareluxx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zeig mal dein Profil, evtl. gehts über Umwege.



Bin echt schon am überlegen es über den Afterburner zu machen.
Edit: Vram ist auf 1800



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Bin echt schon am überlegen es über den Afterburner zu machen.
> Edit: Vram ist auf 1800
> 
> 
> ...



Du hebst ja nicht die Kurve an, von daher kannst du das alles über das MPT in die reg schreiben.
Tu das bei dir mit MPT. Lüfterkurve ebenfalls über das MPT erstellen, eine manuelle Lüfterkurve zerhackt einem seltsamerweise die Frametimes. Du kannst den Lüfter fein regeln mit TargetTemp, Accoustik Limit und Limit.
Profil erstellen, nach dem Treiberupdate reinladen und fertig, du wirst nie wieder Probleme haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Du hebst ja nicht die Kurve an, von daher kannst du das alles über das MPT in die reg schreiben.
> Tu das bei dir mit MPT. Lüfterkurve ebenfalls über das MPT erstellen, eine manuelle Lüfterkurve zerhackt einem seltsamerweise die Frametimes. Du kannst den Lüfter fein regeln mit TargetTemp, Accoustik Limit und Limit.
> Profil erstellen, nach dem Treiberupdate reinladen und fertig, du wirst nie wieder Probleme haben.
> 
> ...



Danke werde ich mal probieren


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Januar 2020)

Also ich hab grad mit dem Alternate Support gesprochen.
Die nehmen die 5500XT auch wieder anstandslos zurück. 
Kurz vor 18 Uhr hab ich auch kaum warten müssen.


----------



## wuchzael (14. Januar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Mein Profil wird immer noch nicht nach dem Start geladen.
> 
> Habe alles was mit AMD zu tun hat deinstalliert, dann alles wieder neu drauf.
> Schnellstart deaktiviert
> Habe unter Leistung -> Advisor Standard gewählt.



Schau auch mal nach, dass diese Option deaktiviert ist: AMD RX580 Radeon Wattman übernimmt einstellungen beim starten nicht

Grüße!


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Schau auch mal nach, dass diese Option deaktiviert ist: AMD RX580 Radeon Wattman übernimmt einstellungen beim starten nicht
> 
> Grüße!



Omg das der Afterburner dazwischen funkt hätte ich nie gedacht. 
Aber siehe da welcher haken drin ist  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übringens sieht jetzt der Wattman so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das normal wenn man das MPT nutzt? Oder liegt das auch am Afterburner


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

Nein das sollte eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Januar 2020)

Ich glaub ich werde die Tage Windows neu aufsetzen. 
Denn auch nachdem ich den Haken beim Afterburner entfernt habe, lädt er das Profil immer noch nicht.. 
Und mit dem MPT sieht das ganze sehr komisch aus im Wattmann


----------



## ATIR290 (14. Januar 2020)

Na, da werde ich die 5700 Pulse wohl gleich wieder verscherbeln müssen,- wenn es so Massig AMD Karten geben wird.
RDNA 1 oder 2 - dies ist halt die Frage, tippe auf Ersteres.
Und die 6000-er Serie im Herbst mit HBM ²


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Januar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Mein Profil wird immer noch nicht nach dem Start geladen.
> 
> Habe alles was mit AMD zu tun hat deinstalliert, dann alles wieder neu drauf.
> Schnellstart deaktiviert
> Habe unter Leistung -> Advisor Standard gewählt.


Erst den AMD Chip Satztreiber drauf installieren und danach den Navi Treiber installieren 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Erst den AMD Chip Satztreiber drauf installieren und danach den Navi Treiber installieren
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Dann probier ist erstmal diese Reihenfolge. Glaube hab das nämlich beim letzten mal nicht so gemacht. 
Werde berichten


----------



## Gurdi (14. Januar 2020)

Jetzt wo mein Gehäuselüfter endlich wieder angeschlossen ist läuft die Navi auch wieder mit anständigen Temps. Hätte nicht gedacht dass das bei nem Radialdesign doch so viel ausmacht.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Januar 2020)

Na sie muss ja schon ordentlich frische Luft ziehen können. Nur warmer Dunst im Ansaugtrakt hilft nicht gerade dabei einen kühlen Kopf zu bewahren.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2020)

Naja aus der Richtung wo die Karte ansaugt sind eigentlich nur ein paar Kabel und das aktiv belüftete NT.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Januar 2020)

@Gurdi

5700 Pulse Karte kommt HEUTE an!
Was wäre den ein guter Chip, mit Wieviel Spannung auf Stock ?

Schauen wie heiss die Karte dann wird,- und was OC und UV ausmacht.
Hoffe lebt länger als die Radeon Seven.

Treiber 20.1.1 für Navi verwenden,- sollte wohl am Besten laufen mit den ganzen Fix.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 5700 Pulse Karte kommt HEUTE an!
> Was wäre den ein guter Chip, mit Wieviel Spannung auf Stock ?
> 
> Schauen wie heiss die Karte dann wird,- und was OC und UV ausmacht.
> Hoffe lebt länger als die Radeon Seven.



Schwer zu sagen, die Dinger skalieren meist recht Linear, kommt auch auf die Temps an.
Problematisch an den Stockwerten ist meist dass wenn man Undervoltet die Karten in Teillast zu wenig Spannung kriegen, daher ist meist bei 900-925mv Schluss mit Undervolten leider.

*Könnte mir mal jemand hier weiterhelfen von den Navisusern. Aktuell hab ich kein Panel am HTPC da defekt.*
Bitte mal regedit öffnen über Ausführen und in der Reg nach FluidMotion suchen. Existiert dieser Eintrag bei euch?
Wenn ja mal bitte rechtsklich und ändern anwählen und mir ein Bild von dem Code hier per Screenshot reinstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Januar 2020)

Falsche News zu EEC-Datenbankeintraegen von AFOX fuer die angeblichen Radeon RX 5800 (XT), 5900 (XT) und 5950 (XT) im Umlauf | Nachfrage bei AFOX – igor sLAB


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Januar 2020)

Hey, nur so als Info, die 5700*XT* Thicc2 ist gerade für 359€ im Mindstar.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Falsche News zu EEC-Datenbankeintraegen von AFOX fuer die angeblichen Radeon RX 5800 (XT), 5900 (XT) und 5950 (XT) im Umlauf | Nachfrage bei AFOX – igor sLAB



Nice dass sich Igor nicht an diesem Clickbait beteiligt und aufklärt


----------



## drstoecker (15. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Jetzt wo mein Gehäuselüfter endlich wieder angeschlossen ist läuft die Navi auch wieder mit anständigen Temps. Hätte nicht gedacht dass das bei nem Radialdesign doch so viel ausmacht.



Sieht man auch schön was das bringt mit nem lufttunnel. Die Karte läuft leiser und kühler.


----------



## wuchzael (15. Januar 2020)

Fand das Experiment von Jay dazu auch ganz unterhaltsam und interessant.

YouTube

Grüße!


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Januar 2020)

RX Pulse 5700 ist da und verbaut

1047  mv Stock Spannung …

Aber Metro läuft mit 21 bis 28 fps
da war Vega VII viel schneller 
Wie fixiere ich den Boost Takt nochmals,- der Schwankt von 1350 bis 1590 Mhz Maximal …

Resident Evil II Remake
Läuft um die 1650 bis 1730 Mhz, Also Silent Bios aktiv. 
Asis circa 165 Watt

GPU 73 Grad
T-Junction 82 Grad
 --->  nach 15 Minuten …

Zumindest auf dem AMD Auslese Shot


----------



## wuchzael (15. Januar 2020)

Naja gut... das ne 300€ Grafikkarte langsamer ist als ne 700€ Grafikkarte, sollte irgendwie logisch sein, oder? 

Die FPS kommen mir aber doch sehr niedrig vor... was spielst du, 4K maxxed out? Mach mal den Gameworks murks etwas runter...


Grüße!


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Naja gut... das ne 300€ Grafikkarte langsamer ist als ne 700€ Grafikkarte, sollte irgendwie logisch sein, oder?
> 
> Die FPS kommen mir aber doch sehr niedrig vor... was spielst du, 4K maxxed out? Mach mal den Gameworks murks etwas runter...
> 
> ...



Mit dem Extreme Preset könnte das schon hinkommen. Das frisst extrem Leistung. 

So sieht es mit Ultra Preset aus: AMD Radeon RX 5700 and 5700 XT review - DX12: Metro: EXODUS


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (15. Januar 2020)

Ja Metro drückt den Takt auch heftig in hohen Auflösungen. Ansonsten sind das alles ganz normale Werte.


----------



## ATIR290 (15. Januar 2020)

Lasse die GehäuseLüfter nun schneller laufen schauen was es bringt
Metro taktet Karte 1150 bis 1650 Alles dabei,- mit teilsenorm heftigen Absacken auf um die 1100 Mhz nur.
Immer unter 4K - Hier half der HBM Speicher aber Allgemein !!

Metro in 4K mit Lüfter auf 75 bis 80% ( sprich GehäuseLüfter)
GPU 68 Grad 
TJunction 74 Grad.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Lasse die GehäuseLüfter nun schneller laufen schauen was es bringt
> Metro taktet Karte 1150 bis 1650 Alles dabei,- mit teilsenorm heftigen Absacken auf um die 1100 Mhz nur.
> Immer unter 4K - Hier half der HBM Speicher aber Allgemein !!
> 
> ...


Warum taktet deine Karte so niedrig? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## jumpel (16. Januar 2020)

Hallo Leute,
kurze Frage: kann man bedenkenlos auf den aktuellsten Treiber upgraden? Habe gestern eine 5700 Red Dragon eingebaut mit aktuell "Radeon Softwareversion 19.9.1" drauf (war bei der Karte dabei). Ich hab von mehreren Blackscreens bei Treiberversion XY gelesen, ist da was dran?
Was verwendet ihr?


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Lasse die GehäuseLüfter nun schneller laufen schauen was es bringt
> Metro taktet Karte 1150 bis 1650 Alles dabei,- mit teilsenorm heftigen Absacken auf um die 1100 Mhz nur.
> Immer unter 4K - Hier half der HBM Speicher aber Allgemein !!
> 
> ...



Wenn die Temp so niedrig ist, dann limitiert bei dir was anderes.
Senk mal die Volt der GPU und schau ob der Takt steigt, wenn nicht dann Power Limit erhöhen.

Und zum anderen, was erwartest du, eine 5700 wird auch gern mal von einer gut modifizierten Vega 56 geschnupft.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Er könnte ja mal Was zu seiner CPU+Ram erzählen. Nach m.E. brauchts heutzutage auch guten Ram, sonst gehts beim Streamen in den Keller.(x)
Ansonsten kann Er ja solange mehr Schmackes(TDP) geben, bis Ihm der Lüfter zu laut wird.(ggf.Flashen)
Kann man eigentlich mit der nonXT den Vram nur mit MPT höher takten oder brauchts ein XT-Bios?

(x) Mit seiner Seven waren ja auch die Ergebnisse in NeonNoir net berauschend. 
Sehr viel schlechter als Normal. Wer weiss wie schwach das Sys insgesamt ist.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-radeon-vii-laberthread-644.html#post10102557

edit: Lustig wärs natürlich wenn das Game auf ner HDD liegt oder ner uralten langsamen SSD.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er könnte ja mal Was zu seiner CPU+Ram erzählen. Nach m.E. brauchts heutzutage auch guten Ram, sonst gehts beim Streamen in den Keller.(x)
> Ansonsten kann Er ja solange mehr Schmackes(TDP) geben, bis Ihm der Lüfter zu laut wird.(ggf.Flashen)
> Kann man eigentlich mit der nonXT den Vram nur mit MPT höher takten oder brauchts ein XT-Bios?
> 
> ...


Jo sieht so aus als wäre er im CPU Limit 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

Oh ja habe gestern einen 120mm Luffi auf die Backplate gepackt. Bringt kaum Besserung. Max 1-2 Grad... Ich glaube ich muss mal die Karte auseinander Schrauben [emoji2]. Wo genau wird der Hotspot gemessen? Um die GPU? Kann ich da irgendwas optimieren bei dem Hotspot? Vrm und Mem und gpu alles im grünen Bereich [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Bisher war LM+Nagellack hilfreich.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er könnte ja mal Was zu seiner CPU+Ram erzählen. Nach m.E. brauchts heutzutage auch guten Ram, sonst gehts beim Streamen in den Keller.


Viele betrachten eben nur die FPS die bei bestimmten Webseiten/Testern erreicht werden und wundern sich warum die eigene Karte oftmal langsamer ist.
Lassen aber ausser Acht, daß Ihr restliches System  schwächer ist als das Testsystem.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Jo,
Gurdi hat ja seine 5700 zusammen mit nem 3600+Ram@3600? verbaut.
Das kann dann schon wesentlich runder laufen als z.Bsp. ein 2600X+DDR4-2400.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2020)

Samsung kommt heute,mit etwas Glück ist meine Glotze heute wieder am Start, dann geb ich mal aktuelle Werte jetzt wo die Kühlung wieder korrekt in Betrieb ist. Langsam hab ich aber auch die Schnauze voll von basteln, hab 4 Rechner die letzten 3 Wochen gebaut + neustrukturieren Home Entertainment. Irgendwann wirds einfach zu viel.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bisher war LM+Nagellack hilfreich.


? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Liquidmetall-WLP
Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g ab €' '7,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Liquidmetall-WLP


Jo ich weiß, ich meinte eigentlich den Hotspot... Die GPU ist ja cool

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Vermutlich ist der Hotspot auf der GPU.(x)
Weiss jetzt net obs der SOC ist oder was Anderes.
(SOC = Speicherkontroller)

(x) Könnte bei einer Vielzahl von Messpunkten bei Jedem etwas Anderes sein.
Es wird dann halt der höchste Wert angezeigt.

edit: Es gibt übrigens User@h2o bei guru3d, die lassen den SOC mit nur 12A (per MPT) laufen.
Ohne Garantie obs mit Air stabil ist.


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Viele betrachten eben nur die FPS die bei bestimmten Webseiten/Testern erreicht werden und wundern sich warum die eigene Karte oftmal langsamer ist.
> Lassen aber ausser Acht, daß Ihr restliches System  schwächer ist als das Testsystem.



ATIR290 müsste einen 3600 haben und bei 4K spielt die CPU eher die 2. Geige, bei Metro sowie so.
Beim Ihm liegt es an was anderen aber ohne die genau Stelle zu kennen ist dies alles Sinnlos, zudem geizt er halt immer mit wichtigen Infos.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Hat Er denn auch schnellen Ram? Sonst nützt auch ein 3600 nix.

btw.
Im Mindstar gibts die U2 für 359€ = idealer Unterbau für einen Waterblock:
8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT XFX Thicc II / III | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Januar 2020)

Für eine XT ist der Preis schon richtig gut.
Bezüglich ATIR290. Ich denke bei ihm hat es was zerlegt, nicht nur die GPU. Aber ohne nähere Infos, kann man da nur raten.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Oder im Board ist nur PCiE 3.0 aktiviert.

edit: Oder der Ram läuft gar auf Default.
Falls Er nach dem Wechsel des Boards nix mehr eingestellt hat.

btw.
Wenn das Game auf ner HDD liegt, hatte natürlich die 16GB-Seven net so viel Probs beim Streamen wie ne 
kleine 8GB-Graka.


----------



## kmf (16. Januar 2020)

Heut ist meine 5700xt angekommen 

... ist das ein Riesenjolly




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nur noch einbauen. Mach ich am Wochenende. Ist schon bissel Aufwand die wassergekühlte Vega64 auszubauen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Heut ist meine 5700xt angekommen
> 
> ... ist das ein Riesenjolly
> 
> ...


Bitte berichten wie die Temps und Co sind [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (16. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Oh ja habe gestern einen 120mm Luffi auf die Backplate gepackt. Bringt kaum Besserung. Max 1-2 Grad... Ich glaube ich muss mal die Karte auseinander Schrauben [emoji2]. Wo genau wird der Hotspot gemessen? Um die GPU? Kann ich da irgendwas optimieren bei dem Hotspot? Vrm und Mem und gpu alles im grünen Bereich [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro
> 
> ...



Bei dir entsteht der Stau einfach weil du darüber den CPU Kühler hast. Wärme steigt auf und sammelt sich mal schön in dem Kühler der CPU! Da sich der BQ sehr langsam dreht wird die Wärme nicht schnell abgegeben. Wenn du das Monster entfernst und dann eine Wakü auf die CPU packst ist es besser für die Karte. Dafür ist eigentlich dein Gehäuse auch ausgelegt!

Zu ATIR und von manchen Usern die Empfehlung es läge am langsamen Arbeitsspeicher oder an einer HDD sorry aber was hat das bitte mit den FPS zu tun? Habe jetzt einen 4000er Speicher und sorry da merke ich so gut wie keinen Anstieg der FPS wenn dann 1-2FPS und das wird ihm dann auch nicht weiterhelfen.

4K mit einer 5700 non und XT in den Presents High oder Ultra sind aber auch eine Zumutung und absolut unrealistisch. 

Zu ATIR: was soll denn das bringen das du Gehäuselüfter höher drehst? Die Karte wird dadurch ned schneller? Und sorry wenn man sich eine 5700 non XT holt und vorher eine Vii hatte ist jammern fehl am Platz denn davor haben dir alle gesagt das es ein Downgrade ist und wenn du dich selbst nicht so gut auskennst was ja okay ist aber Berichte und Benches kann ein jeder lesen oder sich mal ein Video ansehen..


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Wenn es auffällige Framedrops gibt, dann doch wohl beim Streamen, wenn Nachgeladen werden muss, sei es vom Ram oder der HDD.
In 4k wird die CPU sicher net ganz so wichtig sein, aber die dranhängende mögliche Default-Spezifikation vom Ram.
Er hatte Drops in Metro von 28 auf 21Fps. Und ne kühle Graka, die evtl. Däumchen dreht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Bei dir entsteht der Stau einfach weil du darüber den CPU Kühler hast. Wärme steigt auf und sammelt sich mal schön in dem Kühler der CPU! Da sich der BQ sehr langsam dreht wird die Wärme nicht schnell abgegeben. Wenn du das Monster entfernst und dann eine Wakü auf die CPU packst ist es besser für die Karte. Dafür ist eigentlich dein Gehäuse auch ausgelegt!
> 
> Zu ATIR und von manchen Usern die Empfehlung es läge am langsamen Arbeitsspeicher oder an einer HDD sorry aber was hat das bitte mit den FPS zu tun? Habe jetzt einen 4000er Speicher und sorry da merke ich so gut wie keinen Anstieg der FPS wenn dann 1-2FPS und das wird ihm dann auch nicht weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


Jo ich weiß [emoji4] das komische ist aber das die anderen Temps gut sind... Jo welche AIO empfehlt ihr und wo sollte ich diese am besten einbauen... Mit AIO hab ich null Erfahrung. Gerne eine mit RGB und bitte kein Vermögen [emoji16]


Bei Aitr ist das komische das seine Karte so niedrig taktet... Normaler Weise Metro in 4K sollte die Karte voll hich takten. 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Du kannst doch eh Deine oberen Lüfter als Outtake nehmen. Die haben bereits RGB.
Ansonsten wird wohl nur ein schmaler Radi bis 27mm dick passen.
Enermax Liqmax II 240 [Rev. 2] ab €'*'57,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ein CPU-Block mit RGB kostet dann etwas mehr. Hätte evtl. bessere Lü. als die vorh. vom Case.
Enermax Liqmax III RGB 240 ab €'*'62,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Der Rear ist bereits Intake?
(ein bisschen mehr Aufdrehen)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch eh Deine oberen Lüfter als Outtake nehmen. Die haben bereits RGB.
> Ansonsten wird wohl nur ein schmaler Radi bis 27mm dick passen.
> Enermax Liqmax II 240 [Rev. 2] ab €'*'57,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Unten 3x in
Oben 2x out
Hinten 1x out
NT out


Wie ist es bei den Aios... Ziehen diese die Luft durch den Radi? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2020)

Die angegebenen Werte von ATIR sind doch alle völlig normal gewesen, die vermeintlichen Taktdrops in Metro können alles mögliche sein, falsche Sensorwerte,Speicherhänger, Vram ausgegangen, nachladeruckler etc etc.

Ich tippe am ehsten auf simple Sensorfehler, das die Karte @Stock da in UHD kein Fest abfeiert ist logisch, im MaxOut lasstet die Engine auch brutal aus und erzeugt sehr niedrge Taktraten auf meiner Karte. Genau das ist aber meist eher ein gutes Zeichen, da hohe Taktrate meist eherauf schlechte Auslastung schließen lässt.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Unten 3x in
> Oben 2x out
> Hinten 1x out
> NT out
> ...



Mit Radi oben sollen doch die  2x Lüfter die Luft rausdrücken = Push.
Sprich der Radi kommt direkt an den Deckel und die Lüfter darunter.

Nur den Rear  müsstest Du dann drehen und evtl. auf RGB verzichten, könntest sogar noch einen besseren Lüfter ohne RGB dafür verwenden. (mit mehr Luftstrom)
Du brauchst ja eh frische Luft für den Backplatelüfter+CPU+NT, die sich dann mit der Abluft von der Graka mischt.

btw.
Bevor Du ne AiO holst, dreh einfach mal den Rear! Der sollte beim Jonsbo eh Intake sein.
Dann bekommt der Lü. auf der Backplate auch mehr Luft.
Den Lü. am CPU-Tower auch drehen. Push-->Pull


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mit Radi oben sollen doch die  2x Lüfter die Luft rausdrücken = Push.
> Sprich der Radi kommt direkt an den Deckel und die Lüfter darunter.
> 
> Nur den Rear  müsstest Du dann drehen und evtl. auf RGB verzichten, könntest sogar noch einen besseren Lüfter ohne RGB dafür verwenden. (mit mehr Luftstrom)
> ...


Hatte ich doch schon mal versucht.... Die Temps waren schlechter 


Der Radi zieht doch dann die heiße Luft vom Innenraum an und drückt die heiße Luft durch den Radi.... 
Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (16. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn es auffällige Framedrops gibt, dann doch wohl beim Streamen, wenn Nachgeladen werden muss, sei es vom Ram oder der HDD.
> In 4k wird die CPU sicher net ganz so wichtig sein, aber die dranhängende mögliche Default-Spezifikation vom Ram.
> Er hatte Drops in Metro von 28 auf 21Fps. Und ne kühle Graka, die evtl. Däumchen dreht.



Sorry da geht es doch nicht um Framedrops sondern er wundert sich über 28 auf 21FPS und das ist je nachdem was die Karte gerade bekommt zu berechnen und was alles hier auftaucht (Gefecht, Explosionen, usw,) Daher ist das Game einfach für die Presents zu stark für die Karte.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Verstehe, Du möchtest den Radi als Intake Oben haben.
Sollte auch funzen, dann hat der Rear Out halt etwas Überdruck.
Außerdem ist ja auch noch das NT als Out da.

Wie es dann mit RGB ausschaut habe ich k.A. (nutze ich net)
Kann man die Lüfter von Deinem Gehäuse drehen und hat auf beiden Seiten RGB?
bzw.
Welche Lüfter haben überhaupt beidseitig RGB?


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Januar 2020)

@RX480

Mein neues Gehäuse (Icue465X) ist gestern angekommen und habe auch gleich alles zusammengebaut. 
Die Graka Temps sind ziemlich identisch mit dem NZXT S340 (Offene Front).

Hab auch Log Dateien, aber die kann ich hier nicht hochladen :/ Ungültige Datei kommt als Meldung. 
Die Cpu Temps sind hingegen fast 20 Grad gesunken mit der Eisbaer. 

Insgesamt alles Top  Ist Leiser und schicker im vergleich zum alten Gehäuse.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Verstehe, Du möchtest den Radi als Intake Oben haben.
> Sollte auch funzen, dann hat der Rear Out halt etwas Überdruck.
> Außerdem ist ja auch noch das NT als Out da.
> 
> ...


Macht es nichts wenn die heiße Luft durch  den Radi gedrückt wird?


Also wäre am besten 3x unten In

Oben den Radi der dann die Luft von innen nach außen drückt

Und der hintere dann reinpustend?


Ich dachte immer ein Radi braucht frische Luft von außen


Kann ich meine Luffis weiter benutzen für den Radi? Oder sind diese zu schwach?
Mag lieber die Luffis mit einen Ring die beleuchtet sind. Ich mag nicht das die ganzen BLÄTTER leuchten 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2020)

Die Radi Out hat sich bei mir als Kontraproduktiv erwiesen. Das macht nur Sinn wenn die Radi im Gehäusedeckel untergebracht wird.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Januar 2020)

So habe nochmal alles von Amd runter geschmissen und wieder neu installiert. 
Der Treiber wird direkt am Start wieder auf Default gesetzt. Habe aber mittlerweile raus gefunden das es der Punkt"Hardware Steuerung und Überwachung" vom MSI Afterbruner den Treiber zurücksetzen lässt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Radi Out hat sich bei mir als Kontraproduktiv erwiesen. Das macht nur Sinn wenn die Radi im Gehäusedeckel untergebracht wird.


Mein Rado soll doch im oben im Deckel [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (16. Januar 2020)

Würde auch empfehlen die Warme Luft nach außen zu drücken und nicht die warme Luft nach innen zu ziehen.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Januar 2020)

So Jungs 
Zuhause!

5700 Pulse - Navi läuft derzeit noch.

CPU ist eine RyZen 2600X
Ram Flare X 3200 und läuft auch als XMP Profil mit 3200 Mhz.
CPU läuft Stock
und mit höheren Gehäuse Lüfter Drehzahlen max. 74 T-Junction Temperatur und GPU unter 70 Grad


----------



## wuchzael (16. Januar 2020)

Die warme Luft muss raus, am besten oben. Allerdings wärmt dir das ordentlich die Brühe auf und sorgt u.U. für bescheidene Temperaturen auf der CPU. 

Ich hab nen 360er in der Front (IN) und hatte nen 240er im Deckel (OUT), aber den hab ich nach ganz kurzer Zeit wieder raus gebaut und extern angebracht, weil die aufsteigende Hitze von Spannungswandlern und der Vega den Radiator so aufgeheizt hat, dass er die Brühe erhitzt hat, statt sie zu kühlen .

Grüße!


----------



## Ralle@ (16. Januar 2020)

Wenn der Vega ordentlich Stoff gibt, dann heizt das Teil schnell mal Richtung 400W, ist mit der Seven auch nicht anders.
Und bei Wakü hilft halt nur Fläche gegen die Abwärme, je mehr Radiator Fläche, desto besser wird die Temp.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Die warme Luft muss raus, am besten oben. Allerdings wärmt dir das ordentlich die Brühe auf und sorgt u.U. für bescheidene Temperaturen auf der CPU.
> 
> Ich hab nen 360er in der Front (IN) und hatte nen 240er im Deckel (OUT), aber den hab ich nach ganz kurzer Zeit wieder raus gebaut und extern angebracht, weil die aufsteigende Hitze von Spannungswandlern und der Vega den Radiator so aufgeheizt hat, dass er die Brühe erhitzt hat, statt sie zu kühlen .
> 
> Grüße!


Mmmhhh.... auch wenn ich den hinteren Luffi nun reinblasen lasse der dann über die Backplate der Grafikkarte und die CPU Wandler ja auch frische Luft bringt... Auch das Netzteil zieht ja Luft aus dem Gehäuse.....

Ich weiß nicht was nun besser ist[emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (16. Januar 2020)

Er will ja nur eine CPU AIO nicht ne GPU Wakü 

Aio für Cpu oben den Radi der AIO raus. Den hinteren lüfter auch nach außen und die anderen Lüfter Luft nach innen.  

Mir brachte eine AIO auf der CPU die besten Temps zu Graka weil die warme Luft sich nicht mehr staut und da ja warme Luft aufsteigt und nun mehr Platz hatte waren die Temps besser. Selbst mein I9 9900K sieht keine 60c


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Mal nur so am Rande,
das Jonsbo hat keine Frontlüfter, sondern dafür die Bodenlüfter.
Es gibt von daher keinen Anlass den Rear immer als OUT zu verbauen.
(es gibt keinen Luftstrom Front zu Rear wie ein nem konventionellen Case)

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte wäre 4x In + 2x Out genau richtig.
Boden+Rear In und oben Out. (vorläufig der geringste Aufwand)

oder 

wie bereits eher vorgeschlagen 5x IN und ein starker Rear OUT.(das NT ist ja auch ein OUT)
Alphacool Susurro 120 1700rpm Black/Blue Edition ab €'*'15,51 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
(damit wäre der Radi oben kühler)
Zusätzlich unterhalb der Graka nen kleinen 60er...80er ala Gurdi als Rear OUT.(auf die Slots)
Sharkoon System Fan Silent, 80mm ab €'*'1,47 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das könnte man auch bei behalten, wenn später im Boden ein Radi für die GPU kommt.

Es ist schon klar, das EVGA zu LordEliteX lunzt und auch gerne ne CPU-360er im Boden verbauen würde.(bei LEX Front)
Weiss gar net ob die Schlauchlänge reichen würde.
Enermax Liqmax III ARGB 360 ab €'*'86,02 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Er bekommt am Boden evtl. net ganz soviel frische Luft rein und somit die Graka net kühler.
Kann dann nur hoffen das die Abluft vom Radi net allzu warm ist. (24°C + 5..7°C)
(Gurdi hat an der Front z.Bsp. 2x 2x 140er als P+P an seinem Radi, das macht schon was her und die Seven leidet net ganz so unter der Temp.erhöhung der warmen Luft vom Radi, weil einfach die Menge größer ist)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Er will ja nur eine CPU AIO nicht ne GPU Wakü
> 
> Aio für Cpu oben den Radi der AIO raus. Den hinteren lüfter auch nach außen und die anderen Lüfter Luft nach innen.
> 
> Mir brachte eine AIO auf der CPU die besten Temps zu Graka weil die warme Luft sich nicht mehr staut und da ja warme Luft aufsteigt und nun mehr Platz hatte waren die Temps besser. Selbst mein I9 9900K sieht keine 60c


OK danke dir.

Also unten 3 x rein
Oben Radi raus
Netzteil raus
Hinten 1x raus

Oder hinten auch rein weil dann bekommen die Wandler der CPU und der Arbeitsspeicher und bisl die Backplate der graka frische Luft und dieser drückt dann auch eventuell die heiße Luft der graka zum Netzteil der die heiße Luft auch raussaugt. Und der Radi bekommt auch noch bisl kalte Luft und nicht nur heiße Luft der graka...... Oder denke ich da falsch?


Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Das ist am Einfachsten und den Rear kannste ja mal so und mal so testen.
Als Rear IN hättest Du net das von Wuchzael beschriebene Problem, das der Radi zu warm wird,
weil sich die warme Luft der Graka mit der kühlen Frischluft vom Rear mischt, bevor Sie vom Topradi
rausgeblasen wird. (2x120+NT als OUT sind dicke ausreichend)

Warum 4x OUT, die meisten armen Schlucker haben nur 1x.
Oder man hat CPU+GPU-Radi dann reicht auch 1x. (+Überdruck)


----------



## hks1981 (16. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> OK danke dir.
> 
> Also unten 3 x rein
> Oben Radi raus
> ...



Genau der klassische Kamineffekt! Unten kalte luft rein oben warme Luft raus. Somit sorgst du für ein gleichmässiges Verhältnis von frischer Zufuhr und führst warme Luft gleich wieder raus und nichts staut sich oder wird verwirbelt.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Januar 2020)

Spannung habe ich 1047 mV 
und Senken der Spannung auf 1005 bringt keinen Mehrboost, ebenso auch das Anheben des PowerLimit

Teilweise sackt GPU Auslastung auf unter 50%, normal sind um die 85 bis 95 %
Kann ein Defektes NT falls es denn sein kann, daran schuld sein.

Game:
Resident Evil 2 Remake :

GPU Auslastung immer 97 / 98 Prozent
und Takt 1685 bis 1715 Mhz … 
GPU 70 bis 71 Grad
TJunction 79 bis 81 Grad maximal.


----------



## Coolviper (16. Januar 2020)

Meine neue XFX5700 DD Ultra läuft und ich bin ziemlich zufrieden. Der Kühlerblock ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Der TwinTurbo2 Kühlerblock werde ich vllt. demnächst auch mal testen, es wird aber nicht viel ausmachen.
Bei MPT Tool habe ich nicht viel verändert, nur die Fan-und Takt-Limits erweitert bzw. eingestellt.
Die Wärmeleitpads sind wie bei der Vega Asus sehr schlecht angepasst,auch bei dem VRAM. Da habe ich natürlich nachgebessert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Genau der klassische Kamineffekt! Unten kalte luft rein oben warme Luft raus. Somit sorgst du für ein gleichmässiges Verhältnis von frischer Zufuhr und führst warme Luft gleich wieder raus und nichts staut sich oder wird verwirbelt.


Jo und der rear rein, wie auch RX480 meint [emoji6][emoji4]

Enermax Liqmax III ARGB 240 ab €' '74,98 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich


Wollte ich kaufen weil optisch gefällt mir richtig... Nur laut Tests sehr kühl aber die Pumpe soll ziemlich laut sein [emoji20]


Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

@Atir
Stell mal die W10-Auslagerungsdatei auf 16GB, und leg die auf die SSD.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. Januar 2020)

Erledigt

Fehlerquelle gefunden:
Nun, 1690 Mhz in etwa Dauertakt... OHNE Schwankungen
Dafür aber musste ich 2560 x 1440 einstellen.
Grafikkarte ist am Limit, die Speicherauslastung war bei 9,8 GB unter 4K Auflösung,  beim Game: METRO Exodus.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Den komischen Spielemodus von W10 braucht man eigentlich auch net mehr, würde ich deaktivieren.

edit:
Schön, das es läuft!

An die mögliche Auflösung muss man sich halt mit TrixxBoost rantasten. 
2160p mit Faktor 0,75 wäre 1620p.
Oder die Auflösungsskalierung von den neueren Games nutzen!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Januar 2020)

Diese AIO scheint gut zu sein

YouTube

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (16. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Meine neue XFX5700 DD Ultra läuft und ich bin ziemlich zufrieden. Der Kühlerblock ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Der TwinTurbo2 Kühlerblock werde ich vllt. demnächst auch mal testen, es wird aber nicht viel ausmachen.
> Bei MPT Tool habe ich nicht viel verändert, nur die Fan-und Takt-Limits erweitert bzw. eingestellt.
> Die Wärmeleitpads sind wie bei der Vega Asus sehr schlecht angepasst,auch bei dem VRAM. Da habe ich natürlich nachgebessert.
> 
> ...



Wow nicht übel,endlich mal einer ders richtig macht.5700er mit 2Ghz anständiger Kühlung und ein bisjen Liebe.
Fast 9,5k imTimeSpy sind ne Hausnummer. Ich hab den Eindruck die Navi läuft nen guten Zacken schneller im neuen HTPC an 4.0. Bei den selben Stats ist die deutliche schneller als meine Messungen im alten Main. Muss mir das mal noch genauer anschauen.Die Karte ist aber auch schwerer zu kühlen irgendwie jetzt.

@RX: DieLuft vomRadi ist für meine VII ne frische Brise. Hauptsache die atmet Ihren eigenen Smog nicht ein,dann ist alles gut.


----------



## RX480 (16. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mit AIO hab ich null Erfahrung. Gerne eine mit RGB und bitte kein Vermögen





Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Diese AIO scheint gut zu sein
> YouTube


Mehr Geld kann man immer ausgeben. 114€ ?


----------



## drstoecker (16. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo und der rear rein, wie auch RX480 meint [emoji6][emoji4]
> 
> Enermax Liqmax III ARGB 240 ab €'*'74,98 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
> 
> ...


Beste ohne rgb ist die freezer II!


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Diese AIO scheint gut zu sein
> Freezer II!
> YouTube
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



würde immer wieder die freezer II nehmen!


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2020)

Aber er will ja mit rgb, oder vertue ich mich?




ATIR290 schrieb:


> Erledigt
> 
> Fehlerquelle gefunden:
> Nun, 1690 Mhz in etwa Dauertakt... OHNE Schwankungen
> ...


Erstmal: freut mich, dass du dein Problem beheben konntest.
Aber warum bitte kannst du jetzt sagen dass der Speicher voll war und vorher nicht?
Auch dass du geschrieben hast die Auslastung würde manchmal bis auf 50 Prozent runter gehen, ansonsten aber 85-95 Prozent erreichen und im nächsten Satz, dass du durchgehend 98 Prozent hast? Das schließt sich doch gegenseitig aus. Zudem hast du alle raten lassen was für Einstellungen Du getestet / genutzt hast. Da fragt man sich wirklich ob dich die Antworten hier überhaupt interessieren. 

So, zurück zum Thema:
Wie voll ist dein Speicher denn jetzt?

PS @all: Dann hatte Gurdi doch direkt recht mit dem streaming. Der Speicher war voll, die Karte hat ausgelagert und gedroppt.



Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## jensihoffi (17. Januar 2020)

Genügen die 3 Lüfter im Dark Base für einen guten Airflow für die 5700XT, egal ob offene Tür oder geschlossen?

Ich habe noch keine gekauft, vorraussichtlich wird es aber entweder die Red Devil oder die Nitro+ SE.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2020)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Genügen die 3 Lüfter im Dark Base für einen guten Airflow für die 5700XT, egal ob offene Tür oder geschlossen?
> 
> Ich habe noch keine gekauft, vorraussichtlich wird es aber entweder die Red Devil oder die Nitro+ SE.



Generell ja, jedoch ist das natürlich die Basisausstattung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Januar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Aber er will ja mit rgb, oder vertue ich mich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo mit ARGB am besten....

120€ ist mir eigentlich auch zu teuer. Ist die Pumpe den vom Enermax wirklich so laut? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## wuchzael (17. Januar 2020)

Die Geräte von Enermax haben in letzter Zeit häufig negative Schlagzeilen gemacht. Neben lauten Pumpen (mein NeoChanger ist auch alles andere als leise!) gab es auch Lecks durch gerissenes Acryl (hat scheinbar zu viel Druck drauf gewirkt) und vor allem Korrosion durch mangelhaftes Kühlmittel in Verbindung mit gemischten Metallen.  YouTube  Die hätten vielleicht lieber bei ihren Wurzeln (Netzteile) bleiben sollen ...

Deepcool hat sich über die letzten Jahre ziemlich gemausert muss ich sagen.


Grüße!


----------



## hks1981 (17. Januar 2020)

Du hast jetzt auch einen Kühler ohne RGB also springe über deinen Schatten und hole dir eine ohne RGB  Du kannst ja deine Lüfter am Radi montieren. RGB AIO beginnen wirklich gute erst ab 150€. Richtig schick sieht die von Auorus aus, wird meine nächste ^^


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Januar 2020)

@Cleriker

Die Auslastung unter Metro Exodus war teils so extrem niedrig,- mit 2560 x 1440 passt diese nun,- ist auf Anschlag 97%
Bei Resident Evil 2 Remake war jene in 4K immer bei 85 bis 95% ,- so hatte ich dies geschrieben!


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2020)

So wie ich dich gerade verstehe, hast du in 4K eine schlechte Auslastung gehabt und deshalb die drops. 
In WQHD ist die Auslastung jetzt aber besser. Ist das richtig?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (17. Januar 2020)

Exakt, aber nur bei Metro...

Gerade nochmals Metro in WHQD angeworfen. 
Auslastung 96 bis 97% , Nie darunter.
GPU 68 Grad
T-Junction 78 Grad
Takt knapp 1700 Mhz, teilweise knapp darüber.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt auch einen Kühler ohne RGB also springe über deinen Schatten und hole dir eine ohne RGB  Du kannst ja deine Lüfter am Radi montieren. RGB AIO beginnen wirklich gute erst ab 150€. Richtig schick sieht die von Auorus aus, wird meine nächste ^^


Welche AIO empfiehlst du mir ohne RGB dann [emoji20][emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Rolk (17. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche AIO empfiehlst du mir ohne RGB dann [emoji20][emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Also eigentlich ist das neue Modell von Arctic fast Konkurrenzlos. Gibt es auch in verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2020)

Ich hab die Arctic 280er, die ist hervorragend.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Januar 2020)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ist das neue Modell von Arctic fast Konkurrenzlos. Gibt es auch in verschiedenen Größen.


Okay [emoji108]... Ich konnte es mir denken 

Das müsste ich ja diesen nehmen... 
Sind meine Alpenföhn Luffis auch Radi geeignet oder lieber die Arctic drauf lassen? 

Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 ab €' '64,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich

Schade die RGB Radis sehen ja schon mehr Sexy aus... Aber der Preis [emoji16]
Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2020)

Wie hks gesagt hat, probier mal Deine oberen Gehäuselüfter (mit RGB).
Du hast ja 2x120+NT als Out, d.h. die Drehzahl muss net mal so hoch sein. (durch den Überdruck von 4x IN)

btw.
Die größeren Gehäuse wie das DarkBase haben ja mit 140er Lüftern eh mehr Durchsatz bei gleicher Drehzahl.
Ca. 36% mehr Lüfterfläche ggü. 120ern ist net wenig.(x)
Von daher wäre für 2x Radi als IN eigentlich immer ein 140er OUT nice to have. (bei der Gehäusewahl)

(x) Und zusätzlich können ja OBEN noch 3x langsame 140er Lüfter eingebaut werden. 2xVorne In + 1xHinten Out.
Ne CPU-AiO bei geschlossenem Deckel müsste man erstmal testen. Austausch gg.Mesh geht bestimmt.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welche AIO empfiehlst du mir ohne RGB dann [emoji20][emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


Arctic Freezer II, preis/Leistung unschlagbar und ohne Konkurrenz.


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Okay [emoji108]... Ich konnte es mir denken
> 
> Das müsste ich ja diesen nehmen...
> Sind meine Alpenföhn Luffis auch Radi geeignet oder lieber die Arctic drauf lassen?
> ...


Die Arctic Lüfter laufen sehr leise, das ganze Paket ist perfekt abgestimmt.


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Meine neue XFX5700 DD Ultra läuft





Gurdi schrieb:


> Wow nicht übel,endlich mal einer Ders richtig macht.5700er mit 2Ghz anständiger Kühlung und ein bisjen Liebe.



Jo,
Und das ist net mal sein Max.Setting sondern nur auf Lü.@1500U/min abgestimmt.(x)
Natürlich very nice, das auch der Vram die 950 mitmacht.

(x) sicher dann 24/7 mit Chill noch weniger



drstoecker schrieb:


> Arctic Freezer II, preis/Leistung unschlagbar und ohne Konkurrenz.


Der einfache Enermax 240er kann bei weniger Preis mehr Luftdurchsatz. 163m³/h vs. 95,7m³/h
Und soo schlecht waren die Bewertungen auch net.

Der Frezzer ist evtl. leiser. man müsste mal bei gleicher Temp. die erf. Drehzahl vergleichen.
Da EVGA aber eh die RGB-Lü. vom Case nimmt ist es vermutlich wurscht.
(bleibt evtl. die bessere Pu. als Vorteil für den Freezer, da kann man 5€ mehr für ausgeben)


----------



## wuchzael (17. Januar 2020)

In der Regel sind die Lüfter auf den Radiator abgestimmt. Diese durch andere zu ersetzen KANN zu einer schlechteren Performance führen. Da jetzt Fans für 25+/Stck drauf zu ballern stünde ja auch irgendwie im starken Kontrast zu dem erwünscht niedrigen Preis der AIO 

Grüße!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> In der Regel sind die Lüfter auf den Radiator abgestimmt. Diese durch andere zu ersetzen KANN zu einer schlechteren Performance führen. Da jetzt Fans für 25+/Stck drauf zu ballern stünde ja auch irgendwie im starken Kontrast zu dem erwünscht niedrigen Preis der AIO
> 
> Grüße!


Das stimmt.... Aber hab ja meine2x  AF WB3.... Schwierig schwierig.... Diese Entscheidung 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## wuchzael (17. Januar 2020)

Ausprobieren, da wird nix explodieren 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (17. Januar 2020)

Jo,
Die vorh. RGB-Lüfter mal zu probieren kann net schaden. Ne 95W CPU ist auch kein Monster.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Januar 2020)

Danke euch dann wird es wohl der AC f2

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## wuchzael (17. Januar 2020)

Viel Spaß beim Basteln und lass uns wissen wie es funzt.

Btw: schönes Klima hier in den Laberthreads!

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke euch dann wird es wohl der AC f2
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Klemm vor der Montage den Lüfter für die Spannungswandler ab, der nervt sonst ein wenig.


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klemm vor der Montage den Lüfter für die Spannungswandler ab, der nervt sonst ein wenig.



Kann man den nicht im Bios regeln?
Bei der Asus Ryujin lässt sich der VRM Lüfter regeln, der nervt sonst auch nur herum und bringt relativ wenig wenn im Case ein halbwegs guter Luftstrom herrscht.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Kann man den nicht im Bios regeln?
> Bei der Asus Ryujin lässt sich der VRM Lüfter regeln, der nervt sonst auch nur herum und bringt relativ wenig wenn im Case ein halbwegs guter Luftstrom herrscht.



Nein, lässt sich nicht separat regeln. Zumindest bei mir nicht.Der gibt auch keine eigenen Sensorwerte aus. Läuft konstant mit 0,6 Sone.Derist nicht Laut aber etwas brummig im Idle.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klemm vor der Montage den Lüfter für die Spannungswandler ab, der nervt sonst ein wenig.



würde ich nicht machen, da 1. der nicht sonderlich stört und 2tens die wandler gut kühlt. Gerade in cases mit schlechtem aiflow Pflicht.


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> würde ich nicht machen, da 1. der nicht sonderlich stört und 2tens die wandler gut kühlt. Gerade in cases mit schlechtem aiflow Pflicht.



Bei mir hat das quasi keinen Unterschied gemacht, zumal die wenigsten Ihre Wandler aktiv kühlen müssen bei vernünftiger Gehäusebelüftung. Das setze ich bei den hier anwesenden einfach mal vorraus. Ich hab Ihn durch das gedämmte Gehäuse gehört, ich finde die Idee an sich aber super.Das Teil hätte ich im HTPC gebrauchen können da mein Biostar nackte Wandler hat, da sitzt einfach mal gar kein Kühler drauf.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (17. Januar 2020)

Moinsen zusammen!

Im Mindstar gibts grad die 5700XT Red Devil für 419,-€

Wer noch ne Karte für Solitär oder MS- Word sucht... kann zuschlagen!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (17. Januar 2020)

Sapphire quietly makes Radeon RX 5600 XT Pulse faster - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Oldi46 (17. Januar 2020)

Moin ich möchte demnächst etwas die kühlung verbessern. A: mit LM und B: den Speicher über die Backplate zusätzlich Kühlen. Ich weiß nicht ob es sich lohnt/sinn macht die Gpu von hinten mit zukühlen . dachte da sonst an diese auswahl


----------



## Gurdi (17. Januar 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Moin ich möchte demnächst etwas die kühlung verbessern. A: mit LM und B: den Speicher über die Backplate zusätzlich Kühlen. Ich weiß nicht ob es sich lohnt/sinn macht die Gpu von hinten mit zukühlen . dachte da sonst an diese auswahl



Erwarte keine Wunder davon, aber es bringt nach der Aufheizphase durchaus etwas bei der Endtemperatur, jedoch nur geringfügig und ist auch abhängig von dem Luftstrom entlang der Backplate und ob du einen Tower oder ne AIO verwendest an der CPU. Du musst die Wärme die du da aufnimmst aber auch an irgendetwas ableiten, ansonsten isoliert das Pad mehr als es kühlt.
So könnte so etwas aussehen. Alte Chipsatzkühler eignen sich hervorragend dafür.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Sapphire quietly makes Radeon RX 5600 XT Pulse faster - VideoCardz.com



Die beiden spielen mal wieder Katz und Maus.


----------



## EyRaptor (17. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Sapphire quietly makes Radeon RX 5600 XT Pulse faster - VideoCardz.com



Hey, vielen Dank für die Info.
Wenn die Karten wirklich mit GDDR6 14 Gbps kommen, dann ist die Karte aus tuningsicht vermutlich deutlich spannender.
... da fällt mir ein, für diesen Lochabstand habe ich auch noch einen universellen GPU-only-Wasserblock  
Da lasse ich das mit der rx 5500 wohl komplett sein und schau mir die stattdessen an.


----------



## Oldi46 (17. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Erwarte keine Wunder davon, aber es bringt nach der Aufheizphase durchaus etwas bei der Endtemperatur, jedoch nur geringfügig und ist auch abhängig von dem Luftstrom entlang der Backplate und ob du einen Tower oder ne AIO verwendest an der CPU. Du musst die Wärme die du da aufnimmst aber auch an irgendetwas ableiten, ansonsten isoliert das Pad mehr als es kühlt.
> So könnte so etwas aussehen. Alte Chipsatzkühler eignen sich hervorragend dafür.
> 
> 
> ...



wichtig wäre mir auch nur den Speicher über die Backplate mitzukühlen die Temps sind Ok aber selbst wenn es nur 2grad bringt ist schon etwas. Dann lass ich das Pad Für die GPU weg . So einen Kühlerchen auf die Backplate zupacken ist auch Interresant  aber kommt für mich nicht in Frage


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Januar 2020)

Hab gerade erstmal nachgemessen ob der Radi vom Artic LF 2 auch bei mir reinpasst, weil der ist schon ziemlich fett mit 38mm und 25mm Luffi. 
Passt aber.... Ich habe 68mm vom Deckel bis zum mobo.[emoji4]



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Elistaer (17. Januar 2020)

@Gurdi was brauchst du bei dem aida GPU test

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bitte berichten wie die Temps und Co sind [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


Die Thicc III ist jetzt eingebaut und lief direkt ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Einbau war bissel kniffelig wegen der Größe, ging auf wie Arsch auf Eimer. 
Hab grad mal kurz den  SotTR-Bench  in WQHD laufen lassen, ich find die Karte geht gut und macht sich prima. Die Frametimes sind gegenüber der Vega64 um einiges besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://i.gyazo.com/9cba7502a571d766792431d631d09baa.jpg

Statt Texturquali ultra hier nur auf hoch, Rest ansonsten  gleich

https://i.gyazo.com/26bfabb6d5e0b494fd933b5746024995.jpg

Bis ich den Screenshot gemacht hab, sind die tatsächlichen Werte futsch.  
Bei den leeren Bereichen in den roten Balken hab ich versucht Screenshots anzufertigen, hat net so hingehauen, wie ich es wollte.

Temp. geht max bis knapp 70° C - so um die 66..68° C und als max. Verbrauch hab ich einmal 232W gesehen.

Seltsam, konnte nur das 1. Pic hier einbinden, die anderen beiden werden wegen ihrer Größe zurückgewiesen. und da ich nur Gyazo Trial hab, werden die Links in Kürze nicht mehr erreichbar sein.


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

welche 5700xt ist gut? mit uv ? gaming x gefällt mir gut aber höherer preis zur pulse hmm


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> welche 5700xt ist gut? mit uv ? gaming x gefällt mir gut aber höherer preis zur pulse hmm



Gaming X, Nitro +, Red Devil, Gigabyte Aorus.
Eine Stufe weiter unten ist die Red Dragon mmn. die beste der günstigeren Karten.

Edit:


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen!
> 
> Im Mindstar gibts grad die 5700XT Red Devil für 419,-€
> 
> Wer noch ne Karte für Solitär oder MS- Word sucht... kann zuschlagen!


Die Devil wäre grad noch für 420 im Mindstar und die Thicc 3 scheint ja auch ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

was geht uv technisch?  260 watt sind schon ne nummer bei der gaming x.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Januar 2020)

Die lässt sich wie alle anderen auch auf 200 Watt drücken.
Wenns gut gemacht wird, ist die Karte danach vermutlich nur 3% langsamer oder so.


----------



## Coolviper (18. Januar 2020)

@kmf; ein paar Benches mit Superposition und 3dMark FSE wären super um Paar Vergleiche zu machen.

Hier meine XFX Radeon RX 5700 DD Ultra mit XT BIOS. Ersten vier Screen´s mit Stock XT Bios (nur der VRAM auf 1900MHz angehoben) und die vier anderen mit optimierten XT Bios. Ich hab den XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc III Ultra Bios verwendet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

ja 2000mhz und speicher oc bei 210 watt asic sollten machbar sein.


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> @kmf; ein paar Benches mit Superposition und 3dMark FSE wären super um Paar Vergleiche zu machen.
> 
> Hier meine XFX Radeon RX 5700 DD Ultra mit XT BIOS. Ersten vier Screen´s mit Stock XT Bios (nur der VRAM auf 1900MHz angehoben) und die vier anderen mit optimierten XT Bios. Ich hab den XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc III Ultra Bios verwendet.
> 
> ...


Hab mir grad Superpos. rungeladen, hatte das noch net. 3DMark hab ich glaube ich net, muss ich morgen mal auf dem anderen Rechner nachgucken. 
An deinen Wert komm ich net ran - bei mir alles auf default, wie es vom Treiber automatisch eingestellt wird.

https://i.gyazo.com/ddfed9ae22e99be87f2373a0a7ca4884.jpg

edit: 2. Durchlauf mit Übertaktung der GPU im Treiber

https://i.gyazo.com/c53543ba21a8a7eb0ff1e1fe83272993.png

https://i.gyazo.com/8b061386d0ab8e34c1250ab4f91a715d.jpg


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

In games wird es anders sein als diese benchmarks. The witcher 3 UHD zeigt so zimelich was die karte abkann zieht immer am mehrsten bei dem game. Ja leg mir mal ne gaming x zu kostet eh nur 418 euro. Hat amd noch probleme in manchen engines wie früher?. keine ahnung von der neuen gen.

Bringt ram oc auch was? habe gelesen das soll sogar negative auswirkungen haben aber ob es stimmt weis ich nicht deswegen die frage?  hier gut zu sehen YouTube beui minute 10:47


----------



## hks1981 (18. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> was geht uv technisch?  260 watt sind schon ne nummer bei der gaming x.



Ich hatte diese Karte und mit UV auf 1975MHZ bei 1,064v hatte die Karte einen Verbrauch von max 170W.

Mal abgesehen , dass die Temps wunderbar waren hat sich das auf die Lautstärke auf unhörbar eingestellt gehabt. Musst in diesem Thread etwas blättern aber da findest du noch meine Werte zu dieser Karte hier.


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

170 asic? 210-220 real. passt gut. mal schaun was die chip lotterie sagt.


----------



## openSUSE (18. Januar 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Moin ich möchte demnächst etwas die kühlung verbessern. A: mit LM und B: den Speicher über die Backplate zusätzlich Kühlen. Ich weiß nicht ob es sich lohnt/sinn macht die Gpu von hinten mit zukühlen . dachte da sonst an diese auswahl



Kann mich zwar nicht mehr genau erinnern, aber ich glaube 0,5mm sind zumindest bei der REF Backplate zu dünn.
Desweiteren macht es mehr sinn güntigere Wärmeleitpads (weniger W/mk) dafür dann aber mehr Fläche zu kühlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber klar, ist die Backplate "übersättigt" steigen auch die Temps wieder.
Gute Erfahrungen hatte ich mit der Backplate vom Accelero Xtreme IV sowie mit einem 10cm*27cm LED Alu Kühler aber an die Kupferplatte kommt nichts ran, die kühlt bombe.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Januar 2020)

@hks1981 

Und Warum hast bitte dann die MSI Gaming X verkauft ?
Mit 1975 Mhz sollte jene nur max. 10% hinter der Nitro+ OC sein.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> An deinen Wert komm ich net ran - bei mir alles auf default, wie es vom Treiber automatisch eingestellt wird.





asshat schrieb:


> In games wird es anders sein als diese benchmarks.
> 
> Bringt ram oc auch was?



Man sieht doch bei Coolviper und Gurdi, das die Kleine mit gutem Vram ein Beast ist. Das ist auch der Unterschied zur XT@Stock. (weiss man allerdings net beim Kauf, ob Jede mit 950 läuft)

btw.
Bin mal gespannt ob EyeRaptor die 5600XT dann auch beim Vram auf 950 bekommt.


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Man sieht doch bei Coolviper und Gurdi, das die Kleine mit gutem Vram ein Beast ist. Das ist auch der Unterschied zur XT@Stock. (weiss man allerdings net beim Kauf, ob Jede mit 950 läuft)
> 
> btw.
> Bin mal gespannt ob EyeRaptor die 5600XT dann auch beim Vram auf 950 bekommt.



Im XT Build erreiche ich mittlerweile absurd hohe Werte auf der Karte an PCIEx. 4.0
Ich komm damit auf knapp 9k im Timespy 



Elistaer schrieb:


> @Gurdi was brauchst du bei dem aida GPU test
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk




Danke hat sich mittlerweile erledigt. Ich bin sowohl daran gescheitert 4.0 auf der Seven zu aktivieren (bleibt dann bei booten stehen) als auch daran Fluid Motion auf der Navi zu aktivieren.


----------



## LordEliteX (18. Januar 2020)

Bringt vram tuning bei der XT auch viel?


----------



## Gurdi (18. Januar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Bringt vram tuning bei der XT auch viel?



Klar, wenn auf der nonXT geht dann auf der XT erst recht.


----------



## LordEliteX (18. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klar, wenn auf der nonXT geht dann auf der XT erst recht.



Dann werde ich mich mal dran versuchen 
Was sind denn so realistische Werte, und muss ich die Spannung dafür anheben?


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Januar 2020)

Wo sieht man den Verbauten Speicher (Hersteller)
und den Ramtakt (Stock) beim Neuen Adrenalin 2020 Treiber.

GPU-Z:

Bild: sapphirerx5700pulse-gthj5c.png - abload.de


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Im XT Build erreiche ich mittlerweile absurd hohe Werte auf der Karte an PCIEx. 4.0
> Ich komm damit auf knapp 9k im Timespy



NICE
Net schlecht, das Du auch in die Region von Coolviper kommst. Der hat wohl nen selektierten Chip.
Mal z.Vgl. die aktuelle Benchmarkliste bei CB:
AMD Benchmark-Rangliste nach Modellen | ComputerBase Forum
(dort gibts den TS auch kostenlos zum Download)

Coolviper hat momentan die schnellste 5700 und Das mit nur seinem 24/7-Setting = Hut ab!



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wo sieht man den Verbauten Speicher (Hersteller)
> und den Ramtakt (Stock) beim Neuen Adrenalin 2020 Treiber.



Gar net. 875=Default (bzw. 2x 875=1750)
Samsung soll net so gut sein.
Merkst Du nur durch Testen.



LordEliteX schrieb:


> Was sind denn so realistische Werte, und muss ich die Spannung dafür anheben?



Mit schlechtem Vram max. 900..913 ala openSuse, mit gutem 930..950. (bzw. 1800..1826 und 1860..1900)
An der Spannung würde ich erstmal nix verstellen.
(Gurdi und hks hatten mal weniger bei exotischen Werten im erweiterten MPT versucht,
aber eher mit dem Ziel die Temp zu senken)

Bei sehr schlechtem Vram sollte man net über 890(1780) gehen, weil sonst mit den frühen Treibern
auch das GPU-UVen net mehr so stabil war.


----------



## JanJake (18. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> NICE
> Net schlecht, das Du auch in die Region von Coolviper kommst. Der hat wohl nen selektierten Chip.
> Mal z.Vgl. die aktuelle Benchmarkliste bei CB:
> AMD Benchmark-Rangliste nach Modellen | ComputerBase Forum
> ...



Ich dachte schon meine 10100 Punkte wären eher nicht so viel. 

Dabei habe ich nur das Powerlimit um 10% erhöht, Vram auf 1850MHz (1900 macht die Karte nicht) und bei der CPU PBO Aktiviert. Also nicht einmal groß was Optimiert. Eher 24/7 Settings.

Vielleicht habe ich iwann mal Lust mich daran zu versuchen alles heraus zu holen und die 11K zu machen. Wer weiß.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

Die Liste bei CB ist vernünftigerweise net nach dem GesamtScore sondern dem GrafikScore sortiert.
Schönes 24/7 Ergebnis bei Dir! (10055 = Platz 2)

Das TS so gut auf PCiE 4.0 reagiert ist echt net schlecht, das könnte ja analog in Zukunft bei Games helfen,
die etwas mehr Streamen.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Januar 2020)

Big Navi dürfte PCIe 4.0 helfen, aber ich denke 4.0 wird nur eine Nische bleiben und es wird dann schnell auf 5.0 umgestellt.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

So ca. Ende 2021 wird sicher hinsichtlich der CPU´s + Boards sehr interessant.(5nm)
DDR5 wäre dann noch nice to have.

Könnte mir vorstellen das dann 16 Cores schon bezahlbar sind.(SMT off)


----------



## LordEliteX (18. Januar 2020)

Ich hab mal bisschen rumprobiert gerade. 
Habe von 1800 auf 1850 dann auf 1900 getestet und es brachte genau 0 Punkte im SPB. 
Sollte ich was anderes zum Testen nutzen?


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

Es dauert zwar etwas beim Runterladen von dem CB-Link for free, aber der TS wäre doch gut z.Vgl. mit den Anderen.
(bei Steam kostet ja inzwischen der TS etwas Money durch das kostenpflichtige Basismodul)


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Januar 2020)

1840 Mhz Speichertakt laufen bei Ghost Warrior 3

Aber welches Game ist besonders kritisch auf den Navi Speichertakt um dies komplett einzugrenzen.
Auslastung ist bei NAVI wirklich besser als bei Vega / Vega VII


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Auslastung ist bei NAVI wirklich besser als bei Vega / Vega VII


oder
Dein restl. Sys bremst net mehr so!
Gerade die uralte Cryengine ist arg CPU-limitiert.

Siehe mit ordentlicher CPU+Ram: Da wurde sicher noch net mal der Ram auf 3600 getaktet.
Ich sehe da keine Probs mit der Seven. Such mal lieber in Zukunft die Fehler bei Dir., z.Bsp. hattest Du
bis dto. nur 16GB Ram und die Auslagerungsdatei mickrig. Dein NeonNoirScore@R7 war ne Katastrophe.


----------



## hks1981 (18. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @hks1981
> 
> Und Warum hast bitte dann die MSI Gaming X verkauft ?
> Mit 1975 Mhz sollte jene nur max. 10% hinter der Nitro+ OC sein.



Weil ich von den Treibern schon extrem genervt war.


----------



## Ralle@ (18. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> 1840 Mhz Speichertakt laufen bei Ghost Warrior 3
> 
> Aber welches Game ist besonders kritisch auf den Navi Speichertakt um dies komplett einzugrenzen.
> Auslastung ist bei NAVI wirklich besser als bei Vega / Vega VII



Sei mir nicht böse aber was sollen 5% OC beim RAM viel bringen?
Wennst im Worst Case 1 FPS bekommst, ist das schon viel. Sei mit der Karte so zufrieden und fertig, viel lassen sich die Navis eh nicht modifizieren ohne andere Biose oder mit MPT herum zu doktern und von beiden rate ich dir persönlich ab. 
Ich halte dich nicht für kompetent genug ohne dass die Hardware da schaden nehmen kann.


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

Hab auch noch mal Superpos. laufen lassen mit Autoübertaktung im Radeon Treiber (GPU übertaktet = 2075)
leicht besser als der Bench von heut Nacht. Die Karte macht echt Fun 

https://i.gyazo.com/7e10649a0c5b9aee5e2b146bf76621e1.jpg

Aber ans handgemachte Übertakten trau ich mich noch nicht, zu wenig Erfahrung an welchen Schrauben ich da drehen muss.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Sei mit der Karte so zufrieden und ...


Er braucht eigentlich insgesamt ca. 20-25% mehr Leistung für 4k ggü. seinem jetzigen Quiet-Bios und eff. Takt von 1690.
aber
Das hat Er ja Alles bereits vorher gewusst. Auf seine Lösung bin ich mal gespannt.
vernünftigerweise
Sollte Er sich nen WQHD-Moni von nem Bekannten borgen und seinen 4k abgeben.
mit RDNA2
Wirds eh neue Monis mit DSC geben, die noch mehr Fun@4k-144Hz-HDR machen.



kmf schrieb:


> Hab auch noch mal Superpos. laufen lassen mit Autoübertaktung im Radeon Treiber (GPU übertaktet = 2075)
> leicht besser als der Bench von heut Nacht. Die Karte macht echt Fun



AutoOC war bisher meist instabil, insofern ein guter Chip.
Kannst Du mal AutoUV noch testen?


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er braucht eigentlich insgesamt ca. 20-25% mehr Leistung für 4k ggü. seinem jetzigen Quiet-Bios und eff. Takt von 1690.
> aber
> Das hat Er ja Alles bereits vorher gewusst. Auf seine Lösung bin ich mal gespannt.
> vernünftigerweise
> ...


Bitteschön 

https://i.gyazo.com/491a34db4f85dfe95bb99e27e57db885.jpg


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

Wie fühlte sich Das an bzgl. Lautstärke und Temps?

Das Setting sollte eigentlich zu speichern gehen oder analog manuell eingeben und 
einfach nur den Takt schrittweise um ca. 25..50..75 anheben.
Sind ja bestimmt immer noch >=1100mV.


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

Die  Karte hörst net viel raus, bzw. dass der Rechner plötzlich viel lauter wird. Ich höre eigentlich nur das leichte Säuseln der 3 Lüfter oben von der jetzt stark unterforderten Wakü. Ich lass nachher mal GPU-Z mitlaufen, muss jetzt mit zum Einkaufen.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

Kannst ja auch mal ein Bild von Deinem Gehäuse mit hochladen.
Wird immer gerne angeschaut, sowas.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. Januar 2020)

1850 Mhz GPU 
und
1860 Mem laufen max stabil durch!

Mehr brauch ich wohl nicht,- bei Gewissen Games nutze ich nun TrixxBoost und gut ist...


----------



## openSUSE (18. Januar 2020)

Was max stabil durchläuft interessiert hier doch nicht, es sollte auch schneller sein.

Und ob es schneller ist ist eben nicht nur vom VRam Takt abhängig sondern kommt insgesamt auf die Art der VRam Belastung an.
Ich bekomme den VRam auch stabil auf 1950, bringt aber meist nichts.
Bei allen Navi Karten die ich da hatte, glaubt mir  es waren schon einige, war 1826 IMMER der Punkt bei der sie IMMER bei allen Tests schneller war.
Klar gibt es Programme die mit mehr VRam Takt auch etwas schneller waren nur sind dann andere Programme wieder langsamer.
Auch der GPU Takt spielt da mit rein, ist der niedriger kann ich mit dem VRam höher usw.

Für Navi macht es keinen Sinn den VRam Takt höher als 1826 zu gehen.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

Der Punkt wo die ECC-Korrektur einsetzt kann ja unterschiedlich sein.
In dem Fall halt 1826.
Das war auch bei mtraj(guru3d) der Wert mit Samsung-Vram.

Bei Gurdi gabs bis 1900 keinen Knick in der Performance. mit Micron?
Vllt. können Gurdi + Coolviper nochmal mit 1826 den sup4k laufen lassen.
Dort gabs ja für Vram-Takt immer ein paar Points.


----------



## openSUSE (18. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Der Punkt wo die ECC-Korrektur einsetzt kann ja unterschiedlich sein.
> In dem Fall halt 1826.
> 
> Das war auch bei mtraj(guru3d) der Wert mit Samsung-Vram.
> ...



Wie viele Shader griffen mit wieviel GPU Takt auf den VRam zu? Mit mehr als 1826 MHz (dabei streite ich nicht um einige MHz mehr oder weniger) wird zumindest eine Navi 5700XT IMMER "in" derVRam Fehlerkorrektur arbeiten. Mal merkt man es, mal nicht so sehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Januar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Was max stabil durchläuft interessiert hier doch nicht, es sollte auch schneller sein.
> 
> Und ob es schneller ist ist eben nicht nur vom VRam Takt abhängig sondern kommt insgesamt auf die Art der VRam Belastung an.
> Ich bekomme den VRam auch stabil auf 1950, bringt aber meist nichts.
> ...


Darum hab ich nur 1800mhz..... [emoji6] Da nun auch mal eine Navi mit Mem oc ab Werk gibt (Nitro SE) und mit 900mhz läuft..... Wird wohl auch seinen Grund haben [emoji4]

Der RAM der Navi s laufen halt am Limit 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wie viele Shader griffen mit wieviel GPU Takt auf den VRam zu? Mit mehr als 1826 MHz (dabei streite ich nicht um einige MHz mehr oder weniger) wird zumindest eine Navi 5700XT IMMER "in" derVRam Fehlerkorrektur arbeiten. Mal merkt man es, mal nicht so sehr.



Das wäre natürlich ein Punkt, wo Gurdi+Coolviper mit der nonXT net so massiv den Vram belasten.


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch mal ein Bild von Deinem Gehäuse mit hochladen.
> Wird immer gerne angeschaut, sowas.


Ach herrjeh - das ist nix besonderes. Tue jetzt auch net extra was präparieren  zum Präsentieren- Pics so wie die Rechner in meiner, mir zugestandenen Computerecke  am kleinen Schreibtisch stehen:

1. der große LianLi - da ist die 5700XT u. der 3700x drin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. der kleine LianLi - da ist die 1080Ti u. der 1800x drin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab jetzt auch mal geschwind 3DMark laufen lassen - kein OC - Standard-Einstellung, gilt auch für den Prozessor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

900mhz klingt gut, bis 950 mhz dürfte sich eh nicht mehr viel tun. Aber warum macht turing da viel mehr? meine 2080ti macht 900mhz + ohne probleme hat ja auch gddr6?

 Gaming X ist unterwegs. Gott ich liebe diese MSi gaming x versionen bei jeder Karte, war immer kühl und praktisch silent.

Was geht beim Core OC? Ich will die Karte fast am MAX betreiben was generelles OC angeht unter Luft, der Lüfter der Gaming X soll ja was herhalten.


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> 900mhz klingt gut, bis 950 mhz dürfte sich eh nicht mehr viel tun. Aber warum macht turing da viel mehr? meine 2080ti macht 900mhz + ohne probleme hat ja auch gddr6?
> 
> Gaming X ist unterwegs. Gott ich liebe diese MSi gaming x versionen bei jeder Karte, war immer kühl und praktisch silent.
> 
> Was geht beim Core OC? Ich will die Karte fast am MAX betreiben was generelles OC angeht unter Luft, der Lüfter der Gaming X soll ja was herhalten.


Ich kann in der Radeon-Software RAM ocen, nur viel bringen tuts bei mir nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hingegen GPU ocen bringt bissel was




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw - seid ihr heut so gütig zu mir => 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke!


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

Geht 2100mhz oder ist das chip abhängig?


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Geht 2100mhz oder ist das chip abhängig?


kein Plan wie  bzw. ob man das einstellen kann. Ich schraub vorerst net an der Karte rum - 450€ sind mir jetzt zu schad um am Ende wegen 2..3 FPS mehr was kaputt zu machen. Red ma in ein paar Monaten noch mal drüber


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mal Timespy auf meinen 24/7 Settings laufen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

^^ hast du irgendwas anderes eingestellt, als es der Treiber vorgibt? Wenn ja, wo stellt man das ein - ich find da nix, wo man eingreifen könnte.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Januar 2020)

Die neuesten Treiber kommen bei mir scheinbar nicht mit modifizierten SPPT´s zurecht.
Ich lande damit bei grandiosen 300 Mhz GPU Clock. 
Wenn ich im OC Panel des Treibers die Werte Manuell einsetzte, werden die sofort zurückgesetzt und ich bin wieder bei 300 mhz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> ^^ hast du irgendwas anderes eingestellt, als es der Treiber vorgibt? Wenn ja, wo stellt man das ein - ich find da nix, wo man eingreifen könnte.


Ich hab meine Karte nur bisl optimiert.
Ist ja sogar niedriger getaktet als Standard.
Habe nur von 2025mhz /875mhz @1,18v auf 1998mhz /900mhz @ 1,89v mit PT eingestellt und das Silent bios aktiviert. Oh ja die min Spannung etwas angehoben und die Kurve begradigt im Treiber..... Mehr nicht.... [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## drstoecker (18. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> 900mhz klingt gut, bis 950 mhz dürfte sich eh nicht mehr viel tun. Aber warum macht turing da viel mehr? meine 2080ti macht 900mhz + ohne probleme hat ja auch gddr6?
> 
> Gaming X ist unterwegs. Gott ich liebe diese MSi gaming x versionen bei jeder Karte, war immer kühl und praktisch silent.
> 
> Was geht beim Core OC? Ich will die Karte fast am MAX betreiben was generelles OC angeht unter Luft, der Lüfter der Gaming X soll ja was herhalten.


Die 1080ti war aber alles andere als kühl und leise!


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

Gut das Modell hatte ich nicht. Die grossen Nvidias sind meistens schwer zu bändigen wenn man sie lässt saufen die gut  aber ot.


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Die 1080ti war aber alles andere als kühl und leise!


Naja, aber extrem laut ist die auch wieder nicht. Ich hab ja auch diese Karte im alten Rechner, die Gaming X . Allerding lass ich per Afterburner-Profil die Lüfter permanent  laufen - ich glaub 60% hab ich da eingestellt. Dadurch wird dieses Auf- u.Ab-Gejohle  komplett ausgeblendet und die Aufheizphase weiter gestreckt.

Aber zurück zur 5700XT - viel interessanter als die olle Ti 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Karte nur bisl optimiert.
> Ist ja sogar niedriger getaktet als Standard.
> Habe nur von 2025mhz /875mhz @1,18v auf 1998mhz /900mhz @ 1,89v mit PT eingestellt und das Silent bios aktiviert. Oh ja die min Spannung etwas angehoben und die Kurve begradigt im Treiber..... Mehr nicht.... [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


Ich muss mich da mal in die Materie einarbeiten - bei der Vega musstest ja nix vom Treiber wissen - mit der PPT-Table von Hellm und dem OverdriveNTool hattest ja alles, was man dort benötigt hat.

Hab den Rechner mal neu gestartet, weil hatte heut an dem Enegiesparplan rumgefummelt und danach nimmer neu gestartet.  Jedenfalls hat sich mein Time Spy-Wert bei der CPU jetzt dahingehend verbessert, dass er mit anderen 3700x in etwa vergleichbar ist.
Grafikteil hat sich deswegen aber nicht verändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grad noch bissel rumgeschnüffelt - guckt mal 5700xt vs 1080Ti
...soooo langsam ist die kleine AMD doch nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Naja, aber extrem laut ist die auch wieder nicht. Ich hab ja auch diese Karte im alten Rechner, die Gaming X . Allerding lass ich per Afterburner-Profil die Lüfter permanent  laufen - ich glaub 60% hab ich da eingestellt. Dadurch wird dieses Auf- u.Ab-Gejohle  komplett ausgeblendet und die Aufheizphase weiter gestreckt.
> 
> Aber zurück zur 5700XT - viel interessanter als die olle Ti [emoji317]
> 
> ...


Sieht doch gut aus, [emoji106]
Wie hoch taktet deine Karte denn? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus, [emoji106]
> Wie hoch taktet deine Karte denn?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


guck mal oben beim 5700xt vs 1080Ti da steht 2022MHz


----------



## jensihoffi (18. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube ich bleibe doch bei meiner 2070 

Zwar ein wenig älter aber immer noch ok.

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X470 GAMING PRO (MS-7B79)


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Naja, aber extrem laut ist die auch wieder nicht. Ich hab ja auch diese Karte im alten Rechner, die Gaming X . Allerding lass ich per Afterburner-Profil die Lüfter permanent  laufen - ich glaub 60% hab ich da eingestellt. Dadurch wird dieses Auf- u.Ab-Gejohle  komplett ausgeblendet und die Aufheizphase weiter gestreckt.
> 
> Aber zurück zur 5700XT - viel interessanter als die olle Ti
> 
> ...



Welches Modell der Ti? Referenz ist ja 10-15% langsamer als ne gute Custom.


----------



## DaHell63 (18. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Grad noch bissel rumgeschnüffelt - guckt mal 5700xt vs 1080Ti
> ..*.soooo langsam ist die kleine AMD doch nicht*
> 
> 
> ...



Die AMD nicht, aber deine GTX 1080TI .


----------



## kmf (18. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Die AMD nicht, aber deine GTX 1080TI .


So krass wollt ichs halt net ausdrücken...

aber der schlechte Gesamtwert kommt einzig und allein vom Prozessor




asshat schrieb:


> Welches Modell der Ti? Referenz ist ja 10-15% langsamer als ne gute Custom.


Es ist die MSI Gaming X,  Support fuer  GeForce GTX 1080 Ti GAMING X 11G | Graphics card - The world leader in display performance | MSI Deutschland


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

nett.


----------



## RX480 (18. Januar 2020)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bleibe doch bei meiner 2070
> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X470 GAMING PRO (MS-7B79)





kmf schrieb:


> Grad noch bissel rumgeschnüffelt - guckt mal 5700xt vs 1080Ti


Man sollte die Werte von einigen Benchmarks net zw. den Herstellern vgl., die Diff. findet sich in realen Games net wieder.
Wenn, dann nur untereinander eine Graka vgl., um zu sehen, wie Setting A vs. B funzt.(mehr Ramtakt vs. GPU-Takt)
dito
Ob ein Vgl. Navi vs. Pascal Sinn macht bezweifel ich. Jede Gen. hat ihre Stärken woanders.
Gerade die Ti war ne gute 4k-Graka bis Game XYZ 2018/19. Navi ginge da sicher hier und da eher die Puste aus.
Hat man ja bei Atir mit seinen 4k-Versuchen und Framedrops gesehen. 



asshat schrieb:


> Aber warum macht turing da viel mehr? meine 2080ti macht 900mhz + ohne probleme hat ja auch gddr6?



IphoneBenz hat das im Turingthread mal für mich getestet. 
Und zwar scheint bei NV durchgängig eine Latenz anzuliegen.(CL16?)
Es gibt quasi keinen Performanceeinbruch bei Takt 7090 vs. 8020.

Navi ist da anders!
875x8 läuft mit CL 14.
1000x8 läuft mit CL16.
Nur dazwischen, sprich 951x8@CL14...999x8 @CL14 wird man halt instabil.(falls 950 ging wie bei Gurdi)
Ergo kann man problemlos mal 1001x8=8008 einstellen.
Gedi hatte beim CB-Userbench von COD MW auch 1000 laufen.(bzw. 2000)
Bericht - Call of Duty: Community-Benchmarks zu Modern Warfare (2019)| Seite 11 | ComputerBase Forum
theoretisch 
Könnte bei openSuse auch 913x16/14= 1043 gut funzen, also ca.1020..1040 (bzw. 2040..2080) einstellen.
oder bei EVGA halt 900x16/14=1028, also ca. 1001...1020 (bzw. 2002..2040) einstellen.
Das ist überhaupt net anders als beim normalen Hauptspeicher DDR4, man nimmt entweder scharfe Latenzen oder mehr Takt. Beides gleichzeitig wird zu schnell instabil.
zum Testen
Eignet sich der AIDA64 GPGPU-Benchmark, dort der Wert MemoryCopy.
GPGPU Benchmark | AIDA64


----------



## asshat (18. Januar 2020)

ah engere timings.


----------



## jensihoffi (19. Januar 2020)

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen das ich jetzt erst mal abwarte was die da dieses Jahr noch bringen.
Die RTX muss so lange noch bei mir bleiben.


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2020)

Für WQHD reicht Deine ja noch ewig. Im Prinzip kannste auch noch auf 5nm warten.
RDNA2+Ampere sind der Tick@7nm+ und 2021/22 kommt  der Tock@5nm Shrink.
dito
Wird Navi auch noch reichen.

Die großen HighendGrakas die jetzt kommen sind eh Was für 4k oder RT.
(passt auch net zu jedem Budget und /oder Wiederverkaufswertverlust)


----------



## asshat (19. Januar 2020)

Meine Navi wird in 4k schuften müssen


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2020)

Navi@4k sollte man schon mit Reglern links oder GPU-Skalierung betreiben.(x)
Freesync ist auch hilfreich.

(x) gerade wenn der Vram zu voll wird oder der Ram, wirds beim Streamen unruhig,
bis hin zu Framedrops.
GPU/Auflösungskalierung auf ca. 2160p x 0,75 = 1620p, was immer noch  26% mehr Pixel
als WQHD sind. --> die erf. Leistung ist net einfach linear ansteigend! Man braucht für mehr Takt 
dann reichlich mehr W und Kühlung.


----------



## asshat (19. Januar 2020)

Wenns knapp 1080 ti leistung ist geht das super.  1800p ideal. Hauptsache Bf V fetzt und laut Benchmarks ist Amd da extrem gut für den Preis.


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2020)

Das könnte passen. (Frostbite und AMD sind gut eingespielt)

Viel Spass!


----------



## asshat (19. Januar 2020)

ja ist fürn 2t Pc und noch ne 2080ti ist mir zu teuer  Danke.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2020)

Es scheint als würde der TimeSpy allgemein höhere Scores produzieren mittlerweile.


----------



## openSUSE (19. Januar 2020)

Liegt aber auch am Treiber, komme mit dem neuen Treiber locker über die 10000 Grafik-Punkte. 
Desweiteren greifen endlich AMDs AGESA Bemühungen.


----------



## RX480 (19. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es scheint als würde der TimeSpy allgemein höhere Scores produzieren mittlerweile.



Und hast Du auch einen Vgl. beim FS?
DaHell meinte ja im R7-Thread, der Score wäre mittlerweile niedriger bei NV. (irgendwas von 3dMark-Truppe geä.)
AMD Radeon VII Laberthread


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2020)

Muss ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. Januar 2020)

@Gurdi

Wieviel Spannung braucht du bitte für 1850 Mhz und einmal für die 1950 oder was auch immer du maxiaml hast bei deiner 5700 -er Karte
Danke!


----------



## drstoecker (19. Januar 2020)

Ab wann soll es die 5600 XT geben?


----------



## Elistaer (19. Januar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ab wann soll es die 5600 XT geben?


Laut amd noch Ende Januar. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (19. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Wieviel Spannung braucht du bitte für 1850 Mhz und einmal für die 1950 oder was auch immer du maxiaml hast bei deiner 5700 -er Karte
> Danke!



Taste dich doch da am besten in 0,010 Schritten runter. Ich habe die Karte zwar nicht aber es sollte auch mit dieser Karte mal -0,1v von Start weg gehen.

Edit: Aso du willst auf 1950 na dann keine Ahnung da wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Wieviel Spannung braucht du bitte für 1850 Mhz und einmal für die 1950 oder was auch immer du maxiaml hast bei deiner 5700 -er Karte
> Danke!



Navi 5700 @ XT Build Custom & Referenz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Januar 2020)

Ich nochmal..... [emoji39]
Ich habe nochmal drüber nachgedacht.... Ich kann mich nicht beim Arctic LF 2 mit der Pumpe anfreunden.... Erstens der kleine Lüfter und die Form und kein RGB [emoji16]
Dieser soll auch laut Hardwareluxx usw gut sein.....was meint ihr dazu? 



SilentiumPC Navis EVO ARGB 240, Wasserkuehlung schwarz

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## drstoecker (19. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich nochmal..... [emoji39]
> Ich habe nochmal drüber nachgedacht.... Ich kann mich nicht beim Arctic LF 2 mit der Pumpe anfreunden.... Erstens der kleine Lüfter und die Form und kein RGB [emoji16]
> Dieser soll auch laut Hardwareluxx usw gut sein.....was meint ihr dazu?
> 
> ...


Wenn du die beste aio haben möchtest dann geht kein Weg an der freezer II vorbei. Hab die 360er auf meinem benchtable und die läuft top. Bei Gelegenheit wandert diese in mein O11 air!


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2020)

Braucht man unbedingt das Beste bei nur 95W ?

Aus Neugierde habe ich mal nach dem Kritikpunkt der Enermax-Pumpe geschaut:
Null-Problemo = lässt sich mit 6V an 3-Pin betreiben.(ohne große Leistungseinbuße)
AiO-Wasserkuehlungen im Test: Kompakte Wakues von Arctic, Cryorig, Enermax und Lepa (Seite 8) - ComputerBase
Die RGB-Lüfter würde ich wie bereits gesagt eh von Deinem Gehäuse beibehalten und über PWM steuern.(x)
Wahrscheinlich auch leiser als die Beiliegenden vom Enermax.(xx)
Wäre dann der RGB-Preis-Kompromiss. Die Pu. hat LED weiss, wie gewünscht.
Enermax Liqmax II 240 [Rev. 2] ab €'*'57,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

(x) bei nur 95W ist die Lüfterqualität ala Freezer und hochpreisigen Konsorten net erf.[zzz}
Der schmale Enermax-Radi sollte ausgezeichnet mit normalen Gehäuselüftern harmonieren.
(bei dem dicken Freezer eher net so gut, braucht mehr Druck/Sog)

(xx) die 2 nicht verwendeten E-Lüfter kannst Du ja dann spassenshalber auf die Backplate der GPU legen.

{zzz} Die Luftmengenangabe bei Geizhals für den Freezer scheint net zu stimmen, da ist CB realistischer.
"Asche auf mein Haupt"


----------



## hks1981 (20. Januar 2020)

@evga kaufe dir eine die dir gefällt. Wenn diese nicht in Ordnung ist, schickst du diese retour. Meine Corsair gefällt auch nicht jeden aber ich komme damit bestens klar. Jeder nimmt Geräusche usw. anders auf.


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2020)

Weil Letztens die Frage nach der Bedeutung vom Hauptspeicher Ram Ocen per XMP-Profil im Raum stand, hier
ein interessanter Fehler der evtl. bei wenigen Boards auftreten kann:

Die Spannung vom XMP-Profil wurde net übernommen.
Spiele stuerzen nach RAM OC ab | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## jensihoffi (20. Januar 2020)

Irgendwie reizt es mich ja schon mir so ne 5700XT zu kaufen.
Mein Plan war ja eigentlich am Anfang ein AMD only PC, nach der defekten MSI Airboost und der VII bin ich dann bei der 2070 gelandet.

Klar reicht die 2070 noch ein wenig, wäre auch eher ein "Ich brauch eigentlich nix, aber wäre cool wenn...." Kauf.


----------



## asshat (20. Januar 2020)

Amd braucht jede unterstützung damit Navi 2 noch besser werden kann.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Braucht man unbedingt das Beste bei nur 95W ?
> 
> Aus Neugierde habe ich mal nach dem Kritikpunkt der Enermax-Pumpe geschaut:
> Null-Problemo = lässt sich mit 6V an 3-Pin betreiben.(ohne große Leistungseinbuße)
> ...


Okay weißt du ob sich diese Pumpe auch drosseln lässt.? Hab darüber leider nix gefunden

Enermax Liqmax III ARGB 240 ab €' '74,98 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2020)

Das ist ja ne Andere. Oben war der einfache Vorgänger mit 3er Molex verlinkt.
Hat aber auch schon LED.

edit: 
Mal die Lösung , die Gurdi letztens für 3er Molex genommen hatte, falls ich mich richtig erinnere:
Titan TTC-SC01 Luefter Speed Controller im: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
(evtl. ungünstig an der Graka vorbeizukommen)
alternativ: 2 andere Lösungen
InLine Stufenlose Luefterregelung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Luefter-Kabel, intern Strom Adapter Kabel von 12V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Die Pumpe kann da ran.


----------



## kmf (20. Januar 2020)

Mit dem MPT die VCore auf 1,25V angehoben, sonst vorerst mal nix geändert - muss da erst mehr Input haben 
Grafikteil ganz leicht besser im Time Spy als auch im Superpos-Bench, Karte verhält sich immer noch wie zuvor, lauter ist sie nicht geworden - Zuwachs wie gesagt nix Weltbewegendes: Coretakt jetzt 2029 MHz gegenüber 2022 MHz vorher, Speichertakt 3500 (standard). Die Karte scheint also von Haus aus bereits stark auf Kante gebaut zu sein, da wird OC ohne bessere Kühlung wohl nix werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: jetzt Radeon Software auf Manuell und Speicher auf 1825




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Weil Letztens die Frage nach der Bedeutung vom Hauptspeicher Ram Ocen per XMP-Profil im Raum stand, hier
> ein interessanter Fehler der evtl. bei wenigen Boards auftreten kann:
> 
> Die Spannung vom XMP-Profil wurde net übernommen.
> Spiele stuerzen nach RAM OC ab | ComputerBase Forum



Kann ich bestätigen. Tritt nach meinen Beobachtungen häufig bei X570 Boards von MSI und Gigabyte auf, bei Gigabyte am häufigsten (Aorus Elite und Ultra)
Tritt bei mir (X570 Aorus Ultra) übrigens auch auf. Ich kann XMP laden wie ich will, die Spannung wird nie übernommen und verursacht letzten Endes ein Bios Reset nach Neustart des PCs. 
Ich hab schon hier im Forum im Mainboard/Ram Bereich sowie im Allgemeinen Bereich min. 10 solcher Fälle "behandeln" können. Immer hat ein manuelles EInstellen der XMP Werte alle Probleme aus dem Weg geräumt. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne Andere. Oben war der einfache Vorgänger mit 3er Molex verlinkt.
> Hat aber auch schon LED.
> 
> edit:
> ...


Jo ich weiß also kann ich bei meiner verlinkten AIO die Pumpe leider nicht runter regeln [emoji20]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (20. Januar 2020)

Dafür müsstest Du ne RGB-AiO suchen, die net nur die Lüfter sondern auch die Pumpe über PWM regelt.
Wirds in dem Preissegment wohl schwer geben.

oder 
Mal nen anderen schönen Blauen versuchen, wo zur Pumpe  17,8dB(A) im Review steht.
Scheint mit normalen W gut klar zu kommen, solange man keinen 3950X verbaut.
ggf. Retour, wie hks sagte!
DeepCool Gammaxx L240 V2 ab €'*'68,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
DeepCool Gammaxx L240 V2 AIO Liquid Cooler Review | eTeknix
As this isn’t exactly a high-end cooler (in terms of pricing) you shouldn’t be expecting mindblowing performance figures here. That being said, at stock levels the DeepCool Gammaxx L240 V2 performed much better than we expected.


----------



## openSUSE (20. Januar 2020)

Bei Ryzen war es schon immer besser erst die RAM v auf 1,35 zu stellen, neu zu starten und dann xmp usw.


----------



## hks1981 (20. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne Andere. Oben war der einfache Vorgänger mit 3er Molex verlinkt.
> Hat aber auch schon LED.
> 
> edit:
> ...



Das würde ich bei Pumpen nie machen, die keine eigene Regelung anbieten. Das kann auch nach hinten los gehen! Ein klares "nicht machen" von mir!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Januar 2020)

Es wird wohl diese werden

Dann als argb



YouTube

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Januar 2020)

So bestellt.... Damit die Nitro mehr Luft bekommt [emoji16]

LIQMAX III ARGB 240 Schwarz LIQMAX III ARGB 240 Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Coolviper (20. Januar 2020)

Ich habe ein Paar Pn´s bekommen,mit der Frage/Bitte meine Benchmark-Werte mit offiziellem Test einer 5700XT zu vergleichen.
Weil ich mir schon überlegt habe, meine non XT gegen eine XT Custom zu tauschen, sind die Werte auch für mich eine Hilfe bei der Entscheidung.
Als Vergleich habe ich das Review XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Graphics Card Review: Page 5 of 8 | ProClockers genommen.

*Proclockers System:
*XFX RX 5700XT THICC II  Ultra Chiptakt:  1730MHz,  Boost: 1870-1980MHz                    
Gigabyte Z390 AORUS Pro Motherboard                    
Intel Core 9900K, 8x 3.60GHz@ Stock
2 x 8GB Thermaltake TOUGHRAM @ 3200MHz
Crucial P1000 M.2 NVMe
Cooler Master M240P Mirage AIO Cooler
Corsair HX750 PSU
Microsoft Windows 10

*Mein System:
*XFX Radeon RX 5700 DD Ultra Chiptakt: 1565MHz, Boost: 1720-1750MHz @ RX 5700XT Thicc III BIOS 2031/1900 MHz bei 1.056 Volt.
Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X
Intel Core i5-9600K, 6x 3.70GHz @ 5.1 GHz 1.31 Volt
2 x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 CL15-17-17-35 @ 3200 CL15-17-17-38-1T
ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 256GB, M.2 PCIe
Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 AiO
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro Ver.1909

Mein GPU ASIC Power unter Last:  Futuremark 3DMark -- max. 170W bei Ultra Bench / Unigine Heaven -- max. 156W / Unigine Superposition -- max. 180W bei 8K Bench.

Hier die Resultate (meine stehen im rot daneben):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe meine Grafik- Einstellungen leicht verändert und noch mehr auf Leise/Sparsam eingestellt.
Meine Ergebnisse sind 24/7 also keine absolute max. Werte. Mit mehr Spannung wäre noch mehr Takt möglich,ich möchte aber mein System weiterhin leise nutzen und keine Turbine draus machen


----------



## jensihoffi (20. Januar 2020)

8GB AMD RX 5700 XT 50TH ANNIVERSAR - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de

Hammer Preis


----------



## asshat (20. Januar 2020)

wtf....


----------



## kmf (20. Januar 2020)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> 8GB AMD RX 5700 XT 50TH ANNIVERSAR - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> 
> Hammer Preis


Lüfternabe aus purem Gold ... 

Vorgestern hat die noch um die 390 gekostet.  Wer den Preis eingestellt hat, ist ein kompletter Spinner. Angebot gibts auch auf ebay.


----------



## hks1981 (20. Januar 2020)

Gleich mal alle 5 bestellt


----------



## kmf (20. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Paar Pn´s bekommen,mit der Frage/Bitte meine Benchmark-Werte mit offiziellem Test einer 5700XT zu vergleichen.
> Weil ich mir schon überlegt habe, meine non XT gegen eine XT Custom zu tauschen, sind die Werte auch für mich eine Hilfe bei der Entscheidung.
> Als Vergleich habe ich das Review XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Graphics Card Review: Page 5 of 8 | ProClockers genommen.
> 
> ...


Meine sind auch 24/7 Werte, bei nicht aufdringlicher Lüfterlautstärke. Die Spielchen mit UV hab ich bei der Vega64 auch eine zeitlang bis zum Exzess praktiziert, bis es mir dann zu blöd wurde, nach jedem Treiberwechsel stabile Werte auszutüfteln und ich deswegen jetzt zur 5700XT gegriffen hab. 
Bei der vermieß ich mir den momentanen Fun nicht durch solche Beschneidungen. Energiewende hin oder - her. 



hks1981 schrieb:


> Gleich mal alle 5 bestellt


Bei AMD direkt bestellt, hättest ~ 10 für den Preis bekommen. https://www.amd.com/de/products/graphics/amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt-50th-anniversary


----------



## Gurdi (20. Januar 2020)

Aber ohne Märchensteuer


----------



## asshat (20. Januar 2020)

Gerade email bekommen mit Promotion Code gar nicht realisiert   welches game soll ich nehmen? Kein plan hmmm


----------



## Elistaer (20. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Gerade email bekommen mit Promotion Code gar nicht realisiert   welches game soll ich nehmen? Kein plan hmmm


Welche sind dabei

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## asshat (20. Januar 2020)

Borderlandw 3 oder ghost recon breaking point.


----------



## Coolviper (20. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Meine sind auch 24/7 Werte, bei nicht aufdringlicher Lüfterlautstärke. Die Spielchen mit UV hab ich bei der Vega64 auch eine zeitlang bis zum Exzess praktiziert, bis es mir dann zu blöd wurde, nach jedem Treiberwechsel stabile Werte auszutüfteln und ich deswegen jetzt zur 5700XT gegriffen hab.
> Bei der vermieß ich mir den momentanen Fun nicht durch solche Beschneidungen. Energiewende hin oder - her.



Also wenn du wirklich 1.25 Volt eingestellt hast,dann würde ich das nicht als 24/7 Wert ansehen. Das "Spielchen" bringt aber mehr Leistung mit weniger Verbrauch und dadurch weniger Lautstärke/Verlustleistung.
Nach Treiber-wechsel kann man ja einfach das Profil laden und etwas anpassen.  Und ganz ehrlich; Energiewende interessiert OC-er kaum


----------



## jumpel (21. Januar 2020)

Kann mir bitte jemand bestätigen das es im Wattman keinen Schalter gibt um den Zero Fan Modus auszuschalten?
Ich habe eine 5700 Red Dragon und würde das gerne so einstellen, das die Lüfter immer laufen...


----------



## Elistaer (21. Januar 2020)

Da für muss vom p1 die  Temperatur angehoben werden ausschalten geht nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Januar 2020)

Nun, Navi sprich meine 5700 pulse macht mir teils doch (große) Sorgen

Beim Surfen Blackscreen,
Verliert das Signal, oftmals kommt es nach 10 Sekunden wieder,- aber auch vermehrt nicht.
Metro  Exodus WHQD  - 1x Blackscreen - 1x Bild eingefroren - 1x Ging nix mehr Reset )Innerhalb von 20 bis 30 Minuten

Treiber 20.1.1


----------



## Elistaer (21. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, Navi sprich meine 5700 pulse macht mir teils doch (große) Sorgen
> 
> Beim Surfen Blackscreen,
> Verliert das Signal, oftmals kommt es nach 10 Sekunden wieder,- aber auch vermehrt nicht.
> ...


Ich hatte mit dem 19er Treiber Probleme auf dem 2. Monitor der neue Treiber macht keine Probleme bisher 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Coolviper (21. Januar 2020)

jumpel schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand bestätigen das es im Wattman keinen Schalter gibt um den Zero Fan Modus auszuschalten?
> Ich habe eine 5700 Red Dragon und würde das gerne so einstellen, das die Lüfter immer laufen...



Mit diesen Einstellungen sollten die Lüfter "immer" laufen...oder MorePowerTool verwenden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Januar 2020)

Joh nimm MPT und gut ist, da gibts nen Button dann 



ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, Navi sprich meine 5700 pulse macht mir teils doch (große) Sorgen
> 
> Beim Surfen Blackscreen,
> Verliert das Signal, oftmals kommt es nach 10 Sekunden wieder,- aber auch vermehrt nicht.
> ...



Wie ist die Karte denn eingestellt ab Werk, mach mal Screens vom MPT.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Januar 2020)

> Kann mir bitte jemand bestätigen das es im Wattman keinen Schalter gibt um den Zero Fan Modus auszuschalten?
> Ich habe eine 5700 Red Dragon und würde das gerne so einstellen, das die Lüfter immer laufen...


Mit dem MPT geht das. 
Ich hab das bei der Red Devil mal hinbekommen. Frag mich aber nicht wie, das war zu Release und ich habs dann irgendwann doch wieder sein lassen, weil Zero Fan im idle eigentlich toll ist 
Das MPT ist eh ziemlich gut für die Lüftereinstellung. Außer du willst ne ganz aggressive Lüfterkurve schon in der Mitte so wie ich, dann eher nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, Navi sprich meine 5700 pulse macht mir teils doch (große) Sorgen
> 
> Beim Surfen Blackscreen,
> Verliert das Signal, oftmals kommt es nach 10 Sekunden wieder,- aber auch vermehrt nicht.
> ...


Liste mal bitte deine ganze Hardware inkl. Netzteil auf, könnte mir vorstellen das die Probleme evtl. ne andere Ursache haben da du ja in der Vergangenheit immer Probleme hast mit deinen Grafikkarten.


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Paar Pn´s bekommen,mit der Frage/Bitte meine Benchmark-Werte mit offiziellem Test einer 5700XT zu vergleichen.
> Weil ich mir schon überlegt habe, meine non XT gegen eine XT Custom zu tauschen, sind die Werte auch für mich eine Hilfe bei der Entscheidung.
> 
> *Mein System:
> ...



Das ist ja inzwischen schon die 3. nonXT bei Dir. Wie Du selber merkst spielt die Chiplotterie ne große Rolle.
Vermutlich ist aber die jetzige DD Ultra auch selektiert.
Insofern kann Dir mit der XT dasselbe passieren, das erst mit Ex. Nr.3 so ein Schnäppchen gelingt, falls Du net gleich nach selektierten U3  oder Nitro Special schaust.


----------



## kmf (21. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Also wenn du wirklich 1.25 Volt eingestellt hast,dann würde ich das nicht als 24/7 Wert ansehen. Das "Spielchen" bringt aber mehr Leistung mit weniger Verbrauch und dadurch weniger Lautstärke/Verlustleistung.
> Nach Treiber-wechsel kann man ja einfach das Profil laden und etwas anpassen.  Und ganz ehrlich; Energiewende interessiert OC-er kaum


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - jede Stromverringerung ausgehend von 1,2V verschlechtert bei mir die Leistung.

Poste bitte mal deine MPT-Einstellung, damit ich das nachstellen kann.
Meine Karte läuft im Moment auf Herstellerwerten, das scheint bester Kompromiss aus Leistung und Verbrauch. Die 1,25V war nur mal Test, inwieweit OC möglich ist.


----------



## kmf (21. Januar 2020)

jumpel schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand bestätigen das es im Wattman keinen Schalter gibt um den Zero Fan Modus auszuschalten?
> Ich habe eine 5700 Red Dragon und würde das gerne so einstellen, das die Lüfter immer laufen...


Die Stoptemperatur einfach mit dem MPT auf 15° stellen, Anlauftemperatur auf 25° dann stoppen die nicht mehr.

upps Mehrfachpost - Sorry!


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2020)

Bzgl. Vram-OCen bei der XT hat User Shevchen im Luxx trotz stabilen 1880 net mehr Score als mit 1780.
[Sammelthread] - AMD Navi Sammelthread + FAQ | Seite 20 | Forum de Luxx

Da würde bei Ihm die ECC-Fehlerkorr. schon rel. zeitig einsetzen.
Bisher dachte man ja, das bei gutem Vram so ca. 913x2=1826 die Grenze wäre.

Vermutlich stresst die XT den Vram aber auch mehr als ne nonXT.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Es scheint als würde der TimeSpy allgemein höhere Scores produzieren mittlerweile.



Was mich verwundern würde. Habe mir die Ranglisten von der VII mal durchgesehen. Keiner erreicht den Score, den er vor einem halben/dreiviertel jahr erreicht hat. Auch bei der normalen Vega sind in der Regel die älteren Ergebnisse vorne
Die  RX 5700XT knackt die 10.000er Marke anscheinend  leichter als die VII.


----------



## kmf (21. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> ...
> Die  RX 5700XT knackt die 10.000er Marke anscheinend  leichter als die VII.


Mich interessieren nur die Grafikwerte - jeder 3900x knackt den 10k Wert.


----------



## RX480 (21. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Was mich verwundern würde. Habe mir die Ranglisten von der VII mal durchgesehen. Keiner erreicht den Score, den er vor einem halben/dreiviertel jahr erreicht hat. Auch bei der normalen Vega sind in der Regel die älteren Ergebnisse vorne
> Die  RX 5700XT knackt die 10.000er Marke anscheinend  leichter als die VII.



Eher ist die nonXT(x) erstaunlich gut, was bereits ein Indiz ist, das die Shader der XT und R7 net voll ausgelastet werden.
Bei Vega eigentlich net verwunderlich, seit das LC-Bios nicht mehr auf nonLC verwendbar ist.
AMD Benchmark-Rangliste nach Modellen | ComputerBase Forum

(x) Die Äußerung kam von Gurdi mit seiner nonXT und man sollte net vergessen das Coolviper#5219 mit seinem 24/7
bereits auf den Score kommt wie ne stärker OCte nonXT in der Liste, die allerdings net so guten Vram hat.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Januar 2020)

Hat jemand schon den neuen optionalen Treiber 20.1.3 probiert? 
Habe mit 20.1.1 das Problem das dass System im Idle einfach abstürzt.


----------



## DaHell63 (21. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Mich interessieren nur die Grafikwerte - jeder 3900x knackt den 10k Wert.



Den habe ich auch gemeint 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Januar 2020)

Mein System  bitte:

RyZen+  CPU 2600 X 
MSI X570 MEG MSI Gaming Carbon
Sapphire Pulse 5700 
16 GB DDR4 3200 Mhz - Die Size Samsung Flare X
Netzteil Bequiet Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt
Gehäuse Thermaltake View 27

Gurdi welchen Screen vom MorePowerTool brauchst bite denn ?

Overdrive
https://abload.de/img/navi5700-overdrive65jva.png

Power und Voltage
https://abload.de/img/navi5700-powerundvolt0mjth.png

Frecuency
https://abload.de/img/navi5700-frecuencywmjvp.png


----------



## drstoecker (21. Januar 2020)

@atir
frag mich nur was du mit dem 2600x auf einem x570 Board willst? PCI-e 4.0 ist schonnmal nicht mögen.


----------



## EyRaptor (21. Januar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @atir
> frag mich nur was du mit dem 2600x auf einem x570 Board willst? PCI-e 4.0 ist schonnmal nicht mögen.



Evtl. später auf eine Ryzen 4000 CPU Upgraden??
Wobei es dann eigentlich auch evlt. besser wäre, wenn man sich gleich ein neues aktuelles Board holt.

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand bei einer MSI Gaming X Karte 5700/5700 XT Spulenfiepen?
Also auch wenn es nur ganz ganz leise ist, bei Bildraten unter 150 fps?


----------



## ATIR290 (21. Januar 2020)

Durch das defekte X470 Gaming 7 und die Radeon 7 ist es halt so gekommen,


----------



## drstoecker (21. Januar 2020)

Achso ok!


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Evtl. später auf eine Ryzen 4000 CPU Upgraden??
> Wobei es dann eigentlich auch evlt. besser wäre, wenn man sich gleich ein neues aktuelles Board holt.
> 
> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand bei einer MSI Gaming X Karte 5700/5700 XT Spulenfiepen?
> Also auch wenn es nur ganz ganz leise ist, bei Bildraten unter 150 fps?



Sag ich dir, kommt morgen an.


----------



## Coolviper (22. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Sag ich dir, kommt morgen an.



Kannst du mir/uns schreiben, warum gerade die MSi und nicht ein anderes Model?


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

Der Kühler war in den Reviews net schlecht. (wäre bestimmt auch Was für Ghettomodder und mit LM)
Mit 225W ASIC zuckt der netmal:
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase

Bei 225W Powerlimit wäre schon LM sinnvoll. Junction 99°C muss net sein.

edit:
Interessant wäre mal, ob schon 2x140er draufpassen als Ghettomodd. Dann natürlich als PWM:
Arctic P14 PWM schwarz ab €'*'5,85 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Akasa Ultra Quiet Viper Series, 140mm ab €'*'12,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Spectre Pro PWM weiß, 140mm ab €' '13,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
(Wer unbedingt mal 260W+ testen möchte)
Das ist vermutlich auch der fetteste Kühler mit 1,4kg Gesamtgewicht-Graka.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Kannst du mir/uns schreiben, warum gerade die MSi und nicht ein anderes Model?



Volle Pulle ohne Hand anlegen. Optik lecker. Mit Gaming X Versionen extrem gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. 418€. Ja das war es im Prinzip.


----------



## Coolviper (22. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit MSi gemacht,allerdings mit Nvidia Chip 
Ich möchte mir auch eine XT holen. Bei den vielen Review´s wird man noch bekloppt 
Meine Favoriten sind:
XFX RX 5700 XT THICC III Ultra 
Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+
PowerColor RX 5700 XT Red Devil
MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X

Falls mir die Lautstärke zusagt, würde ich auch nichts mehr umbauen (glaube ich  )


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

Red Devil.Gaming X.Saphire Nitro. Standen zur Wahl. Die anderen kannst in die Tonne kloppen. Wegen 20-30€ auf gute Kühler verzichten nein danke. imo


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Falls mir die Lautstärke zusagt, würde ich auch nichts mehr umbauen (glaube ich  )


Hoffentlich gefällt Dir die Lautstärke net. (freue mich immer über Deine Modds)

edit: Habe oben mal noch die Bitfenix ergänzt. 2x208m³/h sollten schon in die Reichweite von ner AiO kommen
falls man wirklich mal 260W+ testet.

btw.
Unter Umständen sind die Chips selektiert, insofern wäre die U3 und Gaming X bzw. Nitro Special (Limited)
eher in der Lage das gute Abschneiden der DD Ultra zu wiederholen.
Bei der Devil und normalen Nitro ist dagegen ne Streuung möglich.

edit: Die Gaming X im Outlet für 399€:
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X , Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Was mich verwundern würde. Habe mir die Ranglisten von der VII mal durchgesehen. Keiner erreicht den Score, den er vor einem halben/dreiviertel jahr erreicht hat. Auch bei der normalen Vega sind in der Regel die älteren Ergebnisse vorne
> Die  RX 5700XT knackt die 10.000er Marke anscheinend  leichter als die VII.



Das kann ich so bestätigen, die VII hat in allen Benchmarks bei mir leicht verloren, die Navi dagegen zugelegt.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

Wird nicht mehr gepflegt schätze ich mal.


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

Eher liegts an W10 mit den Änderungen am WDM.

Wobei synth.Benchmarks auch net so wichtig sind wie Games.
Bei Games wirds noch schwieriger im Vgl. zu Frühjahr 2019 aufgrund der Patche.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Wird nicht mehr gepflegt schätze ich mal.



Das wird andere Gründe haben, die Karte taktet auch nicht mehr so hoch wie vorher. Änderungen am Abitrator wahrscheinlich.


----------



## kmf (22. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch gemeint
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke! Naja 9921 erreicht meine 5700 ja auch ohne viel Aufwand, aber ohne bessere Kühlung werd ich die Karte nimmer weiter quälen.

Warte noch auf Coolvipers MPT-Werte bzw. Pics, damit ich das bei mir nachstellen kann. Ich hab nämlich keinen Plan, welche Werte ich wie verstellen muss. 

@RX480 du hast in einem deiner vorherigen Posts geschrieben, dass auf normalen Vega64 das LCe-Bios nimmer funzt - gilt das als gesichert oder nur Annahme der Comm. Gibts da irgendwelche Links?



Coolviper schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit MSi gemacht,allerdings mit Nvidia Chip
> Ich möchte mir auch eine XT holen. Bei den vielen Review´s wird man noch bekloppt
> Meine Favoriten sind:
> XFX RX 5700 XT THICC III Ultra
> ...


Du hast doch eine gut gehende Karte. Man muss doch net unnötig Geld verbrennen oder? 
Die Thicc III hat übrigens 230W Asicpower und ist trotzdem angenehm in der Lüfterlautstärke, find ich. Ich war ja unsicher welches XT Modell ich kaufen sollte - hab einfach das billigste bei Amazon genommen, bzw. meine Fa. So kann ich die Mwst. absetzen. Raff hat gemeint die Karte wäre fesch, ich weiß allerdings net ob er die schon getestet hat?


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

Das gilt fürs Flashen von 64 auf LC oder gar 56 auf LC-Bios.
Es gibt seit Sept. 18 dann unerklärliche Dips beim Takt, die sehr unangenehm sind.

Müsste dafür im PCGH bzw. Luxx-Vega-Thread suchen. Die Versuche gingen alle net gut.
Nur der Treiber vom August 18 geht noch.(lt. Luxx)


----------



## kmf (22. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Das gilt fürs Flashen von 64 auf LC oder gar 56 auf LC-Bios.
> Es gibt seit Sept. 18 dann unerklärliche Dips beim Takt, die sehr unangenehm sind.
> 
> Müsste dafür im PCGH bzw. Luxx-Vega-Thread suchen. Die Versuche gingen alle net gut.
> Nur der Treiber vom Ausgust 18 geht noch.(lt. Luxx)


würde erklären warum ich plötzlich mit der Spannung auf Herstellerwerte zurück musste, damit sie stabil läuft. Egal hab ja jetzt die XT. Vielleicht bau ich sie in den Spielerechner meiner Tochter, allerdings müsst ich dann dort Wakü nachrüsten. 


Release Notes neuer Treiber:
Google translated




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Januar 2020)

Juhu....
Habt ihr auch das Problem das ich manchmal einfach aus dem Spiel fliegt? Ohne Absturz oder Fehlermeldung... Kann dann so wieder das Spiel starten.
Hatte es sonst nur im Schneegebiet bei Breakpoint... Meine Kollegen haben das auch bei Breakpoint....
Nun habe ich es auch bei HF4, Bf4 und bf5 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2020)

Schließen der Anwendung deutet auf FehlerimSpeichersystem hin,als entweder RAM oder Vram.


----------



## kmf (22. Januar 2020)

^^Glaub auch dass Ram bissel zu stramm ran genommen wird => 32Gb G.Skill TridentZ Neo 3800mhz 16-19-19-32-48-1t @ IF 1900mhz sind schon krasse Werte, IF auf 1900 boah von so was kann ich nur träumen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> ^^Glaub auch dass Ram bissel zu stramm ran genommen wird => 32Gb G.Skill TridentZ Neo 3800mhz 16-19-19-32-48-1t @ IF 1900mhz sind schon krasse Werte, IF auf 1900 boah von so was kann ich nur träumen.


Kann eigentlich nicht... Alle Belastungstests bestanden über Stunden...... Sogar memtest 86 über stick ohne Errors.
.. Mmmhhhh


Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## kmf (22. Januar 2020)

Habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen? Wenn ich die Radeon Software öffne und die Lüftersteuerung aufmache, dann springen die einzelnen Umlenkpunkts nach kurzer Zeit so wie auf dem Pic. Stell ich händisch in gescheite Kurve um und speichere ab - schwupps hüpfen die wieder so wie ihr seht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: scheint am MPT zu liegen - wenn ich Zero RPM auschecke und Rechner neu starte, dann ist der Fehler weg.


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen? Wenn ich die Radeon Software öffne und die Lüftersteuerung aufmache, dann springen die einzelnen Umlenkpunkts nach kurzer Zeit so wie auf dem Pic. Stell ich händisch in gescheite Kurve um und speichere ab - schwupps hüpfen die wieder so wie ihr seht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte auch schon meine Probleme mit dem MPT. Bei mir war die Spannungskurve verbuggt


----------



## Coolviper (22. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Danke! Naja 9921 erreicht meine 5700 ja auch ohne viel Aufwand, aber ohne bessere Kühlung werd ich die Karte nimmer weiter quälen.
> 
> Warte noch auf Coolvipers MPT-Werte bzw. Pics, damit ich das bei mir nachstellen kann. Ich hab nämlich keinen Plan, welche Werte ich wie verstellen muss.
> 
> ...



Hier meine Einstellungen,ich dachte die hätte ich schon gepostet. MPT verwende ich zur Zeit nicht.Als "Geld verbrennen" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen,man kann auch eine 5700Xt an ihre grenzen bringen und eine 2070 Super "ärgern" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2020)

Tut euch den gefallen und NUTZT NICHT DIE LÜFTERSTEURUNG VOM WATTMAN BEI NAVI.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Tut euch den gefallen und NUTZT NICHT DIE LÜFTERSTEURUNG VOM WATTMAN BEI NAVI.



Irgendwie ist das wohl an mir vorbei gegangen, was hat das denn für Nachteile?
Ich nutze seit Release eine Custom Lüfterkurve im Wattman und hab gar keine Probleme damit 
Vielleicht liegts aber auch daran, dass ich nach wie vor noch auf Adrenalin 2019 bin? 
19.11.3, letzter vernünftig laufende Treiber bei mir. Danach kam der erste Adrenalin 2020 und der lief total mies. Danach war ich 3 Wochen im Urlaub und hab die letzten beiden etwas verpasst. Seit dem noch keine Zeit gehabt die neuesten beiden zu testen.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Evtl. später auf eine Ryzen 4000 CPU Upgraden??
> Wobei es dann eigentlich auch evlt. besser wäre, wenn man sich gleich ein neues aktuelles Board holt.
> 
> Hat eigentlich irgendjemand bei einer MSI Gaming X Karte 5700/5700 XT Spulenfiepen?
> Also auch wenn es nur ganz ganz leise ist, bei Bildraten unter 150 fps?



Kein fiepen gerade das erste maLgestartet. Lüfter ist extrem leise .

Hey leute wo kann ich das schärfen ingame ausschalten habe gemerkt das dass Bild in TW3 überschärft ist.?

Ist 74-75 C Normal scheint mir fast ein bisschen heis aber ist auch TW3 in UHD  lotet immer aus.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das wohl an mir vorbei gegangen, was hat das denn für Nachteile?
> Ich nutze seit Release eine Custom Lüfterkurve im Wattman und hab gar keine Probleme damit
> Vielleicht liegts aber auch daran, dass ich nach wie vor noch auf Adrenalin 2019 bin?
> 19.11.3, letzter vernünftig laufende Treiber bei mir. Danach kam der erste Adrenalin 2020 und der lief total mies. Danach war ich 3 Wochen im Urlaub und hab die letzten beiden etwas verpasst. Seit dem noch keine Zeit gehabt die neuesten beiden zu testen.



Mischt sich ganz seltsam in den Abitrator ein dann, das kann zu komischen verhalten der Karte führen.Instabilität oder stark schwankende Frametimes. Das muss NICHT auftreten, kann aber.



asshat schrieb:


> Kein fiepen gerade das erste maLgestartet. Lüfter ist extrem leise .
> 
> Hey leute wo kann ich das schärfen ingame ausschalten habe gemerkt das dass Bild in TW3 überschärft ist.?



In den Spieleprofilen oder und Global Settings. Dort kannst du es auch fein einstellen prozentual.

Neuer Treiber ist übrigens da mit einigen ´Fixes für diejenigen die von Blackscreens betroffen sind.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

80% scheint mir viel default. Muss ich das Game neustarten damit es wirkt oder kann ich das quasi ingame verstellen das der Effekt sofort eintritt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Kein fiepen gerade das erste maLgestartet. Lüfter ist extrem leise .
> 
> Hey leute wo kann ich das schärfen ingame ausschalten habe gemerkt das dass Bild in TW3 überschärft ist.?
> 
> Ist 74-75 C Normal scheint mir fast ein bisschen heis aber ist auch TW3 in UHD  lotet immer aus.


Gpu temp oder hot spot [emoji91]? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> 80% scheint mir viel default. Muss ich das Game neustarten damit es wirkt oder kann ich das quasi ingame verstellen das der Effekt sofort eintritt?



Müsste on the fly gehen mittlerweile.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

Gpu Temp deckt sich komplett mit den CB Test was Temps und RPM angeht. So dann was sind so die standard werte beim UV für Stock Leistung beibehalten, und Vram?  Die karte ist ein echter Brocken grösser als meine 80ti


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gpu temp oder hot spot [emoji91]?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## kmf (22. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Gpu Temp deckt sich komplett mit den CB Test was Temps und RPM angeht. So dann was sind so die standard werte beim UV für Stock Leistung beibehalten, und Vram?  Die karte ist ein echter Brocken grösser als meine 80ti


^^ erst mal dickes GZ zur neuen Karte.
Ich denke um Kühlfläche zu generieren sind die schnelleren Karten alle im XXL-Format erschienen.

Ich hab bei mir das so eingestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Sagte ich doch Gpu Temp  ach kacke kann den xbox game pass 3 monate nicht aktivieren weil steht da nur für neukunden, na egal braucht wer nen game pass code für 3  monate schenke ich her


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Januar 2020)

Danke für die Infos zum Thema Spulenfiepen ^^




Ich hab übrigens nen schönen Score im Time Spy 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch Gpu Temp  ach kacke kann den xbox game pass 3 monate nicht aktivieren weil steht da nur für neukunden, na egal braucht wer nen game pass code für 3  monate schenke ich her


Hab ich auch.... Was soll der scheiß [emoji20]

Wie hoch ist der hot spot? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

Wahrscheinlich haben wir den schon mal aktiviert gehabt daher geht es nicht aber hey kostet nur 1€ gerade für einen monat  ja wer den code will soll bescheid sagen. Was kan man beim vram oc erwarten bzw an welchen werten kann ich mich orientieren so der durchschnitt was geht? 

Hot spot kommt gleich bin gerade noch am windows store wühlen.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Januar 2020)

@Gurdi

@Siehe bitte Post 5247

Dort  sind meine MPT Settings hinterlegt   ----> zwecks der Blackscreens udg. wie beschrieben
Heute und Gestern lief alles anstandslos beim Surfen.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

Wo kann ich das AMD Overlay verschieben in der rechten ecke stört es?


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Januar 2020)

> Mischt sich ganz seltsam in den Abitrator ein dann, das kann zu  komischen verhalten der Karte führen.Instabilität oder stark schwankende  Frametimes. Das muss NICHT auftreten, kann aber.


Danke für die Info, bin ich jedenfalls wohl nicht von betroffen, hab ich wohl Glück 


> Neuer Treiber ist übrigens da mit einigen ´Fixes für diejenigen die von Blackscreens betroffen sind.


Die Versuchung ist groß mich juckt es in den Fingern doch mal noch den neuen drauf zu machen 


> 80% scheint mir viel default. Muss ich das Game neustarten damit es  wirkt oder kann ich das quasi ingame verstellen das der Effekt sofort  eintritt?


Bei mir geht das NICHT ingame. Muss neustarten. War aber der erste Adrenalin 2020 Treiber, nicht der aktuelle.


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Januar 2020)

@asshat

Bei Einstellungen:    ---->  Dafür bitte:

Gaming - Globale Einstellungen - Allgemein  (Ganz Rechts)
und dann Ort  (3-tes Fenster von oben)

Kann Größe - Transparenz - Ort, Farbe und auch komplett individuell angepasst werden.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hab ich auch.... Was soll der scheiß [emoji20]
> 
> Wie hoch ist der hot spot?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



hier TW3 in UHD


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2020)

Hmm mit dem neuen Treiber scheint er mir bei der Navi das MPT Profil nicht mehr zu übernehmen. Muss ich mir mal näher anschauen, kann das jemand bestätigen oder hab ich was verdusselt?


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

hmm Habe mal 60mv undervolted verbrauch blieb gleich aber glatt 70mhz mehr und 1-2 fps mehr in 4k  supi liege jz bei 2000mhz in tw3, andere games fast 2100mhz.

edit schreibfehler:ups  560mv weniger wäre heftig


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

In Witcher kann man auch mal Scharfzeichnen AUS und Weichzeichnen EIN probieren.
Das Game hat ja im Menü Nachbearbeitung die Möglichkeiten.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

Warum softer machen? ich will das Bild knackig.

Vram mal auf 1800mhz denke mehr ist kontraproduktiv


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm mit dem neuen Treiber scheint er mir bei der Navi das MPT Profil nicht mehr zu übernehmen. Muss ich mir mal näher anschauen, kann das jemand bestätigen oder hab ich was verdusselt?



Werte im MPT eingeben und dann in einem der neuen Treiber was machen geht nicht.
Die Einstellungen direkt im MPT zu schreiben geht, ist aber nicht so schön.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Werte im MPT eingeben und dann in einem der neuen Treiber was machen geht nicht.
> Die Einstellungen direkt im MPT zu schreiben geht, ist aber nicht so schön.



Hmm ok.Naja ich hab eh geflasht, tangiert mich daher nicht unbedingt, dennoch nervig.


----------



## RX480 (22. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Hey leute wo kann ich das schärfen ingame ausschalten habe gemerkt das dass Bild in TW3 überschärft ist.?





asshat schrieb:


> Warum softer machen? ich will das Bild knackig.


War nur ein Vorschlag zur 1. Frage.
Weichzeichnen ist nach m.E. eher für Kanten und Haare günstig um Flimmern zu reduzieren.
Das hat nix mit vermatschen von Texturen zu tun.

Kannst ja spassenshalber auch mal VSR 1800p statt 1440p nehmen und dafür Kantenglättung aus.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

das schärfen meinte ich das amd schärfen nicht ingame....so behindert kann man nicht sein das man diese einstellung nicht findet ingame :bei nv funktionuiert das ingame on the fly und auch besser imo. Funkt gut in 4k nativ imo. sonst gibts ja meistens eh nen res scaler ingame. AA nehme ich immer TAA beste in 4k.


----------



## asshat (22. Januar 2020)

The Witcher 3 UHD Nativ Ultra nur Renderdistanz auf Hoch (Ultra frisst extrem viel Leistung locker 15-20 %) 

So Undervolting 1900@971mv = 160 watt Asic circa Vram@1800mhz(bei 1870mhz habe ich aufgehört zu testen da nicht 1 fps dazu kam, geht eventuell noch mehr aber warum wenn man nichts davon hat)  resultiert in = 58 FPS

Stock 2100mhz mit -80mv UV(so nenn ich mein Persönliches Stock da man Leistung verschenkt obwohl der Verbrauch gleich bleibt = 200-210 Watt Asic Vram@1800mhz = 60-61 fps (puh 40 watt für 5%) 

Navi läuft Stock also ohne Custom Modell ziemlich ím Sweetspot.

Msi hat hier Brechstange angewandt aber 5% sind nicht mal mir 40 watt wert 

Jetzte teste ich noch AMDs auto oc/uv.


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

welcher treiber ist der beste?


----------



## kmf (23. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> welcher treiber ist der beste?


kein Plan, ich hab den allerneusten drauf. Mach hier eh nix mehr mit dem MPT, da scheint mir der mit den aktuellen Fixes, als der am besten geeignete.


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> welcher treiber ist der beste?



Da gibts leidere keinen "besten". Installier einfach den neusten und hoffe das er läuft


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

Tut er nicht nach dem einbauen kam der neueste der hsts voll zerschossen, 19.12.1 läuft gut bei mir. Bf V crasht manchmal sonst läuft alles.


----------



## openSUSE (23. Januar 2020)

Clear CMOS und Treiber Reset damit erledigen sich geschätzt 90% der Probleme. Nochmal 1% bringt es den Afterburner OC/UV/... zu deaktivieren, glaubt man nicht, ist aber so. 

Gibt zwar oft lange Gesichter weil nun das extrem OC... usw usw weg ist, aber oftmals kommt die Erleuchtung dann, wenn die Bugs weg sind. Traurig aber Realität.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2020)

@Davidwigald
Hier mal in Post#54 was zu COD MW, wg. CloudSpeicherung etc. :
Radeon Adrenalin Edition 20.1.3 drivers | Page 3 | guru3D Forums


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

Navi Pulse 5700 XT beim Mindstart 379 € damn.


----------



## jensihoffi (23. Januar 2020)

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, mich schrecken nur die Blackscreens und Treiberprobleme ab.


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

Lass die Finger von den neuen Treibern die sind absolut schrott eigentlich unfassbar sowas zu releasen. Mit dem 19.12.1 geht  es, der 2 oder 3 sind genauso schrott.


----------



## kmf (23. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Lass die Finger von den neuen Treibern die sind absolut schrott eigentlich unfassbar sowas zu releasen. Mit dem 19.12.1 geht  es, der 2 oder 3 sind genauso schrott.


Sorry dass ich dir widerspreche - hier null Probleme Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.1.3 Optional
Ich weiß ja net was du treibst, dass dir damit die Kiste abschmiert - liegt aber höchstwahrscheinlich net am Treiber. Mir ist noch kein einziges Game damit abgeschmiert.

Treiberresets bekomm ich nur, wenn ich mit dem MPT bei einigen Werten  (z.B. beim Powerlimit oder untervolte auf 1050 bzw. an den vorgegebenen Lüftereinstellungen was ändere). Deswegen ist das bei mir jetzt vom Rechner verbannt und Karte läuft mit Hersteller-Einstellung und hab Ruhe.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Navi Pulse 5700 XT beim Mindstart 379 € damn.



Bei den Lüftergeräuschen net so sinnvoll, außer man moddet.
Bykski Wasser Block verwenden fuer Sapphire RX 5700 XT Puls MSI RX5700XT MECH/EVOKE AMD GPU Karte Volle Abdeckung kupfer Unterstuetzung A RGB/RGB-in Luefter & Kuehlung aus Computer und Buero bei AliExpress

Den Bykski bei Vahelsing fand ich net schlecht bei 250W+:


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

Klar ....die ganzen reddit beiträge sind auch nur schmarren WEIL es bei dir läuft ja?! Die Treiber sind so schrott unglaublich. Mit dem Treiber kann ich nicht mal spielen.

Achja Komplett Neues System quasi nut Steam und der Treiber ist installiert. Aber es ist ja nicht der Treiber.......(jz egrade lastet es die karte nicht mal aus und die mhz springen rum) warum auch immer gestern gings.19.12 ist auch schrott.

Edit: Bluescree gerade den ersten bravo amd.

Spiel kannst nicht mal starten immer crash gestern gings. 

Wenns so weiter geht kommt ins 2te system auch ne nvidia kein bock auf so ne *******.


----------



## kmf (23. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> Klar ....die ganzen reddit beiträge sind auch nur schmarren WEIL es bei dir läuft ja?! Die Treiber sind so schrott unglaublich. Mit dem Treiber kann ich nicht mal spielen.
> 
> Achja Komplett Neues System quasi nut Steam und der Treiber ist installiert. Aber es ist ja nicht der Treiber.......(jz egrade lastet es die karte nicht mal aus und die mhz springen rum) warum auch immer gestern gings.19.12 ist auch schrott.
> 
> ...


da ist was anderes faul


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

bei mir geht es nicht gerade star wars battlefront 2 gezockt ..5 minuten crash zu desktop zurück. man kann nicht mal zocken......die vega startreiber waren gott dagegen konntest nix machen aber du konntest zocken.


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> da ist was anderes faul



na dann erzähl es kann nur der trieber sein weist du warum weil ich extra die 80ti hier reingemacht habe und siehe da geht genauso wie erwartet. installieren zocken anfangen fertig.


----------



## kmf (23. Januar 2020)

asshat schrieb:


> bei mir geht es nicht gerade star wars battlefront 2 gezockt ..5 minuten crash zu desktop zurück. man kann nicht mal zocken......die vega startreiber waren gott dagegen konntest nix machen aber du konntest zocken.


davon hab ich leider nur die Uraltversion, sonst hätt ich mal gegengetestet - geb keine 25€ für die neuere aus.


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

Jop bf v auch crash beim start google spukct aus ist komplett normal . Hammer billig dafür schrott das kann amd. sorry abe bei nvidia hatte ich das problme nicht einmal nicht mal ansatzweise. wenn es da crashte war es wiel oc/uv nicht stable waren hier geht nix. nicht mal stock.


----------



## kmf (23. Januar 2020)

Wie hoch ist die VCore von deinem Prozessor im Bios und wie hoch ist die CPU übertaktet?


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2020)

Vermutlich sind auch Patche/Updates bei Frostbite mit zu beachten.
Bei mir ist generell SWBF2 im Menü schon empfindlich gegen zu viel OCen. (Vega)


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

Es sind ja nicht nur diese spiele.

Kuck signatur. Da steht wie ich alles eingestellt habe und das ist stabil. Ich weis was ich frü crashes bekomme wenn cpu rumzickt.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2020)

Mal abgesehen von den neuen Adrenalin 2020 -Treibern, war doch der 19.12.1 bei Vielen recht unproblematisch.

Es ist auch immer schwierig mit "Treiber XYZ  = Schuld", wenn zwischendurch ein kumulatives Update bei W10 war,
die Fehlerquelle einzugrenzen.


----------



## kmf (23. Januar 2020)

deswegen fragte ich ja nach CPU-OC


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den neuen Adrenalin 2020 -Treibern, war doch der 19.12.1 bei Vielen recht unproblematisch.
> 
> Es ist auch immer schwierig mit "Treiber XYZ  = Schuld", wenn zwischendurch ein kumulatives Update bei W10 war,
> die Fehlerquelle einzugrenzen.



Gestern gings ja bis auf Bf V. muss jz quasiwarten bis amd das huinbekommt aber ist schon über ein halbes jahr her......seit das ding releast wurde. Oder was könnte ich machen? DDU habe ich schon,Diverse Treiber habe ich auch schon probiert.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2020)

Wenns nur BF5 ist würde ich sogar mal das Game neu installieren und mit safe - GPU-Takt/V testen.
(auch CPU+Ram mal auf safe; thirdPartyTools alle deinstallieren; kein Overlay etc.; z.Sicherheit mal HDR+FS off)

Und W10-Auslagerungsdatei auf 16GB auf der SSD erhöhen.


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

Metro ging gestern heute nicht bzw es geht aber karte taktet nicht hoch und auslastung nur bis 70% usw. Das game ist neu instaliiert der Pc ist nagelneu alles ist neu und frisch installiert. deswegen sage ich ja eingeschissen. zumal es geht mit der 80ti weil ich sie auch in diesen pc gesteckt habe.


----------



## RX480 (23. Januar 2020)

Du darfst net nur Deine Posts lesen.
Metro ist in 4k zuviel für Navi. (siehe Atir-Konversation)


----------



## openSUSE (23. Januar 2020)

Wieder so ein Kandidat für die Clownsabteilung, sorry aber wer das hier alles glaubt ...


----------



## asshat (23. Januar 2020)

willst beweise? wieso zuviel? gestern gings habe ich ja gesagt......hab das mit vega 56 in 4k gezockt soviel dazu.

wird man beledigt weil amd es nicht hinbekommt absoluter hammer


----------



## openSUSE (23. Januar 2020)

Rede am besten nicht mit mir.

Edit:
Es ist schlecht wenn du den"Beitrag" änderst in dem du mich versucht hast zu Beleidigen und dann noch schreibst du wurdest beleidigt. Sorry aber sowas ist doch Albern.

@Mod
Wenn ein Mod hier durchwischen tut, sollte er dies meiner Meinung nach auch schreiben.

Edit end


@Navi Laberthread
CoD scheint nach dem gestrigen Patch auch besser zu laufen. Einige hatten ja immer mal wieder einige Sekunden Hänger ( auch nvidia User) die scheinen nun weg, hatte gerade einige Stunden mit jemandem gespielt der die hatte.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2020)

Hey Leute [emoji4]
Heute ist meine Enermax 240 liquid 3 angekommen..... Nur ist leider meine MX4 Wlp heute nicht mit gekommen [emoji34] Diese kommt morgen (heute [emoji4])
 Nun wenn später die MX4 kommt dann baue ich sich ein [emoji39]

Ich habe mir überlegt ob ich die AIO oben im Deckel frische Luft anziehen lasse und dann durch den Radi drücken lasse.... Also die Lüfter zwischen Deckel und Radi.....
Reicht es wohl wenn der Heckluffi und das Netzteil die warme Luft raussaugen?
Unten die 3 luffi ziehen ja rein. 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## ATIR290 (24. Januar 2020)

Metro Exodus alles auf Anschlag und 4K ist wirklich zu viel für Navi 5700  - OHNE XT !!
Bin im Letzten Level, wie es zuvor aussieht weiss ich nicht.
Aber nach dem Wüste Level Auslastung von 95 auf um die 50% und dann 70 - 95 und wieder unter 50%
SSD und 16GB gewählt und Ram läuft auf 3200 Mhz, CPU 2600X

Kann auch woanders hacken, bei WHQD Alles im grünen Bereich  (immer 97 Prozent)


----------



## hks1981 (24. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Leute [emoji4]
> Heute ist meine Enermax 240 liquid 3 angekommen..... Nur ist leider meine MX4 Wlp heute nicht mit gekommen [emoji34] Diese kommt morgen (heute [emoji4])
> Nun wenn später die MX4 kommt dann baue ich sich ein [emoji39]
> 
> ...



Ich würde die Luft nicht von oben nach unten leiten! Warme luft steigt auf und du würdest diese wieder so verwirbeln. Also ich kann dir empfehlen unten rein oben raus seite raus. Das NT dreht sich so langsam das würde ich nicht als einen ordentlichen Airflow ansehen.


----------



## Sasquatsch (24. Januar 2020)

Hi bin neu hier hab schon ein wenig mitgelesen. 
Anfangs hatte ich auch die Abstürze im Game. 
Mit MPT lief dann gut. 
Das einzigste Problem was ich noch hab. Wenn ich im Treiber Game Einstellung wähle startet mein Spiel(Assetto Corsa Competizione) im blackscreen. Ist zur Zeit auch das einzigste was ich zocke. Auf Esport bzw Standart geht es.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey Leute [emoji4]
> Heute ist meine Enermax 240 liquid 3 angekommen..... Nur ist leider meine MX4 Wlp heute nicht mit gekommen [emoji34] Diese kommt morgen (heute [emoji4])
> Nun wenn später die MX4 kommt dann baue ich sich ein [emoji39]
> 
> ...


Bei nem kleinen Gehäuse würde ich es so machen sonst von innen nach außen. Oder am besten du testest beide Varianten dann weist du was besser ist.

wer noch günstig ne xt nitro sucht sollte hier zuschlagen 395€!
SAPPHIRE Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT mit eBay 10% Gutschein - mydealz.de

Dann noch was, was haltet ihr von der 5600 xt? Ich verstehe nicht wie man so ein Produkt 2020 mit nur 6GB VRAM Releasen kann?!
man hat doch an der RTX 2060 schon gesehen das nur 6GB nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind. An sich sind die Karten ja nicht schlecht aber der beschnittene VRAM schreckt mich doch ab. Dann dazu noch der hohe Preis, denke attraktiv wenn man das überhaupt sagen kann wären 200-250€!


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Januar 2020)

> @Davidwigald
> Hier mal in Post#54 was zu COD MW, wg. CloudSpeicherung etc. :
> Radeon Adrenalin Edition 20.1.3 drivers | Page 3 | guru3D Forums


Ist als Lesezeichen hinzugefügt, danke!
Momentan komme ich wohl leider nicht dazu irgendwas zu testen, weil ich mitten in der Klausurphase stecke. Noch ca 6 Wochen 
Mal sehen was sich bis dahin so tut mit den Treibern, das Game wurde ja auch in der Zwischenzeit min. 3-4 mal schon gepatcht, die hab ich eh noch alle nicht geladen.


> @Navi Laberthread
> CoD scheint nach dem gestrigen Patch auch besser zu laufen. Einige  hatten ja immer mal wieder einige Sekunden Hänger ( auch nvidia User)  die scheinen nun weg, hatte gerade einige Stunden mit jemandem gespielt  der die hatte.


omg endlich! Ich komme zwar nicht zum zocken, aber sollte das stimmen, dann hat sich meine Gaming Experience gerade um 100% verbessert, weil das so ziemlich das nervigste an CoD überhaupt war 


> @Mod
> Wenn ein Mod hier durchwischen tut, sollte er dies meiner Meinung nach auch schreiben.


Wenns um asshat geht, der wurde wohl eher nicht gesperrt wegen Beiträgen hier sondern im News Bereich...


> Das einzigste Problem was ich noch hab. Wenn ich im Treiber Game  Einstellung wähle startet mein Spiel(Assetto Corsa Competizione) im  blackscreen. Ist zur Zeit auch das einzigste was ich zocke. Auf Esport  bzw Standart geht es.


Würde generell immer auf Standard lassen und die Einstellungen die du haben willst, selber manuell einstellen.

@drstoecker


> Dann noch was, was haltet ihr von der 5600 xt? Ich verstehe nicht wie man so ein Produkt 2020 mit nur 6GB VRAM Releasen kann?!
> man hat doch an der RTX 2060 schon gesehen das nur 6GB nicht mehr  zeitgemäß sind. An sich sind die Karten ja nicht schlecht aber der  beschnittene VRAM schreckt mich doch ab. Dann dazu noch der hohe Preis,  denke attraktiv wenn man das überhaupt sagen kann wären 200-250€!


Seh ich genauso. Glaube irgendwie nicht, dass sich die Karte gut verkaufen wird zum jetzigen Preis. Da kann man lieber ein paar € drauf legen und ne 5700 non XT kaufen. Die 5600XT siedelt sich meiner Meinung nach bei der 1660 super an und sollte dementsprechend auch in dem Preisbereich liegen. 200€ wäre Top, 220€ wäre fair. Wobei man dann schon wieder bei der 5500XT landen würde die sogar mehr VRAM hat  Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht ganz den Sinn der 5600XT, schwer einzuordnen und irgendwie ist die Karte gefühlt überflüssig. Unteres Preissegment ist Territorium der RX590, 5500XT und alles darüber da würd ich direkt zur 5700 greifen. Glaub kaum das die 5600XT so einen krassen Leistungsschub bringt, dass ich mehr Geld bezahlen würde als ne 5500XT um weniger VRAM zu haben.


----------



## jensihoffi (24. Januar 2020)

Gibts jemanden der hier im Simracing Bereich unterwegs ist mit ner Navi Karte? Kenne da einige mit ehemaligen Vega Karten die aber Probleme hatten bei diesen Simulation, geht vor allem um iRacing.

Meine Kollegen sind deswegen alle auf die Grüne Seite gewechselt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Luft nicht von oben nach unten leiten! Warme luft steigt auf und du würdest diese wieder so verwirbeln. Also ich kann dir empfehlen unten rein oben raus seite raus. Das NT dreht sich so langsam das würde ich nicht als einen ordentlichen Airflow ansehen.


Jo ich finde nur blöd das er ja heiße Luft aus dem Gehäuse zieht und heiße Luft durch den Radiator.... Da kann ich mich leider nicht mit anfreunden [emoji6] aber es bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Metro Exodus alles auf Anschlag und 4K ist wirklich zu viel für Navi 5700  - OHNE XT !!
> Bin im Letzten Level, wie es zuvor aussieht weiss ich nicht.
> Aber nach dem Wüste Level Auslastung von 95 auf um die 50% und dann 70 - 95 und wieder unter 50%
> SSD und 16GB gewählt und Ram läuft auf 3200 Mhz, CPU 2600X
> ...



Was gibt es denn da genau nicht zu verstehen? Wenn es in QHD läuft und unter UHD die Auslastung sinkt, dann kann eigentlich nur der Vram voll laufen.


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo ich finde nur blöd das er ja heiße Luft aus dem Gehäuse zieht und heiße Luft durch den Radiator.... Da kann ich mich leider nicht mit anfreunden [emoji6] aber es bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig


Das klingt schlimmer als es ist. Wenn der Rear mit ner hohen Drehzahl reinpustet wird ja noch die warme mit der kalten Luft gemischt.
Es ist auch besser wenn der  obere Radi+CPU net so kalt ist, weil sonst die PWM-Lüfter zu langsam laufen und
die Luft net so gut raus kann.

Bei z.Bsp. Gurdi mit AiO-IN laufen die Lü. nur in ganz kleinen Drehzahlen.
Da ist der Luftdurchsatz fürs Gehäuse insgesamt net so groß.
Er hat aber auch 3x140 (+ 2x140 wg. P+P) als IN. so das es in Summe ausreicht wg. der größeren Flächen.
(das ist sein Main-PC mit 3900X+R7)



RX480 schrieb:


> Es ist auch immer schwierig mit "Treiber XYZ  = Schuld", wenn zwischendurch ein kumulatives Update bei W10 war,
> die Fehlerquelle einzugrenzen.


Hier mal ein Post von Pizza aus dem CB-Ryzen-Forum, wo das kum.Update beim Ram in der Stabilität was geändert hat.
Leserartikel - AMD Ryzen - Systemoptimierung durch RAM-OC (und weitere Massnahmen.)| Seite 71 | ComputerBase Forum (sei es durch Paging, Defender o.ä.)


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2020)

Schließe mich da RX seiner Analyse an. Das macht der CPU auch gar nix wenn die die warme Luft ansaugt, mit AIO sind die Ryzen total easy zu kühlen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schließe mich da RX seiner Analyse an. Das macht der CPU auch gar nix wenn die die warme Luft ansaugt, mit AIO sind die Ryzen total easy zu kühlen.


OK danke euch[emoji106][emoji108]

Dann oben mit Radi raus

Rear rein

NT raus

Unten 3x rein

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## blautemple (24. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn da genau nicht zu verstehen? Wenn es in QHD läuft und unter UHD die Auslastung sinkt, dann kann eigentlich nur der Vram voll laufen.



Das kann nicht sein. Metro Exodus verbraucht mit meiner 2080 Ti selbst vollaufgerissen inkl RTX in 4K keine 5,5GB VRAM. Da stimmt irgendwas anderes nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (24. Januar 2020)

Hat wer von euch Erfahrung mit der Nachschärfung? Irgendwie läuft die bei mir nicht. Gerade bei RDR 2 fällt es enorm auf.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo ich finde nur blöd das er ja heiße Luft aus dem Gehäuse zieht und heiße Luft durch den Radiator.... Da kann ich mich leider nicht mit anfreunden [emoji6] aber es bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Ich glaube du stellst dir das zu extrem vor   Du bläst da keine Heiße Luft durch sondern warme und der Radi ist auch nicht extrem heiß. Die Luft die nach oben geht ist ja auch nicht so das diese bis zum Radi geht und dort dann stehen bleibt sondern weitertransportiert wird. Du musst nur eine CPU kühlen nicht mehr.

Warme Luft reinführen halte ich eher für schlechter denn wohin? 5x rein und 1,5x (NT rechne ich da mit 0,5 Leistung)raus ist nicht optimal. Den Rear nicht hineinblasen lassen sondern auch abziehen lassen, sonst wird wieder nur die warme Luft auf die Seite gewirbelt mehr nicht. Das ist ja auch ein Grund warum man beim Kamin nicht ein Loch bohren soll sonst geht der Abzug nicht effezient!


----------



## RX480 (24. Januar 2020)

Er hat 4x rein + 2,5x raus. (3x Boden +1x Rear)
Wobei Bodenlüfter net so gut sind wie Frontlüfter, weil um die Ecke angesaugt wird.

Außerdem kommt ja die ganze Aktion zustande, um die Backplate der Graka zu belüften.
Deswegen sollte schon der Rear auch IN sein.
Das ist für ein Jonsbo auch ein ganz gebräuchlicher Airflow.
Nochmal das Bild:


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du stellst dir das zu extrem vor   Du bläst da keine Heiße Luft durch sondern warme und der Radi ist auch nicht extrem heiß. Die Luft die nach oben geht ist ja auch nicht so das diese bis zum Radi geht und dort dann stehen bleibt sondern weitertransportiert wird. Du musst nur eine CPU kühlen nicht mehr.
> 
> Warme Luft reinführen halte ich eher für schlechter denn wohin? 5x rein und 1,5x (NT rechne ich da mit 0,5 Leistung)raus ist nicht optimal. Den Rear nicht hineinblasen lassen sondern auch abziehen lassen, sonst wird wieder nur die warme Luft auf die Seite gewirbelt mehr nicht. Das ist ja auch ein Grund warum man beim Kamin nicht ein Loch bohren soll sonst geht der Abzug nicht effezient!


Ich weiß [emoji4]

Ich möchte immer das perfekte [emoji847]

Ist schlimm.... Richtig eine Sucht [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er hat 4x rein + 2,5x raus. (3x Boden +1x Rear)
> Wobei Bodenlüfter net so gut sind wie Frontlüfter, weil um die Ecke angesaugt wird.
> 
> Außerdem kommt ja die ganze Aktion zustande, um die Backplate der Graka zu belüften.
> ...


Jo ich denke ich probiere beides aus[emoji6][emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (24. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Er hat 4x rein + 2,5x raus. (3x Boden +1x Rear)
> Wobei Bodenlüfter net so gut sind wie Frontlüfter, weil um die Ecke angesaugt wird.
> 
> Außerdem kommt ja die ganze Aktion zustande, um die Backplate der Graka zu belüften.
> ...



Die saugen doch nicht um die Ecke  Luft ist überall und umso weiter unten umso kühler. Leg dich mal am Boden wenn es so richtig warm im Zimmer ist, dann spürst du es. Also ist unter dem Gehäuse keine luftdichte Zone die erst mal angesaugt werden muss . Der Rearlüfter würde allerdings so etwas machen wie du beschrieben nämlich die Warme luft an die Seite drücken anstatt raus und den Radi mitentlasten.

Auch wird die Backplate nicht von einem Lüfter gekühlt der nicht im Luftkanal ist denn der Lüfter hat nur einen gewissen Winkel wo er Luft hinbringen kann, da müsste er schon einen Tunnel bauen, damit vom Rear spürbar die BP frische Luft abbekommen würde.

Zu deinem Bild ist der CPU Kühler auch nicht optimal montiert! Ich hätte diesen so montiert, dass der Lüfter auf der Unterseite nach oben pustet und nicht auf die Seite.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Januar 2020)

So ich habe mir den Afterburner wieder runtergeladen, da der Wattmann immer noch nicht meine Settings am Start lädt und ich bei dem MPT komische Werte habe (Wahrscheinlich habe ich was Falsch gemacht).
Finde das OSD vom Afterburner eh besser als der integrierte im Wattmann. 

Ich habe jetzt aber das Problem das der Afterburner nicht mitstartet wie früher und wenn ich mein Profil lade flackert das Bild als -.-
Viel gegooglet aber keine funktionierende Lösung. Hat hier wer eine Lösung zum Problem?


----------



## hks1981 (24. Januar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So ich habe mir den Afterburner wieder runtergeladen, da der Wattmann immer noch nicht meine Settings am Start lädt und ich bei dem MPT komische Werte habe (Wahrscheinlich habe ich was Falsch gemacht).
> Finde das OSD vom Afterburner eh besser als der integrierte im Wattmann.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt aber das Problem das der Afterburner nicht mitstartet wie früher und wenn ich mein Profil lade flackert das Bild als -.-
> Viel gegooglet aber keine funktionierende Lösung. Hat hier wer eine Lösung zum Problem?



Verzögere mal den Start vom Afterburner! Wenn der zuerst startet und dann der Wattman überschreibt der das Profil wieder.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Januar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So ich habe mir den Afterburner wieder runtergeladen, da der Wattmann immer noch nicht meine Settings am Start lädt und ich bei dem MPT komische Werte habe (Wahrscheinlich habe ich was Falsch gemacht).
> Finde das OSD vom Afterburner eh besser als der integrierte im Wattmann.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt aber das Problem das der Afterburner nicht mitstartet wie früher und wenn ich mein Profil lade flackert das Bild als -.-
> Viel gegooglet aber keine funktionierende Lösung. Hat hier wer eine Lösung zum Problem?



Verzögere mal den Start vom Afterburner! Wenn der zuerst startet und dann der Wattman überschreibt der das Profil wieder.
in der cfg unter startup delay dort trage mal 8000 ein. Das wären 8 Sekunden kannst natürlich weniger auch versuchen.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Januar 2020)

Der Afterburner war zwischenzeitlich komplett deinstalliert. Aber auch dann hat er das Profil nicht geladen. 
Habe auch eben random 2 Bluescreens bekommen. Alles auf Stock. Der 20.1.1 Treiber ist richtig schlecht.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Januar 2020)

hmm das ist doof. Was stand im Bluescreen?


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Januar 2020)

Hab ich leider nicht drauf geachtet.
Mal gucken wie es mit dem neuen 20.1.3 optionalen Treiber ist.


----------



## hks1981 (24. Januar 2020)

Das kannst du im Windows ganz einfach finden! Gib im Windows in der Suche "Ereignisanzeige" ein und öffne diese nun wählst du links "System" aus und hier solltest du dann die "kritischen" sehen.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Januar 2020)

Kernel Power 41. Daraus werde ich nie schlau


----------



## hks1981 (24. Januar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Kernel Power 41. Daraus werde ich nie schlau



Hui, dass kann wirklich alles sein. Von Software bis Ram, bis NT usw. Schau mal in der Ereignisanzeige unter Software, ob hier zu der identen Zeit ein Softwarefehler aufgetreten ist bevor es zu Kernel 41 kam. Wenn nicht, checke mal den Ram mit z.B. Prime95 und hier wähle den Test für den Speicher aus. Du kannst auch mal "CMD" als Admin ausführen und dann SFC durchführen. Das ganze kann natürlich auch mit dem OC oder UV der Karte zu tun haben. Hier empfehle ich auch mal auf Stock und dann mal testen.


----------



## janni851 (24. Januar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So ich habe mir den Afterburner wieder runtergeladen, da der Wattmann immer noch nicht meine Settings am Start lädt und ich bei dem MPT komische Werte habe (Wahrscheinlich habe ich was Falsch gemacht).
> Finde das OSD vom Afterburner eh besser als der integrierte im Wattmann.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt aber das Problem das der Afterburner nicht mitstartet wie früher und wenn ich mein Profil lade flackert das Bild als -.-
> Viel gegooglet aber keine funktionierende Lösung. Hat hier wer eine Lösung zum Problem?



Hast du irgendwelche Programme vom Boardhersteller installiert, die was mit Schnell-Start zu tun haben? Bei meiner Vega56 wurde auch nie gespeichert, bis ich mal aufgeräumt habe und einige MSI Programme runtergeworfen habe. Unter anderem auch eins für Fast Boot, was aber nicht genutzt wurde. Erst nach der Deinstallation scheint es jetzt zu gehen.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (24. Januar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das kann nicht sein. Metro Exodus verbraucht mit meiner 2080 Ti selbst vollaufgerissen inkl RTX in 4K keine 5,5GB VRAM. Da stimmt irgendwas anderes nicht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Er liefert ja kein Monitoring, wir dürfen also Rätseln. Ich kann mir kaum ein Szenario vorstellen wo die Karte in Metro! in UHD zu 50% ausgelastet sein soll.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Januar 2020)

janni851 schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Programme vom Boardhersteller installiert, die was mit Schnell-Start zu tun haben? Bei meiner Vega56 wurde auch nie gespeichert, bis ich mal aufgeräumt habe und einige MSI Programme runtergeworfen habe. Unter anderem auch eins für Fast Boot, was aber nicht genutzt wurde. Erst nach der Deinstallation scheint es jetzt zu gehen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> ...



Hab nur ICue (Aber auch erst neu) dann Logitech Software und die üblichen Programme (Steam, Uplay und co. )
Fastboot ist im Bios deaktiviert. Hab nur den Afterburner als MSI Programm.



hks1981 schrieb:


> Hui, dass kann wirklich alles sein. Von Software bis Ram, bis NT usw. Schau mal in der Ereignisanzeige unter Software, ob hier zu der identen Zeit ein Softwarefehler aufgetreten ist bevor es zu Kernel 41 kam. Wenn nicht, checke mal den Ram mit z.B. Prime95 und hier wähle den Test für den Speicher aus. Du kannst auch mal "CMD" als Admin ausführen und dann SFC durchführen. Das ganze kann natürlich auch mit dem OC oder UV der Karte zu tun haben. Hier empfehle ich auch mal auf Stock und dann mal testen.



System lief vorher immer Stabil, und mit dem Neuen Treiber gibts aktuell kein Problem. 
Wo genau meinst du unter Software?


----------



## kmf (24. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> OK danke euch[emoji106][emoji108]
> 
> Dann oben mit Radi raus
> 
> ...


Falls du mehr Kühlleistung benötigst kannst den Radi immer noch doppelseitig mit Lüfter bestücken. Eine Seite drückt Luft in den Radi, die andere Seite saugt aus dem Radi.

Was kühlst eigentlich mit der Aio? CPU? Oder hast vor den Kreislauf auszuspalten und die Graka da mit dran zu hängen? Quasi Aio wird zur Custom Loop umgekrempelt. 

Was mit asshat passiert, wieso ist der jetzt gesperrt? Isser hier wegen dem Graka-Kram ausgerastet? Weiß wer was?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (24. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht kann ich etwas zu den Treiberabstürzen und Blackscreens beitragen. Meine Navi läuft eigentlich perfekt. Ich hatte nun eben bei RDR2 das problem das der Treiber abschmierte---> Bild wurde schwarz und ich war im Windows mit ner Fehlermeldung vom Spiel. Das ist mir jetzt schon zum zweiten mal passiert. Erst dachte ich meine Settings mit 1010 mV sind doch nicht stable... aber das ist es nicht.... ich kann es reproduzieren und was noch besser ist... ich kann den Fehler provozieren.
Er tritt nur dann auf wenn der VRAM überläuft. Sobald die 8GB voll sind kackt der Treiber ab.....

Schon ein dämlicher Bug wie ich finde....


----------



## kmf (24. Januar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich etwas zu den Treiberabstürzen und Blackscreens beitragen. Meine Navi läuft eigentlich perfekt. Ich hatte nun eben bei RDR2 das problem das der Treiber abschmierte---> Bild wurde schwarz und ich war im Windows mit ner Fehlermeldung vom Spiel. Das ist mir jetzt schon zum zweiten mal passiert. Erst dachte ich meine Settings mit 1010 mV sind doch nicht stable... aber das ist es nicht.... ich kann es reproduzieren und was noch besser ist... ich kann den Fehler provozieren.
> Er tritt nur dann auf wenn der VRAM überläuft. Sobald die 8GB voll sind kackt der Treiber ab.....
> 
> Schon ein dämlicher Bug wie ich finde....


Direkt an AMD melden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2020)

kmf schrieb:


> Falls du mehr Kühlleistung benötigst kannst den Radi immer noch doppelseitig mit Lüfter bestücken. Eine Seite drückt Luft in den Radi, die andere Seite saugt aus dem Radi.
> 
> Was kühlst eigentlich mit der Aio? CPU? Oder hast vor den Kreislauf auszuspalten und die Graka da mit dran zu hängen? Quasi Aio wird zur Custom Loop umgekrempelt.
> 
> Was mit asshat passiert, wieso ist der jetzt gesperrt? Isser hier wegen dem Graka-Kram ausgerastet? Weiß wer was?


Ne nur due CPU, da sich bei mir die Hitze der Graka zwischen Backplate und CPU Kühler staut und den Hot spot [emoji91] ansteigen lässt [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## drstoecker (24. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich weiß [emoji4]
> 
> Ich möchte immer das perfekte [emoji847]
> 
> ...


Am besten ist es immer wenn man alle Szenarien selbst ausprobiert und dann hat man auch das beste Ergebnis. Die Tipps hier sind ok aber keiner hat das gleiche Setup wie du.


LordEliteX schrieb:


> Kernel Power 41. Daraus werde ich nie schlau


Das ist nicht der Fehler, es wird lediglich dokumentiert das der pc nicht Ordnungsgemäß heruntergefallen wurde. Schau mal kurz davor was da steht.


----------



## kmf (24. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ne nur due CPU, da sich bei mir die Hitze der Graka zwischen Backplate und CPU Kühler staut und den Hot spot [emoji91] ansteigen lässt [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


ah ok. 

Ich hab bei mir für die Spawa-Kühlung einen 140er Lüfter schräg über dem CPU-Wasserkühler mit Kabelbinder reingebastelt, der belüftet auch gleichseitig die Rückseite meine Grafikkarte. Hab geschlossenes Gehäuse, da sieht man das Bastel-Chaos net.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Januar 2020)

So für heute ist erstmal Schluss(7 Uhr wieder raus) ..... Muss morgen den ganzen Kabelsalat beseitigen was ich nun wieder habe..... Dank so viel RGB und luffis [emoji16] Mal gucken ob morgen alles funktioniert [emoji847]

Ich habe nun die Pumpe an den Opt.Cpu  angeschlossen und die 2 Radi Luffis mit dem Y-Adapter am CPU Fan angeschlossen..... Ist doch richtig so oder? Andere Anschlüsse habe ich nicht für eine Pump

Jedenfalls hat die Nitro wieder Luft zum atmen [emoji4]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2020)

NICE!
So sieht man wenigstens das schöne Board. 
Den Rear drehst Du wohl erst später? Steht momentan auf OUT.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> NICE!
> So sieht man wenigstens das schöne Board.
> Den Rear drehst Du wohl erst später? Steht momentan auf OUT.


Da haste Recht [emoji847]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## wuchzael (25. Januar 2020)

Bei mir im Freundeskreis 2x 5700XT Nitro+ = NULL Probleme. Keine Blackscreens, keine Abstürze, kein hoher Speichertakt im Idle, nix.

Aber klar, sind wahrscheinlich nur diese zwei Karten okay und alle anderen sind kaputt . 


Grüße!


----------



## ATIR290 (25. Januar 2020)

Treiber Version 20.1.1.
SapphirePulse 5700 - OHNE XT

Ist es bei euch auch so dass sich das AMD Control-Center nicht öffnen lässt
Sprich es sich durchsichtig aufhängt beim Öffnen ?


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Treiber Version 20.1.1.
> SapphirePulse 5700 - OHNE XT
> 
> Ist es bei euch auch so dass sich das AMD Control-Center nicht öffnen lässt
> Sprich es sich durchsichtig aufhängt beim Öffnen ?



Warum verwendest du denn den 20.1.1? Nimm den  neusten Treiber oder den letzten WHQL. der1.3 enthält auch BS in den Notes.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht mal hier ein kleiner Workaround an alle die Probleme mit den Karten haben.
*1.*Ladet euch das MorePowerTool runter.
MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT), RX 5600 (XT), RX 5500 (XT) und Radeon VII Tweaking- und UEbertaktungssoftware | Update 1.2.0 – Seite 2 – igor sLAB
*2.* Erstellt einen Screenshot wie hier, das Tool lässt sich mehrfach öffnen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3.*Setzt die Karte mit einer fordernden 3D Anwendung unter Last und macht nen Screen von einem Monitoring, entweder aus GPUZ oder vom MSI Afterburner.
So zum Beispiel, wichtig sind die Haupttemps sowie die Taktraten von GPU und Speicher.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*4.*Eine GENAUE Beschreibung des Problems. habt Ihr eine  Back to Desktop, habt Ihr nen Blackscreen, freezt die ganze Kiste und rebootet.
*
Anhand der Informationen kann euch geholfen werden. *


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So für heute ist erstmal Schluss(7 Uhr wieder raus) ..... Muss morgen den ganzen Kabelsalat beseitigen was ich nun wieder habe..... Dank so viel RGB und luffis [emoji16] Mal gucken ob morgen alles funktioniert [emoji847]
> 
> Ich habe nun die Pumpe an den Opt.Cpu  angeschlossen und die 2 Radi Luffis mit dem Y-Adapter am CPU Fan angeschlossen..... Ist doch richtig so oder? Andere Anschlüsse habe ich nicht für eine Pump
> 
> ...


Die Pumpe hab ich an opt CPU und die Fans des Radis am CPU Fan... Richtig so? Einen Pump Anschluß hab ich nirgends am Board 

Muss erst mal mit meiner Tochter shoppen gehen [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## drstoecker (25. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die Pumpe hab ich an opt CPU und die Fans des Radis am CPU Fan... Richtig so? Einen Pump Anschluß hab ich nirgends am Board
> 
> Muss erst mal mit meiner Tochter shoppen gehen [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


Ja ist richtig so, steht auch so im Handbuch drin.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. Januar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das ist nicht der Fehler, es wird lediglich dokumentiert das der pc nicht Ordnungsgemäß heruntergefallen wurde. Schau mal kurz davor was da steht.



Unmittelbar davor habe ich nichts gesehen, aber hier mal ein Auszug von Bluescreenview. 
Habe aber noch eine andere Meldung gefunden welche die RadeonSoftware betrifft.

Edit: Wattmann lädt mittlerweile meine Settings zu 90% Lediglich die Lüfterkurve übernimmt er nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Januar 2020)

Wenn die Karte nicht so läuft wie sie soll, zurück damit und fertig.
Keine Ahnung warum man einen Streit vom Zaun brechen soll, ist ja nicht so als wäre der User *arschaufeimer *der einzige der Probleme mit Navi Karten hat.
Nicht umsonst hat AMD da einen möglichen Hotfix am start, meine Frau hat auch keine Probleme mit der 5700 XT Nitro+. Ich muss auch gestehen, ich kenne keinen der Probleme mit den Navi Karten hat. Die Freunde und Bekannte die eine Navi Karte besitzen haben entweder eine Sapphire 5700 XT Nitro+ oder Powercolor Red Devil. Das was man bei Navi braucht, ist ein gutes Netzteil, da die Lastspitzen nicht von schlechten Eltern sind, kann mir vorstellen da es da bei einigen schon scheitert.
Ein NT was eine Vega Karte stabil versorgen konnte, muss nicht unbedingt eine Navi Karte stabil versorgen können.


----------



## INU.ID (25. Januar 2020)

Sorry, ich musste gerade leider einige Beiträge wegen Spam/BS/PA, sowie Antworten darauf, entfernen, und einen Zweitaccount entsorgen.

Weitermachen.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich muss auch gestehen, ich kenne keinen der Probleme mit den Navi Karten hat. Die Freunde und Bekannte die eine Navi Karte besitzen haben entweder eine Sapphire 5700 XT Nitro+ oder Powercolor Red Devil. Das was man bei Navi braucht, ist ein gutes Netzteil, da die Lastspitzen nicht von schlechten Eltern sind, kann mir vorstellen da es da bei einigen schon scheitert.
> Ein NT was eine Vega Karte stabil versorgen konnte, muss nicht unbedingt eine Navi Karte stabil versorgen können.



Sieht bei der Nitro so aus: --> PeakPowerAnalyse
Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro Plus im Test – mit weniger Gewicht sprintet es sich besser (bis an die Spitze) – Seite 6 – igor sLAB
edit: Vermutlich sind die Lastwechsel aber am Schlimmsten.
Da an Gurdi halten und die minV anheben und den Mittelwert, ggf. auch SOC.
(könnte ab Werk etwas niedrig sein und bei jedem Hersteller unterschiedlich gut funzen)

btw.
Dummerweise sind net alle Customs gleich! Jeder verbaut z.Bsp. andere Spawas.
Interessant finde ich auch die Kombi AMD-Board + GPU. 
Da schreibt z.Bsp. Edelhamster@R7-Thread, das der Chipsatztreiber ne große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Januar 2020)

Leuchten tut es schon mal..... Dauert alles bisl.... Muss immer dabei weg.... Weil meine Frau ist krank geworden und nun muss ich auf unsere 3 Kids aufpassen [emoji847]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Januar 2020)

Das sieht ja mal mega nice aus!  Man muss ja schon sagen, ne AiO sieht wirklich deutlich besser aus als son dicker Luftkühler. 
Ob bei dir das basteln jemals ein Ende nimmt?


----------



## Einbecker41 (25. Januar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Bei mir im Freundeskreis 2x 5700XT Nitro+ = NULL Probleme. Keine Blackscreens, keine Abstürze, kein hoher Speichertakt im Idle, nix.
> 
> Aber klar, sind wahrscheinlich nur diese zwei Karten okay und alle anderen sind kaputt .
> 
> ...



Jepp
Bin von meiner Sapphire r9 390 Nitro auf die Asus V56 Rog Strixx und dann auf die Sapphire RX 5700xt Nitro+ gewechselt und auch vorher bei den alten ATI Karten nie Probleme gehabt. Das Problem sitzt meistens vor dem Monitor.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Januar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das sieht ja mal mega nice aus!  Man muss ja schon sagen, ne AiO sieht wirklich deutlich besser aus als son dicker Luftkühler.
> Ob bei dir das basteln jemals ein Ende nimmt?


Ich glaub nie [emoji85]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2020)

Der Weg ist das Ziel, frag mal den Doc Stoecker, was noch so Schönes geht!
(im Anhang sein LianLi mit gedrehter Graka@Riser VertikalSet)

Derzeit gibts leider keine Sets für PCiE 4.0. (sollte mit 3.0 aber auch ausreichend funzen)
PHANTEKS Vertikales GPU-Bracket + PCI-E x16 Riser Flac…
Raijintek Paxx Vertikale PCI-Slot-Blende + PCIe x16 Ri…
CableMod vertikale Grafikkartenhalterung mit PCIe x16 …
für LianLi gibts eigene Sets

Dafür müsste man schauen, ob die Slots beim Jonsbo getauscht werden können gegen das Vertikalset.


----------



## rigi87 (25. Januar 2020)

RX5700 Artefakte bei Mausbewegung

Hallo Zusammen,
wie der Titel schon sagt verursacht entweder meine Grafikkarte oder mein Monitor Artefakte wenn ich die Maus bewege, das auch nur in bestimmten Spielen.
Wenn ich auf dem Desktop bin ist nix zu sehen.

Bisher Betroffene Spiele:
The Division 2
COD MW
Fortnite
Rainbow SIX

In allen Spielen tritt das Verhalten nur im Menü oder Ladebildschirm auf.

Habe mit AMD Adrenalin ein Video aufgenommen, auf dem Video war nix von den Artefakten zu sehen, daher gehe ich davon aus das es ein Hardware (Monitor) Problem ist.
Neuster Treiber ist Installiert.

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5700 8G ab €'*'354,95 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Monitor: HP 25x ab €'*'198,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mit DisplayPort angeschlossen.

Ich Teste das noch mit einem andrem Monitor (60Hz) und einem HDMI Kabel.


Ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis.


Gruß RiGi

Nachtrag: Auch mit dem anderen Bildschirm treten die Fehler auf.


----------



## RX480 (25. Januar 2020)

Mach mal Vsync AUS. (hatte ich irgendwo gelesen, das die Mouse da ne Spur macht)
Kannst ja als Fps-Limit Chill nehmen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Januar 2020)

Meinst du mit Artefakte diesen "Balken" wo das Stop Schild zu sehen ist auf dem Screen?

Wenn ja, dann kann ich das übrigens für CoD *eindeutig bestätigen*. Exakt das tritt bei mir auch sporadisch auf und immer nur im Menü oder im Ladebildschirm. Auch mal mit richtigem flackern, als wenn irgendwie ein Hintergrundbild durchflackern würde. Bin mir allerdings ziemlich sicher, dass das an CoD liegt, denn das trat erst plötzlich nach dem letzten großen Dezember Patch auf. Und in keinem anderen Spiel bei mir sonst hab ich so ein Problem. Eine Lösung hab ich bisher nicht gefunden und da wenigstens beim Zocken nix passiert, hab ichs bisher ehrlich gesagt nur ignoriert. 

CoD ist einfach das reinste Chaos, Infinity Ward ist wirklich dermaßen unfähig, das Game wird mit jedem Patch trotz angeblicher Verbesserungen nur schlechter. Es tauchen immer mehr neue Bugs auf, Stealth Changes werden gemacht und auf dem PC gibts immer noch tausende Leute die Probleme haben mit dem Game. Wenn ich Spiele hab ich zwar Gott sei Dank keine, aber die Probleme existieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Januar 2020)

So bei valley @ 4K auf max und 2x AA hat es nun 5 Grad gebracht..... Habe es 2 Stunden laufen lassen mit Heizung an im kleinen Büro.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## rigi87 (25. Januar 2020)

@RX480
Vsync ist aus und Chill wird benutzt.

@davidwigald11 
Es ist leider nicht nur in COD MW.

The Division 2
COD MW
Fortnite
Rainbow SIX


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2020)

rigi87 schrieb:


> @RX480
> Vsync ist aus und Chill wird benutzt.
> 
> @davidwigald11
> ...



Läuft die Karte Stock?
Mal bitte wie in meinem Post hier vorgehen.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-538.html#post10182266

Hast du mal die Maus umgesteckt?


----------



## rigi87 (25. Januar 2020)

@Gurdi

Ja, die Karte läuft Stock.

Maus umstecken probiere ich aus, meld mich dann wieder.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Januar 2020)

Über USB können auch Interferenzen übertragen werden, das ist beispielsweise der Fall wenn eine Soundkarte/Chip nicht korrekt geschirmt ist.
Steck die Maus mal an einen USB 2.0 Port oder probier mal an 1 oder 2 Ports aus.

Was auch helfen kann, klingt blöd ist aber so, die 12V Kabel zu deiner Graka etwas anders zu verlegen im Gehäuse.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Januar 2020)

Hier mal Breakpoint auf 1080p aber auf Ultimate.... Also alles auf Anschlag.... Dieses Game sieht schon richtig gut aus.... Aber auch sehr fordernd schön auf 1080p [emoji4]

Lief nun ca eine gute Stunde und so haben sich die Temps eingependelt.

Ich wünsche euch eine gute Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2020)

Von den Temps träumt meine Ref. nachts....


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Lief nun ca eine gute Stunde und so haben sich die Temps eingependelt.



Erstmal Gute Besserung an Deine Frau!

24/7 mit 1,087V ist schon für so ein kleines Gehäuse wirklich gut. Auch die Drehzahlen von der Nitro.
Was sind eigentlich so die CPU-Temps und die Drehzahl von der AiO?

Testest Du bei Gelegenheit auch nochmal mit gedrehtem Rearlüfter?


----------



## rigi87 (26. Januar 2020)

@Gurdi

Habe nun die Maus in  zwei anderen Steckplätzen ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg.

Ebenso hat das verlegen & tauschen der GPU - Kabel keine Besserung gebracht.

Außerdem habe ich mal alle elektronischen Geräte aus der näheren Umgebung entfernt, war leider auch nicht die Lösung.

Das Verhalten tritt übrigens erst auf seit dem ich die RX5700 verbaut habe, davor war eine 1660ti im Einsatz.

Hier ein Bild, nun aus Rainbow Six.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2020)

Tja ich bin ehrlich gesagt etwas überfragt, mach mir mal nen Screen von den MPT Einstellungen. Denkbar wäre das der SOC Mucken macht. Ein derartiger Fehler ist mir bisher auch noch nicht unter gekommen. Sieht schwer nach Vram aus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Januar 2020)

Solche Artefakte hängen doch bestimmt mit dem VRAM zusammen.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn das Problem regelmäßig und in allen Spielen auftritt, würd ich die Karte zurückschicken. Scheint was defekt zu sein.


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2020)

Weiss ja net ob auch die Mousebeschleunigung ne Rolle spielen kann bei Sowas.(Mousespuren)
Habe irgendwo gelesen, das nur das Deaktivieren unter W10-Mouse net reicht. Würde dann trotzdem in Game XYZ an bleiben.
Dagegen soll wohl der Mouse Acceleration Fix  als RegHack die Beschleunigung richtig abstellen.
Windows Mouse Things: The MarkC Windows 10 + 8.1 + 8 + 7 Mouse Acceleration Fix
mirror@onedrive.com

Zusätzlich könnte man mal Windowed vs. Fullsceen 
und
Vollbildoptimierung AUS probieren.


----------



## kmf (26. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So für heute ist erstmal Schluss(7 Uhr wieder raus) ..... Muss morgen den ganzen Kabelsalat beseitigen was ich nun wieder habe..... Dank so viel RGB und luffis [emoji16] Mal gucken ob morgen alles funktioniert [emoji847]
> 
> Ich habe nun die Pumpe an den Opt.Cpu  angeschlossen und die 2 Radi Luffis mit dem Y-Adapter am CPU Fan angeschlossen..... Ist doch richtig so oder? Andere Anschlüsse habe ich nicht für eine Pump
> 
> ...


sieht ja aus wie geleckt  - GZ

...wenn ich mir da mein Innenleben angucke


----------



## kmf (26. Januar 2020)

rigi87 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Habe nun die Maus in  zwei anderen Steckplätzen ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg.
> 
> ...


tippe auf Macke bei der Karte - RMA veranlassen u. zurückschicken


----------



## rigi87 (26. Januar 2020)

@davidwigald11 
Das Problem tritt nicht in allen Spielen auf, nur in Video Sequenzen/Intros, Hauptmenüs und Ladebildschirmen.
Sobald ich im Spiel an sich bin, ist nix mehr von den Artefakten zu sehen. 

Auf einem Video sieht man die Artefakte nicht, nur wenn ich ein Video mit dem Handy mache.  

@RX480
Wenn es tatsächlich damit zusammenhängen sollte, sehe ich das Problem bei AMD, würde in diesem Fall sofort wieder zu Nvidia wechseln.
Kann ja nicht sein das man als AMD USER so viel zu beachten hat und immer selber Hand anlegen muss damit es funktioniert. 

@Gurdi
Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen und mir weiterhelfen, wobei mir das MPT nix anzeigt.

Wie mann im Screenshot erkennen kann (Heaven Benchmark 4.0) erkennt er nur 4GB RAM, jedoch in GPU-Z 8GB.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Erstmal Gute Besserung an Deine Frau!
> 
> 24/7 mit 1,087V ist schon für so ein kleines Gehäuse wirklich gut. Auch die Drehzahlen von der Nitro.
> Was sind eigentlich so die CPU-Temps und die Drehzahl von der AiO?
> ...


Danke schön.... Meiner Frau geht es schon ein wenig besser.
CPU temp kannste ja im Overlay sehen [emoji6]
Ab 70 Grad geht die Pumpe auf volllast was ich nicht höre u d die luffis vom Radi gehen dann auf 1000umin... Was man dann leicht hört. Ich versuche die Tage mal die WB3 die ich ja jetzt noch liegen hab und auch den Rear rein pustend..... Hab aber sehr wenig Zeit im Augenblick 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2020)

rigi87 schrieb:


> @RX480
> Wenn es tatsächlich damit zusammenhängen sollte, sehe ich das Problem bei AMD, würde in diesem Fall sofort wieder zu Nvidia wechseln.


Das waren nur allgemeingültige W10-Sachen. Hat nix mit AMD oder NV zu tun.
Kann daher mit Beiden probiert werden.


----------



## kmf (26. Januar 2020)

rigi87 schrieb:


> @davidwigald11
> Das Problem tritt nicht in allen Spielen auf, nur in Video Sequenzen/Intros, Hauptmenüs und Ladebildschirmen.
> Sobald ich im Spiel an sich bin, ist nix mehr von den Artefakten zu sehen.
> 
> ...


Mit GPU-Z eigenes Bios der Graka auslesen und danach dieses File im MPT laden, dann hast deine Einträge.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Januar 2020)

Für RX 480

Idle





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (26. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Für RX 480
> Idle



Da bleibt das Gehäuse+Board schön kühl. (die AiO ist ja jetzt sowas wie der Gehäuse OUT Lüfter)
700 U/min lässt sich bestimmt auch noch gut beim Surfen aushalten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Januar 2020)

Jo so ist perfekt....die Pumpe höre ich auch nicht auch mit 1700 umin 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## rigi87 (26. Januar 2020)

@kmf @Gurdi




kmf schrieb:


> Mit GPU-Z eigenes Bios der Graka auslesen und danach dieses File im MPT laden, dann hast deine Einträge.



Wie genau geht das?


EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, hab es raus.


----------



## rigi87 (26. Januar 2020)

@kmf @Gurdi

Hier nun die Daten...


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Januar 2020)

> Auf einem Video sieht man die Artefakte nicht, nur wenn ich ein Video mit dem Handy mache.


Das allerdings finde ich ziemlich merkwürdig. Nicht das es doch mit dem Monitor zusammenhängt. 
Habs gerade extra mal ausprobiert, der Fehler der bei mir auftritt in CoD sieht zwar genauso aus wie bei dir, ist aber im Video zu sehen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Januar 2020)

denen is wohl aufgefallen, dass die Karte doch ein bisschen schnell ist xD


"For those who buy the newer revisions of the XFX RX 5700 DD Ultra card, version 2.2 is now locked down to 1850 MHz max compared to the 2,000 MHz of V2.1."

Note: XFX RX 5700 DD Ultra v2.1 vs v2.2 : Amd


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Januar 2020)

Hab mal 4 Stunden den Cpuz Multithread Stabitest 4 Stunden laufen lassen.... Hier die Temps.... Könnte besser aber ist OK [emoji4]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> denen is wohl aufgefallen, dass die Karte doch ein bisschen schnell ist xD
> 
> 
> "For those who buy the newer revisions of the XFX RX 5700 DD Ultra card, version 2.2 is now locked down to 1850 MHz max compared to the 2,000 MHz of V2.1."
> ...



Naja, dann zieht man sich eben das alte schnelle Bios aus der Techpowerup Bios-Collection


----------



## Gurdi (26. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Naja, dann zieht man sich eben das alte schnelle Bios aus der Techpowerup Bios-Collection



Joh, uns hier hält sowas eh nicht auf 

@rigi87: Alles unverdächtig soweit. Du kannst mal die SOC Spannung auf 1150 anheben zum testen. Ich denke aber es liegt an deinem Panel, evtl. irgendwie eine Kombination mit der Navi. Wie gesagt, so was ist mir bisher aber noch nicht untergekommen. Als zweiter Versuch wenn das nicht hilft gehtst du bitte mal im ersten Reiter im MPT auf auf "Feature Control" und setzt dort mal einen Haken bei "LED_Display".

Sollte beides nicht helfen, hat entweder deine Karte eine Macke oder aber dein Panel.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (26. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Naja, dann zieht man sich eben das alte schnelle Bios aus der Techpowerup Bios-Collection



oder einfacher MPT ^^


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Januar 2020)

Gestern 2 Stunden Metro Exodus mit 1,045 Volt und max. 1850 Mhz gezockt. (Realer Takt 1770 bis 1810 Mhz)
Alles Bestens GPU 74/ 75 Grad 
TJunction max. 84 Grad

Memory nicht angefasst,- und denke exakt dort liegen die Probleme begraben,- sofern jener Stock läuft auch Keine Probleme bei mir.


----------



## jensihoffi (27. Januar 2020)

Ich bin aktuell immer noch am überlegen welche Grafikkarte es werden soll.
Schwanke noch zwischen der VII und einer 5700XT.

Ein Simracing Kollege möchte jetzt seine 3 Wochen alte RX 5700 XT 50TH Edition verkaufen da er auf ne 2080 Super wechseln will. 
Er möchte dafür 3 grüne Scheine haben.
Klingt eigentlich nicht schlecht, allerdings hat die Karte ja den nicht so tollen Kühler. Umbauen wollte ich ja nicht.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## EngineTS (27. Januar 2020)

Moin zusammen, 
ich brauche mal euren Rat. 
Ich hatte mir eigentlich ein Limit von Öcken gesetzt und wollte mit eigentlich eine RTX 2060 holen. 
Jetzt wurde ich hier mehr oder weniger überredet, eine Rx5700 zu holen....  so wie es nun mal ist je mehr man liest umso mehr verunsichert ist man aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Erstmal wollt ich die XFX RX 5700, ist bei NBB für 320€ ( hol ich selbst ab und spare versand ).  
Was bei der XFX bemängelt wird ist das viele Plastik. Wirkt die Karte wirklich so billig ?  Alternative ?
Wie verhalten sich die Temperaturen und Lautstärke ?

Hatte vorher eine GTX 770

Danke vorab.


----------



## EngineTS (27. Januar 2020)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Ich bin aktuell immer noch am überlegen welche Grafikkarte es werden soll.
> Schwanke noch zwischen der VII und einer 5700XT.
> 
> Ein Simracing Kollege möchte jetzt seine 3 Wochen alte RX 5700 XT 50TH Edition verkaufen da er auf ne 2080 Super wechseln will.
> ...



Du hast doch eine RTX 2070... ganz ehrlich dann würde ich kein Geld ausgeben für ne neue Graka die nur paar mehr Frames macht.


----------



## ddolor (27. Januar 2020)

Wie sieht es denn  mit dem aktuellen Treibern aus, gibt es noch Probleme? (RX5700 Red Devil @WQHD)
Aktuell hab ich noch den 19.12.1 drauf mit dem bin ich soweit zufrieden, aber auch nur wenn ich meinen 2. Monitor nicht einschalte.
Wenn ich den Monitor einschalte (60Hz 1080P) hat der Artefakte und auf dem Hauptmonitor (144Hz WQHD) kommen teilweise Blackscreens.

Keine Lust auf gebastel das der alte Treiber dann wieder drauf kommt wenn das Update auf 20.1.3 für die Katze ist.
Die neue Gui interessiert mich halt schon die mit dem Treiber mitkommt aber auf neue Probleme hab ich keine Lust 

Danke schon mal für Feedback.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Gestern 2 Stunden Metro Exodus mit 1,045 Volt und max. 1850 Mhz gezockt. (Realer Takt 1770 bis 1810 Mhz)
> Alles Bestens GPU 74/ 75 Grad
> TJunction max. 84 Grad
> 
> Memory nicht angefasst,- und denke exakt dort liegen die Probleme begraben,- sofern jener Stock läuft auch Keine Probleme bei mir.



Der Speicher ist echt zickig mit den neueren Treibern. Musste im Htpc auch etwas runter takten. Die Karte ist aber genau so schnell wie vorher mit meinen alten Settings im Benchmark trotz niedrigerer Taktrate. Entweder liegt das am PciEx 4.0 oder an schnelleren Treibern. 

Ich hab jetzt kürzlich an der Backplate auch WlPads für den Speicher angebracht, hat immerhin gute 4 Grad auf dem Mem gebracht


----------



## jensihoffi (27. Januar 2020)

EngineTS schrieb:


> Du hast doch eine RTX 2070... ganz ehrlich dann würde ich kein Geld ausgeben für ne neue Graka die nur paar mehr Frames macht.



Das Thema hatten wir hier schon, ich brauch eigentlich keine neue Karte, aber manchmal möchte man halt was anderes haben


----------



## openSUSE (27. Januar 2020)

Kann man doch machen, bin günstig zu einer rtx2070 Super gekommen, war Austausch gegen eine Navi und der Rückversand wurde abgelehnt wegen EINEM Tag. 
Ich schau mir gerade die frametimes an und was ich bis jetzt so sehe muss sich die Navi da wirklich nicht verstecken.

OT: Ist das nun ein Fehler wegen dem alten System oder nutz Nvidia immer noch kein MSI?


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Januar 2020)

> Wie sieht es denn  mit dem aktuellen Treibern aus, gibt es noch Probleme? (RX5700 Red Devil @WQHD)
> Aktuell hab ich noch den 19.12.1 drauf mit dem bin ich soweit zufrieden,  aber auch nur wenn ich meinen 2. Monitor nicht einschalte.


Wenn du mit dem zufrieden bist, dann behalte ihn doch drauf. Mach ich zur Zeit auch und ich bin sogar noch auf 19.11.3
Wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte würd ich zwar gerne rumtesten aber die Zeit fehlt. Von daher seh ich keinen Nachteil wenn man einfach erstmal nen älteren Treiber nutzt. Bei mir läuft alles.


> Erstmal wollt ich die XFX RX 5700, ist bei NBB für 320€ ( hol ich selbst ab und spare versand ).
> Was bei der XFX bemängelt wird ist das viele Plastik. Wirkt die Karte wirklich so billig ?  Alternative ?
> Wie verhalten sich die Temperaturen und Lautstärke ?


Nimm die Sapphire Pulse. Viel mehr kostet die auch nicht und da kannste wenigstens sicher sein, dass du n tolles Custom Modell bekommst.


----------



## jensihoffi (27. Januar 2020)

Die Frage ist ja, lohnt sich der Ref Kühler bei der XT?

Hatte Anfang letzten Jahres ne V56 Airboost von MSi, leider kein Glück mit gehabt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Januar 2020)

> Die Frage ist ja, lohnt sich der Ref Kühler bei der XT?


Stehst du auf leise Karten und gute Temperaturen? Dann nein 
Ich hab ne Ref XT verbaut und leise und kühl ist anders. Wenn dir nicht die Ohren abfallen sollen dann landest du mit Sicherheit bei min. ~100°C Hotspot.
Bist du Lautstärkeunempfindlich und dir sind die Temps größtenteils egal solange sie nicht in den kritischen Bereich kommen? Dann ja, greif zu.


----------



## jensihoffi (27. Januar 2020)

Also sagen wir mal so, meine 2070  ist nicht wirklich laut


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

Man kann jede Karte gangbar machen.Die AV hat ja nen selektierten Chip,damit sollte es kein Problem seinmit unervolting vernünftige Lautstärke hin zu bekommen. Da wirste evtl. ein paar Mhz einbüßen,die holst dir dann einfach mit ein wenig Speicher OC wieder und gut ist.

Bei ner ASIC von ~150W lassen sich die Chips mit der Ref. eigentlich sehr gut kühlen, mit Flüssigmetall kann man bei Navi auch noch gut was vom HotSpot rausholen. Bleibt man bei der standard ASIC der XT (180) dann sind mindestens 1900 Umdrehungen nötig wenn man nicht gerade FHD zockt.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. Januar 2020)

Also mit meiner subjektiven Lautstärke-einschätzung und Erfahrung mit der 5700XT AE büßt man mit dem Blower 
deutlich mehr als nur ein paar Mhz ein, wenn man ne nicht laute Karte haben wollte.
Mit dem Blower hab ich die Karte undervoltet und mit -35% Powertarget betrieben.

Der Blower + Flüssigmetall bringt aber wirklich etwas. Hatte hier dazu auch mal nen Test im Thread.

Edit:
AMD NAVI Laberthread

Edit 2:
Und zur not kann man zum Schluss noch immer einen Morpheus oder Wasserblock draufschnallen 
AMD NAVI Laberthread


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2020)

Beim Quiet-Bios mit 185W macht sicher ne U2 für 369€ auch viel mit.
8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
Kleiner 1,05V sollten selbst die älteren Modelle ohne Revision bei der Vram-Abdeckung dann noch ausreichend kühlen.
Die ganze Plastik würde ich entfernen und bei Bedarf 2x preiswerte 120er Artic drauf wie bei Coolviper-Modd. 

Sollte das noch net reichen kann man ja bei XFX gegen ne Neuere umtauschen.


----------



## jensihoffi (27. Januar 2020)

Wirklich silent muss sie ja nicht sein. Man kann ruhig hören das da was am arbeiten ist. Allerdings sollte sie meinen Junior nicht beim schlafen aufwecken ein Zimmer nebenan.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

Auf etwa 1700Mhz ist meine recht zahm mit der Spannung. Da reichen mir 950mv. Ab1800 wirds dann langsam ungemütlich.


----------



## jensihoffi (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf etwa 1700Mhz ist meine recht zahm mit der Spannung. Da reichen mir 950mv. Ab1800 wirds dann langsam ungemütlich.



Würde mich mal interessieren wie die Leistung (1700Mhz) sich dann gegen meine 2070 verhält in Spielen wie BF V zum Beispiel.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2020)

Alternativ im Outlet ne MSi RX5700XT Gaming X für 384€. 
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X , Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI

MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X review - DX12: Battlefield V


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

jensihoffi schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie die Leistung (1700Mhz) sich dann gegen meine 2070 verhält in Spielen wie BF V zum Beispiel.



Kann was Benchen wenn du willst, hab SOTR,ACO und Forza Horizon 4 auf dem HTPC mit integriertem Benchmark. In BF5 ist die Navi eh schneller, da sind die Radeons einfach klar in Front.


----------



## jensihoffi (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann was Benchen wenn du willst, hab SOTR,ACO und Forza Horizon 4 auf dem HTPC mit integriertem Benchmark. In BF5 ist die Navi eh schneller, da sind die Radeons einfach klar in Front.



Die Spiele habe ich alle ned 

BF V und Simulationen wie iRacing sind so meins.


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

Am Ende tun sich beide Karten nicht weh, aber RIS und VSR ist halb einfach ne Wonne und superpraktisch einsetzbar. Meiner Meinung nach der Hauptvorteil aktuell bei den Radeon.


----------



## RX480 (27. Januar 2020)

Im Luxx gabs ne interessante Beobachtung beim Timespy@Tesselation AMD-optimiert = valid.
Motkachler@56Dragon siehe Post#10394
[Sammelthread] - AMD RX VEGA Sammelthread + FAQ | Seite 347 | Forum de Luxx
Evtl. hat AMD den Tessfaktor im 20.1.3 geä. oder 3dMark ist jetzt anders!?


----------



## openSUSE (27. Januar 2020)

AMD Optimiert bedeutet max64 und Programm wählt.

Der Benchmark kommt schon länger damit klar. Stellst du den Faktor runter ist es nicht mehr valid.


----------



## blautemple (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Am Ende tun sich beide Karten nicht weh, aber RIS und VSR ist halb einfach ne Wonne und superpraktisch einsetzbar. Meiner Meinung nach der Hauptvorteil aktuell bei den Radeon.



Wobei Nvidia das beides ebenfalls direkt über den Treiber unterstützt


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Am Ende tun sich beide Karten nicht weh, aber *RIS und VSR* ist halb einfach ne Wonne und superpraktisch einsetzbar. *Meiner Meinung nach der Hauptvorteil aktuell bei den Radeon*.



Was für ein Vorteil? Bei der Nvidia hat er doch auch GIS und DSR.



Gurdi schrieb:


> In BF5 ist die Navi eh schneller, da sind die Radeons einfach klar in Front.



1-2% ist klar im Vorteil ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man sich mit der 5700 wohler fühlt als mit der 2070 muß man eben tauschen.


----------



## rigi87 (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @rigi87: Alles unverdächtig soweit. Du kannst mal die SOC Spannung auf 1150 anheben zum testen. Ich denke aber es liegt an deinem Panel, evtl. irgendwie eine Kombination mit der Navi. Wie gesagt, so was ist mir bisher aber noch nicht untergekommen. Als zweiter Versuch wenn das nicht hilft gehtst du bitte mal im ersten Reiter im MPT auf auf "Feature Control" und setzt dort mal einen Haken bei "LED_Display".
> 
> Sollte beides nicht helfen, hat entweder deine Karte eine Macke oder aber dein Panel.



@Gurdi
Ich tippe auf die GPU weil mit einem anderen Monitor treten die Probleme auch auf.

Danke


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2020)

... kurze Info für alle die mit Ihrer NAVI die Grundlagenforschung unterstützen wollten: seit kurzem wird die NAVI bei Folding@Home unterstützt. Eine kleine Einstellung macht es möglich - *kuckst du hier *


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

DSR ist halb einfach total unpraktisch und GIS nicht so gut wie RIS, zudem kein Upscaler.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Januar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> ... kurze Info für alle die mit Ihrer NAVI die Grundlagenforschung unterstützen wollten: seit kurzem wird die NAVI bei Folding@Home unterstützt. Eine kleine Einstellung macht es möglich - *kuckst du hier *



rechnet Navi10 bei Folding@Home eig richtig?


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> DSR ist halb einfach total unpraktisch .


Inwiefern?


----------



## blautemple (27. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Und wieso RIS besser als das Nvidia Pendant sein soll würde mich auch mal interessieren. Die gängigen Portale sehen die beiden auf einem Niveau 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Januar 2020)

Meine Pulse hat Stock 1,046 Volt
Für 1850 Mhz eingestellt im Wattman brauche ich 1,040 Volt, aber dann kommen  ---Abstürze
  --->  mit 1,045 Volt läuft es durch  (Metro über 2 Stunden in WHQD)

@Gurdi

Wenn ein Guter Chip, was bräuchte ich dann für die 1850 bis 1900 Mhz bei der 5700 OHNE ! XT
Danke!


----------



## hks1981 (27. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Meine Pulse hat Stock 1,046 Volt
> Für 1850 Mhz eingestellt im Wattman brauche ich 1,040 Volt, aber dann kommen  ---Abstürze
> --->  mit 1,045 Volt läuft es durch  (Metro über 2 Stunden in WHQD)
> 
> ...



Was willst du jetzt wissen? Du hast 1850 bei 1,045 eingestellt! Was nützt dir jetzt das ein guter Chip eventuell dies bei 1v schafft? Ich werde aus deinen Posts nicht schlau.


----------



## brooker (27. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> rechnet Navi10 bei Folding@Home eig richtig?



Natürlich!


----------



## ATIR290 (27. Januar 2020)

Das die Karte leiser, vor Allem aber kühler bliebe
Doch bin ich mit 75 GPU und 84 Tjunction im guten Mittelfeld.
Wird eh durch BIG Navi abgelöst, sofern schnell genug wird.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Januar 2020)

Hab nochmal was ausprobiert. Je 3 Stunden Cpuz Stresstest, einmal mit PBO und einmal pbo eingeschaltet. 4 Grad unterschied weil er sich mehr Spannung genehmigt bei keine 0,5ghz mehr takt..

Aber im R20 Nacht es bis 200 Punkte aus...... In Games müsste ich mal testen ob es mehr takt bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Januar 2020)

brooker schrieb:


> Natürlich!



mkay

bei SETI@Home scheinen se ja fehlerhafte Ergibnisse zu berechnen


Edit: gerade nochmal nachgeschaut ... scheint wohl mittlerweile vernünftig zu laufen

AMD Radeon "Navi" OpenCL Bug Makes it Unfit for SETI@Home - Seite 3


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Januar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hab nochmal was ausprobiert. Je 3 Stunden Cpuz Stresstest, einmal mit PBO und einmal pbo eingeschaltet. 4 Grad unterschied weil er sich mehr Spannung genehmigt bei keine 0,5ghz mehr takt..
> 
> Aber im R20 Nacht es bis 200 Punkte aus...... In Games müsste ich mal testen ob es mehr takt bringt
> 
> ...


Hier mal ohne PBO... Aber zu pbo merke ich nun auch nicht wirklich keinen Unterschied vom takt her da es sowieso schwankt... Temps sind identisch da meine Grafikkarte den Innenraum aufheizt. Ist in 1080p gezockt worden, aber alles auf max was geht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Januar 2020)

AMD Radeon Adrenalin 2020 20.1.4 - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (27. Januar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Meine Pulse hat Stock 1,046 Volt
> Für 1850 Mhz eingestellt im Wattman brauche ich 1,040 Volt, aber dann kommen  ---Abstürze
> --->  mit 1,045 Volt läuft es durch  (Metro über 2 Stunden in WHQD)
> 
> ...



Fast exakt das selbe habe ich auch derzeit eingestellt, dazu offenes PT. Ich fahre aktuell 1880 mit 1074 und 1860 auf dem Speicher.
Dein Chip ist entsprechend ein Chip mittlerer Qualität, wobei ich natürlich auch recht hohe Temps habe mit der Ref.

Ich würde einen Wert zwischen 1050-1100 empfehlen für die nonXT, dazu den Speicher vorsichtig ausloten. Der Speicher läuft besser mit einer etwas höheren SOC Spannung, mehr als 1,1 sind dann aber meist schon Kontraproduktiv, wahrscheinlich weil der SOC selbst dann zunehmend erhitzt. Das ist zwar unkritisch, verträgt sich aber anscheinend nicht so dolle. Die XT hat sogar 1,2V.



blautemple schrieb:


> Und wieso RIS besser als das Nvidia Pendant sein soll würde mich auch mal interessieren. Die gängigen Portale sehen die beiden auf einem Niveau
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hab ich doch bereits erwähnt, Upscaling, außerdem ist die Qualität minimal besser meiner Meinung nach und die Leistungseinbußen sind geringer.
VSR ist sowohl qualitativ besser was allein schon technisch bedingt ist, als auch wesentlich einfacher zu verwenden, ich kann einfach die passende Auflösung in jedem Spiel wählen wenn aktiv.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> als auch wesentlich einfacher zu verwenden, ich kann einfach die passende Auflösung in jedem Spiel wählen wenn aktiv.



is bei DSR auch so


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> als auch wesentlich einfacher zu verwenden, ich kann einfach die passende Auflösung in jedem Spiel wählen wenn aktiv.



Und Du meinst das ist bei Nvidia anders?
Auszug von PCGH
*Pro/Kontra: Kaufen Sie eine Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte, wenn Sie ...
... das flexibelste Downsampling (DSR) in allen Spielen nutzen möchten.

*Die Auflösungen die ich verwenden könnte. Einmal im Treiber eingestellt immer aktiv bis zum nächsten  Treiberwelchel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sogar wie in so alten Spielen wie S.T.A.L.K.E.R wird das angeboten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Und Du meinst das ist bei Nvidia anders?
> Auszug von PCGH
> *Pro/Kontra: Kaufen Sie eine Nvidia-Geforce-Grafikkarte, wenn Sie ...
> ... das flexibelste Downsampling (DSR) in allen Spielen nutzen möchten.
> ...



Das bestreitet ja auch keiner, ich sag ja, es ist einfach komfortabler zu nutzen auf den Radeons. Vor allem in Kombi mit dem Overlay. Das sind auch nur Nuancen in der Technik und für die meisten sicherlich nicht Kauf entscheidend.
Dennoch, ich übertakte ja keine Karte mal als Beispiel um 20% um dann nachher mir 5% zu klauen durch nen Sharpener und VSR liefert einfach die bessere Qualität.
Es ist wie so oft bei einem Vergleich, ein wenig hier, ein wenig da.

Ich will jetzt aber nicht wieder den Debatte über das Thema vom Zaun brechen, beide Ansätze sind mehr als brauchbar und mit die besten Fortschritte der letzten Zeit beim Thema GraKa.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Januar 2020)

Kann man bei AMD auch die Glättung einstellen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (28. Januar 2020)

Beim Naschschärfen? Klar.


----------



## IphoneBenz (28. Januar 2020)

Bei VSR.


----------



## DARPA (28. Januar 2020)

AMDs VSR nutzt keinen Gauss Filter, daher benötigt man keinen Schärferegler.
Das ist auch der Vorteil von VSR, jeder Faktor sieht gleich gut aus. Bei DSR finde ich eigentlich nur Faktor 2x2 gut (z.B. UHD -> FHD).
Da VSR aber über Hardware Scaler realisiert wird, hängen die möglichen Faktoren von der GPU ab. 
Mit DSR kann man allgemein mehr Auflösungen wählen, bei VSR ist aber die Qualität besser.

Ich habe beides in den letzten Jahren ausgiebig getestet


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2020)

Beim neuen Treiber sind 2 am Rand erwähnte Dinge interessant.

Known Issues:
A loss of display with working audio may be experienced on a limited number of displays when performing a mode change on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products. Also müsste man mal beobachten was in dem Game bei sonem Crash passiert. Müsste ja Fenster/Vollbild oder Hz wechseln!?
Ob man hinterher noch per 2x ALT+Enter wieder den Mode wechseln kann?

Interessant ist sicher auch RainbowSixSiege@Vulkan und die Vorbereitung im Treiber für GRB@Vulkan.(hoffentlich bald per Patch) Das wäre gut für schwache CPU´s bzgl. DrawCallLimit.
Vulkan support is coming to Rainbow Six: Siege to boost PC performance | OC3D News

btw.
Die U3 gibts für 399€:
8GB XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC III Ultra ,GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI 3Fan retail - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
Falls Coolviper mal wieder was zum Basteln braucht. (2x140 vorn und 1x120 auf die Backplate ???)
Da könnte man ja 3 Lü. über den vorh. Anschluss nutzen.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> AMDs VSR nutzt keinen Gauss Filter, daher benötigt man keinen Schärferegler.
> Das ist auch der Vorteil von VSR, jeder Faktor sieht gleich gut aus. Bei DSR finde ich eigentlich nur Faktor 2x2 gut (z.B. UHD -> FHD).
> Da VSR aber über Hardware Scaler realisiert wird, hängen die möglichen Faktoren von der GPU ab.
> Mit DSR kann man allgemein mehr Auflösungen wählen, bei VSR ist aber die Qualität besser.
> ...



Danke,mir fehlte heute morgen die Zeit das ausführlicher zu Schreiben


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Januar 2020)

kann man mit VSR bei nem 4K Monitor eig ne 8K Auflösung auswählen?


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2020)

edit:
Wie funzt dann eigentlich Integerscaling so 1080p-->2160p?

Für 8k wäre ja kaum noch opt. Gewinn bei den Texturen.
Daher, falls es das Game zulässt(fps), könnte man 4k + 2xSSAA(per Treiber) nehmen.
Vermutlich ist das sogar 2,25 fach statt 2x. Sah früher mal im CoJ-Benchmark sehr gut aus.
2,25x2,25= ca. 5-fache Pixelmenge


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> kann man mit VSR bei nem 4K Monitor eig ne 8K Auflösung auswählen?



Auf meinen Panels war stets maximal 5k machbar.Man kann aber Auflösungskalierung in den Spielen selbst noch zusätzlich verwenden um das hoch zu schrauben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Januar 2020)

> Known Issues:
> A loss of display with working audio may be experienced on a limited number of displays when performing a mode change


Das Ding ist, eigentlich wäre das ja nicht weiter schlimm, weil wer wechselt das während dem Zocken? 
Das Problem ist nur und das hatte ich tatsächlich auch schon, bei diversen Spielen hat sich mMn Vollbild/Fenster von selbst umgeschaltet. Man sah plötzlich kurz die Taskleiste, es entstand ein Ruckler, dann lief das Spiel kurz weiter und dann -> Blackscreen. 
Kam früher mal vor, ich mein es war bei GTA5. In Letzter Zeit aber nichts mehr von gemerkt. 

Alt Enter hat bei mir noch nie funktioniert. Hab ich ausnahmslos bei jedem Blackscreen probiert.


----------



## Coolviper (28. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die U3 gibts für 399€:
> 8GB XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC III Ultra ,GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI 3Fan retail - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
> Falls Coolviper mal wieder was zum Basteln braucht. (2x140 vorn und 1x120 auf die Backplate ???)
> Da könnte man ja 3 Lü. über den vorh. Anschluss nutzen.



Ich habe erstmal eine Zotac 2080 Super, die ich bei Hardwareluxx gewonnen habe. Die steht erstmal zum Verkauf.
Danach kommt eine Nitro+ oder Red Devil 
@Edit;
oder XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Thicc III Ultra


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2020)

Wow!
Dein Bekanntenkreis kann sich freuen, bekommt immer schön getweakte Grakas von Dir.

@ATIR
Da Du ja auch im Luxx unterwegs bist, hast Du sicher schon gesehen #626, 
was ne sehr gute 5700 Ultra an UVen so mitmacht.(verschiedene Settings@Standardtakt)

2000@981mV = echt gut (ohne Leistungseinbuße)
[Sammelthread] - AMD Navi Sammelthread + FAQ | Seite 21 | Forum de Luxx
(da machen sich selektierte Chips bezahlt)


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

Nicht übel, 2Ghz bei nicht mal 1V ist schon wirklich gut.


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2020)

Effektiv dann 1953 in sup4k, falls seine Tab stimmt.(vllt. hilft Ihm 150W im MPT stabiler zu werden)

Interessant ist, das Er auch die SOC TDC auf 10A runternehmen konnte.
mtraj bei guru3d hatte mit seiner XT@h2o auch schon sowas gemacht.

Evtl. kann man mit ner nur normal guten Air auf 12A gehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Januar 2020)

> Nicht übel, 2Ghz bei nicht mal 1V ist schon wirklich gut.


Wow. Das hat mich jetzt motiviert 
Ein bisschen langweilig ist mir auch, deshalb hau ich jetzt einfach mal den ganz neuen Treiber drauf und bin dann mal gespannt ob das irgendwas verändert hat für mein UV Profil 
Letztes stabiles Setting: 1946@1056
Treiber: 19.11.3, alles danach lief mies und noch instabiler. 

So Adrenalin 20.1.4 , zeig was du kannst!


----------



## RX480 (28. Januar 2020)

Das war aber ne selektierte nonXT. Von daher bei Dir keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## Gurdi (28. Januar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Effektiv dann 1953 in sup4k, falls seine Tab stimmt.(vllt. hilft Ihm 150W im MPT stabiler zu werden)
> 
> Interessant ist, das Er auch die SOC TDC auf 10A runternehmen konnte.
> mtraj bei guru3d hatte mit seiner XT@h2o auch schon sowas gemacht.
> ...



Ich glaube die TDC Werte gehen nicht mehr, ich konnte keinerlei Änderung feststellen als ich kürzlich ausgelotet habe.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Januar 2020)

> Das war aber ne selektierte nonXT. Von daher bei Dir keine Wunder erwarten.


Oh, ne so meint ich das auch nicht  Son guter UV Wert gibt einem aber Lust mal wieder was zu benchen 
Ich wär schon zufrieden wenn überhaupt mein altes Setting mit dem neuen Treiber stable ist


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Oh, ne so meint ich das auch nicht  Son guter UV Wert gibt einem aber Lust mal wieder was zu benchen
> Ich wär schon zufrieden wenn überhaupt mein altes Setting mit dem neuen Treiber stable ist



Meines war es nicht.


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2020)

Der 20.1.4 ist im FS auch rel. schnell. Ein Kollege mit Vega-LC kommt fast wieder an den 19.3 ran.
Da kann es schon sein, das man mit dem Takt ein mue runter muss ohne Fps zu verlieren.
RX Vega Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! (cont.) | Page 52 | guru3D Forums

edit: Der Post vom Luxx hat ja auch ein Update, da steht, das Er inGame mit 990mV spielt.
981,25mV eff.  vs. 990=993,75mV eff. sind immerhin 2 Spannunsgsteps a 6,25mV mehr.
Da ist so ein Ergebnis vom sup4k net automatisch Gamestable.


----------



## Gurdi (29. Januar 2020)

Hmm hab den neusten noch nicht drauf. Mal testen.


----------



## RX480 (29. Januar 2020)

Für RainbowSixSiege lohnt sich der Treiber sicher wg. Vulkan.
YouTube
HiSN mit seinem TR kommt auch wesentlich besser in Fahrt.
News - Rainbow Six Siege: Patch 4.3 unterstuetzt erstmals auch die Vulkan-API| Seite 4 | ComputerBase Forum
Das könnte bei Deinem 3900X auch richtig gut aussehen.
Mit schwächeren CPU´s soundso.

Wieso PCGH nix zum RainbowSixSiege-Vulkan-Patch in den News sagt ist schon merkwürdig.
Man könnte ja auch mal nachbenchen.

oder
Der eine User hier hatte doch Klötzchen am Himmel in RDR2.
Evtl. hilft der Treiber auch dabei.
Fixed Issues
Red Dead Redemption 2™ may experience square or blocky textures on some terrain during gameplay when using Vulkan® API.

Ob die Stabilität in allen Games besser als mit dem 19.12.1 ist kann nur Jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Januar 2020)

YouTube

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Coolviper (29. Januar 2020)

So,meine neue ist bestellt, guter Preis würde ich behaupten. Mal schauen was ich da verbessern kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2020)

Die Taichi gibts jetzt auch preiswerter für 409€:
8GB ASRock RX 5700XT Taichi X8 OC+ DDR6 HDMI/3xDP (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## EyRaptor (30. Januar 2020)

Da wäre mir die Nitro+ aber lieber


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Januar 2020)

Falls das hier irgendwo schon steht, dann entschtuldige, aber was haltet ihr eigentlich von der hier?
XFX Radeon RX 5700 DD Ultra ab €'*'318,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Für ne non XT ist die ja echt am günstigsten im Moment. Kann die mit der Pulse mithalten oder hat die die selben Probleme wie die U2?

20.1.4 läuft bei mir übrigens bisher mit meinem alten UV Profil  
Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen zu gucken ob mehr geht. Folgt die Tage noch


----------



## Elistaer (30. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Da wäre mir die Nitro+ aber lieber


Naja in den Tests der meisten Karten liegt die Taichi auf zur Nitro das Design ist was anderes wobei hätte ich nicht die RED Devil  würde die Taichi gut zu meinem Mainboard passen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Coolviper (30. Januar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Falls das hier irgendwo schon steht, dann entschtuldige, aber was haltet ihr eigentlich von der hier?
> XFX Radeon RX 5700 DD Ultra ab €'*'318,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Für ne non XT ist die ja echt am günstigsten im Moment. Kann die mit der Pulse mithalten oder hat die die selben Probleme wie die U2?



Ich habe die Karte bis vor kurzem gehabt. Kannst du dir meine letzte Postings anschauen. Eine gute Karte, hab sie aber mit ghettomod betrieben,deshalb weiß ich nicht,wie gut der stock Kühler/Lüfter ist.



Elistaer schrieb:


> Naja in den Tests der meisten Karten liegt die Taichi auf zur Nitro das Design ist was anderes wobei hätte ich nicht die RED Devil würde die Taichi gut zu meinem Mainboard passen



Ich habe mir überlegt diese Karte zu holen,aber irgendwie ist mir die Fa. Asrock noch zu "grün" was Grafikkarten angeht.
Hier ein guter Vergleich der Navi Karten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2020)

Jo, 
als Veganer ist man traditionell net ganz so gut auf Asus oder GB zu sprechen. Von Vega@Asrock+MSi habe ich aber nix prinzipiell Schlechtes gehört.(gehe jetzt mal nur von den Usern im UVing-Thread aus)

Die Taichi wäre insofern interessanter als ne normale Nitro, falls der Chip selektiert ist.
dito die U3 von XFX


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (30. Januar 2020)

Hab mir heute auch eine Nitro+ bestellt. Hoffentlich funktioniert sie dann auch größere Probleme


----------



## Gurdi (30. Januar 2020)

Mein Bruder hat die Taichi, ist ne schicke und flotte Karte. @Stock aber nicht die leiseste, mit leichter PL Anpassung aber kein Thema, Power hat der Kühler alle mal.


----------



## Elistaer (30. Januar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat die Taichi, ist ne schicke und flotte Karte. @Stock aber nicht die leiseste, mit leichter PL Anpassung aber kein Thema, Power hat der Kühler alle mal.


Die Taichi hat gegenüber Sapphire, Asus, PowerColor  noch den Vorteil das der mittlere Lüfter umgekehrt dreht was die Kühlung verbessert also auch als wirklicher Newcomer ist AsRock schon bei den großen angekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Coolviper (30. Januar 2020)

Bei der Nitro+ dreht sich der mittlere Lüfter recht´s rum, die beiden großen links rum


----------



## RX480 (30. Januar 2020)

Dann gibts ja kaum noch Was für Dich zu tun!?
(wirst doch net extra den Kühler abnehmen für LM)


----------



## Coolviper (30. Januar 2020)

Früher oder später wird der Kühler abgenommen  Erstmal wird die Karte stock getestet.
Ich muss nur noch herausfinden welche Belegung der Stecker der Karte hat, damit ich mein Lüfter-Adapter anschließen kann. Bei der Asus Vega hat das sofort gepasst (Bild1)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elistaer (30. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Früher oder später wird der Kühler abgenommen  Erstmal wird die Karte stock getestet.
> Ich muss nur noch herausfinden welche Belegung der Stecker der Karte hat, damit ich mein Lüfter-Adapter anschließen kann. Bei der Asus Vega hat das sofort gepasst (Bild1)
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht nach rgb header aus daneben ist der Lüfter Anschluss 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Coolviper (30. Januar 2020)

Das wäre natürlich perfekt


----------



## Elistaer (30. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich perfekt


8 pin braucht kein Lüfter aber bei ARGB ist es eine andere Sache wegen Strom und adressieren der strips. Zur Taichi da hatte ich mich verrannt die XFX u3 hatte den gegenläufigen Lüfter my bad

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Coolviper (30. Januar 2020)

Ich dachte der 8-Pin wäre Lüfter mit RGB kombiniert. Schau ma mal ,ich kann ja messen,wo was raus kommt.


----------



## Elistaer (30. Januar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Ich dachte der 8-Pin wäre Lüfter mit RGB kombiniert. Schau ma mal ,ich kann ja messen,wo was raus kommt.


Dann teste es aus das ist das beste 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (31. Januar 2020)

R6S läuft gut in VLK: ca. 20Fps mehr in WQHD mit der XT
Vulkan in Rainbow Six Siege Tested - A major boost for modern graphics cards | 1440p Testing | GPU & Displays | OC3D Review


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Januar 2020)

ist 6950xt verfügbar oder 4900x?! 
will endlich aufrüsten

edit: 6900xt wäre auch genug für den anfang


----------



## EyRaptor (31. Januar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ist 6950xt verfügbar oder 4900x?!
> will endlich aufrüsten
> 
> edit: 6900xt wäre auch genug für den anfang



?????? Wat willste? 


Nur weil du jetzt auf Hardware aufrüsten willst, die vllt. in Zukunft irgendwann verfügbar ist, wird das nicht schneller gehen.
Dein Post hier und im Turing Thread bringt irgendwie absolut garnichts ...


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Januar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> ist 6950xt verfügbar oder 4900x?!
> will endlich aufrüsten
> 
> edit: 6900xt wäre auch genug für den anfang


What?
Es ist noch nicht mal eine 5900XT verfügbar und du redest von 6900XT?


----------



## NeroNobody (31. Januar 2020)

Hallo, 
ich hätte eine kurze frage bzgl. meiner 5700 Xt Pulse. Ist es normal bzw bedenklich, dass die Karte relativ häufig bis auf 2070 MHz hochranktet und dabei Hotspot Temps um die 90-95 erreicht? Case ist eilt recht ordentlich belüftet. 

Gruß


----------



## Oi!Olli (31. Januar 2020)

Nein.


----------



## EyRaptor (31. Januar 2020)

2070 mhz ist zwar ein eher ungewöhnlich hoher (opportunistic max) boost, aber bedenktlich ist es nicht.


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Januar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Nur weil du jetzt auf Hardware aufrüsten willst, die vllt. in Zukunft irgendwann verfügbar ist, wird das nicht schneller gehen.
> Dein Post hier und im Turing Thread bringt irgendwie absolut garnichts ...


habe NAVI mit Turing verwechselt, konnte dann die post auch nicht mehr löschen... 
"in Zukunft irgendwann verfügbar" klingt nicht besonders motivierend. möchte jetzt aufrüsten, sofort ^^ 


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> What?
> Es ist noch nicht mal eine 5900XT verfügbar und du redest von 6900XT?


5x war 2019, 2020 folgt 6x. oder?


----------



## blautemple (31. Januar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> "in Zukunft irgendwann verfügbar" klingt nicht besonders motivierend. möchte jetzt aufrüsten, sofort ^^
> 
> 5x war 2019, 2020 folgt 6x. oder?



Kannst du doch, kauf dir ne 2080 Ti...

Und woher sollen wir wissen wie die neuen GPUs heißen...


----------



## RNG_AGESA (31. Januar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Kannst du doch, kauf dir ne 2080 Ti...


 geld verbrennen ist nicht meine intention, so kurz vor AMPERE/BigNavi-release..



blautemple schrieb:


> Und woher sollen wir wissen wie die neuen GPUs heißen...


 hast du auch wieder recht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. Januar 2020)

So habe es endlich mal geschafft den Rear Luffi umzudrehen..... Mmmhhhh habe beides 3 Stunden laufen lassen. Das komische ist das die graka und die anderen Komponenten nun viel heißer werden nur die CPU bis 3 Grad Kühler. Ich denke in Games wird die Grafikkarte auch wärmer... Teste ich morgen mal. So mit rear rein pustend sieht optisch auch echt nicht schick aus... Werde morgen in game so mit rear rein testen und wenn die graka dann auch wärmer wird, dann drehe ich wieder um[emoji6]

Werde die Tage auch mal meine WB3 gegen die Enermax Luffis tauschen und testen ob diese genauso gut kühlen [emoji16]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (1. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So habe es endlich mal geschafft den Rear Luffi umzudrehen..... Mmmhhhh habe beides 3 Stunden laufen lassen. Das komische ist das die graka und die anderen Komponenten nun viel heißer werden nur die CPU bis 3 Grad Kühler. Ich denke in Games wird die Grafikkarte auch wärmer... Teste ich morgen mal. So mit rear rein pustend sieht optisch auch echt nicht schick aus... Werde morgen in game so mit rear rein testen und wenn die graka dann auch wärmer wird, dann drehe ich wieder um[emoji6]
> 
> Werde die Tage auch mal meine WB3 gegen die Enermax Luffis tauschen und testen ob diese genauso gut kühlen [emoji16]
> 
> ...



Oh Wunder oh Wunder  das habe ich die ganze Zeit geschrieben. Der Rear verwirbelt jetzt den Kamineffekt und das wars. Die warme Luft wird jetzt zur Seite gedrückt zum NT die extrem langsam dreht und die warme Luft nicht gut abziehen kann, also wird es immer mehr und mehr und damit über kurz oder lang wird es etwas wärmer im Gehäuse.

Den Rear lasst man eigentlich nur reinpusten, wenn man vorne den Radi hat der rauspustet also spiegelverkehrt, damit kühle Luft rein kommt und nach vorne gesaugt werden kann. 

Ich habe schon sehr viel Zeit mit Lüftern und Airflow verbracht und der Rear rein hat bei mir und den vielen Gehäusen die ich hatte nie was gebracht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Oh Wunder oh Wunder  das habe ich die ganze Zeit geschrieben. Der Rear verwirbelt jetzt den Kamineffekt und das wars. Die warme Luft wird jetzt zur Seite gedrückt zum NT die extrem langsam dreht und die warme Luft nicht gut abziehen kann, also wird es immer mehr und mehr und damit über kurz oder lang wird es etwas wärmer im Gehäuse.
> 
> Den Rear lasst man eigentlich nur reinpusten, wenn man vorne den Radi hat der rauspustet also spiegelverkehrt, damit kühle Luft rein kommt und nach vorne gesaugt werden kann.
> 
> Ich habe schon sehr viel Zeit mit Lüftern und Airflow verbracht und der Rear rein hat bei mir und den vielen Gehäusen die ich hatte nie was gebracht.


Jo ich konnte mir das auch schon denken.... Aber neugierig war ich trotzdem [emoji16]

Bin mal gespannt ob meine WB3 den Radi auch so gut kühlen kann..... Da WB3 ja noch leiser sind als die von Enermax.... Und auch schöner leuchten [emoji847]

Ich denke aber die Enermax haben mehr Druck 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RNG_AGESA (1. Februar 2020)

wenn doch nur alles so einfach wäre wie airflow! 
Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse

140mm lüfter im test
YouTube

das beste prinzip


Spoiler



spoiler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Februar 2020)

@hks1981 

Dann nützt mir bei meiner Radeon 5700 Pulse an der Rückseite hinten kein 80mm Lüfter für Frischluft etwas.
Derzeit zieht er die warme Luft nach draussen,- aber da warme Luft aufsteigt müsste der Lüfter ober der Karte sitzen. Dort ist bereits ein 120mm Noctua 1700 PWM verbaut.
Somit müsste der 80mm Lüfter unterhalb für Frischluft sorgen.

PS: Durch das Ausblasen der Luft werden auch die Pulse Lüfter behindert.


----------



## hks1981 (1. Februar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @hks1981
> 
> Dann nützt mir bei meiner Radeon 5700 Pulse an der Rückseite hinten kein 80mm Lüfter für Frischluft etwas.
> Derzeit zieht er die warme Luft nach draussen,- aber da warme Luft aufsteigt müsste der Lüfter ober der Karte sitzen. Dort ist bereits ein 120mm Noctua 1700 PWM verbaut.
> ...



Den 80er auf die Backplate wäre vernünftiger als Luft reinzulassen wo gerade 2 Lüfter der Karte versuchen Luft anzusaugen wo aber von der Seite Querluft kommt. Wenn du hinten einen Lüfter hast dann würde dieser nur was bringen also raussaugend wenn deine Karte eine Referenz wäre ansonsten ist es hinderlich.

Bei der Pulse wenn du diesen unten bei den Lüftern hast von der Pulse ziehst du nix warmes raus sondern was kühles denn warm wird diese bei der GPU und Backplate.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2020)

So hab den Rear wieder umgedreht.... Nun sind due Temps auch wieder gut [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (1. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So hab den Rear wieder umgedreht.... Nun sind due Temps auch wieder gut [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Wenn dir mal wieder langweilig ist baue deine WB3 auf den Radiator. Der Druck ist minimal schlechter als die Enermax und du wirst bei gleicher Drehzahl keinen Unterschied feststellen!

Habe meine Corsairlüfter die bei meiner 100i dabei waren gegen billige Arctic F12 Lüfter getauscht, weil die Corsair dinger extrem laut waren und habe trotzdem perfekte Temps. Gestern wieder gesehen 4 Stunden RDR2 und CPU lustige 61c bei 68c Graka.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wenn dir mal wieder langweilig ist baue deine WB3 auf den Radiator. Der Druck ist minimal schlechter als die Enermax und du wirst bei gleicher Drehzahl keinen Unterschied feststellen!
> 
> Habe meine Corsairlüfter die bei meiner 100i dabei waren gegen billige Arctic F12 Lüfter getauscht, weil die Corsair dinger extrem laut waren und habe trotzdem perfekte Temps. Gestern wieder gesehen 4 Stunden RDR2 und CPU lustige 61c bei 68c Graka.


Bis 1000 umin sind die Enermax sehr angenehm.... Ich höre eh nix beim zogge... Hab ja meine DT 990 am Ohr [emoji16]

Im idle bei 700 bis 800umin silent....

Bei einigen games habe ich sogar unter 60 Grad.... Sonst so zwischen 60 und 67 Grad max.... alle luffis dann aber auch nicht mehr als 950 umin... Nach Stunden zogge... Ist OK [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (1. Februar 2020)

Super Temps! Würde sogar diese nur mit max. 900 drehen lassen, sollte die Temp um nichts verschlechtern!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2020)

Das sind meine idle Temps.... Aber auf Hochleistung und nicht Energiesparplan.

An CPU fan Anschluss hängen die Radi Luffis und der rear luffi.
CPU opt ist die AIO Pumpe
Gehäuse 2 die 3 unteren luffis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RNG_AGESA (1. Februar 2020)

bei 2k RPM brauchst du ja ohrenschützer WTF 
meine werte sind ähnlich, komme aber nur selten über 500RPM 24/7 > nur der schlimmste benchmark 1500RPM nach 20min


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2020)

RNG_AGESA schrieb:


> bei 2k RPM brauchst du ja ohrenschützer WTF
> meine werte sind ähnlich, komme aber nur selten über 500RPM 24/7 > nur der schlimmste benchmark 1500RPM nach 20min


Du meinst die AIO Pumpe? 
Die 1800 umin von der AIO Pumpe höre ich nicht im idle aus meinem System 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (1. Februar 2020)

Also ich denke auch das RNG verwechselt hat und glaubte das es ein Lüfter ist. Die Pumpe ist da völlig in Ordnung!

@ Evga wenn dir mal ganz langweilig ist kannst du im Bios die Spannung senken von deiner CPU! Kannst ja mal Offset auf -0,100 gehen ergo weniger Watt noch bessere Temps


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also ich denke auch das RNG verwechselt hat und glaubte das es ein Lüfter ist. Die Pumpe ist da völlig in Ordnung!
> 
> @ Evga wenn dir mal ganz langweilig ist kannst du im Bios die Spannung senken von deiner CPU! Kannst ja mal Offset auf -0,100 gehen ergo weniger Watt noch bessere Temps


Hab ich die Tage doch schon gemacht [emoji6]
Offset von - 0,104v....ab - 0,123v hat die CPU niedrigere Werte in R20 ausgespuckt. Wattn Zufall [emoji16][emoji106]Hatte ich glaub ich auch hier gepostet.... 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (1. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hab ich die Tage doch schon gemacht [emoji6]
> Offset von - 0,104v....ab 0,123v hat die CPU niedrigere Werte in 20 ausgespuckt. Wattn Zufall [emoji16][emoji106]Hatte ich glaub ich auch hier gepostet....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Sorry das habe ich dann überlesen bin ja nicht immer hier


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry das habe ich dann überlesen bin ja nicht immer hier


Gerade nochmal nach geschaut... Hatte es im Ryzen Thread gepostet... Nicht hier... Sorry mein Fehler [emoji17]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Februar 2020)

Was haltet ihr von der aktuellen Lage mit den "Treiberproblemen" der Navi? 
Mittlerweile fühl ich mich schon fast komisch die Navi in der Kaufberatung zu empfehlen, weil sofort jemand ankommt und sagt wie ich das nur tun kann bei all den Problemen und man regelrecht dafür angemacht wird. 
Woher kommt das in letzter Zeit so gehäuft? Täglich erscheinen hierzu Threads, ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass immer die selben Leute in jeden Thread reinschreiben wie schlecht die Treiber sind egal um welches Thema es geht. 
Wie kann es sein, dass alle hier im Laberthread und Ich auch keine Probleme mit der Navi haben? Ich kanns irgendwie nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Februar 2020)

Welche Treiberprobleme? Ich hatte mal welche und hab mich fürchterlich aufgeregt. Lag am übertakteten RAM. RAM auf 1,35 Volt und schon lief alles.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Februar 2020)

> Welche Treiberprobleme?


Ja das frag ich mich ja auch, daher mein Post


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Februar 2020)

So hab noch im idle die CPU luffis  und die Pumpe noch ein wenig runter geregelt.... Nun höre ich nichts mehr [emoji847]

Unter 1300umin der Pumpe geht diese aus und und die CPU heizt sich auf... Ab 55 Grad geht diese dann wieder an... Habe ein Puffer also die 1500umin der Pumpe kann man hören.... Bin so zufrieden [emoji106]

Ich habe gestern mal eine gute Stunde Far Cry5 auf max Details und 1800p gezockt....
Dieses heizt alles so richtig auf...... Weil such sehr CPU fordernd und Grafik in 1800p natürlich auch... Testet es mal aus[emoji6]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Februar 2020)

Nun habe ich mal einen  WB 3 Luffi auf die BP gelegt. Mal schauen ob es was hilft.... Vorhin hatte ich Valley auf 4K und 2x AA eine Stunde laufen lassen...erstmal ohne Luffi..... Nun läuft Valley mit dem Luffi auf der BP.... Hier erstmal paar pics und das Ergebnis ohne Luffi.. [

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Februar 2020)

Mmmhhh hat sich nicht wirklich verbessert.... Eher verschlechtert [emoji3525]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Cleriker (2. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Woher kommt das in letzter Zeit so gehäuft? Täglich erscheinen hierzu Threads, ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass immer die selben Leute in jeden Thread reinschreiben wie schlecht die Treiber sind egal um welches Thema es geht.



Dem ist auch so. Das sind tatsächlich immer die gleichen die da gezielt dieses Gerücht verbreiten. Genau wie bei Vega damals. Gegenhalten lautet die Devise.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dem ist auch so. Das sind tatsächlich immer die gleichen die da gezielt dieses Gerücht verbreiten. Genau wie bei Vega damals. Gegenhalten lautet die Devise.


Sind gut 3-4 Leute die jeden Thread damit zu spamen. Ohne Lösungsvorschläge, ohne Konstruktivität einfach sobald jemand noch nicht mal das wort Navi ausgesprochen hat:
"Hi Leute ich hab eine 5700X...."
"DIE TREIBER SIND SCHULD!!!!"
Einfach blind in jeden Thread rein auch wenn man absolut keine Ahnung von dem genauen Fall hat. Und so verunsichert mit unwissende Leser. Bravo 


> Genau wie bei Vega damals. Gegenhalten lautet die Devise.


 Ich hoffe das übernehmen genug Leute, denn ich kann dieses Gegenhalten auf Dauer nicht. Irgendwann würd ich ausrasten wenn ich auf jeden Navi Thread reagieren würde


----------



## ddc123 (2. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dem ist auch so. Das sind tatsächlich immer die gleichen die da gezielt dieses Gerücht verbreiten. Genau wie bei Vega damals. Gegenhalten lautet die Devise.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Tatsachen.

"Some Radeon RX 5700 series graphics users may intermittently experience a black screen while gaming or on desktop. A potential temporary workaround is disabling hardware acceleration in applications running in the background such as web browsers or Discord."

Oder hat es ein Hater rein geschreiben, es ist ein aktuelles Problem ob ihr es wahr haben wollt oder nicht.


Und noch mal @ David ich schreibe es könnte der Treiber sein, viele lesen sich nun mal nicht die Patch notes durch. 
Ich sage nicht es ist der Treiber.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Februar 2020)

Dann erklär doch mal warum es sehr viele nicht haben. Wäre es ein grundsätzliches Problem des Treibers müssten ja alle damit zu kämpfen haben.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## ddc123 (2. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann erklär doch mal warum es sehr viele nicht haben. Wäre es ein grundsätzliches Problem des Treibers müssten ja alle damit zu kämpfen haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Ich denke, eines sollte man als Pc Spieler doch wissen, KEIN System ist gleich KEINS.
Oder irre ich mich da?

Ich habe mir im leben noch keine Nvida gekauft, dennoch habe ich diese Probleme.

Mit meiner alten rx 590 funktiornierte alles Rebungslos, seitdem ich die rx 5700 habe, habe ich die Blackscreens.

Und da das Problem OFFIZIEL aufgeführt ist Nur bei den RX 5700 Reihe ist es für mich eine 1+1 Rechnung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Februar 2020)

Habe mal den Lüfter bisl weiter rechts gelegt bis am Arbeitsspeicher... Weiter geht's nicht.... Hier die Temps... Auch nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2020)

ddc123 schrieb:


> Ich denke, eines sollte man als Pc Spieler doch wissen, KEIN System ist gleich KEINS.
> Oder irre ich mich da?
> 
> Ich habe mir im leben noch keine Nvida gekauft, dennoch habe ich diese Probleme.
> ...


Ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Treiber Problem..... Ich hatte diese Blackscreens ständig bei meiner Vega64 Nitro..... Das war sowas von nervig... Habe mir dann eine 5700xt Nitro gekauft und alles war gut.... Das system war identisch..... 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## ddc123 (3. Februar 2020)

Will eines kurz los werden.

Ich möchte den Leuten genau wie ihr weiter helfen, wenn sie nun ein problem wie einen Blackscreen haben, schreibe ich ihnen, dass ich das selbe Problem habe und es im Treiber als bekanntes problem drin steht.
Es steht nicht ohne Grund drin. Klar kann es auch was anderes sein, aber bei einem neuen System? Bei so vielen die das gleiche haben?

Habe vor kurzem was mit einem Vsync Maus Bug geschreiben, wenige haben es, ich leider auch. 
Meine Spiele funktionieren aber wie sie sollten, mehr oder weniger. Ich lasse mir immer die frametime anzeigen und sie sieht meist so ählich aus wie von Tests oder Youtube Videos.


Weder HATE ich was noch schiebe ich alles auf den Treiber.
Allerdings ist es nun mal so, dass es sehr merkwürdige Problme gibt mit den RX 5700 Karten.


----------



## ddc123 (3. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Treiber Problem..... Ich hatte diese Blackscreens ständig bei meiner Vega64 Nitro..... Das war sowas von nervig... Habe mir dann eine 5700xt Nitro gekauft und alles war gut.... Das system war identisch.....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Ich weiss, dass es kein Treiber Problem sein MUSS, aber warum soll ich jetzt Geld verschwenden solange es im Treiber drin steht und VIELE andere es auch haben?
Sobald es als Fixed gillt und ich sie immer noch habe, werde ich auch was ändern oder ändern müssen.


Bei mir ist das Problem, dass es überwiegend im Desktop sprich wenn Youtube läuft passiert, ich meine im treiber steht das folgende "hardware acceleration in applications running in the background such as web browsers or Discord." 

Warum sollte das Netzteil oder irgendeine Spannung oder sonst was dran schuld sein.


Im übrigen, hast ein geilen PC.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

Warum schreibst Du den Satz mit der Hardwareacceralation überall 3x hin?
Stell halt 1x in Deinem Browser unter Eigenschaften die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus.

Außerdem wurde oft genug empfohlen bei W10 den Energiesparplan auf Höchstleistung zu stellen,
damit der PCiE net in nen Sparmodus fällt.
Zusätzlich würde ich noch den komischen Spielmodus von W10 auf AUS stellen.

Aus meiner Sicht sind das net unbedingt AMD-Probleme sondern mehr allgemein W10-Gepäck.
Da ist oft alter Kram noch standardmäßig an, der besser aus sein sollte.

btw.
Bei nem 2.Moni, wo Discord läuft würde ich mal Freesync aus machen.
Freesync reicht ja auf dem Hauptmoni.
Mit der Mouse würde ich net Vsync nutzen sondern nur Chill als Fps-Limiter.
(da ist nix Besonderes dran, halt nur net so wie bei green üblich)


----------



## openSUSE (3. Februar 2020)

Die Beiträge mit immer und immer wieder dem gleichem Inhalt "Navi ... Problem" sind im Leben nicht alle echt. Soviele neue User? Oft die gleich Wortwahl? Das die Clowns in Foren nicht vor mindestens 2. Accounts zurück schrecken ist ja auch kein Geheimnis.
Und natürlich haben die meisten Navi User hier nicht solche Probleme. Ich will nicht sagen der Treiber sei perfekt, aber mit dem Nvidia Treiber hält der AMD Treiber locker mit, das sehe ich gerade auch an meiner 2070s.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Februar 2020)

> Tatsachen.
> 
> "Some Radeon RX 5700 series graphics users may intermittently experience  a black screen while gaming or on desktop. A potential temporary  workaround is disabling hardware acceleration in applications running in  the background such as web browsers or Discord."
> 
> Oder hat es ein Hater rein geschreiben, es ist ein aktuelles Problem ob ihr es wahr haben wollt oder nicht.


Es ist echt unglaublich. Nur kurz nachdem ich geschrieben hab, dass genau immer wieder der selbe Inhalt ohne Problemlösungen in jedem Thread landet, landet genau der selbe Inhalt ohne Problemlösungen sogar hier im Laberthread  Wahnsinn. ddc, die Leute hier wissen über ihre Navi Bescheid. Hier sind Leute die sich mit der Karte beschäftigen und nicht gleich durchdrehen wenn irgendwas nicht läuft sondern was dagegen tun, im Gegensatz zu dir. Betreib doch bitte deine Masche nicht auch noch hier. 


> Ich sage nicht es ist der Treiber.


Doch tust du. Steht doch in jedem deiner Beiträge 


> Will eines kurz los werden.
> 
> Ich möchte den Leuten genau wie ihr weiter helfen, wenn sie nun ein  problem wie einen Blackscreen haben, schreibe ich ihnen, dass ich das  selbe Problem habe und es im Treiber als bekanntes problem drin steht.


Also sorry, aber das glaub ich dir nicht.
Du bist ein bisschen angefressen, dass deine Karte nicht läuft und anstatt mal sämtlich Lösungsvorschläge selber zu probieren musst du hier jeden verdammten Thread (Kaufberatung, Laberthread, Graka Unterforum, einfach überall) gnadenlos voll spamen mit immer wieder dem gleichen Satz auch wenn du dir gar nicht den speziellen Fall anguckst. Es hilft KEINEM! Was bringt das was du tust? 
Wenn deine Karte nicht läuft dann mach was dagegen, meine Güte. Probier sämtliche Lösungen die wir hier zich tausend mal geschrieben haben, Gurdi hat sich sogar die Mühe gemacht mal alles zusammenzufassen. Oder schick sie doch einfach zurück!? WO ist das Problem wenn du die Karte so schlecht findest?


> Die Beiträge mit immer und immer wieder dem gleichem Inhalt "Navi ...  Problem" sind im Leben nicht alle echt. Soviele neue User? Oft die  gleich Wortwahl? Das die Clowns in Foren nicht vor mindestens 2.  Accounts zurück schrecken ist ja auch kein Geheimnis.


Das stimmt wohl leider... :/


----------



## drstoecker (3. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So hab noch im idle die CPU luffis  und die Pumpe noch ein wenig runter geregelt.... Nun höre ich nichts mehr [emoji847]
> 
> Unter 1300umin der Pumpe geht diese aus und und die CPU heizt sich auf... Ab 55 Grad geht diese dann wieder an... Habe ein Puffer also die 1500umin der Pumpe kann man hören.... Bin so zufrieden [emoji106]
> 
> ...



warum nimmst du nicht hwinfo?


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2020)

Naja es sind ja schon einige Nutzer mittlerweile die von diversen Problemen berichten. Es scheint aber ja nicht alle zu betreffen. Schwer zu definieren aktuell was genau das Problem ist und womit es korreliert.
Ich hab hier mal nen Thread aufgemacht um das mal irgendwie zusammen zu fassen.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...crash-framedrops-workaround.html#post10191875

Meine Empfehlungen resultieren hauptsächlich aus meinen OC Erfahrungen, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand weitere Lösungsansätze die man einpflegen könnte. Vielleicht kriegt man das so ja mal gebündelt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> warum nimmst du nicht hwinfo?


Warum? Aida find ich übersichtlicher[emoji6]



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## ddc123 (3. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also sorry, aber das glaub ich dir nicht.
> Du bist ein bisschen angefressen, dass deine Karte nicht läuft und anstatt mal sämtlich Lösungsvorschläge selber zu probieren musst du hier jeden verdammten Thread (Kaufberatung, Laberthread, Graka Unterforum, einfach überall) gnadenlos voll spamen mit immer wieder dem gleichen Satz auch wenn du dir gar nicht den speziellen Fall anguckst. Es hilft KEINEM! Was bringt das was du tust?
> Wenn deine Karte nicht läuft dann mach was dagegen, meine Güte. Probier sämtliche Lösungen die wir hier zich tausend mal geschrieben haben, Gurdi hat sich sogar die Mühe gemacht mal alles zusammenzufassen. Oder schick sie doch einfach zurück!? WO ist das Problem wenn du die Karte so schlecht findest?
> 
> Das stimmt wohl leider... :/




Glaub was du willst, ist mir egal.

Habe ein Monat alles probiert was nur geht. 
Bios Updates, Pci 3 statt 4 akteviert, xmp deakteviert, mit AMDs Support geschreiben ( verwisen im übrigen auch auf eventuelle Treiber schwiergigkeiten ), Drei Monitore im Test gehabt, Windows 2 mal neu gemacht.
Spannungen und der ganze Rest ist wie es sein sollte, die Rx590 läuft sauber und es steht im TREIBER obs dir passt oder nicht.

Bin mir sicher der Treiber verursacht das Problem. AMD schreibt es nich SINNLOS in ihren Problemen rein.


----------



## ddc123 (3. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Warum schreibst Du den Satz mit der Hardwareacceralation überall 3x hin?
> Stell halt 1x in Deinem Browser unter Eigenschaften die Hardwarebeschleunigung aus.
> 
> Außerdem wurde oft genug empfohlen bei W10 den Energiesparplan auf Höchstleistung zu stellen,
> ...



Habe ich bereits gemacht. Versuch mal Youtube oder sonst was zu machen ohne Hardwareacceralation. 

Meinst du ich lebe auf dem Mond? Natürlich habe ich Höchstleistung getstet sogar an, AMDs Energie Einstellung.
Spielmodus und alles versucht, spiele Aufnahme aus.
Ich habe einen Monat getstet was geht, meine Rx590 macht kein Problem nur die Rx5700.
Solange diese Fehler OFFIZIEL im Treiber stehen werde ich keine Hadware tauschen. 





openSUSE schrieb:


> Die Beiträge mit immer und immer wieder dem gleichem Inhalt "Navi ... Problem" sind im Leben nicht alle echt. Soviele neue User? Oft die gleich Wortwahl? .




Schon mal nachgedacht, dass sich User auch in einem HADWARE Forum anmelden um Probleme mit ihrer HADWARE zu lösen?
Was bitte interssiert mich aktuell irgendein SCHEIß NVIDIA Produkt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2020)

ddc123 schrieb:


> Glaub was du willst, ist mir egal.
> 
> Habe ein Monat alles probiert was nur geht.
> Bios Updates, Pci 3 statt 4 akteviert, xmp deakteviert, mit AMDs Support geschreiben ( verwisen im übrigen auch auf eventuelle Treiber schwiergigkeiten ), Drei Monitore im Test gehabt, Windows 2 mal neu gemacht.
> ...


Hattest du dir schon mal eine neue 5700 zukommen lassen? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## ddc123 (3. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hattest du dir schon mal eine neue 5700 zukommen lassen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Nein, bringt doch nichts. Wie gesagt sollte es aus den Treibern verschwinden und ich habe noch Probleme mit blackscreens, werde ich mit sicherheit handeln ( und mir die Birne weich kloppen  )
Denke aber, dass die Probleme verschwinden wenn es als gefixed gillt.


Selbst verifizierte Mindfactory Käufe sind voll davon, dass sie Blackscreens haben.
Die haben sich keine gekauft um auf AMDs Treiber rum zu hacken @openSUSE und davidwigald11

Hier mal ein Beispiel, auch wenn es einige nervt.
8GB XFX RX 5700 XL DD Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 | Mindfactory.de


Ich bin ja zufrieden mit der Karte, weil meine Spiele ja laufen wie sie sollten, nervern tut es dennoch.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2020)

Ich sehe da auch AMD in der Pflicht das gerade zu biegen, irgendwas läuft da schief, Das ständige rumspielen am Abitrator macht die Sache auch nicht besser wie ich finde.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

ddc123 schrieb:


> Habe ich bereits gemacht. Versuch mal Youtube oder sonst was zu machen ohne Hardwareacceralation.
> Natürlich habe ich Höchstleistung getstet sogar an, AMDs Energie Einstellung.



Ne moderne CPU sollte YT-Videos auch ohne "Hardwareacc. ON" abspielen können.
Ist jetzt nach m.E. kein Kriterium gg. Navi.
Da ich ne Intel CPU habe, weiss ich jetzt net was der AMD Energieplan sagt. 
Empfehle den normalen W10 Höchstleistung.
Bei Dir kannste evtl. mal noch ne CustomResi mit 60Hz für den Desktop erstellen.
Wundert mich, das 3 Monis net gingen.



Gurdi schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlungen resultieren hauptsächlich aus meinen OC Erfahrungen, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand weitere Lösungsansätze die man einpflegen könnte. Vielleicht kriegt man das so ja mal gebündelt.



bei W10 den Energiesparplan auf Höchstleistung zu stellen,
damit der PCiE net in nen Sparmodus fällt.

zusätzlich kannste vllt. mit hinschreiben:
Wg. der Mouse würde ich net Vsync nutzen sondern nur Chill als Fps-Limiter.


----------



## ddc123 (3. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Ne moderne CPU sollte YT-Videos auch ohne "Hardwareacc. ON" abspielen können.
> Ist jetzt nach m.E. kein Kriterium gg. Navi.
> Da ich ne Intel CPU habe, weiss ich jetzt net was der AMD Energieplan sagt.
> Empfehle den normalen W10 Höchstleistung.



Der ist natürlich aktiviert.  Habe sogar den Ultimativen Modus getestet macht kein Unterschied. ( Ja, den gibt es  )
Ohne HA laufen youtuebe Videos nicht mehr flüssig.
Am Rechner meines Bruders auch nicht und der Pc hat keine Probleme.


----------



## -Xe0n- (3. Februar 2020)

Jup, dass ist auch der Grund warum ich Leuten empfehle, die Probleme haben, einfach zu den grünen zu wechseln. Wochenlang rumspielen und hoffen das die Treiber gefixt werden hilft ja auch nicht weiter...Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das Problem seit dem Release besteht und teilweise nun auch ältere Modelle von den Problemen betroffen sind. Dann lieber ein paar Euro mehr investieren und wenigstens Ruhe haben. Ob die Treiber stabil laufen oder nicht ist halt Glückssache. Wenn man sich die Bewertungen der 5700 (XT) querbeet durchliest, dann sieht man wirklich das Ausmaß der Treiberbugs.

Derjenige der entschieden hat lieber neue Features zu implementieren anstatt die Stabilität der Treiber zu verbessern sollte gefeuert werden. Mit diesen Bugs tut AMD mehr Kunden verlieren als sie durch die "super neuen Features" gewinnen. Denn es werden jetzt erst recht wieder Leute jahrelang über die "schlechten Treiber" von AMD herziehen. Man ließt zudem auch nicht selten, dass Leute hier im Forum direkt bei der Beratung nach einer Nvidia Karten fragen, weil sie noch in Erinnerung haben, dass die Treiber beschissen sind. Aktuell kann man jedenfalls nicht gegen argumentieren, dass es nicht so sei. Die CPU Sparte von AMD sollte den GPU jungs mal in jeglicher Hinsicht Nachhilfe geben.

Mein Kollege musste jedenfalls seine 5700 XT eine Woche nach Release zurück schicken... haben komplett eine Woche mit Troubleshooting verschwendet. Meine läuft soweit zum Glück aktuell stabil. Treiber Updates mache ich auch nur wenn es nötig ist.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

Zusätzlich zu der CustomResi@60Hz:

Bei nem älteren Moni könnte man noch unter Anzeige 2 Werte ändern:
Spannungshub auf 1 und PreEmphasis auf 2 setzen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Bei nem älteren Moni könnte man noch unter Anzeige 2 Werte ändern:
> Spannungshub auf 1 und PreEmphasis auf 2 setzen.


Das könnte in Gurdis Sammelthread 
Und generell alle Vorschläge von RX480 auf den letzten 2 Seiten. 

Vielleicht noch was zur Spannung an sich, auch wenn das schon etwas her ist:
Ich konnte bei mehreren Navis die Blackscreens zu Release beheben mit dem begradigen der Spannungs/Takt Kurve! 
(Anheben der Spannung im niedrig frequenten Bereich) Das ist nicht exakt das selbe wie einfach nur das Anheben von min GFX im MPT! Meines Wissens nach 
Ob das immer noch funktioniert weiß ich nicht, aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein Versuch wert.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

Wenn Gurdi die 2 Dinge aus #5555 reinschreibt 
und
im Browser+Discord die "HardwareAcceralation" OFF reicht Das.

Die 2 Werte vom Moni und 60Hz sind schon sehr speziell, falls ein User mit nem alten 75Hz-Moni  Probs hat,
Der sollte eh hier im Thread nachfragen.
Auch bei NV gabs ne zeitlang die Empfehlung für YT besser ne 60 oder 120Hz-Resi zu nutzen.

Was ich gar net einschätzen kann sind die ganzen alten Monis und Kabel mit DVI+HDMi+Adaptern.
Wenns mit einzelnen Kombinationen net funzt, wäre ein Ausborgen von nem modernen Moni mit DP sicher
erstmal sinnvoll.
MultiMoni ist wohl derzeit tatsächlich bei Green besser aufgehoben.

btw.
Ob nun die XFX RX5700 DD Ultra besonders schlecht ist bezweifel ich, weil Die hier im Thread  gut liefen.
(RawMangoJuli+Coolviper)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2020)

Aber es sollte wirklich so sein das wenn man eine neue Karte kauft, das man sie einbaut und diese sollte dann auch funktionieren [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2020)

Ok nehm ich heute Abend mir rein, muss jetzt erst mal auf Dienstreise.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ok nehm ich heute Abend mir rein, muss jetzt erst mal auf Dienstreise.


Ich muss nun auch zur Spätschicht [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Februar 2020)

Teste gerade noch bisl UV... Bin von 1998 und 1,092v auf 1971 und 1,056v gegangen.... Also im Valley @4k bis jetzt stable..... Heute Abend wird damit gezockt [emoji16]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (3. Februar 2020)

Ich hab meine 5700XT jetzt auch ausgebaut und gegen die 1080ti aus dem zweit PC getauscht ...
Plötzlich sind Probleme aufgetreten, die ich bisher noch nie hatte.
Z.B stotternde Videos auf dem zweiten Bildschirm wärhend auf dem ersten ein Spiel läuft.
Dabei ist es egal ob im Browser die Hardwarebeschleunigung aktiviert ist oder nicht ... 
Außerdem habe ich crap performance in "They are Billions".
Drei verschiedene Treiber hab ich getestet, dann wollte ich nicht mehr.

Blackscreenprobleme hat mein Bruder mit seinem Bildschirm (Samsung) aber ich nicht (Eizo).
Mit seiner Karte an meinem Bildschirm hatte ich auch keine Blackscreens.

Edit:
Ach und das kaputte Wattman oc mit neuem Treiber und MPT nerft mich auch.
Mit altem Treiber geht es, aber die Scores in 3Dmark wären mit neuem Treiber deutlich besser.


----------



## EngineTS (3. Februar 2020)

Hello Guys,

ich habe eine XFX 5700 ( nicht XT ) und diese hat ein Dualbios.
Wozu ist das gut ? Was passiert wenn ich den Schalter umlege ? 
Welche Vorteile hat das Dualbios ? 

Desweiteren hab ich keinen FreeSync / 144hz Panel, also standart 60Hz.  Lohnt es sich dann den V-Sync zu aktivieren oder soll das System frei laufen ?


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ach und das kaputte Wattman oc mit neuem Treiber und MPT nerft mich auch.
> Mit altem Treiber geht es, aber die Scores in 3Dmark wären mit neuem Treiber deutlich besser.



Idealerweise sollte wirklich alleine das AutoUVen im Treiber reichen.(x) 
MPT zusätzlich erreicht die Masse der Käufer überhaupt net.

Dann könnte man mit dem Quiet-Bios nähmlich schon zufrieden sein.

(x) Das ging doch schonmal im Herbst rel. gut.

btw.
MPT macht natürlich für User hier im Thread Sinn wg. des AccousticLimit.
Das könnte Gurdi evtl. auch mal mit in seinem Thread ansprechen.


@EngineTS
Mit der nonXT macht das Sparbios keinen Sinn.
Statt Vsync lieber Chill nutzen. Auf 57-60fps stellen global und in den Gameprofilen.
Falls es dann noch Tearing gibt geht auch 60-60.
Damit sollte das Problem mit der Mousespur net so auftreten.
Falls ein Game ein internes Fps-Limit hat ist Dieses ggü. Chill zu bevorzugen.(weniger InputLag)
Auch dann wäre Vsync net erf.
Mit aktivem Chill könnte man AntiLag RAL testen. Sollte bei hoher GPU-Last ein mue weniger Inputlag haben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Februar 2020)

> ich habe eine XFX 5700 ( nicht XT ) und diese hat ein Dualbios.
> Wozu ist das gut ? Was passiert wenn ich den Schalter umlege ?
> Welche Vorteile hat das Dualbios ?


Im zweiten Bios lädt die Karte automatisch andere Einstellungen für das Power Limit, Takt, Spannung, Lüfterkurve, etc. 
Meistens gibt es ein "normales" Bios, welches Standardmäßig aktiviert ist und das zweite ist ein "silent" Bios, bei dem üblicherweise das Power Target, sowie die anderen genannten Werte etwas reduziert werden um ohne großen Leistungsverlust die Karte leiser zu bekommen. 


> Desweiteren hab ich keinen FreeSync / 144hz Panel, also standart 60Hz.   Lohnt es sich dann den V-Sync zu aktivieren oder soll das System frei  laufen ?


Kommt drauf an wie du es am schönsten findest. Probier doch einfach beides aus und guck was dir besser gefällt 
Ohne Freesync hast du ja eh nur 2 Möglichkeiten, Vsync on oder Vsync off 
Ich persönlich konnte Vsync off mit 60Hz nicht ertragen so viel Tearing hatte das damals bei mir. Aber vielleicht hast du ja so viel FPS das es nicht mehr auffällt. 

(Geht hierbei Enhanced Sync eigentlich!? Bin mir da nicht sicher ob das auch bei nem alten 60Hz geht)


----------



## Cleriker (3. Februar 2020)

Darf ich mal fragen welcher Browser das ist der da ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung nicht mit YouTube kann? 
Ich hab das jetzt mit drei betroffenen aus einem englischen Forum diskutiert und ausnahmslos alle hatten XFX Custommodelle und Chrome als Browser. Bei einem lief es mit einer Referenz plötzlich problemlos und bei zweien hat es geholfen den Browser zu wechseln. Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie das zusammenhängen könnte, aber es scheint zu helfen. 
Momentan schreibe ich mit einem bei dem es schon geholfen hat den Autostart von Origin, Steam, Uplay und dem Epic Store zu deaktivieren. Seitdem er die anderen beendet hat, läuft sein Battlefield angeblich problemlos.
Mysteriöses Verhalten. Wobei Chrome eh für jeden Mist anfällig ist. Der ist zwar schnell, aber nicht sonderlich stabil.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Februar 2020)

> Statt Vsync lieber Chill nutzen. Auf 57-60fps stellen global und in den Gameprofilen.
> Falls es dann noch Tearing gibt geht auch 60-60.


Bist du dir sicher das dann kein Tearing entsteht?
Nur weil die GPU 60 Frames ausgibt heißt das ja dann noch lange nicht, dass jeder einzelne Frame gleichzeitig mit jeder Bildwiederholung ankommt.
Ich dachte eigentlich eine einfach Limitierung reicht nicht, ein Synchronisation muss trotzdem stattfinden. 
Aber ich kann mich auch irren, ist sehr lange her das ich auf 60Hz ohne Freesync gezockt hab  (Hatte immer Vsync ON)


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

57-60 wird evtl. nur mit nem guten Moni ohne Tearing sein. Habe das Gefühl das Chill ähnlich wie Vsync mit zusätzlichen Buffern arbeitet. Chill 60-60 sollte safe sein.
Bei mir macht das wohl der LowInputLagMode vom Moni selbständig.
(habe daher momentan netmal Freesync ON für 1800p@50Hz mit CHILL 47-50)


----------



## ddc123 (3. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen welcher Browser das ist der da ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung nicht mit YouTube kann?
> Ich hab das jetzt mit drei betroffenen aus einem englischen Forum diskutiert und ausnahmslos alle hatten XFX Custommodelle und Chrome als Browser. Bei einem lief es mit einer Referenz plötzlich problemlos und bei zweien hat es geholfen den Browser zu wechseln. Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie das zusammenhängen könnte, aber es scheint zu helfen.
> Momentan schreibe ich mit einem bei dem es schon geholfen hat den Autostart von Origin, Steam, Uplay und dem Epic Store zu deaktivieren. Seitdem er die anderen beendet hat, läuft sein Battlefield angeblich problemlos.
> Mysteriöses Verhalten. Wobei Chrome eh für jeden Mist anfällig ist. Der ist zwar schnell, aber nicht sonderlich stabil.
> ...



Oh ja, kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe ebenfalls die XFX rx 5700 Custom Cooler und bin auf Firefox gewechselt, da Chrome sehr unflüssig war, mit oder ohne Hadware Beschleunigung.
Konnte anfangs ( ob es heute noch so ist habe ich nicht mehr getestet ) kein Youtube oder Twitch Videos mehr gucken über Chrome weil sie ohne Ende Hänger hatten, mit Firefox laufen sie. 
Testet die Browsers auf jedenfall durch, kann ich nur anraten.


Und du kannst mir auch sagen was du willst, als ich damals den Epic Store drauf hatte, hatte ich plötzlich 3-4 Blackscreens in wenigen Stunden. Habe Abends den Pc neu gemacht, alle neusten Treiber drauf und seit jeher nur ganz wenige gehabt.
KEIN Epic Store Insterliert.
Meint ihr es könnte ein direkter Defekt bei manchen Grafikkarten sein, dass z.B die Hadware beschleunigung defekt ist? Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## ddc123 (3. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> 57-60 wird evtl. nur mit nem guten Moni ohne Tearing sein. Habe das Gefühl das Chill ähnlich wie Vsync mit zusätzlichen Buffern arbeitet. Chill 60-60 sollte safe sein.
> Bei mir macht das wohl der LowInputLagMode vom Moni selbständig.
> (habe daher momentan netmal Freesync ON für 1800p@50Hz mit CHILL 47-50)



Kennst du das Tool RivaTuner Statistic Server?

Da gibt es mittlerweile ein Feature was sich Scaling Sync nennt, das bewirkt ein echt geil wirkendes Bild. 
Für nicht Freesync Nutzer, leider läuft es nicht perfekt und fummelig ist es auch.
Scanline Sync in the latest Riva Tuner is freaking AMAZING. : nvidia


Ich cape meine Framerate generell nur mit rtss, da ich es eh meistens laufen habe durch die Afterburn Anzeige.
Radeon Chill ist natürlich auch eine feine Sache, ich benutze es gerne wenn ich mit dem 4 K Monitor unter 50 Fps hole, Ich stelle es dann immer auf 44-48 und die Spiele laufen dann deutlich besser als wenn ich mit rtts auf 48 cape.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich mal kurz zur Kontrolle Monitoring brauche, nehme ich schon RTSS.
Aber prinzipiell lasse ich beim Spielen die Overlays lieber aus.
(für ganz exakt muss man den Denominator ändern und die Frequenz/Fps-Limit genauer minimal unter 50 einstellen ,
48 wäre net passend bei mir, um das InputLag auf 0 Bilder zu reduzieren, war wohl 49,9xx )


----------



## drstoecker (3. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum? Aida find ich übersichtlicher[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro





Cleriker schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen welcher Browser das ist der da ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung nicht mit YouTube kann?
> Ich hab das jetzt mit drei betroffenen aus einem englischen Forum diskutiert und ausnahmslos alle hatten XFX Custommodelle und Chrome als Browser. Bei einem lief es mit einer Referenz plötzlich problemlos und bei zweien hat es geholfen den Browser zu wechseln. Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie das zusammenhängen könnte, aber es scheint zu helfen.
> Momentan schreibe ich mit einem bei dem es schon geholfen hat den Autostart von Origin, Steam, Uplay und dem Epic Store zu deaktivieren. Seitdem er die anderen beendet hat, läuft sein Battlefield angeblich problemlos.
> Mysteriöses Verhalten. Wobei Chrome eh für jeden Mist anfällig ist. Der ist zwar schnell, aber nicht sonderlich stabil.
> ...


Aida64 zeigt aber nur die aktuellen Werte, hwinfo zeichnet min/max/avg auf! So hast du einen wirklichen Überblick was die temps angeht. Aida nutze ich auch aber nicht für temps!



@all
hatte mit einer evga gtx 1060 auch Probleme mit chrome, unzwar wurde der Browser schwarz und war nicht nutzbar. Mit einer zotac 1060 lief es hingegen problemlos, einige alte Treiber auch ausprobiert. 
allerdings mit dem Beta chrome läuft die evga auch problemlos. Das Chrome mit navi etc. Etwas Träge reagiert war mir auch schon aufgefallen, mit der Beta sollte es besser laufen.
meine 5700 strix lief auch fehlerfrei, auch meine Vegas 56/64 strix!


----------



## enner91 (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute bitte helft mir ich verzweifle hier bald! D; 

Ich habe mir einen Rechner bestellt bei Mindfactory und diesen selbst zusammen gebaut. Erst lief alles einwandfrei, aber ich habe relativ schnell bemerkt, dass iwas nicht stimmt ich bekam random freezes und blackscreens. Teilweise lief der Rechner noch weiter (Musik usw) aber Bild war weg. Habe das jetzt auf die Graka eingerenzt (hatte meine alte zwei Wochen drin keine Probleme). 

Der Fehler tritt ausdrücklich nur im Leerlauf bzw Teillastbetrieb auf, es handelt sich um eine Radeon RX 5700 XT. Ich denke, dass entweder der Treiber ein Treffer hat oder ich eine Montagskarte habe.... 

Jetzt zum spannenden Teil: die kleinste Spannung der Graka soll 750 mV sein wie kann es sein, dass sie laut AMD Software teilweise beim automatischen Profil auf 725 mV ist? da stimmt doch was nicht .... Gefühlt sind die freezes weniger bzw. weg wenn ich die unterste Spannungsschwelle auf 800 mV stelle dann hat die Karte minimal 781 mV.

Kann es sein, dass das das Problem im Leerlauf ist? Dass die Teilweise zu wenig Spannung hat und dann kurzzeitig aussetzt und sich mein Rechner daran verschluckt?

Die AMD Software scheint so Buggy zu sein, dass sie oftmals mein Manuelles Profil nicht lädt und der kleinste Spannungswert wieder auf 750 mV ist und laut Anzeige die Karte wieder nur 725 mV hat.... ich verzweifel hier noch.

Die Graka hat auch drei BIOS Setups, aber dazu habe ich leider keinerlei Infos gefunden welche Position welche Einstellung ist, es gab keine Anleitung zu der Karte oder sie ist weg....

Hatte die Karte auch zu Mindfactory eingeschickt aber natürlich mit dem vermerk sie sei i.o. zurück bekommen. Ist auch klar da die Karte jedem Benchmark stand hält, nur im Leerlauf betrieb Probleme macht. Die werden die in ihr Testsystem geschmissen haben und ein Benchmark laufen lassen haben und der lief ohne Probleme durch.

Hat jemand zu dem Problem ein Tipp? Habe gelesen, dass viele mit der Karte und dem Treiber Probleme haben sollen... 

Vielen Dank schonmal !

Enner


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2020)

Das Problem kenn ich wenn ich ein starkes undervolting stabil betreiben will.
Setz die Werte die ich unter Punkt 5 habe ein, dann klappt es. Mit MPT wird dann auch nix zurückgesetzt. Das sollte dein Problem beheben.
Navi 5700 Blackscreen, Crash, Framedrops. Workaround.


----------



## blautemple (3. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Problem kenn ich wenn ich ein starkes undervolting stabil betreiben will.
> Setz die Werte die ich unter Punkt 5 habe ein, dann klappt es. Mit MPT wird dann auch nix zurückgesetzt. Das sollte dein Problem beheben.
> Navi 5700 Blackscreen, Crash, Framedrops. Workaround.



Aber sowas muss doch Out Of The Box laufen? Ich würde da nicht lange rummachen und die Karte umtauschen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (3. Februar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aber sowas muss doch Out Of The Box laufen? Ich würde da nicht lange rummachen und die Karte umtauschen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Recht hast du. Bei allen Reviewer, bei nahezu allen Game Benchmarks gibt es "Out Of The Box" kaum Problem mit der Navi, zumindest nicht mehr als bei den Grünen. Insofern gehe ich von einem _wie fast immer_ verhunzten Sytem aus.
Geht die Karte nicht -> zurück damit, egal ob AMD oder nvidia.


----------



## enner91 (3. Februar 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp werde es wenn ich demnächst mal testen habe jetzt mal noch eine andere BIOS Stellung der Karte probiert bisher läuft es .... 

Wenn ich den Takt reduziere Büße ich da nicht ganzschön Leistung ein? Kann eigentlich nicht sein, dass man seine Karte so behandeln muss dass sie überhaupt läuft D;


----------



## enner91 (3. Februar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Recht hast du. Bei allen Reviewer, bei nahezu allen Game Benchmarks gibt es "Out Of The Box" kaum Problem mit der Navi, zumindest nicht mehr als bei den Grünen. Insofern gehe ich von einem _wie fast immer_ verhunzten Sytem aus.
> Geht die Karte nicht -> zurück damit, egal ob AMD oder nvidia.



Habe ich mir auch gedacht aber wie überzeuge ich Mindfactory davon, dass die Karte ein treffer hat die sind so verbohrt, dass sie die Karte nur auf Last testen die machen sich doch nicht die Arbeit das System im Leerlauf über eine längere Zeit zu testen^^


----------



## openSUSE (3. Februar 2020)

Ich glaube nicht dass es an der Karte liegt. Jede Navi karte die ich hier hatte, auch von Kollegen/Bekannten usw (das waren sehr sehr viele)  lief schlussendlich ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2020)

Stell doch einfach mal die Werte im Mpt ein wie von mir geschildert.
Der Teillastbereich ist bei Navi wirklich eine sehr lästige Angelegenheit, ich raff auch nicht warum AMD nicht einfach via Treiber die Kurve etwas anhebt, auch erschließt sich mir nicht warum die XT Modelle eine neidrgere Grundspannung haben. Die 800mv sind ja normal bei den nonXT Karten, Diese sind auch meist nicht von Problemen betroffen. Ich vermute das hier der Hund begraben liegt.

Der Offset der Spannung von 25mv ist übrigens normal.

Das andere Bios fixt wahrscheinlich dein Problem weil die Lurve dadurch flacher verläuft, es liegt nicht am maximaltakt sondern an den Zwischenstufen definiert durch die Kurve.


----------



## openSUSE (3. Februar 2020)

Was bitte ist denn daran "lästig" (@stock)?

Sie haben zwar eine niedrige "Grundspannung" dafür dann aber wieder mehr Ampere, letztlich also nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich wenn man an die Lastwechsel denkt.


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Februar 2020)

Nun, meine Pulse   @Gurdi läuft perfekt
Zwar Blackscrren für 2 bis 3 Sekunden BEIM ÖFFNEN DER Internet SEITEN ABER DANN ALLES IM LOT

Gestern erst Metro Exodus zu Ende gespielt in 2 Stunden und alles lief perfekt!
KEIN OC und kein Angreifen des Speichertaktes und Tip Top.
Auch das OC macht Die Karte extrem anfällig, zudem mit wenig oder keinen Luftstrom bleibt die Pulse leiser und weniger heiss.
Die Luft strömt echt nach hinten (Aus dem Case)
 und nach vorne zu den 120mm Lüftern (nach vorne hin) weg.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> @all
> hatte mit einer evga gtx 1060 auch Probleme mit chrome, unzwar wurde der Browser schwarz und war nicht nutzbar. Mit einer zotac 1060 lief es hingegen problemlos, einige alte Treiber auch ausprobiert.
> allerdings mit dem Beta chrome läuft die evga auch problemlos. Das Chrome mit navi etc. Etwas Träge reagiert war mir auch schon aufgefallen, mit der Beta sollte es besser laufen.
> meine 5700 strix lief auch fehlerfrei, auch meine Vegas 56/64 strix!



Welcher Browser sollte denn als "Nicht-Beta" bereits sauber mit YT@Navi funktionieren?
Den könnte dann Gurdi mit bei sich im Thread empfehlen.

@RawMangoJuli
New AMD certification hints at soon-to-be-released Radeon "big Navi" graphics card | OC3D News


----------



## enner91 (3. Februar 2020)

Ich hasse diese Radeon Software ist die nur bei mir so *******??? Der Treiber ist abgekackt als ich in einem Game die Auflösung auf 1920 x 1080 gstellt habe wow....


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, meine Pulse   @Gurdi läuft perfekt
> Zwar Blackscrren für 2 bis 3 Sekunden BEIM ÖFFNEN DER Internet SEITEN ABER DANN ALLES IM LOT
> 
> Gestern erst Metro Exodus zu Ende gespielt in 2 Stunden und alles lief perfekt!
> ...



Was bitte ist daran Perfek,das du beim Öffnen einer Internetseite für 2-3Sec. einen BS hast?
Das OC eine Karte instabil machen kann ist ja keine neue Erkenntnis.
Wie eine Karte besser laufen kann mit weniger Luftstrom verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch gerade nicht.


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

Er meint sicher, das ohne OCen die nonXT Pulse auch in nem Case mit schlechtem Airflow noch einigermaßen funzt.
AutoUV ist mit der nonXT trotzdem nen Versuch wert, vor Allem weil die minV ja schon ein mue safer sind als bei der XT. (gute Beobachtung von Gurdi)


----------



## Gurdi (3. Februar 2020)

Naja als Auto UV hat er mir eigentlich nen recht sinnigen Wert ausgespuckt gehabt von 987mv,das ist auch relativ realistisch.


----------



## enner91 (3. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Stell doch einfach mal die Werte im Mpt ein wie von mir geschildert.
> Der Teillastbereich ist bei Navi wirklich eine sehr lästige Angelegenheit, ich raff auch nicht warum AMD nicht einfach via Treiber die Kurve etwas anhebt, auch erschließt sich mir nicht warum die XT Modelle eine neidrgere Grundspannung haben. Die 800mv sind ja normal bei den nonXT Karten, Diese sind auch meist nicht von Problemen betroffen. Ich vermute das hier der Hund begraben liegt.
> 
> Der Offset der Spannung von 25mv ist übrigens normal.
> ...



In dem Tool ist alles ausgegraut kann dort nichts einstellen warum das ?


----------



## enner91 (3. Februar 2020)

Oh neuer Treiber da bin ich aber mal gespannt


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Februar 2020)

RX480

2x 120 Lüfter mit Luft nach Innen zur Grafikkarte hin treffen auf Gegengesetzten Luftstrom der Radeon Sapphire Pulse da jene die warme Luft nach hinten rausdrückt,- exakt in die Richtung wo von den beiden 120mm Lüftern die Frischluft kommt.
Dies meinte ich!


----------



## RX480 (3. Februar 2020)

enner91 schrieb:


> In dem Tool ist alles ausgegraut kann dort nichts einstellen warum das ?



Speicher Dir erstmal mit GPU-Z Dein Bios auf dem Desktop.
Dann kannste im MPT das Bios laden und später die Änderungen in der Registry speichern.


----------



## Coolviper (4. Februar 2020)

Gelöscht


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Ich habe bei MediaMarkt während der 19% Aktion eine SAPPHIRE NITRO+ RX 5700 XT bestellen können,was nicht so einfach war, weil die MM Server nonstop überlastet waren.
> Da meine neue schon unterwegs ist,brauche ich sie nicht mehr. Vielleicht will jemand die Bestellung übernehmen und sich für *379,45* (plus Versand) eine schöne Karte zulegen.
> Ich wollte das Im Marktplatz schreiben, ich weiß aber nicht ob das erlaubt ist.
> Dazu kommt eine MSI Radeon RX 5700 Evoke OC für *305,74* (plus Versand) und eine ASUS Radeon TUF3-RX5700XT-O8G-GAMING (90YV0DA0-M0NA00) für *317,08* (plus Versand)
> Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen; ich verdiene nichts an den Deals. Das sind die originalen MM Preise  (plus Versand)



Das darfst du hier nicht rein setzen außerhalb des Marktplatzes.


----------



## EngineTS (4. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal kurz zur Kontrolle Monitoring brauche, nehme ich schon RTSS.
> Aber prinzipiell lasse ich beim Spielen die Overlays lieber aus.
> (für ganz exakt muss man den Denominator ändern und die Frequenz/Fps-Limit genauer minimal unter 50 einstellen ,
> 48 wäre net passend bei mir, um das InputLag auf 0 Bilder zu reduzieren, war wohl 49,9xx )



Das Chrome nur ein Schwarzes Bild zeit ist ein Chrome fehler. Den hatte ich bei meinen Grafikkarten Tausch damals ( als ich ein Fehler gesucht habe auch )  Der Fehler war bei einer AMD sowie Nvidia karte .

Falls ihr noch wissen müsst wie man es wegbekommt dann sagt bescheid.


----------



## openSUSE (4. Februar 2020)

Alle Browser sind diesbezüglich in einem desolaten Zustand. Hauptgrund ist der schleichende umbau von Windows.
Bitte differenziert da etwas mehr!
ZB:
Completely black screen when opening chrome - Google Chrome Help
Soll er seine 2080 nvidia Karte nun zurück schicken? Nur weil nvidia diese, vornehmliche, Browserbugs nicht listet gibt es sie nicht?
Sorry aber kommt doch bitte mal klar.


----------



## drstoecker (4. Februar 2020)

enner91 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute bitte helft mir ich verzweifle hier bald! D;
> 
> Ich habe mir einen Rechner bestellt bei Mindfactory und diesen selbst zusammen gebaut. Erst lief alles einwandfrei, aber ich habe relativ schnell bemerkt, dass iwas nicht stimmt ich bekam random freezes und blackscreens. Teilweise lief der Rechner noch weiter (Musik usw) aber Bild war weg. Habe das jetzt auf die Graka eingerenzt (hatte meine alte zwei Wochen drin keine Probleme).
> 
> ...


Läuft die Karte stock fehlerfrei? 
Falls nicht setzt mal das os neu auf und versuch’s nochmal, lass dann mal alles Stock!


enner91 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch gedacht aber wie überzeuge ich Mindfactory davon, dass die Karte ein treffer hat die sind so verbohrt, dass sie die Karte nur auf Last testen die machen sich doch nicht die Arbeit das System im Leerlauf über eine längere Zeit zu testen^^


Die haben nicht die Zeit das ausgiebig zu testen. Wenn die Karte stock problemlos bei denen läuft dann ist diese auch ok. 


RX480 schrieb:


> Welcher Browser sollte denn als "Nicht-Beta" bereits sauber mit YT@Navi funktionieren?
> Den könnte dann Gurdi mit bei sich im Thread empfehlen.
> 
> @RawMangoJuli
> New AMD certification hints at soon-to-be-released Radeon "big Navi" graphics card | OC3D News


Meine navi lief mit dem Standard chrome problemlos.
wer Probleme hat sollte mal die Beta Version Versuchen.


EngineTS schrieb:


> Das Chrome nur ein Schwarzes Bild zeit ist ein Chrome fehler. Den hatte ich bei meinen Grafikkarten Tausch damals ( als ich ein Fehler gesucht habe auch )  Der Fehler war bei einer AMD sowie Nvidia karte .
> 
> Falls ihr noch wissen müsst wie man es wegbekommt dann sagt bescheid.


Der Fehler kam bei mir beim Wechsel von einer zotac 1060 auf eine evga 1060 . Von navi auf turing gabs keine Probleme.


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Februar 2020)

Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte zu den FC-Blöcken für die 5700 XT?
Gefunden habe ich bis jetzt:
-Bykski
-Corsair
-EK (mehrere Modelle)
-Watercool

Alphacool fällt komplett raus 

Gibts abgesehen vom Preis Unterschiede?
Ich tendiere aktuell zum Watercool inkl Kit für die Originale Backplate.
Wobei der Corsair schon auch sexy ist, aber ziemlich teuer 

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden..


----------



## Cleriker (4. Februar 2020)

War das nicht corsair mit der icue Software die gern mal mit ryzen Systemen Probleme macht? Außerdem war doch da was bezüglich der maximalen Kühlmitteltemperatur, oder nicht? Sicher bin ich mir jedoch nicht. Das war doch irgendwo bei reddit, meine ich.

Das Dominator-Design gefällt mir persönlich von allem aber am besten. 


Edit
Konnte es nicht wiederfinden, deshalb habe ich den Teil raus genommen mit meiner Vermutung.


Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Februar 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte zu den FC-Blöcken für die 5700 XT?
> Gefunden habe ich bis jetzt:
> -Bykski
> -Corsair
> ...



Bei meinem Watercool Wasserblock konnte ich die originale Backplate nicht verwenden,
da das durch die mitgelieferten Schrauben nicht möglich war.
Da hätte ich mir selbst passende Schrauben suchen müssen. Kühlleistung ist aber echt gut.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen welcher Browser das ist der da ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung nicht mit YouTube kann?
> Ich hab das jetzt mit drei betroffenen aus einem englischen Forum diskutiert und ausnahmslos alle hatten XFX Custommodelle und Chrome als Browser. Bei einem lief es mit einer Referenz plötzlich problemlos und bei zweien hat es geholfen den Browser zu wechseln. Ich kann mir nicht erklären wie das zusammenhängen könnte, aber es scheint zu helfen.
> Momentan schreibe ich mit einem bei dem es schon geholfen hat den Autostart von Origin, Steam, Uplay und dem Epic Store zu deaktivieren. Seitdem er die anderen beendet hat, läuft sein Battlefield angeblich problemlos.
> Mysteriöses Verhalten. Wobei Chrome eh für jeden Mist anfällig ist. Der ist zwar schnell, aber nicht sonderlich stabil.



Der Browser ist in meinem Fall Firefox.
Opera ist mit Navi mal random abgeschmiert und dann habe ich auf FF gewechselt ...


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Bei meinem Watercool Wasserblock konnte ich die originale Backplate nicht verwenden,
> da das durch die mitgelieferten Schrauben nicht möglich war.
> Da hätte ich mir selbst passende Schrauben suchen müssen. Kühlleistung ist aber echt gut.


https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/16071
Also mit dem gehts nicht? 
Oder eben mit den Standard?


----------



## EyRaptor (4. Februar 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> https://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wa...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/16071
> Also mit dem gehts nicht?
> Oder eben mit den Standard?



Als ich den Block gekauft hab, gab es das Kit noch nicht.
Damit sollte es aber gehen. Da selber dran rumbohren ist aber auch nicht so schön.


----------



## RX480 (4. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Der Browser ist in meinem Fall Firefox.
> Opera ist mit Navi mal random abgeschmiert und dann habe ich auf FF gewechselt ...



Ging eigentlich Edge?

Der wäre ja bei Jedem ohnehin drauf und wäre evtl. nur zum YTen ausreichend.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Februar 2020)

Verstehe sowieso nicht wieso nicht jeder einfach Firefox nutzt. 
Was ist denn überhaupt so toll an Chrome das alle den nutzen? Hab ich noch nie kapiert. 
Bei mir sind die beide gleich schnell und Firefox ist einfach deutlich übersichtlicher und hat bei mir seit mittlerweile 13 Jahren noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gemacht. 
Naja kann auch sein, dass ich einfach daran gewöhnt bin... 

Edge hingegen ist... Oh man. Microsoft hatte noch nie einen vernünftigen Browser.


----------



## RX480 (4. Februar 2020)

Bei mir kam Chrome durchs Büro, habe dann auch privat umgestellt, damit ich net immer Umdenken muss.


----------



## openSUSE (4. Februar 2020)

Firefox ist deutlich kaputter als Chrom. Also das ist wirklich nur eine Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. Februar 2020)

Ich benutze Opera [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (4. Februar 2020)

Ich verwende den neuen Edge mit Chromium


----------



## drstoecker (4. Februar 2020)

Versucht mal den Beta chrome!


----------



## Gurdi (4. Februar 2020)

Hat wohl jeder so seine Vorlieben
Ich bevorzuge klar Firefox.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Februar 2020)

Ich glaub was Browser angeht kann man wirklich niemanden von irgendwas überzeugen  das sitzt so tief in den Gewohnheiten, wenn mir jemand sagen würde benutz was anderes als firefox wäre das für mich wie wenn jemand sagen würde du darfst morgens keinen Kaffee trinken. Und das.... geht natürlich überhaupt nicht


----------



## ddc123 (4. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich glaub was Browser angeht kann man wirklich niemanden von irgendwas überzeugen  das sitzt so tief in den Gewohnheiten, wenn mir jemand sagen würde benutz was anderes als firefox wäre das für mich wie wenn jemand sagen würde du darfst morgens keinen Kaffee trinken. Und das.... geht natürlich überhaupt nicht



Für mich war die Sache klar, Chrome Rucklet also ab zu Firefox.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Februar 2020)

Bin noch bisl am ausloten meines neuen UV Profils.... Habe nun 1,059v auf 1976/1800mhz im Treiber gestellt und dieses ist nun je 5 Runs vom Stesstest Firestrike Ultra und Time Spy Extreme und stable... Nun gerade 3 Stunden am Stück Far Cry 5 auf 3200x1800p und Ultra gezockt.... Ohne Probleme.... Nur schade das meine CPU null Frischluft bekommt [emoji3525]
Mal schauen ob ich noch ein mue höher komme mit dem Takt bei der Spannung.
Wollte gerne mit Breakpoint testen aber leider startet Breakpoint nicht seit dem letzten Update von BP [emoji854] 3 Kollegen haben auch dieses Problem..... 2 andere Kollegen können es starten.... Alle haben aber eine AMD Grafikkarte verbaut [emoji16]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Paul36 (5. Februar 2020)

Hey zusammen,

heute kommt meine neue 5700 XT Pulse an. Habe aktuell eine RX 570 als Übergangskarte drin. 
Kurze Frage zum vorgehen:
Treiber deinstallieren notwendig? Dann PC ausschalten, neue Karte einsetzen, hochfahren und Treiber wieder installieren? Oder einfach umstecken da AMD auf AMD ?

Danke LG


----------



## -Xe0n- (5. Februar 2020)

Neuesten Treiber runterladen, bei der Installation auswählen, dass alte Treiberreste entfernt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paul36 (5. Februar 2020)

Klasse, danke


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Februar 2020)

@Gurdi

Wie kann ich am besten die Sapphire Pulse kühler bekommen,- aber an Leistung nix verschenken.
Untervolten ist so eine Sache mit Navi und läuft derzeit 1,045 Volt 1850 Mhz, Speicher komplett  @Stock!


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Februar 2020)

> Untervolten ist so eine Sache mit Navi und läuft derzeit 1,045 Volt 1850 Mhz, Speicher komplett  @Stock!


Ist doch ein gutes Setting oder nicht? Viel mehr wirst du damit an den Temps nicht ändern können.
Das einzige was du machen kannst ist die Lüfterkurve höher zu schrauben oder den Airflow im Gehäuse zu optimieren.
Wie hoch sind denn die Temps?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. Februar 2020)

Hab mir mal RDR2 gegönnt [emoji4] gerade 2 Stündchen gezockt.... Mit meinem neuen UV Profil alles smooth und stabil[emoji106] Morgen mal testen ob ich mit der Spannung noch Tick höher takten kann [emoji16]
Ich wünsche allen Navianer eine gute Nacht [emoji42]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## ATIR290 (5. Februar 2020)

GPU 78 Grad, und Tjunction 87 Grad maximal bei 1570 U/Min 

Möchte gerne  unter 75 Grad und maximal 80 Tj Temperatur,- dies wäre mein Ziel.


----------



## RX480 (6. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hab mir mal RDR2 gegönnt .... Mit meinem neuen UV Profil alles smooth und stabil


160W,
Du bist ja echt sparsam unterwegs!


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2020)

Joh bei dem Takt echt super Werte.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. Februar 2020)

RDR2 ist echt nice. Besonders die Grafik. Hatte mit meiner Navi unter Vulkan diese Schnee Grafikfehler. Mit DX12 nicht.
Das reproduzierbare Problem mit dem Treiber reset nach vollaufen des VRAM ist im übrigen mit 20.1.3 verschwunden.... Dafür empfinde ich die Umgebungsverdeckung als "schlechter".... komische Grafikfehler... das ist mir bei dem letzten 19ner Treiber nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Februar 2020)

Am liebsten würde ich ja mal den Kühler entfernen und die Wlp erneuern aber danach ist es Essig mit der Garantie. Könnte bei der Red Dragon bestimmt noch ein paar Grad rausholen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich ja mal den Kühler entfernen und die Wlp erneuern aber danach ist es Essig mit der Garantie. Könnte bei der Red Dragon bestimmt noch ein paar Grad rausholen.


Powercolor ist da sehr kulant, was das angeht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuehlerwechsel - ComputerBase


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Februar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> GPU 78 Grad, und Tjunction 87 Grad maximal bei 1570 U/Min
> 
> Möchte gerne  unter 75 Grad und maximal 80 Tj Temperatur,- dies wäre mein Ziel.



Was ist daran denn jetzt schlecht?  Ist doch alles im grünen Bereich. Was macht es für einen Unterschied wenn du auf 80° Hotspot kommst? 
Mehr Leistung hast du damit nicht. 
Wie gesagt mit UV holst du da nix mehr raus. Dein UV Profil ist bereits gut. Niedrigere Temps gehen nur noch über höher drehende Lüfter oder besseren Airflow. 
Wüsste aber nicht wofür du das machen willst


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Februar 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Powercolor ist da sehr kulant, was das angeht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war 2016. Jetzt klebt ein Sticker auf einer Schraube.


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Das war 2016. Jetzt klebt ein Sticker auf einer Schraube.


Die Sticker kleben auf jeder Karte, sind aber irrelevant.
Die kleben auch auf den Karten von 2016


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> RDR2 ist echt nice. Besonders die Grafik. Hatte mit meiner Navi unter Vulkan diese Schnee Grafikfehler. Mit DX12 nicht.
> Das reproduzierbare Problem mit dem Treiber reset nach vollaufen des VRAM ist im übrigen mit 20.1.3 verschwunden.... Dafür empfinde ich die Umgebungsverdeckung als "schlechter".... komische Grafikfehler... das ist mir bei dem letzten 19ner Treiber nicht aufgefallen...


Also Schneefehler waren mir gestern nun nicht aufgefallen mit Vulkan..... Mmhhhh

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Februar 2020)

Wo kann man im Afterburner die Spannung der GPU anzeigen lassen?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Also Schneefehler waren mir gestern nun nicht aufgefallen mit Vulkan..... Mmhhhh
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Diesen hier:

YouTube


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wo kann man im Afterburner die Spannung der GPU anzeigen lassen?



Geht nicht bei Navi glaube ich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Geht nicht bei Navi glaube ich.


Geht doch.... Siehe mein Screenshot [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Februar 2020)

Ja aber wie


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne musste man das in den Settings erst aktivieren. Ich habs bei mir auch. Ich regel meine Navi nur über AB. Weil ich den Wattmann echt nicht mag....


----------



## Paul36 (6. Februar 2020)

So 5700 XT Pulse ist da und direkt eingepflanzt  
Danke @XEON für den Tipp mit dem Treiber, der Wechsel von der RX 570 war problemlos
Treiber scheinen wirklich noch nicht ganz sauber zu sein, auf WQHD in Ultra starke Artefakte in Star Wars Battelfront 2 auf Texturen die Reflexionen darstellen sollen..
Die Pulse ist... Naja.. bis <=1000RPM in Ordnung, danach aber wirklich unangenehm wenn der Tower direkt neben einem steht
Hatte als Übergangskarte die XFX RX 570 XXX Edition, die konnte ich gut mit UV und manueller Lüftersteuerung  @35% PWM bändigen
Hat jemand ein gutes UV Tutorial für die 5700XT? Will nur die Temps senken damit ich die Lüfter flach halten kann.. Danke

Edit: Was ist denn im Wattmann die Übergangstemperatur? Ist das die Junction Temp? War bei der RX 570 nicht da





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Februar 2020)

> Edit: Was ist denn im Wattmann die Übergangstemperatur? Ist das die Junction Temp?


Richtig.


> Hat jemand ein gutes UV Tutorial für die 5700XT? Will nur die Temps senken damit ich die Lüfter flach halten kann.. Danke


Probier mal in den Bereich von ~1050mV zu kommen. Takt entsprechend soweit reduzieren bis es stabil bleibt. Jeweils mit Superposition kurz gegentesten reicht meist schon aus für Stabilität.
Kurve in der Mitte mal etwas anheben, stabilsiert die Karte auch etwas.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So das die Kurve in der Mitte eine Gerade ist.
Die effektiven Spannungsschritte liegen bei 1056mV, 1050mV, 1043mV die du erreichen kannst, die meiner Meinung nach der optimale Bereich für die Navi sind. 
Immer 2-3mV weniger einstellen als du haben willst, wegen Offset. 
Willst du also 1056mV haben, stell 1053 ein usw.
Nimm nicht meinen Takt als Richtwert, ich hab hier so ziemlich den miesesten Chip im Thread  Da geht bei ~1056mV bestimmt mehr als nur 1946MHz, teste es einfach aus


----------



## Paul36 (6. Februar 2020)

Klasse, danke für den Input.
Habe mal deine Settings 1:1 übernommen (inkl. dem Speicher OC). Läuft in einem Durchgang Superposition 4k mit 1880 MHZ (relativ konstant) und zieht um die 180W
Punkte 7179 also knapp etwas weniger als du, habe aber auch die schwächere CPU (1600 AF 12nm) drin falls das im Graka Bench was ausmacht

Jetzt arbeite ich mich mal langsam vor, Lüfter habe ich aber schon leiser bekommen 
Bringt es noch was das PL zu senken?
Sonst würde ich jetzt erstmal den Takt fest lassen und mit der Spannung runtergehen


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Februar 2020)

> Habe mal deine Settings 1:1 übernommen (inkl. dem Speicher OC)


Wie gesagt mein Chip ist mies, du kannst sicher noch 20-30MHz mit dem Takt hoch. 
Ich würde den Takt mal auf 1960 fest setzen und dann einfach schauen ob du noch auf 1043mV runter kommst. 
Wenn ja, dann perfekt, dann gehst du solange mit dem Takt hoch bis es instabil wird. 
Wenn nicht, dann gehst du bis, keine Ahnung, 1945 runter und wenn dann die 1043 nicht stabil, würd ich einen Schritt mit der Spannung hochgehen und das gleiche von vorne.

Mit 1043 war meine Navi am kühlsten, lief aber nicht auf Dauer stabil.



> Bringt es noch was das PL zu senken?


Würde erstmal beim UV bleiben.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Februar 2020)

Das zuschalten des Powerlimits macht meist mehr Probleme als das es hilft.


----------



## Ericius161 (6. Februar 2020)

Mieser Chip meinst Du? Meine Läuft unter 1158 mV nicht mehr stabil


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Februar 2020)

So hab HWInfo geupdatet. Und schon konnte ich bei Sensoren die Spannung auswählen. Dadurch funktioniert die Anzeige auch im Afterburner. Schade das MSI das nicht hinbekommt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Februar 2020)

> Mieser Chip meinst Du? Meine Läuft unter 1158 mV nicht mehr stabil


Also das kann wirklich nicht sein. Das liegt ja nur 20mV unter dem Stock Wert, das ist im Grunde gar nichts.
Bei welchem Takt denn? Wenn du natürlich 2,2GHz anliegen hast oder so, dann ist das evtl klar 
Hast du auch mal die Kurve im niedrig frequenten Bereich angehoben wie auf meinem Screen?


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Februar 2020)

1,093 Volt hab ich bis jetzt getestet bei 1900 Boost.


----------



## Paul36 (6. Februar 2020)

Hab auch nicht im Chip Lotto gewonnen, 1960 läuft nicht mehr mit 1,056mV , aber immerhin die 1945 aus deinem Setting
Nimmt er bei der Konfiguration der Lüfter als Temperatur die Übergangstemparatur oder die Aktuelle Temparatur?


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Februar 2020)

> Hab auch nicht im Chip Lotto gewonnen, 1960 läuft nicht mehr mit 1,056mV , aber immerhin die 1945 aus deinem Setting


In dem Fall würd ich dann wohl bei dem Setting 1945@1056 bleiben, wenn das mit 1960 nicht mehr läuft.
Weil um 1050 oder gar 1043 stabil zu bekommen müsstest du dann zu weit mit dem Takt runter. 

Du solltest dennoch jetzt mal mit dem Setting einige Games testen. Denn Game stable ist immer noch was anderes als Benchmark stable. Wenn du Pech hast laufen manche Games vielleicht nicht dauer stable. 



> Nimmt er bei der Konfiguration der Lüfter als Temperatur die Übergangstemparatur oder die Aktuelle Temparatur?


Die Übergangstemperatur.
Allerdings wenn du an der Lüfterkurve drehst, beobachte bitte genau ob dir danach was merkwürdiges auffällt, bei einigen hat die Wattman Lüftersteuerung wohl zu Problemen geführt, was genau weiß ich nicht weil es bei mir nicht auftritt, Gurdi weiß da mehr. 
Deshalb am besten erstmal mit der Stock Lüfterkurve und dem neuen UV Profil Games testen ob alles stable ist, dann erst an der Lüfterkurve drehen und wenns keine Probleme gibt, alles bestens. 
Wenn nach dem ändern der Lüfterkurve irgendwas merkwürdig erscheint, dann die Lüfter besser mit dem MPT regeln.


----------



## Coolviper (6. Februar 2020)

Hier meine neue Nitro+ XT mit 1050 mV . Leider auch nicht ein "Takt Wunder". Ghetto-Mod werde ich wohl machen, die Lüfter sind mir ein "µ" zu laut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Februar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Hier meine neue Nitro+ XT mit 1.050 V . Leider auch nicht ein "Takt Wunder". Ghetto-Mod werde ich wohl machen, die Lüfter sind mir ein "µ" zu laut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, ich mag es irgendwie wenn ich sowas lese! 
Du hast nicht 1 Komma 050 Volt geschrieben, sondern 1050V! Hier wurscht, weil jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist, aber ich kriege jedes mal ein breites Grinsen bei dem Gedanken.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Februar 2020)

> Hier meine neue Nitro+ XT mit 1050 mV . Leider auch nicht ein "Takt  Wunder". Ghetto-Mod werde ich wohl machen, die Lüfter sind mir ein "µ"  zu laut


Wie kein Takt Wunder? 
Du liegst einen Schritt weiter unten mit der Spannung als ich (1056mV) und die taktet effektiv gut 70MHz höher. Also Ruhe  Ich krieg 1050 nicht mal überhaupt stable


----------



## blautemple (6. Februar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Ghetto-Mod werde ich wohl machen, die Lüfter sind mir ein "µ" zu laut



Bei über 2000rpm wundert mich das nicht 
Das ist doch nicht die Lüftergeschwindigleit @stock, oder?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Februar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Bei über 2000rpm wundert mich das nicht
> Das ist doch nicht die Lüftergeschwindigleit @stock, oder?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Jo meine Nitro arbeitet zwischen 1100 und 1400umin [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (7. Februar 2020)

Meine läuft auch bei maximum 1500 RPM. Höher wie 77 °C geht der Hotspot dabei nie. Gut sind ja auch nur 140-160 Watt wenn sie denn frei "laufen" darf....


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Februar 2020)

Gestern mit der neuen CPU das erste Mal ein bisschen rumprobiert:
AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 3600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31)

Ich habe aktuell die Ref-Version ohne Wakü-Block, das Fenster war aber auf


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Gestern mit der neuen CPU das erste Mal ein bisschen rumprobiert:
> AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 5 3600,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM (MS-7A31)
> 
> Ich habe aktuell die Ref-Version ohne Wakü-Block, das Fenster war aber auf


Welchen ram hast du nochmal?


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. Februar 2020)

Cpu oc'ed @4.2ghz?


----------



## WhoRainZone (7. Februar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Welchen ram hast du nochmal?


Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSC/BLS2K8G4D240FSC) ab €' '129,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Der hier, auf 2933 CL14-16-16-34, mehr habe ich noch nicht versucht.
Oder meinst du den GPU-RAM? Das weiß aus dem Kopf raus nicht 


-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Cpu oc'ed @4.2ghz?


Ne, einfach eingebaut und nichts weiter angefasst 
Läuft aber auf Custom-Wakü, zum Zeitpunkt des Benches 19°C Wassertemp. Vermutlich geht das der Boost weiter hoch? idk


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Hier meine neue Nitro+ XT mit 1050 mV . Leider auch nicht ein "Takt Wunder". Ghetto-Mod werde ich wohl machen, die Lüfter sind mir ein "µ" zu laut



Kannste ja zur Not weiterverkaufen und mal ne selektierte Ultra versuchen für 374€ incl. 2x Games+Gamepass:
8GB XFX Radeon RX 5700XT ULTRA RAW II 8GB - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
(eignet sich auch gut für Ghettomod)


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Februar 2020)

Wie laut ist denn die karte?

Mich juckt es irgendwie in den Fingern.

Meine jetzige Navi mit Glück für 350 € verkaufen, dafür eine leisere Karte und 2 Spiele.

Oder Pech haben und man bekommt sie nur für 300 los und man bekommt die Spiele im Marktplatz zusammen für 40.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2020)

Die Raw2 Ultra würde ich nur mit max. 1,05V betreiben. Die Besitzer der normalen Raw2 fanden den Lüfter dann erträglich. Man müsste eh mal die Lüfterkurve+Accoustic-Limit anpassen. Bisher war auch Hotspot ca.94°C net limitierend für den Takt. Also könnte man statt 89°C auf 94°C gehen.
Hier mal User Ozelot vom Luxx: mit der normalen Raw2
[Sammelthread] - AMD Navi Sammelthread + FAQ | Seite 6 | Forum de Luxx
Ideal ist natürlich so ein Ghettomodd, wie Coolviper bei der Kleinen XFX 5700 DD Ultra hatte.
Das ganze Plastik dann abmontieren.(und evtl. noch einen Zusatzlüfter hintendrauf legen)


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Februar 2020)

Also nicht leiser, als meine Red Dragon. Dann bleibe ich bei der.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2020)

Die Dragon könnte ja auch nen Ghettomodd vertragen.


----------



## hks1981 (7. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Dragon könnte ja auch nen Ghettomodd vertragen.



Warum sollte man eine Karte die eigentlich sehr gut kühlt und gute Lautstärke macht in einen Ghetto Modus versetzen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Februar 2020)

Gerade noch 2 Stündchen The Hunter call of the wild @1440p und max Details gezockt..... Kann man machen [emoji16]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man eine Karte die eigentlich sehr gut kühlt und gute Lautstärke macht in einen Ghetto Modus versetzen?



Olli wollte ja noch leiser werden. Obs Das wert ist, ist ne andere Frage, wobei 2x Artic net die Welt kosten 
und/oder soundso schon rumliegen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. Februar 2020)

Also bei der Dragon lohnt sich bestimmt kein Ghettomod.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Februar 2020)

Noch leiser ist gut. Die Dragon rauscht schon ziemlich. Hat sich natürlich gebessert seit dem die Spannung radikal gesenkt wurde


----------



## Coolviper (7. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte die Lüfter manuell zu scharf eingestellt. Mit stock Einstellungen ist die Karte leiser,aber nicht sehr leise.



hks1981 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man eine Karte die eigentlich sehr gut kühlt und gute Lautstärke macht in einen Ghetto Modus versetzen?



Einfach weil mir sowas Spaß macht und es konnte sein,dass die Karte mit dem Ghetto Mod noch kühler und leiser wird.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also bei der Dragon lohnt sich bestimmt kein Ghettomod.



Das lohnen ist aber auch immer ne ziemliche Ansichtssache 
Ich würde dazu z.B. sagen: Joah, einfach mal machen, wenn man es nichtmehr braucht baut man eben wieder auf Original zurück.


Btw, die 5600XT Devil im Mindstar ist schon irgendwie nett.


----------



## RX480 (7. Februar 2020)

Geht heute wies Brezelbacken, immer mal was Neues im MS.
Die U2 für 349€. (definitiv nur mit Ghettomodd sinnvoll)
8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de
oder gleich h2o
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT XFX Thicc II / III | Komplettkuehler | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## drstoecker (7. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das lohnen ist aber auch immer ne ziemliche Ansichtssache
> Ich würde dazu z.B. sagen: Joah, einfach mal machen, wenn man es nichtmehr braucht baut man eben wieder auf Original zurück.
> 
> 
> Btw, die 5600XT Devil im Mindstar ist schon irgendwie nett.



keine 5600xt mehr drin, wie war Der Preis?


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. Februar 2020)

Auf Gefahr hin jetzt als Idiot dazustehen:
Was genau ist ein "Ghetto Mod"? 
Meint ihr damit das draufschnallen von Gehäuselüftern auf den orginal Kühler? Also im Grunde nur die GPU Lüfter abmontiert?
Und das bringt deutlich bessere Temps, oder was für Vorteile hat man damit?


----------



## Coolviper (8. Februar 2020)

Hab jetzt den Ghetto Mod drauf. Ein Problem gibt es aber,das Signal der Lüfter wird falsch ausgelesen bzw. die Pin Belegung stimmt mit meinem Stecker nicht. Leider ist der große Stecker für die Lüfter zuständig  (8 Pin auf der Karte) und deshalb ist das bisschen kompliziert. Um es zu messen kommt man leider nicht richtig dran.
Die Temperatur Unterschiede sind vorhanden. Ob sich das wirklich lohnt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden, die Arctic Lüfter sind leiser als die stock Lüfter, ich werde es aber trotzdem wahrscheinlich zurück bauen.
Der 3e Screen ist Fire Strike Extreme Stress Test stock Kühler. Der 4e  Fire Strike Extreme Stress Test mit Ghetto Mod. Der 5e Heaven Benchmark 4.0 20 Min. stock und der letzte Heaven Benchmark 4.0 20 Min. Ghetto Mod.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2020)

Lohnt nicht bei so einer Karte wie ich finde, die Kühlung @ Stock ist dafür zu gut und wenn du dann die Lüfter nicht adäquat steuern kannst verliert das ganze auch seinen Sinn.


----------



## ATIR290 (8. Februar 2020)

Idealerweise auf BIG Navi warten und dann sehen wie jener wird, Lautstärkemässig ebenso!


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Auf Gefahr hin jetzt als Idiot dazustehen:
> Was genau ist ein "Ghetto Mod"?
> Meint ihr damit das draufschnallen von Gehäuselüftern auf den orginal Kühler? Also im Grunde nur die GPU Lüfter abmontiert?
> Und das bringt deutlich bessere Temps, oder was für Vorteile hat man damit?


Genau das so 120 statt 90 mm kann was bringen


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Meint ihr damit das draufschnallen von Gehäuselüftern auf den orginal Kühler?


Jein,
Gehäuselüfter wären die Artic F12 aber besser sind Radi-Lüfter Arctic P12 weil die mehr Druck haben.
(die Schaufeln sehen etwas anders aus)

Es macht vor allem Sinn, wenn ne Graka mit nur Duallüfter bereits unangenehm klingt.
Die 5700xt Pulse wäre so ein Kandidat. Oder die Raw2 Ultra braucht sicher etwas mehr Luft als die normale Raw2
wnn man mehr Takt fahren möchte. (dito U2)
Die großen Grakas (Devil+Nitro+U3+Taichi) mit Triplefan sind meist schon ausreichend leise.
RX 5700 XT Custom mit 185 Watt im Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Februar 2020)

> Jein,
> Gehäuselüfter wären die Artic F12 aber besser sind Radi-Lüfter Arctic P12 weil die mehr Druck haben.
> (die Schaufeln sehen etwas anders aus)


Achso, für mich sind das beides Gehäuselüfter  Hab selber die P14 in meinem Case drin. Ich finde die sogar besser als die Silent Wings 3, die erzeugen definitiv mehr Luftstrom bei gleicher Drehzahl und ich kann keinen Unterschied zwischen der Lautstärke feststellen. 

Und da Coolviper wohl irgendwie Probleme mit den Pins hatte: Kann man die Arctic Lüfter nicht einfach an einen beliebigen Sys_Fan hängen am Board und als Sensor dann die Tjunction der GPU? Oder müssen die an der GPU selber angeschlossen werden?

Finds ne interessante Idee dieser Ghetto Mod  Hätte auch mal Lust sowas zu basteln.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2020)

Milchmädchenrechnung:
Bei gleicher Drehzahl sind 2x120 nur 15% mehr Fläche als 3x90.(x)
ABER
Da es ohne Shrouds net genau passt geht durch den Überstand wieder etwas verloren!
Der Gewinn in der Kühlleistung ist daher net in jedem Fall groß, vor Allem wenn schon gute Lü. auf der Devil verbaut sind.
Bei nem Case mit Bodenlüftern und ausreichend Abstand zur Graka wäre genug Platz für Shrouds.
Wäre mal interessant wie  effizient dann der Ghettomodd wäre.
(etwas kniffliger in der Befestigung)

(x) Vermutlich liegt der Gewinn in dem höheren Druck von nem 25mm ggü. 15mm dicken Lü.
Zumindestens die Vega64 Strixx war immer ein lohnendes Objekt.

Evtl. würden auf ner rel. breiten Graka (Raw2 U) auch 140er Shrouds passen. Von 2x100 auf 2x140 ist schon Was.
Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm - black


----------



## openSUSE (8. Februar 2020)

Was? Ich würde mal fast behaupten der Luftstrom von einem F12 oder P12 ist schon besser als von 2x9Xziger die bei den Custom-Karten verwendet werden. Vom Luftdruck brauchen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## RX480 (8. Februar 2020)

2x120 vs. 3x92
Die Anzahl ist ja auch wichtig!
und
Ein 92er ist evtl. auch nur genauso laut wie ein 120er bei weniger Drehzahl, sprich man würde die 92er mit 1500U/min vs. 120er mit 1150..1200U/min in der Praxis vgl. müssen.

Deswegen war der "Gewinn" bei der Nitro von Coolviper net ganz so groß.


----------



## Paul36 (8. Februar 2020)

Was benötigt man alles für den Ghetto Mod bei der Pulse?

2x F12 PWM (ohne PST)
Y-PWM Kabel
Schraubenzieher (welchen mini dreher? würde ungern ein ganzes elektriker Set kaufen)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Februar 2020)

Paul36 schrieb:


> Was benötigt man alles für den Ghetto Mod bei der Pulse?
> 
> 2x F12 PWM (ohne PST)
> Y-PWM Kabel
> Schraubenzieher (welchen mini dreher? würde ungern ein ganzes elektriker Set kaufen)


Ich würde den P12 nehmen da dieser mehr Druck hat [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2020)

Die P12 sind eh der Hammer, kosten fast nix und die Leistung im Bezug zur Lautstärke ist wirklich hervorragend. Das ist der Budgetlüfter schlechthin.


----------



## Coolviper (8. Februar 2020)

Paul36 schrieb:


> Was benötigt man alles für den Ghetto Mod bei der Pulse?
> 
> 2x F12 PWM (ohne PST)
> Y-PWM Kabel
> Schraubenzieher (welchen mini dreher? würde ungern ein ganzes elektriker Set kaufen)



Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm ab €'*'5,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher P00 und P01 und Kabelbinder (möglichst schmal)

Phobya PWM Adapter für VGA - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de Die Pulse hat auch den passenden Anschluss.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Februar 2020)

Sehr cool! 
Ich hab noch ein Urgestein hier, Achtung:
eine GTX 560Ti ! 

Wird nicht mehr verwendet, liegt eh nur rum. Arctic Lüfter hab ich auch noch hier. Meint ihr das geht auch mit der Karte? Hab einfach nur Lust sowas mal zu basteln. 
Frage mich nur ob der Anschluss der selbe ist. Dafür muss ich wohl erstmal die Stock Lüfter abmontieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Sehr cool!
> Ich hab noch ein Urgestein hier, Achtung:
> eine GTX 560Ti !
> 
> ...


Ja geil hatte auch mal eine 560ti die lief über 1 GHz... War nen geiler Chip[emoji847] hatte von Haus aus einen Artic Kühler drauf[emoji6]

Test: Point of View GeForce GTX 560 Ti TGT Beast-Edition TFC - Hardwareluxx

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (8. Februar 2020)

Ich hab jetzt heute durch Zufall gesehen das man in Anno mit dem integrierten Fidelity FX ja auch skalieren kann direkt, das ist ja mal richtig nice die Funktion. Ich kann nun mit meiner *APU!* Anno in 4k auf dem Lappi daddeln und es läuft dabei sogar noch richtig schick.


----------



## Paul36 (8. Februar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm ab €'*'5,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher P00 und P01 und Kabelbinder (möglichst schmal)
> 
> ...





Danke, wird bestellt.
Ich berichte dann


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2020)

Ist euch die Pusle zu laut, mir fast zu heiss bei T-Junction
Habe so Angst nach der Defekten VII 

Gestern nach 10 Tagen mal wieder der Ersten Blackscreen gehabt beim I-Surfen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. Februar 2020)

> mir fast zu heiss bei T-Junction


Warst du nicht derjenige der unter 90°C Hotspot hatte und unbedingt noch weiter runter wollte? 
Ey, wirklich, hör auf dir Sorgen zu machen, alles bis 90°C juckt die Karte sowas von gar nicht. Erst ab 95° würd ich mal überlegen was zu verändern.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2020)

Ja, bin ich
Dann bin ich beruhigt … 87 Grad maximal bei 1570 U/Min


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2020)

Ich hab ne TJ von 102 bei der Karte, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. Februar 2020)

> Gestern nach 10 Tagen mal wieder der Ersten Blackscreen gehabt beim I-Surfen.


Welcher Browser?


> 87 Grad maximal bei 1570 U/Min


Weißt du was dagegen hilft? Aufhören ständig auf die TJ zu gucken und den Afterburner nicht ständig mitlaufen lassen 
Die Karte ist bis weit über 100° spezifiziert. Ich weiß echt nicht worüber du dir Sorgen machst.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Februar 2020)

Die "Sorgenmacherei" einiger User kommt daher, das es "andere" GPU Hersteller gibt... die einfach einen Temp-Wert irgendwo her zaubern, wo niemand weiß wo genau er wie zustande kommt... Wenn AMD den TJ Wert rausgibt, ist das imho der aktuell höchste Wert der irgendwo innerhalb der GPU gemessen wird. Bei "anderen" die ja sooooo viel bessere Temps haben, könnte es der niedrigste gemessene Wert sein.. man weiß es von "anderen" halt nicht....

Den meisten Usern fehlt auch das Verständnis dafür ... die sehen nur 90° Oh gott gegen 70° voll super!


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2020)

Die Angabe der TJ ist ein Segen und sollte die Leute nicht unnötig verunsichern.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Angabe der TJ ist ein Segen und sollte die Leute nicht unnötig verunsichern.



Ja, nur leider verstehen es die meisten nicht... und dann geht das geheule bei 90,13756°C los....


----------



## hks1981 (9. Februar 2020)

Naja ein Segen ist es nicht, denn es gibt ja 1.000 User die sich bei der Temp fürchten. Ich kann halt Atir nicht verstehen was er eigentlich macht? Also mir wäre es zu dumm jeden Tag auf temps zu schauen und das ist auch genau das, was vor 10-15 Jahren noch schön war. Kein Tool wo man irgendwelche Werte ausgelesen hat sondern nur die Karte eingebaut hat und gezockt hat.

Heute kauft man sich eine Karte baut die ein, haut sie durch irgendwelche Stresstests und jammert dann das auf Reddit jemand 15c weniger hat, verbringt dann wieder unendlich viele Stunden mit Optimierungen usw. anstatt man einfach nur das macht wofür diese Karte gekauft wurde.

Ich habe alle Tools entfernt bei mir auch FPS Tools usw. und nutze diese Karte nur noch zum Zocken und ich merke nun wieder wieviel Zeit ich eigentlich mit dem ganzen Optimieren und Co verschwendet habe und was man mit der gewonnen Zeit wieder anfangen kann. 

Bei mir ist es nun ganz einfach in Zukunft. Karte kaufen, einbauen und zocken. Ist die kaputt einschicken oder tauschen und weiter gehts anstatt stunden in Foren oder Videos nach Ursachen suchen. Dafür zahlt man ja auch für die Karte dass diese funktioniert und wenn nicht gibt es Garantie und fertig.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Februar 2020)

Ja, Tools installieren kann man wenn der PC anfängt sich "komisch" zu verhalten...


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja ein Segen ist es nicht, denn es gibt ja 1.000 User die sich bei der Temp fürchten. Ich kann halt Atir nicht verstehen was er eigentlich macht? Also mir wäre es zu dumm jeden Tag auf temps zu schauen und das ist auch genau das, was vor 10-15 Jahren noch schön war. Kein Tool wo man irgendwelche Werte ausgelesen hat sondern nur die Karte eingebaut hat und gezockt hat.
> 
> Heute kauft man sich eine Karte baut die ein, haut sie durch irgendwelche Stresstests und jammert dann das auf Reddit jemand 15c weniger hat, verbringt dann wieder unendlich viele Stunden mit Optimierungen usw. anstatt man einfach nur das macht wofür diese Karte gekauft wurde.
> 
> ...



Ja es ist schon für AMD ein zweischneidiges Schwert, am Ende sind mehr Leute verunsichert als das Ihnen wohl geholfen wurde. Dennoch, die Tweaker Szene ist fester Bestandteil der AMD Kundschaft,da will man es sich eben auch gut mit halten. Für die Sensorphalanx die wir auf jeder Karte haben zahlst du bei NV geschmeidige 50-100Euro extra.


----------



## hks1981 (9. Februar 2020)

Ich will von den Sensoren eigentlich gar nichts mehr wissen. Die Karten werden auch nicht nach den optimalsten Ereignissen gebaut sondern werden im Standardverfahren getestet ob diese den Altag überstehen. Der Karte ist es schnurrz ob. Jetzt 70 oder 95c erreicht werden, da sitzt ja keine intelligenz darin die jetzt sagt oh gott 5c wärmer ich lebe jetzt 3 monate kürzer. 

Genau da sitzt der Mensch dahinter und versch... unendlich Zeit, passen die Temps will man es schneller, passt die Geschwindigkeit will man 60,144,240 FPS hat man diese will man 5K, 8K und es dreht sich wieder im Kreis. Dabei ist es so simpel. Spiel starten und zocken und nicht dauernd optimieren nur weil man gerne fürs Ego 3FPS mehr haben will was uns gar nicht auffällt.

Bin mir 100% sicher, dass 90% der Anwender der Unterschied zwischen 100FPS zu 144FPS nicht auffällt. Und nur weil es man gelesen hat das es einer hat will man es auch haben ohne zu wissen ob der User eventuell die Settings im Game komplett anders nutzt.


----------



## DARPA (9. Februar 2020)

Man sollte sich von der Tj nicht verrückt machen lassen.

Ich hab ja ne VII unter Wasser. Trotzdem kann bei ordentlich Last Tj auf über 90°C gehen, während GPU, HBM, VRMs grad mal bei 45 °C sind 

Solange nix drosselt ist doch alles top


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2020)

Im Prinzip haben Alle Recht,
aber
Im Einzelfall sind Modder froh die Werte genau zu kennen.

Bei Gurdi@R7 war es gut die Diff. zw. GPU+TJ zu kennen. Da hat man auch den Sinn von LM gleich 1:1 gesehen.
(oder ATIR der monatelang die R7 mit zu hoher TJ betrieben hat = unruhiger Takt)
Eigentlich kann man schrittweise Takt+Spannung erhöhen, bis man genau an den Punkt kommt, wo die WLP net mehr
die Übertragung der Wärme schafft.(die Diff. nimmt stärker zu)

Navi hat natürlich selten 260W+ zu übertragen, so das die Meisten erstmal ohne LM auskommen.
Was am Anfang aber interessant war, ist das Verhalten von Mem>>90°C.(und geringeres UV/OC-Potential der GPU)

OoB-Player brauchen sich dennoch keine Sorgen machen, weil die meist Mem@default lassen.
und
AMD eigentlich schon mit AutoUV ein ausreichendes Tool bietet. (würde auch ohne Kennntnis der Temp funzen)

Wer die Lüfter<Default betreiben möchte sollte schon mal kurz im GPU-Z schauen, das TJ net>94°C geht.(x)
Bis dahin gabs eigentlich keine Takteinbussen.
Das Silikon wird erst >>110°C beschädigt, so daß ohne MPT kaum jemand in die Region kommt.

(x) Das Problem sehe ich eher beim Airflow, wenn manche User nur 1x 120/140 als IN verbaut haben, wie es bei den Gehäusen so ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich will von den Sensoren eigentlich gar nichts mehr wissen. Die Karten werden auch nicht nach den optimalsten Ereignissen gebaut sondern werden im Standardverfahren getestet ob diese den Altag überstehen. Der Karte ist es schnurrz ob. Jetzt 70 oder 95c erreicht werden, da sitzt ja keine intelligenz darin die jetzt sagt oh gott 5c wärmer ich lebe jetzt 3 monate kürzer.
> 
> Genau da sitzt der Mensch dahinter und versch... unendlich Zeit, passen die Temps will man es schneller, passt die Geschwindigkeit will man 60,144,240 FPS hat man diese will man 5K, 8K und es dreht sich wieder im Kreis. Dabei ist es so simpel. Spiel starten und zocken und nicht dauernd optimieren nur weil man gerne fürs Ego 3FPS mehr haben will was uns gar nicht auffällt.
> 
> Bin mir 100% sicher, dass 90% der Anwender der Unterschied zwischen 100FPS zu 144FPS nicht auffällt. Und nur weil es man gelesen hat das es einer hat will man es auch haben ohne zu wissen ob der User eventuell die Settings im Game komplett anders nutzt.



Das mag für viele stimmen, aber bitte nicht pauschalisieren! Ich zocke seit ich 10 Jahre alt bin, also seit 14 Jahren. In diesen 14 Jahren hatte ich glaub ich so um die ~5-6 Grafikkarten. Alles waren Nvidia Karten die ich einfach nur eingebaut hab (naja, nicht mit meinen 10 Jahren, das war ein Fertig Rechner) und los gezockt habe. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr was meine erste Karte war, aber die zweite war eine GeForce 9800GT mit 512MB VRAM!, wer kann sich an so ein Teil noch erinnern  Ich hab nie an irgendwelchen Werten gedreht, irgendwelche Sensoren ausgelesen, Taktraten angeguckt oder was weiß ich und ich bezweifle, dass ich bis ich ~16 Jahre alt war wusste was der Takt überhaupt ist. 

(Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, als ich mit 12 Jahren mit nem Kumpel im Saturn PCs angeschaut habe und die Begriffe "GHz" und "Quad Core" oder "Dual Core" gelesen habe und dann haben wir 4x die Höhe vom Takt gerechnet, also bei nem 2,5GHz Quad Core dann = 10GHz und so haben wir alle PCs verglichen und wo der höchste Wert raus kam, das war für uns dann "der beste" PC )

Ich hab mich erst seit meiner letzten Graka (GTX560Ti) mit dem ganzen Kram beschäftigt. Besonders stark eigentlich erst jetzt mit Navi. Und ich muss sagen, dass es mir einfach Spaß macht! Es mag für dich lästig sein, nervig, Zeitverschwendung und du willst einfach nur los zocken. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann hatte ich mit meiner Navi die komplette Zeit die ich mit optimieren, undervolten, Temperaturen, Sensoren, Taktraten, sonstigen Geschwindigkeiten, Benchmarks und sogar mit allen möglichen Problemen samt Lösungen verbracht hab, mindestens genauso viel Spaß wie beim Zocken selber. Das klingt für dich vielleicht komisch, aber es ist wirklich so.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja ein Segen ist es nicht, denn es gibt ja 1.000 User die sich bei der Temp fürchten. Ich kann halt Atir nicht verstehen was er eigentlich macht? Also mir wäre es zu dumm jeden Tag auf temps zu schauen und das ist auch genau das, was vor 10-15 Jahren noch schön war. Kein Tool wo man irgendwelche Werte ausgelesen hat sondern nur die Karte eingebaut hat und gezockt hat.
> 
> Heute kauft man sich eine Karte baut die ein, haut sie durch irgendwelche Stresstests und jammert dann das auf Reddit jemand 15c weniger hat, verbringt dann wieder unendlich viele Stunden mit Optimierungen usw. anstatt man einfach nur das macht wofür diese Karte gekauft wurde.
> 
> ...


Da haste natürlich auch Recht [emoji6] Aber optimieren kann ja auch Spaß machen [emoji16][emoji4]

Normalerweise sollte man nur due GPU temp anzeigen lassen wie bei Nvidia [emoji3]

Ich mache meistens auch das Overlay im Game aus... Ab und an guck ich dann mal drauf.... Habe es auf F12 gesetzt um das Overlay an und aus zuschalten. So ist am besten.....
Ich habe nun mein Ideale Einstellung gefunden.... Da brauch ich mir auch im Sommer keine Sorgen machen [emoji106]

Auch durchs optimieren ist meine Karte nicht nur Kühler sondern auch leiser bei viel weniger Stromverbrauch[emoji847] original über 200 Watt nun von 140 bis max 170w..... Dabei nur im Durchschnitt 50mhz weniger Takt.... Die 1 bis 2 fps weniger merkt man eh nicht [emoji41]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (9. Februar 2020)

Ich habe bisher alle meine Karten optimiert oder umgebaut und das schon seit Ewigkeiten.  Ich habe SLI gehabt, SLI unter Wasser gesetzt, Karten andere Kühlungen verpasst, diese mittels Flash freigeschalten und und und.

Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich wollte hier keinen sein Hobby schlecht reden. Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte war einfach, dass es irgendwann auch mal gut sein sollte. Wenn ich also meinen optimalen Settings habe, dann höre ich auf und versuche nicht noch weiter zu gehen oder wie Atir zB jetzt jeden Tag Panik zu schieben.

Ich war mit meiner RX von MSI auch zufrieden doch haben es mir die Treiber einfach unmöglich gemacht Spaß daran zu haben. Klar war ich auch teilweise Schuld weil ich UV betrieben habe und es mit einer Version vom neuen Treiber zu Problemen kam usw. Doch für mich war dann der Punkt erreicht wo es dann um Funktionen ging die einfach abgedreht wurden oder durch Funktionen die einfach nicht funktionierten Sync zb führte zu Flackern oder abstürzen. Profile werden einfach mal nicht geladen oder vergessen usw.

Das war der Grund warum ich dann 1.370€ in die Hand genommen habe und mir die GTX 2080TI von MSI holte und ich bereue es heute noch immer nicht. Habe in 5 Minuten meinen Takt auf 0,925V gestellt die Karte fährt auf maximal 270W erreicht im Schnitt 60-65C und ist unhörbar. 

Ich habe keine Probleme, keine Blackscreens, kein Treiberreset und konnte sogar meinen Samsung Monitor als Gsnyc übernehmen obwohl er keiner ist  Nun merke ich einfach wie toll es ist wenn man seinen Pc einschaltet, zockt und wieder abdreht. Das ist genau das was ich vermisst habe und klar geht das auch mit der Navi man muss sie ja nicht angreifen und einstellen, aber wenn ein Treiber es nicht schafft stabil zu bleiben und auch noch einfach seine gewohnten Settings ändert dann wird es einfach unnötig gemacht.


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2020)

@hks
Du hast Dir aber vorher mit dem net richtig geeigneten Modd das Leben selber wochenlang schwer gemacht.
Das wurde im Nachgang auch keinem Anderen empfohlen.
Wer immer mal in den Thread geschaut hat, kann das Setting von Davidwigald unbesehen für ne Custom übernehmen. 1946@1050mV.

Blackscreens sind halt etwas Browserabhängig und vom Moni. Das sollte in dem Zusammenhang mit Monitoring der TJ keine Rolle spielen.
Ich lasse auch die Overlays und Tools beim Gamen AUS. Ist nur für Stichproben.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2020)

Das Problem an der Navi ist, das dieKarte oft keine klare Linie hat woran man sich orientieren kann.Sowas nervt einfach, das sehe ich auch so.

Freue mich aktuell das mein Spectre fleißigläuft, der kleine Vega M GL tut gute Dienste.
Anno UHD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (9. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab ne TJ von 102 bei der Karte, wo ist das Problem?


Geht doch noch!
so sieht es bei nem Kumpel von mir aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hks1981 schrieb:


> Naja ein Segen ist es nicht, denn es gibt ja 1.000 User die sich bei der Temp fürchten. Ich kann halt Atir nicht verstehen was er eigentlich macht? Also mir wäre es zu dumm jeden Tag auf temps zu schauen und das ist auch genau das, was vor 10-15 Jahren noch schön war. Kein Tool wo man irgendwelche Werte ausgelesen hat sondern nur die Karte eingebaut hat und gezockt hat.
> 
> Heute kauft man sich eine Karte baut die ein, haut sie durch irgendwelche Stresstests und jammert dann das auf Reddit jemand 15c weniger hat, verbringt dann wieder unendlich viele Stunden mit Optimierungen usw. anstatt man einfach nur das macht wofür diese Karte gekauft wurde.
> 
> ...



da ich meist mit hardwaretests beschäftigt bin lass ich mir zu jeder Zeit alles einblenden. Auch wenn ich nur am zocken bin weil mich zu jeder Zeit sämtliche Daten interessieren, also temps/Auslastung.


----------



## Gurdi (9. Februar 2020)

Joh bin auch so en bekloppter der eigentlich immer das Monitoring laufen hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher alle meine Karten optimiert oder umgebaut und das schon seit Ewigkeiten.  Ich habe SLI gehabt, SLI unter Wasser gesetzt, Karten andere Kühlungen verpasst, diese mittels Flash freigeschalten und und und.
> 
> Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich wollte hier keinen sein Hobby schlecht reden. Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen wollte war einfach, dass es irgendwann auch mal gut sein sollte. Wenn ich also meinen optimalen Settings habe, dann höre ich auf und versuche nicht noch weiter zu gehen oder wie Atir zB jetzt jeden Tag Panik zu schieben.
> 
> ...


Alles gut [emoji106] hier fühlt sich glaube ich keiner angegriffen [emoji4]
Wir wissen was du meinst..... Gott sei Dank habe ich keine Treiber Probleme..... Wie bei  meiner Vega64...... Wäre es auch bei der Navi xt so gewesen dann wäre ich auch bei den Grünen gelandet..... Treiber und alle Funktionen die angeboten werden, sollten immer einwandfrei funktionieren...... Da ist Nvidia glaub ich ein Schritt weiter.... Oder besser gesagt ausgereifter..... Natürlich hat Nvidia auch Treiber Probleme,... Aber nicht soviele 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. Februar 2020)

Keine Sorge hier fühlt sich keiner angegriffen, ich kann dich da vollkommen verstehen 
Ich hab halt am Zocken alleine nicht den größten Spaß aller Zeiten. Mich mit Problemen rumzuschlagen und an der Karte herumzutüfteln macht mir halt genauso viel Spaß. 
Und jup, ich bin auch so einer der fast immer das Monitoring an hat  Ich find das einfach interessant. Ich lass mich aber auch nicht von TJ Werten bekloppt machen.



> Wer immer mal in den Thread geschaut hat, kann das Setting von Davidwigald unbesehen für ne Custom übernehmen. 1946@1050mV.


*1056mV
Aber sonst richtig, Ja. Ich hab in letzten Wochen einige PN's bekommen zum undervolten von Navi und sowohl hier im Thread als auch bei diesen Karten hab ich bisher noch keine erlebt die mit diesem Setting instabil war. Das kann man gut als Grundlage nehmen und dann einfach selber gucken ob man noch n Schritt weiter runter kann mit der Spannung und falls nicht wie hoch man mit dem Takt kann. Hat man auf das ganze probieren keine Lust, dann kann man dieses Setting auch einfach so übernehmen wie es ist. Es handelt sich schließlich hier um Leistung im 1% Bereich.



> Geht doch noch!
> so sieht es bei nem Kumpel von mir aus
> 
> 
> ...


Also 875° sind natürlich ein Auslesefehler, aber was ist mit den 330W ?  Kann das wirklich stimmen? Kann eig auch nicht oder


----------



## RX480 (9. Februar 2020)

Am Besten 1052mV einstellen, das sollte bei Jedem die 1056mV eff. ergeben. (1056 kann schon eff. 1062mV sein)
(bei Dir hätte ja schon 1050 die 1056 zur Folge gehabt)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Februar 2020)

Ich habe meine 24/7 Settings gefunden und die sind auch im jedem game was ich zogge stabil... Eingestellte 1976mhz bei 1059mv (real anliegend 1062mv) sind im Durchschnitt ca 1920mhz........ Vram auf 1800mhz.... Gpu temp in keinem game über 70 Grad und der Hotspot [emoji91] nie über 81 Grad.... Und das bei sehr niedriger lüfter Drehzahl.... Manchmal drehen diese man gerade bei knapp über 1000umin..... Was will ich mehr [emoji847]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Am Besten 1052mV einstellen, das sollte bei Jedem die 1056mV eff. ergeben. (1056 kann schon eff. 1062mV sein)
> (bei Dir hätte ja schon 1050 die 1056 zur Folge gehabt)



Achso du meintest direkt die Zahlen im Treiber  Jetzt versteh ich. Jap da steht es bei mir auf 1052 
Ich rechne im Kopf schon immer automatisch mit ein, dass ein Offset drauf ist


----------



## openSUSE (9. Februar 2020)

Also ich bin eh mehr der OC Typ, UV betreibe ich nur extrem dezent im globalen Profil mit ~30mv. Mehr mache ich dann im passendem Game Profil und da kann man eigentlich auch drann sehen ob es DX11 oder eben DX12/Vulkan ist.

Aber momentan ist das alles egal, sobald ein Spiel auch mal kurz ruckelt und eine Navi verbaut ist MUSS es der Treiber sein.
Heute wieder so ein Fall eines Kollegen bei CoD MW online blieb "alles mal hängen" er konnte sich aber "normal" weiter bewegen, also das Bild fror nicht komplett ein(!). Da er dies offensichtlich schon länger hatte und im inet über die "Navi Treiberprobleme" gelesen hatte kaufte er sich eine 2060s. Und was ist? Genau, er hat das Problem auch mit der 2060s.
Im Endeffekt stellten wir heute fest, das sein Inet öfter mal minimalen packet loss hat (~ 1 Promille) andere Games bringt das nicht aus der Ruhe, CoD MW ist da etwas "überempfindlich".  WLAN vom freundlichem Nachbarn (anderer Anbieter UND KEIN packet loss!) und CoD MW läuft wieder super smooth, auch mit der Navi. 2060s geht zurück. 
Bitte schiebt nicht jeden scheiss auf die Karte/Treiber.


----------



## IphoneBenz (9. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh bin auch so en bekloppter der eigentlich immer das Monitoring laufen hat.



Sobald die Freundin was anderes macht wird sofort Raute gedrückt  

Ich mag es einfach zu sehen was da abgeht.


----------



## shadie (10. Februar 2020)

Heute Morgen bei NBB für der RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary zugegriffen bei NBB für 369 €.

Eigentlich reicht mir die VEGA 64 - ich kann aber mein Unraid Projekt mit der Vega nicht abschließen da Sie sich ums Verrecken nicht an die VM durchreichen lässt.
Mit ner 590 und ner GTX 970 funzt es reibungslos.
Von der 5700XT habe ich schon Bestätigungen, dass die sich durchreichen lässt mittles Vbios.

Karte kommt in ein 19" Server Gehäuse mit 2 120er in der Front + 3 120er in der Mitte + 2x 80mm im Heck.
Für Belüftung ist also gesorgt.
Wird dann mit dem Ryzen 9 3900x gepaart.

Fürs Undervolting schaue ich dann hier wieder rein 
Hat bei der Vega auch super geklappt.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (10. Februar 2020)

Ich oute mich auch als bekloppt. Der zweite Monitor ist IMMER vollgeknallt mit allen möglichen Monitoring tools... und ich schau immer drauf.... Ich liebe es einfach wenn meine Hardware schonend und kühl läuft.
Daher wird immer soweit wie möglich getweakt und undervoltet. Das kann man mit AMD GPUs wunderbar geil.... Im übrigen auch bei Intel CPUs....  

Hab am WE mal das kostenlose Ghost Recon Breakpoint ausgetestet.
Um ehrlich zu sein, versteh ich mal überhaupt nicht warum die Engine so hohe Anforderungen hat. Sonderlich toll sieht es IMO nicht aus...


----------



## shadie (10. Februar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich oute mich auch als bekloppt. Der zweite Monitor ist IMMER vollgeknallt mit allen möglichen Monitoring tools... und ich schau immer drauf.... Ich liebe es einfach wenn meine Hardware schonend und kühl läuft.
> Daher wird immer soweit wie möglich getweakt und undervoltet. Das kann man mit AMD GPUs wunderbar geil.... Im übrigen auch bei Intel CPUs....



So was geht mir mittlerweile am arsch vorbei 

So lange sich der PC/Server nicht abschaltet und nach der Einrichtung und Testlauf mit Prime95 etc. alles stabil ist schaue ich mri die Tools nie wieder an.

Die Temps der HDD´s sichte ich nur manchmal - weil die den PC nicht abschalten wenn Sie zu heiß werden 
De GPU oder CPU macht sich hingegen schon bemerkbar.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Februar 2020)

> Um ehrlich zu sein, versteh ich mal überhaupt nicht warum die Engine so  hohe Anforderungen hat. Sonderlich toll sieht es IMO nicht aus...


Welcome to Ubisoft


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Februar 2020)

Ich finde Breakpoint eigentlich ziemlich gut von der Grafik... Bin bisl enttäuscht von RDR2 von der Grafik.... Zb die texturen usw.... Sehr matschig... Und das frisst noch mehr Leistung.... Darum spiele ich beide games auf 1080p aber alle Anschlag Regler auf Maximum. Die anderen Games spiele ich auf 1440p und 1800p..... 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2020)

Alle Regler maxed ist halt net die beste Bildquali, weil dann auch TAA voll die Texturen vermatscht.
Würde dann lieber 1440p mit sinnvollen Settings testen, evtl. geht sogar 1800p.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Alle Regler maxed ist halt net die beste Bildquali, weil dann auch TAA voll die Texturen vermatscht.
> Würde dann lieber 1440p mit sinnvollen Settings testen, evtl. geht sogar 1800p.


OK werde es mal versuchen wie im Screenshot von dir..... 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (11. Februar 2020)

Evtl. könnte man auch die SoftShadows noch auf  low stellen. Kostet nur unnötig Fps.


----------



## Ace (12. Februar 2020)

Bin auch mal wieder mit Navi unterwegs, hatte ja im August schon eine Sapphire 5700 XT Referenz mit WaKü und 
habe mir jetzt nochmal zum Testen die Sapphire Nitro+ RX 5700 XT SE gekauft, mal sehen wie die so ist.


----------



## IphoneBenz (12. Februar 2020)

Moin, 

ich frage einfach mal hier rein. Ist ja rege Beteiligung. 
Was nutz ihr den am besten um TV und Moni zu reinigen? Hab da immer gemischte Erfahrungen und vielleicht hat hier jemand nen guten Tipp  

Lg Chris


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Februar 2020)

Lappen + Wasser
Mit einem nicht fusselnden Tuch wie Zewa abtrocknen. Mehr brauchts bei mir nicht. Damit geht eigentlich alles weg was sich am Monitor so von herzlichen Lachanfällen, umgekipptem Kaffee oder sonst was ansammelt 
Also ich weiß ja nicht was du mit deinem Monitor anstellst, aber wirklicher Dreck kommt da ja nicht dran.


----------



## hks1981 (12. Februar 2020)

Kaffee am Monitor? Also das hatte ich noch nicht da mein Monitor einen Standfuß hat und meine Tasse keine 1L fasst


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Kaffee am Monitor? Also das hatte ich noch nicht da mein Monitor einen Standfuß hat und meine Tasse keine 1L fasst



Na dann muss ich dir wohl mal zeigen wie man auf dem Weg von der Küche zum Schreibtisch im halb komatösen Schlafzustand gekonnt am DSL Kabel hängen bleibt, sich fast auf die Fresse legt und die Tasse dabei auf den Schreibtisch fliegt 
Richtiger Montag.

Mit Wasser + Lappen ging schon alles weg. Bei der Einweihungsfeier letztes Jahr kam auch Bier auf den Monitor. Ging auch alles weg


----------



## Gurdi (12. Februar 2020)

Ganz normale Sachen, Wasser odermeine Allzweckwaffe Fensterreiniger. Sollte halb ein Micorfasertuch sein,der Rest ist wurscht wenn du nicht gerade Essigreiniger nehmen willst


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Na dann muss ich dir wohl mal zeigen wie man auf dem Weg von der Küche zum Schreibtisch im halb komatösen Schlafzustand gekonnt am DSL Kabel hängen bleibt, sich fast auf die Fresse legt und die Tasse dabei auf den Schreibtisch fliegt
> Richtiger Montag.
> 
> Mit Wasser + Lappen ging schon alles weg. Bei der Einweihungsfeier letztes Jahr kam auch Bier auf den Monitor. Ging auch alles weg



Man verlegt ja auch kein Kabel quer durch Zimmer . Ich stell mir gerade vor was meine beiden Terrorerbsen mit sonem hermliegenden Kabel alles anstellen könnten/wollten


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Man verlegt ja auch kein Kabel quer durch Zimmer . Ich stell mir gerade vor was meine beiden Terrorerbsen mit sonem hermliegenden Kabel alles anstellen könnten/wollten



Mein Sohn hat ein Fable dafür auf allen Tastaturen rum zu hacken, er hat es geschafft an meinem Main mit 1 Jahr alle Desktopsymbole zu löschen und dann den Papierkorb zu lehren während er bei kurzer Unaufmerksamkeit von mirauf meinem Schoß saß. 

Da  hab ich erstmal dummaus der Wäsche geschaut^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2020)

Mal ne Frage, die eher mit dem Treiber zu tun hat...
Ich hab jetzt schon viele Dinge getestet, VSync, Chill auf 72FPS Min&Max gestellt, ingame ziel FPS auf 72 etc.
Trotzdem habe ich immer wieder Spikes nach oben&Unten, wodurch das Bild ruckelt.
Monitor ist ein Samsung mit 72Hz&FreeSync. FreeSync natürlich aktiviert, aber gefühlsmäßig funktioniert das nicht. Das Bild ist trotzdem irgendwie ruckelig, wenn ich zB. auf 60 FPS cappe.

Gerade zB. bei LoL kanns ja eigentlich nicht sein, das ich unter 72FPS droppe, mit dem 3600 und ner 5700XT.
Bin ziemlich ratlos


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Man verlegt ja auch kein Kabel quer durch Zimmer . Ich stell mir gerade vor was meine beiden Terrorerbsen mit sonem hermliegenden Kabel alles anstellen könnten/wollten



Der DSL Anschluss ist halt im Flur  Ich hab ne 1 Zimmer Wohnung und das Kabel hätte ich sonst irgendwie durch den Tür Rahmen legen müssen, einmal oberhalb des Türrahmens entlang und dann zum PC. Das ist zwar nicht weit, vielleicht 2-3 Meter insgesamt, aber Aufwand  So liegt das Kabel halt einfach auf dem Boden im Türrahmen. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich seit über einem Jahr hier wohne und an der Decke immer noch nur Glühbirnen sind, ist das DSL Kabel wohl das kleinste Problem  Ich glaub nämlich langsam ich werd wohl nie richtige Lampen anbringen. Mittlerweile hat man sich nämlich daran gewöhnt 



> Ich hab jetzt schon viele Dinge getestet, VSync, Chill auf 72FPS Min&Max gestellt, ingame ziel FPS auf 72 etc.
> Trotzdem habe ich immer wieder Spikes nach oben&Unten, wodurch das Bild ruckelt.


Du hast mit Vsync an Spikes nach oben? Das ist unmöglich eigentlich. Vsync ist so ziemlich der härteste Limiter, da geht nicht mal 0,1 FPS nach oben dran vorbei.
Aber auch Chill und Ingame Limit sollte keine Spikes nach oben mehr zulassen. Nach unten ist wieder ne andere Sache, aber das ist für Freesync ja nicht wichtig. 
Nur bei LoL so oder auch bei anderen Games? Hast du mal ein Game genommen und die Grafikeinstellungen bspw. so hoch gestellt, dass das Game von sich aus ohne Limiter nicht über 72 kommt? Funktioniert Freesync dann?


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2020)

Er braucht ja net 72fps nehmen, 70 reichen ja auch.

btw.
Falls Jemand letztens den Chipsatztreiber gewechselt hat und instabiler wird, liegts net unbedingt am Adrenalin.
Hier hatte Einer mit Vega dann wieder den älteren Chipsatztreiber genommen:
RX Vega Owners Thread, Tests, Mods, BIOS & Tweaks ! (cont.) | Page 53 | guru3D Forums


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2020)

Apex Legends zB. auch. Vsync aktiv und die FPS sind irgendwo bei 150 
Mit Chill gehen die "nur" auf 76-80 manchmal hoch, was aber auch zu ruckeln führt, weils ja nicht mehr in der Hz-Range ist.

Naja, aktuell zocke ich nur Apex & LoL, und da mit 1440p auf unter 72 FPS zu kommen wird schwer  Ich bin bei beiden Games in allen Einstellungen auf Max.
Gibts im Treiber irgendwie noch ein Hard-Limit, abgesehen von Chill? Ich brauche ja nicht mehr als 72 FPS


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2020)

Du könntest zusätzlich oder alternativ RTSS nehmen. Funzt aber net in jedem Game.
Wird wohl bei manchen Launchern als "unzulässig" Probs machen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2020)

Ich hab auch schon mit den anderen Einstellungen rumprobiert, also das Anti-Lag usw. hat aber auch nichts besser gemacht


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

Also dein Monitor hat 75Hz und du machst Vsync an und landest bei Apex bei 150 FPS? Da stimmt doch was nicht, wie kann das denn sein? 
Bist du dir sicher, dass dein Monitor 75Hz hat? 
Chill ist nie auf 1 FPS genau exakt, das ist normal. Was ist wenn du Chill z.b. Min Max auf 60 stellst? Kriegst du dann auch noch Spikes auf über 100?


----------



## Einbecker41 (13. Februar 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, die eher mit dem Treiber zu tun hat...
> Ich hab jetzt schon viele Dinge getestet, VSync, Chill auf 72FPS Min&Max gestellt, ingame ziel FPS auf 72 etc.
> Trotzdem habe ich immer wieder Spikes nach oben&Unten, wodurch das Bild ruckelt.
> Monitor ist ein Samsung mit 72Hz&FreeSync. FreeSync natürlich aktiviert, aber gefühlsmäßig funktioniert das nicht. Das Bild ist trotzdem irgendwie ruckelig, wenn ich zB. auf 60 FPS cappe.
> ...



Das liegt wohl am Treiber seit langen, habe bei mir heftiges Flickering und dadurch ruckelt es bei jeden Game, egal was ich einstelle. Zieht sich bei mir durch samtliche Treiber und Grafikkarten und Monitore, Seit der V56 flickering  und mit der RX5700XT Nitro+ noch mehr da ich mit der Karte näher an der Range von 60HZ bei 4K Auflösung bin. Vorher am Samsung 27Zoll Freesync dran jetzt am Acer 32Zoll 4K monitor. Die Probleme sind immer dieselben es flickert immer. Ob es am Monitor liegt keine Ahnung auf jedenfall flickern beide auch mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten und Treiber. Selbst Bergrenzung auf 50Hz oder über 60Hz hilft alles nichts auch Vsync ingame oder im Treiber bringt keine Lösung. Daher hilft nur eins Freesync aus. Ist natürlich ärgerlich da ich mir ja extra beide Monitore mit freesync gekauft habe. Der Samsung ist jetzt am Zweitrechner. Der Acer am Haubtrechner. Werde mal sehen wie ich am Zweit PC das mal mit ner alten Nvidia Karte testen kann nachdem es ja freigegeben ist, muss nur mir mal eine testweise besorgen können.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

Es geht doch hier überhaupt nicht um Flickering, sondern darum, dass die Limiter nicht korrekt funktionieren! Chill, Vsync, etc.


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2020)

Im Zweifelsfall sollte Chill Global und im Gameprofil gleich eingestellt werden.

@Davidwigald
Würde heute Abend(?) mal bei EPIC reinschauen.(momentan noch net freigeschaltet)
KCD gratis holen.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/King...1/News/kostenlos-im-Epic-Games-Store-1342960/


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

Danke dir 
Mein Rechner ist bald voll mit Games ausm Epic Store, wovon ich noch kein einziges gespielt hab, dank Klausurphase 
Wenn die vorbei ist werd ich wohl vom Rechner nicht mehr wegkommen


----------



## Einbecker41 (13. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Es geht doch hier überhaupt nicht um Flickering, sondern darum, dass die Limiter nicht korrekt funktionieren! Chill, Vsync, etc.



Sorry dann habe ich das falsch gelesen. Hat sich in Sachen flickering was getan und gibt es neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2020)

Joh KCD hole ich mir auch gerne ab für Umme. Grad als Prozessorbenchmark nützlich.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also dein Monitor hat 75Hz und du machst Vsync an und landest bei Apex bei 150 FPS? Da stimmt doch was nicht, wie kann das denn sein?
> Bist du dir sicher, dass dein Monitor 75Hz hat?
> Chill ist nie auf 1 FPS genau exakt, das ist normal. Was ist wenn du Chill z.b. Min Max auf 60 stellst? Kriegst du dann auch noch Spikes auf über 100?


Mein Monitor hat 72Hz 
Und ja, genau das dachte ich mir auch 
Das ist er: Samsung C27H711 ab €' '290,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Da steht jetzt zwar 60Hz, im Display-Menü kann man aber auf 72Hz hochgehen.
Hm.. das müsste ich mal ausprobieren.
Dazu komme ich aber vermutlich erst morgen 

Falls das relevant ist, hier mein 2. Monitor: Samsung C27H580 ab €' '171,41 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

> Das ist er: Samsung C27H711 ab €'*'290,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Da steht jetzt zwar 60Hz, im Display-Menü kann man aber auf 72Hz hochgehen.


Vielleicht kommt Vsync und die anderen Limiter mit dem übertakten des Monitors nicht klar? 
Nimm mal die Übertaktung raus und lass den Monitor @Stock auf 60Hz. Dann mal Vsync/Chill probieren.
ggf. das ganze auch mal nur mit einem Monitor testen und den anderen abklemmen.


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2020)

Net, das noch Enhanced Sync an ist ? 
Bitte bei Global und im Gameprofil deaktivieren.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also dein Monitor hat 75Hz und du machst Vsync an und landest bei Apex bei 150 FPS? Da stimmt doch was nicht, wie kann das denn sein?
> Bist du dir sicher, dass dein Monitor 75Hz hat?
> Chill ist nie auf 1 FPS genau exakt, das ist normal. Was ist wenn du Chill z.b. Min Max auf 60 stellst? Kriegst du dann auch noch Spikes auf über 100?



Dieses Problem habe ich im übrigen auch. Als ich im Radeon Treiber vsync aktiviert hatte, versuche Metro immer 120 Hz zu halten. Als ich in Metro dann die Halbierung aktiviert hatte kam dann 60 Hz bei raus. Obwohl der Monitor nur 60 Hz kann. Seitdem ist die scheise aus und ich nutze nur noch chill....


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

> Dieses Problem habe ich im übrigen auch. Als ich im Radeon Treiber vsync  aktiviert hatte, versuche Metro immer 120 Hz zu halten.


Man sollte nach Möglichkeit sowieso immer ohne Vsync spielen, es geht hier ja nur darum zu verstehen, wieso kein Limiter bei ihm richtig funktioniert, nicht mal Vsync. 
Vsync sollte ausnahmslos auf die Maximal Frequenz des Monitors limitieren. Alles andere kann eigentlich nicht sein. Und wenn du die FPS nicht auf Maximal Frequenz Wert halten kannst, dann halbiert Vsync deine Framerate. Das ist völlig normal.


> Seitdem ist die scheise aus und ich nutze nur noch chill....


Ist ja auch korrekt so. Nur es klappt bei ihm nicht wie du siehst


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Net, das noch Enhanced Sync an ist ?
> Bitte bei Global und im Gameprofil deaktivieren.


Enhanced Sync?
Was ist es und was tut es?


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

Enhanced Sync synchronisiert im Prinzip deine Frames oberhalb der Frequenz des Monitors, quasi ein erweitertes Freesync, so weit ich weiß. 
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass ein aktiviertes Vsync die Frames trotzdem limitieren sollte. Und Chill auch. Und das geht ja offensichtlich nicht. 

Von daher, erstmal testen wie es ohne Monitor OC aussieht.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Man sollte nach Möglichkeit sowieso immer ohne Vsync spielen, es geht hier ja nur darum zu verstehen, wieso kein Limiter bei ihm richtig funktioniert, nicht mal Vsync.
> Vsync sollte ausnahmslos auf die Maximal Frequenz des Monitors limitieren. Alles andere kann eigentlich nicht sein. Und wenn du die FPS nicht auf Maximal Frequenz Wert halten kannst, dann halbiert Vsync deine Framerate. Das ist völlig normal.
> 
> Ist ja auch korrekt so. Nur es klappt bei ihm nicht wie du siehst



Ja bei mir funzt ja vsync auch nicht. Er müsste auch bei 60FPS limitieren. Tat er aber erst bei der doppelten FPS....


----------



## RX480 (13. Februar 2020)

Sowas liegt aber an einzelnen Games.
Die haben dann meist ein inGameVsync oder nen eigenen Fps-Limiter.

Ansonsten kann man wirklich nur mal alternativ RTSS benutzen, weil hier das Limit bei der CPU angelegt wird.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. Februar 2020)

Ich werde mal am WE testen. Aktuell zocke ich gerade Wolfenstein YB, RDR2 und Ghost Recon Braikpoint...
Berichte dann.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2020)

*Enhanced Sync hebt die Limitierung von Vsync auf!*


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> *Enhanced Sync hebt die Limitierung von Vsync auf!*


Vermutlich haben wir hier den Übeltäter. Ich muss nachschauen, ob es aktiviert ist, aber es scheint so..
Gibts irgendwo nen Artikel oder sowas, wo erklärt wird, wie, bzw. was genau enhanced sync macht?


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich werde mal am WE testen. Aktuell zocke ich gerade Wolfenstein YB, RDR2 und Ghost Recon Braikpoint...
> Berichte dann.


Wofür? Ich dachte Chill läuft bei dir. Chill ist um Welten besser als Vsync als Limiter. Du brauchst nicht Vsync testen wenn Chill funktioniert.



> *Enhanced Sync hebt die Limitierung von Vsync auf!*


Interessant. Auch die Limitierung von Chill? 
Weil bei WhoRainZone funzt ja weder Vsync noch Chill. Könnte dann auch der Übeltäter sein, oder halt wie gesagt das OC vom Monitor.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Februar 2020)

Leute ich habe echt ein großes Problem. 
Ich bekomme immer häufiger Random Bluescreens oder Standbilder/Freezes. 

1080 für 2 Tage drin gehabt, alles lief ohne Mucken.

Habe schon alle erdenklichen Treiber probiert. Karte läuft auf Stock. Rest des Systems ist unverändert. 
Habe mit dem Treiber 20.1.1 eben beim Scrollen einen Bluescreen bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich den 20.1.3 drauf gemacht. 
Mitten in einer Wot Runde einen Freezes bekommen, Musik im Hintergrund lief noch bis kurz danach der Sound einfriert und der Monitor das Signal verliert. 

Also diese Karte / Treiber machen nur Probleme. Mit meiner 1080 hatte ich in über 2 Jahren nicht einen solchen Fall. 
Das bringt mich echt zur Weißglut..


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2020)

Test mal folgendes,  deinstallier den Treiber und mach mal nur den reinen Grafikkartentreiber drauf indem du diesen manuell über den Geräte Manager installierst.

ZumThema EnhancedSync: Das schiebt meine ich Bilder einfach ein, esdupliziert also quasi das selbe Bild und verhindert so den desync.
Das kann je nach Anwendung und aber zu Microrucklern führen, daher ist es nicht ganz ideal.Es ist aber sehr nützlich um eben spitzen oberhalb der normalen Monitorrange abzufangen ohne direktmit Vsync zu limitieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

Kam gestern bei dir ein Windows Update zufällig? Ich kann das nämlich (leider) gerade eben im selben Moment (wtf!?) bestätigen. Vor 2 Minuten!

Ich hatte gerade eben einfach im Desktop Betrieb einen random Blackscreen. Ich bin aber nach wie vor auf 19.11.3 Treiberversion. Ich hab rein gar nichts verändert an meinem Profil Treiber oder sonst was seit locker 2 Monaten. In dieser ganzen Zeit hatte ich nicht einen einzigen Blackscreen. Gestern Abend kam ein Windows Update bei mir. Gerade eben der Blackscreen.

Also wer hier nicht komplett blind ist, kann eigentlich eindeutig erkennen, dass hier wohl nicht der Treiber schuld sein kann, denn der läuft seit 2 Monaten ohne Probleme.


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2020)

Ich hab mittlerweile auch Windows in verdacht. Da wird nämlich hektisch geschraubt im Hintergrund.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kam gestern bei dir ein Windows Update zufällig? Ich kann das nämlich (leider) gerade eben im selben Moment (wtf!?) bestätigen. Vor 2 Minuten!
> 
> Ich hatte gerade eben einfach im Desktop Betrieb einen random Blackscreen. Ich bin aber nach wie vor auf 19.11.3 Treiberversion. Ich hab rein gar nichts verändert an meinem Profil Treiber oder sonst was seit locker 2 Monaten. In dieser ganzen Zeit hatte ich nicht einen einzigen Blackscreen. Gestern Abend kam ein Windows Update bei mir. Gerade eben der Blackscreen.
> 
> Also wer hier nicht komplett blind ist, kann eigentlich eindeutig erkennen, dass hier wohl nicht der Treiber schuld sein kann, denn der läuft seit 2 Monaten ohne Probleme.



Hatte auch ein Windows Update gehabt. Ich werde dies mal Pausieren. War auch seit 20.1.1 draußen war bei diesem Treiber. Hatte dann relativ wenig Probleme. Selbst das Profil hat er nach langem hin und her nach dem Systemstart geladen.
Aber in den letzten Tagen hatte ich bestimmt 5 Bluescreens und unzählige Crashes, Zwischendurch sind dann noch die Games einfach beendet. 
Aktuell kann ich Zocken. Treiber ist noch der 20,1,3
@Gurdi sollten die Probleme mit trotz Pausierten Windows Updates vorhanden bleiben, werde ich das mal probieren.


----------



## openSUSE (13. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlerweile auch Windows in verdacht. Da wird nämlich hektisch geschraubt im Hintergrund.



Endlich mal wieder normale Leute.
Auch bei nvidia gibt es Probleme zb2070s und browser hardware acceleration an.
Am problemlosesten scheinen die typischenTips zu funktionieren. Browser HA = AUS,  UEFI CSM=off(sofern das für de User geht) GOP muss unbedingt genutzt werden, alle ungenutzte, im system "bekannte", Monitore löschen(kann auch zich mal ein und der selbe sein!), Monitor VOR dem PC einschalten und Monitor NICHT aus oder in den Standby gehen lassen, eventuell RegHack bezüglich inaktiv schalten des Monitors vermeiden. 
...


----------



## hks1981 (13. Februar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder normale Leute.
> Auch bei nvidia gibt es Probleme zb2070s und browser hardware acceleration an.
> Am problemlosesten scheinen die typischenTips zu funktionieren. Browser HA = AUS,  UEFI CSM=off(sofern das für de User geht) GOP muss unbedingt genutzt werden, alle ungenutzte, im system "bekannte", Monitore löschen(kann auch zich mal ein und der selbe sein!), Monitor VOR dem PC einschalten und Monitor NICHT aus oder in den Standby gehen lassen, eventuell RegHack bezüglich inaktiv schalten des Monitors vermeiden.
> ...



Achja? Ich habe aber mit meiner NV Karte kein Problem mit HA und auch nicht mit mehreren Bildschirmen? So wie du Leute als nicht normal betitelst weil Sie den Treiber in Verdacht haben, könnte ich nun das gleiche über dich sagen der meint Windows ist Schuld bei NV und dem HA obwohl ich keine Probleme habe.

Und es kann trotzdem am Treiber liegen auch wenn es ein Windows Update ist. Kann nun auch dadurch den Treiber instabiler machen oder auch zu Fehlern führen, umsonst hat es AMD nicht in den Issues denn wenn sie es nicht beheben könnten, würden Sie es auch dort nicht aufführen.

Ich hatte auch nie Blackscreens mit meiner Navi aber Leuten als nicht normal abstempeln nur weil sie nicht so denken wie ich ist nonsens.


----------



## openSUSE (13. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Achja? Ich habe aber mit meiner NV Karte kein Problem mit HA und auch nicht mit mehreren Bildschirmen? So wie du Leute als nicht normal betitelst weil Sie den Treiber in Verdacht haben, könnte ich nun das gleiche über dich sagen der meint Windows ist Schuld bei NV und dem HA obwohl ich keine Probleme habe.
> 
> Und es kann trotzdem am Treiber liegen auch wenn es ein Windows Update ist. Kann nun auch dadurch den Treiber instabiler machen oder auch zu Fehlern führen, umsonst hat es AMD nicht in den Issues denn wenn sie es nicht beheben könnten, würden Sie es auch dort nicht aufführen.
> 
> Ich hatte auch nie Blackscreens mit meiner Navi aber Leuten als nicht normal abstempeln nur weil sie nicht so denken wie ich ist nonsens.


Laber doch bitte nicht permanent so einen Stuss. Das habe ich soooo nie gesagt, aber wenn ganz speziell *du* dich angsprochen fühlst dann ist das eben so. -Kann ich mit leben.

In einem meiner Systeme stürtzt der nvidia treiber permanent und reproduzierbar ab. ERST wenn ich das RAM OC von 3900 auf 3600 senke bleibt er stabil ABER abgestürtzt ist eine NVidia.DLL! Und jetzt mach mal bitte etwas imho ganz untypisches für dich und DENK DARÜBER MAL ETWAS LÄNGER NACH.
Danke


----------



## hks1981 (13. Februar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Laber doch bitte nicht permanent so einen Stuss. Das habe ich soooo nie gesagt, aber wenn ganz speziell *du* dich angsprochen fühlst dann ist das eben so. -Kann ich mit leben.
> 
> In einem meiner Systeme stürtzt der nvidia treiber permanent und reproduzierbar ab. ERST wenn ich das RAM OC von 3900 auf 3600 senke bleibt er stabil ABER abgestürtzt ist eine NVidia.DLL! Und jetzt mach mal bitte etwas imho ganz untypisches für dich und DENK DARÜBER MAL ETWAS LÄNGER NACH.
> Danke



Wenn du glaubst das mich es ärgert was du schreibst oder du von mir haltest ist mir sowas von schnuppe. Sagt ja schon alles aus über einen der einen einen Absturz bekritelt weil er nicht mächtig ist sein OC im Griff zu haben und mit Brechstange OC betreibt und sich dann wundert warum etwas nicht klappt.  Du kommst jetzt auf die Schwätzerliste gleich neben Hardwarehighlander denn ihr 2 habt das gleiche Niveau, voll auf Checker nix dahinter.


----------



## openSUSE (13. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wenn du glaubst das mich es ärgert was du schreibst oder du von mir haltest ist mir sowas von schnuppe. Sagt ja schon alles aus über einen der einen einen Absturz bekritelt weil er nicht mächtig ist sein OC im Griff zu haben und mit Brechstange OC betreibt und sich dann wundert warum etwas nicht klappt.  Du kommst jetzt auf die Schwätzerliste gleich neben Hardwarehighlander denn ihr 2 habt das gleiche Niveau, voll auf Checker nix dahinter.


Genau, in deisem fall war mein OC mit der Brechstange und das sogar EXTRA! UND jetzt denke wiklich noch einmal etwas länger nach. Danke 

Zum Thema:
Can We Still Recommend Radeon GPUs? AMD Driver Issues Discussed
YouTube

Erstaunlich bei wievielen System ER keine wirklichen Probleme mit der Navi und dem Treiber hat.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2020)

Navi hat eine 5 mal höhere  RMA Quote als Turing: YouTube

Dann kann man auf die Zahlen von Mindfactory nichts geben?


----------



## openSUSE (13. Februar 2020)

Die zahl geistert auf Reddit rum, eine Quelle dazu gibt es nicht. Was bleibt sind die Zahlen von Mindfactory, wo die Problemzeit der Turing entgegen aller Behauptungen nicht mit drinn ist.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2020)

Nix reddit. "I've recieved reports...", sagt er. Die Zahlen von MF sind unbrauchbar meiner Meinung nach. Das wird sich noch zu einem Shitstorm entwickeln und das ist gut so. 

Hier, Jims neuer Twitter Name:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Xe0n- (13. Februar 2020)

Gamersnexus empfiehlt aktuell ja auch keine AMD Karten aufgrund der Treiber Probleme mehr. Schon schade, wenn Bugs selbst nach Jahren nicht gefixt werden. Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann sich das letzte mal die ATI / AMD GPU Sparte dermaßen ins Bein geschossen hat ...


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2020)

Die Treiber haben ein Qualitätsproblem. Ich habe das selbst genügend analysiert und vor Wochen schon kommuniziert. Jetzt nehmen sich die Youtuber endlich mal des Themas an.


----------



## openSUSE (13. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Nix reddit. "I've recieved reports...", sagt er. Die Zahlen von MF sind unbrauchbar meiner Meinung nach. Das wird sich noch zu einem Shitstorm entwickeln und das ist gut so.
> 
> Hier, Jims neuer Twitter Name:
> 
> ...


Das ist quatsch. Es gibt nicht eine ausssage eines Karten"Hersteller" der dies so komuniziert, auch geben keine Zahlen dies so her.
Wer höher als der Schnitt war ist XFX wegen dem Eigentor Thicc II und (wie fast immer) ASUS  mit sowieso höherer RMA bei AMD Produkten.
Aber bitte, jeder macht sich seinen eigenen Propheten.

Die Zahlen von MF sind die relevantesten wenn es um AMD Hardware geht. Der größte AMD verkäufer Europas ist was RMA Quote und AMD Produkte angeht sicherlich deutlich relevanter als ein "Bericht" von einem zB anus Mitarbeiter. Das Verhältnis AMD und ASUS ist wirklich wirklich sehr speziell. imho würde jeder gerne ohne den anderen, aber so richt trennen will man sich($) nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2020)

Ich kann die Probleme nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte jetzt sowohl eine Asus 5700xt hier, eine XFX und drei AMD (einmal Standard, zweimal Anniversary Edition) und mit keiner davon Ärger. 
Als Auslesetools hab ich nur den Wattmann, GPU-Z und GPU-tweak genutzt, keinen riva Tuner und erst recht nicht den Popobrenner.

Manchmal ist man da schon versucht nicht dem Produkt, sondern dem User die Verantwortung für Probleme einzuräumen. Meine VII und die 64 Frontier Air Edition laufen ja auch tadellos.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (13. Februar 2020)

Der Witz dabei ist ja noch, bei Hardware Unboxed gibt es auch auf mehreren unterschiedlichen Systemen keine wirklichen Probleme. Bei mir auf verschiedenen Systemen auch nicht.
Wenn jemand mit Problemen kam war es oft relative simple zu lösen, oft war das Problem mit einer nvidia karte AUCH da.

EDIT:


gaussmath schrieb:


> Die Treiber haben ein Qualitätsproblem. Ich habe das selbst genügend analysiert und vor Wochen schon kommuniziert. Jetzt nehmen sich die Youtuber endlich mal des Themas an.


Womit hast du dies den "analysiert"? Hast du zumindest einen HartenFakt an Daten noch da?


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2020)

Der Witz ist, dass die MF Zahlen "die Wahrheit" darstellen sollen, aber alles andere ist dubios. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man das so schön reden kann. Es geht doch auch darum, dass AMD gute Produkte anbietet, um nachhaltig Erfolg zu haben.


----------



## openSUSE (13. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, dass die MF Zahlen "die Wahrheit" darstellen sollen, aber alles andere ist dubios. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man das so schön reden kann. Es geht doch auch darum, dass AMD gute Produkte anbietet, um nachhaltig Erfolg zu haben.



Nein der Witz ist, dass dir ein "I've recieved reports..." ausreicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du 0 von dem weißt wie es typischerweise zu einer Aussage wie "I've recieved reports..." kommt.
Aber wie schon einmal geschrieben, dein "Prophet" ist "I've recieved reports..." (Was auch immer dahinter steckt!) und mein "Prophet" ist eher die Zahlen einer der größten AMD Seller. Aber jeder so wie er mag.

*hust*
EDIT:


gaussmath schrieb:


> Die Treiber haben ein Qualitätsproblem. Ich habe das selbst genügend analysiert und vor Wochen schon kommuniziert. Jetzt nehmen sich die Youtuber endlich mal des Themas an.


Womit hast du dies den "analysiert"? Hast du zumindest einen HartenFakt an Daten noch da?


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, dass die MF Zahlen "die Wahrheit" darstellen sollen, aber alles andere ist dubios. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man das so schön reden kann. Es geht doch auch darum, dass AMD gute Produkte anbietet, um nachhaltig Erfolg zu haben.



Wenn du nichts sinnvolles zum Thema rund um Navi beitragen willst, dann lass es doch bitte. Hier im Laberthread wird Leuten von anderen Leuten geholfen und sich rund um ihre Navi ausgetauscht. Hier geht es nicht um Nvidia vs AMD. Hier geht es auch nicht darum welche Seite empfehlenswerter ist. Hier geht es nur um Leute die eine Navi haben, oder sich rund um Navi austauschen wollen. Und nicht im Vergleich zu Nvidia. Dieses Thema kannst du im News Bereich ansprechen und dort fröhlich weiter rum flamen, da wo es alle anderen auch tun 

Ich bin froh hier im ganzen Forum wenigstens noch einen Thread zu haben wo sich nicht alle den ganzen Tag von morgens bis abends anzicken und tot argumentieren müssen mit dem Thema Nvidia vs. AMD

Danke!


----------



## gaussmath (13. Februar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Womit hast du dies den "analysiert"? Hast du zumindest einen HartenFakt an Daten noch da?



Hab ich mir natürlich ausgedacht, so wie alle anderen auch. 



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts sinnvolles zum Thema rund  um Navi beitragen willst, dann lass es doch bitte.



Achso, sich über Probleme auszutauschen, ist also sinnlos? Und AMD's Treiberqualität ist ein Problem. Aber das darf man ja nicht offen ansprechen.


----------



## openSUSE (13. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab ich mir natürlich ausgedacht, so wie alle anderen auch.





gaussmath schrieb:


> Die Treiber haben ein Qualitätsproblem. Ich habe das selbst genügend analysiert und vor Wochen schon kommuniziert. Jetzt nehmen sich die Youtuber endlich mal des Themas an.


Das ist voll *on topic* hier im Navi Laberthread und würde sicher noch einige mehr interessieren wie du "ein Qualitätsproblem" bei den AMD Treibern "analysiert" hast. Zumal es ja auch nicht gerade wenige gibt bei denen der Treiber tut was er soll.
Wie hast du nun das (deiner Aussage zufolge vorhandene) "Qualitätsproblem"  "analysiert"? Interesiert mich wirklich.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Februar 2020)

Ein Qualitätsproblem hatten sowohl mein 2070 super als auch die 2080 Trio die ich hier hatte. Die haben dermaßen gefiept, das selbst ich sie direkt wieder entsorgt habe und ich bin was Lautstärke angeht echt nicht zimperlich.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2020)

Naja irgendwas scheint da ja schon Probleme zu machen.Entwederkliegt es an ner Kombi mit Windows oder aber an verwendeten Hintergrundprogrammen. Fakt ist ja auch das nicht jeder Probleme hat, aber AMD listet das ganze ja auch teils in den Treibernotes. Da mussja schon was gewesen sein. 

Über RMA Quoten zu spekulieren dürfte nicht sonderlich hilfreich sein. Dubiose Twitternachrichten sind sicher nicht viel aussagekräftiger als als die MF Zahlen.

Schwer zu sagen wo das Problem liegt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. Februar 2020)

> Achso, sich über Probleme auszutauschen, ist also sinnlos? Und AMD's  Treiberqualität ist ein Problem. Aber das darf man ja nicht offen  ansprechen.


Du tauscht dich nicht über Probleme aus, du postest irgendwelche sinnlosen RMA Quoten oder Aussagen von irgendwelchen Youtubern und betonst nur wie schlecht du die Treiber findest, das hilft keinem. Wo hast du dich hier über Probleme ausgetauscht?


----------



## Gurdi (13. Februar 2020)

Seltsam ist auf jeden Fall daseinige wohl massive Probleme haben,andere aber gar keine.
Generell scheinen die Karten aber sehr sensibel auf niedrige Auslastung zu reagieren. Wenn ich z.B. übertakte ist mein Profil oft unter Dauerlast absolut stabil, aber starte ich dann ein lowbob Anwendung wie Fifa oder ein Kinderspiel wird die Karte instabil. Mit angepasstem OC krieg ich das in den Griff, dennoch einläuchten tut mir das nicht. Durch die P-States sollte das eigentlich easy zu regeln sein.


----------



## blautemple (13. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Du tauscht dich nicht über Probleme aus, du postest irgendwelche sinnlosen RMA Quoten oder Aussagen von irgendwelchen Youtubern und betonst nur wie schlecht du die Treiber findest, das hilft keinem. Wo hast du dich hier über Probleme ausgetauscht?



Achso und dieses permanenten Niederbrüllen bringt AMD oder die Kunden weiter? Irgendetwas scheint bei den Treibern von AMD im Argen zu sein und selbst wenn es am Ende nur eine leicht fehlerhafte Installationsroutine gehört das immer wieder angesprochen bis AMD das Problem Ernst nimmt und sich darum kümmert.
Nvidia hat die anfänglichen Probleme bei Turing doch auch nach kurzer Zeit in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Achso und dieses permanenten Niederbrüllen bringt AMD oder die Kunden weiter? Irgendetwas scheint bei den Treibern von AMD im Argen zu sein und selbst wenn es am Ende nur eine leicht fehlerhafte Installationsroutine gehört das immer wieder angesprochen bis AMD das Problem Ernst nimmt und sich darum kümmert.
> Nvidia hat die anfänglichen Probleme bei Turing doch auch nach kurzer Zeit in den Griff bekommen.



Naja der Treiber von AMD ist schon ein anderes Kaliber vomUmfang her mittlerweile.
Vielleicht hat man sich da auch etwas überschätzt.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. Februar 2020)

Bevor diese ganze "Nvidia sind die geilsten vs AMD sind zu blöd um Firmware zu schreiben"-getuhe anfing, wollt ich nochmal was zu dieser chill / VSYNC Thematik schreiben. Chill in kombination mit ES läuft! In jedem spiel bisher tadellos.... Nur mit VSYNC will es nicht. Die oben genannte Annahme  das ES VSYNC deaktiviert, klingt für mich logisch....


----------



## arthur95 (14. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
habe mit meiner VII bei BFV immer freezes und dann Treiberabsturz, nach Neustart ist alles wieder wie vorher und alle OC-Werte sind auch noch eingespeichert! (also Treiber hat sich nicht resetet) Das gleiche Verhalten passiert auch mit Stock. Habe dieses Problem nur in BFV wahrgenomen, Heaven, valley etc laufen Stunden rund. Vor dem Absturz kann ich aber sicher eine Stunde, manchmal mehr manchmal weniger super rund und flüssig BF spielen!
Wenn ich meine Vega 64 in System gebe, funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Radeon VII ist wassergekühlt, also Temps sind alle total in Ordnung.
Driver 20.1.3 , Problem bestand aber auch schon bei früheren 20er Treibern
Ist das eine AMD, Windows oder BFV Problem?

EDIT: Sorry falscher Thread, habe mich verschaut. Aber vl hat ja wer mit NAVI-karten ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## Coolviper (14. Februar 2020)

Wieder mal ein Paar Seiten "Schrott" die niemanden helfen...
Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die Navi Karten stabiler auf einem Intel System laufen (wie bei mir)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts sinnvolles zum Thema rund um Navi beitragen willst, dann lass es doch bitte. Hier im Laberthread wird Leuten von anderen Leuten geholfen und sich rund um ihre Navi ausgetauscht. Hier geht es nicht um Nvidia vs AMD. Hier geht es auch nicht darum welche Seite empfehlenswerter ist. Hier geht es nur um Leute die eine Navi haben, oder sich rund um Navi austauschen wollen. Und nicht im Vergleich zu Nvidia. Dieses Thema kannst du im News Bereich ansprechen und dort fröhlich weiter rum flamen, da wo es alle anderen auch tun
> 
> Ich bin froh hier im ganzen Forum wenigstens noch einen Thread zu haben wo sich nicht alle den ganzen Tag von morgens bis abends anzicken und tot argumentieren müssen mit dem Thema Nvidia vs. AMD
> 
> Danke!


So ist richtig [emoji106] Hast alles gesagt [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mit meiner VII bei BFV immer freezes und dann Treiberabsturz, nach Neustart ist alles wieder wie vorher und alle OC-Werte sind auch noch eingespeichert! (also Treiber hat sich nicht resetet) Das gleiche Verhalten passiert auch mit Stock. Habe dieses Problem nur in BFV wahrgenomen, Heaven, valley etc laufen Stunden rund. Vor dem Absturz kann ich aber sicher eine Stunde, manchmal mehr manchmal weniger super rund und flüssig BF spielen!
> Wenn ich meine Vega 64 in System gebe, funktioniert alles wunderbar.
> 
> ...


Spielst du bf5 auf Dx11 oder 12?

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. Februar 2020)

Coolviper schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Paar Seiten "Schrott" die niemanden helfen...
> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die Navi Karten stabiler auf einem Intel System laufen (wie bei mir)



Diese Idee hatte ich auch schon. Ich bin jedenfalls auch noch von diesem ganzen Mist verschont geblieben. Wenn es mal Probleme gab, dann lag das an mir und meinen Settings...


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Februar 2020)

> Bevor diese ganze "Nvidia sind die geilsten vs AMD sind zu blöd um  Firmware zu schreiben"-getuhe anfing, wollt ich nochmal was zu dieser  chill / VSYNC Thematik schreiben. Chill in kombination mit ES läuft! In  jedem spiel bisher tadellos.... Nur mit VSYNC will es nicht. Die oben  genannte Annahme  das ES VSYNC deaktiviert, klingt für mich logisch....


Danke für die Info  Das heißt also, dass bei @WhoRainZone Enhanced Sync NICHT der Übeltäter sein kann, weil Chill ja auch nicht läuft. Mal sehen wenn er sich zurückmeldet. Vermute evtl. immer noch ein Problem mit dem Monitor OC


----------



## arthur95 (14. Februar 2020)

DX 11 ,bei DX12 gibt es ein Ruckel-Orchester! :/


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2020)

In BF ist häufig der der RAM schuld. Der Treiber resettet automatisch bei jedem Crash egal o. GPU schuld oder nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Diese Idee hatte ich auch schon. Ich bin jedenfalls auch noch von diesem ganzen Mist verschont geblieben. Wenn es mal Probleme gab, dann lag das an mir und meinen Settings...


Kann nicht..... Hab ein Komplettes AMD System und alles läuft einwandfrei.... Null Abstürze.... Mit meiner alten Konfi Intel i7 und nitro 64 hatte ich im Desktop auch ständig Blackscreens.... Wirklich merkwürdig 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> DX 11 ,bei DX12 gibt es ein Ruckel-Orchester! :/


Jo das hatte ich auch... Nach ein paar Minuten legt es sich aber... Bei Dx11 in bf5 da taktet meine Nitro nicht richtig hoch, also wird nicht ausgelastet... Takt zwischen 1300und 1700mhz am schwenken und die Karte wurde instabil... Hatte dann die min und mittelspannung leicht erhöht und es lief stabil... Ich Zocke aber in DX12 da die Navi dann wieder richtig hochtaktet und voll ausgelastet wird [emoji6][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## openSUSE (14. Februar 2020)

Kein konkretes Angebot!
Wäre jemand bereit sein komplettes PC System Inc Monitor, Maus, Tastatur usw gegen ein leicht höerwertiges neues System zu tauschen?
Bedingung wäre ersteinmal natürliche Navi 5700xt sowie das bei Abholung ein blackscreen, so wie er beschrieben wird , auch vorkommt und das NACH einem clear CMOS.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. Februar 2020)

Du sprichst in Rätzeln.... was möchtest du? Du willst deinen PC tauschen?


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2020)

Auf dem HTPC kann ich derzeit den Amd Chipsatztreiber nicht aufspielen, einer ne Ahnung was das soll? Muss wohl mal den alten deinstallieren und dann neu drauf bügeln. So ein Scheiß.


----------



## Buumann (14. Februar 2020)

Habe heute versucht meine 5700xt Red Devil zu undervolten. Habe also in der Radeon Software (die auf seite 572 von davidwigald11, RX480 und co genannten) 1056mV eingestellt und Superposition Benchmark laufen lassen.
Mein Bild wurde schwarz und Tastenkombinationen wie alt+f4, win+d, strg+alt+entf hatten keine Funktion mehr. Einzig den Sound von Superposition Benchmark spielte noch im Hintergrund. Musste den Rechner abwürgen, alles andere half nichts.
Hat jemand einen Tipp oder kann mir sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe? 

Ich hoffe mal auf meinen Screenshots sind die richtigen Informationen zu sehen. Getestet wurde in uwqhd, da ich mit dieser Einstellung ja auch spielen möchte.

Bild 1:
So habe ich versucht die 1052mV einzustellen. Außer den höchsten mV Wert (man sieht den Cursor noch im Feld) habe ich nichts verändert. Screenshot  ist offensichtlich nicht unter Last entstanden. Bei Benchmarktest wie gesagt Blackscreen.

Bild 2:
Der erste Benchmark Test nach Grafikkarteneinbau, ohne an irgendwelchen Einstellungen zu drehen.
Werte im Spiel mit diesen Einstellungen: 1900-1930mh, 1170-1200mV, beide Werte springen ein wenig hin und her, ich denke das ist normal?
"Übergangstemperatur" in Radeon Software (=Hotspottemp oder?) 90°C

Bild 3:
Der zweite Benchmarktest, habe in der Radeon Software "Automatisch" "Energiesenkung GPU" also Auto Undervolting angeklickt.
Werte im Spiel: 1920-1950mh, 1156mV
Übergangstemperatur 85-90°C


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2020)

Bei der Frequenz mit der Spannung wird das auch nichts. Das ist einfach zu ambitioniert.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Februar 2020)

> Mein Bild wurde schwarz und Tastenkombinationen wie alt+f4, win+d,  strg+alt+entf hatten keine Funktion mehr. Einzig den Sound von  Superposition Benchmark spielte noch im Hintergrund. Musste den Rechner  abwürgen, alles andere half nichts.


Das ist ein Blackscreen. Ganz normal bei zu starkem Undervolting. Karte wird instabil. 


> Werte im Spiel mit diesen Einstellungen: 1900-1930mh, 1170-1200mV, beide  Werte springen ein wenig hin und her, ich denke das ist normal?


Ist normal.


> "Übergangstemperatur" in Radeon Software (=Hotspottemp oder?) 90°C


Ist der Hotspot, ja. 


> Hat jemand einen Tipp oder kann mir sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe?





> Bild 1:
> So habe ich versucht die 1052mV einzustellen. Außer den höchsten mV Wert  (man sieht den Cursor noch im Feld) habe ich nichts verändert.  Screenshot  ist offensichtlich nicht unter Last entstanden. Bei  Benchmarktest wie gesagt Blackscreen.


Ja du hast was falsch gemacht. Die eingestellten 1052mV sind zwar korrekt, aber du hast den Takt nicht mit abgesenkt  Ist natürlich kein Wunder, dass die Karte bei 2024MHz und 1056mV instabil wird. Senk mal den Takt ab auf ~1960MHz und stell dann erneut die 1052mV ein.
Und lass den Benchmark mal mit 4k optimized laufen und nicht mit Custom EInstellungen. Wir wissen ja nicht was du verwendet hast, daher liefert 4k optimized einen besseren Vergleichswert


----------



## LordEliteX (14. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf dem HTPC kann ich derzeit den Amd Chipsatztreiber nicht aufspielen, einer ne Ahnung was das soll? Muss wohl mal den alten deinstallieren und dann neu drauf bügeln. So ein Scheiß.



Hatte das gleiche Problem. Musste alles restlos entfernen dann ging es.


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Hatte das gleiche Problem. Musste alles restlos entfernen dann ging es.



Ja ich hatte es schon befürchtet. Naja dann mal ran an den Speck.


----------



## Buumann (14. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja du hast was falsch gemacht. Die eingestellten 1052mV sind zwar korrekt, aber du hast den Takt nicht mit abgesenkt  Ist natürlich kein Wunder, dass die Karte bei 2024MHz und 1056mV instabil wird. Senk mal den Takt ab auf ~1960MHz und stell dann erneut die 1052mV ein.
> Und lass den Benchmark mal mit 4k optimized laufen und nicht mit Custom EInstellungen. Wir wissen ja nicht was du verwendet hast, daher liefert 4k optimized einen besseren Vergleichswert



Ah ok, das macht Sinn. Ich dachte zuerst die Grafikkarte wird auf max 1052mV limitiert und macht damit eben so viel MHz wie sie mit der Versorgung schafft. Habs geändert und nochmal 2 Benchmark Tests auf 4k optimized laufen lassen.

Bild 1: Benchmark mit Radeon Software Standard Einstellungen

Bild 2: Benchmark, manuell 1052mV und 1960MHz eingestellt

Ergebnis soweit ich sehe: 1-2 FPS weniger, ca 5°C kühler, weniger Leistungsaufnahme/verbrauch, 1880MHz statt 1930MHz.
Hab leider die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nicht ordentlich drauf bekommen und während des Benchmarks nicht aufgepasst. Hätte die noch per Afterburner anzeigen lassen sollen...
Angenommen die Drehzahl hat sich in den 3 Sekunden, die ich nach Benchmark Ende bis zum Screenshot gebraucht habe, nicht groß verändert, wäre das ebenfalls ein ganz schöner Unterschied. 1300 zu 1700upm.

Ist das ein gutes Ergebnis, das man so lassen kann? Langsamere Lüfter + weniger Temperatur bei unwesentlich weniger FPS hört sich für mich jetzt erstmal gut an.


----------



## -Xe0n- (14. Februar 2020)

Notice: thermal performance and cooler mounting pressure for ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700-series graphics cards | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global

Für die Asus RX Besitzer


----------



## openSUSE (14. Februar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Du sprichst in Rätzeln.... was möchtest du? Du willst deinen PC tauschen?



Ich suche nach einem System das regelmäßig  (manche schreiben ja alle paar Minuten!) einen Blackscreen "wirft", also eigentlich nicht ich sondern ein etwas größere "Media" Firma. 
Wäre es in Germany würde wahrscheinlich ich das System abholen kommen und das neue mitbringen. 
Wir würden nur "den Backscreen" Filmen und man müsste damit rechnen etwas von der Wohnung in dem Film  auch später im Internet zu sehen. 

Das Sytsem müsste aber auch wirklich nach einem clear CMOS immer noch den Blackscreen bug haben, hätte auch 2-3 Stunden Zeit um den zu provozieren.
Ist aber erstmal nur eine Frage ob jemand grundsätzlich dazu bereit wäre. Am liebsten ein komplettes AMD System.

Edit:
Habe 2 gefunden. Danke


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Februar 2020)

Also, alles gut bei mir 
so wie es aussieht, hat tatsächlich das Enhanced Sync Probleme gemacht, bzw. war aktiviert.
Jetzt mit Chill auf Min-Max 72-72 alles gut, limitiert (abgesehen von Ladescreens) auch schön.
Zumindest in Apex  Wenn ich das nächste Mal LoL anschmeiße, werde ich ja sehen, obs da auch geht.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Februar 2020)

> Ist das ein gutes Ergebnis, das man so lassen kann? Langsamere Lüfter +  weniger Temperatur bei unwesentlich weniger FPS hört sich für mich jetzt  erstmal gut an.


Das Ergebnis ist bestens. Stock ein Score von 7300 und mit UV 7135. Also quasi keine Leistung verloren. Der Hotspot sieht angenehm kühl aus dürfte so bei ca. 80°C liegen wenn ich das aus dem Screen richtig abschätze. Für die Umdrehungen ein sehr guter Wert. Temps sind also gut. 

Was mich allerdings ein bisschen irritiert ist die Leistungsaufnahme. Warum schwankt die so stark? Die Auslastung dementsprechend auch. Hat da jemand ne Idee warum das sein könnte?
Es wäre wirklich mal interessant die ganzen maximal Werte aufgelistet zu sehen, aber ich versteh auch immer noch nicht wieso GPU-Z nur so wenige Werte bei dir anzeigt. Da fehlt ja quasi alles. Hast du die neueste Version von GPU-Z drauf? Wenn nein, mal updaten. Ansonsten vielleicht mal HWinfo probieren.


----------



## Coolviper (14. Februar 2020)

Wer möchte zuschlagen ? 
P.S.: Konto des Verkäufers ist  in Polen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Februar 2020)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Notice: thermal performance and cooler mounting pressure for ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700-series graphics cards | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global
> 
> Für die Asus RX Besitzer


Hatte keine temp Probleme, da die Karte schon wieder einen neuen Papa gefunden hat kann ich das nicht mehr prüfen. Evtl. habe ich noch nen Screenshot vom hwinfo!


Coolviper schrieb:


> Wer möchte zuschlagen ?
> P.S.: Konto des Verkäufers ist  in Polen
> 
> 
> ...


Wird gehackt sein, kein Paypal!


----------



## Ace (14. Februar 2020)

Mein Karte läuft gut, auch in Battlefield 5 keine Abstürze oder sonstiges mit dem aktuellen Treiber.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Blackscreen. Ganz normal bei zu starkem Undervolting. Karte wird instabil.
> 
> Ist normal.
> 
> ...


Schick ihn per Email dein Profil... Dieses geht[emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## arthur95 (14. Februar 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Mein Karte läuft gut, auch in Battlefield 5 keine Abstürze oder sonstiges mit dem aktuellen Treiber.



hast du eine Radeon VII? und welche Treiberversion?


----------



## Buumann (14. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis ist bestens. Stock ein Score von 7300 und mit UV 7135. Also quasi keine Leistung verloren. Der Hotspot sieht angenehm kühl aus dürfte so bei ca. 80°C liegen wenn ich das aus dem Screen richtig abschätze. Für die Umdrehungen ein sehr guter Wert. Temps sind also gut.
> 
> Was mich allerdings ein bisschen irritiert ist die Leistungsaufnahme. Warum schwankt die so stark? Die Auslastung dementsprechend auch. Hat da jemand ne Idee warum das sein könnte?
> Es wäre wirklich mal interessant die ganzen maximal Werte aufgelistet zu sehen, aber ich versteh auch immer noch nicht wieso GPU-Z nur so wenige Werte bei dir anzeigt. Da fehlt ja quasi alles. Hast du die neueste Version von GPU-Z drauf? Wenn nein, mal updaten. Ansonsten vielleicht mal HWinfo probieren.



Mit der 1070 Anfang Woche hatte GPU-Z noch mehr als doppelt soviel Werte, nach Einbau der 5700xt (nvidia treiber per ddu entfernt, danach amd treiber installiert) waren es plötzlich viel weniger. Allerdings zeigt gpu-z ein mögliches Update an. Werde das mal machen und mich dann nochmal melden.
Falls ich in der Zwischenzeit nochmal irgendwas testen oder irgendwelche Werte während des Benchmarks mitschreiben lassen soll kann ich das gerne machen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> hast du eine Radeon VII? und welche Treiberversion?


Haste mal versucht länger bf5 mit DX12 zu zocken? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## arthur95 (14. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste mal versucht länger bf5 mit DX12 zu zocken?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



nein, aber ich probiers mal!


----------



## Gurdi (14. Februar 2020)

Mal ne Frage, hat wer hier ne 5700er und kann mal nen Strike und Timerun machen für mich?


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Februar 2020)

Buumann schrieb:


> Mit der 1070 Anfang Woche hatte GPU-Z noch mehr als doppelt soviel Werte, nach Einbau der 5700xt (nvidia treiber per ddu entfernt, danach amd treiber installiert) waren es plötzlich viel weniger. Allerdings zeigt gpu-z ein mögliches Update an. Werde das mal machen und mich dann nochmal melden.
> Falls ich in der Zwischenzeit nochmal irgendwas testen oder irgendwelche Werte während des Benchmarks mitschreiben lassen soll kann ich das gerne machen.


Ja mach mal das Update. Wenn GPU-Z dann immer noch nicht alles anzeigt, hol dir HWinfo. Und dann kannst du ja den Benchmark mal wiederholen und deine Ergebnisse posten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2020)

arthur95 schrieb:


> nein, aber ich probiers mal!


[emoji106][emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. Februar 2020)

also, in LoL auch keine Probleme mehr 
Chill macht auch hier genau das, was es soll 
@arthur95
Die XFX Ghost HD7950 auf deinem Avatar hab ich auch, sogar noch in Betrieb 
Oder sah die 7970 gleich aus?


----------



## arthur95 (14. Februar 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> also, in LoL auch keine Probleme mehr
> Chill macht auch hier genau das, was es soll
> @arthur95
> Die XFX Ghost HD7950 auf deinem Avatar hab ich auch, sogar noch in Betrieb
> Oder sah die 7970 gleich aus?



ja, richtig erkannt, das ist eine XFX Radeon HD 7950 ! War damals eine richtig gute Karte und mit 3GB für damalige Verhältnisse recht gut bestückt. Durch die kann man die Karte für "leichte" Games immer noch verwenden! Hab die damals für BF3 gekauft, war so geil, alles auf Ultra , ich war so begeistert! D


----------



## Gurdi (15. Februar 2020)

Liest bei euch GPUZ die GPU Daten korrekt aus?


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Liest bei euch GPUZ die GPU Daten korrekt aus?


Bei mir ja. Welche Werte stimmen denn nicht bei dir? Ich hab in letzter Zeit öfter mal recht starke Ungenauigkeiten beim Speichertakt bemerkt zwischen GPU-Z und Treiber, aber jetzt gerade scheints zu passen.
Auch fluktuiert der Takt extrem, selbst im idle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich dem Treiber allerdings trauen kann, dann fliegt meine Grafikkarte gleich durchs Dach 

Btw. nach dem gestrigen Blackscreen nach dem Windows Update ist nichts mehr vorgekommen. PC ist schon den ganzen Tag an, läuft alles so wie als wäre nichts gewesen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2020)

Ich saß gestern Abend so ein bisl vorm PC und schaute mir den Innenraum an.... Da dachte ich mir ich könnte rechts am Lochblech eventuell einen Lüfter erstmal mit Kabelbinder (später wenn es was bringt mit einen Z Blech oder ähnliches verschrauben.... So das der Lüfter gerade sitzt und es ordentlich aussieht)

Da dieser Lüfter dann kalte Luft von unten bekommt unduese dann in die graka und über die Backplate zum hinteren out Lüfter drückt.... Die CPU könnte dadurch eventuell auch profitieren.... Werde es nachher mal testen [emoji6]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2020)

@Davidwigald
Auch wenn die SSD randvoll ist lohnt sich evtl. D2 für 3€:
Ubisoft

@Arthur95
DX12 in BF5 muss sich erst einruckeln, bis der ShaderCache erstellt ist = normal.
FutureFrameRendering dann net benutzen. (macht nur in DX11 Sinn)
Evtl. könnte man auch mal den ShaderCache löschen.(dann müssen sich natürlich auch erstmal wieder die Games einruckeln)


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Februar 2020)

> @Davidwigald
> Auch wenn die SSD randvoll ist lohnt sich evtl. D2 für 3€:
> Ubisoft


Na wofür besitzt man sonst ein Board bei dem ich 3 M2 SSDs ohne Probleme anbinden kann, wenn nicht um noch n paar SSDs dazu zu stecken  
Spaß, hab noch etwas Platz. Für 3€ kann man da wohl nichts falsch machen, das kauf ich mir mal 

Gibts das nicht irgendwie für Steam oder Epic oder Origin?  Hab gar kein Uplay drauf und mein PC ist schon so voll mit Launchern 

Edit: Auch im Epic Store verfügbar für 3€ !


----------



## blautemple (15. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Edit: Auch im Epic Store verfügbar für 3€ !



Uplay brauchst du in dem Fall aber auch 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Februar 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Uplay brauchst du in dem Fall aber auch


Nur die Anmeldung, nicht den Launcher  Installiere gerade direkt ausm Epic Store.
Oder erwartet mich nach der Installation die böse Überraschung und er will den Launcher mit installieren? 

Achja was wäre das für ein schönes Leben wenn einfach jedes Spiel in Steam wäre


----------



## Buumann (15. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja mach mal das Update. Wenn GPU-Z dann immer noch nicht alles anzeigt, hol dir HWinfo. Und dann kannst du ja den Benchmark mal wiederholen und deine Ergebnisse posten.



Nach Gpu-z Update sind wieder mehr Werte zu sehen. Amd Software hatte auch n Update, musste danach die mV und MHz Werte neu eintragen. Die Software hat einfach ohne Meldung Werte ähnlich wie bei Auto Undervolt verwendet werden bei Manuell eingetragen?!

Schwankende Wattaufnahme sieht aber immer noch gleich aus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Februar 2020)

> Die Software hat einfach ohne Meldung Werte ähnlich wie bei Auto Undervolt verwendet werden bei Manuell eingetragen?!


Ist normal, @Stock läuft Navi bei ca. 1170mV. Du solltest dein UV Profil mit 1052mV speichern. Wenn du den Treiber updatest, wird der halt zurückgesetzt. Das ist immer so. 


> Sieht aber immer noch gleich aus.


Geh mal oben rechts auf die 3 Striche, dann auf Sensor und setz den Haken bei "highest". Damit siehst du die Maixmalwerte und die sind eben interessant.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (15. Februar 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

Hab seit 2 Monaten eine TUF3 5700 XT von Asus. Ich habe den neuesten Treiber und den alten mit DDU deinstalliert. 

Mein Monitor ist der C49HG von Samsung.(3840x1080)
Mit freesync 2 und HDR600

Mein Problem tritt beim spielen auf. Und die settings zu freesync und Monitor sind nicht gleich. Eigtl war das doch so, wenn ich am Monitor das freesync einschalten wollte hat er das auch im Treiber gemacht. Mittlerweile gibt es Momente da kann man am Monitor auswählen was man möchte und manchmal ist keine Auswahl verfügbar. Ganz unabhängig was man über die Software einstellt(on/off)

Im Spiel The Division 2 kommt dann iwann mal ein Blackscreen und der Rechner muss neugestartet werden.
Nach dem Neustart bleibt der Monitor weiterhin dunkel. Lediglich Windows fährt hoch und ich kann meine Kollegen in Discord hören. Dann bin ich gezwungen den Rechner vom Strom zu nehmen damit die GPU wieder anspringt. (BIOS/UEFI) Wird dadurch nicht zuruckgesetzt.

Das zweite Szenario ist ähnlich und resultiert im selben Ergebnis, jedoch popt ab und zu kurz für paar Sekunden der Desktop auf und verschwindet wieder...

Mein System ist:
I7 8700k
Gigabyte z370 Ultra gaming
M2 1tb ssd
5700xt asus tuf3
3600mhz Trident Z 

Nichts übertaktet oder ähnliches.
Im UEFI ist die Onboard GPU deaktiviert. Und PCI 1 ist als Grafikport ausgewählt.

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann es lösen?😅💪


----------



## Buumann (15. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist normal, @Stock läuft Navi bei ca. 1170mV. Du solltest dein UV Profil mit 1052mV speichern. Wenn du den Treiber updatest, wird der halt zurückgesetzt. Das ist immer so.
> 
> Geh mal oben rechts auf die 3 Striche, dann auf Sensor und setz den Haken bei "highest". Damit siehst du die Maixmalwerte und die sind eben interessant.



hier bitte


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Februar 2020)

Buumann schrieb:


> hier bitte



Sieht sehr gut aus, kannst du so lassen 

Man benötigt offenbar doch Uplay Launcher trotz Epic Launcher für the Division 2... 
Und ich kann das Spiel nicht mal starten! Bei jedem Versuch springt bei mir sofort nach dem Start das Anti Cheat Programm an und wirft mich mit nem Error zurück auf den Desktop! Geil, womit cheate ich denn bitte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na herzlichen Glückwünsch. 6 Launcher jetzt mittlerweile


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2020)

Wenn Dich die vielen Icons auf dem Desktop stören, kann man auch die Launcher mal starten und an die linke Taskleiste anheften.
Hinterher braucht man die Icons auf dem Desktop net mehr sondern startet von der Taskleiste.

bzgl. 
AntiCheat, eigentlich fragt beim ersten mal Starten der Defender nach, ob das Game irgendwas darf.
Ansonsten mal irgendwelche Tools off.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Februar 2020)

Omg wie sieht denn deine Taskleiste aus @RX480?^^ also launcher hau ich alle runter vom Desktop und starte meine Games nur über die Suche. Hab am Desktop 2 Symbole Computer und Papierkorb. Alles andere sind bei mir Shortcut Befehle auf der Tastatur. Windows+S zB. In der Taskleiste hab ich gar nix.


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2020)

Warum soll ich kleine Tools und Launcher extra suchen. Was ich öfter nehme ist dann halt angeheftet.Dauert nur 1 Click.
Auf nem 32"-Moni ist auch genug Platz in der Taskleiste.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich kleine Tools und Launcher extra suchen. Was ich öfter nehme ist dann halt angeheftet.Dauert nur 1 Click.



Kleine Tools die ich öfters nutze sind bei mir im Autostart und laufen so mit. Bei 32GB Arbeitsspeicher brauch ich mir da auch von der Verwaltung keine Sorgen machen und alles andere starte ich sowieso entweder unter der Suche oder unter den Autostartsymbolen wo natürlich alle launcher auch sind die mitlaufen, wozu dann noch ein Symbol?


----------



## Ace (15. Februar 2020)

In Battlefield 5 läuft so, weit alles gut, nur der GPU Takt schwankt  von 1200Mhz- 2000+ und hält nicht konstant,
ist aber  alles Standard eingestellt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (15. Februar 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> In Battlefield 5 läuft so, weit alles gut, nur der GPU Takt schwankt  von 1200Mhz- 2000+ und hält nicht konstant,
> ist aber  alles Standard eingestellt.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch gut! Takt läuft halt nach Auslastung! Solange keine FPS rauf und runter gehen und alles konstant auf deine Wunsch FPS laufen alles supi


----------



## RX480 (15. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Kleine Tools die ich öfters nutze sind bei mir im Autostart und laufen so mit. Bei 32GB Arbeitsspeicher brauch ich mir da auch von der Verwaltung keine Sorgen machen und alles andere starte ich sowieso entweder unter der Suche oder unter den Autostartsymbolen wo natürlich alle launcher auch sind die mitlaufen, wozu dann noch ein Symbol?



Mir ist aus Stabilitätsgründen der Autostart von zig Launchern+Tools eh ein Dorn im Auge.
Mache nur das Benötigte an. (mit meiner kleinen CPU+WLAN)
Das kann aber Jeder gern so halten, wie für Ihn bequem oder vermeintlich schneller/stabiler.


----------



## openSUSE (15. Februar 2020)

Ohne Worte.
Notice: thermal performance and cooler mounting pressure for ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700-series graphics cards | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global

Die angeblichen 5% RMA, ich würde jetzt wirklich ein anus Mitarbeiter hinter diesem falschen "Bericht" vermuten.


----------



## Buumann (15. Februar 2020)

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal nachfragen: ist das normal? Wenn ich im Spielmenü (Tarkov) bin, schwankt die GPU Auslastung stark hin und her. Im Sekundentakt von 100% auf 10-25%. Das Problem tritt auf wenn ich im Spielmenü bin mit maximiertem oder minimierten Spiel. Wenn ich Ingame ein Match starte, ist es nur noch bei minimiertem Spiel so schwankend.
Die FPS sind stabil solange das Spiel maximiert ist, bei minimiertem Spiel machen sie die Kurve der Auslastung nach. Fallen auf <5 bis eine neue Auslastungsspitze daherruckelt. 
Sobald ich das Spiel schließe, ist die Auslastung wieder in Ordnung. Die FPS bleiben wie im Anhang zu sehen und schwanken laut Afterburner zwischen 7 und 30 im zickzack im Sekundentakt. Problem besteht mit manuellem Undervolt sowie bei Standardeinstellungen.

Hab jetzt kurz zum Test das einzige andere Spiel auf meinem Rechner gestartet: Divinity OS2
Sieht erstmal alles normal aus, im Menü, im Spiel. Einzig komisch ist bei minimiertem Spiel die genau gleich schwankende fps Zahl (kann es sein dass es keinen Sinn macht die fps zu zählen während man sich außerhalb des Spiels befindet? Würde die angeblich schwankenden FPS ohne Auslesetool nicht mitbekommen, alles fühlt sich normal an) Auch komisch ist dass mir die AMD Software bei minimiertem Spiel eine GPU Auslastung von 99% anzeigt, während die Auslastung laut Afterburner bei <5% liegt. Temperatur und Lüfter passen eher zu 5% als zu 99%. Sobald ich das Spiel schließe ist alles wieder normal.

Liegt das am nicht gerade effizient laufenden Tarkov? Wenn ja, ist das schlecht für die Hardware oder kann ich das ignorieren?

Screen ist während minimiertem Ingamemenü entstanden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Februar 2020)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was ihr habt, aber ich finde mein Desktop und Taskleiste eigentlich ziemlich aufgeräumt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So viele Desktop Symbole sind das ja nicht. Taskleiste ist auch nicht viel, sieht nur mehr aus weil ich gerade 10 PDFs und Browser Tabs offen habe.
Shortcuts hab ich genau 5 Stück auf den Zusatztasten meiner Tastatur: Kopieren, Ausschneiden, Einfügen, Taschenrechner, Screenshot Ausschneide Tool dingsda von Windows.



> kann es sein dass es keinen Sinn macht die fps zu zählen während man sich außerhalb des Spiels befindet?


Exakt. Was außerhalb vom Spiel passiert oder während du das minimiert hast, ist doch total egal. Solange BEIM zocken keine Probleme mit der Auslastung auftreten, ist doch alles in Ordnung. In Menüs gehen manchmal komische Sachen ab. Es laufen irgendwelche Limiter fürs Menü Game exklusiv, etc. Solange beim Zocken nix ruckelt oder stört, ignorier einfach was im Menü passiert.


----------



## Buumann (15. Februar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ohne Worte.
> Notice: thermal performance and cooler mounting pressure for ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700-series graphics cards | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global
> 
> Die angeblichen 5% RMA, ich würde jetzt wirklich ein anus Mitarbeiter hinter diesem falschen "Bericht" vermuten.



Das Diagramm schreit ja schon nach Beschiss. Einfach die Zahlen an der Vertikalen Achse weglassen, schon weiß niemand ob es 50°C oder 0,1°C von oben bis unten sind.



danke @davidwigald11, kann ich also ignorieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2020)

Sorry hier stand Müll [emoji4]


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> In Battlefield 5 läuft so, weit alles gut, nur der GPU Takt schwankt  von 1200Mhz- 2000+ und hält nicht konstant,
> ist aber  alles Standard eingestellt.
> 
> 
> ...


Spielste in Dx11 oder Dx12? 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Ace (15. Februar 2020)

Ich spiele in DX12, bin ja noch am Testen, wenn es Probleme geben sollte, geht die Karte wieder zurück und ich nehme eine 2070 Super.
Bin etwas raus was Navi betrifft, hatte meine letzte 5700 XT im August.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2020)

so sieht mein Desktop aus


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. Februar 2020)

Meine Güte unten rechts sieht das so leer aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir sind gefühlt immer drölf Sachen noch im Hintergrund am laufen, die ich aber alle brauche.

Edit: okay hab nicht gesehen, die sind bei dir alle unter dem kleinen Pfeil


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2020)

So mal 2 Stündchen RDR2 auf 1440p... Temps fast genauso.... Die CPU Temperatur ist im Durchschnitt Kühler.... Schwankt ja je Auslastung.... Mal schauen ob ich mir die Mühe mache und mir richtige Halter für den Zusatzlüfter baue....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. Februar 2020)

Hast du dein Ryzen gedrosselt? Dachte der 3700X nimmt sich kaum was zum 3800X. 
Die Frametime passt auch irgendwie nicht zu den FPS  Seltsam.

Lg


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hast du dein Ryzen gedrosselt? Dachte der 3700X nimmt sich kaum was zum 3800X.
> Die Frametime passt auch irgendwie nicht zu den FPS  Seltsam.
> 
> Lg


Ne [emoji4] pbo on und offset von - 0,104v. Taktet zwischen 4,1 und 4.3 ghz im Schnitt.... Je nach Auslastung [emoji6] frametimes sind eigentlich immer gut....bestimmt gerade ein Spike [emoji41]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Komolze (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo, ich habe mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet...
Mit Verwunderung habe ich vernommen, dass wohl viele Leute aktuell Probleme mit den Navis haben. Von Blackscreen bis Greenscreen ist wohl alles vorhanden. Ich habe wirklich absolut 0,0 Probleme mit meiner Nitro+ Alles läuft wie es soll und ich hatte bestimmt schon 3 Monate keinen einzigen Absturz mehr, der durch die AMD Karte hervorgerufen wurde. Win10 aktuell usw. sogar immer der neueste Betatreiber verwendet. Was ist nur los?


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Februar 2020)

> Was ist nur los?


Wenn wir das nur wüssten, dann wär das Forum nicht so voll. Ich hab auch seit Monaten (eigentlich) keine Probleme. 
Viele Probleme sind auf Windows Updates, Monitor Setups, Adapter, zurückzuführen, also Sachen die auch außerhalb vom Treiber geregelt werden können. Aber damit wollen sich nun mal 95% aller Käufer nicht beschäftigen, die wollen ne Karte die sofort läuft.

Ich glaub wir sollten uns nicht allzu sehr den Kopf zerbrechen. Ich bin ja zufrieden mit meiner Navi das ist die Hauptsache


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wenn wir das nur wüssten, dann wär das Forum nicht so voll. Ich hab auch seit Monaten (eigentlich) keine Probleme.
> Viele Probleme sind auf Windows Updates, Monitor Setups, Adapter, zurückzuführen, also Sachen die auch außerhalb vom Treiber geregelt werden können. Aber damit wollen sich nun mal 95% aller Käufer nicht beschäftigen, die wollen ne Karte die sofort läuft.
> 
> Ich glaub wir sollten uns nicht allzu sehr den Kopf zerbrechen. Ich bin ja zufrieden mit meiner Navi das ist die Hauptsache


So sehe ich das auch..... Nvidia hat zur Zeit nicht ganz soviele Probleme.... Das stimmt.... Ich schätze es kommt weil AMD Treiber viel mehr Funktionen bietet... Also sehr Umfangreich..... [emoji106] Wie gesagt meistens liegt es nicht direkt am Treiber, sonder es beißt dich was mit dem Treiber [emoji53] und genau dieses Problem hat Nvidia nicht... Aber auch diese Probleme werden verschwinden [emoji6] Gott sei Dank hat die Mehrheit keine Probleme mit AMD [emoji39]

Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag [emoji3577] 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mich lange nicht mehr gemeldet...
> Mit Verwunderung habe ich vernommen, dass wohl viele Leute aktuell Probleme mit den Navis haben. Von Blackscreen bis Greenscreen ist wohl alles vorhanden. Ich habe wirklich absolut 0,0 Probleme mit meiner Nitro+ Alles läuft wie es soll und ich hatte bestimmt schon 3 Monate keinen einzigen Absturz mehr, der durch die AMD Karte hervorgerufen wurde. Win10 aktuell usw. sogar immer der neueste Betatreiber verwendet. Was ist nur los?



Naja diese erratische an dem Problem ist halb das schwierige aktuell, ich sehe nirgends eine klaren Zusammenhang.
Ich glaub jetzt aber auch nicht das sich das alle nur Ausdenken, von den Trollen hier mal abgesehen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. Februar 2020)

Hm.. Also wirkliche Probleme in Form von Abstürzen hatte ich bis jetzt nur mit den Beta-Treibern.
Mit dem Normalen läuft alles.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

Falls mal einer hier im Marktplatz über ne günstige GraKa stolpert kann er mich ja mal Triggern. Ich mach nen neuen Anlauf mit ner GraKa Box für meinen Spectre und suche was günstiges für 4k.
Ich denke ich verbaue mal wieder ne Nvidia.


----------



## Elistaer (16. Februar 2020)

Einen Blackscreen der durch Anheben von Takt behoben werden konnte aber TES:Skyrim ist auch kein moderner Titel und was Bugs angeht auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (16. Februar 2020)

Ich hab jetzt die Spannung von Standard 1,155V auf 1,076V gesenkt und läuft gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Februar 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die Spannung von Standard 1,155V auf 1,076V gesenkt und läuft gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht so geizig sein mit dem Takt. Stückchen runter damit und dann geht da noch was an der Spannung  
Aber 2050MHz bei 1,076 ist schon nicht schlecht. Meine Karte würd das nicht mitmachen.
Denn du musst hier bedenken, dass du mit den 1,076V genau 1mV über dem Schritt liegst. Deine 1076mV sind effektiv schon wieder 1081mV!


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Februar 2020)

Kleines Update von mir.

Nach dem deaktivieren der Windows Updates ist seitdem nicht einmal mehr der Treiber abgeschmiert. Auch die Software lässt sich öffnen ohne das alles durchsichtig ist


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Kleines Update von mir.
> 
> Nach dem deaktivieren der Windows Updates ist seitdem nicht einmal mehr der Treiber abgeschmiert. Auch die Software lässt sich öffnen ohne das alles durchsichtig ist



Kannst du das mal etwas näher ausführen?


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal etwas näher ausführen?



Was genau?


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

Welche Updates hast du deaktiviert?


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Februar 2020)

Hab die Windows Updates einfach pausiert. 
Laut der Ereignisanzeige hat der fast jeden Tag was installiert bzw. ist wohl das ein oder andere Update nicht erfolgreich installiert worden (Net Framework). Denke das war der Grund.


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

Nicht wirklich oder, endlich mal einer der mitliest.

Um es jetzt einfach zu schreiben, dass komplette Funktionsupdate W10-1909 wurde beschädigt und mit reichlich Bugs ausgeliefert, inklusive inkompatibler Treiber (also weißt du was los gurdi!), was der absolute Hammer ist. Wie das überhaupt passieren konnte, wird da gerade erforscht. Aber auf AMD einschlagen!

Bitte das komplette Funktionsupdate deinstallieren. Intel, AMD und Nv sind alle davon betroffen.

In einer Patchorgie versucht Microsoft das Thema jetzt zu bereinigen. Das betrifft das Framework und viele andere Unterfunktionen.

Für Intel galt "OS not compatible" und Blackscreen.

Ein Witz ist das. "Windows its a Blackscreenservice"... ja genau! Schon 1903 wurde mit beschädigtem Framework ausgeliefert.


----------



## openSUSE (16. Februar 2020)

Das aktuelle Framework "verursacht Latenz hicksen". Aber so krass wie es hier dargestellt wird ist es nicht. Es kann auch nicht alleine für die blackscreens verantwortlich sein denn anders als die " grünen" hier darstellen gibt es bei denen diese Probleme auch, darf man aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

Das Frameworks hatte ich auch schon unter Verdacht.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Frameworks hatte ich auch schon unter Verdacht.



Ist schon der Wahnsinn was sowas ausmachen kann. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber gut das es hier das Forum gibt


----------



## hks1981 (16. Februar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Framework "verursacht Latenz hicksen". Aber so krass wie es hier dargestellt wird ist es nicht. Es kann auch nicht alleine für die blackscreens verantwortlich sein denn anders als die " grünen" hier darstellen gibt es bei denen diese Probleme auch, darf man aber nicht sagen.



Geh sei bitte so gut und zeig mir mal ein paar Posts hier im Forum darüber. Das man jetzt Windows den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe schiebt finde ich mal mehr als kurios, denn wäre es so easy wie es eh nur 2 hier machen, hätte man das schön einfach patchen können bzw auch die AMD Abteilung hätte da ein Workaround veröffentlicht!

Es hat doch hier noch vor ein paar Tagen geheißen es liegt an den Usern, jetzt doch nicht mehr? Jetzt liegt es am Windows? Ach und ganz vergessen jetzt betrifft es auch noch NV??


----------



## gaussmath (16. Februar 2020)

Ja klar, das .NET Framework verursacht Hicksen. Ihr seid ein lustiger Haufen, echt witzig.


----------



## openSUSE (16. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja klar, das .NET Framework verursacht Hicksen. Ihr seid ein lustiger Haufen, echt witzig.



*kopfschüttel* 
Lern doch bitte erstmal was "Framework" in diesem Kontext ist und dann ...


----------



## hks1981 (16. Februar 2020)

Schau OpenSuse es ist doch eigentlich ganz simpel hier im Forum! Wäre NV davon betroffen, würde doch im Turingthread sich was tun oder einzelne User würden was melden, doch da tut sich einfach nichts. Da ist es ruhig und ich konnte nichts feststellen, meine Freundin hat keine Probleme, meine Freunde mit denen ich derzeit viel Zocke meldet nichts und nein wir verheimlichen uns gegenseitig nichts. Also würde mich sehr über dein Insiderwissen freuen, wenn du mir bitte Berichte aufzeigen kannst das da was im Busch ist.


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Framework "verursacht Latenz hicksen". Aber so krass wie es hier dargestellt wird ist es nicht. Es kann auch nicht alleine für die blackscreens verantwortlich sein denn anders als die " grünen" hier darstellen gibt es bei denen diese Probleme auch, darf man aber nicht sagen.



Jemand der opensuse heißt spricht bei W von hicksen, was heißt das. 

1808 bis 1909, begann wohl als man Sicherheitspatches für CVE-2018-12207 (KB4525232) aufspielte. Das geht also von Tastaturteibern bis zur Kontenregistrierung und da net.Framework ab W8 eine "Komponente" von Windows ist, kannst du es nicht einfach desinstallieren. Sondern nur updaten, der Schrott bleibt also auf deinem System und Teil deiner Installation.

Betroffene Varianten:
1808 = (.476)-(.535)-(.592)-(.628)-(657)
1903-1909 = (.864)-(.914)-(.1012)-(.1039)

Lies dir mal den Changelog durch!

Das wird für viele bedeuten, eine gepachte Versionsnummer komplett herunterzuladen und Windows10 völlig neu zu installieren! "Hicksen", ja klar.

Ich habe es gestern mehrfach geschrieben, aber den toxischen M*b interessiert es nicht, die brauchen was zum fleddern.

Bei mir wurde die Aktualisierung von net.Framework abgelehnt als nichtkompatible Datei und genau das ist ein riesen Sicherheitsloch! Microsoft wurde da schon mal vom BSI angemahnt.


----------



## drstoecker (16. Februar 2020)

Vllt liegt das an dem ganzen gepatche für Intel, würde mich nicht wundern. Vllt hat NVIDIA da auch noch die Finger mit im Spiel, weis man alles nicht.
mir ist das auch schon aufgefallen das es täglich irgendwelche Updates gibt. 
Das war vor ein paar Wochen/Monate noch anders. Vllt werden ja wieder sicherheitslücken vertuscht.
von wem auch immer.


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

Nein das wäre unfair gegenüber Nv, die sind alle am Limit und arbeiten alle gleich hart. Nur das sie ihre Hand wieder darüber halten, sie sich verbrennen und diesen Mist auch noch deckeln ist einfach traurig. Mit ihren Treibern dagegen ankämpfen, also mit den Abteilungen die hilflos unterbesetzt sind und sowieso an der Kotzgrenze agieren, weil von oben  "befohlen" wird und dabei den Vertrauensverlust des eigenen Clientels hinnehmen müssen. Die müssen alle so am Nabel von Remond hängen, unglaublich.


----------



## openSUSE (16. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Jemand der opensuse heißt spricht bei W von hicksen, was heißt das.


"Mich dürstet"
Ich bin ja fast wie Mutter Teresa, den armen kranken muss geholfen werden und zwar ungeachtet ihrer Herkunft, können ja nicht alle vom Adelsgeschlecht  der Unixer sein.


----------



## hks1981 (16. Februar 2020)

Die letzten 3 Posts wurden ihnen präsentiert von Illuminati und der Verschwörungspopcorn Abteilung


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

Ab in den Kletscher du Ösi....


----------



## hks1981 (16. Februar 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Ab in den Kletscher du Ösi....



Dürft wohl dein Wörterbuch auch einen Bug haben oder? Hier hat wohl Windows seine Finger im Spiel oder doch NV oder ist es Apple?


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Dürft wohl dein Wörterbuch auch einen Bug haben oder? Hier hat wohl Windows seine Finger im Spiel oder doch NV oder ist es Apple?


Du bist kein Ötzi und die österreichische BPOL benutzt W10-1909.
Oh oh, Trump liest deinen Steuerbescheid mit.

So gut jetzt!


----------



## openSUSE (16. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Schau OpenSuse es ist doch eigentlich ganz simpel hier im Forum! Wäre NV davon betroffen, würde doch im Turingthread sich was tun oder einzelne User würden was melden, doch da tut sich einfach nichts. Da ist es ruhig und ich konnte nichts feststellen, meine Freundin hat keine Probleme, meine Freunde mit denen ich derzeit viel Zocke meldet nichts und nein wir verheimlichen uns gegenseitig nichts. Also würde mich sehr über dein Insiderwissen freuen, wenn du mir bitte Berichte aufzeigen kannst das da was im Busch ist.


Bitte bitte denk VOR dem schreiben ETWAS länger nach, das wird so nichts mit dir.
Jetzt NOCHMAL was ich geschrieben habe:


> Das aktuelle Framework "verursacht Latenz hicksen". *Aber so krass wie es hier dargestellt wird ist es nicht. Es kann auch nicht alleine für die blackscreens verantwortlich sein* denn anders als die " grünen" hier darstellen gibt es bei denen diese Probleme auch, darf man aber nicht sagen.


Und das es bei nvidia auch Probleme mit den Browsern in verbindung mit der GPU "Hardwarebeschleunigung" gibt ist schlicht fakt *blackscreen* ich komme!

Und nun nocheinmal für dich! (sorry@forum)
ICH habe mehrer NAVI 5700XT Verbaut und bei allen gibt es  diese Problem auch nicht. Das Video von "hardware unboxed" zeigt doch das sie selbst das Problem AUCH NICHT HABEN! Verstehst DU DAS! Merkst du nun wie dümmlich es ist wenn du in diesem Kontext schreibst "ich konnte nichts feststellen"?  Doll!


----------



## hks1981 (16. Februar 2020)

Weißt was lustig ist, das du keine einzige Navi verbaut hast als deine eigene, denn kein Mensch würde das so oft wie du behaupten! Dein Geltungsdrang halt. Nur weil du oft lange nachdenken musst, was für einen Stuss du wieder von dir gibst gehe nicht von anderen aus. Dein Google und Hardwarebeschleunigungs Blablubb der auch nicht hilft aber ist schon gut, du kannst mich ned leiden, ich kann damit leben und halte dich trotzdem gleich nach Hardwarehighlander als einen großen Schwätzer mehr nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2020)

Seit lieb zueinander [emoji16][emoji8]

Aber komisch ist auch das einige Leutz viele Probleme haben und einige gar keine.... So wie ich...... Echt merkwürdig [emoji849]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## openSUSE (16. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> ...


Weder kann ich dich leiden noch kann ich dich nicht leiden, sowas gibt ein Forum imho eh nicht her. Im allgemeinen versuche ich ja sachlich zu bleiben, nur bei dir geht das nicht. Du blubberst dermaßen am Kontext vorbei, sowas kann man nicht mehr kompensieren.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Aber komisch ist auch das einige Leutz viele Probleme haben und einige gar keine.... So wie ich...... Echt merkwürdig [emoji849]


Auch ich (auf merhreren Systemen *wink @hks*!) nicht. 
UND hardware unboxed  (auf merhreren Systemen!) auch nicht.

Und hks hat sie auch nicht mit einem nvidia system. *lach*


----------



## IphoneBenz (16. Februar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Und das es bei nvidia auch Probleme mit den Browsern in verbindung mit der GPU "Hardwarebeschleunigung" gibt ist schlicht fakt *blackscreen* ich komme!



Seltsam. Noch nie gehabt und ich nutze den Browser immer. Gibt keinen Moment wo der net an ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Weder kann ich dich leiden noch kann ich dich nicht leiden, sowas gibt ein Forum imho eh nicht her. Im allgemeinen versuche ich ja sachlich zu bleiben, nur bei dir geht das nicht. Du blubberst dermaßen am Kontext vorbei, sowas kann man nicht mehr kompensieren.
> 
> 
> Auch ich (auf merhreren Systemen *wink @hks*!) nicht.
> ...


Ich kann auch Hks verstehen.... Er hat ja Probleme mit seiner Navi..... Mit meiner Vega64 hatte ich sehr sehr viele Probleme Probleme.... Und auch nicht im Griff bekommen. Meine R9 290 Vaporx und die Asus 7950 DC2 machten null Probleme.... Davor die Nvidia gtx260 und 9800gtx machten auch Keine Zicken..... 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## hks1981 (16. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Seltsam. Noch nie gehabt und ich nutze den Browser immer. Gibt keinen Moment wo der net an ist.



Nein bitte widersprich ihm nicht! Er ist der Mann der Ahnung hat und alle anderen die nicht seiner sind, werden zum Nachdenken verbannt!


----------



## hks1981 (16. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich kann auch Hks verstehen.... Er hat ja Probleme mit seiner Navi..... Mit meiner Vega64 hatte ich sehr sehr viele Probleme Probleme.... Und auch nicht im Griff bekommen. Meine R9 290 Vaporx und die Asus 7950 DC2 machten null Probleme.... Davor die Nvidia gtx260 und 9800gtx machten auch Keine Zicken.....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Ich habe meine Navi von MSI geliebt! Bei mir gab es einfach durch jedes neue Update irgendwelche neuen Probleme beim Treiber. Es wurde mir einfach zu bunt wie ich mal wieder mit meinen Freunden was zocken wollte und zack war ich wieder und wieder am Desktop und der Treiber hat gute Nacht gesagt!

Ich habe mich auch gerne mit der Karte beschäftigt und stehe egal welche Marke ich habe kritisch gegenüber und wenn ich mit NV Probleme hätte, würde ich da auch im Turing Thread schreiben aber ich habe keine und da lasse ich mir von OpenSusi auch nicht unterstellen das ich dümmlich bin oder was verschweige nur weil er bei allem recht haben will weil er ist der Superstar hier.


----------



## Fobi25 (16. Februar 2020)

Moin Moin... hab seit kurzen (seit der dem Update 20.2.1) Probleme mit meiner Pulse RX 5700 XT.  Mit dem neuen Update sind Spiele abgestützt und AMD Software startet neu/setzt meine Einstellung/Profil die ich unter "Leistung" vorgenommen habe, zurück.
Habe dann den alten Treiber 20.1.3 wieder installiert und leider kommt dort das gleiche Problem. Dazu kam auch, dass beide Monitore schwarz werden und nichts mehr kommt. Kurz danach kommt die Anzeige "kein DP-Signal" oder sowas ähnliches.
Werde jetzt nochmal den neuen Treiber (20.2.1) drauf packen.

Hat jemand auch solche Probleme?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. Februar 2020)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Moin Moin... hab seit kurzen (seit der dem Update 20.2.1) Probleme mit meiner Pulse RX 5700 XT.  Mit dem neuen Update sind Spiele abgestützt und AMD Software startet neu/setzt meine Einstellung/Profil die ich unter "Leistung" vorgenommen habe, zurück.
> Habe dann den alten Treiber 20.1.3 wieder installiert und leider kommt dort das gleiche Problem. Dazu kam auch, dass beide Monitore schwarz werden und nichts mehr kommt. Kurz danach kommt die Anzeige "kein DP-Signal" oder sowas ähnliches.
> Werde jetzt nochmal den neuen Treiber (20.2.1) drauf packen.
> 
> Hat jemand auch solche Probleme?


Versuche mal  bisl mehr Spannung (2 Stufen höher ) bei deinen letzten stabilen Setting 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## openSUSE (16. Februar 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> ...


Was haben nvidia user denn so für Probleme?
Aus dem geforce Forum (Sinngemäß wiedergeben!)

-2080ti Einfrieren des Desktops bei Video gucken.
-2070S Schwarzes Bidschirmflimmern und Spiele frieren ein, der Monitor scheint aber das Signal nicht zu verlieren
-1080ti Blackscreen er muss das Monitorkabel raus und wieder reinstecken.
-2080 FPS Probleme
-?????? NvidiaTreiber Menü lässt sich nicht öffnen.
-GTX980M Final Fantasy stürtzt ab Event ID 13 error (Nvidia Treiber  )
-Dual GTX1080ti hybrids Bild wird _kurz_ schwarz wenn er die Lautstärke ändert (nette Karte )
-GT1030 bottet nicht (ok, scheint kaputt zu sein)
-RTX2080 findet den 2ten Monitor nicht 
-?????????? FPS drops R6S vulkan
-....

Nur weil DU keine zu haben scheinst, zumindest nicht mit deiner nvidia Karte, scheint es aber noch genug zu geben die eben AUCH MIT nvidia Probleme haben.
Und nun so zu tun als seinen ALLE Probleme eines PC Systems die Treiber/Navi Schuld nur weil eben diese Karte verbaut ist, ist einfach dümmlicher Stuss.
Auffallend wie sich die Probleme AMD - nvidia fast gleichen - oder nicht  ?
AMDs Karte/Treiber hat nicht mehr Probleme als nvidia auch, zumindest sieht man jetzt dass nvidia user mit fast den gleichen Problemen zu tun haben.


----------



## Ace (16. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Seit lieb zueinander [emoji16][emoji8]
> 
> Aber komisch ist auch das einige Leutz viele Probleme haben und einige gar keine.... So wie ich...... Echt merkwürdig [emoji849]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Meine läuft auch richtig gut ohne ein Problem bis jetzt hoffentlich bleibt das auch so.


----------



## eclipso (16. Februar 2020)

Ich habe hier zwar nichts zu sagen, aber zerstört bitte diesen Thread nicht und verlagert das Thema auf den Thread, der den Inhalt bereits behandelt.

Hier ginge das weiter: Probleme mit Radeon RX 5700 (XT)? Videobericht stellt die Treiberfrage


----------



## Gurdi (16. Februar 2020)

*Ey reißt euch doch mal zusammen,was denn falsch mit euch!*

@Fobi25: Hast du mal dein Overclocking etwas angepasst? Spannung rauf oder Takt runter.Leistungswerte können sich schon mal ändern mit neueren Treiber, gerade bei ner komplett neuen Arch. Ansonsten würde ich die AMD Cleaner empfehlen,damit erst mal wieder allesrunter und zurück zu dem Treiber wo dein Setting noch sauber lief.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Februar 2020)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Moin Moin... hab seit kurzen (seit der dem Update 20.2.1) Probleme mit meiner Pulse RX 5700 XT.  Mit dem neuen Update sind Spiele abgestützt und AMD Software startet neu/setzt meine Einstellung/Profil die ich unter "Leistung" vorgenommen habe, zurück.
> Habe dann den alten Treiber 20.1.3 wieder installiert und leider kommt dort das gleiche Problem. Dazu kam auch, dass beide Monitore schwarz werden und nichts mehr kommt. Kurz danach kommt die Anzeige "kein DP-Signal" oder sowas ähnliches.
> Werde jetzt nochmal den neuen Treiber (20.2.1) drauf packen.
> 
> Hat jemand auch solche Probleme?



ich denke hier haben wir ein paradebeispiel ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen aber einen frage vorab, läuft alles problemlos stock das heißt wenn du keine Änderungen an Spannung/Takt etc vornimmst?
ich glaube das ist das generelle Problem bei den meisten Usern das die zu viel „rumspielen“ im Treiber und dann wundern die sich wenn es nicht Safe ist.
ja ich gebe zu die Software ist zu verlockend aber so einfach stabile Werte zu finden die in allen Lebenslagen Safe sind ist es noch lange nicht.
wie schon gesagt lass es mal Stock laufen, ggf mal mit du den Treiber deinstallieren. Evtl. sogar mal die alte treibersoftware installieren um zu sehen ob die stock Safe ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Februar 2020)

So Leute ich hab mir ne 5700XT Pulse bestellt  Ist nicht für mich, sondern für nen Kollegen, kommt aber erstmal zu mir. 
Das heißt wir haben bald mal wieder ne neue Stichprobe, mal sehen ob ich damit irgendwelche Probleme habe. Wird jetzt in 2 unterschiedlichen Systemen getestet, einmal in meinem mit nem Ryzen 3700x auf nem Aorus Ultra und einmal mit nem Ryzen 3600 auf nem B450 Tomahawk Max. Bin gespannt. 

Stand bisher verbaute Navi Karten meinerseits: 5
Probleme mit Navi Karten die ich nicht beheben konnte: 0



> ich glaube das ist das generelle Problem bei den meisten Usern das die  zu viel „rumspielen“ im Treiber und dann wundern die sich wenn es nicht  Safe ist.


Ich sag ja schon die ganze Zeit, der Treiber lädt einfach dazu ein. Für manche ist das ein Segen, so wie für uns, für andere wiederrum nicht. Bei Nvidia sieht man halt nichts und kann nix einstellen und dadurch wird auch deutlich weniger rumgespielt weil die meisten wahrscheinlich nicht mal wissen, dass das überhaupt möglich ist. 
@Fobi25: Wie alle anderen schon sagten, Treiber auf Stock zurücksetzen, Spannungs/Takt Kurve in der Mitte mal leicht anheben, sodass ne Gerade draus wird.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> So Leute ich hab mir ne 5700XT Pulse bestellt  Ist nicht für mich, sondern für nen Kollegen, kommt aber erstmal zu mir.
> Das heißt wir haben bald mal wieder ne neue Stichprobe, mal sehen ob ich damit irgendwelche Probleme habe. Wird jetzt in 2 unterschiedlichen Systemen getestet, einmal in meinem mit nem Ryzen 3700x auf nem Aorus Ultra und einmal mit nem Ryzen 3600 auf nem B450 Tomahawk Max. Bin gespannt.
> 
> Stand bisher verbaute Navi Karten meinerseits: 5
> ...


Jo habe in der letzten Zeit noch 3 Rechner für Kollegen zusammen gestellt.... Dort wurden 2x  die 5700xt Nitro und 1x die 590 verbaut.... Diese laufen bisher ohne Probleme [emoji106].... Oh ja ein anderer Kollege hat sich auch ein System zusammen gestellt mit einen 3900x und einer 5700xt nitro Sonderedtion.... Und bei ihm läuft auch alles rund... 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2020)

Du hast dann ja immer ein frisches W10 ohne kaputtes Frameworks. (finde den Hinweis von eclipso net schlecht)
Kann durchaus sein, das ältere Rechner nach mehrfachem Gebrauch von DDU net mehr 100%ig sauber installiert sind.

Welcher Treiber funzt eigentlich bei den Meisten sauber?
Der 19.12.1 war doch noch unproblematisch, oder? Welcher von den 2020ern ist nun der Stabilste?


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Februar 2020)

> Welcher Treiber funzt eigentlich bei den Meisten sauber?
> Der 19.12.1 war doch noch unproblematisch. Welcher von den 2020ern ist nun der Stabilste?


Bei mir war der letzte richtig stabil gut laufende Treiber 19.11.3 und danach dann erst wieder der 20.1.4
Alles dazwischen lief total mies, auch 19.12.x.
 Freesync flimmern, UV Profil instabil welches vorher stabil war, gefühlt auch RIS war nicht so gut wie vorher (kann mir das aber nicht erklären)
20.1.4 läuft bei mir so sauber wie der 19.11.3
Bin zwar nach wie vor auf 19.11.3 aber nur weil mir die Oberfläche einfach besser gefällt und ich keine Nachteile dadurch habe.

20.2.1 hab ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Fobi25 (17. Februar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ich denke hier haben wir ein paradebeispiel ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen aber einen frage vorab, läuft alles problemlos stock das heißt wenn du keine Änderungen an Spannung/Takt etc vornimmst?
> ich glaube das ist das generelle Problem bei den meisten Usern das die zu viel „rumspielen“ im Treiber und dann wundern die sich wenn es nicht Safe ist.
> ja ich gebe zu die Software ist zu verlockend aber so einfach stabile Werte zu finden die in allen Lebenslagen Safe sind ist es noch lange nicht.
> wie schon gesagt lass es mal Stock laufen, ggf mal mit du den Treiber deinstallieren. Evtl. sogar mal die alte treibersoftware installieren um zu sehen ob die stock Safe ist.



Nein lief auf Stock leider nicht problemlos. Hab auch selber nicht „rumgespielt“.. hab mir direkt hier Meinungen eingeholt und nur diese umgesetzt. Dann lief sie problemlos, bis zum neuen Treiber..

@restlichen Antwort: Danke werde ich heute Abend mal umsetzten und testen.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2020)

Was das "hicksen" angeht, fällt  mir vor allem auf, das in Chrome die CleartypeGlättung erst nach ner gefühlten halben Sekunde da ist. Kann jetzt aber auch net mehr sagen, obs vor nem Jahr besser war.

Ansonsten könnte "hicksen" ja auch noch am Defender liegen und bei mir mit Intel an den Spectre-Updates.


----------



## eclipso (17. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Was das "hicksen" angeht, fällt  mir vor allem auf, das in Chrome die CleartypeGlättung erst nach ner gefühlten halben Sekunde da ist. Kann jetzt aber auch net mehr sagen, obs vor nem Jahr besser war.
> 
> Ansonsten könnte "hicksen" ja auch noch am Defender liegen und bei mir mit Intel an den Spectre-Updates.


Liegt vielleicht daran, dass du "Hardwarebeschleunigung" aktivieren musst, weil es @stock im Chrome deaktivert ist.

Die Beschleunigung wird nur aktiviert, wenn sie verfügbar, also unterstützt wird. Scheint sowas wie ein Automode zu sein.

Bei mir wird sie unterstüzt, Nv und AMD egal. Letztlich entlastet die Beschleunigung über die GPU, nur den Prozessor, solange dort genug Power vorhanden ist, braucht man sie nicht.


----------



## RX480 (17. Februar 2020)

HW ist ON.

btw.
Mal abgesehen vom Internet-Provider laufen YT-Videos eigentlich bis 1440p@HDR smooth und ohne HDR auch bis 8k. Keine Ahnung, ob Vega da in der Farbkompression Probleme hat und wies mit Navi funzt.(x)
Werde bei meinem nativen WQHD-Moni trotzdem bei Chrome bleiben.

(x) Könnte natürlich auch am Provider liegen das die Lade-Uhr kommt.


----------



## eclipso (17. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> HW ist ON.
> 
> btw.
> Mal abgesehen vom Internet-Provider laufen YT-Videos eigentlich bis 1440p@HDR smooth und ohne HDR auch bis 8k. Keine Ahnung, ob Vega da in der Farbkompression Probleme hat und wies mit Navi funzt.(x)
> ...


Gigt keine Nachteile, Nv beschleunigt GPU YT VP9 vollständig, AMD unter Vega mit Hilfe der CPU (GPU+CPU), was wenige Watt im einstelligen Bereich mehr bedeutet (2-4W). Liegt aber grundsätzlich am YT Format, alles andere wird über Codec's ausgeführt.

Während AMD etwas mehr verbraucht, taktet Nv nicht immer runter. Müsste Nv mit Treiberupdates angepasst haben.

Das mit dem Provider kann natürlich sein, wenn auf dem Zugangsserver Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden und Streams umgeleitet werden müssen.


----------



## Ace (17. Februar 2020)

20.2.1 läuft bei mir ohne Probleme.


----------



## shadie (17. Februar 2020)

kurze Frage in die Runde ob Ihr auch mal so ein Problem hattet.

Ich hatte mit der VEGA 64 hin und wieder randome bluescreens.
Habe mir da nix bei gedacht.

Letzte Woche die 5700 XT eingebaut und sobald ich auf dem 23 Zöller (den habe ich immer nur für Videos nebenbei genutzt), Bewegtbild abgespielt habe.
Instant bluescreen.

Ich habe den Monitor jetzt abgebaut - seit dem (3 Tage), keinerlei Probleme mehr :O

Hattet Ihr schon mal einen Monitor der euch solche Probleme gemacht hat ?  
Poste es nur hier weil Verbindung zu Navi GPU und weils für einen extra thread zu lappidar ist.
Ich nutze den Monitor einfach nicht mehr


----------



## Gurdi (17. Februar 2020)

Was stand dem im Bluescreen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. Februar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> ich denke hier haben wir ein paradebeispiel ohne dir nahe treten zu wollen aber einen frage vorab, läuft alles problemlos stock das heißt wenn du keine Änderungen an Spannung/Takt etc vornimmst?
> ich glaube das ist das generelle Problem bei den meisten Usern das die zu viel „rumspielen“ im Treiber und dann wundern die sich wenn es nicht Safe ist.
> ja ich gebe zu die Software ist zu verlockend aber so einfach stabile Werte zu finden die in allen Lebenslagen Safe sind ist es noch lange nicht.
> wie schon gesagt lass es mal Stock laufen, ggf mal mit du den Treiber deinstallieren. Evtl. sogar mal die alte treibersoftware installieren um zu sehen ob die stock Safe ist.


Das wäre der Klassiker 
Ich habe auch öfters Profile, die stabil zu sein scheinen, dann aber irgendwann random abschmieren.
Ich weiß ja, dass ich daran rumgespielt hab, also geht der erste Verdacht erstmal darauf.
An meiner Vega hab ich ja fast täglich rumgedoktort, weil mein Extreme-OC zu Problemen geführt hat.
Ich habe aber auch schon öfters Probleme mit den Beta-Treibern, die ja im Treiber immer als Optional Neueste gezeigt wird.

Dazu wurden die alten Treiber auch oft nicht sauber deinstalliert, und Probleme lassen sich verdächtig oft mit DDU lösen 

Trotzdem kann man nicht abstreiten, dass es auffällig viele Treiberprobleme mit Navi gibt (scheinbar) 
Ich konnte diese (bis jetzt) aber immer durch Neuinstallationen oder so lösen...

Ist natürlich nicht schön, wenn die Karte nicht auf Anhieb so läuft, wie sie soll, aber wenn man keinen Plan hat, was man macht, und dann am PC rumschraubt, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenns nicht so läuft


----------



## Sasquatsch (18. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte ja anfangs mit meiner Nitro+ SE die Probleme mit dem Gaming Profil. Da hatte ich einfach Abstürze mit diesem Freeze vom Ton. 
Jetzt mit dem aktuellsten dachte ich teste nochmal. Und es läuft. Habe Ghost Recon Breakpoint mit Ultra auf FullHD gezockt. Die lief sogar kühler wie auf Standart. Hab jetzt nicht soviel Ahnung Von uv usw. baue ein und will nutzen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2020)

Ich habe heute mal Pauschal 1,20v eingestellt und 2100mhz gputakt... Taktet  zwischen 2040 bis 2060mhz bei einer Stunde RDR2.... Nur der Hotspot [emoji91] bei meinen kleinen case [emoji12]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2020)

Hotspot in dem Bereich ist ja kein Problem solange Mem+VRM-Temps so niedrig sind.
Die Nitro ist schon der beste Kühler!


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Die Nitro ist schon der beste *(Luft)* Kühler!



Ich hab das mal ergänzt 
Mit wakü geht ja schon noch mehr, aber auch das würde ich nicht als "beste" Kühlung bezeichnen.


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2020)

Jo,
Das ist schon ne softe Grenze, ob sich h2o lohnt. (weil Navi auch net ganz so temp.abhängig beim Takt ist)

Wer Schnäppchen im MS/MF für 368€ genommen hat, kann sich natürlich auch nen Waterblock leisten.
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT XFX Thicc II / III | GPU - Komplettkuehler | GPU - Kuehler | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## JaxT (18. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal Pauschal 1,20v eingestellt und 2100mhz gputakt... Taktet  zwischen 2040 bis 2060mhz bei einer Stunde RDR2.... Nur der Hotspot [emoji91] bei meinen kleinen case [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in welcher auflösung zockst du?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2020)

1440p 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal ergänzt [emoji14]
> Mit wakü geht ja schon noch mehr, aber auch das würde ich nicht als "beste" Kühlung bezeichnen.


Hau mal paar pics mit oc rüber [emoji6][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## JaxT (18. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 1440p
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



magst du deine grafik settings posten zum spiel  will die probieren habe das game seit 2 tagen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (18. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal Pauschal 1,20v eingestellt und 2100mhz gputakt... Taktet  zwischen 2040 bis 2060mhz bei einer Stunde RDR2.... Nur der Hotspot [emoji91] bei meinen kleinen case [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Warum keine 2150 core clock?


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hau mal paar pics mit oc rüber [emoji6][emoji106]



Was genau hättest du da denn gerne?
Ich hatte auch schon was dazu hier postet, ist aber etwas her.

Ich quote mich mal ganz Frech selbst .


EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ok, es gibt neue Ergebnisse
> 
> Witcher 3 1440p
> 
> ...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2020)

JaxT schrieb:


> magst du deine grafik settings posten zum spiel  will die probieren habe das game seit 2 tagen.


Jo schick ich dir später 

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Warum keine 2150 core clock?


Wieso noch höher ?  

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Was genau hättest du da denn gerne?
> Ich hatte auch schon was dazu hier postet, ist aber etwas her.
> 
> Ich quote mich mal ganz Frech selbst .


Das sind doch mal klasse Werte... WAKÜ halt [emoji4]

Kannst mal 2 h RDR2 Zocke und son Pic Screenshots wie ich immer  mache[emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich quote mich mal ganz Frech selbst .



Mit h2o kannste halt in Witcher fast 300W wegkühlen.

CRAZY, aber net schlecht wenn die Radis so gut laufen.
Ist Das noch die 50th?
AMD baut immer gute PCB´s für die OCer.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. Februar 2020)

JaxT schrieb:


> magst du deine grafik settings posten zum spiel  will die probieren habe das game seit 2 tagen.


Bitteschön [emoji3526] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das sind doch mal klasse Werte... WAKÜ halt [emoji4]
> 
> Kannst mal 2 h RDR2 Zocke und son Pic Screenshots wie ich immer  mache[emoji16]



RDR 2 habe ich nicht.
Ist aber auch irgendwie kein Spiel welches ansprechend für mich ist.



RX480 schrieb:


> Mit h2o kannste halt in Witcher fast 300W wegkühlen.
> 
> CRAZY, aber net schlecht wenn die Radis so gut laufen.
> Ist Das noch die 50th?
> AMD baut immer gute PCB´s für die OCer.



Jep, ist noch die 50TH AE.
Das Maximum waren 360 Watt mit dem Kühler.
Leider habe ich davon keinen GPU-Z Screenshot.


----------



## RX480 (18. Februar 2020)

360W auf 250mm² abzuführen ist schon ne gute Arbeit von Dir!
Mit LM aufgepimpt?

btw. mal nur so für die Vorstellungskraft:
Das wäre bei ner 3x so großen Ti dann schon 360x3=1080W.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> 360W auf 250mm² abzuführen ist schon ne gute Arbeit von Dir!
> Mit LM aufgepimpt?
> 
> btw. mal nur so für die Vorstellungskraft:
> Das wäre bei ner 3x so großen Ti dann schon 360x3=1080W.



Jep  
Langzeit ist das auch garantiert nich gut für den kleinen 7nm Chip 

Ich hab den Test jetzt mal wiederholt, da ich die Werte von "damals" nichtmehr im Kopf hatte (mit nem 2019er Treiber ...).
Erst mit normalen Settings und dann mit dem harten OC.

Nr. 1 in 2560 x 1440p da ich so normal auch spiele



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nr. 2 in 5120 x 2880p (5k) für ne schöne Last



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag so schön dumme Experimente mit denen man einfach mal nach der höchstmöglichen kühlbaren Leistungsaufnahme schaut.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. Februar 2020)

375W ach du liebe Zeit 
Nicht übel was h2o so alles anrichten kann.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Jep
> Langzeit ist das auch garantiert nich gut für den kleinen 7nm Chip
> 
> Ich hab den Test jetzt mal wiederholt, da ich die Werte von "damals" nichtmehr im Kopf hatte (mit nem 2019er Treiber ...).
> ...


Coole Sache [emoji106] wie lange hattest bei jedem Test gespielt? Ich glaube ich sollte W3 auch mal wieder aktieren.... [emoji16]

Geht nicht bei avg 1920mhz weniger Spannung bei dir als 1130mv?




Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## DaHell63 (19. Februar 2020)

375W?  Was braucht denn da die ganze Karte?  Da wär ja schon fast ein separates Netzteil  alleine für die Karte angebracht .
Aber schon krass was der kleine Chip so verträgt.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Coole Sache [emoji106] wie lange hattest bei jedem Test gespielt? Ich glaube ich sollte W3 auch mal wieder aktieren.... [emoji16]



Nach erreichen des steady-state für die GPU Temperatur etwa 10 min.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Geht nicht bei avg 1920mhz weniger Spannung bei dir als 1130mv?



Doch schon, anonsten würde ich auch die 2,2 Ghz in 5k niemals lauffähig bekommen.
Das war einfach irgendein unoptimiertes randomprofil mit etwas mehr Power als Stock .



DaHell63 schrieb:


> 375W?  Was braucht denn da die ganze Karte?  Da wär ja schon fast ein separates Netzteil  alleine für die Karte angebracht .
> Aber schon krass was der kleine Chip so verträgt.



Na, zweites Netzteil brauchts nicht. Hab für sowas ja extra das 1KW Dark Power Pro.
Bei dem kleinen Chip ist eigentlich nicht die Frage was er verträgt, sondern wie lange


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (19. Februar 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wieso noch höher ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro



Weil deine Nitro das mit 1.2 Volt packt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Februar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Weil deine Nitro das mit 1.2 Volt packt


Dieser takt ist sowie es aussieht bei 1,186v stable.... Bisl geht eventuell noch mit 1,20v

Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## eiernacken1983 (19. Februar 2020)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin letzte Woche der Unvernunft verfallen und habe mir für 369 € die 5700 XT Anniversary Edition zugelegt. Heute kam das gute Stück an. Ist zwar nur der olle Blower, aber da bin ich nicht so emfindlich und zudem hoffe ich auf UV-Glück.

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen:
1. Haben die alle die selbe out-of-the-Box-Spannung, oder ist das wie bei der Radeon VII, wo es für die Stock-Spannung eine relativ große Spanne gibt?
2. Gibts hier schnelle Erfahrungswerte über die durchschnittliche UV-Spannung, mit der die Stock-Frequenz noch läuft?

Standardspannung bei mir ist 1166 mV bei eingestellten 2013 MHz. Ich habe schonmal ein bisschen mit UV rumprobiert und bin auch noch nicht fertig, d.h. beim langsamen runtertasten bisher noch kein Absturz. Aktuell laufen die 2013 MHz bei 1.080 mV. Das gab nen Durchschnittstakt bei Superposition 4K optimized von 1.920 MHz (7324 Punkte). Das ist schonmal +80 MHz gegenüber Stock. Mal sehen, ob noch viel geht, aber mich würde es wie gesagt auch interessieren, was im Durchschnitt so an UV drin ist.

Ich berichte mal, wo ich rausgekommen bin, wenn ich fertig bin.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (20. Februar 2020)

So, schon fertig. 1060 mV Absturz. 1069 mV Absturz. Und wegen 5 mV, die ich mich noch verbessern könnte, werd ich nicht mehr testen. Bin also bei 1080 mV statt 1166 mV rausgekommen.

Man muss auf jeden Fall mal hervorstellen, wie einfach UV mit dem Treiber ist (bin noch auf 19.12.irgendwas). Punkt runterziehen, übernehmen, fertig und testen.


----------



## wuchzael (20. Februar 2020)

Moin!

Zum Testen auf Stabilität hat sich z.B. PUBG (natürlich ohne FPS limitierung) als sehr hilfreich herausgestellt, da es recht empfindlich auf Overclocking/Undervolting reagiert. Auch der Benchmark aus The Division 2 (DX12, höchtstes  Preset, kein V-Sync oder FPS Limit) kackt bei zu hohem Takt (bzw. zu niedriger Spannung) schnell ab.
Konzentriere dich nicht nur auf eine Steigerung des Taktes durch Verringern der Spannung... manchmal kann auch ein geringfügiges Verringern des GPU-Taktes zu einer massiv gesteigerten Effizienz führen - die letzten MHz kosten in der Regel nur unnötig viel Strom und bringen kaum noch messbare Mehrleistung in Form von mehr FPS.

Viel Spaß mit der Neuanschaffung und deren Optimierung 


Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2020)

Ich war auch am grübeln bei der Karte, hab jetzt nen Core X für meinen Lappi und starte einen neuen Versuch via Thunderbolt. Mit dem Sapphiregehäuse hatte ich nur Probleme.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (20. Februar 2020)

The Division 2 kann ich bestätigen.  Dient als super Indikator für instabilitäten. Zu wenig Spannung --> Blackscreen nach wenigen Minuten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Februar 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> So, schon fertig. 1060 mV Absturz. 1069 mV Absturz. Und wegen 5 mV, die ich mich noch verbessern könnte, werd ich nicht mehr testen. Bin also bei 1080 mV statt 1166 mV rausgekommen.
> 
> Man muss auf jeden Fall mal hervorstellen, wie einfach UV mit dem Treiber ist (bin noch auf 19.12.irgendwas). Punkt runterziehen, übernehmen, fertig und testen.


Hast du denn auch den Stock Takt mit abgesenkt? Wenn du bei 2013MHz bleibst ist es klar, dass die Karte instabil wird. Geh mal runter auf 1960MHz oder so, dann wird auch noch locker 1,060V laufen. Eher noch weniger sogar, optimal wären z.b. 1052mV (effektiv dann 1056mV) Gerade beim Blower ist das wirklich hilfreich, mein Kumpel hat auch nen Ref Modell und das hab ich bis zum geht nicht mehr undervolted (läuft bei effektiv 1043mV, Takt hab ich gerade nicht mehr im Kopf) damit der Hotspot so weit weg wie möglich von 100° bleibt und das ist gar nicht mal so einfach. Besonders auch der Speicher. Ne stunde GTA5 zocken mitm Ref Modell über 1,1V hat gerne mal den Speicher über 100°C gebracht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. Februar 2020)

eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> So, schon fertig. 1060 mV Absturz. 1069 mV Absturz. Und wegen 5 mV, die ich mich noch verbessern könnte, werd ich nicht mehr testen. Bin also bei 1080 mV statt 1166 mV rausgekommen.
> 
> Man muss auf jeden Fall mal hervorstellen, wie einfach UV mit dem Treiber ist (bin noch auf 19.12.irgendwas). Punkt runterziehen, übernehmen, fertig und testen.


Versuche mal 1976 @ 1,059v

Sollte bei dir auch stable sein.... Wenn ja dann geh immer eine Stufe niedriger... Und begradige deine Takt Spannungskurve.... 


Gesendet von meinem Mate 20Pro


----------



## drstoecker (20. Februar 2020)

Ein kleines Update zur idle Problematik bei allen amd Karten mit GDDR6 Speicher. Habe mir einen neuen Monitor zugelegt unzwar einen LC-M34 mit 100HZ.
gestern mal mit ner RX580 auf 100HZ und YT ein Video angeschaut, Verbrauch laut Messgerät bei über 130W bei vollem ramtakt. Dann mal auf 60HZ runtergestellt und der Verbrauch geht auf rund 70w runter inkl. ramtakt. Habe das bei Polaris Karten beobachtet wenn die Max. HZ-Zahl vom Monitor anliegt, hatte 2 verschiedene zur Auswahl einen 100HZ und einen mit 144HZ. Einzig eine Vega 56 Strix zeigt diese Problematik nicht. Es muss an dem GDDR6 Speicher liegen bei amd. Mit NVIDIA Karten gibts diese Probleme auch nicht, mit 9/10/20er Reihen getestet. Dieses Verhalten zeigt sich schon seit Jahren, verstehe nur nicht das manche User diese Probleme nicht haben. Dabei spielt der Unterbau auch keine Rolle, getestet wurden verschiede Intel sowie amd Plattformen.


----------



## wuchzael (20. Februar 2020)

Die Polaris Karten haben doch noch GDDR5 verbaut 

Grüße!


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2020)

@Coolviper+Gurdi
Im Vega-UV-Thread hat Dixel nen sehr schönen Ghettomod mit 2x140ern gemacht und seine Dragon auf 64 geflashed.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...ing-undervolting-thread-633.html#post10215449
Gurdi, kannst Du ja mal mit in dem GB-Thread verlinken.

Für Coolviper vllt. mal interessant, wie die größeren Lü. so passen. (falls Er die XFX 5700 mit ähnlichen W noch hat)
(sind bei Dixel natürlich für die kleine 56 auch ideale Spannungen, sprich leicht zu kühlen)


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Februar 2020)

> verstehe nur nicht das manche User diese Probleme nicht haben


Ich hab diese Probleme bspw. nicht. Monitor ist ein Dell S2719DGF, Karte ist die Red Devil. 
Vielleicht sollte man mal Daten sammeln, mit welchen Monitoren und Karten Kombinationen die Probleme auftauchen und man kann dann ein Muster finden?


> Dabei spielt der Unterbau auch keine Rolle, getestet wurden verschiede Intel sowie amd Plattformen.


Der Monitor MUSS dabei eine entscheidende Rolle Spielen, denn sonst, wie du schon sagst, hätte jeder die Probleme. 
Wenn ich bspw. meinen zweit Monitor anschließe, dann hab ich auch sofort max. Mem Takt anliegen und viel höheren Verbrauch.


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Februar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Die Polaris Karten haben doch noch GDDR5 verbaut
> 
> Grüße!



Das Problem besteht bei AMD mit GDDR5-6 Karten schon seit GCN 1.0
Zwischendurch gab es mal einen / ein paar Treiber mit denen das normal lief, aber eigentlich besteht es quasi durchgängig seit GCN 1.

Besonders heftig hab ich das mit meiner r9 390x und 8 GB Ram per 512 BIt Speicherinterface gemerkt.
Da ist der Verbrauch dadurch auch im Idle schon hoch gewesen.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (20. Februar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Zum Testen auf Stabilität hat sich z.B. PUBG (natürlich ohne FPS limitierung) als sehr hilfreich herausgestellt, da es recht empfindlich auf Overclocking/Undervolting reagiert. Auch der Benchmark aus The Division 2 (DX12, höchtstes  Preset, kein V-Sync oder FPS Limit) kackt bei zu hohem Takt (bzw. zu niedriger Spannung) schnell ab.
> Konzentriere dich nicht nur auf eine Steigerung des Taktes durch Verringern der Spannung... manchmal kann auch ein geringfügiges Verringern des GPU-Taktes zu einer massiv gesteigerten Effizienz führen - die letzten MHz kosten in der Regel nur unnötig viel Strom und bringen kaum noch messbare Mehrleistung in Form von mehr FPS.
> ...



Einen effizienteren Taktbereich wollte ich auf jeden Fall noch suchen, aber dazu hatte ich gestern Abend keinen Nerv mehr. Ich hab mal ins Blaue geschossen und 1900 MHz bei 1.030 mV über Nacht bei Folding at Home laufen lassen. Da produzieren die Grafikkarten auch recht schnell Müll, wenn die Spannung zu niedrig ist. Hat auf jeden Fall 3 Pakete erfolgreich zu Ende gefaltet.

Ich suche mir wahrscheinlich einen Frequenzpunkt, der etwas über 1900 MHz liegt und schau dann mal wie weit es nach unten geht. Die Lautstärke bei 2300 RPM finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, aber da bin ich vielleicht auch nicht so pingelig, wie die Super-Silent-Vertreter.


----------



## drstoecker (20. Februar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Die Polaris Karten haben doch noch GDDR5 verbaut
> 
> Grüße!


Dann halt generell GDDR!


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Probleme bspw. nicht. Monitor ist ein Dell S2719DGF, Karte ist die Red Devil.
> Vielleicht sollte man mal Daten sammeln, mit welchen Monitoren und Karten Kombinationen die Probleme auftauchen und man kann dann ein Muster finden?
> 
> Der Monitor MUSS dabei eine entscheidende Rolle Spielen, denn sonst, wie du schon sagst, hätte jeder die Probleme.
> Wenn ich bspw. meinen zweit Monitor anschließe, dann hab ich auch sofort max. Mem Takt anliegen und viel höheren Verbrauch.


Das mit dem 2ten Monitor ist ne andere Baustelle.
hast du das aktuell nochmal getestet mit dem idle Takt vs hz-Zahl?


EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht bei AMD mit GDDR5-6 Karten schon seit GCN 1.0
> Zwischendurch gab es mal einen / ein paar Treiber mit denen das normal lief, aber eigentlich besteht es quasi durchgängig seit GCN 1.
> 
> Besonders heftig hab ich das mit meiner r9 390x und 8 GB Ram per 512 BIt Speicherinterface gemerkt.
> Da ist der Verbrauch dadurch auch im Idle schon hoch gewesen.


Komisch das HBM davon nicht betroffen ist. Wenn man die hz Zahl einen Wert runter stellt geht der Takt direkt runter. Vllt liegt es sich am Windows 10, werde das mal mit ein 7 Testen.


----------



## Paul36 (20. Februar 2020)

So, endlich alles da um die Geräuschkulisse der Pulse zu bändigen. Am Wochenende wird geschraubt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoreCube (20. Februar 2020)

NEWS zu den ASUS Strix RX 5700 / XT Modellen:
Um das bekannte Kühler Problem zu beheben können betroffene User ihre Karte ab März einschicken:
Notice: thermal performance and cooler mounting pressure for ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700-series graphics cards | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global

Alternativ soll es angeblich möglich sein sich die Schrauben schicken zu lassen um sie selbst zu fixen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Februar 2020)

CoreCube schrieb:


> NEWS zu den ASUS Strix RX 5700 / XT Modellen:
> Um das bekannte Kühler Problem zu beheben können betroffene User ihre Karte ab März einschicken:
> Notice: thermal performance and cooler mounting pressure for ROG Strix Radeon RX 5700-series graphics cards | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global
> 
> Alternativ soll es angeblich möglich sein sich die Schrauben schicken zu lassen um sie selbst zu fixen.



Das wäre ne super Gelegenheit um die WLPzu tauschen und nicht die Garantie zu verlieren.


----------



## Paul36 (20. Februar 2020)

Habe momentan total Probleme mit Kingdom Come Deliverance.

In jeder vorgerenderter Zwischensequenz (hohe FPS) stürzt die Anwendung ab.
Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung "dxgi_error_device_reset".
Treiber neu installiert, alles auf Werkseinstellungen.
Wird nicht besser, sondern schlechter. Nun kommt beim Start der Zwischensequenz sofort ein Blackscreen und man kann nichts mehr tun, nur ein Neustart hilft.
Habe zwei Monitore, einen ganz alten 226BW 22" 60hz per HDMI/DVI Adapter und einen S2719DGF 155HZ

Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Spiel ist leider nicht mehr spielbar, was wirklich schade ist. Bin gerade "eingetaucht"..

Danke


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Februar 2020)

Paul36 schrieb:


> So, endlich alles da um die Geräuschkulisse der Pulse zu bändigen. Am Wochenende wird geschraubt.


Ist die Pulse so schlimm? 


Paul36 schrieb:


> Habe momentan total Probleme mit Kingdom Come Deliverance.
> 
> In jeder vorgerenderter Zwischensequenz (hohe FPS) stürzt die Anwendung ab.
> Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung "dxgi_error_device_reset".
> Treiber neu installiert, alles auf Werkseinstellungen.


Mit DDU? 
Den gleichen Fehler hatte ich auch mal, das hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## RX480 (20. Februar 2020)

Paul36 schrieb:


> In jeder vorgerenderter Zwischensequenz (hohe FPS) stürzt die Anwendung ab.



Stell doch mal ein Fps-Limit mit Chill ein.(hilft auch bei der Geräuschkulisse)


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Februar 2020)

Hat eigentlich jemand von euch den EK-Block auf der XT?
Bin am überlegen, mir die Special-Edition zu kaufen. (Also die, die aussieht wie der Ref-Kühler)

Sind da direkt WLPads dabei? Will mir den Stress mit das richtige zu finden nicht mehr antun, deswegen diesmal kein Bykski


----------



## eiernacken1983 (20. Februar 2020)

Paul36 schrieb:


> So, endlich alles da um die Geräuschkulisse der Pulse zu bändigen. Am Wochenende wird geschraubt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ui, ich sehe da so ein Kabel, von dem ich glaube, dass ich es für einen Ghetto-Mod auf der Radeon VII auch brauchen könnte. Ich kann es aber bisher nicht finden. Könntest Du mir bitte einen dezenten Hinweis geben, um was für ein Kabel es sich handelt oder unter welchem Suchbegriff man dies finden könnte (unter Adapterkabel 4 pin PWM kann ich nix finden). Danke vorab


----------



## EyRaptor (20. Februar 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch den EK-Block auf der XT?
> Bin am überlegen, mir die Special-Edition zu kaufen. (Also die, die aussieht wie der Ref-Kühler)
> 
> Sind da direkt WLPads dabei? Will mir den Stress mit das richtige zu finden nicht mehr antun, deswegen diesmal kein Bykski



Bei EKWB sind die passenden Pads eigentlich immer dabei.


----------



## Paul36 (20. Februar 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ist die Pulse so schlimm?
> 
> 
> Mit DDU?
> Den gleichen Fehler hatte ich auch mal, das hat bei mir geholfen



Ja, also für ein Custom schon wirklich laut ab 40 / 50 % PWM. Und ich habe das Silent Bios schon an. Die Lüfter haben ein furchtbares rauschen, sehr aufdringlich

DDU kann ich noch mal probieren, danke! 
Chill werde ich auch testen.



eiernacken1983 schrieb:


> Ui, ich sehe da so ein Kabel, von dem ich glaube, dass ich es für einen Ghetto-Mod auf der Radeon VII auch brauchen könnte. Ich kann es aber bisher nicht finden. Könntest Du mir bitte einen dezenten Hinweis geben, um was für ein Kabel es sich handelt oder unter welchem Suchbegriff man dies finden könnte (unter Adapterkabel 4 pin PWM kann ich nix finden). Danke vorab



Das ist ein Phobya PWM Adapter für VGA 

Phobya PWM Adapter fuer VGA Kabel Luefterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. Februar 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Dann halt generell GDDR!
> 
> Das mit dem 2ten Monitor ist ne andere Baustelle.
> hast du das aktuell nochmal getestet mit dem idle Takt vs hz-Zahl?



Jup hab ich. Jeweils mit 19.11.3 und mit 20.1.4 (20.2.1 folgt noch)

Das Szenario ist immer das gleiche bei mir:
Dell S2719DGF (nativ 144Hz) angeschlossen: Speicher Takt und Verbrauch immer im Normalbereich, egal ob 144Hz, 120Hz oder 60Hz
Iiyama E2273HDS (nativ 60Hz) angeschlossen: Das gleiche 
Beide Monitore angeschlossen: Speicher Takt immer auf volle Pulle, Verbrauch höher, egal welche Frequenz ich wo einstelle, es lässt sich nicht ändern.



> Habe momentan total Probleme mit Kingdom Come Deliverance.
> 
> In jeder vorgerenderter Zwischensequenz (hohe FPS) stürzt die Anwendung ab.
> Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung "dxgi_error_device_reset".
> ...


Wie sieht das aus wenn du nur den Dell anschließt? 
Hier war die Tage ein User der auch zich Probleme hatte. Leider liegt das sehr wahrscheinlich an den Monitoren. Nicht nur das du einen Adapter nutzt sondern auch die unterschiedlichen Refresh Raten sind dafür verantwortlich, dass immer wieder Probleme auftauchen. 
Wenn alles mit nur einem Monitor rund läuft, dann hast du deine Antwort. Neuen Zweitmonitor mit selber Refresh Rate kaufen. 
Der Thread hier vor ein paar Tagen hat auch damit geendet. Danach waren alle Probleme sofort weg.


----------



## Paul36 (21. Februar 2020)

Habe jetzt DDU Uninstall benutzt und den 20.1.3 installiert

Leider immer noch instabil

Mit den Monitoren versuche ich mal heute Abend
Das wäre wirklich bedauerlich, wegen so  einem Problem würde ich mir jetzt keinen neuen Monitor kaufen. Das Problem liegt ja an andere Stelle (AMD)


----------



## Ace (21. Februar 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand von euch den EK-Block auf der XT?
> Bin am überlegen, mir die Special-Edition zu kaufen. (Also die, die aussieht wie der Ref-Kühler)
> 
> Sind da direkt WLPads dabei? Will mir den Stress mit das richtige zu finden nicht mehr antun, deswegen diesmal kein Bykski
> ...




Ich hatte den schon drauf, passt alles und alles mit dabei.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Februar 2020)

> Mit den Monitoren versuche ich mal heute Abend
> Das wäre wirklich bedauerlich, wegen so  einem Problem würde ich mir  jetzt keinen neuen Monitor kaufen. Das Problem liegt ja an andere Stelle  (AMD)


Nein tut es nicht. Das Probleme auftauchen wenn du 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Refresh Rate nutzt tritt auch bei Nvidia auf. Es liegt leider wirklich an den Monitoren.
Bisher gibt es auch keine Lösung dazu und es ist ein weit verbreitetes Problem, da bist du nicht der einzige. Es gibt etliche Beiträge zu dem Thema unterschiedliche Refresh Raten und niemand hat eine Lösung dafür. Probier es mal aus mit nur einem Monitor. Wenns dann funktioniert, ist die Antwort klar. Da hast du dann wohl leider Pech gehabt und das wirst du nicht lösen können.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (21. Februar 2020)

Ich muss ergänzen. Unterschiedliche Auflösungen reichen schon das der VRAM nicht runter taktet.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Februar 2020)

Hi Leute, gibt es irgenwie eine Möglichkeit bei der PowerColor RX 5700 RedDragon in die Lüftersteuerung einzugreifen?
Mir geht es dabei nicht um weniger U/min, sondern ehr in die andere Richtung, denn die Gute fängt bei ca. 1500 U/min an, 
bis sie dann bei knappen 1100 U/min landet.
Das ist zwar schön leise, aber auch schön kuschellig warm dann.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Hi Leute, gibt es irgenwie eine Möglichkeit bei der PowerColor RX 5700 RedDragon in die Lüftersteuerung einzugreifen?
> Mir geht es dabei nicht um weniger U/min, sondern ehr in die andere Richtung, denn die Gute fängt bei ca. 1500 U/min an,
> bis sie dann bei knappen 1100 U/min landet.
> Das ist zwar schön leise, aber auch schön kuschellig warm dann.



Am besten via MPT Tool und dann via Accoustic Limit.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Februar 2020)

^^Da steht ja 1500 drin(damit straten sie auch) und trotzdem gehen die Lüfter nach ner Weile auf ~1100 runter 

Im Silent-Bios steht da 1200 und sie starten auch mit 1500U/min bis sie dann wieder bei ~1100U/min landen.


----------



## Paul36 (21. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nein tut es nicht. Das Probleme auftauchen wenn du 2 Monitore mit unterschiedlicher Refresh Rate nutzt tritt auch bei Nvidia auf. Es liegt leider wirklich an den Monitoren.
> Bisher gibt es auch keine Lösung dazu und es ist ein weit verbreitetes Problem, da bist du nicht der einzige. Es gibt etliche Beiträge zu dem Thema unterschiedliche Refresh Raten und niemand hat eine Lösung dafür. Probier es mal aus mit nur einem Monitor. Wenns dann funktioniert, ist die Antwort klar. Da hast du dann wohl leider Pech gehabt und das wirst du nicht lösen können.



Hm, spannend. Ich hatte mit dem selben Monitor Setup mit einer RX 570 und einer Vega 56 keine Probleme.
Deswegen irritiert mich das etwas, es muss dann ja schon auf Grakad und / oder Treiber zurückzuführen sein.
Ärgerlich.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Februar 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Da steht ja 1500 drin(damit straten sie auch) und trotzdem gehen die Lüfter nach ner Weile auf ~1100 runter
> 
> Im Silent-Bios steht da 1200 und sie starten auch mit 1500U/min bis sie dann wieder bei ~1100U/min landen.



Dann passt du die Target Temperatur weiter nach unten hin an.


----------



## Blechdesigner (21. Februar 2020)

Ich habe jetzt mal bisschen mit dem MSI Afterburner rumgespielt und wie es scheint, scheint er zu greifen.

Was es aber neben dem noch gibt, sind ordentliche Soundprobleme über den HDMI Ausgang, ist das so gewollt, sprich ein Feature 
Ich habe nun nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine AMD GPU inne, die letzte war ne PowerColor HD7970 LCS, da gabs überhaupt keine Wehwechen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (21. Februar 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal bisschen mit dem MSI Afterburner rumgespielt und wie es scheint, scheint er zu greifen.
> 
> Was es aber neben dem noch gibt, sind ordentliche Soundprobleme über den HDMI Ausgang, ist das so gewollt, sprich ein Feature
> Ich habe nun nach langer Zeit mal wieder eine AMD GPU inne, die letzte war ne PowerColor HD7970 LCS, da gabs überhaupt keine Wehwechen.



Definiere Soundprobleme...


----------



## ATIR290 (22. Februar 2020)

Was los, Bei jedem 2-ten PC Start nun Blackscreens unter Idle/Surfen mit Sapphire 5700 Pulse und oftmals wird die Auflösung auf 1600 x 900 dann fixiert und lässt sich nicht mehr ändern.
20.1.1 Treiber

Sollte 20.1.3 da Abhilfe schaffen ….

Werde ich wohl mal probieren müssen.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Was los, Bei jedem 2-ten PC Start nun Blackscreens unter Idle/Surfen mit Sapphire 5700 Pulse und oftmals wird die Auflösung auf 1600 x 900 dann fixiert und lässt sich nicht mehr ändern.
> 20.1.1 Treiber
> 
> Sollte 20.1.3 da Abhilfe schaffen ….
> ...



Schau mal den  Windowsupdates, hab gerade eben auch ein Problem auf dem Desktop gehabt. Neustart hat es zwar behobene, aber an der Karte und dem Treiber wurde von mir seit Wochen nichts geändert.
Irgendwas läuft da schief aktuell bei Windows.


----------



## JaxT (22. Februar 2020)

Habe ich auch mit einer NV Karte seit kurzem vermute auch Windows Update. Aber nur alle paar stunden ein freeze beim Film kucken grrr Microsoft. Mal schauen was man deinstallieren muss bis die das fixen kanns ja dauern wie wir wissen.


----------



## Fobi25 (22. Februar 2020)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Moin Moin... hab seit kurzen (seit der dem Update 20.2.1) Probleme mit meiner Pulse RX 5700 XT.  Mit dem neuen Update sind Spiele abgestützt und AMD Software startet neu/setzt meine Einstellung/Profil die ich unter "Leistung" vorgenommen habe, zurück.
> Habe dann den alten Treiber 20.1.3 wieder installiert und leider kommt dort das gleiche Problem. Dazu kam auch, dass beide Monitore schwarz werden und nichts mehr kommt. Kurz danach kommt die Anzeige "kein DP-Signal" oder sowas ähnliches.
> Werde jetzt nochmal den neuen Treiber (20.2.1) drauf packen.
> 
> Hat jemand auch solche Probleme?



nochmal zu meinem Problem: hatte mal die Spannung höher gestellt (aktuell 750/900/1066 = eine Gerade) oder die Tuning Steuerung auf "auto", aber Problem tritt trotzdem auf. Was mir dazu noch aufgefallen ist, dass es nur beim Spiel Frostpunkt (über Steam) auftritt. Bei Star Wars Jedi- Fallen Order oder WoW/Hearthstone passiert nix.

Kann es sein, dass es etwas mit meinen Monitoren zu tun haben kann? Ich habe 2x den MSI MAG241C
Habe einmal nur mit einem Monitor Frostpunkt getestet und das Problem trat nicht auf. Habe dann den zweiten Monitor dazu geschaltet und das Spiel ist direkt abgestürzt ( AMD Software ist neugestartet/hat sich aufgehangen). Habe dann nochmal mit zwei Monitoren probiert und das Problem trat wieder nicht auf.


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Schau mal den  Windowsupdates, hab gerade eben auch ein Problem auf dem Desktop gehabt. Neustart hat es zwar behobene, aber an der Karte und dem Treiber wurde von mir seit Wochen nichts geändert.
> Irgendwas läuft da schief aktuell bei Windows.



Bei mir hat sich Windows Updates wieder aktiviert und zack wieder ein Bluescreen gehabt 
Net Framework lässt sich als nicht updaten..


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich Windows Updates wieder aktiviert und zack wieder ein Bluescreen gehabt
> Net Framework lässt sich als nicht updaten..



Es scheint tatsächlich damit irgendwie zusammen zu hängen.


----------



## RX480 (22. Februar 2020)

Wer net unbedingt das Gamebundle braucht, kann mal wieder im Outlet ne GamingX für 384€ bekommen:
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X , Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI


----------



## Blechdesigner (22. Februar 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Definiere Soundprobleme...


Windows-Töne erzeugen ein reines Knarzen in den Lautsprechern, egal ob über HDMI oder DP.
Beim Witcher wo die Bilder gezeigt werden und die VGA eigtl noch down ist, die Geschichte ezählt wird, knarzen, im Spiel selbst dann nicht mehr.
Aber am LG TV(HDMI 2.0) gibts im Spiel massive Tonaussetzer.


----------



## Gurdi (22. Februar 2020)

Hast du einen Soundchip oder ne Soundkarte?


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Wer net unbedingt das Gamebundle braucht, kann mal wieder im Outlet ne GamingX für 384€ bekommen:
> MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X , Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI



Macht denn die MSI was her bei AMD? Für die Freundin Super. Nervt mich immer wieder wenn ich den PC umbauen muss für "Weiber" Spiele.
Bin eh gerade im Umzug und System Umbau da wäre eine günstige GPU gut.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Macht denn die MSI was her bei AMD? Für die Freundin Super. Nervt mich immer wieder wenn ich den PC umbauen muss für "Weiber" Spiele.
> Bin eh gerade im Umzug und System Umbau da wäre eine günstige GPU gut.



Ja. Die Gaming X ist auf dem Top Niveau wie die Red Devil und Nitro.


----------



## EyRaptor (22. Februar 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Macht denn die MSI was her bei AMD? Für die Freundin Super. Nervt mich immer wieder wenn ich den PC umbauen muss für "Weiber" Spiele.
> Bin eh gerade im Umzug und System Umbau da wäre eine günstige GPU gut.



Nach allem was ich über die MSI gelesen habe, ist es eine grundsolide leise Karte.


----------



## IphoneBenz (22. Februar 2020)

Klingt gut. Hoffe meine beste ist einverstanden Jo Leute, macht nie Gemeinschaftkonten^^ Nicht gut sowas  

Danke und ein Schönes WE allen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du einen Soundchip oder ne Soundkarte?


Also auf dem Board ist einer drauf, Treiber aber nicht installiert.
Der Ton soll und kommt ja ausschlieslich über die VGA.


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Also auf dem Board ist einer drauf, Treiber aber nicht installiert.
> Der Ton soll und kommt ja ausschlieslich über die VGA.



Etwas genauer bitte wenn es geht, Audio/Video ist ein komplexes Thema.


----------



## Tolgoool (23. Februar 2020)

Hey

Wie viele andere hatte ich ebenfalls allerlei Probleme mit meiner 5700 XT. War schon ganz nah dran die Karte abzugeben und mir eine 2070S zu holen. Die üblichen Probleme gehabt mit der Karte (Blackscreens, PC Hardcrash, Downclocking) und es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich irgendwelche Abstürze bekommen habe. Seit ca 3-4Tagen läuft alles perfekt! Was ich gemacht habe? Habe zuerst die 19.12.1 Treiber installiert und die obligatorischen steps angewendet die im Reddit in unzähligen Threads erwähnt werden (2stromkabel für gpu, hw acceleration deaktivieren wo es geht, bios pcie auf 3 gesetzt und zu allerletzt ULPS deaktiviert), lief alles super und ohne Abstürze. Danach hab ich wieder die neuesten 20.2.1 Treiber installiert und gaming preset auf e-sports gesetzt. Ansonsten hab ich nichts angerührt wie zb hdcp deaktivieren oder so...

drückt mir die Daumen Leute! fast 4Tage lang läuft alles rocksolid -> Wattman settings 2030mhz core (bei voller Auslastung ist realclock 1920-1950mhz) mit 1100mv und vram hab ich auf 1850, powertuning hab ich nicht angerührt ist auf 0. mit einer manuellen lüfterkurve von max 25% (ca 1900rpm at max) komme ich auf 68c edge und 82c hotspot nach 2stunden Witcher 3. ahja hab die powercolor red devil


----------



## Sasquatsch (23. Februar 2020)

Tolgoool schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wie viele andere hatte ich ebenfalls allerlei Probleme mit meiner 5700 XT. War schon ganz nah dran die Karte abzugeben und mir eine 2070S zu holen. Die üblichen Probleme gehabt mit der Karte (Blackscreens, PC Hardcrash, Downclocking) und es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich irgendwelche Abstürze bekommen habe. Seit ca 3-4Tagen läuft alles perfekt! Was ich gemacht habe? Habe zuerst die 19.12.1 Treiber installiert und die obligatorischen steps angewendet die im Reddit in unzähligen Threads erwähnt werden (2stromkabel für gpu, hw acceleration deaktivieren wo es geht, bios pcie auf 3 gesetzt und zu allerletzt ULPS deaktiviert), lief alles super und ohne Abstürze. Danach hab ich wieder die neuesten 20.2.1 Treiber installiert und gaming preset auf e-sports gesetzt. Ansonsten hab ich nichts angerührt wie zb hdcp deaktivieren oder so...
> 
> drückt mir die Daumen Leute! fast 4Tage lang läuft alles rocksolid -> Wattman settings 2030mhz core (bei voller Auslastung ist realclock 1920-1950mhz) mit 1100mv und vram hab ich auf 1850, powertuning hab ich nicht angerührt ist auf 0. mit einer manuellen lüfterkurve von max 25% (ca 1900rpm at max) komme ich auf 68c edge und 82c hotspot nach 2stunden Witcher 3. ahja hab die powercolor red devil



So ähnlich hab ich es gemacht. War genauso kurz davor. Hatte schon retour angemeldet. Aber dachte mir was soll’s wird schon werden. 
Hatte aber 19.11.1 drauf, weil mal gelesen hier der ist besser. 
Dann auch auf den neuesten Treiber gewechselt. 
Hab als Profil Gaming genutzt. Und Geräten landetet ich wieder auf Desktop. Und die temps sind auch wieder höher. 
Ich habe nichts geändert falls jemand fragt. Alles wie immer.
Karte ist eine nitro+ SE


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2020)

Tolgoool schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Wie viele andere hatte ich ebenfalls allerlei Probleme mit meiner 5700 XT. War schon ganz nah dran die Karte abzugeben und mir eine 2070S zu holen. Die üblichen Probleme gehabt mit der Karte (Blackscreens, PC Hardcrash, Downclocking) und es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich irgendwelche Abstürze bekommen habe. Seit ca 3-4Tagen läuft alles perfekt! Was ich gemacht habe? Habe zuerst die 19.12.1 Treiber installiert und die obligatorischen steps angewendet die im Reddit in unzähligen Threads erwähnt werden (2stromkabel für gpu, hw acceleration deaktivieren wo es geht, bios pcie auf 3 gesetzt *und zu allerletzt ULPS deaktiviert*), lief alles super und ohne Abstürze. *Danach hab ich wieder die neuesten 20.2.1 Treiber installiert* und gaming preset auf e-sports gesetzt. Ansonsten hab ich nichts angerührt wie zb hdcp deaktivieren oder so...
> 
> drückt mir die Daumen Leute! fast 4Tage lang läuft alles rocksolid -> Wattman settings 2030mhz core (bei voller Auslastung ist realclock 1920-1950mhz) mit 1100mv und vram hab ich auf 1850, powertuning hab ich nicht angerührt ist auf 0. mit einer manuellen lüfterkurve von max 25% (ca 1900rpm at max) komme ich auf 68c edge und 82c hotspot nach 2stunden Witcher 3. ahja hab die powercolor red devil



Wenn du dann den neuen Treiber  20.2.1 installiert hast,  müsste eigentlich ULPS wieder aktiviert sein, da der neue Treiber alles wieder auf Standard setzt.


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Februar 2020)

Auf dem Board ist ein Soundchip verbaut, so wie heutzutage doch auf allen, jenen habe ich deaktiviert und so auch keine Treiber installiert.

Der Ton soll von der VGA(dem Soundchip den sie selbst inne trägt) zum Ausgabegerät(via HDMI/DP), wie da wären Monitor oder halt TV.

Aber bei beiden schlägt das Problem der Windows-Töne und halt in Menüs/Sequenzen, wo die VGA nicht viel zu tun hat, zu buche. 
Da knarzt dann nur noch verzerter Sound durch die Lautsprecher, oder aber er setzt ganz aus.

Edit: 

bei YouTube ist es auch so, setze ich aber die Grafikkarte unter Last mit dem Rendertest von GPU-Z, dann funktioniert der Sound , sofern ich den Rendertest beende, knarzt es nur noch.

Edit2: Probleme sind behoben !!! 

Jetzt habe ich nur noch mit einzellnen Blackscreens zu kämpfen, die sich hier und da einschleichen, meist unterm Desktop betrieb.


----------



## RX480 (23. Februar 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Edit2: Probleme sind behoben !!!



Woran lags denn nun?


----------



## Tolgoool (23. Februar 2020)

@Ace du hast natürlich recht, hab vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich nach dem ich wieder die neuesten Treiber installiert hatte, die Schritte wieder angewandt hab. wusste ich wegen MPT weil da wird ja auch alles wieder resetet, apropos MPT hab ich nur benutzt um Soc voltage auf referenzkartenwert zu stellen 1.2v, sonst nix angerührt dort.

leute deinstalliert msi afterburner, ich weiss nicht woran das liegt aber mit msi afterburner crasht manchmal die radeon app. die anwendung wird dann blurry und ich muss im taskmanager alle amd prozesse killen, erst danach geht es wieder. ohne msi afterburner passiert mir sowas nicht.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Februar 2020)

Tolgoool schrieb:


> @Ace du hast natürlich recht, hab vergessen zu erwähnen dass ich nach dem ich wieder die neuesten Treiber installiert hatte, die Schritte wieder angewandt hab. wusste ich wegen MPT weil da wird ja auch alles wieder resetet, apropos MPT hab ich nur benutzt um Soc voltage auf referenzkartenwert zu stellen 1.2v, sonst nix angerührt dort.
> 
> leute deinstalliert msi afterburner, ich weiss nicht woran das liegt aber mit msi afterburner crasht manchmal die radeon app. die anwendung wird dann blurry und ich muss im taskmanager alle amd prozesse killen, erst danach geht es wieder. ohne msi afterburner passiert mir sowas nicht.


Wäre ja nicht das erste mal!


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2020)

Haben wir hier jemanden mit ner 5600er Karte?


----------



## Blechdesigner (23. Februar 2020)

RX480 schrieb:


> Woran lags denn nun?


Hatte esrt garnicht bei GPU-Z drauf geachtet, aber dann gesehen das die Karte nur mit 8x angebunden war.
Steckte richtig im Slot drin, aber habe sie noch mal rausgebaut und wieder reingesteckt, siehe da 16x und Ton nun einwandfrei.


----------



## TJW65 (23. Februar 2020)

Irgendwie bereitet mir das Kopzerbrechen - wenn ich hier so rein lese.
Ich versuche wie so viele zu verstehen was denn falsch läuft aber es gelingt mir nicht.
Es gibt einfach zu viele variablen in jedem System. Sicherlich sind die Menschen mit Problemen naturgemäß "lauter" aber dennoch scheinen es ja ungewöhnlich viele zu sein. Mein läuft bisher ohne Probleme (auf's Holz klopf). Betreibe sie aktuell auch mit -15% PT.
Ich bin wirklich gespannt ob sich all diese Probleme lösen lassen.

Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand sagen wofür dieses kleine Schalter an der XFX DD Ultra ist? Sie hat ja angeblich kein Dual BIOS aber der Schalter sitzt an der selben Position wie bei der THICC II (Dual Bios)...Wollte den Schalter bisher irgendwie nicht umlegen 



Gurdi schrieb:


> Haben wir hier jemanden mit ner 5600er Karte?



Ich hab' keine, warum?

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Gurdi (23. Februar 2020)

> Ich hab' keine, warum?



Würde gerne was testen um die OC Beschränkung auszuhebeln.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Februar 2020)

wäre schon witzig wenn das stimmt xD

https://twitter.com/CyberCatPunk/status/1231762449994371073


allerdings hab ich noch nie von HBM2 mit 6GB gehört


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wäre schon witzig wenn das stimmt xD
> 
> https://twitter.com/CyberCatPunk/status/1231762449994371073
> 
> ...



Generell stellt das kein Problem dar.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Februar 2020)

Da müsste man mich jetzt nicht erst lange überreden um zuzugreifen. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Februar 2020)

Oha, das wäre ja mal mega lecker, wenn das Ding so kommen würde 
Endlich mal wieder ne Karte die nicht mit Vram geizt wie sonstwas.


----------



## wuchzael (24. Februar 2020)

Doppelte Shaderanzahl  + 24GB HBM2... bin gespannt, was das Biest schluckt und ob die wie die Fury X serienmäßig mit ner AIO kommt. Ob AMD die Eier hat, dem Monster richtig Takt zu geben?

Grüße!


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Februar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Doppelte Shaderanzahl  + 24GB HBM2... bin gespannt, was das Biest schluckt und ob die wie die Fury X serienmäßig mit ner AIO kommt. Ob AMD die Eier hat, dem Monster richtig Takt zu geben?
> 
> Grüße!



Wird kaum im Powerbudget von 300 Watt möglich sein, wenn ich mir anschaue wie die Volt/Frequenz/Power Kurve von Navi jetzt schon ist.
Sollten PPTs wieder funktionieren, kann man mit Custom Wakü aber bestimmt noch einiges rausholen


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Generell stellt das kein Problem dar.



da fällt mir ein, dass ja auch mal 12-Hi Stacks erwähnt wurden


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wäre schon witzig wenn das stimmt xD
> 
> https://twitter.com/CyberCatPunk/status/1231762449994371073
> 
> ...



Sieht arg nach Bullshit aus...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Sieht arg nach Bullshit aus...



jo, diverse Sachen passen nicht zusammen


----------



## drstoecker (24. Februar 2020)

Ne neue Frontier könnte das gut sein! Denke der Preis wird auch jenseits von gut und böse sein.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Februar 2020)

Nächste XBOX 12TF RDNA2 bestätigt


----------



## berlinerchaot (24. Februar 2020)

Hi zusammen....
Wollte nur mal einwerfen, das es auch ohne Probleme geht ne 5700 XT zu haben!
Besitze jetzt seit ner Woche eine Sapphire rx 5700 XT Pulse und bis jetzt alles gut 
Aufgrund diverser Threats habe ich vorher mit DDU Treiber deinstalliert, Hardwarebeschleunigung aus im Browser, alles auf Standard im AMD Treiber und beim BIOS von Sapphire auf OC.
Bestimmt schon gefühlt 30h RDR2 gespielt und keinen Absturz gehabt.


----------



## wuchzael (24. Februar 2020)

Meine Kumpels (alle Sapphire Nitro+) haben auch alle NULL Probleme... wer weiß, an was es am Ende mit den vielen Blackscreens liegt.

Grüße!


----------



## Gurdi (24. Februar 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Meine Kumpels (alle Sapphire Nitro+) haben auch alle NULL Probleme... wer weiß, an was es am Ende mit den vielen Blackscreens liegt.
> 
> Grüße!



Joh schlau werd ich daraus auch nicht. Vielleicht hat AMD auch einfach die Schwankunen in der 7Nm Fertigung unterschätzt?


----------



## Cleriker (24. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Sieht arg nach Bullshit aus...


Jupp... Das nenn ich mal eine sachliche und fundierte Aussage. Alle Punkte die ihn zu dieser Aussage bewegt haben, hat er ordentlich erörtert und komplett neutral gewertet. Da kann man nur gratulieren zu so viel Kompetenz. Oder eben das Gegenteil. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (24. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jupp... Das nennt ich mal eine sachliche und fundierte Aussage. Alle Punkte die ihn zu dieser Aussage bewegt haben, hat er ordentlich erörtert und komplett neutral gewertet. Da kann man nur gratulieren so so viel Kompetenz. Oder eben das Gegenteil.



Wieso kritisiert er mich in der dritten Person? 

Beitrag dazu aus dem verlinkten Twitter Verlauf:

"96 ROPS implies 3SE, that doesn't divide evenly into 80CUs. The memory config doesn't make sense, they are getting 2x as much bandwidth as they should and 6GB stacks don't exist afaik. There are other problems, and the fact that this is on some paper with the 2019 earnings is odd"


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. Februar 2020)

Also meine erwähnten Blackscreens stammen nun wie sich herausgestellt hat doch ehr von meinem Monitor selbst.
(das passiert gerne mal im Desktop Betrieb in verbindung mit dem Browser(FF) und selbst bei Nvidia(GTX1080), hat glaube ehr was, wenn mit Win selbst zu tun)
Da die Karte nun richtig angebunden ist gibt es da so erstmal kein Problem am TV.
Ja, evtl. das sich der VRAM nicht runter taktet wenn der Monitor/TV(120Hz) über HDMI angeschlossen ist, über DP(selbst 144Hz) takten auch der VRAM runter wie es soll.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wieso kritisiert er mich in der dritten Person?
> 
> Beitrag dazu aus dem verlinkten Twitter Verlauf:
> 
> "96 ROPS implies 3SE, that doesn't divide evenly into 80CUs. The memory config doesn't make sense, they are getting 2x as much bandwidth as they should and 6GB stacks don't exist afaik. There are other problems, and the fact that this is on some paper with the 2019 earnings is odd"


Weil du schon pampig reagieren kannst wenn du nicht mal wirklich kritisiert wirst. Da dachte ich mir, lieber nicht direkt sondern in der dritten. Dann fühlt er sich nicht direkt angegriffen und kann das von außen ganz neutral beurteilen und antwortet entsprechend entspannt. Tadaa! Hat funktioniert. Das war also nicht als Angriff, sondern humoristischen Köder zu verstehen. Nix für ungut.

Zum Thema:
Den post von garfield habe ich gesehen, aber du hast ja einen anderen Account dort  wenn ich nicht irre und deshalb bin ich neugierig gewesen ob du vielleicht andere / weitere Gründe hast als seine. Also ich hatte tatsächlich Interesse an deiner Meinung dazu. Dass du so plumpe Pauschalisierungen raus haust wirkte auf mich als würde da noch was fehlen.
Für mich ist die 2019er Kennzeichnung beispielsweise kein Problem. Wir alle wissen wie lange es vom ersten PCB Layout bis zur Veröffentlichung dauern kann. Die restlichen Punkte lasse ich außer den 6er Stacks aber gelten. So richtig anfangen kann ich mit der konfig auch nichts.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## RX480 (25. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Joh schlau werd ich daraus auch nicht. Vielleicht hat AMD auch einfach die Schwankunen in der 7Nm Fertigung unterschätzt?



Denke auch, das einige Chips im Idle zuwenig Spannung haben und das die Energiesparmodi beim PCiE und durch ULPS net günstig sind. (daher evtl. eher Blackscreens bei Einigen)
Je nach Browser natürlich momentan meist zur Vorsicht HW aus.

Würde daher beim Energiesparplan den PCiE auf "AUS" stellen und in der Registry ULPS deaktivieren.
Hatte das schonmal im Vega-Thread verlinkt:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...md-rx-vega-laberthread-1318.html#post10215737


----------



## hellm (25. Februar 2020)

Moin,
darf ich mal in die Runde fragen..

Gibt es hier jemanden der eine Navi10-Karte besitzt und bereit ist das BIOS zu flashen? Am besten wäre es wenn es auch Erfahrung im wiederbeleben einer Karte gibt, oder zumindest der Umgang mit einem vorhandenen BIOS-Switch kein Problem darstellt.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Moin,
> darf ich mal in die Runde fragen..
> 
> Gibt es hier jemanden der eine Navi10-Karte besitzt und bereit ist das BIOS zu flashen? Am besten wäre es wenn es auch Erfahrung im wiederbeleben einer Karte gibt, oder zumindest der Umgang mit einem vorhandenen BIOS-Switch kein Problem darstellt.



Was haste denn vor,hab eine non XT bei Bedarf, aberlediglich mit Radiallüfter. Wiederbeleben sollte kein Problem darstellen, ich kann das Teil dann einfach via Thunderbolt dann neu Flashen.

Mir sind auch einige Sachen mit dem MPT aufgefallen die für dich nützlich sein könnten.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Februar 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Moin,
> darf ich mal in die Runde fragen..
> 
> Gibt es hier jemanden der eine Navi10-Karte besitzt und bereit ist das BIOS zu flashen? Am besten wäre es wenn es auch Erfahrung im wiederbeleben einer Karte gibt, oder zumindest der Umgang mit einem vorhandenen BIOS-Switch kein Problem darstellt.



Was hast du denn vor?
Ich stehe für solche Tests aber eigentlich immer recht gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (25. Februar 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Was hast du denn vor?
> Ich stehe für solche Tests aber eigentlich immer recht gerne zur Verfügung.



Hast du nicht auch ne 5600XT Raptor?


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Februar 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du nicht auch ne 5600XT Raptor?



Ne, leider noch nicht.
Das war zwar eigentlich mein Plan nachdem ich die 5500XT zurückgeschickt hatte, aber das verschiebe ich vorerst.
Bei mir steht grad eher ein Auto auf der Agenda.

Edit:
Hab einen neuen Time Spy oc Score erreicht .
AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit 2:
Search

Da ist noch einer über mir in der single GPU Auswahl, aber selbst mit LN2 kann man im leben keine 80% im GPU Score drauflegen.
Nur mit 2 OC Karten würden die Scores Sinn ergeben.
Hier mal mein alter Score im Crossfire mit der Referenz 5700XT meines Bruders.
AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER
Irgendwie muss er die 3dmark Systeminfo ausgetrickts haben.


----------



## drstoecker (28. Februar 2020)

kann mir hier jemand mal einen screenshot von gpu-z seiner navi hochladen die im idle den vram takt nicht senkt bei voller HZ-Zahl vom Monitor(ein Gerät)?


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2020)

Krasser Wert Raptor


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2020)

Alter was geht denn schon wieder bei Windoof.
Net.Frameworks Update, Visual C Runtimes 2015 und kumulatives Update binnen einer Woche.
Irgendwas läuft da doch schief.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Februar 2020)

Jo bei mir auch. Überlege langsam ob ich das überhaupt noch installieren soll oder erstmal ne Updatepause festlegen soll.


----------



## openSUSE (28. Februar 2020)

*Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.2.2 Highlights

Fixed Issues
*
    Performing a task switch with some Radeon Software features enabled or some third-party applications with hardware acceleration running in the background may cause a system hang or black screen.
    Improvements have been made that allow for more responsive fan ramp up or fan ramp down times on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
    Performance Metrics Overlay and Radeon WattMan incorrectly report lower than expected clock speeds on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products during gaming workloads.
    When Instant Replay is enabled, a TDR or black screen may occur when launching games or applications.
    A black screen may occur when toggling HDR on in the game settings of Battlefield™ V.
    The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt™ may experience an application hang or black screen during certain parts of the game or intermittently during gameplay.
    Some video content in Chrome™ may appear as a black screen or be unresponsive on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products when hardware acceleration is enabled.
    Metro Exodus™ may experience an application hang or TDR when choosing some specific dialogue prompts in the Sam’s Story DLC.
    Grand Theft Auto™ V may experience an application crash when invoking Radeon Software’s overlay with third party OSD applications running.
    Monster Hunter World™: Iceborne may experience intermittent crashes while idle or on the character creation screen.
    Some games colors may appear washed out when HDR mode has been enabled in game and Windows® on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products
    After a Factory Reset installation with the ‘Keep My Settings’ option chosen, Instant Replay could fail to function if it was enabled in the previous Radeon Software installation.
    When invoking Radeon Software’s overlay while a game is open users may observe flickering in the game or in the Radeon Software interface.
    Radeon Software may experience a crash and error message when locking Windows® or performing a sleep or hibernate with the Radeon Software Streaming tab open.
    A loss of display with working audio may be experienced on a limited number of displays when performing a mode change on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products.
    Radeon Software may fail to launch if Radeon Software’s overlay is disabled and a game is running in the background.
    Battlefield™ V may experience an application hang or TDR after extended periods of play.
    Some Origin™ games may fail to be detected or may detect the incorrect game title in Radeon Software.
    Some productivity applications are being detected and listed in the Radeon Software games tab.
    The Radeon Chill hotkey could sometimes continue to remain enabled once the user has removed or disabled the hotkey.
    Red Dead Redemption™ 2 may exhibit blocky textures on snow covered terrain.
    After resuming from sleep, Chrome™ may experience an application crash if video content was previously playing on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
    Radeon FreeSync status in Radeon Software may sometimes fail to update when enabling or disabling the feature through the display itself.
    Fortnite™ may experience an application crash on Radeon RX 500 series Hybrid Graphics system configurations.

*Known Issues*

    Enhanced Sync may cause a black screen to occur when enabled on some games and system configurations. Enhanced Sync has been temporarily disabled from the gaming profile and any users who may be experiencing issues with Enhanced Sync enabled should disable it as a temporary workaround.
    Performance Metrics Overlay and Radeon WattMan incorrectly report higher than expected idle clock speeds on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products. Performance and power consumption are not impacted by this incorrect reporting.
    DOOM™ may experience an intermittent system hang or application crash during gameplay.
    Desktop cursor may intermittently remain visible after toggling Radeon Software’s overlay in some games. A workaround is to bring up the game menu or task switch to refresh the cursor.
    A system crash or hang may occur when running the Final Fantasy XIV: Shadowbringers™ benchmark.
    The Gaming tab in Radeon Software may display some folder locations appearing as games.
    Radeon Software may open with an inconsistent window size or may not keep its previously set size when opened.
    Modifying the HDMI Scaling slider may cause FPS to become locked to 30.
    Some games may exhibit stutter intermittently during gameplay on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products.
    Some games may experience stutter while using Instant Replay or third-party applications that stream or perform screen capture. A potential workaround is to disable these features or applications while gaming.
    Although Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.2.2 resolves many black screen issues, AMD is aware that some users may still experience black screen or system hang issues during extended periods of gameplay. AMD will continue to monitor and investigate reports of these issues closely.

*Important Notes*

    This optional release of Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition is targeted towards resolving recent important issues identified by our community. We will be closely monitoring feedback on the release, and encourage users to submit issues they encounter at www.amd.com/report.
    AMD Ryzen™ Mobile Processors with Radeon™ Vega Graphics FAQ for Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition can be found here.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Februar 2020)

Da wurd ja wirklich ne Menge gefixed. Da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt ob das hier die Meldungen reduzieren wird und ob einige die vorher Blackscreens hatten jetzt nichts mehr haben. 
Ich chill dann mal weiter auf 19.11.3


----------



## gaussmath (28. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Da wurd ja wirklich ne Menge gefixed. Da bin ich ja jetzt mal gespannt ob das hier die Meldungen reduzieren wird und ob einige die vorher Blackscreens hatten jetzt nichts mehr haben.



Wieso, gab doch keine Probs mit dem Treiber. War das .NET Framework...


----------



## openSUSE (28. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wieso, gab doch keine Probs mit dem Treiber. War das .NET Framework...



Es sind/waren die gleichen probs die auch Nvidia hatte. Nur gibt es dazu nicht so viele "1 Beitrag" User wie es sie in den Foren zu AMD/ Navi gibt.
Das zb "hardware acceleration running in the background" Probleme machte hatte nie einer bestritten.


----------



## gaussmath (28. Februar 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Es sind/waren die gleichen probs die auch Nvidia hatte.



Das halte ich aber mal für eine gewagte These.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wieso, gab doch keine Probs mit dem Treiber. War das .NET Framework...



Ist doch völlig egal was daran schuld war. Kann ja auch sein, dass AMD mit dem Treiber den Mist den Microsoft da zurzeit verzapft gefixed hat. 
Selbst wenn der neue Treiber jetzt die Probleme behebt kannst du absolut nicht wissen, dass der Treiber der Hauptgrund war.


----------



## hks1981 (28. Februar 2020)

Es freut mich für die AMD User das es endlich eine Lösung für das Anliegen gibt! Hoffe mal, dass es nun die Betroffenen endlich zufriedenstellt und ihren Spaß mit der Karte haben werden!

@OpenSuse ohne Worte bezüglich das NV die gleichen Probleme hatte, ich kenn keinen der dieses gleiche Phänomen hatte aber gut es ist deine Welt dein Empfinden, wenn es dich zufriedenstellt ist dir ja auch wärmer ums Herz!


----------



## Blechdesigner (28. Februar 2020)

Also ich hatte  die gleichen Probleme mit meiner 1080 sowie der 5700 mit den Blackscreens, aber auch nur weil sich der HDMI 2.0 und Displayport meines Monitors verabschiedet haben 🤪


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2020)

Naja wir haben hier ja teils schon einige Meldungen gehabt wo sich Fehlerbilder, insbesondere im IDLE ziemlich gleich geäußert haben.
Ich vermute ehrlich gesagt ein zusammenwirken. Ich kann bestätigen das der Treiber stabiler ist, ich hab ein Setting gehabt womit ich Probleme reproduzieren kann, das läuft nun sauber durch.
Ich hab aber auch parallel alles von Windows geupdatet. Die dichte folge von den Frameworksupdates ist definitiv ungewöhnlich. Der NV Treiber wurde auch passen dazu heute aktualisiert, ist wahrscheinlich auch kein Zufall.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2020)

Exakt so sehe ich es auch. Außerdem habe ich in einem der vielen threads in denen wir diskutiert hatten ja auch von solchen Problemen plus heftiges Spulenfiepen berichtet, weswegen die 2070 super ja direkt wieder zurück ging. Als erste Karte in meiner Geschichte und das waren wirklich sehr viele. Das wollen die entsprechenden User aber gar nicht wahrnehmen. Stattdessen wird "überlesen" was das Zeug hält.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (28. Februar 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Exakt so sehe ich es auch. Außerdem habe ich in einem der vielen threads in denen wir diskutiert hatten ja auch von solchen Problemen plus heftiges Spulenfiepen berichtet, weswegen die 2070 super ja direkt wieder zurück ging. Als erste Karte in meiner Geschichte und das waren wirklich sehr viele. Das wollen die entsprechenden User aber gar nicht wahrnehmen. Stattdessen wird "überlesen" was das Zeug hält.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Macht es die Sache dann besser oder leichter wenn man auf andere zeigt!? Nananana ich habe einen Blackscreen aber die anderen vom anderen Hersteller haben das auch. 

Ich finde es nur Kurios denn vor kurzen wurde auf uns herumgehakt das wir eine schwachbrüstige Karte gekauft haben eine RX5700XT und jetzt wo es mal ein Problem gibt was auch von AMD endlich angenommen wurde wird gemeint Nananana die anderen haben aber auch Probleme so ist das! Macht es das besser? Damit ist das Fanboy gehabe und das blauäugige um nichts besser!

So wie einige hier meinten keine Probleme zu haben mit der Karte so haben andere auch keine Probleme mit der NV Karte. Man muss doch nicht immer alles gut reden oder verteidigen es bring uns weder Geld noch Ruhm. Fakt ist es, egal welcher Hersteller egal welche Marke es sollte out of the box funktionieren für die Karte gehen wir arbeiten und legen unser verdientes Geld ab.

Das du ne Karte hattest die Spulenfiepen hatte ist sch.. aber du hast diese retour gegeben und gut ist es aber das man nun meint alle anderen überlesen dies bei einem Thema welches seit 10 Jahren und mehr gibt ergibt null Sinn!

Mir gehen beide Marken am Arsch vorbei und wenn die neuen Karten von der Firma Vollpfosten kommen und ich für mein Geld die beste Leistung bekommt dann wird diese gekauft! Sympathie brauche ich keine zu diesen Firmen aufbauen denn ich bin da nur Kunde XYZ und mehr nicht also brauch ich auch nicht meine Zeit verschwenden diese zu verteidigen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Februar 2020)

Du verstehst es nicht. Es geht nicht darum etwas zu egalisieren mit: die andere Firma auch. Es geht darum dass eben nicht sehr viele, sondern manche! Probleme hatten und dass diese extrem laut geschrien haben während ich das beispielsweise nicht habe und deshalb auch kein Verständnis dafür. Du sagst es selbst... Retour und gut. Stattdessen wird AMD mit aller Gewalt schlecht gemacht, dabei haben selbst hier im Forum nur manche User sich gemeldet und 80 Prozent davon gar nicht erst richtig versucht die Fehler bei ihrem System zu suchen. Gestern erst schreibt einer von Fehlern und meckert, man sieht aber direkt dass er den afterburner aktiv hat und gleichzeitig schreibt im wattman rum gespielt zu haben. Das hat sich schon vor rund acht Jahren nicht vertragen und da gab es den Wattmann noch gar nicht!
Die Energie und Muße hier und in Preisvergleichen zu meckern hatte er aber. 
Du schreibst sinnbildlich: das gibt's bei Nvidia? okay. Das gibt's bei AMD: darf man nicht ignorieren, ist eine Baustelle, Katastrophe!
Und jetzt meinst du es geht mir darum  eine Firma zu verteidigen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (28. Februar 2020)

Das war nicht „alleine“ auf dich bezogen sondern auf Allgemein! Das es User geben wird die es selbst schaffen ihre Karte zu Fehlern zu bringen gar keine Frage aber wenn es Blackscreens gibt und das waren nicht wenige, dann sollte man ned mit dem Argument kommen wie andere „naja beim anderen Hersteller“ läuft es auch nicht besser! Das ist absolutes Kindergarten niveau! 

Es solllte wirklich jede Karte auf anhieb funktionieren ohne MPT und ohne AB oder NV Inspektor und tut es das nicht, gehören diese Karten umgehend retour denn sonst wird die Qualität der Prüfung nie besser werden!


----------



## Gurdi (28. Februar 2020)

Wie in nem anderen Thread beschrieben geht es primär darum, das sicher viele nicht Ihre Karte retounieren wollen wenn eine Lösung greifbar ist via Treiber.
Akzeptabel ist der Zustand sicher nicht, ein Produkt muss laufen da gibt es nichts. Es scheint aber so zu sein dass die Sache nicht allein an AMD lag, hier liegt eher ein Kreuzproblem vor. Rein aus Interesse das schon mal zu destillieren dürfte wohl legitim sein.


----------



## Tolgoool (29. Februar 2020)

Hiho

Die Jungs haben ganze Arbeit geleistet! 20.2.2 ist bis jetzt wirklich grundsolide mit all den Bugfixes. Habe überall HW-Acceleration aktiviert und auf jede erdenkliche art versucht Blackscreens usw herbei zu führen, ohne erfolg . 2050core bei 1120mv und 1850vram alles stabil geblieben bis jetzt, habe die ganze Zeit Apex gespielt (Apex reagiert am empfindlichsten auf Instabilitäten hab ich das Gefühl) und die Temps sind auch alles soweit ok denke ich ? 72c gpu und 87c junction, 20.2.1 waren meine Temps komischerweise besser (69c gpu 84c junc). Hat wohl was mit den Fan curve Änderungen zu tun, ich kann irgendwie nicht unter 30% gehen (habs daher auf Auto belassen da kein ZeroFan mehr geht sonst) wenn ich es Manuell steuere, davor war es gar kein Problem.

Wie dem auch sei... so wollen wir die Jungs von RTG sehen!


----------



## gaussmath (29. Februar 2020)

Ich bin mal wieder verdutzt, wenn ich eure Beiträge hier teilweise lese. Ausweichmanöver hier, zweifelhafte "Verteidigungsreden" dort. Was ist los mit euch? AMD haut eine ellenlange Liste mit Bugfixes raus und ihr verdreht die Realität dennoch mit wachsendem Elan. Freut euch doch lieber, dass sie was getan haben und die User wieder Spaß mit ihrer Hardware haben. 

Am meisten enttäuscht bin ich von _openSUSE_. Ich weiß genau, dass er weiß, wo der Hase läuft. Stattdessen lässt er sich zu einer Art Markenpropaganda hinreißen. 

@openSUSE, du weißt genau, dass das .NET Framework allenfalls für das UI des Driver Frontends und Game-Menüs (Settings, Optionen usw.) eingesetzt wird. Streicht man die Unity Engine als Ausnahme, hat es keine Relevanz für ingame Performance und Stabilität. Die Probleme des Treibers mit gehäuften Updates des Frameworks in Verbindung zu bringen, ist komplett hanebüchen. Aber euch geht's scheinbar nicht um Fakten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. Februar 2020)

> Freut euch doch lieber, dass sie was getan haben und die User wieder Spaß mit ihrer Hardware haben.


Wie kommst du darauf das sich keiner freut? Tun wir doch alle.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Februar 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf das sich keiner freut? Tun wir doch alle.



Und es dann noch dabei zu belassen, wäre ideal.


----------



## openSUSE (29. Februar 2020)

@gaussmath
Deine unreflektierte Sichtweise ist wirklich etwas lächerlich.



openSUSE schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Framework "verursacht Latenz hicksen". Aber so krass wie es hier dargestellt wird ist es nicht. Es kann auch nicht alleine für die blackscreens verantwortlich sein denn anders als die " grünen" hier darstellen gibt es bei denen diese Probleme auch, darf man aber nicht sagen.


*^^ Framework!!!*


gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja klar, das .NET Framework verursacht Hicksen. Ihr seid ein lustiger Haufen, echt witzig.


*^^ .NET Framework ???*


openSUSE schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel*
> Lern doch bitte erstmal was "Framework" in diesem Kontext ist und dann ...


*^^ Framework!!!*

Auch wenn ich langsam glaube dass du grundsätzlich unfähig bist dies genauer zu verstehen, bitte google mal was "Framework" kontext bezogen bedeutet.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Februar 2020)

@openSUSE: Welches Framework, du Nase? Alle anderen sprechen von .NET Framework. Wieso gehst du da nicht drauf ein, wenn beispielsweise Gurdi darüber schreibt? Werd doch mal bitte konkret.


----------



## openSUSE (29. Februar 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @openSUSE: Welches Framework, du Nase? Alle anderen sprechen von .NET Framework. Wieso gehst du da nicht drauf ein, wenn beispielsweise Gurdi darüber schreibt? Werd doch mal bitte konkret.


Was glaubst du denn wer du bist? Mach deine Hausaufgaben doch bitte selber. Wenn für dich Framework immer gleich .net Framework ist dann liegt dies lediglich an deiner beschränkten Sichtweise.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Februar 2020)

Lol, dann sag doch mal bitte, welches Framework du meinst. Soll ich jetzt alle Beiträge nach Hinweisen durchsuchen?


----------



## Tolgoool (29. Februar 2020)

Mein Beitrag geht ja komplett unter, immer diese Diskussionen die gefühlt mehrere Threads gehen. Habt euch doch lieb, als wären politische debatten etc nicht genug im alltäglichen leben wo die fronten sich immer weiter verhärten und keiner es zu stande bringt einfach mal ruhe zu bewahren. Bitte Leute wir sind alles Enthusiasten oder Nerds achh kein Plan, aber wir sollten doch anders sein. Nicht dass ich diskussionen per se nicht sehen möchte, aber hier hab ich das gefühl es ist subtil persönlich.


----------



## Tolgoool (29. Februar 2020)

Ich war gestern im türkischen Cafe, hab mich da schon mit Erdogan Anhängern angelegt also Diskussionsexpertise hab ich auch. aber ich als stiller mitleser der sich jetzt so langsam motiviert hier mitzumachen bin dann doch wieder ernüchtert wenn es hier nicht mehr um die 5700er Reihe oder die Navi Architektur geht.


----------



## -Xe0n- (29. Februar 2020)

Mit dem neuen Treiber sind meine Taktraten in Escape from Tarkov viel stabiler! Zudem habe ich etwas mehr FPS und die Frametimes haben sich auch verringert. Vorher sind die Taktraten teilweise unter 800 Mhz gedroppt, jetzt bleiben sie immer über 1700 Mhz +


----------



## INU.ID (29. Februar 2020)

*Nur falls sich jemand wundert: Ich hab mal etwas BS entfernt. Vielleicht kommt da gleich auch noch ein Kärtchen hinterher...*


----------



## EyRaptor (29. Februar 2020)

Neuen TimeSpy Score geschafft 
Jetzt lasse ich die Karte aber wirklich ein weilchen in Frieden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 9 3900X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS MASTER

Edit:
Hat eigentlich schon jemand mit Problemen den neuesten Treiber getestet?


----------



## Gurdi (29. Februar 2020)

Joh Raptor, dann mal Gratz zur schnellsten Navi-Karte der Welt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Februar 2020)

Tolgoool schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag geht ja komplett unter, immer diese Diskussionen die gefühlt mehrere Threads gehen. Habt euch doch lieb, als wären politische debatten etc nicht genug im alltäglichen leben wo die fronten sich immer weiter verhärten und keiner es zu stande bringt einfach mal ruhe zu bewahren. Bitte Leute wir sind alles Enthusiasten oder Nerds achh kein Plan, aber wir sollten doch anders sein. Nicht dass ich diskussionen per se nicht sehen möchte, aber hier hab ich das gefühl es ist subtil persönlich.


Jo Bitte habt euch wieder lieb.... [emoji8]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fobi25 (1. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Edit:
> Hat eigentlich schon jemand mit Problemen den neuesten Treiber getestet?



Bei mir sind die Blackscreens tatsächlich weg. Hatte ich immer sobald ich Frostpunk und z.B. Youtube offen hatte. Hoffentlich bleibt es so


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2020)

Auffällig am neuen Treiber ist auch das der Takt nun wie Festgenagelt ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. März 2020)

Bei Radeon VII und oder nur Navi

Wer hat eine Radeon VII übrig ?


----------



## Gurdi (1. März 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Bei Radeon VII und oder nur Navi
> 
> Wer hat eine Radeon VII übrig ?



Die VII schwankt ganz normal innerhalb der üblichen Range. Der Treiber verändert auch keine Leistungswerte.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (1. März 2020)

Ich aktualisiere heute Abend mal von 19.12.3 auf 20.2.2 und berichte dann..... bin gespannt.


----------



## Cleriker (1. März 2020)

Mit dem neuen Treiber will mein RAM Bei der VII nicht mehr auf 1200 MHz laufen. Bin jetzt auf 1150 runter. Ansonsten ist der Treiber super.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## hellm (1. März 2020)

Neues Werkzeug.

RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool – BIOS-Eintraege anpassen, optimieren und noch stabiler uebertakten | Navi unlimited – igor sLAB

Danke nochmal an EyRaptor und Gurdi fürs testen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (2. März 2020)

So erste Tests in RDR2 liefen sehr gut.
Was sofort auffällt, der Treiber lässt sich nicht mehr über 3. party tools steuern. MSI AB kann keine Spannungen/Takt/FAN settings steuern.

Der Takt ist nun nicht mehr so hysterisch im Verhalten. Die Lüftersteuerung ist "ruhiger".
Insgesamt ein rundes Ding bisher.
Meine UV Settings bleiben bestehen.

Nutze weiterhin Esync und chill. Läuft ohne Probleme. 

Habe weiterhin das RAMclock Problem. Mal sehen wann Sie das angehen.

Grüße


----------



## gaussmath (2. März 2020)

@hellm: Danke für die grandiose Arbeit. Ich weiß ja selbst, wie das ist, wenn man einen Teil seiner kostbaren Freizeit für Community Projekte aufbringt. Das wird ja letztlich immer zu wenig honoriert. Achso, ihr bräuchtet mal jemanden, der euch die UIs baut. 

@all: Morgen kommt übrigens meine Sapphire RX 5700 Pulse, dann schaue ich mir den neuen Treiber auch mal näher an.


----------



## Ralle@ (2. März 2020)

Bei mir läuft der Treiber sowohl mit der Seven als auch mit der 5700 XT sauber.
Einzig bei der Installation gab es einen Black Screen (Displayport), da einfach das Kabel abstecken und wieder dran und schon ist das Bild wieder da. Ist mir auch schon mit der Nvidia Karte passiert, scheint bei mir entweder am Monitor oder am Kabel zu liegen, da es immer nur bei der Installation auftritt aber ich bin zu faul dem auf den Grund zu gehen.


----------



## TJW65 (2. März 2020)

> Wer da z.B. das PowerLimit, den Takt oder aber Spannungen zu hoch ansetzt, wird mit einem nicht mehr anhebbaren GPU-Takt von 300 MHz abgestraft.


Zitat Igors Lab punkt 4. "BIOS Flashen"

Entschuldigt die unter umständen etwas merkwürdige Frage aber:
Gelten die 300mhz als Grenze nur solange der Takt oder die Spannung zu hoch angesetzt sind oder bleibt's bei 300mhz, selbst wenn man die Werte wieder auf ihren Standard setzt? 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## EyRaptor (2. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Zitat Igors Lab punkt 4. "BIOS Flashen"
> 
> Entschuldigt die unter umständen etwas merkwürdige Frage aber:
> Gelten die 300mhz als Grenze nur solange der Takt oder die Spannung zu hoch angesetzt sind oder bleibt's bei 300mhz, selbst wenn man die Werte wieder auf ihren Standard setzt?
> ...



Das mit den 300mhz passiert aus meiner Erfahrung nach nur, wenn man den Powerlimit Slider weiter anhebt.
Es hat ja auch die Werte für GFX Watt und Ampere, die man stattdessen fröhlich hochstellen kann.
Andernfalls hätte ich meine Karte nicht auf 2,25 Ghz bringen können.

Wenn du im Treiber übertaktest und dann feststellst, dass du bei 300mhz bist, 
dann bringt ein reset auf defaults im Treiber nichts. In diesem Fall musst du den Treiber eben erneut installieren. 
Hat einige Versuche und Nerven gekostet bis ich das realisiert hatte.


----------



## LordEliteX (2. März 2020)

Habt ihr bei dem neuen Treiber 20.2.2 auch 1800Mhz als Standard Takt beim Speicher?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. März 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei dem neuen Treiber 20.2.2 auch 1800Mhz als Standard Takt beim Speicher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann dir deine Frage zwar nicht beantworten, weil ich den Treiber noch nicht drauf habe, allerdings würd mich mal interessieren, wie schnell deine Lüfter drehen.
Das ist ne Red Devil richtig?
Und die Lüfterkurve... Nun ja kann man eigentlich gar nicht Kurve nennen


----------



## Ralle@ (2. März 2020)

Bei der Nitro + wird sogar 1850 angezeigt.
Hab jetzt mal alle Tools wie den Afterburner oder ähnliches runter, der Takt bleibt und liegt auch unter Last an.
Aber gut, soll mir egal sein solange alles stabil ist.

By the Way, zockt wer Need für Speed Heat?
Kann es sein dass beim laden das Bild kurz flackert? Wäre mir vorher nie so wirklich aufgefallen.


----------



## LordEliteX (2. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann dir deine Frage zwar nicht beantworten, weil ich den Treiber noch nicht drauf habe, allerdings würd mich mal interessieren, wie schnell deine Lüfter drehen.
> Das ist ne Red Devil richtig?
> Und die Lüfterkurve... Nun ja kann man eigentlich gar nicht Kurve nennen



Lüfter drehen bei knapp 1000rpm. Bei meinem Gehäuse quasi unhörbar. 
Und die "Lüfterkurve" ist seit dem Update so 

Edit: Ja ist die RedDevil^^


----------



## Cleriker (2. März 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal alle Tools wie den Afterburner oder ähnliches runter, der Takt bleibt und liegt auch unter Last an.
> Aber gut, soll mir egal sein solange alles stabil ist.



Wie hast du den AB denn deinstalliert? 
Erst im AB alles wieder auf default gesetzt und alle Profile gelöscht, den AB beendet, ihn über die Systemsteuerung deinstalliert und dann neu gestartet?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. März 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Lüfter drehen bei knapp 1000rpm. Bei meinem Gehäuse quasi unhörbar.
> Und die "Lüfterkurve" ist seit dem Update so
> 
> Edit: Ja ist die RedDevil^^



Goob Job PowerColor 
Das Thema mit der Lüfterkurve hatten die seit Release nicht drauf.
Einfach von 0-100°C immer bei 1000RPM, das nenn ich mal Lüfterkurve


----------



## LordEliteX (2. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Goob Job PowerColor
> Das Thema mit der Lüfterkurve hatten die seit Release nicht drauf.
> Einfach von 0-100°C immer bei 1000RPM, das nenn ich mal Lüfterkurve



Solang die Karte leise und Kühl ist soll mir es recht sein xD


----------



## hellm (2. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @hellm: Danke für die grandiose Arbeit. Ich weiß ja selbst, wie das ist, wenn man einen Teil seiner kostbaren Freizeit für Community Projekte aufbringt. Das wird ja letztlich immer zu wenig honoriert. Achso, ihr bräuchtet mal jemanden, der euch die UIs baut.
> [..]



Jup, bis dahin gibts MFC-Standardkost. Auch alles ne Zeitfrage, wie du richtig erkannt hast. Geld wollen wir aus Prinzip nicht. Oder das jemand mit unserem Code bzw. unserer Arbeit Geld verdient. Alles schon gesehen..


----------



## Ace (3. März 2020)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Bei der Nitro + wird sogar 1850 angezeigt.
> Hab jetzt mal alle Tools wie den Afterburner oder ähnliches runter, der Takt bleibt und liegt auch unter Last an.
> Aber gut, soll mir egal sein solange alles stabil ist.
> 
> ...



Meine zeigt 1800Mhz an, normal sind wohl 1750Mhz bei den anderen Karten.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (3. März 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Habt ihr bei dem neuen Treiber 20.2.2 auch 1800Mhz als Standard Takt beim Speicher?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein default ist 1750 MHz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2020)

bei mir sind es auch noch 1750mhz beim Ram wenn ich den Treiber zurücksetze. Mein UV Profil ist ja mit 1800mhz. Habe gerade versucht eine manuelle Luffikurve zu erstellen.leider geht es nur noch min bei 26%(1200u/min) sonst gingen auch 10% usw...die 1200u/min im idle ist ein nogo


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2020)

Einfach via MPT die min abändern. Ich hab meine LK sowieso jetzt geflaht insBios


----------



## Ralle@ (3. März 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie hast du den AB denn deinstalliert?
> Erst im AB alles wieder auf default gesetzt und alle Profile gelöscht, den AB beendet, ihn über die Systemsteuerung deinstalliert und dann neu gestartet?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Hab den AB jetzt installiert, alles auf Default und wieder deinstalliert.
VRAM bleibt bei 1850, soll mir recht bzw. meine Frau schaut da weder auf Taktraten noch auf Temp. oder der gleichen. Die zockt einfach und fertig.


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

Joa,
hab mir jetzt auch mal den 20.2.2 Geholt.
Der Takt scheint tatsächlich etwas ruhiger zu reagieren und nicht ganz so schnell runter zu gehen.
Aber die Lüfterkurve war vorher definitiv anders 
Das die vorher eingestellten Settings weg sind ist ja normal...

MFG
TJW65


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. März 2020)

wäre schon witzig wenn das stimmt

Microsoft attends AMD Financial Day (RDNA2) : XboxSeriesX


----------



## Blechdesigner (3. März 2020)

Ich habe auch den 20.2.2 draufgehauen, nun geht bei thw3 kein Freesync mehr(TV, Win und Treiber sagen ist an, spiel sagt nö nicht mit mir), der VRAM taktet nun auch via HDMI2.0 @ 120Hz runter.


----------



## gaussmath (3. März 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> wäre schon witzig wenn das stimmt
> 
> Microsoft attends AMD Financial Day (RDNA2) : XboxSeriesX





> Those are the relevant parts of the event. Before and after is Lisa Su  talking about the potential of RDNA2, three new RDNA2 GPUs, highest end  is 18.x TF for $999.



Das wäre ca. doppelt so schnell wie eine 5700XT. Die Rohdaten müssen aber auch auf die Straße gebracht werden. Das mit den 40% effizienter als RTX glaube ich jetzt mal nicht. Vielleicht irgendeine unoptimierte Version von vor einem Jahr.


----------



## Paul36 (3. März 2020)

Kingdom Come Delivarence mit dem neuen Treiber auch ohne Blackscreens trotz Dual Monitor Setup 60/144 hz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Joa,
> hab mir jetzt auch mal den 20.2.2 Geholt.
> Der Takt scheint tatsächlich etwas ruhiger zu reagieren und nicht ganz so schnell runter zu gehen.
> Aber die Lüfterkurve war vorher definitiv anders
> ...


Ja das finde ich gut.... Das geschwanke ging mir aufn Sac....... [emoji16] Jetzt ist er fest gemeißelt [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

Also well done AMD.
Ich muss sie loben auch wenn ich nicht weiß, was sie verändert haben.
Ich habe jetzt den super position mal unter den (möglichst) gleichen Bedingungen nochmal durlaufen lassen wie mit dem alten Treiber.
Das UV Setting war anders: Ich habe der Karte heute -10% PT anstatt -15% PT gegeben ergo mehr Saft. Die Temperaturen sind gleich und der Score minimal gestiegen (das passt ja zu dem Veränderten UV) aber: trotz gleicher Temperaturen ist die Drehzahl noch einmal auf gute 1500 rpm gefallen. Vorher waren es bummelig 1600rpm. Also entweder läuft die Karte auf einmal mit etwas mehr Verbrauch kühler oder irgendwas stimmt mit meinem Test Settings nicht 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. März 2020)

Abend zusammen ich bin seit heute auch stolzer Besitzer einer Navi Karte es ist aufgrund der sehr positiven Reviews eine Gigabyte Oc geworden. Soweit auch alles gut, direkt man Hll gestartet und im Menü bei 99% Auslastung fast direkt 100°C Junction Temperatur gehabt. Das scheint mir doch etwas hoch für ein Custom Design, der Chip dümpelt zwischen 60 und 70°C rum. Ist das normal wie sind denn so die Erfahrungen?


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2020)

30 Grad delta sich recht viel. Du könntest an den ungelabelten Schrauben den Kühler etwas nachziehen. Offenbar fehlt es etwas an Anpressdruck.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. März 2020)

Ok ich hab jetzt nochmal Furmark angeworfen 99% Auslastung und 15 Minuten durchlaufen lassen. Chip blieb bei unter 65°C, Junction bei unter 90°C, das alles beim Power Limit von 190 Watt. Kann gut sein das die 100°C vorher zustande gekommen sind weil ich 50% mehr Powertarget gegeben habe 250 Watt ist dann doch ne andere Hausnummer . Soweit sollte das doch ok sein, dazu gesagt ich habe kein großes Case (Jonsbo UMX4). Jemand Erfahrung mit Undervolting gemacht, was ist denn so ca. drin?


----------



## Gurdi (3. März 2020)

Naja wenn du das PL auf +50% robbst ist das kein Wunder.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. März 2020)

Ich hatte vorher nie eine Karte die ins Powertarget gelaufen ist daher ist mir das erst beim zweiten mal hinschauen aufgefallen . Temperaturen sind jetzt soweit ok oder?


----------



## EyRaptor (3. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher nie eine Karte die ins Powertarget gelaufen ist daher ist mir das erst beim zweiten mal hinschauen aufgefallen . Temperaturen sind jetzt soweit ok oder?



Und wie sind die Temperaturen im zuerst genannten Spiel jetzt?
Furmark hat heutzutage kaum noch einen praktischen Nutzen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher nie eine Karte die ins Powertarget gelaufen ist daher ist mir das erst beim zweiten mal hinschauen aufgefallen . Temperaturen sind jetzt soweit ok oder?


Teste bitte mal 1998mhz bei 1,10v

Oder 1976mhz bei 1,17v


Sollte eigentlich stable laufen. Die Takt/Spannungskurve begradigen und dabei die min Spannung etwas anheben. Wenn dieses stabil läuft dann kannste noch den RAM Takt von 1750mhz auf 1800mhz testen. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (3. März 2020)

Meine Pulse ist da. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Und wie sind die Temperaturen im zuerst genannten Spiel jetzt?
> Furmark hat heutzutage kaum noch einen praktischen Nutzen.



Das war Hell Let Loose im Menü erzeugt warum auch immer große Last,  quasi das gleiche 65°C zu 90°C bei 190 Watt Powertarget. Werde die Karte morgen nochmal ausbauen ob nachschauen ob man eine Schraube handfest nachziehen muss.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Teste bitte mal 1998mhz bei 1,10v
> 
> Oder 1976mhz bei 1,17v
> 
> ...



Danke werde ich testen.


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit Undervolting gemacht, was ist denn so ca. drin?



Ich habe meine 5700 (siehe sig.) lediglich moderat undervoltet aber aktuell läuft sie auf 1070mv bei 1970mhz mit ca. 150W sprich -10%PT von ursprünglichen 170W. Also spare ich 20W ein paar hundert Umdrehungen der Lüfter und verliere im synthetischen Benchmark (Unigine Superposition 1080P extrem) 2,5% Performance. Klingt für mich nach 'nem guten Deal 
Welchen Navi Chip hast du denn 5700 (xt) etc.?

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. März 2020)

Einen XT. Die Kurve ist ja mega komisch hab jetzt mal  2090 bei 1100 mV eingegeben, da schafft sie knappe 1931 Takt bei 1030-1040 mV erstmal nicht schlecht wenn das so stabil läuft.


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

Joa,
wenn man will kann man das so lassen.
Die Karten hängen dem im Treiber angegebenen Werten irgendwie immer etwas hinterher.
Die Spannung macht bei den Temperaturen und dem Verbrauch aber wesentlich weniger aus als das Power Target.
Du musst deine Sig. noch aktualisieren


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Einen XT. Die Kurve ist ja mega komisch hab jetzt mal  2090 bei 1100 mV eingegeben, da schafft sie knappe 1931 Takt bei 1030-1040 mV erstmal nicht schlecht wenn das so stabil läuft.


Eingestellte 1100mv kann aber nicht 130-1040mv ergeben [emoji6]

Wie sind deine Temps jetzt? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. März 2020)

Da das eine Kurve ist und die Karte mit dem Powertarget die 2090 Mhz nicht erreicht scheint es wohl schon so das die ~1940 Mhz mit ~1050mV betrieben werden. Temperaturen sind gleiche 65° zu ~89°. Wie gesagt morgen mal die Schrauben prüfen heut gebe ich mir das nicht mehr ist ja auch nicht kritisch.


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

@evgasüchtiger

Jain,
aus eigener Erfahrung schon aber wesentlich mäßiger. Ich habe im Wattman 1070mv gesetzt und selbiger spuckt mir real ca. 1060mv aus. Mein Takt beträgt auch nicht die eingetragenen 1970mhz sondern liegt bei ca. 1925mhz....
Edit: warum kann ich bei sirthegoats Beitrag jetzt nicht auf "gefällt mir" drücken ?  egal...


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (3. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Da das eine Kurve ist und die Karte mit dem Powertarget die 2090 Mhz nicht erreicht scheint es wohl schon so das die ~1940 Mhz mit ~1050mV betrieben werden. Temperaturen sind gleiche 65° zu ~89°. Wie gesagt morgen mal die Schrauben prüfen heut gebe ich mir das nicht mehr ist ja auch nicht kritisch.


1950 MHz bei 1050 mV ist aber schon ziemlich gut. Ich empfehle the Division 2 in dx12 als Test. Dort kommen Blackscreens relativ schnell...


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> 1950 MHz bei 1050 mV ist aber schon ziemlich gut. Ich empfehle the Division 2 in dx12 als Test. Dort kommen Blackscreens relativ schnell...



Ja das scheint auch ein Glücksgriff gewesen zu sein mit eingestellten 1080mV kommt direkt ein Bluescreen. Werde Division 2 mal heute Nacht Updaten (42 Gb ), das hatte ich auch so im Kopf als Test.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (3. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> @evgasüchtiger
> 
> Jain,
> aus eigener Erfahrung schon aber wesentlich mäßiger. Ich habe im Wattman 1070mv gesetzt und selbiger spuckt mir real ca. 1060mv aus. Mein Takt beträgt auch nicht die eingetragenen 1970mhz sondern liegt bei ca. 1925mhz....
> Edit: warum kann ich bei sirthegoats Beitrag jetzt nicht auf "gefällt mir" drücken ?  egal...



Das ist normal. Worst case liegt sie so 30 bis 50 MHz unter dem Sollwert. Ist mit 20.2.2 übrigens nochmal etwas mehr geworden im AVR.


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ja das scheint auch ein Glücksgriff gewesen zu sein



Jupp


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Das ist normal. Worst case liegt sie so 30 bis 50 MHz unter dem Sollwert. Ist mit 20.2.2 übrigens nochmal etwas mehr geworden im AVR.



Das habe ich hier auch schon so rausgelesen. Dennoch wüsste ich gerne warum.
Entweder der eingetragene Wert funktioniert oder halt nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Da das eine Kurve ist und die Karte mit dem Powertarget die 2090 Mhz nicht erreicht scheint es wohl schon so das die ~1940 Mhz mit ~1050mV betrieben werden. Temperaturen sind gleiche 65° zu ~89°. Wie gesagt morgen mal die Schrauben prüfen heut gebe ich mir das nicht mehr ist ja auch nicht kritisch.


Teste bitte 1998 MHz und nicht 2090 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> @evgasüchtiger
> 
> Jain,
> aus eigener Erfahrung schon aber wesentlich mäßiger. Ich habe im Wattman 1070mv gesetzt und selbiger spuckt mir real ca. 1060mv aus. Mein Takt beträgt auch nicht die eingetragenen 1970mhz sondern liegt bei ca. 1925mhz....
> Edit: warum kann ich bei sirthegoats Beitrag jetzt nicht auf "gefällt mir" drücken ?  egal...


Das ist richtig.... Aber 1100mv ist nicht 1040mv

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

Wie bist du eigentlich auf deine 1998mhz gekommen?
Das ist doch eine recht merkwürdige Zahl. Keine glatten 5mhz schritte.
(Keine Kritik, nur Neugierde)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> 1950 MHz bei 1050 mV ist aber schon ziemlich gut. Ich empfehle the Division 2 in dx12 als Test. Dort kommen Blackscreens relativ schnell...


Jo DV2 ist gut zum testen 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Wie bist du eigentlich auf deine 1998mhz gekommen?
> Das ist doch eine recht merkwürdige Zahl. Keine glatten 5mhz schritte.
> (Keine Kritik, nur Neugierde)


War bei mir immer stable.... Kannst auch gerne 1995 nehmen [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. März 2020)

Was ist eigentlich mit RX480.... Man hört und liest ja gar nichts mehr hier von ihm

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (3. März 2020)

Die RX 5700 schafft in ZA4 gerade mal so 70-80FPS in 3440x1440 und Ultra Settings. Ist ja niedlich.  Hier ist übrigens eine Session mit der PCGH Benchmark Szene.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Die RX 5700 schafft in ZA4 gerade mal so 70-80FPS in 3440x1440 und Ultra Settings. Ist ja niedlich.



Da würde ich einfach einmal mal spontan den Text von unserem User ION hier empfehlen da ich die Fragestellung sehr wichtig finde. Wie sehen die FPS denn in hoch aus?

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Screenshot-Vergleich-Thema-208242/Specials/Warum-immer-Ultra-Details-V30-User-Special-von-Ion-1258006/


----------



## wuchzael (3. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Die RX 5700 schafft in ZA4 gerade mal so 70-80FPS in 3440x1440 und Ultra Settings. Ist ja niedlich.  Hier ist übrigens eine Session mit der PCGH Benchmark Szene.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und? Was will uns der Autor damit sagen?

Grüße!


----------



## gaussmath (3. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Da würde ich einfach einmal mal spontan den Text von unserem User ION hier empfehlen da ich die Fragestellung sehr wichtig finde. Wie sehen die FPS denn in hoch aus?
> 
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Screenshot-Vergleich-Thema-208242/Specials/Warum-immer-Ultra-Details-V30-User-Special-von-Ion-1258006/



Danke für den Tipp. Es ging mir allerdings nicht darum, die RX im Alltag so zu betreiben. Ich wollte lediglich ein Testszenario vergleichen.



wuchzael schrieb:


> Und? Was will uns der Autor damit sagen?



Eine 2080 Ti ist mehr als doppelt so schnell in dem Spiel. Das ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## TJW65 (3. März 2020)

Eine 2080ti kostet aber auch mehr als doppelt so viel....


----------



## wuchzael (3. März 2020)

Genau genommen kostet sie wohl eher das Dreifache. Fand es eher merkwürdig, dass ein eigentlich renommierter User wie gauss es nötig hat, in einem Laberthread zu provozieren. Zu lange mit Schaffe gechattet oder was 

Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (3. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Eine 2080ti kostet aber auch mehr als doppelt so viel....



naja die kostet eher 3-4mal soviel und ist „nur“ doppelt so schnell, das ist schon etwas peinlich! bei amd würde die 2080ti nur 650€ kosten, mal sehen was wir bald bekommen.
bei NVIDIA kauft man nicht nach preis/Leistung, man kauft dort wenn man das maximal mögliche haben möchte egal wie hoch der Preis ist. So ähnlich lief es ja auch bei Intel, wohlgemerkt „lief“!


----------



## EyRaptor (3. März 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> naja die kostet eher 3-4mal soviel und ist „nur“ doppelt so schnell, das ist schon etwas peinlich! bei amd würde die 2080ti nur 650€ kosten, mal sehen was wir bald bekommen.
> bei NVIDIA kauft man nicht nach preis/Leistung, man kauft dort wenn man das maximal mögliche haben möchte egal wie hoch der Preis ist. So ähnlich lief es ja auch bei Intel, wohlgemerkt „lief“!



Glaube wirklich nicht dass die 2080ti bei AMD 650€ kosten würde.
Eher so 750€ ... Die haben die großen Chips in der Vergangenheit auch nicht verschleudert wenn sie es nicht mussten.

@Gauss, 
und wie ist die Karte bisher für dich?
Dass 3440x1440 für die 300-350€ Karte ohne angepasste Settings eher heftig ist, war ja schon vorher klar


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. März 2020)

@TJW65


> Das habe ich hier auch schon so rausgelesen. Dennoch wüsste ich gerne warum.
> Entweder der eingetragene Wert funktioniert oder halt nicht


Nein so einfach ist das nicht. Der eingetragene Takt ist eher ein Wert den die Karte maximal erreichen kann. Der wird nie komplett erreicht. 


> Jain,
> aus eigener Erfahrung schon aber wesentlich mäßiger. Ich habe im Wattman  1070mv gesetzt und selbiger spuckt mir real ca. 1060mv aus. Mein Takt  beträgt auch nicht die eingetragenen 1970mhz sondern liegt bei ca.  1925mhz....
> Edit: warum kann ich bei sirthegoats Beitrag jetzt nicht auf "gefällt mir" drücken ?  egal...


Die Spannung hingegen das kann nicht sein. Die wird immer in fest definierten Schritten ausgegeben und erreicht immer genau den Wert den du einstellst. Wenn du 1070 mV einstellst dann sollte die Spannung effektiv ingame 1075mV sein und schon gar nicht drunter. Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, außer die Graka läuft nicht mit 100% Auslastung.
Wenn dich die Schritte interessieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Spannung ist ein Offet von 1-2mV drauf. Ab dann wird auf den nächsten Schritt aufgerundet. Relevant ist dabei die ganz rechte Spalte. 
Beispiel: Du stellst 1070mV ein. Offset führt zu 1071-1072mV. Aufgerundet auf den nächsten Schritt = 1075mV
Unter 100% Volllast solltest du also konstant bei 1075mV landen. 

Also bist du dir sicher, dass du 1070 eingestellt hast, die Karte auf 100% läuft und real die Karte nur 1060mV bekommt?
Wenn ja, dann schick mal bitte ein Screen von Wattman und GPU-Z mit max Werten aus 100% Volllast Gaming Szenario, denn das hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sieht man das ganz gut. Eingestellt sind 1052mV. Offset führt zu 1053-1054mV. Aufgerundet auf den nächsten Schritt aus der Tabelle = 1056mV. 
Wenn du in GPU-Z guckst bei der Spannung ist der Max-Wert genau diese 1056mV.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. März 2020)

Eine RX5700XT mit einer RTX2080ti zu vergleichen ist aber schon hart aus dem Fenster gelehnt .
So Division 2 geupdatet und gerade mal angeschmissen. Alles außer Schatten auf Ultra + WQHD... 60 Fps über eine Stunde stable UFF ist die Karte geil für den Preis


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. März 2020)

Es ist legitim den Vergleich zu stellen. Er hat ja schließlich beide Karten im Besitz. Ob er dabei nun sein Eigentum belächelt ist seine Sache. Objektiv ist das aber keinesfalls. Mit funktionierendem Treiber ist die Navi und die im Abverkauf befindliche 2070 jedenfalls die derzeit vernünftigsten Lösungen (aus P/L Sicht gesehen). In dieser Preiskategorie und darunter werden nun mal die Monetas gemacht und nicht im absoluten High-End, wo nur die paar Hansels hier im Forum oder in anderen "Experten" Foren unterwegs sind.


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

Leute, warum seid ihr so getriggert? Es gibt gar keinen Grund dazu...



xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Es ist legitim den Vergleich zu stellen. Er  hat ja schließlich beide Karten im Besitz. Ob er dabei nun sein Eigentum  belächelt ist seine Sache. Objektiv ist das aber keinesfalls.



Was gibt es Objektiveres als einfach nur Zahlen zu vergleichen? Das Wesentlich ist ja leider untergegangen. Dass die 2080 Ti hier mehr als doppelt so schnell ist bei identischen Settings, ist ungewöhnlich. Normalerweise würde man hier 50-60% Unterschied erwarten. Außerdem war Vulkan+Async Compute eine AMD Domaine, bzw. Stärke. Und nun dominiert Turing hier Haus hoch. Ich frage mich, woran das liegt. Ist das etwa nicht objektiv?



wuchzael schrieb:


> Fand es eher merkwürdig, dass ein eigentlich renommierter  User wie gauss es nötig hat, in einem Laberthread zu provozieren. Zu  lange mit Schaffe gechattet oder was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist eine Frechheit und dreiste Unterstellung. Ist dir das klar? Wie soll ich jetzt deiner Meinung nach darauf reagieren?



EyRaptor schrieb:


> @Gauss,
> und wie ist die Karte bisher für dich?
> Dass 3440x1440 für die 300-350€ Karte ohne angepasste Settings eher heftig ist, war ja schon vorher klar
> 
> ...



Hab gestern noch Metro mit "Hoch" Preset getestet. Die Karte schlägt sich besser als gedacht mit dem Game. Aus P/L Sicht ist die Karte top. Der Treiber war auf den ersten Blick erstaunlich stabil. AMD scheint hier echt nachgelegt zu haben. Ich muss aber noch mehr testen, um eine fundierte Aussage machen zu können. Hauptsächlich habe ich die Karte bekommen, um damit Sensordaten in CapFrameX integrieren zu können, bzw. das testen zu können.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. März 2020)

Doch so wie du es nun Schreibst durchaus. In deinem ersten post klang es aber mehr nach "Alter die 2080ti ist ja mal so geil schneller...." Das was man eigentlich meint kommt halt leider nicht immer so bei anderen an


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Doch so wie du es nun Schreibst durchaus. In deinem ersten post klang es aber mehr nach "Alter die 2080ti ist ja mal so geil schneller...."



Ja, is klar.  Das ist wohl eher umgekehrt die Wahrnehmung der Leser.


----------



## wuchzael (4. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das ist eine Frechheit und dreiste Unterstellung. Ist dir das klar? Wie soll ich jetzt deiner Meinung nach darauf reagieren?


Keineswegs, es ist lediglich der Eindruck, den *ich* (und damit bin ich ja scheinbar auch nicht alleine) von deinem Posting gehabt habe. Deine Expertise genießt hier ein hohes Ansehen, auch von mir. Da kommt es einfach mehr als fragwürdig - fast schon arrogant daher - wenn du in einem Laberthread solche Postings verfasst. Für mich kam das genau so rüber: "Och Gottchen... Meine 1200€ Grafikkarte ist in dem Spiel ja doppelt so schnell wie euer 350€ Spielzeug, wie niedlich!" Auch wenn du das vielleicht nicht so gemeint haben solltest, kam der Beitrag für mich einfach abwertend und provozierend vor und obwohl ich nicht mal eine Navi Karte besitze hat mich das irgendwie getriggert. Nix für ungut.

Grüße!


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2020)

Ich finde es immer lustig wie die 2080ti als über Karte gefeiert wird. Leider ist sie es nicht, hier und da gibt es ein paar Ausreißer aber der Schnitt ist eher bescheiden. Wenn ich mir allein mal Battlefield 5 anschaue bekomme ich das Grauen. War bis vor kurzem selbst noch mit der 5700 strix unterwegs, durch meine Neugier und ohne Aufpreis wurde es dann eine 2080. ganz ehrlich von Mehrleistung ist nicht viel zu merken. Bin zwar zufrieden mit der Karte aber mehr auch nicht.meinermeinung nach sind die navi Karten auf einem Level zumindest bis zur 2080.


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> "Och Gottchen... Meine 1200€ Grafikkarte ist in dem Spiel ja doppelt so schnell wie euer 350€ Spielzeug, wie niedlich!"



Du "übersetzt" meine Aussage so und sagst dann aber gleichzeitig, dass du mir nichts unterstellst. Das ist Realsatire.  Mal abgesehen ist die Leistung der Navi Karte beim ZA4 Benchmark tatsächlich entäuschend. Nicht mal 50% Average der Ti ist eher so meh...


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer lustig wie die 2080ti als über Karte gefeiert wird.



Im Falle von ZA4 ist sie das. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuchzael (4. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Du "übersetzt" meine Aussage so und sagst dann aber gleichzeitig, dass du mir nichts unterstellst. Das ist Realsatire.  Mal abgesehen ist die Leistung der Navi Karte beim ZA4 Benchmark tatsächlich entäuschend. Nicht mal 50% Average der Ti ist eher so meh...



Wenn du etwas so schreibst, dass es sich leicht falsch interpretieren lässt, darfst du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn es dann jemand so auffasst wie ich.
Mit Kritik scheinst du offenbar nicht so gut umgehen zu können, wenn du auch direkt in die Offensive gehst. Wie gesagt... Nix für ungut, wollte da eigentlich keine große Sache draus machen! Aber veräppeln lassen muss ich mich auch nicht.

Grüße.


----------



## TJW65 (4. März 2020)

Huch, 
da ist man mal nicht Online und schon gehen wieder solche Diskussionen los. Können wir vielleicht einfach festhalten dass der Post von gaussmath vielleicht von einigen einfach etwas falsch aufgefasst wurde, dies aber nicht beabsichtigt war und gut ist?




davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @TJW65
> 
> Nein so einfach ist das nicht. Der eingetragene Takt ist eher ein Wert den die Karte maximal erreichen kann. Der wird nie komplett erreicht.
> 
> ...



Hey,
also erst einmal danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Also wenn die Spannung an solch eine Tabelle gebunden ist (danke, dass war mir neu)dann werde ich versuchen heute Abend nochmals daran zu denken zu testen. Am wahrscheinlichsten ist dass die Karte nicht ganz 100% Auslastung erzielt hat. Ich müsste das noch einmal in einem synthetischen Test nachprüfen. Ansonsten entschuldigt meine falsche Aussage 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. März 2020)

> Hey,
> also erst einmal danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
> Also wenn die Spannung an solch eine Tabelle gebunden ist (danke, dass  war mir neu)dann werde ich versuchen heute Abend nochmals daran zu  denken zu testen. Am wahrscheinlichsten ist dass die Karte nicht ganz  100% Auslastung erzielt hat. Ich müsste das noch einmal in einem  synthetischen Test nachprüfen. Ansonsten entschuldigt meine falsche  Aussage


Ich denke du hast dich einfach verguckt was die Spannung angeht 
Oder wie gesagt, die Karte erreicht nicht 100% Auslastung. Das kann durchaus sein, je nachdem bei welchem Spiel du geschaut hast. Deine CPU ist natürlich auch nicht mehr die neueste und wenn die limitiert hat, dann kann die Garaka vielleicht auch mal nur bei 80% gewesen sein. Das kannst du aber relativ leicht umgehen, indem du einfach Superposition Benchmark laufen lasst. Da wird die Graka definitiv zu 100% ausgelastet und da bin ich mir auch zu 100% sicher, dass du mit eingestellten 1070mV dann effektiv 1075mV haben wirst


----------



## TJW65 (4. März 2020)

Bezüglich der CPU:
Also ich glaube ich warte da auf die vierte Generation der Ryzens und kaufe mir dann billig einen 3600 oder falls diese überraschend billig sein sollten (Werden sie nicht, warum sollten sie ) einen aus der 4000er Reihe.
Aber eigentlich will ich auch endlich mal von meinem 23Zoll Ferseher (genutzt als Monitor) weg.

Seufz....


----------



## openSUSE (4. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was gibt es Objektiveres als einfach nur Zahlen zu vergleichen?
> 
> 
> Das Wesentlich ist ja leider untergegangen. Dass die 2080 Ti hier mehr als doppelt so schnell ist bei identischen Settings, ist ungewöhnlich. Normalerweise würde man hier 50-60% Unterschied erwarten. Außerdem war Vulkan+Async Compute eine AMD Domaine, bzw. Stärke. Und nun dominiert Turing hier Haus hoch. Ich frage mich, woran das liegt. Ist das etwa nicht objektiv?


Nein bitte nicht "einfach nur Zahlen zu vergleichen", bitte auch mal darüber nachdenken.
Zb
Wenn schon Pascal hier eine Vega zieht, dann könnte man mal vermuten, dass zb Async Compute nur in nvidia freundlicher dosis genutzt wird.
Hast du das mal geprüft?


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas so schreibst, dass es sich leicht falsch interpretieren lässt, darfst du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn es dann jemand so auffasst wie ich.
> Mit Kritik scheinst du offenbar nicht so gut umgehen zu können, wenn du auch direkt in die Offensive gehst. Wie gesagt...



Ich kann nichts dafür, wenn dich die Wahrheit triggert. Scheinst ja auch persönlich beleidigt zu sein, wenn Navi mal nicht so gut abschneidet. Mich persönlich juckt das nicht. Ich bin an den Werten und den Umständen interessiert. Ich hätte ja auch sagen können, dass Navi hier mal wieder verkackt hat. Da ist ein "niedlich" durchaus diplomatischer. Aber scheinbar nützt das nichts, weil alleine das Erwähnen des Umstandes dich schon provoziert. Du brauchst dringend das Gauß'sche Desensibilisierungsprogramm. 



openSUSE schrieb:


> Nein bitte nicht "einfach nur Zahlen zu vergleichen", bitte auch mal darüber nachdenken.
> Zb
> Wenn schon Pascal hier eine Vega zieht, dann könnte man mal vermuten,  dass zb Async Compute nur in nvidia freundlicher dosis genutzt wird.
> Hast du das mal geprüft?



Was soll dabei rumkommen? Schalte ich AC auf dem Turing Sys aus, ist die Karte vielleicht 5% langsamer im Mittel und die Frametimes sind etwas "unglatter".


----------



## wuchzael (4. März 2020)

Weder die Wahrheit, noch das Abschneiden von Navi triggert mich. Die Art und Weise wie du es rübergebracht hast triggert mich. Schade, dass du nicht verstehst, auf was ich hinaus will. Aber belassen wir es einfach dabei. 

Grüße!


----------



## openSUSE (4. März 2020)

Nunja, du schriebst ja: "Außerdem war Vulkan+Async Compute eine AMD Domaine, bzw. Stärke. Und nun dominiert Turing hier Haus hoch." da aber schon Pascal bei dem Spiel deutlich besser abschneidet scheint es ja eben nicht an der "AMD Domaine async compute" zu liegen.
Und deswegen ist ein "einfacher zahlen Vergleich" hier imho sinnfrei.


----------



## TJW65 (4. März 2020)

Hui,
Leute ruhig! 
Jetzt mal gänzlich unparteiisch: 
Können wir diese Debatte wieder etwas ruhiger führen oder erst einmal einen Tag ruhen lassen? 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## EyRaptor (4. März 2020)

Ich würde beteiligten Personen eine etwas entspanntere Sichtweise auf Hardware empfehlen 
Außerdem hilft es, wenn man auch versucht nur das zu lesen, was aus wirklich geschrieben wurde.

gaussmath ist nach meiner Einschätzung nach ein Zahlenmensch, der hohen Wert auf Logik und korrekte Daten legt. richtig?
Wenn er also überrascht ist, dass die 2080ti in einem Spiel 100% schneller als die 5700 ist, dann kann ich das auch gut verstehen.
Im PCGH Index ist die 2080ti schließlich im avg. 70% schneller und im Computerbase Index sind es sogar nur 55%.
Edit: @1440p sind es bei CB dann doch 63% /Edit
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...s/Rangliste-GPU-Grafikchip-Benchmark-1174201/
Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2020: GPU-Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nunja, du schriebst ja: "Außerdem war Vulkan+Async Compute eine AMD Domaine, bzw. Stärke. Und nun dominiert Turing hier Haus hoch." da aber schon Pascal bei dem Spiel deutlich besser abschneidet scheint es ja eben nicht an der "AMD Domaine async compute" zu liegen.
> Und deswegen ist ein "einfacher zahlen Vergleich" hier imho sinnfrei.



Das stimmt. Pascal reagiert eher nicht  so auf AC. Ich würde hier tatsächlich AC nicht so viel Gewicht geben. Das muss was anderes sein. Hast du eine Idee? Ich meine, Navi sollte wirklich nicht bei unter 50% der Ti liegen in dem Vulkan Titel.


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Pascal reagiert eher nicht  so auf AC. Ich würde hier tatsächlich AC nicht so viel Gewicht geben. Das muss was anderes sein. Hast du eine Idee? Ich meine, Navi sollte wirklich nicht bei unter 50% der Ti liegen in dem Vulkan Titel.


Vllt sollte man mal andere Vulkan Titel mit Vergleichen. Mir ist die ti auch ehrlichgesagt etwas zu flott unterwegs, das passt nicht wirklich wenn man andere Titel miteinbezieht.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Pascal reagiert eher nicht  so auf AC. Ich würde hier tatsächlich AC nicht so viel Gewicht geben. Das muss was anderes sein. Hast du eine Idee? Ich meine, Navi sollte wirklich nicht bei unter 50% der Ti liegen in dem Vulkan Titel.



Für einen Arch. Vergleich ist deine Methode völlig ungeeignet und geht am Thema vorbei.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. März 2020)

@TJW65


> Aber eigentlich will ich auch endlich mal von meinem 23Zoll Ferseher (genutzt als Monitor) weg.


Oh Gott du zockst auf nem 23" FHD? 
Ok das solltest du definitiv ändern bevor du die CPU oder sonst was änderst! 
Hol dir mal nen vernünftigen WQHD 27" 144Hz Monitor. Ich versprech dir das wird deine gesamte Sicht auf Gaming Erlebnis revolutionieren


----------



## TJW65 (4. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @TJW65
> 
> Oh Gott du zockst auf nem 23" FHD?
> Ok das solltest du definitiv ändern bevor du die CPU oder sonst was änderst!
> Hol dir mal nen vernünftigen WQHD 27" 144Hz Monitor. Ich versprech dir das wird deine gesamte Sicht auf Gaming Erlebnis revolutionieren



Ich weiß, ich weiß....
Richtig, 23''; 60Hz; FHD; LCD
Genau das gleiche wie mein Umstieg auf eine SSD als die Technik gefühlt bereits eine Ewigkeit im Mainstream war.
Aber erst einmal ist wohl ein Fahrrad dran, denn das befördert mich auch mehr schlecht als recht. Danach ein Monitor und CPU, und nebenbei noch Bildungsinstitutionen besuchen 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. März 2020)

> Ich weiß, ich weiß....
> Richtig, 23''; 60Hz; FHD; LCD


Ach du liebe Zeit. Wenn du einmal auf WQHD 144Hz geupgradet hast wirst du dich selber fragen warum zum Teufel hab ich nicht schon eher geupgradet und was hab ich hier die ganze Zeit verpasst 
Es ist wirklich ein unglaublicher Unterschied. 


> Aber erst einmal ist wohl ein Fahrrad dran,


Pff Fahrrad.
Monitor > All


----------



## TJW65 (4. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ach du liebe Zeit. Wenn du einmal auf WQHD 144Hz geupgradet hast wirst du dich selber fragen warum zum Teufel hab ich nicht schon eher geupgradet und was hab ich hier die ganze Zeit verpasst
> Es ist wirklich ein unglaublicher Unterschied.



Das Glaube ich dir gerne und sofort.
Bevor ich das erste mal eine SSD besaß hab ich auch immer gesagt "Der Unterschied kann nicht so groß sein, es ist doch nur eine andere Art zu speichern" das war meine Einstellung vor 2,5 Jahren. Heute weiß ich wie falsch ich lag 




davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Pff Fahrrad.
> Monitor > All



Natürlich


----------



## RX480 (4. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich würde beteiligten Personen eine etwas entspanntere Sichtweise auf Hardware empfehlen
> gaussmath ist nach meiner Einschätzung nach ein Zahlenmensch, der hohen Wert auf Logik und korrekte Daten legt. richtig?





gaussmath schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Pascal reagiert eher nicht  so auf AC. Ich würde hier tatsächlich AC nicht so viel Gewicht geben. Das muss was anderes sein. Hast du eine Idee? Ich meine, Navi sollte wirklich nicht bei unter 50% der Ti liegen in dem Vulkan Titel.



Im Prinzip haben ja Alle Recht, angefangen bei openSuse. Man kann heutzutage net mehr AMD und NV einfach mit nem Ultra oder maxed Setting vergleichen. Viele Devs haben bei maxed Features drin, wo nur noch die Ti net durch ROPs etc. limitiert ist und daher ne kleinere Graka mit ganz anderer Arch. gar net in die Gänge kommt.
Im Prinzip sind die Gamereviews bei CB ein erster Fingerzeig, welches Preset im Vgl. von der 2070 vs. XT noch halbwegs normal funzt. Natürlich ist es noch sinnvoll die einzelnen Settings genauer anzuschauen. Nach m.E. ist u.U. defered Lighting oder vol.Geschichten bzw. Partikel zu sehr auf NV in Game XYZ zugeschnitten, wo dann ne Stufe weniger schnell das Bottleneck beseitigt. Ultraschatten beim Gras sind meist auch nur unnötig kostspielig.
Was ganz gut ist sind die special Settings von HBU. Aber auch da gilt, die Jungs haben das EXTRA nur mit NV-Grakas gemacht!
Eigentlich gibts KEINEN Reviewer der mal speziell CustomGameSettings auf die AMD-Architektur trimmt. Nur dann wäre ein Vgl. der ZAHLEN ala Gaussmath sinnvoll.
Was nun genau bei Rebellion los ist, who knows!? Erinnert mich ein bischen an Hitman.
Erfolgreiche AMD-Games/Devs bringen verwunderlicherweise oft ein Nachfolgegame, was wieder mehr auf NV zugeschnitten ist. 
Solange AMD net genug Knete hat, um die Devs langfristig an sich zu binden wirds immer mal böse Überraschungen geben.
Bin mal gespannt, wie Das mit Frostbite weiter geht, immerhin der letzte Mohikaner, der einigermaßen die AMD-Arch. ausnutzen und Shaderinsintrincs etc. programmieren kann.


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Für einen Arch. Vergleich ist deine Methode völlig ungeeignet und geht am Thema vorbei.



Bitte was? Welche Methode?


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bitte was? Welche Methode?



Dein Benchmark in dem Spiel mit einer 5700 und einer 2080Ti. Das taugt absolut nicht dazu irgendeinen technischen Vergleich der Architekturen vorzunehmen.  Das entfällt schon allein Aufgrund der zu unterschiedlichen Shaderzahl aber vor allem auch wegen der Größe und Geschwindigkeit des Vram. Es macht schlicht keinen Sinn.


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein Benchmark in dem Spiel mit einer 5700 und einer 2080Ti. Das taugt absolut nicht dazu irgendeinen technischen Vergleich der Architekturen vorzunehmen.  Das entfällt schon allein Aufgrund der zu unterschiedlichen Shaderzahl aber vor allem auch wegen der Größe und Geschwindigkeit des Vram. Es macht schlicht keinen Sinn.



Ich habe aber die Karten und nicht die Archs verglichen. Der Hinweis bzgl. der Architektur kam nur in dem Zusammenhang auf, dass der überdurchschnittlich hohe Unterschied bei der Performance eventuell in der Architektur begründet sein könnte. Spezielle Featuresets von Turing scheinen nicht zum Einsatz zu kommen, denn die Differenz zur 1080 Ti liegt bei den erwarteten 30-40%.

Mit Turing Feature Support sähe das nämlich sonst so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es scheint also einfach nur so zu sein, dass AMD den Treiber für das Game nicht ordentlich optimiert hat.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2020)

Bei dem Spiel sehe ich eher ein gutes ansprechen auf Bandbreite die 1080ti ist nämlich auch deutlich vor der 2070S in Benchmarks von Zombi


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bei dem Spiel sehe ich eher ein gutes ansprechen auf Bandbreite die 1080ti ist nämlich auch deutlich vor der 2070S in Benchmarks von Zombi



Beide Karten haben die gleiche Bandbreite.

Sorry, es sind 8% Unterschied.

Aber dann müsste auch die Seven vor die 1080 Ti liegen, wenn dem so wäre.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. März 2020)

Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand weiterhelfen? Ich hab jetzt seit 2 Tagen meine Navi Karte welche ja keinen DVI Anschluss mehr hat. Nun habe ich hier noch einen alten 120 Hz Monitor stehen und kriege es einfach nicht hin den mit 120 Hz anzusteuern. Vorher mit der RX480 über DVI-D kein Problem. Jetzt habe ich mir auf Amazon ein Kabel bestellt (DVI-D zu HDMI) welches aber auch keine Einstellung zulässt?? Kann der HDMI Eingang der Navi schlicht nicht mehr als 60 Hz liefern?


----------



## Blechdesigner (4. März 2020)

Klar kann der mehr, also der HDMI-Ausgang der NAvi, ist ja nen HDMI2.0b.
Betreibe meine an einem Samsung TV mit 2560x1444@120Hz via HDMI.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. März 2020)

Also liegts am Kabel??


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

Gerade meinen ersten Crash mit der RX gehabt. Gleich am zweiten Tag. Hoffentlich häuft sich das nicht, wenn ich mit der Karte arbeiten muss...

```
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: RadeonSoftware.exe, Version: 10.1.2.1788, Zeitstempel: 0x5e56fc17
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: ntdll.dll, Version: 10.0.18362.657, Zeitstempel: 0x64d10ee0
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000374
Fehleroffset: 0x00000000000f92a9
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x3f8c
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d5f252457aeea3
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\RadeonSoftware.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Berichtskennung: c73cc837-0509-4077-a777-7c54f6cdb3ff
Vollständiger Name des fehlerhaften Pakets: 
Anwendungs-ID, die relativ zum fehlerhaften Paket ist:
```

Edit: 
* WoT enCore Benchmark -> Crash
* OpenCL Stresstest -> Crash


```
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: WorldOfTanksEnCoreLauncher.exe, Version: 0.2.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x5da57ab6
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: amdxn32.dll, Version: 8.14.10.53, Zeitstempel: 0x5e56fe30
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x0004a753
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x37c4
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d5f2557978645c
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: D:\Games\World_of_Tanks_enCore_RT\WorldOfTanksEnCoreLauncher.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\u0352262.inf_amd64_5771e42c4840fa20\B352258\amdxn32.dll
Berichtskennung: 8a4a41f2-d7b2-4454-ba71-004cb41935f7
Vollständiger Name des fehlerhaften Pakets: 
Anwendungs-ID, die relativ zum fehlerhaften Paket ist:
```

AMD ist ne Bastelbude, mehr sag ich dazu nicht.


----------



## wuchzael (4. März 2020)

Du brauchst höchstwahrscheinlich einen aktiven Displayport zu DVI Adapter, weil dein Monitor die 120Hz nur über DVI kann. Die kosten etwas mehr und manchmal kriegst du am Bildschirm dann trotzdem eine Fehlermeldung "falsches Kabel". Kumpel kann diese aber z.B. einfach wegdrücken.

Grüße!


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

Assassin's Creed Odyssey-> Crash. 


```
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: Radeonsoftware.exe, Version: 10.1.2.1788, Zeitstempel: 0x5e56fc17
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: ntdll.dll, Version: 10.0.18362.657, Zeitstempel: 0x64d10ee0
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000374
Fehleroffset: 0x00000000000f92a9
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x4148
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d5f255ba31ed6d
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Radeonsoftware.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll
Berichtskennung: 8ec93be6-0a20-4816-8d1b-c8a640d60a33
Vollständiger Name des fehlerhaften Pakets: 
Anwendungs-ID, die relativ zum fehlerhaften Paket ist:
```


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. März 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Du brauchst höchstwahrscheinlich einen aktiven Displayport zu DVI Adapter, weil dein Monitor die 120Hz nur über DVI kann. Die kosten etwas mehr und manchmal kriegst du am Bildschirm dann trotzdem eine Fehlermeldung "falsches Kabel". Kumpel kann diese aber z.B. einfach wegdrücken.
> 
> Grüße!



Aktiv braucht man doch nur wenn man einen analogen zu digitalen Anschluss wandeln möchte aber DVI-D ist doch soweit ich weiß komplett digital??


----------



## Ralle@ (4. März 2020)

@gaussmath

Tut mir leid für dich aber eine Bastelbude ist AMD bei weiten nicht.
Weder die Radeon Seven noch die 5700 XT Nitro + machen bei uns in irgendeiner Weise Probleme. Gerade mein Rechner müsste Probleme ohne Ende machen, der hat schon eine Vega 64, 1080 TI, Radeon Seven und 2080 TI gesehen.
Treiber deinstalliere ich nie, kommt die Seven rein, wird der AMD Treiber geladen, hob ich Bock auf die 2080 TI, wird der Nvidia Treiber geladen.

Die Probleme die die Nitro + gemacht hat, war in Verbindung mit einem DisplayPort Kabel, mit so einen Amazon Basic Kabel, läuft die Karte.
Die Seven wollte am Anfang nicht so richtig mit meinen Mainboard, das regelte dann ein neues Bios fürs Mainboard.
Bei der 2080 TI waren die ersten Treiber schlecht, Crash to Desktop bei vielen meiner Games.

Das ist aber alles nicht so wild, ich kaufe mir die Hardware immer ganz am Anfang und rechne daher immer mit Problemen. Nach paar Treibern legt sich das ganze meistens, die 5700 XT war am einfachsten, eingebaut und seitdem läuft das Teil wie ein Uhrwerk.
Aber so macht jeder seine Erfahrungen.


----------



## wuchzael (4. März 2020)

Geht aber scheinbar in dem Fall nicht ohne, wie es scheint. Zumindest ist mir kein Fall bekannt. Und selbst mit dem aktiven Adapter klappt es nicht immer... 

Grüße!


----------



## gaussmath (4. März 2020)

Was mache ich jetzt? Geht die Karte retour? Ich brauche ne AMD Karte zum proggen! F*ck!



Ralle@ schrieb:


> @gaussmath
> 
> Tut mir leid für dich aber eine Bastelbude ist AMD bei weiten nicht.



AMD kriegt von mir den Titel "Bastelbude des Jahres."


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. März 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Geht aber scheinbar in dem Fall nicht ohne, wie es scheint. Zumindest ist mir kein Fall bekannt. Und selbst mit dem aktiven Adapter klappt es nicht immer...
> 
> Grüße!



Uff danke aber dann mach ich mal nen Thread auf keine Lust mich in den Anschluss Quatsch reinzulesen oder hunderte Kabel zu bestellen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Uff danke aber dann mach ich mal nen Thread auf keine Lust mich in den Anschluss Quatsch reinzulesen oder hunderte Kabel zu bestellen.


Haste meine Nachricht bekommen? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht irgendjemand weiterhelfen? Ich hab jetzt seit 2 Tagen meine Navi Karte welche ja keinen DVI Anschluss mehr hat. Nun habe ich hier noch einen alten 120 Hz Monitor stehen und kriege es einfach nicht hin den mit 120 Hz anzusteuern. Vorher mit der RX480 über DVI-D kein Problem. Jetzt habe ich mir auf Amazon ein Kabel bestellt (DVI-D zu HDMI) welches aber auch keine Einstellung zulässt?? Kann der HDMI Eingang der Navi schlicht nicht mehr als 60 Hz liefern?



Keine Chance. Du wirst damit leben müssen das dein Monitor nur noch mit 60 Hz läuft. Alle Adapter machen nur 60 Hz. Außer die mit aktiver Schaltung drin. Kosten aber bis 50 Euro und erzeugen etwas Input lag.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste meine Nachricht bekommen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Jop hab ich bin aber zz. ganz glücklich wies läuft trotzdem danke!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Jop hab ich bin aber zz. ganz glücklich wies läuft trotzdem danke!


Dann nicht [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Gerade meinen ersten Crash mit der RX gehabt. Gleich am zweiten Tag. Hoffentlich häuft sich das nicht, wenn ich mit der Karte arbeiten muss...
> 
> ```
> Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: RadeonSoftware.exe, Version: 10.1.2.1788, Zeitstempel: 0x5e56fc17
> ...


Warst du wenigstens so schlau das System vorher neu aufzusetzen? Falls nicht dann mach es mal.


gaussmath schrieb:


> Was mache ich jetzt? Geht die Karte retour? Ich brauche ne AMD Karte zum proggen! F*ck!
> 
> 
> 
> AMD kriegt von mir den Titel "Bastelbude des Jahres."


vllt sollten wir dir den Titel geben, weist ja wo der Fehler meistens sitzt.


----------



## Cleriker (4. März 2020)

> Was mache ich jetzt?



Aufhören zu heulen? Setz dich damit auseinander. Finde heraus was bei deinem System die Probleme verursacht und behebe sie. Schon kannst du wieder deinem Hobby nachgehen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was mache ich jetzt?



Auf die Antworten zu dieser rhetorischen Frage war ich wirklich gespannt. 

Und die Antworten kamen prompt wie erwartet...



drstoecker schrieb:


> vllt sollten wir dir den Titel geben, weist ja wo der Fehler meistens sitzt.



Also ist es mal wieder die Schuld der anderen, z.B. meine,  aber nicht AMD's Verantwortung für ihre Softwarequalität. Das kam wirklich überraschend. 

Aber das Highlight ist das hier.


Cleriker schrieb:


> Aufhören zu heulen? Setz dich damit  auseinander. Finde heraus was bei deinem System die Probleme verursacht  und behebe sie.



User, die einfach nur ihre Hardware normal einsetzen wollen, sind halt Weicheier. Richtig Männer basteln so lange an dem Kram rum, bis es läuft. Ach was, sie stecken die Crashes und Blackscreens einfach weg ohne zu jammern.


----------



## LordEliteX (5. März 2020)

Also ich muss auch sagen das die Software Qualität nicht die beste ist / wahr.

Jetzt mit 20.2.2 läuft bei mir fast alles reibungslos. Obwohl mein Uv Profil mal wieder nicht lädt. Aber den Aufwand den man betreiben muss ist schon enorm. Man sieht ja auch an den patchnotes das jedes mal sehr viel behoben worden ist. Also zu sagen das dass Problem vor dem Rechner sitzt finde ich nicht korrekt.


----------



## Tukuman (5. März 2020)

Habe jetzt auch mal den aktuellen Treiber probiert, aber mit dem neuen Wattman kriege ich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit meiner Founder 5700XT nur mehr auf knapp 1200 RPM runter, mit dem alten Treiber 19.11.3 (läuft seit Monaten ohne Probleme) bekam ich sie auf 700 RPM.
700 RPM lautlos, 1200 RPM leichtes Rauschen, nervt nach der Stille und ich bin wieder auf den alten Treiber, AMD great Job


----------



## openSUSE (5. März 2020)

Und wieder einmal funzt meine Navi einwandfrei.


----------



## gaussmath (5. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal funzt meine Navi einwandfrei.



Überall hört man von Problemen. Ich kann das aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung bestätigen, aber bei einigen Leuten hier läuft auf wundersame Weise immer alles töfte. Niiieee Probleme.... Sorry, das kauf ich euch nicht ab.


----------



## Killakebab (5. März 2020)

Ich bin von einer 1060 zu der Red Devil 5700 XT gekommen, die Leistung ist schön, aber die Treiber.. bekannt. Ich habe tatsächlich unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, was Blackscreens und Freezes angeht. Besonders bei Overwatch und The Outer World habe ich einen kurzzeitigen schwarzen Bildschirm. Bei Overwatch selten auch mal einfach einen Freeze, dafür bei Outer World öfter auftretende Blackscreens. Interessanterweise ist bei Sea of Thieves alles gut, die Graka ist auch zu ~90% ausgelastet und nicht wärmer als 85°C. 
Ich werde die nächste Zeit mal ein paar Tipps ausprobieren, zb auch den Treiber nochmal komplett neu zu installieren und die Specs anzupassen (Spannung, Kühlung etc..) 

Zur Vollständigkeit:
CPU: R5 3600
Board: Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 CL14
NT: Bequiet PP11 500W
Graka: 5700 XT Red Devil
Case: NZXT H440


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Überall hört man von Problemen. Ich kann das aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung bestätigen, aber bei einigen Leuten hier läuft auf wundersame Weise immer alles töfte. Niiieee Probleme.... Sorry, das kauf ich euch nicht ab.



Erst Jammern das man die Schuld auf den User schiebt und dann selbst mal frei aus dem Bauch Unterstellungen betreiben. Was soll das?

Der neue hier ist wohl mal wieder Doppelaccount Nr. 876
Peinlich was manche Leute für einen Aufwand betreiben für so nen Stuss....


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2020)

Killakebab schrieb:


> Ich bin von einer 1060 zu der Red Dragon 5700 XT gekommen, die Leistung ist schön, aber die Treiber.. bekannt. Ich habe tatsächlich unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, was Blackscreens und Freezes angeht. Besonders bei Overwatch und The Outer World habe ich einen kurzzeitigen schwarzen Bildschirm. Bei Overwatch selten auch mal einfach einen Freeze, dafür bei Outer World öfter auftretende Blackscreens. Interessanterweise ist bei Sea of Thieves alles gut, die Graka ist auch zu ~90% ausgelastet und nicht wärmer als 85°C.
> Ich werde die nächste Zeit mal ein paar Tipps ausprobieren, zb auch den Treiber nochmal komplett neu zu installieren und die Specs anzupassen (Spannung, Kühlung etc..)
> 
> Zur Vollständigkeit:
> ...



Hast du Software im Hintergrund laufen? Synapse, Afterburner oder ähnliches?


----------



## TJW65 (5. März 2020)

Mein Gott,
ist es denn alles so schwer?
Ja, meinetwegen hat eine nicht zu geringe Zahl der User Probleme.
Ich hatte selber ein paar. Die ließen sich aber allesamt durch mein eigenes Handeln beheben.
Einfach mal die standard Dinger hier durcharbeiten (sollten mittlerweile genug hier gepredigt haben) und *meistens* funktionierts dann. Das sind zumindest *meine* Erfahrungen mit der Navi die ich hier habe. Ich will nicht sagen dass die Arbeit das ist, womit ich mir die Zeitvertreiben wollte aber es ging. Und ich erwarte auch nicht dass sich jetzt für jeden jedes Problem hier and dieser Stelle lösen lässt (was sehr Bedauernswert ist). Genau so wenig sollte irgendjemand hier versuchen die Schuld ausschließlich dem Nutzer oder AMD zu zuschieben. Wenn der Nutzer sich zu genüge mit seinen möglichen Fehlerquellen beschäftigt hat. Dann...dann kann man die Diskussion sachlich anleiern, aber doch bitte nicht so wie sie hier gerade geführt wird. 
So das war mein Senf zu der Debatte 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Überall hört man von Problemen. Ich kann das aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung bestätigen, aber bei einigen Leuten hier läuft auf wundersame Weise immer alles töfte. Niiieee Probleme.... Sorry, das kauf ich euch nicht ab.



Ich hab auch keine Probleme mit meiner Navi und die läuft seit Release ohne auch nur ein einziges Problem jemals gehabt zu haben. Was jetzt? Bestimmt glaubst du das wieder nicht 
Kann dir von mir aus nen 24h Video abfilmen, in dem ich 10 verschiedene Games zocke, oder keine Ahnung was auch immer du haben willst um zu glauben, dass ich keine Probleme habe.

@asshat bitte geh aus diesem Thread raus. Deine einzige Motivation irgendwas zu schreiben ist Provokation, sonst nichts. Kann hier niemand gebrauchen. 
Wer ein "XDDDDD" in der Signatur hat, nicht mal grundlegende Rechtschreibung beherrscht und nicht sachlich bleiben kann, den kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen. 

@Rest macht euch keinen Kopf, der ist nur aufgetaucht, weil die Sperre schon um ist.


----------



## Elistaer (5. März 2020)

@gaussmath ich hab auch keine Probleme, hast du die Founders oder Custom Karte der Navi 10. Kann dir auch mal meine Einstellungen schicken hatten ja bei Wolfenstein 0 Probleme und auch Metro 1440p kein einziger Grafik Fehler. 

Selbst mein VRam ist im Takt nach unten gegangen obwohl ich 2 unterschiedliche Monitore nutze. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Killakebab (5. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du Software im Hintergrund laufen? Synapse, Afterburner oder ähnliches?



Von denen keine. Meistens tatsächlich Browser oder Discord, eventuell wird OBS dazu kommen. Aber sonst eigentlich keine großartige Software. Zählt iCue dazu?


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2020)

Killakebab schrieb:


> Von denen keine. Meistens tatsächlich Browser oder Discord, eventuell wird OBS dazu kommen. Aber sonst eigentlich keine großartige Software. Zählt iCue dazu?



Deaktiviere mal testweise alle. Ja auch Icue zählt dazu.


----------



## drstoecker (5. März 2020)

Endlich wieder Ruhe hier!


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. März 2020)

Hahaha es hat echt nur 1 Tag gedauert 
Echt ein Wahnsinns Typ. Man muss sich mal anschauen in wie vielen Threads er nur heute rum gehatet hat.


----------



## Killakebab (5. März 2020)

iCue lief nicht aktiv, auch Discord nicht.  Nur die XBox App (weil notwendig) und ein simples Browserfenster. Trotzdem kam es 2 mal zum kurzzeitigen Blackscreen während Sea of Thieves.  Ich möchte eigentlich auch die Karte behalten  aber einfacher war es mit Nvidia schon..


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hahaha es hat echt nur 1 Tag gedauert [emoji38]
> Echt ein Wahnsinns Typ. Man muss sich mal anschauen in wie vielen Threads er nur heute rum gehatet hat.


Junge ging der mir aufn Sac...... [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2020)

Killakebab schrieb:


> iCue lief nicht aktiv, auch Discord nicht.  Nur die XBox App (weil notwendig) und ein simples Browserfenster. Trotzdem kam es 2 mal zum kurzzeitigen Blackscreen während Sea of Thieves.  Ich möchte eigentlich auch die Karte behalten  aber einfacher war es mit Nvidia schon..



Hmmm dein Fall ist jetzt in dem unnützen geschwubbel in den Hintergrund geraten. Hast du mal meine Liste durchgearbeitet?  Ich kann leider nicht verlinken, mein Lappi ist in Reparatur. Kann das mal jemand hier übernehmen für mich.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. März 2020)

> Kann das mal jemand hier übernehmen für mich.


Navi 5700 Blackscreen, Crash, Framedrops. Workaround.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Junge ging der mir aufn Sac...... [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Der tobt sich jetzt in CB Forum aus. Naja besser da als hier. Wundert mich immer das die Leute die dann vermeintlich sachlich was hier posten sich an allem stören aber solche Protagonisten dann geflissentlich übersehen.


----------



## wuchzael (5. März 2020)

Und der Bockmist der geschrieben wurde bleibt auch meistens stehen. Ist "zu nahe am Thema" und muss deshalb nicht gelöscht werden. 

Wirklich schade sowas. 

Auch so Blödsinn von renommierten Usern, die offenbar ein mangelhaftes System betreiben und andere dann als Lügner bezeichnen, weil bei denen Navi problemlos funzt. Sowas finde ich ziemlich schwach. 

Grüße


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. März 2020)

Hier stand quatsch


----------



## INU.ID (5. März 2020)

*So, im Nachgang mussten leider noch einige (16) Beiträge entfernt werden, darunter leider auch ein paar eigentlich "saubere" Antworten auf diese Beiträge. Nur damit sich keiner wundert. *


----------



## Cleriker (5. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Auf die Antworten zu dieser rhetorischen Frage war ich wirklich gespannt.
> 
> Und die Antworten kamen prompt wie erwartet...
> 
> ...



Und wieder übertreibst du. Hat dich jemand als Mädchen/Frau betitelt? Du bringst Aussagen rein die niemand getätigt hat. "Hardware einfach normal nutzen..." Ja was ist denn einfach normal? Ich hatte bisher etliche Karten aus beiden Lagern und "normal" ist, dass es immer mal zickereiem und kleinere Schwierigkeiten (ungleich Probleme) gibt. 
Die kommen und gehen, ganz egal ob Nvidia, AMD, Radeon, geforce, oder Quadro. Alle zicken mal, alle verweigern sich mal, alle laufen mal tadellos.

Manchen fehlt mMn einfach die Ruhe und das Verständnis, die Erfahrung um objektiv zu urteilen ob es wirklich Probleme gibt, oder einfach nur Schwierigkeiten.

So als ob man am Busbahnhof steht und gerade als eigentlich der gewünschte Bus kommen soll wird angezeigt er fällt aus. Ist das ein Problem? Wenn man einen wirklich wichtigen Termin hat vielleicht. Will man nur mal wo hin, ganz belanglos, kein Problem. Hat man den Termin jedoch, wird man schnell nervös, sauer, reagiert über. Dann brüllt man eventuell herum und schimpft, bemerkt aber nicht, dass noch eine andere Linie mit dem gleichen Ziel nur eine Minute später kommt. Man denkt man hätte ein Problem, hat aber gar keines. 
Hier so ähnlich. Ein Spiel läuft nicht wenn nebenher Chrome mit YouTube läuft? Kein Thema. Anderen Browser nebenher nutzen für diesen speziellen Fall, entspannt zurücklehnen und auf ein Treiberupdate warten. Problem? Wohl kaum. Schwierigkeiten? Schon eher. 

Du musst dich nicht immer gleich angegriffen fühlen. Dafür musst du aber was zugeben... und zwar, dass wenn einige Probleme haben, viele aber nicht, es nicht einfach (ausschließlich) nur am Treiber liegen kann. Dann muss schon mehr zusammenkommen. 

Dass du daraus ein: Der Cleriker will nur AMD schönreden machst ist albern. Ich ziehe einfach nur nicht gleich mit dem Mob und der Fackel los, wenn ich zweifel an der Ursache habe.

Edit
Mal was anderes und diesmal auch zu Navi:
Ich habe heute mit einem User gesprochen der eine XFX DD hatte und diese eingeschickt hat. Weil sofort angeblich nur eine Referenz lieferbar war, hat er die genommen und angeblich schlagartig keine Schwierigkeiten mehr, trotz gleichem Treiber und nichts weiter verändert. 
Gibt's hier zufällig jemanden der eine custom hat und Schwierigkeiten und der eine Referenz hat, oder organisieren kann um das mal zu überprüfen? Das wäre echt interessant.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (5. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> So .....oder gab es heute wieder versteckte Windows Updates? In der Ereigniss Anzeige hatte ich genau zu diesen zwei Abstürzen eine Kritisch Kernal 41 Meldung was ja eher Richtung CPU oder Ram betrifft oder liege ich da falsch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne da wird lediglich angezeigt das der pc nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde, das lässt nicht speziell auf was bestimmtes schließen.


INU.ID schrieb:


> *So, im Nachgang mussten leider noch einige (16) Beiträge entfernt werden, darunter leider auch ein paar eigentlich "saubere" Antworten auf diese Beiträge. Nur damit sich keiner wundert. *


Gut das wir hier einen Hausmeister haben!


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. März 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Ne da wird lediglich angezeigt das der pc nicht ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde, das lässt nicht speziell auf was bestimmtes schließen.
> 
> Gut das wir hier einen Hausmeister haben!



Ja was würdest du sagen wenns jetzt läuft sollte alles ok sein, vl. Ram Training weil der Rechner vom Strom weg war?


----------



## openSUSE (6. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> ... aber bei einigen Leuten hier läuft auf wundersame Weise immer alles töfte. Niiieee Probleme.... Sorry, das kauf ich euch nicht ab.


Lügt Steven Walton (@hardware unboxed) weil er auf mehreren Systemen (privat auch mehrere Monate an verschiedenen FamilienPCs) mit dem Treiber keine wirklichen Probleme hat/hatte?
Aber was du für einer bist zeigst du hier immer deutlicher.

EDIT:
Treiber ist jetzt WHQL.


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Aber was du für einer bist zeigst du hier immer deutlicher.



Einer der die Dinge kritisch hinterfragt? Ja, das stimmt.  Steven Walton ist letztlich nur eine Person, bzw. sein Team wird sehr wahrscheinlich die Testsysteme auf immer die gleiche Weise aufsetzen, so dass die Risikodiversifikation fehlt.  Die Community bringt das hingegen selbstverständlich mit. Daher dann auch dann ganzen Berichte über Fehler und Abstürze.

Mal abgesehen davon, schau' dir die letzte Bugfix-Liste an. Hast du doch selbst gepostet. Lügt die etwa? 

Hohe Softwarequalität heißt eben auch, die unwahrscheinlichen Fehler abzufangen und verünftig zu handlen. Dafür fehlen AMD einfach die Ressourcen und das richtige Qualitätsmanagement. Die Treiberabteilung der RTG ist ne Bastelbude. Deswegen gab's ja auch den Gauß'schen Award.


----------



## Killakebab (6. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmmm dein Fall ist jetzt in dem unnützen geschwubbel in den Hintergrund geraten. Hast du mal meine Liste durchgearbeitet?  Ich kann leider nicht verlinken, mein Lappi ist in Reparatur. Kann das mal jemand hier übernehmen für mich.



Kam ich leider noch nicht zu, habe ich aber schon offen  Was ich nicht angegeben hatte, ich benutzte den aktuellsten Treiber, den 20.2.2.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. März 2020)

QM ist bei Computerhardware (die mit Software arbeitet) eben auch echt schwierig, aufgrund der mannigfaltigen Vielfalt an Komponenten und Kombinationen....
Dazu kommen die Variablen Betriebssystem + Person die vor dem PC sitzt hinzu. Und gerade letzteres ist ist fast unmöglich nachzubilden. Daher ist Nvidia in einigen Dingen auch deutlich restriktiver was die Settings angeht als AMD. Das macht die Sache eben einfacher zu managen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. März 2020)

Killakebab schrieb:


> Kam ich leider noch nicht zu, habe ich aber schon offen  Was ich nicht angegeben hatte, ich benutzte den aktuellsten Treiber, den 20.2.2.



Was du schon mal schnell ausprobieren könntest wäre die Spannung im niedrig frequenten Bereich etwas anzuheben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Screen noch aus nem alten Treiber)
Da wo die Pfeile sind die Kurve einfach hochziehen, sodass du ne Gerade hast. 
Es könnte schon was bringen, sind nur 2 Klicks.
Hast du ne Red Devil oder Red Dragon? In deinem Beitrag stand beides


----------



## openSUSE (6. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Einer der die Dinge kritisch hinterfragt? Ja, das stimmt.  Steven Walton ist letztlich nur eine Person, bzw. sein Team wird sehr wahrscheinlich die Testsysteme auf immer die gleiche Weise aufsetzen, so dass die Risikodiversifikation fehlt.  Die Community bringt das hingegen selbstverständlich mit. Daher dann auch dann ganzen Berichte über Fehler und Abstürze.



Du redest als Hobbyist so gekünzelt schlau daher, das ist echt schon lächerlich.
Mir glaubst du nicht wenn ich sage:


openSUSE schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal funzt meine Navi einwandfrei.


aber dann schreibst du 


> sein Team wird sehr wahrscheinlich die Testsysteme auf immer die gleiche Weise aufsetzen, so dass die Risikodiversifikation fehlt.


Also bei meinem System glaubst du es nicht WEIL?
Ich halte mich an Fakten und dazu zählen nunmal keine "Angaben" von zum Teil öfter einmal gesperrten UserAccounts oder "1 Beitrags Accounts" die sich ähnlicher/gleicher Ausdrucksweise bedienen.

Wie stellst du die "Risikodiversifikation" (Kontext bezogen ist der Begriff natürlich total daneben gegriffen) für DEIN System sicher?
Wenn ich mir mal einige Beiträge anschaue wo speziell Navi ohne wirkliche Probleme läuft, dann scheint es bei den "1a ok NaviSystemen" an Diversität auch nicht zu mangeln.


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> QM ist bei Computerhardware (die mit Software arbeitet) eben auch echt schwierig, aufgrund der mannigfaltigen Vielfalt an Komponenten und Kombinationen....
> Dazu kommen die Variablen Betriebssystem + Person die vor dem PC sitzt hinzu. Und gerade letzteres ist ist fast unmöglich nachzubilden. Daher ist Nvidia in einigen Dingen auch deutlich restriktiver was die Settings angeht als AMD. Das macht die Sache eben einfacher zu managen.



Und Treiber unter Windows zu entwickeln ist wie ne Wurzelbehandlung beim Zahnarzt, eher schlimmer. Ein Unternehmen muss viel investieren in die Entwicklung, damit das wirklich gut wird.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ja was würdest du sagen wenns jetzt läuft sollte alles ok sein, vl. Ram Training weil der Rechner vom Strom weg war?


Wie taktet deine xt jetzt genau.... Bei welcher Spannung real anliegend? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mal einige Beiträge anschaue wo speziell Navi ohne wirkliche Probleme läuft, dann scheint es bei den "1a ok NaviSystemen" an Diversität auch nicht zu mangeln.



Und deswegen kauf ich euch das ja auch nicht ab.  Diversität passt hier übrigens als Begriff sehr gut, wenn man es "Vielfalt" oder "viele verschiedene Systeme" interpretiert. Hätte ich stattdessen Risikostreuung geschrieben, hättest du vermutlich die gleiche Diskreditierung angesetzt, weil dir meine Kritik an AMD nicht in den Kram passt. 



openSUSE schrieb:


> Du redest als Hobbyist so gekünzelt schlau daher, das ist echt schon lächerlich.



Ich bin kein Spiele- oder Treiberentwickler, aber dennoch ein professioneller Entwickler mit über 10 Jahren Berufserfahrung. Was machst du eigentlich?


----------



## openSUSE (6. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Und deswegen kauf ich euch das ja auch nicht ab.  Diversität passt hier übrigens als Begriff sehr gut, wenn man es "Vielfalt" oder "viele verschiedene Systeme" interpretiert. Hätte ich stattdessen Risikostreuung geschrieben, hättest du vermutlich die gleiche Diskreditierung angesetzt, weil dir meine Kritik an AMD nicht in den Kram passt.


Deine "Kritik an AMD" interessiert mich nicht, sie ist mir vollkommen latte.
Natürlich passt der Begriff "Diversität" sehr gut, deswegen verwende ich den ja. Und "Diversität" wird als Begründung (vereinfacht: geht vs geht nicht) IMMER in beide Richtungen "wirken", denk mal darüber nach.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dir durch, ernst nehmen kann ich dich nicht mehr.


----------



## Killakebab (6. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was du schon mal schnell ausprobieren könntest wäre die Spannung im niedrig frequenten Bereich etwas anzuheben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, echt? Ich hab die Red Devil. 100%   Ja das probiere ich nachher mal.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. März 2020)

Killakebab schrieb:


> Oh, echt? Ich hab die Red Devil. 100%   Ja das probiere ich nachher mal.


Wenn du willst kannst du in dem Zug auch direkt ein UV Setting probieren. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links in der Kurve siehst du ja die 6 Werte für Spannung/Takt. 
Mein Chip ist leider ziemlich mies, was aber bedeutet, dass dieses Setting bei dir auf jeden Fall laufen wird. Hab bis jetzt jedenfalls noch keine Karte gesehen, bei der es nicht läuft. 
Du kannst die Werte einfach so übernehmen. Optimieren kann man die danach. Erstmal gucken ob UV und ein Anheben der Kurve deine Probleme behebt.


----------



## Larsson92 (6. März 2020)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem neuen AMD Treiber und FPS in Spielen?

Ich habe laut Radeon Einstellungen jetzt im Schnitte 2FPS mehr in Apex Legends. Ingame zeigt die Anzeige jedoch deutlich weniger FPS als vorher an.
Ich rede von Adrenalin Version 20.1.3 und 20.2.1

Der Benchmark in Assassins Creed Odyssey sagt folgendes:
1920x1080
i5-6600k, 4,5GHz
16GB 3200er CL 16
5700 XT in der Sapphire Nitro Special Edition

FPS Schnitt: 62 -> 63
min. FPS: 19 -> 26
max. FPS: 89 -> 88
Frames insgesamt:  3666 -> 3892

Bis auf max. FPS habe ich also bessere Frames, gerade im min. Bereich.

Edit:

Habe den VRAM nun von 1,8GHz auf 1,9GHz übertaktet.

FPS Schnitt: 63 -> 62
min. FPS: 26 -> 21
max. FPS: 89 -> 95
Frames insgesamt: 3892 -> 3889


----------



## TJW65 (6. März 2020)

Heyho,

mir ist gerade aufgefallen das mein VRAM im Idle immer hoch und runter taktet. 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass das bei älteren Versionen (aktuell 20.2.2) nicht der fall war.
Kann das Jemand in irgendeiner Hinsicht bestätigen. Stören tut's mich jetzt akut nicht aber....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
TJW65


----------



## Larsson92 (6. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> mir ist gerade aufgefallen das mein VRAM im Idle immer hoch und runter taktet.
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass das bei älteren Versionen (aktuell 20.2.2) nicht der fall war.
> ...



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, aber meine Karte hat den VRAM auch bei 1800MHz laufen, vielleicht sehe ich deshalb nichts.


----------



## gaussmath (6. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich mit dir durch, ernst nehmen kann ich dich nicht mehr.



Anstatt persönlich zu werden, kannst du mal lieber deine Energie dafür aufwenden, mit bei der Integration von AGS und ADL in CX zu helfen. Ich denke jedenfalls, dass du auch ein Entwickler bist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. März 2020)

> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem neuen AMD Treiber und FPS in Spielen?
> 
> Ich habe laut Radeon Einstellungen jetzt im Schnitte 2FPS mehr in Apex  Legends. Ingame zeigt die Anzeige jedoch deutlich weniger FPS als vorher  an.
> Ich rede von Adrenalin Version 20.1.3 und 20.2.1


Du redest hier von Werten von 1-2 FPS. 
Das nennt man Messunsicherheit und nicht Leistungsverlust/Steigerung 
Also beim besten Willen, bei so winzigen Änderungen kannst du dir nicht mal sicher sein, dass sich überhaupt was geändert hat. 
Könnte einfach nur ne Messtoleranz sein. Wenn du den Benchmark nicht gerade 1000x wiederholt hast, sehe ich hier ehrlich gesagt gar nichts. 
N Benchmark ist doch nie exakt gleich, son Ingame Benchmark weicht immer um einige FPS ab. Wenn du jetzt irgendwo n Wert über 10, oder 15 FPS mehr/weniger hättest dann okay. Aber bei 1-2 FPS? Das ist nichts. 


> mir ist gerade aufgefallen das mein VRAM im Idle immer hoch und runter taktet.
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass das bei älteren Versionen (aktuell 20.2.2) nicht der fall war.
> Kann das Jemand in irgendeiner Hinsicht bestätigen. Stören tut's mich jetzt akut nicht aber....


Kann ich bestätigen. Ist bei mir aber schon seit etlichen Treibern so. Konstant auf 200MHz hängt der eigentlich nie.


----------



## Paul36 (6. März 2020)

So, die Saphire Pulse wurde nun auf den Ghetto Mod umgerüstet.
Fazit: Die besten 20 € und 20 Minuten , die ich seit langem investiert habe.
Ich habe hier leider keine Messinstrumente, die Lautstärke hat sich jedoch gefühlt halbiert und die Karte ist nun endlich silent.
Temperaturen haben sich ebenfalls verbessert. Chip ca.  7-8 C, Übergangstemp ca. 5-6 C weniger im Heaven 4k




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killakebab (6. März 2020)

Kurve ist nun angehoben, ich schaue direkt mal, ob sich etwas verbessert hat.


----------



## Larsson92 (6. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Du redest hier von Werten von 1-2 FPS.
> Das nennt man Messunsicherheit und nicht Leistungsverlust/Steigerung
> Also beim besten Willen, bei so winzigen Änderungen kannst du dir nicht mal sicher sein, dass sich überhaupt was geändert hat.
> Könnte einfach nur ne Messtoleranz sein. Wenn du den Benchmark nicht gerade 1000x wiederholt hast, sehe ich hier ehrlich gesagt gar nichts.
> N Benchmark ist doch nie exakt gleich, son Ingame Benchmark weicht immer um einige FPS ab. Wenn du jetzt irgendwo n Wert über 10, oder 15 FPS mehr/weniger hättest dann okay. Aber bei 1-2 FPS? Das ist nichts.



War doch nur der Einstieg in meinen Beitrag


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2020)

Paul36 schrieb:


> So, die Saphire Pulse wurde nun auf den Ghetto Mod umgerüstet.
> Fazit: Die besten 20 € und 20 Minuten , die ich seit langem investiert habe.
> Ich habe hier leider keine Messinstrumente, die Lautstärke hat sich jedoch gefühlt halbiert und die Karte ist nun endlich silent.
> Temperaturen haben sich ebenfalls verbessert. Chip ca.  7-8 C, Übergangstemp ca. 5-6 C weniger im Heaven 4k
> ...



Sieht super aus 

Wo genau hast du die Lüfter befestigt?


----------



## blautemple (6. März 2020)

Paul36 schrieb:


> So, die Saphire Pulse wurde nun auf den Ghetto Mod umgerüstet.
> Fazit: Die besten 20 € und 20 Minuten , die ich seit langem investiert habe.
> Ich habe hier leider keine Messinstrumente, die Lautstärke hat sich jedoch gefühlt halbiert und die Karte ist nun endlich silent.
> Temperaturen haben sich ebenfalls verbessert. Chip ca.  7-8 C, Übergangstemp ca. 5-6 C weniger im Heaven 4k
> ...



Ich bin mir gerade nicht so sicher ob der Kabelbinder an der Heatpipe eine gute Idee ist. Es gibt Heatpipes die mehrere hundert Grad heiß werden können.


----------



## Paul36 (6. März 2020)

Das ist ein guter Punkt, meine Binder waren leider ziemlich kurz.  2 der Kabelbinder sind momentan deshalb an der Heatpipe. Lt. Verpackung sind die Binder bis 240 Grad geeignet. 
Ich bestelle aber nochmal längere, dann bekomme ich das auch anders gelöst..
Aktuell sehen die aber noch ganz gut aus, nichts angeschmolzen und eben 1,5 h gespielt.
Soll aber nichts heißen..


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie taktet deine xt jetzt genau.... Bei welcher Spannung real anliegend?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



So wie vorher hat sich ja nicht geändert. Eingestellt sind 2090 bei 1100mV und bei ca. 1950 Mhz taktet sie bei 1040mV ins Powertarget. Gestern auch den ganzen Abend keinen Ausfall mehr gehabt.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Überall hört man von Problemen. Ich kann das aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung bestätigen, aber bei einigen Leuten hier läuft auf wundersame Weise immer alles töfte. Niiieee Probleme.... Sorry, das kauf ich euch nicht ab.


Nö hier läuft alles. RDR 2 macht manchmal Probelme kann ich aber reproduzieren. Liegt nicht am Treiber


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. März 2020)

Ich hab auch zwei Kollegen die von Problemen reden aber persönlich habe ich jetzt alles auf meiner Platte getestet und bis auf die zwei Standilder auf dem Desktop die sehr wahrscheinlich nicht von der Navi kommen kein Problem gehabt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> So wie vorher hat sich ja nicht geändert. Eingestellt sind 2090 bei 1100mV und bei ca. 1950 Mhz taktet sie bei 1040mV ins Powertarget. Gestern auch den ganzen Abend keinen Ausfall mehr gehabt.


Teste wirklich mal am bedt8mein Profil [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (6. März 2020)

Ihr habt mich jetzt auch an der Backe. 
Hab ein gutes Angebot gesehen, bin schwach geworden und musste die 980Ti jetzt in den Urlaub schicken. 
Läuft echt dufte, bin voll begeistert von dem Teil. 

Nur ein's, kriegt man den Lüffi im Leerlauf irgendwie unter die fix eingestellten ~1000Upm? 
Gibt's da 'nen versteckten Schalter den ich übersehe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich jetzt auch an der Backe.
> Hab ein gutes Angebot gesehen, bin schwach geworden und musste die 980Ti jetzt in den Urlaub schicken.
> Läuft echt dufte, bin voll begeistert von dem Teil.
> 
> ...



Zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Via MPT einstellen, meiner dreht mit 700 und ist dann unhörbar.
2.Genau diese Einstellung ins Bios flashen, willkommen im AMD Universum
RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool '-' BIOS'-'Eintraege anpassen, optimieren und noch stabiler uebertakten | Navi unlimited | igor sLAB

Wenn du ein stabiles Setting gefunden hast kannst du auch dein OC/UV in die Karte flashen, läuft wunderbar bei meiner.


----------



## Da_Obst (6. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zwei Möglichkeiten:
> 1. Via MPT einstellen, meiner dreht mit 700 und ist dann unhörbar.
> 2.Genau diese Einstellung ins Bios flashen, willkommen im AMD Universum
> RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool '-' BIOS'-'Eintraege anpassen, optimieren und noch stabiler uebertakten | Navi unlimited | igor sLAB
> ...



Großartig, dass mit dem MPT hat super funktioniert. Danke dir. 
Jetzt komme ich mal gut durch's Wochenende, am Montag sollte dann der Block für die Karte da sein. 
Dann werd ich mir vermutlich auch mal OC/UV genauer angucken.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (7. März 2020)

Hallo hier an die Experten, habe in meinem System eine RX 5700XT von Sapphire Nitro+, wie kann ich den da was einstellen bzw verbessern? Habe mich mit diesem Thema noch nicht auseinandergesetzt. Zwar viel gelesen, aber noch nichts ausprobiert. Trau mich da noch nicht so ganz ran.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Hallo hier an die Experten, habe in meinem System eine RX 5700XT von Sapphire Nitro+, wie kann ich den da was einstellen bzw verbessern? Habe mich mit diesem Thema noch nicht auseinandergesetzt. Zwar viel gelesen, aber noch nichts ausprobiert. Trau mich da noch nicht so ganz ran.


Hi, schön das du dich hier meldest, wir hatten ja schon drüben geschrieben 
Ich schreib dir jetzt mal was zum Thema UV wie versprochen. 
Vielleicht ist das ja auch für den ein oder anderen interessant, der sich ebenfalls noch nie damit auseinander gesetzt hat. 
Ich versuch es mal so einfach wie möglich zu erklären ohne großes drumherum reden. 

*Einführung:*
UV bedeutet Undervolting, das senken der Spannung. Das Ziel sind niedrigere Temperaturen, niedrigere Lautstärke und niedrigerer Verbrauch, bei so gut wie gleich bleibender Leistung. 
UV bei Navi funktioniert ganz einfach über den Treiber. 
Du gehst in den Treiber unter folgenden Menüpunkt *(Bild 1)*
Dort findest du dann eine Kurve aus Spannung (mV) und Takt (MHz) bei der du die maximalen Werte einstellen kannst. 

*Programme:*
Als nächstes lädst du dir die Programme GPU-Z runter sowie Superposition Benchmark. Mit den beiden Programmen kannst du testen ob dein eingestelltes Setting stabil läuft. 
Läuft es nicht stabil, wirst du einen Blackscreen bekommen. Dann musst du den PC vermutlich manuell abschalten, der Treiber wird resettet und alles ist wieder beim Alten.
Das ist eig auch schon das einzige was dabei passieren kann, ist nicht schlimm und völlig normal 

*Start Setting:*
Nun fangen wir mit dem Setting an. Der beste Bereich bei der Navi nach den meisten Erfahrungen hier liegt irgendwo zwischen 1050 mV und 1070mV
Der maximale Takt muss entsprechend der niedrigeren Spannung mit abgesenkt werden. Für den Anfang empfehle ich dir ein sehr stabiles Setting, was eigentlich überall laufen sollte *(Bild 2)*
In dem Bild siehst du unter der Kurve 6 Werte die du 1:1 so übernehmen kannst. Anschließend testest du das ganze jetzt auf Stabilität.

*EDIT 2020:* Die Adrenalin Treiber von 2020 scheinen generell bei den meisten mehr Takt zu zulassen als die älteren Treiber. Der Wert der Spannung sollte in etwa gleich bleiben, aber man könnte mit dem Takt auch etwas höher anfangen, bspw. bei 1960, oder 1965MHz.

*Testen:*
Starte GPU-Z. Geh auf die 3 Striche oben rechts, dann auf "Sensors", dann auf "highest". Damit siehst du die maximalen Werte. 
Starte Superposition Benchmark, stelle ihn ein auf "4k optimized". 
Den Treiber kannst du im Hintergrund offen lassen. 
Starte den Benchmark und lass ihn bis zum Ende durchlaufen. Wenn er durchläuft ohne Blackscreen, dann ist das Setting sehr wahrscheinlich stabil. 
Am Ende kannst du deine Daten gerne posten. Mach einen Screenshot von den Ergebnissen auf dem man GPU-Z sowie den Score usw sieht *(Bild 3)*

*Takt optimieren:
*Wenn das Setting stabil war, kannst du es optimieren. Du kannst entweder ausgehend von dem Setting versuchen mit der Spannung noch weiter runter zu kommen, oder mit dem maximalen Takt hochzugehen. Das Setting aus meinem Bild ist recht stabil, du wirst da also fast mit Sicherheit noch einiges nach oben gehen können mit dem Takt. Hochgehen würd ich in ca. ~6MHz Schritten (also beim maximalen Takt dann 1052MHz, 1058MHz, 1064MHz, usw). Nach jedem Schritt, lässt du den Benchmark einmal durchlaufen wie im Punkt "Testen" beschrieben und guckst ob es immer noch stabil bleibt. Sobald du irgendwann nen Blackscreen bekommst, gehst du wieder einen Schritt zurück und das ist dann dein optimaler Wert. 

*Spannung optimieren:*
 Wenn die eingestellten 1052mV (welche wie bereits erklärt effektiv 1056mV sind) aus meinem Bild bei dir sehr stabil sind, das heißt auch mit hohem Takt noch laufen, dann kannst du auch mit der Spannung noch weiter runter. Funktioniert in vordefinierten Schritten. Die Schritte im oben genannten optimalen Bereich liegen bei *1043mV, 1050mV, 1056mV. *Das sind die effektiven Werte die du haben kannst. Auf der Spannung ist ein Offset von 1-2mV drauf. Zusätzlich wird auf den nächsten Schritt aufgerundet. Das bedeutet wenn du z.B. 1052mV im Treiber einstellst, führt das Offset zu effektiv 1053-1054mV und durch das Aufrunden auf den nächsten Schritt also effektiv 1056mV. Such dir also den Spannungsschritt aus den du haben willst, und stelle ~4mV weniger ein als das. Wenn du deine optimale Spannung gefunden hast, dann kannst du wieder zum Punkt Takt optimieren springen. 

So ich hoffe, das war verständlich erklärt und ohne zu großes Fachwissen zu verstehen  
Falls du Fragen hast, einfach stellen 

Gruß,
David


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (7. März 2020)

Wenn er noch die Möglichkeit hat den 3DMark zu benutzen,  würde ich noch ganz klar Timespy empfehlen. Der stürzt schon ab während superposition noch lief. Außerdem hat sich the Division 2 in dx12 als sehr verlässlicher Stabilitätstest herausgestellt. 

Btw:
Ich bin aktuell ein Fehler in RDR2 auf der Spur. Hängt vielleicht mit dem AB zusammen. Kann heute Abend mehr sagen.  Grüße


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Wenn er noch die Möglichkeit hat den 3DMark zu benutzen,  würde ich noch ganz klar Timespy empfehlen. Der stürzt schon ab während superposition noch lief. Außerdem hat sich the Division 2 in dx12 als sehr verlässlicher Stabilitätstest herausgestellt.
> 
> Btw:
> Ich bin aktuell ein Fehler in RDR2 auf der Spur. Hängt vielleicht mit dem AB zusammen. Kann heute Abend mehr sagen.  Grüße


Ich habe auch ab und an das RDR2 abstürzt..... Spielfehler steht dann da... Der Treiber setzt sich nicht zurück.... Kann dann aber RDR2 so wieder starten... Also liegt nicht am Treiber [emoji4] mal öfter.... Mal gar nicht.... Was hast du für ein Problem mit RDR2? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Killakebab (7. März 2020)

@davidwigald11 gestern ein paar Stunden gespielt mit dem OC Bios und der Kurvenanpassung - bislang stabil, keine Ausfälle. Das wäre natürlcih super wenn es wirklich nur daran gelegen hat, auch wenn ich an sich gerne etwas weniger Verbrauch hätte. Aber ich behalte das im Auge, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (7. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich habe auch ab und an das RDR2 abstürzt..... Spielfehler steht dann da... Der Treiber setzt sich nicht zurück.... Kann dann aber RDR2 so wieder starten... Also liegt nicht am Treiber [emoji4] mal öfter.... Mal gar nicht.... Was hast du für ein Problem mit RDR2?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Das das Spiel mit einem Fehler abstürzt. Und zwar immer an der gleichen Stelle. Das hatte ich vor Jahren schon mal mit meiner Geforce in GTA5. Bis ich herausgefunden hatte das es am AB lag, vergingen Stunden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. März 2020)

Killakebab schrieb:


> @davidwigald11 gestern ein paar Stunden gespielt mit dem OC Bios und der Kurvenanpassung - bislang stabil, keine Ausfälle. Das wäre natürlcih super wenn es wirklich nur daran gelegen hat, auch wenn ich an sich gerne etwas weniger Verbrauch hätte. Aber ich behalte das im Auge, danke für den Tipp!


Den Verbrauch kannst du ja auch senken. Guck einfach mal 2 Beiträge hier drüber, da hab ich ne kleine Anleitung fürs UV geschrieben. Damit kriegst du den Verbrauch unter 200W definitiv.

Freut mich das es jetzt läuft. Gerade bei der Red Devil hab ich das Gefühl, dass die zu wenig Spannung bekommt beim runter takten, dein Fall bestätigt das mal wieder. Du bist nicht der erste der mit dem begradigen der Kurve und mit 2 Klicks die Probleme behebt. Eigentlich sollte jeder mit ner Navi der Blackscreens bekommt direkt erstmal die Kurve anheben.


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2020)

Ich hab mir auf meiner direkt mal angehobene Mindestspannungen geproggt.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (7. März 2020)

So ohne AB stürzt er nicht mehr an dieser Stelle ab. Vorher konnte ich nicht weiter zocken. Da er immer an dieser Stelle (Die Stelle am Poker - Dampfer) abgestürzt ist. Es lag also eindeutig am Afterburner.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. März 2020)

Um Afterburner nutze ich auch müsste das mal im Sumpf gegentesten. Da gibt es eine Stelle mit ein paar verfallenen Häusern. Dort liegt auch ein Schmuckkästchen. Wenn ich das große verfallene Haus durchsuche gibt es immer Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## openSUSE (7. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> So ohne AB stürzt er nicht mehr an dieser Stelle ab. Vorher konnte ich nicht weiter zocken. Da er immer an dieser Stelle (Die Stelle am Poker - Dampfer) abgestürzt ist. Es lag also eindeutig am Afterburner.



Eigentlich müsste man es noch mit RTSS alleine und/oder hwinfo als Quelle gegentesten, denn idR macht RTSS die Probleme.
Lust?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (7. März 2020)

teste ich gerne heute Abend.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Das das Spiel mit einem Fehler abstürzt. Und zwar immer an der gleichen Stelle. Das hatte ich vor Jahren schon mal mit meiner Geforce in GTA5. Bis ich herausgefunden hatte das es am AB lag, vergingen Stunden.


OK dann wird es wohl am AB liegen [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (7. März 2020)

3DMark habe ich leider nicht, aber the Division 2 ist vorhanden. Werde das mal ausprobieren und dann auch mal hier posten.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (7. März 2020)

So openSUSE, es liegt tatsächlich nur am RTSS. Sobald es einfach nur offen ist, kann man nicht zu den docs in Sant Denise...


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (7. März 2020)

Hier mal meine shots




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GPU Z hab ich danach wieder geschlossen. Mach den Test dann nochmal

edit: hier der 2. test


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vega_56 (7. März 2020)

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen eine 5700XT Gaming X gekauft und war etwas ernüchtert, da der HotSpot doch dauerhaft bei 110°C lag, selbst mit Gehäuselüfter, Grakalüfter hochdrehen und UV, stieg die Temperatur auf 107°C. Auf Anregung im CB-Forum habe ich nun die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht. War erst etwas skeptisch, da ich das noch nie gemacht habe, hat sich aber als nur minimal schwieriger als bei der CPU rausgestellt. Die Temperaturen liegen nun mindestens 10°C niedriger.
Da ich nichts besonderes feststellen konnte im Anhang die Fotos. Wenn jemandem was auffällt, was da bei MSI schief gelaufen ist, gerne sagen  Sind die Kratzer am Kühlkörper vielleicht ein Problem? (siehe Foto 3)
Ich fahre nun ganz gut mit den Einstellungen in Bild 4. Das ist so mit die höchste Leistung, welche ich erreicht habe. 

Die Einstellungen von @davidwigwald11 aus Post 6233 funktionieren auch, damit ist die Karte natürlich deutlich sparsamer. Danke für das Posten, denn bei 600 Seiten verliert man als unregelmäßiger Leser manchmal den Überblick


----------



## -Xe0n- (7. März 2020)

naja ist halt auch immer eine Frage vom Gehäuse. Wenn du die Hitze nicht abgeführt bekommst, dann hilft der beste Kühler nichts. Sind die Temperaturen mit offener Seitenwand viel besser ? Wenn ja, liegts am Gehäuse / Airflow


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2020)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Tagen eine 5700XT Gaming X gekauft und war etwas ernüchtert, da der HotSpot doch dauerhaft bei 110°C lag, selbst mit Gehäuselüfter, Grakalüfter hochdrehen und UV, stieg die Temperatur auf 107°C. Auf Anregung im CB-Forum habe ich nun die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht. War erst etwas skeptisch, da ich das noch nie gemacht habe, hat sich aber als nur minimal schwieriger als bei der CPU rausgestellt. Die Temperaturen liegen nun mindestens 10°C niedriger.
> Da ich nichts besonderes feststellen konnte im Anhang die Fotos. Wenn jemandem was auffällt, was da bei MSI schief gelaufen ist, gerne sagen  Sind die Kratzer am Kühlkörper vielleicht ein Problem? (siehe Foto 3)
> Ich fahre nun ganz gut mit den Einstellungen in Bild 4. Das ist so mit die höchste Leistung, welche ich erreicht habe.
> 
> Die Einstellungen von @davidwigwald11 aus Post 6233 funktionieren auch, damit ist die Karte natürlich deutlich sparsamer. Danke für das Posten, denn bei 600 Seiten verliert man als unregelmäßiger Leser manchmal den Überblick



Die Temps jetzt sind absolut in Ordnung für das was du da an Wattage ansetzt. Da geht evtl. noch was über bessere Gehäusekühlung, ansonsten passt das eigentlich.


----------



## Blechdesigner (7. März 2020)

Ich verstehe die olle Sandwichbauweise bei MSI irgendwie nicht, ne Plate mit Pads und dann nochmals dickere Pads die kaum Auflage zum Kühler bieten, da wären Aussparungen die dann direkten Luftfluss bieten ja bald effektiver.
Nicht das die sogar zu dick sind und keinen richtigen, gleichmäßigen Anpressdruck auf dem GPU-Chip selbst gewähleisten.
Das hintere Pad hat doch arg ne quetschung von einer der Pipes.


----------



## vega_56 (7. März 2020)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> naja ist halt auch immer eine Frage vom Gehäuse. Wenn du die Hitze nicht abgeführt bekommst, dann hilft der beste Kühler nichts. Sind die Temperaturen mit offener Seitenwand viel besser ? Wenn ja, liegts am Gehäuse / Airflow



Das hab ich als erstes probiert, hat nichts geändert. Die Graka ansich war ja auch kühl, das waren nicht mehr als 70-75°C während der Hotspot schon lange bei 110°C stand. DIe DIfferenz von über 30° erschien mir doch etwas ungewöhnlich, da die meisten Tests und Reviews so um die 20-25° Unterschied haben.

@Gurdi: danke, das beruhigt micht. Mal schauen, ob das bleibt oder ob ich noch mehr Untervolte. Denke aber, da AMD ja 110°C als vollkommen in Ordnung angibt, bleibe ich vielleicht erstmal dabei. Gehäuse ist ein Meshify C mit 2x 140mm front (Silentium Stella), 3x 120mm oben/hinten (Silentium Stella) und ein Noctua  NF-A15 im Boden. Die Silentium-Lüfter sind nur auf 800RPM eingestellt, da die doch sehr schnell laut werden. Aber bei dem Preis kann man auch ncihts anderes erwarten.
@Blechdesigner: das war die günstigste Karte. Ich habe eigentlich mit einer Nitro geliebäugelt, aber 45€ mehr war mir die Kühlung nicht wert.


----------



## Gurdi (7. März 2020)

Meine liegt unter Last bei 100TJ dauerhaft, das macht der Karte nichts.


----------



## vega_56 (7. März 2020)

Ok, das klingt doch ganz gut. 
Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich bisher nicht ein Problem mit der Karte hatte. Kein Crash, kein Blackscreen und von was allem berichtet wird. Treiber deinstalliert, Vega Raus, 5700XT rein, Treiber installiert. VIelleicht habe ich Glück, dass ich genau zum Release des 20.2.2 gekauft habe, keine Ahnung.
Der einzige kleine Wermutstropfen ist, dass ich es mit meinen zwei Monitoren noch nciht geschafft habe, dass der Speicher runter taktet. Aber vielleicht wird das ja auch noch irgendann behoben von AMD:


----------



## drstoecker (8. März 2020)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen Tagen eine 5700XT Gaming X gekauft und war etwas ernüchtert, da der HotSpot doch dauerhaft bei 110°C lag, selbst mit Gehäuselüfter, Grakalüfter hochdrehen und UV, stieg die Temperatur auf 107°C. Auf Anregung im CB-Forum habe ich nun die Wärmeleitpaste getauscht. War erst etwas skeptisch, da ich das noch nie gemacht habe, hat sich aber als nur minimal schwieriger als bei der CPU rausgestellt. Die Temperaturen liegen nun mindestens 10°C niedriger.
> Da ich nichts besonderes feststellen konnte im Anhang die Fotos. Wenn jemandem was auffällt, was da bei MSI schief gelaufen ist, gerne sagen  Sind die Kratzer am Kühlkörper vielleicht ein Problem? (siehe Foto 3)
> Ich fahre nun ganz gut mit den Einstellungen in Bild 4. Das ist so mit die höchste Leistung, welche ich erreicht habe.
> 
> Die Einstellungen von @davidwigwald11 aus Post 6233 funktionieren auch, damit ist die Karte natürlich deutlich sparsamer. Danke für das Posten, denn bei 600 Seiten verliert man als unregelmäßiger Leser manchmal den Überblick


Welche wlp haste genommen?


----------



## vega_56 (8. März 2020)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Welche wlp haste genommen?



Ich hatte hier noch Noctua NT-H1 liegen. Bin aber unter anderem bei Igors Lab auf die Empfehlung gestoßen eine Wlp mit höherer Viskosität zu nehmen. Vielleicht probiere ich das rein aus Neugierde nochmal.


----------



## vega_56 (8. März 2020)

Doppelpost


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Hier mal meine shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das sieht doch super aus  Läuft schön kühl mit TJ bei 80°C und Verbrauch ist auch niedriger geworden.  
Du erreichst sogar fast 50MHz effektiv mehr als ich mit dem selben Setting. Ich vermute dein Chip wird auf jeden Fall besser sein.
Ich an deiner Stelle würde jetzt als nächstes mal versuchen mit der Spannung noch einen Schritt weiter runter zu gehen. Änder mal nur den max. Spannungswert auf 1046mV (effektiv 1050mV) und wiederhole den Test. Falls stabil, perfekt. Da geht sicher noch was. Vielleicht gehen sogar effektiv 1043mV. 

Kleine Anmerkung dazu: Superposition dient nur als Schnelltest. Unter Umständen kann Superposition stabil durchlaufen, aber Game stable ist nochmal was anderes. Wenn du dein Setting gefunden hast, welches in Superposition stabil läuft, würd ich anschließend immer noch mal n paar Stunden zocken, vielleicht sogar verschiedene Games. Das ist dann der wahre Stabilitätstest 

Den VRAM hast du nicht übertaktet oder? Leute da habt ihrs, @Stock läuft der bei der Red Devil anscheinend auch jetzt bei 1800MHz 



> Der einzige kleine Wermutstropfen ist, dass ich es mit meinen zwei  Monitoren noch nciht geschafft habe, dass der Speicher runter taktet.


Da warten leider einige drauf...


----------



## drstoecker (8. März 2020)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier noch Noctua NT-H1 liegen. Bin aber unter anderem bei Igors Lab auf die Empfehlung gestoßen eine Wlp mit höherer Viskosität zu nehmen. Vielleicht probiere ich das rein aus Neugierde nochmal.



coolermaster Maker eignet sich sehr gut dafür.


----------



## vega_56 (8. März 2020)

Ich hatte sonst an die Gelid GC-Extreme gedacht, da es die auch in 1g Packungen gibt und sie dadurch natürlich deutlich günstiger ist. Aber die Maker ist auch notiert, danke


----------



## TJW65 (8. März 2020)

Oh man...
Stable mag der Treiber sein aber nicht Fehlerfrei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2020)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Ich hatte sonst an die Gelid GC-Extreme gedacht, da es die auch in 1g Packungen gibt und sie dadurch natürlich deutlich günstiger ist. Aber die Maker ist auch notiert, danke



Die ist richtig ******* zu verarbeiten, tu dir das nicht an.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Oh man...
> Stable mag der Treiber sein aber nicht Fehlerfrei
> 
> 
> ...


War der noch nie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einbecker41 (8. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Oh man...
> Stable mag der Treiber sein aber nicht Fehlerfrei
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles normal 675 Watt Gpu und 775Grad  Ansonsten Läuft meine  5700 XT Nitro Seit meinen Kauf und durch sämtliche treiber ab 19.3 bis 2020. 20.2.2 absolut stabil, auch mit neusten Win 10 updates. Nur das Freesync immernoch flickert.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2020)

Besteht so in der Community ein Interesse an eGPU´s?
Hab derzeit zwei Boxen zur Verfügung und könnte die mal näher testen und was dazu verfassen wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. März 2020)

Interessant fände ich ein Notebook mit m.2 pcie 4.0 + eGPU. Irgendwie schade, dass kein Notebookhersteller den m.2 Slot nach außen hin zugänglich macht wie mit den alten express cards. Dann wäre doch mal einigermaße Bandbreite für eine GPU verfügbar


----------



## TJW65 (8. März 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Alles normal 675 Watt Gpu und 775Grad



Das nenne ich mal einen "Burn in Test"...Der Chip muss *glühen*


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2020)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Interessant fände ich ein Notebook mit m.2 pcie 4.0 + eGPU. Irgendwie schade, dass kein Notebookhersteller den m.2 Slot nach außen hin zugänglich macht wie mit den alten express cards. Dann wäre doch mal einigermaße Bandbreite für eine GPU verfügbar



Ja das wäre wirklich ne interessante Sache mit eGPU. Vor allem die Navis würden davon profitieren. In UHD verliert man aber zum Glück nicht so viel durch die Bandbreite.


----------



## hks1981 (8. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Besteht so in der Community ein Interesse an eGPU´s?
> Hab derzeit zwei Boxen zur Verfügung und könnte die mal näher testen und was dazu verfassen wenn Interesse besteht.



Mich würde es interessieren ob du es auf dem Hp Spectre zum laufen bekommst nur mit dem internen Display.


----------



## Einbecker41 (8. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal einen "Burn in Test"...Der Chip muss *glühen*



Der Sommer kommt bestimmt, es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Mich würde es interessieren ob du es auf dem Hp Spectre zum laufen bekommst nur mit dem internen Display.



Laufen tut es ja schon, habs schon ne Weile im Betrieb gehabt und dabei auch sowohl die V56 als auch den Vega M GL übertaktet.


----------



## hks1981 (8. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Laufen tut es ja schon, habs schon ne Weile im Betrieb gehabt und dabei auch sowohl die V56 als auch den Vega M GL übertaktet.



Ohne externen Bildschirm nur internen?


----------



## gaussmath (8. März 2020)

Ich habe mit der RX 5700 Pulse übrigens so an die 80°C Hotspot Temperatur. Außerdem ist die Karte echt angenehm leise, obwohl sie im offene Test Rig steckt zur Zeit. Effizienzmäßig ist die Karte echt spitze. 

Ich möchte ja auch mal was Positives sagen. Nicht, dass es nachher heißt, Gauss sei ein Hater...


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ohne externen Bildschirm nur internen?



Ja beides läuft einwandfrei. Mit internem Panel natürlich ne gute Ecke langsamer.


----------



## Peet86 (8. März 2020)

Guden Abend alle zusammen,

dies ist mein erster Post hier 

Ich bin vor ca. einer Woche bei einer 5700xt Nitro+ schwach geworden. Habe meine 1070 für einen guten Preis verkaufen können und so bot sich das an.
Hatte davor leider ein paar andere Partnerkarten hier, musste diese aber wegen Junction Temps von jeweils über 105°, direkt 1 Sekunde nach dem Last anlag, zurückschicken. 
Würden die Lüfter, wie bei einem Modell, nicht auf 3200u/min und damit aus meine gedämmten Gehäuse herraus schreien, wäre es mir ja egal, aber so ging das garnicht.

Ein gutes hatte die Rücksendeodyssey aber, die Nitro+ wäre sonst nie hier gelandet 

Wie dem auch sei, ich habe nun etwas am Tackt geschraubt und bin wohl endlich mal gesegnet von den Siliziumgöttern haha.

Ich hatte mit der Standardvoltage schon direkt die 2150mhz und damit die Regler im Wattman ausgereizt und somit dachte ich mir ich drehe die Voltage so lange runter bis nichts mehr geht.

1.1v auf 2100mhz - realer boost

Ich spiele nun mit dem Gedanken das "MorePowerTool" auszuprobieren, zumindest um die Tacktraten freizuschalten.

Wenn die Karte unter dem Stock Lüfter auf 2150mhz kommt setze ich sie vielleicht unter Wasser. Mal schauen.

Mfg


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (8. März 2020)

GZ zur neuen NAVI. 1100 mV bei 2100 MHz ist wirklich sehr gut. Läuft ja dann wie meine  Finde die Nitro bei dem Takt nur etwas zu laut. Mein restliches system ist fast silent. Das geht dann mit 2100 MHz nicht mehr


----------



## Peet86 (8. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> GZ zur neuen NAVI. 1100 mV bei 2100 MHz ist wirklich sehr gut. Läuft ja dann wie meine  Finde die Nitro bei dem Takt nur etwas zu laut. Mein restliches system ist fast silent. Das geht dann mit 2100 MHz nicht mehr



Danke danke, bin echt froh mit dieser GPU.

Du findest sie dann tatsächlich zu laut? Aber gut, das ist ja rein subjektiv.

Wenn man so Karten wie die XFX Thicc ii Ultra, oder andere, im Case hatte, dann ist die Sapphire eine andere Welt, ach was sag ich, ein anderes Universum. 

Ach so, hab zur Zeit eine Alphacool Eisbär 360 auf dem 3700x geschnallt. Wenn ich die Nitro+ unter Wasser setzte werde ich wohl diese mit normalen Wasserkühlungkomponenten in Selbstbau erweitern. Ob ein 360 Radiator aureichend für CPU+GPU ist? Bezweifle das bei der kombinierten Verlustleistung schon etwas.

Werde wohl um einen zusätzlichen 240 rad nicht drum herrrumkommen. Aber erst mal schauen wie weit die Karte so geht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. März 2020)

Peet86 schrieb:


> Guden Abend alle zusammen,
> 
> dies ist mein erster Post hier
> 
> ...


Wow.. Realer boost von 2100mhz bei 1,10v... Wie sind die Temps usw bei zb 30 min DV2? Am besten ein Screenshot in game wo auch das Overlay zusehen ist [emoji16][emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peet86 (8. März 2020)

DV2 habe ich leider nicht. Red Dead 2 könnte ich anbieten.

Ich hab mal eben 2 mal Heaven Benchmark laufen lassen.


----------



## Gurdi (8. März 2020)

Übertakten den Speicher mal noch etwas sonst fehlt dir Bandbreite bei dem Takt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. März 2020)

Peet86 schrieb:


> DV2 habe ich leider nicht. Red Dead 2 könnte ich anbieten.
> 
> Ich hab mal eben 2 mal Heaven Benchmark laufen lassen.


RDR2 auch gut... [emoji106] DV2 heizt aber mehr... Eventuell FC5 oder bf5 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. März 2020)

Peet86 schrieb:


> DV2 habe ich leider nicht. Red Dead 2 könnte ich anbieten.
> 
> Ich hab mal eben 2 mal Heaven Benchmark laufen lassen.


Tauschen wir unsere nitros [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Peet86 (8. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Tauschen wir unsere nitros [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. März 2020)

Peet86 schrieb:


> DV2 habe ich leider nicht. Red Dead 2 könnte ich anbieten.
> 
> Ich hab mal eben 2 mal Heaven Benchmark laufen lassen.



Nicht schlecht der Boost. TJ ist immer noch angenehm kühl und dabei nur 1600 RPM? Da kann man nicht meckern. Guter Chip.


----------



## Peet86 (8. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Übertakten den Speicher mal noch etwas sonst fehlt dir Bandbreite bei dem Takt



Ok werd ich machen!



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht der Boost. TJ ist immer noch angenehm kühl und dabei nur 1600 RPM? Da kann man nicht meckern. Guter Chip.



Da schein ich wohl endlich einmal Glück gehabt zu haben.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (9. März 2020)

Peet86 schrieb:


> Du findest sie dann tatsächlich zu laut? Aber gut, das ist ja rein subjektiv.
> 
> Wenn man so Karten wie die XFX Thicc ii Ultra, oder andere, im Case hatte, dann ist die Sapphire eine andere Welt, ach was sag ich, ein anderes Universum.



Ja ich finde sogar die neuerdings definierte Mindesdrehzahl von 1300 RPM deutlich zu laut. Da ist sie deutlich aus meinem case mit den restlichen 8 Fans heraus zu hören. Ich kaufe mir generell immer sehr leise GraKas. Da achte ich sehr drauf.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. März 2020)

Meine Karte hat leider keinen so guten Chip. 1,14 Volt läuft stabil. Weiter runter kann ich zumindest bei RDR2 vergessen. Läuft zumindest seit Kapitel 4 nicht mehr ohne Abstürze


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (9. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Meine Karte hat leider keinen so guten Chip. 1,14 Volt läuft stabil. Weiter runter kann ich zumindest bei RDR2 vergessen. Läuft zumindest seit Kapitel 4 nicht mehr ohne Abstürze



Bei welcher Frequenz? Und hast du den Afterburner mit RTSS an?


----------



## Peet86 (9. März 2020)

Ich hab gestern noch ein wenig am Tackt rumgefriemelt und es kann auch am neuen Treiber liegen, oder ich war letztes mal unvorsichtig, aber dieses mal ging 1,090mv auch ohne Abstürtze durch. Allerdings war bei 1,085mv direkt ein Treiber Crash. Ich denke die 1,1v sollten hier sehr stabil sein. Aber mal schauen was die Treiber noch so bringen. 
20.2.2 ist wohl generell ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Meine Karte hat leider keinen so guten Chip. 1,14 Volt läuft stabil. Weiter runter kann ich zumindest bei RDR2 vergessen. Läuft zumindest seit Kapitel 4 nicht mehr ohne Abstürze



Du musst den Takt mit absenken, das ist dir schon klar oder? 
Ich bin z.B. im Wattman nicht über eingestellten 1950MHz und dann kommste auch mit der Spannung runter. Ob du jetzt 2GHz oder 1950MHz macht Leistungsmäßig eigentlich keinen Unterschied


----------



## vega_56 (9. März 2020)

Peet86 schrieb:


> Guden Abend alle zusammen,
> 
> dies ist mein erster Post hier
> 
> ...



Hast du mal Timespy oder Superposition laufen lassen? Wie übersetzt sich das in Punktzahl (für mich als eher ahnungslosen ⁾


----------



## Killakebab (9. März 2020)

Interessanter Weise habe ich mit der angepassten Leistungskurve gestern mehrmals einen Blackscreen unter Windows gehabt. Treiber ist der aktuellste WHQL, ich habe tatsächlich nicht dran gearbeitet sondern nur Browser und Discord offen gehabt. 

Ich bekomme auch meine Lüfter nicht unter 30%, ist das korrekt?

So viele Fragen.. aber lernen macht ja kluk.


----------



## Peet86 (9. März 2020)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Hast du mal Timespy oder Superposition laufen lassen? Wie übersetzt sich das in Punktzahl (für mich als eher ahnungslosen



Kann ich ja gern mal durchlaufen lassen, mal schauen.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> RDR2 auch gut... [emoji106] DV2 heizt aber mehr... Eventuell FC5 oder bf5



Habe gerade mal RDR2 getestet und eine Kuriosität entdeckt. Im Benchmark, ich glaube so ab der Raubüberfallszene scheint mein GPU Tackt auf einmal auf ca. 2130mhz hochzuspringen. Das hat den Benchmark kurz vor der Brückenszene, also dem Ende, abstürzen lassen.

Für RDR2 muss ich wohl mehr Voltage geben, so dass es diesen kuriosen Tacktsprung auch auffangen kann.

Vram habe ich auch übertacktet, auf 1900mhz. 

Heaven lief jedenfalls über 30min und einen Benchmark durch.

mfg


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (9. März 2020)

Du solltest dich definitiv nicht von Heaven Benchmark "blenden" lassen. Ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt. Superposition konnte ich auch mehrmals mit 1000mV bei 2000 MHz durchlaufen lassen. Für Spiele reicht das aber nicht.....


----------



## ResurrectTheSun (9. März 2020)

Moin, 

war jetzt schon ne weile nicht mehr am PC und es gab ja inzwischen Treiber-Updates die in eine ganz gute Richtung gingen.

Empfiehlt ihr immer noch:

Silent BIOS (195 w)
Wattman PT auf +10
Spannung & Taktkurve min 800mv, max 1076mv 
Takt auf 1998mhz
Kurve hochziehen bis eine gerade Linie entsteht

Oder habt ihr schon neue Settings?


----------



## Peet86 (9. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Du solltest dich definitiv nicht von Heaven Benchmark "blenden" lassen. Ist nur ein Anhaltspunkt. Superposition konnte ich auch mehrmals mit 1000mV bei 2000 MHz durchlaufen lassen. Für Spiele reicht das aber nicht.....



Stimmt! Aber schon kurios. Könnte ein Bug im Treiber oder RDR2 selbst sein.



vega_56 schrieb:


> Hast du mal Timespy oder Superposition laufen lassen? Wie übersetzt sich das in Punktzahl (für mich als eher ahnungslosen



Büdde.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. März 2020)

> Interessanter Weise habe ich mit der angepassten Leistungskurve gestern  mehrmals einen Blackscreen unter Windows gehabt. Treiber ist der  aktuellste WHQL, ich habe tatsächlich nicht dran gearbeitet sondern nur  Browser und Discord offen gehabt.


Welcher Browser? Zufällig Chrome?


> Ich bekomme auch meine Lüfter nicht unter 30%, ist das korrekt?


Ja. Die Mindestdrehzahl bei der Red Devil liegt irgendwo bei dem Punkt. Dürfte knapp unter ~1000RPM sein. Aber im idle hast du ja eh 0 RPM oder?


----------



## RX480 (9. März 2020)

OT: Ich hatte mal geschrieben, das ich das Gefühl habe, das Cleartype mit ner "Verzögerung von ca. 0,5s" arbeitet
und
am WE hatte ich wg. alter Videos mal spassenshalber die Resi auf nur FHD@60Hz geändert und siehe da, Cleartype arbeitet wieder "just in time" = puzzig. (Chrome)


----------



## Killakebab (9. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Welcher Browser? Zufällig Chrome?
> 
> Ja. Die Mindestdrehzahl bei der Red Devil liegt irgendwo bei dem Punkt. Dürfte knapp unter ~1000RPM sein. Aber im idle hast du ja eh 0 RPM oder?



Jain, ich benutze Vivaldi.
Ich habe grade mal ein paar Minuten gewartet, schon war die Drehzahl laut Software bei ~900RPM (Silent BIOS)

Im 2. Bild habe ich mal deine Einstellungen übernommen. Im Idle war ich nun schon bei 50°, was ich etwas viel finde, und mit der angepassten Lüfterkurve wieder bei ~1000RPM.

Resultat im nach ~20min Overwatch: Game crash und Bildfehler.  Also zurück zum Tuning


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. März 2020)

Peet86 schrieb:


> Stimmt! Aber schon kurios. Könnte ein Bug im Treiber oder RDR2 selbst sein.
> 
> Büdde.




Ich habe hier mal mein 24/7 UV Profil ( anliegend 1925mhz/1800mhz @1062mv ) für die , die UV betreiben wollen gepostet. Könnt es ja gerne mal testen. Ich finde diese Leistung reicht dabei Kühl und Leise bei viel weniger Verbrauch Was bringen einen die 3 Fps beim hohen OC  habe auch je einen RUN Superposition in 4K und 1080 Extreme gemacht.

 Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend


----------



## Peet86 (9. März 2020)

Ein Undervolting 24/7 Profil werde ich mir definitv auch anlegen. Da ist einfach so viel Effizienzpotential das ist schon heftig.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. März 2020)

Killakebab schrieb:


> Jain, ich benutze Vivaldi.
> Ich habe grade mal ein paar Minuten gewartet, schon war die Drehzahl laut Software bei ~900RPM (Silent BIOS)
> 
> Im 2. Bild habe ich mal deine Einstellungen übernommen. Im Idle war ich nun schon bei 50°, was ich etwas viel finde, und mit der angepassten Lüfterkurve wieder bei ~1000RPM.
> ...



Also erstmal, 50°C idle sind nicht zu viel. 
Und zweitens du hast beim Undervolting vergessen den Takt zu senken. Du bist bei 2100MHz! Das ist viel zu hoch für die Spannung. 
Guck nochmal mein Profil an du musst den Takt mit senken. Kein Wunder warum das Spiel crasht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Bei welcher Frequenz? Und hast du den Afterburner mit RTSS an?


1950. Ob mit der ohne Nachbrenner ist egal.


----------



## Peet86 (9. März 2020)

Mein erster Versuch.

ResurrectTheSun meinte ja eine etablierte Methode ist, das man die Voltagekurve begradigt. Scheint soweit ganz gut zu klappen. Danke für den Tip. 

0,985mv geht noch ohne crash. Bei 0,975mv bekommts artefakte und crash wenig später. Bin daher safe auf 1000mv, denke ich mal.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. März 2020)

Öhm was zur Hölle hast du denn da gemacht 


> das man die Voltagekurve begradigt.


Damit ist eine Gerade gemeint. Keine horizontale Linie 
Guck mal in meinen letzten Post. Das ist ne auch eine Gerade, das war damit gemeint.


----------



## Peet86 (9. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Öhm was zur Hölle hast du denn da gemacht



Woher soll ich das wissen


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. März 2020)

Na guck doch mal mein Profil an, ist doch nur 2 Posts über deinem


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Öhm was zur Hölle hast du denn da gemacht
> 
> Damit ist eine Gerade gemeint. Keine horizontale Linie
> Guck mal in meinen letzten Post. Das ist ne auch eine Gerade, das war damit gemeint.


Oder guckt dir meine Kurve an [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (9. März 2020)

So läuft es bei mir sehr gut und 0 Probleme, hab noch gar nicht weniger getestet mit der Vcore.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. März 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> So läuft es bei mir sehr gut und 0 Probleme, hab noch gar nicht weniger getestet mit der Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde bei mir auch niemals stable sein. Meine Karte braucht auch die höhere Spannung im niedrig frequenten Bereich.

Ich hab jetzt heute meine letzte Klausur geschrieben, deshalb hab ich jetzt FREI!  
Das bedeutet ich komm endlich dazu mal den aktuellen Treiber auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Mal sehen welches UV Profil jetzt bei mir läuft.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> So läuft es bei mir sehr gut und 0 Probleme, hab noch gar nicht weniger getestet mit der Vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oben rechts.... Änderungen übernehmen [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (10. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Oben rechts.... Änderungen übernehmen [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Nee, das war nur, weil ich den Reiter Leistungs-Tuning auf on gemacht habe, um das mit anzuzeigen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (10. März 2020)

An Alle Navi Besitzer: Habt Ihr mal daran gedacht nach dem neuen Treiber, die UV Settings neu zu testen? Bzw. zu ändern? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass aufgrund der Anpassungen im Taktverhalten, die Navis nun stabiler geworden sind. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung.

Grüße


----------



## openSUSE (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das würde bei mir auch niemals stable sein. Meine Karte braucht auch die höhere Spannung im niedrig frequenten Bereich.


Mit dem neuem Treiber lohnen sich spezielle GameProfile noch mehr als bei den alten Treibern.
Da der neue Treiber sich _nun_ eigentlich sehr zuverlässig an den minimum Takt hält, kann man die Takt Range kleiner halten und kann so oftmals noch etwas mehr Undervolten.
Auch macht es oft sinn in einem Game, wo der maximal Takt eh nur in menüs usw erreicht wird den Takt zu begrenzen und zwar so wie er maximal beim wirklichem spielen erreicht wird.

Beispiel Takt Range:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem neuem Treiber erreiche ich so entweder mehr Takt oder besseres UV  als mit einem älteren Treiber. Und das je nach Spiel DEUTLICH.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> An Alle Navi Besitzer: Habt Ihr mal daran gedacht nach dem neuen Treiber, die UV Settings neu zu testen? Bzw. zu ändern? Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass aufgrund der Anpassungen im Taktverhalten, die Navis nun stabiler geworden sind. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung.
> 
> Grüße


Ich werde heute berichten  
Gehe jetzt gleich von 19.11.3 auf den aktuellen und werde mal so tun als würde ich ganz neu mit UV anfangen. 
Aber generell teste ich mit neuem Treiber die Settings immer komplett neu.

@openSUSE


> Da der neue Treiber sich _nun_ eigentlich sehr zuverlässig an den  minimum Takt hält, kann man die Takt Range kleiner halten und kann so  oftmals noch etwas mehr Undervolten.
> Auch macht es oft sinn in einem Game, wo der maximal Takt eh nur in  menüs usw erreicht wird den Takt zu begrenzen und zwar so wie er maximal  beim wirklichem spielen erreicht wird.


Interessant. Aber führt so ein Profil nicht dazu, dass die Karte nie runter taktet, auch nicht in Cut Scenes, Menüs, etc.? 
Und liegen dann nicht auch im idle mindestens 1157mV an? Oder check ich das gerad einfach nicht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich werde heute berichten
> Gehe jetzt gleich von 19.11.3 auf den aktuellen und werde mal so tun als würde ich ganz neu mit UV anfangen.
> Aber generell teste ich mit neuem Treiber die Settings immer komplett neu.
> 
> ...


Ich teste auch mal mein UV Setting ob ich die Spannung weiter senken kann.... Wäre nice 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

Welchen Stabilitätstest außer Superposition kann man noch empfehlen? Hab kein 3D Mark. 
Hätte noch the Division 2, ich mein das hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen, dass dort ein Benchmark verfügbar ist?
Bekomme es aktuell nur noch nicht zum Laufen, weil das Spiel immer crashed beim Start weil VAC anspringt. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wieso. Muss das evtl. mal neu installieren.
Habs über Epic installiert, vielleicht muss ichs mal direkt aus Uplay installieren. Nicht das VAC anspringt weil immer der Epic Launcher läuft?

@Evagsüchtiger. Wie findest du eigentlich deine Beyerdynamic Kopfhörer? Ich hab mir die letztens auch bestellt, weil sie im Angebot waren. Brauch zwar eig. keine Kopfhörer, aber da dacht ich mir komm was solls. Sollte ich mir dafür ne Soundkarte zulegen? Mein Board hat den Soundchip ALC 1220


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Welchen Stabilitätstest außer Superposition kann man noch empfehlen? Hab kein 3D Mark.
> Hätte noch the Division 2, ich mein das hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen, dass dort ein Benchmark verfügbar ist?
> Bekomme es aktuell nur noch nicht zum Laufen, weil das Spiel immer crashed beim Start weil VAC anspringt. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wieso. Muss das evtl. mal neu installieren.
> Habs über Epic installiert, vielleicht muss ichs mal direkt aus Uplay installieren. Nicht das VAC anspringt weil immer der Epic Launcher läuft?
> ...


Jo DV2 ist [emoji772] zum testen... Sehr empfindlich was UV angeht.

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit DV2... Wollte nie starten.... Habe es deinstalliert und wieder installiert.... Seit dem ohne Probleme [emoji106]


Die DT 990 sind echt Top der ausgeglichen aber trotzdem mit Bass... Klar gibt es noch bessere aber die sind auch dann viel teurer.  [emoji16]
Ich würde einen externen KH Verstärker nehmen 

Creative Sound BlasterX G6 Soundkarte USB


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Welchen Stabilitätstest außer Superposition kann man noch empfehlen? Hab kein 3D Mark.
> Hätte noch the Division 2, ich mein das hab ich hier irgendwo gelesen, dass dort ein Benchmark verfügbar ist?
> Bekomme es aktuell nur noch nicht zum Laufen, weil das Spiel immer crashed beim Start weil VAC anspringt. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wieso. Muss das evtl. mal neu installieren.
> Habs über Epic installiert, vielleicht muss ichs mal direkt aus Uplay installieren. Nicht das VAC anspringt weil immer der Epic Launcher läuft?
> ...



Treiber nochmal vollständig neu aufsetzten, das gabs es schon einige male das wenn du einfach updaetest das ganze dann einfach kommentarlos nicht startet.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

> Die DT 990 sind echt Top der ausgeglichen aber trotzdem mit Bass... Klar  gibt es noch bessere aber die sind auch dann viel teurer.  https://emoji.tapatalk-cdn.com/emoji16.png
> Ich würde einen externen KH Verstärker nehmen
> 
> Creative Sound BlasterX G6 Soundkarte USB


Ich bin Student, so viele Kohle hab ich auch nicht  Ich teste am besten die Dinger erstmal so am Mainboard.


> Treiber nochmal vollständig neu aufsetzten, das gabs es schon einige  male das wenn du einfach updaetest das ganze dann einfach kommentarlos  nicht startet.


Wieso hat das was mit dem Treiber zu tun? 
Ich hab 19.11.3 drauf seit Monaten. DV2 hab ich mir irgendwann gekauft letztens und es startet einfach nicht, weil immer sofort VAC anspringt. Also es ist nicht kommentarlos. Es startet, ich sehe 1 Sekunde das Menü und werde dann mit nem Error von VAC raus geworfen, bzw. welches Anti Cheat Programm DV2 auch immer benutzt. Hab da in der Zeit nichts geupdated.

Naja ich installier es einfach mal neu. Muss nur noch gerade auf den Modern Warfare Download warten. 2 Monate nicht gezockt bei MW heißt 100GB Update


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (10. März 2020)

Ich werde leider erst Freitag Abend dazu kommen das UV wieder anzugehen. Dazu reicht aber meist einfach ne Stunde The Division 2. Kein anderes Spiel hat so schnell so zuverlässig einen Blackscreen produziert.


----------



## Ace (10. März 2020)

Ist bei mir bei allen Benchmarks stabil, heute Abend mal mit Battlefield 5 testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich bin Student, so viele Kohle hab ich auch nicht  Ich teste am besten die Dinger erstmal so am Mainboard.
> 
> Wieso hat das was mit dem Treiber zu tun?
> Ich hab 19.11.3 drauf seit Monaten. DV2 hab ich mir irgendwann gekauft letztens und es startet einfach nicht, weil immer sofort VAC anspringt. Also es ist nicht kommentarlos. Es startet, ich sehe 1 Sekunde das Menü und werde dann mit nem Error von VAC raus geworfen, bzw. welches Anti Cheat Programm DV2 auch immer benutzt. Hab da in der Zeit nichts geupdated.
> ...


Dann spar erstmal... Und hol dir beides zusammen.... Ein onboard sound chip ist nicht ausreichend..... Wenn dann vernünftig [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

> Dann spar erstmal... Und hol dir beides zusammen.... Ein onboard sound chip ist nicht ausreichend..... Wenn dann vernünftig


Echt, ist der Chip aufm Board so schlecht?  Die Kopfhörer hab ich nämlich schon bestellt  
Vielleicht nächsten Monat ne Soundkarte dann, ich flieg Ende des Monats noch mit meiner Schwester in Urlaub


----------



## Elistaer (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Echt, ist der Chip aufm Board so schlecht?  Die Kopfhörer hab ich nämlich schon bestellt
> Vielleicht nächsten Monat ne Soundkarte dann, ich flieg Ende des Monats noch mit meiner Schwester in Urlaub


Kommt auf das Mainboard an das X470 Taichi hat super onboard Sound da klingt in wot die arty wirklich böse also bei einem Test hatten meine Füße ne Massage mit billiger 5.1 Anlage. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @openSUSE
> 
> Interessant. Aber führt so ein Profil nicht dazu, dass die Karte nie runter taktet, auch nicht in Cut Scenes, Menüs, etc.?
> Und liegen dann nicht auch im idle mindestens 1157mV an? Oder check ich das gerad einfach nicht


Ja die Karte taktet dann nicht runter, aber schau dir mal die asic Power an!


----------



## TJW65 (10. März 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Neues Werkzeug.
> 
> RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool – BIOS-Eintraege anpassen, optimieren und noch stabiler uebertakten | Navi unlimited – igor sLAB



Moin, 
mal eine etwas "verspätete" Frage zu diesem Beitrag:

Auf der Seite steht ja, dass die Spielerein mit dem SPPT's stark eingeschränkt wurden. 
Scheint auch der Fall zu sein, bleibt mir jetzt kein Weg im Wattman mehr als 2000mhz Target für meine RX 5700 einzugeben?
Das BIOS weigere ich mich ja zu flashen 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## openSUSE (10. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal eine etwas "verspätete" Frage zu diesem Beitrag:
> 
> Auf der Seite steht ja, dass die Spielerein mit dem SPPT's stark eingeschränkt wurden.
> ...



Zumindest mit einer Referenz 5700XT Karte direkt von AMD macht das MPT immer noch das was es soll.
Hat man die Lüfter Hardwaremäßig geändert und die Karte taktet nicht höher, sollte man die Lüftersteuerung zumindest anpassen.

Die Werte habe ich nur mal ruck zuck geändert, die müssen nicht sinnvoll sein. (*H2O!!!*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (10. März 2020)

Also wenn ich im MPT bei Overdrive limits 2100mhz eingebe und das ganze speichere nimmt der Wattman keine Werte über 2000mhz an. Oder verstehe ich dort das MPT falsch?

MFG


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Mainboard an das X470 Taichi hat super onboard Sound da klingt in wot die arty wirklich böse also bei einem Test hatten meine Füße ne Massage mit billiger 5.1 Anlage.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


Ich hab ein Aorus Ultra X570
Naja ich teste es einfach mal. Die Kopfhörer kommen bald an. Bisher nutze ich welche von Superlux, die sind zwar für ihre Preisklasse anscheinend sehr gut, allerdings schätze ich mal, dass die Beyerdynamic so oder so ob Soundkarte oder nicht, einen großen Unterschied machen werden.


----------



## openSUSE (10. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich im MPT bei Overdrive limits 2100mhz eingebe und das ganze speichere nimmt der Wattman keine Werte über 2000mhz an. Oder verstehe ich dort das MPT falsch?
> 
> MFG



Wie gesagt bei mir funktioniert es noch (Referenz 5700XT Karte direkt von AMD).--Neustart nicht vergessen!
Es kann vorkommen, dass die Karte trotz Anpassung mit Wattman nicht höher taktet. Sowas kenne ich nur, wenn man die Lüfter Hardwaremäßig geändert hat (ich zb H2O!) dann einfach die Lüftersteuerung "anfassen" oft reicht es "Lüfter-Tuning" zu Aktivieren.

EDIT: Das ist nur mit dem MPT und Treiber 20.2.2 , kein anderes Bios auf der Karte!


----------



## Peet86 (10. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Zumindest mit einer Referenz 5700XT Karte direkt von AMD macht das MPT immer noch das was es soll.
> Hat man die Lüfter Hardwaremäßig geändert und die Karte taktet nicht höher, sollte man die Lüftersteuerung zumindest anpassen.
> 
> Die Werte habe ich nur mal ruck zuck geändert, die müssen nicht sinnvoll sein. (*H2O!!!*)
> ...



Na toll. Jetzt brauch ich nen GPU Waterblock.  *Sabber*


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Aorus Ultra X570
> Naja ich teste es einfach mal. Die Kopfhörer kommen bald an. Bisher nutze ich welche von Superlux, die sind zwar für ihre Preisklasse anscheinend sehr gut, allerdings schätze ich mal, dass die Beyerdynamic so oder so ob Soundkarte oder nicht, einen großen Unterschied machen werden.


Ich hatte auch vorher auch superlux [emoji4] klar werden die am onboard funktionieren aber die werden nicht richtig betrieben und werden sehr leise sein

YouTube


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch vorher auch superlux [emoji4] klar werden die am onboard funktionieren aber die werden nicht richtig betrieben und werden sehr leise sein
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Ich hab gelesen, dass bis 250 Ohm Impedanz kein Problem geben sollte mit dem onboard Chip?
Ansonsten falls doch, gibt es vielleicht ne günstigere Variante als ne 150€ Soundkarte?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen, dass bis 250 Ohm Impedanz kein Problem geben sollte mit dem onboard Chip?
> Ansonsten falls doch, gibt es vielleicht ne günstigere Variante als ne 150€ Soundkarte?


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=22215&share_type=t&link_source=app


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

Danke für den Link und das Video, war sehr interessant!
Ich schau mich mal nach ner externen Soundkarte um. Scheint weniger von Störgeräuschen betroffen zu sein und kommt in meinem Case sowieso besser, weil die Soundkarte etwas den Airflow der Graka stören würde. Die würde nämlich unmittelbar unter einem Gehäuselüfter sitzen, der somit sinnlos wäre.

Brauche außerdem 2 Aux Ausgänge, weil ich Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer parallel betreibe. Weißt du da zufällig was?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link und das Video, war sehr interessant!
> Ich schau mich mal nach ner externen Soundkarte um. Scheint weniger von Störgeräuschen betroffen zu sein und kommt in meinem Case sowieso besser, weil die Soundkarte etwas den Airflow der Graka stören würde. Die würde nämlich unmittelbar unter einem Gehäuselüfter sitzen, der somit sinnlos wäre.
> 
> Brauche außerdem 2 Aux Ausgänge, weil ich Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer parallel betreibe. Weißt du da zufällig was?


 immer wieder gern... So tief bin ich gar nicht mehr in dieser Materie [emoji17] sonst mal dort einen Thread eröffnen 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

So der aktuelle Treiber läuft bis jetzt ganz gut. 2 kleine Dinge sind mir aber aufgefallen:
-Die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert vorne und hinten nicht. Sobald ich eine Custom Lüfterkurve einstelle, geht Zero Fan nicht mehr. Unter 30% gehen die Lüfter nicht. 
-Die GPU taktet im idle permanent bei ~750-800MHz. Ist das normal? Der Verbrauch liegt bei 15-20W aber mit dem alten Treiber lagen im idle 6 MHz an. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung noch wie früher mit dem MPT? Hab es aktuell nicht drauf, wenns noch geht wie immer zieh ich es mir wieder. 
Erstaunlich wie bombenfest der Takt ist. Im SP4k ist der Graph vom Takt nahezu eine horizontale Linie, das war nicht immer so. 

Hier mal die ersten Ergebnisse mit meinem alten Profil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal schauen ob noch was geht. Der Hotspot ist zwar etwas höher als vorher, allerdings funzt auch meine Lüfterkurve noch nicht


----------



## jumpel (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> So der aktuelle Treiber läuft bis jetzt ganz gut. 2 kleine Dinge sind mir aber aufgefallen:...



Ha, wie geil! Danke für deinen Post, dann muss ich das nicht tippen ;]
Jo, das nervt schon muss ich sagen. Bei mir geht es nicht unter 40 % PWM. Meine Karte ist eine 5700 Red Dragon.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

Ja der Treiber läuft super, aber das mit den Lüftern ist echt ärgerlich. Die drehen jetzt bei 1750 RPM und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich es hinbekomme, dass sie höher drehen.
Bis 2200 ist es für mich völlig ok unter Volllast. Aber mit der Custom Lüfterkurve im Treiber funzt Zero Fan nicht und mit dem MPT funzt es irgendwie auch nicht. 
Hab Accoustic Limit 1450 RPM, Target 70°C, Maximum RPM 2200. Die Karte geht ja deutlich über 70°C aber die Lüfter gehen nicht deutlich über 1450 
Scheint als würde mit den Einstellungen im MPT nichts passieren, die Kurve im Treiber sieht auch mit geschriebener SPPT genauso aus wie @Stock. 

Spannung hingegen läuft super. Es laufen sogar 1050mV stabil wieder bei mir. Game stable teste ich noch, aber vorher ist sogar SP4k bei 1050mV abgestürzt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> So der aktuelle Treiber läuft bis jetzt ganz gut. 2 kleine Dinge sind mir aber aufgefallen:
> -Die Lüftersteuerung funktioniert vorne und hinten nicht. Sobald ich eine Custom Lüfterkurve einstelle, geht Zero Fan nicht mehr. Unter 30% gehen die Lüfter nicht.
> -Die GPU taktet im idle permanent bei ~750-800MHz. Ist das normal? Der Verbrauch liegt bei 15-20W aber mit dem alten Treiber lagen im idle 6 MHz an.
> 
> ...


Jo die Lüfter gehen nicht mehr unter 30%[emoji3525] aber sobald du custom Kurve aktivierst, dann schalten die Luffis nicht ner mehr ab.... Das war aber schon immer so.

Auch time spy extreme Belastungstest ist gut zum ausloten..... 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja der Treiber läuft super, aber das mit den Lüftern ist echt ärgerlich. Die drehen jetzt bei 1750 RPM und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich es hinbekomme, dass sie höher drehen.
> Bis 2200 ist es für mich völlig ok unter Volllast. Aber mit der Custom Lüfterkurve im Treiber funzt Zero Fan nicht und mit dem MPT funzt es irgendwie auch nicht.
> Hab Accoustic Limit 1450 RPM, Target 70°C, Maximum RPM 2200. Die Karte geht ja deutlich über 70°C aber die Lüfter gehen nicht deutlich über 1450
> Scheint als würde mit den Einstellungen im MPT nichts passieren, die Kurve im Treiber sieht auch mit geschriebener SPPT genauso aus wie @Stock.
> ...


SP4K läuft meine gerade auch mit 1026mv  durch statt 1059mv..bei 1976mhz...

Firesteike extreme Stresstest auch.... Aber time spy extreme läuft auch der Stresstest sehr lange aber kurz vor Schluss beendet er einfach ohne Absturz und treiber reset... Geht nur auf 0.....nicht bestanden... Mhhh komisch 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

> Jo die Lüfter gehen nicht mehr unter 30% aber sobald du custom Kurve aktivierst, dann schalten die Luffis nicht ner mehr ab.... Das war aber schon immer so.


Das war nicht immer so. In 19.11.3 konnte ich ohne Probleme ne Custom Lüfterkurve erstellen und Zero Fan ging trotzdem. 
Jetzt nicht mehr. Wie krieg ich denn jetzt die Lüfter unter Volllast höher?


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2020)

TimeSpy stresst die Karte schon gut,zumindest der erste Run.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

Ich bin so ein Trottel. Glatt vergessen, dass ich nach dem schreiben der SPPT den Rechner neustarten muss 
Also neuer Versuch.
Accoustic Limit: 1500RPM
Target: 70°C
Maximum RPM: 2200RPM
Jetzt drehen die Lüfter unter Volllast etwa bei 2000RPM und halten den Hotspot grob um die 80°C
Damit kann ich wohl zufrieden sein.

Tatsächlich laufen die 1050mV sogar ingame stabil. Hab jetzt ne Stunde CoD gezockt und alles super.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Temperaturen passen, RPM passen, 175W, Takt ist wie fest genagelt. 
Natürlich hab ich jetzt effektiv keinen hohen Takt wie hier einige weit über 2 GHz sind, aber die Leistung ist völlig ausreichend. 
Kann damit auf Ultra Settings gute ~130 FPS halten.


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. März 2020)

Ich hab mein Bios mit RBE geflasht. So bleiben die Settings auch bei Treiber Neuinstallation vorhanden


----------



## TJW65 (10. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich bin so ein Trottel. Glatt vergessen, dass ich nach dem schreiben der SPPT den Rechner neustarten muss
> Also neuer Versuch.



Oh oh
Mir ist exakt das selbe passiert. Werde nachher berichten 

Edit:
Das hätte mir wirklich auffallen müssen. Nun sehen die Overdrive Limits anders aus....


----------



## TJW65 (10. März 2020)

Mein Chip gefällt mir immer besser.
bei angesetzten 1040mv und 2050mhz erreiche ich im Superposition bis zu 2000mhz realen Takt. Meist jedoch um die 1980mhz.
Als Score ergibt das 4900Pkt also beinahe XT Niveau in einem Powerlimit von 150W. Well done AMD.

MFG


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

Komischerweise läuft mein Chip gefühlt unendlich stabil. 
Ich hab vorher Crashes gehabt bei 1056mV und ~1960MHz
Jetzt laufen 1050mV sogar bis über 2000MHz stabil.
Das Ding ist nur, seit ich die Lüfter jetzt übers MPT geregelt hab, drehen die einfach höher je höher ich den Takt schraube. Ich bekomm keine Blackscreens, die Lüfter drehen einfach immer höher. 
Natürlich ist das nicht Sinn der Sache, aber was ist das für ein Verhalten?  
2010MHz -> immer noch stabil, Lüfter allerdings schon fast bei 3000RPM. Wieso krieg ich hier keinen Blackscreen? Ich dachte mit Fan Maximum RPM auf 2200 wäre der Lüfter bei 2200 abgeriegelt?


----------



## TJW65 (10. März 2020)

Zu dem Lüfterverhalten kann ich nichts auffälliges Berichten, die laufen bei mir @stock. 
Aber dass der Chip gefühlt unendlich stabil erscheint geht mir gerade ebenfalls so, ich frage mich wo das Limit liegt.
Schade ist nur das im idle nun auch konstant 800mhz anliegen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

> Schade ist nur das im idle nun auch konstant 800mhz anliegen.


Jo ist bei mir auch. Aber ist im Grunde auch egal, solange die Temps und der Verbrauch im idle dadurch nicht höher gehen


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Zu dem Lüfterverhalten kann ich nichts auffälliges Berichten, die laufen bei mir @stock.
> Aber dass der Chip gefühlt unendlich stabil erscheint geht mir gerade ebenfalls so, ich frage mich wo das Limit liegt.
> Schade ist nur das im idle nun auch konstant 800mhz anliegen.



Das macht fast nichts aus.


----------



## TJW65 (10. März 2020)

Joa,
also ich sehe da nun kein Problem aber eben auch keinen nutzen


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. März 2020)

@Gurdi hast du noch ne Idee wegen dem Division 2 Anti Cheat Kram?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kriege sofort diesen Error wenn ich versuche zu starten. Hab schon das Game neu installiert, die Game Files repariert, alle Hintergrund Software geschlossen, funzt trotzdem nicht. 

@TJW65
Du musst das auch mal im Verhältnis sehen. Wir optimieren die Karte gerade im Bereich von 1% Leistungsunterschied. Wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist, dann ist es völlig Wurst ob real 1900MHz oder 1950MHz anliegen, ob du nen SP4k Score von 7100 oder 7300 hast, wenn du zockst, merkste davon nix mehr. Ich lass meine Karte jetzt jedenfalls mit 1950MHz eingestelltem Takt (real ~1870) laufen. Da hab ich maximal 2000RPM und nen Hotspot um die 80°C. 

Also ich muss sagen, mir gefällt der Treiber bisher echt gut, nur schade um die Lüftersteuerung. Verstehe nicht wieso die so schlecht funktioniert und man quasi nur 2 Optionen hat, MPT oder Stock.


----------



## TJW65 (10. März 2020)

*Klar*.... das ganze ist natürlich nicht so, dass es gigantische Leistungssprünges ausmachen würde.
Darum geht es mir auch nicht, für mich ist das ganze nichts als eine nettes "spielen" _mit _dem PC selbst anstatt nur _am_ PC 

hid.exe
das erinnert mich immer an diese "HID Konformes Gerät" Meldung. Irgendein Maus oder Tastatur Treiber Maybe?

Gruß und einen schönen Abend noch
TJW65


----------



## Ace (10. März 2020)

Läuft alles ganz geschmeidig bei mir, der Chip ist ganz ok.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jumpel (10. März 2020)

Bin grade am untervolten. Stresstest ist bei mir in dem Fall einfach The Witcher 3 auf 2560x1440 @ relativ hoch ;]
Habt ihr im Auslesetool auch immer einen übertriebenen peak-Wert bei der Lüfterdrehzahl stehen? Bei mir sind es ~ 3600 bis 3000 u/min. Der Schnitt ingame sind so 1400-1500 Umdrehungen.
Ich habe lediglich im AMD-Treiber die Voltage für den P3 reduziert. 
MPT fasse ich nicht mehr an. Entweder ich bin zu blöde oder das Tool verträgt sich einfach nicht mit meinem System... blackscreen, bluescreen, freeze, der sound bleibt hängen das es mir fast das Trommelfell zerreisst, ...


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> *Klar*.... das ganze ist natürlich nicht so, dass es gigantische Leistungssprünges ausmachen würde.
> Darum geht es mir auch nicht, für mich ist das ganze nichts als eine nettes "spielen" _mit _dem PC selbst anstatt nur _am_ PC
> 
> hid.exe
> ...



Maus und Tastaur sind Razer und Logitech. Beide Software Programme mal geschlossen, aber geht trotzdem nicht 
Mal davon ab, kann ich auf die Software so oder so nicht verzichten...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Komischerweise läuft mein Chip gefühlt unendlich stabil.
> Ich hab vorher Crashes gehabt bei 1056mV und ~1960MHz
> Jetzt laufen 1050mV sogar bis über 2000MHz stabil.
> Das Ding ist nur, seit ich die Lüfter jetzt übers MPT geregelt hab, drehen die einfach höher je höher ich den Takt schraube. Ich bekomm keine Blackscreens, die Lüfter drehen einfach immer höher.
> ...


Hast du 3d mark Vollversion? Das du Belastungstests mit time spy extreme laufen lassen kannst? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. März 2020)

Können wir also festhalten, das die Karten allgemein stabiler sind als vorher? Hatte ich mir schon gedacht nachdem ich jetzt hier vermehrt so viele gute UV Profile gesehen habe. Schaltungstechnisch sollte aber klar sein warum das jetzt stabiler läuft oder? Ich freue mich da glatt auf Freitag. Vielleicht gelingt es mir so unter 1000mV zu kommen Grüße


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. März 2020)

meine scheint jetzt auch mit etwas weniger Spannung klar zu kommen


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hast du 3d mark Vollversion? Das du Belastungstests mit time spy extreme laufen lassen kannst?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Leider nein. 
Ich kann aber eh nix am UV Profil ändern, weil ich die Lüfter einfach nicht in den Griff kriege. Wie gesagt, Custom Lüfterkurve funzt nicht wegen Zero Fan. Ich regel sie über MPT. Das führt aber dazu, dass wenn ich den Takt erhöhe, die Lüfter einfach mit höher drehen und ich hab einfach keinen Einfluss darauf, bzw. weiß nicht wie das MPT im Hintergrund das regelt. Fühlt sich an als würden die Lüfter mit MPT nicht einer Temp/RPM Kurve folgen, sondern einer Takt/RPM Kurve die kein Limit nach oben hat 
Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu blöd mit dem MPT die vernünftig zu regeln und jemand hier kann mich erleuchten, ich weiß es nicht...

Wenn einfach die blöde Custom Lüfterkurve gehen würde wie sie soll, wär das viel einfacher. Lüfter drehen lassen bis dahin wo man es maximal haben will und fertig. Bei jeder Temperatur weiß ich meine Drehzahl. Und schon könnte ich mit meinem UV Profil ausloten wie hoch ich mit dem Takt kann. Aber nein, Zero Fan will einfach nicht mit Custom Kurve, ich versteh nicht was das soll 

Edit: Stock Kurve ist auch keine Option, die ist bei der Red Devil totaler Müll.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2020)

Besorge dir einen key für 3d mark [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

Was soll denn 3D Mark an meinem Problem mit den Lüftern ändern?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was soll denn 3D Mark an meinem Problem mit den Lüftern ändern?


Wäre schön wenn es dieses lösen würde [emoji16]

Was ist denn an der Lüfterkurve von der Devil [emoji49] so schlimm? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Leider nein.
> Ich kann aber eh nix am UV Profil ändern, weil ich die Lüfter einfach nicht in den Griff kriege. Wie gesagt, Custom Lüfterkurve funzt nicht wegen Zero Fan. Ich regel sie über MPT. Das führt aber dazu, dass wenn ich den Takt erhöhe, die Lüfter einfach mit höher drehen und ich hab einfach keinen Einfluss darauf, bzw. weiß nicht wie das MPT im Hintergrund das regelt. Fühlt sich an als würden die Lüfter mit MPT nicht einer Temp/RPM Kurve folgen, sondern einer Takt/RPM Kurve die kein Limit nach oben hat
> Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu blöd mit dem MPT die vernünftig zu regeln und jemand hier kann mich erleuchten, ich weiß es nicht...
> 
> ...



Zeig mal deine Einstellung, ich kann meinen Lüfter vollständig via MPT Steuern.


----------



## gaussmath (11. März 2020)

Habt ihr das letzte Vid von Hardware Unboxed mit der Umfrage zum neusten Treiber gesehen? Das Verhältnis von Leuten mit Probs ist nach dem Update immer noch ca. 2:1 (keine Probs : mit Probs). Immerhin hat sich was getan. Das reicht aber noch nicht. Hab selbst auch noch Probleme. Wenigstens wird wohl ein weiterer top Linux Entwickler das Grafiktreiber-Team verstärken demnächst. Hab's gerade auf Reddit gelesen.  

@openSUSE: Meinstest du letztens mit "Framework" das UWP Framework? Wir haben den Punkt ja immer noch nicht geklärt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zeig mal deine Einstellung, ich kann meinen Lüfter vollständig via MPT Steuern.



Accoustic Limit 1500 RPM
Maximum RPM 2200 RPM
Throtteling RPM 3500RPM
Target Temperature 70°C

Bin gerad auf der Arbeit, heute Abend kann ich nen Screen machen. 
Wenn ich auf 1950MHz gehe, dann drehen die Lüfter auf ca. 2000RPM bei ca. 83°C TJ
Wenn ich auf 1980MHz gehe, dann drehen die Lüfter auf ca. 2600RPM ebenfalls bei ca. 83°C TJ
Wenn ich auf 2000MHz gehe, dann drehen die Lüfter auf fast 3000RPM ebenfalls bei ca. 83°C TJ
-> Wie als wäre es eine Takt/RPM Kurve

Mein Ziel ist es einfach zwischen 2000 und 2200 RPM bei Volllast zu haben. Momentan erreiche ich das ja auch bei 1950MHz, aber meine Karte kann ja offensichtlich mit dem neuen Treiber weit mehr als 1950MHz. Nur kann ich da nicht hin, weil mir dann die Ohren abfallen, obwohl der Hotspot noch total kühl ist. 
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso die Lüfter auf 3000 drehen, statt den Hotspot einfach wärmer werden zu lassen, da ist ja noch total viel Luft. So kann ich ja nicht mit dem Takt hoch.
Versteh ich hier irgendwas falsch bei der Einstellung im MPT?



> Was ist denn an der Lüfterkurve von der Devil so schlimm?


@Stock ist die viel zu niedrig eingestellt. ~1200-1300RPM


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. März 2020)

Bei der Nitro gibt es jetzt leider auch nicht mehr die Möglichkeit niedriger außer 1300 RPM zu gehen. Wie das mit dem Quiet Bios ist, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Kann das jemand mal testen?
Ich Notwendig ist das auch überhaupt nicht, da der Hotspot dort im Bereich zwischen 70 und 80 Grad ist....


----------



## Ace (11. März 2020)

Eingestellt 2050Mhz mit 0.993V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ *xlOrDsNaKex

*
Das Minimum bei der Karte über den Wattmann sind, 1200RPM weniger geht nicht., dazu musst du alles Settings runterdrehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. März 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Eingestellt 2050Mhz mit 0.993V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Bios 2 ? uff... Dann wird das Bios 2 ja unbrauchbar. Weil Silent ist das nicht...


----------



## Ace (11. März 2020)

Ich habe es nur im normalen Bios getestet ich finde die 1200RPM nicht laut.


----------



## NordVendt (11. März 2020)

Moin,

bin seit gestern auch Besitzer einer 5700XT, hatte mit DDU die alten Treiber deinstalliert und die aktuellste Radeon-SW installiert (20.2.2).
Nach Neustart hing sich der PC innerhalb von einer Sekunde auf dem Desktop immer wieder auf.
Mit nur einem Monitor an der Graka scheint das Problem nicht aufzutreten.
Schließ ich die anderen beiden Monitore erst später an, läuft im Desktopbetrieb auch alles, nur bei Spielen verursacht es Blackscreens und Freezes.

Anpassen aller Monitore auf die gleiche Bildwdh.frequenz und Deaktivieren von Freesync brachten nichts.
Außerdem hat die Radeon-Sw auch keinen Autostarteintrag mehr. (und speichert deshalb die Einstellungen nicht?)

Dachte eigentlich, dass diese Probleme mit den neuesten Treibern behoben sein sollten...
Hat wer 'ne Idee, was man noch testen könnte? UV?

GPU:  RX 5700 XT MSI Gaming X (stock)
MB: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: 6600k @4,5GHz
RAM: 16GB Trident Z 3000MHz
PSU: Seasonic Focus+ 550W
Mon: 1x FHD @144Hz, 1x FHD @75Hz, 1x UHD @60Hz


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. März 2020)

NordVendt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin seit gestern auch Besitzer einer 5700XT, hatte mit DDU die alten Treiber deinstalliert und die aktuellste Radeon-SW installiert (20.2.2).
> Nach Neustart hing sich der PC innerhalb von einer Sekunde auf dem Desktop immer wieder auf.
> ...



Kann das sein, dass die Speicher zu wenig Spannung bekommt?. 
Was Du mal ausprobieren könntest, im Wattmann mal die Spannungskurve ein wenig nach oben zu korrigieren. Gerade die unteren beiden States etwas nach oben ändern.
Wenn Du dann immer noch Probleme hast, dann vielleicht mal mit dem MPT die SoC Spannung anheben.
Aber eigentlich ein NoGo out of the Box gleich solche Probleme zu haben. Wenn innerhalb der 12 Tage keine Maßnahme fruchtet, zurück damit....


----------



## NordVendt (11. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass die Speicher zu wenig Spannung bekommt?.
> Was Du mal ausprobieren könntest, im Wattmann mal die Spannungskurve ein wenig nach oben zu korrigieren. Gerade die unteren beiden States etwas nach oben ändern.
> Wenn Du dann immer noch Probleme hast, dann vielleicht mal mit dem MPT die SoC Spannung anheben.
> Aber eigentlich ein NoGo out of the Box gleich solche Probleme zu haben. Wenn innerhalb der 12 Tage keine Maßnahme fruchtet, zurück damit....



Haste vielleicht mal paar Ausgangswerte bereit?
Habe diese Woche nicht viel Zeit zum Testen...
Speichert er überhaupt die Wattmanneinstellungen, wenn die Radeon-SW nicht im Autostart ist?
Konnte auf die Schnelle auch keine Option für den Autostart finden. (manuell hinzufügen ginge natürlich auch, aber damals war es ja auch automatisch im Autostart) 

Danke.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Im Bios 2 ? uff... Dann wird das Bios 2 ja unbrauchbar. Weil Silent ist das nicht...


Wow kann nicht glauben das das stable ist..... [emoji16] Haste 3dmark Vollversion und DV2? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. März 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich habe es nur im normalen Bios getestet ich finde die 1200RPM nicht laut.



Das ist aber nicht das was ich meinte. Das Bios 2 hat eine andere Mindest RPM Schwelle definiert. Meine Frage war jetzt, ob durch 20.2.2 auch diese ausgehebelt wurde.... Und was laut und nicht laut ist leider höchst subjektiv


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

> Speichert er überhaupt die Wattmanneinstellungen, wenn die Radeon-SW nicht im Autostart ist?


Die ist immer im Autostart. 


> Und was laut und nicht laut ist leider höchst subjektiv


Jap das stimmt. Gibt tatsächlich Leute denen 1200 RPM zu laut sind. 
Und dann gibt es mich, ich find selbst 2200 nicht zu laut


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. März 2020)

Ich bin da leider mehr oder minder gezwungen einen leisen PC zu haben. 
Erst meine erste Tochter und jetzt meine zweite Tochter schliefen bzw. schlafen im Wohnzimmer. Frau möchte aber auch TV schauen... also ist er an, aber flüster leise, um die kleine Terrorerbse nicht zu wecken. Also ist der PC so leise, das man quasi daneben schlafen könnte


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

Ok verständlich 
Sowas hab ich natürlich nicht. Ich hab mit meinen 24 Jahren weder Frau noch Kinder und wohne alleine, meine Nachbarn sind alles Stundenten, da läuft auch mal um 3 Uhr nachts an einem Dienstag noch laut Musik, stört sowieso keinen 
Deswegen muss der PC nur so leise sein, dass ich es nicht durchs Headset höre


----------



## IphoneBenz (11. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass die Speicher zu wenig Spannung bekommt?.
> Was Du mal ausprobieren könntest, im Wattmann mal die Spannungskurve ein wenig nach oben zu korrigieren. Gerade die unteren beiden States etwas nach oben ändern.
> Wenn Du dann immer noch Probleme hast, dann vielleicht mal mit dem MPT die SoC Spannung anheben.
> Aber eigentlich ein NoGo out of the Box gleich solche Probleme zu haben. Wenn innerhalb der 12 Tage keine Maßnahme fruchtet, zurück damit....


 
Out of the box sowas...einfach zurück damit. Vorausgesetzt das war alles Stock und du hast nicht vorher irgendwas probiert etc. Verfolge das jetzt schon länger und wollte auch meiner Freundin eine 5700 spendieren aber bis dato ist es einfach keine Empfehlung. Von der HW mag ich die Karte aber der Software dahinter traue ich atm kein Stück. Schade.


----------



## NordVendt (11. März 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Out of the box sowas...einfach zurück damit. Vorausgesetzt das war alles Stock und du hast nicht vorher irgendwas probiert etc. Verfolge das jetzt schon länger und wollte auch meiner Freundin eine 5700 spendieren aber bis dato ist es einfach keine Empfehlung. Von der HW mag ich die Karte aber der Software dahinter traue ich atm kein Stück. Schade.



Yep, out of the box.
Wenn ich beim Booten aber nur einen Bildschirm dran habe und warte bis das OS fertig ist, dann funktioniert es mit drei Bildschirmen im Desktopbetrieb. 
Spiele wie gesagt aber nicht, die gehen nur wenn 1 Monitor an der Graka hängt.
Und 550W sollten ja wohl bei einem guten Netzteil völlig ausreichend sein. Also ab in die RMA damit.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich bin da leider mehr oder minder gezwungen einen leisen PC zu haben.
> Erst meine erste Tochter und jetzt meine zweite Tochter schliefen bzw. schlafen im Wohnzimmer. Frau möchte aber auch TV schauen... also ist er an, aber flüster leise, um die kleine Terrorerbse nicht zu wecken. Also ist der PC so leise, das man quasi daneben schlafen könnte


Das mit den Kids und leise sein kenne ich zu gut [emoji16] Ich habe 2 Jungs und ein Mädel und natürlich meine Frau... Aber zum Glück habe ich ein eigenes Haus [emoji537] und hab noch zum Glück ein kleines Büro ergattern können.... Nicht das es noch ein Ankleiderzimmer wird[emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ok verständlich
> Sowas hab ich natürlich nicht. Ich hab mit meinen 24 Jahren weder Frau noch Kinder und wohne alleine, meine Nachbarn sind alles Stundenten, da läuft auch mal um 3 Uhr nachts an einem Dienstag noch laut Musik, stört sowieso keinen
> Deswegen muss der PC nur so leise sein, dass ich es nicht durchs Headset höre


Gott bin echt alt mit meinen fast 43 Jahren [emoji85]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IphoneBenz (11. März 2020)

NordVendt schrieb:


> Yep, out of the box.
> Wenn ich beim Booten aber nur einen Bildschirm dran habe und warte bis das OS fertig ist, dann funktioniert es mit drei Bildschirmen im Desktopbetrieb.
> Spiele wie gesagt aber nicht, die gehen nur wenn 1 Monitor an der Graka hängt.
> Und 550W sollten ja wohl bei einem guten Netzteil völlig ausreichend sein. Also ab in die RMA damit.



Du kannst gerne probieren ein wenig zu tweaken, hier gibt es viele die da echt Ahnung haben. Ich würde aber eine Karte die OFTB net läuft in die RMA schicken und egal von welchem Hersteller. Das ist kein Zustand und so sollte dementsprechend reagiert werden. 

Lg


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gott bin 8ch alt mit meinen fast 43 Jahren



Du könntest theoretisch mein Vater sein 
Meine "fast" Freundin ist 20, da fühl ich mich manchmal schon mit 24 alt um ehrlich zu sein


----------



## IphoneBenz (11. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Du könntest theoretisch mein Vater sein
> Meine "fast" Freundin ist 20, da fühl ich mich manchmal schon mit 24 alt um ehrlich zu sein



28 und 21  Geht voll klar.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> 28 und 21  Geht voll klar.


Ich meinte nicht wegen dem Altersunterschied, sondern irgendwie sind wir uns sehr ähnlich "mental" aber ich bin einfach schon 4 Jahre älter 
Ich wär gern nochmal 20


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht wegen dem Altersunterschied, sondern irgendwie sind wir uns sehr ähnlich "mental" aber ich bin einfach schon 4 Jahre älter
> Ich wär gern nochmal 20


Ich wäre auch gern wieder 20 [emoji51]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IphoneBenz (11. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht wegen dem Altersunterschied, sondern irgendwie sind wir uns sehr ähnlich "mental" aber ich bin einfach schon 4 Jahre älter
> Ich wär gern nochmal 20



Als würde 20 zu 24 so einen Unterschied machen bis auf die berufliche Ausrichtung welche dann meistens schon geschehen ist.  Ich finde die Wertung vom Alter überschätz.


----------



## Ace (11. März 2020)

Ihr seid alle noch Jung


----------



## TJW65 (11. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Du könntest theoretisch mein Vater sein



Joa, könnte hinkommen... *grins*

ich bin ja noch nicht einmal im Uni-Alter.... 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Da_Obst (11. März 2020)

Grüß euch. 

Ich hab meine Navi jetzt unter Wasser gesetzt und ein bisschen am Takt geschraubt. 
Bei eingestellten 2125/1850MHz@1,225V und +25% Powerlimit macht das Teil im SP4k 7815 Punkte, reell taktet der Chip mit ca. 2080MHz: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte nur mal ausloten wie weit ich mit dem Teil komme. Für 24/7 wandert das wieder nach unten. 
Was mir aufgefallen ist, der Chip hat unter Last ~50°C und beim Hotspot ~110°C. Ist dieses Delta "normal" bzw. im Rahmen? 
Mir kommt das nämlich ein bisschen eigenartig vor. Dadurch, dass die Temps im Mittel ganz ok sind vermute ich zumindest, dass der Kühler ordentlich drauf sitzt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Grüß euch.
> 
> Ich hab meine Navi jetzt unter Wasser gesetzt und ein bisschen am Takt geschraubt.
> Bei eingestellten 2125/1850MHz@1,225V und +25% Powerlimit macht das Teil im SP4k 7815 Punkte, reell taktet der Chip mit ca. 2080MHz:
> ...


110 grad mit wakü? Da stimmt was nicht 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TJW65 (11. März 2020)

Moin,
Also ich habe noch nie eine Wasserkühlung besssen, kann daher nur bedingt antworten aber 60 Grad Celsius im Delta sind schone eine menge denke ich.
Bei den meisten LuKü's liegt das ganze bei etwas 20-30 Grad Celsius Differenz.
Meine 5700 läuft beispielsweise auf ca. 73Grad und 87-90 Grad in der Juction Temperatur

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Da_Obst (11. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> 110 grad mit wakü? Da stimmt was nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk





TJW65 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Also ich habe noch nie eine Wasserkühlung besssen, kann daher nur bedingt antworten aber 60 Grad Celsius im Delta sind schone eine menge denke ich.
> Bei den meisten LuKü's liegt das ganze bei etwas 20-30 Grad Celsius Differenz.
> Meine 5700 läuft beispielsweise auf ca. 73Grad und 87-90 Grad in der Juction Temperatur
> ...



Ich hab's befürchtet. 
Dann pack ich den Block mal neu drauf.


----------



## Ace (11. März 2020)

@ *Da_Obst* 
 
Ich habe damals meinen Kühler 3x montieren müssen bis es einigermaßen gut war vom Hotspot.


----------



## Da_Obst (11. März 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> @ *Da_Obst*
> 
> Ich habe damals meinen Kühler 3x montieren müssen bis es einigermaßen gut war vom Hotspot.



Was hat bei dir nicht gepasst? Zu wenig Anpressdruck?
Ich hab die Karte grad in Teilen vor mir, die Verteilung der Paste sieht normal/gut aus. Der Kühler (HK IV) war halt "nur" handfest verschraubt, ich hab da etwas Skrupel auf Teufel komm raus anzuziehen.


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. März 2020)

Welchen Kühler verbaust du denn?


----------



## Da_Obst (11. März 2020)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Welchen Kühler verbaust du denn?



Einen Watercool Heatkiller IV.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. März 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Einen Watercool Heatkiller IV.



Also gleicher Kühler wie ich. Bei dir stimmt etwas mit dem mounting oder der wlp verteilung absolut nicht.
Ich benutze den gleichen Block (Okay mit Flüssigmetall) und kann 360 Watt wegkühlen ohne auch nur in die Nähe deiner Hotspot Temp zu kommen.


----------



## Da_Obst (11. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also gleicher Kühler wie ich. Bei dir stimmt etwas mit dem mounting oder der wlp verteilung absolut nicht.
> Ich benutze den gleichen Block (Okay mit Flüssigmetall) und kann 360 Watt wegkühlen ohne auch nur in die Nähe deiner Hotspot Temp zu kommen.



Ich hab die Karte wieder zusammengebaut und die Schrauben etwas herzhafter angezogen. Die Verteilung der WLP hab ich vorhin gerade getestet, die hat eigentlich gut ausgesehen. Ich stell das Teil jetzt wieder unter Wasser, mal gucken.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Als würde 20 zu 24 so einen Unterschied machen bis auf die berufliche Ausrichtung welche dann meistens schon geschehen ist.  Ich finde die Wertung vom Alter überschätz.


So meint ich das doch nicht 
Ich nenn sie mal meine Freundin, die 20 ist, ist wie eben so eine 20 jährige Frau halt ist. 
Aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein Stück anders als mit 20 noch, obwohl ich 24 bin und kurz vor meinem Bachelor stehe. 
Ergo: Ich fühl mich jünger als ich eigentlich bin und merke dann manchmal "huch du bist ja schon 24", da komm ich mir halt alt vor, weil die 4 Jahre sowas von im Flug vergingen 
Ich hoffe das hat irgendwie Sinn ergeben 

Sorry für das OT


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> So meint ich das doch nicht
> Ich nenn sie mal meine Freundin, die 20 ist, ist wie eben so eine 20 jährige Frau halt ist.
> Aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt kein Stück anders als mit 20 noch, obwohl ich 24 bin und kurz vor meinem Bachelor stehe.
> Ergo: Ich fühl mich jünger als ich eigentlich bin und merke dann manchmal "huch du bist ja schon 24", da komm ich mir halt alt vor, weil die 4 Jahre sowas von im Flug vergingen
> ...


Ich fühle mich auch noch nicht wie 43[emoji4]
Ich glaube Hardware hält jung [emoji16][emoji56]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich hab die Karte wieder zusammengebaut und die Schrauben etwas herzhafter angezogen. Die Verteilung der WLP hab ich vorhin gerade getestet, die hat eigentlich gut ausgesehen. Ich stell das Teil jetzt wieder unter Wasser, mal gucken.



Über Kreuz vormoniteren an zwei Punkten, dann entweder von links nach recht oder von oben nach unten anziehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

@Gurdi



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier einmal die Einstellungen vom MPT und was der Wattman daraus macht. 
Alles bei 1050mV:
1950MHz, 2000RPM, ~83°C TJ
1980MHz, 2600RPM, ~83°C TJ
2000MHz, 3000RPM, ~83°C TJ

Ziel: Unter Volllast ~2100RPM bei so hohem Takt wie möglich.
Warum drehen die Lüfter so hoch!? Würd mich echt mal interessieren wie du es hinbekommst deine Lüfter vollständig so wie du es haben willst mit dem MPT zu steuern.


----------



## Peet86 (11. März 2020)

Naböönd,

habe eben mal mit dem MorePowerTool rum gespielt.
Scheint stabil zu sein und ist aber natürlich nicht Alltagstauglich.

Ich habe übrigens nur den "Max GPU Clock" freigeschaltet.

Mein gedämmtes Gehäuse ist offen und die 2x140mm Frontlüfter sind auf jeweils 1150rpm.

Man kann halt direkt sehen das der Sapphire Kühler hier dann doch die Segel streichen muss und aber sowas von an seine Grenzen kommt.

Ergebnis:


----------



## Gurdi (11. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FanTarget Temperatur erhöhen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. März 2020)

Hab nun auch intensiver UV getestet mit dem neuen Treiber. Vorher 1976mhz /1800mhz @ 1059mv (real 1062mv)

Zich Runs SP4K und viele Stresstests time spy extreme sind mit 1976mhz /1800mhz @ 1045mv (real 1050mv) stable

1976mhz /1800mhz @ 1036mv (real 1042mv laufen nicht ganz durch den Stresstest von time spy extreme kurz vorm Ende.... Games muss ich noch testen.


Normale 3dmark runs und SP4K laufen auch mit 1000mv durch.... Das heist aber nicht gleich stable [emoji6]

Bisl stabler scheint der neue Treiber aber zu sein mit UV und OC [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> FanTarget Temperatur erhöhen.


Danke werd ich mal probieren.
Aber wenn ich z.B. 80°C als Target wähle, das wäre ja ca. die Temperatur die ich beim Zocken so erreiche, dann will ich ja, dass die Lüfter da ungefähr bei ~2000 drehen. 
Also nehme ich Target 80 und Accoustic Limit 2000? Oder wie hab ich das zu verstehen?


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. März 2020)

si, 2000 rpm sind aber auch schon laut   würd mich schon sehr nerven


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

Jetzt hab ich genau das Gegenteil erreicht 
Target 80°C
Accoustic Limit 2200RPM

Jetzt drehen die Lüfter unter Volllast IMMER auf ~1950RPM und je höher ich den Takt schraube, desto höher wird TJ. 
Wieso krieg ich es nicht hin einfach diese 2200 zuerreichen  Egal wo ich die Zahl hinschreibe, die wird nie erreicht. 
Kann mir jemand erklären was genau der Wert "Maximum RPM" überhaupt macht? Hat dieser Wert überhaupt einen Einfluss auf die Drehzahl bei Target Temperature? Wie sieht die Regelung der Lüfter aus oberhalb vom Target, wonach richtet sich die?

Edit: Bei über 2000MHz bekomme ich leichte Bildfehler, irgendeine Kante flimmert mal, irgendein kleines Detail blitzt auf, SP4k läuft zwar durch aber das scheint mir nicht normal zu sein. Schätze so viel macht mein Chip dann doch nicht mit


----------



## Da_Obst (11. März 2020)

Soo, hat ein bissl gedauert. Entlüften ist immer recht langwierig.
Hab jetzt unter Volllast ~50°C im Mittel und bis zu ~95°C beim Hotspot, mit den gleichen Einstellungen wie vorher. 
Wenn ich das Powerlimit rausnehme und 2050MHz@1,2V einstelle, dann lande ich bei ~50°C und ~85°C Hotspot. 

Aber ich wollte eh mit recht konservativen Einstellungen spielen und ne schöne Takt/Spannung-Kombi finden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ey das kann doch nicht sein. Was mach ich falsch? Wieso drehen die Lüfter nicht bei der Target Temperature so schnell wie ich es eingestellt habe?
Ich liege 7°C überm Target und trotzdem 400RPM unter Accoustic Limit.
Mit dem Setting an sich bin ich mehr als zufrieden, ich hätte nur gerne ca. 300RPM mehr um auf ~80°C zu kommen.

Edit: Habs geschafft. MPT und Wattman scheinen wohl irgendwie verbuggt zu sein. Ich hab im Treiber von Lüftersteuerung Auto auf manuell gestellt und gesehen, dass in der Kurve das Accoustic Limit gar nicht übernommen wird. Hab dann die Kurve selbst hoch gezogen und sofort ging natürlich Zero Fan nicht mehr. Hab dann wieder auf Auto gestellt, wieder auf manuell und plötzlich war das Accoustic Limit auch in der Kurve drin. Sehr merkwürdig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. 
Von 1056mV @ 1946 MHz (19.11.3)
Auf 1050mV @ 1975MHz (20.2.2)
Nicht schlecht.
Es würde sogar noch mehr Takt gehen, dann geht TJ aber Richtung 90. Da will ich nicht unbedingt hin.


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. März 2020)

Evtl liegts an der Einschränkung der sppt
RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool '-' BIOS'-'Eintraege anpassen, optimieren und noch stabiler uebertakten | Navi unlimited | igor sLAB


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. März 2020)

Ja, irgendwas scheint da nicht richtig zu funktionieren. Damit die Werte der SPPT auch wirklich in der Kurve landen muss ich
Lüftersteuerung von Auto -> auf Manuell -> Kurve selbst verändern -> wieder auf Auto -> Kurve wird resettet -> wieder auf manuell und dann sind die Werte der SPPT im Wattman.
Vorher nicht. 

Das erklärt auch wieso ich gestern mit steigendem Takt immer höhere Drehzahlen hatte, weil das Target viel zu niedrig war. 
Und auch wieso ich vorhin immer nur 1950 RPM hatte, selbst mit hoch gedrehtem Accoustic Limit.
Die Werte werden einfach nicht übernommen zunächst von der SPPT 

Der Red Bios Editor ist aber nicht für irgendwas mit den Lüftern zuständig oder?


----------



## -Xe0n- (12. März 2020)

Der RBE ist dafür da um mit dem MPT ein Bios zu erstellen, dass du dann mit ATIFlash flashen kannst. Somit werden deine Einstellungen festim bios gespeichert und nicht mehr in der registry


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. März 2020)

Ah okay, verstanden. 
Na das Bios werd ich bestimmt nicht flashen, dafür blicke ich bei den Lüftern immer noch zu wenig durch 
Ich hoffe einfach, dass AMD mit irgendeinem Treiber den Zero Fan Modus + Custom Lüfterkurve möglich macht. Ich will einfach anhand von Zahlen und einer Kurve genau sehen können bei exakt welcher Temperatur die Lüfter wie schnell drehen und ich will die Kurve so einstellen können wie ich Bock habe. 
Das geht aktuell leider weder mit dem Treiber, noch mit dem MPT.



> si, 2000 rpm sind aber auch schon laut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Achso btw: 
Ich versteh gar nicht was ihr alle immer habt  Haben hier echt alle Frau und Kinder und zocken ohne Headset? 
Meine Karte dreht jetzt bei 2300RPM und beim Zocken durchs Headset hör ich davon Null.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo teste bitte aber games oder kauf dir die Vollversion von 3dmark..... Der time spy extreme ist gut zum testen oder wie gesagt  DV2..... SP4K kann ich auch mit über 2000mhz bei der gleichen Spannung durch laufen lassen..... [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ah okay, verstanden.
> Na das Bios werd ich bestimmt nicht flashen, dafür blicke ich bei den Lüftern immer noch zu wenig durch
> Ich hoffe einfach, dass AMD mit irgendeinem Treiber den Zero Fan Modus + Custom Lüfterkurve möglich macht. Ich will einfach anhand von Zahlen und einer Kurve genau sehen können bei exakt welcher Temperatur die Lüfter wie schnell drehen und ich will die Kurve so einstellen können wie ich Bock habe.
> Das geht aktuell leider weder mit dem Treiber, noch mit dem MPT.
> ...


Hast bestimmt geschlossene Kopfhörer oder[emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich genau das Gegenteil erreicht
> Target 80°C
> Accoustic Limit 2200RPM
> 
> ...



Accoustic ist das was der Lüfter erreichen soll, er versucht die TargetTempmit maximal diesem Wert zu erreichen.Klappt das NICHT,dann bewegt sich der Lüfter quasi in einen neuen Bereich zwischen Accoustic und Max Lüfter.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. März 2020)

> Accoustic ist das was der Lüfter erreichen soll, er versucht die  TargetTempmit maximal diesem Wert zu erreichen.Klappt das NICHT,dann  bewegt sich der Lüfter quasi in einen neuen Bereich zwischen Accoustic  und Max Lüfter.


Was passiert denn wenn ich Max Lüfter auf den selben Wert wie Accoustic stelle (2200)? Nach meinem Verständnis würde dann der Lüfter nie höher als 2200 drehen und ab 2200 würde der Hotspot einfach wärmer werden. Richtig?
So hab ichs mir jedenfalls vorgestellt, anscheinend wurde einfach nur häufig die SPPT nicht übernommen. Dann weiß ich jetzt wenigstens wie ich die Lüfter in den Bereich kriege wo ich sie haben will. Ne Custom Lüfterkurve wäre trotzdem schöner  Hab das mal an AMD reported mit Zero Fan und Custom Kurve. Vielleicht hilfts ja wenn es mehrere tun 


Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo teste bitte aber games oder kauf dir die Vollversion von 3dmark..... Der time spy extreme ist gut zum testen oder wie gesagt  DV2..... SP4K kann ich auch mit über 2000mhz bei der gleichen Spannung durch laufen lassen.....


Heute Nacht schon 2 Stunden CoD damit gezockt, lief alles bestens 
Ich frag mich eher wie das sein kann, die Software hat ja viel größeren Einfluss als ich dachte. Wie gesagt vorher ist sogar SP4k abgestürzt wenn ich den Takt nur 4MHz nach oben geschoben hab. Jetzt laufen plötzlich 50MHz mehr easy und das sogar mit niedrigerer Spannung  Verrückt. 


> oder wie gesagt  DV2


Wenn ich das starten könnte würd ichs machen  Allerdings springt immer noch EasyAntiCheat an beim Start und noch hab ich keine Lösung


> Hast bestimmt geschlossene Kopfhörer oder


Ne halb offene sogar


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn ich Max Lüfter auf den selben Wert wie Accoustic stelle (2200)? Nach meinem Verständnis würde dann der Lüfter nie höher als 2200 drehen und ab 2200 würde der Hotspot einfach wärmer werden. Richtig?
> So hab ichs mir jedenfalls vorgestellt, anscheinend wurde einfach nur häufig die SPPT nicht übernommen. Dann weiß ich jetzt wenigstens wie ich die Lüfter in den Bereich kriege wo ich sie haben will. Ne Custom Lüfterkurve wäre trotzdem schöner  Hab das mal an AMD reported mit Zero Fan und Custom Kurve. Vielleicht hilfts ja wenn es mehrere tun
> 
> Heute Nacht schon 2 Stunden CoD damit gezockt, lief alles bestens
> ...


OK für dt990 sind offen... Dann hörst noch mehr [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

Du hast jetzt auch 1975mhz eingestellt und reale 1050mv anliegend? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt auch 1975mhz eingestellt und reale 1050mv anliegend?


Jup genau 
Takt würde auch noch höher gehen, bei 2000MHz und gleichbeibender Drehzahl geht der Hotspot dann aber so Richtung 87-88°C
Da hab ich lieber 1975MHz und um die 81, 82°C Hotspot 

Wobei mir gerad einfällt, dass der Wert auch noch von der falschen SPPT stammen könnte. Ich mach mal eben noch nen Test mit 2000MHz bei 2300RPM


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was passiert denn wenn ich Max Lüfter auf den selben Wert wie Accoustic stelle (2200)? Nach meinem Verständnis würde dann der Lüfter nie höher als 2200 drehen und ab 2200 würde der Hotspot einfach wärmer werden. Richtig?
> So hab ichs mir jedenfalls vorgestellt, anscheinend wurde einfach nur häufig die SPPT nicht übernommen. Dann weiß ich jetzt wenigstens wie ich die Lüfter in den Bereich kriege wo ich sie haben will. Ne Custom Lüfterkurve wäre trotzdem schöner  Hab das mal an AMD reported mit Zero Fan und Custom Kurve. Vielleicht hilfts ja wenn es mehrere tun
> 
> Heute Nacht schon 2 Stunden CoD damit gezockt, lief alles bestens
> ...



Auf den selben Wert würdeich die nicht stellen, aber 2110 und 2200sollteklappen,dann dreht das Teil auch nicht höheralsdu vorgegeben hast.
Du kannst bei Overdrivelimits auch einfach die maximal mögliche Drehzahl begrenzen, daskann aber je nach Modell Probleme machen wegen der Spannungsversorgung der Lüfter.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Auf den selben Wert würdeich die nicht stellen, aber 2110 und 2200sollteklappen,dann dreht das Teil auch nicht höheralsdu vorgegeben hast.
> Du kannst bei Overdrivelimits auch einfach die maximal mögliche Drehzahl begrenzen, daskann aber je nach Modell Probleme machen wegen der Spannungsversorgung der Lüfter.


War auch mehr zum Verständnis gedacht, so wie es jetzt eingestellt ist (Accoustic 2300, Maximum 3500, Target 80) funktioniert es genau wie es soll. Hotspot wird auf ca. 80°C gehalten bei ca. 2300RPM, so stell ich mir das vor  

@Evagsüchtiger



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mit 2000MHz @ 1050mV
Läuft immer noch stabil und wie erwartet war der Hotspot wohl gestern nur so hoch weil die SPPT nicht übernommen wurde, jetzt ist er da wo er sein soll.
Die Temps sind exakt gleich wie bei 1975MHz. Allerdings krieg ich immer noch im SP4k leichte Bildfehler, aufblitzen von Texturen, etc. 
Schätze da fängt es an Probleme zu machen. Man erkennt auch gut wie der effektive Takt immer weiter weg ist vom Wattman Setting. 
Bei 1975 im Wattman erreiche ich real 1950
Bei 2000 im Wattman erreiche ich real nur noch 1920


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Jup genau
> Takt würde auch noch höher gehen, bei 2000MHz und gleichbeibender Drehzahl geht der Hotspot dann aber so Richtung 87-88°C
> Da hab ich lieber 1975MHz und um die 81, 82°C Hotspot
> 
> Wobei mir gerad einfällt, dass der Wert auch noch von der falschen SPPT stammen könnte. Ich mach mal eben noch nen Test mit 2000MHz bei 2300RPM


Wieviel realer Takt liegt denn dann an bei dir? Ich hab eingestellt 1976mhz /1800mhz @1045mv (real 1050mv) und es liegen zwischen 1920 u d 1930mhz an

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. März 2020)

Jo hab gerad den Test nochmal wiederholt von gestern, den Werten von gestern kann man vorne und hinten nicht trauen. Da hat einiges nicht gefunzt mit der SPPT.
Also es liegt an:

1950@1046 eingestellt, 1870@1050 real
1975@1046 eingestellt, 1900@1050 real
2000@1046 eingestellt, 1920@1050 real -> aber leichte Bildfehler

Real also immer recht konstant ~80MHz weniger als der eingestellte Wert. Nicht ganz so gut wie bei dir


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Jo hab gerad den Test nochmal wiederholt von gestern, den Werten von gestern kann man vorne und hinten nicht trauen. Da hat einiges nicht gefunzt mit der SPPT.
> Also es liegt an:
> 
> 1950@1046 eingestellt, 1870@1050 real
> ...


Wir haben beide keine guten Chips [emoji3525] aber Hauptsache kein Spulenfiepen [emoji39]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. März 2020)

Selbst wenn ich Spulenfiepen hätte, ich hör nicht mal 2300 RPM, ich glaub n bisschen Spulenfiepen würd ich gar nicht wahrnehmen 
Weiß aber auch nicht wie stark sowas sich anhören kann, hatte sowas noch nie.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich Spulenfiepen hätte, ich hör nicht mal 2300 RPM, ich glaub n bisschen Spulenfiepen würd ich gar nicht wahrnehmen
> Weiß aber auch nicht wie stark sowas sich anhören kann, hatte sowas noch nie.


Du musst zum Ohren Arzt [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> War auch mehr zum Verständnis gedacht, so wie es jetzt eingestellt ist (Accoustic 2300, Maximum 3500, Target 80) funktioniert es genau wie es soll. Hotspot wird auf ca. 80°C gehalten bei ca. 2300RPM, so stell ich mir das vor
> 
> @Evagsüchtiger
> 
> ...



Wenn man es einmal verstanden hat dann kann man damit gut umgehen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ELITE



hier mal ein Run Firestrike mitden UV Settings


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. März 2020)

Läuft doch 
Hab mal ne Random Frage, liefen deine TridentZ eigentlich immer mit 3600MHz bzw. mit XMP? Oder hast du die selber da hin übertaktet?
Jetzt wo ich frei hab und die Karte läuft wie sie soll, brauch ich was neues woran ich Zahlen ändern kann


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Läuft doch
> Hab mal ne Random Frage, liefen deine TridentZ eigentlich immer mit 3600MHz bzw. mit XMP? Oder hast du die selber da hin übertaktet?
> Jetzt wo ich frei hab und die Karte läuft wie sie soll, brauch ich was neues woran ich Zahlen ändern kann


Ne sind 3600er.... CL16.... Hatte diese schon auf 3800mhz mit IF auf 1900mhz und verschärften Timings... Hab es aber wieder auf standard [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (12. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch super aus  Läuft schön kühl mit TJ bei 80°C und Verbrauch ist auch niedriger geworden.
> Du erreichst sogar fast 50MHz effektiv mehr als ich mit dem selben Setting. Ich vermute dein Chip wird auf jeden Fall besser sein.
> Ich an deiner Stelle würde jetzt als nächstes mal versuchen mit der Spannung noch einen Schritt weiter runter zu gehen. Änder mal nur den max. Spannungswert auf 1046mV (effektiv 1050mV) und wiederhole den Test. Falls stabil, perfekt. Da geht sicher noch was. Vielleicht gehen sogar effektiv 1043mV.
> 
> ...



Das werde ich mal machen, und mit der Spannung runter gehen.  Ich hab sonst nichts anderes eingestellt. Nur das, was du da gepostet hast.  Und meine Graka ist ja eine Nitro+ 

Hier mal noch ein Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (12. März 2020)

doppelt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Das werde ich mal machen, und mit der Spannung runter gehen.  Ich hab sonst nichts anderes eingestellt. Nur das, was du da gepostet hast.  Und meine Graka ist ja eine Nitro+
> 
> Hier mal noch ein Test
> 
> ...


Könntest du beim bench gpuz mitlaufen lassen und dann Max Ergebnisse posten von allen Daten [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. März 2020)

Achherje Ich habe aus versehen Valley in 4K auf Max mit 8xAA ganze 4 Stunden laufen lassen. Ich wollte gerade ins Bett und da seh ich das mein PC noch an ist und der Valley Bench läuft noch


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. März 2020)

Uff eben die neue Karte eingebaut weil die alte Blackscreens verursacht hat.. trotz Undervolting erreicht die Karte gute 96°C Junction und ist mit 2000 Rpm schon hörbarer als die davor  muss mal den Gigabyte Support anschreiben kann ja nicht angehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Das werde ich mal machen, und mit der Spannung runter gehen.  Ich hab sonst nichts anderes eingestellt. Nur das, was du da gepostet hast.  Und meine Graka ist ja eine Nitro+
> 
> Hier mal noch ein Test
> 
> ...



Wieso jetzt ne Nitro? 
Aber das Ergebnis sieht doch super aus. 1976@1047 scheint hier ein beliebtes und stabiles Setting zu sein. Da würd ich gar nix mehr dran verändern.
GPU-Z dazu wäre durchaus interessant, damit man mal sieht wie hoch der reale Takt ist und wie hoch der Hotspot ist.



> Achherje
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na der Chip glüht jetzt 



> Uff eben die neue Karte eingebaut weil die alte Blackscreens verursacht  hat.. trotz Undervolting erreicht die Karte gute 96°C Junction und ist  mit 2000 Rpm schon hörbarer als die davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


96°C bei 2000RPM sind in der Tat etwas viel. Wie sieht denn dein Airflow aus? Welches Case hast du und wie viele Lüfter?
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ein guter Airflow extrem gegen die Hotspot Temps hilft. Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter im Deckel bei mir hat mal eben den Hotspot um 3-4°C gesenkt.


----------



## econ86 (13. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Uff eben die neue Karte eingebaut weil die alte Blackscreens verursacht hat.. trotz Undervolting erreicht die Karte gute 96°C Junction und ist mit 2000 Rpm schon hörbarer als die davor  muss mal den Gigabyte Support anschreiben kann ja nicht angehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn meine 5700xt so um die 190 Watt zieht, wird die auch 100 Grad warm, also weniger Watt. Hatte das auch mit den 20.2.2. - trotz UV hat die Karte 190 W gezogen. Musste das UV Profil löschen und wieder einstellen, dann lief es mit weniger Watt. Oder Powertarget Regler so um 15% runter. Bei mir verursacht der 20.2.2 leider gelegentlich Blackscreens, wieder zurück zu 19.12.1 oder, wenn es die neue Oberfläche sein soll, den 19.12.3.


----------



## Peet86 (13. März 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Uff eben die neue Karte eingebaut weil die alte Blackscreens verursacht hat.. trotz Undervolting erreicht die Karte gute 96°C Junction und ist mit 2000 Rpm schon hörbarer als die davor  muss mal den Gigabyte Support anschreiben kann ja nicht angehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine Gigabyte hatte ich auch hier und die hat ja bei GamersNexus im Test eigentlich recht gut abgeschnitten. Bei mir hatte sie jedoch auch die Angewohnheit, genau wie die Thicc ii Ultra, doch recht schnell sehr heiß zu laufen.

Wenn man sich die Kühler mal anschaut ist dies gar nicht so verwunderlich, denn es gibt keine Abstandshalter, coldplate - pcb, wie bei der Nitro+. Heißt im Umkehrschluss, der Anpressdruck hängt vom Handgelenk des jeweiligen armen Knechtes in der Fabrik ab. Streuungen sind dort unvermeidlich.

Bei der Nitro+ ist somit diese Streuung quasi unmöglich.


----------



## vega_56 (13. März 2020)

Ich habe bei der Gaming X nochmal die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt, nun ist Gelid GC Extreme drauf und die vier Schrauben in der Mitte mit voller Kraft angezogen. In meinem nicht alltagstauglichen Maximalprofil äußerst sich das durch rund 10°C weniger Hotspot-Temperatur. Die Lüfterkurve ist leider nicht ganz identisch bei den Screenshots, aber der Effekt ist doch sichtbar. 

Was nun auf die Paste und was auf das Anziehen zurückzuführen ist, ist natürlich schwierig zusagen, aber leider habe ich keinen Schraubendreher mit Drehmomentanzeige. Auch unter Ubuntu liegt der Hotspot rund 10° niedriger, hier läuft die Karte @stock.
Ich war ja skeptisch bezüglich der Auftragbarkeit der Paste, aber mit erwärmen im Backofen vorher ging das super. Ein kleiner Spatel liegt der Packung bei. Die 4€ für die 1g-Packung haben sich definitiv gelohnt


----------



## NordVendt (13. März 2020)

NordVendt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin seit gestern auch Besitzer einer 5700XT, hatte mit DDU die alten Treiber deinstalliert und die aktuellste Radeon-SW installiert (20.2.2).
> Nach Neustart hing sich der PC innerhalb von einer Sekunde auf dem Desktop immer wieder auf.
> ...



Hatte die Spannung nach oben angepasst mit MPT und Wattmann und das ohne Erfolg.
Selbst, wenn die UAC sich öffnete, kam es zu Blackscreens und Freezes, wenn mehrere Monitore angeschlossen waren.

Den aktuellsten Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und den 19.12.2 installiert und bisher kam es nicht mehr zu Blackscreens, dafür aber ein paar Grafikfehler...


----------



## ThebigPeet (13. März 2020)

edit!


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. März 2020)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Gaming X nochmal die Wärmeleitpaste gewechselt, nun ist Gelid GC Extreme drauf und die vier Schrauben in der Mitte mit voller Kraft angezogen. In meinem nicht alltagstauglichen Maximalprofil äußerst sich das durch rund 10°C weniger Hotspot-Temperatur. Die Lüfterkurve ist leider nicht ganz identisch bei den Screenshots, aber der Effekt ist doch sichtbar.
> 
> Was nun auf die Paste und was auf das Anziehen zurückzuführen ist, ist natürlich schwierig zusagen, aber leider habe ich keinen Schraubendreher mit Drehmomentanzeige. Auch unter Ubuntu liegt der Hotspot rund 10° niedriger, hier läuft die Karte @stock.
> Ich war ja skeptisch bezüglich der Auftragbarkeit der Paste, aber mit erwärmen im Backofen vorher ging das super. Ein kleiner Spatel liegt der Packung bei. Die 4€ für die 1g-Packung haben sich definitiv gelohnt


Aber so betreibst du die Karte doch hoffentlich nicht 24/7 oder? 
Ein 100°C Hotspot mit 250W Verbrauch sehe ich nicht gerade als geeignetes Alltagsprofil an


----------



## TJW65 (13. März 2020)

vega_56 schrieb:


> In meinem nicht alltagstauglichen Maximalprofil äußerst sich das durch rund 10°C weniger Hotspot-Temperatur.





MFG
TJW65


----------



## vega_56 (13. März 2020)

ThebigPeet schrieb:


> edit!



Nachtrag dazu: Mit voller Kraft ist übertrieben. Ich habe die fest angezogen, soweit es halt geht mit so einem Minischraubendreher, ohne Gewalt anzuwenden. Ich hoffe doch, dass der Chip das aushält oder?
Die Schrauben sitzen auch auf einer Feder, das sollte zu festes anziehen verhindern, hoffe ich :/

Jetzt funktioniert @stock auch die Lüfersteuerung. Ich habe mich ja gewundert, warum die Lüfter so ruhig bleiben, obwohl die Karte 110°C am Hotspot erreicht. Jetzt säuselt sie halt angenehm leise mit 1500RPM und die Temperatur stimmt. Da scheint also bei der ursprünglichen Montage nicht alles so perfekt gewesen zu sein.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. März 2020)

So nun hab ich mal etwas Zeit gefunden die ersten Benches mit 20.2.2 zu machen.

Hier die Ergebnisse.
Heaven etc. folgen.
Taste mich weiter runter.... Mit 19.12.4 war sowas nicht möglich. (TimeSpy)

EDIT:
So Valley und Heaven liefen auch wunderbar durch mit 1000mV @ 2000MHz.

Als nächstes kommt The Div2.... mal sehen


----------



## openSUSE (13. März 2020)

GPU-Z Update

v2.30.0 (March 13th, 2020)

-    Added Advanced tab reporting for Hardware Accelerated GPU Scheduling (Windows 10 20H1)
-    Advanced tab now shows WDDM 2.7, Shader Model 6.6, DirectX Mesh Shaders, DirectX Raytracing Tier 1.1
-    Worked around Microsoft bug to fix DirectML detection on Windows 10 19041 Insider Build
-    Driver registry path for the graphics device is now displayed in Advanced -> General
-    Renamed NVIDIA "VDDC" sensor to "GPU Voltage"
-    Renamed AMD "GPU only Power Draw" sensor to "GPU Chip Power Draw" to clarify that this is the graphics chip only power draw, not the whole graphics card
-    Windows Basic Display Driver will no longer show WHQL/Beta status
-    Updated Renoir to be 7 nm
-    Added support for AMD Radeon RX 590 GME, Radeon Pro W5500, Radeon Pro V7350x2, FirePro 2260, Radeon Instinct MI25 MxGPU, AMD MxGPU
-    Added support for Intel UHD Graphics (i5-10210Y)
-    Added support for NVIDIA GTS 450 Rev 2
-    Fixed crash during DirectX 12 detection

TechPowerUp GPU-Z (v2.30.0) Download | TechPowerUp


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. März 2020)

Mir ist vermehrt aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter plötzlich im idle anspringen. Ich merk das oft gar nicht, aber jetzt ist es mir aufgefallen.
Hab das ganze jetzt mal etwas länger beobachtet und guckt euch das an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist idle! 
Wieso taktet die so hoch? Ist sonst nie passiert. Es ist nicht der VRAM der auf volle Pulle läuft...
Die Temps klettern auf 60°C, dann springen die Lüfter an und kühlen auf 50 runter und dann wieder von vorne.


----------



## TJW65 (13. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich spontan so leider nicht bestätigen.
Also etwas merkwürdig scheinen die Treiber weiterhin zu sein 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch ein Beispiel, hab sogar jede Anwendung geschlossen jetzt auch den Browser.
So sieht doch keine idle Kurve aus, sieht man ja auch gut an deinem Screen... 
Die Auslastung sowie der Takt springt gut 3x pro Sekunde hoch oder runter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim Vram das selbe.
Man kann dabei zusehen wie die Temps im idle auf 60°C klettern.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. März 2020)

Mir fällt auf das er nicht mehr runter taktet. Mit älteren Treibern war auch mal 6 oder 10 MHz Kern Takt. Jetzt bleibt er auf 790 MHz.... mir ist das bisher nicht aufgefallen  weil ich eh immer gleich nenn Game starte,  aber bei dem ganzen Gebenche gestern,  viel es mir auf....


----------



## hks1981 (14. März 2020)

Und was passiert wenn ihr die Karte wieder auf Stock stellt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf das er nicht mehr runter taktet. Mit älteren Treibern war auch mal 6 oder 10 MHz Kern Takt. Jetzt bleibt er auf 790 MHz.... mir ist das bisher nicht aufgefallen  weil ich eh immer gleich nenn Game starte,  aber bei dem ganzen Gebenche gestern,  viel es mir auf....


Ja das haben wir ja alle. Aber schau dir mal den Screen von TJW65 an und dann meinen. Seiner bleibt wenigstens ruhig und konstant bei 800MHz. Meiner dreht wie verrückt hoch und runter um millisekunden Takt, die GPU heizt sich von selbst auf im idle, alleine das sollte ja schon nicht passieren. 


> Und was passiert wenn ihr die Karte wieder auf Stock stellt?


Teste ich gleich sofort.

Edit: Ich vermute schon wieder das Windows Update. Als ich gestern Nacht den Rechner ausgeschaltet hab hat er wieder irgendwelche Updates installiert. Heute nach dem ersten Hochfahren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht nen deutlichen Unterschied. Takt bleibt konstant. Temps sind fast 20°C (!) weniger im idle und heizen sich auch nicht von selbst hoch. 
Es ist das bescheuerte Windows, ehrlich eh


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2020)

Ich hatte das auch kürzlich mit der VII, NV Karten waren davon auch betroffen. Erledigt sich aber von selbst irgendwie.
Würd ich mir nicht den Kopf drüber zerbrechen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (14. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Beim Vram das selbe.



Ja, Windows ist in letzter Zeit etwas...merkwürdig um es freundlich auszudrücken.
Das Vram Takt-verhalten kann ich jedoch auch schon eine ganze weile beobachten - Takt hoch, Takt runter usw. 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Mir ist vermehrt aufgefallen, dass die Lüfter plötzlich im idle anspringen. Ich merk das oft gar nicht, aber jetzt ist es mir aufgefallen.
> Hab das ganze jetzt mal etwas länger beobachtet und guckt euch das an:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin so froh das ich keine Probleme hab [emoji16]

Was ich demnächst mache ist das ich den Nitro Kühler mal abnehme und die Wlp neu mache. Habe Artic Mx4 Paste.... Die sollte eigentlich top sein. Lohnt es andere wlpads zu benutzen? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Ja, Windows ist in letzter Zeit etwas...merkwürdig um es freundlich auszudrücken.
> Das Vram Takt-verhalten kann ich jedoch auch schon eine ganze weile beobachten - Takt hoch, Takt runter usw.
> 
> MFG
> TJW65


Ich hatte die letzen  Tage auch 2 windows Updates 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (14. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich bin so froh das ich keine Probleme hab [emoji16]
> 
> Was ich demnächst mache ist das ich den Nitro Kühler mal abnehme und die Wlp neu mache. Habe Artic Mx4 Paste.... Die sollte eigentlich top sein. Lohnt es andere wlpads zu benutzen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Wieso willst du denn das machen? Ich würde verstehen wenn deine Temps nicht passen würden oder die Karte schon eine Zeit am Buckel hätte. Das ist einfach unter Projekt „unnötig“ zu stufen  ich kann deinen Basteldrang verstehen aber eine Garantie aufs spiel setzen wegen 1-2c wenn überhaupt? Meine klare Empfehlung: mache es nicht!

Punkt 2 Taktung im Idle: kontrolliert doch nur bei Games die Karte, im Windows Betrieb ist es doch schnurrz findet ihr nicht?


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. März 2020)

> Punkt 2 Taktung im Idle: kontrolliert doch nur bei Games die Karte, im Windows Betrieb ist es doch schnurrz findet ihr nicht?


Eigentlich ja, aber nicht wenn durch das wilde hin und her takten sich die Karte von selber aufheizt und dadurch im idle immer wieder die Lüfter an und aus gehen.


----------



## Oldi46 (14. März 2020)

Moin Ihr. ich habe inzwischen eine Sapphire Pulse 5700Xt. diese Funktioniert bisher Fast einwandfrei. Mir sind  2dinge Negativ aufgefallen. 1. 84-88 Grad Memory temperatur. 2. Bis 82Grad Hotspot drehen die lüfter Normal dann senken sie dass Tempo auf nur 950 RPM bis 91 Grad Hotspot erreicht werden was Eine Memory Temp von über 90grad bedeutet. Weshalb ich Die Lüfter so eingestellt hab dass sie in etwa immer mit 1370RPM unter last Drehen . Auf Bild 1. sieht man Die Stock Ergebnisse. DIe Karte Taktet im Gpu limit bei 1830-1900mhz so um den Dreh. Durchschnitlich eher bei 1850mhz. Bild 2. ist mein Aktuelles im Test befindliches UV Profil . welches 2,5std RDR2 schon hinter sich hat (bild3). 

Zusammengefasst

Stock. etwa 1850mhz Durchschnitt 7135-50 Punkte in Superposition 4K Optimzed  82grad+ Memory 
Uv Test  1925-1935Mhz Permanent 7375Punkte in   Superposition 4K Optimzed 78grad Memory und generell  Niedrigere Temps


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du denn das machen? Ich würde verstehen wenn deine Temps nicht passen würden oder die Karte schon eine Zeit am Buckel hätte. Das ist einfach unter Projekt „unnötig“ zu stufen  ich kann deinen Basteldrang verstehen aber eine Garantie aufs spiel setzen wegen 1-2c wenn überhaupt? Meine klare Empfehlung: mache es nicht!
> 
> Punkt 2 Taktung im Idle: kontrolliert doch nur bei Games die Karte, im Windows Betrieb ist es doch schnurrz findet ihr nicht?


Vielleicht haste recht [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. März 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Moin Ihr. ich habe inzwischen eine Sapphire Pulse 5700Xt. diese Funktioniert bisher Fast einwandfrei. Mir sind  2dinge Negativ aufgefallen. 1. 84-88 Grad Memory temperatur. 2. Bis 82Grad Hotspot drehen die lüfter Normal dann senken sie dass Tempo auf nur 950 RPM bis 91 Grad Hotspot erreicht werden was Eine Memory Temp von über 90grad bedeutet. Weshalb ich Die Lüfter so eingestellt hab dass sie in etwa immer mit 1370RPM unter last Drehen . Auf Bild 1. sieht man Die Stock Ergebnisse. DIe Karte Taktet im Gpu limit bei 1830-1900mhz so um den Dreh. Durchschnitlich eher bei 1850mhz. Bild 2. ist mein Aktuelles im Test befindliches UV Profil . welches 2,5std RDR2 schon hinter sich hat (bild3).
> 
> Zusammengefasst
> 
> ...



Was ist denn daran negativ? 
Das UV Profil sieht doch bestens aus. Dein Chip scheint auch ganz gut zu sein. Die Temps sind völlig im grünen Bereich, die Drehzahlen sind niedrig. 
Besser gehts doch gar nicht?


----------



## ATIR290 (14. März 2020)

@Oldi46 

So geringe Temperaturen

Da bin ich mit meiner 5700 Ohne XT, ebenso Pulse ca. 8 - 10 Grad höher bei GPU und Hotspot
und dies bei max. 1820 Mhz und zudem weniger Shader


----------



## Oldi46 (14. März 2020)

Naja mich Störten die bis zu 88 Grad  MEMORY TEMPS. Der Rest ist echt super.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. März 2020)

Meine Settings sind auch stable in RDR2.


----------



## hks1981 (14. März 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Naja mich Störten die bis zu 88 Grad  MEMORY TEMPS. Der Rest ist echt super.



Kann ich verstehen und kannst du nur noch mit höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen kühler machen. Was du mal machen kannst, wenn dir die Optik nicht so wichtig ist, da wo die Speicher liegen auf der Karte auf die Backplate einen 120er Lüfter draufpustend mit 850rpm laufen zu lassen, das sollte dir auch helfen.


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Naja mich Störten die bis zu 88 Grad  MEMORY TEMPS. Der Rest ist echt super.



Du kannst via MPT die TargetTemperatur etwas höher stellen, dann solltest du damit zufrieden sein. Du kannst dir dass dann nach gefallen auch ins Bios flashen, dann hast du ruhe.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2020)

Für alle Ryzen 3000 Besitzer [emoji4]

YouTube


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Moin Ihr. ich habe inzwischen eine Sapphire Pulse 5700Xt. diese Funktioniert bisher Fast einwandfrei. Mir sind  2dinge Negativ aufgefallen. 1. 84-88 Grad Memory temperatur. 2. Bis 82Grad Hotspot drehen die lüfter Normal dann senken sie dass Tempo auf nur 950 RPM bis 91 Grad Hotspot erreicht werden was Eine Memory Temp von über 90grad bedeutet. Weshalb ich Die Lüfter so eingestellt hab dass sie in etwa immer mit 1370RPM unter last Drehen . Auf Bild 1. sieht man Die Stock Ergebnisse. DIe Karte Taktet im Gpu limit bei 1830-1900mhz so um den Dreh. Durchschnitlich eher bei 1850mhz. Bild 2. ist mein Aktuelles im Test befindliches UV Profil . welches 2,5std RDR2 schon hinter sich hat (bild3).
> 
> Zusammengefasst
> 
> ...




hier zum Vergleich mein Ergebnis in SP4K mit meinem UV Setting


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> So nun hab ich mal etwas Zeit gefunden die ersten Benches mit 20.2.2 zu machen.
> 
> Hier die Ergebnisse.
> Heaven etc. folgen.
> ...





und einmal für dich einen Run SP1080pE mit meinem UV Profil
Die Lüfter Umdrehungen eigentlich immer auf 1280 umin.... Nur wenn die Lüfter anspringen dann gehen diese erst bisl höher für eine Sekunde


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. März 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Naja mich Störten die bis zu 88 Grad  MEMORY TEMPS. Der Rest ist echt super.


Ehm Leude:


> Kann ich verstehen und kannst du nur noch mit höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen  kühler machen. Was du mal machen kannst, wenn dir die Optik nicht so  wichtig ist, da wo die Speicher liegen auf der Karte auf die Backplate  einen 120er Lüfter draufpustend mit 850rpm laufen zu lassen, das sollte  dir auch helfen.





> Du kannst via MPT die TargetTemperatur etwas höher stellen, dann solltest du damit zufrieden sein


@Oldi Du hast doch ein UV Profil welches offensichtlich stabil läuft mit 78°C Mem?  Wo ist denn da jetzt das Problem mit ner zu hohen Temperatur?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. März 2020)

und einmal in 8K......das zieht richtig


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> und einmal für dich einen Run SP1080pE mit meinem UV Profil
> Die Lüfter Umdrehungen eigentlich immer auf 1280 umin.... Nur wenn die Lüfter anspringen dann gehen diese erst bisl höher für eine Sekunde



Na siehste. Das sieht doch mittlerweile ziemlich gut aus. Mich nerven die 1200 U/Min trotzdem! Meine Karte ist aufgrund der 1000mV wirklich handzahm.... und dennoch brüllt der Lüfter
Auch die beiden hohen Takte (Mem und core) nerven so langsam!!!!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. März 2020)

8GB XFX RX 5700XT THICC II Ultra GDDR6,3xDP,HDMI (Retail) für 319€ im Mindstar


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2020)

Das ist echt unschlagbar günstig.
Hat mal jemand für mich nen aktuellen Timespy Bench seiner Karte mit entsprechenden Angaben.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (15. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist echt unschlagbar günstig.
> Hat mal jemand für mich nen aktuellen Timespy Bench seiner Karte mit entsprechenden Angaben.



Siehe oben von mir. Von Freitag Abend


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist echt unschlagbar günstig.



is denen scheinbar auch aufgefallen

jezz hamm se es auf 349€ korrigiert xD


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. März 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> is denen scheinbar auch aufgefallen
> 
> jezz hamm se es auf 349€ korrigiert xD


Auch noch günstig [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (15. März 2020)

Kommen doch Neue Karten daher?
Was NV kann (Refresh) darf auch AMD liefern.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (15. März 2020)

Hab heute auch mal in der Metrik tabelle reingesehen, schaut euch doch mal die Temperaturen an. Das kann doch so nicht sein. Und auch der Stromverbrauch ist ja immens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (15. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Hab heute auch mal in der Metrik tabelle reingesehen, schaut euch doch mal die Temperaturen an. Das kann doch so nicht sein. Und auch der Stromverbrauch ist ja immens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind reine Auslesefehler.
Die Software ist etwas...fehlerhaft manchmal

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Hab heute auch mal in der Metrik tabelle reingesehen, schaut euch doch mal die Temperaturen an. Das kann doch so nicht sein. Und auch der Stromverbrauch ist ja immens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir ist alle gut


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist echt unschlagbar günstig.
> Hat mal jemand für mich nen aktuellen Timespy Bench seiner Karte mit entsprechenden Angaben.




bitteschön 

UV Profil mit eingestellten 1976mhz/1800mhz@1045mv


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (15. März 2020)

Was könnte ich den ändern, hab in Battlefield in den Zwischensequenzen schon ruckler drinn.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. März 2020)

Ich habe hier auch was synthetisches ala *TimeSpy* mit  meiner RX 5700, glaube hatte aber 1.140V, mein Chip lässt sich sowieso nicht sonderlich undervolten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Was könnte ich den ändern, hab in Battlefield in den Zwischensequenzen schon ruckler drinn.



Ehm du weist schon, dass 775°C kein richtiger Wert sind oder?  Da würde die Karte schon quasi schmelzen. Das ist einfach ein Anzeigebug im Treiber sonst nix. 

Ruckler in BF? Das ist was anderes. Wie sehen denn die Ruckler aus, wie äußern die sich? Wann treten die auf? Unter welchen Umständen? MSI Afterburner OSD mal mitlaufen lassen während dem Zocken und gucken was passiert wenn es ruckelt. Taktet die GPU runter? Ist die GPU voll ausgelastet oder nicht? Treten die nur in den Cutscenes oder auch beim Zocken auf? Wenn nur Cutscenes könnte es auch ein Problem mit dem Game sein, die Cutscenes werden meist anders dargestellt als der Rest des Spiels. Auch mit weniger FPS oftmals.



> glaube hatte aber 1.140V, mein Chip lässt sich sowieso nicht sonderlich undervolten.


1,14V kann aber unmöglich die Grenze sein, das wäre ja fast der Stock Wert. Bei welchem eingestellten Takt denn?


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> 1,14V kann aber unmöglich die Grenze sein, das wäre ja fast der Stock Wert. Bei welchem eingestellten Takt denn?


1980MHz waren es.
(hatte die Werte der Read Dragon XT in das MPT getippt)


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2020)

Völlig normal bei nem 5700er Chip,daist die Chipgütee nicht so prallewie bei einigen XT´s. Mit9k im Timespy bist du aber schon sehr solide unterwegs,von daher.

@Gaussmath: Ich hatte heute endlich mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit für den HTPC, ich konnte keinerlei Probleme mit dem Treiber in ACOdyssey fesstellen, das lief wunderbar in 4k mit übertakteter Referenzblechdose und aktiviertem AB Overlay.


----------



## gaussmath (15. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @Gaussmath: Ich hatte heute endlich mal wieder etwas mehr Zeit für den HTPC, ich konnte keinerlei Probleme mit dem Treiber in ACOdyssey fesstellen, das lief wunderbar in 4k mit übertakteter Referenzblechdose und aktiviertem AB Overlay.



Das war bei mir ein Folgefehler, irgendein bad state und es schmierte fast alles ab. Mit einem Neustart kommt man daraus. Dennoch ne unschöne Sache.


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das war bei mir ein Folgefehler, irgendein bad state und es schmierte fast alles ab. Mit einem Neustart kommt man daraus. Dennoch ne unschöne Sache.



Ahh ok. Kannst du fest achen woran das lag? Wobei, wenn eine Anwendung crasht und mit Ihr der Treiber ist es ja jetzt generell nicht so ne gute Idee da einfach weiter zu machen.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (16. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ehm du weist schon, dass 775°C kein richtiger Wert sind oder?  Da würde die Karte schon quasi schmelzen. Das ist einfach ein Anzeigebug im Treiber sonst nix.



Ja von den Temperaturen ist mir das schon klar das da was nicht passen kann. 



> Ruckler in BF? Das ist was anderes. Wie sehen denn die Ruckler aus, wie äußern die sich? Wann treten die auf? Unter welchen Umständen? MSI Afterburner OSD mal mitlaufen lassen während dem Zocken und gucken was passiert wenn es ruckelt. Taktet die GPU runter? Ist die GPU voll ausgelastet oder nicht? Treten die nur in den Cutscenes oder auch beim Zocken auf? Wenn nur Cutscenes könnte es auch ein Problem mit dem Game sein, die Cutscenes werden meist anders dargestellt als der Rest des Spiels. Auch mit weniger FPS oftmals.



Das äußert sich nur in den Cutscenes, im Spiel selbst nicht. Die Ruckler sind immer in den Scenes zu sehen, den Afterburner hab ich jetzt noch nicht mitlaufen lassen. Werde ich aber bei gelegenheit noch machen.


----------



## Gurdi (16. März 2020)

Mr_MacGyver schrieb:


> Ja von den Temperaturen ist mir das schon klar das da was nicht passen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Das äußert sich nur in den Cutscenes, im Spiel selbst nicht. Die Ruckler sind immer in den Scenes zu sehen, den Afterburner hab ich jetzt noch nicht mitlaufen lassen. Werde ich aber bei gelegenheit noch machen.



Laufen die Cutsceens auf 30Fps?


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. März 2020)

Wenn nur die Cutscenes ruckeln, dann würd ich mir da erstmal keinen Kopf machen. Das ist ja jetzt nicht so wichtig oder? 
Cutscenes verhalten sich manchmal merkwürdig. Bei SWBF2 laufen meine Cutscenes teilweise mit 60 oder 30 FPS, sehen qualitativ deutlich schlechter aus und werden abgespielt wie als wäre es ein Video, die GPU taktet dabei komplett runter und ist zu 1-5% ausgelastet. Sieht dann natürlich nicht mehr so toll aus wie das Game selbst, da kann man aber wohl nix machen. Solange beim Zocken alles rund läuft, ist mir das egal.


----------



## TJW65 (16. März 2020)

So,

ich denke ich habe mein finales UV Setting gefunden.
Die 5700 läuft jetzt mit 1015mv und anvisierten 2050mhz bei -10%PT.
Bei 1000mv gibt's Artefakte und der letzte Test mit 1010mv war soweit stabil....
anbei noch ein SP4K run mit 1010mv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (16. März 2020)

XSX Daten sind raus

Xbox Series X: A Closer Look at the Technology Powering the Next Generation - Xbox Wire

YouTube


komischer Speicher und wohl kein EUV

aber CPU Frequenz is super


10GB für GPU


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (16. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich denke ich habe mein finales UV Setting gefunden.
> Die 5700 läuft jetzt mit 1015mv und anvisierten 2050mhz bei -10%PT.
> ...




Hast du auf deiner Navi ein XT Bios drauf?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich denke ich habe mein finales UV Setting gefunden.
> Die 5700 läuft jetzt mit 1015mv und anvisierten 2050mhz bei -10%PT.
> ...


Scheiß auf Benchmarks [emoji16] dachte auch alle mein neues UV Setting von realen 1050mv wären auch game stable, da alle Stresstests und Benchmarks alle stable waren... Nix da in längeren zocken von RDR2 und DV2 Standbild gehabt und Absturz der games..... Komischerweise aber kein Treiber reset... Spannung erhöht und alles läuft einwandfrei 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TJW65 (16. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hast du auf deiner Navi ein XT Bios drauf?



Weil das so im Benchmark steht unten?
Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich gehöre zu den Menschen die sich scheuen am GPU BIOS Hand anzulegen. 




Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Benchmarks dachte auch alle mein neues UV Setting von realen 1050mv wären auch game stable, da alle Stresstests und Benchmarks alle stable waren... Nix da in längeren zocken von RDR2 und DV2 Standbild gehabt und Absturz der games..... Komischerweise aber kein Treiber reset... Spannung erhöht und alles läuft einwandfrei



Ich weiß, dass Benchmarks nicht Ideal sind. Natürlich wird sich das ganze noch in Spielen behaupten müssen...


MFG
TJW65


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. März 2020)

Dennoch etwas merkwürdig, warum steht denn dann bei deiner 5700 non XT bei SP unten 5700XT? 
Was sagt denn GPU-Z? Steht da auch auf im ersten Reiter 5700XT?


----------



## TJW65 (16. März 2020)

Ja, es hat mich auch etwas gewundert aber zugegebener maßen habe ich da nie genauer drüber nachgedacht. 
GPU-Z und der Treiber reden von einer 5700. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
TJW65


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. März 2020)

Wenn GPU-Z stimmt, dann ist es wohl ein Bug innerhalb Superposition


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. März 2020)

Uff so langsam kriege ich die Probleme mit Navi mit. Erste Grafikkarte defekt, zweite Karte ok aber erhöhte Temperaturen und sobald ich Space Engineers starte stürzt es nach knapp 30 Sekunden ab mit einer Meldung von wegen meine GPU Temperatur zu hoch wäre oder der Grafik Treiber Probleme macht... ich bin mir relativ sicher das es nicht an den Temperaturen liegt sondern am Treiber weil Division 2 oder Star Wars Battlefront 2 oder ein Hell Let Loose ohne Probleme läuft aber so langsam nervt es schon etwas.

Edit: Tja aktueller, optionaler Treiber, keine Änderung Spiel unspielbar uff.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. März 2020)

Immer noch Teilweise Blackscreens und oft reagiert der PC nicht, Maus funkt aber der Hintergrund ist Tod.
Hilft nur Neustart!!
Langsam nervt die Navi Karte, RX 5700 echt...

Da war die Seven tadellos.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. März 2020)

> ich bin mir relativ sicher das es nicht an den Temperaturen liegt sondern am Treiber


Wie hoch sind denn die Temps? Du weißt, dass die je nach Game unterschiedlich sein können? Ich hab Games da hab ich n 6°C höheren Hotspot Peak als andere. Also liefer uns doch mal am besten ein Monitoring, oder eine genaue Fehlermeldung und was genau passiert. "Mit irgendiwe Fehlermeldung Treiber macht Probleme" kann man leider nicht viel anfangen. Ein Monitoring und eine genaue Fehlermeldung wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang. 

Undervolted oder übertaktet? Wenn ja, dann mal @Stock probieren. Wenn nein, dann mal mit UV probieren, Kurve anheben in den ersten beiden States. 



> Immer noch Teilweise Blackscreens und oft reagiert der PC nicht, Maus funkt aber der Hintergrund ist Tod.
> Hilft nur Neustart!!
> Langsam nervt die Navi Karte, RX 5700 echt...


Auch bei dir, ist die Karte undervolted oder übertaktet, oder beides?


----------



## vega_56 (17. März 2020)

Da ich die nächsten Wochen wohl etwas Zeit haben werde, überlege ich das Bios meiner 5700xt zu flashen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob die unter Windows stabilen Settings sich auch unter Linux stabil verhalten? Ich würde doch die Karte gerne dauerhaft mit etwas niedrigeren Spannungen und einer etwas höheren Lüfterkurve betreiben wollen. 

Was macht man bei einer Karte mit nur einem Bios, wenn das fehlschlägt? Andere Graka einbauen, die 5700xt in den anderen PCI Slot stecken und zurück flashen?


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2020)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Da ich die nächsten Wochen wohl etwas Zeit haben werde, überlege ich das Bios meiner 5700xt zu flashen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen, ob die unter Windows stabilen Settings sich auch unter Linux stabil verhalten? Ich würde doch die Karte gerne dauerhaft mit etwas niedrigeren Spannungen und einer etwas höheren Lüfterkurve betreiben wollen.
> 
> Was macht man bei einer Karte mit nur einem Bios, wenn das fehlschlägt? Andere Graka einbauen, die 5700xt in den anderen PCI Slot stecken und zurück flashen?



Ja genau das.


----------



## Oldi46 (17. März 2020)

So Letztens 3,5 Std Red Dead mit 1,5 Auflösungsskala Gespielt. Der Memory ist wieder bei 84 Grad was ja noch im Rahmen ist. aber bei nur 18,5 Grad Raumtemp und einem  kommenden sommer wird es doof. ja die Lüfter könnte man Höher drehen aber das Problem ( Frequenzgemisch oszillierend ist – bis hin zu schwebenden Frequenzen ) Stört doch etwas sehr


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. März 2020)

Ein Bauteil was max 2W verbraucht und halbwegs an der Kühllösung teilnimmt, kann schlicht weg garnicht so heiß werden. 
Der Sensor, bzw was die Tools da auslesen ist halt ein Wert, der ist da, der darf 105° erreichen und wenn dieser überschritten wird, würde die Karte anfangen sich zu droßeln.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. März 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> So Letztens 3,5 Std Red Dead mit 1,5 Auflösungsskala Gespielt. Der Memory ist wieder bei 84 Grad was ja noch im Rahmen ist. aber bei nur 18,5 Grad Raumtemp und einem  kommenden sommer wird es doof. ja die Lüfter könnte man Höher drehen aber das Problem ( Frequenzgemisch oszillierend ist – bis hin zu schwebenden Frequenzen ) Stört doch etwas sehr



Typischer Fall von Sorgen machen um gar nichts. Wen juckt es, dass der Speicher 84°C warm ist? Ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Der wird nicht plötzlich 10°C wärmer sein im sommer und selbst wenn, dann wäre es immer noch im Rahmen  Ich verstehe nicht, worüber du dir nen Kopf machst


----------



## -Xe0n- (17. März 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> So Letztens 3,5 Std Red Dead mit 1,5 Auflösungsskala Gespielt. Der Memory ist wieder bei 84 Grad was ja noch im Rahmen ist. aber bei nur 18,5 Grad Raumtemp und einem  kommenden sommer wird es doof. ja die Lüfter könnte man Höher drehen aber das Problem ( Frequenzgemisch oszillierend ist – bis hin zu schwebenden Frequenzen ) Stört doch etwas sehr



Zieh doch einfach das Powerlimit runter wenn es leiser werden soll. Ich habs auf 160Watt runter gezogen und habe in Games keinen nennenswerten Leistungsverlust.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2020)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Ein Bauteil was max 2W verbraucht und halbwegs an der Kühllösung teilnimmt, kann schlicht weg garnicht so heiß werden.
> Der Sensor, bzw was die Tools da auslesen ist halt ein Wert, der ist da, der darf 105° erreichen und wenn dieser überschritten wird, würde die Karte anfangen sich zu droßeln.



Naja Igor hat das mal gemessen, das ist tatsächlich ein realer Wert.
Ansonsten stimme ich zu, nicht verrückt machen lassen von Zahlen.

Abgesehen von einigen Fails wie der Asus TUF ist das alles im Rahmen bei den Navis.
Was bei Speichertemp hilft sind Pads unter der Backplate, damit konnte ich meinen Mem um 4 Grad senken.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind denn die Temps? Du weißt, dass die je nach Game unterschiedlich sein können? Ich hab Games da hab ich n 6°C höheren Hotspot Peak als andere. Also liefer uns doch mal am besten ein Monitoring, oder eine genaue Fehlermeldung und was genau passiert. "Mit irgendiwe Fehlermeldung Treiber macht Probleme" kann man leider nicht viel anfangen. Ein Monitoring und eine genaue Fehlermeldung wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang.
> 
> Undervolted oder übertaktet? Wenn ja, dann mal @Stock probieren. Wenn nein, dann mal mit UV probieren, Kurve anheben in den ersten beiden States.
> 
> ...



Das ist mir *natürlich *bewusst darum hab ich ja ständig das Overlay laufen. Aber bei 74°C Hotspot nach 1 Minute abzustürzen kann praktisch nicht an einem Temperaturproblemen liegen da kann ich soviel mitloggen wie ich will. Zudem glaube ich das ein Battlefield oder Division 2 in Ultra WHQD über 2 Stunden einen höheren Hotspot verursacht als ein Space Engineers in FullHD in einer Minute. Das ist halt einfach der Quatsch Treiber der sich mit dem Spiel nicht verträgt, hab auch zwei mal komplett Stock versucht auch ohne irgendwelche Sachen im Treiber aktiviert wie Anti lag und sowas.


----------



## jumpel (17. März 2020)

Blöde Frage: Kann man wenn man untervoltet nicht gleichzeitig übertakten?
Bin jetzt bei 925 mV, kann aber die 1850 MHz GPU clock nicht anheben. Untertakten geht.


----------



## Gurdi (17. März 2020)

jumpel schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Kann man wenn man untervoltet nicht gleichzeitig übertakten?
> Bin jetzt bei 925 mV, kann aber die 1850 MHz GPU clock nicht anheben. Untertakten geht.



Hast du eine non XT?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von Sorgen machen um gar nichts. Wen juckt es, dass der Speicher 84°C warm ist? Ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Der wird nicht plötzlich 10°C wärmer sein im sommer und selbst wenn, dann wäre es immer noch im Rahmen  Ich verstehe nicht, worüber du dir nen Kopf machst


Huhu haste deine Dt990 schon? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jumpel (17. März 2020)

@ Gurdi: Ja, eine Powercolor Red Dragon.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. März 2020)

Da hilft dann nur MPT(MorePowerTool), damit kann man dann die Taktsperre umgehen 
Ich habe sie ja auch, also die Karte.


----------



## jumpel (17. März 2020)

Das ist ernsthaft gelockt normalerweise? Nur bei den non-XT oder bei beiden?

Bin jetzt bei der ASIC Power von 176 auf 150 Watt runter in The Witcher 3


----------



## TJW65 (17. März 2020)

Ja, das Takt Limit gibt es (nur) bei der Non XT. Sonst würde sie ja noch leichter der XT gefährlich.
Das Will AMD natürlich meiden 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2020)

Wie gesagt, lässt sich leicht aushebeln das Ganze.


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. März 2020)

Naja nochmal probiert liegt wirklich am Treiber ich hoffe es wird dann mit dem nächsten besser...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. März 2020)

jumpel schrieb:


> Das ist ernsthaft gelockt normalerweise? Nur bei den non-XT oder bei beiden?
> 
> Bin jetzt bei der ASIC Power von 176 auf 150 Watt runter in The Witcher 3



klingt recht viel für 925 mV


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. März 2020)

@Evagsüchtiger


> Huhu haste deine Dt990 schon?


Nope habs gecancelled  Hab immer mehr gelesen, dass ne vernünftige Soundkarte nötig ist und das war mir dann zu viel Geld auf einmal. Ich hab diesen Monat hohe Ausgaben gehabt, hab natürlich Doom Eternal vorbestellt und da ich Raucher (bzw. Dampfer) bin und jetzt vermutlich die nächsten Wochen nur Zuhause rum gammeln werden, hab ich mir ein kleines Upgrade meiner E-Zigarette gegönnt, hat mich auch nochmal über 100€ gekostet. Kann leider nicht alle Anschaffungen im selben Monat machen. Vielleicht wird es nächsten Monat was, denn da erwarte ich noch einen 100€ Amazon Gutschein als Prämie meiner 4 monatigen Hausrat + Haftpflichtversicherung  Dann kann direkt auch ne Soundkarte kommen. 

@Sirthegoat


> Das ist mir *natürlich *bewusst darum hab ich ja ständig das  Overlay laufen. Aber bei 74°C Hotspot nach 1 Minute abzustürzen kann  praktisch nicht an einem Temperaturproblemen liegen da kann ich soviel  mitloggen wie ich will. Zudem glaube ich das ein Battlefield oder  Division 2 in Ultra WHQD über 2 Stunden einen höheren Hotspot verursacht  als ein Space Engineers in FullHD in einer Minute. Das ist halt einfach  der Quatsch Treiber der sich mit dem Spiel nicht verträgt, hab auch  zwei mal komplett Stock versucht auch ohne irgendwelche Sachen im  Treiber aktiviert wie Anti lag und sowas.


Ich hab auch nicht dich zitiert, sondern den anderen Kollegen, der sich wegen 84° Mem Sorgen macht obwohl alles läuft 

@All
Weiß man schon ob Doom Eternal mit Vulkan laufen wird oder mit DX12? Hab auf die Schnelle nix bei Google gefunden, aber vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur blöd, die Nacht war lang 
10:30, ich sollte wirklich langsam schlafen gehen


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2020)

Vulkan ist es.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. März 2020)

Perfekt, mit Vulkan Games hab ich bisher immer deutlich bessere Performance gehabt als mit DX12. Also wirklich deutlich, teilweise 50-100% Performance Steigerung im Vergleich zu DX12


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2020)

Kannst locker UHD anpeilen oder 120Fps @ QHD.


----------



## jumpel (18. März 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> klingt recht viel für 925 mV



Naja, ich lese nur ab was mir HWinfo anzeigt. Und das waren 176 Watt bei 1060 mV und jetzt 150 Watt bei 925 mV.
Wo liegst du bzw. was wäre zu erwarten?

@ Gurdi: gut zu wissen. MPT hatte ich schonmal ein wenig am laufen, wenn ich das undervolting ausgelotet hab, mach ich mich evtl. mal ans übertakten...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. März 2020)

jumpel schrieb:


> Naja, ich lese nur ab was mir HWinfo anzeigt. Und das waren 176 Watt bei 1060 mV und jetzt 150 Watt bei 925 mV.
> Wo liegst du bzw. was wäre zu erwarten?



bei deinen Einstellungen im Witcher 3 bei 110-120W

mit Afterburner angezeigt


----------



## Gurdi (18. März 2020)

Verbrauch hängt auch maßgeblich am Takt. 925mn verbrauchen bei 1700Mhz 120Watt und bei 2Ghz 160Watt(Beispielwerte, nicht repräsentativ)


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @Sirthegoat
> 
> Ich hab auch nicht dich zitiert, sondern den anderen Kollegen, der sich wegen 84° Mem Sorgen macht obwohl alles läuft



Dann hab ich das in der Eile falsch gelesen. Bitte zitier doch mal komplett mit Namen dann bekommen die Leute auch Nachrichten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Verbrauch hängt auch maßgeblich am Takt. 925mn verbrauchen bei 1700Mhz 120Watt und bei 2Ghz 160Watt(Beispielwerte, nicht repräsentativ)



deswegen hab ich ja selbe/n Spannung/Takt genommen wie er


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (18. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Perfekt, mit Vulkan Games hab ich bisher immer deutlich bessere Performance gehabt als mit DX12. Also wirklich deutlich, teilweise 50-100% Performance Steigerung im Vergleich zu DX12



Unter RDR2 ist DX12 leicht performanter als Vulkan. Jedoch deutlich verbuggter....


----------



## bath92 (18. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja das haben wir ja alle. Aber schau dir mal den Screen von TJW65 an und dann meinen. Seiner bleibt wenigstens ruhig und konstant bei 800MHz. Meiner dreht wie verrückt hoch und runter um millisekunden Takt, die GPU heizt sich von selbst auf im idle, alleine das sollte ja schon nicht passieren.
> 
> Teste ich gleich sofort.
> 
> ...


Haben hier im Haushalt dasselbe Problem mit dem aktuellen Treiber (20.2.2 Rec. WHQL) und einer 5700XT Nitro.
Die Karte taktet im Idle sowohl GPU als auch Memory viel zu hoch und wird dadurch sehr warm, wodurch der Schwellwert des Zero-Fan-Modus überschritten wird.

Jemand Lösungsvorschläge/Ideen?

Habe als Übergangslösung den Zero-Fan-Modus per MPT deaktiviert und die min. Lüfterdrehzahl auf 500 U/min (15% PWM) runtergeregelt.
Karte bleibt somit unter 50 °C im Idle, aber eine Dauerlösung soll das eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. März 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Haben hier im Haushalt dasselbe Problem mit dem aktuellen Treiber (20.2.2 Rec. WHQL) und einer 5700XT Nitro.
> Die Karte taktet im Idle sowohl GPU als auch Memory viel zu hoch und wird dadurch sehr warm, wodurch der Schwellwert des Zero-Fan-Modus überschritten wird.
> 
> Jemand Lösungsvorschläge/Ideen?
> ...


Also meine gpu taktet auch höher so mit 775mhz.... Trotzdem nur ca 8 Watt im idle und unter 45 Grad 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (18. März 2020)

Habe gerade den Beitrag zur GDC geschaut über die PS5 38 CUs mit bis zu 2.200 MHz Takt RDNA2 und rund 10.3 TFLOPS, die XBox Series X hat 52 CUs mit einem Takt von 1.850 MHz und 12 TFLOPs. Da bin ich mal auf die Custom Navi gespannt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Unter RDR2 ist DX12 leicht performanter als Vulkan. Jedoch deutlich verbuggter....


Also macht das Game doch noch wesentlich was aus. Bei Doom 2016 z.B. ist der Unterschied riesig.
Wenn ich alles auf Anschlag drehe (außer VSR, keine Auflösung Skalierung) dann hab ich mit DX12 in Doom 2016 ungefähr ~100FPS Average. 
Wenn ich das selbe tu und nur auf Vulkan umändere, dann renn ich in das vom Spiel festgelegte FPS Limit von 200 FPS konstant! Da droppt nichts unter 200 FPS. Das ist mal eben das doppelte. 


> Kannst locker UHD anpeilen oder 120Fps @ QHD.


Jup, bin mal sehr gespannt was die Navi in 1440p aus dem Game rausholen kann 



> Haben hier im Haushalt dasselbe Problem mit dem aktuellen Treiber (20.2.2 Rec. WHQL) und einer 5700XT Nitro.
> Die Karte taktet im Idle sowohl GPU als auch Memory viel zu hoch und  wird dadurch sehr warm, wodurch der Schwellwert des Zero-Fan-Modus  überschritten wird.
> 
> Jemand Lösungsvorschläge/Ideen?
> ...


Wie hoch taktet sie denn und wie sieht der Verbrauch aus? Wie hoch taktet der Speicher? Mach mal Screenshots.
 Bei mir war das nur ein temporärer Bug mit dem Windows Update, nach dem nächsten Neustart gings wieder.
Sie taktet im idle jetzt recht konstant bei 787MHz. Verbrauch liegt unter 20W, so wie es sein soll.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (19. März 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Haben hier im Haushalt dasselbe Problem mit dem aktuellen Treiber (20.2.2 Rec. WHQL) und einer 5700XT Nitro.
> Die Karte taktet im Idle sowohl GPU als auch Memory viel zu hoch und wird dadurch sehr warm, wodurch der Schwellwert des Zero-Fan-Modus überschritten wird.
> 
> Jemand Lösungsvorschläge/Ideen?
> ...



Same here....  du kommst auf die 30 Watt weil der Speicher nicht runter taktet. Ist bei mir seit Erwerb der Navi so. Schrecklich


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Same here....  du kommst auf die 30 Watt weil der Speicher nicht runter taktet. Ist bei mir seit Erwerb der Navi so. Schrecklich


Da das Problem mit dem Speicher nicht alle betrifft, hört sich es für mich an als würde sich da was beißen (vertragen)

Denke wird am Monitor oder DP/Hdmi Kabel liegen... Bin mal gespannt ob ich nächsten Monat auch dieses Problem habe. Kaufe mir nämlich diesen Monitor [emoji4]

MSI Optix MAG322CQR 80cm (31,5") WQHD Gaming HDMI/DP/USB-C FreeSync 165Hz 1ms ++ Cyberport

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (19. März 2020)

Ich würde dir eher zu einem Moni mit Freesync 2 raten. Deine Karte kann es wäre ja schade wenn du dies nicht nutzen würdest.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. März 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eher zu einem Moni mit Freesync 2 raten. Deine Karte kann es wäre ja schade wenn du dies nicht nutzen würdest.


Hat er... Ist ein ganz neues Modell [emoji6]

YouTube

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (19. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Da das Problem mit dem Speicher nicht alle betrifft, hört sich es für mich an als würde sich da was beißen (vertragen)
> 
> Denke wird am Monitor oder DP/Hdmi Kabel liegen... Bin mal gespannt ob ich nächsten Monat auch dieses Problem habe. Kaufe mir nämlich diesen Monitor [emoji4]
> 
> ...



Nein das liegt nur an der Auflösung. 1 läuft auf 1440p der andere auf 1080p. Wenn beide Monitore 1080p haben taktet der Speicher runter.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Nein das liegt nur an der Auflösung. 1 läuft auf 1440p der andere auf 1080p. Wenn beide Monitore 1080p haben taktet der Speicher runter.



Also liegt es doch wohl an den Monitoren  Speicher taktet nicht runter = hat immer irgendwas mit dem Monitor zu tun. 
Haben die beide vielleicht auch unterschiedliche Refresh Raten?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (19. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Also liegt es doch wohl an den Monitoren  Speicher taktet nicht runter = hat immer irgendwas mit dem Monitor zu tun.
> Haben die beide vielleicht auch unterschiedliche Refresh Raten?



nein 60 / 60


----------



## openSUSE (19. März 2020)

*Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.3.1 Highlights*
Support For

    DOOM™ Eternal
        Achieve up to 5% better performance playing Doom Eternal (Ultra Nightmare settings) at 1920x1080p on the Radeon™ RX 5700XT with Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.3.1, versus Radeon™ Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.2.2. RS-333
    Half-Life™: Alyx
    Ghost Recon™ Breakpoint
        Vulkan® API

Added Vulkan® Support

    VK_EXT_post_depth_coverage
        This extension indicates support for shader modules that use the SPV_KHR_post_depth_coverage extension. Fragment shaders using the SPV extension can control whether the SampleMask built-in input variable reflects the coverage after the depth and stencil tests are applied. This extension is only supported on AMD RDNA hardware.
    VK_KHR_shader_non_semantic_info
        This extension indicates support for shader modules that use the SPV_KHR_non_semantic_info extension. Shader modules using the SPV extension can include non-semantic instructions that can be safely removed from the module.
    VK_EXT_texel_buffer_alignment
        This extension provides a mechanism to query alignment requirements for uniform and storage texel buffers that cannot be well communicated via minTexelBufferOffsetAlignment.
    VK_EXT_pipeline_creation_cache_control
        This extension provides flags that can be used by an application to inquire about potential high cost that could be incurred during pipeline creation. The information can be obtained prior to carrying out the create operation, which would allow the application to adjust its behavior accordingly.

*Fixed Issues*

    Frame skipping or choppy audio may be experienced in videos captured using Radeon ReLive.
    Some games may experience stutter while using Instant Replay or third-party applications that stream or perform screen capture.
    Hotkeys may fail to apply to scenes in ReLive scene editor when the scene has a custom name.
    Webcam elements may fail to appear on screen when a custom location is set during ReLive recording.
    AMD A-Series/E-Series APU Processors will reflect older Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition Settings user interface.
    Zero RPM toggle may fail to reset or appear when disabling advanced fan tuning options in Performance Tuning.
    Radeon Software may automatically close when a live stream is started or stopped.
    Desktop cursor may intermittently remain visible after toggling Radeon Software’s overlay in some games.
    Red Dead Redemption 2™ may experience a blank screen when launched using the Vulkan® API.
    Radeon Software may experience an application crash, or a system TDR may occur, when VRAM reaches 8GB or more with HBCC enabled on Radeon RX Vega series graphics products.
    DOOM™ may experience an intermittent system hang or application crash during gameplay.
    Space Engineers™ may experience an application or hang during gameplay when Grass Density is turned on.
    A system hang or black screen may occur when exiting SteamVR™ with multi display system configurations.
    Monster Hunter World™: Iceborne may have lower than expected performance in some areas of the game on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products.
    Video playback may exhibit corruption on Interlaced content in Movies and TV on Ryzen 3000 with Radeon Graphics Processors.
    PassMark™ may experience an application hang on some Ryzen with Radeon Graphics Processors.
    On Radeon RX Vega and older discrete GPUs and on APUs, enabling integer display scaling could result in a reduction of frame rate.
    Integer display scaling may not show up as available in Radeon Software on some GCN-based GPUs.

*Known Issues*

    Enhanced Sync may cause a black screen to occur when enabled on some games and system configurations. Any users who may be experiencing issues with Enhanced Sync enabled should disable it as a temporary workaround.
    Performance Metrics Overlay and Radeon WattMan incorrectly report higher than expected idle clock speeds on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products. Performance and power consumption are not impacted by this incorrect reporting.
    Radeon Software may open with an inconsistent window size or may not keep its previously set size when opened.
    Modifying the HDMI Scaling slider may cause FPS to become locked to 30.
    Some games may exhibit stutter intermittently during gameplay on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products.
    Desktop or In-game corruption may occur intermittently when HDR is enabled.
    Radeon RX Vega series graphics products may experience a system crash or TDR when playing games with Instant Replay enabled. A workaround for users experiencing these issues is to disable Instant Replay.
    A system crash or hang may be experienced when using Edge browser to play Netflix™ content.
    Some users may still experience black screen or system hang issues during extended periods of gameplay. AMD will continue to monitor and investigate reports of these issues closely.

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-3-1


EDIT: UPS :O


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. März 2020)

> Zero RPM toggle may fail to reset or appear when disabling advanced fan tuning options in Performance Tuning.


Bedeutet das, dass man mit ner Custom Lüfterkurve endlich Zero Fan hat?


> Space Engineers™ may experience an application or hang during gameplay when Grass Density is turned on.


War hier nicht irgendwer im Thread der Probleme mit Space Engineers hatte?


----------



## Duvar (19. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hat er... Ist ein ganz neues Modell [emoji6]
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Hätteste mal vorher posten können^^

Hab  dieses Schnäppchen geholt vor paar Monaten:  MSI LED-Monitor (3440x1440, UWQHD, 100Hz) + Gaming Headset >>SET1929<< online kaufen | OTTO

GSync kompatibel, habs auf 115Hz übertaktet und bin relativ zufrieden für den Preis, hab aber nur 364.99€ gezahlt dort. Neukundenrabatt und noch ein zusätzlichen Gutschein genutzt, Headset gibt es kostenlos dazu, hab ich aber direkt zum verstauben in den Schrank gefeuert^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bild nur wegen 115Hz gepostet)

Also wer noch ein 60Hz Monitor nutzt, dem lege ich es echt ans Herz sich mindestens 100Hz oder noch mehr anzulegen bzw den noch zu übertakten falls möglich.
Echt smooth das Ganze + GSync bei den Preisen, da macht man echt nix falsch. Hab aber etwas gebraucht um mich an die kleine Größe zu gewöhnen, weil ist schon Hardcore von Jahrelang 43" runter auf 34".
Hat sich aber trotzdem alles in allem gelohnt. Richtig gute Monitore sind einfach überteuert und bis sich da preislich mal was tut, sind diese günstigen Geräte ganz ok, klar kann man auch ~600€ ausgeben, aber sonderlich besser als diese günstigen Teile sind die auch nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hätteste mal vorher posten können^^
> 
> Hab  dieses Schnäppchen geholt vor paar Monaten:  MSI LED-Monitor (3440x1440, UWQHD, 100Hz) + Gaming Headset >>SET1929<< online kaufen | OTTO
> 
> ...


Warum [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (19. März 2020)

Muss/sollte man immer den aktuellsten Treiber haben für die Graka? Aber schön zu sehen, das hier auch einige nen MSI Monitor nutzen. Hab den hier : MSI LED-Monitor (2560x1440, WQHD, 1 ms Reaktionszeit, 144Hz) >>MAG271CQR-003DE<< online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## TJW65 (19. März 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> um mich an die kleine Größe zu gewöhnen, weil ist schon Hardcore von Jahrelang 43" runter auf 34".



Da sitze ich hier weiterhin mit meinem 60Hz, LCD, 2011er, 23''er auf meinem Schreibtisch....

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (19. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Da sitze ich hier weiterhin mit meinem 60Hz, LCD, 2011er, 23''er auf meinem Schreibtisch....
> 
> MFG
> TJW65



Da kann es ja nur besser werden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (20. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass man mit ner Custom Lüfterkurve endlich Zero Fan hat?
> 
> War hier nicht irgendwer im Thread der Probleme mit Space Engineers hatte?


Custom Kurve mit zero geht immer noch nicht aber du kannst jetzt eine max Lüfter Drehzahl eingeben. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. März 2020)

Jo habs gemerkt 
Egal, mit dem MPT funzt es ja auch immer noch nicht.

Zockt hier eigentlich jemand CoD Warzone? Ich hab leider Probleme mit Mikrorucklern bzw. Stuttering. Alle ~10 Sekunden hab ich n Standbild für ~0,5 sec. Die Frames droppen dabei sichtbar von ~120 FPS auf ~40-50 aber es sind eigentlich natürlich 0 FPS, weil es wirklich ein Standbild ist. Und das ständig. Ich bin auch offensichtlich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem, mein Kollege hat das selbe mit einer GTX1070Ti. Es nervt tierisch, macht flüssiges Gameplay unmöglich. Schätze aber das es wohl mal wieder an Activision liegt :/


----------



## Downsampler (20. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Da sitze ich hier weiterhin mit meinem 60Hz, LCD, 2011er, 23''er auf meinem Schreibtisch....
> 
> MFG
> TJW65



Ja aber sowas, direkt in den Mülleimer feuern und 144 Hz kaufen, zack zack


----------



## TJW65 (20. März 2020)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Ja aber sowas, direkt in den Mülleimer feuern und 144 Hz kaufen, zack zack



Das sagst du so...
Schon was von Menschen gehört die ("leider") noch lernen müssen bevor sie Geld verdienen? 

MFG


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (20. März 2020)

Ach lernen ist doch völlig überwertet 

Das was ich im Studium gelernt hatte, nutz ich kaum noch.


----------



## Da_Obst (20. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Zockt hier eigentlich jemand CoD Warzone? Ich hab leider Probleme mit Mikrorucklern bzw. Stuttering. Alle ~10 Sekunden hab ich n Standbild für ~0,5 sec. Die Frames droppen dabei sichtbar von ~120 FPS auf ~40-50 aber es sind eigentlich natürlich 0 FPS, weil es wirklich ein Standbild ist. Und das ständig. Ich bin auch offensichtlich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem, mein Kollege hat das selbe mit einer GTX1070Ti. Es nervt tierisch, macht flüssiges Gameplay unmöglich. Schätze aber das es wohl mal wieder an Activision liegt :/



Wenn es bei deinem Kollegen mit der grünen Karte auch nicht läuft, dann wird das Spiel ansich wohl noch den einen oder anderen Patch brauchen. 
Nur so aus Interesse, wie groß ist denn der Installations-Ordner mittlerweile? Nach der Update-Orgie von Activision müssten dass doch locker schon >200GB sein, oder? 

Naja, ich hab das CoD zwar nicht, allerdings machen bei mir andere Spiele solche Anstalten.
Wenn ich Crysis 3 laufen lasse, dann hat die GraKa Probleme damit die Auslastung zu halten. Manchmal rennt die mit 98-99%, fällt dann aber sofort wieder ab. Damit ist das nicht spielbar...
In Trackmania 2 hab ich das Problem, dass das Spiel manchmal für ~0.5s hängt und ein Standbild zeigt bevor es weiterläuft. Da fällt die Auslastung auch ab, aber nur sehr kurz und in viel größeren Intervallen. 
Borderlands 3 ist mit DX11 wie C3 unspielbar, mit DX12 läuft es recht gut, hat aber auch Hänger. Ghost Recon Breakpoint startet seit dem Navi-Upgrade nicht mehr, aber da liegt das Problem vermutlich wieder mal am UDon'tPlay. 

Hier ein GIF welches das "Ruckeln" unter C3 zeigt: C3 / 57XT / Low GPU Utilization - Album on Imgur

Da dieses Verhalten im Changelog bei den bekannten Problemen gelistet wird, hoffe ich mal, dass diesem Umstand bald mal Abhilfe geschaffen wird.


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2020)

Also in Borderlands 3 sind gelegentliche Ruckler in Dx12 bei Abschnittswechseln normal, dazwischen sollte es eigentlich butterweich laufen. So zumindest auf meiner VII.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. März 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Wenn es bei deinem Kollegen mit der grünen Karte auch nicht läuft, dann wird das Spiel ansich wohl noch den einen oder anderen Patch brauchen.
> Nur so aus Interesse, wie groß ist denn der Installations-Ordner mittlerweile? Nach der Update-Orgie von Activision müssten dass doch locker schon >200GB sein, oder?


Bin gerade auf der Arbeit (Ja ich gehöre zu den Menschen in NRW die leider immer noch arbeiten müssen) aber nach Feierabend schau ich mal rein. Würd mich auch mal interessieren. Rein rechnerisch müsste das weit über 200GB sein, weil ich alleine über 200GB an Patches gedownloadet hab. Alleine der Season 1 Patch waren 50GB, der Warzone/Season 2 Patch waren über 100GB. Zu Release gabs mehrere 20-30GB große Patches. 
 Ich vermute aber, dass einige Dateien überschrieben werden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ALLES Zusatzinhalte sind. 

Was das Monitoring angeht, ist bei den Standbildern nichts auffälliges zu sehen, abgesehen davon, dass die Frames eben droppen. Die Auslastung bleibt bei 99%, der Takt ist wie festgenagelt bei ~1900MHz und da bleibt der auch die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Da_Obst (20. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Also in Borderlands 3 sind gelegentliche Ruckler in Dx12 bei Abschnittswechseln normal, dazwischen sollte es eigentlich butterweich laufen. So zumindest auf meiner VII.



Also die Ruckler nach dem Laden eines neuen Gebietes hab ich zwar kurzfristig, aber auch wenn ich schon länger auf der gleichen Map unterwegs bin kommt es immer wieder mal zu kurzen Hängern. 
Allerdings sind das nur sehr kurze Stocker welche recht selten auftreten, von dem her ist das gut verschmerzbar. 
Ist halt eigenartig, einfach weil die GPU-Auslastung kurz einbricht und dann wieder nach oben schießt, wie wenn die Karte für einen Moment in den niedrigsten Powerstate wechselt oder die CPU einen Aussetzer hat. 



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf der Arbeit (Ja ich gehöre zu den Menschen in NRW die leider immer noch arbeiten müssen) aber nach Feierabend schau ich mal rein. Würd mich auch mal interessieren. Rein rechnerisch müsste das weit über 200GB sein, weil ich alleine über 200GB an Patches gedownloadet hab. Alleine der Season 1 Patch waren 50GB, der Warzone/Season 2 Patch waren über 100GB. Zu Release gabs mehrere 20-30GB große Patches.
> Ich vermute aber, dass einige Dateien überschrieben werden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ALLES Zusatzinhalte sind.
> 
> Was das Monitoring angeht, ist bei den Standbildern nichts auffälliges zu sehen, abgesehen davon, dass die Frames eben droppen. Die Auslastung bleibt bei 99%, der Takt ist wie festgenagelt bei ~1900MHz und da bleibt der auch die ganze Zeit.



Bloß keinen Stress, ist wirklich nur des Interesses halber. Ich hab nur beobachtet wie ein halbes dutzend Patches rausgeworfen wurde die recht umfangreich waren, das hat mich neugierig gemacht. 
Hm, dann scheint das doch ein anderes Problem zu sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. März 2020)

> Bloß keinen Stress, ist wirklich nur des Interesses halber. Ich hab nur  beobachtet wie ein halbes dutzend Patches rausgeworfen wurde die recht  umfangreich waren, das hat mich neugierig gemacht.
> Hm, dann scheint das doch ein anderes Problem zu sein.


Ich mach mir schon kein Stress  Im Büro herrscht Langeweile. Es ist wenig los, was ja auch verständlich ist. Aber anstatt uns mal auf irgendeine Art und Weise Home Office zu ermöglichen, haben wir jetzt alle einen offziellen "Passierschein" für den Fall einer Ausgangssperre bekommen  
Das heißt ich gammel hier meine Zeit ab und häng auf PCGH rum 

OT:
Fun Fact für nen kleinen Lacher zwischendurch: Im Lager (arbeite bei einer DHL Spedition) wird Toilettenpapier ab sofort nur noch neutral verpackt, Versender sowie Empfänger werden anonymisiert und die Paletten werden abgeschlossen. Weil einige Fahrer Toilettenpapier geklaut haben


----------



## Oi!Olli (20. März 2020)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie RE3 auf der 5700 XT läuft. Hab es netterweise geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir schon kein Stress  Im Büro herrscht Langeweile. Es ist wenig los, was ja auch verständlich ist. Aber anstatt uns mal auf irgendeine Art und Weise Home Office zu ermöglichen, haben wir jetzt alle einen offziellen "Passierschein" für den Fall einer Ausgangssperre bekommen
> Das heißt ich gammel hier meine Zeit ab und häng auf PCGH rum
> 
> OT:
> Fun Fact für nen kleinen Lacher zwischendurch: Im Lager (arbeite bei einer DHL Spedition) wird Toilettenpapier ab sofort nur noch neutral verpackt, Versender sowie Empfänger werden anonymisiert und die Paletten werden abgeschlossen. Weil einige Fahrer Toilettenpapier geklaut haben



Unfassbar


----------



## TJW65 (20. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> OT:
> Fun Fact für nen kleinen Lacher zwischendurch: Im Lager (arbeite bei einer DHL Spedition) wird Toilettenpapier ab sofort nur noch neutral verpackt, Versender sowie Empfänger werden anonymisiert und die Paletten werden abgeschlossen. Weil einige Fahrer Toilettenpapier geklaut haben



Das ist nicht eurer/ dein ernst oder? 
Das ist doch echt alles Wahnsinn.
Beim DRK glühen auch schon die Telefone (arbeite dort nicht selbst) und Desinfektionsmittel wurde den Ärzten auch schon gestohlen.


----------



## bath92 (20. März 2020)

Rückmeldung zur Problematik aus Beitrag #6538 bzgl. des zu hohen Memory-Idle Takts.

Konnte nach langer Ursachensuche das Problem ausfindig machen. Durch das Deaktivieren des Instant-Replays (vgl. Screenshot) taktet der Memory im Idle nun auf 200 MHz runter.
Denke das ist so jetzt für 1440p (WQHD) mit 120 Hz i. O. Die Temperatur bleibt jetzt im Idle unter 45 °C und die Lüfter somit aus.

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen. 

Schönes Wochenende an alle und bleibt gesund!


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2020)

Laut aktuellen Treibernotes wird da wohl auch einiges falsch ausgelesen derzeit im Idle von der Radeonsoftware.


----------



## bath92 (20. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Laut aktuellen Treibernotes wird da wohl auch einiges falsch ausgelesen derzeit im Idle von der Radeonsoftware.



Jap. Grundsätzlich liegt derzeit einiges im Argen.
Aber in dem Fall wars kein Auslesefehler, da die Temperatur durch die erhöhte Leistungsaufnahme langsam von ca. 45 °C auf 60 °C (Zero-Fan --> off) angestiegen ist und dann die Lüfter ansprangen.
Bei Unterschreiten der 50 °C (Zero-Fan --> on) gingen die Lüfter wieder aus und die Aufwärmphase startete wieder von Neuem.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. März 2020)

Was macht denn eigentlich dieses Instant Replay?



TJW65 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht eurer/ dein ernst oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Doch. Es gibt einige Sachen die anonymisiert werden, aber bisher gehörten dazu ganz bestimmt nicht Lebensmittel und Toilettenpapier

@Da_Obst CoD hat tatsächlich "nur" 170GB. Trotzdem das größte Spiel was ich drauf habe


----------



## bath92 (20. März 2020)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe wird dabei ständig dein Gameplay für eine gewisse Zeit aufgezeichnet, sodass du z.B. immer die letzten 5 min (beispielhaft angenommen) als Aufnahme vorliegen hast.
Bin mir aber nicht 100-prozentig sicher ob ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung hab.

Edit: Hier das AMD-Video zum Instant Replay --> Radeon ReLive: How to Enable Instant Replay <--

Wie man sieht, wars in der alten Treiberversion standardmäßig noch deaktiviert. Somit bisher noch nicht wirklich aufgefallen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. März 2020)

Das ist ja voll cool. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Das mach ich erstmal an mal schauen ob das bei mir auch Probleme verursacht. 
Das ist ja die perfekte Möglichkeit wenn ich mal ne nette Gameplay Szene in CoD erspiele, dass die aufgenommen wird. 
Ob das Performance Verlust mit sich bringt?


----------



## Gurdi (20. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das ist ja voll cool. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Das mach ich erstmal an mal schauen ob das bei mir auch Probleme verursacht.
> Das ist ja die perfekte Möglichkeit wenn ich mal ne nette Gameplay Szene in CoD erspiele, dass die aufgenommen wird.
> Ob das Performance Verlust mit sich bringt?



Minimal.


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. März 2020)

Ich hab die Lösung gefunden. Instant Replay hat bei mir auch dazu geführt, dass der VRAM sofort auf Max. taktet. Das liegt aber nicht an Instant Replay. Das liegt an der Einstellung "Desktop aufzeichnen". Ich schätze mal, wenn Instant Replay die ganze Zeit läuft, den taktet der VRAM halt nicht runter. Wenn man die Einstellung Desktop aufzeichnen deaktiviert, dann funktioniert das ganze halt nur Ingame und der VRAM taktet im idle auch normal runter.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Systemspeicher und Festplattenspeicher als Puffer? Ist mit Systemspeicher der Ram gemeint?


----------



## bath92 (20. März 2020)

Step by Step der Ursache auf den Fersen! 

Ja. Systemspeicher = RAM, würde ich auch als Einstellung bevorzugen zumindest ab 16GB aufwärts.
Beim Schreiben auf die SSD, würde ich auf alle Fälle nicht die SSD auswählen, auf der das Spiel liegt. Könnte die Performance negativ beeinflussen.


----------



## G0NZ0 (20. März 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen.





davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Lösung gefunden. Instant Replay hat bei mir auch dazu geführt, dass der VRAM sofort auf Max. taktet. Das liegt aber nicht an Instant Replay. Das liegt an der Einstellung "Desktop aufzeichnen". Ich schätze mal, wenn Instant Replay die ganze Zeit läuft, den taktet der VRAM halt nicht runter. Wenn man die Einstellung Desktop aufzeichnen deaktiviert, dann funktioniert das ganze halt nur Ingame und der VRAM taktet im idle auch normal runter.



Bei mir beides auf aus gewesen, taktet trotzdem immer nur auf Vollgas.
Ich glaube, muss mir doch endlich den dritten Monitor dazu stellen. Das behebt es bestimmt


----------



## vega_56 (20. März 2020)

Bei mir hilft leider auch nur die gleiche Auflösung auf beiden Monitoren, schade, ich hatte kurz Hoffnung, nachdem ich das gelesen habe  War aber alles bereits deaktiviert.


----------



## G0NZ0 (20. März 2020)

Ich hab zweimal den gleichen. Identischer sollte ja eigentlich nicht möglich sein 
Daran kann es also im Kern auch nicht liegen


----------



## TJW65 (20. März 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Rückmeldung zur Problematik aus Beitrag #6538 bzgl. des zu hohen Memory-Idle Takts.
> 
> Konnte nach langer Ursachensuche das Problem ausfindig machen. Durch das Deaktivieren des Instant-Replays (vgl. Screenshot) taktet der Memory im Idle nun auf 200 MHz runter.
> Denke das ist so jetzt für 1440p (WQHD) mit 120 Hz i. O. Die Temperatur bleibt jetzt im Idle unter 45 °C und die Lüfter somit aus.
> ...



Hat bei mir leider nicht geholfen, da das instant Replay bereits deaktiviert war. Schon eine Merkwürdiges Eigenleben dass der AMD Treiber dort so führt....

MFG
TJW65


----------



## bath92 (21. März 2020)

Hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass die betroffene Navi hier nur ein Single-Monitor-Setup befeuern muss.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. März 2020)

Blöde Frage..... Wo kann ich bei Breakpoint die API auf Vulkan stellen? Ich glaube ich brauche eine Brille [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (21. März 2020)

Ich hab gestern den Nachmittag/Abend damit verbracht mein System neu aufzusetzen. 
Beim Wechsel von 980Ti auf 57XT hab ich nämlich "nur" den Treiber gewechselt, daher war da noch ein Funken Hoffnung, dass ein frisches System besser läuft. 
Allerdings hat das überhaupt nichts gebracht, ein paar Stunden Lebenszeit umsonst verschwendet... 

Trotzdem hab ich es jetzt hinbiegen können, dass Borderlands 3 geschmeidig läuft. Ich musste für die BL3.exe den Controlflow-Guard von Windows deaktivieren, der Unterschied ist wie Tag und Nacht. Reiner Zufall dass ich den Tipp in den Tiefen von Reddit gefunden habe, Glück muss man haben... 
Ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, dass mit der Navi überhaupt nichts ordentlich läuft. Jetzt muss nur noch ein Treiber kommen der die Performance bei meinen älteren Titeln etwas verbessert. 



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @Da_Obst CoD hat tatsächlich "nur" 170GB. Trotzdem das größte Spiel was ich drauf habe



Danke fürs gucken. 
Ich hätte schon damit gerechnet, dass das Spiel die 200GB knackt, aber 170GB sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. 
Da müsste ich meine SSD mal ordentlich freiräumen... ^^



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Blöde Frage..... Wo kann ich bei Breakpoint die API auf Vulkan stellen? Ich glaube ich brauche eine Brille [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Afaik kommt das Update mit Vulkan erst am Dienstag raus: Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon Breakpoint - Vulkan API on PC
Oder hast du schon eine Aktualisierung erhalten?


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2020)

> Ich musste für die BL3.exe den Controlflow-Guard von Windows deaktivieren,


Klär mich mal auf wie das funktioniert, zocke aktuell auch Borderlands 3.


----------



## Da_Obst (21. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auf wie das funktioniert, zocke aktuell auch Borderlands 3.



Es bringt halt nur etwas, wenn man das Spiel mit DirectX 12 laufen lässt. Ich nehme aber stark an, dass das bei dir auch der Fall ist. 

Hier Schritt für Schritt: 

1.: Im Start-Menü von Win10 nach "Exploit Schutz" suchen und die Eintstellungs-Seite öffnen.
2.: Nun vom Reiter "Systemeinstellungen" in den Reiter "Programmeinstellungen" wechseln. 
3.: Jetzt ein "Programm zum Anpassen hinzufügen" und mit "Genauen Dateipfad auswählen" zur Borderlands3.exe navigieren: ".../Borderlands3/OakGame/Binaries/Win64/Borderlands3.exe"
4.: Die *.exe Datei auswählen und im Auswahlmenü etwas nach unten scrollen bis die Option "Ablaufsteuerungsschutz (Control Flow Guard, CFG)" auftaucht. 
5.: Hier mit der Checkbox die Systemeinstellungen außer Kraft setzen und den Toggle-Switch auf "Aus" setzen. 
6.: Zum Schluss noch die Einstellungen mit "Anwenden" übernehmen und das System neu starten. 

Ich hab mich nur ein bisschen eingelesen, soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das der Exploit-Schutz von Windows welcher eine unautorisierte Ausführung von Programmen verhindern soll, die von bösen Websites aufgerufen werden könnnen. 
Beim Ausführen von DirectX 12 Code sollen Shader on-the-fly berechnet werden, dabei hat sich Gearbox wohl nicht an die Win10 Richtlinien gehalten oder so, wodurch das Spiel in der Laufzeit mit dem CFG aneinander gerät. 
Das führt dann dazu, dass das Spiel immer wieder hängt/stockt/ruckelt...

Bei mir hat es ordentlich was gebracht. 
Und immer nur die jeweiligen *.exe Dateien vom CFG ausschließen (Bei BF5 und Control soll das auch helfen.), nicht die Funktion systemweit deaktivieren. Der CFG ist nämlich schon sinnvoll. 

Edit: Was ich bei BL3 dann noch gemacht habe, war das Texture-Streaming auf die höchste Stufe zu stellen. Anscheinend funktioniert das mit den niedrigeren Settings nicht so toll. 
Ich hab gestern ziemlich viele Sachen ausprobiert, sogar einen Treiber für meinen Monitor hab ich installiert. ^^


----------



## Einbecker41 (21. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So den Adrenalin 20.3.1 Installiert bisher keine Probleme, aber die Statusanzeige funktioniert immer noch nicht. 675Watt und 837Grad im Idle. Das die Gpu das mitmachtWann fixxen die das endlich. Das müssen die doch längst gesehen haben!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. März 2020)

Ich hab den Treiber noch gar nicht geupdated. Der 20.2.2 läuft so gut, ich will gar nicht updaten  Bisher der am besten laufende Treiber seit Release für mich. Mit Abstand.


----------



## Einbecker41 (21. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Treiber noch gar nicht geupdated. Der 20.2.2 läuft so gut, ich will gar nicht updaten  Bisher der am besten laufende Treiber seit Release für mich. Mit Abstand.


Bisher konnte ich mit dem 20.3.1 keinen Unterschied zum alten feststellen, bisher läuft alles save. Sogar der Anzeige bug im Statusfenster wurde übernommen.


----------



## Tukuman (21. März 2020)

Mein Freund ärgert sich seit 3 Wochen mit der Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Special Edition rum, läuft bei ihm anscheinend nicht so prickelnd, haben jetzt die Grakas getauscht und mit meiner Founder 5700 XT läuft bei ihm seit 5 Tagen alles ohne Probleme

Jetzt will er meine Founder behalten und mir bleibt die Sapphire, er will bloss nen 20ziger drauf, mir kommt das ein bischen wenig vor, was haltet ihr für fair - zu Bedenken ist ja, ich war mit der Founder zufrieden und bräuchte die nicht unbedingt, naja nice ist sie schon
Seine Karte ist knapp 4 Wochen alt, meine ein halbes Jahr


----------



## Elistaer (21. März 2020)

Tukuman schrieb:


> Mein Freund ärgert sich seit 3 Wochen mit der Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Special Edition rum, läuft bei ihm anscheinend nicht so prickelnd, haben jetzt die Grakas getauscht und mit meiner Founder 5700 XT läuft bei ihm seit 5 Tagen alles ohne Probleme
> 
> Jetzt will er meine Founder behalten und mir bleibt die Sapphire, er will bloss nen 20ziger drauf, mir kommt das ein bischen wenig vor, was haltet ihr für fair - zu Bedenken ist ja, ich war mit der Founder zufrieden und bräuchte die nicht unbedingt, naja nice ist sie schon
> Seine Karte ist knapp 4 Wochen alt, meine ein halbes Jahr


Nehm sie der 20iger ist kein Beinbruch und du hast bei der Nitro die bessere Kühlung welche dem Hotspot zugute kommt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (21. März 2020)

Tukuman schrieb:


> Mein Freund ärgert sich seit 3 Wochen mit der Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Special Edition rum, läuft bei ihm anscheinend nicht so prickelnd, haben jetzt die Grakas getauscht und mit meiner Founder 5700 XT läuft bei ihm seit 5 Tagen alles ohne Probleme
> 
> Jetzt will er meine Founder behalten und mir bleibt die Sapphire, er will bloss nen 20ziger drauf, mir kommt das ein bischen wenig vor, was haltet ihr für fair - zu Bedenken ist ja, ich war mit der Founder zufrieden und bräuchte die nicht unbedingt, naja nice ist sie schon
> Seine Karte ist knapp 4 Wochen alt, meine ein halbes Jahr



Unter Freunden gelten eigene Regeln, fair wäre in meinen Augen round about 50€.


----------



## Tukuman (21. März 2020)

Thx für die Tips, werden uns dann schon einig, jetzt muss ich Tage mal mit der Graka rumspielen.
Hab jetzt auf die schnelle mal 1950mhz/1800mhz@1030mv eingestellt und nen WoT Replay von mir abgespielt, Frames auf 144 begrenzt, Temperaturen und Verbrauch schauen ja ganz nice aus.


----------



## ClayMatthews (21. März 2020)

Guten Abend,
ich gebe zu, dass ich nicht alle 660 Seiten durchgestöbert habe, dennoch wende ich mich mit meinem Problem an Euch und hoffe auf Hilfe. Mein Setup kann der Signatur entnommen werden.

Seit dem Februar Update der Radeon Softwareversion habe ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen Black Screens beim Zocken. Das ist spielunabhängig und tritt immer mal wieder auf. Zunächst war es in einem Abstand von einer Woche, mittlerweile fast täglich 1-2 mal. An anderen Tagen laufen die Spiele problemlos. Für mich ist kein klar erkennbares Muster dahinter ersichtlich. Nun heißt es in den Release Notes: "Enhanced Sync may cause a black screen to occur when enabled on some games and system configurations. Any users who may be experiencing issues with Enhanced Sync enabled should disable it as a temporary workaround." 

Enhanced Sync wurde automatisch deaktiviert und daran habe ich nichts geändert und trotzdem treten die Black Screens auf. Ich habe den Rechner seit dem 01.06.2019 und hatte bis dato keinerlei Probleme damit.

Habt Ihr Tipps oder ggf. sogar eine Lösung des Problems? Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch und verzweifle ein wenig, weil es extrem nervt.

Falls ich wichtige Infos vergessen habe, kann ich die natürlich nachreichen. Bitte seht mir das nach.

Besten Dank, 
Gruß Clay


----------



## ClayMatthews (21. März 2020)

ClayMatthews schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> ich gebe zu, dass ich nicht alle 660 Seiten durchgestöbert habe, dennoch wende ich mich mit meinem Problem an Euch und hoffe auf Hilfe. Mein Setup kann der Signatur entnommen werden.
> 
> Seit dem Februar Update der Radeon Softwareversion habe ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen Black Screens beim Zocken. Das ist spielunabhängig und tritt immer mal wieder auf. Zunächst war es in einem Abstand von einer Woche, mittlerweile fast täglich 1-2 mal. An anderen Tagen laufen die Spiele problemlos. Für mich ist kein klar erkennbares Muster dahinter ersichtlich. Nun heißt es in den Release Notes: "Enhanced Sync may cause a black screen to occur when enabled on some games and system configurations. Any users who may be experiencing issues with Enhanced Sync enabled should disable it as a temporary workaround."
> ...



Ich hoffe man sieht die Signatur. Ich sehe die auf dem Handy nicht. 

Ansonsten folgend zumindest Prozessor, Graka und Monitore:
AMD Ryzen 5 2600
RX Vega 56 8GB Asus 
2x AOC C24G1


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. März 2020)

Edit: Ups du hast ne Vega. Du bist im falschen Thread 
AMD RX VEGA Laberthread


----------



## ClayMatthews (21. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Edit: Ups du hast ne Vega. Du bist im falschen Thread
> AMD RX VEGA Laberthread



Ups, sorry und danke für die Verlinkung.


----------



## Tukuman (22. März 2020)

Jetzt geh ich pennen, dann mal weiterschauen ob mv mässig noch was geht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNewNow (22. März 2020)

Hallo, 
Ich wollte mal fragen, wie der aktuelle Status mit den Treibern bei der 5700XT ist. Hab gehört vor kurzem soll ein ziemlich stabiler erschienen sein?. Wollte mir nochmal eine kaufen nachdem die erste zu Release (auch abseits des Treibers) Fehler hatte. Abgesehen von den allgemeinen Zustand des Treibers, interessiert mich die VP9 decode Leistung für Youtube. Sowas findet man ja in keinen Testbericht.. Vorallem ob sie es problemlos schafft 4K 60 Videos mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit abzuspielen. Meine erste Navi hat das schlechter gemacht als meine 980Ti ohne VP9 decode in Hardware. Aber vielleicht war der Treiber auch da noch nicht fertig.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (22. März 2020)

Der Treiber ist immer noch nicht der Bringer... 
Er hilft bei einigen mit der Blackscreen Thematik, jedoch ist nach wie vor das Thema das der Speichertakt bei Multimonitor Nutzung nicht richtig runter taktet. Außerdem geht der Coreclock nicht mehr richtig runter. Die minimale Drehzahl wurde unnötigerweise nach oben gesetzt. Sobald man eine manuelle Lüfterkurve einstellt, geht der zerofan Modus nicht mehr. 
Ein halbes Jahr nach Navi release ist das eigentlich ein Armutszeugniss.

Über YouTube kann ich nichts sagen. Ich nutze es nicht....


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. März 2020)

> Außerdem geht der Coreclock nicht mehr richtig runter.





> Sobald man eine manuelle Lüfterkurve einstellt, geht der zerofan Modus nicht mehr.


Ich versteh das auch nicht. Das sind doch 2 Sachen die man mit einem simplen Fix total einfach lösen könnte oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## openSUSE (22. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Der Treiber ist immer noch nicht der Bringer...
> Er hilft bei einigen mit der Blackscreen Thematik, jedoch ist nach wie vor das Thema das der Speichertakt bei Multimonitor Nutzung nicht richtig runter taktet. Außerdem geht der Coreclock nicht mehr richtig runter. Die minimale Drehzahl wurde unnötigerweise nach oben gesetzt. Sobald man eine manuelle Lüfterkurve einstellt, geht der zerofan Modus nicht mehr.
> Ein halbes Jahr nach Navi release ist das eigentlich ein Armutszeugniss.
> 
> Über YouTube kann ich nichts sagen. Ich nutze es nicht....



Der VramTakt hängt im wesentlichem von der Bandbreite ab (Hz, Auflösung, Farbtiefe, ...) zudem sollte man bedenken, dass es kein "extra VRam" für den eigentlichen Framebuffer gibt und so die Bandbreite umso mehr gefordert wird. 
Auch wenn es einigen nicht passt, der Treiber taktet den Vram ganz "bewust" so hoch. Das ist kein Treiber Bug! Das hat vorallem etwas mit timing zu tun, oft reicht es ja auch einen Monitor nur 1Hz hoch oder runter zu takten um den VramTakt zu senken.
Aber seid euch im klaren darüber, der Treiber mach was er soll, nix Treiberbug. 
Der jetzt *Angezeigte* höhere GPU-Takt hat schlicht und ergreifend 0,0 Nachteile. Wo ist da das Problem bei dir?


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. März 2020)

> Der jetzt *Angezeigte* höhere GPU-Takt hat schlicht und ergreifend 0,0 Nachteile.


Da muss ich openSUSE allerdings Recht geben. Hat tatsächlich keine Nachteile.
Mich stört an dem Treiber auch nur das mit der Lüfterkurve, ansonsten läuft das Ding bei mir perfekt.


----------



## Gurdi (22. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Da muss ich openSUSE allerdings Recht geben. Hat tatsächlich keine Nachteile.
> Mich stört an dem Treiber auch nur das mit der Lüfterkurve, ansonsten läuft das Ding bei mir perfekt.



Stellt euch die doch via MPT passend ein und flasht die dann in die Karte, für ewig ruhe.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. März 2020)

Ich habs ja auch im MPT und die Karte macht was auch was sie soll, keine Beschwerde in der Richtung. 
Ich hätte es trotzdem gerne der Übersicht halber, dass die Custom Lüfterkurve eben funktioniert wie sie eigentlich funktionieren soll. Ich würde gerne die Kurve sehen können, die einzelnen Punkte einstellen können wie ich Bock habe und bei jeder Temperatur wissen "aha so und so schnell drehen die Lüfter jetzt". Im MPT seh ich das einfach nicht, da trag ich Werte ein und vertraue darauf, dass die Software die Kurve vernünftig erstellt und ich die Drehzahl erreiche die ich haben will. 

Ja es funktioniert, ich weiß, aber optimal für mich wäre trotzdem wenn der Treiber eben das tun würde, was er nun mal tun soll.
Sollte ein Fix dazu erscheinen, werde ich die Kurve definitiv dort verwenden und kann das MPT deinstallieren.


----------



## Gurdi (22. März 2020)

Wir können bald auch eine Kurve für die Taktraten einstellen


----------



## bigburritoboy (23. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wir können bald auch eine Kurve für die Taktraten einstellen



die dann ständig sporadisch resetted wird und über der Maximalspannung landet? Nee danke, lass mal


----------



## Gurdi (23. März 2020)

bigburritoboy schrieb:


> die dann ständig sporadisch resetted wird und über der Maximalspannung landet? Nee danke, lass mal



Kann ja nicht, kommt ja dann ins Bios.
Läuft bei mir schon.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. März 2020)

> die dann ständig sporadisch resetted wird


Hab ich gar nicht erwähnt, aber das anfängliche Problem, dass das Profil resettet wird und erst nach mehreren Neustarts drin bleibt, hat sich mit dem neuen Treiber auch erledigt. Ging sofort, gab nie einen Reset.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. März 2020)

@edit


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (23. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Der VramTakt hängt im wesentlichem von der Bandbreite ab (Hz, Auflösung, Farbtiefe, ...) zudem sollte man bedenken, dass es kein "extra VRam" für den eigentlichen Framebuffer gibt und so die Bandbreite umso mehr gefordert wird.
> Auch wenn es einigen nicht passt, der Treiber taktet den Vram ganz "bewust" so hoch. Das ist kein Treiber Bug! Das hat vorallem etwas mit timing zu tun, oft reicht es ja auch einen Monitor nur 1Hz hoch oder runter zu takten um den VramTakt zu senken.
> Aber seid euch im klaren darüber, der Treiber mach was er soll, nix Treiberbug.
> Der jetzt *Angezeigte* höhere GPU-Takt hat schlicht und ergreifend 0,0 Nachteile. Wo ist da das Problem bei dir?



It's not a bug it's a feature...... ich kenn diese Argumente....
Beim Core clock geh ich mit dir. Die 500 MHz mehr werden, wenn Sie tatsächlich anliegen, 1 oder 2 Watt mehr Leistung benötigen.... druff geschissen.

Aber die 20 Watt die im idle dauerhaft mehr anliegen merkt man  schon in der Geldbörse. 30 Watt sind mal eben der Gesamtverbrauch des restlichen Systems (ohne Displays) im IDLE.


----------



## openSUSE (23. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> It's not a bug it's a feature...... ich kenn diese Argumente....



Nicht alles was KEIN Fehler ist soll ein Feature sein.


----------



## Cleriker (23. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> It's not a bug it's a feature...... ich kenn diese Argumente....
> Beim Core clock geh ich mit dir. Die 500 MHz mehr werden, wenn Sie tatsächlich anliegen, 1 oder 2 Watt mehr Leistung benötigen.... druff geschissen.
> 
> Aber die 20 Watt die im idle dauerhaft mehr anliegen merkt man  schon in der Geldbörse. 30 Watt sind mal eben der Gesamtverbrauch des restlichen Systems (ohne Displays) im IDLE.


Also wenn du dein System wirklich absolut jeden Tag 12 Stunden idlen lässt bei 20 Watt mehr Verbrauch, dann sind das im Monat ca. 3 EUR. Ganz ehrlich? Wurscht!

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (23. März 2020)

Bist du denn sicher dass dort so ein Mehrverbrauch überhaupt anliegt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2020)

Beim Mehrverbrauch redet er sicher vom VRAM beim Multimonitor Setup. Durch den höheren idle GPU Takt liegt definitiv KEIN höherer Verbrauch vor. Alles wie immer. Unter 20W bei mir im idle.


> dann sind das im Monat ca. 3 EUR. Ganz ehrlich? Wurscht!


Wie teuer ist denn dein Strom?  Bei 12h täglich in 30 Tagen macht das bei mir ca. 12h * 30 Tage -> 360h * 20W -> 7200Wh -> 7,2kWh ausgehend von 29 cent/kWh = 2,08€ 
Hört sich jetzt nicht viel an, aber um auf 3€ zu kommen müsste deine kWh: 300 Cent / 7,2kWh = 42 cent/kwh kosten was ganze 1 - (42 / 29) = 45% teurer wäre 
Sind die lokalen Unterschiede vom Strom so krass oder hast du das nur eben im Kopf überschlagen?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (24. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bist du denn sicher dass dort so ein Mehrverbrauch überhaupt anliegt?



So sicher wie man eben sein kann wenn man auf dem Treiber bzw 3.party Tools schaut. Unter 10 Watt vs. 30 Watt im idle. Sind 300% Mehrverbrauch nur weil einer der beiden Monitore eine andere res. hat als der andere. Und das ist schlicht Blödsinn. Aber gut. Ich will es dabei belassen. Ich zock ja auch nur damit. Ich muss ja nicht damit arbeiten.


----------



## simmelbert (24. März 2020)

huhu. hab mal ne frage. seitdem ich meinen radeon treiber auf die neueste version gebracht habe läuft die taktfrequenz im idle bei knapp unter 800 hz. das hatte ich bisher noch nie.

bin jetzt auf ne ältere version zurückgegangen (19.81), da tacktet alles wieder normal.

istr das so gewollt? gk is ne red devil 5700 xt


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (24. März 2020)

Einfach mal den Thread ein paar Seiten zurück lesen. Wurde hier schon ein paar mal angesprochen.

EDIT: Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## openSUSE (24. März 2020)

Welche Karte mit gddr hat den keine höhere Leistungsaufnahme bei Dual-Monitor (mit unterschiedlichen Hz)?


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2020)

simmelbert schrieb:


> huhu. hab mal ne frage. seitdem ich meinen radeon treiber auf die neueste version gebracht habe läuft die taktfrequenz im idle bei knapp unter 800 hz. das hatte ich bisher noch nie.
> 
> bin jetzt auf ne ältere version zurückgegangen (19.81), da tacktet alles wieder normal.
> 
> istr das so gewollt? gk is ne red devil 5700 xt



Ja ist normal. Nein ist nicht schlimm. Es entstehen dir dadurch keinerlei Nachteile. Kannst ruhig wieder auf die neueste Version gehen.

OT: Kennt hier jemand vielleicht eine kostenlose Schnittsoftware die auch für jemanden geeignet ist der eigentlich keinen Plan davon hat?  Mir ist ziemlich langweilig in Quarantäne und ich hätte Lust mal ein paar Videos zu schneiden z.B. von meinen letzten Urlauben wo ich mit der GoPro gefilmt hab oder auch vom Gaming. Ich brauche eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit Schnitte zu machen, Audio und Video Spur beliebig zu synchronisieren, Übergänge und kleine Einblendungen einfügen, sowas halt. Nichts aufwendiges. Aber die Windows Foto App kann selbst das nicht. Damit kann man im Grunde nur Videos aneinander reihen.


----------



## simmelbert (24. März 2020)

danke für die antworten  hatte mich nur gewundert. takt liegt jetzt im idle immer bei 789 MHz und die Temp bei 55. Dachte das wäre ungewöhnlich. Nervt mich halt das die Lüfter nun immer angehen


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2020)

simmelbert schrieb:


> danke für die antworten  hatte mich nur gewundert. takt liegt jetzt im idle immer bei 789 MHz und die Temp bei 55. Dachte das wäre ungewöhnlich. Nervt mich halt das die Lüfter nun immer angehen


Das kann nicht am GPU Takt liegen. 55°C idle sollten nicht sein. Das liegt aber nicht an dem Takt. Wie sieht denn der Takt vom vram aus? Ich vermute der taktet nicht runter bei dir.


----------



## simmelbert (24. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das kann nicht am GPU Takt liegen. 55°C idle sollten nicht sein. Das liegt aber nicht an dem Takt. Wie sieht denn der Takt vom vram aus? Ich vermute der taktet nicht runter bei dir.



wo kann ich das denn auslesen und was kann man dagegen tun? bis vor 2 tagen lief alles noch


----------



## TJW65 (24. März 2020)

Wenn du deine Daten im Treiber ausliest findet sich dort auch der Tab "Vram" dort werden dann Auslastung und Takt angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
TJW65


----------



## simmelbert (24. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Wenn du deine Daten im Treiber ausliest findet sich dort auch der Tab "Vram" dort werden dann Auslastung und Takt angezeigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anbei mal meine 4 screenshots, vram taktet nicht herunter? was kann ich jetzt tun?


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2020)

Nutzt du mehrere Monitore? Wie viel Hz hat dein/die Monitor(e)?
Zunächst einmal bevor wir ne Lösung suchen mach dir aber bitte keine Sorgen! Das ist nur nervig wegen den Lüftern, dass der vram nicht runter taktet, aber es schadet der Karte nicht!


----------



## simmelbert (24. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nutzt du mehrere Monitore? Wie viel Hz hat dein/die Monitor(e)?
> Zunächst einmal bevor wir ne Lösung suchen mach dir aber bitte keine Sorgen! Das ist nur nervig wegen den Lüftern, dass der vram nicht runter taktet, aber es schadet der Karte nicht!



ja ich nutze 2 monitore. beide haben 144hz. einer ist full hd der andere wqhd. temperatur der karte im idle macht mir halt sorgen. habe auch schon einen monitor ausgestellt, den anderen runtergeschraubt etc. bringt nix


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2020)

Ja das ist leider die Ursache, die verschiedenen Monitore. Da kann man wohl aktuell noch nichts gegen tun, außer nur einen Monitor zu nutzen und den anderen komplett abzukabeln. 
Das einzige was du noch versuchen kannst ist,* beide Monitore *mal auf 120Hz laufen lassen z.B., also nicht auf der maximalen Refresh Rate. Könnte evtl. helfen. 



> temperatur der karte im idle macht mir halt sorgen.


Warum? Unter Last wird die Karte doch noch viel heißer, warum sollte die idle Temperatur dann schlimm sein?
Glaub mir, es schadet deiner Karte nicht. Der einzige wirkliche Nachteil den du durch den vram Takt hast, ist die Problematik mit den Lüftern. Alles andere ist irrelevant.


----------



## simmelbert (24. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja das ist leider die Ursache, die verschiedenen Monitore. Da kann man wohl aktuell noch nichts gegen tun, außer nur einen Monitor zu nutzen und den anderen komplett abzukabeln.
> Das einzige was du noch versuchen kannst ist, die beiden Monitore mal auf 120Hz laufen lassen z.B., also nicht auf der maximalen Refresh Rate. Könnte evtl. helfen.
> 
> 
> Warum? Unter Last wird die Karte doch noch viel heißer, warum sollte die idle Temperatur dann schlimm sein?



ok  dachte 50-55 im idle wären etwas hoch. selbst einen monitor komplett abklemmen bringt leider nix


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2020)

Es ist auch höher als normal im idle. Aber das ist ja nicht schlimm für die Karte. Es ist nur blöd, dass die Lüfter dann eben an und aus gehen, darum gehts. Nicht um die Temperatur an sich. 
Wenn dich das mit den Lüftern nervt, könntest du mal die Lüfterkurve aktivieren und einfach einen beliebigen Punkt der Kurve ein kleines bisschen verändern. Dann schaltet sich Zero Fan ab und die Karte läuft mit ihrer Minimaldrehzahl. Dann laufen die Lüfter bei der Devil knapp mit 900 RPM. Dann sind sie zwar die ganze Zeit an, aber vielleicht ist das weniger nervig als das ständige an und aus.


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. März 2020)

simmelbert schrieb:


> ok  dachte 50-55 im idle wären etwas hoch. selbst einen monitor komplett abklemmen bringt leider nix



Meine dümpelt auch bei diesen Temperaturen rum, mach dir mal keine Sorgen 
Lüfter bleiben aber zum Glück in 99% Zeit trotzdem aus.


----------



## simmelbert (24. März 2020)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Meine dümpelt auch bei diesen Temperaturen rum, mach dir mal keine Sorgen
> Lüfter bleiben aber zum Glück in 99% Zeit trotzdem aus.



alles klar. wundere mich dennoch. das ganze ist erst seit dem neuesten update so.


----------



## Dancingsheep (24. März 2020)

Moin moin!
Meine 5700 XT ist nun endlich angekommen. Auf dem Rat von @davidwigald11 (PC um Grafikkarte erweitern (Gaming-PC)?) würde ich nun gerne mit eurer Hilfe auf "undervolted" anpassen möchte.

Hab hier schon ein paar Seiten im Thread gelesen, bin aber nur so halb schlau geworden, da ich keine Lust hab gleich was zu schrotten, würd ich mich über eure Hilfe freuen.
Bis jetzt habe ich nur die Aktuellen AMD Treiber installiert (20.3.1)

Grüße!


----------



## simmelbert (24. März 2020)

so habe es hinbekommen. im radeon tool die auflösung auf 142 hz gestellt. jetzt liegt der vram bei 200hz


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2020)

Dancingsheep schrieb:


> Moin moin!
> Meine 5700 XT ist nun endlich angekommen. Auf dem Rat von @davidwigald11 (PC um Grafikkarte erweitern (Gaming-PC)?) würde ich nun gerne mit eurer Hilfe auf "undervolted" anpassen möchte.
> 
> Hab hier schon ein paar Seiten im Thread gelesen, bin aber nur so halb schlau geworden, da ich keine Lust hab gleich was zu schrotten, würd ich mich über eure Hilfe freuen.
> ...



Am besten wie bei jeder Komponente erstmal die Stockwerte ausbenchen und die Temperaturen protokollieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. März 2020)

simmelbert schrieb:


> so habe es hinbekommen. im radeon tool die auflösung auf 142 hz gestellt. jetzt liegt der vram bei 200hz


Hab ich doch gesagt 

@Dancing Sheep ich hab dazu einen kleinen Guide geschrieben. Schau mal hier:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-624.html#post10230626


----------



## simmelbert (24. März 2020)

edit: mache ich dann den zweiten monitor an springt er wieder hoch. zumindest gut zu wissen, dass es daran liegt.  tritt das problem auch bei nvidia karten auf?


----------



## Oldi46 (24. März 2020)

Update. Ich wollte nun wissen was geht bei Stock Leistung (etwa 1845mhz) . bin nun bei 1857 im AVG gelandet. Bin doch sehr zufrieden was die karte kann


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. März 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Update. Ich wollte nun wissen was geht bei Stock Leistung (etwa 1845mhz) . bin nun bei 1857 im AVG gelandet. Bin doch sehr zufrieden was die karte kann


Welche Karte hast du denn genau? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (24. März 2020)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Update. Ich wollte nun wissen was geht bei Stock Leistung (etwa 1845mhz) . bin nun bei 1857 im AVG gelandet. Bin doch sehr zufrieden was die karte kann



Sei froh, ich brauch für den realen Takt von 1860Mhz satte 1075mv auf meiner Blechdose.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (24. März 2020)

simmelbert schrieb:


> so habe es hinbekommen. im radeon tool die auflösung auf 142 hz gestellt. jetzt liegt der vram bei 200hz



Nur das ich das richtig verstehe.  Du hast zwei Monitore. Einen in FHD und einen in QHD? Beide bei 142 Hz begrenzt? Im Radeon treiber? Und hast im IDLE 200 MHz?

EDIT: Ok hab deinen zweiten Post nicht gelesen.


----------



## Oldi46 (24. März 2020)

DIe Pulse 5700Xt


----------



## Dancingsheep (25. März 2020)

So siehts bei mir nach den Einstellungen von dem kleinen Guide aus
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-624.html#post10230626 

Hotspot peak ist bei 89°C im idel sind es um die 36°c dafür aber auch jetzt sehr hörbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. März 2020)

Du hast wahrscheinlich die Lüfterkurve auch verändert oder? Dadurch funktioniert leider Zero Fan nicht mehr. Entweder lässt du die Lüfterkurve auf Stock Einstellungen oder du verwendest zum steuern der Lüfter das MPT. Damit kannst du Zero Fan am laufen halten und die Karte ist im idle wieder aus. Mein Guide ging eigentlich nicht an die Lüfterkurve, denn die ist eh bei jeder Karte anders, ich hab ja ne Red Devil und du ne Pulse. Mit den Lüftern musst du am besten deine Einstellungen selber finden.

Leider kann man bei deinem Screen in GPU-Z nicht die maximal Werte sehen, stell die Werte mal auf Max. Dann sieht man besser wie die Karte jetzt läuft unter Volllast.


----------



## gaussmath (25. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dancingsheep (25. März 2020)

Ja genau, hab die Einstellungen vom Lüfter angepasst. Sind jetzt erstmal wieder zurückgestellt auf Auto / Standard, Was sollte die Graka denn im Idealfall für Temperaturen im idle und Last haben?
Hier nochmal ein Screenshot mit Max werten (irgendwie war die Einstellung wieder weg) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ich bestätigen, scheint als würde er ungeeignete Projekte vergeben oder aber die Initialisierung funzt nicht.
Er fängt  nicht mal an zu rechnen.
WU01:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel sortShortList: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. März 2020)

Dancingsheep schrieb:


> Ja genau, hab die Einstellungen vom Lüfter angepasst. Sind jetzt erstmal wieder zurückgestellt auf Auto / Standard, Was sollte die Graka denn im Idealfall für Temperaturen im idle und Last haben?
> Hier nochmal ein Screenshot mit Max werten (irgendwie war die Einstellung wieder weg)
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt sollte Zero Fan wieder funktionieren im idle oder? 
Deine Temps sind völlig im Rahmen. Erst ab ner dreistelligen Hotspot Temperatur oder einer Memory Temperature über 90°C würd ich mir evtl. mal Gedanken machen.
Die Temps im idle sind eigentlich völlig egal. Nur wenn die über ~55°C gehen im idle, ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass der Speicher nicht runter taktet.


----------



## gaussmath (25. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, scheint als würde er ungeeignete Projekte vergeben oder aber die Initialisierung funzt nicht.
> Er fängt  nicht mal an zu rechnen.
> WU01:FS01:0x22:ERROR:exception: Error invoking kernel sortShortList: clEnqueueNDRangeKernel (-5)



Ich hab's noch gar nicht probiert mit meiner 5700...


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich hab's noch gar nicht probiert mit meiner 5700...



Ich falte mit meiner VII aktuell, vor Corona hatte ich keine Probleme und hab öfters auf der Arbeit etwas gefaltet mit einer normalen Vega (da muss ich den Strom nicht zahlen   )
Problem ist wie gesagt das er gar nicht erst anfängt, wenn ein Projekt dann mal startet läuft das auch ohne Probleme.

Ich vermute er kommt auf die mit MPT modifizierte Reg nicht klar.


----------



## gaussmath (25. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich vermute er kommt auf die mit MPT modifizierte Reg nicht klar.



Das verwendet das F@H Team wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Das verwendet das F@H Team wohl eher nicht.



Aber irgendwas scheint da schief zu laufen, die Projekte die bei mir durchlaufen haben in der Regel die Anforderung:
Single based Nvidia GPU.

Das macht alles irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## gaussmath (25. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Aber irgendwas scheint da schief zu laufen, die Projekte die bei mir durchlaufen haben in der Regel die Anforderung:
> Single based Nvidia GPU.



Was schief läuft, ist, dass AMD seine Softwarequalität nicht im Griff hat. Wenn F@H schon Twitter benutzen muss, um Hilfe von AMD zu bekommen...


----------



## Gurdi (25. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was schief läuft, ist, dass AMD seine Softwarequalität nicht im Griff hat. Wenn F@H schon Twitter benutzen muss, um Hilfe von AMD zu bekommen...



Hilft mir jetzt ungemein weiter...


----------



## JoM79 (26. März 2020)

So, hab es endlich mal geschafft mein Gehäuse fertig zu bauen und mein System unter Wasser zu setzen.
Ohne irgendwas einzustellen bin ich jetzt bei 1715MHz und um die 50°C bei meiner 5700.
Mal sehen was um Wochenende mit ein wenig overclocking bei rum kommt.


----------



## gaussmath (26. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hilft mir jetzt ungemein weiter...



Ne, das stimmt. Vielleicht ist es ja einfach nur ein fehlerhafte Bezeichnung. Auf deiner Seven laufen die Folding Jobs doch, oder?


----------



## WhoRainZone (26. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was schief läuft, ist, dass AMD seine Softwarequalität nicht im Griff hat. Wenn F@H schon Twitter benutzen muss, um Hilfe von AMD zu bekommen...


Wie will man sonst schnell und einfach Kontakt zu so "hohen Tieren" bekommen?
Robert Hallock ist sehr aktiv auf Twitter, wodurch man eine schnelle Reaktion erwarten kann, bzw auch jemanden hat, der direkt interne Schritte in Gang setzen kann.
Sehe da jetzt nicht so das Problem


----------



## TJW65 (26. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So, hab es endlich mal geschafft mein Gehäuse fertig zu bauen und mein System unter Wasser zu setzen.
> Ohne irgendwas einzustellen bin ich jetzt bei 1715MHz und um die 50°C bei meiner 5700.
> Mal sehen was um Wochenende mit ein wenig overclocking bei rum kommt.



Meine Glaskugel sagt:
mindestens 1920mhz real, wahrscheinlich 1970mhz real. 
Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr..

MFG
TJW65


----------



## openSUSE (26. März 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wie will man sonst schnell und einfach Kontakt zu so "hohen Tieren" bekommen?
> Robert Hallock ist sehr aktiv auf Twitter, wodurch man eine schnelle Reaktion erwarten kann, bzw auch jemanden hat, der direkt interne Schritte in Gang setzen kann.
> Sehe da jetzt nicht so das Problem





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



F@H scheint eine Lernresistenz ausgebildet zu haben, selbst wenn AMD nun hilft kann man sicher sein,  sobald AMD sich zurück zieht dauert es keine 10 Builds bis wieder nichts mehr geht. Wetten?


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2020)

Seid heute habe ich die Kernelprobleme nicht mehr.
Man scheint es wohl in den Griff bekommen zu haben.

Das ganze trat übrigens mit meiner VII auf, am Overclocking kanns nicht liegen bei mir da stirbt er irgendwann bei der Berechnung wenn was nicht passt. Problem war das die WU´s nicht gestartet haben, aus welchem Grund auch immer. Die VII ist schon ne gute Ecke flotter als meine V56 Arez.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ericius161 (26. März 2020)

Hmm. Ich lasse F@H mittlerweile meistens über den Ryzen 7 3700x laufen. Der Rechnet mit acht Threads knapp doppel so schnell fertig, wie die RX 5700XT. Probleme gabs mit der Graka aber bisher keine, sofern sie überhaupt Aufgaben erhalten hat.


----------



## Gurdi (26. März 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Hmm. Ich lasse F@H mittlerweile meistens über den Ryzen 7 3700x laufen. Der Rechnet mit acht Threads knapp doppel so schnell fertig, wie die RX 5700XT. Probleme gabs mit der Graka aber bisher keine, sofern sie überhaupt Aufgaben erhalten hat.



Dein Prozessor war schneller als die GPU? Eine Wu mit meinem 3900X bringt etwa 4-5k Punkte, mit meiner VII 80-95k.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. März 2020)

Im Epic Store gibts World War Z kostenlos 
Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere in Quarantäne mal Bock auf nen neues Spiel, ich zock zur Zeit nämlich so viel, dass ich quasi täglich irgendeine Kampagne durchspielen könnte


----------



## gaussmath (27. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> F@H scheint eine Lernresistenz ausgebildet zu haben, selbst wenn AMD nun hilft kann man sicher sein,  sobald AMD sich zurück zieht dauert es keine 10 Builds bis wieder nichts mehr geht. Wetten?



Du erzählst lieber einen vom Pferd als zuzugeben, dass AMD Murks macht.


----------



## openSUSE (27. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Du erzählst lieber einen vom Pferd als zuzugeben, dass AMD Murks macht.


Deine unreflektiertheit ist einfach nur noch peinlich. 
Sie versaubeuteln das Device Query, kommt bei F@H immer wieder einmal vor. War immer so und wird imho immer so bleiben. Der Code gleicht wohl eher einem nvidia howto. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Ich kenne keinen der da wirklich freiwillig rangeht.


----------



## gaussmath (27. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Deine unreflektiertheit ist einfach nur noch peinlich.
> Sie versaubeuteln das Device Query, kommt bei F@H immer wieder einmal vor.



Was willst du denn da versaubeuteln?? VendorID, BusNumber, DeviceNumber abfragen und fertig. Oder willst du uns mal wieder veräppeln? AMD kriegt es nicht mal hin das  ADLAdapterInfo.VendorID Feld aus der ADL richtig zurückzugeben.

So wird das in OpenHardwareMonitor gemacht, was wir in CX integriert haben.

```
// the ADLAdapterInfo.VendorID field reported by ADL is wrong on 
// Windows systems (parse error), so we fix this here
for (int i = 0; i < info.Length; i++) 
{
       // try Windows UDID format
        Match m = Regex.Match(info[i].UDID, "PCI_VEN_([A-Fa-f0-9]{1,4})&.*");
        if (m.Success && m.Groups.Count == 2) {
          info[i].VendorID = Convert.ToInt32(m.Groups[1].Value, 16);
          continue;
        }
        // if above failed, try Unix UDID format
        m = Regex.Match(info[i].UDID, "[0-9]+:[0-9]+:([0-9]+):[0-9]+:[0-9]+");
        if (m.Success && m.Groups.Count == 2) {
          info[i].VendorID = Convert.ToInt32(m.Groups[1].Value, 10);
        }
 }
```

Und dann Nvidias Ansatz bzw. das HowTo zu kritisieren, der/das die ganzen Probleme und das Gefrickel *hinter *der Schnittstelle wegkapselt.... Aber mir peinliches Verhalten vorwerfen.  Du bist ein lustiger Vogel.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

Irgendwas scheint sich auf jeden Fall gebessert zu haben, seit gestern Nachmittag lüpt es wieder.

@David: Habs mir auch geholt, leider komme ich dank Kinder und Haus trotzdem kaum zum zocken


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. März 2020)

> @David: Habs mir auch geholt, leider komme ich dank Kinder und Haus trotzdem kaum zum zocken


Kann ich verstehen, aber sei froh, ich muss den ganzen Tag alleine rum gammeln, ist auch nicht wirklich erstrebenswert, weil sich jeder Tag so verschwendet anfühlt, ich weiß manchmal nicht mal welcher Wochentag es ist. Und dazu kommt auch noch das DHL mich fristlos gekündigt hat gestern. Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr arbeiten gehen


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, aber sei froh, ich muss den ganzen Tag alleine rum gammeln, ist auch nicht wirklich erstrebenswert, weil sich jeder Tag so verschwendet anfühlt, ich weiß manchmal nicht mal welcher Wochentag es ist. Und dazu kommt auch noch das DHL mich fristlos gekündigt hat gestern. Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr arbeiten gehen



Autsch, das ist übel. Tut mir leid für dich.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Autsch, das ist übel. Tut mir leid für dich.


Richtig sinnfrei, die wollen "so wenig wie möglich Personal vor Ort haben wegen Corona", weil in unserer Abteilung kein Home Office möglich ist. Und dann sind nun mal die Werkstudenten als erstes dran. Ob das jetzt n Unterschied macht, ob da 100 Leute oder 105 Leute arbeiten? 

Naja halb so wild, wurde von meiner Leiharbeiter Firma direkt weiter vermittelt und fülle ab Montag im Lidl die Regale auf  Die Supermärkte suchen so dringend und können denk ich jede Hilfe brauchen besonders jetzt.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (27. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> @David: Habs mir auch geholt, leider komme ich dank Kinder und Haus trotzdem kaum zum zocken



Warum fühle ich mich auch gleich angesprochen. o.O


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (27. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen, aber sei froh, ich muss den ganzen Tag alleine rum gammeln, ist auch nicht wirklich erstrebenswert, weil sich jeder Tag so verschwendet anfühlt, ich weiß manchmal nicht mal welcher Wochentag es ist. Und dazu kommt auch noch das DHL mich fristlos gekündigt hat gestern. Jetzt kann ich nicht mal mehr arbeiten gehen



Mein Beileid.
Während meinem Studium hatte ich gar keine Zeit für Arbeit. Hatte teilweise 40 Stunden Wochen... arbeiten war da schwer möglich...


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Richtig sinnfrei, die wollen "so wenig wie möglich Personal vor Ort haben wegen Corona", weil in unserer Abteilung kein Home Office möglich ist. Und dann sind nun mal die Werkstudenten als erstes dran. Ob das jetzt n Unterschied macht, ob da 100 Leute oder 105 Leute arbeiten?
> 
> Naja halb so wild, wurde von meiner Leiharbeiter Firma direkt weiter vermittelt und fülle ab Montag im Lidl die Regale auf  Die Supermärkte suchen so dringend und können denk ich jede Hilfe brauchen besonders jetzt.



Da machst dann auch aktuell was wichtigeres wie ich finde.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2020)

Wenn ich mehr als die 1800MHz will die im Adrenalin gehen, brauche ich das MPT, oder?


----------



## openSUSE (27. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was willst du denn da versaubeuteln?? VendorID, BusNumber, DeviceNumber abfragen und fertig. Oder willst du uns mal wieder veräppeln? AMD kriegt es nicht mal hin das  ADLAdapterInfo.VendorID Feld aus der ADL richtig zurückzugeben.
> 
> So wird das in OpenHardwareMonitor gemacht, was wir in CX integriert haben.
> 
> ...


Ach hör doch auf du Copy&Paste Held. Es ist traurig, dass sich jeder Entwickler nennen darf, einfach nur noch peinlich mit euch.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.
> Während meinem Studium hatte ich gar keine Zeit für Arbeit. Hatte teilweise 40 Stunden Wochen... arbeiten war da schwer möglich...


Die Uni ist komplett dicht, ich kann sowieso nichts anderes machen 

@Gurdi


> Da machst dann auch aktuell was wichtigeres wie ich finde.


Wichtiger nicht wirklich, weil die DHL Spedition in der ich arbeite beliefert so gut wie alle Supermärkte im Ruhrgebiet. Aldi, Lidl, Penny, Netto, Rewe, Edeka, die gesamte Metro Group (Real, Saturn, MM, etc.) 
Würden wir nicht arbeiten, dann könnten die auch alle dicht machen  Hängt alles zusammen. 
Aber du hast vermutlich Recht, es werden sicherlich dringender Leute gebraucht im Einzelhandel als in der Spedition.


----------



## gaussmath (27. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ach hör doch auf du Copy&Paste Held.



Was besseres fällt dir nicht ein, wenn man mal was Konkretes ins Feld führt??  Zeig doch mal, was wo versaubeutelt wird, gerne auch per C&P.


----------



## openSUSE (27. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was besseres fällt dir nicht ein, wenn man mal was Konkretes ins Feld führt??  Zeig doch mal, was wo versaubeutelt wird, gerne auch per C&P.



Ja genau, erst sich fast 1:1 aus einem howto bedienen und wann es wie erwartet nicht klappt soll ein anderer sich darum kümmern. Ihr seid echt der stolz der Entwickler. Traurig, einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mehr als die 1800MHz will die im Adrenalin gehen, brauche ich das MPT, oder?



Ja darüber benötigst du MPT. Wenn du dann ein stabiles Setting hast kannst du das auch ins Bios flashen dann. Alternativ flashst du einfach auf ein XT Bios und arbeitest dann weiter mit Adrenalin.


----------



## gaussmath (27. März 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ja genau, erst sich fast 1:1 aus einem howto bedienen und wann es wie erwartet nicht klappt soll ein anderer sich darum kümmern. Ihr seid echt der stolz der Entwickler.



 Ja klar, und AMD's Ansätze, Schnittstellen und Dokumentation* sind lupenrein. Das ist ein Haufen Sch***e. Welche Overdrive Version muss man nehmen? Was soll der Adapter Quatsch**? Nvidia macht's halt vor, wie's entwicklerfreundlich geht. Es gibt sogar ein fucking Nuget für die NVAPI! Aber weil alles so toll ist, zieht AMD auch nur ein völlig neues Ökosystem hoch derzeit. 

* Ich glaube die Doku der ADL ist von 2011. 
** Eine Karte installiert, aber die Reg. spuckt 8 Adapter aus. Was soll das?


----------



## hks1981 (27. März 2020)

Bitte klärt das per PN


----------



## gaussmath (27. März 2020)

Ne, warum? Ich liefere Sachargumente (und ein paar persönliche Eindrücke ) passend zum Thema des Threads. Oder darf's bei Navi nicht um Software gehen?


----------



## hks1981 (27. März 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ne, warum? Ich liefere Sachargumente (und ein paar persönliche Eindrücke ) passend zum Thema des Threads. Oder darf's bei Navi nicht um Software gehen?



Da gibt es genügend Threads wo es besser aufgehoben wäre findest nicht? Wie wäre es mit Rubrik Programmierung usw. Was soll denn der Mist? Nur ihr 2 habt ein Thema und nun müssen es alle ausbaden?


----------



## TJW65 (27. März 2020)

Habe hier ein paar Tage nicht mitgelesen.
Kann eigentlich noch irgendjemand beobachten dass AMD die gespeicherten UV Settings nach Lust und Laune wieder resettet?
Ist 'n bisschen Doof...

MFG
TJW65


----------



## openSUSE (27. März 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Da gibt es genügend Threads wo es besser aufgehoben wäre findest nicht? Wie wäre es mit Rubrik Programmierung usw. Was soll denn der Mist? Nur ihr 2 habt ein Thema und nun müssen es alle ausbaden?


Er wird kein Thread mit: "Hilfe mir fällt mein Copy & Paste" Haus auf den Kopf!?!" finden.
Aber OK, für mich ist das Thema hier durch.
Sorry.


----------



## gaussmath (27. März 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Nur ihr 2 habt ein Thema und nun müssen es alle ausbaden?



Wenn hier jemand was ausbaden muss, dann bitte ich natürlich um Entschuldigung, Leute.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja darüber benötigst du MPT. Wenn du dann ein stabiles Setting hast kannst du das auch ins Bios flashen dann. Alternativ flashst du einfach auf ein XT Bios und arbeitest dann weiter mit Adrenalin.


Ok, danke.


----------



## Da_Obst (27. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Habe hier ein paar Tage nicht mitgelesen.
> Kann eigentlich noch irgendjemand beobachten dass AMD die gespeicherten UV Settings nach Lust und Laune wieder resettet?
> Ist 'n bisschen Doof...
> 
> ...



Welche Version hast du laufen? 
Der 20.3.1 macht das bei mir nur wenn er abschmiert.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2020)

So mal ne halbe Stunde getestet.
Bis jetzt stabile 1950MHz, im Moment noch mit 1,2V und durchschnittlich 200W ASIC Power.
GPU hat dabei ~60°C, allerdings laufen meine Lüfter auf den beiden 360er Radiatoren dauerhaft mit 700rpm.
Sind Noctua A12x25 PWM, also noch massig Luft nach oben.
Mal gucken wo ich am Ende lande.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> So mal ne halbe Stunde getestet.
> Bis jetzt stabile 1950MHz, im Moment noch mit 1,2V und durchschnittlich 200W ASIC Power.
> GPU hat dabei ~60°C, allerdings laufen meine Lüfter auf den beiden 360er Radiatoren dauerhaft mit 700rpm.
> Sind Noctua A12x25 PWM, also noch massig Luft nach oben.
> Mal gucken wo ich am Ende lande.



Bin gespannt was du rausholen kannst aus der non XT. Für Übertakter mit dem Preis ist das ein Super Angebot. Ich bin leider recht begrenzt in meinen Möglichkeiten bei meiner da ich im HTPC Radialdesigns bevorzuge. Meine macht 1860 Real mit bei 1075mv und 1860 auf dem Speicher.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2020)

Speicher war ich noch garnicht dran.
Die Hotspot Temperatur war auch noch wichtig, oder?


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Speicher war ich noch garnicht dran.
> Die Hotspot Temperatur war auch noch wichtig, oder?



An der richtet sich die Übertaktbarkeit maßgeblich, auch die Lüfterkurve geht bei Navi nach der TJ.
Pfedefuß der Karten ist der Speichercontroller, der ist recht sensibel.


----------



## Oi!Olli (27. März 2020)

Hab ihr auch grafikfehler bei RDR2? Das Wasser zeigt nachts Regenbogeneffekte


----------



## TJW65 (27. März 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Welche Version hast du laufen?
> Der 20.3.1 macht das bei mir nur wenn er abschmiert.



Hab heute auch mal den 20.3.1 Installiert, mal sehen was dabei Rauskommt.
Stimmt schon, mein PC ist die Tage gelegentlich aufgrund meines Headsets Abgeschmiert, aber das sollte denke ich behoben sein. 
Vielleicht läufts jetzt ja wieder rund.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Irgendwas scheint sich auf jeden Fall gebessert zu haben, seit gestern Nachmittag lüpt es wieder.
> 
> @David: Habs mir auch geholt, leider komme ich dank Kinder und Haus trotzdem kaum zum zocken


Kenn ich.... Zuwenig zeit.... 3 Kids... Frauchen..... Haus... 2 auto usw.... Immer was zu tun [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Bitte klärt das per PN


So sieht es aus... Es nervt wirklich 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Habe hier ein paar Tage nicht mitgelesen.
> Kann eigentlich noch irgendjemand beobachten dass AMD die gespeicherten UV Settings nach Lust und Laune wieder resettet?
> Ist 'n bisschen Doof...
> 
> ...


Also bei mir lädt er immer mein UV Setting

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. März 2020)

Bei mir auch. 
Seit dem vorletzten Treiber ist noch nicht ein einziges mal mein Setting nicht geladen worden.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

Ja der Bug ist endlich verschwunden.


----------



## TJW65 (27. März 2020)

Ich sag ja. habe heute mal den Treiber upgedatet, und die Absturzursache Headset beseitigt.
Mal sehen ob's jetzt gespeichert bleibt. 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> An der richtet sich die Übertaktbarkeit maßgeblich, auch die Lüfterkurve geht bei Navi nach der TJ.
> Pfedefuß der Karten ist der Speichercontroller, der ist recht sensibel.


Lüfter sind bei mir ja kein Problem. 
RPM sind 65535.


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Lüfter sind bei mir ja kein Problem.
> RPM sind 65535.��



Nimm zum Auslesen GPUZ oder AB. Der Wattman macht manchmal Murks.


----------



## blautemple (27. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nimm zum Auslesen GPUZ oder AB. Der Wattman macht manchmal Murks.



Seine GPU ist wassergekühlt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (27. März 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Seine GPU ist wassergekühlt
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Ja weiß ich, aber die Sensoren sollten dennoch korrekte Werte liefern wenn richtig angeschlossen.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich, aber die Sensoren sollten dennoch korrekte Werte liefern wenn richtig angeschlossen.



Es gibt ja nichts zu fühlen für die Sensoren. Der Lüfter hängt nicht dran, es gibt kein PWM Drehzahl signal das zurückkommen könnte und das kann die Karte nicht interpretieren.
Ist bei mir auch so, egal welches Tool.
Die Karte zeigt dann nur an, wie schnell sie die Lüfter eigentlich gerne drehen lassen würde wenn welche da wären.


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2020)

So siehts aus.
Normal sollte er 0 anzeigen, aber macht ja keinen Unterschied. 
Solange nichts dadurch verhindert wird, ist der Wert im Prinzip egal.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Wieso schließt Ihr die Lüfter vom Radi nicht an die Karte an?


----------



## EyRaptor (28. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wieso schließt Ihr die Lüfter vom Radi nicht an die Karte an?



Weil ich nicht will, dass die Karte die Lautstärke / Geräusch Frequenzspektrum wild rumregelt.  
Lüfter auf dem Radi laufen konstant mit 5 Volt, leise und die Temps sind im Vergleich zu Luftkühlung noch sehr gut. 

Ein leiser unsteter Ton fällt schließlich viel stärker auf als ein lauterer aber gleichmäßiger.  

Und wenn der Verbrauch hoch ist, steigt eben die Wassertemp bis das Temperaturdelta zur Umgebung groß genug ist,  bis die gleiche Lüfterdrehzal wieder ausreichend ist.


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wieso schließt Ihr die Lüfter vom Radi nicht an die Karte an?


Warum sollte man das tun? 
Hängt alles an nem Quadro bei mir, der kann wesentlich mehr als die Lüftersteuerung der Karte.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Ok kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. März 2020)

Für die, die Shooter zocken:
YouTube
Da ich nur Langeweile hab und schon anfange meine Editing-Skills auszupacken, hier ein 30 sekündiges hoch effektives Tutorial gegen Camper


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Hab ihr auch grafikfehler bei RDR2? Das Wasser zeigt nachts Regenbogeneffekte


Ich schau nachher nochmal... Hatte gestern noch 3 Stunden RDR2 gezoggt... Aber Grafik Fehler waren mir nun nicht aufgefallen 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ericius161 (28. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dein Prozessor war schneller als die GPU? Eine Wu mit meinem 3900X bringt etwa 4-5k Punkte, mit meiner VII 80-95k.



Auf die Punkte habe ich gar nicht geachtet, die gehen ja eh fast alle ans Team. CPU benötigt bei mir oft rund eine Stunde, während es bei der GPU meistens gut zwei Stunden sind. Und wenn ich es mit festgelegter Threadzahl über die CPU laufen lasse, macht es sich auch beim Zocken nicht störend bemerkbar  
Kann aber natürlich sein, das völlig unterschiedliche Aufgaben zugewiesen werden, ich blick da nicht wirklich durch.

Ich habe hier irgendwo aufgeschnapp, bei den RX 5700XTs sei der Speichercontroller der "Pferdefuß", wenn es um den Hotspot geht. Gibt es irgendwo ein Bild oder so, dass aufzeigt wo der sich befindet? Vielleicht geht ja über Wärmeleitpads noch was, ich nutze ja eh den Accelero Xtreme. 
Wenn ich den Speichertakt anhebe erreicht der Hotspot so tatsächlich 100 Grad, was mir dann doch n bißchen zu viel ist.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Der Speichercontroller sitzt in der GPU und hat keinen eigenen Sensor. Meist hat der SOC eine eigene Spannungsversorgung, da kriegst du dann aber nur die Temps der VRM.
Ansonsten kannst du am SOC nicht viel ändern, es gibt zwar eine Variante von MPT die das kann, jedoch ist das so ne Sache. Der SOC wirkt sich übrigens nicht maßgeblich auf deine Temperatur aus, sondern er ist deswegen der Pferdefuß weil er das Speicher OC bremst.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich schau nachher nochmal... Hatte gestern noch 3 Stunden RDR2 gezoggt... Aber Grafik Fehler waren mir nun nicht aufgefallen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk




so habe gerade noch eine halbe stunde RDR2 gezockt....also bei mir sehe ich keine Grafikfehler bei Nacht am Wasser


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Das Spiel sieht echt schick aus.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. März 2020)

Willkommen in der Sammlung 5600XT^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Schau mal was du mit dem MPT aus dem kleinen Teufel raus kriegst


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Spiel sieht echt schick aus.


Nicht nur das.... Es macht soviel Laune [emoji106]
Es lohnt auf jeden Fall.... 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ericius161 (28. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Speichercontroller sitzt in der GPU und hat keinen eigenen Sensor. Meist hat der SOC eine eigene Spannungsversorgung, da kriegst du dann aber nur die Temps der VRM.
> Ansonsten kannst du am SOC nicht viel ändern, es gibt zwar eine Variante von MPT die das kann, jedoch ist das so ne Sache. Der SOC wirkt sich übrigens nicht maßgeblich auf deine Temperatur aus, sondern er ist deswegen der Pferdefuß weil er das Speicher OC bremst.



Hmm ja, die hohen Temperaturen scheinen an was anderem zu liegen. Mit Treiber 20.3.1. kann ich die Spannung zwar deutlicher reduzieren als vorher, aber irgendwie wird die Karte locker 15 grad wärmer, selbst bei aggressiverer Lüfterkurve.


----------



## Gurdi (28. März 2020)

Seltsam, die Treiber haben bei mir die Temps nicht geändert.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Spiel sieht echt schick aus.



Ja schick ist es.  Nur die Story ist traurig... aber Rockstar typisch verdammt gut.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. März 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Sammlung 5600XT^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Berichte mal was die so kann. Man liest so wenig von den Karten .


----------



## EyRaptor (28. März 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Berichte mal was die so kann. Man liest so wenig von den Karten .



Sie ist sehr leise, Spulenfiepen ist inetwa so wie das von meinem Board (X570 Master) und damit deutlich leiser als meine Wassergekühlte 5700XT, 1080ti Strix, Vega 56,r9 Nano, r9 390x .
OC ist kaum möglich, auch mit MPT und mit Bios Flash auf ein 5700er Bios startet sie nicht.
Also ist der Coreclock auf 1820 Mhz beschränkt und der Arbitrator schluckt auch einige Mhz.

Mehr Infos kommen aber noch. 
Ich habe meine alten Bench Ergebnisse mit Fraps über den Haufen geworfen und muss jetzt die meisten Karten mit CapFrameX nachbenchen.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. März 2020)

Für Big Navi/ sprich Generell kommende Grafikkarten reicht da ein 3800X aus oder sollte es wennschon ein 3900X sein
Würde von 2600X nämlich umsteigen durch X570-er Mainboard , 
Modell: MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WiFi


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Für Big Navi/ sprich Generell kommende Grafikkarten reicht da ein 3800X aus oder sollte es wennschon ein 3900X sein
> Würde von 2600X nämlich umsteigen durch X570-er Mainboard ,
> Modell: MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WiFi


Reichen tut ja auch ein 3700x....Auch für kommende Grafikkarten. Zukunftssicherer ist ein 3900x. 12 Kerne und der takt ist sehr hoch. 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. März 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Für Big Navi/ sprich Generell kommende Grafikkarten reicht da ein 3800X aus oder sollte es wennschon ein 3900X sein
> Würde von 2600X nämlich umsteigen durch X570-er Mainboard ,
> Modell: MSI X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WiFi



Wir wissen nicht was du spielst und wie du spielst?! Als extrembeispiel könnte man hier Raff von pcgh zitieren.... für ihn reichen herunter getaktete Kerne von nem Ryzen 7 (erste Generation) ....


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. März 2020)

Ein Ryzen 3700x reicht doch locker. Als ob in nächster Zeit überhaupt irgendein Spiel kommt, was sinnvoll von 12 Kernen profitieren kann. 
Dazu kommt auch noch, dass die neuen Konsolen 8 Kerne haben werden UND dazu kommt auch noch, dass du ab einer gewissen Auflösung, ich sag mal ab wqhd, FAST immer im Grafiklimit bist und da ist es sogar FAST egal ob du nur 6 Kerne hast. Nur mal so nebenbei, mein 3700x ist z.B. in CoD irgendwo bei 20-30% Auslastung auf den Kernen. Grafikkarte ist am Limit. 
Den 12 Kerner würd ich mir nur holen, wenn du irgendwelche Programme nutzt die auch von CPU Leistung profitieren können, bspw. Videoschnittprogramme.
Der 3800x ist auch verschwendet, da kannste besser den 3700x selber übertakten.


----------



## blautemple (28. März 2020)

Zum Zocken ist der 3900X Nonsense. Die Kerne verpuffen einfach. Entweder den 3700X oder den 3600.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. März 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ein Ryzen 3700x reicht doch locker. Als ob in nächster Zeit überhaupt irgendein Spiel kommt, was sinnvoll von 12 Kernen profitieren kann.
> Dazu kommt auch noch, dass die neuen Konsolen 8 Kerne haben werden UND dazu kommt auch noch, dass du ab einer gewissen Auflösung, ich sag mal ab wqhd, FAST immer im Grafiklimit bist und da ist es sogar FAST egal ob du nur 6 Kerne hast. Nur mal so nebenbei, mein 3700x ist z.B. in CoD irgendwo bei 20-30% Auslastung auf den Kernen. Grafikkarte ist am Limit.
> Den 12 Kerner würd ich mir nur holen, wenn du irgendwelche Programme nutzt die auch von CPU Leistung profitieren können, bspw. Videoschnittprogramme.
> Der 3800x ist auch verschwendet, da kannste besser den 3700x selber übertakten.


Kommt drauf an wie lange er die CPU nutzen möchte... In 5 Jahren sieht eventuell das schon ganz anders  aus [emoji6]

Meinen 4770K habe ich auch fast 7 Jahre genutzt [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (28. März 2020)

@davidwigald11 die Xbox und playstation 5 können beide SMT nutzen zumindest ist das bei Microsoft durch die GHz der CPU so durch gesickert 3.85 GHz ohne smt und alle 16 sind es 3.5 GHz Takt .

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (29. März 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @davidwigald11 die Xbox und playstation 5 können beide SMT nutzen zumindest ist das bei Microsoft durch die GHz der CPU so durch gesickert 3.85 GHz ohne smt und alle 16 sind es 3.5 GHz Takt .
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk



Ja aber der 3700x hat auch SMT?


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt:
> mindestens 1920mhz real, wahrscheinlich 1970mhz real.
> Alle Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr..
> 
> ...



Bin Momentan bei 1950MHz und 1.13V, gute Glaskugel.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. März 2020)

der Typ von Coreteks denkt, dass die Konsolen und RDNA2 doch 7nm+ verwenden 

YouTube


wäre ja nich schlecht

würd mich interessieren ob das bei Renoir auch so ist

irgendwo müssen die 62,8 Millionen Transen pro mm² ja herkommen

Edit: AMD selbst sagt wohl, dass Renoir 7nm DUV ist


----------



## jumpel (30. März 2020)

Kurze Info von mir ohne quer zu lesen:
RX 5700 Red Dragon: Wenn ich beim undervolting unter 925 mV gehe, stellt der Treiber die Spannung beim nächsten Neustart wieder auf stock, also 1063 mV.
925 ist bei mir also die Untergrenze. Hierbei habe ich nur den Standard-Treiber (20.2.2.) ohne MPT verwendet.


----------



## Gurdi (30. März 2020)

Zu geringe Spannungsbereiche mögen die Navis sowieso nicht.


----------



## Komolze (31. März 2020)

Hallo mal wieder. Sagt mal kann man die Lüftergeschwindigkeit irgendwie von der GPU Power Draw "entkoppeln". Ich weiß nicht wie ichs genau beschreiben soll. Ich habe eine Nitro+ und nach WLP wechsel habe ich zwischen GPU und Hotspot Temp nurmehr maximal 8-10Grad Differenz, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde. Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit pendelt sich bei ca. 35 bis 36% ein was in etwa 1200-1250 rpm sind was echt gut und leise ist. Wenn ich aber in Spielen Ladebilschirme habe, schnellt die Lüftergeschwindigkeit gern mal auf 44-45% was mich total nervt, weil es sich dann wieder einpendelt bei den besagten 35% (nach ca 1 Minute). Es gibt auch keinerlei Grund dazu, also Temperaturtechnisch, lediglich die Watt steigen kurzzeitig an aber auch nicht so krass, vielleicht mal um 20Watt für 5 Sekunden oder so. Das nervt mich persönlich ein wenig. Dieses Verhalten hat irgendein Treiber in 2019 mal eingeführt und seither habens alle neueren Treiber ebenfalls. Hat da evtl jemand Tips für mich? Gerne auch mit 3rd Tools. Mit Afterburner klappts nicht. Das Tool funktioniert bei mir nicht vernünftig. 
Gruß und Danke


----------



## Gurdi (31. März 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> Hallo mal wieder. Sagt mal kann man die Lüftergeschwindigkeit irgendwie von der GPU Power Draw "entkoppeln". Ich weiß nicht wie ichs genau beschreiben soll. Ich habe eine Nitro+ und nach WLP wechsel habe ich zwischen GPU und Hotspot Temp nurmehr maximal 8-10Grad Differenz, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde. Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit pendelt sich bei ca. 35 bis 36% ein was in etwa 1200-1250 rpm sind was echt gut und leise ist. Wenn ich aber in Spielen Ladebilschirme habe, schnellt die Lüftergeschwindigkeit gern mal auf 44-45% was mich total nervt, weil es sich dann wieder einpendelt bei den besagten 35% (nach ca 1 Minute). Es gibt auch keinerlei Grund dazu, also Temperaturtechnisch, lediglich die Watt steigen kurzzeitig an aber auch nicht so krass, vielleicht mal um 20Watt für 5 Sekunden oder so. Das nervt mich persönlich ein wenig. Dieses Verhalten hat irgendein Treiber in 2019 mal eingeführt und seither habens alle neueren Treiber ebenfalls. Hat da evtl jemand Tips für mich? Gerne auch mit 3rd Tools. Mit Afterburner klappts nicht. Das Tool funktioniert bei mir nicht vernünftig.
> Gruß und Danke



Das liegt am AccousticLimit, eine technische Begebenheit in der Software.
Du kannst das Accoustic Limit mit MPT anpassen, dieser Wert wird von der Graka als erstes angesteuert, wer dieser nicht benötigt um das TempTarget zu halten, reduziert die GraKa sukzessive die Drehzahl runter bis die Karte den eingestellten Temperaturwert erreicht. Du kannst das auch nach dem ändern und testen in dein Bios flashen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (1. April 2020)

Dieses Verhalten ist grundsätzlich total besch..... Spielt man ein sehr grafiklastiges Spiel, hat man nie Kontakt mit dieser Lüfterregelung, wer jedoch so Spiele wie Endless Space 2 spiel, wundert sich auf einmal, warum alle 2 Minuten der Lüfter kurzzeitig aufheult. Das ist besonders ärgerlich wenn man ein "fast"silent system betreibt. Der Entwickler der sich bei AMD solch eine Hysterese ausgedacht hat, gehört verprügelt.....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> Hallo mal wieder. Sagt mal kann man die Lüftergeschwindigkeit irgendwie von der GPU Power Draw "entkoppeln". Ich weiß nicht wie ichs genau beschreiben soll. Ich habe eine Nitro+ und nach WLP wechsel habe ich zwischen GPU und Hotspot Temp nurmehr maximal 8-10Grad Differenz, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde. Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit pendelt sich bei ca. 35 bis 36% ein was in etwa 1200-1250 rpm sind was echt gut und leise ist. Wenn ich aber in Spielen Ladebilschirme habe, schnellt die Lüftergeschwindigkeit gern mal auf 44-45% was mich total nervt, weil es sich dann wieder einpendelt bei den besagten 35% (nach ca 1 Minute). Es gibt auch keinerlei Grund dazu, also Temperaturtechnisch, lediglich die Watt steigen kurzzeitig an aber auch nicht so krass, vielleicht mal um 20Watt für 5 Sekunden oder so. Das nervt mich persönlich ein wenig. Dieses Verhalten hat irgendein Treiber in 2019 mal eingeführt und seither habens alle neueren Treiber ebenfalls. Hat da evtl jemand Tips für mich? Gerne auch mit 3rd Tools. Mit Afterburner klappts nicht. Das Tool funktioniert bei mir nicht vernünftig.
> Gruß und Danke


Cool ich wollte auch die wlp meiner Nitro tauschen.... Haste nur die Wlp der gpu getauscht oder auch irgendwelche pads?
Welche wlp haste benutzt? Ich habe hier noch jede Menge Artic mx4 wlp rumliegen 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (1. April 2020)

Ich habe nie geschaut, hat Sapphire die Schrauben abgeklebt? Bei manchen Herstellern ist ja das Abschrauben des Kühlers bereits ein Grund für ein Garantieverlust...


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich habe nie geschaut, hat Sapphire die Schrauben abgeklebt? Bei manchen Herstellern ist ja das Abschrauben des Kühlers bereits ein Grund für ein Garantieverlust...


Dieser Sticker ist keine rechtskräftige Grundlage für eine Ablehnung der Garantieleistung. Wenn man alles sauber macht, gibts da auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Komolze (1. April 2020)

hi evgasüchtiger, ichbhab nur wlp getauscht, jetzt ist war das Siegel weg aber die Temps top


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> hi evgasüchtiger, ichbhab nur wlp getauscht, jetzt ist war das Siegel weg aber die Temps top


Hey[emoji4]Welche wlp haste benutzt? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (1. April 2020)

Delta von 10Grad ist nahe dem Optimum auf den Navis.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. April 2020)

10°C Delta hätte ich auch gerne. Muss bei meiner Karte auch mal die Wlp tauschen aber ich hab leider keinen  Drehmomentschraubendreher daheim darum hab ich bei Navi etwas Angst davor.


----------



## EyRaptor (1. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> 10°C Delta hätte ich auch gerne. Muss bei meiner Karte auch mal die Wlp tauschen aber ich hab leider keinen  Drehmomentschraubendreher daheim darum hab ich bei Navi etwas Angst davor.



Mit bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl brauchst du da keine Angst haben.
Meine Navi hat schon so einige Kühlermontagen erlebt und alle gut überstanden.
Referenz 2 mal, Morpheus 3 mal, Wasserblock 1 mal


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. April 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Mit bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl brauchst du da keine Angst haben.
> Meine Navi hat schon so einige Kühlermontagen erlebt und alle gut überstanden.
> Referenz 2 mal, Morpheus 3 mal, Wasserblock 1 mal



Keine Ahnung die Karten davor hab ich auch immer auseinander genommen und die Wlp gewechselt aber bei Navi wird da ja großen Wind drum gemacht. Jemand einen Tipp was man da für einen kaufen könnte der nicht Unsummen kostet oder wie viel Nm man bei Navi einstellen sollte?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung die Karten davor hab ich auch immer auseinander genommen und die Wlp gewechselt aber bei Navi wird da ja großen Wind drum gemacht. Jemand einen Tipp was man da für einen kaufen könnte der nicht Unsummen kostet oder wie viel Nm man bei Navi einstellen sollte?


Höre ich das erste Mal... Was soll man denn da beachten.? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (1. April 2020)

Navi ist eigentlich problemlos, Vega war da etwas eigen.
Wenn ich schon an der Karte rumbastel, dann würde ich aber Liquidmetal nehmen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Höre ich das erste Mal... Was soll man denn da beachten.?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Anzug der Schrauben? Der Chip soll doch schnell Probleme machen wenn da minimal zu viel Druck drauf lastet.



openSUSE schrieb:


> Navi ist eigentlich problemlos, Vega war da etwas eigen.
> Wenn ich schon an der Karte rumbastel, dann würde ich aber Liquidmetal nehmen.



Hab ich damals mal bei meiner R9 290x mit Morpheus getestet und hatte vielleicht 2°C bessere Temperaturen zu guter Wlp, ist es einfach nicht wert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Anzug der Schrauben? Der Chip soll doch schnell Probleme machen wenn da minimal zu viel Druck drauf lastet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hab ich damals mal bei meiner R9 290x mit Morpheus getestet und hatte vielleicht 2°C bessere Temperaturen zu guter Wlp, ist es einfach nicht wert.


Okay... Dann lieber nur handfest abziehen.... Die Mx4 Wlp sollte doch reichen oder? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> hi evgasüchtiger, ichbhab nur wlp getauscht, jetzt ist war das Siegel weg aber die Temps top


Welche wlp hast du genutzt? Und wie fest haste die Schrauben angezogen? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (1. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Die Mx4 Wlp sollte doch reichen oder?



Ich hab die MX4 drauf und bekomme damit ~50/75°C unter Volllast (2100MHz/1.2V/+50%PT). 
Würd auch meinen, dass sich die verschiedenen WLP nicht soo viel nehmen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

So auseinander ist sie schon mal [emoji6]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

Und nun clean.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

Fertig.... Und kommt noch die CPU [emoji23]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. April 2020)

@Evgasüchtiger 

Da war zumindest nicht zu wenig Wlp drauf


----------



## openSUSE (1. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Hab ich damals mal bei meiner R9 290x mit Morpheus getestet und hatte vielleicht 2°C bessere Temperaturen zu guter Wlp, ist es einfach nicht wert.


Der Hotspot verbessert sich deutlich mehr. 
Wenn Karte auseinander, dann sollte es sich halt auch lohnen. Aber klar, muss letztlich jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

So fertig.... Auch auf den 3700x ist neue wlp druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (1. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Anzug der Schrauben? Der Chip soll doch schnell Probleme machen wenn da minimal zu viel Druck drauf lastet.



Glaube ich nicht wirklich dass das bei Navi noch kritischer ist.



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Hab ich damals mal bei meiner R9 290x mit Morpheus getestet und hatte vielleicht 2°C bessere Temperaturen zu guter Wlp, ist es einfach nicht wert.



Bei Navi bringt es was.
Hat auch einen einfachen Grund.
Die 290X mit dem großen 28nm Chip hat eine niedrigere Energiedichte und viel größere Strukturen. 
Die Hotspot Problematik ist bei 7nm Chips viel extremer und genau da hilft Flüssigmetall sehr.

@Evgasüchtiger
Sieht echt gut aus :daumen1:


----------



## Komolze (1. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hey[emoji4]Welche wlp haste benutzt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Ich habe die Noctua NTH1 oder wie sie heisst aber ich habe mir die Kryonaut bestellt und dir werd ich mal testen, aber besser geht fast nicht mehr

Liquid metal hätte ich auch noch hier aber ich hab keinen bock auf Nagellack auf der Karte...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ich habe die Noctua NTH1 oder wie sie heisst aber ich habe mir die Kryonaut bestellt und dir werd ich mal testen, aber besser geht fast nicht mehr
> 
> Liquid metal hätte ich auch noch hier aber ich hab keinen bock auf Nagellack auf der Karte...


Wie fest haste die Schrauben der gpu angezogen? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

so habe nun mal eine Stunde RDR2 gedaddelt... vom Hotspot hatte ich mir bisl mehr erhofft...ca beim max Temp 3 Grad. Bei der CPU dachte ich bringt nichts ,aber im Gegenteil in RDR2  3 bis 5 Grad.......


----------



## hks1981 (1. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> so habe nun mal eine Stunde RDR2 gedaddelt... vom Hotspot hatte ich mir bisl mehr erhofft...ca beim max Temp 3 Grad. Bei der CPU dachte ich bringt nichts ,aber im Gegenteil in RDR2  3 bis 5 Grad.......



Ohja hat sich voll rentiert 3c weniger Hotspot bei Garantieverlust


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ohja hat sich voll rentiert 3c weniger Hotspot bei Garantieverlust


War vorher auch schon die Labels ab... Wohl von der Temperatur.... So ab gefallen... Und ja 3 Grad ist doch schon mal gut [emoji6]
Habe schon bei meinen anderen Sapphire Karten due wlp getauscht.... Und auch schon welche davon reklamiert... Ohne Probleme.... 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (1. April 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ich habe die Noctua NTH1 oder wie sie heisst aber ich habe mir die Kryonaut bestellt und dir werd ich mal testen, aber besser geht fast nicht mehr
> 
> Liquid metal hätte ich auch noch hier aber ich hab keinen bock auf Nagellack auf der Karte...



Ich nehm einfach immer alte Paste die nichts taugt oder günstig ist und Kleister die drum rum, hat den selben Effekt.Ich streiche die immer noch glatt damit die Schutzschicht eben ist, das hab ich auf dem Bild noch nicht gemacht gehabt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Evga: WLP hat kaum nen Unterschied bei meinem Ryzen. Haben sich die Temps bei dir signifikant verbessert?


----------



## Komolze (1. April 2020)

Ne ich probier höchstens noch dir kyronaut aber meine Hotspottemp ist maximal im niedrigen 80er Bereich ich denk das passt so. LM wird whsl was bringen aber das muss nicht sein. Zu den Schrauben...... da hab ich mir bei noch keiner Graka je gedanken gemacht und ich habe immer also jede Karte mind einmal den Kühler demontiert. Drehmomentschlüssel weil ichs vorher hier gelesen habe  hab ich für die Alufelgen aber nicht für die Graka. Habe sie sehr gut angezogen. Nicht bis das Wasser rausdrückt aber schon gut fest


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ne ich probier höchstens noch dir kyronaut aber meine Hotspottemp ist maximal im niedrigen 80er Bereich ich denk das passt so. LM wird whsl was bringen aber das muss nicht sein. Zu den Schrauben...... da hab ich mir bei noch keiner Graka je gedanken gemacht und ich habe immer also jede Karte mind einmal den Kühler demontiert. Drehmomentschlüssel weil ichs vorher hier gelesen habe  hab ich für die Alufelgen aber nicht für die Graka. Habe sie sehr gut angezogen. Nicht bis das Wasser rausdrückt aber schon gut fest


OK... Haste RDR2? Vielleicht könntest du mal gegentesten..... Mit meinen Einstellungen, die ich dir dann zuschicken könnte... Wäre mal interessant [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ericius161 (1. April 2020)

HotSpot 12 Grad mehr als der andere Wert ist doch gut. Bei mir sind es seit neustem mitunter fast 30. Glaube ich muss mal gucken, ob der Kühler noch richtig sitzt....


----------



## EyRaptor (1. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach immer alte Paste die nichts taugt oder günstig ist und Kleister die drum rum, hat den selben Effekt.Ich streiche die immer noch glatt damit die Schutzschicht eben ist, das hab ich auf dem Bild noch nicht gemacht gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup, Paste wirkt da auch wunder und man bekommt sie viel besser weg 
Man muss hinterher nur aufpassen, dass man hinterher das Flüssigmetall nicht in die Paste reibt. Geht aber.

Bei meiner Vega hat Flüssigmetall aufgrund der Höhenunterschiede leider nie funktioniert 

Mit ner r9 290 aber schon -> selfquote von 2017 


EyRaptor schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Bauteile einfach mit elektrisch nicht leitender Wärmeleitpaste isoliert
> Ist zwar nicht sehr schön, aber es funktioniert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. April 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> HotSpot 12 Grad mehr als der andere Wert ist doch gut. Bei mir sind es seit neustem mitunter fast 30. Glaube ich muss mal gucken, ob der Kühler noch richtig sitzt....



Kommt auch immer auf die höhe der ASIC an.


----------



## EyRaptor (1. April 2020)

Wo wir grad bei Vega sind ...

ich hab am Wochenende unter anderem die 5600XT, Vega 56 und 5700XT gebencht.
Dabei wurde ich irgendwie überrascht wie nahe eine undervoltete und übertaktete Vega 56 an die 5700XT @stock heran kommt.

Hier mal Ergebnisse der drei Karten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. April 2020)

Kann ich bestätigen, bin ja gewechselt von ner V56 auf ne 5700. Das macht kaum einen relevanten Unterschied.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach immer alte Paste die nichts taugt oder günstig ist und Kleister die drum rum, hat den selben Effekt.Ich streiche die immer noch glatt damit die Schutzschicht eben ist, das hab ich auf dem Bild noch nicht gemacht gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Games im Durchschnitt 3 bis 5 Grad 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (1. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> In Games im Durchschnitt 3 bis 5 Grad
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Naja das ist ja schon ne spürbare Verbesserung.


----------



## Komolze (2. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> OK... Haste RDR2? Vielleicht könntest du mal gegentesten..... Mit meinen Einstellungen, die ich dir dann zuschicken könnte... Wäre mal interessant [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



hab ich, mach ich gerne. schick ruhig


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> hab ich, mach ich gerne. schick ruhig



Bitteschön  so eine gute halbe Stunde spielen und ein screenschot ingame reicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bitteschön  so eine gute halbe Stunde spielen und ein screenschot ingame reicht.




so mit diesen Einstellungen 45min gezockt.....


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. April 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht wirklich dass das bei Navi noch kritischer ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag wohl stimmen man darf aber nicht vergessen das die 290x gerade übertaktet eine deutlich höhere Leistungsaufnahme hatte. Nehm jetzt auch gleich mal meine Karte auseinander mal sehen wie es drunter aussieht, leider hab ich gesehen das der Kühler keine Bodenplatte hat sondern Direkt Touch Heatpipes... mal mit ner normalen Menge an Wlp probieren und wenn das Ergebnis schlechter ist nochmal mehr drauf machen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Mag wohl stimmen man darf aber nicht vergessen das die 290x gerade übertaktet eine deutlich höhere Leistungsaufnahme hatte. Nehm jetzt auch gleich mal meine Karte auseinander mal sehen wie es drunter aussieht, leider hab ich gesehen das der Kühler keine Bodenplatte hat sondern Direkt Touch Heatpipes... mal mit ner normalen Menge an Wlp probieren und wenn das Ergebnis schlechter ist nochmal mehr drauf machen.


Denk an pics für uns [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Denk an pics für uns [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Foto liegt schon bereit lass die Karte gerade nur nochmal aufheizen um Vor-/Nachher Werte zu haben und damit der Kühler besser abgeht.


----------



## Komolze (2. April 2020)

@evgasüchtiger
ich teste grad mit deinen Einstellungen. spiele. seit 20minuten sieht echt gut aus bisher mit den temps. screen folgt


leider hatte ich im screenshot nur ein schwarzes bild, aber ich hab gpuz mitlaufen lassen

lüfter hab ich @ stock silent bios gelassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (2. April 2020)

Okay, bei direct touch Heatpipes ist Flüssigmetall doch eher doof.


----------



## openSUSE (2. April 2020)

*Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.4.1 Highlights
Support For*

    Resident Evil 3™

*Fixed Issues*

    Overwatch™ and Heroes of the Storm™ may experience a black screen or application hang while gaming for extended periods of time on some Radeon RX Vega series graphics product system configurations.
    HDR may fail to enable or be detected in applications and games using the Vulkan® API.
    Doom Eternal™ may fail to launch in some hybrid graphics system configurations.
    Radeon ReLive streaming may fail to launch or may crash when a stream session is started with performance metrics overlay enabled.
    Some clock values may fail to populate for a limited number of graphics products in the Radeon Settings Hardware information tab.
    Hotkeys can no longer be assigned to a single digit or character as this has the ability to block or cause interference with some default Windows® functionality.
    Some Radeon FreeSync Premium supported displays may not list all supported refresh rate options in Windows® when Radeon FreeSync Premium is enabled in the displays OSD settings.

*Known Issues*

    Enhanced Sync may cause a black screen to occur when enabled on some games and system configurations. Any users who may be experiencing issues with Enhanced Sync enabled should disable it as a temporary workaround.
    Running Folding@Home while also running an application using hardware acceleration of video content can cause a system hang or black screen. A potential workaround is disabling hardware acceleration for the application that has it enabled.
    Using Edge™ web browser to playback video content with a multi display system configuration may cause a system hang or crash after extended periods of use.
    Performance Metrics Overlay and Radeon WattMan incorrectly report higher than expected idle clock speeds on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products. Performance and power consumption are not impacted by this incorrect reporting.
    Modifying the HDMI Scaling slider may cause FPS to become locked to 30.
    Some games may exhibit stutter intermittently during gameplay on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products.
    Desktop or In-game corruption may occur intermittently when HDR is enabled.
    Radeon RX Vega series graphics products may experience a system crash or TDR when playing games with Instant Replay enabled. A potential workaround for users experiencing these issues is to disable Instant Replay.
    Radeon RX Vega series graphics products may experience a system crash or TDR when performing multiple task switches using Alt+Tab.
    A system crash or hang may be experienced when using Edge browser to play Netflix™ content.
    Some users may still experience black screen or system hang issues during extended periods of gameplay. AMD will continue to monitor and investigate reports of these issues closely.
    Direct ML Media Filters are currently unavailable in Radeon Software Media gallery for video or image content.
    XSplit™ may experience an application hang or freeze when performing a scene switch.

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-4-1

EDIT:
*Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.2.3*

Changelog: -AMD: Additional removal of new values in the "PnpLockdownFiles" Registry region. -AMD: Removal of the "AMD User Experience Program Installer" ...
Display Driver Uninstaller Download version 18.0.2.3


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. April 2020)

Bin fertig soweit sieht es gut aus, Karte heizt seit guten 15 Minuten auf. Unterschied ist aber gering  Chip 65°C und Hotspot 88-89°C (vorher knappe 93°C) "not great, not terrible".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Pad für die Speicher überm Chip war übrigens eingeschlagen, der rechte lag blank sicher nicht gut für GDDR6. Beim Umfalten leider etwas eingerissen aber die Speicher sind ja jetzt bedeckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mit dem Mastergel sieht nach mehr aus als es ist, habe aber auch etwas mehr drauf als üblich wegen dem Direct Touch Kühler drück sich ja aber sowieso raus wie man an den ersten Bildern sieht .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (2. April 2020)

> Running Folding@Home while also running an application using hardware acceleration of video content can cause a system hang or black screen. A potential workaround is disabling hardware acceleration for the application that has it enabled.
> Modifying the HDMI Scaling slider may cause FPS to become locked to 30.



DIe Probleme hab ich auch derzeit und kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. April 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> @evgasüchtiger
> ich teste grad mit deinen Einstellungen. spiele. seit 20minuten sieht echt gut aus bisher mit den temps. screen folgt
> 
> 
> ...


Welches Gehäuse und Hardware haste genau? Ich nach immer mit  Afterburner einen jpg Screenshot...Dann sieht man auch wirklich die aktuellen Temps und Watt Zahlen usw. Die Temps sind ja fast identisch... Ich hab ja bisl länger gezockt und mein Gehäuse ist nicht gerade das größte, [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Komolze (3. April 2020)

Ich habe ein Corsair Carbide Air 540 mit Vollbestückung der Lüfter (140) aber langsamdrehend. Habe sonst einen 3700x und 32gb Ram. Ob die Werte nun gut oder schlecht sind kann ich nicht sagen, ich find sie mehr als okay und man bedenke, dass ich vorher immer Hotspot über 90 grad hatte. Vielleicht saß auch der Kühler nicht richtig, ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. April 2020)

Hat hier jemand eigentlich schon Doom Eternal getestet, gespielt, gebencht, etc.?  Gibts irgendwelche Probleme?
Würd mich mal über einen Bericht freuen wie das so mit der Navi läuft, am liebsten wie weit man an den Settings drehen muss, um AVG ~140 FPS zu erreichen. 
Habs bisher noch gar nicht installiert, da ich momentan noch irgendwie in Warzone hänge mit meinen Freunden


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. April 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Corsair Carbide Air 540 mit Vollbestückung der Lüfter (140) aber langsamdrehend. Habe sonst einen 3700x und 32gb Ram. Ob die Werte nun gut oder schlecht sind kann ich nicht sagen, ich find sie mehr als okay und man bedenke, dass ich vorher immer Hotspot über 90 grad hatte. Vielleicht saß auch der Kühler nicht richtig, ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden


Das voll okay. Wieviel Watt zog deine Grafikkarte in RDR2 durchschnittlich ? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (3. April 2020)

Habe RDR2 jetzt durch.... Btw. habe seit 20.3.1 übrigens jetzt zwei mal gehabt, dass RDR2 abstützt und der Treiber neustartet. Soweit so unspektakulär.... Das interessante ist dabei jedoch, dass die GPU nicht mehr runter taktet. GPU-Z zeigt weiterhin 99% GPU load an und der Takt fährt weiterhin Volllast, trotz Windows IDLE..... 

Wenn man nun irgendeine 3D Applikation startet, kommt ein BSOD. 
Ist jetzt 2 mal aufgetreten. Vorher mit 20.2.2 nicht.


----------



## TJW65 (3. April 2020)

Der 20. 2.2 lief bisher bei mir auch am stabilsten, werde nacher aber mal den 20.4.1 testen. 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## openSUSE (3. April 2020)

Der neue Treiber kommt bei mir beim auto Undervolting zu einer leicht niedrigeren Spannung, beim auto VRam und auto GPU OC zu einem leicht höheren Takt. 
Könnte sich vielleicht lohnen da noch einmal zu probieren.
Wie ist es bei euch?


----------



## ATIR290 (3. April 2020)

Funktioniert mit diesem Treiber wieder das Game:

Sniper Ghost Warrior 3

Game kehrt mit RX 5700 vor dem Start auf den Desktop zurück
mit der Fehlermeldung:
Unzureichender Speicher


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. April 2020)

Quäl deine Karte nicht mit komischen Spielen


----------



## ATIR290 (3. April 2020)

SuperGame, wie ebenso auch Homefront  - The Revolution!


----------



## Ericius161 (3. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand eigentlich schon Doom Eternal getestet, gespielt, gebencht, etc.?  Gibts irgendwelche Probleme?
> Würd mich mal über einen Bericht freuen wie das so mit der Navi läuft, am liebsten wie weit man an den Settings drehen muss, um AVG ~140 FPS zu erreichen.
> Habs bisher noch gar nicht installiert, da ich momentan noch irgendwie in Warzone hänge mit meinen Freunden



Ich habs durch, auf WQHD und alles auf Ultra-Nightmare, Bewegungsunschärfe, Schärfentiefe und Filmkörnungt allerdings aus und mit Enhanced-Sync immer so um die 120 - 180 Frames, mit ner 5700XT. Was bisher nicht ging war HDR, was mit 20.4.1 wohl behoben ist.

Edit: HDR funktioniert nun und gefällt mir auch deutlich besser als SDR.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. April 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich habs durch, auf WQHD und alles auf Ultra-Nightmare, Bewegungsunschärfe, Schärfentiefe und Filmkörnungt allerdings aus und mit Enhanced-Sync immer so um die 120 - 180 Frames, mit ner 5700XT. Was bisher nicht ging war HDR, was mit 20.4.1 wohl behoben ist.
> 
> Edit: HDR funktioniert nun und gefällt mir auch deutlich besser als SDR.


Super danke dir! Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr vielversprechend an. Werde es nächste Woche auch mal zocken.

Vielleicht für den ein oder anderen interessant: Modern Warfare Mulitplayer ist dieses Wochenende kostenlos über Warzone!


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. April 2020)

Re3 läuft super. Nutze Full-Hd mit alles auf Max und 30 % Upscaling und hab im Schnitt 90 Fps. Kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## Ace (4. April 2020)

Ich habe jetzt zu meiner Nitro+ noch eine Power Color 5700 XT Red Devil und die läuft bei mir genauso gut ohne Probleme und Fehler.
2050Mhz bei 1.040 mV


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. April 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt zu meiner Nitro+ noch eine Power Color 5700 XT Red Devil und die läuft bei mir genauso gut ohne Probleme und Fehler.
> 2050Mhz bei 1.040 mV


Kann das sein das alle neueren Navichips viel weniger Saft brauchen? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (4. April 2020)

Kann sein das die Fertigung optimiert wurde. Andererseits ist die Karte ja nah am Sweetspot getaktet. 50 MHz weniger und schon laufen die meisten Karten mit 1,04 statt 1,2 Volt.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kann das sein das alle neueren Navichips viel weniger Saft brauchen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Durchaus denkbar, der 7nm Prozess muss sich auch erst mal einfahren. Das ist bei neuen Prozessen durchaus üblich dass mit der Zeit die Produkte deutlich besser in der Fertigung werden.


----------



## Ericius161 (4. April 2020)

Habt ihr auch fehlerhafte Anzeigen bei Übergangstemeperatur und Stromverbauch? (Karte hier im Idle)? Ist glaube ich seit 20.3.1 so und jetzt mit 20.4.1 auch. Sonst war nur die Lufterdrehzahlfalsch, was am Accelero liegen dürfte.


----------



## openSUSE (4. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kann das sein das alle neueren Navichips viel weniger Saft brauchen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Glaube ich nicht, zumindest macht es so gut wie keinen Unterschied.
Hier mal meine Day 0 Referenz Navi 5700XT (älter geht es nicht) 
Wattman: GPU 2050; Spannung 1030 (macht wenig sinn, war nur zum testen!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man aber je nach Treiber sich die Werte von auto OC, auto UV und auto VRam usw anschaut, dann erkennt man, dass je neuer der Treiber auto OC und auto VRam höher geht sowie auto UV niedriger geht.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, zumindest macht es so gut wie keinen Unterschied.
> Hier mal meine Day 0 Referenz Navi 5700XT (älter geht es nicht)
> Wattman: GPU 2050; Spannung 1030 (macht wenig sinn, war nur zum testen!)
> 
> ...



Gut, das Teil ist auch Eiskalt gestellt.


----------



## openSUSE (4. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gut, das Teil ist auch Eiskalt gestellt.


Klar, ist aber kein Chiller. 
Je besser die Kühlung, desto unwichtiger die Chip UV/OC Eigenschaften. Nach meiner Erfahrung hat selbst die Abweichung bei der Hersteller Kühler-Montage mehr Einfluss auf das OC/UV verhalten, als der Chip selber.
Karten die default relativ weit auseinander lagen, lagen nach  neu montage (+WLP usw) DEUTLICH dichter beieinander, da war die Chip eigenschaft volkommen egal und Unterschiede quasi nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Einbecker41 (4. April 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch fehlerhafte Anzeigen bei Übergangstemeperatur und Stromverbauch? (Karte hier im Idle)? Ist glaube ich seit 20.3.1 so und jetzt mit 20.4.1 auch. Sonst war nur die Lufterdrehzahlfalsch, was am Accelero liegen dürfte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir auch, der 20.4.1  AMD führt die Tradition  halt eisern fort. Werde mal jetzt Anno 1800 spielen mal sehen wie es mit diesen Treiber läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch fehlerhafte Anzeigen bei Übergangstemeperatur und Stromverbauch? (Karte hier im Idle)? Ist glaube ich seit 20.3.1 so und jetzt mit 20.4.1 auch. Sonst war nur die Lufterdrehzahlfalsch, was am Accelero liegen dürfte.



Ja hab ich auch, betrifft auch die anderen Radeonkarten.


----------



## Ericius161 (4. April 2020)

Zwischendurch ist der Treiber so hart gecrashed, das mein PC neustartete. Seit dem sind die im Treiber angezeigten Werte wieder wie gewohnt, dafür liest GPU-Z offensichtlich falsche Werte aus  50 Grad Hotspot wäre n Traum, das der 20 Grad UNTER der GPU Temperatur liegt ist ja nun aber offensichtlich falsch.


----------



## vega_56 (4. April 2020)

Hat Jemand von euch seine Karte mit dem MPT untervoltet?
Ich bekomme da, egal was ich einstelle, deutlich schlechtere Ergebnisse als wenn ich direkt im Wattmann die Spannung runtersetze. 
Die Karte taktet deutlich weniger hoch, ca 100MHz und wird wärmer, da die Spannung höher ist. Ich habe unter dem Reiter Power&Voltage versuchsweise sowohl das PowerLimit begrenzt als auch das TDC Limit oder die Maximum Voltage gesenkt. In allen Fällen ohne großen ERfolg verglichen mit Wattman.


----------



## Gurdi (4. April 2020)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Hat Jemand von euch seine Karte mit dem MPT untervoltet?
> Ich bekomme da, egal was ich einstelle, deutlich schlechtere Ergebnisse als wenn ich direkt im Wattmann die Spannung runtersetze.
> Die Karte taktet deutlich weniger hoch, ca 100MHz und wird wärmer, da die Spannung höher ist. Ich habe unter dem Reiter Power&Voltage versuchsweise sowohl das PowerLimit begrenzt als auch das TDC Limit oder die Maximum Voltage gesenkt. In allen Fällen ohne großen ERfolg verglichen mit Wattman.



Das funktioniert derzeit nicht richtig in dieser Richtung, das liegt daran das man eine  Offset benötigt um den abfallenden Takt zu korrigieren. Die RTG ist da dran, bei mir funzt es bereits, ich habs damit auch bereits ins Bios geflasht. Es geht derzeit darum das vernünftig und nachvollziehbar ins Tool zu bringen. Abwarten lautet also die Devise.


----------



## vega_56 (4. April 2020)

Das klingt doch gut, danke für die Info 
Dann übe ich mich in Geduld.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. April 2020)

So bin jetzt der Problematik mit den hohen RAM Takt einfach aus dem Weg gegangen. Da mein i7 ja ne iGPU hat häng ich jetzt ganz frech über DVI dran. Jetzt ist ruhe mit dem Thema.

Musste übrigens mit erschrecken feststellen, das Kingdom Come Deliverance in Ultra Settings nicht mit meinen UV Settings laufen wollte. Musste nen Step höher mit der Core Voltage . Schon erstaunlich. RDR2, Metro The Division usw. liefen alle ohne Probleme...
Sieht nach nem neuen guten Testcase für ne Navi aus


----------



## Ericius161 (6. April 2020)

Mit Low Level API scheint man allgemein viel weiter runter zu können mit der Spannung? Doom Eternal und Wolfenstein 2 laufen bei mir z.B. mit 80 (!) MV weniger, als Forza Horizan und Journey to the Savage Planet. Wobei 80MV anscheinend auch nichts an Takt und Temperatur verändern, was ja eigentlich auch nicht sein kann. Offenbar alles Murks zur Zeit.


----------



## shadie (6. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage in die Runde - bin aktuell immer mal wieder mit Lautsprechern am Zocken.
Mit Kopfhörern ist die 5700xt 50th kein Problem - ohne Kopfhörer ist es schon recht laut.

Ich lasse Sie schon FPS mäßig limitieren bei diesen Games aber Sie ist dennoch recht störend 

Gibt es denn irgendeine sinnvolle Luftkühlung für die 5700xt?
Habe von dem Arctic viel schlechtes gehört und dass einem außer wakü bei Navi recht wenig Möglichkeiten bleiben.
Selbst der Accelero Xtreme IV | High-End Grafikkartenkuehler fuer AMD / NVIDIA bis 300 W TDP | ARCTIC soll ja nicht so pralle sein für die 5700xt.

Habt Ihr da vielleicht Erfahrungsberichte für mich?
Habe im Startpost außer der Empfehlung nix gesehen.


----------



## Gurdi (6. April 2020)

shadie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage in die Runde - bin aktuell immer mal wieder mit Lautsprechern am Zocken.
> Mit Kopfhörern ist die 5700xt 50th kein Problem - ohne Kopfhörer ist es schon recht laut.
> ...



Hast du die Karte bereits undervolted?


----------



## EyRaptor (6. April 2020)

shadie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage in die Runde - bin aktuell immer mal wieder mit Lautsprechern am Zocken.
> Mit Kopfhörern ist die 5700xt 50th kein Problem - ohne Kopfhörer ist es schon recht laut.
> ...



Ich hab da ja schon bisschen was dazu gepostet 

AMD NAVI Laberthread
AMD NAVI Laberthread
AMD NAVI Laberthread


----------



## shadie (6. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hast du die Karte bereits undervolted?



Ich habe mich schon mal rangesetzt aber bis aufs äußerste habe ich es noch nicht genäht nein.
Mache ich nächste Woche mal da habe ich Urlaub



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hab da ja schon bisschen was dazu gepostet
> 
> AMD NAVI Laberthread
> AMD NAVI Laberthread
> AMD NAVI Laberthread



Du hast nen Morpheus 1 da draufgeschnallt ?! 

Flüssigmetall traue ich mich nicht so ran - wärmeleitpad gegen wlp von noctua tauschen bringt nicht so wirklich viel oder?


----------



## Ericius161 (7. April 2020)

Accelero funktioniert eigentlich auch ganz gut, ist immerhin leise. Profitiert aber von einem Gehäuse mit gutem Airflow.


----------



## EyRaptor (7. April 2020)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon mal rangesetzt aber bis aufs äußerste habe ich es noch nicht genäht nein.
> Mache ich nächste Woche mal da habe ich Urlaub
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, Morpheus 1 geht gut.
Morpheus 2 habe ich mehrmals probiert, aber ich hatte damit immer Probleme mit der Hotspot Temperatur.

Wärmeleitpad tauschen wird eher wenig/nichts bringen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. April 2020)

> Morpheus 2 habe ich mehrmals probiert, aber ich hatte damit immer Probleme mit der Hotspot Temperatur.


Das liegt oft an den Toleranzen des Kühlblocks selbst, ich hab 3 Blöcke hier gehabt, alle drei haben völlig unterschiedlich performt.


----------



## Larsson92 (7. April 2020)

Falls das hier jemand lesen sollte, der sich gerade nach einer neuen AMD Karte umschaut:

Kauf dir die Sapphire Radeon 5700 XT Nitro+ in der Special Edition.
Ich liebe die Karte einfach. Bisher hat sie mich in jedem Spiel überzeugt, egal ob Witcher 3, AC Odyssey, RDR2 oder Apex Legends. Die Karte ist der Hammer.

Gerade wieder bei Apex: Boost bis 2061MHz und die Hotspot Temp bleibt dabei bei 89°C maximal. Die Lüfter drehen dabei mit maximal 1600 RPM (47% der Maximalgeschwindigkeit).
Daumen hoch für Sapphire und AMD


----------



## shadie (8. April 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Accelero funktioniert eigentlich auch ganz gut, ist immerhin leise. Profitiert aber von einem Gehäuse mit gutem Airflow.



Was heißt denn "eigentlich ganz gut?" 
Ich habe da leider viel schlechtes bzgl. der Vrams gelesen.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Jep, Morpheus 1 geht gut.
> Morpheus 2 habe ich mehrmals probiert, aber ich hatte damit immer Probleme mit der Hotspot Temperatur.
> 
> Wärmeleitpad tauschen wird eher wenig/nichts bringen.



Das ist doch kacke 

Habe gehört, dass beim Accelero Probleme mit der VRAM Temperatur kommen weil die Vrams ja nur über die Backplate gekühlt werden und keine Minikühler für direkt auf die vrams dabei sind. 

Also ums perfekt zu machen bleibt eigentlich nur wakü?
Eigentlich KB für den ganzen PC noch mal 500 € auszugeben 
Würde auch den NH-d15 irrelevant machen.


----------



## Larsson92 (8. April 2020)

Was sagt ihr hier eigentlich so zu Stützen für GPUs? Sinnvoll oder nicht? Meine Karte hängt leicht durch, das sollte allerdings keine Probleme verursachen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (8. April 2020)

Generell habe ich mir da nie Gedanken drüber gemacht. Wozu hat die Karte ne Backplate? Aber seit dem es die RGB Halter gibt habe ich zugeschlagen. Zusammen mit meiner Nitro sind das Kirmesgeblinke gut aus


----------



## Larsson92 (8. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Generell habe ich mir da nie Gedanken drüber gemacht. Wozu hat die Karte ne Backplate? Aber seit dem es die RGB Halter gibt habe ich zugeschlagen. Zusammen mit meiner Nitro sind das Kirmesgeblinke gut aus



Welche Karte und welche Halterung nutzt du denn? Ich habe mir gerade mal die upHere GS05ARGB Halterung angesehen.


----------



## Ericius161 (8. April 2020)

shadie schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "eigentlich ganz gut?"


Der braucht halt echt viel Platz. Die Klammern zum halten der Lüfter meines Fuma 2 berührend die Backplate und der USB-C Anschluss des Boards ist auch blockiert, dabei ist mein Mainboard schon eines der geräumigeren.  
Mit den Temperaturen war ich anfangs ganz zu frieden, Hotspot nur noch 12 Grad höher als der GPU-Wert und nie über 75 Grad. Seit ich vom Billiggehäuse aufs Dark Base Pro 2 umgestiegen bin sind die Temps aber immer über 80 Grad gewesen und seit den letzten 2,3 Treiberupdates übersteigen sie auch ständig deutlich die 90 Grad*, obwohl eine viel niedrigere Spannung möglich ist, so dass der Accelero im Vergleich zum Referenzkühler tatsächlich einfach nur noch leiser ist. Die Werte für den VRAM sind aber ok. 
Bei der nächsten Generation werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder auf eine Costum-Sapphire Lösung zurück greifen.

*Ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, dass der Treiber hier in letzter Zeit irgendwas anders regelt, weil die Werte in unterschiedlichen Spielen ziemlich ähnlich sind, wo sie sich vorher m.M.n. stärker unterschieden.


----------



## Larsson92 (8. April 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Generation werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder auf eine Costum-Sapphire Lösung zurück greifen.



Kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen. Ich hatte bisher immer nur AMD Karten von Sapphire. Die sind einfach die besten!
Verarbeitung, Lautheit und Kühlung.


----------



## WhoRainZone (8. April 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen. Ich hatte bisher immer nur AMD Karten von Sapphire. Die sind einfach die besten!
> Verarbeitung, Lautheit und Kühlung.


Die RX480 Nitro+ war sehr schwach, ansonsten kann ich dir da zustimmen.
XFX ist eigentlich auch sehr vernünftig, hat nur mit der Thicc II bisschen reingeschissen.
Powercolor auch sehr gut.
Aktuell hänge ich noch auf dem Ref-Kühler, aber mit Headset geht das klar. Mal sehen, was Big-Navi wird... Je nachdem kommt dann ein Waterblock drauf oder halt nicht 

Generell würde ich eher zu den Exklusiven AMD-Partnern greifen, MSI und besonders ASUS rotzen bei AMD meistens irgend eine ******* hin


----------



## Ericius161 (8. April 2020)

Boah, Fehler gefunden... 
Ich habe offensichtlich beim letzten Wärmleitpastenwechsel und Umbau in das neue Gehäuse Murks gemacht. Es hat die ganze Paste vom Chip gedrückt -.- Shame on me. 
Gegen die Temps jetzt kann man dann wohl nichts mehr sagen. 
Gleichzeitg ist mir aber auch aufgefallen, dass der Kupferboden Kratzer hat, die man auch mit dem Finger fühlen kann. Keine Ahnung woher die kommen.
Bleibt halt, dass man bei dem Ding echt auf den Platz achten muss.


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. April 2020)

Das sich die WLP wegdrückt ist schon normal und soll auch so sein. Pass nur auf, dass du nicht zu viel Druck auf die GPU ausübst und sie durch zu hohen Anpressdruck schrottest


----------



## Larsson92 (8. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Die RX480 Nitro+ war sehr schwach, ansonsten kann ich dir da zustimmen.
> XFX ist eigentlich auch sehr vernünftig, hat nur mit der Thicc II bisschen reingeschissen.
> Powercolor auch sehr gut.
> Aktuell hänge ich noch auf dem Ref-Kühler, aber mit Headset geht das klar. Mal sehen, was Big-Navi wird... Je nachdem kommt dann ein Waterblock drauf oder halt nicht
> ...



Ja, gerade von asus habe ich bei AMD bisher wenig gutes gehört.


----------



## Ericius161 (8. April 2020)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Das sich die WLP wegdrückt ist schon normal und soll auch so sein. Pass nur auf, dass du nicht zu viel Druck auf die GPU ausübst und sie durch zu hohen Anpressdruck schrottest



Aber es sah aus, als wäre stellenweise gar keine Paste mehr zwischen GPU und Heatspreader gewesen? Ich hab die von Igor empfholene Methode genutzt, also nicht über kreuz, sondern von oben nach unten festgezogen und für mich sieht es so aus, als hätte ich damit viel zu viel Paste nach unten geschoben.


----------



## -Xe0n- (8. April 2020)

Die Paste soll im besten Fall auch so dünn wie möglich sein. Die Paste soll nur kleine Luftspalte zwischen Die und Kühler überbrücken, welche durch die Oberflächenrauhigkeit und/oder Oberflächengeometrie entstehen. Das passt so alles


----------



## Gurdi (8. April 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Aber es sah aus, als wäre stellenweise gar keine Paste mehr zwischen GPU und Heatspreader gewesen? Ich hab die von Igor empfholene Methode genutzt, also nicht über kreuz, sondern von oben nach unten festgezogen und für mich sieht es so aus, als hätte ich damit viel zu viel Paste nach unten geschoben.



Die Methode macht auf nem ebenen Chip keinen Sinn. Bei vega ist das was anderes wegen dem HBM und dem Interposer.


----------



## Ericius161 (9. April 2020)

Naja, er hatte die speziell in einem Video zur 5700XT empfohlen (dabei ging es aber um Wasserkühlung, glaube ich) und da er ja immer als überkrasse Koryphäe hingestellt wird... aber nun ist ja alles wieder gut. Hauptsache wochenlang mit rum geärgert


----------



## davidwigald11 (9. April 2020)

Bis wie viel Grad war nochmal der Navi Speicher spezifiziert und ab wann haltet ihr die Temps für unkritisch? 
Rx 5700 XT undervolten um bessere Temperazuren zu bekommen?
Der Kollege hier hat leider die Fehlkonstruktion des Jahres aka Asus Tuf verbaut und der Speicher geht schon im Benchmark auf gute 100°C. 
Abgesehen von UV, aggressivere Lüfterkurve und evtl. zusätzlicher Lüfter auf der Backplate fällt mir leider auch nix mehr ein, den kühler zu bekommen. Ich bezweifle, dass UV viel bringen wird. 
Wenn der im Benchmark schon auf 100°C geht, dann in einer langen Gaming Session locker nochmal 5°C drüber, was ich für eindeutig zu viel halte für den Dauerbetrieb.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2020)

Ab 105 Grad drosselt die Karte wenn der Speicher diese erreicht. Ausgelesen wird mit den Sensoren ein TJ Wert.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (9. April 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Welche Karte und welche Halterung nutzt du denn? Ich habe mir gerade mal die upHere GS05ARGB Halterung angesehen.



upHere Regenbogen Rainbow LED Grafikkarte GPU Brace hier die Haltgerung.Hab ne Sapphire Nitro+  --> Da ist ein Halter eigentlich gar nicht notwendig, da Sapphire aufgrund des Materialmixes schon sehr stabil und gleichzeitig leicht ist. Wenn ich an meine vorherige denke, die wesentlich klobiger war....


----------



## Larsson92 (9. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> *upHere Regenbogen Rainbow LED Grafikkarte GPU Brace hier die Haltgerung.*
> 
> Hab ne Sapphire Nitro+  --> Da ist ein Halter eigentlich gar nicht notwendig, da Sapphire aufgrund des Materialmixes schon sehr stabil und gleichzeitig leicht ist. Wenn ich an meine vorherige denke, die wesentlich klobiger war....



Vielleicht hole ich mir das Teil einfach mal der Optik wegen. Mein Dark Base 900 hat Platz genug


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (9. April 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hole ich mir das Teil einfach mal der Optik wegen. Mein Dark Base 900 hat Platz genug



Wie gesagt wer auf diese Krimesbeleuchtung steht.... ich finds goil  Zusammen mit meiner Corsair AIO der Halterung, dem DB 700 Case und der Nitro+ ist das richtig Disco im Rechner


----------



## Larsson92 (9. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wer auf diese Krimesbeleuchtung steht.... ich finds goil  Zusammen mit meiner Corsair AIO der Halterung, dem DB 700 Case und der Nitro+ ist das richtig Disco im Rechner



 Wenn es nicht zu viel verlangt ist, magst du mal ein Bild davon machen? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie du dann die Kabel zur GPU legst?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (9. April 2020)

Jop schicke ich dir nachher. Bin aktuell gerade uff Arbeit.


----------



## Larsson92 (9. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Bis wie viel Grad war nochmal der Navi Speicher spezifiziert und ab wann haltet ihr die Temps für unkritisch?
> Rx 5700 XT undervolten um bessere Temperazuren zu bekommen?
> Der Kollege hier hat leider die Fehlkonstruktion des Jahres aka Asus Tuf verbaut und der Speicher geht schon im Benchmark auf gute 100°C.
> Abgesehen von UV, aggressivere Lüfterkurve und evtl. zusätzlicher Lüfter auf der Backplate fällt mir leider auch nix mehr ein, den kühler zu bekommen. Ich bezweifle, dass UV viel bringen wird.
> Wenn der im Benchmark schon auf 100°C geht, dann in einer langen Gaming Session locker nochmal 5°C drüber, was ich für eindeutig zu viel halte für den Dauerbetrieb.



Das verstehe ich auch nicht, wie die es geschafft haben dieses Custom Design so zu verhauen.
Klingt ja so, als ob man die gesamte Kühlkonstruktion selber neu verbauen muss, damit da was vernünftiges draus wird.
Ich habe gerade mal bei mir gegengetestet mit Kingdomcome Deliverance auf Ultra in 1080p ausgelesen aus GPU-Z: Memory Temperatur 64°C und GPU VRAM Temperatur 59°C


----------



## Oi!Olli (9. April 2020)

Asus schafft das immer wieder die 290 und 290X DCU 2 zum Beispiel. Laut und heiß. Hatte hier mal ne 680 DCU2. Die war dagegen flüsterleise.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. April 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht, wie die es geschafft haben dieses Custom Design so zu verhauen.
> Klingt ja so, als ob man die gesamte Kühlkonstruktion selber neu verbauen muss, damit da was vernünftiges draus wird.
> Ich habe gerade mal bei mir gegengetestet mit Kingdomcome Deliverance auf Ultra in 1080p ausgelesen aus GPU-Z: Memory Temperatur 64°C und GPU VRAM Temperatur 59°C



CPU Limit?


----------



## Larsson92 (9. April 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> CPU Limit?



Wie darf ich die Frage verstehen? Ich wollte nur sagen, dass mein Custom Design schön kühl bleibt bei dem Spiel.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. April 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Wie darf ich die Frage verstehen? Ich wollte nur sagen, dass mein Custom Design schön kühl bleibt bei dem Spiel.



laüft die Karte in KCD 1080p denn mit 100% Auslatung?

die Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ hat wohl die beste VRAM Kühlung aber 64°C kam mir irgendwie arg niedrig vor ^^

oder haste Undervoltet?


----------



## Larsson92 (9. April 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> laüft die Karte in KCD 1080p denn mit 100% Auslatung?
> 
> die Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ hat wohl die beste VRAM Kühlung aber 64°C kam mir irgendwie arg niedrig vor ^^
> 
> oder haste Undervoltet?



GPU-Z hat gesagt 99% maximal Auslastung und 236W gezogen.
Undervolting habe ich nicht aktiv. Das Spiel lief ca. 20 Minuten und die CPU war bei 61°C, ein 3700X. Habe die Auslastung der CPU aber nicht gemessen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. April 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> GPU-Z hat gesagt 99% maximal Auslastung und 236W gezogen.
> Undervolting habe ich nicht aktiv. Das Spiel lief ca. 20 Minuten und die CPU war bei 61°C, ein 3700X. Habe die Auslastung der CPU aber nicht gemessen.



mkay, cool

da is die Kühlung wirklich sehr gut


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2020)

Hat jemand bei seiner Navi den Ton evtl. über HDMI am  laufen? Ich hab Probleme mit feinen Aussetzern im Ton am HTPC, kann das nicht dingfest machen woran es liegt.
Denke zwar eher es ist das Kabel oder aber der recht neue AV Receiver aber bevor ich da an zu werkel frag ich mal hier.


----------



## Larsson92 (9. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei seiner Navi den Ton evtl. über HDMI am  laufen? Ich hab Probleme mit feinen Aussetzern im Ton am HTPC, kann das nicht dingfest machen woran es liegt.
> Denke zwar eher es ist das Kabel oder aber der recht neue AV Receiver aber bevor ich da an zu werkel frag ich mal hier.



Ich weiß nicht, ob das Hilft oder übertragbar ist. Ich nutze es gelegentlich über Displayport. Da klappt alles wunderbar.


----------



## Gurdi (9. April 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das Hilft oder übertragbar ist. Ich nutze es gelegentlich über Displayport. Da klappt alles wunderbar.



Das wollte ich als nächstes versuchen, ein DP zu HDMI Kabel.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (10. April 2020)

Was ist die niedrigstmögliche spannung bei der 5700xt zum undervolten?


----------



## Da_Obst (10. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Was ist die niedrigstmögliche spannung bei der 5700xt zum undervolten?



Wenn du wissen willst welche Spannung benötigt wird damit xy MHz stabil laufen musst du dich an den Wert rantasten, da gibt es keine pauschale Antwort. 
Meine Karte braucht bei 2100Mhz (real ~2055MHz) mindestens 1125mV um in Spielen stabil zu laufen, bei dir kann es mehr oder weniger sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Was ist die niedrigstmögliche spannung bei der 5700xt zum undervolten?



Kommt doch völlig auf den Takt an. Bei 2100MHz wirst du sicherlich mehr Volt brauchen als bei 1800MHz. Was ne Frage


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (10. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Jop schicke ich dir nachher. Bin aktuell gerade uff Arbeit.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry leicht verspätet


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (10. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kommt doch völlig auf den Takt an. Bei 2100MHz wirst du sicherlich mehr Volt brauchen als bei 1800MHz. Was ne Frage



Bei turing sind es 700mv niedriger geht nicht . Was interessiert mich der Takt das war nicht die Frage. Pulse ist Unterwegs zu mir könnte dauern wegen Corona und Ostern.

Die Frage warum liefert das Bild hier 1440p Höchste Settings ASO nur Tiefenschärfe ist auf AUS dürfte bei deiser Szene aber kaum eine rolle spielen. Siehe Verbrauch 80-100 Watt liefert aber Annähernd 60 fps. Will wissen was bei Navi so geht um konkreter zu werden.   Finde halt Persönlich das die Karte selbst Stock unfassbar Ineffizient sind warum sollte ich die Karte 200Watt brauchen lassen bei nur 15-20% Mehr Leistung oftmals sind es 5 fps je nach Spiel? Nochmals ein Bild Stock kaum mehr Leistung aber fast doppelter Verbrauch. Klar in ACO verbrauchen die Karten generell weniger war bei der Vega auch so hatte ich 120 Watt Asic. Aber statt der 170 Watt sinds Stock 200-225Watt in anderen Games.

Aber über 110 Watt komme ich nicht egal welches Game somit zieht mein Pc weniger als eine Konsole ist aber Viel schneller. Das wäre eine ASIC von 90 Watt bei Navi Circa um auf das gleiche Ergebniss zu kommen was ich aber nicht glaube  wenn es 120 Schafft wäre ich zufrieden also 140 Watt Realverbrauch Circa fast noch zuviel für die Leistung aber ne 2080ti ist einfach zu Teuer da ginge schon was 2080 Super Leistung mit 100-120 Watt.


----------



## Cleriker (10. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei seiner Navi den Ton evtl. über HDMI am  laufen? Ich hab Probleme mit feinen Aussetzern im Ton am HTPC, kann das nicht dingfest machen woran es liegt.
> Denke zwar eher es ist das Kabel oder aber der recht neue AV Receiver aber bevor ich da an zu werkel frag ich mal hier.


Hast du zufällig DTS, oder Dolby Software installiert? Das macht manchmal Probleme. Falls du sowas installiert hast, Karte so anschließen wie sie laufen soll, Software-Neuinstallation, dann Software öffnen, Kabel abziehen, warten, wieder dran stecken und hoffen dass es funktioniert. Ist ein Windowsproblem dass bei einigen Nvidiakarten die ich hier hatte auch existierte.


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2020)

Ich hab tatsächlich Codec Software mal zum testen installiert gehabt. Guter Tip, schau ich mir mal an


----------



## ATIR290 (10. April 2020)

Wollte mal dieses 32 Zoll Curved mit VA Panel und 4K
FreeSync 48 bis 60 
Testen und für Big Navi vorbereiten!

Philips 328E1CA Gaming Monitor Curvo con Adaptive-Sync, 32", 4K UHD 3840 x 2160, LED VA, Ultrawide Color, Display Port, 2 HDMI, Speakers Integrati, Flicker Free, Low Blue Mode, Vesa: Amazon.it: Informatica


----------



## hks1981 (10. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Wollte mal dieses 32 Zoll Curved mit VA Panel und 4K
> FreeSync 48 bis 60
> Testen und für Big Navi vorbereiten!
> 
> Philips 328E1CA Gaming Monitor Curvo con Adaptive-Sync, 32", 4K UHD 3840 x 2160, LED VA, Ultrawide Color, Display Port, 2 HDMI, Speakers Integrati, Flicker Free, Low Blue Mode, Vesa: Amazon.it: Informatica



Wenn dann würde ich warten auf Big Navi und wenn ein 4K Schirm dann einem mit mehr als 60HZ dazu stellen.


----------



## simmelbert (10. April 2020)

erledigt


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (10. April 2020)

Hier kann ich wohl nicht mit einer Antwort rechnen schade.


----------



## Da_Obst (10. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Bei turing sind es 700mv niedriger geht nicht . Was interessiert mich der Takt das war nicht die Frage.



Dieser Vergleich ist völlig wertlos, zwei verschiedene µArchs in unterschiedlichen Fertigungen darüber zu vergleichen welche Spannung pro Takt anliegt macht einfach keinen Sinn. 
Ich kenne die Spannungskurve von den Turings nicht, die Navi hängt bei ~700mV im Idle-Takt rum. 

Wenn du Karten auf Performance/Watt vergleichen möchtest, dann muss du den Stromverbrauch beider auf den selben Wert takern und gucken was bei rauskommt. Anders geht's nicht.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (10. April 2020)

Was für ein Vergleich warum  intepretiert hier jeder was rein? Meine frage war was ist der niedrigstmögliche mv stand bei navi denn man setzen kann ? Ist das echt so schwer diese frage zu beantworten ohne hineinzuinterpretieren?

Was idle 700mv? Das ist aber sehr viel. Damit Zocke(te) ich nur als vergleich, also 700mv mit 1600mhz Realtakt.


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2020)

DIe Frage kannst du dir doch innerhalb von 10 Sec. selbst beantworten indem du einfach im Wattman rein schaust. Was sollen wir denn da Antworten?


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (10. April 2020)

Ich habe die Karte noch nicht.......habe ich auch gesagt sonst würde ich logischerwiese gar nicht fragen.  Wie Toxisch in diesem Thread, merkt man das Schule zu ist.


----------



## Da_Obst (10. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Was für ein Vergleich warum  intepretiert hier jeder was rein? Meine frage war was ist der niedrigstmögliche mv stand bei navi denn man setzen kann ? Ist das echt so schwer diese frage zu beantworten ohne hineinzuinterpretieren?





> *Was idle 700mv? Das ist aber sehr viel.* Damit Zocke(te) ich nur als vergleich, also 700mv mit 1600mhz Realtakt.



Du vergleichst gerade die Spannung einer Turing mit der Spannung einer Navi und das macht von vorne bis hinten keinen Sinn...
Wenn du UV/OC willst, dann musst du dich aber sowieso immer an den niedrigsten/höchsten Wert rantasten. Da gibt's keine Fertigmischung für deinen Chip.


----------



## Einbecker41 (10. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Karte noch nicht.......habe ich auch gesagt sonst würde ich logischerwiese gar nicht fragen.  Wie Toxisch in diesem Thread, merkt man das Schule zu ist.



Dann lauf mal ganz schnell zur Schule sebst, wenn die wieder auf ist. Google ist dir kein Begriff! Gibt Tests zuhauf von Navi dort sind genug werte von der Idle Spannung. Hier sind genug User die Wattman Profile hochgeladen haben, mich Inklusive wo man das sehen kann. Die Augen zu öffnen schadet nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2020)

Spart euch die Mühe, ist unser Hitkandidat mal wieder mit neuem Account, ich habs mir schon beim ersten Post gedacht aber nu iss die Sache klar.


----------



## Einbecker41 (10. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spart euch die Mühe, ist unser Hitkandidat mal wieder mit neuem Account, ich habs mir schon beim ersten Post gedacht aber nu iss die Sache klar.


Das hab ich in ca 20Sek sofort gefunden. Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT mit dem MorePowerTool sparsamer, effizienter und deutlich leiser machen | Tutorial | Seite 2 | igor sLAB
Hätte seine Fragen schonmal beantwortet. Naja was solls.


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Das hab ich in ca 20Sek sofort gefunden. Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT mit dem MorePowerTool sparsamer, effizienter und deutlich leiser machen | Tutorial | Seite 2 | igor sLAB
> Hätte seine Fragen schonmal beantwortet. Naja was solls.



Es gibt auch schlicht keine Mindestspannung bei den Navis da wir die sowohl nach oben als auch unten editieren können wie wir wollen. Das niedrigste ist also das was noch stabil läuft irgendwie und das höchste ist das was die Karte kurz vorm durchknallen noch verträgt. So einfach ist das im Grunde.

Der komische Powervergleich in ACO in der Stadt im DrawCall Limit tut dann sein übriges dazu...


----------



## ATIR290 (10. April 2020)

@Gurdi

Was sagst du zum Phillips und BIG Navi muss erst mal wirklich konstante 60 fps Liefern unter Ultra HD, mit Full Settings- und auch da wird es knapp werden falls RTX 2080TI plus gewisse Steigerung.
Die U-HD Monitore mit 120 bis 144 Hz sind noch schweineteuer und bis 2022 wohl fast wertlos,- bis schnellere Karten als Big Navi kommen.


----------



## hks1981 (10. April 2020)

Noch hat keiner irgendwas gesehen von BigNavi das du gleich mit dem Vergleich BigNavi und einer 2080TI um die Ecke kommst. 

Und wenn du eine Frage stellst die gezielt an eine Person gerichtet ist, kannst du auch das PN verwenden denn wie man sieht interessieren dich ja Meinungen anderer nicht (1 Seite davor).

Verstehe ja sowieso deine Frage nicht denn du bist ja eh Beratungsresistent und machst dein Ding. Damals haben dir alle gesagt nimm die Pulse ned lege da noch was drauf, zack wurde es die Pulse und schon war das gejammere da. Das wird mit dem Moni nicht anders laufen. Du kannst ja eh machen was du willst nur verstehe ich dann nicht wieso du eine Frage dazu stellst?


----------



## ATIR290 (10. April 2020)

Nun, Pulse 5700 passt nun vollkommen, mit Neuesten Treibern auch kein BS mehr.
Relativ Leise und über 100 Euro Billiger als Übergangskarte bis BIG Navi


----------



## Gamerchen (10. April 2020)

Hallo, habe jetzt viel hier gelesen.
Wenn ihr 2 Monitore an der Karte nutzt, dann geht bei euch "nur" der verbrauch bzw der VRam Takt hoch? Das habe ich hier immer wieder gelesen.
ABER ruckeln bei euch die Spiele extrem wenn ihr auf einem Monitor spielt und auf dem anderen Monitor nur YouTube schaut?


----------



## Einbecker41 (10. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, Pulse 5700 passt nun vollkommen, mit Neuesten Treibern auch kein BS mehr.
> Relativ Leise und über 100 Euro Billiger als Übergangskarte bis BIG Navi



Hier was zu deinem Monitor:Philips 328E1CA - Guenstiger Allrounder mit tollem Kontrast

Wenn Dir bewust ist das die Fressync Range von 48 bis 60Hz beträgt. Dann kannste wohl zuschlagen. Du wirst in der Preisklasse bei Aktivierten Freesync bestimmt Flickering haben, was sehr nerft. Wird nicht zu gebrauchen sein. Heist also wenn du unbedingt 4K in Spielen wilst. Details + Af etwas reduzieren zumindest soweit das Du bei 50FPS landest wenigstens. Durch die höhere Auflösung kompensiert sich das aber wieder. Mein Acer 32Zoll 4K und Samsung 4k monitor haben beide mit Flickering bei aktivierten Freesync zu kämpfen, daher lasse ich es aus. Meine Nitro + schafft bei Anno 1800 immer so ca 70Fps in 4k Details auf mittel, Sichtweite auch reduziert, sehe da aber kein unterschied. Wenn Dir bewusst ist das Du die Sync getrost auslassen darfst. Oder ein WQHD 144hz kaufen und besseres Freesync geniessen.


----------



## EyRaptor (10. April 2020)

Gamerchen schrieb:


> Hallo, habe jetzt viel hier gelesen.
> Wenn ihr 2 Monitore an der Karte nutzt, dann geht bei euch "nur" der verbrauch bzw der VRam Takt hoch? Das habe ich hier immer wieder gelesen.
> ABER ruckeln bei euch die Spiele extrem wenn ihr auf einem Monitor spielt und auf dem anderen Monitor nur YouTube schaut?



Ja, der Vram Takt geht hoch wenn die Monis auch unterschiedliche hz haben.
Edit: ist aktuell auch bei gleicher hz so /Edit.

Nein, dass Spiele dann Ruckeln konnte ich noch nicht beobachten.
Kannst du bestimmte Spiele nennen, in denen es ein Problem ist?
Dann könnte ich mir das vllt. mal anschauen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. April 2020)

So gestern erstmal einen neuen Monitor bestellt [emoji4]

MSI Optix MAG322CQR - 80 cm (31,5 Zoll), LED, Curved VA-Panel, WQHD, 165Hz, AMD FreeSync, 1 ms, Hoehenverstellung, USB-C bei notebooksbilliger.de

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (10. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So gestern erstmal einen neuen Monitor bestellt[emoji4]MSI Optix MAG322CQR - 80 cm (31,5 Zoll), LED, Curved VA-Panel, WQHD, 165Hz, AMD FreeSync, 1 ms, Hoehenverstellung, USB-C bei notebooksbilliger.deGesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Mir waren die 32" zu viel deswegen habe ich ein 27" gekauft. 

Mit 2k und FreeSync2 + HDR 100 eine gute Entscheidung für Navi 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gamerchen (10. April 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ja, der Vram Takt geht hoch wenn die Monis auch unterschiedliche hz haben.
> Edit: ist aktuell auch bei gleicher hz so /Edit.
> 
> Nein, dass Spiele dann Ruckeln konnte ich noch nicht beobachten.
> ...


Eigentlich sind alle Spiele davon betroffen.
CoD MW (2019) 
Warzone
Battlefield 1 und 5
NFS
...
Das ist bei mir aber nur jetzt mit der RTX 2060 Super so. Als ich noch eine Navi 5700XT hatte war das nicht so, die Navi war halt nur sehr oft Abgestürzt, hatte blackscreens usw.
Ich war auch noch der Meinung bei der Navi war das ruckeln mit 2 Monitoren eben nicht vorhanden, klar mal 2-3 FPS weniger und hier und da mal leichtest zucken (sehr selten) was aber auch ohne 2 Monitore hätte mal auftreten können.


----------



## hks1981 (10. April 2020)

Steck doch mal einen ab und schau dann ob es besser wird! Finde es aber nicht gut, wenn du eh schon einen Thread offen hast hier auch noch weiter zu machen.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (10. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Spart euch die Mühe, ist unser Hitkandidat mal wieder mit neuem Account, ich habs mir schon beim ersten Post gedacht aber nu iss die Sache klar.



Gemeldet wegen Falschbehauptung ja die Sache ist klar, Schulferien anders kann ich mir so ein feindliches benehmen nicht erklären das auch noch ohne Grund.

Hier du Drawcall Profi RDR 2 1440p High Settings . 92 Watt Gpu Power fast 60 fps.


----------



## Larsson92 (10. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> sorry leicht verspätet



Sieht sehr gut aus! Man kann sicher auch nur eine Farbe leuchten lassen, oder?


----------



## Gamerchen (10. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Steck doch mal einen ab und schau dann ob es besser wird! Finde es aber nicht gut, wenn du eh schon einen Thread offen hast hier auch noch weiter zu machen.



Mit den 2 Threads hast du vollkommen recht, ich entschuldige mich dafür. 
Mir ging es hier aber nur darum ob mich mein Gedächtnis täuscht und es bei Navi mit 2 Monitoren auch so ruckelt, tut es aber nicht.
30Watt im idle wären mir jetzt lieber als diese Geruckel bei der RTX 2060. 
Ich lasse euch Navi Besitzer nun auch schon wieder in frieden.


----------



## Gurdi (10. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So gestern erstmal einen neuen Monitor bestellt [emoji4]
> 
> MSI Optix MAG322CQR - 80 cm (31,5 Zoll), LED, Curved VA-Panel, WQHD, 165Hz, AMD FreeSync, 1 ms, Hoehenverstellung, USB-C bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Geiles Panel, viel Spaß damit 

Ich würde allgemein sagen das sich im Monitorbereich einiges getan hat bisher. Ein neues Panel rentiert aktuell mehr als ne neue GraKa. Die Leistung stagniert sowieso derzeit.


----------



## hks1981 (10. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Gemeldet wegen Falschbehauptung ja die Sache ist klar, Schulferien anders kann ich mir so ein feindliches benehmen nicht erklären das auch noch ohne Grund.
> 
> Hier du Drawcall Profi RDR 2 1440p High Settings . 92 Watt Gpu Power fast 60 fps.



Du solltest einfach mal auch vor deiner Türe kehren denn du hast ja gleich mal den Schülerspruch losgelassen. Du wolltest wissen was die niedrigste Spannung ist aber gibst keine Infos zu welchen Settings du es meinst z.B. 1950MHZ oder 2000MHZ usw. Die niedrigste Spannung wäre also wenn du mich fragst 0,100mv bei 200MHZ.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (10. April 2020)

Testing undervolting with my 5700XT | TechPowerUp Forums

Hier habe ich gute Werte gefunden vielleicht interessiert es wenn. Nicht ganz so effizient wie Turing bzw verliert man mehr Leistung aber da geht auf jeden fall einiges.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (10. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Du solltest einfach mal auch vor deiner Türe kehren denn du hast ja gleich mal den Schülerspruch losgelassen. Du wolltest wissen was die niedrigste Spannung ist aber gibst keine Infos zu welchen Settings du es meinst z.B. 1950MHZ oder 2000MHZ usw. Die niedrigste Spannung wäre also wenn du mich fragst 0,100mv bei 200MHZ.



Ja die niedrigste spannugn die du eintragen kannst glaube kaum das man unter 700mv kann oder? Wenn ja wäre das ja Klasse. MHZ spielen keine Rolle in dieser frage nimm zmbsp 1400mhz sollte mit 700mv locker gehen schätze ich aber ob ich das überhaupt EINTRAGEN KANN. Wie gesagt bei Turing ist 700mv das minimum im Afterburner Curve Editor, deswegen ja die Frage da ihr die Karte bereits besitzt vielleicht wurde ich missverstanden dann Entschuldigung.

Sweetspot dürfte bei 1800mhz/900-950mv sein.


----------



## hks1981 (10. April 2020)

Sind doch gute Werte! Meine Karte damals schaffte 1950MHZ bei 1,064v wie es heut mit den aktuellen Treibern aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, hab die Navi nicht mehr.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (10. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So gestern erstmal einen neuen Monitor bestellt [emoji4]
> 
> MSI Optix MAG322CQR - 80 cm (31,5 Zoll), LED, Curved VA-Panel, WQHD, 165Hz, AMD FreeSync, 1 ms, Hoehenverstellung, USB-C bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Hab jetzt von meinem attraktiven und bezaubernden Osterhasen auch einen neuen 27 " qhd msi optix 144hz bekommen !! Woohhoo

@larsson92 ja die gibt's als argb und in einzelne Farben. Einfach mal bei Amazon schauen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hab jetzt von meinem attraktiven und bezaubernden Osterhasen auch einen neuen 27 " qhd msi optix 144hz bekommen !! Woohhoo
> 
> @larsson92 ja die gibt's als argb und in einzelne Farben. Einfach mal bei Amazon schauen.


Welchen genau? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (11. April 2020)

Ich hab meine 5600XT jetzt mal in vorbereitung auf die warme Jahreszeit optimiert.
Flüssigmetall drauf, Wärmeleitpads hinten zwischen Vram und Backplate und undervolting.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 80 - 85 Watt kann ich gut Leben


----------



## ATIR290 (11. April 2020)

Nun, von 4K auf die Auflösung 3440 x 1600 (1440) zurückzugehen fällt vielen, mich eingeschlossen extrem schwer.
Obwohl der Nixeus 34 schon toll wäre und LFC  - 144 Hz und das ganze Gimnick unterstützt. 
FreeSync Premium, auch wenn AMD davon nix sagt.

Nur wann kommt endlich mal dieses Geile Teil …


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (11. April 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Ich hab meine 5600XT jetzt mal in vorbereitung auf die warme Jahreszeit optimiert.
> Flüssigmetall drauf, Wärmeleitpads hinten zwischen Vram und Backplate und undervolting.
> 
> 
> ...



Eher 110-120 Watt bei AMD kommt da noch was dazu.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2020)

Das wird schon ASIC power sein.
Die GPU alleine verbraucht bestimmt nicht so viel.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welchen genau?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Den hier: MAG271CQR


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Den hier: MAG271CQR


OK wieviel haste dafür gegeben.? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Ja die niedrigste spannugn die du eintragen kannst glaube kaum das man unter 700mv kann oder? Wenn ja wäre das ja Klasse. MHZ spielen keine Rolle in dieser frage nimm zmbsp 1400mhz sollte mit 700mv locker gehen schätze ich aber ob ich das überhaupt EINTRAGEN KANN. Wie gesagt bei Turing ist 700mv das minimum im Afterburner Curve Editor, deswegen ja die Frage da ihr die Karte bereits besitzt vielleicht wurde ich missverstanden dann Entschuldigung.
> 
> Sweetspot dürfte bei 1800mhz/900-950mv sein.



bei 700mV is meine bis ~1300MHz stabil

bei 600mV is meine bis ~900MHz stabil

Witcher 3 in 4K (VSR)


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> OK wieviel haste dafür gegeben.?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Ich ? Gar nix.... meine Frau.  Und da hab ich nicht gefragt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich ? Gar nix.... meine Frau.  Und da hab ich nicht gefragt.


OK weil der 271 nicht mehr zu bekommen ist und der neue 272er genauso teuer ist

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (11. April 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> bei 700mV is meine bis ~1300MHz stabil
> 
> bei 600mV is meine bis ~900MHz stabil
> 
> Witcher 3 in 4K (VSR)



Danke damit kann ich was anfangen 

Denke 1800mhz bei 900mv wenn stable dürfte bei 130 Watt Gpu Power rauskommen ergo 150-160 watt realverbrauch plus vram Oc dürfte kaum langsamer sein als Stock aber 50-60 Watt weniger mit 1750mhz realtakt. W3 ist ideal um Stabilität zu testen habe das Game leider nicht mehr auf der Platte aber Metro Exodus ist auch gut. So nun warten bis die Karte eintrudelt dürfte dauern schätze ich.


----------



## Elistaer (11. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Danke damit kann ich was anfangen
> 
> Denke 1800mhz bei 900mv wenn stable dürfte bei 130 Watt Gpu Power rauskommen ergo 150-160 watt realverbrauch plus vram Oc dürfte kaum langsamer sein als Stock aber 50-60 Watt weniger mit 1750mhz realtakt. W3 ist ideal um Stabilität zu testen habe das Game leider nicht mehr auf der Platte aber Metro Exodus ist auch gut. So nun warten bis die Karte eintrudelt dürfte dauern schätze ich.


Das kannst du aber so nicht vergleichen da bei AMD der VRam Controller in der GPU sitzt ergo der Verbrauch immer höher ist als bei NVIDIA. Dazu hat Igor auch mal ein sehr gutes Video gemacht wo er die Unterschiede vergleicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> OK weil der 271 nicht mehr zu bekommen ist und der neue 272er genauso teuer ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Hab Sie gefragt. Sie sagte bei Otto hätte Sie den bestellt.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (11. April 2020)

dürfte bei 130 Watt Gpu Power rauskommen ergo 150-160 watt realverbrauch.

lies genau sagte ich doch.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. April 2020)

Bildschirm 32 Zoll Philips 4K - Modell 328E1CA
nun gekauft.

398 Euro und mal schauen was geht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. April 2020)

@Evagsüchtiger
Ist noch zu bekommen 
MSI LED-Monitor (2560x1440, WQHD, 1 ms Reaktionszeit, 144Hz) >>MAG271CQR-003DE<< online kaufen | OTTO
Ist lediglich nicht bei den Preissuchmaschinen gelistet.
Hab den übrigens auch schon mal hier gehabt, gehört nem Kollegen von mir. Schöner Monitor! Super Bild. Nicht unbedingt was für Leute die mit Ultralow Latency und 300 FPS CSGO zocken möchten, aber für Sachen wie RDR2 was du meines Wissens nach ja aktuell gerne zockst, hat der sicherlich ein Wahnsinns Bild.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> dürfte bei 130 Watt Gpu Power rauskommen ergo 150-160 watt realverbrauch.
> 
> lies genau sagte ich doch.



Echt?
Bei meiner 5700 stand zuletzt 63W GPU Power und 190W Asic Power maximal.


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @Evagsüchtiger
> Ist noch zu bekommen
> MSI LED-Monitor (2560x1440, WQHD, 1 ms Reaktionszeit, 144Hz) >>MAG271CQR-003DE<< online kaufen | OTTO
> Ist lediglich nicht bei den Preissuchmaschinen gelistet.
> Hab den übrigens auch schon mal hier gehabt, gehört nem Kollegen von mir. Schöner Monitor! Super Bild. Nicht unbedingt was für Leute die mit Ultralow Latency und 300 FPS CSGO zocken möchten, aber für Sachen wie RDR2 was du meines Wissens nach ja aktuell gerne zockst, hat der sicherlich ein Wahnsinns Bild.



Wenn man denn mit VA klarkommt und Freesync nicht rumzickt, kann das ein ordentlicher Monitor sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. April 2020)

> Wenn man denn mit VA klarkommt und Freesync nicht rumzickt, kann das ein ordentlicher Monitor sein.


Genau deshalb hab ich den Vergleich mit CSGO erwähnt. 
Ein VA Panel sieht wirklich wahnsinnig toll aus, die Kontraste, die Schwarzwerte, etc. Für sowas wie RDR2 ist das wohl fast das sinnvollste Panel. 
Ich komm damit halt aber nicht klar. Ich merke den Input Lag bei Shootern mit sehr hohen FPS Werten, wo wirklich jede Millisekunde zählz und selbst ein Ping von 80 ms zu 60 ms schon was ausmacht. 
Und ja, ein VA Panel kann durchaus mal 20 ms langsamer als ein sehr schnelles TN Panel sein.

Freesync hat bei mir aber noch nie rumgezickt, weder auf meinem Dell noch auf dem MSI Monitor, beide mit Navis+aktuellem Treiber getestet.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (11. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Bei meiner 5700 stand zuletzt 63W GPU Power und 190W Asic Power maximal.
> 
> 
> Wenn man denn mit VA klarkommt und Freesync nicht rumzickt, kann das ein ordentlicher Monitor sein.



?????


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2020)

Was verstehst du denn nicht?



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Und ja, ein VA Panel kann durchaus mal 20 ms langsamer als ein sehr schnelles TN Panel sein.


In dunklen Übergängen sind es wohl eher 30-40ms Reaktionszeit.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (11. April 2020)

Was du meinst damit. Die 60 Watt Gpu ist schon gewaltig undervolted wenn überhaupt möglich unter Betrieb.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2020)

Nein, da ist garnichts undervoltet.
Das ist das, was HWiNFO64 ausliest.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (11. April 2020)

Klar Stock 5700 so wenig gpu Power beim zocken.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2020)

Das ist nicht stock, das ist übertaktet.
Soll ich nen Foto machen, damit du es glaubst?


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (11. April 2020)

Es ist mir egal was wer für Einstellungen fährt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht stock, das ist übertaktet.
> Soll ich nen Foto machen, damit du es glaubst?



is halt die frage was HWInfo als "GPU Power" überhaupt angibt


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Es ist mir egal was wer für Einstellungen fährt.


Warum fragst du dann nach, was an Undervolting geht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interessant ist doch eh ASIC Power.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (11. April 2020)

Meine frage wurde schon längst beantwortet weis nicht was dein Problem ist. Cooles Bild. Bin jetzt Raus soviel Quatsch ist mir zu viel.


----------



## hks1981 (11. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Es ist mir egal was wer für Einstellungen fährt.



Dann bist du definitiv falsch hier im Forum. Wenn dich ein Austausch oder Erfahrungen mit anderen interessiert. Warum du überhaupt so sagen wir mal „rotzfrech“ im Forum unterwegs bist muss ja auch einen Grund haben aber zerstöre mit deiner Art und Laune nich anderen Usern die hier gern sich austauschen und helfen den Tag. 

Bleib fern bei schlechter Laune und wenn du Fragen hast oder Erfahrungen teilen willst und auch kompatibel für Community, bist du gerne eingeladen konstruktiv mitzumachen.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (11. April 2020)

Warum dann soll er nicht solchen Quatsch von sich geben, wie gesagt meine frage wurde beantwortet. Das ist das am meisten toxische Forum was ich jemals gesehen habe und das nur 2 tage nach dem anmelden. Wo bin ich Rotzfrech werde gleich wegen einer Frage  angemotzt und behauptet ich wäre ein Account von einem was weis ich. Ich habe mich sogar entschuldigt. Aber ich werde diesen Thread meiden das es auschliesslich hier so Toxisch ist wie du gerade wieder beweisen hast. Warum sollte mich seine Einstellung Interessieren? Das hätte meine frage nicht beantwortet was sie eh schon ist aber muss man ja 7 mal sagen hier. Also los hackt auf mich ein warum auch immer Kindergarten nur 14 Jährige hier jede Wette.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @Evagsüchtiger
> Ist noch zu bekommen
> MSI LED-Monitor (2560x1440, WQHD, 1 ms Reaktionszeit, 144Hz) >>MAG271CQR-003DE<< online kaufen | OTTO
> Ist lediglich nicht bei den Preissuchmaschinen gelistet.
> Hab den übrigens auch schon mal hier gehabt, gehört nem Kollegen von mir. Schöner Monitor! Super Bild. Nicht unbedingt was für Leute die mit Ultralow Latency und 300 FPS CSGO zocken möchten, aber für Sachen wie RDR2 was du meines Wissens nach ja aktuell gerne zockst, hat der sicherlich ein Wahnsinns Bild.


Jo ich hätte das neue Model genommen für den gleichen Preis [emoji4] aber OK seine Frau hat es ihm ja geschenkt.... Als Ostergeschenk natürlich sehr nice [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hks1981 (11. April 2020)

Es hackt hier keiner auf dich ein! Wenn du von anderen auf einen Doppelaccount beschuldigt wurdest okay aber das waren bestimmt nicht alle.

Komm einfach runter von deinem Aggrobaum und nimms mal ein wenig lockerer. Wenn dir z.B. Jom seine Werte zeigt ist es doch was tolles, du hast doch nach Spannungen usw. gefragt hier bekommst du mehr Infos und kannst damit bei dir Experimentieren.

Wenn du das Forum toxisch siehst, dann reagiere nicht auch toxisch drauf. Der Navi Thread hier ist von allen anderen Threads der mit Abstand, freundlichste, informativste Thread hier im Forum und ich lese hier gerne noch mit, obwohl ich gar keine Navi mehr habe aber es freut mich trotzdem wenn andere User sich helfen, unterstützen und nicht nur schauen wer den längsten hat! Und mal nebenbei würde ich wirklich gern wissen wo ich toxisch bin  Und zum Alter ich bin 38 Jahre jung ^^ lässt sich gut in meinem Namen erkennen ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Warum dann soll er nicht solchen Quatsch von sich geben, wie gesagt meine frage wurde beantwortet. Das ist das am meisten toxische Forum was ich jemals gesehen habe und das nur 2 tage nach dem anmelden. Wo bin ich Rotzfrech werde gleich wegen einer Frage  angemotzt und behauptet ich wäre ein Account von einem was weis ich. Ich habe mich sogar entschuldigt. Aber ich werde diesen Thread meiden das es auschliesslich hier so Toxisch ist wie du gerade wieder beweisen hast. Warum sollte mich seine Einstellung Interessieren? Das hätte meine frage nicht beantwortet was sie eh schon ist aber muss man ja 7 mal sagen hier. Also los hackt auf mich ein warum auch immer Kindergarten nur 14 Jährige hier jede Wette.


Warte mal..... Mmhh ich bin 42 Jahre jung..... Ich denke nicht das hier soviele 14 jährige rumhängen [emoji849] bleib mal ganz locker...... 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Es hackt hier keiner auf dich ein! Wenn du von anderen auf einen Doppelaccount beschuldigt wurdest okay aber das waren bestimmt nicht alle.
> 
> Komm einfach runter von deinem Aggrobaum und nimms mal ein wenig lockerer. Wenn dir z.B. Jom seine Werte zeigt ist es doch was tolles, du hast doch nach Spannungen usw. gefragt hier bekommst du mehr Infos und kannst damit bei dir Experimentieren.
> 
> Wenn du das Forum toxisch siehst, dann reagiere nicht auch toxisch drauf. Der Navi Thread hier ist von allen anderen Threads der mit Abstand, freundlichste, informativste Thread hier im Forum und ich lese hier gerne noch mit, obwohl ich gar keine Navi mehr habe aber es freut mich trotzdem wenn andere User sich helfen, unterstützen und nicht nur schauen wer den längsten hat! Und mal nebenbei würde ich wirklich gern wissen wo ich toxisch bin  Und zum Alter ich bin 38 Jahre jung ^^


Du bist sowas von toxisch [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo ich hätte das neue Model genommen für den gleichen Preis [emoji4] aber OK seine Frau hat es ihm ja geschenkt.... Als Ostergeschenk natürlich sehr nice [emoji3577]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Das neue Model soll eben nicht so gut sein. Gibt ein forum thread bei cb. Da gibt's einen der hat zwei von der nachfolge Generation mit meinem verglichen. Er kommt zu einem sehr negativen Ergebnis von den neuen.

Edit: wieder einer mehr auf meiner ignore list...


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Warum dann soll er nicht solchen Quatsch von sich geben, wie gesagt meine frage wurde beantwortet. Das ist das am meisten toxische Forum was ich jemals gesehen habe und das nur 2 tage nach dem anmelden. Wo bin ich Rotzfrech werde gleich wegen einer Frage  angemotzt und behauptet ich wäre ein Account von einem was weis ich. Ich habe mich sogar entschuldigt. Aber ich werde diesen Thread meiden das es auschliesslich hier so Toxisch ist wie du gerade wieder beweisen hast. Warum sollte mich seine Einstellung Interessieren? Das hätte meine frage nicht beantwortet was sie eh schon ist aber muss man ja 7 mal sagen hier. Also los hackt auf mich ein warum auch immer Kindergarten nur 14 Jährige hier jede Wette.


Hks ist offensichtlich 38 und von Evgasüchtiger, Gurdi und sogar den meisten anderen hier weiß man schon von Frau+Kinder, ich bezweifle stark, dass das mit 14 Jahren möglich ist, es sei denn man gehört zu irgendeiner RTL Reality TV Show. 
Ich bin mit meinen 24 Jahren wahrscheinlich einer der jüngsten hier.


----------



## IDome (11. April 2020)

Lese hier meist nur mit oder stelle ein paar Fragen. Find den Thread aber ebenfalls nicht sonderlich toxisch. Beim nebenbei gesagt 30.. Also auch etwas über 14


----------



## EyRaptor (11. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hks ist offensichtlich 38 und von Evgasüchtiger, Gurdi und sogar den meisten anderen hier weiß man schon von Frau+Kinder, ich bezweifle stark, dass das mit 14 Jahren möglich ist, es sei denn man gehört zu irgendeiner RTL Reality TV Show.
> Ich bin mit meinen 24 Jahren wahrscheinlich einer der jüngsten hier.



HA  
also da kann ich dich mit 23 um ein Jahr unterbieten.


----------



## TJW65 (11. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinen 24 Jahren wahrscheinlich_ einer der _ jüngsten hier.



Sicherlich, ich möchte aber mal beinahe behaupten das wäre dann meine Rolle hier im Forum mit demnächst 17 Jahren. 

Edit: wobei ich jedoch anmerken muss, dass ich jene Altersdebatten zumeist recht anstrengend finde. 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Gurdi (11. April 2020)

Nu fühl ich mich alt


----------



## TJW65 (12. April 2020)

Muss du nicht,
dafür hattest du bereits mehr Praxiserfahrung in dieser Sache... moment... Leben! So nennt sich das. 

MFG 
TJW65


----------



## hks1981 (12. April 2020)

Ist ja ne richtige Seniorengruppe hier


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2020)

Ihr alten Säcke.


----------



## Ericius161 (12. April 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Boah, Fehler gefunden...


Ich raffs nicht, nun sind die Temps wieder deutlich höher als die letzten zwei Tage, bei den gleichen Games und Einstellungen im Treiber.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2020)

Bei gleicher Zimmertemperatur?


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. April 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich raffs nicht, nun sind die Temps wieder deutlich höher als die letzten zwei Tage, bei den gleichen Games und Einstellungen im Treiber.



Könnte gut sein bei mir wars jetzt auch die Tage wärmer, normalerweise habe ich 16°C im Zimmer und die letzten Tage krieg ich das Zimmer nicht unter 20°C das kann schon einiges ausmachen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. April 2020)

> Ist ja ne richtige Seniorengruppe hier





JoM79 schrieb:


> Ihr alten Säcke.


Man ist immer nur so alt wie man sich fühlt! 
Ich hab bspw. letztens erfahren, dass eine Arbeitskollegin 60 geworden ist. Ich lüge nicht, aber ich dachte bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, die wäre höchstens 40. 
Keine Ahnung wie die das geschafft hat, weil um 20 Jahre verschätzen ist ja einiges, aber sie meinte sie fühlt sich auch wie 40


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (12. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Man ist immer nur so alt wie man sich fühlt!
> Ich hab bspw. letztens erfahren, dass eine Arbeitskollegin 60 geworden ist. Ich lüge nicht, aber ich dachte bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, die wäre höchstens 40.
> Keine Ahnung wie die das geschafft hat, weil um 20 Jahre verschätzen ist ja einiges, aber sie meinte sie fühlt sich auch wie 40


 dann bin ich 60.... aber das kann auch daran liegen das ich zur Zeit jede freie Minute nutze um einen Sichtschutzzaun aufzustellen.  Der Betonmischer ist im dauerbetrieb 

Das merkt man abends in den Knochen


----------



## Stern1710 (12. April 2020)

Ich fürchte, ich bin mit meiner RX 5700 XT in das leider schon bekannte VRAM-Takt Problem bei Multi-Monitoring gelaufen. Hab zwei FHD-Schirme (27 Zöller), einer läuft mit 72 Hertz, der Andere mit 144 Hertz. Leider taktet damit der VRAM nicht mehr herunter, sondern die vollen 1750 MHz liegen an. Bei beiden Monitoren ist FreeSync aktiviert. Hat da jemand eine Idee, ob man den Treiber überreden kann, die Karte doch etwas herunterzutakten?


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. April 2020)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, ich bin mit meiner RX 5700 XT in das leider schon bekannte VRAM-Takt Problem bei Multi-Monitoring gelaufen. Hab zwei FHD-Schirme (27 Zöller), einer läuft mit 72 Hertz, der Andere mit 144 Hertz. Leider taktet damit der VRAM nicht mehr herunter, sondern die vollen 1750 MHz liegen an. Bei beiden Monitoren ist FreeSync aktiviert. Hat da jemand eine Idee, ob man den Treiber überreden kann, die Karte doch etwas herunterzutakten?



Aktuell nein, nicht wirklich. 
Höchstens mal versuchen, den 144Hz Monitor mit weniger als 144Hz zu betreiben, bspw. 120. Könnte evtl helfen. 
Bezweifle aber, dass das sehr viel bringt, unterschiedliche Refresh Raten können auch zu Problemen führen abseits vom VRAM.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (12. April 2020)

Nein gibt keinen funktionierenden allgemeingültigen Workaround. Habe meins nur umgangen mit der iGPU vom i7.


----------



## Stern1710 (12. April 2020)

Danke auch beiden.
Ich betreibe die Monitore aktuell "einfach" auf 60/72 Hertz, hat die Probleme aktuell gelöst. Da ich momentan sowieso leider fast nichts am PC zocke, ist es mir fürs Erste auch mal egaler, muss halt bei Bedarf mal manuell umschalten. Die Switch freut sich dafür über Spielebereitschaft meinerseits


----------



## Elistaer (12. April 2020)

Stern1710 schrieb:


> Danke auch beiden.
> Ich betreibe die Monitore aktuell "einfach" auf 60/72 Hertz, hat die Probleme aktuell gelöst. Da ich momentan sowieso leider fast nichts am PC zocke, ist es mir fürs Erste auch mal egaler, muss halt bei Bedarf mal manuell umschalten. Die Switch freut sich dafür über Spielebereitschaft meinerseits


Ich muss bei meiner Navi mal schauen meine aber auch die ist dauerhaft auf 1600 - 1800 MHz stört mich nicht weiter der Unterschied beim Stromverbrauch ist geringer wie dauerhaft voller GPU Takt.

Ich muss jetzt erst mal bei War Thunder die Grafik Settings durch gehen finde keinen FOV slider und das flackern nervt auf dauer obwohl es viel zum Spiel beiträgt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ericius161 (12. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei gleicher Zimmertemperatur?



Ja. ungefähr. Jedenfalls nicht die 20 Grad Unterschied, die die Grafikkarte zeigt.


----------



## vega_56 (12. April 2020)

Was mir die Tage beim Superposition zugucken auffiel, wie stark bei Linux mit neuem Kernel die Punktzahl ansteigt. Das dürfte vor allem am Treiber liegen? 19.3.5 vs 20.0.4
Wenn ich mir so die Temperaturen anschaue, boostet die Karte wohl etwas höher oder?


----------



## Gurdi (12. April 2020)

vega_56 schrieb:


> Was mir die Tage beim Superposition zugucken auffiel, wie stark bei Linux mit neuem Kernel die Punktzahl ansteigt. Das dürfte vor allem am Treiber liegen? 19.3.5 vs 20.0.4
> Wenn ich mir so die Temperaturen anschaue, boostet die Karte wohl etwas höher oder?



Ja sieht nach deutlich besserer Auslastung aus.


----------



## LordEliteX (12. April 2020)

Kann mir jemand erklären warum das Warzone die Karte zu 100% auslastet aber sich "nur" 140 Watt genehmigt statt den eingestellten 180?
Bei anderen Games ist alles normal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (12. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären warum das Warzone die Karte zu 100% auslastet aber sich "nur" 140 Watt genehmigt statt den eingestellten 180?
> Bei anderen Games ist alles normal.
> 
> 
> ...



Vsync aktiv? Oder einen FPS Limiter?


----------



## LordEliteX (12. April 2020)

Fps Limit ist bei 143 Fps wegen FreeSync.
Vsync ist aus. 
Aber auch ohne Limiter keine Besserung. Die Fps sind sonst bei 120-140.


----------



## JoM79 (12. April 2020)

Verstehe das Problem nicht.
Du hast die benötigte Leistung und die Karte verbraucht dabei nicht viel.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. April 2020)

Das Problem ist das die Karte sonst 120 - 140 fps liefert. Jetzt sinds 60-70 und das powerlimit wird auch nicht erreicht.

Deswegen find ich es so komisch das die karte nur 130 - 140 Watt brauch.

Monitor ist auf 144hz, Vsync ist aus, fps Limit auf 143 aber auch ohne getestet. Andere games nutzen das powerlimit aus sofern ich nicht im fps limit hänge wie in WOT.

Könnte auch an der beta liegen von warzone vielleicht.


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2020)

Hat das Spiel in der Radeon Software nen eigenes Leistungsprofil?
Hast du das Problem schon immer oder erst seit neustem, neuer Treiber evtl.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. April 2020)

> Könnte auch an der beta liegen von warzone vielleicht.


Nein. 67 FPS sind eindeutig zu wenig. Vor allem weil man ja sieht, dass die Karte ganz normal hoch taktet, da müsste eigentlich mehr bei rumkommen als 67 FPS. 
Ich zocke auch Warzone auf maximalen Einstellungen mit meiner XT und meine FPS fallen eigentlich nie unter 90. 
Schließt natürlich nicht aus, das es keine Bugs gibt. Ich würde als erstes mal Ingame die Shader neu installieren, das hat bei mir schon das ein oder andere mal geholfen irgendwelche Fehler zu beheben.
Die Option findest du in den Einstellungen unter Grafik irgendwo.

Btw. unabhängig von deinem Problem: Das FPS Limit solltest du auf 140 einstellen. Ich hab das mit einem externen Programm gemessen und CoD hat ein Offset auf den FPS Werten von guten 3 FPS, das heißt mit nem Limit von 143 kannst du effektiv auf 146 kommen. Was schon wieder Tearing verursachen würde. Benutz auf jeden Fall den Ingame Limiter auf 140.

@Alle anderen CoD Spieler, habt ihr seit dem letzten Patch auch bei der Lobby Suche immer ein Standbild von locker 5 Sekunden nachdem eine Lobby gefunden wurde? Also im Menü? Das war vor Season 3 nicht so.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. April 2020)

Wollte jetzt mal ein kleines Rewiev zum neuen Monitor geben.
Bild sieht im Vergleich zu meinen IPS nicht großartig anders aus. Jedoch merkt man sofort den erhöhten Kontrast. Hier ist schwarz fast wie bei meinen plasma TV schwarz. Sehr gut.  Schlieren kann ich bei schnellen Bewegungen nicht sehen. Overdrive ist auf normal. Fast sehe ich sofort dieses unnatürliche Überschwingen, was wie ein Überschärfen aussieht. Freesync ist ein Segen! Die Optik und das gebogene panel von 1800R find ich sehr geil. Die LED Beleuchtung auf der Rückseite ist sehr dezent und stört nicht. 
Anstatt den zwei Monitoren zuvor steht der neue jetzt allein. Das dark base 700 steht jetzt daneben auf dem Tisch. 

Den alten 24 FHD Benq werde ich jetzt verscheuern. Den 27 QHD IPS nehme ich mit zur Arbeit. 
Ich bin zufrieden.

EDIT: BB nehme hat mein Monitor kaum. Ich sehe ein paar ganz schwache lichthöfe. Aber stört überhaupt nicht. Auch keine Toten Pixel zu sehen. Wegen ghosting schaue ich mal heute.


----------



## hks1981 (13. April 2020)

Wenn dein Moni gegen die Wand steht, schalte die Hintergrundbeleuchtung aus. Ich habe auch einen Moni mit Beleuchtung hinten aber da er an der Wand steht sehe ich davon nichts. Spart auch ein paar Watt und man merkt es ja sowieso nicht


----------



## ATIR290 (13. April 2020)

Nun, komme auch von S-IPS und gehe auf VA, 27 Zoll auf jetzt 32 Zoll Curved 1500R
Jedoch von Ultra HD auf Ultra HD mit Nun VA Panel und FreeSync gering 48 bis 60
Hoffe ich komme auf mind. 35 runter.


----------



## hks1981 (13. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, komme auch von S-IPS und gehe auf VA, 27 Zoll auf jetzt 32 Zoll Curved 1500R
> Jedoch von Ultra HD auf Ultra HD mit Nun VA Panel und FreeSync gering 48 bis 60
> Hoffe ich komme auf mind. 35 runter.



Jetzt kaufst da wirklich diesen Phillips Monitor? Das ist doch pure Geldverschwendung. Da würde ich warten auf die neuen Karten. Aber gut, das ist ja nix neues bei dir, zuerst hier fragen was man von dem und dem hält und dann kaufst ja trotzdem was du vorher zeigtest auch wenn man dir sagt das dies nicht zu empfehlen ist ^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Wollte jetzt mal ein kleines Rewiev zum neuen Monitor geben.
> Bild sieht im Vergleich zu meinen IPS nicht großartig anders aus. Jedoch merkt man sofort den erhöhten Kontrast. Hier ist schwarz fast wie bei meinen plasma TV schwarz. Sehr gut.  Schlieren kann ich bei schnellen Bewegungen nicht sehen. Overdrive ist auf normal. Fast sehe ich sofort dieses unnatürliche Überschwingen, was wie ein Überschärfen aussieht. Freesync ist ein Segen! Die Optik und das gebogene panel von 1800R find ich sehr geil. Die LED Beleuchtung auf der Rückseite ist sehr dezent und stört nicht.
> Anstatt den zwei Monitoren zuvor steht der neue jetzt allein. Das dark base 700 steht jetzt daneben auf dem Tisch.
> 
> ...


Schick mal ein Foto [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, komme auch von S-IPS und gehe auf VA, 27 Zoll auf jetzt 32 Zoll Curved 1500R
> Jedoch von Ultra HD auf Ultra HD mit Nun VA Panel und FreeSync gering 48 bis 60
> Hoffe ich komme auf mind. 35 runter.


What [emoji848][emoji15]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (13. April 2020)

Da im Bekanntenkreis niemand einen 32 Curved mit U-HD besitzt will ich mir dies mal gerne testen
bei Nichtgefallen oder bei zu Geringer Range wird verkauft für 100-er weniger.
Zurücksenden ist Nicht Meins, aber austesten will ich dies bitte selbst da immer individuell.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat das Spiel in der Radeon Software nen eigenes Leistungsprofil?
> Hast du das Problem schon immer oder erst seit neustem, neuer Treiber evtl.



Das Problem habe ich seit gestern. Es gab am Tag davor einen mini Patch bei Cod. Ob es daran liegt weiß ich aber nicht. 
Habe aktuell keine Profile für Spiele. Profil ist auf Standard und sonst habe ich nur FreeSync an. 

Treiber ist bei mir noch der 20.2.2, habe eigentlich auch vor erstmal bei dem zu bleiben weil ich dort keine Probleme mit Abstürzen und co. habe außer halt Cod jetzt.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nein. 67 FPS sind eindeutig zu wenig. Vor allem weil man ja sieht, dass die Karte ganz normal hoch taktet, da müsste eigentlich mehr bei rumkommen als 67 FPS.
> Ich zocke auch Warzone auf maximalen Einstellungen mit meiner XT und meine FPS fallen eigentlich nie unter 90.
> Schließt natürlich nicht aus, das es keine Bugs gibt. Ich würde als erstes mal Ingame die Shader neu installieren, das hat bei mir schon das ein oder andere mal geholfen irgendwelche Fehler zu beheben.
> Die Option findest du in den Einstellungen unter Grafik irgendwo.
> ...



Shader hatte ich auch schon in Verdacht und habe die mal neu laden lassen. Hatte leider nichts gebracht. :/
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Limiter, werde ich sofern das Game wieder läuft so einstellen. Und das mit dem Standbild habe ich auch


----------



## Da_Obst (13. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Treiber ist bei mir noch der 20.2.2, habe eigentlich auch vor erstmal bei dem zu bleiben weil ich dort keine Probleme mit Abstürzen und co. habe außer halt Cod jetzt.



Bitte verzeih meine Ausdrucksweise, aber das Warzone ist einfach nur ein Sauhaufen. Das Spiel macht bei so vielen Leuten Probleme, das ist einfach nimmer feierlich. Fast so schlimm wie NFS Heat oder Borderlands 3 zu Release. 
Ich hab es zum Testen auf der Platte und bei mir rennt es erst seit 20.4.1 halbwegs ordentlich. Musste dafür aber den Wert des "VideoMemoryScale" runtersetzen: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...lung/565954-kleines-upgrade.html#post10274101 

Mit dem aktuellsten Radeon- und Chipsatz-Treiber hab ich jetzt auch eine recht gute Spiele-Performance. Notwendig dafür war aber das deaktivieren von ULPS, HPET, WinDynamicTick, RadeonOverlay, WinFastBoot, PCIe-Powersaving und das manuelle festlegen der PCIe-Slot Geschwindigkeit auf 3.0-Standard. 

Edit: Da fällt mir grad ein, das Warzone läuft ja auch mit DX12, oder? Eventuell bringt's da auch was dem Win10 CFG eine Ausnahme dafür zu verpassen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. April 2020)

> Treiber ist bei mir noch der 20.2.2, habe eigentlich auch vor erstmal  bei dem zu bleiben weil ich dort keine Probleme mit Abstürzen und co.  habe außer halt Cod jetzt.


Zieh dir den neuesten. Die neueren laufen alle genauso gut wie der 20.2.2, glaub mir. Wenn nicht sogar besser. Seit 20.3.x kannst du bisher ohne Bedenken updaten.


> Bitte verzeih meine Ausdrucksweise, aber das Warzone ist einfach nur ein Sauhaufen.


Das ist leider wahr...


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (13. April 2020)

Warzone läuft auf meine Nv Karte auch bescheiden plus abstürze.Liegt am Game.


----------



## LordEliteX (13. April 2020)

Ich werde mal den Chipsatz sowie Graka Treiber auf den neuesten Stand bringen und mal schauen wie es dann ist. 
Vor 2 Tagen lief halt noch alles normal 

Ich denke es liegt einfach am unfertigen Spiel


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (13. April 2020)

YouTube

Neues Video Borderlands 3 ist die Navi 37% schneller hat mich gewundert hat mit Treiber Updates anscheinend 8% dazugelegt. Tolle Videos in Zeiten der Corona Langeweile


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schick mal ein Foto [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Hier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hks1981 (13. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso hat man so viele  Bleistiftspitzer


----------



## Sirthegoat (13. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Zieh dir den neuesten. Die neueren laufen alle genauso gut wie der 20.2.2, glaub mir. Wenn nicht sogar besser. Seit 20.3.x kannst du bisher ohne Bedenken updaten.
> 
> Das ist leider wahr...



Ich habe gehört das bei neuen Treibern der Wattman wieder rumspackt, Temperaturen teilweise nicht richtig ausgelesen werden, alte Profile nicht mehr funktionieren weil der Treiber dann abstürzt und mehr Spannung braucht? Ist das alles behoben, bin nämlich auch noch auf 20.2.2?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wieso hat man so viele  Bleistiftspitzer



Frag meine beiden Terrorerbsen


----------



## Elistaer (13. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Frag meine beiden Terrorerbsen


Die können das doch selbst machen. [emoji28]

Ich las im Restaurant immer die Kinder anspitzen da habe ich mehr fertig als wenn ich das neben dem Alltag machen würde. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nice, [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wieso hat man so viele  Bleistiftspitzer


Wo du so drauf achtest [emoji3][emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordEliteX (14. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das bei neuen Treibern der Wattman wieder rumspackt, Temperaturen teilweise nicht richtig ausgelesen werden, alte Profile nicht mehr funktionieren weil der Treiber dann abstürzt und mehr Spannung braucht? Ist das alles behoben, bin nämlich auch noch auf 20.2.2?



Also ich musste die Spannung von 1064mV auf 1070mV erhöhen. Der Rest passte bis jetzt. Alte Profile funktionieren bei mir.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. April 2020)

Also ich musste zuletzt auch wieder höher stellen, nachdem der Treiber bei KCD abgestürzt ist.
Desweiteren läd er nicht mehr die Wattman Profile richtig, und die Sensorausgaben sind auch Blödsinn.
Da ich vorher nie mit Blackscreens Probleme hatte, bleibt es dabei. Der 19.12.3 war und ist der beste Treiber aus meiner Perspektive. Bin nur zu faul um ihn wieder zu installieren.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das bei neuen Treibern der Wattman wieder rumspackt, Temperaturen teilweise nicht richtig ausgelesen werden, alte Profile nicht mehr funktionieren weil der Treiber dann abstürzt und mehr Spannung braucht? Ist das alles behoben, bin nämlich auch noch auf 20.2.2?


Ich hab davon nichts. Der 20.4.1 und der davor laufen bei mir absolut perfekt. Bis auf die immer noch nicht richtig funktionierende Custom Lüfterkurve, gibt es rein gar nichts was ich bemängeln könnte. Aber das Problem exisitiert ja seit Release. UV läuft stabiler als je zuvor. Hatte hier irgendwo vor 10-20 Seiten mal einen Vergleich gepostet mit den UV Settings.
Zuvor lief meine Karte mit 1946MHz @ 1056mV und selbst wenn ich nur 4 MHz hoch gegangen bin hab ich sofort n Blackscreen bekommen. 
Seit 20.2.2 laufen einfach 1975MHz @ 1050mV, also mehr Takt, weniger Spannung, absolut stabil ich hab noch keinen einzigen Blackscreen gehabt seit Wochen. 
Also nein, das alte Profile nicht mehr laufen stimmt bei mir jedenfalls nicht, eher genau das Gegenteil, es läuft alles deutlich stabiler.

Ich hab auch sonst keine Probleme mit höheren Temperaturen, falsch ausgelesene Temps, nicht geladene Profile oder sonst was. Nichts 
Ich kann also nur gutes berichten. Allerdings wenn man keine Probleme hat mit dem 20.2.2 und alles super läuft, kann man natürlich auch auf dem bleiben. Nur bei dem Kollegen mit Warzone lief ja eben nicht alles bestens, daher riet ich zum Update.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. April 2020)

Puuuhhh hab gestern mal Cod WZ angetestet... Man die Grafik sieht ja aus wie vor 10 Jahren... Hab auf 1440p und alles auf max Details ausser Bewegungs und Waffenunschärfe auf aus.... Weil dieses verschwimmen hasse ich[emoji16] in game zwischen 120 und 250 fps [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Strokekilla (14. April 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das bei neuen Treibern der Wattman wieder rumspackt, Temperaturen teilweise nicht richtig ausgelesen werden, alte Profile nicht mehr funktionieren weil der Treiber dann abstürzt und mehr Spannung braucht? Ist das alles behoben, bin nämlich auch noch auf 20.2.2?



Zum Wattman kann ich nichts dazu sagen aber 20.4.x hat bei mit zun den klassischen "freeze" geführt. Und zwar:
- beim beenden von y.t.-Videos (kurzeitige Abhilfe war das minimieren statt schliessen des Browserfensters)
- beim öffnen von Email-Grafiken
- In Game beim MetroExodus(DX12, ca. viertelstündlich)

Das einzige aktive Profil war die Chillfunktion von 55-60fps und eine etwas angenehmere Farbtemperatur.
Ich bin wieder zurück auf 20.2.x und Metro läuft wieder.

Als Ursache könnte ich mir die Treiberinstallation vorstellen. Quasi das 20.4.x einfach über 20.2.x "drübergebügelt" wurde, sprich durch den AMD Installationsprozess verursacht wurde.

Das Tool DDU wird wohl bei mir zur Standardanwendung werden.


----------



## Da_Obst (14. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Puuuhhh hab gestern mal Cod WZ angetestet... Man die Grafik sieht ja aus wie vor 10 Jahren... Hab auf 1440p und alles auf max Details ausser Bewegungs und Waffenunschärfe auf aus.... Weil dieses verschwimmen hasse ich[emoji16] in game zwischen 120 und 250 fps [emoji23]



Als Augenweide würd ich das Warzone auch nicht bezeichnen. Aber Hauptsache es läuft gut, dürfte bei einem BR-Shooter ja das wichtigste sein. 



Strokekilla schrieb:


> Als Ursache könnte ich mir die Treiberinstallation vorstellen. Quasi das 20.4.x einfach über 20.2.x "drübergebügelt" wurde, sprich durch den AMD Installationsprozess verursacht wurde.
> 
> Das Tool DDU wird wohl bei mir zur Standardanwendung werden.



Reicht es bei dir nicht wenn du den alten Treiber "normal" deinstallierst / neu startest / den neuen Treiber installierst? 
Ich würd zumindest mal probieren beim üblichen Weg zu bleiben (oder im absoluten Worstcase das AMD Cleanup Tool verwenden) bevor ich ein Drittanbieter-Programm auf die Win-Registry loslasse.


----------



## LordEliteX (14. April 2020)

Also ich bin wieder auf 20.2.2 gegangen.
Problem war das ich gestern 3 Crashes hatte, dazu noch einen netten Bluescreen. 
FH4 ist nach 3 min gecrasht dann kam das "tolle" Cod und dann noch Raft. 

Alles Spiele die vorher normal liefen bis auf das Cod auf einmal.

Also die Treiber sind mir immer noch ein Rätsel. Bei einigen läuft 20.4.X besser bei anderen der 20.2.2 und manche sind ja sogar noch auf 19.2.X.


----------



## Strokekilla (14. April 2020)

@ Da_Obst:

Nur!! im Problem- bzw. Zweifelsfall würde ich eine richtige "Erst-Inbetriebnahme" vorziehen.
Also blanke Neuinstallation ohne Übernahme der Einstellungen. Hier war es ein Problemfall.

Das Cleanup Tool von AMD habe ich noch nicht verwendet. Muss ich mal testen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. April 2020)

interessant

https://twitter.com/GPUsAreMagic/status/1246099430492774400


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Puuuhhh hab gestern mal Cod WZ angetestet... Man die Grafik sieht ja aus wie vor 10 Jahren... Hab auf 1440p und alles auf max Details ausser Bewegungs und Waffenunschärfe auf aus.... Weil dieses verschwimmen hasse ich[emoji16] in game zwischen 120 und 250 fps [emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


250 FPS!? Mit der Navi? in Warzone? Auf max Details?
Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Warzone läuft bei mir mit recht konstanten ~100 FPS auf max Details in 1440p. Ich glaube kaum, dass du auf irgendeine mysteriöse Art und Weise doppelt so viel Leistung hast wie ich  Wenn doch würd ich mal gerne einen Screenshot sehen.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (14. April 2020)

Macht da die Cpu überhaupt mit bei wie vielen spielern 100?!(kenne mich nicht aus da ich sowas nicht spiele). Denke du bist früher im Cpu Limt als das du 250 fps hast.


----------



## Da_Obst (14. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> 250 FPS!? Mit der Navi? in Warzone? Auf max Details?
> Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Warzone läuft bei mir mit recht konstanten ~100 FPS auf max Details in 1440p. Ich glaube kaum, dass du auf irgendeine mysteriöse Art und Weise doppelt so viel Leistung hast wie ich  Wenn doch würd ich mal gerne einen Screenshot sehen.



Ist bei mir ähnlich. Vielleicht ist die Auflösungs-Skala noch auf 50%? ^^
Bei mir war das so eingestellt nachdem ich das Spiel zum ersten Mal gestartet habe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Macht da die Cpu überhaupt mit bei wie vielen spielern 100?!(kenne mich nicht aus da ich sowas nicht spiele). Denke du bist früher im Cpu Limt als das du 250 fps hast.



Ein 3700X sollte ~90fps stabil halten können. Average wird schon viel mehr drinnen sein, kommt halt drauf an wo man hinguckt und was abgeht. 
Call of Duty: Warzone im Benchmark - ComputerBase

Edit: Die Bilder waren gar arg klein...


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (14. April 2020)

Man sieht das Übel aus wie ein Ps3 spiel ala Resistance.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> 250 FPS!? Mit der Navi? in Warzone? Auf max Details?
> Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. Warzone läuft bei mir mit recht konstanten ~100 FPS auf max Details in 1440p. Ich glaube kaum, dass du auf irgendeine mysteriöse Art und Weise doppelt so viel Leistung hast wie ich  Wenn doch würd ich mal gerne einen Screenshot sehen.


Ich hab gestern nur mal angetestet.. Die 200+waren im Training... Schau nachher mal nochmal genau 
Im BR immer über 120fps wenn ich mal drauf geschaut habe...uch guck nachher mal 
Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (14. April 2020)

Ich holle mir erstmal Division mit dicht gerade für 40€ im sale noch bis 17.04. Da habe ich ein Spiel zum Benchen. Btw es gibt sogar noch zumindest bei mir durch Epic ein 10€ Gutschein statt 40.19 nur 30.19 gezahlt. Für alle die das Spiel nicht besitzen sicher sehr gute Investition. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. April 2020)

so jetzt aber  Nun sieht WZ auch schon bisl besser aus.....er hatte meine Grafikeinstellungen wohl nicht ganz übernommen...er hatte beim start auch 2x die Shader Packs neuinstalliert. Nun läuf es geschmeidig zwischen 90 und 140fps. So ca 115 fps im Durschnitt würde ich sagen. Unter 100fps war ich selten und unter 90fps habe ich nicht gesehen. Nun wird die Karte auch richtig aufgeheizt Alles auf Max Details ausser Bewegungsunschärf Gedöns und naturlich 1440p.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. April 2020)

> Ist bei mir ähnlich. Vielleicht ist die Auflösungs-Skala noch auf 50%? ^^
> Bei mir war das so eingestellt nachdem ich das Spiel zum ersten Mal gestartet habe...


Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Also die 195 FPS auf deinem zweiten Screen sind mit 50% Render Skalierung?


> so jetzt aber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jap jetzt siehts so aus wie bei mir auch 


> Man sieht das Übel aus wie ein Ps3 spiel ala Resistance.


Bei CoD gehts auch nicht um Grafik. Das Spiel muss nicht toll aussehen um Spaß zu machen. Beispiel, CSGO sieht aus wie Müll, zocken trotzdem Millionen Leute. Black Ops 2 ist meiner Meinung nach das beste CoD aller Zeiten und sieht nach Müll aus, macht trotzdem Spaß. Das sind Spiele die keine tolle Grafik unbedingt brauchen weil eben das Gameplay im Vordergrund steht und keine Rollenspiele wo man tolle Szenen erleben möchte, wie z.b. in RDR2
Gibt genügend Spieler die in CoD ihre Grafik sogar extra ganz niedrig stellen um noch mehr FPS zu haben. Die Grafik interessiert einfach relativ wenig bei CoD.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

Kurze frage meine Navi kommt morgen an, habe gesehen AMD hat neue Chipsatztreiber sollte ich diese Installieren vorher? System läuft eigentlich ohne Probleme.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Also die 195 FPS auf deinem zweiten Screen sind mit 50% Render Skalierung?
> 
> Jap jetzt siehts so aus wie bei mir auch
> 
> ...


Das stimmt aber trotzdem können sie schon bisl an die Grafik machen [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (15. April 2020)

Nur mal so aus Interesse, wenn ihr z.B. den SP4kO laufen lasst, wie sieht's dann bei euch mit der GPU-Auslastung aus?
Ich lote gerade aus was meine Karte min. für 2050MHz braucht, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Auslastung während dem Bench immer wieder mal auf 88-90% abfällt und dann wieder auf 98-99% raufklettert. 
Bei den ~50/60fps sollte ich ja nicht in ein CPU-Limit fallen. Ist das normal? Mir kommt das komisch vor... 



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Also die 195 FPS auf deinem zweiten Screen sind mit 50% Render Skalierung?



Ja genau. 
Sämtliche Einstellungen sind auf Anschlag, bis auf Bewegungsunschärfe. Im ersten Bild mit 100% und im zweiten Bild mit den 50% Render-Skalierung. 
Mein 17X hat halt schon Probleme die ~100fps stabil zu halten und knickt immer wieder auf ~60fps ein. 



Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Kurze frage meine Navi kommt morgen an, habe gesehen AMD hat neue Chipsatztreiber sollte ich diese Installieren vorher? System läuft eigentlich ohne Probleme.



Im Changelog steht recht allgemein drinnen, dass die Stabilität/Performance verbessert wurde. 
Wenn du willst kannst ihn installieren, bei mir läuft der auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

Lässt sich nicht Installieren da Failed.


----------



## Da_Obst (15. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Lässt sich nicht Installieren da Failed.



Probier mal ob das hilft: Error 1316 when installing chipset drivers | Community


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

Geht trotzdem nicht aber Danke. Scheint mir nicht gutes zu ahnen wenn nicht mal solcher treiber funktionieren.


----------



## Da_Obst (15. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Geht trotzdem nicht aber Danke. Scheint mir nicht gutes zu ahnen wenn nicht mal solcher treiber funktionieren.



Hm, der Installer scheint wohl immer noch Probleme zu machen. Das Treiberpaket ansich funktioniert aber wie es soll, wenn man es denn installiert bekommt. 
Du könntest auch versuchen die Installation via Kommandozeile auszuführen. Dafür solltest du zuerst mal den aktuellen Treiber deinstallieren und dann den "AMD" Ordner auf C:\ löschen. 
Dann entpackst du den aktuellen Installer "AMD_Chipset_Software.exe" aus der "amd_software_2.04.04.111.zip" in dein C:\-Verzeichnis. 
Anschließend die Kommandozeile als Admin ausführen und mit "cd C:\" in das Verzeichnis wechseln in dem sich die Installer.exe nun befindet. 
Jetzt solltest du mit "START /WAIT "" ./AMD_Chipset_Software.exe /S" die Installation ausführen lassen können. Der Vorgang ist "silent", gibt also keine Rückmeldung. 
Ob die Treiber ordnungsgemäß eingespielt wurden musst du dann mit dem Geräte-Manager überprüfen.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

Habe es jetzt im Safe Mode installiert das ging. Obs der Registry gefällt weis ich nicht.


----------



## TJW65 (15. April 2020)

Mir ist bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen das "Big Navi" Navi 21 & Navi 22 heißen werden.
Ist die Info neu, oder bin ich da spät dran? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder sind das die Karten in Richtung 5600XT?
Bin gerade etwas verwirrt.
MFG
TJW65


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

So gerade angekommen.... Später mal aufbauen [emoji3577] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Mir ist bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen das "Big Navi" Navi 21 & Navi 22 heißen werden.
> Ist die Info neu, oder bin ich da spät dran?
> 
> 
> ...



Rdna 2 - 20 ergibt sinn


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. April 2020)

Hab grade mal in die Bewertungen bei MF reingeschaut... 
Was ist falsch mit den Leuten? 


> [FONT=opensans_regular]-144 FPS mit oder ohne Freesync sieht nicht so flüssig aus wie meine alte RX 590 und schon GARNICHT WIE MEINE 980 TI. Ich bereue den Tag meine 980 TI verkauft zu haben und wirklich zu denken eine Grafikkarte die 5 Jahre neuer ist "könne" besser sein.[/FONT]
> [FONT=opensans_regular]-Egal wie viele FPS man hat, es sieht einfach komisch aus dank den Treibern meiner Hoffnung nach[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=opensans_regular]- AMD Treiber machen viele meiner Spiele unspielbar und ich könnte weinen deswegen -.-[/FONT]
> ...




Geht um die Nitro+[/FONT]


----------



## Da_Obst (15. April 2020)

Ich find zwar auch, dass 'ne Bewertung bei MF nicht unbedingt der ideale Platz für so 'nen Text ist. Aber irgendwie kann ich schon gut verstehen das jemand Luft ablässt wenn er mit der Karte nicht auf Touren kommt. 
Meine Navi ist jetzt seit ca. einem Monat im System und ungefähr so lange hab ich auch gebraucht um das Teil auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Der Unterschied ist halt, mir taugt's, wenn ich was zum basteln hab. 
Ein unbedarfter User wär maximal genervt wenn er sich antun müsste was ich bis jetzt durchgemacht hab. Der will einfach nur die Karte in's System stecken und zocken...


----------



## WhoRainZone (15. April 2020)

Naja, ich hab ja direkt zum Launch die XT gekauft, ich weiß echt nicht, warum ich keine Probleme hatte/habe


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

Betrifft nur nen kleinen Prozentsatz. Aber Negative stimmen sind halt lauter.


----------



## Da_Obst (15. April 2020)

Keine Ahnung, es ist ziemlich eigenartig. Einfach weil es auch Leute gibt die Probleme haben, während jemand mit der quasi-identen Konfig überhaupt keine Probleme hat... 
Also bloß nicht beschweren. 

Ich für meinen Teil freu mich schon tierisch auf den nächsten Treiber. Da darf ich das ganze Test-Prozedere dann wiederholen.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

Niemals updaten wenns läuft :p


----------



## Da_Obst (15. April 2020)

Ja, wenn's läuft... :'D
Solange ich Standbilder bekomme hefte ich mich an alles was von AMD an Treibern zur Verfügung gestellt wird... ^^


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

Treiber only also ohne Adrenalin soll gut helfen. Kannst halt nichts machen aber wenn es läuft besser als rummärgern  . Hoffe mich erwischts nicht aber habe ja e Zeit zum Troubleshoot.


----------



## Da_Obst (15. April 2020)

Schau an, das hab ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert. 
Danke für den Tipp, muss ich gleich mal testen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So gerade angekommen.... Später mal aufbauen [emoji3577]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So nachher mal mit gamen... Also so ist schon Hammer [emoji106] endlich Freesync am Start [emoji108] im Treiber nur Freesync aktivieren oder gibt es da noch mehr wichtiges zu beachten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So nachher mal mit gamen... Also so ist schon Hammer [emoji106] endlich Freesync am Start [emoji108] im Treiber nur Freesync aktivieren oder gibt es da noch mehr wichtiges zu beachten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So auf Desktop ist schon einfach der Hammer.... Nachher mal in game testen... Endlich AMD freesync am Start... Ist auch schon aktiviert... Wo kann ich das einstellen mit 165hz usw?  Was sollte ich noch on stellen im Treiber? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jumpel (15. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,
muss man OC- oder UV-Profile irgendwie speziell abspeichern?
Ich tippe bspw. 1000 mV und klicke dann auf "Änderungen übernehmen".
Habe meine 5700 ganz normal über den Treiber untervoltet und immer öfter ist es der Fall dass nach einem Systemneustart wieder der Standardwert für die GPU-Spannung anliegt.


----------



## hks1981 (15. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So auf Desktop ist schon einfach der Hammer.... Nachher mal in game testen... Endlich AMD freesync am Start... Ist auch schon aktiviert... Wo kann ich das einstellen mit 165hz usw?  Was sollte ich noch on stellen im Treiber?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Sieht sehr schön aus aber puh der Abstand wäre mir für die Größe zu gering ^^ solltest da jetzt Quartalsmäßig einen Augenarzt termin ausmachen 

@jumpel nein der verliert die Einstellung leider immer mal wieder. Was helfen soll ist den Schnellstart in Windows zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Elistaer (15. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Betrifft nur nen kleinen Prozentsatz. Aber Negative stimmen sind halt lauter.


Laut einer Untersuchung erzählen Menschen mit Negativen Erfahrungen egal bei was diese 7 Personen und diese wiederum 7 weiteren von denen dann jeder 3 Personen davon erzählen wird. Wir haben das mal für die Gastronomie ausgerechnet  mit einem Steak um die 23€ sind das alleine für diese Gruppe im Jahr ca 50.000€ schaden bzw Verlust.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. April 2020)

@Evgasüchtiger  das ist aber eine Lichtorgel


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schön aus aber puh der Abstand wäre mir für die Größe zu gering ^^ solltest da jetzt Quartalsmäßig einen Augenarzt termin ausmachen
> 
> @jumpel nein der verliert die Einstellung leider immer mal wieder. Was helfen soll ist den Schnellstart in Windows zu deaktivieren.


Jo ich hatte auch bedenken.... Aber es ist noch voll angenehm und stört nicht... Da es sehr Curved ist mit 1500R, ist dieses sehr angenehm und reduziert irgendwie die Größe... Mal schauen wie es beim zogge ist [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einbecker41 (15. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> So auf Desktop ist schon einfach der Hammer.... Nachher mal in game testen... Endlich AMD freesync am Start... Ist auch schon aktiviert... Wo kann ich das einstellen mit 165hz usw?  Was sollte ich noch on stellen im Treiber?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Die Krümmung finde ich jetzt nicht so stark, zumindest nach dem bild zu urteilen. Ich finde ein Monitor kann nie gross genug sein. Sitze bei meinem 32Zoll auch so weit weg wie Du. Das past so. Dein Monitor in 4K und 144 Hz Freesync. Dann würde ich dem Kaufrausch verfallen Ja schöner Monitor den Du da hast.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Die Krümmung finde ich jetzt nicht so stark, zumindest nach dem bild zu urteilen. Ich finde ein Monitor kann nie gross genug sein. Sitze bei meinem 32Zoll auch so weit weg wie Du. Das past so. Dein Monitor in 4K und 144 Hz Freesync. Dann würde ich dem Kaufrausch verfallen Ja schöner Monitor den Du da hast.


Jo die Krümmung ist aber stark... Kommt auf den Bildern aber nicht so rüber.... Das ist schon gewaltig 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

1 mal curved immer curved. Kann flache Bildschirme nicht mehr ansehen wirkt so komisch wenn man curved gewöhnt ist.


----------



## jumpel (15. April 2020)

danke hks, 
werd ich probieren :]


----------



## LordEliteX (15. April 2020)

So eben beim Stream gucken ist einfach der Pc abgeschmiert.
Das hatte ich schon ewig nicht mehr. 

Kann jemand damit was anfangen? Ist aus der Ereignisanzeige: 

Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: Radeonsoftware.exe, Version: 10.1.2.1788, Zeitstempel: 0x5e56fc17
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: Radeonsoftware.exe, Version: 10.1.2.1788, Zeitstempel: 0x5e56fc17
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x0000000000408067
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x324c
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01d61350524f473c
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Radeonsoftware.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Program Files\AMD\CNext\CNext\Radeonsoftware.exe
Berichtskennung: bc82a3f8-fcbf-4f34-af17-ced3f45b1028
Vollständiger Name des fehlerhaften Pakets: 
Anwendungs-ID, die relativ zum fehlerhaften Paket ist:


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

Treibergaga.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> 1 mal curved immer curved. Kann flache Bildschirme nicht mehr ansehen wirkt so komisch wenn man curved gewöhnt ist.


Mag für dich gelten, aber bestimmt nicht für die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Dancingsheep (15. April 2020)

Moin moin,

Nach dem ich jetzt 2 mal beim YT gucken / Surfen einen BlackScreen hatte und danach jedesmal die Treiber zerschossen waren (konnte die Auflösung vom Main Monitor nicht mehr auf 4k stellen), habe ich nun nochmal die folgenden Settings getestet.
Sieht das Ok aus und hattet ihr das Treiber Problem auch schon einmal?

Grüße 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mag für dich gelten, aber bestimmt nicht für die Allgemeinheit.



was ist dein problem weder habe ich gesagt gilt für jeden und wennst lesen könntest würdest es sehn. ab auf die praktische ignorierliste monitorheld. was ein sinnloser provokindergartenpost. ciao bella.


Alle anderen ignorieren dieser post gilt nur für ihn.  

Navi kommt doch erst morgen grrrr Corona


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. April 2020)

Bin auch kein Freund von Curved hab da einmal beim Freund davor gesessen und mir gefällts überhaupt nicht, fickt auch gefühlt mein Muscle-Memory.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

Denke ist gewöhnungssache und grösse spielt eventuell auch eine Rolle meiner hat 32inch ich finde es Immersiver . Dachte auch nutzlos aber bestellt und doch Zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2020)

Achja, immer wieder ein neuer Account und doch immer wieder die alten Muster.
Gurdi hatte da schon am Anfang Recht.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (15. April 2020)

Ich hatte vorher auch nie ein gebogenes panel vor der Nase. Aber die 1800R Krümmung ist geil. Hab mich schnell dran gewöhnt. Schöner Monitor evgasuchti. Viel Spaß damit. Freesync ist einfach nur mega. Egal in welchen Frequenzbereich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Denke ist gewöhnungssache und grösse spielt eventuell auch eine Rolle meiner hat 32inch ich finde es Immersiver . Dachte auch nutzlos aber bestellt und doch Zufrieden gewesen.


Dito 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher auch nie ein gebogenes panel vor der Nase. Aber die 1800R Krümmung ist geil. Hab mich schnell dran gewöhnt. Schöner Monitor evgasuchti. Viel Spaß damit. Freesync ist einfach nur mega. Egal in welchen Frequenzbereich.


Wo kann ich genau den Frequenz Bereich einstellen.? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

Gerade noch über Disney plus eine Doku reingezogen... Das macht dann schon Spaß [emoji23]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (15. April 2020)

Über chill kannst du das einstellen. Funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2020)

Curved ist bei 32" schon angenehm, gibt's aber leider nur mit VA.
Trotzdem viel Spass damit.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (15. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gerade noch über Disney plus eine Doku reingezogen... Das macht dann schon Spaß [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sieht sehr schön aus. Was benutzt du fürs Hintergrundlicht ?  muss ich mir auch mal zulegen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schön aus. Was benutzt du fürs Hintergrundlicht ?  muss ich mir auch mal zulegen.


Ist nur ein Ledband hinter der Arbeitsplatte [emoji6] so hier mal RDR2... So nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (15. April 2020)

Echt Göttlich!

MEIN 32 Zoll Curved VA Monitor jedoch in 4K zu max.60 Hz kommt morgen, Spätestens Freitag
Zwar nur 48 bis 60 Hz Freesync Range, hoffe da geht aber doch mehr im Unteren Bereich.

Dann kann ich beide mal vergleichen
S-IPS 27 Zoll
VA 32 Zoll Curved


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. April 2020)

so BF5 sieht auch gut aus...Nur die Schei... unter DX12  die ersten 5min so ein Geruckel. Warum bekommt Dice das nicht im Griff und sehr hohe CPU Last immer noch


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. April 2020)

Weil das unfertige DX12 seit Jahren nur drin ist damit Microsoft damit werben kann, da ist 100% Geld geflossen. Sie können Low Level Api's muss man sich nur Mantle in Bf4 anschauen und das war unfertig.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. April 2020)

@Evgasüchtiger 

Hast da SSAA an bei BF5
und dein Monitor kann ja HDR

Stell die selben Bilder, auch RDR2 doch bitte exakt identisch,  auch die selbe Stelle bitte OHNE HDR rein.
Danke!


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> was ist dein problem weder habe ich gesagt gilt für jeden und wennst lesen könntest würdest es sehn. ab auf die praktische ignorierliste monitorheld. was ein sinnloser provokindergartenpost. ciao bella.
> 
> 
> Alle anderen ignorieren dieser post gilt nur für ihn.
> ...



Was zum Henker ist denn hier los  Die Aussage von JoM79 war doch noch nicht mal als Angriff gemeint und du rastest direkt so aus? 
Das war doch nur ne allgemeine Tatsache. Ich komme selber ebenfalls nicht mit Curved klar und auch nicht mit VA und jetzt?


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> und dein Monitor kann ja HDR.


Der kann HDR in etwa so gut, wie ein Smart ein Sportwagen ist, nur weil man mit ihm auf die Nordschleife fahren kann.


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was zum Henker ist denn hier los  Die Aussage von JoM79 war doch noch nicht mal als Angriff gemeint und du rastest direkt so aus?
> Das war doch nur ne allgemeine Tatsache. Ich komme selber ebenfalls nicht mit Curved klar und auch nicht mit VA und jetzt?


Ist halt nicht sein erster Account und wird auch nicht sein letzter sein.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. April 2020)

Ja, weis ist kein richtiges HDR so es der Philips Momentum 43 Zoll in etwa kann,- und bei diesem kann man HDR 1000 dauerhaft erzwingen.
Nur dies ist wirklich brauchbares HDR!
Dennoch schauen die Bilder von EVGA extrem gut aus!


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2020)

HDR 1000 ist ohne ordentliches FALD auch nutzlos.
Da brauchst du halt ordentlich Zonen, gerade bei dunklen Szenen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Curved ist bei 32" schon angenehm, gibt's aber leider nur mit VA.
> Trotzdem viel Spass damit.


Was gibts an VA auszusetzen?
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen beiden VA-Monitoren


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2020)

Schlieren in dunklen Bereichen, VA glow, bei SVA ausgefranste Schrift.
Hat halt wie jede Technik ihren Nachteil, entweder man kommt mit klar oder nicht.
Ist halt wie bei Autos, Handys etc.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (16. April 2020)

Wahrscheinlich der typische Zustand das VA's zum verschwimmen/verschmieren des Bildinhalts bei schnellen Bewegungen neigt. Eigentlich lässt sich dieser Effekt durch den bekannten Stroboskop Effekt mindern.

Kann das sein das diese Motion Blur Reduction nur ohne Freesync funktioniert? Rein technisch wäre es möglich, jedoch aufwendig, dies zu steuern. Nehme aber an, darauf haben die Hersteller bisher verzichtet oder?


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. April 2020)

Nicht nur das. VA Panel sind einfach lahm. 
Jeder der mal Shooter gezockt hat bei denen jede Millisekunde zählt, in denen der Ping schon extrem wichtig ist und vermutlich sehr hohe Frameraten hat, wird definitiv den Unterschied bemerken, ob das Panel einen Input Lag von 3 ms (gutes TN Panel) oder 30 ms (VA Panel) hat. Für mich ist das einfach wichtig. CoD wird für mich dadurch einfach viel besser spielbar. 
Mein Ping beträgt in solchen Shootern übrigens an die 10 ms. 

Für die meisten Leute ist das halt irrelevant, wenn man einfach nur ein schönes Bild haben will, aber wie überall, gibt nun mal Leute für die das schönste Bild nicht das wichtigste ist.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2020)

Ich habe mir diese Monitore gekauft, weil mir 27" und Curved wichtig waren 
Muss ich mal darauf achten... Vorher hatte ich so billige alte Arbeits-Bildschirme Samsung Syncmaster whatever...

EDIT:
Bei den TN-Panels gefallen mir die Farben einfach nicht..
Und Input Lag sehe ich auch nicht als großes Problem, ich habe lieber ein schönes Bild 

Jedem das Seine


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (16. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. VA Panel sind einfach lahm.
> Jeder der mal Shooter gezockt hat bei denen jede Millisekunde zählt, in denen der Ping schon extrem wichtig ist und vermutlich sehr hohe Frameraten hat, wird definitiv den Unterschied bemerken, ob das Panel einen Input Lag von 3 ms (gutes TN Panel) oder 30 ms (VA Panel) hat. Für mich ist das einfach wichtig. CoD wird für mich dadurch einfach viel besser spielbar.
> Mein Ping beträgt in solchen Shootern übrigens an die 10 ms.
> 
> Für die meisten Leute ist das halt irrelevant, wenn man einfach nur ein schönes Bild haben will, aber wie überall, gibt nun mal Leute für die das schönste Bild nicht das wichtigste ist.



Kenne ich gut. Habe Jahrelang die Priorität wie Du gehabt. War einer der ersten mit nem 144 Hz TN Panel mit MBR von BenQ. BF4 mit Mantle und 144Hz unf 200 FPS war ein einfach ein Unterschied und man hat es gemerkt.

Ich fand sogar das Röhrenmonitore das Beste war was es für esports shooter gab. Ich habe so sehr sehr lange sehr erfolgreich CSS gezockt. 
Jetzt bin ich jedoch einige Jahre älter und vielleicht auch etwas entspannter. Jetzt ist mir ein gutes Bild wichtiger.


----------



## skyscraper1450 (16. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. VA Panel sind einfach lahm.
> Jeder der mal Shooter gezockt hat bei denen jede Millisekunde zählt, in denen der Ping schon extrem wichtig ist und vermutlich sehr hohe Frameraten hat, wird definitiv den Unterschied bemerken, ob das Panel einen Input Lag von 3 ms (gutes TN Panel) oder 30 ms (VA Panel) hat. Für mich ist das einfach wichtig. CoD wird für mich dadurch einfach viel besser spielbar.
> Mein Ping beträgt in solchen Shootern übrigens an die 10 ms.
> 
> Für die meisten Leute ist das halt irrelevant, wenn man einfach nur ein schönes Bild haben will, aber wie überall, gibt nun mal Leute für die das schönste Bild nicht das wichtigste ist.



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Es gibt auch durchaus VA-Panel mit sehr geringem Input-Lag, und ob die jetzt 3ms oder 7ms haben spielt für den Durchschnittsgamer keine Rolle.


----------



## Gamerchen (16. April 2020)

Hallo, da ich mit meiner RTX2060s ganz speziell wegen DualMonitor Setup total unzufrieden bin habe ich vor es mal wieder mit einer Navi zu probieren.
Gibt es noch viele Probleme mit dem Treiber?
Und kann man bei einer gebrauchten RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary für 300€ zuschlagen? Da soll der Kühlerdeckel gerissen sein aber sie soll noch funktionieren. Vorteil wäre die kann ich sofort abholen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2020)

Hm... 
Auf den Geizhals-Seiten steht irgendwas von 4ms, das ist dann wohl ein anderer Wert?
Samsung C27H580 ab &euro;' '294,43 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Samsung C27H711 ab &euro;' '351,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Gamerchen schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich mit meiner RTX2060s ganz speziell wegen DualMonitor Setup total unzufrieden bin habe ich vor es mal wieder mit einer Navi zu probieren.
> Gibt es noch viele Probleme mit dem Treiber?
> Und kann man bei einer gebrauchten RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary für 300€ zuschlagen? Da soll der Kühlerdeckel gerissen sein aber sie soll noch funktionieren. Vorteil wäre die kann ich sofort abholen.


Warum wegen Dual-Monitor unzufrieden?
Also ich wüsste nicht, wie man den Kühlerdeckel beschädigen sollte, ohne starke Gewalteinwirkung... da Würde ich eher die Finger von lassen.
Davon abgesehen ist das Ref-Design nicht besonders gut


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2020)

Die 4ms sind gtg.

Zu dem Bild von Toms Hardware:
Ordentliche Test mit Reaktionszeitentabellen, Bildern und sonstigem gibts bei tftcentral oder rtings.
Hier zB nen schneller VA: Dell S3220DGF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu nen schneller IPS: LG 27GL850



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein schneller TN: Dell S2719DGF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Der "Test" von Toms Hardware ist nen Witz, die "messen" die Reaktionszeit mit ner Kamera.


----------



## openSUSE (16. April 2020)

Gamerchen schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich mit meiner RTX2060s ganz speziell wegen DualMonitor Setup total unzufrieden bin habe ich vor es mal wieder mit einer Navi zu probieren.
> Gibt es noch viele Probleme mit dem Treiber?
> Und kann man bei einer gebrauchten RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary für 300€ zuschlagen? Da soll der Kühlerdeckel gerissen sein aber sie soll noch funktionieren. Vorteil wäre die kann ich sofort abholen.



Wer eine 50th Anniversary äußerlich beschädigt ist in meinen Augen doof.
300€ scheinen mir dafür zuviel, man kann ja nicht sagen was er mit der Karte angestellt hat.
Prinzipiell würde ich keinem raten eine ref Karte zu kaufen es sei denn man denkt eh über einen Kühlerwechsel nach (Wasser) oder man möchte bewusst genau das Kühlkonzept der ref Karte haben.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (16. April 2020)

Ah die Diskussion wo menschen den unterschied von 1ms zu 50ms merken müssen supermenschen sein. watn Blödsinn.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2020)

50ms was?
Inputlag, Pixelreaktionszeit?


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (16. April 2020)

Karte ist gerade angekommen


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (16. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Ah die Diskussion wo menschen den unterschied von 1ms zu 50ms merken müssen supermenschen sein. watn Blödsinn.



Das ist kein Blödsinn.... Menschen kann man im Grunde zu allem konditionieren. Sogar dazu den Unterschied von 10 zu 50 ms "wahr" zu nehmen. Alles nur eine Frage der "Übung". Nur weil der eigene "Horizont" beschränkten ist, muss es nicht bei anderen auch so sein. Wir reden hier ja schließlich nicht über "Kabelklang"!


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2020)

Naja, bei der Pixelreaktionszeit brauchst du nicht lange konditionieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 IPS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 VA


----------



## openSUSE (16. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Karte ist gerade angekommen



OMG, das wird jetzt sicher schlimm.


----------



## Gamerchen (16. April 2020)

Ist aber momentan schwer gebraucht was zu finden. Ich würde gerne gebraucht kaufen da ich schon mal eine hatte und da haben mich die Blackscreens genervt aber scheinbar wurde ja viel am Treiber verbessert, ich würde es halt gerne noch einmal probieren. Aber eine neue will ich mir dann doch nicht kaufen.
Ich könnte sie bei Käufer ausprobieren solange ich will. Was glaubt ihr denn wäre ein fairer Preis für die Karte?
Über eine Wasserkühlung denke ich auch schon länger nach. 
Das wären dann 300€ Karte und ~100€(?) für den GPU Kühler, wäre ja immer noch günstiger als eine Nvidia RTX 2070s und hoffentlich keine DualMonitor Probleme.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (16. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. VA Panel sind einfach lahm.
> Jeder der mal Shooter gezockt hat bei denen jede Millisekunde zählt, in denen der Ping schon extrem wichtig ist und vermutlich sehr hohe Frameraten hat, wird definitiv den Unterschied bemerken, ob das Panel einen Input Lag von 3 ms (gutes TN Panel) oder 30 ms (VA Panel) hat. Für mich ist das einfach wichtig. CoD wird für mich dadurch einfach viel besser spielbar.
> Mein Ping beträgt in solchen Shootern übrigens an die 10 ms.
> 
> Für die meisten Leute ist das halt irrelevant, wenn man einfach nur ein schönes Bild haben will, aber wie überall, gibt nun mal Leute für die das schönste Bild nicht das wichtigste ist.


Jo hat alles vor und Nachteile [emoji4] Aber bis jetzt ist mir nichts negatives aufgefallen an meinen VA.... 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der "Test" von Toms Hardware ist nen Witz, die "messen" die Reaktionszeit mit ner Kamera.


Was ist denn daran verkehrt?
Es gibt ja keine Reaktionszeit, die man nicht optisch erfassen kann...
Es geht ja um das sichtbare Bild?


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (16. April 2020)

Wo in den Radeon Settings kann man die Skalierung einstellen? mir ist die schrift zu klein hat sich ja einiges verändert sieht komplett anders aus als zu Vega Zeiten.


----------



## openSUSE (16. April 2020)

Kann man  mit dem  Radeon Treiber  nicht einstellen.

@Gamerchen
Wie gesagt, ich wäre da vorsichtig. Kannst ihm nach dem Test ja mal ganz frech 200€ vorschlagen. Er wird in dieser Zeit (Corona) das gleiche Problem haben wie du mit dem privat verkauf. Und auf eBay mag er sie ja scheinbar auch nicht stellen (angst vor PayPal?)


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (16. April 2020)

Gut brauche es e nicht einmal eingestellt fertig. Was mich wundert ist das die Karte 1950-2030 mhz boostet dachte die Pulse ist nicht schneller als die Referenz. Was ich nicht verstehe ist das Monster Hunter World / Iceborne viel flüssiger ist obwohl ein paar fps weniger habe aber von Dx11 auf 12 wechseln müssen Dx11 geht gar nicht bei MHW, die Steuerung fühlt sich aber viel flüssiger an obs an Freesync liegt weil es jetzt Nativ angetrieben wird? Oder weil dx12? Mit der Nv Karte ist Dx12 schlechter als Dx11 in MHW zumindest für mich.  Soweit sogut keine Probleme bisher. Compuetrbases Exemplar vom Test schlägt meine locker selbst in Metro 1920 mhz


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran verkehrt?
> Es gibt ja keine Reaktionszeit, die man nicht optisch erfassen kann...
> Es geht ja um das sichtbare Bild?



Man misst mit ner Fotodiode und wertet an nem Oszilloskop die Spannung aus.
Vor allem gibt es mehr als nur S/W Übergänge und die Methode ist auch sehr ungenau. 
Woher weißt du, wann der Startwert nicht mehr und der Endwert anliegt?
Das ist mit ner Kamera nur schätzen, das hat mit messen nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (16. April 2020)

AMD kann es endlich Effizienz. 930mv/1800 mhz 120watt = Realverbrauch der Karte bei 140Watt circa. Jetzt noch den speicher und fertig . Habe absolut keine Probleme mit Triebern oder desgleiche alles läuft. Ausser wenn ein UV instabil wird da gibt es manchmal start nen normalen crash einen blackscreen aber erst 2 mal passiert und habe schon ein paar settings durch  . In manchen Games bin ich schon verblüfft wie nah ich an der 2080 bin das für 390 Euro. RDR 2 Liegt AMD anscheinend ich kann es nicht erklären habe aber mehr fps mit der navi in  dx12  bzw gleichstand mal das mal das. 

was geht memory Oc bei euch? bei mir crasht control mit 1830mhz

so eins noch für einen Extreme Uv Profil für Alte Games oder siehe hier  Control läuft troztzdem mit weit über 60 fps in 1440p


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. April 2020)

skyscraper1450 schrieb:


> Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Es gibt auch durchaus VA-Panel mit sehr geringem Input-Lag, und ob die jetzt 3ms oder 7ms haben spielt für den Durchschnittsgamer keine Rolle.


Das stimmt doch vorne und hinten nicht. Das soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber du glaubst doch nicht auch an die Reaktionszeit die der Hersteller immer angibt oder? Die 7 ms sind sicher nicht richtig. Ich vermute mal eher das doppelte, vielleicht mehr. Schau dir mal Tests z.B. bei Hardware Unboxed an oder so.

Edit: Ah da hat JoM79 schon was verlinkt.

@Patrickpcgamer


> Ah die Diskussion wo menschen den unterschied von 1ms zu 50ms merken müssen supermenschen sein. watn Blödsinn.


Hast du jemals einen Shooter gespielt mit jenseits der 150 FPS in denen dir die Grafik wurscht ist und hast einmal das Spielerlebnis verglichen mit nem Ping von 20 ms und einem Ping von 70 ms? Das sind auch 50 ms Unterschied. Und das ist für mich ein Weltenunterschied, das kannst du jetzt glauben oder nicht, aber es ist so. 
Eher du redest hier Blödsinn.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (16. April 2020)

Jurassic World Evolution 1440p Ultra+ Über 60 fps bei 80 Watt dürften 100 Watt realverbrauch sein circa und wer braucht schon mehr als 60 fps in so einem spiel  Achja Temps sind natürlich auch Pervers und den Pc hörst 0.


----------



## LordEliteX (16. April 2020)

Pc wieder random gefreezet. 
Ich hatte seit Wochen 0 Probleme und auf einmal jeden Tag Freezes..


----------



## Da_Obst (16. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> was geht memory Oc bei euch? bei mir crasht control mit 1830mhz



1840MHz laufen bis jetzt stabil, weiter hab ich mich noch nicht vorgetastet. 



LordEliteX schrieb:


> Pc wieder random gefreezet.
> Ich hatte seit Wochen 0 Probleme und auf einmal jeden Tag Freezes..



Hat's bei dir gestern auch ein Win-Update gezogen? Falls ja, vielleicht macht das Probleme...


----------



## LordEliteX (16. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hat's bei dir gestern auch ein Win-Update gezogen? Falls ja, vielleicht macht das Probleme...



Gezogen hat der es gestern schon aber heute erst installiert. Ich vergesse leider immer wieder die Updates zu pausieren..

Hab jetzt mal mit DDU den Treiber runter geschmissen, mal sehen ob es was gebracht hat.
Ich verstehe halt nicht warum der jetzt aufm desktop crasht. Hatte sogar die Spannung überall mal um 20mV erhöht.
Denke aber das es an der Neuinstallation des Treibers liegt. Lief ja vorher ohne Probleme.

Werde berichten ob es jetzt besser ist.


----------



## ATIR290 (16. April 2020)

Philips 32 Zoll Ultra HD - VA Panel
Modell 3281ECA 

ist nun eingetroffen:

Hammer Teil von der Größe und der Wölbung
Herstellerdatum ist JUNI 2019  - Also einer der Ersten Exemplare, ob dies nun gut oder schlecht ist weiss ich nicht.
Scharfes Bild
Kein IPS Glow - im Gegensatz zum S-IPS Monitor (LG 27UD68-P /B)
Grau zu Grau wirkt oft flimmrig, als ob eine Beleuchtung im Hintergrund immer mal eingeblendet wird...

Aber das größte Manko, Monitor hat FreeSync Range 48 bis 60 und wollte mit CRU mal ausloten

Bereits bei 42 Hz gibt es Bildaussetzer, schwarzen Bildschirm/ KEIN Signal  inGame und dann kann ich gleich die 48 Hz belassen
Da hat mein S-IPS 40 bis 60 HZ bei der unteren Range gleich 33 Hz mitgemacht!
Curved ist zu gewöhnen und doch irgendwie geil auch zwecks der Größe aber die geringe, nicht nach unten korrigierende mögliche Range stört extremst!


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2020)

Du meinst IPS glow, oder?
Wie soll er das haben, als VA Monitor?

WAs meinst du mit grau zu grau wirkt flimmerig?
Vielleicht den dynamischen Kontrast?
Im OSD bei Picture, Smart Contrast auf off stellen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2020)

gerade noch 4 Stunden AC O angezockt..ohne Probleme


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (17. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> gerade noch 4 Stunden AC O angezockt..ohne Probleme



Was sagt denn deine Frau das du 4 Stunden am Stück zockst o.O


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Was sagt denn deine Frau das du 4 Stunden am Stück zockst o.O



Meine sagt da nix, die zockt auch mal gut und gern


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Was sagt denn deine Frau das du 4 Stunden am Stück zockst o.O



Ach du liebe Zeit  Da bin ich ja doch manchmal froh, dass ich zur Zeit auch mal 12h zocken kann am Tag, ohne das überhaupt jemand was sagt und ohne das ich blöd dafür angeguckt werde, weil man sowieso nix anderes machen kann. 
Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis mir das auf die Nerven geht. Im Moment jedenfalls noch nicht 

Meine "Frau", Freundin, was auch immer wie man das nennen will, steckt leider in Neuseeland jetzt fest  Wer weiß wie lange.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (17. April 2020)

Ich sag mal so ich könnte, selbst wenn Frauchen nix sagen würde, ehh nicht so lange am PC sitzen. Meine Terrorerbsen fordern und erfordern auch stets Aufmerksamkeit. Gerade die kleine macht aktuell so viel Blödsinn, dass man immer ein Auge auf sie haben muss. Das stundenlange zocken hab ich naturgemäß auch in meiner Studiumszeit durch. WOW vanilla und BC.... schlimme Zeit . Aber sowas kann man glaub ich auch nur als Student. Ich fragte evgasuchti deswegen so verwundert, weil er ja auch Kinder hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so ich könnte, selbst wenn Frauchen nix sagen würde, ehh nicht so lange am PC sitzen. Meine Terrorerbsen fordern und erfordern auch stets Aufmerksamkeit. Gerade die kleine macht aktuell so viel Blödsinn, dass man immer ein Auge auf sie haben muss. Das stundenlange zocken hab ich naturgemäß auch in meiner Studiumszeit durch. WOW vanilla und BC.... schlimme Zeit . Aber sowas kann man glaub ich auch nur als Student. Ich fragte evgasuchti deswegen so verwundert, weil er ja auch Kinder hat.


Jo habe auch wenig Zeit zum zogge... 3 Kids fordern und im Haus hat man auch immer was zu renovieren [emoji16]
Wenn zocken dann abends wenn die Kids im Bett sind. Gestern Abend hatte meine Frau. Cocktail Abend mit Freundinnen [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2020)

Keine Zeit zum Zocken, muss arbeiten


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (17. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo habe auch wenig Zeit zum zogge... 3 Kids fordern und im Haus hat man auch immer was zu renovieren [emoji16]
> Wenn zocken dann abends wenn die Kids im Bett sind. Gestern Abend hatte meine Frau. Cocktail Abend mit Freundinnen [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



SoSo Cocktail Abend. "Stößchen" ... 
Dann kann ich verstehen, dass du dir mal ein paar Stunden Zeit für dich genommen hast.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> SoSo Cocktail Abend. "Stößchen" ... [emoji38]
> Dann kann ich verstehen, dass du dir mal ein paar Stunden Zeit für dich genommen hast.


Kann sie ruhig öfter machen [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (17. April 2020)

Alles funktioniert Problemlos ausser BF 4 das kann ich nicht starten es hängt sich immer auf wenn es zum Map laden kommt, dürfte zu dem known issues gehören das manche games eventuell sich aufhängen, Hoffe 20.5.1 fixt es.


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kann sie ruhig öfter machen [emoji23]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Ähm cocktail Abend mit Freundinnen in der Corona Zeit? Ist das nicht ein bissl gefährlich vor allem für die eigene Familie?


----------



## DARPA (17. April 2020)

Alkohol desinfiziert


----------



## Da_Obst (17. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Alles funktioniert Problemlos ausser BF 4 das kann ich nicht starten es hängt sich immer auf wenn es zum Map laden kommt, dürfte zu dem known issues gehören das manche games eventuell sich aufhängen, Hoffe 20.5.1 fixt es.



Das Spiel läuft bei mir absolut Problemlos. Versuch mal das Origin-Overlay zu deaktivieren, wenn das aktiv ist spinnt BF4 bei mir auch rum. 
Außerdem mag das Spiel den Afterburner nicht, falls der bei dir läuft. Punkbuster muss aktuell sein und du könntest auch probieren statt DX11 die Mantle API zu verwenden.


----------



## skyscraper1450 (17. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das stimmt doch vorne und hinten nicht. Das soll nicht böse gemeint sein, aber du glaubst doch nicht auch an die Reaktionszeit die der Hersteller immer angibt oder? Die 7 ms sind sicher nicht richtig. Ich vermute mal eher das doppelte, vielleicht mehr. Schau dir mal Tests z.B. bei Hardware Unboxed an oder so.



Nein glaube ich auch nicht, jeder Test kommt da auf leicht unterschiedliche Werte, Hardwareluxx zum Beispiel 11,3ms (MSI Optix MAG271CQR im Test: Gaming 27er mit runder Ausstattung - Hardwareluxx). 

Worauf ich letztendlich hinauswill ist, dass es eben entgegen deiner Aussage schnelle VA Panel gibt, sodass ein hoher Inputlag mMn einfach kein negativer Punkt gegen VA-Panel sind für den Durchschnittsgamer, 
der wohl kaum einen Unterschied zwischen 5 oder 10 ms feststellen kann, da hat alleine der Ping einen deutlich größeren Effekt. 

Ein Punkt der mMn eher einen relevanten Nachteil darstellt, ist die starke Schlierenbildung bei VA-Panels, gut erkennbar an den Test-Ufos.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (17. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft bei mir absolut Problemlos. Versuch mal das Origin-Overlay zu deaktivieren, wenn das aktiv ist spinnt BF4 bei mir auch rum.
> Außerdem mag das Spiel den Afterburner nicht, falls der bei dir läuft. Punkbuster muss aktuell sein und du könntest auch probieren statt DX11 die Mantle API zu verwenden.



wie wechselt man die api?


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2020)

skyscraper1450 schrieb:


> Nein glaube ich auch nicht, jeder Test kommt da auf leicht unterschiedliche Werte, Hardwareluxx zum Beispiel 11,3ms (MSI Optix MAG271CQR im Test: Gaming 27er mit runder Ausstattung - Hardwareluxx).
> 
> Worauf ich letztendlich hinauswill ist, dass es eben entgegen deiner Aussage schnelle VA Panel gibt, sodass ein hoher Inputlag mMn einfach kein negativer Punkt gegen VA-Panel sind für den Durchschnittsgamer,
> der wohl kaum einen Unterschied zwischen 5 oder 10 ms feststellen kann, da hat alleine der Ping einen deutlich größeren Effekt.
> ...



Erst sagst du es gibt schnelle VA und dann redest du von starker Schlierenbildung. 
Ja was denn nun?


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. April 2020)

@*xlOrDsNaKex*


> WOW vanilla und BC.... schlimme Zeit


Da sagst du was. Hab ich früher auch gezockt und zwar extrem. Ca. 5 Jahre lang BC/WotLK/Cata gespielt, glaube so mit 12 Jahren bis ich 17 war. 
Meine WoW Ingame Zeit beträgt *über 1 Jahr. Ja. 365 Tage INGAME. In 5 Jahren. *
Ich bereue es bis heute, das Spiel hat mir früher vieles versaut. Keine Freunde, Kein Sozialleben, mit allem drum und dran. Alles was Teenager so in dem Alter erleben, sei es die erste Party, die erste Freundin, etc. Hab ich alles nicht erlebt wegen diesem Spiel. 

Gott sei Dank hat mich damals ein WoW Kumpel da raus geholt als er das bemerkt hat und ich bin heute doch noch ganz gut gelungen  Ist trotzdem sehr schade um die fehlenden Teenie Erfahrungen die man nie wieder nachholen kann. Sollte ich irgendwann mal Kinder haben, dann werd ich wohl sehr auf ihr Zocker Verhalten achten und hoffen, dass sie nicht solche Rotzblagen wie ich werden, die sowieso auf nichts gehört haben und trotzdem den ganzen Tag gezockt haben 

Keiner sollte seine Zeit einfach vor dem PC verschwenden. Kinder sehen das leider oft noch nicht. Wenn man erwachsen wird, versteht man das und kann das Zocken besser als ein Hobby ansehen, was Spaß macht und nicht als einziger Lebensinhalt.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Keine Zeit zum Zocken, muss arbeiten



Wenigstens einer jetzt


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Alkohol desinfiziert



Ja erst ab 80% Wodka


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Philips 32 Zoll Ultra HD - VA Panel
> Modell 3281ECA
> 
> ist nun eingetroffen:
> ...



Ich habe ja geschrieben das Freesync Gen 1 nichts taugt. Weis jetzt nicht ob es am Treiber selbst liegt oder die softwarelösungen der Monitor Hersteller. Glaube eher letzteres. Google spuckt in der richtung auch nichts brauchbares aus. Habe mit 2 verschiedenen Monitoren es ausprobiert, den Samsung 27 zoll Freesync 4k vom Zweitrechner und dem 32 zoll Acer 4k Freesync, Mit der V56 lief es nicht, flickering und mit der 5700Xt auch nicht, genau dasselbe. Alles ausprobiert Framerate begrenzt alles. Einzige Lösung abschalten. Wenn Dir Freesync so wichtig ist, Pack die Kiste ein und zurück, dann besser ein wqhd mit 144hz oder so für dich. Ich hatte dir ja vorher geschrieben, das Freesync so nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Ich hätte die finger davon gelassen. Sorry du meinst ja die Range nach unten weg. Meiner macht auch nicht weniger als 48hz. Aber wie ist es mit Flickern macht der Phillips das auch?


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (17. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Das Spiel läuft bei mir absolut Problemlos. Versuch mal das Origin-Overlay zu deaktivieren, wenn das aktiv ist spinnt BF4 bei mir auch rum.
> Außerdem mag das Spiel den Afterburner nicht, falls der bei dir läuft. Punkbuster muss aktuell sein und du könntest auch probieren statt DX11 die Mantle API zu verwenden.



Overlay deaktivieren hat funktioniert geht ohne Probleme smooth 142 fps  Danke nix Treiber Origin ist einfach kacke.


----------



## ATIR290 (17. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja geschrieben das Freesync Gen 1 nichts taugt. Weis jetzt nicht ob es am Treiber selbst liegt oder die softwarelösungen der Monitor Hersteller. Glaube eher letzteres. Google spuckt in der richtung auch nichts brauchbares aus. Habe mit 2 verschiedenen Monitoren es ausprobiert, den Samsung 27 zoll Freesync 4k vom Zweitrechner und dem 32 zoll Acer 4k Freesync, Mit der V56 lief es nicht, flickering und mit der 5700Xt auch nicht, genau dasselbe. Alles ausprobiert Framerate begrenzt alles. Einzige Lösung abschalten. Wenn Dir Freesync so wichtig ist, Pack die Kiste ein und zurück, dann besser ein wqhd mit 144hz oder so für dich. Ich hatte dir ja vorher geschrieben, das Freesync so nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Ich hätte die finger davon gelassen. Sorry du meinst ja die Range nach unten weg. Meiner macht auch nicht weniger als 48hz. Aber wie ist es mit Flickern macht der Phillips das auch?



Ja, 42 probiert, läuft einige Minzen dann schwarzer Schirm, dann kommt Bild wieder ecc. ecc. wieder Schwarz, Bild ecc. ecc.
Mein S-IPS ging von Anschlag an auf 33 Hz runter,- und wird nun bald 4 Jahre alt
Philips packt nur 48 bis 60, vielleicht gingen 46 aber dies macht nix mehr aus...

Also einpacken und Retour, 
oder behalten und den S-IPS den Bruder verkaufen,- 
oder auf S-IPS mit 144 Hz warten bis jene billiger werden &#8230;

PS: 
Was meinst mit Flickern, mach eventuell ein Video oder wo kann ich dies bitte beobachten.


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

Oh nein Atir ist es doch nichts geworden. Naja kannst ja nichts dafür es haben dir ja keine User abgeraten davor oder dir empfohlen noch zu warten.... ach halt doch haben sie und was war deine Antwort? Solange du nicht auf andere hörst wenn du schon fragst wird es immer so sein also entweder ist dir dein Geld egal oder andere Meinungen interessieren dich nicht.

Also einpacken und retour: Dacht du bist nicht so einer? Was hat er denn damit du ihm zurück gibst? Weil er eine Range nicht erreicht die er gar nicht angegeben hat? So kommt er wieder retour wird als B-Ware verkauft nur weil es User wie dich gibt die Beratungsressistent sind.

Einen 4K Bildschirm befeuern mit einer Non XT 5700... das mach ich nichtmal mit meiner 2080TI obwohl sie es in einige Games kann, bin aber realist genug das ich sehe das selbst ne 2080TI noch nicht reif ist für dauerhafte 4K mit über 60FPS in der AVG


----------



## openSUSE (17. April 2020)

Habe mir einen Zollstock gekauft, 2m lang. Das Ding ist auch wirklich nur 2m lang da kann ich ziehen wie ich will. Tss, das Teil geht zurück mit Vermerk "Ist leider genau so wie beschrieben, daher kann ich es nicht brauchen" gibt natürlich nur 1 Punkt dafür.

Edit: Kaum zu glauben aber ich muss hks mal 100% zustimmen.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, 42 probiert, läuft einige Minzen dann schwarzer Schirm, dann kommt Bild wieder ecc. ecc. wieder Schwarz, Bild ecc. ecc.
> Mein S-IPS ging von Anschlag an auf 33 Hz runter,- und wird nun bald 4 Jahre alt
> Philips packt nur 48 bis 60, vielleicht gingen 46 aber dies macht nix mehr aus...
> 
> ...


Flickern ist wenn das Bild plötzlich in kurzen uregelmässigen interwallen dunkler oder heller wird, (weiss jetzt nicht wie ich es genau beschreiben soll.) Helligkeit schwankt in hoher Frequenz unregelmässige abstände und dann ruckelt das Bild. Aber mit den Treiber vom 20.01.04 ist es wohl verschwunden, hatte das Problem seit der  V56 also über 2Jahre. War nach dein letzten Beitrag neugierig geworden und habe dann Freesync nochmal ausprobiert. Werde es gleich nochmal testen, aber es sieht ganz danach aus Endlich!!! Wenn Freesync bei Dir läuft. Dann behalte den Monitor ebend. So schlimm wird das mit Range dann nicht sein. Bei mir läuft Anno1800 in 4k mit bis 72 fps etwas nacht unten korrigierte aaf, Sichtweite, Schatten, Texturen. Sehe da aber kein Unterschied gegenüber auf alles max. Wenn deine Karte keine 40fps schafft auf min einstellungen ingame, dann hättest Du eh den falschen Monitor, dann wäre wqhd besser. Wenn Du ne 5700xt hast sollte 4k aber so um 40-70fps gehen mit regler entsprechend gesetzt. Daher ist es zu vernachlässigen mit der Range nach unten raus. Schlecht ist nur wenn Du ständig da unten rumeierst, dann ist besser auf 4k zu verzichten.


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Habe mir einen Zollstock gekauft, 2m lang. Das Ding ist auch wirklich nur 2m lang da kann ich ziehen wie ich will. Tss, das Teil geht zurück mit Vermerk "Ist leider genau so wie beschrieben, daher kann ich es nicht brauchen" gibt natürlich nur 1 Punkt dafür.
> 
> Edit: Kaum zu glauben aber ich muss hks mal 100% zustimmen.



Pah bin ich froh das ich grad auf der Toilette war sonst wärs jetzt so weit gewesen


----------



## openSUSE (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Pah bin ich froh das ich grad auf der Toilette war sonst wärs jetzt so weit gewesen



Nicht schlimm, habe mich auch wirklich überwinden müssen.


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nicht schlimm, habe mich auch wirklich überwinden müssen.



Der Zollstockspruch ist der Spruch des Tages


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Oh nein Atir ist es doch nichts geworden. Naja kannst ja nichts dafür es haben dir ja keine User abgeraten davor oder dir empfohlen noch zu warten.... ach halt doch haben sie und was war deine Antwort? Solange du nicht auf andere hörst wenn du schon fragst wird es immer so sein also entweder ist dir dein Geld egal oder andere Meinungen interessieren dich nicht.
> 
> Also einpacken und retour: Dacht du bist nicht so einer? Was hat er denn damit du ihm zurück gibst? Weil er eine Range nicht erreicht die er gar nicht angegeben hat? So kommt er wieder retour wird als B-Ware verkauft nur weil es User wie dich gibt die Beratungsressistent sind.
> 
> Einen 4K Bildschirm befeuern mit einer Non XT 5700... das mach ich nichtmal mit meiner 2080TI obwohl sie es in einige Games kann, bin aber realist genug das ich sehe das selbst ne 2080TI noch nicht reif ist für dauerhafte 4K mit über 60FPS in der AVG



müsstest mal im 3d center forum sehen wie er genauso jammert oder was weis ich seit jahren immer wieder entweder er ist autist oder legastheniker oder keine ahnung.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Oh nein Atir ist es doch nichts geworden. Naja kannst ja nichts dafür es haben dir ja keine User abgeraten davor oder dir empfohlen noch zu warten.... ach halt doch haben sie und was war deine Antwort? Solange du nicht auf andere hörst wenn du schon fragst wird es immer so sein also entweder ist dir dein Geld egal oder andere Meinungen interessieren dich nicht.
> 
> Also einpacken und retour: Dacht du bist nicht so einer? Was hat er denn damit du ihm zurück gibst? Weil er eine Range nicht erreicht die er gar nicht angegeben hat? So kommt er wieder retour wird als B-Ware verkauft nur weil es User wie dich gibt die Beratungsressistent sind.
> 
> Einen 4K Bildschirm befeuern mit einer Non XT 5700... das mach ich nichtmal mit meiner 2080TI obwohl sie es in einige Games kann, bin aber realist genug das ich sehe das selbst ne 2080TI noch nicht reif ist für dauerhafte 4K mit über 60FPS in der AVG


Im Grunde hast Du recht, kommt auch auf die eigenen Ansprüche an. Selbst BF4 auf 4k und angepasste Regler war richtig gut, hatte aber mit der V56 auch keine Luft mehr gerade so über 48 bis 50hz Dank Freesync noch flüssig, natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit 100hz oder mehr. Bin mit 53Jahre auber auch wohl ne Blindschleiche jetzt. Wenn man natürlich alles in 4k Ulltra haben will, dann geht auch ne 2080 TI in die Knie. Dachte er hätte ne XT, dann wäre wqhd sinvoller gewesen.


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast Du recht, kommt auch auf die eigenen Ansprüche an. Selbst BF4 auf 4k und angepasste Regler war richtig gut, hatte aber mit der V56 auch keine Luft mehr gerade so über 48 bis 50hz Dank Freesync noch flüssig, natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit 100hz oder mehr. Bin mit 53Jahre auber auch wohl ne Blindschleiche jetzt. Wenn man natürlich alles in 4k Ulltra haben will, dann geht auch ne 2080 TI in die Knie. Dachte er hätte ne XT, dann wäre wqhd sinvoller gewesen.



Natürlich kann man Regler bedienen und es läuft ganz okay aber das ist doch nicht der Anspruch. In einigen Games ist es wirklich gut machbar vor allem bei älteren oder wenn man sich bewusst ist, ich will 4K und gehe Kompromisse ein. Auch kommt es auf das Genre an welches man spielt. Jedoch war sein Vorhaben von start weg zu scheitern verurteilt und es haben ihm einige empfohlen zu warten.

Ich kann auch gut mit 60FPS zocken auch wenn ich jetzt von 144HZ verwöhnt bin aber so unter 50 wirds für mich unangenehm und das trotz meinen 38 Jahren. Aber ja du hast mit dem alter Recht ohne Brille brauch ich auch keine Kantenglättung mehr zu aktivieren


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (17. April 2020)

Lüfter bug ? nur 800 rpm egal wie viel grad es werden über 75 geht es nicht aber ja nervt, Lüfetsteuerung habe ich nie angepasst. Es ist nur manchmal normal hänge ich bei 700-1000 rpm aber auch mit temps bei 55 grad. Hier mag er nicht kann man da was tun?


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Ja. Lüfterkurve anpassen. Wo kommen aber bitte die 20C Unterschied her? Normal bei was? Bei den selben Bedingungen wie in dem Screenshot?


----------



## ATIR290 (17. April 2020)

Nun, wollte unbedingt nach 4 Jahren 31,5 Zoll und Zuhause testen, da alles geschlossen!
Zudem mal  Curved und Nein, Monitor bleibt und mein Bruder bekommt den LG S-IPS
Zudem mit 48 bis 60 Hz spielt sich mit BigNavi    (XT oder Ohne XT)
und womöglich RayTracing sicherlich in diesen Werten, oder gar darunter.

Da nützen auch keine 48 bis Hohe 144 Hz, wenn im womöglichen 50 bis 70 Hz Bereich rauskommt!

PS:
Was bringt mir eine 5700XT da bereits meine 5700 Pulse 1825 Mhz rennt, 
die Mehr an Shadern vielleicht 5 bis 7% und der Mehrtakt nochmals soviel, also maximal 15%.
Dafür beim Kauf damals 115 Euro gespart und will halt den Curved Testen,- den im MediaBlöd sind alle nur Optisch 1a und ausleihen geht auch problemlos, Gell!


----------



## Elistaer (17. April 2020)

Habe gestern division 2 gestartet und mit hohen Details geht es stabil leider keine 144 FPS, die droben immer da muss ich aber noch mal schauen CPU um die 50-60% GPU 80-100%.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ja. Lüfterkurve anpassen. Wo kommen aber bitte die 20C Unterschied her? Normal bei was? Bei den selben Bedingungen wie in dem Screenshot?



ne normal habe ich 55-60 grad(100% gpu asulastung) aber die lüfter drehen nur bis 800 rpm je nach game und lust und laune ist definitv ein bug. die 74 grad erreiche ich stock niemals.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Nun, wollte unbedingt nach 4 Jahren 31,5 Zoll und Zuhause testen, da alles geschlossen!
> Zudem mal  Curved und Nein, Monitor bleibt und mein Bruder bekommt den LG S-IPS
> Zudem mit 48 bis 60 Hz spielt sich mit BigNavi    (XT oder Ohne XT)
> und womöglich RayTracing sicherlich in diesen Werten, oder gar darunter.
> ...



Nein. Du brauchst jedes fps bei 4k und da sind XT gegenüber non XT schon sinvoller, ja und die Shader und Takt bringen schon was. Davon ab Du weist also, jetzt schon das Big Navi 48-60fps mit RT schafft. Deine Glaskugel möchte ich habenDir ist bewusst das ne rtx 2080Ti in 4k  und rt mächtig in die Knie geht.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man Regler bedienen und es läuft ganz okay aber das ist doch nicht der Anspruch. In einigen Games ist es wirklich gut machbar vor allem bei älteren oder wenn man sich bewusst ist, ich will 4K und gehe Kompromisse ein. Auch kommt es auf das Genre an welches man spielt. Jedoch war sein Vorhaben von start weg zu scheitern verurteilt und es haben ihm einige empfohlen zu warten.
> 
> Ich kann auch gut mit 60FPS zocken auch wenn ich jetzt von 144HZ verwöhnt bin aber so unter 50 wirds für mich unangenehm und das trotz meinen 38 Jahren. Aber ja du hast mit dem alter Recht ohne Brille brauch ich auch keine Kantenglättung mehr zu aktivieren


Sobald Corona vorbei ist, und ich keine Angst mehr um mein Jop haben muss. Ich arbeite halt beim Automobilzulieferer, auch mit meinem Festvertrag mach mir gerade sorgen, hoffe das alles noch irgendwie gut endet. Puh. Wenn das alles durchgestanden ist. Dann kaufe ich mir ein schönen großen 4k 144hz monitor als Belohnung. Dann muss leider auch ne große Grafikkarte her. Obwohl ich von der Nitro echt begeistert bin Sapphire hat hier ne Klasse Grafikkarte abgeliefert. Treiber probleme auch noch nie gehapt. Bin soweit voll zufrieden.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Nun ja für 4K 144Hz würde ich im Moment nicht bei AMD suchen


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (17. April 2020)

Bei niemanden next gen abwarten 144hz in 4k zu befeuern ist abolut utopisch selbst auf low.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Bei niemanden next gen abwarten 144hz in 4k zu befeuern ist abolut utopisch selbst auf low.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Erzähl doch kein Quark. Wo bitteschön geht das nicht 4k ? Siehe kleine fps anzeige oben links. Details und effekte Mittel bis hoch.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (17. April 2020)

wie süss 81 fps in ANNO genau da braucht man das bestimmt! Jetzt probier rdr 2 das zeigt wo die reise hingeht schaffst ja nicht mal in 1440p. aber müll reden.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Naja bei der &#8222;Stadt&#8220; hätte ich auch mehr. Anno ist vielleicht nicht das beste Game um GPU Power zu vergleichen 
Das wirkt schon sehr selektiv oder bist du echt noch nicht weiter in Anno? Wenn nicht dann meldet sich ganz schnell deine CPU 

Müssen ja auch keine 144FPS sein in 4K. Mit Gsync 100FPS passen auch. Die Zeit der festen Aktualisierungsraten dürfte doch langsam vorbei sein.


----------



## openSUSE (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Nun ja für 4K 144Hz würde ich im Moment nicht bei AMD suchen



Naja, 4k und 144Hz sind auch bei AMD nicht das Problem aber 4k und 144 FPS schon eher, allerdings bei nvidia auch.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (17. April 2020)

sollte logisch sein und nicht darauf hinweisen müssen in nem forum für hardware ^^


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Nun ja für 4K 144Hz würde ich im Moment nicht bei AMD suchen


Habe ja geschrieben, das ich auf Big Navi erstmal warte. Wenn Amds aussage zutrifft soll es ja ne richtige 4k Karte werden angeblich. Natürlich 4k 144hz ist ne Hausnummer da bin gespannt, ob Big Navi das schafft???? Zumindest schafft die Nitro bei mir immerhin bis etwas über 70fps in 4k auch wenn man regler nach links schieben muss, ist das doch schon ordentlich. Nvidia mag ich nicht wegen der Treiber. Und ne Ti schafft 4k ja auch nicht wenn alles auf Ultra, was man so zumindest liest, und wir reden noch nichtmal von 144hz


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Naja, 4k und 144Hz sind auch bei AMD nicht das Problem aber 4k und 144 FPS schon eher, allerdings bei nvidia auch.



Wenn man keinen anderen besseren Angriffspunkt findet


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Sobald Corona vorbei ist, und ich keine Angst mehr um mein Jop haben muss. Ich arbeite halt beim Automobilzulieferer, auch mit meinem Festvertrag mach mir gerade sorgen, hoffe das alles noch irgendwie gut endet. Puh. Wenn das alles durchgestanden ist. Dann kaufe ich mir ein schönen großen 4k 144hz monitor als Belohnung. Dann muss leider auch ne große Grafikkarte her. Obwohl ich von der Nitro echt begeistert bin Sapphire hat hier ne Klasse Grafikkarte abgeliefert. Treiber probleme auch noch nie gehapt. Bin soweit voll zufrieden.



Das wird schon mit deinem Job ich denke mal das wir schon 70% überstanden haben. Hier in Österreich kehrt auch schon wiedr normalität ein. Seit Dienstag haben schon die ersten Geschäfte aufgemacht, Werkstätten können wieder besucht werden. Also ich tippe mal mit ende April sind wir wieder fast in der Normalität und mit ende Mail ist wieder alles ganz gut und normal.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> wie süss 81 fps in ANNO genau da braucht man das bestimmt! Jetzt probier rdr 2 das zeigt wo die reise hingeht schaffst ja nicht mal in 1440p. aber müll reden.


Tja gefällt dir nicht das ich deine Aussage widerlegt habe, oh armer Junge. Ich spiele kein r2d2 wie das heist oder so. Andere neue Spiele laufen auch. Kann dich vollkleistern mit screenshots.


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen anderen besseren Angriffspunkt findet



Wo er recht hat, hat er recht! Also ich schaffe in vielen Games in WQHD die 144 stabil mit der 2080TI aber bei 4K ist Schluss mit Lustig.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Das wird schon mit deinem Job ich denke mal das wir schon 70% überstanden haben. Hier in Österreich kehrt auch schon wiedr normalität ein. Seit Dienstag haben schon die ersten Geschäfte aufgemacht, Werkstätten können wieder besucht werden. Also ich tippe mal mit ende April sind wir wieder fast in der Normalität und mit ende Mail ist wieder alles ganz gut und normal.



Hängt jetzt halt alles davon ab wie schnell die Großen Autobauer im Gang kommen. Ich bete schon. Hardware will bezahlt werden


----------



## openSUSE (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wenn man keinen anderen besseren Angriffspunkt findet



Wieso? Was ist den daran "Angriffspunkt"? Das ist schlicht Fakt.
Gleich kommt noch HIS(?) vorbei und sagt in etwa "alles kein Problem, alles Einstellungssache" und da hat er ja auch irgendwo Recht. Und dann geht es weiter mit "ich stell die settings doch nicht runter wegen 4k" und da hätte derjenige aber auch Recht.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Fakt ist aber auch das sich 80FPS zu 100FPS mit Free/Gsync besser anfühlen. Ich wollte nie die Erwartung erzeugen das NVIDIA dies packt aber AMD nicht. Nur wer einen 4K 144Hz Monitor kauft mit vernünftiger Ausstattung setz sich sicher keine AMD in seinen PC, zumindest zum heutigen Stand.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Naja bei der „Stadt“ hätte ich auch mehr. Anno ist vielleicht nicht das beste Game um GPU Power zu vergleichen
> Das wirkt schon sehr selektiv oder bist du echt noch nicht weiter in Anno? Wenn nicht dann meldet sich ganz schnell deine CPU
> 
> Müssen ja auch keine 144FPS sein in 4K. Mit Gsync 100FPS passen auch. Die Zeit der festen Aktualisierungsraten dürfte doch langsam vorbei sein.


Hatte neues game angefangen, aber selbst mein letztes mit ca 80000 einwohner hatte um die 65-70fps. klar wenn bei Anno alles auf ultra stellst kriegste auch dort die Gpu vor die Hunde gerade in 4k. Die Cpu macht keine Probleme auch bei großen Spielständen nicht. Habe aber auch noch keine 1Mio Einwohner gehabt. mein 3900X sollte wohl aber reichen. Anno unterstützt aber eh bis 8kerne max. Wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## openSUSE (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Nur wer einen 4K 144Hz Monitor kauft mit vernünftiger Ausstattung setz sich sicher keine AMD in seinen PC, zumindest zum heutigen Stand.


Warum denn nicht? Du solltest Hz und FPS ganz einfach nicht vermischen. Ich spiele lieber 40 FPS auf einem 144Hz Monitor als auf einen 60Hz Monitor. Und klar, ohne freesync kaufe ich heute kein Monitor mehr.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch das sich 80FPS zu 100FPS mit Free/Gsync besser anfühlen. Ich wollte nie die Erwartung erzeugen das NVIDIA dies packt aber AMD nicht. Nur wer einen 4K 144Hz Monitor kauft mit vernünftiger Ausstattung setz sich sicher keine AMD in seinen PC, zumindest zum heutigen Stand.



Du hast doch nenn AMD Pc, nur die Grafikkarte ist nicht von denen


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Spiel mal weiter mit einigen Städten und Handelsrouten etc  Meine es ja nicht böse aber Anno in 4K da hänge ich fast nur im CPU Limit und komme mit meinen 3800X auch in die Umgebung der 30FPS. Was bringt es mir wenn die ersten Stunden super laufen und danach die CPU am Ende ist? Danach würde ich nie GPU Power ausmachen.



Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Du hast doch nenn AMD Pc, nur die Grafikkarte ist nicht von denen



Mit keine AMD meinte ich die GPUs.


----------



## Patrikpcgamer (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch das sich 80FPS zu 100FPS mit Free/Gsync besser anfühlen. Ich wollte nie die Erwartung erzeugen das NVIDIA dies packt aber AMD nicht. Nur wer einen 4K 144Hz Monitor kauft mit vernünftiger Ausstattung setz sich sicher keine AMD in seinen PC, zumindest zum heutigen Stand.



was machst du dann im navi thread . fakt ist kein hersteller liefert auch nur annähernd genug fps um diese monitore voll ausnützen zu können. wird noch jahre dauern. Funkt ja gut wenn nvidia 35% für 700 Euro aufpreis verkaufen kann und die leute feiern es


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Du solltest Hz und FPS ganz einfach nicht vermischen. Ich spiele lieber 40 FPS auf einem 144Hz Monitor als auf einen 60Hz Monitor. Und klar, ohne freesync kaufe ich heute kein Monitor mehr.


Doki völlig recht hast Du. Genau das ist ja mein Beweggrund, zur Zeit. Wenn dann mal richtige 4k Karten komm passt der Rest auch.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Das ist so nicht korrekt. Gibt genug Spiele und dummerweise spiele ich auch jene. Aber korrekt das sind eher nicht so die Grafikkracher obwohl KF2 nicht so mies aussieht. Aber du hast wohl die Intension meiner Aussage nicht verstanden. Ist mir auch gerade zu anstrengend das zu erklären. Einfach gesagt um den Vorteil eines 144Hz Monitors zu erleben bedarf es nicht 144FPS. Aber da du vor paar Post noch was großspurig von „das ist ein Hardwareforum“ erzählt hast muss ich dir sicherlich nicht erklären wieso. 

Grüße Chris

Edit: Im Bezug auf OpenSuse sein Beitrag. Alles korrekt. Und ich bevorzuge in diesem Fall halt noch paar FPS mehr. Mehr wollte ich mit meiner Aussage, die natürlich subjektiver nicht sein kann, ausdrücken.
Mal ohne Mist, du weißt doch wovon ich spreche auch wenn wir nicht derselben Meinung sind!


----------



## ATIR290 (17. April 2020)

28 bis 35 fps bei 5700 non XT, bei den Meisten Neuen Games mit Ultra Settings
Rechnet mal auf XT ca. mind. 60 bis 70% drauf kommt man auf jene schnell geratene 50 bis 70 fps
Wenns mehr ist,-  umso Besser!

Aber mehr als 70/80 fps wird keine Karte bis 2022 schaffen in 4K


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> was machst du dann im navi thread . fakt ist kein hersteller liefert auch nur annähernd genug fps um diese monitore voll ausnützen zu können. wird noch jahre dauern. Funkt ja gut wenn nvidia 35% für 700 Euro aufpreis verkaufen kann und die leute feiern es


In diesen Fall geb ich dir soweit recht,aber jahre wird es nicht dauern. Wenn Amds Aussage stimmt und die Leistung in etwa linear skaliert, sollte das reichen. Wie weit die Karte wirklich am Ende über eine 2080ti liegt und mit einer 3080 oder Ti es aufnimmt. Un wie schnell die Nv Karten werden, keine Ahnung, habe Atir seine Glaskugel nicht in der Tasche.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Spiel mal weiter mit einigen Städten und Handelsrouten etc  Meine es ja nicht böse aber Anno in 4K da hänge ich fast nur im CPU Limit und komme mit meinen 3800X auch in die Umgebung der 30FPS. Was bringt es mir wenn die ersten Stunden super laufen und danach die CPU am Ende ist? Danach würde ich nie GPU Power ausmachen.
> 
> 
> 
> Mit keine AMD meinte ich die GPUs.


Was sind die letzten 3Worte in meinem Post?


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Was sind die letzten 3Worte in meinem Post?



Was ist unklar? Verzeih aber dann bin ich wohl auf dem Holzweg!

&#8222;Mich nicht irre&#8220; um genau zu sein. Etwas konkreter darf es ruhig sein


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

@patrikpcgamer 35% feiere ich und war schon lang nicht mehr so begeistert von einer Karte wie von meiner 2080TI aber den Preis feiere ich nicht! 

Die Karte sollte in einem Preislevel von max 900-1000€ liegen tut sie aber nicht daher steht es jedem frei sich diese Karte zu kaufen oder nicht.

Was ich aber gar nicht leiden kann ist wenn es User gibt die solche Leute für dumm hinstellen wenn sie sich für die Karte entscheiden und genauso mag ich die Leute nicht die meinen die anderen können sich so eine Karte nicht leisten und darum jammern sie. 

Aber nochmals, ich bin 100% mit meiner Karte zufrieden und bin noch immer überrascht wie konstant und wieviele Bilder per Sek ich aus der Karte bekomme. Auch habe ich die Karte UV bei 0,925mv und einem Takt von 1950MHZ und habe bei KDC einen Wattverbrauch von 233W (ist mein einziges Game was die Karte so auslastet)


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Das ist schön. Obwohl ich mich immer noch wundere wieso man einer ti ein UV antut  Spielt aber keine Rolle.

Ich mag die Navi Karten und bis WQHD empfehle ich sie auch. Aber selbst für 4K 60FPS mit neueren Spielen empfiehlt sich halt eine andere Karte. Wenn wir dann noch von 144Hz reden und man davon einen Vorteil will ist klar wo man landet. Ich bin oft der Meinung das die 5700XT über der 2070S steht aber ab 4K oder maxFPS ist dies nicht mehr möglich. Ganz ohne Hate. Mehr wollte ich mit meinen &#8222;Dreizeiler&#8220; nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht korrekt. Gibt genug Spiele und dummerweise spiele ich auch jene. Aber korrekt das sind eher nicht so die Grafikkracher obwohl KF2 nicht so mies aussieht. Aber du hast wohl die Intension meiner Aussage nicht verstanden. Ist mir auch gerade zu anstrengend das zu erklären. Einfach gesagt um den Vorteil eines 144Hz Monitors zu erleben bedarf es nicht 144FPS. Aber da du vor paar Post noch was großspurig von &#8222;das ist ein Hardwareforum&#8220; erzählt hast muss ich dir sicherlich nicht erklären wieso.
> 
> Grüße Chris
> 
> ...


Natürlich ist ein Monitor mit mehr Hz besser, gar keine Frage, in der Frage stimmen wir ja überein. Nur sind die Teile ja noch schweine teuer. Wenn es ja mal wenigstens Richtung 1000Euro für 4k und 144hz gehen würde, leider Pustekuchen.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das ist schön. Obwohl ich mich immer noch wundere wieso man einer ti ein UV antut  Spielt aber keine Rolle.
> 
> Ich mag die Navi Karten und bis WQHD empfehle ich sie auch. Aber selbst für 4K 60FPS mit neueren Spielen empfiehlt sich halt eine andere Karte. Wenn wir dann noch von 144Hz reden und man davon einen Vorteil will ist klar wo man landet. Ich bin oft der Meinung das die 5700XT über der 2070S steht aber ab 4K oder maxFPS ist dies nicht mehr möglich. Ganz ohne Hate. Mehr wollte ich mit meinen &#8222;Dreizeiler&#8220; nicht ausdrücken.



Amd hat ja selber gesagt, das diese Karten für wqhd sind, aber die xt lässt sich halt für 4k passabel zweckentremden, wenn mir das noch jemand vor 2Jahre gesagt hätte, ausgelacht hätte ich den.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Ja und jetzt nehme das Szenario an das xy Person so einen Monitor hat. Würdest du da echt noch eine AMD empfehlen? Allein der Besitz dieses Monitors suggeriert ja eine Kaufbereitschaft die weit über der Masse steht, salop gesagt. Manche Dinge kann man halt einfach nur in Relation sehen/bewerten.



Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Amd hat ja selber gesagt, das diese Karten für wqhd sind, aber die xt lässt sich halt für 4k passabel zweckentremden, wenn mir das noch jemand vor 2Jahre gesagt hätte, ausgelacht hätte ich den.



Das lässt sich auch eine 750ti. So kommen wir nicht weiter  Dachte wir hatten den Konsens von MaxFPS in 4K


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @patrikpcgamer 35% feiere ich und war schon lang nicht mehr so begeistert von einer Karte wie von meiner 2080TI aber den Preis feiere ich nicht!
> 
> Die Karte sollte in einem Preislevel von max 900-1000€ liegen tut sie aber nicht daher steht es jedem frei sich diese Karte zu kaufen oder nicht.
> 
> ...


Wir leben in einer freien Marktwirtschaft, jeder kann das kaufen was er möchte. Neid ist fehl am Platz.


----------



## hks1981 (17. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Was sind die letzten 3Worte in meinem Post?



In meinem Post  sind deine drei letzen Worte was habe ich gewonnen?


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt nehme das Szenario an das xy Person so einen Monitor hat. Würdest du da echt noch eine AMD empfehlen? Allein der Besitz dieses Monitors suggeriert ja eine Kaufbereitschaft die weit über der Masse steht, salop gesagt. Manche Dinge kann man halt einfach nur in Relation sehen/bewerten.
> 
> 
> 
> Das lässt sich auch eine 750ti. So kommen wir nicht weiter  Dachte wir hatten den Konsens von MaxFPS in 4K



Mann kann auch so ein Monitor mit ner xt befeuern und mit 40-70 fps glücklich sein, dafür braucht man nicht ins Lager Grün. Aber es kommt auch darauf an was einem reicht. Ja die schnellsten Karten kommen von denen und sind teuer. Aber wer glaubt das AMD wenn Sie es schaffen ne ähnlich schnelle Karte zu bringen für ein wohlfahrtspreis, der wird sich wundern, siehe Fury. Wer das schnellste haben will bezahlt halt entsprechend, haste ein Ferrari Fahrer über den Preis meckern hören?


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Nun ja wer sich im Bereich bis 70FPS befindet bedarf sicherlich nicht so eines Monitors. Ja, aber welche Person die darüber nachdenkt was reicht denkt über 4K 144Hz nach. Du verkennst da wohl etwas die Relation. 

Was du mit deinen letzten Satz aussagen willst erschließt sich mir nicht. Wo bitte ist dies der Fall gewesen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @*xlOrDsNaKex*
> 
> Da sagst du was. Hab ich früher auch gezockt und zwar extrem. Ca. 5 Jahre lang BC/WotLK/Cata gespielt, glaube so mit 12 Jahren bis ich 17 war.
> Meine WoW Ingame Zeit beträgt *über 1 Jahr. Ja. 365 Tage INGAME. In 5 Jahren. *
> ...


Wahre Worte 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Nun ja wer sich im Bereich bis 70FPS befindet bedarf sicherlich nicht so eines Monitors. Ja, aber welche Person die darüber nachdenkt was reicht denkt über 4K 144Hz nach. Du verkennst da wohl etwas die Relation.
> 
> Was du mit deinen letzten Satz aussagen willst erschließt sich mir nicht. Wo bitte ist dies der Fall gewesen?



Falsch nur weil ich mir ein 144hz 4k Monitor kaufen möchte muss ich nicht gleich ne Ti oder big Navi holen also Enthusiasten Karte holen. Bitte nicht die eigene Sichtweise auf andere reflektieren.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Oh nein Atir ist es doch nichts geworden. Naja kannst ja nichts dafür es haben dir ja keine User abgeraten davor oder dir empfohlen noch zu warten.... ach halt doch haben sie und was war deine Antwort? Solange du nicht auf andere hörst wenn du schon fragst wird es immer so sein also entweder ist dir dein Geld egal oder andere Meinungen interessieren dich nicht.
> 
> Also einpacken und retour: Dacht du bist nicht so einer? Was hat er denn damit du ihm zurück gibst? Weil er eine Range nicht erreicht die er gar nicht angegeben hat? So kommt er wieder retour wird als B-Ware verkauft nur weil es User wie dich gibt die Beratungsressistent sind.
> 
> Einen 4K Bildschirm befeuern mit einer Non XT 5700... das mach ich nichtmal mit meiner 2080TI obwohl sie es in einige Games kann, bin aber realist genug das ich sehe das selbst ne 2080TI noch nicht reif ist für dauerhafte 4K mit über 60FPS in der AVG


Da haste 100% Recht..... Ich schlacker auch manchmal mit den Ohren... Was atir für eine Logik hat. Atir ist nicht böse gemeint..... Aber wer nicht hören will, muss leiden [emoji849] Aber ich denke fu bist trotzdem ein ganz Lieber [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Habe mir einen Zollstock gekauft, 2m lang. Das Ding ist auch wirklich nur 2m lang da kann ich ziehen wie ich will. Tss, das Teil geht zurück mit Vermerk "Ist leider genau so wie beschrieben, daher kann ich es nicht brauchen" gibt natürlich nur 1 Punkt dafür.
> 
> Edit: Kaum zu glauben aber ich muss hks mal 100% zustimmen.


Jo man muss erstmal vernünftig überlegen und ein Realist sein bevor man bestellt [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> In meinem Post  sind deine drei letzen Worte was habe ich gewonnen?



Ein Pfund Buletten meine Frau macht die besten.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Nun ja für 4K 144Hz würde ich im Moment nicht bei AMD suchen


Aber auch nicht bei Nvidia 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Achso...bist also von einer 2080ti weg weil? Sagt wohl alles...Solche Personen wie dich gibt es Sand am Meer.
Natürlich kann sich jeder sowas leisten  in dem ich auf Pump kaufe? Ist ok...man soll ja tolerant sein xD


----------



## ATIR290 (17. April 2020)

Noch Einmal fürs Mitschreiben @An Alle

Es gibt ganze 5 Monitore welche 4K und Curved sein,-
und dies wollte ich einfach mal testen, außer Wenn und Aber!

Was ich zugeben MUSS, da ich mich bei der FreeSync Range wirklich verrannt habe, dass da mehr möglich sein MUSS!
Aber ansonsten, meinerseits Guter, Jedoch zum Gewöhnen erwähnter 4K Curved Monitor.

Die 5 Curved Modelle:
Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Auflösung: 3840x2160 (4K UHD), Form: gebogen (curved) Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Wer denkt das Big Navi @All Max  @4K schneller als 70+ fps wird, irrt sich gewaltig.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> was für neid ich hatte eine 2080ti nur als info. Kann sich jeder locker leisten geht aber ums prinzip das wir unser hobby damit nur noch teurer machen.


so ein schwachsinn, gibt genug Leute die können sich keine leisten, schonmal den armen Leiharbeiter gefragt? der für mindestlohn 50km  zur Arbeit fährt und dann weniger als nen Hartz4 Empfänger hat. Liest Du überhaubt was Du schreibst????????????????


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> so ein schwachsinn, gibt genug Leute die können sich keine leisten, schonmal den armen Leiharbeiter gefragt? der für mindestlohn 50km  zur Arbeit fährt und dann weniger als nen Hartz4 Empfänger hat. Liest Du überhaubt was Du schreibst????????????????



Gehe nicht drauf ein. Sparst dir viele Nerven. Ich würde sagen das ich gut verdiene und dennoch würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen solche Aussagen zu treffen. Jener Ussr hat schon so einige Post dagelassen wo man sich sehr fragen muss was falsch läuft. Gerade im Konsolen Thread.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

Kann er ja machen, auch wenn s in deinen Augen unlogisch ist. Es ist seine Sache was er sich kauft. Wenn er Amd lieber mag bitteschön. Wenn Er damit glücklicher ist als mit der alten ist sein kauf durchaus gerechtfertigt. sofern er mit den Abstrichen leben kann kein Rt und weniger fps. Mann muss kein Benz und Iphone haben um glücklich zu sein. Meine Familie ist mir wichtiger


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Gehe nicht drauf ein. Sparst dir viele Nerven. Ich würde sagen das ich gut verdiene und dennoch würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen solche Aussagen zu treffen. Jener Ussr hat schon so einige Post dagelassen wo man sich sehr fragen muss was falsch läuft. Gerade im Konsolen Thread.


Bitte nicht im letzten Post angegriffen fühlen, war wirklich nicht böse gemeint. Ist halt nur meine Meinung zu dem Thema, habe gerade erst gesehen das Du da nicht so eine extreme Ansicht vertittst. Alles gut wir haben uns alle lieb


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Verzeih aber deine sarkastische Äußerung kann ich nicht ignorieren. Womit habe ich das verdient? Dachte bist einer mit dem man vernünftig diskutieren kann. Schade drum, ist das echt Nötig meinen &#8222;Nickname&#8220; für solch Dinge zu verwenden. Ohne Mist, dachte bist einer mit dem man sich unterhalten kann auch wenn man verschiedener Meinung ist. Würde gern weiter schreiben aber ich lasse das hier mal gut sein. Völlig unnötig!!!!!

Edit: Ohne Mist, freut mich sehr dein Post. Gerade weil jener kam bevor meiner online war. Hat etwas von Stärke...


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Gehe nicht drauf ein. Sparst dir viele Nerven. Ich würde sagen das ich gut verdiene und dennoch würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen solche Aussagen zu treffen. Jener Ussr hat schon so einige Post dagelassen wo man sich sehr fragen muss was falsch läuft. Gerade im Konsolen Thread.


Jo vileicht lebt er ja in seiner eigenen Blase von der Aussenwelt abgekoppelt. Frische Luft tut manchen gut  habe ich gehört, fördert die durchblutung in systhemrelevanten Bereichen des Körpers


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @patrikpcgamer 35% feiere ich und war schon lang nicht mehr so begeistert von einer Karte wie von meiner 2080TI aber den Preis feiere ich nicht!
> 
> Die Karte sollte in einem Preislevel von max 900-1000€ liegen tut sie aber nicht daher steht es jedem frei sich diese Karte zu kaufen oder nicht.
> 
> ...


Jo eine 2080ti ist eine geile Karte. Mein Kollege hat auch eine 2080ti von msi... Die trio.... 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Verzeih aber deine sarkastische Äußerung kann ich nicht ignorieren. Womit habe ich das verdient? Dachte bist einer mit dem man vernünftig diskutieren kann. Schade drum, ist das echt Nötig meinen &#8222;Nickname&#8220; für solch Dinge zu verwenden. Ohne Mist, dachte bist einer mit dem man sich unterhalten kann auch wenn man verschiedener Meinung ist. Würde gern weiter schreiben aber ich lasse das hier mal gut sein. Völlig unnötig!!!!!
> 
> Edit: Ohne Mist, freut mich sehr dein Post. Gerade weil jener kam bevor meiner online war. Hat etwas von Stärke...


Ja gebe zu ich war etwas vorschnell, hatte halt dein letzten Post übersehen, nächstesmal schaue ich genauer hin versprochen: Handreichen und shüttel:


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Ja gebe zu ich war etwas vorschnell, hatte halt dein letzten Post übersehen, nächstesmal schaue ich genauer hin versprochen: Handreichen und shüttel:



Alles gut. Hast eine PN. Denke das gehört hier nicht her  und ich nehme deine Erklärung deinerseits dankend an.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

Aber ich persönlich hätte jetzt auch keine Ti gegen eine Xt getauscht, vorallem wo jetzt Freesync mit Nvidia kompatibel ist. Aber Navi ist ne wirklich gute Karte in Ihrer Klasse, das lässt zumindest auf den Big Chip hoffen, mal sehen wie weit sich rdna2 da unterscheidet. Und die Nitro+ ist wirklich ne richtig gute Custom habe noch nie so ne gute Karte gehabt. Ausser damals meine Ati Hd 5870 die war auch spitze obwohl ich danach ne gtx 580 hatte habe ich meine Ati immer vermisst.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

AMD hat mit Navi auch einen guten Wurf gemacht. Wie ich auch vor paar Post erwähnte sehe ich eine 5700XT über einer 2070S. Aber danach muss man einfach ohne ***Brille zugegeben das AMD keine Optionen bietet. Das war es worauf ich hinaus wollte im Bezug auf AMD und 4K@144Hz. Ich würde mir auch eine AMD in den Kasten setzen wenn sie Leistung liefert.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

So die Freesync Probleme sind mit den Letzten Treiber geschichte, mann das wurde auch endlich Zeit. Habe so einige Spiele jetzt durchgetestet. 4K absolut smooth. Weiss jetzt nicht ob das schon länger behoben wurde, habe es nur jetzt mit diesen Treiber wieder getestet. Jetzt erstmal ne runde Anno siedeln, so macht wieder richtig spass.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ähm cocktail Abend mit Freundinnen in der Corona Zeit? Ist das nicht ein bissl gefährlich vor allem für die eigene Familie?


Nein nein.... Wir sind sowas von vorsichtig. Es waren nur 2 beste Freundinnen die auch immer nur zuhause waren mit ihren Kindern und sich strickt dran halten. Die saßen ja in der Stube verteilt mit min 2m Abstand.... Auch die Frauen müssen mal Dampf ablassen [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nein nein.... Wir sind sowas von vorsichtig. Es waren nur 2 beste Freundinnen die auch immer nur zuhause waren mit ihren Kindern und sich strickt dran halten. Die saßen ja in der Stube verteilt mit min 2m Abstand.... Auch die Frauen müssen mal Dampf ablassen [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Nicht nur Männer müssen mal  
Ich weiß OT aber konnte es mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> was für neid ich hatte eine 2080ti nur als info. Kann sich jeder locker leisten geht aber ums prinzip das wir unser hobby damit nur noch teurer machen.



Schon mal dran gedacht, dass auch Leute auch zocken die evtl noch keinen festen Beruf haben?
Ich bin Student, bekomme ein bisschen Unterhalt und finanziere mich ansonsten komplett selbst, ich gehe neben einem Vollzeitstudium für Mindestlohn arbeiten wovon auch noch 10% abgezogen werden, wovon ich dann meine Miete und mein Essen bezahlen muss. Seit März hab ich meinen Job vorerst verloren, habe dann bis letzte Woche spontan im Supermarkt ausgeholfen, wo ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr hin kann. Die Miete ist bis Juni safe, wenn ich bis Juli meinen alten Job nicht wieder habe, dann guck ich ganz schön blöd aus der Wäsche wenn die Miete ansteht und die Strom und Internet Rechnung kommt. 

Ich kann mir ganz bestimmt keine 2080Ti "mal locker leisten" und es gibt Leute die haben noch weitaus weniger als ich. Ich kann meine Bude bezahlen, ich kann Essen was ich möchte, ich kann mir mal n paar Schuhe kaufen und ich kann mal abends weg gehen alles ohne mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen zu müssen. Das kann nicht jeder. Und wenn ich mir keine Ti leisten kann, dann können es demnach sehr viele andere ebenfalls nicht. 

Denk mal ein bisschen nach was du von dir gibst.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> AMD hat mit Navi auch einen guten Wurf gemacht. Wie ich auch vor paar Post erwähnte sehe ich eine 5700XT über einer 2070S. Aber danach muss man einfach ohne ***Brille zugegeben das AMD keine Optionen bietet. Das war es worauf ich hinaus wollte im Bezug auf AMD und 4K@144Hz. Ich würde mir auch eine AMD in den Kasten setzen wenn sie Leistung liefert.


Wenn man auf rt kein wert legt ist Navi gut. Klar im high End gibts halt nur Grün auf der Ladentheke. Daher auch die netten Preise. Sobald Big Navi am start ist und änliche Leistung abliefert, werden die Preise änlich sein. Amd ist auch kein wohlfartsverein. Ja und wer bei 4k die meisten fps haben will greift halt zu den großen Nvidia Chips, gibt ja zurzeit nichts anderes.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass auch Leute auch zocken die evtl noch keinen festen Beruf haben?
> Ich bin Student, bekomme ein bisschen Unterhalt und finanziere mich ansonsten komplett selbst, ich gehe neben einem Vollzeitstudium für Mindestlohn arbeiten wovon auch noch 10% abgezogen werden, wovon ich dann meine Miete und mein Essen bezahlen muss. Seit März hab ich meinen Job vorerst verloren, habe dann im April spontan im Supermarkt ausgeholfen, wo ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr hin kann. Die Miete ist bis Juni safe, wenn ich bis Juli meinen alten Job nicht wieder habe, dann guck ich ganz schön blöd aus der Wäsche wenn die Miete ansteht und die Strom und Internet Rechnung kommt.
> 
> Ich kann mir ganz bestimmt keine 2080Ti "mal locker leisten" und es gibt Leute die haben noch weitaus weniger als ich. Ich kann meine Bude bezahlen, ich kann Essen was ich möchte, ich kann mir mal n paar Schuhe kaufen und ich kann mal abends weg gehen alles ohne mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen zu müssen. Das kann nicht jeder. Und wenn ich mir keine Ti leisten kann, dann können es demnach sehr viele andere ebenfalls nicht.
> ...



Hey ich habe mit 8 Leuten in einer WG gelebt und LOL auf Schrotthardware gezockt. Häng dich rein und es kommt der Moment wo dich der Preis einer 2080ti nicht interessiert. Obwohl meine Branche(Luftfahrt) gerade nicht von Stabilität trotzt.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ähhh sorry was? Also ich bin ja ein sehr gutgläubiger Mensch aber von einer 2080TI retour auf eine rx5700xt halte ich für unreal!
> 
> Die 5700er ist eine tolle Karte keine Frage aber wenn ich was höheres habe werde ich in meinem leben nie downgraden. Sidegrade lass ich mir ja noch einreden wenn man zb. Von NV zu AMD oder umgekehrt wechseln will aber ein downgrade macht keiner wirklich keiner.


Doch, ich hier.
Von UHD 144Hz mit 2080ti zurück auf WQHD 144Hz RX 5700.
So hat am Ende noch jemand anders Freude an meinen gebrauchten Sachen, die er für weniger Geld als neu gekauft hat.
Dazu konnte ich mal wieder basteln.
Und die tollste Erkenntnis, ne 5700 reicht aus.

Bevor jetzt einige Fragen, nein ich muss nicht die neusten Spiele mit max Einstellungen und 144fps oder mehr spielen.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass auch Leute auch zocken die evtl noch keinen festen Beruf haben?
> Ich bin Student, bekomme ein bisschen Unterhalt und finanziere mich ansonsten komplett selbst, ich gehe neben einem Vollzeitstudium für Mindestlohn arbeiten wovon auch noch 10% abgezogen werden, wovon ich dann meine Miete und mein Essen bezahlen muss. Seit März hab ich meinen Job vorerst verloren, habe dann bis letzte Woche spontan im Supermarkt ausgeholfen, wo ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr hin kann. Die Miete ist bis Juni safe, wenn ich bis Juli meinen alten Job nicht wieder habe, dann guck ich ganz schön blöd aus der Wäsche wenn die Miete ansteht und die Strom und Internet Rechnung kommt.
> 
> Ich kann mir ganz bestimmt keine 2080Ti "mal locker leisten" und es gibt Leute die haben noch weitaus weniger als ich. Ich kann meine Bude bezahlen, ich kann Essen was ich möchte, ich kann mir mal n paar Schuhe kaufen und ich kann mal abends weg gehen alles ohne mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen zu müssen. Das kann nicht jeder. Und wenn ich mir keine Ti leisten kann, dann können es demnach sehr viele andere ebenfalls nicht.
> ...



Studieren in Deutschland ist teuer, wenn mann keine Reichen Eltern hat, und sein Brot selber verdienen muss, ist das nicht einfach, kenne genug Leute die das auch müssen. Arbeiten und Studieren gleichzeitig, das ist ne harte Nummer. Und corona macht alles nur noch schlimmer. Jetzt sitz mal auf der Schulbank auf die Prüfung vorbereiten und das mit dem Hintergedanken wie man in dieser Situation seine Rechnungen begleicht. Du schaffst das schon!


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Doch, ich hier.
> Von UHD 144Hz mit 2080ti zurück auf WQHD 144Hz RX 5700.
> So hat am Ende noch jemand anders Freude an meinen gebrauchten Sachen, die er für weniger Geld als neu gekauft hat.
> Dazu konnte ich mal wieder basteln.
> Und die tollste Erkenntnis, ne 5700 reicht aus.


Gar keine Frage wenn Dir das reicht und du zufrieden bist. Ist das gerechtfertigt. Mir reicht meine ja auch, auch wenn ich ne Big Navi gerne hätte bin ich sehr zufrieden auch mit meinem Kauf.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Studieren in Deutschland ist teuer, wenn mann keine Reichen Eltern hat, und sein Brot selber verdienen muss, ist das nicht einfach, kenne genug Leute die das auch müssen. Arbeiten und Studieren gleichzeitig, das ist ne harte Nummer. Und corona macht alles nur noch schlimmer. Jetzt sitz mal auf der Schulbank auf die Prüfung vorbereiten und das mit dem Hintergedanken wie man in dieser Situation seine Rechnungen begleicht. Du schaffst das schon!



Ich habe im Kino gejobbt und hatte mein Bafög. 300€ Miete und es ging trotzdem und war eher der der so einige Kräuter probiert hat


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Hey ich habe mit 8 Leuten in einer WG gelebt und LOL auf Schrotthardware gezockt. Häng dich rein und es kommt der Moment wo dich der Preis einer 2080ti nicht interessiert. Obwohl meine Branche(Luftfahrt) gerade nicht von Stabilität trotzt.


Flieger am Boden, Autos auf Halde, habe seit 4Wochen Kurzarbeit. Das nenn ich mal A-Karte Habe früher mit nen 486DX 66mhz und ne Herkules Dynamite 32mb Vram F15 Strike Eagle gespielt geile Grafik und schön flüssig, dann Silent hunter 3 auf nen Pentuim III mit Geforce GT 4200 das hat vieleicht geruckelt, schrecklich. Aber das war ne geile Zeit das erste Doom, und dann 8Rechner per Kabel im Lahn in einer kleinen Dachwohnung über 30Grad im Sommer, überall Kabel selbst in der Küche musste mann aufpassen, nicht über ne Strippe zu fallen, das Bier tat sein übriges


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ich habe im Kino gejobbt und hatte mein Bafög. 300€ Miete und es ging trotzdem und war eher der der so einige Kräuter probiert hat


Unsre Stadt war in sachen Kräuter ne hochburg, war auch kein kostverächter In der Lehre 3es Lehrjahr 435Mark nix Euro. Damit musste ich ein ganzen Monat auskommen. Dann immer in Disco saufen da ging die Scheine aber hin. Steinbruchparties usw. Und dann der Typ im VW Bulli mit vollgestopften Seesack ja jaja coole zeit.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Bei mir kam heute erst die Erklärung zur Kurzarbeit. Aber ich komm klar und klage eher über die Bemessungsgrenze. Also mir geht es gut und dies wünsche ich jeden anderen auch. Wir sind doch alle Nerds und etwas Zusammenhalt schadet ja nicht 

Ach ja...ich kenne die Zeiten zur Genüge... warst du denn auch  plasma spenden um das Bier am WE zu zahlen ? Hier spricht ein Haema Stammkunde )))


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heute erst die Erklärung zur Kurzarbeit. Aber ich komm klar und klage eher über die Bemessungsgrenze. Also mir geht es gut und dies wünsche ich jeden anderen auch. Wir sind doch alle Nerds und etwas Zusammenhalt schadet ja nicht


Mir gehts auch noch ganz gut, dank meiner Frau die geht zum Glück noch los Ich habe dadurch locker 500Euro weniger. Aber noch genug + auf dem Konto ich halte noch ne  weile durch. Haubtsache ich behalte mein Jop. Das ist das allerwichtigste, das geht mir zurzeit halt durch den Kopf.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

Ich wollte eigentlich schon lange Anno spielen, aber Ihr haltet mich die ganze Zeit schon davon ab. Gutes Forum hier


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wenn du für Kurzarbeit angemeldet bist hast du sehr gute Karten auch deinen Job behalten zu können! Würde mich da nicht so fertig machen. Du bist ja bestimmt schon lange in der Firma und so eine Entlassung kostet auch mal schöne Abfertigung und das überlegen diese sich auch gut. Auch bist du in einem Alter wo sich die Firma gut rechtfertigen müsste wieso gerade du.



Bin da jetzt 4Jahre 2 über ne Leihfirma dann fast 2 mit Zeitvertrag dann mitte diesen Mai Unbefristet übernommen. vorher von der alten Firma gekündigt, die hatten sich mit China übernommen und die Produktion lief nicht an. nach 10mille Verlust die Notbremse, mit Kündigungswelle, wir unten durften das Unvermögen von oben ausbaden.


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Vielleicht um etwas utopisch zu sein erkennen gewisse Firmen den Wert eines Mitarbeiters an. 

Ich habe das Glück damit klarzukommen, Bemessungsgrenze ist das Stichwort. Hoffe das alle gut aus der Sache rauskommen und ihr Ding machen könnt.


Edit: zum vorherigen Post. Die mittlere Management Etage kann auch selten was dafür. Solche Entscheidungen  kommen von ganz anderer Stelle. Dein Meister auch nur sein Job. Das verkennen viele.


----------



## Einbecker41 (17. April 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heute erst die Erklärung zur Kurzarbeit. Aber ich komm klar und klage eher über die Bemessungsgrenze. Also mir geht es gut und dies wünsche ich jeden anderen auch. Wir sind doch alle Nerds und etwas Zusammenhalt schadet ja nicht
> 
> Ach ja...ich kenne die Zeiten zur Genüge... warst du denn auch  plasma spenden um das Bier am WE zu zahlen ? Hier spricht ein Haema Stammkunde )))


Ich Stammkunde Brauerei Einbeck: Brauherren Pils, Urbock Dunkel, Maurerbrause Einbecker Spezial, Pilsbier....................................


----------



## IphoneBenz (17. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Ich Stammkunde Brauerei Einbeck: Brauherren Pils, Urbock Dunkel, Maurerbrause Einbecker Spezial, Pilsbier....................................



Kläre mich bitte auf.

Edit: Freut mich sehr das zu solchen Zeiten noch eine Diskussion/Interaktion möglich ist.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. April 2020)

@*IphoneBenz*


> Hey ich habe mit 8 Leuten in einer WG gelebt und LOL auf Schrotthardware  gezockt. Häng dich rein und es kommt der Moment wo dich der Preis einer  2080ti nicht interessiert. Obwohl meine Branche(Luftfahrt) gerade nicht  von Stabilität trotzt.


@*Einbecker41*


> Studieren in Deutschland ist teuer, wenn mann keine Reichen Eltern hat,  und sein Brot selber verdienen muss, ist das nicht einfach, kenne genug  Leute die das auch müssen. Arbeiten und Studieren gleichzeitig, das ist  ne harte Nummer. Und corona macht alles nur noch schlimmer. Jetzt sitz  mal auf der Schulbank auf die Prüfung vorbereiten und das mit dem  Hintergedanken wie man in dieser Situation seine Rechnungen begleicht.  Du schaffst das schon!


Natürlich schaff ich das. Das war auch eigentlich gar keine Beschwerde, mir geht es ja gut und es ist nicht so als müsste ich um mein Essen bangen. Alles was ich brauche, kann ich mir kaufen. Eine Ti ist halt nicht etwas, was man braucht  Ich sehe das immer noch von der guten Seite, es gibt immer Leute die weitaus schlechter dran sind. Ich wollte mit meinem Text nur zeigen, dass selbst jemand wie ich, der nicht wirklich in einer Notlage ist, sich trotzdem nicht mal locker eine Ti leisten kann.

@*hks1981* 
					Du sagtest vorhin die Geschäfte öffnen wieder in AT und wir sind bald wieder bei der Normalität? Funktioniert das denn in AT? Ab Montag sollen hier nämlich auch die ersten Läden öffnen, alles unter 800m^2 geht in Ordnung. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass das zu einem erneuten Anstieg der Zahlen führt. Wir haben hier weitaus mehr Leute und vor allem in NRW dichter besiedelte Orte als in AT, ich denke nicht das das funktioniert. Woran auch keine Behörde gedacht hat ist, dass tatsächlich ab Montag riesige Einkaufscenter öffnen, mit vielen kleinen Läden. Sind ja alle unter 800m^2. Na herzlichen Glückwünsch. Das Einkaufscenter in meiner Nähe hat täglich 5 stellige Besucherzahlen.


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. April 2020)

Es können auch größere Läden aufmachen, die Verkaufsfläche muss dann nur auf 800qm² begrenzt werden.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Also Basteldrang habe ich auch immer, aber das ich mir eine HighEnd Karte gegen eine Karte wechseln würde bräucht ich schon sehr gute Argumente. Da bastel ich lieber an meinem Setting herum bevor ich mir ein Downgrad verpasse und klar reicht auch ne 5700er aus aber irgendwann wirst du wieder höher müssen und da hätte aber vielleicht die 2080Ti gereicht noch. Also im Endeffekt zahlst du dann auch mehr wieder unter dem Strich, es sei denn du bist wie ein Kumpel von mir der zockt bewusst Games immer 2 Jahre hinten nach. Also er zockt gerade Games aus dem Jahr 2018.
> 
> Ist ne arge idee und er ist total glücklich weil er sagt A kosten die Games kaum was und B kann er diese voll ausfahren auf seiner Karte



Das aktuellste ist Borderlands 3, was aber auch ne Ausnahme ist.
Ansonsten warten noch The Division, TESO, Mass Effect Andromeda, Farcry Primal darauf gespielt zu werden.
Also nix was irgendwie neu wäre.
Ende des Jahres oder nächstes Jahr gibt es was neues, sobald es Karten mit HDMI 2.1 gibt und ein LG OLED ordentlich mit UHD 120Hz funktioniert.



Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Maurerbrause Einbecker Spezial


Erst mal schön dass noch jemand weiss, was Maurerbrause ist.
Aber seit dem das Landbier heisst und in grünen Kisten verkauft wird, ist es irgendwie nicht mehr dasselbe.


----------



## Einbecker41 (18. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das aktuellste ist Borderlands 3, was aber auch ne Ausnahme ist.
> Ansonsten warten noch The Division, TESO, Mass Effect Andromeda, Farcry Primal darauf gespielt zu werden.
> Also nix was irgendwie neu wäre.
> Ende des Jahres oder nächstes Jahr gibt es was neues, sobald es Karten mit HDMI 2.1 gibt und ein LG OLED ordentlich mit UHD 120Hz funktioniert.
> ...



Seitdem schmeckt es auch nicht mehr. Bin aber der typische Brauherren Pils Trinker. Seitdem es Kellerbier gibt, ist das meine 1te Wahl. Das haben die Einbecker gut hingekriegt. Müsste mal wieder ne Brauerei Besichtigung machen &#65533;&#65533; Gute Nacht euch allen, und bleibt gesund


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2020)

Hier gibt es höchstens mal Mai oder Winterbock.
Dafür gutes Craftbier.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> Irgendiwe merkt sich der Pc die Uv settings nicht nach dem Hochfahren muss ich manuell wider Profil Laden?!?


Windows Schnellstart deaktivieren.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2020)

Auf Wiedersehen dann mit deinem neuen Account.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. April 2020)

Patrikpcgamer schrieb:


> ist deaktiviert seit ich den pc zusammengeschustert habe.



meistens kommt es davon wenn man den Chipsatz Treiber(AMD) vom Mobo aktualisiert. deinstalliere mal bitte deinen AMD Grafiktreiber und installiere ihn komplett neu. Dann sollte es funktionieren das hat bei mir immer geholfen


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. April 2020)

War hier nicht die Tage jemand der in Warzone bzw. CoD das Problem hatte, dass die Karte nicht genug Power zieht?
Ich habe jetzt leider das selbe Problem und das macht es unspielbar.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man hier sieht sind die Temps sehr niedrig, der Verbrauch ebenfalls, die Karte darf sich eigentlich locker 200W ziehen, ich hab das PT nicht mal begrenzt. 
Resultat sind unter 70 FPS, so kann ich gar nicht spielen. Das war definitiv nicht immer so. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist die selbe Map und hier hab ich fast doppelt so viel FPS. Leider kein ganzes Monitoring, aber das ist höchstens 1-2 Wochen her, es geht also definitiv. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Andere Map, auch etwas länger her schon. Karte zieht 160W, peakt auch mal höher. 

Wieso sie jetzt nur 120W zieht ist mir ein Rätsel. Hat jemand ne Idee, oder mal wieder Activisions Schuld?
Falls es wichtig ist: Alles auf Max Einstellungen mit 140 FPS Limit.


----------



## Einbecker41 (18. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Na gott sei dank, denn deine Art ist echt zum entsorgen. Alleine deine ständigen Proll-Sprüche zeigen das du in einer Community nicht fähig bist. Und zu dem Alter trifft es eher auf dich zu. Der Mann der es kann



Endlich wieder Ruhe, solche Leute drücken nur das Niveau nach unten. Hoffentlich bleibt der auch wirklich wech! Das man bei Navi die Spannungskurve in der Mitte vom Teilastbereich etwas anheben kann um wilkürliche Chrashs im idle oder Game zu unterbinden, sofern es nicht am windows update liegt oder was anderem, hat er ja bis heute nicht mitgekriegt.


----------



## EyRaptor (18. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ähhh sorry was? Also ich bin ja ein sehr gutgläubiger Mensch aber von einer 2080TI retour auf eine rx5700xt halte ich für unreal!
> 
> Die 5700er ist eine tolle Karte keine Frage aber wenn ich was höheres habe werde ich in meinem leben nie downgraden. Sidegrade lass ich mir ja noch einreden wenn man zb. Von NV zu AMD oder umgekehrt wechseln will aber ein downgrade macht keiner wirklich keiner.



ALso um ganz ehrlich zu sein finde ich das jetzt nicht soooo seltsam.
Ich mache aktuell auch nichts anderes, indem ich eine 5600XT benutze während ne 1080ti, 5700XT und Vega 56 nur arbeitslos rumliegen .


----------



## ATIR290 (18. April 2020)

Homefront -  The Revolution - Ist einfach ein Geiles Game und da stockt die Navi auch mit 30 bis 35 Frames bei mir rum
Da schafft auch Big Navi keine 70+ an Frames, Wetten.


----------



## Einbecker41 (18. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Homefront -  The Revolution - Ist einfach ein Geiles Game und da stockt die Navi auch mit 30 bis 35 Frames bei mir rum
> Da schafft auch Big Navi keine 70+ an Frames, Wetten.



Das kann mann garnicht wissen, hast du big navi schon im Pc oder was? Welche Auflösung. wiviel Details, aaf usw. Haubtsache irgendwas gepostet.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. April 2020)

Lass gut sein,
5700XT x 2 ist maximal Big Navi, so in der Richtung mit kleinen Verbesserungen mal etwas mehr, mal etwas weniger.
5700 XT @OC schafft dort nicht mal 40 fps beim dem Game, also


----------



## Einbecker41 (18. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Lass gut sein,
> 5700XT x 2 ist maximal Big Navi, so in der Richtung mit kleinen Verbesserungen mal etwas mehr, mal etwas weniger.
> 5700 XT @OC schafft dort nicht mal 40 fps beim dem Game, also



Das kannst du nicht vergleichen. Da big Navi auch rt können soll neue rdna2 Architektur Gpu Takt welcher vram HBM oder GDDR6 das Kannste mit deiner 5700 nicht vergleichen auch nicht ausgehend von der xt die auch schon schneller ist. Nicht irgendwas behaupten. Was noch gar keiner weiss


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Homefront -  The Revolution - Ist einfach ein Geiles Game und da stockt die Navi auch mit 30 bis 35 Frames bei mir rum
> Da schafft auch Big Navi keine 70+ an Frames, Wetten.



YouTube
Der Typ schafft doppelt so viele fps wie du und hängt dabei andauernd im CPU Limit.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2020)

Achso, aber selbst in UHD hat man nicht halb so viele fps wie in WQHD und das CPU Limit sollte auch nicht mehr da sein.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2020)

Ist er doch selber Schuld wenn er sich nen Office Monitor zum zocken kauft.


----------



## ATIR290 (18. April 2020)

Na, weiss mehr als ihr, aber denkt nur Big Navi rennt mit 100+ fps bei den Neuesten Games, zudem auch Raytracing verpufft keine Performance.
Bin raus!


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2020)

Ahja, du weisst also jetzt schon wie Big Navi performt.
Wenn du gerade dabei bist, gib mal die Lottozahlen.


----------



## LordEliteX (18. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> War hier nicht die Tage jemand der in Warzone bzw. CoD das Problem hatte, dass die Karte nicht genug Power zieht?
> Ich habe jetzt leider das selbe Problem und das macht es unspielbar.
> 
> 
> ...



Ja hier  
hatte den Treiber aktualisiert und dann wieder auf 20.2.2 gewechselt (anderer Treiber war bei mir instabil) und seitdem ist es besser aber nicht mehr so gut wie vor paar Wochen. Karte zieht jetzt 160 Watt im Game.
Aber das Game ist für mich gestorben da alle nur noch mit dem Raketenwerfer rumlaufen in Warzone.


----------



## Elistaer (18. April 2020)

Na endlich muss ich das nicht mehr lesen da waren mir die AMD vs Intel Diskussionen mit hks sogar noch lieber. 

Ich bin mit meiner 5700XT sehr zufrieden und sie bietet mir in neuen Titeln auch genügend Leistung für WQHD mit 144 FPS je nach Spiel. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (18. April 2020)

Der Typ war auch wirklich sehr anstrengend. Hatte eine Schreibweise, das es schon offensichtlich war, welch eingeschränkt der Ereignishorizont war...hatte den gott sei dank schnell auf der ignorelist....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> War hier nicht die Tage jemand der in Warzone bzw. CoD das Problem hatte, dass die Karte nicht genug Power zieht?
> Ich habe jetzt leider das selbe Problem und das macht es unspielbar.
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmhhh ich hatte gestern noch eine gute Stunde WZ gezockt.... Aber ohne Probleme..... Mhhhh komisch 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja, du weisst also jetzt schon wie Big Navi performt.
> Wenn du gerade dabei bist, gib mal die Lottozahlen.


Oh ja die brauch ich auch [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ja hier
> hatte den Treiber aktualisiert und dann wieder auf 20.2.2 gewechselt (anderer Treiber war bei mir instabil) und seitdem ist es besser aber nicht mehr so gut wie vor paar Wochen. Karte zieht jetzt 160 Watt im Game.
> Aber das Game ist für mich gestorben da alle nur noch mit dem Raketenwerfer rumlaufen in Warzone.



Ich bin auch mal auf den 20.2.2 zurück, aber hier das selbe. 
Gerade kam aber auch schon wieder n Hotfix bei Battle.net, das kann auch wieder alles ändern, mal schauen. 
Warzone spiel ich eh kaum, der Modus ist mir einfach zu langsam, zu wenig Action.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (18. April 2020)

David was für ein egoshooter spielst du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## LordEliteX (18. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal auf den 20.2.2 zurück, aber hier das selbe.
> Gerade kam aber auch schon wieder n Hotfix bei Battle.net, das kann auch wieder alles ändern, mal schauen.
> Warzone spiel ich eh kaum, der Modus ist mir einfach zu langsam, zu wenig Action.



Zwischendurch hatte ich auch ein Problem mit Mikrolags alle paar Sekunden. Beim nächsten mini Patch war es weg und beim nächsten war es wieder da. 
Alles sehr sehr buggy bei Cod.


----------



## Elistaer (18. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an die gar nicht mehr erinnern hast du noch einen Link zur unserer Diskussion


Ich erinnere mich nur noch daran es war zu Ryzen 2000er Zeiten am Anfang aber genau weiß ich es auch nicht mehr hatte aber dazu geführt neben meinem Beruf der eh Stressig ist deine Posts zu ignorieren bis du hier gelandet bist [emoji28][emoji23],

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (19. April 2020)

@hks1981 

Da hast wirklich Recht was geschrieben hast, aber gibt keine richtigen Test zu dem Philips 328E1CA
und die 1000 Euro 55 bis 144 Hz Monitore sind zu dem Preis eben nur 27 Zoller, und auch nicht Curved.
Die Monitore mit Ultra HD und größer als 27 Zoll kosten Unmenge an Kohle, haben teilweise lauten Lüfter verbaut und ich wollte mal einen Curved - mit größer 27 Zoll probieren.

Die Test hatte ich gelesen, angesehen und der Momentum kommt spielend auf 24 bis 27 Hz runter, weiß anderer Monitor/ Modell / für Konsolen konzipiert ecc.
aber habe mich da zu viel und zu schnell verrannt dass dies beim 328E1CA auch möglich sein könnte, wiederhole könnte.
Und dem war oder ist eben nicht so!
Monitor wird behalten und der 27 Zoller S-IPS meinem Bruder oder Kollegen für 150 bis 180 Euro verkauft.

PS:
Durch den Defekt meiner damaligen Radeon VII ist und bleibt die 5700 Pulse nur eine Übergangskarte bis BigNavi,- oder zumindest die Zweitschnellte Karte vom Big Produkt bezahlbar bleibt.

Gewöhne mich langsam dran, und gut möglich dass ich falls BigNavi wirklich einschlagen sollte wie eine Bombe (da sagt meine Quelle anderes) ich mir später wirklich eine U-HD mit 48 bis 144 Hz und vielleicht Curved hole.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2020)

Welche Quelle?


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welche Quelle?



Er hat keine


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (19. April 2020)

Es gibt keine Quellen. Die sind alle von amd mundtot gemacht worden. Du erzählst also Stuss!


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. April 2020)

@*xlOrDsNaKex*


xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> David was für ein egoshooter spielst du wenn ich fragen darf?


Modern Warfare. Hauptsächlich Mulitplayer, manchmal auch Warzone. 
Nach dem letzten kleinen Hotfix scheint es tatsächlich wieder normal zu laufen. Hab aber auch nur ne halbe Stunde gezockt gestern danach noch. Ich werd das mal weiter beobachten.
Vielleicht liegts doch am Treiber, ich bin zeitgleich auf 20.2.2 zurück gegangen, könnte also auch der die Ursache gewesen sein.

@*LordEliteX*


> Zwischendurch hatte ich auch ein Problem mit Mikrolags alle paar  Sekunden. Beim nächsten mini Patch war es weg und beim nächsten war es  wieder da.
> Alles sehr sehr buggy bei Cod.


Das Spiel ist eh voller Bugs, das stimmt schon. Ich hab gestern stundenlang probiert die blöde Challenge zu machen mit "Get a Quad Feed (4 uninterrupted Kills in the Killfeed)".
Ich hab das locker 4x gemacht, aber es hat nur einer gezählt. 
YouTube
Wie man hier eindeutig sehen kann, sind das definitiv 4 Kills nacheinander im Killfeed, ich bekomme den Quad Kill, sogar Multi Kill aber Quad Feed taucht einfach nicht auf. 
Warum kapier ich nicht. Echt ätzend, weil ein Quad Feed ist jetzt nicht gerade was, was man am laufenden Band schafft.


----------



## ATIR290 (19. April 2020)

Darf nix sagen, habe mein Wort drauf gegeben
und da eh niemand daran glaubt, auch gut so.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Darf nix sagen, habe mein Wort drauf gegeben
> und da eh niemand daran glaubt, auch gut so.


Oh Gott ja genau 
Ich hab übrigens Big Navi schon hier. Ist ne super Karte, hat 5fache Leistung einer 2080Ti! Aber pssssht. Ich bin der einzige der die Karte hat und hab meiner Quelle gesagt ich verrate nix!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @*xlOrDsNaKex*
> 
> Modern Warfare. Hauptsächlich Mulitplayer, manchmal auch Warzone.
> Nach dem letzten kleinen Hotfix scheint es tatsächlich wieder normal zu laufen. Hab aber auch nur ne halbe Stunde gezockt gestern danach noch. Ich werd das mal weiter beobachten.
> ...


Am Treiber kann es nicht liegen... Benutze auch auch den neusten Treiber und es läuft gut.... Wird am game update liegen [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Darf nix sagen, habe mein Wort drauf gegeben
> und da eh niemand daran glaubt, auch gut so.


Dein Ernst? Du stellst uns als Vollposten hin [emoji849]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. April 2020)

deine Quelle sagt also, dass Big Navi nicht einschlägt wie ne Bombe?


----------



## ATIR290 (19. April 2020)

Dass es Probleme gibt, und da jener bei AMD Programmierer war wird jener es wissen.


----------



## gaussmath (19. April 2020)

Meine Quellen* sagen: Leistung ungefähr auf dem Niveau einer RTX 3080, Preis um die 1000 Euro für ne gute Custom (also nicht gerade der P/L Burner), kein konkurrenzfähiges Pendant zu DLSS 2.0.

=> keine Bombe, uuuuuhhhh

* Was man im Grunde überall öffentlich nachlesen kann und ein wenig 1+1 Rechnung.


----------



## DaHell63 (19. April 2020)

Wahrscheinlich ist sein Freund  Holzmann (LUXX) seine Quelle. Nach dem seinen Insider Quellen müßte Big Navi aber schon seit März auf dem Markt sein .


*Aus der Reihe Holzi Inside Teile ich mit euch diese Info eines Insider:*
Auf mein nachfragen zum Stand von big Navi.
Insider:
"von Navi Big werden seit letzter Woche die ersten Referenzkarten in  Serie produziert und die ersten gehen per Luftfracht diese Woche raus.

Release Tag ist aber noch keiner offiziel, aber ich gehe von März bis April aus.

Performance ist mit dem letzten Treiber nochmal gut gestiegen, im  Bestfall +50% zu 2080TI ( aber nur in ganz wenigen Fällen mit spezieller  Config )."

Im Mittel liegt die Geschwindigkeit bei +-14% zu 2080ti.

Fast alles mit dx12 profitiert aber deutlich.

Zu Beginn wird es diesmal anscheinend deutlich weniger Karten geben als  bisher ( noch weniger ), liegt diesmal allerdings am China Virus  Shutdown"

Klingt doch recht viel versprechend, Bleib Spannend! 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Aus der Reihe Holzi Inside aktueller Stand zu bigNavi:
*
"Die ersten Karten sind heute durch den Zoll in Schipol gegangen.

Die Anzahl, die für den gesamten europäischen Markt ist aber für den Erst Launch sehr übersichtlich.
Praktisch alle Karten gehen im Moment in den US Markt.

Insgesamt sind aktuell gerade einmal 500 Karten für die DACH angekommen.

Erste große Lieferung ist für Mitte März angekündigt."

Quelle: Insider


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. April 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist sein Freund  Holzmann (LUXX) seine Quelle. Nach dem seinen Insider Quellen müßte Big Navi aber schon seit März auf dem Markt sein .
> 
> 
> *Aus der Reihe Holzi Inside Teile ich mit euch diese Info eines Insider:*
> ...



Hey ich habe auch ne seriöse Quelle. Der Typ heißt Spekulatius und ist Hausmeister bei AMD aber nicht verraten pssst.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dass es Probleme gibt, und da jener bei AMD Programmierer war wird jener es wissen.



Aha, er *war* mal Programmierer bei AMD.
Weil die auch alle Einblick in die FE Abteilung haben und wird schon seine Gründe haben, warum er jetzt nicht mehr bei AMD ist.
Er hat auch nur dir diese Informationen weitergegeben und du verrätst natürlich nix.
Dein Himmel ist auch erdbeerfarben, oder?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. April 2020)

Benutzt ihr Radeon Enhanced Sync? 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ATIR290 (19. April 2020)

Ja, dies wollte ich auch fragen...
Seit gestern 18 Uhr verwende ich zusammen mit dem Philips 32:

Radeon Enhanced Sync
ebenso auch Anti-Lag
und RIS mit 80 Prozent

Funkt dies ALLES mit Freesync, 
laut AMD alles komplett kompatibel zu FreeSync


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Benutzt ihr Radeon Enhanced Sync?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



NÖ, Freesync+Chill auf max 140fps.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Dass es Probleme gibt, und da jener bei AMD Programmierer war wird jener es wissen.



wahrscheinlich wieder heiß und stromhungrig xD


da der Tapeout mittlerweile schon fast 1/2 Jahr her ist und man noch so garkeine Leaks gesehen hat, geh ich eig auch davon aus, dass wieder irgendwas nich passt


aber gut, inwiefern Corinna da mitgewirkt hat weiß man auch nicht


----------



## ATIR290 (19. April 2020)

Da hast bei Einem von den Beiden gar nicht so Unrecht!
Zudem Corona auch ca. 1,5 Monate alles nach hinten verschoben hat.


----------



## Ericius161 (19. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Benutzt ihr Radeon Enhanced Sync?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



An meinem Monitor (Samsung c32hg70) lieber als Freesync,Enhanced Sync ist einfach geschmeidier und blockiert nicht so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten. Wobei ich den Monitor mittlerweile wegen der besseren Schwarzwerte eh über HDMI ansteuer, keine Ahnung ob Freesync da überhaupt geht.


----------



## Gurdi (19. April 2020)

> wegen der besseren Schwarzwerte eh über HDMI ansteuer


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. April 2020)

AMD Radeon &#8216;Big Navi&#8217; soll RX Gamma heissen '-' GPU'-'Spezifikationen und Benchmarks geleakt | igor sLAB

Der Gute Igor wie immer hat was passendes zu diesem Spekulationbrei. So und hört auf endlich euch im vermeintlichen beserwissen um big Navi zu überbieten zu wollen. Falls jemand das noch nicht gelesen haben sollte. Ihr wisst nichts darüber, Ich weis nichts darüber, keiner weiss was. solange das NDA nicht gefallen ist!! Erst wenn es seriöse Tests gibt wissen wir mehr. Lieber Mod vieleicht kannste du mal hier ausmisten, damit sich unser Forum wieder seiner eigentlichen Arbeit widmet, nämlich dem hier und jetzt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. April 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> AMD Radeon &#8216;Big Navi&#8217; soll RX Gamma heissen '-' GPU'-'Spezifikationen und Benchmarks geleakt | igor sLAB
> 
> Der Gute Igor wie immer hat was passendes zu diesem Spekulationbrei. So und hört auf endlich euch im vermeintlichen beserwissen um big Navi zu überbieten zu wollen. Falls jemand das noch nicht gelesen haben sollte. Ihr wisst nichts darüber, Ich weis nichts darüber, keiner weiss was. solange das NDA nicht gefallen ist!! Erst wenn es seriöse Tests gibt wissen wir mehr. Lieber Mod vieleicht kannste du mal hier ausmisten, damit sich unser Forum wieder seiner eigentlichen Arbeit widmet, nämlich dem hier und jetzt.



das war ein Aprilscherz der aus versehen einen Tag zu spät online gegangen ist


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> NÖ, Freesync+Chill auf max 140fps.


Teste ich mal

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. April 2020)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Ja, dies wollte ich auch fragen...
> Seit gestern 18 Uhr verwende ich zusammen mit dem Philips 32:
> 
> Radeon Enhanced Sync
> ...



Enhanced Sync mit Freesync zusammen macht doch gar keinen Sinn

das eine past die Bildwiederholrate des Monitos and die FpS an und das andere lässt max. FpS laufen und bringt das ohne Tearing mit der max Bildwiederholrate auf den Monitor


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. April 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> das war ein Aprilscherz der aus versehen einen Tag zu spät online gegangen ist



Ah ja stimmt, hatte das so damals auch gelesen. Ändert ja nix an der spekulationsblase, passt ja trotzdem gut hierrein, aber danke dir für die Klarstellung. Mfg Ansonsten für alle Spekulationswütigen.
Hardware- und Nachrichten-Links des 5./6. Maerz 2020 | 3DCenter.org


----------



## LordEliteX (19. April 2020)

So also seit ich den Treiber mit DDU mal runter geschmissen habe ist das System nicht mehr random abgestürzt. 
Eben ist aber der Treiber zurückgesetzt worden und das in Wot in der Garage wo sich die Karte bei 60 Fps langweilt.

Kann es dann sein das eine andere Spannung dann zu niedrig ist? 

Bei 800 Mhz liegen 750mV an
Bei 1390 Mhz sind es 831mV 
Und bei 1981 habe 1068mV 

Also während den Runden war nie was und auch andere Games ist sonst nichts passiert. Aber ab und an crasht das Game in der Garage mit der Meldung das der Treiber zurück gesetzt worden ist.


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. April 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Enhanced Sync mit Freesync zusammen macht doch gar keinen Sinn
> 
> das eine past die Bildwiederholrate des Monitos and die FpS an und das andere lässt max. FpS laufen und bringt das ohne Tearing mit der max Bildwiederholrate auf den Monitor


Genau. Enhanced Sync deaktiviert Freesync wenn man aus der Range wandert mit den fps. soweit ich das so verstanden habe, ist das eher kontraproduktiv. Wenn das spiel ein fps Limiter bietet sollte man den verwenden. Finde auch das Enhanced sync zusammen mit Freesync sinnlos ist. Habe in Anno Freesync zusammen mit Vsync und das geht wunderbar. Freesync mit Enhanced sync ist mist bringt nur unruhe bei den fps und tearing kommt zurück. Bleibe jetzt genau bis 60fps so und alles läuft butterweich. So zumindest erstmal meine Erfahrung. Korreektur erwünscht falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was gibt es da zu spekulieren ist doch eh schon alles bekannt?
> 
> AMD Big Navi: wir mindestens 50-75% schneller als die 2080TI sein kommt mit 64GB HBM 3 speicher bei einem Verbrauch von nur 75Watt. Die Karte ist so schnell und gut und kühl, die wird es auch als M2 Version angeboten.
> 
> ...


Habe meinen Dönerladen um die Ecke gefragt, der hat dasselbe gesagt, der kennt den Typen wohl auch.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was gibt es da zu spekulieren ist doch eh schon alles bekannt?
> 
> AMD Big Navi: wir mindestens 50-75% schneller als die 2080TI sein kommt mit 64GB HBM 3 speicher bei einem Verbrauch von nur 75Watt. Die Karte ist so schnell und gut und kühl, die wird es auch als M2 Version angeboten.
> 
> ...


Pssssstt das solltest du doch nicht verraten [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (19. April 2020)

Dieses WE hab ich wieder mal ein bisschen Zeit in die Karte gesteckt. Bin seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines 39X, da hat mich das Bench-Fieber wieder gepackt. Immerhin läuft die Karte jetzt in den Benchmarks mit voller Auslastung, da bleibt nichts unversucht. 
Maximal macht meine Karte 2150MHz@1250mV mit und läuft bei 1850Mhz Speichertakt noch stabil durch den SP4KO, dabei verspeist das Teil dann aber ~270W. Theoretisch komme ich mit dem Takt bis 2200MHz rauf, dabei wird das Teil dann aber so heiß, dass sich das nimmer in einem Performance-Plus niederschlägt. 
Für 24/7 hab ich nun 2050MHz@1125mV mit 1830MHz Mem-Takt drinnen und das PWL auf 0%, da ist der Performance-Unterschied nur im Benchmark feststellbar, mit ~180-200W bleibt der Verbrauch aber noch in einem vertretbaren Rahmen. 

Ich hab auch probiert ob ich ein Loch im Speichertakt finden kann und bin dafür auf 1275MHz max. SoC-Takt@1100mV SoC-Voltage gegangen und hab von 1850MHz bis 2000MHz in 5MHz-Schritten durchgetestet. 
Zwischen 1850 und 1950MHz geht bei mir garnichts. Bei 1960MHz Speichertakt konnte ich Heaven und Valley starten und laufen lassen, der SP4KO ist aber direkt abgeschmiert. 1970 bis 2000MHz sind dann wieder direkt abgeschmiert sobald der Speicher was zu tun hatte. 
Eventuell bekommt man die 1960 mit ein bisschen tweaken stabiler hin? Ich muss das beizeiten mal austesten, wobei die Timings dann schon so lasch sein dürften, dass sich das nicht rentiert...



LordEliteX schrieb:


> Kann es dann sein das eine andere Spannung dann zu niedrig ist?
> 
> Bei 800 Mhz liegen 750mV an
> Bei 1390 Mhz sind es 831mV
> Und bei 1981 habe 1068mV



Ich hab in letzter Zeit relativ viel rumprobiert und muss die Kurve anscheinend so einstellen, dass die Spannung linear mit dem Takt steigt. 
Dann schmiert bei mir nichts mehr ab, zumindest hab ich bis jetzt keine Abstürze mehr gehabt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Benutzt ihr Radeon Enhanced Sync?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Ich benutz gar nix, nur Freesync. Ich stelle meine Spiele so ein, dass ich sowieso nicht über 144 lande. Das funktioniert in jedem Spiel, bis auf CoD und Doom. Das sind die einzigen beiden wo ich  selbst mit Maximalen Einstellungen gelegentlich über 144 komme. Bei CoD nutze ich dann den Ingame Limiter, bei Doom nutze ich Chill. Das wars.

Ich halte gar nix von dem ganzen Enhanced Sync, Vsync, Adaptive Sync, RTSS, Afterburner und sonstigen zich tausend Funktionen die es da mittlerweile gibt wo man gar keinen Überblick mehr hat was eigentlich wofür gut ist und was man womit kombinieren kann und was nicht. Das muss man ja mittlerweile studiert haben um da durchzublicken. Ich find das grauenvoll. Einfach alles aus und nur Freesync, mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## LordEliteX (19. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Dieses WE hab ich wieder mal ein bisschen Zeit in die Karte gesteckt. Bin seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines 39X, da hat mich das Bench-Fieber wieder gepackt. Immerhin läuft die Karte jetzt in den Benchmarks mit voller Auslastung, da bleibt nichts unversucht.
> Maximal macht meine Karte 2150MHz@1250mV mit und läuft bei 1850Mhz Speichertakt noch stabil durch den SP4KO, dabei verspeist das Teil dann aber ~270W. Theoretisch komme ich mit dem Takt bis 2200MHz rauf, dabei wird das Teil dann aber so heiß, dass sich das nimmer in einem Performance-Plus niederschlägt.
> Für 24/7 hab ich nun 2050MHz@1125mV mit 1830MHz Mem-Takt drinnen und das PWL auf 0%, da ist der Performance-Unterschied nur im Benchmark feststellbar, mit ~180-200W bleibt der Verbrauch aber noch in einem vertretbaren Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zum neuen Prozi  
Haben ja dann so ziemlich das gleiche System ^^ 

Werde das mit der Spannungskurve mal testen


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Dieses WE hab ich wieder mal ein bisschen Zeit in die Karte gesteckt. Bin seit Freitag stolzer Besitzer eines 39X, da hat mich das Bench-Fieber wieder gepackt. Immerhin läuft die Karte jetzt in den Benchmarks mit voller Auslastung, da bleibt nichts unversucht.
> Maximal macht meine Karte 2150MHz@1250mV mit und läuft bei 1850Mhz Speichertakt noch stabil durch den SP4KO, dabei verspeist das Teil dann aber ~270W. Theoretisch komme ich mit dem Takt bis 2200MHz rauf, dabei wird das Teil dann aber so heiß, dass sich das nimmer in einem Performance-Plus niederschlägt.
> Für 24/7 hab ich nun 2050MHz@1125mV mit 1830MHz Mem-Takt drinnen und das PWL auf 0%, da ist der Performance-Unterschied nur im Benchmark feststellbar, mit ~180-200W bleibt der Verbrauch aber noch in einem vertretbaren Rahmen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde Vcore max 1115mv und 2060mhz Zieltakt einstellen, wenn die Karte ingame mit über 2ghz laufen soll, meine schafft dann ca 2008-2028mhz beim Spielen. nimm Dir ruhig zeit und probier mal weiter ob Du Gpu Spannung noch etwas runterkommst, mit sicherheit geht da noch was.


----------



## Sirthegoat (19. April 2020)

Also ich habe 2100 und 1.135 mV eingestellt und die Karte schafft definitiv keine 2 Ghz da musst du weiter runter mit der Spannung und / oder Leistungsgrenze aufziehen.


----------



## Da_Obst (19. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Prozi
> Haben ja dann so ziemlich das gleiche System ^^
> 
> Werde das mit der Spannungskurve mal testen



Danke dir. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mit meinem 17X noch bis zum Release von Zen3 ausharren, hab dann aber ein (für österreichische Verhältnisse) echt gutes Angebot gesehen bei dem ich einfach nicht nein sagen konnte... 
Gehört hier eigentlich nicht rein, aber mal ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen alt und neu: 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Getestet hab ich Borderlands3, Ghost Recon Breakpoint, Trackmania 2 Canyon und Rising Storm 2 Vietnam. Jeweils in HD mit min.Settings.
Der 1700X ist mit 3.7GHz@1,39V gelaufen, der RAM war auf 3466MHz@CL14 eingestellt. Der 3900X rennt mit PBO auf 142W gedeckelt und dem RAM auf 3600MHz@CL16. 
Gerade der Anstieg bei den 99.9Percentiles von TM2 ist richtig fein. Kann das Spiel jetzt endlich mit 143fps abriegeln und fall da nimmer drunter. 


Ja stimmt, in den Grundzügen sind wir ident aufgestellt. ^^



Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Ich würde Vcore max 1115mv und 2060mhz Zieltakt einstellen, wenn die Karte ingame mit über 2ghz laufen soll, meine schafft dann ca 2008-2028mhz beim Spielen. nimm Dir ruhig zeit und probier mal weiter ob Du Gpu Spannung noch etwas runterkommst, mit sicherheit geht da noch was.



Die 2GHz waren mein Ziel, bei mir pendelt der Takt im Superposition recht leicht zwischen 2005-2010MHz wenn ich im Treiber 2050MHz einstelle. 
Allerdings sehe ich leichte Artefakte wenn die Spannung auf 1115mV gestellt ist. Nicht immer, aber manchmal und auch nur im SP4KO, deswegen bin ich um die 10mV raufgegangen. 
Mit Spielen hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht allzuviel getestet, die meisten werden mit dem RTSS auf 143fps limitiert wo sich die GraKa dann langweilt. Bei mir läuft halt hauptsächlich Zeug wie Trackmania, Risk of Rain oder Rising Storm. ^^
Beizeiten werf ich mal Borderlands3 und Breakpoint an und gucke nach was die mindestens brauchen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich benutz gar nix, nur Freesync. Ich stelle meine Spiele so ein, dass ich sowieso nicht über 144 lande. Das funktioniert in jedem Spiel, bis auf CoD und Doom. Das sind die einzigen beiden wo ich  selbst mit Maximalen Einstellungen gelegentlich über 144 komme. Bei CoD nutze ich dann den Ingame Limiter, bei Doom nutze ich Chill. Das wars.
> 
> Ich halte gar nix von dem ganzen Enhanced Sync, Vsync, Adaptive Sync, RTSS, Afterburner und sonstigen zich tausend Funktionen die es da mittlerweile gibt wo man gar keinen Überblick mehr hat was eigentlich wofür gut ist und was man womit kombinieren kann und was nicht. Das muss man ja mittlerweile studiert haben um da durchzublicken. Ich find das grauenvoll. Einfach alles aus und nur Freesync, mehr braucht man nicht.


Darum frag ich... Ich nutze nur Freesync und Antilag.... Auch Hdr bleibt aus 

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ericius161 (19. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


>



Samsung erklärt das so im Handbuch. Resident Evil  7 und 2 Remaster sehen über HDMI mit HDR in dunklen Szenen auch echt besser aus. Der Kontrast ist anscheinend größer, jedenfalls erkennt man mehr Details bei gleicher Dunkelheit. 
Bei anderen Spielen ist mir das so eindeutig nicht aufgefallen, habe dann aber auch nicht mehr gezielt verglichen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2020)

Du meinst jetzt aber nicht den HDMI Schwarzwert, oder?


----------



## ATIR290 (20. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Darum frag ich... Ich nutze nur Freesync und Antilag.... Auch Hdr bleibt aus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk



Also NUR FreeSync und AntiLag hast angewählt, alles andere raus.

PS:
RIS sollte man vielleicht noch anmachen
und die Settings wie 16AF
MultiSampling 8x


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hab ich früher auch gezockt und zwar extrem. Ca. 5 Jahre lang BC/WotLK/Cata gespielt, glaube so mit 12 Jahren bis ich 17 war.
> Meine WoW Ingame Zeit beträgt *über 1 Jahr. Ja. 365 Tage INGAME. In 5 Jahren. *
> Ich bereue es bis heute, das Spiel hat mir früher vieles versaut. Keine Freunde, Kein Sozialleben, mit allem drum und dran. Alles was Teenager so in dem Alter erleben, sei es die erste Party, die erste Freundin, etc. Hab ich alles nicht erlebt wegen diesem Spiel.


Das ist mal ordentlich! 
Bei mir wars hauptsächlich LoL, WoW konnte ich mir nicht leisten 
Ab ca. 15 Jahren bis ~19:
Unter der Woche nur gezockt, kaum Schlaf, den dann aber in der Schule nachgeholt, Ernährung war zu 95% Energydrinks und Zigaretten, Wochenende dann nachts betrinken, tagsüber Schlafen/Zocken usw.

War an sich schon irgendwie geil, keine Sorgen, kaum Verantwortung, alles war (zumindest für mich) gut.
Heute fühlt es sich schon verschwendet an, wenn ich mal ein paar stunden am Stück zocke.. Das Feeling ist einfach nicht mehr so wie Früher.... Und ich bin grade mal 22


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. April 2020)

> Bei mir wars hauptsächlich LoL, WoW konnte ich mir nicht leisten


Und du hast in LoL keinen Cent ausgegeben? 
Das hab ich früher auch oft gehört, alle haben immer gesagt "wie kann man nur monatlich Geld ausgeben fürs Zocken!!!!"
Aber das sich fast alle anderen jeden 2. bis 3. Monat ein 60€ Spiel für die Playstation gekauft haben und ich gemütlich bei 12€/Monat sogar billiger weg kam, das hat offenbar niemand gesehen 


> Das Feeling ist einfach nicht mehr so wie Früher.... Und ich bin grade mal 22


...Und das ist auch gut so! Normalerweise zocke ich so ~3 Stunden am Abend und das macht Spaß und das reicht dann auch. Es ist ein Hobby, wie mein Fitnessstudio. Und da geh ich ja schließlich auch nicht 10h am Tag hin 

Natürlich abgesehen von dem Corona Alltag jetzt  Da kann man eh nix anderes machen. Der Navi Treiber sagt mir ich hab in den letzten 7 Tagen 64h gezockt  Aber ich bin jetzt auch erwachsen und kann es im Gegensatz zu meinem 14 jährigen Ich nochmal anders einschätzen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Und du hast in LoL keinen Cent ausgegeben?


In 4 Jahren ~350€  seitdem ich ein geregeltes Gehalt habe, natürlich mehr x)


> ...Und das ist auch gut so! Normalerweise zocke ich so ~3 Stunden am Abend und das macht Spaß und das reicht dann auch. Es ist ein Hobby, wie mein Fitnessstudio. Und da geh ich ja schließlich auch nicht 10h am Tag hin


Naja, hätte schon etwas, mal wieder Sorgenfrei ein paar Tage durch zu suchten 
immerhin, wenn ich Krank bin, mache ich das auch 


> Natürlich abgesehen von dem Corona Alltag jetzt  Da kann man eh nix anderes machen. Der Navi Treiber sagt mir ich hab in den letzten 7 Tagen 64h gezockt  Aber ich bin jetzt auch erwachsen und kann es im Gegensatz zu meinem 14 jährigen Ich nochmal anders einschätzen.


Bei mir hat sich gar nichts geändert, trotzdem noch 40h/Woche im Großraumbüro, obwohl ich Support ja auch problemlos im Homeoffice machen könnte 
Aber ja, es ist natürlich nicht schlecht, dass einem das Gewissen da reinredet, sonst wäre meine Butze wohl komplett verwahrlost  Erfolgserlebnisse hole ich mir jetzt nach Feierabend beim Kochen oder Putzen/Aufräumen 
Und wenn man dann noch Zeit/Motivation hätte, will die Freundin ja auch bespaßt werden ^^Gestern hat sie aber angefangen BotW auf meiner Switch zu zocken, denke, ich werde in nächster Zeit wieder mehr Zeit am Rechner haben


----------



## Komolze (20. April 2020)

Durch eine Verkettung ungünstiger Umstände und meiner Blödheit und Ungeduld (zum größten Teil) habe ich meine Sapphire Nitro+ zu einem guten Kurs verkauft. Leider wurde dann aus dem anderen Deal nichts somit habe ich mir wieder eine NAVI XT-Karte gekauft 
Es ist aber eine MSI Gaming X geworden.
Es ist jetzt meine dritte Navi  (Ref>Nitro>GamingX), deshalb mag ich behaupten, dass ich das Verhalten von Navi schon recht gut beurteilen kann. Es hat mich auch genug nerven gekostet alles...
Die Gaming X läuft mit 1093mV und 2100 (was durchweg 2034-45 Boost ist) und 1830 Speicher. Der Kühler ist dabei wirklich ordentlich leise und auch die Temperaturen sehen soweit echt gut aus. Lediglich dieses scheiß Lüfterverhalten hat auch die GamingX. Dabei meine ich , dass in einem Ladebildschirm, wenn kurzzeitig die ASIC Power ansteigt, sofort die Lüfter hochdrehen. Ist das eigentlich ein Feature oder ein Bug?Denn ich weiß sicher, dass es erst seit einem 2019er Treiber "eingeführt" wurde. Ich meine den 19.8.X oder eine Nummer früher.

und an die Kollegen über mir: das ist schon arges offtopic was ihr hier verzapft. Tauscht doch Handynummern aus


----------



## Gurdi (20. April 2020)

Das ist die Lüfterhysterese, das ist gewollt so um die TJ direkt abzufangen. Kannst du steuern via MPT Accoustic Limit und dir dann auch mit dem Tool ins Bios flashen, dann hast du ruhe.


----------



## Komolze (20. April 2020)

Das Akustik Limit ist bei der GamingX bei 1200 oder 1250 laut MPT aber sie dreht dann immer auf gut 1450 hoch, wie kann man das also verstehen?


----------



## Komolze (20. April 2020)

Doch ao funktioniert das MPT. Auch bei der Nitro hats funktioniert. Sogar bei der Referenz


----------



## Elistaer (20. April 2020)

Das MPT muss ich auch mal versuchen und damit mich reinfuxen. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (20. April 2020)

So nachdem ich nach der heutigen Zocker Session regelrecht ausgerastet bin, wurde doch tatsächlich meine Email vom Support beantwortet. 
Thema Modern Warfare, vielleicht für einige interessant, heute war echt ne Katastrophe: 
-Der Tag fing an mit nem kompletten Hard Crash des Systems in der ersten Runde. Kernel Error. Treiber wurde nicht resettet. Wieso weiß ich nicht, seit Ewigkeiten nicht vorgekommen
-Dann zunächst wieder Probleme mit niedrigen FPS im Bereich ~70, Neustart des PCs hat das komischerweise direkt behoben
-Seit dem hab ich wieder Standbilder jetzt auch im Mulitplayer wie anfangs in Warzone. Standbilder bzw. einen Freeze für ~0,5sek alle 10 sek. Das macht es unspielbar, es entsteht gar kein flüssiger Spielablauf, als würde die ganze Zeit irgendwas nachladen, was aber nicht sein kann, da weder VRAM noch Ram voll sind
-Dazu kommt dann das übliche wie seit Release: Standbilder nach jedem Spawn, Standbilder beim suchen von Lobbys für locker 5-10 Sekunden(!) 

*Das Spiel ist einfach nur noch eine Müllhalde voll mit Problemen, ich bin echt auf 180 gerade, das kann doch echt nicht wahr sein. Wie kann eine Software so katastrophal laufen. Es erscheinen mittlerweile Hotfixes im 2 Tages Rythmus welche jeweils 1 Problem beheben und 3 neue mit sich bringen. Mit zunehmender Zeit läuft das Spiel immer schlechter! Ich lüge nicht, direkt nach Release lief es bedeutend besser als jetzt. *

*Jedenfalls zur Email:*
Die Entwickler sind sich bewusst, dass sehr sehr viele PC Spieler Probleme haben mit dem Game. Im Grunde war die Email aber nur ein ausformuliertes "Wir haben selbst keine Ahnung was wir dagegen tun sollen". Sie schrieben die heutzutage schier unendlich große Auswahl an Hardware scheint Probleme zu machen. Herzlichen Glückwünsch Infinity Ward, ihr habt den Preis für das am schlechtesten programmierte Spiel 2019 neben Ghost Recon Breakpoint gewonnen 

Sorry Leute ich musste mal kurz meinen Frust ablassen, normalerweise tu ich das in CoD, aber das wird mir ja jetzt verweigert 
Edit: Meine Kollegen haben die selben Probleme. Bevor jemand sagt vielleicht liegts ja doch an mir.


----------



## Larsson92 (20. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Sorry Leute ich musste mal kurz meinen Frust ablassen, normalerweise tu ich das in CoD, aber das wird mir ja jetzt verweigert
> Edit: Meine Kollegen haben die selben Probleme. Bevor jemand sagt vielleicht liegts ja doch an mir.



Kenne ich vom ersten halben Jahr apex legends nur zu gut,teilweise gibt es immer noch krasse Bugs.


Habe mir jetzt ein upHere GPU Halter für meine 5700 XT Nitro geholt, ist wunderbar und kann ich nur empfehlen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den Kabeln arbeite ich noch, da ich das Mainboard nochmal tauschen muss.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> So nachdem ich nach der heutigen Zocker Session regelrecht ausgerastet bin, wurde doch tatsächlich meine Email vom Support beantwortet.
> Thema Modern Warfare, vielleicht für einige interessant, heute war echt ne Katastrophe:
> -Der Tag fing an mit nem kompletten Hard Crash des Systems in der ersten Runde. Kernel Error. Treiber wurde nicht resettet. Wieso weiß ich nicht, seit Ewigkeiten nicht vorgekommen
> -Dann zunächst wieder Probleme mit niedrigen FPS im Bereich ~70, Neustart des PCs hat das komischerweise direkt behoben
> ...



Hab ja auch die gleichen Probleme. Das Spiel wird erstmal nicht mehr gezockt sonst hab ich nur noch negative Erinnerungen daran 
Aber schön zu sehen das ich nicht alleine bin, weil bei allen anderen die ich kenne läuft es problemlos.


----------



## Gurdi (21. April 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> Das Akustik Limit ist bei der GamingX bei 1200 oder 1250 laut MPT aber sie dreht dann immer auf gut 1450 hoch, wie kann man das also verstehen?



Hmm das sollte eigentlich nicht sein. evtl die Target Temp sehr niedrig?
Was es auch gibt ist das bei Karten mit Zero Fan diese nach dem Anschalten eine Zwischenstufe spendiert bekommen. Damit hat man mit MPT glaube ich keinen Zugriff. Von Overdrive N kenne ich das von den Vegas, da konnte man die auch nicht vernünftig editieren aber durch die Temperatur schnell wieder runter drehen lassen.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. April 2020)

Wieder ein Random Crash gehabt. 
Beim öffnen einer PDF Datei ist der Pc gefreezet.

So langsam bin ich mit meinen Nerven am Ende. 
Seit gut 5 Monaten besitze ich diese Karte, habe zig Treiber probiert. 
Egal ob Stock oder Undervoltet, der Treiber schmiert immer wieder ab ohne Grund.


----------



## soulstyle (21. April 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mich etwas in 60 TV´s und der Graka Thematik gewidmet.
Ich habe da so mein Verständnissproblem.

Mein TV hat 60HZ ich interpretiere das ich normalerweise maximal 60 Bilder pro /sek darstellen kann.
Also sollte ich doch VSync auf 60FPS stellen um nicht unnötig Energie und Rechenleistung verbrauche?

Nun habe ich gelesen das es dadurch zu Mikrorucklern kommen kann da die Grafikkarte (Vsync aus) Zwischenbilderberechnet und bei Bedarf dieses zwischenblendet?
Aber der TV kann doch maximal 60 Bilder wiedergeben.
Wie soll den die Graka eingestellt werden um das beste Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Qualität eingestellt werden?


----------



## Da_Obst (21. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Wieder ein Random Crash gehabt.
> Beim öffnen einer PDF Datei ist der Pc gefreezet.
> 
> So langsam bin ich mit meinen Nerven am Ende.
> ...



Ach mist. Ein Crash am Desktop ist aber schon ein bisschen merkwürdig... 
Hast du ULPS aus? Und läuft dein RAM 100%ig stabil?


----------



## Komolze (21. April 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm das sollte eigentlich nicht sein. evtl die Target Temp sehr niedrig?
> Was es auch gibt ist das bei Karten mit Zero Fan diese nach dem Anschalten eine Zwischenstufe spendiert bekommen. Damit hat man mit MPT glaube ich keinen Zugriff. Von Overdrive N kenne ich das von den Vegas, da konnte man die auch nicht vernünftig editieren aber durch die Temperatur schnell wieder runter drehen lassen.



Die Target Temp ist bei meiner GamingX auf 87 Grad eingestellt. Ich denke das könnte das Problem sein. Ich teste das nachher mal


----------



## LordEliteX (21. April 2020)

Treiber habe ich mal zurück gesetzt. 
Beim letzten mal hatte das tatsächlich was gebracht und hatte lange ruhe (Bis Cod Warzone kam und ich den Treiber geupdatet habe)

Ich lasse das alles erstmal auf Stockwerte 
1.2V bei 2090Mhz und 1750Mhz Ram.

Sonst ist alles Stable. Lief vorher alles Monatelang normal. Cpu und Ram habe ich seit August nicht mehr angepackt und bis zum Graka wechsel lief alles top.
In der Ereignisanzeige stand ja auch wieder drin das die Radeon Software gecrasht ist. 

ULPS? hab gerade mal schnell google gefragt und das sagt mir nichts. Also habe diesbezüglich nichts gemacht.


----------



## Da_Obst (21. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> ULPS? hab gerade mal schnell google gefragt und das sagt mir nichts. Also habe diesbezüglich nichts gemacht.



Ah ok. ULPS steht für Ultra-Low-Power-State und ist ein Überbleibsel aus Crossfire-Zeiten. 
Eigentlich soll das Feature die inaktive Karte drosseln und somit Energie sparen, bei Navi kann das Feature aber Probleme machen. Aus welchem Grund auch immer...
Meine Karte ist unbenutzbar wenn ULPS aktiv ist, hier eine Anleitung wie man es deaktivieren kann: ULPS: How to disable | Community
Wenn es nichts hilft, dann kannst du es ja wieder einschalten, einen Versuch ist's mal wert. Und auch beachten, dass der Registry Eintrag mit jedem Treiber-Update wieder auf "1" gestellt wird. 

Was meiner Navi auch noch zu mehr Stabilität geholfen hat war das PCIe-Powersaving in den Win-Energieeinstellungen zu deaktivieren und den PCIe-x16 Slot in welchem die GraKa sitzt manuell auf Gen3 zu stellen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (21. April 2020)

Hast Du mal probiert nur den Treiber zu installieren und den das Qt Anhängsel weg zu lassen?


----------



## Gurdi (21. April 2020)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich etwas in 60 TV´s und der Graka Thematik gewidmet.
> Ich habe da so mein Verständnissproblem.
> ...



Was du beschreibst ist nicht Vsync sondern Enhanced Sync bzw. Fastsync und ja das kann dann Microruckler erzeugen.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ah ok. ULPS steht für Ultra-Low-Power-State und ist ein Überbleibsel aus Crossfire-Zeiten.
> Eigentlich soll das Feature die inaktive Karte drosseln und somit Energie sparen, bei Navi kann das Feature aber Probleme machen. Aus welchem Grund auch immer...
> Meine Karte ist unbenutzbar wenn ULPS aktiv ist, hier eine Anleitung wie man es deaktivieren kann: ULPS: How to disable | Community
> Wenn es nichts hilft, dann kannst du es ja wieder einschalten, einen Versuch ist's mal wert. Und auch beachten, dass der Registry Eintrag mit jedem Treiber-Update wieder auf "1" gestellt wird.
> ...



Danke für die Anleitung, habe mal das ULPS in der Registry deaktiviert. Auf Gen3 hatte ich auch schon gestellt gehabt und auch FastBoot deaktiviert.
PCIe-Powersaving werde ich auch deaktivieren sollte der Treiber wieder Crashen. 



xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hast Du mal probiert nur den Treiber zu installieren und den das Qt Anhängsel weg zu lassen?


Was genau meinst du? ^^ Meinst du den Treiber ohne die RadeonSoftware?


----------



## soulstyle (21. April 2020)

Ok also erstmal FPS nicht begrenzen.
Danke.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (21. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Danke für die Anleitung, habe mal das ULPS in der Registry deaktiviert. Auf Gen3 hatte ich auch schon gestellt gehabt und auch FastBoot deaktiviert.
> PCIe-Powersaving werde ich auch deaktivieren sollte der Treiber wieder Crashen.
> 
> 
> Was genau meinst du? ^^ Meinst du den Treiber ohne die RadeonSoftware?



Ja genau. Die Software UI ist in qt programmiert.


----------



## Slotpolice (21. April 2020)

Guten Abend, gleich vorweg, ich habe wenig bis null Ahnunmg von Computern. Ich bin froh wenn die Kiste läuft und ich nichts machen muss. Umso größer war die Aufregung nachdem ich mich durch diesen Thread versucht habe zu lesen. Den ich hatte mir eine 5700XT bestellt und wartete mit bangen Blicken was wohl pasieren würde als mir der Rechner zusammengebaut wurde und wir Ihn gestartet haben. Was soll ich sagen, Out of the Box 100% funktionstüchtig.
Fractal Design R6 white
Gigabyte X570 Elite
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Gigabyte RX5700XT Gaming OC
32GB Corsair Vengeance
Be Quiet Pure Power 650 Watt.
Neustes Bios fürs Board, neuesten AMD Treiber installiert, die CPU auf 4000Mhz eingestellt, den Arbeitsspeicher auf 3000Mhz gestellt. Fertig, läuft seit dem ohne Probleme. Ixch weiß nicht ob das jemanden hilft, aber es scheint Kombinationen zu geben die laufen out of the box und andere alufen null komma nichts. Das wurde aber auch schon vor mir hier berichtet. Wolte nur mal eine Option aufzeigen die funktioniert hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. April 2020)

Slotpolice schrieb:


> Guten Abend, gleich vorweg, ich habe wenig bis null Ahnunmg von Computern. Ich bin froh wenn die Kiste läuft und ich nichts machen muss. Umso größer war die Aufregung nachdem ich mich durch diesen Thread versucht habe zu lesen. Den ich hatte mir eine 5700XT bestellt und wartete mit bangen Blicken was wohl pasieren würde als mir der Rechner zusammengebaut wurde und wir Ihn gestartet haben. Was soll ich sagen, Out of the Box 100% funktionstüchtig.
> Fractal Design R6 white
> Gigabyte X570 Elite
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
> ...


Hey[emoji4]
Warum den 3700x auf 4ghz? Lass ihn am besten auf Auto Boost in laufen... eventuell bissl minus Offset geben. Welchen Arbeitsspeicher haste genau? Weil min wäre für den 3700x 3200mhz empfehlenswert...am besten skaliert er mit 3600mhz[emoji846]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (22. April 2020)

Es gab vor einigen Monaten ein Artikel bei der PCGH Print, wo sie alle möglich Overclocking/Undervolting Settings mit einem mit 3600 bis 3900 getestet hatten.
Das Resultat war, dass alle manuellen Eingriffe die Ryzen 2 langsamer machen. Die AMD Prozessoren haben seit Zen+ die Möglichkeit ihren Arbeitspunkt selbstständig so  gut es geht zu wählen. Dieser Arbeitspunkt definiert sich schlicht durch Takt/Spannung. Dazu werten Sie einige Parameter in hoher Geschwindigkeit aus. 
Selbst Undervolting kann die Leistung reduzieren.
Fand ich sehr Interessant.


----------



## Spoonr (22. April 2020)

Hi erstmal,

habe noch nicht rausgefunden wie ich hier Zitate (am Smartphone) setzen kann, daher etwas umständlich:

@davidwigald11
Ich hab auch das Problem mit den hard crashes und Kernel Power Fehlern bei CoD Modern Warfare. Habe auch gefühlt schon alles ausprobiert, es ist zum verzweifeln. Leider auch noch keine Lösung, die das auf Dauer verhindert. Mich wundert es, dass CoD einen System Crash verursachen kann.

Bisher waren die 60€ leider nicht gut angelegt. Auf Support Antwort warte ich auch noch. 

Habe mein Problem mit meinem System bereits ausführlich im CoD mw Thread beschrieben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. April 2020)

Ich weiß auch nicht wie lange das noch dauern soll. An sich ist es nämlich wirklich ein tolles Spiel, meiner Meinung nach seit Black Ops 3 das beste CoD. 
Das erste mal haben wir halbwegs regelmäßig Content Patches. Ich fände es sogar ziemlich cool, wenn dieses CoD ein weiteres Jahr bleiben würde. Irgendwie fühlt sich 1 Jahr doch recht kurz an dafür. Mit Officer Challenges, Missions, Battle Pass, etc. ist genug zu tun, wenn sie weiterhin neue Maps und Waffen rein patchen mit jeder Season. 

Nur muss dafür das Spiel vernünftig laufen...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht wie lange das noch dauern soll. An sich ist es nämlich wirklich ein tolles Spiel, meiner Meinung nach seit Black Ops 3 das beste CoD.
> Das erste mal haben wir halbwegs regelmäßig Content Patches. Ich fände es sogar ziemlich cool, wenn dieses CoD ein weiteres Jahr bleiben würde. Irgendwie fühlt sich 1 Jahr doch recht kurz an dafür. Mit Officer Challenges, Missions, Battle Pass, etc. ist genug zu tun, wenn sie weiterhin neue Maps und Waffen rein patchen mit jeder Season.
> 
> Nur muss dafür das Spiel vernünftig laufen...


Ich hab gestern noch warzon gezockt...ohne Probleme [emoji4]

Was mir gestern aufgefallen ist , das mein Memtakt nicht auf'n Desktop runtertaktet... Neuer Monitor [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (22. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern noch warzon gezockt...ohne Probleme [emoji4]
> 
> Was mir gestern aufgefallen ist , das mein Memtakt nicht auf'n Desktop runtertaktet... Neuer Monitor [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk



Habe ich mit meinem neuen MSI auch.
Einfach von 144 auf 120 Hz gehen oder neue custom Res. erstellen mit 141 oder sowas...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Habe ich mit meinem neuen MSI auch.
> Einfach von 144 auf 120 Hz gehen oder neue custom Res. erstellen mit 141 oder sowas...


Jo hab 165mhz eingestellt

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2020)

144Hz und VRAM taktet mit 200MHz.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Habe ich mit meinem neuen MSI auch.
> Einfach von 144 auf 120 Hz gehen oder neue custom Res. erstellen mit 141 oder sowas...


Ich habe gerade Mal verschiedene Res im Treiber erstellt...164,161,160,144,120,75,60mhz
Das einzige wo mein RAM runtertaktet ist bei 60mhz[emoji24]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TJW65 (22. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Mal verschiedene Res im Treiber erstellt...164,161,160,144,120,75,60mhz
> Das einzige wo mein RAM runtertaktet ist bei 60 *mhz *





Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Jo hab 165 *mhz *eingestellt



Du bist uns voraus, was fängt man den mit einer Refreshrate im MHz Bereich an? 

MFG


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (22. April 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Du bist uns voraus, was fängt man den mit einer Refreshrate im MHz Bereich an?
> 
> MFG



Lass mich überlegen, für solche Kommentare gibst hier bei uns auf Arbeit ein ganz bestimmtes Wort..... Ich glaube es war "Klugs......"


----------



## Belo79 (22. April 2020)

Moin Zusammen,
habe seit ein paar Tagen die Red Devil 5700XT verbaut und wollte die Karte jetzt ein bisschen mit dem More Power Tool optimieren. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir für den Start ein bisschen helfen, ein paar Guides habe ich mir bei Igor bereits angeschaut. Mein Ziel ist es hauptsächlich die Lautstärke/Temps etwas zu senken, so Ø 5% Leistungsverlust wäre voll ok für mich.

Aktuell läuft die Karte im OC Bios und so sieht es im MPT aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Anfang wollte  ich folgende Anpassungen durchführen:

- Power Limit GPU (W) von 220 Watt auf 190 Watt reduzieren
- TDC Limit GFX (A) von 196 auf 191 reduzieren
- Maximum Voltage GFX (mv) würde ich erst mal auf 1200 lassen, oder sollte ich hier direkt etwas anheben, ich lese oft von 1250

Im Anschluss würde ich testen und dann die Lüfter entsprechend anpassen. Sind die Einstellungen so sinnvoll oder hat vielleicht jemand eine bessere Einstellung die ich versuchen könnte?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Beste Grüße,
B.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. April 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Du bist uns voraus, was fängt man den mit einer Refreshrate im MHz Bereich an?
> 
> MFG


Lol seh ich jetzt erst[emoji16] sorry meinte natürlich Hz [emoji4] ******** über Handy zu schreiben [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (22. April 2020)

Was holt ihr aus eurem VRAM so raus? Bin jetzt mal bei 1780MHz...


----------



## LordEliteX (22. April 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Was holt ihr aus eurem VRAM so raus? Bin jetzt mal bei 1780MHz...



Bis 1850 läuft er bei mir durch alle Benchmarks aber hat bei mir exakt 0 gebracht. Vielleicht ist er auch nicht 100% stabil. 
Sonst hab ich den auf 1800


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Bis 1850 läuft er bei mir durch alle Benchmarks aber hat bei mir exakt 0 gebracht. Vielleicht ist er auch nicht 100% stabil.
> Sonst hab ich den auf 1800


Jo hab auch 1800mhz eingestellt

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. April 2020)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> habe seit ein paar Tagen die Red Devil 5700XT verbaut und wollte die Karte jetzt ein bisschen mit dem More Power Tool optimieren. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir für den Start ein bisschen helfen, ein paar Guides habe ich mir bei Igor bereits angeschaut. Mein Ziel ist es hauptsächlich die Lautstärke/Temps etwas zu senken, so Ø 5% Leistungsverlust wäre voll ok für mich.
> 
> Aktuell läuft die Karte im OC Bios und so sieht es im MPT aus:
> ...



Würde im MPT überhaupt nix verändern. MPT verwende ich nur für die Lüfter. Alle anderen Anpassungen gehen viel simpler im Treiber direkt. Vor allem UV via MPT ist doch noch leicht verbuggt. 
Würde an deiner Stelle die Karte einfach ganz normal undervolten. Da brauchst du auch gar nicht das Power Limit reduzieren. Wenn du die Red Devil, so ca. im Bereich von 1050mV laufen lässt, dann wird die maximal 160-180W ingame ziehen. Ohne jede Anpassung vom Power Limit.
Guide zum Thema UV: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-624.html#post10230626
Die Werte von mir dort sind etwas outdated, mit den 2020 Treibern gehen mehr als 1950MHz. Ich bin momentan bei 1047mV (real 1050mV) bei 1975MHz.


----------



## Belo79 (22. April 2020)

Danke, das hilft mir sehr, werde ich probieren. Hast Du noch einen Tipp wie ich die Lüfter im MPT optimieren kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier sind die Ergebnisse der Anpassung

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lief alles sauber durch. 30 Watt weniger bei so ziemlich gleicher Leistung ist schon mal ganz gut. Weißt du, warum er nicht auf die 1946mhz geht, sondern nur bei 1866mhz landet (zu wenig Spannung)?


----------



## LordEliteX (22. April 2020)

@davidwigald11

Gerade nochmal ne runde Cod gezockt und ja was soll ich sagen 
Standbilder alle paar Sek. und 70-100 fps. 

Danke Activision..


----------



## TJW65 (22. April 2020)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Hier sind die Ergebnisse der Anpassung
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> ...



Das Sieht doch alles schon ganz gut aus.
Das eingegebene Takt ziel wird nie gänzlich erreicht. Das ist völlig normal 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> @davidwigald11
> 
> Gerade nochmal ne runde Cod gezockt und ja was soll ich sagen
> Standbilder alle paar Sek. und 70-100 fps.
> ...


Mmmhh ich habe bis gerade auch noch WZ gespielt..alles ohne Ruckler...das echt merkwürdig

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Belo79 (22. April 2020)

Alles klar, danke dir, dann lasse ich es erst mal so. 

@LordEliteX 
Das Problem hatte ich auch, hohe FPS, aber es ruckelte wie die Hölle. 
Ich habe es folgendermaßen hinbekommen. Per CRU Tool den Eintrag Freesync ergänzt und nach oben in die Liste geschoben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Modern Warfare ist wichtig, dass man VSync im Treiber (Option "Immer ein") und zusätzlich im Spiel Vsync aktiviert. Nur wenn ich beides aktiviere, läuft es smooth. Probiere es mal aus, vielleicht luppt es auch bei dir.


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> @davidwigald11
> 
> Gerade nochmal ne runde Cod gezockt und ja was soll ich sagen
> Standbilder alle paar Sek. und 70-100 fps.
> ...



Hatte ich auch... Habs game dann direkt deinstalliert. Habe keine Lösung gefunden bzw wollte auch keine finden  mit google findet man einige Lösungsansätze

COD Warzone Stuttering Issues with 5700xt : AMDHelp


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2020)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke dir, dann lasse ich es erst mal so.
> 
> @LordEliteX
> Das Problem hatte ich auch, hohe FPS, aber es ruckelte wie die Hölle.
> ...


Also ich hab in Game  WZ kein vsync on

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. April 2020)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Danke, das hilft mir sehr, werde ich probieren. Hast Du noch einen Tipp wie ich die Lüfter im MPT optimieren kann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst sicher noch höher mit dem Takt und runter mit der Spannung. Taste dich einfach mal ein bisschen ran. Die 1946MHz bei 1056mV sind so ein "Safe Setting" was als Start gut geeignet ist, weil es sicher überall stabil läuft. Ab dem Punkt kannste dich weiter tasten. Erstmal würd ich mit der Spannung auf 1047 gehen. Dann solange den Takt erhöhen bis es instabil wird.
Ansonsten sieht dein Ergebnis doch schon ziemlich gut aus!

Zu den Lüftern: Die würde ich nur verändern, wenn dir die Lautstärke nicht passt. Deine Lüfter drehen ja maximal mit ~1750RPM das ist eigentlich schon ziemlich in Ordnung würd ich sagen. Viel weiter runter würd ich nur gehen, wenn dir Lautstärke am aller wichtigsten ist und dir die 1750 immer noch zu laut sind. Ich hab das MPT nämlich genau für das Gegenteil benutzt, von Werk aus drehen die Red Devil nämlich recht niedrig und da mir die Lautstärke völlig egal ist, hab ich sie per MPT sogar höher drehen lassen, weil die Custom Lüfterkurve im Treiber nun mal nicht richtig funktioniert.
Lange reder kurzer Sinn: Passt dir die Lautstärke, lass es so. Ist sie dir zu laut, dann pass sie mit dem MPT an. Das ganze geht ausschließlich über die Punkte Accoustic Limit, Target Temperature und Max RPM. 

Die 195W im Benchmark sind übrigens der Maximalfall. Normalerweise ingame zieht die Karte nochmal etwas weniger, bei mir meistens so um die 180W. 
Und ja es ist normal, dass du bei eingestellten 1946MHz nur auf ca. 1866 kommst. Der volle Wert wird nie erreicht.

*Zu CoD:* Ich zocke natürlich ohne Vsync, weil dafür hab ich ja Freesync. Es ist auch kein Problem mit dem Sync, ich hab kein Tearing oder Ruckler, es sind wirklich Standbilder, so wie wenn man Nachladeruckler hat. Das Spiel an sich ist weich wie warme Butter, aber es stoppt einfach alle 10 sek.  Dazwischen ist alles ok. In Warzone noch viel schlimmer als im Multiplayer. Da fällt es mir nur manchmal auf, auf bestimmten Maps. Nicht immer. Manchmal hilft sogar ein einfacher Neustart für Multiplayer. Für Warzone hilft nix.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Du kannst sicher noch höher mit dem Takt und runter mit der Spannung. Taste dich einfach mal ein bisschen ran. Die 1946MHz bei 1056mV sind so ein "Safe Setting" was als Start gut geeignet ist, weil es sicher überall stabil läuft. Ab dem Punkt kannste dich weiter tasten. Erstmal würd ich mit der Spannung auf 1047 gehen. Dann solange den Takt erhöhen bis es instabil wird.
> Ansonsten sieht dein Ergebnis doch schon ziemlich gut aus!
> 
> Zu den Lüftern: Die würde ich nur verändern, wenn dir die Lautstärke nicht passt. Deine Lüfter drehen ja maximal mit ~1750RPM das ist eigentlich schon ziemlich in Ordnung würd ich sagen. Viel weiter runter würd ich nur gehen, wenn dir Lautstärke am aller wichtigsten ist und dir die 1750 immer noch zu laut sind. Ich hab das MPT nämlich genau für das Gegenteil benutzt, von Werk aus drehen die Red Devil nämlich recht niedrig und da mir die Lautstärke völlig egal ist, hab ich sie per MPT sogar höher drehen lassen, weil die Custom Lüfterkurve im Treiber nun mal nicht richtig funktioniert.
> ...


Das Problem hab da ich in bf5 mit dx12... die ersten 15min alle paar Sekunden am stottern...danach wird es besser und nur noch ganz selten. Bf5 haben die eh vermurkst... So eine hohe CPU Last und Probleme....das Problem hat bf1 nicht.....das läuft schon immer smooth....

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Du kannst sicher noch höher mit dem Takt und runter mit der Spannung. Taste dich einfach mal ein bisschen ran. Die 1946MHz bei 1056mV sind so ein "Safe Setting" was als Start gut geeignet ist, weil es sicher überall stabil läuft. Ab dem Punkt kannste dich weiter tasten. Erstmal würd ich mit der Spannung auf 1047 gehen. Dann solange den Takt erhöhen bis es instabil wird.
> Ansonsten sieht dein Ergebnis doch schon ziemlich gut aus!
> 
> Zu den Lüftern: Die würde ich nur verändern, wenn dir die Lautstärke nicht passt. Deine Lüfter drehen ja maximal mit ~1750RPM das ist eigentlich schon ziemlich in Ordnung würd ich sagen. Viel weiter runter würd ich nur gehen, wenn dir Lautstärke am aller wichtigsten ist und dir die 1750 immer noch zu laut sind. Ich hab das MPT nämlich genau für das Gegenteil benutzt, von Werk aus drehen die Red Devil nämlich recht niedrig und da mir die Lautstärke völlig egal ist, hab ich sie per MPT sogar höher drehen lassen, weil die Custom Lüfterkurve im Treiber nun mal nicht richtig funktioniert.
> ...


Ich hab ja nur WZ..... vielleicht ist das das Problem.... lohnt sich MW ? ich find nämlich WZ schon ganz geil...und MP wäre bestimmt noch besser.....gebe aber ungern 45 Euro aus für CoD [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Belo79 (23. April 2020)

@davidwigald11 - Danke Dir für die Hilfe, da werde ich weiter testen!

Bzgl. COD: 
Das Game ist wirklich eine Bastelbude, zum Start lief es bei mir super, erst mit den Updates wurde es schlimm. 
Bei mir ist es eher das Stottern bzw. Ruckeln bei hohen FPS in jüngster Zeit gewesen, das habe ich in den Griff bekommen. Die Aussetzer hatte ich auch mal (so im Jan 20), dies konnte ich folgendermaßen lösen (nutze ich immer noch so).

Workaround :
- Öffnen der COD Datei adv_options.ini (unter Dokumente)
- Den Eintrag VideoMemoryScale auf 0,7 ändern
- Das Tool ISLC downloaden (Intelligent Standby List Cleaner (ISLC) - Download - CHIP)
- Vor dem Zocken das Tool öffnen, da muss man nichts starten, öffnen reicht.

probiert das mal.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2020)

Hättet ihr vielleicht noch eine Lösung gegen das nicht runtertakten meines Speichers 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (23. April 2020)

Monitor zurückschicken und einen 60 Hz FHD Monitor kaufen


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nur WZ..... vielleicht ist das das Problem.... lohnt sich MW ? ich find nämlich WZ schon ganz geil...und MP wäre bestimmt noch besser.....gebe aber ungern 45 Euro aus für CoD [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk



Wenn du ein CoD Fan bist, dann ja definitiv! Ich finde im großen und Ganzen ist das Spiel wirklich gelungen. Im MP gibts echt viel zu tun. Man hat:
-155 Level
-100 Officer Challenges, jeweils eine pro Level ab Level 55, JEDE Season (2 Monate)
-100 Battle Pass stufen mit kosmetischen Belohnungen
-Neue Waffen und neue Maps mit jeder Season
-*Wöchentlich* 2-3 neue Playlists mit ausgewählten oder beliebten Maps/Modi 
-3 tägliche Challenges
-10 wöchentliche Challenges
-Operator Challenges, für jeden den man unlocked
-Waffen auf Gold und Platin spielen dauert schon etwas, da sitzt man schon dran, was gut ist. 
Das alles hält mich seit Oktober bei dem Spiel und ich zocke es täglich am meisten von all meinen Spielen. 

Dir muss natürlich bewusst sein, dass der MP um WELTEN hektischer, actionreicher als WZ ist. Da kannste nicht mal 5 sekunden kurz entspannen  Man stirbt sehr viel schneller logischerweise weil man keine Rüstung hat, Vergleich WZ hat man mit voller Rüstung 250 Leben, im MP sind es 100. Also man braucht schon gute Reaktionen


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Monitor zurückschicken und einen 60 Hz FHD Monitor kaufen


Warum, geht doch einwandfrei mit WQHD 144Hz.


----------



## rigi87 (23. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
bei mir stürzt der Rechner ab sobald ich COD MW oder BFV Starte. Bildschirm wird schwarz und es kommt kein Ton, nur ein neustart über den Power Button hilft.

Das Problem Tritt auf seit dem letzten Treiber Update, davor habe ich den vorletzten Treiber genutzt und davor den 19.02 (glaube ich).

Ich möchte nur sichergehen das es an der Grafikkarte liegt und nicht an einem anderen Bauteil.

Am Lüftern,  Spannung oder am Takt wurde nix gedreht.

CPU: AMD 2600 Stock
NTZ: SilverStone SFX Series SX500-LG
Board: ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac
Graka: Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5700 8G

Welche Informationen wären noch hilfreich?

Danke Vorab!


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2020)

Probier doch den aktuellen WHQL Treiber aus, 20.2.2.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. April 2020)

Gestern hab ich zum ersten Mal das Problem gehabt, dass mein Monitor zum flackern begonnen hat. Auch mit deaktiviertem Freesync hat es hin und wieder kurz schwarze Bilder angezeigt. 
Also hab ich mal wieder bissl getestet und lasse den Treiber jetzt ohne installiertem UI laufen. Scheint soweit auch zu klappen, die Karte rennt halt mit Standard-Einstellungen. 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Mmmhh ich habe bis gerade auch noch WZ gespielt..alles ohne Ruckler...das echt merkwürdig



Interessanterweise läuft das Spiel bei mir auch recht problemlos. Ich muss mein System halt ein bisschen auf die Navi hin trimmen. 
Hier mal ein Frametime-Verlauf vom Warzone, rot ist mit deaktiviertem ULPS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab auch mal geschaut ob es was bringt wenn man HPET ein/aus-schaltet oder dem Win-CFG eine Ausnahme für das Spiel verpasst, da hat sich aber nichts getan. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe dieses Tool.


----------



## Larsson92 (23. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Gestern



Mal was anderes, wie hast du deine Lüfterkurve eingestellt um beständig bei 2100MHz mit deiner Karte zu sein?
Ist es noch ok von der Lautstärke? Meine Karte taktet ohne OC maximal auf 2065MHz, dann drehen die Lüfter aber auch immer schon auf, da die Karte dann mit mindestens 95% ausgelastet wird.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. April 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, wie hast du deine Lüfterkurve eingestellt um beständig bei 2100MHz mit deiner Karte zu sein?
> Ist es noch ok von der Lautstärke? Meine Karte taktet ohne OC maximal auf 2065MHz, dann drehen die Lüfter aber auch immer schon auf, da die Karte dann mit mindestens 95% ausgelastet wird.



Oh, ich muss meine Signatur noch überarbeiten. ^^
Für die 2100MHz hab ich im Treiber 2150MHz und +50% Powerlimit eingestellt, bei 1250mV läuft das stabil, ist aber ein ziemlich durstiges Setting. 
Meine Karte ist unter Wasser gesetzt.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was zieht die Karte dann an Watt?



Laut HWInfo sind's dann ca. 270-280W. 
Für den Alltag ist das echt nichts, wenn ich im Treiber auf 2050@1125mV runtergehe und das Powerlimit nicht erweitere dann lande ich bei 180-200W und merke abseits von Benchmarks keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Monitor zurückschicken und einen 60 Hz FHD Monitor kaufen


Ja man......[emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum, geht doch einwandfrei mit WQHD 144Hz.


Ne bei mir nicht

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (23. April 2020)

Bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## Larsson92 (23. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Laut HWInfo sind's dann ca. 270-280W.
> Für den Alltag ist das echt nichts, wenn ich im Treiber auf 2050@1125mV runtergehe und das Powerlimit nicht erweitere dann lande ich bei 180-200W und merke abseits von Benchmarks keinen Unterschied.



Meine hat laut GPU-Z beim Benchmark 284W gezogen  Durstig sind die Karten ja schon. Aber gut, mit Wasser hast du nochmal andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Wieso stellt ihr im Windows nicht einfach eine andere HZ Zahl ein und in Games verwendet ihr halt einfach dann die höhere? Ich glaub nicht das ihr 144HZ im Windows braucht ^^ Das ist auch der Grund wenn ich Multi Monitor betreibe dann immer mit 2 identen Bildschirmen. Ich mag auch die Farbumgebung nicht wenn diese nicht ident ist und das ist meistens bei Bildschirmen versch. Hersteller so.


Ich hab nur ein Bildschirm und ich stelle natürlich im Windows die Herzzahl runter....taktet trotzdem nicht runter außer wenn ich 60hz   einstelle.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2020)

Liegt dann wohl irgendein Software Fehler vor.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. April 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Liegt dann wohl irgendein Software Fehler vor.


?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Belo79 (23. April 2020)

So, denke ich lasse es jetzt erst mal so.
Gleiche Leistung bei geringerer Leistungsaufnahme und weniger Hitze, der Hotspot ist fast 10 Grad kühler. 

Auf jeden Fall schon mal ein dickes Danke für die Hilfe @davidwigald11 

Ich habe noch ein bisschen weiter probiert, knappe 1.997 mhz gingen immer noch bei 1,5v, aber dann bekomme ich leichte Grafikfehler, so Glitches und flackernde Texturen, ist das normal?


Standardeinstellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Optimiert:
Macht es Sinn zu versuchen, ob man die Spannung noch weiter runter bekommt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (23. April 2020)

Du meinst bestimmt 1,05V denn ansonsten hättest du jetzt nen teuren Briefbeschwerer 

Bildfehler und Artefakte sind nicht normal. Deine Karte taktet dann mit gegebener Spannung zu hoch um richtig rechnen zu können.
Also entweder Spannung wieder etwas hoch oder besser den Takt ein klein wenig langsamer einstellen.


----------



## Belo79 (23. April 2020)

Ähm ja, meine natürlich 1,05v 
Ok, das mit den Bildfehler ist also ein normaler Effekt, wenn der Takt bei anliegenden Spannung zu hoch gewählt ist, gut zu wissen. War auch nur ein Feldversuch, um zu schauen wie hoch es geht. Ich nehme das kleine Setting mit 1962mhz, da dort die gleiche Leistung wie bei Stock erreicht wird, und die reicht mir.

Danke Dir!


----------



## miTu (23. April 2020)

Nabend Leute,

ihr seid meine letzte Rettung aktuell.

Kurze Einführung. Auf einer Festplatte Windows installiert, auf einer anderen (frühere Windoof Version) war noch die Startpartition. Ohne Sinn, habe ich diese gelöscht. Wollte die Festplatte komplett frei machen. Ja, die Startpartition war nicht auf der neuen Festplatte. Windows startet nicht. Das System lief aber super. So jetzt geht der Mist los.

Windows auf die neue Partition installiert. Startpartiton war da, Backup zurück gespielt. Alles wieder wie früher.

Starte ein Spiel....Intro bleibt weg.....Kurzes im Menu...Bildschirm schwarz, Ton da...oder Armeisenkrieg auf dem Monitor. Hilft nur Neustart. 

Windows 10 schon komplett neu installiert, selbe Problem. 1000 Möglichkeiten getestet, installiert, deinstalliert....

Es liegt am Treiber. Der automatisch von Windows 10 erkannte Treiber (Neuinstallation) verursacht es nicht. Der Treiber von AMD, der aktuelle und der Treiber davor, verursachen diese Problem. 

Ich hatte es aber vorher nicht!?!?! Bekomme es auch nicht wieder hin.

Lösungen? Der Windowstreiber ist gefühlt nicht so schnell.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk



Es ist bei mir vollkommen egal ob 144, 120 oder 60Hz, der VRAM taktet immer auf 200MHz runter.
Also muss da irgendein Fehler bei dir sein.


----------



## Da_Obst (23. April 2020)

Neuer Treiber ist draußen, mal gucken was mit dem so geht. 

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-4-2



Larsson92 schrieb:


> Meine hat laut GPU-Z beim Benchmark 284W gezogen  Durstig sind die Karten ja schon. Aber gut, mit Wasser hast du nochmal andere Möglichkeiten



Selbst unter Wasser macht das keinen Spaß weil sich die Spannungsversorgung dann schon recht grantig anhört. ^^
Theoretisch sollten 2200MHz drinnen sein. Aber ehrlich gesagt will ich über die 1,25V nicht drüber, auch nicht kurz zum Benchen.


----------



## LightLoop (23. April 2020)

284 Watt und dennoch langsamer als ne alte 1080ti   ?


----------



## Da_Obst (23. April 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> 284 Watt und dennoch langsamer als ne alte 1080ti   ?



Wennst mit den Unigine Benchmarks Punkte sammeln willst kommst an 'ner grünen Karte kaum vorbei. 
Die liegen den Navis nicht, 'ne Radeon VII ist da schon viel besser und selbst die hat gegenüber einer brauchbaren Pascal Ti das Nachsehen. 
Aber was solls, in Spielen ist die Leistung ja in Ordnung.


----------



## miTu (24. April 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Welchen Treiber hast du denn installiert wenn es zu den Problemen kommt?
> 
> Welche AMD Karte hast du genau? Schon mal versucht den Treiber mit DDU wirklich sauber zu entfernen und dann den aktuellen neu zu installieren?



Habe den Treiber win10-radeon-software-adrenalin-2020-edition-20.4.1-apr2 genutzt und den davor. Weiß jetzt nicht die aktuelle Bezeichnung.

DDU habe ich auch schon versucht. Auch im abgesicherten Modus. MSI 5700XT Gaming X. Der Standard Windowstreiber läuft ja komischerweise.

Werde jetzt mal win10-radeon-software-adrenalin-2020-edition-20.4.2-apr23 versuchen.

Trotzdem alles komisch!!!!!!!!!!!!



PS läuft nicht. Altbekanntes Bild auch mit dem neuen Treiber


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. April 2020)

Belo79 schrieb:


> So, denke ich lasse es jetzt erst mal so.
> Gleiche Leistung bei geringerer Leistungsaufnahme und weniger Hitze, der Hotspot ist fast 10 Grad kühler.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall schon mal ein dickes Danke für die Hilfe @davidwigald11
> ...



Das sieht doch super aus, würd ich so lassen! 

@Alle:
SObald hier jemand den neuen Treiber mal drauf gepackt hat, würd ich mich aber ein kurzes Feedback freuen. Bin aktuell auf 20.2.2 und wenn der ganz neue was her macht, dann werd ichs vielleicht mal testen. Hab immer die Hoffnung neuer Treiber = keine Probleme mehr in MW


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch super aus, würd ich so lassen!
> 
> @Alle:
> SObald hier jemand den neuen Treiber mal drauf gepackt hat, würd ich mich aber ein kurzes Feedback freuen. Bin aktuell auf 20.2.2 und wenn der ganz neue was her macht, dann werd ichs vielleicht mal testen. Hab immer die Hoffnung neuer Treiber = keine Probleme mehr in MW


Neuer Treiber drauf...aber noch nicht gezockt damit [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rigi87 (24. April 2020)

Habe Heute den Treiber der gestern erschienen ist Installiert, leider ohne Veränderung... PC Stürzt ab, sobald einer der beiden Spiele gestartet wird.

Zum Ersten Beitrag dazu:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-735.html#post10287176


----------



## Da_Obst (24. April 2020)

Bei mir hat der neue Treiber auch keine Veränderung gebracht, macht aber auch nicht's schlechter. Vielleicht merkt sich der Treiber jetzt endlich meine Settings, mal schauen. 



rigi87 schrieb:


> Habe Heute den Treiber der gestern erschienen ist Installiert, leider ohne Veränderung... PC Stürzt ab, sobald einer der beiden Spiele gestartet wird.


 
Funktionieren andere Spiele? Der Heaven scheint ja auch zu laufen. Wobei du lieber mit dem Superposition testen solltest, der lastet die Karte besser aus. 
Wenn der PC schon abschmiert bevor überhaupt noch Last an der GPU anliegt, dann würd ich mal vermuten dass der RAM was hat. Ich teste das gern mit dem GSAT. 
Das CoD und BF sind halt leider zwei Kandidaten welche sich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt dadurch auszeichnen, dass die Entwickler gute Arbeit geleistet haben, das muss man auch in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## rigi87 (25. April 2020)

@Da_Obst
Die spiele Starten, aber sobald man den klick machst um aus den Startbildschirm in das Hauptmenü zu kommen, schmiert der PC ab.

The Division 2 funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## LordEliteX (25. April 2020)

So ein kleines Update von mir. 
Treiber läuft soweit stabil jetzt, nur ist vorhin der Bildschirm nicht mehr angegangen nachdem ich nach 2 Stunden wieder da war. 

Ich meine aber dazu schon mal was gelesen zu haben. 
Ich werde jetzt nach und nach neue Undervolting settings ausprobieren. 

Denke aber das es echt an den Ulps lag da er sonst auch im Stock Modus abgeschmiert ist.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. April 2020)

Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los [emoji16]
Ich hab gestern noch zwei Stunden CoD WZ , da gibt's ja im Augenblick den MP Modus begrenzt kostenlos zum spielen.... gefällt mir gut. Lief mit dem neuen Treiber super [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los [emoji16]
> Ich hab gestern noch zwei Stunden CoD WZ , da gibt's ja im Augenblick den MP Modus begrenzt kostenlos zum spielen.... gefällt mir gut. Lief mit dem neuen Treiber super [emoji106]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk



Die Quarantäne zieht jede Motivation aus einem heraus  Ich sitz nur noch rum und zocke und guck Netflix, es gibt einfach nix neues zu erzählen


----------



## Sixe44 (27. April 2020)

Moin Leute, 

Ich habe letzte Woche Mittwoch meine Gaming X erhalten. 
Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich so ganz zufrieden bin. Von der Leistung ist sie genial, allerdings finde ich die Temperaturen zT besorgniserregend. Ich erreiche mit geschlossenem Gehäuse in den Hotspots 100C, mit offenem bis zu 97C. Ich teste das mit Furmark.
Anfangs hatte ich sogar bis zu 108C, ich bin dann von 1.2V auf 1.075V und habe generell etwas an der Gehäuselüftung gebastelt. 
Aber sind 100C nicht trotzdem viel zu viel? Vor allem für die Karte, deren Kühlung durchaus zu einer der besseren Lösung gehört?
Isr sie vielleicht defekt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. April 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Die Quarantäne zieht jede Motivation aus einem heraus  Ich sitz nur noch rum und zocke und guck Netflix, es gibt einfach nix neues zu erzählen


Bei uns Zuhause ist Home schooling angesagt....da geht auch sehr viel Geduld und Zeit mit flöten [emoji4]
Mal schauen wo ich CoD modern warfare günstig her bekomme

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (27. April 2020)

Ich hab letztens was recht interessantes/komisches entdeckt als ich mir die Kommentare zum neuen Treiber auf Reddit durchgelesen habe: Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.4.2 : Amd

Anscheinend soll die Hardware-Beschleunigung des Mauszeigers Probleme machen und zum Teil für Ruckler/Hänger in Spielen verantwortlich sein. ^^
Wenn man in der Registry zu diesem Verzeichnis navigiert: "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse" und den Eintrag "MouseTrails" auf "-1" setzt zwingt man das OS dazu den Cursor im Software-Modus "laufen" zu lassen. Es wird dann auch keine "Maus-Spur" angezeigt. 
Nach der Änderung des Wertes war bei mir ein Neustart notwendig, nur Ab- und Anmelden hat's nicht gebracht. 

Auf dieser Seite: Web browser "VSYNC synchronization", display Hz, and input lag tester kann man das gut testen (Der Browser braucht dafür allerdings HW-Beschleunigung.). Wenn ich die HW-Beschleunigte Maus bewege tauchen Ausschläge in Frametime-Graphen auf, mit der Maus im Software-Modus ist alles Butterweich. 
Vielleicht will das wer von euch auch mal ausprobieren? Ich würds spannend finden ob das noch jemand reproduzieren/bestätigen kann. 



rigi87 schrieb:


> @Da_Obst
> Die spiele Starten, aber sobald man den klick machst um aus den Startbildschirm in das Hauptmenü zu kommen, schmiert der PC ab.
> 
> The Division 2 funktioniert einwandfrei.



Hoppla, hab in den letzten Tagen hier nicht mehr reingeguckt. 
Hast in der Zwischenzeit deinen RAM getestet? Wenn andere Spiele laufen halte ich es eher für unwahrscheinlich, dass die GraKa das Problem ist. 



LordEliteX schrieb:


> So ein kleines Update von mir.
> Treiber läuft soweit stabil jetzt, nur ist vorhin der Bildschirm nicht mehr angegangen nachdem ich nach 2 Stunden wieder da war.
> 
> Ich meine aber dazu schon mal was gelesen zu haben.
> ...



Schön zu hören (lesen). 
Hoffentlich passt das jetzt. 



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los [emoji16]
> Ich hab gestern noch zwei Stunden CoD WZ , da gibt's ja im Augenblick den MP Modus begrenzt kostenlos zum spielen.... gefällt mir gut. Lief mit dem neuen Treiber super [emoji106]



Ich werde vom 20.4.2 wieder auf den 20.4.1 zurückgehen. 
In Borderlands 3 hat sich die Leistung drastisch verschlechtert, da sind wieder sporadische Ruckler und Hänger was das Spiel ziemlich unspielbar macht...
Ansonsten habe ich aber keine Probleme, aber auch keine anderen Verbesserungen festgestellt. 
Warzone hab ich noch nicht getestet, das ist bei mir mit dem 4.1 aber auch ganz gut gelaufen.


----------



## Belo79 (27. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens was recht interessantes/komisches entdeckt als ich mir die Kommentare zum neuen Treiber auf Reddit durchgelesen habe: Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.4.2 : Amd
> 
> Anscheinend soll die Hardware-Beschleunigung des Mauszeigers Probleme machen und zum Teil für Ruckler/Hänger in Spielen verantwortlich sein. ^^
> Wenn man in der Registry zu diesem Verzeichnis navigiert: "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse" und den Eintrag "MouseTrails" auf "-1" setzt zwingt man das OS dazu den Cursor im Software-Modus "laufen" zu lassen. Es wird dann auch keine "Maus-Spur" angezeigt.
> ...



Habe es auch mal geändert, in der Demo sieht man auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied. Ob das was beim Zocken bringt, keine Ahnung, lief bei mir vorher auch schon smooth.


----------



## Gurdi (28. April 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hier ist ja gar nichts mehr los [emoji16]
> Ich hab gestern noch zwei Stunden CoD WZ , da gibt's ja im Augenblick den MP Modus begrenzt kostenlos zum spielen.... gefällt mir gut. Lief mit dem neuen Treiber super [emoji106]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk



Aktuell tu ich arbeiten und dann Total War zocken. Mich hats wieder gepackt in ner Multi Kampagne 
Im Hardwareland ist es auch nicht gerade Spannend derzeit.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. April 2020)

Ich taste mich jetzt auch wieder langsam ans Undervolting ran.

Bin gerade dabei zu testen wie viel Spannung die Karte für die eingestellten 2090Mhz brauch.
Aktuell bin ich bei 1.1 Volt. 

Welche Spiele/Programme eignen sich am besten dafür? 
Ich habe es mit Division 2 und Assassin's Creed Odyssey getestet bisher.


----------



## Belo79 (28. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich taste mich jetzt auch wieder langsam ans Undervolting ran.
> 
> Bin gerade dabei zu testen wie viel Spannung die Karte für die eingestellten 2090Mhz brauch.
> Aktuell bin ich bei 1.1 Volt.
> ...



Superposition Benchmark auf 4K Optimized


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. April 2020)

KCD ist noch ein worstcase. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. April 2020)

neuestes Gerücht zu den Navi 2X Die sizes

https://twitter.com/KOMACHI_ENSAKA/status/1255161800116416512


----------



## Ericius161 (28. April 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich taste mich jetzt auch wieder langsam ans Undervolting ran.
> 
> Bin gerade dabei zu testen wie viel Spannung die Karte für die eingestellten 2090Mhz brauch.
> Aktuell bin ich bei 1.1 Volt.
> ...



Odyssey lässt die Karte sehr hoch Takten und stürzt meiner Erfahrung nach recht schnell ab, so spätestens nach 5 Minuten, oder gar nicht. Wolfenstein 2/ Youngblood machen richtig Hitze* und wenn Forza Horizon 4 stabil läuft (stürzt sonst auch innerhalb von 5 Minuten ab), läuft auch alles andere stabil.
*Doom Eternal heitzt ebenfalls gut ein, läuft aber auch mit Settings stabil, bei denen alles andere direkt abstürzt.  Zum entlarven von Mikroruklern/ miesen Frametimes kann ich Shadow of the Tombraider empfehlen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> neuestes Gerücht zu den Navi 2X Die sizes
> 
> https://twitter.com/KOMACHI_ENSAKA/status/1255161800116416512


Danke für die Info, aber da bin ich skeptisch.


----------



## LordEliteX (28. April 2020)

Nach 2 Stunden ist Odyssey abgestürzt. Hatte vorher paar Artefakte bzw. weißes aufblitzen. War richtig unangenehm. 
Hab wohl den beschissensten Ram auf meiner Karte. 1800 Mhz laufen wohl nicht stabil.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. April 2020)

Mit älteren Treiber lohnte es sich da die SOC Spannung mittels MPT anzuheben. Geht das eigentlich immernoch?


----------



## Oi!Olli (29. April 2020)

Hat wer von euch auch Grafikprobleme bei Mass Effect 3? Bei meinem Zweitrechner mit integrierter Vega geht alles, aber der Hauptrechner mit anavi hat immer schwarze "Schatten" die sich durchs ganze Bild ziehen.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (29. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, aber da bin ich skeptisch.



interessant is auch der Part:

"By TSMCs definition, N20 family is no longer using 7nm"


nervt nur, dass alles erst "late 2020" kommen soll


----------



## Ericius161 (29. April 2020)

Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht wieder so lange dauert, bis es brauchbare Costums (custom?) gibt. Referenz werde ich mir wohl kein zweites Mal zulegen.


----------



## Cleriker (29. April 2020)

Warum denn nicht? Hattest du etwa eine HD2900XTX damals?


----------



## EyRaptor (29. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Hattest du etwa eine HD2900XTX damals?



Ich hab da noch eine hier bei mir liegen ... keine gute Idee.
Aber HD 2xxx war eh sch**ße. HD 4xxx ist aber <3 <3 

Mit Morpheus / Wasserblock gehen die Referenzkarten aber idr. ganz gut.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. April 2020)

Hat eig. mal jemand mit dem Wattman am Speicher rumdreht? Die Spannung kann man ja leider nicht fixieren, oder bleibt die bei den Einstellungen "Erweiterte Steuerung" fixiert? Leider kann man ja mit GPU-Z auch nicht mehr auslesen was für Speicher verbaut ist.. wär schon mal interessant was da noch mit Stock Spannung so ginge.


----------



## Manfred_89 (30. April 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ***** ACHTUNG WICHTIG!! ********
> Aus aktuellem Anlass mal der Hinweis für alle interessierten:
> Es kann zu Problemen(ständige Reboots, Rebootschleife) kommen, wenn ihr ein AM4 Board, mit aktuellem BIOS(Zen2 Kompatibilität) nutzt und eine Navi bzw.  PCIe4 fähige GPU nutzt!
> Je nach Board(X370,B350,X470,B450) MUSS im BIOS die PCIe Schnittstelle der GPU fest auf PCIe3 gestellt werden!
> ***************************************



Das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Da_Obst (30. April 2020)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Habe es auch mal geändert, in der Demo sieht man auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied. Ob das was beim Zocken bringt, keine Ahnung, lief bei mir vorher auch schon smooth.



Danke für's testen. 
Ich hab herumprobiert und es scheint nur beim "VSync-Test" einen Unterschied zu machen. Einige auf Reddit haben gemeint, dass Path of Exile damit besser läuft, das Spiel hab ich aber nicht auf der Platte. 



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Hat eig. mal jemand mit dem Wattman am Speicher rumdreht? Die Spannung kann man ja leider nicht fixieren, oder bleibt die bei den Einstellungen "Erweiterte Steuerung" fixiert? Leider kann man ja mit GPU-Z auch nicht mehr auslesen was für Speicher verbaut ist.. wär schon mal interessant was da noch mit Stock Spannung so ginge.



Bei meiner Karte scheint 1850MHz das harte Limit zu sein wo die noch fehlerfrei durch den SP4kO läuft aber in Spielen dann schon abschmiert. 1840 ist in den meisten Spielen stabil, macht aber teilweise Probleme, 1830 läuft vollends ohne Probleme. 
Soweit ich weiß ist die Spannung für den VRAM auf 1,35V fixiert und kann nicht angepasst werden, allerdings hab ich dahingehend noch nicht allzuviel Google-Fu betrieben. 
Ein paar Leute haben gemeint, dass es helfen kann mit der SoC-Voltage zu spielen um den Speicher etwas stabiler zu bekommen, bei mir hat das aber nichts gebracht. Ich habe auch mal gelesen, dass einer ein "Loch" bei 1970MHz gefunden hat, anfänglich hat meine Karte bei 1960MHz mal mitgemacht, so richtig stabil konnte ich das bis jetzt aber nicht hinbiegen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Bei meiner Karte scheint 1850MHz das harte Limit zu sein wo die noch fehlerfrei durch den SP4kO läuft aber in Spielen dann schon abschmiert. 1840 ist in den meisten Spielen stabil, macht aber teilweise Probleme, 1830 läuft vollends ohne Probleme.
> Soweit ich weiß ist die Spannung für den VRAM auf 1,35V fixiert und kann nicht angepasst werden, allerdings hab ich dahingehend noch nicht allzuviel Google-Fu betrieben.
> Ein paar Leute haben gemeint, dass es helfen kann mit der SoC-Voltage zu spielen um den Speicher etwas stabiler zu bekommen, bei mir hat das aber nichts gebracht. Ich habe auch mal gelesen, dass einer ein "Loch" bei 1970MHz gefunden hat, anfänglich hat meine Karte bei 1960MHz mal mitgemacht, so richtig stabil konnte ich das bis jetzt aber nicht hinbiegen.



Wär halt mal interessant ob die Spannung mit angehoben wird und man schlicht bei 1900 oder sowas in ein Limit läuft oder ob die wirklich fixiert ist im Wattman, möchte eig. ungern für ein paar Prozent die Spannung mitziehen da der Speicher ja grundsätzlich schon recht warm wird.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. April 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Danke für's testen.
> Ich hab herumprobiert und es scheint nur beim "VSync-Test" einen Unterschied zu machen. Einige auf Reddit haben gemeint, dass Path of Exile damit besser läuft, das Spiel hab ich aber nicht auf der Platte.
> 
> 
> ...


Warum den Speicher so quälen....die paar Megaherz mehr bringt doch so gut wie keine Mehrleistung. Meine läuft auch stable bei 1830mhz....aber hab lieber einen Puffer und es ist 100% Save und gesund.....darum 1800mhz 24/7[emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (30. April 2020)

Was gilt den für den GDDR6 als heiß, was als normal? Hatte jetzt maximal 72°C hört sich jetzt erstmal nicht so extrem an.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Mai 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Was gilt den für den GDDR6 als heiß, was als normal? Hatte jetzt maximal 72°C hört sich jetzt erstmal nicht so extrem an.


Alles unter 90 Grad ist OK....ich seh aber ungern die 90 Grad [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (1. Mai 2020)

Max Temp waren meine ich 105°C.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. Mai 2020)

Ja gut davon ist man ja weit entfernt. 1800 Mhz sahen soweit auch stabil aus mal sehen ob da noch mehr geht aber letztendlich sind das ja nur ein paar Prozent.


----------



## Komolze (1. Mai 2020)

Zum Thema VRAM Temp mal folgendes ansehen.
Sehr sehenswert und informativ

AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT '-' Mythos der hohen Speichertemperaturen und Tjunction gelueftet und gemessen | igor sLAB

Endgültig ist das VRAM Temperatur Rätsel komplett gelöst

Übrigens VRAM Übertaktung bringt echt nabezu Null. Der Unterschied im Superposition zwischen 1750 und 1800 sind bei mir 25 Punkte

Ich habe jetzt meine GamingX mit 1978 im Wattmann und 1.025V als absolut Stable getestet. Keinen einzigen Absturz seit 1 Woche intensiver Testerei. Das ist ganz ordentlich denke ich


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Mai 2020)

die MSI RX 5700 GAMING X is bei Alternate und MF gerade nur 338€

8GB MSI RX 5700 GAMING X DDR6 HDMI/3xDP (Retail) - RX 5700 | Mindfactory.de

MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X, Grafikkarte 3x DisplayPort, 1x HDMI


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Mai 2020)

So habe mittlerweile die Spannung ermittelt für die 2090 Mhz (Ingame etwa 2000Mhz)
1120mV brauch die Karte dafür.

Ich glaube ich habe eine ziemliche Krücke erwischt.


----------



## Komolze (2. Mai 2020)

Was ist die nächst kleinere Stufe die du ausgelotet hast?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (2. Mai 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So habe mittlerweile die Spannung ermittelt für die 2090 Mhz (Ingame etwa 2000Mhz)
> 1120mV brauch die Karte dafür.
> 
> Ich glaube ich habe eine ziemliche Krücke erwischt.



Nein hast du nicht. Meiner brauch bei 2100MHz Schwellwert (real 2050-2060MHz) ca. 1100mV


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Mai 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> Was ist die nächst kleinere Stufe die du ausgelotet hast?



Hatte vorher 1980Mhz bei 1071mV (ingame ca 1930Mhz)
Aber das lief noch nicht 100% stabil.


----------



## Komolze (2. Mai 2020)

Also wenn ich bedenke, dass ich 1. 025V und 1978 (ingame 1919mhz) absolut stabil betreiben kann, hab ich wohl ein wirklich guten Chip erwischt


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (2. Mai 2020)

Ja ist von der guten Sorte.glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Mai 2020)

Nabend zusammen,
ich hab seit kurzem wieder ein kleines Problem. Im Großen und Ganzen läuft Hardware seitig seit Wochen alles so wie es soll, aber aus irgendeinem Grund macht seit ca. ~1 Woche mein Speicher wieder Probleme. Immer nachdem ich ein Spiel beende, taktet der Speicher nicht mehr runter. Sobald ich den PC neustarte, ist es weg und der Speicher steht bei 200MHz. Wenn ich dann anfange zu zocken und wieder zum Idle zurückgehe, geht der Speicher aber nicht zurück zum idle. 

Es ist also NICHT das klassische Symptom, das der Speicher warum auch immer generell einfach nicht runter taktet. Dieses Problem hatte ich nie.
Jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte und wieso erst seit kurzem? Treiber ist immer noch 20.2.2


----------



## LordEliteX (2. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> ich hab seit kurzem wieder ein kleines Problem. Im Großen und Ganzen läuft Hardware seitig seit Wochen alles so wie es soll, aber aus irgendeinem Grund macht seit ca. ~1 Woche mein Speicher wieder Probleme. Immer nachdem ich ein Spiel beende, taktet der Speicher nicht mehr runter. Sobald ich den PC neustarte, ist es weg und der Speicher steht bei 200MHz. Wenn ich dann anfange zu zocken und wieder zum Idle zurückgehe, geht der Speicher aber nicht zurück zum idle.
> 
> Es ist also NICHT das klassische Symptom, das der Speicher warum auch immer generell einfach nicht runter taktet. Dieses Problem hatte ich nie.
> Jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte und wieso erst seit kurzem? Treiber ist immer noch 20.2.2



Da ich leider das klassische Problem habe, kann ich dir leider dazu nichts sagen.
Ich hatte vor paar Tagen ein anderes Problem das sich der Speicher aus dem nichts runtergetaktet hatte auf 200 Mhz nachdem ich spaßeshalber mal die Automatische Übertragungsfunktion getestet habe.
Und dann hat der wie er soll sich runter getaktet auf 200Mhz, dabei hatte ich aber krasses Bildflimmern gehabt. Als ob die 200Mhz auf dem Speicher nicht reichen würden.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (2. Mai 2020)

Diese Funktion ist kein Bug sondern eine Schutzfunktion des Treibers. Eingebaut seit dem 20.2.2. Das verhindert genau solche übermütigen OC Versuche.


----------



## Elistaer (3. Mai 2020)

Ich dachte meine Einstellungen sind save aber nein Apex Legends stürzt nach 5 min ab.

Muss jetzt noch mal testen richtig nervig wenn andere Spiele mit höheren Ansprüchen Stunden laufen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Mai 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Hast schon mal versucht nur den Monitor aus und wieder anzuschalten wenn das wieder ist?



Jup. Bringt leider nix.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab nix offen, Game beendet. 
Starte ich den PC neu, siehts so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, besonders ruhig is der Takt auch nicht, aber es sind immerhin keine dauerhaft 100%

Ist immer wieder reproduzierbar, ich brauch nur ein Spiel starten, wieder beenden und ich bin bei dauerhaft 1800MHz


----------



## Elistaer (3. Mai 2020)

Wie lange lasst ihr den FurMark laufen wenn ihr Testet was die Stabilität angeht? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Mai 2020)

Gar nicht ich spiel ne Runde BfV Singleplayer oder Division 2 in wqhd / Uhd, das sorgt normalerweise viel schneller zu abstürzen als Furmark. Kannst natürlich jedes andere, gut optimierte Spiel nehmen was die Karte ordentlich auslastet.


----------



## Elistaer (3. Mai 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Gar nicht ich spiel ne Runde BfV Singleplayer oder Division 2 in wqhd / Uhd, das sorgt normalerweise viel schneller zu abstürzen als Furmark. Kannst natürlich jedes andere, gut optimierte Spiel nehmen was die Karte ordentlich auslastet.


Das ist ja gerade mein problem in allen Spielen läuft es nur in apex nicht. 

Tante Edit: FureMark 30 min spritzer TJ 74° GPU um 20° drunter Mem auf 80° bei 1150 mV und 2050 MHz kein Absturz. Apex macht nicht mal eine 10 min Runde mit und Division 2 läuft stundenlang. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Komolze (3. Mai 2020)

Wenn Apex nicht läuft, dann hast du doch das perfekte Spiel zum testen


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Mai 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Und wenn du das OC vom Ram wieder entfernst wie ist es dann?



Bringt leider auch nix. Hab das OC mal raus genommen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab hier mal ein weniger grafisch intensives Spiel gezockt, wo die Karte nur zu 30% ausgelastet ist (Hearthstone)
Speicher taktet dabei konstant auf 1000MHz. 
Schließe ich das Spiel, springt er sofort auf 1750MHz. Man sieht den Sprung in dem Diagramm.


----------



## Elistaer (3. Mai 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Kann es nicht einfach ein Absturz vom Game selbst sein?


Habe ich auch aber eben nicht immer von 3x blackscreen ist 1x Treiber absturz dabei. Wenn ich aber nur die Lüfter anfasse und Power Target erhöhe passiert nix erst wenn VRam oder GPU Takt angefasst wird. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (3. Mai 2020)

@hks1981 hatte ich nie vor nur triggert es schon böse wenn selbst anspruchsvolle Spiele laufen nur das eine nicht. 

Aber für heute ist mal Schluss morgen wieder arbeiten mein KUG wurde zurück gezogen mit Wirkung erster April. Und der Rest im Betrieb muss ein weiteren Monat sparen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Mai 2020)

> @David auch bei dir, lass doch den Speicher dort, das macht deiner Karte nichts. Ich würde es vernachlässigen.


Ich würds ja gerne vernachlässigen, der Takt und die Temps jucken mich auch nicht, es stört aber, dass die Karte sich dadurch von selbst aufheizt und im idle dann die ganze Zeit die Lüfter an und aus gehen. Ich hab Zero Fan sogar schon auf 60°C Start gestellt um zu gucken ob die Karte mit hoch taktendem Speicher vielleicht nicht da ankommt, aber falsch gedacht, die Karte wird immer wärmer mit der Zeit, geht bis 60°C hoch, Lüfter gehen an, Karte wird runter gekühlt, Lüfter wieder aus und von vorne.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand die Möglichkeit Nvidia und AMD in LoL zu testen...wüsste gern ob der Treiber da Fortschritte gemacht hat. Ist eher nicht so das AMD Game obwohl man perma CPU Limit ist. 

Lg Chris


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Mai 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> CPU Limit ist.
> 
> Lg Chris



Genau das wüsste nicht was man da testen sollte.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Mai 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Das ist ja gerade mein problem in allen Spielen läuft es nur in apex nicht.



Apex adressiert auch ganz gern mal ordentlich Speicher. Bei meiner VII sind es im Schnitt 9,3Gib. Könnte es sein dass bei dir schon ausgelagert wird? Wieviel Speicher belegt das Spiel bei dir?
Zu Zeiten vom Vega release hatte ich mal ein ähnliches Verhalten. Mit dem zweiten oder dritten Treiber. Es wurde ausgelagert und nach Spielende war angeblich noch Speicher belegt welcher deshalb nicht runter wollte. Mir war das allerdings wurscht. Tut ja nicht weh.

Probier doch mal den aktuellen Treiber und schau ob das Verhalten gleich bleibt.


----------



## Spoonr (4. Mai 2020)

Hey Leute kurze Frage:

CoD MW macht bei mir seit ich mein Rechner zusammengestellt habe Probleme. Mein Rechner stürzt regelmäßig mit einem Green Screen (?) ab bzw startet neu. Da es nur bei CoD MW Auftritt und ich schon sämtliche Speicher Tests und Graka Tests gemacht habe  schließe ich mal Hardware Fehler aus. 

Jetzt wollte ich mich mal etwas an UV meiner Graka rantasten und hab das über die Adrenalin Software gemacht.
Meine Graka ist die Gigabyte RX5700XT gaming oc 8gb

Habe von 1183mv (voreingestellt) stufenweise auf 1060mv UV. Bei 1050mv bekam ich einen freeze.

Was ich jetzt eig wissen will, ich habe mit Furmark gestestet (weil COD mal wieder Probleme macht, bekomme seit dem Update das Spiel nicht gestartet) und habe gesehen, dass die Karte trotz UV immernoch 200Watt zieht. Das hat sie auch mit 1183mv schon. 
Sollte das nicht runter gehen wenn ich so deutlich die Spannung reduziere?

Edit:
Mit dem Rechner hab ich seither hauptsächlich Apex und CoD MW gespielt und Apex läuft dabei einwandfrei.


----------



## Elistaer (4. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Apex adressiert auch ganz gern mal ordentlich Speicher. Bei meiner VII sind es im Schnitt 9,3Gib. Könnte es sein dass bei dir schon ausgelagert wird? Wieviel Speicher belegt das Spiel bei dir?
> Zu Zeiten vom Vega release hatte ich mal ein ähnliches Verhalten. Mit dem zweiten oder dritten Treiber. Es wurde ausgelagert und nach Spielende war angeblich noch Speicher belegt welcher deshalb nicht runter wollte. Mir war das allerdings wurscht. Tut ja nicht weh.
> 
> Probier doch mal den aktuellen Treiber und schau ob das Verhalten gleich bleibt.


Ich hatte über das osd vom Wattman so 7 GB VRam belegt in Runden und das ging immer runter wenn mal eine fertig war.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Mai 2020)

Spoonr schrieb:


> Hey Leute kurze Frage:
> 
> CoD MW macht bei mir seit ich mein Rechner zusammengestellt habe Probleme. Mein Rechner stürzt regelmäßig mit einem Green Screen (?) ab bzw startet neu. Da es nur bei CoD MW Auftritt und ich schon sämtliche Speicher Tests und Graka Tests gemacht habe  schließe ich mal Hardware Fehler aus.
> 
> ...



Hast du beim UV auch den Takt runter gestellt? Du kannst nicht einfach nur die Spannung senken ohne auch den Takt abzusenken. Ich vermute mal bei 1060mV musst du so ca. auf 1975MHz runter, vielleicht auch noch etwas weiter. Probier das mal. CoD ist da ziemlich empfindlich. 
Und dann sei noch gesagt das CoD auf dem PC aktuell leider die größte Müllhalde von einer Software ist. Das Spiel ist voll mit Bugs und Problemen, es läuft beschissen und es wird mit jedem Patch schlimmer hab ich das Gefühl. Du bist nicht der einzige mit Problemen in CoD.


----------



## Spoonr (4. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hast du beim UV auch den Takt runter gestellt? Du kannst nicht einfach nur die Spannung senken ohne auch den Takt abzusenken. Ich vermute mal bei 1060mV musst du so ca. auf 1975MHz runter, vielleicht auch noch etwas weiter. Probier das mal. CoD ist da ziemlich empfindlich.
> Und dann sei noch gesagt das CoD auf dem PC aktuell leider die größte Müllhalde von einer Software ist. Das Spiel ist voll mit Bugs und Problemen, es läuft beschissen und es wird mit jedem Patch schlimmer hab ich das Gefühl. Du bist nicht der einzige mit Problemen in CoD.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Takt habe ich bisher nicht verändert, aber danke, dann geh ich damit auch mal runter. Habe auch in manchen Beiträgen gelesen, dass die Karte teilweise beim UV sogar höher takten kann, gerade weil sie nicht mehr so heiß wird, ist da was dran? 

Ja hab mittlerweile viel über User mit CoD Problemen gelesen. Mein Ansatz war jetzt mal, ein Profil mit angepassten Einstellungen für CoD zu erstellen. Dazu wollte ich erst mal meinen "Sweatspot" finden und wenn es mit dem nicht läuft auf dieser Basis Änderungen vornehmen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Mai 2020)

Versteh ehrlich nicht warum ihr euch diesen Scheiß überhaupt antut. Es gibt so viel alternativen....


----------



## Spoonr (4. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Versteh ehrlich nicht warum ihr euch diesen Scheiß überhaupt antut. Es gibt so viel alternativen....



Was meinst damit? CoD?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Mai 2020)

Spoonr schrieb:


> Was meinst damit? CoD?


Ja CoD.


----------



## Spoonr (4. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ja CoD.



Das kann ich dir sagen.
Vom Gameplay her finde ich, ist das Spiel sehr gelungen. So ein gutes CoD hab ich ewig nicht mehr gespielt.
Umso ärgerlicher ist es, dass bei der Programmierung wohl einiges schief gelaufen ist..
Das mit dem Warzone hätte ich nebenbei nicht gebraucht. 
Dann sind es auch noch 60€ die ausgegeben wurden, um das Spiel zu spielen. Wenn das irgendein free to play Titel wäre, okay, dann würde ich es auch irgendwann sein lassen. Aber für das Geld (erwartet man eig ein vernünftiges Spiel) probiere ich natürlich alles, damit es läuft.

Welche Alternativen meinst du denn?


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Mai 2020)

Soll doch jeder das Spielen woran er Spaß hat.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Mai 2020)

> dass die Karte teilweise beim UV sogar höher takten kann, gerade weil sie nicht mehr so heiß wird, ist da was dran?


Nein. 
Wenn du die Spannung senkst, musst du auch mit dem Takt runter. 


> Versteh ehrlich nicht warum ihr euch diesen Scheiß überhaupt antut. Es gibt so viel alternativen....


Weil das Spiel an sich einfach geil ist, wenn es denn dann mal einwandfrei laufen würde. 
Ich hab seit 11 Jahren jeden CoD Titel gespielt und bin einfach ein Riesen Fan der Reihe. Da hör ich nicht einfach so auf wenn das Spiel zwar Probleme macht, aber dennoch vom Gameplay her ziemlich gut ist. Das ist das beste CoD nach Black Ops 2 in meinen Augen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Mai 2020)

Ich will doch auch niemanden irgendwas madig machen. Ich mein ja nur, wenn ich von mir aus gehe, dann ist mir meine private Zeit heilig. Hab halt nicht so viel davon. Und wenn ich mich dann ärgere um einen spiel was eigentlich positiv beschäftigen soll, dann tuhe ich mir so was nicht an. Dachte sowieso es geht hier um diese free2play ding warzone. Mir war nicht bewusst das ihr hier von einem vollpreis Spiel redet. Umso schlimmer!!!!


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Wenn du die Spannung senkst, musst du auch mit dem Takt runter.



Man kann doch auch einfach gucken wie viel Spannung man für den Standard Takt brauch.
Mach ich aktuell auch.

Leider musste ich die Spannung auf 1131mV erhöhen für 2090Mhz (effektiv 2000Mhz ingame)


----------



## Spoonr (4. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich will doch auch niemanden irgendwas madig machen. Ich mein ja nur, wenn ich von mir aus gehe, dann ist mir meine private Zeit heilig. Hab halt nicht so viel davon. Und wenn ich mich dann ärgere um einen spiel was eigentlich positiv beschäftigen soll, dann tuhe ich mir so was nicht an. Dachte sowieso es geht hier um diese free2play ding warzone. Mir war nicht bewusst das ihr hier von einem vollpreis Spiel redet. Umso schlimmer!!!!



So kam es bei mir auch nicht rüber, aber ich begründe gerne, warum ich alles versuche, dass dieses Spiel läuft.

Warzone habe ich noch nie gespielt, liegt aber auch daran, dass ich die Probleme damit habe. Aber ohnehin würde ich lieber den Multiplayer spielen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Mai 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Man kann doch auch einfach gucken wie viel Spannung man für den Standard Takt brauch.
> Mach ich aktuell auch.
> 
> Leider musste ich die Spannung auf 1131mV erhöhen für 2090Mhz (effektiv 2000Mhz ingame)



Warum sollte man das tun? Ob du 2090 MHz hast oder 2000 kannst du ingame nicht mal spüren. Wenn die Karte dadurch aber 30W weniger zieht und kühler bleibt, das ist durchaus von Vorteil. 
Wenn es ganz extrem kommt, dann verlierst du dabei vielleicht 3-4% Leistung wenn du den Takt so weit senkst wie nötig um die kleinste Spannung zu halten die noch Sinn macht. Ob du jetzt 120 oder 125 FPS hast, ist doch total egal.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, du würdest mehr davon haben den Takt zu senken um die Spannung zu halten, anstatt umgekehrt, die Spannung erhöhen um den Takt zu halten. 

Ich war noch nie ein Fan davon die Karte bis an den Anschlag takten zu lassen, so viel Takt wie eben geht. Wofür sollte das gut sein. Das macht Sinn bei Karten die nicht mehr genug Leistung haben für die gewünschte Performance. Bspw. bei älteren Karten in neueren Titeln, oder wenn man in 4k zockt. Da braucht man die hohen Taktwerte. Aber bei der Navi in WQHD? Da hast du doch überall mehr als gute Performance und brauchst du nicht jedes Fünkchen MHz noch rausholen... 



> Ich will doch auch niemanden irgendwas madig machen. Ich mein ja nur,  wenn ich von mir aus gehe, dann ist mir meine private Zeit heilig. Hab  halt nicht so viel davon. Und wenn ich mich dann ärgere um einen spiel  was eigentlich positiv beschäftigen soll, dann tuhe ich mir so was nicht  an. Dachte sowieso es geht hier um diese free2play ding warzone. Mir  war nicht bewusst das ihr hier von einem vollpreis Spiel redet. Umso  schlimmer!!!!


Bei mir gehts auch um den Multiplayer natürlich. Warzone spiel ich kaum, da hab ich so viel Stuttering, das ist unspielbar.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2020)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch öfter das Problem, dass der Treiber die Übertaktung selbständig verstellt?


----------



## Gurdi (4. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch öfter das Problem, dass der Treiber die Übertaktung selbständig verstellt?



Was bedeutet verstellt? Auf Stock oder random Werte?


----------



## TJW65 (4. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch öfter das Problem, dass der Treiber die Übertaktung selbständig verstellt?



Inwiefern verstellt?
Wenn mein PC mal wieder gänzlich freezt und anschließend neu startet, dann sind meine UV Settings weg. Ja.
Aber einfach im regulären Betrieb konnte ich keine Veränderung an meinen Einstellungen feststellen. 

Edit: Gurdi war natürlich schneller.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## JoM79 (4. Mai 2020)

Unter Leistung, Tuning manuell.
Alles eingestellt und auf einmal ist die Kurve verstellt, sprich zu wenig Volt.
Führt dann natürlich zum Absturz.
Ich probier jetzt erstmal Automatisch und Übertaktung GPU.
Version ist übrigens 20.2.2


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das tun? Ob du 2090 MHz hast oder 2000 kannst du ingame nicht mal spüren. Wenn die Karte dadurch aber 30W weniger zieht und kühler bleibt, das ist durchaus von Vorteil.
> Wenn es ganz extrem kommt, dann verlierst du dabei vielleicht 3-4% Leistung wenn du den Takt so weit senkst wie nötig um die kleinste Spannung zu halten die noch Sinn macht. Ob du jetzt 120 oder 125 FPS hast, ist doch total egal.
> 
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, du würdest mehr davon haben den Takt zu senken um die Spannung zu halten, anstatt umgekehrt, die Spannung erhöhen um den Takt zu halten.
> ...



Wenn man natürlich eine Karte hat die man gut undervolten kann macht das ganze natürlich Sinn. 
Da ich meine Karte eh auf 180 Watt limitiert habe, merk ich kaum ein Unterschied in den Temps. 

Bei meinem letzten Undervolting war ich bei 1956Mhz und 1071mV und das war leider nicht stabil. (Habe wohl eine ziemliche Krücke erwischt, sowohl beim Undervolting als auch beim Ram)
Jetzt bin ich bei 2090Mhz und 1131mV und das lief jetzt über 5 Stunden AC:O stabil. 

Ich will natürlich auch noch den Sweetspot finden wo ich die möglichst niedrige Spannung habe, aber für den Anfang finde ich es einfacher erst mal den Takt so zu lassen und zu schauen wie weit man mit der Spannung runter gehen kann.
Werde jetzt auch nach und nach den Takt senken und schauen wie weit ich die Spannung senken kann.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Mai 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich eine Karte hat die man gut undervolten kann macht das ganze natürlich Sinn.
> Da ich meine Karte eh auf 180 Watt limitiert habe, merk ich kaum ein Unterschied in den Temps.
> 
> Bei meinem letzten Undervolting war ich bei 1956Mhz und 1071mV und das war leider nicht stabil. (Habe wohl eine ziemliche Krücke erwischt, sowohl beim Undervolting als auch beim Ram)
> ...



2090 und 1130mV hab ich auch seit gut einem Monat laufen das läuft Kernstabil evtl. geht sogar weniger aber ab und zu krieg ich doch mal einen Crash im Spiel kann aber nicht genau sagen obs am Undervolting liegt weil der Treiber munter weiter läuft.


----------



## Spoonr (5. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch öfter das Problem, dass der Treiber die Übertaktung selbständig verstellt?



Bei mir verstellt sich das auch wieder, z.B. nach einem Freeze oder Absturz. 
Wenn man nur die Spannung oder Frequenz ändert stellt sich der jeweils andere Wert auch oft automatisch nach. Das hab ich auch erst später bemerkt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Mai 2020)

> Bei meinem letzten Undervolting war ich bei 1956Mhz und 1071mV und das war leider nicht stabil.


Wow. Bist du dir sicher? Das wären sogar noch schlechtere Werte als meine Red Devil mit dem 2019er Treiber und ich hatte wenn ich mich recht erinnere einen der schlechtesten Chips hier aus dem Thread. Da war ich bei 1950MHz und 1056mV. Die 1071mV und 1956MHz sind ja nochmal deutlich harmloser. Hast du das auch mit dem 20.2.2 getestet? Bist du dir sicher, dass du dich da nicht irgendwo vertippt hast bei den Werten? Hast du die Kurve in der Mitte etwas angehoben? Das ist wichtig, denn beim UV senkst du ja auch automatisch alle Spannungen und wenn die Karte im niedrig frequenten Bereich dann zu wenig hat, dann kann die Max Spannung sonst wo sein, die wird abstürzen. So:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der 20.2.2 hat eigentlich bei allen das stark verbessert. Bei mir laufen aktuell 1975MHz @ 1047mV 100%  stabil. Seit Wochen kein Absturz.


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Mai 2020)

Ich werde mich nochmal an den Werten ran setzen.
Die Spannungen bei den anderen Werten sind sogar höher als Stock. 

Und habe das ganze auch mit 20.2.2 gehabt. 
Aber eventuell lag das auch an Windows selbst und den Treiber habe ich ja auch nochmal komplett neu drüber gebügelt. 

Ich probiere auch nochmal 1975 bei 1056. Im Dezember lief das ganze paar Tage nach Treiber Updates ging nichts mehr, Da ich auch das ULPS mal deaktiviert habe könnte das ganze jetzt besser laufen.
Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. Mai 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Genau das wüsste nicht was man da testen sollte.



Das ist schade das du dann nicht weißt was da getestet werden könnte. Hat mich nur mal interessiert wie der aktuelle Stand der Treiber ist. 

Lg


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Mai 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Das ist schade das du dann nicht weißt was da getestet werden könnte. Hat mich nur mal interessiert wie der aktuelle Stand der Treiber ist.
> 
> Lg



Du bist mit jeder CPU im Limit, Grafikkarte taktet irgendwo Richtung Idle rum bei 300 Fps+ wie gesagt ich weiß nicht was du da testen willst. Abstürze kenne ich keine also ja der Treiber läuft stabil.


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. Mai 2020)

Die Threadaufteilung ist mit AMD in diesem Game sehr Mies gewesen und wollte nur wissen ob dies ggf. anders ist da ich günstig eine Navi bekommen kann für die Freundin weil die 970 ihr doch zu wenig ist. AMD GPUs aber bis dato ziemlich mieß waren in dem Game sobald mal mehr &#8222;Teamfight&#8220; etc ist. Ob dies an den Drawcalls liegt oder was auch immer weiß ich nicht und wollte mich dementsprechend erkundigen. 

Lg


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Mai 2020)

Also ich kann dir versprechen selbst mit einer RX570 hast du mehr als genug Fps in LoL. Die Navi wird sich langweilen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (5. Mai 2020)

Ja selbst eine 770 reicht locker. Es geht mehr um den Treiber weil ich damals mit einer 580 gar Drops unter 100 hatte und stets im CPU Limit war und mit der NVIDIA Karte dies nicht der Fall war trotz gleicher CPU Baureihe, also Zen+ war es damals. 2600X und 2700X. Dachte einfach es könnte der Overhead sein o.ä. aber das war dann nicht mehr aktuell.  Hast du es denn bzw. spielst es auch? Ihr ist das Spiel halt wichtig und sollte laufen ohne Drops etc. Zumindest nicht unter 140. 

Lg 

PS: vielleicht darf ich sie ja einfach mal einbauen und testen, muss ich fragen. Dennoch danke.


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Mai 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nochmal an den Werten ran setzen.
> Die Spannungen bei den anderen Werten sind sogar höher als Stock.
> 
> Und habe das ganze auch mit 20.2.2 gehabt.
> ...



Bis jetzt laufen die 1975 Mhz stabil. Bin bisschen überrascht


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Mai 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Bis jetzt laufen die 1975 Mhz stabil. Bin bisschen überrascht



Ich nicht  Du hast dich bestimmt beim vorherigen Versuch vertippt, die Minimal Spannungen nicht angehoben, oder es war sonst irgendein "zufälliger" Fehler. Das 1950MHz bei 1071mV nicht stabil sind kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen


----------



## Spoonr (5. Mai 2020)

Habe eben CoD getestet mit 1999MHz und 1060mV. 
5 Spiele Shipment hat es mal durchgehalten........ 

Hoffe das bleibt so....................


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich nicht  Du hast dich bestimmt beim vorherigen Versuch vertippt, die Minimal Spannungen nicht angehoben, oder es war sonst irgendein "zufälliger" Fehler. Das 1950MHz bei 1071mV nicht stabil sind kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen



Es ist mein altes Setting was ich gespeichert habe 
Also alles wie vorher ^^


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2020)

Extrem tricky und Spannung pur: Wir erweitern AMDs Curve Editor mit dem neuen MorePowerTool! | Seite 2 | igor sLAB

Da ist endlich der Curve Editor


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Mai 2020)

Nice! Alle die Probleme hatten das ihr Profil nicht gespeichert wird, sich resettet, oder random Werte eingetragen werden (@JoM79!!) sollten damit wohl ihre Probleme lösen können.


----------



## Gurdi (6. Mai 2020)

Richtig, ich habs mir sogar auf die Karte geflasht.


----------



## Komolze (6. Mai 2020)

danke für die info, ich werde das definitiv ausprobieren, auch wenns erstmal komplizierter aussieht als es ist. mich nervt nur dieses ewige neugestarte immer, auch wenns schnell geht anfürsich.
Ich bräuchte eigentlich nur 1980 @ 1.025mV ohne Wattmann und sonstige tools, dann wäre ich schon sehr glücklich. mal sehen ob ichs hinbekomme


----------



## Elistaer (6. Mai 2020)

Mal ne Frage zum mppt ich habe versucht das neue BIOS zu flashen nur hat es mit dem AMD nicht funktioniert natürlich als admin ausgeführt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (6. Mai 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Wär halt mal interessant ob die Spannung mit angehoben wird und man schlicht bei 1900 oder sowas in ein Limit läuft oder ob die wirklich fixiert ist im Wattman, möchte eig. ungern für ein paar Prozent die Spannung mitziehen da der Speicher ja grundsätzlich schon recht warm wird.



Hast du da in der Zwischenzeit mal was rausgefunden?



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Warum den Speicher so quälen....die paar Megaherz mehr bringt doch so gut wie keine Mehrleistung. Meine läuft auch stable bei 1830mhz....aber hab lieber einen Puffer und es ist 100% Save und gesund.....darum 1800mhz 24/7[emoji4]



Das war ja nur zum Testen/Herumspielen. 
Meine Karte läuft sonst auch mit 1830MHz. 



Elistaer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum mppt ich habe versucht das neue BIOS zu flashen nur hat es mit dem AMD nicht funktioniert natürlich als admin ausgeführt.



Mit welchem Tool hast du geflasht? Bzw., probiert zu flashen? Es liest sich zumindest so als ob der Vorgang gar nicht erst durchgelaufen wär. 
Das AMD VB Flash hat bei mir funktioniert. Die 2.93 hat mir zwar instant die Karte gebrickt, aber mit dem 3.04 läufts. 
AMDVbFlash Download Version 3.04


----------



## Sirthegoat (6. Mai 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hast du da in der Zwischenzeit mal was rausgefunden?



Laut GPU-Z bleibt die Spannung.


----------



## Elistaer (6. Mai 2020)

@Da_Obst ich versuche es nochmal mit deinem  tool hab eigentlich auch groß nix geändert an dem ganzen nur die Lüfter und die mV der GPU 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (6. Mai 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Laut GPU-Z bleibt die Spannung.


Mei, da hätt ich auch selber draufkommen können. ^^
Aber danke für die Info. 



Elistaer schrieb:


> @Da_Obst ich versuche es nochmal mit deinem  tool hab eigentlich auch groß nix geändert an dem ganzen nur die Lüfter und die mV der GPU


Recht viel mehr hab ich da auch noch nicht gemacht. 
Wollte nur den Lüffi vom Ref-Kühler leiser bekommen als ich die Karte noch unter Luft hatte. 
Weil ich's vorher vergessen hab zu erwähnen, guck auf jeden Fall nach ob die BIOS.rom eh 512kb hat bevor du flasht.


----------



## LordEliteX (7. Mai 2020)

So 1075mV für 1975 Mhz sind leider nicht stabil. Zu früh gefreut 
Mit 1080mV sollte es stabil sein.. Hoffentlich


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (7. Mai 2020)

1975 MHz Realtakt? Oder Schwellenwert im Wattmann?


----------



## LordEliteX (7. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> 1975 MHz Realtakt? Oder Schwellenwert im Wattmann?



Wert im Wattmann. Real liegen knapp 1900Mhz an ingame.

Edit: 1080mV nicht stabil.  Treiber wieder gecrasht bei AC:O


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Mai 2020)

@All im Humble STore gibt es gerade die 3DMark Vollversion für unter 4€. Kann man vielleicht mal mitnehmen  Hab ich auch gemacht. 




> Wert im Wattmann. Real liegen knapp 1900Mhz an ingame.
> 
> Edit: 1080mV nicht stabil.  Treiber wieder gecrasht bei AC:O


Krass das hätt ich nicht erwartet. Damit hast du echt nen verdammt miesen Chip erwischt.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Krass das hätt ich nicht erwartet. Damit hast du echt nen verdammt miesen Chip erwischt.



Ich hatte echt Hoffnung gehabt das es besser wird  

Was halt komisch ist, das 2090Mhz mit nur 50mV mehr laufen. Damit lief AC:O knapp 8 Stunden am Stück.
Mit 1975@1080mV lief es mal 2 Stunden und beim nächsten Versuch nur 30 Minuten.

Ich lass es jetzt bei den 2090 Mhz. HotSpot ist bei 85 Grad Max. und das bei 35 - 45% Lüftergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2020)

Reale 2090MHz?


----------



## Gurdi (8. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Reale 2090MHz?



Bestimmt nicht,


----------



## JoM79 (8. Mai 2020)

ISt doch aber uninteressant was im Treiber eingestellt ist, wichtig ist die real anliegende Frequenz.


----------



## Gurdi (8. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ISt doch aber uninteressant was im Treiber eingestellt ist, wichtig ist die real anliegende Frequenz.



Meist ist der Offset eh so um die 50Mhz aktuell, von daher kann man sich das ja dadurch ableiten.


----------



## LordEliteX (8. Mai 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Reale 2090MHz?



Ich gehe immer von dem im Treiber eingestellten Wert aus. 
Ingame schwankt der je nach Auslastung zu krass. Im Schnitt sind es 2000 - 2020. Ganz selten sind es Ausreißer bis 2060 Mhz. (Laut Hwinfo)


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2020)

ahoichen.

bei mir sieht das ähnlich aus. hab vor ca. 2 stunden aus jux und dallerei mal auf "GPU übertakten" geklickt. Ausgespuckt hat der Treiber 2094 MHz. Hab jetzt zum Testen nochmal das XCOM2-Endgame erledigt und ingame waren es dann so zwischen 2020 und 2075 laut Afterburner, Verbrauch (das was ich dann auch gesehen hab) so um die 220W, werden aber sicher auch mal mehr und weniger gewesen sein, hab da jetzt nicht unbedingt so draufgeguckt. Allerdings war der hotspot bei ü 90°C. ^^


----------



## LordEliteX (9. Mai 2020)

Ich habe die Karte auf 180 Watt limitiert. 
HotSpot geht nicht über 85 Grad bei mir.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. Mai 2020)

wäre ja schonmal ne verbesserung. auch wenn es bei mir sicher auch am gesamtzustand meiner mühle liegt - ich muss da einfach mal rein. WLP und ein karton druckluftspray stehen schon bereit, aber absolut keine zeit. ^^
wie bzw. wo stell ich das ein?


----------



## Ace (9. Mai 2020)

Also ich bin weg von Navi, hatte jetzt 3x 5700 XT sind alle soweit gut gelaufen ohne Fehler usw. aber irgendwie hat mich der Treiber doch genervt im Endeffekt.
Die vielen kleinen Einstellungen bis mal alles richtig läuft, kostet viel Zeit und nerven.
Die 2070 Super die ich habe jetzt ist eingebaut seit 6 Tagen, Treiber installiert und läuft ohne was zu machen oder zu heiß zu werden, geschweige den ominösen Hotspot im Auge zu behalten, dazu weniger Verbrauch einfach Top!
Ich muss sagen es stimmt schon so, RTX einbauen, Treiber Installieren und Spaß haben ohne zu fummeln.
Vielleicht warte ich mal auf die nächste AMD Generation und schaue dann weiter.
Allen trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß mit ihren Navi Karten


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen es stimmt schon so, RTX einbauen, Treiber Installieren und Spaß haben ohne zu fummeln.


Ersetze RTX mit Navi und dann weisst du, wie es bei mir war.
Probleme hatte ich nur durch OC.


----------



## openSUSE (9. Mai 2020)

Wer schaut bei Zoggen auf den HotSpot? 

Den HotSpot BRAUCHE ich wenn ich am basteln bin, aber nicht beim Zoggen.

--------
Habe nun endlich ein Sytsem mit Navi gefunden welches häufiger mal BlackScreens wirft.
1. Erkenntnis
Ein ClearCmos auf dem Mainboard mit Jumper löscht nicht zuverlässig(!) Es wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als die Batterie zu entfernen.


----------



## gaussmath (10. Mai 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen es stimmt schon so, RTX einbauen, Treiber Installieren und Spaß haben ohne zu fummeln.
> Vielleicht warte ich mal auf die nächste AMD Generation und schaue dann weiter.



Ich habe sogar den Ryzen ersetzt vor 2 Wochen, wenn auch schweren Herzens. Das System läuft jetzt dermaßen rund, es ist ein Wohltat. Die AiO wird über den intern USB Anschluss sofort erkannt, so dass die Steuerung über iCUE wieder gelingt. Der versprochene Turbo Boost 3.0 von 4.8GHz des 10920X wird auch tatsächlich erreicht. Darüber hinaus konsistente Gaming Performance, aber vor allem läuft das Visual Studio wieder rund. Mit dem Ryzen hatte ich teilweise sekundenlange Hänger. Das ist ein absolutes NoGo. 

AMD Komponenten kommen mit erstmal nicht mehr ins Produktivsystem. Zum Testen und Basteln kaufe ich die Produkte natürlich weiterhin gerne. Bei Zuverlässigkeit und Stabilität hört bei mir allerdings der Spaß auf. 

Fairerweise muss ich aber dazu sagen, dass ich meine 2080Ti auch nicht stock laufen lassen würde. Fummeln war daher angesagt. Aber das stimmt schon, die Nv Karten kann man einbauen und glücklich sein. Bei meiner Pulse musste ich als erstes die Lüfter bändigen. Da frage ich mich allen Ernstes, wie man so einen Murks für über 300 Euro an den Mann bringen kann.



openSUSE schrieb:


> Wer schaut bei Zoggen auf den HotSpot?


Weiß nicht, bei meiner R7 ging der über 110°C. Da habe ich dann schon mal draufgeschaut, wenn dann bei 5°C mehr die Kernschmelze einsetzte.... 



openSUSE schrieb:


> Habe nun endlich ein Sytsem mit Navi gefunden welches häufiger mal BlackScreens wirft.
> 1. Erkenntnis
> Ein ClearCmos auf dem Mainboard mit Jumper löscht nicht zuverlässig(!)  Es wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als die Batterie zu  entfernen.



Hat AMD mit den Treiberfixes dann wohl das Problem mit dem Clear Cmos (zum Teil) in den Griff bekommen im Gegensatz zu dir.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (10. Mai 2020)

Mein VS19 läuft auf einem ryzen 7 1700x ohne macken...


----------



## Cleriker (10. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar den Ryzen ersetzt vor 2 Wochen, wenn auch schweren Herzens. Das System läuft jetzt dermaßen rund, es ist ein Wohltat. Die AiO wird über den intern USB Anschluss sofort erkannt, so dass die Steuerung über iCUE wieder gelingt. Der versprochene Turbo Boost 3.0 von 4.8GHz des 10920X wird auch tatsächlich erreicht. Darüber hinaus konsistente Gaming Performance, aber vor allem läuft das Visual Studio wieder rund. Mit dem Ryzen hatte ich teilweise sekundenlange Hänger. Das ist ein absolutes NoGo.
> 
> AMD Komponenten kommen mit erstmal nicht mehr ins Produktivsystem. Zum Testen und Basteln kaufe ich die Produkte natürlich weiterhin gerne. Bei Zuverlässigkeit und Stabilität hört bei mir allerdings der Spaß auf.
> 
> ...


Das mit den Hängern kenne ich wenn man VS, genau wie bei den meisten CAD Anwendungen, auf beispielsweise einer AMD Plattform installiert und dann den Unterbau tauscht, ohne alles neu zu installieren (also kein altes image aufspielen). Da werden dann gern solche stocker produziert. Wechselt man wieder zurück, läuft auch alles wieder wie vorher. Egal in welcher Richtung, also ob AMD zu Intel, oder umgekehrt. Mit GPUs sogar noch schlimmer. Auf der Arbeit hatte ich mal eine GT520 im System, weil die Quadro nicht kam. Das lief eingeschränkt aber ganz okay. Dann kam die Quadro und es kam zu Problemen. Manche Programme scheinen bei der Installation darauf einzugehen welche Hardware bereits vorhanden ist. Bei Catia V5 und dem Wechsel von der 7900GTX zur FirePro  war es gar so, dass ich das ganze System neu aufsetzen musste damit es wieder rund lief. Nur das Programm neu samt Einstellungen für Hardwarebeschleunigung hat nicht gereicht. Eventuell ist bei dir was ähnliches vorgefallen. VS läuft bei uns sowohl auf einem Xeon als auch auf Ryzen Pro 2700X gleichermaßen fehlerfrei. 
Sind alle runtimes aktuell? 

Edit
VS reagiert auf Dropbox im Hintergrund manchmal echt zickig. Nutzt du das vielleicht?


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2020)

Muss auch sagen das vor allem der 3900er mit dem verbundenen Gigabyte Board bisher das pflegeleichteste System ist was ich hatte.

Dafür das meine Navi ziemlich arg übertaktet ist im Vergleich zum Auslieferungszustand ist die eigentlich ziemlich stressfrei, wobei mich die Treiber aber auch ne zeit lang geärgert haben. Stock lief aber immer alles, das OC war ne Zeitlang ziemlich nervig.


----------



## openSUSE (10. Mai 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht verstehe, bei den Blackscreens handelt es sich ja nicht um die wo du nicht ins Bios kommst, sondern bei Games z.B. passieren. Wieso gehst du dann nicht normal ins Bios und setzt dort das Bios auf Werkseinstellung?  Das ist genau das gleiche wie per Jumper oder Batterie entfernen! Die Option mit Bat oder Jumper ist nur gedacht, wenn der PC gar nicht startet und ich quasi das Gehirn des Boards reseten will, da ich nicht mehr ins Bios komme (z.B. Hardwarewechsel oder missglücktes OC)



Nein, ein "Bios auf Werkseinstellung" ist nicht "genau das gleiche" wie ein Clear Cmos. 
Was bei einem "Bios auf Werkseinstellung (idR ja "Load Optimized Defaults") abläuft ist im wesentlichen vom MotherboardHersteller abhängig. Üblicherweise werden  die Einstellung auf ein "Optimized Default" gesetzt, die man im BIOS/UEFI auch ändern kann, sonst nichts.
Mit einem Clear Cmos will man aber deutlich mehr, man möchte damit üblicherweise auch die DMI/SMBIOS Tabelle (Welche Hardware ist/hat das System) löschen, weil genau die immer wieder probleme macht, zb Hardware wurde schon entfernt, steht aber eben noch in dieser Tabelle (siehe und lese: dmidecode). 
Und die Einstellungen auf "default" stellen, die nicht im BIOS/UEFI zu ändern sind. 

Ich hatte beim ClearCmos mit Jumper schlicht die üblichen ca 10 Sekunden gewartet, was heute eigentlich ausreichend sein sollte, ist es aber scheinbar nicht. Ich habe das komplette CMOS einmal vor dem ClearCmos und einmal danach ausgelesen und danach waren immer noch fragmente vorhanden, obwohl dort nichts mehr hätte sein sollen. Ein dmidecode bestätigte das "unsaubere" löschen.

Edit: Sorry für OT. Kommt nicht mehr vor.


----------



## LordEliteX (10. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Muss auch sagen das vor allem der 3900er mit dem verbundenen Gigabyte Board bisher das pflegeleichteste System ist was ich hatte.
> 
> Dafür das meine Navi ziemlich arg übertaktet ist im Vergleich zum Auslieferungszustand ist die eigentlich ziemlich stressfrei, wobei mich die Treiber aber auch ne zeit lang geärgert haben. Stock lief aber immer alles, das OC war ne Zeitlang ziemlich nervig.



Bei mir auch so. Abgesehen von dem schlechten Bios bei release für das Crosshair Vi lief alles anstandslos. Und paar Tage später kam auch schon eine neue Version die alles gefixt hatte. 
Bei der Navi lief am Anfang alles gut. Nach dem Oc / Uv hatte sie Probleme gemacht die dann auch da waren wenn alles Stock lief. Aber jetzt läuft auch alles so wie es soll


----------



## TJW65 (10. Mai 2020)

Moin,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder.

Gelegentlich erlebte ich mit meinem aktuellen PC plötzliche Reboots in Spielen. 
Zurückführen konnte ich das ganze nicht wirklich, hatte jedoch mein Headset schon Visier - einfach weil der Eventlog (nicht die beste Quelle für Infos, ich weiß) und der Geräte Manager jeweils versch. "Warnungen" für's Headset ausgaben.

Ich hatte hier im Forum vor einigen Tagen einen Post gesehen, welcher auf die Game bar auf möglichen Verursacher von Problemen verwies. Daraufhin habe ich diese also einfach mal testweise deaktiviert - benutzt habe ich sie eh kein einziges mal. Seit dem bin ich jetzt gänzlich ohne Neustarts ausgekommen - fühlt sich zumindest länger an als "üblich".

Belege habe ich also noch keine, und der Zeitraum für eine wirkliche Beurteilung ist noch zu Kurz- aber interessant ist's allemal. 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2020)

Kürzlich stand in der PCGH ein Kommentar eines Redakteurs, der nicht schlau draus wurde das seine Tastatur manchmal einfach anfing zu schreiben ohne seine Eingabe. Der schuldige war auch hier ein Headset. Technik treibt mittlerweile komische Blüten.


----------



## openSUSE (10. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Kürzlich stand in der PCGH ein Kommentar eines Redakteurs, der nicht schlau draus wurde das seine Tastatur manchmal einfach anfing zu schreiben ohne seine Eingabe. Der schuldige war auch hier ein Headset. Technik treibt mittlerweile komische Blüten.



Boah, hoffe er hatte keine AMD GPU im System sonst wäre es ja wieder der AMD Treiber. 
Hat er vielleicht eine nvidia Karte im System?  Weil dann ....  *duck*

Ok, war wirklich nur Spaß!


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> @ opensuse danke für die Erklärung bezüglich dem Bios!
> 
> 
> 
> Sowas kenn ich z.B. Von MS Controller. Wenn du mit Bluetooth verbunden bist und der Akku leer wird fängt auf einmal das Spiel an zu ruckeln. Nimmst den Akku raus zack ist das Spiel wieder flüssig.



Interessant. Immer gut wenn man sowas schon mal gehört hat. Wenn es einen dann mal selber trifft hat man sowas zumindest im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Tolgoool (10. Mai 2020)

Moin Jungs &#9996;&#65039;

Was haltet ihr von meinem "SemiGhettoMod" ? Hatte leider keine Kabelbinder mehr und musste improvisieren wie mann ganz rechts an der GPU sehen kann &#128514;. Die Noctua Chromax ballern aber gut luft rein jetzt und 800rpm bei denen sind wie gefühlt 3000rpm bei den Red Devil fans lol.


----------



## Einbecker41 (10. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte mit Navi auch keine Probleme kurz nach Release die Nitro+ 5700xt gekauft alle Treiber quer durch die Bank null Probleme lief alles stock sofort,hatte nur paar Abstürze als ich beim uc + oc die Spannung zu weit runter gesetzt habe. Seit dem läuft alles perfekt. Hatte auch damals bei ATI seit der 3870 bis zur Hd 5870 keine Probleme auch nicht mit übertakten, ausser bei meiner GTX 580 damals BF3 ist dann immer sofort ausgestiegen wenn ich übertaktet habe, stock lief es aber. Die V56 lief auch stock aber nicht optimal weil zu laut. Nach eingehenden Uv lief aber die Strixx dann auch leise + mehr Takt. Treiber Probleme aber auch hier nicht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Mai 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Also ich bin weg von Navi, hatte jetzt 3x 5700 XT sind alle soweit gut gelaufen ohne Fehler usw. aber irgendwie hat mich der Treiber doch genervt im Endeffekt.
> Die vielen kleinen Einstellungen bis mal alles richtig läuft, kostet viel Zeit und nerven.
> Die 2070 Super die ich habe jetzt ist eingebaut seit 6 Tagen, Treiber installiert und läuft ohne was zu machen oder zu heiß zu werden, geschweige den ominösen Hotspot im Auge zu behalten, dazu weniger Verbrauch einfach Top!
> Ich muss sagen es stimmt schon so, RTX einbauen, Treiber Installieren und Spaß haben ohne zu fummeln.
> ...



ich hatte mit meiner Navi kaum Probleme und es war ein ziemlicher Preis/Leistungsknaller

trotzdem freu ich mich schon drauf mir demnächst wieder ne Nvidia rein zu stecken


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Mai 2020)

Ace schrieb:


> Also ich bin weg von Navi, hatte jetzt 3x 5700 XT sind alle soweit gut gelaufen ohne Fehler usw. aber irgendwie hat mich der Treiber doch genervt im Endeffekt.
> Die vielen kleinen Einstellungen bis mal alles richtig läuft, kostet viel Zeit und nerven.
> Die 2070 Super die ich habe jetzt ist eingebaut seit 6 Tagen, Treiber installiert und läuft ohne was zu machen oder zu heiß zu werden, geschweige den ominösen Hotspot im Auge zu behalten, dazu weniger Verbrauch einfach Top!
> Ich muss sagen es stimmt schon so, RTX einbauen, Treiber Installieren und Spaß haben ohne zu fummeln.
> ...


Auch die 2070 würde ich optimieren [emoji1787]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (11. Mai 2020)

> ich hatte mit meiner Navi kaum Probleme und es war ein ziemlicher Preis/Leistungsknaller


Also bei mir auch. Noch nie so viel Leistung für den Preis gehabt. Und ich hab ja sogar direkt zu Release gekauft, jetzt sind die ja nochmal deutlicher günstiger. Glaube ich hab damals sogar 470€ bezahlt. Ich hatte nicht mehr oder weniger Probleme als mit all meinen anderen Grakas und das waren alles grüne Karten.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte/habe angefangen von ner Voodoo 3dfx/Voodoo 3 bis hin zu bisher 5 AMD/ATI; 6 Nvidia Karten nie irgendwelche schlimmeren Probleme  gehabt.
Einmal ist mir kurz vor ende der Gewährleistung bei einer ATI Radeon 9800XT der Lüfter gestorben und einmal habe ich bei einer ATI X850Pro das falsche BIOS rauf geflashed...

Alle AMD/NVidia Karten haben bisher immer das gemacht was sie sollten und das zufriedenstellend! Ich finde blinde Nibelungentreue zu irgendeiner Marke nicht zielführend....


----------



## RawMangoJuli (11. Mai 2020)

neue Fidelity FX Effekte


AMD GPUOpen adds new technologies to open-source FidelityFX family - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Gast1659561002 (11. Mai 2020)

hier, für die faulen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (12. Mai 2020)

Der HDR Mapper gefällt mir.


----------



## Skajaquada (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich hätte da mal ne Frage an die rx5700xt Freaks:
Ich habe seit kurzem eine zweite MSI 5700xt MECH OC verbaut und wundere mich über die Werte im Afterburner.
Die "Alte" taktet auf Werkseinstellung im Boost mit 1980 MHz, erreichte unter Luftkühlung (mittlerweile unter Wasser) 108°C T-Junction, und frisst 195 Watt.
Die "Neue" läuft Standardmäßig auf 2066 MHz, bei 93°C T-Junction und nimmt sich dann nur 185 Watt.
Ich hab aber nirgends was über verschiedene Revisionen der Karte gelesen, sind das einfach nur krasse Fertigungstoleranzen?
Die neuere hat auf jeden Fall eine bessere Performance als die Nitro+ eines Kollegen und das 60€ günstiger...


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (12. Mai 2020)

Ich denke mal da hat MSI etwas an den Kühlern geschraubt. Dazu kommt noch das du in der silicon lottery glück hattest.  Die Frage ist aber, ist der test identisch ausgeführt worden? Gleiche Bedingungen usw? Hast du noch Zugriff auf die erste Karte?


----------



## Skajaquada (12. Mai 2020)

Die Karten laufen gerade zusammen im gleichen System, daher ist es mir ja aufgefallen. Hab sie beide im Afterburner auf Werkseinstellungen gesetzt und mich dann gewundert, die sind da schon unterschiedlich. 
Ohne Tuning ist die Neue im Benchmark fast 5% schneller als die Alte, finde das ist schon ne ziemliche Toleranz.
Am Ende freut mich die gute Performance ja


----------



## TJW65 (12. Mai 2020)

Hatte mich wohl zu früh gefreut.
Ist zwar der falsche Thread hier, hatte aber gerade wieder einen unerwarteten Neustart. 
Ich bin länger als sonst ohne ausgekommen nachdem ich die Windows Game bar deaktiviert habe - fünf Tage glaube ich - aber das war eher Zufall wie es scheint.
Schade drum. 

MFG


----------



## Tolgoool (13. Mai 2020)

Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage Mädels... Ist factory coreclock was in Adrenalin stock steht ein Indikator für "guten chip"? meine erste red devil war standard auf 2031mhz 1.2v, die zweite die ich neu bekommen habe durch RMA ist auf 2100mhz bei 1.2v. ist halt schon krass 70mhz unterschied...


----------



## Skajaquada (13. Mai 2020)

Das ist genau die gleiche Symptomatik wie bei meinen MSI Mech OC. Also liegt es nicht am Hersteller, sondern an den Spezifikationen von AMD?
Meine Werte sind nahezu identisch, von wann sind deine Karten?
Wobei meine auf 2100 MHz im F@H ab und an mal eine Bad Unit produziert, aber beim Zocken ist alles gut.


----------



## openSUSE (13. Mai 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Die Karten laufen gerade zusammen im gleichen System, daher ist es mir ja aufgefallen. Hab sie beide im Afterburner auf Werkseinstellungen gesetzt und mich dann gewundert, die sind da schon unterschiedlich.
> Ohne Tuning ist die Neue im Benchmark fast 5% schneller als die Alte, finde das ist schon ne ziemliche Toleranz.
> Am Ende freut mich die gute Performance ja


Dazu hatte ich auch schon einmal was geschrieben. 
Selbst die RefKarten hatten sich default schon deutlich unterschieden,  die Toleranzen bei der Kühlermontage haben deutlich mehr einfluss auf die Leistung als die "Chipgüte".
Nach montage des Morpheus waren die Karten, die vorher noch "deutlich" auseinanderlagen, nahezu gleich.


----------



## bath92 (13. Mai 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Dazu hatte ich auch schon einmal was geschrieben.
> Selbst die RefKarten hatten sich default schon deutlich unterschieden,  die Toleranzen bei der Kühlermontage haben deutlich mehr einfluss auf die Leistung als die "Chipgüte".
> Nach montage des Morpheus waren die Karten, die vorher noch "deutlich" auseinanderlagen, nahezu gleich.



Durch den Morpheus bleibt die GPU kühler gegenüber dem Werkszustand. Dies führt zu geringeren Leckströmen und somit zu weniger Verlustleistung. Dazu kommen dann noch die generellen Schwankungen der Silicon-Lottery.

Bei Werkskühlern dürfte neben kleineren Variationen bei der Kühlermontage (Schichtdicke der WLP usw.) auch der etwas variierende Anpressdruck der Boardpartner eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielen. Deshalb kann sich durch die manuelle Montage des GPU-Kühlers auch der Abstand zwischen zwei vorher sehr unterschiedlichen GPUs reduzieren, solange das Auftragen der WLP und das Anziehen der Kühlerschrauben identisch durchgeführt wird.


----------



## openSUSE (13. Mai 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Durch den Morpheus bleibt die GPU kühler gegenüber dem Werkszustand. Dies führt zu geringeren Leckströmen und somit zu weniger Verlustleistung. Dazu kommen dann noch die generellen Schwankungen der Silicon-Lottery.
> 
> Bei Werkskühlern dürfte neben kleineren Variationen bei der Kühlermontage (Schichtdicke der WLP usw.) auch der etwas variierende Anpressdruck der Boardpartner eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielen. Deshalb kann sich durch die manuelle Montage des GPU-Kühlers auch der Abstand zwischen zwei vorher sehr unterschiedlichen GPUs reduzieren, solange das Auftragen der WLP und das Anziehen der Kühlerschrauben identisch durchgeführt wird.



Nochmal: Die Chipgüte ist nahezu irrelevant.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Mai 2020)

AMD vernichted Nvidia im CPU-Limit (Overhead unter DX12)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich forsche immer noch an den Ursachen... ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Mai 2020)

damn das sieht gut aus

vllt auch endlichmal für AMD optimiert xD

YouTube - Unreal Engine 5 Revealed! | Next-Gen Real-Time Demo Running on PlayStation 5


----------



## Gurdi (13. Mai 2020)

Die Navis sind generell stark im Bereich von Overhead, das ist auch bei ACO z.B. so und einigen anderen Titeln.


----------



## Manfred_89 (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

... ohne nun bereits 753 Seiten Forum durchlesen zu müssen. 

Heute ist die ASUS Radeon RX 5700 ROG Strix OC 8 GB GDDR6 Retail bei mir angekommen.

Vorhin hat mich Nachricht erreicht, dass Asus-Karten Mist sind und Probleme mit Kühlung haben. 

Die Karte (ASUS Radeon RX 5700 ROG Strix OC 8 GB GDDR6) hat auch gut abgeschnitten bezüglich Kühlung, laut Test PCGH.

Welche Erfahrung gibt es mit dieser Karte?


----------



## openSUSE (13. Mai 2020)

Asus AMD Karte nicht auspacken, einfach zurück senden.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (13. Mai 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ... ohne nun bereits 753 Seiten Forum durchlesen zu müssen.
> 
> ...



an sich ne super Karte

tolles PCB und Kühler

aber die scheint über die Zeit den Anpressdruck von Kühler zu GPU zu verlieren

könnte bedeuten, dass du dann basteln müsstest


vllt mal das hier kucken

YouTube - Asus Strix Fix, Another Defective Radeon RX 5700 XT


----------



## Gast1659561002 (13. Mai 2020)

.... dann doch lieber wieder zurück und auf ne PowerColor RX 5700 XT Red Devil oder Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ oder auch XFX THICC III Ultra wechseln!

edit: achso, kein XT. Na dann, hier lang:
13x RX 5700 -> Radeon RX Serie -> Grafikkarten (VGA) -> Hardware | Mindfactory.de

(aber die paar ocken zu ner XT machen den braten ehrlich gesagt auch nich wirklich fetter. )


----------



## Gurdi (13. Mai 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ... ohne nun bereits 753 Seiten Forum durchlesen zu müssen.
> 
> ...



Der Kühler ist eigentlich nicht übel, bei der Navi sollten die Probleme eigentlich auch gefixt sein mit dem Anpressdruck, wenn nicht sendet Asus nen Päckchen Ersatzschrauben bzw fixt die Karte.
In der Tat hat Asus sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert bei den AMD Karten, vor allem die TUF ist ziemlicher Müll.


----------



## Manfred_89 (13. Mai 2020)

Ich habe nun die Modell-Reihe verglichen nach 20 Seiten Forum lesen.

*betroffenen Modelle: ...
5700: 90YV0DD0-M0NA00 (Universal)

Diese kam heute bei mir an. 
Ist orginal verpackt.
Gleich zurück schicken? Ich würde sagen; ja. Oder?
Das Problem ist seit Dez. bekannt.
*


----------



## Manfred_89 (13. Mai 2020)

Zutat von BugenHagen:

 Das ist eine absolute Frechheit von ASUS! Dieser Drecksladen hat nur  einfach keine Ahnung und offenbar auch keinerlei Intention, gescheite  AMD Grakas herzustellen.
Wie mehrere Videos im Netz zeigen, hat das Problem gar nichts mit dem bloßen Anpressdruck des Kühlers an die GPU zutun.
Bei  der ROG Strix ist der Kühler schlicht und ergreifend nicht ausreichend  mit Schrauben versehen, damit dieses schwere Ding an Ort und Stelle  gehalten werden kann.
Der Kühler kippt schlicht von der gesamten  Karte weg, wenn diese klassisch hängend im System verbaut wird. Dies  betrifft dann aber gar nicht mal so stark die GPU selbst, sondern mehr  die Spannungswandler, welche dann entsprechend heiß werden.
Hier zu sehen bei 3:20 --> YouTube
Das  hat überhaupt nichts mit irgendeiner Anpressdruck Vorgabe von AMD  zutun, sondern ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Konstruktionsfehler  seitens ASUS!


----------



## Skajaquada (13. Mai 2020)

Wenn du es riskieren möchtest, bei Alternate gibt es manchmal echte Schnapper unter den Rückläufern im Outlet.
Da sind manche XT günstiger als die "Normalen".

Ich hab damit bisher immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht und das meiste Zubehör brauche ich eh nicht


----------



## Manfred_89 (13. Mai 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Wenn du es riskieren möchtest, bei Alternate gibt es manchmal echte Schnapper unter den Rückläufern im Outlet.
> Da sind manche XT günstiger als die "Normalen".
> 
> Ich hab damit bisher immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht und das meiste Zubehör brauche ich eh nicht




wen meinst du?


----------



## DaHell63 (13. Mai 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Zutat von BugenHagen:


Wer oder was ist BugenHagen?


----------



## Manfred_89 (13. Mai 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist BugenHagen?



Radeon RX 5700 (XT) mit Hitzeproblemen: Asus gibt AMD die Schuld

in den Kommentaren


----------



## Manfred_89 (14. Mai 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun die Modell-Reihe verglichen nach 20 Seiten Forum lesen.
> 
> *betroffenen Modelle: ...
> 5700: 90YV0DD0-M0NA00 (Universal)
> ...



ASUS Radeon RX 5700 ROG Strix OC 8 GB GDDR6 wird zurück geschickt.

Ich habe nun folgende 2 Karten in die engere Auswahl genommen. Welche ist eher zu empfehlen?
  Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5700 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, lite retail
  oder
  MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Mai 2020)

die MSI natürlich

günstiger und wesentlich besser


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Mai 2020)

Biste dir da sicher? Ich tät die Sapphire nehmen!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Mai 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Biste dir da sicher? Ich tät die Sapphire nehmen!



ich schätze mal du verwechselst die Puls mit der Nitro+?


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Mai 2020)

Nein. Sonst hätte ich ja nicht gefragt. ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (14. Mai 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> Nein. Sonst hätte ich ja nicht gefragt. ^^



dann versteh ich net wie du die Puls empfehlen kannst

die MSI is leiser, kühler und günstiger


----------



## Gast1659561002 (14. Mai 2020)

Wenn das so ist, ist doch alles gut. Schaue mir die MSI-Sachen nur selten an, da ich die optisch meistens einfach nur bescheiden finde. Klar, das sollte zwar kein Kriterium sein, ist es aber mitunter eben doch.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. Mai 2020)

Die besten Customs sind folgende:

Sapphire Nitro+ (Egal ob SE oder nicht)
Powercooler Red Devil
MSI Gaming X
XFX Thicc 3 Ultra
gigabyte rx 5700 xt aorus


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Mai 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> ASUS Radeon RX 5700 ROG Strix OC 8 GB GDDR6 wird zurück geschickt.
> 
> Ich habe nun folgende 2 Karten in die engere Auswahl genommen. Welche ist eher zu empfehlen?
> Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5700 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, lite retail
> ...



Gute Entscheidung. Asus produziert hier, wie immer, nur Müll bei AMD. Ich wär ja dafür, dass sie es einfach sein lassen sollten. Asus zielt doch nur darauf ab mit endlosem Marketing, Werbung, ihrer großen Reichweite und Optik ahnungslose Kunden abzuziehen indem sie schlechte Karten für völlig übertriebene Preise anbieten. Dabei sind die Strategien teilweise echt nicht mehr normal, was die hier teilweise in Bezug auf Navi schon für Werbe Strategien abgezogen haben ist lächerlich. Ich sag nur extra eingerichtete Landing Pages bei denen bewusst gegen die Konkurrenz geschossen wird mit auch noch falschen Behauptungen oder irgendwelchen aus der Luft gegriffenen Diagrammen die nicht mal richtig beschriftet sind. Selbst wenn die Karten gut und günstig wären, was sie BEIDES nicht sind würde ich keine Asus Karte mehr kaufen. Unglaublich, ehrlich. Ich hoffe mit dem Navi Spektakel verlieren genug AMD Kunden Interesse an Asus, sodass sie sich in Zukunft einfach auf Nvidia beschränken, da haben sich nämlich 2 Unternehmen der selben Sorte gefunden, passt perfekt zusammen und ich kauf von beiden nichts mehr 

Aber zu deinem Kauf, meiner Meinung nach:
Nitro+ = Red Devil > Gaming X > Thicc 3 > Pulse
Wenn die Gaming X gerad günstig ist, nimm die.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Mai 2020)

Das traurige daran ist, die Karten sind eigentlich sehr gut.  Habe für einen "Nur Asus!" Fan mal eine Strix RX 5700 XT gepimpt, ich habe noch nie niedrigerer Temps bei einer Luftgekühlten RX 5700XT gesehen.
Es kann aber nicht sein, dass ein User daran rumbasteln muss. Auch hätte Asus alle Karten zurückziehen müssen, dies ist ja offensichtlich nicht geschehen.


----------



## Manfred_89 (14. Mai 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Zitat von BugenHagen in den Kommentaren Radeon RX 5700 (XT) mit Hitzeproblemen: Asus gibt AMD die Schuld
> 
> Das ist eine absolute Frechheit von ASUS! Dieser Drecksladen hat nur  einfach keine Ahnung und offenbar auch keinerlei Intention, gescheite  AMD Grakas herzustellen.
> Wie mehrere Videos im Netz zeigen, hat das Problem gar nichts mit dem bloßen Anpressdruck des Kühlers an die GPU zutun.
> ...



Ich denke, auch der Beitrag von BugenHagen beschreibt es ziemlich gut.


----------



## Manfred_89 (14. Mai 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Das traurige daran ist, die Karten sind eigentlich sehr gut.  Habe für einen "Nur Asus!" Fan mal eine Strix RX 5700 XT gepimpt, ich habe noch nie niedrigerer Temps bei einer Luftgekühlten RX 5700XT gesehen.
> Es kann aber nicht sein, dass ein User daran rumbasteln muss. Auch hätte Asus alle Karten zurückziehen müssen, dies ist ja offensichtlich nicht geschehen.



Ja, richtig im PCGH-Test hat die Karte auch ziemlich gut abgeschnitten bezüglich Kühlung als auch Lautstärke.

Problem ist aber: der Kühler fällt nach einer Zeit ab siehe Zitat (oben), und verursacht wahrscheinlich sogar Schäden.

Es kann und darf nicht sein, wie auch du schon schreibt, dass z. B. ich gestern noch eine alte Karte erhalten habe. Es ist Mitte Mai.
ASUS hat die Karten so wie es aussieht nicht zurück gerufen!


----------



## Manfred_89 (14. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Die besten Customs sind folgende:
> 
> Sapphire Nitro+ (Egal ob SE oder nicht)
> Powercooler Red Devil
> ...



Ok. ich habe nun 4 IKarten in der engeren Auswahl:

Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5700 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, lite retail 
  Gigabyte Aorus Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G, 8GB GDDR6, 3x HDMI, 3x DP
MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP
  PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 Red Devil, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP


----------



## openSUSE (14. Mai 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Es kann und darf nicht sein, wie auch du schon schreibt, dass z. B. ich gestern noch eine alte Karte erhalten habe. Es ist Mitte Mai.
> ASUS hat die Karten so wie es aussieht nicht zurück gerufen!


Naja, vielleicht wurde sie ja schon "gefixt" nur sollte dann eben auch ein Aufkleber bzw Kennzeichnung darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Manfred_89 (14. Mai 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht wurde sie ja schon "gefixt" nur sollte dann eben auch ein Aufkleber bzw Kennzeichnung darauf hinweisen.



An sich richtig.
Es ist zwar ein Aufkleber drauf:

ROG-STRIX-RX5700-O8G-GAMING
Part No.: 90YV0DD0-MONA00
Serial No.: K9C0YZ066224GL9
Check Number 8CJ6

Doch es ist nicht ersichtlich, kein Hinweis, das die Karte gefixt wurde.

Ich muss dann davon ausgehen, dass sich an dieser Karte nichts geändert hat.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. Mai 2020)

Naja man darf nicht vergessen, dass 90% des gemeinen Pöbels da draußen, einfach ne Grafikkarte kauft, die aufs Mainboard schnallt und los daddelt. Die schauen weder auf irgendwelche Monitoring tools, noch verbringen Sie ihre Zeit "Hardware Unboxed" zu schauen... Wenn die Karte etwas lauter ist, naja dann wird eben der Sound lauter gedreht.
Wenn Die Karte aufgrund eines Designmangels dann nur 4 Jahre anstatt 7 hält, ist das auch scheiß egal. Papi wird schon ne neue kaufen.... Ist zwar jetzt viel Stammtisch, aber im Kern sind wir hier im Forum doch ne Randerscheinung. Wenn ich QM Manager bei ASUS wäre, wird ichs genauso machen. Die Marge ist eh nicht besonders groß in dem Geschäft...


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Naja man darf nicht vergessen, dass 90% des gemeinen Pöbels da draußen, einfach ne Grafikkarte kauft, die aufs Mainboard schnallt und los daddelt. Die schauen weder auf irgendwelche Monitoring tools, noch verbringen Sie ihre Zeit "Hardware Unboxed" zu schauen... Wenn die Karte etwas lauter ist, naja dann wird eben der Sound lauter gedreht.
> Wenn Die Karte aufgrund eines Designmangels dann nur 4 Jahre anstatt 7 hält, ist das auch scheiß egal. Papi wird schon ne neue kaufen.... Ist zwar jetzt viel Stammtisch, aber im Kern sind wir hier im Forum doch ne Randerscheinung. Wenn ich QM Manager bei ASUS wäre, wird ichs genauso machen. Die Marge ist eh nicht besonders groß in dem Geschäft...


Und genau das ist ja das Problem. Trotz ihrer Karten und trotz ihrer umstrittenen Marketing Strategie werden sie ihr Zeug weiterhin los und unwissende Kunden schieben ihnen weiterhin ihr Geld in den.... Mich stört sowas einfach. Ich weiß das ich dagegen nix machen kann, aber wenn ich auch nur einen einzigen Kunden mit meinen Beiträgen im Forum davon abhalte Schrott zu kaufen oder mal Markenbevorzugung zu überdenken, dann hat es sich gelohnt. Ist natürlich schade das es nur einen winzigen Prozentsatz hier ausmacht, aber immer noch besser als 0%. 

Mittlerweile arbeite ich wieder in meinem alten Job bei DHL und es ist unfassbar wie viele Laptops und PCs da zur Zeit über den Tisch gehen, weil die Leute alle Home Office betreiben und vermutlich ihre 10 Jahre alte Kiste nicht mal mehr Microsoft Teams öffnen kann. Was da für ein unfassbarer Müll konfiguriert wird und bestellt wird da streuben sich mir die Haare, wirklich. Ich kann die Bestellungen ja einsehen, sowohl von Firmen aka MM/Saturn als auch Endkunden. Und dann werd ich nur noch mehr motiviert so viele Leute wie ich nur kann davon zu überzeugen sich besser/anders zu informieren.

Edit: Vielleicht sollte ich demnächst heimlich an Kartons die versendet werden bei uns einen Zettel hängen mit "bevor sie das Zeug verwenden, informieren sie sich doch mal bei PCGHX"


----------



## Elistaer (14. Mai 2020)

@Manfred_89 

Die PowerColor Red Devil habe ich fast 1 Jahr und konnte noch nichts negatives feststellen. Relativ leise außer bei meiner Lüfter Kurve da lasse ich auf fast 80% Drehen wenn die 80° erreicht werden. 

Mir gefällt sie auch vom Design her sehr gut.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sirthegoat (14. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Naja man darf nicht vergessen, dass 90% des gemeinen Pöbels da draußen, einfach ne Grafikkarte kauft, die aufs Mainboard schnallt und los daddelt. Die schauen weder auf irgendwelche Monitoring tools, noch verbringen Sie ihre Zeit "Hardware Unboxed" zu schauen... Wenn die Karte etwas lauter ist, naja dann wird eben der Sound lauter gedreht.
> Wenn Die Karte aufgrund eines Designmangels dann nur 4 Jahre anstatt 7 hält, ist das auch scheiß egal. Papi wird schon ne neue kaufen.... .



Naja alle die sich mit Hardware nicht sonderlich beschäftigen jetzt als Kinder abzustempeln die von ihren Eltern das Geld für neue Hardware bekommen finde ich jetzt schon etwas fraglich. Viele Erwachsene haben schlicht auch einfach keine Lust sich groß mit Hardware auseinander zu setzen, haben andere Hobbys, haben wenig zeit nach der Arbeit und evtl. noch Kind daheim, da ist man froh wenn das Spiel vernünftig läuft und gut ist es dann auch. Aber ja wir sind eine Randerscheinung und für den Markt völlig unwichtig.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (14. Mai 2020)

Ich sagte ja... Stammtisch.... bitte nicht so ernst nehmen. Ich habe bewusst übertrieben.


----------



## FlexRX (14. Mai 2020)

Und die taichi ist nicht so oder


----------



## FlexRX (14. Mai 2020)

Wollte fragen wie die taichi so ist


----------



## Skajaquada (15. Mai 2020)

Hab ich keine Erfahrungen mit, müsste auch Onkel Google bemühen und mich auf andere Tests beziehen.


----------



## Komolze (15. Mai 2020)

Dir Tachi sollte nicht an die oberen 3 bis 4 rankommen lautstärketechnisch. Optisch ist sie sowieso die hässlichste Custom mMn


----------



## Einbecker41 (15. Mai 2020)

FlexRX schrieb:


> Wollte fragen wie die taichi so ist



ASRock Radeon RX 5700 XT Taichi X OC+ im Test: Die schoenste und schnellste - Hardwareluxx

Test schon gelesen? Ich find die Karte nicht schlecht. Optisch nach der Nitro+ die Schönste. Mit Uv lässt sich wohl noch einiges an Takt herausholen, sowie Lautstärke reduzieren. Meine Nitro+ macht ingame durch uv mit Takt oc bis 2030mhz und bleibt dabei relativ leise, also mir gefällt die Taichi.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Mai 2020)

da wir seit Gestern wissen, dass KittyCorgi wohl recht gute Quellen hat wird dieser Tweet wieder wesentlich interessanter

https://twitter.com/KkatCorgi/status/1218933107052531712


jezz müsste nur noch das mit den 24GB HBM2e stimmen xD


----------



## Einbecker41 (15. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> da wir seit Gestern wissen, dass KittyCorgi wohl recht gute Quellen hat wird dieser Tweet wieder wesentlich interessanter
> 
> https://twitter.com/KkatCorgi/status/1218933107052531712
> 
> ...



Inwiefern? habe von dem noch nie was gehört. HBM im Consumer mit sicherheit nicht. Da kannste mit sicherheit von Gddr6 ausgehen, Prosumer und Workstation Karten werden dann mit Sicherheit wieder HBM draufgeschnallt bekommen. HBM für Gamerkarten definitiv nicht, da das ganze sonst wieder zu teuer wird, siehe Fury damals mit 4Gb für über schlappe 700Euro


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Mai 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Inwiefern? habe von dem noch nie was gehört.



der hat schon vor 3 Monaten die korrekte Die Size für den GA100 getwittert



Einbecker41 schrieb:


> HBM im Consumer mit sicherheit nicht. ... HBM für Gamerkarten definitiv nicht, da das ganze sonst wieder zu teuer wird, siehe Fury damals mit 4Gb für über schlappe 700Euro



vor nem Jahr gabs 16GB HBM2 für 700€

und ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass Big Navi 1000€+ kosten wird

was Nvidia kann kann AMD auch, vorallem wenn sie sich die Performance Krone holen sollten


könnte ja auch echt schnucklig aussehen


----------



## DARPA (15. Mai 2020)

Für 80+ CUs erwarte ich nix anderes als HBM, damit die Performance auch gut skaliert. 

Fürs passende Produkt ist HBM ne attraktive Alternative. AMD und die supply chain haben inzwischen auch die Erfahrung. Das Package bei V20 sind richtig nice aus.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2020)

Zumal sowohl die Boardpartner wie auch die Gpu Hersteller nicht so richtig glücklich sind mit Gddr6


----------



## Einbecker41 (15. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Zumal sowohl die Boardpartner wie auch die Gpu Hersteller nicht so richtig glücklich sind mit Gddr6



Warum sind die über Gddr6 nicht glücklich? Billiger als HBM und in der Transferrate ist Gddr6 auch nicht schlecht. Die 2080TI hat bei Release ja locker 1300Flocken gekostet.
Was soll dann big Navi kosten mit den Supergünstigen Hbm 1600 + ?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Mai 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Warum sind die über Gddr6 nicht glücklich? Billiger als HBM und in der Transferrate ist Gddr6 auch nicht schlecht. Die 2080TI hat bei Release ja locker 1300Flocken gekostet.
> Was soll dann big Navi kosten mit den Supergünstigen Hbm 1600 + ?



das Preis liegt aber nicht an den mickrigen 11 GDDR6 Chips

Grakas mit 8 GDDR6 Chips gibts ab 300€


----------



## Einbecker41 (15. Mai 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> das Preis liegt aber nicht an den mickrigen 11 GDDR6 Chips
> 
> Grakas mit 8 GDDR6 Chips gibts ab 300€



Ja natürlich Gddr6 ist ja billiger als HBM, trotzdem Spielt der Speicher auch eine Rolle, Sonst würden die Hersteller ja nicht so geizen mit VRam. Ob Amd zumindest exakt bei der 3080TI landen wird bei der Performance daran glaube ich nicht. Nvidia hat ja einiges an Vorsprung was aufgeholt werden muss. Ich persönlich gehe eher richtung 3080, daher wird der Preis so bei ca 900Euro landen. So jetzt schmeiss ich meine Glaskugel vom schoß, mird jetzt ganz schön heiss vom drauf rumrubbeln.


----------



## Einbecker41 (15. Mai 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry aber wieso postest du eigentlich immer irgendwelche Quellen die kein A.. kennt und wieso immer wieder so Traumtänzer Quellen? Warum sollte AMD 24GB auf den Markt klopfen wenn sie noch nicht mal die Karte von NV kennen? Die werden sich nicht ans Bein pinkeln und ihr ganzes Pulver verschießen wenn man dafür noch Jahre zu Verfügung haben kann?



Davon ab das HBM zum jetzigenZeitpunkt für Gamerkarten immer noch sinnlos ist. Und ja wenn man die Vergangenheit liest was da alles für Irgendwelche Leaker und Youtuber so angeblich seriöse Quellen hatten und was am ende davon übrig geblieben ist. Ist und bleibt alles bis zum NDA reine Spekulation.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Mai 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Warum sollte AMD 24GB auf den Markt klopfen wenn sie noch nicht mal die Karte von NV kennen? Die werden sich nicht ans Bein pinkeln und ihr ganzes Pulver verschießen wenn man dafür noch Jahre zu Verfügung haben kann?



Warum sollte AMD nen 16 Kerner rausbringen obwohl die Konkurrenz nur 8 Kerne hat?

Damit würden sie sich ja selbst ans Bein pissen!


Ganz einfach um mal das Halo Produkt zu haben und Mindshare zu generieren.




hks1981 schrieb:


> Sorry aber wieso postest du eigentlich immer irgendwelche Quellen die kein A.. kennt und wieso immer wieder so Traumtänzer Quellen?



Weil ich gern spekuliere.

Wenns dir nich gefällt setz mich halt auf die Igno.


----------



## Gurdi (15. Mai 2020)

Ich finde seine Beiträge eigetlich immer super, da er gerne mal was von Videocardz oder von Twitter raus kramt was ich selbst nicht konsultiere. Von daher doch absolut legitim das hier in die Runde als Diskussionsbasis zu schmeißen.


> Warum sind die über Gddr6 nicht glücklich?


Der Kühlaufwand via zusätzlichem Frame ist für die Bordpartner lästig, ******* zu produzieren und oft ein Schwachpunkt in der Kühlung wegen der schwierigen Anbindung an den Kühlblock.
Hinzu kommen die Ausfallraten von GDDR6 die nicht gerade prickelnd sein dürfte,sowohl die Navis wie auch die Turings hatten da zu Beginn so Ihre Probleme mit.

Die GPU Hersteller haben das Problem das der Speicher meist genau zwischen der GPU Power Versorgung liegt und damit einen tollen HotSpot generiert.


----------



## Einbecker41 (16. Mai 2020)

Lieber nehmen die Hersteller das Problem in kauf, anstatt HBM zu verbauen. Das hat wohl sein Grund aus Kostensicht. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn jemand über neue Hardware spekuliert. Aber CPus mit Grafikkarten zu vergleichen um daraus schlüsse auf HBM zu beziehen ist aber mehr als abstuhs.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Mai 2020)

Finde auch, dass Mango geteert und gefedert gehört, wenn er Leaks und Spekulatius postet. Zum Teufel damit. Dabei geht's hier immer nur um knallharte Fakten und objektive Analysen. Keiner interessiert sich für Leistungsmerkmale von Hardware, bevor es nicht seriöse Tests dazu gibt und selbst dann muss das erstmal kritisch geprüft werden. Wir praktizieren hier ausschließlich deutsche Präzision und Gründlichkeit. Wertarbeit seit 1998.  Punkt!!!!111

Hinweis: Das war Sarkasmus. ^^


----------



## gaussmath (16. Mai 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht aber warum gehts bei Mango durch aber bei Atir nicht? Dann sind es halt Sympathien die hier greifen und entweder man akzeptiert alle Ansichten oder keine. Und Leaks sind genau was? Nichts anderes wie tratsch und klatsch und treffen zu 99% nie zu. Sorry aber mich wundert es dann nicht wenn die Enttäuschung groß ist wenn in den Leaks XYZ gepostet wird und dann die Wahrheit ganz anders aussieht.



Ich sag' jetzt mal ganz direkt zu dir: Das ist Bullshit, hks1981. Gleichzeitig entschuldige ich mich auch dafür.  Mango ist einfach technikbegeistert wie bolle und freut sich über etwaige Hinweise auf zukünftige Leistungsmerkmale der Hardware.


----------



## bath92 (16. Mai 2020)

@gaussmath: Sarkasmus wird im Internet aufgrund der fehlenden Mimik und Gestik oft nicht verstanden bzw. sogar missverstanden. Also Vorsicht damit. 

@Rest: Versteh die künstliche Aufregung mancher hier überhaupt nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Mai 2020)

@hks: Wie gesagt, kannst Mango ja gerne auf Ignore packen, wenn dir das gegen den Strich geht. 

Mal was anderes, ich habe Freezes in GRB mit der Pulse. Irgendwelche Tipps? Das Spiel friert ein, aber Windows bleibt voll bedienbar.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Mai 2020)

Ich denke es geht dabei primär darum um einen Sache zu debattieren wie wahrscheinlich das ist oder nicht, nicht darum ob die Quelle am Ende des Tages glaubhaft oder die Aussage in dem Post korrekt ist.


----------



## Einbecker41 (16. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht dabei primär darum um einen Sache zu debattieren wie wahrscheinlich das ist oder nicht, nicht darum ob die Quelle am Ende des Tages glaubhaft oder die Aussage in dem Post korrekt ist.



Dachte das ist ein Navi hilfetrhead wo sich Naviuser  gegnseitig helfen und erfahrungen austauschen. Wer wahrsagen und spekulieren möchte, kann das doch in den haufen spekulationsthreads die draussen massenweise im Web existieren doch machen und nicht dieses schöne Forum mit sowas vollschütten. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Mai 2020)

Kann man natürlich so sehen, ich halte es aber für legitim da es ja um den Nachfolger dazu geht.


----------



## Einbecker41 (16. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @hks: Wie gesagt, kannst Mango ja gerne auf Ignore packen, wenn dir das gegen den Strich geht.
> 
> Mal was anderes, ich habe Freezes in GRB mit der Pulse. Irgendwelche Tipps? Das Spiel friert ein, aber Windows bleibt voll bedienbar.


Hast Du mal versucht die Spannung in den mitleren States etwas anzuheben. Hört sich nach etwas zuwenig spannung an. Hatte sowas mal bei meiner alten V56 Strixx, habe ich erst wegbekommen als ich die mitlere Spannung angehoben habe. Mit der Nitro+ hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Hatte irgendwo auch sowas bei Navi mal gelesen. Welchen Treiber hast Du?  Andere Frage noch, wie sieht es mitlerweile mit der Lüftersteuerung im Treiber aus und den Oc Einstellungen, gibt es dort immer noch probleme, das die Werte nach dem Start nicht immer übernommen werden oder zurückesetzt. Bei mir hatte damals auch das deaktivieren des Windows schnellstart nicht geholfen. Und bei manueller Lüfterkurve im Adrenalin ging der Zero fan mode nie. Hat sich das mitlerweile geändert und funktioniert? Bin deshalb immer noch zum AB ausgewichen. Hatte das ne weile nicht mehr weiter verfolgt.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, ich habe Freezes in GRB mit der Pulse. Irgendwelche Tipps? Das Spiel friert ein, aber Windows bleibt voll bedienbar.



Nur in GRB?
Wenn ja, vielleicht ist im Treiber ein Profil für das Spiel hinterlegt in dem Anti-Lag oder Enhanced-Sync aktiv ist? 

Ansonsten, für den Fall dass du das beobachten kannst:  
Wenn der Takt oben bleibt und die Auslastung einknickt, dann kann's helfen ULPS und das PCIe-Powersaving zu deaktivieren. 
Wenn die Auslastung oben bleibt und der Takt einknickt, dann würd ich mal das PWL auf Anschlag stellen und die Taktkurve im Treiber so trimmen, dass der "Idle-Takt" auf ~18XXMHz liegt. 



Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Dachte das ist ein Navi hilfetrhead wo sich Naviuser  gegnseitig helfen und erfahrungen austauschen. Wer wahrsagen und spekulieren möchte, kann das doch in den haufen spekulationsthreads die draussen massenweise im Web existieren doch machen und nicht dieses schöne Forum mit sowas vollschütten. Nichts für ungut.



Bei mir steht da "Navi-Laberthread". 
Meines Erachtens ist's schon ok mal bissl Spekulatius hier zu lassen. 
Es gab hier auch schon "Small-Talk"-Einlagen oder Diskussionen wo's überhaupt nicht um Navi/AMD gegangen ist und das war auch kein Problem.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (16. Mai 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, lass Mango doch sein Spekulatius hier posten.... alles immer noch angenehmer, als diese "Einzeller" die hier immer mal wieder auftauchen und Streit suchen.... außerdem passt es gewissermaßen doch zum Thema.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Mai 2020)

Kämpfe seit Tagen wieder mit Rucklern, fühlt sich an wie Nachladeruckler.
Beispiel: Ich stehe still und zieh mein Fadenkreuz schnell von links nach rechts. Die Bewegung ist an einer Stelle abgehackt, nicht flüssig. Das passiert ständig und diesmal kann ich nicht sagen, dass es an CoD liegt, weil das in jedem Game gerade passiert. Es können auch keine Nachladeruckler sein, weil das selbst auftritt wenn ich bei Hearthstone Karten verschiebe und das Spiel frisst ungefähr so viel Leistung wie Minesweeper. 

Jemand ne Idee? Treiber immer noch 20.2.2, ich verändere rein gar nichts.


----------



## Gurdi (16. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kämpfe seit Tagen wieder mit Rucklern, fühlt sich an wie Nachladeruckler.
> Beispiel: Ich stehe still und zieh mein Fadenkreuz schnell von links nach rechts. Die Bewegung ist an einer Stelle abgehackt, nicht flüssig. Das passiert ständig und diesmal kann ich nicht sagen, dass es an CoD liegt, weil das in jedem Game gerade passiert. Es können auch keine Nachladeruckler sein, weil das selbst auftritt wenn ich bei Hearthstone Karten verschiebe und das Spiel frisst ungefähr so viel Leistung wie Minesweeper.
> 
> Jemand ne Idee? Treiber immer noch 20.2.2, ich verändere rein gar nichts.



Noch nie gehabt sowas. Bin überfragt, könnte vielleicht was mit Energieeinstellungen zu tun haben.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (16. Mai 2020)

hks1981 schrieb:


> Fühle mich ein wenig angetriggert meinst du da mich?



Nein.


----------



## defender2409 (16. Mai 2020)

Hallo in die Runde bin heute zufällig an eine RX5700Xt  Thicc3 gekommen  , der erwachsene Sohn meiner Freundin hatte sie seit Ende letzten Jahres und  er spielt  viel Monster Hunter World  und er konnte  keine 5 Min. spielen dann stürzte das Spiel ab  auch GTA  und  andere Spiele  liefen  nicht  . Wir haben dann heute  unsere Karten getauscht  er bekam meine GTX 1080  und ich seine Rx 5700 xt . Scheint wohl ne inkompatibilität der gesammten Hardware gewesen sein . Aber so habe ich nun ne Navi  10.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Mai 2020)

@gaussmath & davidwigald11

Ich wollte grad noch 'ne gemütliche Runde zocken und hatte in sämtlichen Spielen richtig üble Ruckler drinnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir war aber die Win10 Foto-Applikation der Übeltäter: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte die seit 08:00 offen, mit der Zeit belegt der Schmarrn immer mehr RAM wobei das relativ langsam klettert. 
Das System spackt auch am Desktop rum wenn die offen ist, mir ist das vorhin erst aufgefallen weil ich die ganze Zeit über sonst nichts mit dem Rechner gemacht hab. 
Schätz also, dass MS wieder mal irgendwas mit einem Update zerschossen hat...

Vielleicht habt ihr die ja auch offen? Wenn ich's zumache läuft alles butterweich, so wie's halt sein soll. ^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Mai 2020)

@*Da_Obst*
                    Danke dir ich werde mal den Task Manager offen lassen beim zocken nächstes mal! Bin mir aber eigentlich recht sicher, dass der Ram unmöglich voll sein kann, ich hab schließlich 32GB.
Die Windows Foto App war btw. schon vorher völliger Müll. Ich hab damit ne zeitlang ein paar Urlaubsfotos zusammen geschnitten als ich noch kein richtiges Schnittprogramm besaß. Die App steckt nicht nur voller Bugs, sondern belegt tatsächlich je länger sie offen ist kontinuierlich immer mehr Ram, ich hab teilweise über 10GB gesehen für eine Foto App!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Sieht aber alles normal aus bei mir...

@*Gurdi*
Ich versuche auch morgen mal das ganze aufzuzeichnen. Mit Monitoring an. Evtl mal den Afterburner Benchmark mitlaufen lassen, die AVG FPS müssten ja nach unten gegangen sein. 
Da ich ja jetzt auch 3DMark besitze, welcher Benchmark zeigt mir denn ein Diagramm mit meinem FPS Verlauf? Wenn das Problem der Ruckler bisher in jedem Game auftritt, dürfte es ja auch im Benchmark auftreten vermute ich und damit auch in einer Kurve sichtbar sein oder?


----------



## Gurdi (17. Mai 2020)

defender2409 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde bin heute zufällig an eine RX5700Xt  Thicc3 gekommen  , der erwachsene Sohn meiner Freundin hatte sie seit Ende letzten Jahres und  er spielt  viel Monster Hunter World  und er konnte  keine 5 Min. spielen dann stürzte das Spiel ab  auch GTA  und  andere Spiele  liefen  nicht  . Wir haben dann heute  unsere Karten getauscht  er bekam meine GTX 1080  und ich seine Rx 5700 xt . Scheint wohl ne inkompatibilität der gesammten Hardware gewesen sein . Aber so habe ich nun ne Navi  10.



Willkommen bei der Navi Truppe 

@David:Eine Skala sowie die Avg.Fps zeigt jeder Benchmark vom 3D Mark im Anschluss.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Mai 2020)

So hab mal Time Spy durchlaufen lassen. Das erste was ich mich frage, basiert der Benchmark auf irgendeinem Game?  Die Demo sah ja mal wirklich abgefahren aus, so ein Game würd ich gerne zocken 
Naja hier das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann mit dem Score nicht wirklich was anfangen, weil ich bisher nur SP4k genutzt habe. Liegt das so im Normalbereich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die FPS Kurve ist leider wenig auffällig. Klar sind die FPS jetzt nicht konstant aber ich sehe keine auffälligen Spikes und auch beim Zuschauen hab ich keine Ruckler bemerkt wie ich sie beim Zocken spüre... 
Das gibts doch nicht, Benchmarks laufen, Games nicht


----------



## Gurdi (17. Mai 2020)

Das ist ein normnaler Wert den du da erreicht hast, eine Referenzkarte erreicht in der Regel so 8600-8800


----------



## gaussmath (18. Mai 2020)

Die Instabilität bei GRB kam übrigens vom Speicher. Das Game verzeiht nicht 1% VRAM OC. Wie kann eine Komponente bloß so auf Kante genäht laufen? Finde ich erstaunlich.


----------



## Einbecker41 (18. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Die Instabilität bei GRB kam übrigens vom Speicher. Das Game verzeiht nicht 1% VRAM OC. Wie kann eine Komponente bloß so auf Kante genäht laufen? Finde ich erstaunlich.



Hatte dasselbe mal mit einer Gtx 580 und BF3 sobald ich den Chiptakt auch nur 1mhz angehoben habe crash to Desktop. Wenn alle anderen Sachen fehlerfrei laufen würde ich das nicht an der Karte festmachen


----------



## Gurdi (18. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Die Instabilität bei GRB kam übrigens vom Speicher. Das Game verzeiht nicht 1% VRAM OC. Wie kann eine Komponente bloß so auf Kante genäht laufen? Finde ich erstaunlich.



Beim übertakten bringst du damit wahrscheinlich den Abitrator bzw den Speichercontroller damit aus der Fassung. Das Problem hab ich bei hohem Takt auch, jetzt nicht wegen ein paar Mhz aber hoer Ram Takt und sehr hoher Core überfordern die Karte ab einem gewissen Punkt zunehmend.

Der Speichercontroller ist auch der Pferdefuß bei Navi.


----------



## LordEliteX (18. Mai 2020)

Hier gabs doch auch welche die Probleme mit Warzone haben. 
Hat da jemand ne Lösung gefunden? 

Gefühlt kommt jeden Tag nen Patch aber die miesen Ruckler bleiben.. 
Sonst fliegt das Game von der Platte.


----------



## IDome (18. Mai 2020)

Die Probleme mit Warzone kann ich bestätigen. Mein 5700xt UV Profil läuft bombenstabil (2000/1800@1,081v). In Warzone bekomme ich jedoch unregelmäßig Blackscreens.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Mai 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Hier gabs doch auch welche die Probleme mit Warzone haben.
> Hat da jemand ne Lösung gefunden?
> 
> Gefühlt kommt jeden Tag nen Patch aber die miesen Ruckler bleiben..
> Sonst fliegt das Game von der Platte.



Warzone lief, läuft und (wie ich vermute) wird auch immer besch*ssen laufen. Ich denke die Entwickler geben nix mehr darauf das Game zu fixen, in ein paar Monaten kommt schon das nächste CoD. Da wird jetzt keine riesen Arbeit mehr rein gesteckt, die Probleme auf dem PC existieren seit Release und es hat sich nichts getan. Jetz wird in den letzten Monaten nicht plötzlich wer weiß was passieren.

Sei es Blackscreens, Mikroruckler oder seit neuestem auf allen Turing Karten merkwürdige schwarz weiße Bildfehler beim aimen die den halben Bildschirm verdecken. Vermehrt auf Reddit gesehen, konnten bisher aber nur Turing User bestätigen. Naja, das Game läuft auf fast keinem PC einwandfrei.


----------



## Belo79 (19. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich im Treiber und im Spiel V-Sync einschalte und die FPS kurz unter HZ des Monitors feststelle, läuft es ganz manierlich. Ab und zu habe ich im Spiel kleine Glitches, kleine aufblitzende schwarze streifen. Habe mir auf Twitch ein bisschen das Gameplay anderer angeschaut, dort kommen die auch ab und zu vor, daher wird es wohl normal sein. 

Richtig übel war es bei der vorherigen Vega 64, das Scope der Waffen war total verhunzt und verpixelt, man konnte nur Waffen mit Visier spielen, ansonsten hat man nicht gesehen wo man hinzielt.


----------



## gaussmath (19. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Der Speichercontroller ist auch der Pferdefuß bei Navi.



Es ist ein Jammertal, Gurdi. OC-Potential wie ein Toastbrot. Ich hoffe, dass AMD wieder auf HBM geht. Da konnte man wenigstens noch 15-20% Takt oben drauf packen...


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Es ist ein Jammertal, Gurdi. OC-Potential wie ein Toastbrot. Ich hoffe, dass AMD wieder auf HBM geht. Da konnte man wenigstens noch 15-20% Takt oben drauf packen...



Deswegen hab ich auch die non XT, da geht wenigstens was. Mein Speicher macht immerhin 935 mit.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (19. Mai 2020)

Was habt ihr denn alle von dem mem. Oc? Die 2 % die durch den besseren Durchsatz entstehen ist zu vernachlässigen. Im Gegenzug steigt die Ausfallrate der sehr empfindlichen Chips....


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. Mai 2020)

Gddr6 läuft eh schon relativ am max, rausholen kann man da eh nicht mehr viel. Zumindest bei der XT, und ja gibt man den Kunden eine von haus optimierte Graka in die Hand ist das auch verkehrt weil man nicht dran rumspielen kann.


----------



## blautemple (19. Mai 2020)

Die Chips können schon mehr. Sieht man ja bei Nvidia, aber all zu viel Performance holt man da eh nicht raus. Die Karten hängen ja eh nicht in Bandbreitenlimit.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Chips können schon mehr. Sieht man ja bei Nvidia, aber all zu viel Performance holt man da eh nicht raus. Die Karten hängen ja eh nicht in Bandbreitenlimit.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Die Chips für die Nvidia Karten haben 16Gbts und die Chips für AMD haben 14Gbts soviel ich weis. Was ist da der Unterschied, schlechtere Chips können es ja nicht sein.


----------



## blautemple (19. Mai 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Die Chips für die Nvidia Karten haben 16Gbts und die Chips für AMD haben 14Gbts soviel ich weis. Was ist da der Unterschied, schlechtere Chips können es ja nicht sein.



Nur die 2080 Super hat schnelleren Speicher. Die anderen Karten haben auch „nur“ 14Gbps Speicher. Warum der aber bei Nvidia besser geht weiß ich auch nicht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Einbecker41 (19. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nur die 2080 Super hat schnelleren Speicher. Die anderen Karten haben auch &#8222;nur&#8220; 14Gbps Speicher. Warum der aber bei Nvidia besser geht weiß ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Vieleicht welche mit höherer Spannung oder so. Denke die sind höher spezifiziert für ein höheren Takt natürlich alles reine Vermutung. Ich gehe aber auch bei Nvidia beim Vram von gleichen Hotspot Temps aus, nur mit dem Unterschied das diese bei Nvidia ja nicht angezeigt werden, würde mich mal interessieren, hab nur mal gelesen das der gute Igor mal ne Wärmebildkamera drübergehalten hat, und da das ergebnis ähnlich wie bei Navi gewesen ist.


----------



## Gurdi (19. Mai 2020)

Nein, die Timings sind straffer bei den Navis, ich hab aktuell ne Version mit der ich die Timings abändern kann im Bios der Navi. Scheint auch soweit ganz gut zu funzen. Muss noch ein wenig testen ehe ich Spoiler.
Wenn man den Takt beim Vram erhöht passen sich auch die Timings entsprechend an und werden entschärft, das ist auch der Grund warum ab gewissen Taktraten das ganze sogar in einigen Anwendungen kontraproduktiv sein kann.
Ich schaue aktuell was besser ist, straffere Timings und hoher Coretakt oder ein balance zwischen Core/Vram/Timings.

Die haben Quasi ein XMP Profil hinterlegt für unterschiedliche Taktbereiche. Das wird bei den NV Karten nicht groß anders sein, die NV Karten profitieren auch kaum von höherem Takt auf dem Speicher.
Speicher ist auch nicht gleich Speicher, sondern der Speichercontroller spielt auch eine entscheidende Rolle. Siehe z.B. Ryzen 2 & 3 was es dort für Differenzen gibt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (20. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nur die 2080 Super hat schnelleren Speicher. Die anderen Karten haben auch „nur“ 14Gbps Speicher. Warum der aber bei Nvidia besser geht weiß ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



besserer Memorycontroller


----------



## gaussmath (20. Mai 2020)

Ist doch irgendwo logisch, oder nicht? Der MC auf den Navis läuft wie ein Sack Nüsse. Warum sonst kann ich mit meiner RTX 20% draufpacken und mit meiner Navi *0%*!? Das liegt doch nicht nur an den verwendeten Chips Leute.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (20. Mai 2020)

Und die 20% bringen dir jetzt genau was für Vorteile? 2 oder 3 FPS? Zumal diese ach so tollen Nvidia GPUs sich das Powertarget teilen. Jedes Watt was du mehr in den MC oder memory rein steckst fehlt dir da wo es ankommt. Bei der GPU.... aber gut macht mal. Irgendwo her muss man ja die ganzen defekten Grafikkarten her bekommen...


----------



## gaussmath (20. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Und die 20% bringen dir jetzt genau was für Vorteile? 2 oder 3 FPS? Zumal diese ach so tollen Nvidia GPUs sich das Powertarget teilen. Jedes Watt was du mehr in den MC oder memory rein steckst fehlt dir da wo es ankommt. Bei der GPU.... aber gut macht mal. Irgendwo her muss man ja die ganzen defekten Grafikkarten her bekommen...



Bei bandbreitenlimitierten Szenarien skaliert das fast 1:1 durch. PL? Spielt doch keine Rolle bei VRAM OC. Selbst wenn die GPU 2% runtertaktet deswegen, habe ich 10% durch VRAM OC wieder reingeholt. Darüber hinaus kann man das PL auch leicht anheben.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Mai 2020)

Bin jetzt auch seit kurzem bei NAVI dabei.
Habe mir am Wochenende für (finde ich) gute Konditionen ne MSI 5700 Gaming X gekauft um meine RX470 zu ersetzen.
Am jetzt kommenden langen WE baue ich die dann ein.

Gibts ne gute Erklärung für Undervolting der non-XT Karten mit ziemlich safen Werten?
Meine Karte muss keine Höhenflüge in Benchmarks oder Spielen mit drölfzig Prozent Übertaktung schaffen - ich möchte auf eine möglichst leise und sparsame Karte kommen


----------



## TJW65 (20. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bei bandbreitenlimitierten Szenarien skaliert das fast 1:1 durch.



Klingt erst einmal logisch.
Ich bin aber willig zu lernen:
Wann genau ist man im Alltag denn bitte im Limit was die Bandbreite betrifft? 

Edit: 
@der yappi: Glückwunsch zur neuen Karte 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Einbecker41 (20. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ist doch irgendwo logisch, oder nicht? Der MC auf den Navis läuft wie ein Sack Nüsse. Warum sonst kann ich mit meiner RTX 20% draufpacken und mit meiner Navi *0%*!? Das liegt doch nicht nur an den verwendeten Chips Leute.



Navi läuft halt out of the box so zimlich am Sweetspot. Die Rtx nicht. Wer stundenlang runfummeln möchte um den zu erreichen kann das halt machen. Bei Navi geht deswegen nicht mehr viel, die Befriedigung selbst noch was erreicht zu haben fehlt da eben, was bei Vega ja noch ganz anders aussah. Für Navi ist das eher ein vorteil, einbauen und loslegen, vond den nicht ganz optimalen Lüfterkurven mancher customs mal abgesehen.


----------



## DaHell63 (20. Mai 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Navi läuft halt out of the box so zimlich am Sweetspot. Die Rtx nicht. Wer stundenlang runfummeln möchte um den zu erreichen kann das halt machen. Bei Navi geht deswegen nicht mehr viel, die Befriedigung selbst noch was erreicht zu haben fehlt da eben, was bei Vega ja noch ganz anders aussah. Für Navi ist das eher ein vorteil, einbauen und loslegen, vond den nicht ganz optimalen Lüfterkurven mancher customs mal abgesehen.



Sollte doch der selbe Speicher sein wie bei einer Turing der mit den selben Taktraten (RTX 2070 super) läuft. Normalerweise sollte man meinen, daß dann der VRam auch gleich zu übertakten ist.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Mai 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Navi läuft halt out of the box so zimlich am Sweetspot. Die Rtx nicht.



Wie kann denn ne RTX nicht im Sweetspot laufen, wenn die Chips genau so schnell sind, aber das OC Potential der Navis einem Toastbrot gleicht? Das kann doch nur am MC oder an der MC Anbindung zum restlichen Chip liegen.



TJW65 schrieb:


> Klingt erst einmal logisch.
> Ich bin aber willig zu lernen:
> Wann genau ist man im Alltag denn bitte im Limit was die Bandbreite betrifft?



Ich mache nachher mal einen Test mit GRB. Ein Test sagt mehr als tausend Worte... ^^


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2020)

Speicher OC bringt vor allem in hohen Auflösungen etwas und wenn die Engine oft Streamt. Pauschal kann man das nicht festlegen. Speicher OC kann völlig verpuffen oder fast 1 zu 1 skalieren.


----------



## gaussmath (20. Mai 2020)

Jetzt wollte ich gerade mal einen Test machen mit der Navi und muss feststellen, dass man den VRAM gar nicht runtertakten kann. Ich meine, ich wusste das vorher, hab aber nicht mehr dran gedacht.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich gerade mal einen Test machen mit der Navi und muss feststellen, dass man den VRAM gar nicht runtertakten kann. Ich meine, ich wusste das vorher, hab aber nicht mehr dran gedacht.



Du kannst alles bei den AMD Karten, du musst es nur einstellen.


----------



## Gurdi (20. Mai 2020)

Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus das jemand wie Gaussmath das antizipieren kann. Man nehme MPT und ändere den MemTakt bzw die Skalenwerte für den Memtakt. Das Tool ist ja nu kein Geheimnis in der Community.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (20. Mai 2020)

Mache es gut. Viel Spaß bei deinem Hobby weiterhin.


----------



## clancy688 (20. Mai 2020)

Hi, 

ich habe gerade ein sehr beklopptes Problem mit meiner MSI 5700 Evoke GP OC, wobei ich glaube, dass CoD Warzone Schuld ist. Aber seht selbst: 

Replay_2020.05.20-21.43 - Streamable

In dem Moment in dem ich Warzone starte (reproduzierbar, NUR bei Warzone, bei KEINEM anderen Game) setzt Wattman (und zwar unabhängig ob manuelles OC aktiviert ist oder nicht) GPU und RAM Takt auf Max und Power Limit auf 0%. Da ich mit McZonks Settings und dem MPT meine 5700 freigeschaltet hab sind das 2100 Mhz bei der GPU und 1850 Mhz beim RAM (wobei ich ein deutlich harmloseres Setting mit 1900 Mhz @ 1000mV und +10% PT fahre). Dass das dann crasht ist klar (flackernder Bildschirm, Pixelfehler...). 

Das passiert so im Treiber 20.4.1 und 20.4.2 (hab mal den neueren probiert), nur bei Warzone und auch erst seit heute (gestern noch problemlos gezockt). Mein aktueller Workaround ist ne Table-Anpassung mit meinem aktuellen UV/OC als Maxwerten, somit kann Warzone zumindest nix kaputt machen. 

Aber... hat sowas wer von euch schon mal erlebt? Sollte sowas überhaupt möglich sein? Dass ein Spiel im AMD Treiber die GPU übertaktet? Ich bin gerade einfach nur Baff.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Mai 2020)

> Sollte sowas überhaupt möglich sein?


Community: Wir haben 1000 Probleme mit Warzone
Infinity Ward: Hold my beer, number 1001 is coming
...
Im Ernst, bei denen ist alles möglich. 


> Dass ein Spiel im AMD Treiber die GPU übertaktet?


Wird ja nicht übertaktet, sondern auf Standard zurückgesetzt. Wieso kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Hast du evtl ein Profil für CoD aktiv im Treiber?


----------



## openSUSE (21. Mai 2020)

Der Treiber macht einfach ein Reset und nimmt deine "kaputten"  MPT als default.


----------



## gaussmath (21. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus das jemand wie Gaussmath das antizipieren kann. Man nehme MPT und ändere den MemTakt bzw die Skalenwerte für den Memtakt. Das Tool ist ja nu kein Geheimnis in der Community.



Hab mir schon gedacht, dass du das MPT meinst. Ich hatte mich damit noch nicht näher beschäftigt. Zumindest die Option, den Speicher takten zu könne, war an mir vorbeigegangen...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (21. Mai 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab mir schon gedacht, dass du das MPT meinst. Ich hatte mich damit noch nicht näher beschäftigt. Zumindest die Option, den Speicher takten zu könne, war an mir vorbeigegangen...



https://www.igorslab.de/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/05-MPT.jpg


----------



## gaussmath (21. Mai 2020)

Diese Oberfläche...


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2020)

Leute, was sollen diese bescheuerten Verallgemeinerungen? Asus "wie immer nur Müll bei AMD"? Asus hat bei Vega schlechtere Arbeit geleistet als die Konkurrenz, bei Navi ist die TUF Serie komplett unwürdig und eine Charge aus der strix Serie. Ansonsten hätte Asus seit den Radeon X1000ern fast immer mit die besten customs hergestellt. Sind elf Jahre auf dem Treppchen neuerdings weniger Wert als zweieinhalb Jahre teilweise miese Qualität? Vor allem ist Asus Ja auch extrem kulant bei Kühlerwechsel, WaKü OC und Co. Ich denke "immer" ist da absolut nicht angebracht.
MSI beispielsweise hat bei Vega mit der Evoke doch diese schief aufsitzenden Kühler gehabt, dennoch wird hier MSI gelobt. Das müsst ihr mir bitte mal erklären.


----------



## clancy688 (21. Mai 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Der Treiber macht einfach ein Reset und nimmt deine "kaputten"  MPT als default.



Mag sein, dass die MPT etwas over the top ist. Aber ich hab mal die Defaults zurückgeladen. Ist ne 5700, also kann man da nicht wirklich viel machen - aber ein bisschen. Und selbst da geht Warzone sofort die GPU Auf 1775 Mhz setzen (von 1750). Und was noch krasser ist und mir erst nachher aufgefallen ist als das Teil heißer wurde als gewohnt: Die Lüfterkurve wird ebenfalls verändert, von max 46% auf 23%. Ich dachte, ich spinne...

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob das "nur" ein Reset ist. Wenn ich im Spiel, also nach dem Umschalten, im Wattmann die Werte wieder zurücksetze dauerts ein paar Sekunden, und dann gehen sie sofort wieder hoch. Das wird nicht nur ein Mal gemacht. Da  guckt irgendwas im Hintergrund kontinuierlich drauf und schiebt die Taktraten auf max.


----------



## clancy688 (21. Mai 2020)

Mein Problem ist sogar noch krasser als ich gedacht hab. Nicht nur geht Warzone die GPU auf max übertakten, nein, es geht auch noch automatisch die Lüfterkurve halbieren - und man kann nichts dagegen tun. Wenn man versucht sie zu ändern während das Spiel läuft wird sie sofort wieder zurückgesetzt. Erst wenn Warzone aus ist stellen sich die Standardwerte wieder ein. O_o 

Replay_2020.05.21-14.03 - Streamable

Hier sieht man sehr schön wie Warzone beim Start alle Einstellungen ändert, dann gnadenlos seine Einstellungen forct, und beim Schließen wieder alles auf die Anfangswerte zurücksetzt. Ein Treiberreset ist das nie im Leben.

Ich hab schon versucht Warzone aus der Radeon Software zu schmeißen - hilft nix. Selbes Verhalten.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Mai 2020)

Das ist tatsächlich mysteriös. Änder mal über das Overlay die Werte, das speichert er sich für das Spiel. Das sollte funktionieren.


----------



## clancy688 (21. Mai 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich mysteriös. Änder mal über das Overlay die Werte, das speichert er sich für das Spiel. Das sollte funktionieren.



Nö. Selbes Ergebnis. Wird sofort wieder auf 23% zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2020)

Hast du den Popobrenner installiert?


----------



## clancy688 (21. Mai 2020)

Nein. HWInfo64 ist alles was zusätzlich läuft. 

Ich hab jetzt allerdings mal weiter getestet und ein zusätzliches Problem gefunden: Bei Superposition das Gegenteil, die Karte taktet nicht mehr hoch. An der Stelle kann ich keinen Treiberfehler etc mehr ausschließen und probier mal eine Neuinstallation mit DDU...


----------



## Da_Obst (21. Mai 2020)

clancy688 schrieb:


> Nein. HWInfo64 ist alles was zusätzlich läuft.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt allerdings mal weiter getestet und ein zusätzliches Problem gefunden: Bei Superposition das Gegenteil, die Karte taktet nicht mehr hoch. An der Stelle kann ich keinen Treiberfehler etc mehr ausschließen und probier mal eine Neuinstallation mit DDU...



Falls du ein reines AMD System hast solltest du DDU vermeiden solange es nur irgendwie möglich ist.
Das Tool löscht nicht zuverlässig alle Einträge und wirft auch Bestandteile vom AMD-Chipsatz raus. 

AMD hat ein eigenes "Clean-Up"-Tool welches den Chipsatz-Treiber in Ruhe lässt: https://www.amd.com/de/support/kb/faq/gpu-601
Eigentlich sollte es aber schon völlig ausreichend sein eine "normale" Neuinstallation vorzunehmen, damit holt man sich nicht noch zusätzlich Probleme in's Boot.


----------



## clancy688 (21. Mai 2020)

Hm, hab jetzt die Neuinstallation durchgeführt. 

Treiber im jungfräulichen Zustand, d.h. nix geändert oder OCed/UVed: Sieht okay aus. 
Dann hab ich übers MPT wieder die 5700 freigeschaltet (aber nicht OCed) --> Warzone macht sofort wieder denselben Quatsch. Ich seh gerade keine andere Lösung als mein System komplett Stock zu fahren.


----------



## Gurdi (21. Mai 2020)

clancy688 schrieb:


> Hm, hab jetzt die Neuinstallation durchgeführt.
> 
> Treiber im jungfräulichen Zustand, d.h. nix geändert oder OCed/UVed: Sieht okay aus.
> Dann hab ich übers MPT wieder die 5700 freigeschaltet (aber nicht OCed) --> Warzone macht sofort wieder denselben Quatsch. Ich seh gerade keine andere Lösung als mein System komplett Stock zu fahren.



Flash dir dein OC doch ins Bios, dann haste ruhe.Oder nimm das XT Bios, funzt auch.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Mai 2020)

AMD "BIG" NAVI21 GPU variants have been decoded - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mal nach Zwei Wochen CoD Pause , gestern Abend Mal wieder CoD gezockt. Sonst ja nie Probleme gehabt. Nun ich hatte in Warzone alle Paar  Sekunden kleine ruckler drinne. Zwar nur sehr leichte aber schon sehr störend [emoji2955]
Habe dann den Multiplayer von CoD Angeschmissen .....das lief dann über Stunden ohne Fehler und sehr smooth [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## TJW65 (23. Mai 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nach Zwei Wochen CoD Pause , gestern Abend Mal wieder CoD gezockt. Sonst ja nie Probleme gehabt. Nun ich hatte in Warzone alle Paar  Sekunden kleine ruckler drinne. Zwar nur sehr leichte aber schon sehr störend [emoji2955]
> Habe dann den Multiplayer von CoD Angeschmissen .....das lief dann über Stunden ohne Fehler und sehr smooth [emoji4]



OT:
Ich besitze das Spiel nicht und lese den Thread hier immer unregelmäßiger.
Aber das Spiel ist doch wirklich gurke oder? Zumindest was die technische Seite betrifft.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Leute, was sollen diese bescheuerten Verallgemeinerungen? Asus "wie immer nur Müll bei AMD"? Asus hat bei Vega schlechtere Arbeit geleistet als die Konkurrenz, bei Navi ist die TUF Serie komplett unwürdig und eine Charge aus der strix Serie. Ansonsten hätte Asus seit den Radeon X1000ern fast immer mit die besten customs hergestellt. Sind elf Jahre auf dem Treppchen neuerdings weniger Wert als zweieinhalb Jahre teilweise miese Qualität? Vor allem ist Asus Ja auch extrem kulant bei Kühlerwechsel, WaKü OC und Co. Ich denke "immer" ist da absolut nicht angebracht.
> MSI beispielsweise hat bei Vega mit der Evoke doch diese schief aufsitzenden Kühler gehabt, dennoch wird hier MSI gelobt. Das müsst ihr mir bitte mal erklären.


Nur 2? Was ist mit der 290 DCU?


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2020)

Entweder habe ich es vergessen, oder für nicht gravierend empfunden, jedenfalls weiß ich gerade nicht wo bei der Karte das Problem war?


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Mai 2020)

Laut und heiß. Selbst die korrigierte Version


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (23. Mai 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Laut und heiß. Selbst die korrigierte Version


Jo ...das stimmt...die Beste R9 290 war die Sapphire VaporX und die TriXX und die Power Color.... Die VaporX hatte ich auch[emoji106][emoji4] danach kam der Refresh der 290er Reihe.... nämlich die 390....und da hieß die gute Sapphire dann Nitro [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (23. Mai 2020)

Die Tri-X war zu laut im idle, aber ansonsten war sie ok.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Mai 2020)

Ich habs jetzt endlich mal hinbekommen diese merkwürdigen Ruckler sichtbar aufzunehmen! Am besten vor dem Abspielen auf 1080p @ 60 FPS stellen, damit man es auch erkennt. Vielleicht kann sich das ja jemand mal kurz anschauen, ist nur ein 45 sekündiges Video, in dem ich kurz 3 Beispiele rein gecutted habe. Erstmal einfach nur das Bild beobachten, dabei sollte der Ruckler schon sichtbar sein. Danach folgt eine slowmotion Wiederholung, bei der ihr die FPS Zahl beobachten könnt.

Man sieht die FPS ohne ersichtlichen Grund droppen, selbst wenn nichts vor mir passiert, um gute ~20-30 FPS was zu einem deutlich spürbaren Ruckler führt, höchstens für ein paar Frames lang. Das ganze passiert so gut wie alle 10-15 Sekunden beim Zocken, mal mehr, mal weniger, ein flüssiges Gameplay kommt damit also nicht zustande. 

Wonach sieht das für euch aus? Irgendeinen Verdacht was das sein könnte? 
YouTube


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt endlich mal hinbekommen diese merkwürdigen Ruckler sichtbar aufzunehmen! Am besten vor dem Abspielen auf 1080p @ 60 FPS stellen, damit man es auch erkennt. Vielleicht kann sich das ja jemand mal kurz anschauen, ist nur ein 45 sekündiges Video, in dem ich kurz 3 Beispiele rein gecutted habe. Erstmal einfach nur das Bild beobachten, dabei sollte der Ruckler schon sichtbar sein. Danach folgt eine slowmotion Wiederholung, bei der ihr die FPS Zahl beobachten könnt.
> 
> Man sieht die FPS ohne ersichtlichen Grund droppen, selbst wenn nichts vor mir passiert, um gute ~20-30 FPS was zu einem deutlich spürbaren Ruckler führt, höchstens für ein paar Frames lang. Das ganze passiert so gut wie alle 10-15 Sekunden beim Zocken, mal mehr, mal weniger, ein flüssiges Gameplay kommt damit also nicht zustande.
> 
> ...


Jo ich habe das Problem aber nur in Warzone und nicht im MP[emoji848] aber ob die FPS bei mir droppen in Warzone muss ich gucken... ruckler auf jeden Fall [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (24. Mai 2020)

CoD (ganz besonders Warzone) hat immer FPS Fluktuation, da kannst du selbst mit eine 2080Ti kaum etwas machen.

Das Spiel reagiert aber ganz besonders empfindlich auf PacketLoss und CPU Limit. Es ist keine schlechte Idee sich diese Werte auch anzeigen zu lassen. 
Also: FPS, Latenz, GPU-Zeit, CPU Zeit, Packetverlust



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die GPU-Zeit sollte möglichst IMMER leicht über der CPU-Zeit liegen.
Am empfindlichsten reagiert das Spiel auf Packetverlust. Aber Achtung: die Anzeige ist nicht sehr genau.
Wenn man immer wieder solche Probleme hat kann mach auch mal ein Ping mitlaufen lassen, zB "ping -n 100000 www.heise.de".


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Mai 2020)

> CoD (ganz besonders Warzone) hat immer FPS Fluktuation, da kannst du selbst mit eine 2080Ti kaum etwas machen.


Fluktuationen an sich wären ja überhaupt nicht schlimm. Wenn ich GTA zocke schwanken meine FPS auch zwischen 80 und 120 aber ich hab trotzdem keine Ruckler. Es liegt einfach bei CoD daran das die plötzlich um 20-30 einbrechen für nur ein paar Frames lang. 
@*openSUSE*


> Das Spiel reagiert aber ganz besonders empfindlich auf PacketLoss und  CPU Limit. Es ist keine schlechte Idee sich diese Werte auch anzeigen zu  lassen.
> Also: FPS, Latenz, GPU-Zeit, CPU Zeit, Packetverlust


Was genau bedeutet die GPU-Zeit und CPU-Zeit? CPU Limit kann ich ausschließen, die Karte ist dauerhaft bei 100%. Die Ruckler kommen übrigens nicht von einem Einbrechen des Taktes, der ist die ganze zeit konstant bei ~1900MHz und schwankt höchstens um +-5 MHz.
Ich lass mir diese Werte mal anzeigen. Latenz und Packetloss hab ich mir schon mal anzeigen lassen, aber mein Ping liegt immer bei ~20ms und Packetloss bleibt immer bei 0% da hat sich noch nie was getan.

@*Evgasüchtiger*


> aber ob die FPS bei mir droppen in Warzone muss ich gucken... ruckler auf jeden Fall


Ich habs selber erst in der Aufnahme gesehen. Ich spüre die Ruckler sehr extrem aber die sind ja nur so kurz, die FPS konnte ich ingame gar nicht droppen sehen, habs erst im Schnittprogramm gesehen, dass bei den Rucklern tatsächlich auch die FPS droppen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Fluktuationen an sich wären ja überhaupt nicht schlimm. Wenn ich GTA zocke schwanken meine FPS auch zwischen 80 und 120 aber ich hab trotzdem keine Ruckler. Es liegt einfach bei CoD daran das die plötzlich um 20-30 einbrechen für nur ein paar Frames lang.
> @*openSUSE*
> 
> Was genau bedeutet die GPU-Zeit und CPU-Zeit? CPU Limit kann ich ausschließen, die Karte ist dauerhaft bei 100%. Die Ruckler kommen übrigens nicht von einem Einbrechen des Taktes, der ist die ganze zeit konstant bei ~1900MHz und schwankt höchstens um +-5 MHz.
> ...


Ich merke diese Ruckler auch sehr extrem.....bin eh sehr empfindlich was mein Auge betrifft. Sogar wenn ich einige Filme gucke auf Prime, Netflix oder Disney+ ....dann sind echt einige Szenen sehr schwammig.... mir wird da manchmal duselig [emoji16]

Was merkwürdig ist das ich es nur bei warzone habe und nicht im Multiplayer.

Dieses Problem hat bf5 doch auch unter DX12 wo diese Ruckler noch schlimmer sind...man hat da ja sogar fast ein Standbild gehabt...und DX11 war es dann weg. 


Vor 2 Wochen hatte ich diese Probleme in Warzone noch nicht

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (24. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Fluktuationen an sich wären ja überhaupt nicht schlimm. Wenn ich GTA zocke schwanken meine FPS auch zwischen 80 und 120 aber ich hab trotzdem keine Ruckler. Es liegt einfach bei CoD daran das die plötzlich um 20-30 einbrechen für nur ein paar Frames lang.


Nein, das ist normal und sollte nicht wahrnehmbar sein. Wenn die "FPS" von zb 150 auf 120 "einbrechen" sollten immer noch keine "ruckler" entstehen. Hast du wahrnehmbare ruckler,  dann kommen die nicht durch das "einbrechen" der FPS sondern dann ist das "einbrechen" der FPS "nur" eine Auswirkung von dem Problem.



> Was genau bedeutet die GPU-Zeit und CPU-Zeit? CPU Limit kann ich ausschließen, die Karte ist dauerhaft bei 100%. Die Ruckler kommen übrigens nicht von einem Einbrechen des Taktes, der ist die ganze zeit konstant bei ~1900MHz und schwankt höchstens um +-5 MHz.
> Ich lass mir diese Werte mal anzeigen. Latenz und Packetloss hab ich mir schon mal anzeigen lassen, aber mein Ping liegt immer bei ~20ms und Packetloss bleibt immer bei 0% da hat sich noch nie was getan.


Das sind die Zeiten, die für die Brechnung des Bildes gebraucht wurden. Bei meinem Beispiel (FPS 206 Hz! _(Im Sinne von Häufigkeit)_ , GPU 5ms, CPU 4ms).
Du musst hier unbedingt bedenken, es sind die Werte für GENAU diesen EINEN Frame/Bild.
An dem Bild wurde ~9ms "gerechnet", das wären ~111 FPS (Hz!), da die Berechnung aber nahezu parallel abläuft wird der niedrigere Wert hinter dem höheren Wert quasi "versteck" und so ist die inGame FPS(Hz!) immer gebunden an dem höheren Wert. Im Beispiel 5ms (GPU) -> Sekunde(in ms)/FPS(eigentlich Hz!)= 1000/206 ~4,85-> 5ms.

Wie geschrieben ist die Packetloss Anzeige sehr ungenau bzw es fängt schon deutlich unter 1% an zu ruckeln, das siehst du dann inGame(an der Packetloss Anzeige) noch nicht. -> Ping Tip!


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Mai 2020)

> Nein, das ist normal und sollte nicht wahrnehmbar sein. Wenn die "FPS"  von zb 150 auf 120 "einbrechen" sollten immer noch keine "ruckler"  entstehen. Hast du wahrnehmbare ruckler,  dann kommen die nicht durch  das "einbrechen" der FPS sondern dann ist das "einbrechen" der FPS "nur"  eine Auswirkung von dem Problem.


Ok das macht Sinn! Das würde erklären wieso die FPS in anderen Spielen auch schwanken aber dort keiner Ruckler entstehen. 


> Das sind die Zeiten, die für die Brechnung des Bildes gebraucht wurden. Bei meinem Beispiel (FPS 206 Hz! _(Im Sinne von Häufigkeit)_ , GPU 5ms, CPU 4ms).
> Du musst hier unbedingt bedenken, es sind die Werte für GENAU diesen EINEN Frame/Bild.
> An dem Bild wurde ~9ms "gerechnet", das wären ~111 FPS (Hz!), da die  Berechnung aber nahezu parallel abläuft wird der niedrigere Wert hinter  dem höheren Wert quasi "versteck" und so ist die inGame FPS(Hz!) immer  gebunden an dem höheren Wert. Im Beispiel 5ms (GPU) -> Sekunde(in  ms)/FPS(eigentlich Hz!)= 1000/206 ~4,85-> 5ms.


Danke für die Erklärung. Jetzt versteh ich was die beiden Werte bedeuten. Das heißt also, wenn die GPU Zeit höher ist als die CPU Zeit liegt ein klassisches GPU Limit vor, da diese länger für die Berechnung braucht und somit im Endeffekt den FPS Wert "vorgibt" wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab. 
aber wie haben diese Werte jetzt mit entstehenden Rucklern zu tun?


----------



## openSUSE (24. Mai 2020)

Ja, der jeweilige höre Wert sagt dir ob es entweder GPU oder CPU Limitiert ist. Und das genau für dieses eine Bild!

Gehen beide Werte übermäßig/schlagartig hoch, deutet dies idR auf ein Engine Problem hin  wie zb Stall des Netzwerk Threads. Es kann aber auch an dem System liegen CPU soc Spannung zu niedrig, RAM OC zu stark, Chipsatz Anbindung überlastet (Samsung m2 und Treiber).
Je nach Game geht dann auch nur die CPU Zeit hoch und die GPU Zeit wird nicht mehr aktualisiert bzw mit 0 angezeigt.

Ohne dir auf die Füße treten zu wollen, ich finde die CoD Engin eigentlich noch sehr gut. Klar, sie ist sehr empfindlich auf minimalen Packetloss.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Mai 2020)

Danke dir, dann zock ich nachher mal ein paar Runden und schau wie sich die Werte verhalten. 


> Ohne dir auf die Füße treten zu wollen, ich finde die CoD Engin  eigentlich noch sehr gut. Klar, sie ist sehr empfindlich auf minimalen  Packetloss.


Naja auf die Füße trittst du mir damit nicht  Mag ja sein, dass die Engine noch gut ist, die Ruckler bestehen aber offensichtlich trotzdem. Das einzige was ich rausfinden möchte ist, ob ich da was gegen tun kann, oder nicht. Was genau daran Schuld ist, ist mir dann egal wenn ich eine Lösung finde


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (24. Mai 2020)

Das ist doch aber dann total beschissen programmiert. Wie kann ich denn auf solche fehlhaft übertragene Pakete so auf diese Art reagieren ?! Zumal ich nicht ganz verstehe was die Kommunikation im multiplayer mit der Grafikausgabe zu tun hat. Das bedeutet ja, die synchronisieren das... was total gaga wäre....


----------



## openSUSE (24. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn auf solche fehlhaft übertragene Pakete so auf diese Art reagieren ?!


Entweder hat möglichst "nur" der ein Lag der die "Inet"Probelme hat, oder aber alle haben ein Lag (Wenn der Client wieder reagiert und der Server den "LagClient" an die aktuelle/tatsächliche  Position teleportiert. 
Mir ist es lieber wenn es "möglichst" nur der LagClient hat. 


> Zumal ich nicht ganz verstehe was die Kommunikation im multiplayer mit der Grafikausgabe zu tun hat. Das bedeutet ja, die synchronisieren das... was total gaga wäre....


Wo ist der Gegner? Die Server daten sind AUCH Input.


----------



## Tukuman (24. Mai 2020)

Bin ja vor kurzen von der Founder auf Nitro+ SE umgestiegen, die Founder machte 1900/1030 mit, die Nitro+ SE läuft mit 1956/976 ohne Probleme - haben die Customs bessere Chips drauf, oder nur Zufall



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Mai 2020)

@*openSUSE*
Hab mir jetzt mal die Werte anzeigen lassen, so sieht es normalerweise aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Werte bleiben auch in diesem Bereich, CPU schwankt höchstens um 1ms. Packetloss ist weiterhin nichts zu sehen. Aber bei jedem Ruckler schießt die CPU Zeit auf gute ~15ms.
Kann ich da irgendwas gegen machen? Oder ist das ein Problem seitens CoD?


----------



## openSUSE (24. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Die Werte bleiben auch in diesem Bereich, CPU schwankt höchstens um 1ms. Packetloss ist weiterhin nichts zu sehen. Aber bei jedem Ruckler schießt die CPU Zeit auf gute ~15ms.
> Kann ich da irgendwas gegen machen? Oder ist das ein Problem seitens CoD?


Nein, ich habe das bei CoD nicht. Ich denke es sind bei dir InetProbleme. Einfach mal ping mitlaufen lassen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Mai 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe das bei CoD nicht. Ich denke es sind bei dir InetProbleme. Einfach mal ping mitlaufen lassen.


Internet Probleme?! Also meinst du, dass wahrscheinlich an den Stellen wo die FPS droppen mein Ping ausschlagen wird?
Ich kann ja mal den Google Server währenddessen anpingen und schauen ob es ausschlägt.

Edit: Da passiert gar nichts. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Mai 2020)

Ich werde mir das auch mal anzeigen lassen. 
Gab ja ein 30gb update. Mal schauen ob was gefixt worden ist.


----------



## openSUSE (24. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Internet Probleme?! Also meinst du, dass wahrscheinlich an den Stellen wo die FPS droppen mein Ping ausschlagen wird?
> Ich kann ja mal den Google Server währenddessen anpingen und schauen ob es ausschlägt.
> 
> Edit: Da passiert gar nichts.


Ich denke es sind die InetProbs weil du scheinbar das Problem nur bei CoD hast und genau da kenne ich so ein verhalten nur, wenn es leichten PL gibt.
Eigentlich müsste man den GameServer Anpingen aber die Antworten idR nicht, man könnte ein tracert machen und den letzten Server der Antwortet nehem. ABer idR sind die Probs eh bei deinem ISP, daher sollte auch google gehen.
Es geht nicht um die Latenz, es geht um den Ping an sich, lass Ping wärend dem Spielen mitlaufen und sobald es ruckelt schau mal ob du da PL hast. "ping -n 10000 heise.de" oder so.

EDIT: Kannst du nochmal ein Video machen von dem Problem? Diesmal mit CPU & GPU Zeit Anzeige an?


----------



## Manfred_89 (24. Mai 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ok. ich habe nun 4 IKarten in der engeren Auswahl:
> 
> Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 5700 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP, lite retail
> Gigabyte Aorus Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G, 8GB GDDR6, 3x HDMI, 3x DP
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun noch mal überlegt und ggf. 2 Grafikkarten parallel zu betreiben.

Überlegungen:
a) würde das funktionieren?
b) auf was müsste ich achten?
c) wie sinnvoll ist das?

Radeon RX 5700 (XT) + Radeon Pro W5500

Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify
(Anbindung: 1. + 2. PCI-E zusammen: 16bit, 3. PCI-E: 8bit)

Radeon RX 5700 (XT) in den 1. Steckplatz,
Radeon Pro W5500 in den 3. Steckplatz

Wie würden dann beide GPUs zusammen arbeiten, wenn sie es können?
Wie würde ich dann ggf. den Monitor von mir anschließen?

Ich bitte um Rückinfo.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Mai 2020)

> EDIT: Kannst du nochmal ein Video machen von dem Problem? Diesmal mit CPU & GPU Zeit Anzeige an?


Video folgt. Heute komm ich nicht mehr zum Zocken, Training steht an und noch ein paar Erledigungen, spätestens morgen Abend. 
Ich lass dann die Anzeige an und falls es hilft auch mal die wichtigsten Monitoring Sachen, GPU+CPU Takt usw. 

Im Hintergrund dann noch die Ping Anzeige wie du geschrieben hast. Ist natürlich etwas schwer die genau zu verfolgen, weil ich die ja während des Zockens nicht sehe sondern erst danach. Kann höchstens sobald ich einen Ruckler bemerkt habe, kurz raus tabben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Mai 2020)

@*openSUSE*

Hier das Video. Habs doch noch gemacht, nur diesmal in Warzone, weil ich dort noch regelmäßiger die Ruckler hab. Es sind aber die selben wie im Multiplayer. 
Mit dem Monitoring ist mir aufgefallen, dass eben NICHT die CPU Zeit hoch geht. Das hab ich wohl gesehen bei dem typischen Ruckler wenn man respawned, das exisitiert ja schon seit Release. Oder z.B. wenn eine Lobby gefunden wird. Da hängt auch erstmal das Menü kurz, dabei geht die CPU Zeit auch hoch. Aber darum solls ja nicht gehen. 

Im Video siehst du den Start im Flugzeug mit direkt 3 oder 4 Rucklern nur auf dem Flug. Hab bei 2 Stück die Slowmotion wieder eingefügt.
Monitoring kannst du dir wahrscheinlich denken, Grün sind die GPU Temperaturen (Edge -> Mem -> TJ) Gelb sind die GPU Werte (Takt -> Auslastung -> Leistung -> Vram -> Lüfter) und türkis sind die CPU Werte (RAM -> CPU Temp -> Auslastung)
YouTube

Währenddessen hab ich ping -n 10000 heise.de angepingt, aber da passiert weiterhin nichts auffälliges:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @*openSUSE*
> 
> Hier das Video. Habs doch noch gemacht, nur diesmal in Warzone, weil ich dort noch regelmäßiger die Ruckler hab. Es sind aber die selben wie im Multiplayer.
> Mit dem Monitoring ist mir aufgefallen, dass eben NICHT die CPU Zeit hoch geht. Das hab ich wohl gesehen bei dem typischen Ruckler wenn man respawned, das exisitiert ja schon seit Release. Oder z.B. wenn eine Lobby gefunden wird. Da hängt auch erstmal das Menü kurz, dabei geht die CPU Zeit auch hoch. Aber darum solls ja nicht gehen.
> ...



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es am Internet liegt. Bei mir ist das auch so das ich selbst bei Youtube Videos die Ruckler habe wenn das Spiel noch im Hintergrund läuft. Ist nicht immer so aber sehr oft.


----------



## openSUSE (24. Mai 2020)

Es geht nicht um die gescriptete Geschichten wie die Flugzeug Animation oder Menü, die laufen eh meist nur mit niedrigster Priorität.

Du sagtest es sei während dem spielen und die CPU Zeit ginge hoch. Ist das nicht so, dann hilft das hier natürlich nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe heute gesehen das ich noch ein w10 Update noch offen hatte...den installieren lassen und dann warzone gezockt.... läuft nun wieder ohne Probleme und Ruckler. Auch der Multiplayer lief smooth ....keinen einzigen Ruckler

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Mai 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die gescriptete Geschichten wie die Flugzeug Animation oder Menü, die laufen eh meist nur mit niedrigster Priorität.
> 
> Du sagtest es sei während dem spielen und die CPU Zeit ginge hoch. Ist das nicht so, dann hilft das hier natürlich nicht.



Ist es ja auch. Das was du da im Flugzeug siehst passiert 1:1 genauso beim Spielen, das hast du ja schon in meinem vorherigen Video sehen können. Ich hab nur die Flugzeug Szene jetzt gewählt, weil es dort am stärksten sichtbar ist. ich kann es dir von mir aus auch nochmal bei nem Gameplay zusammen cutten, die Aufnahme hab ich. Man sieht es nur weniger stark, aber ich verspreche dir, die Werte sehen 1:1 so aus wie bei der Flugzeug Szene. FPS droppen ohne ersichtlichen Grund (wie im ersten Video) und die CPU Zeit geht dabei nicht hoch (wie im zweiten Video). 

Das mit der CPU-Zeit, das die hoch geht, das war aufs Menü und auf die Respawn Kamera bezogen, da hab ich mich vertan, sorry. Die Aussage kannst du ignorieren 

Edit: Vielleicht hilft dir noch die Info, dass die Ruckler immer erst in der 3. bis 4. Runde Multiplayer anfangen? Könnte das was heißen? Die ersten paar Runden laufen fast immer ohne Probleme. Nur auf Multiplayer bezogen aber, Warzone läuft immer k*cke 



> Also ich habe heute gesehen das ich noch ein w10 Update noch offen  hatte...den installieren lassen und dann warzone gezockt.... läuft nun  wieder ohne Probleme und Ruckler. Auch der Multiplayer lief smooth  ....keinen einzigen Ruckler


Tatsächlich, bei mir ist auch eins offen. Na dann wollen wir mal sehen....


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist es ja auch. Das was du da im Flugzeug siehst passiert 1:1 genauso beim Spielen. Ich hab nur die Flugzeug Szene gewählt, weil es dort am einfachsten sichtbar ist und am schnellsten reproduzierbar war, ich kann es dir von mir aus auch nochmal bei nem Gameplay aufnehmen, aber ich verspreche dir, es sieht 1:1 genauso aus, auch die Werte.
> 
> Das mit der CPU-Zeit, das die hoch geht, das war aufs Menü und auf die Respawn Kamera bezogen, da hab ich mich vertan. Die Aussage von mir kannst du ignorieren


Wie lasst ihr euch diese CPU Zeitbund co anzeigen?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (25. Mai 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe nun noch mal überlegt und ggf. 2 Grafikkarten parallel zu betreiben.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe dafür keine sinnvolle Verwendungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Mai 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie lasst ihr euch diese CPU Zeitbund co anzeigen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> ganz nach unten scrollen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> ganz nach unten scrollen


OK Danke dir [emoji106]

Ist dein W10 auf den aktuellen Stand?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ja, bin aber noch nicht zum Zocken gekommen. Teste es evtl. heute Abend mal.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Jetzt ja, bin aber noch nicht zum Zocken gekommen. Teste es evtl. heute Abend mal.


Hoffe es läuft bei dir nun auch smooth

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (25. Mai 2020)

Ich mache mich auch noch mal an mein Problem hatte durch das Build 1909 immer Abstürze von Spielen gestern alles neu aufgesetzt und läuft.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. Mai 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hoffe es läuft bei dir nun auch smooth
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Nope, exakt genauso wie vorher


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nope, exakt genauso wie vorher


Das ist wirklich merkwürdig [emoji848]
Haste dein System schon mal komplett neu aufgesetzt?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (26. Mai 2020)

Ich zocke jetzt seit einigen Stunden Mechwarrior 5. Das Spiel ist ansich ziemlich geil. Jedoch ist es dermaßen lächerlich wie schlecht die Engine auf Navi optimiert wurde.... Zumal die Grafik gar nicht mal so gut aussieht.... trotzdem hast du teilweise so derbe Framerateeinbrüche... das ist echt krass....


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Mai 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich merkwürdig [emoji848]
> Haste dein System schon mal komplett neu aufgesetzt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


Nein, hab ich aber auch nicht vor, weil ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass das ein Problem seitens CoD ist, weil es ne Menge Leute gibt die ähnliche Probleme haben.
Dazu kommt natürlich, dass ich MW eh weniger spiele jetzt, weil ich es im Grunde durch hab. Ich bin Max Level, hab alle 100 Battle Pass Stufen freigeschaltet, hab alle 100 Officer Challenges erledigt, hab alle Operator Challenges gemacht und letztens endlich Damascus freigeschaltet, also jede Waffe die es gibt auf Gold gespielt. Viel zu tun ist eh nicht mehr und langsam hab ich einfach keine Lust mehr mich um die Probleme von dem Game selber zu kümmern. Hätte ja nur sein können, dass vielleicht openSUSE ne Lösung parat hat, aber scheinbar nicht so.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nein, hab ich aber auch nicht vor, weil ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass das ein Problem seitens CoD ist, weil es ne Menge Leute gibt die ähnliche Probleme haben.
> Dazu kommt natürlich, dass ich MW eh weniger spiele jetzt, weil ich es im Grunde durch hab. Ich bin Max Level, hab alle 100 Battle Pass Stufen freigeschaltet, hab alle 100 Officer Challenges erledigt, hab alle Operator Challenges gemacht und letztens endlich Damascus freigeschaltet, also jede Waffe die es gibt auf Gold gespielt. Viel zu tun ist eh nicht mehr und langsam hab ich einfach keine Lust mehr mich um die Probleme von dem Game selber zu kümmern. Hätte ja nur sein können, dass vielleicht openSUSE ne Lösung parat hat, aber scheinbar nicht so.


OK dann ist es ja Sinnlos [emoji4] Wow alles freigeschaltet [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xendetor (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo meine lieben,
habe diesen Thread ziemlich intensiv verfolgt, da ich eine Red Devil 5700XT habe und mir das UV OC selber beibringen wollte.

Ich habe ausschließlich ein Problem mit Call of Duty - Warzone. Egal ob Warzone oder Multiplayer, unregelmäßig hab ich Blackscreens und abstürze.

@davidwigald11 ich weiß auch, dass du scheinbar wenig glück bei der silicon lottery hattest aber scheinbar habe ich das auch.
Wie bekommt ihr eure Temperatur trotz 1950MHz GPU Takt auf unter 90°C?

Meine aktuellen Werte, die relativ stabil in Superposition laufen (lt. GPU-Z ohne Drops) sind 
MHz 1999
Voltage: 1.086
VMem: 900 MHz 
Verbrauch max gemessen: 220Watt
Temp gemessen: 71/95
Manuelle Lüfterkurve
+25% Leistungsgrenze (Was genau bringt das? Bezogen auf die Stromzufuhr oder Taktrate?)

5 Minuten Warzone - Crash


Sind die Werte allgemein zu utopisch?

Mir ist es wichtig, relativ Stromsparend dennoch Stabil und ohne große FPS Einbuße zu agieren.
Deswegen sind >210 Watt eigentlich schon viel für mich in Superposition...


lt. Adrenalin Auto UV - bietet er mir 1.153V an.
Stock sind es 2100 @ 1.200V
ist das die Safe Spannung die bei 2100 auch noch läuft?

Gibt es ein Verhältnis zwischen Taktrate und Spannung? - Sprich 50Mhz weniger wären ca. 25mv die man runtergehen könnte?


Angehangen sind die Stats nach Unigine -> Die sind doch nicht gut?!?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (26. Mai 2020)

Stell den Memory auf Stock Settings und Probiere es wieder. Navi's MC ist sehr zickig...
MHz/V ist kein Linearer Zusammenhang. Somit gibt es keine Faustformel. 2000MHz zu 1062mV ist jetzt aber nicht so utopisch. Sollte eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2020)

Xendetor schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben,
> habe diesen Thread ziemlich intensiv verfolgt, da ich eine Red Devil 5700XT habe und mir das UV OC selber beibringen wollte.
> 
> Ich habe ausschließlich ein Problem mit Call of Duty - Warzone. Egal ob Warzone oder Multiplayer, unregelmäßig hab ich Blackscreens und abstürze.
> ...


Stelle Mal bitte 1982mhz @1,062v ein. Diese Werte habe ich auch 24/7 stable seit Monaten. Haste die Takt/Voltage Kurve im Wattmann begradigt?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xendetor (26. Mai 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Stelle Mal bitte 1982mhz @1,062v ein. Diese Werte habe ich auch 24/7 stable seit Monaten. Haste die Takt/Voltage Kurve im Wattmann begradigt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Ich teste deine Werte einmal aus.
VRam stock?
Leistungsgrenze +10%?

Ich denke du meinst mit Wattmann das Adrenalin Tool wie im angehangenem Bild. 

Die Kurve wurde mittig angehoben sodass fast eine gerade entsteht.


Kann eventuell mein Monitor mit 75Hz auch ein Problem darstellen?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (26. Mai 2020)

Nicht zu viel auf einmal. Teste mit den Settings von EVGA und VRAM auf Stock. Berichte dann und wir sehen weiter.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2020)

Xendetor schrieb:


> Ich teste deine Werte einmal aus.
> VRam stock?
> Leistungsgrenze +10%?
> 
> ...


Jo vram erstmal auf Stock. Richtig die Kurve anheben, so das eine gerade entsteht.


Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xendetor (26. Mai 2020)

Habe VRAM Stock - Eigene Lüfterkurve - / +10% Leistungsgrenze mit Evga´s Werten in Superposition getestet. (Siehe Bild)

Probiere es jetzt in CoD aus.

Edit: nach 4 Runden ca. 5 Minuten siehe Anhang.

Scheint so stabil wie möglich mit CoD zu laufen, aber wir wissen ja alle, das die Entwickler miese Arbeit leisten.

Noch kein Absturz!


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (26. Mai 2020)

Bitte nicht zu sehr auf Benchmarks versteifen. Die sagen leider nicht viel aus. Alles was da stabil ist, muss noch lange nicht bei Spiele stabil sein.
Ich kann meine Nitro auch auf 2000MHz @ 1000mV in Superpos. mehrmalig durchlaufen lassen.... läuft nur leider nicht mit Spielen stabil.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Bitte nicht zu sehr auf Benchmarks versteifen. Die sagen leider nicht viel aus. Alles was da stabil ist, muss noch lange nicht bei Spiele stabil sein.
> Ich kann meine Nitro auch auf 2000MHz @ 1000mV in Superpos. mehrmalig durchlaufen lassen.... läuft nur leider nicht mit Spielen stabil.


Siehste.... ist doch damit stabil soweit.... Temperaturen passen auch....nun teste Mal so 2 Stunden CoD und dann kannste langsam den  Speichertakt erhöhen...ich lass meinen bei 1800mhz laufen....geht noch bisl höher aber so reicht mir das.....meine Karte taktet so bei 1940mhz im Durchschnitt.... Schwankungen sind aber normal...

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Mai 2020)

@*Xendetor*


> @davidwigald11 ich weiß auch, dass du scheinbar wenig glück bei der silicon lottery hattest aber scheinbar habe ich das auch.
> Wie bekommt ihr eure Temperatur trotz 1950MHz GPU Takt auf unter 90°C?
> 
> Meine aktuellen Werte, die relativ stabil in Superposition laufen (lt. GPU-Z ohne Drops) sind
> ...


Naja 2GHz die du hast sind schon ne Menge. Klar wird die Karte dann heiß, vor allem wenn du an der Lüfterkurve nicht viel geändert hast. Die ist von Haus aus sehr niedrig eingestellt. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass 90°C jetzt eigentlich gar kein Problem sind... 
Meine Karte läuft bei 1047mV @ 1975MHz
Ich würd halt sagen geh ruhig noch weiter runter mit der Spannung, aber auch mit dem Takt!
Dazu hab ich noch eine Lüfterkurve mit dem MPT eingestellt, womit die Karte unter Volllast auf ca. 2000-2100RPM läuft. Das ist für einige natürlich sehr viel, für mich ist das nichts, weil ich entweder mit Kopfhörern zocke und sowieso nix höre, oder es läuft Musik und ich hör auch nix. Mit diesen Werten halte ich den Hotspot Ingame sogar unter 80°C. Der Verbrauch im Benchmark liegt bei knapp unter 200W und Ingame so bei ~180W
Aktuelles Setting:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MPT Setting:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ingame Werte bei CoD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dabei ist von oben nach unten:
GPU Temp
Mem Temp
Hotspot
Takt
Auslastung
Power
VRAM Auslastung
Lüfter RPM
RAM Auslastung
CPU Temp
CPU Auslastung


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @*Xendetor*
> 
> Naja 2GHz die du hast sind schon ne Menge. Klar wird die Karte dann heiß, vor allem wenn du an der Lüfterkurve nicht viel geändert hast. Die ist von Haus aus sehr niedrig eingestellt. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass 90°C jetzt eigentlich gar kein Problem sind...
> Meine Karte läuft bei 1047mV @ 1975MHz
> ...


Seine Luffis liefen doch auch schon bei 2200 umin

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Mai 2020)

> Seine Luffis liefen doch auch schon bei 2200 umin


Jo stimmt gar nicht gesehen. Aber da hatte er ja auch schon 87°C, das sind auch nur 5°C mehr als in meinem SP4k Run. Die kleine Differenz kann dann auch durch ein anderes Case kommen z.B.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2020)

hier mal bei mir in 2x Durchläufe SP4K . Die 1600U/min sind nur kurz am Anfang. In SP4K laufen Luffis so im Schnitt bei 1350 bis 1430 u/min. In Games auf 1440P so 1250 bis 1350 u/min.

Auch komisch das ich mehr Punkte habe wie du...obwohl deine Höher taktet...mmhhhh


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Jo stimmt gar nicht gesehen. Aber da hatte er ja auch schon 87°C, das sind auch nur 5°C mehr als in meinem SP4k Run. Die kleine Differenz kann dann auch durch ein anderes Case kommen z.B.



jo mein Case ist auch sehr klein und heizt sich sofort auf


----------



## Xendetor (26. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @*Xendetor*
> 
> Naja 2GHz die du hast sind schon ne Menge. Klar wird die Karte dann heiß, vor allem wenn du an der Lüfterkurve nicht viel geändert hast. Die ist von Haus aus sehr niedrig eingestellt. Man muss aber auch sagen, dass 90°C jetzt eigentlich gar kein Problem sind...
> Meine Karte läuft bei 1047mV @ 1975MHz
> ...



Muss ich dann alle Werte in MPT eintragen, auch GPU Clock usw. wenn ich nur die Fan Kurve damit einstellen will?


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Mai 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hier mal bei mir in 2x Durchläufe SP4K . Die 1600U/min sind nur kurz am Anfang. In SP4K laufen Luffis so im Schnitt bei 1350 bis 1430 u/min. In Games auf 1440P so 1250 bis 1350 u/min.
> 
> Auch komisch das ich mehr Punkte habe wie du...obwohl deine Höher taktet...mmhhhh



Ne, lass dich nicht von meinem Takt beirren  Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso in dem Run der Takt bis auf 1947MHz hoch ging, aber das ist nicht die Regel, eigentlich taktet meine Karte auf exakt ~1900MHz real. Was bei dem einen Run da los war, weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich nur ein ganz kurzer Peak. Also ist schon in normal so, dass du etwas mehr Score hast.



> Muss ich dann alle Werte in MPT eintragen, auch GPU Clock usw. wenn ich nur die Fan Kurve damit einstellen will?


Nein. Du musst nur die Lüfter Werte anpassen.


----------



## Xendetor (26. Mai 2020)

Okay, ich bin ne niete was das MPT angeht... nie benutzt -> habe die Werte so eingestellt wie du sie hast.-> Dann auf Write SSPT und dann?`
Mit dem Red Bios direkt ins bios schreiben? 

Oh je, lässt sich das auch dann wieder rückgängig machen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Mai 2020)

Nein. Als erstes musst du mal mit GPU-Z dein Bios speichern der Karte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wählst du die Datei im MPT mit dem Button "Load" aus. Dann stellst du die Werte ein. Dann auf "Write SPPT". Programm beenden, PC neustarten -> fertig. Flashen musst du nichts, würd ich dir auch nicht empfehlen, wenn du nicht weißt was du da tust. Nur mit dem MPT selber kannst du eigentlich dir nix zerschießen, weil du die SPPT jederzeit mit einem Klick wieder löschen kannst.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ne, lass dich nicht von meinem Takt beirren  Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso in dem Run der Takt bis auf 1947MHz hoch ging, aber das ist nicht die Regel, eigentlich taktet meine Karte auf exakt ~1900MHz real. Was bei dem einen Run da los war, weiß ich nicht, wahrscheinlich nur ein ganz kurzer Peak. Also ist schon in normal so, dass du etwas mehr Score hast.
> 
> 
> Nein. Du musst nur die Lüfter Werte anpassen.


Aso OK dann passt es ja [emoji16][emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xendetor (27. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nein. Als erstes musst du mal mit GPU-Z dein Bios speichern der Karte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, habe ich so gemacht, die Zero RPM enabled sache hat aber nicht funktioniert... diese taucht im Adrenalin nicht auf.
Allgemein habe ich dann jetzt mal die Lüftereinstellungen in Adrenalin (so nenne ich das neue Wattmann) auf Aus gestellt, in der Hoffnung, der übernimmt die in MPT eingestellten Werte nach dem Neustart.
Dort geht er zwar auf 0 RPM aber ich glaube, die eigentlichen Einstellungen wurden nicht übernommen.

Habe jetzt noch ein Benchmark laufen lassen um zu schauen, inwiefern die Lüftereinstellungen übernommen wurden.

Denke die wurde übernommen.

Meine GPU taktet trotz 1984 nicht so hoch wie @davidwigald11 bei 1975


----------



## Xendetor (27. Mai 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hier mal bei mir in 2x Durchläufe SP4K . Die 1600U/min sind nur kurz am Anfang. In SP4K laufen Luffis so im Schnitt bei 1350 bis 1430 u/min. In Games auf 1440P so 1250 bis 1350 u/min.
> 
> Auch komisch das ich mehr Punkte habe wie du...obwohl deine Höher taktet...mmhhhh



Hast du deine CPU auch übertaktet? Wenn ja auf wieviel Volt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Mai 2020)

Xendetor schrieb:


> Okay, habe ich so gemacht, die Zero RPM enabled sache hat aber nicht funktioniert... diese taucht im Adrenalin nicht auf.
> Allgemein habe ich dann jetzt mal die Lüftereinstellungen in Adrenalin (so nenne ich das neue Wattmann) auf Aus gestellt, in der Hoffnung, der übernimmt die in MPT eingestellten Werte nach dem Neustart.
> Dort geht er zwar auf 0 RPM aber ich glaube, die eigentlichen Einstellungen wurden nicht übernommen.
> 
> Habe jetzt noch ein Benchmark laufen lassen um zu schauen, inwiefern die Lüftereinstellungen übernommen wurden.



Ja die manuelle Kurve im Adrenalin soll auch auf Aus bleiben. Mach mal die Steuerung einmal An und wieder Aus und guck dann mal wie die Kurve aussieht. Wenn die Werte vom MPT übernommen wurden, dann sollte die sich nämlich eigentlich verändert haben. Meine sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xendetor (27. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja die manuelle Kurve im Adrenalin soll auch auf Aus bleiben. Mach mal die Steuerung einmal An und wieder Aus und guck dann mal wie die Kurve aussieht. Wenn die Werte vom MPT übernommen wurden, dann sollte die sich nämlich eigentlich verändert haben. Meine sieht so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tatsächlich hat er die Einstellungen übernommen.

Idle Temperatur wesentlich höher als bei dir  dann muss ich wohl noch einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter einbauen.






Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> hier mal bei mir in 2x Durchläufe SP4K . Die 1600U/min sind nur kurz am Anfang. In SP4K laufen Luffis so im Schnitt bei 1350 bis 1430 u/min. In Games auf 1440P so 1250 bis 1350 u/min.
> 
> Auch komisch das ich mehr Punkte habe wie du...obwohl deine Höher taktet...mmhhhh



Was für Lüftkühler hast du denn bitte verbaut, dass du mit ~1600Rpm auf gleiche Temps kommst wie wir bei ~2300rpm?
Edit: Hat sich erledigt, siehe deine Signatur 

Die CPU spielt sicher auch noch eine Rolle bei der Benchmark Punktzahl


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2020)

Xendetor schrieb:


> Hast du deine CPU auch übertaktet? Wenn ja auf wieviel Volt?


CPU?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2020)

Xendetor schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hat er die Einstellungen übernommen.
> 
> Idle Temperatur wesentlich höher als bei dir  dann muss ich wohl noch einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter einbauen.
> 
> ...


CPU spielt keine Rolle

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xendetor (27. Mai 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> CPU?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Bei deinem Superposition Benchmark Result steht 3700x @ 4000Mhz 
Meine läuft auf 3600MHz


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2020)

Xendetor schrieb:


> Bei deinem Superposition Benchmark Result steht 3700x @ 4000Mhz
> Meine läuft auf 3600MHz


Jo weil du nicht manuell oced hast ... deiner boostet auch im Benchmark höher als 3,6ghz . Meinen hab ich zur Zeit auf 4ghz all core ohne Boost 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Mai 2020)

> Bei deinem Superposition Benchmark Result steht 3700x @ 4000Mhz
> Meine läuft auf 3600MHz


Das hat aber keinen Einfluss auf die Performance im Benchmark. 


> Idle Temperatur wesentlich höher als bei dir  dann muss ich wohl noch einen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter einbauen.


Die 38°C die du da siehst sind direkt nach dem Kaltstart von über Nacht. Normalerweise lieg so bei ~45-50°C  glaub ich.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (27. Mai 2020)

Sag mal evga, ist nicht die allg. gängige These, dass man einen 3700x nicht manuell OCen soll? Dachte die Boost Mechanismen seien so optimiert, dass manuelles OC keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringt. Im Gegenteil, wohl dazu führt das die CPU mehr verbraucht. Oder hat sich das jetzt geändert?


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Sag mal evga, ist nicht die allg. gängige These, dass man einen 3700x nicht manuell OCen soll? Dachte die Boost Mechanismen seien so optimiert, dass manuelles OC keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringt. Im Gegenteil, wohl dazu führt das die CPU mehr verbraucht. Oder hat sich das jetzt geändert?



Eigentlich ist das auch so. Verstehe auch nicht wieso er das so macht, beim Zocken ist mein 3700x, wenn die Leistung gefordert ist, permanent am boosten auf ~4,27GHz und wenn die Leistung nicht benötigt wird, dann ist jedes OC auch total unnötig und die CPU boostet auch nicht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Mai 2020)

Ist nur ein Test Mädelz [emoji16] Ich weiß das doch. In Game taktet meine erst auch höher...aber irgendwann  bei nur 4,15ghz. 
Der Allcore ist bei Volllast bei nur 1,11v und im idle nur bei 1,14v....die Wattzahl und Temperatur ist niedriger als Auto Boost. Dafür nicht nur ein Kern bei 4,15ghz....

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xendetor (27. Mai 2020)

Habe mir jetzt mal in mein meshify C heute statt Front 1x 120 auf 2x140mm umgebaut und den 120er nach oben in den Deckel zum rausziehen.
Habe im idle jetzt 40 grad an der gpu statt 45.
Bringt wahrscheinlich unter Volllast keine 3 grad aber die Dinger habe ich vom Kumpel fürn 5er bekommen


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Mai 2020)

Solange die Karte unter Last nicht >95°C geht, kannst du im Grunde die Temps alle ignorieren


----------



## Da_Obst (28. Mai 2020)

Ein neuer Treiber ist raus gekommen.
Adrenaline 20.5.1:

https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-5-1


----------



## Xendetor (28. Mai 2020)

Bedenkenlos installieren oder noch auf Feedback warten?


----------



## Elistaer (28. Mai 2020)

Hatte von euch schon jemand den Fehler cdrom0 fehlerhafter Block? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (28. Mai 2020)

Xendetor schrieb:


> Bedenkenlos installieren oder noch auf Feedback warten?



Ich hab den mal drüber gebügelt weil ich gestern auch auf Win2004 geupdated hab -> läuft. 
Im Reddit Thread hab ich auch nichts von irgendwelchen groben Fehlern gelesen, sollte man also mal antesten können.


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Mai 2020)

Solange der 20.2.2 bei mir so gut läuft wie er es aktuell tut, update ich gar nix


----------



## Da_Obst (28. Mai 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Hatte von euch schon jemand den Fehler cdrom0 fehlerhafter Block?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk



Sagt mir garnichts, wo und wann tritt der auf?


----------



## Xendetor (28. Mai 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Hatte von euch schon jemand den Fehler cdrom0 fehlerhafter Block?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk



Ich glaube, dass hat absolut nichts mit dem Navi zu tun


----------



## RawMangoJuli (28. Mai 2020)

laut Lisa Su wird Big Navi "in the next number of month" launchen (was auch immer das genau heißt xD)

und das es ein Halo Produkt werden soll


----------



## Elistaer (28. Mai 2020)

Xendetor schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass hat absolut nichts mit dem Navi zu tun


Ich habe es hier gepostet weil mit dem @drstoecker, @Gurdi und CO hier sehr viel Wissen vorhanden ist was Hardware angeht. 

Warum ich es hier poste steht unten.

@Da_Obst es tritt immer bei einem Blackscreen auf welcher auch den Treiber zurücksetzt. 

Meine 5700XT läuft mit UV ca 1900 MHz, und 1150 mV, PT 50%, und Lüfter höher in den RPM. VRAM ist Stock.

@RawMangoJuli frei übersetzt sagt Lisa damit das Big Navi den GPU Markt einen neuen look verpasst. Sie nimmt hierzu Marketing Technisch den "Brand-Halo-Effekt auf.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Mai 2020)

blutegel1 schrieb:


> sagt gerade der der die treiber verteidigt als würe er geld dafür bekommen interessant.



Wat? 

Edit: Oh ich sehs. Mal wieder ist die Sperre von einem Troll Account rum, mal sehen ob heute schon die nächste rein flattert.


----------



## Sirthegoat (28. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wat?
> 
> Edit: Oh ich sehs. Mal wieder ist die Sperre von einem Troll Account rum, mal sehen ob heute schon die nächste rein flattert.



Einfach gekonnt ignorieren da stößt man sowieso auf Granit. Weiß jemand wo der Schalter ist um diese bekloppten Icons über dem Avatar auszublenden, finde das beim besten Willen nicht?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (28. Mai 2020)

Benutzeraccountsteuerung. Habe schon einige drin....


----------



## davidwigald11 (28. Mai 2020)

> mal sehen ob heute schon die nächste rein flattert.


Und da ist sie auch schon, ging ja schneller als gedacht


----------



## LordEliteX (30. Mai 2020)

Habe mir Origins fürn 5er geholt und das scheint der Ultimative Stresstest für Grakas zu sein.
Odyssey und andere Games sind seit Wochen nicht abgestürzt mit meinem Setting und Origins läuft keine 10min.


----------



## Metamorph83 (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich brauch mal Hilfe von der roten Seite der Macht. Ich soll/darf einem Kollegen einen WQHD tauglichen Rechner mit eher geringerem Budget bauen. Ich würde ihm gerne Red Devil 5700 Xt verbauen, bin aber etwas aufgeschreckt als ich von den Blackscreens/Crashes gelesen habe. Da ich die Problematik nicht verfolgt habe, würde ich gerne mal euch im Forum nach euren Erfahrungen fragen und wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, das es eintrifft bzw. gibt es da schon Hot Fixes?


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Mai 2020)

> nach euren Erfahrungen fragen


Ich hab die Red Devil seit Release und hatte seitdem nicht ein einziges mal einen unverschuldeten Blackscreen, den ich nicht beheben konnte. 
Die einzigen Blackscreens die ich hatte, waren aufgrund von instabilem UV, aber da bin ich natürlich selbst dran schuld 


> bzw. gibt es da schon Hot Fixes?


Dazu gabs schon etliche. Ich bezweifle, dass jetzt noch eine große Anzahl an Leuten Probleme mit Blackscreens haben.


----------



## Da_Obst (30. Mai 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich brauch mal Hilfe von der roten Seite der Macht. Ich soll/darf einem Kollegen einen WQHD tauglichen Rechner mit eher geringerem Budget bauen. Ich würde ihm gerne Red Devil 5700 Xt verbauen, bin aber etwas aufgeschreckt als ich von den Blackscreens/Crashes gelesen habe. Da ich die Problematik nicht verfolgt habe, würde ich gerne mal euch im Forum nach euren Erfahrungen fragen und wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, das es eintrifft bzw. gibt es da schon Hot Fixes?



Ich musste am Anfang ein bisserl rumbasteln, mittlerweile läuft die Karte so wie sie soll.
Hatte aber keine Blackscreens, sondern das Problem, dass die Karte unter Last mit dem Takt in den Keller gegangen ist. 
Das hat sich mit dem deaktivieren von ULPS beheben lassen, seitdem machen nur mehr die Spiele ansich Probleme (Stichwort: Warzone ). 
Würd der Navi daher auf jeden Fall 'ne Chance geben. 

Ich glaub auch, dass das "Problem" mit Navi generell ein bisserl aufgebauscht wird weil das in den letzten Monaten in die Köpfe der Leute gehämmert wurde. 
Wenn ich aktiv nach Problemen mit einer grünen Karte suche, dann finde ich mindestens gleichviele Threads wo irgendwas nicht passt. 
Der Unterschied ist nur, dass die Leute bei NV nicht pauschal davon ausgehen, dass die Karten krasse Probleme machen.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Mai 2020)

Exakt. Dort wird auch weniger danach gesucht. AMD gibt uns mit Adrenalin sehr viele Stellschrauben in die Hand für die man bei grün extra tools wie den afterburner, inspector, oder experience braucht. Wo viele Stellschrauben sind, kann man aber auch viel verstellen und Schwierigkeiten hervorrufen. 
Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Ansätze und beide haben ihre Berechtigung. Als Kunde finde ich es persönlich super, da man so einfach nach persönlichem Gusto kaufen und zufrieden sein kann. Hat man Spaß am tweaken und den Möglichkeiten, Rot. Will man einfach nur was einstecken und sich keine Gedanken mehr machen, Grün. Eigentlich haben wir Kunden eine echt tolle Situation.


----------



## Metamorph83 (30. Mai 2020)

Danke für die antworten. Werde es wohl probieren. Wichtig ist, das es nach dem einrichten läuft. Der kollege will so zu sagen plug and play, da er sich halt nicht auskennt...  Bin eh gespannt wie die amd karten rennen, die devil soll ja die beste Kühlung mitbringen.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Mai 2020)

Und wenn du einfach eine Leistungsklasse tiefer (dafür aber in der gleichen Preisklasse) beispielsweise eine 2060 kaufst?
Keine Ahnung und plug and play klingt eher nach team green.


----------



## Metamorph83 (30. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und wenn du einfach eine Leistungsklasse tiefer (dafür aber in der gleichen Preisklasse) beispielsweise eine 2060 kaufst?
> Keine Ahnung und plug and play klingt eher nach team green.



Ich sehe es nicht ein für weniger Leistung, gleich oder mehr viel auszugeben und werde sowas auch niemanden empfehlen. Dazu hat er eine WQHD Monitor (1440p)und hier sehe ich die 2060 zukünftig etwas zu dünn auf der Brust. Eigentlich würde ich eh vorschlagen auf die neue Gen zu warten, aber er will jetzt... Eine 2060s zu teuer, eine 2060 zu wenig vram. Die 2070s ist momentan lächerlich teuer, so dass in dem Sinne nur die 5700xt übrig bleibt. Die gibts aktuell für 438 (devil).


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und wenn du einfach eine Leistungsklasse tiefer (dafür aber in der gleichen Preisklasse) beispielsweise eine 2060 kaufst?
> Keine Ahnung und plug and play klingt eher nach team green.



Ich hab schon einige Navi Karten verbaut und von denen laufen 4 Stück komplett nach dem Prinzip Plug and Play. 2 Red Devil, 1 Pulse und eine Referenz Karte an denen noch nie auch nur eine einzige Einstellung gedreht wurde. Laufen seit Tag 1 problemlos. Selbst die Referenzkarte, die ja den ach so schlechten Kühler hat. Ja der Hotspot kommt mal den 95°C nahe, aber macht es der Karte was aus? Nein, ich denke nicht. Plug and Play funktioniert auch mit Navi. Man macht sich bei Nvidia nur weniger Gedanken, weil die ganzen Werte die man bei Navi schon mit dem Treiber alleine ausließt bei Nvidia überhaupt nicht sichtbar sind, das ist eigentlich alles. Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass eine 2070s bspw unbedingt so viel kühler ist als ne Red Devil. Man siehts nur einfach nicht. Und deshalb weiß das niemand 



> Ich sehe es nicht ein für weniger Leistung, gleich oder mehr viel  auszugeben und werde sowas auch niemanden empfehlen. Dazu hat er eine  WQHD Monitor (1440p)und hier sehe ich die 2060 zukünftig etwas zu dünn  auf der Brust. Eigentlich würde ich eh vorschlagen auf die neue Gen zu  warten, aber er will jetzt... Eine 2060s zu teuer, eine 2060 zu wenig  vram. Die 2070s ist momentan lächerlich teuer, so dass in dem Sinne nur  die 5700xt übrig bleibt. Die gibts aktuell für 438 (devil).


Mit der Sichtweise bist du bei Navi eindeutig richtig würd ich sagen. Ich kanns nur empfehlen.


----------



## Da_Obst (30. Mai 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und wenn du einfach eine Leistungsklasse tiefer (dafür aber in der gleichen Preisklasse) beispielsweise eine 2060 kaufst?
> Keine Ahnung und plug and play klingt eher nach team green.



Wenn jemand keine Ahnung hat, dann ist das in meinen Augen kein Problem. Zumindest ein Kollege ist ja vorhanden der sich mit der Materie auskennt und gut Infos ranschaffen/weiterhelfen kann wenn irgendwas nicht hinhaut. 
Anders würd's aussehen wenn man einfach keine Lust hat sich mit dem PC auseinander zu setzen. Aber da wird man mit sämtlicher HW unglücklich, fängt ja schon beim OS an, dass man an irgendwas rumfriemeln muss. 

Bei NV muss man zumindest einmal in den Treiber um Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate einzustellen. 
Bei AMD ist mittlerweile das Standard-Profil so eingerichtet, dass sämtliche "Stolpersteine" von Haus aus deaktiviert sind. 
Habe ja vor kurzem den 20.5.1 drauf geworfen, da war beispielsweise "Enhanced-Sync" ausgeschaltet. 

Sobald man sich einen PC kauft holt man sich zwangsweise 'nen Packen potenzieller Probleme in's Haus. ^^
Wenn ich dran denke wie ich mich rumgeärgert hab als noch zwei Monitore an der 980Ti angeschlossen waren. Das wünsche ich meinem schlimmsten Feind nicht. 
Soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass das der generelle Fall ist, meine 285/570 und 780 waren ja vollends die PlugIn&Forget-Experience.


----------



## DaHell63 (30. Mai 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Bei NV muss man zumindest einmal in den Treiber um Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate einzustellen.



??? Klär mich mal auf was ich da einstellen muß/soll?


----------



## Da_Obst (30. Mai 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> ??? Klär mich mal auf was ich da einstellen muß/soll?



ist das jetzt nimmer so, dass man im Treiber die Desktop-Auflösung einstellt? 
Hatte ja bis vor "kurzem" noch die 980Ti drinnen, da hab ich im NV Control Panel die 2560x1440 Pixel @ 144Hz reingehämmert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaHell63 (30. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht stehe ich ja auf dem Schlauch .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metamorph83 (30. Mai 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja der Hotspot kommt mal den 95°C nahe, aber macht es der Karte was aus? Nein, ich denke nicht. Plug and Play funktioniert auch mit Navi. Man macht sich bei Nvidia nur weniger Gedanken, weil die ganzen Werte die man bei Navi schon mit dem Treiber alleine ausließt bei Nvidia überhaupt nicht sichtbar sind, das ist eigentlich alles. Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass eine 2070s bspw unbedingt so viel kühler ist als ne Red Devil. Man siehts nur einfach nicht. Und deshalb weiß das niemand



Also darum mach ich mir keine Sorgen, das ist bei NVidia nicht anders, meine TI hat auch Hot Spots zwischen 80-90 Grad, gerade bei den Spannungswandlern, wie soll das auch anders sein bei 300W Leistungsaufnahme. Besonders hab ich das beim Kühlerumbau gemerkt, etwas dickere Leitpads an den Spawas verwendet und schon war die Karte im Panikmode obwohl die GPU Temp ok war...


----------



## miTu (31. Mai 2020)

Moin Leute,

eben Rebel Galaxy Outlaw gespielt in 3440 x 1440 in high. 

Temps bei 99% Auslastung GPU 75°/90° (Junction), VRAM 66°, Mem 82°.

Lüfter GPU bei ca. 1550 rpm

CPU bei 60 - 72°

GPU Takt 1950Mhz, 1050mV

Leider finde ich die MSI Gaming X 5700XT bei über 1400 rpm zu laut. Hätte ich gerne zwischen 1200 - 1300 rpm. Dann steigt die Temperatur aber über 80° und der Hotsport ist kurz vor 99°.

Undervolting habe ich schon versucht. Bringt nicht soviel anscheinend. Habe in meinem Fractal Design Meshify C 2x 140mm in der Front und 2x 140mm oben (BQ Silent Wings 2) verbaut.

Gibt es noch Möglichkeiten mit der vorhandener Hardware? Mir aktuell zu laut bzw. dann zu warm.


----------



## miTu (31. Mai 2020)

Komolze schrieb:


> Durch eine Verkettung ungünstiger Umstände und meiner Blödheit und Ungeduld (zum größten Teil) habe ich meine Sapphire Nitro+ zu einem guten Kurs verkauft. Leider wurde dann aus dem anderen Deal nichts somit habe ich mir wieder eine NAVI XT-Karte gekauft
> Es ist aber eine MSI Gaming X geworden.
> Es ist jetzt meine dritte Navi  (Ref>Nitro>GamingX), deshalb mag ich behaupten, dass ich das Verhalten von Navi schon recht gut beurteilen kann. Es hat mich auch genug nerven gekostet alles...
> Die Gaming X läuft mit 1093mV und 2100 (was durchweg 2034-45 Boost ist) und 1830 Speicher. Der Kühler ist dabei wirklich ordentlich leise und auch die Temperaturen sehen soweit echt gut aus. Lediglich dieses scheiß Lüfterverhalten hat auch die GamingX. Dabei meine ich , dass in einem Ladebildschirm, wenn kurzzeitig die ASIC Power ansteigt, sofort die Lüfter hochdrehen. Ist das eigentlich ein Feature oder ein Bug?Denn ich weiß sicher, dass es erst seit einem 2019er Treiber "eingeführt" wurde. Ich meine den 19.8.X oder eine Nummer früher.
> ...




Was läuft dein Lüfter bei der Karte? Ab ca. 1350/1400 rpm auch laut?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (31. Mai 2020)

Die MSI hat ab Stock mit den leisesten Lüfter. Das Problem wird sein das du die 2100MHz eingestellt hast. Sie wird halt immer dahin zu boosten. Das wird bei jeder Navi laut und heiß. Einfach bei dem Target 2000 MHZ einstellen und dann hast du Ruhe. Wird dich ca. 1 bis 2 FPS kosten


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2020)

miTu schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> eben Rebel Galaxy Outlaw gespielt in 3440 x 1440 in high.
> 
> ...



Flüssigmetall.


----------



## miTu (31. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Die MSI hat ab Stock mit den leisesten Lüfter. Das Problem wird sein das du die 2100MHz eingestellt hast. Sie wird halt immer dahin zu boosten. Das wird bei jeder Navi laut und heiß. Einfach bei dem Target 2000 MHZ einstellen und dann hast du Ruhe. Wird dich ca. 1 bis 2 FPS kosten



Aktuell habe ich GPU Takt 1950Mhz (max 2000) 1050mV.

Kann das mit leise irgendwie nicht bestätigen. Ab 1400 bzw. 1500 rpm ist der Lüfter hörbar. Für meine Verhältnisse störend.

Flüssigmetall habe ich bei der8auer schon mal was gesehen mit ner älteren Karte. Hat da nicht den Effekt gehabt, wie bei CPUs. Würde Flüssigmetall gehen ohne was kaputt zu machen? Sprich frisst sich in den Kühler?!


----------



## Belo79 (31. Mai 2020)

So richtig still wird es nie, außer man spielt mit den Einstellungen oder baut auf Wasser um. Habe bei mir UV 1050mV und max. Boost auf 1962. In Spielen begrenze ich die FPS meistens auf 110 FPS, dann ist es still (1200 bis 1400 u/min). Lasse ich ihn bis 144 FPS laufen, wird es laut.

Unter der GPU habe ich noch zusätzlich einen 140er Lüfter installiert (liegt direkt unter GPU, mit Gummifüßen), bringt beim Hotspot 5 - 6 Grad, dadurch läuft sie deutlich ruhiger). Hotspot geht aktuell beim daddeln nie über 83 Grad.

Flüssigmetall ist leitend, also Vorsicht ist angesagt, habe mich da bisher nie ran getraut. GPU ist auch immer so ein Ding, bei welchem ich ungerne rumhantiere.


----------



## Da_Obst (31. Mai 2020)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehe ich ja auf dem Schlauch .



Du kannst die Einstellungen auch im Windows setzen?
Bei mir hat der Treiber das immer gekonnt ignoriert. 
War anscheinend wohl ein weiteres Problemchen bei mir. Wobei ich mir daran nie den Kopf gestoßen habe. 



miTu schrieb:


> Aktuell habe ich GPU Takt 1950Mhz (max 2000) 1050mV.
> 
> Kann das mit leise irgendwie nicht bestätigen. Ab 1400 bzw. 1500 rpm ist der Lüfter hörbar. Für meine Verhältnisse störend.
> 
> Flüssigmetall habe ich bei der8auer schon mal was gesehen mit ner älteren Karte. Hat da nicht den Effekt gehabt, wie bei CPUs. Würde Flüssigmetall gehen ohne was kaputt zu machen? Sprich frisst sich in den Kühler?!



Soweit ich weiß setzt sich LM in die Oberfläche von reinem Kupfer und lässt sich dann nicht mehr ohne Rückstände entfernen. 
Hab schon ein paar Mal gesehen, dass Leute ihre Kühler dann abschleifen mussten um das Zeug wieder gut runter zu bekommen. 
Kaputt machen tut's Cu und Ni nicht, abseits vom optischen Mangel halt. 

Allerdings wird sich dadurch ja auch nur die Temp am Chip verändern/verbessern. Die Abwärme bleibt ja gleich, also müssen die Lüffis weiterhin schaufeln. 
Wenn du die Karte leiser bekommen möchtest, dann könntest dir ja mal Nachrüstkühler angucken und schauen, ob du einen solchen auf deine Karte bekommst.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (31. Mai 2020)

Habe festgestellt, das die SoC Spannung mit der Core Voltage korreliert. Je höher die SoC Spannung um so höher MUSS die Core Voltage um stabil zu sein. Einfach mal versuchen die SoC Spannung über MPT zu senken. So weit wie möglich. Dann geht UV besser...


----------



## bath92 (31. Mai 2020)

miTu schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> eben Rebel Galaxy Outlaw gespielt in 3440 x 1440 in high.
> 
> ...



Deine Karte sollte eigentlich perfekt für einen Lüfter-Mod geeignet sein. Der Kühler an sich ist richtig gut, die Lüfter sind wohl das Problem.
Also entweder einen "Ghetto-Mod" oder du lässt dir per 3D-Druck einen Lüfterhalterung für zwei leise 120mm (z.B. Silent Wings 3 High Speed) anfertigen die dann per VGA-PWM-Adapter direkt an die Karte.

Die original Lüfterhalterung sollte sich mit vier Schrauben vom Kühler lösen lassen.


----------



## miTu (31. Mai 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Deine Karte sollte eigentlich perfekt für einen Lüfter-Mod geeignet sein. Der Kühler an sich ist richtig gut, die Lüfter sind wohl das Problem.
> Also entweder einen "Ghetto-Mod" oder du lässt dir per 3D-Druck einen Lüfterhalterung für zwei leise 120mm (z.B. Silent Wings 3 High Speed) anfertigen die dann per VGA-PWM-Adapter direkt an die Karte.
> 
> Die original Lüfterhalterung sollte sich mit vier Schrauben vom Kühler lösen lassen.



Das werde ich mal im Netz suchen. Habe ich noch nie gehört. Danke.

Platz habe ich noch mit Case. Der Lüfter vorne bringt gefühlt nichts. Einen Lüfter unter die Grafikkarte wird sicher auch nichts bringen. Sonst halt mit noch weniger Takt probieren. Watt technisch könnte ich vielleicht noch versuchen runter zu gehen. Danke erstmal für die vielen Ideen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Mai 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Habe festgestellt, das die SoC Spannung mit der Core Voltage korreliert. Je höher die SoC Spannung um so höher MUSS die Core Voltage um stabil zu sein. Einfach mal versuchen die SoC Spannung über MPT zu senken. So weit wie möglich. Dann geht UV besser...



Was hast du denn genau eingestellt?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (31. Mai 2020)

1050 mV. Hatte erhöht auf 1062mV und musste mit der Core Voltage min. 15mV höher damit es wieder stabil war.


----------



## Elistaer (1. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich wieder aktiv testen kann suche ich nach meinem Problem weiter. 

Bin umgezogen und die Internet Leitung steht ab dem 03.06. Als Single wurde das Kinderzimmer in die Nerd Höhle umfunktioniert, der Schreibtisch bekommt nächste Woche noch einen Umbau in Form von einer 2m langen Platte so das alles mehr Platz hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juni 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder aktiv testen kann suche ich nach meinem Problem weiter.
> 
> Bin umgezogen und die Internet Leitung steht ab dem 03.06. Als Single wurde das Kinderzimmer in die Nerd Höhle umfunktioniert, der Schreibtisch bekommt nächste Woche noch einen Umbau in Form von einer 2m langen Platte so das alles mehr Platz hat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk



Ich hab mein Gästebad rausgerissen und da mein Büro rein gezimmert weil mein Büro den Kindern weichen musste 
Da lag sogar ein Netzwerkkabel in der Wand zum Router....


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (1. Juni 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Gästebad rausgerissen und da mein Büro rein gezimmert weil mein Büro den Kindern weichen musste
> Da lag sogar ein Netzwerkkabel in der Wand zum Router....



Hihi.... das leid eines jeden Familienvaters. Ich muss im Wohnzimmer auf einem kleinen Tisch mein Kram verstauen.... meine 3 weiber haben mir nicht mehr platz gelassen...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. Juni 2020)

"Hitting the mailing list just minutes ago were a set of more than 200 patches bringing up support for the previously unheard of Sienna Cichlid GPU.

The patches indicate Sienna Cichlid is a Navi-based GPU with new VCN 3.0 capabilities for video encoding and DCN3 on the display front and a variety of other alterations compared to the existing Navi support.

It's quite possible Sienna Cichlid is the "big Navi" / RDNA2 GPU."

AMD Radeon Linux Driver Sees Patches For New "Sienna Cichlid" GPU - Phoronix


Edit: 

NV_SIENNA_CICHLID_P_A0 = 40.
NV_NAVI21_P_A0 = 40. 

https://twitter.com/KOMACHI_ENSAKA/status/1267537045318033409

Edit2: GDDR6 wäre aber echt lame




Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Gästebad rausgerissen und da mein Büro rein gezimmert weil mein Büro den Kindern weichen musste
> Da lag sogar ein Netzwerkkabel in der Wand zum Router....



hätts n Tisch vor der Schüssel nicht auch getan?


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juni 2020)

> hätts n Tisch vor der Schüssel nicht auch getan?


Das wäre dem Finanzamt schwer zu vermitteln gewesen


----------



## Elistaer (2. Juni 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Gästebad rausgerissen und da mein Büro rein gezimmert weil mein Büro den Kindern weichen musste
> Da lag sogar ein Netzwerkkabel in der Wand zum Router....


Ich bin in einer Mietwohnung da ist mit CAT7 in jedem Raum nix. Die Lichtschalter werden über 2 klingeldrähte gesteuert.

Aber es passt für mich am Freitag kommt der Telekom Techniker dann geht auch mein Internet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larsson92 (3. Juni 2020)

Moin, könnt ihr Hardware Monitoring Software empfehlen a la Rivatuner nur eben für AMD Karten? Suche etwas mit Overlay


----------



## Da_Obst (3. Juni 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Moin, könnt ihr Hardware Monitoring Software empfehlen a la Rivatuner nur eben für AMD Karten? Suche etwas mit Overlay



Der Riva-Tuner passt schon. Bloß der Afterburner macht manchmal noch Probleme, man muss die ja nicht im Tandem installieren. 
Ich fütter den RT einfach mit den Werten aus HWInfo. Da kann man sich auch ein OSD einrichten. 
Und die FPS/Frametimes kann man sich immer direkt mit dem RT zeichnen lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Edit2: GDDR6 wäre aber echt lame



Sieht aber wohl danach aus, außerdem 4x SDMA engines. Hoffentlich hat der MC nicht wieder so ein OC Potential wie ein Toastbrot.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Juni 2020)

AMD Big Navi to arrive before next-generation consoles - VideoCardz.com




gaussmath schrieb:


> Sieht aber wohl danach aus, außerdem 4x SDMA engines. Hoffentlich hat der MC nicht wieder so ein OC Potential wie ein Toastbrot.



jo, dann werden es wohl auch nur 12 GB 

an nen 512Bit Interface glaub ich irgendwie nicht xD


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. Juni 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hihi.... das leid eines jeden Familienvaters. Ich muss im Wohnzimmer auf einem kleinen Tisch mein Kram verstauen.... meine 3 weiber haben mir nicht mehr platz gelassen...



Wie bitte? Die haben dir Platz gelassen, ich hab schon mit einer kein Anrecht auf iwas...


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (3. Juni 2020)

Glaub mir ich musste auch hart "verhandeln"


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das Deutsche Männer als Weicheier wahrgenommen werden wenn überall die Frau die hosen anhat.



Kein Wunder das Deutsche als humorloses Volk gelten wenn du mit dem Satz mal wieder genau das bestätigst


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Juni 2020)

Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Kein Wunder das Deutsche Männer als Weicheier wahrgenommen werden wenn überall die Frau die hosen anhat.



Wir reden dann mal, wenn es bei dir soweit ist und du mal >5 Jahre in ner Bez. steckst. Die haben halt deutlich mehr "Druckmittel"...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Juni 2020)

demnächst gibts wohl nen Navi10 Refresh


----------



## gaussmath (4. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> demnächst gibts wohl nen Navi10 Refresh



Wie sinnvoll ist denn ein Navi10  Refresh, wenn RDNA2 im September-Oktober kommt?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Juni 2020)

kommt auf das Line-up an.


----------



## gaussmath (4. Juni 2020)

Du meinst, der Refresh rundet das Portfolio nach unten ab? Das könnte tatsächlich Sinn machen. Soll RDNA2 nicht aber einmal komplett durch alle Leistungsklassen gezogen werden?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Juni 2020)

Soweit ich die Gerüchtelage verstanden habe, soll Big Navi (Navi 2X) die Enthusiasten Ecke bedienen und der Navi 10 Refresh soll die WQHD und tiefer bedienen. Vielleicht optimieren die RDNA noch nen bisschen...


----------



## DARPA (4. Juni 2020)

Da wär ich schon enttäuscht, wenn N21 kein HBM bekommt. Dann wollen sie also wie nV die Bruteforce GDDR Lösung auspacken. Na hoffentlich haben sie noch weiter ihre Kompressionsverfahren optimiert.

Zum Lineup, wann hat AMD zuletzt ein komplettes Lineup top to bottom releast? Haben sie das überhaupt schon mal?


----------



## gaussmath (4. Juni 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Zum Lineup, wann hat AMD zuletzt ein komplettes Lineup top to bottom releast? Haben sie das überhaupt schon mal?



"David also revealed that the RDNA 2 architecture goes through the entire  stack which means that we won't be getting just high-end products but  also mainstream and high-end graphics card under the enthusiast segment  at much affordable price points."

Quelle

Es geht ja nicht darum, dass direkt das komplette Lineup gelauncht wird. Die Frage ist, ob sich ein RDNA1 Refresh lohnt, wenn die RDNA2 Mittelklasse vielleicht sogar schon Anfang 2021 kommt.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Juni 2020)

machen se bei den CPUs ja auch ^^


----------



## DARPA (4. Juni 2020)

Das ist so ein Punkt, wo sich AMD bisher immer selbst im Weg stand. 

Bei nV hat man mit jeder Generation Modelle von xx50 - xx80Ti. Klar strukturiert. Von mir aus kann man bei den Fußhupen auch gerne mal mit Refreshes oder Rebrands arbeiten. 

AMD dagegen wechselt ja teilweise mit jeder Generation das komplette Namensschema bzw haben sie nie ein durchgängiges Lineup. Was in Vergangenheit sicher zum Großteil an fehlendem Budget lag.

Das sind aber so Kleinigkeiten, die eine große Außenwirkung haben. Vorallem für den normalen Käufer. Das muss in Zukunft auf jeden Fall besser werden.


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Juni 2020)

Ich bräuchte nochmal eure Hilfe.

Ich bekomme in unregelmäßigen Abständen wieder Bluescreens. Normalerweise sehe ich dann in der Ereignisanzeige das die Radeonsoftware das Problem war sofern es an der Graka lag. 
Bei den letzen malen war dies nicht so. Trotzdem hat sich der Treiber resetet. War das jetzt einfach so wegen dem Bluescreen oder war es doch der Treiber? Die Bluescreens kommen nur im Idle 

Settings sind aktuell 2090Mhz im Treiber bei 1131mV
Sind aber auch bei Stock Werten aufgetreten. 

Könnte natürlich auch wieder an Windows liegen. Habe vor kurzem noch gelesen das die neuen Windows Updates für Bluescreens sorgen.
Vielleicht hilft Bluescreenview ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Gerade einen Blackscreen bekommen. Habe nur Musik gehört. 
Karte lief auf Stock Werten wegen dem vorherigen Bluescreen.


----------



## Da_Obst (4. Juni 2020)

Läuft dein RAM stabil? Der Treiber muss nicht zwingend die Ursache sein, kann auch passieren, dass es den abschießt weil was anderes die Beine streckt. 
Eventuell mal ausgiebig auf Stabilität prüfen und auch nach Fehlern suchen lassen. Karhu und GSAT wär da meine Wahl. 
Bei den Blackscreens bin ich ratlos, ich hatte die nur einmal ganz kurz und nie wieder seit ich sämtliche PCIe-Powersaving Features abgeschaltet hab.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Juni 2020)

@ Schaffebigbraintime

Kannst du dich bitte endlich aus diesem Thread verziehen? KEINER braucht hier deine blöde negative Einstellung, deine Provokationen, dein Gehetze gegen AMD und auch sonst nichts was du schreibst, jeder einzelne hier ist genervt davon. Hier gehts freundlich zu und hier wird Leuten geholfen. Und sonst nichts. Kannst du den Titel lesen? Hier geht es um NAVI LABERTHREAD!!! da steht nichts von AMD gehate, Nvidia Karten und sonst was. Zum rumhaten kannst du in den News Bereich gehen. Tschüss.


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Läuft dein RAM stabil? Der Treiber muss nicht zwingend die Ursache sein, kann auch passieren, dass es den abschießt weil was anderes die Beine streckt.
> Eventuell mal ausgiebig auf Stabilität prüfen und auch nach Fehlern suchen lassen. Karhu und GSAT wär da meine Wahl.
> Bei den Blackscreens bin ich ratlos, ich hatte die nur einmal ganz kurz und nie wieder seit ich sämtliche PCIe-Powersaving Features abgeschaltet hab.



Den Blackscreen hatte ich tatsächlich auch zum ersten mal. Ram und co. sollten stabil laufen. Habe da seit Juli 2019 nichts mehr gemacht und bis zum Einbau der neuen Karte nie Probleme gehabt. Werde aber trotzdem mal nachschauen. 
Hatte mir sogar extra ein Tool zum Testen gekauft was im Ryzen Sammelthread oft genutzt wird. Werde mal was anhängen. Karhu hatte nämlich damals keine Fehler gefunden über Stunden der RamTester schon.

Ich werde mal dem AMD Support schreiben mal schauen was dabei raus kommt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Sehe es war August und nicht Juli ups..


----------



## Da_Obst (4. Juni 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Den Blackscreen hatte ich tatsächlich auch zum ersten mal. Ram und co. sollten stabil laufen. Habe da seit Juli 2019 nichts mehr gemacht und bis zum Einbau der neuen Karte nie Probleme gehabt. Werde aber trotzdem mal nachschauen.
> Hatte mir sogar extra ein Tool zum Testen gekauft was im Ryzen Sammelthread oft genutzt wird. Werde mal was anhängen. Karhu hatte nämlich damals keine Fehler gefunden über Stunden der RamTester schon.
> 
> Ich werde mal dem AMD Support schreiben mal schauen was dabei raus kommt
> ...



Karhu ist nur ein Stabilitätstest für die Settings, beispielsweise mit Memtest86 kann man auf Fehler in den Riegeln prüfen. 
Unter Windows kann man nicht den gesamten Speicher-Bereich abdecken was tückisch sein kann. Das sollte mit einem bootfähigen Tool gemacht werden. 
Aber, wenn dein System erst jetzt rumzickt, dann sollte der Speicher nicht das Problem sein. Probleme beim RAM kommen meist viel früher an die Oberfläche. 

Dann bin ich jetzt aber leider auch überfragt. Bei mir läuft die 2004 mit den neuen AMD-Treibern absolut sauber und das obwohl ich üblicherweise immer krasse Probleme mit den ersten Revisionen der neuen Updates habe. ^^


----------



## RawMangoJuli (4. Juni 2020)

da fällt mir wieder das Gerücht AquariusZi ein

Navi21/22 sollen weiter 7nm sein aber Navi23 hat sich geändert (5nm?)

vllt dauert Navi23 deswegen länger und es wird Navi10 als Ersatz refresht


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte bisher nur mit dem 20.3 Treiber das Problem das der Treiber einen BSOD verursacht hat. Hatte sich wie folgt bemerkbar gemacht: Treiber resetete sich im Spiel und das Spiel stürzte ab. Im Task Mang. Sah man das die C
GPU 100% ausgelastet war trotz Desktop und ohne App. Im Hintergrund...
Nach Neustart des Spiels kam der BSOD. Ging weg durch einen neuen Treiber. Sonst hatte ich nur BDOD wenn ich CPU oder RAM UV/OC betrieben hatte...


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Karhu ist nur ein Stabilitätstest für die Settings, beispielsweise mit Memtest86 kann man auf Fehler in den Riegeln prüfen.
> Unter Windows kann man nicht den gesamten Speicher-Bereich abdecken was tückisch sein kann. Das sollte mit einem bootfähigen Tool gemacht werden.
> Aber, wenn dein System erst jetzt rumzickt, dann sollte der Speicher nicht das Problem sein. Probleme beim RAM kommen meist viel früher an die Oberfläche.
> 
> Dann bin ich jetzt aber leider auch überfragt. Bei mir läuft die 2004 mit den neuen AMD-Treibern absolut sauber und das obwohl ich üblicherweise immer krasse Probleme mit den ersten Revisionen der neuen Updates habe. ^^



Habe jetzt mal auf die neueste Treiber Version geupdatet und werde auch mal das 2004er Update laden. 
Was komisch ist, das ich 8 Stunden assassin's creed odyssey zocken kann ohne einen Absturz und dann im Idle crasht es  

Sollte es nach den Updates immernoch so sein werde ich mal Memtest aufn Stick ziehen.

Hat eigentlich noch wer das origins? Das läuft so beschiss** und lässt den Treiber sehr oft Crashen auch @Stock. Manchmal gehts für 10min gut manchmal Crasht es direkt nach dem Start.

Edit:


xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nur mit dem 20.3 Treiber das Problem das der Treiber einen BSOD verursacht hat. Hatte sich wie folgt bemerkbar gemacht: Treiber resetete sich im Spiel und das Spiel stürzte ab. Im Task Mang. Sah man das die C
> GPU 100% ausgelastet war trotz Desktop und ohne App. Im Hintergrund...
> Nach Neustart des Spiels kam der BSOD. Ging weg durch einen neuen Treiber. Sonst hatte ich nur BDOD wenn ich CPU oder RAM UV/OC betrieben hatte...



Sollte ich die Tage weiterhin Probleme haben werde ich mein Ram auf Stock laufen lassen. Ich meine aber das ich das sogar mal gemacht hatte bin mir gerade nicht so sicher 

Edit: Amd Support hat schon geantwortet und wer hätte es geahnt es liegt angeblich nicht am Treiber weil die ja vorher ausgiebig getestet werden. Auf meine Frage warum der Mem Takt als auf 1750Mhz ist und warum seit mehreren Treiber Versionen die Lüfterkurve eher eine Lüfter gerade ist, ist er gar nicht erst drauf eingegangen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Juni 2020)

Origin ist vor ca. 2 Wochen bei jedem Neustart abgestürzt. Ging nur weg durch Neuinstallation. Habe jetzt das Problem mit uplay. Merkt sich einfach nicht die zugangsdaten.... muss ich jedes mal eingeben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. Juni 2020)

Leute, aufgrund eines anderen Threads, welche der Asus Karten war die Karte mit den Temperatur Problemen, Anpressdruck, etc.? 
War das nicht die Tuf Serie? Also Tuf X3 und Tuf X3 Evo? Oder war das die Evo Dual?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Juni 2020)

Nein die TUF und die Strix Serie. Die evo soll gar nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Juni 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Origin ist vor ca. 2 Wochen bei jedem Neustart abgestürzt. Ging nur weg durch Neuinstallation. Habe jetzt das Problem mit uplay. Merkt sich einfach nicht die zugangsdaten.... muss ich jedes mal eingeben.



Wenn das auf meinem Post bezogen war dann meinte ich das Game AC: Origins


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Juni 2020)

Achse. Ja das game habe ich auch. Läuft gut auf meiner nitro


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Juni 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Achse. Ja das game habe ich auch. Läuft gut auf meiner nitro



Hast du das über Uplay/Steam oder Epic? 
Ich habe das Gefühl das dass dadurch um einiges schlechter läuft weil das Odyssey läuft rund und das unterscheidet sich ja kaum. 
Hat Epic noch son Kopierschutz wie denuvo?


----------



## miTu (4. Juni 2020)

Moin Leute,

muss nochmal nerven.

Gestern ging der PC mitten im Spiel aus. Habe aber leider nicht auf dem Temps geachtet. Lüfter sitzt jetzt extra unter der Karte (Bild folgt). Aktuell 1050v / 2000Mhz / 1750 Ram, Lüfter dreht so bei 13xx rpm, Temps kurz vor 80° (Hotspot bei 92°). Ich weiss das die Lüfter mehr drehen müssen, aber da sind sie hörbar. Es ist natürlich eine gute Konstellation , kleines Gehäuse, Lüfter drehen langsam....aber es muss irgendwie gehen 

Die Glasscheibe im Bereich der Grafikkarte wird schon "sehr" warm. Nehme ich das Seitenteil ab = minus >10° bei bei beiden Sensoren der GPU.

Bleibt mir nur die Ghettomod zu probieren...ob das klappt mit? Ob sich dann viel ändert!?

Oder Seitenteil mit Lüfter, wenn es sowas zum Gehäuse gibt? 

Mit der Spannung kann ich am meinsten gegen die Hitze arbeiten oder auch das Powerlimit verringern? Minus 5 habe ich dort schon eingestellt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Juni 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Hast du das über Uplay/Steam oder Epic?
> Ich habe das Gefühl das dass dadurch um einiges schlechter läuft weil das Odyssey läuft rund und das unterscheidet sich ja kaum.
> Hat Epic noch son Kopierschutz wie denuvo?



Über steam besorgt.

@mitu:
Deine Settings sind gut. Mehr wird keinen Erfolg bringen. Einzig das PT auf -20% wird merklich die Lautstärke und die Temperatur senken.  Ein Lüfter im Seitenteil wirkt wunder. Mein dark base 700 hat trotz meiner 8 Lüfter auch keinen guten Airflow. Alles zu geschossen. Mesh ist da wesentlich besser.


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Juni 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Über steam besorgt.



Ich habs über epic geholt mit dem Gutschein^^ 
Teste es mal morgen mit dem neuen Treiber. Vielleicht lag es daran weil es ist unspielbar so. Richtig ekelhafte Framedrops und generell deutlich schlechtere FPS als beim Nachfolger.
Und natürlich die Random Crashes 



miTu schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> muss nochmal nerven.
> 
> ...



Die Temps gehen eigentlich noch. Wie viel zieht die Karte denn? Hab meine auf das Silent Bios gestellt da zieht die Karte max. 180 Watt und verliert nur paar % Leistung


----------



## miTu (4. Juni 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Über steam besorgt.
> 
> @mitu:
> Deine Settings sind gut. Mehr wird keinen Erfolg bringen. Einzig das PT auf -20% wird merklich die Lautstärke und die Temperatur senken.  Ein Lüfter im Seitenteil wirkt wunder. Mein dark base 700 hat trotz meiner 8 Lüfter auch keinen guten Airflow. Alles zu geschossen. Mesh ist da wesentlich besser.



minus 20% bei 1050v wird sicher schwierig bzw. dann ist der Boost nicht mehr soo dolle?

IN dein Dark Base 700 ist auch nicht mehr Platz drin wie bei mir. Was hast du für eine Karte? Temps?

Seitenteil:
Leider nur schwarz, könnte man sich ein Loch Höhe GPU bauen.
Meshify C rechtes Seitenteil - Schwarz, 7,39 €

Wahrscheinlich erst mal mit dem Heisssporn leben und die neue Generation abwarten.



LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich habs über epic geholt mit dem Gutschein^^
> Teste es mal morgen mit dem neuen Treiber. Vielleicht lag es daran weil es ist unspielbar so. Richtig ekelhafte Framedrops und generell deutlich schlechtere FPS als beim Nachfolger.
> Und natürlich die Random Crashes
> 
> ...




Um die ~200 Watt (minus die 5%, die ich im Afterburner eingestellt habe). Habe leider nur ein BIOS. Wie hoch ist dein Boost? Deine Temps? Gehäuse?

Edit: Läuft jetzt mit 180 Watt. Die über 90° Hotspot sind erstmal weg. Bin etwas über 80°. Danke


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (5. Juni 2020)

miTu schrieb:


> Um die ~200 Watt (minus die 5%, die ich im Afterburner eingestellt habe). Habe leider nur ein BIOS. Wie hoch ist dein Boost? Deine Temps? Gehäuse?
> 
> Edit: Läuft jetzt mit 180 Watt. Die über 90° Hotspot sind erstmal weg. Bin etwas über 80°. Danke



Meine 5700XT Nitro+ läuft auf 2000MHz @ 1015mV. Kein PT, da ich Chill zwischen 48 - 65 FPS nutze. Über Freesync lassen sich die aktuellen Singleplayer ganz entspannt zocken. Aktuell läuft Ghost Recon Brakepoint  @ Ultra QHD absolut super.
Ich bewege mich bei den HS Temperaturen zwischen 70 und 80°C. Die Lüfter drehen dabei nicht höher wie 1250 RPM was absolut silent ist.

Mein Case wird vorne mit einer AiO Wakü in Push / Pull Ausführung betrieben. CPU geht dabei nie über 60°C. Ist aber auch stark UV.
Von unten sitzt ein 135 mm PWM Lüfter der die Graka direkt anlächelt.
Oben sitzen zwei 120 mm Silent Wings 2 und drücken gegen die geschlossene Aludecke des Dark Base 
Oben/Hinten sitzt ein 135 mm PWM Lüfter.

Würde ich den Deckel öffnen (gibt hier im Forum ein Beispiel) würde ich um ca. 10°K niedrigere Temperaturen haben.


----------



## LordEliteX (5. Juni 2020)

miTu schrieb:


> Um die ~200 Watt (minus die 5%, die ich im Afterburner eingestellt habe). Habe leider nur ein BIOS. Wie hoch ist dein Boost? Deine Temps? Gehäuse?
> 
> Edit: Läuft jetzt mit 180 Watt. Die über 90° Hotspot sind erstmal weg. Bin etwas über 80°. Danke



Die Karte Boostet auf knapp 2000Mhz@1131mV. Temps sind so bei ca. 70-75 Hotspot ca. 85. Aktuell läuft die Karte auf Stock weil ich immer wieder abstürze hatte, deswegen teste ich den Treiber erstmal so. 

Gehäuse ist das iCUE 465X. Vorne sitzt ein 360 Radiator, oben 2x120 und hinten 1x120.


----------



## Painkiller (5. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kannst du dich bitte endlich aus diesem Thread verziehen? KEINER braucht hier deine blöde negative Einstellung, deine Provokationen, dein Gehetze gegen AMD und auch sonst nichts was du schreibst, jeder einzelne hier ist genervt davon. Hier gehts freundlich zu und hier wird Leuten geholfen. Und sonst nichts. Kannst du den Titel lesen? Hier geht es um NAVI LABERTHREAD!!! da steht nichts von AMD gehate, Nvidia Karten und sonst was. Zum rumhaten kannst du in den News Bereich gehen. Tschüss.


Das war deutlich.  
Aber die Kernaussage stimmt. In diesem Thread geht es um AMDs Navi und nicht um Nvidia. Von daher sind Provokationen, Bashing etc. hier nicht gestattet. 

Die Konsequenzen bei Nichteinhaltung sollten bekannt sein. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Larsson92 (5. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand von euch, wahrscheinlich bin ich der letzte, Radeon Software 20.4.2 installiert?


----------



## Larsson92 (5. Juni 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Meine 5700XT Nitro+ läuft auf 2000MHz @ 1015mV. Kein PT, da ich Chill zwischen 48 - 65 FPS nutze. Über Freesync lassen sich die aktuellen Singleplayer ganz entspannt zocken. Aktuell läuft Ghost
> Oben sitzen zwei 120 mm Silent Wings 2 und drücken gegen die geschlossene Aludecke des Dark Base
> Oben/Hinten sitzt ein 135 mm PWM Lüfter.
> 
> Würde ich den Deckel öffnen (gibt hier im Forum ein Beispiel) würde ich um ca. 10°K niedrigere Temperaturen haben.



Habe auch das Dark Base 900 rev.2
Ich habe aktuell mein Glasfenster nicht montiert, wenn das aber wieder drauf kommt, werde ich diese komischen L-Förmigen Luftschlitze rausdremeln.
Siehe hier: Be Quiet! Announces Dark Base Pro 900 rev. 2 Case | TechPowerUp Forums
Be Quiet! Announces Dark Base Pro 900 rev. 2 Case | TechPowerUp Forums

Vielleicht ist das auch was für dich. Ich werde die in der Front und im Deckel dann rausdremeln und damit sollte der Airflow deutlich besser sein.
Ich habe hinten oben einen 140er Lüfter installiert, ohne die beiden Luftschlitze oben im Deckel würde das gar nichts bringen gefühlt.

Ggf. macht es sogar Sinn oben Löcher in das Case zu fräsen und dann ein Mesh einzusetzen. Das würde ich aber nur in der allergrößten Not machen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Juni 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch, wahrscheinlich bin ich der letzte, Radeon Software 20.4.2 installiert?



Nope noch nicht. Werde ich aber wohl am Wochenende mal durchtesten, vor allem auch in Bezug auf UV Stabilität ob sich da was geändert hat im Vergleich zu 20.2.2 
Musste leider die ganze Woche arbeiten, bin zu nichts gekommen


----------



## Larsson92 (5. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nope noch nicht. Werde ich aber wohl am Wochenende mal durchtesten, vor allem auch in Bezug auf UV Stabilität ob sich da was geändert hat im Vergleich zu 20.2.2
> Musste leider die ganze Woche arbeiten, bin zu nichts gekommen



Kann ich irgendwie Performance/Stabilität zwischen den beiden Versionen vergleichen? Dann könnte ich mich mal dransetzen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Juni 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie Performance/Stabilität zwischen den beiden Versionen vergleichen? Dann könnte ich mich mal dransetzen.


Ja klar. Indem du Benchmarks und Spiele testest mit dem einen Treiber und dem bestmöglichst laufenden Setting und dann die selben Benchmarks und Spiele mit dem selben Setting mit dem anderen Treiber testest und dann schaust ob es immer noch stabil ist alles  Wenn nicht, ist der neuere weniger stabil. Wenn doch, dann kannst du versuchen das Setting zu optimieren. Geht das nicht, laufen sie gleich gut. Kriegst du n besseres Setting stabil, läuft der neuere besser. 
Simpel 

Das erfordert natürlich Zeit, weil ein einfacher Benchmark nicht ausreicht. Du musst mehrere Stunden am besten auch Zocken und am besten auch unterschiedliche Spiele.


----------



## Larsson92 (5. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja klar. Indem du Benchmarks und Spiele testest mit dem einen Treiber und dem bestmöglichst laufenden Setting und dann die selben Benchmarks und Spiele mit dem selben Setting mit dem anderen Treiber testest und dann schaust ob es immer noch stabil ist alles  Wenn nicht, ist der neuere weniger stabil. Wenn doch, dann kannst du versuchen das Setting zu optimieren. Geht das nicht, laufen sie gleich gut. Kriegst du n besseres Setting stabil, läuft der neuere besser.
> Simpel
> 
> Das erfordert natürlich Zeit, weil ein einfacher Benchmark nicht ausreicht. Du musst mehrere Stunden am besten auch Zocken und am besten auch unterschiedliche Spiele.



Ich versuche mich mal daran.
Kann aktuell Witcher 3, GTA V, AC:Odyssey, Apex Legends und KCeliverance bieten.
Meine Karte läuft allerdings @stock. Müsste halt erstmal gucken was so geht, kenne mich da aber nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Juni 2020)

Gut, wenn du bei Stock Werten bleiben willst, dann kannst du ja eh updaten ohne was zu testen. Stock sollte jeder Treiber eigentlich gleich gut laufen, zumindest von den 2020ern.


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. Juni 2020)

Nur so als Info am Rande, habe den PC mit der Red Devil 5700xt zusammengebaut und eingerichtet. 3d Mark Stresstest läuft sauber durch, mit dem neuesten Treiber, sowie auch 1h Rainbow Six Siege mit Ultra Settings auf 3440x1440 (Nur 8x Asio, Details Sehr hoch) -> 70-90 FPS

Fire Strike:                            Grafik Punkte 27.953 Score 22.811
Fire Strike Extreme:              Grafikpunkte 13.464  Score 12.473

Temps: 
OC Mode GPU 65° Grad/Hot Spot 85°
Silent Mode GPU 71°/ Hot Spot 94°

Lüfter:
OC 1785 RPM
Silent 1400 RPM

Einzig allein ein Wehrmuttropfen, der mittlere Lüfter scheint ganz ganz minimal Lagergeräusche/Schleifen zu machen/haben, es ist ganz schwer das auszumachen, da es nur bei anspringen wahrnehmbar ist bzw. wenn man die beiden anderen anhält und die Gehäuselüfter runter regelt, da sonst der Luftzug das übertönt. An sich bin ich zufrieden, weiss nur nicht ob ich das jetzt wirklich noch umtauschen soll, weil man ja wirklich hinhören muss und alle anderen Geräuschquellen ausschalten -> Dafür hat Sie kein Spulenfiepen. Im großen und ganzen bin ich froh ihm diese empfohlen zu haben, da sie zumindest bis jetzt ziemlich beeindruckt trotz meiner 2080ti, zumindest was man schon für 438€ aktuell geboten bekommt. 

Was hält ihr von den bisherigen Ergebnissen?


----------



## Larsson92 (5. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Gut, wenn du bei Stock Werten bleiben willst, dann kannst du ja eh updaten ohne was zu testen. Stock sollte jeder Treiber eigentlich gleich gut laufen, zumindest von den 2020ern.



Ich meinte, ich würde mich gerne mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen und dazu auch von meinen Stockeinstellungen weggehen um hier mitzutesten.
ALlerdings müsste mich da jemand etwas an die Hand nehmen, vielleicht eine Beispielkonfig nennen von der ich mich dann voran testen kann.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Juni 2020)

> Was hält ihr von den bisherigen Ergebnissen?


85°C TJ bei 1700 RPM halte ich für ein gutes Ergebnis bei Stock Werten. Mit UV kriegst du die Karte sicher sogar noch etwas leiser, oder etwas kühler, je nachdem was dir wichtig ist. Bei den Temps ist aber alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Juni 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Ich meinte, ich würde mich gerne mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen und dazu auch von meinen Stockeinstellungen weggehen um hier mitzutesten.
> ALlerdings müsste mich da jemand etwas an die Hand nehmen, vielleicht eine Beispielkonfig nennen von der ich mich dann voran testen kann.



Ich hab hier im Navi Thread einen kleinen Guide geschrieben wie du am besten mit UV anfängst. Ich weiß gerade allerdings nicht auf welcher Seite, da ich auf der Arbeit bin  Hab um 18 Uhr Feierabend, dann schick ich dir den Beitrag, da ist alles ziemlich kleinschrittig erklärt.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (5. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Nur so als Info am Rande, habe den PC mit der Red Devil 5700xt zusammengebaut und eingerichtet. 3d Mark Stresstest läuft sauber durch, mit dem neuesten Treiber, sowie auch 1h Rainbow Six Siege mit Ultra Settings auf 3440x1440 (Nur 8x Asio, Details Sehr hoch) -> 70-90 FPS
> 
> Fire Strike:                            Grafik Punkte 27.953 Score 22.811
> Fire Strike Extreme:              Grafikpunkte 13.464  Score 12.473
> ...



Du musst im Gegensatz zu deiner turing musst du ein wenig tweaken. Die Karte wird es dir mit niedrigen Temperaturen und leisen Lüftern danken. Musste mich auch erst wieder daran gewöhnen das manche Einstellungen bei AMD so nicht so gut sind wie bei nvidia. Dafür andere..


----------



## Metamorph83 (5. Juni 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Du musst im Gegensatz zu deiner turing musst du ein wenig tweaken. Die Karte wird es dir mit niedrigen Temperaturen und leisen Lüftern danken. Musste mich auch erst wieder daran gewöhnen das manche Einstellungen bei AMD so nicht so gut sind wie bei nvidia. Dafür andere..



Die Karte/der PC ist nicht für mich. Finde es von der Temperatur und der Geräuschkulisse besser als meine RTX. Wer die Aorus mal unter Luft auf Vollast betrieben hat, weiss das der Name Jetstream angebrachter wäre... die Devil ist deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## davidwigald11 (5. Juni 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Ich meinte, ich würde mich gerne mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen und dazu auch von meinen Stockeinstellungen weggehen um hier mitzutesten.
> ALlerdings müsste mich da jemand etwas an die Hand nehmen, vielleicht eine Beispielkonfig nennen von der ich mich dann voran testen kann.



https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-624.html#post10230626
Bitteschön 
Ich hoffe es hilft dir mit UV ein wenig zu beginnen!
Die Werte der Temps, Drehzahlen, Power, usw. können u.U. abweichen, da die Screenshots von einer Red Devil sind und du wie ich sehe eine Nitro hast.


----------



## Larsson92 (6. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/543423-amd-navi-laberthread-624.html#post10230626
> Bitteschön
> Ich hoffe es hilft dir mit UV ein wenig zu beginnen!
> Die Werte der Temps, Drehzahlen, Power, usw. können u.U. abweichen, da die Screenshots von einer Red Devil sind und du wie ich sehe eine Nitro hast.



Danke, werde ich mir morgen mal zu Gemüte führen. Zum Thema OC hast du auch was? Oder lohnt das eher nicht? Habe bei mir schon festgestellt, dass das OC Profil zu hohen Temperaturen und lauten Lüftern führt.
Ggf. kann man OC und uV betreiben?


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Juni 2020)

OC lohnt sich eher nicht. Die Navis sind dafür zu stark am Temp Limit. openSUSE hat seine Karte bspw. unter Wasser, da lohnt sich OC, weil man dann quasi alle Power raus holen kann was geht und die Karte trotzdem nur 50°C hat 
Bevor du mit dem normalen Luftkühler eh ins Temp Limit läufst, ist da nicht viel raus zu holen. Es ist einfach ineffezient, laut und heiß und bringt dir vielleicht ein paar % Leistung.


----------



## Larsson92 (6. Juni 2020)

Wenn jemand weiß, wie man schicke Statistiken macht, dann melde dich gerne bei mir. Ich kann es nicht 
Wie funktioniert das hier mit den Tabellen?

Radeon Softwareversion: 20.2.2
Bios: F12f
Agesa: 1.0.0.4
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
Betriebssystemversion: 10.0.18363 Nicht zutreffend Build 18363
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT Special Edition @Stock
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X @Stock
G.Skill RipJaws V, 8GB, 3600 MHz, CL 18-19-19-39
Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite

Ich habe Kingdom Come Deliverance, Witcher 3, GTA V und Assassins Creed Odyssey getestet. Als Szenen zum Testen habe ich meine jeweils letzten Speicherstände genutzt.

*Witcher 3:*
127 FPS
2061 GPU Clock [MHz]
67 GPU Temperature [°C]
88 GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C]
64 Memory Temperature [°C]
57 GPU VRM Temperature [°C]
50 Fan Speed (%)
1711 Fan Speed (RPM)
224 GPU Chip Power Draw [W]
1.193 GPU Voltage [V]
45.6 CPU Temperature [°C]


*Kingdom Come Deliverance:*
87 FPS
2056 GPU Clock [MHz]
66 GPU Temperature [°C]
91 GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C]
58 Memory Temperature [°C]
53 GPU VRM Temperature [°C]
49 Fan Speed (%)
1682 Fan Speed (RPM)
236 GPU Chip Power Draw [W]
1.193 GPU Voltage [V]
59.5 CPU Temperature [°C]


*Assassins Creed Odyssey:*
76 FPS
2063 GPU Clock [MHz]
65 GPU Temperature [°C]
88 GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C]
56 Memory Temperature [°C]
50 GPU VRM Temperature [°C]
49 Fan Speed (%)
1682 Fan Speed (RPM)
225 GPU Chip Power Draw [W]
1.193 GPU Voltage [V]
58.3 CPU Temperature [°C]


*GTA V:
*76 FPS
2066 GPU Clock [MHz]
63 GPU Temperature [°C]
83 GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C]
64 Memory Temperature [°C]
52 GPU VRM Temperature [°C]
47 Fan Speed (%)
1621 Fan Speed (RPM)
221 GPU Chip Power Draw [W]
1.193 GPU Voltage [V]
55 CPU Temperature [°C]

*Superposition Benchmark (4k optimized):
*7557 Punkte
41 Min FPS
56.52 Avg FPS
66.71 Max FPS
2035 GPU Clock [MHz]
71 GPU Temperature [°C]
96 GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C]
68 Memory Temperature [°C]
62 GPU VRM Temperature [°C]
54 Fan Speed (%)
1862 Fan Speed (RPM)
244 GPU Chip Power Draw [W]
1.193 GPU Voltage [V]
59.3 CPU Temperature [°C]

*Lüfter @75% Superposition Benchmark (4k optimized):
*7640 Punkte
49.24 Min FPS
57.15 Avg FPS
66.93 Max FPS
2030 GPU Clock [MHz]
62 GPU Temperature [°C]
88 GPU Temperature (Hot Spot) [°C]
60 Memory Temperature [°C]
51 GPU VRM Temperature [°C]
243 GPU Chip Power Draw [W]
1.193 GPU Voltage [V]
54.3 CPU Temperature [°C]

Ich werde nach UV und dann nochmal nach dem Update auf 20.4.2 alles nochmal testen. Mal sehen, ob sich daran etwas ändern wird.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Juni 2020)

> Wenn jemand weiß, wie man schicke Statistiken macht, dann melde dich gerne bei mir. Ich kann es nicht
> Wie funktioniert das hier mit den Tabellen?


Mach doch einfach Screenshots


----------



## Larsson92 (6. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach Screenshots



Der Übersicht wegen, dachte ich, die verschiedene Werte in ein schönes Diagramm einzufügen, aber ich denke so und mit Screenshots passt es schon 
Welchen Score bekommst Du mit UV beim Superposition 4k Benchmark?


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir siehts aktuell so aus. Der Benchmark ist schon n paar Wochen her, hab aber seitdem nix mehr geändert.


----------



## Larsson92 (6. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei mir siehts aktuell so aus. Der Benchmark ist schon n paar Wochen her, hab aber seitdem nix mehr geändert.



Krass einfach mal 14 Grad weniger Hotspot Temp bei dir. Das geht natürlich 
Edit: sehe gerade, deine Lüfter haben sich auch sehr schnell gedreht


----------



## miTu (6. Juni 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Deine Karte sollte eigentlich perfekt für einen Lüfter-Mod geeignet sein. Der Kühler an sich ist richtig gut, die Lüfter sind wohl das Problem.
> Also entweder einen "Ghetto-Mod" oder du lässt dir per 3D-Druck einen Lüfterhalterung für zwei leise 120mm (z.B. Silent Wings 3 High Speed) anfertigen die dann per VGA-PWM-Adapter direkt an die Karte.
> 
> Die original Lüfterhalterung sollte sich mit vier Schrauben vom Kühler lösen lassen.



Ghetto-Mod heute umgesetzt. Ist wirklich fürs erste Ghetto!  Werde jetzt erst mal testen. Sah vorhin für kurze Zeit sehr gut aus mit Temps. Melde mich dazu dann nochmal mit Bilder und Co.

PS Furmark in welchen Einstellungen zum Benchen nehmen? Karte ist zwar bei 99% Auslastung, der Takt aber nicht so hoch wie er soll (im Spiel geht der Takt dann so hoch). Danke!


----------



## miTu (7. Juni 2020)

So kurze Info.

Habe heute im Gehäuse die 4x SilentWings 2 gegen Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM, Leiser Lüfter, 4-Pin, 1200 RPM (140mm, Grau) um den Airflow zu verbessern. Okay, die SilentWings 2 waren leiser nicht so kräftig. Die Noctua pusten ordentlich, dafür können die ordentlich laut werden.

Da ich gerade am Wechseln war, dachte ich an die genannte Möglichkeit des Ghetto-Mods. Das habe ich dann mal auf die schnelle umgesetzt und es hat geklappt. Habe dann 2 ausgebaute 140mm SilentWings 2 genommen. Hätte sonst nur 2x 120mm (120mm SilentWings 2 und 120mm Fractal Dynamic X2GP12). Wahrscheinlich teste ich es mit 120mm auch mal. Die Lüfter habe ich einfach mit Kabelbinder befestigt. 

Im Standby drehen die Lüfter bei ca. 672 rpm und die Temps 43°/43°, Speicher 50°, VRAM 35°.

Habe jetzt nur wieder zum Vergleich Rebel Galaxy Outlaw gezockt. Vorher ca. 80°/90° 13xx rpm jetzt 72°/84° 1042 rpm max. (Speicher 80°/ VRAM 64°).

Leider kann ich die 140mm Lüfter nicht noch auf 1200 rpm stellen. Würde die 120mm auch mal testen.

Für mich hat es sich aktuell schon gelohnt. Es gehen sicher noch ein paar Grad, wenn die Lüfter richtig ausgerichtet und befestigt sind. Wahrscheinlich sind die 120mm besser, aber lauter!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. Juni 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Krass einfach mal 14 Grad weniger Hotspot Temp bei dir. Das geht natürlich
> Edit: sehe gerade, deine Lüfter haben sich auch sehr schnell gedreht



Ja klar, erstens laufen meine Lüfter sehr viel schneller, weil mich die Lautstärke gar nicht juckt und zweitens ist das ja schon das UV Profil 
Ingame bin ich meistens noch unter 80°C.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (7. Juni 2020)

Big Navi 400W? xD


----------



## Einbecker41 (7. Juni 2020)

Big Navi 200W? xD


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht interessiert es ja den einen oder anderen. Die Testreihe für meinen letzten Artikel habe ich mit dem Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.4.2 gemacht. Softwareseitig gab es nicht einen einzigen Fehler während der gesamten Testreihe. Ich musste das VRAM OC zwar komplett auf 0 zurückfahren, aber dafür kann der Treiber ja (hoffentlich) nichts.



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> Big Navi 400W? xD



Ampere soll ja angeblich auch bis 350 Watt gehen. Das heißt für mich eigentlich, dass die Karten wohl auf Augenhöhe sind und man über die TDP das letzte bisschen rausquetschen muss. Oder anders ausgedrückt: die Effizienz kaputt zu machen, muss sich lohnen.


----------



## TJW65 (7. Juni 2020)

miTu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey,
ich habe in letzter Zeit auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt meine Karte etwas zu verbasteln.
Weis momentan aber noch nicht ob ich das in der Garantie auch wirklich will - andererseits wird's bei ordentlicher Arbeit wohl kaum nachweisbar sein.
Woher hast du denn diesen Adapter um die beiden Silent wings an die GPU zu kriegen?

Edit: hab gerade selber entsprechende Adapter gefunden. Man muss sich beim Googeln nur etwas besser anstellen als ich 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## miTu (7. Juni 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe in letzter Zeit auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt meine Karte etwas zu verbasteln.
> Weis momentan aber noch nicht ob ich das in der Garantie auch wirklich will - andererseits wird's bei ordentlicher Arbeit wohl kaum nachweisbar sein.
> Woher hast du denn diesen Adapter um die beiden Silent wings an die GPU zu kriegen?
> ...



Hatte die Karte bei mir schon einmal eingesendet aufgrund von Problemen. Hatte den Kühler usw. dort auch ab. Wurde nicht bemängelt. 

So kleines Update zum Umbau:

Aktuelle Einstellungen im Afterburner - 

Powerlimit - 8 %
Core Clock - 1950 MHz (im Spiel ca. 1900 MHz max.)
Memory 1750 MHz
Spannung - 1033 mV

Die 2x 120mm Lüfter (Silentwings 2 und Fractal) laufen auf 100 % (ca. 1450 rpm). Es ist trotzdem beim Zocken nicht zu hören. Kein Vergleich zu vorher at Stock. Auf 100 % auch nicht laut. 

Es werden so um die 190 Watt gezogen, natürlich mal weniger mal mehr. Die Temperaturen im warmem Raum und ca. 1h gespielt = ca. 70 ° / ca. 81° (Hotspot). Speicher 80° / 61° VRAM.

Mein Ghetto-Mod ist dann auch abgeschlossen und ich bleibe bei 120 mm Variante. In meinem Fall hat es sich gelohnt!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ampere soll ja angeblich auch bis 350 Watt gehen. Das heißt für mich eigentlich, dass die Karten wohl auf Augenhöhe sind und man über die TDP das letzte bisschen rausquetschen muss. Oder anders ausgedrückt: die Effizienz kaputt zu machen, muss sich lohnen.



jo, die sollen schön um die Leistungskrone kämpfen

gibts am Ende vllt bessere Preise für uns


----------



## gaussmath (8. Juni 2020)

H-o-l-y shit.

https://twitter.com/Avery78/status/1269864935963553792


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (8. Juni 2020)

OMFG!


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> H-o-l-y shit.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Avery78/status/1269864935963553792



20GB wäre ja nice

aber 160 ROPs klingt fishy


----------



## gaussmath (8. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> aber 160 ROPs klingt fishy



Jooaa, riecht nach Fake. Oder ist eine anderen Aufteilung geworden bei RDNA2.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Juni 2020)

ALTER!
Das stimmt nie im Leben


----------



## gaussmath (8. Juni 2020)

Was wird die RTX 3090 kosten? Wenn die mit nahezu Titan Niveau wirklich mal gerade 20% vor der schnellsten Navi liegt, dann wäre das ein riesiger Erfolg für AMD. Bei mir wird's aber auf jeden Fall die RTX 3090.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (8. Juni 2020)

Aber die Liste deckt sich mit einigen vorher spekulierten Dingen. Navi Refresh in Form von Navi 21. Einfach noch ein paar shader mit dazu gepackt und schon hat man 2080TI Lesitung.
Big Navi könnte dann RDNA2 sein mit anderer Aufteilung der ROPs. Klingt aber alles ziemlich geil um Echt zu sein.... Damit wäre beide endlich wieder auf Augenhöhe und die Preise könnten purzeln....


----------



## gaussmath (8. Juni 2020)

Die Spatzen pfeifen eh schon von den Dächern, dass die Karten bald kommen, von daher werden solche Leaks immer realistischer, je näher man dem Launch kommt. Ich halte die Leistungsrelationen für vorstellbar. Einige bekannte Leute aus der Szene sehen das auch so. Man munkelt halt, dass die Abstände an der Spitze stark geschrumpft sein sollen. ^^ AMD is back!

Lasst uns mal lieber hoffen, dass die Treiber gut werden.


----------



## der_yappi (8. Juni 2020)

Ich kann man mich bis dato an keine großen Treiberprobleme (BEI MIR) erinnern.
Egal ob bei AMD, Intel, nVidia oder den viel gescholtenen Creative Soundkarten.

Vlt hatte ich bis dato einfach ein glückliches Händchen...


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Juni 2020)

Ich bin schon echt gespannt. 
Was denkt ihr wo die 80CU Karte preislich angesiedelt sein wird?


----------



## gaussmath (8. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr wo die 80CU Karte preislich angesiedelt sein wird?



Ich glaube, dass Rot und Grün sich eher keinen Preiskampf liefern werden. Nvidia wird vermutlich ein wenig nachgeben mit dem Preis, aber die 6900XT wird wohl knapp über 1000 Euro kosten. Signifikant unter 1000 Euro halte ich für unrealistisch. Beide Unternehmen wollen den Rahm abschöpfen.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass Rot und Grün sich eher keinen Preiskampf liefern werden. Nvidia wird vermutlich ein wenig nachgeben mit dem Preis, aber die 6900XT wird wohl knapp über 1000 Euro kosten. Signifikant unter 1000 Euro halte ich für unrealistisch. Beide Unternehmen wollen den Rahm abschöpfen.



Klingt nachvollziehbar. 
Ich hätt aber schon gehofft, dass die sich gegenseitig ein bisserl aufreiben. 
Bei 1000€ müssten die Karten der absolute Wahnsinn sein, sonst setz ich da wohl aus...


----------



## gaussmath (8. Juni 2020)

Wenn die 30% (laut dem Leak sogar 50%) schneller als die 2080 Ti sein soll, dann wären 1000 Euro ziemlich gut, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wenn die 30% (laut dem Leak sogar 50%) schneller als die 2080 Ti sein soll, dann wären 1000 Euro ziemlich gut, meiner Meinung nach.



Für mich ist nur meine jetzige Karte als Ausgangsbasis interessant. 
Wenn die 80CU wirklich doppelt so schnell ausfallen tät' wie 'ne 57XT, dann könnte ich mich mit 100% Aufpreis noch arrangieren. 
Bei 180% vom Preis zu +100% Leistung ist das dann aber nix für mich. (^^)


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich bin schon echt gespannt.
> Was denkt ihr wo die 80CU Karte preislich angesiedelt sein wird?



ich tippe mal auf 999$

mit neuer Mehrwertsteuer  und hoffentlich noch etwas steigenden € Kurs könnts dann bei 1000€ liegen


----------



## gaussmath (8. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Für mich ist nur meine jetzige Karte als Ausgangsbasis interessant.
> Wenn die 80CU wirklich doppelt so schnell ausfallen tät' wie 'ne 57XT, dann könnte ich mich mit 100% Aufpreis noch arrangieren.
> Bei 180% vom Preis zu +100% Leistung ist das dann aber nix für mich. (^^)



Kann man so sehen, keine Frage. Ich für meinen Teil würde noch mit einkalkulieren, dass das Featureset komplett überarbeitet wurde. Wenn die 6900XT satte RT-Leistung liefert, ist das ein Bonus, der die Karte enorm aufwertet, auch wenn die Rasterleistung bei "nur" 180% der 5700XT läge.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, keine Frage. Ich für meinen Teil würde noch mit einkalkulieren, dass das Featureset komplett überarbeitet wurde. Wenn die 6900XT satte RT-Leistung liefert, ist das ein Bonus, der die Karte enorm aufwertet, auch wenn die Rasterleistung bei "nur" 180% der 5700XT läge.



RT-RT ist sicher ein nettes Feature, ich kann damit halt leider nix anfangen. 
Ich "brauche" vor allem mehr Raster-Leistung um in ein paar Spielen näher an's CPU-Limit zu kommen und jede Menge Dampf für SSAA in einer handvoll anderer Titel.


----------



## Einbecker41 (8. Juni 2020)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Ich kann man mich bis dato an keine großen Treiberprobleme (BEI MIR) erinnern.
> Egal ob bei AMD, Intel, nVidia oder den viel gescholtenen Creative Soundkarten.
> 
> Vlt hatte ich bis dato einfach ein glückliches Händchen...



Habe noch nie Probleme mit den Treibern auch gehabt. Seit Ati über Amd Bis heute nicht.Selbst seit 486er Zeiten auch nicht. Problem sitzt eh meistens vor dem Bildschirm. Verstehe dieses rumgefasel auch nicht. Die Treiber waren vor allem damals schon ein Grund nach rot zu wechseln für mich. Ich mochte die Nvidia Treiber noch nie wirklich, daher ist die letzte Nvidia Karte auch aus mein Zweitrechner geflogen.


----------



## gaussmath (8. Juni 2020)

@Da_Obst: Wieso kannst du mit RT nichts anfangen?


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Da_Obst: Wieso kannst du mit RT nichts anfangen?



Ich spiele hauptsächlich Trackmania 2, Rising Storm 2 Vietnam, Battlefield 3/4, Toxikk und Borderlands 1/2/3. 
Eventuell mal was anderes zwischendurch weil ich niemanden für meine Vorlieben begeistern kann. ^^ 
Aber in erster Linie möchte ich Hardware für diese Spiele haben. Für RS2V brauch ich mal eine unheimlich flotte CPU und für BL3 kann die GPU nicht schnell genug sein. 
Der Rest läuft mittlerweile ganz gut. Wenn ich überall noch 2-4xSSAA zuschalten könnte wärs halt toll. Da knickt mir die 5700XT durch die Bank weg.


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> H-o-l-y shit.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Avery78/status/1269864935963553792



Wenn das so kommt, steht doch ein upgrade an...


----------



## TJW65 (9. Juni 2020)

Soo, 

hier einmal das Zwischenergebnis meines deutlich "gesteigerten" UVs sprich mit weniger Spannung als zuvor. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte jetzt einfach mal behaupten das wäre ganz okay für eine 5700 mit UV im 4K optimized.
Weiteres Stabilitätstesten - vor allem im Alltag - steht jedoch noch aus.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ich hab hier mal durchgewischt.  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## RawMangoJuli (12. Juni 2020)

schade, dass der gestrige AdoredTV Leak Blödsinn war xD


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. Juni 2020)

Muss meine positiven Eindrücke leider zurücknehmen, nach einigen Stunden zocken hat mein Kollege nun auch immer wieder Blackscreens. Die ersten Tage ging es Stunden lang gut, lief alles sauber, nun hat der Spaß wie bei vielen anderen aufgehört. Teilweise gehts nicht mal mehr 10 min gut, zum Glück ist er noch in der Widerrufsfrist. 

Verstehe das iwie nicht, da die Karte erst sauber lief. Weder Temp Probleme, noch andere Komponenten, sobald meine 2080ti in dem System steck läufts erste Sahne... Es wurde nix verstellt, geupdatet oder sonst was, es kam einfach aus dem nichts... 

Schade, die Karte hat wirklich einen soliden Eindruck gemacht, aber wir haben nun den Kauf widerrufen und ne 2070s bestellt. Hätte wirklich gern positiveres berichtet, aber es scheint so das aktuell kein Weg an Nvidia vorbei führt.


----------



## gaussmath (13. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> schade, dass der gestrige AdoredTV Leak Blödsinn war xD



Wie so oft...

@Metamorph: Meine 5700 Pulse schnurrt jetzt wie ein Kätzchen. Toi, toi, toi.


----------



## openSUSE (13. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Muss meine positiven Eindrücke leider zurücknehmen, nach einigen Stunden zocken hat mein Kollege nun auch immer wieder Blackscreens. Die ersten Tage ging es Stunden lang gut, lief alles sauber, nun hat der Spaß wie bei vielen anderen aufgehört. Teilweise gehts nicht mal mehr 10 min gut, zum Glück ist er noch in der Widerrufsfrist.
> 
> Verstehe das iwie nicht, da die Karte erst sauber lief. Weder Temp Probleme, noch andere Komponenten, sobald meine 2080ti in dem System steck läufts erste Sahne... Es wurde nix verstellt, geupdatet oder sonst was, es kam einfach aus dem nichts...
> 
> Schade, die Karte hat wirklich einen soliden Eindruck gemacht, aber wir haben nun den Kauf widerrufen und ne 2070s bestellt. Hätte wirklich gern positiveres berichtet, aber es scheint so das aktuell kein Weg an Nvidia vorbei führt.


Seltsam,  hier ist es genau umgekehrt. Meine extrem "missbrauchte" auf H2O umgebaute ref 5700XT  läuft ohne Probleme. Eine  RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary, die in einem System Probleme machte spielt nach einem clear CMOS und alles auf default auch ohne Probleme. Naja, Gott sei dank führen also doch noch Wege an nvidia vorbei. Für deinen Kollegen vielleicht nicht, dass tut mir leid.


----------



## TJW65 (13. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Muss meine positiven Eindrücke leider zurücknehmen, nach einigen Stunden zocken hat mein Kollege nun auch immer wieder Blackscreens. Die ersten Tage ging es Stunden lang gut, lief alles sauber, nun hat der Spaß wie bei vielen anderen aufgehört. Teilweise gehts nicht mal mehr 10 min gut, zum Glück ist er noch in der Widerrufsfrist.
> 
> Verstehe das iwie nicht, da die Karte erst sauber lief. Weder Temp Probleme, noch andere Komponenten, sobald meine 2080ti in dem System steck läufts erste Sahne... Es wurde nix verstellt, geupdatet oder sonst was, es kam einfach aus dem nichts...
> 
> Schade, die Karte hat wirklich einen soliden Eindruck gemacht, aber wir haben nun den Kauf widerrufen und ne 2070s bestellt. Hätte wirklich gern positiveres berichtet, aber es scheint so das aktuell kein Weg an Nvidia vorbei führt.



Es ist immer wieder seltsam.
Meine 5700 hat sich mit einer bestimmten Version des Treibers auch nicht vertragen können. 
Führte dann zu Headset Problemen. Momentan auf 20.2.2 (never touch a running system) läuft alles wie gewünscht. Keine Crashes, kein Nichts. Es würde mich weiterhin wirklich interessieren welche unterschiede in unterschiedlichen Systemen die entscheidenden sind. Aber das werden wir wohl nie erfahren .

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juni 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder seltsam.
> Meine 5700 hat sich mit einer bestimmten Version des Treibers auch nicht vertragen können.
> Führte dann zu Headset Problemen. Momentan auf 20.2.2 (never touch a running system) läuft alles wie gewünscht. Keine Crashes, kein Nichts. Es würde mich weiterhin wirklich interessieren welche unterschiede in unterschiedlichen Systemen die entscheidenden sind. Aber das werden wir wohl nie erfahren .
> 
> ...


Jo ist wirklich seltsam....mit meiner Navi hatte ich noch nie Probleme...meine Vega 64 vorher machte nur Probleme....

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. Juni 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder seltsam.
> Meine 5700 hat sich mit einer bestimmten Version des Treibers auch nicht vertragen können.
> Führte dann zu Headset Problemen. Momentan auf 20.2.2 (never touch a running system) läuft alles wie gewünscht. Keine Crashes, kein Nichts. Es würde mich weiterhin wirklich interessieren welche unterschiede in unterschiedlichen Systemen die entscheidenden sind. Aber das werden wir wohl nie erfahren .
> 
> ...



Verrückt, die lief anfangs wunderbar...


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Es würde mich weiterhin wirklich interessieren welche unterschiede in unterschiedlichen Systemen die entscheidenden sind. Aber das werden wir wohl nie erfahren .
> 
> MFG
> TJW65



Das liegt zu großen Teilen aber einfach an den Usern. 
Da fragst du beispielsweise mal ob sein Windows aktuell ist und der User bejaht das. Zwei Minuten später schreibt der gleiche Typ aber in einem anderen Thema, dass er seine Updates in Windows immer zurückstellt. Da bekommste das kotzen! 
Oder so Aussagen wie: "Ne, alles stock, nur den Takt hoch gesetzt." Die Aussage ist für sich selbst ja schon Mist, aber es kam noch besser. Der User hat nämlich nicht im Treiber den Takt verändert, sondern mit dem MPT gespielt. Spätere Treiberversionen wären instabil, oder machen anderweitig Probleme, hieß es. So so, denke ich mir. Also den alten, vermeintlich stabileren Treiber drauf, MPT mit Stockwerten gefüttert, sicherheitshalber stockbios geflasht, neue Treiber ausprobiert... lief tadellos. Egal welche Version. 

In meinem eigenen Bekanntenkreis gibt's nen Typen der meinte dass bei AMD GPUs der Treiber bereits bei der Installation instabil wäre. Ich hab mit ihm diskutiert und er immer wieder nur so von blackscreens und CTDs usw. gelabert. Also ich da hin und mich überzeugt davon dass die Installation nicht mal richtig sauber läuft. Naja, das erste was ich im Treiber sah, war eine absolut unterversorgte Karte. Der hat einfach versucht im Treiber die Karte zu undervolten (was so ja auch erstmal nicht schlimm wäre wenn man nicht übertreibt), aber im afterburner den Takt hochgezogen wie bekloppt. Beides blieb natürlich aktiv bei der Installation des neuen Treibers. Nix da mit vorher stockwerte laden oder so. 

Das sind einfach so Sachen, wo man mit geringstem Vorhandensein von Verstand schon von alleine den Fehler finden könnte. Fragt man nach, haben diese User aber immer "schon alles versucht." Nur halt scheinbar nicht, die Karte so zu betreiben wie es eigentlich gedacht ist. 

Auch immer wieder gern gesehen:
Im Spiel dynamische Auflösungsskalierung auf 100 fps donnern, im Treiber aber global enhanced sync und freesync aktivieren, obwohl gar nicht mehr in der range. Dann aber wundern dass das Bild beim rein und raus tabben zweimal schwarz flackert und die ersten zwei bis drei Sekunden komisch läuft. 

Das sind alles so selbstgemachte Sachen die schlicht nicht sein müssen und wo ich mich jedes mal frage, warum diese User nicht einfach mal alles schreiben was sie getan haben, oder was gerade anliegt. Solche Typen sind es vermutlich auch, die am lautesten schreien in den Shopbewertungen. Für mich völlig unangebracht.

Oder Ende letzten Jahres, chiphell-forum, der Kerl der von einer 1070 auf eine Navi gewechselt hatte. Ab dem Moment lief Apex Legends nicht mehr. Spiel startete, Musik lief, bild blieb schwarz. Treiber schuld, ganz klar, AMD könnte ja gar nichts. Nur hatte er gleichzeitig mit der Karte auch das Board gewechselt. Da waren sich aber einige ganz schnell einig, dass das Board ja nichts ausmacht. In GPU-Z der rendertest zeigte auch die richtige Schnittstelle, alles klar, Karte Mist. Nö! Der hatte sich nämlich ein Crosshair geholt und Treiber dafür heruntergeladen und dabei dann das Tool Asus Sonic Radar gefunden, welches einem anzeigt woher das Geräusch kommt. Na und Apex hat sich genau deshalb verweigert. Tool deinstalliert und schon startete das Spiel wieder. Aber vorher war die AMD-Karte ganz klar Mist...

Theoretisch wäre es also durchaus möglich herauszufinden was tatsächlich Probleme bereitet, aber das größte Hindernis sitzt tatsächlich meist vor dem Monitor und ist nicht mal in der Lage klar zu sagen was er selbst so tut, wozu er fähig ist und wozu eben nicht.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Auch oft gesehen: AirFlow im Gehäuse miserabel, trozdem werden die GPU Lüfter noch zu Tode gedrosselt. 
Oder: RAM OC,SOC UV, IF OC usw  bis zum Erbrechen aber nicht verstehen das dadurch ein "MSI-Treiber/Gerät" eher das Komplette System mit reißt als ein "old IRQ-Treiber/Gerät".
Bei nvidia ist(war es zumindest einmal) MSI nur bei den "ProfiKarten" default, bei den GamerKarten (wo der Treiber das auch kann) aber nicht. Klar "ProfiKarten" werden idR nicht OC und stecken idR nicht in einem OC System.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2020)

Schön war auch einer zu dem ich gefahren bin um zu helfen, weil die Karte erst toll lief, wenn man aus dem Spiel raus war und wieder rein, aber nicht mehr richtig hoch taktete. Auch hing sich der PC auf wenn er im Energiesparmodus war. Also er erwachte nicht wieder. Was war's? Im BIOS war der BCLK hoch gezogen worden um dem RAM zu "schöneren Werten" zu verhelfen. Leider hat er auch den PCIe-Takt um 14% mit angehoben und der war dann unterversorgt im Ruhemodus.

Ich glaube inzwischen absolut niemandem mehr der mir sagt, dass bei ihm irgendwas von allein Probleme verursacht.

Aber jetzt hab ich genug Dampf zu dem Thema abgelassen. Wir können auch gern zu positiven Themen zurückkommen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Juni 2020)

@*Cleriker* @*openSUSE*
Mein persönliches Highlight war der Typ letzte Woche, bei dem die 5700XT absolut nicht lief und mindestens noch 3-4 andere Leute dazu kamen und alle meinten, er soll sie einfach reklamieren, weil das ja gar nicht gehen würde und sich einfach ne Nvidia Karte kaufen damit endlich alles einwandfrei läuft. Im Titel dick und fett "5700XT macht nur Probleme!!" oder so ähnlich. 
Bis er sie dann reklamiert hat, übergangsweise seine alte eingebaut hat und die selben Probleme mit der auch hatte.

Ende vom Lied: Er nutzte eine 5 Jahre alte Windows 10 Version von einer gecrackten Recovery CD, was er erst nach über 6 Seiten Thread erwähnte. Nach einer sauberen Installation eines aktuellen Win10 Images lief alles problemlos. 
Der eine Typ der anfangs laut geschrien hat er soll sich eine Nvidia Karte kaufen, blieb übrigens immer noch dabei das die 5700XT daran schuld war 

Kopf -> Wand


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das liegt zu großen Teilen aber einfach an den Usern.
> Da fragst du beispielsweise mal ob sein Windows aktuell ist und der User bejaht das. Zwei Minuten später schreibt der gleiche Typ aber in einem anderen Thema, dass er seine Updates in Windows immer zurückstellt. Da bekommste das kotzen!
> Oder so Aussagen wie: "Ne, alles stock, nur den Takt hoch gesetzt." Die Aussage ist für sich selbst ja schon Mist, aber es kam noch besser. Der User hat nämlich nicht im Treiber den Takt verändert, sondern mit dem MPT gespielt. Spätere Treiberversionen wären instabil, oder machen anderweitig Probleme, hieß es. So so, denke ich mir. Also den alten, vermeintlich stabileren Treiber drauf, MPT mit Stockwerten gefüttert, sicherheitshalber stockbios geflasht, neue Treiber ausprobiert... lief tadellos. Egal welche Version.
> 
> ...



Bin mir nicht sicher ob du auf mein Post hinaus willst, aber ich kann dich beruhigen, es sitzt ausreichend Kompetenz, zumindest in diesem Fall, vor dem Monitor.

Ganz so dass dieses Problem immer dort zu suchen ist, scheint wohl nicht zu ziehen in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass solche Berichte eine gewisse relative Gleichverteilung über beide Hersteller und alle Modellereihen aufweisen würden, wenn dieses ausschliesslich auf Bedien-/Einstellfehler der User zurück zu führen wären.
Navi weisst halt auch bei sehr erfahrenen Nutzern teilweise (Treiberprobleme/-konflikte) auf, zumindest was ich aus den Foren so lesen kann. 

Letztendlich kann ich nur bestätigen das die Karte anfangs verdammt geil performt hat und ich wenn es meine gewesen wäre ihr sicherlich noch ne Chance gegeben hätte, aber der User dem sie auch gehört einfach nur zocken will.

 Der Rechner ist @stock frisch gebaut und installiert, noch nackt ohne jegliche drittanbieter Software (ausser gpu z/hwmonitor/cap frame). 
Es ist halt in diesem Fall nicht auf die Zusatzfeatufe (nur freesync) noch andere Settings ausserhalb der Spezifikation zurück zu führen, da diese nicht genutzt werden. In diesem Zustand kann man dann halt auch mal verlangen das es läuft für 438 Euro und nicht eine unbekannte Lösung, die noch nicht einmal der Hersteller selbst kennt, gesucht werden muss... vorallem wenn man den Massenmarkt überzeugen will und nicht nur uns paar Hampelmänner aus Hardware Foren. 

Grüßle


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Juni 2020)

@*Cleriker*


> Auch hing sich der PC auf wenn er im Energiesparmodus war. Also er  erwachte nicht wieder. Was war's? Im BIOS war der BCLK hoch gezogen  worden um dem RAM zu "schöneren Werten" zu verhelfen.


Ich hab sowas ähnliches btw. auch. Was genau ist BCLK? Wenn ich in den Energiesparmodus gehe, wacht der PC nicht wieder auf. Muss ihn dann per Forced Shutdown runterfahren und beim nächsten hochfahren ist das komplette Bios resettet. Ich hab das bisher immer ignoriert und einfach nicht den Energiesparmodus genutzt, weil hochfahren sowieso nur 20 sekunden dauert. Dachte immer das liegt vielleicht an einer zu schwachen Bios Batterie.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Juni 2020)

Ihr macht euch das wieder einfach. Ein paar Beispiele rauspicken, anhand derer ihr die Ursachen außerhalb AMD's Treiberqualität oder generell außerhalb des Einflusses vom AMD festmacht. Warum läuft meine Karte jetzt stabil, warum andere wiederum nicht? Warum ist die Liste der known Issues ellenlang? Warum waren die Umfragen von HardwareUnboxed vernichtend? Die Jungs machen viel Mist, aber eine Umfrage auszuwerten, bekommen sie ja wohl gerade noch so hin. 

Es geht auch um das Handlen von Sonderfällen. Ich habe mir doch den Treiber angeschaut. Da werden viele Exceptions ungehandlet geworfen, was natürlich dazu führt, dass es knallt und scheppert.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher ob du auf mein Post hinaus willst, aber...
> 
> Grüßle



Nein, wollte ich nicht.


@gaussmath 
Nö, mache zumindest ich nicht. 
Ich hab jetzt insgesamt 46 Leuten deren Navi angeblich nicht funktioniert aufgezeigt dass es doch so ist und bei keiner einzigen waren die Probleme nicht zu beheben. Von daher ist wohl verständlich dass ich zu großen Teilen davon ausgehe, dass es bei den meisten anderen auch so ist.
Du und Metamorph machen es sich genau jetzt zu einfach. In meinem post weiter vorne stehen ein paar Einzelfälle beschrieben und alles andere, allgeneingültige, ist mit "könnte, müsste, oft, zu großen Teilen" usw. versehen. Das ist kein Versehen gewesen. Das hab ich so geschrieben, weil ich trotz bisher 100% Erfolgsquote dennoch Platz einräume für Fehler die eben nicht der User produziert. 

Als Antwort kommt von euch dann was das sich so liest als ob man gesagt hätte der Treiber macht nie Probleme, ausschließlich der User. Das steht da aber nicht. Da sind mehr könnte und sollte drin als Userkritik. Was glaubt ihr warum ich das so geschrieben habe, aus Langeweile? Nein. Sondern um ganz klar zu kennzeichnen dass ich der Gegenseite auch ihre Berechtigung lasse. Ihr macht euch das lesen zu einfach.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nein, wollte ich nicht.



Dann nix für ungut.


----------



## TJW65 (14. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> @*Cleriker*
> 
> Ich hab sowas ähnliches btw. auch. Was genau ist BCLK? Wenn ich in den Energiesparmodus gehe, wacht der PC nicht wieder auf. Muss ihn dann per Forced Shutdown runterfahren und beim nächsten hochfahren ist das komplette Bios resettet. Ich hab das bisher immer ignoriert und einfach nicht den Energiesparmodus genutzt, weil hochfahren sowieso nur 20 sekunden dauert. Dachte immer das liegt vielleicht an einer zu schwachen Bios Batterie.



Ich hoffe ich verzapfe im folgenden keinen Mist dann natürlich *bitte * korrigieren
Der BCLK ist der Base Clock. In der Regel 100mhz und lag früher am klassischen Chipsatz an. 
Bei aktuelleren Systemen ist das *meines * Wissens nach aber nicht mehr zwangsweise so sondern nur noch eine festgelegte Grund / Base Frequenz. Daher ja auh beim CPU OC der Multi auf die 100mhz.
Früher konnten damit beispielsweise auch CPUs ohne offenen Multi auf der CPU aber mit geöffneten BCLK übertaktet werden . z.B. 35 * 110mhz statt 35 * 100mhz. Gleiches musste man auch beim Ram beobachten, den hat ein ändern des BLCKs auch beinflusst.

Aber bitte stützt dich nicht auf diese Aussagen, ich spreche hier - zugegeben - von einem Bereich bei dem mein Wissen höchstens mittelmäßig ist.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nein, wollte ich nicht.
> 
> 
> @gaussmath
> ...



Na dann, wenn du die 47 erreichen willst, erleuchte mich bitte, würde mich auch erkenntlich zeigen. 

Wäre doch prima wenn du ein Guide schreibst, bei 46 Erfolgsfällen müssten doch genügend Erkenntnisse im Raum stehen, die eine Schlussfolgerung hinsichtlich von Gemeinsamkeiten eines zusammenhängenden Kernproblems aller Systeme oder zumindest einzelne Vorgehensweisen (z.B. Settings) zur methodischen Fehleranalyse und Behebung vorhanden sein.

Das würde sicherlich auch AMD entlohnen wenn du den Schlüssel hast, RMAs usw. zu vermeiden.

Was muss ich tun?

Nicht kritisch gemeint, mein ernst.


----------



## Da_Obst (14. Juni 2020)

Ich für meinen Teil bin aus der Navi bis jetzt nicht so ganz schlau geworden. Es ist einfach sehr eigenartig was für Probleme auftreten und unter welchen Umständen die zu Tage kommen.

Wenn man zwei absolut identische Systeme aufbaut, dann kann es sein, dass die Karte in einem genau das tut was man erwarten würde, während sich das Teil im anderen Rechner einfach nur quer stellt. 

Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Karte irgendein komisches Problem mit dem Powersaving hat. Zumindest bei meinem System geht absolut garnichts wenn ich ULPS und PCIe-Powersaving aktiv lasse. Ich muss auch den PCIe-Slot manuell auf PCIe3.0 setzen, weil die Karte irgendwie nimmer richtig hochtaktet sobald die Geschwindigkeit vom Slot einmal gedrosselt wurde. Wobei mein System natürlich eine Ausnahme sein kann, hab ja noch ein X370 welches seine Eigenheiten hat.

Ich vermute auch, dass die verschiedenen Hersteller bei den unterschiedlichen Revisionen der Karten einfach an den Stellschrauben bei SOC- und Idle-Spannung gedreht haben. Je nachdem welche Werte da im Bios hinterlegt sind laufen die Dinger dann super oder Grenzwertig. Wenn ich meine @Stock laufen lasse und die Spannungs-Kurve nicht leicht anhebe, dann macht meine auch Faxen. Sobald die etwas zu wenig Saft abbekommt schmieren Spiele ab und der Treiber setzt sich zurück. Blackscreens hatte ich nur einmal ganz kurz, ich hab darauf hin dann mein Billo-DP Kabel gegen was ordentliches getauscht und seitdem nie wieder welche gesehen.

Viele Leute haben auch berichtet, dass das NT Schuld war und ein Wechsel auf ein solideres Modell Probleme behoben hat. Keine Ahnung wie sich die Navi da genau verhält und ob die wirklich so harte Anforderungen an die Versorgung stellt. Bei meiner Karte sind ~240W das höchste der Gefühle und mein altes SSP kommt damit super klar. Da mein NT nun schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel hat dürften krasse Lastspitzen also nicht soo das Problem sein.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin aus der Navi bis jetzt nicht so ganz schlau geworden. Es ist einfach sehr eigenartig was für Probleme auftreten und unter welchen Umständen die zu Tage kommen.
> 
> Wenn man zwei absolut identische Systeme aufbaut, dann kann es sein, dass die Karte in einem genau das tut was man erwarten würde, während sich das Teil im anderen Rechner einfach nur quer stellt.
> 
> ...



Eben, diese unterschiedlichen Symptome sind so wie ich das in der kurzen Zeit wahrnehme das größte Problem. In dem von mir geschilderten Fall kann ich definitiv Fehlerhafte Bios, Hardware oder Win Settings zu 99% ausschließen, da nur gute Komponenten verbaut sind und der Fehler auf dem neuen und meinem eigenen System "reproduzierbar" ist.
Wobei mein System nicht frisch ist und hier eigentlich eine 2080ti läuft, somit ist nicht auszuschließen, dass es Treiberkonflikte auf meinem System gibt, trotz DDU. Die Ti läuft aber wiederum in beiden Systemen auf Vollast und macht keinerlei Schwierigkeiten, trotz 300W, das mal so am Rande im Bezug auf Lastszenarien und passenden Komponenten.

Das wiederum schliesst in erster Linie aus das die restlichen Komponenten im neuen/alten System iwie schwächeln.
Mit den Idle States passt auch alles soweit. Sie taktet normal runter und wieder hoch, ebenso der PCIe Slot usw. Zudem hat Sie in meinem Fall nur Probleme in Games und Stresstests, im Office Modus, also surfen und so weiter passiert nix. Auch die Logs sagen nix anderes, es sind keine unnormaen Strombedarfsspitzen, Temperaturen und auffälligen Werte bis zum Absturz/Blackscreen ausgelesen worden.
Mein Verdacht ist, dass Sie iwie mit DirectX 11 Treiberseitig nicht ganz klar kommt, ist nur so ein Gefühl, da wir aber keine Zeit mehr zum weiter testen hatten/haben (Widerrufsfrist) und die Geduld am Ende ist, wird nun leider auf die Seite des Imperiums gewechselt...

Auf jedenfall will ich die Karte nicht schlecht reden und niemand den Spass verderben damit, hab ja gesehen was sie kann wenn sie läuft. Ich hoffe für alle anderen das dies wirklich treiberseitig behoben werden kann und für die bei denen alles läuft, toi toi toi, have Fun.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ganz so dass dieses Problem immer dort zu suchen ist, scheint wohl nicht zu ziehen in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass solche Berichte eine gewisse relative Gleichverteilung über beide Hersteller und alle Modellereihen aufweisen würden, wenn dieses ausschliesslich auf Bedien-/Einstellfehler der User zurück zu führen wären.
> Navi weisst halt auch bei sehr erfahrenen Nutzern teilweise (Treiberprobleme/-konflikte) auf, zumindest was ich aus den Foren so lesen kann.


Du findest nahezu die gleich Probleme täglich und immer wieder im GeForce Forum, sie sind quasi deckungsgleich.


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Juni 2020)

> Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Karte irgendein komisches Problem mit dem  Powersaving hat. Zumindest bei meinem System geht absolut garnichts wenn  ich ULPS und PCIe-Powersaving aktiv lasse. Ich muss auch den PCIe-Slot  manuell auf PCIe3.0 setzen, weil die Karte irgendwie nimmer richtig  hochtaktet sobald die Geschwindigkeit vom Slot einmal gedrosselt wurde.  Wobei mein System natürlich eine Ausnahme sein kann, hab ja noch ein  X370 welches seine Eigenheiten hat.


Wäre mal interessant zu wissen. Das haben ja schon viele gemacht, auf PCIe 3.0 stellen und danach lief alles. Bei mir persönlich läuft auch alles mit PCIe 4.0, ich hab aber auch n X570 Board. Ist das vielleicht nur bei älteren Boards der Fall? Würd aber eigentlich auch keinen Sinn ergeben, weil alle älteren Boards sowieso nur PCIe 3.0 haben


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die Wochenenden genutzt mit testen und ausprobieren vor allem meine UV Settings 1950 MHz bei 1100 mV die Abstürze waren auf das PT von 50% zurückzuführen das runter auf 20% und alles läuft sauber.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Juni 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Wochenenden genutzt mit testen und ausprobieren vor allem meine UV Settings 1950 MHz bei 1100 mV die Abstürze waren auf das PT von 50% zurückzuführen das runter auf 20% und alles läuft sauber.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


Mit welcher Treiberversion?


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Treiberversion?


Bin von 20.3.1 zurück auf 20.2.2 der ist stabil bei 20.5.1 müsste ich die Einstellungen testen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Du findest nahezu die gleich Probleme täglich und immer wieder im GeForce Forum, sie sind quasi deckungsgleich.



Ach komm, jetzt komm nicht so, in den meisten Rezensionen und sogar hier im Forum wird über ein oftmals auffälliges Problem diesbezgl. in zusammenhang mit Navi geschrieben und jetzt ist es plötzlich überall...


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen. Das haben ja schon viele gemacht, auf PCIe 3.0 stellen und danach lief alles. Bei mir persönlich läuft auch alles mit PCIe 4.0, ich hab aber auch n X570 Board. Ist das vielleicht nur bei älteren Boards der Fall? Würd aber eigentlich auch keinen Sinn ergeben, weil alle älteren Boards sowieso nur PCIe 3.0 haben


So ein System hatte/habe ich auch hier, PCI-E Gen runterstellen lindert dann etwas, aber beseitigt das Problem nicht wirklich. Grund hier war schlicht OC, es hilft dann eher mehr MSI zu deaktivieren und eben IRQ zu verwenden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Grund ist schlicht ein unstabiles System, daher -> Clear CMOS.
Übrigends geht das auch auf nvidia, 2070 rein, IRQ auf MSI gestellt (RESTART) und der "Treiber" ist auch nicht mehr so stabil.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ach komm, jetzt komm nicht so, in den meisten Rezensionen und sogar hier im Forum wird über ein oftmals auffälliges Problem diesbezgl. in zusammenhang mit Navi geschrieben und jetzt ist es plötzlich überall...


Schau doch selbst statt hier zu relativieren. Bitte hier in dem Forum nicht die immer wieder gesperrten User mittzählen, deren Post erkennt man auch auch relative leicht.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Na dann, wenn du die 47 erreichen willst, erleuchte mich bitte, würde mich auch erkenntlich zeigen.
> 
> Wäre doch prima wenn du ein Guide schreibst, bei 46 Erfolgsfällen müssten doch genügend Erkenntnisse im Raum stehen, die eine Schlussfolgerung hinsichtlich von Gemeinsamkeiten eines zusammenhängenden Kernproblems aller Systeme oder zumindest einzelne Vorgehensweisen (z.B. Settings) zur methodischen Fehleranalyse und Behebung vorhanden sein.
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich hab ich darüber schon mal nachgedacht, mir bin ich eher der Typ hinsetzen und Akku schauen was mir auffällt, in den Sinn kommt. Also meist ist es eher so dass ich eine Art Bauchgefühl habe wonach ich gehe und irgendwie klappt es dann. Für mich ist dann wichtig, wann die Probleme angefangen haben. Ist das zufällig der Fall, kurz bevor ein Windows update kam, oder ein Spiel eine neue Season eingeleitet hat, Guckloch erst bei Google/Bing, was für Probleme damit so aufgetreten sind, ganz ohne die Karte zu berücksichtigen. Oft stellt man dann fest, dass irgendwelche fehlenden frameworks, redistributables und sind Quatsch der mir eigentlich gar nichts sagt verantwortlich sein kann. Dann hole ich das nach, deinstalliere das letzte Update, installiere es wieder, dann setze ich den Treiber zurück, schmeiße alle alten Versionen aus dem AMD Ordner auf Partition C UBD aktualisiere zuerst den Chipsatztreiber, ganz egal ob nötig oder nicht. Danach dann den Adrenalin drauf und schauen ob es sich gleich verhält, oder sich was geändert hat. Danach schaue ich nach ob irgendwas installiert ist, was auf die Daten zugreift. Beispielsweise habe ich bei der Vega Frontier festgestellt dass sie extrem zickig reagiert wenn man den Adrenalin installiert während hwinfo, ab, GPU-Z usw Daten auslesen. Versucht man das gleiche mit dem Pro Treiber, schließen sich diese Programme automatisch, oder stürzen AB. Der Treiber aber läuft tadellos durch die Installation. 
Navi reagiert hingegen unterschiedlich bei unterschiedlichen Browsern. Also wenn ich bei einem System aus einem DX12 Game heraus tabbe, direkt zu einem YouTubevideo in Chrome, reagierte Der Takt der Navi viel hektischer als bei der gleichen Aktion mit dem neuen Edge, oder waterfox. Als würde sich die Karte Verschlucken. Am schlimmsten war dieses Symptom wenn Chrome samt Video auf einem zweiten Monitor lief. Dann kam bei mir manchmal der Ramtakt nicht wieder hoch und es fühlte sich ruckelig an, obwohl die frametimes das nicht zeigten.

Mein größtes Problem ist aber die Zeit. Kannst du gut erkennen daran dass zwischendurch immer mal wieder Wochen und Monate ohne posts von mir vorkommen. Es bringt ja keinem ein thread was, wo der Ersteller wochenlang nicht antwortet. Zudem ist meine Navi seit drei Wochen im AnnoPC von meinem alten Herren gelandet und der wohnt nicht um die Ecke. Nochmal (also die vierte) eine Navi kaufen die nur herumliegt weil ich nicht dazu komme, wäre es mir persönlich nicht wert.
Ich überlege mir das nochmal. Eventuell wenn big navi raus ist. Die will ich definitiv wenigstens ausprobieren und wenn dann noch immer solche Probleme im Raum stehen, versuche ich mir mal Zeit zu nehmen. Eventuell komme ich dann auf den einen oder anderen zu und wir machen das zusammen, so dass wenigstens der Support im thread gewährleistet wäre.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Schau doch selbst statt hier zu relativieren. Bitte hier in dem Forum nicht die immer wieder gesperrten User mittzählen, deren Post erkennt man auch auch relative leicht.



Relativieren ist das Stichwort, also gibt es das Problem nicht? Das Ablenkungsmanöver zieht nicht, ich bin ziemlich viel hier im Forum unterwegs und sehe kein konzentriertes aufkommen an Meldungen die immer auf das selbe Problem deuten, sondern die üblichen Dinge, zerschossenes System, defekte Karte, falsche Settings, aber nicht das gehäufte auftretten von Blackscreens in Bezug auf NV, auch nicht in Rezensionen. Dagegen wird immer wieder das selbe Fehlerbild bei Navikarten in Rezensionen und Foren beschrieben, allein 3 Posts über mir bestätigen das Sie dahingehend Probleme hatten/haben. 
Auffällig oft.
Aber sicher ist NV nicht Fehlerfrei.


Aber ich lass mich an dieser Stelle auf kein Glaubenskrieg ein und solche seltsamen Quervergleiche, da ich Atheist bin... 

Also lassen wir das, ich wollte nur meine Erfahrung teilen, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

In welchen Rezessionen denn? pcgh CB igordlab Hardware Unboxed ... 
Welche?


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ach komm, jetzt komm nicht so, in den meisten Rezensionen und sogar hier im Forum wird über ein oftmals auffälliges Problem diesbezgl. in zusammenhang mit Navi geschrieben und jetzt ist es plötzlich überall...



Das darfst du aber nicht anhand der Anzahl an Threads festmachen! Von 100 Threads die über Probleme mit der Navi handeln sind gefühlt 70 die überhaupt nichts mit Navi zu tun haben (bspw. der Kollege mit der Recovery Windows Version). Es steht dann aber im Titel weswegen Leute wie du es dazu zählen. Von den restlichen 30 sind 20 Trolls aka Blutegel1, hilfebitte, Schaffebigbraintime und Konsorten und die restlichen 10 haben überhaupt was mit Navi zu tun. Und diese Anzahl, diese restlichen, findest du mit Nvidia genauso. Hier kommen auch jeden Tag Threads rein wo eine Turing Karte nicht richtig läuft. 

Am besten war ja der Typ, hilfebitte, der sich in nahezu jedem Thread über die Navi aufgeregt hat und wie toll Nvidia ist und parallel dazu einen eigenen Thread offen hatte in dem seine eigene Turing Karte nur Probleme macht!

Sorry aber sowas wie Mindfactory Rezensionen kann ich schon lange nicht mehr ernst nehmen, seit die Red Devil dort 3 Sterne hat, weil 90% der negativen Rezensionen darüber handeln, dass die Karte zu Release zu spät auf Lager war. 

Und nur weil eine gewisse Anzahl an Threads von Blackscreens bei Navi handelt, heißt es ja wohl noch lange nicht, dass die alle die selbe Ursache haben. Der Blackscreen an sich ist ja nicht das Problem. Der Blackscreen ist die Wirkung eines Problems. Und diese Wirkung kann auf die unterschiedlichsten Probleme zurückführen. Es ist garantiert nicht immer das selbe Fehlerbild, so wie du das sagst. Nur die Wirkung ist die selbe.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das darfst du aber nicht anhand der Anzahl an Threads festmachen! Von 100 Threads die über Probleme mit der Navi handeln sind gefühlt 70 die überhaupt nichts mit Navi zu tun haben (bspw. der Kollege mit der Recovery Windows Version). Es steht dann aber im Titel weswegen Leute wie du es dazu zählen. Von den restlichen 30 sind 20 Trolls aka Blutegel1, hilfebitte, Schaffebigbraintime und Konsorten und die restlichen 10 haben überhaupt was mit Navi zu tun. Und diese Anzahl, diese restlichen, findest du mit Nvidia genauso. Hier kommen auch jeden Tag Threads rein wo eine Turing Karte nicht richtig läuft.
> 
> Am besten war ja der Typ, hilfebitte, der sich in nahezu jedem Thread über die Navi aufgeregt hat und wie toll Nvidia ist und parallel dazu einen eigenen Thread offen hatte in dem seine eigene Turing Karte nur Probleme macht!
> 
> ...



Leute wie ich also, gleich schubladen denken ohne zu wissen das ich auch rein schaue in die Threads...

Also erzähle ein bisschen über mich, würde mich mal interessieren was du so über mich weisst?


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Wo sind die Rezessionen?  Finde auf pcgh, CB, igordlab, Hardware Unboxed usw nichts darüber.  Welche meinst du?
Wenn doch soviele Probleme haben und nicht ein großer Teil an was anderem liegt oder Fake ist, dann sollte sowas bei den Rezessionen doch aufgefallen sein?

Ich beziehe  mich hier drauf:


Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Dagegen wird immer wieder das selbe Fehlerbild bei Navikarten in Rezensionen und Foren beschrieben,


----------



## MSI-Fan (14. Juni 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wo sind die Rezessionen?  Finde auf pcgh, CB, igordlab, Hardware Unboxed usw nichts darüber.  Welche meinst du?
> Wenn doch soviele Probleme haben und nicht ein großer Teil an was anderem liegt oder Fake ist, dann sollte sowas bei den Rezessionen doch aufgefallen sein?



Sag mal was soll denn das bitte? Warum muss man auf einen User hinhauen und irgendwelche Rezessionen fordern? Es reicht doch schon komplett aus, dass es AMD in ihrer Buglist aufgenommen hat und das steht da schwarz auf weiß, egal wie sehr du dich da als Prophet und als &#8222;der Kenner von AMD&#8220; hinstellst. Finde es auch einen absoluten Kindergarten das man gleich mal im anderen Lager nach Fehlern sucht. Anstatt man dem User helfen möchte wird dann gleich mal argumentiert ich bin der größte mir passiert das nicht und es gibt gar keinen Fehler nur dumme User... Hier sollte mal die Moderation eingreifen und mal die Gemüter beruhigen.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Wenn jemand etwas behauptet was mich wirklich interessiert, dann frag ich da nach.
Aber warum hast du denn damit ein Problem? 
Wenn es dich nicht interessiert Frage ich mich eher was du hier machst.
Kennst du solche Rezessionen?

Edit:
Fast vergessen, willkommen im Forum bist ja auch noch nicht so lange da.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Wo sind die Rezessionen?  Finde auf pcgh, CB, igordlab, Hardware Unboxed usw nichts darüber.  Welche meinst du?
> Wenn doch soviele Probleme haben und nicht ein großer Teil an was anderem liegt oder Fake ist, dann sollte sowas bei den Rezessionen doch aufgefallen sein?



Hättest es auch selber googlen können, aber natürlich ist das alles Humbug. Schade das ich gerade den Navi Kritiker Platz einnehmen muss, das wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, aber so sehr kann man doch als AMD Fan seine Augen nicht verschließen?  Also bitte, das ist sogar hier im Forum/Thread und auch schon von anderen als mir angesprochen worden und ich meine nicht die Posts ala, "ich hab kein Plan und meine Graka ist schuld". Auch euch beiden muss doch klar sein, dass sowas wie "ich mach jetzt nur AMD schlecht in Rezensionen und Artikeln/Threads" doch nicht die Ursache ist. 

Wenn die Leute keine Probleme hätten würden sie es auch nicht so posten und in dieser Häufigkeit mit dem selben/ähnlichen Fehlerbild ist es dann eben doch auffällig, unabhängig von den deppen die es selber Falsch verbockt haben. Selbst Gurdi hat ein Guide gemacht wie man evtl. das Problem beheben kann und darunter sind auch genügend Kommentare die das bestätigen. Kern aller aussagen sind Black-/BlueScreens  und Taktprobleme, das liegt ja wohl auf der Hand das es ein Problem gibt/gab, dass ich von meiner Seite aus aktuell nur bestätigen kann und es sicher kein gutes Bild ist, wenn ich erstmal eine Karte für 400€ undervolten muss oder den Memory takt senken muss, um sie überhaupt richtig in Betrieb nehmen zu können. Wenn Nvidia sich das leisten würde, würdet ihr die komplett in der Luft zerreißen, aber hier ist es natürlich Schwachsinn, auch wenn es nicht auf alle Karten zutrifft sondern "nur" ca. 16% der Rezensionen ausmacht...  



Das war es jetzt dann auch von meienr Seite, bin nicht hier um irgendwas zu beweisen, wollte nur meine Erfahrungen austauschen für die Mitleser. 

Das sind nur Beispiele, das Netz ist voll davon, aber auch dafür findet ihr sicherlich schnell eine Relativierung, wie immer halt. 

Die Arbeit alles durch zu lesen könnt ihr euch dann auch machen, da ich das schon hinter mir habe!

Looking for a quick survey response for Navi GPU black screen scenarios : Amd

Navi 5700 Blackscreen, Crash, Framedrops. Workaround.

5700XT Treiber Probleme? Wie laeuft es bei euch? | Seite 12 | Forum de Luxx


----------



## MSI-Fan (14. Juni 2020)

Wieso darf es mich nicht interessieren? Kennst du mich? Weißt du was ich an Hardware besitze? Nein ich brauche keine Rezessionen teilen, ich bin fähig Google zu nutzen wie auch einschlägige Seiten zu besuchen. Aber gut, wenn du hier der Chef des Thread bist, bleib ich gerne fern, alleine wenn ich mir dein Lösungsvorschlag mit dem IRQ ansehe löst das bei mir Kopfschütteln aus.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Sag mal was soll denn das bitte? Warum muss man auf einen User hinhauen und irgendwelche Rezessionen fordern? Es reicht doch schon komplett aus, dass es AMD in ihrer Buglist aufgenommen hat und das steht da schwarz auf weiß, egal wie sehr du dich da als Prophet und als &#8222;der Kenner von AMD&#8220; hinstellst. Finde es auch einen absoluten Kindergarten das man gleich mal im anderen Lager nach Fehlern sucht. Anstatt man dem User helfen möchte wird dann gleich mal argumentiert ich bin der größte mir passiert das nicht und es gibt gar keinen Fehler nur dumme User... Hier sollte mal die Moderation eingreifen und mal die Gemüter beruhigen.



Danke. Schade das man nicht mit mehr Objektiv über sowas diskutieren kann...


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Looking for a quick survey response for Navi GPU black screen scenarios : Amd
> 
> Navi 5700 Blackscreen, Crash, Framedrops. Workaround.
> 
> 5700XT Treiber Probleme? Wie laeuft es bei euch? | Seite 12 | Forum de Luxx


Ech jetzt? DAS sind die von dir angesprochenen Rezesionen? *kopfschüttle*
AMD fragt nach mehr info weill sie es ja offensichtlich nicht nachstellen können  und bittet schlicht einen (kuzen!!!) Bugreport zu schreiben. 


> ...I'm mainly looking for responses from people who actively and currently experience the problem, so if any of the survey options apply to you, please select them.


^^ Spricht eigenlich eher für die annahme von @Cleriker

Ein Forum Beitrag wo Gurdi versucht den Leuten zu helfen? Echt jetzt? Das kann ja nicht funktionieren wenn man den Fehler ledeglich am Treiber sucht.

Das ander spar ich mir zu kommentieren - zu lächerlich.

Aber mal im ernst, WO sind die wirklichen Rezesionen? Da werden Karten getestet,  Spiele Benchmarks  bei zich  Redaktionen  gemacht und keinem fällt eine überdurchschnittliche BlackScreen rate auf? Wirklich?


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ech jetzt? DAS sind die von dir angesprochenen Rezesionen? *kopfschüttle*
> AMD fragt nach mehr info weill sie es ja offensichtlich nicht nachstellen können  und bittet schlicht einen (kuzen!!!) Bugreport zu schreiben.
> 
> ^^ Spricht eigenlich eher für die annahme von @Cleriker
> ...



Das ist so lächerlich, wir sind fertig, weil es mir einfach zu blöd ist. Du hast nicht ein einziges plausibles Argument gebracht... Selbst der Hersteller sieht es anders, aber du lebst in deiner eigenen Welt... Grüße von der Erde, im out. Bye


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Das ist so lächerlich, wir sind fertig, weil es mir einfach zu blöd ist. Du hast nicht ein einziges plausibles Argument gebracht... Selbst der Hersteller sieht es anders, aber du lebst in deiner eigenen Welt... Grüße von der Erde, im out. Bye



Was sieht der Hersteller denn anders? Weil er bitte diejenigen mit Problemen sollen sich bitte melden?
Sorry aber was du hier redest ist doch schlicht Unsinn. 
Also keine Rezensionen mit den Problemen, seltsam.


----------



## MSI-Fan (14. Juni 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Was sieht der Hersteller denn anders? Weil er bitte diejenigen mit Problemen sollen sich bitte melden?
> Sorry aber was du hier redest ist doch schlicht Unsinn.
> Also keine Rezessionen mit den Problemen, seltsam.



Das du nicht verstehst wie man google bedient verwundert mich jetzt. Auch das du es nicht selbst auf der Amd Seite siehst wo genau diese Anliegen im Bugfix aufgeführt werden wundert mich auch. Das es auch hier etliche Berichte gibt wie auch in anderen Foren und du noch nie gesehen hast wundert mich immer mehr. Eventuell solltest du einmal im Google PC Forum eingeben und dann ein paar ansehen. Wenn du aber ein visueller Mensch bist kannst du dir auf Youtube auch ein paar Videos ansehen auch welche wo mal gleich 80.000 views usw stattgefunden haben, da findest du auch dann den einen oder anderen Kommentar dazu. Wenn du die Kommentare im Youtube nicht findest, empfehle ich wieder zu Google und dort die Suche danach starten.


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Rezesionen? Fehlanzeige. 
Hersteller sucht selbst noch nach Personen mit diesen Problemen.
Bekam jede Navi stabil, wie meine eigenen.
Hardware Unboxed entschuldigt sich quasi das er weder auf der Arbeit noch privat mit mehreren Navis keine Probleme hatte.

Und was setzt ihr dagegen? Ihr zählt Foren Beiträge von bittehelfen und Kollegen. Respekt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Rezessionen? Fehlanzeige.
> Hersteller sucht selbst noch nach Personen mit diesen Problemen.
> Bekam jede Navi stabil, wie meine eigenen.
> Hardware Unboxed entschuldigt sich quasi das er weder auf der Arbeit noch privat mit mehreren Navis keine Probleme hatte.
> ...



Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt.


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juni 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Rezessionen? Fehlanzeige.
> Hersteller sucht selbst noch nach Personen mit diesen Problemen.
> Bekam jede Navi stabil, wie meine eigenen.
> Hardware Unboxed entschuldigt sich quasi das er weder auf der Arbeit noch privat mit mehreren Navis keine Probleme hatte.
> ...


Last as diese Personen verstehen es einfach nicht. Ich hatte ja selbst Probleme und alle waren vor dem Bildschirm zu suchen sprich meine Wenigkeit war ausschlaggebend aufgrund falscher Einstellungen oder übertriebenen UV. 

Ich hatte mit Navi nur Blackscreen wenn das Spiel nicht wollte sonst nie und hier hatte ich genug Möglichkeiten es zu testen. 

Metro dank sale läuft stabil auf hoch 2K 144fps 1440p, GRB gleiches Szenario usw.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt.


Ja wenn du das wenigstens machen würdest, dann käme es wenigstens von dir. Aber du zählst ja offensichtlich lieber Forenbeiträge von ...

Mein Beileid.

@Elistaer
Eigentlich hast du Recht. In einem Fachforum bin ich auch der Meinung Don&#8217;t feed the troll.
Aber  hier geht das nicht, man muss widersprechen immer und immer wieder. 
Und das sehe nicht nur ich so:
Warum "Don't feed the troll" voelliger Bullshit ist


----------



## MSI-Fan (14. Juni 2020)

openSUSE schrieb:


> Ja wenn du das wenigstens machen würdest, dann käme es wenigstens von dir. Aber du zählst ja offensichtlich lieber Forenbeiträge von ...
> 
> Mein Beileid.
> 
> ...



Ja das kann ich nachvollziehen bei den jungen Leuten von heute. Man merkt es ja an dir schon, dass du der Checker sein möchtest. Wenn es dir was nützt und bringt, finde ich es gut, wenn es dir dabei gut geht. Die Bugliste von Amd findest du nicht aber warum man trolle füttern soll schon, einfach herrlich .


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Die Bugliste von Amd findest du nicht aber warum man trolle füttern soll schon, einfach herrlich .


Oder aber ich finde die "Bugliste" von AMD, was wohl bedeutet, das du unrecht hast. Eigentlich logisch oder?


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Juni 2020)

> Die Bugliste von Amd findest du nicht aber warum man trolle füttern soll schon, einfach herrlich .


Was hat denn bitte die Bugliste damit zu tun?
Hast du dich schon mal gefragt wieso das schon so lange in der Bugliste steht und nicht gefixt wird? 
Richtig, weil AMD selber nicht zuverlässig reproduzieren kann was User denen reporten. Und warum nicht? Weil das Problem in den meisten Fällen eben vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Die Bugliste ist doch nur das was die User reporten. Wenn AMD das selbe Problem hätte, dann wäre es doch längst gefixt, überleg doch mal. 

Verstehe nicht was es daran nicht zu kapieren gibt.



> Bekam jede Navi stabil, wie meine eigenen.


Ich auch. Und Hardware Unboxed sowie Igor sind für mich doch recht vertrauenswürdige Reviewer, die hatten ebenfalls keine Probleme


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Last as diese Personen verstehen es einfach nicht. Ich hatte ja selbst Probleme und alle waren vor dem Bildschirm zu suchen sprich meine Wenigkeit war ausschlaggebend aufgrund falscher Einstellungen oder übertriebenen UV.
> 
> Ich hatte mit Navi nur Blackscreen wenn das Spiel nicht wollte sonst nie und hier hatte ich genug Möglichkeiten es zu testen.
> 
> ...



Ok, und wenn kein UV betrieben wurde und die Treiber Stock sind, was ist dann das Problem? Wobei ich von dir keine Antwort haben will, wenn du nicht mal selbst in der Lage bist nach dem undervolten darauf zu kommen, das es nicht Stable ist und daran liegen könnte und es dann noch so viele Leute braucht um das zu erkennen ...


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ok, und wenn kein UV betrieben wurde und die Treiber Stock sind, was ist dann das Problem? Wobei ich von dir keine Antwort haben will, wenn du nicht mal selbst in der Lage bist nach dem undervolten darauf zu kommen, das es nicht Stable ist und daran liegen könnten und es dann als noch so viele Leute braucht um das zu erkennen ...



Warum fragt man jemandem wenn man dessen Antwort nicht will? Sorry aber das ist ja Mal dumm.
Aber dazu hatte Cleriker auch schon  etwas geschieben.


----------



## Da_Obst (14. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen. Das haben ja schon viele gemacht, auf PCIe 3.0 stellen und danach lief alles. Bei mir persönlich läuft auch alles mit PCIe 4.0, ich hab aber auch n X570 Board. Ist das vielleicht nur bei älteren Boards der Fall? Würd aber eigentlich auch keinen Sinn ergeben, weil alle älteren Boards sowieso nur PCIe 3.0 haben



Ich hab das nie so genau beobachtet weil ULPS viel mehr reinhaut, da achte ich äußerst penibel drauf, dass das immer deaktiviert ist.  
Die Idee ist, dass die Bandbreite vom Slot nicht nach unten geschraubt wird wenn die Karte im Idle hängt. Eigentlich sollte dafür auch die Einstellung im Win-Energiesparplan reichen. 
Gerade geguckt, GPU-Z zeigt mir jetzt trotzdem wieder an, dass die Karte mit PCIe 1.1 angebunden ist wenn ich nur am Desktop hänge und nix mache. Vielleicht hat Win2004 da was zerschossen? 
Allerdings scheint es jetzt wohl keinen Unterschied mehr zu machen. Seit ich das Win-Update und den neuen Chipsatz/GPU-Treiber oben habe sind alle Spiele problemlos gelaufen.
Zumindest die, welche nicht von Haus aus in einem desaströsen Zustand sind. ^^


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was hat denn bitte die Bugliste damit zu tun?
> Hast du dich schon mal gefragt wieso das schon so lange in der Bugliste steht und nicht gefixt wird?
> Richtig, weil AMD selber nicht zuverlässig reproduzieren kann was User denen reporten. Und warum nicht? Weil das Problem in den meisten Fällen eben vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Die Bugliste ist doch nur das was die User reporten. Wenn AMD das selbe Problem hätte, dann wäre es doch längst gefixt, überleg doch mal.
> 
> ...



Ich würde einfach mal gern eine plausible Erklärung dazu hören, warum es vermehrt diese Berichte bzw. Kundenrezensionen/Foreneinträge gerade bei den Navis über alle Custommodelle gibt und nicht bei Vegas, RX 580er oder Nvidia Karten, wenn doch alle User so dumm sind? Wollt ihr allen ernstes das als Argument vorschieben, was nichts anderes bedeuten würde, dass nur dumme AMD kaufen? Ist das euer Ernst? Und diese stabil zu bekommen ist nicht das Thema, d.h. ihr musstet erstmal selbst Hand anlegen damit sie richtig läuft, das gibt ihr zu, um es dann im gleichen Kontext zu relativieren? Sorry aber das ist schon unterste Schublade und absolut Arrogant, jeden einzelnen Käufer der ein Kundenreview oder Foreneintrag dazu schrieb als zu dumm diffamieren. Übrigens bei über 70% -80% positiven Reviews bzw. zufriedenen Kunden und handverlesene Auswahl der Testexemplare ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich das Testern solche Probleme nicht ins Haus kamen. Keiner sagte das es jede Navi getroffen hat. 

Als reihenweise die 2080ti's nach Release defekt zurück gingen, hat auch keine einzige Redaktion bei ihren Test derartiges feststellen können, aber lass mich raten da ist was anderes , richtig?


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ok, und wenn kein UV betrieben wurde und die Treiber Stock sind, was ist dann das Problem? Wobei ich von dir keine Antwort haben will, wenn du nicht mal selbst in der Lage bist nach dem undervolten darauf zu kommen, das es nicht Stable ist und daran liegen könnten und es dann als noch so viele Leute braucht um das zu erkennen ...


Auch wenn du keine Antwort willst gebe ich sie dir. Stock lief auch alles ohne Probleme aber ich wollte den Verbrauch senken und warum sollte ich meine 5700XT über 200 Watt saufen lassen wenn es 180 auch tun mit der gleichen Performance? Richtig es wäre raus geschmissenes Geld und hier ist es die gesamte GPU last und nicht nur die asic. Btw meine CPU braucht für ihre fast 4 GHz keine 70 Watt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juni 2020)

NVGod schrieb:


> Was erwartes du von AMDler. Frage - Kaufberatung - 5700xt- Treiberprobleme?
> Seite 5
> | igor sLAB Community In Denial as ****


Was willst du hören ich hatte vor Navi auch eine GTX und nur Treiber Probleme keiner war stabil und das stock. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Auch wenn du keine Antwort willst gebe ich sie dir. Stock lief auch alles ohne Probleme aber ich wollte den Verbrauch senken und warum sollte ich meine 5700XT über 200 Watt saufen lassen wenn es 180 auch tun mit der gleichen Performance? Richtig es wäre raus geschmissenes Geld und hier ist es die gesamte GPU last und nicht nur die asic. Btw meine CPU braucht für ihre fast 4 GHz keine 70 Watt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk



Also wenn du keine Probleme hattest, warum bringst du dann deine Karte ins Spiel...


----------



## MSI-Fan (14. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Was hat denn bitte die Bugliste damit zu tun?
> Hast du dich schon mal gefragt wieso das schon so lange in der Bugliste steht und nicht gefixt wird?
> Richtig, weil AMD selber nicht zuverlässig reproduzieren kann was User denen reporten. Und warum nicht? Weil das Problem in den meisten Fällen eben vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Die Bugliste ist doch nur das was die User reporten. Wenn AMD das selbe Problem hätte, dann wäre es doch längst gefixt, überleg doch mal.
> 
> ...



Also bitte jetzt aber doch mal zur mehr Sachlichkeit. Wieso sollte Amd etwas in Ihrer Liste führen, wo die User es versemmeln? Dann müsste doch auch Übertakten drinnen stehen usw. In einer Liste führt man etwas, wo etwas häufig vorkommt und es auch schon genügend gemeldet haben. Das man dies auf Leute ablegt die zu dumm sind das macht nur ihr so! Aber eigentlich finde ich es schade das man dies so denkt und auch so schreibt, denn das zeigt einfach „ich habe das Problem nicht“ also haben die anderen es auch nicht sondern machen alles falsch oder ihr IQ ist nicht ausreichend.


----------



## Elistaer (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Also wenn du keine Probleme hattest, warum bringst du dann deine Karte ins Spiel...


Weil du pauschalisiert und das für alle Navi als Standard darstellen willst was nun einmal nicht stimmt. 

Ich habe die letzten Monate oft genug von RTX 2070Susi gelesen die zu heiß waren oder nicht die Leistung gebracht hatten das kann man nicht leugnen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (14. Juni 2020)

> Ich würde einfach mal gern eine plausible Erklärung dazu hören, warum es  vermehrt diese Berichte bzw. Kundenrezensionen/Foreneinträge gerade bei  den Navis über alle Custommodelle gibt


Weil sich das immer weiter hoch geschaukelt hat meiner Meinung nach. Du kannst ja zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht mal mehr ne Navi kaufen ohne von 10 Leuten zu hören das sie von dem gehört haben, der es dort gelesen hat in diesem Forum, dass der AMD Treiber Blackscreens verursacht. Sobald dann doch jemand eine kauft und irgendwelche Probleme auftauchen, ist sofort die Navi dran schuld ohne auch nur eine einzige Sekunde darüber nachzudenken, ob es vielleicht auch was anderes sein könnte. Anstatt zu schreiben "Ich habe Blackscreens, suche nach Hilfe" landet im Titel "AMD Treiber verursacht Blackscreens!". Und das geht immer weiter und immer weiter und sobald jemand irgendwelche Probleme bekommt mit dem Rechner und nur ansatzweise irgendwelche HArdware von AMD drin hat, ist sofort der Treiber schuld ohne darüber nachzudenken. Und bevor man sich dann mal mit der Fehlersuche beschäftigt ist auch schon die Rezension geschrieben ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne zu Überlegen was wirklich die Ursache ist und diese Rezension lautet "AMD Treiber verursacht Blackscreens". Zack, wieder 1 mehr. Und so weiter....



> Also bitte jetzt aber doch mal zur mehr Sachlichkeit. Wieso sollte Amd etwas in Ihrer Liste führen, wo die User es versemmeln?


Weil sie es müssen. Wenn sie mehrere Reports bekommen von Blackscreens, kommt das in die Bugliste. Fertig. Und da sie es selber nicht zuverlässig reproduzieren können, steht es dort auch immer noch. 


> In einer Liste führt man etwas, wo etwas häufig vorkommt und es auch schon genügend gemeldet haben.


Hab ich das Gegenteil behauptet? Nein hab ich nicht. 


> Dann müsste doch auch Übertakten drinnen stehen usw.


Was soll denn jetzt Übertakten mit der Bugliste zu tun haben?


----------



## MSI-Fan (14. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Weil sich das immer weiter hoch geschaukelt hat meiner Meinung nach. Du kannst ja zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht mal mehr ne Navi kaufen ohne von 10 Leuten zu hören das sie von dem gehört haben, der es dort gelesen hat in diesem Forum, dass der AMD Treiber Blackscreens verursacht. Sobald dann doch jemand eine kauft und irgendwelche Probleme auftauchen, ist sofort die Navi dran schuld ohne auch nur eine einzige Sekunde darüber nachzudenken, ob es vielleicht auch was anderes sein könnte. Anstatt zu schreiben "Ich habe Blackscreens, suche nach Hilfe" landet im Titel "AMD Treiber verursacht Blackscreens!". Und das geht immer weiter und immer weiter und sobald jemand irgendwelche Probleme bekommt mit dem Rechner und nur ansatzweise irgendwelche HArdware von AMD drin hat, ist sofort der Treiber schuld ohne darüber nachzudenken. Und bevor man sich dann mal mit der Fehlersuche beschäftigt ist auch schon die Rezension geschrieben ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne zu Überlegen was wirklich die Ursache ist und diese Rezension lautet "AMD Treiber verursacht Blackscreens". Zack, wieder 1 mehr. Und so weiter....
> 
> 
> Weil sie es müssen. Wenn sie mehrere Reports bekommen von Blackscreens, kommt das in die Bugliste. Fertig. Und da sie es selber nicht zuverlässig reproduzieren können, steht es dort auch immer noch.
> ...



Müssen tun sie mal gar nichts! Aber du hast es schon richtig geschrieben, wenn es mehrere Melden. Und genau das ist auch passiert. Ist auch legitim und auch von Amd gut zu sehen, dass dies ernst genommen wird. Also gibt es da etwas wo es Probleme gibt und da gibt es keine Landingpage von Amd wo darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird, dass es kein Problem von ihnen ist und hier eine Checkliste was man dagegen tun soll, sondern das hier etwas nicht stimmt und sie es im Treiber noch verbessern müssen. Es kann doch nicht euer Ernst sein dies in die Schuhe O-Ton von euch das die zu dummen User oder nett ausgedrückter das Problem vorm Bildschirm sitzt. Wenn man sich nur 2 Minuten neutral z.B. den Beitrag von Methamorph durchliest. Er schreibt doch, dass er alles berücksichtigt hat und trotzdem klappte es nicht und so geht es halt vielen Usern. Wenn bei euch alles klappt seid doch froh, aber zu behaupten das es nichts geben kann weil bei euch alles klappt finde ich dreist. Wie bei einem Rückruf bei den Autos 1.000.000 haben nichts aber 40.000 haben das Problem, sind dann auch diese Leute selbst schuld weil sie zu dumm waren das richtige Auto zu kaufen, was den Fehler nicht hatte?


----------



## Da_Obst (14. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal gern eine plausible Erklärung dazu hören, warum es vermehrt diese Berichte bzw. Kundenrezensionen/Foreneinträge gerade bei den Navis über alle Custommodelle gibt und nicht bei Vegas, RX 580er oder Nvidia Karten...



Weil man den Leuten in den Kopf gepresst hat, dass eine Navi prinzipiell DOA ist. Das ist schon fast zu einem Mantra geworden welches immer wieder aufgegriffen und ohne Ablass wiederholt wird. 
Jemand, der vor der Entscheidung steht sich 'ne neue GPU zu holen wird dann anfangen ein bisschen zu googlen weil er da mal was gehört/gelesen hat von wegen AMD&Treiber. Und siehe da, die Foren sind ja nur so mit Postings geflutet. 

Hier mal ein paar Suchergebnisse zu AMD-Problemen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bloß hören die Leute dann mit der "Recherche" auf und schreiben AMD sofort ab, ohne mal nach Problemen mit NV-Karten zu googlen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich sind diese Ergebnisse völlig irrelevant. 
Wieviele Einträge zum Suchbegriff gefunden werden hängt alleine daran, wie gut sich die Karte im Eingabefeld verkauft hat. 

Aktuell ist das Problem mit Navi so fest in den Köpfen drinnen, dass jeder noch so generische System-Fehler dann der Karte in die Schuhe geschoben wird. 
Der RAM ist instabil? --> Der AMD-Treiber ist schuld! 
Das NT ist altersschwach und unterdimensioniert? --> Die Karte ist defekt! 
Die Windows-Installation ist uralt, versteckt zig Treiberleichen im Keller und wurde mit fragwürdigen Tools (DDU, etc.) mishandelt? --> Der kryptische Code im BSOD muss ein GPU-Problem sein! 

Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass es tatsächlich Probleme mit den Karten gibt. Hey, ich musste selber rumbasteln um meine auf die Beine zu bekommen. 
Aber ich glaube auch, dass die meisten Rezensionen von den Usern vorschnell erstellt werden weil man sich bei Schwierigkeiten sofort mit seiner Annahme: "AMD macht nur Probleme." bestätigt sieht.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Weil du pauschalisiert und das für alle Navi als Standard darstellen willst was nun einmal nicht stimmt.
> 
> Ich habe die letzten Monate oft genug von RTX 2070Susi gelesen die zu heiß waren oder nicht die Leistung gebracht hatten das kann man nicht leugnen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk



Nö, habe ich nicht, zutiere bitte diese Stelle. Hätte wohl keine meinem kollegen eingebaut, wenn ich so denken würde...
Das unterstellst du mir...


----------



## openSUSE (14. Juni 2020)

Hier bei einem lokalen Computerladen bekommt man auch gebrauchte Navis, der verkauft die mit einbau und Funktionsgarantie. Kaufen tut er die überwiegend bei eBay.  Wie er sagt läuft das gut und er hat zufriedene Kunden.
Find ich irgendwie auch lustig.
Viele überlesen bei den AMD Release notes das "some" System ...
Das einige Browser mit Hardware Video Wiedergabe Probleme hatten ist ja nun auch kein Geheimnis, bei Chrome stand dies auch im bugtracker.


----------



## Metamorph83 (14. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Weil man den Leuten in den Kopf gepresst hat, dass eine Navi prinzipiell DOA ist. Das ist schon fast zu einem Mantra geworden welches immer wieder aufgegriffen und ohne Ablass wiederholt wird.
> Jemand, der vor der Entscheidung steht sich 'ne neue GPU zu holen wird dann anfangen ein bisschen zu googlen weil er da mal was gehort/gelesen hat von wegen AMD&Treiber. Und siehe da, die Foren sind ja nur so von Postings geflutet.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Suchergebnisse zu AMD-Problemen:
> ...



Das lass ich ja mehr oder weniger gelten, es gibt halt auch schlechte Feedbacks. Die Diskussion fing ja damit an das ich auch die Probleme hatte und davon hier berichtet habe. Ich glaube auch das wenn sie läuft auch eine verdammt gute Karte ist, war halt in meinem Fall nicht so, zumindest bis es losging. 
Eigentlich ist die ganze Diskussion auch überflüssig, habe mich von der offenen Suse in ein Fanboykrieg reinziehen lassen, den ich garnicht angestrebt habe. Das Ziel war keineswegs gegen AMD zu haten...
Schließlich hab ich mein ganzes Umfeld mit Hardware von AMD ausgestattet, bis halt auf diesen Fall, wo einfach die usebility im Vordergrund steht und ich den Kollegen das nicht zutrauen möchte...


----------



## Da_Obst (14. Juni 2020)

NVGod schrieb:


> Wie kann es dann sein das es bei einem nagelneuen Pc nicht geht ? wo noch nichtmal Msi Afterburner installiert war? Wie kann das sein? Dann Nvidia Karte eingebaut sonst nichts verändert und es ging!!! fast schon magisch also wie kann das sein? Und genau das kann ich dir Zig mal posten von Usern mit ähnlichen Erfahrungen.



Vielleicht ist die Karte defekt? 
Ein Problem bei der System-Konfiguration? 
Eine fehlerbehaftete OS-Installation? 
Rumgefuchtel mit dem Treiber und komischen Tools wie DDU? 

Ich behaupte nicht, dass es mit Navi keine Probleme gibt. Ich sage, dass die ganze Thematik aufgebauscht wird. 
Zumindest hat es für mich sehr stark den Anschein. 

Wenn die Leute eine defekte Turing aus dem Karton holen, ja mei, dann ist nach der RMA wieder alles gut. 
Wenn die Leute eine defekte Navi aus dem Karton holen, dann muss da ein systematischer Fehler dahinter stecken. 

AMD hat in den Foren darum gebeten genaueste Fehlerbeschreibungen und Logs zu bekommen weil man es einfach nicht schafft die Probleme intern zu reproduzieren. 
Kein einziger Reviewer hat beim Test der Karten Probleme gehabt. Ich hab mir alle Reviews angeguckt wie die Karten rausgekommen sind weil ich brennheiß auf den Chip war. 
Nicht ein Sterbenswörtchen über Blackscreens, intermediate Stuttering, Freesync-Problems, etc.


----------



## openSUSE (15. Juni 2020)

Selbst mit der Software bin ich zufrieden, funktioniert auch so wie beschrieben. EnhancmentSync nutze ich nur bei csgo, was bei mir auch ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Aber über den Treiber kann ich nicht meckern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal was anderes, nutzt einer von euch ein 10BitDisplay und hat diese Option schon mal genutzt?
Das man den Monitor unter Anzeige auf 10Bit stellt ist klar,ich meine zusätzlich das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spiele sollten dann beim start ihre Shader aktualisieren, nötigenfalls Shader-Cache löschen.
Habe es noch nicht wirklich untersucht aber es sollte vorallem mit GPU-Skalierung und RIS noch etwas an Qualität bringen.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juni 2020)

Moin,

ich hab hier mal durchgewischt. 

Nur zur Klarstellung: Der Navi-Sammelthread ist zum Erfahrungsaustausch da. Er ist nicht dazu gedacht AMD vs. Nvidia Streitigkeiten auszutragen.
Das hat hier genauso wenig zu suchen, wie Bashing, Provokationen oder das Austragen persönlicher Konflikte. 

Im Navi-Sammelthread darf jeder mitdisktutieren der auch was sinnvolles zum Thema beizutragen hat. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (15. Juni 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab hier mal durchgewischt.
> 
> ...


Oh danke dir [emoji106][emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. Juni 2020)

da hamm die Gerüchte "Navi12 ist gleich Navi10 mit HBM2 für Apple" gestimmt

AMD launches Radeon Pro 5600M with Navi 12 GPU featuring 8GB HBM2 memory - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Gurdi (15. Juni 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> da hamm die Gerüchte "Navi12 ist gleich Navi10 mit HBM2 für Apple" gestimmt
> 
> AMD launches Radeon Pro 5600M with Navi 12 GPU featuring 8GB HBM2 memory - VideoCardz.com



Nicht schlecht, Das ist ein schöner Chip für Convertibles, ein Convertibel mit HBM2 GPU stände bei mir schnell auf der Kaufliste. Wobei mein Kabylake G bisher noch sehr gute Dienste leistet.


> Die Spiele sollten dann beim start ihre Shader aktualisieren, nötigenfalls Shader-Cache löschen.
> Habe es noch nicht wirklich untersucht aber es sollte vorallem mit GPU-Skalierung und RIS noch etwas an Qualität bringen.



Berichte mal.


----------



## Metamorph83 (16. Juni 2020)

Hat hier jemand die Gigabyte Aorus 5700 xt und kann was zur Performance, Lautstärke, Temperaturen sagen? Wenn ich jetzt nur nach Mindfactory/Alternate Bewertungen gehe ist sie fast gleich auf mit der Sapphire Nitro (die als beste gilt)... Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## LordEliteX (16. Juni 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich hab das nie so genau beobachtet weil ULPS viel mehr reinhaut, da achte ich äußerst penibel drauf, dass das immer deaktiviert ist.
> Die Idee ist, dass die Bandbreite vom Slot nicht nach unten geschraubt wird wenn die Karte im Idle hängt. Eigentlich sollte dafür auch die Einstellung im Win-Energiesparplan reichen.
> Gerade geguckt, GPU-Z zeigt mir jetzt trotzdem wieder an, dass die Karte mit PCIe 1.1 angebunden ist wenn ich nur am Desktop hänge und nix mache. Vielleicht hat Win2004 da was zerschossen?
> Allerdings scheint es jetzt wohl keinen Unterschied mehr zu machen. Seit ich das Win-Update und den neuen Chipsatz/GPU-Treiber oben habe sind alle Spiele problemlos gelaufen.
> Zumindest die, welche nicht von Haus aus in einem desaströsen Zustand sind. ^^



Ich hatte mit dem neuen Treiber 20.4.2 über 10 Tage null Probleme. Nach dem Win Update auf 2004 hatte ich gestern das erste mal im Idle wieder einen Freeze. Habe jetzt auch mal wieder nachgeschaut ob ULPS an ist und ja war es. 
Hoffe es lag daran.


----------



## TJW65 (16. Juni 2020)

ULPS?


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Juni 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem neuen Treiber 20.4.2 über 10 Tage null Probleme. Nach dem Win Update auf 2004 hatte ich gestern das erste mal im Idle wieder einen Freeze. Habe jetzt auch mal wieder nachgeschaut ob ULPS an ist und ja war es.
> Hoffe es lag daran.



Ich hoffe es, wenn das nichts bringen sollte, dann gehen mir nämlich die Ideen aus. 
ULPS wird bei jeder Neu-Installtion vom Treiber wieder aktiv gesetzt. Wobei das bei mir sofort auffällt wenn das Feature aktiv ist, dann zickt die Karte übel herum.



TJW65 schrieb:


> ULPS?



Wie eclipso schon richtig festgehalten hat ist das ein Power-Saving Feature. 
Ist eigentlich noch ein Überbleibsel von Crossfire womit die zweite Karte bei Inaktivität in den Spar-Modus geschickt wird. 
Bei meiner Karte führt das Feature dazu, dass der Takt unter Last nicht gehalten wird wodurch dann alles an Spielen zu einer Diashow wird.


----------



## Metamorph83 (21. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand die Gigabyte Aorus 5700 xt und kann was zur Performance, Lautstärke, Temperaturen sagen? Wenn ich jetzt nur nach Mindfactory/Alternate Bewertungen gehe ist sie fast gleich auf mit der Sapphire Nitro (die als beste gilt)... Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Also hab mir meine Frage selbst beantwortet. Mich hat es nach der Devil für den Kollegen so gekitzelt, dass ich mir für den Wohnzimmer PC ne 5700 Xt von Gigabyte geholt habe, die nun die Pulse Vega 56 ablöst. Eigentlich wollte ich keine Gigabyte mehr und das Upgrade war nicht nötig, aber die hatte ausschließlich gute Bewertungen und mein Jagdinstinkt war geweckt. 

Zum Testen habe ich die erstmal in meinen Hauptrechner gesteckt, weil dieser einfach das bessere Netzteil usw. bietet und somit realtiv sicher ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass bei evtl. Fehlern das System das Problem darstellt. Desweiteren wurde die Devil vor dem Wiederuf im selben System von mir gebencht, so dass  die Vergleichbarkeit gegeben ist. 
Die Karte lief von Anfang an völlig einwandfrei und hat bisher nach mehreren Stunden Battlefield 1/V und COD MW keine mucken gemacht. 

Ich bin völlig positiv überrascht, sie läuft wie ne eins und anderseits irritiert, da die Devil so hoch gelobt wird und dabei die Aorus gar keine Beachtung bekommt, zumindest von den einschlägigen Platformen. Hinsichtlich der Kundenbewertungen (Alternate/Mindfactory), steht sie sogar besser da. Meine Skepsis, bzgl. Blackscreens usw. könnte u.U. wenn sie die kommenden Tage so weiter arbeitet abgelegt werden. -Genutzter Treiber -> Adrenalin 20.5.1

Die Led's sind tatsächlich ein Witz, aber die Aorus ist schneller und deutlich leiser, trotz vermeintlicher 85% RPM der Lüfter. *EDIT: Da sind im GPU Z immer mal wieder Lüfterspitzen gemessen worden, die so nicht physisch stattgefunden haben, ich tippe auf Ausleserfehler, die Lüfter laufen mit durchschnittlich 45% bei 1650 RPM*
Meine Gehäuselüfter übertönen diese und wenn man mit dem Ohr hinhört, ist nur ein leichtes gleichmäßiges (Luft-)Rauschen wahrzunehmen. Die Temps sind nahezu identisch-> die Aorus schafft es aber 4 Grad kühler GPU Temp, dafür im Hotspot 4 Grad wärmer zu sein. Und das wichtigste, keine Spulesurren/-fiepen, wirklich gar keins...

Mein Fazit, die Aorus ordnet sich genau zwischen Red Devil und Nitro+ auf dem 2. Platz ein und sollte mal in einem offiziellen Test gegen die Nitro+/Devil antreten.

Übrigens, alle Tests sind im geschlossenen Gehäuse gemacht (vorgewärmt) und @ Stock. Werde natürlich die kommende Tage weiter beobachten, vor allem im Zielsystem (Wohnzimmer PC) und hoffe das ich die bisherigen Eindrücke weiter bestätigen kann. 

Vorteile:
-Leise
-Schnell (in COD hält sie mal eben den Takt von 2046 Mhz im Average bei 72 Grad GPU/ Hotspot 96...) @ 3440x1440
-Schlicht
-Günstiger als die anderen beiden Top Modelle
-Backplate ist nicht nur ein optisches Gimmick, sondern wird auch zum Wärmeabtransport genutzt.

Nachteile:
-Schlechte dunkle/ungleichmäßige RGB Beleuchtung, sowie nicht wirklich Farbtreu. Leider it das auf den Bildern so nicht zu erkennen, in Wirklichkeit aber deutlich schlechter.
-Nicht für jedes Case geeignet (Lang und Dick)


----------



## Gurdi (21. Juni 2020)

Optisch ist die Karte wirklich ziemlich lahm, aber die Werte sehen super aus.
Die Aorus leidet halb ein wenig an mangelnder Aufmerksamkeit weil Gigabyte lange nur sein Windforce Design ins rennen geschickt hat. Einige Monate nach Launch lässt natürlich auch das Interesse der Hardwareseiten nach.


----------



## Metamorph83 (21. Juni 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Optisch ist die Karte wirklich ziemlich lahm, aber die Werte sehen super aus.
> Die Aorus leidet halb ein wenig an mangelnder Aufmerksamkeit weil Gigabyte lange nur sein Windforce Design ins rennen geschickt hat. Einige Monate nach Launch lässt natürlich auch das Interesse der Hardwareseiten nach.



Eigentlich schade, weil sie wirklich zu den anderen beiden Top Designs eine sehr gute alternative darstellt und vor allem die günstigste... Subjektiv würde ich sogar sagen, die bessere zur Devil, wenn man Design/RGB jetzt mal außen vorlässt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, weil sie wirklich zu den anderen beiden Top Designs eine sehr gute alternative darstellt und vor allem die günstigste... Subjektiv würde ich sogar sagen, die bessere zur Devil, wenn man Design/RGB jetzt mal außen vorlässt.



Ich versteh leider echt nicht was bei deiner Devil wohl schief gelaufen ist. Vielleicht doch irgendein Defekt? Denn all das was du über die Aorus jetzt positives sagen konntest, kann ich von meiner Devil sagen. 

Was mich jetzt aber mal interessieren würde, das sind ja sicherlich die Stock Werte? Wie sieht die Karte unter UV aus? Klar ist die Karte ziemlich schnell so wie sie jetzt ist, aber das ist für den Dauerbetrieb ja gar nicht nötig. Über 220W ist ja schon ne Menge. Fände mal interessant zu sehen wie die Karte so im Bereich von ~1050mV läuft, wie viel Takt die da noch mitmacht und wie stark sich die Leistungsaufnahme sich verringert.


----------



## Metamorph83 (21. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich versteh leider echt nicht was bei deiner Devil wohl schief gelaufen ist. Vielleicht doch irgendein Defekt? Denn all das was du über die Aorus jetzt positives sagen konntest, kann ich von meiner Devil sagen.
> 
> Was mich jetzt aber mal interessieren würde, das sind ja sicherlich die Stock Werte? Wie sieht die Karte unter UV aus? Klar ist die Karte ziemlich schnell so wie sie jetzt ist, aber das ist für den Dauerbetrieb ja gar nicht nötig. Über 220W ist ja schon ne Menge. Fände mal interessant zu sehen wie die Karte so im Bereich von ~1050mV läuft, wie viel Takt die da noch mitmacht und wie stark sich die Leistungsaufnahme sich verringert.



Werde ich die Tage mal ausprobieren und poste dann mal die Ergebnisse hier. 
Zur Devil, die lief ja anfangs auch gut, sieht man ja im Vergleich (Screenshots). Sie war halt etwas lauter und hat ein paar Umdrehungen mehr gebraucht um so zu kühlen. Das ist aber jammern auf hohem Niveau, da ist meine Ti deutlich lauter als die beiden... Und am Ende kann man ein defekt nicht ausschliessen, aber ich denke das war eher so ein Treiber ding, wir werden es leider nicht mehr rausfinden können.

Letztendlich schenken die sich nicht viel, es ist aber auffällig, dass die Bewertungen bei der Aorus keine einzige negative Rezension haben, auch hinsichtlich der Blackscreens/Treiber, die Devil dagegen schon, unter anderem auch aktuelle vom Mai/Juni. Und der ganz leicht schleifende Lüfter hat so dann sein übriges getan... Deswegen ist Devil ja nicht schlechter, ist nur meine Erfahrung mit ihr. Das RGB usw. und optische Design ist sogar mit großem Abstand besser, was den minimalen Aufpreis wiederum rechtfertigt. 

Nun ja, sollte die Karte die Tage weiter so gut performen, bleibt sie. 

Ich melde mich morgen/übermorgen mal mit uv Werten...

P.s. ja das sind Stockwerte, oc bios vs. oc bios.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (21. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Werde ich die Tage mal ausprobieren und poste dann mal die Ergebnisse hier.
> Zur Devil, die lief ja anfangs auch gut, sieht man ja im Vergleich (Screenshots). Sie war halt etwas lauter und hat ein paar Umdrehungen mehr gebraucht um so zu kühlen. Das ist aber jammern auf hohem Niveau, da ist meine Ti deutlich lauter als die beiden... Und am Ende kann man ein defekt nicht ausschliessen, aber ich denke das war eher so ein Treiber ding, wir werden es leider nicht mehr rausfinden können.
> 
> Letztendlich schenken die sich nicht viel, es ist aber auffällig, dass die Bewertungen bei der Aorus keine einzige negative Rezension haben, auch hinsichtlich der Blackscreens/Treiber, die Devil dagegen schon, unter anderem auch aktuelle vom Mai/Juni. Und der ganz leicht schleifende Lüfter hat so dann sein übriges getan... Deswegen ist Devil ja nicht schlechter, ist nur meine Erfahrung mit ihr. Das RGB usw. und optische Design ist sogar mit großem Abstand besser, was den minimalen Aufpreis wiederum rechtfertigt.
> ...


Endlich Mal wieder bisl Leben hier im Thread [emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## yojinboFFX (22. Juni 2020)

Hi!
Ich hab eine 5700 Red Dragon und mir grad mal den 20.5. er Treiber runtergeladen.
Nun wollte ich wieder die manuelle Lüftersteuerung einstellen- aber die geht jetzt nur noch auf 40% Minimum.
Mit dem vorherigen 20.1.3 ging Sie bis 25% runter, was für mich alten schwerhörigen Kautz lautlos war.
Nun meine Frage: Was da los? Bei Euch auch? Mit dem Afterburner komm ich runter-Den mag ich aber eigentlich nicht zusätzlich!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. Juni 2020)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich hab eine 5700 Red Dragon und mir grad mal den 20.5. er Treiber runtergeladen.
> Nun wollte ich wieder die manuelle Lüftersteuerung einstellen- aber die geht jetzt nur noch auf 40% Minimum.
> Mit dem vorherigen 20.1.3 ging Sie bis 25% runter, was für mich alten schwerhörigen Kautz lautlos war.
> ...



ich würds mal damit probieren, auf Seite 3 ist das anpassen der Lüfterkurven beschrieben. So hast eine dauerhafte Lösung und musst dich nicht immer mit dem Treiberprofil rumschlagen und keien drittsoftware nutzen...

Radeon RX 5700 und RX 5700 XT mit dem MorePowerTool sparsamer, effizienter und deutlich leiser machen | Tutorial | igor sLAB


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2020)

Für diejenigen die es Interessiert,
von meinen 4 Karten die ich hatte im System, ist die 5700 XT Nitro+ SE die beste Karte gewesen, was Takt, Lautstärke und Temperatur angeht, danach kommt die Red Revil und die MSI 5700 XT  Gaming X, die gerade verbaut ist. Dazu hatte ich auch das
Referenz Design was jetzt in Sachen Kühlung usw. mit den anderen Karten nicht mithalten kann was ja auch jeder eigentlich weiß.
Im Endeffekt sind es ein paar Grad unterschied zwischen Nitro+SE, Red Devil und der MSI. Die MSI ist etwas lauter als die beiden anderen und der Hot Spot ist auch etwas höher.
Es kommt aber auch viel auf das Gehäuse an, in dem die Karten verbaut sind und die Lüfter.
Die MSI RTX 2070 Super Gaming X  die ich habe ist etwas langsamer als die 5700 XT Modelle in meinen Games und von den Temperaturen her fast identisch wie die MSI 5700 XT Gaming X.
Ich würde mir für diese Preise keine RTX 2070 Super mehr holen, die 100 € + Aufpreis lohnt nicht.
Dazu hatte ich auch keine Probleme mit allen Karten, sei es Treiber, Black Screen's oder sonstiges. Die liefen immer einwandfrei alle UV


----------



## yojinboFFX (22. Juni 2020)

Ich danke Dir, bin aber eher von der Doofie-Fraktion und gerade beim durchbuchstabieren an meine Grenzen gestoßen.
So sehr ich Igor mag... aber schon das Wort flashen treibt mir den Angstschweiß in die Tastaturritzen!
Warum müssen die auch immer alles verschlimmbessern-war doch gut vorher!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## bath92 (22. Juni 2020)

Neuer Morpheus von Raijintek mit offizieller Navi-Kompatibilität: Raijintek Morpheus 8057 kann bis zu 360 W der GPU abführen

Edit: Link zur Produktseite


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juni 2020)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus der neue.


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. Juni 2020)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Ich danke Dir, bin aber eher von der Doofie-Fraktion und gerade beim durchbuchstabieren an meine Grenzen gestoßen.
> So sehr ich Igor mag... aber schon das Wort flashen treibt mir den Angstschweiß in die Tastaturritzen!
> Warum müssen die auch immer alles verschlimmbessern-war doch gut vorher!
> Gruß Yojinbo



Das ist nur registry flashen, kaputt geht da jetzt auch nix, wenn du dich an die anleitung hälst undnur die Werte der Lüftersteuerung anpasst. Das sagt er auch explizit, d.h. das ist kein bios flash und die Garantie bleibt erhalten...


----------



## Metamorph83 (22. Juni 2020)

So, habe heute ein bißchen rum gespielt. Das UV ist nicht Final, eigentlich hab ich nix getan, nur die max Spannung im Treiber auf 1050 gestellt und den Vram auf 1850, einfach mal um auszuloten wohin die Reise geht. Ist zwar nicht Rockstable zertifiziert, weil ich noch mehr Benches durchlaufen lassen muss, aber der Anfang ist schon mal vielversprechend. Werde noch ein bißchen an der Soc Spannung nach Igors Vorschlag usw. drehen und schauen ob ich annähernd soviel Leistung bei weniger Verbrauch bekomme wie jetzt. Zusätzlich versuche ich 180 Watt oder im Idealfall weniger zu erreichen bei 2000 Mhz und Vram auf 1900. Mal schauen was geht.

Durschnittlicher Takt -> 2032 Mhz (nie unter 2025 gefallen im Stresstest)
VRAM                         -> 1850 Mhz
Durschnittlicher Verbrauch -> 196 Watt (Peak von 213 muss wohl beim Start gewesen sein)

Im Firestrike gleich mal 500 Points mehr und 2-4 % mehr Leistung, nur durch das absenken der Spannung. Durch Optimierungen sollte da noch etwas mehr gehen, wie gesagt, ist jetzt nur der Anfang.


----------



## Metamorph83 (23. Juni 2020)

Also der Sweetspot, bei der UV noch mehr Leistung als Stock bringt und dabei 20-30 Watt einspart ist bei folgenden Settings. Natürlich kann man den Verbrauch durch einbußen bei der Leistung noch mal etwas senken, aber das möchte ich nicht. Nach etlichen Tests würde ich dem auch Rockstable attestieren. Die Temps bleiben dabei in etwa gleich, außer die Hotspot Temp, die profitiert enorm, das liegt aber an der Stock Lüfterkurve die ich beibehalten haben, so macht sie im UV Setting einfach mal 10% weniger Umdrehungen. Das bedeutet mit den selben Lüftergeschwindigkeiten sollte die GPU noch kühler sein.  Im Gpu Z  die Max Werte sind tatsächlich nur kurz anliegende Spitzen. Hab mir die Tabellen angeschaut und kann folgendes berichten:

GPU  2004 Mhz Spitze /Average 1996 Mhz in Games 
VRAM 1900 MHz
Verbrauch ca. 196 Watt in FS und in ACO und Rainbow Six Siege ca. 183 W

Settings
GPU Clock MAX 2050 Mhz
Spannung GPU 1030 mv
PT -3%
VRam 1900 MHz

-> Sollte aber mit Igors Soc Spannung Senkung und den Stromstärkeeinstellungen vielleicht noch bißchen Effizienter werden. Reiche ich noch nach.

Durchschnittlicher Verbrauch ca. 20-35 Watt unterhalb des Stock OC Bioses. Summa summarum ist das vermutlich die optimale OC Bios Einstellung. Werde noch ein 2. Setting mit Silent Bios versuchen zu basteln und eher in Richtig von 160W zu kommen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (23. Juni 2020)

yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich hab eine 5700 Red Dragon und mir grad mal den 20.5. er Treiber runtergeladen.
> Nun wollte ich wieder die manuelle Lüftersteuerung einstellen- aber die geht jetzt nur noch auf 40% Minimum.
> Mit dem vorherigen 20.1.3 ging Sie bis 25% runter, was für mich alten schwerhörigen Kautz lautlos war.
> ...



Ab 20.2.2 gibt es diese min. Rpm Werte nicht mehr. Amd hat das angehoben. Einfach mit mpt drüber und fertig ist es.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich jetzt endlich eine Möglichkeit das der Vram endlich im idle runter taktet? Habe ja nur einen Monitor aber halt mit 165hz .Der Speicher taktet nur runter wenn ich auf 60hz stelle, was ich natürlich nicht will und mache. Die Karte heizt sich wegen dem RAM Takt unnötig auf. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Juni 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich jetzt endlich eine Möglichkeit das der Vram endlich im idle runter taktet? Habe ja nur einen Monitor aber halt mit 165hz .Der Speicher taktet nur runter wenn ich auf 60hz stelle, was ich natürlich nicht will und mache. Die Karte heizt sich wegen dem RAM Takt unnötig auf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


Nein und ich bezweifle, dass es die Möglichkeit je geben wird. Was ist denn wenn du auf 144Hz stellst? Taktet der denn immer noch nicht runter? Selbst mit 1 Monitor?


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. Juni 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich jetzt endlich eine Möglichkeit das der Vram endlich im idle runter taktet? Habe ja nur einen Monitor aber halt mit 165hz .Der Speicher taktet nur runter wenn ich auf 60hz stelle, was ich natürlich nicht will und mache. Die Karte heizt sich wegen dem RAM Takt unnötig auf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Bei mir taktet er bei 5120x1440 und 120 Hz runter, muss bei dir ein Bug sein... Was er aber gern macht ist das wenn Uplay oder Steam im Hintergrund offen ist, wieder hochtaktet aber nicht voll.

Spalte Current HW Monitor. Auch in den Screen von meinen bisherigen Post zu sehen.


----------



## bath92 (24. Juni 2020)

@Evgasüchtiger: Meiner Erfahrung nach takten die AMD-Karten den Speicher ab einer Bildwiederholungsrate von 120 Hz oder weniger wieder regulär runter.

Treiber-Einstellungen wie Instant Replay in Verbindung mit der Desktop-Aufnahme können auch dazu führen, dass der Speicher nicht runter taktet.

Edit: Zu den Programmen die Metamorph83 schon aufgezählt hat und Probleme machen können gehört evlt. auch noch Discord in Verbindung mit der aktivierten Hardwarebeschleunigung.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Juni 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich jetzt endlich eine Möglichkeit das der Vram endlich im idle runter taktet? Habe ja nur einen Monitor aber halt mit 165hz .Der Speicher taktet nur runter wenn ich auf 60hz stelle, was ich natürlich nicht will und mache. Die Karte heizt sich wegen dem RAM Takt unnötig auf.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Ist bei meinem 144 Hz Monitor auch so. 
Erst bei 120 Hz geht er runter. Der AMD Support hat meine Frage auch 2 mal komplett ignoriert.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (24. Juni 2020)

me2. Auch bei mir erst ab 120 Hz....

Mal was komplett anderes....
Wie ihr wisst lief und läuft meine Nitro+ wirklich gut.
Jedoch hatte ich vor kurzen einen wirklichen Schockmoment wo ich dachte, das wars jetzt mit der Navi....
Ich startete The Division 2 und beim Startscreen kommt der Blackscreen. Monitor zeigt kein Signal mehr an und mir bleibt nur der "reset".
Ich dachte.... "Juhuu , mein erster Blackscreen".... Denkste...
Kein Bootscreen, kein Asrock logo... nada nix... Monitor sucht immer noch Signal. Ein umstecken des DP Kabel half nix. Somit hard power off über Power Button.
Nach 2 sek. wieder an.... weiterhin kein Signal...
Ich dachte echt... ach du *******....
Wieder aus. Spannungsversorgung weggeschaltet am NT. Mehrere Sekunden gewartet.... Wieder Spannung zugeschaltet. Und Rechner angemacht.
Und damit sah ich dann wieder ein Bild.... Sowas abgefahrenes hatte ich bisher noch nie....

Bei den Post code sah ich jedesmal das das Mainboard im Password-Eingabescreen wartete.... Also das Mainboard etc. ist also gelaufen..

Btw. Die Anforderungen von The Division 2 ist mit den neuen Maps (Meist die großen Außenareale) vom DLC sowas von Hammer hart angestiegen. Meine Navi ballert auf 90°C und über 200W trotz Chill und UV auf 1006 mV (2000MHz).
Bei keinem Game hab ich bisher solche Werte gesehen. Neuer Worstcase würde ich sagen.


----------



## Metamorph83 (24. Juni 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> me2. Auch bei mir erst ab 120 Hz....
> 
> Mal was komplett anderes....
> Wie ihr wisst lief und läuft meine Nitro+ wirklich gut.
> ...



1. Hatte ich mit meiner TI auch schon mal. Nach zig mal umstecken, Bios Resets und weiteren Versuchen ging es plötzlich wieder. Seitdem läuft sie wieder wie ne 1. Kommt manchmal vor.
2. Welche Settings hast du Ingame, check mal gegen, welche Gegend im Game (Map) soll das sein?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (24. Juni 2020)

QHD maxed out. Gerade die neue Zoo Map in DC, Champ white oak und conney island. Da wo großen offenen Flächen sind.....


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Juni 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> me2. Auch bei mir erst ab 120 Hz....
> 
> Mal was komplett anderes....
> Wie ihr wisst lief und läuft meine Nitro+ wirklich gut.
> ...



Hattest du noch Ton gehabt bzw. hast du gemerkt das Windows hochgefahren ist? 
Hatte auch mal so ein Problem das ich zum verrecken kein Bild mehr bekommen hab. Erst nachdem ich den Monitor komplett vom Strom getrennt habe, bekam ich ein Bild. 
Windows an sich ist aber hochgefahren.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (24. Juni 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Hattest du noch Ton gehabt bzw. hast du gemerkt das Windows hochgefahren ist?
> Hatte auch mal so ein Problem das ich zum verrecken kein Bild mehr bekommen hab. Erst nachdem ich den Monitor komplett vom Strom getrennt habe, bekam ich ein Bild.
> Windows an sich ist aber hochgefahren.



Nein er ist nicht hoch gefahren. Er wartete auf die Eingabe des Passworts im BIOS. Sah das am Post Code. (A8)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Nein und ich bezweifle, dass es die Möglichkeit je geben wird. Was ist denn wenn du auf 144Hz stellst? Taktet der denn immer noch nicht runter? Selbst mit 1 Monitor?


Nein leider nur bei 60hz[emoji3525]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Bei mir taktet er bei 5120x1440 und 120 Hz runter, muss bei dir ein Bug sein... Was er aber gern macht ist das wenn Uplay oder Steam im Hintergrund offen ist, wieder hochtaktet aber nicht voll.
> 
> Spalte Current HW Monitor. Auch in den Screen von meinen bisherigen Post zu sehen.


Ist nur der Speicher...auch wenn Uplay usw geschlossen ist

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Juni 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger: Meiner Erfahrung nach takten die AMD-Karten den Speicher ab einer Bildwiederholungsrate von 120 Hz oder weniger wieder regulär runter.
> 
> Treiber-Einstellungen wie Instant Replay in Verbindung mit der Desktop-Aufnahme können auch dazu führen, dass der Speicher nicht runter taktet.
> 
> Edit: Zu den Programmen die Metamorph83 schon aufgezählt hat und Probleme machen können gehört evlt. auch noch Discord in Verbindung mit der aktivierten Hardwarebeschleunigung.


Hardwarebeschleunigung? Wofür ist das gut? Wo kann ich das ausstellen?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## bath92 (24. Juni 2020)

@Evgasüchtiger: Der Screenshot im Anhang zeigt die deaktivierte Einstellung für die Hardwarebeschleunigung am Beispiel von Discord.

Die Funktion ist auch kurz erklärt, die Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens liefert sicher auch mehr Informationen dazu. 

Man ließt immer wieder davon, dass User mit dem Deaktivieren der Hardwarebeschleunigung in verschiedenen (Hintergrund-)Anwendungen (z.B. Firefox, Discord, usw.) das Problem lösen konnten. Einen Versuch ist es bestimmt wert, wenn alle anderen vorgeschlagenen Lösungen nicht zielführend waren.


----------



## Metamorph83 (25. Juni 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ist nur der Speicher...auch wenn Uplay usw geschlossen ist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Ja wie du in dem Screen vom vorherigen Post sehen kannst, taktet der Speicher auch runter, trotz der hohen Bandbreite...  Habs auch mit meinem alten 144 Hz 27" probiert, taket auch runter. Und ja im Windoof ist auch 144Hz, respektive 120 Hz eingestellt... Iwo muss da was aktiviert sein, was nicht aktiviert sein sollte/muss


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ja wie du in dem Screen vom vorherigen Post sehen kannst, taktet der Speicher auch runter, trotz der hohen Bandbreite...  Habs auch mit meinem alten 144 Hz 27" probiert, taket auch runter. Und ja im Windoof ist auch 144Hz, respektive 120 Hz eingestellt... Iwo muss da was aktiviert sein, was nicht aktiviert sein sollte/muss


Im Treiber ist nicht sowas aktiviert....ich schau Mal mach der Hardwarebeschleunigung

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (25. Juni 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Im Treiber ist nicht sowas aktiviert....ich schau Mal mach der Hardwarebeschleunigung
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Ich würde mich grundsätzlich auf alle Möglichkeiten die mit der Bildausgabe zu tun haben konzentrieren. Also 

-Monitor Treiber (Anzeigeeinstellungen/Erweiterte Einstellungen/Adaptereigenschaften -> Reiter Monitor und Grafikkarte checken)
-Settings im Monitor selbst z.B. Overdrive usw. 
-Hardwarebeschleunigung in Software 
-Windows Settings-> z.B. Wallpaper bzw. Design
-natürlich auch alle möglichen Settings im Adrenalin Treiber.
-Und natürlich solche Features wie von manchen Soundkarten mit visueller Lokalisation/Richtungsanzeige

und und und


Ansonsten hilft manchmal eine Treiber Neuinstallation oft wunder.


P.s. bei mir sind alle Monitore mit DP angeschloßen, habs mit HDMI nicht probiert, u.U. könnte es daran liegen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich grundsätzlich auf alle Möglichkeiten die mit der Bildausgabe zu tun haben konzentrieren. Also
> 
> -Monitor Treiber (Anzeigeeinstellungen/Erweiterte Einstellungen/Adaptereigenschaften -> Reiter Monitor und Grafikkarte checken)
> -Settings im Monitor selbst z.B. Overdrive usw.
> ...


Habe auch über DP.  Habe nun noch Zwei gefunden mit hardwarebeschleunigung und deaktiviert. Auch im Treiber ist nichts aktiviert. Finde nun keine Programme mehr mit hardwarebeschleunigung aktiv...mmmhhh.... Hintergrund habe ich ein ganz normales Bild... nix live....

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (25. Juni 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habe auch über DP.  Habe nun noch Zwei gefunden mit hardwarebeschleunigung und deaktiviert. Auch im Treiber ist nichts aktiviert. Finde nun keine Programme mehr mit hardwarebeschleunigung aktiv...mmmhhh.... Hintergrund habe ich ein ganz normales Bild... nix live....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Hmm, da bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (25. Juni 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Hmm, da bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende...


Echt komisch.... vielleicht fällt euch ja noch was ein, eventuell habe ich ja noch was übersehen [emoji85]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## bath92 (27. Juni 2020)

Die Gigabyte Radeon RX 5700 XT GAMING OC ist gerade für 369 € im Mindstar.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2020)

so habe heute mal das erste mal das MPT benutzt um die Lüfterdrehzahl runterzuregeln. Ist ja seit längeren so , das die nicht unter 32% gehen. Und wegen meinem vollen Speichertakt die Karte sich unnötig aufheizt nun geht es trotzdem geht mir das aufn Sack das der Takt nicht runterregelt wird


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Juni 2020)

Ja aber der Karte macht das nix. Wenn dich die Lüfter im idle jetzt nicht stören, ist ja alles ok.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja aber der Karte macht das nix. Wenn dich die Lüfter im idle jetzt nicht stören, ist ja alles ok.


Bei 700u Hörste nix [emoji6]

Das klar das der Karte das nix macht.....aber durch die Hitze wird meine CPU und Arbeitsspeicher unnötig auf geheizt.... Die bekommen keine Frischluft im idle..  3x Luffis unten die auf die graka pusten....dann rear raus oben Radi der rausdrückt und oben Rechts das NT was auch die warme Luft rauszieht

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganjafield (27. Juni 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte Radeon RX 5700 XT GAMING OC ist gerade für 369 € im Mindstar.



Wäre ein guter Deal, wenn nicht jede zweite Bewertung von ständigen Blackscreens und Treiberproblemen schreiben würde.
Wäre cool wenn über solch gravierende Probleme mal ein Artikel erscheint.
Bei solchen Karten verliert AMD vermutlich ordentlich Kunden an Nvidia. Die Karte würde ich lieber an AMD's Stelle vom Markt nehmen oder Gigabyte ausschimpfen für so eine Qualität und zur Nachbesserung zwingen.


----------



## openSUSE (27. Juni 2020)

Habe die Karte auch schon verbaut, keine Probleme. Schreibe in Shops idR keine Bewertungen, wird wohl die Mehrheit so machen.
Ist ein super Angebot und wenn es doch nicht passt, zurück damit.


----------



## Ganjafield (27. Juni 2020)

Natürlich schreiben die Leute eher eine Bewertung wenn so eine Karte nicht geht und man hat 14 Tage Rückgaberecht aber es sind halt so viele Leute mit dem gleichen Problem das es schon auffällt. Würde mich mal interessieren an was es bei den Leuten liegt. Schlechter Kühler, AMD Treiber oder hat die RX 5700XT in manchen Versionen zu heiße Hotspots?


----------



## openSUSE (27. Juni 2020)

Klar würde es dich interresieren an was es bei manchen Leuten liegt, aber wenn man im Kontext bleibt ist dies ein super Angebot. Also wer eine Karte braucht "KAUFEN!" 
Sollte die Karte Probleme machen, dann geht sie halt zurück, so wie mit jeder Hardware.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (27. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Das liegt an einer bestimmten Systemkonfiguration + AMD treiber irgendas verträgt sich da nicht, das liegt nicht an den Karten persee. Bedenkt Navi ist eine neue Arch und die Software haben sie auch maßgeblich verändert seit 2019. Bin gespant wie sich das mit RDNA 2 verhält. Viele glauben auch es liegt am Power-Management und der permanenten Runtertakterei deswegen geht mit Uv auch nicht wirklich viel wenn man nicht gerade Perf. opfern will. Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut.


Also UV geht doch richtig gut. Habe 50w Watt weniger Verbrauch bei gleicher Leistung und dabei noch viel kühler und leiser......was will man mehr [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (28. Juni 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Das liegt an einer bestimmten Systemkonfiguration + AMD treiber irgendas verträgt sich da nicht, das liegt nicht an den Karten persee. Bedenkt Navi ist eine neue Arch und die Software haben sie auch maßgeblich verändert seit 2019. Bin gespant wie sich das mit RDNA 2 verhält. Viele glauben auch es liegt am Power-Management und der permanenten Runtertakterei deswegen geht mit Uv auch nicht wirklich viel wenn man nicht gerade Perf. opfern will. Der Preis ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut.



Wenn du den Thread verfolgt hast, dann kannst du meine Erfahrung nachlesen. Im selben System mit den selben Treibern hatte ich bei der Devil Blackscreens usw. und mit meiner Gigabyte AORUS 5700xt nix, die läuft erste Sahne. 
Seltsamerweise spiegelt sich das auch so in den Bewertungen, die Aorus keine einzige negative, die devil mehrere , auch aktuelle. 
Ebenso verhält es sich bei Sapphire, die gut da steht und andere eher schlecht. 
Wenn das ein allgemeines Problem wäre, dann müsste man bei jedem Custommodel etwas dazu lesen können.
Mittlerweile glaube ich das einige Customdesigns AMDs vorgaben nicht so einhalten hinsichtlich Bios, Stromversorgung, Kühlung usw. , so dass es Modelle gibt, die keine Probleme verursachen laut Bewertungen und Modelle gibt, die auffällig sind. 
Wäre mal interessant das Thema zu untersuchen... 
Die Aorus ist übrigens erste Sahne, jedem dem ein kühles/silent System wichtiger als die Optik ist und paar Euros sparen will, kann ich die empfehlen. Bin absolut zufrieden.

Was das uv angeht, meine läuft mit 25 Watt weniger, 4,5 % Schneller, d.h.  rund 10% weniger Energie für 4% mehr Leistung...


----------



## yojinboFFX (28. Juni 2020)

Also ich muss so langsam auch sagen: Was machen AMD?
Die Lüftersteuerung macht ,was Sie will. Ohne Metamorph sein Igor-Dingens-Tip würde ich hier nur noch mit Kopfhörern sitzen.
Aber Das kann´s doch echt nicht sein. Mit dem MPT alles gut- mit dem Adrenalin nur noch Probleme. 
Und seit dem Treiberupdate muss ich auch wieder den Afterburner benutzen, weil die Metrixanzeige im Spiel verschwindet und auf dem Desktop permanent da ist.
Ich will doch nur spielen, und nicht Softwaretester machen!Ich will eigentlich keine Temp/Drehzahl-Was auch immer-Werte beim spielen im Auge behalten-aber nach den ganzen Spielereien trau ich meiner eigenen Grafikkarte nicht mehr über´n Weg!
Wenn der andere Hersteller auch nur ein wenig symphatischer wäre...und nicht so teuer!
Gruß Yojinbo!


----------



## hellm (29. Juni 2020)

Für Navi10 ist es mir nun endlich gelungen den kompletten Timing-Strap zu entschlüsseln. Also das lange Hex-Code-Dingens. D.h. ihr könnt nun mit dem RBE die einzelnen Timings ändern, ähnlich wie es für euren Arbeitsspeicher bei einem halbwegs ordentlichen Mainboard eben auch möglich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Psst.. ist übrigens schon online. An üblicher Stelle. Den passenden Spruch dazu gibts spätestens morgen. Viel Spaß.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juni 2020)

Genial hellm. Kannst du uns auch die Functions IDs und Rückgabe Structs in der nvm.dll für die aufgebohrte Powertopologie von Nvidia Karten entschlüsseln? Wäre ich doch auch so ein LL "Hacker".


----------



## Gurdi (29. Juni 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Für Navi10 ist es mir nun endlich gelungen den kompletten Timing-Strap zu entschlüsseln. Also das lange Hex-Code-Dingens. D.h. ihr könnt nun mit dem RBE die einzelnen Timings ändern, ähnlich wie es für euren Arbeitsspeicher bei einem halbwegs ordentlichen Mainboard eben auch möglich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top, gute Arbeits Mann


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. Juni 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Für Navi10 ist es mir nun endlich gelungen den kompletten Timing-Strap zu entschlüsseln. Also das lange Hex-Code-Dingens. D.h. ihr könnt nun mit dem RBE die einzelnen Timings ändern, ähnlich wie es für euren Arbeitsspeicher bei einem halbwegs ordentlichen Mainboard eben auch möglich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig nice [emoji108]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (30. Juni 2020)

Schwierig zu testen die ganzen Settings da man stets neu Flashen muss. Mein HTPC eigenet sich zum testen dafür leider überhaupt nicht


----------



## hellm (30. Juni 2020)

Das ist natürlich der Pferdefuß dabei. Dual mit Switch ist hier mal wieder klar ein Vorteil.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. Juli 2020)

AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ELITE



AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ELITE



AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ELITE


bisl gebencht 

@Gurdi...habe deine VII leider nicht geschlagen....noch nicht


----------



## Gurdi (1. Juli 2020)

Bist schon nah dran, nicht übel. Da fehlen nur noch ein paar %


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. Juli 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bist schon nah dran, nicht übel. Da fehlen nur noch ein paar %


Jo hätte ich nun eine Wakü[emoji16] Wünsche euch eine gute Nacht [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## LightLoop (2. Juli 2020)

Was sagt ihr zu diesem Angebot?   8GB AMD RX 5700 XT 50TH ANNIVERSAR - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de 

So aus P/L Sicht ?


----------



## JOLLEEE (2. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute.

Habe seid neustem ein Problem mit meiner Powercolor Red Devil 5700 XT.
Diese war bis vor kurzem flüsterleise... Keine Spule hat Töne vonsich gegeben.

Nun habe ich ständig ein hässliches Geräusch beim surfen! Beim scrollen und manchmal auch einfach dauerhaft je nach Hintergrund der Seite.

Es nervt extrem. 

Es muss nach dem letzten Treiberupdate gekommen sein! Deinstalliere ich den Treiber mit DDU ist das Geräusch weg!!

WAS KANN ICH TUN??? NUR REKLAMIEREN?

DANKE EUCH SCHONMAL IM VORRAUS!


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Juli 2020)

> Deinstalliere ich den Treiber mit DDU ist das Geräusch weg!!


Wie wärs mit einfach den Treiber nutzen bei dem das Problem nicht auftritt?


----------



## JOLLEEE (2. Juli 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einfach den Treiber nutzen bei dem das Problem nicht auftritt?



Hab den alten Treiber 20.2.2 installiert und das Problem ist immer noch da... 
Man ich könnt brechen. 

Andere  Ideen?


----------



## JOLLEEE (2. Juli 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einfach den Treiber nutzen bei dem das Problem nicht auftritt?



Leider bringt das keine Verbesserung. Alter Treiber 20.2.2 ist nun drauf und trotzdem habe ich das größte Fiep Konzert....

Andere   Ideen?  System neu aufsetzen?


----------



## JOLLEEE (2. Juli 2020)

Leider bringt das keine Verbesserung. Alter Treiber 20.2.2 ist nun drauf und trotzdem habe ich das größte Fiep Konzert....

Andere Ideen? System neu aufsetzen?


SORRY FÜR DIE DOPPELPOSTS


----------



## Gurdi (2. Juli 2020)

Was macht die Karte denn in Spielen?


----------



## Sysnet (2. Juli 2020)

5700XT AORUS (Gigabyte) oder lieber die Nitro+ von Sapphire? Wichtig ist mir, dass die Karte nicht zu laut ist - komme von einer Custom-WaKü und bin daher doch recht anspruchsvoll mittlerweile. 

Habe gerade eine Red Dragon zurück gehen lassen, da bei der teilweise die Lüfter ausgefallen sind. Support vom Hersteller war auch recht mau, daher erstmal keine PC mehr. Zum Glück lief beim Händler dafür alles glatt. Dachte ich frage mal hier, da ja hier die ganzen Besitzer unterwegs sind und ich wohl ohnehin bald dazu komme. 

@Jolleee Hast Du ein anderes NT da um mal gegen zu testen?


----------



## Ericius161 (2. Juli 2020)

Du könntest auch Referenzdesign kaufen und dann einen Accelero Xtreme IV oder den Morpheus 8057 (sobald erhältlich) nutzen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Du könntest auch Referenzdesign kaufen und dann einen Accelero Xtreme IV oder den Morpheus 8057 (sobald erhältlich) nutzen.



Würde ich bei einer RX5700XT machen, bei den langsam drehenden Lüftern eines Morpheus würden die Speichermodule, die sowieso schon gut warm werden köcheln.


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. Juli 2020)

Sysnet schrieb:


> 5700XT AORUS (Gigabyte) oder lieber die Nitro+ von Sapphire? Wichtig ist mir, dass die Karte nicht zu laut ist - komme von einer Custom-WaKü und bin daher doch recht anspruchsvoll mittlerweile.
> 
> Habe gerade eine Red Dragon zurück gehen lassen, da bei der teilweise die Lüfter ausgefallen sind. Support vom Hersteller war auch recht mau, daher erstmal keine PC mehr. Zum Glück lief beim Händler dafür alles glatt. Dachte ich frage mal hier, da ja hier die ganzen Besitzer unterwegs sind und ich wohl ohnehin bald dazu komme.
> 
> @Jolleee Hast Du ein anderes NT da um mal gegen zu testen?



Die Aorus ist flüsterleise, hat halt aber nicht so eine schöne RGB Beleuchtung. Meine hat zudem gar kein Spulenfiepen/-surren. Weiss nicht ob ich nur Glück hatte oder die Aorus Reihe wirklich durch die Bank weg so gut ist. Den Bewertungen nach steht sie der Sapphire in Sachen, Leistung, Kühlung und Geräuschkulisse in nix nach... 
Wenn dir die paar Euro nicht wichtig sind, greif zu Sapphire. Wenn du aber das Geld an andere Stelle gebrauchen kannst, gib der Aorus ne Chance.


Das waren meine ersten Eindrücke, Stock im entsprechenden Post sind noch Screenshots angehängt. 



Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Also hab mir meine Frage selbst beantwortet. Mich hat es nach der Devil für den Kollegen so gekitzelt, dass ich mir für den Wohnzimmer PC ne 5700 Xt von Gigabyte geholt habe, die nun die Pulse Vega 56 ablöst. Eigentlich wollte ich keine Gigabyte mehr und das Upgrade war nicht nötig, aber die hatte ausschließlich gute Bewertungen und mein Jagdinstinkt war geweckt.
> 
> Zum Testen habe ich die erstmal in meinen Hauptrechner gesteckt, weil dieser einfach das bessere Netzteil usw. bietet und somit realtiv sicher ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass bei evtl. Fehlern das System das Problem darstellt. Desweiteren wurde die Devil vor dem Wiederuf im selben System von mir gebencht, so dass  die Vergleichbarkeit gegeben ist.
> Die Karte lief von Anfang an völlig einwandfrei und hat bisher nach mehreren Stunden Battlefield 1/V und COD MW keine mucken gemacht.
> ...


----------



## Metamorph83 (2. Juli 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X570 AORUS ELITE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche OC/UV Settings? Schaffe selbst nur 7100...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juli 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Welche OC/UV Settings? Schaffe selbst nur 7100...


Steht doch da 2104mhz max und 1850mhz Speichertakt [emoji6] glaub eingestellt waren 2150mhz @1,25v

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (3. Juli 2020)

Ufff. Bei 2150 MHZ hat sich meine noch mit 1170mV zufrieden gegeben...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juli 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ufff. Bei 2150 MHZ hat sich meine noch mit 1170mV zufrieden gegeben...


Ich habe einer der ersten Chips....die brauchen bisl mehr Saft. War auch nur beim Bench Ultra...zb das normale firestrike und Valley auf extrem lief auch mit 2180 @1,20v durch

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Komolze (3. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, dann benche ich meine msi mal. seit ich sie habe läuft sie mit 1.025V und 1930 ingame absolut stable


----------



## Sysnet (3. Juli 2020)

@*Ericius161* Ne, diesmal will ich es einfach haben. Hatte vorher ne Custom-WaKü im Haupt-PC und ne umgebaute GraKa (290 mit Peter) im 2. PC. Jetzt möchte ich einfach mal was von der Stange, da mir die Zeit fehlt und ich derzeit auch einfach keine Lust auf basteln habe. Kommt vielleicht wieder aber im Moment ... .

@*Metamorph83* Danke für deine Beiträge.  Derzeit ist die normale Nitro+ (nicht SE) häufig sogar etwas günstiger als die Aorus. Da also lieber gleich die Nitro? Flüsterleise und keine Spulenfiepen hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut an und würde für die Gigabyte sprechen. Das ist ja was ich suche - eine möglichst leise Karte mit ausreichend Power. RGB finde ich zwar ganz nice, ist aber nicht so wichtig wie Lautstärke oder Leistung - zumal ich schon RGB-RAM habe. Bin halt einer dieser Unentschlossenen. Gerade wenn es um Hardware geht bin ich echt schrecklich, da ich mich nie entscheiden kann. Finde beide Karten ganz nett, würde aber generell die leisere vorziehen. Leider gibt es kaum Tests zur Aorus. Generell findet man recht wenig zu der Karte. Die Nitro ist dagegen ja in aller Munde und überall zu finden. Leider findet man selbst in den Foren nur wenige Besitzer der Aorus-Karten. Daher bin ich froh mal jemanden gefunden zu haben, der etwas dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Metamorph83 (3. Juli 2020)

Sysnet schrieb:


> @*Ericius161* Ne, diesmal will ich es einfach haben. Hatte vorher ne Custom-WaKü im Haupt-PC und ne umgebaute GraKa (290 mit Peter) im 2. PC. Jetzt möchte ich einfach mal was von der Stange, da mir die Zeit fehlt und ich derzeit auch einfach keine Lust auf basteln habe. Kommt vielleicht wieder aber im Moment ... .
> 
> @*Metamorph83* Danke für deine Beiträge.  Derzeit ist die normale Nitro+ (nicht SE) häufig sogar etwas günstiger als die Aorus. Da also lieber gleich die Nitro? Flüsterleise und keine Spulenfiepen hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut an und würde für die Gigabyte sprechen. Das ist ja was ich suche - eine möglichst leise Karte mit ausreichend Power. RGB finde ich zwar ganz nice, ist aber nicht so wichtig wie Lautstärke oder Leistung - zumal ich schon RGB-RAM habe. Bin halt einer dieser Unentschlossenen. Gerade wenn es um Hardware geht bin ich echt schrecklich, da ich mich nie entscheiden kann. Finde beide Karten ganz nett, würde aber generell die leisere vorziehen. Leider gibt es kaum Tests zur Aorus. Generell findet man recht wenig zu der Karte. Die Nitro ist dagegen ja in aller Munde und überall zu finden. Leider findet man selbst in den Foren nur wenige Besitzer der Aorus-Karten. Daher bin ich froh mal jemanden gefunden zu haben, der etwas dazu sagen kann.



Wenn die Nitro günstiger ist, dann die nitro...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Juli 2020)

Sysnet schrieb:


> @*Ericius161* Ne, diesmal will ich es einfach haben. Hatte vorher ne Custom-WaKü im Haupt-PC und ne umgebaute GraKa (290 mit Peter) im 2. PC. Jetzt möchte ich einfach mal was von der Stange, da mir die Zeit fehlt und ich derzeit auch einfach keine Lust auf basteln habe. Kommt vielleicht wieder aber im Moment ... .
> 
> @*Metamorph83* Danke für deine Beiträge.  Derzeit ist die normale Nitro+ (nicht SE) häufig sogar etwas günstiger als die Aorus. Da also lieber gleich die Nitro? Flüsterleise und keine Spulenfiepen hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr gut an und würde für die Gigabyte sprechen. Das ist ja was ich suche - eine möglichst leise Karte mit ausreichend Power. RGB finde ich zwar ganz nice, ist aber nicht so wichtig wie Lautstärke oder Leistung - zumal ich schon RGB-RAM habe. Bin halt einer dieser Unentschlossenen. Gerade wenn es um Hardware geht bin ich echt schrecklich, da ich mich nie entscheiden kann. Finde beide Karten ganz nett, würde aber generell die leisere vorziehen. Leider gibt es kaum Tests zur Aorus. Generell findet man recht wenig zu der Karte. Die Nitro ist dagegen ja in aller Munde und überall zu finden. Leider findet man selbst in den Foren nur wenige Besitzer der Aorus-Karten. Daher bin ich froh mal jemanden gefunden zu haben, der etwas dazu sagen kann.


Nimm die Nitro+ Ich habe sie seit letztes Jahr und habe keine Probleme. Kein Spulenfiepen, keine Abstürze usw..... läuft wie eine Eins [emoji4] Beste Karte Ever [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (3. Juli 2020)

Eine Nitro ist stock eine ruhigere Karte als viele andere. Jedoch alles andere als silent. Bei der nitro ist die Kombination aus allen Eigenschaften die beste navi Custom die du kaufen kannst. Wenn es aber nur um die Lautheit und die Temperatur geht,  ist sowohl die Gaming x und die aorus besser bzw leiser und bei der gpu kühler.


----------



## Sysnet (4. Juli 2020)

Ja, die Nitro+ ist bspw. bei MF derzeit günstiger als die Aorus. 419€ vs 426€. Viel tut sich da jetzt aber nicht. 

Lautstärke wäre für mich wohl der wichtigste Punkt. Wie gesagt hatte ich jetzt einige Jahre eine Custom-WaKü. Klar, die wechselbaren Lüfter oder die schicke Optik sind echt klasse aber leise geht (bei mir) vor praktisch oder schick. 

Aber ich nehme an, dass beide Modelle recht gut sind. Wirklich falsch macht man vermutlich mit keiner etwas. 

Ach, diese Entscheidungen. 

Danke aber für die Beiträge. Hilft mir schon weiter.


----------



## Metamorph83 (4. Juli 2020)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Ja, die Nitro+ ist bspw. bei MF derzeit günstiger als die Aorus. 419€ vs 426€. Viel tut sich da jetzt aber nicht.
> 
> Lautstärke wäre für mich wohl der wichtigste Punkt. Wie gesagt hatte ich jetzt einige Jahre eine Custom-WaKü. Klar, die wechselbaren Lüfter oder die schicke Optik sind echt klasse aber leise geht (bei mir) vor praktisch oder schick.
> 
> ...



Am Ende kommts hinsichtlich Silent auch auf dein Case/Airflow an. Ich denke beide Karten werden schnell laut, wenn sie nicht ständig mit Frischluft versorgt werden, sondern mit ihrer eigenen Abwärme. Optisch und RGB technisch gefällt mir die Nitro ganz gut, sogar besser. Die Aorus steht ihr technisch in nichts nach, aber wenn du das schönere Design für ein paar Euro weniger haben kannst, warum den nicht... Bei mir war die Aorus halt noch 30€ günstiger, als die Nitro. Wären beide zu dem Zeitpunkt gleich teuer gewesen, hätte ich mich sehr wahrscheinlich für die Nitro entschieden, bereue aber dennoch nicht das ich jetzt die Gigabyte habe.


----------



## Tolgoool (5. Juli 2020)

Also ich bin gerade rundum zufrieden mit meiner Red Devil 5700 XT.  Läuft wie am Schnürchen mit den neuen HAGS Treibern. 2100core/1900vram @ 1100mv die Temps sehen auch ganz gut aus (höchstens 72c core und 94c junction). Muss dabei jedoch anmerken dass meine Red Devil eine gemoddete ist, die stock fans wurden ersetzt durch 2x 140er Noctua Chromax fans.


----------



## Sysnet (5. Juli 2020)

@Tolgoool
Einfach den Kunststoff-Körper entfernt und dann Lüfter drauf oder wie hast du das gelöst?


----------



## Tolgoool (5. Juli 2020)

@Sysnet

Hab Kunststoff-Körper und die Originalen Lüfter komplett entfernt. Ich gebe zu ich hätte die Noctua Fans eleganter anbringen können , hatte aber keine zippys mehr


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. Juli 2020)

Tolgoool schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerade rundum zufrieden mit meiner Red Devil 5700 XT.  Läuft wie am Schnürchen mit den neuen HAGS Treibern. 2100core/1900vram @ 1100mv die Temps sehen auch ganz gut aus (höchstens 72c core und 94c junction). Muss dabei jedoch anmerken dass meine Red Devil eine gemoddete ist, die stock fans wurden ersetzt durch 2x 140er Noctua Chromax fans.



Ich lass meine mit 2100 Core und 1850 VRam auf 1050mv laufen, bisher hat Sie nix aus der Ruhe gebracht. So kannst dir noch ein paar Grad einsparen, bei mir ist die Junction im Durchschnitt bei 88 Grad und der Durchschnittstakt/Gametakt pendelt sich so zwischen 2045-2070 Mhz ein, ohne die 2035Mhz zu unterschreiten... Hab Sie so auch mal mit 2150 Core laufen lassen, lief auch Problemlos, aber für die 0,5% mehr Temp, mögliche Instabilitäten usw. zu riskieren, wars mir nicht Wert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juli 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Ich lass meine mit 2100 Core und 1850 VRam auf 1050mv laufen, bisher hat Sie nix aus der Ruhe gebracht. So kannst dir noch ein paar Grad einsparen, bei mir ist die Junction im Durchschnitt bei 88 Grad und der Durchschnittstakt/Gametakt pendelt sich so zwischen 2045-2070 Mhz ein, ohne die 2035Mhz zu unterschreiten... Hab Sie so auch mal mit 2150 Core laufen lassen, lief auch Problemlos, aber für die 0,5% mehr Temp, mögliche Instabilitäten usw. zu riskieren, wars mir nicht Wert.


Ihr habt so gute  Karten.... Macht mal bitte mit im 3Dmark Bench Thread

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. Juli 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ihr habt so gute  Karten.... Macht mal bitte mit im 3Dmark Bench Thread
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MAG Z390M MORTAR (MS-7C00)

Hier mal einer meiner unzähligen, ich glaub das war mehr oder weniger das Setting das ich aktuell fahre...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juli 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MAG Z390M MORTAR (MS-7C00)
> 
> Hier mal einer meiner unzähligen, ich glaub das war mehr oder weniger das Setting das ich aktuell fahre...


Quetsche Mal alles aus deiner Karte raus in firestrike , firestrike extrem, firestrike Ultra und poste es im 3dmark Thread...ich habe leider einer der ersten Karten und die sind nicht so gut. Und mit deinen i9 kannste gut was reißen in der Rangliste....wir müssen da noch ein paar 2080 und 1080ti nach hinten verweisen [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (6. Juli 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Quetsche Mal alles aus deiner Karte raus in firestrike , firestrike extrem, firestrike Ultra und poste es im 3dmark Thread...ich habe leider einer der ersten Karten und die sind nicht so gut. Und mit deinen i9 kannste gut was reißen in der Rangliste....wir müssen da noch ein paar 2080 und 1080ti nach hinten verweisen [emoji16]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



mach ich...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. Juli 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> mach ich...


[emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji123][emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sysnet (7. Juli 2020)

Tolgoool schrieb:


> @Sysnet
> 
> Hab Kunststoff-Körper und die Originalen Lüfter komplett entfernt. Ich gebe zu ich hätte die Noctua Fans eleganter anbringen können , hatte aber keine zippys mehr


Würde zumindest eine schwarze Schnur (oder was das ist) nehmen. Ansonsten sieht das Ganze aber gar nicht übel aus finde ich. Farblich gut abgestimmt.

@others
Habe jetzt einfach mal die Aorus bestellt. Ist sicher auch für ein paar Leute interessant. Man findet schließlich immer noch recht wenig zu der Karte.


----------



## LightLoop (7. Juli 2020)

Hey ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage zu meiner RX 5700XT SE von Sapphire.

Und zwar dreht sich der mittlere Lüfter entgegengesetzt (laufrichtung rechts) zu den beiden äusseren (laufrichtung links).

Verbessert das die Kühlung oder welcher Sinn stecktz da hinter?


----------



## Einbecker41 (8. Juli 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Hey ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage zu meiner RX 5700XT SE von Sapphire.
> 
> Und zwar dreht sich der mittlere Lüfter entgegengesetzt (laufrichtung rechts) zu den beiden äusseren (laufrichtung links).
> 
> Verbessert das die Kühlung oder welcher Sinn stecktz da hinter?



Durch die entgegen gesetzte Laufrichtung soll der Luftstrom verwirbeld werden und dadurch effizienter und besser kühlen. Laut Sapphire.


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. Juli 2020)

Beide für 399 zu haben... Schnapper...

8GB Gigabyte Radeon RX 5700XT AORUS-8GD, GDDR6, 3x HDMI, 3x DP - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de 

8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil, GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP - RX 5700 XT | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Metamorph83 (9. Juli 2020)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Würde zumindest eine schwarze Schnur (oder was das ist) nehmen. Ansonsten sieht das Ganze aber gar nicht übel aus finde ich. Farblich gut abgestimmt.
> 
> @others
> Habe jetzt einfach mal die Aorus bestellt. Ist sicher auch für ein paar Leute interessant. Man findet schließlich immer noch recht wenig zu der Karte.



Schreib doch hier mal ein Feedback, würde mich auch interessieren, ob du die selbe Erfahrung wie ich mit ihr machst.


----------



## Da_Obst (9. Juli 2020)

Es gibt mit 20.7.1 einen neuen Treiber: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-7-1


----------



## Metamorph83 (10. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Es gibt mit 20.7.1 einen neuen Treiber: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-7-1



ich warte bis er pretested ist...


----------



## bonesai (10. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Fazit exakt ein Jahr nach Release der Karten sind die Probleme noch immer nicht gefixt. Wahnsinn.



Also ich hab mir vor 3 Wochen eine Red Devil 5700xt geholt und damit keine Probleme !?

Okay mit dem HWS Beta Treiber funktioniert VR nicht vernünftig , aber ist halt Beta und steht auch in den Release Notes.
Mit den offiziellen Treibern klappt alles wunderbar.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (10. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Fazit exakt ein Jahr nach Release der Karten sind die Probleme noch immer nicht gefixt. Wahnsinn.



Was interessiert es dich??? Keiner will deine Kommentare hier im Navi thread haben.... wie wäre es wenn du einfach mal dein Accountname befolgst, anstatt deine inhaltslosen und provozierenden Einzeiler zu posten?! Wurdest ja nun oft genug gesperrt.... ach was reagiere ich überhaupt auf dich... igno list und gut ist...


----------



## Da_Obst (10. Juli 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> ich warte bis er pretested ist...



Ich kann schon ein bisschen was dazu sagen. Mit dieser Version hab ich den ersten Treiber welcher VSync nicht aussetzen lässt wenn man die Maus bewegt.
AMD scheint da die Probleme beim hardware-beschleunigten Darstellen des Zeigers in den Griff bekommen zu haben. 
Anscheinend muss ich ULPS nicht mehr deaktivieren um ruckelfrei spielen zu können, hab's aber nur kurz mit TM, BL3 und ROR2 getestet.
So wie es aussieht läuft mein OC Setting nun mit -25mV. Aktuell kann ich 2100MHz@1100mV  laufen lassen wo vorher immer min. 1125 mV nötig waren. 
Das muss ich aber erst gründlich auf Stabilität prüfen. 
Selbst nach mehreren Neustarts hat der Treiber die Einstellungen noch nicht vergessen und sich auch sonst nicht zurückgesetzt. 
Und auf den ersten, schnellen Blick kein Tearing mehr trotz Freesync. Gerade in TM war das auffallend stark, deswegen hab ich das immer ausgeschaltet gehabt und die FPS auf die Refreshrate gelockt.


----------



## Da_Obst (10. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Hört sich ja spitze an. weiter so Top software.



Ja voll. Eine Navi zu kaufen war die beste Entscheidung seit langem.


----------



## Da_Obst (10. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich funktioniert glückwunsch . Glaube aber du hast trotzdem kleine Problemchen die auf den treiber zurückzuführen sind aber besser als der Totalausfall bei meinem neffen und anderen bekannten. die jetzt fröhlich eine nvidia haben und den treiber nicht einmal öffnen mussten. Seit dem einbau.



Danke 

So richtig nennenswerte Probleme habe/hatte ich nicht. Bis jetzt musste ich ULPS deaktivieren, damit ist das Teil dann wie am Schnürchen gelaufen. Diesen Wert von 1 auf 0 zu setzen ist eine Angelegenheit von nichtmal einer Minute inkl. Neustart und musste auch nur gemacht werden wenn man den Treiber neu installiert. Mit 20.7.1 gehört das wohl der Vergangenheit an, auch wenn's'ne Lapalie war. 

Blackscreens und Bluescreens treten bei mir nicht auf, ich kann die aber provozieren wenn ich der Karte zu wenig Saft gebe. Gerade die Idle-Spannung ist da recht empfindlich. Ich vermute auch, dass sich viele User ihre Probleme verschlimmern weil die ständig die Registry mit diesem DDU zerballern. Das Tool macht die letzten Reste von dem, was noch lieb und teuer ist kaputt und kommt trotzdem ständig als Empfehlung in den Kommentaren vor. Wenn ich einem Treiber mit DDU abschieße, dann muss ich danach Windows neu aufsetzen, der Schaden welcher damit angerichtet wird ist irreparabel. Das AMD Tool ist da viel besser, wobei ich die Sinnhaftigkeit nicht erkennen kann, einfach den Treiber normal deinstallieren, so wie alles andere auch.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. Juli 2020)

Upcoming changes HWiNFO: Improved support of several next-generation AMD CPUs, APUs and GPUs.

mein Gott ... können die Big Navi nich endlich mal vorstellen


----------



## wuchzael (10. Juli 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Was interessiert es dich??? Keiner will deine Kommentare hier im Navi thread haben.... wie wäre es wenn du einfach mal dein Accountname befolgst, anstatt deine inhaltslosen und provozierenden Einzeiler zu posten?! Wurdest ja nun oft genug gesperrt.... ach was reagiere ich überhaupt auf dich... igno list und gut ist...



Ich glaube pcgh und Igor haben einfach keinen Bock mehr ihn immer und immer wieder zu sperren. Er legt sich ja doch einfach wieder einen neuen Account an und macht da weiter, wo er aufgehört hat. Der Junge ist offensichtlich krank und so lange wir ihm Nährboden geben, wird er immer weiter machen. Wenn keiner mehr drauf reagieren würde, würde er wahrscheinlich die Lust am provozieren verlieren. Ich vermute ja immer noch, dass er mal sein ganzes Taschengeld in einen AMD Computer investiert hat und da ein Teil kaputt war oder er in der Schule ausgelacht wurde, weil er was langsameres hatte als die besser betuchten Mitschüler und das scheint er nie verkraftet zu haben. Anders kann ich mir diesen krankhaften Hass auf AMD einfach nicht erklären. 

Grüße!


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Juli 2020)

> Der Junge ist offensichtlich krank und so lange wir ihm Nährboden geben,  wird er immer weiter machen. Wenn keiner mehr drauf reagieren würde,  würde er wahrscheinlich die Lust am provozieren verlieren.


Leider glaub ich das nicht. Jeder normale Troll hätte spätestens nach 1-2 gesperrten Accounts schon längst die Lust verloren, weil länger kann das ja nicht spaßig sein. 
Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft das sind jetzt schon mindestens 4, 5 oder 6 gesperrte Accounts innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Er wird so lange weiter machen, bis er selber eine sinnvollere Beschäftigung für seine Freizeit gefunden hat, ich denke da haben wir gar keinen Einfluss drauf. Leute die so einen Hass verbreiten tun das, weil sie unzufrieden mit sich selber sind und keine andere Möglichkeit haben ihren Hass los zu werden. Und so lange er das nicht hat, oder irgendwas anderes findet was seinen Hass lindert, wird das vermutlich hier so weitergehen, ist nur ne Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Sysnet (11. Juli 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Schreib doch hier mal ein Feedback, würde mich auch interessieren, ob du die selbe Erfahrung wie ich mit ihr machst.


Eigentlich eine hervorragende Karte bisher und keine Blackscreen-Probleme o.ä. . Dafür jedoch Spulenfiepen. Bin gerade erneut im RMA-Prozess. Nehme an, dass es an Rückläufern liegt, die immer wieder zum nächsten Kunden gesendet werden. 

Kurz-Fazit:
Lüfter sind *hervorragend* und die Temperaturen für eine luftgekühlte Karte top. Leider macht das Spulenfiepen die ansonsten leise Karte zunichte. Optik finde ich recht ansprechend. Lediglich die magere RGB-Beleuchtung sowie die nicht vernickelten Heatpipes sind nicht das, was man erwarten würde. Geschwindigkeit und Lautstärke sind wirklich auf höchstem Niveau - in dieser Preisklasse. Karte ist ziemlich dick. Man sollte also vorher gucken ob ausreichend Platz vorhanden ist. Insgesamt würde ich das Modell empfehlen. 

Weiteres:
Fiepen ist nicht so schlimm wie bei den damaligen GTX270er Karten aber man kauft ja nicht extra eine leise Karte um dann mit Spulenfiepen bei unter 60FPS und V-Sync an zu leben. NT habe ich auch schon gewechselt in der Hoffnung, dass das Zusammenspiel mit einem anderen Gerät das Problem behebt - ohne Erfolg.

Mir wurde übrigens mehrfach deutlich von AMD abgeraten. Die Probleme mit dem Treiber scheinen jedoch behoben zu sein und man kann daher imho wieder unbesorgt zugreifen. Spulenfiepen tritt bei jedem Hersteller auf. Ich hatte das Problem bspw. vermehrt bei nVidia-Karten und würde dennoch wieder eine kaufen. Der Preis passt für mich aber derzeit nicht. Von den PowerColor (Red Dragon) würde ich allerdings teilweise abraten, da diese häufig Probleme mit der Lüfter-Steuerung haben (je nach Charge). Soll aber ein Bios-Update geben.

Mehr wenn ich weitere Infos habe und dann hoffentlich bald mal eine Karte, die keine Probleme hat.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich funktioniert glückwunsch . Glaube aber du hast trotzdem kleine Problemchen die auf den treiber zurückzuführen sind aber besser als der Totalausfall bei meinem neffen und anderen bekannten. die jetzt fröhlich eine nvidia haben und den treiber nicht einmal öffnen mussten. Seit dem einbau.


Igitt....eine Nvidia kann man nicht mal richtig optimieren....wie langweilig [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (11. Juli 2020)

Nur mal so aus Interesse, wenn ihr euch OCCT runterlädt und den GPU-Memory-Test ausführt, läuft der bei euch dann durch?
Bei mir stürzt das System nämlich instant ab sobald ich den starte. Was mich verwundert weil meine Karte sonst eigenlich keine Faxen macht. 
In der letzen Zeit hab ich soo viel gebencht und Stresstests laufen lassen wie schon lange nicht mehr und da war nie ein Absturz dabei. 
Den Kombustor und den Furmark kann ich auch Stundenlang laufen lassen ohne dass da was muckt.


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. Juli 2020)

Sysnet schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine hervorragende Karte bisher und keine Blackscreen-Probleme o.ä. . Dafür jedoch Spulenfiepen. Bin gerade erneut im RMA-Prozess. Nehme an, dass es an Rückläufern liegt, die immer wieder zum nächsten Kunden gesendet werden.
> 
> Kurz-Fazit:
> Lüfter sind *hervorragend* und die Temperaturen für eine luftgekühlte Karte top. Leider macht das Spulenfiepen die ansonsten leise Karte zunichte. Optik finde ich recht ansprechend. Lediglich die magere RGB-Beleuchtung sowie die nicht vernickelten Heatpipes sind nicht das, was man erwarten würde. Geschwindigkeit und Lautstärke sind wirklich auf höchstem Niveau - in dieser Preisklasse. Karte ist ziemlich dick. Man sollte also vorher gucken ob ausreichend Platz vorhanden ist. Insgesamt würde ich das Modell empfehlen.
> ...



Ja dann hoffe ich für dich das es nur eine Ausnahme war. Die RGB Beleuchtung ist tatsächlich ein Witz. Gigabyte hat sich damit wirklich selbst ins Knie geschossen, die hätten durchaus ohne diesen Minuspunkt, der Sapphire den Platz streitig machen können. Was das Spulenfiepen angeht, meine Ti hat das brutal, die Navi gar nicht. 
Das Thema wird wohl so schnell nicht verschwinden, zur Panel- und Chiplotterie gesellt sich immer mehr die Spulenlotterie... Hatte das auch schon mit jedem Hersteller.


----------



## Metamorph83 (11. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Interesse, wenn ihr euch OCCT runterlädt und den GPU-Memory-Test ausführt, läuft der bei euch dann durch?
> Bei mir stürzt das System nämlich instant ab sobald ich den starte. Was mich verwundert weil meine Karte sonst eigenlich keine Faxen macht.
> In der letzen Zeit hab ich soo viel gebencht und Stresstests laufen lassen wie schon lange nicht mehr und da war nie ein Absturz dabei.
> Den Kombustor und den Furmark kann ich auch Stundenlang laufen lassen ohne dass da was muckt.



Läuft, aber ich hab nicht den neusten Treiber. 20.5.1

Allerdings füllt er nur ca. 45% des Speichers und die ersten 20 Sekunden schien es immer mal wieder kurz zu hängen so für ein paar ms...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Läuft, aber ich hab nicht den neusten Treiber. 20.5.1
> 
> Allerdings füllt er nur ca. 45% des Speichers und die ersten 20 Sekunden schien es immer mal wieder kurz zu hängen so für ein paar ms...


Bei mir komplett bluescreen und der PC startet neu....nach ca 30sec

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. Juli 2020)

Der neuste Treiber läuft erste Sahne! Keine Probleme festgestellt. Empfehlung an alle. Grüße


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Der neuste Treiber läuft erste Sahne! Keine Probleme festgestellt. Empfehlung an alle. Grüße


Ich meine absurz beim occt memtest

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (11. Juli 2020)

Übrigens Mädels....ich habe die Ursache gefunden warum mein Grafikspeicher nicht runtertaktet im idle....Ich habe Mal aus Spaß VSR deaktiviert im Treiber...nun läuft es einwandfrei [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## LightLoop (12. Juli 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich meine absurz beim occt memtest
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Hab die nitro+SE und kein absturz aber ein andauenders hängen sowie der Treiber wurde zurück gesetzt


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Juli 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Übrigens Mädels....ich habe die Ursache gefunden warum mein Grafikspeicher nicht runtertaktet im idle....Ich habe Mal aus Spaß VSR deaktiviert im Treiber...nun läuft es einwandfrei [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



 Haha, du musst zugeben wir hatten aber auch empfohlen alle zusätzliche features im Treiberczu deaktivieren...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> Hab die nitro+SE und kein absturz aber ein andauenders hängen sowie der Treiber wurde zurück gesetzt


Ich habe auch nicht die aktuelle occt Version...finde das Programm eh Müll

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Haha, du musst zugeben wir hatten aber auch empfohlen alle zusätzliche features im Treiberczu deaktivieren...


Jo aber ich hatte glaube ich geschrieben das ich nur freesync und VSR an habe sonst nix.... hätte nie gedacht daß es an VSR liegt [emoji85]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ericius161 (12. Juli 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Der neuste Treiber läuft erste Sahne! Keine Probleme festgestellt. Empfehlung an alle. Grüße



Ich habe immernoch das Problem, dass er die UV-Einstellungen nach einem Neustart nicht übernimmt. Obwohl das laut Liste ja explizit gefixed wurde?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Ich habe immernoch das Problem, dass er die UV-Einstellungen nach einem Neustart nicht übernimmt. Obwohl das laut Liste ja explizit gefixed wurde?


Wenn du eine AMD CPU hast dann deinstalliere dein AMD komplett und dann wieder neu installieren. Hatte dieses Problem immer wenn ich den Chipsatztreiber vom Motherboard neu installiert habe...dann den Treiber von der graka deinstalliert und neu installiert.dann hat er es immer übernommen. Oder hast du Fastboot aktiviert?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Juli 2020)

Hab den neuen Treiber auch mal installiert 3 Durchläufe Stresstest, jeweils Timespy, Firestrike  Bench Firestrike und 1,5h Battlefield V liefen problemlos durch, mit bravur bisher bestanden.
Die UV Settings bleiben bisher auch nach dem Neustart gespeichert.


----------



## Ericius161 (12. Juli 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wenn du eine AMD CPU hast dann deinstalliere dein AMD komplett und dann wieder neu installieren. Hatte dieses Problem immer wenn ich den Chipsatztreiber vom Motherboard neu installiert habe...dann den Treiber von der graka deinstalliert und neu installiert.dann hat er es immer übernommen. Oder hast du Fastboot aktiviert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Fastboot ist aus. Alles neu zu installieren werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen, Chipsatztreiber sind glaube ich eh nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2020)

Ericius161 schrieb:


> Fastboot ist aus. Alles neu zu installieren werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen, Chipsatztreiber sind glaube ich eh nicht mehr aktuell.


Jo aber erst die Chipsatztreiber und dann den Grafiktreiber installieren [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (12. Juli 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Läuft, aber ich hab nicht den neusten Treiber. 20.5.1
> 
> Allerdings füllt er nur ca. 45% des Speichers und die ersten 20 Sekunden schien es immer mal wieder kurz zu hängen so für ein paar ms...





Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Bei mir komplett bluescreen und der PC startet neu....nach ca 30sec





LightLoop schrieb:


> Hab die nitro+SE und kein absturz aber ein andauenders hängen sowie der Treiber wurde zurück gesetzt



Danke euch für die Rückmeldung. 
Interessant, wobei ich mir jetzt irgendwie nicht sicher bin was ich davon halten soll. 
Ist OCCT irgendein Mist was das anbelangt oder hat mein VRAM was ab?


----------



## Metamorph83 (12. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Rückmeldung.
> Interessant, wobei ich mir jetzt irgendwie nicht sicher bin was ich davon halten soll.
> Ist OCCT irgendein Mist was das anbelangt oder hat mein VRAM was ab?



Ich denke dein vram ist ok, jeder hatte so seine symptome mit dem occt. Ich halte nix von dem occt, wenn dein Vram futsch wäre hättest du beim gaming definitiv auch das ein oder andere Problem...


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Rückmeldung.
> Interessant, wobei ich mir jetzt irgendwie nicht sicher bin was ich davon halten soll.
> Ist OCCT irgendein Mist was das anbelangt oder hat mein VRAM was ab?


Nein denke das ist das Programm......meine settings sind auch seit Monaten überall stabil...ich halte von dem Programm nichts

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Da_Obst (12. Juli 2020)

Passt, dann bin ich beruhigt. 
Bei mir läuft ansonsten ja auch alles, bloß das mein System da gleich voll abschmiert hat mir schon irgendwie Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (12. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Passt, dann bin ich beruhigt.
> Bei mir läuft ansonsten ja auch alles, bloß das mein System da gleich voll abschmiert hat mir schon irgendwie Sorgen gemacht.


Scheisst auf occt [emoji16]
Bencht lieber bisl im 3Dmark Thread eure Navis [emoji6]

So der alte Mann muss nun liegen [emoji4] Gute Nacht [emoji3577]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## LightLoop (12. Juli 2020)

timespy oder firestrike ? Ruhe in Frieden aber steh wieder auf  ;D


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juli 2020)

LightLoop schrieb:


> timespy oder firestrike ? Ruhe in Frieden aber steh wieder auf  ;D


Firestrike (alle drei ) und timespy und timespy extrem...die timespys muss ich auch noch

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Metamorph83 (13. Juli 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Scheisst auf occt [emoji16]
> Bencht lieber bisl im 3Dmark Thread eure Navis [emoji6]
> 
> So der alte Mann muss nun liegen [emoji4] Gute Nacht [emoji3577]
> ...



Bekomme meine iwie nicht über die 7324 Graphic Points gehievt, sobald ich die Zügel los lasse drückt leider das Temp Limit den Takt und die FPS gehen runter...

AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MAG Z390M MORTAR (MS-7C00)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juli 2020)

Metamorph83 schrieb:


> Bekomme meine iwie nicht über die 7324 Graphic Points gehievt, sobald ich die Zügel los lasse drückt leider das Temp Limit den Takt und die FPS gehen runter...
> 
> AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT video card benchmark result - Intel Core i9-9900K Processor,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MAG Z390M MORTAR (MS-7C00)


Einfach das benchen was max geht und dann im 3dmark Thread Posten...eben Paar Nvidias nach hinten verschieben [emoji6][emoji16] Auch CPU bisl höher...so'n 9900k geht doch gut [emoji6][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Juli 2020)

Ach schitt....lag dich nicht an VSR mit dem Speicher runtertakten. Irgendwie hat mein System die Hz Zahl auf 60 Hz gestellt.[emoji16] Nun wieder auf 165hz gestellt und Zack 1800mhz BV auf dem Speicher [emoji848]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## CoLuxe (15. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte mit dem letzten WHQL Treiber in Kombination mit dem eingebauten OC-Tool das Problem, dass der Speicher sich nicht übertakten ließ bzw. sofort zu Artefakten führte.
Jetzt eben den neuesten (Version 20.7.2) ausprobiert und ausgiebig getestet und siehe da, 1850 Mhz sind für den Speicher überhaupt kein Problem mehr.
Wäre interessant ob meine 5700 XT da eine Ausnahme ist oder jemand anderes das gleiche beobachten kann/konnte.


----------



## Ericius161 (15. Juli 2020)

Hmm, das Problem, dass die UV-Einstellungen nicht übernommen werden besteht auch nach der Neuinstallation von Chipsatz- und Grakatreibern. Scheint aber nur noch beim ersten Neustart nach dem Einstellen aufzutreten. Dafür ist HDR in Assassins Creed Odyssey jetzt irgendwie weird, die Farben überstrahlen total. Das hatte ich allerdings schon mal, weiß nur die Lösung nicht mehr....


----------



## Metamorph83 (16. Juli 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dem letzten WHQL Treiber in Kombination mit dem eingebauten OC-Tool das Problem, dass der Speicher sich nicht übertakten ließ bzw. sofort zu Artefakten führte.
> Jetzt eben den neuesten (Version 20.7.2) ausprobiert und ausgiebig getestet und siehe da, 1850 Mhz sind für den Speicher überhaupt kein Problem mehr.
> Wäre interessant ob meine 5700 XT da eine Ausnahme ist oder jemand anderes das gleiche beobachten kann/konnte.



Mit dem letzten Treiber konnte ich den Speicher auch schon auf 1900 bringen. Rockstable lief/läuft es mit 1850. Mit dem neuen verhält es sich bei mir ähnlich.


----------



## Sysnet (19. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, Kärtchen ist umgetauscht und jetzt läuft alles. Leichtes Spulenfiepen ist noch vorhanden aber mit V-Sync und FPS-Lock nun auch zu beheben (vorher ging dies nicht).

Zur Kühlung:
Im OC-Modus macht die Karte schon ordentlich Wind und dementsprechend auch Krach. Im Silent-Modus ist sie jedoch wirklich flüsterleise - ich bin sehr angetan. Im Idle schaltet sie selbstverständlich die Lüfter ab. Wenn man möchte also eine sehr leise Karte. Temperaturen sind hervorragend für eine luftgekühlte Karte, gerade im OC-Modus. Im Silent-Modus ist sie aber immer noch kühl genug. Hier gibt es also nichts zu meckern.

Leistung:
Habe noch keine Zahlen, aber alle Spiele laufen auf hohen Einstellungen in 1920x1200 absolut flüssig. Monitor (zukünftig 1440p) soll noch gewechselt werden. Power ist gefühlt wirklich ausreichend vorhanden. Auch anspruchsvollere Modder sollten mit der Karte glücklich werden können. Egal ob Tripple-A, Rennspiele oder schnelle Shooter, alles läuft butterweich.

Optik:
Die Optik der Karte empfinde ich als recht ansprechend. Sie ist angenehm schlicht ohne dabei langweilig zu wirken. Die scharf gezeichneten Kanten und die schwarze Farbgebung geben ihr eine technisch\schnittig\martialisch wirkende Note. Die dunkle Backplate verstärkt diesen Look noch zusätzlich. Batman würde wohl zu diesem Modell greifen.  Leider sind die Heatpipes nicht vernickelt, was in dieser Klasse eigentlich noch dazu gehört. Sehr mager ist aber vor allem die RGB-Beleuchtung. Verstehe nicht wieso Gigabyte hier so vorgegangen ist - sie können es ja auch besser. Die Beleuchtung ist kaum vorhanden und zudem kaum sichtbar. Die drei eingefassten Lüfter aus Kunststoff fügen sich dagegen, dank der leicht wellenförmigen Lüfterblätter, gut ins Gesamtbild ein.

Gesamtbild:
Qualitativ wirkt die Karte ziemlich hochwertig und modern. Das Gehäuse selbst ist übrigens aus Kunststoff, wirkt aber ebenfalls sehr gefällig. Die schwarze Backplate aus Metall ist stabil und unterstreicht den hochwertigen Eindruck. Die Karte ist schon ein richtiger "Klopper" und deutlich dicker als die meisten Konkurrenten. Auch die Länge ist nicht ohne. Damit wird die Karte nicht in jedes Case passen und für HTPCs ist sie eher nicht geeignet. Dank 2x 8-Pin kann man auch sehr schön seine (falls vorhanden) Kabel-Sleeves verlegen und ansprechend präsentieren.

Features:
Wer gerne einen TV und\oder mehrere Monitore anschließen möchte wird mit der Aorus voll auf seine Kosten kommen - ganze 6 Anschlüsse (3x DP \ 3x HDMI) hat das Kärtchen zu bieten. Zudem bietet sie ein Dual-Bios und einen Zero-Fan-Modus. Weiter kommt sie natürlich mit einer leichten Übertaktung daher. Ansonsten die üblichen Features einer 5700XT, wie beispielsweise der morderne Treiber, der vielfältige Einstellmöglichkeiten bietet.

Fazit:
Ich kann die Gigabyte Aorus 5700XT insgesamt empfehlen. Sie ist ein starker Gegenspieler zu den Platzhirschen von Sapphire (Nitro+) und PowerColor (Red Devil). Sie bietet hier mal mehr (Anschlüsse bspw.) und dort mal weniger (RGB-Beleuchtung). Doch wirklich viel tut sich bei den Karten im oberen Segment ohnehin nicht mehr. Beim Thema Leistung sind es meist nur Nuancen. Im Silent-Modus ist sie subjektiv auf jeden Fall etwas leiser als eine Nitro und hält die GPU generell kühler als eine Red Devil. Dafür lassen sich hier nicht so einfach die Lüfter wechseln und die RGB-Beleuchtung ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz leider ein echter Fail. Dafür bietet sie, nach Registrierung, ganze 4 Jahre Garantie und ist optisch nicht ganz so verspielt wie ihre Konkurrenten. Ich bereue den Kauf jedenfalls nicht und werde dann jetzt mal ein Ründchen zocken.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (22. Juli 2020)

AMD Radeon RX Big Navi 'Enthusiast' Gaming Graphics Card With RDNA 2 GPU To Feature 16 GB VRAM, Launch Expected in Q4 2020


----------



## gaussmath (23. Juli 2020)

Radeon Drivers are still King in causing issues... Making testing a pain in the ass.

https://mobile.twitter.com/TechEpiphany/status/1286038297614180354

Ich hätte ja gedacht, dass es besser geworden ist.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (23. Juli 2020)

Geruechtekueche: AMDs "Big Navi" wohl doch mit 512-Bit-Interface samt 16 GB Speicher | 3DCenter.org

würde auch erklären warum Nvidia ne 24GB Karte bringt die keine Titan ist


----------



## Gurdi (24. Juli 2020)

Könnte interessant werden.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (24. Juli 2020)

Aber eines ist sicher... das interface mit der Menge des Speichers wird ganz bestimmt nicht preiswert.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (24. Juli 2020)

2x Preis der 5700XT + Enthusiastensteuer wird man sicherlich bei 1k+ rauskommen


----------



## Da_Obst (24. Juli 2020)

Hoffentlich hat AMD dann im neuen Lineup auch was mit einem guten PLV in petto.


----------



## Neos1209 (26. Juli 2020)

Moin, habe auch eine rx 5700 Red Devil geschenkt bekommen. Langsam verzweifel ich. Egal was ich mache, es funzt nix. Die Karte gibt schon beim Windowsstart nen Blackscreen. Bios ist aktuell, Treiber habe ich auch alles.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.
Mein System:
Ryzen 7 3800x
Asrock x470 Taichi
32gb Crucial Balistiks 3600mhz RAM
550watt be quiet netzteil
144hz monitor über Dp angeschlossen

Wenn die Karte mal zulässt das Windows startet dann schmiert sie nach ca 3 Minuten mit blackscreen ab. Lüfter etz laufen weiter aber nix funzt.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (26. Juli 2020)

Navi 5700 Blackscreen, Crash, Framedrops. Workaround.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2020)

Neos1209 schrieb:


> Moin, habe auch eine rx 5700 Red Devil geschenkt bekommen. Langsam verzweifel ich. Egal was ich mache, es funzt nix. Die Karte gibt schon beim Windowsstart nen Blackscreen. Bios ist aktuell, Treiber habe ich auch alles.
> Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.
> Mein System:
> Ryzen 7 3800x
> ...


Bist du dir sicher, dass die Karte richtig im Slot sitzt?
Welches bequiet Modell ist es genau? Neu oder schon älter?
Hast du die Karte an einer, oder zwei 12V Schienen hängen?
Ist dein System übertaktet? Setz mal im BIOS die optimized default settings und schau ob sich was verändert.
Chipsatztreiber und Adrenalin auf dem neusten Stand? Adrebalin nach Chipsatzaktualisierung nochmal drüber gebügelt?
Hast du irgendwelche MSI Software installiert die beim board dabei war? Falls ja, weg damit. Also das Dragon Center beispielsweise macht sehr viel Ärger.


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2020)

Ich muss meine Navi auch aus dem HTPC nehmen, mich plagen jetzt schon länger Soundaussetzer die ich nicht behoben bekomme. Ich hoffe das ich das Problem mit der V56 dann wieder gefixt bekomme.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2020)

Hast du mal geschaut ob die Soundaussetzer auch analog auftreten? Also Sound nicht über dp, sondern Klinke übertragen und schauen ob sich was ändert. 
Wenn du beispielsweise einen Monitor mit 10 Bit Farbtiefe und dazu noch hohe Auflösungen nutzt, bist du eventuell schon im Bandbreitenlimit, nur mit den Bilddaten.


----------



## CoLuxe (26. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut ob die Soundaussetzer auch analog auftreten? Also Sound nicht über dp, sondern Klinke übertragen und schauen ob sich was ändert.
> Wenn du beispielsweise einen Monitor mit 10 Bit Farbtiefe und dazu noch hohe Auflösungen nutzt, bist du eventuell schon im Bandbreitenlimit, nur mit den Bilddaten.



Ich hab das Soundproblem auch, jedoch sowohl mit der internen Soundkarte als auch mit externem DAC + KHV.
Daher bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass das entweder am Treiber bzw. sogar am Windows 2004 Update liegt.
Bei mir zumindest treten diese komplett zufällig auf und sind nach einem Neustart wieder weg.

Wie ist das bei dir @Gurdi?
Welche Treiberversion und welche von Windows nutzt du?


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2020)

Also wenn das analog auch auftritt sollte das schwerlich am GPU-treiber liegen. Sind eure soundtreiber wirklich aktuell?
Ansonsten könnte ich mir nur Chipsatz und Energiesparplan vorstellen. 
Bei duvar könnte es auch am manuellen undervolten seiner Systeme liegen.


----------



## CoLuxe (26. Juli 2020)

Deswegen tippe ich auf das Windows Update, gerade eben weil es sich mit nem Neustart temporär beheben lässt.
Nur ist mein Problem, dass das mit meiner 5700 XT etwa im gleichen Zeitraum kam. Jedenfalls hab ich seitdem diese Probleme


----------



## Gurdi (26. Juli 2020)

Soundprobleme treten tatsächlich mit dem Windowsupdate auf, das ist aber ein anderes Problem. Bei mir hat er immer ganz kurze Aussetzer wie wenn der Handshake nicht stimmt, ich hab aber schon alles mittlerweile probiert, zig unterschiedliche Kabel, unterschiedliche Bittiefe bei Sound wie auch Bild usw.

Mit fehlt sowieso die Fluid Motion funktion der Vegakarte, deswegen fliegt das Teil jetzt aus dem HTPC.


----------



## MSI-Fan (26. Juli 2020)

Es liegt niemals an einem Windows Update sondern immer am Hersteller der Hardware. Diese bekommen ganz klar rechtzeitig von MS die finalen Versionen zu testen und es liegt am Hersteller sorge zu tragen mit der Version X einen fertigen Treiber zu erstellen. 

Das ist eine ganz einfache Vorgehensweise alla Service Katalog und scheitert nur am schlampigen Testen. Es gibt in jeder großen Firma eigene Tester die den ganzen lieben Tag nichts anderes machen müssen Version XYZ zu testen und die Liste abarbeiten. Also ist es ein Treiberproblem/Softwareproblem. Ist ja nicht so das Windows von Tag 0 einfach mal das Update verteilt!


----------



## CoLuxe (26. Juli 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so das Windows von Tag 0 einfach mal das Update verteilt!



Äh, scheinbar ja doch.
Zumindest wurden einige vergangene Updates aufgrund von gravierenden Bugs (z.b Dateien die ohne Grund verschwunden sind) zurückgezogen.

Zudem führt Windows immer eine Liste mit aktuellen Bugs, weshalb die Updates auch nicht immer auf allen Systemen gleichzeitig zur Verfügung stehen.

Für die alten (XP, 7, etc.) und Business-Versionen (Pro & Enterprise) mag das vllt. noch gelten. Der normale Windows 10 Home Nutzer ist mittlerweile zum Beta Tester mutiert.


----------



## MSI-Fan (26. Juli 2020)

Ohne Grund sind sie nicht verschwunden! Das ist aber auch ein komplett anderes Thema. Hier ging es damals um ein internes Problem, welches sich selbst im System befand. Aber hier geht es um einen Treiber. Es wird den Herstellern eine Liste aller geänderten Features mitgeteilt und wenn man diese Liste bei den eigenen Testern nicht gebacken bekommt dann liegt es nicht immer am bösen MS. 

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen ich bin kein MS Fan aber auch die Hersteller haben Ihre Aufgaben zu machen. Und Home oder Prof oder Enterprise unterscheiden sich nicht im verschmolzenen sondern haben strikt getrennte Bereiche die gar nicht bei einem Update irgendwie in Berührung kommen. Das Kernprinzip ist eine komplette Software nur mit unterschiedlichen Features und Funktionen. Das AMD dies nicht auf die Lampe bekommt die weitverbreitete Version Home ist aber nicht MS Problem.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Juli 2020)

Hier im Forum, genau wie im CB gibt's auch ein paar solcher threads von Nvidia Karten. Turing wie Pascal. Also kann das Problem nicht bei AMD allein liegen. Merkwürdig ist halt, wenn beide Hersteller Die gleichen Problemchen bekommen. Genau dann sieht es nach MS aus.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Juli 2020)

Navi21 unterstützt wohl HBM mit 2048 Bit

würde ja zu 16GB passen xD


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juli 2020)

Könnte auch ne Pro Karte sein, oder?


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Könnte auch ne Pro Karte sein, oder?



Jo klar^^

aber kann HBM2 wirklich so viel teurer sein, dass es Sinn macht:

- einen Haufen Chipfläche für ein zusätzliches 512Bit GDDR6 Interface zu verbraten

- wesentlich komplexere PCBs designt werden müssen

-die TBP der Karten wesentlich höher ausfallen

wenn nebenbei für die Pro Karten sowieso das Chip+HBM Packaging betrieben wird


die Preise würden mich echt mal interessieren


----------



## Gurdi (27. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hier im Forum, genau wie im CB gibt's auch ein paar solcher threads von Nvidia Karten. Turing wie Pascal. Also kann das Problem nicht bei AMD allein liegen. Merkwürdig ist halt, wenn beide Hersteller Die gleichen Problemchen bekommen. Genau dann sieht es nach MS aus.



Ich sehs ja die Woche wenn ich die Karte tausche, allein bin ich nicht mit dem Problem. Ich berichte.


----------



## Cleriker (27. Juli 2020)

Mach das. Würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## LordEliteX (29. Juli 2020)

Hat noch wer das Problem das Watch Dogs 2 mega die Ruckler hat trotz hohen fps? 
Wollte das ganze mal aufnehmen aber da sieht man die Ruckler nicht


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (29. Juli 2020)

Hatte ich mit einer 980ti in fhd auch. Weiß aber nicht woran es lag. Habe es wieder deinstalliert weil das game kacke ist....


----------



## LordEliteX (29. Juli 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Hatte ich mit einer 980ti in fhd auch. Weiß aber nicht woran es lag. Habe es wieder deinstalliert weil das game kacke ist....



das gleiche habe ich mit Warzone eben gemacht


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juli 2020)

Big Navi wird vermutlich doch nicht so big, auch kein HBM für die Consumer Karten: &#8220;Big Navi&#8221; not so Big? &#8211; Coreteks


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (30. Juli 2020)

Möglich was der da schreibt. Der hype um big navi war wiedermal zu groß. Wie immer.  Wenn die kommende big Navi xt etwas flotter als eine 2080ti ist, dann haben sie zur 5700xt etwa 50% oben drauf gepackt. Ist doch klasse. Ausgehend das sie sich mit der 3080 battled dann sinken die Preise. Super... kann uns doch nur recht sein.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juli 2020)

Hype? Wenn wir ehrlich sind schreiben doch selbst hier im Forum nur die immer gleichen 15-20 User über ihre Erwartungen. Also mich persönlich hat da nichts gepackt. Es ist ja auch schlicht noch überhaupt nichts verlässliches bekannt.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Juli 2020)

Wenn nicht mal die RTX 3080 geschlagen wird, hätte AMD in meinem Augen mal wieder verkackt. Ich kann mir das zwar nur schwer vorstellen, dass man mit 72 CUs, mehr IPC, 50% mehr Effizienz und mehr Bandbreite nur auf 2080 Ti Niveau kommt, aber dann hieße das ja, dass das Auslasten/Skalieren von Shadern alles andere als trivial ist.


----------



## Einbecker41 (30. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Hype? Wenn wir ehrlich sind schreiben doch selbst hier im Forum nur die immer gleichen 15-20 User über ihre Erwartungen. Also mich persönlich hat da nichts gepackt. Es ist ja auch schlicht noch überhaupt nichts verlässliches bekannt.



Der Hype wird von dem Leuten im Forum verursacht. Wie man sieht werden immer irgendwelche fragwürdige Quellen gepostet. Wie kommen die Leute auf HBM in Consumer Karten? Obwohl jeder weiss das Gddr6 gesetzt ist. Abwarten, man kann auch seine Zeit sinnvoller gestalten als sich sein Hypetrain zusammenzubasteln. Entweder Big Navi wird gut oder schlecht Punkt!


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (30. Juli 2020)

Ist doch ganz egal ob AMD oder nvidia den "längsten" haben. Eines ist aber mit Sicherheit gewiss. P/L Technisch wird AMD wieder was gutes im Portfolio haben.


----------



## Einbecker41 (30. Juli 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz egal ob AMD oder nvidia den "längsten" haben. Eines ist aber mit Sicherheit gewiss. P/L Technisch wird AMD wieder was gutes im Portfolio haben.



Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## LordEliteX (31. Juli 2020)

Für die Leute die auch das Problem haben das die Karte im Idle nicht runter taktet.
Hatte in einem anderen Thread mal was gepostet was bei mir endlich funktioniert.



LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal ein und habe mal mit dem Programm "CRU" eine Custom Resolution erstellt.
> Dank HisN konnte ich das Problem fixen. Ich hatte mal nach Pixel Clock gegooglet und bin auf folgendes gestoßen.
> I solved my max memory clocks at 144Hz problem. Down the rabbit hole. : Amd
> Hier mal eine kleine Anleitung:
> ...


----------



## Cleriker (31. Juli 2020)

Eine custom Resolution hättest du auch einfach im Adrenalin selbst erstellen können.


----------



## LordEliteX (31. Juli 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Eine custom Resolution hättest du auch einfach im Adrenalin selbst erstellen können.



Ja das stimmt aber da auch andere Werte geändert werden müssen die man in Adrenalin nicht ändern kann, bringt es leider nichts. 
Kann man gut im verlinkten Reddit Post entnehmen


----------



## gaussmath (31. Juli 2020)

Big Navi ziemlich sicher mit 80 CUs.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Big Navi ziemlich sicher mit 80 CUs.



meinst das von _rogame/Komachi? ^^

AMD Sienna Cichlid (Navi 21 "Big Navi") to feature up to 80 Compute Units? - VideoCardz.com


aber nur 64 ROPs

klingt wieder nach 2048 Bit HBM2


----------



## gaussmath (31. Juli 2020)

Jo, klingt nach HBM. AMD hat Infos ziemlich geschickt zurückgehalten oder sogar aktiv Fehlinformation gestreut. Jedenfalls sieht das nach einem Monster aus.


----------



## gaussmath (31. Juli 2020)

Und man muss auch dazu sagen, dass coreteks dieses Jahr auf ganzer Linie verkackt hat...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Juli 2020)

nich nur dieses ...


----------



## RawMangoJuli (31. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Und man muss auch dazu sagen, dass coreteks dieses Jahr auf ganzer Linie verkackt hat...



aber das würde jezz wieder zu Coreteks  Aussage passen xD

https://twitter.com/_rogame/status/1289281758618419200

es sei denn die nutzen auch GDDR6X

aber dann hätte Igor doch scherlich was zu besseren PCBs bei AMD gehört ...


----------



## EyRaptor (1. August 2020)

Also wenn möglich würde ich die Karte am liebsten mit HBM bestellen


----------



## Da_Obst (1. August 2020)

Joa, bei der dicken Navi würd ich auch gern sehen, dass AMD ordentlich ranklotzt. 5120SUs, ein mächtiges Frontend, 16GB HBM2e, Dual-BIOS, 16-20 Phasen Powerstage, 3x8Pin und die Ref. mit einer 240/360mm AIO oder einem WaKü-Block ausstatten. Dann darf das Halo-Produkt mit einem Halo-Preis daherkommen.


----------



## Cleriker (1. August 2020)

Also das mit dem Radi wäre für mich nur in Ordnung mit Schraubanschlüssen um sie in einen customloop einzubinden. Der Rest geht aber klar.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (1. August 2020)

Ihr phantasiert schon wieder alle...


----------



## hellm (1. August 2020)

Mit diesem Tool könnt ihr allerlei Controller direkt ansprechen:

GitHub - OhGodAPet/wolfamdvolt

..den IR35217 kann man halt nur auslesen, bis jetzt.


----------



## Gurdi (1. August 2020)

Mir alles noch zuviel Gemunkel derzeit. HBM wäre für mich klar zu bevorzugen, ich hab keine Lust auf GDDR6 wieder.
Das tauschen meiner Karte im HTPC hat übrigens das Soundproblem gefixt, keine Ahnung was AMD da verbockt. Das ist eigentlich eine völlig simple Funktion.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (2. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Mir alles noch zuviel Gemunkel derzeit. HBM wäre für mich klar zu bevorzugen, ich hab keine Lust auf GDDR6 wieder.
> Das tauschen meiner Karte im HTPC hat übrigens das Soundproblem gefixt, keine Ahnung was AMD da verbockt. Das ist eigentlich eine völlig simple Funktion.



am Ende hat der Chip doch 2 verschiedene Speicherinterface (oder es gibt 2 Chips)

das absolute Highend kommt dann mit 16GB HBM2e (2048 Bit) und darunter dann mit 12GB GDDR6 (384 Bit)

wäre für mich auch der einzige sinnvolle Grund warum Nvidia mit einer 24GB non Titan Karte kommt


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das tauschen meiner Karte im HTPC hat übrigens das Soundproblem gefixt, keine Ahnung was AMD da verbockt. Das ist eigentlich eine völlig simple Funktion.



Treiber ist gleich geblieben? Du hast nur die eine Karte herausgezogen und die andere herein gesteckt? Sonst nichts gemacht?
Das kann dann ja nur schwer am Treiber liegen. Außer natürlich du hattest an den settings der Navi gespielt. Aber dann wäre es ja Quatsch gewesen sich zu beschweren. Die Aussetzer kamen @stock?

Das würde ja nach Hardwareproblem klingen.


----------



## Gurdi (2. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Treiber ist gleich geblieben? Du hast nur die eine Karte herausgezogen und die andere herein gesteckt? Sonst nichts gemacht?
> Das kann dann ja nur schwer am Treiber liegen. Außer natürlich du hattest an den settings der Navi gespielt. Aber dann wäre es ja Quatsch gewesen sich zu beschweren. Die Aussetzer kamen @stock?
> 
> Das würde ja nach Hardwareproblem klingen.



Ja Karte einfach eins zu eins getauscht, Treiber nicht aktualisiert. Ich hab ein random Bios, aber die Probleme mit dem Sound hab ich seit eh und je mit der Karte.


----------



## openSUSE (4. August 2020)

Neuer Treiber:



			
				https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-8-1 schrieb:
			
		

> Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.8.1 Highlights
> *Support For*
> 
> Hyper Scape&#8482;
> ...


----------



## Da_Obst (5. August 2020)

Ich hab den jetzt auf der Platte. 
Freesync scheint wieder ordentlich zu funktionieren, zumindest ist mir bis jetzt nichts komisches aufgefallen.
Hab vorhin ein bisserl BL3 gezockt, das läuft.


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2020)

Ahh in den neuen Patchnotes ist es drin mit dem Audio.


> Audio may experience instability when connected through an Audio Video Receiver via HDMI® on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products


----------



## Einbecker41 (9. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ahh in den neuen Patchnotes ist es drin mit dem Audio.



Der neue Treiber läuft bei mir auch ohne Probleme, wie immer bei mir.


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2020)

Einbecker41 schrieb:


> Der neue Treiber läuft bei mir auch ohne Probleme, wie immer bei mir.



Ich hab halb diesen HDMI Sound Bug in Verbindung mit dem AV Receiver, das ist aber vom Grundsatz die Hauptaufgabe im HTPC von daher ist die da raus geflogen. Mir fehlt das Verständnis warum AMD mit solchen Kinkerlitzchen  Probleme hat.....
Fluid Motion hat man auch sterben lassen, weil man  zu blöd war das Feature bekannt zu machen.


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2020)

Das war doch eine GCN Technologie, oder nicht? 
Wenn deine Vega verbaut ist und du auf das Adrenalinlogo in der taskleiste einen Rechtsklick aufführst, dann kannst du doch Videomodi auswählen. Ist das nicht Teil von Fluid Motion?


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das war doch eine GCN Technologie, oder nicht?
> Wenn deine Vega verbaut ist und du auf das Adrenalinlogo in der taskleiste einen Rechtsklick aufführst, dann kannst du doch Videomodi auswählen. Ist das nicht Teil von Fluid Motion?



Geht nur mir GCN, RDNA kann es nicht mehr, hab schon alles versucht. Selbst RegHacks gingen nicht.


----------



## Cleriker (9. August 2020)

Das ist wirklich schade. Daran sieht man aber gut, dass vielen Usern die Qualität von Inhalten gar nicht so wichtig ist. 
Hauptsache simpel, bloß nie in den Treiber schauen und was weiß ich. Echt traurig.


----------



## Gurdi (9. August 2020)

Ja ist wirklich bedauerlich, das war ein super Feature um eine glatte Bildwiederholrate bei der BluRay Wiedergabe zu gewährleisten. Eine solche Technik verkauft man einem an anderer Stelle für mehrere hundert bis tausend €


----------



## Sysnet (12. August 2020)

Ich habe mal NTs durchgetauscht. Mit manchen Geräten habe ich immer noch permanent Blackscreen-Probleme. Symptome sind zwar generell seltener aber immer noch vorhanden. Auch die Aufsplittung der Leitungen scheint zu helfen - wenn möglich.

Beispiel: habe hier ein älteres Cougar S700. Wenn ich die Karte an ein Panel anschließe gibt es Blackscreens. Teile ich die Stromanschlüsse auf, läuft die Karte sauber durch.

Mit den Seasonic X-Modellen ist alles problemfrei. Mit einem M12II EVO, ebenfalls von Seasonic - nur Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (13. August 2020)

Das Navi als auch Turing wählerisch sind was PSUs angeht, ist aber auch kein Geheimnis mehr.


----------



## Sysnet (15. August 2020)

xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Das Navi als auch Turing wählerisch sind was PSUs angeht, ist aber auch kein Geheimnis mehr.



Da hast Du selbstverständlich Recht. Aber ich dachte, dass eine Erwähnung eventuell noch anderen helfen kann. Wenn man bspw. ein M12II EVO mit 520Watt (oder weniger) besitzt, sollte man eventuell zu einer anderen Grafikkarte greifen oder das NT tauschen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. August 2020)

Moin Leute,

Freundin möchte die alte 970 nicht mehr da sie doch hier und da den Geist aufgibt was Leistung betrifft. Ich bin eher Nvidia geneigt aber das liegt nur daran das ich das &#8222;beste&#8220; will. Würden gerne für ihren Pc eine XT kaufen. Wichtig ist nur das die Karte 60FPS in 1440p liefert. OC und andere Features sind völlig egal. 1440/60 mit Regler bedienen sollte doch locker drin sein oder? Ihr reicht PlayStation Grafik aber die 60 müssen stehen. Max wären 400€ für sie. 

Sind die Treiberprobleme noch aktuell oder eher nur Hirngespinst? 

Danke euch.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. August 2020)

Das einzige Treiberproblem das ich zurzeit manchmal habe, 
ist ein in der Hälfte geteilter Bildschirm wenn mein 144hz 1440p Monitor auch mit 144hz läuft 
Bei 120hz ist das Problem allerdings weg. Ansonsten ist mir in letzter Zeit nichts aufgefallen.

Aber das muss nicht so viel heissen. 
Hatte die Navi seit Sebtember 2019 und nur mit den 2020er Treibern (Jan. bis April) ernsthaft Probleme gehabt.


----------



## defender2409 (15. August 2020)

Alle Top Modelle der hersteller sind gut  ich habe selber die XFX Thicc 3 Ultra  gute Karte  von der Red Devil, der Gigabyte Aorus , der Saphirre  Nitro  und der MSI Gaming X hört man nur gutes  leise und  Leistungsstark.


----------



## IphoneBenz (15. August 2020)

Hab mich mal intensiv belesen und soll sich wohl gebessert haben aber dennoch liest man hier und da nichts gutes. Gerade die Bewertungen bei MF schrecken doch schon etwas ab. Hab dann einfach was zugeschossen und wurde eine 2070S Trio. Schade, gerade die 309€ Powercolor wäre ein Preiskracher auch wenn es laut ist. Nur keine Lust auf Probleme. Bin da Vega geschädigt und deswegen alles subjektiv. Danke dennoch aber sie hat dann auch gesagt dann lieber die andere. 

Nachdem ich sagte das ich was beisteure  

Schönen Abend allen.


----------



## defender2409 (15. August 2020)

Ich kann nur  persönlich von meiner XFX  berichten  die nen  guten Kühler  und in meinen Augen elegantes Design  und gute Leistung  leiser als  meine Ex Palit 1080  . Es gibt hier im Forum einige Tests von Forumsmitgliedern  . Wenn du RGB willst ist schon mal XFX nix .  Die günstigen XTs von Powercolor würde ich nicht kaufen wenn  sie out of the Box gut funktionieren soll.  die Red Dragen 5700 ohne XT  hab ich bei nem Bekannten verbaut und die läuft gut  aber die XTs werden halt wärmer und brauchen nen  besseren Kühler.


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. August 2020)

Bei der PowerColor RedDragon XT laufen die Lüfter halt zwischen ~1500-1800U/min und bei der non XT zwischen ~1200-1500U/min, die Temps sehen da dann identisch aus, die gefühlte Lautstärke ist dann eine andere.
(hatte mal auf meiner 5700er mit dem MPT die Bios-Settings der XT draufgehauen)

Für WQHD@60Hz mit "PS4 Grafik" hätte es auch eine RX 5600XT für ~250€ getan


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. August 2020)

Bei neueren Spielen wird die Red Dragon 5700Xt leider schon Recht laut. Trotz gesenkter Spannung. Muss mal gucken ob die auch 1,05 Volt mitmacht.


----------



## Larsson92 (23. August 2020)

Hat jemamd von euch seine/ihre 5700 XT schon mal auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut?


----------



## Da_Obst (23. August 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Hat jemamd von euch seine/ihre 5700 XT schon mal auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut?



Meine ist, seit ich sie habe unter Wasser gesetzt. 
Was willst wissen?


----------



## Larsson92 (23. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Meine ist, seit ich sie habe unter Wasser gesetzt.
> Was willst wissen?



Welche Werkzeuge waren nötig?
Was hat der Umbau gekostet?
Was hat es leistungstechnisch gebracht?

Das sind so meine Kernfragen 
Meine Nitro+ SE ist zwar super, aber so richtig gut finde ich das vom Airflow her nicht. 
Also entweder Riser Kabel und die Luft wird nach oben rausgepustet, oder aber Wasser.


----------



## Da_Obst (24. August 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Welche Werkzeuge waren nötig?



Für den Umbau der GraKa von Luft auf Wasser braucht man eigentlich nur einen passenden Inbus-Schlüssel bzw. einen passenden Kreuzschlitz-Schraubendreher. 
Manchmal legen die Hersteller das notwendige Werkzeug auch bei. Einen Inbus- und Kreuzschlitz-Satz sollte man aber schon daheim haben. 



> Was hat der Umbau gekostet?



Das kommt hauptsächlich auf den Block an.
Ich hab mir den Heatkiller IV in der Nickel/Acetal-Variante gekauft, dazu dann noch eine passende Backplate und die Single-Slotblende. 
Damit bin ich auf ca. 170€ gekommen (130+35+7). 

Für deine Karte gibt es diesen hier: Alphacool Eisblock GPX water cooler fuer die AMD Radeon 5700 XT Sapphire | Eisblock GPX | Grafikkarten Wasserkuehler | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company
Ich glaube, dass Bykski auch einen für die Nitro+ im Angebot hat. 
Abseits von den Referenzkarten ist es manchmal leider recht schwierig einen Block zu finden, bzw. ist die Auswahl recht schmal. 

Wenn du noch keine Wasserkühlung hast und dementsprechend zusätzlich den ganzen Rest (Radis, Lüffis, Fittinge, Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter, Steuerung, Sensoren, etc.) benötigst 
kommt halt noch ein großer Batzen drauf. Je nach Umfang können das etliche Hundert bis Tausend Euro sein. Nach oben hin gibt es da eigentlich keine Grenze, da kann man ohne Ende Geld reinpumpen. ^^



> Was hat es leistungstechnisch gebracht?



Meine Karte läuft mit 2100MHz@1200mV und wird bei, aktuell ~33°C Wassertemperatur etwa 45/65°C warm. 
Allerdings hab ich auch auf Flüssigmetall gesetzt. Mit normaler Wärmeleitpaste kommen etwa 5°C mehr bei Average und Hotspot rum. 



> Das sind so meine Kernfragen
> Meine Nitro+ SE ist zwar super, aber so richtig gut finde ich das vom Airflow her nicht.
> Also entweder Riser Kabel und die Luft wird nach oben rausgepustet, oder aber Wasser.



Wenn bei deiner Karte schon "leichte" Maßnahmen ausreichen würden um dich zufrieden zu stellen, dann könntest du dir auch überlegen einen Nachrüstkühler wie einen Raijintek Morpheus II / Morpheus 8057 auf die Karte zu schrauben. 
Das ist ein brachiales Teil, ich hatte den früher immer auf meinen Karten drauf bevor ich auf Wasser umgestiegen bin. Damit bekommst du die Dinger nahezu lautlos und bist viel günstiger unterwegs. 
Eine ausreichend dimensionierte WaKü ist schon eine tolle Sache, allerdings sehr kostspielig und mit einem viel höheren Aufwand verbunden als ein rein luftgekühltes System.


----------



## Larsson92 (24. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Für den Umbau der GraKa von Luft auf Wasser braucht man eigentlich nur einen passenden Inbus-Schlüssel bzw. einen passenden Kreuzschlitz-Schraubendreher.
> Manchmal legen die Hersteller das notwendige Werkzeug auch bei. Einen Inbus- und Kreuzschlitz-Satz sollte man aber schon daheim haben.
> 
> Das kommt hauptsächlich auf den Block an.
> ...



Das Werkzeug habe ich alles da, das ist ja aber auch nur der kleinste Teil der Arbeit 

Der Preis ist auch das einzige Argument welches mich davon abhält sofort  umzurüsten. Ich habe Spaß an der Bastelei und Zusammenstellung, aber  eine komplette erweiterbare Wasserkühlung ist für meine CPU zum Beispiel  Overkill. Dennoch hätte ich meine GPU gerne wassergekühlt. Ein Dilemma  sag ich dir 

2100MHz schafft meine nicht konstant, im Boost kommt sie ganz kurz mal an  2100MHz und relativ oft ist sie bei 2060MHz. Dabei ist sie natürlich  deutlich wärmer. Meinst du es macht Sinn erstmal mit Flüssigmetall  anzufangen? Ich habe meine alte CPU geköpft und mit Thermal Grizzly  Conductonaut ausgestattet. Welche Risiken hat man da bei einer GPU?

Rein vom Kühler her habe ich ja schon das beste Modell für Luftkühlung, wenn ich da etwas umbauen würde, dann entweder auf Wasser und/oder eben FLüssigmetall. Aber danke für den Hinweis.
Ggf. reicht mir erstmal doch Flüssigmetall und Riser Kabel, damit die Luft anständig nach oben rausgepustet wird. In der normalen GPU Position wird die Luft ziemlich direkt gegen die Seitenwand geblasen, das finde ich unglücklich.


----------



## Da_Obst (24. August 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug habe ich alles da, das ist ja aber auch nur der kleinste Teil der Arbeit



Da ist was dran, für den Um- und Aufbau einer WaKü würd ich mir schon einen Nachmittag freihalten. 



> Der Preis ist auch das einzige Argument welches mich davon abhält sofort  umzurüsten. Ich habe Spaß an der Bastelei und Zusammenstellung, aber  eine komplette erweiterbare Wasserkühlung ist für meine CPU zum Beispiel  Overkill. Dennoch hätte ich meine GPU gerne wassergekühlt. Ein Dilemma  sag ich dir



Meines Erachtens ist eine WaKü hauptsächlich deswegen interessant weil du damit dein System sehr leise bekommen kannst. Der Vorteil zur LuKü ist in erster Linie, dass du die Fläche, über welche die Verlustleistung an die Umgebung abgegeben wird quasi beliebig groß machen kannst und damit die Geräusch-Emission der Lüffis auf ein absolutes Minimum bekommst. 
Wenn es nur darum geht die Temperaturen in den Griff zu bekommen kann man mit potenten LuKü ähnliche Resultate erzielen. 

Deswgen denke ich, dass man bei der Anschaffung einer WaKü schon ein gewisses Mindestmaß anvisieren sollte. Um einen Rechner mit CPU und GPU im Kreislauf sehr leise zu bekommen reichen 2x360mm einfach nicht aus. Und kaum ein modernes Midi-Tower Gehäuse bietet ordentlich Platz um mehr unterzubringen. 
Daher würde ich zumindest auf einen MoRa360 setzen, mit diesem hat man zwar ein höheres Investment als wenn man sich einzelne 120mm Radis zusammenstöpselt, muss sich aber nie wieder Gedanken darum machen ob die Kühlfläche ausreichend ist. Bei einem MoRa kannst einer grantig übertakteten Turing-Ti freien Lauf lassen und hast selbst im Hochsommer keine großartigen Probleme mit der Wassertemperatur. Das ist dann eine grundsolide Ausgangsbasis für alles, was eventuell mal nachkommt. Wenn man mal mit einer Wasserkühlung anfängt, dann macht man da nämlich immer weiter. Gerade wenn man Spaß am basteln hat. 

Ansonsten kann man es am Anfang ja auch recht günstig halten, einen Ryzen unter Wasser zu setzen wird dir nichts bringen, abseits davon den (eventuell) lauten Lüffi am Kühler loszuwerden. 
Man kann sich auch einen Universal-Block für GPUs kaufen welcher dann auf den kommenden Karten weiterverwendet werden kann. Wobei das halt wieder etwas aufwändiger ist als einfach einen Fullcover drauf zu packen. 
Und wenn man sich sämtliche Komponenten gebraucht kauft kann man auch mit 'nem schmalen Taler einsteigen. Fittinge einzeln zusammen zu stückeln ist halt etwas mühsam, im Marktplatz bekommt man die des öfteren aber für 1€/Stück. 



> 2100MHz schafft meine nicht konstant, im Boost kommt sie ganz kurz mal an  2100MHz und relativ oft ist sie bei 2060MHz. Dabei ist sie natürlich  deutlich wärmer. Meinst du es macht Sinn erstmal mit Flüssigmetall  anzufangen? Ich habe meine alte CPU geköpft und mit Thermal Grizzly  Conductonaut ausgestattet. Welche Risiken hat man da bei einer GPU?



Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich immer noch recht argwöhnisch bin was Flüssigmetall anbelangt. Seit ich meine Karte damit ausgestattet habe nehme ich die alle paar Tage auseinander und gucke ob eh alles passt. ^^
Wobei es bei mir halt etwas heikler ist da meine GraKa vertikal im Gehäuse hängt. Sollte ein Teil vom LM abtrünnig werden weil ich zuviel aufgetragen habe, dann würde mir das Zeug über's ganze PCB laufen. 

Bei einer horizontal montierten GPU hätte ich weniger Bedenken, da sollte es reichen den Bereich um den Die abzukleben oder mit Lack zu isolieren. 
Wenn man schön vorsichtig und behutsam vorgeht, dann haut das auch hin. 
Man sollte halt auch im Hinterkopf behalten, dass sich das Flüssigmetall mit der Zeit in's Kupfer setzt und dabei auch durch eine Nickelschicht durchgeht. Die Kontaktfläche am Kühler hat dann einen optischen Mangel, die Funktion wird aber nicht beeinträchtigt. 



> Rein vom Kühler her habe ich ja schon das beste Modell für Luftkühlung, wenn ich da etwas umbauen würde, dann entweder auf Wasser und/oder eben FLüssigmetall. Aber danke für den Hinweis.
> Ggf. reicht mir erstmal doch Flüssigmetall und Riser Kabel, damit die Luft anständig nach oben rausgepustet wird. In der normalen GPU Position wird die Luft ziemlich direkt gegen die Seitenwand geblasen, das finde ich unglücklich.



Welches Gehäuse hast du derzeit? Üblicherweise sind die Custom-Karten ja mit Top-Down Kühlern ausgestattet. Da saugen die Lüffis an und blasen durch den Kühler auf's PCB, ist das bei deiner Karte nicht so?


----------



## Skajaquada (24. August 2020)

Ich habe derzeit drei 5700 XT unter Wasser laufen, zwei MSI Mech OC und eine Nitro+.
Alle mit dem Alphacool  Eisblock GPX umgerüstet, war vom Umbau her sehr einfach. Bei der Nitro+ habe ich bisher auch noch die originale Backplate drauf gelassen, ist ja auch aus Metall und sieht gut aus.
Leider lässt sich das LED Element in der Backplate nicht ohne den original Lüfter aktivieren, vielleicht mit etwas Bastelei, war mir dann erstmal nicht so wichtig.

Die Mech OC laufen im SLI Verbund mit +15°C (bzw. +27°C Junction) zur Wassertemperatur bei 2100 Mhz.
Bei der Nitro+ habe ich 50°C GPU und 62°C Junction, mag am kleineren Kreislauf oder der originalen Backplate liegen. Die Alphacool Backplate hat bei den Mech OC 5°C Temperaturunterschied bewirkt.
Der Grafikspeicher liegt immer unter 50°C, was schon ein bedeutender Unterschied zum Luftkühler ist.


Finanziell ist der Umbau auf eine Wakü natürlich überhaupt nicht rentabel, das ist eigentlich nur ein weiteres Hobby 

Die Kosten des SLI Systems beliefen sich auf knappe 700€, mit nur einer GPU landest du wahrscheinlich bei 500€ für den kompletten Umbau.


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. August 2020)

Hmm, SLI bei AMD Karten  CF ist doch gar kürzer


----------



## Larsson92 (24. August 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Da ist was dran, für den Um- und Aufbau einer WaKü würd ich mir schon einen Nachmittag freihalten.
> 
> Meines Erachtens ist eine WaKü hauptsächlich deswegen interessant weil du damit dein System sehr leise bekommen kannst. Der Vorteil zur LuKü ist in erster Linie, dass du die Fläche, über welche die Verlustleistung an die Umgebung abgegeben wird quasi beliebig groß machen kannst und damit die Geräusch-Emission der Lüffis auf ein absolutes Minimum bekommst.
> Wenn es nur darum geht die Temperaturen in den Griff zu bekommen kann man mit potenten LuKü ähnliche Resultate erzielen.
> ...



Ein leises System welches gleichzeitig viel Leistung bringt. Der Einsatz dafür ist natürlich Geld.
Vom MoRa habe ich hier auch schon viel gehört (eher wenig gehört haha). Für so ein Projekt habe ich aber noch zu wenig Erfahrung mit WK. Das Ding will ich mir vorher nicht ans Bein binden, vor allem nicht mit dem kleinen 3700X 
Aber ich verstehe natürlich worauf du hinauswillst. Sky is the limit bei WK.

Ich habe noch nicht wieder unter meinen 6600k geschaut wie es da mit dem LM aussieht, habe ich aber auch nicht mehr vor 
Aber du hast Recht, die Gefahr spielt da natürlich immer mit, aber die Vorteile von LM zu Wärmeleitpaste sind auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen...schwierig.

Ich habe das be quiet! Dark Base 900 rev. 2 Gehäuse und die Sapphire Nitro+ 5700 XT Special Edition. Ich denke, dass der gleiche Kühlköper verbaut ist wie bei deiner Karte.
Bei horizontalem Einbau: Luft wird von unten angesaugt und seitlich aus dem Kühler rausgeblasen.
Ich denke eben, dass dadurch ein Wärmestau vor dem Seitenteil entsteht und teilweise die warme Luft auch wieder nach unten gedrückt wird und von den Lüftern wieder angesaugt wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BEHOLD MY PAINT SKILLS 
Sehe gerade, der blaue und rote Pfeil be der CPU sind vertauscht...
Die kleinen roten Pfeile sollen das verdeutlichen, Luft wird seitlich rausgepustet, "prallt" an dem Seitenteil ab und steigt nach oben und wird nach unten gedrückt.

Wenn die GPU zumindest schon einmal vertikal montiert ist, dann sollte die Luft ja nur noch oben rausgepustet werden.


----------



## Blechdesigner (24. August 2020)

Wenn die Front-Lüfter genug Luft bewegen, dann wird da nichts warmes nach unten gedrückt und wieder angesaugt.
Knapp zwischen halber VGA, CPU-Kühler und dem Hecklüfter dürfte sich die Warme Luft tummeln.
Bei einem Glasfenster kann man das auch schön erspühren und dann sehen wo.

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da_Obst (24. August 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Ein leises System welches gleichzeitig viel Leistung bringt. Der Einsatz dafür ist natürlich Geld.
> Vom MoRa habe ich hier auch schon viel gehört (eher wenig gehört haha). Für so ein Projekt habe ich aber noch zu wenig Erfahrung mit WK. Das Ding will ich mir vorher nicht ans Bein binden, vor allem nicht mit dem kleinen 3700X
> Aber ich verstehe natürlich worauf du hinauswillst. Sky is the limit bei WK.
> 
> ...



Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen. 
Wenn du es für absehbar hältst, dass es nicht bei einer einfachen Kühllösung für die GraKa bleiben würde, dann tät es schon Sinn machen bei ein paar Dingen direkt auf was "ordentliches" zu gehen. 
Sonst kann es passieren, dass du im Endeffekt mehr Geld ausgibst als eigentlich notwendig wäre weil du anfängst bereits gekauftes zu ersetzen. 
Will dir aber natürlich nichts einreden, ist nur meine Sicht der Dinge. 

Mal klein Anfangen kann natürlich nicht schaden, wobei sich vermutlich recht schnell herausstellen wird, dass an einer WaKü auch nichts sonderlich komplexes dran ist. 
Wenn man sich Zeit lässt und ordentlich arbeitet ist man auf der sicheren Seite, damit bekommt man auch größere Vorhaben gut hin. 
Mein TJ11-Mod hat auch meine erste eigene WaKü beheimatet.  

Du kannst ja für den Anfang mal bei normaler WLP bleiben und auf LM wechseln wenn sich mal der Drang nach etwas bessern Temps rührt. 
Mein Beweggrund zu LM hin war ursprünglich, dass ich mit normaler WLP nicht auf anständige Temperaturen gekommen bin. 
Wobei sich im Endeffekt herausgestellt hat, dass ich den Kühler bei meiner Karte mit einem Anpressdruck montieren muss der mir immer noch leichte Bauchschmerzen bereitet.

Ah, verstehe. 
Wobei ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass ein Umbau auf "Vertikal" nicht viel Unterschied machen wird, wenn du jetzt schon Schwierigkeiten damit hast die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen.
Im Idealfall hat man so viel Durchsatz im Gehäuse, dass sich nichts staut. Das was reinkommt, geht zwangsläufig auch wieder raus.


----------



## hellm (27. August 2020)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> aber das würde jezz wieder zu Coreteks  Aussage passen xD
> 
> https://twitter.com/_rogame/status/1289281758618419200
> 
> ...



Die PPTable sieht eher nach GDDR aus, kein HBM Zeugs gefunden. Die PPT wird nochmals bisl aufgebohrt, mehr Platz für Overdrive Settings, also Wattman Zeugs, und noch bisl strange stuff:

```
int16_t  pm_setting[32];            //Optimized power mode feature settings
```
..und das sind dann:

```
SMU_11_0_7_PMSETTING_POWER_LIMIT_QUIET
SMU_11_0_7_PMSETTING_POWER_LIMIT_BALANCE
SMU_11_0_7_PMSETTING_POWER_LIMIT_TURBO
SMU_11_0_7_PMSETTING_POWER_LIMIT_RAGE
SMU_11_0_7_PMSETTING_ACOUSTIC_TEMP_QUIET
SMU_11_0_7_PMSETTING_ACOUSTIC_TEMP_BALANCE
SMU_11_0_7_PMSETTING_ACOUSTIC_TEMP_TURBO
SMU_11_0_7_PMSETTING_ACOUSTIC_TEMP_RAGE
```

..ein Rage Mode


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. August 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> ..ein Rage Mode



vllt die von Igor angedrohten 400W xD


zufällig was zur BUS Breite gefunden?

das was Gaussi vor kurzen im GPUz gefunden hat sah nach 512Bit mit 14Gbps aus (896GB/s)


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. August 2020)

512 Bit auf Big Navi


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. August 2020)

FormatC schrieb:


> 512 Bit auf Big Navi



geht ab

dann sollte es ja doch gute Konkurrenz geben

zumindest für die 3080


----------



## Gast1666645802 (27. August 2020)

Naja.... Speicher ist nicht alles 
Habe heute News zu Ampere.


----------



## EyRaptor (27. August 2020)

FormatC schrieb:


> 512 Bit auf Big Navi



Mit einem 512 Bit SI geht aber auch verdammt viel Powerbudget für Speicher und Controller drauf.
Sieht man auch an den 2,5 W pro Chip bei Ampere .

Weist du was der 256 Bit Speichercontroller bei Navi aktuell verbraucht?
Bei den 28nm, 512 Bit SI Hawaii Karten hat der allein ja schon gesoffen wie ein Loch.


----------



## Cleriker (27. August 2020)

Die Karten heutzutage sind doch lang genug, da passen noch etliche 8pin Anschlüsse drauf.


----------



## Gurdi (27. August 2020)

Überlege aktuell ob ich mir nicht noch meinen Morpheus mal auf die 5700er schnalle und die mal so richtig pimpe. Müsste ich aber wieder nen kühler demolieren


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (28. August 2020)

Moin Mädelz

Habt ihr auch das Problem das man auf einmal keine GPUspeicherbelegung über den Popoburner  mehr anzeigen lassen kann? Der ist nnichtmal mehr im AB in den Overlayeinstellungen vorhanden Das Overlay im Treiber zeigt es aber noch an Komisch ist auch das ich den AB gar nicht aktualisiert habe...HHHMMM


----------



## gaussmath (28. August 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Komisch ist auch das ich den AB gar nicht aktualisiert habe...HHHMMM



Das liegt ja auch sehr wahrscheinlich am Treiber. Die neue Beta von CapFrameX kann jetzt mit der Speicherauslastung von AMD Karten umgehen: Index of /release__1.5.4/27.08.2020


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Hab den Morpheus nun mit viel Aufwand auf die Navi geschnallt, erste Tests laufen. Sieht schon mal gut aus. Hab noch ein paar Probleme mit dem Y-Kabel und der Pwm Steuerung (gelöst), mal sehn wie ich das gefixt kriege. Irgendwas ist immer....
2Ghz scheinen kein Problem zu sein mit etwas Spannung, mal sehn was man so aus ner Non_XT so raus kriegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Hat mal jemand bei Gelegenheit aktuelle Vergleichswerte einer 5700XT für mich aus den üblichen Benchmarks. Vor allem interessant wäre TimeSpy und FS Extrem.


----------



## TJW65 (29. August 2020)

So, 
ich hab's getan - ich habe meine Garantie Ansprüche verwirkt.
Normaler weise bin ich doch sehr bestrebt innerhalb der Garantie nichts an der Hardware selbst anzufassen aber dieses mal hat es sich gelohnt.
Ich habe mich durchgerungen den Plastik Schnickschnack der lediglich der Optik der DD Ultra zuträglich war abzunehmen und neue Paste aufzutragen.
Nun ist die Karte in meinen Augen nicht mehr so nett anzusehen aber 
Vorher hatte ich im Superposition 1080P ex. gute 73 - 75 Grad Celsius bei gut 1550 bis 1600 RPM. 
Bei identischen Settings ist das ganze auf 65 Grad Celsius bei 1130RPM gefallen. Wärmer wurde das ganze nicht. 
Was hat XFX sich denn dabei gedacht das Potenzial des Kühlers so zu verkrüppeln? 
Mal sehen wie sich die Temperaturen unter Dauerbelastung in RDR2 verhalten...

MFG
TJW65




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Was legst du an Spannung an für die Taktrate?


----------



## TJW65 (29. August 2020)

Im Wattman sind 936mv eingetragen 

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Cleriker (29. August 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> So,
> ich hab's getan - ich habe meine Garantie Ansprüche verwirkt.
> Normaler weise bin ich doch sehr bestrebt innerhalb der Garantie nichts an der Hardware selbst anzufassen aber dieses mal hat es sich gelohnt.
> Ich habe mich durchgerungen den Plastik Schnickschnack der lediglich der Optik der DD Ultra zuträglich war abzunehmen und neue Paste aufzutragen.
> ...


Naja, du darfst nicht vergessen dass das eines der günstigeren Modelle darstellt. Da wird selbst bei der Paste geknausert. Ist bei vielen so. Denke ich an Zeiten der geforce GTX570 zurück, war das selbst bei EVGA so. Auf der billigsten Karte war billigste Paste als bei den etwas besseren Modellen. Dabei war die billigste EVGA meist schon teurer als neunzig Prozent aller anderen Mitbewerber.


----------



## Larsson92 (29. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand bei Gelegenheit aktuelle Vergleichswerte einer 5700XT für mich aus den üblichen Benchmarks. Vor allem interessant wäre TimeSpy und FS Extrem.



Meine RMA CPU kommt am Montag, ich kann die Tage dann mal testen mit meiner 5700XT.
Bestimmte Einstellungen die ich berücksichtigen sollte?


----------



## Larsson92 (29. August 2020)

Habe jetzt meine Phanteks Vertical GPU Halterung installiert. Denke mit drehenden Lüftern und dem RGB Zeug kommt die Karte nochmal mehr zur Geltung.
Ggf. wird sie ja sogar kühler, wer weiß...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kabelmanagement etc. muss ich natürlich noch machen.


----------



## TJW65 (29. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Naja, du darfst nicht vergessen dass das eines der günstigeren Modelle darstellt. Da wird selbst bei der Paste geknausert. Ist bei vielen so. Denke ich an Zeiten der geforce GTX570 zurück, war das selbst bei EVGA so. Auf der billigsten Karte war billigste Paste als bei den etwas besseren Modellen. Dabei war die billigste EVGA meist schon teurer als neunzig Prozent aller anderen Mitbewerber.



Klar, die Paste hat mich jetzt auch nicht sonderlich irritiert und die Temps waren ja vorher auch in Ordnung. Es geht mir lediglich darum dass XFX mit weniger Material mehr erreicht hätten. 
Stichwort Produktdesign. Wobei das ganze Plastik in späteren Revisionen von XFX auch Überarbeitet wurde. Bloß die ersten Modelle wurden so verkauft.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Meine RMA CPU kommt am Montag, ich kann die Tage dann mal testen mit meiner 5700XT.
> Bestimmte Einstellungen die ich berücksichtigen sollte?



Nee wichtig ist mir nur was die Karte bei welchem Takt schafft, das reicht mir zum orientieren.
Ich werf das mal in den Ring, 2Ghz real anliegen, Ram auf 1920. Meine Karte ist felasht, ich habe "nur" eine non XT. Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen denke ich für ne Karte die rund 300 Euro aktuell kostet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TJW65 (29. August 2020)

Könnt ihr euch eigentlich im OSD des Afterburner die Spannung eurer Navi anzeigen lassen?
Mein AB sagt lediglich "0V" und ein Update gibt's scheinbar nicht.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nee wichtig ist mir nur was die Karte bei welchem Takt schafft, das reicht mir zum orientieren.
> Ich werf das mal in den Ring, 2Ghz real anliegen, Ram auf 1920. Meine Karte ist felasht, ich habe "nur" eine non XT. Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen denke ich für ne Karte die rund 300 Euro aktuell kostet.
> 
> 
> ...




hier mal mein Ergebnis vom 24/7 UV Setting . Der 3700x habe ich 24/7 nur auf 3,8Ghz Allcore  laufen. Ich sehe gerade das meine GPU und Hotspot Temp sehr hoch ist...komisch sonst nur einen Hotspot von max 85 Grad...mmhhh glaube muss mal die Karte wieder auseinander nehmen. Habt Ihr eventuell einen Vorschlag wie ich den Anpresspunkt genau erreichen kann?


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Ein Delta von 15 ist normal, mit Flüssigmetall kriegt man es noch etwas gesenkt. Die 7nm Chips neigen dazu nach längerem Betrieb die Paste in der Mitte des Chips "zu verdampfen". Ich hab kein Plan was damit immer passiert, LM ist da resistenter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. August 2020)

Bitteschön Gurdi 


wie gesagt 24/7 Setting und darum leider CPUScore und Gesamtscore niedrig da CPU nur auf 3,8Ghz. Aber so haste einen Anhaltspunkt


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Super Danke, ich häng so rund 6% hinterher, das entspricht meiner Erwartung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich benötige 2Ghz um das GAP zu schließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Super Danke, ich häng so rund 6% hinterher, das entspricht meiner Erwartung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immer wieder gerne....[emoji106] 

Hast du eventuell ein Tip mit dem Anpressdruck meiner Nitro? Kann doch nicht sein das ich solche schlechten temps habe mit UV [emoji85]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Hmm du liegst bei selber ASIC wie ich etwa 15 Grad höher bei der GPU, sowohl bei GPU allgemein wie auch beim HotSpot Deine MemTemps sind dem Verbrauch entsprechend.
Das sieht jetzt erstmal nicht ungewöhnlich aus, aber der Nitro Kühler sollte eigentlich mehr schaffen. Sind das CloseCase Werte?


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2020)

Deine 120er (?) Lüfter auf dem Morpheus drehen mit über 2000rpm, da ist es doch klar dass die Temperaturen deutlich niedriger sind. Die haben deutlich mehr dampf als die mini Quirle der Nitro Kühler.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Naja das mein Kühler besser kühlt steht ja auch nicht zur Debatte, seine Temps sind für den Kühler der Nitro aber wirklich nicht so pralle.


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2020)

Ist halt schwer zu sagen wenn man die externen Bedingungen nicht kennt. Vllt hast du 20 Grad im Raum während er 30 Grad hat.


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Naja deswegen frag ich ja nach den Bedingungen. Ich verstehe deinen Einwand nicht, er hat mich doch um Rat gefragt und ich finde auf den ersten Blick das die Temps der Kühlung nicht entsprechen. Ich hab grad mal für 15min einen Lüfter abgeklemmt von mir.
Das sieht immer noch deutlich solider aus und mein Kühler ist aktuell ziemlich lieblos montiert weil es der erste Zusammenbau ist, da lohnt zu viel Mühe erst mal nicht weil wenn etwas buggt muss ich es ja wieder ab robben. Das Konstrukt für die Navi war auch ganz schön nervig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (29. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm du liegst bei selber ASIC wie ich etwa 15 Grad höher bei der GPU, sowohl bei GPU allgemein wie auch beim HotSpot Deine MemTemps sind dem Verbrauch entsprechend.
> Das sieht jetzt erstmal nicht ungewöhnlich aus, aber der Nitro Kühler sollte eigentlich mehr schaffen. Sind das CloseCase Werte?


Close....offen auch nicht besser...wie gesagt...war sonst auch nicht so hoch.... Luffis drehen im Durchschnitt auch nur bei 1300umin. Trotzdem waren die Temperaturen sonst besser... habe vor ca 6 Monaten schon mal die wlp gewechselt.... denke es liegt am Anpressdruck...zieht ihr die Schrauben kräftig an? Gehe die Tage dabei und mache die wlp neu. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (29. August 2020)

Ja ich ziehe kräftig an. Wenn OpenCase keinen Unterschied macht liegts am mounting oder aber die hohe density hat die WLP gefressen wie weiter oben beschrieben.
Der Kühler kann auf jeden Fall mehr.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (30. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja ich ziehe kräftig an. Wenn OpenCase keinen Unterschied macht liegts am mounting oder aber die hohe density hat die WLP gefressen wie weiter oben beschrieben.
> Der Kühler kann auf jeden Fall mehr.


OK Danke dir....ich gebe Rückmeldung [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (30. August 2020)

So ich habe fertig. Es handelt sich um eine 5700 nonXT Referenz. 
Die Baseplate habe ich zugeschnitten (hat viel Mühe erfordert, da man bei der Navi das Schild sehr tief schneiden muss und durch mehrer dicke Teile muss). Den Kühlblock der verklebt ist habe ich abgespalten mit einem Keil und nem Hammer, ging recht einfach. Man muss nur drauf achten das man die Kühlfinnen der Baseplate nicht unnötig beschädigt. Die Baseplate hat auf dem Vram zusätzliche Kühler, das geht aber noch besser. Werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit optimieren. Den unteren linken Kühlkörper musste ich wieder entfernen, der war dem Kreuz vom Morpheus im Weg. Die Baseplate hat 1mm Pads, leider hatte ich nur noch recht minderwertige von Arctic, macht aber meist nicht viel aus.
Die Backplate hat ebenfalls WLPads spendiert bekommen an allen wichtigen Bauteilen, wie gehabt übersättigt die BP schnell. Das raus ziehen der wärme klappt jedoch gut. Der Chip ist mit TF8 Paste von Thermalrigth montiert, etwas lieblos weil erste Montage. Das geht sicher besser. Mit Flüssigmetall sollten nochmal etwa 5 Grad zu holen sein, werde ich aber nicht verwenden da ich wohl gegen ende des Jahres wieder auf den Radiallüfter umbauen werde (hab noch einen, die Baseplate ist hin dafür)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Temps sind alle im grünen Bereich, auch der sonst kritische Mem bei den Customs wird hier sehr gut gekühlt. Final Temps nach doppeltem Stressloop im TimeSpy mit closed Case. Der Betatreiber liefer leider mal wieder keine valid Scores.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich die Karte bei Auslieferung Stock.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von 7850 im Time auf satte 9400 macht immerhin gute 20% plus.
Mit Brechstange geht auch noch mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2020)

Jetzt hast also den Morpheus drauf? Warum ist dann kein Bild vom fertigen Umbau dabei? Wie macht er sich in deinem Gehäuse? Bilder! Bilder!


----------



## Gurdi (30. August 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Jetzt hast also den Morpheus drauf? Warum ist dann kein Bild vom fertigen Umbau dabei? Wie macht er sich in deinem Gehäuse? Bilder! Bilder!



Hab vergessen das Teil montiert zu knipsen, reich ich nach. Ich muss die Karte nächste Woche nochmal ausbauen und die Lüfterkabel sauber verlegen. Ich hatten nen Bug mit der Lüftersteuerung, hab ich aber behoben durch die MPT der Sapphire Nitro Special.
Das ganze sieht aber unspektakulär aus, wirkt optisch kaum anders als meine VII. Ich könnt mir eigentlich mal den Spaß gönnen und ein paar LED Header montieren. Mal schaun.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. August 2020)

So nice Gurdi ^^
Morpheus auf Navi mach schon spaß .

Könntest du aber evtl. noch GPU-Z bei einem Run mitlaufen lassen?


----------



## Gurdi (30. August 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> So nice Gurdi ^^
> Morpheus auf Navi mach schon spaß .
> 
> Könntest du aber evtl. noch GPU-Z bei einem Run mitlaufen lassen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyRaptor (30. August 2020)

12 °C Delta zum Hotspot ist auch nice


----------



## Gurdi (30. August 2020)

Ja denke ich kann zufrieden sein und lass es einfach so. Der Kühler lacht die Karte eh aus, da werd ich wohl nicht mehr viel optimieren. Ich mach die Tage die Kabel noch ordentlich und klebe evtl. noch zwei kleine Alus nach unten Richtung PCI Express um mehr Kühlfläche noch zu schaffen. Das wird es tun. Open Case bei lockerern Anwendungen komme ich fast unter 60 Grad auf dem HotSpot


----------



## dragonslayer1 (31. August 2020)

Hallo ich wusste nicht ob ich einen Thread erstellen soll deswegen frage ich einfach hier.

Meine Powercolor Red Dragon 5700xt funktioniert nicht, die Lüfter bleiben immer so auf 1000rpm damit wird die Karte extrem heiß. Benutze sie im Silent Bios aber die Lüfter machen was sie wollen und ich weis nicht warum. Selbsterstellte Lüfterkurve bringt nichts da macht sie was sie will von 1000 bis 3000rpm ist alles dabei und zero rpm geht dann auch nicht mehr.

Pc ist neu es ist nur steam installiert.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Hallo ich wusste nicht ob ich einen Thread erstellen soll deswegen frage ich einfach hier.
> 
> Meine Powercolor Red Dragon 5700xt funktioniert nicht, die Lüfter bleiben immer so auf 1000rpm damit wird die Karte extrem heiß. Benutze sie im Silent Bios aber die Lüfter machen was sie wollen und ich weis nicht warum. Selbsterstellte Lüfterkurve bringt nichts da macht sie was sie will von 1000 bis 3000rpm ist alles dabei und zero rpm geht dann auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Pc ist neu es ist nur steam installiert.


Hast du Gigabyte Software installiert?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (31. August 2020)

Und was bedeutet "extrem heiß" in Grad C?
Welches Gehäuse wird verwendet?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

So fertig.....neue Wlp hat die gute alte Nitro bekommen [emoji4] diesmal alles sehr fest angezogen...bin Mal jetzt gespannt auf die Temperaturen.

Anbei ein paar Pics von vorher und nachher [emoji6]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (31. August 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet "extrem heiß" in Grad C?
> Welches Gehäuse wird verwendet?



90-100 da 1000rpm einfach keine Leistung bringt das ist was falsch. warum sollte ich gigabyte software installiert haben wobei ich doch sagte es ist nur steam installiert. das bei einer powercolor karte facepalm.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> 90-100 da 1000rpm einfach keine Leistung bringt das ist was falsch. warum sollte ich gigabyte software installiert haben wobei ich doch sagte es ist nur steam installiert. das bei einer powercolor karte facepalm.


Zb die Gigabyte Software für RGB vom Motherboard...mit dieser Software spinnt auch meine Lüftersteuerung von der Nitro [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2020)

Bisjen dick die Paste bei dir, wie sind deine Temps nun?


----------



## dragonslayer1 (31. August 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Zb die Gigabyte Software für RGB vom Motherboard...mit dieser Software spinnt auch meine Lüftersteuerung von der Nitro [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Oh dann entschuldige meine Antwort. Ich habe kein RGB also wirklich 0. Mir ist aufgefallen sobald ich Undervolte geht der Lüfter nach apply auf 1000rpm circa und bleibt dort komplett egal was für Temps enstehen. Raff das nicht. Jetz im Silent Bios geht es komischerweise also ohne UV. 1300-1400rpm bei 76 Grad, das haben auch andere mit dieser Karte habe ich dem i-Net entnommen. Aber sobald ich undervolte so 1950mhz bei 930mv gehen die Lüfter auf 1000rpm zurück und dadurch auf 90 grad und Hotspot auch auf über 100.


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2020)

Benutzt das MPT Tool damit kannst du dir den Lüfter zuverlässig und Granulat einstellen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Bisjen dick die Paste bei dir, wie sind deine Temps nun?


So dick ist die gar nicht drauf...auf'n Bild sieht wirklich viel aus[emoji85]

Ich lass gleich Mal 2 runs  SP4K durchlaufen.


Die Platine der Nitro ist wirklich sexy und Clean [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## dragonslayer1 (31. August 2020)

warum soll ich ein anderes tool benutzen lol ich kann es ja einstellen hier und es geht nicht? alpha software geht di3e karte zurück und eine 2070 super kommt rein ganz einfach. anders tool ganz bestimmt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

so hier 3 Runs SP4K . Lüfter waren nur kurz am Anfang für 5 Sec bei 1600u/min ..Liefen immer zwischen 1250 und 1350u/min. Ich mach mal einen weiteren Rum mit gefixten 2000u/min 

Ich hole mir bald ein besseres belüftetes Gehäuse. Optik und Design ist nicht alles 

aber Temps sind schon viel bessere als vorher.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

und hier mit 2100U/min ..die 2200u/min war nur wieder kurz am Anfang...Alle Temps gehen gut runter...nur der Hotspot nur ein bisl.....Wo wird diese Hotspot eigenlich genau gemessen?


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2020)

Das sind jetzt normale Werte dem Kühlblock entsprechend.Open Case könntest du noch testen wieviel dein Luftstrom ausmacht.
HotSpot ist wieder der Name schon sagt die höchste Temp von mehreren Sensoren im Chip.Meist liegt der HotSpot leicht diagonal versetzt vom Mittelpunkt der GPU. Das niedrige Delta zwischen GPU und HotSpot verrät dir schon eine gute Montage. Bei200 Watt sind 15Grad Delta normal. Alles darunter ist gut,mit Flüssigmetall kriegt man auch 10Grad Delta,evtl.sogar etwas weniger hin bei korrekter Montage.

Deine GPU Temp verrät dir aber auch schon das der Kühler sowieso bei längerem Betrieb "sättigt", da ist also sonst nichts zu holen mehr,außer du schaufelst noch mehr kalte Luft der GPU zu.
Nimm die leisere Karte mit oder ändere deine Zieltemparatur mit MPT,damitkannst du dann die lüfter sauber an deine Wünsche anpassen.

@Dragonslayer: Spam doch hier nicht rum wenn du schon alles weisst angeblich


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das sind jetzt normale Werte dem Kühlblock entsprechend.Open Case könntest du noch testen wieviel dein Luftstrom ausmacht.
> HotSpot ist wieder der Name schon sagt die höchste Temp von mehreren Sensoren im Chip.Meist liegt der HotSpot leicht diagonal versetzt vom Mittelpunkt der GPU. Das niedrige Delta zwischen GPU und HotSpot verrät dir schon eine gute Montage. Bei200 Watt sind 15Grad Delta normal. Alles darunter ist gut,mit Flüssigmetall kriegt man auch 10Grad Delta,evtl.sogar etwas weniger hin bei korrekter Montage.
> 
> Deine GPU Temp verrät dir aber auch schon das der Kühler sowieso bei längerem Betrieb "sättigt", da ist also sonst nichts zu holen mehr,außer du schaufelst noch mehr kalte Luft der GPU zu.
> ...



Jo nehme es so hin...Sind ja nun wieder gute Temps Kühler geht es nur mit einem anderen Gehäuse wo die Karte nicht nur von unten Luft bekommt...Ich habe da schon was im Blick...Ich suche es kurz mal raus


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> warum soll ich ein anderes tool benutzen lol ich kann es ja einstellen hier und es geht nicht? alpha software geht di3e karte zurück und eine 2070 super kommt rein ganz einfach. anders tool ganz bestimmt.



Was ist dein Problem? Warum so Agro


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

Hier Mal was möchte [emoji85]

Lian-Li Pc-O11 Dynamic | Front Grill (Mayan) | ColdZero


Und 

Security Check




Und das nein aktuelles Gehäuse [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2020)

Das Gehäuse ist ja mal Geil, die Position vom Netzteil gefällt mir da total gut. das könnte so gedreht montieren sogar die Abluft mit absaugen


----------



## SuLux (31. August 2020)

Das O11 mit der coldzero Front hab ich hier im Einsatz [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem ANE-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

@Sulux

Cool

Und zufrieden?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

Werde wohl diese Air Edition nehmen

Lian Li PC-O11 Air Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - schwarz



So gerade noch ein Stündchen gezockt..in Game zwischen 150 und 185 Watt....schwankt bisl

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. August 2020)

Dann noch paar Noctuas und passt  Hab auch eine Air Edition von Corsair und da geht gut Luft durch. Also die ti sieht so gut wie nie die 70C. Da läuft sie aber auch schon mit 60% Lüfter. Mich stört das null


----------



## Larsson92 (31. August 2020)

Tja, nach ersten Erkenntnissen funktioniert meine Phantkes vertikale GPU Halterung nicht richtig. Ich teste nochmal und mache den Test danach @Gurdi


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

Ich nutze die Alpenfön wingboost 3 .

Wollte 

 unten 3x;120 rein

Oben 3x 120 raus

vorne 3x 120 rein

Hinten 2x 80 raus

Rechts neben das mobo mein 240er AIO Radi rein

Und darunter noch ein 120 er rein


Sollte reichen [emoji85][emoji23]


Mein Kollege sagt das es nicht so gut ist Radis stehend ins Gehäuse zu klemmen...weil wohl die Lebensdauer und Temperaturen schlechter sind als wenn die Radis liegen wegen Luftblasen usw[emoji848]

Stimmt das?


Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larsson92 (31. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nee wichtig ist mir nur was die Karte bei welchem Takt schafft, das reicht mir zum orientieren.
> Ich werf das mal in den Ring, 2Ghz real anliegen, Ram auf 1920. Meine Karte ist felasht, ich habe "nur" eine non XT. Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen denke ich für ne Karte die rund 300 Euro aktuell kostet.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich lade gerade die 3DMark Basic Edition runter. Danach lasse ich es mal laufen und poste mein Ergebnis hier.


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. August 2020)

Naja Volumen geht da durch. Ich teste sowas einfach immer mit &#8222;Rauch&#8220; von der Arbeit ob sich etwas staut oder verwirbelt. GPU dürfte auch immer Frischluft kriegen. Pass nur auf das dein Kasten dann kein Staubsauger wird. Habe unten auch 2x120 und musste aber DustEnd verwenden weil es krass war wie viel Staub eingesogen wurde. Funktioniert echt gut mit diesen DustEnd Zeug. 

Inwiefern die Position des Radiators die Temperatur beeinflusst wäre mir neu. Zumindest habe ich davon noch nie was gelesen. Lebensdauer inwiefern? Das die Pumpe mehr drücken muss oder was soll sich da verschlechtern? Wüsste es echt nicht aber wenn es was gibt dann gerne her mit der Info, man lernt nie aus 

Edit: Luftblasen? Entlüften sich die Dinger nicht selbst bzw. sind am Anfang nahezu entlüftet? Die Luftblase würde doch sowieso immer nach oben gehen ob liegend oder stehend. Könnte das die Durchflussmenge beeinflussen? Also im System greift ja dann das Kontinuitätsgesetzt weshalb das kein Problem darstellen sollte. Und Kavitation ist sicherlich da kein Thema.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

Hat mein Kollege mir gerade geschickt...habe aber gerade keine Zeit zum Gucken....



Stop Doing It Wrong: How to Kill Your CPU Cooler (AIO Mounting Orientation) - YouTube

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larsson92 (31. August 2020)

Superposition Benchmark 1080 Extreme: 5363 Punkte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3DMark Timespy: *9 754 IN Time Spy (V1.2)
*Graphics score 9651
Graphics test 1 66.93 FPS
Graphics test 2 52.55 FPS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G SE
Radeon Software 20.4.2
alles @Stock


----------



## IphoneBenz (31. August 2020)

Kann auch nicht. Sitze seit Stunden vor der Notaufnahme weil Freundin hatte ein Radunfall. Alles gut nur dauert es solange und man muss draußen warten wegen Corona. Ist &#8222;nur&#8220; das Sprunggelenk. 

Schaue ich mir heute Abend mal an.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Superposition Benchmark 1080 Extreme: 5363 Punkte
> 
> 
> Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G SE
> ...


Wie sind deine max Temperaturen bei 3 Runs SP in 4K hintereinander?
Lass mal wie ich es gemacht habe gpuz mit laufen und alle maxwerte mit anzeigen lassen [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larsson92 (31. August 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Wie sind deine max Temperaturen bei 3 Runs SP in 4K hintereinander?
> Lass mal wie ich es gemacht habe gpuz mit laufen und alle maxwerte mit anzeigen lassen [emoji6]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Mache ich sofort, habe oben das Ergebnis vom 3DMark editiert. Habe ich den Benchmark richtig gemacht? Habe nur die Freeversion und das vorher noch nicht gemacht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Kann auch nicht. Sitze seit Stunden vor der Notaufnahme weil Freundin hatte ein Radunfall. Alles gut nur dauert es solange und man muss draußen warten wegen Corona. Ist &#8222;nur&#8220; das Sprunggelenk.
> 
> Schaue ich mir heute Abend mal an.



Gute Besserung für deine Freundin


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

HHHMMM komisch ich habe in Timespy auch 9600 Grafikpunkte und 9700 Insgesamtscore...meine CPU nur auf 3,8Ghz Allcore und die Nitro läuft max auf 1932mhz....Deine Taktet ja viel höher


----------



## Larsson92 (31. August 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> HHHMMM komisch ich habe in Timespy auch 9600 Grafikpunkte und 9700 Insgesamtscore...meine CPU nur auf 3,8Ghz Allcore und die Nitro läuft max auf 1932mhz....Deine Taktet ja viel höher






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Screenshot ist nach dem 3x Durchlauf in 4k.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Danke dir..Habe auch mal 1080p getestet....im letzen Run ein Bildabgriff wegen den Temps gemacht....


----------



## Larsson92 (31. August 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke dir..Habe auch mal 1080p getestet....im letzen Run ein Bildabgriff wegen den Temps gemacht....



Sehe ich das falsch, oder hat deine Karte einfach mal ~20°C weniger Hotspot Temp?


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2020)

Der nächste


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (31. August 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das falsch, oder hat deine Karte einfach mal ~20°C weniger Hotspot Temp?


Meine ist auch undervoltet [emoji6] auch nur 1400umin[emoji6]


Stelle Mal im Treiber 1,10v und 1990mhz ein....und die Takt/Spannungskurve begradigen und teste nochmal [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> HHHMMM komisch ich habe in Timespy auch 9600 Grafikpunkte und 9700 Insgesamtscore...meine CPU nur auf 3,8Ghz Allcore und die Nitro läuft max auf 1932mhz....Deine Taktet ja viel höher


Seine Boostet höher, nicht taktet höher.


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2020)

Und was macht die boostfunktion? Sie hebt abhängig von temp und Powertarget den Takt.
Es heißt ja nicht umsonst Boosttaktrate.
Recht habt ihr beide.


----------



## Larsson92 (31. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Seine Boostet höher, nicht taktet höher.



Wolltest du jetzt noch einen besonderen Test?
Gerade ist Windows Update angesagt, aber danach wäre ich wieder ready


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Wolltest du jetzt noch einen besonderen Test?
> Gerade ist Windows Update angesagt, aber danach wäre ich wieder ready



Super 4k  wäre noch interessant, Ansonsten vielen Dank für deine Werte und deine Mühe.
Hätte nicht gedacht das ich die 5700er Ref auf 5700XT Nitro Special Niveau bekomme. Mir fehlt in dem ein oder anderen Szenario etwas Shaderpower, dafür hat meine durch die Speicherübertaktung etwas die Nase vorn in Bandbreitenlastigen Spielen. Das ist ganz nützlich für mich um die Karte in den Pcgh Benches zu verorten da die die Nitro in den Spielebenchmarks nutzen.
Die 5700er ist wirklich ne super OC Karte.

@Cleriker: Hab jetzt Bilder gemacht von der Endmontage nachdem ich heute noch die Kabel sauber verlegt habe. Bin zu kaputt die hochzuladen heute, aber morgen reiche ich die Bilder nach.


----------



## Larsson92 (31. August 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Super 4k  wäre noch interessant, Ansonsten vielen Dank für deine Werte und deine Mühe.
> Hätte nicht gedacht das ich die 5700er Ref auf 5700XT Nitro Special Niveau bekomme. Mir fehlt in dem ein oder anderen Szenario etwas Shaderpower, dafür hat meine durch die Speicherübertaktung etwas die Nase vorn in Bandbreitenlastigen Spielen. Das ist ganz nützlich für mich um die Karte in den Pcgh Benches zu verorten da die die Nitro in den Spielebenchmarks nutzen.
> Die 5700er ist wirklich ne super OC Karte.



4k Optimized Superposition: 7590 Punkte
FPS
Min.: 48.00
Avg: 56.77
Max.: 66.64


----------



## Gurdi (31. August 2020)

Danke.


----------



## Cleriker (31. August 2020)

Das mit den Bildern ist cool, danke. Allerdings bin ich momentan das meiste von meiner Forenzeit in den Amperegerüchten unterwegs. Herrlich was da manche plötzlich für Panik bekommen wegen der Preise und den 10GB Der 3080.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (1. September 2020)

Habs hinbekommen man darf beim Undervolten nicht grössere schritte als 40mv auf einmal eingeben . Warum weis ich nicht. Aber läuft jetzt und 1200 rpm sind Leise. Temp ist im Grünen bereich. Leistung über Standard bei viel weniger Verbrauch. Nicht schlecht für 329€.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das falsch, oder hat deine Karte einfach mal ~20°C weniger Hotspot Temp?




versuche mal meine Werte und berichte dann bitte


----------



## Larsson92 (1. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> versuche mal meine Werte und berichte dann bitte



Ich hoffe, dass ich es heute schaffe, sonst erst morgen. Melde mich dann.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Habs hinbekommen man darf beim Undervolten nicht grössere schritte als 40mv auf einmal eingeben . Warum weis ich nicht. Aber läuft jetzt und 1200 rpm sind Leise. Temp ist im Grünen bereich. Leistung über Standard bei viel weniger Verbrauch. Nicht schlecht für 329€.



was haste und wie lange hast du gespielt weil wegen den hohen Temperaturen bei der niedrigen Spannung?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich es heute schaffe, sonst erst morgen. Melde mich dann.



kein Streß


----------



## dragonslayer1 (1. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> was haste und wie lange hast du gespielt weil wegen den hohen Temperaturen bei der niedrigen Spannung?



Das ist das absolute maximum. vergess nicht es ist nicht hoch gpus können 90 grad durchegehend haben jahre lang ohne probleme. Es ist nur eine dual slot Karte sollte den rest beantworten. warum niedrige spannung? mehr ist stromverschwendung selbst mit 2100mhz bist kaum schneller als mit 1850mhz rum.


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2020)

Was Ihr alle schön niedrig kommt mit der Spannung 
Trotz der brachialen Kühlung von mir, brauch mein Chip einfach Spannung. Damerkt man dann die selektion der nonXT Karten.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (1. September 2020)

Kann man das überhaupt vergleichen ich habe die Xt version. aber wenn du die Karte schon länger hast kein wunder alte Ryzen 3600 brauchen auch viel mehr spannung als neue wird bei den navis auch so sein nehme ich mal an.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Das ist das absolute maximum. vergess nicht es ist nicht hoch gpus können 90 grad durchegehend haben jahre lang ohne probleme. Es ist nur eine dual slot Karte sollte den rest beantworten. warum niedrige spannung? mehr ist stromverschwendung selbst mit 2100mhz bist kaum schneller als mit 1850mhz rum.




ich weis ach ich dachte du hast die Red Devil...OK dwenn Dual Slot dann kann es wieder stimmen. Jo habe auch einer der ersten Nitros........darum brauche ich auch mehr Spannung als die anderen mit Ihren neuen Karten


----------



## dragonslayer1 (1. September 2020)

Ich kann auf 950 runter ab 940 crash puffer deswegen 960. Keine ahnung wie gut das ist tbh ^^ ne die red devil hätte 40€ mehr gekostet sehe ich nicht ein für den selben Chip nur um ein paar grad kühler zu sein was nichts bringt. da machen sich viele unnötig sorgen meine 290 lief 85-95 grad xD jahrelang die teile halten das auch müssen sie auch. ob ich jetzt 70 grad habe oder 80? who cares? ausserdem wollte ich null RGB und das bieten mir die grösseren modelle nicht, was soll man machen.


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2020)

960 ist sehr sehr gut für den Takt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Ich kann auf 950 runter ab 940 crash puffer deswegen 960. Keine ahnung wie gut das ist tbh ^^ ne die red devil hätte 40€ mehr gekostet sehe ich nicht ein für den selben Chip nur um ein paar grad kühler zu sein was nichts bringt. da machen sich viele unnötig sorgen meine 290 lief 85-95 grad xD jahrelang die teile halten das auch müssen sie auch. ob ich jetzt 70 grad habe oder 80? who cares? ausserdem wollte ich null RGB und das bieten mir die grösseren modelle nicht, was soll man machen.


RGB kann man auch ausstellen [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (1. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> 960 ist sehr sehr gut für den Takt.


Jo da träumen wir von [emoji108][emoji86]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## dragonslayer1 (1. September 2020)

Das schon aber ich zahle es trotzdem mit und oft nur usschaltbar mit extra tools von dem ich kein Fan bin habe nichtmal Afterburner installiert. Nichts. Das was der Treiber sagt oder das verbuggte amd overlay reicht mir rennt ja nur wenn ich neue games einstelle ansonsten nicht. Bin auch kein fan von 1.4 kg Gpus. ^^


----------



## Skajaquada (1. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Kann man das überhaupt vergleichen ich habe die Xt version. aber wenn du die Karte schon länger hast kein wunder alte Ryzen 3600 brauchen auch viel mehr spannung als neue wird bei den navis auch so sein nehme ich mal an.



Ich hab 2 MSI RX5700 XT Mech OC, eine von Mitte 2019 und eine von Anfang 2020. Die Neuere hat 100 Mhz mehr Takt und das bei 10 Watt weniger Verbrauch.
Das BIOS ist das Gleiche


----------



## Gurdi (1. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Ich hab 2 MSI RX5700 XT Mech OC, eine von Mitte 2019 und eine von Anfang 2020. Die Neuere hat 100 Mhz mehr Takt und das bei 10 Watt weniger Verbrauch.
> Das BIOS ist das Gleiche



Interessant, ähnliche Entwicklung wie bei Polaris.


----------



## EyRaptor (1. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Interessant, ähnliche Entwicklung wie bei Polaris.



Oder bei den Ryzen Chips.
Da sind die neuen im mittel auch etwas besser als die von 2019.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (1. September 2020)

Zen 3 kann kommen ^^. Die Konsolen werden pushen wie man sieht. Das ist das Schöne an einer neuen Generation wo es wieder um was geht. Black Friday wird klasse dieses Jahr


----------



## Larsson92 (1. September 2020)

Hattet ihr schon einmal einen Bluescreen mit dem Grund "dxgkrnl.sys"?


----------



## Oi!Olli (1. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> warum soll ich ein anderes tool benutzen lol ich kann es ja einstellen hier und es geht nicht? alpha software geht di3e karte zurück und eine 2070 super kommt rein ganz einfach. anders tool ganz bestimmt.


Hm ich hab auch eine Red Dragon und die geht auf mehr als 1000 Umdrehungen bzw bleibt bei 1000 Umdrehungen  nicht bei 99 Grad Hotspot. Deine Geschichte ist schon seltsam.


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Hattet ihr schon einmal einen Bluescreen mit dem Grund "dxgkrnl.sys"?



Ewig keinen BlueScreen mehr gehabt.


----------



## Larsson92 (2. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ewig keinen BlueScreen mehr gehabt.



Hatte das jetzt nachdem ich das Riser Kabel verwendet habe. Ich werde das mal beobachten. Sonst geht das Ding leider zurück.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. September 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Hatte das jetzt nachdem ich das Riser Kabel verwendet habe. Ich werde das mal beobachten. Sonst geht das Ding leider zurück.


Haste Mal uv versucht mit meinem settings?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larsson92 (2. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Haste Mal uv versucht mit meinem settings?



Ne, war gestern mit dem Einbau von dem Riser Ding beschäftigt und dann mit der Analyse vom Bluescreen. Aber UV sollte doch am Bluescreen nichts ändern, oder? Das hat doch keinen Einfluss auf das Riser Kabel?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (2. September 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Ne, war gestern mit dem Einbau von dem Riser Ding beschäftigt und dann mit der Analyse vom Bluescreen. Aber UV sollte doch am Bluescreen nichts ändern, oder? Das hat doch keinen Einfluss auf das Riser Kabel?


Nein nicht wegen dem bluescreen

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. September 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Ne, war gestern mit dem Einbau von dem Riser Ding beschäftigt und dann mit der Analyse vom Bluescreen. Aber UV sollte doch am Bluescreen nichts ändern, oder? Das hat doch keinen Einfluss auf das Riser Kabel?


Ich hab zwar nicht mitgelesen... aber Riser-Kabel mit PCIe4.0? 
Gabs da nicht Probleme?


----------



## Larsson92 (2. September 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nicht mitgelesen... aber Riser-Kabel mit PCIe4.0?
> Gabs da nicht Probleme?



Es ist nicht mein verdammter Ernst, da steht sogar in der Produktbeschreibung PCIe 3.0 
Allerdings sollte der Standard ja abwärtkompatibel sein?!


----------



## Gurdi (2. September 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht mein verdammter Ernst, da steht sogar in der Produktbeschreibung PCIe 3.0
> Allerdings sollte der Standard ja abwärtkompatibel sein?!



Dann musst du das auch umstellen im Bios


----------



## Larsson92 (2. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Dann musst du das auch umstellen im Bios



Das wusste ich nicht, vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich schaue mir das mal an


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Hat mein Kollege mir gerade geschickt...habe aber gerade keine Zeit zum Gucken....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Habt ihr euch das Video mal rein gezogen?


----------



## Larsson92 (3. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch das Video mal rein gezogen?



Yes, habe ich mir angeschaut.


----------



## IphoneBenz (3. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch das Video mal rein gezogen?



Ach ja da war ja noch was  völlig vergessen nach dem Unfall.


----------



## Dudelll (4. September 2020)

https://twitter.com/VideoCardz/status/1301859742818676736?s=19

Ich lass das hier mal so stehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2020)

Dudelll schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/VideoCardz/status/1301859742818676736?s=19
> 
> Ich lass das hier mal so stehen
> 
> ...



Gabs denn jetzt was auf dem Bild zu entdecken, auf der Arbeit hab ich nichts gesehen.


----------



## Dudelll (4. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Gabs denn jetzt was auf dem Bild zu entdecken, auf der Arbeit hab ich nichts gesehen.



Nicht mehr als den Text selbst, scheinbar gibt's aber noch mehr versteckte Hinweise auf Big Navi die noch keiner gefunden hat. Nicht sicher ob nur in fortnite oder querbeet.


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2020)

Big Navi Radeon 6000 Branding Unearthed In AMD Custom Fortnite Map And How To Find It | HotHardware


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. September 2020)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Ach ja da war ja noch was  völlig vergessen nach dem Unfall.


Und was sagt ihr dazu?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (4. September 2020)

Noch wie versprochen die Bilder, auch wenn Navi jetzt aktuell kaum jemanden juckt bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit der Karte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Noch wie versprochen die Bilder, auch wenn Navi jetzt aktuell kaum jemanden juckt bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit der Karte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watt dicker Brocken [emoji106]
Haste deine AIO auch vorne montiert?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Watt dicker Brocken [emoji106]
> Haste deine AIO auch vorne montiert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Ja die AIO ist vorne, eigentlich hätte ich die gerne im Deckel aber das geht bei meinem Gehäuse leider nicht. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich überlege das Gehäuse mal wieder zu wechseln. Auch die Frontanschlüsse des Define liegen für mich kaum zu erreichen bei meinem Schreibtisch, die müssten bei mir seitlich verbaut werden. Ein neues Gehäuse zu finden ist bei mir aber immer Raketenwissenschaft, ich hab so viele spezifische Anforderungen an die Komponente. Das wird schwierig. Die Kabel vom Corsair sind auch einfach *******, die Enermax waren einzeln gesleevt, das ist viel besser. Die Soundkarte fliegt auch raus und wird ersetzt, der 6Pin an dem Teil nervt mich langsam.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja die AIO ist vorne, eigentlich hätte ich die gerne im Deckel aber das geht bei meinem Gehäuse leider nicht. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich überlege das Gehäuse mal wieder zu wechseln. Auch die Frontanschlüsse des Define liegen für mich kaum zu erreichen bei meinem Schreibtisch, die müssten bei mir seitlich verbaut werden. Ein neues Gehäuse zu finden ist bei mir aber immer Raketenwissenschaft, ich hab so viele spezifische Anforderungen an die Komponente. Das wird schwierig. Die Kabel vom Corsair sind auch einfach *******, die Enermax waren einzeln gesleevt, das ist viel besser. Die Soundkarte fliegt auch raus und wird ersetzt, der 6Pin an dem Teil nervt mich langsam.


Ich habe bald mein U5 abzugeben [emoji6]

Jonsbo U5 / Jonsbo U5 S Aluminum Case - YouTube


Jonsbo U5 schwarz ab &euro;' '137,26 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich



Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2020)

Ich hole  mir wohl dieses Gehäuse....noch 3x Alpenfön wingboost 3 dazu (6x Wingboost 3 habe ich ja noch....) Und 2x 80mm hinten raus

Hattest du Temperatur Probleme vorne mit der AIO?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Ich hole  mir wohl dieses Gehäuse....noch 3x Alpenfön wingboost 3 dazu (6x Wingboost 3 habe ich ja noch....) Und 2x 80mm hinten raus
> 
> Hattest du Temperatur Probleme vorne mit der AIO?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk



Nein die Arctic lacht über den Ryzen, das macht wenig aus. Stört aber ein wenig das durchströme der Luft von vorne.
Welches Gehäuse willst du nun holen?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Nein die Arctic lacht über den Ryzen, das macht wenig aus. Stört aber ein wenig das durchströme der Luft von vorne.
> Welches Gehäuse willst du nun holen?


Habe es oben verlinkt beim u5

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2020)

Ups vergessen... dieses

Lian Li PC-O11 Air Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass - schwarz


Wollte dann unten und vorne je 3x 120mm rein und oben 3x 120mm raus. Hinten 2x 80mm raus und Radi dann rechts neben dem mobo

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2020)

Sieht auch super aus. Ich brauch aber eigentlich Platz für meine BD Laufwerke. Evtl. lagere ich die jetzt mal aus, würde echt Sinn machen mein Hauptsystem mal etwas zu verschlanken.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Sieht auch super aus. Ich brauch aber eigentlich Platz für meine BD Laufwerke. Evtl. lagere ich die jetzt mal aus, würde echt Sinn machen mein Hauptsystem mal etwas zu verschlanken.


Soundkarte und Player immer extern[emoji6] raus damit.

Ich benutze diesen Player/Brenner/Soundkarte in ein Gerät...Sehr zufrieden..... gibt es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen.


Test: Asus Impresario SBW-S1 PRO - HiFi-Journal

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. September 2020)

Ich habe vor zwei/drei Wochen bei Mf ein 35€ Gehäuse gekauft (AZZA Bastion) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Arctic BioniX P120/140 haben erstaunlicher Weise keine Motornebengeräusche und gehen von Silent bis Orkan. 
Sind bei gleicher U/min leiser(120er) bis gleich(140er) laut als meine BeQuiet SilentWings3, bewegen aber gezielt mehr Luft.
Das lauteste ist nun die 5700 und die gehört ja eigtl schon zu den Leisen ihrer Art.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Soundkarte und Player immer extern[emoji6] raus damit.
> 
> Ich benutze diesen Player/Brenner/Soundkarte in ein Gerät...Sehr zufrieden..... gibt es leider nicht mehr zu kaufen.
> 
> ...



Cooles Gerät, wusste gar nicht dass es sowas gibt


----------



## Siriuz (5. September 2020)

Wo ist der AMD Fanboy eigentlich, der mit mir gewettet hat dass es kaum Zugewinn bei den nvidia Karten gibt?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Cooles Gerät, wusste gar nicht dass es sowas gibt


Habe ich schon ein paar Jährchen[emoji4]

Ist das U5 nichts für dich?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2020)

Ich überleg mir mal ob ich Lust und Zeit hab das alles nochmal umzumodeln hier bei mir. Eigentlich reicht mein Gehäuse bis auf die kleinen Einschränkungen durch die Dämmung.


----------



## Cleriker (5. September 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Wo ist der AMD Fanboy eigentlich, der mit mir gewettet hat dass es kaum Zugewinn bei den nvidia Karten gibt?


Wäre hilfreich wenn du den entsprechenden post mal zitierst.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass er abwartet was AMD nun bringt. Nvidia hat bei der 3090 wie erwartet preislich nochmal einen drauf gelegt im Vergleich zur 2080ti. Allerdings weniger als manche erwartet haben. Bei 3070 und 3080 sind wie ungewohnt weit unten mit den Preisen, was bedeutet dass AMD sich ganz ordentlich behaupten wird in diesen Preisklassen. 

Es wird am Ende also auf eure Formulierung ankommen, wenn sich entscheiden soll wer Recht behält. Deswegen bitte zitieren.


----------



## Siriuz (5. September 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wäre hilfreich wenn du den entsprechenden post mal zitierst.
> 
> Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass er abwartet was AMD nun bringt. Nvidia hat bei der 3090 wie erwartet preislich nochmal einen drauf gelegt im Vergleich zur 2080ti. Allerdings weniger als manche erwartet haben. Bei 3070 und 3080 sind wie ungewohnt weit unten mit den Preisen, was bedeutet dass AMD sich ganz ordentlich behaupten wird in diesen Preisklassen.
> 
> Es wird am Ende also auf eure Formulierung ankommen, wenn sich entscheiden soll wer Recht behält. Deswegen bitte zitieren.



Na, hatte mit jemanden eine Wette am laufen. Weiß den Namen leider nicht mehr  Vllt meldet er sich ja


----------



## MSI-Fan (5. September 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Na, hatte mit jemanden eine Wette am laufen. Weiß den Namen leider nicht mehr  Vllt meldet er sich ja



Dann schau doch in deinen Beiträgen nach dann weißt du es.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (5. September 2020)

Würdet ihr euch eine Big Navi mit 16 Gb kaufen die fast an der 3080 ran ist für 649€ bei selben verbrauch wie die 3080? Stellt es euch so vor wie die 5700 xt zur 2070 Super ist manchmal dort, manchmal sogar drüber manchmal aber auch nur bei der 2070. Navi 6800 wird sich da nicht anders verhalten.  Das würde mich interessieren aus Neugier.


----------



## Da_Obst (5. September 2020)

Ähnliche Leistung, etwas günstiger und mehr Speicher? Wenn AMD so eine Karte bringt, dann muss man doch nicht mehr viel überlegen, oder? 
Gegeben dem Fall, dass man kein Problem damit hat so viel Geld für eine Graka auszugeben.


----------



## Gurdi (5. September 2020)

Würde ich kaufen. Bzw werde ich kaufen.


----------



## dragonslayer1 (5. September 2020)

Raytracing Leistung ist halt drunter aber ist ja nische auch für mich. Die doppelte 5600xt mit 12gb wird auch interessant. Das Problem viel zu spät :/ Customs? 2021 aber nur mutmaßungen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr euch eine Big Navi mit 16 Gb kaufen die fast an der 3080 ran ist für 649€ bei selben verbrauch wie die 3080? Stellt es euch so vor wie die 5700 xt zur 2070 Super ist manchmal dort, manchmal sogar drüber manchmal aber auch nur bei der 2070. Navi 6800 wird sich da nicht anders verhalten.  Das würde mich interessieren aus Neugier.


Würde ich sofort kaufen [emoji123]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. September 2020)

Ich werde erst Ende 2021 aufrüsten. Ich vermute dann sind schon die "super" Varianten von nvidia draußen und es ist dann deutlich welche Customs die besten sind. Hab da jetzt aktuell andere Prioritäten.  Zumal die rdna Navi für wqhd ausreicht.


----------



## MSI-Fan (6. September 2020)

Mein Plan ist es dann aufzurüsten wenn ich wirklich mehr brauche ohne auf ein Datum zu pinnen.


----------



## Cleriker (6. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr euch eine Big Navi mit 16 Gb kaufen die fast an der 3080 ran ist für 649€ bei selben verbrauch wie die 3080? Stellt es euch so vor wie die 5700 xt zur 2070 Super ist manchmal dort, manchmal sogar drüber manchmal aber auch nur bei der 2070. Navi 6800 wird sich da nicht anders verhalten.  Das würde mich interessieren aus Neugier.


Klar würde ich so eine Karte kaufen. Für mich stellt sich da eher die Gegenfrage. Warum denn nicht? 
Der Verbrauchacht Bei mir aufs Jahr keine fünf Euro aus, der ist völlig wurscht. Dazu spiele ich einfach viel zu wenig. 
Alle anderen Punkte sprechen dafür, also würde meine Entscheidung wohl auch dafür ausfallen.


----------



## Einbecker41 (6. September 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist es dann aufzurüsten wenn ich wirklich mehr brauche ohne auf ein Datum zu pinnen.



Genau so ist es Punkt!


----------



## Einbecker41 (6. September 2020)

dragonslayer1 schrieb:


> Raytracing Leistung ist halt drunter aber ist ja nische auch für mich. Die doppelte 5600xt mit 12gb wird auch interessant. Das Problem viel zu spät :/ Customs? 2021 aber nur mutmaßungen



Woher weist Du das die Raytracing Leistung niedriger ist? bisher ist nur bekannt das die Konsolen auch RT bieten. Vieleicht ist die RX6000 wie sie wohl heissen wird, ja genauso gut. Keiner weiss es bisher. Das einzige was sich wohl herauskristallisiert das Big Navi wohl Richtung 3080 geht, ob Sie diese auch erreicht ist auch noch nicht klar, alles zu spekulativ. Ich vermute mal das sie wohl ca 10% unter der 3080 liegt, wohl 16Gb Vram hat und etwas weniger Strom verbraucht. Rt Leistung grosses ?. Das ist meine Spekulation.
Das Big Navi die 3090 höchstwarscheinlich nicht erreicht ist schade, würde gerne in dieser Leistungsklasse kaufen, würde lieber bei AMD bleiben da mir deren Treiber besser gefallen, mag dieses altbackene Zeugs von Nvidia nicht.


----------



## Gurdi (6. September 2020)

Ich denke auch das sich BN etwas unterhalb der 3080 platzieren wird, mit der sinnigeren Speicherausstattung wäre das aber für mich der bessere Deal.


----------



## Einbecker41 (6. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das sich BN etwas unterhalb der 3080 platzieren wird, mit der sinnigeren Speicherausstattung wäre das aber für mich der bessere Deal.



Wenn der Preis stimmt ja. Denke auch das die Karte gut für 4K geeignet ist. Das setze ich vorraus für einen Kauf.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das sich BN etwas unterhalb der 3080 platzieren wird, mit der sinnigeren Speicherausstattung wäre das aber für mich der bessere Deal.


Ich denke auch das die BN zwischen einer 3070 und einer 3080 liegen wird... Vielleicht überrascht uns AMD mit Power  einer 3080..... wünschen würde ich AMD......es wird jedenfalls spannend [emoji123][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 9S mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (6. September 2020)

Es geht doch so wie bei allem anderen im Leben... der Preis/ Leistung.... Dank nvidia..... hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen werde.... sind die Preise wieder etwas entspannter.... ich hätte nichts gegen einer 3080 Leistung mit 16 GB vram und für um die 600 eumel oder weniger.....


----------



## hellm (6. September 2020)

Ja, den GA104-400 mit 16GB, da würde ich sofort schwach werden. Bis dahin halte ich es aus.

Trotzdem, BN mit RDNA2 ist ja noch nicht aufgeschlagen. Im BIOS steht aber schon die Brechstange drin, hab ich glaub ich schon erwähnt. Nach Quiet, Balance und Turbo folgt das Rage Setting. Ich bin mal gespannt, am Ende braucht Igor gar kein Update fürs MPT um das Ding dann mal über die Kotzgrenze zu jagen.


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Ja, den GA104-400 mit 16GB, da würde ich sofort schwach werden. Bis dahin halte ich es aus.
> 
> Trotzdem, BN mit RDNA2 ist ja noch nicht aufgeschlagen. Im BIOS steht aber schon die Brechstange drin, hab ich glaub ich schon erwähnt. Nach Quiet, Balance und Turbo folgt das Rage Setting. Ich bin mal gespannt, am Ende braucht Igor gar kein Update fürs MPT um das Ding dann mal über die Kotzgrenze zu jagen.



Soll mir recht sein, man muss ja nicht jede Karte zu Ihrem Glück zwingen


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (7. September 2020)

hellm schrieb:


> Ja, den GA104-400 mit 16GB, da würde ich sofort schwach werden. Bis dahin halte ich es aus.
> 
> Trotzdem, BN mit RDNA2 ist ja noch nicht aufgeschlagen. Im BIOS steht aber schon die Brechstange drin, hab ich glaub ich schon erwähnt. Nach Quiet, Balance und Turbo folgt das Rage Setting. Ich bin mal gespannt, am Ende braucht Igor gar kein Update fürs MPT um das Ding dann mal über die Kotzgrenze zu jagen.



Egal wie AMD die Settings nennt, aber Kostverächter waren die kleinen, auf niedrige Kosten hin optimierten ASICS doch noch nie. Ich glaube bis auf die 5870 wurden alle weit über ihren Sweetspot hin betrieben um überhaupt Konkurrenzfähig zu sein. (Die nano mal abgesehen)


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. September 2020)

Huhu ...funktioniert euer Talpatalk übers Handy?


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2020)

Wirkt generell noch etwas unfertig hier.


----------



## Skajaquada (7. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Huhu ...funktioniert euer Talpatalk übers Handy?


Das neue Forum hat keinen Support mehr für Tapatalk. Funktioniert also damit leider nicht mehr.


----------



## hellm (7. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Soll mir recht sein, man muss ja nicht jede Karte zu Ihrem Glück zwingen


Dein Wort.. mal sehen ob AMD uns auch nicht in die Suppe spuckt. In dem Fall gibt es aber auch noch andere Wege als über die Registry bzw. BIOS-Flash. Muss aber bei jedem Neustart erneuert werden, es gibt auch schon ein Tool welche die Möglichkeit über SMC nutzt, amdmemtweak.
Aber das wären hauptsächlich mynm und ich, und wir machen das eher zum Spaß nebenher. Ob wir da zeitnah ne Lösung finden, bzw. die Zeit aufbringen um da neue Programme zu schreiben kann ich nicht versprechen. Am Update fürs MPT wird jedenfalls schon gearbeitet.


----------



## Gurdi (7. September 2020)

Wir brauchen dich Bruder


----------



## hellm (7. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Wir brauchen dich Bruder


 Danke, genug der Verehrung. So toll ist die Leistung jetzt nicht.. und ich bin ja zum Glück nicht alleine. lordkag geht uns halt echt ab, er war und ist für die Möglichkeit den Treiber zu patchen verantwortlich und hat damals auch das UEFI zu Polaris gehackt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. September 2020)

Skajaquada schrieb:


> Das neue Forum hat keinen Support mehr für Tapatalk. Funktioniert also damit leider nicht mehr.


Das ja Blöd

Was benutzt ihr denn nun als APP? Ich war eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gurdi (8. September 2020)

harren wir der Dinge und schauen was kommt.


----------



## MSI-Fan (8. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Das ja Blöd
> 
> Was benutzt ihr denn nun als APP? Ich war eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden mit Tapatalk



Das steht ja in den News drinnen das Tapatalk nicht mehr unterstützt wird weil es nicht mehr notwendigt ist. Es wird ja nun nativ am Handybrowser unterstützt.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. September 2020)

MSI-Fan schrieb:


> Das steht ja in den News drinnen das Tapatalk nicht mehr unterstützt wird weil es nicht mehr notwendigt ist. Es wird ja nun nativ am Handybrowser unterstützt.


Jo gerade ausprobiert.. mobile Ansicht...dann ist ja Gut 👍


----------



## Elistaer (9. September 2020)

Da melde ich mich doch auch mal zu Wort wegen BN.

Wenn ihr es noch nicht mit bekommen habt hat Igor so ein kleinen Keks der als gebäck im Winter gegessen wird raus gehauen wo es sich um Gerüchte Handelt das BN mit 275 Watt um die Ecke kommt das wäre ein richtig guter wert. Doppelt so groß wie die 5700XT und nur 50 Watt mehr auf der Leitung. Da frag ich mich ob AMD jetzt noch einmal das BIOS anpasst und die 6800/6900 wie sie auch heißen mag auf 300 Watt anhebt


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. September 2020)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich meld mich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder zurück 
Ich wollte mal fragen, welchen Treiber ihr momentan so bevorzugt, bzw. welchen ihr nutzt. Hat sich an den Settings irgendwas geändert? @Evgasüchtiger wir hatten ja meist ähnliche Profile, wie siehts da aktuell aus bei dir? 

Ich hab nämlich für dieses Semester jetzt die Klausuren durch und das bedeutet: Zocken! Doom Eternal ist geordert und jetzt heißt es Treiber aktualisieren usw. ich bin nämlich tatsächlich noch auf 20.4 oder sowas 

Edit:
Was ist denn hier überhaupt mit dem Forum passiert?  Ganz schön gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2020)

Ich nutze den aktuellst, läuft ohne Probleme und Leistung ist auch super.


----------



## Da_Obst (12. September 2020)

Bei mir läuft der 20.8.3 seit der released wurde.
Ich kann mich über nichts beklagen, Freesync funktioniert und der Treiber vergisst keine Settings. 
Das Forum wurde am Montag von vBulletin auf XenForo umgestellt: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH...-auf-neue-Forensoftware-im-September-1357128/
Am Desktop ist mir die fixe breite ein kleiner Dorn im Auge, für's Smartphone ist es aber eine Wohltat sondergleichen.


----------



## draco1993 (12. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2080 ti stock leistung läuft wieder eine generation hinten das ändert sich nie weider. was ne pleite


----------



## Da_Obst (12. September 2020)

Glaubst du, dass AMD mit +50% Perf/Watt und der doppelten Anzahl an CUs gerade mal ~40% an Mehrleistung gegenüber einer 57XT rausholen kann?
Ich denke, dass da schon ein bissle mehr bei rumkommen wird.
Einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## draco1993 (12. September 2020)

amd glaube ich das sofort. woher weist du das es die doppelte anzahl ist? arbeitest du bei amd? raffst du nicht das diese werte von amd selbst kommen? ^^


----------



## Da_Obst (12. September 2020)

Darüber, dass BN mit 80CUs aufschlägt wird nun schon seit Monaten der Spekulatius zerbröselt. 
Ob es wirklich 80 oder "nur" 72CUs beim Topmodell werden kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen. 
Die +50% Steigerung bei der Effizienz kommen von AMD, was soll ich da nicht verstehen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (12. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft der 20.8.3 seit der released wurde.
> Ich kann mich über nichts beklagen, Freesync funktioniert und der Treiber vergisst keine Settings.
> Das Forum wurde am Montag von vBulletin auf XenForo umgestellt: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH...-auf-neue-Forensoftware-im-September-1357128/
> Am Desktop ist mir die fixe breite ein kleiner Dorn im Auge, für's Smartphone ist es aber eine Wohltat sondergleichen.


Danke dir dann zieh ich den mal drauf  Mal sehen ob meine alten Settings damit noch laufen. 

Allerdings, die fixe Breite ist etwas nervig. Ich hab mehr weiße Fläche aufm Monitor als an Forum zu sehen ist


----------



## draco1993 (12. September 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Darüber, dass BN mit 80CUs aufschlägt wird nun schon seit Monaten der Spekulatius zerbröselt.
> Ob es wirklich 80 oder "nur" 72CUs beim Topmodell werden kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen.
> Die +50% Steigerung bei der Effizienz kommen von AMD, was soll ich da nicht verstehen?


Belibt trotzdem nur spekulation. Ich würde mir wünschen das sie die 3090 doppelt schlagen aber wenn sei nichtmal die 2080ti schlagen können. aber seein wir erlich das passt genau ins Bild wie die letzten jahre schon auch wie soll man in einer Gen 2 generationen aufholen? die Tatsache das sie die 2080 Ti eingeholt haben ist eh schon gut genug. Den momentan knabvbern sie noch immer an einer 1080ti.  die fanboy träume von 3080 Leistung klar mach ma kurz 100% Leistungssprung in eienr Gen ist ja realistisch.


----------



## Larsson92 (12. September 2020)

Habt ihr zufällig Benchmark Vergleiche von 5700 XTs mit PCIe 3.0 vs. PCIe 4.0?
Könnt ihr da einen Artikel empfehlen?


----------



## Da_Obst (12. September 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Danke dir dann zieh ich den mal drauf  Mal sehen ob meine alten Settings damit noch laufen.
> 
> Allerdings, die fixe Breite ist etwas nervig. Ich hab mehr weiße Fläche aufm Monitor als an Forum zu sehen ist



Ich hab schon länger nicht mehr geguckt wie es sich bei mir mit dem UV/OC verhält, hab einfach keine Zeit mehr dafür gefunden, also kann ich dazu leider nichts sagen...
Ich lasse mir die Seite mit 110% Vergrößerung darstellen, damit füllt sich das Fenster ein bisschen mehr und die Schrift wird etwas besser lesbar. 
Volle Breite wie im alten Forum wär mir aber auch lieber. 



draco1993 schrieb:


> Belibt trotzdem nur spekulation. Ich würde mir wünschen das sie die 3090 doppelt schlagen aber wenn sei nichtmal die 2080ti schlagen können. aber seein wir erlich das passt genau ins Bild wie die letzten jahre schon auch wie soll man in einer Gen 2 generationen aufholen? die Tatsache das sie die 2080 Ti eingeholt haben ist eh schon gut genug. Den momentan knabvbern sie noch immer an einer 1080ti.  die fanboy träume von 3080 Leistung klar mach ma kurz 100% Leistungssprung in eienr Gen ist ja realistisch.



Aktuell wissen wir so gut wie garnichts über RDNA2. 
Sollte AMD wirklich eine 57XT aufdoppeln und etwaige Verbesserungen mit reinbringen, dann würde ich schon deutlich über 40% Plus erwarten, ansonsten wär das Teil einfach nur eine üble Enttäuschung. In dem Fall wäre dann eine RDNA2 Karte mit 40CUs auch langsamer als eine RDNA(1) mit 40CUs und das wird mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht passieren. ^^

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass AMD so 80-90% auf eine 5700XT drauf legt. 
Darf natürlich auch mehr sein, ich lasse mich da mal überraschen. 



Larsson92 schrieb:


> Habt ihr zufällig Benchmark Vergleiche von 5700 XTs mit PCIe 3.0 vs. PCIe 4.0?
> Könnt ihr da einen Artikel empfehlen?



Hier gibt's eine schöne Übersicht: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/pci-express-4-0-performance-scaling-radeon-rx-5700-xt/23.html
Ich hab mir nicht alles durchgeguckt, eventuell gibt es ja den einen oder anderen Ausreißer. 
Im Großen und Ganzen macht es aber immer noch so gut wie keinen Unterschied mit welcher PCIe-Geschwindigkeit angebunden wird. 
Einzig die 5500XT/4GB profitiert von PCIe4 überdurchschnittlich wenn von VRAM auf RAM ausgelagert werden muss. Zumindest hab ich das so noch im Kopf.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (12. September 2020)

Nutze den aktuellen whql Treiber. Ich überspringe grundsätzlich immer alle beta Treiber. Fahre sehr gut damit.


----------



## TJW65 (12. September 2020)

Der 20.8.3 war für mich seit langen mal wieder eine Version die gleich mehrfach ärger gemacht hat. 20.8.2 läuft weiterhin problemlos. Die Neue Forensoftware finde ich auch noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das kommt sicherlich noch.

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Gurdi (12. September 2020)

Das Bilderarchiv gibts nicht mehr, das ist echt ätzend.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. September 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das Bilderarchiv gibts nicht mehr, das ist echt ätzend.


Das zitieren gefällt mir irgendwie auch nicht 
Und wieso kann man nicht mehr sehen wie viele Beiträge jemand hat  Fand das schon ganz gut unter dem Proilbild, jetz muss man mit der Maus drüber.

Hab gestern Doom Eternal installiert. Der Preisverfall ist ja wirklich krank, März 60€, jetzt 17€ bei Saturn.
Und mal wieder haben die ihren eigenen Launcher. Das ist jetzt der SIEBTE Launcher auf meinem Desktop 
(Steam, Battlenet, Uplay, Epic, Origin, Rockstar, Bethesda) Da wird man ja wahnsinnig. Irgendwann muss die Gaming Industrie wirklich was dasgegen unternehmen.


----------



## EyRaptor (13. September 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das zitieren gefällt mir irgendwie auch nicht
> Und wieso kann man nicht mehr sehen wie viele Beiträge jemand hat  Fand das schon ganz gut unter dem Proilbild, jetz muss man mit der Maus drüber.


Stimmt, das finde ich auch schade.



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hab gestern Doom Eternal installiert. Der Preisverfall ist ja wirklich krank, März 60€, jetzt 17€ bei Saturn.
> Und mal wieder haben die ihren eigenen Launcher. Das ist jetzt der SIEBTE Launcher auf meinem Desktop
> (Steam, Battlenet, Uplay, Epic, Origin, Rockstar, Bethesda) Da wird man ja wahnsinnig. Irgendwann muss die Gaming Industrie wirklich was dasgegen unternehmen.



Tja, nur durch nicht kaufen könnte man die Spieleindustrie erziehen.
Das klappt aber nicht. Also auf dem Desktop einen Ordner "Launcher" erstellen und da alle Launcher reinpacken


----------



## Gurdi (13. September 2020)

Alles in allem fand ich die alte Varainte deutlich besser.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. September 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich meld mich nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder zurück
> Ich wollte mal fragen, welchen Treiber ihr momentan so bevorzugt, bzw. welchen ihr nutzt. Hat sich an den Settings irgendwas geändert? @Evgasüchtiger wir hatten ja meist ähnliche Profile, wie siehts da aktuell aus bei dir?
> 
> ...


Sorry das ich jetzt erst schreibe....hatte sehr viel um die Ohren 😊 Ich fahre immer noch mein UV Profil mit 1986mhz@1066mv . Ich habe seit dem auch nicht mehr Rum probiert 😉 Ich nutze immer den neusten Treiber (auch Beta) und es läuft immer alles Rund...All Stable 👍💪


----------



## Da_Obst (17. September 2020)

Der 20.9.1 ist da: https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-9-1

Ich hab ihn noch nicht auf der Platte. Aber der Changelog sieht schon mal gut aus.


----------



## chris731 (17. September 2020)

Ich hab ihn auf der Platte und konnte das erste mal GRB 5 Stunden durchspielen ohne das der Rechner neugestartet ist.


----------



## Da_Obst (17. September 2020)

chris731 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn auf der Platte und konnte das erste mal GRB 5 Stunden durchspielen ohne das der Rechner neugestartet ist.


Oh, großartig.


----------



## chris731 (17. September 2020)

Na ich hoffe,  daß das jetzt kein zufall war, werd das Morgen nochmal mit Div 2 testen. Da hatte ich dasselbe Problem, wie auch  mit anderen Titeln.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. September 2020)

Kurze Frage, die MPT Einstellungen bleiben doch bestehen eigentlich bei Treiberwechsel oder?
Ich habe die NICHT mit dem Red Bios Editor geflasht, nur über die SPPT. Ich hatte jetzt ewig da nicht an den Einstellungen rumgespielt, Monate lang, hab jetzt gerade beim Treiberupdate mal spaßeshalber das MPT geöffnet und da waren gar keine Einstellungen drin, also blanko, so wie es aussieht wenn man das erste mal das MPT öffnet und dann erst die SPPT lädt. Oder ist das normal?  Ich erinner mich gerad gar nicht mehr 

Kann ich irgendwie überprüfen ob meine MPT Einstellungen überhaupt aktiv sind? Ich hab mir die Lüfterkurve schon angeguckt, aber leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie die überhaupt Default aussieht, von daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob das jetz die Default Kurve ist oder nicht 

Der 20.9.1 läuft gut bei mir bisher 
Altes Setting ist immer noch stabil, kann keine negativen Punkte feststellen bis jetzt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Nach jeder Treiberinstallation muss das MPT Profil geladen werden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. September 2020)

Oh danke, gut zu wissen! Dann schreib ich die SPPT mal lieber neu


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Kannst die dann als Datei speichern und einfach immer wieder neu laden dann.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. September 2020)

Hab ich jetzt auch so gemacht 
Dabei ist mir immerhin aufgefallen, dass meine MPT Kurve sich gar nicht so sehr von der Default Kurve unterscheidet. Anscheinend wurde da im Laufe der Treiberversionen doch dran gedreht, wie die Kurve default aussieht. Bei der Red Devil sah die nämlich sonst grauenvoll aus, bei 90°C 30% PWM und sowas... Das ist jetzt nicht mehr so. 

Wurde eigentlich mittlerweile behoben, dass Zero Fan mit einer Custom Kurve nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Gurdi (18. September 2020)

Ann ich dir nicht sagen, nutze kein ZeroFan


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (18. September 2020)

@Gurdi 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Asus Tuf 3080...👍

Habe das Video von den Bauern gesehen,der diese kurz getestet hat....Finde diese Karte wirklich nice....der Kühleraufbau erinnert mich an meine Nitro 😁


----------



## MasterQuad (24. September 2020)

Hallo @all, ich versuche es mal hier in diesem Forum. Habe eine ASUS ROG 5700 XT... leider ist eine 3090 finanziell nicht in Sicht. Die Probleme mit dem Ton AVR und HDMI..(so lange bekannt). Gott ich muss mich so inne halten. Naja seit dem Wechsel auf das ASUS Prime B550m-a Board mit Ryzen 4650g ist meine GPU außer Rand und Band. GPU Resets sporadisch, mal mehrfach in paar Minuten, auch mal 2 Stunden nix. Mit MPT vieles schon probiert. SoC Spannung SoC Clock. Speicher UC/OC. Karte generell niedriger takten lassen usw., RAM getauscht, XMP ja/nein. Spannungen verändert im Bios. Bios update usw. - CPU runter takten. Spannungen SoC.... egal was auch immer, Fehler bleibt. Ja sogar Netzteil getauscht auf bequiet Straight Power 11 750 Watt. 0,0 Besserung. So an sich wenn sie läuft, dann mittlerweile durch die Treiber echt gut geworden. Kein ständiges Downclocking wie damals, kennt ja jeder. Aber das AMD den Ton über AVR und HDMI nicht hinkriegt macht einfach nur stutzig ob die Hardware wirklich nur ********************* ist, unglaublich... Das geht seit ich die Karte habe. Behalf mir damals mit einer Soundblaster Z. Nun das will ich nicht mehr akzeptieren.

Meine Temps sind voll i. O. - habe die Karte selbst damals gemoddet. Hotspot GPU max. 80 Grad im Sommer. Speicher erreicht leider immer noch max. 82 Grad. Aktuell weniger, da Temps außen fallen. Ich wäre über einen genialen Tipp sehr dankbar, man kann so nichts zocken ohne Panik zu haben die Karte resetet sich wieder. Ach Ton kriege ich hin über APU... muss das Bild der 5700xt duplizieren, dann kann ich auch endlich Atmos genießen. Leider verliert man so ca. 7,5% Leistung. Das wäre mir ja egal vorerst, aber die Resets. Hoffe es liegt evtl. am Bios, da Asus es nicht schafft das neue AGESA auf mein Board zu liefern. ASUS... was wart ihr mal und was seid ihr geworden... Bitte helft wenn Ihr könnt, bis ich mir die 3090 holen kann.

Vielleicht ist auch die Karte defekt, aber so untypisch die Fehlerfrequenz. Hat auch nicht mit Last zu tun, passiert auch im Idle auf dem Desktop. Das Board kann auch einen weg haben, doch meine gammelige gtx 950, perfekt ... auch der Ton.

Ich denke noch 3-4 Monate muss ich noch sparen, ist aber eine lange Zeit ohne Zocken. Ansonsten bin ich raus bei GPUs von AMD. Denke das werden die nicht auf die Reihe kriegen. Nochmal über 400 Euro einfach ins Blaue investieren, ne ne.
Big Navi viel Glück, das wars.

Komme ursprünglich von einem tollen Xeon Set... dachte ich wechsle mal auf Ryzen, war ein gutes Angebot. Sonst CPU finde ich klasse. Nur alles auf einmal kaufen geht eben im realen Leben nicht. Die APU fliegt ja auch mal raus, im Moment bin ich aber dankbar wegen dem Ton.

Danke an alle im Voraus.


----------



## Da_Obst (24. September 2020)

MasterQuad schrieb:


> Ich denke noch 3-4 Monate muss ich noch sparen, ist aber eine lange Zeit ohne Zocken. Ansonsten bin ich raus bei GPUs von AMD. Denke das werden die nicht auf die Reihe kriegen. Nochmal über 400 Euro einfach ins Blaue investieren, ne ne.
> Big Navi viel Glück, das wars.



Beantrage doch eine RMA und schick das Teil ein. Sollte die Karte defekt sein kannst noch so viel dran rumbasteln, richtig laufen wird's in dem Fall dann nie.


----------



## blautemple (24. September 2020)

Warum probierst du da so lange rum? Wenn die Karte mit Standardsettings nicht läuft, ist sie defekt. Einschicken und fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. September 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt auch so gemacht
> Dabei ist mir immerhin aufgefallen, dass meine MPT Kurve sich gar nicht so sehr von der Default Kurve unterscheidet. Anscheinend wurde da im Laufe der Treiberversionen doch dran gedreht, wie die Kurve default aussieht. Bei der Red Devil sah die nämlich sonst grauenvoll aus, bei 90°C 30% PWM und sowas... Das ist jetzt nicht mehr so.
> 
> Wurde eigentlich mittlerweile behoben, dass Zero Fan mit einer Custom Kurve nicht funktioniert?


Also bei mir ist es immer noch eine gerade  bei 30 Grad 30% und bei 90 Grad sind es immerhin volle 31% PVM 
Aber ich hab seit Monaten keine Probleme mehr mit Abstürzen und co. Wage mich mal wieder ans Undervolting nachdem ich meinen Ram optimiert habe ^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. September 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es immer noch eine gerade  bei 30 Grad 30% und bei 90 Grad sind es immerhin volle 31% PVM
> Aber ich hab seit Monaten keine Probleme mehr mit Abstürzen und co. Wage mich mal wieder ans Undervolting nachdem ich meinen Ram optimiert habe ^^


Echt? Also bei mir geht die Default Kurve sogar bis 60% PWM hoch. 
Aber ich fahre wie gesagt einfach am besten, wenn ich das MPT dafür verwende. Einfach den Punkt einstellen, den man unter Volllast haben will und der Rest passiert automatisch. 
Bei mir sind das 80°C und 2300RPM, bei dem Punkt will maximal liegen unter 100% Auslastung. 
Dafür dann einfach Target Temperature auf 80°C und Fan Maximum RPM auf 2300


----------



## LordEliteX (24. September 2020)

Aktuell lädt er meine Settings. Hatte gerade nur nach dem Update auf 20.9.1 wieder die Standard Settings. Aber nach dem Neustart hat er meine Lüfterkurve übernommen.


----------



## guaneri (24. September 2020)

Keine Ahnung ob das bereits irgendwo hier im Thread behandelt wurde, aber ich hab ne Frage bzgl HDMI 2.1 auf den RX6000ern. 

Ich hab einen LG C9 der eben Gsync unterstützt, jedoch nicht für Freesync freigegeben ist. Würde das HDMI 2.1 interne VRR trotzdem funktionieren wenn ich eine RX6000 direkt an den TV hänge? Da ja beide den HDMI 2.1 Tag führen? Bei Xbox und Ps5 läuft es ja auch nur so?


----------



## MasterQuad (24. September 2020)

Hier paar Ergebnisse: PCIe auf Gen 2 nicht vergessen. Ton nach wie vor perfekt. 4 Durchläufe und kein GPU Reset.

AIDA64 erspare ich euch. Probiert es aus, es ist so befreiend. 

Wie wäre es mit einer Sammelklage gegen AMD wegen Betrugs, finde das ist wie Dieselgate hier.


----------



## Da_Obst (24. September 2020)

MasterQuad schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Sammelklage gegen AMD wegen Betrugs, finde das ist wie Dieselgate hier.


Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber nach anfänglichen Kinkerlitzchen hatte ich mit meiner Karte keine Probleme mehr. 
Das der Treiber seine Macken hat kann man natürlich nicht wegdiskutieren, allerdings ist da nichts dabei, was mir auf den Geist geht. Ton via HDMI ist bei mir einfach keine Anforderung und wird es nie sein. 
Nach dem was du jetzt schreibst scheint deine Karte ja auch einwandfrei zu funktionieren. Was willst du da mit einer Klage erreichen?

Ich finde, dass Navi10 ein tolles Produkt ist. Man bekommt echt gute Performance in QHD für relativ wenig Kohle, vor allem wenn man sich das Teil gebraucht kauft. Sollte man einer der glücklosen sein, bei denen die Karte einfach nicht will, dann gibt man das Ding halt zurück/verkauft es weiter und sieht sich nach einer anderen Lösung um. 
Zumindest würd ich es so halten. Keine Ahnung wie lange du deine Navi schon hast, aber du scheinst dich ja ziemlich lange mit der herumgeärgert zu haben. Warum tut man sich sowas an?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (24. September 2020)

Ich hab neben Navi... einen HTPC der mit Athlon 200GE den gleichen Treiber nutzt, aber keine Probleme in irgendeiner Art mit Ton über HDMI hat... 
Habe aber schmerzlich lernen müssen, dass viel mit den Kabeln in dem Bereich lebt oder stirbt...

Generell würde ich es begrüßen, wenn man sich etwas weniger wie ein bockiges Kleinkind aufführen würde!


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. September 2020)

Hat hier schon mal jemand ne 5500XT Navi verbaut?
Ich überlege mir eine zu kaufen. Der kleine Bruder einer Freundin möchte seinen ersten PC, wird irgendwas im Bereich ~600€ für die Konfig. 
Viel Budget für die GPU ist da ja nicht, also definitiv <200€
Ne 1660 super ist schon zu teuer. Da bleibt dann also nur noch 5500XT, oder Polaris. Hätte ich mit ner 5500XT große Vorteile gegenüber Polaris, oder tut es die gute alte RX570 immer noch?


----------



## EyRaptor (25. September 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand ne 5500XT Navi verbaut?
> Ich überlege mir eine zu kaufen. Der kleine Bruder einer Freundin möchte seinen ersten PC, wird irgendwas im Bereich ~600€ für die Konfig.
> Viel Budget für die GPU ist da ja nicht, also definitiv <200€
> Ne 1660 super ist schon zu teuer. Da bleibt dann also nur noch 5500XT, oder Polaris. Hätte ich mit ner 5500XT große Vorteile gegenüber Polaris, oder tut es die gute alte RX570 immer noch?



Hallöchen, ich hatte mal eine 5500XT hier (Sapphire Nitro+ Special Editio 8GB).
Hier hab ich dir ein paar Vergleichswerte zu anderen Karten in 3Dmark.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. September 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> @Gurdi
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Asus Tuf 3080...👍
> 
> Habe das Video von den Bauern gesehen,der diese kurz getestet hat....Finde diese Karte wirklich nice....der Kühleraufbau erinnert mich an meine Nitro 😁


Und zur 3090👌💪👍 haste zuviel Geld 😁😉


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (26. September 2020)

Die 5500xt ist preislich endlich da wo sie hingehört.  Kann man machen. Welchen Unterbau würdest du ihm zusammenstellen? Gezockt wird in fhd?

Btw. Eine 3090 zu kaufen ist irgendwie . 15 % mehrleistung bei 100% Aufpreis......


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. September 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich hatte mal eine 5500XT hier (Sapphire Nitro+ Special Editio 8GB).
> Hier hab ich dir ein paar Vergleichswerte zu anderen Karten in 3Dmark.
> 
> 
> ...


Super danke dir!
Krass, da ist ja Polaris sogar schneller als die Navi. Ist zwar ne 580, aber ich vermute mal die 570 wird dann gleichauf liegen. Dann wirds wohl wieder Polaris, weil die ist halt immer noch günstiger.


xlOrDsNaKex schrieb:


> Die 5500xt ist preislich endlich da wo sie hingehört.  Kann man machen. Welchen Unterbau würdest du ihm zusammenstellen? Gezockt wird in fhd?


Genau gezockt wird in FHD. Unterbau wird vermutlich ein B550 A-Pro von MSI mit einem Ryzen 3100.
Ich wollte erst noch auf B450 gehen, aber der Aufpreis ist echt nicht soo hoch, da nehm ich lieber die neue Plattform mit.
Wenn dann würde die hier in Frage kommen: https://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-rx-5500-xt-axrx-5500xt-8gbd6-dh-oc-a2199372.html?hloc=de
Die anderen 8GB Karten sind noch zu teuer. Aber es sind halt trotzdem 30€ mehr als ne RX570, ob es das wert ist?


----------



## Larsson92 (28. September 2020)

Nachdem ich jetzt von dem Polymer/POSCAPS Problem bei Ampere gelesen habe, interessiert es mich welche Art von Kondensatoren bei meiner Karte verbaut sind. Kann man das irgendwie herausfinden, bzw. ist das irgendwo genannt?
Nicht falsch verstehen, die Karte läuft wunderbar, mich interessiert es nur.


----------



## EyRaptor (28. September 2020)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt von dem Polymer/POSCAPS Problem bei Ampere gelesen habe, interessiert es mich welche Art von Kondensatoren bei meiner Karte verbaut sind. Kann man das irgendwie herausfinden, bzw. ist das irgendwo genannt?
> Nicht falsch verstehen, die Karte läuft wunderbar, mich interessiert es nur.


Du kannst die Backplate abmontieren und schauen was hinter der GPU ist. Auslesen kann man das nicht.


----------



## Larsson92 (28. September 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Du kannst die Backplate abmontieren und schauen was hinter der GPU ist. Auslesen kann man das nicht.


Dann hat sich das Thema erstmal erledigt, so wichtig ist es dann auch nicht


----------



## Da_Obst (29. September 2020)

Der 20.9.2 ist draußen:


			https://www.amd.com/de/support/graphics/amd-radeon-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700-series/amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt
		

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Changelog / Fixed Issues:

Some games may exhibit stutter intermittently during gameplay on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products.
Radeon FreeSync may fail to enable after updating Radeon Software without a system reboot.
Screen flickering may be observed while MSI Afterburner™ is running or enabled on the system.
...
Dass das mit dem Ruckeln in manchen Spielen gefixt wurde ist erfreulich.
Ich zieh mir die Version mal auf die Platte, bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Tolgoool (30. September 2020)

Nach ca. 2 Stunden Warzone siehts bei mir so aus mit der Red Devil 5700 XT.  Für Aircooled gar nicht mal so schlecht oder ? Mit max 2k RPM ist es auch nicht wirklich störend laut, hab eh eine geschlossene dt 770 pro auf und höre nix .


----------



## Da_Obst (30. September 2020)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei der Karte üblicherweise aussieht, wenn man sie unter Luft hat. Auf mich machen die Werte aber einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Gurdi (30. September 2020)

Tolgoool schrieb:


> Nach ca. 2 Stunden Warzone siehts bei mir so aus mit der Red Devil 5700 XT.  Für Aircooled gar nicht mal so schlecht oder ? Mit max 2k RPM ist es auch nicht wirklich störend laut, hab eh eine geschlossene dt 770 pro auf und höre nix .


Einwandfreie Temps.


----------



## PiDabbelju (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, was eine sinnvolle Kombination von Takt und Spannung für meine 5700XT TUF sein könnte. Default stehen etwa 2070 MHz und 1199mV im Wattman eingetragen.
Hatte jetzt länger 1850MHz und 975mV eingetragen, wurde aber immer dadurch genervt, dass sich die Settings (meist die Spannung) resettet haben (habe auch schon Afterburner deinstalliert, hat das Problem zwar verbessert aber nicht ganz gelöst) und hätte auch gerne etwas mehr Leistung (realer Takt > 1900MHz). Was könnte man dabei ungefähr für eine Spannung nehmen und wie kann ich diese Settings dann tiefer in der Karte verankern? Am besten dann BIOS Mod? Eventuell so? https://www.igorslab.de/red-bios-ed...d-noch-stabiler-uebertakten-navi-unlimited/2/
Danke schonmal ^^


----------



## Gurdi (3. Oktober 2020)

Trag es dir doch mit dem MPT Tool in die Reg ein, dann geht auch nix mehr weg.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Oktober 2020)

Kurze Frage mal Leute, wie bekommt ihr es hin wenn ihr regelmäßig eure Grafikkarte ein und aus baut?
Ich musste gerade meine Karte ausbauen und hab dabei fast meinen PCI Verschluss geschrottet. Dieses kleine Teil was man auch beim Ram hat, was man erst zur Seite drücken muss und dann rastet der Ram ein.
Die Red Devil sitzt so auf dem Board, dass ich nicht vor dem Ausbauen an den Verschluss dran komme. Der ist verdeckt. Also musste ich sie so rausziehen, dabei ist diese Verschlusskappe fast abgebrochen...


----------



## LordEliteX (6. Oktober 2020)

Als ich noch das X570 Aorus Master hatte, habe ich diese Verschluss kappe abgemacht.
Ging auch super einfach ab. Mir ist die nämlich einmal abgefallen als ich die Karte ausgebaut hab. 

Und wenn du das Board irgendwann verkaufst oder weiter gibst, kannst du die Kappe wieder rein klippen.
Finde die eh so unnötig.


----------



## TJW65 (6. Oktober 2020)

Bei meiner Karte komme ich gerade noch mit einem Schraubendreher dran. 
Auch ziemlich suboptimal wenn man bedenkt dass ich nur abrutschen müsste um den Bit auf das Board zu rammen  

MFG
TJW65


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Oktober 2020)

Braucht man die Kappe echt nicht?
Wenn man die nicht braucht, mach ich die auch ab. Weil die wird mir jedes mal rausfliegen wenn ich die Karte rausnehme.

Ich hatte die ausgebaut, weil ich einen CMOS Reset gemacht habe. Hatte schon mal jemand das Problem, dass der PC nicht mehr an ging? Einfach so aus dem nichts heute morgen ging der nicht mehr an. Gestern Abend alles normal. Keine Reaktion auf irgendwas. Das einzige was passiert ist, der Ram leuchtete beim drücken vom Power Knopf. Kein Lüfter, kein gar nix. Nachm CMOS Reset ist alles wie immer und alles funktioniert  sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## LordEliteX (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab die Kappe nen Monat nicht drin gehabt bis ich das Board eingeschickt hatte. 
Hatte nämlich ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, nur das bei mir die Lüfter liefen aber es kam kein Bild und booten war unmöglich. Dann hab ich alles ausgebaut gehabt und dort ist die Kappe auch rausgeflogen.

Bei mir war definitiv das Board hinüber, was sagte der Post Code bei dir?


----------



## Trash123 (6. Oktober 2020)

Soll Leute geben, welche die Kappe mit einem langen Lineal nach hinten schieben.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ich hab die Kappe nen Monat nicht drin gehabt bis ich das Board eingeschickt hatte.
> Hatte nämlich ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, nur das bei mir die Lüfter liefen aber es kam kein Bild und booten war unmöglich. Dann hab ich alles ausgebaut gehabt und dort ist die Kappe auch rausgeflogen.
> 
> Bei mir war definitiv das Board hinüber, was sagte der Post Code bei dir?


Post Code? Du meinst irgendein Signal? Gibt es bei mir nicht. Es ist wirklich gar nichts passiert beim Drücken vom Powerknopf, wirklich so als wäre der Stecker nicht drin. Aber nachm CMOS Reset geht jetzt wieder alles. Echt merkwürdig. 


Trash123 schrieb:


> Soll Leute geben, welche die Kappe mit einem langen Lineal nach hinten schieben.


Wie soll das denn gehen  Man muss die Kappe ja nicht schieben, sondern nach unten drücken, wie beim Ram eben


----------



## LordEliteX (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe gerade gesehen das dass Aorus Ultra gar keine Postcode LED hat
Das wundert mich jetzt schon. Hast du Oc oder Uv betrieben? Meine das ich das auch mal mit meinem Ryzen 1700 hatte. Nach einem Cmos kam dann die bekannte "Overclocking failed" Meldung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Oktober 2020)

Ja, natürlich. Ram OC und GPU UV. 
CPU läuft aber stock. 
Es kam keinerlei Fehlermeldung und in der Ereignisanzeige ist auch nichts. Wie gesagt, ich hab ja auch gestern Abend ganz normal heruntergefahren. Heut morgen ging er dann einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## EyRaptor (6. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage mal Leute, wie bekommt ihr es hin wenn ihr regelmäßig eure Grafikkarte ein und aus baut?
> Ich musste gerade meine Karte ausbauen und hab dabei fast meinen PCI Verschluss geschrottet. Dieses kleine Teil was man auch beim Ram hat, was man erst zur Seite drücken muss und dann rastet der Ram ein.
> Die Red Devil sitzt so auf dem Board, dass ich nicht vor dem Ausbauen an den Verschluss dran komme. Der ist verdeckt. Also musste ich sie so rausziehen, dabei ist diese Verschlusskappe fast abgebrochen...



Oh, ich kenne das Problem nur zu gut.
Bei meinem zweit System war nur ca. ein halber cm Platz zwischen GPU Backplate und Dark Rock Pro 3.
Da habe ich mit einer Taschenlampe dazwischengeleuchtet und dann mit einem Lenial oder Schraubenzieben seitlich auf die Verriegelung vom PCIe Slot gedrückt. Dann muss man die Taschenlampe weglegen, währenddessen die Verriegelung weiter gedrückt halten und mit der jetzt freien Hand die Grafikkarte aus dem Slot ziehen.

Bei einem Board mit einer Verriegelung zum vor- und zurückschieben wie es früher üblich war, funktioniert das natürlich nicht.

Den Riegel komplett entfernen ist aber am besten, wenn einem nichts(mehr) an der Garantie vom Board liegt.

Beim Testbench mit Wakü und Soft-Tubing komme ich aber problemlos mit den Fingern an den Hebel


----------



## dackmo (6. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage mal Leute, wie bekommt ihr es hin wenn ihr regelmäßig eure Grafikkarte ein und aus baut?
> Ich musste gerade meine Karte ausbauen und hab dabei fast meinen PCI Verschluss geschrottet. Dieses kleine Teil was man auch beim Ram hat, was man erst zur Seite drücken muss und dann rastet der Ram ein.
> Die Red Devil sitzt so auf dem Board, dass ich nicht vor dem Ausbauen an den Verschluss dran komme. Der ist verdeckt. Also musste ich sie so rausziehen, dabei ist diese Verschlusskappe fast abgebrochen...



Ich nehme immer einen Bleistift der oben drauf ein Radiergummi hat und drücke dann mit dem Gummi.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. Oktober 2020)

dackmo schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer einen Bleistift der oben drauf ein Radiergummi hat und drücke dann mit dem Gummi.


Die Backplate ist so dick ich kann den Verschluss noch nicht mal sehen wenn ich mit der Taschenlampe rein leuchte. Der sitzt locker 1cm oder mehr unterhalb der Backplate, da kommt man nicht dran. Mit dem Finger kommt man da auch nicht rein, zwischen Backplate und Kühler sind vllt ~0,5cm


----------



## EyRaptor (7. Oktober 2020)

In ganz kritischen Fällen kommt man auch von hinten unten mit einem sehr langen Schraubenzieher teils an die Verrgiegelung. Die Gefahr sich dabei die Backplaze zu verkratzten ist aber enorm und mir auch schon passiert (aber mich stört es nicht).


----------



## blautemple (7. Oktober 2020)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> In ganz kritischen Fällen kommt man auch von hinten unten mit einem sehr langen Schraubenzieher teils an die Verrgiegelung. Die Gefahr sich dabei die Backplaze zu verkratzten ist aber enorm und mir auch schon passiert (aber mich stört es nicht).



Ein Schraubenzieher ist echt das Letzte was ich da empfehlen würde.
Ich würde einfach ein Essstäbchen nehmen. Da kann nichts kaputt gehen


----------



## Gurdi (7. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ein Schraubenzieher ist echt das Letzte was ich da empfehlen würde.
> Ich würde einfach ein Essstäbchen nehmen. Da kann nichts kaputt gehen


Ich hatte Ihn schon oft in der Hand und wollte es machen, ehe die Vernunft dann doch einsetzte. Ich hab ein Feinmechanikerkit, da sind so kleine Plastikspatel drin die nutze ich.


----------



## Larsson92 (8. Oktober 2020)

GPU Vertikal einbauen 
Mich hat das nämlich auch mega genervt @davidwigald11 ich habe aber immer meinen lange Schraubenzieher von be quiet dazu genztzt. Hatte aber immer Schiss was kaputtzumachen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich frag mich eher wie ihr alle da überhaupt dran kommt. Selbst mit nem Schraubenzieher würde ich da nicht dran kommen. Die Kappe ist komplett verdeckt von der GPU


----------



## Larsson92 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich gucke vorher wo sich die Kappe befindet und versuche dann nahezu blind mit dem Schraubenzieher das Ding zu finden. Wird immer durch meinen Dark Rock Pro 4 erschwert. Also alles in allem ist es immer eine Fummelei.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ok hier mal zur Verdeutlichung wo meine Kappe sitzt. Der Kühler ist so groß, da kommt auch kein Schraubenzieher dran. Der müsste ja zwischen Backplate und Kühler geführt werden und dann unten abknicken  Geht nicht.
Beim nächsten Ausbau, lass ich die Kappe einfach ab.


----------



## Larsson92 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß gerade nicht, warum das bei dir so übel ist, sind ja nur 4mm mehr als bei mir in der Höhe.


----------



## TJW65 (8. Oktober 2020)

In ca. 15 min. geht die Zen3 Vorstellung los. Etwas Spannung ist dann doch dabei 
@davidwigald11 sehe ich falsch oder kämpft dein Gehäuse Lüfter mit der GPU um Luft? 

Edit: Na, die Lücke wird schon groß genug sein. Wirst dir ja was dabei gedacht haben....

MFG
TJW65


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Oktober 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> @davidwigald11 sehe ich falsch oder kämpft dein Gehäuse Lüfter mit der GPU um Luft?


Das siehst du durchaus richtig. Aber ja ich hab mir tatsächlich was dabei gedacht. In erster Linie, hatte ich den Lüfter nur rumliegen und mich gefragt ob ich den nicht irgendwo sinnvoll einbauen kann. Also hab ich den oben rein gesetzt. Ich hab beide Richtungen ausprobiert und warum auch immer bringt der in der Position ~2°C Verbesserung auf der GPU.
Ich schätze mal weil es offenbar mehr bringt die Abwärme der GPU besser raus zu bekommen, als kühle Luft schneller zu den Lüftern zu bringen.

Edit: Oder wahrscheinlich weil der Lüfter oben, wenn er rein pusten würde, die warme Abluft der GPU einfach nur wieder nach unten drückt und die somit nicht so gut raus kommt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Oktober 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> In ca. 15 min. geht die Zen3 Vorstellung los. Etwas Spannung ist dann doch dabei


War ganz cool  Aber eins ist für mich immer noch unverständlich:
Zen -> Ryzen 1000
Zen+ -> Ryzen 2000
Zen 2 -> Ryzen 3000?
Zen 3 -> Ryzen 5000???

Wär ja auch echt zu einfach es so zu machen 
Zen -> Ryzen 1000
Zen 2 -> Ryzen 2000
Zen 3 -> Ryzen 3000
Zen 4 -> Ryzen 4000


----------



## Octobit (8. Oktober 2020)

Hat wer Vergleichsdaten für die Benchmarks von big Navi gerade?
Borderlands 3 in Badass quality preset in der Benchmark Szene bei 61 FPS dürfte doch etwa der 3080 entsprechen.


----------



## TJW65 (8. Oktober 2020)

Die Auflistung ist schon richtig so.
Sie haben sich mWn. das Namens Schemata einfach mit ihren mobilen 4000er Chips zerschossen welche ja auch auf ZEN2 beruhen.
Ich war während der Vorstellung teilweise aber auch etwas verwirrt bei den ganzen Namen.




Octobit schrieb:


> Hat wer Vergleichsdaten für die Benchmarks von big Navi gerade?
> Borderlands 3 in Badass quality preset in der Benchmark Szene bei 61 FPS dürfte doch etwa der 3080 entsprechen.



Habs nicht ganz im Kopf - etwas unter der 3080 oder?

MFG
TJW65


----------



## Sonny330i (8. Oktober 2020)

Octobit schrieb:


> Hat wer Vergleichsdaten für die Benchmarks von big Navi gerade?
> Borderlands 3 in Badass quality preset in der Benchmark Szene bei 61 FPS dürfte doch etwa der 3080 entsprechen.



Jup, ist bei den 3 Titeln ca gleich stark, wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche. Dann noch 16 Gig VRam.  Klingt bis jetzt schon sehr geil. Hoffe noch auf einen Preis im die 600€ und dann siehts verdammt gut aus für Big Navi 😍


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Oktober 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Sie haben sich mWn. das Namens Schemata einfach mit ihren mobilen 4000er Chips zerschossen welche ja auch auf ZEN2 beruhen.


Sie haben es sich schon zerschossen als Ryzen 2000 "Zen+" hieß und nicht einfach Zen 2.
Es könnte so viel einfacher sein


----------



## Anthropos (8. Oktober 2020)

Was wurde denn jetzt genau zu den neuen AMD-GPUs auf dem Event verkündet. Aus dem bisher geschriebenen, könnte man Schlussfolgern, dass die GPU auf Augenhöhe mit der 3080 liegen soll, korrekt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Oktober 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Was wurde denn jetzt genau zu den neuen AMD-GPUs auf dem Event verkündet. Aus dem bisher geschriebenen, könnte man Schlussfolgern, dass die GPU auf Augenhöhe mit der 3080 liegen soll, korrekt?


Im Grunde wurde nichts großartiges verkündet. Sie haben Benchmarks von 3 Games gezeigt mit ner 6900XT (?) und nem Ryzen 5900X.
Und da lag Borderlands 3 auf Ultra Settings in 4k bei ~61 FPS
Wo genau da die 3080 liegt, weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Edit: in CoD MW lag die Big Navi sogar bei 88 FPS in 4k maxed Out Settings

Edit 2: Ist hier eigentlich jemand der von Navi auf Big Navi upgraden will?


----------



## Larsson92 (8. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Edit 2: Ist hier eigentlich jemand der von Navi auf Big Navi upgraden will?



Da ich eh nur nen FHD 144Hz Monitor habe, nein.


----------



## Da_Obst (8. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das noch nicht der BigChip war und sich AMD das Beste für den Schluss aufbehält. 


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand der von Navi auf Big Navi upgraden will?


Wenn das Teil, wie manche munkeln, für 5-600€ kommt könnt ich schon schwach werden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Oktober 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das noch nicht der BigChip war und sich AMD das Beste für den Schluss aufbehält.


Das wäre auf jeden Fall krass. Weil selbst das gezeigte ja schon an die 3080 heran kommt.


----------



## TJW65 (8. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Edit 2: Ist hier eigentlich jemand der von Navi auf Big Navi upgraden will?



Ich denke nicht. Zum einen möchte / kann ich das Geld nicht dafür ausgeben zum anderen stünde bei mir als nächstes erst einmal ein CPU Upgrade an. Welche? Keine Ahnung!
Meine Jetzige Navi ist selten wirklich voll ausgelastet und wenn sie es ist bin ich mit den gelieferten FPS zufrieden. 


MFG
TJW65


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. Oktober 2020)

TJW65 schrieb:


> Meine Jetzige Navi ist selten wirklich voll ausgelastet und wenn sie es ist bin ich mit den gelieferten FPS zufrieden.


Ja, ist bei mir auch so. Für WQHD ist die ja auch mehr als ausreichend. Man kommt auf dumme Gedanken wenn man wegen einer Pandemie kaum Ausgaben hat, nichts tut und am Ende des Monats plötzlich noch so viel Kohle aufm Konto übrig ist  Ich sollte den Gedanken wohl auch schnell verwerfen.


----------



## Sonny330i (8. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ist hier eigentlich jemand der von Navi auf Big Navi upgraden will?



Hab zwar ne 3080 bestellt, aber wenn die wie bisher nicht mal ansatzweise hier aufschlägt, dann ja.  Definitiv nicht abgeneigt.  Ich kaufe nicht nach Sympathie für eine Marke, sondern nach Sympathie für meinen Geldbeutel  

Wer das beste Gesamtpaket liefert, der bekommt meine hart verdiente Kohle. 

Sollte Big Navi der 3080 ebenbürtig sein oder gar darüber liegen, bei einem besseren Preis, dann bin ich schon sehr zu AMD geneigt. Die 16Gig VRAM sind schon so gut wie safe, was man so liest.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ok hier mal zur Verdeutlichung wo meine Kappe sitzt. Der Kühler ist so groß, da kommt auch kein Schraubenzieher dran. Der müsste ja zwischen Backplate und Kühler geführt werden und dann unten abknicken  Geht nicht.
> Beim nächsten Ausbau, lass ich die Kappe einfach ab.


Kaufe dir eine AIO für die CPU...dann kommste auch besser dran 😁👍😘
So meine 5700xt hat ein neues Zuhause und Sie fühlt sich wohl 😊 Die zwei hässlichen Enermax Lüfter werden auch noch durch Alpenfön Wingboost 3 Argb ersetzt....


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Oktober 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Kaufe dir eine AIO für die CPU...dann kommste auch besser dran 😁👍😘


Hab ich mir tatsächlich auch schon überlegt. Was würdest du denn da nehmen? Einfach die beiden Arctic P14 in der Front bei mir mit nem 280er Radiator ersetzen? Da gibts auch so viel Auswahl... Wenn schon muss die AiO beleuchtet sein  Lüfter sind nicht so wichtig, die kann man auch extra kaufen.

Sieht schon nice aus bei dir!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Edit 2: Ist hier eigentlich jemand der von Navi auf Big Navi upgraden will?



Also wenn die Navi 21 mit einer 3080 mithalten kann und das gepaart mit 16vram und das bei 600€.....dann werde ich im Januar upgraden.  .... Und am liebsten gleich einen 5900x mit neuem 360er AIO....😁 Dann wäre ich glücklich 😁


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir tatsächlich auch schon überlegt. Was würdest du denn da nehmen? Einfach die beiden Arctic P14 in der Front bei mir mit nem 280er Radiator ersetzen? Da gibts auch so viel Auswahl... Wenn schon muss die AiO beleuchtet sein  Lüfter sind nicht so wichtig, die kann man auch extra kaufen.
> 
> Sieht schon nice aus bei dir!


Danke dir.... Puuuh schwer zusagen....kommt immer drauf an wie viel du ausgeben möchtest 😉 die besten günstigen ohne RGB sind immer noch die Artic


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir tatsächlich auch schon überlegt. Was würdest du denn da nehmen? Einfach die beiden Arctic P14 in der Front bei mir mit nem 280er Radiator ersetzen? Da gibts auch so viel Auswahl... Wenn schon muss die AiO beleuchtet sein  Lüfter sind nicht so wichtig, die kann man auch extra kaufen.
> 
> Sieht schon nice aus bei dir!


Danke dir.... Puuuh schwer zusagen....kommt immer drauf an wie viel du ausgeben möchtest 😉 die besten günstigen ohne RGB sind immer noch die Artic


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Oktober 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Danke dir.... Puuuh schwer zusagen....kommt immer drauf an wie viel du ausgeben möchtest 😉 die besten günstigen ohne RGB sind immer noch die Artic


Ja weiß ich, aber so ganz ohne Beleuchtung möcht ich auch nicht 
Und bevor ich was kaufe, muss ich erstmal gucken wie mein Rechner überhaupt wieder vernünftig läuft. Hab nämlich immer noch das Problem, dass er einfach nicht startet wenn er über Nacht aus ist. Schon zum dritten Mal jetzt. Der fährt dann erst hoch, wenn ich das NT ~30 min komplett abschalte


----------



## PiDabbelju (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich wollt mal kurz fragen, ob ihr 1850MHz@1000mV (realer Takt ist dann wahrscheinlich um die 1800MHz richtig?) im Bios eingestellt für ne safe Einstellung haltet. Karte ist die 5700XT TUF ^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Oktober 2020)

PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal kurz fragen, ob ihr 1850MHz@1000mV (realer Takt ist dann wahrscheinlich um die 1800MHz richtig?) im Bios eingestellt für ne safe Einstellung haltet. Karte ist die 5700XT TUF ^^


1000mV? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das stable ist 
Also vielleicht hast du auch den ultimativen Chip, aber meine macht bei spätestens 1043mV schluss. Da kann ich noch so weit runter gehen mit dem Takt.
Warum willst du die Karte denn so stark undervolten?


----------



## PiDabbelju (10. Oktober 2020)

Also im Treiber standen jetzt nach dem BIOS-Flash standardmäßig 1780MHz bei der Kurve und ohne was einzustellen lief der Unigine Superposition einmal problemlos durch. Warum sind 1000mV denn so niedrig? Standardmäßig stehen im BIOS 2100MHz, Im Treiber 2067MHz und die Spannung steht bei 1200mV. 1780MHz sind da doch extrem viel weniger Takt. Würde da gerne mal mehr Stimmen zu hören, ob 1000mV wirklich unmöglich zu betreiben sind. 
EDIT: Und noch ne weitere Frage: Ist Instabilität bei Undervolting eher subtil oder gibt es sobald es instabil ist hier und da wirklich schon Abstürze?


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Oktober 2020)

PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Also im Treiber standen jetzt nach dem BIOS-Flash standardmäßig 1780MHz bei der Kurve und ohne was einzustellen lief der Unigine Superposition einmal problemlos durch. Warum sind 1000mV denn so niedrig? Standardmäßig stehen im BIOS 2100MHz, Im Treiber 2067MHz und die Spannung steht bei 1200mV. 1780MHz sind da doch extrem viel weniger Takt. Würde da gerne mal mehr Stimmen zu hören, ob 1000mV wirklich unmöglich zu betreiben sind.


Von 1200 auf 1000 ist schon wirklich viel, ja. Mich würde halt mal interessieren warum  Ich mein was erhoffst du dir davon? Die Karte wird einfach nur an Leistung verlieren bei so wenig Takt und dir keinen nennenswerten Vorteil bringen. Bei nur ~50mV mehr kannste fast 200MHz Takt drauf packen.

Unmöglich zu betreiben hab ich nicht gesagt, nur das es in meinen Augen nichts bringt. Meine schafft sicher keine 1000mV, aber wenn Superposition bei dir damit läuft ist das ja schon mal was. Beachte aber, dass Superposition sehr "mild" ist sag ich mal  Lass mal lieber Firestrike oder Timespy laufen, oder noch besser, ein paar Stunden zocken, unterschiedliche Games. Was im Superposition stable ist, ist noch lange nicht Gaming tauglich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (10. Oktober 2020)

PiDabbelju schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal kurz fragen, ob ihr 1850MHz@1000mV (realer Takt ist dann wahrscheinlich um die 1800MHz richtig?) im Bios eingestellt für ne safe Einstellung haltet. Karte ist die 5700XT TUF ^^


Wann hast du die Karte gekauft? Die letzten GPU s der letzten 6 Monate brauchen viel weniger Spannung für einen bestimmten Takt. Die ersten Monate waren die GPU s noch nicht so ausgereift....


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich, aber so ganz ohne Beleuchtung möcht ich auch nicht
> Und bevor ich was kaufe, muss ich erstmal gucken wie mein Rechner überhaupt wieder vernünftig läuft. Hab nämlich immer noch das Problem, dass er einfach nicht startet wenn er über Nacht aus ist. Schon zum dritten Mal jetzt. Der fährt dann erst hoch, wenn ich das NT ~30 min komplett abschalte


Welches Netzteil besitzt du?


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Oktober 2020)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil besitzt du?


Das Straight Power 11 750W und es ist gerade mal 1 Jahr alt. Aber es kann doch eigentlich nicht am NT liegen, wäre das defekt, würde der PC doch gar nicht mehr laufen, oder?
Es ist nur nach einem Kaltstart, wenn er über Nacht aus war, dann geht er erst an, wenn ich das NT für einige Zeit komplett abschalte.  Die Beschreibung des Problems ist doch eigentlich ziemlich genau, grenzt das den Fehler nicht ein? Ich vermute eher irgendwas mit dem Board.


----------



## PiDabbelju (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich mache das, weil die TUF so ziemlich das schlechteste Custom ist, was es gibt und ich es gerne kühl und halbwegs leise habe ^^ 
Hab jetzt gerade aber nochmal was (für mich) sehr komisches rausgefunden: Habe jetzt den Takt im BIOS von 1850MHz auf 1950MHz erhöht, das BIOS dann auf die Karte geflasht und musste dann feststellen, dass da gar keine anderen Taktraten bei raus kommen. Öfnne ich die Kurve steht, wie auch bei 1850MHz nur 1780MHz da. Woran liegt das?


----------



## blautemple (10. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das Straight Power 11 750W und es ist gerade mal 1 Jahr alt. Aber es kann doch eigentlich nicht am NT liegen, wäre das defekt, würde der PC doch gar nicht mehr laufen, oder?
> Es ist nur nach einem Kaltstart, wenn er über Nacht aus war, dann geht er erst an, wenn ich das NT für einige Zeit komplett abschalte.  Die Beschreibung des Problems ist doch eigentlich ziemlich genau, grenzt das den Fehler nicht ein? Ich vermute eher irgendwas mit dem Board.



Die ersten 12 Monate hast du 24h direkt Austausch. Einfach da melden: https://www.bequiet.com/de/contact/service
Dann wird dir ein neues zugeschickt und im selben Zug wird das Alte wieder mitgenommen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. Oktober 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die ersten 12 Monate hast du 24h direkt Austausch. Einfach da melden: https://www.bequiet.com/de/contact/service
> Dann wird dir ein neues zugeschickt und im selben Zug wird das Alte wieder mitgenommen.


Das ist mir bewusst, aber das würd ich mir gerne ersparen, wenn am Ende das NT überhaupt nicht schuld ist 
Edit: Sehe gerade ich bin schon im 13. Monat...


----------



## TJW65 (20. Oktober 2020)

Seit Gestern ist der 20.10.1 draußen und der 20.9.1 WHQL Treiber.
Angeblich wurden einige Audio Probleme behoben - die schienen hier ja auch einige bemerkt zu haben.
MFG


----------



## Gurdi (20. Oktober 2020)

Ohh welches Audioproblem, muss ich direkt mal schaun. Ich leide unter dem AVR Bug 



> Audio may experience instability when connected through an Audio Video Receiver via HDMI® on Radeon RX 5000 series graphics products.



Endlich!


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Oktober 2020)

So da warum auch immer die Lüfterkurve mal klappt und mal nicht in der Adrenalin Software, wollte ich mal mit dem MPT das einstellen. Leider bin ich wohl zu blöd dafür 
Ich habe jetzt folgende Settings eingetragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was genau muss ich denn jetzt noch machen? Und hab ich das richtig eingestellt?


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

Uff, das würd ich so aber nicht lassen. So wie ich das verstehe, ist das Target jetzt 3500 RPM bei 90°C zu erreichen   Wie verhält sich die Karte denn damit?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So siehts bei mir aus. Und damit erreiche ich tatsächlich ziemlich genau die Fan Maximum RPM (2300) bei Fan Target Temperature (80°C). Die anderen Zahlen hab ich gar nicht verändert, nur die beiden genannten, quasi also letzter Punkt der Lüfterkurve. Du musst halt ungefähr wissen, wo du hin willst und was der Kühler auch schaffen kann. So wie ich das verstanden hab, versucht das MPT bei mir jetzt die Lüfter so zu regeln, dass ich immer höchstens die 2300 bei 80°C erreiche.

Ich finde das aber auch immer noch etwas undurchsichtig. Rein theoretisch weiß ich was z.B. das Accoustic Limit ist, aber in der Praxis ändert diese Zahl irgendwie überhaupt nichts.

Nur Target Temperature und Max RPM machen Sinn für mich. Wenn ich die jetzt z.B. auf 60°C stellen würde, dann würde halt der Lüfter schon bei 60°C auf 2300 RPM drehen. Es ist im Grunde der letzte Punkt der Lüfterkurve.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe mich einfach an das Video von Igor gehalten ^^ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4C8j1hqMRcw:1380

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich habe das so verstanden das die Lüfter andrehen und dann in meinem Fall bei 2050 aufhören damit die sich einpendeln. Aber kann auch sein das ich das komplett falsch verstanden habe 

Nur muss ich dann "Write SPPT" machen oder muss das als Bios geflasht werden?
Write SPPT hat gar nichts gemacht bei mir.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Nur muss ich dann "Write SPPT" machen oder muss das als Bios geflasht werden?
> Write SPPT hat gar nichts gemacht bei mir.


Wenn du alles fertig eingestellt hast, musst du Write SPPT drücken und dann unbedingt den Rechner neustarten. Sonst wird auch nichts übernommen. Das Bios musst du nicht flashen. Das kannst du tun mit dem Red Bios Editor, damit deine EInstellungen direkt ins Vbios geflasht werden und somit immer erhalten bleiben, aber MUSST du nicht. Du musst halt nur Bedenken, wenn du es nicht ins Bios flashst, musst du die Zahlen nach einem Treiber Update erneut einstellen. Aber ich mach das auch so, sind ja nur 2 Klicks, du kannst die MPT Einstellungen ja als Datei exportieren. mit "Save"

Edit: Nach dem Video versteh ich das auch langsam. Ich vermute unsere Methoden gehen beide, Igor und du ihr geht nach der Drehzahl. Ihr wollt eine bestimmte Drehzahl erreichen (Accoustic Limit) und ich möchte eine bestimmte Maximal Temperatur erreichen (80°C). Deshalb regelt ihr mit Throtteling und Accoustic Limit und ich mit Maximum RPM und Target Temperature.
Ich hoffe das ist kein Denkfehler 

Edit 2: Könntest du mal mit GPU-Z und Superposition deine Lüfterkurve aufnehmen mit den Werten die du eingestellt hast? Würde mich mal interessieren ob die Kurve jetzt genauso aussieht wie im Video.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Oktober 2020)

Fehler gefunden  Beim Msi Afterburner war noch ein haken drin der weg musste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt sieht das ganze so aus bei mir:
Bisschen Fein Tuning wird noch betrieben. Gefällt mir noch nicht zu 100%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne Überlegung:
Offenbar kann man ja mit dem Accoustic Limit nach Drehzahl regeln und mit dem Target nach Temperatur. 

Sagen wir mal ich will ca. 80°C bei ca. 2000 RPM erreichen. 
Variante 1: Target Temperature 80°C, Maximum RPM 2000, Accoustic Limit und Throtteling bleiben unberührt
Variante 2: Accoustic Limit 2000 RPM, Throtteling 2200 RPM, Target Temperature 90°C, Max RPM 3500

Was würde Variante 2 von Variante 1 unterscheiden? Würden die nicht beide unter Volllast einfach bei 2000 drehen und 80°C erreichen?


----------



## TJW65 (21. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ohh welches Audioproblem, muss ich direkt mal schaun. Ich leide unter dem AVR Bug
> 
> 
> 
> Endlich!


Behoben, läuft alles? 

MFG


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Muss die Karte erst wieder umbauen, das wird noch ne weile dauern bei mir leider. Erst brauch ich ne neue Radeon ehe die Navi wieder in den HTPC wandert (derzeit würdig vertreten durch V56 Schlumpf)


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Mal ne Überlegung:
> Offenbar kann man ja mit dem Accoustic Limit nach Drehzahl regeln und mit dem Target nach Temperatur.
> 
> Sagen wir mal ich will ca. 80°C bei ca. 2000 RPM erreichen.
> ...


So ganz verstanden habe ich das auch nicht wirklich. Könnte mir vorstellen das die Lüfter bei Variante 2 noch höher drehen können wenn man über 80 Grad kommt? Aber das würde mit der Lüfterkurve nicht passen. Müsste man eigentlich mal ausprobieren. Ich hab das jetzt auch auf 80 Grad gestellt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> So ganz verstanden habe ich das auch nicht wirklich. Könnte mir vorstellen das die Lüfter bei Variante 2 noch höher drehen können wenn man über 80 Grad kommt?


Klingt erstmal logisch, ist aber irgendwie nicht so  Selbst bei Variante 1 drehen die Lüfter höher, wenn die Karte mit 2000 RPM die 80°C nicht halten kann.
Ich werd das am Wochenende vielleicht mal testen. Da steht nämlich eh noch ein Umbau an vom PC


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Oktober 2020)

Dann versteh ich nicht wofür Max Rpm ist


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Dann versteh ich nicht wofür Max Rpm ist


Was der Lüfter maximal an Umdrehungen schafft wenn er auf 100% läuft oder im anderen Reiter die maximale Drehzahl die der Lüfter ohne Notmodus des Abitrators ansteuert.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich habs jetzt getestet. Es scheint so, als würde das MPT die Target Temperature immer vorziehen bei der Lüfterregelung.

-Accoustic Limit ist die Drehzahl, die *versucht* wird zu halten, um Target Temperature zu halten
-Target Temperature ist der Hotspot, der immer gehalten wird (!)

*Was ich jetzt herausgefunden hab*: Sagen wir ich stelle Target auf 80°C und Accoustic Limit auf 2000 RPM. Die Karte kann aber nicht TJ bei 80°C halten mit 2000 RPM. Dann geht die *Drehzahl* hoch und *nicht* TJ! Also wird immer nach der Temperatur geregelt!

Das Accoustic Limit ist völlig irrelevant, *solange* ich eine *realistische* Target Temperature einstelle. Wenn ich weiß, meine Karte kann 80°C bei grob 2300 RPM halten, dann ist das Accoustic Limit komplett egal. Weil das MPT versucht einfach die 80°C zu halten und wird dabei so hoch drehen wie es eben nötig ist. Da hilft es auch nicht mein Accoustic Limit auf 1700 zu setzen, weil mit 1700RPM die 80°C nicht gehalten werden können.
Sieht man hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotz Accoustic auf 2200 dreht der Lüfter mit 2300 um exakt TJ bei 80°C zu halten

Wenn ich natürlich eine *unrealistische* Target Temperature von z.B. 100°C eintrage, dann macht ein Accoustic Limit natürlich sehr wohl Sinn, weil die 100°C niemals erreicht werden. Also pendelt sich der Lüfter einfach beim Accoustic Limit ein, weil TJ  ja schon dort nicht mal bei 100°C ist und gar kein Grund besteht höher zu drehen.
Sieht man hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


90°C werden nie erreicht, deshalb dreht der Lüfter sogar mit weniger als dem Accoustic Limit, weil er selbst damit schon 82°C hält.

*Es sind also 2 unterschiedliche Wege:*
-> Wenn man unbedingt eine bestimmte Drehzahl halten will, bei egal welchem Hotspot, dann einfach das Target hoch ansetzen und Accoustic Limit auf den Wert den man gerne hätte.
-> Will man einen bestimmten Hotspot halten, bei egal welcher Drehzahl, dann einfach das Target auf den gewünschten Wert setzen und der Rest ist komplett egal.
Siehe hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist das *exakt* selbe Ergebnis wie bei Bild 1, obwohl ich ALLE Drehzahlen komplett anders eingestellt habe. Es wird einfach nur die 80°C gehalten und so hoch gedreht wie dafür nötig ist.

*Ich bitte um Korrektur falls ich hier falsch liege!!!*


----------



## Gurdi (21. Oktober 2020)

Ja exakt so ist es. Acvcoustic wird angestrebt zur HotSpot, geht das nicht kommt die Max Temp oder ein Bereich dazwischen zum tragen. Darüber steigt die TJ bis zum anlaufen des Notmodus oder der Drosselung.


----------



## LordEliteX (21. Oktober 2020)

Danke für den Test


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Danke für den Test


Im Grunde kann man das ganze geteste mit dem Absatz zusammenfassen:


davidwigald11 schrieb:


> > Wenn man unbedingt eine bestimmte Drehzahl halten will, bei egal welchem Hotspot, dann einfach das Target hoch ansetzen und Accoustic Limit auf den Wert den man gerne hätte.
> -> Will man einen bestimmten Hotspot halten, bei egal welcher Drehzahl, dann einfach das Target auf den gewünschten Wert setzen und der Rest ist komplett egal.


Es kommt also nur drauf an, was du haben willst. Ich persönlich, will einfach nur für mein gutes Gefühl die 80°C halten. Bin ja eh nicht Lautstärkeempfindlich. Also setze ich mein Target auf 80, der Rest ist irrelevant. Egal was ich einstelle, die 80°C wird die Karte immer bei 2300 RPM erreichen. Ok, mal davon abgesehen, wenn ich jetzt Max RPM drosseln würde 

Edit: Morgen kommt ne AiO bei mir in den Rechner für die CPU. Der Lüfteraufbau im Case wird also verändert, die Platzverhältnisse werden anders. Bin mal gespannt, ob das auch was an der GPU ändern wird.


----------



## RX6900XTXT (21. Oktober 2020)

Navis Präsentationsbühne mit RT Boden. Das ist ein großes Display


----------



## Gurdi (22. Oktober 2020)

Sieht nach ner menge RT gelaber aus....


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Oktober 2020)

Ist ein Undervolting mit dem MPT stabiler als mit der Radeon Software? 
Hab bis jetzt noch kein stabiles Undervolting rausgefunden. 

2000Mhz eingestellt mit 1150mV und es crashte.. (Radeon Software)


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ist ein Undervolting mit dem MPT stabiler als mit der Radeon Software?
> Hab bis jetzt noch kein stabiles Undervolting rausgefunden.
> 
> 2000Mhz eingestellt mit 1150mV und es crashte.. (Radeon Software)


Ob du UV jetzt mit dem Wattman, dem MPT oder mit dem Afterburner machst ist prinzipiell egal. Nimm einfach den Treiber, ist am einfachsten.

2000MHz eingestellt sind halt auch nicht wenig. Nimm mal 50MHz weniger und taste dich mit der Spannung dann runter. Meine Karte macht auch keine 2000MHz undervolted mit. Es gibt oft son Punkt beim Takt da crasht der Treiber einfach. Kann gut sein, dass du nur 20MHz runter musst und plötzlich ist die Karte selbst mit noch viel weniger Spannung stabil. Ich würde mit 1950MHz anfangen und dann so weit runter mit der Spannung wie es geht.


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Oktober 2020)

Dann probiere ich mal 1950Mhz mit 1.1V. Dürfte doch eigentlich Safe sein oder?


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2020)

Denke schon. Meine Karte läuft aktuell bei 1975MHz @ 1047mV


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Oktober 2020)

Division 2 ist gecrashed -.-
Meine Karte reagiert so hart sensibel auf jegliche Änderung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Division 2 ist gecrashed -.-
> Meine Karte reagiert so hart sensibel auf jegliche Änderung.


Mit welchem Setting denn?
Gecrashed heißt Blackscreen?


----------



## LordEliteX (22. Oktober 2020)

1100mV und 1950Mhz
Dann eben mit 1150mV und 1950Mhz

Beide male hat sich Division 2 verabschiedet mit der tollen Meldung "Oh nein ein Absturz"
Radeon Treiber ist dabei abgestürzt.

Mit Stock Settings läuft es ohne Probleme.


----------



## davidwigald11 (22. Oktober 2020)

Das ist wirklich merkwürdig. Das kann man ja noch nicht mal als UV bezeichnen so wirklich. 
Wie hoch ist denn der Takt @Stock? Und Spannung dürfte ja nicht mal viel höher sein, bei den meisten irgendwo bei ~1170mV

Passiert das nur bei Division oder auch bei anderen Spielen? Weil Division ist auch so ziemlich das empfindlichste Spiel überhaupt.


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich merkwürdig. Das kann man ja noch nicht mal als UV bezeichnen so wirklich.
> Wie hoch ist denn der Takt @Stock? Und Spannung dürfte ja nicht mal viel höher sein, bei den meisten irgendwo bei ~1170mV
> 
> Passiert das nur bei Division oder auch bei anderen Spielen? Weil Division ist auch so ziemlich das empfindlichste Spiel überhaupt.


Stock ist 2090Mhz bei 1200mV
World of Tanks stürzt auch bei den Settings ab. Und dort ist die Karte nicht mal zu 100% ausgelastet.

Als ich die Karte neu hatte, habe ich auch Ark und AC:O getestet fürs Undervolten. Dort lief das Setting auch nie.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2020)

1200mV Stock? Auch das ist schon irgendwie merkwürdig, eigentlich kam irgendwann ein Treiber, der die Spannung von den ganzen Karten irgendwo zwischen 1170-1180 festgelegt hat. 1200 Hab ich seit Release nicht mehr gesehen. 
Du hast eine Red Devil?

Naja dann bleibt dir wohl nicht viel übrig außer die Karte @Stock zu nutzen


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Oktober 2020)

Ja dann bleibt die @Stock
Ist trotzdem seltsam alles. Ich hatte auch noch nie eine normale Lüfterkurve. Die fing immer mit 30% an und am höchsten war die bei sagenhaften 31%  

Edit: Hat schon jemand mal die "Automatische Energiesenkung GPU" probiert? Der sagt mit 1157mV. Aber damit sind ja nicht mal die 1950Mhz stabil 

Edit2: Ich hatte im MPT die 1150mV eingetragen und die bekomm ich nicht mehr zurückgesetzt. Hab wieder die 1200mV eingetragen aber der übernimmt das nicht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem seltsam alles. Ich hatte auch noch nie eine normale Lüfterkurve. Die fing immer mit 30% an


Ist normal, das ist das PWM Minimum


LordEliteX schrieb:


> Edit: Hat schon jemand mal die "Automatische Energiesenkung GPU" probiert? Der sagt mit 1157mV. Aber damit sind ja nicht mal die 1950Mhz stabil


Das ist halt Auto UV. Krass das nicht mal das bei dir stabil ist.


LordEliteX schrieb:


> Edit2: Ich hatte im MPT die 1150mV eingetragen und die bekomm ich nicht mehr zurückgesetzt. Hab wieder die 1200mV eingetragen aber der übernimmt das nicht.


Du musst im MPT einfach nur auf delete SPPT gehen und dann den Rechner neustarten.


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Du musst im MPT einfach nur auf delete SPPT gehen und dann den Rechner neustarten.


Hab ich mehrmals probiert. die 1150mV sind fest drin auf einmal :/
Hab den Treiber jetzt mit DDU mal entfernt mal schauen ob es klappt..

Ich will doch nur meine Lüfter einstellen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2020)

Uff was ist denn da passiert?
Wie sieht denn dein MPT aus? Wenn du das öffnest siehst du da noch Werte? Weil wenn ja, dann ist die SPPT nicht gelöscht. Das MPT sollte beim öffnen komplett leer sein.
Du hast aber nicht mit dem Red Bios Editor irgendwas geflasht oder?


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Oktober 2020)

MPT war leer bzw alles ausgegraut.
Hab alles gelöscht und das Bios neu von Gpu-z gezogen und nur die Lüfter eingestellt.

Habe jetzt nochmal den Treiber auf Werkseinstellungen gesetzt und das ganze nochmal von vorne gemacht.
Jetzt scheint er es übernommen zu haben. Was für ne Geburt. Ich starte den Pc nochmals neu um zu gucken ob das auch dauerhaft so bleibt.

Edit: wieder 1150mV...


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2020)

Also wenn das MPT leer ist dürften da eigentlich keine Einstellungen mehr überschrieben sein. Vielleicht sind 1150 einfach dein Stock Wert?
Ansonsten bin ich gerad auch überfragt. Im Treiber ist ja noch nicht mal ne Kurve zu sehen bei dir...


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab den Treiber nochmals neu installiert und da steht 1200mV bei 2090Mhz.
Mit den 1150mV hatte ich eben einen bluescreen.
Ich versteh es einfach nicht. Es hatte einwandfrei funktioniert.

Nach nem Neustart wieder die 1150mV..
Bin am verzweifeln..

Update: Habe im MSI Afterburner wieder "Erased autosaved startup Settings" aktiviert. Dadurch habe ich die normalen 1200mV bei 2090Mhz. Dann habe ich aber den Low Level Zugriff deaktiviert und dadurch werden endlich zuverlässig die Wattman einstellungen geladen. 


Noch nie solche Probleme gehabt..


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Update: Habe im MSI Afterburner wieder "Erased autosaved startup Settings" aktiviert. Dadurch habe ich die normalen 1200mV bei 2090Mhz. Dann habe ich aber den Low Level Zugriff deaktiviert und dadurch werden endlich zuverlässig die Wattman einstellungen geladen.
> 
> 
> Noch nie solche Probleme gehabt..


Schmeiß den Afterburner mal bitte komplett runter. Wofür brauchst du den überhaupt? Der verträgt sich einfach nicht in Kombination mit Wattman. Ist auch einfach nicht nötig dieses Programm, wofür...


----------



## ChrischiHROHH (23. Oktober 2020)

3DMark in Ultra-HD - Benchmarks der RX 6800XT mit und ohne Raytracing aufgetaucht | igor´sLAB
					

Wie immer muss man solche Benchmarks natürlich mit der notwendigen Vorsicht genießen, auch wenn das mir gestern zugespielte Material durchaus plausibel scheint. Zwei Quellen…




					www.igorslab.de
				




Erste Benchmarks der 6800 XT 

Hoffentlich ist die am Release-Tag Verfügbar. Wenn ja, dann: "Gekauft".


----------



## LordEliteX (23. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Schmeiß den Afterburner mal bitte komplett runter. Wofür brauchst du den überhaupt? Der verträgt sich einfach nicht in Kombination mit Wattman. Ist auch einfach nicht nötig dieses Programm, wofür...


Nutze den nur für OSD. Hatte den auch schon testweise runter geschmissen. Aber ohne Erfolg. Die Probleme traten ja jetzt mit dem MPT auf. 
Werde am Sonntag aber nochmal ohne den afterburner testen und dann berichten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Nutze den nur für OSD. Hatte den auch schon testweise runter geschmissen. Aber ohne Erfolg. Die Probleme traten ja jetzt mit dem MPT auf.
> Werde am Sonntag aber nochmal ohne den afterburner testen und dann berichten.


Richte dir fürs OSD lieber HWinfo + RTSS ein. Funktioniert viel besser, kein Mensch braucht den Afterburner.


----------



## LordEliteX (24. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Richte dir fürs OSD lieber HWinfo + RTSS ein. Funktioniert viel besser, kein Mensch braucht den Afterburner.


Werde ich morgen mal alles einrichten. RSST und Hwinfo ist ja schon drauf.


----------



## davidwigald11 (24. Oktober 2020)

Dann ist es ja ganz einfach. RTSS zuerst starten (wichtig) dann HWinfo starten -> Einstellungen -> OSD
Bei allem was du sehen willst den Haken bei Show value in OSD setzen und dann kannste mit Column und Line auswählen wo auf dem Bildschirm das zu sehen sein soll.


----------



## Fobi25 (26. Oktober 2020)

Tag zusammen, weiß jemand, ob man bei der Radeon RX 5700 XT Sapphire Pulse den roten Schriftzug "sapphire" an der Hardware selbst, farblich ändern kann?
Danke


----------



## Sonny330i (26. Oktober 2020)

Fobi25 schrieb:


> Tag zusammen, weiß jemand, ob man bei der Radeon RX 5700 XT Sapphire Pulse den roten Schriftzug "sapphire" an der Hardware selbst, farblich ändern kann?
> Danke



Kann mich nicht daran erinnern, daß man den ändern könnte. Bei der Nitro+ geht das.


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja ganz einfach. RTSS zuerst starten (wichtig) dann HWinfo starten -> Einstellungen -> OSD
> Bei allem was du sehen willst den Haken bei Show value in OSD setzen und dann kannste mit Column und Line auswählen wo auf dem Bildschirm das zu sehen sein soll.


So habe jetzt mal den Afterburner deinstalliert und habe den Treiber mal frisch drauf gemacht. 
Soweit auch alles gut. Die Lüfterkurve ist halt immernoch nicht vorhanden. 

Sobald ich aber das MPT nutze, setzt er die 1150mV. Damit ist das System aber nicht stabil. 
Die 1150mV bekomm ich auch nur weg wenn ich den Treiber restlos entferne. Da der Wattman aber endlich meine Profile speichert, brauch ich das MPT auch nicht. Lediglich der Zero Fan Modus ist jetzt inaktiv.


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Lediglich der Zero Fan Modus ist jetzt inaktiv.


Ja das ist leider so, wenn man die Lüfterkurve im Wattman einstellt. Genau deshalb mach ich das ja übers MPT.
Heißt wenn du die SPPT ins MPT lädst mit "load" dann hast du automatisch eine Spannung von 1150mV die auch nicht mehr weg geht?
Das hört sich irgendwie echt so an, als hättest du die ins Bios geflasht, aber das kann ja nicht wenn du den Red Bios Editor gar nicht benutzt


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Oktober 2020)

Vielleicht habe ich auch irgendwas verhunzt 
Bios habe ich nicht geflasht. Ohne dem MPT habe ich ja meine Stock Settings ^^
Aber es funktioniert soweit ja gut. Evtl wage ich mich dann bei Big Navi nochmal ran wenn dort wieder die Lüftersteuerung mist ist


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Oktober 2020)

LordEliteX schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich auch irgendwas verhunzt
> Bios habe ich nicht geflasht. Ohne dem MPT habe ich ja meine Stock Settings ^^
> Aber es funktioniert soweit ja gut. Evtl wage ich mich dann bei Big Navi nochmal ran wenn dort wieder die Lüftersteuerung mist ist


Versteh ich jetzt nicht, was läuft denn jetzt überhaupt wie? 
Was hast du wo eingestellt, nutzt du das MPT überhaupt? 
Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt nicht, was läuft denn jetzt überhaupt wie?
> Was hast du wo eingestellt, nutzt du das MPT überhaupt?
> Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt


Das MPT kann ich so nicht nutzen. Sobald ich das nutze trägt er die 1150mV ein. 
Das Problem was ich hatte war, das der Wattman mein Profil nicht geladen hat beim Windows Start. Deswegen wollte ich das dann mit dem MPT machen. 

Durch Zufall habe ich dann rausgefunden das eine Einstellung vom Afterburner verantwortlich ist das dass Profil nicht geladen wird. Deswegen mache ich die Lüftersteuerung über dem Wattman 

Ich werde das MPT mal neu runterladen und installieren und das ganze noch einmal versuchen


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Oktober 2020)

Das heißt, MPT und Afterburner sind deinstalliert, deine Karte läuft jetzt @Stock von Spannung/Takt her und die Lüfterkurve ist über den Wattman eingestellt, soweit richtig? 

Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung. Hat dich leider nur nicht weiter gebracht in Sachen UV und Zero Fan geht nicht mehr. Wie sieht denn die Lüfterkurve aus im Wattman wenn du die auf @Stock laufen lässt. Ist die so schlecht?


----------



## LordEliteX (27. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Das heißt, MPT und Afterburner sind deinstalliert, deine Karte läuft jetzt @Stock von Spannung/Takt her und die Lüfterkurve ist über den Wattman eingestellt, soweit richtig?
> 
> Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung. Hat dich leider nur nicht weiter gebracht in Sachen UV und Zero Fan geht nicht mehr. Wie sieht denn die Lüfterkurve aus im Wattman wenn du die auf @Stock laufen lässt. Ist die so schlecht?


Genau 

Edit: MPT neu installiert und es funktioniert  Endlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stock ist die ungefähr so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Oktober 2020)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie genau VSR funktioniert?
Ich hab es bisher so verstanden, dass das Bild in der gewählten Auflösung gerendert wird und anschließend auf die Auflösung meines Monitors wieder runter skaliert wird. Ist das korrekt?
Das sollte also dann mehr Leistung kosten (klar höhere Auflösung wird berechnet) aber optisch schärfer und detailreicher aussehen?

Z.B. in Doom könnte das ja dann sehr hilfreich sein. Doom Eternal läuft bei mir wieder mal gefühlt mit 1 Millionen FPS. Bzw. wenn ich alles auf Anschlag drehe, dann hab ich in 1440p einfach immer noch weit über 200 FPS   Da könnte ich doch easy noch mit VSR was rausholen und hätte immer noch mehr als genug FPS.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Ja kann man so sagen, es ist quasi zusätzliches Vollbild AA und deutlich besser als DSR. VSR auf 1800p stellen bei dir dann, klappt wunderbar.


----------



## ploedman (31. Oktober 2020)

Afterburner und Radeon Software vertragen sich nicht, das Problem hatte ich auch, das Afterburner immer die Settings vom Radeon versucht hat zu ändern und deshalb bei mir auch zu Treiber abstürzen geführt hat.

Entweder nur die Treiber über Windows Update installieren und Afterburner benutzten oder nur Radeon Software.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ja kann man so sagen, es ist quasi zusätzliches Vollbild AA und deutlich besser als DSR. VSR auf 1800p stellen bei dir dann, klappt wunderbar.


Ich hab jetzt VSR im Treiber aktiviert, aber im Spiel kann ich nichts höheres als 1440p auswählen  

Edit: Ok ich bin dumm, muss es natürlich im Windows noch ändern 

Edit 2: Ah schade, in 1800p erreich ich dann mit Ultra- Albtraum Settings doch nicht mehr die vollen 140 FPS, sondern "nur" ~120 FPS. Außerdem wird die Karte über 90°C heiß, warum auch immer. Hab in anderen Spielen bei 100% Auslastung ja auch nur 80°C, keine Ahnung warum die Karte da jetzt heißer wird. Voller als volle Auslastung kann ja eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung warum die Karte da jetzt heißer wird. Voller als volle Auslastung kann ja eigentlich nicht sein.


Doch dass kann sehr wohl sein. Die Bandbreite drückt jetzt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Doch dass kann sehr wohl sein. Die Bandbreite drückt jetzt.


Ahh okay, das macht also auch noch was aus, okay 
Mein Gedanke war halt, wenn die Karte auf 100% 80°C erreicht dann ist das halt das Maximum, weil noch stärker als 100% kann sie ja nicht ausgelastet werden.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Die Auslastungswerte sind fürn Arsch auf GPU´s. Die Temperatur am HotSpot und der Verbrauch sind die richtigen Indikatoren.

Schau dir das mal an, selbes Setting, bei allen drei 97-98% GPU "Last" und 800mv "Undervolt"
Da liegen geschmeidige 100Watt zwischen bzw 1000Umdrehungen am Lüfter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Die Auslastungswerte sind fürn Arsch auf GPU´s. Die Temperatur am HotSpot und der Verbrauch sind die richtigen Indikatoren.


Krass, das hätt ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Gut zu wissen. 
Aber wie kommt das auf deinen Screens zustande? Hast du da auch unterschiedliche Auflösungen? 

Bei Doom kann ich mir das leider nicht so genau anzeigen lassen. Warum auch immer blockiert das Spiel sowohl Afterburner Overlay als auch HWinfo Overlay auch im randlosen Fenstermodus. War auch schon in Doom 2016 so. Kriege also da ausschließlich das Radeon Overlay, oder Ingame Overlay.


----------



## Gurdi (31. Oktober 2020)

Unter Vulkan kostet das AB Overlay auch viel Leistung, würde ich da nicht verwenden selbst wenn es geht. Ein großer Vorteil vom AMD Overlay ist dass es auch dort funktioniert wo der AB nicht mitmacht.

Es sind unterschiedliche Auflösungen aber auch unabhängig davon spielt die Last der Engine eine große Rolle.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Unter Vulkan kostet das AB Overlay auch viel Leistung, würde ich da nicht verwenden selbst wenn es geht. Ein großer Vorteil vom AMD Overlay ist dass es auch dort funktioniert wo der AB nicht mitmacht.


Ich nutze eigentlich sowieso nur das AMD Overlay. Das wichtigste seh ich da auch.


Gurdi schrieb:


> Es sind unterschiedliche Auflösungen


Interessant auf jeden Fall, hätt ich nicht erwartet. Für mich hat sich VSR daher erstmal erledigt, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Karte dadurch so viel heißer wird, das ist selbst mir dann ein wenig zu laut


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Navi läuft ordentlich in dem Spiel. Die 2070S wird direkt mal wieder mitkassiert^^
Spiele es derzeit auch auf der 5700er und läuft wirklich anständig darauf, Ultra kann man aber knicken allein wegen dem Vram.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Eh42L1O3AYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Ultra kann man aber knicken allein wegen dem Vram.


Ja, hatte gestern eine fast 150 Kommentare Diskussion mit jemandem der mir verklickern wollte, wie egal doch die 10GB VRAM der 3080 sind und das es doch sowieso noch locker die nächsten 5 Jahre reicht, alleine weil die Karte so schnell ist. Egal was ich sagte, es wurde immer drum herum argumentiert. Selbst solche Videos wie von HU, wo jetzt schon die 8GB zu knapp sind...
Aber schön zu sehen, dass ich nicht falsch liege  Ich werde einfach zu oft getriggered von solchen Diskussionen 

Btw, sehr schönes übersichtliches klares Video! Legion scheint ja echt fordernd zu sein, heftig. Hab mit meiner 5700XT in fast jedem Spiel in 1440p deutlich mehr FPS.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Das ist nicht mal Ultra und die HD Texturen fehlen auch....


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mal Ultra und die HD Texturen fehlen auch....


Echt übel das Game 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IK_Ue4d9CpE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hier gibts übrigens ein 2020 Update zwischen 5700XT vs. 2070 super
Also einige Benchmarks kommen mir hier sehr merkwürdig vor.

In 1440p erreicht die Navi in CoD Avg. FPS von 135 (?) Das kommt mir sehr viel vor, so viel erreiche ich nicht. Oder testen die ausschließlich Single Player? Den hab ich gar nicht gespielt, da kann es natürlich sein.

In Doom Eternal hingegen, kommt die Navi in 1440p auf Avg. 119 FPS !? Das kann doch vorne und hinten nicht stimmen. Ich hab in Ultra-Albtraum Settings fast 200 FPS. Überseh ich hier irgendwas?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


194 FPS.
Verstehe nicht wie HU da auf 119 Avg. kommt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2020)

Btw. Ist Timespy eigentlich irgendwie noch fordernder als alle Games? Bei meinem Setting @1047mV schmiert mir Timespy ab, hatte vorhin für ein Temp Vergleich den Benchmark versucht.

Hab dann aus Neugier mal paar Games getestet nochmal um zu gucken ob es irgendwie an einem neuen Treiber liegt, aber GTA5, Battlefront 2, Doom Eternal und Modern Warfare, waren alle stabil


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

TimeSpy ist schon anspruchsvoll für Navi. Ich nutze das zum ausloten.


----------



## Elistaer (1. November 2020)

Ich hab heute mal rein aus Neugier Superposition bei meiner RX 5700XT durch geführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> TimeSpy ist schon anspruchsvoll für Navi. Ich nutze das zum ausloten.


Sollte ich wohl eigentlich auch machen, aber sehe halt nicht den Sinn mein Setting so zu optimieren, dass Timespy läuft, wenn alle Games eh schon laufen nur Timespy nicht 


Elistaer schrieb:


> ch hab heute mal rein aus Neugier Superposition bei meiner RX 5700XT durch geführt.


Jo das ist ein ziemlich normaler Wert 
Welche Navi hast du?


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2020)

Geht doch... 
Ich hab lediglich den Takt von 1975MHz auf 1957MHz gesenkt, damit läuft Timespy sauber durch. Wofür ich das jetzt gemacht habe, weiß ich eigentlich selber nicht, weil jedes Game bisher mit 1975 lief, aber naja trotzdem blödes Gefühl wenn Timespy nicht läuft  

Mit dem Score kann ich wohl zufrieden sein?
1957MHz@1047mV 
Speicher @1800MHz
PT +10%



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (1. November 2020)

Für 1971 brauch ich 1100mv auf der non XT also kannst dunzufrieden sein denke ich.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> dunzufrieden


Hmm war das jetzt ein "unzufrieden" oder "du zufrieden"


----------



## Gurdi (2. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> "du zufrieden"


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

Jemand ne Idee wieso mein Adrenalin immer noch mein altes Profil lädt? 
Ich mein ist ja schön und gut, dass mittlerweile behoben wurde, dass manchmal gar kein Profil geladen wird, aber jetzt lädt er immer noch das UV Profil mit 1975MHz die ganze Zeit


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

lol


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> lol


Sehr hilfreich 

@davidwigald11: Hast du die Profile exportiert?


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> @davidwigald11: Hast du die Profile exportiert?


Ja, also ganz normal gespeichert eben  
Er soll das obere mit dem Pfeil markierte laden, ich wähle es aus und sobald ich den Rechner neustarte, ist wieder das untere mit dem Pfeil markierte aktiv. Das war mein altes Profil.
Was ist eigentlich die oberste Datei, "Driver"? Die aktualisiert sich irgendwie bei Änderungen jedes mal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Standardsetting.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Joa... da würde mir ganz spontan _löschen_ einfallen 

Oder zumindest mal die Profile verschieben, die du nicht haben willst momentan.
Was ich festgestellt habe, ist, dass die Radeonsoftware nicht konsequent den selben Dateipfad mit jeder Treiberversion verwendet. Ich habe deswegen meine Profile in einem extra Ordner gespeichert und im Standardpfad ist nichts selbst gebasteltes. Eventuell hilft das? Vorteil nebenbei: Die Profile sind auch weiterhin verfügbar, wenn man mal z.B. eine komplette neuinstallation vornimmt. Die verschwinden nämlich auch gerne mal


----------



## ntropy83 (3. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> 194 FPS.
> Verstehe nicht wie HU da auf 119 Avg. kommt.



Der hat bestimmt auf Linux getestet 




__





						FlightlessMango
					






					flightlessmango.com


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Joa... da würde mir ganz spontan _löschen_ einfallen
> 
> Oder zumindest mal die Profile verschieben, die du nicht haben willst momentan.
> Was ich festgestellt habe, ist, dass die Radeonsoftware nicht konsequent den selben Dateipfad mit jeder Treiberversion verwendet. Ich habe deswegen meine Profile in einem extra Ordner gespeichert und im Standardpfad ist nichts selbst gebasteltes. Eventuell hilft das? Vorteil nebenbei: Die Profile sind auch weiterhin verfügbar, wenn man mal z.B. eine komplette neuinstallation vornimmt. Die verschwinden nämlich auch gerne mal


Danke. Das werd ich mal ausprobieren. Hab da nie drüber nachgedacht, einfach alles im Standardordner gelassen 
Würdest du denn ALLE profile in einen anderen Ordner verschieben, oder nur die, die ich nicht nutze und mein aktuelles im Standardordner lassen?

Hab jetzt mal einfach alle Profile in einen anderen Ordner gepackt und mein aktuelles daraus geladen.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Ja, alle, schon allein der Übersicht wegen. 
Wenn die Radeon Software ein Profil geladen hat, bleibt das ja _normalerweise_ auch erhalten, egal wo es im System gespeichert ist.

Edit: Darf ich hier überhaupt rein mit meiner Polaris-Karte?


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja, alle, schon allein der Übersicht wegen.
> Wenn die Radeon Software ein Profil geladen hat, bleibt das ja _normalerweise_ auch erhalten, egal wo es im System gespeichert ist.


Ja eigentlich schon. Bei mir bleibt nur eben das falsche erhalten 
Hab jetzt alle verschoben. Mal sehen ob es was bringt. Danke dir.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

@davidwigald11: Ich sehe grad noch auf deinem screenshot, dass du da einen Unterordner "WattmanProfiles" hast. Ist da auch was drin?


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> @davidwigald11: Ich sehe grad noch auf deinem screenshot, dass du da einen Unterordner "WattmanProfiles" hast. Ist da auch was drin?


Ja. Aber keine Ahnung was das ist. Die Dateien sind auch noch von 2019



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Schmeiß die mal in den Papierkorb, oder verschieb die sonst wo hin.

Wann hast du denn zuletzt eine saubere Neuinstallation gemacht?


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Schmeiß die mal in den Papierkorb, oder verschieb die sonst wo hin.
> 
> Wann hast du denn zuletzt eine saubere Neuinstallation gemacht?


Eine saubere Neuinstallation vom Treiber, also komplett deinstalliert und wieder installiert?
So gut wie gar nicht. Glaube höchstens letztes Jahr.
Hat übrigens nix gebracht die Profile zu verschieben 
Lädt immer noch mein altes Profil nachm Neustart.
Hab auch den Ordner Wattman Profiles gelöscht, bringt auch nichts.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Joa... Hmmm, dann ma Butter bei die Fische würde ich sagen  
Mach dir nen screenshot oder Handyfoto und dann mach einmal alles neu, schaden tuts ja nicht.
Die Profile sollten danach auch wieder funktionieren, zur Not schnell vom screen/foto alles neu einstellen.
Dauert ja nur ~5 Min.

Bevor ich es vergesse: Die Profile sind aber alle mit der 20er Version der Radeon Software erstellt?
19er Profile kann man nämlich in der 20er nicht mehr verwenden


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Joa... Hmmm, dann ma Butter bei die Fische würde ich sagen
> Mach dir nen screenshot oder Handyfoto und dann mach einmal alles neu, schaden tuts ja nicht.
> Die Profile sollten danach auch wieder funktionieren, zur Not schnell vom screen/foto alles neu einstellen.
> Dauert ja nur ~5 Min.


Eigentlich ist es auch eh Quatsch die ganzen alten Profile zu behalten... Undervolting pass ich eh fast mit jeder Treiberversion neu an und edie vorherigen werden nicht mehr verwendet. Ich lösch jetzt einfach mal alle Profile, deinstallier den Treiber und dann neu. Dann KANN er ja unmöglich mein altes Profil laden 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Bevor ich es vergesse: Die Profile sind aber alle mit der 20er Version der Radeon Software erstellt?


Ja, das auf jeden Fall


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Ich habe 27 Profile gespeichert 
Bis auf minimale Änderungen benutze ich aber auch eigentlich seit 6 Monaten nur eins davon.
Bei mir funktioniert es aber halt auch wie vorgesehen


----------



## Elistaer (3. November 2020)

@davidwigald11 ich habe die 5700XT Red Devil

mit meinem UV Profile 1950 MHz bei 1150 mV erreiche ich 7272 Punkte mit Ram OC auf 1820 MHz 7341



Spoiler: Red Devil RX 5700XT mit Ram OC und UV






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich habe 27 Profile gespeichert
> Bis auf minimale Änderungen benutze ich aber auch eigentlich seit 6 Monaten nur eins davon.
> Bei mir funktioniert es aber halt auch wie vorgesehen


Jo nach der Neuinstallation lädt der jetzt das richtige Profil.
Nur warum auch immer, stürzt mir Timespy jetzt ab damit


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

So ein shice 
Kannst du zocken?!
Alles andere ist doch nur Nebensache einself!!11!1zwei!


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> So ein shice
> Kannst du zocken?!
> Alles andere ist doch nur Nebensache einself!!11!1zwei!


Zocken noch nicht getestet, aber wie zur Hölle kann das denn sein, dass jetzt Timespy mit ein und dem selben Profil wie vorher nicht mehr läuft !? Das macht ja mal gar keinen Sinn.

Läuft überhaupt nicht mehr. Nochn icht mal mit weiteren -20MHz zum vorherigen Profil


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Hmm seltsam. Hast du Speicher auch übertaktet,


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

Update: Timespy lief jetzt im 3. Versuch durch mit 1950MHz, warum auch immer. Vorher 2 mal abgeschmiert mit 1950. Vor der Treiberneuinstallation lief auch mit 1960MHz, jetzt nicht mehr. 


Gurdi schrieb:


> Hmm seltsam. Hast du Speicher auch übertaktet,


Ja hab ich, auf 1800MHz, war aber vorher auch schon so.

Btw., kann es sein, dass MPT Einstellungen für die Lüfter nicht mehr übernommen sind, wenn der Treiber abschmiert? Ich musste jetzt die SPPT löschen, PC neustarten, SPPT neu schreiben, PC neustarten und dann war erst die Lüfterkurve wieder im Wattman, wie sie im MPT eingestellt ist.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Die zerschießt sich nach nem Crash durchaus mal nachhaltig.


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

@Gurdi @chill_eule
Hab Timespy jetzt sein gelassen. Ich versteh das echt nicht mehr. Nach weiteren Runs, schmiert der wieder ab. Auch bei 1950MHz. Kriege Timespy nicht mehr konstant zuverlässig zum laufen , das nur wegen einer Treiber Neuinstallation!? Ich checks nicht.

So sieht Superposition aus. Läuft sogar ganz entspannt mit eingestellten 1975MHz durch.
Peaked bei 85°C, 190W und taktet sehr konstant ohne Schwankungen bei 1900MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lass ich Timespy laufen, dann schießt die Karte erstmal sofort bis 90°C hoch, die Leistungsaufnahme schwankt die ganze Zeit stark bis 210W hoch, der Takt ist auch nicht ansatzweise konstant sondern zwischen 1840MHz und 1890MHz (bei eingestellten 1950) und spätestens nach ~15 Sekunden stürzt Timespy dann ab. Das war doch vorher nicht so?

So sah Timespy vor der Neuinstallation aus. Exakt genauso wie Superposition. Jetzt läuft gar nicht mehr 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Seltsam


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Hast du eventuell schon das Raytraycing update, wo natürlich jede Navi bisher vollkommen abkacken würde?


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Seltsam





chill_eule schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell schon das Raytraycing update, wo natürlich jede Navi bisher vollkommen abkacken würde?


Das wär was, aber nein  Ich kanns mir auch nicht erklären.

Aber ganz im Ernst, ich lass es jetzt einfach sein. Ist wahrscheinlich das beste was ich machen kann, anstatt mich aufzuregen, dass Timespy nicht läuft. Hab jetzt 2 Runden Modern Warfare gezockt und es läuft 1a selbst mit 1975MHz. Teste jetzt noch Doom Eternal und wenn das auch läuft, dann versteh ich nicht was mit Timespy los ist.

Hätte auch noch GTA5, aber warum auch immer bin ich hier im CPU Limit   Die Navi ist anscheinend schneller geworden 

Falls jemand noch ne Idee hat, trotzdem gerne Bescheid sagen


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

3D Mark zur Not auch neu installieren? 

Aber sofern zu ZOCKEN kannst ist ja alles in Butter!11!1elf!!1


----------



## Gurdi (3. November 2020)

Also die Karten haben auf jeden Fall an Performance zu gewonnen über die Treiberversionen hinweg.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

So sollte es doch sein mit _gutem Wein_ oder?


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> 3D Mark zur Not auch neu installieren?
> 
> Aber sofern zu ZOCKEN kannst ist ja alles in Butter!11!1elf!!1


Wait, jetzt wo dus sagst. Nach der Treiber Neuinstallation hat 3DMark ein Update geladen. Ob das damit zusammenhängt? Habt ihr auch ein Update bekommen? Habe 3DMark über Steam.
Hab aber auch eig keine Lust mehr für heute 
Ich hab meine Karte glaub ich von Release Day bis jetzt mehr gebencht als überhaupt gezockt 


Gurdi schrieb:


> Also die Karten haben auf jeden Fall an Performance zu gewonnen über die Treiberversionen hinweg.


Ich merks. Ich hab zwar leider keine Screenshots mehr aus GTA5, aber ich bin mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher, dass das Game doch eher GPU limitiert war oder? Ganz am Anfang zu Release hat doch hks hier immer GTA5 genutzt um den Hotspot auszuloten bei seinem Umbau auf den Accelero...

Ich bin jetzt teilweise deutlich im CPU Limit. Erst wenn ich irgendwo hinfahre, wo vor allem viel Wiese/Rasen ist, mit Rasen auf Ultra, dann gehts ins GPU Limit mal.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. November 2020)

Kurze Frage mal an euch, ich bin vor kurzem auf eine AiO umgestiegen, wegen der Optik (Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser, wegen der frei gestaltbaren Logoplatte)
Naja durch den Wechsel ist meine Red Devil im Schnitt overall 7-8°C wärmer geworden. Ja ich weiß, es ist egal, weil ich immer noch nur bei ~85-86°C bin, aber es ist einfach mein Zahlen-Ego 

Airflow Konzept sieht so aus: (invertiertes Case)
Klar wird die Graka jetzt wärmer, weil sie ja von vorne die warme Abluft vom Radiator abkriegt, statt ausschließlich Frischluft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkt ihr es würde die Temps wieder deutlich bessern, wenn ich die AiO oben hinsetze? Reinpustend oder raus? Oder würde das vermutlich nicht viel ändern? Wenn reinpustend kann ich mir sogar eher vorstellen, dass es noch schlechter wäre, weil dann wirklich direkt die warme Luft vom Radiator in die GPU geht.


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2020)

Doch das ändert schon was,generell würde ich die GPU in den Fokus nehmen dabei alsoRadi nach oben und dann raus.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Doch das ändert schon was,generell würde ich die GPU in den Fokus nehmen dabei alsoRadi nach oben und dann raus.


Danke dir, dann werd ich das testen sobald meine WLP da ist   Schläuche sind zu kurz bis oben in jetziger Position, weil die ja einmal um die Graka herum müssen, mussalso  einmal die Pumpe um 180°C drehen, aber war ja klar, dass ich genau jetzt keine WLP mehr habe...


----------



## Gurdi (6. November 2020)

Irgendwas ist immer beim PC, es soll einfach nicht auf Anhieb klappen....


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. November 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist immer beim PC, es soll einfach nicht auf Anhieb klappen....


So bleibt man halt dran und es ist deshalb immer irgendwas zu machen am PC


----------



## Siriuz (6. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage mal an euch, ich bin vor kurzem auf eine AiO umgestiegen, wegen der Optik (Alpenföhn Gletscherwasser, wegen der frei gestaltbaren Logoplatte)
> Naja durch den Wechsel ist meine Red Devil im Schnitt overall 7-8°C wärmer geworden. Ja ich weiß, es ist egal, weil ich immer noch nur bei ~85-86°C bin, aber es ist einfach mein Zahlen-Ego
> 
> Airflow Konzept sieht so aus: (invertiertes Case)
> ...


Also wenn Ich nicht komplett falsch liege, müssen die oberen Lüfter rausblasen, nicht rein!


----------



## 3rrOr (6. November 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Also wenn Ich nicht komplett falsch liege, müssen die oberen Lüfter rausblasen, nicht rein!


this, heiße Luft steigt eh nach oben, ist also ziemlich unsinnig die oberen Lüfter reinblasen zu lassen


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. November 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Also wenn Ich nicht komplett falsch liege, müssen die oberen Lüfter rausblasen, nicht rein!


In dem Fall würde die Graka aber überhaupt keine Frischluft mehr abbekommen. Ich kann die theoretisch mal umdrehen oben die Lüfter, aber ich glaube das wäre kontraproduktiv.


3rrOr schrieb:


> this, heiße Luft steigt eh nach oben, ist also ziemlich unsinnig die oberen Lüfter reinblasen zu lassen


Der Kamineffekt ist bei einem PC Gehäuse zu vernachlässigen. Die Luft folgt dem Luftstrom. Und wenn ich oben rausblasen lasse, kriegt die Graka, in der jetzigen Konfiguration, kein bisschen Frischluft ab.


----------



## Siriuz (6. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> In dem Fall würde die Graka aber überhaupt keine Frischluft mehr abbekommen. Ich kann die theoretisch mal umdrehen oben die Lüfter, aber ich glaube das wäre kontraproduktiv.
> 
> Der Kamineffekt ist bei einem PC Gehäuse zu vernachlässigen. Die Luft folgt dem Luftstrom. Und wenn ich oben rausblasen lasse, kriegt die Graka, in der jetzigen Konfiguration, kein bisschen Frischluft ab.


Die Luft gehört nach oben. So wie du das jetzt hast, generierst du nur einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse, sonst nichts.


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. November 2020)

Siriuz schrieb:


> Die Luft gehört nach oben. So wie du das jetzt hast, generierst du nur einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse, sonst nichts.


Naja aber erklär mir mal womit die Graka gekühlt werden soll, wenn nirgendwo im Gehäuse kühle Luft rein kommt?


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Ähm, im Zweifel dann auch mit Wasser?


----------



## Siriuz (6. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Naja aber erklär mir mal womit die Graka gekühlt werden soll, wenn nirgendwo im Gehäuse kühle Luft rein kommt?


Du hast sie mMn falsch rum drin xD Die gehört nach unten!


----------



## davidwigald11 (6. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ähm, im Zweifel dann auch mit Wasser?


Wasser kommt nicht in Frage. Der aktuelle Rechner soll noch ~2 Jahre halten und danach wird der vermutlich als Komplett PC verkauft und ich geh auf eine Custom Wakü mit Mora. Für die kurze Zeit hol ich mir nicht jetzt noch n Wasserblock für die 5700XT 


Siriuz schrieb:


> Du hast sie mMn falsch rum drin xD Die gehört nach unten!


Die ist nicht falsch rum drin, das Case ist halt invertiert. Es steht links von mir, weil rechts kein Platz ist 
Daher frag ich ja überhaupt hier nach. Ich weiß wie der Airflow in einem Standard Case funktioniert. Das ist aber bei mir nicht der Fall  Daher frag ich ja überhaupt, was hier sinnvoll wäre. Und nein damit mein ich nicht Case wieder zurück invertieren


----------



## Elistaer (7. November 2020)

@davidwigald11 wenn ich von meine Corsair Carbid 600 (Das Carbid 600 ist auch Invertiert) ausgehe dann die AIO nach unten raus und vorne 2 lüfter die Frische Luft rein blasen.

Wenn ich eine AIO nutzen würde dann würde ich es so machen und in einem Test mit AIO und dem Case um 180° gedreht das die luft oben raus geht war der unterschied bei der CPU runde 3° die GPU wurde da aber leider nicht besprochen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. November 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> @davidwigald11 wenn ich von meine Corsair Carbid 600 (Das Carbid 600 ist auch Invertiert) ausgehe dann die AIO nach unten raus und vorne 2 lüfter die Frische Luft rein blasen.


Funktioniert nicht bei einem Dark Base 700. Das hat eine Netzteilabdeckung. Die AiO kann nicht nach unten. Nur vorne oder oben.


----------



## Elistaer (7. November 2020)

Dann das ganze nach Oben mit den Lüftern in der Front natürlich. bei 30er Slim bzw 40er Radiator sollte es egal sein ob Push oder Pull.  Die AIO zieht die Luft oben Raus und vorn 2 rein.

Das Carbid 600 hat nur vorn 2x unten 3x und hinten 1x Lüfter. was dann meiner Anordnung entsprechen würde deines hat  da den Vorteil der Abwärme die nach Oben geht von der Backplate be mir wird die meiste abwärme noch durch den Heck Lüfter raus gezogen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. November 2020)

Elistaer schrieb:


> Die AIO zieht die Luft oben Raus und vorn 2 rein.


Ja, das werd ich als nächstes probieren, scheint mir auch die einzige Alternative zum jetzigen Setup zu sein. Die Lüfter oben die ich jetzt habe einfach umdrehen, kann nicht korrekt sein. Dann hätte ich gar keine Frischluft im Case, weil die einzigen Lüfter, die Luft reinbringen, die der AiO wären. Und die Luft ist ja dann schon wieder warm, weil sie durch den Radiator geht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. November 2020)

Grade eben den Barrow Wasserblock verbaut auf ner Ref 5700XT
Was sagt ihr zu den Temperaturen/Score?
Timespy komplettes System @Stock:


			https://www.3dmark.com/spy/15352659
		




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (18. November 2020)

Sehr geil! Jetzt kannst du deiner Karte ja mal die Sporen geben!


----------



## CoLuxe (18. November 2020)

Schaut doch gut aus. Ich komme Stock mit meinem Watercool Block auf max. 60 Grad unter Last.
Time Spy müsste ich mal noch ausprobieren.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. November 2020)

Ja, ich denke, ich komme am Wochenende oder vielleicht erst nächste Woche dazu.

60 Grad Hotspot? 
Ich muss meine nochmal nachziehen, vielleicht wirds ja noch


----------



## CoLuxe (18. November 2020)

Richtig.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich einen Mo-Ra habe und dementsprechend nie über 27 Grad Wassertemperatur komme


----------



## Larsson92 (19. November 2020)

Seit ungefähr zwei Wochen listet die Radeon Software bei mir Windows statt Apex Legends bei den zuletzt verwendeten Spielen auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem werden die FPS nicht korrekt angezeigt. Ich habe in Apex und auf dem Desktop jeweils 144 FPS. Finde ich interessant was die Software da fabriziert...


----------



## chill_eule (19. November 2020)

Deine Treiber sind aber auch schon _relativ_ alt, 16.09. 
Seit heute gibt es 20.11.2 neu


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. November 2020)

Das Problem hatte ich lange Zeit auch. Hau mal die neueste Version drauf, damit sollte es wieder richtig angezeigt werden. Bei mir wars Razer Synapse. Egal was ich gezockt habe, der hat immer Razer Synapse getracked


----------



## chill_eule (19. November 2020)

LOL!
Grad aus neugier mal nachgeschaut. Hab vorhin die 20.11.2 installiert.
Bei mir ist mein "Top-Game" momentan der "Brave"-Browser, den ich eigentlich nur ab und zu verwende 
Ich glaub Windows pfuscht da manchmal rein, je nach "settings", sei es der "game-mode" oder sonst was ^^


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir wird alles richtig angezeigt 
Bitte nicht über meine wöchentliche Hearthstone Spielzeit diskutieren, danke  (21 Std. in 3 Tagen  )


----------



## CoLuxe (19. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Deine Treiber sind aber auch schon _relativ_ alt, 16.09.
> Seit heute gibt es 20.11.2 neu


Bei ihm steht doch 20.9.1, oder bin ich blöd?


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. November 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Bei ihm steht doch 20.9.1, oder bin ich blöd?


Ja, der Treiber ist aber vom 16.09. 
Es gibt schon 20.11.2
Er hat noch 20.9.1


----------



## WhoRainZone (19. November 2020)

Nach einer längeren Gaming-Session sehen die Temps schon nicht mehr so geil aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gefällt mir nicht


----------



## RawMangoJuli (19. November 2020)

hier stand Mist


----------



## CoLuxe (19. November 2020)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ja, der Treiber ist aber vom 16.09.
> Es gibt schon 20.11.2
> Er hat noch 20.9.1


Ach er meint das Datum  
Passt doch. Der 20.9.1 ist der letzte WHQL Treiber. Die Optionalen haben immer den Charakter von Beta-Treibern, bei mir zumindest 



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Gefällt mir nicht



Für ne Custom-Wakü schaut das krass aus. Wie warm war das Wasser?


----------



## davidwigald11 (19. November 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Passt doch. Der 20.9.1 ist der letzte WHQL Treiber.


Falsch, der neue ist zwar optional, aber auch WHQL


----------



## Gurdi (19. November 2020)

10-15 Grad sind das Optimum an Delta von Edge zuTJ. 20 sind ok,mehr deudet auf ein schlechtes mounting und oder schlechte Paste hin.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. November 2020)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Nach einer längeren Gaming-Session sehen die Temps schon nicht mehr so geil aus:
> 
> Gefällt mir nicht


Eigentlich ist nur der Hotspot etwas weit weg von der GPU average Temp.
Anonsten sind die Temps schon ok, aber super toll für Wasser auch nicht.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. November 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Für ne Custom-Wakü schaut das krass aus. Wie warm war das Wasser?


37°C


Gurdi schrieb:


> 10-15 Grad sind das Optimum an Delta von Edge zuTJ. 20 sind ok,mehr deudet auf ein schlechtes mounting und oder schlechte Paste hin.


Hab das Cooler Master MasterGel Maker benutzt.


Zugegeben, es sind noch einige kleine Luftblasen im GPU-Kühler, aber nicht bei der Kühlkonstruktion, sondern mitten drin irgendwo.

Generell kommt mir die Karte extrem warm vor. Die Backplate war auch mega heiß....
Und für meine Radifläche und die Wärme von CPU und GPU geht die Wassertemperatur auch nicht...

Ich schaue mir das Ganze heute Abend nochmal an.


----------



## Larsson92 (20. November 2020)

Finde die Temps auch ziemlich hoch für WaKü.
Meine Hotspot unter Luft ist nur 12°C wärmer bei ner längeren Session Apex Legends beispielsweise.

@allehier ok ok, ich update mal den Treiber 
aber dennoch interessant, dass ihr hier die gleichen Anzeigefehler habt


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. November 2020)

Hi Leute, hatte hier jemand schon mal ne 5600XT? 

Ich hab gestern bei einem Kumpel eine verbaut. Bin echt positiv überrascht.
Kommt das erstmal so hin mit der zu erwartenden Leistung einer 5600XT? Also der Score von knapp 6000? Das wären grob 20% hinter der 5700XT. Merkwürdig aber, dass im SP4k die Karte als 5700XT erkannt wird 

Aber 72°C Hotspot, bei 1650RPM und 150W find ich schon echt nicht schlecht. Das ist komplett @Stock, noch nicht mal undervolted oder irgendwas optimiert!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (21. November 2020)

@davidwigald11: Nette Karte, liegt gleich auf mit einer optimierten Vega 56 bei ca. 30 W weniger GPU-Power.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. November 2020)

bath92 schrieb:


> Nette Karte, liegt gleich auf mit einer optimierten Vega 56 bei ca. 30 W weniger GPU-Power.


Ja bin echt super zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, auch wenns nicht meine Karte ist. Ich denke, da werd ich nicht mal irgendwas undervolten. Der dem die Karte gehört, ist der klassische Fall von "einbauen und loszocken und nie wieder was anfassen", daher werd ich ihm irgendwelche Settings nicht antun  Läuft ja auch so schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Eivor (21. November 2020)

So habe die 3070 mit gewinn vertickt nach den Reviews zu den 6800XT, konnte natürlich keine ergattern.

Hab mir bis ich die 6800XT bekomme eine 5700XT Red Devil gekauft weil ich gerade Valhalla Zocke und das Teil dort so schnell ist wie eine 2080TI

Silent Bios händisch optimiert das sind meine Settings gibts da noch was tipps?

Bomben Karte unhörbar und Kühl.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. November 2020)

Eivor schrieb:


> Silent Bios händisch optimiert das sind meine Settings gibts da noch was tipps?
> 
> Bomben Karte unhörbar und Kühl.


Die läuft mit 2000MHz@1000mV stabil!?
Wow, da haste aber echt nen guten Chip erwischt 
Bei meiner Red Devil ist bei 1056mV Schluss und das mit 1975MHz

Wie hoch ist denn dabei der Hotspot bei welcher Drehzahl?


----------



## Eivor (21. November 2020)

Echt? ja ab 980mv schmiert er ab. kenn mich nicht aus mit diesen bösen buben.

Ich bin im Silent Bios also immer nur 1100rpm circa
das alles in einem be quit pure base 500dx

Hier 2 stunden rdr 2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordEliteX (22. November 2020)

Hat hier wer das neue Assassins Creed und auch einen FPS "Bug". 
Wenn ich aus dem Spiel raus tabbe oder auf die Map gehe sinken oft die Fps von ca. 70 auf ca. 20. 

Der Vram scheint sich komplett zu füllen.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (23. November 2020)

Hi Leute mal was anderes. Seit einigen Wochen habe ich das Problem, dass ich beim Spielen immer wiederkehrend sehr grobe Ruckler im Spiel habe. Egal welches Spiel. Es läuft alles ganz smooth (sieht man auch an den Frametimes) und dann immer wieder innerhalb von ca. 1 Minute tritt ein heftiger Ruckler auf. Egal was ich mache. Auch wenn ich still stehen bleibe (z.B. in Division 2)... es kommt immer wieder dieser heftiger Ruckler. Die meisten Apps schon ausgemacht im Hintergrund... kein Unterschied. Virtueller Speicher mal runter gesetzt... kein Unterschied...

Als nächstes deinstalliere ich mal den Treiber und schmeiß mal einen von April wieder rauf...
Ist wirklich richtig ätzend.

Jemand ne Idee?

PS habe aktuell den 20.11.2 drauf.


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (29. November 2020)

Keine Ahnung ob wen Interessierte,  konnte den Grund für die extremen Hänger finden. Lag an den Hintergrundbildern in Windows. Jedes Mal wenn Windows die Bilder wechselte und dabei die Farben der Oberfläche anpasste gabs die Hänger....


----------



## EyRaptor (30. November 2020)

Das ist aber echt ein fieser Fehler.
Nice dass du rausgefunden hast woran es lag.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich mittlerweile eine Lösung oder ein Update zur 2 Monitor-Thematik? Also dass der VRAM auf max. läuft, sobald ein 2.ter Monitor dran ist? der idle Verbrauch der 5700Xt steigt von 9W auf 36W lt. GPU-Z.
Nutze 2 unterschiedliche 27"er... 1x 2560x1440@144Hz und 1x 1920x1080@60Hz.

Kann RDNA2 das eigentlich besser?


----------



## LordEliteX (4. Dezember 2020)

Bei der 6800 war es genauso. Nutze auch einmal 1920x1080 und 2560x1440. Keine Ahnung wo da das Problem ist.
Zero RPM funktioniert aber ohne Probleme


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Dezember 2020)

WaKü sei dank hab ich mit den GPU Lüfter eh kein Problem.. find es nur schade, dass man das Thema mit dem Multimonitoren nicht in Griff bekommen hat... oder es erst gar nicht angepackt hat...


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (4. Dezember 2020)

Der einzige Workaround ist den WQHD Monitor von 144 Hz auf 120 Hz abzusenken. Dann geht auch der VRAM Takt runter....


----------



## Larsson92 (6. Dezember 2020)

Auf welche Werte habt ihr eure 5700 XT im 24/7 OC laufen?
Ich habe bisher nur die auto OC Funktion genutzt, will jetzt aber mal manuelles uv und oc machen.
Mit welchen sicheren Einstellungen kann ich mich mal rantasten? Habe die Sapphire Nitro+5700 XT Special Edition


----------



## Larsson92 (7. Dezember 2020)

Habe jetzt mal ein bisschen rumgespielt.
Superposition Benchmark 4k optimized:

GPU Takt / VRAM Takt / VoltErgebnisTemperaturTemperatur HotspotVRAMChip Power DrawStock756973°C96°C72°C252W2000MHz/1850MHz, 1100V766859°C80°C62°C223W2020MHz/1860MHz, 1100V771660°C81°C61°C228W2030MHz/1870MHz, 1100V775961°C83°C64°C231W2030MHz/1880MHz, 1100V776660°C82°C64°C227W2030MHz/1880MHz, 1090V775860°C80°C64°C221W2040MHz/1880MHz, 1090V779259°C80°C62°C220W2050MHz/1870MHz, 1100V780662°C85°C64°C230W2050MHz/1880MHz, 1100V780862°C85°C66°C231W2060MHz/1880MHz, 1100V783463°C88°C66°C234W

Bin mit den aktuellen OC Einstellungen nun also gut 200 Punkte besser im Superposition Benchmark 4k optimized. Was das in Spielen ausmacht? Keine Ahnung, muss ich mal testen.
Schön finde ich die deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen durch das UV, hätte ich früher mal machen sollen.
Jetzt schaue ich mal was noch so an UV und OC geht und wo der Sweetspot liegt.






0ldN3rd schrieb:


> WaKü sei dank hab ich mit den GPU Lüfter eh kein Problem.. find es nur schade, dass man das Thema mit dem Multimonitoren nicht in Griff bekommen hat... oder es erst gar nicht angepackt hat...


Meine Karte zieht auch bei einem 144H Monitor ~30W im idle und bei 60H sind es nur noch ~7W.


----------



## Larsson92 (10. Dezember 2020)

Sieger meines kleinen Tests mit dem Superposition Benchmark ist 2040MHz, 1880MHz bei 1.090 Volt.
Ist der beste Kompromiss aus Leistung, Temperatur und Verbrauch.
Mit diesen Einstellungen hatte ich allerdings bei Shadow of the Tomb Raider schon zwei Abstürze. Ob das am Spiel, Treiber oder OC/UV liegt weiß ich noch nicht. Habe das Spiel ganz neu. Bei Apex hatte ich noch keinerlei Probleme bisher.


----------



## Gurdi (30. Dezember 2020)

Ist hier noch jemand mit einer Referenzkarte unterwegs? Ich habe noch meine Baseplate vom Morpheusumbau, die ist eigentlich zu schade um im Schrank zu verschwinden.


----------



## fozirk (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo, mein Name ist Christoph.

Ich habe mir im April 2020 zum ersten Mal einen PC zusammengebaut, war vorher reiner Konsolenzocker.
Habe den PC im Laufe des Jahres weiter aufgerüstet, der letzte Bauteil war eine Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ , hat meine Gigabyte 1070 ersetzt. 

Nun hab ich die 5700 schon eine Zeit lang getestet, natürlich erzielt die andere Temperaturwerte als jene, die ich von der 1070 gewohnt war. 
Jetzt will ich mich hier mal erkundigen, ob diese Werte in Ordnung sind, bzw. ob man die noch optimieren könnte.
Meine bereits vorgenommenen Einstellungen habe ich ebenfalls in einem Screenshot angefügt.

Die Werte habe ich während ca. 2h Cyberpunk zocken aufgezeichnet.

Mein restliches System:

Prozessor: Ryzen 7 3700x wassergekühlt mit Kraken Z73
Mainboard: Asus B450-A
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Defiine S2
Netzteil: Corsair RM 850

Vielen Dank schon vorab für eure Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gurdi (3. Januar 2021)

Alles einwandfrei von den temps


----------



## fozirk (4. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort.

Das heißt wenn ich sie noch kühler, bzw. die Gehäuselüfter leiser bekommen möchte,
(Gehäuselüfter laufen konstant auf 850 RPM, um die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern)
werde ich nicht um eine Wasserkühlung herumkommen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Januar 2021)

@fozirk Wie @Gurdi schon geschrieben hat, sind deine Temps absolut OK!

Ich hatte die 5700XT in der Wasserkühlung drin, kein OC...hier mal meine Temps der 5700Xt unter Wasser:
(Werte aus 30Minuten Benchmark)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke NUR wegen deiner Temps jetzt ne Wasserkühlung verbauen... mit den ganzen Kosten und Überlegungen steht in absolut keinem Verhältniss.
Ich bin ja selbst unter Wasser auf 79°C HotSpot gekommen... du auf 84°C, wenn ich mich recht erinnere wird es ab 100°C bei den Navi Karten eng....


----------



## fozirk (4. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, dann hatt das wegen der Temperaturen wirklich nicht viel Sinn.
Die einzigen Gründe die dann noch für eine Wasserkühlung sprechen würden wären:

1. Den PC eventuell leiser zu bekommen (wenn dies überhaupt möglich ist)
2. Dass ich gerne an meinem PC herumbastle und neue Sachen ausprobiere.

lg


----------



## 0ldN3rd (4. Januar 2021)

Ja, genau, Wakü ist bei mir auch Hauptsächlich aus Basteltrieb reingekommen.... Aber sei gewarnt!!!:

Das Thema eskaliert auf jeden Fall! Wenn du einmal damit anfängst!!

Wenn ich ausrechnen würde, was ich mittlerweile ausgegeben hab für Blöcke, Fittings, Schläuche, Hardtubes, Lehrgeld, usw... falle ich sofort ins Koma!


----------



## fozirk (4. Januar 2021)

Haha, das glaube ich gerne!
Ich muss mich sowieso noch genauer mit dem Thema auseinander setzen, da ich keine Ahnung habe was ich alles benötigen würde usw.
Hast du ein Foto deiner Kühlung? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## BigYundol (5. Januar 2021)

SAM scheint mit der 5700XT und dem Ryzen 3700X zu funktionieren.
Sehe zumindest in einem kurzen Check im von mir aktuell malträtierten Skyrim SE @UHD im VRAM-Limit etwa +7% (~12-14 -> ~13-15fps) und ausserhalb des VRAM-Limits grob +3-4% Prozent mehr FPS (~37-42 -> ~38-43). Andererseits ist das quasi innerhalb Messtoleranz und der Unterschied unspürbar...

Ich hoffe noch darauf, dass der VRAM schneller gewipt werden kann durch das aktivierte SAM und dadurch die heftigen Framedrops etwas kürzer/seltener auftreten. Das wäre dann schon ein potenziell spürbarerer Effekt.

Ich brauche eine BigNavi


----------



## chill_eule (5. Januar 2021)

Konntest du "SAM" im neuesten UEFI einfach aktivieren, trotz (laut AMD) eigentlich komplett unpassender Hardware?

Dann scheint das ja reines Marketinggewäsch zu sein mit der Kombi Zen3/BigNavi/500er Board


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Januar 2021)

@fozirk Bildchen gibts hier: https://www.igorslab.de/community/t...fine-7xl-dark-tg-0ldn3rds-bastelsession.3775/


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Konntest du "SAM" im neuesten UEFI einfach aktivieren, trotz (laut AMD) eigentlich komplett unpassender Hardware?
> 
> Dann scheint das ja reines Marketinggewäsch zu sein mit der Kombi Zen3/BigNavi/500er Board


Im BIOS kann er es natürlich aktivieren, funktionieren tut es aber logischerweise nichts.


----------



## BigYundol (5. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Konntest du "SAM" im neuesten UEFI einfach aktivieren, trotz (laut AMD) eigentlich komplett unpassender Hardware?
> 
> Dann scheint das ja reines Marketinggewäsch zu sein mit der Kombi Zen3/BigNavi/500er Board



Mit der neusten UEFI-Version für das Prime kann ich einfach oben rechts ein und ausschalten.



blautemple schrieb:


> Im BIOS kann er es natürlich aktivieren, funktionieren tut es aber logischerweise nichts.



Zumindest in den Eigenschaften der Grafikkarten wird angegeben, dass ein "Grosser Speicherbereich" aktiviert ist:


----------



## chill_eule (5. Januar 2021)

BigYundol schrieb:


> dass ein "Grosser Speicherbereich" aktiviert ist:



Anscheinend ist genau das der Hinweis auf die Funktion von SAM.

Sagt auch ein Herr Sven B. da _drüben 









						AMD Smart Access Memory: Auch Zen+ und Zen 2 beherrschen den VRAM-Vollzugriff
					

AMD sieht den auf Resizable BAR basierenden Smart Access Memory speziell für Ryzen 5000 und Zen 3 vor, doch er funktioniert bereits ab Zen+.




					www.computerbase.de
				




_
Bin mal gespannt wass mein olle Polariskarte dazu sagt. 
Warte allerdings noch auf ein finales UEFI seitens MSI mit der AGESA 1.1.9.0


----------



## BigYundol (5. Januar 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist genau das der Hinweis auf die Funktion von SAM.
> 
> Sagt auch ein Herr Sven B. da _drüben
> 
> ...



Auf CB hypen sie deswegen gerade etwas in den Foren 

Scheinbar kann man es auch bei Fiji und Hawaii aktivieren, so was ich mitbekommen habe. Gut so, wollte meine alte Fury X sowieso im Zweitrechner mangels Onboard-Videoausgang des gewechselten x370er-Boards wieder in Betrieb nehmen


----------



## Dirk_21 (5. Januar 2021)

B450 Aorus Pro, Ryzen 7 2700, 32 GB RAM, 650W Be Quiet Netzteil, 1TB SSD. Habe meine RTX 2080 gegen eine RX 6800 getauscht.  Seitdem passiert es öfters dass die GPU sporadisch ihren Boost verliert (GTA 5, 4K Max ohne MSAA, VSync aus). Dies passiert immer nur für 5-20 Sekunden (GPU Auslastung 10-50%, Temp. 65-69°C). Die CPU Auslastung beträgt dabei immer 20-50% (auf einzelne Kerne). Habe den Minimum Takt im Control Center schon auf 2000 MHz angehoben, er taktet zwischendurch aber trotzdem auf 300 MHz runter. CPU OC auf 3,8 GHz brachte auch keine Abhilfe. Bei anderen Spielen ist es mir noch nicht aufgefallen (z.B. RDR2). Muss da noch was Softwaretechnisch optimiert werden oder ist die GPU defekt?


----------



## Gurdi (5. Januar 2021)

Klingt eher nach CPU Limit.


----------



## blautemple (5. Januar 2021)

In GTA V sind die alten Ryzen unfassbar lahm. Dazu kommt dann noch der AMD typische DX11 Treiber Overhead.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Januar 2021)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Klingt eher nach CPU Limit.





Dirk_21 schrieb:


> (GPU Auslastung 10-50%



"Eher"??

Die 6800 macht ein Picknick zwischendurch


----------



## Einbecker41 (8. Februar 2021)

So liebe Leute
Hatte echt glück letzten Freitag am 05.02ten konnte ich bei Arlt ne Sapphire Nitro+ 6800xt für 1029Euro ergattern, und ist jetzt im Versand. Meine alte Nitro+ 5700xt werde ich wohl für locker über 600Euro los wie es aussieht. Daher hält es sich mit der investition in grenzen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das ich die neue Karte Mittwoch dann eingebaut habe. Zum Glück habe ich diese Woche noch Urlaub und werde das gute Stück dann ausgiebig uv und oc mal sehen was die Karte so schafft. Vieleicht lebt der Treath hier dann wieder ein bisschen auf.

Mfg


----------



## Larsson92 (9. Februar 2021)

Wisst ihr zufällig wie sich das mit 1% low und 0,1% low FPS verhält beim EInsatz von PCIe 3.0 und PCIe 4.0?
Hat man da größere Vorteile im Vergleich zu den avg./max. FPS?


----------



## CoLuxe (9. Februar 2021)

Larsson92 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr zufällig wie sich das mit 1% low und 0,1% low FPS verhält beim EInsatz von PCIe 3.0 und PCIe 4.0?
> Hat man da größere Vorteile im Vergleich zu den avg./max. FPS?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_7hRueUV5vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zusammengefasst: Nein


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Februar 2021)

Ich habe seit kurzem einen neuen Monitor (Gigabyte G34WQC) und diesen über Displayport an einer rx 5700xt hängen. Seid dem habe ich das Problem das mein Vram im idle nicht runtertaktet und die Karte über 50°C im Idle warm wird. neuen Treiber habe ich eben installiert (21.11.2) und davor natürlich per ddu den alten sauber runtergeworfen, irgendjemand einen möglichen Fix?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

@Sirthegoat Bildwiederholrate in Windows reduzieren? Ist zwar nicht im Sinne des Erfinders... aber sollte helfen... hatte dass bei meiner RX6800 auch nach Einbau... das war allerdings ohne Treiberupdate dann irgendwann einfach weg... Frag mich aber nicht warum. Ich nutze 2x27" Davon 1x 2560x1440 144Hz und 1x 1920x1080 60Hz.


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Februar 2021)

Nein selbst mit 60 Hz kein Unterschied, Takt bleibt weiterhin oben.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

@Sirthegoat Das ist Sch...   Ich sehe grad mein Beitrag mit dem gleichen Problem bei meiner alten 5700Xt steht bisschen weiter oben.. 
Es gibt wohl ein Tool, mit dem man die Auflösungen irgendwie beinflussen erzwingen, was weis ich was alles kann... damit soll man das wohl beheben können... Das war im RDNA2 Threa irgendwo auf den letzten Seiten... ich schau mal ob es finde...


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube du meinst das?  
Jemand schon mal getestet?


----------



## 0ldN3rd (10. Februar 2021)

Ja, genau, das meine ich....
Ich hab es nicht getestet.. bei mir gabs ja ne Wunderheilung...  

Aber hier gehts im RDNA2 Thread um das Thema:





						AMD Radeon BigNavi & RDNA2 Laberthread
					

Nimm MPT und stell dir deine Lüfter einfach passend ein. Du kannst da alles wunderbar Regeln.   Ich tippe mal drauf, dass die Gehäuselüfter gesteuert werden sollten, anhand der GPU...? Das ist halt etwas frickelig, wenn die Temperatur sich schnell ändert.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. Februar 2021)

Ja genau sowas hab ich jetzt auch gelesen, irgendwie wird aber nirgendwo vernünftig erklärt was diese "Blanking Time" genau ist und warum zum Beispiel meinem Kollege im Discord bei einer 290x bei 3440x1440 100 Hz der Vram runtertaktet, wir sind beide auf der gleichen Treiberversion. Ich meine klar, sein Displayport ist älter aber warum sollte ein neuerer das nicht können was ein alter kann?


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (11. Februar 2021)

Die musst auf 120 Hz runter gehen in den Windoof Einstellungen. Ist der einzigste workaround der funktioniert.


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Februar 2021)

Nein wie ich schon geschrieben habe taktet der Vram nicht mal bei 60 Hz runter. Ich würde ja diese Option mit der Custom Resolution versuchen wenn mir jemand erklären könnte was man da genau macht, ich hab keine Lust mir Input Lag reinzuhauen.


----------



## jumpel (16. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
möglich das dies ein ganz alter Hut ist, trotzdem die Frage: 
Ist es bekannt dass die Navi-Karten unter HDMI "nicht ganz rund" laufen?
Ich habe eine RX 5700 Red Dragon von Powercolor. Wenn ich diese über HDMI mit dem Monitor verbinde taktet der VRAM nicht runter (bleibt auf 1745 MHz) weshalb die Lüfter auch im idle relativ oft anspringen.
Läuft die Karte über den Displayport geht der VRAM auf 200 MHz runter und ich kann unter Windows passiv arbeiten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (19. Februar 2021)

@jumpel Ja, lies dich mal durch die letzten Beiträge hier auf der Seite...


----------



## davidwigald11 (30. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Leute, in der Hoffnung, dass hier überhaupt noch jemand mitliest wende ich mich mal hier an den Thread: 

Ich war jetzt ein paar Jahre aus zeitgründen völlig weg vom Gaming, hab aber aktuell etwas mehr Zeit wieder und würde gerne das ein oder andere Game mal wieder zocken. 

Ich hab ne Red Devil 5700XT und bin überhaupt gar nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand. Zu Release Zeiten und danach hab ich mit nem schönen sparsamen UV Profil gespielt, wodurch ich sowohl Verbrauch, als auch Temperaturen gesenkt habe, Lüfter getuned mit MorePowerTool und die Karte war leise. Wie sieht das jetzt aus? Wie zocken hier die Leute mit ihren Navi Karten? Ich kann meine alten UV Profile nicht mehr finden und weiß auch nicht mal mehr, ob es das MPT noch gibt, bzw ob es aktuell ist für neue Treiber. Wie würdet ihr die Karte aktuell einstellen? Alles komplett über den Treiber einstellen? Dann würd ich mich sowohl was Lüfter als auch UV angeht einfach durchtesten und würde mich über grobe Richtwerte freuen die bei den meisten gut laufen.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Oktober 2022)

Zwar hab ich keine RDNA1 mehr, aber gelesen wird hier schon noch manchmal. Deshalb sollte dieser Beitrag hoffentlich als push funktionieren. 
Das MorePowerTool findest du auf der Seite von Igor. Hier der Link:









						RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool für Polaris, Navi und Big Navi - MPT 1.3.18 | Update | igor´sLAB
					

RED BIOS EDITOR und MorePowerTool - BIOS-Einträge anpassen, optimieren und noch stabiler übertakten, Navi,. Übertakten




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Oktober 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Zwar hab ich keine RDNA1 mehr, aber gelesen wird hier schon noch manchmal. Deshalb sollte dieser Beitrag hoffentlich als push funktionieren.
> Das MorePowerTool findest du auf der Seite von Igor. Hier der Link:
> 
> 
> ...


Das MPT hab ich ja  Es ging mir eig nur darum, ob es noch funktioniert, weil bei igor was davon stand, dass Ende 2020 die SPPT Nutzung irgendwie eingeschränkt wurde. Ich hab seit dem nichts mehr damit gemacht, daher wusste ich nicht, WAS eingeschränkt wurde. 

Aber es hat sich bereits geklärt. Es hat sogar noch mein 2 Jahre altes MPT Profil problemlos geladen


----------

